# Evolución del precio del Oro IV



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, amigos: Bien, iniciamos la 4ª entrega de estos hilos y que espero siga teniendo la misma acogida que los anteriores y la línea a seguir será más o menos la MISMA...

Entiendo que el 3er hilo ya andaba bastante saturado y, además, me apetecía poner punto final al mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches,

Vaya suerte he tenido por estar aquí en este momento.

Como se suele decir por aquí: Pillo Sitio en Hilo Mítico

Encima pole


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, el 3er hilo ya estaba muy "grueso" y tenía en mente cerrarlo en pocos días, pero últimamente andaba un poco "revuelto" y mejor hacer un "Reset" y vuelta a comenzar...

Y dejo esto...

- Algo debe saber la Fed para aplazar la subida de tipos | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Ago 2016)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

A continuación os voy a dejar un vídeo muy interesante y que va a hacer los "honores" a este nuevo hilo. Bien, es muy largo, pero no menos REVELADOR, por tanto vale la pena que lo pongáis en "favoritos" y después de visionarlo formaros vuestra PROPIA OPINIÓN...

- TODO lo que crees es una MENTIRA (Siempre nos han engañado, y aun lo hacen) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Ago 2016)

Bueno, volviendo al tema,

En la calle donde vivo (y creo que gran parte del pueblo), a algún concejal iluminado (o untado según se mire) se le ocurrió poner árboles que cuales por primavera se les ocurre soltar melaza (encontré que es algo como esto: El ‘bichito’ que mancha coches y aceras con un líquido pegajoso), ademas de ensuciar coches y aceras tienen el plus de "infectar" la vegetación de las áreas verdes de las viviendas, pero eso no es todo, los últimos años venían con premio: plagas de mosquitos.

El hay-untamiento suele tomar cartas en el asunto como suele ser: de la peor manera posible, tarde y caro, es decir, en lugar de cambiar los dichosos árboles por otro tipo (sé que parece "caro" el remedio, pero os aseguro que es lo más barato) lo que hace es tener un equipo de varias personas que va fumigando y luego otro equipo limpia periódicamente las aceras con agua a presión, cada año es lo mismo, creo que es un gasto demasiado alto, además de desperdiciar agua, pero bueno, hay una cuadrilla de personas que viven de eso.

Eso no evita que los coches se ensucien (es muy molesto porque la dichosa melaza no se quita fácilmente y deja muy poca visibilidad en los cristales, creando un peligro innecesario para la conducción), si vas con calzado ligero se te quede pegado al suelo (literal), y tener gastos excesivos de comunidad por tener la necesidad de fumigar las áreas verdes comunitarias (eso ha ocasionado que en más de alguna sustituyan el césped y las plantitas por gravilla.

Por si fuera poco, los últimos años ese problema a atraído otro: mosquitos, esos desgraciados que vienen a oleadas justo cuando te has quedado con las chanclas pegadas en la acera intentando limpiar los cristales del coche porque no se ve nada, encima se van a las viviendas y no puedes estar con las ventanas abiertas, eso o te ves obligado a utilizar todo tipo de cosas para combatir a los dichosos mosquitos.

Ahora pienso que tiene todos los ingredientes de ser conspirativo, igual hay un "acuerdo" entre el vivero que suministra los árboles, las farmacéuticas y supermercados que venden los "remedios" para los mosquitos, las empresas de mantenimiento de comunidades y por supuesto el hay-untamiento, pero ¿quién pone los mosquitos?

Y bueno, algunos se preguntarán a cuento de qué viene este a contar su miserias, pues básicamente que ya me estaba olvidando de ese asunto el cual lo consideraba erradicado, porque pasó la primavera y no tuvimos ese problema, NADA, ni siquera los mosquitos, incluso creí (pobre iluso) que nuestros políticos locales por fin habían dado con la solución.

Pues hace casi 2 semanas que ese problema volvió con fuerza, si señores estoy hablando de que lo que sucedía entre abril y junio, ahora está sucediendo a mediados de agosto, doy fe de ello mientras escribo estas líneas y me pongo algún químico para calmar el picor de las picaduras de mosquitos que a mi familia y a mi han masacrado, encima este año vienen muy chulos, no se esconden se te echan encima así les intentes aplastar, no había visto cosa igual, normalmente eran muy escurridizos, ahora vuelan frente a tus ojos y se te lanzan (típico comportamiento de mosca cojonera).

Sé que los que abogamos por que existe un cambio climático (no hablo de calentamiento global) no tenemos nivel en este hilo y que perdemos por goleada, pero este tipo de detalles no pasan desapercibidos, hablo de al menos 2 meses de retraso en el tema de la plaga del pulgón, algo que ya teníamos asumido (como lo de las cacas de los perros en las aceras) y que a punto estábamos de celebrar que se había "ido".

¿De verdad habrá algo o son solo paranoias mías?

---------- Post added 30-ago-2016 at 00:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, el 3er hilo ya estaba muy "grueso" y tenía en mente cerrarlo en pocos días, pero últimamente andaba un poco "revuelto" y mejor hacer un "Reset" y vuelta a comenzar...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Es lo mejor Fernando, si los hilos son muy grandes dan fallos y se pierde uno fácilmente.

A ver si esta vez le ponen chincheta, que los moderadores muestren un poco de "buena fe"


----------



## Gurney (30 Ago 2016)

Sigo leyéndoos y aprendiendo


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Ago 2016)

A lo del tema de la subida de tipos, es una desvergüenza total como ya no se cortan ni un pelo con la manipulación, sinceramente no creí que tuvieran el suficiente poder para mover las bolsas a su antojo, con los MP's vale porque con la impresora fácilmente pueden comprar o vender todo el oro virtual existente en unos segundos, pero, ¿las bolsas?

Eso es poder y lo demás son tonterías, como dijo el tal Morgan: "Quien tiene la impresora hace las reglas".

Pero también es verdad que los movimientos en las bolsas cada vez que hacen el teatro de subir o no subir los tipos, son cada vez menos fuertes, como que esas noticias ya no son noticias, parece que se llegará un punto en que se pierda la FED


----------



## kaiva (30 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo, quería preguntar sobre si es recomendable vender oro o no en este momento.

Lo digo porque tengo un anillo que me regalaron y ya no lo necesito.

Esperarse, o vender? 

Gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

# kaiva: ¿Le concede Vd. "valor" a ese anillo? ¿Necesita el dinero? Respondiéndose Vd. mismo creo que dará con la solución. Ahora bien, si la pregunta va enfocada a si subirá el precio del Oro, pues NO lo sé, pero es bastante POSIBLE... ¿Cuánto y cuándo? NI IDEA, pero vamos que un "anillo" NO le va a proporcionar una "fortuna". Abreviando: si Vd. NO es "metalero", que parece que no lo es, pues lo VENDE y se queda tan tranquilo. Y si fuera "metalero" NO nos habría preguntado...

Saludos.

Edito: # Refinanciado: No lo sé, igual lo tienes, pero venden unos repelentes ultrasónicos para mosquitos, insectos y "bichos" de la misma "calaña" que funcionan muy bien en los hogares. Vamos, a mi en mi casa, no creo que me hayan picado más de dos mosquitos en todo el Verano.

Respecto a los mosquitos, pues yo diría que ha habido menos este año y piensa que yo trabajo prácticamente en un Parque Natural, pero me imagino que eso debe andar por "barrios" o "lugares"... Ya dije en el anterior hilo que se observan menos insectos...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2016)

Buenas

Estaba viendo el vídeo que has enlazado, muy interesante hasta que han tocado el tema de las semillas "estériles" y como desconocía de qué iba eso, he buscado por la red... 

Bueno, pero es que esto es una mafia en toda regla!!! Al final se permitirá el comercio, y ya sacarán algo para eliminar todas las semillas, excepto las de algunos laboratorios, así el paso por caja año tras año, asegurado.

En serio, este planeta merece reventar, ni calentamiento ni nada, un buen asteroide y a empezar de cero.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Hay muchas cosas en ese vídeo con las que NO estoy de acuerdo, pero hay otras que SÍ resultan interesantes y creo que deberías visionarlo hasta al final. También puedes hacer lo que yo suelo hacer en algunos casos y es que cuando encuentro algo que "choca" con mi "ideario", pues me lo salto y sigo... Si lo haces, observarás cosas muy interesantes, créeme, y después podrás formarte tu PROPIA OPINIÓN.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2016)

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2016/08/18/actualidad/1471533612_611858.html

 Cinco años dice el figura.... y ofrece el mismo servicio al que llega con 1000 euros que al que llega con varios millones. Bonito traje tipo John Dillinger se ha puesto para la foto, muy elegante.


Lo veré hasta el final Fernando, pero son dos horas de "taladro mental" con "puesta en escena" tipo video promocional de teletienda yankee, que no me apasiona, aunque en el fondo sí toque temas muy interesantes. Terminaré de verlo.


----------



## Dev-em (30 Ago 2016)

Saludos fernandojcg y pillo sitio en este hilo que seguramente será tan mitico como los anteriores.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Hazme caso, porque hay algunos "detalles" en ese vídeo que son REVELADORES, aunque vamos que a ti tampoco te van a "sorprender", que tienes un nivel bastante alto, pero insisto en que invitan a la "reflexión". Eso NO quita para que sea un "vehículo" más de comercialización y eso ya lo has captado, pero bueno dime tú algo que venga del "Imperio" y que no lo sea...

Respecto al proyecto ese de "Dillinger", pues se ha quedado a "gusto" el "pollo": Menos mal que ha dicho 5 años "mínimo", pero claro NO ha dicho que los niveles actuales del Ibex-35 son los mismos que en el último lustro... Y ha evitado remontarse más atrás: los 15.759 del 1 de Noviembre del 2007 o los 12.585 del 1 de Febrero del 2000...

Aún así, "pardillos" van a caer SEGURO...

Saludos.


----------



## kaiva (30 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## timi (30 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Refinanciado: Mira, el 3er hilo ya estaba muy "grueso" y tenía en mente cerrarlo en pocos días, pero últimamente andaba un poco "revuelto" y mejor hacer un "Reset" y vuelta a comenzar...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



bueno , pues me estreno en la 4 entrega ...:X

algo tiene que ver lo que nos enlazas con lo que pongo , ya que los gráficos que teníamos en el año 2000 se parecen a los que tenemos ahora.(yo no entiendo mucho de gráficos :o:o )

Las petroleras tienen ahora el mismo riesgo que las tecnológicas en el año 2000. Noticias de Mercados

no creo que suban tipos , pero eso no quita que si no lo hacen se salven ( salvemos :: ) de la recesión en puertas que tenemos , y que seguro será mas fuerte que la del 2000.
Las olas son cada vez mas fuertes , ya que las primeras alimentan las segundas,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: El sector petrolero es uno de los más "tocados"... ¿pero cuál no lo está? El mundo se ha "acostumbrado" a generar Deuda sin "límite" y esto acabará de la misma forma en que lo ha hecho en otras ocasiones...

Mira, ayer cenaba con un amigo que tiene un cargo importante en una empresa estatal de las "punteras" y salió este tema... Bien, coincidió conmigo en que tendrán que hacer una condonación de la Deuda a nivel mundial, luego un Reset, o esto NO tiene "remedio" y las "alternativas" van a ser TODAS MALAS...

Y a estas horas, los MPs cayendo un poco y es posible lo que comentamos en el anterior hilo: es que la corrección "testee" los soportes más próximos, pero ahora mismo NO veo que exista más "fuerza" para perforarlos. Es más, sigo creyendo que el próximo mes de Septiembre acabarán subiendo... Y hace unos minutos: el Oro en los $1323,65 y la Plata en los $18,690.

Por otro lado, dejo una curiosa noticia y es que "algo" está pasando y NO es lo que nos "dicen"...

- Trescientos renos mueren en Noruega durante una tormenta eléctrica

Y también dejo un buen artículo de Alejandro Inurrieta... A veces algunos "pollos" prometen la Luna sabiendo que NO van a conseguirla y me refiero a que han "ignorado" deliberadamente la larga "sombra" de la UE... En definitiva, un nuevo "Brindis al Sol".

- Vozpópuli - C's y PP pactan al dictado de las elites

Saludos.

Edito: Ahí va el COT del pasado Viernes y TODO sigue IGUAL... Y tendremos que seguir esperando para ver por dónde "rompe". NO lo digo por las tremendas posiciones bajistas, sino por el Interés abierto...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 26, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2016)

Buenos días, me aposento en hilo mítico y solicito chincheta.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... gurrumino: los "pavos" que llevan esto están sólo para contar la "pasta" y lo de la "chincheta" ya nos cansamos de pedirla con anterioridad y NI PUTO CASO... pero es de agradecer tu buena intención.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (30 Ago 2016)

Por aqui estamos Fernando, gracias por el hilo.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... gurrumino: los "pavos" que llevan esto están sólo para contar la "pasta" y lo de la "chincheta" ya nos cansamos de pedirla con anterioridad y NI PUTO CASO... pero es de agradecer tu buena intención.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya veremos si "esos", que cuentan la pasta no acuden por este hilo un día de estos para olisquear como transmutar los billetes en cosas de mas peso y enjundia.


----------



## Jeenyus (30 Ago 2016)

Gracias por seguir compartiendo conocimientos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el artículo que os enlazo y eso que se quedan bastante "cortos" en sus apreciaciones...

- Gold and central bank balance sheets - Business Insider

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Ago 2016)

Los rusos han detectado señales 'alienigenas' y si esto sigue así pronto más países se sumarán al reconocimiento de que hay contacto con otras civilizaciones como ya han hecho El Vaticano y de la UE Bulgaria, además de las increibles declaraciones que hizo Jean-Claude Juncker el otro día en Bruselas y que en España han pasado desapercibidas sobre que está en contacto con lideres extraterrestres de otros planetas. Sin duda cada vez más gente importante está reconociendo los hechos hasta ahora ocultados. Creo que nos están preparando para un primer encuentro público.Esto sin duda afectará y mucho al precio del oro.
Científicos detectan una
El Presidente de la Comisión Europea admite comunicarse con líderes extraterrestres de otros planetas | Paranormal, extraterrestres, esoterico, ovni, ouija


----------



## amador (30 Ago 2016)

Si los árboles no son muy grandes todavía, con un hacha o una pequeña motosierra cortas los 3 o 4 más próximos a tu casa durante la madrugada.

O uno por madrugada disimuladamente para que no te pillen.

Otros vecinos te imitarán y en poco tiempo no queda ninguno. Así le allanas la labor al ayuntamiento para que planten otra especie más apropiada.

Saludos

P.D. Aprovecho para saludar en el nuevo hilo.





Refinanciado dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema,
> 
> En la calle donde vivo (y creo que gran parte del pueblo), a algún concejal iluminado (o untado según se mire) se le ocurrió poner árboles que cuales por primavera se les ocurre soltar melaza (encontré que es algo como esto: El ‘bichito’ que mancha coches y aceras con un líquido pegajoso), ademas de ensuciar coches y aceras tienen el plus de "infectar" la vegetación de las áreas verdes de las viviendas, pero eso no es todo, los últimos años venían con premio: plagas de mosquitos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos.

Gracias *fernandojcg* por abir un nuevo hilo. Que pongan o no pongan chincheta da lo mismo, a fin de cuentas el hilo siempre esta "up" y mientras haya ganas de compartir conocimienetos y experiencias, como si quieren poner un chicle mascao... alla ellos...

En relacion al *crudo*, manyana 31 el API y la US EIA haran publicos los inventarios de crudo y el 2 de septiembre Baker Huges publicara el numero de pozos perforados en USA (venia creciendo en las ultimas 8 semanas, veremos como sigue)... veremos como reacciona el mercado. La subida y mantenimiento en estos ultimos dias del precio del crudo se debe a multiples factores, entre ellos a la suspension de la produccion offshore en el Golfo de Mexico en prevision de tormenas tropicales y quizas todo se mantenga asi hasta saber por donde iran los tiros en la reunion que tendra lugar en Argelia del 26 al 28 de septiembre (se acordara congelar la produccion de crudo?)... 

Sobre las *companyias petroleras*,... bueno, hay de todo... hay pequenyas con un alto riesgo, muy enfocadas en Upstream, apalancadas totalmente, sin desarrollo de exploracion e incluso produccion debido a los actuales precios, que estan en serios problemas... las que equilibran mas con refino, estan mejor, en especial en esta epoca en el que el margen de refino ha mejorado... tambien depende de la tecnologia... las de USA son refinerias preparadas para crudos pesados mientras que las europeas pueden procesar livianos... eso hace que regionalmente, en base al tipo de produccion, puedan producirse desbalances... pensad que el shale no estaba desarrollado antes porque los usanos no lo pueden refinar (sus refinerias estan preparadas para otro tipo de crudos) y el precio interno era una birria... la salida de ese crudo pasaba por autorizar la exportacion (1)... bueno, me enrollo... Quizas sea mi rubro pero determinadas petroleras son valores relativamente conservadores para hacer un dinerillo... no es extremadamente dificil anticipar anuncios de descubrimientos... hay determinados lugares donde la informacion es accesible y entendiendo un poquito solo basta sumar 2 + 2... ahi es donde es pueden ganar unos cuartos... Ahora mismo el precio de Repsol refleja, en mi humilde opinion, su valor real en base a los activos disponibles... Como comente, estamos esperando un mercado que entre en backwardation en los proximos meses, aunque no sabemos cuando se producira... recordad cuanto crudo almacenado hay ahora (varios meses de produccion diaria)... como cuando haciamos valoraciones redox y demas, es un autentico tampon...

He visto el video de bariloche... que recuerdos, y entiendo ahora el silencio del que os hablaba... la verdad voy a seguir profundizando en el tema... me ha interesado...

Relativo a las mineras, he leido esto publicado en mi zona... Sudan es jodido, no se si realmente tendra lugar... quiere convertirse en el primer productor en 2018

Gulf companies to invest in Sudan's gold mining - Sudan Tribune: Plural news and views on Sudan


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Ago 2016)

Los americanos tienen mucho crudo por sacar pero como son listos lo compran a los moros mientras sea barato y cuando se les acabe y esté a precio de oro sacarán el suyo.


----------



## oinoko (30 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Los rusos han detectado señales 'alienigenas' y si esto sigue así pronto más países se sumarán al reconocimiento de que hay contacto con otras civilizaciones como ya han hecho El Vaticano y de la UE Bulgaria, además de las increibles declaraciones que hizo Jean-Claude Juncker el otro día en Bruselas y que en España han pasado desapercibidas sobre que está en contacto con lideres extraterrestres de otros planetas. Sin duda cada vez más gente importante está reconociendo los hechos hasta ahora ocultados. Creo que nos están preparando para un primer encuentro público.Esto sin duda afectará y mucho al precio del oro.
> Científicos detectan una
> El Presidente de la Comisión Europea admite comunicarse con líderes extraterrestres de otros planetas | Paranormal, extraterrestres, esoterico, ovni, ouija



Como diría Gila, "El foro de los marcianos está más abajo"

Los rusos han detectado señales electromagneticas que podrían ser de origen 'alienigenas' o podrían ser 1.000 otras cosas. No sería la primera vez que se sueltan este tipo de noticias y luego tienes una antena apuntando al mismo sitio y no pillas nada más en los siguientes 30 años, porque las generó el paso de un cometa, o cualquier otro fenomeno.

En cuanto al discurso de Junkers se le fue el frenillo y dijo "autre planete" cuando quería decir "notre planete". no hay tanta diferencia entre "autre" y "notre".

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: SÍ, en el fondo me la "pela" si le ponen o no una "chincheta" al hilo y la gente ya lo conoce, por tanto tampoco tiene problemas en encontrarlo y eso que estamos en un "Subforo", pero bueno más tranquilos... ¿No te parece?

Pues, JohnGalt, si te interesa el tema del Nazismo y sus ramificaciones en Sudamérica, te lo recomiendo porque es muy interesante y entenderás también muchas de las cosas que han sucedido por allí y también en los EE.UU. A veces no hay como tener ciertas "vivencias" a las que luego podemos dar "forma" y digo esto por tus referencias a los "silencios" que observastes en Bariloche.

Aquí, en España, se fraguó buena parte de la operación de "rescate" de los nazis residentes en nuestro país y destaca un nombre: Horst Albert Karl Fuldner. Nacido en la Argentina en el seno de una familia alemana emigrada allí. Para aquellos que hemos investigado sobre él, podemos decir que era todo un "personaje" y, además, muy protegido por el régimen franquista: fue huésped del Vizconde de Uzqueta, también anduvo por El Escorial, por Tarrasa (Barcelona), en el nº 33 de la calle Modesto Lafuente en Madrid y también en la calle Duque de Sexto, también de Madrid. Lógico tanto "tránsito" porque los servicios de información aliados estaban detrás suyo...

Bien, cuando el Coronel Juan Domingo Perón triunfó en las elecciones argentinas el 24 de Febrero de 1946, se enfatizo la "señal" que esperaban el citado Fuldner, más Charles Lesca (francés), Radu Ghenea (rumano) y Pierre Daye (belga)... más Víctor de la Serna, director del diario "Informaciones".

En fin, JohnGalt, es un tema apasionante y han sido investigadores argentinos y chilenos los que continuaron la labor que se inició en España...

Gracias por tu comentario sobre el Crudo y, realmente, te considero una especie de "insider" ahí y con RAZÓN... En cualquier caso, ya veremos por dónde salen los "tiros" porque TODO tiene un pestazo a "refrito quemado"...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt si te interesa el tema de la huída de hitler a Sudamérica la mejor serie documental hasta el momento y la que más pruebas y testigos recoje es PERSIGUIENDO A HITLER. Cada capítulo es imprescindible.
Link a la serie: MEGA TV | Persiguiendo a Hitler - SERIE - DOCUMENTAL - MEGA

oinoko no se por que mezclas tu opinión sobre lo que Junker quería decir con las palabras que realmente dijo. Hay que ceñirse escrupulosamente a lo que dijo él, y que además no hizo ninguna corrección posterior como sería lógico si se hubiese equivocado.
“Hay que saber que los que nos observan desde lejos están preocupados”, dijo Juncker. “He visto, escuchado y oído muchos líderes de otros planetas y están muy preocupados porque se preguntan sobre el curso que seguirá la Unión Europea. Así que tenemos que tranquilizar tanto a los europeos como a los que nos observan desde muy lejos” JC Junker.


----------



## karlilatúnya (30 Ago 2016)

Gracias Fernando, por todo el trabajo que te lleva tenernos tan bién informados,es un lujo.Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# karlilatúnya: Tú eres de los más "viejos" del lugar y ya nos "conocemos"... La verdad, es que este hilo me da mucha faena, pero lo hago con gusto y ahora mismo se puede decir que es el único REDUCTO "metalero" que queda y seguiremos al "pie del cañón" mientras observe que se mantiene el interés y también, claro, mientras se pueda... Más que nada por el tiempo que me consume.

Bueno, pasando a lo "nuestro", hace escasos minutos me he mirado las cotizaciones de los MPs y el Oro ya está perforando el primer soporte que nos habíamos planteado, es decir los entornos de los $1315... Como digo, hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1312,75 y la Plata aún un poco lejos de los niveles que os plantee... pero "acercándose".

¿Y queréis que os diga algo? NO PASA NADA, es más Ojalá baje algo más, porque yo ando -y muchos por aquí- "cortos" en cuanto al metal dorado se refiere... De todas formas, insisto en que NO veo la suficiente "fuerza" para tumbarlo y es curioso, ya que SIEMPRE suelo ser más bien "prudente", pero sigo teniendo las mismas "vibraciones" en cuanto a que el Oro es alcista a medio y largo plazo. Tampoco nos equivocamos paketazo y yo cuando os dijimos que era muy factible que se tocarán "soportes"... Bueno, ya lo adelantaba esta mañana... ¿No?

Por consiguiente, y de momento, NO veo "peligro" mientras el Oro se mantenga por encima de los $1261 y si se perforasen éstos, pues tendríamos que revisar nuestras "percepciones" y que -repito- se mantienen inalterables. Tiene Cojones la que le están liando al Oro por una puta y miserable subida del 0,25%... Eso ya sería motivo para comprar. Y ahora lo único que falta es que los minoristas reflejen el precio REAL en sus precios y sino a esperar... hasta puede que se los tengan que comer con patatas.

Y os dejo un artículo "metalero" que os "animará"...
 
- Why the case against gold is wrong - MoneyWeek

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Ahí os dejo otro artículo "metalero" y es bastante interesante... Hoy NO os vais a "quejar"... ¿No?

- https://srsroccoreport.com/how-high...during-the-next-crash-check-out-these-charts/

Y para astur_burbuja y JohnGalt, más quienes estén interesados, dejo esto...

- --- SUBMARINOS ---: Submarinos Nazis en la Patagonia

- Blog de las Fuerzas de Defensa de la República Argentina: Argentina: Emerge un submarino nazi en la Patagonia

Y son noticias del pasado año...

Saludos.


----------



## SUEVO (31 Ago 2016)

Yo también pillo sitio en el mejor hilo de Burbuja.info 

Ya aprovecho para contaros las impresiones personales sobre el oro que tengo a mi alrededor. Mi familia está haciendo los deberes desde fines del 2.014. No me costó convencerla puesto que siempre se han apreciado las joyas entre las féminas de mi sangre. Yo ví la luz algo antes gracias a estos hilos. Aún nos quedan muchos gramos por pillar (de plata también) según los consejos que voy leyendo aquí. Necesitaríamos muchos años y a buen precio pero ahí estamos con Krugerrands, Hojas de Arce y Soberanos.

Sin embargo, entre mis amigos de toda la vida y conocidos más recientes... mi éxito ha sido nulo. Ni entienden lo que es el Dinero de verdad, ni el sistema monetario actual, ni nada de lo que está ocurriendo en Hispanistán ni en el mundo. No creen posible un colapso ni por supuesto se preparan para ello. Ven los problemas, las tensiones... pero no rascan más profundo. Hace ya un año que no les digo nada. No tiene sentido perder mi tiempo y que me vean como un loco.

En mi familia sólo nos faltan las armas, por que MPs, tierras, semillas, agua, herramientas y casa en el campo sí que tenemos. Conservas y latunes de momento tampoco.

En fin, que los míos están más o menos preparados pero no veo a la gente nada concienciada. Como pase algo muy gordo va a haber una masacre del copón.

Por último, quería haceros una pregunta algo ingenua pero cuya respuesta me corroe desde hace tiempo. Como algunos sabreis, la *Corona de Suintila* (el primer unificador de la Península como nación independiente, el padre de España por así decirlo) fue robada en 1.921. 

*¿Sería posible que hubiera acabado en manos de un coleccionista y esté intacta y oculta?* 

¿O como me temo fue fundida y perdida para siempre? 

Siempre he pensado que sería un símbolo muy potente para nuestro pais, la España verdadera, la Peninsular... y su pérdida me parece peor que casi cualquier otra de las muchas que ha sufrido nuestro Patrimonio. Pero poca gente conoce esta historia.

Gracias a Fernando, Paketazo y a todos los demás por abrirme los ojos y por dedicar tanto esfuerzo a este Hilazo. 

Salud.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo: Ahí os dejo otro artículo "metalero" y es bastante interesante... Hoy NO os vais a "quejar"... ¿No?
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/how-high...during-the-next-crash-check-out-these-charts/
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando...

YA habia visto un documental sobre el avistamiento de submarinos alemanes en la Patagonia entre 1939-1943----Lo asociaban a la busqueda sel Santo Grial y cosas asi. Pero bueno, el reconocimiento de un territorio vale para muchas cosas, como para buscar refugio.


----------



## Sistémico (31 Ago 2016)

Enhorabuena por la continuidad del hilo. 
El artículo de la plata es muy interesante. Pero vamos para largo.......Eso sí, cuando su precio explote, lo hará con virulencia xd.


----------



## Angelillo23 (31 Ago 2016)

SUEVO dijo:


> Yo también pillo sitio en el mejor hilo de Burbuja.info
> 
> Ya aprovecho para contaros las impresiones personales sobre el oro que tengo a mi alrededor. Mi familia está haciendo los deberes desde fines del 2.014. No me costó convencerla puesto que siempre se han apreciado las joyas entre las féminas de mi sangre. Yo ví la luz algo antes gracias a estos hilos. Aún nos quedan muchos gramos por pillar (de plata también) según los consejos que voy leyendo aquí. Necesitaríamos muchos años y a buen precio pero ahí estamos con Krugerrands, Hojas de Arce y Soberanos.
> 
> ...



Buenas Suevo, al buscar en google mira lo que aparece:

Aparece la corona de Suintila en el transcurso de las obras del Museo de las Colecciones Reales

Mis impresiones son similares a las tuyas. Soy una persona joven, y aunque en mi familia mis aficiones son bien recibidas, mis amigos ven poco menos que un bicho raro :XX:

En mi caso tengo poquito de ambos metales, pero destino anualmente alrededor de un 10% de mis ingresos a ir aumentando, cuando los precios son propicios. Ya te digo, siendo joven no tengo prisa, prefiero ser constante.

También aprovecho para dar las gracias a fernandojcg y demás gente que aportan cosas a este hilo, que aunque yo no hable mucho por no saber mucho, si que os leo a diario y se agradece leer sobre todos los puntos de vista.

Un saludo

EDITO: me acabo de fijar que la "noticia" era una inocentada ::


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# SUEVO: Te agradezco tus palabras, en lo que a mí respecta y también de quienes colaboran en estos hilos, tanto en el HOY como en el AYER... Y es que por aquí ha pasado gente muy interesante y que han contribuido al mantenimiento del nivel que tenemos por aquí.

Bien, está claro que para mucha gente seremos una especie de "grillados", aunque muchos tenemos un cierto nivel cultural y patrimonial, por tanto hay algo que nosotros SÍ que "intuimos" y los demás NO. ¿Que podemos estar "equivocados" en nuestras "percepciones"? Por supuesto y es más, creo que la mayoría apostaríamos por estarlo, a fin de cuentas no dejaría de ser una buena "señal" y esos MPs que hemos ATESORADO no perderían valor en el tiempo... Seguro que les servirían a quienes nos "heredasen" e incluso podríamos estar abocados a echar mano de ellos si las "circunstancias" de la vida nos fueran adversas. Yo sigo creyendo que dedicar una parte de nuestro "excedente" a los MPs NO es dinero perdido, ni mucho menos...

Quizás, SUEVO, hay una "pata" muy importante que tenéis muy descuidada: la Despensa y los Medicamentos. ¿O qué utilidad crees que tendrían los MPs en un mundo vamos a decir "muy complicado"? Es algo sencillo de realizar y que lo único que necesita es ir reciclándola de forma regular, pero que es algo dilatado en el tiempo.

Respecto a la Corona de Suintila NO puedo darte información fiable al respecto, pero hace pocos años que anduve por Toledo para realizar investigaciones de campo y, evidentemente, busque información sobre la presencia de Himmler en aquellas tierras y encontré cosas muy interesantes. He de aclarar que mi interés por Toledo era a nivel histórico y lo de Himmler fue simplemente uno de los temas que tenía en la "agenda".

Te anexo una noticia de información y que podría darnos una "hipótesis" sobre el particular...

- ¿Cuál es la relación de Heinrich Himmler con los tesoros visigodos?

# astur_burbuja: NO, de "reconocimiento" NADA, eso ya te lo aseguro. Me resultó curiosa la noticia argentina porque ese tipo de submarino indica que tenía base "cercana" y eso daría lugar a una extensión del tema y que la mayoría desconoce, pero bueno eso lo dejo para otro día. Ahora, astur_burbuja, me es imposible por falta de tiempo, pero recuerdo que tengo material sobre esto y, quizás, un día te lo envíe por privado.

De momento, os dejo esto y que forma parte de la "conexión" chilena de los investigadores que se dedicaron a este tema del Nazismo en Sudamérica...

- HITLER Y LOS SUBMARINOS ALEMANES EN CHILE-Raúl Núñez Gálvez - YouTube

Y dejo esto otro y que "abona" parte de nuestras preocupaciones o "percepciones" en un futuro más cercano que lejano para nuestra desgracia...

- Preocupación en la banca española: la nueva circular del BdE disparará la morosidad a final de año

Ja,ja,ja... Y en estos momentos un "verdulero" vendiendo la "moto" en el Parlamento... ¡País!

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Ago 2016)

Buenos dias, sobre el tema del tren nazi lleno de lingotes de oro que se perdió en Polonia, parece que la búsqueda ha sido infructuosa. Se lo debieron llevar los rusos en su día sin decir ni mu. 
Acaba la búsqueda del tren de oro nazi desaparecido en Polonia


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Sería muy interesante saber lo qué sucedió en esa zona militarmente por esa época... Y tengo serías dudas de que ese tren fuera abandonado con su "carga" sin más... Si algo caracterizó a la Alemania nazi, y sobre todo al final de la guerra, fue la movilización y traslado de tropas a zonas muy "sensibles", a pesar del sacrificio de hombres y material que ello suponía dado que la Guerra ya estaba perdida...

Eso se hizo también para salvar a buena parte de la población civil, pero de eso NO se habla o más bien poco y de "pasada"... No vaya a ser que "algo" hicieron BIEN.

Saludos.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2016)

Pillo sitio en el hilo, posiblemente el más interesante del foro tras la destrucción de otros míticos.


----------



## morgat (31 Ago 2016)

*Pillando sitio y aprovechando para consulta ; )*

Gracias a todos (Fernando, paketazo, frisch & cia) por vuestro tiempo y conocimientos. Llevo en Burbuja desde 2008 aprox y de alta desde 2012, se ha convertido y en especial este hilo en mi lectura principal diaria (mi campo de dominio son las tic, apasionado de historia también y aprendiendo un montón con vosotros). Así que cojo sitio...

Aprovecho para una pregunta.

los proveedores están tardando en actualizar sus precios de venta al público (por vacaciones??) y no están siguiendo la corrección en los MPs.

¿Alguien conoce algún proveedor actualizado al que podamos comprar?

Saludos,


----------



## veismuler (31 Ago 2016)

Saludos a todos Fernando, paketazo, frisch, arbeyna, charitazo etc. (incluso al sr. racional) y siento no compartir más por falta de tiempo ya que al crío lo han fichado para jugar en juvenil nacional y he de desplazarme bastantes kilómetros hasta Madrid..prácticamente a diario, esto y otras cosas, claro.. apenas me da tiempo a leer los comentarios...pero en fin, reitero los saludos a todos los participantes por poner un poquito de "sabiduría" y esto dejo para todos y para frisch...mira.. hasta los cristianos bíblicos y economistas hablan del sístema de deuda actual....
Reitero mi perdón por no poder comentar tanto ahora...
DIAGNÓSTICO BÍBLICO DE LA CRISIS ECONÓMICA MUNDIAL | Unidos Contra la Apostasía


----------



## Haragán (31 Ago 2016)

morgat dijo:


> los proveedores están tardando en actualizar sus precios de venta al público (por vacaciones??) y no están siguiendo la corrección en los MPs.
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce algún proveedor actualizado al que podamos comprar?



Muchas gracias a todos y en especial al alma mater del hilo Fernandojcg por las aportaciones y dedicación en esta ya cuarta entrega.

Probablemente muchos lo sabréis pero, para los que no, os dejo un enlace de la ceca austriaca. La mayoría conocen sus famosas "Filarmónicas" de oro y plata, pero tienen otra línea de monedas de oro que son reacuñaciones (re-strike) de monedas históricas del imperio austrohúngaro:

Austrian Mint

Las monedas son todas nuevas sin circular, acuñadas con la misma fecha (la histórica) y su precio tiene mucha menos prima que las filarmónicas (especialmente la más grande de 100 coronas, aunque la más pequeña de 4 florines (gulden) también es interesante para los que quieran hacer pedidos de menos de 510 €). 

El envío es rápido a un precio razonable y con todas las garantías, venta directa de la propia Ceca.

Sólo se pueden hacer las compras en horario de mañana y los precios *se actualizan con la cotización oficial del oro en tiempo real* por lo que no hay que esperar a que ningún comerciante se decida a ajustar los precios.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (31 Ago 2016)

Hola.

El armador surcoreano Hanjin quiebra y expone la crisis de la industria naviera - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pedernal (31 Ago 2016)

Francia pide el fin definitivo de las negociaciones sobre el TTIP con EEUU


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Muchas Gracias por los elogios que habéis vertido sobre el hilo y los colaboradores habituales. Y quiero agradecer especialmente la aportación de Haragán... Ya sabéis donde comprar sin una "usura" inapropiada...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2016)

Bueno, para los que tenéis alguna duda técnica de los soportes y resistencias que tenemos ahora mismo.

Las cosas llevan un tiempo sin cambiar demasiado, en el gráfico semanal, se aprecia un inicio de tendencia de largo plazo, muy hermosa. Todo esto pasa por no perder ahora mismo las cotas de 1290$, aproximadamente. Es el punto de compra para los que vayan a largo.

Por debajo de esos precios, hay peligro de estropear la tendencia alcista.

El "super" soporte de largo plazo está en 1000$ yo no lo he puesto a propósito, es lo que cantan las líneas, y ahora mismo está ya a un 30 y pico por abajo ¿parece que fue ayer cuando parecía que lo perforaba?

Esto es para pacientes, pero de momento parece caballo ganador. Si comparamos los osciladores y los movimientos con la tendencia de largo que nos llevo a los 1800$ hay bastantes similitudes.

Espero que esto no se precipite, ya que si perforamos muy rápido (de darse), los 1400$, me temo que va a entrar mucho dinero especulativo y podríamos salir disparados, algo que no nos interesa a los tenedores de físico para nada, pues más rápido suba, más rápido podría caer.

Por lo demás, agradecer a *Fernando* que nos reúna en este lugar, no somos conscientes del "curre" que da llevar un hilo, y mantenerlo interesante. Pienso que la mejor muestra de gratitud que podemos darle, a parte de escribirlo, es aportar lo que consideremos interesante, y preguntar lo que no sepamos...a parte de la sal del hilo...las discusiones "sanas" 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Ago 2016)

Yo creo que el oro no romperá la resistencia de los 1.300 y mañana empieza septiembre con lo que preveo subidas de hasta 40 dolares en breve.
Respecto al NWO del que muchos creemos que esta muy presente en las decisiones políticas que se adoptan pues os dejo este interesante articulo que demuestra la capacidad de cambiar las leyes de los estados soberanos, por parte del entramado global en la sombra.
Arbitraje: Existe un universo legal paralelo: el ISDS, la justicia secreta que regula el mundo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## amador (31 Ago 2016)

OJO !!! 

La de 100 Coronas no es una onza son 30,49 g de oro fino (unos 0,61 gramos menos).

Sigue siendo buen precio pero ya no es más bajo que las onzas tradicionales, es del estilo, que sigue siendo buena opción.

Las pequeñas las voy a mirar ahora.

Gracias por el enlace anyway.

Saludos


EDITO: las pequeñas no salen muy bien en cuanto a precio/gramo. Saldría mejor el Soberano para moneda pequeña que es una de las que recomienda Fernando y otros expertos del hilo.




Haragán dijo:


> Probablemente muchos lo sabréis pero, para los que no, os dejo un enlace de la ceca austriaca. La mayoría conocen sus famosas "Filarmónicas" de oro y plata, pero tienen otra línea de monedas de oro que son reacuñaciones (re-strike) de monedas históricas del imperio austrohúngaro:
> 
> 
> Austrian Mint
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Hola, amador: Sigue estando barata en relación al precio medio que en estos momentos hay en España por una Philarmonica: aproximadamente unos 50 Euros menos... que uno no se queja porque SÍ. Por cierto, en Asia el sobre Spot también va bastante por delante de la cotización "oficial", pero allí eso es más NORMAL y aquí estamos en la UE... de momento.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (31 Ago 2016)

Correcto. Que en España si. 

Pero bueno, yo he comparado con Alemania en gold.de la Hoja de Arce y se me iba 10 céntimos por gramo. Por eso he dicho que era del estilo y por lo tanto buena opción en todo caso.

Y aprovechando el mensaje:

¿Le veis alguna ventaja aquí en Europa a la Filarmónica de oro respecto a la Hoja de Arce?

Ya he oído decir aquí que la Hoja de Arce de plata blanquea, pero la de oro entiendo que daría lo mismo.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Sigue estando barata en relación al precio medio que en estos momentos hay en España por una Philarmonica: aproximadamente unos 50 Euros menos... que uno no se queja porque SÍ. Por cierto, en Asia el sobre Spot también va bastante por delante de la cotización "oficial", pero allí eso es más NORMAL y aquí estamos en la UE... de momento.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

A mí, Ni fu ni fa... NO me gusta el Oro en ese "formato" y me gustan más las monedas que han sido "dinero"... Bueno, eso es algo que siempre he comentado, aunque ahí "prima" mi lado nusmimatico. A fin de cuentas, el Oro, Oro ES...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Ago 2016)

Haragán dijo:


> M
> 
> Probablemente muchos lo sabréis pero, para los que no, os dejo un enlace de la ceca austriaca. La mayoría conocen sus famosas "Filarmónicas" de oro y plata, pero tienen otra línea de monedas de oro que son reacuñaciones (re-strike) de monedas históricas del imperio austrohúngaro:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aportación, guapisimas las monedas


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

Mi primera aportación al IV hilo va a ser en la tónica del escepticismo que me caracteriza. Ser escéptico no significa no creer en nada, yo soy creyente, creyente de los de la cruz. Ser escéptico lo soy porque como estoy convencido de que los dados están trucados pues para qué seguir jugando partidas con esos mismos dados ¿no? Creo que es una actitud cuando menos lógica.

No sé si recordaréis que os enlacé una noticia sobre el responsable de Deutsche Bank que pasó la información a la SEC sobre el agujero de 120 mil millones de dólares y rehusó cobrar la recompensa de 8 millones, Eric Ben-Artzi.

Bueno pues resulta que tuvo una actitud un tanto sospechosa ya que, comunicó en primer lugar el "error contable" a su jefe Rice y éste, le dijo que inmediatamente se montaría una comisión interna para elucidar responsabilidades y que él, Ben-Artzi haría parte de la misma. El caso es que, a la vez que formaba o llevaba esta comisión interna, comunicaba el caso a la SEC .

Todo esto es cuando menos sospechoso. Puede haber tres mil explicaciones o dos pero tampoco es que sea un caso de prístina blancura.

En fin ... Confunde y Vencerás.

Le Monde

Lo que sí es cierto es que no cobró la recompensa.

En otro orden de cosas (y como anécdota graciosa) y para que veáis que la vida, pues es como es y te da continuamente sus leccioncillas, os cuento, que yo que llevo 20 años (o algo así) sin votar, me han comunicado que soy suplente a Presidente de Mesa Electoral. Tiene gracia la cosa, yo que no creo en esa misa en la que se alza el sobre sobre la urna, proclamando "Ite Democratia (missa) est" tengo que oficiar, quiera o no, como suplente de Presidente. No me vale decir: ¡oiga es que yo no creo en esa misa!

Y es que estamos en democracia.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... "Sorpresas" que te da la VIDA... Y como dijo Albert Einstein: "Primero tienes que aprender las reglas del juego, y después jugar mejor que nadie." 

En fin, amigo frisch, llévalo lo mejor posible... Tampoco tienes otra "opción"... ¡Ojo! que ya sabes que NO estoy de acuerdo en tu caso, pero bueno lo tienes bien "merecido"... Ja,ja,ja.

Saludos.

Edito: Bueno, después de la "Sal y Pimienta" os dejo un interesante artículo...

- La plata podría subir un 41% en semanas | Investing.com

Por cierto, en FÍSICO y NADA de ETFs ni NADA parecido... Ese es ya un terreno exclusivo para quienes gusten del "papel"...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

No, yo soy de los que denuncia que las reglas del juego están trucadas y, entonces, no juego a ese juego (soy un luchador) Sin embargo, sí vivo en otro mundo que me parece mucho más real y en el que las reglas del juego no son engañar, aprovecharse y esclavizar al prójimo. Considero a mi prójimo como a mi mismo. Aunque pierda, y el susodicho resulte ser un lagarto. El problema a la larga lo tendrá él. Todo en la vida pasa o recibo o pago.

No tenía ninguna intención, en este IV Mítico Hilo Paramount, escribir de esta manera pero como atacas, porque tú también atacas, estimado Fernando con esos "merecidos" que sobran, pues hala, no querías taza, toma taza y media.

Mi opinión es que si en algún momento los anteriores hilos de este hilo han podido desvariar por derroteros dignos de muchos hilos de este foro y de los tropecientosmil que hay en la Piel del Toro, es por cierta prepotencia innecesaria.

Siempre se han reconducido, los pequeños incidentes, con una fórmula que sigue siendo magistral: alguien trata de poner paz y curar a los que se sienten heridos.

Jamás se han reconducido a través de la técnica que utilizan, no ya los que juegan con los dados trucados, sino que los han inventado, de y yo más fuerte y yo sé más.

En este IV hilo, que nos lo hemos currado todos, insisto todos los que escribimos, no caigamos en la trampa de siempre. Si así fuera estaría abocado a desaparecer o por falta de interés o por conflictos internos, que viene a ser lo mismo.

Un abrazo (no hace falta decirlo pero quiero insistir) muy sincero.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch: me parece que la taza y media y "doble" te la vas a tomar tú... No opinas tanto sobre no votar, pues lo dicho: bien "merecido"... ¡Ojo! es una simple opinión personal y, en el fondo, ya sabes que lo veo en cierto modo "injusto", pero desde que entras en el "juego" ya pierdes esa pretendida "libertad".

En fin, sobre lo demás, NADA, NO PASA NADA: ya sabes que tengo las espaldas muy ANCHAS, de manera que para "rendirme" éstas tienen que tocar el suelo y NO es el caso... Lo siento.)

Y un abrazo de vuelta, amigo frisch.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Mi primera aportación al IV hilo va a ser en la tónica del escepticismo que me caracteriza. *Ser escéptico no significa no creer en nada, yo soy creyente, creyente de los de la cruz. Ser escéptico lo soy porque como estoy convencido de que los dados están trucados pues para qué seguir jugando partidas con esos mismos dados ¿no? Creo que es una actitud cuando menos lógica.*
> .



*Frisch* la actitud desde mi punto de vista, no es lógica. Ser escéptico, en parte, es usar la duda metódica como método de aprendizaje...supongo será ese tipo de escepticismo al que te refieres.

Dudas por ejemplo de los datos del gran banco alemán, o al menos de los datos más oficiales, ya que hay muchos indicios de que las cosas no se han hecho bien...venta de derivados y mierdas varias que huelen a podrido...además de recompensas y promesas internas entre "chorizos del mismo bando"

¡Perfecto!, yo también dudo, y muchos por aquí...suelo dudar de todo lo que ha escrito el hombre si no lo puedo comprobar al 100%...pero sin embargo tu afirmas ser creyente, y en concreto creer en la cruz...

La aparición de toda la historia, se sustenta en los textos, así, la biblia y textos derivados de las escrituras por lo tanto, han sido escritos por la mano del hombre. Y tú, escéptico o "digamos dudoso metódico", ¿afirmas con rotundidad creer en la cruz?

Un abrazo contertulio, y enhorabuena por creer en algo basándote en la fe, mi desgracia es no poder lograrlo...quizá en los días que me quedan, pueda observar algún milagro que me abra los ojos...como por ejemplo que no se anteponga el dinero al bienestar de la gente de bien.

Un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros
Que fieras, el cuarto hilo ya, Fernando podrías escribir un libro, no es coña
A ver qué pensáis de esto.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: Totalmente de acuerdo y se me pasó por la cabeza tocar el tema con frisch, pero he "pasado" en vista de que lo veo bastante ¿"susceptible"? y NO tengo ganas de polemizar sobre sus creencias religiosas... Ya sabes que yo NO soy creyente y creo que NUNCA lo seré, al menos en ese Dios en el que él y otros creen, pero que se caracteriza por ser un VAGO extraordinario...

# plastic_age: NO lo veo y creo que el tema es bastante antiguo... y aquí seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 Ago 2016)

Saludos a todos y felicidades por la inaguración del nuevo hilo.

Una pregunta al que quiera responder , ¿ existen monedas de MP que no sean redondas , sino con alguna otra forma , como triangulares, cuadradas , exagonales , etc........ ?.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2016)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Saludos a todos y felicidades por la inaguración del nuevo hilo.
> 
> Una pregunta al que quiera responder , ¿ existen monedas de MP que no sean redondas , sino con alguna otra forma , como triangulares, cuadradas , exagonales , etc........ ?.



1 oz Islas Cook Moneda Armilar Valcambi | Oro | 2015 | CoinInvest

esta ser es redonda, pero no deja de ser curiosa su forma.


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2016)

Fernando, si no ves el video, te adjunto 2 entradas
Rusia emite moneda de oro y deja de aceptar dolar
Rusia]Rusia emite moneda de oro y deja de aceptar dolares 2016 - YouTube emite moneda de oro y deja de aceptar dolares 2016 - 
Es que no sé mucho de informática 
Rusia emite moneda de oro y deja de aceptar dolares 2016 - YouTube


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch*
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Bueno, eso depende de lo que escoja cada uno.

El saludo de vuelta.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Eso creo que es un FAKE (FALSO)... Si no recuerdo mal esa noticia la tratamos en el hilo hace ya bastante tiempo, quizás unos 2 años atrás... Ya te digo que me parece la MISMA noticia, por tanto poco hay que comentar.

Además, Rusia NO cuenta con el suficiente Oro para respaldar un Rublo que está en el "subsuelo" de las Divisas en relación con el USD. Como muchas veces nos ha dicho paketazo: nos gustará o no, pero la que MANDA a día de hoy es esa moneda. Y ya llevo la "leche" oyendo y leyendo que si Rusia, o China o los BRICS y hasta los "Reyes Magos" van a sacar una moneda de Oro que tumbará al USD... pues como no sea a "cañonazos" va a ser que NO... El USD sucumbirá como le sucedió al Denario y que NO fue por la competencia de otras monedas, sino porque acabó perdiendo casi todo su valor y por "ahí" anda AHORA la moneda americana, pero ¡Ojo! que detrás van el resto, sino antes...

Por cierto, cada vez se observa más que hay acuerdos concertados entre los distintos Bancos Centrales y lo del Banco Nacional de Suiza es de "Juzgado de Guardia"... Apuntalando a base de bien a la Bolsa americana y, de paso, al USD... y me extraña la INOPIA de los ciudadanos suizos.

- Swiss Central Bank Holds $129 Billion in Equities, Owns More Public Shares of Facebook Than Zuckerberg | MishTalk

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2016)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Saludos a todos y felicidades por la inaguración del nuevo hilo.
> 
> Una pregunta al que quiera responder , ¿ existen monedas de MP que no sean redondas , sino con alguna otra forma , como triangulares, cuadradas , exagonales , etc........ ?.



Te respondo con una imagen, después de esto... imagina








Vaya, vaya Frisch, eso de la mesa electoral es de las mayores putad** (no económicas) que puede hacer el Estado. Nunca entendí porqué no se abren listas de voluntarios, que estoy seguro que se llenaría el cupo, o bien, porqué razón, ya que es un trabajo remunerado (creo que pagan 63 euros), no sacan la bolita de las listas de desempleados, que estoy seguro que alguno le vendrían bien ese dinero.

En fin, echa un ojo al siguiente enlace, quizás cumplas algún punto y puedas disfrutar de un Domingo soleado con los tuyos lejos de esos teatros electorales.

Portal Electoral - Excusas para no estar en las mesas electorales


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

Yo no hablaba de mi fe, hablaba de:

1. Mi escepticismo en un juego que considero tiene los dados trucados luego ¿para qué participar en él? y no luchar por cambiar de dados. Y eso, en respuesta a uno de tus comentarios en los que, echando mano de compendio de citas clasificadas por temas y autores, me espetabas (muy prepotentemente) que quien es sistemáticamente escéptico: "no puede ser ya ninguna otra cosa, y ciertamente tampoco un defensor sistemático". _Albert Einstein_.

Pero claro eso, incluso a los que saben que los dados están trucados pues les da cuerdilla para sacarle rédito a la cosa (nadie de los que escribe en este foro, palabrita del niño jesús, se me crea o no).

2. Hablaba de un sistema en el que se considerara al prójimo como a uno mismo.

Los que consideren que eso es sólo referirse al Dios del evangelio pues creo que se equivocan porque no veo, en ese sentido, qué diferencia hay con el "Égalité, Fraternité et Liberté" (Igualdad, Fraternidad y Libertad) de la République Française, de la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos o de la propia constitución de la ONU.

¡Vamos es que no la veo!

A menos que los tres últimos mientan.

y 3. No habiendo puesto hincapié en los dos últimos apartados, sí he puesto hincapié en uno:

La Prepotencia

A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.

_Y en cuanto al tema del señor de la Deutsche Bank, pues como yo había publicado un comentario hablando bien del susodicho y, ahora, habiendo leído la noticia que enlazo hoy, de una fuente que me merece respeto (porque claro, la cuestión no es sólo tener fuentes) pues me veía en la obligación republicana (Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité) o moral de decirlo a mis contertulios.

Para no aportar más confusíón a la confusión._


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

# frisch: Ja,ja,ja... Todavía te "escuece" la frase de Einstein del anterior hilo y porque entiendo que dí en el "clavo"... Y la reciente del mismo Einstein parece que ha tenido el mismo efecto...

Y te lo REPITO de otra manera: "NO ofende quien quiere sino quien puede." Y en lo que a mí respecta, frisch, tú ahí NO llegas...

¿Prepotencia? Bueno, REPASA mejor la Biblia y observarás MUCHO de ella en "tu" Dios. Ese consumado VAGO que "creó" el mundo en seis días y el "séptimo" se lo ha tirado a la "bartola" desde entonces...

Así que menos MILONGAS de estar por casa...


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

Sin comentarios


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2016)

Lo mismo digo.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2016)

Has ganado el concurso ¡Felicidades!


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2016)

Haragán dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos y en especial al alma mater del hilo Fernandojcg por las aportaciones y dedicación en esta ya cuarta entrega.
> 
> Probablemente muchos lo sabréis pero, para los que no, os dejo un enlace de la ceca austriaca. La mayoría conocen sus famosas "Filarmónicas" de oro y plata, pero tienen otra línea de monedas de oro que son reacuñaciones (re-strike) de monedas históricas del imperio austrohúngaro:
> 
> ...




saludos
no esta nada mal los precios de esta página :Aplauso::Aplauso:

son rápidos sirviendo? de donde envían?
imagino te lo sirven con factura?
algún problema en aduanas?

saludos y gracias


----------



## veismuler (1 Sep 2016)

Hala Fernando, como te has pasao!!!!
Menuda falta de respeto a los que creemos!!!
Fernando recapacita..hombre¡¡¡ De vez en cuando hablas de forma muy cortante y creo que se puede hablar de forma sana y de todo sin tener que tirarnos los trastos los unos a los otros..
Reconociéndote tu valía y tu sabiduría sabrás que frisch y tú no podéis estar así..
Un saludo a los 2...
Y en cuanto al oro ayer viendo un gráfico mensual observé cierta relevancia en el 1308 para no volver a los 1260...lo pueden llevar hasta el 1300 figura o cerca, pero no debiera perder en cierre los 1300-1308.


----------



## Haragán (1 Sep 2016)

timi dijo:


> son rápidos sirviendo? de donde envían?
> imagino te lo sirven con factura?
> algún problema en aduanas?
> 
> saludos y gracias



Envían desde Austria, al ser UE no hay aduanas que pagar hasta España; en una semana lo tienes en casa con tu correspondiente factura.

Precio de envíos:

Hasta 510 €-------------15 €
De 510 a 1.500 €--------20 €
Más de 1.500 €----------25 €


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Haragán: Gracias de nuevo por la información facilitada y que seguro será de ayuda para algunos que quieran comprar sin algunas de las "trabas" legales que hay en nuestro país. Y me estoy refiriendo a la perdida del anonimato cara a la Administración.

# veismuler: "Lucho por lo que amo, amo lo que respeto, y a lo sumo respeto lo que conozco." (Hitler). Bien, a estas alturas, NADIE se va a sorprender de cómo soy, para bien y para mal. Y con esto quiero decir que NO me arrepiento de NADA de lo que le dije a frisch en esa "acalorada" discusión, pero no es menos cierto que era entre él y yo... Es más, "personifiqué" su figura de Dios, pero bueno es VERDAD que NO creo en las Religiones y tengo la Suerte de haber leído la Biblia, el Corán, etc. Eso no quita para que respete a quienes sois practicantes, faltaría más... Ese es un asunto personal y ahí yo NO soy nadie para meterme y, desde luego, de la Religión paso y MUCHO. Y estoy en mi derecho, ¿No?

frisch es un buen tipo, pero está claro que somos divergentes en más aspectos de los que pensaba y se está viendo en los últimos tiempos. Bueno, tampoco eso es para mí importante y yo tengo mi vida y él la suya.

Je,je,je... A veces he arremetido contra Ala y el Corán y a NADIE ha parecido importarle, bueno NO recuerdo a NADIE que me hiciera un comentario como el que me haces, veismuler. En fin, quizás, lamentaría más el tono "agrío" que adquirió el hilo en un momento concreto, pero por lo demás NO me arrepiento de NADA. Que muestro mucha Soberbia, pues es posible... ¿Voy a cambiar? A estas alturas de la vida, NO es imposible, pero SÍ difícil.

Sobre el Oro, ayer estuve departiendo con un amigo y NO lo veo más abajo de esos $1261 que cité en su momento. Tampoco me baso en el AT convencional, pero baje más o no, pues la verdad es que pocas veces he sido tan ALCISTA como ahora lo soy en relación al Oro, pero también tengo claro que de "dispararse" lo hará por unas posibles "circunstancias" más bien "traumáticas" y sino la tendencia seguirá una trayectoria más lenta.

Y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1310,85 y la Plata en los $18,752... ¡Ojo! a mañana, pues el dato del empleo americano puede mover todos los mercados, incluido el de los MPs.

Aprovecho para dejaros este artículo de Juan Laborda...

Vozpópuli - Frente a la desesperanza, déjenme soñar

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Sep 2016)

Frich animos que lo pasarás estupendameente en la fiesta de la democracia. Además serás bien remunerado para comprarte un bocata de choped, y quien sabe incluso puede que votes.


----------



## atom ant (1 Sep 2016)

Felicidades a Fernando y a todos en general por esta cuarta edición del hilo, todavía sin chincheta.
Tengo una pregunta sobre qué nivel de inflación aprox provocaría un petróleo por encima del los $100, Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (1 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Mi primera aportación al IV hilo va a ser en la tónica del escepticismo que me caracteriza. Ser escéptico no significa no creer en nada, yo soy creyente, creyente de los de la cruz. Ser escéptico lo soy porque como estoy convencido de que los dados están trucados pues para qué seguir jugando partidas con esos mismos dados ¿no? Creo que es una actitud cuando menos lógica.



Ya te lo ha dicho paquetazo.....pero es que me choca tanto que no puedo evitarlo.

Declararse escéptico y a la vez creyente (de cualquier religión) es el paradigma absoluto de la incongruencia lógica.

No se me ocurre nada más incongruente. Poner en duda todo, menos lo que dicen que dicen que hizo un individuo que dicen existió hace 2000 años.... 

Sin entrar en fundamentales, piensa en el ejercicio de soberbia que significa que, con ciento y pico religiones en el planeta, todos los practicantes están convencido de que su religión es la correcta y el resto de la humanidad, equivocados. Mas teniendo en cuenta que en el 99% de los casos, la elección del trozo de madera al que adoran viene decidido por la religión predominante del lugar de nacimiento, y no por una decisión personal meditada después de leerse el "programa electoral de todos los candidatos".
Teniendo en cuenta que casi todas las religiones predominantes han llegado a serlo quemando en la hoguera a los disidentes locales, ser religión predominante no es mérito de nada. Más bien al contrario, ya que estarían dando por buena la labor del pirómano.

Sin entrar en fundamentales, en los últimos 15 años, en una época donde todo el mundo tiene una imprenta (impresora) y una enciclopedia de 2 billones de volúmenes en la biblioteca de su casa (internet), resulta que: Han cambiado el texto del padre nuestro, han quitado la mula y el buey de los belenes, y quieren hacer las mujeres diaconisas. Extrapolando esos cambios a 2.000 años de tradición oral, con la "corrupción de información" debida a que el 99% de la gente no sabía leer, Jesús podría haber sido un señor de Burgos que le gustaba bailar la polka entre romano y romano que se iba trasquilando. Realmente queda algo de cierto en la versión que se cuenta ahora?


El principal "target de mercado" de las religiones suele ser precisamente lo contrario al escéptico, gente que no piensa demasiado las cosas y las acepta tal como se las van contando. Yo respeto totalmente que la gente pase su tiempo libre adorando al trozo de madera que más le mole, mientras respeten que yo no lo haga, pero el escepticismo y la religión no son compatibles, ni de lejos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Sep 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> Felicidades a Fernando y a todos en general por esta cuarta edición del hilo, todavía sin chincheta.
> Tengo una pregunta sobre qué nivel de inflación aprox provocaría un petróleo por encima del los $100, Gracias
> Un saludo



Uff, quien lo puede saber! Hay estudios sobre el tema, pero basado en regresiones y extrapolaciones y considerando incrementos constantes... la extrapolacion del outcome de estos estudios a otros escenarios esta muy condicionado por factores externos que dichos estudios no consideran (desbalances regionales, economias de cada pais (el efecto puede ser distinto segun la zona o pais), etc..).

Por otro lado las correlaciones se han hecho en el corto, medio y largo plazo (1, 5 y 10 anyos), pues la aceleracion / desacelaracion de la inflacion es distinta en cada caso.

Eliott, uno de los autores del estudio, estima que un incremento del 10% en el precio del barril de crudo supondria un incremento de 25 puntos basicos en la inflacion anual (ojo, en USA) y el estimado de inflacion (promedio) a 10 anyos en 10 puntos basicos (en USA por supuesto). En UK el impacto en la inflacion, segun sus regresiones, seria algo menor.

Pero estos modelos son en base a crecimientos sostenidos... si de repente el crudo se dispara rapidamente, el modelo de Eliott no creo que fuera aplicable, o al menos esa es mi opinion. En esos escenarios habrian otros factores con mas peso que afectarian a la inflacion, pero eso ya es pura elucubracion.


Enlaces a los estudios que lo explican mucho mejor que yo:

Has ECB QE lifted inflation? | Bruegel

Does oil drive financial market measures of inflation expectations? | Bank Underground


----------



## atom ant (1 Sep 2016)

Gracias, comprendo que es difícil la predicción pero es algo que me preocupa bastante en un mundo donde ya no se sabe si es mejor ser hormiga o cigarra.
Merçi


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Sep 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> Gracias, comprendo que es difícil la predicción pero es algo que me preocupa bastante en un mundo donde ya no se sabe si es mejor ser hormiga o cigarra.
> Merçi



Tienes razon... mi experiencia del corralito en Argentina me hizo entender que los que mas perdieron fueron las hormigas, y que en ese escenario, las cigarras tuvieron nuevas oportunidades... 

Si uno es hormiga fuera del sistema y cigarra dentro del sistema... entonces uno es un crack, un puto egoista, pero un crack.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Bueno, por zanjar (por mi parte) el tema sobre el que se han avalanzado varios y que no era el tema principal que yo trataba.

Creo que hay confusión entre religión y fe.

Por explicárselo a los neófitos, estoy seguro que entenderán el ejemplo (es sencillo):

Es como ser hincha de un equipo de fútbol o jugar en el equipo de fútbol.
El hincha está convencido de que él es el equipo de fútbol pero, no lo es.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, por zanjar el tema sobre el que se han avalanzado varios y que no era el tema principal que yo trataba.
> 
> Creo que hay confusión entre religión y fe.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo asi:

Fe: la convicción interna y personal de unos determinados valores, de orden superior, que vienen de Dios (del Dios que uno tenga, sin ser blasfemo, puede ser nuestro padre...)... valores en los que creemos sin verlos.

Religion: la via elegida, creada por el hombre (y ahi radica la diferencia!), para poder acercarse a dichos valores....

Pero vamos, no me hagais mucho caso...

Como un dia escribio frisch, lamentablemente sigo siendo mas hormiga oficial que cigarra (estoy cambiando un poco) pero sobre todo siempre quiero dormir en paz con mi conciencia... y eso suele ser cuando actuo en base a mis valores... si no, como creo que paketazo (creo!) escribio el otro dia... disonancia cognitiva al canto!


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Lo has explicado muy bien JohnGalt.
Yo no me considero una persona religiosa, no profeso una religión, no pertenezco a una religión, no acudo a ninguna iglesia, templo o lo que fuera, no practico ningún rito e incluso si se me cruza un chuletón (de los buenos, de los de Ourense) en viernes, me lo como.

Soy una persona de fe. Punto.

Es otra cosa.


----------



## Orooo (1 Sep 2016)

Bueno para amainar un poco los animos y ver algo dorado  os pongo estas tres monedillas que me entraron por los ojos y asi ir ampliando y variando.

Aunque sea formato pequeño las pille a precio/gramo casi como un Krugerrand por ejemplo.

El gallo me gusta 

La moneda a pesar de ser pequeña, tiene bonitos detalles.





















Saludos


----------



## atom ant (1 Sep 2016)

me encantan los gallitos, es de mis preferidas tambien


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Me ha interesado lo que has propuesto y en cuanto tenga tiempo me lo miro, es decir comprobaré qué me dicen mis "pautas" al respecto, aunque en éste caso respecto al pasado, puesto que ahora mismo veo muy complicado decir dónde nos encontramos AHORA... ¿Por qué? Simplemente, porque existe una Inflación de "Caballo" que NO se nota más que en el bolsillo del ciudadano... Y estoy hablando de una fortísima deflación salarial, matizando que es más ostensible en la empresa privada y que mantiene todo lo "demás", y de una Inflación subyacente que NO es la que nos "cuentan". Un ejemplo: el precio de la Gasolina que consumimos tiene algo que ver con su precio en el mercado y respecto a los salarios de años atrás (ya bastantes...). Pues, NOOOOO...

Vamos, que NO hay que ser un "intelectual" de las finanzas para ver lo que está más claro que el agua... ¡CRISTALINO!

En fin, lo dicho, atom ant, si veo algo interesante respecto a lo que preguntas ya te lo pondré, aunque será en función de lo que me "digan" mis pautas... a pasado.

Y enlazo una noticia que NO puede pasar inadvertida... "algo" -e insisto en ello- está sucediendo y no le damos importancia... de momento, Je,je,je.

- Investigan un posible brote de fiebre hemorrágica en Madrid Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2016)

*oinoko* me ha gustado tu último post, es la manera correcta de actuar ante este tema, cuya solución o respuesta ideal, no existe.

*Frisch* que yo no tenga fe eclesiástica, o en el dios cristiano, no significa que no tenga "esperanza" en que sucedan cosas que a priori parecen hoy en día imposibles.

Creo que la Fe, es algo que se gana o se pierde cuando uno es joven o adolescente, y empieza a sacar conclusiones de lo que ve, le rodea o incluso de lo que lee y le cuentan.

De niño, me hacían rezar a diario antes de salir de clase...parecía un loro repitiendo "cantando", frases para mi incongruentes por aquél entonces...había cruces en las paredes de casi todas las casas, colegios, ayuntamientos...

Me bautizaron, y me obligaron aún en contra de mi voluntad con 7 años a hacer la comunión...¿por qué?

Mi hijo no se bautizó, y mucha gente, mayor sobre todo, pero no exclusivamente, me han llegado a decir: "y si el niño se muere, está sin bautizar"...

Imagina mi cara de sorpresa al escuchar en pleno siglo XXI eso...¿les he dicho yo algo?...pues sí, les he respondido de la mejor manera que se me ha ocurrido: " si el niño se quiere bautizar, cuando sea mayor que decida por si mismo"

En el fondo, y ya os lo comenté hace poco, religiones, nacionalismos, razas, ideologías, políticas...parece que han sido inventadas para separar en vez de unir, para hacernos "diferentes", aún sabiendo en el fondo que somos iguales.

Jamás he faltado al respeto que yo sepa a ninguna religión, sin embargo am i sí me han faltado al respeto algunos religiosos por no procesar sus ideologías..."hasta me echaron de la catedral de la Pilarica en su día por discrepar respecto a lo que afirmaba un cura allí presente"...pero esa es otra historia.

*Fernando* es un tipo tajante, es posible...yo creo que es un tipo con el que jamás podría enfadarme, ya que lo difícil en este mundo es encontrar gente que no te de siempre la razón por que le importas un comino...y pensad que si alguien discrepa con vosotros, de manera racional, quizá es para abriros los ojos, o quizá para que nosotros tratemos de abrírselos a ellos.

Solo mirando atrás, y referenciando de nuevo a *Oinoko*, y ver lo que le ha sucedido a gente tan brillante que discrepó en su día con gobiernos, religiones, etnias...deberíamos de entender que vale la pena escuchar a quién piensa de un modo diferente...he dicho escuchar, y no despreciar...es el modo de seguir avanzando.

*Orooo* así se hace, sin prisas...esa es la filosofía...verás como duermes más tranquilo con ellas "bajo la almohada"

*J Galt* la experiencia de lo que viviste en Argentina creo que te ha cambiado como persona, y sobre todo a nivel de valores y de raciocinio...me quedo con lo de hormigas fuera del sistema...yo cigarra creo que nunca lo seré, ni dentro ni fuera del sistema...cada uno vale para lo que vale...

*atom ant* no creo que halles esa correlación de precios y petróleo, ya que este último puede bailar un poco a su ritmo, sobre todo a corto plazo.

De echo, no hace tanto que tuvimos esos precios que comentas y la inflación subyacente de entonces y la de ahora, a nivel de calle no se ha notado relativamente mucho.

Es como si los instrumentos de macro economía ya no funcionasen...teníamos tipos altos, e inflación, y las cosas se estaban jodiendo de todos modos...ahora tenemos tipos a 0 y no hay inflación (sobre el papel)...y seguimos igual de jodidos.

Teníamos tipos altos y todo dios pedía créditos...ahora con tipos a 0, ni dios pide créditos...

Estaba el petróleo a 100$ y la gasolina andaba por 1,40€ ahora tenemos al petróleo a 46$ y la gasolina a 1,20€...¡ah, no! perdonad...esto no tiene nada que ver, el petróleo cae más de un 50% y la gasolina cae un 14%...esto no tiene nada que ver con nada, no le busquéis lógica por favor...tampoco por el lado de la depreciación del €...ni se os ocurra.

Un saludo y muy buenas tarde a todos.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

La noticia que enlazas Fernando, la publica igualmente eldiario.es y lo apunto porque en uno de los comentarios hay alguien que dice que casos similares se van dando repetidamente desde hace un tiempo en la Cordillera Cantábrica.

Madrid confirma la muerte de un hombre por una garrapata y el contagio posterior de la enfermera que lo atendió


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, frisch: La verdad, es que ni sabia que existía esta "enfermedad" y tampoco conocía de casos de la misma en España y diría también que en Europa Occidental... No sé, me suena raro. ¡Joder! será por garrapatas en la zona donde yo trabajo y vivo...

Y dejo esto...

- OMS | Fiebre hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Bueno, es que hay garrapatas buenas y garrapatas malas como en todo.
Las que tú conoces son catalanas y ésas son buenas


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... NOOOOO, por estas tierras tenemos otras "GARRAPATAS" muy similares a las del resto del país... Nos CHUPAN la sangre de otra manera: lo llaman Impuestos, Multas, etc., etc. Sólo con afán RECAUDATORIO, porque si al menos la "sangre" fuera donde debiera igual no estábamos como estamos... ¿No?

En lo personal, pienso que continúan "experimentando"... ¡Joder! si me he hinchado a matar garrapatas en muchas de las mascotas que he tenido... Y si supieras las que hay en mi trabajo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 15:45 ----------

Hola, atom ant: Me he mirado por "encima" mis "pautas" y es lo que pensaba... Como decíamos paketazo y yo las cifras de la REALIDAD están tan DISTORSIONADAS que hacer comparativas ahora mismo con el pasado es un ejercicio francamente INÚTIL. Quizás, y sólo quizás, ese sea otro elemento más a favor de mis "pautas" y respecto a que la "Cuenta atrás" hace tiempo que se inició...

En cualquier caso, te dejo un gráfico sobre lo que preguntas y luego tú lo "interpretas" como gustes, pero me temo que no sirve como "prospección" y es que estamos inmersos en un nuevo ¿"paradigma"?

- Inflation Adjusted Oil Prices Chart

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Sep 2016)

Ante todo, mucho éxito a esta cuarta temporada del hilo aurífero y felicidades en general por las aportaciones, las magras y las filosóficas.
:

No deja de ser curiosa esta noticia aunque para muchos no nos aporte nada nuevo sobre Daesh, Irán y el imperio del "gran satán".
Un asesor de Netanyahu pide a las potencias occidentales que no acaben con el Estado Islámico | Diario Público

Sobre Daesh y los sionistas algo podría hacer el "gran hacedor" al respecto.
Ah que no, que es el "pueblo helejido" y siempre ha de estar enredándolo todo.

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Sep 2016)

Nuevos datos sobre como el Homo sapiens está alterando el planeta:
El antropoceno, la época de los humanos

Tres grandes huracanes, captados desde el espacio el mismo día


----------



## Pedernal (1 Sep 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Ante todo, mucho éxito a esta cuarta temporada del hilo aurífero y felicidades en general por las aportaciones, las magras y las filosóficas.
> :
> 
> No deja de ser curiosa esta noticia aunque para muchos no nos aporte nada nuevo sobre Daesh, Irán y el imperio del "gran satán".
> ...




El otro día, viendo la serie de tv "Homeland" un espía del Mosad le decía a uno de la CIA que que había que impedir que terminase la guerra de Siria. Apoyar al estado islámico cuando pierda fuerza y dejar que Siria coja fuerza de vez en cuando. Así pegandose entre ellos dejan Israel en paz para centrarse en Irán.

Estos guionistas....


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Nuevos datos sobre como el Homo sapiens está alterando el planeta:
> El antropoceno, la época de los humanos
> 
> Tres grandes huracanes, captados desde el espacio el mismo día



*Humano de plata*, tal como yo lo veo la mera destrucción / desnaturalización de grandes espacios del planeta (construcciones humanas) es tan incesante como inquietante. El sentido de este disparate habría que verlo en una mezcla de sobrepoblación, de sobreexplotación de los recursos por las demandas derivadas de nuestro sistema económico basado en el consumo para subsistir sin más y sobre todo para mantener nuestros estándares de vida occidental cada vez más extendidos por el mundo. 

Esto tiene mal arreglo con los actuales gobiernos. Tal vez la mano que mece la cuna tenga una solución drástica (espero que lo de las garrapatas que habéis comentado no sea un anticipo o un experimento en esa línea).

Respecto a los huracanes, lo cierto es que ya estamos en la temporada de los mismos. Y lo de ver tres a la vez sí que el algo poco frecuente aunque no inédito.

Cazatormentas | Kilo, Ignacio y Jimena, tres huracanes de categoria 4 de forma simultanea, hecho excepcional

*Pedernal*. como bien sabes a menudo los guionistas y escritores anticipan hechos que luego se verifican ciertos.

Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (1 Sep 2016)

Hola. 

Parece ser que confirman los 2 primeros casos de la fiebre hemorrágica por ataque de garrapata en España y Europa. 

Confirmados los dos primeros casos de «fiebre hemorrágica Crimea-Congo» en España

Otro entretenimiento mas, esto de tener información ampliada a golpe de ratón es un sin vivir, claro..que nos cuentan lo que quieren, solo.

Pdt. Lo de "ataque" lo he dicho con plena intención, estos malditos bichos hace años que me impiden retozar en el campo como me gustaría.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Sep 2016)

The Believers: Los creyentes y sus alucinaciones

El oro lleva una semana de bajada, hasta hace una hora aproximadamente.

Hay un mantra que los creyentes de esa fe repiten en todos los medios de comunicación, llevan desde el viernes pasado haciéndolo, dede la famosa reunión que mantuvieron en Jackson Hole, estado de Wyoming, curiosamente un territorio “tax haven”, en castizo “paraíso fiscal”. 
El mantra que repiten ad infinitum es el siguiente: “La FED subirá tipos en breve, todo depende del dato de empleo de mañana”


El-Erian (Mohamed El-Erian, Jefe Asesor Económico de Allianz, y anterior CEO PIMCO) dice que da un 80% de posibilidades de subidas de tipos en EEUU en septiembre si el dato de empleo saliera muy fuerte

El-Erian dice que da un 80% de posibilidades de subidas de tipos en EEUU en septiembre si el dato de empleo saliera muy fuerte

Pues bien el martes, 30/08, se “acojonaron” en Wall Street de que la cosa podía ir en serio, 16:08h Wall Street se asusta y se mete en negativo

Wall Street se ha asustado con el dato de confianza mucho mejor de lo esperado, lo que acerca la subida de tipos. Encima, el EURUSD se pone a bajar, así que sus exportadoras lo tienen más complicado.
Wall Street se asusta y se mete en negativo

Hoy ya la gota que colma el vaso: el ISM de manufacturas de Estados Unidos del mes de agosto* la mayor caída desde 2014*.

Leer más: La caída de manufacturas ha sido la mayor desde 2014.


Conclusión: “Si La FED sube los tipos se carga el sector manufacturas de EEUU”



Ya se enlazó un artículo de cómo calculaban el empleo, pero este gráfico no tiene desperdicio: La tómbola del dato de empleo:

La tómbola del dato de empleo

Corolario: Soy un apostata de esa FE, pero empiezo a intuir que ni los creyentes se lo creen: La FED no subirá los tipos,


----------



## Beto (1 Sep 2016)

Bueno, pues saludo de nuevo a todos. Poco tengo para compartir pero siempre estoy por aqui mirando de aprender.

A vuestra disposicion


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Sep 2016)

Un contacto me ha soplado que la próxima edición de monedas de plata de la FNMT (los karlillos) tendrán un valor facial de 50 euros.
Lo veo un robo ese valor para una moneda de 18,5 gr. A menos que sean de otro peso que creo que no.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Sep 2016)

Tal vez ya contemplen el precio tendrán los 18,5g de la plata en cuanto la edición salga al mercado.

Por cierto he mirado en Andorrano que tienen lotes de monedas de 12 euros (16,65 gr de varios años) a 13,50e:

Monedas de plata España : Moneda Lote 100 Monedas 12 Euros

Me parece un precio excesivamente bueno, alguien tiene idea del porqué es tan barato.

Por otro lado estuve viendo las monedas libertad de plata, el tacto es extraño, el peso también, ¿Alguien sabe el porqué?


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

A oinoko

Por cortesía y agradeciendo tu comentario

Precisamente, el escepticismo y la mera práctica de una religión están reñidos pero la fe, que es algo de otro ámbito, es como el DNI personal e intransferible, pues no.

Si te interesa la explicación, con mucho gusto en un privado te la comentaré.


----------



## gurrumino (1 Sep 2016)

Charitazo, nunca he tenido en la mano una onza libertad pero el peso debería ser como el de cualquier otra onza.

Los carlillos a ese precio, si no me equivoco tienen precio de onza libertad 26,86 ahora, no me parecen muy baratos.


----------



## plastic_age (1 Sep 2016)

Hola foreros:
He recibido en mi correo electrónico una información inquietante.
También quería comentar que hace poco, en youtube, salía la sorpresa de
que se preparara la población para pasar unos días, agua y alimentos para unos 10 
días ¿? Qué diantre de crisis o algo peor dura 10 días?
_Alemania aconseja almacenar comida y agua para resistir a una catástrofe
_
Alemania aconseja almacenar comida y agua para resistir a una catástrofe - YouTube






¿Algo puede ocurrir en Alemania? - YouTube

_Prepárate para una recesión
No sé si catalogar esto como algo bueno o malo, sólo sé que el hecho objetivo es que llevo varias recesiones económicas en el cuerpo. La crisis de las puntocom en el 2000; el 2001 en Argentina, y la más reciente e importante, la Subprime en 2008.

Sin embargo, las crisis ofrecen dos caras. Están los que no se prepararon y sufrieron las consecuencias, y por otro lado, los que detectaron las señales, tomaron resguardos y aprovecharon las oportunidades que surgieron.

En esta ocasión, tú podrías elegir en qué lado quieres estar para la próxima recesión de la economía chilena, ya que Carlos Montoya, Editor de El Diario de Mañana, explica en su columna las últimas señales que pronostican un escenario recesivo para Chile, tal vez antes que termine este año.

Tomar cartas en el asunto hoy puede definir la dirección de tu futuro económico y financiero.

Te deseo un buen jueves de inversión

Federico.

¿Estás preparado para vivir con menos de
169.000 pesos mensuales?

Si tu respuesta es NO, dame 5 minutos de tu tiempo para explicarte: 

• La gran estafa detrás de las AFP que ningún medio te está contando. 

• El verdadero origen del saqueo a los ahorros de todos los chilenos. 

• Por qué las AFP nunca desaparecerán y cuál es el motivo por el 
que te esconden la “jubilación encubierta” que te daría 1,8 millones, 
en vez del mezquino 15% que anunció Bachelet.

:::HAZ CLICK AQUÍ Y ACCEDE A ESTA REVELACIÓN AHORA::: 

No importa que lo escondan, la recesión ya viene

Mis padres fueron muy categóricos cuando me enseñaron lo siguiente: “La mitad de la gente mira, pero no ve. La otra mitad oye, pero no escucha. Muy pocos son los que se dan cuenta de las cosas, la mayoría sólo se deja llevar”. Con el tiempo comprendería la fuerza de esta afirmación.
Siendo un niño, no entendí la importancia de esta simple lección entregada por mis padres. Es más, me tomó algunos años sólo comprender el sencillo juego de palabras que involucra. Sin embargo, con el pasar del tiempo me fui dando cuenta que la mayoría de las personas responde a esa lógica, prácticamente en todo orden de cosas. Especialmente en la economía y la política.

En ambas disciplinas, es muy fácil tomar un dato, un acontecimiento, una cifra, un suceso, y plantearlo de tal forma que simplemente no revele nada de información. O que derechamente, esconda por completo el tema de fondo.

A fin de cuentas, la mayoría quedará conforme. ¿Y los disidentes? Ellos siempre serán una minoría.

Después en la universidad, mientras estudiaba periodismo, un académico señaló que es completamente diferente dedicarse al negocio de la comunicación, que al de la información. La información es objetiva, la comunicación es subjetiva, y por ende, se puede manipular en su totalidad.

Ahí comprendí el verdadero negocio de los medios de comunicación tradicionales.

Te daré un ejemplo. Acá hay un titular publicado a mediados de agosto, refiriéndose a las cifras de crecimiento entregadas por el Banco Central de Chile.



En él se celebra el último dato del PIB chileno, dando a entender que la situación económica del país está mejorando. Una excelente noticia para los seguidores de este medio.

Sin embargo, la realidad es completamente diferente, incluso, puedo afirmar con total propiedad que es todo lo contrario: Están escondiendo el comienzo de una recesión.

Nuestra economía está cada día más cerca de entrar en un periodo recesivo. El escenario va de mal en peor.

¿Por qué?, ¿Acaso los medios mienten?

En parte sí, y bien poco importa si lo hacen por desconocimiento, ignorancia, o derechamente mala intención.

Lo que realmente nos preocupa es que cientos de personas que confían en estos medios de comunicación simplemente son inconscientes de la real situación de la economía chilena.

Y por ende, no tomarán resguardos para protegerse cuando nos golpee una recesión.

Te explico.

Tras dar a conocer el Banco Central las cuentas nacionales del segundo trimestre del año 2016, algunos medios masivos destacaron que el PIB acumulaba un alza de 1,6% durante este año. Sin embargo, la verdadera información es que en términos desestacionalizados, el Producto Interno Bruto registró una caída trimestral de 0,4%.

La serie desestacionalizada del Índice Mensual de Actividad Económica (IMACEC), entregado por el Banco Central, y la serie desestacionalizada del PIB trimestral (este es el dato que se debe considerar), permiten a evaluar la coyuntura, ya que muestran una apreciación de la evolución de la economía en comparación con el mes (o trimestre) inmediatamente anterior, pero descontando los efectos estacionales en la actividad (consumo de combustible en invierno o de frutas y verduras en el verano, sólo por dar un ejemplo).

Por esta razón, como indicador fundamental de la coyuntura económica se considera el análisis del índice trimestral desestacionalizado, ya que este muestra el comportamiento en el presente inmediato.

Con esta explicación en mente, el PIB trimestral desestacionalizado de abril-junio mostró una caída del producto de -0,4% (-1,6% en ritmo anualizado).

El siguiente gráfico resulta muy aclarador.



Esta situación de contracción en el PIB no ocurría desde marzo de 2010, luego del gran terremoto del 27 de Febrero, y desde los dos últimos trimestres de 2008 y el primero de 2009, momento en que golpeó con mayor fuerza la Crisis Subprime.

Ahora, según la definición técnica utilizada en todo el mundo, se define como recesión cuando se constatan dos trimestres consecutivos de caídas en el Producto Interno Bruto, calculadas respecto al trimestre anterior.

Y ya llevamos uno.

Mientras tanto, para lo que queda del año, los factores de riesgo que afectan nuestra economía no parecen disminuir:

•	Mayor decaimiento en el consumo
•	Menor creación de empleo (incrementos en el desempleo)
•	Mayores deterioros de la economía internacional
•	Un débil precio del cobre

Por esto, es sensato proyectar que el tercer trimestre constate una nueva caída en el PIB desestacionalizado, lo que nos ubicaría formalmente en un escenario de recesión.

Ante esta situación, la principal recomendación es a no hacer caso de los optimistas, pero falsos, titulares de los medios masivos. Chile se encuentra ad portas de una recesión económica y es necesario ser consciente de ello, ya que es la única forma de poder prepararse y adoptar una posición conservadora, pero al mismo tiempo activa, para enfrentar este negativo periodo.

La decisión es tuya, de qué lado quieres ubicarte, ¿del de los que miran y oyen, o los que ven y escuchan?

Un abrazo,

Carlos Montoya

Para E_l Inversor Diario


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Deutsche Bank Refuses Delivery Of Physical Gold Upon Demand

La fuente es de Zero Hedge pero pongo el enlace desde Blacklisted News porque hacen una recopilación diaria de noticias interesantes.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Un contacto me ha soplado que la próxima edición de monedas de plata de la FNMT (los karlillos) tendrán un valor facial de 50 euros.
> Lo veo un robo ese valor para una moneda de 18,5 gr. A menos que sean de otro peso que creo que no.




¿Las que reparten en el Banco de España? Pues de ser cierto, me lo ponen a huevo, colección terminada! 

--------------------------------


Me ha llegado el video de la Perth con los diseños para el 2017, como siempre fantásticos!!!


[youtube]2R7rcJXMCCo[/youtube]


Lo único que no me gusta es que no varían el Canguro, sigue siendo el mismo diseño que el del 2016, así pues bullion puro y duro, competencia directa a los Maples, Filarmónicas, Arcas y ASE...


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> He recibido en mi correo electrónico una información inquietante.
> También quería comentar que hace poco, en youtube, salía la sorpresa de
> que se preparara la población para pasar unos días, agua y alimentos para unos 10
> ...



_

Buenas tardes plastic_age,

Por si quieres contrastar y, obviamente con todas las reservas, en este enlace encontrarás declaraciones del Ministro del Interior alemán que viene a decir que esas recomendaciones se hacen desde los tiempos de la Guerra Fría (los 80). ¿Será así, no será así? ¡No se pierdan nuestra próxima radionovela en la que desvelaremos la incógnita! 

Alemania no espera una catástrofe: la recomendación de hacer acopio de alimentos es de los años 80 

En cuanto al correo que has recibido no dice nada nuevo, ni cuando dice lo de:

:::HAZ CLICK AQUÍ Y ACCEDE A ESTA REVELACIÓN AHORA::: 

Yo, si te sirve mi experiencia, y ante la profusión de informaciones, informes, opiniones, contra-opiniones, análisis, contra-análisis y leo algo del tipo

:::HAZ CLICK AQUÍ Y ACCEDE A ESTA REVELACIÓN AHORA::: 

(es fácil detectarlo: echas un vistazo general al artículo y si aparece, aparecerá con una tipografía distinta del resto del texto).

Paso a otra cosa.

Quizás me pierda algo pero no mareo a mis neuronas._


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Sep 2016)

Lo de los carlillos del andorrano a 13,50€ pues ya ves que si los compró a 12 y los vende a 13,50 saca 1,5€ por moneda y al ser un lote de 100 pues se saca 150 euros por cada lote.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Lo de los carlillos del andorrano a 13,50€ pues ya ves que si los compró a 12 y los vende a 13,50 saca 1,5€ por moneda y al ser un lote de 100 pues se saca 150 euros por cada lote.



Hombre, no es tan sencillo, hay otras variables a tener en cuenta. No creo que el Andorrano haya guardado "karlillos" de 12 desde su inicio, año 2002, pero conviene siempre echar un ojo a la calculadora del INE (actualización de rentas)

Renta actualizada con el IPC General entre Enero de 2002 y Enero de 2016

Renta inicial 12,00€
Renta actualizada 15,85 €	
Tasa de variación 32,1 %

Vamos, no soy economista, pero el "sentido común" me dice que vender un karlillo del 2002 por debajo de 15,85 es haber "perdido" un dinero en el bolsillo de un abrigo y encontrarlo ahora, no sólo no le has sacado rendimiento, sino que a día de hoy, has perdido.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Un artículo (análisis) que no tiene desperdicio.

Quizás eche en falta un sexto apartado: La industria del Internet que, en mi opinión, es ya rizar el rizo de la propaganda, y cuyo objeto ya no es adoctrinar sino confundir, paso previo al control casi total (quedarán unos irreductibles, creyentes o no, pero que lucharán lo que tercie)  

Creo que la cuenta atrás de que me desconecte de la red (para todo) está cerca de ocurrir, le doy a ello dos o tres años.

Las 5 Industrias como Herramientas de la Propaganda | Conjugando Adjetivos)


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Hombre, esa tienda está comprando los karlillos a 12 Euros... Si luego los vende a 13,50 pues algo de "negocio" está haciendo, ¿No? Eso SÍ, hay que entender que mantener un negocio tiene unos gastos que deben reflejarse en la mercancía que venden. A 13,50 Euros NO están NI caros NI baratos... pero desde luego hay opciones más baratas si sólo nos interesa la Plata y no un mix de ésta y el facial.

Más tarde vuelvo por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2016)

*Frisch* ya hace bastante tiempo que no tengo dudas que somos un "subproducto" creado como medio para lograr un fin. Hablo de a nivel social, o de masas...siempre he dicho que creo en el individuo "desnudo de todo estímulo exterior que le obligue a no ser él mismo"

Como comenta ese bloguero que adjuntas en el link, hay unos pilares fundamentales de manipulación masiva, pero creo que cada vez somos más los que nos damos cuenta de ello. 

Quizá la gente joven sobre todo, desde niños, hasta adolescentes bien "maduritos", son los más propensos a caer en las redes la manipulación rápida.

Por ejemplo, todos hemos escuchado una canción de "moda", suena a todas horas en la radio, la usan para spots en TV, la oímos en la calle, la tararea todo el mundo que este "on"...pero no solo eso, la masa imita sus movimientos (la baila)...compran la ropa que lleven los cantantes, sus gafas de sol, su corte de pelo, viajan al lugar dónde se haya grabado el videoclip...tratan de imitar el modo de vida que trasmite la canción etc.

¡Ojo al dato!...solo es una sencilla y simple canción, que *no* ha llegado por casualidad a sonar en todos lados...una canción que mueve a la masa, y con ello, ingentes cantidades de dinero y tiempo.

Ya se comentó aquí, que la velocidad de circulación del dinero es clave en la economía actual, y no nos damos cuenta, pero es un pilar básico para que el mundo que conocemos hoy en día funcione.

Si esa velocidad de circulación se ralentiza o detiene, se producirá un colapso económico sin precedentes...de ahí contertulio *Frish* que esos pilares como el cine, la música, el sexo...sean tan importantes, pues es sencillo crear algo nuevo rápido para olvidar lo viejo, y de este modo hacer que la gente pierda o gane su tiempo (según se mire), gastando el dinero que, poseen, que no es más que un modo de gastar al fin y al cabo el tiempo que les ha sido entregado cuando nacieron.

*Nacer-Crecer/encajar-Trabajar-Consumir-Morir*

Si somos capaces de asumir nuestro papel, y el papel que quieren que asumamos, quizá seamos capaces de hacernos alguna pregunta que nos permita entender el trasfondo de esta "interesante" tragicomedia de la que formamos parte a la fuerza.

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## nekcab (1 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> y de este modo hacer que la gente pierda o gane su tiempo (según se mire), gastando el dinero que, poseen, que no es más que un modo de gastar al fin y al cabo el tiempo que les ha sido entregado cuando nacieron."



Hasta ahora no me lo había planteado así. Y tiene todo el puñetero sentido. ¡¡Maldito foro y sus momentos existenciales!!!


----------



## morgat (1 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Hombre, esa tienda está comprando los karlillos a 12 Euros... Si luego los vende a 13,50 pues algo de "negocio" está haciendo, ¿No? Eso SÍ, hay que entender que mantener un negocio tiene unos gastos que deben reflejarse en la mercancía que venden. A 13,50 Euros NO están NI caros NI baratos... pero desde luego hay opciones más baratas si sólo nos interesa la Plata y no un mix de ésta y el facial.
> 
> ...



¿En concreto...?


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

Comparto tu reflexión paketazo, sin embargo soy más optimista.

(tiene gracia, el escéptico resulta ser más optimista).

Hay una salida a ese ciclo de:

*Nacer-Crecer/encajar-Trabajar-Consumir-Morir*

al que nos abocan o al que nos abocamos nosotros mismos.

Es tan sencillo como lo de no cambiar de conciencia (principios, valores, convicciones) como de chaqueta.
_Edito: no me refiero a opiniones, pareceres, me refiero a principios, valores, convicciones. Yo he cambiado en mi vida muchas veces de opinión de parecer pero no de principios, valores o convicciones_

La genial frase de Groucho Marx no deja de ser una genial frase, nada más y muy menos. Vamos que tiene gracia pero trae mucha desgracia.

Lo ves en nuestro país en la política (me da vergüenza utilizar el término porque para mi es un término que tiene valor, aunque hoy en día es tal la prostitución del término, que asusta). En un lapso de 15 días se puede cambiar de conciencia con una facilidad que no es que roce el desparpajo, sino que es mentira.

Hoy en día prima la ideología del "nada es realmente importante, haga usted lo que más placer le procure y estará bien". Muy distinto de la máxima de San Agustín "Ama y haz lo que quieras" (queda por definir qué es amar pero en el fondo, no es tan complicado si se es capaz de responder a la pregunta ¿cómo quisiera usted ser amado y no, por ejemplo, maltratado?.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Hombre, esa tienda está comprando los karlillos a 12 Euros... Si luego los vende a 13,50 pues algo de "negocio" está haciendo, ¿No? Eso SÍ, hay que entender que mantener un negocio tiene unos gastos que deben reflejarse en la mercancía que venden. A 13,50 Euros NO están NI caros NI baratos... pero desde luego hay opciones más baratas si sólo nos interesa la Plata y no un mix de ésta y el facial.
> 
> Más tarde vuelvo por aquí...
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre, doy por hecho que los "karlillos" que vende el Andorrano no han salido de su bóveda, él negocio hace, de eso estoy seguro. Tanto como de que quien le vendió los "karlillos" no hizo tan buen negocio, por decirlo de una manera fina. O bueno, vete a saber si no vinieron caídos del cielo y cualquier cantidad sea entonces bien recibida.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, a 13,50 ni fu ni fa. Pero yo tiraba a por otro tipo de plata, para recuperar a spot esos 13,50 euros, debe colocarse la plata en 0,81 euros/gramo, es decir... 25 euros/onza. Yo hoy, no lo veo. Prefiero algún lotecillo suelto de duros, francos suizos o moneda yankee, en caso de que el bullion esté subido, como creo que lo está.

Lo bueno que tienen los karlillos es que a malas, es dinero que has tenido en el bolsillo del abrigo, pero pagar un sobre coste por esa moneda, yo no lo veo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# pamarvilla: Bueno, me has recordado una conferencia a la que asistí de joven. Era ponente Salvador Freixedo y recuerdo como dijo con bastante "desparpajo" que menuda "putada" le había gastado Dios a Israel al "elegirlo" como "pueblo"... Y la Historia parece que le ha dado la razón. He de aclarar que Salvador Freixedo conocía muy bien la Iglesia y no en vano fue Jesuita... hasta que fue expulsado de la Orden.

Todo un "personaje" y coincidimos posteriormente por temas relacionados con la Ufología y una determinada "línea" que era muy denostada en aquellos tiempos por "acientífica", pero que después se fue imponiendo... pero bueno esa es otra "historia".

Por cierto, pamarvilla, conozco un movimiento cristiano muy importante que dice que Israel perdió su condición de "pueblo elegido" en el año 70 d.C. cuando Tito tomó Jerusalén y destruyó su Templo y la ciudad.

# nekcab: paketazo es una de las mejores "plumas" de este hilo y tiene una facilidad asombrosa para decirnos cosas sencillas y reales sin necesidad de recurrir a "gongorismos" que pocos leen...

De todas formas, nekcab, ¿tú crees que han cambiado tanto los "hábitos" desde los tiempos del Imperio Romano? Ya te aseguro que NO, puede ser distinto, pero en definitiva no deja de ser más de lo MISMO... de otra manera si quieres, pero me reitero en que es más de lo MISMO...

# morgat: Cualquier moneda de Bullion tiene más Plata y mejor precio en relación a un karlillo. Me parece que ha sido gurrumino quien te ha puesto un ejemplo con la Libertad, pero como el amigo Arbeyna la considera una "round" -de hecho lo es, pero con "matices" importantes-, pues todavía más barata está la Philarmonica y otras afines.

Luego, en momentos puntuales, pueden salir ofertas en monedas con leyes de 0,800 y 0,900... Normalmente, pakillos y duros...

Y dejo esto... Y lo que comentaba ayer: el USD sigue imponiendo su "Ley".

- El dólar desbanca al euro como moneda en derivados OTC sobre tasas de interés Por EFE

Saludos.

Edito: Bueno, hay bastantes aspectos del artículo que ha enlazado frisch con los que NO estoy de acuerdo, pero me voy a referir al inicio del mismo y a un hecho que ha pasado a la Historia totalmente FALSEADO. Aquí tenéis otra "versión" y que se acerca más a lo que realmente sucedió...

- TEMAS ARCANOS - HISTORIA IGNORADA SOBRE LA IIGM: -

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # pamarvilla: Bueno, me has recordado una conferencia a la que asistí de joven. Era ponente Salvador Freixedo y recuerdo como dijo con bastante "desparpajo" que menuda "putada" le había gastado Dios a Israel al "elegirlo" como "pueblo"... Y la Historia parece que le ha dado la razón.
> 
> .../...



En mi opinión, ahí también creo que hay confusión, no por tu parte, sino por parte del jesuita que, al fin y al cabo, se le suponen (como en la mili) conocimientos bíblicos, teológicos y exegéticos de base. Lo cual me pone la mosca en la oreja ¿no será (también) un masón?  Es broma Fernando.

La elección del Dios del jesuita (o ex-jesuita) del pueblo de Israel (proveniente de Abraham, en el relato bíblico) no se refiere al Estado de Israel, ni tan siquiera de la etnia de los judíos dispersada durante siglos por Tierra, Mar y Aire.

Dios no se refiere al Estado de Israel. Ése es un invento del otro dios, el del dinero. Dios escogió a ese pueblo para que en él naciera Jesucristo que, como sabes, es ese personaje en el que yo creo.

La pregunta interesante sería ¿por qué escogió Israel y no la provincia de Álava? (hay gente que cree que Jesús era de Vitoria porque era Dios y Hombre a la ves).

No lo sé Fernando.

Lo que sí sé es que no me parece de recibo por parte del jesuita (no de ti) asimilar Israel (capital Tel Aviv) al Israel del que habla Dios.

Sí te diré que (y esto no va de conya - perdón utilizo un teclado francés -) si hay una congregación repleta de masones esa es la jesuita. Mi opinión (vale lo que vale) es que probablemente su fundador al ser más un militar que un hombre de fe (recuerda que la orden se fundó para luchar contra el protestantismo), la mezcla pues, puede dar lugar a lo que sea, incluso a jesuitas masones (conozco a varios).

A favor de ellos, por ejemplo, Ellacuría (asesinado en El Salvador), pero él era de la Teología de la Liberación, muy lejos de las Órdenes Masónicas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Sep 2016)

Paketazo tienes razón. 
Yo creo que el sistema capitalista de hoy a derivado en derivados de derivados financieros, toda esa basura económica y su ejercito de necios ultraliberales a la vez que burocratas, mantienen el tinglado porque hay muchos burros comiendo mierda para comprarse el movil de la manzana anual, en fin patetico como lavan el cerebro a la juventud con el ultraconsumismo intensivo como si fueran una granja de gallinas en jaula.

///////////////////////////

Yo hace bastante tiempo que colecciono monedas de plata de la FNMT y me gustan los grabados y lo que representan en la historia de nuestro país. Aún así debo decir que si bien ahora compro algunas unidades sueltas, con los karlillos de 12 y 20€ me hinché a pillar de forma enfermiza, hasta iba por los bancos de los pueblos cuando se acabaron en las sucursales urbanas.

Yo tengo invertido más en onzas 999 que en karlillos y las hay preciosas, pero si algún día la plata no valiese un duro yo podría llevar al banco mis monedas de plata de 12 o 20 euros e ingresarlas en mi cuenta. Teniendo un valor doble siempre podemos recuperar la inversión.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué el Banco de España no puede hacer lo mismo que hacen tantos estados del mundo y saca de una puta vez una onza de plata 999. Con el jeto del monarca y en el reverso cada año una diferente. Me da rabia la verdad.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2016)

Hola, frisch: He comentado una simple "anécdota" y, la verdad, entiendo que Salvador Freixedo se debió de leer bastantes veces la Biblia, por tanto "algo" sabría...

Mira, lo que yo sé respecto a "Israel" es que, históricamente, ese nombre ya aparece en el año 1210 a.C. grabado en la estela de Merenptah. Está dentro de un poema dedicado al hijo de Ramsés II, el Faraón Merenptah y allí se cita a "Israel" asociado a un pueblo o grupo de gente...

Sobre los Jesuitas, pues daría para un largo debate y a mí me caen bastante bien, pero bueno tampoco he profundizado mucho ahí...

Saludos.

Edito: Bueno, he escrito de "memoria" y no me he alejado mucho... pero mejor te dejo un enlace sobre ello...

- Estela de Merenptah - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Sep 2016)

Alguien que es jesuita (o ex-jesuita), en cualquier caso, un creyente conocedor de la Biblia (se supone que si eres jesuita eres creyente ¿no?) no tiene ese concepto del Israel capital Tel Aviv. Lo cual por su parte es una "boutade". Él sabrá por qué la dice.

De esos en el mundo religioso hay miríadas.

Un abrazo Fernando.


----------



## SUEVO (2 Sep 2016)

Felices madrugadas compañeros.

Quería pediros consejo. En mi familia tenemos monedas de los siguientes pesos: 31,1 gr. - 7,32 gr. - 1,24 gr. De tal forma que queríamos pillar en los próximos meses, si se puede, algunas de los pesos intermedios, en un rango de 14-20 gr.

Yo me fijé en unas chilenas de 18,29 gr. (100 pesos) y en otras de México de 15,00 gr (20 pesos). Sé que hay muchas medias onzas y todo tipo de monedas de ese rango que quiero, pero estoy un poquitín hasta los mismísimos de comprar casi siempre moneda anglosajona (con la plata nos pasa igual) y me apetecía tener algo de Hispanoamérica.

En fin, que me gustaría oir vuestras opiniones sobre esas monedas, recomendaciones de otras (siempre hablando de precios con poca prima).

................

Cambiando de tema y como yo también soy un amante de las "conspis" ienso: y viendo la extraña situación de que uno de los hilos más exitosos de toda la historia de burbuja.info (por su enorme cantidad de visitas, respuestas, 4 secuelas ya... ) no tenga "chincheta" a pesar de las múltiples peticiones... se me ocurre que quizás no sea debida a la proverbial pereza y torpeza de Calópez.

¿Alguien quiere que el oro tenga poca visibilidad? :

Buenas noches y salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# SUEVO: Respecto a lo que preguntas, pues yo te animo a hacerlo, más que nada por dar variedad al contenido del "cofre". Y, además, cambias de "motivos", por ejemplo en los 20 Pesos Mexicanos tienes el Calendario Azteca. Eso SÍ, pagaría muy poco sobre Spot... Y es que para el Coleccionismo hay otro tipos de monedas y que pueden justificar el mismo.

Aprovecho para dejarte esto...

- Monedas de oro - lingORO.info

En relación a Calopez y su actitud al negarle la "chincheta" a este hilo, pues la desconozco. Sé que se la colocó al primer hilo cuando NADIE se lo pidió e incluso le cambió el nombre. Yo llegué al mismo cuando ese hilo era anti-metalero -SÍ, era así...- y le dí la vuelta. A partir de ahí, ya me dediqué a estos hilos con el mismo nombre y dejé progresivamente de escribir en otros lugares del foro.

En cierta ocasión, escribí al citado Calopez y, haciendo gala de una enorme mala educación, ni me respondió. En ese momento, estuve a punto de dejar este foro, a fin de cuentas le "genero" una "pasta" y podría haberme tenido una mejor consideración. Y el motivo de mi escrito no fue otro que solicitar la dichosa "chincheta" y nada más...

Mira, SUEVO, sin entrar en consideraciones "conspirativas" -NO creo que existan en este caso-, no es menos cierto que este hilo es bastante "peligroso" para el Sistema y eso tengo entendido, a fin de cuentas si te fijas procuro en ocasiones "rozar" el límite, pero NO ir más allá... A favor tenemos que estamos en un Subforo y encima de "inversiones", aparte del "título"... Eso está claro que nos resta muchos lectores y estoy convencido de que somos desconocidos para buena parte del foro, aunque hay muchos "pillos" que se pasan por aquí y "copian" los enlaces -o las noticias- para colocarlos en el principal. No es algo que siga ni que me preocupe, porque realmente poquísimas veces me salgo de aquí, pero está claro que los "horarios" en la colocación les delatan...

Resumiendo, desconozco los motivos por los que estos hilos NO tienen "chincheta" y se mantiene el que menos éxito tuvo y que lo hizo cuando yo empecé mi participación en el mismo. Lo "normal" es que el primer hilo hubiera sido sustituido por el segundo y así progresivamente... ¿Puede ser un "descuido"? NO, porque el "pollo" en cuestión me consta de que ha recibido muchas solicitudes en ese sentido y, sin embargo...

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido interesante... Como dijimos en su momento paketazo y yo: NO es el momento de la Libra, pero éste llegará... Por tanto, los interesados tenerla en el "radar"...

- Vozpópuli - Los primeros efectos del brexit

Saludos.

Edito: Y ya tenemos el dato del empleo de Agosto en nuestro país: se ha destruido empleo en -14.435. Estacionalmente, está en línea, pues en Agosto comienza el declive en la creación del empleo y es que somos un país que nuestro modelo "productivo" consiste en ser un "país de vacaciones". Ahora bien, hay un dato que me "mosquea": la caída en los cotizantes a la Seguridad social NO guarda la más mínima "proporción": -144.997... Menuda "Magia" la que hacen con los números.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (2 Sep 2016)

testimonio de un jesuita español....joerrrr¡¡¡¡¡¡ vaya, vaya con los jesuitas:

"Alberto" - Historieta


----------



## Sistémico (2 Sep 2016)

Los alemanes comienzan a ahorrar a la japonesa: cajas fuertes y en casa

_Los tipos negativos que los bancos imponen ya a algunos clientes, la baja inflación y la escasa tradición inversora de Europa Continental devuelve el dinero al colchón. _


La última tendencia *en Japón* en lo que a finanzas domésticas se refiere llega a Alemania. *En el archipiélago asiático llevan largos meses guardando sus ahorros en cajas fuertes en casa para esquivar los tipos negativos*. Ahora, los alemanes comienzan a seguir su ejemplo para regocijo de los fabricantes de estos dispositivos de seguridad.

El número de ciudadanos alemanes que opta por guardar sus ahorros en su propio hogar es cada vez más abultado a juzgar por las cifras de ventas que en los últimos meses han publicado los fabricantes alemanes de cajas fuertes. Esta tendencia se ha acrecentado, según publica The Wall Street Journal, desde que varias entidades financieras germanas comenzaron a plantearse la posibilidad de aplicar tipos negativos a las cuentas de sus clientes, como hace el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) con los depósitos de efectivo de las instituciones de crédito de la Eurozona.

A pesar de que los *bancos alemanes* han superado los últimos test de estrés disipando las dudas al respecto de su solvencia y de la liquidez que siguen ofreciendo a sus clientes, el temor a que a corto-medio plazo *engorden los costes de mantenimiento de cuenta ha provocado la liquidación de muchas de estas*. Especialmente, según señala el rotativo neoyorquino, entre jubilados y pensionistas alemanes.

El ejemplo de la tendencia que desde finales del año pasado se viene dando en Japón se contagia ahora a Alemania está en las cifras de Burg-Waechter, la mayor fabricante de *cajas fuertes* del corazón financiero de la Europa continental. *Sus ventas han subido un 25% en la primera mitad del año.* Y no es fruto de la internacionalización de la compañía, ni del asalto a nuevos mercados. Su jefe de ventas, Dietmar Schake, ha explicado al diario económico que la mayoría de facturación es a clientes particulares y con pasaporte alemán.

Estos datos siguen a pies juntillas lo que en el mercado nipón viene ocurriendo desde principio del año. La cadena minorista Shimachu informó el pasado febrero al diario de cabecera de Wall Street de que hasta esas primeras fechas del año, la venta de cajas acorazadas había sido dos veces y media la que se había registrado en el mismo periodo del año anterior, cuando el Banco de Japón no se había adentrado aún en el terreno de los tipos de interés negativos. Una responsable de ventas de la firma japonesa afirmaba que, como ocurre ahora en Alemania, los ciudadanos de edad avanzada eran los que más se planteaban eso de guardar los ahorros debajo del colchón, aunque con la última tecnología en seguridad doméstica.

*Tipos negativos en los bancos minoristas alemanes*

El caso de Burg-Waechter no es un hecho aislado. Sus rivales Format Tresorbau y Hartman Tresore también han dado cuenta de un incremento de doble dígito en su cifra de ventas hasta el cierre de junio. Y es que, cada vez son más las entidades germanas que cargan a sus clientes institucionales o de banca privada con cuentas más abultadas con tipos negativos para paliar los que los propios bancos asumen por acudir al abrigo del BCE.

De entre los que se han apuntado a compensar las políticas de Draghi con cargo a los depósitos de su clientela, una filial del mismo Deutsche Bank. Los gestores de Postbank han dado un paso más allá de sus clientes de mayor envergadura al anunciar que cobrarán 3,9 euros al mes a sus clientes que no superen los 3.000 euros de ingresos mensuales en sus cuentas por mantenérselas. Una cuentas de las que “cada vez es más difícil ganar dinero”, según ha reconocido una miembro del consejo de administración de la entidad en declaraciones recogidas hace apenas una semana por la agencia Reuters. Más conservador pero también llamativo ha sido el caso del banco cooperativo Raiffeisenbank Gmund. Los usuarios de esta pequeña entidad radicada en la ciudad bávara de la que toma su nombre y de apenas 6.000 habitantes tendrán que asumir costes del 0,4% si sus depósitos sobrepasan los 100.000 euros.

*La alerta de Merkel espolea la tendencia*

Los analistas financieros internacionales apuntan a otro factor que impulsa el ahorro a la japonesa que de momento va calando en Alemania y pronto podría extenderse hacia otros países europeos: la falta de cultura inversora del ciudadano medio de la Europa Continental. La escasa tradición de invertir en acciones o títulos de renta fija provoca que la tentación de guardar el dinero en una caja fuerte sea más fuerte si cabe teniendo en cuenta que además la inflación permanece en cotas bajas de crecimiento a pesar de las enérgicas medidas por las que recientemente han optado el BCE y otros bancos grandes centrales internacionales.

Dos factores más llevan a los pensionistas alemanes a hacerse con una caja fuerte. De una parte, el llamamiento del Gobierno del país a hacer acopio de víveres para afrontar un posible toque de queda en caso de alerta terrorista, lo que muchos han traducido también como acumular dinero en efectivo para poder afrontar pequeñas compras cotidianas por un espacio prolongado de tiempo. Por otra parte, el hecho de que sean los propios bancos los que en algunos casos se estén planteando firmemente el acumular sus reservas de capital en grandes búnkeres acorazados para esquivar los peajes del BCE que ya comienzan a cargar a sus clientes. Una política que desde hace años viene desplegando la aseguradora Munich Re para almacenar a buen recaudo decenas de millones de euros en una estrategia que le supone un coste que en sus periódicos informes financieros define como “manejable”.


----------------------------------------

En el artículo, hablan sobre moneda FIAT. Creo recordar, que los alemanes están entre los ciudadanos europeos con más afinidad por la adquisición de metales preciosos(períodos históricos hiperinflacionarios). Me gustaría saber el volumen de ventas de mp´s en Alemania en las últimas fechas. Dato curioso, sería conocer su volumen a partir del Brexit.

Obviamente, creo que en el fondo subyace un temor(cada vez más intenso), de que al "chiringuito" financiero global no le queda mucha más cuerda, y estamos entrando en una fase de pérdida de confianza en el sistema por parte de un creciente número de ciudadanos. Más allá del análisis estrictamente económico, la población toma posiciones claramente defensivas. Curioso, que los medios de comunicación de masas, no aborden éste punto de vista.

Edito:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Deutsche Bank verweigert Auslieferung von Xetra-Gold vom 01.09.2016
> 
> Xetra-Gold publicitada como la mejor forma de investir en oro ya que "puedes cambiar tu papelito por oro fisico cuando quieras" y _promocionada por las autoridades alemanas al estar libre de impuestos_ parece que no va a cumplir su promesa de redimir el papel en oro fisico :rolleye:
> 
> ...





Interesante aportación del hilo del oro en el principal. Van cerrando el cerco a las gacelas....


----------



## gurrumino (2 Sep 2016)

Preveo burbuja de lanzas térmicas, mejor que busquen otro escondite.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2016)

Interesante aportación, Sistémico, y no hay que ver en esto más que lo mismo que sucedió en Japón: SÍ, hay MIEDO, pero no al "Terrorismo" -que también-, sino a un COLAPSO del tipo que sea y que tendría un "Efecto Dominó"...

Es más, recientemente, hablando con un par de amigos de los que tienen "Cash" me confesaron que se iban a comprar una caja fuerte para llevar allí buena parte del dinero que disponen en el "circuito" bancario. Y me dijeron claramente el porqué de esa decisión: MIEDO... No se fían del Sistema bancario, del Euro, de la inestabilidad político-social, no sólo de España sino también de la misma UE... Je,je,je... incluso uno de ellos me admitió que tenía algún Krugerrand.

Bien, los ciudadanos europeos y del mundo que más Oro tienen per capitá son los Suizos, pero me consta que es algo normal en países "ricos" europeos: Alemania, Austria, Holanda, Reino Unido, etc, Ahora no dispongo de datos concretos y tendría que buscarlos, pero la verdad NO creo que vaya muy "desencaminado", ni mucho menos...

Y ya ha salido el dato del empleo americano y que ¡Voilà! era el que "necesitaban" los mercados y también Hillary Clinton... Evidentemente, ha sentado bien a los MPs y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1329,15 y la Plata en los $19,332... Lo dicho: la tendencia sigue siendo ALCISTA, independientemente de los recortes que se puedan dar.

Y dejo esto...

Los datos de empleo en EE.UU. decepcionan y alejan la idea de un alza de tipos Por Investing.com

- Rusia ha comprado 7,3 toneladas de reservas de oro en julio 2016

Saludos.

# Sistémico: La noticia que ha colocado Spielzeug ya lo fue ayer aquí por frisch... post 107.


----------



## Sistémico (2 Sep 2016)

No me había fijado. Ya le he dado el thanks xd. Entre el "tochopost" previo y el debate "religioso" lo pasé por alto. Cabe decir que soy ateo y que, para mí, las religiones no son más que la necesidad de "racionalizar" cosas que están fuera de nuestro entendimiento. El ser humano necesita afianzar su propia existencia, intentado dar una explicación plausible a todo cuanto le rodea. Si a la gente le sirve para seguir luchando y le da fuerzas, adelante...

Eso no quita, que de algún modo, el Universo siga como una especie de patrón matemático que escapa a mi entendimiento. De una forma u otra, todo parece tender a un equilibrio.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Sep 2016)

Sistémico pues por eso siempre digo que no hay que comprar nunca papeles certificados de oro y tampoco ETF's más vale onza en mano que ciento volando. 
Respecto a la seguridad de almacenamiento os recomiendo armeros grado III y IV que a su vez te sirven para guardar las armas legales y con licencia claro. En mi opinión lo mejor es un buen bunker que nadie sepa donde está. 
Volviendo al tema de las falsificaciones os dejo un interesante articulo donde como os dije el otro dia China es la que exporta casi el total de falsificaciones y mi recomendación como siempre es no comprar nada que venga de allí y menos encapsulado. Una nueva herramienta muy interesante para detectar oro falso es una app para movil.
El oro está en alza, pero también las falsificaciones
Sistémico respecto al universo se mueve en un orden que desconocemos pero es real los griegos inventaron la palabra cosmos que significa orden.

//////////////////////////////////

Entre enero y agosto, las entregas de vehículos eléctricos alcanzaron un volumen de 2.942 unidades, lo que representa una subida del 98,25% respecto a las 1.484 unidades comercializadas en el mismo período del año anterior.

Por su parte, las ventas de vehículos híbridos en España alcanzaron un volumen de 2.427 unidades en agosto, lo que se traduce en una subida del 74,1% si se compara con el mismo mes del ejercicio anterior.

En los ocho primeros meses de 2016, el mercado automovilístico español asumió unas ventas de 19.234 vehículos híbridos, un 70,79% más respecto a las 11.262 unidades matriculadas en los mismos meses de 2016, lo que supone superar las cifras totales de 2015.


----------



## frisch (2 Sep 2016)

Aquí va una reflexión gongorista

Descambiar el mundo | Periódico Diagonal


----------



## SUEVO (2 Sep 2016)

Muchas gracias Fernando por el consejo y el enlace. Me he quedado flipado con las monedas de Katanga. INCREIBLE. Si no fuera por que soy "probe" me haría con toas, toas, toaaaas... 

[Si pudiera, continuaría la colección que reuní hasta mi adolescencia. Una mayoría son piezas corrientes (níquel, aleaciones) de curso legal... españolas (desde la introducción de la peseta en 1868 hasta los años ´80 del s. XX) y extranjeras (de una docena de paises)... Y una minoría son de plata (quizás una veintena, de las cuales 2 sospecho que son falsas :. Ultimamente he incorporado un Karlillo de cada año. Pero ahora mismo ni tengo dinero ni tiempo para seguir con el viejo hobby, me limito a hacer "los deberes" y ojalá pueda en el futuro]

Lo que me cuentas de Calópez parece una pauta. A mí me borraron un hilo que abrí en 2.013 (muy querido por mí y con cierto éxito) el año pasado. Me quejé en el subforo correspondiente y ni puto caso. Desde entonces apenas escribo pero éso sí, leo bastante. 

Y aunque tú afirmas que no hay "conspi" con lo de la chincheta, mis dudas no se despejan. *Todo huele muy raruno*. A mí no me extrañaría nada que hayan convencido al Lidl de que ciertos temas e hilos están mejor medio escondidos. Éste es un hilo de muchísima calidad y que toca muchos asuntos sensibles... y si lo hacen con el Ático y el Jenarismo, pues... 

Salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Sistémico: Bueno, yo creo en un orden natural de las cosas y que se impone SÍ o SÍ con el paso del tiempo... Quizás, porque estoy muy influenciado por el Orientalismo, especialmente por el Taoísmo de Lao Tse. Fíjate en esto que te dejo y como puedes ver la "interpretación" es "libre", pero difícilmente entrarás en contradicción con ello...

El Tao es como un pozo: se usa pero nunca se agota.
Es como el Vacío eterno: se llena de infinitas posibilidades.
Está oculto pero está siempre presente.
No sé quien le dio nacimiento.
Es más anciano que Dios.

¿Qué te parece? Seguro que no choca con tus "convicciones" e incluso puede que las "reafirme". Qué diferencia con ese otro Dios que parece sacado de un tebeo de Hazañas Bélicas... y de existir -cosa que creo IMPOSIBLE- mejor no ir a su "vera"... y en lo que a mí respecta que le "zurzan", pero mejor dejamos el tema ya que por aquí hay creyentes -pocos, pero los hay...- y deben ser respetados.

# SUEVO: Mejor haz los "deberes" y el Coleccionismo siempre podrás retomarlo si todo te va bien y el futuro que esperamos no va más allá de ser un MAL SUEÑO... Y Ojalá sea así.

Respecto a lo que sucede en el foro, el "pavo" de Calopez y este hilo, pues vete a saber... Prefiero no ponerme en el peor de los supuestos, aunque evidentemente su actitud da qué pensar. Yo también tengo claro que por las "circunstancias" que sean ya le interesa que este hilo siga como está. Y, en lo personal, pues como que me la "pela"... Yo seguiré escribiendo mientras quiera y pueda... y esperemos que ésto último dependa de mí mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Sep 2016)

Un poco de oro, para variar. Y no está en ningún submarino nazi. Está por aquí cerca.

Orovalle reabre la mina de oro de Carlés con la previsión de extraer 115.000 toneladas de mineral


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Sep 2016)

¡Ay López y sus chinchetas! A ver si su excelencia se enrolla y dispone la fijación de este hilo como bien merece. Que cada vez que entro en el subforo de inversiones ando medio extraviado para dar con él. Que para cuatro días que estamos en este valle de penurias podríamos hacernos la vida un poco más sencilla, y casi siempre cuesta muy poco, y usted sabe que aparte de hilos nazis, homófobos y racistas quedamos alguna gente medio normal a la que no debería desatender, gente que sólo desea aprender, compartir constructivamente y aportar por ello su granito de arena a la causa. 

En fin, que por pedir que no quede.

Pues sí, los alemanes andan acaparando cajas fuertes pero muchos españolitos también parece que se van rindiendo poco a poco a los brillos del dorado metal.

La inversión española en oro y monedas sube un 20 % en los últimos cinco años

Por cierto, la empresa que se menciona SEMPI (para invertir en oro) va a abrir alguna oficina también por aquí, en Andalucía. Y eso que somos algo más probres que la media del país.

Salud y chinchetas
:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2016)

Ahí os dejo esto para quienes gusten del AT...

- Gold And Silver: Key Candlesticks In Play | Gold Eagle

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Interesante...

- NOTICIAS 2-9-2016: RAMIFICACIONES CIA, DUDAS ISIS, ARMAS BIOLÃ“GICAS… |

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (3 Sep 2016)

Al final Don Mariano a su casa.
Confieso que me he estado toda la tarde temiendo un Tamayazo. El que la bolsa Española haya subido esta semana más de un 3% (hoy un 1.67%) con el resto de las bolsas del mundo practicamente planas, me hacia sospechar que alguien sabía algo y que estaba comprando en función de eso que sabía.

Y Exactamente dos minutos despues de conocerse que Rajoy perdia la votación, se anunciaba que el exministro José Manuel Soria había sido nombrado Director ejecutivo del Banco Mundial, con el pequeño estipendio de 252.700 dolares limpios al año, Como premio por estar en los papeles de Panama y tener empresas en el paraiso fiscal de Jersey, 

El Gobierno recupera al ex ministro Soria para el Banco Mundial | economia | EL MUNDO

No tienen verguenza, ni falta que les hace, les seguirán votando igual.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (3 Sep 2016)

Muy bien el oro..aguantó los 1300 y se ha ido para arriba al cierre semanal...queda muy bonito desplegado en gráfico semanal y ver que en enero, mayo y estas últimas sesiones del 2.016 se observa la base en 1300 de un posible canal alcista..pero ojo..todo esto con mucha precaución como siempre decimos...y un poco por hablar de análisis técnico que valer..vale para poco,,je,je para que se perforen soportes y resistencias, cuando los manipuladores quieran...
Preferiblemente el oro y la plata en mano...sed cuidadosos con nuestras inversiones.., no voy a ser de los que insistan en la nulidad de los bancos..pero...
Los bancos se están preparando para un "invierno económico nuclear" - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy BUENO el artículo que os enlazo...

- ¿Es tan urgente un gobierno como pretenden vendernos?

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - NOTICIAS 2-9-2016: RAMIFICACIONES CIA, DUDAS ISIS, ARMAS BIOLÃ“GICAS… |
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días. 

Sí, interesante. Y este artículo abunda en el tejemaneje de los HDLGP que dan lecciones de ética y de democracia al mundo. Va sobre el DAESH.

Se pregunta su autor: _¿Cómo puede ser que la mayor potencia militar lleve un año bombardeando y que el ISIS siga sin arrugarse? Muy sencillo: no interesa que desaparezca. No hay intención de erradicar al Daesh?_

Estado Islámico: El Daesh, nuestros hijos de puta. Blogs de De Algeciras a Estambul

Saludos
:


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Sep 2016)

Exopolítica:
Estudio: uniones alienígenas podrían estar manteniendo la Tierra aislada - RT


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Muy BUENO el artículo que os enlazo...
> 
> - ¿Es tan urgente un gobierno como pretenden vendernos?
> 
> Saludos.



Mientras las cosas (servicios públicos) vayan funcionando a la gente corriente yo creo que nos importa un bledo que haya Gobierno. Para un mal Gobierno mejor un apaño.

Fernando suscribo al milímetro esto que dice el artículo

*Sin embargo, grandes empresarios, intelectuales y periodistas de partido necesitan saber urgentemente quién diablos repartirá el pastel en esta España de favoritismo, apaño y enjuague,*... Ahí está el quid de la cuestión, y si no que se lo pregunten al presunto golfo del exministro Soria. El amigo de las eléctricas y mucho más.

Un abrazo
:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Realmente, pamarvilla, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comenta el artículo que has enlazado. Es más, recientemente, dí unas "pinceladas" que apuntan en ese sentido. Y añadiría que hay un hecho que ha pasado bastante desapercibido, pese a su importancia, y es que la reciente intervención militar de Turquía en Siria favorece a la "doctrina" que emana desde el Daesh... ya que la zona donde se ha producido da "alas" a una profecía islámica sobre el digamos "Fin de los Tiempos". ¿Casualidad? NO, ha sido algo muy "medido" por los distintos actores que participan en esa guerra.

Por otro lado, es indudable que en el Daesh hablamos de "otra" cosa... Tienen que poseer importantes contingentes de hombres y material, sino ya habrían sido barridos hace tiempo desde la intervención rusa. No es menos cierto, que Gracias a Rusia estos GHDLGP NO han conseguido sus fines en Siria, sino no quiero imaginarme cuál sería la situación en todo Oriente Medio y en nuestras "fronteras"...

Por cierto, al ver la triste foto del artículo, he de aclarar una cosa y que es fruto de la IGNORANCIA: NO todos los árabes son musulmanes NI todos éstos son islamistas radicales. Por ejemplo, ¿sabíais que sólo en Egipto entre el 10%-15% pertenecen a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Copta de Alejandria? Y esa "Iglesia" tiene muchos adeptos en el mundo árabe, aunque lógicamente es minoritaria, pero menos de lo que la gente se piensa...

Y dejo dos noticias interesantes...

Una es "curiosa" porque fijaros en el "detalle" de las monedas de Oro...

- El misterioso mensaje que Benito Mussolini "escondió" en un obelisco de Roma y que acaba de ser descifrado - BBC Mundo

Y ésta otra es más "preocupante" y sobre esto ya nos dejo algo Pedernal hace unos días...

- La flota naviera con 540.000 contenedores que ningún puerto del mundo quiere recibir - BBC Mundo

Saludos.

Edito: ¿"presunto"? NO, las cosas por su nombre: ¡GOLFOOOOO! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... me refiero a Soria.:no: Por tanto, que me "registren"...::

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Sep 2016)

Lo de Hanjin es un canario en la mina de autentico manual, veremos que pasa. El DRY baltic index sigue hecho unos zorros y sin atisbos de mejoria, es que es imposible por otra parte que mejore ya que el crecimiento es finito, los voceros mediaticos y clase politica siguen intentando( y consiguiendo) aborregar al 99,9 de la poblacion, que se entretiene con pokemons y enseñando los pies en una playa.

Caterpillar, uno de los mas evidentes indicadores del crecimiento en infraestructura y mineria lleva varios años acumulando pérdidas( no se construye, ergo, no se venden maquinas)y también nos dice que la bola del crecimiento ha dejado de rodar intentando superar la pendiente, y ahora puede ser el momento de que caiga hacia atras.


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

A propósito de Caterpillar, su planta en Gosselies (Bélgica) cierra y se deslocaliza, en parte a Grenoble y en parte a China.

Más de 6000 personas (familias) entre empleados propios y subcontratas desaparecen, así como si nada.

La noticia es de un periódico belga, en francés. Traduzco un par de párrafos.

http://www.lesoir.be/1307973/articl...lar-ferme-son-usine-gosselies-5-choses-savoir


Caterpillar en su informe anual de 2015 expone las medidas de reestructuración que va a tomar para disminuir sus costes, Caterpillar se congratula por la solidez de su balance contable y enumera todos los regalos que han recibido los accionistas durante todos estos útimos años. 
Citamos fragmentos de este informe: " _En 2015 hemos comprado acciones por un valor de 2000 millones de dólares y hemos aumentado el dividendo trimestral en un 10%. Llevamos aumentando el dividendo durante 22 años consecutivos y desde 2007, nuestro dividendo es más del doble de lo que era anteriormente". _

Seguro que los trabajadores de Gosselies [ahora en la calle] apreciarán este dato.

La firma ha contabilizado 785 millones de dólares de beneficio operacional en el sólo segundo trimestre de 2016 sobre una facturación de 10,3 miles de millones. Para los accionistas, estas cifras positivas incluso increíbles no son suficientes. Efectivamente, la firma está perdidendo velocidad. Sus ventas no cesan de bajar. Han disminuido 16% en el segundo trimestre de este año.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Carterpillar es el claro ejemplo de lo que está sucediendo en Wall Street y el "milagro" se llama RECOMPRA DE ACCIONES... Si eso es crear "valor"... Hay que ser un IMBÉCIL INTEGRAL para NO entender los números que están proporcionando las distintas compañías, ya sean americanas -las que más- o del Cotolengo. Cuando se ADULTERÁN los "números" es evidente que la "CONFIANZA" debe HUIR de semejantes despropósitos. En cualquier caso, lo siento -o más bien, NO, la verdad...- por sus accionistas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

Una recopilación de noticias económicas de esta semana (el blog está en francés pero las noticias en inglés). No me las he leído todas (¿para qué?) pero con sólo leer los titulares uno se hace una idea del aceleramiento del proceso de confus...
El último en salir que apague la luz. Gracias.

Les dépêches, la confusion domine sur tous les fronts


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: ¿"presunto"? NO, las cosas por su nombre: ¡GOLFOOOOO! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... me refiero a Soria.:no: Por tanto, que me "registren"...::



Pero si yo pensaba que Soria no tenia mar, y resulta que ahora esta el Golfo de Soria... .... tengo que ponerme al dia con los mapa-mundi...


EDITO ACTUALIZACION CRUDO

+ Tal y como os avanzaba, Baker Huges ha emitido la rig data. + 8 pozos en USA, -9 en Canada, + 11 a nivel Internacional en los ultimos 8 dias... Eso supone una semana "positiva", lo cual significa de las ultimas 10 semanas, 9 de ellas positivas y estancamiento en la semana pasada... 

Pero... si miramos el rolling average a 12 meses estamos hablando de -367 pozos en USA (uno por dia!), -50 en Canada y -180 a nivel internacional...

+ Tambien como avance, se han publicado los datos de inventario de crudo hace tres dias y...cha chan.... + 2.3 millones de barriles, cuando se esperaban sobre 930,000 barriles de anunci....

Eso que significa? 1) Que el neteo del exceso de produccion de los ultimos meses cuesta hacerlo; el CEO de Shel estima que se lograra a mediados de 2017, yo no tengo datos, pero mi intuicion dice que podremos visualizar un poquito si esa mitad del 2017 es pausible despues de la reunion de Argelia la tercera semana de septiembre; 2) Que la volatilidad en los futuros de crudo seguira presente en las proximas semanas...


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

Un interesante punto de vista sobre las deudas de los Estados.

CADTM - El repudio por Estados Unidos de la deuda reclamada a Cuba por España en 189 8: El quid de la cuestión de Grecia, de Chipre, de Portugal, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Hoy en día hay que "saber" escribir, no vaya a ser que la "Democracia" te "interprete" bien, es decir como a ellos les interese y te busquen las "vueltas", algo que no sería "extraño" en mi caso...

Mira, hay unos "perros" que se pueden "llamar" Soria, Rajao, Naranjito -NO el del Fútbol-, etc., etc., pero lo de ¡GOLFOOOOOO! les queda pequeño, además que esos "perros" no le conceden valor a NADA que no sea medrar y potenciar la corruptela de todo tipo (el Naranjito la "disfraza") y, siendo sincero, en mi particular "Credo" les sería de aplicación esto de Mario Benedetti:

"Hay tres clases de gente: la que se mata a trabajar, las que deberían trabajar y las que tendrían que matarse."

Es decir, muerto el perro, muerta la RABIA... Claro que decir eso NO es muy correpto, pero ¿cuántos no pensamos lo mismo? Y, por cierto, no es la primera vez, y seguro que no será la última, que utilizó esta frase de Mario Benedetti.

Salidos.


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

Por razones, que a estas alturas de los 4 hilos en los que hemos tertuliado y seguimos tertuliando, muy a pesar de fuerzas ocultas que tratan de impedirlo (chinchetas, no chinchetas, cristianos, taoistas y demás cosas) decía que, por razones que son obvias, no soy nada dado a prestarle atención al tema de los extraterrestres.

Sin embargo, constato en mi lector de noticias, que en los últimos 15 días ha habido profusión de noticias sobre el tema. Mucho más que de costumbre. Blogs de resistencia, pasando por periódicos como el ABC, La Vanguardia o el Daily Express. Desde científicos de la NASA, ex-científico de la NASA hasta el inefable Eladio Fernández pasando por un astrónomo escocés.

Vamos que después de lo de vestir al "santo" o no en la Carrera de San Jerónimo, la noticia que más se ha repetido es: ¿Estamos en vísperas de que ET vuelva a visitarnos pero esta vez de verdad?

Es por lo que me he tomado la molestia de leerme todas estas noticias y os doy el resultado de mi pequeña encuesta-análisis.

Lo que he hecho es buscar la fuente (cuando la hubiere - casi siempre la ha habido) de cada uno de los blogs o medios digitales que han "informado" sobre este "apasionante" tema.

(todos los entrecomillados van de conya - perdón es que escribo con un teclado francés -)

Gana por goleada la web Sputnik que edita su web de información en 31 idiomas (Inglés, Español, Abkhaz, Árabe, Armenio, Azerbaiyano, Bielorruso, Portugués, Chino, Checo, Dari, Alemán, Estonio, Francés, Georgiano, Italiano, Japonés, Coreano, Kurdo, Kiiguiz, Latvio, Moldavo, Uzbeko, Pasthun, Persa, Polaco, Serbio, Oseatiano, Tayiko, Turco y Vietnamés).

Ahí es na.

Me he quedado patidifuso. Incluso he descubierto idiomas que no tenía ni la más mínima idea de que representaran a un número suficiente de parlantes como para gastarse el dinero en publicar un sitio web en ellos.

¿Y ésta gente quién será?

Yo, como en lo único que me preocupan los extraterrestres es en que me la metan aún más doblada y esta vez con los extraterrestres (¡válgame Dios!) y, habiendo dedicado un rato largo en recopilar todo esto (quien esté interesado en todos los enlaces, gustosamente se los doy en un privado) dejo a otros investigadores investigar quién conyo son los de Sputnik (pero no lo que dice en ¿Quién somos? sino de verdad).

El robot pescador, cómo no, también, habla del "asunto" pero, en un momento dado titula uno de sus párrafos de esta manera:

"NO ES BROMA: ¿SE ESTÁ ORQUESTANDO UN FALSO CONTACTO EXTRATERRESTRE?"

Aquí el enlace de Sputnik (en español)

Sputnik Mundo

Aquí el enlace de Sputnik (en Abkhaz)

Sputnik

y aquí el enlace de El Robot Pescador

¿QUÉ SE OCULTA TRAS LA

Me ha quedado muy Gongoriano  (corrijo gongorilla)

Un saludo a todos.

_Edito_ La repanocha sería que Sputnik llegara a editar su web en silbo canario. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Bueno, "Gongorino" es más neutro que "gongorilla"... ¿No? SÍ, que presté atención a esa noticia, pero tampoco le concedí mucha importancia, puesto que noticias de ese tipo tampoco son "raras". Quizás, en esta ocasión, ha tenido más repercusión por razones "ocultas" o bien para rellenar papel, ni más ni menos... Y, particularmente, me quedo con la segunda opción.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

Este comentario va en la línea de los comentarios sobre Soria (lo digo para que no se tilde de "fuera de tema").

Son las preguntas que Gabriel Rufián (ERC) ha hecho en el Congreso ayer.

Pongo el enlace en YouTube

y pongo por escrito algunas de las preguntas.

No lo hago porque comulgue con Gabriel Rufián. Esto es un juego y, como tal, hay que conocer las reglas y ganar, en el juego, lo cual, está en desacorde con mis principios (no tengo otros) porque yo sólo juego en los juegos que me merecen respeto.

Sin embargo, las publico porque me parece que muchas de las preguntas de Gabriel Rufián ponen en evidencia la podredumbre a la que ha llegado nuestro país.

Aquí el vídeo en YouTube (son cinco minutos, merece la pena porque ves los gestos, las miradas, las muecas ... es decir, ves la expresividad facial que delata, en parte, lo que hay detrás de la máscara de los aludidos y del conferenciante).

[Discurs]Discurs de Gabriel Rufián al debat d'investidura del Congrés dels Diputats - YouTube

Aquí la transcripción de las preguntas:


"¿Por qué Carmen Forcadell puede acabar en un juzgado y Fernández Díaz en el Vaticano?"

"¿Por qué Santi Vidal no puede volver a ser juez y De Alfonso sí?"

"¿Por qué os fastidia 'Viva Cataluña libre' y no 'eso la fiscalía lo afina'?"

"¿Por qué con un 32% de pobreza infantil el problema es que los niños estudien catalán?"

"¿Por qué los catalanes para estudiar inglés deben hacer matemáticas en castellano?"

"¿Os dais cuenta, que sois monolingües diciendo a bilingües que deben ser trilingües?"

"Los castellanohablantes son perseguidos y la cabeza de la oposición es una mujer de Jerez?"

"Como puede faltar al respeto a los que dejaron la piel para que sus hijos aprendieran catalán?"

"¿Por qué os acordáis del artículo 155 de la constitución y pasar por alto el 47 y el 128?"

"¿Por qué su constitución sirve para amenazar a un pueblo y no para darle cobijo?"

"¿Por qué nosotros amenazamos el orden constitucional si el rompisteis en 2011?"

"¿Por qué os molesta una estelada y no que el general Yagüe tenga barrios en su honor?"

"¿Por qué es provocar el manifestarse y "reconciliación" ser el 2º país con más desaparecidos?"

"¿Por qué el proceso catalán es deriva y pactar con su marca blanca sentido de estado?"

"¿Por qué el independentismo es Pujol, 3% y Andorra y el unionismo no es Rato, Gürtel y Panamá?"

"¿De qué dais lecciones si en el Parlament el gángster es gángster y aquí jugáis a Candy Crash?"

"¿Nosotros somos los adoctrinados y usted gana con 1 diputado más por cada caso de corrupción?"

"¿Un proceso con urnas es antidemocrático cuando a usted lo propone alguien que no ha votado nadie?"

"¿España debe más del 100% del PIB y es Catalunya quien amenaza la soberanía española?"

"¿Por qué hay poblaciones de 28 habitantes con AVE y de 100.000 embutidas en un cercanías?"

"¿Por qué Lorca continúa en una cuneta de Granada y Billy el Niño campa por Madrid?"

"Sánchez: ¿cuánto más renunciarás a la gobernabilidad de tu país por no dar voz a nuestro?"

"Iglesias: un país con un PP marginal y una mayoría por el proceso constituyente es Catalunya"


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Como se comenta en el artículo que enlazo ya empieza a "apestar" lo que subyace "detrás" del dato del empleo americano. Lo de los "Camareros" es un insulto a cualquier atisbo de "inteligencia"...

- Since 2014 The US Has Added 520,000 Waiters And Bartenders And Lost 13,000 Manufacturing Workers | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Sep 2016)

Otro con el que tampoco comulgo pero que dice cosas interesantes.
Interesantes porque son indicios de hasta qué punto, una vez más, el objetivo es la confusión total.

He nombrado a Yanis Varoufakis.

Markets vs States in today

Leyendo el artículo, me vienen a la cabeza dos momentos.

Uno, el eterno dilema de cuál es el sexo de los ángeles.

Y, el segundo, más prosaico, ¿cómo marear la perdiz en una cátedra de Universidad y no solucionar nada?

Leéroslo (si os apetece), merece la pena.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Pues, a mi me ha gustado...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Primeras imágenes del contacto extraterrestre...parece ser que llevaban tiempo entre nosotros.

Mucho ojo, se desconocen sus planes e intenciones. Se confirma que usan un lenguaje confuso para la sociedad.

También parece probable que vayan apareciendo nuevos rostros ente los ya conocidos con similares intenciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

# paketazo: ¡Joder! ¿Dónde tienes tú la "sensibilidad"? Que es sábado y con la noche avanzada... Y me pones una foto que me ha recordado la película "Freaks, la parada de los monstruos"... Bueno, hasta éstos hubieran salido "pitando" viendo a estos "engendros". No sé si existen los "extraterrestres", pero me imagino que éstos no perderían mucho tiempo por aquí viendo a los "especímenes" que rigen los destinos de nuestro planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2016)

Buenas noches,

@ Fernando, amigo, con el tema de los mosquitos estoy vendido, esos cacharros ultrasónicos que dices no me van bien (si es que hablamos de lo mismo), cuando los ví creí haber visto la luz y rápidamente compré, pero lamentablemente yo detecto el sonido que hacen (igual tengo genes de perro o mosquito, jeje), al principio creí que me acostumbraría a ello, pero cada vez lo notaba más y no tuve más remedio que apagarlo, creo que los demás de la familia no lo notaban, y mira que soy un sufridor nato y si hay que apechugar, pues se apechuga, pero eso me pudo. Además no estoy tan seguro de su eficacia.

@ Amador, los árboles ya están majos, entre 20 y 30 cm de diámetro, además vivo en bloques de viviendas, no es tan fácil hacer de las mías por la calle, ya que siempre habrá una ventana indiscreta que se de cuenta (yo mismo me pille un "show" en la piscina de enfrente a las tantas -ví como una parejita se daba el lote-, la verdad es que no sé cómo se lo pudieron montar en el centro de la piscina), así que lo descarto.

Además de que soy muy malo haciendo esas cosas, seguramente cuando corte el árbol le caería al coche de algún vecino y se montaría una gorda que acabaría pagando árbol + coche.

Y bueno, pues decir que hace un par de días han fumigado y como es habitual, tengo plaga de bichos de todo tipo (acabo de matar una chinche verde -no de las de cama, Dios me libre-), porque los bichos intentan escapar a sitios sin "veneno". Además -como suele suceder en primavera- los síntomas alérgicos que tengo han vuelto, mi hijo también los sufre, por gracia de herencia mía. Pensé que el problema estaba resuelto, lo que hizo fue retrasarse algunos meses ¿tendrá algo que ver el cambio climático? si es que existe, claro.

Quizás sean normales estas variaciones climáticas, ahora me viene a la mente un documental de La 2 que vi hace tiempo y trataba del movimiento de los polos magnéticos, curioso que se desplacen bastantes metros cada año y nadie diga nada, si entre otras cosas tienen que repintar constantemente la ubicación de las pistas de aterrizaje de los aviones porque les afecta bastante, en fin, ya que tocamos temas magufos, pues igual nos vemos con un cambio de polos y nos quedamos en bragas.

Leí por encima el tema del escepticismo de Frisch, me parece que os habéis pasado con él, desde mi punto de vista su comentario no llevaba ninguna contradicción con su fé, yo por ejemplo, puedo creer en ciertas cosas pero soy muy escéptico con los políticos (principalmente porque sus palabras no coinciden con sus acciones), una cosa no está reñida con la otra.

Es decir, puedes ser escéptico con unas cosas y creyente en otras, yo soy completamente escéptico con el sistema monetario que nos domina -aunque me toque bailar a su ritmo y obedecer sus órdenes- y también puedo creer en soluciones doradas y plateadas -también siendo partícipe en ello- aunque a grandes rasgos es una contradicción, yo no lo veo como tal, yo lo veo como ampliar tus opciones y prepararte para lo inevitable, ya que esa "escepticidad" es fruto de informarse y ver con tus propios ojos el percal en el que estamos metidos.

Así que sólo me queda desearle a Frisch que su sacrificio sea leve y que aguante lo que pueda, si acepta un consejo, pues decirle que cuando se está en situaciones indeseables pero pasables, lo mejor es observar, ver detalles y aprender. Por ejemplo, no son pocas veces en que me he visto en la situación de ver programas y noticiarios de los massmierda con otras personas (no suelo ver esas cosas), pues yo me centro en intentar escuchar lo que realmente quieren transmitir y ver las reacciones de los que están conmigo. 

De alguna manera se aprende algo, notas ciertos detalles entre la manera de decir según la cuerda del medio y cómo lo capta el receptor según su cuerda, te das cuenta de que nos conocen más que a nosotros mismos, sólo basta hablar de alguna manera y verás cómo reaccionan, ahí te sabrás si realmente estamos dominados o no.

Con los programas del corazón y esas mierdas tengo mis teorías (he visto algunos, que se le va a hacer), creo que ponen a esas "personas y sus situaciones" en la pantalla para que te sientas mejor y creas que no estás tan jodido, es decir, en tus miserias del día a día ves en la tele a gente peor que tú (aparentemente más infelices con menos moral y con problemas de dinero) y eso te reconforta, sabes que tú eres mejor que alguien y eso ocasiona que sigas tragando con todo, lo mejor de todo son los comentarios de tus acompañantes, siempre con aires de superioridad moral y remarcando que no están como "esos" de mal (no directamente).

El creerse mejor que el vecino hace que sigas tragando con todo porque a tí no te va tan mal como él.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Pues, no sé qué dispositivo habrás probado, pero el que yo tengo en casa apenas hace ruido y, además, como cubre toda la vivienda se puede colocar en lugares lejanos a los de uso más habitual, claro que siempre y cuando se tengan abiertas las puertas de las distintas estancias. Y mi hijo que vive en el campo se compró uno parecido y le va de coña...

NO, no creo que nos pasemos con frisch, pero bueno es tu opinión y nada que decir... Has de tener en cuenta que es un conforero apreciado por aquí, pero eso no quita para que si no estás de acuerdo con él se lo digas CLARO y FUERTE, tal y como él hace también... Que le puede "molestar" a él y a otros que piensan igual, pues lo puedo entender, pero de ahí a tener que darles un plus de "comprensión", pues como que no, que no va conmigo ni con muchos de los que andamos por aquí... De todas formas, las "aguas" ahora están tranquilas y mejor dejarlas así e imagino que ya vendrán días de "tempestad"...

Y respecto al tema que desato la "tormenta", pues hubo un conforero, Arbeyna, que aplico el "sentido común": ¿No existen muchos parados en este país? Pues, entiendo que se podría echar mano de ellos y muchos agradecerían los Euros que les "caerían" ese día y sin necesidad de "obligar", puesto que parados tenemos para dar y tomar...

Respecto a a la TV, afortunadamente, apenas la veo y como mucho está como "ruido de fondo" y zapeando por si encuentro algo interesante y que, normalmente, es un documental sobre una temática que me pueda interesar.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Sep 2016)

Hola Fernando, pues ya buscaré otro tipo, supongo que habrá calidades y calidades, ahora toca googlear un poco sobre el tema y aprender sobre ello, veo que también tiene su gracia.

Bueno, si las aguas están tranquilas sobre el tema de Frisch, pues lo mejor será dejarlo.

Me gusta el sentido común de Arbeyna, es una muy buena solución, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cómo realizan esa selección, un compañero mío tuvo el "honor" en la pasadas elecciones y me comentó que en su mesa era el único novato, los demás habían participado como mínimo 2 veces, alguno que ya era la quinta ya estaba hasta los cojones incluso iba a enviar una queja porque ya lo consideraba un abuso.

Lo positivo era que ya tenían todo controlado y terminaron pronto sin ningún contratiempo.

Sobre la TV me refiero a que a veces estás en casa de alguien y es inevitable que estén viendo ciertos programas (no les vas a decir que lo quiten), también si sales a comer fuera con conocidos, mientras esperas los platos pues ves un poco el telediario y escuchas los comentarios de los que te acompañan, si estás esperando en un sitio algún evento, pues miras la tele con otras personas mientras comienza, en fin, ese tipo de cosas que de alguna manera "te obligan" a ver cosas que no verías ni harto de vino en tu casa.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (4 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> NO, no creo que nos pasemos con frisch, pero bueno es tu opinión y nada que decir... Has de tener en cuenta que es un conforero apreciado por aquí, pero eso no quita para que si no estás de acuerdo con él se lo digas CLARO y FUERTE, tal y como él hace también... Que le puede "molestar" a él y a otros que piensan igual, pues lo puedo entender, pero de ahí a tener que darles un plus de "comprensión", pues como que no, que no va conmigo ni con muchos de los que andamos por aquí... De todas formas, las "aguas" ahora están tranquilas y mejor dejarlas así e imagino que ya vendrán días de "tempestad"...
> 
> .../...



Sacas tú el tema no yo. Yo sólo respondo (como siempre en estos dilemas - hemeroteca como prueba -)

Confundes Fernando el nosotros con el Nos mayestático.
Que, por cierto, te caracteriza muy bien.
No es el "nosotros" es el tú.
Y tú te pasas cuarenta pueblos con todo el que, pues no sé, tú sabrás.
Pero eres tú, tú sólo, no es X ni Y, ni Z ni W, ni A, ni C, ni L, ni M.

A mi, me da absolutamente igual que te cagues, si hace falta y llegado el momento, en lo que tú quieras, incluso en lo que yo creo.

Me da absolutamente igual.

Por contra, no me da igual que este hilo, que si bien tú lo has "fundado" y sobre el cual tienes el poder absoluto, de darle o no darle a una tecla para que desaparezca en el éter (me recuerda a los que tú bien sabes me recuerda), retomo, no me da igual que maltrates no personas, sino formas de entender las cosas que a esas personas, quizás, les haya tomado muchos sudores y lágrimas alcanzarlas.

Los hilos de los foros son como los libros. Una vez que se pueden leer ya no son posesión del escritor sino del lector.

Siempre he tratado que la lectura de éste se hiciera en términos de tertulia.

Tú, a veces, no.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

Compañero frich no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo en que las intervenciones del Sr. Rufián son interesantes por cuanto dice la verdad sobre la realidad española, que los partidos españoles se niegan a reconocer salvo excepciones, y es que sin dar un nuevo status para Catalunya la gobernabilidad de España es imposible. Vamos a unas increibles TERCERAS ELECCIONES, el país no haya un lider para reconducir la situación de conflicto. La lógica dice que si ún 80% de la población de un lugar quieren un referendum para dilucidar su futuro político, el estado involucrado (El gobierno de España) facilitase ese referendum, como se han producido en el occidente democrático. Mucha gente votaria no y podrian imponerse en las urnas, pero también se niega una hacienda própia para Catalunya lo que genera un enorme consenso en estos lares. Ante todas las negativas a conceder un nuevo status al principado catalán, el proceso aquí sigue su curso al margen del tribunal constitucional y las posibles penas de carcel para los distintos políticos catalanes eso solo empeora las cosas y acelera el proceso de secesión, parece que se realizará un RUI (Referendum unilateral de independéncia en julio de 2017. 
Un referendum no acordado no beneficia a ninguna de las dos partes por la gran incertidumbre que generaría social y económicamente y el Referendum legal debe poder realizarse y al dia siguiente aceptar todos el resultado sea el que sea.
Me pregunto muchas veces, si ganase el sí, y naciese la nueva república catalana, acuñarían unas onzas de oro y plata conmemorativas? Que valor alcanzarían si fuese una tirada pequeña?
Puigdemont augura la intervención de la UE en el conflicto catalán


----------



## amador (4 Sep 2016)

Glisofato !!!

Con un taladro de batería le haces un agujero en diagonal hacia abajo al tronco y lo rellenas de glisofato y lo tapas con plastilina. 




Refinanciado dijo:


> @ Amador, los árboles ya están majos, entre 20 y 30 cm de diámetro, además vivo en bloques de viviendas, no es tan fácil hacer de las mías por la calle, ya que siempre habrá una ventana indiscreta que se de cuenta (yo mismo me pille un "show" en la piscina de enfrente a las tantas -ví como una parejita se daba el lote-, la verdad es que no sé cómo se lo pudieron montar en el centro de la piscina), así que lo descarto.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

Avistamientos en la ISS
¡No lo pueden ocultar! Aparecen dos enormes ovnis cerca de la Estación Espacial Internacional (Video)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Mira, "gongorilla" de estar por casa, la respuesta que le dí a Refinanciado era a una cuestión que planteó él mismo y por "alusiones" y, es más, creo que lo hice de manera que no diera lugar a que se considerase una "provocación". Bien, tu respuesta me indica que lo mejor es pasar de ti y no entrar a "matar", por tanto mejor "indultarte"... Y ya te gané el "Concurso" en su momento y las "segundas partes" siempre suelen ser peores, así que no veo motivos suficientes para seguir concediéndote un interés del que careces y hablo por mí.

Aclararte que en este foro, los hilos cuando alcanzan cierta "dimensión" se cierran o no, y son sustituidos por otros nuevos o no. Y, en muchas ocasiones, ha sido el Administrador quien los ha cerrado unilateralmente y sin consultar... Por otro lado, NADIE -menos tú- se ha quejado cuando he cerrado un hilo y que es una práctica común en mí: "espabilado" llevo abiertos y cerrados en este foro más de 80 hilos... Y siempre he tenido éxito en este foro, sólo falta ver las entradas que hay a mi perfil y que superan en mucho a los "Thanks" recibidos.

Bien, estos hilos son fruto de mi dedicación y su seguimiento se debe a que despiertan un interés general. Por supuesto, que han habido -y siguen habiendo- colaboraciones de conforeros muy relevantes y que han contribuido enormemente a su éxito, pero estoy seguro de que muchos de los "viejos" de por aquí los echan a faltar mucho más de lo que tú puedas aportar... Y es que hay días que aburres hasta a las ovejas...

Y ¿sabes lo que son los derechos de un autor? Pues, los comentarios de un hilo pueden ser borrados por él mismo si así lo desea (cosa que yo NO hago) y también puede cerrar un hilo si así lo estima oportuno. Eso es así, tanto si te gusta como si no... y lo que importará tu opinión al respecto.

Respecto a las descalificaciones personales, paso olímpicamente de ellas: para mí son NADA, es decir la única importancia que tienen es la "fetidez" que desprenden, por tanto mejor evitarlas. Son como una MIERDA que encuentras en tu camino y que, obviamente, evitas pisar, aunque algunos parece que no...

Y, ¡Oye! si tan "analisto" te crees, pues abre un hilo que tenga las características que tú creas conveniente, pero no sé porqué a veces pienso que te gustaría que este hilo NO existiera...

Bueno, mejor lo dejo... Y dejo esto que seguro interesará más a los lectores de este hilo...

- Deutsche Bank Tries To Explain Why It Did Not Deliver Physical Gold, Fails | Zero Hedge

Y olvídate de "tertuliar" conmigo. Yo elijo con quién hacerlo y NUNCA ha sido un foro el mejor lugar donde hacerlo. Eso lo hago en persona y que es como debe hacerse...

Saludos.

Edito: Dejo también esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - La puesta en práctica de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna (III)

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Sep 2016)

Queridos!

Personalmente, agradezco la transparencia con la que nos comunicamos (os habeis comunicado), incluso cuando exponemos lo que pensamos sobre las formas o los contenidos de otros "contertulios"... Es por ese motivo que he dato al "thanks" a vuestros ultimos comentarios: no es sobre la libertad de expresion, es sobre el coraje a expresar una opinion. Gracias.

Dicho esto, mi humilde opinion es que cada uno aplica los mapas mentales que tiene para interpretar las comunicaciones y la informacion que recibe... si no sabemos / podemos aplicar los filtros adecuados que nos lleven a tomar las cosas de forma muy personal, solo el cara a cara puede eliminar esa sensacion y solucionarlo... por eso, mientras no lleguemos a las afrontas personales, pienso que la opinion de cada uno de nosotros no deja de ser eso, una opinion... que no una verdad... que no una realidad... como siempre digo, hay tantas verdades y realidades como personas... 

Pienso que en el fondo no hay maldad ni intencion de herir en los comentarios... asi que gracias por el coraje de expresaros... esa es "mi" realidad, que no tiene por que ser la verdad...

Igual los ovnis tambien controlan las comunicaciones de este foro como en la estacion internacional... (parece que si no menciono el tema de ovnis no estoy a la moda)

Abrazos. Volvamos a las aguas del Lago Po en lugar de las del Amazonas...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

El oro, el platino y el paladio son de origen extraterrestreFernando y frich amaos los unos a los otros que lo dijo Jesucristo y el venía de una civilización 'superior'. Olvidad las ofensas y abrazaos como hermanos foreros.
En este momento la plata a 19'44 bien bien


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

Humano de plata hamijo, sobre lo que comentaste de que Cataluña pudiese acuñar monedas de oro o plata en caso de independencia, permiteme unas risas jejejej.

No creo que anden tan bollantes :rolleye:.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El oro, el platino y el paladio son de origen extraterrestreFernando y frich amaos los unos a los otros que lo dijo Jesucristo y el venía de una civilización 'superior'. Olvidad las ofensas y abrazaos como hermanos foreros.
> En este momento la plata a 19'44 bien bien



Hasta nosotros lo somos... nada Nuevo bajo el sol... o soles...


----------



## Pedernal (4 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Compañero frich no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo en que las intervenciones del Sr. Rufián son interesantes por cuanto dice la verdad sobre la realidad española, que los partidos españoles se niegan a reconocer salvo excepciones, y es que sin dar un nuevo status para Catalunya la gobernabilidad de España es imposible. Vamos a unas increibles TERCERAS ELECCIONES, el país no haya un lider para reconducir la situación de conflicto. La lógica dice que si ún 80% de la población de un lugar quieren un referendum para dilucidar su futuro político, el estado involucrado (El gobierno de España) facilitase ese referendum, como se han producido en el occidente democrático. Mucha gente votaria no y podrian imponerse en las urnas, pero también se niega una hacienda própia para Catalunya lo que genera un enorme consenso en estos lares. Ante todas las negativas a conceder un nuevo status al principado catalán, el proceso aquí sigue su curso al margen del tribunal constitucional y las posibles penas de carcel para los distintos políticos catalanes eso solo empeora las cosas y acelera el proceso de secesión, parece que se realizará un RUI (Referendum unilateral de independéncia en julio de 2017.
> Un referendum no acordado no beneficia a ninguna de las dos partes por la gran incertidumbre que generaría social y económicamente y el Referendum legal debe poder realizarse y al dia siguiente aceptar todos el resultado sea el que sea.
> Me pregunto muchas veces, si ganase el sí, y naciese la nueva república catalana, acuñarían unas onzas de oro y plata conmemorativas? Que valor alcanzarían si fuese una tirada pequeña?
> Puigdemont augura la intervención de la UE en el conflicto catalán




Hola, por curiosidad... En caso de independencia de Cataluña, quienes tendrían a tu juicio derecho a ser catalanes de pleno derecho? 
Yo soy contrario a la independencia, y soy muy de izquierdas , o muy "progre", no lo oculto. Incluso soy contrario a un referéndum si no se sabe todo lo que ocurrirá en caso del SI. No sea que muchos voten SI, y luego les digan que ellos no tienen derecho a ser catalanes... Limpieza étnica y esas cosas... Para mi los territorios no tienen derechos ni pagan impuestos. Los únicos con derechos son las personas. 
Por eso siempre me queda la duda de quién es catalán y quien no....

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (4 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Os dejo un artículo, bueno más que un artículo, son dos gráficos (están en inglés) sobre las cifras de empleo en el País sin Nombre. Por mucho que la administración Obama afirme que el paro ha bajado a 4,9%, los gráficos demuestran que faltan 15,2 millones de empleos.

L

Edito: el artículo está en la L aquí arriba

_Re-edito_ para añadir datos de agosto 2016 sobre las ventas de automóviles en el PsN

Ford -9%
General Motors -5,2%
BMW -7,2%
Toyota -5%

Signe de ralentissement US, après le plafonnement sur l


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Compañero frich no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo en que las intervenciones del Sr. Rufián son interesantes por cuanto dice la verdad .... La lógica dice que si ún 80% de la población de un lugar quieren un referendum para dilucidar su futuro político, el estado involucrado (El gobierno de España) facilitase ese referendum, como se han producido en el occidente democrático.



Pensé que esto del 80% era algo arbitrario, intuyo, diría más, estoy seguro que tal vez no lo sea, Ada Colau dice que hay que llegar al 80% de población que esté por el derecho a decidir para celebrar el referéndum:

Colau: "Para salir del desbloqueo, Catalunya tiene que volver al 80%"

Estoy seguro que debe haber una razón científica para ello, no la he encontrado, pero tengo la certeza que debe existir... sería algo así como el número de Dunbar, 150, que es según el antropólogo Robin Dunbar, la cantidad de individuos que pueden desarrollarse plenamente en un sistema determinado; está relacionado con el tamaño de la neocorteza cerebral y su capacidad de proceso.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# gurrumino: La situación económica en Cataluña es tan "boyante" como en el resto del Estado español... es decir, ¡Caótica!

# novembre: Aprovecho para saludarte y es que tú eres de los más "viejos" del lugar... vamos, desde el primero de estos hilos.

Y dejo algo que ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones en estos hilos, pero todavía no acabo de concebir la CARA DURA que tienen estos HdP que NO se "cortan un pelo" en decir y ejecutar lo que dicen. Otro al que le aplicaría la "solución" Mario Benedetti...

- NestlÃ© CEO: Water Is Not A Human Right, Should Be Privatized – Anonymous

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Os dejo un artículo, bueno más que un artículo, son dos gráficos (están en inglés) sobre las cifras de empleo en el País sin Nombre. Por mucho que la administración Obama afirme que el paro ha bajado a 4,9%, los gráficos demuestran que faltan 15,2 millones de empleos.
> 
> ...



Depresion!

---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 13:09 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Pensé que esto del 80% era algo arbitrario, intuyo, diría más, estoy seguro que tal vez no lo sea, Ada Colau dice que hay que llegar al 80% de población que esté por el derecho a decidir para celebrar el referéndum:
> 
> Colau: "Para salir del desbloqueo, Catalunya tiene que volver al 80%"
> 
> Estoy seguro que debe haber una razón científica para ello, no la he encontrado, pero tengo la certeza que debe existir... sería algo así como el número de Dunbar, 150, que es según el antropólogo Robin Dunbar, la cantidad de individuos que pueden desarrollarse plenamente en un sistema determinado; está relacionado con el tamaño de la neocorteza cerebral y su capacidad de proceso.



Es el condicionamiento (nudge en ingles, recien acabo de terminar el libro, jejeje)... de hecho es una estrategia electoral... publicar encuestas o deseos influye en el comportamiento electoral... 

Nota: yo estoy en las colas de la distribucion... no influyen ni a una de mis pestanyas....


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

Pedernal amigo no estamos en los balcanes y no hay una cuestión étnica que empuje a la secesión sinó una voluntad política de muchos ciudadanos sean de apellidos catalanes,españoles o Noruegos da igual. La realidad es que en todos los partidos independentistas hay mucha gente de origen castellano ya que el nacionalismo catalán siempre se a mostrado integrador con todo aquél que acepta su lengua y respeta sus costumbres, así que veo imposible un conflicto étnico ya que este es inexistente. Aquí nadie habla mal de los españoles y si acaso se quejan del estado español centralista. En fin serafin ya veremos que pasa, creo que a la larga Catalunya podrá autogobernarse como cualquier otro estado normal que es lo que demandan los partidos secesionistas. Según el Gran Sabedor será en el 2021. Lo que me molesta es que no se haya propuesto desde Madrid una reforma en clave federal y con mayor autogobierno y hacienda catalana, ya que esa opción es la mayoritaria aquí. Si llegase la separación sería fruto de unos políticos ineptos y fracasados que no han sabido convencer ni ofrecer nada que entusiasme a seguir unidos.


----------



## Pedernal (4 Sep 2016)

Hola, ya pero sigo sin saber, que no me refiero a que me tengas que responder tu, que ciudadanos serán catalanes y cuales no. Y como se determinará quién tiene derecho a serlo? 

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (4 Sep 2016)

Os pongo el enlace a una noticia que a mí me resulta reveladora.
Está en francés. Es corta, merece la pena que le deis al traductor.

Se trata de un encuentro secreto (o discreto ya que al final se filtra) entre Sarkozy (que como sabéis vuelve a querer postular al Trono en la République) y el Rey Salmane de Arabia Saudita, el 3 de agosto pasado.

La cosa tiene gracia porque la reunión tiene lugar en la residencia que Salmane tiene en Tánger, vamos en territorio de Mohammed VI.

El Rey Salmane tiene el desparpajo, desde hace tiempo, de recibir a políticos notorios, y no precisamente para compartir un té a la menta, en Marruecos. Así, como quien no dice nada pero lo dice todo, saltándose a la torera al Mohammed VI para que quede claro quien manda. Para más INRI Sarkozy no ha pasado por Rabat, aunque sólo fuese por cortesía o por vergüenza.

Según se ha filtrado, los temas tratados han sido Argelia y Libia (recordad que Libia es para Sarkozy, no sé cómo decirlo, una historia de amor, odio, traición y asesinato, una peli de Hitchcock - Gadafi financió su campaña electoral en 2012), pero el tema principal es la sempiterna cuestión de que Arabia Saudita, al ser fuente del wahabismo takfirista (atentados), Sarkozy acude raudo y veloz en viaje sorpresa para ser recibido por Salmane. Porque está claro quién recibe a quién ¿no?

Le roi d


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, ya pero sigo sin saber, que no me refiero a que me tengas que responder tu, que ciudadanos serán catalanes y cuales no. Y como se determinará quién tiene derecho a serlo?
> 
> Un saludo



Por suponer algo, diría que todo aquel que hable el catalán, aunque sea de Zimbawe.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2016)

NO, gurrumino, te equivocas y mucho. Aquí, en Cataluña, habla Catalán casi todo el mundo, vamos que existe un bilingüísmo ampliamente aceptado por la población que reside aquí. Y te diré más: el Catalán "puro" es tan minoritario como lo es el Madrileño "puro" en sus respectivas Comunidades. Y sé de lo que hablo porque viví muchos años en Madrid y que creo que es tu lugar de residencia.

Por tanto, si hay tanto MIEDO a realizar un Referéndum aquí es por "algo"... Y es que una gran masa de la gente que NO es de origen Catalán votaría por la Independencia y eso es así tanto si gusta como si no... Este problema NO existiría si se hubiesen atendido unas reclamaciones que entiendo son justificadas desde la ciudadanía de aquí y es algo relacionado con el "bolsillo", ni más ni menos... Ahora, posiblemente, ya sea tarde, pero bueno igual se puede "reconducir" el tema.

Mira, gurrumino, es conocido que soy Catalán, NO Independentista, pero SÍ sé que quiero pagar menos por lo MISMO que el resto de los españoles: En "Plata", aquí pagamos muchísimo más por casi todo y eso NO es de recibo, vamos seguro que a ti NO te gustaría, ¿O me equivoco? Eso no quita -insisto- para que sea contrario a la Independencia -NO al Referéndum- y es que tampoco veo que se vaya a producir. 

Y lo que he comentado sobre el "bolsillo" salió reflejado en un artículo que leí hace años en "The Wall Street Journal" y allí se explicaba bien, y con NÚMEROS, el porqué de las quejas que se hacen desde Cataluña en el tema fiscal.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

Fernando, lo decía por que por lo que se lee y se oye, el que no habla catalán en Cataluña está digamos ..un poco no bien visto y que el hablarlo es requisito indispensable para ser considerado catalán, sin entrar en mas consideraciones.


----------



## frisch (4 Sep 2016)

Es un tema que, la verdad, cada vez me interesa menos excepto como revulsivo del pantanal en el que estamos sumidos. Algo así como: "¡pues nada que se independice quien quiera independizarse y a ver si así, se centrifugan las neuronas de unos y otros y sacamos algo en claro!"

Pero me temo que no va a ser así, luego doy mi opinión que vale tanto como la de cualquiera y tan poco como la de cualquiera.

Tienes razón, Fernando, cuando dices que si hay miedo a que en Cataluña se convoque un referéndum, es por "algo".

También tienes razón que lo que ha llevado a esta situación tan surrealista es porque erre que erre los mesetarios (que no los de la Meseta) han considerado, siempre, a sus provincias, pues eso, como provincias repletas de provincianos.

Eso es así.

No me vale el argumento de que Francisco Franco Bahamonde, por ejemplo, incentivara a la industria del carbón, del hierro y del acero en el País Vasco. No es cierto. Incentivo a los que eran de su club, ni más ni menos y, por cierto, cuando periclitó la industria del acero en el País Vasco, esa gente (no es despectivo) no se le cayeron ninguno de sus anillos, siguieron teniendo anillos.

Este país es un chiste. Es una pena porque este país tiene (tuvo) un potencial humano que podría haberle permitido ser otra cosa. Ocurre que entre unos y otros pues se lo han llevado al páramo.

En mi opinión, los mesetarios (que no los de la Meseta) tienen mucha responsabilidad.

Bueno, como dices en tu comentario, Fernando, ahora ya es tarde y es verdad que aquí en Cataluña, la gran mayoría de los independentistas lo son por el bolsillo y, quizás, no les falta razón.

Por aclarar: ¿Quiénes son los mesetarios?
Los mesetarios son aquellos que les importa un comino España pero tienen la boca llena de España, el bolsillo bien repleto en el IBEX35 y las pocas neuronas culturales que tienen (perdón, es un juicio de valor) en el Club Siglo XXI.


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2016)

el tema del catalán , una cosa es hablarlo , y otra entenderlo. Entenderlo , lo entiende todo el mundo en Catalunya , hablarlo , no todos .Pero cada día es mas normal que castellanohablantes se pasen a independentistas.
Que paguemos mas impuestos los catalanes , también influye los mier. políticos que tenemos , que no se nos olvide , y no me sirve el y tu mas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

Pues para empezar todos los nacidos en Catalunya y después lo que se determina en cualquier estado para obtener la nacionalidad vease España con los sudamericanos 2 años de residencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2016)

# gurrumino: Para que veas... Como se engaña al país... Mira, soy Catalán y, obviamente, conozco mi lengua materna, pero normalmente me expreso en Castellano o Español como prefieras. Y yo la prensa catalana NO la leo y tengo a mano la del resto del país sin ningún problema.

Mira, es conocido en este hilo que tengo un gran Cariño por tu ciudad (Madrid), por cuanto me casé allí (con una madrileña) y también estuve por otras razones en El Goloso... Aparte de que viví unos años muy buenos allí y, en aquellos tiempos, NADIE en Madrid miraba a un Catalán como si fuera un "marciano"... Evidentemente, habían "diferencias", pero más por el Fútbol, "historietas" de la Guerra Civil, etc.

También hablo de un Madrid muy distinto al actual. En aquellos tiempos (mediados de los 70 a principios de los 80), Madrid era un auténtico "lujo" como ciudad y sus gentes una maravilla. Ahora el "modernismo" la ha destrozado y es otra cosa...

¿Qué te quiero decir con esto? Que hay INTERÉS por parte de determinados políticos -de AQUÍ y de FUERA (voy a prescindir del socorrido "Madrit")...- por enfrentar pueblos y por eso mismo se distribuyen mentiras como la que me acabas de citar. Es más, te pongo un ejemplo: en un transporte público tienes las indicaciones en las dos lenguas oficiales: el Catalán y el Castellano/Español.

Y eso es lo que me molesta y a muchos de otras Comunidades que residen aquí: que la MENTIRA está adquiriendo la "forma" de una REALIDAD, que es -me reitero en ello- FALSA...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

timi dijo:


> el tema del catalán , una cosa es hablarlo , y otra entenderlo. Entenderlo , lo entiende todo el mundo en Catalunya , hablarlo , no todos .Pero cada día es mas normal que castellanohablantes se pasen a independentistas.
> *Que paguemos mas impuestos los catalanes , también influye los mier. políticos que tenemos , que no se nos olvide , y no me sirve el y tu mas.*



*
*

Influye, y mucho seguramente, de eso no se libra aquí en la piel de toro ni el mas pintao, estes en la cima mas alta de la sierra del Cadí, o en el de la sierra de Bonales.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Sep 2016)

La realidad fernando es subjetiva ya que cada individuo la observa e interpreta de forma distinta por las ideas y conocimientos previos y prejuicios adquiridos en su entorno próximo.
La extrema derecha xenófoba, por delante de la CDU de Merkel, según sondeos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2016)

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Vamos a ver, me refiero a una REALIDAD incuestionable: yo NO veo que aquí, en Cataluña, se persiga al castellano parlante. Y la prueba la tengo en mí mismo: ya he dicho que suelo expresarme en Castellano/Español y a día de hoy todavía tengo que ver una actitud hostil hacia ello. Es más, mi llavero es la "leche" porque lleva la bandera española con la leyenda "Todo por la Patria" (está claro quién me lo debió regalar, ¿No?), pues bien -insisto en ello, NADIE me ha dicho la más mínima "gilipollez" al respecto y eso que tengo amigos independentistas, como los tengo vascos, madrileños o árabes...

Y sobre la "otra" REALIDAD, pues SÍ, HUMANO DE PLATA, cada uno somos un mundo y vemos una misma cosa de forma diferente y yo que soy "visceral", pues MUCHO más... Bueno, todos tenemos DEFECTOS, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Sep 2016)

Por ahondar en la reflexión de Fernando sobre el tratamiento de los castellanoparlantes en Cataluña.

Yo soy vasco.


He vivido en Cataluña en tres ocasiones 1990, 2008 y 2013 (desde esta última fecha sigo viviendo en Cataluña).

No hablo catalán (lo entiendo casi perfectamente porque hablo español, francés e italiano, además de inglés y vasco). Me da vergüenza decir que no hablo catalán por el tiempo que he pasado en este país (o en esta zona de España). Me lo justifico a mi mismo, diciéndome que mi actividad laboral no implica encontrarse con gente luego no necesito aprenderlo).

Jamás, jamás me he encontrado con alguien (y me encuentro con los independentistas más ácerrimos -no los del bolsillo-) que me haya echado en cara que no hablase en catalán.

De hecho, tropecientas veces les he dicho: habladme en catalán, así aprendo.

Pues no, tienen en la cabeza que yo no hablo catalán y no me hablan en catalán. Hablamos en castellano o español.

A mi me parece que es una pena porque ya es hora de que lo vaya aprendiendo.
(lo aprenderé)

Quiero decir que si hay un pueblo en la piel del toro que no te hace sentir "extranjero" ése es el catalán.


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2016)

es un acto reflejo frish , yo hablo el catalán el 90 % del tiempo y si alguien se dirige a mi en castellano , responso siempre en castellano ,, y es verdad que si alguien me ha dicho algo ha sido lo que comentas , que hable en catalán que así practican.
las lenguas las tendríamos que utilizar como riqueza cultural y no como arma arrojadiza entre nosotros , pero claro , nos comen el coco,,,,

George Soros financió a la agencia de la paradiplomacia catalana

es una cantidad ridícula , pero es la necesidad de meter la nariz en todo y naturalmente de crear opinión al respecto según sus necesidades. Seguro que también meten pasta en opiniones contrarias ,,, la cuestión es que nadie se quede sin " enemigo " ,,, no sea que nos demos cuenta que son ellos el enemigo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Sep 2016)

Lo de las lenguas, dialectos y todo eso está muy bien como cultura y medio de comunicación, seña de identidad y todo eso...lo que sucede es que en unas generaciones, o igual menos, todo se unificará tecnológicamente.

Es de libro entender que sea el inglés o la lengua que sea, todo terminará desembocando en la misma mar, ya hoy pequeños aparatos traducen en tiempo real una conversación (de momento mal y a rastras), pero estamos en los albores de esta nueva era. En décadas, pondremos un micro en el oído, y hablemos lo que hablemos se convertirá en la misma cosa, por consiguiente, esa misma cosa será la que unifique el idioma (de llamarse así en un futuro), y todo ser vivo "racional" empleará ese modo de comunicación.

Ya no entro en modos experimentales que también se darán, dónde ni tan siquiera precisaremos decir ni una sola palabra para comunicarnos (al estilo de lo que usa E. Hawking hoy en día pero 100 veces más avanzado) 

¿Qué pasará llegado ese día con los radicales dialécticos?...¿tirarán la tecnología la basura y se quedarán aislados en un reducto inexpugnable apoyados en su poción mágica que les hará indestructibles?

Y esto que cuento es la lógica que seguirán los acontecimientos, nada de extraterrestres "que haberlos haylos"

¿Dónde quedó el arameo, o el egipcio antiguo, el hitita, etrusco, celtibérico? ...me diréis...evolucionaron hasta hoy en día...*¡exacto!*...y esa evolución continúa, no se ha detenido, más que a unos u otros les pese, es la ley del universo.

Un saludo, un placer leeros, y mañana más.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Sep 2016)

Frish muy sabias palabras: 

es una cantidad ridícula , pero es la necesidad de meter la nariz en todo y naturalmente de crear opinión al respecto según sus necesidades. Seguro que también meten pasta en opiniones contrarias ,,, la cuestión es que nadie se quede sin " enemigo " ,,, no sea que nos demos cuenta que son ellos el enemigo.

Paketazo si bien estoy de acuerdo en que el NWO con todas sus fuerzas esta tratatando de destruir a los estados nación y destruir las étnias para convertirlas en una sola mediante el mestizaje para formar una masa manipulada y uniforme, mientras su raza permanece inalterable para dominar el mundo.Ahí si sería la destrucción de los idiomas propios y que es la mayor riqueza inmaterial. 
Yo a mi hijo le hablo en catalan y en castellano indistintamente, mi madre es de los monegros y mi padre más al norte aún. Llegaron de pequeños y nunca han hablado el catalán.


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Sep 2016)

Buenas noches,

La vuelta al cole ha comenzado, he recibido un mensaje del cole donde van mis hijos, nos han dado unas fechas y horas concretas para comprar los libros de este año.

Resulta que los libros que necesitan mis hijos SOLO los venderán en la escuela, piden pago en EFECTIVO, primero pagas en secretaría y luego los recoges en el comedor.

Al menos lo del uniforme obligado a comprarlo en una tienda del mismo pueblo a precio de oro (p.e. calcetines a 20€) ya lo han quitado y puedes comprarlo donde creas conveniente, eso sí, te recomiendan al ECI para tal menester porque "tiene todo como se necesita".

Creo que estos señores han desoído la "recomendación" de quitar el efectivo y pagar todo por medios electrónicos, que raro que para unas cosas sigan al pie de la letra al estado y para otras simplemente pasen, ¿es posible que un colegio defraude? ¿hay chanchullos de los gordos en esos lugares donde educan a nuestros hijos? bueno lo dejo ahí.

Sobre el catalán mejor ni hablar, tengo experiencias de todo tipo y algunas muy surrealistas (cada uno habla de como le va), afortunadamente las buenas experiencias ganan por goleada y muchas de las mejores personas que he conocido en mi vida son catalanas (y muy orgullosas de serlo sin necesidad de ser cansinos). 

@ amador, no lo sé amigo, ¿al comprar lo que pides me pedirán el DNI? lo digo porque una vez compré un líquido para fumigar mis plantitas y me lo pidieron (anotan en un libro quién y que compra, supongo que lo revisan algunos inspectores o algo así), vamos, que les dejaría mis huellas en toda la escena del crimen.

Decir que los árboles que se han ido secando, rápidamente los han ido sustituyendo (¿habrá chanchullo?) por otros iguales, así que creo que lo único que conseguiré será engordar la cartera de los que tienen el monopolio de vender los árboles.

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Sep 2016)

Refinanciado es muy facil y sin violar ninguna ley ni matar a los arboles. Te metes en change.org y solicitas que substituyan los arboles pegajosos y mierdosos por otros dignos y si no se añade a la iniciativa enviar todos los vecinos los tikets del lavadero de coches para que se haga cargo el ayuntamiento, si les tocais bastante los cojones y pegais el domingo unos carteles igual proceden a poner una arboleda perenne.


----------



## oinoko (5 Sep 2016)

Nos vendieron que la prisa en que la investidura fuera la semana pasada era para poder firmar a tiempo los presupuestos del 2017, porque si no se firmaban ya, Bruselas nos iba a tirar de las orejas, meter astillas debajo de las uñas y otros pasatiempos típicos de Lord Bolton.

Ahora se ha conocido el verdadero objetivo de las prisas con la investidura. Imaginaros como le iban a poner la cara a Rajoy si la investidura fuera mañana, 3 días despues del nombramiento de Soria. Incluso Ciudadanos tendría que pensarselo mucho antes de hipotecar el poco futuro que le queda ya, apoyando a Rajoy habiendo una cacicada como la del nombramiento de Soria tan reciente.

El Viernes 2 de Septiembre, era el último día para el nombramiento del Soria como Director del Banco Mundial y la 2º vuelta de la sesión de investidura tenía que estar hecha antes del anuncio del nombramiento de Soria, si Rajoy quería tener una oportunidad de salir investido.
Efectivamente, dos minutos despues de conocerse que Rajoy perdia la votación, se anunciaba que el exministro José Manuel Soria había sido nombrado Director ejecutivo del Banco Mundial.

Al final todo cuadra.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Sep 2016)

En relacion con los futuros del crudo y sus derivados, me gustaria que conocierais (si no conoceis) el plan Marpol 2020 para hacer que el fuel de los barcos contenga menos del 0.5% en azufre...

http://ibia.net/signals-hinting-at-2020-entry-into-force-of-0-50-global-sulphur-cap/


Es muy bonito porque tendra menos impacto en el medio ambiente, etc, etc... pero... si realmente se mantienen en sus 13 y no prorrogan, van a producirse desbalances regionales, basicamente en centro-europa y asia (refinerias que son rentables procesando HS cargoes y que van a dejar de serlo y cerraran; refinerias que trataran de buscar mercado de HS FO en paises que todavia lo usan, si es que quedan, como Pakistan o Sudan...)... etc... Crudos con alto contenido en azufre suelen tener otras particularidades y no entran en los margenes de todas las refinerias, por lo que otro efecto sera la derivacion de ese crudo hacia... donde?????? 

No opino al respecto, puesto que mi opinion es parcial


----------



## Pedernal (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, en el Mar Báltico hace años que esta prohibido el uso de fuel en los barcos, sólo gasoil y 0% azufre. De todas formas los países ribereños del báltico han sido capaces de llegar a un acuerdo. En el Mediterráneo sería una buena medida pero....

Respecto a Rajoy y al nombramiento de Soria... Rajoy podría ir por la calle con una pistola matando gente y aún así muchos le seguirían votando...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Agosto cierra en negro mientras Rajoy se investía

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Sep 2016)

Estados Unidos: El plan estratégico de EEUU para mantener su dominio militar mundial. Noticias de Tecnología
Increible OVNI gigante en Malasia
OVNI: Enorme Ufo asusta al pasar por remota aldea de Malasia (VIDEO) | Virales | ElPopular.pe


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

Es un artículo muy divulgativo (ligerito) pero para los que, como yo, no sabemos casi nada de este tema, interesante. Además, leyendo entre líneas uno va entendiendo por dónde vamos o nos llevan.

La era de los algoritmos: ¿por qué dominan el mundo? - Bolsamanía.com

_Edito_ Por cierto si alguno de vosotros sabe de algún artículo o estudio sencillo para torpes que explique un poco (si us plau) el tema de los algoritmos, se lo agradecería.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Es un artículo muy divulgativo (ligerito) pero para los que, como yo, no sabemos casi nada de este tema, interesante. Además, leyendo entre líneas uno va entendiendo por dónde vamos o nos llevan.
> 
> La era de los algoritmos: ¿por qué dominan el mundo? - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> _Edito_ Por cierto si alguno de vosotros sabe de algún artículo o estudio sencillo para torpes que explique un poco (si us plau) el tema de los algoritmos, se lo agradecería.



Va por delante que tengo la ingeniería técnica en informática, Universidad pública, así que algo debería conocer, pero como ya comenté tengo una limitación mental y lo mío será el arte contemporáneo... fue cosa de años que acabé sacando esta y otra titulación universitaria, pero desconociendo por completo los contenidos de las mismas; si bien trabajo en informática, en la explotación del sistema de una multinacional, de esas con oscuro pasado y muy feo presente, no tengo relación con “los algortimos”, pero aun así doy mi opinión respecto del artículo y la pregunta.

Los algoritmos informáticos yo diría que son un conjunto de instrucciones que tratan de resolver un problema, se utiliza para ello un lenguaje de programación y por tanto podemos hablar de un código informático, “software”. Un ejemplo, tradicionalmente en una aseguradora los modelos matemáticos los calculaba un actuario - cobraban un pasta indecente, eso ha cambiado - y después se implementaban mediante “algoritmos”, en los diferentes aplicaciones que daban lugar a los seguros que se ofrecen. 

El artículo enlazado me da la impresión que junta peras y manzanas, pues parte de una definición de algoritmo que hace referencia a la nueva tecnología software que modeliza aspectos que hasta hace poco tiempo era imposible, como indica ello tiene una afectación enorme en el sector financiero: la forma de cómo operan, como ofrecen los servicios, etc Por otro lado creo que el rendimiento/coste del hardware y la explosión del “Big Data” ayudan en esa dirección.

Alguien enlazó el documental de tv2 del HTF (trading de Alta Frecuencia), es un aspecto más de cómo los algoritmos a día de hoy mueven el mercado.

Creo que dela artículo un tema interesante es el Blockchain, te paso este enlace:
¿Qué es Blockchain y por qué es clave para el control ciudadano de los flujos financieros?

El Blog de Xnet » Empieza la era del BlockChain

Cosecha propia .. Es interesante el Blockchain no por el Bitcoin, ni siquiera por lo que se indica en el artículo, creo que será una tecnología “killed” que cambiara el mundo de las transacciones entre particulares, es y será el soporte para todo aquel que desea realizar una transacción sin intermediar dinero, es decir para el trueque, es algo que creo crecerá enormemente y será su base tecnológica, lo iremos viendo en breve.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

Muchas gracias Charitazo21


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Te anexo un artículo que explica bien lo que preguntas y, sobre este tema, paketazo también tendría mucho que decir... además, le va el "rollo" éste, aunque sea a nivel "teórico". Actualmente, sólo me interesan como un "añadido" a mis "pautas" -y que, de momento, no han "conseguido" desvirtuarlas...- y también para comprobar como los dichosos "Algoritmos" entran en funcionamiento cuando NADIE lo espera, menos las "manos que mecen la cuna", que aquí hay más de uno...

- El Algoritmo Invisible | Reporte Indigo

Y ¡Ojo! NO se circunscriben sólo a la Bolsa y al mundo financiero... Es algo MUCHO más complejo.

Saludos.

Edito: # Refinanciado: OLVÍDATE de los dichosos "árboles"... Verás, te iba a comentar algunos hechos que conozco al respecto y de gente allegada, de manera que sé los problemas que lleva asociados su eliminación. Bien, prefiero dejarte un artículo sobre este tema...

Denuncian ante el juez a un vecino por secar siete ficus con lejía. La Verdad

Y observo con agrado que se está realizando un seguimiento de quienes compran líquidos para fumigar, entre "otros"... NO, hay cosas que todavía funcionan en el Sistema o más bien hay algunos elementos que hacen bien su "trabajo" y no digo más...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, que previsión le daríais a la libra respecto del euro a corto plazo? Unos meses... Creéis que bajará la libra? Esque estoy dándole vueltas a un capricho que es en libras inglesas...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: No hace mucho que tocamos el tema de entrar en la Libra y eso lo abordamos con el MISMO cariz, tanto paketazo como yo. Al principio, lo consideraba una "apuesta" personal, pero al ver que paketazo tenía las mismas "percepciones" que yo, pues la tengo en el "radar"... De todas formas, Pedernal, hay que ser cauto y NO creo que ahora mismo sea el mejor momento de entrar... Yo sigo su cruce con el EUR, pero sobre todo con el USD, ya que éste debe ser la "referencia" si sale adelante el Brexit.

Yo a corto plazo no haré nada y me limitaré a seguirla. Lo del Brexit NO acaba de estar claro y el Reino Unido podría convocar otro Referéndum que cuestione la decisión tomada y decidir todo lo contrario... Eso daría "alas" a la Libra y hay que vigilar para "afinar" la entrada. Y si el Brexit sigue adelante y esperamos que la Recesión tome más "cuerpo", pues lo lógico es que la Libra caiga y mucho...

Un punto de referencia en relación al Euro está en los 0,9557... Y yo antes NO creo que haga ningún movimiento. Afortunadamente, tengo familia en el Reino Unido y NO tendré problemas en tener Libras en cuanto lo desee.

En fin, igual paketazo tiene tiempo y te da su opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Sep 2016)

Si no te urge esperate a que los britains activen el articulo 155 para salir de la UE y ya veras como te ahorras como mínimo 1/4 parte de dinero. El pound se va a ir a la puta mierda, que ganas tengo de ver a los anglos irse a la mierda!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

# HUMANO DE PLATA: La activación del Artículo 155 puede llevar casi 2 años... Por tanto, el tiempo, aunque parezca lo contrario, corre a favor del UK y en contra de la UE. Parece algo complejo de entender, pero si se "reflexiona" bien NO lo es...

En esos 2 años es muy probable que el USD haya cambiado su trayectoria alcista y que ahora está totalmente ESTANCADA... La cuestión es: ¿Qué pasará entonces con la distintas Divisas y me refiero a las principales -las demás NO cuentan-? Y hay que fijarse en las que componen la cesta del FMI... y la Libra está ahí.

¿Los "anglos" a la MIERDA? Me parece que si ellos se van... los demás vamos detrás o... delante.

HUMANO DE PLATA: El Reino Unido (con todo lo que conlleva...) es la "espada" avanzada del Imperio... Evidentemente, éste NO va a dejar caer a su principal aliado y deberías fijarte en lo que nos dice la Historia y, sobre todo, las dos Guerras Mundiales con sus correspondientes "paralelismos". NO, no es tan fácil...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # frisch: Te anexo un artículo que explica bien lo que preguntas y, sobre este tema, paketazo también tendría mucho que decir... además, le va el "rollo" éste, aunque sea a nivel "teórico". Actualmente, sólo me interesan como un "añadido" a mis "pautas" -y que, de momento, no han "conseguido" desvirtuarlas...- y también para comprobar como los dichosos "Algoritmos" entran en funcionamiento cuando NADIE lo espera, menos las "manos que mecen la cuna", que aquí hay más de uno...
> 
> - El Algoritmo Invisible | Reporte Indigo



Fernando es un artículo realmente interesante.

Leyéndolo (es una pena que el enlace a Indigonomics 38 que indican no pite, he tratado de buscarlo pero no he dado con ello) se me ocurre (si lo he entendido bien) que los algoritmos no "descubren" el futuro sino que lo crean. Es decir que el sujeto (nosotros) somos llevados de la mano a "aceptar" el futuro creado por ellos, mediante nuestra manipulación en base a una o dos o tres informaciones que nosotros mismos le damos al algoritmo.

Es decir (y va un poco con sentido del humor pero no por ello dejo de creer que es así).

Yo digo en un foro que soy vasco
Que vivo en Cataluña
Que no hablo catalán
Que soy cristiano
Que no veo televisión
Que tomo plata coloidal y bicarbonato
Que he observado a partir de mis gallinas que el ser humano se parece a ellas (se pelean por algo cuando tienen un montón de lo mismo al lado)
Que no voto
etc., etc.

y el algoritmo utilizado por Amazon me vende (me propone comprar) el Bhagavad Gita en una versión anotada por un jesuita o un benedictino; utilizado por la Banca ésta me propone abrir cuenta en Triodos (banco ético) y Hacienda redobla su vigilancia sobre mí porque su algoritmo le indica que este ciudadano algo esconde.

Es algo así ¿no?

Muchas gracias por el artículo.


----------



## amador (5 Sep 2016)

Parece que el Mauricio Macri ha abierto las puertas de Argentina a USA.

¿Cómo será Argentina con dos bases militares de Estados Unidos? (Por Carlos Aznárez) - Resumen Latinoamericano

He estado por Chile y por Argentina y siempre me ha llamado la atención el mal que las dictaduras del ejército han hecho a esta gente en su personalidad haciéndolos conformistas y sumisos a los abusos de sus gobiernos "democráticos" actuales.

Diréis que en España también lo somos y que no tenemos huevos (esto lo dice mucho Pérez-Reverte) y es verdad, pero creo que en estos dos países está más acusado.

La relación entre el precio de las cosas y los salarios es mucho peor que en España y tienen que vivir con ello. Muchas cosas, son tan o más caras que en España y los salarios de la mayoría de la población son muy bajos. Me da la impresión que la gente lo acepta con resignación porque todavía tienen en la memoria colectiva la represión de sus dictaduras. No pasan más allá de dar unas vueltas de protesta a la plaza de Mayo tomada por tanquetas con cañones de agua del ejército por si alguno se pasa de lo tolerado.

Saludos


----------



## gurrunita (5 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Si no te urge esperate a que los britains activen el articulo 155 para salir de la UE y ya veras como te ahorras como mínimo 1/4 parte de dinero. El pound se va a ir a la puta mierda, que ganas tengo de ver a los anglos irse a la mierda!




Antes de ver eso podras contemplar como todos los anglos se manifiestan por las calles rodeados de banderitas europeas-

Yo creo que el brexit no va a pasar, ya buscaran alguna salida intermedia para dar la impresion de que estan fuera, pero realmente se mantengan en la union si ven que eso les da ventajas.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> Parece que el Mauricio Macri ha abierto las puertas de Argentina a USA.
> 
> ¿Cómo será Argentina con dos bases militares de Estados Unidos? (Por Carlos Aznárez) - Resumen Latinoamericano
> 
> ...



Son sumisos como los espanyoles, en el sentido de que la dictadura les lastra y les ha forjado un complejo de inferioridad tremendo y de eso se han aprovechado ex-montoneros y movimientos radicales de izquierdas y como no, los distintos sindicatos... a todos estos ultimos, les mueve, como no, la $...

Pero digamos que esas "bases" (mejor no encontrarselos de noche en una calle estrecha), de sumisos nada... recuerdo en Noviembre del 2001, yo en BAs, mi mujer en Patagonia (prefiero no decir la ciudad) donde viviamos, que era un country club, y corrio la voz que una "masa" se acercaba al country con muy malas intenciones... y de policia, ni hablar, la ciudad era pequenya y no estaba preparada... en el country vivia el gobernador, jueces, etc, etc... sabeis que hicieron? Muy sencillo pero la verdad para acojonarse (llevabamos solo 5 meses alli): sacaron armas (de todo tipo y calibre), distribuyeron entre 15-20 personas que vivian alli, juntaron a las mujeres y ninyos en varias casas y los hombres se apostaron en distintos lugares a esperar... si entraban, se los llevaban por delante... (con la aprobacion de los senyores jueces y gobernador, por supuesto...).... todo acabo en nada, nunca llegaron... 

La clase media, es sumisa, caceroladas y a comentar lo mal que se esta durante los asaditos... pero en situaciones criticas, imagino como todos, estan dispuestos a todo... la gente que conocia, todas, tenia armas... para cazar...

EDITO - lo del complejo de inferioridad, entiendase como el miedo a decir cosas que puedan no ser "politicamente correctas" y que alguien pueda relacionarlas con el "ejercito" o sistemas "no democraticos"... como si el sistema montado por los peronistas lo fuera!... muy similar a lo de nuestro pais... tras la dictadura, destrozaron el ejercito... recien empieza a recuperar algo de reconocimiento, pero solo despues de ver como han robado los peronistas.... (no digo que otros no roben...)


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> Parece que el Mauricio Macri ha abierto las puertas de Argentina a USA.
> 
> .../...



Los que mandan en el País sin Nombre (en adelante PsN) siempre han utilizado dos tácticas:

1. Ahogar económicamente para terminar por mandar en ellos
2. Si la fórmula anterior no funciona: intervenir militarmente (o religiosamente - es el caso de muchos países suramericanos) para terminar mandando ellos.

Es un pueblo belicista (en su ADN) maquillado bajo la apariencia de bondad, libertad, justicia y todas esas chuminadas (USAID).

Es increíble, desde el Imperio Romano y los piratas de los del tea at five o'clock, no ha habido un país tan belicista (por intereses propios, obviamente) como el PsN.

Como ellos dominaban (y dominan) los medios de comunicación (sea prensa, cine, entertaining o lo que sea) pues consiguen darle una apariencia de que lo hacen por "pulcritud".

Con la caída del Muro de Berlín aparece otro actor (también con ínfulas de ser "pulcro") Rusia que le corta el rollo al PsN.

Los chinos, ellos, siguen con lo de gato negro o gato blanco da lo mismo, lo importante es que cace ratones.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Pues, SÍ, frisch es más "sencillo" de lo que muchos "conspiranoicos" presumen. En realidad, NO hay que darle muchas "vueltas" al asunto, ya que hace tiempo que ya no "procede". Me ha resultado curioso que lo desconocieras en su auténtica dimensión y ¡Ojo! que, aparte de todo lo "comentado" más o menos trascendente, has citado que tienes "gallinas" y allí ya facilitas una línea más a la "red"...

Recuerdo el artículo que enlazaba al que he anexado, pero parece que ya ha "desaparecido"... Bueno, ahora tengo cosas más interesantes por hacer, pero si un día me lo "encuentro" ya te lo facilitaré o incluso lo editaría. 

Sobre Argentina, amador, escribí mucho en el pasado, aparte de que en los 70/80 tuve una correspondencia regular con gente de muy diversos lugares de aquel país (Buenos Aires, Córdoba, Mendoza, etc.). Recuerdo con mucho Cariño a una maestra de la que no supe nada de un día para otro y me temo que "algo" le debió pasar. Vivía, en Pergamino y que imagino JohnGalt conocerá...

Mira, si tuviéramos interés y Paciencia en estudiar la Historia veríamos que muchas de las cosas sucedidas en la Argentina... luego se han reproducido en los países desarrollados. Independientemente de cuestiones político-sociales -que las HAY...-, lo que subyace es una mala "praxis" de las Finanzas del país y que se fueron deteriorando con el paso de los años.

Seguramente, amador, NO sabes que en 1910, en su primer centenario, Argentina era uno de los principales países del mundo: uno de los mayores exportadores de granos y carne. El PIB del país equivalía al 50% del PIB de toda Hispanoamérica y ocupaba el 10º lugar en la Economía mundial. Además, su Comercio representaba el 7% del total internacional. Por tanto, era una POTENCIA ECONÓMICA.

Y si abundamos más, en 1913, el PIB anual per capitá se ubicaba en $470, por tanto superaba a países como Francia ($400), Italia ($225) o Japón ($90)... Si pasamos a los salarios por horas percibidos en 1911 y 1914 en Buenos Aires, París y Marsella en siete categorías de trabajo distintos, vemos que los salarios de Buenos Aires eran un 80% mayores que en Marsella en todas las categorías y un 25% más alto que en París en la mayor parte de las categorías.

En fin, que los españoles NO los dejamos tan mal y luego ellos progresaron porque en esos momentos tenían "otra" Cultura que se fue degradando con el tiempo, pero la realidad es que hasta finales de la década de los 80 la Argentina NO se dio cuenta -o no quiso- de que la Crisis económica era innegable y con una fuerte pendiente de caída. De ahí que las reformas emprendidas por Carlos Menem llegarán demasiado tarde para revertir las prácticas mercantilistas del Siglo XX...

E insisto en que hay un enorme "paralelismo" en lo que ahora observamos en el mundo occidental "desarrollado" con la evolución económico-financiera seguida por la Argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Pues, SÍ, frisch es más "sencillo" de lo que muchos "conspiranoicos" presumen. En realidad, NO hay que darle muchas "vueltas" al asunto, ya que hace tiempo que ya no "procede". Me ha resultado curioso que lo desconocieras en su auténtica dimensión y ¡Ojo! que, aparte de todo lo "comentado" más o menos trascendente, has citado que tienes "gallinas" y allí ya facilitas una línea más a la "red"...



Sí, es que es mi único defecto: parezco inteligente pero no lo soy


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

NO, frisch, tienes más "defectos" y NO precisamente ése... Vamos, mi padre (q.e.p.d.) SIEMPRE distinguía entre ser "listo" e "inteligente"... Yo creo que tú eres lo segundo y para mí es más adecuado lo primero. Sin embargo, creo que son "características" por llamarlas de alguna manera que precisan de una adecuada adaptación a las "circunstancias"... No sé si me explico, pero pondré un ejemplo: ¿en una situación violenta abrupta -algo que se da en mi profesión- qué es más importante ser "listo" o "inteligente"? Evidentemente, es un "terreno" que desconoces, pero puedes ponerte los supuestos que desees y tú mismo te responderás a la cuestión. Aquí, amigo, no puede engañarse a uno mismo. En fin, "reflexiones" previas a algo con lo que ando muy liado: Lucio Quieto...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

Yo, Fernando, en una situación de violencia abrupta, me echo a llorar, luego, pasada la situación abrupta, me repongo (si sigo en vida, por el momento sí).

_Edito_

Bueno y para que no parezca que esto termina en una especie de el "Consultorio de Elena Francis" pongo este enlace que si bien no estoy de acuerdo en la mala leche que desprende, dice varias muchas verdades.

acratas: El Poder sí que puede

Un abrazo Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... Afortunadamente para ti NO trabajas en lo que yo y otros de por aquí... Bueno, también lo mío fue una elección personal, por tanto "vocacional", aunque la mía -real- llevaba otro uniforme...

Y Suerte -de Verdad- porque el "llorar" NO suele servir de NADA en según qué situaciones -las violentas abruptas-...

Saludos.

# frisch: Pues el artículo es bueno y supongo que la "mala leche" es algo que me enerva, por tanto...: 

Mira, donde dice "... los aditivos en el pasto vallado": pon los "Algoritmos". Lástima que NO nos vayan a leer... o, quizás, SÍ...ienso:

Un abrazo de vuelta, amigo.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

Quizás sí o quizás no.
Lo que sí te aseguro, es que lo sabremos (si sirve).


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2016)

No paráis un minuto...si fuera millonario os pagaría unas pu... para que no me obligaseis a ponerme al día constantemente con el buen material que aportáis.

La libra sí, y repito *sí* es interesante. Ha sido, es , y será una divisa de referencia, y no dejará de serlo.

Es más, incluso si ahora mismo tuviera que apostar por huevos entre la libra y el € a largo plazo, creo que me decantaría por la primera. Los británicos son muy suyos, y defenderán su moneda como sea, algo que los de la zona euro pongo más en duda.

¿entrar ahora?...vamos a ver, no es cuestión de meter mañana el 25% de lo destinado a divisas en libras, pero puede ser interesante pues por ejemplo si se viaja allá, o se tiene familia, ir cambiando un par de miles al año, dependiendo del poder adquisitivo de cada uno.

Yo creo que podría bajar más respecto al €, pero tampoco veo ninguna debacle, los mercados de divisas están controladísimos, y la libra es una niña bonita como lo es el € y el $

En cuanto a los algoritmos, *Charitazo21* lo ha dejado claro como el agua...estos algoritmos que todos nombramos a diario y pensamos en "signos chinos", no son más que ordenes para solucionar un problema concreto.

Lo que sucede hoy en día comparado con por ejemplo hace 20 años, es que poseemos ordenadores muy potentes, e información muy refinada y muy amplia sobre casi todas las ramas del conocimiento.

Tras los algoritmos está evidentemente la informática, y con esta de la mano, la matemática "estadística, probabilidad, calculo infinitesimal..."

En cuanto a la blockchain, para que no os lieis, ya que aquí no es el lugar para explayarse en este tema, es un libro de registro dónde partiendo de un primer bloque, se van colocando todos los demás, pero cada uno nuevo que se coloca, contiene la información del anterior y de si mismo.

Esto hace que si un bloque se altera o cambia, todo lo demás se desmorona y deja de tener valor probatorio...vamos, es un notario, pero más fiable que un notario, de todo lo que englobe esa cadena de bloques concreta.

En cuanto a USA, y los USAnos, no os rompáis el coco, su país y su cultura se han forjado sobre uno de los mayores genocidios de la historia de las civilizaciones, pero de eso no interesa hablar..."démosle la posibilidad de fundar casinos para que nos perdonen"

La gente no cambia, y las civilizaciones tampoco...salvo que desaparezcan.


Buenas noches, y gracias por ese oro en forma de letras que regaláis.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Sep 2016)

Yo veo que todo el sistema capitalista mundial surgió y opera desde la city de London, es un sistema que se aguanta en la mentira de la deuda y la especulación atróz que ha inundado el planeta con sus derivados financieros y que no se mantendrá mucho más el teatro. Cuando caiga londrés y su libra en una fuerte depresión por el aislamiento de la Unión Europea veremos como pierde toda credibilidad su sistema financiero lleno de basura creditícia se desmoronará todo puede ser, pero que las van a pasar putas los ingleses por abandonar la Unión te lo digo yo. Su poca industria a la mierda, se van a irlanda y no pagan aranceles. lo van a pagar caro esos friemantequillas. La gente saldrá a las calles británicas gritando enfurecidos contra el gobierno, como hoy gritaban los agricultores, camioneros y vecinos de Calais (FraNcia) contra la inseguridad que producen los 12.000 inmigrantes afganos y sudaneses que viven en la Jungla, y que paran el tráfico cada noche para colarse en los camiones, la gente exige la expulsión y yo veo que sería lo logico vista la situación, ya que los britanicos no los quieren. 
La activación del art.155 será en enero según mis fuentes.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2016)

La expulsión de los que viven en la jungla de Calais no va a solucionar nada. No se pueden ponerle puertas al campo (y más, cuando el campo lo abonan los que se quejan), a menos que crees cientos de campos de concentración y los gasees a todos, lo cual ya no es una solución, sino una aberración, un despropósito y una inhumanidad, Humano de Plata.

Esto (lo de las junglas tipo Calais) ya se nos ha escapado de las manos. Ahora ya estamos en el algoritmo de cómo vender política (votos) con las Junglas de Calais.

_ Edito _ Me he reído un rato con tu expresión de friemantequillas. Muy acertada.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

# HUMANO DE PLATA: ¿Por qué no "reescribes" la Historia a tu gusto? Lo digo por esto...

- Las grandes migraciones de la historia en mapas 

Evidentemente, esto yo ya lo conocía desde antes de mi adolescencia: a los 6 años ya sabía quién había sido Aníbal... Luego, un "referente" histórico para mí.

Eso no quita para que, a nivel personal, NO me gusten estas migraciones de culturas que NADA tienen que ver con la nuestra, pero por la simple razón de que está en juego la supervivencia de la nuestra. Sé que no parece correcto decir eso, pero afortunadamente mi "pluma" sólo responde a mi criterio...

HUMANO DE PLATA, llevo unos días con la investigación de Lucio Quieto, que fue el Jefe de la Caballería romana de Trajano. Por cierto... norteafricana, al igual que quién los dirigía. Es realmente épico el final de esa Caballería, donde los hombres tenían un "Código de Honor" que realmente emociona a quienes sabemos a lo qué nos referimos.

Bien, HUMANO DE PLATA, ya ves cómo los romanos eran eminentemente prácticos y, quizás, eso fue lo que contribuyó a que durasen tantos Siglos, algo que va a ser IMPOSIBLE para nuestra actual civilización.

Por cierto, en la Columna de Trajano, tenéis grabados a Lucio Quieto y su Caballería. Je,je,je... sus "peinados" les "delatan", vamos que no hay pérdida posible...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Frich haces demagogia barata con esto.
Tu vives en calais? Sabes que los vecinos de allí vivían del turismo y ahora no van ni gratis a ver afganos y sudaneses, si tanta empatia tienes por ellos puedes desplazarte tu a vivir con ellos que es mucho más fácil que no que te traigas aquí a millones de desarrapados y les des una paga con nuestro dinero. 2.000 pavos le dan a cada refugiado en Alemania y a los alemanes que les zurzan y se busquen la vida con miles de alemanas violadas por extranjeros. La verdad tu aún no eres consciente de como crece la rabia entre los europeos, pero yo oigo como chirrían los dientes mientras ven como desaparece su país, nuestro país, sus habitantes por miles de años. Padecemos de enajenación por no habernos dado cuenta antes. Ahora en los feudos de la cerdita merkelina ya le han desbancado los identitarios. Ha sido un error dejar entrar a millones de indocumentados ya que no hemos arreglado el problema en origen y lo hemos importado. En cualquier caso exiguir que grupos de miles de individuos de otra nacionalidad no tienen por que ser admitidos forzosamente en ningún país de Europa. Regresar a sus países es bueno para todos menos las mafias de inmigrantes que misteriosamente siguen actuando a miles financiados por personajes extranjeros muy ricos y de familia por el muro de Salomón. Crean la guerra para llevar a millones de musulmanes a Europa para destruirnos con la guerra étnica, mientras ellos acrecientan sus enormes riquezas.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Ha sido un error dejar entrar a millones de indocumentados ya que no hemos arreglado el problema en origen y lo hemos importado.



No, el error no ha sido dejar entrar, el error fue visitarles creyendo que nuestro dinero podía solucionar su "marginal" vida.



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> En cualquier caso exiguir que grupos de miles de individuos de otra nacionalidad no tienen por que ser admitidos forzosamente en ningún país de Europa.




Anda.... pega una leída al Instrumento de Adhesión de España a la Convención sobre el Estatuto de los Refugiados, hecha en Ginebra el 28 de julio de 1951, y al Protocolo sobre el Estatuto de los Refugiados, hecho en Nueva York el 31 de enero de 1967. Y del que TODOS los países que forman parte de la UE ratificaron en su día, y luego me cuentas...


Lo que es una pena es que simplifiquemos la ecuación en (refugiado = delincuencia = terrorismo = religión non grata)

Está claro que según como nos sople el viento así actuamos... te recomiendo la lectura de una parte de la teoría de la justicia de Rawls, en particular lo que denominó el velo de la ignorancia.

Vaya como está el patio!!!

-------------------------
Y bueno, aunque ya se trató, hoy me llegó lo que se comentó sobre el Deutsche y su "no oro"

Deutsche Bank Tries To Explain Failure To Deliver Physical Gold | Gold Eagle

_*If you can’t take delivery of physical gold, you don’t own gold. If you cannot hold your gold, you don’t own your gold. Possession remains 9/10s of the law. This will especially be the case in the coming global financial and monetary crisis.*_

¿Más claro? El agua.


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2016)

Hombre, no (y corto aquí con el tema) no hago demagogia barata, tan sólo indico que si están en Calais (por ejemplo) es porque los que los trajeron a Calais ahora los utilizan para ganar votos. Luego, quizás habría que dirigir la mirada a los que los trajeron.

Bueno ¿por qué no es tan sencillo?

Pues porque los que los trajeron tenían dos intereses incompatibles, a la larga.

1. Destrozarles sus países por cuestiones (busca el fondo y su razón).
2. Porque una vez aquí (los de la jungla), los que destrozaron esos países pueden sacarle rédito al asunto (te doy sólo un par de ejemplos, la Merkel porque necesita mano de obra barata - aunque por los resultados de las últimas elecciones de ayer pues parece que los (ciertos) alemanes vuelven a soñar con 1933 y es que los Volkswagen son muy tozudos, pero bueno la Merkel puede acabar por convencerles de que es bueno para el Reich - y dos, Los Lepenistas con unas ganas de ocupar el Trono Real de la République, que ni te cuento.

No es demagogia, es bazofia por parte de ellos.

Entre medio, centanares y centenares, miles de vidas destrozadas.

A nadie parece importarle.

Excepto cuando el pobre niño Aylan aparece ahogado en una playa turca y todo el mundo mundial occidental se rasga las vestiduras.

Desde entonces, han muerto más de 600 niños en aguas del Mediterráneo (el de Joan Manuel Serrat) tratando de llegar a la Jungla de Calais.

Y nadie se inmuta.

Ya no es......................... noticia


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Alimentan en vosotros el victimismo para que entregueis vuestro país a los extranjeros, muy bien el rollo multicultural y la diversidad racial y todo eso es propaganda que no llega ni a marxista, menudos eran los comunistas defendiendo sus fronteras...
Lo de ahora es una lobotomia total a la población para que destruya sus países y pueda imponerse la tiranía globalista.
Vivan los estados nación!
Dentro de ellos la paz fuera de ellos nada!


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Alimentan en vosotros el victimismo para que entregueis vuestro país a los extranjeros



Para que entreguemos? JAJAJAJA, nosotros no podemos entregar nada, porque lo poco que teníamos, la libertad de decir, ya nos la quitaron. Te refresco la memoria

------

ARTÍCULO 135 (HASTA 2011)
1. El Gobierno habrá de estar autorizado por Ley para emitir Deuda Pública o contraer crédito.

2. Los créditos para satisfacer el pago de intereses y capital de la Deuda Pública del Estado se entenderán siempre incluidos en el estado de gastos de los presupuestos y no podrán ser objeto de enmienda o modificación, mientras se ajusten a las condiciones de la Ley de emisión.

------

ARTÍCULO 135 VIGENTE (DESDE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2011)
1. Todas las Administraciones Públicas adecuarán sus actuaciones al principio de estabilidad presupuestaria.

2. El Estado y las Comunidades Autónomas no podrán incurrir en un déficit estructural *que supere los márgenes establecidos, en su caso, por la Unión Europea para sus Estados Miembros*.


------

Y esto en materia económica, del resto, lo mismo.

NO hay nada que entregar, ya nos vendieron en su día.




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Lo de ahora es una lobotomia total a la población para que destruya sus países y pueda imponerse la tiranía globalista.
> Vivan los estados nación!
> Dentro de ellos la paz fuera de ellos nada!




ienso: creo haré como Frisch y lo dejaré aquí.....


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Alimentan en vosotros el victimismo para que entregueis vuestro país a los extranjeros, muy bien el rollo multicultural y la diversidad racial y todo eso es propaganda que no llega ni a marxista, menudos eran los comunistas defendiendo sus fronteras...
> Lo de ahora es una lobotomia total a la población para que destruya sus países y pueda imponerse la tiranía globalista.
> Vivan los estados nación!
> Dentro de ellos la paz fuera de ellos nada!



Permiteme parafrasear-te (he cambiado solo las letras en negrita):

Alimentan en vosotros el *odio y el miedo* para que entregueis vuestros *ultimos retazos de libertad* a *los que manejan los hilos*, muy bien el rollo multicultural y la diversidad racial y todo eso es propaganda que no llega ni a marxista, menudos eran los comunistas defendiendo sus *intereses*...
Lo de ahora es una lobotomia total a la población para que *pida ella misma la destruccion de sus ultimas libertades* y pueda imponerse la tiranía globalista.
Vivan los estados nación!
Dentro de ellos la paz fuera de ellos nada!


EDITO

Gracias Arbenya por nombrar a Rawls... dado que en las escuelas nunca se leera, me acabas de recordar que tengo que hacerlo de lectura obligada en casa con mi hija (con mi mujer ya he desistido, a lo maximo que ha llegado es a aceptar tener dinero en distintos bancos... ya no intento razonar con ella sobre cualquier tema que no sea mundano...)

Y a nivel personal, os pediria *frisch *y *arbenya *que si lo quereis dejar "aqui", lo hagais por el adverbio de lugar, pero no en el sentido de "tiempo"... opiniones como las vuestras son mi ultimos halos de esperanza en que algo pueda cambiar... gracias.


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Alimentan en vosotros el victimismo para que entregueis *vuestro país *a los extranjeros, muy bien el rollo multicultural y la diversidad racial y todo eso es propaganda que no llega ni a marxista, menudos eran los comunistas defendiendo sus fronteras...
> Lo de ahora es una lobotomia total a la población para que destruya sus países y pueda imponerse la tiranía globalista.
> Vivan los estados nación!
> Dentro de ellos la paz fuera de ellos nada!



Yo no tengo ningún país, ni tan siquiera me considero dueño de las propiedades que están a mi nombre...ni tan siquiera creo que posea el dinero de mi cuenta corriente bancaria.

Recuerdo a todo el que no lo sepa, que no hace tantos siglos la tierra estaba despoblada de homo sapiens en su gran mayoría, estos tras adaptarse como moscas en un estercolero al planeta azul, se extendieron y "colonizaron" lo que les vino en gana.

¿Qué motivo divino o terrenal dice hasta aquí?...¿por que ha de haber unos númerus clausus de personas que pueden teóricamente "poseer" una porción de tierra?...

¿a quién le han lavado el cerebro?

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... paketazo: Me has recordado a un viejo anarquista de mi juventud y que un día, en plenos Pirineos y no sé si ya dentro o fuera de Francia (en las montañas es difícil encontrar los "límites"...), me dijo y "quién coño y con qué derecho dijo que esto pertenece a éste o a aquél".

Y, ya de paso, me has hecho recordar que al Español "nacionalista" se le hincha la boca pidiendo el retorno a la Soberanía de España de Gibraltar, y que se perdió en el Tratado de Utrech, pero ¡Joder! aún tengo que ver reclamaciones "históricas" en relación a lo perdido en el Tratado de los Pirineos (1659) y lo mismo digo en relación a los "independentistas" Catalanes. Como es evidente que por este país sabemos lo que sabemos de Historia... pues recordaré que se perdieron amplias extensiones territoriales catalanas/españolas: el Conflent, el Rosellón, la Cerdaña, el Artois... Es curioso encontrar un "error" histórico en la delimitación de las nuevas fronteras: se trata de Llivia, un municipio gerundense, enclavado en territorio francés...

Por cierto, conviene recordar que en el Real Decreto francés de Luis XIV del 2 de Abril del 1700, con fecha de aplicación del 1 de Mayo del mismo año, se prohibió el uso de la lengua catalana en documentos oficiales, notariales y de otro tipo, bajo pena de invalidar el contenido. Y es que a la hora de REPRIMIR en todos los lados cuecen habas...

Me reitero en que es sumamente CURIOSO ese "olvido" por parte de quienes marean la perdiz sobre la "territorialidad" y aquí miro a ambos "lados"... Por cierto, me imagino que mucho de ese olvido se debe al advenimiento de los Borbones a nuestro país... Lo peor que nos pudo pasar como pueblo y me refiero como tal al conjunto de los españoles.

Y dejo esto...

- Guerra de los bancos centrales por retrasar el colapso financiero

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Fernando efectivamente en el tratado de los pirineos que se firmó entre España y Francia se partió Catalunya en dos. Hoy siglos despues se tienden puentes con la Catalunya Nord y cada vez hay más interés allí por recuperar el catalán en las escuelas a lo que el gobierno francés más centralista que el español se niega. Redescubren la historia que les fue ocultada y descubren sus lazos con la Catalunya actual. En un futuro podría articularse una asociación más estrecha y una región económica muy poderosa que volviese a defender sus intereses de forma conjunta, yo he visitado en varias ocasiones las terres del nord i me he sentido como en casa hablando en catalán. También me pasa cuando voy al pueblo de mi madre en Aragón y paro a tomarme un café y hablan catalán por ser la lengua histórica en esas tierras de frontera.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2016)

Entonces, la tierra es del viento como decía zperro, mis bienes no son míos, vivo aquí por que me ha tocado y por lo tanto si viene otro y me quiere echar, cojo, y me voy pa que se quede él, si llega un listo y me espeta que la plata y los billetes, y la casa que "creo poseer pero no la poseo aunque me haya costado un riñón"es tanto suya como mía, me jodo, me agüanto y se la cedo. Nada es de nadie, nunca, ninguno.

Por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Aparte de tu comentario y que es muy acertado, esperaba "algo" más por parte de algún "españolista"... Ja,ja,ja... veo que de SABER, lo que se dice "SABER" en relación a la Historia poco hay que "rascar"... Luego, NO es "extraño" el alineamiento que se produce en la gente y que es más propensa a "entender" el puto Pokemon que su propia Historia... ¡Ah! claro: es muy "ABURRIDA" o eso dicen los "indocumentados culturales"...

Es como la famosa Guerra de Sucesión sucedida en España y donde Cataluña y otros territorios perdieron muchas de sus leyes históricamente respetadas... Y en eso la Casa de los Austria les dio "sopas" a los putos Borbones. Y, dentro de la INCULTURA que nos asola, hay que explicar la Guerra de Sucesión en España fue en realidad un "episodio" más de lo que fue la auténtica "Primera Guerra Mundial" en Europa... 

Ciertamente, Francia es mucho peor que España en su faceta "centralista", aunque en el Sur de Francia ya hay mucho movimiento en cuanto a recuperar la Enseñanza del Catalán, de hecho SIEMPRE que he rondado por ahí NO he tenido el más mínimo problema en comunicarme con sus gentes en Catalán. Ya ves, paketazo, como hay tradiciones culturales que perduran, a pesar de los pesares...

HUMANO DE PLATA, también he hablado en Catalán en muchas zonas fronterizas de Aragón con Cataluña y, es más, un día me dio por hacer una investigación sobre el alcance de mi apellido paterno. Bien, el mismo es MUY CATALÁN, por tanto poco corriente y, sin embargo, me lleve la grata sorpresa de que el mismo se encuentra también en prácticamente todas las Comunidades Aragonesa, Balear y Valenciana... y eso me lleva a la Corona de Aragón y la amplitud de miras que llegó a tener, evidentemente dentro del "contexto" de la época... Además, una rama de mi apellido fue muy importante en la Historia de Castilla y se le encuentra en las mismísimas "cumbres" del Poder real en el Siglo XIII. Por cierto, allí se hizo una pequeña modificación del apellido e imagino por una cuestión lingüística.

Hay algo que me apena, culturalmente hablando, y es que el Aragonés ya es algo muy residual en Aragón... Sin embargo, durante la Corona de Aragón cohabitó sin problemas con el Catalán, aparte del Latín... Por cierto, paketazo, otra lengua milenaria que NO ha desaparecido...

Y dejo esto...

- El primer robot financiero español gestiona 1.000 millones en fondos Por EFE

Antes de concluir, y ya que volvemos a los "Algoritmos", me gustaría comentar algo que me sucedió ayer y que, realmente, me sorprendió: tenía de fondo en la TV la película "300" y hubo un momento en que entré en YouTube... Bien, de entrada, ya me aparecían entradas a Ciro y los persas... Realmente, MUY CURIOSO y digno de "reflexionar" sobre hasta qué punto tenemos "intimidad"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 14:03 ----------

# gurrumino: Ja,ja,ja... "reflexiona" sobre lo que has citado en tu comentario... ¿De verdad, crees que lo TUYO es "tuyo"? Imagino que tu comentario está relacionado con el de paketazo, más que con los que le han precedido, ¿o me equivoco?

Mira, gurrumino, TODOS los que andamos por aquí sabemos que las "reglas de juego" se pueden cambiar cuando les salga de los HUEVOS a quienes puedan mandar en cada momento... Ahora mismo, España pinta una MIERDA en el concierto europeo y mundial... Y ya nos están quitando mucho de lo NUESTRO o los recortes qué piensas que son. Y quién te garantiza que en un momento dado estás libre de la "expropiación" forzosa o no de tus bienes. Eso, amigo mío, es algo que me preocupa en lo personal y MUCHO, de ahí que trabaje, ya no en mí, sino en los que me puedan "heredar" y evitar, en la medida de lo posible, que les despojen de parte de mi Patrimonio... De momento, hay un impuesto, al menos donde vivo y en buena parte de España, que grava fuertemente a quienes puedan heredar, a pesar de que esos bienes ya están PAGADOS, es decir que pagaron todos los impuestos y cargas que se les impusieron en vida.

En fin, te he dado un simple ejemplo de como lo TUYO no es tan "tuyo"... Otro ejemplo: prueba a sacar 3000 Euros de una cuenta corriente... NO, te dirán que tienes que "esperarte", que no tienen...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ....si llega un listo y me espeta que la plata y los billetes, y la casa que "creo poseer pero no la poseo aunque me haya costado un riñón"es tanto suya como mía, me jodo, me agüanto y se la cedo..



Efectivamente, así es. Con la salvedad que estás pensando que ese alguien es un igual a ti, y en él no radica el peligro, sino en el benefactor y siempre protector Papá Estado.

Ningún semejante va a hacer suyas tus propiedades, sin estar legitimado, debería haber una razón sobradamente motivada que respaldase tal acto, pero... sí hay un "ente" que puede librarte de todas tus propiedades, la administración. En España, sólo basta decir que tal propiedad goza de una utilidad pública o interés social, y la administración comienza la gestión para hacer suya la propiedad en cuestión.

¿Qué maquinaria? 
La Ley de Expropiación Forzosa de 1954. 
Pero, esa Ley es Preconstitucional, ¿verdad?.
Efectivamente, pero la administración no ha tenido tiempo en derogar la norma o adaptarla a estos tiempos.
Ya veo, ¿y qué pueden expropiar? 
Lo que le venga en gana, si bien hay casos en los que como "canta" mucho la motivación acerca del interés social sobre el objeto en cuestión, el legislador ha optado por una forma sutil pero agresiva, la expropiación legislativa.
¿Ejemplo?
Claro, Rumasa.


Aparte de esta fórmula, yo cada mes cuando reviso mi nómina me siento expropiado. No estoy conforme con los presupuestos del Estado, no estoy conforme, pero es lo que hay.

Sobre el tema del Catalán en Aragón... bueno, digamos que es cierto que se emplea, y que ya legislaron las Cortes en 2013 acerca de la Ley de Lenguas, digamos también que es una zona anecdótica en la que se da esa circunstancia. Nada mas lejo de lo que ocurre en infinidad de pueblos que limitan con Portugal, sobre todo los Gallegos. Yo soy maño, de nacimiento, y hasta ya pasada mi adolescencia residí en tan ilustre Reyno, nunca tuve el honor de escuchar a mis vecinos utilizar el lenguaje practicado dentro del Condado vecino.
(disculpad alguna falta que pudiera haber cometido, voy con el móvil)

Edito: Con todo el cariño, como no podía ser de otra manera, a los contertulios catalán parlantes.


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Entonces, la tierra es del viento como decía zperro, mis bienes no son míos, vivo aquí por que me ha tocado y por lo tanto si viene otro y me quiere echar, cojo, y me voy pa que se quede él, si llega un listo y me espeta que la plata y los billetes, y la casa que "creo poseer pero no la poseo aunque me haya costado un riñón"es tanto suya como mía, me jodo, me agüanto y se la cedo. Nada es de nadie, nunca, ninguno.
> 
> Por favor.



No, no es tuyo, lo único que podría ser tuyo si acaso, es un papel redactado por el notario X, y un apunte en un registro que diga que *gurrumino* posee tal cosa y tal otra, y por lo tanto esto, le genera una obligación sobre ello.

Por obligación se entiende todo gasto e impuesto derivado de su gestión, explotación, transmisión...

Lo que si poseías era el tiempo que te robaron para hacerte creer, dándote papelitos, que esas propiedades realmente son tuyas.

Está todo en tu cabeza, y en la de la mayoría de la gente...es lo mismo que el dinero fiat "tan querido"...¿Qué es tuyo...una promesa de que ese papel vale X?

Otra cosa muy diferente, es que se use la violencia para invadir el espacio que ocupas...no obstante, yo siempre me apoyo en la evolución ética del individuo...a pesar de que queda mucho por evolucionar en este aspecto claro está.

Como comenta siempre *Fernando*, sobre la piel de toro, ha habido sangre, matrimonios de conveniencia, legados, expropiaciones, robos, guerras...¿crees que eso te hace más dueño del suelo que pisas?

Recuerda que siempre habrá alguien más fuerte, que tu, y quizá entonces, toque bajar la cabeza y "compartir" eso que tanto consideramos nuestro, o peor aún, quizá ese más fuerte nos de una patada en el culo, y entonces llamemos a la puerta del vecino para pedirle pan, agua y techo...

No pretendo hacer demagogia barata, que también lo podría parecer, es solo que creo que algún día todos podríamos pensar de este modo...algún día evidentemente que yo no veré.

Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Entonces, la tierra es del viento como decía zperro, mis bienes no son míos, vivo aquí por que me ha tocado y por lo tanto si viene otro y me quiere echar, cojo, y me voy pa que se quede él, si llega un listo y me espeta que la plata y los billetes, y la casa que "creo poseer pero no la poseo aunque me haya costado un riñón"es tanto suya como mía, me jodo, me agüanto y se la cedo. Nada es de nadie, nunca, ninguno.
> 
> Por favor.



Hola garrumino..... como yo lo veo: tener no es poseer.

Abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... el bueno de nuestro amigo gurrumino debe estar hecho un "lío" ahora mismo... Es lo "malo" que tenemos por este hilo y es que le damos a la "olla" o a eso que tenemos ahí "arriba"...

# Arbeyna: Realmente, y no te estoy dando "jabón", eres de los conforeros que más me sorprende por tus conocimiento de las leyes y, además, es que tus argumentaciones son muy contundentes. A veces me pregunto, claro que "gilipolladamente", cómo puede ser que por este hilo ande gente tan lúcida y con sentido común... y, en cambio, vemos lo que nos "gobierna". Por cierto, el PINOCHO de Rajoy volviendo a MENTIR: En el caso del "pollo" de Soria de qué "Concurso público" habla cuando tengo entendido que NO salió publicado en el BOE... ¿O es que me pierdo algo?

Arbeyna, observo que conoces la Ley de Lenguas de 2013... Bien, ciertamente, hay zonas aragonesas fronterizas con Cataluña donde se sigue hablando un Catalán muy "peculiar" por llamarlo de alguna manera. No es menos cierto que cada vez menos... es más, no hace mucho que anduve por tierras turolenses y allí el único Catalán que oí era de gente que estaba de visita por allí, es decir Catalanes ya sea haciendo excursionismo, turismo, etc. Yo lo hice por investigaciones de campo, evidentemente históricas...

Y aunque creo que lo puedes conocer, Arbeyna, te dejo esto...

- Lengua catalana en Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.

Edito: # Arbeyna, NO creo que ninguno de los catalanoparlantes que andamos por aquí, podamos estar molestos por tu comentario, ni mucho menos... Vamos, hablo por mí, pero SÍ que es cierto lo que he podido constatar en bastantes ocasiones... y cada vez menos, claro...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2016)

Todo lo que tengo es mío, hasta que deje de serlo jeje, no habéis descubierto la pólvora amigos, esto lo sabe hasta la araña tras su tela,luego llega la salamanquesa y se hace un bocadillo.

Edito pues ::.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... gurrumino: la Pólvora ya la descubrieron los chinos hace la "leche", y que por cierto eran Taoístas... Y aquí estábamos comentando sobre la "salamanquesa"... Como dijo frisch en cierta ocasión: cuestión de "terminología"...

Y me reitero: ¿Lo TUYO es realmente "tuyo"? Bueno, yo NO soy "daltónico" y lo veo más o menos igual que Arbeyna, paketazo y JohnGalt... Y ¡Ojo! que puedo "creerme" que tengo MUCHO, perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2016)

Esta noticia no es conspiracionista.

La filial francesa de la casa de seguros Generali lanza un producto con el nombre de Vitality.

_(bueno os traduzco los 4 primeros párrafos porque la cosa no tiene desperdicio) la noticia aparece en la portada del diario Le Monde de hoy_
-------------------------------------
Martes 6 de septiembre, Generali France, filial del asegurador italiano Generali, ha presentado su nuevo programa de "Seguro según el comportamiento [del asegurado], Vitality" Una opción propuesta como la complementaria salud o previsión colectiva [por explicarlo rápido, en Francia, la seguridad social abona un tanto por ciento de los gastos de salud, el resto corre por cuenta del asegurado que está obligado a tener un seguro complementario individual si es un autónomo, jubilado, etc. y colectivo si trabaja en una empresa – en Francia, al contrario que en España, uno puede acudir al médico que quiera, público, particular, lo que prefiera]. La opción ha sido desarrollada en asociación con la sociedad sudafricana Discovery. El seguro estará disponible a partir del 1 de enero de 2017. Las empresas que sean clientes de Generali podrán escoger activar el programa para sus asalariados que tendrán la libertad de afiliarse al programa o no.

¿El principio? El asalariado comienza por rellenar en línea un reconocimiento médico, informando sobre toda una serie de datos: estado civil, edad, peso, talla, pero también sus costumbres de alimentación, la práctica de actividades deportivas, la calidad de su sueño, los últimos análisis de sangre … Pero eso no es todo, tiene que explicar en detalle cuál es su situación con respecto al estrés, su consumo de tabaco (si lo hubiere), la frecuencia con la que acude al médico, etc. El programa recoge igualmente datos que provienen de los objetos conectados de que disponga el asegurado (brazalete podómetro, peso conectado a la red, teléfono inteligente …). El asegurado puede sin embargo bloquear algunos datos sin que ello paralice el programa. 

Una vez que ha rellenado el cuestionario, el asalariado recibe una puntuación y una serie de recomendaciones y puede ser derivado a un asociado de Generali como Weight Watchers o “Servicio de Información sobre el Tabaco”. “No queremos suplantar al médico”, insiste Yannick Philippon, director de seguros colectivos de Generali Francia.

Si el asalariado alcanza los objetivos fijados por la aplicación informática (por ejemplo, caminar 10 mil pasos todos los días, reducir su consumo de cigarrillos), se beneficia de una serie de descuentos en las empresas asociadas de Generali, como las tarjetas de regalo Wedoogift o el Club Med (club de vacaciones francés). En Alemania, país en el que este seguro se ofrece asimismo a los que tienen un seguro de salud individual, los clientes se benefician de reducciones en el coste de su seguro médico, cosa que la reglamentación francesa no permite. 

En cuanto a los datos sobre la salud de los asalariados, la aseguradora Generali quiere tranquilizar a todos afirmando que “ni el asegurador, ni los responsables de la empresa en la que trabaja, ni el intermediario del seguro tienen acceso a ellos”. Una sociedad de servicios tratará todos estos datos y tendrá la función de ser el intermediario atribuyendo las puntuaciones y las recomendaciones.
-------------------------

Sin entrar a discutir sobre si es bueno o no bueno que fume menos o camine 10 mil pasos al día, o consuma mejor los yogures plisplas en vez de los flisflas que, por supuesto, Generali lo haría como mera recomendación, lo que es de traca es que todos estos datos los tratará ¿quién? pues un algoritmo. El dueño del algoritmo ya sabemos quién es.

Agárrese fuerte a lo que sea que viene curva.

_A quien interese el artículo completo (es para suscriptores) se lo puedo enviar en pdf en un privado._


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Sep 2016)

Rusia y Saudi Arabia - acuerdo a la vista?.... 

Saudi, Russia Vow Oil Cooperation Without Agreeing to Freeze - Bloomberg

Anticipo a lo que puede salir de Argelia (o sea, nada)... seguiremos con la volatilidad.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Todo lo que tengo es mío, hasta que deje de serlo jeje, no habéis descubierto la pólvora amigos, esto lo sabe hasta la araña tras su tela,luego llega la salamanquesa y se hace un bocadillo.
> 
> Edito pues ::.



El problema de la salmanquesa es el mismo que tiene la araña, que cuando se coman a todas las moscas también ellos perecerán. 

Hace unos años me tragué con auténtica devoción el discurso de Steve Jobs un acto de graduación en Stanford, años más tarde leí la biografía de Walter Isaacson y ví que clase de gran HDP era el susodicho.

Acabo de ver un vídeo de un discurso de graduación del director general de Danone, Emmanuel Faber, en HEC que es sería la versión Francesa de Harvard/Princeton/MIT/Stanford o Oxford/Cambridge

Mirar los tres primeros minutos, no se trata del típico storytelling para empalizar con la audiencia, me parece fascinante la anécdota familiar. 

¡Ah! , no hagáis caso al título que le han puesto "Gran discurso de un empresario católico"; en ningún momento habla de religión.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5VH3BNs31w*


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

# Charizato21: ¡FANTÁSTICO!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Muchas Gracias por compartirlo y seguro que hará las delicias de paketazo y de muchos de los que andan por aquí: y lo digo por sus ESPERANZAS en que se pueda alcanzar un mundo mejor... En fin, yo soy más escéptico, pero supongo que los años te "agrían" el carácter... ¿O, quizás, te vuelven más "realista"?ienso:

En cualquier caso, Charizato21, ese es un vídeo para visionar de tanto en tanto...)

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (6 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> El problema de la salmanquesa es el mismo que tiene la araña, que cuando se coman a todas las moscas también ellos perecerán.
> 
> Hace unos años me tragué con auténtica devoción el discurso de Steve Jobs un acto de graduación en Stanford, años más tarde leí la biografía de Walter Isaacson y ví que clase de gran HDP era el susodicho.
> 
> ...



Pra él la "justicia social" son más Calais, más "fronteras abiertas" que tó er mundo é güeno y tenemos que "compratir". En definitiva: tercermundizar y marronizar Europa. 

Discurso NWO-Kalergi donde los haya. Los asesores de Soros le han escrito el discurso. Ya nos bombardea de progresismo hasta el CEO de Danone, esto es la puta guerra.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Os aseguro que si alguien quiere invadir mi propiedad para adueñarsela morderá el polvo, me parece increible eso de que nada es de nadie, de verdad que hay gente que no se en que planeta vive. Otra cosa muy distinta es que el estado y en interés del bien general proceda a expropiar unas viviendas (Por ejemplo las que hay delante de la Sagrada Família para poder acabarla) e indemnizar a sus propietarios por tener que desplazarlos o darles otra vivienda similar.
Yo no soy nada intervencionista pero todos los estados tienen que mirar por el bien del conjunto y este siempre ha de prevalecer. Otra cosa es que el estado robe y se apodere de lo que quiera para repartirselo entre un atajo de ladrones como hace el maduro en Venezuela.


----------



## amador (6 Sep 2016)

Dejo esta noticia que me ha resultado chocante. 

La escasez de mano de obra en Europa del Este es tal que McDonald's regala el alojamiento - elEconomista.es

Seguro que tenéis algo que comentar al respecto. 

Saludos


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2016)

A MementoMori,

Yo no creo que sea lo que dice en su discurso, de hecho no lo dice explícitamente, se limita a contar una historia (vivencia) familiar, muy particular e impactante, por cierto, y da a entender que de vez en cuando "convive" pues con los actuales desheredados de la Tierra, deduzco que en una especie de homenaje a su hermano.

Obviamente, no entro a valorar qué hay en el corazón de ese señor, nadie lo sabe, y es probable que ni él mismo. No lo sé.

Lo que sí es cierto es que se dirige a una audiencia HEC que junto con l'ENA (Escuela Nacional de Administración) son los sancta sanctorum de la fábrica de altos cargos de la Administración Francesa y del mundo empresarial altos vuelos.

Me resulta un poco, cómo decirlo, es como ir a parlamentar con una manada de leones y recordarles que, de vez en cuando, hay que salvar a alguna gacela y no comérsela.

Bueno, en cualquier caso, no tengo ni la más remota idea de la sinceridad o no del señor y de los oyentes. No lo sé.

Sin embargo, y a fuerza de oír a personas en esos niveles de poder, he llegado a la conclusión de que realmente creen en las palabras que dicen. Ésta es una conclusión espeluznante porque complica aún más las cosas.

Por poner un ejemplo (que a lo mejor no es cierto pero haberlos haylos). George Soros mete las narices (porque tiene mucho dinero) en todo pero es posible que él esté absolutamente convencido que lo que hace es bueno para todo el mundo.

El ser humano es el único ser viviente sobre la faz de la tierra con la capacidad de (auto)justificarse. Las gallinas no.

A partir de ahí, pues lo que usted quiera.

El otro "taoísta" (es un guiño en son de paz Fernando), el que nació en Belén decía que a las personas se les conoce por sus frutos [no por sus palabras].

El problema es que una vez que han dado sus frutos y resulta que son malas hierbas pues ya te han echado a perder tus tomateras.

No es por poner en duda la sinceridad de este señor, no la pongo, punto. Pero Danone es esa empresa que ha convencido a cientos millones de personas que su yogur Actimel tiene unas virtudes de defensa que han resultado ser falsas y Danone es la empresa que en el 2015 le metieron una multa de 23,2 millones de euros, en España, por conductas anticompetitivas (Wikipedia dixit).

Vamos que esto es complicado.

En cualquier caso, olvidándose de que sea el Director General de Danone, la vivencia que cuenta de la relación con su hermano esquizofrénico, que falleció, llega al corazón.


Como curiosidad: Danone es una empresa originariamente catalana.
!Ya la hemos liao!


----------



## URDANGARIN (6 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> Dejo esta noticia que me ha resultado chocante.
> 
> La escasez de mano de obra en Europa del Este es tal que McDonald's regala el alojamiento - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Corroboro esta informacion.

Tengo un alto cargo en una empresa multinacional de software en Europa del este (digamos pais X).

Es muy dificil no solo encontrar empleados sino mantenerlos (la competencia de oferta es brutal) y hablo de condiciones de salario excelentes, horario libre, seguro medico, gimnasio pagado, beneficios etc ...


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Sep 2016)

Los Borbones fueron muy muy malos y el Estado Central siempre nos ha expoliado (ojo yo soy catalán y español nacido en Barcelona). Repitiendo miles de veces lo mismo se reeduca a un pueblo y se conduce a las ovejas al Precipicio..... . Aunque la realidad es y ha sido otra claro...aunque ya sabemos que la Historia la cuenta cada uno como quiere...y sino se reescribe y listo. Tengo muchos más datos e información, aquí adjunto enlace que puede ser interesante por los años en que se aplicó y a quien benefició:

Ley de Relaciones Comerciales con las Antillas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Los catalanes por desgracia a pesar de ser uno de los pueblos más antigüos de Europa siempre han sido invadidos y machacados por los hispanos,francos y moros. Las 2 ultimas veces en 1.714 cuando las tropas borbonicas y francesas arrasaron Barcelona, y posteriormente por las tropas franquistas y marroquies. El único momento en que fueron realmente independientes fue hace 1.000 años. Aunque antes del decreto de nueva planta con el que Felipe V abolió los fueros catalanes y su autogobierno, catalunya tenía sus instituciones,ejercito y moneda propios.


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2016)

A GOLDBUG

Se agradecen nuevos puntos de vista y, además, documentados.
Un lujo tener a contertulios que saben de lo que hablan aunque ello no implique que tengan la explicación total y absoluta de nada (nadie la tiene).

Yo, sobre el tema catalán siempre he pensado lo mismo.
Cuando viví en Barcelona en 1990 la estelada la llevaban cuatro.
Ahora, en sus múltiples formas, está por todos los lados. Yo tengo una en el tejado de mi casa. Ésta lleva una estrella negra de ocho puntas que representa los ocho territorios en los que se habla alguna forma de catalán. Es poco conocida, su origen es incierto, la conectan con grupos anarquistas de los años 80. Me da igual. La escogí por mimetizarme con el paisaje y con el paisanaje y marcar pluralidad.

¿Qué ha podido pasar en 15 años (1990-2005) para que haya tantas esteladas?
¿Acaso Soros tiene alguna empresa que fabrica esteladas?

Pues no, yo creo que en este país, independientemente de si los Borbones esto o aquello, los Carlistas otro tanto y todo este berenjenal, ha habido una dejación manifiesta por parte de todos de cuál es el bien común.

Unos, en determinadas ocasiones con unas armas y otros, en otras ocasiones, con otras armas. Y no me refiero sólo al rollo españa-cataluña, no, también a los vascos e incluso al ya olvidado MPAIAC del canario Antonio Cubillo. 

En tu favor romperé una lanza. Sí es cierto que esos nacionalismos (a los que no han permitido expresarse entre 1939 y 1978 y no sólo expresarse sino darles de leches hasta la saciedad - yo he estado en la cárcel por ir a una manifestación en 1975 previo paso por una comisaría donde me pusieron guapo, bien guapo) han jugado, a menudo, sus cartas, pues como se juega al póker, a ver si gano y, sobre todo, te gano, todo ello, una vez más, con muy poco interés por el bien común.

En cualquier caso, ya estamos en la época de los encuentros en la tercera fase, ya no hay ni espacio, ni lugar, ni voluntades de aunar esfuerzos. Vivimos en el sálvese quien pueda.

Menos mal que la aseguradora Generali nos va a hacer un descuento si le contamos todo sobre nosotros.

Un más que cordial saludo.


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Los catalanes por desgracia a pesar de ser uno de los pueblos más antigüos de Europa siempre han sido invadidos y machacados por los hispanos,francos y moros. Las 2 ultimas veces en 1.714 cuando las tropas borbonicas y francesas arrasaron Barcelona, y posteriormente por las tropas franquistas y marroquies. El único momento en que fueron realmente independientes fue hace 1.000 años. Aunque antes del decreto de nueva planta con el que Felipe V abolió los fueros catalanes y su autogobierno, catalunya tenía sus instituciones,ejercito y moneda propios.




La traición se paga amigo...y eso fué una traición. ¿Por qué es una traición? Porque las Cortes Catalanas habían jurado a Felipe V como su rey(enlace abajo); Ves, otra versión diferente (es mi opinión claro) a como te lo han contado. La traición se paga amigo y ya era la segunda traición de Cataluña a España después de la de la Guerra del Segadors, donde se aliaron con los franceses.Por eso, veo hasta cierto punto comprensible lo de eliminar los Fueros catalanes y no la teoría dominante en Cataluña de que no había ningún motivo, el motivo o se oculta o se obvia claro. Por supuesto también se intenta confundir con que era una Guerra de Independencia catalana (¿Miento?) y para nada era una Guerra de Independencia, sino de Sucesión. Cataluña en verdad nunca ha apoyado al resto de España en los momentos complicados, al revés, siempre en momentos de debilidad de la Unión Peninsular ha intentado romperla o aliarse con todo elemento que pudiera dañarla....ejemplos: 1640, 1701..y la crisis actual desde 2008. Lo de remar todos juntos que decía Pujol, era para conseguir dinero o prebendas (entre ellas para su familia claro). Lo de tirar del carro todos juntos me río. Enlace Cortés Catalanas: 

La Historia como dice Fernando es la que es...ojo es mi opinión, que cada uno se apañe con la suya...


Cortes de Barcelona (1701 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## External (6 Sep 2016)

Bon día 

Sigo este hilo con interés desde hace tiempo, muy buenos aportes. Me parece un buen momento para ponerse largo en oro, ¿qué opciones os parecen más interesantes, papel (índices, mineras) o metal? 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Hola, GOLDBUG: Había escrito un largo comentario en respuesta a lo que me habías planteado y al ir a editarlo, pues NADA: que ha habido un "error" -vete a saber cuál- y me encuentro con que he perdido el tiempo inútilmente pues no aparece... En fin, se me han quitado las "ganas", pero entiendo GOLDBUG que NO me has desmentido NINGUNO de los hechos históricos que he citado y que tampoco podrás...

Y me parece que NO tienes claro -o eso parece- que la Guerra de Sucesión española fue un EPISODIO más de un CONFLICTO INTERNACIONAL de grandes proporciones, ¿o me equivoco? Sólo falta ver el "Cambio de Cromos" que hubo al final del mismo.

Bien, a ti te pueden gustar o no los Borbones, pero a mí NO y la Historia me dice qué pasó con nuestro país y su Imperio cuando éstos tomaron las "riendas" del mismo: un completo DESASTRE. 

Sinceramente, GOLDBUG, esperaba algo más que Wikipedia y que "fuentes" hay para dar y tomar sin necesidad de acudir a esa "Enciclopedia" y que siempre nos puede servir como consulta, aunque a nivel histórico le he encontrado bastantes fallos en aquellos temas que creo dominar...

Bien, GOLDBUG, te recuerdo que una cosa es lo que decidan unas determinadas "élites", ya sea en España, Cataluña o el Cotolengo, y otra muy distinto el "resto" -la gran mayoría-. Me imagino que en esto estarás de acuerdo conmigo, ¿No?

Lo digo porque Cataluña casi SIEMPRE guerreó contra Francia y supongo que sabes que formando parte de la Corona de Aragón era un enemigo recurrente y contra el que se peleó durante siglos... Mira, para que veas que no pretendo desvirtuar lo que comentas, te anexo un enlace de AQUÍ y que explica muy bien lo sucedido en esa época concreta a la que te remontas.

Y, quizás -no lo sé...-, NO esté a tu "nivel" en relación a ese período histórico, pero "algo" -y bastante- sé...-, aunque ya sabes que lo "mío" es la Historia de Roma y, en menor medida, la 2ª Guerra Mundial.

- 1640: Guerra con Francia, los segadores y la mutilación de Cataluña.

E insisto en la misma cuestión que planteé en mi primer comentario al respecto: ¿Por qué se ha reclamado históricamente el Peñón de Gibraltar y NO los amplios territorios que pertenecieron a Cataluña/España? Seguro que los Borbones no tuvieron nada que ver con ello... Seguro. En fin, hay unos hechos históricos que se pueden investigar y después... pues ya vienen las "interpretaciones". Y con eso NO digo que ni tú ni yo estemos "equivocados" y, probablemente, ambos tengamos parte de razón y también es posible que otros tengan otras opiniones y que, de momento, son "libres"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Bueno, GOLDBUG, yo vivo aquí y conozco muy bien el resto del país, de manera que a mí nadie me tiene que "reeducar"... Y si me hubieras leído bien y en buena parte de mis comentarios ya queda bien claro que soy Catalán y Español. Quizás, el que está a 10.000 Kms. de aquí eres tú... Yo, desde luego, NO. Vamos que no he "nacido" ni ayer ni anteayer...

¿Y qué coño me cuentas? Mi llavero, amigo, es una bandera nacional con la leyenda "Todo por la Patria" y por el otro lado pone "Guardia Civil" y el emblema de la Casa... Hace muchos años que lo llevo y a día de hoy todavía tengo que oír que alguien me llame "facha"... pero vamos igual tú lo eres y aún así tampoco te diría NADA y es que, posiblemente, tengo más amplitud de miras que tú.

Y en lo que a mí respecta el tema se acaba aquí. Ya sabes, GOLDBUG, que SIEMPRE te he atendido por MP, así que si quieres comentarme "algo" más, ya lo sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, GOLDBUG: Había escrito un largo comentario en respuesta a lo que me habías planteado y al ir a editarlo, pues NADA: que ha habido un "error" -vete a saber cuál- y me encuentro con que he perdido el tiempo inútilmente pues no aparece... En fin, se me han quitado las "ganas", pero entiendo GOLDBUG que NO me has desmentido NINGUNO de los hechos históricos que he citado y que tampoco podrás...
> 
> Y me parece que NO tienes claro -o eso parece- que la Guerra de Sucesión española fue un EPISODIO más de un CONFLICTO INTERNACIONAL de grandes proporciones, ¿o me equivoco? Sólo falta ver el "Cambio de Cromos" que hubo al final del mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Hola, GOLDBUG: Ciertamente, Fernando VI y Carlos III fueron unos grandes reyes en el "contexto" de la época... y a partir de ahí mi opinión es muy NEGATIVA. Ja,ja,ja... si supieras de mi relación con Vilanova i la Geltrú.

Nada, GOLDBUG, aunque podamos no estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pienso que tampoco estamos tan alejados y te felicito por tu conocimiento de la Historia y SIEMPRE para mí es un placer encontrar "contraparte" en ese terreno...

Saludos.

Edito: Ja,ja,ja... GOLDBUG mi llavero lo ve mucha gente al cabo del día. En el mismo van las tarjetas pequeñas de varios "super" y luego en el Gym (van miles de personas) lo tengo a la vista si no llevo bolsillo en el pantalón (allí suelo llevarlo corto). Vamos, que soy un "provocador" y lo... sabes.

Un abrazo.


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, GOLDBUG: Ciertamente, Fernando VI y Carlos III fueron unos grandes reyes en el "contexto" de la época... y a partir de ahí mi opinión es muy NEGATIVA. Ja,ja,ja... si supieras de mi relación con Vilanova i la Geltrú.
> 
> Nada, GOLDBUG, aunque podamos no estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pienso que tampoco estamos tan alejados y te felicito por tu conocimiento de tu Historia y SIEMPRE para mí es un placer encontrar "contraparte" en ese terreno.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... NO, NUNCA he tenido una estelada y NO me siento identificado con ella, pero vamos tampoco tenga NADA en contra. Yo creo -si se puede decir así- en "otros" Símbolos. Llevo ese llavero porque me lo regaló un buen amigo de ese Cuerpo y, además, tengo una excelente relación con el mismo, aunque eso ya entra más en el terreno profesional, pero a nivel personal tengo muchos amigos en los distintos Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado e incluso en la Policía autonómica y local de aquí.

¿Sabes? GOLDBUG, mi gran "problema" es que soy tal y como escribo... para bien y para mal.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2016)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> .../...
> 
> PD. El que tenga cojones que ponga una bandera española en su balcón...a ver que pasa, de facha parriba
> 
> .../...



Bueno GOLDBUG no quiero liarla porque espero que hayas comprendido que soy un conciliador nato (eso sí con mis principios que a diferencia de Groucho Marx no tengo otros - no me refiero a opiniones -).

Pues, es una anécdota, nada que demuestre nada (seguro que otros tienen otras anécdotas en el sentido contrario). Estuve en la UVE de la Diada (ya no recuerdo, si el año pasado o el anterior) y en el tramo en el que yo estaba, había un número respetable de banderas españolas en los balcones de la avenida. No pasó nada. Nadie tiro una piedra, se encaramó a un árbol para arrancar una. Nada de nada.

En el pueblo en el que vivo, pueblo particular porque si bien ahora manda el club de fútbol ERC antes mandaba el club de fútbol PP hay, a las afueras del pueblo, alguien que ondea una bandera española bien visible en el jardín de su casa. Oye, GOLDBUG, que llevo pasando por ese sitio tres años y pico y la bandera sigue ahí, la casa no ha sido quemada y sé, palabrita del niño jesús, que el propietario sigue vivo.

Yo te agradezco un montón que compartas tus conocimientos de Historia. De verdad.

Una vez más, un abrazo más que cordial.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Sep 2016)

José Luís Carpatos publicaba a la s 16:00h justo cuando se conoció el dato: 

ISM de servicios. Mayor caída mensual desde lo de Lehman en 2008. ¿Seguro que la FED sabe por donde va su economía?

ISM de servicios. Mayor caída mensual desde lo de Lehman en 2008. ¿Seguro que la FED sabe por donde va su economía?

Y el oro aumentando poco a poco, ahora alrededor del 2% y se mantiene.

El Cartel ya no tiene artillería para tirarlo abajo, ya no pueden amenazar con que subirán los intereses; así que intuyo una posibilidad del todo plausible, LA FED SUBIRÁ TIPOS EN SEPTIEMBRE, preciso para apoyar a la candidata del Cartel y ganar un para de meses de tiempo, que se jode la economía productiva de USA, total el sector manufacturero sólo es el 20% del PIB, con un poco de suerte el BCE se apunta rápido, eso veo una patada hacia adelante y "el que venga detrás, que arree", que se la componga como pueda.

En breve corrección del oro, subida de tipos ...Esa es mi predicción, basada en una conjetura sin demasiado fundamento

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 21:28 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Bueno GOLDBUG no quiero liarla
> Una vez más, un abrazo más que cordial.



No quiero liarla pero si pones una bandera del ISIS y otra del DAESH, juntas la dos, tienes garantizado que nadie te entra a robar


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> ...
> 
> Otra cosa muy distinta es que el estado y en interés del bien general proceda a expropiar unas viviendas (Por ejemplo las que hay delante de la Sagrada Família para poder acabarla) e indemnizar a sus propietarios por tener que desplazarlos o darles otra vivienda similar.
> 
> .




No voy a extenderme mucho ni entrar en materia quizá un tanto farragosa. El problema viene dado por la expresión "interés general" y es que, me gustaría que alguien me de un razonamiento del interés general sin llevarlo al terreno económico en su sentido más amplio.

Al final, ese interés general, pasa por la gestión de un patrimonio, y el dotar de naturaleza jurídica de bien demanial, al que un día fue privado. Ante esa situación, el principio de seguridad jurídica carece de sentido alguno, éste nace desde el momento que el Estado garantiza que los derechos de los ciudadanos no serán violentados de manera ilegítima, pero claro, cambiando la norma, se obtiene la legitimidad, por lo que la cuestión es clara, norma que no me plazca, norma que se modifica.

Puedes pensar que la expropiación de esas viviendas para la ampliación de ese templo esté justificada, para mi, no lo está. Mientras que para orar al Todopoderoso no es necesario "continente" alguno, sí que todos tenemos derecho a una vivienda. 

Y el señor X hace sus maletas, recibe una cantidad compensatoria (a ver si crees que el Estado va a pagar el precio de mercado) y no olvide cerrar al salir. El problema es que hoy es X, mañana puedes ser tú.

Y te digo otra cosa, el precio que la administración paga cuando expropia, el justiprecio, no es una indemnización, sino una limosna, y es que al Estado no le cuentes las posibilidades que tiene el terreno. La actividad lucrativa del Estado sólo tiene un sentido, Estado -> Ciudadano. El sentido contrario es posible, pero muy complejo. Algo así como lo que comentó creo que Paketazo, hormiga fuera del sistema, cigarra dentro.

----------

@Fernando, gracias por tus palabras, pero bueno, ya mi padre me enseñó que al "enemigo" hay que combatirlo con sus mismas armas, si éste acude con cuchillo, usa cuchillo, si acude con espada, espada debes usar. Pues mi "enemigo" usa el Derecho, así pues a empapar Derecho.

Más me sorprende a mi el conocimiento y la destreza que manejáis utilizando términos económicos y analizando diversas variables que a mí se me escapan, y de largo.... De la bolsa, mejor ni hablemos, las del maletero del coche para cuando voy a comprar, de las otras, ni la más remota idea.


Un saludo y gracias por los aportes


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Reeducación la que han intentado los gobiernos y tiranos Españoles de todas las épocas hacerle a los catalanes y ya ves tu lo que han conseguido,nada. Ahora el independentismo más fuerte que nunca, que imposible es españolizar a los niños catalanes eh?


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno GOLDBUG no quiero liarla porque espero que hayas comprendido que soy un conciliador nato (eso sí con mis principios que a diferencia de Groucho Marx no tengo otros - no me refiero a opiniones -).
> 
> Pues, es una anécdota, nada que demuestre nada (seguro que otros tienen otras anécdotas en el sentido contrario). Estuve en la UVE de la Diada (ya no recuerdo, si el año pasado o el anterior) y en el tramo en el que yo estaba, había un número respetable de banderas españolas en los balcones de la avenida. No pasó nada. Nadie tiro una piedra, se encaramó a un árbol para arrancar una. Nada de nada.
> 
> ...



Saludos "filósofo del hilo Frisch". Reconozco que en un anterior foro he podido parecer un radical españolazo...vamos que me he pasao. Pues normalmente soy bastante tranquilito en ese aspecto la verdad, pero sinceramente, demasiado ataque a mi país...que es España...ya duele. Pero no me arrepiento, pues viéndolo como un experimento, se puede extraer la conclusión que ningún fanatismo ni radicalismo es bueno. O como comenté anteriormente, cuando alguien se radicaliza hace que su contraparte también lo haga. Un ejemplo de esto, lo puedes tener con la Segunda Legislatura de Aznar y lo que pasó en Cataluña hacia su persona. Bueno yo sigo con lo mío, que la única radicalización que me interesa es la de la subida del oro de hoy, que no se que está pasando y si tiene algo que ver la subida de Trump en las encuestas. Saludos


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2016)

*Arbeyna* la idea la expones clara y limpia, y el que no lo entienda, pues con la administración y sus secuaces podrá terminar topando...

Creo que todos los que andamos por aquí y tenemos algo de chatarra dorada o plateada por ahí "escondida", entendemos el concepto de ser titular/propietario de algo, y poseer algo de verdad.

He visto hace unos 5 años como para hacer una autovía de entrada en una ciudad para aligerar el tráfico, se expropiaron 4 casas...eran unas casas con finca (huerta), con unos 80 años de antigüedad o más, en ella vivían ancianos exclusivamente, quizá el más joven podría tener 75 años.

Por cada casa pagaron aproximadamente unos 45.000€, y un piso malucho en la zona o alrededores, incluso en los muy alrededores rondaba entonces los 120.000€. La mayoría de ancianos terminaron en geriátricos públicos, y el dinero en el bolsillo de hijos o familiares. 

Me quedó grabada una imagen de uno de esos ancianos llorando a las cámaras, y pidiendo por favor que le matasen, que prefería morir antes que dejar lo que era la única ilusión de su vida... 

Hablo de un caso que vi, pues se hizo mediático en la zona por aquel entonces, sin embargo cualquiera puede ver las expropiaciones forzosas que hay en este país cada año por el avance y el bien común.

Si yo tengo mi casa, sé que mañana puedo perderla incluso siendo un ciudadano ejemplar. 

¿Qué tengo entonces realmente?

A parte del tiempo que me queda por vivir, pues los recuerdos, y poco más.

La democracia os he dicho mil veces que es una forma de gobierno muy injusta, casi tanto como una dictadura totalitaria, pues la mayoría decide, pero la razón no suele residir en la mayoría en multitud de ocasiones.

*Frisch* nos ha dado mil ejemplos de lo inútil que es ir a votar, yo en parte le entiendo, y muchos por aquí...nos lo venden como una libertad ganada en base a muchos sacrificios de nuestros antepasados, y no dudo que es verdad. Sin embargo os vuelvo a recordar, que delegar nuestras obligaciones en terceros no nos llevará nunca a buen puerto.

¿Le dais el número de la tarjeta de crédito al primero que pasa por la calle, o las llaves de casa, o del coche...?... pues que sepáis que todo eso ya tiene dueño, y no sois vosotros...salvo como he dicho antes para pagar los gastos que deriven de ello...y si no me creéis, pues dejad unos recibos de contribución si n abonar, o el del rodaje del coche, o cuando hagáis la declaración de la renta olvidaros a propósito de esa cuenta corriente que tenéis en Suiza y que doña hacienda se entere...ahí veréis cuanto tenéis de verdad.

*Charitazo21* en video que enlazas, sea verdad o esté actuando este directivo (yo creo que es verdad), es una muestra más de lo que es el valor de lo material, y el valor de lo etéreo

... algún día escribiré mis memorias, aun que sea para dejarlas en un cajón olvidadas, y en ellas explicaré como un día entendí que ni con todo el oro del mundo podría comprar los mejores momentos que he pasado en mi vida, y a partir de ahí, obré en consecuencia. Algunos no creerían a lo que renuncié, pero eso ya da igual, desde entonces no cambio ni un solo segundo de la vida que he elegido.

Un saludo a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Sep 2016)

Goldburg aquí no he leído nada de nadie que ataque a España, ese es precisamente el problema, ante una crítica a determinadas políticas del Estado español ya se ataca a España y eso no es, no debería ser así, todos los estados del mundo duran un tiempo determinado, solo tiene que ver un mapa de hace un siglo y Europa es irreconocible. No hay que imponer y no se puede imponer eternamente una nación sobre otra con el uso de la fuerza, la gente debe expresar su voluntad libremente sobre su futuro político. Catalunya en su antigua denominación (condado de Barcelona) se unió al Reino de Aragón, mediante matrimonio dinástico, y mantuvieron por separado sus propias leyes, costumbres e instituciones. Tras la unión del Reino de Aragón con Castilla los problemas fueron que en la guerra de sucesión pues sabiendo como eran los borbones en Francia, ya ves que en Francia acabaron con ellos, pues los catalanes junto al Reino de Aragón eran austracistas, mientras el Reino de Castilla eran borbonicos, como dice fernando esa fué la primera guerra mundial pues entraron en guerra muchos países. Cuando Felipe V traiciona los derechos historicos de autogobierno de Catalunya con el decreto de nueva planta, es cuando empieza el desencuentro con España. Yo creo que recuperar ese autogobierno es esencial para el pueblo catalán como así se ha manifestado en todas las épocas es un pueblo con coraje y nunca a dejado borrar su identidad, y eso que se han usado todos los métodos. Se imaginan ir los catalanes a invadir y masacrar a los castellanos??? A estas alturas de la historia y si no se propone desde Madrid, una relacción bilateral desde el respeto a sus respectivas leyes, solo cabe poner las urnas para el referendum.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Y unas breves líneas que bastante tiempo he tenido que emplear con el amigo GOLDBUG... Ja,ja,ja... SIEMPRE va bien cruzar tu "espada" con otra "equivalente", sino te "relajas" en demasía. ¡Ojo! que NO he perdido el "duelo", ni mucho menos... 

# External: Bienvenido al hilo y le diré que por aquí somos más partidarios del FÍSICO. Luego, no es menos cierto, que muchos nos siguen para aplicar nuestras "percepciones" al "papel", ya sea mediante ETFs, mineras, etc. Por consiguiente, puede seguir leyéndonos y hoy tampoco era el día más adecuado para plantearnos las cuestiones que realiza. ¿Por qué? Simplemente, porque los MPs han subido muy fuertemente en el día de hoy, especialmente la Plata... Habrá que esperar unos días para ver si es una salida en "falso" o forma parte del lateral/alcista en que estamos inmersos y que ya empieza a aburrir...

# Charizato21: Opino todo lo contrario que tú, al menos a día de hoy. El dato de hoy del ISM de EE.UU. es MUY MALO, pero también he conocido el dato del ECRI y marca todo lo contrario. En fin, no sé qué pensar... Por un lado, los datos macro americanos son MALOS, digan lo que digan, pero por otro lado te encuentras con datos totalmente contradictorios como el que te apunto del ECRI...

La subida en los MPs ha sido muy fuerte en el día de hoy: hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1354,25 y la Plata en los $20,140... Es una subida muy fuerte y falta ver qué continuidad va a tener. Yo sigo manteniendo que Septiembre será alcista para el Oro y me está sorprendiendo lo de la Plata, pero creo que lo mejor será hacer lo dicho: ¡Esperar! Tampoco hay "prisa", ¿No?

Y dejo esto...

- ECRI Weekly Leading Index at Multi-Year Highs | Jill Mislinski | FINANCIAL SENSE

- Metals Stocks: Gold gains as dollar dips amid Fed interest-rate uncertainty : Related Articles | OOYUZ

Saludos.


----------



## amador (6 Sep 2016)

Estudio sobre los contadores digitales. Por si alguien no tenia claro desde el principio que con ellos iban a ganar más. 

Los Contadores Inteligentes aumentan el recibo de la luz hasta un 35% con el mismo consumo de electricidad


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ... algún día escribiré mis memorias, aun que sea para dejarlas en un cajón olvidadas,
> 
> .../...



Dime cuál es el cajón, yo quiero leerlas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Sep 2016)

Menudas mafias las eléctricas! Panda de LADRONES!!! A mi casa vino un vendedor de ENDESA cuando yo estaba en el trabajo y le atendio mi mujer y la convenció para firmar cambio de gas y luz porque le dice que tiene 15 dias para anular el cambio de compañía sin cargos. Veo que son más caros y el mismo dia llama mi mujer para que anulen el cambio de compañía que nos quedamos con la actual, le dicen que ok pero no anularon nada. Ahora me han enviado varias facturas y cartas de una compañía mafiosa subcontratada por Endesa que amenaza con incluirme en registro de morosos, hemos llamado 100 veces y no les da la gana anular la revisión del gas hasta mayo del año que viene lo que supone unos 200 euros más, aparte de los 35€ que les pagué para que no me metan de moroso más 22€ que he pagado por lo mismo. Es increible como la mafia de la política hace puertas giratorias con la mafia de las electricas, así nos va. 
Además el titular soy yo pero dicen que al estar casados ella puede contratar por mi. Es esto legal? Tanto defensor del pueblo y tribunales de todas clases por que permiten estos abusos?


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Sep 2016)

¿Cómo saben ellos que estáis casados? Será porque se lo habéis dicho, no? Anda que no hay miles de parejas que "viven en pecado" sin pasar ni por la Capilla / Salón de plenos del Ayto o, ni tan siquiera inscribirse en el registro de uniones de hecho de la CCAA.

Independientemente de esto, a no ser que estés incapacitado judicialmente, tu mujer no puede contratar en tu nombre, ella puede formalizar contrato, pero no en tu nombre, que sea tu mujer no significa que sea tu representante.

Como has podido ver las palabras se las lleva el viento, en estos casos lo mejor es personarse en las oficinas y entregar escrito para que sellen copia, a malas, burofax con certificación de texto.

Yo les solicitaba de forma expresa la anulabilidad del contrato por error.

De todas formas, desconozco en tu CCAA o Ayto si existe algún tipo de servicio de información al consumidor, aquí tenemos la OMIC (Oficina Municipal de Información al Consumidor) puedes abrir una reclamación, es gratuita, e incoaran un expediente, que también te digo no tiene fuerza legal alguna, pero quizá se adhieran aunque no les sea favorable por aquello de mantener las apariencias.

Aún así, eso de abrir la puerta para que vengan a vender "algo"... yo, ni a los vecinos les abro.

(Perdon al resto del salón por este off-topic)


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Dime cuál es el cajón, yo quiero leerlas.



Tengo e-book, please, dejalo en un cajon electronico y dame acceso 

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 05:52 ----------

Gold - Silver Ratio y predicciones de oro a 1,400 $/oz a final de anyo

Gold/Silver Ratio Hits 2-Week Low After Nonfarm Payrolls

Gold - Asset of 2016 - Razones para comprar

Segun el autor, lo que ha convertido al oro en el activo del anyo 2016 han sido el MIEDO, la INCERTIDUMBRE y los BAJOS TIPOS DE INTERES a nivel mundial... vamos, que hasta mi nena eso lo entiende, y esta bien, pero el tipo se equivoca (o no lo quiere explicar) al explicar que hay detras de ese miedo... pero al menos, un articulo de lectura rapida como este no viene nunca mal...

A Golden Future But A Rocky Road - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: No escribirás esas "memorias" o eso creo. Deja pasar unos años y ya lo verás... Seguro que te acordarás de esto que ahora escribo e incluso si me equivoco y las escribes...

Yo SÍ que creo atisbar a qué "renunciastes" a cambio de qué... ¿"Riqueza" por "Tranquilidad"? Pues, si fue así, NO te has equivocado, aunque tengas que afrontar los problemas cotidianos y que requieren también de cierta "riqueza"... Tú "Riqueza", paketazo, ya la tienes en ti y aún te queda "madurar" en ese sentido, es decir la tienes, pero creo que aún no la has puesto en "valor"... En fin, aunque nuestras vidas seguramente han sido muy diferentes, observo ciertos "paralelismos" y mis años me indican que no debo andar muy equivocado, aunque eso lo sabrás tú.

Lo de las "memorias" está bien, pero a medida que las escribes siempre te preguntarás y si hubiera hecho "esto" en vez de "aquello" y muchas más "variables" que ahora no contemplas... No sabes -o SÍ- cómo puede cambiar una vida el haber tomado o no una decisión acertada o no... Luego, el preguntarse o "reflexionar" sobre lo que pudo haber sido es algo tan inútil que no merece la pena "reflexionar" acerca de ello... Bueno, a mí no me dará tiempo a leer esas "memorias" porque ya no andaré por aquí y porque, posiblemente, NO las escribas. Je,je,je... supongo que sabrás porqué lo digo, ¿No?

La vida, paketazo, puede ser más "sencilla" de lo que pensamos si nos apartamos de algo llamado "deseo" en su aspecto negativo y que suele ser el más "común"... Es lícito tener el deseo de mejorar, ser mejor, obtener un vida más llevadera, etc., etc. pero eso debe obtenerse sin tener que recurrir a un "culto" excesivo al dinero y que es NECESARIO en nuestra Sociedad actual y sería absurdo negar la mayor... 

Fíjate en ti mismo: años y años con formación académica, con los "huevos pelados" en la especulación financiera... y has acabado descubriendo el Oro en un apartado lugar que es este hilo donde escribimos unos... vete a saber cómo calificarnos. Y también el "mantra" más sabio: ves comprando poco a poco, aunque sin pausa (promediando), guárdalo en un cajón y olvídate de él... Una forma de "Seguro/Ahorro/Inversión" tan vieja y segura desde que existieron las primeras civilizaciones con "cara y ojos".

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Bueno, yo tuve una "historia" parecida con Endesa, pero todas las eléctricas de nuestro país son IGUALES. En la práctica, te vas a tener que aguantar hasta el próximo año a "eso" que le "vendieron" a tu mujer. Tienes la opción de cambiarte de Compañía y el mantenimiento están obligados a hacerlo igualmente hasta que finalice el mismo. Y, por si acaso, en su momento te personas en una oficina física de la compañía y le entregas un escrito en que manifiestas tu deseo de no desear más el servicio una vez éste finalice el período de contratación. Por supuesto, copia sellada para ti.

En el cambio de Compañía NO tardarán en ofrecerte el mismo servicio, pero con decir NO ya es suficiente, por supuesto te "amenazan" de forma soterrada de que puedes estar incumpliendo la ley, pero eso se soluciona de forma cortante y se les dice: el mantenimiento NO hace falta que me lo haga la Compañía y yo mismo puedo contratar al profesional que yo desee.

Y, aunque NO sirva de mucho, deberías pasarte por la Oficina del Consumidor y presentar una denuncia y especificando bien que se lo "venden" a tu mujer, pero que el propietario o la titularidad es tuya, por tanto la legalidad se la han pasado por el "forro"... Y yo haría caso a lo que te ha comentado Arbeyna: te pasas por la Oficina y haces la reclamación con copia para ti sellada y firmada. Tienes la opción más cara del Budofax. Y desde luego me pasaba por la Oficina del Consumidor que es gratuita y para algo está.

Además, aunque en un anterior comentario, hablabas de defender tu casa a "fuego y sangre", pues empieza por lo más básico: los "extraños" no entran en casa de uno y menos de forma "voluntaria", ya me entiendes... Y es que la vida "enseña" o eso dicen...

# JohnGalt: No sé, pero a mí la mayor parte de los artículos de los "vende" Oro me dejan bastante indiferente. Es más, la mayor parte de ellos parece que están escritos para gente con un nivel cultural más bien bajo. No digo que siempre sea así, pero bueno acostumbra a ser la "norma"...

Como bien dices, JohnGalt, los "motivos" todos los sabemos, pero el "porqué" NO lo explica el articulista e imagino que esperando que el MIEDO haga su efecto... a fin de cuentas es un vendedor. Y tampoco hay que darle muchas vueltas a esos "motivos" cuando por aquí hemos recomendado lo que hemos recomendado y que no son sólo MPs...

Y voy a explicar una anécdota que se me produjo hace unos días. Me encontré con un buen amigo que no es conocido en los medios de comunicación, aunque pronto lo será si consigue lo que se ha propuesto, puesto que es alguien que se sale de lo "común". Es un "todo terreno" de la montaña y de lo inhóspito... Viene de hacer un largo recorrido a pie por el Polo Norte, pronto se irá a Sudamérica a probar de coronar una cumbre de allí que parece que es un "imposible" -se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los que lo han conseguido- y el próximo año volverá a probar el Himalaya -ya lo subió en una ocasión-.

Bien, cuento esto para que os hagáis una idea de que NO es un tipo corriente y de éstos se encuentran muy pocos a lo largo de la vida de uno. La cuestión es que NO conseguí "demostrarle" a él la utilidad "real" del Oro. Es más, es totalmente escéptico, pero es que los ejemplos que me ponía eran de "cajón" para un hombre acostumbrado a desafiar a la Naturaleza y que no a vencerla... Eso ya me lo dejo claro. Como me dijo: "Fernando, en el Polo Norte, en el Himalaya, el Oro NO es útil y lo son otras cosas". Evidentemente, se refería a que es más importante la dureza mental y física que lo material, vamos que se puede tener todo el Oro del mundo, pero eso no hará que puedas subir el Himalaya ni que te puedas dar un gran "paseo" por el Polo Norte o el Sahara...

En fin, es un tipo que tiene "pasta", sino no podría hacer todo lo que emprende, pero que no suele darle importancia. Además es historiador y escribe libros sobre esa temática. Y en lo que coincidimos es que vivir la vida bien no tiene porqué ser caro...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2016)

charitazo21 te he dejado un privado hace ya unos días.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: No escribirás esas "memorias" o eso creo. Deja pasar unos años y ya lo verás... Seguro que te acordarás de esto que ahora escribo e incluso si me equivoco y las escribes...
> 
> ...



El oro en el Polo Norte no será útil. Pero para llegar allí necesitó algo que la mayoría de nosotros no tenemos: dinero. Y el oro es dinero. Antes de subir al Himalaya tuvo que conseguirlo, y mucho. Mis compañeros de trabajo, aunque fueran muy buenos alpinistas, solo pueden llegar a duras penas a Benidorm. Un negro subsahariano podrá soñar con subir al Everest, pero no saldrá en su vida del barrio de chabolas en el que se pudre. En el mundo moderno, que es todo salvo el de los pocos cazadores-recolectores que quedan, sin algo de dinero-oro no te dejan ni respirar.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> charitazo21 te he dejado un privado hace ya unos días.



Disculpa, no lo había visto, te he respondido

______
Más razones para los metales ... acabo de leer de José Luís Carpatos que están estudiando Alemania-Francia la posibilidad de desdoblar la moneda: Euro A y Euro B.



... Un par de artículos en GurusBlog ... Explican cómo Alemania y Francia ya tienen una hoja de ruta para poner una Europa a dos velocidades (y muestran los papeles).

La filtración del proyecto del Superestado Franco-Alemán

*GurusBlog*

Ya está aquí la UE a dos velocidades
*GurusBlog*

No quiero que te alarmes. Hoy y mañana no va a pasar nada, pero conviene que te hagas ciertas preguntas porque este tipo de escenarios se pueden dar en el futuro y tienes que estar peraparado para que no te afecten de forma negativa. La broma puede ser que si se da algún dia, puedes parder una gran parte de todo tu ahorro e inversión y no disponer de el al menos temporalmente.

El problema de dos velocidades implica que tiene que haber dos monedas, dos valoraciones diferentes de moneda. Euro A y euro B por ejemplo.


*Situación intradía. Pendientes de la resistencia del EX50 y lo que pueda traer el BCE. ¿Y si algún día apareciera el euro B?*


----------



## amador (7 Sep 2016)

Un artículo interesante y comedido. 

Tipos de interés: Cómo actuar ante una eventual explosión de la burbuja de los bonos. Blogs de Telón de Fondo

Cuando muchos están esperando algo igual ese algo no se produce o tarda en producirse o no se produce con tanta virulencia.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2016)

*Amador* el articulista razona coherentemente la exposición, pero yo me quedo con esto:

_El inicio de la crisis se producirá, en mi opinión, por:

1.Una pérdida repentina de confianza de los inversores (en el valor de los bonos), o... 


2.Una mejora significativa de la situación económica global (y consiguiente subida de los tipos de interés

_

Da por echo que los bonos están en manos privadas por que estos obtienen un rendimiento "significativo" por poseerlos. Yo creo que los bonos están en manos privadas (banca privada), por el quid pro quo entre estado/banca privada

_le voy a ofrecer un negocio que no podrá rechazar_ Vd. hace lo que yo digo, y yo le capitalizo a su antojo, y si va todo mal, nos encargaremos de derivar su responsabilidad por mala gestión entre los millones de almas ignorantes que creen en nosotros.

Los bonos ahora mismo no se sustentan en ninguna confianza, se sustentan por la fuerza de la "impresora"...y punto. ¿mañana?...o inventan alguna argucia o se les acabará yendo todo al carajo.

Lo del a mejora económica que pone el articulista...pues ene se caso, no digo que no, pero de momento, ni la veo, ni me la creo...pero la espero.

*Fernando* lo de escribir mis memorias es una manera de hablar, ya me entiendes, todos aquí tenemos muchas historias buenas que podrían interesar...o eso queremos creer, no obstante, cada una de nuestras vidas es un libro, y nuestra obligación es recordarlo para poder escribir la siguiente página.

La vida son prioridades y elecciones (no las de la papeleta), en base a eso, deberemos de priorizar nuestros actos y obrar consecuentemente.

Tu amigo escala montañas y hace deportes de riesgo y aventura...eso es el oro de la vida...como lo es ver la sonrisa de un hijo, o darle un abrazo a un amigo cuando llega de un viaje, o contemplar una puesta de sol al lado de nuestra media naranja/limón, o tomar una copa de vino frente a una buena mesa...

¿Qué el oro no vale nada?...pues claro que no vale nada si nadie lo acepta como medio de pago, pero eso mismo es aplicable a prácticamente todo lo que tenga valor económico "teórico"

¿Puedo comprar tus recuerdos y vivencias con oro?...pues eso...

no obstante, no quita para que yo pueda vivir las mías, tu las tuyas, y tu amigo subir al Everest, mientras sabemos que tenemos un puñado de algo que hoy en día sí vale a ojos de la gran mayoría.

*Amador* lo de los contadores inteligentes es muy posible que nos encarezcan la factura, pero a parte de eso, por aquí ya comentamos que tienen muchas otras finalidades...y no simplemente que la compañía eléctrica recaude...y esas otras finalidades son las que me preocupan más.

Por cierto, mientras escribo contemplo 2 hermosas Vreneli que hoy valen más que ayer (referenciadas en $  )... ¿y mañana?... ¿Quién sabe?...¿realmente importa?

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por compartir.

*Edito por lo de las 2 velocidades que Charitazo deja en su artículo *
Ni lo veo ni creo que suceda, ningún país va a aceptar usar la moneda B para ganar en competitividad, a costa de vender la esclavitud de su pueblo a precio de ganga, mientras otros usan la moneda A, y convierten a sus ciudadanos en la élite.

Antes que usar 2 monedas euro, se retornaría a la moneda originaria antecesora del euro (Dracma, Escudo, Lira, Peseta...) dando mayor autonomía al país que la emita, bajo la supervisión de la UE y del BCE (ambos panda de chorizos exageradamente bien pagados y que cobrarían sus grandes servicios en euro A++)...bueno, quizá a Rajoy si le colarían lo del euro B, pero solo a él...o eso creo.

::


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kovaliov: Lo que tú quieras... pero un Sherpa prefiere Dólares a Oro...Y, SÍ, mi amigo de alguna manera es un "afortunado", pero si tiene "fortuna" es porque se la ha ganado y es un hombre honrado y para mí lo ESENCIAL: es una buena persona. Eso es lo que yo más valoro y más que el Oro. Por si lo desconoces -que NO- éste NO te lo vas a llevar a la "otra" vida, bueno para quienes crean en ella -lícito, frisch, no te "mosquees"...-, porque lo que es yo, como "mucho" me convertiré en "Energía"...

# paketazo: Si te he entendido perfectamente y, quizás, mucho mejor que muchos de los que andan por aquí y por eso dices lo de "es una manera de hablar"... Ja,ja,ja... MUY BUENO lo de la "media naranja/limón"... Espero que no tengas oportunidad de "profundizar" en ello y te lo digo porque los devenires de la vida hacen que lo que fue "naranja" se convirtiera en "limón" y luego, con el paso del tiempo, vuelve a ser "naranja" aunque sea a través del recuerdo.

NO creo que me tengas que convencer de las "bondades" del Oro, puesto que llevo años defendiendo su posesión FÍSICA y, en todo caso, habrá sido al contrario...pero bueno esa NO es la cuestión y ambos hablamos de lo mismo: hay Oro y "Oro". Dejo la elección del mismo a cada cual, pero recordando aquello que uno NO debe pretender ser el más rico del Cementerio...

Respecto a los Bonos, pues yo voy bastante "cargado" de ellos, sobre todo en el PPA que tengo y mira que le estoy dando vueltas a este asunto. He realizado últimamente movimientos muy defensivos al respecto, pero desde luego la "tranquilidad" NO la tengo, pero igual que lo que pueda tener en las cuentas corrientes...

También te digo una cosa: antes que los Bonos se vayan a la MIERDA lo harán las Bolsas y estoy hablando de un CRACK en toda regla... Y, si ambas cosas suceden, pocas cosas van a quedar con "valor": MPs y TEMPORALMENTE... y poco más. Bueno, lo que hayas podido acumular "útil" como buena hormiga, si es que lo has sido...

SÍ, lo de los contadores "inteligentes" es preocupante, pero NO sólo por la elevación de precios -que también...-, sino porque van a conocer nuestros hábitos y eso más los putos "Algoritmos" = a la cuadratura del círculo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Me acabo de leer lo aportado por Charizato21 y NO es la primera vez que sale a relucir lo del Euro a dos velocidades, vamos que ya hace años que "circuló" esa posible medida y que yo no descarto que esté en la "agenda" como un plan B, C o el que "toque"...

# paketazo: Cuando se pierde la Soberanía de un país, éste queda a disposición de lo que decidan los demás respecto al mismo. Por esa razón, hay tanto MIEDO a los "populismos", ya sean de extrema izquierda o de extrema derecha... Lo digo por el comentario de Cárpatos enlazado por Charizato21. Y que yo sepa Le Pen ha dicho públicamente que es partidaria de realizar un Referéndum para decidir sobre la pertenencia de Francia en la UE... Hace tiempo que deje de leer a Cárpatos porque éste ha bajado mucho en los últimos años y, en el fondo, el es un actor activo de la MIERDA que rodea todo este puto TEATRO que es el mundo financiero... Se ha lucido diciendo que Japón queda "lejos"... y que es lo que se tarda en darle a la tecla que mueve el "Algoritmo" que corresponda. 

Ciertamente, cuando comentaba sobre mis preocupaciones sobre mi cartera de Bonos era, entre otras razones, por lo que se apunta en el artículo de Charizato21 y es que hay países en los que su pertenencia a la UE puede suponer esa MISMA devaluación que si estuvieran fuera, aunque en ese caso cabría más "cintura"... En fin, habrá que explorar alternativas al Ahorro Conservador, ya que a pesar de que éste está "cercenado" parece que el objetivo final es robarlo sin más...

Bueno, más motivos para buscar refugios "alternativos"... ¡Ah! paketazo: al "indigente mental" del Rajao le dicen que se ha de utilizar la Rupía y ya la tienes implantada... que si hay alguien con el culo bien DILATADO es este "pollo"...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Sep 2016)

Charitazo interesante articulo el que enlazas sobre una unión politica y de defensa mucho más estrecha entre países europeos. Sobre el Euro A y el Euro B, hace años que se viene hablando y una cosa hay que tener clarísima, si se pone en marcha será de un día para otro y sin previo aviso, ya que si avisasen con antelación todo el mundo sacaría del banco el dinero en euros actuales, en cambio si el anuncio es por sorpresa solo se salvará el dinero en metálico que uno tenga y aún así será obligatorio que le pongan el sello con la denominación nueva con lo que perdería parte del valor, hasta que pusiesen en circulación los nuevos euros. Solo se podría sacar los euros buenos del país pero destranjis y si te pillan te quedas sin nada.


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2016)

En mi opinión, las cifras, los datos ya no tienen prácticamente ninguna influencia en la conciencia colectiva, sin embargo, este artículo hace una recopilación con datos desde 2005 que interesará a los ratones de biblioteca que creo abundamos en este hilo.

Por señalar un párrafo (aunque éste no habla de cifras).

_" En diciembre de 2011, el ex subsecretario del Tesoro en la administración Clinton, Roger Altman, escribió un artículo para el Financial Times en el que se describen los mercados financieros como un "supra-gobierno global", que puede "expulsar a los regímenes arraigados ... fuerza de austeridad, rescates y otros cambios de política importantes a nivel bancario. Altman dijo sin rodeos que la influencia de esta entidad" empequeñece las instituciones multilaterales como el Fondo Monetario Internacional " y " se han convertido en la fuerza más poderosa de la tierra."_

La cosa tiene su gracia:

Mercados financieros
ex-subsecretario del Tesoro en la administración Clinton - Roger Altman
Financial Times
Fondo Monetario Internacional

Es decir que según esta gente la alternativa está clara o Mercados Financieros o Fondo Monetario Internacional.

Entre medio el Financial Times.

¿Por quién quiere ser usted estafado?

Esto de poder elegir es un auténtico lujo.


Capitalismo Transnacional | Conjugando Adjetivos)


----------



## racional (7 Sep 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y el oro es dinero.



No es dinero, ahora es un seguro, o eso se dice en este foro.


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2016)

Bueno, racional, en este hilo se habla de muchas cosas.
Lo que está claro es que se trata de reflexionar y yo creo que con honestidad.
A ver si participas en ello, lo enriquecerías.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Sep 2016)

Buenas

El tema del euro de dos velocidades ya se planteó en su día, y bien saben los todopoderosos, y no me refiero al "Creador" que es inviable esa salida, entre otras cuestiones, por el tema del pago de la deuda, y aquí lo que interesa es que se siga pidiendo, se continúe prestando y la deuda sea como la "x" dentro de los polinomios de Taylor, tendente a infinito.

En otro orden de cosas, me está resultando llamativo la cantidad de incendios que asolan nuestra querida España (decía la canción) y he recordado que en Julio del año pasado se modificó la Ley de Montes, que entró en vigor en Octubre del mismo año.

Uno de los cambios sustanciales, fue dejar la puerta abierta para que a los montes quemados, se les pueda cambiar el "uso" del suelo sin que pasen los 30 años que marcaba la anterior norma.


Sesenta y tres. El apartado 1 del artículo 50 queda redactado como sigue:

«1. Las comunidades autónomas deberán garantizar las condiciones para la restauración de los terrenos forestales incendiados, y queda prohibido:

a)* El cambio de uso forestal al menos durante 30 años.*

(bla, bla, bla...)

Asimismo, con carácter excepcional las comunidades autónomas podrán acordar el* cambio de uso forestal cuando concurran razones imperiosas de interés público *de primer orden que deberán ser apreciadas mediante ley, siempre que se adopten las medidas compensatorias necesarias que permitan recuperar una superficie forestal equivalente a la quemada. 

(bla, bla, bla....)


Vaya sopresa!!! vuelve a aparecer la coletilla "interés público". Lo primero que me lleva a pensar es en lo de siempre, que "público" debe ser sinónimo de "económico" y en lo segundo en el "cambio climático", supongo que nos deben sobrar montes en España para actuar de esta manera.


---------------------

Y por último, y es que sino lo digo reviento. 

Bajo mi punto de vista que un individuo carezca de formación alguna, no es impedimento para tratar con él, me da lo mismo tratar con un Catedrático de la materia X de la Facultad Y, que con una persona que no terminó la EGB, me es indeferente. Eso sí, lo único que pido son unas reglas mínimas de educación, que al fin y a la postre, debería ser el patrón de conducta dentro de una sociedad, es decir, un modelo normalizado de conducta, en el que los participantes conocieran las reglas mínimas para establecer comunicación con el resto.

Bien, cuando un sujeto lanza una pregunta al aire, y otro, de forma totalmente altruista, decide responderla, está cometiendo un acto de generosidad, está regalando SU tiempo a cambio de nada (dos regalos está ofreciendo, el tiempo que se tarda en responder, y el tiempo que el que responde tardó en dominar la disciplina sobre la que se pronuncia, -doble regalo-). ¿Qué menos que corresponder con un acto de gratitud? ¿Qué menos que dirigirse al otro sujeto y darle las "gracias" por su gesto?

Pues esos pequeños detalles son los que algunos ponemos en valor, que siempre hay que dar las gracias cuando el prójimo, sin razón que le obligase, tiene una deferencia para con nosotros. Se trata de una muestra de respeto, de cortesía.


La educación es un valor que está en peligro si normas tan simples de comportamiento se pasan por alto, al final acabaremos gruñendo como los animales, o bueno, acabarán.

Creo que he sido claro con lo que quiero trasladar, ¿verdad? Aplícate el cuento, Humano de plata.

------------------


----------



## racional (7 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> A ver si participas en ello, lo enriquecerías.



Aqui lo que pasa es que solo os interesan las noticias que coindicen con vuestros deseos, y quereis ignorar la realidad que no os gusta.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

¡Mambo! Ya llego la "Salsa" del hilo...


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Aqui lo que pasa es que solo os interesan las noticias que coindicen con vuestros deseos, y quereis ignorar la realidad que no os gusta.



A ti lo que te pasa es que eres incapaz de enlazar noticia alguna que ponga en entredicho lo que aquí se plasma (en relación al oro), y eso te quema 

Asómate por aquí con más frecuencia, sabes que se te quiere.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2016)

Hombre *racional* ¿se han terminado las vacaciones?

Ya hacía falta un "alma" en este foro que nos abriera de una vez los ojos...¡y ha llegado!

A ver si animas un poco el cotarro, y logras bajar el oro a la cota de 1290$ OZ, con eso me conformo de momento.

*Arbeyna* ya sabes lo que decían los viejos: ¡hecha la ley, hecha la trampa!

En cuanto a montes...no sé si sobran o no, pero pocos deben de quedar ya por chamuscar...como anécdota, tengo dos personas cercanas currando de brigadistas (1000€ mes y guardias a mazo), y los tíos están hasta los mismísimos huevos de encontrar aparatos incendiarios en 2 de cada 3 incendios.

Y digo yo...¡coño!, si sabes que te pueden caer la porra de años a la sombra por quemar un monte, no es mejor entrar en una joyería y robarla, o algo así...¿Qué se nos está escapando para que uno se juegue su futuro quemando un monte?

*Fernando* está claro que los bonos serán lo último en caer, y antes hay mucha "mierda" que sacar de la escombrera. No obstante, yo que tú, y no es un consejo, pues no lo necesitas, reequilibraría la cartera en cuanto viera alguna señal de esas de cisnes oscurillos tirando a pardo cenizo...

Lo del euro de dos velocidades compañero *humano de plata* es absurdo, sobre todo si lo hacen de un día para otro como plantea Vd. ... las leyes funcionan como funcionan, y eso, sin yo ser legislador, solo se podría hacer en caso excepcional, del estilo de un golpe de estado, guerra inminente, hackeo de los mercados...

Si por ejemplo yo tengo 100.000€ nadie puede convertiros en 100.000 €B class, sin darme un aviso previo...y en caso de dármelo, yo ya obraré en consecuencia...¿como?

Sencillo, comprando por ejemplo títulos en el mercado dónde se use exclusivamente €A class como cotización...como podría ser Alemania o Francia llegado el caso.

Un saludo a todos, pero especialmente al maestro *Racional*


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Aqui lo que pasa es que solo os interesan las noticias que coindicen con vuestros deseos, y quereis ignorar la realidad que no os gusta.




No te falta razón racional.
Toda opinión (incluso científica) es el proferimiento de una hipótesis que uno trata de saber si es cierta o no.

Y el ser humano (te incluyo) tiene pues, esa tendencia a tomarse sus deseos por realidades (incluso ciertos científicos).

Sin embargo, y al cabo de no sé cuántos miles de comentarios (personas que se toman el tiempo de pensar y escribir) en estos cuatro hilos de este Hilo, siempre ha prevalecido aportar.

Aporta tú lo tuyo, documéntalo, razónalo (y como soy un creyente cristiano, que prima el corazón si lo dices honestamente, mejor).

Los comentarios algorítmicos, en este hilo, afortunadamente, por el momento, sobran.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

Hombre, Arbeyna, NO tengas duda de que lo tenemos en "estima"... Ahora no recuerdo si fuistes tú el que dijo que llevaba la "página de humor" del hilo. En cualquier caso, siempre es bienvenido por esa especie de enunciados humorísticos que nos coloca... Lo que sucede es que se lo tengo dicho: se lo tiene que CURRAR más, porque sino va perdiendo "gas". SÍ, ya sé que es como una "gaseosa", pero bueno un poco más de "contenido" sería de agradecer.

Arbeyna, totalmente de acuerdo con lo que has manifestado. Dar las Gracias es muy sencillo y no cuesta NADA, simplemente es una muestra de educación. Evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo a lo mismo: si algunos intentan ayudar desde sus conocimientos en un caso práctico que menos que reconocerlo, pero bueno allá cada cual con su Educación y sus "valores"...

Respecto a lo que comentas de los incendios, Arbeyna, tengo algunas informaciones y me las leeré. Si observo que son de interés general ya haré un resumen o pondré los enlaces.

Y ayer GOLDBUG hizo una referencia a que Trump había "pillado" a Clinton. Bien, vi la noticia de la CNN, pero ésta no me concordaba con lo que yo suelo recibir, así que lo he mirado y no sé qué "oscura" maniobra hay detrás de la CNN, pero aquí os dejo un enlace muy interesante para que veáis como van las encuestas por allí y algunas casi en "tiempo real"...

- 2016 General Election: Trump vs. Clinton - Polls - HuffPost Pollster

Como podeís observar, Clinton sigue "mandando" en todas las encuestas, menos en la de la CNN... Ciertamente, se observa un "recorte" en la distancia que mantenían, pero aún así...

Y dejo este otro enlace que ya es menos "indicativo" por cuanto es del voto "seguro" de Clinton...

- Elecciones Estados Unidos 2016 Hillary Clinton vs. Donald Trump: Nueva Encuesta de Fox News Reporta Diferencia de 10 Puntos : Política : Latinos Post en Español

Más tarde, vuelvo de nuevo...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: La Cartera de Bonos la tengo más que reequilibrada dentro de lo posible y ya he explicado que he estado haciendo movimientos muy defensivos al respecto. Todo lo que no tenía cierto valor crediticio ya está vendido, pero aún así NO las tengo todas conmigo... ¿Venderlo todo y meterlo en MPs? NI de COÑA... Hay que estar diversificado SIEMPRE, porque si de algo estoy seguro es de que "esto" se irá a la MIERDA, pero el "cuándo" NO lo sé con certeza... y puedo hacer todas las prospecciones que quiera, pero el Futuro sigue siendo DESCONOCIDO.

Bueno, paketazo, eso de que NO puede ser: ¿cómo se lo "explicas" a un argentino, chipriota o griego? ¡Joder! igual JohnGalt puede explicarnos algo al respecto, ya que creo que él vivió el Corralito argentino...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2016)

sería interesante *Fernando* y creo que para todos los que por aquí nos dejamos caer, que alguien que sufriera un corralito en sus carnes, nos narrase a fondo si se intuyó algo previamente, me refiero entre la masa popular, o cogió a todos desprevenidos al estilo de un terremoto.

*J. Galt* ya has comentado que lo viviste, pero si pudieras ilustrarnos sobre las sensaciones que tuviste o te transmitieron días o semanas antes al suceso, creo que sería algo a valorar.

Un saludo y por hoy lo dejo. 

Gracias a todos por aportar...sí , sí...he dicho *gracias*...salud y saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, ya que te has ido a descansar, mañana le echas un vistazo a esto...

- Crisis argentina

Ya leyendo el principio, no sé pero qué nos recuerda... Y luego la Cronología de los hechos es tan clara que puede servirnos bastante como "orientación", pero claro "ellos" también lo saben, por tanto pueden volver a "trucar" los dados... ¿No te parece? Eso SÍ, "indicios" creo que SIEMPRE existirán y lo único es que sepamos "interpretarlos" a tiempo...

Y SÍ, tú SIEMPRE das las Gracias y también nos regalas unos excelentes comentarios. Que lo sepas,,, aunque ya lo sabes, ¡Bribón!

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ....
> 
> Si por ejemplo yo tengo 100.000€ nadie puede convertiros en 100.000 €B class, sin darme un aviso previo...y en caso de dármelo, yo ya obraré en consecuencia...¿como?
> 
> ...




Este comentario me ha traído a la memoria la devaluación que sufrió la peseta en los 90. Yo por aquella época, digamos que estaba en cosas de veinteañeros. 

Los que por entonces teníais la cabeza más asentada, ¿Cómo os pilló la decisión? Quiero decir, ¿hubo aviso previo? ¿Se pudieron liquidar los saldos y "meterlos" en divisa, metales o cualquier otro valor que no sufriera esa devaluación?

Entiendo que antes implantar este tipo de medidas era más fácil, sin Bancos online, sin internet y demás, cerraba el Banco el viernes a las 14:00 y hasta el lunes a las 09:00 tenían tiempo de sobra para "gestionar" ahora la medida, una medida de ese tipo, sería más compleja, ¿no?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Sep 2016)

Frich suelo ser siempre educado y creo que te has pasado divagando por el espacio exterior pata interpretar que yo he tenido tiempo hoy para ponerme a escribir agradecimientos, he estado muy ocupado no como tu.
Por cierto gracias a fernando por tu opinión de Endesa ladrones! Y a cualquier otro forero que se sienta aludido.
Hoy vemos como va la democracia en este país:
Interior esgrime la ley que ilegalizó Batasuna para no registrar el Partit Demòcrata Català
Y OJO La que pretendían hacer los islamistas en Notre Dame, 7 bombonas de butano en un coche delante de la catedral. 
La policía francesa encuentra un coche cargado con bombonas de gas cerca de Notre Dame
No me extraña que los ingleses vayan a construir un muro en Calais viendo este panorama...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Pues, recuerdo muy bien la devaluación de Julio de 1977, con Enrique Fuentes Quintana, Vicepresidente económico, y que fue del... ¡24,87%! Luego, también la de una época bastante negra en la Economía española y fue allá por Diciembre de 1982, con Miguel Boyer y que fue del 8%... La verdad, Arbeyna, en aquellos tiempos había muy poca cultura económica y mucho menos financiera, por tanto le pilló en "bragas" a todo el mundo de la "calle" y supongo que NO a los "otros", es decir a los que manejaban el "cotarro"... Y yo aún tardé bastantes años -demasiados...- en ponerme las "pilas".

Sobre los incendios de Portugal y Galicia dejo dos enlaces (son del pasado mes de Agosto). Son muy ilustrativos y, especialmente, el segundo que despeja cualquier tipo de duda de que ha sido obra de la mano del "hombre"...

- Los incendios de Galicia y Portugal, visibles desde el espacio - Faro de Vigo

- Los incendios de Galicia y norte de Portugal, visibles desde el espacio « Agrisat Iberia s.l.

Y abundando en lo que comentaba sobre los Bonos, y fíjate bien paketazo si es una "buena" opción... porque el Bono alemán a 10 años está en el "subsuelo" con una rentabilidad a 1 año en el -115,85%. Dejo un gráfico muy explicativo...

- Rendimiento de Bono Alemania a 10 años - Investing.com

Si a eso añadimos que se están concediendo hipotecas a largo plazo con un tipo fijo muy por debajo del tipo medio histórico, pues... Y, para abundar un poco más, antes de traspasar uno de mis Planes de Pensiones la oferta del garantizado que se me ofrecía era del +0,6% anual y con vencimiento a 8 años, es decir un magro +4,8% por todo el período. ¿Qué quiere decir esto? Pues, la sensación es que se espera una larga temporada de tipos muy bajos, sino... que alguien me lo "explique".

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Intuyo que en Galicia puede tener relación con la privatización, la única comunidad autónoma que ha privatizado el servicio de bomberos 

*
Galicia, territorio único de bomberos privados*


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Este comentario me ha traído a la memoria la devaluación que sufrió la peseta en los 90. Yo por aquella época, digamos que estaba en cosas de veinteañeros.
> 
> Los que por entonces teníais la cabeza más asentada, ¿Cómo os pilló la decisión? Quiero decir, ¿hubo aviso previo? ¿Se pudieron liquidar los saldos y "meterlos" en divisa, metales o cualquier otro valor que no sufriera esa devaluación?



En los 90 yo hacía parte de los treintañeros pasaditos.
Nada, no hubo aviso previo.
Niente de niente.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Yo puse los "cimientos" de mis "pilas" en 1991, si la memoria no me traiciona...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> sería interesante *Fernando* y creo que para todos los que por aquí nos dejamos caer, que alguien que sufriera un corralito en sus carnes, nos narrase a fondo si se intuyó algo previamente, me refiero entre la masa popular, o cogió a todos desprevenidos al estilo de un terremoto.
> 
> *J. Galt* ya has comentado que lo viviste, pero si pudieras ilustrarnos sobre las sensaciones que tuviste o te transmitieron días o semanas antes al suceso, creo que sería algo a valorar.
> 
> ...



Con mucho gusto, *paketazo*.

El enlace de *fernando *es una descripcion de los acontecimientos y un analisis macro del mismo, pero el articulo no logra transmitir el dia a dia que se vivia antes y durante el corralito, un dia a dia que en la actualidad no ha cambiado mucho, no se si para bien o para mal, porque tiene sus pros y contras.

Que indicios habia de que todo se derrumbaria? En el dia a dia, es decir, en las conversaciones e intercambios con el 98% de la poblacion (extrapolo a mis conocidos), no habia indicios... vivian como dicen ellos mismos en "una nube de pedo" (vivir alli enriquece el vocabulario ).

Ahora bien, un 2%, gente similar a la que visita este foro, lo anticipaba. En mi caso, digamos, lo anticiparon dos personas: una de ellas un mes antes de que sucediera y no la hicimos caso (y la jodimos: yo tenia 28 tacos y recien llegado al pais); el otro, en el gobierno, unas horas antes (la llamada que hizo fue tarde y no pudimos tomar accion).

Que dos indicios claros hubo:

1. *Riesgo pais*. Es dificil de ver en un pais con la dinamica de Argentina, pero si lo miras en retrospectiva, estaba claro. Un mes antes, el riesgo pais empezo a subir... tradicionalmente se habia movido entre 1200 y 1400, con algunos bandazos (son muy emocionales, como nosotros) de corta duracion... pero antes del palo, empezo a subir y sobrepaso los 2000 puntos... en 2002 llego creo que a mas de 6000, pero eso es otra historia... 

Y por que tendria que haberme fijado en eso? (en ese momento no tenia ni puta idea de que existia ese indicador) Pues sencillo: en un pais tan convulso financieramente como Argentina, con la hiper-inflacion de Alfonsin y la era post-Menem, el riesgo pais ERA UN INDICADOR QUE SALIA TODOS LOS DIAS EN LOS PERIODICOS... y se hablaba de el en las radios y teles si se movia mucho... aqui en Espanya empezamos a hablar de el hace poco ienso:

2. *Depositos a plazo ofertados por los bancos*. En septiembre u octubre, no recuerdo bien, empece a recibir ofertas de depositos a plazo fijo (2-5 anyos) que ofrecian rentabilidades del 7-8% mes... en noviembre, el HSBC me ofrecio una del 12%... joder, y no me di cuenta! mas claro agua! 

++++++++++

Horas antes de que el :: de Cavallo anunciara en la tele (la cara de lelos de mi mujer y yo cuando lo veiamos era tremenda!) que los depositos se congelaban temporalmente y que solo se podia sacar 250 pesos por semana de los cajeros, recibi una llamada... me dijo, trata de sacar lo que puedas del banco... pero los bancos estaban cerrados y mi limite de tarjeta era una puta mierda... asi que... ni fui ni saque... 

Luego vimos en la tele como decenas de camiones de seguridad tranportaban dinero (dolares) a Ezeiza para sacarlos del pais... los poderosos daban su paso a hacerse mas ricos aprovechando la devaluacion que se veia...

Fue una llamada tardia, pero esclarecedora horas despues.

De los indicios, no puedo explicar mas. Pillaron a jubilados y a mogollon de gente. Lo que es jugoso, es lo que paso despues de ese corralito, en horas, dias y digamos 3-6 meses despues... eso es lo que radicalmente me desperto en la "superviciencia financiera"... pero es otra historia... algo larga...

Aun asi, si pudiera, seguiria viviendo en Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Sep 2016)

Gracias por la narración JohnGalt,

Nosotros tuvimos la suerte de visitar Buenos Aires a comienzos del 2003, creo que fue por marzo.... vimos una oferta para volar allí tirada, y la verdad que son de esas cosas que no te las piensas dos veces.

Por medio de unos amigos, conocía a un empleado del BCRA, con el que llevaba tiempo haciendo "negocios numismáticos" tenía familia aquí y de vez en cuando venía a visitarlos, entablamos buena amistad y mantuvimos el contacto. Cuando le dije que habíamos comprado los pasajes, me dijo que estábamos locos que aquello era un "quilombo".

No te voy a contar la estampa que nos encontramos alli, Bancos literalmente forrados de chapa, ahorristas golpeando con caceloras, comercios cerrados, alboroto en las calles, etc etc etc. Eso sí, luego te acercabas por Belgrano, , Palermo, Puerto Madero, y como si la historia no fuera por esos barrios...

Me llamó mucho la atención el ver en escaparates frascos de colonia que se podían pagar en cuotas mensuales, en farmacias que vendieran aspirinas por unidades, los cartoneros... en fin.

Puede decirse que fue tal el "golpe de realidad" que regresé con otras miras y con otros miedos, pudo que ese viaje me abriera los ojos para hacerme preguntas a las que aún hoy en día no encuentro respuestas.

Aún así, años después volvimos, ya hemos estado varias veces y bárbaro, no se si acabaría harto, pero una larga temporada sí que me gustaría vivir allí.

En fin, gracias por compartir tu experiencia.

Por cierto, a este chico del BCRA, le pilló, no todo porque tuvo tiempo de poner algo a salvo, pero le pilló. Eso sí, nos contaba que le quitaba el sueño tener "eso" en casa con todas las historias que se escuchaban en la televisión.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Pues, la Moraleja que todos podemos extraer de lo que amablemente nos ha contado JonhGalt es que NADA es IMPOSIBLE y, ciertamente, se producen esos "indicios" que, desafortunadamente, sólo consiguen vislumbrar con "Suerte" unos pocos, de ahí que SIEMPRE hayamos comentado por este hilo lo de hacer los "deberes" y que incluyen bastantes facetas y no sólo tener MPs, aunque éstos entiendo que son imprescindibles dentro de las posibilidades de cada cual y a "fondo perdido", ya me entendéis, sino mejor no os metáis...

De lo que se desprende de JohnGalt, más las experiencias personales de frisch y yo en cuanto a las devaluaciones sufridas cuando existía la Peseta, está claro que pillan en "bragas" al más pintado... Ya he comentado que las "pilas" comencé a ponermelas en 1991 y fue en la Economía doméstica, de manera que las salvajes devaluaciones de 1992-1993 (tres consecutivas en poco tiempo) las capeé bastante mejor. Y es a partir de 1996 cuando ya me intereso a fondo por el mundo económico-financiero. Una larga travesía que me permitió abrir los ojos y que no evita que SIEMPRE siga temiendo que lo peor está por llegar... Mi esperanza es que Ojalá NO lo vea, pero eso no va a depender de mí...

Saludos y Gracias por unos comentarios tan enriquecedores.

Edito: # JohnGalt: Es curioso, pero no creo recordar a ninguna mujer argentina que quisiera regresar a su país. Y te hablo de mujeres, mujeres... Las argentinas son realmente encantadoras con todo su "genio" o es que yo he tenido mucha Suerte en este aspecto en relación a las que he conocido.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Sep 2016)

Asi es, amigos. Algun dia si quereis os puedo contar las experiencias post-corralito... Lo que Arbeyna vio es un retazo de realidad... hubo muchas mas cosas, muchas mas... creo que podrian servir a mentes criticas y despiertas como las vuestras a confirmar algunas cosas o a plantearse estrategias si se viene una devaluacion de ese tipo, aunque creo que estais bien preparados, quizas incluso mejor que yo... pero lo que yo os podria contar es basicamente dos cosas: a) Como cambio la dinamica de la gente tras el corralito, en todos los sentidos y con muchos ejemplos en distintos ambitos... da idea de como responde una sociedad (digamos clase media, ya sabemos que no existe, pero para que pongais lo visualiceis mejor) y b) Que hacer si te han pillado con todo dentro para recuperar lo que tenias inicialmente... contarlo aqui es largo y ensuciaria el hilo de fernando, asi que si algun dia nos vieramos, os lo contaria encantado... 

abrazos


----------



## oinoko (8 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> contarlo aqui es largo y ensuciaria el hilo de fernando, asi que si algun dia nos vieramos, os lo contaria encantado...



No se me ocurre tema más adecuado para este foro, no creo que ensucie el hilo en absoluto. Cuando tengas un rato libre, cuentanos.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

Retomando el artículo de Gurusblog sobre las 2 Europas, yo no le daría mucha credibilidad (o en fin, tendría dudas fundadas) al documento de 9 páginas que enlazan

http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/DokumentUE-2.pdf

No está fechado, ni firmado. No sé.

Por otra parte, la filtración se hace a un medio polaco

Europejskie superpa

No sé.

En fin, vivimos en la era de la confusión.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> No se me ocurre tema más adecuado para este foro, no creo que ensucie el hilo en absoluto. Cuando tengas un rato libre, cuentanos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Secundo la moción, cuentanos mas John Galt, todo lo que puedas. No creo que Fernando tenga inconveniente.


----------



## Jeenyus (8 Sep 2016)

Que buenas narraciones del corralito, si señor, extraordinarias. Y que nos hablan, una vez mas, de que jamás se advierte a la población de los problemas graves.
En este caso se trata de una burbuja de deuda, que no hay ningún tipo de duda, acabará estallando, y llevandose por delante a países enteros...y no quiero mirar a ninguno en concreto, pero conozco a alguno que lleva mas de 12 defaults en apenas 3 siglos...

El 99% de la población sigue abstraido en "su nube de pedo", sin tan siquiera preguntarse que es un QE, y por que se lleva a cabo, o los riesgos que conlleva, y si aporta algo de salud al sistema o es un paliativo...

Somos apenas un reducto los que estamos intentando protegernos lo mejor que podamos, sigamos informando.


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Frich suelo ser siempre educado y creo que te has pasado divagando por el espacio exterior ...



Creo que te has equivocado de persona, yo no he hecho ningún comentario sobre ese tema.

Y sobre lo de que yo tengo mucho tiempo, trabajo como controlador aéreo y entre avión y avión, le echo un vistazo al foro. No os diré en qué aeropuerto no vaya a ser que lo boicoteéis. Es broma.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Sep 2016)

Controlador aereo, uf, que responsabilidad! Estoy estudiando ahora, a nivel personal, el tema de la "segunda victima", muy relacionado con los accidentes de aviacion... si no te importa, me gustaria preguntarte en privado sobre este concepto, si lo conoces, pero en controladores areos... de pilotos conocemos casos claros... en trenes tambien (sin mas, el accidente de Angrais)... pero no he encontrado casos sobre controladores... 

De bien pequenyito me gustaba, pero no tenia pasta (ambos conceptos) para ese trabajo y para pagar esos estudios...


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

Iba de broma JohnGalt.

Era por contestar al mensaje de Humano de Plata que me dice toda una serie de cosas y se equivoca de contertulio.
Como afirmaba que "yo tengo mucho tiempo y he divagado en el espacio exterior" y como vivo en una colina con vista de 360º pues se me ha ocurrido lo de controlador aéreo.

Hombre, un controlador aéreo que entre avión y avión entra en el hilo pues habría que suspenderlo de sueldo y empleo ya.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Iba de broma JohnGalt.
> 
> Era por contestar al mensaje de Humano de Plata que me dice toda una serie de cosas y se equivoca de contertulio.
> Como afirmaba que "yo tengo mucho tiempo y he divagado en el espacio exterior" y como vivo en una colina con vista de 360º pues se me ha ocurrido lo de controlador aéreo.
> ...



Que desilusion! Hombre lo de entrar en el hilo, hasta donde se, cada 30-45 minutos el controlador aereo sale a desfogarse (carga mental) asi que me cuadraba que entraras... 

Igual hoy voy a ver Sully... aunque las criticas de la peli no la ponen muy bien del todo...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En lo que a mí respecta estaría muy interesado en que JohnGalt siguiera contándonos sus experiencias durante el Corralito argentino. En lo personal, "algo" conozco, pues tengo amistad con muchos argentinos que "eran" una clase media "alta" allí y, prácticamente, llegaron aquí con lo puesto más lo que pudieron sacar... Hablo de gente muy interesante y con formación incluso muy superior a la media de aquí.

Prácticamente, coinciden en todo lo que nos ha contado JohnGalt y es que NO lo vieron venir, a pesar de que si hubieran tenido más conocimientos económicos-financieros las "señales" eran más que evidentes en los meses previos al desencadenamiento del Corralito e incluso algunos que se temían lo peor NO tuvieron capacidad de reacción por MIEDO a "proteger" su Dinero...

Bien, JohnGalt, entiendo que hay cosas que no quieres contar en un foro y que proceden más en una conversación privada, por tanto puedes pasar por "encima" de aquellos "detalles" que no quieras contar... Lo digo por algo que es muy simple de entender: los argentinos en su tierra tienen más "bolas" que la gente presupone por estos lares y muchos entendieron que si el Estado le había robado con alevosía y nocturnidad, pues éste había perdido toda su legitimidad, de manera que podían intentar recuperar lo "SUYO" (ya NO era de ellos, gurrumino...) por las "vías" que estimasen más adecuadas. Por tanto, JohnGalt, ya puedes ver que conozco muy bien lo sucedido en la Argentina y también lo que está pasando allí en la actualidad. Bien, dicho esto, creo JohnGalt que puedes seguir con tu "relato" y por partes si así lo deseas, ya que las vivencias debieron ser sumamente traumáticas, pero por lo que observo en ti: eres un "superviviente" nato y con "bolas", aparte de tener el "tarro" muy bien "amueblado"...

Y dejo esto...

Lo de Galicia de "pandereta": tiene Cojones que esa Comunidad tenga en su "debe" más del 50% de los incendios que se producen en el país. Es "cojonuda" la interpretación de los delitos: por mucho menos se entra en la Cárcel para largo y, en cambio, para "otras" cosas mucho más gravosas... ni fu, ni fa.

- Adivina en esta foto aérea qué parte se ha quemado con un incendio provocado

Y otro no menos interesante artículo de opinión...

- Vozpópuli - El papel del Estado en la desigualdad

Saludos.

# frisch: Si ese documento es un simple "papel" sin membretes, fechas, firmas, etc., etc. tiene la validez que tiene, es decir poca... aunque, ciertamente, todos sabemos que "lo" de las dos velocidades estuvo en la "agenda" en su momento. Y bien pensado ahora sería bastante improbable, ya que después del Brexit sería el derrumbe de la UE tal y como la tienen "concebida", aunque vete a saber. Que la noticia tenga origen en Polonia ya da qué pensar...

# Jeenyus: Realmente, lo de Argentina es algo que tiene visos de poder producirse en los países "desarrollados" de Occidente y NO digo que vaya a ser "mañana", pero no lo descartemos para "pasado mañana"... A ver si esta noche puedo sacar tiempo para explicar cómo se produjo la "espiral" de la Deuda argentina y que conduciría con el tiempo al Corralito...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

Éste es un medio fuera de tema pero me parece interesante porque, a veces, para entender las cosas, es necesario verlas desde otra perspectiva.

Londres levantará un muro antiadherente de 4 metros para frenar la inmigración en Calais

En la era de las pantallas táctiles, el High Frequency Trading, el frigorífico que se conecta Internet para hace la compra, las operaciones quirúrgicas a distancia mediante un robot, volvemos a lo que siempre fuimos y, los problemas humanos, los reales, se solucionan, o se tratan de solucionar con las viejas soluciones.

Un muro resbaladizo.

¡Dios mío!

Pego un párrafo, no hace falta que perdáis el tiempo en leer la noticia entera.

"Según las autoridades británicas, el muro, que podría estar acabado para finales de año, se edificará con un hormigón ligeramente resbaladizo para que resulte más difícil ser escalado. La construcción estará dividida en dos secciones, que se instalarán a cada lado de la principal vía de acceso al puerto, y estará adornada con flores y plantas para reducir su impacto visual en la zona. Esta obra forma parte de un plan conjunto de medidas entre Londres y París dotado con 17 millones de libras (20,2 millones de euros) para reforzar la seguridad en la zona de Calais."

El muro para que no impacte en el entorno visual, estará adornado con flores y plantas.

Independientemente de cada cual su opinión sobre este problema

¿No os parece que los medios utilizados son prueba del fracaso humano, maquillados además de flores y plantas?

Vivimos en la era del maquillaje.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2016)

*Frish* levantar muros en pleno siglo XXI es la muestra del fracaso en las políticas sociales mundiales...y el éxito de otras políticas con intereses algo más opacos.

Hoy en día muy pocos seres humanos conciben una nación sin fronteras y ejércitos ¿sabes/sabéis por qué?

Podemos buscar muchos motivos, pero el principal es de nuevo el de los intereses económicos...y sin saber todos los motivos para que ese muro aparezca en las vidas de las gentes, estoy casi seguro de que habrá algún motivo más que salvaguardar las vidas de los ciudadanos "ejemplares"

Me recuerda todo esto a la futurística película Elysium...algo que me recordó también el plan del euro A y el B...pero bueno, sigo creyendo en la evolución mental del ser humano, y confío plenamente en ello, solo me "jode" no vivir lo suficiente para poder verlo y sonreír por haber tenido la razón en mi planteamiento vital.

*Fernando* Galicia es tierra de chorizos como el resto del país, aquí además hay buenos "narcos" colocados en todos los estamentos sociales...de nuevo manda quién manda...don dinero...y desde pequeño me dijeron que hay dos tipos de personas en Galicia, los que tienen dinero, y los que hacen lo que mandan los que tienen dinero.

Me quedo con esta frase de tu primer link:

_*El incendio es siempre una espoleta para que alguien gane dinero*_

En cuanto a lo de la desigualdad y el estado, me remito a lo de los muros londinenses...estos, si los permitimos, seguirán siendo lo que más desigualdad cree a la larga, y en la desigualdad, está la semilla del odio, y ese odio, es el que justifica la existencia de fronteras y ejércitos y todo ese negocio tan cojonudo para algunos.

Por cierto *J. Galt* ya te lo han dicho otros compañeros, pero si nos regalas más impresiones post corralito, te lo agradeceremos. Uno por mucho que piense que sabe, llegado el momento de la verdad, se da cuenta de que todavía le quedaba mucho pro aprender, y parte de ese aprendizaje puede estar en la mano de otros más sabios.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos, gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, a nivel histórico, tampoco va a ser nuevo para los ingleses... Lo que en aquella ocasión fue al revés: fueron los llegados de lejos (los romanos) los que levantaron el Muro de Adriano... No, si al final, la Historia siempre suele "repetirse", más pronto o más tarde... Lo siento, paketazo, pero no es un buen augurio para tus nobles deseos y que yo tengo claro que no veré... Soy excesivamente práctico y REALISTA...

Y os dejo la 4ª parte de una serie de artículos muy interesantes y que pertenecen a aquella categoría de "dignos" de leerse. Son muy largos, pero merecen la pena y tratan sobre algo que ha sido bastante recurrente en estos hilos: la lucha contra el Efectivo...

Me ha resultado muy curiosa la referencia a la posesión "física" de Francos Suizos y los Euros Alemanes ("X"). Je,je,je... igual nuestras "percepciones" no van tan "desencaminadas" cuando son barajadas desde el otro lado del Atlántico...

- https://www.theautomaticearth.com/2016/09/negative-interest-rates-and-the-war-on-cash-4/

Y os dejo un artículo sobre el Oro y con el que estoy bastante de acuerdo...

- Why Is Gold Not at $2,000/oz? - GoldRepublic.com

Más tarde, vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2016)

Propongo una iniciativa.

Sé que es más farragoso para los que escribimos y ponemos enlaces.

En la medida de lo posible, y ya que quien pone el enlace se ha leído el artículo que enlaza, dé unas pinceladas mediante comentario personal o mediante corto y pego párrafos del artículo.

Ya sé que es una gaita.

Fijaros si sé que es una gaita, yo que, en varias ocasiones, me he tomado la molestia de traducir de un idioma a otro (¿JohnGalt te acuerdas cuando tradujimos los artículos sobre Vladimiro?)

Obviamente, el enlazador puede sesgar su aportación mediante párrafos escogidos (sesgar en el sentido, no de engañar sino de lo que le decía a Racional, de que toda opinión es una hipótesis que queda por demostrar si es cierta o no).

La ventaja sería que los contertulios serían informados y, si, algo les interesa particularmente, entonces sí, se tomarían el tiempo, que a todos nos falta tanto (es un guiño a Humano de Plata), de ir, leer y comprobar. Sino, mucha gente, pues no se lee todo el asunto.

Yo creo que sería en beneficio de un hilo que ya de por sí, es un hilo de una calidad poco común.

P.D. Hombre si el enlace son 3 párrafos pues no hace falta.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2016)

Hola, frisch: Eso lo dejo para quien tenga más tiempo... Bastante del mío ya dedico a este hilo. El que quiera que se lo lea y si no lo entiende: pues pone el traductor y algo sacará en claro... Y el que no, pues pasando...

# Jeenyus: Aquí os dejo algo de la época sobre el Corralito argentino y es de allí. Es también largo, pero se "entiende" y, además, tiene "paralelismos" con lo que ahora estamos viviendo por aquí: Fíjate en la evolución de la Deuda argentina y como ésta fue el desencadenante final del Corralito. Bueno, eso y la enorme CORRUPCIÓN exitente...

- Evolución de la Deuda Externa

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

Va de coña.

Este enlace es muy interesante. Explica, más o menos, por qué los bancos centrales son como molinos de viento que sólo mueven viento si dentro del molino no hay trigo.

Tabla de los capítulos del Quijote de la Mancha

_Edito_ Yo lo haré. Gracias. No hay de qué.


----------



## Jeenyus (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Eso lo dejo para quien tenga más tiempo... Bastante del mío ya dedico a este hilo. El que quiera que se lo lea y si no lo entiende: pues pone el traductor y algo sacará en claro... Y el que no, pues pasando...
> 
> # Jeenyus: Aquí os dejo algo de la época sobre el Corralito argentino y es de allí. Es también largo, pero se "entiende" y, además, tiene "paralelismos" con lo que ahora estamos viviendo por aquí: Fíjate en la evolución de la Deuda argentina y como ésta fue el desencadenante final del Corralito. Bueno, eso y la enorme CORRUPCIÓN exitente...
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, hablan en el artículo de una deuda per capita de 320 dólares en 1976, y que saltó a 3500 dolares en la época de de la Rúa...pues bien, en España se pasó de 3000 euros si no recuerdo mal en España al entrar a la democracia, a deber a dia de hoy mas de 20.000 euros por cabeza. Todo ese dinero, los acreedores lo quieren cobrar. Y lo van a intentar por godos los medios, aunque nos maten de hambre, como a los vecinos griegos...todos somos culpables, nuestros politicos por sus demenciales actuaciones e intereses siempre velando por lo personal y el latrocinio masivo, y nosotros por permitir esta clase politica que nos vende a nosotros y a nuestros hijos y nietos por sus canalladas.
La cosa está muy mal en este país, sin un triste valor añadido que ofrecer al mundo, tenemos todas las papeletas para ser los primeros en hincar la rodilla.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> .../...
> 
> La cosa está muy mal en este país, sin un triste valor añadido que ofrecer al mundo, tenemos todas las papeletas para ser los primeros en hincar la rodilla.



Sin embargo (yo que soy un pesimista convencido de lo que nos depara el mundo) hoy he leído un artículo de Viçenc Navarro, que responde a Yanis Varoufakis, en un intercambio de opiniones que han tenido, sobre el movimiento fundado por Varoufakis, DiEM25 y que me ha interesado porque me ha hecho cambiar de opinión sobre si es posible cambiar la situación en un país dado (desde dentro) sin contar con lo que opine Bruselas.

La tesis de Varoufakis es (curiosamente la mía): nada es posible cambiar desde los países ya que todo se decide desde Bruselas. Creemos un movimiento panaeuropeo para cambiar esto.

La tesis de Navarro es que no necesariamente. Se pueden cambiar los Estados, si la ciudadanía toma conciencia de la necesidad de regeneración en su propio País. Tomemos conciencia de clase (los problemas de un cuadro medio alemán, no difieren en gran cosa con los de un cuadro medio español, ni qué hablar los de un obrero alemán y uno español). Lo cual (es un comentario personal), lo veo más que complicado, pero bueno por qué no abogar por ello.

Pego un párrafo que resume un poco el artículo de Navarro.

El artículo es un poco largo pero puede que interese a alguien leerlo en su totalidad. Navarro es un universitario y escribe como los universitarios (aviso a los navegantes).

_"Este artículo continúa los temas tratados en un artículo anterior en el que, aplaudiendo los objetivos del movimiento DiEM25, critico algunos de los supuestos sostenidos por su fundador Yanis Varoufakis en su estrategia para cambiar la Unión Europea, que se centra única y exclusivamente en la creación de movimientos paneuropeos destinadas a crear instituciones supranacionales, a la vez que desmerece y considera inútil la estrategia de transformación de los Estados, pues considera a estos muertos o en vías de defunción (incluyendo sus Estados del Bienestar), sin posibilidades de cambio. En mis artículos señalo que hoy están apareciendo fuerzas políticas y sociales que están rechazando las políticas impuestas por el establishment europeo (rompiendo con ellas), fuerzas que Varoufakis parece minusvalorar y que yo considero esenciales para la estrategia de democratización de los Estados, así como de la Eurozona y de la Unión Europea. Sus alianzas paneuropeas pueden jugar un papel determinante en tal estrategia de democratización europea, para lo cual se requiere una reversión de las relaciones de poder existentes a nivel de Estado y a nivel de Europa, donde, en ambos niveles, hay un dominio casi absoluto de las instituciones gobernantes por parte de las fuerzas del capital a costa del mundo del trabajo, temas que Varoufakis no menciona. "_

Dominio público » Respuesta de Vicenç Navarro a Varoufakis: inter-nacional no es lo mismo que supra-nacional


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: Je,je,je... En la traducción no te líes mucho, porque hay dos aspectos ahí, a nivel histórico, que dan lugar a un amplio debate y que yo NO doy por buenos. Es lo que refieren sobre la época de Diocleciano y lo sucedido con el colapso de la Banca italiana en el Siglo XIV... Ese siglo en concreto es muy interesante y en esa "caída" influyeron muchos factores, pero muchos... Fue un siglo de grandes cambios -pero MUCHOS...- y también de calamidades: Peste Negra, Guerra de los 100 años, etc. Por ejemplo, el puerto de Barcelona perdió buena parte de su actividad comercial y que se redujo muy sustancialmente. 

Y en el Siglo XIII ya había el Florín de Oro y que junto al Ducado veneciano fueron auténticas monedas de reserva internacionales durante unos tres siglos...

# Jeenyus: Bueno, hay países que están mucho peor que nosotros en cuanto respecta a la Deuda per cápita y te sorprenderás al ver sus nombres: Italia, Francia, Austria, Bélgica... ¿Sigo? Una cosa, Jeenyus, es la Deuda % PIB y otra la Deuda per cápita... aunque, en el fondo, van bastante unidas. Y es que por aquí hablamos de la nuestra Deuda, y que es muy preocupante ya que no pagamos los mismos intereses que otros -lo llaman "riesgo país"...-, pero NO te pienses que están mucho mejor nuestros "vecinos" europeos...

En realidad, Jeenyus, cuando estamos hablando de estas cifras "mareantes" estamos asumiendo que su pago es IMPOSIBLE... Y en el caso de Argentina, aunque la Deuda per cápita pueda ser menor, lo es sobre el "papel": por ejemplo, no es lo mismo pagar intereses del 3% que del 15% por dar un ejemplo "gráfico", pero que se entiende perfectamente, ¿No?

Y como dato "complementario": la Deuda per cápita en España al finalizar el 2º Trimestre de 2016 se situaba en los 23.800 Euros... Por cierto, en Argentina no llega todavía -creo- a los 7000 Euros... pero claro hay algo que se conoce como intereses "leoninos" a los que hay sumar lo que se conoce como interés compuesto con el paso de los años...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

No entiendo lo que me dices (el contexto) pero bueno, gracias de todas formas.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Sep 2016)

La deuda ni la puede pagar Argentina, ni España, ni EE.UU. ni nadie puede pagarla. Todos los gobiernos son conscientes que el actual sistema capitalista desde que se desligó del oro en 1971 se basa en endeudarse de forma indefinida. El problema viene cuando no puedes pagar los intereses de la deuda porqué no paran de crecer. Así pues todo se basa en la credibilidad de los estados determinada por las medidas impuestas por el sistema bancario. De esta forma estamos cada vez más cojidos de las pelotas. Un RESET de deuda mundial y un nuevo sistema económico global con unas nuevas reglas es inevitable.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Eso o la "otra" Solución y que es la que se suele utilizar desde los tiempos más remotos...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso o la "otra" Solución y que es la que se suele utilizar desde los tiempos más remotos...
> 
> Saludos.



La Guerra

Pero, llegados a este momento del Siglo XXI en el que una guerra (clásica), con las armas que se dispone, supondría, simple y llanamente la desaparición de todo menos de las cucarachas (lo cual sólo podría interesar a las cucarachas).

La Guerra ya está teniendo lugar (en mi opinión).

Es una guerra en la que no hay soldados tratando de cargarse a otros soldados para ver quién gana la guerra. Sí, ocurre en puntos determinados pero siempre controlados para que no desborde (y esto desde que acabó la última gran guerra clásica, la del Vietnam). 

La verdadera guerra que está teniendo lugar es la guerra del dominio de las conciencias, de las personas, de los seres humanos, vaya.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Sep 2016)

Gracias por el interes. Os ire contando en pequenyas pildoras las experiencias de alli que os puedan ser de utilidad, y no solo las mias, sino tambien las cosas que otras personas iban haciendo en ese periodo de absoluta incertidumbre... Dadme un tiempo para estructurar lo que os ire contando... en principio lo hare distinguiendo tres etapas: 1) Las primeras semanas post-corralito; b) Meses despues de haberse iniciado; c) Vuelta al a normalidad con los cambios en los habitos de la gente, habitos por un lado voluntarios tras la experiencia vivida, pero otros habitos forzados por las consecuencias que sobre determinados rubros tuvo el corralito y la crisis economica, como por ejemplo, la calidad alimentaria ... os hablare tambien de como funcionaron "el dinero papel" que tuvieron que sacar para que veais como el "dinero" se crea de la nada (bueno, la deuda lo alimenta, pero en realidad, nada lo soporta) y sobre todo, como en esos escenarios, lo que importa no es lo que pone en el papel, sino el valor que le da la gente a dicho papel (confianza)... 

Creo que lo que mas os interesara seran las primeras semanas..., que es donde hay que definir la estrategia que uno va a tomar para salir lo mejor parado posible de ese quilombo, y como esas primeras semanas afectaron a los pequenyos comerciantes, autonomos, pymes, etc... era un autentico desastre ... bueno, tengo que pensar como contaroslo para que os sirva.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Son puntos de vista, ni más ni menos... Y dependerá del tipo de información que manejes y qué crédito le concedas. Yo hablo por mí, pero vamos hay muchos "expertos" militares -que son los que saben de la Guerra...-, amén de politólogos, etc. que sostienen ese mismo parecer. Dejo un artículo que se "entiende", más que nada por no poner otro más interesante (para traducir...) e imagino que en algún momento haré algún comentario al respecto... El tema geopolítico lo tengo ciertamente abandonado y en los MPs. tampoco me llegan noticias relevantes. Ayer, me tuve que leer cuatro para poner uno medianamente aceptable...

- Centenario Gran Guerra - ¿Qué probabilidad hay de una nueva Guerra Mundial? - ABC.es

# JohnGalt: Estoy seguro que ya hay una gran mayoría de lectores de este hilo esperando tus comentarios. Y no te "agobies", ya sabes aquello de que "poco a poco se llena la pila". A más de un "teórico" le vas a sorprender y es que la cruda Realidad muchas veces supera a la Ficción. Y, de paso, podrás "abstraerte" escribiendo y que se nota que te gusta.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Y, de paso, podrás "abstraerte" escribiendo y que se nota que te gusta.
> 
> Saludos.



Tanto se me nota???? Es mi pasion frustrada... de pequenyo escribia cuentos... me encantaria escribir libros, pero no he tenido la valentia de dedicarme a ello... Abrazos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Sep 2016)

Yo apuesto que la próxima guerra será contra Corea del norte. Menudo dictadorzuelo más peligroso desde que esta con las bombas nucleares, hoy la han liado parda. Si no lo neutralizan pronto puede ser tarde así que USA estará intentando contener a los chinos para que no la defiendan, sinó tenemos la 3GM montada.
Corea del Norte provoca un terremoto con su quinta prueba nuclear


----------



## Jeenyus (9 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias por el interes. Os ire contando en pequenyas pildoras las experiencias de alli que os puedan ser de utilidad, y no solo las mias, sino tambien las cosas que otras personas iban haciendo en ese periodo de absoluta incertidumbre... Dadme un tiempo para estructurar lo que os ire contando... en principio lo hare distinguiendo tres etapas: 1) Las primeras semanas post-corralito; b) Meses despues de haberse iniciado; c) Vuelta al a normalidad con los cambios en los habitos de la gente, habitos por un lado voluntarios tras la experiencia vivida, pero otros habitos forzados por las consecuencias que sobre determinados rubros tuvo el corralito y la crisis economica, como por ejemplo, la calidad alimentaria ... os hablare tambien de como funcionaron "el dinero papel" que tuvieron que sacar para que veais como el "dinero" se crea de la nada (bueno, la deuda lo alimenta, pero en realidad, nada lo soporta) y sobre todo, como en esos escenarios, lo que importa no es lo que pone en el papel, sino el valor que le da la gente a dicho papel (confianza)...
> 
> Creo que lo que mas os interesara seran las primeras semanas..., que es donde hay que definir la estrategia que uno va a tomar para salir lo mejor parado posible de ese quilombo, y como esas primeras semanas afectaron a los pequenyos comerciantes, autonomos, pymes, etc... era un autentico desastre ... bueno, tengo que pensar como contaroslo para que os sirva.



Como dice uno de mis trabajadores, el cual se vino para España tras el corralito con su familia: "el pais se quedo hecho verga".
Gracias por compartir las experiencias.


----------



## MementoMori (9 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Yo apuesto que la próxima guerra será contra Corea del norte. Menudo dictadorzuelo más *peligroso *desde que esta con las *bombas nucleares*...



Ese es el camino, amigo. Solo con armas nucleares puedes mantener tu soberanía. Al "dictadorzuelo" le dejarán en paz.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Sep 2016)

Pues yo creo que ese cara mono lo van a volatilizar con un ataque nuclear preventivo o un dron kamikaze antes que pueda alcanzar las costas estadounidenses con armamento nuclear como pretende.
Añado un link a un video donde se obseva un ovni pasar junto al cohete de la empresa israelí space X justo cuando explota, lo que me hace pensar que detras del presunto uso de comunicaciones estaba diseñado para algo más, hay civilizaciones extraterrestres que nos protejen.
Explosion del el cohete Falcon 9. Afirman ataque alienígena - Taringa!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/14545-geopolitica-de-las-mentiras

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

Sobre el tema del TTIP y su no aceptación, corre por ahí la idea de que el tratado ha fracasado o está en trance pero no es así.

Os pongo un enlace a una plataforma belga que actúa en contra del TTIP desde hace varios años y os traduzco los dos principales párrafos.

Newsletter du 08/09/2016 | no-transat.be


_Algunos se dicen a si mismos, ¿pero el TTIP no ha muerto y está enterrado? En abril pasado, el gobierno valón ha dicho que no lo quería. Más recientemente, el gobierno francés y altos responsables políticos de Alemania y Austria han anunciado que querían poner punto final a las negociaciones sobre el TTIP con los Estados Unidos. Desafortunadamente, las cosas no son tan sencillas.

En efecto, para paralizar en pleno vuelo las negociaciones sobre el TTIP, varios gobiernos nacionales europeos deberían unir sus fuerzas y constituir un bloque político, lo suficientemente fuerte como para ser escuchado. No es el caso por el momento. Sin embargo, hay urgencia porque el hermano pequeño del TTIP, es decir el CETA (acuerdo Unión Europea-Canadá), va a ser presentado este otoño a los gobiernos nacionales de la Unión Europea y estos lo aprobarán ... o lo rechazarán._


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Tanto se me nota???? Es mi pasion frustrada... de pequenyo escribia cuentos... me encantaria escribir libros, pero no he tenido la valentia de dedicarme a ello... Abrazos.



Teniendo la patente pudieras haber hecho carrera académica, ¿Lo intentaste?

Fernando ¿Has visto algo sorprendente en el COT de hoy?

Amenazan con subida, yo apostaría a que que van a meter gasolina en el incendio.

"los operadores están valorando mayores posibilidades de subida de tipos en septiembre" 

September Rate Hike Odds Are Soaring | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/14545-geopolitica-de-las-mentiras
> 
> Saludos.




Interesante artículo (o reflexión).

Cito dos párrafos:

_Ahora bien, quizá se pregunten, ¿es moral el uso de las mentiras en el ámbito geopolítico? [tal y como se hace en el ámbito militar]Tal vez suene muy a Maquiavelo, pero, ¿si el enemigo tiene un arma con la que vencerte, por qué no vas a usarla tú también?
_

_Si los más poderosos del mundo viven tejiendo una inmensa red de mentiras, ¿por qué la población a la que gobiernan ha de ser honrada y no mentir jamás? ¿La mentira es un privilegio de unos pocos? _

Hombre (me refiero al articulista), si el objetivo es acabar matándonos todos entre todos, pues sí, vamos a contar mentiras tra la raa. Es la forma más rápida de conseguirlo. Porque siempre habrá otro que mentirá más y mejor y a ti te pasarán por la piedra aunque hayas sido un gran mentiroso.

Pero bueno, no es mi objetivo que acabemos entrematándonos.

_Edito_ porque me parece que el articulista plantea una cuestión de suma importancia. Vaya por delante que yo creo que el sistema de la mentira siempre ha funcionado o por decirlo de otra manera, el sistema es mentira. No creo que sea una posibilidad, en el caso de la "población", lo es ya. Y quizás sea una de las razones por las que este mundo (para unos esta civilización y para otros este mundo) está periclitando a marchas forzadas.

¿Por qué el sistema o el procedimiento de la mentira es contraproducente a la larga? (más allá de consideraciones, éticas, morales o religiosas). Porque se basa en un sistema destructivo. No construye nada. Ofrece la ilusión de construir algo pero es una ilusión y es temporal.

La única posible aceptación del sistema de la mentira sería: si ello me permite a mi vivir como pretendo vivir, que me quiten lo bailao y los que vengan después pues que sigan mintiendo más y mejor.

En cualquier caso, es mentira que la mentira sea una manera eficaz de construir el mundo en el que vivimos. La prueba la tenemos ante nuestros propios ojos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Yo accedo al COT que se publica el Viernes y que, normalmente, suelo colocar por aquí. Tampoco el seguimiento del COT me quita el "Sueño" y entiendo que el mismo sirve más para quienes especulan con el "papel"... aunque, evidentemente, se ve reflejado también en la cotización.

Mira, Charizato21, yo más que en los MPs, Bolsas, etc. me estoy fijando en los Bonos... Y una vez más me "adelanté" a los acontecimientos al "reequilibrar" mi Cartera de Bonos allá a principios del mes pasado. Ahora estoy comprando algo ahí, pero poco, por tanto NO me estoy fijando mucho en el resto de los mercados, bueno quizás SÍ que estoy mirando a las Materias Primas...

Por cierto, Charizato21, recuerdo cuando puse a "parir" aquí a un enlace de Cárpatos que colocastes hace poco... Bien, según el "espabilado" de turno, Japón quedaba "lejos"... Bien: ¡Y una MIERDA! Hoy soy más "expresivo" que en aquel entonces. Y os dejo esto para que lo entendáis mejor...

- Cracks Are Appearing in Bond Market That Led Record Global Rally - Bloomberg

Y aprovecho también para dejaros un buen artículo "metalero"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/160-to-1-gold-silver-ratio-every-investor-needs-to-know-about/

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

Los Bonos es la próxima burbuja.

_Edito_ Bueno, burbujilla porque a los especuladores las burbujas cada vez se les hacen más pequeñas.


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2016)

*frisch* algo que escribí hace ya unos cuantos años respecto a las mentiras... 

Bitácora de lo absurdo: Mentiras

Un saludo y muy buenas noches a todos.


----------



## amador (9 Sep 2016)

Muy buen artículo el que enlazas Fernando.

Conforme las minas de plata primarias vayan mermando, en las secundarías se necesita mucho más combustible por onza para la extracción y debería entonces compensarse el ratio oro/plata en cuanto a dichos costes energéticos.

Saludos



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y aprovecho también para dejaros un buen artículo "metalero"...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/160-to-1-gold-silver-ratio-every-investor-needs-to-know-about/
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (9 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> Conforme las minas de plata primarias vayan mermando, en las secundarías se necesita mucho más combustible por onza para la extracción y debería entonces compensarse el ratio oro/plata en cuanto a dichos costes energéticos.



En las secundarias la plata sale "gratis" porque la explotación se costea con el mineral principal.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *frisch* algo que escribí hace ya unos cuantos años respecto a las mentiras...
> 
> Bitácora de lo absurdo: Mentiras
> 
> Un saludo y muy buenas noches a todos.



Ya lo había leído porque llegué a tu blog hace ya un tiempo, cuando pusiste un enlace aquí, y, sino todas las entradas, me leí un buen carro (digamos que un 75%).

La banalización de lo que no está bien (entiéndase, aquello que a la larga nos lleva a la autodestrucción) es una de las lacras de nuestro mundo.

Tú, como eres buena persona, entiendes la mentira, la mentirijilla como algo necesario para el buen transcurso de las relaciones entre los seres humanos.

Quizás no lo sepas pero las mentiras, mentirijillas a las que te refieres son tan solo, muestras de la debilidad de todo ser humano, por lo cual, de alguna manera son buenas porque demuestran nuestra debilidad y si se dan en un contexto "amigable" (que diría Windows o Android o Linux) pues no pasa nada, es más sirven para crecer y estrechar lazos. Porque no hay mentira o mentirijilla que tarde o temprano no se sepa que lo es.

Pero las mentiras de las que habla el articulista son para destruir y ganar.

Lo que no sabe el articulista (no él, el sistema que avanza como hipótesis) es que quien gana pierde (si lo que busca es vencer).

Siempre.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Los catalanes por desgracia a pesar de ser uno de los pueblos más antigüos de Europa siempre han sido invadidos y machacados por los hispanos,francos y moros. Las 2 ultimas veces en 1.714 cuando las tropas borbonicas y francesas arrasaron Barcelona, y posteriormente por las tropas franquistas y marroquies. El único momento en que fueron realmente independientes fue hace 1.000 años. Aunque antes del decreto de nueva planta con el que Felipe V abolió los fueros catalanes y su autogobierno, catalunya tenía sus instituciones,ejercito y moneda propios.




Perdona, igual me he perdido algunas clases de Historia...En que momento los hispanos y los catalanes eran pueblos distintos?

Hace 1000 años fueron independientes? en 1016?

Creo que los Juegos Florales, donde empieza todo el tema catalan, son de 1420-1430

Por esa epoca hacia 700 años que Asturias ya habia derrotado a los moros, implantado un Reino Cristiano y en los ratos libres, construido joyas del Prerromanico que son actualmente Patimonio de la Unesco. Y no andamos por ahi echando concursos de a ver quien la tiene mas larga.

Por cierto, en 1934, esa revolucion que en Cataluña se recuerda por lo mal que se paso alli, por la represión, y porque les encarcelaron a Companys, Asturias "puso" 2000 muertos en un par de semanitas, la mayoria niños y mujeres, al paso de la Legion de la Republica Española (que tanto defiende la gente en España) al mando de un general de nombre Francisco Franco, Y aparte todos los que huyeron para que no los mataran. Tampoco vamos de victimas en eso.

Me hace mucha gracia (en realidad me da mucha pena), estos concursos regionales, de pueblerinos que no de pueblos. En eso ha quedado España, en 3 "nacioncitas" creyendose seres arios superiores, y el resto de acomplejados callando y tragando. Y asi nos va.

Ojala los españoles viajaran un poco, que es como se cura el nacionalismo...Pero es una ilusion irreal que tengo, porque el español medio (y en eso vascos y catalanes son mas españoles que la tortilla de patata) , es cobrar 5000 euros al mes al lado de casa, trabajnado poquito (funcionariado a ser posible) y llamando vago al vecino, al que consideran inferior.

Todo muy cañi, muy español.


----------



## amador (9 Sep 2016)

Creo que no hemos leído el mismo artículo MementoMori.

Por lo que dice el artículo, les asigna a las secundarias un coste por onza, que entiendo que será una proporción atribuible a la plata del combustible total que necesita esa mina para todos los metales que produce.

Si produce oro y plata le asignarán la parte proporcional de combustible correspondiente a las ventas de plata del total de ventas de esa mina.

Idem si produce cobre y plata.

El artículo no especifica exactamente como hacen ese reparto en las minas mixtas, pero si lo considera.

Por lo tanto gratis no sale. 

Otra cosa son las interpretaciones de si subirá más el oro o la plata ...

Saludos




MementoMori dijo:


> En las secundarias la plata sale "gratis" porque la explotación se costea con el mineral principal.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Ahí te dejo el COT publicado hoy y que no es muy fiable visto lo que está sucediendo los últimos días... Me explico: el COT de los Viernes refleja la situación del mercado a cierre del Martes, por tanto de poco nos vale ahora mismo e imagino que entre hoy y mañana podré analizar mejor cómo se encuentra el mercado... Por AT me parece que andamos igual, es decir con límites bien marcados por arriba y por abajo. Y, quizás, en el informe del COT lo que sobresalga es que el Interés abierto sigue siendo muy elevado...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - September 9, 2016

Y puestos a hablar de "Burbujas" hasta en la Coca Cola hay... lo que NO impide que se siga consumiendo. Y dentro de los Bonos -para aquellos que NO saben...- hay de muchos tipos y características. Que son MIERDA, por supuesto, pero también la de "vaca", de "oveja" y de "gatito"...

Saludos.

Edito: # amador: El artículo es bueno y luego vienen las "interpretaciones" que cada cual quiera darle. Yo lo veo igual que tú.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (9 Sep 2016)

Lo traigo de otro hilo... vale la pena verlo, una clase magistral



renko dijo:


> Este video es imprescindible verlo.
> 
> Es un especial que grabaron hace un par de semanas Salbuchi y Romero sobre lo que *no *se enseña en 5 años de carrera en las facultades de economía. Aquí lo teneis condensado en 50 minutos.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Ahí os dejo otro interesante artículo "metalero" y bastante centrado en algo ya "recurrente": la lucha contra el Efectivo... Ciertamente, como se comenta en el artículo, se están favoreciendo el aumento de aplicaciones de pago y "vendiendo" a la gente su "conveniencia" respecto al Efectivo; que es "grande" y "voluminoso" (Je,je,je... para la "mayoría" va a ser que NO), "inseguro" (¿más que en el banco?) y, por supuesto, es el medio de financiación preferido por los "criminales" (como si hubieran pocos de éstos dentro del Sistema "legal")...

Gold, Silver, Blockchain and Fintech

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Sep 2016)

astur burbuja muestras tanta arrogancia como ignorancia respecto a Catalunya. 

Catalunya era parte del imperio carolingio y de la marca hispánica tras expulsar a los moros en el S.IX.

Els Comtats Catalans (Condados catalanes) aparecen entonces y además de englobar practicamente toda la Catalunya actual abarcaba todo el Rossellón Francés.

En el S.X los condados catalanes fueron independientes desde el año 987 dc. cuando el conde de Barcelona Borrell II se negó a prestar juramento al nuevo emperador carolingio de la dinastía de los Capeto.
En el tratado de corbeil firmado en el año 1.258 se cede la total soberanía a Catalunya aunque ya lo era de facto desde el año 987.

Siguió siendo independiente cuando se unió voluntariamente al Reino de Aragón, creando la corona de Aragón y Catalunya. 

En 1.467 se une la corona de Aragón a la corona de castilla por el enlace de los reyes católicos.

Con los Decretos de Nueva Planta en 1.716 y por orden de Felipe V Catalunya pierde su soberanía y su condición de Estado.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Bueno, hoy parece que han "temblado" todos los mercados, especialmente las Bolsas americanas (¡ya tocaba!), los Bonos y también las Materias Primas. En éstas últimas, el Oro ha cerrado en los $1331,65 y, la verdad, es que NO lo ha hecho mal en relación a otros Metales, siendo el más afectado la Plata y que ha cerrado con una fuerte caída del -2,87%, en los $19,113...

Realmente, lo de la Plata SÍ que me ha resultado raro, ya que es el metal no sólo precioso que más ha caído, por tanto imagino que aquí se ha movido mucho papel especulativo y que se observa también en los cierres de las mineras, tanto en las "plateras" como en las "oreras" y que han amplificado mucho las caídas. Ya dijimos en su momento que éstas no iban a ser ajenas a una corrección en Wall Street y ahora falta ver si ésta va a profundizar.

También en el sector energético se han producido caídas considerables... Por tanto, el lunes promete ser interesante, aunque manda huevos la que está "liando" el deshoje de la margarita del SÍ o NO a la subida del mísero 0,25% de las tasas de interés en EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Gold, Silver, Blockchain and Fintech




Yo, la verdad, cuando leo artículos así, y cito un párrafo

_"This makes me want to take a step back and make it clear that I believe there is a happy medium between the tech that is facilitating the cashless society and the gold market."_

pienso que los que abogan por los MPés, de la manera en la que lo hace este señor... lo hace desde un punto de vista especulativo, son buitres. Y, la verdad, (van dos) ya estoy cansado de buitres. Abundan demasiado.

Es como un juego.

Éste compra Mpés como compra cacahuetes de Monsanto.


----------



## Jeenyus (9 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo: Bueno, hoy parece que han "temblado" todos los mercados, especialmente las Bolsas americanas (¡ya tocaba!), los Bonos y también las Materias Primas. En éstas últimas, el Oro ha cerrado en los $1331,65 y, la verdad, es que NO lo ha hecho mal en relación a otros Metales, siendo el más afectado la Plata y que ha cerrado con una fuerte caída del -2,87%, en los $19,113...
> 
> Realmente, lo de la Plata SÍ que me ha resultado raro, ya que es el metal no sólo precioso que más ha caído, por tanto imagino que aquí se ha movido mucho papel especulativo y que se observa también en los cierres de las mineras, tanto en las "plateras" como en las "oreras" y que han amplificado mucho las caídas. Ya dijimos en su momento que éstas no iban a ser ajenas a una corrección en Wall Street y ahora falta ver si ésta va a profundizar.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver de que se trata, ya el día anterior abrió el sp500 con un gap en gráficos de 15 min. Los peces gordos soltaron todo en 2185...anda que no saben nada, justo unas cuantas horas de que un funcionario de la fed dijese que "los tipos bajos son perjudiciales para el crecimiento" ya los muy bastardos estaban mas que preparados, y las gacelas, a comerse la caída. Nada nuevo bajo el sol, información privilegiada, de todas maneras, no creo que vaya mucho mas abajo de momento( ojalá, por mi batería de cortos)pero hasta que no pasen las elecciones, no creo que haya mucho mas movimiento SALVO que el señor danel troump aventaje las encuestas, entonces esto va a ser un festival del humor, tipo brexit, que si, que no, que caiga un chaparrón.
Al fin y al cabo viven de los vaivenes.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2016)

Ciertamente, el artículo NO lo suscribirán la mayoría de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí, pero bueno yo me he dedicado a un párrafo concreto con el que SÍ estoy de acuerdo...

Bueno, si nos ponemos a contar "buitres" no pararíamos... Hay más por el mundo "civilizado" que en el "salvaje"... por eso mismo tengo un amigo que prefiere las "penurias" del Polo Norte o del Himalaya...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Bueno, antes de irme a charlar con Morfeo.
Humano de Plata ¿Te has leído el comentario que hice al comentario en el que me citabas equivocadamente o no?
Además te he enviado un privado al respecto.

Gracias por atender.


----------



## amador (10 Sep 2016)

Aprovechando el enlace sobre el efectivo que pones Fernando, y relacionándolo con Argentina que se ha estado hablando en el hilo estos días os comento ...

He estado recientemente por temas de trabajo en Buenos Aires y he comprobado lo mal gestionado que tienen el efectivo allí:

Primero, los cajeros sólo entregan un máximo de 2000 pesos por extracción (unos 118 €).

El billete más grande que te dan los cajeros es de 100 pesos (unos 6 €).

Hay un billete de 500 pesos, pero lo dan pocos o ningún cajero. Sólo he podido manejar dos de estos billetes en mi estancia.

La moneda más grande es de 1 peso (6 céntimos).

Lo siguiente es un billete de 2 pesos (12 putos céntimos en billete).

Os podéis imaginar como lleva uno la cartera de billetes del Monopoly, con valores entre 12 céntimos y 6 €.

Los precios están como en España en casi todo y algunos productos como leche, yogures, chocolate son más caros. La carne (y de mucha calidad) es más barata.

Supongo que estos billetes tan pequeños viene de la alta inflación y de la pereza del gobierno de sacar billetes mayores.

Por cada extracción de cajero (118 €) te llevas 6 € de comisión del banco Argentino más lo que te clave el Español.

Imagino que esta cantidad tan baja por extracción es una herencia de lo que queda del corralito.

Pues eso, era sólo una anécdota y por si os sirve si vais a Argentina. Sale mejor traer Euros y cambiarlos por el centro en alguna casa de cambio. Dos bancos Argentinos que fui no me quisieron cambiar por no ser cliente.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo otro interesante artículo "metalero" y bastante centrado en algo ya "recurrente": la lucha contra el Efectivo... Ciertamente, como se comenta en el artículo, se están favoreciendo el aumento de aplicaciones de pago y "vendiendo" a la gente su "conveniencia" respecto al Efectivo; que es "grande" y "voluminoso" (Je,je,je... para la "mayoría" va a ser que NO), "inseguro" (¿más que en el banco?) y, por supuesto, es el medio de financiación preferido por los "criminales" (como si hubieran pocos de éstos dentro del Sistema "legal")...
> 
> Gold, Silver, Blockchain and Fintech
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, amador: Siempre es interesante conocer experiencias recientes como las que amablemente nos has contado.

Lo de Argentina es, francamente, muy triste y tiene la "pinta" que tiene... Veamos: la Inflación el pasado año fue del 40%, según el consenso de las principales consultoras y economistas y se espera más de lo mismo para este año...

Por otro lado, el Peso argentino lleva una devaluación a 1 año del -38,16% con respecto al EUR, así que uno no se explica cómo va "tirando" la gente y también entiende porqué muchos argentinos NO quieren saber NADA de volver a su tierra...

Y lo de los Bancos argentinos vamos a dejarlo...

Aprovecho para dejar un "ejemplo" que recientemente he leído...

- "El que paga un paquete de fideos más de 12 pesos es porque lo están afanando" - 07.09.2016 - LA NACION

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Sep 2016)

Muy buenas a todos. Paso a saludar y a soltar alguna cosa. Creo que los giros especiales del FMI va a ser el siguiente paso para alargar esto. Dejo enlace donde hablan del tema.

Keiser Report en español: Réquiem por el dólar estadounidense (E963) - YouTube

Un saludo y seguir así de bien. Que no decaiga este hilo nunca.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 00:57 ----------

Keiser Report en español: Réquiem por el dólar estadounidense (E963) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 00:57 ----------

Keiser Report en español: Réquiem por el dólar estadounidense (E963) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 00:58 ----------

No me sale el enlace pero es el capitulo 963 de Max Kaiser

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 00:59 ----------

Keiser Report en español: Réquiem por el dólar estadounidense (E963) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 01:00 ----------

Keiser Report en español: Réquiem por el dólar estadounidense (E963)

Lo he intentado pero nada. Eah no es mi noche jeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, Bucanero: Vamos a ver si entra...

- 'Réquiem por el dólar': China apuesta por una nueva divisa mundial- Videos de RT

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Sep 2016)

Frich te contesté al privado.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 01:57 ----------

El 'Brexit', ¿un camino hacia el apocalipsis?- Videos de RT


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

La infernal máquina de desempleo y pobreza que nadie quiere parar

A pesar del título ambiguo, el artículo habla de las trabas administrativas que hay en nuestro país a la hora de montar una empresa. No las describe pero da datos que dejan meridianamente claro que por razones incomprensibles, se desanima a los emprendedores en un país con un desempleo de vértigo.

Según el artículo 35% del capital se destina a abonar los trámites administrativos (burocráticos) a la hora de constituir una empresa.

Un gráfico elaborado por el Banco Mundial muestra que España es el país de donde más barreras hay a la hora de crear empresas que se supone crean empleo. Sobre una escala de 2,5, estamos (año tras año) en el 2,1.


----------



## Jeenyus (10 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> La infernal máquina de desempleo y pobreza que nadie quiere parar
> 
> A pesar del título ambiguo, el artículo habla de las trabas administrativas que hay en nuestro país a la hora de montar una empresa. No las describe pero da datos que dejan meridianamente claro que por razones incomprensibles, se desanima a los emprendedores en un país con un desempleo de vértigo.
> 
> ...



Dimelo a mi, que llevo 10 años como esclavo...digo autónomo...Es prácticamente imposible emprender en este pais si no tienes una nutrida red de contactos que te faciliten la supervivencia del negocio. 
Animo a cualquiera a que explore todas las vías para mantenerse asalariado antes de emperder.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2016)

Viendo los últimos comentarios de *Galt* y *Amador*, ya no deberíamos tener demasiadas dudas de lo que es un patrimonio orientado a la protección del ahorro.

Si cualquier argentino medio, hubiera tenido simplemente un 20% de su capacidad de ahorro invertido en divisa extranjera (física o en banco foráneo), o simplemente metales...con solo ese mísero 20% ahora mismo poseerían más capital que el doble de lo que tenían entonces en sus cuentas bancarias.

España is different ¿no?... aquí la suerte o desgracia, según se analice, es que lo tienen relativamente complicado para dar un "golpe de estado" a la divisa/cuenta corriente/bienes líquidos de un ciudadano.

Si por ejemplo estuviéramos fuera de la UE, estoy casi seguro de que en algún momento del pasado reciente, se habrían congelado las cuentas de los ciudadanos por el gobernante de turno, sin embargo ahora mismo las trabas burocráticas derivadas de una situación que llevase a los gobiernos a ese extremo no serian tan sencillas.

El reciente caso de Grecia es una clara muestra de que no es tan sencillo cerrar el grifo de un día para otro. Si Grecia fuera por ejemplo Guatemala, Honduras o la propia Argentina, no tengo dudas de que el corralito hubiera sido largo y duro, y la descapitalización del griego clamaría al cielo...todavía más.

Sé que muchos desearíais no estar en la UE, y no lo critico, solo creo que conociendo los mendrugos que podrían gobernar España, de no tener un control de un ente superior, esto sería el despiporre...de echo, en algunos aspecto ya vemos que lo es, y esa rabia nos corroe por dentro.

Claro ejemplo es el caso que comentáis de los trabajadores autónomos, y la precariedad de derechos y multitud de obligaciones de pertenecer a ese gremio de valientes.

Ayer mismo hablaba con un desarrollador de programas informáticos (un tío bueno en lo suyo, y exageradamente inteligente), y me decía que no era capaz de comprender como la gente de a pie, tenía en la banca sus ahorros, incluso en fondos o renta fija, me decía una y otra vez, que la gente no aprendía de sus propios errores y estos terminarían por destruirles.

Yo le respondí que en España, el paralelismo lo tenía en las elecciones generales, ya que un grupo de políticos chorizos y mentirosos obtenían una y otra vez la mayoría de los votos...¿Cómo es posible?

La respuesta del hombre fue de resignación: "creo que vamos a extinguirnos pronto"

En el fondo no ha cambiado nada respecto al 2008, que las interferencias no os nublen la razón, entended que la farsa continuará mientras la mayoría de "borregos" pasten contentos en el prado, el problema llegará cuando esa mayoría comience a ver que la hierva verde ahora es arena, y el rugir de los estómagos será la mecha que les hará levantar la cabeza y ver que están rodeados de lobos y alambre de espinos.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Sep 2016)

Tipos de interés: Historias de bolsa: el fin de la convertibilidad del dólar a oro de 1971. Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala
Articulo que esta bien para saber como fue el fin de la convertibilidad dólar-Oro.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Me imagino que algunos ya lo habréis leído.

Los planes militares para la reconquista de Mosul ya están listos.

Mosul | Últimas noticias | Europa Press

Pongo este enlace en inglés porque aporta más datos

Pentagon Prepares for Invasion of Mosul to Coincide with US Election


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: No tengo muy claro lo que sucedió en la Argentina con el dinero en las cuentas corrientes en divisas... e imagino que JohnGalt nos sacará de dudas al respecto. Lo que SÍ sé es que muchos argentinos ya preferían tener USD desde 1991...

De elegir esa opción, sería preferible hacerlo a través de Fondos de Inversión monetarios de Gestoras extranjeras y en la divisa que se desee... Al menos, hay un mayor ahorro de costes en las comisiones y, de alguna manera, está fuera del ámbito bancario.

Sin embargo, NADIE y NADA me dice que, en caso de Colapso, el Gobierno "X" pudiera legislar para convertir obligatoriamente esas cuentas en Neo Pesetas... ¿Estamos de acuerdo? Por eso mismo, a pesar de la perdida inicial en forma de Comisiones, prefiero la posesión "física" de Divisas y se está demostrando que esa opción es más buena de lo que muchos admiten. Y ejemplos los tenemos en muchos países con dificultades por las fuertes devaluaciones sufridas por sus monedas: Argentina, Venezuela, Rusia, Brasil, Sudáfrica, Turquía, etc., etc. Otra cosa es que la gente se entere de lo que sucede alrededor suyo, es decir más allá de los massmierda y del puto Pokemon...

Bueno, bueno... paketazo, ya sé que tú eres un firme defensor de nuestra pertenencia a la UE y a la moneda "única", pero ¿sabes? La REALIDAD es que TODO ha ido a peor desde que estamos ahí y en cuanto a los "chorizos" propios de nuestro Sistema... pues se "multiplicaron" en proporciones NO vistas anteriormente. ¡Ojo! que ya sabemos que España, y el mundo latino en general, SIEMPRE ha sido caldo de cultivo para la aparición de esos "especímenes".

¿Grecia? Yo creo que actual situación económico-financiera hace que los Griegos "añoren" y MUCHO tiempos anteriores a su ingreso a la UE. Y ahora MISMO es un país totalmente QUEBRADO, TROCEADO y VENDIDO... Algo a lo que estamos abocados aquí, en España, si no se hacen "maravillas" para remediarlo y que, a estas alturas, NO espero y lo único que puede suceder es que la agonía vaya a ser más lenta, pero nuestro vecinos "europeos" -incluidos los más "solventes"- tampoco deberían estar más "tranquilos"... sino al tiempo.

Respecto a lo que comenta tu amigo, pues dependerá de lo que tenga, de sus conocimientos en esta materia y que es sumamente compleja, como bien sabes tú, ¿No? Tanto si nos gusta como si no, hay que diversificar y NO se puede tener todo en casa. Y, además, ahora que están tan de moda las Cajas de Seguridad, ya sabes que de alguna manera es algo que va "asociado" a mi profesión y lanzo una pregunta CLAVE al "aire": ¿Existe la plena seguridad de que no se lleva un "registro" de ellas? ¡Ah! que la mayoría no habíais "caído" en esa posibilidad y con ello NO estoy diciendo que exista, perooooo... Desde el mismo momento que, a partir de determinadas cantidades, hay una "luz roja" en las compras de MPs, pues obviamente no es "estúpido" "pensar que una cosa lleva a la otra... Ya os digo SIEMPRE que hay que buscar "funcionalidad" al "tarro" y, posiblemente, aquí podamos pasarnos de "rosca" a la hora de ponerse en los peores supuestos, pero es GRATIS... después que cada cual haga lo que crea más oportuno.

¡Joder! paketazo algunos creéis en la "fiabilidad" del "aire" aplicando las Matemáticas y NADA que decir al respecto, pero eso NO es para mí, ya que el "físico" es fundamental en mi concepción de "valor", pero volvemos a lo mismo: algunos buscáis formas de mantener parte de vuestro dinero fuera del "círculo" bancario y gubernamental, aunque no tengo muy claro si "especulando" al mismo tiempo... Y ambas cosas entiendo que son lícitas, pero NO son para mí y puestos a elegir pues preferiré tener una cartera de Renta Fija a sabiendas que está sujeta al robo...

¿Y el Oro? Pues, a favor tiene algo que NADIE (¡Hola! racional...) me puede NEGAR: NUNCA, pero NUNCA ha QUEBRADO y sino ponerme algún ejemplo histórico...

Y dejo esto... Van con retraso respecto a lo que comentamos en este hilo desde hace años: la Recesión NUNCA nos abandonó y otra cosa son los "Cantos de Sirena" que se han escuchado en los últimos años... y que persisten aún para los "tontos" -que siempre los hay...- que quieran escucharlos y fiarse de ellos.

- Four September Indicators that Could Spell Disaster - The Daily Reckoning

Yo, afortunadamente, ya no creo en casi nada...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Es una noticia de hace ya unos días.
De una manera u otra sin prisa pero sin pausa dentro de no mucho no será de aquí ni la tortilla de patatas.
Los griegos ellos están peor ya sólo les falta negociar los derechos de reproducción del Sirtaki con el Smithsonian Institute.


El grupo alemán Fresenius compra el grupo de clínicas Quirón por 6000 (seis mil) millones de euros.

El gigante alemán Helios adquiere el grupo español de hospitales QuirónSalud | Kaos en la red


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> astur burbuja muestras tanta arrogancia como ignorancia respecto a Catalunya.
> 
> .



Confirma todo lo que he dicho anteriormente. Nacioncitas, peleas pueblerinas, y el "yo mas"

Solo he dicho, que hay otras regiones de España con igual o más Historia y no van ni de oprimidas, ni de victimas históricas. Cada uno tiene su historia, y si nos ponemos a analizar los siglos anteriores con ojos actuales (cosa muy de moda entre nacionalistas y progres) al final sale que toda la Humanidad era delincuente y barbara.

Me llama la etención, que hablas de condados, teniendo en cuenta que el resto alrededor eran reinos, y en base a eso, las demás zonas que no fueron condados si no Reinos, deben arrodillarse y admirar tanta Historia, y tanta grandeza, o deben quitarse para dejaros pasar.

Llevo muchos años fuera de España como para enfadarme o que me afecten estos concursos de pedegri y ADN, y tal, porque somos minusculos comparados con todo el Mundo, pero como comprenderás viniendo de Asturias que me hablen de independencia e Historia (con dos siglos de Reino independiente, fueros concedidos desde el el siglo X para mantener los derechos del Reino de Asturias dentro del nuevo Reino de León, una declaración de Independencia REAL en el siglo XIX, y ejecutores dela ultima revolución obrera y comunista de Occidente) pues como que no, no te parece?

Esto de ir por ahi diciendo que la tiene mas grande, tiene le riesgo de que un dia te encuentres con un negro que calce 30 cm.

Mejor seguimos con el tema del oro, y dejamos las nacioncitas y los sentimientos de victimismo infundados.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Sep 2016)

Clamor en Perpinyà en defensa del Pays Catalan


----------



## urgent (10 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes,

En primer lugar agradecer a Fernando por volver a la carga con el 4 episodio de "evolución ..." y por el tiempo que le dedica, las opiniones y documentación que aporta.
Siempre se aprende aunque no siempre se esté de acuerdo.

Este agradecimiento también va para Frisch, Paketazo, Humano de plata, JohnGalt, jeenyus, amador, etc. etc. etc. por su dedicación tiempo y argumentación documentada-razonada....

Incluso este agradecimiento es también para Astur_burbuja que aunque estamos en las antípodas de pensar y de vivir sus aportaciones también enriquecen nuestros conocimientos aunque sea sólo para recordarnos lo que NO está bien. (Sólo hace falta ver el avatar que tiene para intuir como es). De todas maneras gracias por aportar tu "granito" de arena y que supongo que ya estás intentando caldear el ambiente por lo de mañana. Por favor, "Vive y deja vivir" que la verdad absoluta no la tiene nadie.

Saludos a todos y aunque participe muy poco escribiendo (soy de ciencias) si que os sigo "a diario".


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Os pongo un gráfico que recopila la desindustrialización de Francia en el periodo 2008-2013 (los puntos rojos, desindustrialización en términos de empleo y en verde - sólo hay 2 - creación de empleos).

El gráfico proviene de un artículo de una revista especializada publicado por otra web de información. El artículo es de pago pero en el resumen indica estos datos:

. 30% de empleos industriales de menos en 23 años
. Pocos son los sectores industriales que escapan a las pérdidas importantes de empleo
. Disminución del empleo industrial en un 90% de las zonas de empleo.
. Globalmente una compensación muy parcial por parte del resto de los sectores productivos

Junto al gráfico está la noticia de la venta de Alstom (empresa ferroviaria francesa en el puesto 40 de las 100 empresas con mayor facturación) a General Electric y el consiguiente baile de pérdida de empleos que siempre es superior al que anuncia el comprador y el vendedor.

Eso sí, la venta de Alstom supone:

Patrick Kron ex presidente general de Alstom se lleva una comisión (ellos lo llaman prima) de 4 millones de euros.

Los accionistas de Alstom, 4 mil millones de euros, la mitad del dinero que aporta GE

y los empleados, pues lo de siempre, amén de que la empresa ya no es francesa.

Tout va mieux ! Le scandale de la désindustrialisation de la France


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, urgent: Hombre, los que escribimos por aquí NO creo que "obliguemos" a NADIE a compartir nuestras opiniones e imagino que unas veces será así y en otras no. Ya ves como los habituales que escribimos muchas veces nos enzarzamos en alguna "refriega" absurda, pero supongo que eso forma parte de la vida y el comportamiento humano no dista mucho del de los monos, ¿No te parece?

En cualquier caso, en este hilo se intenta al menos mantener unos estándares de calidad y de educación. Y tengo muy claro que el día que eso NO se mantenga estos hilos llegarán a su final, ni más ni menos...

Mira, astur_burbuja, es un conforero con el que en alguna ocasión habré tenido "desencuentros", pero es un tipo que realmente me cae muy bien. Dice lo que piensa, y que es lo mismo que hago yo, pero creo que en una conversación formal, es decir "cara a cara" tiene que ser más "próximo" en las "formas" más que en el "fondo". Luego, hay otras cosas que prefiero soslayar y que explican su actitud ante determinados asuntos. Es uno de los más "viejos" de estos hilos y eso ya merece un respeto por mi parte.

Respecto a mañana, pues aquellos Catalanes que quieran celebrar la Diada están en su derecho y para mí, siendo Catalán -a lo que NO renunciaré NUNCA...-, será un día más... Como bien dices, "vive y deja vivir"... Algo que hace mucha falta en este país y aquí me refiero al conjunto del territorio Español.

¡Oye! que aquí escribe gente de "Ciencias"... que lo sepas.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Sólo lo apunto como curiosidad, la importancia que tiene la formulación de las ideas, sobre todo, cuando son de letras. En ciencias pues o te atienes a la norma o no hay discurso.

He leído tu último comentario Fernando, acababa de escribir yo el mío, y lo he leído antes de leer el de Urgent y me he dicho, vaya ¡algo gordo ha tenido que escribir Urgent, no sé sobre la Diada o lo que fuera! 

Luego, con cierto temor he ido a leer el de Urgent y nada, no había nada de qué alarmarse, todo lo contrario.

Un abrazo

_Edito_ Yo mañana voy a Tarragona a celebrar la Diada pero no me compro el kit de 15 € con la camiseta y la bandera. Me pondré una camisa blanca que es el color que este año se ha escogido para celebrarla.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Bueno, dejo una "batería" de artículos sobre las mineras de MPs y que seguro interesarán a algunos -o muchos...- de los "metaleros" que nos siguen...

- Analyzing the Performance of Precious Metal Funds - Market Realist

Y también dejo una curiosa noticia y que, en su momento, me llamó mucho la atención...

- La devastadora avalancha del Tíbet sigue siendo un enigma para los geólogos - RT

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (10 Sep 2016)

Fernando, Frisch..

Quizás me he pasado en modo irónico con Astur-burbuja pero es que estoy harto de que se metan con los "catalanes" como si fuesen "......"

Reconozco que no conozco muchos "asturianos" y menos que hablen el "bable" pero los que conozco tienen todo mi respeto (faltaría más) y además me han parecido personas muy integras. (igual astur-burbuja es uno de los que conozco).

He viajado bastante por fuera y dentro de España y me parece triste a día de hoy hablar de la "grandeza" de los reinos,... quizás la palabra "esplendor" sería más adecuada por que te puede deslumbrar y cegar. pero de la palabra "grandeza" yo tengo otro concepto de lo que significa. 

Como os he dicho soy de "ciencias" y reconozco que la historia sirve para explicar y saber el porque de muchas cosas pasadas pero nunca para justificar el presente o futuro.

No creo que ser rey y el haberse casado con pepito o juanita sea ningún mérito ni justifique actualmente que ningún pueblo oprima a otro (grande o pequeño). Tampoco entiendo que por haber vencido y masacrado en guerras se tenga el derecho sobre otro.

Astur.burbuja, retiro la ironía. Todo mi respeto a tu pueblo. y te ruego que tu también respetes al mío.

Esta semana en la zona de entrada de camiones en el laboratorio donde trabajo, pasó una gata muy delgaducha y renqueante de una pata trasera y con la barriga colgando porque tenía gatitos que amamantar, pues bien, me he ido a comprar de comida para gatos (y eso que los gatos todavía no son de mi devoción) para ponérselo a la madre e hijos mientras se estén criando y se recupere. Esto no lo cuento para demostrar que soy buena persona... sino para explicar la reflexión que me he hecho mientras iba a la tienda. Pensé: si le compro comida a esta gata renqueante, realmente estoy salvando a un animal pero mataré a muchos más ya que los felinos son animales carnívoros depredadores y por tanto al salvar a la gata y a sus cachorros no habré provocado más muertes?. Finalmente he hecho lo que mi corazón me decía aunque mi cabeza me dijese otra cosa.

Respecto a la Diada ya sabéis como pienso y si que iré y si soy independentista, pero no más que los unionistas y demás porque como todos quiero independizarme de todo aquello que no me gusta y no me respeta. Yo seguiré respetando a los demás aunque piensen diferente a mi. 

Una persona por ser catalana, sólo catalana, catalana y española, española solo, francesa, japonesa o marciana no deja de ser ni mejor ni peor persona por el mero hecho de sentirse de un sitio o de otro. (creo que normalmente uno se siente de donde se siente querido y respetado)

Perdonad por el rollo y saludos a todos.

Y el ORO que? el viernes que pasó?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, urgent: Todos mis respetos hacia ti y tu opinión. Ya sabes que yo soy Catalán, pero NO "independentista". Sin embargo, intento respetar en lo posible todo aquello que se formula con Educación y las exquisitas formas que has demostrado.

Bien, pasando al Oro, pues NO veo NADA en particular en la caída del Oro el pasado Viernes y entiendo que fue bastante "simbólica" comparada a otros activos (Bolsas, Bonos, Plata, etc.).

urgent, el Oro está en un lateral muy estrecho y es previsible que se mueva ahí durante algún tiempo. Ahora mismo, sólo contemplo la ruptura por arriba, pero -insisto en ello- puede llevar su tiempo...

En lo personal, ya me gustaría que bajase más... Es uno de los activos que más me están interesando tal y como va todo.

Respecto a los gatos pues has hecho bien y es, probablemente, el animal doméstico que más me gusta. Por cierto, no sabes las "generaciones" de gatos que he y sigo alimentando en mi trabajo... Y también la "pasta" que me he dejado en ello... Je,je,je... Bastantes Onzas de Plata. No por ello me considero mejor persona, sino que entiendo que forma parte de mi ser... Y también compro comida para gente necesitada y NO espero NADA a "cambio" de ello. Es más, yo soy de los que piensan que haya hecho lo que haya hecho me iré a los "Infiernos", es decir como mucho me convertiré en Energía...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2016)

*Fernando* no tengo dudas de que sí hay un registro de las cajas fuertes que se venden, al menos de las que tienen una cierta categoría o calidad.

Hoy en día, con los stocks de almacén informatizados directamente con los mayoristas, y estos (minoristas y mayoristas) a un tiempo con la agencia tributaria (IVA), no tengo dudas de que no cuesta nada poner un código numérico que identifique cada cosa que se venda y a quién se ha vendido. 

Es un aviso a navegantes para que os fijéis bien en lo que compráis, como, y a quién...

Por eso en internet cada día se habla más de la dark web, que viene a ser una red "paralela" usando un navegador "opaco", que nos permite conectar con "empresas", que venden sobre todo productos ilegales (marihuana, pastillas, anabolizantes...) pero también con personas o empresas que buscan abstraerse del control estatal y saltarse todo tipo de carga impositiva...se suele usar el Bitcoin como medio de pago para cerrar los tratos.

En cuanto a las alternativas y diversificación a la banca, pues ciertamente no hay demasiado dónde escoger, a parte de los metales, el BTC, y la divisa en mano, pocas opciones más tenemos de escapar a un teórico corralito...si acaso cuentas corrientes en paraísos fiscales, pero claro...eso ya es harina de otro costal 

*Urgent* interesante reflexión la última que aportas. No obstante, creo que el presente sí está muy ligado y se justifica con lo sucedido en el pasado ¿no crees?

Si consideramos el tiempo como una línea con un inicio, todo lo que vaya sucediendo sobre ese línea según avanzamos está directamente ligado a lo anterior.

Y sí, es cierto que una persona no es mejor por ser de uno u otro lugar, como no lo es por ser de uno u otro color, por ser de uno u otro equipo, por pensar de uno u otro modo, por vestir de una u otra manera...que para el caso, viene a ser lo mismo ¿no?

En cuanto a la gata...se podrían hacer innumerables reflexiones a cerca de tu conducta, unas positivas y otras negativas, sin embargo tu has decidido, y solo el tiempo dirá si te sientes orgulloso con tu decisión...la vida es eso, decidir.

En cuanto al oro, coincido con *Fernando*, no hay nada que decir del precio ahora mismo, sabíamos con antelación que tendríamos para rato entre 1290$-1400$, y también sabemos que la rotura por uno u otro extremo traerá un movimiento brusco.

Estamos a vueltas con los tipos de interés para ver por dónde sale, pero quiero recordaros que los tipos han subido, y el oro ha subido también, y ese patrón si no recuero mal, ya se dio en otra ocasión, por lo tanto quizá tampoco sea tan significativo que se suban 0,25% los tipos en USA, no olvidemos que las QE han hecho mucho más daño al $ que bien le va a hacer una mísera subida de 0,5%.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2016)

# paketazo: Claro que hay un "registro" de las Cajas de Seguridad... como lo hay de quienes sacan bastante dinero de sus Bancos y de forma continuada... y también sobre muchas de las "cosas" que hacemos sin considerar "otras"... Como se dice coloquialmente: la "Policía" NO es "tonta" y menos quienes están "detrás"... Es lo bueno que aportan determinados "curros"...

Saludos y Buenas Noches a todos.


----------



## urgent (10 Sep 2016)

Fernando sé que eres Catalán y NO independentista, y tienes todos mis respetos y en parte lo entiendo pero en parte creo que tu también estás hasta los "..." de tanto chorizeo, estafa, robo, impuesto.... y que desde aquí es imposible cambiar. Dime ingénuo pero no me resigno a dejar esto a mis hijos, intentaré dejarles algo mejor e inculcarles unos "valores" de los que se puedan sentir orgullosos.

Fernando, Paketazo, Frisch,..... Sin ser perfectos que no lo somos (al menos yo) que diferente sería todo y creo (estoy seguro) que mucho mejor si nos permitieran hacer las cosas con sentido común y buena voluntad.

Cito a Paketazo:
(Urgent interesante reflexión la última que aportas. No obstante, creo que el presente sí está muy ligado y se justifica con lo sucedido en el pasado ¿no crees? [B[/B] 
Es verdad, el presente está muy ligado con lo sucedido al pasado y lo puede EXPLICAR pero NO JUSTIFICAR. (cuestión de terminología par uno que no es de letras como yo)

Cito a Paketazo:
Si consideramos el tiempo como una línea con un inicio, todo lo que vaya sucediendo sobre ese línea según avanzamos está directamente ligado a lo anterior. 
UUUYYY, el tiempo como una línea -yo creo que es todo lo contrario- pero para el ejemplo que pones vale, pero de esta línea NO dices que sea RECTA y que siempre AVANCE ya que puede sigzagear e ir para atrás incluso sobre la misma línea. Pero ¿que es una línea? una sucesión infinita de puntos?.....

Cito a Paketazo:
Y sí, es cierto que una persona no es mejor por ser de uno u otro lugar, como no lo es por ser de uno u otro color, por ser de uno u otro equipo, por pensar de uno u otro modo, por vestir de una u otra manera...que para el caso, viene a ser lo mismo ¿no? 
TIENES TODA LA RAZON

Cito a Paketazo:
En cuanto a la gata...se podrían hacer innumerables reflexiones a cerca de tu conducta, unas positivas y otras negativas, sin embargo tu has decidido, y solo el tiempo dirá si te sientes orgulloso con tu decisión...la vida es eso, decidir. 
TIENES TODA LA RAZON, a veces me sentiré orgulloso y otra quizás no. 
Y como dice Fernando es parte de mi forma de ser. Intentaré mejorar y hacer lo mejor cada día.

Saludos y bona nit.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2016)

Te contesto Urgent.

¡Vaya, no recordaba que había escrito esas frases!

Estoy un poco confuso (no porque no las haya escrito) porque no sé (y no tengo la posibilidad de reencontrar esos comentarios porque, a diferencia, de la policía - o de otros - no llevo un registro de las cajas de seguridad que se compran), tendría que volver a leerlas, en su contexto, y así poder decirte algo más.

Además, no sé si alabas los comentarios o los condenas.

Bueno, por aclarar un poco lo presente.
Que así es más fácil.


Mi comentario a Fernando es porque llevo una cruzada personal.

Se me apareció una mañana el arcángel San Gabriel y me dijo:

"frisch tienes que explicarle al bueno de Fernando que no se puede ir por el hilo dando latigazos a diestro y siniestro"

Yo le contesté:

"Pero bueno, Gabriel, tú le conoces a Fernando ¿no? Sabes que es un convencido de lo que dice y que, ya pueden ponérsele por delante cuarenta Caterpillars de 80 toneladas, ni se inmutará, seguirá en sus trece.

El árcangel San Gabriel me contestó: frisch haz lo que te digo.

Y en esas estoy.

Leyendo hoy su comentario al tuyo (sin haber leído previamente el tuyo) pensé que te estaba regañando por algo terrible que habías dicho.

Una vez leído el tuyo pues no. No habías dicho nada merecedor de regañina y Fernando, pues como es su forma de "hablar" parecía que lo hacía.

Consultaré con Gabriel cuál es el siguiente paso.

Un abrazo y otro a Fernando, claro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

:XX::XX::XX: frisch: Dile al "Cartero celestial" que conmigo es IMPOSIBLE y NO voy a CAMBIAR, faltaría PLUS... Tu "Cruzada", amigo frisch, está pérdida de antemano...

¡Ah! Saludos al "Cartero" ese de dónde venga... A veces es Cristiano, otras Musulmán y otras Judío...ienso:

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## frisch (11 Sep 2016)

Ves, Urgent, no hay manera.
Sin embargo, soy como las hormiguitas, tozudo, y erre que erre, seguiré diciéndole a Fernando cuando se pasa.

Bueno, buenas noches, paz y buen descanso.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

# frisch: No te van a faltar "motivos" -NO voy a "cambiar"-... Y ya voy a ir encargando el "látigo de tres colas"...

Saludos y ahora SÍ que me voy a enzarzar en una "pelea" con el bueno de Morfeo, así ya de paso "entreno"...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Sep 2016)

Urgent en mi caso yo nunca fuí independentista sinó federalista, pero dada la total incapacidad política del PPSOE, he llegado a la conclusión que no hay posibilidad de federación sin antes volver a ser un estado soberano. También tengo un hijo de 4 años y espero que viva en un país mejor. Los catalanes llevamos siglos intentando hacer avanzar a España tanto en lo social como en lo económico, pero hemos renunciado a seguir intentandolo y preferimos seguir nuestro propio camino. Todo desde un aprecio a los otros pueblos de España, aquí se habla de tener los instrumentos de un estado para poder mejorar la vida de los ciudadanos que viven en ese territorio, no de marginar a nadie. 
Si los ciudadanos catalanes secundan la constitución catalana, nacerá la nueva república, si no, la identidad de la nación más vieja de Europa se diluirá como un azucarillo en una multitud uniformizada.
Añado que soy profundamente europeísta y no puedo imaginar que los europeos expulsasen a los catalanes de la UE, ya que Catalunya siempre a sido un país en la vanguarda de Europa.


----------



## fichanegra (11 Sep 2016)

Hola Buenas noches. Deambulando por estos lares he llegado a esta zona y leyendo algunas opiniones de las últimas páginas, veo que son interesantes. Dicho y hecho me he calzado las botas ( figuración) y escribo algo.

Diré algo sobre el oro ( aunque sé que estáis a la última) y sobre eso que llaman independencia de Cataluña. 
La verdad es que esto último es una movida que se despertó recientemente del letargo que tenia ya desde el inicio de la democracia. ( de eso que llaman democracia) ya que alargando un poco eso de democracia, es de observar que se emplea para todo––Se dice actitud democrática–en una democracia hay que hacer esto o lo otro, o No se puede hacer esto o lo otro––Sin embargo el aspecto democrático es flor de un día. 

Se resuelve de una forma..Votar ––etimológicamente seria: ..demos=pueblo y crata= elección. Eleccion del Pueblo, PUNTO.. Tu votas como pueblo y lo que pase después nada tiene que ver con la democracia..( como así sucede)..No entro ni de coña por otra parte , a pensar, que una vez los votos emitidos a ese centro de recepción de datos( regido por una empresa "creo" privada) sufren una liofilizacion como el café. ( para que el papel no se "estropee" con la humedad) Eso ni entro, porque espero que sea buen papel.

Continuando con eso de Cataluña––que me había apartado un poco–– la verdad que se me hace un poco dificil el ver como la gente solo lo mira desde una perspectiva, cuando hay muchas formas de mirarlo. De la misma forma en como se mira una escultura desde 40–50 etc posiciones distintas a su vez dan 40-50 respuestas visuales. Pues lo mismo con esto de la independencia. 
Puede que alguno mire para Suiza y piense en un futuro tal cual. Puede que otro piense que si algún político revuelve este tema, es porque beneficia a los ciudadanos de esa zona. Puede se piense que la deuda que tienen seria menor o mas llevadera. O quizá los impuestos dan menores. O que quizá la alarmante demografía ( voya decir extranjera, porque si digo mora alguno se mostea) etc etc..Pues nada de nada. Todo eso esta muy bien configurado y desde hace lustros. 
El pueblo catalán va a diluirse de facto, tal como se conoce ahora. Va desaparecer diluido, social, económico y culturalmente. Desaparecerá el dialecto por una variedad de culturas monumental. O sea, todo lo contrario de las pretensiones que se dicen y apoyan. Su único refugio será lo que se llama España . Nombre que aglutina a muchos pueblos ( ninguno se llama España, sino todos) En este refugio que tanto rechazan, puede que escriban mejor su historia y se la respete–– Pero como parece que necesitan salír a Alta Mar, mejor que lleven chalecos, los van a necesitar. 

Dicho lo cual, como todavía forma parte de la Nacion formalmente, son TODOS los españoles los que tienen que votar lo que quieren hacer con un trozo de su terruño. Todavía hay una Constitucion. Y si se permite prescindir de Leyes, Normativas , acuerdos. etc etc..Pues haciendo tabla rasa, tb podríamos prescindir de la Leyes hipotecarias y demás que hay por ahí..

Sobre el Oro, diré que muy posible hay una necesidad de crear inflación, que no lo consiguen. Bien, cuando el Oro para crearla, salga de la estación, puede que alcance buena velocidad ( 2-3 años). El amasar oro como han estado haciendo estos últimos años los países, sobre todo China, Rusia, India..es por algo. Pero no solo ellos, sino los grandes inversores mundiales.
Todo apunta hacia ello. El próximo 1 de Octubre entra China en el FMI, y la caída de las bolsas, y lentamente la devaluación de divisas va a ser k si.

Saludos

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 02:09 ----------

Contestando al HUMANO DE PLATA.. Es alucinante el grado de romanticismo, pero alucinante. Dice que los catalanes renuncian a seguir intentando hacer avanzar a España.
( Tremendo)

Me suena a algo así como... que un grupo bien intencionado y de buena voluntad, quiere mejorar a algún vecino que en realidad no se deja mejorar jajaaja

…Pero bueno incauto ? Crees que sois los catalanes los que os podréis poner unos gestores que consideréis los mejores entre todos vosotros ?..O por el contrario no seréis gobernados por los "Mismos " que hay por todo el mundo ?. 

? como se puede estar en el nirvana? de esa forma. Además tendréis que pedir permiso a los moritos y demás, porque dentro de 3 años serán mas numerosos que los catalanes europeos. Mejor cómprate una chilaba, porque no tardareis en salir de ese "patio" con lo que llevéis puesto.
Vais a repensar mas de una vez, ese gran error .Y lo que es mas, quien os ha empujado cuando no exista el remedio.


----------



## urgent (11 Sep 2016)

fichanegra dijo:


> Hola Buenas noches. Deambulando por estos lares he llegado a esta zona y leyendo algunas opiniones de las últimas páginas, veo que son interesantes. Dicho y hecho me he calzado las botas ( figuración) y escribo algo.
> 
> Diré algo sobre el oro ( aunque sé que estáis a la última) y sobre eso que llaman independencia de Cataluña.
> La verdad es que esto último es una movida que se despertó recientemente del letargo que tenia ya desde el inicio de la democracia. ( de eso que llaman democracia) ya que alargando un poco eso de democracia, es de observar que se emplea para todo––Se dice actitud democrática–en una democracia hay que hacer esto o lo otro, o No se puede hacer esto o lo otro––Sin embargo el aspecto democrático es flor de un día.
> ...




Buenos días Ficha negra:

Bueno comentarios como el tuyo todavía me motivan más para poder hacer algo por el futuro.

Supongo que cuando dices que el catalán es un "dialecto" te refieres a un dialecto del Latín (como puede ser el castellano), aunque intuyo que lo dices con toda la mala intención.

Posiblemente el futuro sea muy negro-moro-..., pero por ello tenemos que hacer algo que seguir igual. 

"Y que su refugio será España". Pero si está hecha unos zorros. La poca soberanía que queda la usan para sus propios intereses. Porque herramientas para ser soberanos (moneda propia, etc..) si que se la han vendido.

El otro día uno decía que lo que hacemos era entrar en el "caos" y la "selva" y quizás puede que tenga razón (yo creo que no) pero aún así es mejor que estar en la "cárcel" y ser prisioneros.

Romanticismo hay, y muchas cosas más . No vale decir lo de la igualdad entre españoles pues todos vemos que no la hay, tampoco lo de libertad pues tampoco la hay, y fraternidad (pues los encargados de fomentar todo esto -los políticos y demás poderes- me parece que están para otras cosas o todo lo contrario).

Mira, sería tan fácil desactivar la "separación" que no lo entiendo (bueno si lo entiendo pero no me gusta). Sólo con dar el pacto fiscal a Catalunya, reconocer que es una nación (soberanía) y blindar su lengua, ya está y lo montamos como confederación,.....
Cuando he dicho pacto fiscal para Catalunya seguro que muchos han sacado la uñas, pero bajo la premisa mal entendida de "igualdad" que no es cierto que la haya actualmente pues Navarra, País Vasco lo tienen, en Ceuta y Melilla y Canarias no hay IVA, etc.. 
Pues si queremos igualdad podríamos dar el pacto fiscal a Catalunya y el mismo pacto a todas la comunidades de España. Así si que habría igualdad y sería más justo. Pero bueno, no interesa.

Por hoy ya he cumplido el cupo de explicaciones "políticas.." y este hilo es muchas más cosas y el ORO como hilo conductor.

Respecto al ORO yo creo que tienes razón y no se si deseo que pase o que no, pero lo que más me preocupa y siempre me hace dudar es la convertibilidad del ORO en este futuro que creemos ver sobre todo por el papel de la MONEDA VIRTUAL. ¿Como convertiremos el oro en BITS si los que se encargarán de convertirlo lo tendrán controlado? Aunque no lo sé, es de las pocas opciones que se me ocurren que pueden ser "alternativas" reales. Pero sigo dudando.

Saludos y que paséis un buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# fichanegra: Bienvenido al hilo. Su comentario es más de lo mismo que se está dando en este hilo en los últimos tiempos y que, francamente, ya me cansa. Unos simples "apuntes"...

- Hoy es la Diada, la Fiesta de los Catalanes, y que tienen TODO el Derecho del mundo al disfrutarla como mejor gusten, al igual que lo hacen con sus Fiestas el resto de los distintos territorios de este país que conocemos como España.

- Antes de formular alguna GILIPOLLEZ mejor se documenta: el CATALÁN es un IDIOMA y de los más "viejos" de la Península, aunque la "palma" -y con diferencia- se la lleva el Euskera o Vascuence. Por tanto, sepa Vd. diferenciar entre IDIOMA y "dialecto"... Aunque aquí entiendo que hay más "mala leche" que otra cosa, pero que tiene el mismo efecto que un pedo en un calendario, es decir NINGUNO...

- Respecto al Oro, pues entenderá que poco puede Vd. contarnos por aquí, pero bueno la opinión siempre es de agradecer. Eso no quita para que ese "Cuento" sobre China, Rusia, etc. sea eso y NADA MÁS: un "Cuento". Llevo ya años oyéndolo y, la verdad, me cansa y mucho, entre otras cosas porque está basado en especulación barata. Dígamos que por estos lares NO somos de esa "tendencia" y que tiene una mayor aceptación en otros hilos "metaleros" venidos a menos...

- Si China ha estado "llorando" mucho para entrar en el FMI, por tanto pocas ganas tenía de revertir la situación o eso parece y, además, su peso en la "cesta" tampoco va a suponer ningún problema para el USD. Éste sabe que los chinos tienen muchos del mismo para querer "tumbarlo"y sino ya habrían movido "ficha", pero claro hay lo que hay... Y tampoco se necesita estar muy "ilustrado" para verlo.

Eso SÍ, China previamente a su entrada ha devaluado mucho el Yuan en su cruce contra otras divisas, pero muy "simbólicamente" contra el USD: eso ya dice MUCHO, pero MUCHO...

NADA, fichanegra, siga Vd. confiando en China y mirando a Cataluña como "fuente" de problemas si es que así lo desea, pero los problemas para España y, en general, para casi todo el mundo van a venir del "Tigre de papel", de los EE.UU., la UE, aparte de lo que decidan las "élites", independientemente del "Idioma" que hablen o con que se comuniquen...

# urgent: Ya he sacado a "estrenar" el "latigo de tres colas" y por hoy, de momento, ya hay suficiente... Aunque como le decía a fichanegra, el tema en SÍ es que me produce tanto hastío que paso. Eso SÍ, urgent, disfruta tú junto a los tuyos de la Diada como mejor queráis y podáis. Y ya sabes para aquellos a quienes no les guste: ¡DOS PIEDRAS!

Respecto al Oro y un posible escenario "confiscatorio": SIEMPRE hay "indicios" de por dónde van a venir los "tiros" y a actuar en consecuencia. Evidentemente, si lo desean, ya harían "algo" para "restringirlo" y pueden hacerlo sin necesidad de "confiscarlo". Es más, en lo personal, estoy estudiando cómo podrían hacerlo y NO es tan complicado, ni mucho menos y puede resultar más "sencillo" de lo que muchos se imaginan.

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda... Y en lo que nos cuenta es en lo que deberíamos fijarnos y no en las nubes, mientras la "lluvia" ya ESTÁ CAYENDO...

- Vozpópuli - Frente al poder, la política fiscal como única herramienta estratégica

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2016)

*Urgent*

justificar - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com

Como ves justificar y explicar son sinónimos.

Lo de la línea temporal, te lo expliqué como suma de acontecimientos pasado-presente.

Si la gravedad curva el espacio/tiempo, este evidentemente no es lineal.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## urgent (11 Sep 2016)

Gracias Fernando, la intentaré pasar de la mejor manera posible con ilusión y esperanza y de un modo festivo y alegre. Deseo que tu también la pases felizmente (de la forma que tu libremente quieras). Un abrazo.

Buen articulo el de Juan Laborda que pones hoy.

Paketazo:
Respecto a la palabra "justificar" entiendo que la definición del diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos que me pones ratifica que los dos pensamos en que "explica" pero que no "disculpa-excusa" como pone en la segunda acepción de sinonimos

justificar
demostrar, alegar, acreditar, razonar, documentar, evidenciar, explicar, testimoniar, aducir, argumentar
disculpar, defender, librar, apoyar, respaldar, salvar, proteger, excusar

Lo de la línea temporal me gustó mucho y sobre lo que debatir sobre lo que es el tiempo.

Un abrazo también a ti Paketazo.


----------



## frisch (11 Sep 2016)

Buenos días,

Bueno constato Urgent que has corregido las citas y donde ponías frisch, has puesto paketazo 

No sé qué pasa últimamente en el hilo pero ya es la segunda vez que alguien se equivoca de persona citándome.

Creo que voy a empezar a guardar aparte mis comentarios.

Que paséis un buen día, yo salgo para la Diada.


----------



## urgent (11 Sep 2016)

Si Frisch,

Ya he corregido las citas. Disculpa.

Que tinguis una bona diada. Jo vaig a Barcelona.

Feliz día a todos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias a todos, yo no podré ir a la manifestación de la diada porqué hoy trabajo y eso es ineludible. 
Fichanegra bienvenido, mira la situación de colapso que hay por los cientos de miles de extranjeros que residen en Catalunya, es solo culpa del gobierno español y sus leyes porque es quien tiene las competencias en inmigración. Catalunya no tiene ninguna herramienta para poder seleccionar quien vive en su territorio, así es España quien les deja entrsr y luego la ley impide que pueda restringuirse la libre circulación dentro del territorio nacional. En mi opinión las gentes que han venido a Catalunya a lo largo de la historia la han enriquecido culturalmente pero no puedo decir lo mismo de los árabes y africanos, que en mi opinión no deberían entrar más, por su nula integración y problemas asociados a sus costumbres y religión.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Me parece que hoy acabaré yéndome al Cine... y eso que el día pintaba bien, ya que iba a estar fuera de las miras "evangélicas"... aunque, realmente, para lo que me importa... Bueno, os dejo un interesante artículo y aviso a navegantes...

- Iconic Hedge Fund Perry Capital Loses 60% Of AUM As Investors Flee | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (11 Sep 2016)

Hola Fernando,

Si vas al cine podrías verver la película "angeles y demonios" que aunque ya hace unos años no estaba mal y este verano estuve en Roma y me acordé del puente.....

Quizás también podría estar bien la nueva de "BenHur" aunque me parece que será un poco "yanquee".

Feliz dia.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Hola, urgent: Ya he visto la película que me citas, así como leí el libro y que es mucho mejor... No sé, estaba barajando, precisamente, "Ben Hur" y que es un remake de la original, pero parece que está siendo un sonoro batacazo de taquilla y las críticas no la acompañan. No sé si hoy, pero SÍ que la veré, a fin de cuentas el "crítico" tengo que ser yo...

Bueno, el "Imperio" tiene de todo y se han hecho excelentes películas procedentes de allí. Es más, la mayoría con notable diferencia si entendemos el Cine como "distracción", quizás la "caguen" mucho recreando acontecimientos pasados de la Historia, pero bueno eso es "normal" en los americanos que de ésta saben lo que saben... Es decir, NADA y tampoco parece importarles... lo único los USD que entran en "caja" y lo demás "tonterías".

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, yo no podré ir a la manifestación de la diada porqué hoy trabajo y eso es ineludible.
> Fichanegra bienvenido, mira la situación de colapso que hay por los cientos de miles de extranjeros que residen en Catalunya, es solo culpa del gobierno español y sus leyes porque es quien tiene las competencias en inmigración. Catalunya no tiene ninguna herramienta para poder seleccionar quien vive en su territorio, así es España quien les deja entrsr y luego la ley impide que pueda restringuirse la libre circulación dentro del territorio nacional. En mi opinión las gentes que han venido a Catalunya a lo largo de la historia la han enriquecido culturalmente pero no puedo decir lo mismo de los árabes y africanos, que en mi opinión no deberían entrar más, por su nula integración y problemas asociados a sus costumbres y religión.



Hola, aunque es la PN la que controla el tema de extranjeria, las decisiones a día de hoy la toman desde la UE. 

Me imagino que hoy muchos catalanes saldrán a la calle a reclamar la independencia. En mi opinión personal los nacionalismos como el catalán y vasco son invención de las clases ricas de esa sociedad a partir del XIX... Además como toda esta gente es cobarde por naturaleza, al menor problema se cagaran encima y se traicionarán a sí mismos y a la gente que están jaleando. En la guerra civil el PNV vendió Bilbao a franco a cambio de no perder su industria, Ibarretxe se cago encima a la hora de culminar su plan soberanista, igual que se cagaran Más y Puigdemont cuando tengan que cruzar o no cruzar su Rubicon. 

Ellos lanzarán a la gente a la calle, pero no darán la cara por nadie y tendrán a salvo su dinero en otros sitios... Siempre ha sido así...

Pero como digo sólo es mi punto de vista.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Bueno, bueno... Voy a a seguir pasando del tema "recurrente" de hoy... No, si no me extraña nada que cada vez haya más "independentistas" por aquí...

Pasando a lo que realmente nos interesa por este hilo, os enlazo un interesante artículo y Ja,ja,ja... mucho Bla,bla,bla y MUCHAS TONTERÍAS alrededor de si China está comprando Oro, que si el Yuan va a entrar en la cesta del FMI y demás MANDANGAS...

Lo cierto es que en China hay una fuga de capitales de "LIBRO" y es dinero chino que quiere ESCAPAR de China y se "refugia" en Occidente... ¿Por qué será? Yo suelo pensar "MAL" en muchas ocasiones y, por eso mismo, acierto también bastante... Imagino que tiene que ver con lo que conocemos como Causa y Efecto... 

- HIJO DE GENERAL CHINO DE ALTO NIVEL REVELA ASUNTOS INQUIETANTES SOBRE CHINA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2016)

Hablando hace pocos días con un viejo conocido, me dijo que en su juventud había sido joyero, pero de los que crean, no de los que tienen una joyería.

Le pregunté que pensaba de que los estados llegado un día D, pudieran confiscar el oro de inversión, y me dijo que o confiscaban todo el oro, incluido el de joyería, o tonto sería el que lo entregase pudiendo adulterarlo a los quilates que deseara.

Me explicó que usando cobre como metal para adulterar oro o plata, solo hace falta un soplete, un recipiente cerámico de fundición, el molde que se desee, una báscula buena para las proporciones, y poco más.

Me dijo que era casi tan fácil como hacer palomitas, eso sí, si se pretende obtener acabados pulidos, piezas de calidad, pues ya es todo un oficio de años, pero solo adulterar era trabajo de niños.

Luego busqué por la red, y ciertamente hay bastante material.

Fundiendo - YouTube

No me apetece convertir un soberano en un colgante con forma de ladrillo, pero llegado el día D, si me veo obligado, mejor tener algo de idea de como hacerlo...´tuberías de cobre tengo unas cuantas por casa. 

Por cierto *Frish* de que te extrañas que nos confundan los foreros al citarnos en sus comentarios, es como confundir a Cristo con Dios, o a Belcebú con Satanás... :XX:

Un saludo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, astur_burbuja, es un conforero con el que en alguna ocasión habré tenido "desencuentros", pero es un tipo que realmente me cae muy bien. Dice lo que piensa, y que es lo mismo que hago yo, pero creo que en una conversación formal, es decir "cara a cara" tiene que ser más "próximo" en las "formas" más que en el "fondo". Luego, hay otras cosas que prefiero soslayar y que explican su actitud ante determinados asuntos. Es uno de los más "viejos" de estos hilos y eso ya merece un respeto por mi parte.
> .




Gracias por tu spalabras, Fernando. VAs a hacerme sonrojar.

Efectivamente, las formas en persona suelen ser mas cercanas o suaves que frios post.


----------



## fichanegra (11 Sep 2016)

Hola buenas tardes. He estado leyendo un poco la estela de comentarios que siguen al mío de ayer, y bueno, en general me han gustado porque hay materia para responder.

Contesto a Urgent, Humano de Plata, Pedernal y Fernando.

Interesante tu comentario. Urgent,. Te diré en principio que un dialecto es una subdivision de un idioma. No hay mas. El catalán por mucho que queráis idealizarlo es simplemente eso, un dialecto. No ha habido comentario con ironía, en absoluto. Existe un idioma que lo hablan una gran cantidad de gentes y hay pequeñas subdivisiones que lo hablan minorías.

En el mundo hay aprox. 700 dialectos. Todos ellos en vías de extinción. Pueden quedar como estructuras culturales, importantes para ello, pero nada mas.

Los grandes idiomas son los mas aptos para todo. El comercio , las relaciones internacionales etc etc..Es además muy comprensible que así sea–– Inglés (en decrecimiento relativo) el español ( en expansión ) llegará el chino, quizá el ruso. etc etc..Pero a todos los acompañan grandes demografias ( observa en este punto, lo importante de tener territorios amplios como nación–solo desde esta mira y no dividir )––El dicho, divide y reinaras funciona de P.M. y alguien lo aprovecha actualmente.

Bien, pues este dialecto lo pones como quieras, derivación del romance , latín etc..Pero un idioma lo acompaña demografía. De hecho, con la invasión africana, el catalán, esta condenado, mas pronto que tarde. Y repito, no lo he dicho con mala intención. Lo he dicho argumentando. Entiendo que emocionalmente sea difícil de aceptar, pero es lo que hay.

En efecto, la soberanía esta entregada. La moneda el futuro y la vida, en manos de otros. La reacción en toda Europa tiende a caminos de independencia y soberanía

Eso de la igualdad es una frase para el rebaño. Eso, nunca ha existido ni existirá. Pero te diré algo mirando para el génesis de todo esto. El sistema monetario esta kaputt. Estamos en momentos en “borde del abismo” y solo tienes que mirar lo que es el “Plan kalergi” en Internet y Voila. Ello te dirá bastante. Y Cataluña encabeza el tema. Las malas lenguas hasta dicen de la existencia en esa zona de yihadistas durmientes , por si la cosa se pone dura y ayudar a la independencia.

Sobre el Oro. Pues además de la sufuciencia de Fernando ( el mundo es un poliedro de muchas caras y con conocer algunas no es suficiente ) y eso de conocer casi todo, como que No. 
Hay por otra parte una necesidad de buscar inflación , y para ello solo conozco dos formas..La que han buscado de darle a la impresora con resultados negativos, ya que no llega el dinero al mercado, NO HAY GASTO. Los bancos comerciales no prestan lo suficiente y lo devuelven al BCE con intereses….No hay forma de desprenderse de tanto papel de colores.
La otra , pegar una subida al Oro y esa si que funcionará
De hecho los países han estado últimamente comprando y verificando sus reservas de Oro,por algo será.

Por otra parte , en mi opinión como en la muchos, colgar tus ahorros en bitt, es jugar en la ruleta rusa. Una trampa como un piano. Ya esta ensayado hace mucho, como seria un apagón. Mejor ni te lo cuento. Bueno por hoy ya es tela. Un saludo Urgent.

Contestando a Humano de Plata.
Muchas gracias por la bienvenida, muy amable.
Si has leído lo anterior que he escrito, te habrás podido dar cuenta de que sois una región que está en zona de exploración, punto de mira y conversión a una entidad muy diferente. Eso hay que dar las gracias a los políticos 

El efecto llamada hacia Europa es muy fuerte .Las ayudas a extranjeros en todo el territorio, es muy probable que sean MUCHO MEJORES, que a los propios españoles. ( ya hay noticias ) Eso ya dice mucho de la dirección 

No hace falta ser muy listo para ver que un exceso de africanos, asiáticos etc..va a influir mucho política, cultural y económicamente en la zona. Los políticos tendrían que mirar y “servir” a los intereses de los catalanes. Por otra parte bastantes empresas ya se han pasado a la zona española por algo será. Algo intuyen. 

No me extrañaría que cuando el “velo” vaya desapareciendo y la cultura/as africanas se manifiesten totalmente, las prisas por pasar dineros y bagaje hacia las zonas que son de tu propia identidad sea muy fuerte. Porque las culturas extrajeras, se impondrán en todos los aspectos. Ya lo hacen. 

Contestando a Pedernal__Excelente tu comentario sobre el PNV. Es mas, si rascas un poco mas, quizá hasta nos sorprendamos todos mucho mas. 

Contestando a Fernando…Gracias por la bienvenida. Paso a contestarte. En realidad he hecho comentarios solamente. No entro en discusiones de territorialidad personal. No me interesan, no son de mi agrado ni incumbencia 

Sobre los dialectos o no.. Hay que documentarse primero. Eso de los idiomas viejos o jóvenes, no existe. Ya lo dije en la contestación a Urgent..se es, o no se es. Punto, no hay mas. Y el catalán no lo es. Como ya he dicho antes, este dialecto desaparecerá mas pronto que tarde. Quizá ahora se le dé bombo y platillo desde el poder, ya que la lengua es lo primero que se niega para aculturizar y separar pueblos. Pero la realidad es muy tozuda.

La formulación de gilipolleces como dices, no expresa nada mas que te ha gustado el término formulacion, porque gilipolleces se leen de continuo. Es simplemente desconocimiento. No es mas, De esta guisa 2+2 =4, puede ser una gilipollez tb, dependiendo de quien la valore.
En absoluto ( repito) ha habido mala leche en eso de dialecto. Solo es cuestión de información. 
En lo del hastio.. Pues bueno no se discute.

Lo del látigo de tees colas, jejejej vale para bien poco. Mira en la marina inglesa el látigo que había era de 9 colas. Y mas de uno se lo pasaba por el trinquete. Por tanto ya me dirás.

En lo de esa info..del “Robot pescador” bueno creer en eso que dice el chino y en esa información..es de TRAKA, No solo es una media verdad…manipulada, sino que no creo que ese personaje con parentesco militar de alto grado, diga eso..o pueda decir eso.

OTRA COSA, muy distinta, es que capitales Chinos se vayan de China para comprar grandes corporaciones y empresas a Europa y EU..que és lo que hacen. Eso ya quedo muy claro en las conversaciones de hace años en EU. Con la compra de bonos de la reserva. Solo falta que algunos piensen que se marchan de China por su economía en baja. Y donde se iban a ir ?..dejar a Guatemala para ir a Guatapeor ? 

Sobre el Oro, pues que voy a decir ,ya he dicho algo sobre ello a Urgent.. Lo de que China ha llorado, bueno esto no puede cogerse ni con pinzas. China entra en el FMI para mejorarlo y PARA REDIMIR TODO ELPAPEL DE COLORES QUE EXISTE…Por tanto, se esperará un poco mas a que intereses carguen de Oro las alforjas a ese precio. Una vez hecho, el tren saldrá de la estación. No hay mas.

Bueno, sí hay algo mas. Y es tener suerte de que no se descarrilen los acontecimientos militares en el Mar de la China, Ukrania, mas todavía en Medio Oriente, etc etc.. porque parece que algunos lo necesitan.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Sep 2016)

urgent dijo:


> Fernando, Frisch..
> 
> Quizás me he pasado en modo irónico con Astur-burbuja pero es que estoy harto de que se metan con los "catalanes" como si fuesen "......"
> 
> ...




Tranquilo Urgent, antes de irme de España y estar desarraigado completamente, me fui de ASturias y vivi en varias partes de España (desarraigandome tambien de Asturias), entre ellas Cataluña, de la que guardo muy buenos recuerdos y algunos buenos amigos, y ya de aquella padecia el estar en medio de "una guerra"...En Cataluña para muchos (no todos) era un "español mas" que venia de "ahi afuera" como si todo lo de ahi afuera fuera algo homogeneo, y en Asturias muchos (no todos) me preguntaban que que tal con "los putos catalanes". Al final, un emigrante esta en TIERRA DE NADIE. Eres extranjero en todos sitios, o estas en casa en todos sitios, y eso te hace ver con tristeza y con rareza las peleas entre territorios.

Ahi fue donde empece a comprobar que lo mejor para un pais, seria que su gente estuviera obligada a vivir fuera de su tierra al menos dos años, para que se les quitara la tonteria, y aprendieran humildad, la humildad que ganas cuando eres emigrante, y que te enseña a valorar las cosas, las personas y lo que cuesta ganar ambas.

Tristemente en España, incluyo ahi a Cataluña, la mayoria de la gente vive y trabaja en a menos de 100 km de donde nacio (habia por ahi una estadistica del INE), con lo que los comportamientos pueblerinos no disminuyen en pleno siglo XXI, sino que aumentan. Una pena, aunque muchas veces pienso que a los politicos les interesa eso, porque si todos viajaramos una temporada y tarabajaramos fuera, y luego volvieramos a nuestro pueblo, no reconoceriamos el pais que tendriamos, seria la ostia poder aprovechar todo el talento que se fue, y toda la experiencia adquerida fuera...pero entonces la gentuza que medra ahora en España, no tendria trabajo y alguno ,enn base a sus aptitudes reales, apenas tendria para comer tirado en la calle.

En cuanto a lo de los Reinos, esplendor y tal..Lo considero como Historia, y no la juzgo con ojos actuales. Intento mantenerme aseptico, las cosas que pasaron pasaron en un entorno y un momento concretos, imposibles de repetir hoy en dia. 

Saludos y gracias por las participaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: ¿Tú "sonrojarte"? Ja,ja,ja... No me digas que todavía no has perdido la "Inocencia". Ya sabes que es broma porque conozco tus circunstancias personales. En fin, creo que en el fondo los que andamos por aquí NO estamos tan "lejanos" como pudiera parecer. Un abrazo, amigo.

# fichanegra: Me sabe mal, la verdad, tener que "arremeter" contra alguien que se explica tan bien como lo hace Vd., pero entenderá también que esté en desacuerdo con buena parte de su comentario. Una cosa no quita la otra. Vamos por partes:

- En España, y a nivel docente, además del Español, el mapa lingüístico está constituido por tres lenguas cooficiales: Catalán, Gallego y Vasco, más dos dialectos románicos que no han alcanzado la categoría de lenguas: el Asturiano-Leonés y el Navarro-Aragonés. Bueno, eso es así, tanto si le gusta como si no, pero bueno crea Vd. en lo que quiera, pero para los que vivimos aquí el Catalán es un IDIOMA. Y si nos ponemos a investigar en la línea que Vd. propone pues hasta el Castellano podría entrar en "dificultades". Además, por si lo desconoce, hay un país que lo tiene como IDIOMA OFICIAL: Andorra. Y eso es así tanto si le gusta como si no... Y no sé, pero el Catalán lleva más o menos un MILENIO de utilización y si eso le parece poco... NO, no veo por dónde y cómo va a desaparecer. A veces los "deseos" no se cumplen y ese va a ser el caso en esto. Y no lo siento, ni mucho menos... ¿Además, lo habla Vd.? No, pues no se preocupe por quienes gusten de utilizarlo y si le gusta el Mandarín, pues se dedica a él... Que cada uno es libre de elegir el Idioma que estime más oportuno.

- ¿Qué China no lleva tiempo "llorando" para entrar en la "cesta" del FMI? Pues, tire de Hemeroteca, porque llevan la "leche" solicitándolo... ¿Va a influir en algo? Pues, NO, no veo a casi NADIE acumulando Yuanes y que es una moneda tan "mierdosa" o mucho más que el USD y otras monedas Fiat. ¿Y qué "coño" va a "redimir" China si tiene su Economía hecha unos "zorros"? En fin, un poco más de "sentido común", aunque éste suele ser el menos "común"...

- ¿Conoce Vd. las reservas oficiales de Oro de China? ¿Entonces? Y ¡Ojo! que las mismas tienen la misma "confianza" que puedan generar las de EE.UU. y con la notable diferencia de que éstas son bastante más "antiguas". Por otro lado, China ha "descubierto" el Oro muy, pero muy recientemente... ¿Tiramos de datos oficiales?

- En lo que estoy de acuerdo con Vd. es que hay mucho "interés" en provocar "algo" GORDO a nivel geopolítico y ya veremos qué sucede después de las elecciones presidenciales en el Imperio... Quizás, esa "pata", junto al de un posible Colapso financiero, sean lo que más me preocupe en estos momentos.

En fin, fichanegra, NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo y está claro que cada cual sabe lo que sabe y también sabe lo que no sabe... Y esto sirve para ambos si me permite la libertad de expresarlo así. En cualquier caso, tengo que reconocerle que argumenta Vd. muy bien y, además, sin necesidad de utilizar el "verbo" ofensivamente... lo que es de agradecer, la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2016)

saludos 
Fernando , que te dicen tus fuentes que le puede estar pasando a Hillary ?
esto puede ser muy importante...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

Hola, timi: Realmente, la información que emana es que parece que ha tenido un "problema" médico... Que le haya "resurgido" la "regla" va a ser que no... Bueno, te dejo lo que me ha enviado una amigo de allí y que es de un medio bastante habitual por aquí...

- Video Shows Clinton Fainting During "Medical Episode" At 9/11 Ceremony | Zero Hedge

También puedes ir a ver qué añade de más la Fox...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2016)

no funciona el enlace Fernando , pero gracias
se dice que puede ser párkinson ,,, igual no les dura la campaña entera ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2016)

# timi: Ya he conseguido enlazarlo. De todas formas, la tía tampoco presenta un aspecto tan "saludable" como quiere aparentar. ¡Joder! que lleva más capas de maquillaje que pintura la Casa Blanca.

Saludos.

Edito: si tiráis de la noticia para abajo tenéis también lo de la Fox...


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Sep 2016)

fichanegra dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes. He estado leyendo un poco la estela de comentarios que siguen al mío de ayer, y bueno, en general me han gustado porque hay materia para responder.
> 
> En el mundo hay aprox. 700 dialectos. Todos ellos en vías de extinción. Pueden quedar como estructuras culturales, importantes para ello, pero nada mas.
> 
> ...



Hola fichanegra, bienvenido por estos lares y le agradezco la forma de razonar y exponer sus opiniones.

Sobre idioma o dialecto, la verdad, depende del prisma del que se mire. Los lingüistas no lo tienen tan claro como usted y el concepto es la derivación de un idioma (en este caso el latín), porque el idioma lo definen como la lengua que es comúnmente hablado en una región o nación. El concepto de cuantos millones o miles, no parece entrar en la categorizarían de lengua o idioma.

En relación a los 700 dialectos que menciona, no termino de entenderlo. Solo en la India hay cerca de 2700 lenguas, y recientemente el gobierno a decretado el descartar cerca De 700, así que se quedan solo con unas 2000. Y son bastante diferentes, se lo digo de primera mano, créame. Hablar en malala no tiene nada que ver que hablar en hindi, pero nada, imposible entenderse. Pero eso no son dialectos propiamente, serían más lenguas, que no idiomas. Pero es para otro debate y otro foro.

Respecto al PNV, hay mucho más, si.

Respecto a los bitcoins, opino lo mismo.

Respecto al dinero de China, no piense solo en empresas, hay capitales que se han ido a Chile y mucho a centro África (tierras, etc)... Sería como una "pan-chinizacion" (perdón la rae por osar inventar con el lenguaje que se creen suyo).

En lo particular, lo que puedo tocar (oro, tierra, comida, agua, arma, medicina, etc) es lo que me deja dormir trAnquilo.

Buenas noches a todos.

JG


----------



## fichanegra (11 Sep 2016)

Bueno, comentaré algo sobre lo explayado con Fernando, pero sin creación de R con R, porque aburre insistir en demasía, el primero a mi.
Comentaré a continuación, una anécdota que salió a relucir hace unos 10 años aprox, durante el reinado de Bush ( o sea arbusto) y que fue explicada por su Secretario de defensa. Donald R. En fin voy a ello.

Mira Fernando, es tan simple eso de que el Catalan desaparezca, en el cercano futuro ( por lo menos en su naturaleza) por la cantidad de africanos que están ingresando con sus respectivos culturas. Si a los niños se les anula el español en las escuelas, solo queda ..una mixtura de palabras. Hacer perder el tiempo a niños en lenguas que no tienen base, es condenarlos a NO usar su tiempo en matemáticas ( por poner un ejemplo) ..Y luego resulta que todo el mundo aprendiendo el Inglés..? porque? Pues porque el ingles es una lengua FUERTE base importante en las relaciones internacionales. Por tanto lenguas fuertes, son importantes. Y aquí hay para escribir mucho mas, Me retraigo. Lo de Andorra tiene tela jejej.
Lo del gallego, Vascuence, lo mismo. Lo hablan muy poca gente. El segundo no es subdivisión del español, y el gallego podría decirse del Portugues. Lo que ya no es presentación es eso del asturiano–leones. Eso no existe. En Asturias tenemos el bable que lo hablan (4) y con alguna TV empeñada en ello ( 5)...y en Leon, se habla castellano. No hay mas. 

No hace falta acumular Yuanes, además que nos hay para venta al publico, con comprar Francos Suizos hace el mismo servicio. Pero como creo que todo el papel sufrira una corrección, pues hay que tener Ojo. Suiza ya tiene un acuerdo con China referente a todo esto.

Y sobre la anécdota.Este hombre Donald R. hizo un comentario en medio de periodistas y dijo algo tan fácil y tan dificil a la vez, que nadie repara en ese tipo de cosas. dijo lo de los puntos ,lo pongo yo para facilitar comprensión )

1 º–Hay cosas que sabemos……….(y somos conscientes de esa sabiduría )

2º…Hay cosas que NO sabemos……(somos consciente, pero podemos preguntar para saber)

3º– Hay cosas que No sabemos que desconocemos ( ojo, al no saber de su existencia, ni 

siquiera puedes preguntar para saber ) 

Y tenia mucha razón. Si preguntas a alguien que es IO, te diran que ni P.I..Por tanto nunca podrían preguntar qué es lo que es. Pero si les dices que es un satélite de jupiter, en ese punto ya puedes interesarte por ello.

Bueno saludos


----------



## Jeenyus (11 Sep 2016)

Madre mia...estamos al borde de algo muy grande, o bien Hillary no pasa del año...o nos meten a Trump.
Acumulad lo que podais.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Sep 2016)

Catalunya news:
La quinta masiva manifestación soberanista mantiene viva la pugna de Catalunya con el Estado
Quema de banderas y de fotos del Rey en la manifestación del entorno de la CUP por la Diada
Los vídeos de las manifestaciones de la Diada
La Diada vista por la prensa internacional
Diada: Puigdemont ratifica el plan independentista en otra Diada multitudinaria | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/barcelona/20160911/41236628138/coronela-colau-ayuntamiento-barcelona-diada-catalunya-2016.html


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Sep 2016)

fichanegra dijo:


> Bueno, comentaré algo sobre lo explayado con Fernando, pero sin creación de R con R, porque aburre insistir en demasía, el primero a mi.
> 
> Mira Fernando, es tan simple eso de que el Catalan desaparezca, en el cercano futuro ( por lo menos en su naturaleza) por la cantidad de africanos que están ingresando con sus respectivos culturas. Si a los niños se les anula el español en las escuelas, solo queda ..una mixtura de palabras. Hacer perder el tiempo a niños en lenguas que no tienen base, es condenarlos a NO usar su tiempo en matemáticas ( por poner un ejemplo) ..Y luego resulta que todo el mundo aprendiendo el Inglés..? porque? Pues porque el ingles es una lengua FUERTE base importante en las relaciones internacionales. Por tanto lenguas fuertes, son importantes. Y aquí hay para escribir mucho mas, Me retraigo. Lo de Andorra tiene tela jejej.
> 
> Bueno saludos



Sin acritud, pero resulta que donde mejor se habla el inglés en España es el país Vasco, le sigue Cataluña, (informe EPI 2015)

Los vascos son los españoles que mejor hablan inglés Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Educación - Enseñanza Y Aprendizaje - Estudiantes en lainformacion.com

Esta otra del 2013 publicada en ABC, nada conspiradora: "el nivel de castellano de los escolares catalanes está por encima de la media española"

Por encima de la media española - ABC.es

Este asunto de que conocer otra lengua limita la capacidad viene del país sin nombre; tenía una tía religiosa en New Jersey, fue directora de una guardería en los años 80, allí era común la idea de que los pequeños debían aprender una única lengua pues estudiar dos lenguas le suponía un problema en su desarrollo cognitiva; pura ideología, actualmente está más que demostrado lo contrario.

Sobre el inglés veo que tu opinión coincide con la del naranjito y mariano, yo soy el más fiel defensor del estudio del inglés, ahora también de la excepción cultural; gracias a ella existe aún industria del cine en Francia, no como los otros que crearon su industria pasándose por el arco de triunfo las patentes para luego ser los más acérrimos defensores de los derechos... pero esa es otra historia.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, fichanegra: Ya te dije que NO nos íbamos a poner de acuerdo y veo que es así. Tampoco te creas que sabes "tanto", ni mucho menos... otra cosa son los meros "alardes" y que se fundamentan en "aire"... Veamos:

- ¡Joder! si el Catalán NO desapareció cuando buena parte del territorio fue musulmán, pues como que ahora NO lo veo. Podrías haber buscado una mejor argumentación, porque si echo mano de ejemplos históricos no acabo...

- ¿Qué coño me quieres decir con el Inglés? Anda estudia un poco más de Historia: en la Antigüedad el "Inglés" de la época fue el... ¡Griego! y en buena parte del "otro" planeta el... ¡Sánscrito! Y qué pasó con el tiempo -MUCHOOOOO...- pues que fue sustituido por otros... pero que yo sepa el Griego sigue ahí, ¿No? Vaya, que no se ha extinguido, aunque sea una lengua minoritaria hoy en día y que durante MUCHOOOOO tiempo permaneció bajo el yugo turco (musulmán). En fin, por ese apartado SUSPENDIDO...

- Que el Gallego y el Vascuence lo hablan poca gente esa es una opinión GRATUITA por tu parte y en la línea de tu comentario: "aire" + "aire"... O la "cuadratura" de la "leche"... También me dirás que el Catalán lo habla poca gente, ¿No?

- Mira, aunque fuera poca gente, deberías apoyar la Cultura de tu pueblo (el Asturiano) y el Bable forma parte del mismo. ¿Que es poco práctico? Bueno, y qué... Yo, estoy bien lejos de allí y lo respeto.

- ¿Que no hay Yuanes a la venta? Pues, mira si lo deseo en 2-3 días tengo los que quiera... No sé igual en lo alto de una montaña es imposible conseguirlos, pero por aquí con "pasta" tienes casi todas las Divisas que te dé la gana... Aunque lo que es yo voy a pasar de esa MIERDA de Divisa y me quedo conforme con mis CHF y otras divisas más "creíbles"...

- ¿Saber? Tú mismo te lo has respondido... Sabes lo que sabes y NO sé si sabes lo que no sabes y que resulta EVIDENTE...

Por cierto, no sé porqué me parece haberle "reconocido" de otro "lugar", aunque igual me equivoco... Sin embargo, tu lugar de procedencia, lo que comentas y la forma de escribir me lo recuerdas mucho... ¿Miguel o prefieres "L" + "R"? En fin, también puede ser una simple "coincidencia"...

Bueno, tampoco tiene mayor importancia, al igual que nuestras opiniones que son dispares, por tanto NO veo interés en seguir con esto, ya que no nos va a aportar nada a cada uno de nosotros y tampoco al conjunto de lectores que nos puedan leer, ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Sep 2016)

*fichanegra* Me he cansado de leer tus sandeces sobre el catalán así que te respondo.
El catalán igual que el castellano desciende del latín vulgar. Así que de dialecto nada.
El català no morirà mai, això es que no ens coneixes, abans desapareixerà la llengua castellana.
Lo hablan 9 millones de tozudos que lo defenderán hasta la muerte y te equivocas porque todos los que nacen en Catalunya aprenden el catalán, así que por mucho que los españoles que como tu desean acabar con las otras lenguas del estado, no lo conseguireis nunca.

Y gracias bocanegra porque con tus opiniones seguro que invitas a más catalanes a marcharse de un país opresor con las minorías.
El català té cinc grans dialectes (valencià, nord-occidental, central, balear i rossellonès) que juntament amb l'alguerès, es divideixen fins a vint-i-una varietats i s'agrupen en dos grans blocs: el català occidental i el català oriental.


----------



## Pedernal (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, Fernandojcg, me parece que el griego clásico, el de Alejandro, Ptolomeo, etc... No se parece en nada al griego moderno. De hecho un griego de nuestros días y Aristoteles no se podrían entender ya que la base de sus idiomas es completamente distinta.

Igual he entendido mal tu explicación.

Un saludo


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2016)

Hola:

Siempre es bueno considerar, al menos, la visión más técnica de los asuntos, incluido este de la lengua que tanto estáis tratando.

El concepto de "dialecto" es muy "difuso" y cada vez se utiliza menos, en otras cosas, por su aspecto peyorativo.

A un Argentino no le gustaría nada que le dijeran que habla un dialecto del castellano, porque usa un imperativo y unos posesivos diferentes y pronuncia la "ll" que parece un "siseo".

Hoy en día entre lingüistas se emplea más el concepto de "Inteligibilidad mutua"

Inteligibilidad mutua - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lenguas mutuamente inteligibles - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Se establecen porcentajes de léxico similar y porcentajes de comprensión entre hablantes de dos lenguas diferentes.

Por ejemplo:

Según los datos de Ethnologue, existe un grado de similitud léxica de 89% entre español y portugués;4 85% entre español y catalán;4 87% entre italiano y catalán;5 y 82% entre español e italiano.

Hay por ahí también tablas de inteligibilidad mutua, pero ahora no tengo el enlace a mano.

Como veis, es absurdo considerar Catalán como dialecto del Castellano porque tendrías que considerar también las demás como Italiano y Portugués.

Sobre el futuro de la lengua dominante ? Y si al final moriremos todos a una ... ?

Pues quizá siga el inglés o quizá no ...

Como bien comentaba Fernando, antes fueron Griego, Latín y hasta hace no mucho el Francés.

Saludos


----------



## joalan (12 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, Fernandojcg, me parece que el griego clásico, el de Alejandro, Ptolomeo, etc... No se parece en nada al griego moderno. De hecho un griego de nuestros días y Aristoteles no se podrían entender ya que la base de sus idiomas es completamente distinta.
> 
> Igual he entendido mal tu explicación.
> 
> Un saludo



Sin remontarnos tanto en el tiempo, probablemente a ti te costaría también mantener una conversación con un castellano medieval. Los idiomas no son inmutables y eternos, y más teniendo en cuenta que hasta el siglo XVIII no empiezan a fijarse normas estándar.


----------



## timi (12 Sep 2016)

buenos días .
como afectaría la campaña electoral a estas alturas si cambian la Hillary ?

El Partido Demócrata podría reunirse de emergencia para considerar el reemplazo de Hillary Clinton - RT

por otra parte , estuve leyendo ayer que ya se sabe que esta enferma desde hace tiempo ,,, y porque proponen a una persona enferma en estos momentos tan importantes de la historia ? ienso:


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

Me limitaré a decir sobre el tema del dialecto que éste es un término que en nuestro país siempre se ha utilizado como arma política, luego no tiene ningún interés discutir de ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Pedernal: Vamos a ver, en la Grecia antigua ya coexistían distintas "formas" del Griego y hay un consenso generalizado en considerar el GRIEGO CLÁSICO como un dialecto ático.

Yo me refería a que las clases cultas de amplias culturas de la Antigüedad lo utilizaban como lo hacemos nosotros ahora con el Inglés y solía ser el IDIOMA OFICIAL que utilizaba la Diplomacia de la época.

Y es que esto de los "Dialectos" nos puede llevar a un laberinto que entiendo sólo es apto para auténticos expertos en esta materia. Si no tengo entendido mal tanto el Griego como el Latín son en realidad "dialectos" de lenguas ya pérdidas en el tiempo...

Por otro lado, Pedernal, entenderás que las lenguas van sufriendo profundas alteraciones con el paso del tiempo y existe un momento en que son incomprensibles unas con otras a pesar de tener un "tronco" común. No sólo pasó con el Griego (que como tal tampoco existió si no ponemos excesivamente "puristas"), sino también con el Latín...

Y dejo un buen artículo que lo explicará mucho mejor que yo y que, además, no es una materia que "domine", ni muchísimo menos... pero bueno algo de Historia SÍ he leído.

- La Lengua » Diez cosas que [probablemente] no sabías sobre el latín

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (12 Sep 2016)

Buenas, entro a esta parte IV y voy a postear para criticar la línea actual, tiene muy mala pinta, está sucio. Aquí se suele hablar de todo, generalizando y no atendiendo a "cositas de la cocina de cada uno", todos sabemos que este hilo es un reducto de calidad entre la maraña. Detecto que está dejando de serlo.

Así que con todos mis respetos quisiera recordar a humano de lata que tiene a su disposición docenas de hilos de nacionalismos donde puede seguir subido a su silla gritando a los cuatro vientos su superioridad, allí encontrará personas en esa línea, todos gritan lo mismo pertenezcan al bando A, B, o C, suelen llevar gorros de Napoleón e ir llenos de insignias, escudos, banderas y demás.

También el foro contiene docenas de hilos de ufología y vida extraterrestre, a ellos los reconocerás porque su gorro es de papel de aluminio y no todos están subidos a una silla, pero molan, yo mismo he hecho alguna incursión en esos hilos y no por eso merezco la guillotina creo. 

Rogaría a otros foreros a los que sí tengo gran respeto que no entren al trapo a provocaciones tan específicas y domésticas y no valorar a diario si somos galgos o podencos. Que aunque lo atractivo del hilo es la variedad y podamos tratar de todo, pues no conviene, a mi entender , perder de vista la economía y sus temas adyacentes, que a través del oro como catalizador genera un guión agradable que no se debería perder.


También manifiesto mi extrañeza porque Fernando, como garante del hilo, no haya dado un "puñetazo en la mesa" de esos a los que nos tiene tan acostumbrados y que yo tolero con deportividad porque los considero debidos a su fuerte carácter. Quiero seguir confiando en su objetividad a la hora de moderar el hilo.

Seguramente me caiga " la del pulpo " , pero os digo de verdad que después de tiempo sin entrar por aquí, esta parte IV no tiene buena pinta. Alguien tenía que decirlo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, andyy: NO, no creo que hayamos perdido "Calidad", ni mucho menos, a fin de cuentas lo que está sucediendo en el hilo es un "reflejo" de lo que estamos viviendo, ni más ni menos... No es menos cierto que, en lo personal, NO me gusta esa "deriva" que lleva el hilo y te animo a que tires páginas atrás (no muchas) para que compruebes como intento "matar" temas aportando noticias o llevando la temática hacia cuestiones más "normales" en estos hilos, ya sean MPs, Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Por tanto, NO lo pongas en mi "debe", sino en el de otros... y que, además, con notables "excepciones", son "nuevos" y eso ya da que "pensar", ¿No te parece?

Lo del "puñetazo en la mesa", pues me imagino que habrá un momento en que llegará, pero prefiero que antes se reconduca el hilo por sí mismo. Bastante "fama" tengo de "Dictador" del hilo como para fomentarla, equivocadamente o no, aunque eso realmente me la trae muy "floja", la verdad y sabes que es así, puesto que ya me conoces...

En fin, creo que has hecho un acertado comentario y a ver si los demás lo "captan" también de una puñetera vez... De todas formas, andyy, NO es la opción más adecuada y no lo ha sido en este hilo, pero siempre está a mano el "Ignore"...

Sin embargo, andyy, yo creo que volveremos a reconducir el hilo y, en los anteriores, también tuvimos momentos "desagradables", aunque éstos se suelen producir de forma puntual, pero bueno ahora tenemos demasiados "apuntadores", "moralistas", etc., etc.

Lo dicho: espero que todo vuelva a NORMALIZARSE en breve...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

No hay economía productiva sana (incluso el segundo adjetivo sobra) sin moral o ética.
Aunque, tal y como van las cosas, a lo mejor encuentran algún tipo de economía transgénica, híbrida que lo resuelva todo. 

Los derivados ¿quizás?

_Añado otro comentario (se pueden retirar las gracias)_

Todo en la vida es moral, ética, religión, incluso la negación de la ética, la moral son éticas o morales. Ni qué decir de religiones. 

¿Qué es un partido de fútbol, una corrida de toros, un concierto de cualquiera de los dioses de la escena musical o el Congreso del Partido Demócrata sino una misa con todos los rituales en toda regla?


----------



## Sistémico (12 Sep 2016)

Después de las elecciones usanas, el hilo cogerá una velocidad de espanto. Hasta entonces, calma chicha. Si Obama consigue un tercer mandato, entonces voy directamente a por el bol de palomitas.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

*andyy* creo que *Fernando* lo ha dejado correr un poco...quizá por la diada, el fin de semana, dudas de lo que es lengua o dialecto...y se ha visto que bajo cada forero hay un ego y unas ideas concretas difíciles de cambiar, o al menos difícilmente escucharán a otros.

Como digo siempre, nacionalismos, equipos deportivos, sistemas políticos...se han inventado para separar al hombre, si mañana desapareciera toda esa rivalidad del cerebro humano, los que mandan tendrían que coger las maletas e irse a Marte, pues ya no precisaríamos de ellos para nada.

Como veis muchos foreros no entran al trapo en estos temas, pues no pretendiendo estar por encima de nada, saben que un camino que se bifurca cada vez más sirve para dispersar y no para concretar.

Sigo creyendo que todos los dialectos, idiomas, o formas de comunicación derivarán en una sola...y creo que vosotros en el fondo sabéis que es así, y todo esto que se habla estos días, formará parte del recuerdo, cultura, del pasado...la avalancha es imparable.

Retomando el tema del metal y los chinos/rusos y su teórica acumulación de oro...podemos interpretarlo de muchos modos, pero creo que debemos buscar la más sencilla.

China no aporta valor añadido a su producción industrial, o no al menos para que su PIB permanezca en crecimiento constante a largo plazo, por lo tanto tendrá que ir depreciando su moneda para ganar competitividad...pero...

¿hasta cuando podrá depreciar?...todo tiene un límite, y como decía *fernando*, estos pájaros son muy pillos, sabiendo que poseen deuda en $$ a manos llenas, intentan endosar su divisa devaluada en el comercio internacional, al tiempo que empobrecen y esclavizan a su población para mantener la producción a todo gas.

Esto estallará, y no es lo mismo un paro del 20% en España, que un paro del 20% en China, dónde recordemos el grueso de su población no está centrada en las industrias localizadas, si no dispersa por todo el territorio. Habrá una desbandada, y quien sabe si revueltas populares en unos años...

el oro puede amortiguar del algún modo todo esto, otorgándole al gobierno un pequeño margen de maniobra para mantener en funcionamiento las instituciones (ejercito sobre todo), pero aún así, China para mi tiene un sistema económico equivocado que estallará y creará una revolución al estilo de la Francesa en su día...

El oro no salvará a China, pero puede estirar su futura agonía...prefiero la España de la precariedad ahora mismo, que la China del oro que veo venir en unos años.

Un saludo y buen día y semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Bueno, frisch, eso es totalmente "opinable": En el Imperio Romano, por poner un simple ejemplo, se producían grandes cantidades de Trigo y fuera de cualquier principio moral o ético, algo que ha sido una constante histórica a lo largo de los tiempos...

¿Los Derivados? Pues, te equivocas si quieres ver por aquí a muchos "defensores" de los mismos y que hoy deben estar sudando "tinta" de la buena viendo lo que está sucediendo en lo mercados y que ya se "avanzó" por aquí no hace tanto tiempo... ahora falta ver qué "profundidad" va a tener... Y yo sigo mirando de "reojo" al Cobre...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y ya ves, andyy, cómo intento "reconducir" esto...

- G-20: De China a Marte - Michael Roberts | Sin Permiso

Saludos.

Edito: ¡Joder! paketazo ni que te hubiera leído el "pensamiento": lo digo por lo de "Marte"...

SÍ, es como dices... Ahora ya estamos a 12 de Septiembre y vamos a seguir con el día a día de este hilo, vamos si nos "dejan" unos y otros...

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (12 Sep 2016)

Derivada de la aportación de Paketazo, ¿cuáles son las ventajas competitivas de un crecimiento demográfico tan exagerado de países como China, India, países musulmanes o del África subsahariana?

Consumen ingentes cantidades de recursos y, si les cortas suministros energéticos o alimentarios, las revoluciones sociales las llevarían al colapso. En un entorno bélico tan tecnificado como el actual, no tiene sentido el despliegue de un gran número de soldados como en épocas pasadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, Sistémico: Lo que propones da para un largo debate y, en modo alguno, voy a aceptar una "deriva" hacia otros postulados y NO estoy diciendo que tú lo pretendas... Y si el tema es interesante bajo la "óptica" que debe hacerse, es decir lo más racional y científicamente posible, pues no hay problema en abordarlo.

Quiero aclararte una cosa, Sistémico, y hace años leí que la mayor Densidad de Población por Continente (hab/Km2) estaba en... ¡Europa! y, además, con diferencia... Y SUBRAYO lo de HACE AÑOS... De todas formas, ese es un tema que ya no sigo, pero vamos tampoco me cuesta nada "actualizarme", pero bueno también lo pueden hacer los demás. ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> SÍ, es como dices... Ahora ya estamos a 12 de Septiembre y vamos a seguir con el día a día de este hilo, vamos si nos "dejan" unos y otros...
> 
> Saludos.



Utilizando el ignore, "*Sí Se Puede*" (es porque nos acercamos a unas terceras elecciones y empiezo a entrenarme)


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2016)

Hola.

Retomando la senda "dorada", estaba contrastando datos entre 1929 y hoy en día en el país sin nombre, para ver cómo estaba la cosa por entonces, y la verdad, ahora parece que está fatal, es decir, peor que antes.

Hay datos escalofriantes. Empiezo por lo mío, el contaminante brent (que me permite dar de comer a mi familia). En 1929 el EROI era de 100/1 aproximadamente y hoy el shale oil da como mucho 5 a 1. Es decir, produzco cinco barriles de energía pero necesito consumir 1 para esa producción. Primera diferencia.

Sigo con la minería. La producción de la compañía estrella en aquella época era de 0,22 t de oro por cada 100 toneladas de mena. Hoy BG tiene un ratio de 0,04 t de oro por cada 100 t de mena. Segunda diferencia.

Sigo con la deuda. En 1930 la deuda por habitante en el país sin nombre era de unos 140$/habitante. A día de hoy, con los 19 trillones, el promedio de deuda es de cerca de 60,000 $/habitante. Tercera diferencia.

Teniendo en mente esa deuda, en 1929 un usano podía adquirir con 1,000 dólares unas 20 onzas de oro, y podían comprar un coche con alrededor de 650 $ (unas 12 onzas) y una casa media en alrededor de 8,000 $ (unas 160 oz). Hoy, si comparamos, con 1,000 dólares compras 1/4 de onza, y necesitas unas 7 onzas para un coche normal de gama baja, y unas 14 onzas para uno de clase media pero de los de abajo. Respecto a la casa, al mercado actual en una capital o ciudad principal de un estado, en un barrio algo que no este en el centro en la "zona alta", necesitas unas 170 oz para un casa decente.

Es decir, veo que si hubiera heredado el oro de mis abuelos sin la sangría del estado, podría comprarme allí piso y casa casi con el mismo numero de monedas. Sin embargo, mi contribución a la deuda del estado habría aumentado unas 450 veces.

Además el problema hoy es que no pueden tirar de producción de petróleo y han perdido un colchón que tenían en aquella época: los "sin nombre" recién estaban llegando a las ciudades, y por tanto, todavía tenían familiares en el interior, es decir, en las "farms". Capear el temporal con ese colchón no es lo mismo que ahora.

Qué harán cuando todo se venga abajo? O, que harán para que no se venga abajo?

Es una comparación simplista, seguro. Pero la moraleja también lo es.

Ahora, pregunto: quien es el valiente que cambia mis papelitos verdes por sus monedas al spot + 3% hoy?

Espero que el dialecto, lengua, idioma o lo que haya usado haya podido ser entendido.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

# JohnGalt: Pues, ya tienes un "VALIENTE" que ha entrado hoy, vamos hace escasos minutos que he cambiado dinero que estaba en el "circuito" bancario por Oro "físico". Ya lo ves, amigo mío, yo SIEMPRE soy fiel a lo que "creo",) equivocado o no...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # JohnGalt: Pues, ya tienes un "VALIENTE" que ha entrado hoy, vamos hace escasos minutos que he cambiado dinero que estaba en el "circuito" bancario por Oro "físico". Ya lo ves, amigo mío, yo SIEMPRE soy fiel a lo que "creo",) equivocado o no...
> 
> Saludos.



Bravo! Yo estoy en ello también! Si nos equivocamos, lo haremos vivos, y nos lo agradecerán nuestros hijos cuando hayamos muerto.


----------



## fichanegra (12 Sep 2016)

Buenos días, menos mal que el buen tiempo sigue acompañando a las vacaciones, por lo menos en esta zona. Esperemos que dure así.

Bueno, sin acritud ( como ha dicho un forista y como decía hace años el ínclito Isidoro) y sin alargar el comentario tampoco. Como principio creo que no anda muy descaminado Andyy. Tiene olfato. 

Creo que en mis comentarios ,se me ha malinterpretado ( en cierta parte y medida) diría bastante. ––Puede ser porque no me explicado bien, o porque se ha cogido la prenda por la etiqueta. Es normal, cada uno tiene su información y su forma de verlo. 

Sin duda, hay mucha variedad de pensamientos ( como en todas partes) y que parece que algunos se han sentido mal por lo que he escrito–– Lo siento, no era mi intención. Mi exposición general, es simplemente ( como pensamos muchos ) –Mantener un máximo de territorio, una lengua fuerte, porque eso , en un mundo como el actual ( nada distinto en este aspecto del de los siglos pasados) forma parte de la proteccion de TODO nuestro pueblo__ y "casualmente " desde el siglo XVIII, lo que se dice zona española, o hispana o como se quiera llamarlo, ha estado de cabeza, por no decir que la han estado vendiendo. 

Solo tenemos que ver como la intencionalidad es, desde afuera, desmembrar naciones. O sea debilitadoras. Eso a todos nos perjudica en general.. No habrá ni siquiera la opción de poner al frente gentes con valores morales y éticos en su momento. Porque para entonces, quizá hasta las autonomías sean estados ( bueno, mas que estados, una finca con piscina )

Dicho lo cual, contestaré a Fernando.–– En efecto nos conocemos, aunque nos es cuestión de de tomar una botella vino cada vez que nos podamos ver….Mira, como veo que conoces poco o nada de por aquí te digo lo siguiente. En Asturias hay un dicho que no me gusta repetir, pero lo hay.––"Asturias es España, lo demás tierras conquistadas a los moros "–– Eso no se suele decir mucho, pero si rascas sale a relucir pronto. Eso te hará comprender que, nosotros respetamos nuestra costumbres y dialecto porque son herencia de antepasados. ( como respetamos las de los demás ) ..Pero nuestra entidad superior es España. Podría decirse que somos el padre o la madre. Y las hijas/os no se les abandona. Somos y seremos leales o todo nuestro pueblo, por siempre y para siempre. Los corrales donde te ordeñan y cortan la lana ( Bruselas) los han puesto otros. Y quienes prefieran otros caminos, son libres de hacerlo. 

El bable, apenas se habla, hay formas de hablar con ciertas palabras , pero bable muy pocos conocen. Te digo mas, Asturias y Cantabria serian dos regiones que nunca habría amago de independizarse, aunque el PIB subiría a las estrellas. No se habla el bable, por diversas razones, entre ellas porque tenemos una lengua madre "fuerte" aunque les joda a los "anglos" y no sepan apreciar "otros" –– Y no somos gilis de poner a estudiar a niños bable, donde tienen que estudiar otras materias mucho mas importantes. Es lo que hay.

Hace cierto tiempo, hubo una proposición creo que de algunos de las variaciones "musicales" del PC.. pasó desapercibida totalmente. Y digo musicales, porque en la situación que esta el país, los sindicatos tendrían que estar en la calle..pero ni están ni se les espera.

Por otra parte no contesto a esas insinuaciones , que te han hecho..Lo del látigo o lo de la mano encima en la mesa..Eso no va a ninguna parte, por eso ni lo hago caso. Para un látigo existe otro. Y para una mano en la mesa otra hay también..Y lo sabes bien tu..

Y finalizando..diré a JHON GALT, el de la "senda dorada " jajajjaja..Como sigas mirando como miras en "detalle" como lo estas haciendo, estas jodido. No vas a a ver nada. No mires las cosas tan cerca ( porque hay casos en que es perjudicial para otear ) tienes que mirar apartándote mas del punto donde miras..Podrás ver entonces otros aspectos que le afectan a la zona que visualizas..

Y como dice FRISCH.. en el "Sí, se puede" –– Trankilo, amigo..yo solo me pongo el "ignore"..no hace falta que me lo ponga nadie.

Un saludo, espero os divertais por la "senda dorada" jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, fichanegra: Bueno, una vez más (y van...) mi "olfato" NO me ha "engañado", ¿No? SÍ, eres quien me imagino y sabes que te tengo en gran aprecio, a pesar de que habrán asuntos en los que no nos pondríamos de acuerdo, pero en el "fondo" REAL ya sabes que SÍ...

Bien, no voy a entrar en tu comentario porque entiendo que ya no procede y, además, el "sentir" general es el que es, independientemente de que te guste o no... Eso es "harina de otro costal". SÍ, tienes razón y conozco poco Asturias... mucho más y mejor Galicia y Cantabria. Y, evidentemente, cada cual es muy LIBRE de considerar qué es lo que importa o no a nivel Cultural. Lo demás, simple "opinión" y que vale lo que vale...

En fin, fichanegra, lo voy a dejar aquí y Ojalá tengamos ocasión de tomarnos esa botella de vino... Es más, me apetecería mucho, la verdad...

Saludos.

Edito: Por cierto, la cita que suelo utilizar de "más viejo que las judías con chorizo" NO es mía. La "tome" en su momento de "fichanegra" y que tenía otro nick y escribía en otro lugar... Al César lo que es del César...


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

fichanegra, lo del látigo se refería a palabras cortantes y, además, dicho con gran sentido del humor, o mi me lo parece. Se me olvidó añadir "utilizar el látigo como si el hilo fuese un birreme o trirreme" por aquello de la pasión de Fernando por la Historia del Imperio Romano. En cualquier caso que sepas que *Sí, Sí Se Puede* tener y ejercer el sentido del humor siempre y cuando no se utilice como arma para herir (como lo de las lenguas y los dialectos).

El saludo de vuelta.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

*Galt* tu comparación es simplista, evidentemente, sin embargo, yo personalmente adoro lo simple. Siempre que puedo explicar algo con 2 palabras no uso cuatro, y tu retrospectiva sobre el oro para darnos a entender que el poder adquisitivo se mantiene en el tiempo, siempre es de agradecer.

_¿Qué harán para que no se venga todo abajo?_

Pues es una pregunta complicada, pero con respuestas simples:

Morir matando creo que sería la respuesta más adecuada, y que todos podemos entender rápidamente. 

Viendo el devenir de la mayoría de foros o artículos de opinión, ya se hable de oro, de nacionalismos, fútbol o comida...siempre se termina con enfrentamientos personales, desprecios, y oídos sordos a la razón, así que si los que mandan, ven por un instante amenazado su dominio económico, pues no tendrán inconveniente en tirar de dominio bélico.

Y sabéis que estoy en contra de una IIIWW pues sería no una gran guerra, si no una derrota moral para la humanidad, y la muestra de que seguimos en el punto estancado por no lograr avanzar adecuadamente en materia de economía y crecimiento sostenido...y mientras no demos con la solución a esto, el desenlace sera el mismo las veces que sea preciso hasta que superemos el escollo o evolucionemos para superarlo.

Por cierto, yo también ando mirando de cambiar papeles por chatarra...¿es un vicio como otro, ... no?

De todo mi entorno social cercano, soy el único tonto que en vez de meter la pasta en depósitos, "re" hipotecas, bicicletas de 4000€, coche nuevo... lo mete en las chapitas de los cojones...  ... como comentáis, mi hijo hará una buena fiesta cuando yo la palme, y por mi, que así sea, será buena señal para ambos, y quizá que se ha dado con la solución al problema planteado anteriormente.

*Sistémico* respondiendo tu pregunta y adaptándola al foro, y en concreto al oro...pues un crecimiento demográfico aporta varias ventajas, entre ellas el aumento del consumo, y por lo tanto que el engranaje económico sustentado en ese propio consumo perdure en el tiempo...si la demografía se redujere a la mitad en 50 años, es posible que la economía colapsara antes por exceso de producción...vamos algo parecido a lo que sucedió con el petróleo hace unos meses, pero extendido a toda la economía y sostenido en el tiempo.

Los sistemas modernos de economía se sustentan única y exclusivamente en consumir...en cualquier ecuación de economía subyace el consumo como variable directamente proporcional a la mejora económica.

En cuanto al oro...pues es simple...más gente, es posible una mayor demanda de oro manteniendo una producción constante en el tiempo.

Un saludo y buenas tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... los "Quevedianos" disentimos, pero bueno tenemos DERECHO a hacerlo, ¿No?

Saludos.

Edito: El comentario no es para ti paketazo. Es al "aire" y a quien pueda o quiera "pillarlo"...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Ahí os dejo una recopilación de comentarios en relación a lo sucedido ayer con Hillary Clinton...

- Clinton scare shakes up the race - POLITICO

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Releyendo algunas páginas más atrás (intento ponerme al día después de un fallo en mi conexión a internet que me impidió conectarme durante algún tiempo) me doy cuenta que parece ser que ahora este hilo debería estar en el foro de política.

Aclaro que aún no he terminado de leer este desenlace, me he detenido en el acertado comentario de *andyy* (post #421) y decidí "liarla más", así que me uno a la petición de este conforero para sugerir que dejemos este tema tan cansino que no lleva a ningún puerto (nunca mejor dicho después de lo que voy a comentar), además -tal y como lo comentó andyy- hay sitios de sobra (incluso en este foro) para subirse al carro que desee con adeptos incluidos.

Y bueno, respecto a lo que voy a comentar es esto: Estuve por un puerto grande cerca de donde vivo, era demasiado tarde para hacer un vermut y demasiado pronto para comer, así que decidí caminar tranquilamente por la zona, intentando conocer un poco más sobre el sitio donde vivo, cerca de las 12:00 horas, ví que llegaban algunas embarcaciones de faenar, sinceramente a mí me pareció muy raro que a esa hora hubiese llegadas de ese tipo porque tenía entendido que solían llegar entre las 16:00 y 18:00, pero bueno, para mí cojonudo porque me gusta ver esos ambientes.

Lo malo del tema es que todo estaba vallado y para entrar había unos pórticos de acceso el cual te impedía fisgonear un poco, en fin, así "de lejos" me dispuse a intentar mirar.

Pues resulta que en TODAS las embarcaciones -a excepción del que supongo patrón- (no eran muchas, pero las suficientes para levantar una marea de gaviotas -y no del pp-) iban faenadores "negros y moros", así es señores, todo mundo con el tema de la ¡oh-diada!, independentismo, que si España o Cataluña, que si yo tengo la lengua/dialecto/idioma más larga (o más antigua según se mire), pero la realidad es que los que ponen el pescado sobre la mesa NO son de aquí y estoy convencido que pasan de todo esto.

Aparte de ese "pequeño" detalle, pude observar otras cosas, por ejemplo, la cara del patrón de la embarcación que estaba más cerca de mí (unas decenas de metros), era todo un poema, se le veía literalmente hasta los cojones, con cara de "en cuanto pueda jubilarme y vender el barco aunque sea a chinos[*], me voy sin rechistar" (conozco esa cara, en la empresa donde estoy abundan personas en esa situación y hasta las narices de todo, contando los minutos para abandonar el barco, aclaro que perfectamente puede ser el cansancio de currar todo el día).

Por otra parte, noté que los faenadores sacaban de estrangis bastante pescado por los pórticos (había varias personas del otro lado recibiéndolo), eso me hizo pensar en la posibilidad de que los faenadores cobran su jornal en género (pescado).

Vi gente local (ignoro si Españoles o Catalanes), pero de manera muy minoritaria y llevando el pescado a la lonja con toros.

Hubo un moro que me llamó mucho la atención, después de entregar su mercancía a los colegas (que supongo venderían) fue a una pequeña lancha -de esas que llevan luces potentes para pescar cuando no hay luz solar- a dejar su ropa de faena y preparar la lancha un poco. Por como se movía en esa embarcación me pareció que era de él, al estar fuera de la zona de la lonja y a unos pocos metros de mí, no pude evitar hacerle unas preguntas, una fue sobre el horario, porque llegaban tan pronto, él me comentó que había otro turno más tarde con embarcaciones más grandes y capturas más grandes, otra sobre si la lancha era de él, sólo asintió y dijo que más tarde iría a currar otra vez, la última fue sobre si había posibilidad de comprar pescado "recién pescado" (un mono que tenía desde un viaje a Sant Carles de Ràpita en el cual me dejaron los dientes largos sin poder traer ningún pescado de la lonja), me comentó que no, pero si le gustaba algo de lo que había sacado podríamos llegar a un acuerdo (me acojoné y lo dejé). 

Otro detalle fue ver "apatrullando" insistentemente a la policía portuaria, vamos que vigilan constantemente, pero curiosamente eso fué después de que los faenadores sacaran sus pescados del puerto. Eso si, todos eran locales -quizás algunos hablando en Castellanoy otros en Català en la intimidad, ignoro -afortunadamente- cómo se dirigirán al público.

¿Que puedo decir? Bueno, pues sinceramente mi admiración por el moro, vaya cojones para levantarse a no se a que horas para faenar y después preparar otro turno para sacar algo por su cuenta, ese tío merece cada euro que saque, independientemente si es de aquí, de allá, indepe o facha, el va a currar y punto.

Otra cosa ¿donde están esos que dicen amar y pelear por esta tierra (ambos bandos)? desde casita, en el sofá y detrás de un ordenador es muy fácil -si me apuras ponerse camiseta o llevar banderas una vez al año obedeciendo a los poderes fácticos cual borrego por cualquier causa ya es mover un poco el culo-; pero currar duro, aportar a traer comida o cualquier otra necesidad básica que necesita un pueblo -al cual "se defiende y se mira por su futuro"- eso ya no.

Señores, ignoro quién gane en esa absurda disputa decenaria (para algunos centenaria y quizás milenaria) y no me interesa; lo que sí me interesa -y de sobre manera- es quién compondrá esa sociedad futura de currantes necesarios que hagan funcionar esta sociedad, de hecho me atrevería a decir que el bando "ganador" recibirá un duro -y merecido- golpe de realidad cuando intente dirigirse a sus gobernados, quizás ningún idioma disputado les sirva.

[*] Sobre este tema decir, que no son pocas las ciudades en donde los chinos se están haciendo con los negocios tradicionales de comida, encima lo están haciendo bastante bien y su precios están siendo muy asequibles, tomad nota.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Bueno, Refinanciado, conozco muy bien el tema de los puertos, tanto pesqueros como deportivos. Bien, tú vistes lo que vistes desde "fuera" y tampoco es así... pero bueno eso nos llevaría otra vez a otro tema "paralelo" y que, posiblemente, ya no "toque" aquí, así que pasaré y me dedicaré a lo mío. Y que ahora -hasta la noche- ya empieza lejos de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (12 Sep 2016)

Anddy, Refinanciado...

Ya os vale, cuando los conforeros ponen argumentos de calidad y no los podéis rebatir os ponéis a criticar y a decir que ahora no toca hablar de esto o de aquello. No sea que algún despistado abra los ojos. Se os ve demasiado el "plumero" (no de plumas)

Ahora bien, decís que hay que hablar del hilo conductor pero ni en el último mensaje de Anddy ni de refinanciado aportan nada del hilo principal, sólo críticas. ¿Porque será?

Ayer estuve en la diada y hoy ni pensaba comentarlo y no pienso comentarlo.

Ya lo dije una vez "vive y deja vivir". Podéis sentiros como queráis pero también dejar a los demás que se sientan como quieran. Paz y cerebro hace falta. Y si la queréis tener más larga pues os costará más andar y correr. jejejeje.

Pero bueno, a lo que iba, me parece que voy a hacer los que algunos ya están diciendo esta semana "comprar algo de metal" y eso que dudo, sigo dudando y las bolsas bajando y los mp's bajando y... 

Salud a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2016)

Flechanegra.

Unos post atras le di la bienvenida y le agradeci sus comentarios, y lo sigo haciendo. Me ha dejado sorprendido su doble referencia a la senda dorada, pero bueno, si le ha hecho gracia, tiene un minuto más de vida, que (casi) siempre es bueno.

Lo que es indudable es que aquí dedicamos parte de nuestro tiempo de manera altruista a aportar nuestras reflexiones, para tener diferentes perspectivas. Y nadie tiene la verdad absoluta, pero todos nos leemos con atención. Por ese motivo le animo a que detalle un poco más lo que me comenta de "mirar no tan de cerca" para no estar tan "jodido". Podría usted compartir su punto de vista con todos nosotros desde una perspectiva más "alejada"? Si podemos evitar llegar a estar mordidos, eso que habremos ganado... Al menos yo sé lo agradecería, siempre se aprende de los demás, en todo (en el contenido y en el continente). Ese es el espíritu de este hilo, creo: compartir. 

Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (12 Sep 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Releyendo algunas páginas más atrás (intento ponerme al día después de un fallo en mi conexión a internet que me impidió conectarme durante algún tiempo) me doy cuenta que parece ser que ahora este hilo debería estar en el foro de política.
> 
> ...





Hola, la explicación sobre lo que comentas del pescado es sencilla. Las tripulaciones africanas en nuestras flotas pesqueras es consecuencia de los sueldos bajos de este sector, sobre todo en la pesca de bajura, con el agravante de que es un trabajo muy duro. Te diré que esta gente trabaja bien en la mar.
Lo de dar el pescado entre los barrotes es una consecuencia de cerrar el puerto a los no profesionales. Esta costumbre viene porque antaño, el pescado pequeño o el que no tiene valor comercial para sacarlo en lonja se regalaba a los jubilados o a los familiares de los pescadores que están en paro, etc... Incluso antaño, hasta que cerraron los puertos los jubilados con pensiones muy bajas limpiaban las redes a cambio de quedarse con el pescado atrapado... Todo esto termino con las inspecciones de trabajo y el cerramiento de los puertos. Estos pescadores me imagino que le dan este pescado a sus compatriotas que no trabajan. No creo que tengan la caradura de vendérselo.

De todas formas al paso que vamos terminarán pescando medusas porque no habrá otra cosa que pescar...

Un saludo


----------



## hortelano (12 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos!

Desde la agencia tributaria estamos recopilando vuestras IPs para haceros una visita pronto

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-10/police-seize-over-5000-ounces-silver-mans-home

Gracias a Fernando por continuar con el hilo!


----------



## Jarel! (12 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes,
Poco os sonaré ya que consulto mas que escribo…. Es lo que tiene el no poder aportar mucho en el tema metalero a pesar de que creo en él y lo práctico.

No quisiera menear mas el árbol de ciertos temas que se han tocado y que han generado ciertos roces pero me tomo la libertad de trasladar una opinión (personal, claro) muy sencilla.

Respeto las opinines y pensamientos de todos, siempre y cuando no hagan daño al de al lado, pero lanzo una pregunta sencilla:

Después de ver la gran actuación y firme defensa de los derechos de los ciudadanos que han llevado nuestros queridos (honorables includios) políticos desde que empezó “la democracia” ¿quien con un juicio objetivo entra al trapo de cualquier nacionalismo?

El politico (especie a extingir tal y como los conocemos) usa la “identidad propia de un pueblo” (no entro a valorar si es real o es creada) para defender sus desastrosas gestiones, sus nulas capacidades y ocultar sus inexistentes intenciones de trabajar por el bien de la sociedad.

Sin querer herir sensibilidades, para mí el patriota de golpe en el pecho es un ciego (ignorante) que, en muchos casos, usa esa justificación para ocultar ciertas carencias, errores o situaciones personales.

Alguien ha dicho (muy sabiamente) que todos deberíamos viajar un par de años. No puedo estar mas deacuerdo, viajar (y cuanto mas lejos mejor) deberia ser asignatura obligada de civismo, educación y tolerancia. Es la mejor manera de darnos cuenta de cómo estamos, de cómo podrámos estar y de verdad abrir los ojos y negar cualquier respecto y/o apoyo a esa panda de hijos de la gran puta que nos gobiernan.

Toda la mierda y basura generada por los seres de luz ha conseguido en mi una triste reacción, supongo que como defensa, que no es mas que importante poco o nada el lugar donde viva. 

Si mañana cambian el nombre al país (¿panderetaland por ejemplo?), se independiza un territorio (¿Jaen?) u otro (¿Logroño?) ninguno de los problemas que existen se van a solucionar, nada va a mejorar porque el problema no es tener o no tener identidad sino quien nos gobierna y, como decía aquel, el ansia del ser humano (no de todos afortunadamente)

Quien se crea los cantos de sirena en cuanto a mejoría que tendrían temas como la Sanidad, educación, pensiones, salarios, etc. por ser independiente……. Es que no es capaz de discernir la realidad de la ficción…… que tal vez no sea culpa suya sino un tema de educación (para mí el origen de casi todo en esta vida)

Y así nos va…….. claro….…. Porque ese vota igual que yo……..

Dicho todo lo anterior, con mis respetos y pidiendo disculpas por el off-topic, lanzo la sigiuente consulta (que supongo incontestable).

¿qué pensaís del precio del oro en un plazo de 5-7 años? ¿podría darse en escenario con precio onza inferior a 1.000 €?

Para finalizar, en las últimas semanas (meses) este hilo (único o casi único que leo) ha ampliado los temas tratados, para mi un acierto que creo nos hace crecer (siento incluirme sin aportar, pero de verdad así lo siento) en muchos sentidos. Siempre sin perder de vista los MP, en especial el Au.

Un saludo, gracias a todos y espero nadie se me enfade.

Uppps…. Igual ha salido esto un poco largo…. ;-p


----------



## fichanegra (12 Sep 2016)

Contestando a John Galt––Fichanegra ha dejado de escribir en este foro. Ha sido un paso rápido por el mismo. Casi visita de médico jejejej.
No puedo por tanto explicitar mas ni el contenido ni el continente ( llevaría tiempo). Gracias de nuevo por la bienvenida, pero pulsando como escribes intuyo que te vas a apañar sin ello. No obstante creo que es un buen apunte. Prueba a reflexionar sobre ello. 

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2016)

fichanegra dijo:


> Contestando a John Galt––Fichanegra ha dejado de escribir en este foro. Ha sido un paso rápido por el mismo. Casi visita de médico jejejej.
> No puedo por tanto explicitar mas ni el contenido ni el continente ( llevaría tiempo). Gracias de nuevo por la bienvenida, pero pulsando como escribes intuyo que te vas a apañar sin ello. No obstante creo que es un buen apunte. Prueba a reflexionar sobre ello.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la respuesta, fichanegra, y siento que haya sido corta tu visita. Me encantaria poder reflexionar Sobre tu apunte, pero te lo creas o no, no puedo, porque no me has dado algo mas de tu punto de vista. Me apañare, sin duda, pero me quedare sin aprender de lo que puedas aportar. 

Las pulsaciones que transmite uno al escribir depende del filtro que uno use. En el caso de mi comentario, puede utilizar el naive, se lo aseguro.

Suerte.

Saludos.

JG


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

¡Hombre! (no me refiero a Jarel, obviamente)

Aquí hay un dato, y me siento con legitimidad para decirlo puesto que trato de compartir pues casi a diario. Sí, hablo de conya de Gabriel pero porque me lo ponen a tiro de piedra, y creo que con gran sentido del humor que, sea dicho de paso es una de las cosas que probablemente nos llevemos a la tumba. Pero, pues no sé, comento noticias de economía que me las busco en periódicos y blogs que no son de los conocidos por todo el mundo (que se interese en estas cosas). Doy bastantes noticias sobre lo que ocurre en Francia, y me parece importante hacerlo porque Francia es importante y, constatar que allí también se están cociendo habas y muchas, nos da una idea de la situación. Una pena que no lea alemán, o sueco porque seguro que nos encontraríamos con información muy interesante. Entremedio pues opiniones de filosofía de andar por casa (pero, al fin y al cabo, a estas alturas, quién quiere andar en la cátedra de la Sorbona), siempre fundamentadas y argumentadas.

En cualquier caso a lo que iba.

El hilo lo hacen los que lo escriben. Eso es así, se mire por donde se mire. Si no hay escritura no hay lectura. Escritores que dominen el tema del oro pues hay dos, tres. ¿Les pagamos y que escriban tres entradas diarias (de calidad) cada uno? Bueno pues tampoco daría (el tema) para que encontrasen esas tres noticias diariamente durante 3 años o los que lleve el hilo. Es decir que el que se escriba de otros temas pues hace parte del mantenimiento del hilo.

Sigo con lo que quería decir al principio. A mi el argumento del que llega y dice:
No tengo mucho tiempo para escribir pero os leo con atención y quería deciros que últimamente no me está gustando mucho, pues la respuesta es bastante sencilla: "Escriba usted".

Vamos que esto no es un self-service y llega alguien y dice: ¡conyo que no hay bacalao a la vizcaína como el que hace mi madre!

Pues no, no hay bacalao a la vizcaína como el que hace su santa madre pero hay un montón de cosas, que están muy ricas de verdad. Hombre de vez en cuando se nos queman un poquillo los pimientos del piquillo rellenos de bacalao pero, de verdad, son habas contadas.

Un saludo a todos urbi et orbe.

_Edito_ Cómo se me nota que soy vasco, siempre repitiendo el "pues".


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Sep 2016)

Jajjajajaa frish, gracias por esta pieza! La primera carcajada del dia... que ha sido de noche. De verdad, gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, ahora estoy por otras cosas y entro "puntualmente" porque la noticia enlazada por Hortelano es sumamente interesante y ahí dejo el enlace...

- Police Seize Over 5,000 Ounces Of Silver From Man's Home | Zero Hedge

Y Gracias Hortelano por informarnos al respecto. Sobre la IP/Hacienda OLVÍDATE de eso... Estamos más "fichados" de lo que te puedas imaginar...

Por supuesto, también te agradezco tu deferencia para conmigo. Y bueno, vamos a ver si reconduzco el hilo, ya sea por las buenas o por las malas... Evidentemente, mejor la primera opción.

Hay varias cuestiones "técnicas" con las que entraré dentro de unas horas. Sobre lo otro voy a empezar a "pasar", a no ser que me toquen la "fibra" histórica y aquí espero encontrar mejores "espadachines" que yo... Hasta ahora NO los he encontrado.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2016)

Has visto algún indicador técnico de compra o es una compra rutinaria ? 

Salu2



paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, yo también ando mirando de cambiar papeles por chatarra...¿es un vicio como otro, ... no?


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

hortelano dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Desde la agencia tributaria estamos recopilando vuestras IPs para haceros una visita pronto
> ..../...
> ...


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2016)

Estimado con forero urgent, no es mi intención rebatir ni criticar los argumentos de calidad a los que se refiere, lo que intento hacer ver (desafortunadamente con conocimiento de causa) que discutir sobre ese tema solo genera confrontaciones absurdas, lo vivo en el dia a dia en todas las posturas que se pueda imaginar (y no precisamente del kamasutra).

Es una pena que este tema llegue hasta este sitio, máxime que hay tropecientos mil hilos abiertos sobre el asunto en cuestión en este mismo foro, solo es mirar un poco y unirse a la causa que considere oportuna, creo sinceramente que ese tema en este hilo está generando rifi-rafes que pueden ocasionar heridas entre los habituales difíciles de curar (encima las considero evitables) puede ir algunas páginas atrás y comprobar lo que digo, incluso algún forero ha comentado que no escribiría más aquí.

Evidentemente, siempre he defendido postear lo que uno crea oportuno, yo mismo -debido a mi gran ignorancia respecto a otros sobre los mps- posteo muy poco (casi nada) sobre el vil metal, principalmente porque cuando voy, otros ya han ido y vuelto varias veces.

No obstante, siempre intento observar en mi entorno alguna consecuencia de las cosas que leemos anticipadamente por aquí (gracias a las aportaciones de los demás), eso a mi juicio me da una idea del timing que llevamos, como reacciona la gente según los acontecimientos y el tiempo que nos queda para seguir haciendo los deberes entre otras cosas (decir que para mps vamos sobrados, nadie que yo sepa va haciendo acopio).

Mi anécdota del puerto es una observación sobre la realidad versus lo que los massmierda nos intentan hacer creer, cada vez noto más silencio al respecto (a mi juicio ya se está pasando más del tema poco a poco) que puede ser a favor para uno u otro sentido.

¿Pero cual es nuestra realidad? Yo he visto "algo" que no me cuadra y se sale de lo normal, es lo que nos quedará, sin embargo, puedes ver que en el tema en cuestión -igualito que en las elecciones- TODOS ganan, lo peor de todo es que a su vez va dejando malos rollos allá donde se discuta sobre ello. Una verdadera pena que succda en este hilo.

Sólo añadir que sobre el tema de si venden o no venden el pescado invendible que sale por la puerta de atrás (a mi juicio era un material de gran calidad) lo dejo ahí, ya que quizás me convenga que sigan creciendo las economías paralelas, porque si vienen mal dadas, será una fuente de gran ayuda, además de que creo que es en esas economías surgirá el intercambio de bienes por mps. 

Saludos y es verdad, ya me vale, no volveré a intentar impedir que os tiréis a la yugular con temas que están en todos los medios magnificandose ¿será por algo? ¿tiene más interés discutir sobre ello que en la verdadera realidad que tenemos en la calle?



urgent dijo:


> Anddy, Refinanciado...
> 
> Ya os vale, cuando los conforeros ponen argumentos de calidad y no los podéis rebatir os ponéis a criticar y a decir que ahora no toca hablar de esto o de aquello. No sea que algún despistado abra los ojos. Se os ve demasiado el "plumero" (no de plumas)
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

Por explicaros (y ya que yo no he entrado en el debate de dialecto no dialecto, ni entraré, para mi es un arma política utilizada por los que han querido dominar y, la verdad menuda sinsorguez de arma) de dónde viene el hecho de que los vascos utilicemos tanto el "pues", viene de que en vasco (vascuence me recuerda un poco a las Vascongadas del ínclito) se utiliza como, utilizan los del país sin nombre el "You Know", "You know esto You Know aquello". Los que hablamos vasco utilizamos el "Ba" que es una síncopa del término "Bai" que significa Sí. Traducido por un vascoparlante al español sería "pues".

Sólo por señalar que la riqueza cultural es más riqueza que incluso el Au.


----------



## GOLDBUG (12 Sep 2016)

urgent dijo:


> Anddy, Refinanciado...
> 
> Ya os vale, cuando los conforeros ponen argumentos de calidad y no los podéis rebatir os ponéis a criticar y a decir que ahora no toca hablar de esto o de aquello. No sea que algún despistado abra los ojos. Se os ve demasiado el "plumero" (no de plumas)
> 
> ...



Vive o deja vivir pero ya has soltado lo de la Diada,y metiéndote con Andy que ha estado neutral y conciliador en su post; Ya que estás gallito, si quieres hablamos de la Diada, ....pero hablamos de cifras y comparativas de asistencia con anteriores Diadas. Pero por supuesto. de eso no te interesa hablar, que hay que venderlo como un gran triunfo. Y si quieres aporto datos con argumentos de 'calidad'....como tú dices amigo Urgent. Ah no, que datos de Calidad sólo pueden aportar los que están en tú línea,,,,tendré que ir a 'reeducarme' urgent-emente, a ti si que sé te ve la pluma

PD. Diada en mayúculas nen, que es la Fiesta Nacional Catalana y la escribes en minúsculas


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2016)

Rebobinando un poco, ¿alguien tiene a mano el discurso inicial de bienvenida de la última reunión del G20?

Resulta que por casualidad aquel día haciendo zapping me encontré con el canal de china que lo emitía en directo, el problema es que el volumen de la traducción en castellano era mucho más bajo que el que hablaba (Xi Jinping, Presidente), además por la cantidad de subtitulos, avisos y demás que ponían, apenas se veían las
caras de los asistentes (casia media pantalla), incluso como novedad pude ver a Rajoy que había asistido en directo (¿que habrá sido de su plasma?).

Y bueno, al lío, pues lo poco que pude entender me dejó a cuadros, el presidente de China prácticamente estaba diciendo que TODO se estaba yendo a la mierda, que las medidas tomadas no habían sido suficientes, le economía ralentizada, las deudas habían crecido, vamos lo que se cuenta por aquí, pero me sorprendió que lo dijese en la apertura, igual es conveniente que me lo lea, quizás entendí mal.

Admito que no soy adepto a ver ese tipo de reuniones -todo me parece un paripe- además es muy posible que siempre se empiecen así ese tipo de reuniones para justificar medidas, un detalle fué ver al rajao que callaba como p_t_ cuando hablaba el chino diciendo justo lo contrario a lo que nos vende por aquí.

Que cosas de la vida, en un sitio (el país al que administra) diciendo una cosa y en otro callando y admitiendo justo lo contrario, son las ventajas de la política.

Y bueno a todo esto ¿hay alguna conclusión en esa reunión o más de lo mismo?


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

Tenéis mas rollo que los cotilleos de tele5 un viernes...

Bueno, al grano, toca compra de oro por varios motivos para mi importantes:

1- Estamos en un lateral que tarde o temprano se romperá por uno de sus extremos (1290-1400), mientras estamos en un lateral, se suele dar acumulación por las manos fuertes (esto es en muchos mercados, no solo en oro), y como andamos tonteando en la parte inferior de ese canal, pues aprovecho...y si se rompe por abajo, pues por mi mejor.

Me diréis que puede ser distribución...podría ser, es verdad, pero vería una posible distribución si nos moviéramos por ejemplo en un rango más alto de precios, en este rango el oro (físico), apenas deja margen de beneficio a quienes hayan comprado en estos meses (descontando aranceles, transporte, almacenamiento...) a pesar de una buena subida, esta debería de ser mucho mayor para entrar en números verdes a un nivel de distribución.

Además, los volúmenes movidos, no invitan a una distribución.

2-Compro por que la banca comercial no me reporta nada por mi dinero, y a pesar de que hubiera una subida de tipos, ese incremento no me compensa el riesgo de una quiebra del sistema frente a la seguridad de mantener metal físico.

3- Compro por mi filosofía de compras programadas cuando tenga liquidez y haya un espacio de tiempo suficiente entre compra y compra...esas compras programadas van orientadas al muy largo plazo, y no buscan materializarse de nuevo en fiat.

4-Compro por que estoy seguro al 99% de que el sistema está quebrado y quizá me coja en vida el momento en que la mierda salga a relucir.

Por cierto, saludos a la agencia tributaria, si sigue mis comentarios, sabe que no podrá pillar cacho de mi mísero filón, pues cuando he de responder es cuando obtenga plusvalías en una venta, y no tengo programada ninguna salvo causas de fuerza mayor.

En cuanto a los cacos, solo les diré que tengo casa en Suiza, que cuando precisen alguna pieza concreta vengan a visitarme.

Un inciso a comentarios anteriores sobre el bitcoin, quiero dejar claro que yo he invertido ahí dinero que daba por perdido...vamos, como quién va al casino, o juega a la lotería...me salió bien, o incluso muy bien, y eso me ha echo seguir confiando en lo que veo, no obstante, y en contra de lo que pueda parecer, sigo creyendo más en el metal que en el dinero electrónico.

Como ejemplo, os contaré que un developer de una moneda criptográfica importante, me dijo que él solo creía en su moneda (normal, barre para casa), y en el oro, y que su riqueza líquida, estaba distribuida un 50% en oro, y el resto en criptografía y cuentas bancarias/efectivo...o sea que para que un tipo de estos siga creyendo en el oro, pues poco más hay que añadir.

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## Refinanciado (12 Sep 2016)

Los futuros del oro subieron durante la sesión de EE.UU


Spoiler



Investing.com - Los futuros del oro subieron durante la sesión de EE.UU el Lunes.

En la división Comex de la New York Mercantile Exchange, Los futuros del oro para entrega en Diciembre cotizaban a 1.333,10 doláres estadounidenses la onza troy. Al momento de escribir este informe están subiendo en un 0,10%.

Tempranamente alcanzó un máximo de sesión de 1.333,65 doláres la onza troy. El oro probablemente encuentre apoyo en los 1.324,15 y resistencia en los 1.350,50.

El Índice dólar, el cual reporta el comportamiento del dólar estadounidense frente a un grupo de otras seis divisas principales, cayó un 0,30% para cotizar en 95,04 doláres.

Por otra parte, en el Comex, La plata para entrega en Diciembre se elevó un 0,83% para cotizar a 19,207 la onza troy mientras que El cobre para entrega en Diciembre se elevó un 0,69% para cotizar a 2,107 doláres la libra.



Decir a Hacienda que mi joro se ha perdido, lo escondí tan bien que ahora no lo encuentro.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 22:24 ----------

No ha sido nada, circulen ¿alguien sabe que es eso metálico que se le cayó de la pierna?

"El tema de la salud será muy importante para ambos candidatos" - YouTube


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Sep 2016)

Refinanciado por lo que sé, han saltado chispas en el G20 entre USA-Japón y los chinos-rusos por las islas Senkaku, que China quiere apoderarse para ampliar su influencia político-militar sobre toda la región, y Rusia les apoya patrullando junto a los chinos. Los americanos están muy preocupados por los rusos,los chinos y los norcoreanos y hay una escalada de tensión bélica con amenaza nuclear directa por parte de Corea del Norte a lo que la presidenta de Corea del sur ha amenazado con reducir la capital norcoreana a cenizas.
Despues de invadir Crimea los rusos, ahora los chinos se ven crecidos sabiendo que su alianza con los rusos hace inviable que U.S.A. pudiera ganar la guerra y Europa con una defensa conjunta inexistente. Para que sirven 30 miniejercitos hoy día? frente a ejercitos de millones en el lado euroasiatico. Por que no se unifican todos en el Eurocorps?


----------



## hortelano (12 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> hortelano dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola a todos!
> ...


----------



## urgent (12 Sep 2016)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Vive o deja vivir pero ya has soltado lo de la Diada,y metiéndote con Andy que ha estado neutral y conciliador en su post; Ya que estás gallito, si quieres hablamos de la Diada, ....pero hablamos de cifras y comparativas de asistencia con anteriores Diadas. Pero por supuesto. de eso no te interesa hablar, que hay que venderlo como un gran triunfo. Y si quieres aporto datos con argumentos de 'calidad'....como tú dices amigo Urgent. Ah no, que datos de Calidad sólo pueden aportar los que están en tú línea,,,,tendré que ir a 'reeducarme' urgent-emente, a ti si que sé te ve la pluma
> 
> PD. Diada en mayúculas nen, que es la Fiesta Nacional Catalana y la escribes en minúsculas





Perdón, pero no sabía que no se podía decir que estuve en la Diada (tienes razón con D mayúscula). 
Por cierto has puesto mayúculas, le falta una "s". 
Todos nos podemos equivocar al teclear demasiado rápido (no lo digo en modo irónico, de verdad).

Y dale con lo de "triunfo" .... que no es eso. No verás en ningún post mío expresiones en este sentido. 
Respeto y mucho que cada uno se sienta y piense como quiera, pero también quiero que se me respete.

Aún a riesgo de que algunos entiendan esto como una debilidad, ya no replicaré más sobre este tema porque me cansa y también para no molestar a nadie más. Es una pena.

Buenas noches a todos (todos).


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

¿*China y Rusia aliados*?...espero la respuesta pronta de *Fernando*


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

Pues, SÍ, paketazo... Los que fueron enemigos "históricos" ahora son "amiguetes" o eso dicen a quienes quieran escucharles. Ciertamente, tienen muchos acuerdos bilaterales suscritos y entre ellos también los de carácter militar. Te dejo algo muy amplio sobre ello...

- Cumbre Rusia

Te añadiré que en las fronteras rusas con China prácticamente no hay unidades militares relevantes por parte de Rusia y que las está concentrando hacia Occidente...

Dentro de un rato, vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## hortelano (12 Sep 2016)

PD 

Para los cacos en casa no vale un perro adiestrado por muy rottweiler que sea. Esto que te lo cuente Fernando por privado que ya me lo explico a mi en su momento.

Por cierto Fernando, a ver si un dia te enrollas y nos cuentas como protegernos en casa. Una pequeña excepcion aunque solo sean unas pinceladas.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

# Hortelano: Eso lo he hecho con muchos foreros por MP y es que los "cacos" también saben leer, ¿No? A mí, en lo personal, NO me preocupan mucho porque igual se encuentran con un "Comanche"...

De todas formas, no me "agobiéis" porque no ando sobrado de tiempo y, la verdad, cada vez tengo más consultas particulares, tanto en el foro como fuera de él.

Y, de momento, os dejo esto...

- What the Wizard of Oz & Robin Hood Can Teach You About Economics

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Sep 2016)

“Voy a pedir al Congreso que elimine por completo los límites presupuestarios para defensa”, dijo Trump, explicando que esto daría al Departamento de Defensa una certeza sobre la financiación y permitiría una mejor planificación para el futuro.

“Sin defensa, no tenemos un país”, añadió Trump.
En su video de campaña publicado en YouTube en enero, Trump prometió “hacer de nuestro ejército algo militares tan grande, poderoso y fuerte, que nadie se atreverá a meterse con nosotros, absolutamente nadie”.
Fuente. El robot pescador.


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2016)

Buenas noches Hortelano,

No quiero hacer de esto una conversación pero siempre me he hecho la pregunta de si no podría haber cacos informados e informatizados que leyendo en este hilo lo de he comprado esto y aquello, no llegaran a localizar y venir a visitar.

En alguna ocasión se lo he comentado a Fernando y en alguna ocasión he recomendado a algún contertulio de no contar en la plaza pública que es Internet, ese tipo de cosas.

¿Cuál es tu opinión?

¿Me paso de paranoico o podría ser?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Tienes el MISMO riesgo que si te compras un buen coche, un buen sofa de piel o un buen whisky (de los que yo me tomo)... ¡Joder! si cada vez flipo más con esta "leche" que es Internet... El otro día me apareció -no voy a decir dónde- el Facebook de un conocido conforero (¿Qué tal "Rodolfo"?) y el caso es que tenemos relación, muy ocasional, pero la tenemos. En fin, "flipante" y no explico más cosas que conozco porque esto va camino de convertirse en cualquier cosa menos en el lugar de encuentro de unos "metaleros"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 23:49 ----------

Bueno, voy a aprovechar para responder a algunas de las cuestiones planteadas en el día de hoy... o más bien las que yo estimo interesantes y, en parte, paketazo ha respondido ya a buena parte de ellas.

# Refinanciado: Sobre el G-20 te dejo un enlace y más de lo mismo... aunque días atrás ya enlace algo al respecto.

- Sin resultados en la reunión del G20

Y sobre lo que vistes en el puerto, hay lo que se conoce como el "reparto de las partes" y que es un procedimiento habitualmente empleado por la mayoría de las flotas de pesca artesanal y de bajura para remunerar a sus tripulaciones y repartir los excedentes obtenidos. Es algo muy antiguo.

# urgent: Ya sé que tienes dudas, pero yo hoy tenía acumulado un "excedente" y tenía dos salidas: Oro o Divisa "física" (CHF)... Me he decidido por el primero. Si tu vieras las noticias de Economía que he recibido hoy, pues lo entenderías perfectamente. Igual esta noche coloco algo sobre ello.

# Jarel: Hacia tiempo que no sabíamos de ti... Bueno, al menos nos sigues leyendo y respecto a tu pregunta: a 5-7 años veo tan mal el mundo que no creo que el Oro se vaya a ir a los "Infiernos". Es más, ya veremos si llegamos a ese período de tiempo al paso que vamos... Y, en lo personal, "veo" o creo que se pueden ver máximos en el Oro para el 2020, sino bastante antes...

Saludos.


----------



## hortelano (12 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas noches Hortelano,
> 
> No quiero hacer de esto una conversación pero siempre me he hecho la pregunta de si no podría haber cacos informados e informatizados que leyendo en este hilo lo de he comprado esto y aquello, no llegaran a localizar y venir a visitar.
> 
> ...



Como poder puede ser. Asociar tu IP a tu identidad es posible en funcion de tus habitos en el uso de internet. Existen herramientas pero como digo depende de tus habitos. Una web personal asociada a una IP puede por ejemplo ayudar a tu identificacion. Facebook y las redes sociales son fuentes de informacion para los cacos. No soy un experto aunque algo se. Un simple ladron de wifi(este esta cerca de ti) puede ver lo que visitas si tiene conocimientos( esto por supuesto es un delito)

Voy a ver si te encuentro un experimento que hicieron en una universidad sobre esto mismo y te lo cuelgo.

Otra cosa distinta, es que una banda criminal con hackers y cacos de casa vayan a ir a buscarte porque postees en un foro de oro: puedes simplemente no tener, no tenerlo en casa, tener dos onzas aunque para ti sea mucho, haberlo vendido o haberlo escondido tambien que no lo encuentres como Refinanciado (a Refinanciado decirle que no se preocupe que en hacienda estamos para ayudarle a encontrarlo). 

La red tiene sus ventajas y claros inconvenientes. El peor de todos para mi es su memoria: nada se le olvida

Yo como no tengo oro no me preocupa.


----------



## Sistémico (13 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Y, en lo personal, "veo" o creo que se pueden ver máximos en el Oro para el 2020, sino bastante antes...
> 
> Saludos.



También lo tengo en el punto de mira por ésas fechas. Y la platita en la recámara.....


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Sep 2016)

Buenos días, 

#Fernando, gracias por el link, sé que ya lo habíais hablado páginas más atrás, pero volvemos a lo mismo, surgen temas "conflictivos" y es muy fácil perderse, es a lo que me refiero, por eso los massmierda bombardean con ciertas noticias para que no te centres en lo importante y si en lo que ellos quieren que te mantengas ocupado. También tenía intención de ver o leer en discurso inicial del presidente de china para confirmar si realmente dijo lo que creí escuchar.

Respecto al puerto, pues menuda prestación tienen los faenadores, eso contradice lo que comentaron más atrás sobre que no había locales faenando por los bajos salarios. Ya que si percibes un sueldo -aunque sea bajo- con ese plus lo compensas con creces.

Como añadido diré que un plato de sardinas pequeñitas locales recien pescadas es muy muy valorado, tanto que he llegado a ver precios que van desde los 7 y 10€, y lo que vi que sacaban no era un cubito (vamos, lo normal para llevar a casa), vi bastantes cajas, como para llenar una pequeña furgoneta, además de púlpitos y otras cosillas que se venden muy bien como tapas en los restaurantes de la zona.

Así que me atrevería a decir que hay un buen negocio en la mercancía del reparto de partes.

#Hortelano, que majos sois los de Hacienda, de verdad que con la ayuda que tendré para encontrar mi tesoro dormiré tranquilo, máxime que se acercan unas cuantas bodas de ciertos conocidos de "la etnia", así que podré hacer unos regalos a la altura de la situación, me quedaré muy tranquilo sabiendo que además de ayudarme a ecnontrar mi joro, vais a revisar las cuentas de los que recibirán mi regalo para que paguen sus respectivos impuestos, ¿no es así? 

Sa,unos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 08:17 ----------

P.D. Puto tablet!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Ahí te dejo el discurso inaugural del Presidente de China en la Cumbre del G-20...

- Presidente chino pronuncia discurso inaugural de la cumbre del G20 - YouTube

Bueno, no es tan "sencillo" y más difícil de "entender": el trabajo en la mar está muy mal pagado y es tremendamente duro. Bien, te dejo otro enlace muy interesante y que te detalla lo que te expliqué...

- Tradición marinera Grau de Castelló: Salario A la Parte - Usos y Costumbres

Y ya para el resto de lectores, dejo esto...

- U.S. national debt is more than all the world

Auténticamente "flipante": TODO el dinero efectivo físico, Oro y Plata, más el BitCoin del mundo mundial NO cubren más allá del 65% de la Deuda PÚBLICA del Imperio... Y algunos todavía se preguntan de forma ¿"ingenua"? porqué a algunos nos ha dado por esto de los MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Refinanciado: Ahí te dejo el discurso inaugural del Presidente de China en la Cumbre del G-20...
> 
> ...



Y el que se mueve diariamente, de locos!

https://www.fincen.gov/sites/default/files/shared/Appendix_D.pdf

EDITO:

Y la cosa sigue calentita por estos lares:

Siria dispara contra aviones israelíes tras un ataque a sus bases | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas noches Hortelano,
> 
> No quiero hacer de esto una conversación pero siempre me he hecho la pregunta de si no podría haber cacos informados e informatizados que leyendo en este hilo lo de he comprado esto y aquello, no llegaran a localizar y venir a visitar.
> 
> ...



Opino como Fernando ... Tienes el MISMO riesgo que si te compras un buen coche, un buen sofa de piel o un buen whisky (de los que yo me tomo)... 

"los cuerpos de seguridad" pueden saberlo rápidamente, pero para el resto no es tan sencillo, por otro lado está el asunto de cómo obtendrían el físico; en el supuesto que te localicen y traten de sacarte donde lo tienes, si por ejemplo se trata de una caja de seguridad en Degussa, pero la sede Ginebra, lo tienen complicado.

En la multinacional para la que trabajo tienen un sistema de barreras informáticas software/Harware (Firewall's, DMZ, ...) de última tecnología y barreras físicas, por ejemplo no puedes introducir pen drive's; pero resulta que con un pequeño cambio en el navegador, cambio del proxy - de la pasarela para salir a Internet - desde dentro de la compañía puedes navegar anónimamente donde quieras, acceder a cualquier servicios web sin dejar ningún rastro en las herramientas que la propia empresa tiene para revisar los log's del sistema, el histórico de donde te has conectado.

Estos proxy's que lo que hacen es "anonimizar" la dirección, normalmente están en Iran, Arabia Saudí, etc

Os dejo este enlace algo antiguo.
Conectarse a un servidor proxy gratis para ser anÃ³nimo


Yo no lo utilizo, tampoco en la empresa, tengo la conexión abierta a cualquier página Web. Pero si alguien tiene interés como anonimizar la dirección IP, más tarde os indico como se hace exactamente.



Pero el motivo de este post es otro, una pregunta metalera, comenté que había unos carlillos de 12 euros en Andorrano, muy baratos, cuando me decidí - habían pasado dos días - desaparecieron de la WEB; alguien corrió para llevárselos.

Me comentan que en monedas de plata antiguas al considerarse de colección el IVA no se aplica y que pudiera ser ese el motivo del "maravilloso" precio. 

¿es cierto?


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2016)

Gracias a los que habéis contestado.
Me refería más al hecho de que en este hilo ha habido personas que han dicho explícitamente que lo tenían y, partiendo de ahí, remontar el hilo y hacer una visita.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo que invita a la "reflexión"...

- Playas abarrotadas, ríos de tinto de verano, autovías atascadas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Sep 2016)

Leído en la carta de la Bolsa, en referencia a la nueva moneda, los DEG (SRD) del FMI:
... 
A pesar de que hoy en día el DEG sólo representa un 4% de todas las reservas de divisas en el mundo, ya se está considerando una lista de cosas que podrían realizarse con el DEG, como por ejemplo tasar* el precio del petróleo o los commodities*.

En este nuevo sistema monetario los ciudadanos de cada país continuarán conservando su misma moneda y a su vez tendrán como sistema de reserva el DEG, *desplazando el papel que tiene el dólar actualmente*, algo que seguramente no le agradará del todo a los Estados Unidos, pero parece que en este punto ya no tienen alternativa.

En resumen, las élites ya designaron una moneda controlada por ellos mismos, con la intención de evitar el completo reinicio del sistema que involucra la desaparición de los elementos podridos como son los bancos “demasiado grandes para caer” y el sistema insostenible de dinero creado como deuda, una vez más se plantean patear la lata en el camino hasta que alguien más grande que el FMI rescate el sistema, el problema es que aún no existe tal institución. De cualquier forma es mejor preocuparse por el ahora, Rickards ve un escenario en la próxima crisis donde el caos social se extienda por todo el planeta y el fascismo llegue a surgir en medio de la desesperación. Después de todo, el humano aceptará cualquier alternativa en un escenario así como ya lo hemos visto repetidas veces en la historia ¿no es verdad? ¿hasta una moneda global como solución inmediata?

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Y ahora qué pueden hacer los Bancos Centrales?


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2016)

Mientras, por un lado, una de las noticias del día es que el empleo en la eurozona recoge este año su mejor dato desde 2008

El empleo en la zona euro sube hasta su mejor dato desde 2008 - Bolsamanía.com

en la portada de Le Monde de su edición de hoy titula:

"Encuesta sobre los millones de franceses que multiplican sus empleos para poder arreglárselas

Según el INSEE (nuestro INE) fin 2013, 2,3 millones de franceses (8,5 % de la población activa) eran pluriempleados. Pero los datos del INSEE sólo toman en cuenta las personas pluriempleadas en una misma fecha, y los datos datan de antes de la llegada de empresas como Uber, Deliveroo, Airbnb ... Alain Bossetti cofundador del SME, Feria dedicada a los creadores y dirigentes de pequeñas empresas, estima que 4 millones de empleados (16% de la población activa) están pluriempleados, fundamentándose en una encuesta que han realizado para la Feria. Dos tercios de los encuestados afirman ejercer una segunda actividad por lo menos una vez por semana y 77% la ejercen en un sector diferente del de su empleo principal".

P.D. Como siempre, al que le interese el artículo en su totalidad se lo puedo pasar en un privado, aunque no da muchos más datos estadísticos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

Vaya, vaya... Veo que mis informantes no iban desencaminados... Los más "viejos" recordarán que en su momento indiqué que en el FMI se estaba trabajando en una nueva "cesta" que incorporaría varias Materias Primas... Y sobre el "formato" a emplear no me indicaron nada...

No va a ser para "mañana", pero observo que lo tienen en la "agenda" y, quizás, también forme parte de un "reset"... o, quizás, otra forma de continuar con la "patada adelante"... aunque esto último es lo más previsible.

¡Ojo! Charizato21 con las "interpretaciones"... Por ejemplo, la incorporación del Yuan en la "cesta" del FMI se hará haciendo HUECO y MUCHO en el peso del EUR en la misma y NO en el del USD. Y con esto respondo de nuevo a quién veía en China a una especie de "Redentor"...

Gracias por el aporte, Charizato21...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 15:52 ----------

# Charizato21: Te dejo esto y que responde a alguna cuestión por la que mostrabas interés...

- Monedas de Plata para la Cartera Permanente | Inversor Inteligente. Cartera Bogleheads e inversión pasiva.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (13 Sep 2016)

hortelano dijo:


> Como poder puede ser. Asociar tu IP a tu identidad es posible en funcion de tus habitos en el uso de internet. Existen herramientas pero como digo depende de tus habitos. Una web personal asociada a una IP puede por ejemplo ayudar a tu identificacion. Facebook y las redes sociales son fuentes de informacion para los cacos. No soy un experto aunque algo se. Un simple ladron de wifi(este esta cerca de ti) puede ver lo que visitas si tiene conocimientos( esto por supuesto es un delito)



La inmensa mayoría de la población usa direcciones IP dinámicas, es decir, cambian cada vez que te conectas a tu proveedor de acceso a internet (ISP). La IP por sí sola no proporciona una ubicación geográfica precisa, y mucho menos permite vincularla a una persona concreta. Por lo tanto, el único que puede vincular una IP a un individuo y ubicación geográfica es el ISP, o la policía bajo mandato judicial accediendo a la información que el ISP almacena durante un tiempo establecido.

Una web personal no te vincula individualmente mediante la IP. La web personal estará alojada en un servidor con su propia IP en cualquier parte del mundo, y tú te conectas a internet mediante la dirección IP que te asigne el ISP. Evidentemente, si por ejemplo la empresa que te aloja la página web es Google, te conectas a tu web con una IP y luego haces búsquedas en Google, el buscador puede establecer una asociación entre la página personal y las búsquedas. Si a esto le sumamos el uso de otras técnicas de rastreo como las cookies, y que Google también proporciona servicios (anuncios, estadísticas...) a otras webs que visitas, entonces Google puede elaborar un "perfil" más o menos completo de tu persona. Pero de ningún modo vincular ese perfil con un nombre y apellidos o con una dirección física, a no ser que tú la proporciones. De cualquier manera, aparte de actuar con sentido común, existen maneras de dificultar el rastreo, como borrar las cookies tras una sesión, usar buscadores como DuckDuckGo, emplear TOR, etc.

Por último, respecto a los "cacos" y los mal llamados "hackers", ni los primeros van a recurrir a técnicas de "hacking" para averiguar más sobre sus víctimas (como mucho, acceder a lo que las víctimas hayan publicado voluntariamente en Facebook y Twitter), ni los segundos van a romperse mucho la cabeza intentando averiguar la identidad de los participantes en un foro para luego robarles en sus casas, entre otras cosas porque hay maneras muchísimo más rentables y menos arriesgadas de usar sus conocimientos y trabajo.


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2016)

Maniobras navales ruso-chinas en el Mar de la China Oriental (comenzaron ayer y durarán 1 semana).

Buques de la Flota rusa del Pacífico participarán en las maniobras navales ruso-chinas


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2016)

Traduzco unos párrafos de un comentario cortito (en francés) sobre el giro de 180º que se avecina en los mercados.

Quería pedir opiniones sobre si lo veis así o no.

Le long processus de retournement poursuit son avancée

"El largo proceso de giro [en los mercados] sigue adelante

Los comentaristas hablan ya de un “reversal”, es decir un giro en la tendencia de los mercados, de todos los mercados.
…/...
Los cambios de tendencia no son un acontecimiento sino un proceso, y se alargan. Éste comenzó en mayo de 2015, según todos los indicios.
…/…
El proceso de “topping” ha comenzado por la “distribución”. El Smart Money ha empezado a salir de sus colosales posiciones cuando la Fed ha dado señales creíbles de su voluntad de proceder al “Taper” y, a continuación, normalizar la política monetaria.
…/...
Los mercados deben soportar una corrección severa casi mecánica y matemática, en lo que respecta la normalización, pero la normalización será gestionada por lo que el retroceso no será linear.
…/...
Sólo cambiaríamos de escenario si las autoridades nos diesen la impresión de haber perdido el control de la situación, lo cual no es el caso.
…/...
Estamos al final de una época, es decir en una fase de transición e insistimos en que las fases de transición se caracterizan por ser reversibles.
…/...
Estamos en el largo proceso de cambio de tendencia pero como va a ser pilotado y ordenado, todo accidente o volatilidad excesiva constituirá una oportunidad. "


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

*Frisch* esto es el cuento de siempre...que si una nueva era, que si el fin de los tiempos, que si una nueva "casta"

El articulista da por sentado que las ballenas llevan tiempo distribuyendo papel entre las manos débiles, supongo que se referirá sobre todo a fondos, renta variable, y muchos, muchos, muchos, derivados...

Aún que muchos piensan que sí, será el final de una era, yo solo creo que es el final de un ciclo económico alcista "ilusorio"...con ilusorio me refiero a que este ciclo alcista de los mercados no es más que un espejismo, ya que si sacamos las QE a nivel mundial aplicadas en la última década, dudo mucho que estuviéramos en esta fase alcista nunca vista antes.

Para mi no ha sido un crecimiento real, basado en las fuerzas productivas y reflejado en los mercados...como era habitual en el pasado.

Es una sensación hollywoodiense, escenarios económicos ideales cara la galería, pero una realidad sujeta con hilos y clavos oxidados que tratan de que no se vea o aflore...al menos en los medios de comunicación de masas.

Yo no creo que el ciclo se terminara en 2015...para mi el ciclo terminó en 2008, todo lo que vino después, y está viniendo es solo un intento vano por evitar que descarrile un tren muy pesado y cargado aún sabiendo que pronto nos quedaremos sin railes.

En cuanto a lo de _volatilidad excesiva se convertirá en una oportunidad _, presupongo que se referirá a aprovechar via derivados las bajadas, o la propia volatilidad para especular ...no veo que otra oportunidad nos traerá eso...las volatilidades jamás han traído nada bueno a medio plazo a los mercados.

Mi opinión personal de todo esto, es que no hay nada decidido mientras los "tramposillos" logren mantener el S&P por encima de 2000, incluso amenazando con subidas de tipos.

Ellos son el mercado, lo crean, lo manipulan, y deciden hasta dónde...nosotros no tenemos poder para hacer eso, pues el dinero (que es nuestro, pues se ha generado en base a nuestro trabajo), se lo hemos entregado para que decidan por nostros, así como les hemos entregado la capacidad de legislar, ejecutar, y enjuiciarnos...

¿Qué nos queda por entregarles?...¿no es esto una esclavitud en toda regla?

El oro se está poniendo muy jugoso...

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Iba a responder a lo que preguntabas, pero es que coincido en casi todo lo que ha comentado paketazo -está vez te me has adelantado...-. Antes de entrar aquí he estado leyendo algunos medios financieros americanos y el sentimiento general es bajista a corto plazo, pero no a nivel de "hecatombe" y como mucho se espera el S&P 500 en los entornos de los 2050 puntos. A medio plazo se muestran neutrales y más a medida que se acerquen las elecciones presidenciales. Eso es más o menos lo que yo pienso al respecto y pasadas las elecciones, y en función de los resultados (más bien de quiénes estén "detrás"), pues ya se verá, pero los mercados de valores tienen mala pinta cara al próximo año...

De momento, sigue produciéndose una auténtica "masacre" en los mercados de Bonos y NADIE parece haberse "enterado"... ¿Por qué? Está claro que están sobrevalorados y soy muy generoso en mi apreciación, pero si vemos lo que hay ahora mismo en las Bolsas, Materias Primas (¡Ojo! a éstas...), etc. el panorama es bastante NEGRO... por lo que NO se "ve".

Por cierto, os dejo una interesante entrevista a Ted Butler, aunque me ha sabido a poco, ya que es muy corta. ¡Ojo! a estos dos datos que proporciona...

- El día que la Plata perforó su media móvil de 50 sesiones, las "maquinitas" NO reaccionaron y que es lo que suelen hacer: están programadas a tal fin... aunque está vez se "programaron" con otras "directrices" o eso parece. Si estás por ahí, paketazo, ¿Qué opinas tú al respecto? Tú estás más "puesto" que yo en esto y me gustaría conocer tu opinión. Desde luego, NO es "normal"...

- Ted Butler afirma que JP Morgan cuenta ya con 500 millones de Onzas de Plata FÍSICA... dato curioso cuando el principal actor en los "Cortos" es el mismo protagonista...

- An Interview With Silver Guru Ted Butler | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 22:55 ----------

# frisch: Ja,ja,ja... Me he leído lo de las maniobras navales de "juguete" que van a efectuar conjuntamente las Marinas de Guerra rusa y china. Ahí NO hay un solo buque de entidad y... ¡250 infantes de Marina! ¡Joder! los americanos deben haberse "cagado" de la RISA que les habrá entrado...

Amigo frisch, China NO tiene Marina de Guerra para enfrentar a los EE.UU. Y Rusia TAMPOCO, aunque ésta posee de una balística bastante letal en caso de confrontación marítima. Sin embargo, tengo serias dudas de que Rusia interviniera activamente en esa zona si hubiera un conflicto bélico y menos si no va con ellos...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

*JP Morgan ha adquirido al menos 500 millones de onzas de plata física.*

Esa frase resume toda la entrevista de un modo bastante eficaz.

En cuanto a tu pregunta, y dando por echo que sí ha sucedido lo que se menciona en el artículo, mi observación al respecto, supongo será la de cualquiera que lo analice desde la vertiente de los creadores de mercado.

Esto es:

Si soy creador de mercado, podéis llamarme JP, por ejemplo, y tengo ingentes cantidades de liquidez dispuestas a convertirse en plata u oro, ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo sin disparar el precio de la misma?

Pues jugando a dos bandas.

Por un lado compro a manos llenas en un momento determinado, y por otro, hago que los sistemas de trading automáticos, mantengan el precio lateral usando los derivados...dinero hay de sobra para hacerlo.

De este modo, independientemente de las señales técnicas que haya en el mercado, nos aseguramos permanecer en rango...esto traducido es:

JP no hace un agujero contable en su inversión en plata evitando que esta caiga (hay que rendir cuentas ante la junta de accionistas)

Y al mismo tiempo puede sacarse unas perrillas jugando a la baja y al alza con los derivados, ya que sabe perfectamente la horquilla en la que se moverá.


*Conclusión: * Si JP no vende sus onzas de plata/oro, y no nos enteramos de que así haya sido, es muy posible que una vez que se deje de manipular el precio evitando que este caiga de unos mínimos para no tener perdidas contables que provisionar, el valor dela palta se dejará fluctuar al alza, empujado en un primer momento por los propios fondos de JP, y en un segundo momento por los sistemas de trading automáticos, que sí se volverán locos.

Esto convertirá la inversión física de JP, en un fondo de reserva envidiable por cualquier banco mundial, o incluso gobierno...*poder, poder y mas poder* para el todo poderoso don JP

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

De acuerdo, paketazo, pero es que AHÍ intervienen más "actores" que JP Morgan y entiendo que debiera haberse notado más, ¿O me equivoco?

Desde luego, si es cierto que JP Morgan tiene esa cantidad de Plata FÍSICA, evitando así la "trampa" que se les tendió a los Hermanos Hunt, pues hay algo ahí que da mucho que pensar y NO pienso en "algoritmos" contables, sino en la vertiente "estratégica". Falta saber también si "TODO" es propiedad de JP Morgan o parte o mucho del mismo pertenece a "clientes" suyos y que, evidentemente, serían grandes Corporaciones y/o magnates.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De acuerdo, paketazo, pero es que AHÍ intervienen más "actores" que JP Morgan y entiendo que debiera haberse notado más, ¿O me equivoco?
> 
> Desde luego, si es cierto que JP Morgan tiene esa cantidad de Plata FÍSICA, evitando así la "trampa" que se les tendió a los Hermanos Hunt, pues hay algo ahí que da mucho que pensar y NO pienso en "algoritmos" contables, sino en la vertiente "estratégica". Falta saber también si "TODO" es propiedad de JP Morgan o parte o mucho del mismo pertenece a "clientes" suyos y que, evidentemente, serían grandes Corporaciones y/o magnates.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Te preguntas de quién puede ser la plata?

Pues quién sabe...¿no?...

Interesaría saber quién está financiando la campaña de Trump...¿aparecerá algún banco americano?

Microsoft y Google financian la campaña de Obama

¿Mal no les ha ido a Google o Microsoft estos años, no?

¿Como le irá a JP en adelante?

Buenas noches caballeros.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> *fichanegra*
> Lo hablan 9 millones de tozudos que lo defenderán hasta la muerte y te equivocas porque todos los que nacen en Catalunya aprenden el catalán, así que por mucho que los españoles que como tu desean acabar con las otras lenguas del estado, no lo conseguireis nunca.
> 
> Y gracias bocanegra porque con tus opiniones seguro que invitas a más catalanes a marcharse de un país opresor con las minorías.



9 millones sobre 42 millones, son...un 21% aprox...

Luego hablas de minoria...A ver si te aclaras, o lo hablais un 21% y por tanto no sois una minoria, o sois una minoria oprimida por "los fachas" como yo que nos atrevemos a cuestionar vuestro rancio nacionalismo.

No voy a entra a comentar lo de "dispuestos a defenderlo hasta la muerte", a 1934 me remito y la huida por las alcantarillas mientras otras regiones ponian los muertos, y tampoco tocare el tema de como trata Cataluña a sus minorias, Valle de Aran y tal...

Es que no teneis ni media vuelta.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2016)

# astur_burbua: Te agradecería que NO siguieras por esta senda... Estamos intentando reconducir el hilo y sólo tienes que ver los últimos posts...

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # astur_burbua: Te agradecería que NO siguieras por esta senda... Estamos intentando reconducir el hilo y sólo tienes que ver los últimos posts...
> 
> Gracias y Saludos.



PErdona Fernando...lo estaba viendo ahora...Es que me habia quedado unas hojas mas atras

Referente a oro y plata...Estais cargando de nuevo? (he leido lo de paketazo)

HASta cuando preveis caidas y hasta que mes aprox?

Igual me planteo salir de compras de nuevo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Si te soy sincero, los niveles actuales de los precios en el Oro me parecen buenos y no tuve ningún problema en indicar mi entrada. ¿Qué se puede ir más abajo SÍ? ¿Cuánto? Pues, entre los $1306,90 y los $1261,20. Si rompe éste último precio, pues hay que plantearse otro escenario ya BAJISTA, pero de momento lo veo improbable...

En la Plata soy más cauto, puesto que estoy observando cosas en las Materias Primas que NO me están gustando un pelo, y podría irse a niveles comprendidos entre los $17,930 y los $17,319...

Bueno, yo no utilizo el AT, pero vamos mis "pautas" tampoco difieren mucho de éste y, a fin de cuentas, no dejan de ser "Matemáticas". Y me imagino que paketazo te daría niveles muy semejantes y creo que lo hizo, recientemente, en el Oro.

Respecto a la intensidad de la caída, si te soy sincero NO la preveía para este mes y aún queda bastante para que éste acabe, por tanto sigo creyendo que será alcista. Ya ves "contracorriente"... Y respecto a la Plata es normal lo que está haciendo en esta época y que, estacionalmente, NO es buena para ella, pero ya te digo que este análisis puede estar equivocado, ya que -insisto- se están viendo demasiados "tejemanejes" en las Materias Primas.

Pienso, astur_burbuja, que podrías arriesgar un poco (no mucho) en el Oro y la Plata la vas vigilando, aunque sabes que por aquí solemos actualizarnos bastante a menudo.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Sep 2016)

Buenas,

Se agradece la vuelta a la "normalidad" del hilo....

Hoy he leído una noticia que me ha parecido curiosa, y es que siempre se basan en el "contrabando" para restringir el que se posea cantidad alguna de "valor" fuera del círculo. 

_Leaders of the global gold industry have called on airlines and aviation authorities to ban the transport of the precious metal as hand luggage to reduce the risk of smuggling_

Gold industry calls for air transport restrictions | The National


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Gracias por el enlace y, la verdad, eso es "peccata minuta" al lado de esto otro...

- Jim Grant Rejects Rogoff's "Curse Of Cash", Warns "Government Wants To Control Your Money" | Zero Hedge

¡Ojo! que éste el medio "alternativo", pero ya indica que la fuente original es del mismo "The Wall Street Journal". Esto cada vez se está poniendo PEOR...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Sep 2016)

Pues sí, no pinta bien.... cuando leía el artículo y hablaba sobre los billetes de 100$, he recordado la medida de eliminar los de 500€.


Luego comentaba el tema de los tipos negativos... me he ido a la página del INE

-----------------------------

Spot Onza de oro en Agosto 2015 - > 1005.53€
Spot Onza de oro en Agosto 2016 -> 1178.14€

Renta actualizada con el IPC General (sistema IPC base 2011)
entre Agosto de 2015 y Agosto de 2016

Renta inicial 
1.005,00 €	

Tasa de variación -0,1 %

Renta actualizada
1.004,00 €	

------------------------------


Spot Onza de plata en Agosto 2015 -> 13.93€
Spot Onza de plata en Agosto 2016 -> 16.88€

Ya se que la plata lleva IVA, sumando ese 21% nos deja la onza en Agosto del 15 en 16.85€, lo que implica que en un año hemos "salvado" ese obstáculo.

Renta actualizada con el IPC General (sistema IPC base 2011)
entre Agosto de 2015 y Agosto de 2016

Renta inicial 
13,93 €	

Tasa de variación -0,1 %

Renta actualizada
13,92 €	


Bueno, creo que los números hablan por sí solos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante noticia, especialmente la creación de esa división que deberá defender el Lejano Oriente de Rusia, frente a las costas de Alaska. Observando los últimos movimientos y maniobras efectuadas por los Ejércitos rusos, diría que se están planteando una guerra defensiva a gran escala...

- Rusia asigna al mar Negro toda su flota de corbetas modulares y lleva sus tropas a 50 millas de Alaska

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 07:34 ----------

No hace tanto que JohnGalt (que algo sabe...) nos comento sobre esto que enlazo acerca del Petróleo y éste es una de las Materias Primas que NO me "cuadran" en su actual evolución de precios. En "Plata": deberían estar bastante más bajos... luego, los están "aguantando".

- La AIE empeora sus previsiones para el petróleo y hunde el precio. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Se agradece la vuelta a la "normalidad" del hilo....
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace. No veo en el corto plazo accion por parte the UAE. No solo tienen el hub, sino que tambien tienen uno de los cinco bunkers a nivel mundial para el bitgold y, ademas, la tradicion de todos los indios residiendo en UAE es llevar a la India en cada uno de sus viajes por vacaciones unos gramos de oro... Se mueve bastante en "blue" en algunas zonas del pais... no se si mas al medio plazo, dependiendo de las presiones recibidas, puedan hacer algo... Vamos, asi es como lo "percibo" por estos lares.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Sep 2016)

Europa se volcará en la seguridad
Parece que la UE se va a poner las pilas tras lo del Brexit, y en U.S.A. posiblemente ganará Trump lo que producirá sin duda un aumento enorme en el complejo militar industrial. Buen momento para invertir en empresas armamentisticas, posiblemente las francesas van a subir bastante.


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Sep 2016)

Buenos días a tod@s

http://kommersant.ru/doc/3088485
El próximo domingo 18 de septiembre son las elecciones a la Duma (donde se piensa) : Este año hay cambios normativos. Se espera que la composición del parlamento no varíe substancialmente.
http://kommersant.ru/elections2016

http://kommersant.ru/doc/3088630
*El Ministerio de Finanzas espera la inflación en 2016 al 5,7%* 
El próximo viernes es muy probable que el Banco Central de Rusia baje los tipos al 10 % (desde el 10,50 %)

http://izvestia.ru/news/632255
Caída del rublo para finales de año. Entre 66 y 75 rublos por dólar $. Hoy 65 ienso:

https://rg.ru/2016/09/14/minfin-ne-iskliuchil-neft-za-30-dollarov-v-blizhajshie-gody.html
*El Ministerio de Finanzas no descarta petróleo a 30 $ en los próximos años 
*:baba:

http://www.vedomosti.ru/economics/articles/2016/09/14/656856-ottok-kapitala-smenilsya
En agosto no sólo no hay fuga de capitales de Rusia, sino que entra un billón (americano) de dólares $ :

http://www.novayagazeta.ru/politics/74544.html
Cambios legislativos en la Seguridad del Estado y chismorreo/análisis. Los tejemanejes habituales. :bla:

Algunos tendréis que utilizar el traductor automático


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Sep 2016)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s
> 
> https://rg.ru/2016/09/14/minfin-ne-iskliuchil-neft-za-30-dollarov-v-blizhajshie-gody.html
> *El Ministerio de Finanzas no descarta petróleo a 30 $ en los próximos años
> ...



Gracias por los enlaces. Respecto al petroleo, no solo ellos preven esos valores (en realidad si lo preven no es porque lo prevean ellos, sino otros les han dado las previsiones... supongo que me entendereis)... 

Estamos esperando todos (en mi rubro) esos valores, pero no tenemos npi todavia de si sera una tendencia sostenida o un movimiento brusco... si es sostenida el mercado entrara en bacwardation (sera malo para mi empresa) por un periodo indeterminado... Solo algo "gordo" podria cambiar estas previsiones... y no necesariamente guerra... imaginaos por casualidad (modo conspiranoico on) que unos hackers (tan de moda ultimamente) se hicieran con las declaraciones de reservas de petroleo de algunos paises y mostraran al mundo algunos "fakes", y que las reservas en realidad son menores de lo declarado... (modo conspiranoico off)... tendria efecto directo en el mercado... p'arriba... y hay otras formas... No se si conoceis la metodologia de clasificacion de reservaas P, 2P, 3P, etc... da para muuuuuuchoooo juego... de ahi que se utilicen arbitros como la SEC para asegurar "claridad"... pero la SEC come de alguien...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# olestalkyn: Gracias por los enlaces. Siempre es interesante conocer noticias de Rusia que procedan de allí y luego que cada cual se haga su composición de lugar. Que allí también hay mucho de "propaganda". Interesante que Rusia se esté planteando los $30 en el Crudo y bueno eso es algo que algunos mantuvimos en su tiempo (paketazo, JohnGalt y yo mismo...), pero porque se observaba un desajuste entre la oferta y la demanda y otros porque conocen el tema de "primera mano" (JohnGalt). Y mis "pautas" siguen sosteniendo que se volverán a ver precios en esos entornos, pero sobre el "timing" NPI...

Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo y que apoya bastante técnicamente lo que nos indicaba ayer paketazo en uno de sus posts... evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo a los datos aportados y NO entro a valorar el tomar posiciones bajistas en función de lo que comentan y es que yo estoy muy alejado de las Bolsas.

- Technically Speaking: 5 Charts For Fully Invested Bears | RIA

Y este otro artículo sobre el Oro es muy interesante y merece que le echéis un vistazo...

- Sorry, You Can

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Sep 2016)

*Fernando* muy interesante el artículo de la retirada de oro/fondos por particulares.

Yo puedo aportar mi propio ejemplo. Un familiar hace ahora unos dos años, precisaba transferir 150.000€ de una cuenta de un banco a otra de otro banco.

Bien, al sacar ese monto el director trato de convencerle, ofrecerle, camelarle...pero ese dinero era para adquirir un inmueble, y no había vuelta a tras.

A mi familiar entonces le dijeron...de acuerdo, el costo de dicha transacción es de un 0,7%...lo que venía a ser unos 1050€ de nada.

Entonces cabreado, este cliente exigió la entrega del dinero en efectivo...¡ahí ya se lio parda!

Le dieron un plazo de 4 días hábiles para tener esa cantidad, luego el director le acojonó diciendo que una vez saliera del banco con ese dinero sería su responsabilidad y con los robos que había etc.

A los 4 días mi familiar se presentó en la sucursal a primera hora, le tuvieron esperando 45 minutos cuando el dinero ya estaba en la caja de seguridad, pero parece ser que es lo que tarda en abrirse, o algo así.

Luego entremedias, malas caras, firmas, papeleos, y adios muy buenas amigos de ABANCA, podéis iros a tomar achicoria, pues los 1000€ os los habéis gastado vosotros moviendo el furgón blindado y rompiéndoos la cabeza por no ser más coherentes con un cliente de toda la vida.

Recordad siempre que vuestro dinero no está en el banco...así que imaginad lo que podría pasar de ser oro/plata...mucho cuidado con las bóvedas ultra seguras del banco tal, o las cajas de seguridad de la empresa X...

Si por aquí hasta de fort Knox dudamos...o quizá no, no dudamos.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Sep 2016)

Paketazo lo que dices de los bancos es cierto, ya sabemos que nuestro dinero lo meten aquí y allá para ganar dinero con el y más del 95% del dinero son movimientos contables en los ordenadores, es decir que no existe, por eso cuando quieres retirar cierta cantidad todo son pegas. Yo recuerdo que en 2010 para sacar unos pocos miles me hicieron esperar 3 dias, menudos perros sarnosos.
Imaginaos la que se liaría si miles de personas quisiesen su dinero en efectivo al mismo tiempo, y ya no digo en caso de tormenta solar en la que todo el mundo necesitaría efectivo por quedar inutilizado todo el sistema electrónico.
Respecto a lo de la defensa común de Europa que hablo desde hace un tiempo, hoy el Juncker ha hecho interesantes declaraciones, os dejo el link (Está en catalán)
Juncker proposa una


----------



## frisch (14 Sep 2016)

Hacía tiempo que no enlazaba a este blog de un Historiador y Etnólogo griego que escribe en francés. Lo dije en su momento, sus entradas son la descripción de lo que ocurre en Grecia, no a pie de urna, sino a pie de calle. Panagiotis Grigoriou que era de Syriza es muy conocido en Francia. Escribe magníficamente porque escribe desde el corazón y con mucha calidad literaria.

Os traduzco unos párrafos. El resto del artículo sólo lo podrán disfrutar los que leen francés, desafortunadamente, y afortunadamente porque los traductores algorítmicos no sirven para entender este tipo de escritura. Es una buena noticia para el género humano que un programa algorítmico no llegue a descifrar este tipo de escritura. Mi única preocupación es que, al constatar que no puede hacerlo, acaben con los escritores de verdad, los del alma. Entre los lectores que sólo quieren enterarse de qué va y los programas algorítmicos, es posible que lo consigan. Me toca la fibra porque he sido traductor.

Ahí van los párrafos con noticias frescas desde Grecia, la Grecia que ya no está en las portadas de los periódicos, ni nunca lo estuvo.



Nuestras playas se van vaciando poco a poco. Llegan las primeras lluvias, tormentas y … ya hay inundaciones. …/… Y a lo largo y ancho de Grecia, la vida, como a veces nos gusta llamarla, no retomará pie con todos sus derechos. Ésta es la convicción reinante. “lo peor … de lo peor está por delante”. Así lo cree Katerina, amiga y (por el momento) vice-presidenta de Asuntos Sociales de la región de Ática …/... 

…/...

Desde… la llegada de la crisis y de la Troika a Grecia, la factura de la electricidad ha aumentado considerablemente, para volverse… insoportable.

…/…

Lo que los griegos no saben todavía, es que todos esos sobrecostes añadidos a la factura, en realidad, tratan de compensar las pérdidas que las empresas de electricidad acumulan debido a la multiplicación de las conexiones salvajes a la distribución eléctrica. Este hecho está tomando proporciones que nunca se hubieran podido imaginar, más de 5.500 casos fueron detectados en los 6 primeros meses de este año, comparado con los 8.500 casos que se dieron en todo el transcurso de 2015. 

…/...

Los operarios de las compañías de electricidad constatan, todos los meses, más de 1000 nuevos casos de conexiones ilegales y peligrosas (ya ha habido varios muertos por electrocución). En el palmarés de los que practican estas conexiones, y que han sido detectados, figuran, y no sin cierta sorpresa, hoteles, restaurantes, tiendas y, por supuesto, muchos particulares.

…/...

A las miles de conexiones ilegales, se añaden las facturas no abonadas, la suma global de pérdidas se acerca a los 3 mil millones de euros. 


Sábado 10 de septiembre de 2016, Alexis Tsipras, ha inaugurado la Feria (anual) Comercial de Tesalónica con un discurso de política económica del tipo: “El país ha pasado página, el crecimiento estará de vuelta para 2018”

…/...

Signo de los tiempos, en Atenas, la mínima manifestación de un puñado de empleados despedidos, cerca de la residencia del Primer Ministro, hace que la policía bloquee completamente la calle… del Poder, “Radicales de Izquierda”.


greek crisis: D

_Edito_ Dejé de ejercer como traductor, no por los traductores algorítmicos, sino por otras razones.


----------



## gurrumino (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, no suelo postear apenas por que el nivel me supera enormemente8:, seguramente solo escribiría obviedades pero he encontrado esta noticia que es cuando menos, curiosa. Desde luego el joven aprovechó sus estudios.

Joven de 23 años dirige el mayor cártel de oro en Chile :: El Informador

De haber caído en las manos de uno una de estas monedas o lingotes, ¿habría algun tipo de problema a la hora de por ejemplo venderlo en una tienda del ramo?.


----------



## frisch (14 Sep 2016)

Bueno, a mi también me supera enormemente el nivel pero bueno, como sé que lo importante no es el nivel sino dormir (y llegado el momento morir) en paz pues, contestando a tu pregunta, creo que todavía no estamos en el punto de que no puedas vender tranquilamente uno de esos lingotes, si llega a tus manos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Lo que es cierto, tanto si gusta como si no, es que el nivel de este hilo es "medio/alto" en algunos apartados y también de forma general, sino no tendría el éxito que tiene, mal que les pese a más de uno...

# gurrumino: De momento, NO hay problemas en comprar y vender Oro. Respecto al futuro, ya veremos, pero insisto en que es mejor que lo tengáis en FÍSICO y a "mano", por tanto fuera de la "confianza ajena", ¿me explico? Y, de la misma forma, que poseéis Oro, NO olvidéis a la Plata y que es la forma de "dinero" más conocida a través de los tiempos...

# paketazo: Si te soy sincero, en su momento, acabé hasta los mismísimos HUEVOS de los putos Bancos... Es inaudito las "trabas" que te ponen cuando intentas disponer de tu dinero y más si es en cantidades importantes. Yo, en cierta ocasión, y por mucho menos dinero no veas el "via crucis" para sacar el dinero. Eso SÍ, lo saqué en EFECTIVO y que las Comisiones se las comieran con patatas...

Más tarde vuelvo y aportaré alguna cosa que me haya resultado interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2016)

Gracias por el link al video del G20 Fernando, efectivamente, fue lo que escuché en su día, lo que no había escuchado es la parte donde comenta -más o menos- que gracias a la actuación del G20 consiguieron activar la economía durante la crisis y que ahora con lo mal que van las cosas es necesario que actúen otra vez, vamos con eso me cuadra todo, lo que buscaba era manga ancha para seguir haciendo de las suyas, si es que nadie admite lo mal que van las cosas si no quiere algo a cambio.

@ Frisch, me parece que lo que comentas sobre el recibo de la luz en Grecia es lo que sucede aquí, por mucho que consumas menos electricidad, con los mínimos cada vez más máximos nos dejan con una factura mucho mayor que antaño, iluso de mí, pensaba que consumiendo menos se solucionaría, pero no es así, entre la demanda, consumo mínimo y los impuestos pues te toca pagar un buen pico.

Lo malo es que no sólo es en la electricidad, el resto de facturas no se quedan atrás, por ejemplo en el agua donde vivo nos subieron el consumo mínimo en el cual un familia como la mía (2 adultos y 2 niños) casi nunca llegan, decir que no derrochamos, pero tenemos un consumo normal.

El problema que veo es en las personas que tienen su segunda residencia, pagan una buena cuenta sin tener consumo, tampoco puedes dar de baja el servicio porque el alta te la cobran bien (supongo que tendrá todo estudiado para que siempre pringues).

También hay trampa porque nosotros que nunca llegamos al consumo mínimo pagamos más porque el primer tramo está a la mitad del consumo mínimo, aparte de tener impuestos sobre impuesto, vamos si miras las facturas de los suministros verás una verdadera confusión en la cantidad de conceptos que hay.

Supongo que este derecho de pernada (entre otras muchas mordidas que nos dan) es para seguir dando la patada hacia delante; de lo contrario esto ya se hubiese ido a ya sabemos donde desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## gurrumino (14 Sep 2016)

Fernando, me refería a si habría problemas en vender ese oro por su procedencia "ilegal".

En mi caso tengo la misma cantidad mas o menos en oro que en plata, físico claro, y aunque es poco, procuro tenerlo a 90 km de mi casa :fiufiu:y también fuera de lo que has llamado..confianza ajena.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas noches Hortelano,
> 
> No quiero hacer de esto una conversación pero siempre me he hecho la pregunta de si no podría haber cacos informados e informatizados que leyendo en este hilo lo de he comprado esto y aquello, no llegaran a localizar y venir a visitar.
> 
> ...





frisch dijo:


> Gracias a los que habéis contestado.
> Me refería más al hecho de que en este hilo ha habido personas que han dicho explícitamente que lo tenían y, partiendo de ahí, remontar el hilo y hacer una visita.



Creo que ya te han respondido bastante bien al respecto, en mi opinión tu observación no es para tomarla a la ligera, cuando el hambre aprieta se busca por todos los medios sacar un extrilla, aunque timadores siempre ha habido cada vez se van modernizando más (al igual que "avanza" la tecnología), lo métodos de engaño y de robar no se quedan atrás.

Pienso que si se llega a los extremos de que los cacos busquen a sus víctimas en foros especializados es porque ya habrán pasado antes por sitios más públicos como Facebook en donde hay una competencia a ver quien es más y tiene más, además de que lo que presumen ahí tiene más salida que el vil metal (coche, móvil, ordenador, joyas, ropa/accesorios de marca, electrodomésticos, televisores, etc.). 

Eso nos daría una señal para ir preparando acciones para evitar (o al menos intentar) que nos hagan una visita, por ejemplo, se me ocurre que puedes alquilar una vivienda cerca de donde vives e irte un tiempo a vivir ahí, posiblemente algún casero estaría interesado en alquilar una vivienda a buen precios si pagas por adelantado. No te tendrías que mover de tu sitio, seguirías con tu vida normal y el no encontrarte en donde creen los dejaría fuera de juego y se centrarían en el siguiente.

Sé que lo que tiene verdadero valor son los MPs, pero es más fácil para un caco vender un móvil de 800€ por 200€, su mercado es muy amplio y sería dinero rápido, en cambio una moneda tendría que ir a un mercado más reducido en el cual quizás hasta tenga que sacar el DNI para poderlo vender o estar compinchado en una red de tráfico de MPs (como la del link del que pillaron en Sudamérica) y para ello tendrían que estar muy seguros que tienes una cantidad de MPs que valga la pena.

Además de que normalmente hay muchos bocazas que presumen de tener y saber y a la hora de la verdad resulta que tienen una onza y encima de plata (¿te recuerda algo a ti y a Fernando?, jeje).

Charlando con un conocido de Rumanía ya entrado en años, me comentó que aquí pueden ir mal las cosas pero aún se está bastante bien, luego hizo una pausa y dijo que si las cosas se ponen mal de verdad, la gente hace lo que haga falta para llevarse algo a la boca; incluso hacer un "barrido" casa por casa a ver si hay algo para robar.

Ojalá y nunca suceda algo así aquí, pero si llega a suceder, supongo que los que estamos por aquí ya habremos utilizado nuestros deberes para colarnos en la siguiente etapa.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Eso de la procedencia "legal" o "ilegal" en el Oro o en la Plata es muy "etéreo"... Me explico: Yo, por ejemplo, he comprado recientemente y en un sitio "legal", pero la moneda es antigua y puede haber recorrido muchos "caminos", ya sean legales o no... Mira, amigo mío, hace tiempo que mucho Oro se mueve de forma ilegal y luego se vende de forma "legal". Ejemplos tienes los que quieras desde Latinoamérica y Asia, destacando sobremanera el caso de la India, donde el contrabando del Oro es sumamente importante y buena prueba de ello lo tienes en lo que enlazo Arbeyna en el día de ayer.

Hombre, lo importante es TENER MPs FÍSICOS, y si es poco o mucho, eso depende de las posibilidades económicas de cada cual y, además, de las "percepciones" que se puedan tener en relación a los mismos. Te diré que conozco casos de gente que NO pueden tener más, ya sea porque tienen muchas cargas y/o sus ingresos son los que son... por tanto, tienen que "conformarse" con lo que poseen y no hay más. Bien, dicho esto, para mí es tan "metalero" el que tiene un Soberano y unas onzas de Plata como el que está "saturado" de tanto que tiene. Por tanto, yo respeto por igual el que está en esto por CONVICCIÓN... Y la "Filosofía" la dejo para otras cuestiones.

Bueno, ahí van dos artículos interesantes y ahora le echaré un vistazo a los que he recibido sobre MPs, de manera que si hay alguno relevante o que ofrezca algo interesante, pues lo enlazaré...

- Vozpópuli - Una sociedad... ¿oprimida o entretenida?

- A Swiss-eye View on Global Wealth Protection - Mountain Vision

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Sep 2016)

Frich cuanta razón tienes respecto a la pobreza energetica griega pero no te olvides de la de aquí, Mientras los políticos traidores en contubernio con las eléctricas nos tienen exclavizados para tener lúz, os recuerdo que existen energías limpias y gratuitas, os acordais de que el PP, como se extendía el autoconsumo mediante paneles solares y turbinas eolicas, metieron una ley que te obliga a pagarles por la energía que produces,ademas de darle la sobrante, es decir que son un atajo de ladrones, como la Barberá despues de robar se mete a senadora para no acabar en la cárcel. Pero en que país vivimos? por dios.

Otra cosa, en los barrios del extraradio de todas las grandes ciudades y también pueblos y urbanizaciones se está extendiendo la mafia marroquí que abre las puertas cuando no está el propietario y le pone otra cerradura y lo alquila a un tercero sin documento alguno. Hay cada vez más casos en urbanizaciones de lujo que valen de millón para arriba. Esto o se cambia la ley o se está incentivando el robo de vivienda. En barrios marginales hay edificios enteros incluso barrios enteros de okupas extranjeros. La gente esta se siente segura porque hay quién les apoya, pero esto que pasa es inaceptable. Hay cada vez más casos de okupación en la única vivienda del propietario y se ven en la calle porque su sueldo solo da para pagar una hipoteca, mientras los invasores ríen calientes en tu hogar.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Sep 2016)

Vaya con el cobre, parece la compresa de una coja, no hace mucho lo vi a más de 2.20, hace menos a 2.08 y ahora lo veo a 2.153, no sé si sigue siendo indicador fiable o está como todo (manipulado).

La plata mantiene los 19, pero la verdad es que cuando le costaba caer de los 20 me pareció que ese era tu soporte, aunque ya sabéis que ese casino no es lo mío y es más fiable que lancéis una moneda a cara o cruz.

El EUR/USD sigue subiendo (1,1251), si nos basamos en lo que ha estado ocurriendo, las materias primas (incluyendo los MPs) tendrían subir en USD para mantener el mismo precio en euros, ese detalle me parece interesante, quizás haya un "acuerdo" en mantener ciertos niveles de precios.



Charizato21 dijo:


> Leído en la carta de la Bolsa, en referencia a la nueva moneda, los DEG (SRD) del FMI:
> ...
> A pesar de que hoy en día el DEG sólo representa un 4% de todas las reservas de divisas en el mundo, ya se está considerando una lista de cosas que podrían realizarse con el DEG, como por ejemplo tasar* el precio del petróleo o los commodities*.
> 
> ...



Este post me pareció interesantísimo, no recuerdo bien, pero me parece que los DEG los comentamos en su día (en el II o en el III), incluso me puse a investigar un poco sobre ello y dí con el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, como algunos sabréis, tengo aversión al fiat en todos sus formatos, pero "comprar" unos DEG no me disgustaría nada, pero todo parece indicar que no es posible, aunque creo que cuando el ciudadano de a pie pueda hacerse con algunos, será un indicador muy fiable (y espero lo suficientemente temprano para prepararse) de que el sistema monetario que conocemos llega a su fin.

Si leemos este párrafo:
_"Inicialmente, el valor del DEG se definió como un valor equivalente a 0,888671 gramos de oro fino, que, en ese entonces, era también equivalente a un dólar de EE.UU. Tras derrumbarse el sistema de Bretton Woods en 1973, el DEG se redefinió en base a una cesta de monedas. Actualmente dicha cesta está integrada por el dólar de EE.UU., el euro, la libra esterlina y el yen japonés. El 1 de octubre de 2016 se les sumará el renminbi chino."_

Y si el sistema monetario actual se queda en el limbo mientras resurge el capitalismo -o como lo queráis llamar-, como medida orientativa podremos "volver" donde nos quedamos, es decir, a 1 DEG = 0,888671 gramos de oro, creo que actualmente estaríamos hablando de entre 30 y 40€ = 1 DEG. Eso sin contar que en esos momentos el oro se puede disparar.

Eso nos lleva a la pregunta del millón ¿Podré cambiar oro o plata por DEG?, para mi -sin ninguna duda- la respuesta es Sí, así que si no queréis complicaros la vida, seguid acumulando MPs y ya cuando se reorganice el sistema monetario y surja lo que surja, tranquilamente podremos cambiar nuestro vil metal por la moneda de moda.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Ja,ja,ja... Si hay algo que estoy siguiendo con mucha atención es el... ¡Cobre! Eso y los Bonos... Bien, Refinanciado, el Cobre es uno de los Metales más manipulados en estos momentos. Hoy ha subido sin nada que le "apoyase" con "cara y ojos". En cuanto toca los $2,078 de "media", pues lo suben... Y detrás están los "chinos mandarines", ésos de los cuáles muchos esperan un "milagro"... cuando lo único que nos traerán va a ser una soberana "Ostia". Al tiempo... Hace ya algunos años, creo que por el 2º de estos hilos, ya "predije" por aquel entonces su caída a los "Infiernos" y aconsejando en aquellos tiempos a un conforero que creo recordar que era atom ant. Bien, cuando eso sucedió el Cobre estaba por encima de los $3... Y ¡Ojo! que mi objetivo de caída final -y que dí por aquel entonces- es el mismo: $1,395... Si el Cobre llega ahí ya os podéis imaginar cuál será el panorama "general"...

Refinanciado, hoy en día se puede comprar 1 DEG en su actual "formato": replicando la ponderación que tienen las distintas divisas y que toman como referencia final su cotización con el USD... Si entras en la web del FMI podrás comprobar lo que vale 1 DEG y ya te he explicado cómo se calcula su valor al cierre diario.

NO, no veo que el FMI vuelva a plantearse el Patrón Oro y tampoco veo el que sería más lógico y normal, es decir el Bimetálico... para eso se necesita un "Reset" y cambios fundamentales en relación a cómo se está llevando este planeta en todos los órdenes y no veo a las "élites" aceptándolo así por las "buenas"...

Pasando a otro tema, hoy intercambiaba unos correos con un colega americano y éste me comentaba que tuviera presente las reuniones de la próxima semana de FOMC/Banco de Japón... y piensa que podrían catalizar hacia arriba el precio del Oro. Curiosamente, él al igual que yo, se mantiene alcista respecto al mismo, aunque tampoco ve que se vayan a perforar los niveles de resistencia actuales y que están en la zona comprendida entre los $1392 - $1432. Me comentaba que eso podría producirse de aquí a finales de año... y luego viene otra resistencia fortísima que él sitúa en el rango $1492 - $1523.

Al igual que yo, piensa que el Oro NO se "disparará" hasta que suceda algo verdaderamente GORDO y mira a las Bolsas americanas, los mercados de Bonos y la... Geopolítica. Más o menos en la línea que suelo comentar. Bueno, es también un "prepper"...

Y os dejo un artículo "metalero"...

- Physical Gold Ownership: Advantages over Paper Gold and Government Bonds - Mountain Vision

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (15 Sep 2016)

Muy bueno el articulo de Carlos Montero sobre los DEG, hablé yo de ellos hace un tiempo, en mi opinión las teorias conspiracionistas se han demostrado ciertas hasta ahora, la élite globalista y cabalista esta acelerando sus planes para implantar una moneda mundial de facto, porque se encargarán de que los ciudadanos se peguen por conseguirla cuando todas las demás se derrumben, pronto veremos una nueva y gigantesca crisis económica global, que hará que primero la tengan los bancos centrales, luego los bancos comerciales y gobiernos, al final todas las monedas estarán ligadas por su cambio en DEG's.
Más pronto que tarde pasará de ser la moneda de reserva para pasar a ser la principal, según aumente en las reservas mundiales de divisas y creo que llegará al 50% antes de 2030.
Los illuminatis se frotan las manos porque cuando los DEG's lleguen al ciudadano será unicamente de forma digital al movil. Matarán dos pajaros de un tiro, Gobierno mundial dirigido por el FMI, y acaban con el dinero en metálico. Si usamos su moneda controlada al 100% por ellos y toda la economía de cada persona monitorizada. los individuos seremos exclavos o ni eso, simple ganado para esa gente. Podrán espiar y confiscar a su antojo. Llegado ese momento habrá gente que exiga comprar y vender con monedas de plata y oro, creandose una economía paralela.
Si como parece en un futuro próximo se podrá comprar oro y plata con DEG's va a ser un cambio muy substancial y acelerará el proceso de implantación.


----------



## hortelano (15 Sep 2016)

Perdonadme que retome el tema de los cacos e internet pero como creo que a algunos les interesa y creo que se interpreto que yo dije que una ip podia revelar datos de una pagina web personal, y para que sirva para informar a incautos, voy a poner una ejemplo de como podria obtener informacion personal




ESTE MENSAJE HA SIDO AUTODESTRUIDO




No soy un experto pero se puede hacer, otra cosa es que como dije compense, lo mismo luego voy a visitarte y no tienes nada.

Pero no os preocupeis como os dije no soy un caco ya sabeis que trabajo para hacienda y mis intenciones para con vosotros son otras.

No citeis el Post y si Fernando lo ve conveniente lo autodestruyo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

# Hortelano: Ya puedes quitarlo y, de todos modos, GRACIAS.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Sep 2016)

hortelano dijo:


> Pero no os preocupeis como os dije no soy un caco ya sabeis que trabajo para hacienda y mis intenciones para con vosotros son otras.



Disculpe Sr. de Hacienda, sino es mucha indiscreción, ¿qué intenciones son?


----------



## atom ant (15 Sep 2016)

hola, buenos días... Pues así fue Fernando y eso que entonces todavía no de vislumbraba la caída del petróleo
.
saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Sep 2016)

Que preciosa moneda!

Rare Gold Coin with Nero's Face Discovered in Jerusalem

Y un par de ejemplos de como se "mueve" el oro entre Dubai e India:

Hyderabadi]Hyderabadi Bagara Khana | The Siasat Daily Woman carrying 2kg gold inside undergarment seized | The Siasat Daily****

(poned vosotros el http : // www) porque no funciona el enlace directo: 

newsx.com/national/39562-25-kg-gold-******-in-air-india-flight-toilet-seized-by-customs-at-goa-airport]Page not found | NewsX

Es cultural, dificil de parar... y no se por que uno de mis companyeros de trabajo, que suele comprar lingotitos de 125 o 250 gramos cuando vuelve de vacaciones, dice que hasta ahora los ha pasado en su bolsillo del pantalon y nunca le ha pitado... y que lo seguira haciendo hasta que pite (aclara que siempre lleva factura, por supuesto, y que si pita se hace el despitado, ensenya factura, y listo)....

Saludos

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 05:37 ----------

Y respecto a Hacienda, os dejo esta "perla" que habla por si sola... quizas no sea este el foro donde tengan que buscar... pero bueno, libres son, valgame Dios... ya me gustaria ser a mi uno de esos 500 super-ricos y pagar mi impuesto de patrimonio como Dios manda...

Hacienda deja de ingresar cada año 456 millones de los madrileños más ricos - 20minutos.es


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, como observo cierta "alarma" y me han preguntado al respecto, pues se trataba simplemente de "algo" que podía dar "ideas", de manera que mejor fuera de aquí. Así que vamos a seguir con nuestro quehacer diario...

Respecto a "Hacienda", ningún problema... Ya me chupa la sangre todos los años en el IRPF y entiendo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí estamos en la más absoluta legalidad, por tanto NO veo motivos para la preocupación. Además, Hacienda cuenta con los mecanismos suficientes para hacer un seguimiento sin "publicitarlo" y, además, suele "encargarlo"... Que llevo muchos años en el "mundo de la Canción"...

¿Visitas no "deseadas"? Igual saco el "Comanche" que guardo en el armario... Y a su "lanza" le falta alguna "cabellera" para "adornarla"... Y SIEMPRE se pueda aprovechar lo que quede para "abonar" el campo. En fin, los "cacos", tanto los "legales" como los que no lo son, utilizan unos métodos que son identificables, aunque sea a posteriori...

# atom ant: Bueno, desde entonces -y ya en aquellos tiempos- he tenido MUCHOS aciertos y contados FALLOS, por tanto mis "pautas" andan bastante bien "encaminadas" y tú ya lo sabes... No afinan mucho en cuanto al "timing", pero tampoco se alejan mucho en el "espacio/tiempo", ¿No?

# JohnGalt: Hacienda haría bien en fijarse más en DÓNDE debe hacerlo y que ignora DELIBERADAMENTE... Por tanto, yo paso mucho de ella. Si uno hace las cosas "bien" no tiene porqué preocuparse. Y si Hacienda quiere sacar más "pelas" que mire -insisto en ello- en la dirección adecuada y que no tiene "pérdida"...

Por cierto, y cambiando de tema, he visto hoy en la TV las declaraciones de De Guindos y, realmente, me ha sorprendido favorablemente porque ha dicho cosas bastante sinceras... Una de sus "perlas" ha sido: España se va a DESACELERAR el próximo año... Lo que choca con los aires "triunfalistas" que emanan desde la Dirección del PP con su particular "engendro" a la cabeza...

Y dejo este otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Reiniciando la democracia

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (15 Sep 2016)

De Guindos, y todos los que cortan el bakalao, saben que el crecimiento ni está, ni se le espera, lo que pasa es que la clase politica siempre contando las cosas, mal, tarde y arrastro...
Ahora resulta que la culpa de la desaceleración va a ser "el bloqueo al gobierno". Si tan preocupados están por la situación del pais, haberle propuesto a Sanchez un gobierno de coalición con un socialista de presidente. Se les llena la boca hablando de España, por el bien de España, los españoles, etc...

Pero si ellos tienen que joderse y gobernar a medias, es imposible.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> F
> 
> Otra cosa, en los barrios del extraradio de todas las grandes ciudades y también pueblos y urbanizaciones se está extendiendo la mafia ....



Un caso cercano de los padres de una amiga: un bloque de pisos en primera línea de mar en Sitges, en el pico de la burbuja los vendían por 480.000 euros, un propietario no puede pagar y se niega a refinanciar la entidad bancaria; el banco les desahucia, el piso es ocupado por una familia con niños, conectan la luz de forma ilegal, la comunidad no puede hacer nada, únicamente les impiden bañarse en la piscina privada del edificio. El banco ndicen que está en manos de la justicia y que debido al colapso tardará en resolverse entre 6 meses o un año, no pueden hacer más. La familia ocupa marcha un fin de semana, llaman al banco dado que si están fuera el propietario puede ejercer su derecho, el banco no hace nada.
¿De quien es la culpa?

como curiosidad de anonimazión, proxy online: Online Anonymous Proxy 

En relación a los DEG, creo que es una patada hacia adelante, fases:
1- rescatamos a los bancos = QE's
2 - rescatamos a los estados = DEG, 
3 - rescatamos al mundo = ¿¿??


----------



## oinoko (15 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> En relación a los DEG, creo que es una patada hacia adelante, fases:
> 1- rescatamos a los bancos = QE's
> 2 - rescatamos a los estados = DEG,
> 3 - rescatamos al mundo = ¿¿??



Creo que sería más correcto así:

1 - rescatamos a los bancos => *los estados* con el dinero de todos ! ole!
2 - rescatamos a los estados => *los bancos centrales*. --> Los QE's para comprar bonos son un rescate a los estados y hace ya varios años que están en marcha.
3 - rescatamos a los bancos centrales => *DEG* ----> Es la fase que vamos a empezar ahora.
4 - rescatamos al DEG => se inventaran el DEG² o a la Asociación de Comercio Intergalactica.

Lo importante es inventarse una entidad que tenga impresora propia y una piara de pulpos para el suministro de la tinta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Menudo "arreón" que le están metiendo a los MPs... Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1314,15 y la Plata en los $18,902... ¿Motivos? Los mismos de SIEMPRE: vamos a tocar los EGGS...

Y dejo esto para quienes vayan bien de Inglés...

www.crushthestreet.com/videos/live-...th-exponential-steve-st-angelo-interview-year

Y yo voy a poner una VELA... A ver si se cumple ese ratio... y lo VEO.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2016)

Veo frustración general cuando hablamos de las instituciones, sobre todo de las relacionadas con temas económicos.

Hace poco un compañero decía que un rumano le comentaba que aquí de momento, no se estaba del todo mal.

Está claro que eso de estar bien o mal en un lugar, es relativo...relativo a la cantidad de activos y liquidez que se posee.

Se puede estar cojonudamente bien en España con una nómina de 4000€ mes, y esa nómina en Suiza puede incluso quedarse justa...sin embargo creo que las instituciones Suizas (por poner una así..."al azar"), no tienen tantos detractores como aquí las propias.

En el fondo, hemos visto desahucios, protestas populares, sentadas, cargas policiales, amenazas de grupos sociales hacia los gobiernos...y ... ¿qué?... ¿Qué hemos logrado cambiar en los últimos 4 años?

Lo evidente, y mirándonos nuestro propio ombligo, es que muchos ciudadanos no han sido consecuentes con sus actos...y esos actos les han llevado a la quiebra familiar, personal y todo lo que venga derivado de esto.

Siempre me quedará la duda de que hubiera sucedido en este país, si cuando el boom del ladrillo, la gente hubiera sido humilde, y en vez de pedir una hipoteca del doble del valor de la vivienda, avalada por un salario de 1000€ y la casa de la "abuela", se hubieran conformado con un alquiler, o con tener un 50% ahorrado e hipotecar el resto.

Podemos culpar a la banca...yo siempre lo hago, pues fueron los que orquestaron el engaño...pero en el fondo es como culpar a los narcos por que nuestros hijos consuman...

Este circulo de deuda que se pasa de unos a otros como patata caliente, es fruto de la inconsciencia ciudadana, de la mala gestión estatal, y todo aunado a los esfuerzos de la banca privada para robarse clientes entre sí al precio que fuera necesario.

¿Qué hubiera sucedido si no hay rescate bancario?

¿Qué hubiera sucedido de no haber QE?

Creo que no hubiera sucedido tampoco ninguna hecatombe...lo mas probable sería que las quiebras se hubieran extendido durante más tiempo, y que luego, se hubiera resurgido tras una crisis una vez más.

Pero claro, ahora el tema es diferente. Tenemos una economía masivamente dependiente del dinero inventado, y muy intervenida por las instituciones...si dejamos caer ahora el castillo, la crisis será 10 veces peor que si lo hubiéramos dejado caer en 2008, pues los tentáculos de la deuda, se han extendido hasta la médula, siendo ahora más grandes que nunca antes.

La frustración, creo que es justificada, pero habría que dar % a cada uno en su justa medida, y nosotros, la gente de a pie, tenemos también nuestra parte de culpa por la incultura económica de la que hacemos gala a diario.

P.D. Acabo de chatarrear un poco...me parecen precios aceptables 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Sep 2016)

Fernando el enlace que comentas da error

El bajón creo que es debido a la publicación del Estudio "Mfg Empire State" de la Fed de Nueva York, el índice ha subido ... ( Zerohedge detalla la falsedad, todos los componentes del índice disminuyeron) 

Empire Fed Mysteriously Rises Even As All Components Deteriorate | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

# paketazo: SÍ y NO... Los Bancos prestaron un dinero que incurría en grave riesgo de impago. Un simple ejemplo: una limpiadora externa de mi empresa, cuando el boom inmobiliario, pide un préstamo hipotecario que equivalía prácticamente a su nómina y sin aval... y se lo concede. Posteriormente, dado que no podía pagar, se le vuelve a rehipotecar por parte de la misma entidad bancaria y, al final, cuando perdió el trabajo: se quedó en la PUTA CALLE. ¿De quién es la culpa? Para más inri, esa "Caja" fue luego intervenida y vendida a un Banco por NADA...

NO, paketazo, la gente ha tenido la "culpa" -y la sigue teniendo- de creer en las "esperanzas" que emanan desde los poderes fácticos y que ahora mismo "desgobiernan" este país. Y si hablamos de "instituciones" o más bien de la PUTA MIERDA que hay de éstas en nuestro país, al menos de forma mayoritaría, pues qué decir... Ya ves hoy como la HdP de la "Rita" sigue burlándose de unos y de otros. La que estaba considerada un "ejemplo" de alcaldesa, cuando parece ser que ha sido una consumada CHORIZA... y los del PP pueden tirar de Hemeroteca y que hay para dar y tomar.

paketazo: CULPA del Sistema bancario, no sólo Español, sino alemán y francés, por prestar sin ton ni son... CULPA del Supervisor bancario: el Banco de España y podríamos mirar también a la UE... CULPA de los Gobiernos que debieron actuar ante semejante despropósito y ya, por último, CULPA de aquellos que se dejaron llevar por los "Cantos de Sirena" y el "dinero fácil" de aquellos tiempos...

Y algunos, paketazo, seguimos haciendo lo mismo que entonces: más HORMIGA que CIGARRA... Y algunos -MUCHOS...- debieran tomar "lectura" de lo sucedido para aprender y enseñar luego a sus más allegados algo tan esencial como es la CULTURA ECONÓMICA DOMÉSTICA...

Saludos.

# Charizato21: El enlace ya está arreglado. Te gustará... Y respecto a la "excusa" para que hoy caigan los MPs, pues lo dicho: un simple PEDO de Wall Street ya vale... aunque APESTE.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2016)

EEUU acuerda una cifra récord de ayuda militar a Israel para los próximos 10 años | Iniciativa Debate

34 mil millones de euros / 10 años


----------



## andyy (15 Sep 2016)

Buenas, a mi me interesa mucho el lado sociológico o podríamos decir de gestión mental de la economía, al hilo de lo que Fernando dice muy acertadamente sobre la falta de CULTURA ECONOMICA DOMESTICA, ayer casualmente estuve pensando sobre ello, porque recibí una llamada de Bankinter, ya sabéis, ofreciendo un crédito, para mis necesidades o proyectos futuros en condiciones muy ventajosas y bla bla bla...

Fui educado con la señorita y amablemente le dije q no tenia proyectos a futuro ni intenciones y que de momento disponía de suficientes fondos propios, os puedo jurar que según insistía ella, casi ingresando el dinero que yo pidiese en mi cuenta, y ofreciendo como si de un caramelo fuese, y tratándome a mi como si yo tuviese 12 años. (Traducido y resumido sería algo así como : " no sea usted agonías hombre, cómprese un coche, o una moto, o un viaje , o una cocina, o algo, aunque no le haga falta , piénselo, que es usted un rácano")

A las 2 horas recibió la misma llamada mi mujer con otra operadora de Bankinter pero exactamente la misma técnica de ventas.

Quiero con ello decir, lo absolutamente surrealista de la técnica de ventas, indica que a quien se suelen dirigir son algo así como indigentes totales no sólo en cultura económica básica, sino en el sentido común del más común de todos los sentidos, porque doy por hecho que si usan esa técnica es porque da sus frutos.

Según estábamos charlando sobre ello, aparecen 3 anuncios por tv, prácticamente seguidos , dineo.es , vivus, cofidis , todas invitando a endeudarse, facilitando el aplacar la sed de consumo, todas con spot dignos de un cociente intelectual bajo cero. Parece que estaba la tarde de ayer diseñada para tomar conciencia.

¿En serio estas financieras usureras hacen negocio en nuestro país? ... pues parece que sí, me contesto yo solo, porque si no fuese así no creo q tuviesen acceso a campañas publicitarias no baratas precisamente.

Mi pánico me hace preguntarme lo siguiente : 

¿Sólo somos 4 frikis los que entendemos la deuda como debería ser?
¿En serio creemos que con el nivel medio de ciudadanía , a la gente le importa si la deuda se podrá pagar o nos arrastrará a todos al infierno?
Algunos de vosotros que conocéis más mundo, ¿ esta forma de asumir la deuda está generalizándose en todo el planeta? 
¿No es una sensación la que reina de querer inocularnos un concepto erróneo de deuda casi en nuestro ADN para que la consideremos necesaria y normalizada compañera de vida?

Yo, que también soy hormiga por naturaleza, y aunque me he endeudado cuando ha sido necesario, estoy aterrado, sinceramente veo alrededor demasiada cigarra, las propagan, las estimulan, las hacen cada vez mas voraces y más peligrosas.

Y recuerdo un refrán que hace tiempo puso por aquí Fernando y que he hecho mío " De mica a mica s'ompla la pica" (perdón si lo he puesto mal, pues no manejo el catalán), pero cuanto ganaría una sociedad si interiorizasen y comprendiesen un concepto tan sencillo y a la vez tan importante como ese.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2016)

Enlazo un artículo sobre la cotización del oro.

Sus fuentes son dos. Una, el periódico francés Le Figaro y otra Goldbroker (obviamente a coger con pinzas, sobre todo la segunda, su nombre lo dice todo).

En el enlace original un comentario que me gustaría que alguien confirmase o no:

"Frente a la desconfianza creciente de los alemanes hacia el euro (que temen por sus ahorros) ciertos economistas (de los cuales uno de la Deustche Bank) abogan por la creación de euros-oro, a razón de un gramo de oro por euro".

Le Figaro, en una nota cortita, en sus sección Bolsa, dice que los intereses negativos, van a propiciar el interés por el oro que podría alcanzar los 1700 dólares / onza.

Goldbroker dice (o cuenta) una subida próxima del oro por:

Los intereses negativos
Las bolsas en máximos (se han sobrepasado los niveles anteriores a la crisis de 2008)

y añade

Las dudas sobre el oro-papel (a raíz del tema de Xetra-Gold de la Deustche Bank que se negó a entregar oro físico por el oro papel de un cliente).

La credibilidad de los Bancos Centrales y, en especial, las declaraciones de Janet Yellen (Fed) recurrentes y contradictorias.

Enlaces:

La Hausse du cours de l

La conjoncture américaine et la politique monétaire devraient soutenir l'or - Devises & Matières Premières - Le Figaro Bourse

La hausse du cours de l'or, c'est pour quand ? | GoldBroker.fr


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2016)

andyy dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Mi pánico me hace preguntarme lo siguiente :
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes andyy,

No sé si somos 4 los frikis pero creo que hay que entender varias cosas.

El ser humano, como tal, tiene una capacidad de "olvidez" que sobrepasa todas las expectativas.

Crisis ha habido siempre pero la gente no sabe de Historia entonces ocurre que viven lo que viven, por darle un tiempo, su propia generación, un poquito, así como "de lao" la anterior (sus padres) y como proyección la siguiente, si tienen vástagos.

¿Qué es lo que le ha ocurrido a la generación que ahora tiene entre 35 y 60 años? (son 2 generaciones pero conviven un mismo tiempo).

Hemos descubierto (con la famosa crisis del 2008) que nada, absolutamente nada, concuerda con la realidad. Los partidos políticos no son lo que dicen, los gobiernos, obviamente, tampoco, los bancos centrales menos y el dinero (el papel) tampoco es lo que parece.

Este descubrimiento es chocante porque pierdes toda referencia de seguridad. Ya no hay en qué creer o a lo que aferrarse y tratar de luchar para cambiar las cosas. Hoy en día, hemos llegado al punto, en el que, definitivamente, "las cosas" nos cambian a nosotros. Y eso, sencillamente, acojona.

¿Qué ocurre?

Pues que la mayor parte de la gente, como no quiere acojonarse, pues seguirá aferrándose a la fiesta del Titanic que se hunde. La fiesta del Titanic que se hunde no es sólo debida a las ganas de fiesta de la gente sino a las pocas ganas que tiene la gente de enfrentarse al acojone, por eso siguen con la fiesta y no hacen parte, ni quieren, de los 4 frikis. Es comprensible pero no deja de ser un suicidio colectivo.

La segunda pregunta que formulas creo que queda contestada.

En cuanto a la tercera. He vivido en muchos países, la verdad. En todos ellos, el esquema se repite de igual manera ¿Qué hay de lo mío?. Sí te diré que en África (viví en Ghana) como su conexión con la anterior generación (la de sus padres) es mucho más fuerte, quizás estén mejor preparados para recapacitar y volver al camino de la sensatez pero, de lo que sé, están también muy en la línea de lo de ¿Qué hay de lo mío?

A la cuarta pregunta. Sí hay de eso, obviamente. Conseguir que la gente acepte la deuda como algo que hemos provocado, en parte, nosotros mismos y, más tú y yo que Rita Barberá. Sin embargo, creo que esto es una etapa de transición. Esto de la deuda impagable y todas esas falacias, es una etapa de transición. ¿A cuál nos llevan? Tengo mi(s) pequeña(s) idea(s) pero, en cualquier caso, creo que a nada bueno.

Para no acabar de manera tan poco optimista.

Siempre hubo una manera de vivir al margen de los vaivenes de los caprichos del sistema.

Tiene que ver con la honestidad, la paz, el cabreo cuando sea justificado y el buen humor.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Eso de 1 gramo de Oro = 1 Euro es una PATOCHADA, ¿No? Lo digo porque eso nos da un precio de 31,10 Euros la Onza... Vamos, que NO hay por donde cogerlo y me lo he leído por si te hubieras equivocado en la traducción, es decir se te hubiera colado algún "gazapo" en forma de "número", pero NO... es lo que pone. En fin, creo que sobran comentarios al respecto.

# andyy: Interesante "reflexión", pero ponte en el "otro" lado... Gente que lo ha perdido casi todo: trabajo, vivienda, etc. y tienen una acumulación de Deuda que apenas les permite respirar. Y tampoco hace falta ir a los casos tan "extremos" -y que son numerosos...- pero cuántas familias comienzan el mes con la tarjeta de crédito "vencida" y de éstas hay muchas... Otra cosa es que aparenten lo que NO existe.

Luego, hay un problema grave de Cultura y de "comprensión" a todos los niveles... En mi entorno, que es muy amplio, la mayor parte de la gente NO sabe ni entiende de Economía, pero es que tampoco quiere saber ni entender... Y ya no te digo si trato de temas relacionados con la Historia, Geopolítica... NI PAJOLERA IDEA. Yo creo que estamos en una de las peores épocas de nuestra Sociedad en cuanto a INCULTURA "Humanística" se refiere. Y no hay más... la prueba del algodón la tienes en un tren de recorrido medio y donde poca gente lee libros. En cambio, es raro alguien que no lleve el móvil en la mano.

Y este artículo que enlazo sobre los EE.UU. lo puedes extrapolar a España sin ningún tipo de problemas... Es más de lo mismo.

Americans are drowning in credit card debt: No, it

andyy, si la gente está acostumbrada a CONVIVIR con su Deuda personal, ¿Cómo quieres que se plantee la estatal, global, etc.)... El uso hace la costumbre, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2016)

Gracias Fernando.

¿Y de lo de la subida del oro por lo de los intereses negativos, las bolsas en máximos y la incertidumbre de si suben o no los tipos de interés?

(releo mi frase y es que todo es de un confuso que parece una película de los Hermanos Marx pero sin gracia).

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 21:06 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Y este artículo que enlazo sobre los EE.UU. lo puedes extrapolar a España sin ningún tipo de problemas... Es más de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, Fernando, en el País sin Nombre, desde el comienzo de las tarjetas de crédito, no tener tres o cuatro era signo de que eras un asocial.

En el País sin Nombre, si a los 24 años no tienes un crédito que pagar es porque no eres una persona de provecho. Por supuesto, el crédito es para pagarse, a esas edades un máster o lo que fuese.

En el País sin Nombre desde hace decenas de años, tu valía se cifraba en tu capacidad de recibir (se te otorgase) crédito.

Que ahora, empiecen a darse cuenta de que han ido demasiado lejos, es otra cosa (no me preocupo por ellos porque estoy seguro que se inventarán otra cosa - no por nada Microsoft y Apple y todos sus artilugios son de allí - aunque fabricados en China).

Aquí, en España o en Francia o en Holanda, en la misma época, no era así.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2016)

Frase del día by *Fernando*

*la mayor parte de la gente NO sabe ni entiende de Economía, pero es que tampoco quiere saber ni entender*

Por consiguiente señores...no pretendamos pedirle peras al olmo.

*Fisch* no dejes que te enreden con tanta información difusa...euro/oro, oro a 1700, declaraciones de Yellen...

todo lo que se suele publicar con respecto al oro sobre todo, hay que pillarlo con pinzas, pues es un activo que para mi, está fuera de lo que es la economía ficticia que nos venden y que vivimos hoy en día...es como si fuera un intocable por mucho que pretendan mangonearlo y distorsionarlo...es como si dijésemos "eterno" en nuestras manos, al contrario de casi todo lo demás, que puede diluirse, pasar de moda, desaparecer, quebrar...1 OZ de oro, siempre será eso en nuestras manos, ni más ni menos...y olvidémonos de todo lo ficticio que la rodea...o la poseemos o no, y punto. 

En cuanto a tu aporte socio/psicológico respecto al conocimiento, me remito a la frase del día que puse antes.

Además, os contaré un secreto...la gente normal no entra en este hilo, y no lo hace por que no tiene inquietudes económicas mas allá de la nómina, o llegar a fin de mes... 

Recuerdo en una ocasión, en tiempos cuando competía en una disciplina en la que llegué muy arriba, estaba preocupado por algunos rivales nuevos que llegaban con fuerza, y le dije a un compañero ya retirado de esa disciplina:

Esta gente me va a machacar, vienen muy fuertes...

Y me respondió:

Tu problema es que piensas que la gente es como tú, y no, no son como tú, ahora estás en tu momento, y nadie te puede ganar...

En este hilo, pensamos que la gente es como nosotros (ojo, no digo que seamos mejores ni peores, solo que estamos en el "ajo", y sabemos un poco/bastante de que va), sin embargo la gente no se entera de la misa la mitad.

Salid a la calle y preguntad a cualquiera si sabe con un margen de error de un 10% el precio de la onza de oro, o si el S&P está por encima de 2000, o sí Rusia o China acumulan oro, o si por ejemplo los balances de un banco como el Deutsche están afectados por los derivados...

Mutis o una tontería será la respuesta que recibiréis en 95 de cada 100 casos...así que en 95 de cada 100 casos, es probable que la sociedad se equivoque a la hora de tomar decisiones respecto a su propia economía o a la de su país.

¿entendéis ahora por que la democracia no puede funcionar ni hacernos avanzar de un modo rápido y coherente?

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2016)

Gracias paketazo por tus dos comentarios.
Me lo pintas peor de lo que pensaba.
La inopia es el mundo en el que vivimos.

Para qué entonces ¿partirse los cuernos?
Incluso en un hilo de un foro.

Me remito a mi comentario:

Siempre hubo una manera de vivir al margen de los vaivenes de los caprichos del sistema.

Tiene que ver con la honestidad, la paz, el cabreo cuando sea justificado y el buen humor.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Hola, frisch: Hombre, tu pregunta hay que "diseccionarla" porque el artículo que has elegido NO es muy afortunado, la verdad... ¿Cómo podemos relacionar esas tres "variables" al mismo tiempo? Lo digo por esto...

- ¿Qué Bolsas están en "máximos"? Obviamente, las americanas y el resto NI DE COÑA... Más bien, muy alejadas de sus máximos históricos.

- Los intereses negativos NO son coherentes con los tipos de interés que ahora existen en los EE.UU., por tanto:

- Los intereses negativos son MUY BUENOS para el Oro.

- Subidas o incertidumbre en los tipos de interés en los EE.UU. es NEGATIVO para el Oro.

Sin embargo, eso es sobre el papel, porque "detrás" de toda esta "parodia" tenemos lo que subyace: una Deuda monstruosa que NO se va a pagar NUNCA... Y eso lo saben "ellos", de manera que veremos QUÉ tipo de "Reset" se inventan, porque aquí va a ser "cara" o "cruz" o, al menos, eso es lo que pienso.

Respecto a la Deuda per cápita, frisch, el PASADO, PASADO ES... Hoy: Francia es uno de los países más endeudados del mundo: 31.998 Euros en el 1er. Trimestre 2016; Holanda tiene 26.076 también en el 1er. Trimestre 2016 y España anda por los 23.787 en el 2º Trimestre de 2016... Es decir, que NO somos de los últimos de la "clase" y eso ya lo subrayé en un comentario reciente.

Y el País Sin Nombre NO me lo he mirado, ya que mi base de datos no está actualizada en ese país. El último dato que tengo es del cierre de 2014: 42.942 Euros.

Vamos, frisch, que los países "desarrollados" nos vamos IGUALANDO en ese apartado, además de otros muchos.

# paketazo: ¿95%? Si NUNCA has hablado de estos temas con alguien, prueba a hacerlo con esos cuatro supuestos que has puesto como ejemplos y verás cómo lo tienes que ampliar. Es que es de auténtica PENA... Luego, nos pasa lo que nos pasa y esperamos "milagros" de los "mendrugos" que elegimos... aunque en ese aspecto poca elección queda, pero dejemos el tema ahí porque sino volveremos a "enzarzarnos"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Sep 2016)

Je, je, je, correcto. Más hacia el 99% diría yo.

Desde que tengo inquietud con los MP he debido de hablar con cientos de personas sobre la situación económica ... pues bien, sólo 1 entre todos me habló del oro como reserva de riqueza.

Buenas noches




fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: ¿95%? Si NUNCA has hablado de estos temas con alguien, prueba a hacerlo con esos cuatro supuestos que has puesto como ejemplos y verás cómo lo tienes que ampliar.
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2016)

Hay algo que no hemos comentado por aquí y tampoco ha sido muy "publicitado"... lo que me resulta raro, ya que se necesitan de "catalizadores" que disipen la espesa NIEBLA que ya tenemos cerca... y me estoy refiriendo al primer Bono de DEG del FMI a tres años y comercializado en la Bolsa de Shanghái... Un auténtico "Brindis al Sol", ya que en Asia hay mejores alternativas en la Renta Fija y más con la rentabilidad anual que ofrece ese Bono... +0,49%.

Ahí os dejo un enlace al respecto...

- World Bank sells landmark SDR bonds in China | Arab News

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (15 Sep 2016)

Buenas noches

*frisch*, coincido con todos tus planteamientos, especialmente con las "pocas ganas que tienen de enfrentarse al acojone".
Sólo añadiría como factor determinante la manipulación tan tremenda de que es objeto la información y que debe hacernos dudar a todos de si somos los auténticos dueños de nuestras propias opiniones.

*paketazo*, me has hecho sonreir al desvelarnos el secreto " la gente normal no entra en este hilo",...muestra de que tendremos que asumir la condición de frikis, o al menos de anormales.

*Fernando*, créeme que también me pongo en el "otro lado" y es evidente que a día de hoy esas personas que han perdido todo son las primeras y de momento UNICAS víctimas del erróneo concepto de deuda actual....pienso que habrá más.. al tiempo


No me funciona el botón de "gracias" entre otras funciones del foro, así que os doy las gracias por contestar y sobre todo por aportar.

Celebro que el hilo vuelva a ser lo que ha sido siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

Hola, andyy: Bueno, el "problema" REAL es que la mayor parte de la gente desconoce las dimensiones de la Deuda y me centro ahora exclusivamente en nuestro país. Vamos a desarrollar esto de forma breve y con los "fríos" datos:

La REALIDAD incuestionable es que desde principios de año, los hogares han reducido sus prestamos hipotecarios, pero ha aumentado el crédito al consumo, por lo que se ha revertido la tendencia a la baja que existía, es decir ahora deben MÁS que durante el pasado año 2015...

A cierre del pasado mes de Junio, la deuda de las familias se sitúo "sólo" en los... 724.111 millones de Euros. Ahora faltaría añadir la deuda de las empresas y entonces más vale NO preocuparse: NO se va a poder pagar y vendrá lo que vendrá... hasta que TODO estalle o los que "mandan" hagan lo que tienen que hacer por remediarlo, pero la "voluntad" no se percibe ni se la espera...

A todo esto que he comentado, andyy, hay que añadir que la deuda de las familias continúa a niveles previos a los de la Crisis económica... y eso a pesar de la caída de los tipos de interés y de los créditos. Dicho esto, andyy, ¿todavía te extraña el éxito que tienen en la venta de créditos?

Y volvemos a lo que comentaba en uno de mis comentarios de hoy: ¿de quién es la CULPA realmente? Está sucediendo lo mismo y con los mismos actores, bajo otras "circunstancias", pero lo MISMO...

Bueno, este hilo suele ser bastante "plano" en cuanto a "ruido", pero ya sabes que de tanto en tanto se lía y, en cualquier caso, SIEMPRE hemos conseguido reconducirlo. Además, los que nos reunimos por aquí es obvio que tenemos diferentes ideas socio-políticas, pero entiendo que también tenemos muchas cosas en común como, por ejemplo, nuestra ¿"afición"? por los MPs... Lo que no quita para que volvamos a vivir en el futuro algunos episodios "tormentosos" y es algo lógico cuando se lleva tanto tiempo con estos hilos.

Te aconsejaría, andyy, que te leyeras el artículo que enlacé en mi post 511, de anteayer... Responde a algunas de las "reflexiones" e interrogantes que planteas. Estamos inmersos en un mundo entre Orwell y Huxley, aunque el Sistema está abogando por dar preferencia a éste último en la vieja "tradición" romana...

Saludos.


----------



## SUEVO (16 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ... la gente normal no entra en este hilo, y no lo hace por que no tiene inquietudes económicas mas allá de la nómina, o llegar a fin de mes...
> 
> ... la gente no se entera de la misa la mitad.
> 
> ...



Hola *paketazo*

Me gustaría matizar un poco estas palabras tuyas por que creo que estos asuntos son muy complejos.

La gente normal suele tener más inquietudes de lo que parece y que a veces no nos muestran si no tenemos con ellas una relación íntima. 

Además, la vida tan estresante que vivimos nos impide cultivar nuestros hobbys en infinidad de casos, o dedicarles más tiempo. Quienes tienen un horario laboral extenso, o un trabajo muy duro, o hijos, o penurias graves... lo primero que buscan cuando disponen de unos minutos es relajarse... y hallar información veraz (económica o no) es una tarea ardua. Así que si están en la inopia es en la mayoría de las ocasiones por causas ajenas, no por propia voluntad.

Sobre lo de que el 95 % de la población toma decisiones económicas equivocadas... creo que no es así. 

Muchos se dejaron engañar por que creyeron que vivimos en una Democracia auténtica y confiaron en los políticos, en sus bancos de toda la vida, etc... pero la mayoría de los españoles no picamos o si lo hicimos, conseguimos salir del agujero de cualquier forma. Incluso las personas más cortitas y analfabetas saben de qué va la vida, saben que hay que tener mucho cuidado con el dinero.

Yo soy partidario de una Ruptura con el R-78 pero no pienso que los millones de jubilados, funcionarios y para-castuzos que siguen votando al PPSOE la estén cagando, saben bien que quién va a defender mejor sus intereses son precisamente los castuzos. No quieren cambios radicales ni arriesgar con los Reformistas de Podemos o C´s... Yo los entiendo, sólo los héroes anteponen los intereses del Pais a los propios. A mí lo que me fastidia es que el resto de votantes (jóvenes, trabajadores maduros, pagadores de impuestos, exiliados, parados, precarios, marginados, etc... y que somos mayoría) no seamos capaces de agruparnos en un partido Rupturista (la traición de Pablito Iglesias es una tragedia a corto plazo).

Sobre que la Democracia no funciona... ahí estoy muy en desacuerdo. Cuando llegue el colapso, que llegará, las Democracias de mayor calidad como Suiza saldrán mil veces mejor del trance que las bananeras como la nuestra, tanto colectiva como individualmente. Y las pocas dictaduras puras que van quedando serán un infierno (salvo quizás Best Korea :.

Se podrían citar muchas razones y ejemplos históricos sobre la superioridad en general de las Democracias sobre las Autocracias-Oligocracias (y en las primeras incluyo también a las comunidades ácratas aunque hace miles de años que desaparecieron) pero me limitaré a exponer que la posibilidad de que miles (o millones) de mentes, aliadas, alcancen la mejor solución a un conflicto cualquiera... siempre será superior a una sóla o a un grupito reducido.

Cuanto mejor sea una Democracia, más contarán las opiniones de sus ciudadanos, mejor será la información de que disponen, más riqueza generarán-disfrutarán sin compartirla con tiranos y parásitos, y más felices se sentirán disfrutando de su libertad y su nivel de vida.

Fíjate que en las mejores Democracias del Mundo, ante las incongruencias del Sistema, se están creando opciones alternativas, algunas Rupturistas, para acabar con sus mafias políticas. Nos gustarán más o menos, pero van a dar un vuelco a buena parte de Occidente. Menos nosotros, que seguimos en el Día de la Marmota.

Creo, *paketazo*, que escribiste éso en un día especialmente pesimista y no es que yo sea muy optimista (preveo mucho dolor en Hispanistán)... 

Un abrazo, compañero, y salud.


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Sep 2016)

Gracias Suevo. Muy interesante lo que comentas. Al final me ha hecho pensar en que la dictadura y democracia no son conceptos antónimos, sino que en cierta forma, hay democracias con más o menos grado de dictadura... Y creo que la nuestra es, por bananera, una ilusión ...

No sé hasta qué punto los representantes, nos representan, y cuán responsables somos nosotros de ello. Aceptamos el clientelismo político, aceptamos la falta de transparencia, aceptamos la arbitrariedad de los medios de comunicación, aceptamos un sistema electoral injusto, no vemos la reprensión focalizada... 

Pero vamos, una democracia más pura y avanzada, efectivamente, capeará mejor la tormenta que cualquier dictadura... Me pregunto a mí mismo a que distancia está nuestra democracia de la democracia en Suecia...es retórica (la pregunta).


----------



## paketazo (16 Sep 2016)

*Suevo* entiendo el trasfondo de tu comentario, y sí, la democracia es lo mejor que conocemos, pero no, no creo que sea una forma de gobierno ideal, puede que ahora mismo sea la menos mala que conocemos.

Por otra parte, no me remito a que una dictadura o mente sea mejor para dirigir un país. Tenemos que encontrar una alternativa basada en sistemas puros como la propia matemática, no en las decisiones erróneas de mayorías que solo miran para ombligo y destruyen minorías, incluso intelectuales por que no les interesa o conviene su posicionamiento a la gran mayoría.

Tu mismo afirmas que hay mucho castuzo acomodado que ciegamente apoya al partido que le conviene incluso en contra de la lógica o del bienestar del país, aplastando en ocasiones a minorías con mejores teóricas ideas.

Siempre os pongo el mismo ejemplo de parvulario para dejar claro que la democracia no es justa, e impide avanzar de un modo rápido y ordenado.

Si en este país mañana fuéramos un 70% de jubilados y hubiera una consulta para formular una ley, donde se propusiera que los no jubilados deberían cotizar un 10% sobre sus rentas para mantener a los jubilados...¿Qué piensas saldría ganador del referendum?

Otra cosa es que hagas esa misma consulta en Suiza, pero claro...hablamos de otro tipo de "seres humanos".

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fff (16 Sep 2016)

Perdón por la intrusión...

Alguien me recomienda alguna aplicacion para testear las monedas de oro y plata en movil. Tengo curiosidad de ver que tal van

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (16 Sep 2016)

Saludos a todos..me voy al curro...siento no poder hablar más con lo liadísimo que estoy..
Nuestra democracia es la mejor que podemos pagar con dinero..je,je.
Ahora una curiosidad que ya habréis observado el gráfico semanal desde enero el oro hace más o menos este recorrido..sube unos 200 puntos y pico (de 1050 a unos 1300)..baja 100 y se apoya en los 1200..vuelve a subir casi 200 puntos para volver a bajar otros 100 y apoyar en los 1300 por lo que es muy presumible que tenga en estos días un buen apoyo técnico y rompa la resistencia en próximas sesiones (ni puñetera idea de cuando) de 1.400 de forma clara...Me voyyyyyy


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> A cierre del pasado mes de Junio, la deuda de las familias se sitúo "sólo" en los... 724.111 millones de Euros. Ahora faltaría añadir la deuda de las empresas y entonces más vale NO preocuparse: NO se va a poder pagar y vendrá lo que vendrá... hasta que TODO estalle o los que "mandan" hagan lo que tienen que hacer por remediarlo, pero la "voluntad" no se percibe ni se la espera...
> 
> .../...



Por complementar el comentario de fernando. Este artículo sobre la composición de la deuda en España con gráficos que recogen datos de 2008 y 2014. Se ve claramente de un vistazo las proporciones de la misma.

¿Cuál es la composición de la deuda española?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# SUEVO: Gracias por tu comentario y Ojalá te veamos escribir más por aquí... Yo creo que el comentario de paketazo y el tuyo son más "complementarios" de lo que pueda parecer... y salvando las "distancias" que pudieran existir. En cualquier caso, me voy a "meter" en vuestra "conversación" y me tomo la "licencia" de gozar de vuestro consentimiento.

SUEVO, una simple pregunta que es fácil de responder, ¿Realmente existe la llamada "Democracia"? Si nos fijamos en los países más avanzados en esa "idea" (que no es otra cosa), una exigua minoría privilegiada ostenta el poder contra una mayoría muchas veces "esclavizada"... ¿Ponemos ejemplos?

Vamos a ver, el endeudamiento de las familias (y he dado números que se pueden contrastar...) indica todo lo contrario que nos comentas, es decir la gente SÍ "picó" en el "anzuelo" y sino fuera así no estaríamos asistiendo a lo que es EVIDENTE... Casi NADIE entre la gente "normal" midió los riesgos que se pueden presentar a lo largo de una vida y recuerdo haber comentado esto mismo en días, meses y años previos a la Crisis, tanto donde escribía por esos tiempos como en mi entorno.

La gente creía que "dos" trabajos iban a durar para siempre y que podían embarcarse en una buena casa, un buen coche, unas buenas vacaciones, etc., etc., vamos que la "Fiesta" iba a ser poco más o menos que "eterna"... Luego uno de los dos componentes de la pareja perdió el empleo y, en muchos otros casos, el otro también, pero lo que NO desapareció es la Deuda contraída y que les va a resultar casi "eterna" y más al paso que vamos... Aquí volvemos a lo que ya expuse ayer: NO es sólo CULPA de esa gente -una GRANDÍSIMA mayoría...-, sino de quienes les permitieron endeudarse de esa manera: Bancos y Gobiernos PPSOE... Los primeros por actuar como lo que son, unos BUITRES permitidos y los segundos por una dejación de funciones de "libro", aparte de muchas más cosas que TODOS ya conocemos.

De lo apuntado, SUEVO, creo que NO podemos decir que la gente actuará con unos mínimos conocimientos de Economía Doméstica, ni muchísimo menos... e insisto en lo mismo: NO existe interés en informarse medianamente sobre la realidad económica y lo que sucede en el mundo alrededor de la misma. Mira, la "prueba del algodón" suelo hacerla en mi entorno profesional, amistades, Gym... Te hablo de miles de personas con las que trato al cabo del año y te encuentras muy poca gente no sólo interesada, sino que sepa siquiera algo y si entramos en el "detalle", pues... En cambio, pregunta sobre el puto Pokemon y ahí ya cambia el "conocimiento" sobre lo que la gente considera importante o no.

¿Tiempo? Todos andamos justos de tiempo, más si trabajamos en el área productiva, pero te aseguro que hace bastante años, ya en tiempos de la Transición, había menos tiempo (se trabajaba mucho más y en peores condiciones), pero quizás la gente -sin saber- vigilaba más sus movimientos con el dinero... Entonces solíamos convivir con fuertes devaluaciones en la Peseta y el endeudamiento en las familias, las empresas y el propio Estado eran MUY, pero que MUY INFERIORES a los tiempos actuales.

Y aquí lo que paketazo afirmó es que el 95% no estaba al tanto de la REALIDAD económica y no se refirió a si la gente se gestionaba mejor o peor en su Economía doméstica... pero yo SÍ que me permito afirmar esto y los "números" me dan la RAZÓN... Eso SÍ, no me atrevo a decir que tanto por ciento se corresponde con ese perfil, pero es amplio y que, en mi modesta opinión, se corresponde con la gran MAYORÍA.

Me resulta "chocante" que no te guste el PPSOE y creas en unas "alternativas" más coherentes, pero de entrada ya rechazas a una que ha irrumpido con fuerza... Me imagino que porque ideológicamente está alejada de tus postulados -los que sean...-, pero si no dejamos que se desarrollen, pues no aparecerán otras que compitan o no entre ellas y aparten la MIERDA corrompida que nos ha gobernado con alternancias desde la mal llamada Transición...

De todas formas, SUEVO, esto da para bastante debate y NO creo que estemos tan alejados en el "fondo", quizás SÍ en el "envoltorio", pero bueno aquí andamos para desarrollar nuestros pensamientos, ideas, etc., ¿No? Y unas veces coincidiremos y otras no, como debe ser...

Y dejo esto de nuestro Ortega y Gasset (Je,je.je... alguien de "hoy en día" sabe quién fue... mejor no hagamos una encuesta):

- "Cuidado con la democracia. Como forma política parece cosa buena. Pero de la democracia del pensamiento y del gesto, la democracia del corazón y la costumbre es el más peligroso morbo que puede padecer una sociedad."

Creo que eso, SUEVO, lo suscribimos tú, paketazo, yo y muchos otros de los que andan por este hilo...

Y dejo también esto otro... que "rima" un poco con lo que he escrito en este comentario.

- Vozpópuli - La muerte aceptada de Luis de Guindos

Saludos.

Edito: # frisch: Discrepo con Rallo respecto a que la Deuda de las familias no sea tan importante como la del Estado. Vamos a ver, la de éste ya vendrá reflejada en impuestos, ajustes, etc., pero la de las familias tiene un "Talón de Aquilés" muy importante ya que sus tipos de interés son mucho más altos que los contraídos por el Estado. Por consiguiente, si viene mal dadas, los hogares recibirán las "Ostias" por los dos lados...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> Me resulta "chocante" que no te guste el PPSOE y creas en unas "alternativas" más coherentes, pero de entrada ya rechazas a una que ha irrumpido con fuerza... Me imagino que porque ideológicamente está alejada de tus postulados -los que sean...-
> 
> .../....
> ...



o porque ya de entrada a esa nueva fuerza que irrumpe se le ven los mismos gestos, actitudes y formas de gestionar su partido, que a los partidos "clásicos". Si a esta constatación, añadimos lo ocurrido en Grecia (es decir la traición obligada o no pero traición al fin y al cabo) de los primos hermanos (los Radicales de izquierda) pues no hace falta hacerse muchas más preguntas.


Apuntaba el artículo de Rallo no por el artículo en si, sino por los gráficos, cuya fuente es el Banco de España.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Se hace camino al andar... Otra cosa son las "pre-interpretaciones", pero bueno allá cada cuál con ellas... Total, el desenlace final va a ser el MISMO y no creo que ande muy lejano en el tiempo...

Esos gráficos son de 2014 y ya NO valen (si entramos en el "detalle"), aunque SÍ que nos dan una imagen bastante adecuada de la puta REALIDAD y que algunos prefieren seguir ignorando, ya sea por inopia, desinformación o porque así no se "calientan los cascos"...

Por cierto, los datos que yo dí esta pasada medianoche son los aportados por el propio Banco de España.

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (16 Sep 2016)

fff dijo:


> Perdón por la intrusión...
> 
> Alguien me recomienda alguna aplicacion para testear las monedas de oro y plata en movil. Tengo curiosidad de ver que tal van
> 
> Saludos



Bullion Test Free. 
También hay versión de pago.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

¡Ojo! al Deutsche Bank y que está cayendo en estos momentos en torno al -8%... Al parecer, relacionado con la multa que el Departamento de Justicia de los EE.UU. pretende imponer por su papel en las hipotecas BASURA... Tarde y MAL... entonces, ¿algo que ver con el "enfriamiento" en las relaciones EE.UU./Alemania?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (16 Sep 2016)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Bullion Test Free.
> También hay versión de pago.



Gracias... me gustaria una que incluyera soberanos...


----------



## oinoko (16 Sep 2016)

Lo del Deutsche bank tiene toda la pinta de ser la represalia americana por las sanciones fiscales de 14.000 que le han metido a Apple por los impuestos no pagados en Irlanda, y de paso intentar meter presión con la firma del TTIP.

Supongo que al final llegaran a un acuerdo para no hacerse daño.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

# oinoko: En mi opinión, hay bastante MÁS que esa contra represalia que apuntas. Hace ya tiempo que las relaciones entre los EE.UU. y Alemania están muy "frías", independientemente de las "apariencias" que unos y otros hagan ante las cámaras y los medios de comunicación. Podría dar cantidad de ejemplos, como las declaraciones del pasado mes del candidato "Pato" Trump y que son toda una declaración de "intenciones", pero es que los roces oficiales entre ambos países son ampliamente conocidos y sólo hace falta tirar de Hemeroteca.

El "trasfondo" REAL es la Economía y los "conceptos" que sobre la misma tienen los EE.UU. y Alemania... El Imperio quiere IMPONER unos "postulados" que Alemania NO acepta y, además, con razones más que evidentes. Sólo falta comparar la evolución de ambas Economías y el Bienestar de sus respectivas poblaciones. Ya en la última reunión del G-20 hay una imagen que se me quedó grabada y que ha pasado desapercibida: una mirada despectiva de Merkel hacia Obama... Dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, ¿No?

Además, en Alemania, están pasando muchas cosas en los últimos tiempos que les vienen "exportadas" y no hace falta ser "mal pensado" para ver la "mano" de los EE.UU. en todo o buena parte de ello. Por ejemplo, inmigrantes SIEMPRE ha habido en Alemania desde el final de la WW II y no se han habían dado los episodios de ahora y que son REPETITIVOS, de forma que al "populacho" se le calienten los HUEVOS y algo "MÁS"...

Y dejo esto... También "rima" con mi comentario...

- ALEMANIA: UNA BOMBA SOCIAL A PUNTO DE ESTALLAR | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (16 Sep 2016)

Fernando, sobre lo que dices de esos episodios repetitivos favorecidos por "alguien" , parece que lo están haciendo bien, tanto que estoy convencido de que el estallido vendrá mas por ahí que por otro lado (léase colapso económico), aunque todo tendrá su tiempo, una cosa detras de otra.

Sobre el tema de comprobar monedas con aplicaciones smartfónicas, será por que no estoy muy ducho en estas lides, pero nunca me fiaría de ellas mas que de un pie de rey, una báscula, y unas buenas fotos .


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2016)

Gracias por tu comentario fernando.

Había leído la entrada del Robot Pescador.
Descarté enlazarla porque el académico al que cita el artículo, Gilles Kepel, pues es como muchos académicos que en las Galias se han reciclado en ese terreno ambiguo que pasta, según interese, en el academicismo y la intelectualidad, por una parte, y la política activa, por otra.

BHL (Bernard Henri Lévy), filósofo, es el más destacado exponente de esos tejemanejes. Todos conoceréis la implicación de BHL en la guerra contra Libia y bueno, en todas las salsas habidas y por haber.

Gilles Kepel es un académico muy formado, vamos que no es de los que aprende leyendo las contraportadas de los libros. Es un gran especialista del Islam y del mundo árabe pero, por ejemplo, Gilles Kepel es uno de los asiduos del Grupo Bilderberg y un asiduo invitado a dar conferencias en las logias masónicas francesas.

No es una caza de brujas (allá cada cual con sus preferencias) pero alguien que se codea con esos estamentos, de alguna manera debe tener sesgados sus conocimientos a la hora de opinar políticamente.

Una pena que ya no haya los intelectuales que había en Francia que, por lo menos, trataban de mantenerse independientes. Ahora la independencia intelectual se la pasan por l'Arc de Triomphe sin ningún rubor.

En mi opinión, son meros portavoces.

Hay uno (habrá otros) que se salva por su honestidad intelectual, Michel Onfray (_ Edito _ por cierto ateo impenitente) 

_re-edito_ para los que interese. Otra voz honesta intelectualmente hablando es el sociólogo Emmanuel Todd. Todd predijo la caída de la URSS con datos meramente sociólogicos. Tiene un libro muy interesante que algunos conoceréis (traducido al español) "Después del Imperio" (se refiere al País sin Nombre). Sólo utiliza datos sociológicos y estadísticos. 

Entrevista a Emmanuel Todd, analista francés

Tanto Onfray como Todd aunque archi conocidos y, muy a pesar de sus detractores, reconocidos incluso por estos, son las ovejas negras del establishment. Todd escribió un libro memorable sobre el atentado contra Charlie Hebdo. No lo quemaron en la hoguera (a él) pero no por falta de ganas.

Otro, que ha fallecido recientemente, René Girard. En alguna ocasión lo he citado. A éste lo "exilaron" del país.

_re-re-edito_

Un punto de vista interesante sobre Gilles Kepel

Gilles Kepel y su libro Fitna

Enlace Kepel-Bilderberg (hay cientos)

Bilderberg : Mafiosi internationaux en congrès en Autriche. | Réseau International

Enlace Kepel-Logias masónicas

Le très médiocre G. Kepel chez les non moins médiocres francs-maçons | Le Libre Penseur

y Kepel era o es, no lo sé, miembro del elitista grupo Le Siècle que se reúne todos los primeros miércoles de mes en la Place de la Concorde, en la sede del Automóvil Club de Francia (creo que últimamente cambiaron de lugar). Le Siècle es el club por donde todos los que mandan en Francia han pasado. Si no has pasado es que no mandas.

Al club Le Siècle no accedes pagando cuota. Accedes si otro te presenta y, además, el ritual es complicadillo. Te tienen que presentar varios, estás un tiempo de "oyente", hasta que, a lo mejor, te acogen en la cofradía. En Le Siècle no entras porque tengas dinero, por ejemplo, entras porque o tienes influencia, eres importante...

A quien interese el tema de Le Siècle, recomiendo el libro de Emmanuel Ratier (ya fallecido).


Creo que todo esto ya lo he contado alguna vez por aquí. Me voy haciendo mayor y se me olvidan las cosas que quiero que se me olviden.


----------



## oinoko (16 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Sobre el tema de comprobar monedas con aplicaciones smartfónicas, será por que no estoy muy ducho en estas lides, pero nunca me fiaría de ellas mas que de un pie de rey, una báscula, y unas buenas fotos .



Esto es simple física: Las frecuencias de resonancia de un objeto dependen sólo de sus dimensiones y de los materiales con los que está fabricado (siendo puristas tambien influyen la presion y temperatura, pero muy poquito). Si la aplicación esta bien hecha es un sistema de descarte bastante fiable y si te lo hace un smartphone que ya tienes, pues a la vez económico.

Por otro lado el sonido que emiten algunas monedas de oro y plata es tan caracteristico que un oido entrenado podría detectar monedas falsas sin usar el smartphone. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (16 Sep 2016)

fff dijo:


> Gracias... me gustaria una que incluyera soberanos...



La versión de pago incluye soberanos.
El sistema funciona de cine PERO no me gusta que haya que depender del autor para meter más monedas, es absurdo.
El año pasado puse los resultados que me daban mis monedas usando la versión gratuita.
Si alguien quiere aportar más monedas que suba los suyos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...edas-de-plata-falsas-iman-2.html#post15172400


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Sep 2016)

Atentos a la cumbre de Bratislava donde se reunen por primera vez los 27 excluyendo al RU. 
Hay dos sectores cada vez más enfrentados, ya que el grupo de Visegrado se niega a ceder soberanía a la UE. Parece que como anticipé se busca por parte de Francia y Alemania una unión militar y política lo que seguramente va a crear dos bloques dentro de la Unión. 
La UE intenta evitar más divorcios tras el Brexit


----------



## amador (16 Sep 2016)

Muy interesante Sacaroso la lista de frecuencias que pusiste.

Yo también podría aportar otras monedas que no están en la APP.

Efectivamente, el autor no actualiza la APP desde que la compré, hace más de un año.

Hizo una muy buena APP, pero ahora pasa de actualizarla.

Saludos




Sacaroso dijo:


> La versión de pago incluye soberanos.
> El sistema funciona de cine PERO no me gusta que haya que depender del autor para meter más monedas, es absurdo.
> El año pasado puse los resultados que me daban mis monedas usando la versión gratuita.
> Si alguien quiere aportar más monedas que suba los suyos.
> ...


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2016)

Ésta es una noticia "local" pero, al fin y al cabo, la localidad es lo que conforma la realidad.

Esto es una guerra. Una guerra entre intereses supra nosecuántos y el día a día de los ciudadanos.

Declaración de guerra del gobierno español contra las personas desahuciadas - AraInfo | Diario Libre d'Aragón

Nunca, con tanto descaro, el poder mostró su faz más inhumana, teniendo en cuenta que no vivimos, supuestamente, bajo el feudalismo, ni qué decir en la época de las cavernas.

Algo se nos está escapando de entre las manos y no va a haber posibilidad de recuperarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Bueno, la noticia que enlazas en sí ya da "repelús", pero si encima va acompañada de la foto de la "novia" de Chuki, pues qué quieres que te diga... Digno de un "tebeo" de "terror". En fin, espero que los aragoneses tomen buena nota de cara a las próximas elecciones: la "gaviota" es un "buitre"...

De todas formas, frisch, empezaba el día en este hilo con un comentario donde decía que hoy, en "Democracia", existía una exigua minoría que "esclavizaba" a una gran mayoría... Por tanto, NADA nuevo "bajo el Sol".

Y no te creas que eso es "exclusivo" de nuestro país y mira esta noticia que enlazo:

- El Gobierno argentino propone una subida de la tarifa del gas del 203 % Por EFE

No sé... debe ser "coincidencia" o "mandato" de vete a saber de quiénes y de dónde...

Y este otro artículo va en la misma línea que he comentado en varias ocasiones: la "otra" SOLUCIÓN... Ya veís que NO son "paranoias" exclusivamente mías...

- War is Peace, Silver is Plentiful, and Other Misconceptions

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Interesante artículo...

- Una semana para salvar Europa

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (17 Sep 2016)

Parece que los acuerdos pueden ir por un reforzamiento del FRONTEX para la defensa de las fronteras externas de la UE, y un registro de todas las personas que pretendan entrar en suelo europeo, como se hace en U.S.A. desde hace un tiempo.
Yo vengo diciendo que Polonia pisa fuerte ya que es el lider del grupo de Visegrado.
La Europa de dos velocidades la veo cada vez más probable, y es lo que puede evitar la desintegración de Europa, o no.


----------



## SUEVO (17 Sep 2016)

Hola *paketazo*.

Yo sí que creo que la Democracia es la forma de Gobierno ideal pero me has dejado intrigado al hablar de alternativas basadas en las Matemáticas. Los sistemas electorales siempre suelen estar basados en ellas. Incluso los más primitivos (Atenas, voto censitario, etc... ). Me gustaría que explicaras un poco más tu idea, es un tema que me apasiona. Hace no mucho descubrí el voto transferible y otros que suponen mejoras a lo actual.

En cuanto a las decisiones de las mayorías, si son malas para el conjunto de la nación, ten por seguro que acabarán siendo derogadas. Es el juego de la Democracia, con el tiempo las mejores ideas se van imponiendo aunque al principio cueste introducirlas. Los ingleses, estadounidenses, suizos o franceses no han llegado a donde están en 40 años sinó en 2 siglos o más...

Hola *fernandojcg*

Pienso que sí, que la Democracia existe, pero tiene grados, ninguna llegará nunca al 10... pero entre el 2 de Marruecos, el 4 hispanistaní y el 8 de Suiza... ya me dirás tú.

Y claro que en las Democracias hay minorías privilegiadas de orden político, de clase, empresariales... incluso las hay de tipo "sensible"... discapacitados, mujeres, niños, ancianos, gays, rollos étnicos, etc... Hoy en día, practicamente, los únicos que no tienen privilegios son los hombres jóvenes y maduros, heterosexuales y blancos. Pero si lo piensas, se ha llegado a tal punto de hartazgo social y de estiramiento espurio de la legislación, que me da la sensación de que todos estos movimientos que están surgiendo en todo Occidente van a recortar una buena parte de ellos. Por injustos.

En el tema de la Deuda Familiar... sí, claro que es enorme y horrible, lo que yo quería indicar es que hay muchísimas familias que no están endeudadas, no sé el porcentaje sobre el total pero me extrañaría que fueran minoría. Hubo muchísimos inconscientes... otros muchos midieron mal por fiarse de los castuzos... y hasta hubo proto-familias (parejas) que sopesaron la apuesta, se la jugaron y perdieron tristemente, porque lo que no podían hacer era fundar una... y vivir sin casa propia, sin coche y sin unos visillos.

Me hablas de la Transición y sé que llevas razón, pero es que hasta entonces la sabiduría popular estaba viva (mi madre me ha contado historias familiares, de ella y mi padre, de mis abuelos), sin embargo, después, lo que ha habido es un lavado masivo de cerebros. ¿Podemos culpar a las generaciones post-1.975 de haberse tragado el relato oficial? Yo pienso que no. Y que conste que yo no piqué aunque 2 amigos me aconsejaron que me cipotecara, de hecho yo sigo siendo muy clásico en cuanto al dinero (lo compro todo en efectivo).

Rechazo a muerte al R-78. Me ilusioné con Podemos (y hasta un poquitín con C´s). De hecho me afilié a los morados en Junio del ´14... peeero... empecé a ver cosas chungas (apoyo a la inmigración masiva, Genarismo) y las critiqué en mi agrupación... Me pusieron a caldo... me llamaron Pepero, machista, chenófago... y ni dios me defendió. Aún así, continué apoyándoles porque consideré que el 95 % del proyecto era cojonudo (Proceso Constituyente, República, salida de la OTAN, dudas con la UE y el €, Círculos decisorios, etc... )... Llegó Vistalegre y la empezaron a cagar copando Pablito las listas Ejecutiva y de Garantías... Y a principios del ´15 dejan de usar la palabra "casta", trascienden las reuniones de Pablito-Errejón con el embajador USA, con Petazetas-Bono y seguidamente se olvidan de las líneas maestras que he citado. Ya no eran Rupturistas, ahora son Reformistas (el pecado hispanistaní de los últimos 200 años)... En fin... que les he votado, pero mi paciencia ha llegado a un límite. Si hay terceras elecciones, me voy a abstener porque no veo solución con lo que hay (bueno, si en mi provincia se presentan los de EeB, les votaré). 

Gracias a los dos, a *paketazo* y a *fernandojcg*.

Salud.


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2016)

*Suevo,*La democracia como la propia naturaleza del hombre es muy moldeable, sin embargo la lógica pura, es inamovible.

Podemos coger a una persona al azar a lo largo de su vida, y ver como sus ideologías van cambiando en base a sus deseos, conveniencias, situaciones concretas...esto hace que en el largo plazo yo no piense como tu, ya que confías en que lo malo o injusto será derogado o mejorado, sin embargo yo pienso que no, que muchas leyes o decisiones injustas destruirán la posibilidad de cambio futuro.

Por poner un ejemplo para que se entienda:

¿Como por ejemplo USA podría devolver de manera justa el suelo que pisa a sus verdaderos dueños, los nativos americanos? 

Esto no sucederá en democracia pura jamás, es inviable e imposible, pues se ha destruido lo que era mayoría y se ha sustituido por otra ideología, otra raza, otro pueblo, y jamás este pueblo en democracia votará en contra de sus intereses a pesar de ser injustos frente a la lógica.

Cuando desplazamos y destruimos minorías, su opción democrática desaparece, al tiempo que cuando introducimos mayorías, se da un giro frente a lo que apoyaban en democracia las minorías antes de que estas nuevas mayorías se impusieran.

¿hace esta opción más justa el modo de elección?

Según tu punto de vista, más mentes pensando a la larga ofrecen una mejora del sistema.

Yo diría más bien, que más mentes pensando encuentran una mejor solución a un problema que les afecte en mayoría, no un problema concreto de una minoría.

Otro ejemplo respecto a esto:

Por ejemplo hay millones de personas que les afecta el colesterol ,a obesidad, problemas coronarios, de estómago...y por consiguiente hay miles de opciones médico farmacéuticas concretas para subsanar y mejorar esas dolencias.

Sin embargo enfermedades "raras" apenas tienen tratamientos ya que no hay empresas farmacéuticas interesadas en un mercado inexistente.

Si me dices que la evolución genética es como la democracia, entonces sí te diré que aciertas, pues sobrevive el más fuerte, el mejor adaptado...y en democracia sobrevive el sistema que apoya la ideología implantada socialmente en mayoría.

¿Piensas que democráticamente un partido o forma de gobierno que esté próxima a la perfección (ese 9 suizo del que hablas), pero que por ejemplo apoye a los musulmanes de alguna manera concreta y basada en la lógica, saldría adelante ahora mismo en este país?

Como decía, la masa es muy manipulable, y como comentamos siempre por aquí, la manipulación viene del poder, y ese poder hoy en día lo ostenta el dinero, o sea, poder económico...mientras sea de este modo, ese partido rupturista que esperas, no llegará, pues de nuevo regresamos al innato egoísmo humano que antepone sus propios intereses por encima de actuaciones lógicas y morales.

En cuanto a la matemática, ya lo explique aquí en más ocasiones, y no, no me refiero a la estadística, me refiero a un sistema basado en decisiones algorítmicas dónde la intervención humana se reduzca lo máximo posible.

Un sistema dónde no se pueda corromper ni manipular unos presupuestos estatales, o dónde no haya ventajas sociales basadas en modas e hipocresías, ni trabas ideológicas por ir en contra de mayorías, dónde el individuo forme parte de un todo, y no pueda desvincularse de sus derechos u obligaciones por pertenecer a, ser de, hablar tal lengua...

es como el sistema operativo de los ordenadores cada vez funciona mejor a pesar de tener cada vez millones de ordenes ejecutándose a un tiempo, y es motivado por la mejora de sus algoritmos, de su hardware, de su software, dónde las decisiones humanas van reduciéndose al máximo, dejando actuar al propio sistema.

¿Piensas que un hormiguero o un panal de abejas como sociedad se acerca a la perfección?

Lo dejo como reflexión para todos, ya que tras esa trivial cuestión, hay un interesante trasfondo de ideologías y destinos sociales, y nos da pistas a cerca de un futuro borroso que deja vislumbrar pequeños flashes que nos aterrorizan.

Buen sábado y fin de semana a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Hola, SUEVO: Es curioso el "contraste" de lo que me cuentas... Cuanto menos te explicas bien, lo argumentas y bueno, lógicamente, no deja de ser tu opinión y totalmente legitima. Voy a darte mi particular punto de vista sobre lo que nos comentas...

- Bueno, la Democracia NO existe como tal, pero si quieres te lo acepto como "idea". Incluso en los países más avanzados en la misma hay unas "particularidades" que NO son precisamente democráticas y las encuentras en Suiza, Dinamarca, Canadá o Nueva Zelanda... por ponerte algunos de los países considerados como más "democráticos" y de hecho es así, ya firmaría yo por tener un Sistema como el suizo en España, pero entenderás también que nos falta mucho Civismo (que no Humanidad) para equipararnos a ellos, ¿No?

- Es totalmente lógico y normal, más si te consideras "demócrata", que existen unos colectivos que sean más protegidos que otros: discapacitados, ancianos, niños, mujeres, etc., etc. en fin, aquellos que son más débiles por su naturaleza física o por una simple cuestión de lesa Humanidad. Yo entiendo que los "machotes" son los que tienen que lidiar con tirar adelante un país y que es como ha sido casi siempre... Por supuesto, cuando me refiero a la "protección" a esos colectivos, lo hago diferenciando entre aquellos que los precisan y de los que se aprovechan del Sistema, es decir ABUSANDO del mismo.

- NO, te equivocas... La mayor parte de las familias no endeudadas pertenecen a gente ya mayor, por tanto a otras generaciones y lo normal es todo lo contrario. Mira, me he puesto a pensar en el personal de mi empresa y, prácticamente, sin deuda estamos muy pocos y tenemos en común que ya somos mayores... El resto, la gran mayoría, con Deuda.

- NUNCA se puede decir a "muerte" sino se es consecuente con lo que esa palabra conlleva... Eso te lo dice quien tiene un particular "Código de Honor", aunque no sé si me entenderás.

- Mira, yo soy votante de Podemos, pero NO me ilusiona NI me lo creo, pero por lo menos es DIFERENTE. En realidad, NO me gusta, pero por muchas razones que no vienen al caso y tampoco tengo ahora tiempo para desarrollarlo. Al principio, tuve ILUSIÓN, pero se me ha disuelto como un azucarillo en un café caliente... Sin embargo, tengo MUY CLARO que NO quiero PPSOE, así que los volveré a votar. ¡Ojo! ten en cuenta que eso lo hago contra mis "principios" naturales, ya que por mis "ideas" no debería votar, pero lo hago por una simple cuestión de ética personal: la MÍA que es la que me importa...

En fin, SUEVO, te agradezco tu comentario e insisto en que sigas escribiendo aquí. Más que nada porque lo haces bien y es bueno contrastar nuevas ideas, además así hay más "variedad" y no escribimos siempre los mismos...

Ja,ja,ja... A ver qué te explica el bueno de paketazo en relación con las "Matemáticas" y yo también creo bastante en ellas, pero "adaptadas" al orden natural que creo que preside el Universo. Bueno, no sé si me entenderás, pero paketazo seguro que SÍ o eso creo...

Un abrazo, amigo.

Edito: # paketazo, últimamente me ganas la "mano"...

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (17 Sep 2016)

La clave no es que haya democracia o no, sino que el pueblo PERCIBA (independientemente de que sea verdad o no) que es el que decide y que en él está la soberanía. Y eso se puede conseguir con democracia o con formas que aparentan ser democracia pero que no lo son.

Un ejemplo lo tenemos en España, en donde no hay democracia, sino partitocracia, y en donde los secretarios generales de los partidos tienen más poder (mediante el sistema de las listas cerradas) para determinar la composición de los parlamentos que los propios ciudadanos. Así, los parlamentarios no deben su puesto a los ciudadanos, porque no son elegidos directamente por éstos, sino que se lo deben a los "jefazos" de sus partidos, a estar lo suficientemente arriba en las listas electorales, que es sinónimo de haber medrado lo bastante en las mafias que son los partidos políticos. Sin embargo, la percepción de la mayoría de la población es que vivimos en una democracia (más o menos mala), y de hecho la gente reelige mayoritariamente a ineptos (de todos los colores) aún a sabiendas de que son unos ineptos. Pero son "sus" ineptos, son a quienes hay que votar.

Otro ejemplo sería EEUU. Sí, sí, no me he equivocado. En EEUU, pese a tener mucha mayor calidad democrática que España, está implantado un sistema que hace prácticamente imposible salirse del bipartidismo. Entonces, ¿cómo se representa la opinión de los que quieran votar a otras fuerzas políticas? ¿Por qué no obtienen una representación proporcional a los votos de la población? ¿Cuánta gente votaría a esos partidos si no supiera de antemano que no tienen casi ninguna posibilidad, y votan pensando en el "voto útil"?

En mi opinión, el mejor sistema democrático sería algo similar a la democracia líquida:

Democracia lÃ­quida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por un lado, permite a los ciudadanos elegir directamente si lo desean, y por otro permite que deleguen el voto en otros, pero de manera renovable.

Por cierto, cuando se habla de si los ciudadanos están "capacitados" o no para tomar decisiones "técnicas" (por supuesto, los políticos saben de todo y deciden mejor que nosotros), creo que es bueno hasta cierto punto que la población cometa errores por sí misma, porque así puede madurar y hacerse responsable, en lugar de dejar que los "políticos" decidan y así usarlos como un chivo expiatorio para eludir la responsabilidad.



Ah, interesantísimo hilo, parece un oasis en medio de Burbuja, y eso se agradece. Desde hace mucho sabía de su existencia, pero siempre me echaba para atrás el que fuera tan gigantesco y que parezca que sólo se habla de oro. Lo cierto es que desde hace unos días lo sigo y se dicen cosas muy interesantes. Me pasaré por él más a menudo.


----------



## SUEVO (17 Sep 2016)

Hola *paketazo*

Tienes razón en cuanto a los paralelismos entre humanos y Democracia. Todo va cambiando, pero quizás necesito creer que se va a mejor... sinó... chungo material. Es curioso, hace unos años discutí con un buen amigo que a mi modo de ver, se vivía mejor en la Castilla del s. XIII, se era más feliz... que en la actualidad. Se puso como una fiera diciendo que si las guerras, las pestes, los nobles... y que ahora teníamos de todo, llegamos a ancianos, la Democracia, etc... pero no me entendió. Yo me refería al modo de vida natural, las creencias de entonces que ayudaban a soportarlo todo, a las espectativas de aquella época, la sencillez... frente al stress de hoy, la incertidumbre, la soledad... en fin... me voy del tema.

El problema que planteas de mayorías, minorías, invasiones... yo lo veo como una competición por grupos, inevitable hasta cierto punto, sin embargo la Democracia, se va implantando por paises y es dentro de cada uno de ellos donde las reglas deberían ser limpias e iguales para todos los ciudadanos. Sin exterminios, sin atropellos en una misma comunidad. Y ocupándonos de cuidar a los nuestros, a todos, a los más débiles incluidos, pero ojo, sin sacrificar a los mejores, sin exprimirlos a la fuerza como sucede ahora. El Darwinismo social tiene mala prensa pero convendrás conmigo en que la sociedad tiene que recompensar más a los mejores que a los peores.

Sobre lo de las enfermedades raras, desgraciadamente no dan dinero y ahí no veo solución sencilla salvo que los Estados intervinieran. 

Lo de los musulmanes ni de coña, ya pueden tener propuestas cojonudas... pero mientras sigan además con las otras... no, imposible. 

Aciertas en lo del partido Rupturista pero yo confío en que la tesis de Trevijano :: se cumpla... y si no... que los catalanes o los vascos hagan un órdago y el shock subsiguiente precipite las cosas hacia el Proceso Constituyente.

En el asunto de las Matemáticas aplicadas a la Democracia, que ahora sí he entendido (no te lo había leido), pues me parece bastante interesante... pero... ¿No te da miedo que pudiera pasar lo que tantas novelas de ciencia-ficción auguran sobre el control final de las máquinas? Sí, sí te da un poquino, a tenor de tu reflexión filosófica-poética final.

¿Qué hay *fernandojcg*?

Dices bien lo de las cagaditas de las mejores Democracias pero seguro que no te apuestas una caja de esos güisquis tan añejos que tomas de vez en cuando a que esas mismas Democracias avanzadas no irán puliendo poco a poco sus chirridos.

Yo también abogo por proteger a ciertos colectivos pero no a costa de quebrar la igualdad ante la Ley y preferiría que la voluntariedad estuviera más presente. No soy un desalmado pero tampoco un primo. Yo te pregunto... ¿Es necesario que el Estado se ocupe de cuidar a nuestras madres, a nuestros parientes enfermos... a todo cristo... obligatoriamente... imponiéndonos cada vez más impuestos? (Creo que entre los directos y los indirectos se nos comen 2 tercios de lo que generamos) Con el exceso de paternalismo estatal corremos el peligro de fomentar un aumento de los grupos "débiles" ¿Tenemos los machotes productores la recompensa justa por sacar adelante la nación? En mi opinión, no. Somos mulas de carga.

Bueno, vale, quizás me colé con lo de las familias pero me dejas un mal cuerpo de cojones porque además añadiste lo del Talón de Aquiles del interés más elevado y éso es malo, malo. 

Y si tuviera 20 años te diría (y sería muy consecuente) que sí, que voy a muerte contra el R-78. Acepto el matiz y siendo un cuarentañero pues lo retiro :: Conozco tu Código de Honor muy bien, soy un Caballero L.

Me parece que no andamos muy lejos politicamente por lo que cuentas de Podemos y por ese aire anarquista que corre por estos lares.

Por último, te agradezco el elogio que me haces y puedes estar seguro de que aunque escriba poco, aquí lo haré fijo. Y me lo leo todito tó. Joder... no es peloteo... este es el mejor hilo de Burbuja.info

Salud, *amigos* y hasta el lunes.


----------



## Jeenyus (17 Sep 2016)

que bien debatís, cabronazos


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2016)

Yo tengo una visión de la democracia y de los sistemas políticos en general mucho más en el sentido, no sé cómo decirlo, “de reparto del poder para perpetuar el poder inicial”. Quizás sea cierta, quizás no y probablemente, sea sólo parte de la explicación.

Hoy en día se cree que la llegada de los sistemas democráticos se deben a un proceso de lucha.

No estoy tan seguro de que sea del todo así.

Simplificando ¿sobre qué se sustenta el poder y el consiguiente sistema político?

Sobre la fuerza, los medios económicos (dinero) y finalmente los idearios.

El orden es ése.

Voy a dar una serie de ejemplos.

El primero se remonta a los tiempos bíblicos del Antiguo Testamento (independientemente de que sea un texto religioso, también se puede leer como un texto antropológico, etc., etc.).

En un momento dado el pueblo hebreo era regido por profetas (patriarcas). Es decir el intermediario entre Dios y el pueblo. Era un régimen teocrático. Coincide con la época del nomadismo. Una vez asentados en Palestina, necesitaban solucionar problemas, muchos consecuencia de las relaciones con los pueblos que estaban en su entorno. Se conoce esa época como la época de los Jueces. El último juez fue Samuel. Y llegado Samuel, el pueblo hebreo pide que quiere tener un rey, como lo tienen todos los pueblos de su entorno. El primer rey es Saúl. El asunto terminó (me salto un buen trecho pero es por no extenderme) en que llega un momento en el que hay un cisma en el pueblo que es regido por un rey. Tocaba uno pero parte de las tribus de Israel escogen a otro. Bueno, ya estamos en el esquema clásico de reparto del poder y sus consiguientes enfrentamientos.

¿Cual es el hilo conductor ?

La adecuación del sistema para contentar al mayor número posible de ciudadanos con el fin de perpetuar el poder. Curiosamente, la cosa acaba en trifulca.

Pego un salto de 1500 años.

Estamos en Europa. Vivimos bajo monarquías pero resulta que estas monarquías gastan más de lo que recaudan y necesitan recibir préstamos de los que sí tienen dinero. Es la época de los mercaderes y los banqueros y estos prestan el dinero pero no tardan en exigir, poder participar en la gestión del poder (lógico). El rey cede e incorpora, en cierto grado, al olimpo del poder a los que manejan la guita.

Ya estamos más cerca de la democracia.

Pego un salto de 289 años y nos topamos con la archiconocida y archidesconocida Revolución Francesa.

Bueno, la cosa ya se está poniendo fea. Existe un sistema capitalista de facto (mercaderes y banqueros medio capitaneados por reyes) pero no es suficiente para el ejercicio del Poder sin llegar a tener problemas serios que pueden llevar a los que dominan dejar de dominar. Es necesario incluir en el reparto a ¿a? ¿a? ¿a? al pueblo mondo y lirondo. Se han utilizado ríos de tinta para hablar de esta revolución pero cualquiera que lea sobre este periodo histórico entenderá rápidamente que los que la capitaneaban eran los mismos del poder (por mucho que cortaran una cabeza, eso hacía parte del ritual del chivo expiatorio). No entraré en el capítulo de cuántos de ellos pertenecían a logias masónicas porque no quiero centrarlo sobre eso (no deja de ser un “accidente”).

Pego otro salto de 100 años (los saltos cada vez tienen menos duración).

Estamos en la revolución industrial. Esto no funciona sin mano de obra, y mucha. Y a esta mano de obra hay que darle la posibilidad de que crea que participa en el poder.

¡Tachán! Llega la democracia.

Pero, en realidad ¿quién ha mandado siempre?

Epílogo

Pego un salto de ciencia ficción. Estamos en 2050. Estamos rodeados de robots. Estos, al ser máquinas no solicitan participar en el poder. Están programados para hacer algo y lo hacen. Si no lo hacen, se llama a un técnico y se arregla la avería.

Democracia ya no te necesitamos (en realidad nunca te necesitamos, el juego era otro).

P.D.

Podría extenderme páginas y páginas sobre cada uno de los saltos (y más) que he citado. Agradecería que, de contestar a mi comentario, se contestase sobre el fondo, no sobre el detalle. He tratado de explicar lo que pienso lo más sucintamente posible y, aún así, me ha salido un tocho.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cusbe11: Bienvenido por estos lares, aunque creo recordar un post tuyo muy reciente y NO, y lo has percibido adecuadamente, ya que en este hilo se comenta sobre los MPs, especialmente acerca del "Oro", pero como un "faro simbólico". Sin embargo, eso es más más bien la "excusa" para derivarnos hacia el tratamiento de otros temas, de ahí que este hilo tenga una alta consideración en un foro que, en lo personal, considero que tiene un nivel muy bajo, pero sobre todo por las formas "chabacanas" que se emplean en el mismo. Dicho esto, afortunadamente, somos unos "desconocidos" y eso es bueno porque así NO tenemos "morralla" por aquí.

# SUEVO: ¿Me lo cuentas o me lo explicas? Mira, en cierta ocasión, comentando temas fiscales con un amiguete (no llega a amigo), éste me dijo: ¿Tú debes haber pagado muchos impuestos, No? Y, la verdad, es esa... Creo que para mantener un Estado del Bienestar medianamente aceptable se necesita pasar por "caja" en función de los ingresos que obtenemos. Y, aprovechando esto que comento, vuelvo a decirte que entras en "contradicción"... ¿Por qué? Bien, ¿conoces tú el monto de los impuestos en países como Suiza, Dinamarca, Canadá? Pues, "sondea" al respecto y tendrás que replantearte algunas cosas.

Sigamos por esa línea: tú con el tiempo, por muy "machote" que puedas ser ahora, te harás mayor y llegarás a anciano, por tanto ya no serás tan "útil", ¿No? Entonces, no es normal que tengas cubierto lo necesario y "algo" más... Tú me dirás que para eso has "pagado", pero desde una óptica muy egoísta, si me permites el calificativo, ya que anteriormente a ti ha habido mucha gente que ha trabajado mucho más y en peores condiciones laborales para que la rueda continuará girando... De no haber sido así, pues a lo mejor tu nivel de vida seguiría siendo el que existía en ese siglo XIII al que te referías en tu comentario.

De la misma forma, tendrás o habrás tenido padres, abuelos... Quizás, también esposa o pareja, hijos, etc. También familia o seres queridos con problemas de Salud que puedan ser más graves o no. Gente con pocos o nulos ingresos y muchos etcétera que puedo añadirte. Bien, tú me podrías decir y "QUÉ"... y yo, si fuera un "desfavorecido", reponderte que como yo SÍ tengo un "Código de Honor" y soy consecuente con el mismo, pues ya buscaré la "SOLUCIÓN" por mí mismo y que no diferiría de la empleada a lo largo de milenios por gente que ha tenido los "huevos" más allá de la boca y de "adorno" puntual...

Si lo piensas, SUEVO, tengo mucha razón en lo que te comento y yo mismo podría tener más dinero "personal", pero a costa de un sufrimiento generalizado que no me compensa como SER HUMANO... Y no soy ninguna "hermanita de la Caridad", ya que te aseguro que a las malas soy un auténtico "Demonio". Además, a pesar de la edad, los que me conocen de este hilo saben que es así... Llegado el caso, doy "Ostias" como "panes", pero no con la "pluma" de escribir, sino con las "zarpas"...

Otra cosa muy distinta, y es lo que habría que arreglar, aunque yo ya haya perdido la esperanza, es que los Impuestos fueran a dónde tienen que ir y repartirse equitativamente... Lo que podría ser algo muy fácil si nos vamos hacia las "Matemáticas" de paketazo y su utilización "racional" para intentar solucionar un "desaguisado" que sólo interesa a unos pocos... Por ejemplo, la Rita de los Cojones y que, siendo lo que ES, se le "premia" encima con más "pasta" y con un sueldo DEMENCIAL... y que pagamos tú, yo y la mayoría de los "paganini" de SIEMPRE. Y en eso es en lo que debemos fijarnos, más que en aquellas cosas más pueriles y que fomentan el enfrentamiento entre clases sociales, pueblos, etc.

Eso SÍ, mucho ¡Ojo! con el Poder que se le está dando a las "maquinitas" en todos sus "formatos" y mucho del Desempleo actual se lo debemos a las mismas. ¿Cuántos robots han sustituido la mano de obra más o menos cualificada? Y uno no es retrógrado, sino que observa que eso puede poner en grave peligro la existencia del Ser Humano y que sólo se justificaría como "mantenimiento" de lo que las "máquinas" NO pudieran realizar... Llegados a este punto sobraría más del 99% de la población, pero eso suena más a un relato de Asimov, por tanto todavía muy lejano.

Y respecto a la "Democracia"... Un simple "APUNTE" respecto a un ejemplo recurrible y es el caso de Suiza. Bien, éste país NO reconoció el voto femenino hasta 1971... Y Suiza es uno de los "faros" recurrentes de la llamada "Democracia". Es más, ahora me queda poco tiempo, pero un día si procede explicaré cómo siendo MUY BUENO el sistema de elecciones en Suiza, no es menos cierto que tiene unas ostensibles "grietas" y que son objeto de manipulación.

Y lo España es de PANDERETA con la PUTA Ley D´Hont y diseñada para favorecer a los partidarios mayoritarios en detrimento de los más pequeños y que quedan tremendamente DISCRIMINADOS. Es más, voy a explicar algo que es muy desconocido: En cada circunscripción se excluye a las candidaturas que no hayan obtenido, al menos, el 3% de los votos emitidos. Y ¡Ojo! a esto otro también desconocido y es que el Voto en Blanco es considerado VÁLIDO para conseguir ese porcentaje mínimo del 3%. En fin, ya ves como se emplean dos medidas anti-democráticas DENTRO de un proceso democrático... Que Manda HUEVOS que eso se acepte sin más...

NO, SUEVO, ideológicamente no andamos muy lejos, ya que tengo un "tinte" marcadamente anarquista, pero bueno lo mío es ILUSORIO y no peleo por ello. Entre otras cosas, porque vivimos un mundo tan imperfecto que es algo imposible. Sin embargo, intento moverme en la "foto", aunque pueda no servir para nada... 

En fin, ya no tengo más tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2016)

Bueno, en fin, vista la longitud (y la calidad) de los comentarios de unos y otros, creo que lo próximo es publicar una revista de estudios. Luego montamos una Fundación, luego un Think Tank, luego un partido político (o varios) y luego ... 

Es broma, de verdad es broma.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Yo, en su momento, tuve un "ofrecimiento" para entrar en un puesto de "Poder" y hacer "carrera"... Decidí que NO, porque soy un pesimista consumado y porque me pasa algo parecido a Rosbespierre... y es que en las "Soluciones" NO estaría muy apartado de él... ¡Ay! Rita que Suerte has tenido en el tiempo, aunque aún queda de éste para cortar "tela"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2016)

Creo que acertaste fernando. El poder es la compraventa de seres humanos mediante el dinero.


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... porque soy un pesimista consumado y porque me pasa algo parecido a Robespierre... y es que en las "Soluciones" NO estaría muy apartado de él...



Bueno, en aras de la verdad histórica, si ésta existe, claro (yo creo que no).

¿Qué es lo que dio lugar al Directorio - lo que se viene a llamar la primera República Francesa, estamos en 1795 - ?

La época previa denominada "La del Terror" capitaneada por Robespierre que acabó con la cabeza cortada. Robespierre hizo de la revolución francesa (que en mi opinión no fue sino una adecuación del poder a los nuevos tiempos para así perpetuarse en el poder, de otra manera), hizo de ella una religión. Y sinceramente, creo que se le fue la olla.

Bueno, pero para el caso da igual porque el resultado de ese periodo post-revolución 1789, periodo que, en fin, el movimiento hippie de los años 67-68 era un canto de monaguillos en comparación, la Revolución por querer cambiar incluso cambió el nombre de los meses del año (Thermidor, Venmidiario, Frumario, Germinal, etc.), el resultado de ese periodo fue la llegada del Directorio, la tranquilidad republicana y democrática.

Robespierre podría ser un manipulado. Una especie de Julian Assange o de Edward Snowden que creen firmemente en su causa y que, al final, son sacrificados. 

Total, y éste es el punto interesante: después de no sé cuántos aspavientos, muchos sangrientos, el orden fue restablecido ad maiorem gloriam del Poder.

Falta por saber ¿quién restablece el "orden" y para qué?

Bueno, si viajamos hasta la última République, la actual, la cinquième, pues creo que está bastante claro (dentro de la oscuridad, por supuesto).

Quedan dos datos de aquella convulsa época.

Un estado jacobino (Robespierre era un jacobino acérrimo). El jacobinismo, por explicarlo a los que no saben de este tema era el ideario que decía que todos debían ser iguales pero desde París (es una boutade pero en el fondo es cierta). De hecho, hoy en día existe la expresión en francés de "monter à Paris" (subir, ir a París) que se utiliza aunque vivas en Estrasburgo (que está geográficamente más arriba de París).

La masonería. Ya en aquella época tanto jacobinos como montagnards (por explicar a los que no conocen del tema, una especie de lucha en las Cortes Españolas entre PP y PSOE o entre Rita Barberá y Mariano Rajoy, vamos que ni lucha ni ná) eran masones.

Robespierre pertenecía a logia Saint Maurice de Clermont-Ferrand.

Es decir, que tanto monta monta tanto. En el camino, pues el poder sacrifica en el altar de su religión, a algunos de los suyos, pero bueno, no pasa nada, son mártires y la Historia diluye sus historias.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Sep 2016)

SUEVO dijo:


> Hola *paketazo*
> 
> Me gustaría matizar un poco estas palabras tuyas por que creo que estos asuntos son muy complejos.
> 
> ...



Excusas...Por tanto culpables. Lo que no va a ser es que yo tenga que pagar por su ignorancia (es decir, desconocimiento + nulo interes en conocer). Lo dije cuando la burbuja inmobiliaria, y cuando los deshaucios...Hay un 1% de victimas inocentes...EL RESTO CULPABLES DE SU AVARICIA O DE SU IGNORANCIA.

A nadie le pusieron una pistola en la cabeza para firmar una hipoteca, todos sabian leer como los que estamos aqui..y si no sabian de economia o de prestamos haber ido con un amigo que si supiera, como cuando compras un coche de segunda mano y vas con tu amigo el que entiende de motores o lo llevas a un taller de tu confianza.

EXCUSAS.

El dia que en esta sociedad empecemos a exigir que cada palo aguante su vela, y asuma las responsabilidades de sus actos, ese dia resolvemos el 99% de nuestros problemas...Una sociedad en la que todos pagaran por sus actos, seria un sociedad donde seguro no habria casi corrupcion y la gente saldria a la calle a pedir responsabilidades por todo, porque si ellos las pagan en su vida las exigiran a los demas, incluido el Estado

Pero vivimos en una sociedad infantil, donde todo vale, y donde no hay consecuencias, por tanto se premia a la escoria, al imbecil, al borrego, sobre el trabajador, el responsable, el que piensa.

Y asi nos va.

Si no tienen tiempo para preocuparse por su economia porque tienen una jornada laboral muy intensa, merecen el castigo que les pase...Me juego una mano a que si tienen tiempo para ver porno por internet o para ver "furbol".


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2016)

Algo así como la raza aria ¿no?

_Edito_

Pues no. Es algo más complejo que todo eso Astur.
El ser humano no puede ser reducido a ser superhombre o a no serlo.
El ser humano lo es todo a la vez.
Hoy es aquel el débil, mañana lo serás tú.
Pasado mañana, pues otra cosa.

Me hacen sonreír los que consideran que todo está más claro que el agua.

Prefiero los que dudan y luchan y vuelven a dudar.

Pero bueno, son formas de entender las cosas (la vida).


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2016)

Interesante reflexión* frish*...

los sistemas políticos se sustentan sobre la fuerza, y esta sobre los ejércitos...damos por supuesto entonces que la democracia se ampara en el poder de la fuerza para hacer valer sus ideas.

Esas ideas, son las ideas de la mayoría, y si se incumplen, actuará la fuerza.

En un sistema dictatorial por ejemplo, el poder político se sustenta también en la fuerza...¡increíble!...ambos sistemas emplean el mismo método para hacer valer sus ideas e ideales.

¿Dónde está la diferencia?

En que unos usan la fuerza con el amparo de las mayorías, y el otro no

Es un poco ambiguo si se razona detenidamente...en democracia son las armas las que hacen cumplir el orden establecido. ¿Qué sucedería si no hubiera armas entonces?

¿No existiría la democracia?...estamos quizá divagando si concluimos que las armas/fuerza/ejércitos, son la base de todo sistema de estado.

*cusbe11* has aportado algo importante a este pequeño debate, o más bien, explicación. La palabra *percepción*

Si todos fuéramos ciegos, no percibiríamos los colores, y daría igual el color de la piel o de las banderas, al mismo tiempo, si fuéramos sordos, nos la soplaría escuchar un trueno o el himno americano...a dónde quiero llegar con esto:

Que percibimos lo que nuestros sentidos nos transmiten, y como a nadie le amarga un dulce, buscamos complacer a nuestros sentidos; recordáis cuando hablamos de las hermosas mujeres que ciudadanos ponía entre sus filas, o como Don Pedro Sanchez se convertía en el galán de moda...pues no solo cosas tan superficiales nos influencian, hay muchas más, unas las percibimos de manera consciente, y otras no.

Está el trillado comentario de los mítines precampaña, dónde en primera fila colocan a gente joven, bien vestida, que aplaude efusivamente las palabras del líder...pues sí, hay todavía quienes pican y se lo creen.

Con otros se usan técnicas de percepción menos elaboradas, y se ataja directamente con la mentira...caso de los primeros pasos de Pablo Iglesias y de sus últimas "correcciones"

Así que señores, de nuevo afirmo que la democracia a parte de ser injusta, es un todo basado en el marketing que pretende vendernos su escaparate como el ideal...no penséis en los candidatos como presidentes, o salvadores, o druidas legendarios capaces de elaborar pócimas que nos libraran del paro, el terrorismo, la ruina...imaginadlos como ese vendedor de coches de segunda mano, o como el agente inmobiliario que nos quiso colocar aquella plaza de garaje dónde apenas entraba un mini de los de antes...

*astur_burbuja* no suelo ser una persona radical en casi ninguno de mis planteamientos, al contrario de lo que suelo leer de tu pluma, sin embargo tengo que admitir que en tu último comentario "y me jode aceptarlo" hasta la fecha no me veo con motivación o herramientas suficientes para quitarte la razón...quizá algún día, pero de momento la mano es tuya...

entiendo que *frish* y su positivismo vital tratan de atajar de algún modo la realidad social que nos impregna de su aroma podrido, y lo camufla con ese ambientador en forma de reflexión metafórica autocompasiva con nosotros mismos.

Por eso digo, y dejo esa coletilla, que quizá algún día se te pueda quitar la razón...y así lo espero.

En cuanto al superhombre...parece que ni está, ni se le espera...bueno, quizá el difunto Nietzsche siga esperando.

Un saludo muy buenas noches, y un placer formar parte de un todo...así debería de ser en parte la sociedad "casi" perfecta.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy está realmente interesante el hilo. No es que vayamos a "cambiar" NADA de este puto mundo, pero al menos pasamos un buen rato y, la verdad, estas "conversaciones" por desgracia no suelen ser habituales en nuestro entorno o, por lo menos, en el mío.

# frisch: La "VERDAD" histórica puede existir y yo creo en ella, pero hay que buscarla, cuestionarse lo que se da cómo válido y buscar... Te lo digo porque así es como he aprendido buena parte de la Historia que conozco. El gran problema es que tienes que centrarte en épocas muy concretas porque sino te dispersas mucho y, además, no tenemos tiempo en una vida para saber lo que sucedió durante miles de años. Por tanto, NUNCA iremos mucho más allá de unos conocimientos muy superficiales, pero que al menos SÍ que nos dan una mejor composición de lugar de la Historia aceptada y que nos "cuentan"...

Mira, frisch, las Revoluciones las he tocado en muchas ocasiones de mi vida, pero lo que se dice "profundizar" NO, por una simple cuestión de tiempo y "prioridades"... ya que mis temáticas favoritas están relacionadas con el Imperio Romano y la 2ª Guerra Mundial. Eso NO quita para que tenga una formación bastante aceptable en cuanto a la Historia en general.

Conozco lo que me comentas sobre la Revolución Francesa, extrapolable a la Revolución Americana o a la Rusa, de hecho se pueden observar las mismas "manos", aunque sea de forma "dinástica", pero dicho esto NO estoy tan seguro de que las cosas fueran tan simples como las cuentas. Para empezar, frisch, TODAS las Revoluciones que han triunfado lo han hecho con SANGRE por enmedio y porque el PUEBLO -el que sea- se ha levantado en MASA, sino de qué...

Por tanto, los Masones o quienes fueran, podían haber manipulado lo que quisieran, pero necesitaban de la GENTE de la CALLE para TRIUNFAR y eso es así... una simple CONSTATACIÓN HISTÓRICA.

Sobre Robespierre habría mucha "tela que cortar". Es un personaje histórico muy interesante y ya sabes que en sus orígenes fue un gran opositor a la pena de muerte y fíjate en qué tiempos. Luego, imagino que la REALIDAD le "abrió" los ojos y aceptó que muerto el PERRO muerta la RABIA... Efectivamente, pienso que cuando alcanzó la Presidencia de la Convención Nacional ya se le fue la "olla", pero bueno yo en mi comentario me refería que su "SOLUCIÓN" ya me valdría hoy en día en este país para limpiar mucha MIERDA de la que sigue paseando por las calles con total impunidad...

# astur_burbuja: SIEMPRE tan "radical" y como me recuerdas muchas veces a mí... lo que hace que muchas veces me pare para "contar" antes de soltar la próxima "parida"... Bien, como acostumbra a pasarme, "fifty/fifty" en tu comentario. Y es que la dejación de funciones es execrable en cualquier ser humano con responsabilidades, de abajo a arriba y de arriba a abajo...

No es menos cierto que la IGNORANCIA viene fomentada desde el Sistema y en cuántas ocasiones no me quejado yo de que no existe una Educación Económica Doméstica en las escuelas y desde pequeños, de forma que cuando ya fueran mayores tuvieran un mayor "sentido común" a la hora de elegir opciones en materia económica. NO, no es sólo culpa de la gente... Además, qué coño, tampoco al que prestaba le pusieron una pistola en la cabeza para firmar sabiendo que corría el riesgo casi seguro de no cobrar al Vencimiento... y, amigo mío, hay algo que se conoce como "estudio de mercado" y que te dice claramente cuáles son los riesgos que se incurren en cualquier inversión. Otra cosa muy diferente es que lo OBVIEMOS...

Y ya que nos ponemos en cuanto a conocimientos económicos, ¿hace pocos años te veías tú metido dentro de los MPs? Va a ser que NO... Sin embargo, tú SÍ que tienes inquietudes y has "perdido" parte de tu tiempo en averiguar si algunos de los "grillados" de por aquí teníamos o podríamos tener algo de razón en nuestras "percepciones"... Y algo debió "convencerte", ¿No?

Y te voy a poner otro ejemplo más "ilustrativo" y adecuado a los tiempos actuales, vamos del AHORA inmediato: Hoy en día se ofrecen contratos de trabajo con condiciones leoninas y que encima no se respetan, pero que se firman sin necesidad de poner ninguna pistola en la cabeza... ¿Por qué? Hombre, está claro, ¿No?

Bueno, paketazo, ya ves que la "mano" NO es suya y en todo caso las "espadas" siguen en todo lo alto. En fin, es que a mí me gusta mucho la Esgrima "escrita" -y también la otra...- e intento emular sin éxito al bueno de D. Francisco de Quevedo...

# paketazo: La más mera "lógica" te dice porqué se formaron los Ejércitos: tan simple como para salvaguardar unos territorios y a las gentes que vivían y producían en ellos. Más tarde, ya vendrían los Ejércitos conquistadores y claramente expansionistas o NO: por ejemplo, la GRAN MURALLA china no se construyó con fines turísticos y SÍ DEFENSIVOS, ¿No?

Mira, ese "Cuento" de la "Democracia" está muy bien, pero detrás de los "abanderados" de la misma hay fuertes Ejércitos y uno de los mejores ejemplos "neutrales" es el de Suiza... y que posee uno de los Ejércitos más numerosos de Europa en relación a su población.

Luego, a nuestro amigo frisch hay muchas cosas que le "chirrian" por sus convicciones y no voy a entrar en ellas para evitar "roces" innecesarios y que tampoco vendrían a cuento ahora mismo. Eso NO quita para que le quite la "razón", amigablemente, pero es que miro alrededor mío y el mundo es el que ES... NO el que me gustaría, sino el que ES... por DESGRACIA.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Algo así como la raza aria ¿no?
> 
> _Edito_
> 
> ...



Tocino- Velocidad
Churras- Merinas

Que tiene que ver lo que he dicho con la debilidad, la raza aria, y demas?

Pedir responsabilidad a un adulto es ser nazi?

Luego os sorprendeis de que el mundo se vaya a la mierda, a mi lo que me sorprende es lo que resiste, viendo lo que hay.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 02:55 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # astur_burbuja: SIEMPRE tan "radical" y como me recuerdas muchas veces a mí... lo que hace que muchas veces me pare para "contar" antes de soltar la próxima "parida"... Bien, como acostumbra a pasarme, "fifty/fifty" en tu comentario. Y es que la dejación de funciones es execrable en cualquier ser humano con responsabilidades, de abajo a arriba y de arriba a abajo...
> 
> .



Fernando, es radical asumir responsabilidades?

Tu tienes acceso a internet, y creaste este hilo, sobre oro, dobre politica, sobre inversiones, sobre Historia, con muchas horas de trabajo y muchas mas de lectura. 

Otros tienen acceso a internet y se pasan horas en CAralibro publicando selfies...Sois iguales? Mereceis lo mismo? Mi respuesta es NO SOIS IGUALES, Y NO MERECEIS LO MISMO...Y el problema de España y Occidente, es que los del CAralibro, los del furbol, los del porno, los del "fuera no atan los perros con longaniza", etc...esos se quejan de su existencia, quieren lo mismo que tu, sin haber hecho lo mismo que tu, sin haberse esforzado lo mismo que tu, y si no lo consiguen el problema es de los demas.(y con esto no defiendo al "Sistema" al que quiero bien destruido tal y como lo conocemos hoy).

Y alguien defiende que TU no eres igual que ELLOS, y que mereces mas recompensa, sale alguien y te llama Ario, o nazi, o vete tu a saber que.

Mi punto es que el Sistema es una mierda, pero no todo el mundo es victima inocente...tenemos mucha parte de culpa de lo que nos pasa. Y el ejemplo son las hipotecas en España...Todos teniamos el mismo gobierno, las mismas condiciones, etc...Por que algunos, ganando mucho mas que la mayoria, no nos metimos en esa locura y la mayoria si? Decisiones, que cada uno acepte la consecuencias de las suyas, y que deje de llorar...y sobre todo que no pretenda que los demas se las paguemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Efectivamente, tengo muchas horas de "vuelo" en las temáticas que comentas, por tanto lo de crear este hilo NO fue NADA complicado y, afortunadamente, también hay muchos foreros que colaboran y que poseen una gran calidad. Pienso que esto que tenemos aquí es el fruto CONJUNTO de unas personas a las que les gusta escribir y exponer sus ideas, aparte de contrastarlas con otra gente con "armas" semejantes, a fin de cuentas esto yo muchas veces me permito extrapolarlo a una partida de Ajedrez.

Pues, la verdad, es que estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, más bien en el "fondo" que en el "envoltorio", pero bueno ya sabemos cómo eres o más bien cómo somos...

Sin embargo, astur_burbuja, te diré que yo me hipotequé en su momento y considero que mi vivienda (ya pagada) ha sido la mejor inversión de mi vida. Además, con el equivalente a un alquiler he adquirido al mismo tiempo una propiedad. Evidentemente, esto es como en todo: lo medité bien, tenía la pasta y lo más importante, ESTABA EN "PRECIO"... Por tanto, poco tuve que pensar antes de tirarme a la piscina. No es menos cierto que, comparativamente, me ganaba mucho mejor la vida por aquel entonces que ahora o cuando los tiempos de "abundancia"... Ya ves, paradojas de la Vida.

En fin, astur_burbuja, ya seguiremos comentando la "jugada" -la que sea...- en otros momentos.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Sep 2016)

Muy rico debate, gracias a todos. Todos planteais vuestro punto de vista y creo que en todos los argumentos hay piezas para que siga armando mi propio rompecabezas...

Con respecto al ultimo comentario de *astur_burbuja*, pues si, en un mundo que no es ideal (ni lo sera), en una democracia que no es pura (ni lo sera) o en otro sistema de gobierno que pudiera haber en el futuro, sea liquido o no (lo desconocemos), lo cierto es que "no todos somos iguales" y "no todos merecemos lo mismo". 

Por que yo, que decidi vivir de alquiler hasta no tener la pasta para comprar un piso, tengo que pagar la deuda de otros? (porque la pago, no os quepa duda!)

Mas alla de la solidaridad y empatia (y humanidad) que uno pueda sentir por los necesitados, por que tengo que sentir pena por alguien que ahora esta perdiendo su casa pero que en su tiempo se metian sus viajes a Maldivas (a credido), tenian su BMW (a credito) y su super casa... y yo solo mi piso de 70 m2 en Barcelona? Lo siento por sus hijos, pero es lo que decidieron...

Por que deberia aportar ahora otra vez parte de mis ahorros para paliar la mierda de situacion en la que el sistema nos ha llevado?

Joder, no es falta de humanidad, es justicia. Bancos y politicos, y por encima de ellos, corporaciones, nos han conducido hasta aqui, viviendo en una "nube de pedo"... yo aporto todos los anyos para las personas necesitadas una buena pasta... lo hago porque creo en ello... pero desafortunadamente, en este mundo en el que vivimos, en estos momentos, no todos merecemos lo mismo... 

Me he sacrificado mucho en esta vida para poder dejar algo mas facil la vida a mi hija, asi que, no estoy dispuesto a "socializar" mi sacrificio... Y en absoluto soy egoista, pero es la realidad en la que vivimos, aunque no me guste...

Edito-

Alguien me comentaba un dia que habia que entender que habia gente inculta que se habia dejado "enganyar" por los bancos para tener una vida mejor, etc., etc., y que habia que entender que no todos tienen las mismas capacidades, por lo que habia que ayudarles ahora a salir...

Entonces le respondi: OK, entiendo lo que dices... hagamos una cosa, puesto que esas personas estan menos "capacitadas" para tomar decisiones "vitales" , formalicemos el "voto cualificado" (no podran votar) y una vez hecho, veremos como ayudarles...

Se levanto y se fue.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

# JohnGalt: "La democracia debe guardarse de dos excesos: el espíritu de desigualdad, que conduce a la aristocracia, y el espíritu de igualdad extrema, que la conduce al despotismo."

Esto es de Montesquiu y que lo escribió en tiempos tan "cercanos" como fue antes de mediados del Siglo XVIII... Que tengamos que remontarnos ahí para comprobar que NO hemos "avanzado" en casi... ¡NADA!

Eso no quita para que la Democracia como "idea" sea hasta ahora la menos mala que conocemos para "gobernarnos"... pero, eso SÍ, que NO nos vengan con "milongas": es sumamente IMPERFECTA e INJUSTA... Sin embargo, NO hemos tenido el "talento" suficiente para encontrar algo mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Sep 2016)

saludos , gran debate tenéis en marcha ,,,, gracias a todos.
podemos tener excepciones , naturalmente , pero lo que es arriba es abajo ,,, la forma de actuar de las grandes esferas es la misma que reclama la plebe para ellos en menor medida , pero de forma muy semejante ,
lo estoy comentando en términos generales , el que tiene mucho busca la forma de pagar menos impuestos y el que tiene poco , busca la forma de que le paguen cuanto mas mejor , que es exactamente tal como funcionan las grandes empresas , socializando perdidas y tal.
El problema no es tanto el tipo de democracia que tenemos , sino el modelo económico en el que nos han metido , y digo nos han metido porque no lo hemos escogido , ha sido impuesto , es como que nos han dejado que escogiéramos el modelo político , pero a sabiendas que se puede corromper por el modelo económico
Por tanto no tendremos solución si no cambiamos el modelo económico.
Mi opinión es que para tener un cambio económico , es ya imposible a no ser que el 80% de la población mundial cambie su forma de vida de la noche a la mañana .Para que esto pase , solo existe la posibilidad de reducir la población mundial y de esta forma que sea mas controlable.

dejo esto , me ha parecido un gran programa

España: nadie al volante - Economía Directa 13-9-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(13/09 a las 10:43:46) 01:05:46 12883935 - iVoox

se acercan los problemas gordos ,,, y las masas cazando pokemons,


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Sep 2016)

timi dijo:


> saludos , gran debate tenéis en marcha ,,,, gracias a todos.
> ....
> El problema no es tanto el tipo de democracia que tenemos , sino el modelo económico en el que nos han metido , y digo nos han metido porque no lo hemos escogido , ha sido impuesto , es como que nos han dejado que escogiéramos el modelo político , pero a sabiendas que se puede corromper por el modelo económico
> Por tanto no tendremos solución si no cambiamos el modelo económico.
> ...



Hola *timi*.

Si, pareciera que un cambio (real) politico (y social) pasa por cambiar el modelo economico... aunque yo creo que habria que empezar por cambiar el *sistema monetario*, vuelvo a los principios de Lietaer.

Un sistema monetario basado en deuda, por definicion, necesita un un perpetuo crecimiento para sostenerse. Como que no.

Un sistema monetario basado en la escasez... solo el 1% de la poblacion posee el 41% de la riqueza global del planeta. Es decir, el mismo sistema disenyado hace 250 anyos (donde estaba el capitalismo en aquella epoca?).

Asi que tenemos a nuestro querido fiat, un elemento basado en la deuda y la escasez, para guiar el destino de nuestro mundo, un mundo que no puede crecer indefinidamente para sustentar este sistema.

Algunas iniciativas ya de largo recorrido tratando de buscar sistemas complementarios al sistema fiat:

1. Los pioneros, WIR

Reinventing Money.com

2. Piloto en Vermont

Home

3. Conjunto Palmeria, en Brasil

http://www.complementarycurrency.org/ccLibrary/Bonus_Microcredit_Comparison.pdf

http://imaginationforpeople.org/en/project/banco-palmas/

4. Chiemgauer en Alemania

CHIEMGAUER: FÜR EIN NEUES MITEINANDER


Por si no conocias el trabajo de Bernard Lietaer, os dejo el link en el que se resume en este post (y de paso si teneis tiemo podeis chafardear en su pagina web).

http://www.lietaer.com/2010/09/callofourtimes/


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Enlazo una noticia sobre Yemen (para no olvidar).

Yemen está siendo bombardeado desde marzo de 2015 por una coalición cuya cabeza visible es Arabia Saudita (el resto Egipto, Marruecos, Jordania, Sudán, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Baréin, Qatar (el de las camisetas) y Kuwait.

Por ejemplo, el martes pasado hubo 95 ataques aéreos en zonas civiles.
Los ataques fueron coordinados por expertos militares del País sin Nombre y de Colombia (curioso ¿por qué este país?). 

Y cómo no, los mercaderes de armas de los países de la Otan están haciendo su agosto.

La Pérfida Albión vendió a Arabia Saudita, sólo en los 3 primeros meses de 2016, armas por un valor de 625 millones de euros.

On continue, sans arrêt, à tuer au Yémen et on fait des bonnes affaires - Wikistrike


----------



## timi (18 Sep 2016)

mientras tanto , en un lugar no muy lejano de la galaxia ,,,

UN security council to hold emergency meeting on US air strikes in Syria | World news | The Guardian

al final se va a liar


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Sep 2016)

timi dijo:


> mientras tanto , en un lugar no muy lejano de la galaxia ,,,
> 
> UN security council to hold emergency meeting on US air strikes in Syria | World news | The Guardian
> 
> al final se va a liar



mode ironic on

Que cosas tienes, *timi*!


Conyo, un pokemon!!!! A por el... por cierto, pasa algo en Siria?

mode ironic off

Ojala me equivoque y no este reflejando lo que "piensan" (no se me ocurre otro verbo) la mayoria de la sociedad... (mientras sea lejos, claro, que en cuanto se acercan por Paris se despirtan por un rato, jodidos porque no se concentran en cazar pokemon)


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Gracias timi por el enlace a Economía Directa.

Retengo:
En cuanto Mariano se vuelva a sentar en el sillón de La Moncloa

Nos van a freír a impuestos
Hachazo a las pensiones
Suspensión de pagos (del País)


----------



## andyy (18 Sep 2016)

Buenas
Interesantísimo debate el que habéis tenido sobre la democracia y muy ligado a ello sobre la "responsabilidad".

Estoy de acuerdo con astur-burbuja en que todos tenemos que ser responsables de nuestros actos, y que no todos somos iguales y por tanto no merecemos lo mismo.
Todos y cada uno de nuestros actos acarrean sus consecuencias, así me lo enseñaron mis padres y así intento enseñárselo a mi hijo.
Desde... ¿ porqué estudié esta carrera y no aquella?...hasta ¿porqué me casé con esta mujer y no con la otra?.....todo ha tenido sus consecuencias, buenas y malas , y debemos apechugar con ellas, lo contrario sería a lo que vamos, a una sociedad infantilizada.

Pero tampoco puedo dejar de estar de acuerdo con Fernando y frisch cuando la responsabilidad no se "carga" de igual forma sobre unos que sobre otros, de hecho un hipotecado que en su momento se equivocó y las está pasando putas, está pagando un precio más alto que el Presidente de la Corporación bancaria que le concedió el crédito. Y ambos tuvieron decisiones erróneas e igual de responsables.

Os enlazo un artículo que tiene mucho que ver, se trata de la AFFLUENZA, un trastorno NO reconocido por la Psiquiatría pero que está sirviendo para "evadir responsabilidades" de los más adinerados en el País sin Nombre.
Esta presunta dolencia se usa como estrategia de defensa legal para que jóvenes de familias ricas, acostumbrados a salirse con la suya, puedan delinquir al estar convencidos de que tienen derecho a ello "por su relación perjudicial o desequilibrada con el dinero". Escalofriante.

Estados Unidos: Affluenza, la polémica enfermedad que libra de la cárcel a los niños ricos de EEUU. Noticias de Mundo

Por cierto, si el comentario número 11 al artículo es cierto, es absolutamente demoledor, se me han puesto los pelos como escarpias.

Así que RESPONSABILIDAD SI, pero hay que ser muy delicado a la hora de pedir esa responsabilidad, es fácil pedírsela al vecino, y quizá no tan fácil pedírsela a los de arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Bueno, creo que lo de diferenciar honrados deshauciados de la Tierra e irresponsables es de sentido común.

Recomendaría ir de voluntario durante 3 meses, un día a la semana a un comedor social de Cáritas o de quien fuera. Se te pueden caer muchas ideas preconcebidas y, sobre todo, se te puede caer el alma.

(con lo de "se te" hablo en general, no me refiero a nadie en particular).


----------



## Pedernal (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, hay un dicho de la antigua grecia que dice:

"Las leyes son como las telas de araña, atrapan a las moscas, pero los pájaros las atraviesan"...

Que las leyes sean injustas o a la medida de los que tienen dinero me recuerda a una frase moderna sacada de una película del El Padrino, que seguramente muchos habréis visto:
"No te preocupes, la justicia nos la hará don Corleone".

Al final los siglos pasan pero los humanos seguimos igual que siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Hola pedernal y vaya por delante que va de broma (¿de acuerdo?)
Qué parco eres en lo de las gracias ¿no?
¿Es por alguna razón en concreto?

Te invito a una cerveza si me dices ¿cuáles son los 2 comentarios que agradeciste? Tengo una curiosidad descomunal por saberlo (y leerlos).


----------



## Pedernal (18 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Hola pedernal y vaya por delante que va de broma (¿de acuerdo?)
> Qué parco eres en lo de las gracias ¿no?
> ¿Es por alguna razón en concreto?
> 
> Te invito a una cerveza si me dices ¿cuáles son los 2 comentarios que agradeciste? Tengo una curiosidad descomunal por saberlo (y leerlos).



Hola, 
Pues que no tengo ordenador a mano casi nunca o nunca, escribo con el móvil, que es un modelo muy pequeño para lo que hay ahora, y en la versión del foro para movil sólo sale la tecla "responder". Además me es muy incómodo escribir en el móvil y por eso no suelo escribir textos largos.

Pero que conste que le daría las gracias a cada comentario aportado!!! 

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Eres de los míos (que diría El Padrino).
Yo tengo un móvil que un día de estos me lo confiscan por viejo.
Mantengo el ordenador.

Gracias por contestar.

frisch


----------



## kikepm (18 Sep 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Excusas...Por tanto culpables. Lo que no va a ser es que yo tenga que pagar por su ignorancia (es decir, desconocimiento + nulo interes en conocer). Lo dije cuando la burbuja inmobiliaria, y cuando los deshaucios...Hay un 1% de victimas inocentes...EL RESTO CULPABLES DE SU AVARICIA O DE SU IGNORANCIA.
> 
> A nadie le pusieron una pistola en la cabeza para firmar una hipoteca, todos sabian leer como los que estamos aqui..y si no sabian de economia o de prestamos haber ido con un amigo que si supiera, como cuando compras un coche de segunda mano y vas con tu amigo el que entiende de motores o lo llevas a un taller de tu confianza.
> 
> ...



Como nadie responde a este post, me permito el lujo de hacerlo yo, porque veo una incoherencia importante en el argumento.

Dices, resumiendo:

1. El eximir (al pueblo) de responsabilidad es una EXCUSA. Los individuos son responsables de sus actos, y por tanto CULPABLES.

2. "Una sociedad en la que todos pagaran por sus actos, seria un sociedad donde seguro no habria casi corrupcion y la gente saldria a la calle a pedir responsabilidades por todo".


No se si seré el único pero yo veo una evidente contradicción en estas dos tesis, con las que podría estar de acuerdo tomadas independientemente.

Pondré un ejemplo para que se entienda lo que quiero expresar:

Cuando empecé a trabajar (en mi más tierna infancia) percibí como característica del empresario y jefecillo de área o departamento una falla que ha sido practicamente constante en el mundo laboral español, y es que no se da habitualmente a los trabajadores los medios (de capital, de capacidad de decisión, de recursos a disposición, de conocimientos) mientras que si se les hace responsables de la consecución de los objetivos determinados por la dirección.

Lo que se traduce en situaciones tan poco empresariales e irracionales como exigir al trabajador que haga llegar a buen término determinada tarea para la cual no está preparado o de la que no dispone los suficientes inputs para su realización.


Las malas gestiones suelen invariablemente responsabilizar al trabajador de su falta de esfuerzo, sometiendolo a una presión inútil, innecesaria e injusta.


¿Cual es el problema que subyace a esto?

Bien, la cuestión a mi modo de ver es que términos como *responsabilidad* van INDEFECTIBLEMENTE unidos a los de *capacidad de decisión y libre albedrío*.

NO puede haber responsabilidad si no existe *previamente* la posibilidad de tomar decisiones (acertadas o equivocadas) sobre cada tema de los que se pueda exigir la primera.

Así, un niño muy pequeño (o un loco de atar) no puede ser responsable porque aún no tiene la comprensión del significado que sus actos conllevan. En este sentido las leyes de los estados yerran al irresponsabilizar a adolescentes que entienden PERFECTAMENTE la consecuencia de sus actos, sean estos matar, follar, etc. 

Pero divago, volvamos a la responsabilidad del pueblo español en los actos de elegir malos políticos, tomar demasiado dinero prestado o dedicarse al poco pan y pésimo circo (que decía aquel grupo) con que el estado tiene a bien regalarnos.

¿Es el español un pueblo responsable de votar a cuanto sátrapa y corrupto que afirme que su política será la mejor para la sociedad?

Tiendo a creer que no. 

Y esto tiene que ver con nuestra capacidad de tomar decisiones (responsables o no). La realidad es que el español no puede tomar dichas decisiones porque NO existe un sistema con las mínimas garantías democráticas. Y no voy a extenderme en esto, sencillamente lo doy por un hecho más o menos consensuado en el mejor hilo de burbuja.
*
Si no tenemos la capacidad colectiva de tomar decisiones sobre nuestro futuro político, ¿por que íbamos a ser responsables sobre las decisiones que otros tomen?*

Si no somos responsables de elegir malos políticos, al menos ¿lo seremos sobre nuestra filiación al endeudamiento irresponsable?

Bueno, lo primero debemos entender cual es la causa del endeudamiento, que es lo que lo ha provocado.

Sin lugar a dudas la causa principal del enorme endeudamiento es la existencia de una banca central y unas malas teorías derivadas del inflacionismo más rancio y pútrido del S. XIX y que han tomado "las calles" hasta el punto de provocar expansiones crediticias continuadas con tipos de interés cercanos a cero.

¿Pero como podría una empresa o inversor particulares tomar decisiones racionales sobre el nivel óptimo de endeudamiento?

En realidad, en un mundo en burbuja, no pueden. 

Y no se trata de tomar decisiones racionales en un mundo difícil, sino de tomar decisiones óptimas en un universo de bajos tipos de interés. Las empresas que optaron por endeudarse poco lo hicieron a pesar del ambiente generalizado de bajos tipos, luego su decisión es la que podría considerarse irracional.

En un entorno de bajos tipos de interés LA SEÑAL es que el endeudamiento no cuesta, *es RACIONAL endeudarse para aumentar la rentabilidad financiera que la expansión artificial provoca en el resto de la economía* (esto puede ser desarrollado más ampliamente, si alguien no llega a esta misma conclusión).

En cuanto a las familias, el continuo bombardeo que los medios de masas ejercen desde las mismas entrañas del estado, conjugado con la promoción desde sus escuelas de la ignorancia financiera y el adoctrinamiento general, son suficientes para explicar que la mitad, o más, de la población se endeude más allá de lo que con toda la información disponible y a posteriori podría entenderse como la decisión correcta.

Por tanto, puede arguirse que la decisión RACIONAL es la que vivimos en España y en casi la totalidad del resto del mundo, el endeudamiento no fue una decisión libre de la sociedad sino la consecuencia de malas políticas dirigidas por criminales monetarios y los políticos que les pusieron en el cargo. ¿o acaso todo el mundo se equivocó casualmente habiendo pudido tomar decisiones más racionales? 




Como conclusión, a mi modo de ver, la visión del pueblo español como responsable de sus actos políticos y monetarios es una interpretación sesgada e INTERESADA (en el sentido de que es propagada y promovida por los medios del estado), con un fin concreto. Se pretende desviar la responsabilidad de los auténticos CULPABLES, la oligarquía que desde hace unos 5 siglos lleva dirigiendo el país, en la forma de un absolutismo radical, hasta hace un siglo y medio, y en la forma de un sectarismo conservador recalcitrante, varias veces restaurado y que sigue tomando forma en partidos como el PP.

Así que en mi opinión, mientras no se democratice en alguna forma la vida social española no solo tendremos malos resultados sino que además los castuzos seguirán meándose en la cara de los trabajadores y personas de bien, achacándoles las culpas que ellos mismos deberían purgar por medio de guillotinas en las plazas públicas.


Un saludo a todos


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Bueno, kikepm, magistral.
Un lujo tener a pensadores de este nivel.
Un lujo que, además, se da gratis.
Muchas gracias.



"_Bien, la cuestión a mi modo de ver es que términos como responsabilidad van INDEFECTIBLEMENTE unidos a los de capacidad de decisión y libre albedrío.

NO puede haber responsabilidad si no existe previamente la posibilidad de tomar decisiones (acertadas o equivocadas) sobre cada tema de los que se pueda exigir la primera._"

Creo que das en uno de los clavos.
La infantilización primera no viene del ciudadano. Viene de la obsesión del poder por infantilizar al ciudadano. En realidad, no lo considera un "primus inter pares" aunque se le llene la boca con la palabra democracia, declaración de los derechos humanos y demás hamburguesas McDonald.

El poder se mofa del ciudadano porque lo considera inferior. Utilizando la jerga de El Padrino "no es de los nuestros".

No ha cambiado mucho el mundo desde que los de arriba menospreciaban a los de abajo (ni incluso en experimentos tipo Revolución de Octubre - El politburó era el politburó, el resto a pringar con los planes quinquenales - es sólo un ejemplo -).


----------



## Pedernal (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, 
No os habéis parado a pensar que igual la mayoría de gente no quiere ser libre y prefiere que lo traten como a un niño? Que se vive más cómodamente así? 
Aunque suene duro decirlo, el "esclavo doméstico" que vivía bien en casa de su señor y además lo protege, la libertad le importa poco... 


Un saludo


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola,
> No os habéis parado a pensar que igual la mayoría de gente no quiere ser libre y prefiere que lo traten como a un niño? Que se vive más cómodamente así?
> 
> .../...



Es posible pero hay algo que incluso el más tonto o el más irresponsable entiende.

La vida no es un camino de rosas y a todos nos las dan donde más nos duele, tarde o temprano, (a menos que nos ciñamos a una franja de edad que no sobrepasa los 20 años por eso lo de la expresión "juventud divino tesoro").

Es decir que ante la debacle en la que vivimos, debacle, desconcierto, crisis, cambio de paradigma, en fin, como se le quiera llamar, lo que sí es cierto es que el poder (no sé quién conyo es, si lo supiera, tomaría alguna que otra decisión), uno de sus grandes esfuerzos, en el que invierte ingentes cantidades de recursos y dinero, es en infantilizar al personal.

Lo que indigna es que, además, lo hagan, por ejemplo, con la palabra democracia.

Bien, vale, un cierto porcentaje del personal quiere vivir en Port Aventura pero ¿qué hace el poder para responsabilizar a esos?

Nada, sino es que les construye tropecientos mil Port Aventuras.

He nombrado, por ejemplo, Hollywood.

_Edito_ De cualquier manera, no creo que sea la gran mayoría la que quiera ser tratada como un niño. Yo creo que la prueba está en que todos sabemos qué significa padecer. Obviamente, es una opinión, pero yo creo que la cosa tiene más que ver con un proceso de esclavitud que de otra cosa. Mira, hay un dato curioso: cuando ocurre una catástrofe, unas inundaciones, un incendio o lo que fuese, la gente, en su gran mayoría, reacciona con una solidaridad encomiable. Hombre, siempre está el caco que se aprovecha, pero son los (muchos) menos numéricamente. Lo que también es cierto es que cuando ocurre una situación así, llega el poder y lo vuelve a infantilizar todo con sus discursos huecos (y mentirosos). Si la cosa da para ello, pues organiza un concierto de música con tropecientos "artistos" que van a infantilizar, una vez más, al personal hasta que canten lo de "We are the World, We are the People" balanceando el mecherito.

Pero, Rodríguez que acogió en su casa a la familia Fernández durante un mes porque lo perdió todo, ése no es ningún infantil, "per se".


----------



## kikepm (18 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola,
> No os habéis parado a pensar que igual la mayoría de gente no quiere ser libre y prefiere que lo traten como a un niño? Que se vive más cómodamente así?
> Aunque suene duro decirlo, el "esclavo doméstico" que vivía bien en casa de su señor y además lo protege, la libertad le importa poco...
> 
> ...



Yo si me he parado a pensar en ello y creo más probable lo siguiente:

la mayoría de los gobernantes no quieren que la gente sea libre y disponen los medios a su alcance para impedirlo:

1. Educación estatal que limita la capacidad de comprensión de los fenómenos sociales: ocurre con las asignaturas de economía (solo se estudia teoría keynesiana y monetarista), filosofía (solo se estudia teoría del estado, colectivismo y socialismo, marxismo y metafísica), derecho, etc, etc, etc.

2. Control de los medios de masas mediante licencias administrativas. ¿En que queda la libertad de prensa si el gobierno dispone quien puede poseer un medio para emitir?

3. Falta de democracia que perpetúa lo anterior.


Tomemos el ejemplo de Suiza, el caso paradigmático de sociedad con capacidad de decisión (referendums vinculantes) sobre su destino político y económico.


En los últimos años han votado sobre cuestiones tan dispares como limitación de grandes salarios, RBUs, permiso de circulación de camiones en fines de semana, alminares en ciudades o pueblos y similares y en todas las ocasiones el resultado de la votación se puede considerar acorde con el que tomaría una sociedad responsable.

Cientos de referendums sobre temas diversos y nadie duda de la capacidad responsable de los suizos.


Ahora tomemos el caso de España, paradigma de sociedad con nula capacidad de elección real. En 40 años de democracia, hemos votado:

-1 referendum sobre permanencia en la OTAN, no vinculante.

Aquí me paré. No recuerdo votación importante que se haya tomado por consulta popular. (sin embargo si recuerdo a una jauría de conservadores, pseudoliberales y socialistas increpando cuando Podemos era todavía partidario de un sistema de democracia directa).


Un solo referendums sobre un tema relevante, no consultivo, y demasiados dudan sobre la capacidad responsable de los españoles.



Somos lo que somos: un producto de la dictadura y 500 años de la peor historia.


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2016)

He dudado en enlazar este artículo porque está en francés y es largo. 
Trata de un pájaro que se llama Alain Bauer (buscando en Internet hay algunos datos sobre él en español).

Es decir que el artículo sólo interesará a los que leen francés y les interese las bambalinas del poder en Francia.

La verdad es que al ser tan largo e interesante, se me hace difícil escoger párrafos aunque, siendo Alain Bauer, el "Monsieur Sécurité" en la sombra de las Galias (hala, me atrevo a decirlo, un paniaguado del País sin Nombre) a los que les interese, merece la pena leerlo.

Lo que sí diré es que el artículo es un extracto de un libro que se titula "Los mercaderes del miedo" (Les marchands de peur publicado en 2011).

A los que se interesan por la geopolítica, incluso si no leen francés, les recomiendo que le den al traductor.

Alain Bauer es un experto en seguridad al que contratan (adjudican un puesto) todos los gobiernos de la République sean del signo que sean (es decir dos).

Leyendo el artículo, uno llega a la conclusión que los políticos que están a la cabeza de un gobierno (el que fuere) no dejan de ser (patéticos) actores de una (patética) obra teatral. Los hombres en la sombra son del tipo Alain Bauer.

Alain Bauer et le consortium de la peur - Les mots sont importants (lmsi.net)

Edito: La relación entre el País sin Nombre y Alain Bauer se hace a través de la desconocida para el público infantil  "Science Application International Corporation (Saic)", la « máquina de guerra privada del Pentágono y de la CIA conocida como el Estado dentro del Estado". No es una información conspiracionista, de verdad, existe y hace lo que hace. Alain Bauer es un tipo "serio".


_Re-Edito_ Lo hago para aportar un poco más de información a aquellos que por no leer francés pues no se van a leer el artículo.

En la televisión y en la radio pública francesas siempre giran los mismos pájaros. La particularidad de la televisión (France2, France3, France5) y radio (France Culture ...) públicas francesas es que se emiten programas de "calidad". Calidad significa que los que aparecen no son unos cantamañanas tipo las tertulias de la mañana a la que estamos *sometidos* (volvemos a la infantilización) los de la Piel del Toro.

Es decir que aparentemente son emisiones serias, en la forma y en el contenido.

Sin embargo, siempre ruedan los mismos.

Alain Bauer es un asiduo de C'est dans l'Air, una emisión diaria, durante la semana, en France5, de Yves Calvi en la que, de una manera, seria y documentada, hablan de temas de actualidad y geopolíticos que interesan a esa facción de la sociedad francesa que se interesa por otras cosas que Disneyworld Paris.

Vamos que incluso estos, se comen, sin saberlo, la bazofia.

Es muy sutil.


----------



## nimrodspain (18 Sep 2016)

Creo que cuando el precio del oro "explote", o en otras palabras, cuando el precio de las divisas mundiales "implosione", nos resultará en un sistema con muy poca libertad, y por ende poca utilidad para el oro, al menos en las manos de la muchedumbre.

Saludos


----------



## racional (18 Sep 2016)

nimrodspain dijo:


> Creo que cuando el precio del oro "explote", o en otras palabras, cuando el precio de las divisas mundiales "implosione", nos resultará en un sistema con muy poca libertad, y por ende poca utilidad para el oro, al menos en las manos de la muchedumbre.
> 
> Saludos



y si nunca ocurre?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, veo que habéis proseguido con el debate y me parece que ya hemos vuelto a las "raíces" naturales de este hilo... La verdad, es que esta tarde os leía y más tarde reflexionaba sobre lo escrito por unos y otros, incluido "menda lerenda"...

Bien, en el fondo, si nos paramos a "pensar" un poco, pues todos tenemos parte de razón en lo que apuntamos, desde el más "radical" al más "buenazo" (SÍ, frisch, me estoy refiriendo a ti...). Y he de destacar los escritos de kikepm y a ver si te pasas más por aquí y no sólo a leer... Voy a resumir muy sucintamente mis conclusiones:

- Como bien dice kikepm "NO existe un sistema con las mínimas garantías democráticas" en nuestro país, algo que creo que es INDISCUTIBLE. Es más, este punto me ha hecho recordar a Kant... Yo, por ejemplo, voto sobre todo por la repugnancia que me produce el PP, un partido que junto al otro "angelito" (el PSOE) ha troceado y vendido buena parte de este país y ya no hablo de una "Soberanía" que, simplemente, ya NO EXISTE... Aún así, es elegido por la mayor parte de los votantes y, yo que pago "religiosamente" todos mis impuestos, me tengo que tragar una política absolutista que no comparto... ¿Entonces dónde queda mi teórica "libertad"? Está claro que en el LIMBO. Otra cosa es que asistiera a políticas contrarias a mi "óptica", ideología, etc., pero que entendiera que buscan el bien común... pero "oigan" Vds. ¿me estoy perdiendo "algo" que NO "entiendo? Lo digo porque no se puede llevar PEOR un país política, social, económica y financieramente... Vamos, cualquiera que entienda de Sociología y Economía sabe a lo que me refiero.

- Dicho esto... pues a estos "pollos" los han elegido unos votantes y que, en buena parte, son los que reciben las "hostias" del Sistema... Entiendo que AQUÍ SÍ que procede pedir EXPLICACIONES a la gente por la falta de RESPONSABILIDAD que demuestran. Una cosa es que no sepas, que seas ignorante en materia económico-financiera, pero Cojones si sabes quién te está dando los "latigazos", Coño, ¿Por qué le sigues votando?

- No es menos cierto que eso de la IGNORANCIA -que existe...- también es discutible y hay otro factor que se ha tocado, pero de forma superficial sin nombrarlo explicítamente... ¿A qué me refiero? A la CODICIA, al querer o aparentar más de lo que se tiene o se puede tener, vamos que se obvia el hacer "números" y "Dios" o quién sea "proveerá" si van mal dadas... Y ¡Ojo! ese NO es un mal exclusivo de nuestro país, ni muchísimo menos... Vamos a poner un ejemplo más: ISLANDIA está considerado un país culto, con una excelente formación y la mayor tradición democrática del mundo, pero vaya, vaya... ¿No cayó también en la misma Burbuja inmobiliaria y con el consiguiente hundimiento bancario? ¡Ah! que NO nos acordábamos de ello... SÍ, los españoles somos muy buenos criticándonos y buscándonos las "pulgas" entre nosotros.
La diferencia PRIMORDIAL es que allí se adoptaron unas medidas que SÍ fueron justas para con su población y aquellos que prestaron sin medir riesgos pues se quedaron con dos palmos de narices, por ejemplo los grupos financieros británicos y holandeses.

- Sobre el "Infantilismo" de la Sociedad me parece que eso no hace falta que se auspicie desde el Sistema y aquí astur_burbuja tiene toda la razón del mundo: se puede escoger entre el puto "Caralibro" de no te cuento nada de interés y un buen libro cuya temática dejo a libre elección. NO, aquí lo que hay es un BORREGUISMO de "libro" y que ya le viene de "Coña" al Sistema.

En fin, el tema da para más, pero yo ya lo voy a dejar aquí. Pienso que todos hemos aportado unas "líneas maestras" que servirán o no a aquellos que nos lean. Está claro que quienes quieran seguir con este debate pueden hacerlo, pero por mi parte creo que ya está todo dicho y que, seguramente, en el tiempo volveré a retomar porque volverá a... surgir. Más con los "tiempos" que vienen y agarraos bien los "machos" y las féminas lo que corresponda...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y una muestra más de la DESCOMPOSICIÓN de un Imperio venido a menos... Quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve... Je,je,je... Debe ser que la FED lo está haciendo de PUTA PENA...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-disi...-quarter-million-of-water-main-breaks-a-year/

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, ese artículo que enlaza fernandojcg es una señal de lo que supone tener servicios públicos privatizados, donde sólo cuenta el beneficio económico. Mantenimiento cero. Ese mismo artículo se puede aplicar al tendido eléctrico, seguramente, y ya lo estamos viendo en España con los ferrocarriles, hospitales, colegios, etc...

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (18 Sep 2016)

LA DERECHA IDENTITARIA SUBE EN BERLÍN.
Muy interesante como cae la CDU desde que dejó de defender a los alemanes cristianos para defender a los islamistas. Ahora se dan cuenta de que el AFD les va a superar en cuestión de tiempo en todas partes. Ya tienen representación en 10 de los 16 estados alemanes.
La ultraderecha también llega al corazón de Alemania

El partido de PUTIN ARRASA EN RUSIA.
*Y el ultraderechista Zhirinowski van segundos!*
El partido de Putin vuelve a arrasar en Rusia



*Junqueras espera concretar en dos meses cómo el Govern culminará la independencia.*
El vicepresidente contempla que el referéndum ratifique las tres leyes de desconexión que elabora el Parlament
De las tres leyes de desconexión, una deber servir para articular una hacienda propia catalana, otra la seguridad social y una tercera de transitoriedad jurídica, lo que los soberanistas ven como los tres pilares de una futura república catalana.
Junqueras espera concretar en dos meses cómo el Govern culminará la independencia


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... SIEMPRE he comentado que la India es el país que más Oro posee y de LARGO... Y ¡Ojo! NO confundir con el per cápita y ahí está en la "cola" mundial...

- The Indian Gold Market - An Infographic from BullionStar | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (19 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, ese artículo que enlaza fernandojcg es una señal de lo que supone tener servicios públicos privatizados, donde sólo cuenta el beneficio económico. Mantenimiento cero. Ese mismo artículo se puede aplicar al tendido eléctrico, seguramente, y ya lo estamos viendo en España con los ferrocarriles, hospitales, colegios, etc...
> 
> Saludos



El artículo no indica tal cosa, de hecho afirma que la causa de la degeneración de las infraestructuras se debe a la caida en la tasa de retorno energética. Es más, en algún momento del artículo el autor dice:

"Of course *it is true* that Local, State and Federal Governments are funneling a lot of tax payer money to corrupt institutions, highly paid retried pensioners and to pay debt or interest on debt"

Así que más bien se está diciendo que el dinero que debería dedicarse (entre otras cosas) a reponer inversiones se dedica a pagar a los golfos públicos que detentan el poder, a sus amiguetes y a pagar la deuda por ellos contraida.

Para ser sinceros, antes de leer el artículo yo pensaba que iba a afirmar que es el resultado de la propia crisis lo que provoca el deterioro de las redes de aguas. Pero no, se afirma positivamente que es el proceso político el causante.

Lo que es de traca es que siendo las infraestructuras de distribución de agua y saneamiento en su práctica totalidad de titularidad pública, seas capaz de decargar la culpa de su deterioro fuera de los hombros de sus propietarios y gestores.

En fin.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Bueno, bueno... Tengo información de primera mano de lo que suele suceder en los Estados Unidos y es evidente que desde hace años hay un grave deterioro en las infraestructuras de ese país. Y unas partes son públicas y otras se han privatizado. El problema está en que en los Estados Unidos está MAL VISTO que los fondos del Estado sirvan para solventar lo que suene a "público", de ahí la falta de MANTENIMIENTO. Si eso pasa con los Demócratas en el Poder ya no te digo si entran los Republicanos...

Y el artículo que he enlazado no hace más que reflejar algo que se podía leer en los medios americanos diez años atrás... por tanto, el deterioro ha seguido agravándose.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo que "rima" con lo debatido aquí este pasado Fin de Semana, pero es que encima te deja el cuerpo de aquella "manera", vamos "descompuesto"... Ya comenté en su momento que dar tanto Poder a las "maquinitas" va a traer funestas consecuencias.

"Salarios, Sindicatos, familias numerosas y otros rescoldos del pasado, que no volverá..."

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 07:11 ----------

Y esto es otra cosa que debería "mirarse" y BIEN... Hay empresas, sobre todo grandes Corporaciones, que le están echando una CARA de Cojones... Aquí es evidente que están deslocalizando y encima a costa de las arcas del Estado. Éste es uno más de los ejemplos "sangrantes" que se están produciendo en el país.

- Peugeot manda a casa a 1.311 personas de su planta de Madrid por falta de trabajo. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo que "rima" con lo debatido aquí este pasado Fin de Semana, pero es que encima te deja el cuerpo de aquella "manera", vamos "descompuesto"... Ya comenté en su momento que dar tanto Poder a las "maquinitas" va a traer funestas consecuencias.
> 
> "Salarios, Sindicatos, familias numerosas y otros rescoldos del pasado, que no volverá..."
> 
> ...





Asi lo anticipaba Bernard Lietaer en "El futuro del dinero" en el 2005.

Por cierto, refrescando algunas lecturas (miro por encima) he encontrado un articulo que tenia sobre Silvio Gesell. Supongo que lo conoceis muy bien, por si puede servir de resumen, este tipo tenia la idea de que el dinero era un bien publico y que el ciudadano solo tenia que pagar por usarlo (tasa de interes negativo hoy en boga ). 

Para mi la idea central es que el dinero (fiat) deberia ser usado solo como un medio de intercambio de valor y no como una reserva de valor... (para eso esta el oro ).

Los amantes de la historia podrian encontrar una cierta similitud con el sistema que tenian los antiguos egipcios, cuando egipto suministraba cereales a "medio" mundo (conocido, claro)... por lo que he leido, los productores de grano que querian almacenarlo recibian como una especie de bono por un valor... si al cabo de unos meses o un anyo volvian a pedir grano, le daban el monto correspondiente de grano que era MENOR que el bono recibido (grano comido por animales, seguridad, etc... )... asi que lo que muchos hacian era tratar de evitar esa "tasa negativa" y en lugar de conservar esos 'bonos-moneda" lo invertian en mejorar la productividad de su tierra, irrigacion, etc... es decir, indirectamente habia circulacion de dinero y ademas se invertia en "sustentar a largo" los sistemas productivos, y no el cortoplacismo...

Despues llegaron los romanos y reemplazaron la moneda egipcia de estandar de grano por su sistema monetario... y se acabo lo que se daba... aunque supongo que *fernando *podra dar mas luz a este tema que he releido rapidamente.

Saludos a todos y buenos dias.


----------



## Sistémico (19 Sep 2016)

¿ESTÁN PREPARANDO UN ATENTADO DE FALSA BANDERA EN BARCELONA? 

Que es un objetivo goloso, nadie lo duda. Sagrada Familia y alrededores sería lo ideal. Aglomeración de turistas, impacto mediático.

Haces estallar un artefacto explosivo en plena plaza abarrotada de turistas. La gente corre a buscar refugio, tienes a un segundo terrorista listo para hacer detonar otra carga explosiva en un recinto cerrado para incrementar su poder dañino(metro, por ejemplo) y ya tienes la masacre servida.

Demasiados factores a favor para que algo así ocurra, se trate o no de un ataque de falsa bandera.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Sep 2016)

Casi un tercio de los musulmanes de Francia presentan un perfil radical | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es
Este estudio es interesante pues vemos que 1/3 de los musulmanes franceses no tiene cabida en Europa ya que son islamistas radicales y peligrosos. Si extrapolamos al territorio de Catalunya ya sabemos que hay 80 oratorios salafistas (islamistas radicales que nutren a los terroristas) y aquí no se cierra ninguna. Así que si pasa algo de falsa bandera nada, todas las policías de Europa nos han advertido del peligro de tener esta gente entre nosotros, pero ningún político hace nada no sea que le llamen racista.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Egipto NO, no es así. De hecho, conozco un poco la Historia del Egipto antiguo, pero no es mi especialidad, pero SÍ que he tocado el mundo Helenístico y, por tanto, he tocado a la Dinastía de los Ptolomeos, que comienza con Sóler I (323 a.C.) y finaliza con la Cleopatra que todos conocemos, allá por el 30 a.C.

Por consiguiente, ya entenderás que con la llegada a Egipto de Alejandro Magno ya cambió el Sistema monetario o su equivalente en el Egipto de aquella época y centenares de años antes de la llegada de los romanos.

El tema, JohnGalt, da para mucho y tampoco tengo tiempo para desarrollarlo, pero te diré que en "origen" todas las "monedas" se basaron en el TRUEQUE, no sólo en Egipto, sino que en la misma Roma la primera unidad de medida "monetaria" fue la unidad de ganado "pecua" o "pecunia" y que dio origen al término "pecuniario". Fue cuando entró en contacto con los griegos, cuando Roma avanzó hacia la moneda acuñada y eso fue por el Siglo V a.C.

Y, antes del Egipto Ptolemaico, ya existían grandes cantidades de moneda acuñada, tanto local como extranjera. Pero su uso era muy limitado y casi exclusivo de las clases superiores de la población y, especialmente, entre los extranjeros. Y es que entre los locales, al igual que en el resto del continente africano, estaba firmemente arraigado el sistema del trueque y es después de la conquista de Alejandro Magno cuando la utilización de la moneda acuñada reemplazó progresivamente al trueque.

El sistema monetario de los Ptolomeos es muy interesante y que estaba basado en el Bimetalismo, pero sobre todo en el uso de la Plata y que sufría fuertes oscilaciones en su precio en la Antigüedad y, por eso mismo, SIEMPRE digo que la Plata ha sido el DINERO más CORRIENTE en la Historia. Más tarde, del Bimetalismo se pasaría a un Trimetalismo... pero ya te digo que el tema da para mucho y tiempo hay el que hay...

Sin embargo, añadiré unos "detalles" más que explican lo que resulta OBVIO... Los Ptolomeos hicieron de Egipto un país casi autárquico, pero no de forma total. Y es que las Materias Primas SIEMPRE han primado en el tiempo y por esa época lo mismo que ahora... Egipto era muy pobre en elementos muy necesarios para su Ejército y su Marina: metales, caballos, elefantes y buena madera. Por ejemplo, los cuatro metales básicos (Hierro, Cobre, Plata y Oro) tenían que importarse.

Y sabemos que Chipre proveía de Cobre... Siria, Cilicia, Licia y también Chipre de madera y caballos. Nubia de una cierta cantidad de Oro y la "ruta" nos lleva a Meroe, que abastecía de hierro de menor calidad, pero sobre todo de Oro importado, probablemente, de Abisinia. Y Africa Oriental, especialmente Somalilandia, le suministraba los elefantes (formaban una parte muy importante de su Ejército).

El Oro "propio", en Egipto, se extraía en dos regiones: el del Desierto de Nubia, al Sur de Egipto, y en el Desierto Oriental, entre los caminos que van de Copto y Apolinópolis a Berenice, en el Mar Rojo, pero parece estar meridianamente claro que su explotación no cubría las necesidades del país.

En fin, aquí dejo el tema y que es sumamente interesante, pero supongo que algún día podrá retomarse...

# Sistémico: En Barcelona hace tiempo que se espera un atentado yihadista, al menos desde hace unos dos años... Y en Roma están igual. Por tanto, NO es algo de lo que estemos "exentos", pero de momento no se están cumpliendo los peores augurios... y que siga así. Bueno, mientras algunos como "pecho lata" no sigan fomentando que algún "colgado" musulmán haga una de las suyas... Y tampoco hace falta que venga de "fuera", ya que yihadistas radicales hay para dar y tomar por estos lares. Menos mal que las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado están haciendo una gran labor en este aspecto y que es desconocida por razones obvias...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Casi un tercio de los musulmanes de Francia presentan un perfil radical | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es
> Este estudio es interesante pues vemos que 1/3 de los musulmanes franceses no tiene cabida en Europa ya que son islamistas radicales y peligrosos. Si extrapolamos al territorio de Catalunya ya sabemos que hay 80 oratorios salafistas (islamistas radicales que nutren a los terroristas) y aquí no se cierra ninguna. Así que si pasa algo de falsa bandera nada, todas las policías de Europa nos han advertido del peligro de tener esta gente entre nosotros, pero ningún político hace nada no sea que le llamen racista.



Si se trata del mismo Institute Montaigne, lo de la independencia, como que fairy tale... y si es el mismo, que casualidad... enlaza con el enlace que nos puso frish hace poco ... Axa aparece en el...

http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2011/08/...-inspirent-discretement-les-politiques-218280

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 14:30 ----------

Gracias Fernando por dar luz al tema de Egipto... super interesante!


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

Os he traducido del francés este pequeño relato.

Proviene de un libro que se titula "Le sol, la terre et les champs" (El suelo, la tierra y los campos) escrito por un ingeniero agrónomo, experto en microbiología de suelos, Claude Bourguignon, antiguo colaborador del INRA (Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agrícola) y una enóloga, Lydia Bourguignon.

Este libro no ha sido traducido. Es un libro que deberían leer todos los que tienen huerta. No es un libro en la línea "ecologista".

El relato que he traducido es el epílogo del libro. Para mí, además de un texto técnico, es un texto filosófico (si hay algún químico que lo lee, me gustaría contrastar con él alguno de los términos que he traducido, antes de que el texto comience a circular).

*Historia química de una tarta de cerezas de un supermercado*

I Historia de la masa

La harina

Los granos de trigo han sido recubiertos con un fungicida antes de la siembra. Durante el cultivo, el trigo ha recibido entre dos y seis tratamientos de pesticidas dependiendo de los años, un tratamiento con hormonas para disminuir la longitud de los tallos y así evitar que se tumben y una dosis importante de abonos: 240 Kg de nitrógeno, 100 Kg de fósforo y 100 kg de potasio por hectárea. En el silo, después de la cosecha, los granos son fumigados con tetracloruro de carbono y bisulfato de carbono y regados con fosfito dipotásico. Para la molienda, la harina recibe cloruro nitroso y ácido ascórbico.

La levadura

Se trata con silicato de calcio y el almidón se blanquea con permanganato de potasio.

Los materias grasas

Se tratan con antioxidantes como hidroxitolueno de butilo y un emulsivo tipo lecitina.


II Historia de la crema

Los huevos

Provienen de una granja industrial en la que las gallinas son alimentadas con granulados que contienen antioxidantes (E300 a E311), aromas, emulsivos como el alginato de calcio, conservantes como el ácido fórmico, colorantes como la capsanteína, agentes aglutinantes como el lignosulfato y, finalmente, apetentes como el glutamato de sodio para que puedan tragarse todo eso. Además reciben antibióticos. Los huevos antes del secado reciben emulsivos, agentes activos de superficie como el ácido cólico y una enzima para retirar el azúcar de la clara.

La leche

Proviene de la una ganadería industrial en la que las vacas reciben una alimentación rica en productos químicos: antibióticos como el flavofosfolipol (E712) o la monensina sódica (E714), antioxidantes como el ascorbato de sodio (E301), el Alfa-tocoferol de síntesis (E307), el Butilhidroxitolueno BHT (E321) o la etoxiquina (E324), emulsivos como el Alginato de propilenglicol (E405) o el Polietilenglicol (E496), conservantes como el ácido acético, el ácido tartárico (E334, el Ácido propiónico (E280) y sus derivados (E281 a E284), compuestos nitrogenados químicos como la urea (E801) o el Diuredo isobutano (E803), agentes aglutinantes como el estearato de sodio, colorantes como el E131 o el E142 y, para finalizar, apetentes como el glutamato de sodio para que las vacas puedan comer todo eso.

Los aceites

Han sido extraídos con solventes como la acetona, posteriormente refinados por la acción del ácido sulfúrico, lavados en caliente, neutralizados con hidróxido de sodio, descolorados con bióxido de cloro o con dicromato de potasio y desodorizados a 160º con cloruro de zinc. Finalmente, se vuelven a colorear con curcumina.

La crema

Una vez obtenida, recibe aromas y estabilizantes como el ácido algínico (E400).


III Historia de las cerezas 

Durante la temporada han recibido entre diez y cuarenta tratamientos de pesticidas dependiendo de los años. 

Las cerezas se decoloran con anídrido sulfúrico y se vuelven a colorear de manera uniforme con ácido carmínico o con eritrosina (E127).

Se sumergen en una salmuera que contiene sulfato de aluminio y al sacarlas reciben un conservante como el Sorbato de potasio (E202).

Finalmente se recubren con un azúcar que proviene de la remolacha que, al igual que el trigo, ha recibido su dosis de abonos y de pesticidas.

El azúcar extraído por deposición con cal y con sulfoxilato de sodio y refinado con norita y con alcohol isopropílico. Para terminar se azula con azul antraquinonico.


*Sólo nos queda desearle ¡Buen provecho! *


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Sep 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> ¿ESTÁN PREPARANDO UN ATENTADO DE FALSA BANDERA EN BARCELONA?
> 
> Que es un objetivo goloso, nadie lo duda. Sagrada Familia y alrededores sería lo ideal. Aglomeración de turistas, impacto mediático.
> 
> ...



La respuesta es NO...Barcelona, siempre ha despertado simpatias, admiraciones y muy buen feeling en el mundo Arabe...pero el False Flag...huuummmm....ienso:


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2016)

frisch

Algo sobre los higos? Los tengo de postre esta noche, y quiero "disfrutar" sabiendo lo que como... (prometo no decirselo a mi "muhe")...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Je,je,je... En tiempos de Almanzor NO fue así, pero claro de eso ha pasado mucho tiempo... SÍ, veo más factible una "False Flap" o lo que comentado de que se le vaya la "olla" a uno de éstos "radicales" a los que me refería.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2016 at 16:49 ----------




JohnGalt dijo:


> frisch
> 
> Algo sobre los higos? Los tengo de postre esta noche, y quiero "disfrutar" sabiendo lo que como... (prometo no decirselo a mi "muhe")...



:XX::XX::XX: Hasta ahora NO te han provocado la "muerte", ¿No? Tampoco vamos a estar atentos a la "coma" en todo aquello que comemos, tocamos, etc. ¡Joder! a este paso habrá que "analizar" las manos tras pasar por el urinario... y que sería con más "motivo".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

Depende de su origen.
Yo no soy un ecológico a la George Soros pero me gusta saber qué es lo que como.
Un saludo JohnGalt

Los higos de supermercado tienen un montón de sulfitos, demasiados.
Yo suelo secar ciruelas, albaricoques, melocotón, higos, manzana.
Bueno, para conservar los cuatro primeros los seco, los meto en bolsas y extraigo el aire y los guardo en la nevera. Aguantan cerca de un año. El primer año que lo hice los guardé en tarros, así tal cual, aguantan ni dos meses.

Cuando leo en los paquetes de higos turcos, por ejemplo, consumir antes de 2018 (comprados en 2016) me digo que hay truco.

Es una cuestión, también, filósófica. Conservar sí pero para un consumo sensato ¡Para qué quiero yo un higo que se conserva 2 años! si, además del higo me como sulfitos en cantidades no recomendables.

Luego, la gente se extraña de que prolifera el cáncer, el alzheimer y la tontería.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

¿A estas alturas? Bueno, cada cual es muy libre de pensar y actuar en consecuencia, pero claro yo ya hace tiempo que me he dejado de "manías", sino no podría respirar el aire, comer pescados, carnes, vegetales "normales", etc. Ya no digo otras cuestiones relacionadas con el trabajo, sexo, etc. NO, en mi caso ya me he "adaptado" y si me tiro por lo "ecológico" tendría que pagar un "peaje" que es caro y que no puedo "comprobar"... Y ya sabes que yo de "FE" voy muy "justito" en casi todo... por tanto, lo asumo y PUNTO. 

Total, cuando me pierdo por el Parque Natural que tengo por aquí me como las moras y otras "cosas"... Y vete a saber qué ha pasado por ahí y NO, no me he muerto y NUNCA me ha sucedido NADA y eso que en ejercicios de "supervivencia" me he comido lo que me he comido y CRUDO...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

Bueno, Fernando es que tú eres un ser fuera de serie y digno de estudio aparte.
El común de los mortales nos morimos.

_Edito_

En alguna ocasión (y en ésta lo he vuelto a decir yo no soy un ecologic) he dicho que para mí lo de la alimentación "ecológica" es un invento comercial.
Pero, entre comerse una pizza de supermercado o una tarta de cerezas y unas lentejas de Zamora que cuestan 2,40 € el kilo y dan para diez comidas de una persona, sabiendo de dónde vienen, pues hay una diferencia.

Nos infantilizan con bazofia pseudo-democrática, con bazofia pseudo-intelectual y nos dan de comer bazofia magníficamente presentada.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

# frisch: NO, no te creas... Quizás, lo que entendemos por "natural" es un "concepto" y que no tiene NADA que ver con sus orígenes y donde primaba la "supervivencia"... ¡Ah! claro... es que hemos "progresado", pero te aseguro, frisch, que si tienes mucha hambre y sed en un medio inhóspito, al menos para nosotros (los "civilizados"), te comes y te bebes lo que sea... o te mueres de forma "natural".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

Vuélvete a leer la Historia Química (no la historia de cómo se elabora) de una tarta de cerezas de supermercado y, si no te parece que sobran cosas, es que no has entendido el sentido filosófico de la receta.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## morgat (19 Sep 2016)

Bueno, ¿esperamos o no la subida de tipos (20/21 sept)?

FRB: Meeting calendars, statements, and minutes (2011-2017)

Si se da una subida, ¿esperáis una corrección en MP? ¿o por la correlación USD/EUR puede que ni nos enteremos? :




PD: También harto de mirar las etiquetas de los productos y buscando una manera más higuiénica de comer... ::


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

morgat dijo:


> .../...
> 
> PD: También harto de mirar las etiquetas de los productos y buscando una manera más higuiénica de comer... ::



Yo vivo en el campo Morgat y claro, pues la situación es radicalmente diferente del que vive en la ciudad (aunque te diré que tengo vecinos que aun viviendo en el campo compran pizzas en el supermercado y no es por falta de tiempo).

Tiene gracia la cosa. El sistema nos ha empujado a vivir en la urbe. Nos ha llevado allí porque es allí donde está el trabajo (luego el condumio).

La urbe no es el entorno natural del ser humano. La prueba: los habitantes de la urbe, en cuanto tienen algo de tiempo libre, van al campo (y si no tienen las pelas, al parque).

Ahora resulta que no hay trabajo en la urbe.

Y, además, resulta que en 20 años (y de manera progresiva) van a "trabajar" los robots.

De verdad, alguien ha tomado soberanamente el pelo a alguien.


----------



## Jarel! (19 Sep 2016)

Hola Frich, hola a todo el personal.

De Mp´s no puedo aportar mucho, solo aprender leyendo todo lo que aportas (y se agradecen todas las aportaciones).

De Alimentación/nutrición si puedo...... siempre me ha interesado ese área, casualmente por razones familiares tengo varias personas cercanas: químicos trabajando en el sector, seguridad alimentaria, I+D+I alimentaria, etc....

No soy un loco de lo ecológico, de hecho creo que hay mucho engaño en él, pero ciertamente deberíamos evitar absolutamente todo lo envasado y tratar de elaborar nosotros nuestro alimentos.

Hay cientos de estudios fiables y soportados, que no salen a la luz por interés de las grandes empresas, que relacionan directamente la alimentación basura de hoy en día con infinidad de patologías: alergias, celiaquía, intolerancias generales.... y cosas bastante mas serías como cáncer y/o enfermedades nerviosas.

Vivo en la ciudad, con el ritmo de vida actual y todo lo que ya sabes de sobra, pero trato de comer lo mas natural posible, y no es mas que dedicar algo de tiempo a ello.

Y si te gusta cocinar como a mi.... pues no cuesta nada.

Un saludo!!!
PD: Frisch, me tienes que enseñar la técnica del secado!!!
;-)


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Sep 2016)

Yo dejo un apunte: Todos los políticos Españoles y europeos exigen que todo el alimento que consumen en las cumbres a las que asisten sea ecológico certificado. Esto lo se de buena tinta, así que esta claro que comemos mierda y de que deberíamos invertir algo más en nuestra alimentación, pues enfermar sale más caro.

El terrorismo islámico es la mayor amenaza para Europa | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO

La policía teme que el IS use Libia "para atacar Al Andalus" | España Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Yo dejo un apunte: Todos los políticos Españoles y europeos exigen que todo el alimento que consumen en las cumbres a las que asisten sea ecológico certificado. Esto lo se de buena tinta, así que esta claro que comemos mierda y de que deberíamos invertir algo más en nuestra alimentación, pues enfermar sale más caro.
> 
> .../...



Eso es así, yo también lo sé de buena tinta.

La alimentación es un tema muy importante.
Parece una perogrullada pero no, si se entiende, que la alimentación puede ser (y lo es) un arma.

Nada de conspiraciones, ni de paranoias.

Vamos a ver (no tengo tiempo de buscar enlaces, pero todo el mundo lo sabe) ¿Cuál es el primer problema de salud del País sin Nombre? La obesidad y sus consecuencias. Pero la obesidad, no como la conocemos en Europa, sino que, cientos de miles de personas, millones que ocupan dos asientos en un autobús.

El País sin Nombre es para nosotros, la Vieja Europa, el espejo en el que nos vemos reflejados con un lapso de unos cinco años.

En el País sin Nombre hay zonas, y microzonas en las zonas (costa este, arriba de Nueva York, en Colorado, Estado de Washington, Oregón) que escapan, relativamente, a la lacra (la lacra de la calidad de alimentación) escapan porque son zonas ricas (mejor dicho, con gente rica). El resto del país es un laboratorio de mutantes, en gran parte, por lo que comen.

Bazofia, química, con sabor a "lo que usted quiera".

Yo, no quiero que eso acabe por dominar en mi casa.

Soy un patriota ¡Qué se le va a hacer!

_Edito_ Hoy han cerrado acuerdo la farmaceútica alemana Bayer y la bioingeniera de semillas Monsanto.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Bueno, voy a pasar del tema de los "Cocinillas" y que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno. Por supuesto, que la alimentación es importante, pero ahí hay mucha "tela que cortar"... Je,je,je... que con un kg. de lentejas se alimenta a diez personas, por supuesto, pero frisch hubo un tiempo que yo estaba el "doble" que ahora y media olla grande de lentejas me la comía yo solito... ¡Joder! con tu "dosificación" alimentaría yo NO hubiera sido nadie en el deporte de competición y menos en mi trabajo... En fin, lo dicho: que cada cual se procure aquello que estime más oportuno y que su economía le permita.

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido interesante...

- Michael Pento: "These Are The Most Dangerous Markets I've Ever Witnessed" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

Me he leído el artículo de Pentox en Zero Hedge (como siempre lo hago cada vez que alguien enlaza algo en este hilo, excepto contadas ocasiones).

Hay algo, que planteo en términos de pregunta, no de aseveración.

Este anuncio recurrente del cataclismo inminente, porque los datos son lo que son, es reiterativo pero poco más.

¿Cabe la posibilidad de que a la vez que el sistema periclite, se reinvente?

Sería bastante fácil ¿no? Teniendo en cuenta que el más pringao de los pringaos tiene 4 mil eurillos en una cuenta corriente.

Juntando todos los cuatro mil eurillos, pues, se pueden hacer "milagros".

No como los de les peces y los panes pero, al fin y al cabo, "milagros".

Quiero decir: esta gente no es tonta.

Algún día (ojalá, inch allah, ala bedi), cuanto antes se les acabe el rollo mejor pero, por el momento, nada hace pensar que estamos al final de ninguna cuerda.

Aquí, un 120% de deuda sobre el PIB no hace temblar ningún cimiento porque precisamente, el sistema se fundamenta en la deuda.

Bueno, por reformular mi pregunta:

"Esto está muy mal según los canónes de la sensatez"

Pero, ¿y según los de la insensatez?

Gracias por las respuestas, de antemano.


----------



## paketazo (19 Sep 2016)

*frisch* el problema es que esos 4000€ que cada hijo de vecino tiene, no es más que calderilla al lado de la deuda que cada hijo de vecino tiene...quién más y quién menos debe entre 10.000€ a 40.000€

Esos 4000€ restados del moto deudor dejan en el haber personal promedio unos -28.000€

El "rollo" no se va a acabar, ¿quién te dice que en un par de años, no hablamos de una deuda per cápita de 50.000€?

La solución para reducir la deuda pasaría por un incremento salarial, y al aumento del propio empleo...deber 50.000€ no es nada descabellado si se gana un promedio de 2000€/mes y tenemos una tasa de paro del 8% por ejemplo.

La movida es que según datos oficiales, tenemos un salario medio de 2000€/mes, pero el paro del 20%...lo que jode y destroza la media para poder reducir la deuda personal, familiar, estatal...

Cada español ya debe más que el valor de un coche | economia | EL MUNDO

Personalmente creo que nos moveremos sobre el filo de la navaja mucho tiempo, lo que podría desequilibrar definitivamente el invento, sería que esa tasa de paro siguiera aumentando, y los salarios precarizándose...todo tiene un límite, pero mientras nos mantengamos en este punto de "mierda"...seremos el enfermo moribundo al que no le han diagnosticado la fecha exacta de su muerte, pero sabe que no se prolongará mucho en el tiempo.

¿Aparecerá un medicamento que salve a ese enfermo moribundo?...yo espero y deseo que sí...la generación que viene no se merece que les dejemos un montón de estiércol después de habernos cargado prácticamente todo lo productivo que teníamos en este país.

¿Cómo se puede solucionar?...aquí cada uno tendrá su receta, desde los que abogarán por dejar la UE y crear una nueva peseta para cubrir la deuda devaluando, hasta los que prefieran privatizar lo poco que queda para reducir los costos estatales y aumentar la productividad... (nos falta privatizar la sanidad y el ejercito...) y luego adios muy buenas.


En cuanto a la comida...mi bisabuelo vivió 103 años desayunaba aguardiente con pan de maíz, comía caldo de berza y patata, cocido en agua y una cucharada de unto, y cenaba castañas asadas/cocidas a la lumbre...esa era su dieta el 80% de los días durante sus últimos 40 años...ah! y se fumaba la hoja de patata, que era para lo que le daba...luego que cada cual escriba su libro. ::


Un saludo a todos, estos últimos días de verano os veo especialmente inspirados...llegado el otoño, mes especialmente inspirador, peligro tenéis.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .
> 
> ../...
> 
> ...



¿Podría ser, paketazo, la robotización y la consiguiente renta básica universal?

Yo creo que sí, podría ser (aunque una vez más, como no soy religioso, sigo dudando de lo que opino).

Creo que estamos inmersos en un proceso no de pelas (esas ya periclitaron) sino en un proceso de cambio radical del tratamiento del ser humano.

Por un lado, los que lo son (y ejercen) y, por otro, los que se lo quieren cargar.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: SIEMPRE tan "escéptico"... Bien, el artículo de Pento (te sobra la "x"...) está bastante bien, a pesar de que te pueda parecer excesivo y alarmante, pero que sean analistas financieros "reconocidos" los que estén "avisando" ya dice bastante, por no decir que MUCHO... Une a ello que son muchos los economistas que están en esa misma línea, aparte de algunos analistas "aficionados" que sabemos "algo" de cómo va esta "película"...

¿De dónde sacas tú que el más pringao de los pringaos tiene 4.000 Euros en la cuenta corriente? Vamos, ATERRIZA de una vez a la PUTA REALIDAD: la mitad de los españoles entre los 30 y 55 años NO tiene ahorros... Bien, si a éstos añades los que además tienen el frigorífico vacío casi cada día y que subsisten de "ayudas" (algunos GILIPOLLAS hablan de "paguitas" sin saber distinguir entre ellas y a quiénes van...), PUES la gente tiene menos pasta de la que pareces presuponer.

Ahora abordemos el ejemplo que te ha planteado paketazo sobre la Deuda... Actualmente, rondamos en nuestro país algo más de 23.000 Euros por "cabeza" (per cápita), pero claro ahí van TODOS: peques, ancianos, mujeres, hombres, etc., es decir el CONJUNTO de TODA la población, de manera que si más de la mitad es prácticamente INSOLVENTE, PUES esos 23.000 Euros se quedan en una PUTA MIERDA, ¿No?

Mira, frisch, entiendo algo sobre "ortodoxia" económico-financiera y eso no se adquiere ni en uno, ni en tres, ni en diez años... Y ahora soy yo el que pregunta: ¿Por qué INTRANQUILIZA tanto el nivel de endeudamiento en TODAS las "esferas", en una época en que los tipos de interés negativos representan un incentivo para que los Gobiernos recurrieran al Crédito para invertir en Infraestructuras?

Está CLARO que NO vas a saber responder a esta pregunta y que es un auténtico ENIGMA, a no ser que esté sucediendo lo que plantean Pento y otros... En una situación parecida, en el Imperio Romano, ya se habrían puesto "manos a la obra", pero claro hablamos de un mundo "bárbaro", pero donde los estadistas y, sobre todo, sus ASESORES eran especialmente buenos y la maquinaría burocrática funcionaba... Aquí, sin ir más lejos, Zapatero y sus 100 "Sabios" NO supieron ver una Crisis que ya se estaba "comiendo" al Imperio... NO, no es NADA "extraño" lo que nos sucede.

Y, sigamos abundando: ¿Cuándo se han dado históricamente niveles tan bajos en los tipos de interés acompañados de una INMENSA ACUMULACIÓN de Deuda pública y privada?

Añadamos a todo esto que nos estamos adentrando en una posible estancamiento SECULAR de la Economía mundial y que va acompañada de una trampa de liquidez... Luego, miremos a fondo qué compone la "riqueza" financiera: un montón de Burbujas a punto de estallar, ya sean Bolsas, Bonos, Materias Primas, China, la UE, el Imperio... 

Por si queda algo pendiente: ¿Se puede estirar el "Chicle"? Por supuesto, que SÍ, pero NO indefinidamente, pero yo diría que el mismo ya está bastante "delgadito"... Ahora si se va a romper de aquí a 4 años, pues NPI, pero vamos o se "reinventan" o NO hay mucho "futuro"...

Claro que siempre estamos a tiempo de escribir un relato de Ciencia Ficción a lo Asimov donde podemos mezclar a Orwell, la Renta Básica, los "robots" y lo que se nos ocurra... Hasta podría ser un "Best Seller".

# paketazo: El Euro es una divisa SIN PAÍS... Por tanto, así no va a ningún lado... No tienen más remedio que "reinventarse" también y sino ocurrirá lo inevitable.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por si queda algo pendiente: ¿Se puede estirar el "Chicle"? Por supuesto, que SÍ, pero NO indefinidamente, pero yo diría que el mismo ya está bastante "delgadito"... Ahora si se va a romper de aquí a 4 años, pues NPI, pero vamos o se "reinventan" o NO hay mucho "futuro"...
> 
> .../...



Por supuesto que se puede estirar el chicle. Hace parte de su propia consistencia.

En cambio, todos estos agoreros que vaticinan el fin del estiramiento del chicle para 2010, 2012, 2014, para julio de 2016, para septiembre del mismo año, octubre, noviembre (coincidiendo con las elecciones en el País sin Nombre), para 2017 (coincidiendo con las elecciones en Las Galias y en la Vokswagen), creo, sinceramente, estimado Fernando, que se equivocan (a menos que además los agoreros nos la metan doblada).

Aquí no va a pasar nada de eso porque el hilo conductor no es la sensatez, ni tampoco la insensatez sino el dinero. Y ése, estimado Fernando es Don Dinero (Quevedo).


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

"Creyendo lo peor, casi siempre se acierta." (D. Francisco de Quevedo)

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Bueno, Fernando, yo no creo en lo peor, creo en lo mejor pero no es de este mundo que no deja de ser un paso.

Un abrazo, bien fuerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Los Fondos Buitres desahucian, aunque pagues

Esto es un off topic, pero aquí hay gente interesada por la Historia/Ciencia y me ha parecido interesante...

- Encuentran un esqueleto humano en el barco que contenía el mecanismo de Anticitera

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Sep 2016)

Hay un conflicto a gran escala en los mares de China entre numerosas potencias, el cual sigue escalando tensión y que en Europa no parece importarnos demasiado pero que tendría efectos demoledores en caso de explotar, os recuerdo que por allí pasa el 50% del transporte maritimo mundial.
La supremacía en el siglo XXI se dirimirá en los mares de China

De lo que pasa en Marte y tampoco se habla (Explosión nuclear)
Las Imagenes de Marte que no quieren que veas, FotografÃ­an un Hongo Nuclear en Marte - YouTube


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Sep 2016)

Y el oro ¿es que nadie piensa en el oro? Vamos a leer un poco sobre oro del que hay aquí, que siempre lo hubo. No se lo llevaron todo los romanos. De niños veíamos las películas de eeuu sobre la fiebre del oro y, como siempre, teníamos mejores historias al lado de casa.

Orovalle potencia la mina de Belmonte con una inversión de 20 millones y 60 empleos - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

20.09.2016 | 03:49

Oviedo, Pablo CASTAÑO Orovalle, la filial asturiana de la compañía canadiense Orvana Minerals, invertirá más de 20 millones de euros en potenciar la mina de oro, cobre y plata de El Valle-Boinás, en el concejo de Belmonte de Miranda. Este plan, que se suma a la reciente reapertura de la mina de Carlés, en Salas, incluye la contratación de 60 nuevos trabajadores, según señalaron fuentes de Orovalle. 

La mejora de la cotización del oro -se mantiene por encima de los 1.300 dólares por onza- y la inyección de capital que ha recibido Orvana tras firmar un contrato de venta de minerales de más de 11 millones de euros con el fondo Samsung C&T, ha empujado a la compañía canadiense a reforzar su apuesta por Asturias con un programa de inversiones en infraestructuras y contrataciones para la mina de El Valle-Boinás. El plan de infraestructuras para mejorar la producción, que ascenderá a 20 millones para los tres próximos ejercicios, incluye la construcción de una nueva línea eléctrica que solventará las actuales carencias energéticas de la mina de Belmonte, un plan de gestión de aguas, la renovación del parque de maquinaria pesada y el desarrollo de infraestructuras de relleno de cámaras. 

Por lo que respecta a la contratación de personal, se incrementa la plantilla de la mina El Valle-Boinás con 60 nuevas altas, principalmente operadores de planta, de maquinaria y mina; mecánicos; ayudantes de mina y ayudantes de perforación. 

El refuerzo de la mina de Belmonte -donde recientemente se identificaron más recursos de los inicialmente identificados-, se suma a la reapertura de la explotación de Carlés, en Salas, que retomó su actividad a principios de mes después de permanecer paralizada desde marzo de 2015. La mina volverá a extraer oro con una plantilla de 69 trabajadores, de los cuales 57 corresponden a la subcontrata Satra y el resto es personal propio de Orovalle. 

La reapertura de Carlés y los proyectos para El Valle-Boinás "incrementan la plantilla Orovalle en un 17%", según destacaron fuentes de la compañía, que añadieron que las dos minas que tienen en Asturias "generan más de 1.000 puestos de trabajo, de los cuales algo más de la mitad son trabajadores directos y contratistas". 

Orovalle extrae oro, cobre y plata en el denominado "Cinturón de oro del río Narcea", zona de histórica tradición aurífera minera que se remonta a la época del Imperio Romano. Orovalle opera las minas de El Valle-Boinás y Carlés, en las comarcas de Belmonte de Miranda y Salas. En 2015, la producción de Orovalle, concentrada en su mina de El Valle-Boinás, ascendió en 2015 a 53.957 onzas de oro; 6,1 millones de libras de cobre y 166.744 onzas de plata. Para 2016 se estima una producción de entre 43.000 y 46.000 onzas de oro, de entre 4,5 y 5 millones de libras de cobre y de entre 120.000 y 130.000 onzas de plata. 

Mejoras ambientales 

Orvana, empresa minera con sede en Toronto que cotiza en la Bolsa de esa ciudad canadiense, cuenta con las explotaciones asturianas de Orovalle y la mina de Don Mario en Bolivia. Además de los costes operativos de las minas, Orvana ha invertido en Asturias más de 51 millones de euros desde 2012, según destacaron ayer fuentes de Orovalle, que añadieron que hasta la fecha la compañía ha invertido más de 2 millones de euros en actuaciones medioambientales para amortiguar los impactos ambientales de las minas interiores y exteriores.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, a mi no me gustaría demasiado que sacasen el oro de donde está, y menos una empresa canadiense. No entienđo como España tiene empresas capaces de ampliar el Canal de Panamá o realizar viaductos de ingeniería increíble y sin embargo tiene que venir una empresa canadiense a sacar el oro. 
Me imagino que sacarán el mineral lo lavarán, dejarán el residuo contaminante en Asturias y luego acuñarán monedas Maple Leaf. 
Y encima lo venderán como un éxito de reindustrializacion...
No me gusta demasiado, con los años, cada vez voy valorando más la naturaleza limpia, como una fuente de riqueza. 

Un saludo


----------



## racional (20 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, a mi no me gustaría demasiado que sacasen el oro de donde está, y menos una empresa canadiense. No entienđo como España tiene empresas capaces de ampliar el Canal de Panamá o realizar viaductos de ingeniería increíble y sin embargo tiene que venir una empresa canadiense a sacar el oro.



Esperemos que no les permitan esa aberración medioambiental, extraer oro deberia estar prohibido en todo el planeta. La mineria destruye la naturaleza, asi ha quedado la zona del Amazonas de Madre de Dios, arrasada por la mineria.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Sep 2016)

Pedernal y racional yo amo la naturaleza más que el oro, pero el oro me gusta por todas las cosas que hemos hablado aquí. Hay nuevas formas modernas de extraer el oro con un impacto ambiental muy reducido y poco contaminante, el problema es que debería primar el interés general y obligar a toda empresa minera que quiera extraer nuestro dorado metal, a seguir los nuevos procedimientos y prohibir aquellos que son devastadores. Por que se les permite? Supongo que porqué dan trabajo a la gente y solo se piensa en el corto plazo. Esperemos que las leyes evolucionen para que las mineras, una vez acabada su actividad, dejasen el terreno limpio y se reforestase.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, me temo que la realidad es que extraer oro respetando el entorno, los acuíferos y la naturaleza es posible, pero lo encarecería por encima de su valor... No sale rentable extraerlo sin contaminar.Pasa lo mismo que con el fracking...
Pan para nosotros... Miseria y desgracia para nuestros hijos y nietos. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Seven Ages of Gold : OMFIF

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Buenas tardes.
Un artículo bien razonado sobre la supuesta pérdida de la "identidad europea" (inmigración obliga). Es larguito pero yo creo que merece la pena.

Pego dos párrafos:

_La gente habla como si nuestro destino como europeos fuese llevar chilaba y babuchas cuando son nuestros nuevos vecinos lo que ya en su propio país preferían un chandal Adidas. Es una tendencia global que apenas constituye excepción en aquellos que solo ven al rostro del otro en la modernidad que les colonializa y dedicen aferrarse a su conservadurismo más arcaico para no perder su identidad, lo cual es un problema propio de una globalización que mas bien podríamos llamar “norteamericanización”._


_La tesis del mencionado libro de Amin Maalouf puede resumir este post. Si no somos capaces de vernos a cada uno de nosotros como la suma de nuestras múltiples pertenencias culturales, si no entendemos nuestras identidades como lo que son: algo complejo e interrelacionado no solo con nuestros vecinos sino también con todos nuestros contemporáneos, si no somos capaces de entender que la cultura y las identidades no son un foto fija sino una realidad que muta constantemente, si no conseguimos ver la distancia entre lo que somos y lo que creemos ser, nos estaremos limitando a identificarnos como miembros de una tribu, y seguiremos deshumanizando y temiendo al diferente._

La inmigración y la


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

- LME y WGC lanzarán futuros sobre el precio del oro y la plata en 2017

No deja de ser un "Brindis al Sol", pero bueno es lo que hay... Lo mejor, que cada cual se haga con SU Oro FÍSICO y pasando del "papel"...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Sep 2016)

A mi me encantaría que el precio del oro y la plata la dictasen unicamente la compra venta del metal y no como ahora que todo está enmierdado para que ganen siempre los mismos especulando.
Frish ese articulo esta escrito por un inmigracionista que seguro saca tajada de la invasión de una forma u otra. Solo intenta menoscavar los valores y tradiciones europeas para dejarnos colonizar por el islam.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo este artículo bastante interesante, pero para aquellos que gusten de conocer sobre el tema financiero...

- Mind The Risk-Parity Unwind

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Hacía tiempo que no se enlazaba en este hilo un artículo del inefable Eladio Fernández.

Éste va sobre Rita.

Es tal el tinglado que se tienen montado algunos que uno se maravilla de tanta ceguera por parte de la ciudadanía.

En fin, no sé qué conyo nos mueve para impedirnos salir a las calles.

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...bera-abrira-un-nuevo-gurtel-canta-rita-canta/


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> ../...
> 
> Frish ese articulo esta escrito por un inmigracionista que seguro saca tajada de la invasión de una forma u otra. Solo intenta menoscavar los valores y tradiciones europeas para dejarnos colonizar por el islam.



Sí, entiendo lo que dices y, bueno, puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que dices.
Pero lo que, también, dice el artículo (y para mí lo más importante) es que cuando los susodichos europeos hablan de "identidad europea" no tienen ni idea de lo que están hablando, teniendo en cuenta de que están colgados (en todo) del País sin Nombre y su "identidad".

Pero, bueno, sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, vamos a dejar algo sobre la Plata...

- Key Silver Market Update | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, me temo que la realidad es que extraer oro respetando el entorno, los acuíferos y la naturaleza es posible, pero lo encarecería por encima de su valor... No sale rentable extraerlo sin contaminar.Pasa lo mismo que con el fracking...
> Pan para nosotros... Miseria y desgracia para nuestros hijos y nietos.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues sí, aunque matizaría: pan para algunos de nosotros y desgracias para nuestros hijos y nietos (yo no los tengo pero asumo los de los demás).

En una corta frase has resumido una de las lacras y leitmotiv del mundo en el que vivimos. ¿Qué hay de lo mío?

Lo mío (y sólo lo mío).

No me quiero lanzar a predicar pero es que, a veces, las cosas son más sencillas de lo que parecen.

Vivimos en un sistema basado en la codicia y mientras no seamos mayoría los que nos rebelamos ante tanta injusticia, el sistema seguirá siendo el mismo (con oro, con bitcoins o con deudas de 400% sobre el PIB).


----------



## amador (20 Sep 2016)

Intuyo que es interesante lo que dice el artículo, pero la verdad no entiendo la jerga de la que habla.

No lo digo por el inglés sino por los términos técnicos.

Ola 1, 2, 3, 4, ni idea que es

Si alguien es tan amable de explicar un poco ...

Saludos

AMA-TOR !!!




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, vamos a dejar algo sobre la Plata...
> 
> - Key Silver Market Update | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Es AT (análisis técnico). Las olas son ciclos, que los que analizan valores o lo que fuese, creen entender hay patrones que se repiten.

Si no entiendes de eso (como es mi caso) hazte a una idea de que es como ir al oráculo de Delfos pero con ordenador.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

¿Oráculo de Delfos con ordenador? Pues, es una comparación de lo más ABSURDA... El AT ya existía antes de que todos tuviéramos un portátil a mano. Y dentro del AT hay muchas variables y pienso, amador, que paketazo te dará una explicación mucho más TÉCNICA...

El artículo que he enlazado me parece que está estructurado en función de las Ondas de Elliott... Te dejo un enlace sobre ello...

Teoria de las ondas de Elliott - YouTube

En fin, amador, supongo que paketazo te sacará de dudas, pero puedes mirarte lo que te he enlazado, porque hay muchos analistas que creen en este "modelo"... Por cierto, en el AT NO hay ningún arte "adivinatorio" y SÍ mucho de estudio, pero claro es muy fácil opinar de algo sin tener ni idea de ello...

En lo personal, a mí no me convence y yo trabajo con mis conocidas "pautas", pero vamos hay que respetar algo que requiere de mucho tiempo y una gran disciplina.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2016)

Esperemos a que paketazo nos aclare "a todos".


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Habla por ti...


----------



## paketazo (20 Sep 2016)

jajajajaja

Me meo de la risa...sois la ¡ostia!

El AT es algo tan simple como basarse en la estadística para predecir un posterior comportamiento.

Si yo meo 5 veces al día de media, y hoy por ejemplo en lo que va de día llevo 2, cualquiera podrá entender que es posible que antes de que termine el día mee alguna vez más.

¿mearé seguro una vez más?...pues no es seguro al 100%, pero si a un altísimo porcentaje.

Las ondas de Eliot, se basan en patrones que suelen centrarse en 5 ondas:

TeorÃ*a de las Ondas de Elliott - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿creo en este tipo de patrón?

Pues bueno, la verdad que no demasiado, ya que cada uno interpreta las ondas antes de que se completen a su manera...unos dicen que ya ha empezado, otros que estamos a punto, y otros que aun falta...

Todos los osciladores, Fibonaccis, cuñas, tendencias, medias móviles...se suelen basar en la estadística pura...el secreto, no es que funcione, el gran secreto es que los que programan las maquinitas, han de hacerlo siguiendo algún parámetro, algún algoritmo...

Y por supuesto que para programar las computadoras que operan los mercados, emplean análisis técnico, pero no es lo único, cada programador o grupo de programadores empelan muchas otras variables...incluso se comenta que meten como variable la climatología de wall street, o si habla el presidente de USA en la TV...

¿Qué quiero decir con esto?

Pues que a mayor número de variables a analizar, más difícil será predecir el comportamiento de los mercados...es como mirar una imagen con solo un circulo...te preguntan que has visto y dirás...¡un circulo!...es sencillo.

Ahora pensad que os pongan delante una imagen con 100 polígonos diferentes y os la dejen ver 5 segundos...luego os preguntarán lo que había, y apenas acertareis media docena...a más variables...mayor margen de error.

Por eso yo uso el análisis técnico, pero también os confirmo que cuanta más gente lo use, y más supercomputadoras lo empleen , menos se acertará, pues lo que hay que predecir, ya está predicho por casi todos, y no sucederá.

Es como si miras por la mañana el parte de tráfico, y te dicen que hay dos vías, una con obras y la otra no...si todos miran ese parte, es plausible que la vía sin obras se colapse incluso más que la que tiene obras, por consiguiente, la misma información en manos de todos, carece de mucho valor.

Buenas noches, y que el AT no os quite el sueño...ya dejé yo de dormir por todos vosotros en su día.



Buenas noches a todos.

P.D. Yo también creo que la plata romperá por arriba.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

Bueno, estaba claro que eran las Ondas de Elliott...

Yo, paketazo, NO creo en las Ondas de Elliott porque se pueden comprobar "a posteriori" y aún así... Y tampoco en el AT por la simple razón de que TODO el mundo sabe dónde están los Stops y con "pasta" pueden presionarlos tanto al alza como a la baja... Aparte de que existen hoy en día tantas "variables" que los "pezqueñines" apenas cuentan en ese mundo, pero conozco gente -poca, eso SÍ...- que le va bien ahí, pero creo que a la larga es un lugar de suma "cero".

Respecto a la Plata, paketazo, también creo que romperá por arriba, pero NO a corto plazo... Vamos a ver qué hace la Plata a finales de Noviembre y que es cuando empieza a moverse al alza, al menos estacionalmente, pero este Verano lo ha hecho francamente bien, por tanto más motivos para ser optimistas en el medio y largo plazo. De hecho, hay una "pauta" que ya veremos si se cumple, pero que si fuera así podría dar muy buenas noticias a los "plateros" a lo largo del 2018...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Sep 2016)

El AT se basa ya en la IA pero solo tienen acceso muy pocas personas, sabes fernando, la élite cuenta con herramientas de analisis inteligente de metadatos y puede predecir los acontecimientos económicos y políticos, con aterradora precisión. Ellos ya cuentan con la inteligencia cuantica-positrónica. No lo hacen saber a la gente pues mantienen así muchos años de ventaja. Google el año que viene presentará su inteligencia cuantica y os daréis cuenta que la estan usando ya para dirigir el mundo.
En 2.030 todas las cosas y coches se controlarán via internet por una IA que se volverá onmipresente y casi autónoma. No nos dejarán ni conducir fuera de los circuitos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2016)

¡Uy! HUMANO DE PLATA, me parece que "patinas" un poco o mucho, no lo sé... ¿Sabes? NO hay tanto "secretismo" respecto a la Inteligencia Artificial y es tan fácil como leer los trabajos de D. Ramón López de Mantarés, Director del Instituto de Investigación en Inteligencia Artificial (IIIA) del CSIC y Premio Nacional de Informática 2012... Vamos, que para "enterarse" de qué va esta "historia" NO hace falta salir de nuestro país.

Y te extraigo algo que dijo recientemente: "... la AI es ahora una tecnología o una ciencia muy "horizontal", como las Matemáticas..."

Es más, ¿las HFT qué son? pues Inteligencia Artificial, ni más ni menos... Y ahí reside su "peligro": parece ser que están tomando decisiones "propias"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (21 Sep 2016)

Compañero !!! ¿Qué t'has tomao? 

Vaya palabros : : : 



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Ellos ya cuentan con la inteligencia cuantica-positrónica. No lo hacen saber a la gente pues mantienen así muchos años de ventaja.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (21 Sep 2016)

Fernando me refiero a la autentica inteligencia no humana con base de silicio y no carbonica con funcionamiento cuantico y no a los algoritmos tradicionales obtenidas por el sistema binario.

Holanda exige a los refugiados que se comprometan por escrito a respetar los valores occidentales | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos, muy animada esta la cosa.

*paketazo*, fully agree. De hecho, ademas del AT y los fundamentales, la gran mayoria de los mortales esta fuertemente sesgado por el "miedo a la perdida", lo cual influye en sus decisiones, predominando sobre el "deseo de ganancia"... y entiendo que esto es un factor que debe considerarse si alguien se dedica a prospeccion... El gran Kahnehan (a mi me encanta, premio Nobel de economia por sus trabajos en psicologia, aunque tiene sus detractores), tiene interesantes estudios sobre esto, ademas de otros autores... y como factor contextual de este "miedo a la perdida" tambien tenemos la "falacia del costo hundido" (sunk cost fallacy)... 

Behavioral Concepts: Sunk cost fallacy | Behavioraleconomics.com | The BE Hub

Sobre el compromiso escrito de adherencia a los valores occidentales que tienen que firmar los sirios, mas alla de un canto al sol que no sirve para nada, me gustaria saber si han especificado alguno de estos valores... igual los holandeses han incluido "ir a los coffe shops al menos 1 vez por mes" ... en fin... mas de lo mismo para el pueblo... ::


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2016)

*JohnGalt* efectivamente, la aversión al riesgo ya aparece en las ecuaciones clásicas de economía, y está siempre directamente relacionada con el tipo de inversión y sus rendimientos.

Yo cuando explico esto lo suelo simplificar:


Hay dos puertas con premios tras ellas, en una hay un forzudo 4X4, y supuestamente tras su puerta hay un premio cojonudo, en la otra hay un tipo normal, tirando a tirillas, pero tras su puerta supuestamente hay un premio escaso.

¿Qué puerta eliges?

Nuestro cerebro trata de protegernos, y nos dirá que como no hay premio seguro tras ninguna puerta, intentaremos alcanzar el que estadísticamente está más a nuestro alcance.

No obstante, hay aquí una paradoja, que es la del "jugador", está explica por ejemplo la personalidad de algunas personas que esperan ganar mucho en contra de la estadística.

Juegos de azar, inversiones bursátiles muy arriesgadas, apuestas deportivas...

Actualmente yo considero que la psicología, y la sociología de un determinado grupo, puede afectar incluso la sucesión lógica de los acontecimientos, yendo en contra de la propia estadística. 

Por ejemplo supongamos que un valor bursátil como BME paga dividendo religioso cada año...de repente se filtra una noticia no contrastada en internet diciendo que no repartirá dividendo, luego esa noticia se extiende por las redes sociales...es posible que la masa deduzca erróneamente que BME no dará dividendo y su precio caerá en contra de la lógica.

En conclusión...chaval joven (nada de aversión al riesgo)...adulto joven (50/50)... adulto mayor (aversión al riego alta) 

Buenos días a todos, gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Bueno, que no andaba lejos del tema con lo del oráculo de Delfos informatizado.

Muchas gracias paketazo y JohnGalt por las explicaciones con ejemplos escatológicos (así se entiende mejor).


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *JohnGalt* efectivamente, la aversión al riesgo ya aparece en las ecuaciones clásicas de economía, y está siempre directamente relacionada con el tipo de inversión y sus rendimientos.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Difruto leyendote, *paketazo*. Gracias. La verdad los que escribis aqui teneis, mas alla del alto nivel en vuestras areas de conocimiento (no necesariamente profesionales on con las que os ganais las habichuelas), el "arte" de explicarlo de forma sencilla y la *generosidad *de hacerlo. Un lujo.

Absolutamente, en realidad, es el "poder del grupo", lo que empezo a desarrollar Asch en su dia deberia ser estudiado en todas las escuelas (no esperar a estudiar psicologia): factores como la "inclusion", la "dilucion de responsabilidad" o la "ceguera temporal" condicionan el compartamiento de un individuo... a mas caracter, menos influencia... pero no necesariamente a menos conocimiento... e

Y efectivamente, se toman decisiones que suelen ir contra de la estadistica... 
La aversion a la perdida es uno de las decenas de "biases" que tenemos...

Lo del riesgo e incertidumbre, daria para un largo debate...

Gracias paketazo!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: No acabo de estar totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentáis, tanto paketazo como JohnGalt... Quizás, en la forma que lo comentáis, pero NO en el "fondo"... ¿O SÍ? La verdad, NO lo tengo claro...

A ver si consigo "explicarme" como solemos hacer por aquí, es decir que TODO el mundo nos entienda y, por consiguiente, de la forma más "llana" posible y ese es un aspecto que se valora mucho en este hilo...

paketazo y JohnGalt, eso que comentáis se podría aplicar al tema de las "inversiones" y tampoco lo tengo tan claro como vosotros. Procedo del mundo militar y de la Seguridad, de manera que hay "colectivos" en que esa aversión al riesgo NO ENCAJA en modo alguno, por tanto vosotros habláis de otra cosa y que simplificando es lo que se conoce como CODICIA y MIEDO aplicados al mundo del "Ahorro/Inversión"... Y, en el mundo REAL, insisto en que esa NO es una constante tal y como la explicáis.

Por cierto, si retomo al Sr. López de Mántares:

"El problema es que se subestima la complejidad del cerebro. Se conoce y modeliza la parte eléctrica de las neuronas. Pero las neuronas tienen una parte de química: funcionan sumergidas en una "sopa" de Química. Además, hasta hace poco NO se sabía que las células llamadas "gliales" del cerebro son como un "metacontrol". Son más NUMEROSAS que las neuronas y CONTROLAN lo que hacen éstas y su sipnasis. Y ningún modelo computacional de redes neuronales tiene en cuenta esto y tampoco lo hacen los modelos de mapas de conexiones de la conectómica. LA PARTE QUÍMICA DEL CEREBRO NO SE ESTÁ MODELIZANDO."

En fin, las "mayúsculas" son mías y he intentado RESALTARLO. Entiendo que es más importante de lo que ahora nos estamos planteando. Quizás, la gran diferencia es que la IA está respondiendo adecuadamente al lenguaje humano SIN ENTENDERLO... Es algo realmente curioso y si lo extrapolamos a las HFT tenemos que, aparte de todas las "variables" técnicas y matemáticas, conocen también nuestras reacciones emocionales y con todo ello tienen el "cóctel" perfecto para manejar a su antojo a las Bolsas... El problema auténtico vendrá cuando quieran COMPETIR entre ellas, es decir se hagan la GUERRA y no creo que eso esté muy alejado, vamos que NO es terreno propio de la Ciencia Ficción...

Lástima que mis conocimientos científicos son más que limitados en muchas áreas y lo mío es la Historia, Economía, Socio-política, etc., bueno ya lo sabéis los que me leéis.

Y dejo esto de Luis Riestra con el que, normalmente, NO suelo de estar de acuerdo por su "plumero" ideológico, pero me gusta leerlo por los datos que suele proporcionar y, en ocasiones, también por algunos de los análisis que efectúa.

- Vozpópuli - Rusia y su recuperación

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2016)

La aversión al riesgo, es un parámetro difícil de mesurar, efectivamente, sin embargo sí se puede trabajar con él, en base a encuestas o estadísticas pasadas.

Otro ejemplo sencillo:

Hoy en día a muchos a pesar de que nos ofrecieran un negocio teóricamente bueno, relacionado con el ladrillo, es probable que ni nos lo planteásemos, ya que en ese sector en concreto, hay una aversión al riesgo más elevada que hace 10 años.

¿Es mesurable individualmente la aversión al riesgo?...creo que usando el cálculo diferencial, podríamos acercarnos a un límite personal muy certero.

Solo bastaría con responder un cuestionario de modo honrado.

Serían preguntas del tipo:

¿antepondrías la seguridad de tu familia ante una inversión de riesgo?

¿apostarías la mitad de tu fortuna para doblarla a cara o cruz?

¿aceptarías un rendimiento anual del 1% suscribiendo un plazo fijo de 30 años?

¿invertirías en una acción que lleva una caída de un 80%?

Serían cuestiones de perfil personal y centradas en esa aversión.

Según el rango de edades, está bastante comprobado que los años nos hacen más adversos al riesgo, y supongo que los motivos, serán en base al conocimiento y la experiencia adquirida.

En cuanto ala parte química que aporta *Fernando* es una verdad como un templo, ya que la química cerebral, puede ser modificada por muchos factores externos...drogas, estar enamorado, una mala noticia, una encrucijada vital, noticias sensacionalistas...

No obstante, vuelvo a remitirme a las ecuaciones clásicas de economía, dónde de un modo bastante eficaz, se introduce su estudio y desarrollo, en base a la estadística sobre todo, y se obtienen unos resultados muy concretos y bastante válidos.

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j...pkfD5NGSh7b0BP3wg&sig2=ArEHQXV_3veWZ1yvRhIzCA

Esto que os adjunto es un tocho que no os recomiendo ni abrir, ya que si no estáis puestos en matemática o economía, no os enterareis de casi nada, pero bueno, viene a decir un poco lo que antes he explicado de manera llana y a lo "burro".

Ya como ejemplo final, la aversión al riesgo, también se puede resumir/entender, en una partida de poker, dónde generalmente hace falta un equilibrio bueno entre la aversión y la no aversión, ya que estar en uno de esos extremos, a medio plazo te hará perder y quedarte fuera del juego...no me refiero a una sola partida, hablo de un numero suficiente para obtener datos estadísticos claros (100 partidas por ejemplo)

El jugador que sepa ir de farol, y al mismo tiempo entender el juego cuando lleva buenas manos, generalmente logrará echar de la mesa a los adversos al riesgo, y a los lanzados/arriesgados.

Un saludo a todos, y buenas tardes.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Sep 2016)

Hola *fernando*.

Si, entiendo lo que comentas, pero lo que trato de explicar no es la "aversion al riesgo", sino la "aversion a la perdida" que suele ganar al "deseo de ganancia'... lo del riesgo e incertidumbre, como comente, daria para otro debate... 

Asi es, hay colectivos, grupos, etc... con distintos "valores" compartidos, que hacen que sus decisiones sean distintas a otros grupos... pero el "sentido de pertenencia al grupo", existe, y justamente seguridad y militar son un ejemplo de ello...

Entiendo perfectamente que la gran mayoria de los experimentos son en entornos "relativamente aislados" (suelen ser en universidades, etc, etc..) pero pueden servirnos de referencia.

En el enlace que os dejo mas abajo (si os gusta la psicologia, sociologia y neurociencia social os sera interesante, sino, pasad de el), se explica uno de los experimentos (hay bastantes mas por otros autores), relacionado con la "aversion a la perdida".

En una clase universitaria los estudiantes llegan y se sientan. Un miembro del equipo de investigadores selecciona al azar un tercio de asientos y les dan un tazon con cierta ornamentacion (valorado en 5$). Los denominaremos "vendedores".
Los "vendedores" reciben un cuestionario en el que se les pide para un rango de posibles valores del tazon entre 0.5 $ y 9.54 (en intervalos de 50 centimos) si estarian dispuestos a venderlo por ese precio o se lo quedarian. Y se les dice que despues, se les dara la oportunidad real de venderlo a un precio que se determinara posteriormente, si desean hacerlo. 
Algunos estudiantes que no tienen tazon (no todos) reciben un cuestionario parecido, y se les dice que indiquen para cada uno de los valores del cuestionario si estarian dispuestos a aceptar el tazon o en su defecto aceptar el efectivo (mismo patron: de 0.5 $ a 9.5$ en intervalos de 0.5$). Se les dice que posteriormente podran tener la opcion de recibir el tazon el una cantidad de dinero que sera determinada a posteriori. Los llamaremos "los compradores".


Las conclusiones de Thaler (he leido su ultimo libro recientement y me ha decepcionado un poco, la verdad) se centran en el concepto de "la aversion a la perdida": el valor medio que los "vendedores" asignaron al tazon fue de $7.12, mientras que para los "compradores" el valor medio fue de $3.12 (experimento 1), $7.0 y $3.5 (experimento 2).

Insisto en que entornos experimentales difieren de entornos reales y que en psicologia y estadistica se introdujo el concepto de grupo de control hace unos anyos (experimentos que no lo tengan, pueden estar sesgados), pero hay otros muchos mas realizados recientemente... tambien se ha monitoreado la actividad cerebral con fMRI durante la toma de estas decisiones... pero es demasiado largo... 

En definitiva, hay estudios que indican que el "miedo a la perdida" supera a la "posibilidad de ganancia"... si la decision se toma en base a informacion recibida viendo que a tu alrededor otros miembros de tu grupo la estan tomando (vender acciones de companyia X....)... el miedo a perder el valor de esa accion y ver lo que hacen los otros... te arrastra...

Abrazos a tod@s

EDITO - ME OLVIDE EL ENLACE

http://www3.uah.es/econ/MicroDoct/Tversky_Kahneman_1991_Loss aversion.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Hola, paketazo: En fin, sigo pensando igual... ya sé que los que escribimos por aquí NO pretendemos "convencer" a NADIE y nos limitamos a hacer una exposición de una temática y dar nuestra opinión al respecto, pero para que me "entiendas"... Vamos a responder a las preguntas "tipo" que colocas:

- ¡Joder! anda que no hemos debatido sobre esto durante el pasado Fin de Semana... pues, paketazo, va a ser que estás equivocado o la "estadística": la gente se metió en la inversión en la vivienda "anteponiendo" la "Seguridad" de la familia. Y lo mismo sucedió con muchos nuevos "empresarios"... Es decir, SÍ que se anteponen ciertas "Inversiones" sobre cualquier otra consideración y si hiciéramos una estadística al respecto, resultaría DEMOLEDORA... Bueno, hablo desde el conocimiento de causa porque conozco la "leche" de gente de mi entorno que me "avalan" en este apartado.

- Pues, dependerá de la fortuna que tengas y, sobre todo, la EDAD. Si no tienes "cargas" puedes tomar cualquier opción... Mira, paketazo, en cierta ocasión conocí el "Juego ilegal" y me chocó mucho la capacidad de riesgo que se puede asumir en una simple partida de la "Señora"... SÍ, aquí ya entraba esa faceta sobre la Química "cerebral" que comentaba.

- Ya se están aceptando rendimientos parecidos en los Bonos y eso lo están haciendo inversores "cualificados", ¿No? Yo mismo, a menos plazo, he aceptado en mi PPA un rendimiento que ahora anda por el 1,5%...

- Pues, dependerá de la empresa o de la "óptica" especulativa que se tenga, pero yo recuerdo que cuando estaba en Bolsa había entrado en acciones muy caídas: unas veces salió bien y otras mal, aunque puedes cambiar el orden si te parece bien. Tampoco ahora recuerdo cómo me fue con ellas en el cómputo total.

Ya ves, paketazo, que en este tema hay más tonos "grises" que "blancos" y "negros", por eso mismo te decía que NO lo tenía claro y ahora... Je,je,je... mucho menos.

Ciertamente, con la edad te vuelves más CONSERVADOR, pero porque intentas consolidar lo que has conseguido después de ARRIESGAR, sino de qué... Y, efectivamente, hablo de quien tenga un cierto Patrimonio constituido, ni mayor ni menor, simplemente que esté libre de Deuda... sino ya no me sirve.

Bueno, paketazo, conozco el mundo de las "Cartas" y el Poker NO me parece un ejemplo muy bueno... Ahí hay una componente ESPECULATIVA muy grande y común a casi todos los participantes a una partida. Con grandes cantidades de dinero sobre la mesa, los "faroles" suelen ser eso... y depende de la "pasta" que tengas para "presionar". En fin, es lo que he visto en múltiples ocasiones, aunque es un mundo que NUNCA me ha atraído y mi relación con el mismo fue la que fue... y que no es difícil de "adivinar"... Je,je,je.

Mira, paketazo, hubo un tiempo que jugaba bastante bien al Ajedrez y me hubiera servido más un ejemplo enfocado al mismo. Por ejemplo, yo cuando jugaba con negras, hacia una Defensa India de Rey, pero el objetivo era... ¡GANAR!

Ja,ja,ja... es como tu ejemplo anterior de los "machacas": TAMPOCO es así... A Madonna le acompaña un 4x4, pero a un Presidente americano un 2x2 o menos... ¿Por qué será?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Os traigo una noticia que a mi me resulta incomprensible, a menos que sea cierta la teoría conspiracionista sobre el empeño maquiavélico en embrutecer y robotizar a las personas.

Se trata de la reducción sustancial de la enseñanza de la filosofía en las aulas de nuestro ya demasiado maltratado país.

Lo curioso (¿será por la globalización?) es que en Francia pasa lo mismo. Increíble ¡En Francia!

Os pego dos párrafos de un artículo en español.

_... este año no os preguntaréis cuál es el origen del Universo. Tampoco os hablarán de que existieron en la Antigüedad unos filósofos que, en esta facultad tan amante de palabras raras pero de ideas claras, denominamos presocráticos. No estaréis al tanto de la polémica entre Sócrates y los Sofistas. El debate entre lo natural y lo convencional –Physis y Nomos– no se os pasará ni por la imaginación.

No tendréis ni la más remota idea de por qué Platón propone una escisión entre el mundo sensible y el mundo de las Ideas. Tampoco sabréis que Aristóteles habla de cuatro virtudes y alaba los beneficios de la prudencia. Ni veréis el gran cambio que sufre el objeto de estudio de la filosofía cuando irrumpe en ella la patrística y el pensamiento cristiano. No sabréis de qué forma justifica Descartes la existencia del mundo como entidad real y no sólo como posible objeto de la imaginación. No sabréis que Hume critica con una agudeza asombrosa el concepto de causalidad. Bueno, ni siquiera, queridos, os plantearéis si en el mundo existen causas y efectos."_

Aquí el enlace y a quien interese más el tema que lea el comentario que se hace al artículo.

Carta a quien no estudie Filosofía en Bachillerato | Iniciativa Debate

Aquí el enlace sobre la situación en Francia.

Les professeurs de philosophie se mobilisent pour défendre la discipline


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Sep 2016)

Eso sí que me da miedo ¿Por qué no quieren que la gente sepa pensar y razonar?

Sin espíritu crítico ....... bebbeeeeee


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Os voy a contar una historieta que ha ocurrido hoy en el paso fronterizo entre Francia e Italia. La tengo de primera mano. Es un amigo mio que me ha llamado esta tarde para contármelo.

Os la cuento para que veáis que esto va a toda mecha.

Él y su mujer han salido de viaje desde España para pasar por Italia, Eslovenia ... y llegar hasta Bulgaria. Como el viaje es largo han decidido llevar 11 mil euros en metálico. En la frontera franco-italiana, les paran en la aduana francesa y les preguntan si llevan dinero en métalico. Contestan que sí, que 11 mil euros y los enseñan. El aduanero les dice que es ilegal. Mi amigo que habla perfectamente el francés le dice que según la normativa europea, se pueden llevar 10 mil euros por persona. El aduanero contesta que no. Mi amigo pide que le enseñe el documento oficial en el que dice que no. El aduanero le indica que lea el cartel que está pegado en esa ventana. Mi amigo lo lee y le dice: ahí pone 10 mil euros por persona. El aduanero le contesta que en Francia por persona significa por unidad familiar. Le pregunta si están casados. Sí, estamos casados. Pregunta si es en régimen de gananciales o separación de bienes. Mi amigo contesta que gananciales. El aduanero le dice que en ese caso están cometiendo una ilegalidad. Les hace firmar un atestado y les impone una multa de 400 euros. Antes, les pide que muestren el recibo bancario que prueba la procedencia del dinero. Mi amigo, persona precavida, le entrega el recibo de un banco español. El aduanero le dice que de no haber llevado el recibo bancario, le hubieran confiscado la totalidad de la suma.

Aviso a navegantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Lo que cuentas es para CAGARSE ya de una PUTA VEZ en todo este Sistema y, desde luego, haces bien en comentarlo porque existen "creencias" erróneas al respecto.

Lo hemos comentado muchas veces por aquí: NADIE, pero NADIE es "dueño" de lo SUYO. En "teoría", SÍ, sobre todo para pagar Impuestos y demás "mordidas" legales...

A este paso, frisch, los "navegantes" como yo vamos a seguir la "filosofía" de Jacques Mesrine... Supongo que habrás oído algo del "personaje" en las Galias y que allí, al igual que en Canadá, supuso un gran problema que eliminaron por la "vía rápida". Independientemente, de lo que se pueda pensar en relación a él, para mí hubo un momento en que fue un "referente"... Y yo tengo esa "mentalidad" en según qué cosas.

Gracias, frisch, por contarnos algo que entiendo es muy RELEVANTE...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Sé quien era Mesrine (me había olvidado de él).
Esto ya no tiene nombre.
Mi amigo va a recurrir, por supuesto, pero la tónica ya está marcada.
Un pringao de aduanero (éste), que ni siente ni padece, haciendo de esbirro del sistema.
Hasta que un día el aduanero o el policía no sean ya ni de carne y hueso sino máquinas. Obviamente, llegado ese momento no hay ni conversación posible.

En fin ...

Espero irme a criar malvas antes de que llegue eso.

El abrazo de vuelta.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Bueno, quienes acudan a Wikipedia para saber quién fue Mesrine se pueden ahorrar lo que pone ahí... Nada que ver con la auténtica REALIDAD y algo sé al respecto, pero de eso hace ya muchísimos años. Aún recuerdo cuando su principal lugarteniente se PASEÓ por España...

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (21 Sep 2016)

La FED ha dejado los tipos igual. No hay subida. A ver cómo afecta esto al oro.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Bueno, SOY, era lo más previsible y Charizato21 NO aciertas una... De momento, y también era previsible, los MPs VOLANDO y hace unos minutos: el Oro en los $1338,75 y la Plata en los $19,952 (¡Ojo! a ésta...). También es posible que exista una sobre reacción a la noticia y mañana ya tendremos una mejor composición de lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## Peluche (21 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Os voy a contar una historieta que ha ocurrido hoy en el paso fronterizo entre Francia e Italia. La tengo de primera mano. Es un amigo mio que me ha llamado esta tarde para contármelo.
> 
> Os la cuento para que veáis que esto va a toda mecha.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta me corroe...

Entre Francia e Italia hay ADUANA ??????

No son dos paises de la UE ???

A mi no me han parado nunca de nunca, o circulaban por una carretera secundaria ??

S2


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, quienes acudan a Wikipedia para saber quién fue Mesrine se pueden ahorrar lo que pone ahí... Nada que ver con la auténtica REALIDAD .../...



Confirmo lo que dices, según lo que yo sé, claro.
Era un tipo que había entendido que vivía en un mundo de sanguijuelas y decidió ridiculizar al sistema político-legal.

Al final, según su abogada y su compañera, La République decidió eliminarlo (físicamente).

Pero bueno, si La République (o sus representantes) es capaz de recibir dinero de Gadafi y luego cepillárselo, de qué no será capaz.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2016)

*frish* grave ofensa nos narras contra la libre circulación de capitales entre estados miembros. Pero claro, si fuera a través de una entidad bancaria, podría sacar lo que le saliera de los mismísimos, pero el efectivo...mala cosa...veneno...no tocar.

Por motivos como este se tuvieron que crear las cripto monedas...¿saldrán adelante?...no lo sé, pero deberían, ya que nadie, si tu no quieres o haces el primo, te las podrá arrebatar.

Vamos más o menos como el oro, por mucho que digan que te lo robarán, confiscarán...todo eso es miedo en el cuerpo y un % ridículo del total comparado con el fiat que se roba a diario...ya no hablo del robo via impuestos y gravámenes.

Lo de la unidad familiar que le han dicho a tu amigo, me suena a chingada de turno...nada tiene que ver individuo con unidad familiar...son personas físicas y jurídicas diferente, o al menos así lo entiendo yo...espero que algún letrado que nos lea, aclare el tema.

Dicho esto, a mi me iba a costar un huevo no armarla allí mismo, y que me llevasen detenido, sobre todo considerando la ley de mi parte...luego ya pediría yo daños y perjuicios, pero claro, también entiendo a tu amigo, que no estaría para perder el tiempo de sus vacaciones con heroicidades contra el sistema.

*Fernando* a ver si algunos se van enterando de que es tener/poseer, y creer tener o poseer...por que tener, lo que se dice tener, ya os dije que tenemos los recuerdos y lo que nos queda de vida.

En cuanto a lo de los tipos, creo que por aquí ya no se comentó nada, pues dábamos por echo que no se moverían...o al menos así lo pensaba yo.

Los metales puede que intenten testear la resistencia...no hoy, ni mañana, pero creo que quizá antes de que termine el mes, puede andarle cerca si no surge nada raro.

Buenas noches, y gracias pro aportar.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Peluche dijo:


> Una pregunta me corroe...
> 
> Entre Francia e Italia hay ADUANA ??????
> 
> ...




Entre todos los países aunque sean Schengen existe aduana en las fronteras.
Y en Francia, incluso las aduanas pueden ser volantes.
Por ejemplo, en el trayecto La Jonquera - Marsella te puedes encontrar (y a menudo) con una aduana volante al cabo de 150 Km en un peaje de autopista. Yo me he solido encontrar con aduana francesa incluso en carreteras secundarias una vez pasados los Pirineos, ya no recuerdo dónde. Yendo hacia Foix.

Las aduanas siguen funcionando porque, por ejemplo, no está permitido comprar tabaco en España (a partir de cierta cantidad) y meterla en Francia. Lo mismo ocurre con el alcohol (un cierto número de botellas está permitido). Es decir que aduanas en los pasos fronterizos haylas e incluso más lejos, volantes.

A lo que yo me refería contando esta historia es que, ahora, además de controlar si llevas tabaco en demasía o cognac en demasía (creo que son más de dos botellas) pues Schengen es lo que es (usted pasa pero lo que tiene no) y, ahora, llevando una pareja casada 11 mil euros legales, suyos y con recibo, pues tampoco. Multa de 400 euros y el mal trago de tener que hablar con la "autoridad" durante 1 hora.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Si alguien conoce bien las Galias ese es frisch... Lo digo por las dudas despertadas en alguno que haya podido leer lo que ha escrito y tampoco es algo "nuevo"...

Bien, frisch, tuve la gran Suerte de conocer en cierto modo "aspectos" de la vida de Jacques Mesrine, un tipo con Cojones de VERDAD... Bien, sabrás que combatió en el Ejército francés durante la guerra de Argelia y aquello le marcó mucho... Su posterior "actitud" se entiende perfectamente leyendo lo que escribió:

"Que un hombre pudiera morir en defensa de su país contra el invasor podía admitirlo, pero que un gobierno dejase reventar a su juventud en una guerra colonial (...) no podía admitirlo y la sola idea me resultaba insoportable. La sociedad me había convertido en un cornudo que arriesga el pellejo por una causa falsa, devolviéndome luego a la vida civil sin preocuparse de las secuelas que aquella guerra había dejado en mi psique. Por tanto, iba a enfrentarme a ella y a hacerle pagar el precio de lo que había destruido dentro de mí."

SÍ, era un "Criminal" muy peculiar... ¡Y una MIERDA! Era un tipo con los Cojones que hoy faltan en nuestra "Sociedad"...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Creo que fue Charizato21 quién se atrevió a pronosticar una subida en los tipos para Septiembre, bueno ya sabes que él suele ir con el "paso cambiado" en los temas económico-financieros, pero ya aprenderá... porque inteligente lo ES, si tengo en cuenta algunos de sus comentarios.

Pues, me parece que ya seríamos dos los que nos hubiéramos "calentado" en la misma situación del amigo de frisch. ¡Joder! si eso no es ROBAR ya me dirás qué es...:

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



*

Lo que el aduanero les ha dicho es que, al estar ellos casados en bienes gananciales y no en separación de bienes, son uno y, entonces, no pueden llevar más de 10 mil euros.

Bueno, vamos a ver, yo entiendo una cosa de esta historia.

Este aduanero no es Einstein. Este aduanero tampoco proviene de HEC (Hautes Études Commerciales - La London Economics School de la Pérfida Albión). No, este aduanero es un funcionario. Un mero y sencillo funcionario. Cabría la posibilidad de que fuese un funcionario corrupto que se embolsa los 400 euros. Pero tampoco es así, puesto que mi amigo ha firmado un atestado oficial como cual ha incurrido en un delito. Además, el "incidente" ocurre en un paso fronterizo de envergadura (no diré cuál), es decir que todo tiene lugar frente a otros compañeros aduaneros.

Bien.

Puesto que este aduanero no es Einstein, ¿cómo se le ocurre montar este número?

Pues muy sencillo: ha recibido directrices de sus jefes (y estos de sus jefes) y, al igual que él, todos los aduaneros.

Y ¿cuáles son esas directrices?

Su dinero es nuestro (porque no hay dinero).

Mi amigo va a presentar un recurso, obviamente. Es un tipo muy frío. Dice sí, sí pero luego la monta. Pero, lo que le ha quedado meridianamente claro es que Big Brother, no quiere metálico. No porque sea ilegal (no es el caso) sino porque el metálico no existe, es papel mojado (y por utilizar el ejemplo de paketazo sobre las ondas Elliott, meado).*


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: # paketazo: Creo que fue Charizato21 quién se atrevió a pronosticar una subida en los tipos para Septiembre, bueno ya sabes que él suele ir con el "paso cambiado" en los temas económico-financieros, pero ya aprenderá... porque inteligente lo ES, si tengo en cuenta algunos de sus comentarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, si lo pronostiqué, esto no es lo mío, no no no me sobreestimes, no aprenderé recuerda que lo mío será el arte contemporáneo y además tengo una pequeña limitación mental .. pero en fin

Hace unos días se discutió en relación a la democracia, las votaciones y salió el tema de la ley D'Hondt … hay un asunto concomitante que me parece interesante: la sabiduria de las multitudes, de grupos, de masas .. básicamente dfiende que un conjunto numeroso de individuos decidiendo independientemente tiende a ser más representativa del universo de posibles resultados, produciendo una mejor predicción. Esto es algo que los economistas neoclásicos niegan basándose en la paradoja de Arrow o teorema de imposibilidad de Arrow - Kenneth Joseph Arrow Nobel y padre de la teoría neoclásica - justificando ese modo el elitismo de los especialistas.

El problema para aplicar la sabiduria de las multitudes surge en como se establece la votación, métodos existen variosmás allá de la ley D'Hondt: recuento de Borda, métodos de Condorcet, método de Schulze, Cociente de Hare, ... 

En la población de Silla se estudió bastante el asunto antes del referéndum para ver si querían “toro embolao”, utilizaron la metodología "Condorcet-Schulz" a partir de unos modelos de una universidad de US.

En fin pido un deseo de esos que se hacen a los reyes magos, si, aquí en el foro, me gustaría que en breve existiera una página web gratuita, similar a Doodle, para poder hacer pruebas empíricas sobre la toma de decisiones de las mayorías.


----------



## amador (21 Sep 2016)

La verdad que lo que le ha pasado al amigo de firsch es muy raro.

El límite de 10000 € aplica al entrar y salir de la UE, no dice nada dentro del mercado de libre circulación de capitales.

Aquí está la norma en inglés y francés.

Cash controls - European Commission

Contrôles des mouvements d

Incluso "parece" puedes entrar o sacar más de 10.000 € de la UE si lo declaras convenientemente.

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/sites/taxation/files/cash_controls_poster_en.pdf

ONDAS DE ELIOT:

Me tragué el video completo que puso Fernando y me entró la risa floja. Vaya bluff !!!

Saludos, compañeros del metal ;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Ja,ja,ja... Mi comentario era una simple BROMA, ya que NO recuerdo a NADIE más que tuviera la confianza "ciega" que tú demostrastes en relación a la subida de tipos en los EE.UU. y que, evidentemente, NO se ha producido, pero por razones obvias...

¡Uy! me he "perdido" un poco con el resto de tu comentario... Yo también tengo mis "limitaciones" y, básicamente, porque soy muy práctico y lo que propones, pues...

En fin, Charizato21, NO te tomes a mal la alusión que hice a tu comentario, pero sin menospreciarte ni mucho menos, al contrario, pero cuando haces "predicciones" en materia económico-financiera, pues me digo "va a suceder lo contrario"... ya sabes aquello de la "opinión contraria".

Un abrazo, amigo.

Edito: # amador: Tú preguntastes y el vídeo era una RESPUESTA, ¿No? Y otra cosa es que te convenzan o no las Ondas de Elliott y ya dijimos, tanto paketazo como yo, que no creíamos en ellas...

Y NO, no es tan "raro" lo que nos ha comentado el amigo frisch, ni muchísimo menos... Y, desde luego, otra cosa muy distinta es que nos enteremos o se "publicite". Ya te digo -y sé lo que digo- que frisch conoce extraordinariamente bien las Galias...

Saludos.


----------



## Peluche (21 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> La verdad que lo que le ha pasado al amigo de firsch es muy raro.
> 
> El límite de 10000 € aplica al entrar y salir de la UE, no dice nada dentro del mercado de libre circulación de capitales.
> 
> ...




Lo primero dar las gracias a Firsch por sus explicaciones, pero yo sigo sin entenderlo

Efectivamente lo que comenta Amador, es lo que yo se que esta en vigor y que es lo unico en lo que yo me refiero y practico

Esta claro que quizas deberemos grabarnos a fuego que siempre estamos casados en separacion de bienes, pero la verdad es que en esta historia hay
cosas que no me cuadran, y no por ello dudo de la veracidad de la misma, pero jamas en mi vida y he viajado muchisimo ni cuando exitian las aduanas fisicas me han preguntado cual era mi regimen matrimonial ni que dinero llevaba encima

Incluso, viajando muy muy lejos y pasando nuestros billeteros por los scaners de los aeropuertos en los cuales se veia el refajo de billetes pequeños para poder pagar todos los gastos de un viaje de dos meses he tenido nunca ninguna sorpresa ni pregunta y si...llevabamos cada uno 10.000, por lo que segun la ley nada nos podian decir

En fin, que al parecer los tiempos estaran cambiando, quizas si, pero creo que lo avisarian mas

S2

Añado, para clarificar un poco el porque llevo este dinero, lamentablemente en muchos paises digamos pequeños o exoticos es una costumbre nefasta que pese a que tu reservas un Hotel en España en Euros, la gran mayoria de hoteles te peguen un recargo al aplicarte un cambio ficticio que usan ellos ( hablo de hoteles de renombre mundial ), esto me paso una vez y lo he evitado siempre de esta forma, en el momento que llego al hotel hago un pago de aproximadamente el total de la reserva en € y en metalico, desde entonces jamas he tenido un problema )

Y si, los 10.000 es el tope por persona, pero no dudes que solo ir al aeropuerto y comer ya te has gastado algo con lo cual no llega...

S2


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Para salir de dudas... pero leeros la noticia ENTERA...

- ¿Cuánto dinero puedo llevar encima para viajar? . Las Provincias

Saludos.


----------



## Peluche (21 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para salir de dudas... pero leeros la noticia ENTERA...
> 
> - ¿Cuánto dinero puedo llevar encima para viajar? . Las Provincias
> 
> Saludos.



Si, esta claro al igual que anteriormente han dicho, por lo cual ya debemos memorizar que estamos casados en separacion de bienes jajaja

Y si, el comprobante del banco es conveniente tenerlo siempre encima y si te es posible y vas a llevar practicamente el doble, nada mas facil que hacer dos reintegros, uno de cada cuenta ( uno del hombre y otra de la mujer ), aunque la verdad es que saliendo los dos nombres en la copia del reintegro dificil seria que se metieran en esto..., vamos...ni idea

En este foro la verdad es que se aprenden cosas jajaja

S2


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2016)

Bueno, en fin, vamos a ver, ya sé que soy un nick en un océano de nicks.
Incluso, éste mi comentario, el que viene, no hay forma de certificarlo como cierto porque yo, aquí, no dejo de ser un nick. Incluso podría ser un bot o un algoritmo con personalidad ficticia.

Pero la historia que he relatado es así.

Ha ocurrido esta tarde, en el paso fronterizo del Túnel del Montblanc.

Bien, hay dos posibilidades:

1. No es cierto. Soy un troll o un bot o un algoritmo con personalidad, con oscuros o clarísimos intereses.

2. Es cierto. Ha ocurrido así. Tómeselo como información, advertencia y, en su caso queda usted advertido para el futuro. No diga, después (si no soy un bot) que no lo supo.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos de parte del no bot.

frisch


----------



## Peluche (21 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, en fin, vamos a ver, ya sé que soy un nick en un océano de nicks.
> Incluso, éste mi comentario, el que viene, no hay forma de certificarlo como cierto porque yo, aquí, no dejo de ser un nick. Incluso podría ser un bot o un algoritmo con personalidad ficticia.
> 
> Pero la historia que he relatado es así.
> ...



Posiblemente la proximidad a Suiza tiene mucho que ver con todo

S2 y buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Y uno no sabe qué pensar sobre esto...

- Canadian Mint employee accused of smuggling $180K of gold in rectum | Ottawa Citizen

Y uno se pregunta, quizás, y sólo quizás, ¿habrá sucedido lo mismo en Fort Knox? Lo digo porque allí hay más "culos"... falta saber si más "dilatados" o no... Je,je,je... Igual eso explica que no se quiera hacer una vamos a decir ¿"verificación"?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Sep 2016)

frisch:

Pues parece que de este texto francés se podría interpretar lo de 10.000 por familia.

"Cette obligation concerne également les couples, les familles ou les personnes lorsque que l'addition de leurs fonds atteint 10 000 €, et qu'il existe entre eux une communauté d'intérêt."

adición de fondos en comunidad de intereses (bienes?)

Tu amigo no tendrá base para reclamar me temo.

Está en este enlace dandole al desplegable que pone "Situations soumises a declaration"

Douane : argent transféré en France | service-public.fr

Espero que le ayude en algo.

Como dice el enlace de "Las Provincias" que ha puesto Fernando, el estado Francés aplica sus propias normas más restrictivas que las genéricas de la UE.

Bonne nuit


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos, 

antes que nada os pido disculpas por si la pregunta que os haré no debe estar formulada aquí o esta es muy absurda. Os llevo leyendo hace un año aproximadamente, pero no con la calma que quisiera ya que no tengo mucho tiempo libre y cuando entro hay infinidad de temas para leer. En alguna ocasión he leído que habláis de "confiscación de oro por el Estado" y siempre me pregunto ¿cómo lo llevaría a cabo?. Aunque el Estado disponga de una lista con todos los datos de las personas que han comprado oro (imagino que facilitada por la tienda donde se adquieren las monedas) ¿qué harían? ¿requerirte que lo entregues sin más? imagino que nadie lo haría si no es aplicando alguna fuerza mayor que desconozco. Con dejar las monedas escondidas en un buen escondite y alegando que "las he perdído" sería suficiente ¿no?.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Peluche dijo:


> Posiblemente la proximidad a Suiza tiene mucho que ver con todo
> 
> S2 y buenas noches



Es posible.

Pero entonces, las normativas, en cuanto al derecho de una ciudadana de la Sacrosanta y Cristiana Unión Europea en cuanto a poder llevar en su bolsillo 10 mil euros y su esposo, mil es papel meado ¿no?. Se diluyen por el ácido úrico que aporta la proximidad a Suiza (que por cierto, no deja de ser un actor principal más en el tinglado; recordaré que el Banco de Pagos Internacionales - Banco de Bancos - tiene su sede en Basilea).

En fin, dejémoslo ahí.

Quedan ustedes advertidos. Big Brother no quiere que lleven metálico.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

amador dijo:


> frisch:
> 
> Pues parece que de este texto francés se podría interpretar lo de 10.000 por familia.
> 
> ...



Gracias Amador, por haberte tomado la molestia de buscar.

En tono de broma (agria), te diré que ahora ya estamos más tranquilos porque sabemos cuál es el fundamento jurídico (que lo hay) de nuestro expolio.

Bonne nuit, pareillement.


----------



## Sistémico (22 Sep 2016)

EL BANCO DE PAGOS INTERNACIONALES ADVIERTE DE INMINENTE GRAN CRISIS EN CHINA


_Desde la última crisis financiera, se ha producido un auge del crédito en China, que no tiene precedentes en la historia mundial. En estos momentos, el valor total de todos los préstamos pendientes de pago en China alcanza un total de más de 28 billones de dólares.

Esto es esencialmente equivalente a los sistemas bancarios comerciales de los Estados Unidos y Japón juntos.

*Si bien es cierto que la deuda pública está bajo control en China, la deuda corporativa alcanza ahora un 171% del PIB, y es sólo cuestión de tiempo antes de que esta burbuja de deuda estalle.*

Por esa razón, ante la grave situación en China, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales ha hecho sonar las alarmas…_

_El Banco de Pagos Internacionales, advirtió en su informe trimestral que “l*a brecha entre el crédito y el PIB*” de China *ha llegado a 30,1*, la más alta hasta la fecha para este indicador financiero; una cifra muy superior a la alcanzada nunca por cualquier otro país importante seguido por la institución. También es significativamente más alta que las puntuaciones de este indicador durante el auge especulativo de Asia Oriental en 1997, o durante la burbuja de las subprimes de Estados Unidos antes de la crisis de Lehman Brothers.

*Estudios anteriores de crisis bancarias de todo el mundo durante los últimos sesenta años sugieren que cualquier puntuación superior a diez en dicho indicador requiere de un control cuidadoso.
*
*En China se ha alcanzado el triple…*_


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Sep 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> EL BANCO DE PAGOS INTERNACIONALES ADVIERTE DE INMINENTE GRAN CRISIS EN CHINA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias... acojonante...

debt restructuring: China

Por lo que se publica (a saber cuanto hay de cierto), el 25% del FAI viene de la burbuja immobiliaria que tienen...


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Sep 2016)

Hasta despues de las elecciones usa aqui no se va a mover ni el aire...y si se mueve no sería controlado, que es como quieren llevar abajo la gran corrección.
Yo pongo la vista en la primavera 2017. Ahi creo que empezará la fiesta, asi que estamos en buen momento para ir acumulando.


----------



## oinoko (22 Sep 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> *Si bien es cierto que la deuda pública está bajo control en China, la deuda corporativa alcanza ahora un 171% del PIB, y es sólo cuestión de tiempo antes de que esta burbuja de deuda estalle.*



Siendo un problema, tampoco va a provocar una explosión inminente.

La deuda del estado chino es bastante baja, "solo" un 44% (quien los pillara), por lo que tiene bastante capacidad de absorber/nacionalizar esa deuda empresarial.

Como mucha de esa deuda empresarial es de empresas del sector inmobiliario, la fundación de un "Sareb chino" que absorba el excedente es el siguiente paso evidente, y podran seguir con la farsa unos añitos más. 

De verdad, a mi me preocupan más los derivados del Deutsche Bank, la burbuja es más gorda y la tenemos dentro de casa.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Por aportar algo más de luz y también porque nosotros, por nuestra situación geográfica, nuestra única salida por tierra, son Las Galias.

En esta página del gobierno francés, si bien no lo dice explícitamente, se ve que los franceses toman en consideración la figura de pareja y de familia, a la hora de la famosa declaración de cantidades superiores a 10 mil euros.

Obviamente, todas estas disposiciones se aplican a cualquier ciudadano sea francés o no, sea residente o no.

Aunque no leáis francés veros el corto de dibujos animados que hay en la página (son 20 segundos y sólo son dibujos). De traca, el proceso de infatilización.

Obligation déclarative des sommes, titres et valeurs


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Jando: Tampoco es necesario que se produzca una consfiscación en el Oro por parte de los Estados a lo Orwell y descarto ahí a China... Anda que ésta no tiene su particular "tradición" al respecto. Lo pueden hacer de otra "forma", por ejemplo a lo Huxley, y que parece que es la "vía" elegida en la actualidad, es decir "vender" bien la medida cara a la gente "corriente" y como algo necesario para el sostenimiento del "Estado de Bienestar". Por ejemplo, te crean unos impuestos especiales cuando quieras aflorarlo y Santas Pascuas... Más fácil y sencillo que confiscarlo y esa medida se daría más en una situación en que la Sociedad ya estuviera en una situación insostenible. ¡Ah! y bienvenido a este hilo.

# Jeenyus: La PEOR cara en los mandatos presidenciales americanos se suele dar en el segundo año de la legislatura. Y, además, en este caso acompañará que en el 2018 creo que son las elecciones al Senado americano y ahí reside realmente el Poder en los EE.UU., bueno y, sobre todo, en los lobbies que hay "detrás"... Por consiguiente, creo que el 2017 será malo, pero lo PEOR será más evidente en el 2018 o eso es lo que ahora mismo barajo, pero ya tendré tiempo de ir "adaptándome" a los acontecimientos, por tanto ya habrá tiempo de comentar la "jugada"... aunque a lo mejor estaremos tan mal por aquí que lo que menos nos importará es lo que suceda en el Imperio, a pesar de que casi todo emana desde allí...

# oinoko: NO, no estoy de acuerdo contigo y dependerá de los datos que manejes... Recuerdo un artículo del "Financial Times", de Abril de este año, y allí ya se comentaba esto que vuelve a salir desde el Banco de Pagos Internacionales -el auténtico Banco Central mundial...-. Bien, en el 1er Trimestre de este año, la Deuda total de China era del 237% del PIB, pero eso en sí no era el "problema", ya que en la zona Euro era del 270% y en EE.UU. del 248%, sino la VELOCIDAD con la que se está generando: a finales del 2007 la Deuda de China era del 148%, por tanto exponencialmente la velocidad es desmesurada y eso teniendo en cuenta unos datos que son MUY SOSPECHOSOS en un país tan OPACO como es China y aquí NO estoy "descubriendo" NADA al respecto.

Por supuesto, Deutsche Bank es ahora la mayor preocupación que existe en el mundo financiero y su cotización lo dice TODO. Además, ya en su momento vi los "números" internos de su balance REAL y ahí hay lo que hay... Un "Titanic" haciendo agua por todos los lados y con la línea de flotación fuera de la vista, por tanto... El problema es que Deutsche Bank es ALGO más que Lehman Brothers, así que agarraos los "machos"...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - ¡Hay que subir los salarios ya!

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

De los muchos correos electrónicos de Hillary Clinton que, finalmente, han tenido que ser desclasificados por el Departamento de Estado hay unos cuantos que giran en torno a la intervención en Libia y al tema sirio.

De los correos se deduce que el verdadero motivo de la intervención en Libia era bloquear el plan de Gadafi de utilizar fondos soberanos libios con el fin de crear organismos autónomos en la [hipotética] Unión Africana y una moneda africana alternativa al dólar y al Franco CFA. [A esto se añade el interés de Sakorzy por borrar del mapa al que le financió su campaña electoral].

En otro de los mails (case number F-2014-20439, Doc No. C05794498), Hillary Clinton escribe el 31 de diciembre
de 2012: "_Es la relación estratégica entre Irán y el régimen de Bashar Al Assad el que permite a Irán minar la seguridad de Israel, no a través de un ataque directo sino a través de sus aliados, como Hezbollah, en el Líbano_" Clinton subraya entonces "q_ue la mejor manera de ayudar a Israel es ayudando a la rebelión en Siria que ya dura desde hace un año_", es decir que desde 2011, apoyando a la rebelión en Siria para doblegar a Bashar Al Assad, hay que "_hacer uso de la fuerza_" a fin de "_poner en peligro su vida y la de su familia_". Clinton concluye "_El derrocamiento de de Assad constituiría no solamente un gran beneficio para la seguridad de Israel sino que disminuiría el comprensible temor de Israel a perder el monopolio nuclear_". La entonces Secretaria de Estado admite por lo tanto que Israel es el único país de Oriente Medio que posee armas nucleares.

El artículo original (no dice mucho más) está en italiano y es de Manlio Dinucci

Aquí el enlace en italiano

il manifesto 

Aquí en francés

E-mails explosifs de la Clinton par Manlio Dinucci - COMITE VALMY


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

La existencia de un programa nuclear en Israel y su arsenal correspondiente es algo que creo que NO ofrece dudas, a poco que se "escarbe"... Ya hace tres décadas lo denunció el ex-técnico nuclear israelí Mordejái Vanunu.

Y todo pudo haber comenzado en 1965, según fuentes árabes que consulté en su momento... En ese año, se "perdieron" 382 libras de uranio altamente enriquecido de la Cooperación de Energía y Materiales Nucleares, en Apollo (EE.UU.). La Comisión de Investigación concluyó que 206 libras no se podían acreditar como "perdidas por las cañerías"... Esa cantidad de material era suficiente para fabricar 14 bombas nucleares, de manera que si la "fuente" es correcta qué no tendrán ahora mismo...

Y dejo esto que es sumamente "instructivo" para aquellos que andan "perdidos" en preguntar qué hacer en según qué situaciones. Y la respuesta es la de... SIEMPRE.

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...e-20-para-hacer-frente-a-la-guerra-economica-

Saludos.


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Jando: Tampoco es necesario que se produzca una consfiscación en el Oro por parte de los Estados a lo Orwell y descarto ahí a China... Anda que ésta no tiene su particular "tradición" al respecto. Lo pueden hacer de otra "forma", por ejemplo a lo Huxley, y que parece que es la "vía" elegida en la actualidad, es decir "vender" bien la medida cara a la gente "corriente" y como algo necesario para el sostenimiento del "Estado de Bienestar". Por ejemplo, te crean unos impuestos especiales cuando quieras aflorarlo y Santas Pascuas... Más fácil y sencillo que confiscarlo y esa medida se daría más en una situación en que la Sociedad ya estuviera en una situación insostenible. ¡Ah! y bienvenido a este hilo.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes a todos,

gracias por tu respuesta fernandojcg; siempre se aprende leyéndoos. Y gracias también por la bienvenida. Seguiré por el foro informándome ya que este mundo de los MP's engancha; lástima no haberlo conocido antes


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Hola, Jando: Está bien que te "enganche"... pero sin "exceso". Vamos, es una recomendación y primero estudia bien el "producto", y también porqué lo quieres... es decir si es por afición, "seguro", "valor refugio", "ahorro/inversión", etc., aunque en verdad son "complementarios, pero la RESPUESTA te la debe dar la PRIMERA "opción" que elijas y, en función de ello, vas haciendo... De momento, puedes ir entrando poco a poco. No todo el mundo goza o tiene acceso a la información que solemos aportar por aquí, tanto a nivel "metalero" como en otros aspectos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Al hilo de lo que dices Fernando, en este artículo de la nada sospechosa radio Europe 1 (radio generalista francesa fundada en 1955 y cuyo actual propietario, desde 1974, es el Grupo Lagardère que posee:

Editoras: Armand Colin, Dunod, Stock, Fayard, Grasset, Larousse, Calmann-Lévy, Le Livre de poche, etc. (tercer editor mundial de libros para el gran público y libros sobre educación)
Lagardère Travel Retail : (puntos de venta Relay).
Lagardère Active : prensa, audiovisual (radio, televisión, producción audiovisual), digital y publicidad.

Prensa escrita : Elle, Paris Match, Télé 7 jours, Le Journal du dimanche...
Radio : Europe 1, Virgin Radio, RFM...
Televisión : Gulli, Canal J, MCM...
Producción audiovisual : Lagardère Studios

El dinero le venía de familia por el Grupo Matra y hasta 2013 tenía participación en la aeronáutica EADS. Desde diciembre 2011 el grupo Qatar Investment Authority, filial del fondo soberano del emirato de Qatar es el principal accionista del Grupo Lagardère.


Os cuento todo esto para que vayáis conociendo a los Florentino Pérez galos).

Pues en una noticia, fechada el 17 de septiembre de este año, de la nada sospechosa Europe 1, y hackeados una serie de correos electrónicos de Collin Powell, en estos se afirma que Israel tiene 200 bombas nucleares.

Piratage de mails de Colin Powell : IsraÃ«l possÃ¨de "200 armes nuclÃ©aires tournÃ©es sur l'Iran" - leJDD.fr


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Yo creo, frisch, que es INDIFERENTE el número de las que tengan, pero efectivamente son MUCHAS... aunque con una sola que explosionen en esa área ya han liado el CACAO...

Y dejo algo ya viejo, pero para que algunos más "noveles" se sitúen...

- Armamento nuclear secreto de israel - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Sep 2016)

Atento que siguen exprimiendo las criptodivisas (Bitcoin), ahora los mineros de bitcoins se han de dar de alta de autónomos.
Hacienda obliga a los creadores de bitcoins a darse de alta y pagar impuestos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Muy bueno, HUMANO DE PLATA... Esto es ya la REPANOCHA... Veis como NO hace falta ningún Gobierno y es que el Sistema sólo quiere un MONIGOTE con "cara y ojos", NADA MÁS y quién mejor que el "pollo" ese con esa mirada lánguida de "merluza muerta"...

Saludos.


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jando: Está bien que te "enganche"... pero sin "exceso". Vamos, es una recomendación y primero estudia bien el "producto", y también porqué lo quieres... es decir si es por afición, "seguro", "valor refugio", "ahorro/inversión", etc., aunque en verdad son "complementarios, pero la RESPUESTA te la debe dar la PRIMERA "opción" que elijas y, en función de ello, vas haciendo... De momento, puedes ir entrando poco a poco. No todo el mundo goza o tiene acceso a la información que solemos aportar por aquí, tanto a nivel "metalero" como en otros aspectos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu consejo fernandojcg, iré poco a poco tal y cómo indicas. Además, aunque quisiera ir "a saco" no podría porque el nivel económico no da para mucho :
Cómo primera opción de las que indicas yo elegiría la de "ahorro/inversión" que cómo bien dices es complementaria a las de "refugio"/"seguro"... y claro, al final te acabas "aficionando" :rolleye:
Os sigo leyendo, gracias de nuevo por toda la información que ofrecéis..


----------



## nekcab (22 Sep 2016)

La Vanguardia dijo:


> "...
> 
> Además de las personas físicas, son muchas las personas jurídicas que están creando sus propias monedas virtuales. Las razones son muchas: “Cancelamientos de deuda, transacciones internacionales, préstamos o simplemente como medio de pago.
> 
> ..."



No sé, no entiendo muy bien cómo si en una transacción importante, dicha obligatoriedad puede resultar una soplapoyez si el trámite lo realizas con un particular, o con según que entidades (un banco evidentemente no).

¿Hasta que punto los tentáculos de ese estado "benefactor" de débile y enfermos, de leprosos y desposeídos, de abandonados y denostados, de .. (creo q se entiende el sarcasmo) puede establecer dicha obligatoriedad... y a qué nivel?

El Estado es bueeeeeno..., el estado quiere nuestro bieeeen, que guappppó es nuestro Estado comprensivo y benefactoooorrr.... (eso sí, mientras no te salgas de la senda de éste, no nos perdamos tampoco)


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Sep 2016)

Bueno, entrando un poco en el tema de cotización, el oro parece haber roto al alza los gráficos de 4 horas, y arranca con fuerza en los diarios desde el soporte de 1310, solo falta por ver que significa esta subida y si la consolida hoy. Las divergencias en estocastico y Macd son bastante fuertes, y habrá que ver si es capaz de romper el canal que está en 1348.

Hablaba con Fernando que se nos antojaba un buen lateral para el oro, y lleva en un estrecho rango, muy plano, desde el brexit...son 3 meses muy planos. 

Ahora bien, en gráficos semanales se ha mantenido siempre por encima de la directriz alcista de las bandas de bollinger, que nos dice claramente si una tendencia primaria está alcista o bajista. Viene de apoyarse ahi...hasta donde va a subir??

Viendo lo manipuladas e hiperinfladas de las cotizaciones USA y como están poniendo toda la carne en el asador para que todo vaya bien hasta las elecciones yo NO CREO que toque los 1400 hasta despues de estas...pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Hay dónde darles a los bancos estafadores (visagra de gran parte del Sistema), es decir donde más les duele, en su bolsillo.

Un tema, del que ya hablé hace un tiempo, sigue su curso y puede que en los próximos meses levante muchas ampollas.

Se trata de la titulización de las hipotecas y del consiguiente procedimiento judicial que paraliza los desahucios por una sencilla razón: el que cobra la hipoteca no es el legítimo propietario de la deuda, son terceros porque el banco que otorgó la hipoteca, vendió la misma a otros (podrían ser de Alaska, además de Guinea Papua). Es decir que aquí, en este sistema, se crea el producto derivado hasta de la nada. 

El caso es que en España cada vez hay más jueces que aceptan estos recursos por parte de los hipotecados en vías de desahucio.

El artículo podría resumirse a la siguiente frase aunque es interesante leerlo para enterarse de que todavía hay esperanza para aquellos que, de buena fe, se han visto involucrados en un proceso que los expulsa del tejido productivo, así, en dos dos.

_
“señor juez, el banco se adjudicó en subasta mi casa pero resulta que me he enterado que no es el legítimo acreedor de mi deuda, tan solo es el cobrador de las cuotas mensuales de mi hipoteca y no obstante, se ha quedado con mi casa y ahora la tiene a la venta. Quiero que me la devuelva”. _

El que escribe (y lleva esta batalla) no es alguien con treinta y pocos años. Es un señor con los 65 ya cumplidos que tiene tablas en el asunto de la banca. Es un señor que está enfermo (de enfermedad física) pero ahí sigue erre que erre. Le conozco personalmente (de una vez, y de haber colaborado con él para sacar adelante la Ley de la Segunda Oportunidad - es decir, una segunda oportunidad para los particulares, de la misma manera que hay la figura del concurso de acreedores en el ámbito de las empresas).

Por supuesto, incluso en estos temas, los que tratan de hacer algo se enzarzan entre ellos, que si este señor, que si la PAH, que si fulano y mengano. Ésta es la parte que a mi me desespera. Como no tengo ninguna pretensión de figurar en ningún palmarés, dejé de colaborar con él. Pero bueno, es un luchador. De eso no hay duda.

Contraataque de la banca por la titulización de hipotecas, guerra total | Ataque al poder


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: Bueno, cuando paketazo NO comenta NADA al respecto es por "algo" y, además, ya lo hemos dicho tanto él como yo en este hilo: los $1400 son una resistencia muy seria y se precisarán de "catalizadores" de cierta ENTIDAD para superarla, pero bueno la FED ahora está en la labor de apoyar a las Bolsas y a otros activos, vamos que el Casino continúe con su particular "juego" y cuando se pare pues allá cada cuál... y es que a mí eso de la "música" me suena muy "cutre"...

Por otro lado, es que la FED, aunque está "loca" por subir los tipos, tampoco tiene muchas opciones porque la Economía americana descansa en la creación de empleos de "camareros"... Manda Cojones como se está adulterando TODO y hasta ellos mismos se están creyendo sus propias mentiras.

Me imagino, Jeenyus, que tú andas en el "papel" y hoy debe ser un día Feliz para ti, pero tampoco te confíes en exceso, pero tengo claro que el "tope" que marqué, es decir los $1261 no se van a perder así como así... Y lo más probable es que el lateral continúe, ¿O NO? Pronto se entra en una época estacional que NO suele ser buena para las Bolsas, pero me parece que eso ya empieza a ser "historia" desde que la IA + "algoritmos" hacen de las suyas... Lo mejor, para los "metaleros" más convencidos, es seguir con nuestro "mantra": FÍSICO y a verlas venir...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Fernando, sabes que yo no entiendo nada de esto pero, teniendo otros conocimientos (estamos en lo de las ondas Elliott pero también, al mismo tiempo, en la aversión al riesgo, lo cual no deja de ser una contradicción interna porque las variables no son del mismo ámbito), mi intuición es que antes de la caída va a haber un buen subidón de las bolsas.

Antes de que se vaya al garete el invento, es necesario que el dinero afluya a los mercados. Por dos razones: para la dar la sensación de que se ha superado la crisis (la mal llamada crisis porque esto no es una crisis, es un cambio de paradigma) y, por otro, para, una vez, haber acumulado el dinero del común de los mortales, estos no puedan comprar, por ejemplo, oro o plata, porque, sencillamente ya no tienen nada.

_Edito_ o lentejas, quiero decir, lo que tiene valor.


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Sep 2016)

A dia de hoy, fernando, apenas tengo un contrato al alza en papel por valor de 2 onzas. Ya sabes que me estoy mudando a algo mas tradicional y tangible.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Ya se verá... En cierta ocasión ya comenté que un amigo mío me dijo que no me extrañará que viera el Dow Jones en los 20.000 y eso me lo dijo hace ya bastantes años, es decir más o menos por los 13.000. Cualquiera que le hubiera hecho caso en aquellos tiempos se hubiera más que forrado con unos futuros, pero a mí ese mundo y su "Canción" ya NO me atrae para NADA y, efectivamente, cuando las "maquinitas" decidan que hasta aquí hemos llegado... pues habrá la mayor expoliación de "riqueza" de la Historia...

Los muy HIJOS DE PUTA ya han "preparado" y "abonado" bien el terreno... Los Bonos por las NUBES y el ahorro conservador CERCENADO. Luego, llevar las "ovejas" al matadero es una simple cuestión de tiempo... Hay que ser un completo IMBÉCIL para no verlo... y están haciendo lo mismo que en el Crack del 29, pero de otra "forma"... Ya dejan la "elección" al libre albedrío de los que actúan eficazmente sin "emocionarse"...

# Jeenyus: Ya lo sé... era un simple comentario, pero tampoco me preocuparía mucho por ese "papel" que tienes en el Oro. De momento, sigue siendo una posición GANADORA e imagino que entrastes más abajo...

Y dejo esto... Muy interesante, sobre todo porque la "pasta" vuela sin que sepan su "paradero"...ienso:

- www.dodig.mil/pubs/documents/DODIG-2016-113.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Bueno, no me leído las 74 páginas, obviamente, pero el documento que presentas se las trae (para mi).

Yo no pertenezco a ese mundo, quiero decir que no soy del mundo de la Defensa, o el Ejército o la Seguridad. Entonces se me hace, no sé cómo decirlo, pues como de otro mundo pero, al mismo tiempo, me interesa, y mucho, porque, obviamente, ese mundo es una parte esencial del funcionamiento de nuestro mundo. Como siempre, me fijo en las palabras utilizadas.

Me quedo con estos párrafos:

Mission

Our mission is to provide independent, relevant, and timely oversight
of the Department of Defense that supports the warfighter; promotes
accountability, integrity, and efficiency; advises the Secretary of
Defense and Congress; and informs the public.

Vision
Our vision is to be a model oversight organization in the
Federal Government by leading change, speaking truth,
and promoting excellence—a diverse organization,
working together as one professional team, recognized
as leaders in our field.

(no traduzco todo, no tengo tiempo, parafraseo)

_Misión_ (encargo, cometido, *obligación*)

Apoyar al soldado (informando al Departamento de Defensa, al Congreso y al Público en general).

Es un discurso en el que prima la guerra o lo de "si vis pacem parabellum".

_Visión_

Transformar, modelar, vigilar, diciendo la verdad, en aras de un mejor funcionamiento.

Bien, ¿pero de qué? de la guerra o de lo de "si vis pacem parabellum".


Y luego ya el

Finding (es decir las conclusiones a las que han llegado)

(está en la página 3 del documento)

Han llegado a la conclusión de que trillones de dólares no han sido bien utilizados.

Yo, la verdad, creo que cada cual tiene su pedrada (unos con más consecuencias que otros, puesto que, estos del documento son un organismo observador del buen funcionamiento del Departamento de Defensa del País sin Nombre) pero, en cualquier caso, entre tanta pedrada, estamos haciendo un magnífico erial repleto de pedruscos.

¡Qué fuerte!


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2016)

Yo destacaría, frisch, que aceptan que 6,5 Billones de Dólares han "desaparecido"... ¿Y cómo puede ser posible eso? Se comenta en determinados círculos que han sido "desviados" a un proyecto que trabaja en sistemas de defensa secretos y que se conoce como USAP...

Y ayer comentaba que había que prestar atención a la Plata... Dejo un artículo que abunda en esa dirección.

- Reason For Silver Bullion Bulls To Take Heart | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2016)

El oro con un máximo hoy de 1347$ ahora mismo sobre 1342$ OZ...

No sé, pero me viene a la mente haber leído por aquí hace un par de semanas que algunos hicieron alguna compra de físico...no recuerdo quienes...lo que está claro es que hoy tendrían que pagar un 2,5% más...¡que no es nada!, lo sé...pero algo es.

No podemos encender los fuegos artificiales, ni dejar que suenen las campanas...no nos interesa que sea así...eso, ya llegará...pero sin que nadie se entere.

Lo de los tipos, no era relevante para nosotros en este caso, ya se analizó aquí hace semanas un gráfico con tipos al alza y oro al alza, y dejamos claro que la discordancia oro/tipos, no siempre va de la mano.

El oro ahora va a su rollo, bolsas arriba, tipos con pequeños amagos de subida...¡pero...! la realidad es que tenemos tipos negativos en casi todos los países medianamente serios, que vienen a ser lo que suelen ofrecer refugio al dinero miedoso...¿entonces?

Pues o arriesgamos en bolsa/fondos, invertimos en bonos periféricos con bajo interés y mayor riesgo, o pagamos la primada de los tipos negativos para asegurar el capital...

¡ah...! esperad, hay algo que se llama oro, y quizá nos sirva para asegurar una parte del capital sin necesidad de acudir a tipos negativos...incluso es posible que se revalorice con el tiempo...¡pues venga! compremos un poco de oro.

Ya dije ayer que veo cerca la resistencia, estamos ahora mismo a poco mas de un 4%, y eso no es nada...¿la veremos?...claro que sí, yo lo veo probable a un 70% Vs un 30% ahora mismo.

Por lo demás, gracias por los aportes, un saludo.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2016)

Gracias Fernando.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Sep 2016)

En mi opinión frisch esos billones de dolares han ido a la carrera espacial secreta y tema ovnis, es decir al complejo militar industrial americano. Cada vez más voces destacadas hablan de viajes a Marte y sus cinco colonias, se que parece una locura, pero hay abundante información al respecto en internet, y de fuentes fiables. 
Del tema del oro estoy seguro que antes de acabar el 2.017 la onza sobrepasará los 1.500$.
Hay posibilidades de que el RU, en cuanto active el art.50 para salir de la UE, desencadene una inestabilidad fuerte que produzca el hundimiento de la libra, y que junto a la probable independencia de Catalunya, puede elevar al oro a niveles muy importantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

Lo siento, HUMANO DE PLATA, pero me da la impresión de que obtienes una información muy limitada y difícil de contrastar. Por ejemplo, tienes algún documento oficial que aportar sobre el USAP... Yo SÍ que he visto algunos de ellos y, la verdad, en la parte que toca al programa espacial secreto tiene más que ver con su vertiente militar que con viajes a Marte y sus "colonias"...

Cuando se conocen detalles del USAP es cuando uno se permite afirmar que en una hipotética "Guerra Mundial" los EE.UU. están muy avanzados para conseguir la victoria... aunque desconozco lo que los rusos puedan estar realizando en ese sentido y China NADA, en ese terreno NO cuenta para NADA... 0 PATATERO.

Y más que en Marte, HUMANO DE PLATA, los objetivos actuales de los americanos están en la Antártida y en la Patagonia...

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (23 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Cuando se conocen detalles del USAP es cuando uno se permite afirmar que en una hipotética "Guerra Mundial" los EE.UU. están muy avanzados para conseguir la victoria... aunque desconozco lo que los rusos puedan estar realizando en ese sentido..



Pues parace que esto:

El Pentágono admite su dependencia de los motores rusos de cohetes - RT

Banning Russian Rockets Endangers U.S. Access to Space​
mas esto:

How NASA became utterly dependent on Russia for space travel

What Happens If Russia Refuses to Fly U.S. Astronauts?

_Russian Soyuz flights are NASA's only way to get astronauts to and from the International Space Station. What happens if they cut us off_?​
Solo puede significar que Rusia va muy por delante y tiene atados a los EEUU con una cuerda demasiado corta como para que tal "victoria" se llegue a materializar.

Es lo que tiene estar dirigidos por estadistas frente a marrulleros. Rusia adelanta por la derecha sin aspavientos, sin bravuconadas, sin derroches, sin teatros, sin publicidad. Es eficiencia pura y al contrario que los EEUU, tienen muy claro quienes son y a donde quieren llegar.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Sep 2016)

Tu crees fernando que despues de ir 7 veces a la Luna, hace 50 años que no hemos vuelto, y que no hemos ido ya a Marte que está un poco más lejos? Crees que los americanos realmente comprometerían totalmente su defensa frente a su eterno enemigo y que dependen de los rusos y la soyuz para llegar a la ISS, con tecnología de hace más de medio siglo?. Crees que van a revelar que pueden escapar a Marte solo unos pocos, si finalmente el planeta tierra es devastado por una guerra nuclear? Crees que te lo dirían? Toleraría la gente que les dejasen aquí mientras los responsables pueden ser evacuados al planeta 'rojo'?
La verdad es incomoda y habilmente ocultada a la población general, como han hecho tantas veces los gobiernos, y más en este caso por las implicaciones que tendría reconocer la vida extraterrestre. 
El científico de la NASA Richard Hoover, Laura Magdalena Eisenhower (Nieta del presidente Eisenhower), el capitán kaye de los marines (seudonimo),el abogado estadounidense Andrew Basiago, Alfred L. Webre, director del Instituto para la Cooperación en el Espacio (ICIS), Virginia Olds empleada de la CIA, entre muchos otros han hablado de los viajes a las colonias de Marte.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Three Reasons To Be Optimistic About Silver In 2016 | Gold-Eagle News

Saludos.


----------



## racional (23 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Three Reasons To Be Optimistic About Silver In 2016 | Gold-Eagle News
> 
> Saludos.



Más optimismo inútil que no lleva a ningún lado, mientras el oro esta anclado, las acciones de Amazon llegan a los $800, un nuevo record, imparable. A este ritmo la acción valdrá más que una onza de oro.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Más optimismo inútil que no lleva a ningún lado, mientras el oro esta anclado, las acciones de Amazon llegan a los $800, un nuevo record, imparable. A este ritmo la acción valdrá más que una onza de oro.



es del 14/11/2015 pero aún así válido: "Amazon, o cómo una empresa que apenas gana dinero vale 289.700 millones"

vale 936 veces más de lo que gana.

Amazon, o cómo una empresa que apenas gana dinero vale 289.700 millones | Economía | EL MUNDO

En el artículo se citan tres motivos:
1- Los inversores saben que Amazon podría ser muy rentable. 
2- El segundo factor es la nube. División de servicios online llamada Amazon Web Services (AWS) 
3 -El tercer factor es que Amazon es popular.

Humo ... un modelo derivado del paradigma de la globalización, hasta ahora les ha ido muy bien con el megadumping quitando a competidores, a día d hoy sólo tienen AlliExpress que les hace sombra, pero el día que el auge del proteccionismo vaya a más veremos si podrán competir con cientos de Amazones locales.

--- 
Una curiosidad respecto del segundo aspecto del modelo de negocio: "2- El segundo factor es la nube." Amazon podría vender un servicio 90% más barato que el que se da en Europa pero aún así que no se contrate; conozco una empresa de outsourcing informático que no pueden trasladar determinados servicios a la India por que la legislación Europea impide que los datos de los clientes estén fuera de Europa. Es sólo un ejemplo ...esto va a ir a más.

"Humo" ... como lo es Facebook, como fue la debacle de Myspace, etc, etc


----------



## pamarvilla (23 Sep 2016)

Buenos días.
La supremacía tecnológico militar del Imperio creo que está fuera de toda duda. Ahora bien este gigante tiene algunos problemillas internos como son los no resueltos de tipo racial o los secesionistas de algunos estados. Además está el fuerte y creciente aumento de las desigualdades sociales y, sobre éstas, el "factor Trump".

Elecciones Estados Unidos 2016: La posibilidad de una revuelta armada contra Hillary Clinton. Noticias de Mundo

Si vivimos para ver caer al Imperio, atesoremos antes, o mucho antes por si el sistema colapsa
Economía: La tercera ola de la recesión: la ONU alerta de que viene la crisis definitiva. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2016)

Todo va bien...la música no ha dejado de sonar señores.

"Estos son los mercados más peligrosos que he visto en mi vida" - Bolsamanía.com

Un saludo especial para *racional*, siempre es bueno tener gente con las ideas claras pro aquí, no esos locos que compran chapas doradas y plateadas...el dinero está en vender humo señores, no sean membrillos.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## MementoMori (23 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Más optimismo inútil que no lleva a ningún lado, mientras el oro esta anclado, las acciones de Amazon llegan a los $800, un nuevo record, imparable. A este ritmo la acción valdrá más que una onza de oro.



Oye, ¿tú como te proteges frente a un (improbable) colapso del chiringuito financiero internacinoal, comprando acciones? ::

No digo que no se puedan comprar acciones, solo quiero saber cual es tu estrategia de cobertura/diversificación respecto al riesgo de colapso. Tu constante ninguneo hacia los metales preciosos deja entrever que tienes una alternativa muchísimo mejor, ¿o no?


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

Noticias más en acorde con el artículo 47, capítulo tercero del Título I de nuestra constitución.

_Aragón prohíbe dejar sin casa, luz, agua ni gas a familias que cobren menos de 1.553 euros al mes_

Aragón prohíbe dejar sin casa, luz, agua ni gas a familias que cobren menos de 1.553 euros al mes | Diario Público

Como dato a resaltar:

_Según los datos del Instituto Aragonés de Estadística (Iaest), los ingresos de 116.000 de los 538.555 hogares aragoneses –el 21,72%- no llegaron a los 14.000 euros el año pasado, mientras que en otros 69.772 –el 12,96%- no alcanzaron los 19.000. Es decir, que *la medida protegerá a más de un tercio de las unidades de convivencia de la comunidad*._

Ahora falta por ver qué es lo que va a hacer nuestro Gobierno en Madrid. Anteriormente, recurrió al Constitucional el texto de un Decreto en el mismo sentido. Esta vez las Cortes Aragonesas han promulgado una ley. Es decir que vuelta a empezar.


----------



## MementoMori (23 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> la medida protegerá a más de un tercio de las *unidades de convivencia* de la comunidad.[/I]



"unidades de convivencia"... ¿qué coño querrán decir? Estas cosas no me las enseñaron en la escuela. ¿Se les enseña Neolengua a los niños de hoy?

Qué mal huele todo, joder.


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en lo de "neolengua".
Es un tema que en este hilo se ha tocado en varias ocasiones y creo que deberíamos tocarlo aún más porque el lenguaje es un indicador de los cambios por venir. Los cambios siempre se anuncian en el lenguaje.

Por contestar a tu pregunta, se refiere a:

papá-mamá (churumbel)
papá-papá (churumbel)
mamá-mamá (churumbel)
papá - churumbel
mamá - churumbel
etc.


----------



## racional (23 Sep 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Oye, ¿tú como te proteges frente a un (improbable) colapso del chiringuito financiero internacinoal, comprando acciones? ::
> 
> No digo que no se puedan comprar acciones, solo quiero saber cual es tu estrategia de cobertura/diversificación respecto al riesgo de colapso. Tu constante ninguneo hacia los metales preciosos deja entrever que tienes una alternativa muchísimo mejor, ¿o no?



Yo tambien poseo oro y plata, pero no tengo esperanza que vaya a servir para nada nunca. Guardare los metales hasta 2040 como fecha límite, y asi todo es posible que no sea suficiente tiempo. El colapso financiero podria no ocurrir nunca y si ocurriera tampoco es seguro que el oro y la plata fueran a servir para algo como cuando se vio en estos años como el oro bajaba junto con la bolsa. Tambien podria ocurrir, pero en un tiempo muy distinto, aqui probablemente todos os habeis equivocado en la escala del tiempo, podria ocurrir dentro de 20, 30 o 40.


----------



## MementoMori (23 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Yo tambien poseo oro y plata, pero no tengo esperanza que vaya a servir para nada nunca. El colapso financiero podria no ocurrir nunca y si ocurriera tampoco es seguro que el oro y la plata fueran a servir para algo como cuando se vio en estos años como el oro bajaba junto con la bolsa.



O sea que no tienes alternativas a los metales preciosos y ademas posees metales preciosos. Entonces tus ataques constantes a los metales preciosos son fruto de la esquizofrenia? No consigo entender tu posición. Defínete.



frisch dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en lo de "neolengua".
> Es un tema que en este hilo se ha tocado en varias ocasiones y creo que deberíamos tocarlo aún más porque el lenguaje es un indicador de los cambios por venir. Los cambios siempre se anuncian en el lenguaje.
> 
> Por contestar a tu pregunta, se refiere a:
> ...



Supongo que la palabra "hogares" la habrán descartado por muy sesudos motivos.

Dentro de poco:

papá-mamá-mamá (churumbel)
papá-papá-mamá (churumbel)
papá-papá-papá (churumbel)
...

Me pregunto donde está el límite o si tienen la menor idea de hacia donde van.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Sep 2016)

Supongo que Racional compró en pleno subidón en 2011, y agüanta a ver si puede recuperar lo comprado. Si es así, quieras o nó, tiene esperanza.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Sep 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> O sea que no tienes alternativas a los metales preciosos y ademas posees metales preciosos. Entonces tus ataques constantes a los metales preciosos son fruto de la esquizofrenia? No consigo entender tu posición. Defínete.



:XX::XX::XX:

--------

Acabo de leer esta noticia, y no entiendo nada, ¿no estaba Rusia comprando oro? Entonces, ¿qué sentido tiene venderlo a los Chinos?

Russia is Selling Gold...To China | MarketSlant


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

Por supuesto que saben hacia dónde van.

La clave de la nueva nomenclatura está en el término "convivencia".
Es un término tan genérico que en el futuro podría ser mamá-humanoide.

Y con respecto, al término "hogar", "familia", al ser estos términos muy ligados a la historia del ser humano desde la noche de los tiempos (hogar = fuego, familia = padre, madre, hijos), y giran en torno a una serie de valores (no hago juicio de valor al utilizar este término), es necesario desterrarlos del vocabulario porque entramos en los prologómenos de un cambio radical en la definición de ser humano.

Espero que no haya quedado demasiado críptico.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Yo tambien poseo oro y plata, pero no tengo esperanza que vaya a servir para nada nunca. Guardare los metales hasta 2040 como fecha límite, y asi todo es posible que no sea suficiente tiempo. El colapso financiero podria no ocurrir nunca y si ocurriera tampoco es seguro que el oro y la plata fueran a servir para algo como cuando se vio en estos años como el oro bajaba junto con la bolsa. Tambien podria ocurrir, pero en un tiempo muy distinto, aqui *probablemente todos os habeis equivocado en la escala del tiempo, podria ocurrir dentro de 20, 30 o 40*.



Sí, señor, lo que no quita que también pudiera ocurrir mañana, y cualquier argumentación a favor y en contra solo nos llevará a la misma encrucijada.

¿estás, o no estás preparado para ese día?

Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (23 Sep 2016)

Crecimiento de la eurozona el mismo que antes del QE, y ahora que?

La expansión económica de la zona euro registra en septiembre mínimos de 20 meses


Esto empalma con el link de paketazo a bolsamania sobre la dependencia drogadicta de la economía europea actual respecto al suministro constante del dinero del BCE. Hasta el punto de que el anuncio de que la dosis de droga va a seguir siendo "solo" la misma , haga temblar los mercados.

Las malas noticias provocan subidas de bolsas porque implican que seguramente se aumentaran las dosis de droga y las pocas noticias buenas provocan bajadas, por miedo a que el camello recorte suministros. Si ese comportamiento no es drogodependiente que me lo expliquen despacito.

Llevamos año y medio de QE en Europa, desde marzo del 2015, 60.000 millones/mes, y desde Marzo del 2016, 80.000 millones/mes, ya llevamos más de 1 billoncito a dia de hoy, y estamos como al principio. En realidad estamos peor, ya que el BCE endeudado hasta las trancas y con los tipos en negativo, tiene una capacidad de maniobra mucho menor de la que tenia hace dos años antes de empezar el QE.

Las grandes empresas viviendo de especular con ese dinero gratis del BCE en lugar de producir nada útil, y las pequeñas cerrando las puertas una detras de la otra, porque no tienen ni acceso al dinero ni clientes. Todo muy coherente.

Seguramente alargaremos la farsa un par de años mas pero la ostia es inevitable.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

¡Joder! racional, se lo tiene que "mirar"... lo suyo empieza a ser "preocupante" y se lo digo por su propio bien...

Además, pierde el tiempo -y lo SABE...- porque aquí, en este hilo, pocos van a "acompañarle" en sus percepciones -si es que las tiene...- y es que lo tenemos bastante CLARO... ¿Entiende Vd. lo de la comprensión lectora? En fin, recordando un ejemplo de paketazo que me hizo reír y mucho, Vd. puede subirse a una montón de cajas de cerveza a modo de púlpito y "predicar" sobre lo "malitos" que son los MPs, pero desde luego Vd. recibirá una sonrisa comprensiva y la ignorancia más absoluta. Y Vd. puede tener Oro y Plata, pero esa "inquina" a los MPs es muy difícil de explicar...

Aquí, la mayoría somos unos "preppers" en este aspecto, es decir nos protegemos de alguna manera contra un posible Colapso económico-financiero... ¿Será suficiente llegado el caso? NPI, pero hace tiempo que nos preparamos en función de lo que nos parece lo más "correcto" desde un punto de vista histórico... Y NO, no veo esa "protección" en tener unas acciones de Amazon o de "Cagolín", peroooo NO pierda Vd. el tiempo por aquí y compre... no vayan a acabarse, pero claro eso no va a suceder: el "papel", "papel" ES...


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Crecimiento de la eurozona el mismo que antes del QE, y ahora que?
> 
> La expansión económica de la zona euro registra en septiembre mínimos de 20 meses
> 
> ...



Este comentario es para enmarcar. De lo mejor que he leido en burbuja en años.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

Ahí os dejo un artículo muy bueno... y en la misma línea que apuntaba oinoko.

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: Why the Coming Wave of Defaults Will Be Devastating

Y ya puestos a "pensar"... Mejor que no lleguemos ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Sep 2016)

Os quería hacer una pregunta...
Que creeis que pasará con los países emergentes, que sindican gran parte de su deuda en dólares, cuando la FED decida hacer crecer el interés del dinero??tendrán mas dificultades para financiarse??Si tienen mas dificultades...podría darse algún default?


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

Hoy escuchando una emisión en France Culture citaban el informe McKinsey de julio de 2016 que lleva el título de: "Dónde podrían reemplazar las máquinas [robots] al ser humano y dónde no (por el momento)"

Es un informe larguillo pero a los que interese el tema, guardarlo y leerlo más adelante.

Uno de los datos que da es que, en el País sin Nombre, 45% de las actividades por las que los humanos son pagados podrían robotizarse completamente y que casi el total de las actividades llevadas a cabo actualmente por humanos podrían robotizarse en un 30%.

En cualquier caso (lo leáis o no), bajaros la infografía del segundo enlace (pdf).


En la emisión de France Culture, comentaba el invitado que, por otro lado, una de las consecuencias (buenas) de la robotización sería la relocalización de muchos puestos de trabajo que han sido deslocalizados. Pero claro, y éste es un comentario mío ¿cuántos serían robotizados y cuántos no?


[_Edito_ Y además ¿qué impacto tendría ello en países mastodónticos como China, India y en menor medida (por su tamaño) Vietnam, Bangladesh ... y, por supuesto, de rebote, en el "orden mundial"?]

Creo que entramos en una época distinta (cambio de paradigma) y, obviamente, un cambio tan imponente tendrá consecuencias imponentes en la configuración de nuestra(s) sociedade(s) y, sobre todo, en la forma de gestionarlas y *controlarlas*.

Para algunos, una época apasionante, para mi, inquietante.

Aquí el informe:

Where machines could replace humans--and where they can

Aquí la infografía (pdf):

http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/mck...ns and where they cant/sector-automation.ashx


----------



## amador (23 Sep 2016)

Gracias frisch. Muy interesante.

Yo creo que ya estamos cambiando, se nota mucho en los jóvenes, en cómo se desenvuelven en la sociedad actual y en como aceptan de forma natural muchas cosas que a los adultos nos molestan.

Un ejemplo:

Iberia ha automatizado vía Web su centro de Reclamaciones.

La última vez que lo usé hace 5 o 6 años (me perdieron una maleta) hablabas con una persona.

Actualmente todo se hace vía web. Pones la queja en la web, te da un código y al cabo de unos días te dan la resolución. No hay manera de hablar con nadie y razonar.

¡Si bueno!, tienen un teléfono de atención al cliente por obligación, atendido por teleoperadores en Sudamérica que no tienen ni idea de nada y lo único que hacen es darte la dirección de la web de reclamaciones.

Es sólo un ejemplo, pero la tendencia es esta. Reducción de costes al máximo y automatización de todo, a veces con cierta pérdida de calidad/humanidad.

Algunos metros ya están automatizados y pronto se automatizará todo el transporte incluso por carretera con IA.

En unos años ya no nos dejarán conducir un coche, será algo muy peligroso. Conducir un coche será una atracción / deporte.

Saludos





frisch dijo:


> Creo que entramos en una época distinta (cambio de paradigma) y, obviamente, un cambio tan imponente tendrá consecuencias imponentes en la configuración de nuestra(s) sociedade(s) y, sobre todo, en la forma de gestionarlas y *controlarlas*.
> 
> Para algunos, una época apasionante, para mi, inquietante.


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2016)

Con la movida esta de sustituir mano de obra por tecnología/maquinaria...no puedo evitar pensar en el oficio más viejo del mundo.

Un saludo conforeros (contertulios), y muy buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

No te creas paketazo

Buscaba una noticia sobre ello en el periódico Público o ElDiario que leí hace unos meses pero no la encuentro.

Aquí tienes una de La Voz de Galicia

El sexo con robots será superior y sumamente adictivo, según los expertos - Me Asombro

_ Edito_ Y además será legal tanto para el usuario como para el prestador de servicios y, lo más importante, estará fiscalizado (IVA incluido).


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

¡Joder! paketazo... como se nota que estás en la "edad"... Ja,ja,ja... ya se te "pasará" o te lo tomarás con mucha más calma... Por cierto, no te preocupes: ¿Conoces la "almeja mecánica"? Pues, yo NO creo que lo vea, pero tú estás es la "edad" de verlo y espero que no "vivirlo"... Ja,ja,ja.

Y dejo otro buen artículo... Hoy todo un LUJO las aportaciones que ha habido en el hilo, ya sean los comentarios, informaciones, etc.

- ¿Por qué no habrá acuerdo de paz con los EE.UU. sobre Siria? | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Con la movida esta de sustituir mano de obra por tecnología/maquinaria...no puedo evitar pensar en el oficio más viejo del mundo.
> 
> Un saludo conforeros (contertulios), y muy buen fin de semana a todos.



En una sociedad cada vez más insociable, también le llegara el momento a este oficio, y se extenderá en popularidad, primero frikis, luego...

Muy interesante los aportes de hoy. Buen fin de semana (la mitad del mío ya ha terminado).

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Esto empalma con el link de paketazo a bolsamania sobre la dependencia drogadicta de la economía europea actual respecto al suministro constante del dinero del BCE. ....



He leído esta entrada y me acordé de tu comentario.

El BCE "regala" 45.300 millones de euros a los bancos con TLTRO2

Llevan tiempo repartiendo el pastel, pero sólo comen ellos, después vendrá el empacho, que pagaremos entre todos.


Ayer leí esta noticia 

This 18-carat gold toilet can now be used at New York's Guggenheim Museum | MINING.com

No se cuál es vuestra imagen del oro, pero no creo que más rico sea el que más oro posea, sino el que menos deudas tenga.

Gracias por los aportes


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2016)

Volviendo al tema que ha abierto MementoMori sobre el neolenguaje y mi comentario sobre que los cambios importantes se disciernen, primero, en el lenguaje. El lenguaje anuncia el cambio. No es el cambio pero lo anuncia.

"Unidad de convivencia" como sustituto de Hogar o Familia.

La elección del término "convivencia" es supina (podían haber elegido unidad contributiva, por ejemplo).

Convivencia es un término lo suficiente difuso como para meter, en ese saco, pues lo que quieran. Y, a la vez, es un término que "engancha". ¿Quién no quiere "convivir"?

En el neolenguaje (siempre lo hubo, no hace falta sino leer un libro que ya he citado en este hilo, de Viktor Klemperer, "La lengua del Tercer Reich. Apuntes de un filólogo") al que ahora estamos sometidos, y a diferencia del Tercer Reich, no predominan los términos, patria, trabajo, raza (y toda una serie de términos que a mi, me parecen chuminadas), No, predomina, la convivencia pero dentro del respeto de la identidad propia (europea), los valores de la République, lo nuestro, y toda otra serie de términos que no dejan de ser, en mi opinión, igualmente chuminadas.

En cualquier caso, los tiempos están divididos entre la guerra y la convivencia. Y no tan divididos puesto que los que hacen la guerra pronan la convivencia, y viceversa.

Yo, al ser creyente cristiano, no religioso, una de mis fuentes es la Biblia, y en este aspecto, os diré lo que he leído en ella respecto al final de los tiempos y sus características.

Todas las comunidades cristianas desde que Jesús murió (¿y resucitó?) pensaban que el fin era inminente.

Uno de los temas recurrentes de los seguidores de Jesús en vida era ¿Y cuándo llegará el fin?

Bueno, siendo un gran lector de la Biblia y de la Enciclopedia Britannica (como Borges) puedo deciros que en los últimos tiempos (cuando lleguen y si llegan, según lecturas y convicciones - yo lo respeto todo, menos la deshonestidad - ), en la descripción bíblica, surgirán unos tiempos en los que parecerá que ya todo se ha arreglado, que por fin, habrá paz y prosperidad, después de tanta tribulación, dolor y desasosiego, pero no será sino el comienzo del fin.

Convivencia

Unidad de convivencia

Pero y la pregunta es ¿cómo se puede hablar de unidad de convivencia si el sistema está basado sobre la explotación del más débil por el más fuerte que él?

Voy a estar unos días fuera, por lo que no leeré ni participaré en este espacio de buena gente. Me voy a cumplir mi deber (obligadamente) de ejercer en la Misa de la Democracia como suplente de Presidente de Mesa.

Un abrazo a todas y todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2016)

# frisch: Que tengas un buen viaje e intenta llevarlo de la mejor forma posible, aunque conociéndote sé que será así. Y te echaremos en falta.

Un abrazo, amigo.

Edito: # Arbeyna: El problema de los que no tenemos Deuda es que ya estamos "apechugando", ya sea desde nuestras nóminas, rentas, etc., pero es que encima en el "horizonte" se percibe que el "derecho de pernada" va a seguir aumentando... Menudos HIJOS DE PUTA.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 22:59 ----------

# Jeenyus: Respecto a lo que preguntas es totalmente INDIFERENTE... Echa un vistazo a esto...

- Time to

Francamente, el panorama es ESPELUZNANTE... ¿Y sólo lo vemos unos pocos? Ese es el quid de la cuestión...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (23 Sep 2016)

Hola, se liará gorda este domingo en Serbia?

Serb region

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> He leído esta entrada y me acordé de tu comentario.
> 
> 
> Ayer leí esta noticia
> ...




El que hizo la pieza, Mauricio Cattelan, está entre los cinco artistas vivos más cotizados, entre otras obras ... en 1994 convenció a su galerista, Massimo de Carlo, para que se dejara ser atado con cintas a la pared y así pasar a ser el objeto expuesto, en otra ocasión hizo que se disfrazara de pene con orejas de conejo; hace unos meses se vendió en una subasta de Christie’s una obra suya, una figura de Hitler, por 15 millones de dólares ... cuando llegue el "crash" también les llegará a estos y con más violencia. 
_____

He escuchado hoy en colectivo burbuja que Campechano I fue invitado a abdicar por que empezaba a equivocarse de amistades en temas energéticos - temas que él conoce bien, Roberto Centeno explicó, unos meses antes en la misma emisora, que Abril Martorell le dijo que desde tiempos inmemoriales se llevaba comisiones por barril de Arabia Saudí que llegaba a la península, de ahí el patrimonio que se estima en 3000 millones- en el programa no especificaban más.
Me parece del todo plausible la posibilidad, os dejo este enlace:

http://es.rbth.com/internacional/2014/06/02/juan_carlos_i_y_su_relacion_con_rusia_40521


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> No te creas paketazo
> 
> Buscaba una noticia sobre ello en el periódico Público o ElDiario que leí hace unos meses pero no la encuentro.
> 
> ...



Cuando los robots empiecen a poner denuncias por violencia de género y por violación y un juez las admita, entonces podremos decir que ya estamos en el futuro.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Sep 2016)

Las acciones de Gold Mining Corp experimentan un incremento de más del 7% esta semana - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2016)

Para complementar lo aportado por Charizato21...

- Radio 3w: El catedrático Roberto Centeno denuncia al rey Juan Carlos, Corinna y Prado por cobrar comisión del petróleo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Francamente, me ha sorprendido mucho la noticia que enlazo y es un cambio de tendencia que da mucho para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... ¿Algunos -o muchos- se están "preparando" en los EE.UU. para un punto de "inflexión"?

- https://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-imports-record-amount-of-gold-from-switzerland-in-july/

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Francamente, me ha sorprendido mucho la noticia que enlazo y es un cambio de tendencia que da mucho para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... ¿Algunos -o muchos- se están "preparando" en los EE.UU. para un punto de "inflexión"?
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-imports-record-amount-of-gold-from-switzerland-in-july/
> 
> Saludos.




Pudiera ser... las importaciones de oro superaran a las exportaciones por primera vez en anyos y si siguen a este ritmo tambien batiran el record de importanciones de los ultimos anyos..

Respecto al petroleo, un articulo rapido de leer donde se explica como empieza a escocer la situation del precio del barril brent a los saudies:

Kingdom Comedown: Falling Oil Prices Shock Saudi Middle Class - WSJ

Va a ser doloroso... y lamentablmente, tendra tambien impacto en el terrorismo regional... los que piensan que comiendose las reservas en sus problemas sociales el flujo de dinero hacia grupos terroristas wahabies disminuira y los enflaquecera, simplemente, nos mienten, ni ellos se lo creen.

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Sep 2016)

Fernando, interesante articulo, si bien es cierto que el oro suizo esta fluyendo a los Estados Unidos , creo que el articulista se equivoca en asociarlo al Brexit, ya que Suiza no es de la UE. Creo que tiene mucho más que ver la crisis de deuda y derivados y falta de crecimiento, que se huele que pueda explotar y ser 10 veces peor que la de 2.008. Hemos visto que desde antes del Brexit y sobretodo despues los ingleses se han lanzado a acumular oro para salvaguardar sus ahorros ante la caida de la libra.(y lo que le queda) Los ciudadanos no pueden pagar de nuevo la crisis y menos la que se avecina de propiedades descomunales. En España se han rescatado con nuestro dinero a bancos deficitarios (adicional a la crisis de liquidez) mientras los banqueros seguían cobrando millones y con tarjetas sín límite. Y de todos los miles de millones inyectados a esas entidades, no recuperaremos ni un tercio. Es indignante!.
Ellos están inflando el problema ahora y no lo paran porqué los que pueden hacerlo saben que están atados de manos por el poder en la sombra. Ese poder pretende que solo el FMI actuando como un gobierno mundial pueda restaurar la paz despues del kaos soltando sus DEG's cuando todos los reclamen.

John Galt, los saudís creo que tienen la peor forma de dictadura islamista que pueda haber, y toda la riqueza obtenida por su petroleo no a beneficiado absolutamente en nada a su población, que viven sumidos en la exclavitud. El petroleo será dificil que sobreviva a la revolución verde, y esas dictaduras del golfo serán deglutidas antes o despues por la miseria que han impuesto, mientras ellos se paseaban en lamborginis de oro.

La primera ley de desconexión del Parlament declarará nulos los juicios franquistas

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20160924/41530520388/entrevista-juan-jose-benitez-solo-para-tus-ojos-ovnis.html


----------



## oinoko (24 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Todas las comunidades cristianas desde que Jesús murió (¿y resucitó?) pensaban que el fin era inminente.



¿La comunidad cristiana el día que Jesus murió? ¿Hablamos de la comunidad cristiana de su pueblo? porque el día que se supone que murió, a 200 Km de su pueblo no lo conocía ni Dios. No digamos en España o en Sudamerica.

La otra lectura es que la religión cristiana se basa en meter miedo. Arrepentios que el fin esta cerca!. Parece claro que se han equivocado un poco en la fecha del fin del mundo.

Cada vez que veo algo sobre religion, pierdo la fe en el que lo escribe y me salto el resto del post.


----------



## veismuler (24 Sep 2016)

Ya estamos con lo sectarios...así que cada vez que alguno ve algo sobre religión pierde la fe en el que escribe?..je,je no leas entonces a Pascal ni a C.S. Lewis ni a tantos que junto con sus "libros seculares" ha escrito sobre Jesús o ha hablado sobre la Biblia...Ni escuches el mesias de haendel..Ni el Quijote de Cervantes...
Por que me pondrían a mi en uno de los examenes de Derecho..que respondiera sobre la influencia del cristianismo en el Derecho?...Si lo llego a saber, me levanto de la mesa y le tiro el examen al profesor en la cara....Mecachis!!!!!!!


----------



## oinoko (24 Sep 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Por que me pondrían a mi en uno de los examenes de Derecho..que respondiera sobre la influencia del cristianismo en el Derecho?...Si lo llego a saber, me levanto de la mesa y le tiro el examen al profesor en la cara....Mecachis!!!!!!!



Precisamente la influencia del cristianismo en el derecho es la parte mas infame de cualquier religion, porque es cuando el cristiano se cree con derecho a torturar y quemar en la hoguera al que no es cristiano.

No olvides que todas las religiones mayoritarias lo son porque en las regiones donde tenian el poder han quemado en la hoguera a los disidentes locales, lo cual deslegitima por principio a la religión. Si tu has estudiado derecho deberías entender la diferencia entre imponerse por la fuerza y tener la razón. 

*
Giordano Bruno*

Fue un fraile dominico italiano, filósofo, matemático y astrónomo, presentó sus teorías en cosmología acerca del modelo de Copérnico, la concepción del Sol como una estrella y la existencia de infinitas cantidades de otros planetas en el universo. Sus afirmaciones en teología y filosofía así como sus obras poéticas le valieron la condena a muerte por parte de las autoridades de Roma y la Inquisición romana, que dictaminaron castigarlo y enviarlo a la hoguera por herejía en el año 1600.

*Giulio Cesare Vanini*

Fue un intelectual y libre pensador del renacimiento italiano. Nació en el año 1585 y su nombre real era Lucilio Vanini, sin embargo, en sus textos se hacía llamar Giulio Cesare Vanini para protegerse así de las condenas de la Iglesia. Lamentablemente, sus esfuerzos fueron en vano y fue capturado por la Inquisición romana, fue condenado a la hoguera siendo quemado vivo en la ciudad de Toulouse en 1619. Entre otras teorías peligrosas, Giulio había planteado la idea de que los Hombres eran descendientes de los monos y que la inmortalidad del alma era algo poco plausible.

*Pietro d’Abano*

También conocido como Petrus de Apono o Aponensis, Pietro d’Abano nació en el año 1257 en el pueblo que luego pasó a llevar su mismo nombre y que en nuestros días se conoce como Abano Terme, en Véneto, Italia. Aponensis fue médico y profesor de cátedra de medicina, escritor, filósofo y astrónomo; su formación y profundo interés en la filosofía, medicina e ideas de Medio Oriente lo animaron a difundir esos ideales que luego le valieron varias acusaciones por parte de la Iglesia. Después de dos juicios por herejía y nigromancia, Aponensis fue enviado a prisión, donde falleció años más tarde.

*Miguel Servet*

Miguel de Villanueva, conocido entre otros nombres por el de Miguel Servet, fue un teólogo y un polifacético científico español. Nació en 1511 y vivió para el estudio de ramas de la ciencia como las matemáticas, la astronomía, meteorología, geografía, anatomía y farmacología. Además, fue escritor, poeta, jurisprudente y traductor. Fue parte de la reforma protestante y realizó grandes trabajos en relación a la idea de la circulación pulmonar. Una mente maestra sin lugar a dudas, no obstante, para la Iglesia era todo lo contrario. Tras recorrer gran parte de Europa escapando, fue capturado en Ginebra y más tarde enviado a la hoguera en donde le prendieron fuego.

*
Garcia de Orta*

Garcia de Orta fue un científico, médico, naturalista y explorador de origen judío portugués renacentista. Nació en el año 1501 en la ciudad portuguesa de Castelo de Vide y luego de doctorarse en medicina en la Universidad de Lisboa, viaja a la India en el año 1534, donde se casó y se volvió un importante médico. Fue perseguido por las fuerzas inquisitivas portuguesas en la India, debido a su ascendencia judía y sus creencias filosóficas y religiosas, muere en el año 1568. Tiempo después, ese mismo año, capturan a su hermana y la envían a la hoguera.


Con que "derecho" se llevo a la hoguera a toda esta gente? 
Se calcula que la inquisicion llevo a la hoguera a unos 200 millones de personas en toda europa entre los siglos XII al XIX.

cuantos años de retraso cientifico llevamos por culpa de la iglesia?

Por otra parte, con semejante futuro para el que se saliera del camino marcado y le diera por pensar por su cuenta, no es extraño que el arte religioso sea tan abundante. 

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (24 Sep 2016)

Buenos días a todos, un placer leeros todos los días!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Qué creéis que pasará con la cotización del _joro_ si gana la Jilari o el Donald? ienso:

Los media dicen que si sale el Trump el precio del oro se va a ir p'arriba!!
Creo que al final no va a salir como presi usano, pero después de vista la sorpresa del Brexit puede pasar cualquier cosa...

Here



> *‘If Trump were to become president, gold prices will likely perform well, because we expect that his policies will be inward looking and will weaken the fundamentals of the U.S. economy.*’
> Georgette Boele, ABN Amro



Jilari es la continuación de Obama...

How Hillary Clinton



> What would that mean for investors?
> 
> You’d better brace yourself for a lot of volatility. Markets don’t like unpleasant surprises. They hate uncertainty. And a possible Trump victory would mean both. Hillary Clinton is largely a known quantity. Trump isn’t. The outside world is hardly likely to stay calm at the news that the U.S. government, nukes and all, is being handed over to an unstable, inexperienced TV personality with a quick temper and a long line of incendiary threats. You should expect stocks, bonds, currencies and commodities to react.
> 
> ...


----------



## veismuler (24 Sep 2016)

Y de todos estos... Donde ves tú a Jesús? O todo lo que se hace en su nombre se lo achacas a la religión... Yo también sé tirar los dados... Pongo a la madre Teresa o quieres a más... Pongo a Luther King o a más... Anda si era pastor cristiano.. No le eches la culpa al cristianismo de lo que hacen los supuestos cristianos... Has oído sobre la falacia de envenenar el estanque...? Pues es lo que estás haciendo....yo con esto termino.. Yo no haré acepción de personas por su credo.. Cosa que tú has dicho que sí... No continuando de leerle... Feliz finde


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2016)

*Mañana se acaba el mundo...*

Sensacionalista no me podréis negar que es la frase, ¿no?

Lo único que mueve el culo del hombre es el miedo, el placer, el amor, la codicia...(dónde pongo amor podéis poner intereses personales sexo, familia...)

Dicho esto, ahora en serio...la vamos a diñar todos nosotros, y el mundo seguirá girando...os apostaría todo lo que tengo ahora mismo, pero evidentemente es una apuesta que no podremos cobrar, pues estaremos en...bueno, en donde cada uno crea oportuno creer.

Cambiará a medio y largo plazo el sistema económico mundial?

Pues eso sí que lo veo, no sé si en vida, pero creo que se avecinan cambios drásticos, en base sobre todo al conocimiento del individuo y de la masa.

Ahora la gente ya no se queda callada cuando habla "el presidente"

Ahora la gente se pregunta: ¿Qué coño dice, si eso es imposible?

Lo mismo vale para el papa, cuya palabra hace unos pocos lustros era "sagrada" y respetada, y ahora quien más y quién menos esboza una sonrisa de incredulidad.

El conocimiento se extiende, en unos más y en otros menos, pero esto obliga a los sistemas de gobierno, y sobre todo a los económicos a tomar parte en el asunto, y asegurar de algún modo que esa semilla no brote demasiado deprisa y subleve las mentes de la "plebe"

Aquí mismo a diario podemos leer comentarios razonados sobre deuda familiar, estatal, incongruencias en la política económica, leyes hechas a medida del legislador, justas injusticias...¿por que podemos cuestionar todo esto?

Pues la clave es el conocimiento, y la disposición de nuevos medios de comunicación de masas, e individuales.

¿los usamos correctamente?...está claro que no, pero eso es algo que tenemos que aprender...como cuando empezábamos de niños a buscar cosas en la Espasa y quedábamos alucinados con todo el conocimiento que allí había.

Cada vez creemos menos en gurus, en lideres, en iluminados, o en "cuñados" avispados...

quién más o quién menos para comprarse un coche o una onza de oro, pasa horas/días analizando información, y lo hacemos bastante bien...pues creo que esa faceta de "buscadores" se irá desviando también al ámbito político y económico.

Muchos ya saben lo que ha pasado en Grecia, en Chipre, Islandia, en Argentina, Venezuela...quizá no de primera mano, pero "pepito Grillo" resopla en la oreja cada vez que habla el "Presi", o cualquiera de sus secuaces...lo mismo parece valer para la "competencia política del mismo"

Por cierto, retomando el hilo y *dejando de lado temas religiosos*, lo enlazado por *Fernando* respecto al oro suizo y su destino USA, es llamativo. No creo que vaya a pasar nada raro a nivel económico mundial de manera inminente, pero si fuera un viajero del tiempo y me pasaran esas gráficas sin saber nada más al respecto de lo que sucede en el mundo, tragaría saliva y me echaría a temblar.

¿Qué sucede para que esos movimientos tan exagerados comparados con el pasado se den?

Realmente no sé el motivo, lo único que podría cuadrar es una ligera huida de los fondos de renta variable, o incluso de renta fija hacia el fino metal, pero para asegurarnos habría que localizar un gráfico fiable mensual no solo de las importaciones desde suiza, si no del incremento de las ventas mayoristas y minoristas de oro al otro lado del charco.

Si tengo un rato intentaré encontrar algo al respecto, esto nos podría aclarar muchas cosas.

Un saludo y muy buena tarde de sábado.

edito para linkear:

¿por que se han disparado las ventas desde 2007? :bla:

Gold bullion coin sales _ All major global mints

Aquí se ve un cuadro de demandas desglosado por sector, y no veo nada exagerado o significativo.

Gold Demand Trends | World Gold Council


----------



## oinoko (24 Sep 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Y de todos estos... Donde ves tú a Jesús? O todo lo que se hace en su nombre se lo achacas a la religión... Yo también sé tirar los dados... Pongo a la madre Teresa o quieres a más... Pongo a Luther King o a más... Anda si era pastor cristiano.. No le eches la culpa al cristianismo de lo que hacen los supuestos cristianos... Has oído sobre la falacia de envenenar el estanque...? Pues es lo que estás haciendo....yo con esto termino.. Yo no haré acepción de personas por su credo.. Cosa que tú has dicho que sí... No continuando de leerle... Feliz finde



Tu has sacado el tema de la influencia del cristianismo en el derecho y yo solo te he puesto unos cuantos ejemplos del mismo.

De paso queria hacer entender que la religión se ha perpetuado a traves de los siglos usando mas la fuerza que la razón. Luego la gente se hace cristiana del mismo modo que se hacen del Madrid, porque su padre les lleva a ver los partidos desde que son pequeños. 

Hablas de Luther King , yo te pongo a Malcom X, que tambien era un tio muy majete y era musulman. Que demuestras con eso?

Por cierto, tambien Ghandi era un tio muy majo. Nos convertimos al hinduismo?

Conoces la falacia de meter 3 flores en un vertedero? tres verdades en un libro de 800 paginas lleno de mentiras, no convierte al libro entero en verdad, y no lo digo por ningun libro en concreto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, creo que el amigo frisch va a estar ausente del hilo durante unos días, por tanto es innecesario referirse a él cuando no tiene la opción de responder... No es menos cierto que en el tema de la Religión le hemos dando bastante "caña", tanto "menda lerenda" como paketazo, pero eso no quita para que sea un forero muy respetado por aquí y creo que nadie discute su elevado nivel cultural e intelectual. Al César lo que es del César, pero eso NO quita para que pueda haber tomado una "opción" equivocada... Es de humanos hacerlo.

# Xpiro: Veo que nos sigues con agrado, al igual que muchos conforeros, y es que hemos conseguido crearnos nuestro especial "espacio"...

Mira, Xpiro, es INDIFERENTE quién gane las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU., ya sea Clinton o Trump y, quizás, la pregunta deberías hacerla a quiénes van a ser los lobbies "beneficiados" en función de si gana una o el otro...

Ahora mismo, en las encuestas (que fallan menos que aquí... ¿por qué será?) Clinton aventaja a Trump, pero la diferencia se va ajustando a medida de que se acercan a la "fecha"... El último dato que tengo (es muy reciente) da 42% a Clinton vs 39,7% de Trump. ¡Ah! y me voy a permitir apostar en los Estados que tengo claro donde va a ganar Trump: Arizona, Nevada, Ohio, Georgia, Iowa, Texas, Missouri, Indiana, Arkansas... Y está ESCRITO... así que tendremos tiempo de ver el nivel de "aciertos" que pueda tener.

Y os dejo el COT de ayer... Muy INTERESANTE, especialmente el Interés Abierto, sobre todo en el Oro...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - September 23, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2016)

Tiene COJONES cómo se está poniendo el conflicto en Siria y por aquí celebrando los cumpleaños del Rajao... que es cuando cumple algo... Ja,ja,ja.

- EL ASUNTO QUE PODRÍA PROVOCAR UN ENFRENTAMIENTO DIRECTO RUSIA-EEUU EN SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Sep 2016)

Se pone interesante el tema de la defensa de la UE. Países identitarios frente a los inmigracionistas.
Europa Central y del Este apuesta por cerrar fronteras y repatriar refugiados


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> ...
> Por que me pondrían a mi en uno de los examenes de Derecho..que respondiera sobre la influencia del cristianismo en el Derecho?...Si lo llego a saber, me levanto de la mesa y le tiro el examen al profesor en la cara....Mecachis!!!!!!!



No deberías haberle tirado ese examen a la cara, porque nunca se debió haber realizado. La inclusión de planteamientos religiosos en carreras universitarias que no sean contemplados dentro de un campo filosófico o teológico, sólo persigue el adoctrinamiento del estudiante.

Resulta, cuanto menos curioso, que en los planes de estudio de las facultades de Derecho, se imparta la asignatura de Derecho Canonico (ahora llamada Derecho Eclesiástico) y sin embargo, asignaturas como Derecho Penal Juvenil, Derecho Medioambiental, Derecho Procesal Laboral, etc, tenga el carácter de optativas, no son consideradas asignaturas de formación obligatoria.

Si bien el Estado es quien posee el monopolio de la violencia, en caso de no actuar de una determinada manera, el sujeto será castigado por la administración. La Iglesia se ha hecho dueña del monopolio de la salvación absoluta por medio del terror, si no se practica su doctrina, no serás castigado en este mundo terrenal, lo serás por lo siglos de los siglos y mientras dure la eternidad. Pero claro, el perdón, se puede evitar, tan sólo hay que pasar por caja, para las JMJ de Rio 2013, se pudieron comprar indulgencias online a la Penitencíaria Apostólica del Vaticano, y es que con dinero, al menos el perdón del Papa, se concede. Muy coherente....

En caso de que la Iglesia no consiga sus objetivos de adoctrinamiento, reclama auxilio a un órgano de poder parejo, el Estado, quien utilizando diversos métodos facilitara el camino. Al final no deja de ser fuente de poder, uno terrenal, otro divino, y ya sabemos que entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera.

De qué manera influyó el Cristianismo en el Derecho? Pues de una manera anecdótica, el primer cuerpo legislativo (escrito) que emplearon los Romanos fue allá por el s.V ANTES de cristo, quinientos años antes del nacimiento de Jesús de Nazaret. Cuestiones como ésta no dejan de ser sospechosas de adoctrinamiento, ya que la influencia el del todo subjetiva, y los sentimientos, o juicios de valor, deben estar ausentes la impartir determinadas disciplinas, se debe ser lo más objetivo posible, y tratar las cuestiones con hechos palpables.

Si asimilo Cristianismo a Iglesia, al fin y al cabo el negocio de la segunda está basado en la fundación del primero, puedo ver de qué manera ha influido el Derecho en el Cristianismo, Iglesia.

No hace falta irse a un periodo muy lejano, no tenemos que retroceder dos mil años, giremos al pasado reciente y como muchos sabemos la Constitución Española entró en vigor el 29 – 12 – 1978. El 03 –01 – 1979 ( cuatro días después) se firma el Acuerdo entre el Estado Español y la Santa Sede sobre asuntos económicos. Benditas y Divinas casualidades.... no voy a entrar en el fondo de dicho acuerdo económico, pero la sustentación de dicho acuerdo tenía carácter temporal, como era de suponer, la temporalidad, a no ser que se encuentre bien definida, suele ser sinónimo de eternidad.

Únicamente voy a señalar el 

Artículo IV
1. La Santa Sede, la Conferencia Episcopal, las Diócesis, las parroquias y otras circunscripciones territoriales, las órdenes y congregaciones religiosas y los institutos de vida consagrada y sus provincias y sus casas tendrán derecho a las siguientes exenciones:


a) Exención total y permanente de la contribución territorial urbana de los siguientes inmuebles:

1) Los templos y capillas destinados al culto, y asimismo, sus dependencias o edificios y locales anejos destinados a la actividad pastoral.

2) La residencia de los Obispos, de los canónigos y de los sacerdotes con cura de almas.

3) Los locales destinados a oficinas, la curia diocesana y a oficinas parroquiales.

4) Los seminarios destinados a la formación del Clero diocesano y religioso y las universidades eclesiásticas en tanto en cuanto impartan enseñanzas propias de disciplinas eclesiásticas.

5) Los edificios destinados primordialmente a casas o conventos de las órdenes, congregaciones religiosas e institutos de vida consagrada.


b) Exención total y permanente de los impuestos reales o de producto, sobre la renta y sobre el patrimonio.


c) Exención total de los impuestos sobre sucesiones y donaciones y transmisiones patrimoniales, siempre que los bienes o derechos adquiridos se destinen al culto, a la sustentación del Clero, al sagrado apostolado y al ejercicio de la caridad.


En 1992 se suscriben Acuerdos de Cooperación con las distintas confesiones religiosas reconocidas en España, y ten por seguro que no alcanzan los términos que se plasmaron en el celabrado con el Vaticano, es más, se recuerda la “temporalidad” del mismo, y hasta la fecha.


Siempre me pareció cuanto menos curioso que los curas (estudié en un colegio religioso) utilizaran frases como “rebaño de Dios” “el trabajo del Pastor”, etc etc, No se utilizaban términos como enjambre, jauría, vacada, potrada, recua... no, se utilizaba rebaño, ¿de qué?, pues ganado lanar, ovejas, corderos (persona dócil y humilde), borregos (persona que se somete fácilmente a la voluntad de otra sin rebelarse ni protestar) ...


En fin, tampoco pretendo explayarme, más de lo que ya hice, pero considero que religión y Derecho no deberían ir de la mano ya que da lugar a aplicar el segundo no por mandato del hombre, sino por causa Divina, que al fin y a la postre, no deja de ser una interpretación subjetiva del hombre.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2016)

# Arbeyna: ¡Fantástico! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Muchas Gracias por el comentario.

Y en muchas ocasiones, he dicho que es INDIFERENTE cuál sea la "cara y ojos" que presida los EE.UU. desde la Casa Blanca... Dejo dos noticias que nos los dicen CLARAMENTE y es que, tanto el Congreso como el Senado, están controlados por el Partido Republicano...

- El congreso de EEUU aprobó la entrega de armas letales a Ucrania | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- El senado de EEUU acordó una venta de armas a Arabia Saudí por valor de 1.150 millones de dólares | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (25 Sep 2016)

No estoy de acuerdo arbeyna..era una pregunta entre 4 preguntas más a desarrollar..no intentaban adoctrinar a nadie..
Y en cuanto a lo demás, no tengo ningún problema en admitir que la Iglesia actual, a partir del 300 d.c. no representa a aquel que la fundó.
Y cuando Constantino despenaliza la práctica del Cristianismo hasta que posteriormente se convierte en religión oficial...YA NO QUEDA NADA DE CRISTIANISMO o un pequeño barniz ...la Iglesia se institucionaliza y ya no es la Iglesia.. es un pseudocristianismo que coge de una cosa de aquí y otra de allá. Algunos intentamos buscar la fuente (como considero que hace frisch y yo mismo). 
Estoy de acuerdo en que la Iglesia que la peña conoce no es la Iglesia..para conocer la Iglesia hay que ir a la fuente..lo de ahora es Iglesia mezclada con la pasta..Hasta aquí estoy de acuerdo.
La Iglesia primitiva estaba separada del Estado totalmente..a esa es a la que yo tengo como referente y creo que frisch también.
Y me voy.....


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo arbeyna..era una pregunta entre 4 preguntas más a desarrollar..no intentaban adoctrinar a nadie..
> .......
> 
> La Iglesia primitiva estaba separada del Estado totalmente..a esa es a la que yo tengo como referente y creo que frisch también.
> Y me voy.....




Pero es que esa Iglesia separada del Estado no era Iglesia, era un grupo de alborotadores y agitadores. Como buen discípulo del Dcho Canónico, seguro que recuerdas que la actitud del Imperio romano contra el Cristianismo no procedió de ningún tipo de rechazo a sus doctrinas religiosas. La primera persecución, bajo Nerón, fue el resultado de hechos anecdóticos. Con el tiempo se consolidó la fama de los cristianos como enemigos del culto al emperador y por tanto del orden político establecido; su rebeldía e incluso su excepcional resistencia y valor frente a los tormentos, les convierten en unos peligrosos alteradores del orden público y, por tanto, en enemigos a los que hay que hacer desaparecer. 

A la larga, el fracaso de las persecuciones, que no pudieron detener la expansión del Cristianismo, condujo a una inversión radical del panorama de las relaciones entre el Imperio y la Iglesia, que se opera con Constantino y Teodosio; el primero estableció, por vez primera en la historia, la libertad religiosa, y el segundo declaró el Cristianismo como la religión oficial del Imperio, lo que supuso el paso de la teocracia al Cesaropapismo (los Césares actuando como Papas).

Constantino, mediante el Edicto de Milán del año 313, estableció la libertad religiosa en el Imperio, una medida que en realidad lo que hacía era dar libertad a los cristianos. El Emperador mantuvo los títulos religiosos y los signos externos de honor propios del paganismo utilizados por sus antecesores, pero buscó al mismo tiempo la alianza con los cristianos y en especial con el papado y los obispos.

Pero aún con su liberación (con Constantino) y su oficialización (con Teodosio), la Iglesia no legitimaba el Cesaropapismo. Caído el Imperio de Occidente (año 456) se propició el contexto histórico y el papado no tardó en aprovecharlo: en el año 494, el Papa Gelasio I formuló oficialmente la doctrina dualista - la base doctrinal del dualismo: “Dad al César lo que es del César y a Dios lo que es de Dios”- como la propia de la Iglesia.

El Papa dirigió una carta al Emperador Anastasio l en la que expone su tesis dualista, a partir de las enseñanzas de Jesús: por voluntad de Dios existen dos autoridades, una espiritual y otra temporal, a las que está encomendado el gobierno de los hombres. Las esferas de poder y competencias de cada una de ellas es diferente, pero no son opuestas ni deben oponerse entre sí, en cuanto ambas proceden de la voluntad divina.


Y me dejo mucho en el “tintero”, si abstraes los textos puramente religiosos y analizas el resto, podrás llegar a la conclusión de que el denominador común es la búsqueda de poder, desde el minuto 1 tras la muerte de Jesús de Nazaret, desde el minuto 1 en que repudiaron a Maria Magdalena, desde el minuto 1 en que determinados evangelios permanecieron ocultos. La vida de un hombre (Dios) de 33 años, nunca ha dado tanto juego. 

Lo siento, pero no te compro el libro. 

Y disculpa que insista, pero sí se busca el adoctrinamiento. Y para llegar a tal conclusión tan sólo hay que desmenuzar la LO 7/1980 de Libertad Religiosa y aplicar la lógica. ¿En serio piensas que el conocer qué es el “Cunctos Populos”, o el principio “cuius regio eius religio” convierte a un estudiante de Derecho en mejor jurista? Se abandonó la practicidad y se buscó dar un “sentido” a unos planteamientos religiosos dentro de un campo que por principios, le debe ser ajeno, ya que mientras el Derecho es la voluntad del hombre, ellos (la Iglesia) supeditan esa voluntad a otro ente superior.... demasiado complejo para un Domingo por la mañana.

Cualquier tipo de religión, comentada fuera de su entorno, sólo busca el “reclutamiento” de nuevos discípulos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Sep 2016)

Amen. Gracias a los dos!

Y mirad lo que me acabo de encontrar.... 

Oil over gold


----------



## gurrumino (25 Sep 2016)

Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de almacenar un par de miles de litros de diesel, por si las moscas (ya sabeis, mad-max y tal), 10 lt de gasoleo por 5 gallinas o un saco de garbanzos, y no lo digo en broma.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de almacenar un par de miles de litros de diesel, por si las moscas (ya sabeis, mad-max y tal), 10 lt de gasoleo por 5 gallinas o un saco de garbanzos, y no lo digo en broma.



Es una idea que se puede pensar despues de leer ese articulo... o antes...  

Ademas, en esos escenarios, ni emisiones ni leches, asi que hay diesel mas barato que se puede comprar por ahi... 

Para esos escenarios (mad-max), yo tengo otra idea, algo que no nos implicaria "volvernos paranoicos" ahora y sin embargo estar mejor preparados para ese escenario... pero no se puede hacer solo... y no es para comentar en publico :no:


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de almacenar un par de miles de litros de diesel, por si las moscas (ya sabeis, mad-max y tal), 10 lt de gasoleo por 5 gallinas o un saco de garbanzos, y no lo digo en broma.



Pues no suena mal la cosa. 
pero a ver donde lo mete.

Depósito pared doble para Gasoil Multitank Schutz


googleando rápido me salen cosas como esta.


----------



## veismuler (25 Sep 2016)

Jeje... Eso de juzgar sin pajolera idea viene de perlas.. No soy discípulo de derecho canónico... No has leído que no creo en el concepto de cristianismo actúa? .. Si creo en Jesús.. No en la iglesia actual... Los primeros cristianos eran alborotadores? Jeje agitadores? Porque no adoraban al cesar? Me confieso agitador... No adoro a hombre alguno... Mira que decir que eran agitadores... Qué tiene que ver los papas curas monjas con el cristianismo? Nada.. mi biblia no los menciona.. Eso forma parte de la institución católica y de lo que deriva cualquier aspecto que mete la mano el hombre.... Que se forman reglas no originarias de la fuente... Quién repudia a Maria magdalena? Búsqueda de poder? Pero si son ejecutados nada más que expresan su pertenencia a Jesús... No a ninguna iglesia... Veo que la influencia de leer el código davinci ha calado bastante... Madre mía que sarta de tonterías.... 
No vendo libros.. Tampoco copio y pego como parece que haces tú... Y adoctrinamiento? Mira a tu alrededor... Estamos siendo adoctrinados continuamente.. Me quedo con lo bueno de la lección.. Perdona pero escribo desde un móvil y ya no veo.. Cada uno que crea lo que quiera... Hasta decir que Maria magdalena fue repudiada... Madre mía.. Que mezcla.. Je je


----------



## gurrumino (25 Sep 2016)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Pues no suena mal la cosa.
> pero a ver donde lo mete.
> 
> Depósito pared doble para Gasoil Multitank Schutz
> ...



Yo soy mas antediluviano jeje, hay unos bidones de 200 lt de plasticuzo que se usan para contener miel (ejemplo), no dejan pasar la luz y en desgüaces te los venden por 4 perras, tengo 2 llenos de agua perpetuos, la cuestión es tener sitio donde meterlos, en mi caso en una casita en el patio donde me cabrían otros 5, el resto pa dentro de la casa::.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo soy mas antediluviano jeje, hay unos bidones de 200 lt de plasticuzo que se usan para contener miel (ejemplo), no dejan pasar la luz y en desgüaces te los venden por 4 perras, tengo 2 llenos de agua perpetuos, la cuestión es tener sitio donde meterlos, en mi caso en una casita en el patio donde me cabrían otros 5, el resto pa dentro de la casa::.



Teoricamente, creo que no puedes ir a una gasolinera a pedir que te llenen un bidon grande (a menos que sea uno pequeño por si te quedas sin gasolina o para pequeño uso agrícola).

Creo, no estoy seguro.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Sep 2016)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Teoricamente, creo que no puedes ir a una gasolinera a pedir que te llenen un bidon grande (a menos que sea uno pequeño por si te quedas sin gasolina o para pequeño uso agrícola).
> 
> Creo, no estoy seguro.



Estás en lo cierto, pero en mi caso eso no es problema.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> . Los primeros cristianos eran alborotadores? Jeje agitadores? Porque no adoraban al cesar? Me confieso agitador... No adoro a hombre alguno... Mira que decir que eran agitadores... Qué tiene que ver los papas curas monjas con el cristianismo? Nada.. mi biblia no los menciona.. Eso forma parte de la institución católica y de lo que deriva cualquier aspecto que mete la mano el hombre.... Que se forman reglas no originarias de la fuente... Quién repudia a Maria magdalena? Búsqueda de poder? Pero si son ejecutados nada más que expresan su pertenencia a Jesús... No a ninguna iglesia... Veo que la influencia de leer el código davinci ha calado bastante... Madre mía que sarta de tonterías....
> No vendo libros.. Tampoco copio y pego como parece que haces tú... Y adoctrinamiento? Mira a tu alrededor... Estamos siendo adoctrinados continuamente.. Me quedo con lo bueno de la lección.. Perdona pero escribo desde un móvil y ya no veo.. Cada uno que crea lo que quiera... Hasta decir que Maria magdalena fue repudiada... Madre mía.. Que mezcla.. Je je




Mientras tus comentarios empiezan a rebuznar faltas de respeto, los míos simplemente se hacen eco de datos e impresiones, sin juzgar las tuyas. 

Hay muchos estudiantes que pasan por la facultad de Derecho, pero que la misma, no pasa por los estudiantes, con esto te respondo a lo de copiar y pegar. En principio un estudiante de Derecho debería haber finalizado sus estudios con un espíritu crítico y se capaz de forjar sus propios valores sustentados en base alguna. Estudiar un manual y vomitarlo en el examen, no tiene mérito alguno.

A la primera falta de educación o cortesía, recojo la carpeta y me voy a otro asunto. Pero antes decirte que sí he leído el Código Davinci, pero también otros manuales (que no novelas de ficción), por obligación académica relacionados con el Derecho Eclesiastico y el Estado. No creo que haya nada de malo en leer el ABC, La Razón, El país, y declarar que también se lee el Marca o el Sport. El problema está en aquellos cuya falta de criterio es más que evidente y buscan apoyo intelectual manifestando aquello que leen, o dejan de leer. Pero ten en cuenta que siempre se regresa al origen, la cuestión no es leer, sino analizar y sobre todo comprender, pero claro, para esto último, la mente debe estar limpia, despejada de cualquier contaminación doctrinal y borregil.


En serio, no me respondas, no aguanto las faltas de respeto.

Por cierto, agitadores y alborotadores no porque no adorasen a hombre alguno (el César no era un simple hombre en la época) sino porque atentaban contra el orden establecido. Curioso es que esa misma razón "atentar contra el orden establecido" fue utilizado por Cristianos y la Santa Iglesia Apostólica y Romana, para imponer su criterio mediante el uso de la fuerza. La única salvedad, es que para éstos, el orden establecido era de origen Divino, pero expresado por la boca del hombre.

Todo muy coherente con lo que dicen que Jesús de Nazaret predicó, la verdad que siempre he admirado el modelo de negocio que instauró, debería estudiarse en las escuelas de negocios.

---------------------------------------------



gurrumino dijo:


> Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de almacenar un par de miles de litros de diesel, por si las moscas (ya sabeis, mad-max y tal), 10 lt de gasoleo por 5 gallinas o un saco de garbanzos, y no lo digo en broma.



Y para qué depender del gasoleo? Para que llegado el madmax te busques un problema de seguridad? Y dónde lo vas a guardar? Bajo tierra? Y si te tienes que mover del lugar de forma definitiva?..... No lo veo

Para moverse quizá un caballo mejor que depender de la gasolina.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Sep 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y para qué depender del gasoleo? Para que llegado el madmax te busques un problema de seguridad? Y dónde lo vas a guardar? Bajo tierra? Y si te tienes que mover del lugar de forma definitiva?..... No lo veo
> 
> Para moverse quizá un caballo mejor que depender de la gasolina.



Tal vez me he pasado, me conformaría con 1000 litrejos, o 500 mismo.

No sería depender Arbeyna sino una cosa mas que puede valer para intercambiar, en mi calle sin ir mas lejos hay 4 casas con calderas de gasoil, ya se que es apestoso y demas pero un madmax es un madmax amigo, y ceeme que si tuviera que salir corriendo no sería lo que mas me molestase tener que dejar abandonado.

Creo que un caballo está muy bien, pero tal vez lo prefieran robar antes que el combustible ya que es comestible a la vez que transporte.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Tal vez me he pasado, me conformaría con 1000 litrejos, o 500 mismo.
> 
> No sería depender Arbeyna sino una cosa mas que puede valer para intercambiar, en mi calle sin ir mas lejos hay 4 casas con calderas de gasoil, ya se que es apestoso y demas pero un madmax es un madmax amigo, y ceeme que si tuviera que salir corriendo no sería lo que mas me molestase tener que dejar abandonado.
> 
> ...



Pues no te quedas corto con el gasoil... En la meseta, en una casa grande (180 metros) tranquilamente te quemas 1500 litros en un invierno... 

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2016)

dejaros de garrafas de gasolina...llegado el día ese temido, mejor para intercambiar botellas de wiski, licores de importación, cerveza...plata...oro...la gasofa pierde octanaje a mazo mal almacenada.

En cuanto a la energía, si podéis, unas placas solares, baterías, y algún aerogenerador...gasolina, pues 100 litrillos para una motosierra, o similares...pensar en calefacción cuando hay que sobrevivir día a día, puede ser un poco absurdo.

Si pensáis en frío, pues buenas mantas.

Por cierto *Frish* a estas horas estarás recontando votos...cruel sensación para un "demócrata" que no cree en el voto...sinceramente, no deberían de obligar a nadie a hacer esa labor, ya que no te obligan a votar, ¿porqué te han de obligar a contar votos?

Un saludo a todos, y aprovechad lo que queda de domingo.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Sep 2016)

Hola, todo es relativo, a 15 bajo cero en invierno, unas mantas... Mejor una caldera y 500 litros de gasoil.
El gasoil no tiene octanos, tiene "cetanos" y puede durar 100 años o más... Y entre vecinos no hace falta que llegue el Mad Max para cambiar 1000 litros de gasoil por dos vacas. Ya se hace...

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, todo es relativo, a 15 bajo cero en invierno, unas mantas... Mejor una caldera y 500 litros de gasoil.
> El gasoil no tiene octanos, tiene "cetanos" y puede durar 100 años o más... Y entre vecinos no hace falta que llegue el Mad Max para cambiar 1000 litros de gasoil por dos vacas. Ya se hace...
> 
> Un saludo



si estás a -15º dentro de tu casa, mejor que vayas pensando en otra solución que el gasoil, pues no te durará ni una semana.

Si fuera hay -15º y en tu casa por ejemplo 5º, una buena ropa de abrigo, mantas, y buen aislamiento de la vivienda, es más que válido para capear un invierno.

Sigo pensando que el gasoil no es buen método de intercambio, pero claro, llegado el día y si me hiciera falta, pues ya se verá...creo que hay cosas más susceptibles de almacenar, y que ocupan menos volumen y a las que le puedes sacar más rendimiento para uso personal e intercambio.

Pese a ello, espero no darme de morros con esa teórica futura realidad.

Yo por ejemplo, en mi casa, tengo calefacción eléctrica, pero también he de decir que tengo más de 5 toneladas de madera (leña) para la chimenea y barbacoa...así que claro, mi punto de vista es un poco diferente.

Un saludo


----------



## J.Smith (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de almacenar un par de miles de litros de diesel, por si las moscas (ya sabeis, mad-max y tal), 10 lt de gasoleo por 5 gallinas o un saco de garbanzos, y no lo digo en broma.



Si te decides puedes encontrar depositos de segunda mano en zonas donde este llegando la instalación nueva de gas canalizado, pues mucha gente decide cambiar la calefaccion de gasoil a gas por comodidad y vende lo que ya no le sirve.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> si estás a -15º dentro de tu casa, mejor que vayas pensando en otra solución que el gasoil, pues no te durará ni una semana.
> 
> Si fuera hay -15º y en tu casa por ejemplo 5º, una buena ropa de abrigo, mantas, y buen aislamiento de la vivienda, es más que válido para capear un invierno.
> 
> ...




Ufff, con 5 grados dentro de casa, tardarás menos de una semana en ponerte enfermo. Y si tienes niños ni te cuento.

Pero bueno, esperemos no llegar a esos extremos.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Ufff, con 5 grados dentro de casa, tardarás menos de una semana en ponerte enfermo. Y si tienes niños ni te cuento.
> 
> Pero bueno, esperemos no llegar a esos extremos.
> 
> Un saludo



Exacto, tenemos que tener claro que si llegan esos extremos, podemos vernos en encrucijadas del tipo:

Tengo la dosis de penicilina que salvará a tus hijos, te costará todo tu diesel, todo tu oro, y todas tus latas de atún...y tanto tu como yo, pagaremos sin rechistar.

El caso es tener lo que hay que tener cuando lo hay que tener. Así que aún sabiendo que todo puede suceder en esta vida, prefiero seguir soñando en matrix, que despertarme en el infierno.

Un saludo a todos, y muy buenas noches.


----------



## atika (25 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Estás en lo cierto, pero en mi caso eso no es problema.



No estoy de acuerdo. Puedes comprar gasolina pero la clave está en que está prohibido transportar gasolina u otros materiales peligrosos o inflamables, en recipientes no homologados.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Exacto, tenemos que tener claro que si llegan esos extremos, podemos vernos en encrucijadas del tipo:
> 
> Tengo la dosis de penicilina que salvará a tus hijos, te costará todo tu diesel, todo tu oro, y todas tus latas de atún...y tanto tu como yo, pagaremos sin rechistar.
> 
> ...



Eso sería un escenario de desgracia sin precedentes. No hay duda. Pero en ese caso cambiaría la penicilina por dos taponazos en el estómago...
Seríamos como animales si le negamos la penicilina a alguien que puede morir. En ese caso, al que hace eso hay que tratarlo como a una alimaña... 

Un saludo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 Sep 2016)

Seamos serios en caso de colapso hay que aprender a vivir sin gasoil/gasolina.

Este es un sistema mucho más racional para una casa.

A quién le interese que copie esto en youtube que no me deja poner videos ni siquiera el link:
*Sistema de estufa de leña para calentar toda la casa - 01 - Masía La Torre (Teruel)
*
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (25 Sep 2016)

Sistema de estufa de leÃ±a para calentar toda la casa - 01 - MasÃ*a La Torre (Teruel) - YouTube

Creo que a mí sí me ha entrado el "pincha aquí".
Lo que nunca he sabido es subir directamente un youtube para verlo en la propia página de burbuja.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Parece mentira que NO lo vean... Que digan la PUTA VERDAD: los Bancos Centrales han perdido absolutamente el Control... Reset o Reforma completa del Sistema monetario internacional o esto se va a la MIERDA, pero de cabeza... Por tanto, seguimos manteniendo nuestras recomendaciones: Despensa, Medicamentos, MPs, Divisas "fisicas" consistentes (CHF) y "elementos" para defenderlos.

ECB Embarrassment: &euro;18 In QE Generated Just &euro;1 In GDP Growth

Saludos.


----------



## Sezosan (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, 
Aquí dejo algo que me llamó la atención. 

Un cambio en la ley islámica podría desencadenar una enorme demanda de oro. - Karatbars oro. Proteja su patrimonio con oro puro de 24 kilates.

Si está en lo cierto el oro podría romper los 1500$ tranquilamente.
Un Saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para quienes no quieran ver lo que viene... o, más bien, lo que ya existe.

- Regalo envenenado: cuando Hacienda se lleva un buen mordisco del premio

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2016)

Un recado de nuestros salvadores chinos...

Los activos tóxicos en China podrían ser equivalentes al 11-20% de su economía - Bolsamanía.com

Así está el patio.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, sobre el frío y el gasoil, este último ya dije que solo lo veo como medio de intercambio, yo no tengo calefacción ni eléctrica ni de gas ni de gasoil, si tengo una estufa de leña pero la verdad es que la uso muy poco, se consume los troncos como un demonio azuzando las calderas del averno y si no la tienes alimentada las 24h no calienta toda la casa.

Llevo muchos años con solo una estufilla de bombona, la cual solo enciendo cuando me quedo apalancado mucho rato, practicamente solo cuando me siento delante del pc.

He de decir que la temperatura media en mi casa en invierno es de unos 8 grados, lo combato con la técnica de la cebolla (varias capas de ropa), pero pocas, unas polainas de esas térmicas modernas y camiseta igual, un buen jersey y pantalones, y una bata de pata larga por decir así.

Me he acostumbrado al frio, cosa que me es imposible con el calor, no me constipo apenas ni estoy tiritando.
Claro que segun esto me han llamado tacaño, racano, agonías, pero la verdad es que no sufro en absoluto.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 11:07 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Para quienes no quieran ver lo que viene... o, más bien, lo que ya existe.
> 
> - Regalo envenenado: cuando Hacienda se lleva un buen mordisco del premio
> 
> Saludos.



Puro latrocinio. 
Hay algo que siempre me ha hecho gracia aunque tiene sentido..

De Sande ha alegado que nunca ha ocultado sus ingresos, y que no actuó de mala fe pero Sánchez recuerda que* “el desconocimiento de la ley no exime de su cumplimiento”

* En un pais donde se sacan no se cuantas leyes al mes como en este, ¿quien es el guapo que puede conocerlas todas?, ademas son enrevesadas y diseñadas para aplicarse al gusto del que las ha hecho.

Por otra parte me parece un cachondeo que el estado te meta propaganda del juego hasta en la sopa y luego se queje de que el nivel de ludopatía crezca, a la vez que sacan doble tajada, una por el pastón que se llevan con la venta, y otra sajándo al personal si le toca un premio jugoso.

Pdt. Perdón por mis acentuaciones y otros terrores ortográficos.


----------



## oinoko (26 Sep 2016)

El Deutsche Bank bajando casi un 7% ahora mismo, en lo que va de Lunes.
y un 52% en lo que va de año.

La capitalización en bolsa del Deutsche es ridicula: 15.740 millones de euros, aproximadamente la cuarta parte que el banco de Santander. Hay algunos chicharros del Ibex que ya valen más que el Deutsche Bank.

En cambio tiene unos balances anuales de 1.700.000 millones, y los ya conocidos 70.000.000 millones en derivados. 

Que una bestia tan enorme tenga un valor tan pequeño es indicativo de que el mercado lo da por quebrado.

Pregunta de caracter práctico:
Al ser Deutsche Bank España una filial de la Alemana, como podría afectar una quiebra de la matriz a depositos, fondos y planes de pensiones que hubiera en la filial española?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> El Deutsche Bank bajando casi un 7% ahora mismo, en lo que va de Lunes.
> y un 52% en lo que va de año.
> 
> La capitalización en bolsa del Deutsche es ridicula: 15.740 millones de euros, aproximadamente la cuarta parte que el banco de Santander. Hay algunos chicharros del Ibex que ya valen más que el Deutsche Bank.
> ...



Presupongo que tienes tu capital asegurado hasta 100K € por cuenta.

Que quiebre DB Alemania, no implica que tenga que quebrar DB España...pero no te preocupes, que como quiebre uno, el otro por efecto de retirada de depósitos quebrará a la semana siguiente si no antes.

Si quiebra "ya está quebrado" el DB, sucederá algo curioso...tan curioso como que el resto de la banca irá como fichas de dominó tras él, pues sabrán que ha llegado el momento de destapar la caja de los truenos.

¿acaso piensas que SAN, está mejor que DB?...quién así lo crea mal futuro le auguro en caso de que se oficialice la quiebra del "super" banco alemán.

Merkel supongo ya tendrá su "guita" en Cayman, Man, Suiza... pero fijo que no en DB

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Sep 2016)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Sistema de estufa de leÃ±a para calentar toda la casa - 01 - MasÃ*a La Torre (Teruel) - YouTube
> 
> Creo que a mí sí me ha entrado el "pincha aquí".
> Lo que nunca he sabido es subir directamente un youtube para verlo en la propia página de burbuja.



Juan Cuesta, para insertar videos puedes copiar la url del mismo y una vez pegada aquí, por medio del icono "insertar enlace" de aquí arriba, tienes que borrar las s de los https. 
No se si me he explicado ienso:.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Presupongo que tienes tu capital asegurado hasta 100K € por cuenta.
> 
> Que quiebre DB Alemania, no implica que tenga que quebrar DB España...pero no te preocupes, que como quiebre uno, el otro por efecto de retirada de depósitos quebrará a la semana siguiente si no antes.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en primer lugar, el efecto contagio de retirada de depositos se producieria y haria que hicieran un "corralito"... lo que se contagiaria al resto de entidades bancarias...

La experiencia en Argentina cuando lo del corralito (bueno, en realidad el corralito inicialmente fue para evitar la fuga de capitales que estaba produciendose, el problema vino con De la Rua cuando decreto la congelacion de los depositos y cuentas corrients y demas... )... bueno, cuando lo de la congelacion, todos ibamos a protestar diciendo que siempre en su propaganda (la de los bancos) decian que estaban soportados por sus casas matrices (hablo del Scotia Bank, Banco Frances (del BBVA), HSBC, etc...)... y sabes que? TA-RA-RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII los contratos entre las filiales y las casas matrices no hacian legalmente responsables a las casas matriz de sustentar a las filiales... los juicios se perdieron (los que yo conozco, luego al cabo de un tiempo, empezaron a ganarse algunos juicios, pero no en base a este argumento)...

En definitiva, NADIE VA A CUBRIR A NADIE... lo tuyo, sera de ellos (bueno, ya lo es, solo que en ese momento te daras cuenta...).... (y donde digo "te", puedes poner "nos")....

Pero no creo que dejen caer a este monstruo... o si lo dejan caer, primero, le quitaran lastre...


----------



## gurrumino (26 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> En definitiva, NADIE VA A CUBRIR A NADIE... lo tuyo, sera de ellos (bueno, ya lo es, solo que en ese momento te daras cuenta...).... (y donde digo "te", puedes poner "nos")....
> 
> *Pero no creo que dejen caer a este monstruo... o si lo dejan caer, primero, le quitaran lastre...*



*
*


Dios te escuche.. 

Deutsche Bank se desploma otro 6%: Merkel no quiere rescatar al banco - elEconomista.es


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Sep 2016)

Ya se ve como la caída del DB arrastra a los otros bancos.
En el Euro Stoxx 50 Intesa San Paolo caía un 3,36%, mientras que BNP Paribas un 3,34%, Societe Generale un 3,12% e ING un 2,94%. Dentro del Ibex 35, las caídas de la banca eran generalizadas: BBVA (-3,66%), Santander (-3,01%), Popular (-2,52%), CaixaBank (-2,51%) y Sabadell (2,38%).


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, agradezco el interés que demostráis en mantener VIVO el hilo... Y desde aquí continuamos con nuestra particular "lucha"... SÍ, la noticia de hoy está en el Deutsche Bank, aunque esto es viejo, ¡eh! Y lo será hasta que "reviente" y sospecho que unos y otros están estudiando cómo efectuar una "voladura controlada"... Y es que el Deutsche Bank NO es un banco "cualquiera", a pesar de que su capitalización indica claramente que es un PUTO CHICHARRO bancario, es decir que ahí NO hay NADA SOLVENTE, a ver si lo "pillamos" de una vez...

# oinoko: En su momento, tuve acceso a los datos REALES del Deutsche Bank y que NO voy a colocar aquí por NO comprometer a NADIE, ya que en origen vienen desde el círculo interno de la MATRIZ bancaria, y los compartí con uno de los conforeros que escriben aquí, tanto para "avisarle" -NO hacia falta...- como para conocer su opinión... Dicho esto, oinoko, la exposición del Deutsche Bank a los derivados es muy importante, pero NO tiene ese nivel que está circulando en los medios de comunicación, pero vamos aún así nos encontramos con otro Lehman Brothers. Eso es más que EVIDENTE...

# paketazo: ¿SAN? Si el Deutsche Bank cae, ¿Cuántos bancos europeos y también NO europeos no irían detrás? Y digo esto porque el SAN HOY en día es una PUTA MIERDA si se analizan en detalle sus "números" -y ya no hablo de los REALES...- En España, paketazo, NO existe ningún banco solvente, de verdad... Y del FGD olvídate: eso es un simple "cartel" sin NADA detrás del mismo. Por consiguiente, aviso a quienes todavía "confían" en los Bancos...

Y respecto al Deutsche Bank, os recuerdo que la filial española tuvo que realizar una ampliación allá a finales de Junio por importe de 75 millones de Euros con el objetivo de "aumentar" su ratio de "solvencia" y amortizar la "posible" venta de activos no estratégicos. Así que quién tenga la "pasta" ahí ya sabe a lo que se ARRIESGA si vienen mal dadas...

Y volviendo al Deutsche Bank, está claro que va a necesitar una inyección de capital urgente y que será una más... aunque esto tiene la pinta que tiene, por mucho que quieran maquillarlo y contarnos "mil historias"... Es tan simple como ver su CAPITALIZACIÓN: Es una MUERTE ANUNCIADA. Ahora falta ver qué medidas se tomarán, es decir NO dejarlo caer, hacer una "voladura controlada" o sacarse "otros" conejos de la chistera... También cabe la posibilidad -NO la descartéis- de que digan: vamos a aprovechar la situación como en Lehman Brothers y que CAIGA con todo su efecto de arrastre... De esa manera, quedarían muy pocos Bancos "solventes" en el planeta y os recuerdo que Lehman Brothers se llevó a muchos Bancos y puso contra las cuerdas -de donde NO han salido...- a otros más numerosos...

Y dejo esto...

- Deutsche Bank dice que resolverá sus problemas sin la ayuda de Berlín Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Sep 2016)

¿Crisis de 'injusticia' económica?: Piden consideración ante el potencial desplome de Deutsche Bank- Videos de RT


----------



## amador (26 Sep 2016)

¿Se cumple eso de que si un hecho se predice mucho y por mucha gente al final no ocurre ?

Y se producen los que no se predicen: por ejemplo la caída de Lehman Brothers.

Siguiendo esta lógica el Deutsche Bank no caerá.

Es sólo un pensamiento, no lo estoy afirmando.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2016)

Solo recordar que no hace tanto C. Ronaldo anunciaba las bondades del Banco Espirito Santo y sus rentabilidades...ahora en la Wikipedia ya se habla de él como "...fue..."

Era el banco luso de referencia, y bueno, ya vemos como terminó ese referente.

Claro está que a nivel bancario europeo o mundial no es relevante apenas, sobre todo comparado con DB y su volumen de negocio/clientes.

¿Lograrán aguantar el sistema bancario de algún modo...?

Es complicado descapitalizar un banco amedrentar a sus clientes, pues quien tenga por ejemplo 300K € en un banco...¿Dónde los mete?

La cultura financiera de este país es pobre, y escasa, si mañana se dice que quiebran 4 bancos como BBVA, SAN, POP, y CABK, ¿creéis que la gente de a pie tiene margen de maniobra para traspasar sus depósitos a Suiza o cualquier otro lugar dónde estén algo más al resguardo? 

Ya no digamos retirada en efectivo de esas cuantías o superiores...

¿Meterlo rápidamente en bolsa extranjera o nacional?...para el caso vendría a ser como aceptar una quita del 50% como poco, por la debacle bursátil de conocerse una quiebra bancaria de ese calibre.

¿solución?...pues balar como borregos, salir a la calle, llorar un poco, hacerse la foto para la portada de la prensa e irse a tomar por el saco al bar y quejarse a los otros borregos que han terminado de igual modo.

Que nunca terminemos teniendo la razón, pero aquí creo haber escuchado alguna vez algo como: Divisa extranjera en efectivo, oro/plata/platino...incluso he escuchado joyas, creo recordar la palabra bancolchón... algún loco mencionó cryptodivisas...pero bueno...no hagáis caso, los bancos mundiales están garantizados, y el dinero que se supone existe en el sistema también.

¿recordáis la película de dos tontos muy tontos? que se fundían la pasta de la maleta y luego en su interior metían papeles que ellos denominaban "pagaré"...

Pues eso, el banco llegado el día, o el propio estado te dirá: "aquí tiene Vd. su pagaré"

¿para cuando?...pues *pagaré* cuando me de la santa gana.

No seamos cenizos, y dejemos a los "genios" actuar...mientras tanto id mirando unos soberanillos. 

Buena tarde.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Sep 2016)

No olvidemos que las acciones del DB ya han caído alrededor del 50% en lo que va de año y que Estados Unidos califica al Deutsche Bank como el banco con más riesgo del mundo. Creo que se van a ir al carajo y los germanos tomarán de su propia medicina.


----------



## michinato (26 Sep 2016)

Efectos colaterales de la victoria de Trump según Jim Rogers: 



> If Donald Trump wins the upcoming election and he really does what he says he is going, things like trade wars then it is bad news for the world. The problem is that trade wars always lead to bankruptcy and often led to war. If this happens you would be better off owning a lot of gold.
> Jim Rogers Blog - Jim Talks Markets: Markets: Donald Trump, Gold



Resumen: 
Guerra comercial -> Bancarrota -> Guerra -> Mas te vale tener oro

Vamos que va a dar igual que gane uno u otro porque para mi Hillary = guerra.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No seamos cenizos, y dejemos a los "genios" actuar...mientras tanto id mirando unos soberanillos.
> 
> Buena tarde.



Ya los mire este finde, jejejeje.... espero no habertelos quitado o

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 14:29 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Efectos colaterales de la victoria de Trump según Jim Rogers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guerra? Quizas, pero, donde? Justamente veo al "trompetilla" menos propenso que la "hilaria"... siempre la sangre fria es mas peligrosa que la caliente, especialmente cuando alrededor de la caliente hay seres con sangre mas templada... pero es una opinion, experiencia de vida...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, amador: Tú creo que eres muy nuevo en esto del tema económico-financiero y si te atrae este hilo es porque entiendo que te convencen los que escribimos por aquí sobre este tema en concreto... ¿Me equivoco? Bien, si entre los que más "entendemos" hay un CLARO consenso sobre el Deutsche Bank, ¿no será por ALGO que vemos y que es muy GORDO?

Mira, amador, lo que yo sé, aparte de Economía, es de Historia: y con Lehman Borthers se acabó casi toda la Banca de Inversión americana y que había sobrevivido en algún caso a su propia Guerra Civil y en otros a dos Guerras Mundiales... También si hubiéramos hecho "apuestas" uno o dos años antes NADIE lo hubiera presagiado ni contemplado siquiera...

Amigo amador, la Historia enseña... Y SÍ, harán todo lo posible por sostener una MIERDA de Banco que se puede llevar TODO por delante... amador, el mundo NO podría soportar otro Lehman Brothers y, si llega el caso, tendrán que ingeniárselas para que la "Onda expansiva" tenga el menor alcance posible y más, si como parece, el Gobierno alemán NO piensa ir más allá de que cada cual aguante su "vela"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes, amigos: Os enlazo otra noticia sobre el Deutsche Bank y amador plantéate la opinión que has formulado al respecto... Algunos llevamos ya mucho tiempo en esto...

Bien, la noticia en sí, está bien, pero lo más interesante es el comentario de un lector que "piensa" y MUCHO... Si tiráis del artículo hacia abajo lo encontraréis: dice que el valor de las restantes 295 toneladas de Oro que Alemania tiene por recuperar, al precio actual (en el momento en que el autor lo escribía) de $1345,58, es EXACTAMENTE ¡$14 MIL MILLONES!

- Germany Goes There: "You Can't Compare Deutsche Bank To Lehman" | Zero Hedge

Y luego algunos por ahí piensan que aquí se reúnen un grupo de conspiranoicos... Y los Cojones de Mahona...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (26 Sep 2016)

Que supone mayor riesgo para la economía europea? Que colapse Deutsche Bank o que colapse la economía China?

Si al colapsar la economía China, a Europa le quedara alguna posibilidad de salvarse, quedaría cancelada por el colapso automático del Deutsche Bank por su astronómica exposición en derivados a divisas y a materias primas, incluido el petroleo. Ergo colapsa Europa.

Si colapsa el Deutsche Bank, colapsaría Europa directamente, pondría en serios apuros a la economía China, aunque tampoco tenemos datos fiables para calcularlo. Igual los chinos son sinceros, sus datos son reales, China esta de puta madre y tienen margen para salvarse, aunque no lo creo. En cualquier caso a nosotros nos da lo mismo porque Europa seguro que no se salva.

Posiblemente lo que acabe pasando sea un colapso retroalimentado de uno con otro.

Creo que nos da lo mismo, en ambos casos, estamos en palabras de Leonard Hofstadter "unidos a otro objeto por un plano inclinado que gira de forma helicoidal alrededor de un eje".

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (26 Sep 2016)

Hablando de China:

La burbuja inmobiliaria en China pone a las autoridades contra la espada y la pared


- El elevado precio de la vivienda puede provocar la marcha de inversores

- Si los capitales salen fuera la presión sobre el yuan se acentuará


En los últimos meses se están produciendo una serie de acontecimientos que podrían dificultar el aterrizaje de la economía china. Si hace escasos días un experto aseguraba que los turistas chinos aprovechaban sus viajes para llevarse capitales al extranjero, ahora un forme de Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS) asegura que los inversores inmobiliarios podrían abandonar China para buscar mejores oportunidades en el extranjero. Lo que parece seguro, es que el Banco Popular de China (BPC) va a tener que trabajar muy duro para mantener el tipo de cambio del yuan.

Esta es la nueva incertidumbre que enfrenta la moneda china: el precio de las viviendas por las nubes e inversores que buscan oportunidades en el ladrillo, pero a un precio competitivo, es decir, fuera de China. 

Según destacan desde Bloomberg, en China se está produciendo un boom inmobiliario que esta fuera de control en las ciudades más grandes. Estos precios son prohibitivos, lo que podría llevar a los inversores a buscar alternativas más baratas en el exterior, aseguran desde RBS.

Esta salida de capitales absorberá dinero de China y presionará el yuan a la baja, según un análisis de Harrison Hu, economista jefe de Royal Bank of Scotland para la región de Gran China en Singapur.
El yuan o la vivienda

Un "la gran diferencia entre los precios de los activos locales y extranjeros provocará flujos de salida de capital y una depreciación hasta que se restablezca la paridad", señala Hu en una nota. Este economista comenta que el incremento interanual del 30% en los precios de las principales ciudades supone un alza del 25% en dólares, que supera por mucho los incrementos del 5% en las principales ciudades de Estados Unidos.

*"Se cree que las autoridades económicas de China sacrificarán el tipo de cambio del yuan para evitar una corrección acentuada de los precios de las propiedades locales*, porque el colapso del mercado de la vivienda provocaría un descarrilamiento de la economía y el sistema financiero de China", sostiene Hu. Esto es así porque *la importancia del mercado inmobiliario en la segunda economía más grande del mundo es mucho mayor que la de varios sectores, entre ellos el mercado bursátil.*

Si el yuan termina cayendo frente al dólar, el precio de la vivienda podría resultar más atractiva para los inversores extranjeros, mientras que los inversores locales verían como los inmuebles de fuera de China se encarecen por el efecto tipo de cambio.

*Evitar que la burbuja estalle*

Un colapso inmobiliario en China podría tener consecuencias de gran alcance y los inversores tardarían mucho tiempo en recuperar la confianza. Eso pondrá a las autoridades políticas en una posición muy complicada, comenta Hu en el documento de RBS.

Si bien el Gobierno tiene algunas cartas en la mano, como la capacidad de controlar la oferta de tierras e imponer restricciones a la compra de casas nuevas, la historia muestra que algunas medidas de ajuste acarrean más problemas que soluciones y alimentan el comportamiento especulativo, como las compras que se vieron este año en Shanghái.

*El mercado de la vivienda comenzó a enfriarse en China a mediados de 2015. Todos los datos mostraban que la burbuja comenzaba a pincharse, pero los estímulos del BPC y los cambios normativos lograron que familias e inversores recuperasen el apetito por el ladrillo. Ahora la burbuja tiene un tamaño mayor, lo que quiere decir que el riesgo ha aumentado. *

Además, la estrategia que usaron los reguladores que lucharon contra las turbulencias en el mercado bursátil el año pasado no inspira mucha confianza en la capacidad del Gobierno de administrar el burbujeante mercado inmobiliario. *"Ninguna burbuja tiene un final feliz"*, sentencia Hu.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_DB, banca italiana, China tocada, Japón en la "neverra". Demasiada basura financiera para vislumbrar un final feliz.

Sin tener en cuenta la escalada belicista global._


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

# oinoko: No es el Deutsche Bank, China... es que es TODO. Todo está montado sobre una farsa que sólo tiene un final o "varios", pero el "desenlace" -vista la "voluntad"- va a ser el MISMO... "Diferido" o no en el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Sep 2016)

Os imagináis montando en el Alt Empordà, o por ejemplo en un pueblo remoto como La Vajol (y otros muchos) algo parecido al pueblo de John Galt? (Entiéndase no el mio, sino el de Ayn en LRDA)...ienso::ouch:


----------



## Bucanero (26 Sep 2016)

Muy buenas. Como siempre un magnifico trabajo a los que sacaís el hilo adelante y a Fernando en especial. El tema del DB parece caliente. Ya veremos que pasa pero parece que esta vez va en serio. Y lo de China al tiempo. Si tuviera que hacer una porra. Yo creo que DB quiebra antes de que en China pase nada. Jejeeje. Hagan apuestas. Un saludo a todos y dejo un par de enlaces de más de lo mismo.

EL BANCO DE PAGOS INTERNACIONALES ADVIERTE DE INMINENTE GRAN CRISIS EN CHINA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...a-puesta-en-marcha-de-la-ley-marcial-en-eeuu/

La verdad que lo que escribe Eladio me cuesta creer que vaya a ocurrir todo lo que comenta después de la caída de BD pero si es verdad que todos estamos esperando lo que parece inevitable y que es la caída del banco.

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...Q2s0KOcXT7KVn7TyOqzs-w&bvm=bv.133700528,d.d2s


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2016)

Hola, Bucanero: Mira, te agradezco mucho los elogios personales -ya sabes que tengo mi "ego"...-, pero estos hilos son el fruto de la colaboración desinteresada y CONJUNTA de unos amigos que nos hemos reunido aquí para debatir e informarnos sobre aquello que nos interesa y que NO existe NI existirá en nuestro entorno. De paso, si conseguimos que algunos más se adhieran a nuestra "causa", pues "miel sobre hojuelas", ¿No te parece?

Vamos a ver, las fotos y las medidas pre-represivas que comenta Eladio son ya VIEJAS y muy conocidas dentro del mundo prepper americano... Y el Sistema lo sabe, sino de qué... pero NO sólo allí y es que por las "cercanías" de aquí también ya tienen algo "preparado"...

Discrepo muy, mucho en la fecha que comenta Eladio y yo NO lo veo tan inmediato, máxime cuando pueden tapar el "agujero" actual con una rápida ampliación de capital y que se cubriría, y siempre habrá quién sea "empujado" a meter su dinero ahí por las buenas o por las malas... Ya se hizo hace un par de años si no recuerdo mal. Además, en el horizonte tenemos las elecciones presidenciales americanas y TODO va a estar lo más controlado posible y NO descarto una posible inestabilidad en los distintos activos financieros en función de si interesa o no echar más "madera" al FUEGO...

Por otro lado, aquí hace tiempo que vengo manifestando que las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Alemania están en uno de sus peores momentos... Y el Deutsche Bank es el objetivo que se han fijado ahora los americanos para desestabilizar más a Alemania, porque tiene Cojones que ahora se "acuerden" de la involucración de ese banco en la Crisis subprime americana... O es que han visto ahora la película "La Gran Apuesta"...

Y más tarde vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Si caen los chinos caerán los alemanes y viceversa.
Alemania es el socio comercial más grande de China y exportador de tecnología en Europa, y el importe de las inversiones alemanas en China ocupa el segundo lugar entre los países europeos, después del Reino Unido.

China es el segundo socio comercial más grande de Alemania fuera de la Unión Europea, después de Estados Unidos.
Despues de meter a dos millones de extranjeros solo en el último año en Alemania, una crisis gorda y se dispara la extremaderecha fijo, no como en espain que aquí con millones de extranjeros y un 25% de paro sale podemox; que si bien reclama cosas justas en lo social, son unos tremendos inmigracionistas. Aunque el más apreciado entre los inmigrantes es el PP que ha regalado la nacionalidad española hasta los gatos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2016)

Tomad nota...

- Edward Snowden Warns, Whatever You Do, Don't Use Google Allo | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

El BCE "regala" 45.300 millones de euros a los bancos con TLTRO2

Por fin se sella la paz en Colombia,gracias al gran trabajo de su presidente Juan Manuel Santos, tras 52 años de guerra entre las FARC y el gobierno. 200.000 muertos. 
Ahora parece un buen país bien situado y dispuesto para invertir. Creo que la estabilidad y la paz traerán muy buenas cosas a Colombia. Y muy pronto empezará a absorber grandes flujos de capitales de los fondos de inversión, y muchas nuevas empresas gracias a la seguridad jurídica que no hay en países cercanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2016)

Si esto no es tocar los COJONES... ya me diréis qué ES.

- El ejército de EEUU incrementa la presencia en Alemania | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, ya se ha celebrado el primer debate Clinton vs Trump y ahí os dejo un par de enlaces interesantes. Y hace una hora me miraba la encuesta que hace el "New York Times" y Clinton aventajaba a Trump en 3 puntos: 45% vs 42%...

- Las mentiras del primer debate presidencial Hillary Clinton vs Donald Trump - Univision

- Who won the presidential debate tonight? Trump, Clinton battle to dead heat in first debate 2016 | The Oxford Eagle

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si esto no es tocar los COJONES... ya me diréis qué ES.
> 
> - El ejército de EEUU incrementa la presencia en Alemania | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Saludos.



Lo es, y lo permitimos... y la masa seguira pensando lo malos que son los putiniantos y lo buenos que son los usanos.... y Europa en medio, cerca del conflicto, y los buenos a km de distancia... pobre Europa, lloro por ella.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Os imagináis montando en el Alt Empordà, o por ejemplo en un pueblo remoto como La Vajol (y otros muchos) algo parecido al pueblo de John Galt? (Entiéndase no el mio, sino el de Ayn en LRDA)...ienso::ouch:



¿Qué zona de España consideráis idónea para tomar una opción de "preppers"? considerando las múltiples variables involucradas: bajo precio, buen acceso a agua, calidad de la tierra, ...


----------



## michinato (27 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Qué zona de España consideráis idónea para tomar una opción de "preppers"? considerando las múltiples variables involucradas: bajo precio, buen acceso a agua, calidad de la tierra, ...



Asturias:

bajo precio -> OK
buen acceso a agua -> OK
calidad de la tierra -> OK


Eso si, yo diría que los precios aun van a bajar más.


----------



## Leunam (27 Sep 2016)

michinato dijo:


> Asturias:
> 
> bajo precio -> OK
> buen acceso a agua -> OK
> ...



En parecidas condiciones, Galicia, que tiene zonas donde casi te regalan la tierra o aldeas abandonadas (y otras donde la burbuja aún casi no ha pinchado).

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (27 Sep 2016)

Yo en primavera me estuve mirando bastante en serio el tema de un terruño.
Llegue a la conclusión de que debía de ser una finca de 10 a 20 hectareas principalmente de *almendros*, donde se pudiera insertar una pequeña zona de frutales y de huerto, para autoconsumo. Por supuesto con un pozo practicable. 

La almendra tiene varias ventajas como es la conservación en crudo y en buenas condiciones durante todo el año, por lo que puede servir de objeto de trueque por otras mercancias.

Tenía ya bastante acotada la zona geográfica. No voy a decir donde en publico para no subir los precios de la zona, por si me lo repienso.

Entonces dieron por la tele ( en la 4 , creo) un documental acerca de como mafias de rumanos y marroquies entran en los campos de olivos de Jaen con total impunidad, los saquean durante la noche y dejan el olivar tiritando. Los campesinos montan patrullas nocturnas para intentar limitarlo, pero con escaso exito. Los campesinos totalmente impotentes. 

Si eso pasa cuando se supone que las estructuras del estado todavía funcionan, en caso de colapso, no servirá de nada tener un terreno si no teneis un par de armas semiautomaticas y estais dispuestos a usarlas.

Tras el documental se me quitaron las ganas de terruño, lo que he hecho ha sido ampliar la despensa y llenarla de turron.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Entiendo que apuntas a un hipotético "punto de encuentro" que llamaremos "X", aunque ya se irán facilitando datos si procede y da tiempo... ¿No? Sé que en Burbuja.info hay alguna propuesta en marcha sobre esto, pero tengo muy dejado de lado este tema.

Y os dejo un artículo sobre el Detusche Bank y que merece una detenida lectura... Sigo pensando que es un ataque frontal a Alemania y a la "línea de flotación" de la UE... El artículo de marras es muy interesante si lo abordamos desde el punto de vista económico y también -¡Ojo!- desde el político...

Merkel y Alemania o Alemania y Merkel han impulsado unas medidas en muchos países, especialmente de la "periferia", que han supuesto un fuerte ajuste en todos los sentidos para permitir el "rescate" o "reordenación" de sus sistemas bancarios... ¿Y ahora Alemania puede permitirse "pasar" del Deutsche Bank? A mí, como español y "europeo", me parecería una auténtica tomadura de pelo y aquí Alemania debería probar su PROPIA MEDICINA... Claro que eso puede suponer su declive seguro como potencia económica y recordemos que la exposición a los Derivados por parte del Deutsche Bank es de 3 veces el PIB de la zona Euro... La cifra que se da en el artículo es la que más se adecua a la realidad: dan 42 Billones de Dólares... aunque parece que es un poco más baja.

Y lo que más debe preocupar, y aquí se nota la "mano que mece la cuna", es que la Capitación del Banco se acerca peligrosamente a esos $14.000 millones con lo que se le quiere sancionar por parte del Departamento de Justicia americano.

- "It All Has A Very 2008 Feel To It" - For Deutsche Bank, The News Just Keeps Getting Worse | Zero Hedge

Aprovecho también para dejaros un artículo "metalero" y que es la traducción al Español de la misma noticia que aportó Arbeyna hace poco. Yo, al igual que él, tampoco lo entiendo mucho, por no decir NADA, fuera de que se quieran obtener Divisas... Dede el punto de vista estratégico NO tiene ningún sentido práctico, a no ser el comentado.

- Rusia quiere vender hasta 100 toneladas de oro al año en China

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 Sep 2016)

Sin saber mucho de economía la lógica me dice que la Merkel salvará al Deutsche Bank.

Se inventarán unos "palabros" diferentes a "bailout", o lo partirán en parte buena y parta mala, o lo que sea necesario, pero no permitirán que se caiga al estilo Lehman, fundamentalmente por todas las consecuencias que habéis comentado los que sabéis, que tendría el no hacerlo.

Patada hacia adelante como se suele decir ...

Gracias por vuestra intensa actividad, que no puedo seguir al 100%






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Tú creo que eres muy nuevo en esto del tema económico-financiero y si te atrae este hilo es porque entiendo que te convencen los que escribimos por aquí sobre este tema en concreto... ¿Me equivoco? Bien, si entre los que más "entendemos" hay un CLARO consenso sobre el Deutsche Bank, ¿no será por ALGO que vemos y que es muy GORDO?
> 
> Mira, amador, lo que yo sé, aparte de Economía, es de Historia: y con Lehman Borthers se acabó casi toda la Banca de Inversión americana y que había sobrevivido en algún caso a su propia Guerra Civil y en otros a dos Guerras Mundiales... También si hubiéramos hecho "apuestas" uno o dos años antes NADIE lo hubiera presagiado ni contemplado siquiera...
> 
> ...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Siguen cayendo los bancos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El BCE "regala" 45.300 millones de euros a los bancos con TLTRO2
> 
> Por fin se sella la paz en Colombia,gracias al gran trabajo de su presidente Juan Manuel Santos, tras 52 años de guerra entre las FARC y el gobierno. 200.000 muertos.
> Ahora parece un buen país bien situado y dispuesto para invertir. Creo que la estabilidad y la paz traerán muy buenas cosas a Colombia. Y muy pronto empezará a absorber grandes flujos de capitales de los fondos de inversión, y muchas nuevas empresas gracias a la seguridad jurídica que no hay en países cercanos.



Como me gustaria compartir tu opinión y optimismo...Teniendo en cuenta que quien firma con el Gobierno es un tercio de las FARC, no todas, que van a seguir con el negocio del narcotrafico y que les van a entregar poder politico y parte del territorio del pais, yo no soy tan optimista.

Para mi Colombia ha pasado de ser el pais con mas futuro de Latinoamerica, a una futura Venezuela, ojala me equivoque.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Entiendo que apuntas a un hipotético "punto de encuentro" que llamaremos "X", aunque ya se irán facilitando datos si procede y da tiempo... ¿No? Sé que en Burbuja.info hay alguna propuesta en marcha sobre esto, pero tengo muy dejado de lado este tema.
> 
> ...



Hola fernando, asi es... es una pregunta abierta, solo mido temperatura... no se lo que hay por burbuja, lo que estoy pensando es digamos bastante exclusivo... joder, es bastante claro que los que por aqui estamos tenemos perfiles distintos, fortalezas distintas, y por lo tanto, la sinergia esta alli... e insisto, lo que estoy pensando no es paranoico e incluso se podria disfrutar si no pasa nada... 

Quizas alguien ya lo haya pensado e incluso este bien preparado... pero creo que el poder de un grupo compensado aumenta las expectativas de exito en cualquier "empresa"...

Y el problema no es el $ para comprar... el quid es la localizacion... y de eso fernando sabe bastante.... porque a todas las variables que habeis mencionado, yo he anyadido dos mas: acceso, escape.

El lugar que he visto y me gusto esta en Catalunya... pero no he tenido tiempo de buscar mas lugares... 

Abrazos a todos...

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 15:12 ----------

Os dejo esto para que veais que el shale gas no es la panacea... ya lo visteis con los datos que os fui dando de pozos perforados en USA y de produccion en caida... pero bueno, quien quiere seguir comprando las "verdades" americanas, alla el...

A este campo, vaca muerta, le tengo especial carinyo, pues estuve en el yacimiento contiguo trabajando bastante tiempo... tiempos ha...

http://revistapetroquimica.com/tarifas-costos-vacamuerta-inviable/


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Sobre la defensa de Europa en la nueva cumbre de Bratislava, los britanicos como siempre boicoteando una mayor integración político-militar. Haber si se largan de una puta vez de la Unión y nos dejan avanzar.
Londres torpedea las propuestas para mejorar la defensa común en la UE | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Leunam (27 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Quizas alguien ya lo haya pensado e incluso este bien preparado... pero creo que el poder de un grupo compensado aumenta las expectativas de exito en cualquier "empresa"...



Buenas. 

Yo cada vez que lo menciono soy tachado de loco para arriba, pero me parece lo más sensato.
Un grupo heterogéneo y sin sinvergüenzas (el mismo grupo debería controlar) es infinitamente más robusto que uno solo.

Pienso que mis aficiones las he elegido subconscientemente en ese sentido (carpintería y horticultura), de mi profesión no estoy tan seguro (informático), aunque me podrá ayudar seguro. 

Mis planes se ubican en Galicia, en la casa de mis abuelos por aquello de ser gratis, conocer el lugar y ser adecuado (aunque duro, si mis abuelos criaron allí 7 hijos, es que poder se puede) pero como dije, en mi entorno ni lo menciono por ser inútil intentar sacarlos de matrix. 

Me interesa compartir experiencias o información al respecto. 

Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (27 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola fernando, asi es... es una pregunta abierta, solo mido temperatura... no se lo que hay por burbuja, lo que estoy pensando es digamos bastante exclusivo... joder, es bastante claro que los que por aqui estamos tenemos perfiles distintos, fortalezas distintas, y por lo tanto, la sinergia esta alli... e insisto, lo que estoy pensando no es paranoico e incluso se podria disfrutar si no pasa nada...
> 
> Quizas alguien ya lo haya pensado e incluso este bien preparado... pero creo que el poder de un grupo compensado aumenta las expectativas de exito en cualquier "empresa"...
> 
> ...




Hola, yo a veces pienso que quien controla la "contaminación" controla la industria alimentaria que está al margen de las grandes empresas... Es un pensamiento un poco retorcido, pero...
Por ejemplo si en Cantabria, Asturias o Galicia se emplea el fracking y se contaminan los acuíferos, toda la carne y la leche de alta calidad producida en esa zona quedaría desprestigiada... 
Como venderíamos la calidad de la Ternera Gallega con un pozo de gas al lado de la vaca?

Al final todos a consumir la carne y la leche de ganado estabulado y medicado...
Esta claro que en el futuro, Europa ya no podrá competir con el resto del mundo en cantidad, sólo en calidad.

Un saludo


----------



## cusbe11 (27 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Qué zona de España consideráis idónea para tomar una opción de "preppers"? considerando las múltiples variables involucradas: bajo precio, buen acceso a agua, calidad de la tierra, ...





michinato dijo:


> Asturias:
> 
> bajo precio -> OK
> buen acceso a agua -> OK
> ...





Leunam dijo:


> En parecidas condiciones, Galicia, que tiene zonas donde casi te regalan la tierra o aldeas abandonadas (y otras donde la burbuja aún casi no ha pinchado).
> 
> Saludos





oinoko dijo:


> Yo en primavera me estuve mirando bastante en serio el tema de un terruño.
> Llegue a la conclusión de que debía de ser una finca de 10 a 20 hectareas principalmente de *almendros*, donde se pudiera insertar una pequeña zona de frutales y de huerto, para autoconsumo. Por supuesto con un pozo practicable.
> 
> La almendra tiene varias ventajas como es la conservación en crudo y en buenas condiciones durante todo el año, por lo que puede servir de objeto de trueque por otras mercancias.
> ...



A lo mejor lo que voy a decir es un poco contraintuitivo, pero en caso de caos generalizado, estado fallido y demás, creo que comprarse una finca grande en medio de ningún sitio, o en un pueblo abandonado, puede ser contraproducente. No sólo las fincas grandes son difíciles de administrar y vigilar, mucho más si hablamos de una sola persona o una familia reducida, sino que precisamente por lo complicado de este tema, en caso de robo/ataque podéis pasaros días gritando bajo tortura y nadie os hará ni caso. Y creedme, no contéis con iros a vivir a una finca y que nadie lo sepa, porque en las zonas rurales se acaba sabiendo todo, sobre todo si lleváis viviendo allí unos años a la espera del fin del mundo.

Yo creo que la clave es ir a un pueblo de unos cientos o pocos miles de habitantes, en una casa con terreno pequeño independiente pero integrada en la población. El terreno es "necesario" por conveniencia: no sólo se puede vallar por discreción, sino que es un perímetro de seguridad, permite tener perros, estructuras auxiliares en caso de ser necesarias, guardar el coche y otros vehículos (esto también se puede hacer en un garaje, pero si no está integrado en la propia vivienda no es tan discreto), etc.

Si hay una situación de caos generalizado, veo más probable que los del pueblo se defiendan entre sí frente a los de fuera a que se maten entre ellos hasta que sólo quede uno con vida. Y en caso de robo/ataques, al menos hay más posibilidades de que otras personas lo sepan y puedan hacer algo.

Para tener reservas de comida, nada mejor que tener una amplia despensa e ir llenándola cada vez que se hace la compra con algo de comida extra no perecedera: latas, frutos secos, comida deshidratada, packs de MRE (éstos se compran por internet), etc. Y, por supuesto, ir rotándo esta comida, que la mayoría se puede usar a diario. Si para vuestro suministro de comida vais a depender de lo que os den árboles frutales extendidos a lo largo de varias hectáreas, mejor no contéis con ello. No sólo por malas cosechas, sino por lo que ya han dicho de los robos. Sólo para haceros a la idea, ya que habéis sacado los almendros, cada árbol en buenas condiciones de explotación da 10-15 kilos, pero si no es así los rendimientos son de la mitad en el mejor de los casos, y altamente variables:

Frutos secos: El cultivo del Almendro.

Lo dicho, termináis antes comprando comida variada y y almacenable a largo plazo, que además podéis rotar en vuestro día a día, que dependiendo de la "naturaleza" y de que los amigos de lo ajeno no se apropien de vuestros cultivos.

Y otra cosa, salvo que seáis muy buenos, no contéis con la naturaleza. Más que nada porque la densidad de recursos "silvestres" (léase, nutrientes útiles por superficie) es muy reducida, y habrá otros seguro que son más capaces (y con más puntería) que vosotros luchando por hacerse con ellos. La naturaleza es sólo como ultimísimo recurso, ya que es un sitio hostil en donde es muy difícil sobrevivir.



Ahora, respecto a la ubicación, pues debería ser un núcleo rural en una zona con las condiciones que habéis dicho, pero que no tenga una media de edad de 90 años. Cosa que, cada vez más, resulta frecuente en Galicia o Asturias. Además, estas regiones tienen la pega de que no tienen frontera con otro país. Si tiene que ser en España por narices, yo me decantaría por los Pirineos: desde el País Vasco hasta Cataluña. Pero claro, esto tiene el inconveniente de los mayores precios, aunque depende bastante de la zona.

En cualquier caso, por si las moscas y "esencialmente" con fines "disuasorios" en caso necesario, yo me "aficionaría" a la caza, el tiro, etc. En el foro hay bastantes hilos que hablan sobre estos temas.

Y MUY IMPORTANTE: la discreción. No llamar la atención, decirle a la menor cantidad de personas posible (preferiblemente nadie) que os estáis preparando para tiempos difíciles, no mostrar a nadie vuestros "trucos", no hacer ostentación de riqueza, tratar de mimetizarse con los demás sin destacar, no mostrar en público vuestras opiniones, creencias, etc., salvo en caso imprescindible para reafirmar que pensáis como los demás (aunque no sea así)...

Finalmente, sobre lo que habéis planteado de crear un Galt's Gulch real, no me parece la mejor de las ideas. En el libro, hay que recordar que ese sitio estaba protegido por una especie de "escudo" que lo hacía invisible desde fuera. Si se crease este lugar en la vida real, sería como una gigantesca diana sobre la que se sabría tarde o temprano: un montón de gente de poder adquisitivo medio-elevado, con un montón de recursos de superviviencia, y todos viviendo en el mismo sitio aislado, sin asistencia desde fuera, en un entorno de caos general, etc. Y cuantas más personas involucradas, más posibilidad de que la existencia de ese sitio se difunda: amigos, familiares, etc.

Sobre el tema prepper hay inabarcable información en internet, sobre todo en inglés en webs estadounidenses. Hace poco salió en Burbuja.info la iniciativa de crear un subforo, el cual creo que sería muy útil, aunque me temo que al final se quedará en las intenciones.


----------



## racional (27 Sep 2016)

La acción de Amazon ya vale 1.000 dólares para 4 casas de análisis

Si, de verdad va camino de valer lo mismo que una 1oz de oro.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Lo primero es buscar una zona alejada de centrales nucleares, ya que en caso de madmax acabarían reventando. Con un suministro de agua potable, alejado de zonas urbanas, tierra fértil y no contaminada, personal para defender el perimetro, y un bunker por si la cosa se pone muy fea.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Sep 2016)

Leunman: así es, opino lo mismo. Pero el comentario de cusbe11 sobre el "efecto llamada" es algo en lo que hay que pensar. Al igual que tú, yo ni lo comento ni a mi mujer, total, para que me llame pirado y me suelte el discurso de que en el campo no se tiene buena conexión de móvil... En fin... 

Pedernal: sí, la calidad sobre la cantidad. Pero fíjate en una cosa: la sobre-regulación ha matado a Europa (bajo el sistema actual, ojo!). La pérdida de competitividad en muchos sectores, por ejemplo, el poli carbonato y afines, ha venido por qué los políticos de turno desarrollan leyes y leyes que terminan haciendo huir el capitAl a otra parte... Que si emisiones, que si tal, Que si cual... Ahora en UK están revisando varias de lAs normativas existentes par volver un poco hacia atrás... el cuento del shale gas, y se solo un poquitín de ese negocio, es le ejemplo del corto-Placismo (Joel con el puto corrector de iPad) en el mundo del petróleo... Ojalá nunca llegue a Galicia... Y con eso Espanya no tendría suficiencia energética ni para un mes... Algún día os explicaré el por qué el gas natural nos sale tAn Caro... Los putos peajes... 

Cusbe11. Gracias por comentar y aportar interesantes ideas. Efectivamente, prudencia y discreción. Efectivamente, zona habitada pero con pocos habitantes... Con actividad previa agrícola y ganadera y acceso a agua... Esa es la idea... No es el JG Vilage... es el concepto que dices... Pero, si además, en lugar de ir solo vas con más gente (de forma progresiva) en algunos terrenos libres de características interesantes, creo que restas incertidumbre a la forma de desarrollo o posible defensa, etc etc... Pero, es verdad, el efecto llamada es una variable que hay que considerar, en cualquiera de los casos.

Por cierto, habéis visto la noticia de que los saudíes bajaran el sueldo un 20 pct a los funcionarios... Como os anticipaba hace unos días... Es un polvorín que puede explotar más pronto que tarde


----------



## Pedernal (27 Sep 2016)

Hola, yo lo de un escenario Mad Max no lo veo... A no ser que hubiera una guerra nuclear, a la que no me gustaría sobrevivir... 
Lo que describís es que el estado pierde el control sobre el territorio en favor de "bandas" de salteadores o algo parecido.
Tened en cuenta que en España, los civiles sólo tienen armas de caza y armas cortas, que poco sirven para enfrentamientos serios. Sólo algunos cuerpos policiales y los militares disponen de armamento pesado. Así que ya sabéis quien tendría el control del territorio y con ello la capacidad de cobrar impuestos... El Estado.
El hecho de que no funcionase internet no quiere decir que hubiera descontrol. 
Un saludo


----------



## racional (27 Sep 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, yo lo de un escenario Mad Max no lo veo... A no ser que hubiera una guerra nuclear, a la que no me gustaría sobrevivir...
> Lo que describís es que el estado pierde el control sobre el territorio en favor de "bandas" de salteadores o algo parecido.



Para que haya madmaxismo tendria que haber una gran escased, en la pelicula se mataban por un barril de petróleo, pero en el mundo real esta ocurriendo todo lo contrario, cada vez hay mas abundancia. Esto significa que solo van a sobrevivir las empresas low-cost. Y en este escenario deflacionista el oro esta bastante perdido.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Sep 2016)

Creo que en un escenario de colapso financiero, no estar en las ciudades te da más opciones, no necesariamente en un mad max. Pero bueno, todo es posible.

Y cambiando de tercio, en esta orgiástica espiral de deuda que nos arrastra, he encontrado el plan Chicago para salvar al mundo del colapso financiero y monetario. 

The

Darle al reset. Manda c...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Deutsche Bank se hunde un 90% con la crisis y va camino de ser un Bankia o un RBS - elEconomista.es


----------



## pamarvilla (27 Sep 2016)

Estupendas reflexiones.

¿Colapso financiero? Que no decaiga que ya mismo será Navidad y su espíritu envuelto en luminarias de colores aunque con el estrés por hacer las compras, pero que reverdecerá nuestras ansias consumistas.
:XX:

Pero bueno, sí. Los bancos están en quiebra técnica desde hace la tira. ¿Y qué? 
El rebaño sigue pastando, confiado. Se sigue confiando en el sistema y esa confianza en gran medida se debe a lo que transmiten los medios de comunicación de masas, los mass mierda, sobre la cruda realidad que algunos vislumbramos o intuimos en el horizonte. 

Y mientras escribo esto me interrumpen algunos balidos del rebaño que gritan ¡gooool!, parece que tenemos hoy furbo, que eso en Matrix es mano de santo. 

La manipulación del rebaño en nuestro Matrix llegará hasta donde quiera el PODER. Todo el sistema económico-financiero es un tinglado muy bien montado. Deutsche Bank es solo una parte del decorado aunque muy significativa en la hasta ahora impoluta y envidiada parcela alemana. 

Deutsche Bank: Capitalismo de fachada Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Cuentas Y Cuentos en lainformacion.com

Saludos y gracias por los interesantes comentarios de unos y otros.
:


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Sep 2016)

Supongo que ya ha salido en el hilo, pero la cotización de DB es ahora mismo la misma de la cuantia de la multa que los EE.UU le han impuesto, 14.000 millones de euros. Esto es, DB no vale NADA a dia de hoy, pero sin embargo tiene a su merced 75 trillones de euros en derivados.
Si mañana USA dice que quiere su pasta de la multa, estamos ante un cataclismo de proporciones insondables.


----------



## nekcab (27 Sep 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> "...
> 
> El rebaño sigue pastando, confiado. Se sigue confiando en el sistema y esa confianza en gran medida se debe a lo que transmiten los medios de comunicación de masas, los mass mierda, sobre la cruda realidad que algunos vislumbramos o intuimos en el horizonte.
> 
> ...



Y para colmo, te enteras de las inversiones multimillonarias de EE.UU, UE, China, ... que están haciendo y tienen previsto seguir invirtiendo destinado a grandes infraestructuras en el espacio, ... y a veces uno o cree o quiere creer (no sé muy bien cuál de las 2) que el sistema funciona gracias a precisamente ese mecanismo de domesticación social.

¿Mientras haya ovejas pastando... es precisamente la clave del tinglado?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

El futuro de la impresión 3D ha llegado! Poned la sexta.

========================
Posible ataque xenófobo en Alemania con la explosión de dos artefactos


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2016)

A estas alturas de la película pienso que ya casi todo está descontado en esta vida.

¿¡quiebra DB!?...pues o se rescata, o se liquida, y a la semana acciones de Nuevo DB, todos acudirán como locos a comprarlas.

Aun tengo fresco lo que sucedió con GM (General Motors), se fue a tomar por saco, la liquidaron, se repartieron la carnaza, y a las pocas semanas, nuevas acciones en una OPV.

¿pasó algo?...bueno, si sacamos de en medio a los inversores arruinados, pues no, no pasó nada.

Tengo la impresión de que el sistema está asumiendo los excesos poco a poco, dejando quebrar de modo controlado a quién le interesa y cuando le interesa.

La descapitalización bursátil, va compensando el agujero contable que dejan estos "agujeros negros"

Fijaros por ejemplo el caso de SAN, mirad lo que capitalizaba hace unos años, y lo que capitaliza ahora (POP, BBVA...) pocos inversores de largo plazo pueden tirar cohetes con sus plusvalías...

Los mercados son de todo menos idiotas, y quizá puedan darse excepciones, pero a la larga todo aflora y termina valiendo lo que vale.

Mirad Banco Espirito Santo, Banco Nacional de Grecia, La propia Bankia, las cajas de ahorros...no estamos hablando de cuatro perras...¿ha pasado algo?

No va a pasar nada, quizá una tormentilla el día que se haga oficial, las bolsas abajo una temporada, primeras planas, caceroladas en 4 esquinas, pero el fin de semana partido en la TV, cerveza fría, y paseíto con los niños después de comer la tortilla en el bar de la esquina.

Os veo estos días animados con resetes, labradíos, tierras productivas...todo eso está bien, para que negarlo.

¿les daríamos uso algún día?...yo creo que si ese uso es pensando en salir airosos de un reset, creo que no, ahora bien, si alguno quiere plantar unas berzas, poner unas colmenas, y plantar una higueras, pues sí, lo recomiendo...pero que sepáis, que da mucho trabajo, y no vale decir ahora lo planto y vengo dentro de un mes a ver como va...con los labradíos hay que estar a pie quieto, y ya no os digo con ganadería...hablo de mi propia experiencia...he tenido huerta hasta hace un par de años, y quedé hasta los "huevos" de currar...absorbía todo mi tiempo libre, y al principio mola, pero luego...eso sí, para quién tenga tiempo, es una cosa recomendable.

Yo sigo creyendo que lo mejor que se puede hacer ahora mismo sin demasiados quebraderos de cabeza y ante la duda de ¿pasará algo o no pasará algo?, es hacerse con metales, creo que eso es más que suficiente para abrir algunas puertas llegado ese día temido.

Invertir por ejemplo 50K € en una finca, nos dará muchos gastos hasta el día D, anualmente, y nadie nos garantiza que nos sirva para nada ese dia. Si cogemos ese dinero y lo "metalizamos", tenemos la ventaja de poder "desmetalizarlo" cuando tengamos un apuro, y llegado el día D, pues seguro que también nos permitirá hacernos un hueco en alguna "aldea" de ser necesario...incluso en alguna aldea Suiza .

Un saludo y muy buenas noches.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Sep 2016)

Yo últimamente he descuidado la despensa, pero yo me dejo de huertos y optaría por lo avícola. He pensado en hacerme con alimentos liofilizados y agua. Y una escopeta para cazar si se precisa. Con licencia E. A mi me la concedieron pero aún no he comprado ninguna escopeta, ya que me dedico al tiro deportivo. Y aún no e disparado nunca a ún animal. Si lo hago desde luego será para zamparmelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, os he leído y bueno... un poco "perdidos". Evidentemente, aquí en España, estamos a "años luz" de los Preppers americanos y también de otros países donde tienen más "cabeza". Allí, en los EE.UU., hay auténticos "Ejércitos" de ciudadanos que comportan "Milicias" muy fáciles de movilizar y en la vieja tradición americana. Os recuerdo que en la Revolución Americana, la mejor infantería ligera de la época era la de los sublevados... Digo esto porque en según qué escenarios y lugares NO es tan difícil realizar una táctica muy similar a la que entonces se empleó.

En fin, llegado el caso y en función de lo que se vea, pues ya se hablará. ¿Lugares en España? Los mismos que supusieron un auténtico problema para romanos, árabes, etc., es decir lugares montañosos y elevados de Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón, Cataluña... y que tienen en común el poseer lo que sería más esencial: Agua y Madera...

De todas formas, no es tan sencilla la transición urbana a la que sería más que rural, es decir de "supervivencia"... Luego, el principal problema sería el de movilidad y aseguramiento de aquello que se lleva hacia el lugar de "encuentro". Y ahí reside el principal problema. Como veis es más bien un problema logístico y luego de adaptación, que no sería fácil para la mayoría y los grupos, que deberían ser no muy numerosos, necesitan ser fuertes...

Respecto a las armas de fuego, me imagino que NO costaría nada prohibirlas y requisarlas, pero claro SIEMPRE se podrían obtener cómo se ha hecho SIEMPRE... En fin, lo dicho: estemos a la guay y creo que existe alguna iniciativa al respecto. Y en España hay grupos survivalistas... por si alguien quiere explorar esa posibilidad.

Lo mejor en estos momentos, bajo mi punto de vista, es tener una buena Despensa + Medicamentos, luego MPs y a verlas venir...

# paketazo: Una cosa es NO desear lo EVIDENTE y esperar "milagros"... que pueden tener la duración que tienen y que cada vez es más escasa... A mí, paketazo, la Historia me ha enseñado que existió, entre otras muchas cosas, la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión, dos Guerras Mundiales, etc., etc. Por tanto, las cosas se pueden reconducir hasta donde se puede y cuando no se puede, pues pasa lo que pasa...

Vamos a ver, paketazo, una huerta y tener algunos bichos sólo requiere de TRABAJO y GANAS. Yo tuve durante bastante años y me funcionó muy bien, pero hay que currárselo... NADIE dice que sea fácil y luego hay que entender...

Y os dejo esto...

- EL TRATAMIENTO CONTRA LAS SUPERBACTERIAS QUE LA URSS PRESERVÓ Y OCCIDENTE HA PREFERIDO

- Do You Really Own Your Gold?

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (28 Sep 2016)

Respecto a esto de ser prepper (y conste que me lo tomo más como pasatiempo) el gran problema que veo es que todo la info es para EEUU y España es diferente. Encontré por la red este manual preparado para España 








> Desde cómo arreglárselas sin gas ni electricidad durante unos días hasta cómo alcanzar una más que notable autosuficiencia alimentaria y energética a largo plazo, este libro detalla y desarrolla los conceptos y técnicas más importantes de una corriente con cada vez más adeptos en todo el mundo: El prepping o preparacionismo.
> 
> Estructurado de forma clara, con explicaciones sencillas a la vez que detalladas y con multitud de ilustraciones de apoyo, este libro repasa y resuelve las necesidades más básicas para poder vivir con relativa comodidad incluso en las peores condiciones y es, sin duda, un valioso recurso para cualquier persona previsora.
> 
> Huyendo siempre de la teoría para ofrecer el texto más práctico posible y centrándose en los problemas más importantes, básicos y frecuentes que se presentan durante cualquier emergencia, “Preparados” aporta una visión de conjunto y una base de conocimiento con la que afrontar muchas de las situaciones que pueden ponernos a prueba en una época en la que la seguridad económica y social está, a menudo y cada vez más, en un equilibrio demasiado inestable.



Me gustaría tenerlo en PDF para Ebook u ordenador. Si alguien sabe como conseguirlo en este formato, se agradecería. Sería una buena adquisición para todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- WhatsApp lanza su último aviso: o aceptas las condiciones o no funcionará Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Ciencia Y Tecnología en lainformacion.com

- EE.UU. ya está en guerra | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Sep 2016)

Algunos ejemplos de lo que esta pasando en Arabia Saudi:

Unpaid Pakistani workers to fly back home - Saudi officials' salaries, bonuses cut - Kuwait Times | Kuwait Times

Y uno de los outcomes esperados de la reunion de Argelia

OPEC set for no deal as Iran rejects Saudi oil output offer | Reuters

Mi apuesta:

a) Los 46 $/barril brent de ahora mismo me parece que caera en poco tiempo.
b) Iran no podra desarrollar inicialmente algunos de sus proyectos. Esto pondra muy contentos a los Guardianes de la Revolucion (a ese grupo en concreto dentro del estado irani, es su blue market, entre otros) y hara continuar con la politica de recortes a KSA (trabajadores low cost pagaran los platos rotos pero tambien tocara al bolsillo de los nacionales), lo que acelerara algo la idea de abrir a inversores privados algo de Saudi Aramco (y quien sabe Sabic)...
c) El rebanyo se pondra contento creyendo que sera el fin de los saudies y del terrorismo y la vuelta de la supremacia energetica de USA... pobrecillos... el descontento interno en KSA puede fomentar la radicalizacion de algunos, el flujo de dinero no cesara (porque no solo viene de ese pais)... 

La pregunta: quien sera el futuro socio de Iran en el desarrollo de algunos de sus campos y exploraciones petroleras????  Porque no lo dudeis, con sus reservas de gas a nivel mundial, ha sido la elegida...


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Sep 2016)

En relación al asunto de la fe católica, un apunte personal …
He intentado durante años tener “esa experiencia” de trascendencia, la fe, de los cristianos católicos, no he tenido éxito, tampoco la he tenido con el budismo Zen y con algo mucho más prosaico y contemporáneo “la experiencia estética del arte”; por último no llegué a algo que el común de los mortales tiene y es la experiencia de estar enamorado, ni siquiera con la pareja que más me duró, dos años y eso que tenía un plus, nació en argentina.

Se suele pasar la parte por el todo y poner en el mismo saco aquellos católicos “ortodoxos”, que tienen medios y medios de comunicación, pero yo conozco a los otros y les tengo un profundo respeto, han tenido esa experiencia trascendente de algo que yo no tendré jamás y condiciona el estar en el mundo, aquí un par de ejemplos cercanos un amigo que después de estudiar arquitectura en Barcelona, teología y un máster en UC (Berkeley) vive hace unos años en Sudan del Sur en un campo de refugiados, pertenece al Servicio Jesuita a Refugiados … convive con ellos, también han establecido un convenio con la universidad de Georgetown y ayuda en la formación de las personas del campo con la remota posibilidad casi imposible de que en un futuro pudieran salir del campo y con el título/conocimientos contribuyeran a cambiar el país.
Aquello es un desastre, existen muchas presiones a la ACNUR(ONU) para rebajar el número de proteínas por persona y forzar a la gente a marcharse de los campos
Su blog: Mabaan................................Upper Nile

Segundo ejemplo, soy voluntario con indigentes alguna vez he coincido con una monja que duerme tres días en las calles con los sin techo, Mª Ángels Segalés.
Aquí detallan quien es:
El Blog de MJ: Mª Ángels Segalés, carmelita vedruna. Vive en la calle con los

En fin ... esta es mi experiencia con este asunto en el que no he tenida la experiencia


----------



## racional (28 Sep 2016)

Parece que el unico madmax que esta llegando es el de los metales preciosos porque siguen anclados y no reacionan, con la que esta cayendo con DB y como si nada. En cambio ahi estan acciones como Amazon y Alphabet haciendo records dia tras dia.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

¿"racional"? Corra, corra... ¡que se acaban! Y NO se preocupe por los "metaleros"... No ansiamos alcanzar El Dorado como Vd. y otros... Por cierto, cuidado con esas acciones y no le vaya a pasar lo mismo que cuando debió entrar en los MPs... y con otras "percepciones" a las que tenemos por aquí.

¡Ah! ¿y a cuánto están ya las acciones de Cagolín?


----------



## paketazo (28 Sep 2016)

*Charitazo21* sabiendo que en esta vida prácticamente todo es relativo, que tengas o no una "epifanía" o similares, va a depender más de tu "sistema de referencia"

Me explico:

Si por ejemplo fumas hierba, convives en comuna, y sales por las noches a cantar a las estrellas, es posible que seas "abducido" por extraterrestres.

Del mismo modo, si te encierras 10 años en un monasterio dónde cada día rezas 8 horas, y el resto del día tus compañeros te cuentan historias de un tipo que caminaba sobre las aguas, desmenuzaba peces y panes, otro que abría los mares, alguno que dormía con leones, y otros que veían "ruedas" en el firmamento...es posible que tu sientas también esa condición divina y te "sometas" a ella.

Hace poco leía un estudio que afirmaba que los pueblos, e incluso países con un nivel cultural menor, eran más propensos a ser captados por religiones y sectas, del mismo modo, las personas con depresiones, situaciones de precariedad, drogas, enfermedades, tenían mayor propensión a creer en figuras divinas.

Lo que tu haces, pues también es relativo, para unos será una obra de caridad muy loable, y para otros prolongar una agonía una generación más.

De todos modos, si tu consideras que te llena esa experiencia como ser humano, no hay nada más que decir al respecto...ahora bien, si aguardas por alguna otra "experiencia" más "divina", pues quizá debas seguir buscando...o buscar en otro lado.

*Galt* el rebaño no piensa, se le dice lo que ha de pensar.

Ya lo explique alguna vez: el rebaño ve frente a si dos puertas, una blanca y otra negra...y como el pastor dice que la blanca es la buena todos acuden a cruzar su umbral, solo unos pocos se dan la vuelta, y miran a sus espaldas y ven que hay muchas más puertas de muchos más colores.

No esperes grandes cosas del rebaño...no al menos a corto plazo...cuando hablamos de rebaño es como hablar de geología, los años deberían medirse en mil años, que es el tiempo necesario para vivir cambios drásticos en el pensamiento y en las sociedades.

*Fernando* coincido en lo de trabajo y ganas...yo ahora mismo tengo la experiencia, y si tengo que volver a ello, pues sé que puedo hacerlo. Pero físicamente me agotaba, ya que no lo podía compaginar con mi trabajo.

Que conste que ahora empiezo a estar también hasta los huevos de cuidar el jardín...cortacésped, poda, flores, topos, rastrillo...por eso digo que una finca, da mucho chollo si se quiere tener decente (ya sea jardín o labradío)

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Je,je,je... Te estás haciendo "mayor"... Con los años se nos pasan unas determinadas "aficiones" que requieren de un esfuerzo físico que ya no nos compensa a nivel personal... Espera llegar a mis años y te acordarás de esto que te comento, a fin de cuentas intentamos priorizar nuestro tiempo en función de lo que realmente nos "llena"...

Yo me refería a una situación estresante, como pueda serlo una madmaxista, y donde sobraría el tiempo... Y el retorno a un medio natural nos lleva a lo que él conlleva en su estado PURO y común a casi todos los animales -nosotros lo somos-, es decir comer y no ser "comido"... Y NO hay más y llegados a ese caso, pues no creo que la mayor parte de la población "civilizada" esté preparada para afrontarlo... La Ciencia Ficción está bien si la lees o la visionas, pero NADA que ver con la REALIDAD y que es muy dura fuera de los entornos en los que ahora vivimos. En fin, como te decía, ya tengo una edad, y aunque estoy muy bien preparado físicamente, pues como que no me apetece volver a darme aquellos "barrigazos" que me dí cuando estaba en el Ejército... así que, dependiendo de la situación, "pastilla azul" o Juanito cogió el fusil para no volver...

Sobre las Religiones, ya hemos comentado aquí mucho al respecto... Yo realmente respeto a la gente que cree en ellas y las práctica de forma consecuente (bueno, es un decir...), pero está claro que, en lo personal, prefiero que NO me vendan la "moto"... Viendo lo que veo me resulta imposible creer en un "Ser Superior" y si existiera le agradecería que NO me llamase a su "vera", vamos que elegiría cualquier otra "puerta" antes que la "suya"...

Y dejo esto que es más TERRENAL...

- Vozpópuli - El Estado precariza igual que el sector privado

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Sep 2016)

Puigdemont anuncia un referéndum para septiembre de 2017 | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
El president Puigdemont ha anunciado un referendum sobre la independéncia de Catalunya en septiembre del 2017.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Sep 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Puigdemont anuncia un referéndum para septiembre de 2017 | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
> El president Puigdemont ha anunciado un referendum sobre la independéncia de Catalunya en septiembre del 2017.



Si lo dijera en serio lo convocaría en enero o antes, creo yo...
Sólo es una opinión sin malicia.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Deutsche Bank Strives to Quell Capital Concern, Sells U.K. Unit - Bloomberg

- El Poder y la manipulación de las masas en las democracias occidentales | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Sep 2016)

Apreciado Pedernal yo creo que será a continuación del 11 de septiembre, la Diada, fiesta Nacional de Catalunya. El ambiente se irá calentando en los siguientes meses, y la Diada del 2017 será usado el ardor patriótico para obtener la mayoría del si. En mi opinión si el estado Español fuese inteligente ya hubiese aceptado un referendum, ya que así podría imponer la pregunta y exigir un resultado positivo de un minimo del 55% o incluso el 60% a favor para poder divorciarse. Y que fuese a votar mas del 50% del censo para ser vinculante. Todo esto no está. Solo hay procesos judiciales contra el expresident Mas, contra el portavoz en Madrid el Homs y contra la presidenta del parlament de Catalunya. Además tras estos 6 años de movilizaciones historicas, y siendo la primera vez que hay mayoría independentista en el parlament, no se ha ofrecido por parte del gobierno central alguna propuesta de mejorar algo. Es decir que no ha existido discurso ni política desde Madrid. La opción federal también es inviable puesto que el PPSOE se niegan.
Ya hemos visto que al Pedro Sanchez se lo estan comiendo vivo sus barones y baronesas socialistas. Porque habla de reforma constitucional. Todos esos caínitas apoyan antes al Rajoy que a su secretario general. Parece que el proceso soberanista catalán no solo avoca a unas terceras elecciones estatales, sinó que ha conseguido destruir al segundo partido del estado.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2016)

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Sin darte ni quitarte la razón, y que quede CLARO eso, creo que ese tema debe pasar de largo en este hilo, ya que propicia unos enfrentamientos que en nada favorecen la concordia que suele presidir el mismo.

Y dejo esto... que ya veremos si se cumple este año, porque ya puede llover "azufre" que las Bolsas están más que "anestesiadas"...

- Llega octubre, el mes de los crash | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (29 Sep 2016)

Pues bien se tratan todos los temas de actualidad política. Y creo que hablar de lo que pasa es ir a la raíz del mercado. Pero si no puedo hablar de los acontecimientos tan trascendentales, y con respeto y bastante neutralidad, no sea que alguien se ofenda, pues Apaga y vamonos


----------



## SUEVO (29 Sep 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Como me gustaria compartir tu opinión y optimismo...Teniendo en cuenta que quien firma con el Gobierno es un tercio de las FARC, no todas, que van a seguir con el negocio del narcotrafico y que les van a entregar poder politico y parte del territorio del pais, yo no soy tan optimista.
> 
> Para mi Colombia ha pasado de ser el pais con mas futuro de Latinoamerica, a una futura Venezuela, ojala me equivoque.



Seguramente serías más optimista si la guerra, porque éso es lo que ha habido en Colombia por muchas décadas, continuara. Si hubiera otro cuarto de millón de muertos, otros 7 millones de desplazados y un sufrimiento inenarrable... estarías más contento. A fin de cuentas sólo es un simple enfrentamiento entre una gran democracia y una banda de criminales... ¿No?

Los disidentes de las FARC no son dos tercios si no muchos menos:

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...9.html&usg=AFQjCNEQ3Surwt6ea-4WX2_iJwGq0Gg6Qg

Tampoco van a seguir con el narcotráfico, negocio en el que están metidos casi todos los actores en Colombia. Te lo has inventado, majete... Sobre la entrega de Poder Político, se limitará a garantizar al partido surgido de las FARC un mínimo de 5 representantes en cada Cámara (si no los alcanzasen, cosa dudosa) por un tiempo transitorio (elecciones de 2.018 y 2.022)... Por último, te informo de que no se les regalará parte del Territorio... ¿Tastonto?... Las FARC se disuelven, entregan las armas y se integran en la vida civil de la nación. Lo que habrá (si no se tuercen las cosas y se aprueba el Referéndum) es una restitución de tierras a los que las perdieron a causa del conflicto y una especie de Reforma Agraria de la que se beneficiarán aquellos campesinos sin tierras o con muy pocas. Se sacarán de baldíos, tierras inexplotadas, donadas, de la Reserva Forestal y algunas expropiadas-indemnizadas. 

Aquí te dejo el enlace al Acuerdo de Paz para que lo compruebes:

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...87.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGrqBx2txdyugr9CgTUa2r9iI9FtQ

En fin... que si para tí Colombia tenía un gran futuro siendo uno de los regímenes más despóticos y crueles con su propio pueblo de toda América y sin que nada cambiara... pues compartes visión con la Cía, Aznar, González y los peores dictadores y oligarcas del pasado, del presente y del futuro. 

Tú mismo.

Salud.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Deutsche Bank Strives to Quell Capital Concern, Sells U.K. Unit - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de la manipulacion, pero el ultimo parrafo, pareciera mas un deseo que una realidad... Es cierto que con las redes sociales pero sobre todo con internet el acceso a la informacion ha hecho que las opciones a analizar determinadas situaciones se amplien con diferentes puntos de mira, y que los debates en las redes tambien contribuyan a eso...

PEEEEERO....

Ya se puede ver (el rebanyo no, claro), como se han encontrado y se estan usando mecanismos de manipulacion.... algunos ejemplos:

a) Existen "foreros a sueldo"... es decir, hay perfiles que escriben en determinadas noticias para "despertar" a parte del rebanyo que se pasa a leer la noticia... los podeis encontrar en diferentes medios de comunicacion...

b) Hay noticias cuyos titulares no escriben becarios (si, es cierto! ) y que buscan despertar la disonancia cognitiva en el rebanyo... es muy sutil y podreis pensar que conspiraonico, pero digamos que asi me lo ha hecho saber una VIP de la comunicacion en GCC (muy cerquita de los que manejan el cotarro)... cuando me explico algunos casos, me empece a fijar si eso se daba tambien en las noticias de otros diarios... y joder! ... si!... Un ejemplo, el ultimo ataque a un centro comercial en Burlington... la noticia salio de USA con la categoria de "se busca sospechoso hispanic..."... y que genero? immediatamente los foros empezaron a llenarse de "no es hispanic, es fisonomia arabe..." .. e immediatemente degenero en ... "es musulman..." y en apenas unas horas, la masa volvia a discutir sobre lo de siempre en estos tiempos... 

Uno puede pensar que es una noticia que se escribe de esa forma para evitar generar miedo u odio hacia un colectivo determinado... pero es justamente lo contrario... es premeditadamente asi....

El maquiavelismo para manipular al rebanyo sigue estando... 

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: Totalmente de acuerdo, pero amigo mío esto es como en todo: el Conocimiento se tiene que ir adquiriendo poco a poco... Piensa que por aquí anda gente que ya está de vuelta de todo, pero también no es menos cierto que hay una "nueva" que necesita empezar más abajo por cuanto lo que comentamos por aquí les suena a "chino", aunque algo "intuyen" y ya tendrán tiempo de "espesarse" como algunos lo hacemos. Y, efectivamente, Internet en el fondo es un arma de "doble filo"... por cuanto el Sistema NUNCA ha hecho NADA que no siga un "patrón" de acuerdo a sus intereses. Por supuesto, que ya contaba con que aparecerían "grupúsculos" contestatarios y que incluso podrían suponerle "problemas", pero las GANANCIAS de todo tipo superaban a los "inconvenientes"...

En cualquier caso, JohnGalt, SIEMPRE es interesante que se hagan los oportunos incisos para poner las "comas" que hagan falta y te animo a seguir en esta línea, porque incluso a mí me permite pararme a "reflexionar"...

Y vamos con los aportes de hoy...

¡Ojo! a este y que parece mentira lo desapercibido que ha pasado en los medios "metaleros" y ya no digo por los "vendedores" de "humo" que también hay en este mundillo y para qué negar lo que es evidente. Lo que dice ahí Lord Blackheath tiene una PROFUNDIDAD tremenda y nos da la auténtica imagen de lo que hay detrás de toda esta MIERDA... Y Lord Blackheath presentó unas evidencias en el Parlamento británico de que en 2008 la FED hizo una de las mayores manipulaciones que se pueden realizar para afrontar la Crisis derivada de Lehman Brothers: el colateral utilizado fue el... Oro, pero en su formato "papel". Visionarlo, y si hace falta dadle al traductor, es MUY INTERESANTE...

- Lord James of Blackheath $15,OOO,OOO,OOO,OOO FRAUD EXPOSED February 16 2012 - YouTube

Y sigamos con el Deutsche Bank... Más serio de lo que parece y ayer un familiar mío -advertido por mí- ya ha empezado a realizar un "trasvase" de dinero... Mira que hacia tiempo que le había aconsejado en ese sentido, pero claro hasta que no lo dicen los mass mierda, pues ya puedes aconsejar a tu entorno que te hará el caso que te hará... Eso SÍ, a "toro pasado", en más de una ocasión me dicen "cuanta razón tenías..." Y es que llevamos muchos, pero muchos años con el "tarro centrifugado"...

- Bancos europeos: Deutsche Bank intenta achicar agua ante el fantasma de un rescate del Estado alemán. Noticias de Mercados

- John Cryan, CEO de Deutsche Bank: aceptar la ayuda del Gobierno no es una opción. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Sep 2016)

Acojonante Lord Blackheath...
Acojonante el "lleno" en el parlamento...
Acojonante la senyora que esta delante como duerme y le importa todo un m....

Gracias por el video! Buenisimo!


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Sep 2016)

Una curiosidad que me sorprendió hace unos meses, no sé si lo conocéis... resulta que en el mundo de la moda los equipos de diseñadores de todas las grandes empresas: Inditex, Prada, Burberry, H&M, ... utilizan para sus nuevas colecciones los cuadernos de tendencias de únicamente cuatro agencias: Promostyl, Nelly Rodiy Carlin International y WGSN
Los cuadernos que editan se venden a precio casi del oro, cómo el petróleo está tan bajo para 2017/2018 volverá el nylon, el spandex (la lycra), ...


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Una curiosidad que me sorprendió hace unos meses, no sé si lo conocéis... resulta que en el mundo de la moda los equipos de diseñadores de todas las grandes empresas: Inditex, Prada, Burberry, H&M, ... utilizan para sus nuevas colecciones los cuadernos de tendencias de únicamente cuatro agencias: Promostyl, Nelly Rodiy Carlin International y WGSN
> Los cuadernos que editan se venden a precio casi del oro, cómo el petróleo está tan bajo para 2017/2018 volverá el nylon, el spandex (la lycra), ...



Gracias, no lo sabia... interesante.

Podria ser que vuelvan esas prendas, si... 

En relacion al petroleo, fijaos el "elusivo acuerdo" de ayer en Argelia:

OPEC Oil Deal Would Curb Output in the First Deal Since 2008

:: cortaran 700,000 bpd sin saber todavia como sera el reparto! :XX:

Lo que no cuentan es que los putinianos batieron la produccion en septiembre un promedio de 400,000 bpd... han llegado a los 11,000,000 barriles/dia (el record lo tenian en enero del 2016 en 10.9 Mb/d)... es super-interesante los movimientos que se estan dando, como se estan jugando las bazas... Sera tecnicamente sostenible estos + 400 kbpd? Basicamente proceden de nuevos campos del Caspio y de Siberia, asi que nada indica que no puedan mantenerlo... Si Putin "congela" los impuestos sobre el petroleo, se estima que la inversion podria poner sobre la mesa un 2% mas al dia en 12 meses.. es decir, 200,000 bpd mas....

Por otro lado los usanos seguiran jugando sus bazas, y podrian llegar a incrementar la produccion en 600,000 bpd en 15 meses... pero como siempre digo, la sostenibilidad de esa tipo de explotacion (shale) no es largoplazista... asi que puede servir como tampon, pero no en una estrategia a largo...


----------



## Pedernal (29 Sep 2016)

Hola:

Ibex 35: Montoro castiga a la banca, que pagará el 25% en el adelanto del Impuesto de Sociedades. Noticias de Economía

Entiendo que el gobierno pide un adelanto sobre los hipotéticos futuros beneficios...
La cosa esta chunga si para cuadrar las cuentas se necesitan estas maniobras. 

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Sep 2016)

Otro movimiento... esperado... pero interesante...

El Congreso rechaza el veto de Obama a la ley sobre el 11-S | Estados Unidos | EL PAÍS


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Sep 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Acojonante Lord Blackheath...
> Acojonante el "lleno" en el parlamento...
> Acojonante la senyora que esta delante como duerme y le importa todo un m....
> 
> Gracias por el video! Buenisimo!



Para que la señora no se durmiera, tendria que haber intercalado en su discurso palabras claves como "Luis Putton", "Shopping" o "Perritos y gatitos"...La economia y esas cosas son muy aburridas...y machistas


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Sep 2016)

LA CRISIS DEL DB SE ESTÁ CONTAGIANDO, ESTA NOTICIA DEL SEGUNDO BANCO ALEMÁN (DE HACE UNAS HORAS) ...

El alemán Commerzbank recortará casi 10.000 empleos y dejará de pagar dividendos

El alemán Commerzbank recortará casi 10.000 empleos y dejará de pagar dividendos

---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 17:41 ----------

He encontrado un blog de actualización diaria en relación al oro y la geopolítica mundial, se trata de un breve resumen mundial que se lee en un plis, la información la compone el autor de fuentes del todo fiables: Bloomberg, Zerohedge, ... 

Estas son las áreas diarias y para cada una de ellas escribe un pequeño comentario:

- REVISIÓN DEL ORO en Shanghai y Londres
- Asuntos de Asia
- ASUNTOS EUROPEOS
- Los asuntos rusos y de Oriente Medio
- Temas Globales
- Petróleo
- Mercados emergentes
- Historias
- USA

De lo mejor que he encontrado en la red

https://harveyorganblog.com/


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> ¿La comunidad cristiana el día que Jesus murió? ¿Hablamos de la comunidad cristiana de su pueblo? porque el día que se supone que murió, a 200 Km de su pueblo no lo conocía ni Dios. No digamos en España o en Sudamerica.
> 
> La otra lectura es que la religión cristiana se basa en meter miedo. Arrepentios que el fin esta cerca!. Parece claro que se han equivocado un poco en la fecha del fin del mundo.
> 
> Cada vez que veo algo sobre religion, pierdo la fe en el que lo escribe y me salto el resto del post.



Vaya, celebro mi regreso (por cierto, la democracia se portó bien conmigo y el titular se presentó, no tuve que oficiar la misa) con uno de mis temas preferidos.

Oinoko, me refería a las primeras comunidades cristianas. Estaban convencidas de que el fin al que se refería Jesús era inminente. Quizás debí precisarlo. Te pido disculpas.

De ahí a que extrapoles mediante un comentario muy respetable pero poco fundamentado, pues hombre como que no.

En estos tiempos de la LGTB (más no sé qué otro colectivo) estaría bien no tratar a los que profesan fe y no ejercen religión como los inquisidores. Es una falta de respeto a las diferentes sensibilidades, tipos de unidades de convivencia y, sobre todo, y disculpa que te lo diga así: es también una prueba de ignorancia.

Un saludo a todas y todos y en especial a ti oinoko.

frisch

---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 19:26 ----------




Arbeyna dijo:


> No deberías haberle tirado ese examen a la cara, porque nunca se debió haber realizado. La inclusión de planteamientos religiosos en carreras universitarias que no sean contemplados dentro de un campo filosófico o teológico, sólo persigue el adoctrinamiento del estudiante.
> 
> .../...



Muy interesante tu exposición Arbeyna. Yo también he estudiado Derecho Canónico (puesto que estudié Derecho) y sé de lo que hablas ...

Sin embargo es una visión muy reducida del tema aunque, no por reducida, menos válida puesto que vivimos en España, en un país eminentemente católico. Incluso algunos muchos que no creen se casan por la iglesia (católica) y no son pocos los que sin creer se gastan un dineral en los shows de las primeras comuniones (en la Iglesia Católica).

Obviamente, no se trata por mi parte de echar la piedra sobre la Iglesia Católica y argumentar que la Ortodoxa o la Protestante, o la Bautista o la Episcopaliana, o la Metodista, o la Evangélica, o la Pentecostal, o la Menonita son diferentes. No lo sé ni me importa.

Yo nunca me he considerado como alguien perteneciente a una religión cristiana en cualquiera de sus formas, gustos y sabores o sinsabores.

Reivindico mi condición de Persona de Fe.

Es otra cosa.

Siempre los hubo y siempre los habrá.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Qué zona de España consideráis idónea para tomar una opción de "preppers"? considerando las múltiples variables involucradas: bajo precio, buen acceso a agua, calidad de la tierra, ...



Hombre, depende de a lo que uno esté dispuesto o no.

Yo me inclinaría por climas benignos. Pero claro clima benigno implica poca agua. Un compromiso entre los dos (con tierras aceptables, aunque te diré que lo de la tierra es cuestión de tiempo y de saber tratarla) me decantaría por Teruel (Matarranya, Sierra del Maestrazgo) o la zona de Valencia de Alcantara en Cáceres y, apurando, la zona de la Sierra de Aracena.

Mi preferido Teruel.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Excelente artículo "metalero"...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/the-top-f...-investments-during-the-next-financial-crash/

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2016)

saludo , Fernando , parece que se hacen eco del consejo que le distes a tu amigo ,,, 


The Run Begins: Deutsche Bank Hedge Fund Clients Withdraw Excess Cash | Zero Hedge

y para mas inri , el lunes es fiesta en Alemania .


----------



## dolomita (30 Sep 2016)

Parece ser que los Estados Unidos de Europa van tomando forma. De cabeza a los vagones de cola...
GurusBlog


----------



## oinoko (30 Sep 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En estos tiempos de la LGTB (más no sé qué otro colectivo) estaría bien no tratar a los que profesan fe y no ejercen religión como los inquisidores. Es una falta de respeto a las diferentes sensibilidades, tipos de unidades de convivencia y, sobre todo, y disculpa que te lo diga así: es también una prueba de ignorancia.



Tiene su gracia que un "creyente" utilice la palabra ignorante contra quien no es creyente, cuando precisamente una de las razones de la existencia de la*s* religione*s* es el ser el camino más fácil para llegar a "autoexplicaciones tranquilizadoras" a preguntas complejas, que de otro modo obligarían a pensar un poco más.

Karl Mark decía "La crítica de la religión es la premisa de toda crítica", y yo estoy de acuerdo con el en ese punto. No me encaja pretender tener una visión crítica sobre ningún tema, si antes no somos capaces de quitarnos el corse de la religión y por eso seguiré con mi politica de saltarme el resto del post cada vez que vea algo que rime con religión.

Te he contestado por la alusión directa, pero prometo firmemente no hablar más del tema en lo sucesivo. Hoy ya tenemos bastante tema de conversación con el Deutsche Bank. Me asusta que sea fiesta el Lunes en Alemania (Dia de la unificación Alemana) , es el fin de semana ideal para montar una buena fiesta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# dolomita: Tal y como está el "patio", pues qué quieres que te diga... NO, no lo veo y veo más factible una ruptura de la UE que esas "dos velocidades". Vamos, es que ya puestos así, a tomar por CULO la UE y la Deuda ya se pagará "cuando se pueda" y en los plazos que cada país estimará. A fin de cuentas, en el "mundo real" cuando ya no se puede pagar, NO se paga, ¿o me equivoco?

De todas formas, menudo "tufo" hay montado ahora mismo en Alemania para que los demás socios del "núcleo duro" estén dispuesto a escuchar "Cantos de Sirenas"... ¿Y Francia? Si ese país es uno de los más endeudados... En fin, si ya era escéptico cuando se "vendió" el proyecto europeo en sus inicios, pues ya no te digo ahora...

Y SÍ, el problema hoy sigue centrado en el Deutsche Bank... Aún recuerdo cuando arribé a este foro hace unos años y comentaba esto que ahora estamos viendo y viviendo... Y los más "viejos" lo recordarán... Bien, os dejo esto que va en la misma línea de ese DESASTRE que es el Deutsche Bank...

- The Loophole for Deutsche Bank

Saludos.


----------



## dolomita (30 Sep 2016)

Seguramente estás en lo cierto, Fernando. De hecho, los británicos que son más espabilados que nosotros, han mantenido siempre cierta independencia porque sabían la insostenibilidad del asunto y ahora aguantarán ahí tomando sus precauciones hasta que todo caíga por su propio peso.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Excelente artículo "metalero"...
> 
> - http://srsroccoreport.com/the-top-f...-investments-during-the-next-financial-crash/
> 
> Saludos.



No nos estarán engañando con el oro?

Lo digo porque en este artículo se habla del coste de producción que está un poquito por debajo de su precio en el mercado y que las mineras ganan unos 40 USD por onza extraída.

Eso quiere decir que en 2001 con la onza de oro a 270 USD les costaba extraer una onza la quinta parte de valor que ahora?

Que es lo que ha cambiado de 2001 a ahora? ...porque el petroleo ahora está al mismo precio que entonces, no?

No me cuadra, me da que le van a pegar otro bajón al oro y mientras, nos meten por lo ojos que compremos ahora porque va a subir a niveles estratosféricos.

Después, cuando todos hemos comprado, pegan el tirón para abajo y lo compran todo barato, y finalmente, cuando ya tienen prácticamente todo el oro (a lo Hermanos Hunt) es cuando lo hacen subir a donde ellos crean conveniente.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Sep 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Qué quieren que les diga, la verdad es que viendo como están Deutsche Bank y Commerzbank hay que agradecerla a Merkel que no haya querido los eurobonos
> 
> Falta ver si nos los vamos a comer ahora con patatas.




Dalo por hecho, si llega el caso hasta sin patatas, a palo seco:´(


----------



## oinoko (30 Sep 2016)

Habeis pensado que con todo lo que está pasando en el PSOE, lo más probable es que ya no hagan falta terceras elecciones?.

Me estoy viendo que dentro de 15 días Don Mariano se volverá a presentar a la investidura y que en segunda vuelta habrá 20 ó 30 diputados del PSOE que ahora se abstendrán.

Estos diputados transfugas en pos de la estabilidad de España y eso, se justificarán diciendo que lo hacen así porque si hubiera unas terceras elecciones el PP sacaría mayoría absoluta, lo cual encima sería cierto, pero lo sería por culpa de una situación que han forzado ellos mismos, dinamitando el PSOE desde dentro a 2 meses vista de unas elecciones.

La segunda opción es que Don Mariano viendo que va a ganar por mayoría las terceras, no se presente ahora a la investidura. Aunque se arriesga a que podemos recoja los restos del naufrágio del PSOE.

Apuestas?

En cierto modo, con la que va a caer el año que viene, casi prefiero que el marrón se lo coma Don Mariano. Tengo curiosidad por ver a quien le echa la culpa esta vez.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Sep 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No nos estarán engañando con el oro?
> 
> Lo digo porque en este artículo se habla del coste de producción que está un poquito por debajo de su precio en el mercado y que las mineras ganan unos 40 USD por onza extraída.
> 
> ...



Si compras ahora, aunque luego lo tiren, y despues lo suban a la estratosfera, al menos sabes que tienes un cohete en el culo para "despegar".

Lo peor es andar sin combustible de reserva en una garrafa y quedarse tirao en un páramo.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2016)

Obviamente que cabe la alta posibilidad de que un número suficiente de diputados del PSOE se abstengan. De hecho hay una prueba gráfica, aunque todavía no contrastada.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dolomita: Los británicos siempre se han referido despectivamente a Europa como el "continente", es decir que ya de entrada ellos manifiestan su preferencia por su histórica "insularidad"... Desde luego, su entrada y bastantes de sus "privilegios" debían de haberse tenido en cuenta previamente para NO "cagarla" como, a fin de cuentas, se ha hecho.

# Chúpate Esa: Si es indiferente que hubieran o no Eurobonos... Lo que es MIERDA... MIERDA ES, independientemente del "formato" con el que lo "vendan". ¡Joder! si hasta el mismísimo Bund tendría que estar en cuestión viendo lo que estamos viendo...

# paraisofiscal: NO, no tienen porqué hacerlo... Vamos a ver si me explico: en todo caso las mineras estarían engañando a sus accionistas, especialmente a los de "referencia", y dudo de que ahí hayan "idiotas"... Otra cosa es si hay -que los hay...- algunos HdP. A mí, francamente, paraisofiscal ese es un tema que me preocupa bien poco, ya que yo voy en FÍSICO, sin ningún animo especulativo y con dinero del que puedo prescindir, al menos en un período bastante largo y contemplando que TODO se ponga mucho PEOR de lo que ahora lo está. Y, realmente, pienso que esa es la actitud correcta que tiene que tener un "metalero", por tanto para hacer "experimentos" mejor la "gaseosa"...

Sin embargo, paraisofiscal, tampoco hay que creerse la "moto" que puedan vender las mineras y otros actores interesados dentro de este mundo de los MPs... Por ahí, SÍ que te doy la razón, pero matizando: los "números" que da el artículo que enlacé son un promedio general en cuanto a los costes, pero no es menos cierto que hay mineras que extraen a precios muy inferiores como, por ejemplo, Goldcorp y otras, tanto "oreras" como "plateras" y los otros MPs no los sigo mucho, pero tienen muchas menos mineras dedicadas a su extracción.

Y el "engaño", paraisofiscal, está en los mismos números que se observan en los balances que proporcionan las mineras... ¿A qué me refiero? A la espectacular DEUDA que tienen esas empresas y que no se sustrae a lo que suele darse en el mundo en general. Perooooo, ese "engaño" es "consentido", porque está ahí a la VISTA, pero claro si los "inversores" quieren obviarlo, pues qué le vamos a hacer... Por tanto, es un "engaño", pero también NO lo es, dependerá de lo que cada cual entienda sobre el particular.

Para los que vamos en FÍSICO jugamos otra "liga" y NADA que ver con la que desarrolla la "industria" que existe alrededor de los MPs. Y, quizás, nos equivoquemos en nuestras "percepciones", pero entre otras cosas se tienen por si empiezan a llover Ostias como Panes...

# oinoko: Hace ya algún tiempo que escribí en este hilo que lo mejor que se podía hacer es dejar gobernar al IMPRESENTABLE dado que había sido el más votado. Además, las distintas "combinaciones" son todas ellas desastrosas y, en lo personal, prefiero que el PP gobierne en minoría y se pegue la GRAN LECHE en 1-2 años... ¿Apostamos?

Si en este país hubiera "inteligencia" política ya se habrían realizado las maniobras oportunas aceptando, eso SÍ, que el país va a estar ingobernable durante bastante tiempo... Y si gobernará el PP y se diera ese "batacazo" que pronostico, pues a lo mejor sus votantes tendrían que hacer una seria "reflexión"... Dudo que un partido político, apestando a PODRIDO, hubiera ganado unas elecciones en un país "civilizado", pero aquí hay lo que hay y no hay más... ¡Lamentablemente!

Lo del PSOE de auténtico "Sainete" y mejor no comentar nada sobre algo que se comenta solo...

Y dejo esto... Teniendo en cuenta que espero unos "números" mucho más pesimistas que cada cual vaya buscándose un buen "salvavidas"... ¡Va a hacer falta!

- Las cinco claves del frenazo del PIB que espera el Banco de España

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Sep 2016)

INCREIBLE - ASOMBROSO - BÁRBARO - - DEMENCIAL - ESPANTOSO - IMPENSABLE - IMPOSIBLE - INADMISIBLE - INAUDITO - INCONCEBIBLE - INDESCRIPTIBLE - INIMAGINABLE - INSOSPECHADO - INVEROSÍMIL - MILAGROSO - - SORPRENDENTE

JOSÉ LUIS CARPATOS ESCRIBE

¿Por qué sube 6% Deutsche Bank?
Por lo mismo de antes, por ese rumor que apareció en twitter diciendo que estaba a punto de llegar a un acuerdo con el Departamento de Justicia, y que en ese acuerdo la multa no sería de más de 5.000 millones de $. El caso es que el rumor corre como la polvora, y algunas agencias de noticias lo están citando, aunque reconocen que desconocen el origen. El rumor es tan intenso que ha disparado la cotización del valor por violentos cierres de cortos de hedge fund, que tienen miedo a quedar atrapados, y más teniendo en cuenta que el lunes es fiesta en Alemania y la bolsa está cerrada. Reuters informa que Deutsche Bank no hace comentarios sobre el rumor.

Impresionante como se pueden mover miles de millones de euros, por dos rumores, el que lo hizo bajar ayer y el que lo hace subir hoy...

¿Por qué sube 6% Deutsche Bank?

CARPATOS NO CONFUNDA EL DE HOY ES UN RUMOR ... EL DE AYER UNA NOTICIA.

INCREIBLE - ASOMBROSO - BÁRBARO - - DEMENCIAL - ESPANTOSO - IMPENSABLE - IMPOSIBLE - INADMISIBLE - INAUDITO - INCONCEBIBLE - INDESCRIPTIBLE - INIMAGINABLE - INSOSPECHADO - INVEROSÍMIL - MILAGROSO - - SORPRENDENTE


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2016)

# Charizato21: No te extrañe... entre TRILEROS anda el JUEGO y en medio los TONTOS...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2016)

Comentar el tratamiento del fallecimiento de Shimon Peres (éste era sefardita).

Es cierto que cuando alguien fallece pues es de buen nacido recordar su lado más amable, ahora bien, cuando se hace apología de su lado amable como si no tuviera zonas oscuras, oscurísimas (en este caso) pues a eso se le llama mentir o hacer propaganda que viene a ser lo mismo.

Como botón de muestra, el bueno de Shimon Peres (es que con ese apellido, sólo le faltaba jugar al tute todas las tardes bebiendo una copita de Anís del Mono) en 1996 ordenó y supervisó la operación "Las uvas de la cólera" matando a 154 *civiles *en el Líbano e hiriendo a otras 354. Por lo visto, todo para marcar paquete en época pre-electoral.

Según el sitio oficial internet de las fuerzas aéreas hebreas, la operación implicaba: "Bombardear masivamente los pueblos [civiles] chiitas del sur del Líbano con objeto de provocar el éxodo de civiles hacia el norte, en dirección a Beirut, buscando así presionar a Siria y a Líbano a fin de que estos frenasen a Hezbollah".

Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Los paganos, como siempre, los de a pie.

Eso de la Convención de Ginebra, por supuesto, por el Arco del Triunfo.

En fin, descanse en paz, si puede.

Shimon Peres: Israeli war criminal whose victims the West ignored

El artículo está escrito por Ben White colaborador, entre otros, de The Guardian.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Sep 2016)

Hola, husmeando por ahí he encontrado una web curiosa, tiene un montón de artículos interesantes, por ejemplo, en uno acabo de descubrir que para asaltar la cámara acorazada del banco de España donde guardan el oro hay que ir vestido de buzo 8:.

Posiblemente la conozcais los que estáis por aquí pero por si acaso la indico.

Nuestra Pasión por el Oro


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2016)

Muy interesante gurrumino. No conocía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Sep 2016)

Vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia....


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> .../...
> 
> contra quien no es creyente
> 
> .../...



No, no, no, no y no y además no.

"Contra" No.

Yo no estoy contra los no creyentes.

Me he limitado a decirte muy amablemente que ignorabas bastantes cosas sobre el tema. Lo cual no puede ser sino motivo de gran alegría para ti, ya que es un gran mundo de descubrimiento que se abre ante ti.

Además, si llevado de la mano de alguien que no está contra nada (excepto la deshonestidad) pues, la verdad, te ha tocado la lotería.

Carlitos Más pues llegó a lo que llegó y en algunos temas se le fue la olla.

No por mucho ser Carlitos, todo lo que reflexionó, es palabra de evangelio.

Un abrazo oinoko.


----------



## paketazo (30 Sep 2016)

*paraisofiscal* no nos pueden engañar con el oro, lo que si pueden hacer en venderlo más caro o más barato en relación a nuestro poder adquisitivo.

El engaño se produce en los mercados de derivados, en las acciones, en los bonos, en la propia emisión de papel moneda...

Lo de los costos de extracción en muy relativo. Generalmente se toman valores en norte américa, sin embargo en Latinoamérica, los costes son mínimos comparados con las referencias. En China más de lo mismo...tienes que entender que amortizar una máquina es una cosa, pero pagar salarios es otra muy diferente.

Si en una mina de Alaska por ejemplo curran 10 hombres a sueldo (no productores), y a cada hombre hay que pagarle 3500$/mes, tenemos solo con eso 35000$/mes en salarios...presupongo que el combustible es similar en precios, así como la maquinaria empleada...

Ahora pongamos 10 hombres en Colombia a un salario de 500$/mes, son 5000$...o sea 30K menos , o sea un 85% menos en salarios.

Si por ejemplo el oro bajase del marginal de beneficio para USA, Sudáfrica o Australia por ejemplo...no tengo dudas que el relevo lo tomarían los países de Latinoamérica, Centro África, y Asia...para encontrar el marginal de esos países habría que tirar muy mucho el precio.

además las obstrucciones y encarecimientos burocráticos suman mucho al costo de extracción en USA, Canadá, Australia...pero ya ves tu las trabas administrativas que hay en algunas "republicas bananeras"...ahí tienes la tierra, saca el oro como quieras, y dame mi parte.


Para meterte en el precio del oro, olvídate del marginal de beneficio, y céntrate más en la evolución de los tipos, las bolsas, el aumento de la demanda privada de físico, las posiciones cortas en papel...

*Charitazo21* Sube por que así hay movimiento a contrapié en los mercados. ¿Qué gracia tendría que algo bajara siempre?

Hablando claro, hay varios motivos para la subida, pero a mi parecer en el cierre de posiciones cortas después de "haberse forrado con la magna bajada" está el principal motivo.

El cierre de posiciones cortas suele estar automatizado, esto quiere decir que se fija un % de subida diaria...por ejemplo: Si el DB sube en el intradía un 3% recompramos las acciones que vendimos arriba para devolvérselas a sus legítimos dueños.

Como el cotarro lo mueven 4 fondos, pues se ponen de acuerdo, y antes de recomprar los cortos, abren posiciones apalancadas en largo...es lo que tiene tener el control de los mercados, que sabes lo que pasará, pues eres tu quien dice lo que pasará.

Recuerdo en Citibank, cuando se descojonó hasta 1$ (antes del split), tuvo muchos rebotes de hasta el 50% en una semana ¿por qué?, pues por lo mismo que he explicado antes.

He visto empresas en quiebra rebotar un 200% desde mínimos en un par de días, y me costó encontrar la explicación, pero claro, si has pedido prestadas unas acciones, las cuales has vendido, ahora tienes que devolverlas a su legítimo propietario, y por lo tanto has de recomprarlas. 

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2016)

Magistral paketazo.
No hay nada más que explicar sobre el cotarro.
Lo alucinante es que todavía haya personas... durante mi estadía forzada en mi país de origen, he estado con un amigo de la infancia antiguo directivo de Morgan Stanley España y, la verdad, acabé por decirle: "Patxi (ficticio) ¡vives en la inopia!" ... que creen que todo esto tiene un hilo conductor (lo tiene) pero, además, con sentido común (no lo tiene). Exceptuando la insensatez alimentada por la codicia.

En fin, leyendo comentarios como el tuyo, no sé si alegrarme de lo que (me) enseñas o echarme a llorar y no parar porque, sinceramente, creo que no hay nada que hacer con esas cartas y en esa mesa de juego. Si acaso, cambiar de(l) todo.

Un abrazo y gracias, una vez más.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2016)

Hola. Buenas Tardes:

Si éstos que conocen los mercados, y son parte "interesada", dicen lo que dicen... Pues, tonto el último... Están avisando de un desastre que es INEVITABLE en el tiempo.

- HEDGE FUND LEGEND JULIAN ROBERTSON: Everything is in a bubble and it will end in 'chaos' - Yahoo Finance

Y este artículo también es interesante si lo colocamos en su auténtica "perspectiva"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/must-see-charts-the-u-s-govt-financial-disaster-vs-gold-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Why Krugman, Roubini, Rogoff And Buffett Dislike Gold

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (1 Oct 2016)

OTRA SEÑAL: EL MULTIMILLONARIO WARREN BUFFETT PARECE ESTAR ESPERANDO “ALGÚN ACONTECIMIENTO FINANCIERO”


Según sostiene un artículo en la web Shtfplan, el multimillonario inversor Warren Buffett estaría preparándose para algún tipo de evento que le permitiera realizar grandes inversiones y compras en un futuro cercano, algo que entraría en contradicción con la actual situación del mercado de valores norteamericano, que se acerca a máximos históricos.

Warren Buffett, es célebre por su visión privilegiada en el campo de las inversiones y la previsión económica, lo que le permitió ganar miles de millones de dólares durante la última crisis.
Ahora, según afirman algunos expertos, Buffett parece estar posicionándose para una oportunidad de compra masiva.

*Según el analista Jeff Nielsen, el jefe de una de las empresas de inversión más grandes del mundo*, Buffett no está invirtiendo tan fuertemente en el mercado de valores como mucha gente podría pensar, a pesar de que las bolsas norteamericanas se encuentran en máximos históricos.

De hecho, Nielsen afirma que Buffett tiene más de 70.000 millones de dólares en efectivo reservados, es decir, que no los tiene invertidos en nada.

Según Nielsen, eso sólo puede significar una cosa: Buffett sabe que se acerca algún tipo de “accidente económico” y está esperando que los valores caigan para invertir ese dinero inmovilizado en compras masivas de activos a bajo precio.

*Jeff Nielsen* explica:

_*Está sentado sobre más de 72 mil millones de dólares en capital paralizado*. Bufffet tiene 86 años de edad. Él es un inversor de valor a largo plazo, lo que significa por definición que, básicamente, siempre trabaja de manera que todo su dinero trabaje creando beneficios todo el tiempo…la única vez en que apartas tales sumas de capitales sin invertirlas en algo provechoso, es cuando estás esperando que se produzca una gran oportunidad de compra…_


----------



## frisch (1 Oct 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Según Nielsen, eso sólo puede significar una cosa: Buffett sabe que se acerca algún tipo de “accidente económico” y está esperando que los valores caigan para invertir ese dinero inmovilizado en compras masivas de activos a bajo precio.
> 
> ...




Bueno, el accidente económico ya se sabe cuál es. De lo que no estoy tan seguro es que, una vez ocurra el accidente, las cosas vuelvan a ser las mismas hasta el punto de que un Buffett (o cualquiera) pueda tratar la situación como cuando la crisis del 29. En mi opinión, si hay accidente (no estoy tan convencido) será para introducir un nuevo paradigma que pocos nos podemos imaginar qué forma tendrá. No sé, en fin, son comentarios "off the record".

Un saludo y gracias por el enlace.

_La esperanza es lo que nos hace seguir creyendo en el futuro y sólo se alimenta amando._

frisch


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Oct 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> OTRA SEÑAL: EL MULTIMILLONARIO WARREN BUFFETT PARECE ESTAR ESPERANDO “ALGÚN ACONTECIMIENTO FINANCIERO”
> 
> 
> Según sostiene un artículo en la web Shtfplan, el multimillonario inversor Warren Buffett estaría preparándose para algún tipo de evento que le permitiera realizar grandes inversiones y compras en un futuro cercano, algo que entraría en contradicción con la actual situación del mercado de valores norteamericano, que se acerca a máximos históricos.
> ...



Pues que se pille un diván, que aún queda tela que cortar para morir y eso...:


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2016)

Hola, Sistémico: Bueno, bueno... Warren Buffett tendrá esa "pasta" inmovilizada porque NO encuentra dónde colocarla con unas ciertas "garantías", pero no es menos cierto que su vehículo inversor, Berkshire Hathaway, está también "inmovilizado" en un buen número de acciones a unos precios que ya veremos cuándo vengan mal dadas...

Yo de estos "pollos" me fío lo que me fío, es decir NADA... A fin de cuentas, no son más que mercaderes de la miseria ajena. Recordemos que estos personajes están detrás de muchas multinacionales que no se caracterizan por sus buenas prácticas y SÍ por todo lo contrario.

En fin, cuando vengan las Ostias como Panes, espero que todo aquello que está girando en torno a puto HUMO y NADA MÁS reciba lo mismo que van a dar a la Sociedad. Esto, salvando las distancias (los tiempos son distintos), tiene una "pinta" de Cojones al Crack del 29... y vamos a esperar a que pasen las elecciones presidenciales en el Imperio, luego ya veremos cómo se desarrolla la "cuenta atrás" que ya hace tiempo que se puso en marcha...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Oct 2016)

#paketazo

¿Nos regalaría un análisis del oro de esos tan profesionales que hace pronosticando el mes de Octubre?

¿Cómo veis el precio para comprar este fin de semana?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2016)

Hola, amador: Veremos qué te explica el amigo paketazo... En lo personal, NO me gusta lo que ha hecho el Oro durante la Crisis (que NO está cerrada) del Deutsche Bank y debiera haberse ido bastante más arriba. Eso no quita para que haya cerrado con una ligera alza el mes de Septiembre, pero vamos que la "figura" técnica que tiene no es de las mejores, pero esto del AT lo dejo para paketazo.

¿Comprar ahora? Sigue siendo tan buena opción como el pasado mes u otros anteriores. Lo que NO creo es que volvamos a ver aquellos precios de "ensueño" de finales del pasado año...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Oct 2016)

Sobre Siria.

Parece que la cosa sube de grado (una muesca más).

El New York Times en un artículo de fondo del jueves pasado (antes de ayer) afirma que "Rusia es ya un Estado fuera de la Ley".

Falta por saber a qué ley se refiere el New York Times (parecen listos pero no lo son).


_"El ministro de asuntos exteriores John Kerry ha dirigido este miércoles un ultimatum a su homólogo ruso Serguei Lavrov: o Rusia retiene en suelo a sus aviones de caza y a los del gobierno sirio, o Washington romperá todas las negociaciones con Moscú sobre la cuestión Siria"_

El término "Fuera de la Ley" fue utilizado inicialmente por el vaquero Ronald Reagan. Bajo el mandato de la becaria Levinsky (Bill) se cambió por el término "Estado canalla" y bajo el mandato del que leía los libros al revés, se cambió por "El eje del mal".

Es posible que el "accidente" al que podría referirse Buffett no sea económico sino guerra-estratégico, en Octubre. No hay más narices: Hay que salvar a la soldado Hillary.

¿Esto se parece a lo de Ferraz o lo de Ferraz se parece a esto?

El artículo (en francés)

Le New York Times qualifie la Russie d

---------- Post added 01-oct-2016 at 21:45 ----------

Pedro Sánchez dimite como secretario general del PSOE.

Noticias de última hora - Vozpópuli | El valor de ser libres

Gana el IBEX.

Bueno, el IBEX siempre gana, pierda el que pierda o gane el que gane, y es que, eso, la gente no acaba de entenderlo.

"Le Roi est mort ¡Vive le Roi!"

(era la frase que se pronunciaba en la monarquía francesa ante el fallecimiento del Rey y la llegada del nuevo Rey).


----------



## paketazo (1 Oct 2016)

Así por encima y solo para este mes o dos más o menos. No para largo plazo, ese sería otro gráfico:



Por arriba *1345$*

Por abajo *1295$*

La parte baja del canal y punto de compra pues todo lo que sea la zona de 1290$-1310$ tiene buena pinta.

Perdido ese punto en cierres, (1295$) ampliaríamos el canal bajista de corto plazo y que de romperse nos mandaría a 1280$ aproximadamente.

Mirando el oscilador RSI, vemos que se va formando una cuña, estas cuñas suelen dar como vértice un movimiento amplio y brusco.

Si yo tuviera 10 años menos y tuviera que apostar en derivados, a corto plazo optaría por abrir corto hasta 1300$, y luego abriría largo si pudiera sobre 1295$ con un stop ajustado en 1289$...pero esto es harina de otro costal.

El que quiera pillar unos vreneli o soberanos, pues que se mire la zona de 1300$ para redondear.

Un saludo y muy buenas noches a todos, mañana domingo...sin el queridísimo por aquí "Don" Pedro Sanchez como "guía espiritual de la izquierda moderada"...todos le echaremos mucho de menos...más o menos tanto como a Almunia.


----------



## frisch (1 Oct 2016)

Me acabo de ver el anuncio de Pedro Sánchez ante la prensa del resultado de lo ocurrido hoy y su consiguiente dimisión.

EL PAÍS: el periódico global

(el enlace está en portada luego durará lo que durará).

Me llaman la atención varias cosas.

En primer lugar su prestancia. Mantiene el tipo frente a su adversidad.

Más interesante:

Empieza por agradecer a los "medios de comunicación" (vamos, los massmierda), "a vosotras y vosotros por vuestra profesionalidad, sois unos extraordinarios profesionales" [sin vosotros no seríamos nada - sólo que El Pais ha jugado contra ti, Pedro, cómprate, si puedes, un periódico]. ¡Hala, una de pomada a los massmierda!

La palabra, sostener la palabra (sus padres le enseñaron a cumplir con la palabra dada).

A continuación, famigglia obliga, afirma que "hay que estar orgullosos de militar - con carné o sin carné - en el Partido Socialista" [vamos que la famigglia lo primero, aunque te la meta doblada, porque es la que da el condumio]. Es decir que no pone en cuestión el Partido [la famigglia], faltaría más (ése sí que sería el suicidio de verdad).

Pero, incluso ante la debacle, iniciada con la cal viva del ínclito (por no remontar al contubernio con los del País sin Nombre vía Willy Brandt y Olof Palme) lo importante es la famigglia.

La famigglia es el condumio.

Siempre lo fue.

Queda por saber qué entienden ellos por "familia".


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Pues, me da la sensación de que Rusia se ha pasado por el "forro" las advertencias de Kerry...

- Más bombarderos rusos llegan a la base de Hmeimim | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Secret Alpine Gold Vaults Are the New Swiss Bank Accounts - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (2 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Secret Alpine Gold Vaults Are the New Swiss Bank Accounts - Bloomberg
> 
> Saludos.



Me temo que, de seguir así, también fiscalizarán lo que ciudadanos y empresas hacen con su oro:



> Even so, the Financial Action Task Force, an intergovernmental body that sets anti-money-laundering standards, warned in a 2015 report of the risks of gold being used by criminals for financing terrorism or for laundering money. Cassara, the former Treasury agent, says, *“Perhaps gold should be subject to currency cross-border reporting.”*



Supongo que todo llegará, igual que ahora (casi) no hay "paraísos fiscales" que no hayan expresado su compromiso con el Automatic Exchange of Information, igual que vamos hacia el final del dinero en efectivo... Todo dependerá del ritmo de crecimiento de los estados, de la cantidad de "combustible" que necesiten quemar y de la pasividad (si no aprobación) de los ciudadanos ante la erradicación de sus libertades individuales.

Poco a poco el mensaje va calando en la población, y ésta cada vez está más aborregada y apesebrada. "Es por su bien".


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2016)

Me parece interesante este video, para que entendáis no solo de lo que aquí se habla, si no de todos los oligopolios que rigen a nivel global y de la mano de los estados.

Petróleo, banca, electricidad...

LA IDIOTEZ DEL COCHE ELÉCTRICO - YouTube


Me ha parecido una charla muy coherente y bien planteada/razonada.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Me parece interesante este video, para que entendáis no solo de lo que aquí se habla, si no de todos los oligopolios que rigen a nivel global y de la mano de los estados.
> 
> Petróleo, banca, electricidad...
> 
> ...



Le faltan cosas, como de donde sale la electricidad para recargarlos.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2016)

Quería lanzar una petición a los tertulianos y observadores.

Me gustaría saber durante el año 2016 (o el 2015) ¿cuántas normas, leyes y cuáles provienen del Parlamento Europeo y cuántas y cuáles desde la Carrera de San Jerónimo y de las Autonomías?

Ya sé que es un porrón de normativa pero quizás alguien tiene información más cribada, que aunque no fuese exhaustiva, me facilitaría la labor de hacer un compendio.

Creo que sería interesante para saber hasta qué punto nuestro país legisla, es decir manda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Le faltan cosas, como de donde sale la electricidad para recargarlos.



Mi objetivo al adjuntar el link, no es que os planteaseis de dónde sale la electricidad, si no de que entendamos un poco como se manejan los oligopolios y los estados.

Creo que el vídeo podía hablar de electricidad, de gas, de neveras, de teléfonos móviles y el trasfondo sería el mismo.

En cuanto al video en concreto, creo que ya se puso por aquí hace tiempo, pero Tesla sacó hace un par de años, un kit autónomo de batería para el hogar auto recargable con paneles solares.

No tengo dudas que en unos años, y si los oligopolios y los estados lo permiten, cosa que dudo, un vehículo a batería cargado con un circuito independiente solar, eólico, o similar, sería más que plausible, con lo que se cerraría el círculo. 

Solo pensad que el invento de Tesla para abastecer de energía a los hogares rondaba los 10.000$, algo que no compensa ya que la vida de la batería era de unos 10 años...si esa misma instalación nos saliera por 3000$ o 4000$...¿verdad que muchos os lo plantearíais?

Yo lo veo como el paso de usar software de pago (todos recordamos los CD´s de Works, Windows, Excel, Word...) que instalábamos tras previo pago en nuestros discos duros....hoy en día ese software o ya es libre, o se ha replicado por otros programadores y lo descargas de casi cualquier lado.

El tema de la autonomía energética va a ser algo así, quizá al principio lo frenen con burocracia, impuestos, tasas, gravámenes... pero a largo plazo, será inevitable que suceda.

Un saludo y buen resto de domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cusbe11: Esta "guerra" la tenemos pérdida y no hay vuelta de hoja... Teniendo en cuenta el grado de "opinión propia", luego de "independencia individual", que existe en la Sociedad, el Sistema hará lo que le dé la GANA... Estoy harto de comprobar como la "plastificación" del dinero en lugar del empleo del efectivo, está calando muy ampliamente entre la población y lo peor es que en su aceptación dan por buenas las "argumentaciones" esgrimidas.

SÍ, por supuesto, que acabarán fiscalizando todo lo que tenga "valor" y aquí incluyo a los MPs, pero bueno esperemos que tengamos la suficiente "cintura" para saber movernos a tiempo...

# frisch: Normalmente, todo eso sale publicado en el BOE, así que si quieres perder el tiempo... Ahora bien, creo que es un ejercicio inútil: son tantas las que proceden desde la UE que estoy convencido de que superan de largo a las que se aprueban desde las distintas Administraciones del Estado. No sé, igual existe algún lector que te pueda facilitar una mejor información al respecto. Y, por si te sirviera, te dejo esto... aunque, la verdad, no me lo he mirado y lo tengo entre mis archivos.

- EUR-Lex

Y también dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- Banco de España, erre que erre

Saludos.

# frisch: También te puede servir esto...

- BOE.es -

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (2 Oct 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Le faltan cosas, como de donde sale la electricidad para recargarlos.



Es irrelevante. El video habla de la fiabilidad, sencillez y seguridad del motor eléctrico, no de que sea un _perpetuum mobile_ que viole las leyes de la taermodinámica.

Por falta de enchufes no va a ser.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2016)

Efectivamente, el vídeo es interesante ya que explica cuáles son las trabas para que un descubrimiento importante no sea implementado ipso facto o, al contrario, cuándo los oligopolios deciden implementar descubrimientos ipso facto.

La respuesta está en:

1. La pasta (rendimiento)
2. La posibilidad de seguir explotando ellos el negocio

Fuera de estos dos parámetros no existe vida para los oligopolios.

En cuanto a lo de la energía, hace tiempo que comenté que en mi opinión va a llegar un momento en el que se va a dar a conocer algo que va a revolucionar el mundo de la energía y, en consecuencia, lo va a revolucionar todo (desafortunadamente ni la estupidez ni la deshonestidad van a desaparecer).

Hay por ahí historias que circulan con más o menos credibilidad sobre un autogenerador de energía basado en un descubrimiento de Nikola Tesla: Quantum Energy Generator.

No pongo enlaces porque los hay que dicen que funciona y los hay que dicen que no.

Sí pongo enlaces a 2 documentos técnicos. Intenté leerlos en su tiempo pero no entendí nada más allá del principio básico.

http://qeg.es/manuales/qeg-user-manual-castellano.pdf

http://qeg.es/manuales/planos-qeg-motor.pdf

---------- Post added 02-oct-2016 at 15:19 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Conozco ambas Telenovelas. Me refería a si alguien ha ido un poco más lejos en el asunto acercándose a poder dar una respuesta con datos, por ejemplo: en 2015 de 100 normas y leyes, 75 o 45 provinieron de Bruselas. De España salieron tantas. Las de Bruselas trataban de lo que es importante y las de España de lo subsidiario.

Ya sé que alguien me dirá que mi análisis está sesgado porque parto de un resultado antes de tener la información. Sin embargo, mi lado femenino intuye que nos la están metiendo doblada. Prometo no mentir si el resultado es que somos soberanos.


----------



## gurrumino (2 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Efectivamente, el vídeo es interesante ya que explica cuáles son las trabas para que un descubrimiento importante no sea implementado ipso facto o, al contrario, cuándo los oligopolios deciden implementar descubrimientos ipso facto.
> 
> La respuesta está en:
> 
> ...





Creo que en esta web, en la segunda tabla se puede dilucidar un poco la cuestión, aunque solo hay datos desde 1970 hasta 2014 inclusive.

Estado y autonomías publicaron un millón de páginas en los BOE durante 2014 - Libre Mercado

Pdt. Ejem ejem, precisamente faltan los datos de los 2 ültimos años, pero haciendo una media seguro que andamos cercanos .

No doy una::.


----------



## timi (2 Oct 2016)

saludos compañeros ,,, dejo esto sacado de otro hilo 

It

donde meter los 4 duros que tenemos? las percepciones que tenemos todos por aquí se van confirmando y ya nada tiene la suficiente confianza para mi ,,, excepto los mp's

traduzco un pedazo

Si todas las partes del sector financiero choca contra la pared al mismo tiempo, la crisis resultante desbordar la capacidad de los gobiernos y bancos centrales para mantener el juego. Su último experimento, la política desesperada implicará devaluaciones monetarias coordinadas para hacer menos onerosas deudas. Cuando esto falla porque todo el mundo responde con préstamos aún más - con lo que la carga total de la deuda más y no menos onerosa - una gran parte de la economía FUEGO tendrá una muerte ruidoso.


en fin , a disfrutar del domingo :o


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2016)

Theresa May (del Partido Conservador), Primera Ministra de la Pérfida Albión desde el 13 de julio 2016 acaba de anunciar esta noche el procedimiento de ruptura con la Unión Europea a partir de marzo de 2017.

Muchos han creído que el Brexit se debe a los euroescépticos de la Pérfida Albión. Mentira. Los del Té at five o'clock se huelen la debacle de la UE y se quieren posicionar, todos (euroescépticos, conservadores, laboristas, unionistas y los de mi Pub), como siempre lo hicieron, fuera del cotarro. El corazón del "Sistema" nunca fue Wall Street sino la City (eso lo sabe hasta el Pato Donald y el pseudo-filántropo Georges).

Vivimos tiempos convulsos: las ratas, creyendo salvarse, saltan del barco que se hunde en arenas movedizas.

¡¡¡¿Conseguirán nadar en la arena que traga?!!!

¡¡¡¡No se pierdan el próximo capítulo de .... !!!

Brexit : Theresa May lance une «*grande loi*» de rupture avec l


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2016)

Lo dejo ahí y me ha parecido interesante. Eso SÍ, es un poco largo...

- http://cdfund.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/SDR-Special-aug2016-DEF.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## amador (2 Oct 2016)

Un off-topic, pero que seguro que resulta interesante a gente inteligente como vosotros.

Fukushima Radiation Has Contaminated The Entire Pacific Ocean (And It's Going To Get Worse) | Zero Hedge

Ejemplo de cómo la prensa silencia lo que no interesa divulgar ...

Espero que hayáis tenido un buen fin de semana.

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2016)

Hola, amador: En muchos off-topic nos deberíamos FIJAR más a menudo... ¡Joder! yo sigo bastante de cerca el tema de Fukushima por un amigo que suele proporcionarme la información de forma muy regular. Fíjate, amador, en el enlace que os doy y ACTUALIZADO... NO, no dicen NADA y los mass mierda mucho menos: porque la "Actualidad" está en mirar el "dedo" y cazar los putos Pokémon...

- Resumenes desde Fukushima

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-paris-ique-hay-detras-de-las-bellas-palabras

Saludos.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Mi objetivo al adjuntar el link, no es que os planteaseis de dónde sale la electricidad, si no de que entendamos un poco como se manejan los oligopolios y los estados.
> 
> Creo que el vídeo podía hablar de electricidad, de gas, de neveras, de teléfonos móviles y el trasfondo sería el mismo.
> 
> ...



No se, pero creo que esto va más allá.
CONTROL.

Si para controlar el "mercado" del pretoleo (y por ende los precios de la energía y por extensión todo) hay estas tensiones, imagínense como sería el mundo si cada uno (personas y países, incluso los malignos) pudieran tener energía "gratis" ¿Quién iba a investigar en la "limpia y barata" energía nuclear?


----------



## amador (3 Oct 2016)

Brutal ese Blog Fernando. Tiene un detalle técnico impresionante que te hiela la sangre al leerlo ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: En muchos off-topic nos deberíamos FIJAR más a menudo... ¡Joder! yo sigo bastante de cerca el tema de Fukushima por un amigo que suele proporcionarme la información de forma muy regular. Fíjate, amador, en el enlace que os doy y ACTUALIZADO... NO, no dicen NADA y los mass mierda mucho menos: porque la "Actualidad" está en mirar el "dedo" y cazar los putos Pokémon...
> 
> - Resumenes desde Fukushima
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, amador: NO sólo te hiela la sangre... Ese es un paso antes de que la INDIGNACIÓN te la ponga a hervir... porque mientras unos y otros venden la "moto" del Cambio Climático, NO se está diciendo NADA sobre algo sumamente PELIGROSO y DESCONTROLADO, que no sólo va a propiciar o favorecer ese "Cambio Climático", sino que provocará en unos pocos años unos daños difíciles de cuantificar ahora mismo a nivel mundial, pero que podrían "cargarse" perfectamente buena parte de los Mares y Océanos de nuestro planeta.

Y lo que NO tiene DESPERDICIO es que siendo una noticia de "cabecera" en los mass mierda mundiales, ahí la tienes "aparcada" e IGNORADA... ¡Viva la llamada "Libertad de prensa"!

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Oct 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Es irrelevante. El video habla de la fiabilidad, sencillez y seguridad del motor eléctrico, no de que sea un _perpetuum mobile_ que viole las leyes de la taermodinámica.
> 
> Por falta de enchufes no va a ser.



Por lo visto en los Simpson salió el asunto … Lisa está aburrida y construye una máquina de movimiento continuo. La idea no le gusto a Homer, que le advierte: "Lisa, en esta casa nosotros obedecemos las leyes de la termodinámica".

Estuve interesado en el asunto tan controvertido, asunto de la máquina del movimiento perpetuo de Tesla, las patentes perdidas, etc, etc ... fundamentalmente pasa por alto la segunda ley de la termodinámica y el principio de conservación de la energía; pues bien hace cinco años pregunté a un catedrático de electricidad jubilado, me dijo que no era cierto, pregunté a algunos profesores de la misma universidad de otro departamento, estos en activo, me comentaron que lo sentían pero era un tema que no estudiaban o "lo sentimos no hablamos de esto" una respuesta que me intrigó bastante, ...

No soy físico y estoy mentalmente limitado, pero sé que las ondas escalares son la base del asunto, te paso este enlace:

Meyl - Scalarwave-Technology - The european website of www.k-meyl.de

Y este otro enlace en el que venden una tecnología a 175 dólares que se apróxima a eso: Free Energy Motors and Generators

Saludos

PD: "El cartel que controla los MP's tiene los días contados" (máxima de cosecha propia)


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: ¡Joder! cuando haces afirmaciones categóricas ya sabes lo qué pasa, ¿No? En fin, es BROMA y lo Sabes...

La verdad, Charizato21, en un mundo que funciona desde "supuestos" o desde la más absoluta IRREALIDAD, pues los "Carteles" seguirán imponiendo SU "Ley" y, además, tienen a favor que a casi NADIE le interesa conocer algo fuera del "Circo" que está a su alcance. Y respecto al "Cartel" de los MPs, pues qué quieres que te diga y es que si miramos los "nombres" que ahí hay... NO difieren de los que controlan otros activos "financieros", así que o hay un Colapso o bien unos hechos MUY GRAVES y de repercusión mundial, de manera que se tumbará el actual Sistema y que está cogido con "pinzas". Eso o un Reset con la solución previa de la Deuda mundial...

Y dejo esto de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Deuda pública: PIB por rentas: un 18,7% menor al oficial. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Oct 2016)

Fernando ... jojojo ciertamente no doy una con mis predicciones; posiblemente el día de mi funeral en el bonito panegírico que me dedicaran no glosaran mis habilidades para la predicción, pero me resisto a ello, así que sigo intentando vislumbrar el futuro antes de que acontezca ...

Estos HDGP del cartel no tienen que ser tan listos como pudiera parecer por sus PhD y sus títulos a mansalva, nononono, ese movimiento 1310-15 - 1340-60 en el oro, tiene que ser detectable, debe existir algún indicador sencillo, una señal de que van descargar con cortos, aún no la sé pero seguro que existe, de momento infiero que tal vez las mineras orejas pudieran ser la guía de lo que sucederá con el oro, voy a ver si lo detecto, os mantendré informados, - no me deis mucho crédito que poco he sido capaz de predecir, hasta ahora -


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

# Charizato21: Ja,ja,ja... Un buen epitafio sería: "No acertó una, pero lo intentó..." Bueno, la Prospectiva es un buen ejercicio intelectual y puede que no aciertes el "timing", pero SÍ que te puede dar algunos resultados a nivel personal, ya que te invitará a "reflexionar" e intentar adelantarte a unos acontecimientos que se pueden dar o no... A fin, de cuentas eso es lo que buscamos en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos. Ando liado y apenas os puedo seguir ni thanks. Solo una pregunta: por qué en el artículo de fukushima utilizan un gráfico del tsunami, que no tiene nada que mer con niveles de radiacion? Para alarmar más?

Saludos


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2016)

@JohnGalt - tema Fukushima

Bueno, el comentario que haces, lo hace alguien en la sección comentarios a la entrada.

Una vez más, estimado contertulio en tierras extranjeras, el problema de fondo es que vivimos en un mundo en el que prima la mentira, o dicho de otra manera, no prima la verdad.

El tema Fukushima, que sigo muy de cerca desde que se fue al garete la compañía Eon a raíz del Tsunami y con ella mis ahorrillos es, como todo, la ambigüedad personificada.

Los datos son:

Esa catástrofe no está controlada (in situ). Un día, por la mañana sí, al mediodía no, a la hora de la merienda sí y a la hora de irse a la cama, otra vez no (lo cual hace que nadie de los enterados duerme tranquilo).

Tepco, por razones obvias, ha mentido continuamente, no hay que olvidarse que es una compañía eléctrica, puertas giratorias, Yakuza ...
Material radioactivo ha salido a navegar por el Gran océano Pacífico y sigue saliendo (lógico).
Los del País sin Nombre en su costa oeste, hace ya varios años, constataron que "algo" llegaba (obvio, las corrientes y los vientos escapan a la mano del ser humano por mucho que el Instituto de Meteorología Francés mostrara, en su tiempo, que las nubes radioactivas de Tchernobil se pararon justa y precisamente en las Ardenas, en Estrasburgo y en los Alpes salvando de la radiación a la République).

¿Por qué el autor del blog utiliza ese gráfico?

Pues, probablemente porque tiene la impresión de predicar en el desierto (cosa por la que no le culpo) y trata de impactar, y se le va parte de la olla. Lo que consigue, a la larga, es alimentar la ambigüedad porque unos, dirán "esto es un desastre y nos lo esconden" y otros ni menos tontos, ni más listos dirán "un conspiracionista que falsea datos".

Bueno, pues los datos son que: radioactividad que emana de Fukushima hayla y ello desde hace 5 años porque la radioactividad no es como las lentejas que se desparraman en el suelo por accidente. Es un coñazo recuperarlas, pero se puede.


----------



## Sistémico (3 Oct 2016)

Tres grandes empresas están a punto de controlar la mayoría de los suministros agrícolas del mundo 



*Si los reguladores de EEUU y la UE no lo frenan, tres empresas controlarán casi el 60% de las semillas, casi el 70% de los pesticidas y productos químicos para el cultivo alimentos y casi todas las patentes de los transgénicos

"Estas nuevas mega-corporaciones van a expandir su poder y eliminar de la competencia a las pequeñas empresas locales", advierte un analista
*

Son sólo negocios...Dupont, Bayer, Monsanto, Chemchina, Syngenta..... Nada como las guerras, armas, drogas, prostitución, tráfico de órganos, control suministros agrícolas, etc... para reactivar la economía mundial. Podrás correr, pero no esconderte. Todavía les queda por confiscar el aire que respiramos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Existe información muy interesante y ACTUALIZADA sobre Fukushima en medios americanos y que imagino conocerás y sino -si interesan- se buscan... Bien, quien realiza el blog enlazado es alguien que NO gana un puto duro con esto y lo hace por simple altruismo. Es más, creo que es conocido en este foro por sus contribuciones en pro del medio ambiente, etc. Bien, hay que agradecerle cuanto menos el tiempo que dedica a ello y si vamos a la "coma" es tan fácil como investigar por cuenta propia. Y NO, amigo frisch, lo de Fukushima NO son simples "lentejas" que se puedan recoger así como así, ni mucho menos...

En fin, frisch, es una simple puntualización sin animo de polemizar, a fin de cuentas cada cual puede tener la opinión que estime oportuna y en función de la información que maneje, es decir la que a él le "convenza". Respecto a los "ahorrillos", bueno supongo que conociéndote ha sido una cuestión de muy mala Suerte y también -porqué negarlo- falta de conocimientos financieros en el mundo "especulativo". Yo ya hace tiempo que procuro evitar "quemarme"...

Y he recibido una solicitud por MP de un conforero ya "viejo" en estos hilos y que suele escribir muy poco en ellos, pero sé positivamente que nos sigue. Bien, como imagino que leerá esto, pues espero que lo que me ha comentado a mí lo haga extensible a los demás miembros de este hilo... Y para complacer esa solicitud dejo este enlace...

- Detractores y perdedores- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Oct 2016)

fff dijo:


> Lo traigo de otro hilo... vale la pena verlo, una clase magistral



Pues sí, de visión recomendada.

Éste me encanta. Es muy esclarecedor y recomendable también. Va del papelón del FMI como instrumento al servicio de las élites dominantes y su intervención en el sistema en favor de los papelitos de colores y a mayor gloria de las deudas públicas impagables.

Despreciaron el patrón oro para hacer sus trampas y ahora en otro despropósito acogen al yuan en la cesta de los papelitos recomendables.

El oro de papel. Blogs de Big Data


El final es todo un broche de oro:

*Y ahora piense, querido lector, qué prefiere, si un kilo de oro o su contravalor en 'oro de papel' *
:fiufiu:

Saludos

Edito: *fernandojcj, buenisimo el Kaiser Report*.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2016)

Fernando, trataba de decir que, a pesar de que el autor del blog ha publicado un gráfico que es un "fake", en el fondo cuenta la verdad. Fukushima emana radioactividad de continuo y nadie parece rasgarse ninguna vestidura, comenzando por los de We are The World, We are the People del "Let's fight against the cambio climático".

No nos liemos entre nosotros porque el patio está que arde y, tampoco se trata de que nos quememos todos (que es lo que quisieran ellos).

Un abrazo.

Las lentejas desparramadas se pueden recoger, la radioactividad, no.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Pues, DISCULPA si no te he interpretado bien... Y respecto a lo que originó realmente el Tsunami hay tanto de qué hablar... En fin, prefiero dejarlo aquí, por no caer en una de las teorías "conspirativas" que hay acerca de esto y que a mí, particularmente, me convence, pero eso lo dejo para otra "Historia"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> Tres grandes empresas están a punto de controlar la mayoría de los suministros agrícolas del mundo
> 
> .../...



Buenas noches Sistémico,

Desde hace ya 20 años, existe un catálogo de semillas controlado por la Unión Europea, que pontifica qué semillas pueden utilizar los que se dedican a la "industria" agroalimentaria.

Es decir que, en el circuito, por ejemplo, "Mercadona", se vende lo que dice el organismo europeo (que, obviamente está a las órdenes de Syngenta, Monsanto ahora Bayer (antes Monsanto y Bayer) y Chemchina (que, por cierto era uno de los pretendientes a comprar Monsanto).

El tema del catálogo de semillas de la Unión Europea ha llegado hasta el fatídico momento en el que, permitiendo la Unión Europea que el particular francés o español pudiese sembrar en su huertica lo que le pareciera, siempre y cuando no lo vendiera, el Gobierno Francés, el año pasado, hizo un amago de incluso prohibir que los hortelanos particulares utilizasen simientes que no están en el catálogo de ... (Syngenta, Bayer, Chemchina ...) Muy fuerte, pero cierto.

Bueno, los hortelanos de las Galias pusieron el grito en el cielo y, como las Galias están sumidas en su particular guerra Ferraz contra Ferraz, pues se ha aparcado el tema.

Pero, está claro:

Las simientes son propiedad de los oligopolios.

Este mundo se ha vuelto loco. ¡Así de claro!

Yo, pues, me resisto.

Mi huerto está repleto de simientes que no son del Catálogo de Simientes de la Sacrosanta Cristiana y Laica Unión Europea.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Noveno mes consecutivo en que caen las importaciones de Oro en la India... Por tanto, tampoco es "extraño" que no haya un repunte en el "precio" del metal.

- India's gold imports drop for ninth straight month in September - GFMS | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2016)

Buscando información pasada respecto al DB para aclararme unas dudas, me encontré con esto de hace 3 meses:

Banco Santander y Deutsche Bank vuelven a suspender los 'stress test' de la Reserva Federal - Valencia Plaza

Vale que habla de las filiales USA, pero me ha recordado aquel viejo dicho...¿Cómo era?

Algo de barbas y vecinos...¿os suena?

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos, gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg;17841892
.../...
Y respecto a lo que originó realmente el Tsunami hay tanto de qué hablar...
.../...
Saludos.[/QUOTE dijo:


> Sí, Fernando, sí, pero yo, conociendo la explicación del inducidoTsunami, no sé, contertulio, amigo, la verdad, es que se me hace difícil digerir que los japoneses hayan sido víctimas de un ataque de tal magnitud sin que nadie (entre los japos) lo hayan siquiera expresado en un, aunque sea, mísero blog.
> 
> Es posible, Fernando, no lo pongo en duda (en peores garitas han muerto millones de personas, víctimas todas ellas) pero, a fecha de hoy, quiero no dar por cierta esa explicación.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Si vieras hoy la "cera" que le están metiendo al Deutsche Bank en los medios americanos... Te dejo uno de los mejores artículos que he leído al respecto y tú que entiendes de "números" aplicados a la "Economía", pues ya me dirás lo que se VE CLARAMENTE AHÍ... No es una cuestión de si me parece o no...

- Systemic Risk: Deutsche Bank #1 at $100 Billion (BNP Paribas 2nd, Societe Generale 3rd) | MishTalk

# frisch: En los medios "alternativos" japoneses se ha publicado bastante al respecto... pero bueno ese es un tema que ahora NO "toca", al menos por mi parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (3 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos

Si pudieseis poner enlaces videos o audios interesantes que tengais guardadados sobre m.p., economia, historia, energía o los que nos muestran el mundo tal como es y no como los mass mierda quieren que creamos, os lo agradecería ya que últimamente cuando estoy en casa haciendo tareas de estas repetitivas me los pongo y siento como que aprovecho más el tiempo y me entretengo. 

Pensé abrir un hilo nuevo en burbuja pero tengo mucha más cosas en común con este hilo y los que escriben en él que con el resto de burbuja... me da miedo que me lo llenen de furbol y Belén Esteban :XX::XX:

Y viendo que se esta hablando de coches eléctricos y energía cuelgo un charla de Antonio Turiel que es muy esclarecedora de donde estamos y a donde vamos en el tema de la energía y como es un acto organizado por podemos Extremadura hace tres preguntas finales (sobre todo para los políticos) que me dieron que pensar.


Senderos para la transición. La crisis energética. Antonio Turiel - YouTube

y este es el enlace de su blog donde en su último post desarrolla las tres preguntas.

The Oil Crash: Tres preguntas 



Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2016)

Hola, Tons: Bueno, ya todos saben quién se me ha dirigido por MP y qué me solicitaba. Así que, de tanto en tanto, yo intentaré aportar algo en este sentido, pero espaciando un poco, ya que este hilo es un lugar más de "letras" que un espacio audiovisual. Ahora bien, esto es como en todo: si se hace con mesura y bien, SIEMPRE puede aportar a más de uno de nuestros lectores...

Una de las temáticas que más me gusta es la Historia y aprovecho para dejaros algo muy interesante y desconocido. NO, en Hollywood, no se acordaron de esto cuando hicieron la película "El último samurái"... Y podréis observar también cómo las "maneras" del Imperio NO han cambiado en el tiempo...

- Las reinas guerreras Samuráis - Documental - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Noveno mes consecutivo en que caen las importaciones de Oro en la India... Por tanto, tampoco es "extraño" que no haya un repunte en el "precio" del metal.
> 
> - India's gold imports drop for ninth straight month in September - GFMS | Reuters
> 
> Saludos.



Es decir que al final se esta pasando de moda de verdad, quien va querer oro en el futuro? ademas de los cuatro frikis de este hilo pocos mas. Y la plata peor, que en 10 años no ha subido ni un 100%.

He preferido quitar el gráfico de la plata para evitar depresiones.

Esto es un fracaso, en ese tiempo Amazon se multiplico por veinte. Aqui el verdadero safe heaven es Amazon.

Con este panorama el destino de los metales en los proximos años podria ser el mismo o peor.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Me gustaría saber durante el año 2016 (o el 2015) ¿cuántas normas, leyes y cuáles provienen del Parlamento Europeo y cuántas y cuáles desde la Carrera de San Jerónimo y de las Autonomías?
> 
> ....
> Creo que sería interesante para saber hasta qué punto nuestro país legisla, es decir manda.
> ...



Nuestro Estado legisla, de ello no cabe duda, pero entiendo que no debemos distinguir entre las aprobadas por el mismo o por la UE, ya que todas deben cumplir con el Derecho Comunitario.

Ese principio de que la Constitución era la norma suprema del Ordenamiento Jurídico quedó obsoleto cuando nos hicieron Europeos de Ley. El Derecho comunitario produce efecto directo y goza de primacía sobre el Derecho de los Estados miembros. Todo ello posible gracias al art. 93, del mismo modo que el art. 150 significó una importante revisión del sistema de fuentes.

La integración en Europa ha significado la aceptación de limitaciones a la soberanía estatal y el reconocimiento de cambios en la organización y funcionamiento de la estructura estatal. 

Es decir, todo lo que sea legislado por Estado perteneciente a la Unión, debe quedar dentro del marco normativo de la misma, la capacidad normativa queda reducida a los límites marcados por la misma. Así pues, es una libertad definida y delimitada, por lo tanto, entiendo que no existe libertad alguna, la norma Española aprobada por las Cortes, deberá adecuarse al planteamiento Europeo, en caso contrario será nula de pleno derecho.

Dicho esto, y ya que todas las normas deben adecuarse al marco Europeo, no existe capacidad legislativa propia, si es el Estado quien legisla, lo hace bajo el sombrero de Bruselas, por lo que todas las normas parten de Bruselas, sean aprobadas por un Estado, Autonomía o comunidad de vecinos.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 00:57 ----------




racional dijo:


> ... ademas de los cuatro frikis de este hilo pocos mas. Y la plata peor, que en 10 años no ha subido ni un 100%.
> 
> Esto es un fracaso, en ese tiempo Amazon se multiplico por veinte. Aqui el verdadero safe heaven es Amazon.



Hombre, es muy atrevido por tu parte, por no decir irrespetuoso, calificar de "frikis" a aquellos que no comparten tu punto de vista. Considero que del mismo modo que tú calificas de frikis a los que no alaban tus intervenciones, por otra parte, siempre bien documentadas...., otros podrían considerar tu animadversión hacia los metales como fruto de una entrada a destiempo o quizá un trastorno obsesivo compulsivo. Podrían, verdad?

Aún así, y si tan claro lo tienes, supongo que aprovechando el momento de subida respecto al año pasado ya habrás liquidado todos los metales que decías tener. Suerte con tu aventura con Amazon, en 20 años hablamos....


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, es muy atrevido por tu parte, por no decir irrespetuoso, calificar de "frikis" a aquellos que no comparten tu punto de vista.



Cuando alguien habla continuamente de madmaxismo eso es ser frikis. Y muchos en este hilo lo hacen.

En una situación de madmaxismo real como una guerra nuclear, nieve y hambre, el oro no serviria de nada, nadie iba a cambiar bienes que permiten sobrevivir por metal. Por lo tanto para que el oro tenga sentido tiene que haber un mínimo de civlización y comercio establecido.

Dentro de 20 años no se, pero en los ultimos 10 años la web de venta online ya le ha ganado al oro por goleada. Y no, no he liquidado ningún metal.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

racional dijo:


> Cuando alguien habla continuamente de madmaxismo eso es ser frikis. Y muchos en este hilo lo hacen.
> 
> En una situación de madmaxismo real como una guerra nuclear, nieve y hambre, el oro no serviria de nada, nadie iba a cambiar bienes que permiten sobrevivir por metal. Por lo tanto para que el oro tenga sentido tiene que haber un mínimo de civlización y comercio establecido.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años no se, pero en los ultimos 10 años la web de venta online ya le ha ganado al oro por goleada. Y no, no he liquidado ningún metal.



Racional ...

Amazón, si se salvó de la crisis de las punto.com allá por el cambio del milenio, la acción subiendo, inversiones por todo el mundo, sin ir más lejos a pocos kilómetros de donde vivo están construyendo un gran centro logístico, en el Prat, Barcelona (la prensa informa que crearán 1500 nuevos empleos); después de 20 años, en 2015 empezó a ganar dinero, ese año fueron 92 millones de dólares. 

¿Está desarrollando Amazón una tecnología que cambiará nuestras vidas? Pues no, ¡Ah!¿Entonces es el modelo de negocio? ¿Pero cual es ese fantástico modelo de negocio? Explícamelo ...

Yo sólo veo una tienda online que a base de ser dopada con dinero y dinero y dinero y poder y poder e influencia y … tratar de quedarse con todo el e-commerce mundial, acabar con todos, echar fuera a los competidores y eso es desde mi humilde perspectiva es un modelo muy frágil ... pregúntales como les va por China o Brasil. 

en relación al Oro ..

Por qué baja el oro, por que existe un cartel que quiere perpetuar un esquema Ponzi montado en torno a la moneda fiat, cartel controlado por la gran banca. Si, totalmente de acuerdo que suena a una tesis trasnochada de un loco conspiranoico que piensa que estamos dominados por los reptilianos, aquí un ejemplo, Andy Hoffman en el artículo que enlazo más abajo dice que el día 27 "alguien" por tercera vez en la semana envió tres órdenes de venta masivas alrededor de la apertura del COMEX, la primera, para 7.000 contratos en horario de premercado; la segunda de 6.000 contratos, diez minutos antes de que el COMEX abriera; y la tercera, de 5.000 contratos un poco más tarde En conjunto, 18.000 contratos, lo que representa 1,8 millones de onzas. 

El enlace
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9292673366H11690&redirect=False


----------



## dalmore_12y (4 Oct 2016)

Buenos días, 

Curiosa noticia...

Economía: Los ricos están guardando su oro en búnkeres de las montañas suizas. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Edito: si es que es cierta, que esa es otra...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# "racional": Leerle ya de buena mañana es algo que me predispone a empezar bien el día y es que Vd. ya ha me hecho sonreír, aunque está claro que irónicamente... "Se necesita algo más que inteligencia para actuar inteligentemente." (Fyódor Dostoyevsky)

Y, aparte de eso, poseer "Conocimientos" para NO decir y mucho menos "pontificar" TONTERÍAS: Podía haber puesto el gráfico de largo plazo sin ningún problema y creo que lo sabe, pero es más, la Plata hace 10 años, a estas alturas más o menos, andaba por los $11,40 y, por tanto, nos habría dado una rentabilidad nada despreciable que está por encima del 64% y si tiramos más atras, no mucho, sólo a Octubre de 2003 nos encontramos con que se podía comprar Plata en torno a los $4,89, por tanto la rentabilidad obtenida sería MUCHÍSIMA...

¿Amazon? Cuando Vd. la recomienda es momento de salir corriendo por "patas"... Y si se analizan sus ratios pues hay lo que hay... Útil para "especuladores" y "tontos", siendo éstos últimos los que se comerán el "pato" final... que lo habrá.

Y vamos con la enésima tontería y van... Mire, ya que Vd. denota unas carencias culturales de libro, le diré que los MPs han vivido la "leche" de situaciones caóticas y madmaxistas desde las primeras civilizaciones y, sin ir tan lejos, fue el "dinero" mejor considerado durante las dos últimas Guerras Mundiales y, además, las "reparaciones de guerra" en ¿qué "formato" se solían exigir con preferencia? Anda, "racional", lea y estudie un "poco" MUCHO más antes de pasarse por aquí para hacer de "profeta" FRIKI y que en definitiva es lo que Vd. ES...

Y, por último, la India sigue importando grandes cantidades de Oro, y ya no le digo de Plata, pero en menor cantidad y tampoco se piense... Cuando sucede eso, lo que Vd. debiera plantearse es porqué está sucediendo esto y volvemos a lo mismo: depende de los "conocimientos" que Vd. posea y que en esta cuestión se responde fácilmente: ¿No será que la renta disponible y la situación económica en la India es la que ES...? Además, la India es un país eminentemente "orero" y la compra masiva que está efectuando de Plata avala la interrogante que he realizado.

# Charizato21: Si está claro... y Gracias por el aporte. Esa cantidad de contratos sólo puede generarla una "maquinita" ya programada y sin "emociones" para meter ese "pastizal" en el mercado en períodos de tiempo tan reducidos. Y "detrás" pues los de SIEMPRE, los que mueven el "cotarro" y que, probablemente, serán los mismos que ayer y hoy estarán detrás de Amazon...

Aprovecho para dejar esto para los más "incautos" o "expertos" en NO conocer casi NADA (¡Hola! "racional"...).

- Estafa: 2,4 millones de afectados: así se urdió la mayor estafa telemática de España. Noticias de España

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 09:55 ----------

Edito: # dalmore_12y: Editamos por aqui hace nada lo que editó Bloomberg sobre este tema y SÍ, es cierto, aunque su alcance es difícil, por no decir imposible, de cuantificar. En cualquier caso, tiene su lógica...

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (4 Oct 2016)

Os dejo un punto de vista a tener en cuenta.

Me gusta como maneja los tiempos y su visión global, que puede ser correcta o no, el tiempo dirá.

Saludos


*Gold – Dollar – Bonds*


Gold is not something to avoid. True, institutions cannot buy gold for they earn no income. Gold is really for the individual and it will eventually be the hedge against government and the change in the monetary system which could come as early as 2018 but by 2020 if on schedule.

_Sigue...._


Gold


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

Quien sabe si en unos días vemos en toda Europa el anuncio urgente que hizo el gobierno alemán a su población: "hacer acopio de agua, víveres y dinero de bolsillo para unos días" y acaso el motivo pudiera ser otro de los múltiples que tratan de explicar las razones y los porqués

... y quizá, sin mediación mediática, un día no muy lejano en el calendario 2016, Jean-Claude Juncker , emulando a Roosevelt en el año 1933, cierra una semana el sistema bancario para a continuación confiscar todo el oro y colocarlo como apoyo al euro, evitando la caída bancaria en Europa. 

Probablemente sea una hipótesis de lo más irracional fruto de la interpretación de un sueño ininteligible de un conspiranoico paranoico en estado de embriaguez.


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Quien sabe si en unos días vemos en toda Europa el anuncio urgente que hizo el gobierno alemán a su población: "hacer acopio de agua, víveres y dinero de bolsillo para unos días"



Ya ves que no recomendaron oro ni plata.


----------



## pamarvilla (4 Oct 2016)

Buenas



Charizato21 dijo:


> Probablemente sea una *hipótesis de lo más irracional* fruto de la interpretación de un sueño ininteligible de un conspiranoico paranoico en estado de embriaguez.



:

Los "frikis" del Daesh se manejan con plata y oro.

Estado Islámico habría empezado a pagar salarios en su propia moneda Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Noticias de Economía en lainformacion.com

Salu2


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ya ves que no recomendaron oro ni plata.



Precisamente esa la clave del quid de la cuestión, no se trata de proteger a la población civil sino a esa otra población, la incivil, la que ha provocado el colapso. 

Con tanto movimiento de mercancías, los de Amazón, se deben estar forrando en Alemania, empiezo a pensar que vas a tener razón.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2016)

En este juego no todos pueden ganar (económicamente hablando), hay acciones que suben, y otras que bajan...

Amazon...pues ahora le toca subir...pero te podría poner una docena de ejemplos de acciones que bajan, incluso que bajan mucho.

Todo es muy fácil de analizar a toro pasado. Que si Bitcoin valía 10 céntimos y ahora vale 600$, que si un piso hace 20 años era el negocio del siglo, comprar Apple en los 90´s...

Si realmente quieres ganar dinero rápido, hay muchas opciones, apuestas deportivas, derivados, bolsa...ahora bien, si no quieres perder rápido ese dinero también hay varias opciones, y entre ellas añadiría el oro por ejemplo...¿hay más?...pues claro que las hay, y muchas que ni tan siquiera conocemos hoy en día, y dentro de 10 años miraremos atrás y pensaremos:

"¡joder como no lo supe ver!" 

"frikis" no es más que una expresión, no sé si despectiva, que marca una diferencia, o que designa un "grupo de características concretas de un individuo"... un yuppie, pijo, chapón, hipster, gótico... lo importante es no ser un borrego... pero claro, es fácil decirlo cuando todos en parte lo somos.

Lo que sí me interesaría de verdad, es ver al oro de nuevo en los 1000$. Sería síntoma de que nada grave ha pasado, y al mismo tiempo, me permitiría comprar más cantidad con el mismo fiat...veremos si hay suerte y muchas personas *Racional*es nos lo bajan a esos entornos.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

Coño, van a tener razón los *Racionales* me acabo de levantar de una siesta de 18 minutos y me encuentro el oro bajando un 1% y casi todos los índices en verde, habrán llegado los reyes magos a los mercados y lo han arreglado así como un milagro, ¿pero si hoy no es el 6 de enero? ¿Pero si hace años que supe que los reyes eran los padres? Qué de llegar no llegan con regalos, ¿será un milagro? Ah! En eso no creo, que dejé la fe tradicional o tengo otra fe alimentada en otra esperanza … pero entonces que ha pasado.
¿Habrán arreglado el problema del sector bancario? ¿Los índices de producción industrial habrán mejorado?
… …. ahora lo leo … resulta que ya son varios miembros de la FED que dicen que van a subir los tipos. Esto lo solucionan en un plis, hay que ser racional y realista, ahora si, lo tengo claro, me he convertido a esa fe de los racionalistas, voy a comprar Amazon ya.


----------



## Jeenyus (4 Oct 2016)

Por fin parece que se va a romper el lateral. Mi opinion, es que podría ser un barrido para acumular liquidez...a ver que ocurre.


----------



## veismuler (4 Oct 2016)

Lo que ocurre es..... Que se va a poder comprar más barato


----------



## MementoMori (4 Oct 2016)

Joder, cómo lo hacen?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

NO, Jeenyus, para mí el lateral no se romperá hasta que se pierdan de forma clara y en cierre los $1261... Una vez más, dejo claro que yo NO utilizo el AT y me baso más en mis "pautas"... que tampoco difieren tanto, pero son muy útiles para determinados activos, especialmente en los MPs. Hasta que se dé ese escenario -si es que se da...- pues ya volveríamos a plantearnos nuestros análisis. Pienso que los niveles dados, tanto por paketazo como yo, no han sido rebasados a la baja, por tanto "tranquilidad" y a esperar... ¿mejores precios? Si se dieran, yo sé de uno muy "cercano" que volvería a entrar...

En cualquier caso, este pasado fin de semana escribí que NO me gustaba la figura que estaba haciendo el Oro y tampoco cómo había "gestionado" la Crisis -no concluida...- del Deutsche Bank... Por tanto, a mí no me sorprende su debilidad actual, al igual que la que muestra la Plata, y decir que Octubre no suele ser un mes estacionalmente favorable para los MPs. Y si encima tenemos las elecciones presidenciales del Imperio en "puertas", pues NO "pinta" bien, pero vamos los que andamos por aquí NO somos el "racional" ese que ejerce de "espontáneo" por este hilo y andamos en los MPs con otra "visión"... NADA que ver con el Cagolín que vende ese "espontáneo"...

Por cierto, este "elemento" me parece que tiene muy poca experiencia en esto de los "mercados", ya que podría haberse fijado en Amazon hace ya unos cuantos años y NO ahora. Además, uno ha visto bastantes despropósitos para dejarse llevar por los "Cantos de Sirena" de un "indocumentado" financiero...

Aún recuerdo cuando Commerzbank cotizaba en Abril de 2007 en torno a los 220 Euros y hoy anda por los 5,77 Euros... O el Deutsche Bank, por esa misma fecha, sobre los 98 Euros y hoy en los 11,79... Recordamos también a la "poderosa" Enron... ¿O hablamos de la evolución de Telefónica, BBVA, SAN, REP? ¿Pasamos también de largo por Abengoa?

Anda, "irracional", vaya Vd. a explicar CUENTOS a otros que no tenga NPI de Economía y Finanzas, pero por aquí Vd. me recuerda a un boxeador "groggy", es decir hecho "polvo"... Y, además, con esas maravillosas argumentaciones que brillan por su ausencia. 

Nada más... y lo único que deseo es que tenga la "decencia" intelectual de cruzar su "espada" con la mía con bastante más nivel del que ofrece. Suele parecerse al enfrentamiento entre un mastín y un yorkshire... No hace falta que le diga que Vd. es el "pequeñín".

Y hace unos minutos continuaba la Ostia en los MPs: el Oro en los $1292,75 y la Plata en los $18,538...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2016)

Me imagino que a algunos no les ha pasado desapercibida esta noticia del blog del inefable Eladio en la que afirma que el Banco de Inglaterra ha comprado Deustche Bank. Los dos, según él, son de los Rotschild y la operación se ha hecho internamente.

Alguien que sepa ¿qué credibilidad le dais a esto?

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...-bank-bank-of-england-purchase-deutsche-bank/

Yo la verdad, no sé qué creer. Empiezo a entender por qué algunos dirigentes sólo leen el Marca. Una pena que no me guste el fútbol.


----------



## fff (4 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y hace unos minutos continuaba la Ostia en los MPs: el Oro en los $1292,75 y la Plata en los $18,538...



La mejor defensa es un buen ataque 
Están queriendo que la gente no vea el oro como bueno :

Me parece muy bien, me gusta que esté barato


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

# Chúpate Esa: Es un simple ATAQUE en toda regla para desestabilizar el mercado de los MPs y echa un vistazo a las mineras para ver la SANGRÍA que hay ahí... Eso es algo que debe pasar DESAPERCIBIDO para los "metaleros" que van en FÍSICO y esperar a ver adónde llevan los precios... En lo personal, hasta que no se pierdan los $1261 sigo sin plantearme ningún otro escenario y si se perdieran, tanto yo como paketazo daríamos nuestra opinión al respecto.

NO, la Libra no tiene NADA que ver con esto y la "teoría" dice que aún le queda margen de caída en relación al EUR, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que la "lógica" es cada vez más escasa en este extraño mundo que estamos viviendo.

Por cierto, hace unos minutos continuaba el "machaque": el Oro en los $1285,50 y la Plata en los $18,367... ¡Ojo! a ésta última y su evolución en los próximos días, ya que pueden darse precios muy interesantes para entrar. 

# frisch: Mira, Eladio suele ser un tipo muy bien informado en según qué asuntos muy "sensibles", por tanto debe tener unos contactos muy buenos y fiables, pero claro cuando se le va la "olla" y empieza a mezclar cosas es cuando dice cosas totalmente INFUMABLES... Esto que comentas NO me ha llegado y, a nivel "conspirativo", manejo las mismas o mejores fuentes que Eladio.

Además, ¿quién puede comprar el Deutsche Bank con la cantidad de activos SUCIOS que hay en su balance, aparte del POR QUÉ? Eso sería factible después de una INTERVENCIÓN a unos niveles OFICIALES que ahora se me escapan, pero vamos ahí NO entra para NADA el Banco de Inglaterra...

Saludos.

Edito: # Chúpate Esa: "barato" o "caro" son conceptos aplicables a "X" y a unos determinados "dineros", es decir si se tienen o no, si son más bien abundantes o no... Y también la "percepción" que tengamos sobre el "valor" de las cosas: yo, por ejemplo, tengo un coche más bien "flojillo", es decir de gama muy barata, pero en cambio me suelo beber whiskies que otros adquieren o prueban muy raramente...

Efectivamente, con pequeños sueldos o más bien "medianos" como el que das, pues si encima tienes deuda más "cargas", está claro que el Oro está "caro" porque NO se puede adquirir, pero NO porque esté "caro"... De todas formas, hay un MP bastante asequible por precio y ése es la Plata.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 16:40 ----------

Edito: Acabo de mirarme mis "pautas" sobre la Plata y, en fin, sería interesante si la viéramos entre los $17,744 y los $17,312...

Saludos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Oct 2016)

Estoy esperando a que baje un poco de 1100€/oz y cargar antes de que que vuelva a subir. Espero tener una oportunidad de aquí a unos meses. Parece que hay una ventana de posibilidad según la gráfica de la cotización.


----------



## amador (4 Oct 2016)

Qué significa lo que dice este entendido sobre un NPF bullish ?


Estudio Metal op Twitter: "El viejo truco d bajar el metal antes d un NFP bullish? Lo sabremos este viernes 14:30. https://t.co/RjvKHGmnOR"


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

En torno a esos precios compré y he seguido haciéndolo más pausadamente... La verdad, es que metí un buen dinero en torno a esos $1100, aunque por aquel entonces esperaba ver los $978 y que NO vi, aunque quedaron a "tiro de piedra"...

Ahora mismo, NO contemplo volver a aquellos precios, al menos en un buen tiempo, pero claro NUNCA se sabe o eso dicen... En cualquier caso, yo hasta que no se pierdan los $1261 no veré la ruptura de este lateral en el que ya llevamos algunos meses.

Y, en lo personal, Ojalá se volvieran a ver aquellos precios que tampoco están tan lejanos...

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (4 Oct 2016)

amador dijo:


> Qué significa lo que dice este entendido sobre un NPF bullish ?
> 
> 
> Estudio Metal op Twitter: "El viejo truco d bajar el metal antes d un NFP bullish? Lo sabremos este viernes 14:30. https://t.co/RjvKHGmnOR"



NFP: 'Nonfarm Payroll'

Nonfarm Payroll Definition | Investopedia

_Nonfarm payroll is a monthly report generated and reported by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics intended to represent the total number of paid U.S. workers of any business. Despite the name nonfarm payroll, the report excludes workers from general government jobs, private household jobs, employees of nonprofit organizations and farm employees._​
Informe mensual de salarios excluyendo funcionariado, ONGs y agricultores.


----------



## Jeenyus (4 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Me imagino que a algunos no les ha pasado desapercibida esta noticia del blog del inefable Eladio en la que afirma que el Banco de Inglaterra ha comprado Deustche Bank. Los dos, según él, son de los Rotschild y la operación se ha hecho internamente.
> 
> Alguien que sepa ¿qué credibilidad le dais a esto?
> 
> ...



Que el banco de inglaterra es de los Rotschild es una verdad como un templo, se hicieron con toda la emision de bonos de deuda desde la batalla de Waterloo y no lo han soltado desde entonces, por otra parte, a quien se le ocurriría desprenderse de la fuente de poder primigenia del del planeta...el banco de inglaterra...

y sigo diciendo que me parece un barrido de manual, están laminando los stop loss de los minoristas, la bajada no es proporcional a la subida del dolar, la teoria dice que si el dolar sube, el oro baja ya que la divisa proporciona refugio, de la misma manera que el oro.

Como se llega a este desplome??
A traves de un dato económico mejor de lo esperado en usa podria llevar a la FED a subir tipos muy proximamente, subida de tipos fortalece el dolar, y tira el oro...ahora bien, llevamos casi todo el año con datos "buenos" para una subida, y en muchos de ellos se ha barrido en el oro, para mas acumulación de las manos fuertes.
No me creo esta bajada, el juego de trileros sigue.

A las 18 de la tarde cae un 2,6( como si fuesen a subir tipos mañana ya)y sin embargo los indices USA planos, es que no puedo creerlo...o descontamos todos o la puta al rio.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (4 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En torno a esos precios compré y he seguido haciéndolo más pausadamente... La verdad, es que metí un buen dinero en torno a esos $1100, aunque por aquel entonces esperaba ver los $978 y que NO vi, aunque quedaron a "tiro de piedra"...
> 
> Ahora mismo, NO contemplo volver a aquellos precios, al menos en un buen tiempo, pero claro NUNCA se sabe o eso dicen... En cualquier caso, yo hasta que no se pierdan los $1261 no veré la ruptura de este lateral en el que ya llevamos algunos meses.
> 
> ...



Quise decir 1100€/oz, no dolares. He editado el post corrigiendolo.

Parece que dicho nivel ya se está aproximando a toda velocidad. Visto lo visto como está cayendo hoy voy a tener que ser rápido para que no se me escape la oportunidad...

1135€ ya.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 Oct 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Barato y 1170 euros :no:
> 
> Ese es el salario del mes de bastante gente en este país, en el resto del mundo ya ni le cuento, así que barato...



Es igual.
El precio del oro ahora es barato.
Sabes por qué?
Porque todavia se puede comprar, el dia que 'deje de sonar la música' y haya avalancha para comprar, entonces sera el momento de sentarse y tomarse un whisky con Fernando, porque en esos momentos el oro valdrá más de lo que debería y algo tendran que hacer para 'evitar' un pánico...
El que tenga dineros refugiados ahi, si es discreto y las cosas no se desmadran, vivirá tranquilo.

Y si nos equivocamos... que bonito habrá sido coleccionar :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

Voy a pasarme de listo en este post ... EL PORQUÉ HOY BAJÓ EL ORO, SE HUNDIÓ

Que si puede ser por la libra, que si la compra de DB por los Rotschild, que si el fin del QE por parte del BCE, que si la FED subirá los tipos en breve, que si han aprovechado que esta semana está cerrado el mercado en China SGE, por festividad, para asestar un golpe al precio del oro, que si baja la demanda en la India, … en mi humilde opinión: “navaja de Ockham” (en igualdad de condiciones, la explicación más sencilla suele ser la más probable).

Dado que la mía es más sencilla, siguiendo la navaja de de Ockham es la más probable

Trozo copiado de la WEB:

“””Akerlof , Nobel de economía, para ilustrar los problemas de la selección adversa analizó el mercado de los autos usados Su aporte consistió en demostrar que cuando los vendedores tienen mejor información que los compradores puede ocurrir que sólo los bienes de poca calidad lleguen al mercado.””


Pues eso mismo pasó hoy, cambiar coches por acciones, entonces se comprueba con claridad casi meridiana que sólo la mierda empaquetada: ”las acciones! y más las de la banca llegan al mercado con fuerza, el oro se retira; así que hoy queda una vez más empriricamente demostrado lo que a George Akerlof le valió el Nobel: “fallo de mercado por información asimétrica”, también demostrado lo de la “moral hazard” (riesgo moral) pero eso en el supuesto que tuvieran moral, que es mucho suponer.

Dado que la mía es más sencilla, siguiendo la navaja de de Ockham es la más probable


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2016)

Noticias desde Grecia.

He traducido un par de párrafos (desde el francés) de este blog de un etnólogo e historiador griego que he citado en varias ocasiones.


_Octubre ha llegado y, a Atenas, el veranillo de San Martín. Los turistas lo aprecian. En su recorrido, descubriendo la ciudad y su espléndida historia, es muy probable que no se hayan cruzado con los jubilados Griegos … rociados por la química policial en su enésima manifestación en el centro de la ciudad. El desaliento, la muerte lenta, la desesperación, la (pseudo) Democracia y la Izquierda, muerta ya, con SYRIZA, el lustro, ya no se tiene en pie, a pesar de las convulsiones del cadáver político que es Alexis Tsipras.


Las cifras cantan, es decir, los habitantes de este bello país. Con ellas nos enteramos que 35,7% de la población se encuentra en peligro de pobreza, 21,4% de esta misma población vive ya bajo el límite de la pobreza (9.475 €/año para una familia de dos adultos y dos hijos) y el 44% de los jubilados sobreviven bajo el límite (665 €), debido a los 13 consecutivos recortes de sus pensiones desde 2010. 52 % de los hogares modestos no tienen ingresos más allá de las ayudas de los padres y de los abuelos jubilados. (Estadísticas de Grecia- ELSTAT, diarios “Kathimerini, 23/062016 y Imerisía del 28/09/2016)._

greek crisis: De la guerre


----------



## Pedernal (4 Oct 2016)

Hola:
La guerra fría con bombarderos rusos llega esta vez hasta Bilbao | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Me temo que los EEUU nos pedirán que sigamos poniendo sanciones a Rusia y así fastidiar más la economía europea.

Da la sensación de estar entre las pinzas de una tenaza.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

Vaya, vaya... mis "pautas" una vez más van bien encaminadas. Esta tarde comentaba la posibilidad de ver la Plata en un rango entre los $17,744 y los $17,312... Bien, esta tarde ha tocado los $17,750... ¡Joder! y ahora que ando tan "alejado" del "papel"... Francamente, esos precios son muy buenos para entrar en la Plata, pero creo que no se pierde NADA esperando un poco antes de mover "ficha", aunque a mí me está "apeteciendo" y ya veremos qué hago en los próximos días... Y en el Oro mis "pautas" tampoco andaban muy desencaminadas y se han visto los $1269, por tanto vamos a esperar a ver si aguantan los $1261...

Resumiendo, los precios en los MPs están muy "golosos", pero conviene no precipitarse, pero en el caso de la Plata hay que vigilarla bastante de "cerca"...

Y, bueno, aquí ya comentamos lo que podía suceder con las mineras, los ETFs y, en definitiva, el "papel"... He visto esta tarde un ETF apalancando en el Oro que perdía un -27%...

De todas formas, este ataque BRUTAL en los MPs, y que ha tenido que ser CONCERTADO, tiene una fuerte sobreventa, de manera que es previsible algún rebote y debemos estar atentos a los soportes que he indicado. Y no estaría de más que paketazo nos diera su opinión en relación al Oro y también la Plata. En lo que a mí respecta, es uno de los mejores analistas técnicos que he conocido y tengo unos cuantos en mi haber...

Y, para finalizar, estas caídas para los que vamos en FÍSICO son recibidas como BUENAS NOTICIAS...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Barato y 1170 euros :no:
> 
> Ese es el salario del mes de bastante gente en este país, en el resto del mundo ya ni le cuento, así que barato...



Creo que das en uno de los puntos cruciales.

Si te he entendido bien.

Lo que resulta ser barato para algunos, no deja de ser vivir en la miseria para los muchos y, tal y como lo dices, eso, hablando de los de la OCDE, el resto, que son numéricamente mayoría pues que se jodan.

Houston, tenemos un problema:

La clase media occidental se queja (y los precavidos compran oro) y el resto del mundo mundial, como siempre lo fue, sigue en la misera.

Vamos que esto que está ocurriendo o es un revulsivo para los que todavía tienen algún gramo de conciencia o, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

Los problemas del mundo, y sobre todo la miseria -que ha existido SIEMPRE...-, NO los vamos a arreglar "cuatro" metaleros como los que andamos por aquí... Así que mejot recurrir a "Houston", que TAMPOCO va a arreglar NADA, muy al contrario y sino al tiempo...


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2016)

No es por polemizar.
No es mi estilo.
Pero y si ¿la cuestión no fuese tratar de salvarse a uno mismo y su famiglia y sí pensar y actuar a favor de la inmensa mayoría de los bípedos (como nosotros) que desde tiempos inmemoriales viven en la auténtica miseria, a menudo, para que los que pueden comprarse onzas de oro puedan seguir comprándose onzas de oro, o lo que sea?

Houston tiene un problema:

Este mundo, por hache o por be, siempre funcionó matando a alguien.

Y eso, que quieres que te diga, puede ser muy cinematográfico, pero es una pena.

Por resumir: Mi onza es su miseria.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2016)

Bueno, parece que ha llegado la sangre a los metales...que va chavalotes, esto no es nada.

Os pongo una gráfica de diario para que podáis ver más en perspectiva que no ha pasado gran cosa de momento.

Bien es cierto que comentábamos el otro día que se podían abrir cortos hasta la zona de 1300$, sin embargo tampoco esperaba que se rompieran tan rápido los soportes por abajo, de ahí que recomendaba poner stop (a los de papel), si se abría largo en la zona de 1289$

¿Qué tenemos ahora? Bueno, un sell off en diario bastante pronunciado

Os he remarcado con una elipse roja la última buena subida del oro, dónde por aquí todos andábamos contentillos, fue rápida y fuerte, y esos excesos se pagan...bueno, he puesto otra elipse hipotética de hacia dónde podemos dirigirnos, y sale que por las cotas de 1250$/1260$ debería frenarse la sangría si no antes, que viene a coincidir con la media de 200 sesiones (línea roja) ahora mismo por 1260$

Si perdiéramos esas cotas en cierres, 1260$, correría peligro la tendencia de largo que tenemos, pero no del todo. Mientras la línea azul esté sobre la roja, pintan "oros"

El oscilador RSI se encuentra muy cerca a sobreventa exagerada, en el último año solo en otra ocasión estuvimos en esta situación.



Yo no recomiendo a nadie hacer nada, sin embargo, yo personalmente me plantearía comprar alguna monedilla, nada exagerado...alguna de 5,80 grs o si tal de 7,32 grs....tampoco hace falta comprar 10...con una o dos para estos días puede ser una buena idea para esos 300€ que tengo aburridos esperando que me den altas rentabilidades los del sector "quebrado"...perdón quiero decir los del sector bancario.

Por cierto *Frisch* prefiero repartir mi onza que mi miseria...pero quizá llegado el día, sea lo único que podremos compartir todos.

Buenas tardes/noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

Bueno, frisch, yo tampoco tengo ningún animo de polemizar, pero tengo MUY CLARO que MIS ONZAS son fruto de mi trabajo y éste consiste en "lidiar" un día sí y otro también con auténticos HdP que, en buena parte, estarían mejor sirviendo de abono en el campo...

Y como mi vida ha sido y es bastante complicada, pues como que con el tiempo me he vuelto más "insensible", a pesar de que continúo ayudando a los más "desfavorecidos", pero de ahí a intentar "arreglar" el mundo y encima arriesgando mi Patrimonio... COMO QUE NO.

Saludos.

Edito: Por dar un "toque de humor"... ¡Oye! Charizato21, ¿tú no serás un "inflitrado" del "Cartel"? Porque realizas un "pronóstico" y automáticamente sube el pan... Los romanos te habrían "crucificado" teniendo en cuenta que no das una como "augur"... pero bueno tú insiste: el que la persigue, la consigue o eso dicen...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por cierto *Frisch* prefiero repartir mi onza que mi miseria...pero quizá llegado el día, sea lo único que podremos compartir todos.
> 
> Buenas tardes/noches a todos.



Si lo que dices fuese así y se practicara, no habría tanta miseria.
Luego alguien no reparte.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Si lo que dices fuese así y se practicara, no habría tanta miseria.
> Luego alguien no reparte.



tampoco es mi intención entrar en polémica pero ando en esto de los metales no para estar mejor situado cuando llegue el apocalipsis, tampoco por adecuar mi conducta a lo que el salmista en su primer escrito indicaba: “Feliz el hombre*
que no sigue el consejo de los malvados (invertir en bolsa, acciones, planes de pensiones),*ni se detiene en el camino de los pecadores,* …
no, el motivo es otro, ya lo he comentado repetidamente el azar geneético me asignó poca inteligencia, pero mucha imaginación, lo segundo puedo demostrarlo con algún éxito, uno ejemplo es que me aceptaran una ponencia en un congreso de ingeniería de sistemas en Shanghai en el que se detallaba una solución técnica para una contrucción arquitectónica totalmente imposible, el congreso era importante. del segundo cuartil, fue en el año 2011 organizado por el IEEE, las comunicaciones que venían de España, Alemania o USA, eran alrededor de la decena. 

Así la naturaleza me ha asignado poca inteligencia una terrible adversidad , pero afortunadamente mucha imaginación y empiezo a constatar, será la edad, que como decía Einstein "La imaginación es más importante que el conocimiento"; así que mi objetivo es quemar todo las plusvalías y el capital de los metales en cambiar este nuestro mundo cuando esté un poco más preparado … ¡falta de riego cerebral! ¡Este tío no ha comido nada en todo el día, le falta glucosa! ¡Se ha tomado algo raro!, … acepto cualquier crítica razonada, pero yo tengo la certeza que es posible y en eso ando, el camino es largo pero algo conseguiré; os mantendré informados.

Fernando ""¡Oye! Charizato21, ¿tú no serás un "inflitrado" del "Cartel"?"
jojojo si ... me suelen confundir constantemente, hace unos meses en una reunión de okupas, me dijeron que quien era, que que hacía allí, les dije la verdad que estaba buscando una tienda Zen donde comprar relleno para un zafú y como estaba cerrada había entrado allí a curiosear que se hacía, no se lo creyeron mucho así que les dije que era de los cuerpos y seguridad del estado Español y me enviaban por si estaban preparando algo, eso parece que era más verosímil para ellos, así que se ofrecieron a pasarme sus datos si eran necesarios ... en fin confusiones las he tenido


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2016)

NO lo veo, pero bueno lo dejo por aquí...

- Beware: Russia

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> tampoco es mi intención entrar en polémica pero ando en esto de los metales no para estar mejor situado cuando llegue el apocalipsis, tampoco por adecuar mi conducta a lo que el salmista en su primer escrito indicaba: “Feliz el hombre*
> que no sigue el consejo de los malvados (invertir en bolsa, acciones, planes de pensiones),*ni se detiene en el camino de los pecadores,* …
> no, el motivo es otro, ya lo he comentado repetidamente el azar geneético me asignó poca inteligencia, pero mucha imaginación, lo segundo puedo demostrarlo con algún éxito, uno ejemplo es que me aceptaran una ponencia en un congreso de ingeniería de sistemas en Shanghai en el que se detallaba una solución técnica para una contrucción arquitectónica totalmente imposible, el congreso era importante. del segundo cuartil, fue en el año 2011 organizado por el IEEE, las comunicaciones que venían de España, Alemania o USA, eran alrededor de la decena.
> 
> ...



Me ha impactado este tu empeño.
En serio, ¿lo dices de verdad?, tremenda labor te espera amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante, sobre todo para comprobar la MIERDA de "pelaje" que gastan estos "pollos"...

- Wall Street al desnudo: las frases que se decían en el ascensor de Goldman Sachs. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2016)

*Charitazo21* esta te la dedico:

Ayer estaba con mi hijo en el parque, como suelo hacer cuando tengo tiempo, y se me acerco una mujer que cuida niños...charlando me dijo que cuidaba 3 niños (entre 6 meses y 3 años) de gente adinerada que estaba viajando siempre, vivía 24 horas pendiente de esos niños, más que si fueran suyos propios.

Yo le dije que era una pena tener hijos y no poder disfrutar de ellos en cada etapa de la vida, y que sus padres tenían mala suerte por ello.

Y ella me dijo que esos niños ya tenían el porvenir asegurado, pues el legado económico y de contactos le auguraba un futuro prometedor.

¿porque te cuento esto? 

Piensa en un niño que nazca en una aldea perdida de la India dónde el mayor porvenir sea poder ir a buscar tientes vegetales al campo para poder comprar alimentos.

Ahora piensa en un niño de Sudán dónde su mayor reto pueda ser poder comprar de mayor un rifle para ir a cazar rinocerontes.


¿Sabes como podemos igualar las posibilidades de todos los hombres al nacer?

Hay un modo, y creo que tu imaginación puede dar con él. 

En cuanto al oro, 1268$ mínimo de la bajada, ahora 1276$...de momento me repito, no ha pasado nada.

Vigilemos la zona de 1260$, está muy cerca para que no la veamos, pero también estuvimos a un suspiro de los 1400$ hace unos días, y nos quedamos de nuevo inmersos en ese lateral que nos sostiene por ambos extremos.

El corazón me dice...¡que lo rompa por abajo!...y la cabeza me dice...¡no te preocupes por dónde lo rompa...tu a lo tuyo!

Buenas tarde a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Una simple pregunta: ¿La "Igualdad" ha existido en alguna ocasión? Históricamente, NO recuerdo ningún momento en que fuera así, por tanto... NO deja de ser una "teoría" que NUNCA se podrá llevar a cabo. Vamos, yo suelo pisar el suelo y ya no me hago "ilusiones" sobre "imposibles" y eso quedó para mi juventud. Como mucho, se pueden conseguir ciertos grados de "igualdad" en la pareja, la familia, con los amigos o en determinados colectivos, etc. y poco más... Tanto si nos gusta como si no, es lo que hay y no hay más.

Y dejo esto para el amigo Tons y también para aquellos foreros que quieran entretenerse un poco... De todas formas, tampoco dice nada que no se haya comentado por aquí.

- David Morgan La plata, el metal más importante de nuestro tiempo - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Oct 2016)

Si, imaginar yo también lo hago, y en el buen sentido, creo. Cada vez que me ducho con el agua en su punto , o lleno un baso de agua del grifo me viene a la mente.. joder, soy un privilegiado, esto hay millones de personas que nunca lo podrán experimentar (aunque todo se andará, ellos saben que aquí arriba eso es un "derecho") jaja.

Es inviable amigos.

Pdt. Bien, mientras quería expresarlo ya lo ha dicho Fernando muy claramente.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2016)

Una curiosidad histórica y que pocos conocen... aunque también está cuestionada, pero tiene sentido por su "formato"...

- La verdadera historia del croissant | Brunchear.com

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Oct 2016)

fff dijo:


> Es igual.
> El precio del oro ahora es barato.
> Sabes por qué?
> Porque todavia se puede comprar, el dia que 'deje de sonar la música' y haya avalancha para comprar, entonces sera el momento de sentarse y tomarse un whisky con Fernando, porque en esos momentos el oro valdrá más de lo que debería y algo tendran que hacer para 'evitar' un pánico...
> ...




Oro, whisky con Fernando, y "latunes"...o palomitas para ver a los "listos" de siempre despellajarse por las migajas.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Oct 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Oro, whisky con Fernando, y "latunes"...o palomitas para ver a los "listos" de siempre despellajarse por las migajas.



Elige una de las 2 opciones, no capto bien el sentido..ienso:.8:8:8:8:


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y como mi vida ha sido y es bastante complicada, pues como que con el tiempo me he vuelto más "insensible", a pesar de que continúo ayudando a los más "desfavorecidos", pero de ahí a intentar "arreglar" el mundo y encima arriesgando mi Patrimonio... COMO QUE NO.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> .



Es usted un facha, ¿no tiene varios refugees en su casa como la gente decente tipo Rita Maestre?


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Charitazo21* esta te la dedico:
> 
> Ayer estaba con mi hijo en el parque, ...
> 
> ...



Gracias Paketazo el reto es interesante pero demasiado grande, enorme, descomunal .. sólo pretendo pequeñas posibilidades que ayuden un poco, una gota en el océano, cosas que todo y la dificultad "tecnocientifica" puedan llevarse a la práctica, como el asunto de la app que comenté; una App que permitiera un sistema de votación mucho más óptimo que el de una persona un voto, para un conjunto de personas que tuvieran que tomar una decisión de forma colegiada; no se trata de inventar nada, se trata de conocer el estado del arte a través de lo que dice la literatura científica (vaciado de papers), estado del arte (experiencias similares), etc, etc. Luego desarrollar la App; este sería uno de los ejemplos.

En relación a lo de ayer esto he leído en
Oct 4 |

Dice que ayer fue un día de gran actividad criminal, hicieron un gran trabajo para desplumar a incautos; que ocurrió porque los reguladores están del lado de los banqueros.*Que cuando abra China traerá el precio del oro / plata de vuelta a la normalidad.

Parece que en Shanghai el precio del oro es más alto que los otros dos, (NY y Londres). Ha estado ocurriendo regularmente, los inversores compran el oro NY, a menor precio, y lo venden en China, mayor precio, dice que espera ver un arbitraje o esto acabará drenando al Comex.

Se pregunta el porqué las empresas mineras dan su oro para el Comex, si pueden recibir precios más altos en Shanghai.

Tengo una pregunta para ti, paketazo:

¿cómo se hace eso de comprar en el COMEX y vender en SGE Obteniendo una plusvalía sin riesgo?


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante, sobre todo para comprobar la MIERDA de "pelaje" que gastan estos "pollos"...
> 
> - Wall Street al desnudo: las frases que se decían en el ascensor de Goldman Sachs. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> Saludos.



Joder, las frases son buenisimas!!


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2016)

Bueno (en mi opinión), la igualdad existe en contextos muy determinados, pero existe. Obviamente ni en un país, ni en una sociedad, ni nada por el estilo. Porque en éstas, estos, no se puede aplicar el principio de amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.

Sin embargo, en determinadas situaciones sí se puede dar la igualdad. Todo depende de la voluntad de los intervinientes, del amor que se profesen y de la capacidad de pedir perdón, cuando tercie, que tengan.

Hecho este pequeño comentario trascendental y para que veáis hasta qué punto los medios de comunicación "classiques" son la pera (por no decir otra cosa), la portada de Le Monde de hoy (periódico fundado por Hubert Beuve-Méry en 1944, ahí es ná - si levantara hoy la cabeza, yo creo que ponía una bomba en la rotativa) reza: "Encuesta sobre Assad, el amo del caos sirio".

En fin ... doblada o triplicada, la están metiendo.

Como curiosidad y para que veáis que nada es trigo limpio (excepto la igualdad) hay noticias (desde hace tiempo) que el que pasó a los servicios secretos franceses el número de teléfono Iridium de Gadafi, a través del cual lo localizaron y un agente francés se lo cepilló, fue, ni más ni menos que Assad (a cambio de no sé qué vainas que nunca se cumplieron y es que Roma no paga a traidores).

La información aparece en francés aquí:

Libye : Kadhafi aurait été assassiné par un agent secret français | Arrêt sur Info

pero la fuente es del "prestigioso" Corriere della Sera (el Le Monde italiano).

Un agente francese dietro la morte di Gheddafi - Corriere.it

Yo me pregunto, más allá de intereses en tumbar a Sarkozy, ahora que se postula a oficiar de Sumo Sacerdote de la République ¿cuál es el fondo y su razón - que diría Rubén Blades - de, además, sacarlo en este preciso momento? 

Se aceptan apuestas, futuros, CFDés y lo que se quiera.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante, sobre todo para comprobar la MIERDA de "pelaje" que gastan estos "pollos"...
> 
> - Wall Street al desnudo: las frases que se decían en el ascensor de Goldman Sachs. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> Saludos.



*“Si solo puedes ser bueno en una cosa, sé bueno mintiendo... porque si eres bueno en la mentira, lo eres en todo”.*

Buen resumen de como pretende la banca adueñarse de todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Supongo que algún día podremos tener una conversación "cara a cara", porque creo que nos entenderíamos mejor, aunque raramente "chocamos", pero creo que resultaría interesante.

Bien, NO, no tengo "refugiados" en mi casa y tampoco va a haberlos, al menos de ese origen que "insinúas"... Otra cosa es que le vaya mal a algunos allegados y, en ese caso, tampoco me pillaría de "nuevo", es decir que ya he "acogido" en mi casa. Fíjate en el simple "matiz" que le he dado a tu comentario. Eso no quita para que, ideológicamente, yo sea un caso bastante "raro", pero ahora mismo estoy más cerca de algunas tesis de Podemos que de otras formaciones políticas de nuestro país o de la puta UE. Y ¡Ojo! porque entre los "fachas" también hay cosas positivas y creo que es conocida mi "ambigüedad" en este aspecto en el hilo. Por eso mismo, creo que gozo del respeto -no buscado- de unos y otros...

Bueno, astur_burbuja, cuando leía el artículo enlazado me he acordado de ti y me he dicho: "anda que no va a suscribir muchas de las frases"... Bien, como yo suelo vestirme a la "antigua", es decir de abajo a arriba, te diré que a algunos que pronunciaron esas frases yo no tendría ningún problema en enviarlos al "otro" mundo... Me entiendes, ¿No? Ahí lo de HdP se queda muy chico y has de ser más observador: vienen de quienes están JODIENDO este mundo... Motivo suficiente para enviarlos a "paseo". Y si quieres frases geniales yo te podría dar la "leche" y también de "cosecha propia"...

Por lo demás, veo que nos sigues y eso es una buena noticia. Mí idea al crear estos hilos era llegar al máximo posible de gente "inteligente"...

# Charizato21: Parece mentira que no te des cuenta que los MPs los mueven los MISMOS, ya estén en la City, Wall Street, en la puta China o en el Cotolengo... Vamos a ver... ¿Quiénes creen que "arbitran"? Ya te aseguro que NO son "cuatro sardinas"...

Y os dejo un artículo "metalero"... Más o menos en la línea que ayer defendimos paketazo y yo.

- Gold Buying Opportunity After Surprise 3.4% Drop

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Joder, las frases son buenisimas!!



A mi (y sin hacerme el buenista) me parecen patéticas.
Del tipo, pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Es decir, lo peor de lo peor.

Esta mal llamada crisis, porque no es una crisis sino la culminación de un sistema que periclita y el cambio de paradigma a peor (digo a peor porque claro, nada bueno puede traer que el sistema se sustente en el borreguismo electoral de la masa democrática), es la crisis de, efectivamente, las conversaciones de ascensor. Ascensor en todos los sentidos. Ocurre que los que las profieren no han entendido una cosa: "Todo ascensor que sube también baja" y en las torres de ciento y pico pisos, la velocidad a la que baja es un pelín superior a la velocidad a la que sube.

Pues, sí, no soy de la cuerda de la Mestre, pero si a mi casa acude un refugiado, lo recibiré en la misma.

Por dos razones:

1. Porque soy hijo de refugiados (los de la Guerra Civil Española)

2. Porque es de buen nacido ser agradecido.

Un fuerte abrazo Astur.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Oct 2016)

De verguenza

El PP se alinea con Bárcenas y reclama la nulidad de todo el

Pero los borregos siguen pastando. No son ni malos, ni buenos, solo miran la hierba y quieren comer. Si les dan por el c... no saben si es otro borrego, el pastor, el perro o un oso... mientras haya yerba, no levantaran la cabeza...

EDITO

Sobre las frases. 

Las frases seran buenas por su semantica, pero son indignantes por su intencion. No me importaria gastar 6.99 gramos de plata con cada uno de los hdp que las dicen, que las piensan, y con los que se rien con ellas... trataria de reciclarla una vez usada... no importa el color rojo...


----------



## Pedernal (5 Oct 2016)

Hola frisch, el tema de los refugiados es muy complejo porque chocan muchos factores...
Uno, es que es un deber moral y legal acoger al que viene de huyendo de una guerra. Otro sin embargo es que la ola de gente que viene, por ejemplo por el Mediterráneo, menos de un tercio son realmente refugiados de guerra. Son simplemente emigrantes que huyen de la pobreza. Acogerlos a todos sin hacer distinción significa que también tendríamos la obligación de acoger también a todos los emigrantes de países que no están en guerra vengan de donde vengan. Ósea, apertura total de fronteras.
Además está el choque cultural a veces abismal... No se puede comparar a nuestros familiares que huyeron en la guerra civil a países europeos, con costumbres semejantes a las suyas, que a refugiados con culturas totalmente distintas. El choque es inevitable por el miedo que produce todo lo que es distinto, sobre todo en cuestiones tan simples como la forma de vestir, que en algunos países puede suponer una condena a muerte por lapidación o que una mujer pueda decidir libremente su vida... 
Todo esto lo aprovecharán extremistas de todos clases para llevar el ascua a su sardina y muchos políticos por no ser calificados de racistas lo gestionarán de forma incorrecta y reforzarán las tesis de los extremistas...

El que tenga una solución justa que lo diga...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> De verguenza
> 
> El PP se alinea con Bárcenas y reclama la nulidad de todo el
> 
> Pero los borregos siguen pastando. No son ni malos, ni buenos, solo miran la hierba y quieren comer. Si les dan por el c... no saben si es otro borrego, el pastor, el perro o un oso... mientras haya yerba, no levantaran la cabeza...



Bueno, retengo una frase del artículo de El País que me resulta bien explicativa del fraude generalizado de la mal llamada democracia (y es que de verdad, a estas alturas del siglo XXI, en 2016, habiendo caído los chuzos que han caído y los que van a caer (echar un ojo a Grecia si queréis saber qué es lo que os va a pasar a vosotros - nosotros - aquí) no entiendo cómo el personal sigue pareciéndole que las frases del ascensor son geniales, buenísimas, acertadas o, en cualquier caso, graciosas.

_"El representante legal anunció la “adhesión” del PP a las cuestiones previas planteadas por el resto de abogados defensores, y que consisten, en esencia, en solicitar la nulidad radical de la causa por “conculcación de derechos fundamentales”. Santos denunció la “plena indefensión” que, según él, ha padecido el Partido Popular, y que “da cabida a todo el artículo 24 de la Constitución”, sobre el derecho a la tutela judicial."_

Vamos que no sólo, hecha la ley, hecha la trampa sino que se hacen las leyes para infringirlas con la trampa. Unos por dos gallinas robadas y otros por estafar (sin ninguna conciencia de estafar) a cientos de miles de personas (Bankia, for instance).

¿Quién paga en nombre de la Justicia de la Democracia?

Respuesta: el de las gallinas.

¿Por qué?

Porque no tiene las pelas para pagarse el abogado experto que se conoce la ley y su trampa.

Si no es así, ¡Que venga Dios y lo vea!


----------



## gurrumino (5 Oct 2016)

Hablando claro, mal, y pronto (pronto..jajjaja) me río hasta de mi mismo, esto se podría calificar de UNA PUTA VERGUENZA en su totalidad. 

El asunto en boga, las* mierda* targetas black, aunque debería haber otra palabra que denominara esto en su verdadera dimensión, a mi no se me ocurre ninguna que no ofenda vuestros sentidos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# JohnGalt: Pues, había dicho lo mismo que tú, pero más "suave"... aunque todos recordamos "escenas" (históricas, películas, etc.) en que a los mal nacidos de esa ralea se les sacaba a la plaza del pueblo y se les "volaba" la "olla"... Y aún así seríamos MUY GENEROSOS con ellos.

# gurrumino: Entre tu comentario y el de JohnGalt me habéis recordado una frase de una película ("Ocurrió cerca de tu casa"): "¿Te gusta la mierda? No temas, tendrás toda la que quieras." Y viendo lo que se vota en este país y cómo "navega" éste, la frase va que ni pintada...

Y dejo un interesante artículo... Merece la pena.

- Chris Ciovacco's Tumblr

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ;Tengo una pregunta para ti, paketazo:
> 
> ¿cómo se hace eso de comprar en el COMEX y vender en SGE Obteniendo una plusvalía sin riesgo?



He mirado por encima el funcionamiento de trading con oro físico en SGE y es bastante complicado comprar en una plaza y vender en la otra, ya que se exige que el oro esté depositado en SGE para poder venderlo.

Evidentemente hay un desfase temporal si pretendemos comprar en COMEX y vender en SGE

Por otro lado he mirado las cotizaciones en SGE y vienen como me imaginaba en Yuanes, por lo que ya estamos rizando el rizo, pues a parte del desfase temporal horario, tenemos la cotización par $/Yuan, y esto ya genera más incertidumbre a la ecuación.

Simplificándolo un poco para entenderlo.

No es "viable" comprar para especular con la variación del precio del oro de una a otra plaza, pues al tener que depositar el oro físico, esto se hace imposible...otra cosa sería oro papel, pero también es imposible, pues no veo que se acepten contratos de COMEX en SGE (cada uno emite sus certificados de metal)...es como ir a sacar dinero en un cajero 4B con una euro6000.


Si se pudiera comprar y vender contratos en ambas plazas con las mismas condiciones y garantías, podría ser viable especular, ya que el producto negociado sería uniforme en ambos mercados.

Pero aquí veo que no lo es, es como tener acciones de Santander en el IBEX o acciones del Santander en USA, en teoría son similares, pero no puedes vender las del IBEX en USA ni viceversa.

Yo no veo claro eso de especular con plusvalías sin riesgo, aquí no se venden duros a 4 pesetas.

Por cierto, el cierre del oro ha sido flojillo, ha intentado tirar arriba, pero ahora mismo 1268$...mañana es un día importante para el soporte de medio plazo. A ver que pasa cuando lo acerquen a los 1260$.

Sé que hay muchos por aquí frotándose las manos.

Un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola frisch, el tema de los refugiados es muy complejo porque chocan muchos factores...
> Uno, es que es un deber moral y legal acoger al que viene de huyendo de una guerra. Otro sin embargo es que la ola de gente que viene, por ejemplo por el Mediterráneo, menos de un tercio son realmente refugiados de guerra. Son simplemente emigrantes que huyen de la pobreza. Acogerlos a todos sin hacer distinción significa que también tendríamos la obligación de acoger también a todos los emigrantes de países que no están en guerra vengan de donde vengan. Ósea, apertura total de fronteras.
> 
> .../...
> ...



En primer lugar, agradecerte el buen talante de tu manera de escribir y de razonar.

Intento contestarte desde el final de tu comentario hasta el principio.

No hay solución.

No hay solución porque es demasiado tarde para las soluciones. Sobre todo, sabiendo que los problemas, a fecha de hoy, se crean pieza por pieza para que no sean solucionados. Los problemas surgen hoy para que creen más problemas y para instaurar un sistema que yo intuyo pero que, no siendo un lumbreras, pues no sabría decirte a ciencia cierta cuál es.

El movimiento migratorio de los últimos apenas 5 años es una migración particular, porque ha sido inducida.

No tiene nada que ver con la migración de mis padres (no a un país europeo con los mismos o parecidos usos y costumbres sino a un país suramericano en el que todos te tratan de "mi amor" pero a la mínima te descerrajan un tiro para robarte un mísero coche).

La migración de los últimos años hacia Europa ha sido inducida, es decir fomentada, creada, deseada, creando, en primer lugar, los focos de emigración por razones de todos sabidas (África Occidental, Libia y, ahora, Siria) .

Es diferente y es vergonzante.

Bien, yo, pequeña hormiguita europea, hijo de refugiados europeos en tierras suramericanas ¿qué es lo que puedo opinar y hacer con el pobre pringado, víctima de los contubernios, chanchullos, estafas, engaños, abusos de los que dicen frases ocurrentes subiendo en los ascensores de la City o de la Gran Manzana?

Pues, muy simple, si me cruzo con uno de ellos, lo recibo en mi casa.

De hecho, ya lo he hecho.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

Frisch, espero y deseo que no hayas metido en tu casa a un servidor de Alá, seguramente habrá sido un oriundo de sud o centro América.
Por mucho que queramos, no todos somos iguales ni compatibles, igual que las hormigas, "formicidae", todas son hormigas pero no se mezclan entre ellas, la naturaleza a la vez de cruel, es sabia.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: No sé... mi "teoría" me dice que esos $1261 deberían "aguantar", pero el próximo Viernes se da el dato del empleo USA y que podría resultar "bueno" para impulsar a la candidata preferida por Wall Street y demás "lobbies". Eso y que el Lunes creo que es festivo en los EE.UU. y puestos a "mal pensar", vete a saber la que podrían "liar"...

Sin embargo, hay algo que es "mosqueante": ayer salió mucha "pasta" de los MPs, pero no se vio que se dirigiera hacia otros activos... Y he leído hoy algunos comentarios al respecto.

# gurrumino: Tengo buenos amigos árabes y creo que existe mucha ignorancia en cuanto al Islam. Y ¡Ojo! que esto te lo dice alguien que no traga con ninguna de las religiones "clásicas" (Cristiana, Musulmana y Hebrea). Eso no quita para que piense que hay religiones que no son compatibles con "nuestro" mundo. Y yo me suelo fijar más en las personas que en las "etiquetas"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Frisch, espero y deseo que no hayas metido en tu casa a un servidor de Alá,
> 
> .../...



Sí, pero estuvo de paso. Una ayuda puntual. Y, además, a diferencia de los de los ascensores, no se llevó nada.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

Si Fernando, yo también he conocido, y practicamente cada mes debido a mi trabajo sigo conociendo musulmanes, unos arabes y otros moros, y de ambos conozco a personas en toda la extensión de la palabra, civilizados, currantes, cultos, pero tengo claro que el porcentaje adjudicable a estos es ínfimo si lo comparo con la cantidad de energúmenos descerebrados, incívicos y vagos chupa mamandurrias, por no decir radicales, cerrados, y peligrosos. 

Lo siento, pero cada uno tiene su experiencia y la mia es esta.

Pdt. Soy uno de los que se están frotando las manos hasta el desgaste, que baje, que baje mas porfi.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Está claro que cada cual habla conforme sus experiencias personales. Quizás, y sólo quizás, es posible que las mías sean más dilatadas y extensas en el tiempo... ¿Conoces países árabes? Yo unos cuantos...

Además, yo tengo un trabajo en el que me encuentro de todo y con su peor "cara"... Y, efectivamente, entre la comunidad musulmana hay lo que hay, para qué negarlo.... pero ¿sabes? la mayoría de los HdP que "lidio" un día sí y otro también son casi siempre autóctonos. Qué puta "casualidad", ¿No?

Y un ejemplo muy "ilustrativo" lo tenemos en esos CERDOS encarcelados en Pamplona... y sus "colegas" de las putas redes. A todos esos PERROS habría que procesarlos y algo más... COLGARLOS DE LOS HUEVOS.

Como ves, gurrumino, mala gente hay en todos los lados y etnias. Evidentemente, yo pertenezco a una determinada "Cultura" -en DECLIVE...- y soy bastante contrario a la "multiculturalidad", pero si estamos así se debe a muchas de las circunstancias explicadas por frisch y también por las políticas desarrolladas por los SINVERGÜENZAS que han dirigido este país. Ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gurrumino: Está claro que cada cual habla conforme sus experiencias personales. Quizás, y sólo quizás, es posible que las mías sean más dilatadas y extensas en el tiempo... ¿Conoces países árabes? Yo unos cuantos...
> 
> Además, yo tengo un trabajo en el que me encuentro de todo y con su peor "cara"... Y, efectivamente, entre la comunidad musulmana hay lo que hay, para qué negarlo.... pero ¿sabes? la mayoría de los HdP que "lidio" un día sí y otro también son casi siempre autóctonos. Qué puta "casualidad", ¿No?
> 
> ...



Estoy en gran parte de acuerdo en este tema contigo Fernando, y con Frisch, pero aunque está claro que todo esto que está ocurriendo ultimamente tiene un concierto elaborado por esos SINVERGUENZAS, y no solo de este pais sino de esta cosa que llamamos Europa, es de cajón que la hecatombe estaba servida, millones y millones de africanos y asiáticos soliviantados por una vida mucho mejor y "de gratis" y a un salto en barca como el que dice, pues eso, blanco y en botella.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

# gurrumino: Si no se hubieran producido las guerras de Irak, Libia y Siria NO tendríamos el actual problema de las migraciones masivas. Y en cuanto al Africa subsahariana ¿tanto costaría ELIMINAR a los putos "Señores de la Guerra"? 

Mira, gurrumino, en cierta ocasión, vi un documental creo que del Congo y entonces entendí el porqué de muchas de estas migraciones. Tú, yo y muchos haríamos lo mismo en esas mismas "circunstancias"... Igual, algún día busco ese documental u otro parecido y entonces "hablamos" de nuevo...

Y ¡Ojo! gurrumino que muchas veces opinamos desde la ignorancia, porque por estas latitudes se desconocen otras migraciones muy importantes que se están dando en otros lugares muy apartados del globo y que tienen MÁS intensidad que aquí.

Además, dos de los grandes generadores del "problema" a nivel nacional fueron las Leyes del Suelo y Extranjería. Creadas por un "graciosillo" e impulsadas por otro que era "tonto", pero claro vendían los "Cantos de Sirena" que tanto gustan de escuchar los españoles de aquel entonces y también los de ahora, por tanto tampoco debe de extrañarnos que nos vaya como nos va... Son "habas contadas", hombre.

Y dejo otro vídeo muy interesante en la línea solicitada por Tons...

- Ciudades bajo tierra 13 Capadocia - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

Fernando amigo, seguro que llevas gran razón en lo que dices, pero todo esto hubiese sido cuestión de tiempo, por las guerras que has comentado claro que se han acelerado las cosas, y chapuceramente, pero sigo pensando que no quedaba mas alternativa que ser invadidos, por decirlo así, por millones de personas hastidas y asqueadas de su existencia, la que les ha tocado, y si, si yo estuviese en su lugar probablemente querría escapar, pero no sobre, y a costa de todo, eso lo tengo muy claro. 

Y no es que uno piense así por los acontecimientos "recientes", uno, ya con 12 o 13 años viendo las hambrunas africanas que nos ponían con imágenes en la tele, ya se olía lo que pasaría, y está pasando.

Nunca llegaría a otro pais que me pudiese acoger exigiendo el oro y el moro, como hacen la mayoría de los que vienen en tromba, y ademas queriendo imponer sus costumbres sobre las nuestras, que ya esto es para mandarlos de vuelta, y media.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Supongo que algún día podremos tener una conversación "cara a cara", porque creo que nos entenderíamos mejor, aunque raramente "chocamos", pero creo que resultaría interesante.
> 
> ...



AVISO, ME HA SALIDO TOCHAZO PERSONAL

Acepto el "reto" del cara a cara, pero tomandose algo, aunque ya sabes, que no tengo total disponibilidad, tendria que ser en mi proxima visita al pais. Pero queda acepatado, ya lo hablaremos.

En cuanto a lo de "facha" y refugees, era una ironia...Y como dices, una cosa es ayudar a los vecinos, como toda la vida se hizo en España (todos venimos del mismo pueblo y la misma clase social (baja), por muchos que ahora crean que llevan toda una vida jugando al Golf yendo al Caribe de vacaciones) y otra es que a base de Ingenieria Social, te quieran meter hombres heterosexuales de religion extraña en edad militar y con formacion militar, como si fueran familias de mujeres y niños indefensos refugiados de una guerra que empezo hace 4 años pero que curisosamente solo genero oleadas de refugiados en agosto de 2015, cuando Alemania estaba firmando acuerdos energeticos con Rusia.

Las frases me encantaron, los personajes si los conociera, abonarian en una proporcion del 99% los prados de Asturias, si de mi dependiera...Soy mas radical que tu.

Y para seguir el guion de tu post Fernando, seguire diciendo, que ningun partido politico actual me podria contentar, de hecho prohibiria unos cuantos: PP, PSOE, IU, Podemos, PACMA. Todos fuera...

Me parece una limitacion brutal seguir unas siglas o un programa poco flexible...Se puede ser de izquierdas y aplaudir ideas de derechas, y al reves,,,Por tradicion vengo de la izquierda, pero con el tiempo me di cuenta de su dogmatismo y sus fracasos...de la derecha ni hablo, porque sus fracasos ya los conocia de antes...Me parece que la mayoria de la gente essta muy limitadita, porque como dice DON JULIO ANGUITA, es mas comodo ir al bar a ver futbol y quejarte de los politicos, que ponerte a trabajar tu en politica para mejorar tu pueblo. Ese vago quejica que va al bar, es para mi el españolito medio, y por tanto merece todo lo que le pasa y mas...Incluso se merece a Podemos, cuando gobierne.

Mi animadversion por Podemos, es porque les conozco...estudie con ellos (con personas de su tipologia, niños de papa con mucho dinero que querian ser diferentes a sus padres, y hablaban de revolucion pero viviendo del dinero de los fachas de sus padres), y luego los vivi en algunos paises donde he vivido...Siempre acaban igual, mas ricos, y hundiendo en la miseria al pais.

Menudo tochazo me ha salido...pido disculpas.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 02:32 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Pues, sí, no soy de la cuerda de la Mestre, pero si a mi casa acude un refugiado, lo recibiré en la misma.
> 
> Por dos razones:
> 
> ...



Los de la Guerra Civil, eran refugiados, y mandaron en muchos casos a los niños por delante...(vease Rusia)

Lo que esta llegando ahora a Europa, no os engañeis...Es otra cosa. Y lo sabeis...Joder, coged una foto y a ver cuantas mujeres veis. Y me refiero a todas las fotos, no a las que publican en el Pis. Es una invasion organizada.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Oct 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> AVISO, ME HA SALIDO TOCHAZO PERSONAL
> 
> ...
> Mi animadversion por Podemos, es porque les conozco...estudie con ellos ...



No hay que pasar la parte por el todo Yo también estudié con ellos, hace ya años algunos años, tuve de profesor en una asignatura de derecho a "Gerardo Pisarello", el hoy teniente de alcalde de Barcelona. 

Con frecuencia une más la confraternización de espíritu que la identificación de pensamiento

Paketazo gracias, muy interesante y sumamente didáctico, ¡lo he entendido! la respuesta en relación a la cuestión COMEX vs SGE.

Aquí me predicción: "El viernes subirá con fuerza el oro, para el martes ya lo tendremos a 1325$-1340$"

Slds


----------



## dolomita (6 Oct 2016)

Lo que opina Unai respecto a la caída del precio del oro:
Anatomia de un Desplome | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# astur_burbuja: Aquí nos gustan los "tochos" cuando están bien argumentados y otra cosa, está claro, es que los podamos compartir en su totalidad como es el caso, pero vamos tampoco creo que andemos tan alejados tú y yo...

Tampoco te he "retado", ya sabes que soy muy "quevediano" y el bueno de D. Francisco eso solía hacerlo con la "espada", pero SÍ que resultará interesante ese "cara a cara" si se produce y que creo que se dará, aunque dependerá de las "circunstancias" y me refiero más a las tuyas... Sin embargo, con unas sidrinas o cervezas por en medio ya nos "espabilaríamos", ¿No te parece?

Y, por supuesto, que ya capté las ironías que me dirigistes en tu comentario, vamos que son de "libro"...Y NO, no creas que eres más "radical" que yo y, quizás, seas "parejo"... Has hecho bien en aclararnos lo qué harías con los que pronunciaron buena parte de las "frasecitas" de marras porque era algo que había quedado en el "aire" y no, precisamente, a tu favor. Por tanto, veo que por ahí tenemos "consenso"...

Yo no soy partidario de prohibir casi NADA porque tampoco sirve de mucho y acaba originando más problemas de los que se tratan de evitar... Eso es algo que me ha enseñado la Vida en sus distintas facetas. Realmente, a mí la ideología cada vez me interesa menos y más en los tiempos actuales donde existe una carencia absoluta de carisma político, y ¡Ojo! no sólo en España -aquí AGUDIZADO-, sino en casi todo el mundo. Quizás, la única figura de relevancia sea la de Putin y que no quita para que tenga también sus "cosas", pero al menos se le ven unos dotes, una claridad en la política a seguir, aparte de saber "navegar", que hacen que sea un "lider" tal y como debiera entenderse. Desde luego, a pesar de la "herencia" recibida, en Rusia lo está haciendo francamente bien.

Bueno, te has dejado al partido del cara guapa del "Naranjito", supongo que por "olvido", ya que lo que hay "detrás" de ese partido es mucho peor que en el Partido Podrido... ¿Podemos? Pues, te diré que en parte es Verdad lo que comentas y aquí, en Cataluña, tenemos algo parecido en la CUP, pero no es menos cierto que si miro a todos los lados, pues si me tengo que quedar con lo menos malo lo tengo CLARO... 

Mira, astur_burbuja, yo tengo más años que tú y los "patrones" suelen ser casi idénticos con el paso del tiempo. Te digo esto porque en mi juventud aborrecí a muchos marxistas que vendían la "Revolución" desde el confort y el respaldo de unas muy buenas familias. Y con el tiempo, ahora que están sobre mi misma edad, no dejan de ser unos auténticos "burgueses"... Por eso mismo, siempre me han gustado más los "extremismos", ya sean de izquierdas o de derechas... al menos, he sacado conclusiones más positivas para mí. Aunque he de matizarte que yo estoy más cercano a un Anarquismo muy "personal" que a otra cosa.

Y me has nombrado al político español que más RESPETO: D. Julio Anguita. Hombre honesto, culto y honrado donde los haya. Lástima que ese hombre naciera en un país donde no valoramos lo que suele dar a todos los niveles, pero claro hubo unos tiempos en que fuimos un país "ovejero" y seguimos ahí de otra "forma"..

Respecto a las migraciones, y lo demostré recientemente, NO es un fenómeno "anormal", ya que ha sido una constante a lo largo la Historia de la humanidad. Y creo que fui el primero en estos hilos en decir que los "refugiados" habían "descubierto" Alemania después de 5 años de guerra en Siria... por tanto, "alguien" se las "descubrió" e imagino que debió ser del entorno del Tío Tom...

Y aprovecho para dejaros esto...

- Washington conduce el mundo a la guerra | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21: Teniendo en cuenta que has "pronosticado", ya podemos poner unas cuantas velas blancas...

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (6 Oct 2016)

A las puertas del 1260.....je,je,.....
Ahora mismo 1265...positivo el cierre por encima de los 1260 aproximadamente..
Es lo que tiene los derivados y otros instrumentos financieros.....dar valor a lo irreal en contra de lo real...esta es nuestra economía actual...¿cuanto perdurará?
Por eso es fundamental el despertar de la gente y dejo esto para que os partáis de la risa...es algo inusual...pero para empezar el día con alegría es lo mejor...
Y algo de razón tendrá..digo yo...je,je...Ya sé que lo habéis visto pero recordarlo no viene mal...


El Rey es mi padre | Vivís en Matrix...! - YouTube


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Veismuler falta el "esto"


----------



## veismuler (6 Oct 2016)

Perdón es que no se copia el enlace..pero si no esta en el yo-tuve...poniendo "el guardián de las estrellas". edito sigue sin copiarse por lo que poner "el guardian de las estrellas"

EL GUARDIAN DE LAS ESTRELLAS - YouTube


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Oct 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Perdón es que no se copia el enlace..pero si no esta en el yo-tuve...poniendo "el guardián de las estrellas". edito sigue sin copiarse por lo que poner "el guardian de las estrellas"
> 
> EL GUARDIAN DE LAS ESTRELLAS - YouTube



Joer, hacia tiempo que no me reia tanto... cuanto zumbao hay por el mundo.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Dos noticias desde Rusia fechadas ayer y hoy.

40 millones de rusos se entrenan del 4 al 7 de octubre en maniobras de defensa pasiva. Es decir el equivalente a la población de España menos la de Cataluña (es un guiño a Humano de Plata que anda missing).

40 Million Russians practice evacuation drill - Fort Russ

Fin del acuerdo nuclear entre Rusia y el País sin Nombre.

RAISING THE STAKES: Putin slams US nuke threat with ultimatum - Fort Russ

Si a esto añadimos la noticia de los dos aviones Tupolev rusos que se pasearon desde Islandia, acercándose a cielos noruegos, escoceses, bretones y bilbainos, vigilados a su vez por aviones de todos estos países, pues todo da que pensar que la cosa empieza a ponerse nerviosa, aunque, a lo mejor, no son sino bufonadas ¿alguna opinión?

Cazas españoles interceptan dos bombarderos rusos frente a Bilbao. Noticias de España


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

La agencia DBRS alerta de que Portugal está entrando en un "círculo vicioso"

Parece que a pesar de que ya no esté de moda hablar de nuestros vecinos...las cosas no han dejado de "mejorar" por ahí.

De nuevo ya sabéis...barbas y vecinos... "dicho popular"

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## andy de paso (6 Oct 2016)

pufff 1256 y bajando... ¿opiniones?, cuando se estabilice.... ¿Cogemos el carito de la compra? o esperamos...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, yo creo que las noticias que nos enlazas se comentan por sí solas... En lo personal, más de lo mismo: demostraciones de "músculo" ante una probable confrontación militar entre Rusia y la OTAN/EE.UU.

Por un lado tenemos que Rusia de alguna manera ya está tomando medidas y "concienciando" a su población civil. Y, por el otro, Putin/Rusia está respondiendo a la presión que se está ejerciendo en sus fronteras por parte de la OTAN/EE.UU. y que van en aumento...

Respecto a esos dos aviones rusos es un "aviso" más: ese tipo de avión es el principal bombardero estratégico ruso y, para entendernos, equivalente a los B-52 y B-1 Lancer estadounidenses. Dicho esto, comprenderás que le están "diciendo" a la OTAN que NO van a tener "problemas" cuando decidan utilizarlos militarmente. Y si llegará ese día, no irían dos "solitos"...

De todas formas, Rusia ya ha realizado movimientos parecidos en las proximidades de EE.UU. y Canadá... Son simples demostraciones de FUERZA. Y la OTAN/EE.UU. también se prodiga en realizar lo mismo, pero claro de esto no se informa en los mass mierda de por aquí...

Y dejo esto...

- Envejecimiento: no es sólo cuestión de pensiones

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

andy de paso dijo:


> pufff 1256 y bajando... ¿opiniones?, cuando se estabilice.... ¿Cogemos el carito de la compra? o esperamos...



Ha perforado los soportes, ahora puede pasar de todo, hay mucha volatilidad.

Personalmente, me alegro de que rompa por abajo, es oportunidad de compra para medio y largo plazo en físico.

De todos modos, veremos el cierre, es importante ver el cierre, ya que en intradía pueden pasar muchas cosas.

Lo del carro de la compra...lo que digo siempre...poco a poco, se digieren mejor las cosas.

Un saludo


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Oct 2016)

La verdad es que no entiendo estas teorías que hablan de la posibilidad de un conflicto militar de algún tipo entre Rusia y Europa/EEUU, más que nada porque dicho conflicto no beneficiaría a nadie, y es muy probable que Rusia fuera la más perjudicada. Las guerras entre potencias militares son cosas del pasado, hoy en día carecen de sentido, y los ejércitos sirven más bien como instrumento de amenaza/disuasión, así como para bombardear países pobres con diversas excusas y por variados intereses comerciales/políticos.

¿De verdad alguien se piensa que va a haber un tercera guerra mundial entre EEUU y Rusia, o algo parecido? Eso no interesa a nadie. Todas estas noticias que indican "tensión" entre Rusia y países de la OTAN opino que son más bien lecturas interesadas que magnifican la realidad, así como sucesos que buscan crear artificialmente tensión o presionar con fines políticos o similares.

Por ejemplo, lo de los aviones rusos que se pasearon por media Europa creo que es una chiquillada, y es de risa. Esos aviones sabían muy bien lo que hacían, y los rusos sabían perfectamente que ocurriría lo que ocurrió (que serían "escoltados" por aviones de todos los países próximos). Seguramente los pilotos estarían comiendo palomitas y riéndose a carcajadas. Porque cualquier otra motivación sería absurda. ¿Es que acaso son la avanzadilla de la invasión de Europa por Rusia? ¿Es que esos aviones iban a atacar algún objetivo? ¿Acaso iban a obtener una información que los rusos desconocieran? No, es simplemente una chiquillada política/diplomática, una inútil y risible demostración de poder, o lo que se quiera que se le pase por la mente a los políticos rusos. Esos aviones no podían hacer nada más que darse una vuelta, los rusos lo sabían perfectamente, y eso fue lo que pasó.

Eso sí, algunos foreros pro-Putin ya están salivando ante la enésima vez que su "querido líder" logra "romper la baraja", mostrar un as guardado en la manga o hacer un jaque mate con una maniobra que no interesa a casi nadie y no tiene implicaciones más allá que las que los medios de propaganda le quieran dar.


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

*cusbe11* yo soy de los que desde el día 1, no veo lo del conflicto militar entre potencias, sin embargo desde que leo este foro, mi pensamiento al respecto no ha variado, pero si que entiendo algo mejor los movimientos estratégicos entre "bandos"

Ucrania, Siria, Irak, primavera Árabe, ISIS...no se trata de guerras mundiales, se trata de maniobras estratégicas con trasfondo económico...

Que es lo de siempre "Dinero"

Si todo el mundo se cree fuera de peligro, hay muchos que "sobran" en la película...por eso un ápice de tensión en los medios hace más llevadera la carga impositiva y algunas leyes "ilegales" al respecto.

Si por ejemplo le preguntas a la población rusa si está de acuerdo en ampliar el presupuesto en defensa ¿Qué piensas responderán?

Si en Europa preguntas a la masa si están d acuerdo en aumentar la seguridad en fronteras, aeropuertos, más controles sobre inmigrantes musulmanes...¿Qué dirán?

Yo no veo una gran guerra, pero si veo que seguiremos jugando sobre el filo de la navaja por los intereses económicos y el control poblacional mundial...está hecho así el tinglado, y no se me ocurre el modo de cambiarlo.

Esperemos que *Charitazo21* imagine algo positivo al respecto


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Ya avisaba yo esta mañana que pusiéramos "velas blancas"... ya que había pronosticado Charizato21, por tanto mal augurio...

# andy de paso: Yo, de momento, NO haría NADA y me esperaría a ver qué hace mañana y si hay continuidad el próximo lunes... La ruptura de los $1261, si se confirma al cierre y con volumen, puede abrir otro escenario y que podría llegar a ser bajista, pero es pronto aún para emitir algún análisis al respecto y, la verdad, es que me ha sorprendido la facilidad con que ha roto el "límite" que me tenía marcado. Y en la Plata también me esperaría para comprar. Lo digo porque a los "metaleros" que vamos en FÍSICO siempre puede interesarnos más promediar en el tiempo y mejor si se puede comprar más barato, ¿No? Está claro, y hablo a nivel personal, que algo haré próximamente, pero primero habrá que esperar a ver qué "profundidad" puede tener esto... Y a nivel de AT tenemos a paketazo que, en su momento, ya nos dará su parecer.

# cusbe11: Mira, a NADIE en Europa y Rusia le interesa una Guerra, pero NO lo tengo tan claro en el caso de los EE.UU. Y, en cualquier caso, te recuerdo que en la 1ª Guerra Mundial NADIE, en sus inicios, fue capaz de imaginar el alcance que luego tuvo y lo mismo pasó en la 2ª Guerra Mundial, aunque aquí ya entró otra "escala".

En fin, yo soy el primero en desear que todo quede en simples "fanfarronadas", perooooo sigo la actualidad militar y geopolítica en medios especializados y, la verdad, me gustaría tenerlo tan claro como tú.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Hombre Cusbe11 no sé si te refieres a mi pero, palabrita del niño Jesús, hoy estoy salivando sólo con ver la olla de garbanzos salamantinos que llevo preparando desde hace tres horas. Te invito.

También soy de los que desde el día 1 en este foro, no veo un conflicto entre grandes potencias. En gran parte porque creo que en algún lugar de la pirámide se encuentran, y a gusto. No quizás Putin y el que aseguró que cerraría Guantánamo pero sí los que están por encima de estos.

Dicho esto, vivimos en un mundo muy enrevesado (por la disparidad de intereses) y la chispa puede saltar en cualquier momento.

No sé, en fin. ¿Te apuntas a los garbanzos?


----------



## veismuler (6 Oct 2016)

Tranquilos... Seguro que se trata de dilatación y por lo tanto trampa de mercado bajista.... Importante cierre sobre los 1260...no pasa na... Je je


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Ésta es una noticia que interesará a todos los que tienen huerta y a todos los que tienen la mala costumbre de comer todos los días.

Ya sabréis (no por haberlo visto en Tele5) que las abejas juegan un papel primordial en la polinización. Sin ella, pues sencillamente, no comeríamos.

Hubo un científico (no recuerdo quién) que afirmó que si las abejas desapareciesen, los siguientes en desaparecer seríamos nosotros (no haría falta ningún Tupolev).

Bueno, pues como los pesticidas se están cargando a las abejas a marchas forzadas, la genialidad del ser humano está ya a punto de parir las abejas robot cuya función será polinizar.

¿No sería más sencillo limitar, suprimir los pesticidas?

Pues por lo visto no.

Es más fácil seguir con los pesticidas, envenenar al personal, ciertamente en dosis homeopáticas, pero, la verdad, no me gustaría ser habitante de este planeta en 2050, y poner a trabajar a las abejas robots.

Además del envenenamiento, ahora habrá que vigilar que los de Corea del Norte, o los Israelís o los no sé quién, no hackeen el software de las susodichas abejas y acabemos comiendo chips.

¡Qué mundo! Dios mío.

Robotic Bees Are Now Being Built To Pollinate Crops Instead of Real Bees


----------



## Orooo (6 Oct 2016)

Yo sinceramente estoy pensando en aislarme en el bosque.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Es una opción (la del bosque).
Pero no es tan sencillo, a menos que uno esté preparado, de antemano, a saber qué significa vivir en el bosque.

La vida en el bosque tiene muchísimas dificultades. Empezando por la de aprender a renunciar a un montón de cosas que llevamos utilizando, usando y practicando desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Y ese aprendizaje no es un curso de CCC.

En otro orden de cosas, una vez haber aceptado la renuncia a ese montón de cosas, se plantean dos problemas:

1. Comer
2. Relacionarse

Es necesario saber qué es lo que vas a comer. ¿Vas a cultivar? ¿Sabes cultivar? ¿Vas a comer raíces, setas y hierbas? ¿Aprenderás a cazar?

En fin, son muchas, demasiadas, incógnitas.

Relacionarse.

Relacionarse tiene dos vertientes.

1. La necesidad de encontrarse con otro que te puede vender, intercambiar o regalar lo que tú no puedes o sabes producir y necesitas.

2. La necesidad de encontrarse con otro que comparte tu forma de entender las cosas o, en un escenario mínimo, compartir aquello a lo que tú prestas atención. Ya no puede ser el fútbol, por ejemplo, porque en el bosque no hay televisión (a menos que juegues al fútbol entre dos ¿por qué no?) O, aún, más en mínimos, la necesidad de verse en el espejo del otro, tan necesario para tener un referente de si mismo.

En realidad, intentos "comuneros" de irse a vivir al bosque siempre los hubo.

Por citar algunos:

Los Zelotas, en tiempos de Juan el Bautista, en la Palestina de Jesús.

Las Misiones de los Jesuitas en la Amazonia.

El movimiento hippie en los años 67 del País sin Nombre

El barrio de Fristaden Christiania de Copenague

y para mí, la más interesante, el Consejo Regional de Defensa de Aragón
(Consejo Regional de Defensa de Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Bueno, si das con la fórmula, avísame, por favor, que yo me apunto.

_Edito_ No me gusta el fútbol pero puedo aprender a darle a una pelota y tratar de meter gol.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, sigue la tónica bajista en los MPs y habrá que esperar al cierre de hoy y a ver qué sucede mañana... Y está escrito que algo "intuía" en mi comentario de esta pasada medianoche y es que ya no esconden sus "cartas"... Evidentemente, puede ser una trampa bajista y, más que en los MPs, hayan buscado hacer SANGRE y ABUNDANTE entre las mineras y el "papel" que existe alrededor de ese "mundillo" en el conocido formato de los Derivados.

Lo que está claro es que se han tocado muy rápidamente los niveles que ayer dí para la Plata e incluso los ha llegado a perforar en algunos momentos: mínimos en los $17,14... Bien, si se pierden con volumen los niveles actuales y que ahora están en los $17,332, pues se podría abrir un escenario bajista que nos daría margen de caída hasta los $16,447. Está claro que en este MP se están dando buenos precios de entrada.

Y respecto al Oro, pues ha hecho mínimos diarios en los $1252,50 y hay margen de caída a corto hasta los entornos de los $1242,50. Luego, ya vienen niveles en torno a los $1221,40 y los $1213,80... Si se pierden éstos últimos y con volumen se podría ver una caída muy importante.

En cualquier caso, ese es el escenario más pesimista a corto plazo y tampoco vamos a darlo por válido hasta que no se vea más "claridad" e imagino que paketazo, en su momento, ya nos dará su opinión al respecto, aunque supongo que ahora está muy cauto antes de pronunciarse y es lo más lógico... No es la primera vez que perforan soportes importantes para girarse violentamente y cazar el máximo de "gacelas" en las dos direcciones y esto tiene toda la "pinta" de ser así...

Y dejo una noticia que invita a la "reflexión": un miserable 2,85% de interés a 50 años y procedente de un país "insolvente"... ¿Qué están "esperando"?

- Italia pagará sólo el 2,85% por la deuda a 50 años

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (6 Oct 2016)

Me he equivocado de hilo jajajaaja.... Perdón con la que está cayendo en los metalitos lo mejor es poner en YouTube pacha melilla shining star .... No tengo narices a copiarun enlace... Gracias

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 19:13 ----------

Viva la fiesta talibán jajajaaj.... No puedo pararde reirme jjajajaajaja


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Y dejo una noticia que invita a la "reflexión": un miserable 2,85% de interés a 50 años y procedente de un país "insolvente"... ¿Qué están "esperando"?
> 
> ...



Gracias fernando por el análisis que haces de la plata y del oro.

En cuanto a la segunda noticia que enlazas yo, la verdad, me quedo a cuadros. Va contra toda lógica y contra toda sensatez. Pero bueno, es lo que hay. Deuda al 2,85% y hasta el 2067 con una deuda de Estado, a fecha de hoy del 137% sobre el PIB.

Fernando, si us plau, te voy a hacer varias preguntas (es la misma; si no sabes la respuesta, no pasa nada).

¿Podría darse el caso de que las deudas astronómicas nunca se pagasen, luego no tienen ninguna importancia, ni incidencia real por el hecho de que existan, ya que hay manera de mantener el sistema aunque sea una auténtica estafa?

¿Ha ocurrido esto en tiempos pasados?

¿Podría ser que ya no nos podemos guiar por parámetros lógicos, razonables, sensatos, de los de las cuentas de la abuela, y situaciones fuera de toda órbita racional, salgan adelante imponiéndose otros escenarios?

¿Es posible mentir y montar un sistema sobre ello, y que (aparentemente) funcione?

Vuelvo a preguntar.

¿Ha ocurrido algo parecido en tiempos pasados?

Yo, desgraciadamente, empiezo a creer que sí y puedo ver a un Banco Santander (hundido en la debacle) a, por ejemplo, 12 € (tres veces lo que vale ahora) porque nada de lo que vemos, o asistimos, es real. Todo es virtual (sin llegar a ser yo el Guardián de las Estrellas, claro).


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Oct 2016)

Con total desconocimiento, por alusiones anteriores voy a despejar incógnitas, en relación a el porqué vuelve a bajar el oro en el día de hoy, porqué mañana tarde subirá con fuerza, aún mucho más la próxima semana, y por último un apunte en relación al posible e inminente conflicto militar

Hace unos días Paketazo de su solvente experiencia contrastada comentaba en relación al DB que había visto subidas de hasta el 50% antes de la caída de un valor, tomando esa frase al revés, en negativo; Paketazo pudiera haber *visto bajadas del 50% antes de la subida de un valor*, desconozco si las ha visto o si es un patrón que puede existir, tanto dá si es cierto o no, es una premisa … no seáis tiquismiquis y os dejéis llevar por la razón y que la realidad estropee el comienzo de una buena teoría. Parto de esa premisa e se non è vero, è ben trovato.


Si se han *visto bajadas del 50% antes de la subida de un valor* se deduce que el oro papel como cualquier otro valor baja para pegar el subidón mañana y continuar la semana que viene; la guerra mundial ha empezado y no es una guerra militar, es una guerra para preservar el status quo del 1% a expensas del resto, recurriendo a la mentira, fraude, manipulación, propaganda, … pero el esquema ponzi de la moneda fiat esta a punto de caer. 

Todo contestado en un plis, ¿qué? ¿Cómo lo veis? Eso es capacidad de síntesis llevada al minimalismo más radical. ¿¡Qué es un foro serio!? ¿¡Qué estoy insultando vuestra inteligencia!? Esperar que aquí vienen las referencias de autoridad/académicas, a decir verdad este pájaro llamado Andy Hoffman dijo lo que yo digo antes que yo lo dijera, así que lo que él dice yo he dicho que yo lo digo, pero era él que lo decía … en fin, vamos con la argumentación:

Los mercados no necesitan noticias alcistas, se elevan por alguna ley extraña que no tiene que ver con fundamentos, métricas, …( YO pienso que tal vez sea la energía orgónica que propuso Wilhelm Reich: conjetura mía... de momento)

El ritmo del colapso mundial se está acelerando a pasos agigantados, horribles:

país sin nombre
Los últimos informes económicos del: PMI; ISM, restaurant performance index, heavy Truck Sales, .. == Caída libre, pero el FMI optimista en sus previsiones, también la FED.

La deuda ha crecido en relación al PIB un 7,5%, cuando fue un 6,7% en 1933, el plan FDR, de infraestructura, en el "New Deal o el 4,3% en 1948 "Plan Marshall" o el 4,8% en el rescate del sector financiero en 2008 . El crecimiento descomunal se esconde a través la ingeniería contable avanzada, sacando la deuda de los balances. 

Europa
Implosiona: Tasa paro Francia máximo de 20 años, Grecia gaseando a sus pensionistas por el enésimo recorte, Alternativa por Alemania, Frente Nacional, Cinco Estrellas, Cataluña adelante plan de secesión, próximo referéndum en Italia resultado anti UE, …

Fraude de la Opep con sus continuos mensajes de congelación

Colapso de DB, colapso del Monte Paschi

etc etc

La referencia:

24hGold.com - Message

Si os dice que no podéis, que hay que estar subscrito, hay que borrar cookies y se puede acceder


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Gracias Charitazo21 por lo dicho y por el justo cabreo.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Gracias Charitazo21 por lo dicho y por el justo cabreo.



No no si no estoy cabreado, al contrario, tal vez no logré el tono oportuno en la redacción del escrito : ienso:


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

*Frisch* lo de las abejas es una teoría...yo apostaría a que si las abejas no están, habrá otro insecto con características similares que harán la misma, o parecida función.

Buscas la lógica a las incongruencias, pero como tales, no has de buscársela, solo has de superarlas encasillándolas en dónde les corresponde.

La Coca-Cola es mala, las antenas de telefonía son malas, las líneas de alta tensión son malas, las redes wifi son malas, el humo de los coches es malo, la radiación solar es mala, la capa de ozono está jodida....todo es relativo...¿relativo a qué?...pues relativo a la época y punto evolutivo que te ha tocado vivir.

*Orooo* lo del bosque supongo será una frase de impotencia visto lo que hay ahí fuera. Por suerte o desgracia, la base de lo que somos ahora mismo se cimienta en el conocimiento, y este radica casi en su totalidad en la unión del hombre en sociedad.

Puede que en el bosque vivieras más tranquilo, pero serías como una semilla en el desierto lejos de un oasis para germinar y florecer.

*Fernando* buenos puntos pivote has incluido, el oro con un mínimo de 1251$, ahora 1255$ está justo en la cuerda floja...le vamos a dar un día más antes de "claudicar", pues lo han dejado en la línea apoyado a la espera de mañana. Así que nos olvidaremos de la cotización de hoy.

Por otra parte, lo del interés de la deuda a 50 años, es todo un lujo...una renta perpetua del 2,85%...pues bien, un producto "cojonudo", si me ofrecen tener que escoger entre eso por cojones, o ir al casino a rojo o negro...creo que me pillo el casino sin dudarlo.

*Charitazo21* va a ser que no descubres la pólvora de esta vez...el oro a largo plazo a protagonizado volatilidades muy grandes, la última la hemos visto muchos, incluso más en la plata, así que si el oro baja un 50%, no va a ser señal de nada, pues dentro de las tendencias de largo plazo, muchos valores, commodities, y productos cotizados pueden bajar un 90% antes de hacer un 100X, y eso es por que los creadores de mercado así lo quieren.

La clave son los fundamentales, y para mi el oro, es uno de los valores con más fundamentales que existen, pues "llamadme obsoleto", para mi es la base para poder mesurar la riqueza real, en gran medida.

Lo del colapso mundial, lo llevo escuchando unos 20 años, y otros antes que yo fijo lo escucharon también...¿colapsará esta vez?...no lo sé, pero la estadística me dice que probablemente, no, no lo haga, y que cuando lo haga, quizá ya no esté aquí para verlo...no obstante, más vale prevenir que lamentar...

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

Bueno, pues por lo justo del comentario. Además... como lo hubiese dicho el "Aguirre, la Cólera de Dios" (Herzog).

No era un santo pero pegó un grito y, eso, en nuestro mundo, vale oro.

Soy de los que me repugna la tibieza (los tibios) y prefiero los locos que se equivocan.

Buenas noches a todos, me voy a comer mis garbanzos.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch* *lo de las abejas es una teoría...yo apostaría a que si las abejas no están, habrá otro insecto con características similares que harán la misma, o parecida función.*
> 
> Buscas la lógica a las incongruencias, pero como tales, no has de buscársela, solo has de superarlas encasillándolas en dónde les corresponde.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

*Gurrumino* me estás dando la razón...gracias por la foto de los "insectos" para ilustrar mi post.

un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Gurrumino* me estás dando la razón...gracias por la foto de los "insectos" para ilustrar mi post.
> 
> un saludo.



Jaja, si, solo que estos no dan miel y hay que apoquinarles un sueldo .


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch* lo de las abejas es una teoría...yo apostaría a que si las abejas no están, habrá otro insecto con características similares que harán la misma, o parecida función.
> 
> .../...



Bueno, no es teoría que polinizan.
Tampoco es teoría que no todos los insectos se dedican a pecorear y transportar el polen de un lado hacia otro (polinizar). Las moscas no lo hacen, ni las hormigas, ni las cucarachas, ni las pulgas, ni las garrapatas, ni, ni ...

Paketazo, discrepamos en un pequeño detalle (no sé cuál es la amplitud del mismo).

Tú crees que todo es autosuficiente y, llegado el momento, se (auto)regenera para seguir generando.

Yo, en cambio, creo que si no se hace lo que se debe hacer, hay riesgo de que se vaya todo al garete. Muy probablemente. Porque nada es infinito en el mundo de lo que se ve, se huele, se toca, se gusta, o se oye (sobre todo este último).


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Oct 2016)

En 2011 me contactó vía un amigo un investigador catalán con beca post-doc en Suecia, sabía que yo conocía quien tiene en España equipos de Micro-Ct y me contactó, estaba haciendo tomografías de abejas para conocer el porqué morían, le pasé quien yo conocía en España que tenía equipos mínimamente decentes, el mejor el de Repsol en Móstoles pero inaccesible, de la empresa X-Radia, el segundo el de Damien Lacroix IBEC-UPC que recién se había mudado a la universidad de Sheffield con un equipo ScanCo que compró con un Grant Europeo, el tercero el de Javier Alba-Torcedor de la UGR; estos dos últimos seguro que le prestarian el equipo.

Por aquel entonces le pregunté si había dictamen de los porqués de la desaparición, me dijo que no.


En este sentido discrepo y estoy más cerca de Frisch - excluyendo la solución que nos aporta Gurrumino - existe una razón tecnocientifica instrumental que piensa que la propia capacidad transformadora de la ciencia sin limites encontrará la solución a los riesgos incipientes, que a veces esta ha provocado , creo que el ejemplo más evidente de que no es cierto es el accidente nuclear de Fukushima.


----------



## paketazo (6 Oct 2016)

*Frisch* no hemos elegido el orden de los factores...la casualidad nos ha puesto aquí para unos, para otros "entre los que me incluyo", no somos una casualidad, somos una consecuencia lógica que sigue un orden.

Creo que ya lo comenté, o quizá lo escribí en mi blog...pero si en el universo hay una uniformidad de elementos de una punta a otra...¿crees que debemos o podemos hacer algo al respecto para mejorarlo, empeorarlo, cambiarlo...?

Yo creo que ese algo se hará de todos modos, estemos o no..."yo espero que estemos", pero si no, ten por seguro que no somos imprescindibles para el fin último de la materia.

¿había seres vivos antes que las abejas existieran?

¿hay polinización en el mar?

¿Hay vegetales que se reproducen sin necesidad de las abejas?

¿Habrá hombres sobre la tierra sin abejas?

Sé sincero en tu respuesta...solo preciso que contestes la última.

Polinización abejorros - Koppert control biologico y polinización

Polinizadores incansables - Revista Chacra

Syrphidae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Un abrazo contertulio, en la diversidad está la sal de la vida.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Lo que me planteas es muy fácil de responder: SÍ, ya ha ocurrido en numerosas ocasiones a lo largo de la Historia... Y lo que tienes que tener CLARO es que de estas situaciones se sale REVENTANDO primero y vuelta a comenzar... 

Mira, frisch, cuando España era un Imperio, allá por tiempos de Felipe II, provocó un auténtico cataclismo financiero y que se llevó por delante a la Banca alemana de la época... ¡Qué ironías tiene la Historia, eh! Posteriormente, España ha sido el PEOR deudor de la Historia con -creo- 13 incumplimientos de la Deuda y que ha sido también la "norma" en muchos otros países. Por cierto, también fuimos el primer país en crear Bonos... ya ves que los Imperios se asemejan y que la Historia es "repetitiva"...

Te dejo esto al respecto...

- Dos quiebras por Siglo: Historia de las bancarrotas en el Reino de España

Y hace ya unos años que me estoy dedicando a lo que se conoce como "El pánico de 1907" y del que pocas referencias se leen. Te dejo otro enlace para que sepáis de lo que hablo...

- Pánico financiero de 1907 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva y a las "pautas" solemos encontrar los mismos o semejantes "patrones" a lo largo de la Historia moderna y que es más fácil de estudiar... Por ejemplo, fíjate como a "El pánico de 1907" le sucedieron los "Felices Años 20" y, posteriormente, vendría la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión. Por consiguiente, grandes "Terremotos" económico-financieros han existido y ya no entro en los más modernos...

Bien, hay algo en lo que nos solemos fijar los que nos dedicamos a la Prospectiva y son los "detalles": Fíjate en las características de "El pánico de 1907" y compáralas con las actuales, pero para más "inri": ¿Qué sucedió al cumplirse su "Centenario"?

Y si nos paramos en los tiempos más actuales, "ALGO" nos está indicando que la "cuenta atrás" ya está en marcha. Veamos qué GRANDES DINOSAURIOS EMPRESARIALES han caído en los EE.UU. desde 2001: Lehman Brothers, Washington Mutual, WorldCom, General Motors, Enron, Conseco, Chrysler, Thornburg Mortgage, Pacific Gas & Electric... TODO UN SÍNTOMA de lo que está por llegar, no creo que mañana, pero SÍ que "pasado mañana" y podéis especular y ponerle la fecha que gustéis... Yo, en ocasiones, ya lo he hecho.

En fin, frisch, esta es mi opinión y en qué la fundamento y si deseas alguna otra aclaración no hay problema en intentar responderla.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch* no hemos elegido el orden de los factores...la casualidad nos ha puesto aquí para unos, para otros "entre los que me incluyo", no somos una casualidad, somos una consecuencia lógica que sigue un orden
> 
> ¿Habrá hombres sobre la tierra sin abejas?
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, interns ante debate.

Una respuesta (Es decir, una opinión) a la última pregunta de Paketazo

Would a World Without Bees Be a World Without Us? | NRDC



Edito 

Supongo que os acordáis de cómo me descojonaba del compromiso de Argelia por parte de la OPEP en reducir 700 kb/d la producción sin contar con los no miembros como Rusia (que batió récords en sep) o usa.

Bien, ahora parecen que quieren juntarse en Estambul la próxima semana, opep y no miembros, para ver cómo es posible llegar a ese acuerdo...  

La clave la tendrá Putin e Irán será el pivote de las diferentes estrategias. Usa y Rusian pelean por un trozo de ese pastel.

Interesantísimo!


----------



## Obi (7 Oct 2016)

Lo del martes pasado ha sido muy fuerte. Ya ni se molestan en disimular la manipulación del precio del oro. 3,2 millones de onzas puestas a la venta de golpe y, además, aprovechando que el mercado de Shanghái está cerrado toda la semana por fiesta. Los rumores apuntan a que es probable que hayan querido anular las pérdidas por los cortos de muchos de "sus" bancos.

LAWRIE WILLIAMS: How long for gold market to be controlled by paper gold non-transactions?


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Oct 2016)

Esta madrugada a la 1h10 ha habido un Flash crash de la libra, las maquinitas, el HTF; la libra ha llegado a perder más del 9%

Carpatos dixit ... """"Si un país puede perder el 10% del valor de su divisas en 3 minutos en los mercados actuales ... seguramente todos estamos dando a los mercados un concepto del riesgo muy equivocado... Si esto ha pasado en la libra, ¿que le impide al S&P 500 caerse en 2 minutos el 20%? ¿Y qué me dicen del Ibex que es un índice de juguete comparado con todos estos ejemplos?"""

Flash crash de la libra a la 1h10 de la madrugada

Se muestra claramente en esta batalla, donde está la defensa más sólida: al oro le ha costado tres días el ataque y aprovechando que el SGE cerrado.


----------



## amador (7 Oct 2016)

Pues gracias a tus comentarios Fernando y los de Paketazo del finde pasado, me he ahorrado unos eurillos esperando.

Os pago desde aquí una cerveza virtual.

Lo que ya no se si entrar hoy con un poco, o esperar acontecimientos a la semana que viene.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, sigue la tónica bajista en los MPs y habrá que esperar al cierre de hoy y a ver qué sucede mañana... Y está escrito que algo "intuía" en mi comentario de esta pasada medianoche y es que ya no esconden sus "cartas"... Evidentemente, puede ser una trampa bajista y, más que en los MPs, hayan buscado hacer SANGRE y ABUNDANTE entre las mineras y el "papel" que existe alrededor de ese "mundillo" en el conocido formato de los Derivados.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que se han tocado muy rápidamente los niveles que ayer dí para la Plata e incluso los ha llegado a perforar en algunos momentos: mínimos en los $17,14... Bien, si se pierden con volumen los niveles actuales y que ahora están en los $17,332, pues se podría abrir un escenario bajista que nos daría margen de caída hasta los $16,447. Está claro que en este MP se están dando buenos precios de entrada.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 10:27 ----------

Por cierto, si se produjera el Big One en California, ¿subiría el oro?

California: ¿Nos está avisando del

Salu


----------



## Orooo (7 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Es una opción (la del bosque).
> Pero no es tan sencillo, a menos que uno esté preparado, de antemano, a saber qué significa vivir en el bosque.
> 
> La vida en el bosque tiene muchísimas dificultades. Empezando por la de aprender a renunciar a un montón de cosas que llevamos utilizando, usando y practicando desde tiempos inmemoriales.
> ...




No tengo todos esos conocimientos frisch, pero si algunos.

En tema de cultivo, no se gran cosa.

El bosque tendria que tener mar, si hay mar, no hay problema para la comida, en el agua puedo conseguir cualquier cosa.

El futbol no me gusta y la tele nunca la veo jajaja.

La caza no habria problema, pero ya te digo que si hay mar, comida no me falta.

No me importaria estar solo, pero como dices hay cosas que no se y seria bueno relacionarse para cambiar por ejemplo, un pez por verdura o agua.

Lo mas problematico que veo de estar aislado es el tema de la medicina, pueden pasar mil cosas que necesites una cura y hay yo estoy vendido.

Pero bueno, que si nos juntamos unos cuantos y cada uno aporta, os prometo buenos banquetes de pescado, marisco, moluscos y si quereis hierba hasta comemos algas marinas. Lo bueno del mar es que todo es comestible, y hay yo estoy como pez en el agua, nunca mejor dicho.

Pero si, seria algo duro. 
Pero tambien es duro vivir en esta sociedad.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Oct 2016)

Oroo, en un momento dado me apunto . 

Aportaría mis conocimientos en micología, cultivo de plantas ,(esto puede ser peliagudo si estás muy pegado a la costa), y conocimientos en plantas medicinales, ademas de trampeo, perímetros de seguridad (analógicos ::, pero efectivos), y también soy capaz de sacar del mar comida a punta pala.

Pdt. No sé si lanzarme a por unas moneditas ienso:.


----------



## SOY (7 Oct 2016)

Este lunes veo dolor, mucho dolor.







Los chinos no se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados.

Did The System Collapse?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pedernal (7 Oct 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Oroo, en un momento dado me apunto .
> 
> Aportaría mis conocimientos en micología, cultivo de plantas ,(esto puede ser peliagudo si estás muy pegado a la costa), y conocimientos en plantas medicinales, ademas de trampeo, perímetros de seguridad (analógicos ::, pero efectivos), y también soy capaz de sacar del mar comida a punta pala.
> 
> Pdt. No sé si lanzarme a por unas moneditas ienso:.



Hola, conozco lo que es vivir en el campo y lo que cuesta arrancarle algo de comida. También conozco la mar y la pesca submarina. En mi opinión si mi sustento dependiera de la caza y la pesca estoy seguro que para un grupo de más de diez o quince personas seguramente agotaríamos en cuestión de un año un bosque de 500 hectáreas. La pesca como método de alimentarse diariamente supondría casi con total seguridad que enfermaríamos y tendríamos accidentes, ya fuera por las inmersiones o por cortes y golpes infectados.
Además no seríamos los únicos que se lanzarían a cazar los jabalíes que andan por la sierra. 
Pensad que en épocas pasadas como la Edad de Piedra donde los humanos vivían de la recolección la caza y un poco de agricultura muy rudimentaria, la esperanza de vida era de 30años.

Un saludo


----------



## Orooo (7 Oct 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, conozco lo que es vivir en el campo y lo que cuesta arrancarle algo de comida. También conozco la mar y la pesca submarina. En mi opinión si mi sustento dependiera de la caza y la pesca estoy seguro que para un grupo de más de diez o quince personas seguramente agotaríamos en cuestión de un año un bosque de 500 hectáreas. La pesca como método de alimentarse diariamente supondría casi con total seguridad que enfermaríamos y tendríamos accidentes, ya fuera por las inmersiones o por cortes y golpes infectados.
> Además no seríamos los únicos que se lanzarían a cazar los jabalíes que andan por la sierra.
> Pensad que en épocas pasadas como la Edad de Piedra donde los humanos vivían de la recolección la caza y un poco de agricultura muy rudimentaria, la esperanza de vida era de 30años.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre!!! 

Otro pescasub por aqui jejeje


----------



## gurrumino (7 Oct 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, conozco lo que es vivir en el campo y lo que cuesta arrancarle algo de comida. También conozco la mar y la pesca submarina. En mi opinión si mi sustento dependiera de la caza y la pesca estoy seguro que para un grupo de más de diez o quince personas seguramente agotaríamos en cuestión de un año un bosque de 500 hectáreas. La pesca como método de alimentarse diariamente supondría casi con total seguridad que enfermaríamos y tendríamos accidentes, ya fuera por las inmersiones o por cortes y golpes infectados.
> Además no seríamos los únicos que se lanzarían a cazar los jabalíes que andan por la sierra.
> Pensad que en épocas pasadas como la Edad de Piedra donde los humanos vivían de la recolección la caza y un poco de agricultura muy rudimentaria, la esperanza de vida era de 30años.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre no es para tanto, aunque sí para bastante.

No se trata de esquilmar sino de llevar un tén con tén. 
Para sacar jalufa del mar basta con unas cañas de pescar y unas horas al día desde las mismas rocas, con cola de rata y cuatro plumas yo como a diario si me pongo, sea en mar o en agua dulce, no hay que sumergirse.

No sabeis la cantidad de por ejemplo setas que no conoce la gente, incluso que se las dan de seteros expertos, y que se pudren en el terreno sin aprovecho ninguno, o plantas comestibles y medicinales.

Y sí, ya sé que esto hoy día parece un sueño, pero aún apovechable.

La pesca submarina, de noche, es la única forma de sacarla partido hoy día, los bichos ya están resabiados, hay que engañarlos con mucha sutileza.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, leo algunos de vuestros comentarios y, la verdad, la supervivencia extrema NO es nada fácil y la mayor parte de la población "desarrollada" no está capacitada para llevarla a la práctica. Quizás, individuos aislados o pequeños colectivos que ya existen en nuestro país... No es raro encontrártelos en parajes naturales o en pequeñas construcciones ya viejas asociadas a los mismos.

Y ya se ha dado el dato del empleo americano y que ha salido ligeramente peor de lo esperado: 156K vs 175K... En los mercados ahora mismo debe haber bastante volatilidad, pero deberían estabilizarse ya que el dato en sí es muy neutro. Además, por mucho que mareen la perdiz, la FED no hará NADA respecto a las tasas de interés hasta que pasen las elecciones presidenciales americanas.

Ante las dudas que algunos tenéis respecto a los MPs, pues tampoco creo que se vayan a comprar "kilos", así que el precio parece bueno, aunque evidentemente puede irse más abajo. Sin embargo, estáis perdiendo de vista la cotización en el par EUR/USD y eso es algo que también debéis tener en cuenta. 

Y visto lo visto esta madrugada con la Libra, pues está claro dónde debe dirigirse el dinero "inteligente" y NO necesario en un largo período de tiempo. Desde luego, menudo robo de "carteras" el que se ha hecho con nocturnidad y alevosía.

Os voy a dejar un muy buen artículo... Apunta a lo mismo que venimos indicando por aquí: los índices americanos después de las elecciones en el Imperio. Y, en relación a la Libra, totalmente destrozada en su cruce con el USD y creo que en los niveles más bajos en más de tres décadas y que se dice pronto... Frente al EUR ahora en los 0,9037 y acercándose a los niveles de "referencia" que dí hace ya tiempo: 0,9557... ¡Ojo! NO es una "invitación" a entrar en esos niveles, pero bueno algunos "reflexionaremos" al respecto y seguro que esperaremos un poco antes de tomar alguna decisión.

- Flash crash de la libra y otros cisnes no tan negros | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Oct 2016)

SOY dijo:


> Este lunes veo dolor, mucho dolor.
> 
> Los chinos no se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados.
> 
> ...



Va a ser un inicio de semana sumamente interesante ..


----------



## frisch (7 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch*
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes apreciado paketazo,

Trataré de ser breve (va a ser difícil) porque si bien el tema es muy interesante y, en mi opinión, reflexionar sobre ello, es esencial, no es este hilo el lugar para extenderse sobre ello.

En alguna ocasión escribí en este hilo que el ser humano es el único ser sobre la Tierra que tiene la capacidad de transformarla sabiendo que lo hace. Es el único.

Las marmotas construyen presas en los ríos pero no hay un Comité Federal de marmotas (en por ejemplo la calle Ferraz) que razone, modifique su manera de construir y discuta de si esto lo hacemos así o lo hacemos asá. Es un comportamiento aprendido, transmitido y ahí se para la cosa. Las marmotas de Ferraz no se ponen de acuerdo o en desacuerdo con las marmotas de Génova para decidir si las presas, en adelante, se van hacer de ésta o aquella manera.

Esa capacidad sólo la tiene el ser humano. Luego alguna función, estatus particular debe tener el ser humano.

En mi opinión, ese estatus particular es el de cuidar lo que le rodea y a los que le rodean. Ya que puede tomar decisiones.

Sobra decir que esta actividad no es el deporte favorito de la mayoría de los bípedos.

Es muy posible que pudiese existir una Tierra con abejas, o con amebas o con brontosaurios sin seres humanos.

Pero, en mi opinión sería el fracaso del ser humano que lo tuvo todo y lo desperdició todo.

Un abrazo.
--------------------------------------------

Para no publicar tropecientos comentarios sobre temas que se salen un poco del hilo conductor del hilo.

A Orooo, Gurrumino y a todos los que habéis participado en el tema "Tirarse al Bosque".

Yo creo que, por el momento, todavía existe un compromiso factible entre el bosque y la civilización, tal y como la hemos conocido nosotros, en nuestras vidas. Pasa por reducir gastos innecesarios, por prescindir de lo innecesario, empezando por el tema alimentación. Un paseo por las cajas de cualquier supermercado, le dan a uno una idea de la bazofia que consume y el dineral que se gasta la mayor parte del personal; cuando comer dos veces a la semana legumbres buenas y baratas, con unos trozos de chorizo, dos veces pescado - puesto que nuestro bosque está frente al mar - yo vivo tierra adentro con el mar a 1 km a vuelo de pájaro -, una vez unos huevos fritos de tus gallinas con unas magníficas patatas que ha plantado uno mismo, otra un buen plato de pasta que ha hecho uno mismo en 5 minutos (es lo que yo tardo en hacerla) es factible. Si a eso se le añaden los productos micológicos de los que habla Gurrumino pues, la semana alimenticia está colmada.

Los mayores gastos de un ser humano occidental son los gastos terciarios (los servicios). Comer y dormir no cuesta tanto. Es más es muy barato.


En fin, propongo, charlar sobre todo esto en vivo directo frente a una cazuela de setas y un vino decente de la tierra (a 2 euros 70 litro no a 12 del sommelier de turno).

Otro abrazo.

_Edito_ Bueno, son castores y no marmotas pero es que quería enlazar el ejemplo con la actualidad (nacional).


----------



## timi (7 Oct 2016)

vaya semanita ,,,, jejeje
el fin de semana pasado compre , y me planteo volver a comprar este , me aconsejáis esperar ? ::

en el tema prepper , me apunto , puedo aportar experiencia en horticultura , se me da bien reparar cosas y alguna habilidad mas ,,

dejo este documental , tiene buena pinta , pero no lo he visto

LA CRUDA REALIDAD - YouTube



saludos compañeros


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, a estas horas, los MPs "estacionados", a pesar de la fuerte volatilidad a la que han estado sometidos en el día de hoy y continuación de lo visto ayer... Hace unos minutos, el Oro en los $1253,90 (rango diario: $1267,45-$1243) y la Plata en los $17,473 (rango diario: $17,682-$17,133)... Por tanto, el panorama sigue estando "espeso" y veremos qué sucede el lunes y que es festivo en los EE.UU.

Y vamos con los artículos que enlazo...

Aquí se observa la SANGRÍA sufrida por la Plata durante esta semana... la PEOR en 42 meses...

- Silver Crashes 10% Since Friday - Worst Week In 42 Months | Zero Hedge

Y aquí se observa la "calidad" del empleo creado en los EE.UU.

- Where The September Jobs Were: Secretaries, Waiters, Retail And Social Workers | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2016)

timi dijo:


> vaya semanita ,,,, jejeje
> el fin de semana pasado compre , y me planteo volver a comprar este , me aconsejáis esperar ? ::



Si ya has comprado, no tengas prisa, podrá subir o bajar, pero tu ya has cumplido.

Hoy esperaba más volatilidad, que la ha habido, pero reitero que pensaba que vería algo diferente.

Es posible que nos estabilicemos unos días por esta zona, pero como dice *Fernado* el precio está espeso, y nada claro, me gustaría que a estas horas estuvieramos por los 1260$ para tenerlo más claro, pero ahora mismo pinta más basto que oro.

Si no hubieras comprado sí te animaría a hacerlo, pero el oro seguirá ahí la semana que viene 2% arriba o abajo...que total para un par de soberanos tampoco se va a notar tanto ¿no?

*Frisch* el fracaso del ser humano puede ser la oportunida de otra especie, eso sé que lo entiendes.

De todos modos, yo me reitero en lo dicho, para mi la clave no es ser un ser humano, o un mono, o un pez...todos los seres vivos a largo plazo si no se extinguen desembocarán en lo mismo...y cuando hablo de materia, me refiero a la uniformidad de esta en el universo, ¿que quiero decir?...pues que la semilla que ha germinado en forma de hombres aquí, puede germinar en cualquier otro punto del universo del mismo modo, no somos tan especiales a mi modo de verlo...bueno corrijo...algunos personajes del mundo de la política sí lo son.

Un saludo y muy buen fin de semana a todos.

Edito: 

Manda huevos mientras os leia y escribía el oro ha pasado de 1251 a 1259...como recupere el 1260$, las cosas pueden pintar de nuevo más "doradas"


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Efectivamente, antes que el hombre, han existido otras especies animales que dominaron nuestro planeta y no me refiero exclusivamente a los Dinosaurios... ¿Y qué posibilidades hubiera tenido el hombre de cohabitar con éstos? NINGUNA, fuera de parecerse a una "rata"... Y dejo un curioso listado que avala lo que os comento.

- Ranking de Animales que dominaron la tierra antes que los dinosaurios - Listas en 20minutos.es

Y está claro que cuando una especie dominante sucumbe es sustituida por otra más competitiva o mejor adaptada al medio ambiente que le toque vivir. Tampoco nada extraño a lo que se percibe en un medio natural "salvaje".

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Me acabo de enterar por ti... Esa "recuperación" en el Oro debe ser una toma de posición en previsión de lo que pueda venir desde Asia, más concretamente desde China... el próximo lunes. SÍ, parece que la próxima semana se pueden ver cosas interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2016)

Interesante punto de vista inversor:

Un nuevo Gurú del mercado que se lo juega todo a un "Crash" Bursátil - Bolsamanía.com

Buen sabado


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: He leído lo que enlazas y qué quieres que te diga, pero Crispin Odey ya tomó posiciones fuertes en el Oro hace algún tiempo y, ciertamente, no mucho... pero ahora mismo su fondo de cobertura "Odey Asset Management" debe tener sustanciales pérdidas, ya que éste entró con el Oro bastante por encima de los $1300 y, además, ya sabes que suelen hacerlo en el formato "papel"... En fin, tampoco me creo que las posiciones tomadas sean tal y como se explica en el artículo. Y es que en los fondos de cobertura se usan variadas estrategias para "compensar" los "desaciertos" que se pudieran dar y que en el caso de Odey son ostensibles en los últimos tiempos. Además, es totalmente ilógico jugarselo a blanco o negro, teniendo a su disposición varios instrumentos de carácter bajista.

Y he estado "pensando" bastante del porqué de muchas de las cosas vividas en los mercados durante esta semana... De entrada, el ataque a los MPs y también a la Libra se ha efectuado a "espaldas" de los chinos y con escasa capacidad de maniobra por parte de éstos por razones obvias. ¿Qué encuentro en "común" en todo ello? Pues, no es nada "conspiranoico", ni mucho menos: el pasado fin de semana entró en la "cesta" de los DEG el Yuan con una ponderación del 11%... Y sabemos, aunque NO lo dicen, que las divisas que componen esa "cesta" tienen detrás el "aval" de sus reservas de Oro, vamos que ésa es una condición que se tiene muy en cuenta a la hora de confeccionar las "participaciones" de dichas divisas. Tampoco estoy diciendo con ello que ésa haya sido la causa fundamental, pero SÍ que es posible que haya formado parte dentro de ese ataque CONCERTADO y donde se ha puesto un "pastizal" sobre la mesa...

Además, también el ataque contra la Libra a pocas horas de la apertura de los mercados asiáticos da mucho qué "pensar"... Y conocemos de los trasvases financieros que se han efectuado desde la City a China, vía Hong Kong, y esto empezó mucho antes del referéndum del Brexit, por tanto ya entonces fue una maniobra táctica conocedora de cuál iba a ser el resultado de la consulta popular, pero también obedeciendo a otras cuestiones que todavía no he analizado con detalle...

En fin, lo que comento no deja de ser una hipótesis, pero la veo bastante plausible y que se enmarcaría dentro de la Guerra de Divisas de la que NADIE habla, pero que sigue ahí desde hace un par de años... Y ahora recrudecida con la inclusión del Yuan dentro de los DEG. Por cierto, lo de la Libra ha pasado bastante desapercibido en los mass mierda, pero esa divisa NO es una cualquiera y tiene una ponderación del 8,09% en los DEG... y este hecho tiene que haber hecho una SANGRÍA monumental en el aspecto económico-financiero. Por ejemplo, en las empresas británicas y ya no digo en la Industria "inversora"...

En cualquier caso, yo sigo atento a la evolución de la Libra por aquello de mis "intuiciones" y a la que aún concedo bastante margen de caída. Sin embargo, el futuro del EUR lo veo bastante más complejo en el tiempo... En fin, mis cosas y mis "percepciones".

Y os dejo esto y que "rima" con parte de mi comentario...

- Brexit: ¿Rumbo a la paridad del euro con la libra? Cada vez estamos más cerca. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Pues, no es nada "conspiranoico", ni mucho menos: el pasado fin de semana entró en la "cesta" de los DEG el Yuan con una ponderación del 11%... Y sabemos, aunque NO lo dicen, que las divisas que componen esa "cesta" tienen detrás el "aval" de sus reservas de Oro, vamos que ésa es una condición que se tiene muy en cuenta a la hora de confeccionar las "participaciones" de dichas divisas. Tampoco estoy diciendo con ello que ésa haya sido la causa fundamental, pero SÍ que es posible que haya formado parte dentro de ese ataque CONCERTADO y donde se ha puesto un "pastizal" sobre la mesa...
> 
> ...



Entonces fernando, todas esas noticias (incluso en la prensa clásica) de que un algoritmo "tomó" la decisión, no es tal ¿no?


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Entonces fernando, todas esas noticias (incluso en la prensa clásica) de que un algoritmo "tomó" la decisión, no es tal ¿no?



Cuando la prensa habla de un algoritmo que "tomó" la decisión, se refiere a programas informáticos, cada fondo de inversión, bancos de inversión, … tiene los suyos, con sus estrategias basados en algoritmos, principalmente cuantitativos, analizando el estado del mercado reaccionan; si hay mucha venta se produce un efecto como el que tendría un “rebaño de ovejas atemorizado”. Al ejecutarse en fracciones de milisengundo un programa con otro se retroalimentan en una decisión similar, provocando ese efecto del rebaño o de bola de nieve que se hace grande al caer por una pendiente.

¿predicción arriesgada?

Enlazo más abajo un texto de Andrew Maguire , me sorprende que un tipo que tiene un negocio vinculado al asesoramiento en trading de MP’s haga una predicción tan arriesgada, para una fecha concreta, se podría pensar que se si no se efectúa el vaticinio se está jugando su prestigio y el de su negocio: Home - Andrew Maguire - Real Time Gold Trading and Analysis Service 

Dice que en el ataque de cortos apalancados en el casino del Comex se acaba este domingo noche cuando china vuelva a abrir el SGE, además coincide el cierre del lunes, en US, por festivo. 

Andrew Maguire


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

Gracias Charitazo21.
Hacía la pregunta porque en los medios se hablaba de que la explicación dada por "las autoridades" era que hubo un fallo, un error en el algoritmo.
De lo explicado por Fernando se deduce que no hubo tal fallo sino que el ataque a la libra fue premeditado con nocturnidad y alevosía.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: NO hubo ningún fallo en el ataque especulativo a la Libra. ALGUIEN lo programó muy bien y, además, estaba detrás de la "pantalla" en ese momento. Sabía positivamente que iba a actuar IMPUNEMENTE, ya que a esa hora pilló "dormidos" o en "bragas" al resto de los operadores y también a los "algoritmos" rivales. Mira, frisch, en mercados tan sensibles como son los de Divisas, ese ataque de un NIVEL MUY IMPORTANTE precisa de MUCHA "pasta" y también contar con todos los factores a "favor", por consiguiente aquí NO ha habido ningún "fallo" y menos cuando habrá generado cuantiosos beneficios en una SOLA dirección y fortísimas pérdidas para el resto... y que serán una amplia MAYORÍA.

Y cualquier "explicación" contraria a lo que estoy explicando es una auténtica PATOCHADA y que se dejen de explicar TONTERÍAS... Cualquiera que conozca los mercados, y más los de Divisas, sabe de lo que hablo. Y ya hicieron lo mismo cuando quitaron el "anclaje" en el EUR/CHF, aunque ahora exista de facto otro "ficticio"... Y ¡Ojo! porque esto lo vamos a ver en más de una ocasión una vez se haya elegido el Presidente -en este caso Presidenta...- de los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

Os pego un comentario de un "activista" (tiene sus añitos, vallisoletano).
Tiene un canal en YouTube, "La ventana esmeralda" pero la verdad, y si me lee que no se lo tome a mal, me resulta un poco de andar por casa que, en fin, quizás no esté mal lo de "andar por casa" pero bueno, yo me entiendo.

El comentario es interesante porque en pocas palabras da una explicación (entre tantas otras) de qué es lo que está ocurriendo y por qué.


_CAUSAS DEL DESPLOME FINANCIERO

El desplome generalizado del sistema financiero español, se debió, en buena medida, a la desactivación del mecanismo de seguridad exigido, hasta 1998 por el Acuerdo Basilea III, consistente en que, los activos en riesgo, no podían superar el 8% del capital social.

Hasta entonces, con esa medida legal, los fondos propios de las entidades financieras (capital social más reservas), pudieron sostener la viabilidad de sus balances contables resistiendo, con esas provisiones, las circunstancias adversas.

Pero llegó un momento en el que esas garantías fueron sistemáticamente vulneradas. 

Para que este desplome se produjese, las entidades financieras necesitaron:

1. La colaboración necesaria por omisión, tanto del Banco de España B.E como de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores C.N.M.V., organismos encargados de velar por el cumplimiento normativo legal y,

2. de la complicidad del legislador, al elaborar y modificar las normas siempre en beneficio de aquellas, lo que explica la “alegre” concesión de cientos de miles de préstamos, puesto que daba lo mismo que se devolvieran o no los importes prestados.

Esto explica que, cuando ya no pudieron prestar sin vulnerar sistemáticamente aquellas garantías legales, recurrieron a la TITULIZACIÓN, técnica financiera prevista legalmente y a la que se recurrió, masivamente y como práctica general, de una manera inadecuada y torticera.

Conclusión: a las entidades financieras no les importó, en absoluto, “fabricar” productos de riesgo, despreciando la posible solvencia del deudor, ya que los endosaban, a un tercero, rápidamente y con plena seguridad de cobro, beneficiándose de la intermediación.

La masiva utilización de esta técnica financiera (que se incrementó a un ritmo del 50% anual desde 2000 hasta 2007, hasta situar a España sólo por detrás del Reino Unido) se destapó con la crisis de las hipotecas subprime en los Estados Unidos en el año 2007.

Fue a partir de ese momento, a partir del cual, no hubo ya inversores, principalmente extranjeros, dispuestos a comprar créditos titulizados, de manera que las entidades financieras se vieron en la imposibilidad de seguir colocándolos en el mercado, lo que descuadró sus balances, frenando en seco el seguir recurriendo a esta técnica y poniendo en evidencia su posible quiebra ante la imposibilidad de que, los prestatarios, no pudieran seguir pagando sus deudas, así como de devolver a los bancos extranjeros, principalmente alemanes y franceses, las promesas de pagos convenidas con ellos tras la venta de sus créditos a través de las titulizaciones.

Al estallar la crisis económica, los distribuidores de la deuda, no encontraron ya a quien cedérsela, implicando, a partir de ese momento, primero al Estado (a través de sus diferentes organismos) y luego a las instituciones europeas, vendiendo sus “bonos” al Banco Central Europeo, quién les “regaló” el dinero al 1% de interés para, una vez obtenida esa financiación, prestar esos mismos recursos a los Estados pero a unos tipos de interés en torno al 5%, con lo cual el negocio les ha salido redondo a costa de la población, a la que, no se dudó en atribuir la responsabilidad de la crisis económica, alegándose que la había provocado al haber vivido por encima de sus posibilidades.

Salud Y Libertad

Antonio Muñoz Roig_

_Edito: _"De andar por casa" me refiero en las formas no en lo que dice que, a menudo, tiene mucho interés. Yo se lo veo cada vez que publica algo. _Re-edito_ Es que me sabe mal lo que he dicho. Quiero decir que bueno que de media hora que habla sobran 15 minutos. Un poco lo que me pasa a mi cuando escribo. El resto pues es interesante y, a veces, revelador. En fin Antonio (a quien conozco) espero que me haya explicado.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

No parece que el precio del Oro se pueda ir mucho más abajo, aunque no lo descartemos en lo que queda de año... Y me he fijado en lo que os enlazo. Si éstos "pollos", que se han caracterizado por su posición contraria al Oro, empiezan a ver "valor" ahí es que "algo" barruntan...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/10/07/physical-gold-demand-will-limit-price-decline-goldman-sachs.html

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

Éste es un informe interno de 40 páginas de Naciones Unidas. Es decir que nada sospechoso de sostener las tesis de Eladio Fernández, por ejemplo.

*Las sanciones de los del País sin Nombre y de la Unión Europea contra Siria sólo perjudican a los civiles sirios, de los de a pie.*

Podría ser un titular impactante, de por si, pero es que este titular no dice nada nuevo sobre lo que son las guerras (que yo recuerde, descaradamente, desde la guerra del Vietnam y un poco más atrás el caso de las bombas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki; Fernando me dirá si anteriormente también lo eran así de meridianamente claro).

Las guerras se llevan a cabo para amendrentar a la población, al pueblo mondo y lirondo. La carne de cañón (y no precisamente en el campo de batalla, cada vez menos) es el pueblo civil. Lo cual está en contra de la Convención de Ginebra pero bueno a quién le interesa Ginebra excepto por sus cajas fuertes y el chocolate. A nadie.

Forzar al pueblo (matándolo) para que al final, el Gobierno al cargo acepte la derrota.

Resultado: el pueblo muere, se acepta la derrota y, en el 99% de los casos, los dirigentes salen bastante bien parados (excepto, últimamente Husseim y Gadafi pero es que estos no entendieron con quien se la jugaban y, sobre todo, a quien rindieron pleitesía en algún momento de su mandato).

Aquí la noticia en inglés

U.S. and EU Sanctions Are Punishing Ordinary Syrians and Crippling Aid Work, U.N. Report Reveals

Aquí en francés

Les sanctions occidentales contre la Syrie ne font que punir le citoyen ordinaire

Aquí el informe:

The Intercept


----------



## amador (8 Oct 2016)

La población de los países ricos no concibe como algo posible la guerra en sus países. Se ha olvidado. La sociedad tecnológica y quizás la globalización ha ayudado ha ello. La Unión Europea da seguridad en ese aspecto, aunque no esté acertando en la parte económica. Parece como imposible una guerra entre países de la UE. La guerra se ve en Europa como cosa de países del 3er mundo.

Esperemos no ver una guerra en la UE. Por cierto, Ucrania está ahí al lado, pero no se por qué, no se ve como Europa. Lo mismo pasó con las guerras de la antigua Yugoslavia.

Buen finde





frisch dijo:


> Éste es un informe interno de 40 páginas de Naciones Unidas. Es decir que nada sospechoso de sostener las tesis de Eladio Fernández, por ejemplo.
> 
> *Las sanciones de los del País sin Nombre y de la Unión Europea contra Siria sólo perjudican a los civiles sirios, de los de a pie.*
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

amador dijo:


> La población de los países ricos no concibe como algo posible la guerra en sus países. Se ha olvidado.



Quizás por eso los del turbante dicen algo así como: donde las dan las toman y se montan los pollos que se montan en Londres, Madrid o Niza.
Otros tipos de guerra y siempre, el mismo sufrimiento, para los de siempre.

En fin ... ¡Que mundo!

Como decía Eduardo Galeano ¡Paren el mundo que me quiero bajar!

Pero no sé si es posible.

_Edito_ Lo siento timi y Charitazo21 (es por limitar las intervenciones fuera de tema y mantenerme en el mismo comentario)

*Noticias desde Alemania*

_Alemania destina 30 millones a indemnizar a los condenados por su homosexualidad durante dos décadas_

A mi me parece muy bien, la verdad, no tengo nada en contra. Pero es que a este paso, dentro de 30 años Alemania indemnizará a los hijos de los desahuciados griegos (y españoles) por haber llevado a sus padres a la indigencia y todo, por salvar a sus bancos.

En cualquier caso, lo que quería preguntar (viendo la foto de la noticia) ¿Por qué esta gente, indemnizada ahora, tiene esa obsesión por maquillarse como si de un circo se tratara? Sister Dominique.

Alemania destina 30 millones a indemnizar a los condenados por su homosexualidad durante dos décadas | Diario Público


¡Que mundo!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: En el fondo, las Guerras NO han cambiado en NADA respecto a la ya remota Antigüedad. Hay ganadores y perdedores, pero SIEMPRE es la población civil la que paga el "pato" antes, durante y después... Y te puntualizo algo: la "carne de cañón" sigue estando ahí y NO precisamente "menos". Otra cosa es que tengamos conocimiento de las bajas que se producen en los distintos bandos, aunque sean cifras estimadas... ¿O qué te crees que debe estar sucediendo para que no haya caido aún Alepo? Ya te lo digo yo: una auténtica CARNICERÍA... En temas militares a mí nadie me puede enseñar nada, al menos en lo que se refiere a un nivel de "medio" para arriba. ¡Ojo! frisch, que esto último NO va dirigido a ti y forma parte de mi comentario, ni más ni menos...

# amador: ¿De dónde sacas que la UE da "Seguridad" en materia militar? En todo caso sería la OTAN y ahí hay varios países que NO pertenecen a la UE. Y sobre la puta INOPIA de la gente, mejor NO opinar, porque de BORREGA para arriba... Vamos a ver, amador, ¿has mirados las fronteras de Ucrania?... por un lado, RUSIA... Por el otro: POLONIA, REP. CHECA/ESLOVAQUIA, HUNGRIA, RUMANIA/MOLDAVIA. No sé, pero CÓMO me recuerdan los escenarios de la 2ª Guerra Mundial y, anteriormente, los de la 1ª Guerra Mundial... En fin, yo tengo mi opinión al respecto y el día que se "lie" -si se "lia"... y yo creo que será así- a más de uno le va a pillar con "bragas" en vez de con "calzoncillos"...

Y dejo esto (¡Hola! Tons)...

- ¿Se acerca el momento en el que la 'economía de la burbuja' desemboque en el caos?- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

No me he visto el vídeo porque ese juego visual que se traen la Stacy con el Max ya empieza a cansarme (no me refiero a lo que dicen) sin embargo, me he leído el texto de la noticia y me quedo con lo siguiente:

_"Esperan poder vender la economía mundial (que mueve muchos billones de dólares) a un precio elevado sin que nadie se preocupe de llevar la contabilidad para comprobar si existe un nivel de ganancias y de flujo de caja que justifique esos precios tan elevados", critica Keiser. "*No en vano, la economía de hoy no ofrece los salarios necesarios para que los trabajadores puedan comprar productos y que las ganancias y las acciones de esas empresas suban*", concluye."_

Precisamente, de lo que se trata es de acabar con los salarios.

El cambio de paradigma es que los asalariados ya no son necesarios.

Éste es un movimiento tecnológico que arranca en los 80. Cuando la tecnología entiende que el asalariado se puede tecnologizar. Han pasado 36 años y la cosa avanza, a marchas forzadas e indefectiblemente.

Vivimos los tiempos del cambio (del cambio de paradigma), tomará el tiempo que tome pero la línea directriz *ya* está marcada. Todo es cuestión de tiempo (y de rentabilidad de la operación, en los tiempos). Asistimos al final de los salarios porque asistimos al final del asalariado, con él, los sindicatos, los partidos políticos, los parlamentos, los Estados, las naciones y ¿por qué no decirlo? las reivindicaciones, las luchas por las mejoras, la controversia tan benefactora entre yo pienso esto y usted piensa aquello, la tertulia en el café, la tertulia en el foro, la conversación, el intercambio, la bronca, la paz, en fin, en dos palabras todo lo que hace que el ser humano se sienta humano.

¿A cambio?

Robots, Renta Básica Universal, mucho circo audiovisual, disolución en el éter LGTBeriano del concepto hombre-mujer (¡ojo! yo no tengo nada contra esos seres humanos pero, por supuesto, sí contra esos "colectivos mediatizados) ...

Y ¿para comer?

Bazofia (así los matamos cuanto antes que somos demasiados) 

¡Que mundo!


----------



## amador (8 Oct 2016)

Efectivamente Fernando, la UE no da seguridad militar efectiva.

Me refería a la sensación de seguridad que da la Unidad Europea a la población, que es más "sociológica" que real. Es un falsa sensación de seguridad, pero tiene mucho tirón en la gente.

Si hubiera un conflicto militar gordo, me da la impresión que cada país se miraría su ombligo y a la porra la UE.

... y la OTAN, buaaa, ¿qué haría?. Sería lo que le interese a USA.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: ¿De dónde sacas que la UE da "Seguridad" en materia militar? En todo caso sería la OTAN y ahí hay varios países que NO pertenecen a la UE. Y sobre la puta INOPIA de la gente, mejor NO opinar, porque de BORREGA para arriba... Vamos a ver, amador, ¿has mirados las fronteras de Ucrania?... por un lado, RUSIA... Por el otro: POLONIA, REP. CHECA/ESLOVAQUIA, HUNGRIA, RUMANIA/MOLDAVIA. No sé, pero CÓMO me recuerdan los escenarios de la 2ª Guerra Mundial y, anteriormente, los de la 1ª Guerra Mundial... En fin, yo tengo mi opinión al respecto y el día que se "lie" -si se "lia"... y yo creo que será así- a más de uno le va a pillar con "bragas" en vez de con "calzoncillos"...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, amador: Que esto lo dijera un boxeador...

"Imposible es sólo una palabra que usan los hombres débiles para vivir fácilmente en el mundo que se les dio, sin atreverse a explorar el poder que tienen para cambiarlo. Imposible no es un hecho, es una opinión. Imposible no es una declaración, es un reto. Imposible es potencial. Imposible es Temporal. Imposible no es nada." (Muhammad Ali)

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2016)

La UE es solo un chiringuito económico sustentado en el teórico libre comercio y libre circulación de capitales y ciudadanos...o sea una unión monetaria y económica.

Hablando en "plata" *un negocio*

Una especie de cooperativa dónde cada uno aporta lo que tiene paara intercambiar o vender...fuera de eso, no me cabe duda que si hubiera un conflicto bélico relevante en el seno de la UE cada uno se tendría que sacar las castañas del fuego.

¿habrá tal conflicto?

Bueno, la base de los conflictos son los intereses económicos y estratégicos, y aquí en la "vieja" Europa sobre todo, los chiringuitos están bastante quemados...no hay gas, no hay petróleo, no hay pesca, no hay minería...

¿para que cojones interesa Europa?

Pues se me ocurre que para venderle cosas, cosas baratas desde China, cosas caras desde Japón y USA, energía desde Rusia...

¿vamos a joder este mercado de "pardillos" con una guerra?

Mientras sigan pagando lo que compran, supongo que no...pero como *nada es imposible*, dejaremos un margen de error al respecto...

Sigo pensando más en guerras de divisas, tipos de interes, abaratamiento de costes, deslocalizaciones geográficas, mano de obra "esclava", y multinacionales dominantes.

Someter a un pueblo hoy en día, es más cuestión de astucia y marketing que de balas y bombas...aun que estas últimas, disparadas y colocadas de cuando en cuando y de manera estratégica ayudan a vender mejor determinados "productos" e ideales.

Buenas noches a todos, mañana domingo, un día más...un día menos.


----------



## frisch (8 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Imposible es sólo una palabra que usan los hombres débiles para vivir fácilmente en el mundo que se les dio,
> 
> .../...



No sé si me incluyes en el paquete, apreciado (y tú lo sabes) Fernando.

Pero discrepo (mientras la tecnología todavía me lo permita).

La cuestión no está tanto en la diferencia entre hombres débiles u hombres fuertes.

Ése es un discurso belicista que no deja de ser "el que antes y más fuerte pega el puñetazo prevalece (y, además, a la larga no necesariamente gana)".

Yo tengo otro discurso, que es igual de luchador y quizás más que el que tú pronas.

Buscar lo que caracteriza al ser humano, no en su egoísmo, sino en su necesidad, y luchar por ello.

Para mi la vida no es la sabana africana en la que uno trata de sobrevivir. No yo soy una gacela frente a un león, ni un león frente a una gacela, ni una cucaracha frente a un insecticida, ni el insecticida frente a la cucaracha.

Soy un ser humano.

Y lo reivindico, y lucho partiéndome los dientes desde hace muchísimos años, a los 18 pasé por una cárcel (por opinar), mi condición de ser humano. Bueno, no fue mi único desencuentro con la "Autoridad" (bien diferente de la "Auctoritas").

Hoy asisto, no impertérrito, a la trivialización, de ello.

No te lo tomes a mal y te pido que me lo expliques si no es así, pero yo creo que hoy en día el discurso general es salvarse a uno mismo frente a lo que se considera una afrenta. El resto ¡Que se las apañe! ¡Pandilla de ignorantes!

A mi no me interesa salvarme si junto conmigo no se salvan los cercanos, los conocidos y los desconocidos.

¡No tendría con quien hablar!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Mi comentario estaba dirigido al que había hecho amador... Por tanto, para nada iba dirigido a ti, pero vamos si te has sentido "identificado", pues ya no es asunto mío y SÍ tuyo, ¿No?

Sobre tu comentario, qué quieres que te diga... Es tu opinión y la respeto, pero yo tengo otra visión del hombre, el mundo, etc. Y decirte que lo que subrayas fue parte de una opinión expresada por Muhammad Ali -NO es mía- y con la que estoy TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (8 Oct 2016)

Hola, los islamistas han ganado hoy las elecciones en Marruecos. Mal asunto si nuestro vecino del sur se radicaliza...
El partido islamista gana las elecciones de Marruecos entre denuncias de fraude y abstenci


Un saludo


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

El País sin Nombre en Marruecos nunca se planteó montar una primavera árabe. Luego, nada que temer por ese lado.

El resultado de las elecciones de hoy, en mi opinión, no es más que un movimiento más por el Mohamed de turno (esta vez el sexto) para hacer como que cambian las cosas pero seguir él mandando (bueno, él o los que le manden a él).

Es un país tapón.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, algunos podéis seguir pensando como lo deseéis, no faltaría más, pero el "patio" está que "arde"... Vamos a "actualizarnos" en cuanto a Geopolítica se refiere, ya que en esto los mass mierda siguen "missing"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...mente-la-escalada-de-la-tension-contra-rusia-

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> El País sin Nombre en Marruecos nunca se planteó montar una primavera árabe. Luego, nada que temer por ese lado.
> 
> El resultado de las elecciones de hoy, en mi opinión, no es más que un movimiento más por el Mohamed de turno (esta vez el sexto) para hacer como que cambian las cosas pero seguir él mandando (bueno, él o los que le manden a él).
> 
> Es un país tapón.




Hola, mi visión es más pesimista. Yo creo que los EEUU controlan al rey de Marruecos y este sabe que mientras les obedezca no tiene problemas con las primaveras... 
Ahora, que la situación de España es más delicada ya que en un hipotético conflicto con nuestro vecino del sur estamos completamente solos y así lo dicen los acuerdos de la OTAN y los de la UE... Y que pasa si España toma una decisión que perjudica a los EEUU? Que nos tiran encima al vecino del sur y ni la OTAN ni la UE nos ayudarán...
Y para los que tengan dudas, desde hace 10 años el ejército de Marruecos supera en casi todos los campos a nuestro ejército. Tanto tecnológicamente como a nivel humano y en motivación. En lo único que podemos ganarles es en capacidad productiva y eso sólo cuenta en los conflictos largos.

Igual Fernandojcg como entendido en el tema puede aportar algo de mejor calidad que lo que yo digo.
Marruecos ya no es el país pobre que muchos creen.
Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Oct 2016)

Zerohedge publica...

Después de una semana de rumores de acuerdo inminente el viernes un falso titular del Deutsche Bank salvó el mercado. 

Der Spiegel (principal revista de Alemania, la de mayor tirada en Europa) sacó la noticia e inmediatamente Reuters (uno de los tres primeros proveedores mundiales de información financiera) lo distribuyó a nivel mundial:
“” Inversores de Qatar analizan elevar su participación en Deutsche Bank al 25%” (actualmente tienen alrededor del 10%)

Indican que un par de meses antes de la caída de Lehman Brothers se dio una situación idéntica, en aquella ocasión la noticia decía que el fondo soberano de Corea iba a tomar una importante participación de Lehman Brothers


Rumor Of Qatar Investment In Deutsche Bank Denied; Speculation Of A $1.2 Billion Margin Call Remains | Zero Hedge

Hoy domingo la trama se complica: "el CEO del DB vuelve a casa con las manos vacías"

Deutsche Bank CEO Returns Home Empty-Handed After Failing To Reach 'Deal' With DOJ: Bild | Zero Hedge

El lunes veremos que nuevas toma este culebrón; creo que incluso al mejor de los guionistas se le acaban los recursos para un feliz desenlace, a no ser que hagan como en el teatro clásico de la antigua Grecia, un "Deus ex machina", una deidad que dé un nuevo giro a la trama.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Yo veo muy difícil un conflicto con Marruecos, entre otras cosas porque los lazos entre la monarquía alauita y la borbón son muy fuertes. Juancar llamaba mi hermano a Mohamed V y hermano mayor de Mohamed VI (por la cuenta que le traía ya que parte de la fortuna que amasó el primero fue con la ayuda Mohamed V). Ya sé que de hermano a cargártelo o viceversa hay un paso pero los lazos de pelas son muy fuertes. Por otra parte está el tema saharaui que hasta fecha de hoy los mesetarios siempre le han sacado las castañas a los alauitas pero podría cambiar. Otra razón es que la influencia de La République en Marruecos es muy importante.

Yo veo más un conflicto con Argelia (mediante intermediarios, claro) y el tema de fondo podría ser el gas ya que los argelinos nos surten en gas pero resulta que su producción empieza a no ser suficiente para su consumo interno y, a la vez, exportarlo. Y ya se sabe cómo suele solucionar Occidente este tipo de contratiempos.

En fin, es una opinión más.

_Edito_ En fin, que me he liado con los alauitas. Donde pone Mohamed V leer Hassan II padre de Mohamed VI.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Oct 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, mi visión es más pesimista. Yo creo que los EEUU controlan al rey de Marruecos y este sabe que mientras les obedezca no tiene problemas con las primaveras...
> Ahora, que la situación de España es más delicada ya que en un hipotético conflicto con nuestro vecino del sur estamos completamente solos y así lo dicen los acuerdos de la OTAN y los de la UE... Y que pasa si España toma una decisión que perjudica a los EEUU? Que nos tiran encima al vecino del sur y ni la OTAN ni la UE nos ayudarán...
> Y para los que tengan dudas, desde hace 10 años el ejército de Marruecos supera en casi todos los campos a nuestro ejército. Tanto tecnológicamente como a nivel humano y en motivación. En lo único que podemos ganarles es en capacidad productiva y eso sólo cuenta en los conflictos largos.
> 
> ...



Hola Pedernal,

Yo no lo veo asi, lo veo como fernando, y es mas, es un seguro de vida ahora mismo. 

La "primavera arabe" en Marruecos "aparecio" en 2011, y que con bastante "mano izquierda" el Rey de Marruecos logro solventarla, no sin sudor y con momentos de muchas dudas. Han habido avances democraticos, muchos cosmeticos, pero al final, no nos enganyemos, la interpretacion del islam hoy en dia no permite que exista en democracia, es teocratico por definicion (recomiendo leer a la ya fallecida Fatima Mernissi, una escritora culta y con una sensibilidad exquisita, capaz de razonar sin odio a unos y a otros el por que islam y democracia son terminos antiteticos hoy en dia).

Sobre estas elecciones, lo primero: ha habido la misma participacion que en las elecciones del 2011 (cuando todo estaba caldeado!)... es decir, nada de sangre caliente, nada de mayor afluencia por descontento, etc, etc

Segundo, la evolucion ha sido que el PAM ha pasado de 47 a 102 escanyos, mientras que el PJD ha pasado de 107 a 122. Los islamistas han subido, pero la oposicion tambien. Es decir, el PJD esta "contenido".

El PAM, partido fundado por El Himma y con nuevo secretario general, sigue siendo el tampon (termino quimico) y el comodin del Rey... los propios estadounidenses hicieron publico que el partido de El Himma se creo en 2008 como herramienta del monarca para contener la evolucion de los islamistas (PJD)... En las municipales del 2009 arrasaron, cuando venian de perder las elecciones del 2008 (transfuguismo y oligarquias mueven los votos locales en Marruecos), y esos suelen reportar "alto". Todo se cuece en las municipales, que es de donde sale el dinero que se mueve dia a dia... en eso el actual rey hizo "limpia", en especial en las ciudades del norte, porque tal era el grado de corrupcion que no avanzaban... ahora si viajais de Ceuta a Tetuan, y de alli hacia el el norte, vereis el cambio... a mejor... 

Estados Unidos no "controlaban" a Hassan II; con el hijo no lo se sinceramente. Hay intereses comunes como un enclave geo-estrategico de ese pais, asi que la influencia americana es evidente. 

De momento, como yo lo veo, es que el monarca alaui mantiene la situacion bajo control.

Y por cierto, aunque no se publiquen en prensa, cortan el primer atisbo de radicalismo a traves de la policia, yendo a sus casas y sacandolos de alli... 

Lo unico que yo hecho de menos ahora es un Ministro del Interior ferreo, pero por suerte, algunos militares (la tradicion es familiar, mucho mas que en Espanya), siguen teniendo el poder y el control (por ejemplo, la pesca), asi que en la medida que no cale una desazon en el pueblo (siempre es por el vil metal), la situacion sigue bajo control.

Por eso sigo yendo a pasar estadias alli...


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Respecto al artículo de "El Espía Digital" Fernando ¿no crees que toda esta escalada - no paro de leer artículos aquí y allá sobre el tema - está muy ligado y, sobre todo, sesgado por lo de las curiosas elecciones en el País sin Nombre?

Cuando pasen éstas, todo podría volver a su cauce (quiero decir al viaje sin retorno).

Incluso hay veces que pienso (son intuiciones sin más y muy de andar por casa) que si es cierto que en lo alto de la pirámide los enemigos acérrimos se encuentran aunque sean otras personas con otros intereses comunes, quizás todo este pequeño circo de no me toques el meñique que te corto la cabeza, no es sino un paripé para influenciar en los resultados de las elecciones más cirquenses del planeta Tierra.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Excelente comentario e interesante la cuestión que planteas. Mira, en lo personal, sigo pensando que España ganaría fácilmente a Marruecos en un conflicto armado, al menos en estos momentos... Militarmente, somos más fuertes y mejores, aparte de disponer de unas importantes unidades de élite: Legión Española, BRIPAC (Brigada Paracaidista), GOE (Grupo de Operaciones Especiales), UOE, EZAPAC, Infantería de Marina... No está de más recordar que ésta última es la más antigua del mundo y el GOE está entre los punteros de la OTAN. Además, hay algo que no tienes en cuenta: España tiene capacidad para fabricar armas nucleares. Y, de hecho, ya estaba en disposición de hacerlo en tiempos del Franquismo y si no hubiera sido por los americanos, España hubiera dispuesto de ellas pocos años después del asesinato del Almirante Carrero Blanco y que yo vinculo, entre otros asuntos, con esto que comento.

Eso no quita para que recordemos un poco la Historia y la "fiabilidad" de nuestros "aliados" y eso es algo que debió pesar y mucho en los políticos y mandos militares franquistas... ¿A qué me estoy refiriendo? Bien, si de esto no se habla o bien se oculta deliberadamente, es sabido que en 1957 unidades del Ejército Real Marroquí, disfrazadas de bandas armadas, atacaron Ifni. España, en aquel entonces, NO pudo emplear en la defensa de aquel territorio el material de origen norteamericano cedido a nuestro país como consecuencia de los acuerdos de 1953. Nuestros paracaidistas se tuvieron que lanzar desde aviones Junkers alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial y la Infantería se batió con los mosquetones "Modelo Coruña" de 1945.

Evidentemente, hoy NO existirían esas restricciones en la utilización de nuestro armamento, pero es un ejemplo que pongo de la "fiabilidad" que nos da EE.UU. y tampoco debemos dejar de lado la influencia que tiene Francia en el país marroquí. Es decir, veo bastante improbable un ataque militar por parte de Marruecos si no contará con el "visto bueno" de esas dos potencias.

Me preocupa mucho más esta noticia y que ha pasado bastante desapercibida en nuestro país y no así en los medios militares españoles...

- El pacto militar de Marruecos con Arabia Saudí enciende las alarmas

Eso SÍ que puede revertir el nivel comparativo entre ambas fuerzas armadas, pero en cuanto a la calidad y al adiestramiento militar, los marroquíes están todavía muy lejos de poder competir con los españoles. Y, además, Pedernal, los árabes como ejércitos funcionan francamente mal a la hora de enfrentarse a ejércitos "occidentalizados" a la hora de combatir y tienes el ejemplo de Israel... O la incapacidad demostrada por Irak, Libia y Siria para defender sus territorios.

# frisch: Hombre, para mí está muy CLARO... Putin tenía otras opciones antes de ESCUPIR claramente al rostro del Imperio y se le "entiende" perfectamente. NO, yo creo que Putin ya sabe cuál va a ser el resultado de las elecciones americanas y que el "enemigo" va a ser el MISMO y "reforzado"...

Yo entiendo que a la gente NO le guste ver más allá, es más a mí tampoco me gustaría que esto se saliera de "madre", pero llevamos unos años en que la "escalada" es continúa y si se tensa la cuerda, pues encontrará su "límite" y más allá acabará rompiéndose... Vamos, de lógica aplastante.

Lo que sucede, frisch, es que los mass mierda de por aquí NO informan de casi nada y, en cambio, "cosas" están sucediendo y muchas... Por ejemplo, no hace muchos días que tratamos por aquí la "incursión" en aguas occidentales de dos bombarderos estratégicos rusos, pero es que días antes los americanos ya habían tocados los "huevos" con sus aviones en el Mar Negro...

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21: Es que pretenden tomarnos el "pelo"... Hace dos años, Qatar tuvo que acudir en auxilio del Deutsche Bank en una ampliación de capital urgente que tuvo que realizar. Y ahora se especula con lo que ya comenté en su momento: mientras "puedan" buscarán las "ayudas" por las buenas y por las malas... Saben que si ese "Coloso" se cae, pues ya veremos lo qué queda en pie... Eso o ganar tiempo para provocar una "voladura controlada" y creo que en eso están...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Yo entiendo que a la gente NO le guste ver más allá, es más a mí tampoco me gustaría que esto se saliera de "madre", pero llevamos unos años en que la "escalada" es continúa y si se tensa la cuerda, pues encontrará su "límite" y más allá acabará rompiéndose... Vamos, de lógica aplastante.



Yo no lo veo tan claro y me gustaría que, sabiendo tú más, rebatieras y/o aclarases mis dudas que son lo que son pero son las mías.

De lo que entiendo, muchas de las guerras que ha padecido este planeta y, por citar una, la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los actores entre bambalinas no fueron los que luego aparecían en las películas (sean de Hollywood, de Cinecittà, etc.).

No me extiendo sobre las informaciones, porque sé que las conoces de sobra pero por dar pinceladas, la participación del gran capital (me refiero a los que movían y mueven la pasta) financiando a unos y a otros.

Bien. Si es cierto que las guerras no son que Mariano Rajoy se cabrea con François Hollande porque en Perpynyà han atacado cuatro camiones con verduras de Almería y la lía parda, sino que ésa es la excusa ¿qué nos impediría pensar que al gran capital (insisto el gran capital no es un concepto bolchevique sino los que tienen la pasta, que pueden ser bolcheviques, maoístas, ultraliberales o las tres cosas a la vez), ahora ya muy concentrado y en vísperas de un cambio de paradigma fenomenal (a saber, como ejemplo, lo de escribir con una pluma, bolígrafo o con un teclado, se acabó, ahora se escribe dictando y si me apuras sólo con pensarlo) no le interesa ninguna guerra global - las locales sí -? ¿qué interés tendría que los políticos dejaran jugar a los militares de turno a Geyperman, sabiendo que esos políticos no son sino monigotes y sólo mandan en sus casas a la hora de comer?

Yo no lo veo tan claro.

No veo una cuerda que se tensa *y se rompe*.

Dicho de otra manera, si los que mandan de verdad, no son ni siquiera Wall Street ¿para qué se pelearían entre ellos? Sería como desdoblarse y montar una película esquizofrénica.

Bueno, gracias de antemano por tus comentarios y disculpa mi ignorancia.


----------



## timi (9 Oct 2016)

buena tarde de domingo ,,,
a mi parecer , no es que se tense la cuerda , sino que ya esta rota , simplemente buscan la excusa .
Dicen que dos no se pelean si uno no quiere , pues bien , uno ya ha dicho claramente que busca la confrontación , y el otro esta buscando su mejor momento para actuar y defenderse de la mejor manera posible.
Esta claro que en una confrontación a esta escala , todos salimos perdiendo , pero los mandamases les da igual , las neuronas no les funcionan adecuadamente , son esquizofrénicos y para ellos esto no es mas que una partida de ajedrez. Y no te quepa la menor duda que de puertas a dentro , igual comen juntos y todo.

Estamos inmersos en una guerra económica, y mientras los divierta , no ira a mas , es una cuestión de egos , cuando se aburran , lo sufriremos en nuestras carnes. 

dejo esto que refleja un poco lo que comento


The Oil Crash: ¿Cuándo se hundirá el sistema?


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Bueno, timi, es cierto, ésa es otra posibilidad. La cuerda ya está rota y ahora se trata de contar que sigue entera. ¡Que no sea por falta de realidad virtual!


----------



## gurrumino (9 Oct 2016)

Hola que tal todos foreros. 

Sobre el tema en candelero..¿explotaremos, implosionaremos?, yo digo, o mas bien siento que sí, por una u otra cosa, pero es como si llevase un reloj interior que dice que ya toca, la historia y el tiempo en que se basa dan todas las señales, visceral que es uno 8:.

Pdt. No sé si darle al botón antes de acostarme esta noche (llámese pay), la cosa está que arde.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

Hola, frisch: Yo NO pretendo "convencer" a NADIE... Simplemente, hago unos comentarios que intento estén lo más completos posibles en cuanto a información y argumentación aportada. Luego, cada cual es muy libre de pensar u opinar al respecto.

¿En qué quedamos la "cuerda" está rota o no? Yo diría que aún NO, pero desde luego está más que tensada y a punto de romperse... Además, en todos los órdenes: financiero, económico, geopolítico, etc., etc. Y esa "sensación" la tiene cualquiera que tenga "dos dedos de frente" y un poco de información "veraz" o, cuanto menos, que sepa "diseccionarla"... Mira, frisch, uno de mis grandes "aciertos" -uno más- fue el de advertir de que se iba a producir una intervención militar de Rusia en Siria y eso se produjo días después... No soy ningún "pitoniso", pero SÍ que entiendo sobre temas militares y geopolíticos y te diré más: me adelanté a cualquier medio especializado en este tema concreto... Evidentemente, NO a cualquier militar o politólogo que estuviera al tanto de lo que se estaba "cociendo"...

De nuevo, frisch, entras en contradicción: ¿Desde cuándo los que cortan el bacalao NO se destrozan entre ellos? Un mero ejemplo: a Lehman Brothers y a la Banca de inversión americana ¿quién se la "cepilló"? Sólo falta ver quién resultó el gran GANADOR... NO, frisch, esa visión "conpirativa" que tienes es para mí muy "simplista" y que, quizás, se amolda a tus creencias, conocimientos, etc. y ahí yo no me meto: cada uno sabe lo que sabe... Y estoy seguro de que existen terrenos que dominas más que algunos de los temas que tocamos por aquí, pero -insisto- NO tengo ninguna intención de "convencerte" y tampoco tiempo para ello...

Y te voy a poner otro ejemplo: el otro día ya sabes que se efectuó un ataque contra la Libra, pero al mismo tiempo contra los algoritmos de esos rivales que tú ves en el mismo "corral"... Cualquiera que conozca el mundo de las Divisas sabe de la magnitud del daño causado ahí y que NADIE explicará fuera de que ha sido un "error" y ya está...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Bueno, Fernando, es que te lo tomas todo en el primer grado.

Yo no te preguntaba si tratabas de convencerme o no, te hacía otra pregunta a la que un poquito más adelante contestas, en parte, y te lo agradezco.

No, no hay contradicción porque para alguien que vive en el primer grado, en el que todo es blanco o negro pues, obviamente, no hay lugar a contradicción: "creo esto y se acabó" ya pueden caer chuzos. Y si me equivoco pues lo digo o no lo digo depende de cuánto de honesto soy.

Pero para los que vivimos en primeros, segundos e incluso terceros grados pues es lógico que nos hagamos preguntas e incluso, cuando creemos tener respuestas, dudemos. Somos muchos en esa tesitura. Hemos vivido lo nuestro, la vida nos ha enseñado y sobre todo desenseñado. No somos descreídos pero tampoco somos convencidos. En realidad somos unos escépticos y tratamos de hacer uso de nuestro escepticismo para aportar nuestro granito de arena en el buen desenvolver de nosotros, nuestros seres cercanos, los conocidos y, por ende, los desconocidos.

¡Curioso dicho en boca de un creyente como yo!

Tú dirás que todo depende de las fuentes que uno maneja pero, Fernando, tú sabes que las únicas fuentes de información fidedignas son las que uno ha vivido, lo cual limita mucho la "fidedignidad" de las fuentes.

Yo te puedo asegurar, por ejemplo, por fuentes fidedignas (las mías) que en el pueblo de Asafo en Gana, donde trabajé, la llegada de la televisión fue el comienzo del fin de la tertulia. Asistí a ello en directo.

Pero poco más.

Es decir que vuelvo a plantear mi pregunta, sabiendo que lo de las fuentes de información, pues es lo que es y vale lo que vale (mucho o poco chi lo sa!). Lo que importa son las opiniones fundadas en conocimientos, parciales, siempre (eso ya lo sabemos) y como se decía en la mili: "Valor: se le supone".

¿Es posible que los que dominan el mundo, de verdad, arriba en la pirámide, si los hubiere, estén montando este circo de yo entro en tus cielos, tú entras en los míos porque en noviembre hay elecciones en el País sin Nombre y, esta vez, bien curiosas, entre el Pato Donald y la Daisy Duck? (ambos de los Estudios Walt Disney).


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

Bueno, bueno... ahí lo dejo y está "calentito", recién salido del horno... NO, no parece que mis "percepciones" anden equivocadas... sino a qué viene tanto "ruido"... Ja,ja,ja...

- Suecia reclutará mujeres para el servicio militar debido a "la amenaza rusa" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Bueno y ésta:

Norway Announces Massive Withdrawals From Sovereign Wealth Fund To Cover Deficits | Zero Hedge

¿Y?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

¿Y? Pues, lo comentado: la "cuerda" se está rompiendo en todos los órdenes y lo que sucede con el Fondo Soberano de Noruega es muy REVELADOR y PREOCUPANTE... Si había algo "sólido" era ese Fondo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Sigo sin verlo tan claro como tú.
La cuerda (ya sé que al decir esto entro en terrenos Eladio Fernández, pero bueno, es lo que pienso - dudando, siempre dudando -) que se va a romper no es ésta, la de los fondos noruegos, o nuestras pelas y nuestras habas, sino, nosotros mismos.

El producto que se negocia en ése macro virtual mercado somos nosotros mismos.

El mismísimo ser humano (no su televisor o sus onzas de oro o sus alubias) sino él mismo.

De hecho ¿qué es facebook o whatsApp ...?

El negocio en el que la mercancía no es algo sino alguien. Usted.


Fernando si me mandas a pasear no te culparé por ello pero bueno, lo quería decir.

Nada sumamente grave ocurrirá, en el sentido de que todo se vaya a criar malvas (en el otro sentido, en el de el sufrimiento, obviamente, de eso, los seres humanos mondos y lirondos, saben un rato) hasta que no se consiga dominar al ser humano.

El objetivo no es lo que tienes, eres tú.

En fin, es lo que pienso.

Los susodichos fondos soberanos noruegos, alimentados con el beneficio (maná inesperado en un país que vivía de los cruceros y poco más) del petróleo que se extrajo y que, en su tiempo, eran dedicados al futuro de los noruegos, ejemplo loado por muchos como una buena manera de utilizar, pensando en el futuro y no el presente inmediato, no dejaban de ser pelas en un mundo de pelas (*en un mundo de pelas*).

¡Increíble!

Los Noruegos se caen de la cesta.

Pero era de prever.

Nada de qué preocuparse.

No es su dinero lo que nos interesa (eso nos lo llevamos, así, en un plisplas)

Lo que nos interesa es Usted.

(¡vaya, ya la he liado!)


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

# frisch: ¿Por qué tendría que enviarte a "pasear"? En todo caso como candidato a la "ONCE"... En fin, tú tienes tu opinión y la argumentas, pero con un sin fin de dudas... de manera que yo sigo creyendo en aquello que puedo analizar dentro de lo que conozco o sé "diseccionar". Lo demás, francamente, es algo que no me quita el "Sueño"... Aquí estamos para debatir, aportar información y NO para ponernos de acuerdo en casi todo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2016)

Bienaventurados los ciegos porque ellos verán el Reino de los cielos

Es broma.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Será por eso: porque están CIEGOS... También es broma.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2016)

*Frisch* me congratula que empieces a rascar algo de la superficie...

Tú puedes ser un valor, por consiguiente ya te has convertido en mercancia, más o menos valiosa dependiendo de unos baremos.

La edad, el sexo, los conocimientos, disponibilidad...

¿que es un soldado para su pais?...¿un hombre?...¿un número?...

¿qué es un cantante de moda?

¿un deportista de élite?

¿que es Frisch?

Claro que somos mercancias, y hasta añadiría que se nos puede poner precio...las aseguradoras ya lo hacen...incluso los estados lo hacen...

¿que te pensabas que éramos?...entes divinas destinadas a buscar un noble fin en este universo.

Tampoco creo que haya cambiado tanto esto a lo largo de la historia...

¿que era un hombre en Egipto?...sacando al Faraón...el resto "mercancía"

¿hablamos de la antigua Roma?...saldados, esclavos, sirvientes..."mercancía"

Cuando pensamos en el oficio más viejo del mundo, de que estamos hablando..."mercancia"

¿Cobras un salario a final de mes?...o sea, tienes un precio...."mercancia"

En cuanto al a cuerda, disiento de lo comentado, ni está tensa, ni está rota...la tenemos al cuello, y con nudo ajustado tipo "corbata"...

¿es esto malo?...pues no lo sé, pero al tener ese nudo al cuello nos convertimos automáticamente en "esclavos" del verdugo al que le debemos algo, o sea..."mercancia" del estado de turno.

¿que quiebra el estado de turno?...pues tu como mercancia que eres, te depreciarás, y tendrás que trabajar por el "caldo" para otro estado que no haya quebrado, para el que no serás más que "mercancia"

En cuanto a los noruegos...pues creo que van a ser una "mercancia" en depreciación mientras el oro negro no recupere con fuerza el precio...no sé demasiado del tema, pero creo que por aquí se comentó que el petroleo del mar del norte era bastante flojillo en calidad comparado con el de los árabes por ejemplo.

Esa es otra cosa que tienen las "mercancias"...que las puedes comparar con otras, y elegir la que más te convenga dependiendo de tus intereses.

Un saludo y muy buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (10 Oct 2016)

Paketazo, es que yo creo en Jesucristo. Dios que vino a este mundo a vivir con los seres humanos para terminar dejándose matar por los mismos (ya se sabe que en toda sociedad civilizada, es al mensajero al que se liquida - tú que lees francés no dejes de leer a René Girard - La Violence et le Sacré).

Luego, no tengo ninguna sensación de ser ningún valor para el Dios Dinero.

Es más, considero la posibilidad de morir en la indigencia por joder (perdón) al Dios Dinero.


----------



## disken (10 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Paketazo, es que yo creo en Jesucristo. Dios que vino a este mundo a vivir con los seres humanos para terminar dejándose matar por los mismos (ya se sabe que en toda sociedad civilizada, es al mensajero al que se liquida - tú que lees francés no dejes de leer a René Girard - La Violence et le Sacré).
> 
> Luego, no tengo ninguna sensación de ser ningún valor para el Dios Dinero.
> 
> Es más, considero la posibilidad de morir en la indigencia por joder (perdón) al Dios Dinero.



Comparto la idea, no somos nosotros el producto como simple mercancia de intercambio, por nuestra capacidad de trabajo o productividad, sino que nosotros somos el producto de consumo en si mismo.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Oct 2016)

Y todo producto o mercancia, a la vez que intercambiable, es desechable.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 06:30 ----------

Y sobre OPEP y no OPEP:

Oil prices fall over doubts that non-OPEC producers will cut output | Reuters

Recordad lo que os comentaba: con los records de produccion de Rusia, el shale oil (insisto en que es corto plazo) e Iran, a ver como van a cumplir los miembros de la OPE con su promesa de reducir 700 kbd, que a la postre, en el neto de la produccion mundial, quizas sea -400 kbd, es decir, nada...

El brent tiene que caer...


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Oct 2016)

Buenos días

Partial Silver Crash, Report 9 October, 2016

..."Last week, we calculated a fundamental price of just over $16. This week, it dropped another buck fifty. At current levels of supply and demand, silver metal would clear at $14.60. In other words, it’s still about three bucks below the market price...."

El artículo completo apunta a una nueva caída de los MPs

¡Buena semana para todos!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Al leer tu último comentario me "jodía" por dentro... porque de alguna manera es así. No sé si tú has leído a Eduardo Galeano (ya fellecido), pero fíjate en una de las "perlas" que nos dejo: "Mercado: lugar donde se fija el precio de la gente y otras mercancías."

Y ésta otra es aplicable a las "Religiones" más "estructuradas", es decir en las que yo NO creo: "De cada día nace una historia porque estamos hechos de átomos, estamos hechos de historias."

paketazo, si un día te es posible -porque no lo hayas hecho aún- y tienes tiempo para ello, te interesaría leer algo de Eduardo Galeano. Un tipo que tenía mucho en común con los que solemos escribir por aquí.

# JohnGalt: Gracias por el aporte. Si está claro: "números" son "números"... Y el precio del Petróleo sólo tiene una dirección: la de CAER... De todas formas, todo anda muy "anestesiado" a la espera de que haya una nueva Presidenta en los EE.UU. Luego, más tarde o más temprano, empezaremos a ver las peores "caras" en muchas cosas y que ahora andan aparcadas en el "tíntero"...

Y esta noche, en Asia (CHINA...), el Oro apenas se ha movido... SÍ, ha subido, pero tampoco para tirar "cohetes" y allí esta madrugada ha llegado a cotizar en los $1258,50... Hace unos minutos andaba por los $1263,75 y la Plata en los $17,678... Y el movimiento al alza actual se ha realizado en el horario de pre-apertura europeo.

En fin, cada vez estoy más convencido de que en el "Cartel" andan "compinchados" los MISMOS de SIEMPRE... independientemente, de si tienen los ojos "achinados" o NO...

Y dejo esto...

- La riqueza no se distribuye sola

Saludos.


----------



## amador (10 Oct 2016)

Aquí tenemos a Juan Ramón Rayo con un artículo que no viene a cuento con la que está cayendo.

Parece contra-infomación. Ya lo decía Punset en Redes, la sociedad va mejorando en riqueza a largo plazo, pero precisamente ahora no estamos en pendiente positiva en Europa. Hasta el FMI lo dice (artículo que ha enlazado Fernando). Lo dicho, no viene a cuento esto ...

Economía: ¡Hurra! Menos pobreza y menos desigualdad en el mundo. Blogs de Laissez faire

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

# amador: ¿Qué se ha "fumado" o "bebido" este "polluelo"? No merece que pierda ni un minuto en comentar algo que he dejado de leer desde las primeras líneas...

Y no existe pendiente "positiva" en NINGUNA parte del mundo... ¡Joder! si "desmaquillamos" los datos macro hay lo que hay... Y hay que ser un completo IMBËCIL para NO verlo, pero bueno ya estamos habituados a que existan aquellos que se "venden" por el puto dinero... Por ejemplo, amador, tú has estado hace poco en la Argentina y ¿has visto prosperidad general en aquel país? Más bien, ¿no habrás percibido mayor desigualdad? Y, en nuestro país, NO es aplicable también lo que ha escrito este IMPRESENTABLE... Anda que cuando lea esta MIERDA, ya veremos con qué nos "obsequia" el bueno de D. Roberto Centeno...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2016)

Rebotillo tímido en el oro tras la sobreventa de estas semanas. Dejabamos el viernes la cosa en 1259$ y hoy estamos sobre 1260$, pero con poca garra, pues salió fuerte de mañana, pero ahora mismo va flojeando.

Seguimos en la zona clave por abajo, 1260$...para medio plazo nos sirve para iniciar una remontada, ahora bien, como siga tonteando a la baja de ese soporte, nos vamos abajo de nuevo, y por consiguiente tocará esperar.

*frisch* Jesucristo se dejó matar por los hombres...pero otros muchos antes que él, y otros muchos despues que él, siguieron ese mismo destino.

¿de que le valió que le colgaran en la cruz?...¿es mejor el mundo desde entonces comparado con el mundo anterior a ese acontecimiento?
Entiendo tu trasfondo filosófico/religioso del a cuestión hombre-mercancía...es más, yo creo en ese concepto, no en el mercantilista explicitamente, si no en el hombre como medio y fin del propio sistema de comercio.

Eso sí, en cuanto al Dios cristiano, si yo leo un libro y me encuetro esto:

_Y dijo Dios: Hagamos al hombre á nuestra imagen, conforme á nuestra semejanza; y señoree en los peces de la mar, y en las aves de los cielos, y en las bestias, y en toda la tierra, y en todo animal que anda arrastrando sobre la tierra_

A parte de no seguir leyendo más, puedes tener por seguro que ese dios es un ególatra y un dictador.

*Charitazo21* ¿cuando empezaba la movida esa del oro para arriba? 

*Fernando* tu que sabes de estas cosas, estaba pensando eso que cometabais algunos de conflictos, tensiones...que si Rusia está estirando la goma...y yo como pienso más al estilo de un economista que al de un estratega miliar, pensé:

Rusia depende enormemente de las ventas exteriores de petroleo y gas, además de minería (hierro, nikel, volframio, platino, diamantes...)...y ahora mismo los mercados bajistas en commodities perjudican enormemente la balanza comercial Rusa.

¿que sucedería si aumenta la tensión Rusia Europa oriental?...hablo de a nivel de commodities.

Podría ser interesante para Putin mantener una tensión controlada, pero firme, para intentar mantener los precios al alza, o almenos por encima de unos mínmos que le garanticen la entrada de divisas, y por consiguiente el maquillaje contrable Ruso que aleje el fantasma de las bancarotas?

Es solo una hipótesis.

Por cierto he empezado a posicionarme sutilmente en GBP...nada de derivados...el banco me permite abrir CC en esta moneda.

Un saludo y buen resto de lunes a todos.

Edito aquí para no abrir otro post: *gurrumino* abro cuenta en Libras, o sea cambio cromos de € por cromos de Libra...lo que vendría a ser largo en libra.

No es una posición abierta para especular...sería un suicidio si así lo hiciera, es solo una posición para medio plazo conservadora, que posiblemente incremente poco a poco dependiendo de como vea el gráfico.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Oct 2016)

!Cuanta info en cada una de vuestras aportaciones!, inabarcable para uno pero se hace lo que se puede:S).

Paketazo.. al referirte a posicionarte en gbp.. ¿a el alta o a lo pabajo?, si no es mucho preguntar claro está.

Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# gurrumino: Cuando se entra en una Divisa "física", aunque sea a través de una cuenta corriente, es por dos razones: una porque esperas que se aprecie y, en este caso, contra el EUR y la otra es como medida de "protección". Creo que ambas habrán pesado lo suyo en la decisión de paketazo de entrar en la Libra (GBP).

En lo personal, si bien estoy muy interesado en esa Divisa, creo que me voy a esperar a que toque los 0,9557 y ahí entraré con poco, ya que espero que siga cayendo si todo transcurre más o menos "normal"... Lo que ya de por sí es "apostar"...

# Charizatoooooo21: ¿Dónde estás? Está claro que eso de "augur" NO va contigo y sigue... sigue confiando en lo que dicen los medios "vendedores" y esperando "milagros" de la China mandarina... Hasta ahora por este hilo vamos mejor "enfocados", ¿será porque tenemos la "mente despejada" y NO "cobramos"? Me parece que debe ser eso...

# paketazo: No te creas que no he pensado en lo que comentas, pero NO, no lo veo... Vamos a ver, paketazo, el Petróleo, el Gas y otras Commodities van a emprender más pronto que tarde otra pendiente a la baja... ¿Favorece esto a Rusia? NO, ni mucho menos e incluso va a agudizar la Crisis económica que allí padecen. Además, es que si te fijas bien parece que el Índice del Dólar está volviendo a subir: hace unos minutos en los 96,81 (la resistencia más importante la tiene en los 97,44...). Digo esto porque si los americanos recrudecen la Guerra de las Divisas, el Rublo volvería a estar en una posición tan delicada como la que tuvo a primeros de año... y que continúa, a pesar de que ahora está en la mejor posición de lo que llevamos de año.

Francamente, paketazo, si continúa la presión de los EE.UU/OTAN en las fronteras rusas, más un recrudecimiento por distintas variables económico-financieras, la "goma" podría romperse perfectamente desde el lado de Rusia... Lo veríamos cómo que ha sido ella la que ha "empezado", pero en realidad sería una "defensa" ante una situación insostenible. En fin, paketazo, tampoco creas que lo tengo tan "claro" en el corto plazo, ya que entiendo que Putin es un tipo muy experto en gestionar crisis y las ha visto de todos los "colores": es un "superviviente"... perooooo a medio plazo NO pinta bien, la verdad, para qué "engañarnos".

Y en relación al Oro, pienso lo mismo que tú: NO me gusta lo que está haciendo... Así que habrá que esperar unos días y peor lo tiene a priori la Plata (a pesar de la subida que está teniendo hoy), pero -insisto- mejor dejamos pasar unos cuantos días... Además, que uno compra poco a poco... que yo tengo que ganarme la "pasta" currando y ésta no me sale por las orejas. Ya me gustaría a mí que fuera así...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (10 Oct 2016)

Una pregunta sobre fiscalidad de eso.

Si transfieres Euros a tu cuenta en Libras y más adelante haces lo contrario, ¿el banco te aplicará la retención del 19% sobre la diferencia (si la hay) como en los depósitos?

¿O no aplica nada y ya es tu responsabilidad declarar esa plusvalia en la declaración de renta ?

Supongo que el banco informa a la Agencia Tributaria de todos tus movimientos en divisas. ¿Es así?

Saludos





paketazo dijo:


> Edito aquí para no abrir otro post: *gurrumino* abro cuenta en Libras, o sea cambio cromos de € por cromos de Libra...lo que vendría a ser largo en libra.
> 
> No es una posición abierta para especular...sería un suicidio si así lo hiciera, es solo una posición para medio plazo conservadora, que posiblemente incremente poco a poco dependiendo de como vea el gráfico.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, amador: NO tengo ni idea sobre lo que preguntas y es que intento hacer los movimientos de la forma más "defensiva" posible ante los "depredadores" oficiales y legalizados, faltaría plus... pero yo no confío en las cuentas corrientes denominadas en otras Divisas. ¿Por qué? En caso de "quiebra" del proyecto europeo y regreso a las respectivas monedas de cada país, es decir Neo-pesetas aquí, pues podrían hacer lo propio con lo que hubiera en esas cuentas. No recuerdo qué pasó al respecto en la Argentina y, quizás, JohnGalt podría sacarnos de dudas.

De todas formas, amador, entiendo que en la formalización de dicha cuenta corriente debería ir especificado este tema que consultas y, a malas, se pregunta allí y en una de las oficinas de la Agencia Tributaria... por aquello de "contrastar".

En cualquier caso, ya sabéis que yo soy de "físico" en casi todo... Vamos, que NO me apañaría con una mujer "virtual"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2016)

amador dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre fiscalidad de eso.
> 
> Si transfieres Euros a tu cuenta en Libras y más adelante haces lo contrario, ¿el banco te aplicará la retención del 19% sobre la diferencia (si la hay) como en los depósitos?
> 
> ...



Incrementos de capital, si tienes la suerte de vender con plusvalías, te toca pasar por Montoro o quién esté llegado el día.

Ahora bien, si tu tienes C/C en una divisa X, y no la cambias a €, y usas esas divisas para comprar por ejemplo una onza de oro en GB...¿se me entiende, no?

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Blanco y en botella...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Al contrario que el pensamiento general del foro, pienso que el petróleo debería subir bastante.Desde luego, no mucho tiempo, porque la economía mundial no lo soportaría.

La razón es que la oferta va a caer bastante en los próximos años como consecuencia del paron inversor.No es rentable obtener el petróleo marginal (es decir el ultimo barril que se extrae) a precios de 50$.Ni el petróleo de aguas profundas, ni las arenas asfálticas de Canada, ni por supuesto,el petróleo del shale oil (un gigantesco esquema ponzi, muy bien trabajado desde la administración usa) son rentables a 50$.Como consecuencia de ello y de la dificultad de extraer petróleo de campos viejos (muy costosos en su recuperación), la oferta caera en los próximos años sin nuevos proyectos mas alla de 2018.

Para los que piensan en el shale oil como recurso ultimo, recomiendo la pagina Visualizing US shale oil production donde podemos ver con datos oficiales el enorme decline que tiene el shale oil.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Oct 2016)

Fernando, siempre clarificador, y Amador, gracias por la respuesta. A todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, antorob: Bienvenido al hilo, pero respecto a lo que comenta la argumentación NO es muy buena, al menos en función de lo que yo conozco sobre las Materias Primas y la Economía en general...

Veamos, por REGLA GENERAL, los precios del Petróleo suben cuando la Economía GLOBAL es ROBUSTA, la demanda mundial está aumentando y los proveedores producen a niveles máximos, almacenando poco o el exceso de la producción está CONTROLADA...

Perooooo, cuando el precio del Petróleo tiende a CAER, como está sucediendo AHORA, cuando la Economía GLOBAL se ha ESTANCADO, la demanda de energía se vuelve "TIBIA" (y con tendencia a seguir BAJANDO) y los proveedores clave NO logran frenar la producción en consonancia con la CAÍDA de la demanda, que causa la acumulación innecesaria del Petróleo sobrante: JUSTO lo que está sucediendo AHORA MISMO... pues NO casa muy bien con su pronóstico, es decir que primero tendría que revertirse la actual situación y que NO, no se percibe que vaya a suceder en bastante tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2016)

Gracias por su acogida fernandojcg.

Respecto a su comentario,es necesario considerar los dos lados de la balanza, la demanda y la oferta.Hasta ahora se tendia a considerar solo la demanda porque la oferta se podía ajustar en función de la demanda.Pero el petróleo barato se acabo en 2005 y desde entonces es difícil igualar la ecuación.Por ello asistimos al despegue del precio que dio como resultado el boom del 2008.

Como consecuencia de altos precios por encima de 100$ varios años, apareció una oferta (shale oil) que no era rentable a precios bajos.Una vez mas, la ecuación se iguala e incluso se supera y tenemos sobreabastecimiento.El ajuste en el precio termina eliminando a los productores marginales y la ecuación se vuelve a desbalancear.Esta es la situación en la que estamos entrando.

Ahora pueden ocurrir dos cosas.

El balance oferta-demanda se ajusta a precios mas altos pero no demasiado.Podriamos aguantar algún tiempo.

Como consecuencia del paron inversor, no hay nueva oferta en el mercado en los próximos años, y la demanda todavía aguanta.Podriamos ver precios, puntualmente, por encima de 100$.

Un tercer caso, muy desagradable, seria un hundimiento económico mundial por cualesquiera de las multiples causas que lo pueden producir.En este caso, el precio del petróleo se derrumbaría con la demanda.

Saludos.

PD.Hemos entrado en la nueva economía.Ahora el decrecimiento será la ley y no al contrario.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, antorob: Mire, por aquí escribe un forero (JohnGalt) que se gana la vida en esto del Petróleo y en uno de los países productores de la zona por "excelencia" de esa Materia Prima. Bien, le digo esto porque él maneja información de "primera mano" sobre este tema y lo ve como yo o la mayoría de los que escribimos por aquí. Es más, le diré que las prospecciones de las principales petroleras apuntan a que los precios en el Petróleo se mantendrán bajos durante bastante tiempo...

Quizás, tal y como lo veo yo, de esa atonía en el precio sólo podría sacarlo un GRAVE y CONTINUADO suceso geopolítico e imagino que todos saben a lo qué me refiero...

Y un "Decrecimiento", antorob, NUNCA es beneficioso y más si esa va a ser una "constante" en el largo plazo.

En cualquier caso, agradezco sus comentarios y las formas utilizadas en su formulación, así que le invito a pasarse más a menudo por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2016)

Como creo que todavía no puedo dar las gracias, se las doy desde aquí, fernandojcg.

En realidad, soy metalero (platero seria mas exacto), pero conozco bien el tema del petróleo.Les leo desde hace mucho y solo quería apuntar mi punto de vista respecto al precio del petróleo.

Le sigo atentamente.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Incrementos de capital, si tienes la suerte de vender con plusvalías, te toca pasar por Montoro o quién esté llegado el día.
> 
> Ahora bien, si tu tienes C/C en una divisa X, y no la cambias a €, y usas esas divisas para comprar por ejemplo una onza de oro en GB...¿se me entiende, no?
> 
> Un saludo.



Y si vives en un pais (residente fiscal) que tiene una mejor fiscalidad... entonces mucho mejor... puedes hacer lo mismo que te dice paketazo... y mucho mas...

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 15:11 ----------

Hola antorob, bienvenido a este magnifico hilo (cada dia aprendo de mis contertulios).

Sobre su planteamiento sobre el petroleo, a nivel macro, es bastante parecido a lo que usted plantea en su introduccion, esos ajustes oferta - demanda.

Entiendo tambien lo que apunta, que no es mas que el reflejo de los ciclos que podemos ver en el pasado: baja demanda - ajusta produccion - baja precio - empiezan a caer inversiones en Upstream (y creo que sabe bien lo capital intensive que suelen ser) - se mantiene por un tiempo - menos pozos exploratorios y menos pozos nuevos productores - empieza la depletacion de los campos - empieza a caer la produccion - la demanda empieza a sobrepasar a la oferta - nuevo ajuste de precios - cambia el break even - se activan inversiones - etc... en todo este ciclo, y en particular ahora mismo, se han perdido decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo en E&P (ademas de proyectos de downstream), con lo cual, a ese ciclo, se le anyade la "descapitalizacion del talento", que en el corto plazo no tiene impacto, pero en el medio hace perder rendimientos de explotacion y agrava mas la crisis... Un ejemplo: el desguace de PDVESA cuando Chavez tomo el poder... los mejores tecnologos del mundo estaban alli... fueron echados a patadas... ahora estan en otras companyias, y PDVSA, descapitalizada de TODO...

Bueno, perdon por el rollo, pero sirve un poco para ilustrar lo que comentaba. 

Explicando ese ciclo, ahora mismo estamos en la bajada, todavia se baten records de produccion (Rusia), todavia hay necesidad de desarrollo a costo hundido (Iran) pero... pero... pero... la demanda debido a la situacion economica cae... y hay millones de barriles offshore esperando... asi que... pequenyas correciones temporales pueden verse, pero apuesto a la baja...

Para anyadir mas, hay que bajar un poquito al micro (lifting cost, etc...) pero es demasiado tecnico...

Un poquito menos micro pero mas marco son los mercados regionales... donde los traders mueven el negocio y donde todavia es posible obtener buenas rentabilidades (donde yo trabajo venimos batiendo anyo tras anyo record de EBIDTA y cash flow, dudo que haya companyia a nivel mundial que nos supere)... y como se logra? Entendiendo el mercado regional y anticipandose...

Y finalmente, queridos conforeros, tal y como os comentaba hace creo un par de meses, el fuel oil ha entrado en backwardation... tenedlo presente... (y el MARPOL ademas ha confirmado el 0.5% para el 2020 progresivamente hasta el 2025)... significa que nos tenemos (hablo por mi y mi actividad) que re-inventar.

Abrazos a todos


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2016)

Hola JohnGalt.

Parto de la base que las estadísticas están todas falseadas, tanto la producción como el consumo.

No puede ser que comparemos 95 millones de barriles de petróleo como consumo con 96 millones de barriles de producción de liquidos, donde liquidos son desde petróleo convencional hasta liquidos de gas natural, que desde el punto de vista energético no tiene nada que ver con un barril de petróleo.Luego añadimos las ganancias en la refinería y cuadramos todo a martillazos.

Con malos datos es difícil hacer un análisis serio.

Pero pasando por encima de estos detalles, si vemos que el aporte que ha desnivelado la balanza ha procedido en los últimos años del shale oil.Y puedo afirmar con contundencia que no hay mas de un 5% de empresas de shale oil que hayan presentado flujo de caja positivo.Puede que las empresas de shale oil presenten beneficios, pero dado el tremendo decline de sus pozos, son incapaces de financiarse por si mismas.Solo sobreviven a base de deuda ( en su caso, obligadas también utilizan ampliaciones y ventas de activos).

Con este material es imposible ir mas alla de unos años, porque es una burbuja.

La demanda si es baja, pero estudiando la proyección de la población mundial hace 20 años, rápidamente te das cuenta de que hay un incremento natural que viene del crecimiento de población en países como India.Y esta demanda futura es mas difícil de parar.

El final esta claro que será sin petróleo (coche eléctrico o lo que inventen), pero de aquí a 2020, si no se hunde la demanda faltara petróleo.

Todo esto, naturalmente es análisis macro y sin entrar en detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Oct 2016)

Hola antorbo.

Efectivamente, entre barriles, boe y demás cuadraturas de los márgenes de refino, es difícil interpretar nada.

Efectivamente, tal y como vengo repitiendo en este foro, el shale requiera de una actividad tan intensa de drilling por la rápida depletacion y la baja productividad que no es negocio, por más que se venda otra cosa. Hace meses ya, quizás casi un ańo, estuvimos trabajando sobre unos artículos de Rusia y Putin aquí en el foro, cuando ya advertía de que la guerra iniciada por KSA generaría un lavado de cAra por parte de usa para reforzar su posición del shale. Estoy convencidisimo que hay más opciones de victoria a la larga para más y el convencional (nada de bituminosas de Canadá) que para el shale oil de usa. Pero antes estallara todo.

Además de lo que comenta sobre los boe, la gran mentira del petróleo está en su cálculo de reservas. Con las p, 2p y 3p, se hacen maravillas, y lo se bien que durante ocho anyos estuve en el mundo del upstream. Recuerda como cayó She'll con el escándalo de sus reservas probadas? Es cierto que hay métodos para estimAr cómo calcular y categorizar las reservas, pero es como las auditorías: si sabes, es difícil que te cojan.

Sobre la demografia, es cierto que a mayor población, mayor demanda. Pero van a entrar en juego otro tipos de energía. Lo que venimos comentando aquí es que a corto plazo, de meses, no se espera un precio del brent alto, sino más bien por debajo de cuarenta. A la larga, el ciclo alcista empezara de nuevo y quizás, solo quizás, veremos el peak oil, sobre esto no estoy tan convencido.

Algo pasara antes.


Edito: he tenido que editar cuatro veces. Estoy del corrector del iPad hasta los c...

Edito: cinco veces


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... ahí lo dejo y está "calentito", recién salido del horno... NO, no parece que mis "percepciones" anden equivocadas... sino a qué viene tanto "ruido"... Ja,ja,ja...
> 
> - Suecia reclutará mujeres para el servicio militar debido a "la amenaza rusa" - RT
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora ya solo queda que luchen en igualdad de condiciones, y no sufran la discriminacion machista heteropatriarcal de quedarse en la retaguardia y no poder demostrar que son mejores que los hombres muriendo por la patria.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ciertamente, cada día estoy más contento de haber creado este hilo y donde se reúne un "talento" que suele estar "missing" en muchos otros lugares y ya no miro, por pura "estética", a quienes desgobiernan este país. ¿Tan difícil es encontrar gente capacitada y sabiendo sobre lo que hay que saber? En fin, la pregunta "tonta" del día...

# JohnGalt: SÍ, y ya sabes cómo pienso al respecto, en un próximo futuro va a suceder ALGO muy FUERTE. Otra cosa es que la gente lo perciba o quiera practicar la "técnica" del avestruz... Es decir, me escondo y procuro no "pensar"... Luego, cuando caigan las Ostias como Panes GORDOS ya veremos a quién se "encomiendan"... Y mejor no hacerlo a aquél que es fruto de la "imaginación".

# antorop: Me alegra saber que Vd. es también perteneciente a nuestra "cofradía" metalera y yo también soy muy "platero", pero en estos últimos tiempos me estoy volviendo un poco más "orero" y es que las "circunstancias" obligan...

Y os dejo algo de Ron Paul y que es un Liberal que me gusta, la verdad...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/10/09/the-election-is-a-tossup-but-bet-on-gold-ron-paul.html

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Bueno, Fernando, yo también me alegro de la existencia de este hilo (Gracias, sinceramente) y me alegro de que, por fin, vaya consiguiendo "convertirte" poco a poco, y empieces a ejercer esa actividad tan sana que es el sentido del humor.

Todo es cuestión de una sencilla pregunta y de una compleja respuesta.

¿Cuál es el principio y cuál es el fin del ser humano?

2 opciones

1. Estoy aquí, es un hecho, me leo y aprendo el manual de funcionamiento y a ver si me salen bien las cosas. No importa cómo lo consigo, con más o menos, o ningún miramiento. Lo importante es que me salgan bien las cosas.

2. Estoy aquí pero resulta que por mucho que me haya leído el manual de funcionamiento constato que el aparato no funciona sólo con lo que yo sé de el, sino que el aparato funciona para todos, o no funciona, luego tengo que contar con los demás.

Decía que la respuesta es compleja porque llegados al punto 2, lo primero que se descubre es que el manual de funcionamiento, en realidad, no sirve de nada.

Todo se resume (lo digo así por no extenderme) a ¿cómo tratas al otro? porque es con el que convives.

Bueno, y termino, llegados a ese callejón con salida estrechísima pero con salida, las palabras del producto de mi imaginación, fueron:

Trata a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.

De la abundancia del corazón habla la boca.

y (no menos importante)

No se puede servir a dos señores a la vez (para el resto de la cita te invito a que lo busques en cualquiera de los evangelios).

Un abrazo.

Mañana salgo por unos días y no participaré en este lujo de tertulia. Lo digo para que nadie piense que he sido abducido a los Cielos, como el profeta Elías.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch... No me "castigues" con tener que leerme los "Evangelios"... NO, ahora no podría sin echarme a dormir por puro aburrimiento... 

¡Oye! frisch, yo tengo bastante "sentido de humor", pero por aquí me sale más el "gruñón" que también "convive" conmigo... ¡Joder! entre tu "manual de funcionamiento" y mi referencia a la "mujer virtual", pues como para descojonarse si pongo ambas cosas en el mismo "contexto"...

Pues, tienes Suerte amigo mío de NO trabajar en lo mío... porque si tuviera que tratar a los demás como me tratan a mí... me hincharía a dar Ostias de las de verdad. A veces te leo, frisch, y me pregunto en qué "mundo" vives tú, pero el REAL es el que ES...

En fin, frisch, esto te lo comento con el mayor de los respetos y sin ningún animo de menospreciar lo que has comentado. Bueno, creo que se me nota en el comentario, pero SÍ que he preferido destilar un poco de ese "sentido de humor" que echas en falta en mí...

Por lo demás, espero que tu viaje vaya bien y ya sabes que por aquí SIEMPRE te esperamos.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, ya vamos sabiendo algunas "cosillas" de lo sucedido la pasada semana con el Oro... Está claro que fue un ataque CONCERTADO, sobre todo por el "pastizal" que se precisó para mover el "papel" equivalente a 1000 Toneladas, es decir 1/3 de la producción mundial anual, es decir una auténtica BARBARIDAD. Eso sólo lo pueden hacer muy pocos Bancos y uno piensa que ahí debieron entrar también algunos Bancos Centrales... De alguna manera, esta caída fue aprovechada por Fondos y ETFs para comprar en torno a 30 Toneladas de Oro FÍSICO... La verdad, es que me "extrañaba" la magnitud que había alcanzado la caída y, lamentablemente, aún NO tengo datos sobre lo sucedido en la Plata, pero al "patizal" del Oro hay que añadir el empleado en tumbar el metal "plateado"... Luego, NO, no hay ninguna "manipulación", ¡Qué va! Son "ilusiones" nuestras...

Y en esto que enlazo a continuación se comenta la posibilidad de una recesión en los EE.UU. -por tanto, mundial...- en algún momento de la segunda mitad del próximo año...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/10/09/bank-of-americas-recession-warning-this-market-is-scary.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Bueno, bueno... el "patio" está que "arde", aunque a algunos les cueste verlo o aceptarlo y éso ya es otra cuestión...

- Rusia despliega misiles cerca de la frontera UE-OTAN | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 02:31 ----------

# paketazo: ¿Lo suscribimos? Ahora que NO nos lee el bueno del amigo frisch...

- Prayer in C - Lilly Wood & The Prick (Subtitulado en Español) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Echando un ¡Ojo! a noticias relacionadas con las Divisas...

- SNB Can Cut Rates Further If Needed, President Jordan Says - Bloomberg

- Pound Fails to Shake Off Wounded Image After Week of Flash Crash - Bloomberg

- China fixes Yuan at 6-year low against US dollar | Zee News

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ..
> 
> Y en esto que enlazo a continuación se comenta la posibilidad de una recesión en los EE.UU. -por tanto, mundial...- en algún momento de la segunda mitad del próximo año...
> 
> ...



Acaso no es esto DE-CA-DEN-CIA?

La muerte de la América blanca | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Oct 2016)

Una de las situaciones que pueden incrementar el coste de vida en todas partes y cambiar las estrategias de produccion... a ver que pasa...

'Serious concerns' over IMO's marine gasoil availability study: BIMCO
10th October 2016 10:46 GMT 

The Baltic and International Maritime Council (BIMCO) has "serious concerns" over the evidence on fuel availability being presented to regulators as they consider when to introduce tighter emissions regulations for ships, the Denmark-based shipping association said Monday.

The International Maritime Organization (IMO) is expected to announce later this month whether it will impose a global 0.5% sulfur emissions cap on the shipping industry from 2020 or delay it to 2025.

The report on 0.5% sulfur bunker availability it commissioned to assess whether the world could be prepared for the change by 2020 is flawed, BIMCO said.
"It is not possible to determine that the global refining industry will have the capacity to produce enough marine fuel by 2020," the organization, the largest international shipping association representing shipowners, said in a statement.

"BIMCO also raises concerns that the supply of fuel to other sectors of the global economy could face major disruption."

The reduction of the global sulfur limit from 3.5% to 0.5% will force most shipowners to switch from burning fuel oil to a more expensive gasoil-based fuel, driving up the shipping industry's costs and significantly raising global middle distillate demand.
The shift in demand will be felt particularly sharply by shipowners and refiners in Europe, already a net importer of gasoil and exporter of fuel oil.

"It would be irresponsible for the IMO to make the decision to go for 2020," Lars Robert Pedersen, deputy secretary general at BIMCO, said in the statement.

"The difficulties in ensuring sufficient refinery capacity and the disruption caused by an overnight introduction have to be thoroughly taken into account."


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo de S. McCoy...

- Economía: Una brutal (y deprimente) lección de economía del mayor hedge fund mundial. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Poca actividad tenemos hoy en el hilo... En fin, vamos a entrar para comentar que ayer indicaba que se estaba produciendo un movimiento al alza en el Índice del Dólar y que se ha confirmado rápidamente, ya que la resistencia que dí ya ha sido superada: hace unos minutos en los 97,44... Vamos a seguirlo porque ya está causando "perturbaciones" en las distintas divisas. Y los MPs a la baja, pero de forma muy moderada... Sin embargo, NO acabo de ver "claridad" y esta noche/madrugada ya miraré de analizar algo al respecto o, quizás, dada la "indefinición" aportar algo de información sobre los mismos.

Y esta noticia es más RELEVANTE de lo que algunos puedan pensar... y hay que darle al "tarro".

- El precio de la acción del Banco Central de Suiza sube un 86%

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2016)

Interesante tu último link *Fernando*, por detalles como ese, en ocasiones, entendemos el motivo de algunos "sinsentidos" 

El BC Suizo mueve mucho dinero, y esas carteras que posee, son la base se medio DOW y Nasdaq, S&P...si le sumamos lo que tiene el "mercenario" W BUffet, y al´guno que otro como los fondos de Blackrock... podemos entender por que una cosa sube sin sentido en ocasiones, y baja sin motivo en otras.

Mi abuela siempre me decía que el dinero llama al dinero, pero que el mucho siempre llama al poco, y no al revés. Por eso una máxima en bolsa es seguir los pasos de la tendencia, y no luchar nunca en su contra...la inercia es tu aliada, tenga o no sentido.

Hablando de inercias, en el oro/plata se está perdiendo por momentos, estamos a esta hora en terrritorio peligroso para la tendencia de medio plazo, si tengo un rato viernes sacaré unas líneas, pero así a bote pronto ya dije que perdido 1260$ pintaba mal...seguimos ahí, agarrados por los pelos a la cota, pero o se gira a la de ya, o toca goteo abajo.

Por cierto, me he fijado hoy en los movimientos del paladio, están siendo muy violentos, desde febrero hasta máximos anuales casi un 50%...se está volviendo más volátil incluso que la misma plata...andan más o menos a la par, asi que para los osados y que les gusten las emociones fuertes, ya sabeis, si veis al paladio de nuevo por la zona de 500$/550$ podría ser una buena compra.

Os dejo una curiosidad:

El indicador de mercado que pronosticará el vencedor de las elecciones USA - Bolsamanía.com

Por lo demás, gracias por los aportes, y un saludo.


----------



## amador (11 Oct 2016)

... así, con el par EUR USD bajando, el oro nos ha subido en Euros 11 EUR/ozt ...

Habrá que vigilar ambas cosas para ver el punto óptimo los que quieran entrar con algo ...

Ahora en la Sexta, empieza un "Enviado Especial" en "Silicon Valley", para los que gustéis de info sobre tecnología.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Poca actividad tenemos hoy en el hilo... En fin, vamos a entrar para comentar que ayer indicaba que se estaba produciendo un movimiento al alza en el Índice del Dólar y que se ha confirmado rápidamente, ya que la resistencia que dí ya ha sido superada: hace unos minutos en los 97,44... Vamos a seguirlo porque ya está causando "perturbaciones" en las distintas divisas. Y los MPs a la baja, pero de forma muy moderada... Sin embargo, NO acabo de ver "claridad" y esta noche/madrugada ya miraré de analizar algo al respecto o, quizás, dada la "indefinición" aportar algo de información sobre los mismos.
> 
> Y esta noticia es más RELEVANTE de lo que algunos puedan pensar... y hay que darle al "tarro".
> 
> ...


----------



## pamarvilla (11 Oct 2016)

Buenas noches.

He encontrado esto ojeando El Confidencial

El analista bursatil Carlos Doblado desaconseja entrar ahora en el oro.

Pregunta (nº 16): _Se que has descartado recientemente la idea de entrar en el oro. ¿Hasta qué niveles podría producirse la corrección actual en la que esta inmersa y qué niveles ves correcto para entrar, así como el correspondiente stop? Si lo pudieras analizar con gráfico sería genial. Muchas gracias._

Respuesta: _Creo que con las señales de compra que está dando el dólar, que te muestro en el *gráfico adjunto* (ver en el enlace), no tiene sentido fijarse en el oro a día de hoy..._

Nuestro analista bursátil, Carlos Doblado, responde sobre mercados a los lectores. Noticias de Inversión

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: A mí lo que me llama la atención es que todas las acciones del listado del Banco Nacional de Suiza son estadounidenses. SÍ, está claro lo que comentas sobre cómo están sustentadas las Bolsas americanas. El problema vendrá cuando todos quieran salir por la misma "puerta"...

Y yo también veo excesiva debilidad en los MPs... Cierre en el Oro en los $1254,45 y en la Plata en los $17,477... Por otro lado, tenemos que el Índice del Dólar ha cerrado en los 97,72, prácticamente en máximos anuales y a un paso de atacar los 100,6... Sin embargo, ahí existe una fortísima resistencia y NO veo que la vaya a superar así como así. Desde luego, este ataque del Dólar debe haber causado unos buenos estragos en el resto de Divisas y sólo falta ver cómo anda el EUR...

# pamarvilla: ¿Carlos Doblado? Mejor no te digo lo que opino sobre este "pollo" siempre "alcista" en el "papel"... A éste el Oro se la trae "floja" y más si hablamos de "físico" y si dice eso en estos momentos es por agarrarse al "carro" de la opinión generalizada que hay al respecto. Ni más ni menos...

Más tarde vuelvo y, de momento, dejo esto...

- What Happened to Gold and Silver Prices Last Week?

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ciertamente, cada día estoy más contento de haber creado este hilo y donde se reúne un "talento" que ..
> Saludos.



Fernando agradezco ser circunscrito en los del "talento", pero creo que es una sobreestimación excesiva mi inclusión en esa categoría, he dado muestras fehacientes de que mis predicciones no se cumplen casi nunca; quien sabe si tanta reiteración en darse la situación adversa a la que pronostico tuviera que ver con alguna regularidad, que habría que analizar desde otra disciplina … en fin pero esa es otra pregunta, tal vez retórica, de investigación.

A mayor abundamiento en mi disfuncionalidad en relación a las predicciones ... estuve en un casino este fin de semana, saqué una de mis teorías por afinidad para forrarme; tomé una analogía de la de ley probabilística de los grandes números, que viene a decir que en el infinito el comportamiento del promedio de una sucesión de variables aleatorias converge al promedio de las posibilidades que pueden tomar las variables involucradas. Así que si salían tres rojos el siguiente tenía muchas posibilidades de salir negro, si salían tres pares, el siguiente impar, … pues en un muestreo infinito siguiendo la ley de los grandes números tienden al promedio. No funcionó, salí sin un duro.

Seguiré insistiendo ...

_____

Me ha sorprendido esta noticia "Etiopía declara estado de emergencia ..."

Ethiopia declares state of emergency | nazret.com


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: La verdad, hace años me hubiera gustado conocerte, más que nada para saber tu opinión sobre cualquier activo financiero y... hacer lo opuesto. ¡Me hubiera forrado! Y te diré algo que deberías tener en cuenta: "Hay dos ocasiones en la vida en las que el hombre no debería jugar: cuando no tiene dinero para ello y cuando lo tiene." (Mark Twain) Aunque eso es algo que se aprende con el tiempo... después de dejarse "pasta" o no (eso acaba siendo lo menos importante) y Salud por el camino.

Respecto al "talento": "Existe algo mucho más escaso, fino y raro que el talento. Es el talento de reconocer a los talentosos." (Elbert Hubbard)

¿Por qué te "sorprende" lo de Etiopía? ¡Joder! está medio planeta echo unos "zorros" y también buena parte del resto... Otra cosa es que los mass mierda informen sobre ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Oct 2016)

No introduje el porqué de lo sorprendente de la noticia de Etiopía... publicado en el mismo medio, el mismo día: Huajian Group, un fabricante chino que produce para la marca de la hija de Trump consideró esta semana reubicar su producción en Etiopía. 

Ivanka Trump

Al cabo de una semana de la consideración "estado de emergencia"


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

# Charizato21: Puede ser "casualidad" o no, vete a saber... Lo que es cierto es que hay tremendos problemas en buena parte del Tercer Mundo y en los principales países emergentes...

Y dejo esto que es muy interesante...

- Los físicos europeos ponen en duda la versión oficial del 11 de Septiembre

Y como "complemento" esto otro...

- Punto MC-10 (Sp) | Consensus 911

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Interesante artículo "metalero" el que os dejo...

- Gold Sector Correction

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Oct 2016)

No se si algun contertulio lo habia posteado antes, pero es un interesante (Y VIEJO) articulo sobre la confiscacion de oro en Australia. 

Gold Chat: Australian Gold Confiscation

Tambien es interesante los links a otros articulos, y para los que no conoceis la GATA, podeis echar un vistazo.

Al final, lo de la confiscacion, por supuesto que es posible. La decision de preservar nuestra libertad si llegara el caso tendria como contrapartida tomar un riesgo sobre nosotros mismos y nuestras familias... 

Hay un articulo en el que se comenta que existen mas posibilidades de confiscar plata que oro por el tema del uso industrial de la plata, etc, etc... no lo veo tan claro, pero al menos, da para bastante rato de lectura y para la reflexion.

Buen dia

JG


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Oct 2016)

Sobre lo que os comentaba el otro dia

Daesh: Detenidos 4 miembros de dos células yihadistas en España y Marruecos | España | EL PAÍS

La inteligencia marroqui (tienen inteligencia, si) es bastante efectiva... lo que se publica es solo parte de lo que hacen... bien, como complemento al articulo, la zona Norte de Tetuan es la mas susecptible al terrorismo islamico (es en la que normalmente yo me muevo y conozco mejor)... y aunque los foros se llenen de indocumentados hablando de la religion, lo malo del Islam y demas, no quieren entender que la captacion al ISIS o estos grupos desde la vertiente religiosa es la que menos contribuye, siendo la que mas los desequilibrios sociales (en otras palabras, la puta exclusion social y la pobreza en la que se mueven... solo hay que ver las deserciones que se producen en el ISIS ahora por falta de "pago")...

Bueno, en este contexto, el unico lugar de Marruecos en el que he estado y en el que me he sentido "fuera de lugar / en peligro" (es ese feeling que uno tiene y no sab explicar), es Castillejos. A camino entre Ceuta y Tetuan, y centro del contrabando de todo tipo de mercancias, se respira una atmosfera propia de Thomas Mann... no recomiendo a nadie parar por alli... no he estado recientemente, se que han remodelado el camino y hay una nueva carretera para rodear el pueblo (me niego a llamarle ciudad), y quizas ahora esta mas presentable... pero si te adentras y vas a los mercados, mama mia!!!!

En ese triangulo Ceuta - Tetuan - Tanger hay que ser prudente. Por si vais, ya lo sabeis.

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: SÍ, posteamos este artículo de la Confiscación en Australia, pero mucho más reciente y diría que fue en este año. Sin embargo, dado el tamaño que tienen estos hilos como para ponerse a buscarlo.

Históricamente, JohnGalt, las Confiscaciones SIEMPRE han existido y los MPs no se han sustraído a ello, más bien al contrario por razones obvias... De todas formas, francamente, y dependiendo de los "escenarios", tampoco sería necesario llegar a esos "límites": con imponer unos fuertes impuestos en su afloración ya tendrían suficiente y en el caso de la Plata, quizás, la Confiscación sería más fruto de un Peak y donde el uso industrial haría valer su peso en la medida, pero claro que ahí estamos hablando de "otro" mundo y más cercano a Orwell.

En cualquier caso, JohnGalt, esas medidas se suelen ver venir y entonces es cuando se debe actuar con ligereza. A mí, la verdad, este tema NO me quita el "Sueño": prefiero tener la "herramienta" a tener que buscarla... Me explico, ¿No?

Y dejo dos muy buenos artículos... Y en uno, por cierto, dando vueltas a "mis" fechas...

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith

- www.cnbc.com/2016/10/10/the-biggest-economic-horror-story-is-real-according-to-a-new-fed-paper.html

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (12 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos.

Aunque no escriba os sigo leyendo, un placer como siempre.

Estoy pensando de ir a la roca a cambiar libras por euros.

Pero nose si esperarme un poco o ir ya.
Que tasa de cambio sería razonable para q no me engañen?

Este verano he estado muy liado ,con el casco de minero puesto ,por fin he pasado de una onza.

Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## gurrumino (12 Oct 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Aunque no escriba os sigo leyendo, un placer como siempre.
> 
> ...



Hola amtt, ¿insinuas que has estado bateando, o "rapiñando"  pepitas en el arroyo?, aunque para eso no es necesario el casco jeje. 
Si es así ¿puedes contar másienso:?.

Perdón por el inciso pero es que es una de las cosas que me gustaría hacer mientras me queden fuerzas (unos días de vacaciones y al cacho: el componente romántico en esto del oro tiene un gran peso para mí.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amtt: No sé el tipo de cambio que aplican en el Peñón, pero no me extrañaría que estuviese en torno al 3%-4%... Por eso mismo, es conveniente saber porqué queremos meternos en la Libra y qué medio utilizar para ello. Digo esto porque el "peaje" a pagar en el formato "físico" son las Comisiones y que no sé si están aminoradas en una cuenta bancaria en esa Divisa. También si acudes a comprar a la Roca existe ya disponible una tarjeta multivisa y que lleva incorporada cinco Divisas, entre ellas la Libra, pero entiendo que la misma no es la mejor forma de tener dinero ahorrado.

Para que te hagas una idea, ahora mismo la Libra anda por los 0,8998 y una de las principales casas de cambio de Barcelona la está cambiando a 0,8635... Bueno, amtt, tú estás por ahí cerca y puedes preguntar antes de "meterte". Y también ver qué te cobrarían en tu Banco por la misma operación y, en ocasiones, a mí me ha resultado más barato.

Hoy sigue existiendo una fuerte volatilidad en la Libra y que está subiendo en casi todos sus cruces con otras Divisas y tiene que ver con la noticia que enlazo. En lo personal, niveles a corto para entrar: el cierre de ayer en los 0,9118... pero yo la estoy esperando en los entornos de los 0,9557 y que pueden tardar en verse.

- Brexit: La libra rebota después de que May acepte debatir el Brexit con el parlamento. Noticias de Mercados

# gurrumino: Recuerdo que amtt nos comento que, en sus "ratos libres" se dedica a esto de "encontrar" Oro y, si lo desea, ya te explicará o mejor te dará una "idea" de lo que hace... perooooo, amtt, como "idea" y que por aquí nos lee mucha "gente", ya sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: El otro día hacia un comentario sobre esto y otras cosas "asociadas"...

- Balanza de Pagos de Rusia 4,93B frente al pronóstico de 7,20B Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Oct 2016)

Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non præstat

Sé qué no es el foro ... pero dado que se comentó en cierta ocasión el asunto de la plata coloidal como antibiótico natural, bactericida, ...
Plata coloidal: historia y pruebas científicas | Eau Positive

Quisiera preguntar si alguno conoce algún método sencillo y efectivo para aumentar la capacidad de concentración y memoria, que después del método haciendo un test el CI se aumente significativamente; tengo que leer unos 150 libros en unos pocos meses y es algo a día de hoy para mi imposible; si, podría hacerlo pero acabaría como Woody Allen cuando hizo un curso de fotolectura, le preguntaron como había ido y comentó: "muy bien, he sido capaz de leer Guerra y Paz en cinco minutos, sé que habla de Rusia"

Este es un asunto en el que ya recorrí un camino de pequeñas pruebas, que duraban unos días: química (anfetaminas, neuroestimulantes, ...) técnicas (fotolectura, nmotécnicas, ...), física (neurofeedback, meditación Zen, ...); no tuve ningún éxito.


----------



## amtt (12 Oct 2016)

Hola de nuevo.

Gracias Fernando , en mi post anterior cometí un error lo q quería cambiar era euros por libras.
Hoy cogi a mi hija mayor(8 años) y le digo vístete q vamos a ir al peñón ,para q papa? Para hacer un cambio de divisas,y eso q es papá? Vamos q te lo cuento por el camino.

De camino llame a un amigo de allí y él me indicó el mejor sitio donde ir.

Bueno pues lleno al sitio y era un sitio de antigüedades y cambio de divisas era hebreo el hombre como no.
Y me quedé sorprendido cuando entre porque en el mostrador tenía monedas de 8 escudos de oro , no me esperaba encontrar con aquello y le pregunté q precio tenían ,entre 2500 y 3500 euros.

Y le digo q tasa de cambio tiene usted en euros por libras y me dice 1,13 ,no lo vi mal y cambie una parte , ya si se pone mejor volveré a cambiar.

Fernando yo el whiski ,el poco tabaco q consumo y El monton de gasoil q gasto lo compro allí, entonces me viene bien tener libras y voy jugando con las dos divisas según me convenga, a parte de diversificar la cartera, y si es en físico mejor así nadie te controla lo q haces o lo q dejas de hacer .

Con mi hija no sé si he hecho bien ,tan pequeña q es pero vamos conmigo va a aprender pronto muchas cosas q debe saber,la verdad es q le ha gustado ,venía viendo las libras como eran cuando veníamos de vuelta.
Me he fijado y algunas libras son del banco de Inglaterra y otras del gobierno de gibraltar,no lo sabía (q ignorancia la mía) no creo q haya ninguna diferencia no?

Gurrumino: me encantaría echar un rato con la batea en un río, en plena naturaleza, tranquilo y si me encontrara algo pues me alegraría mucha alegría , siempre respetando la naturaleza, pero los pocos rios buenos q hay aquí me cogen lejos.

Mi empresa está relacionada con la electrónica , siempre he estado y estoy rodeado de cacharros electrónicos, así q un día hace mucho supe q ,en lo q me rodeaba había metales y fui acumulando y acumulando ,cuando ya me iban a salir por las orejas de tanto acumular pues me puse en mi ratos libres (como un hobbi) a procesar.

Quiero decir q sale poco,mucho trabajo y gasto en materiales, pero sale.
A mí me interesa porque la materia prima me sale gratis o casi gratis y sobre todo porque me gusta y mucho.

Bueno perdón por el tocho pero para una vez q escribo

Un saludo a todos y gracias por enseñarme cosas todos los días


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Oct 2016)

Después de lo leído en este post, "El mercado parece extrañamente similar a los días justo antes del crash de 1987",

La Carta de la Bolsa - El mercado parece extrañamente similar a los días justo antes del crash de 1987

Me atrevo a vaticinar que el miércoles de la semana que viene, 19 de octubre, podemos tener una gran corrección, un minicolapso bursátil.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2016 at 20:29 ----------

“Nos quedamos sin bancos”


Acabo de leer una noticia cargada de razonamientos históricos en que la realidad es contraria a lo que se argumenta; hacen referencia a La reconversión industrial (derivada de los pactos de la Moncloa) y medidas posteriores (a partir del 1983) como un ejemplo de bondades que supuso adaptar las empresas en crisis al nuevo contexto mundial y intentó canalizar la producción hacia otras nuevas ramas industriales con mejores expectativas.


La Carta de la Bolsa - BANCOS, llega la segunda Reconversión del sector, como antes fue la siderúrgica, la naval y otras

A día de hoy está estudiado que la reconversión industrial fue un desastre, una perdida enorme del sector industrial respecto del PIB, hay literatura, no sé hasta qué punto es cierto, que tiene que ver con imposiciones de los países centroeuropeos para que se desmontara la industria española como contrapartida para la entrada en lo que entonces se llamaba CE. Los gobiernos de Felipe González parece que hicieron bien ese trabajo.

El cambio estratégico de modelo productivo falló, por qué no lo lideró el Estado. (Mariana Mazzucato ha escrito ampliamente sobre ello) 
http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/12/08/ciencia/1418039790_527615.html

El artículo después de glosar las bondades de la reconversión industrial explica que llega una nueva reconversión, reconversión bancaria, el BCE aboga por la creación de bancos transfronterizos.

Creo que es fácil inferir de que se trata, ya nos quitaron las cajas, ahora “nos quedamos sin bancos”


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Yo pasaría de estos "pringaos"... Ahí, en ocasiones, escribe gente interesante, pero otros... ¡manda Huevos! Los dos artículos son malos de solemnidad... Vamos por partes:

Respecto al primero, ¿por qué ahora y NO el pasado año, por ejemplo...? Me parece que ésta gente NO tiene idea de cómo fue el Crack de 1987 y eso que hay "literatura" al respecto. Bien, os dejo un sesudo estudio y que SÍ merece la pena leer. Lo ponéis en "favoritos" y lo vais leyendo poco a poco...

- www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/DI-0171.pdf

Y respecto al segundo, hay que ser un "indigente mental" para NO ver que la "reconversión" industrial consistió en destruir lo que teníamos SIN sustituirla por otra nueva y puntera... Esa es una de las causas de que nuestro país se encuentre cómo está y hay que ser muy SINVERGÜENZA para NO ver lo que fue evidente: la venta de un país... Y encima aplaudiendo con las orejas... algún día se debería investigar qué "réditos" obtuvieron los políticos que impulsaron algo tan nefasto para el futuro de nuestro país.

Charizato21, en lo personal, me la "pela" lo que le pueda suceder a la Banca española... LADRONA como ninguna. Eso SÍ, NADA de "rescates" a costa del contribuyente o "paganini" de SIEMPRE. Y la Banca europea tampoco está tan "fina", así que antes deberán sacar todos los "muertos" que tienen escondidos en el "armario".

# amtt: Aquí todos aprendemos de todos... Y te felicito por enseñarle a tu hija, a pesar de su corta edad, las "realidades" del mundo económico, aunque sea a un nivel básico, pero ya irás avanzando... Eso es lo que muchos padres deberían hacer con sus hijos para evitar las "tonterías" que éstos suelen realizar en los últimos tiempos por falta de auténtica "formación" en esta materia.

Y, volviendo a Charizato21, un ¿Crack el próximo miércoles? Pues, va a ser que NO, pero vamos una corrección en los índices americanos tampoco sería extraño y es que estamos en plena campaña de resultados empresariales por aquellas latitudes... Y, de momento, MALOS. Sólo falta ver los de Alcoa...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Oct 2016)

*Charitazo21* leyendo tus pronósticos, estoy por hipotecar mis bienes y ponerme largo el martes que viene.

*amtt* no tenía ni idea al respecto de que en el peñón emitian moneda (libras peñonenses)...todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. Creo que has realizado una buena operación, si a mi me quedara de mano, lo haría sin dudarlo, siempre es preferible el físico. Una información muy relevante para el foro, y sobre todo los que estén cerca de ese lugar.

En cuanto a llevar a tu hija, por lo que a mi respecta, sería un lujo que mi padre tuviera ese detalle conmigo de niño, no lo olvidaría, y no solo por lo aprendido, si no por el tiempo compartido, que en esta vida, hay poco tiempo mejor empleado que el gastado con un hijo.

En cuanto a los del reciclaje de componenetes, ya había visto videos, y parece bastante costoso, a parte de que se usan productos tóxicos, y finalmente sacas muy poco rendimiento...no obstante, ahora que ya lo tienes dominado, no dejes de hacerlo, quizá en unos años la tontería te permita por ejemplo darte un buen capricho.

*Fernando* lo de la balanza Rusa, viene que ni pintado a lo dicho dias atrás al respecto del petroleo, y las materias primas...hay querras que se ganan sin pegar ni un solo tiro. Veremos como se libran de caer en peores cifras en próximo año, pero creo que les pintan bastos...bueno, y no solo a ellos evidentemente.

Un saludo, y muy buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo, no seas tan "crudo" con el bueno de Charizato21, perooooo... Ja,ja,ja... Más o menos, he pensado lo mismo... De todas formas, estamos en una época estacional que es favorable a "turbulencias" en Wall Street.

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Rusia, yo sigo viéndolo de la misma forma... Tampoco creo que los acontecimientos se vayan a precipitar, pero el panorama internacional está muy "espeso" y lo Sabes...

Y lo de Rusia, pues eso me queda un poco "lejos", porque lo más inmediato lo vamos a tener aquí dentro de nada: se llaman "ajustes" y/o más impuestos... ¿Te "juegas" algo? Va a ser que NO, ya que finalizas tu comentario con un posible "guiño" a esto que comento.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Interesante artículo sobre el Deutsche Bank... Que el "principal" Banco alemán tenga que buscar financiación a ese tipo de interés lo dice TODO y huele a "Cuerno quemado"...

- Deutsche Bank Sells Another $1.5 Billion In Debt At Junk Bond Terms | Zero Hedge

Y dejo también esto...

- And You Thought The Silver Market Was Rigged | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Oct 2016)

ATENCIÓN ATENCIÓN ATENCIÓN ... (¡¡¡QUÉ NADIE DIGA QUE NO FUE ADVERTIDO!!!!)

¡¡¡¡MINICOLAPSO EL MIÉRCOLES DÍA 19 DE OCTUBRE!!!

Con caídas del 15% al 20% en los principales índices EEUU: DOW JONES, NASDAQ, SP500, … 

Uno de los fundamentos de la teoría neoclásica es que asume que todo el mundo es un actor racional, sabemos que no es cierto, ni siquiera es necesario argumentar. Empíricamente sabemos que la mayoría de nuestros conocidos no siempre son racionales; es ahí en esa divergencia entre el mundo académico económico mainstream y la realidad de la naturaleza humana donde hay que encajar mi predicción.

FMi, UE, … hace unos meses que vienen advirtiendo de un inminente colapso, el problema es que puede ser una realidad que se presente en breve, así que los grandes carteles que controlan el dinero fiat, sólo tienen una alternativa irracional cargada de razones, provocar ellos mismos un minicolapso o colapso controlado; se trataría un gambito (apertura de ajedrez en la cual se sacrifica una pieza para conseguir una ventaja); en la apertura en EEUU un derrumbe, como el de la libra del otro día, pero mucho más violento.

¿Por qué el miércoles? Es cuando se hacen estas cosas de mayor impacto.

¡ojo! Qué nadie lo tome como lo que no es, al tratarse de una visión particular, original, única, “la mía”, pasa por alto las leyes y principios existentes, no objetivar argumentos, no intentéis falsarla, no es posible, además no tiene total Inteligibilidad dado que soslaya los límites impuestos por la tozuda realidad.


----------



## Leunam (13 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar si alguno conoce algún método sencillo y efectivo para aumentar la capacidad de concentración y memoria, que después del método haciendo un test el CI se aumente significativamente;



Buenas, ésto me ha recordado un mensaje de este foro. No lo he probado, sólo copio y pego hilo y extracto, es del forero aynrandiano2...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7-milagro-de-vitamina-c-experiencia-real.html

"... LLevo 15 años tomando 3000mg diarios de ácido ascórbico, amen de otras megadosis de vitaminas.

¿Efectos?: Subida de 15 puntos de CI, mejor pelo y piel, mejor salud general y rendimiento deportivo superior a chavales deportistas que nacieron cuando ya había terminado mi carrera.

Gracias, señor Pauling....

...Según la Medicina Oficial me estoy "envenenando". Consulte con su médico antes de tomar nada. Y lea la bibliografía científica primaria antes de decidir nada."

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Oct 2016)

Uy, uy, uy... que hostia (u Ostia)...

La caída del Fondo de Reserva reduce un 26% el ingreso patrimonial de la Seguridad Social | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: Un "Feliz Año 2017" nos espera...

Y dejo esto... y ayer, precisamente, comentábamos acerca de la famosa "reconversión" o como vender parte del país desde una corruptela democrática "elegida"...

- ¡Nos vuelven a engañar!

Y mucho ¡Ojito! a esto: Caída del 10% interanual en Septiembre de las exportaciones chinas... Y desde este hilo venimos advirtiendo de que la Economía china está cogida con "pinzas", pero bueno los que esperen "milagritos" desde allí, también pueden hacerlo escribiendo una carta a los "Reyes Magos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (13 Oct 2016)

La cosa va a aguntar lo justito para las elecciones USA...yo sigo manteniendo mi apuesta para el "Gran Meco" en primavera 2017.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *amtt* no tenía ni idea al respecto de que en el peñón emitian moneda (libras peñonenses)....




Pues así es, mira el enlace:

Banknotes | Gibraltar Philatelic Bureau


Son billetes muy codiciados por los coleccionistas en estado SC, como es de imaginar, las tiradas son muy cortas y aunque son respaldados por el Banco de Inglaterra, sólo son aceptados como moneda dentro del territorio ocupado por UK. Algo parecido ocurre con las Libras emitidas tanto en Escocia como en el Norte de Irlanda, los ingleses y sus cosas....


Por lo demás, muchas gracias por todos los aportes, no ando con mucho tiempo libre pero sigo leyendo las intervenciones con verdadera ansia. Los buenos precios para la plata me han hecho adquirir algunas oncillas, poco a poco, como siempre se ha dicho, carrera de fondo.....

Saludos


----------



## fff (13 Oct 2016)

Silence of the Lambs-Refugees, EU and Syrian Energy Wars | New Eastern Outlook

Interesante lectura, pero larga y dura... (Que nadie se desvíe del tema :


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Bueno, cuando te sea posible te dejas caer por aquí y nos obsequias con tus comentarios y que son muy valorados en este hilo. Bien, yo también por "ahí" tomando algunas posiciones en la Plata, pero poco... aún hay mucha incertidumbre.

# fff: Gracias por el aporte y ya me lo leeré entero cuando tenga más tiempo, pero ¿sabes? Me estoy "leyendo" y hay comentarios míos muy antiguos que van en esa línea...

Y dejo esto...

Holanda trasladará sus reservas de oro a una base militar en 2022

Je,je,je... No vayan a tener que hacerlo un "poco" antes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2016)

Ahí os dejo esto de Max Keiser...

- Los pecados de los banqueros centrales - Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## morgat (13 Oct 2016)

Nuevo referendum para Escocia

The guardian

Se calienta la cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un artículo sobre la Plata...

- Is The Price Of Silver Doomed To Continue Falling? | Gold-Eagle News

Y ¡Ojo! a la corrección que se está viendo en el Cobre... Imagino que tiene que ver con las "excelentes" noticias procedentes de China...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: Fíjate en esta noticia de hoy y que enlazo... En línea con lo que vengo comentando en relación a Rusia... Es un "sinsentido" manifiesto y más para la UE... ¿Qué gana con esto? ¿Y a qué está "jugando" Alemania?

- La UE se prepara para imponer nuevas sanciones contra Rusia | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Y este otro artículo abunda también en una fecha donde yo espero el despegue definitivo en el Oro, bueno ya lo le comentado en muchas ocasiones: 2018 a 2020. Y, para mí, el 2016 era el punto de "inflexión" para salir al alza y, de momento, se está cumpliendo...

- Here's What Could Drive Gold to a Record in Next Two Years: Top Forecaster - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- LOCURA TOTAL: CRECE LA SOMBRA DE UNA POSIBLE GUERRA NUCLEAR | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Oct 2016)

Quien quiera cargar con algo de plata, Andorrano vuelve a tener Carlillos de 12 euros faciales a 13,50, me parece, en mi humilde opinión, que se trata de una muy buena oferta:

Monedas de plata España : Moneda Lote 100 Monedas 12 Euros


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Quien quiera cargar con algo de plata, Andorrano vuelve a tener Carlillos de 12 euros faciales a 13,50, me parece, en mi humilde opinión, que se trata de una muy buena oferta:
> 
> Monedas de plata España : Moneda Lote 100 Monedas 12 Euros



No es por joder la marrana, pero pudiendo cargar plata con paquillos a razón de 16 Eur/OZT quién va a cometer el error de pagar los carlillos a 25 Eur/OZT ???


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Quien quiera cargar con algo de plata, Andorrano vuelve a tener Carlillos de 12 euros faciales a 13,50, me parece, en mi humilde opinión, que se trata de una muy buena oferta:
> 
> Monedas de plata España : Moneda Lote 100 Monedas 12 Euros



El foro encuentras vendedores más baratos para este tipo de piezas, aparte de la opinión que tengo sobre el vendedor .......... digamos que hay otras opciones. 

------------

Ayer estuve leyendo que la Perth había incrementado un 300% sus ventas de oro en el mes de Septiembre respecto al de Agosto, cierto es que en Agosto se anda más "despistado" pero el incremento es considerable.

_The Perth Mint sold 58,811 ounces in gold coins and gold bars last month, up 300.5% from the 14,684 ounces delivered in August_

Perth Mint Gold and Silver Sales Rally in September 2016 | Coin News


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # paketazo: Fíjate en esta noticia de hoy y que enlazo... En línea con lo que vengo comentando en relación a Rusia... Es un "sinsentido" manifiesto y más para la UE... ¿Qué gana con esto? ¿Y a qué está "jugando" Alemania?
> 
> ...




Pues yo he encontrado este otro análisis catastrofista. El gráfico del precio del oro ajustado a la inflación mete miedo. ¿no quedamos en que el oro protege el poder adquisitivo contra la depreciación de la moneda? Pues ya ves ahí el poder adquisitivo de una onza en 1920 o 1970. La puta ruina, vamos. 

Get out of Gold Now While It

Podemos argumentar hasta la saciedad que el oro se compra como seguro. Joder, pues como lo hayas comprado en 1978 y te entre un cáncer que tengas que ir a Houston en el 2000 menuda protección de mis cojones.

Aquí otro gráfico sobre la plata impresionante. Este ajustado al valor del dolar desde 1344. La plata nunca fue tan util y el precio está por los suelos.
Silver Fundamentals: The Numbers Don

Todo el mundo esperando que esto colapse porque no se puede vivir con tanto paro y tanta deuda y la vida sigue igual. El sistema no parece que se de por aludido. Lo supera todo. 

El petróleo imprescindible, se agota, peak oil...y las reservas llenas y el precio por los suelos. La plata, insustituible, se usa en todo, no se recicla, cada día menos yacimientos rentables.... y el precio tirado y bajando y hay plata a torcer. 

Habrá que invertir en canteras de silex, que creo que es lo mejor para hacer hachas golpeando piedra contra piedra.

(perdón si los artículos ya están publicados aquí, pero es que me parecen muy significativos de lo que está pasando y van contra los argumentos de este foro, que comparto. Desgraciadamente la vida siempre me ha llevado la contraria. Tener razón no basta)


----------



## gurrumino (14 Oct 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues yo he encontrado este otro análisis catastrofista. El gráfico del precio del oro ajustado a la inflación mete miedo. ¿no quedamos en que el oro protege el poder adquisitivo contra la depreciación de la moneda? Pues ya ves ahí el poder adquisitivo de una onza en 1920 o 1970. La puta ruina, vamos.
> 
> Podemos argumentar hasta la saciedad que el oro se compra como seguro. Joder, pues como lo hayas comprado en 1978 y te entre un cáncer que tengas que ir a Houston en el 2000 menuda protección de mis cojones.
> 
> ...




Jajaja muy buena esa. 
Preguntate por qué los bancos centrales llenan sus cámaras acorazadas de lingotes como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## racional (14 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Quien quiera cargar con algo de plata, Andorrano vuelve a tener Carlillos de 12 euros faciales a 13,50, me parece, en mi humilde opinión, que se trata de una muy buena oferta:
> 
> Monedas de plata España : Moneda Lote 100 Monedas 12 Euros



Cuidado porque no esta claro que con esas monedas puedas pagar en el supermercado.

¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12


----------



## gurrumino (14 Oct 2016)

Comprar Carlillos para usarlos como cash contante y sonante es un poco tonto de todos modos, aunque siempre hay cajeras-os con ojo avizor que te las cogerán, a las malas vas al banco y te los cambian por leuros.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2016)

*Kovaliov* todo es tan relativo como lo sean tus pretensiones a la hora de invertir en oro.

Es evidente que a medio/largo plazo ha habido mejores retornos que en el oro...hablo de renta variable, sector inmobiliario, y muchas otras.

Yo sinceramente, no entré en metales esperando que esto colapse, cualquiera que me lea, sabe que no espero eso, aun que admito que es plausible. He entrado en metales por varios motivos muy diferentes, pero principalmente, como medida defensiva contra el deterioro del €, y por la poca confianza que me ofrece la renta varibale, depósitos, y rentas fijas con intereses de risa.

Quiero decir con esto, y siempre lo recalco, que creo conveniente tener un 15%-25% de la cartera de inversión, sustentado en metal, luego y ahora mismo tal y como está el panorama, efectivo/divisa como mínimo el 50%, y si puede ser una parte fuera del circuito bancario mejor que mejor.

Creo que por aquí nadie ha entrado en metales para forrarse o pegar el pelotazo...¿podría pasar?...claro que podría, pero yo no puedo recomendar a nadie entrar en esto para sacar altos retornos.

*Chupate Esa* está claro que en mercado hiperinflacionistas no es fácil vender nada con un valor elevado al precio de mercado, no solo oro, si no muchas otras cosas relaccionadas sobre todo con los bienes "giffen".

También te aclaro una cosa, yo sin haber estado en Venezuela, ojala hace 10 años hubiera cambiado ese 25% de mi capital inversor a oro por ejemplo, al menos mi perdida patrimonial o poder adquisitivo no se hubiera visto tan expoliado. 

Por otra parte, nadie te obliga a vender tu oro en la propia Venezuela, puedes mandarlo al exterior, ya sea a familiares, casas de compraventa en Europa, USA...supongo "sin habermelo mirado", que hay manera de sacar el oro fuera de algún modo...pero admito que realmente no lo sé a ciencia cierta.

El oro sigue tensando la goma...pero todavía podría valernos.

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kovaliov: Ese artículo NO me dice NADA que ya no conozca... Es más, te lo MEJORO...

- InflationData: Is gold really a hedge?

Y también te dejo los tipos de interés en el mundo durante el año 1980 y que fue donde se alcanzaron los máximos del Oro ajustados por la Inflación. Está claro que en aquellos momentos la situación era bastante caótica y que fue lo mismo que sucedió en 2011 con los últimos máximos del Oro y yo te pregunto: En ambos casos, qué primó en la adquisición del Oro, ¿combatir la Inflación o protegerse ante los "imprevistos" que se vislumbraban en aquellos momentos?

- Tasas de inflación 1980, comparación internacional de las tasas de inflación en 1980

Bien, quienes hayan ido comprando y promediando en el tiempo, ya te aseguro kovaliov que NO han perdido dinero y SÍ que se han protegido en cierta manera... Por otro lado, porqué NO me comentas la devaluación sufrida por el Dólar en el mismo período de tiempo y que continúa de forma acelerada. Además, no suelo llevar la "contabilidad" de lo que compro, pero si hoy vendiera podría comprar más o menos lo mismo en el tiempo...

Vamos a ver, kovaliov, tener Oro y Plata NO te garantiza que te puedas pagar un tratamiento contra el Cáncer en Houston (Texas, USA), ya que precisarías de MUCHÍSIMAS Onzas... Te lo digo con conocimiento de causa: el pasado año un amigo mío se pudo pagar uno de esos tratamientos y, afortunadamente, con éxito. Evidentemente, lo pudo hacer por su "cartera" y también porque su hija es una doctora que trabaja en ese centro y por ello obtuvo un cierto trato de favor, es decir los costes fueron bastantes inferiores a las tarifas oficiales.

Mira, kovaliov, en el primer artículo enlazado ya se enumeran, al final del mismo, cuáles son los motivos por los que suele interesar el Oro.

Y respecto a la Plata, kovaliov, "menda lerenda" ya compraba cuando el precio estaba "tirado", al igual que el Oro... Esto es como en todo: comprar cuando NADIE quiere hacerlo y al mejor precio que uno considere. Luego, algunos NO contamos plusvalías y/o minusvalías en ese apartado.

# Chúpate Ésa: Aquí ya se avanzó que los MPs deben intentar quitarse antes de que se extremen las situaciones y aún así, te diré que conozco un caso de alguien que se defendió muy bien con la Plata en Venezuela. Por otro lado, Colombia queda ahí al lado, ¿No? Ya sé de la situación de inseguridad pública existente en Venezuela, pero vamos NADA "nuevo" en ese país y recuerdo a un pariente lejano que hace más de 60 años ya se movía por allí acompañado siempre de su escopeta.

Mira, Chúpate Ésa, aquí SIEMPRE hemos hablado de MPs, Despensa + Medicamentos y Divisas Físicas... ¿Nos hemos equivocado si eso lo trasladamos a Venezuela? Va a ser que NO y, en cualquier caso, que tú no hayas encontrado la "vía" de salida para los MPs no quiere decir que no exista, ni mucho menos...

Ciertamente, tu ejemplo ya me vale para algunos -o muchos- de los que andan por aquí y es que NADA de pensar que el tendero de la esquina va a dar comestibles a cambio de MPs... Eso sucede mucho antes o mucho después de que se extremen las cosas. Y tampoco todos los "rincones" del mundo son iguales.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Oct 2016)

Hola,

CETA: El veto del Parlamento valón bloquea el acuerdo comercial UE-Canadá | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Manda narices, España ha aprobado hoy el CETA. 

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Oct 2016)

El gobierno en funciones autoriza la firma de los acuerdos del CETA, sin informar, sin debate, sin considerarse una noticia relevante en los medios, sin, sin … 

Un apunte personal en relación a mi experiencia en el ejercito: “Aquí no hay lugar para la rutina: aprenderás lo que es el compañerismo, la solidaridad y el servicio a la comunidad” 

Entré en esta infantería de los metaleros en enero de este año, casualmente me encontré con este ejército de convencidos, que están verdaderamente convencidos de lo convencidos que están y se reúnen aquí con gran capacidad de convencer a otros, pues no es sólo estar convencidos sino que son convincentes, con argumentos de autoridad que comparten, explican, comunican … en resumen saben coincidir con los demás y con el diferente.

Teorizo que hay dos formas de progreso en esta milicia, el conocimiento y/o las predicciones prospectivas acertadas, la primera la descarto, en relación a la segunda, he hecho una predicción: *“””este próximo miércoles, 19/10/16, minicolapso””. *

Como se cumplirá ...espero que mi reputación ascienda y suponga un progreso en el escalafón, pasando a ser considerado suboficial de esta noble tropa.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Charizato21: Si hubieras coincidido conmigo en el Ejército de "verdad", pues teniendo en cuenta tus "aciertos" serías el candidato idóneo para la... limpieza de letrinas. Y es que en aquellos tiempos NO se andaban con "tonterías"... 

Y aquí no somos "Infantería" clásica (los que llamamos "pipis" en la unidad donde yo estaba), sino Infantería "acorazada" y hay una sutil diferencia...

NO, amigo Charizato21, a no ser que coincidan determinadas "conjunciones de astros", pues NO vislumbro ningún "Colapso" (¡Mande!) el próximo miércoles 19 de Octubre y vamos a ver qué entiendes cómo tal... Si no hay una caída de al menos el 10% yo NO lo consideraré como tal y ¡Ojo! que eso lo verás, pero no sé si será este año...

Al paso que vas, Charizato21, tú te vas a quedar como soldado raso para el resto... Eso SÍ, te habrás divertido y adquirido unos conocimientos que a lo mejor fuera de este hilo no hubieras conseguido.

Y, Charizato21, aquí argumentamos porqué somos "metaleros", pero NO "vendemos" el "producto", por tanto tampoco hay interés en "convencer" a NADIE. Más claro: mientras para mí esté meridianamente CLARO, pues voy a seguir ahí sin "plazo" alguno y si me he "equivocado" me alegraré enormemente, señal de que las cosas habrán ido bien... Y alguno/s también se alegrarán de "heredar" lo que yo no habré necesitado utilizar.

Es conocido en estos hilos que yo soy un "metalero" acérrimo y, además, sé defender muy bien mi posición, pero pensad también porqué alguien como paketazo se ha vuelto "metalero"... Es alguien que conoce muy bien el "papel" en todos sus "formatos" y sin embargo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2016)

Grafico diario válido para medio plazo.

Resumen para que ni lo ampieis:

Hemos perdido como se dijo el otro día la tendencia principal de medio plazo, 

Hemos perdido el soporte de la media de 200 sesiones.

El teórico apoyo por abajo está en la zona de 1206$

Sería imperativo para mantener la tendencia de nuevo cerrar sobre la media de 200 sesiones la próxima semana (1265$)

Seguimos tecnicamente alcistas (50 sesiones sobre 200 sesiones)

Personalmente lo que veo técnicamante, no invita al optimismo a corto plazo, sin embargo los osciladores muestran un posible rebote para "ya", habrá que ver si ese "posible" rebote nos permite recuperar tendencia.

Todo lo dicho anteriormente quedará anulado si las previsiones del "gurú" *Charitazo21* se cumplen...de ser así, yo no lo ascendería a suboficial, yo directamente le pongo de mariscal de campo...ahora bien, de fallar en la predicción (esto es algo muy improbable, pues siempre acierta), deberá abstenerse de predecir próximos acontecimientos relevantes del estilo:

-El día 31 de diciembre no habrá campanadas

-Lloverá todo el verano en el Sahara.

-¡Cariño, este sábado a las 23:00 caen 3 seguidos fijo!

Esperemos para ver lo que sucede, pero siempre me gusta ver valientes saltando al ruedo.




Buen fin de semana a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Qué "cruel" eres con el bueno de Charizato21 e imagino que algún día acertará algo y menuda "cogorza" que cogerá... De todas formas, tiene Suerte, ya que en otros tiempos, por ejemplo en el de los romanos, ya habría sido echado a las fieras del Circo...

Gracias por tu análisis, paketazo, y más o menos pienso lo mismo, aunque de caer NO lo veo más abajo de los $1209,80... que es lo que me indican mis "pautas". Sin embargo, hay que ser "pacientes" y ya adelanté que Octubre no suele ser un buen mes para los MPs, aparte de que tenemos el elemento "distorsionador" de las próximas elecciones en el Imperio...

Bueno, os dejo un buen artículo y que tenía "aparcado" por ahí y me ha recodado al comentario de kovaliov y mi posterior respuesta. Viendo el gráfico de la Deuda americana desde 1980, si le AJUSTAMOS la INFLACIÓN, pregunto: ¿No lo ha hecho mejor el Oro? Yo diría que SÍ... porque algún día el "papel" que NO vale NADA tenderá a su precio REAL y el Oro seguirá estando ahí. NO, no estoy diciendo que vaya a pasar "mañana", pero "pasado mañana" es bastante posible...

- This is Why US Gov. Deficit Numbers are a BIG Lie | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Oct 2016)

siempre que se acerca fin de año, bajan los Mp's...por lo general...estaremos atentos a la pantalla a ver q rascamos....


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2016)

Hola, el hombre dubitativo: Pues, te equivocas... Estacionalmente, Noviembre es el 2º mes más alcista del año para el Oro y Diciembre el 4º... Y Octubre suele ser malo.

En cuanto a la Plata, ésta suele remontar casi SIEMPRE a principios de Diciembre. Y, eso SÍ, las "pautas" se cumplen, pero tampoco estadísticamente tienen un tanto por ciento elevado de fiabilidad. De momento, este año se van cumpliendo, aunque de "aquella manera"...

Para mí, el peor gráfico lo tiene la Plata y miro de "reojo" al Cobre, bueno ya sabéis que suelo hacerlo y si se pierden con volumen los niveles actuales, NO sería extraño verla hasta los entornos de los $16,269, aunque es difícil que cayera más.

En cualquier caso, hasta que no pasen las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. y se disipe la "niebla" sobre las tasas de interés en ese país, pues seguiremos en "tierra de nadie"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold Prices Just Did Something They Haven

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.cubainformacion.tv/index.php/do...-el-papel-higienico-de-los-ricos-de-venezuela

- La CIA se prepara para un posible ataque cibernético sin precedentes contra Rusia - RT

- Al Assad: "El olor a Tercera Guerra Mundial se nota en el aire" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Oct 2016)

En la comparecencia de Jordi Pujol en el parlamento catalán en septiembre de 2014, en relación a su enorme fortuna, advirtió a no sabe quien con una tímida amenaza: "Si se toca la rama de un árbol caerán todas". La prensa hizo una lectura en clave local, es decir que se trataba de una amenaza al talante pactista de las instituciones catalanas, se venía a decir que el denominado "oasis catalán" no era otra cosa que un conjunto de políticos de la comunidad/ayuntamiento/diputación que se repartían la tarta.

Hoy el diario el Mundo, supongo que para tapar la Gürtel, publica en primera página las relaciones de Jordi Pujol Jr. con el prófugo del caso DEFEX en una empresa que tenía como presidente a un sobrino de Cospedal y que esta estaba respaldada por el estado con dinero público, tanto en participación como en instrumentos financieros (seguros y créditos a la exportación, CESCE). 

Pujol Jr. hizo negocios en Angola con el prófugo de Defex | España Home | EL MUNDO

Aquí, en Catalunya, se conocen muchísimos pelotazos para los que obtuvieron algunas concesiones, sospechosos de corruptelas: privatización del Centro informático de la Generalitat, los túneles de Vallvidrera y del Cadí, ... pero parecía que todo quedaba circunscrito a Catalunya, veo que la tímida amenaza "Si se toca la rama de un árbol caerán todas" ... es mucho mayor, quien sabe hasta donde ...

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 16:29 ----------

-----
PD: acepto el gran honor del ascenso a mariscal de campo (lo incluiré en mi firma del foro); me comprometo a no volver a predecir lo impredecible si la predicción no se cumple.


----------



## frisch (15 Oct 2016)

Me hago un hueco en mis días de asueto para confirmar lo que dice Charitazo21 (quien, de verdad, da un par de vueltas a algunos a pesar de sus predicciones fallidas y sus no participaciones en milis trasnochadas; vamos que rompo con orgullo (civil) un par de lanzas en su honor).

Cuando Jordi Pujol dijo lo que dijo, se refería a allende las fronteras. Él conoce con pelos y señales vida y milagros no sólo de Felipe sino de muchos otros, muchos. Cuando se desmantelaron los servicios oficiales de inteligencia de allende las fronteras en Cataluña, Jordi reclutó a algunos de los mejores para trabajar, esta vez, intramuros. Es decir que no llegará su sangre al río, a menos que otros, por razones de honestidad, honor y sentido de la responsabilidad, acepten ser pasados, a su vez, por la piedra. Me temo que no será así.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Oct 2016)

Hola, seguramente "Felipes y Pujoles" guardarán algunos ases bajo la manga para salir airosos, pero la suerte no acompaña siempre y a veces el que mejor juega o el que mejor "roba" es el que sabe retirarse a tiempo habiendo repartido generosamente su parte a todo el mundo...

La política cada vez se parece más a las películas de "el padrino".

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Tú "pronostica" lo que desees, siempre nos lo tomaremos con humor y, además, sabes que nos lo tomamos con "coña"...

Respecto al "recién llegado": "Los que están siempre de vuelta de todo son los que nunca han ido a ninguna parte." (Antonio Machado)

Y la "mili" debería seguir siendo OBLIGATORIA y para nada fue una "trasnochada" y otra cosa es que estuviera mal enfocada... Entre las armas -las que matan...- y los putos "Evangelios", prefiero las primeras para defender a un país, una comunidad, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Oct 2016)

acabo de venir del centro de la ciudad de Barcelona y me ha sorprendido la gestión que ha se ha para la manifestación contra el TTIP, CETA, ... han cortado más de 6 kms x 6 kms de calles en el centro de la ciudad; ¡¡¡esto es lo sorprendente!! un perímetro enorme, ha provocado un buen caos circulatorio ((si bien se ha hecho con tacto era la guardia urbana, no he visto las típicas furgonetas de las unidades antidisturbios (antiavalots) de la guardia urbana ni la BRIMO la unidad de los mossos d'Esquadra ))

En el tema numismático hay una cosa que me sorprende enormemente, la no existencia de Cecas o casas de moneda para países pequeños, a día de hoy la tecnología para poder hacer monedas es relativamente barata, accesible, ... hasta se podría obtener casi regalada las máquinas para hacerla de forma más tradicional (cera pérdida), es algo que me sorprende. ¿alguien sabe el porqué?

Si las razones no son de peso estoy pensando vender el parking de Barcelona y montar una Ceca en TUVALU (la Polinesia) o mejor aún en las ISLAS MARSHALL (Micronesia), llevarían impresa mi cara y mi graduación "Mariscal Charitazo I", (en el supuesto que el miércoles acierte) 
¿Compraríais?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Pienso que es una simple cuestión de que no sale a cuenta, es decir NO habría la suficiente demanda... y, de todas formas, ya existen monedas de pequeñas países y, precisamente, radicados por la Polinesia...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Oct 2016)

Vaya, como que yo no hablaba de eso (hablaba de Jordi y de sus servicios de información) pero, si quieres hablar de los turutas y de lo necesarios que son para defender al país, la comunidad y etc. pues, la verdad, los militares defienden la voz de su amo (lo repito por si hubiese problemas de audición), La Voz de su Amo y como resulta que el amo es el que es, pues no defiende al pueblo.

Vamos que por ese lado, Forget it! que dirían los del País sin Nombre.

Eso sí, a cada cual su puto Disneylandia.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 22:31 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Vaya, como que yo no hablaba de eso (hablaba de Jordi y de sus servicios de información) pero, si quieres hablar de los turutas y de lo necesarios que son para defender al país, la comunidad y etc. pues, la verdad, los militares defienden la voz de su amo (lo repito por si hubiese problemas de audición), La Voz de su Amo y como resulta que el amo es el que es, pues no defiende al pueblo.
> 
> Vamos que por ese lado, Forget it! que dirían los del País sin Nombre.
> 
> Eso sí, a cada cual su puto Disneylandia.



Y a ti en concreto: deja de creerte nacido de la pata de Júpiter y, si no lo consigues, deja de menospreciar a todos los que no pasan por el filtro de tus opiniones (es decir tú).


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Pasando...

"No tengo miedo de un ejército de leones guiado por ovejas; tengo miedo de un ejército de ovejas guiado por un león." (Alejandro Magno)

Y tú NO eres precisamente un "león", más bien una oveja...

# Charizato21: NO creo que vayas a acertar, aunque te concedo el beneficio de la duda en el sentido de que ese día los índices americanos cierren a la baja, pero de ahí a un "Colapso"...

¿Comprar esas monedas que de forma ficticia propones? Pues, si el metal es el que tiene que SER y está en precio, ¿Por qué NO? Mayores "burradas" he comprado...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pasando...
> 
> "No tengo miedo de un ejército de leones guiado por ovejas; tengo miedo de un ejército de ovejas guiado por un león." (Alejandro Magno)
> 
> Y tú NO eres precisamente un "león", más bien una oveja...





Es posible que yo sea una oveja.
Pero, igualmente, es posible que tú creas ser un león y, en realidad, seas una simple y sencilla oveja que aún no lo sabe. Lo cual es más problemático, para ti.

Te deseo que lo descubras para emprender, en la medida de lo posible, un (tu) nuevo camino.

Si he llegado a este punto es porque me toca los cojones la manera que tienes de tratar a los demás; con ese menosprecio de:

1. Yo sé más
2. Yo ya lo dije
3. No lo dije pero ya lo sabía.
4. Tú eres un simple turuta pipi
5. Te equivocas (siempre te equivocas)
6. Yo no me equivoco nunca
7. Nada de lo que digas me va a enseñar algo a mi, que lo sé todo o casi todo.
8. Y, en definitivas cuentas, os lo advertí ¡Yo tenía razón!

¡Vamos, hombre!

Un poco de humildad y un poco de agradecimiento más allá de las palabras que salen de tu propia boca.

Y, además, un poco menos de manipulación al hacer de este hilo un magnífico escaparate de tu ego con el aporte puntual de estrellas contratadas (no de pagadas, sino de aduladas).

Nota bene: las estrellas son estrellas "per se" no cabe duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

Pasando...

Y dejo esto para quienes suelen entrar en este hilo... porque están interesados en él.

- The Wolves Get the Golden Fleece as the Sheep Get Shorn One More Time

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Oct 2016)

Es una forma de escapar (hacia nada).


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2016)

¿Escapar? ¿De un "intelectualismo" de estar por casa? Anda, vete a pasear...


----------



## frisch (15 Oct 2016)

Respecto al artículo que citas (que a veces me pregunto si el personal se los lee).
¿Qué es lo que tu entiendes que dice el bueno de Bob Moriarty?

Yo entiendo (y espero que tú me digas lo que tú entiendes porque esto de poner enlaces como si fueran panes, pues vaya como que no; como que el flock ya no es tan flock ni el sheep tan sheep, me refiero a los de este hilo) que anuncia lo que siempre hemos sabido, a saber que los lobos se comen a las ovejas y que él, el bueno de Bob, aconseja a las ovejas que no se dejen comer por los lobos vendiendo su lana.

¿Y?

Vamos a ver ¿qué coño me dice este tío que me aporte algo más que un ejercicio mediocremente literario, sobre algo que lo saben todos lobos, ovejas y pastores?

Espero tu opinión (escrita y razonada, no re-enlazada).


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Pues, está bastante CLARO... Moriarty expresa una opinión y la argumenta... Otra cosa es que se esté o no de acuerdo con ella... Resumiendo: lo que paketazo y yo comentamos hace NADA por aquí: que se pueden ver los precios de finales de Mayo en el Oro y que TAMBIÉN adelantamos por aquí el pasado Viernes por la noche. Por tanto, te remito -si te interesan...- a los análisis que escribimos entonces: cesión de los precios a $1206 (paketazo) y $1209,80 (Fernando)...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

Pues no, no está tan claro porque teniendo la oportunidad, te limitas a citar tu nombre y otro que tomas de prestado.

No sé, a veces, me pregunto si lo que te mueve es informar o agasajarte.

Ya sé que me vas a tratar de gilipollas (o de decir gilipolleces) pero es que no puedo evitar decirlo:

¿Informas o te Agasajas?

¡Anda, expláyate algo más allá, de los tropecientos enlaces!

Te propongo (¡haz lo que quieras!)

Tres enlaces, una opinión razonada.

¿Por qué te lo propongo?

Porque lo más fácil en este falso mundo de Internet es: enlazar.
Lo más difícil: hablar, escribir, razonar.

Vamos, eso lo hace hasta mi abuela.


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por cierto, si no te gusta el hilo tienes la "puerta" abierta...



Me gusta y, además, hago poesía Nerudiana.
_
"Me gustas tú,
cuando no menosprecias.
Me gusta tu hilo
cuando dejas que también lo tejan otros,
sin que les recuerdes,
que eres el gran tejedor.

Me gustan las puertas abiertas,
sin necesidad que me las abran
porque las puertas,
precisamente,
están hechas para ser abiertas.

Me gustas cuando callas.

Aunque empiezo a creer
que ni callas, ni eres puerta."
_


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

¡AMÉN!

Y dejo esto para aquellos que siguen el COT y que NO son el "Nerudiano"...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - October 14, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## Grecorio (16 Oct 2016)

Mira Frisch,
Aqui hay muchos que dejamón de aportar nuestras opiniones hace tiempo por los desprecios de fernandojcg. Si sigues perdiendo tu tiempo ante alguien tan prepotente e incapaz de pensar que no tiene siempre la razón es tu tiempo el que pierdes.


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

Bueno, agradeciendo tu osadía (por fin) te diré que yo, en lo personal aprecio a fernando. Le conozco de habernos visto personalmente, es decir que sé quién es, vamos, más allá del mundo virtual, conozco su cara, su forma de hablar, vamos que le conozco.

Me toca los cojones cómo trata al personal.

He estado varios días fuera y, claro, la distancia le dice a uno mucho de uno mismo y de los demás.

Me leo el hilo, los hileros y me parece que ya está bien.

Lo digo y repito por si hubiera algún problema de audición:

Ya está bien de este tipo de comentarios (y son los últimos):

_Ja,ja,ja... Charizato21: Si hubieras coincidido conmigo en el Ejército de "verdad", pues teniendo en cuenta tus "aciertos" serías el candidato idóneo para la... *limpieza de letrinas.* Y es que en aquellos tiempos NO se andaban con "tonterías"... _

_Y aquí no somos "Infantería" clásica (los que llamamos "pipis" en la unidad donde yo estaba), sino Infantería "acorazada" y hay una sutil diferencia..._

_Al paso que vas, Charizato21, tú te vas a quedar como soldado raso para el resto... Eso SÍ, te habrás divertido y adquirido unos conocimientos que a lo mejor fuera de este hilo no hubieras conseguido._ [Conmigo y gracias a mi, ¡Pardillo!]

_# Charizato21: Tú "pronostica" lo que desees, siempre nos lo tomaremos con humor y, además, sabes que nos lo tomamos con "coña"..._ [vamos que, incluso nos haces gracia... ¡gracias!]

Claro, todo esto (y más que ha habido antes) pues vaya como que no, estimado Fernando. Si no lo entiendes por pasiva, entiéndelo por activa.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Tomo nota frisch e intentaré ser menos "hiriente" con el personal... Eso SÍ, a veces antes de enjuiciar hay que conocer el "argot" en este caso militar...


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Oct 2016)

.....................


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a retomar el normal funcionamiento del hilo y esperemos que tarde un poco más en "ensuciarse" y si no lo tengo fácil...

Hace tiempo que vengo comentando que NO hay que perder de vista al Cobre y de eso hace más de dos años... Está escrito. Bien, el artículo que enlazo es muy bueno y va en esa misma línea...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/big-trouble-for-copper-the-breakdown-of-the-industry-has-begun/

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2016)

Respecto al artículo del cobre admito que nunca fue uno de los indicadores que seguía, me centraba más en el petroleo, sin embargo en este artículo se toca de un modo un poco diferente el punto dónde estamos y a dónde podemos ir, y la manera de presentarlo es bastante convincente.

Si realmente todavía no hemos visto lo peor en los mercados de commodities, no quiero ni imaginar a dónde podriamos ir...en cuanto a precios, y coyuntura social.

Basandonos en que el artículo tenga algo de razón, entiendo que *Fernando* esté incrementando las posiciones en oro, ya que la plata al ser un metal más industrial, podría sufrir algo más este teórico colapso de commodities.

Peronalmente pienso que sí, la plata acompañaría al cobre y petróleo en un primer momento, pero creo que medio plazo se desmarcaría y rebotaría con fuerza.

Es muy posible que la entrada en plata quede muy bien marcada si se da este panoráma de colapso en cobre y petróleo...será un proceso de menos a más (caídas), y quizá los últimos mínimos no nos servirían de soporte.

Reitero que hablo de una situación teórica si sucede lo comentado con cobre y petróleo, y esa desaceleración que parece no ha hecho más que empezar.

Por otr aparte, tabién podría ser que una vez formado el gobierno USA comience un nuevo ciclo económico bajista, lo que agravaría la situación comentada para cobre y petróleo...iremos viendo el tema de subidas de tipos, y creación de empleo USA...y sobre todo el baltic dry index...ya que en el artículo de Fernando se habla de camiones/cobre...nosotros lo extrapolamos a barcos y movimiento de mercancias...ahí sí que no hay engaño.

Por otra parte y a nivel personal, he visto unos posts que sobran, ya que aquí podemos comentar opiniones personales que aportan algo al hilo, pero las opiniones personales que solo nos hacen perder el tiempo leyendo para menospreciar, o al menos no construir nada, no solo manchan el hilo, si no que dejan mal sabor de boca en el mismo, algo a lo que aquí no estoy acostumbrado.

Cada uno es como es, para bien o para mal, pero aquí solo queremos lo que nos sume...el resto...al bar de la esquina.

Un abrazo, y a seguir remando en la misma dirección.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## timi (16 Oct 2016)

Saludos a todos ,,, a veces cuesta discernir quien provoca a quien , pero el caso es que los dos sois tozudos al que mas,,,, los metaleros en general somos un poco especiales ::, lo tenemos que reconocer , creo no equivocarme en que casi todos tenemos un carácter fuerte , pero es que tiene que ser así , si creemos en lo que el 99% de la población no cree , tenemos que estar muy seguros de nosotros mismos.
Ese carácter puede llevar a confrontaciones y a situaciones que se utilicen algunas palabras , que cara a cara no se utilizarían , o en todo caso serian en un contexto muy acotado , cosa que por aquí es mas difícil de visualizar.
Nadie tiene la certeza de nada y nadie esta en el poder absoluto de la verdad , es solo que algunos de los que estáis por aquí nos pasáis la mano por la cara en infinidad de temas , así que a la mayoría nos toca estudiar a fondo los temas para rebatirlos , pero en algunos casos puede llevar años y en algunos otros no interesa rivalizar . Tampoco se trata de que todos opinemos igual

En las frases que pones , apreciado frish , no denoto falta de respeto , es mas un argot militar , que con una cerveza en la mano no pasaría mas allá de unas carcajadas . Eso no quita que en algunas ocasiones fernando sea un poco cabroncete , pero eso forma parte de sus defectos , y eso a mi no me interesa , como tampoco me interesan los defectos de los demás.
Aquí cada uno tiene sus defectos , pero es que se trata de aprender de las virtudes de los demás y no de poner el dedo en la llaga de los defectos.

Personalmente no dispongo de mucho tiempo últimamente , y cuando entro en el hilo ( que me lo leo todo ,, otra cosa es que lo entienda:o:o ) me doy cuenta que me falta aprender mucho para poder desenfundar con algunos espadachines de por aquí , así que me limito a hacer lo que puedo y aprender.

muy bueno el articulo del cobre y acompañadas de las líneas de paketazo aun mejor ,,, son pequeños artículos como este , que te indican que no estamos tan equivocados en las percepciones que tenemos por aqui

buen domingo a todos :X:X:X


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Oct 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Si el Chari la pega con su predicción será la primera vez que vería de cerca a alguien ganando dinero a espuertas; porque tú, Charitazo, eres de los que ponen el dinero en dónde ponen la boca ¿verdad?



"""eres de los que ponen el dinero en dónde ponen la boca ¿verdad?"" 

Da la impresión que la cuestión que planteas hace referencia al que se dice el oficio más viejo del mundo, "donde pongo la boca pongo el dinero" y ahí no, no, no pongo el dinero. Pero si te refieres a poner el dinero en dónde pongo las predicciones, tengo que reconocer que sí, ha sido una situación sobrevenida, para la que presupongo hay una explicación que atribuya algún sesgo psicológico y que explique el porqué de la acción que tomé, pero vamos con el asunto …

Cómo desde enero le llevaba ganado un buen pico al físico, hacia finales de agosto, no hice ningún caso a lo comentado en este foro respecto de las predicciones oreras, patrones, tendencias, peligros de la inversión en papelillos, … no, no, nooo, no por creerme más listo, sencillamente pensaba que hay un discursos hegemónicos y marcos cognitivos que pueden no ser tan amplios y que yo tenía otro diferente, un cuadro teórico, epistemológico y metodológico desemejante que justificaba una previsión distinta. Tengo que confesar que con esos argmentos y la seguridad que me daba las ganancias del físico, ya habiéndolo hecho en el pasado, volví hacerlo, poner todo mi fiat en ETF’s apalancados, en el más volátil de todos: “JNUG”, el que suelen decir que es para Kamikazes. 

De momento compruebo que es un apriorismo no comprobado empíricamente pero este miércoles llegará mi momento; aún así sospecho que pueda llegar a tener razón y salir derrotado y que a veces el coraje no obtiene recompensa.


----------



## amtt (16 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos

Todo el mundo tenemos defecto pero las virtudes ganan con creces.

Y si alguno no tiene defectos q tire la primera piedra.

Yo hoy voy a degustar los primeros calamares del estrecho cogidos por mí ayer.

Paz y salud para todos 

Un saludo y buen domingo


----------



## Orooo (16 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos.

Estaba buscando algo de informacion acerca del cobre y encontre este mensaje de otro forero de hace varios años.

Creeis que vale la pena?


Copio y pego:



"Las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos están formadas por acero recubiertas de cobre, por tanto su valor metalífero es despreciable, sin embargo las monedas a considerar son las de 10, 20 y 50 céntimos, formadas por “oro nórdico” esta aleación está formada por un 89% de cobre, 5% de aluminio, 5% de zinc, y 1% de estaño.
Si consideramos los valores de estos metales (cobre: 6,71 €/kg; zinc 1,64 €/kg; Aluminio 1,84 €/kg; Estaño 22,31 €/kg)
Nos resulta: 
- Moneda de facial de 10 céntimos con un valor de metal de 2,6 céntimos.
- Moneda de facial de 20 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 3,7 céntimos 
- Moneda de facial de 50 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 5 céntimos.
Claramente, la moneda de 10 céntimos es la más ventajosa, por su proporción metal/facial: disponemos de un valor facial de 10 céntimos, pero en caso de que el euro se vaya “al garete” tendremos un suelo de 2,6 céntimos en valor metalífero.
Es decir es el mismo caso que las monedas de plata de 12 y 20 euros pero sin necesidad de ir al BDE y recorrer sucursales, te llegan solas con el cambio. Tienes siempre el facial asegurado (igual que en papelitos de colores) pero con protección contra madmax (… e incendios).
Además existen unas fundas de pvc, que regalan en los bancos para empaquetarlas fácilmente."


----------



## gurrumino (16 Oct 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Todo el mundo tenemos defecto pero las virtudes ganan con creces.
> 
> ...



Que te aprovechen esos calamares amigo (qué envidia:baba, sé lo que es gozar de la recompensa inmediata tras el trabajo empeñado, cosa dificil hoy día. 

Y como dices, *Paz y salud* para todos.

Frisch, Fernando, no os peleéis.


----------



## timi (16 Oct 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estaba buscando algo de informacion acerca del cobre y encontre este mensaje de otro forero de hace varios años.
> 
> ...




joder , si con la plata ya tenemos problemas de espacio , ni te digo con monedas de 10 céntimos , por que para sacar algo en condiciones tendrías que recorrer todas las sucursales de la provincia , y seguro que el banco no te regara ni los plásticos esos,,,,


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Oct 2016)

Tal vez alguien pudiera encontrar en el DSM IV (Manual diagnóstico y estadístico de los trastornos mentales de la American Psychiatric Association) una categoría en la clasificación de los trastornos mentales para la siguiente afirmación:
Tengo que reconocer que me parecen buenísimas las críticas a mis predicciones, destacaría la siguiente como genial: 

""Cuando leo tan sabias opiniones sobre la inversión en oro, no puedo evitar un nudo en la garganta y que se me humedezcan los ojos, al ver a un forero que gratuitamente, y por puro amor al prójimo, nos inunda de sabiduría y nos conduce al buen camino en las inversiones, hechos como éste reafirman mi confianza en las personas y aumentan mi esperanza en la humanidad.
Recordaré su nombre, estoy seguro que seguirá dando grandes días de gloria a este hilo, espero con ansiedad su próximo comentario, que seguro servirá para iluminar las oscuras mentes que todavía creen en el riesgo de contraparte. """


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Oct 2016)

Hace un par de semanas se conoció la noticia a propósito del tercer banco del país sin nombre, Wells Fargo; en el último año crearon 1,5 millones de cuentas fantasma y 1/2 millón de tarjetas de crédito solicitadas sin tener usuarios a quién enviárselas.

Pues bien hace tres días se publicó que John Laforge jefe de estrategia de activo de ese mismo banco dice que el oro se va a los 1050$ 

Lo sorprendente es que en 2014 predijo que el oro se iría a 660$ la onza, (el mínimo alcanzado en ese periodo pronosticado 2014/1015 fueron 1078$)

Gold is going back to $1,050 says Wells Fargo analyst | MINING.com

Con el escándalo hubo dimisiones, lo increíble es que mantenga a este tipo como jefe de estrategia de activo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, me parece que el pasado, pasado ES... No es la primera vez e imagino que no será la última que yo y frisch tenemos diferencias, pero bueno esta madrugada me puse en contacto con él para aclarar "conceptos" y bueno tampoco la Amistad hay que perderla por unos simples "calentones" en un foro. NO me disculpe de NADA, ya que entiendo que tengo una forma de ser que es fruto de la experiencia y formación que pueda haber obtenido de la vida y, quizás, aunque yo NO lo percibo, exista esa "Prepotencia" de la que me acusa e intentaremos, en lo posible, no herir las susceptibilidades personales, aunque tampoco prometo nada al respecto... Y como la mayoría habéis dicho... cada cual es cómo es con sus defectos y sus virtudes.

Bien, NO está de más aclarar que este hilo es "METALERO" y cuyo núcleo principal son los MPs., por tanto aquí acude mayoritariamente gente interesada en ellos, de manera que una de las funciones principales es facilitar información sobre los mismos y que, desgraciadamente, viene casi siempre en lengua inglesa. Y, precisamente, por esa razón los enlaces son leídos. En cualquier caso, yo como CREADOR del hilo, consideré oportuno crear unos "vasos comunicantes" que le dieran un mayor atractivo e interés general, de ahí que se toquen temas relacionados con la Economía, Finanzas, Geopolítica, etc. A veces, ya nos adentramos en algunos temas más sensibles y que prefiero evitar por los roces y rechazo que producen: Indenpendentismo, Religión, etc., etc.

También aquí la MAYORÍA nos caracterizamos por el respeto a la Bandera Nacional (y también a las autonómicas), al Ejército y a las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. Y hablo como instituciones y también por la mayor parte de las personas que trabajan ahí. Eso no excluye ni mucho menos la MIERDA que pueda haber detrás y su uso partidista. Y después cada cual puede pensar como quiera, pero aquí hay mucha gente que se siente OFENDIDA cuando se menosprecia unos determinados "símbolos" que forman parte de nuestra Historia.

Y poco más hay que añadir y esperemos que continuemos por la buena senda... En lo personal, sigo considerando a frisch un buen amigo y de lo que no tengo duda es de que es una buena persona, pero como buen Vasco a veces se pasa un poco. Y yo que soy un Catalán bastante "atípico" TAMBIÉN...

# paketazo: Sabes que hace ya mucho tiempo que tengo encendida la "luz roja" con el tema del Cobre y los datos que se dan regularmente son los que se dan y, francamente, ponen los pelos como escarpias si nos dirigimos hacia donde parece... La verdad, es que en mis Prospecciones -más SERIAS que las de algunos...-, es algo que cada vez tiene mayor importancia. Y lo mejor será poner unas cuantas "velas" para ahuyentar los malos "augurios"... Y parece mentira que esto NO se esté reflejando en los mass mierda cuando es algo muy NOTORIO, aparte de que sólo hace falta ver cómo están sosteniendo el Cobre en cuanto llega a las proximidades de los $2 y que acabará perforando...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes Fernando,

Te agradezco que hayas reeditado tu último mensaje y hayas borrado la referencia que hacías a mi persona al comienzo del tercer párrafo.

Espero que sólo haya sido un cruce de cables debido a la modorra de una tarde de domingo después de comer.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Oct 2016)

En relación al vídeo "La cruda realidad" sobre el "Peak Oil" y el “Peak Everything" acabo de ver un proyecto interesante de unos ingenieros alemanes, "un coche eléctrico que se recarga únicamente con el sol", tienen un prototipo, de momento para recorrer 30 kms, han recaudado 245.975 para iniciarlo
Noticia:
Sion : la voiture électrique qui se recharge toute seule au soleil ! | Mr Mondialisation

Vídeo: SION. A Solarcar for everyone:

*ULTRA LIGHT SOLAR POWERED ELECTRIC VEHICLES TRIKE, QUADS FOR CITY AND OFF-ROAD - YouTube*


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> "Cuando leo tan sabias opiniones sobre la inversión en oro, no puedo evitar un nudo en la garganta y que se me humedezcan los ojos, al ver a un forero que gratuitamente, y por puro amor al prójimo, nos inunda de sabiduría y nos conduce al buen camino en las inversiones, hechos como éste reafirman mi confianza en las personas y aumentan mi esperanza en la humanidad.
> "



La "inversión" en oro es desaconsejada por la mayoría de los metaleros.
Lo que interesa es la "posesión"

Y ciertamente siempre hay quien acierta, a pesar de razones equivocadas...


----------



## Sezosan (16 Oct 2016)

Yo ya solo leo, las 2 o 3 veces que he participado con mi mejor intención me han dado un Zasca.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

# Sezosan: Es más una cuestión de saber argumentar... Si lo haces de forma más o menos coherente NO veo dónde está el "problema", pero bueno el hilo está abierto para quien quiera hacerlo... Luego, cada cual debe saber defender sus postulados y si no se aprende... que tampoco es tan complicado. Y, de todas formas, si entras en el hilo a leer es porque te interesa, sino no lo harías...

En cualquier caso, paso de entrar en más polémicas que sólo sirven para ensuciar el hilo. Y prefiero APORTACIONES... y a ser posible que NO descansen mayoritariamente en mis "hombros" y yo ya me entiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (16 Oct 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estaba buscando algo de informacion acerca del cobre y encontre este mensaje de otro forero de hace varios años.
> 
> ...



Oroo ,los precios de esos metales ,están ahora por los suelos

El cobre creo q está por debajo de 3 euros/kilo.

Tengo un amigo "chatarrero" ,y hace poco me dijo q estaba acumulando el metal porque le estaban pagando un miseria.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

Sezosan dijo:


> Yo ya solo leo, las 2 o 3 veces que he participado con mi mejor intención me han dado un Zasca.



Somos legión (por utilizar un término militar).
Yo, a partir de este momento, también, solo lo leo (mientras dure).

_Edito_ No corrijo ni el acento del "solo" para así expresar mi asqueo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Me he mirado el Baltic Dry Index y a mí, en lo personal, NO me dice gran cosa si miro el gráfico de largo plazo. De todas formas, ahora mismo en los 892, lejos por tanto de los 290 marcados el 1 del pasado mes de Febrero. Sin embargo, al observar ese gráfico en el largo plazo, vemos que continuamos bastante abajo y que, realmente, llevamos unos años anclados en la más completa "ilusión"... Y te dejo el gráfico por si tú percibes algo diferente.

- Baltic Dry Índice (BADI) - Investing.com

Por otro lado, habrá que vigilar los datos que se publiquen sobre el transporte ferroviario y por carretera en los EE.UU. y que sabes son vitales para conocer el auténtico estado de su Economía. Y en el terreno laboral ya sabemos que el empleo creado es muy similar al de aquí: de muy baja calidad, mal pagado y encima en sectores fáciles de manipular como es el de Servicios.

Respecto al Cobre como rompa el soporte de los $2 y profundice en la caída podría irse a los $1,395 que tengo pronosticados... Si eso se llegará a producir, paketazo, adónde nos conduciríamos... SÍ, el Oro en primera instancia, pero ir acumulando Plata en las caídas o en estos niveles tampoco me parece una mala idea, aunque quizás habría que esperar a que mejorase el EUR en su cruce con el USD...

Y dejo un buen artículo... cambiando de "tercio".

- The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : WikiLeaks: The Two Faces of Hillary Clinton on Syria

Saludos.

Edito: DURARÁ...


----------



## frisch (16 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: DURARÁ...



Inch Allah!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2016)

Aquí no existe...


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Oct 2016)

Buenas noches,

La últimas páginas del hilo me recordaron a una historia que más o menos es así (admito que no la recuerdo al pie de la letra y quizás la cuento de manera muy diferente a como la leí en su día; pero para mí, lo importante es el mensaje):

Hubo una vez en un pueblo una disputa muy fuerte entre dos personas, dichas personas eran muy amigas, pero sus diferencias fueron más fuertes que su amistad, para añadir leña al asunto, eran de las más relevantes en el pueblo y todo el pueblo las tenía en muy alta estima, lo cual era muy engorroso para todos porque ambos tenían la convicción de que llevaban la razón.

Así que cada vez que uno de ellos se encontraba con alguien del pueblo no paraba de explicarle los motivos de la disputa argumentando que él tenía la razón, los del pueblo como buenamente podían se escaqueaban de dar su opinión, ya que el dar la razón a alguno automáticamente implicaba ponerse en contra del otro, así que los implicados en la disputa no encontraban persona en donde sentirse apoyados ni mucho menos quién les diera la razón.

Así que uno fue a pedir consejo al "sabio" del pueblo, que no era más que un anciano al que todo mundo le pedía consejo y el amablemente se los daba, el dar consejos llenos de sentido común le había dado fama de sabio y por ello, todo el pueblo le tenía en muy alta estima y le consideraban un sabio.

Cuando llegó con el sabio éste estaba con su mujer, le contó sus motivos de la disputa y sus razones por las cuales creía que el tenía la razón, entonces el sabio le dijo: "Tú tienes la razón", cuando escuchó esa frase, se sintió aliviado, ¡por fin había encontrado a alguien -y que alguien- que le daba la razón y que veía las cosas como son!, así que sonriente agradeció al sabio y se fue rumbo a su casa, se sentía tan bien, que incluso pensó que la disputa había ido demasiado lejos y lo mejor sería reconciliarse con su amigo.

Iba tan absorto en sus pensamientos que no se dió cuenta que el otro de la disputa le había visto salir de la casa del sabio, lleno de ira pensando que le había "lavado el coco" al sabio, decidió ir a contarle al sabio lo realmente sucedido en la disputa para que supiera la verdad y no las mentiras que seguramente el otro le habría contado.

Cuando llegó con el sabio éste aún estaba con su mujer, le contó sus motivos de la disputa y sus razones por las cuales creía que el tenía la razón, entonces el sabio le dijo: "Tú tienes la razón", cuando escuchó esa frase, se sintió aliviado, ¡por fin había encontrado a alguien -y que alguien- que le daba la razón y que veía las cosas como son!, así que sonriente agradeció al sabio y se fue rumbo a su casa, se sentía tan bien, que incluso pensó que la disputa había ido demasiado lejos y lo mejor sería reconciliarse con su amigo.

La mujer del sabio que había presenciado ambas explicaciones tan distintas y contrarias, encima vió cómo su marido le había dado la razón a ambos, no pudo evitar comentar:

Oye, pero cómo es posible que le hayas dado la razón a ambos si las historias son contrarias, alguno de los dos no dice la verdad o ambos han mentido, quizás cada uno ve las cosas de manera distinta y cree tener la razón, puede ser cualquier cosa, pero los dos no pueden tener la razón sobre una disputa que los ha llevado a dejar de hablarse.

El sabio tranquilamente le responde: "Tú también tienes razón"


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2016)

*Fernando* estamos en niveles del año 2000/2003 y con el DOW en máximos históricos.

Realmente es de coña, no se si se puede ir más abajo...poder claro que se puede, pero si con estos pésimos números de fletes mundiales estamos dónde estamos, no quiero ver dónde estaremos si se deja de manipular todo lo manipulable.



Creo que a lo que debemos tener miedo es no a que empeoren los indicadores, si no a lo que sucederá cuando dejen de "dopar" a la economía los "lumbreras de turno"

Si estás gráficas las veo hace 10 años, te diría que estamos en una recesión profunda, y que posiblemente la economía mundial esté estancada, sin embargo, la relidad que nos venden, parece ser muy diferente.

Puede que finalmente los que estemos ciegos seamos nosotros, y una mala gráfica refleje una salud económica de la ostia.

Buenas noches a todos, y buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Mucho ¡Ojo! al Índice del Dólar: en estos momentos en los 98,08...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Fíjate en este artículo de hoy y que trata lo que ayer debatimos a última hora y lo miremos como lo miremos no hay "tutia"...

- Ni recesión hoy, ni recesión mañana

Y mientras casi todo el mundo de por aquí en la más absoluta INOPIA... Va a pillar en "bragas" a bastante gente...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Oct 2016)

ja,ja, refinanciado menuda sabiduría...la del sabio.
Yo añado.... rectificar es de sabios.
Cuando tengo yo dudas sobre "mi sabiduría"...me pregunto que opinaré cuando esté a punto de palmarla...seguramente me arrepentiré del daño a mi familia, a mis amigos, mi forma de proceder y otras cosas "sin importancia" a las que yo les he otorgado el poder de fastidiarme...
Y de eso trata la vida de saber reaccionar y reconocer cuando uno se equivoca y aquí estoy con mi amigo frisch...tener algo o en este caso ambos tener una guía y que ya sabemos todos cual es...pero ya no hablo más que alguno se mosquea porque cite a Jesús...je,je..feliz día a todos..


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

¿Rectificar? Pues, "menda lerenda" NO tiene porqué hacerlo y, por tanto, NO lo va a hacer y seguirá en su línea y al que no le guste... pues ya sabe. Y me viene al "pelo" esto de Sócrates: "La ciencia humana consiste más en destruir errores que en descubrir verdades"... Por qué será que encuentro más Conocimiento y Sabiduría en los "clásicos" que en el "libro" de marras...

Y dejo un interesante artículo y APORTANDO...

- Que nos devuelvan el dinero

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Oct 2016)

Oye Fernando¡¡ no te des por aludido que estoy hablando en neutro..
Cada uno sabrá como habla o como deja de hablar, si hace esto o aquello...o si lo deja de hacer...
He estado leyendo a algún economista diciendo que Wall-street se va para arriba pasadas las elecciones, supongo que será porque tiene seguro que ganará Clinton..
Yo creo que de ser así..el remiendo es temporal y más grande será la caída.
Un saludo a todos..


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Oct 2016)

Ninguno por aquí disponemos de una bola de cristal infalible (creo) por lo que equivocarse haciendo predicciones debería, en el largo plazo, rozar el 50% de los casos si nos atenemos al método científico comúnmente aceptado. Por supuesto, en rangos temporales discreccionalmente más cortos, habrá quien acierte más y quien acierte menos de ese 50%...pero en realidad eso da lo mismo, porque siempre estaremos a merced/dependeremos de alguien/otros y, finalmente, el hoyo nos espera.

Moraleja: Vive y deja vivir

psI El kommersant, Rossiskaya Gazeta y demás publicaciones, rusas en este caso, dicen lo que dicen.
psII Yo, que no soy ruso pero vivo en Rusia, veo las cosas de otra manera no rusa
psIII No tengo ni idea de como será el futuro...porque ahí está la gracia
psIV Perdón por todas las tonterías anteriores.


----------



## amador (17 Oct 2016)

Interesante enlace sobre las armas en España.

Armas: La España que lleva pistola | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

¿Ya tenéis la vuestra para el Mad-Max ? Ja, ja, ja, ...

Saludos

EDITO: Fijaos que Suiza es el país europeo OCDE con más armas civiles per cápita.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Oct 2016)

amador dijo:


> Interesante enlace sobre las armas en España.
> 
> Armas: La España que lleva pistola | Cataluña | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...




Hola, yo creo que España es un país relativamente seguro. Se puede pasear por la calle, ir a la playa sin peligro, etc...
También creo que la incapacidad de controlar el mercado negro de armas ilegales hace que se hiperrregule el mercado legal para que parezca que se hace algo... 
De todas formas no tengo claro si abriría la mano para que cualquier persona pueda acceder a un arma de fuego (pistola). Hay países donde hay un número muy abundante de armas y no tienen los problemas que hay en EEUU, quizá el exceso de problemas va más con la forma de ser de cada país y su salud mental colectiva.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# veismuler: NO, no le des importancia y es que no la tiene... Respecto a Wall Street, y si tenemos en cuenta el último debate que hemos hecho paketazo y yo, más la última información aportada, pues está claro que debemos "despegarnos" de la "ilusión" propagada desde allí. Y es que cualquier indicador económico, financiero, gráfico, etc., etc. que se analice, nos dice que la "REALIDAD" es otra y que va a venir una Ostia de dimensiones que todavía desconocemos... pero me quedo con lo que comentó ayer paketazo.

# olestalkyn: Se puede prospeccionar a corto/medio plazo y con un tanto por ciento muy elevado de posibilidades de acertar y el "timing" ya es otra cosa... Evidentemente, me refiero a cuestiones relativas a la Economía, Finanzas, etc. y en cuanto a la Geopolítica ya es más complicado, pero hay una "memoria" histórica que suele reflejarse y que no tengo claro si sigue una pauta cíclica en el tiempo...

# amador: Lo de Suiza tiene su "explicación" y te dejo un enlace que te la hará más comprensible e insisto en que Suiza es un "espejo" en el que muchos países deberían mirarse... y donde se pondera la estabilidad del conjunto de la Sociedad sobre el individualismo. Lo que no quita para que quien quiera emprender goce de la suficiente libertad para hacerlo, pero dentro de ese orden "común" al que me refería.

- Suiza, la paradoja del país pacifista más armado de Europa | Diario Público

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- El mercado del oro del oro de Londres contrataca a su competencia

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2016)

Raoul Pal: "EE.UU. entrará en recesión dentro de 12 meses" - Bolsamanía.com

Nada nuevo bajo el sol en este artículo, pero bueno, en 12 meses veremos.

Ciertamente, si termina dandose una situación de recesión en USA, o al menos una que sea admitida por los gobiernos, ¿dónde pensais que andaremos por estas tierras de la piel de toro?

Cada día esta más claro que esta burbuja...y dad por echo que es una burbuja, va a llevarse muchas cosas por delante.

Como decía un artículo adjuntado hoy por *Fernando*, bajar los tipos hasta casi 0 para que ese crédito en vez de dedicarse a sustituir bienes de producción obsoletos, se use para recomprar acciones de la propia compañía por los hedge funds y subir de este modo el precio de manera artificial, se terminará pagando muy caro.

Cuando digo muy caro, hablo de credibilidad y no tanto del precio pagado, si el mercado de renta variable se convierte en un "vende humos" reconocido por todos tras este duro reajuste que va a llegar "llegará ya lo vereis"...

¿quién se atreverá en unos años a meter los ahorros de una vida en un fondo referenciado en esta RV?

Puede que me equivoque, pero quizá estemos viviendo una época dónde las próximas generaciones, busquen un método de ahorro, no basado en la rentabilidad fácil, si no en la seguridad.

Si de un plumazo cae el castillo de naipes, ¿quién volverá a inflar de nuevo con dinero "vacio" este casino?

¿más QE?...¿hasta el final de los tiempos?


Pues sería otro motivo para decantarse por algo más "físico" y "brillante"

Sigo convencido que es caballo ganador, quizá no para doblar el precio como dice el artículo que he adjuntado, pero sí al menos para no perder poder adquisitivo en los próximos años.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Para "complementar" tu comentario dejo este artículo y que encima apoya al que le hice recientemente a kovaliov...

- This Is Going To Shock World Financial Markets | King World News

Y SÍ, paketazo, el panorama se presenta "dantesco" y hace un rato leía un artículo de un importante medio americano que va en la misma línea del que has enlazado, pero aquél está escrito por alguien muy considerado alli: Doug Casey...

Saludos.


----------



## External (17 Oct 2016)

Completamente de acuerdo con tu visión paketazo.

La locura del QE (=impresora gratuita de billletes) ha burbujeado artificialmente las valorizaciones (a través shares buy-back, ej. Apple, FB, Alphabet) así que como el mercado de derivados (=casino de apuestas) el cual representa... 35 veces el PIB mundial!

No hay fecha para el pinchazo pero pinchazo habrá ::

Tienes oro en físico o por ETF? Qué instrumento recomiendas para posicionarse en oro?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿quién se atreverá en unos años a meter los ahorros de una vida en un fondo referenciado en esta RV?



Nada de RV, y mucho menos en algo brillante y dorado, según el Deutsche se pronostica otra caída (y el enlace es del 5)

SPDR Gold Trust (ETF)(NYSE:GLD): Analysts Sees 25% Pullback | ETF Daily News

¿No os pasa a vosotros que según quien escriba actuáis de manera contraria? Lo de la onza a $995 me ha puesto los ojos como platos, mañana pongo una vela a este Señor, a ver si es verdad


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: ¿Qué se ha "fumado" el "pollo" éste o qué extraña revelación "divina" ha recibido? Y encima tiene Cojones que el analista pertenezca al Deutsche Bank y yo me pregunto: ¿Se atreve a pronosticar a dónde se van a ir las acciones de su "Banco"?

Y, últimamente, se vuelven a leer informes de casas de "inversión" que apuntan a que el Oro está "sobrevalorado" y claro NO miran cómo están las distintas Burbujas: Bolsas, Bonos, Inmobiliario (SÍ, también en buena parte del mundo "desarrollado"...), etc., etc.

Sinceramente, Arbeyna, NO lo veo y, quizás nos acerquemos a los $1200, pero bajar más lo veo complicado ahora mismo, pero veremos qué sucede después de las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. y donde podría darse un breve período de "euforia", pero "números" son "números" y el próximo año 2017 se presenta complicado, aunque lo peor sigo esperándolo para el 2018 y Ojalá me equivoque por el bien de todos...

Mira, Arbeyna, durante mucho tiempo apunté a los $978 y me quedé muy cerca... ya que los mínimos se establecieron en los $1046,20. Vamos que quienes lo "clavaron" fueron nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs... aunque les llevó más tiempo del que pronosticaron... Y éstos "pollos", recientemente, han emitido un informe en el que apoyan el posicionamiento en el Oro, por tanto...

Ojalá se vieran esos $995 y ¡Ojo! también al par EUR/USD... que esa es una variable que se debe vigilar. ¡Uy! piénsalo... si pones una vela al "Señor" lo más probable es que tu "Sueño" NO se haga realidad... Mejor una "vela" a secas, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (17 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos

Hablando de burbujas acabo de leer un libro de plena actualidad escrito en 1840:XX:

Trata sobre las burbujas del Misisipí en Francia, la burbuja de la South	Sea	Company en Inglaterra y la	tulipomanía en Holanda.

Muy interesante y seguro que muy ameno para cualquier persona que lea este hilo. La locura de la gente de esa época es increible como no pudieron ver esas pedazo burbujas la verdad es que alucino....bueno os dejo que voy a ir pagar por prestar dinero a España comprando un bono....no os riais que esta vez si que es diferente::

http://www.fundacioncapitalismohuma... Y LA LOCURA DE LAS MASAS- CHARLES MACKAY.pdf


----------



## racional (18 Oct 2016)

Con el sistema actual de fijacion del precio del oro pondran el precio que les de la gana, asi que no va a subir, hasta que no sea destruido este sistema nada cambiara. Y esto va llevar tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Por una vez, racional, dice Vd. algo que es coherente en este tema del Oro. De momento, la actual situación le da la razón, pero personalmente NO tengo tan claro que esto vaya a durar en el tiempo y, probablemente, el panorama vaya cambiando radicalmente durante los próximos 4 años... ¿Apostamos?

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, últimamente, se vuelven a leer informes de casas de "inversión" que apuntan a que el Oro está "sobrevalorado" ....



Hola Fernando, cierto, pero si tan sobrevalorado está, ¿qué hacen los Bancos Nacionales que no sueltan lastre?

Hace unos días leí el balance de reservas:

Latest World Official Gold Reserves | World Gold Council

Me llamó la atención los datos de Turquía y sobre todo Portugal.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Realmente, en este mundo donde impera la MENTIRA y los datos son continuamente "maquillados" y FALSEADOS, qué podemos creernos de lo que parta desde los Bancos Centrales... ¿Hasta qué punto sabemos que tienen lo que dicen tener? ¿No dudamos de las existencias de Fort Knox y por qué no hacerlo también de las demás?

SÍ, es sorprendente el nivel de las reservas de Oro de Portugal y veremos lo que tardan los "buitres" en apoderarse de ellas y es que la situación en aquel país es la que ES... Y las de Turquía NO son "extrañas" y en ese país el Oro SIEMPRE ha sido muy valorado desde los inicios de su Historia.

Saludos.

Edito: # Tons: Gracias por el aporte y os dejo esto... ya ves que me acuerdo de la solicitud planteada en el hilo.

- Subprime La Crisis De La Economia Basura - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero y muy amarga la realidad que subyace en él...

- "España a vista de pájaro: El negocio es montar panaderías y heladerías" | Investing.com

Por cierto, hoy se observa una ligera mejoría en los MPs y hace unos minutos: el Oro en los $1262,85 y la Plata en los $16,678...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Oct 2016)

Hola,

El Gobierno admite ante Bruselas que sólo hay &apos;hucha&apos; de las pensiones para un año | economia | EL MUNDO

No se dónde ven los políticos el crecimiento y la recuperación económico. 

Un saludo


----------



## amador (18 Oct 2016)

Interesante artículo.

Parece que es el nuevo modelo de mercado de trabajo para España. La globalización hace que no podamos competir donde otros los hacen mejor o más barato. Pero tenemos el Turismo, donde por suerte tenemos mercado.

La cuestión es, si este equilibrio en el que está España se romperá, o podremos aguantar con la poca industria que nos queda y el turismo.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo de Moisés Romero y muy amarga la realidad que subyace en él...
> 
> - "España a vista de pájaro: El negocio es montar panaderías y heladerías" | Investing.com
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 11:50 ----------

COUNTDOWN !!! Sólo una año para el tijeretazo a los YAYOS ...

El Gobierno admite ante Bruselas que sólo hay &apos;hucha&apos; de las pensiones para un año | economia | EL MUNDO

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (18 Oct 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El Gobierno admite ante Bruselas que sólo hay &apos;hucha&apos; de las pensiones para un año | economia | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que cuando se constituya el gobierno, ya se inventarán cualquier cosa para que los abuelitos sigan cobrando su pensión (son unos cuantos millones de votos), sin embargo..algunos de los que estamos aquí y que ya cumplimos unos cuantos años nuestra jubilación se va a alargar por los siglos de los siglos.
Ya lo dijo neo en matrix: Y cual es la verdad?...que eres un esclavo, neo.
Esto no tiene más historia para el bien de los pueblos que se rompa la baraja..a ver quien es el listo que lo intenta..je,je
En cuanto al oro..hay que ver como lo sujetan en la zona del 1262-63.
Esperemos que salga despedido al alza..Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: NO, si "verlo" SÍ que lo ven... pero NO interesa decir ni "pío" y aquí podemos meter a todos los partidos políticos del espectro nacional... En cualquier caso, mientras tengan nóminas como la tuya, la mía y de otros semejantes, pues a seguir "tirando" mientras se pueda...

# veismuler: No te "preocupes" porque el "pato" lo pagaremos los que podemos pagar todavía IMPUESTOS e imagino que esa será la vía elegida para solucionar el "agujero" de las Pensiones y, más tarde, éstas verán recortes, sino tiempo al tiempo...

Y, enlazando con lo comentado por Pedernal, la mejor "prueba del algodón" de que NO hay ninguna recuperación de la Economía es la situación de la "hucha" de las Pensiones... Si se hubiera creado empleo de calidad es evidente de que no nos encontraríamos en esta situación que tenemos en "puertas". Otra cosa que hay que mirar es adónde van y quiénes cobran determinadas Pensiones: NO es de recibo que un señor cobre la Invalidez Permanente para trabajo habitual y luego tenga otro trabajo remunerado que le permitan cobrar casi 3000 Euros netos al mes y que encima gozan de las oportunas reducciones a la hora de hacer la Declaración de la Renta. Vamos, que NO me sale de los HUEVOS pagar con mis Impuestos semejante despropósito. Y, evidentemente, estoy a favor de la prestación de las Pensiones, pero también guardando una cierta y lógica "proporcionalidad", ya que la situación del país es la que ES...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo sobre Geopolítica...

- La crisis asiática del agua en la sombra de la guerra nuclear (1ª parte) | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (18 Oct 2016)

Edito: # Tons: Gracias por el aporte y os dejo esto... ya ves que me acuerdo de la solicitud planteada en el hilo.


Saludos.[/QUOTE]


Gracias a ti por el video que ya he visto todo lo que tenia guardado .... no me queda ni keiser report:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Pues bien, Tons, ahí os dejo la última entrega de Max Keiser y para los más "oreros" no os perdáis la segunda parte en la que se entrevista a Mike Maloney...

- El tercer episodio de la crisis financiera- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Oct 2016)

Ministro alemán de Economía, Sigmar Gabriel: 
"No sabía si reír o llorar al enterarme de que el banco que hizo de la especulación un modelo de negocio dice ahora ser una víctima de los especuladores"

Declaraciones a periodistas en relación ai Deutsche Bank. Publicado en Investing información de Reuters. 

Se reducen las opciones para Deutsche Bank Por Reuters

________________
De Zerohedge ...

Deutsche Bank paga 38 millones de dólares para resolver una demanda por manipulación del precio de la plata ... va a desatar muchas más demandas de este tipo. 

Deutsche Bank Pays $38 Million To Settle Silver Manipulation Lawsuit | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- The Importance of The Deutsche Bank Silver Fix Lawsuit Settlement | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (18 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues bien, Tons, ahí os dejo la última entrega de Max Keiser y para los más "oreros" no os perdáis la segunda parte en la que se entrevista a Mike Maloney...
> 
> - El tercer episodio de la crisis financiera- Videos de RT
> 
> Saludos.



Se van clavando las previsiones económicas de éste hilo de forma alarmante. Parece ser, que jugaremos la "previa" en 2017 y lo "gordo" a partir de 2018.


----------



## External (18 Oct 2016)

Imagino conocéis a Peter Schiff 

Aquí explica exactamente como la burbuja va a explotar y la repercusión sobre el curso del oro:

It's Gonna Be Awful! - YouTube

Es acojonante como torea a los periodistas de la CNBC. Este tío predijo la burbuja del 2008 y tiene uno de los fondos en oro más grandes de Norte América. No es un tiburón de Wall Street, es un economista que predice el colapso del dólar (por el QE infinito y la deuda acumulada) y la explosión del oro por la futura pérdida de confianza en la moneda fiat.

Vale la pena ver sus vídeos en Youtube, explica la situación claramente en términos económicos y matemáticos básicos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, el problema es que millonarios como esté en el fondo se ríen de la "crisis" porque saben que no pasarán hambre ni el ni los suyos, como mucho en vez de comprar un maserati se conformará con un Mercedes...
A la gente que vive de su trabajo es a la que le va a golpear la crisis en toda la cara. Por mucho que nos preparemos comprando unas "onzas", no creo que duren lo suficiente si esto llega a la magnitud que imaginamos.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2016)

External dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo con tu visión paketazo.
> 
> La locura del QE (=impresora gratuita de billletes) ha burbujeado artificialmente las valorizaciones (a través shares buy-back, ej. Apple, FB, Alphabet) así que como el mercado de derivados (=casino de apuestas) el cual representa... 35 veces el PIB mundial!
> 
> ...



No, no tengo oro en derivados, lo tengo en físico. Piensa que si hubiera una crisis profunda, es posible que los bancos/broker etc. dónde tuvieras depositados tus derechos, se fueran a la quiebra y se declarasen insolventes, con lo que tendrás un marrón servido.

Por otra parte, si los estados confiscan, lo primero que hacen es darle a la tecla, y los derivados van a base de teclas.

Antaño te recomendaría posicionarte vía derivados por la liquidez inmediata que te ofrecen, pero hoy en día, uno se hace mayor/viejo, y entiende que más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando...y te lo dice uno que que hace diez años se cortaría los dedos si le dicen que escribiría esto.

Mañana tiraré de nuevo unas líneas, estamos jugando con resistencias y soportes clave a corto plazo. Si por un casual mañana se recuperasen los 1270$, podría pasar lo que os comenté el otro día a la hora de retomar el canal y las medias móviles.

*Pedernal* si llega ese día y lo vemos, no habrá onzas que nos salven, si acaso, nos lo suavizarán algo, pero jodidos te digo yo que quedaremos de todos modos.

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Sistémico: Por desgracia, ES ASÍ... Llevamos tiempo avisando de lo que viene y se está cumpliendo con pocas variaciones en el "guión". Ahora bien, los que escribimos por aquí NO somos ningún "elemento" reconocido en el mundo económico-financiero, de manera que no pueda evitar preguntarme: ¿Están tan "ciegos" los economistas de "verdad"? Evidentemente, hay notables excepciones como Centeno, Laborda, Liebana, etc., etc., pero claro éstos NO salen en los mass mierda y los medios de comunicación "alternativos" -como puede ser éste- NO llegan a la mayor parte de la gente... NO, si lo tienen bien "montado" estos SINVERGÜENZAS...

# External: Gracias por el aporte y SÍ, la mayoría de los "metaleros" más "viejos" ya conocen a Peter Schiff. Es un tipo interesante, aunque permite que te diga que es parte "interesada" en el negocio de los MPs, por tanto no deja de vender su "producto" y que es lo más habitual en los EE.UU.

En lo personal, en cuanto a ideología estoy un poco lejano a él, ya que es libertario... aunque en EE.UU. buena parte de los "metaleros" lo son y suelen ser seguidores de la Escuela austriaca. De todas formas, Schiff SÍ que estuvo vinculado en el pasado a Wall Street... sin embargo, siempre resultan interesantes sus comentarios. A fin de cuentas, me parece que las pocas "luces" en materia económica se encuentran en posesión de los "metaleros" y éstos son pocos a nivel mundial, por tanto bastante NORMAL lo que está sucediendo... ¿No os parece?

¡Ah! y Bienvenido a este hilo, External.

Saludos.


----------



## External (18 Oct 2016)

"metaleros"... je je me gusta la expresión!

Gracias por todas las infos, este hilo es una "mina de oro" 

A mi particularmente me gusta el estilo directo y franco de Schiff. En Wall Street y todos sus canales de propaganda (CNBC, WSJ, etc.) no lo toman en serio aunque sea también un libertario. Yo también me considero libertario pues creo en la ley de los mercados PERO en la especulación "sana" basada en aspectos tangibles: La bolsa antes de la introducción de los derivados, High Frequency Trading y antes de la creación de dinero que no proviene de la economia real (QE). 

Un saludo a los dos y bravo por este hilo!

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 00:57 ----------

PS: paketazo, el oro en físico lo compras a través un broker o directamente al banco? Imagino hay que elegir bien el perfil de riesgo del banco dónde depositas el oro físico.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2016)

# External: Te lo ha dicho: "pájaro en mano"... pero mejor que te responda el amigo paketazo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2016)

*External* si vas a comprar oro, hay unos cuantos sitios de confianza, nada de bancos, ni brokers...eso es la misma "mierda" de siempre.

En el foro de burbuja hay vendedores de oro reputados, hay tiendas que no te diré aquí, para no publicitar unas en detrimento de otras, en España, Alemania, GB...

La propia FNMT emite monedas de oro (no las recomiendo por lo caras que son en relación al oro que llevan, pero es una opción)

Luego a la hora de depositarlo, cada cual ha de saber lo que tiene que hacer, yo por suerte tengo casa en un país bastante seguro, y presupongo el "alijo" a salvo, cuando digo a salvo, me refiero más a salvo que las cuentas corrientes de los bancos, o esos derivados de los que hablábamos. 

Trastea por el foro, hay entradas pasadas con lugares de compra y venta, entra en las páginas y mírate los productos que venden, hay mucha variedad de todos los precios y gramajes. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Bueno, Tons, esto es un off topic, pero seguro que tú y otros conforeros lo valoraréis...

- Last of the Mohicans Theme-irish dancing - YouTube

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *External*
> 
> La propia FNMT emite monedas de oro ....



El otro día leí dentro del catálogo de productos de la FNMyT que para 2017 tienen previsto emitir una moneda de "Un kilo" en plata, veremos si se trata de bullion o de moneda de colección. De darse el primer caso, pudiera ser interesante.

Ayer se tocó el tema de estimación de los $995 oz oro dada por un cerebro del Deutsche, y hoy leo lo siguiente:

Deutsche paga USD38 millones por manipular el precio de la plata

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que la única manera de saber si tenemos razón en lo que se expone en el presente hilo, es pasar por tal cataclismo económico que sea imposible manipulación alguna, en caso contrario siempre navegaremos con el viento que nos soplen.

Vaya, ya he visto que Charizato se ha hecho eco de la noticia. Bueno, así se os queda bien grabada 


----------------------

Estaba leyendo una entrada en numismático digital, y dice:

Hoy en día, la proporción entre el valor del oro y la plata ha llegado a un nivel que en otras épocas significa cambios históricos._ Las últimas tres veces que tuvo esa diferencia de 80 puntos fue en 1995, 2003 y 2008 y, en cada ocasión, posteriormente los precios de la plata crecieron._

La plata y el oro siguen teniendo mucho futuro | numismaticodigital.com

Yo de fundamentales o de AT, más bien escasito, ya sabéis que me suelo mover por impulsos que determina sobre todo mi bolsillo y en segundo lugar mi olfato, y es que sin bolsillo, por muy bien olfato que se tenga, poco se puede hacer.

Qué impresiones tenéis para la plata a l/p? Irá de la mano del oro, o reducirá la relación que tenemos en el presente?

Gracias de antemano, para los que seguimos leyendo los posos del café y el vuelo de las águilas, sois una fuente de luz


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: A largo plazo la Plata es CABALLO GANADOR y lo mismo el Oro... Si la actual situación económico-financiera se extrema podríamos ver un movimiento bajista inicial en la Plata... para posteriormente hacer valer su valor monetario frente al industrial y esto lo explicaba muy bien ayer paketazo.

Y el Oro, Arbeyna, es el activo de mayor valor y libre de riesgo que existe en la actualidad: Tier 1 sin ningún "papel" que le respalde, por tanto riesgo CERO... A la hora de la "verdad", el viento girará en una sola dirección y lo único que habrá hecho falta es haberse posicionado adecuadamente para cuando ésto suceda.

En lo personal, Arbeyna, pienso que el ratio Oro vs Plata debería adecuarse más a una "realidad" que parece IGNORARSE, pero bueno la Plata SIEMPRE ha sido objeto de manipulación y hoy habéis puesto un buen ejemplo con lo del Deutsche Bank. Resumiendo: a largo plazo se recortará el ratio, pero NO creo que veamos el equivalente a su "histórico"... o, quizás, ¿SÍ?

En cualquier caso hay que tener de los dos MPs y la ponderación a gusto de cada cual... Ahora mismo, el "viento" corre a favor del Oro, pero en el larguísimo plazo -si se da...- ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Se habla poco sobre esto...

- Brexit: Renzi y el referéndum que inquieta desde Washington hasta Berlín. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (19 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no tengo oro en derivados, lo tengo en físico. Piensa que si hubiera una crisis profunda, es posible que los bancos/broker etc. dónde tuvieras depositados tus derechos, se fueran a la quiebra y se declarasen insolventes, con lo que tendrás un marrón servido.
> 
> Por otra parte, si los estados confiscan, lo primero que hacen es darle a la tecla, y los derivados van a base de teclas.
> 
> ...



Hala...pues no te libras paketazo..el oro en los 1270 en este momento..con lo que tira unas líneas...
Buena reacción...a ver si le sigue la plata..
Buena mañana a todos...
Ahora mismo..ahora repito..todas las medias móviles cortadas al alza..falta por confirmar la de diario..la mensual dando compra..y los indicadores técnicos igual...por puro entretenimiento..je,je porque todos los que miren este foro deberían estar de vuelta del análisis técnico..pero si no, con que nos vamos a entretener..je,je


----------



## gurrumino (19 Oct 2016)

Bien, parece que el oro no despega, y loados sean los dioses todos.

Digo esto por que parece ser que hay 2 vertientes, la de..ojalá se ponga a 30000 lauros la onza, o la de..que baje a 300 :S.

¿Por qué se puede desear un subidón estratosférico? (hablando en físico), solo se me ocurre el que estés forrao de onzas compradas a precio pelo puta y te quieras desprender de ellas para sacar una ganancia (papelosa).

Por mi parte veo mucho mejor que caiga hasta el fondo del averno, los diablillos de poca monta tenemos la saca a la espera .


----------



## veismuler (19 Oct 2016)

Como dicen por ahí y repetido hasta la saciedad: Si el oro sube estoy contento porque estoy comprado y si el oro baja estoy contento porque compro más...en fin..por activa y por pasiva..plan de compra...un soberanito cada 3 meses o un maple o krugerrand al año...al cabo de 30...son 30000 euritos más o menos..y eso con que se quede la cosa muy, muy estática...
Gurrumino ahí te dejo un enlace con el contento de algunos...je,je
Page Not Found


----------



## paketazo (19 Oct 2016)

Es pronto para confirmar nada, pero estamos ahora mismo en precio.

Comenté que el oro/plata debian un buen rebote, y estamos inmerso en él...no nos engañemos, de momento es eso, un rebote pues los osciladores estaban muy sobrevendidos y "tocaba".

¿Nos llevará a más?

Bueno, hemos formado una cuña bajista de corto plazo, dentro de una alcista de largo plazo...suena complicado, ¿no?...pues así es, se ocmplica la cosa. 

Lo bueno, es que estamos ahora mismo justo sobre la media de 200 y tiene pendiente positiva...lo malo, pues estamos bajo la media de 50 y tiene pendiente negativa.

Me huelo un zig-zag entre 1260-1320...importantisimo a corto plazo no perder los anteriores mínimos de corto, o sea *1250$* 

En cuanto a la plata, pues a largo plazo, no tengo dudas que dará más retornos si se entra en la zona baja del gráfico...hablo de un 3X sin problema en cuestión de meses, pero claro, la duda es si ya hemos visto esos mínimos estos meses atrás.

Lo digo pues en caso de un sell off en RV, arrastraría a las commodities como el petroleo, cobre, y muy probablemente la plata, al menos durante unos días, hasta que el dinero fluya de nuevo...entones...volará.



Un saludo, y gracias por compratir opiniones.

P.D. *Charitazo21* hoy serás juzgado... :no:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# veismuler: Bueno, este es un hilo "metalero" y, por tanto, es lógico que tenga su espacio dedicado al AT y que, generosamente, nos ofrece paketazo. Yo, francamente, NO creo mucho en él y me fío más de mis "pautas", pero en el fondo veo que van bastante parejos, por tanto los niveles de compra no suelen variar en gran medida y, además, a la hora de hacerlo yo suelo fiarme mucho de mis "intuiciones" y que me están dando muy buen resultado.

SÍ, yo soy muy partidario de promediar en el tiempo y procurando entrar en los puntos más bajos que se puedan producir en el período de compra. Ya sabes aquello de que poco a poco se llena la pila...

# gurrumino: Yo NO soy un "agonías" ni pretendo hacerme "rico" con mis MPs, de manera que las bajadas SIEMPRE son bien recibidas por mi parte y, de paso, permiten entrar a aquellos "pezqueñines" que se han enterado tarde de su "existencia"... pero bueno es algo que se puede "enmendar" si se quiere y también si se puede... Hay muchas familias que lo están pasando "canutas", a pesar de los "vende humos" de aquí y de allá...

Y hoy estamos observando un despegue en los MPs que tampoco debe sorprender, ya que estamos en un lateral cada vez más estrecho... Y hace unos minutos: el Oro a $1275,35 y la Plata en los $17,777.

Por último, aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que "rima" con lo que escribimos ayer por aquí...

- Augurios y coincidencias: Similitudes entre crisis diversas - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.

# paketazo: Charizato21 lo tiene MAL, pero MUY MAL... Otro "pronostico" que NO se habrá cumplido, pero bueno el Oro está subiendo y eso le va bien para el PENOSO vehículo de inversión que eligió a pesar de nuestras advertencias y que desoyó... y él sabrá porqué. Sin embargo, tampoco seamos muy "crueles" con él, a fin de cuentas era lo más previsible... que NO acertará.

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (19 Oct 2016)

Si cuando lees a *fernandojcg *te viene a la mente esta imagen thankea este post.







Que no se me "malinterprete", he "puesto" ese "gif" por el "uso" "excesivo" que "fernandojcg" "hace" del "entrecomillado" "irónico". Un "poco" de "humor" "nunca" viene "mal".
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Lo último de Max Keiser...

- Keiser Report en español: Plebeyos atónitos (E981) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Lo de China es la "leche"... NADA, algunos seguid esperando "milagros" desde allí...

- China Injects Economy With A Quarter Trillion In Debt In One Month, But The Full Story Is Much Scarier | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2016)

Al final del día 19, no hubo derrumbe bursátil...:


----------



## pamarvilla (19 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> ... ¿Están tan "ciegos" los economistas de "verdad"? Evidentemente, hay notables excepciones como Centeno, Laborda, Liebana, etc., etc., pero claro éstos NO salen en los mass mierda y los medios de comunicación "alternativos" -como puede ser éste- NO llegan a la mayor parte de la gente... NO, si *lo tienen bien "montado" estos SINVERGÜENZAS*...



Es evidente que el control de los medios de comunicación de masas o rebaños es muuuy importante. Un viejo recurso largamente instrumentalizado por EL PODER.

_Se dice que la prensa es el cuarto poder por su influencia sobre la sociedad, la política y la economía. De ahí que durante siglos se haya convertido en un arma idónea para cambiar el destino de los estados de forma sutil, algo que no han ignorado las agencias de inteligencia de todo el mundo. La historia de Guy Sims Fitch ilustra bien hasta qué punto puede llegar un país (en este caso, EEUU) para influir en la economía a través de la prensa._

Y sigue este curioso artículo aquí...
Historia: El periodista ficticio que inventó EEUU para manipular la economía global. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Hombre, la verdad, es que por aquí NO le dimos mucha importancia a esa "predicción" de Crack, más que nada porque no había ninguna argumentación al respecto y, por tanto, se hablaba de una "intuición" o un "deseo", más o menos...

Realmente, El hombre dubitativo, hay que tener en cuenta que Wall Street está muy, pero que muy "apoyado" y está apostando por un claro ganador: Hillary Clinton... Y eso ya os lo comenté mucho antes de la última "cagada" de Donald Trump.

Además, fíjate en un simple detalle: anda que no ha habido tiempo para iniciar la "reconquista" de Mosul, pero ha tenido que ser ahora a pocas semanas de las elecciones presidenciales americanas. Y con todo el arsenal que están soltando allí es muy factible que esa ciudad caiga a "tiempo" para "glorificar" el "triunfo" de Clinton...

Ahora bien, una vez hayan pasado las elecciones y el estado de "euforia", ya veremos qué sucede con las Bolsas de allí, porque las de aquí ya están "condenadas"... Espera a ver las "maravillas" que viviremos en España/UE el próximo año.

Y dejo un interesante artículo... Podrán "conjurarse" todo lo que quieran contra los MPs, pero las compras son muy fuertes en EE.UU. ¿Por qué será?

- https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-e...ance-as-political-economic-turmoil-increases/

Saludos.

Edito: El enlace ya está arreglado.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Oct 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Al final del día 19, no hubo derrumbe bursátil...:



Y también ..

Charitazo21 hoy serás juzgado...

Charizato21 lo tiene MAL, pero MUY MAL... Otro "pronostico" que NO se habrá cumplido


Un Off-Topic en mi descargo ...

Los escoceses ante una confrontación armada enviaban primero, antes de la vanguardia, al que llevaba la gaita, carne de cadáver asegurada; parece ser que así fue en el desembarco de Normandía, se cumplió la tradición, el gaitero por delante. No quisiera estar en el pellejo de un gaitero escocés, por suerte no tengo conocimientos musicales y votaron si al Brexit.

Pero este asunto de la gaita es del todo pertinente para mí argumentación, pues más de uno pensará “dejate de gaitas que esa previsión era una estafa intelectual” o “me ha puesto de mala gaita con tu previsión” o “explícate argumentando y no intentes templar gaitas” o …

Pues bien ahí va me respuesta... quien sabe si la física cuántica que plantea la hipóteis de los mundos paralelos sea cierta y que tal vez en uno de esos mundos el espacio-tiempo vaya por delante del nuestro y pudiera ser que allí si se produjera hoy 19/10/16 ese crash de minicolpaso bursátil que yo con tanta vehemencia vaticinaba. 

Prometo dejar los augurios un poco aparcados por un tiempo...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Charizato21: ¿Creías que NO nos acordábamos? Tampoco pasa nada, unas veces se acierta y otras NUNCA... Y no te lo tomes a mal porque es una simple broma y que entenderás que tú mismo has propiciado.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Oct 2016)

*Charitazo21* quedas degradado a corneta. En adelante acompañarás al pendón como avanzadilla en los conflictos de mayor envergadura.

El resto vigilaremos tus movimientos desde las trincheras en la retaguardia para ver si logras ascender de nuevo en el escalafón foril.

Lo de los universos paralelos te lo doy por bueno, no obstante, en este universo ya sabes lo que te espera, así que a hacer méritos para ser de nuevo artillero.

El oro se ha mantenido todo el dia en ese rango complicado sobre la media de 200...no me jodais, más claro agua que lo están haciendo a propósito.

Esta indefinición en el precio, crea incertidumbre en los contratos de futuros, y cuando esto sucede y se alarga en el tiempo, siempre prevalece la faceta bajista del subyacente.

Esperemos que mañana se defina y rompa por arriba o por abajo, si no, ya os anticipo que romperá por abajo.

Interesante el artículo de las ventas de eagles, esos indicadores para mi sí son los buenos, y no por que me endulcen los oidos, si no por que es la realidad de la calle.

Es como leer en los medios de comunicación, que la gente ya no compra pan , y luego te encuentras en la calle a todo el mundo con su bolsa de pan todas las mañanas.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: SÍ, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas... Llevan días "mareando la perdíz" en una zona muy estrecha y parece que preparan "algo" que no sé si será bajista o alcista, ya sabes que lo mío NO es el AT, pero mis "pautas" indican una clara indefinición que ya te digo no sé interpretar aún y, posiblemente, suceda lo que tú comentas. Y hace un par de días un "mendrugo" del Deutsche Bank comentaba lo de volver a ver unos mínimos en el Oro que NO "veo", pero bueno... Sin embargo, otra casa de análisis como HSBC se desmarca y apunta en la dirección contraria, más o menos como ya lo hizo Goldman Sachs...

- HSBC: A Global Trade Slowdown Is a Reason to Buy Gold - Bloomberg

Y a continuación también dejo otro excelente artículo y con otra "óptica" muy diferente... No por ello menos cercana a lo que solemos comentar por aquí.

- Gran aislamiento de EE.UU.: cuando las finanzas mundiales toman su propio camino, el precipicio está cerca | GEAB

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os dejo y yo también me pregunto el porqué... ¿No será que Rusia tiene las mismas "percepciones" que los que andamos por aquí?

- ¿Por qué Rusia prevé aumentar el Tesoro Público con 200 toneladas extra de oro?

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Oct 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Y también ..
> 
> Charitazo21 hoy serás juzgado...
> 
> ...



Eso es mentira, iban detrás. En el día más largo se ve esto. Si fuera así nadie querría ser gaitero y se hubiera extinguido ese instrumento infernal. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (20 Oct 2016)

Buenos dias a todos.

Fernando, a mi lo que me hace gracia es que digan que el oro es malo, el oro es malo y no vale... Pero luego bien que les gusta amasar oro a las "elites" por llamarlo de alguna forma.

Esto me recuerda un poco a las pesca.
Hay dos clases de pescadores, los que mienten que dicen que pescan y no pescan nada y los que mienten diciendo que no pescan y son los que si sacan pescado.
Los que saben, siempre dicen: "no ir a pescar que no hay peces" 
Hoy no he pescado nada y ayer tampoco"

"No ir, no ir que no hay nada, no vale la pena..."

Entonces piensas:" Si dices que no hay nada de peces y no vale la pena. Por que vas tu entonces?"

La respuesta es por que si que hay, y cuantos menos vayan a pescar mejor para el. En los momentos en que un pescador dice que no hay peces y no vale la pena ir es por que si estan sacando peces.

La moraleja que saco yo de esto: Hacer siempre lo contrario a lo que se intenta difundir en masa.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> 
> Fernando, a mi lo que me hace gracia es que digan que el oro es malo, el oro es malo y no vale... Pero luego bien que les gusta amasar oro a las "elites" por llamarlo de alguna forma.
> 
> ...



¿Qué es la ley del sentimiento contrario? por Luis García Langa » El Económico » Noticias » Ultima Hora Mallorca

Tardé unos años en aceptar que esta ley funcionaba bastante bien a corto y medio plazo.

A largo plazo no es demasiado válida, ya que los fundamentales acaban dando o quitando valor a las cosas.

La fábula del pescador mentiroso es la vida misma, y se cimienta en el egoismo humano..._*no me llega con tener, quiero tener y que los demás no tengan, para así tener yo más en proporción a ellos.*_

Lo mismo para las cagadas...si yo la cago, e invito a otros a que la caguen, mi cagada no parecerá tan grande entre tanta "mierda"...vease el sector bancario como ejemplo, o la propia corrupción política.

El oro no se define al alza...mala cosa, esperemos al cierre de wall street a ver a dónde lo llevan.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kovaliov: Supongo que sabes que me gusta la Historia, pues bien Charizato21 NO iba desencaminado en una parte concreta de su comentario...

Después de la Batalla de Bannockburn contra los escoceses de Robert Bruce (1314), los ingleses de la Pérfida Albión tomaron la costumbre de combatir detrás de un regimiento de gaiteros de las Highlands... Fue en 1915, durante la 1ª Guerra Mundial cuando, dada la mortandad existente entre los gaiteros escoceses, se abandonó la costumbre de conducirse detrás de ellos... Y en el desembarco de Normandia hubo un épico caso relacionado con esto y dejo un enlace sobre ello.

- www.tiempodehoy.com/cultura/historia/el-ultimo-guerrero-escoces

Y también éste otro para complementar el anterior...

- Jack Churchill, el extravagante arquero de la Segunda Guerra Mundial - ABC.es

# Orooo: Está claro... y paketazo te ha dado una respuesta a la que no tengo nada más que añadir. Quizás, que el Oro sirve también para el largo plazo y, posiblemente, sea la mejor "reserva de valor" en el tiempo si la "idea" inicial es NO utilizarlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Oct 2016)

Hola, lo del arquero de la WWII lo he leído en algunas ocasiones y cada vez que lo leo dan una vuelta de tuerca más. Ahora resulta que también llevaba una espada escocesa. 
Lo digo porque soy aficionado a los longbow y arcos antiguos y he leído esta historia muchas veces. Yo no me la creo. Creo que es la creación de un mito más por parte de los ingleses.
Conozco los armas de fuego y no creo que este hombre hubiera sobrevivido ni cinco minutos si hubiera entrado en combate con un longbow...
Puede que se lo hubiera llevado a la guerra a modo de pasatiempo y no pase de ahí la cosa. Luego ya se crea el mito.

Es mi opinión, un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Pues, mi particular experiencia en foros de Historia militar me indican lo contrario a lo que comentas... El personaje existió realmente: Teniente Coronel John Malcolm Thorpe Fleming "Jack" Churchill y que estaba totalmente "grillado" está fuera de toda duda. Que se le haya "mitificado" mucho, pues es hasta muy posible y ya sabes que las "leyendas" en sus principios tienen una naturaleza real que luego se va distorsionando con el tiempo...

Te dejo esto sobre el personaje en cuestión...

- Warfare History Network »

Por otro lado, Pedernal, hay cuerpos especiales militares que usan "armas" de una enorme efectividad en manos de un experto, por ejemplo un simple "tirachinas" de combate...

Y también enlazo este artículo de Juan Laborda...

- El Régimen en su laberinto

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kovaliov: Supongo que sabes que me gusta la Historia, pues bien Charizato21 NO iba desencaminado en una parte concreta de su comentario...
> 
> ...



Cierto, ya conocía la historia de Lord Lovat que aparece en "El día más largo" y en el clásico de Ambrose sobre el puente Pegasus. Yo pensaba en nuestra gloriosa y muy nutrida historia. Como asturiano, a nosotros nunca se nos hubiera ocurrido poner un gaitero al frente en el asalto al cuartel de Simancas o en la defensa de Oviedo, porque hubiésemos salido huyendo todos, defensores y asaltantes, ante ese sonido horroroso. 

Aunque parece ser que ya se está imponiendo esa costumbre extranjerizante porque el otro día vi, me parece que era en el desfile de las fuerzas armadas, a una unidad con gaiteros dando la turra.

Sin embargo en youtube solo encontré esto. Por cierto, tocando bastante mal "yo tenía un camarada" un himno precioso de origen alemán.
Gaitas - Banda Militar del Cuartel Arroquia de Ingenieros de Salamanca 9-6-09 - YouTube

La gaita no se distingue si es asturiana o gallega.


----------



## astur_burbuja (20 Oct 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> La moraleja que saco yo de esto: Hacer siempre lo contrario a lo que se intenta difundir en masa.



Mi estilo de vida desde 1996 que tantas alegrias me ha traído. Nunca falla


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Pues, ya puestos, me voy a permitir la "licencia" de recordar un himno perteneciente a un "mundo" que yo conocí bien: los carros de combate... y que se conoce como el PanzerLied.

- Himno division panzer - YouTube

Y Gracias por el aporte, kovaliov.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, lo esperado...

- El BCE mantiene tipos en su reunión de octubre de 2016

Y lo que NO dicen es que no tienen ni pajolera idea de qué hacer para salir de una situación que se volverá insostenible.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2016)

Un buen artículo que abunda en lo comentado anteriormente...

- Euro Area Crisis

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Tons, y bueno para todos aquellos que gusten de los documentales históricos, os dejo el dedicado a una de las figuras que más me han llamado la atención: Aníbal... Es un documental de la BBC y contiene evidentes errores, pero bueno NO es para "especialistas" y es muy entretenido.

- Aníbal, el peor enemigo de Roma - Documental BBC (Español) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (21 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Tons, y bueno para todos aquellos que gusten de los documentales históricos, os dejo el dedicado a una de las figuras que más me han llamado la atención: Aníbal... Es un documental de la BBC y contiene evidentes errores, pero bueno NO es para "especialistas" y es muy entretenido.
> 
> ...



en Barbarians Rising, Anibal es representado como negro subsahariano, no como bereber. lo has visto? menudo rigor histórico...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Vidar, tampoco te pongas así... Ya he dicho que el vídeo contiene bastantes errores, independientemente de que esté hecho por la BBC, pero bueno eso tampoco es garantía de NADA como has podido comprobar... Bueno, tú estás bastante puesto en esto de la "sangre"... Sin embargo, el vídeo está bien y ya sabes que para mayor "claridad" están los libros.

En cualquier caso, Vidar, lo relevante es dar a conocer personajes como Aníbal y que hoy gozan de la mayor IGNORANCIA, a pesar de que poseyeron unas cualidades que ya querríamos para las generaciones actuales y futuras.

Y, Vidar, "agradece" que el documental NO está hecho por los americanos...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Vidar (21 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... Vidar, tampoco te pongas así... Ya he dicho que el vídeo contiene bastantes errores, independientemente de que esté hecho por la BBC, pero bueno eso tampoco es garantía de NADA como has podido comprobar... Bueno, tú estás bastante puesto en esto de la "sangre"... Sin embargo, el vídeo está bien y ya sabes que para mayor "claridad" están los libros.
> 
> En cualquier caso, Vidar, lo relevante es dar a conocer personajes como Aníbal y que hoy gozan de la mayor IGNORANCIA, a pesar de que poseyeron unas cualidades que ya querríamos para las generaciones actuales y futuras.
> 
> ...



no, si en el video de la BBC, bueno, sale arabizado aunque no bereber que eran los pobladores de aquella época y si puede ser ignorancia... pero lo del canal historia no me parece ignorancia sólo..


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

NO, Vidar, sobre lo que te refieres NO es sólo "ignorancia"... sino una PREMEDITADA "ignorancia" y tú ya sabes de lo que hablo... Además, también conoces mi faceta como "revisionista" de buena parte de la Historia... Y, por cierto, NO me había fijado bien en que citabas a "Barbarians Rising", de ahí mi "confusión".

Y aprovecho para dejar un artículo realmente MUY BUENO sobre un tema recurrente en este hilo. Es largo, pero merece MUCHO la pena...

Cashless Society

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: En muchísimas ocasiones existen hechos históricos que se dan como ciertos, cuando en realidad necesitan de una profunda "revisión"...

- Historia: Algunas verdades incómodas sobre la batalla de Trafalgar. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

# paketazo: Hace unos minutos el Índice del Dólar en los 98,50 y el par EUR/USD en los 1,0901... ¿Tienes una opinión al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (21 Oct 2016)

Como no contesta paketazo hago una rápida incursión técnica..por supuesto ya no tiro líneas pero el próximo objetivo de suelo es el entorno de 1,05 que se alcanzó más o menos en marzo del año pasado y en diciembre también..siempre aproximadamente y en caso de perderlos con volumen el siguiente suelo es...el 1 figura...la paridad absoluta..je,je..
Con la perdida del 1,0950 de julio del año pasado ahora es esta la resistencia siempre con barrido alcista...


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En muchísimas ocasiones existen hechos históricos que se dan como ciertos, cuando en realidad necesitan de una profunda "revisión"...
> 
> - Historia: Algunas verdades incómodas sobre la batalla de Trafalgar. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> ...



LLevo mirando varios días el par, y la verdad, parece que la barra libre de €, el problema del DB y afines, y el BRexit están pasando factura con retardo.

Parece que los USAnos están logrando afianzar su moneda, incluso con "amagos" de subidas de tipos muy dudosas. 

Al grano.

A corto plazo, o sea para ya, no se debería perder el 1.08€/$, de perderlo hay una linea tendencial de largo plazo por 1.065€/$.

Las medias móviles a puntito de ser bajistas de largo plazo, de hecho, ya va a ser inevitable que así sea en un par de días.

No me gusta un pelo lo que estoy viendo. Hay una fortaleza pre electoral del $$$$$$, que no sé a que coño viene. Pero la verdad, no me termina de cuadrar con nada. 

Veremos esos soportes que he mencionado, pero repito, aquí hay algo que se nos escapa, salvo que veamos que se frena por aquí o incluso que el resto de divisas/oro, recuperan algo de terreno respecto al $.



Retomando el oro, pues bien, se ha venido abajo de esos 1270$/oz, por poco, pero de momento abajo, la fortaleza del $ pasa factura, lo siguiente es aguantar los 1250$, creo que no se deberían perder a corto plazo, pero esto está un poco enrarecido, hay mucha distorsión en los mercados...quiero decir, que se sale de las pautas habituales de comportamiento, pero supongo que será algo pasajero a corto hasta las elecciones.

Creo, y esto es una opinión personal, que si por algún casual, Trump llegase a ganar las elecciones USA, todo esto que vemos ahora daría un vuelco en la dirección opuesta.


Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# veismuler: Gracias por tu análisis.

# paketazo: Hace días que ya advertí que observaba un repunte muy fuerte en el Índice del Dólar... Bien, vamos a ver si encara el nivel de los 100 y que tiene a "tiro de piedra": hace unos minutos en los 98,78... Está claro que si supera con fuerza los 100 podemos ver un recrudecimiento muy pronunciado en la Guerra de las Divisas que se está desarrollando a espaldas de los que NO se interesan por lo que REALMENTE IMPORTA... Y así les va luego, ¡Ay! "Almas de Cántaro"...

En fin, paketazo, NO te voy a decir que estoy "desorientado" por lo que estoy viendo en los distintos activos financieros... Es tan simple porque tengo los "huevos pelados" de haber estado en los distintos mercados y sé de la MANIPULACIÓN manifiesta que se está observando en ellos. Por tanto, mejor quieto, parado y a verlas venir... A mí, desde luego, NO me van a "pillar" y Ojalá me "tumben" los MPs un poco más abajo y sigo mirando por el "retrovisor" al Cobre: hace unos minutos en los $2,089...

Por cierto, mi particular "apuesta" por el Franco Suizo (CHF) sigue siendo CABALLO GANADOR en el mundo de las Divisas y observad el artículo que os anexo. También podéis comparar lo "bien" que lo ha hecho el USD contra el Oro... Y eso es lo que debéis tener presente: una cosa es la "cotización" y otra su evolución como dinero en el tiempo... Vamos, simplificando: ¿Quién se está devaluando realmente el Oro o el USD? Y olvidaros de lo que nos dice el "precio" y más bien hacer una "traslación" en el tiempo para ver el poder adquisitivo a través del mismo. En fin, un ejercicio bastante simple y muy "demostrativo"...

- Gold Is Near The 2011 Highs | Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland | Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Olvídate... Trump NO va a ganar las elecciones. Desde luego, el Imperio se está "resquebrajando"... ¿Cómo es posible que el Partido Republicano desconociera los "trapos sucios" de Trump y que tan buenos réditos le van a dar a Hillary Clinton? Es curioso, salvando las distancias, como algunos partidos políticos se están haciendo su particular "Seppuku" y aquí, aparte del citado Partido Republicano, estoy pensando en el PSOE... Y Muchas Gracias, paketazo, por tu análisis.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2016)

¡Demoledor! Viendo los gráficos que enlazo quién se atreve a cuestionar lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- 10 Terrifying Charts - GoldRepublic.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- SoberanÃ­a financiera como requisito previo para la soberanÃ­a polÃ­tica y la regeneraciÃ³n cultural | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (22 Oct 2016)

Una consulta respecto a CHF. 

Creéis que sería un buen momento para entrar ? Obviamente hablo de divisas/papelitos, no cuentas referenciadas.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes!


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2016)

Hola, Morsa: Ahora el CHF está en los 1,0823 y esa es una de las zonas más bajas y con recorrido hasta los 1,0759... Y si los pierde hay una pendiente de caída muy importante, pero me imagino que antes habría una intervención por parte del Banco Nacional de Suiza. Bien, el punto óptimo de compra estuvo en los entornos de los 1,0957... Y que no se verán hasta que el EUR se recupere frente al USD. En este entorno, ¿qué hacer? Dependerá para qué y a qué plazo quieras tú los CHF... y lo digo porque el físico implica pagar unas Comisiones y que NO importan si lo asumimos como una especie de "IVA" al igual que sucede con la Plata, aunque más baratas.

Mira, Morsa, entre el precio "idóneo" y el actual existe una diferencia de -1,22%, por tanto... Piensa que, por regla general, el CHF es muy estable y se mueve mucho menos que el resto de las divisas y eso explica precisamente su fortaleza... además del intervencionismo en los mercados de Divisas por parte del Banco Nacional de Suiza.

En definitiva, Morsa, si lo tienes "claro" puedes entrar con una cantidad que no sea exagerada y olvídate de mirar la cotización. Si ésto último te es "imposible", pues sencillamente pasa...

Y dejo esto que me ha pasado el amigo JM y que NO desea dé a conocer su identidad. En cualquier caso, aprovecho para darle las Gracias desde aquí.

- greek crisis: Crisis, belleza, serenidad !

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (22 Oct 2016)

Solo un pequeño apunte a esta cita de Fernando.

Respecto a ese pueblecito griego llamado Klisura: si lo queréis alguno buscar en la Wiki, hacedlo por "Kleisoura", pues si no, sólo habrá en Google referencias a un pueblecito homónimo de Bulgaria.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un interesante artículo...

- La estructura de poder mundial. Hacia un Nuevo Orden Mundial | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2016)

Ahí dejo esto para el amigo Tons y para aquellos amigos del hilo que quieran pasar un buen rato...

PSR Internacional: ¿El Gobierno Mundial en Crisis? - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La especulación inmobiliaria y el silencio de los corderos

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (23 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes.

El oro y su valor refugio, incluso rentable sabiendo. Y la plata, más asequible, con un potencial a largo plazo por descubrir.
Los 10 fondos más rentables invierten en oro y ganan hasta un 40% en lo que va de año

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Oct 2016)

Hace cuatro días Fernando comentaba como HSBC se desmarcaba y apuntaba subida del oro, como hizo anteriormente Goldman Sachs... ahora le toca al Saxo Bank. Un tal Ole Hansen de Saxo Bank Dinamarca augura el alza del oro y el platino
¿Hasta cuándo seguirá la presión vendedora en el oro?
La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Hasta cuándo seguirá la presión vendedora en el oro?

Estos son sus argumentos:

- El oro y la plata han encontrado soporte y el mercado se está estabilizando
- … Nuestra línea en la arena se sitúa en los 1.250 dólares, que hasta ahora se ha convertido en lo que va a sostener una ruptura necesaria por encima de los 1.280 dólares para atraer a un renovado interés de compra técnica. …
- … Cualquier recuperación adicional en el oro podría favorecer al platino, considerando su precio relativamente barato …

________________

El PSOE decide hacer presidente a Rajoy por 139 votos a favor y 96 en contra


Tal vez habrá nuevas elecciones, dos teorías conspiranoicas, bastante curiosas:

1	El PSOE apoya al PP sin contraprestaciones, a la primera ley orgánica para realizar los grandes recortes impuestos por la Troika, el PSOE dice que no, que se ha ido demasiado lejos, fuerza unas nueva elecciones, sacando del armario a su candidato Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón y colocándolo de nuevo el primero del escalafón

2	El PP viendo que el sacrificio del PSOE lo ha dejado en una situación de caída libre como fue la del Pasok, que el harakiri que se ha hecho para mantener el régimen pero no ha muerto sino que lo ha dejado con algo de vida, aprovecha para darle la estocada final. forzar unas nuevas elecciones y sacarlo de la escena política. 

________________

Una Pregunta ¿Qué explicación tiene esto?

En un programa de radio de economía, del Colectivo Burbuja, un tal Eduardo García decía lo siguiente

El mercado de bonos no es una burbuja en un sector, es la burbuja dónde descansan todas las demás, incluido el precio de todos los activos que están referenciados al mercado de bonos; subida de unas décimas significa cambio de expectativas: “los bancos centrales no van apoyar ese mercado”; si rebota la subida puede ser mayor que lo que indicaría una inflación del 1%, SERÍA VIOLENTA.

¿está en lo cierto? ¿Alquien lo podría explicar?


----------



## gurrumino (23 Oct 2016)

Charitazo, la explicación por la que preguntas es para elucubrar hasta la rotura de la sinapsis neuronál 8:, al menos en mi caso pero bueno ya sabéis de mis incursiones por aquí.

Lo único que tengo claro es que pase lo que pase, la espada que pende dispuesta a arrasar nuestra saca caerá, con fuerza y tremendamente afilada.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Ole Hansen es un conocido analista en el mercado del Oro, aunque él suele realizar sus análisis desde la perspectiva del "papel", pero es un tipo que conoce bastante bien el tema relacionado con el metal "dorado".

Respecto a lo que preguntas es fácil de "explicar" y más difícil de "entender" sobre todo para neófitos. Vamos a ver si te lo puedo aclarar de forma sucinta...

Todos sabemos que las Bolsas -TODAS...- están intervenidas de una forma NUNCA vista por el mercado de BONOS. ¿Cómo? ¿Qué estoy diciendo? Tan simple como tener en cuenta las operaciones CONCERTADAS por el Banco de Japón, la FED y el BCE que con sus intervenciones han afectado a los activos de las Bolsas...

Bien, si esos activos ya estaban ADULTERADOS por sí... ahora están muy sujetos a los tipos de interés y que ahora están ARTIFICIALMENTE muy bajos, aunque sea sobre el "papel" y la REALIDAD es otra... Dicho esto, sabemos que, históricamente, cuando los tipos de interés han sido tan bajos han seguido caídas importantes en las Bolsas y eso se verá reflejado en todos los activos y si cerramos el "círculo" verás la importancia que tienen los Bonos en todo ello y también lo qué puede suceder...

Piensa, Charizato21, que todo tiene un LÍMITE y las políticas monetarias seguidas por los Bancos Centrales están mostrando AGOTAMIENTO y ningún resultado positivo en la Economía REAL, así que ya veremos qué pasa cuando se les acabe la "munición" o qué se "inventarán" para intentar solventar la crítica situación a la que nos veríamos abocados: la Inflación podría DISPARARSE y eso hundiría a la mayor parte de los Bonos en los mercados mundiales.

Y, por otro lado, TODOS sabemos que hay una burbuja inmensa en los Bonos Soberanos y que de estallar se llevaría casi TODO por delante...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (23 Oct 2016)

El oro es un metal monetario, el platino es un metal industrial, tener una onza de platino es como tener 200 kilos de cobre, con la unica ventaja de que ocupa menos.

respecto a la burbuja de bonos , tiene toda la razon. 
La *estafa de las LTRO+QE* que ha regalado literalmente a los bancos europeos unos 250.000 millones de Euros (un descarado rescate sin devolución para quien sepa contar), y puesto en circulacion mas de 1 billon de Euros. Acompañado por acciones similares de los principales bancos centrales del mundo ha puesto en circulacion tantos Billones en unos pocos cientos de manos, que ha generado la madre de todas las burbujas.

El principal exponente es la de los bonos, con tipos de interes negativos en deuda soberana de estados quebrados ::, pero esto a su vez fuerza a que el dinero busque algo de rentabilidad en productos de riesgo elevado, y se generen cientos de burbujas.

Hay burbujas de todo lo imaginable:
- renta variable, empresas cotizando alegremente con P.E.R por encima de 30
- El precio de la vivienda en EEUU está un 20% mas cara que en el 2007, pero ahora no estan comprando los negros y los hispanos con trabajos eventuales, sino los grandes fondos de inversión que compran barrios enteros con dinero recien impreso prestado al 0,05%. Lo mismo pasa en Londres.

......e inimaginable: pintura (picasos a 120 millones de Euros); vinos de hace 100 años a cientos de miles de Euros, que solo pasan de mano en mano y que nunca se van a descochar porque el que lo haga solo se beberá un vinagre muy caro.

Todas esas burbujas estan causadas por el dinero gratis para el grupo de amiguetes de los bancos centrales y que solo se aguantan a tipos de interes 0%.

Cada vez que la FED insinua que los tipos van a subir un 0,25% tiemblan los mercados a pesar de haberlo anunciado 100 veces y no haberlo cumplido nunca. Por esa regla de tres el dia que realmente suban un 1%, se iría todo a la porra.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 20:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Dicho esto, sabemos que, históricamente, cuando los tipos de interés han sido tan bajos han seguido caídas importantes en las Bolsas y eso se verá reflejado en todos los activos y si cerramos el "círculo" verás la importancia que tienen los Bonos en todo ello y también lo qué puede suceder...



*Absolutamente nunca* en la historia de la humanidad los tipos han estado en negativo, por lo que siendo estrictos no existe referencia para lo que pueda pasar a continuación.

Es decir, la ostia no tendrá precedentes. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2016)

Hola, oinoko: Acertado comentario el que realizas, pero SÍ que te matizo una cosa: En 2008, en medio de la Crisis financiera global, unas pocas referencias estadounidenses a corto plazo cayeron por debajo de cero durante la primera quincena de Diciembre...

Dicho esto, y que en el fondo podemos enmarcar también dentro de la actual situación, los tipos de interés negativos son un FENÓMENO EXTRAÑO y que atenta contra la más elemental ortodoxia monetaria y económica. Es más, NI en la Gran Depresión de los EE.UU. se vio algo semejante, por tanto creo que estamos ante un nuevo "paradigma" dentro del Matrix en que vivimos...

SÍ, desde la "ortodoxia", la salida de esto presupone que será en base a una "Ensalada de Ostias" y no va a ser una sola...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (23 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí dejo esto para el amigo Tons y para aquellos amigos del hilo que quieran pasar un buen rato...
> 
> PSR Internacional: ¿El Gobierno Mundial en Crisis? - YouTube
> 
> Saludos.




Gracias Fernando ya vi un video hace un tiempo que colgasteis de este mismo programa que trataba sobre el corralito y la crisis argentina y me gusto mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Paraísos fiscales: Holanda, el agujero fiscal de Europa o por qué los escándalos fiscales conducen ahí. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Os dejo un artículo que gustará especialmente a los "oreros" y, en general, a los que nos movemos por este hilo. Es reciente, pero lo he buscado por uno de los gráficos que lleva: las tasas de interés desde tiempos muy remotos en el tiempo... Y en línea con lo que debatimos aquí en el día de ayer por parte de oinoko y yo mismo... Cuando uno ve ese gráfico se da cuenta de que estamos ante algo MONSTRUOSO y que ENFRÍA la sangre...

- Gold's Secular Bull Market Continues - 50 Amazing Charts - Mountain Vision

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2016)

Je,je,je...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...antanea-que-autodestruye-datos-confidenciales

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, no hace mucho que comentaba que será una cuestión de FE el creer en las existencias de Oro que "dicen" tener los distintos Bancos Centrales...

- Central Bank Austria Claims To Have Audited Gold at BOE. Refuses To Release Audit Reports & Gold Bar List - Koos Jansen

Por cierto, hoy he vuelto a entrar en el Oro "físico"... para mí estaba en "precio". Ahora sólo falta que mañana se caiga y es que para el "timing" no soy precisamente bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Oct 2016)

Gracias Fernando y Oinoko por la respuesta a la cuestión.

Me ha indignado sobremanera la hipocresía del gobierno Catalán, mi gobierno, en concreto sus medios de comunicación ... ((al final voy a creer la teoría conspiranoica de que están tratando de desmontar los servicios de información públicos en lengua catalana para ceder ese espacio mediático al grupo Godó, que como ya es conocido su propietario, tercer conde de Godó y amigo de Campechano I, fue honrado con el título de Grande España en 2008 por sus servicios a la corona))) ... vamos con el asunto ...

Escucho con frecuencia los titulares de un canal sólo de noticias de una emisora de Catalunya Radio, el sábado y el domingo parecía que habían convencido a los Valones para que firmaran el Ceta, fue noticia titular ambos días: "Los Valones firman el tratado Ceta", curiosamente en el desarrollo de la noticia no se cuestionaban los motivos que les habían llevado a rechazarlo y esto sería del todo pertinente para argumentar en el dirección del inminente proceso soberanista; no fue así, me consta que en País Vasco el tratamiento ha sido diferente. 

Hace unos minutos he leído que los Valones continúan firmes, no han aceptado las prebendas, supongo que la siguiente fase será la amenaza 

""La Comisión Europea recibe otro golpe duro tras recibir el rechazo al ultimátum impuesto al gobierno de Bélgica para que firmen el texto del CETA.""

Misteri1963: Valonia se mantiene firme en el


¡ VIVAN VALONIA, LOS VALONES Y SUS COJONES ¡ 
CANADÁ SE VA SIN EL C.E.T.A. FIRMADO


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Para "complementar" tu comentario dejo el siguiente enlace...

- El asalto de las multinacionales al planeta, la democracia y los bienes comunes | ATTAC España

Y tiene Cojones que la gente no tenga NPI de lo que supone toda esta MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante...

- This New Fund Invests Exclusively In Physical Silver Bullion Which Is Allocated & Insured - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Oct 2016)

Hola Fernandojcg, como te gusta la historia de Roma, a ver si interpretamos este artículo:

Mary Beard: "Los romanos vencieron porque abrieron sus fronteras" | Papel | EL MUNDO

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice. La ciudadanía romana no era algo que se regalase fácilmente...

Un saludo


----------



## pamarvilla (25 Oct 2016)

Buenos días.

La XII Legislatura parece que va a contar con un Gobierno la próxima semana (posiblemente breve). Una de las patatas calientes o de las estrellas de la misma es el asunto de las pensiones. Qué hacer y cómo para que el sistema público de pensiones tenga viabilidad, al menos a medio plazo, 10-20 años.

Inurrieta hace un buen análisis de lo que hay y las posibles soluciones.
El cuento del lobo y las pensiones

Sin pensar en ninguna situación madmaxista que por el inquietante mundo que nos rodea pueda sobrevenir, tenemos un contexto de incertidumbre suficiente, un futuro nada boyante para los pensionistas que una vez y otra vez los analistas, entendidos e inevitables manipuladores están poniendo desde hace algunos años sobre el tapete.

Insistir una vez más, para quien pueda, aparte de proveer reservas mobiliarias o inmobiliarias, ir atesorando también mps (oro o plata). 

Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (25 Oct 2016)

Ya veremos como evoluciona la cosa, pero desde luego apuntar a 10-20 años vista me parece optimista, es posible que en 5 años todo esto se vaya al garete, hay que intentar hacer los deberes antes, derrotista que es uno ciertamente :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: SIEMPRE son interesantes los debates que propones y se te nota que te gusta también la Historia.

Mira, el artículo con las breves declaraciones de Mary Beard y ese "subrayado" (¡qué extraña "casualidad" encierra el mismo!) hieren a los ojos y al raciocinio más elemental: De entrada, uno de los grandes problemas que SIEMPRE tuvo el Imperio Romano fue el aseguramiento de las fronteras y buena parte de su Ejército se dedicó a este menester con el consiguiente y brutal gasto que ello conllevaba para las arcas del Estado. Y, además, la Sra Beard obvia que por "algo" edificaron los romanos la Muralla de Adriano en su tierra, es decir Inglaterra...

De todas formas, hay que añadir que la Sra. Beard es una reputada historiadora y especializada en la Historia de Roma, pero que tiene una visión muy especial sobre la misma y que ha generalizado mucha polémica al respecto. No hace falta añadir que la Sra. Beard es conocida también por ser muy favorable a la inmigración en los tiempos actuales...

Pedernal, pienso que para analizar lo que dice habría que ver esos vídeos que ha hecho con la BBC y después comentarlos, pero me imagino que irán en la línea de un libro que de ella leí: "Meet the Romans with Mary Beard". 

En cualquier caso, Pedernal, yo estoy en otra "línea" a la de la Sra. Beard y creo que muy opuesta. Y, la verdad, a día de hoy es que sigo preguntándome cómo fue el Colapso del "Día Final" en el Imperio Romano de Occidente, porque me imagino que debió ser algo parecido a lo que nos pasará a nosotros más pronto que tarde y, en ese aspecto, hay que admirar a los romanos cómo consiguieron prolongar su agonía...

Por añadir algo más de forma sucinta, diría que el Ejército, que contrariamente a lo que se piensa era muy potente en esa época, fue una de las causas en la Caída del Imperio: estaba compuesto mayoritaríamente por mercenarios sin apenas lealtad a Roma y sólo con el apego a su "paga"... De manera, que cuando ésta empezó a percibirse tarde y mal, pues se facilitó lo que luego sucedería. Y es que el Imperio se encontraba en una situación límite: falta de recursos, población disminuyendo, subida de impuestos, fuerte reducción en las ventas, aumento del desempleo... Añade a esto una corruptela política nunca vista hasta entonces y fíjate cómo debió ser ésta puesto que Roma la tuvo presente a lo largo de su Historia... Es curioso como muchos factores de los que he comentado me recuerdan a los tiempos actuales... ¿Por qué será?

Y, ya a título muy personal, creo que también contribuyó mucho a la Caída del Imperio la irrupción de los Hunos y las migraciones que provocaron... Añade a esto el efecto pernicioso que tuvo el Cristianismo -matizo: para los romanos...- y cerramos el círculo de la "descomposición".

En relación a lo que comentas sobre la obtención de la Ciudadanía romana, pues la vía normal era por nacimiento. Eran ciudadanos romanos todos los romanos cuyos padres eran a su vez ciudadanos. Y luego también se podía obtener por vías excepcionales:

- Por manumisión. Es decir, cuando un señor liberaba a un esclavo, éste podía acogerse a algunos derechos ciudadanos.

- Por haber servido durante muchos años en el Ejército romano. Por ejemplo, así la obtenían muchos extranjeros que se licenciaban del mismo. Quizás, ahí encontraría la Sra. Beard una "explicación" a lo que comenta no muy afortunadamente...

- Por decisión política: En ocasiones se otorgaba de forma colectiva a un pueblo aliado los derechos de ciudadanía. Y eso, evidentemente, nos lleva también a la "dependencia" que existía en la composición del Ejército romano...

En cualquier caso, Pedernal, creo recordar que fue el Emperador Caracalla, allá por el 212 d.C. -y cito de memoría-, quién concedió la ciudadanía romana a todos los hombres libres del Imperio.

Y os dejo un interesante vídeo sobre algunos aspectos comentados...

- Causas de la caída del Imperio Romano - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Oct 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Ya veremos como evoluciona la cosa, pero desde luego apuntar a 10-20 años vista me parece optimista, es posible que en 5 años todo esto se vaya al garete, hay que intentar hacer los deberes antes, derrotista que es uno ciertamente :fiufiu:



Cómo hubiera dicho Don Juan “¿Tan largo me lo fiáis?”, como predice el profeta Jim Rickards - conocido por este foro - "la muerte del dinero fíat está cerca, máximo en 2018" ... habrá que apresurarse en la redención, todo sea por la salvación del alma y cuerpo.

Jim Rickards en Español - Todos sus articulos en español


Bancos europeos como Deutsche Bank, Barclays y Credit Suisse deberán esperar hasta después de las elecciones presidenciales estadounidenses, que se celebrarán el 8 de noviembre, para conocer el importa final de las multas que les impondrá el Departamento de Justicia de EEUU por sus operativas con valores respaldados por hipotecas.

Deutsche Bank deberá esperar hasta después de las elecciones de EEUU para conocer su multa

Esto desprende un extraño olor de maquinación, ¿Qué habrá detrás de la decisión?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: ¿Quieres una respuesta? ¡CHANTAJE! ¿Nos jugamos algo?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Aquí os dejo un ejemplo sumamente ILUSTRATIVO de lo que estoy harto de repetir: son las monedas fiduciarias las que se DEVALÚAN y NO el Oro... Muy al contrario.

- How One Billionaire Became a Gold Bug | MishTalk

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2016)

Bonita histroria *Fernando* la del escarabajo de oro...yo he tardado más tiempo que el jovencito en darme cuenta del bello sonido del oro al ser golpeado sutilmente, sin embargo, el susurro que me ha transmitido es bastante similar al que transmite la historia.

Creo que la moraleja de todo esto, no es intentar pegar el pelotazo con el oro/plata... si no "amarrar" de algún modo lo que es nuestro y así lo sentimos.

Todos entendemos, o practicamente todos, lo que es poseer una vivienda en propiedad, no lo discutimos, damos por bueno que es algo aceptable en dónde meter el excedente del ahorro, o desahorro...unos dirán que mejor alquilar, otros que mejor una zona en la periferia...pero una vivienda es algo entendible por todos, pues pasarán los años y seguirá ahí.

Sacando la época del ladrillazo, la mayoría de propietarios adquirieron la vivienda como propiedad para vivir el ella, algunos, muy pocos, como inversión.

¿y el oro?...nadie o casi nadie entiende que se pueda comparar con un bien inmueble, sin embargo, sus propiedades son muy parecidas.

Es tangible, siempre posee valor, es limitado, tiene valor de mercado, transmisible, se puede atesorar como ahorro...

¿cómo es posible que se de por bueno que una persona compre 5 viviendas como inversión, y no se entienda que una persona compre 10 Kg de oro con el mismo fin?

Bueno, quizá si se entienda, pero no se hace, ni se habla de ello, ni tan siquiera se pone esa carta nunca sobre la mesa. 

Da la sensación que cambiar dinero por oro es un tabú, algo sin demasiado sentido. Cuando en el largo plazo queda más que demostrado que es una gran opción de ahorro. 

Si quitamos impuestos a bienes inmobiliarios, sucesiones, deterioros etc...en algunos casos, incluso mejor que comprar una vivienda al cabo de 40 o 50 años...y a muy largo plazo que sepais que la vivienda será escombro, y el oro, seguirá siendo oro. 

En cuanto a los precios del metal, de nuevo volvemos a la carga, seguimos en esa mini horquilla 1250$-1280$ OZ

¿acumulación?

¿espera a las elecciones USA?

¿Movimiento de tipos de interés?

...

Por cierto *Fernando* ¿no habrás sido tu el que me ha levantado unos vreneli que tenía mirados?

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2016)

NO, paketazo, "palabrita del Niño Jesús"... He tirado por monedas pequeñas, pero NO Vrenelis... pero tu particular "chorizo" debe andar por estos lares.

Y muy atinado tu comentario y parece mentira que algunos lo veamos tan CLARO y otros sigan en la INOPIA... Qué malos son los mass mierda y sus "comeduras de coco". Hubo unos tiempos en que los MPs eran uno de los símbolos de la ríqueza en las familias españolas... Bueno, en las que podían y, aún así, las que podían poco regalaban pequeñas medallitas de Oro y/o Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2016)

Aquí tira con "bala" el bueno de Paul Craig Roberts...

- Las elecciones fraudulentas son una tradición norteamericana | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: No hace nada que comentaba algo sobre esto...

- 125 años atrás, la brutal burbuja de bonos era igual y

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Creo recordar que siempre hemos comentado por aquí que de situaciones como la actual se suele salir con altas tasas de Inflación... Vaya, vaya... y parece que están en ello. Ahora lo del Brexit puede tener otras "interpretaciones" mucho más "maliciosas"... Por ejemplo, ¿forma parte de un "experimento" dentro del "proyecto" que tengan en marcha las "élites" para salir de este atolladero?

- El Bank of England preparado para un nivel de inflación más alto

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 15:43 ----------

Y os dejo esto de Max Keiser...

- Voten lo que quieran, que el Gobierno secreto no va a cambiar- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (26 Oct 2016)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Max Keiser. También lo dice Trump aunque tampoco me es muy de fiar el tipo. Como siempre os sigo en la medida de lo posible. Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 20:12 ----------

Una pregunta Fernando. Aunque es salirse un poco del asunto que trata el hilo, al ser experto en Roma te lo pregunto porque me he quedado a cuadros con una historia sobre el cristianismo y su invención supuesta por los romanos. Me he quedado a cuadros y francamente mira que me trago cosas pero me resulta difícil creer que sea cierta. Vamos no me lo creo pero dudo. Te pongo el enlace y si lo deseas, ¿Podrías decirme cuanto de cierto es? Un saludo a todos.

Año 303, Inventan el Cristianismo por Fernando Conde Torrens


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2016)

Hola, Bucanero: He visto el comienzo del vídeo y lo he dejado para otra ocasión... Y, en relación a tu pregunta, es absurdo cuestionar lo que nos dicen los propios clásicos romanos. Mira, estos días estoy haciendo uno de mis trabajos particulares sobre Roma y estoy con Plinio el Joven, allá a principios del Siglo II d.C. y te dejo esto que no puede ser más CLARIFICANTE...

- Pliny's letter to Emperor Trajan, c. A.D. 111

En Español lo puedes encontrar buscando entre lo publicado por Plinio el Joven, pero vamos es que te puedo dar cientos de referencias al Cristianismo por parte de los Romanos. Otra cosa muy distinta es lo que se refiere a la elaboración de los Evangelios y ahí SÍ que hay mucha "tela que cortar"...

Y más tarde os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 00:29 ----------

- https://srsroccoreport.com/i-dislike-gold-but-couldnt-get-any-cash/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: A veces sospecho que nos lee más gente de la que pensamos... Os dejo un artículo en línea con lo que debatimos aquí hace muy poco oinoko y yo mismo.

- Economía: ¿Hacia un apocalipsis financiero?. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Oct 2016)

Buenos días

Parece que el no quiere definirse, a ver si las próximas elecciones en USA le dan un empujón, que espero sea a la baja, aunque si fuera al alta me iba a reir un rato.

PRECIOUS-Gold up as investors look to festival demand from India | Kitco News


----------



## pamarvilla (27 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: A veces sospecho que nos lee más gente de la que pensamos... Os dejo un artículo en línea con lo que debatimos aquí hace muy poco oinoko y yo mismo.
> 
> - Economía: ¿Hacia un apocalipsis financiero?. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días.
No, no es cosa de cuatro conspiranoicos ni son ocurrencias de algunos foreros.
_Apocalypse is coming!_

Expertos advierten en un informe que un nuevo apocalipsis económico está cerca Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, Negocios Y Finanzas - Bienes De Consumo en lainformacion.com

Saludos


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Oct 2016)

El debate creo que debería ser "lo que es cerca y lo que es lejano" en el tiempo. Que estamos en la cima de una burbuja es mas que evidente, pero la capacidad de aguantarla arriba por parte de los bancos centrales, es otra cosa.


----------



## veismuler (27 Oct 2016)

Bucanero dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Max Keiser. También lo dice Trump aunque tampoco me es muy de fiar el tipo. Como siempre os sigo en la medida de lo posible. Un saludo a todos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 20:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Que manido está el tema..el señorito debe de ser un fumeta de aquí te espero..
Aquí va una pequeña réplica sobre evidencias que exigen un veredicto..por cierto,fue uno de los libros más vendidos en el país de Trump.

ibautistavictoria.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/josh-mcdowell-evidencia-que-exige-un-veredicto-libro-completo.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: El tiempo está corriendo a favor de los MPs... Y priorizo ahora mismo el Oro y sólo falta ver las entradas que he efectuado en los últimos tiempos y que suelo dar a conocer, más que nada porque hay gente que no sabe cuál es el mejor momento para hacerlo y tampoco es una "invitación" a hacerlo, pero bueno si sirve de "guía" ya nos vale a los que nos dedicamos a este hilo...

En la Plata, Arbeyna, aunque sigo comprando en leyes "inferiores" (lo que algunos "indocumentados" conocen como "quincalla"), NO lo tengo muy claro aún, pero vamos tampoco espero que se vaya a las "profundidades"...

Y si todo sigue el "guión" ya preestablecido, pues después de las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. podemos asistir a un fuerte repunte en el Índice del Dólar y que sigue ahí... a la "espera". En primera instancia, podría llevar al Oro a niveles más inferiores a los actuales, pero pienso que será algo puntual y, de momento, no han sido "violados" los límites que establecimos paketazo y yo. Y, afortunadamente, seguimos analizando bien este tema.

Aprovecho la ocasión para dejaros otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Combatiendo mitos ideológicos

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pedernal: SIEMPRE son interesantes los debates que propones y se te nota que te gusta también la Historia.
> 
> Mira, el artículo con las breves declaraciones de Mary Beard y ese "subrayado" (¡qué extraña "casualidad" encierra el mismo!) hieren a los ojos y al raciocinio más elemental: De entrada, uno de los grandes problemas que SIEMPRE tuvo el Imperio Romano fue el aseguramiento de las fronteras y buena parte de su Ejército se dedicó a este menester con el consiguiente y brutal gasto que ello conllevaba para las arcas del Estado. Y, además, la Sra Beard obvia que por "algo" edificaron los romanos la Muralla de Adriano en su tierra, es decir Inglaterra...
> 
> ...



Magistral aporte del canal de Historia, Fernando. No lo conocía.


----------



## conde84 (27 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: El tiempo está corriendo a favor de los MPs... Y priorizo ahora mismo el Oro y sólo falta ver las entradas que he efectuado en los últimos tiempos y que suelo dar a conocer, más que nada porque hay gente que no sabe cuál es el mejor momento para hacerlo y tampoco es una "invitación" a hacerlo, pero bueno si sirve de "guía" ya nos vale a los que nos dedicamos a este hilo...
> 
> En la Plata, Arbeyna, aunque sigo comprando en leyes "inferiores" (lo que algunos "indocumentados" conocen como "quincalla"), NO lo tengo muy claro aún, pero vamos tampoco espero que se vaya a las "profundidades"...
> 
> ...



Hola fernando, unas preguntas.

Siempre has dicho que dabas mas potencial a la plata que al oro,¿porque ahora mismo priorizas al oro sobre la plata?
¿la subida del oro no iria acompañada de la subida de la plata como suele ser?¿o estas hablando a corto/medio plazo, y en el largo sigues viendo a la plata con mas potencial?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# conde84: Sabes que soy eminentemente "platero" y, la verdad, es que sigue gustándome más la Plata que el Oro, pero mejor paso a responderte a las preguntas que me formulas:

- Yo ahora mismo priorizo más el Oro que la Plata por la simple razón que el "Día Cero" puede llegar mañana, dentro de un mes, o en un año o en un lustro y hasta es posible que NO lo vea... perooooo eso está ahí LATENTE y puede estallar en cualquier momento. Bien, de producirse un evento semejante, el mejor "dinero" resultaría ser el Oro y, evidentemente, la Plata también lo haría bien, pero todo lleva su tiempo... y más en un Caos económico-financiero y Ojalá sólo se quedará ahí... Resumiendo: la mejor cobertura para la "inmediatez" siempre será tener Oro.

- Por supuesto que la Plata acompañaría al Oro en la subida, pero estoy hablando de un Caos, Colapso o cómo queráis denominarlo y ahí el Oro se dispararía...

- Y ya, de paso, comentar que a corto plazo todavía NO tengo muy clara la evolución que pueda seguir la Plata. Y digo esto porque si las Materias Primas retomarán la senda bajista, la Plata en primera instancia no creo que se mantuviera al margen de la tónica general, pero tampoco dudo de que se giraría violentamente... Ahora bien, falta ver desde qué niveles. En fin, vamos a esperar al próximo año y donde creo que asistiremos y viviremos situaciones muy "duras"... pre 2018.

- Por lógica, y si las cosas más o menos siguen "controladas", la Plata debería tender a recortar el exagerado ratio existente a favor del Oro, aunque llegar al "histórico" NO lo veo si no se produce una situación de "Peak". Resumiendo: si todo sigue con el "guión" actual la Plata es CABALLO GANADOR a largo plazo y, por tanto, debería hacerlo mucho mejor que el Oro en relación a los precios actuales...

Y paso a dejaros otra información que abunda en lo que comentamos por aquí y yo no sé dónde ve la FED la necesidad de subir las tasas de interés... Como no sea para acelerar un Colapso económico-financiero, sino que me lo "expliquen"...

- Economic Breadth Is Significantly Deteriorating in the US | Chris Puplava | FINANCIAL SENSE

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy BUENO el artículo que os enlazo a continuación y que va en línea con lo que pensamos algunos de los que andamos por aquí...

- Economía: La trampa del euro. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

"Curiosa" la noticia que os enlazo y que ha pasado bastante desapercibida por los mass mierda. Aún resultará que Trump tiene razón...

- US government denies Russia's request to monitor polling places on Election Day 2016 | Daily Mail Online

Bueno, Sanders podría explicar muchas cosas al respecto... Y recordaréis que éste fue el oponente de Hillary Clinton en las primarias del Partido Demócrata... Lo sucedido en New York fue "memorable"...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Oct 2016)

La gráfica de hoy ha entrado en modo "tobogán", a ver si cambia a un ángulo mas agudo y coge carrerilla para abajo :baba:.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

# gurrumino: Con la inusitada e "insultante" fortaleza que presentan los índices bursátiles americanos y que el Oro siga haciéndolo bien es una clara demostración de que SÍ, de que se puede ir un poco más abajo, pero NO mucho más y sigo manteniendo los mismos límites que pusimos paketazo y yo a nuestro libre a buen entender... Y sigo creyendo que los niveles actuales son de Compra.

Saludos.


----------



## yanpakal (28 Oct 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # gurrumino: Con la inusitada e "insultante" fortaleza que presentan los índices bursátiles americanos y que el Oro siga haciéndolo bien es una clara demostración de que SÍ, de que se puede ir un poco más abajo, pero NO mucho más y sigo manteniendo los mismos límites que pusimos paketazo y yo a nuestro libre a buen entender... Y sigo creyendo que los niveles actuales son de Compra.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas tardes Fernandojcg, tengo curiosidad ¿cuales son esos limites? 

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

Hola, yanpakai: Lo primero de todo darle la Bienvenida al hilo y respecto a lo que me pregunta, el "límite" yo lo tengo establecido en los $1209,80 y creo que paketazo daba unos niveles unos pocos Dólares por debajo de ese precio, pero él es más experto que yo en el tema del AT... Además, todos por aquí hemos podido comprobar que es un "hacha" en cuanto se refiere a este tema y yo me baso en otro tipo de análisis. Por cierto, la ruptura del nivel citado y con VOLUMEN nos llevaría a replantearnos la situación. Y, en lo personal, estoy esperando a ver cuando el Índice del Dólar se decide a atacar la resistencia de los 100... y ahí podremos comprobar la resistencia REAL que hasta ahora ha demostrado el Oro.

Y dejo esto... más o menos lo comentado por aquí: al BCE se le acaba la "munición" y NO ha conseguido NADA...

- El BCE tiene poco margen de maniobra, dice uno de sus miembros Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2016)

En línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Las elecciones más extrañas en la historia norteamericana | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (28 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos

Qué tal veis, los que entendéis de esto ,de cambiar en este momento alguna moneda por libras,yo creo q la jugada puede ser buena no?

Los metales hoy pegaron un tirón bueno ,ahora parece que se desvanece , pero tienen buena pinta ,como están aguantando .

Gracias ,y en especial, a los que,contestáis tan bien a nuestras dudas.

Un saludo y buen finde


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2016)

Hola, amtt: Es complicado darte una respuesta a lo que planteas... Mira, paketazo, en su momento ya anunció aquí que ya había entrado con "algo" y quedaba a la "espera". Yo sigo ahí, pero NO me decidiré a entrar hasta que se toquen los 0,9557... pero si te digo la verdad me estoy fijando más en el cruce USD/GBP y ahí sigue la indefinición. En lo personal, pienso que la GBP se devaluará bastante más en el tiempo, pero sobre el "timing" y cómo se va a desarrollar el proceso, pues en estos momentos NO tengo la más remota idea. Sin embargo, imagino que tendremos tiempo de seguir comentando la "jugada"...

Y dejo esto que me ha pasado el amigo JM y que como SIEMPRE es muy interesante... Este artículo es muy RELEVANTE y debéis leerlo bien... para tener las ideas "claras" acerca del devenir futuro si "algo" no lo remedia.

- greek crisis: Caravana solidaria

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (29 Oct 2016)

Fernando me refiero de cambiar oro por libras,en vez de efectivo.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Fernando me refiero de cambiar oro por libras,en vez de efectivo.
> 
> Un saludo



Solo lo haría si no me quedase más rmedio. Pienso que los retornos de la plata por ejemplo, van a ser muy buenos a 5 años vista, y dudo que ninguna divisa pueda igualarlos.

No cambiaría monedas por nada ahora mismo...si acaso por otras monedas que me llamen más.

La libra puede dar retornos interesantes respecto al €, pero respecto al $ por ejemplo ya tengo más dudas.

Hay que pensar que el $ se mantiene al margen de las incertidumbres que tenemos a este lado del charco, tanto monetarias/económicas, como de estructura de la propia unión, por eso quizá tanto € como libra se devaluen respecto al $ aun que es posible que la libra se devalue a largo plazo un poco menos.

Si necesariamente tienes que cambiar monedas por efectivo, lo mejor pienso yo, podría ser CHF, hablo de protección del ahorro y minimizar las oscilaciones de esta guerra abierta de divisas.

Hagas lo que hagas mucha suerte.

Buen fin de semana a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## timi (29 Oct 2016)

yo no cambio monedas de oro por papelitos salvo extrema necesidad , otra cosa es cambio de cromos por cromos de otra colección.
dejo esto

Economía: La trampa del euro. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

saludos compañeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amtt: No te hubiera podido dar mejor respuesta que la que te da paketazo. Por añadir algo, te diré que los MPs deben considerarse una "reserva de valor" y ello tiene un significado más profundo e importante de lo que pensáis. Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para desarrollarlo y lo haré en otra ocasión, pero piensa en esto: La SUPOSICIÓN de que el dinero mantiene su valor constante en el tiempo cuando se alteran los niveles de precios de una Economía se denomina "ilusión monetaria"... Y tú me estás hablando de cambiar Oro por Libras... o dicho de otra manera: continuar dentro del Matrix... Otra cosa muy distinta es que precisarás de dinero Fiat y tuvieras que vender tu Oro/Plata al precio que existiera en ese momento y ahí seguirían cumpliendo con uno de sus objetivos como "reserva de valor"... Es bastante fácil de entender y ya te digo que tomo nota de ello para explicarlo mejor en otro momento.

# paketazo: Cuando digo de seguir la evolución de la GBP vs USD es porque nos da mejor una composición de lugar, al menos desde la perspectiva histórica y ahora mismo en ese par observamos un "paradigma" extraño de explicar. Uno más de los que están sucediendo y de los que casi NADIE se entera. En cualquier caso, SÍ, la mejor divisa "refugio" en estos momentos es el CHF y con diferencia...

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Signs Of Life For The Price Of Silver | Gold-Eagle News

- Gold Prices: The Quick Drop Lower Has Begun | Gold-Eagle News

También para el amigo Tons, y todos los que estén interesados, dejo un muy interesante vídeo. Tiene la particularidad de que aquí aparece uno de los elementos matemáticos que yo suelo utilizar en mis trabajos de Prospectiva...

- La revelación de las pirámides - P. Pooyard (Versión original completa español-castellano) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (29 Oct 2016)

Buenos días ,muchas gracias por las respuestas Fernando Paketazo y timi,bueno pues no haré esa jugada.

Una cosa q se me olvido deciros ayer.

Vi pasar a la flota rusa por el estrecho,una pasada de buques de guerra con su portaaviones, se me pusieron los vellos de punta y se me ponen de recordarlos.

No los podía dejar de pasar sin verlos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Oct 2016)

Calma chicha...feliz puente-acueducto a todo aquel que tenga el privilegio de disfrutarlo...


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Oct 2016)

En este mismo momento de la historia de España, una organización de delincuentes acaba de otorgar el poder a otra organización de delincuentes que está imputada por la justicia por comportarse como la mafia. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2016)

Hola, kovaliov: Tengo que felicitarte por el certero comentario que haces... Menuda Cofradía de Miserables llevan los destinos de este país.

Y dentro de un rato vuelvo y os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Grecorio (29 Oct 2016)

Que poco os gusta la democracia.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Oct 2016)

Grecorio dijo:


> Que poco os gusta la democracia.



¿Que democracia?, en Suiza hay democracia.


----------



## External (29 Oct 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> El oro es un metal monetario, el platino es un metal industrial, tener una onza de platino es como tener 200 kilos de cobre, con la unica ventaja de que ocupa menos.
> 
> respecto a la burbuja de bonos , tiene toda la razon.
> La *estafa de las LTRO+QE* que ha regalado literalmente a los bancos europeos unos 250.000 millones de Euros (un descarado rescate sin devolución para quien sepa contar), y puesto en circulacion mas de 1 billon de Euros. Acompañado por acciones similares de los principales bancos centrales del mundo ha puesto en circulacion tantos Billones en unos pocos cientos de manos, que ha generado la madre de todas las burbujas.
> ...




Es de una lógica implacable, situación perfectamente detallada, bravo... :Aplauso:

Difícil de evaluar si la explosión será en 6 meses o 2 años pero explosión habrá...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2016)

Qué COJONES entenderás tú por "Democracia"... Anda vete a tomar el aire.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Oct 2016)

Me parece muy relevante lo que pasó el viernes mediodía en el COMEX, viernes tarde para nosotros. El FBI reabrió la investigación sobre el asunto de los correos de Hillary Clinton, inmediatamente el oro subió hasta el 1,35%, cerrando al 0,44%.

Gold Hits Session Highs As FBI Reopens Clinton Email Investigation | Kitco News


Esto lo veo como un aperitivo, si finalmente gana Donald conjeturo una cuádruple subida del oro:
1 - En la inmediata a la victoria
2 – Cuando empiece a mover la máquina legislativa para implementar sus medidas 
3 – Cuando lo quiten de en medio (supongo que el cartel ya tendrá montada la conspiración y tiene preparado a algún Lee Harvey Oswald).
4 - Cuando le tomen el relevo al fiambre los Halcones Republicanos y saquen las garras 

Para diciembre el pack completo resuelto, ¡¡ni cien días de gracia le permitirán!!!, el precio estimo rondará los 2300$ onza

Trump va ganar!!!! 
['''url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKeYbEOSqYc]Michael Moore Explains Why TRUMP Will Win - YouTube[/url]


----------



## Grecorio (30 Oct 2016)

La democracia representativa se entiende como aquella en la que los ciudadanos con derecho de voto eligen a sus representantes en el parlamento para que ejerzan el poder legislativo. 
Cuando es Herri Batasuna la que gana por que la mitad del pueblo no tiene cojones a votar por miedo a que una bala del 9x19 le atraviese el cráneo la izmierda habla de la fiesta de la democracia. 
Cuando son otros los elegidos por el pueblo entonces no es democracia y no nos representan.
Si ya nos vamos conociendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

SÍ, hombre, la "Democracia" y la Ley d´Hont casan de PUTÍSIMA MADRE para los ignorantes...Y a seguir tomando el aire. ¿Conocernos? NI GANAS... Y me voy a algo más interesante.

# Charizato21: Sabes que paketazo te degradó a "corneta" y sigues insistiendo... Ahora ya tenemos la certeza de que Donal Trump va a ser derrotado por Hillary Clinton y NO por lo que digan las encuestas, que son mucho mejores que en la "Democracia" de aquí, sino porque tú has emitido el pronóstico que todos sabemos que NO se sumple, al menos hasta ahora... De todas formas, ¿sabes tú la distancia que ya le saca Clinton a Trump? NO, no veo ninguna posibilidad de que se gire la intención de voto en los EE.UU.

Y dejo esto...

- Bond World Bloodied by Biggest Losses Since 2013 in Global Rout - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Oct 2016)

Grecorio dijo:


> La democracia representativa se entiende como aquella en la que los ciudadanos con derecho de voto eligen a sus representantes en el parlamento para que ejerzan el poder legislativo.



La democracia representativa se entiende como aquella en la que los ciudadanos con derecho de voto eligen a sus representantes en el parlamento para que ejerzan el poder legislativo en España y España se constituye en un Estado social y democrático de Derecho, que propugna como valores superiores de su ordenamiento jurídico la libertad, la justicia, la igualdad y el pluralismo político.

23 de agosto de 2011 con nocturnidad y alevosía, con el apoyo del Partido Popular y Partido Socialista Obrero Español: "la modificación del artículo 135 de la Carta Magna"

Reforma constitucional española de 2011 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
"La reforma constitucional española de 2011" ... modificó el artículo 135 de la vigente Constitución estableciendo en el texto el concepto de estabilidad presupuestaria y que el pago de la deuda pública fuese lo primero a pagar frente a cualquier otro gasto del Estado en los presupuestos generales, sin enmienda o modificación posible. 


¿Sometimiento la democracia al chantaje de los mercados? ¿Expropiación de la Constitución y la democracia española? ¿son mis representantes en el parlamento para que ejerzan el poder legislativo?

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 01:15 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> 
> # Charizato21: Sabes que paketazo te degrado a "corneta" y sigues insistiendo...
> ...





Tienes razón pero también es cierto que esta subiendo con una rapidez meteórica en las encuestas, quedan unos pocos días y veremos, tenemos el caso e Florida donde la intención de voto ha cambiado, ahora Donald está a la cabeza:

Polls 1 - 0 Crowds: Despite Apparent 'Lead', Democrats Face Empty Rallies In Florida | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: De momento, el único Estado donde es seguro que va a ganar Trump es Missouri... Y Clinton tiene prácticamente asegurados Virginia, Minnesota, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin...

El caso de Florida NO está muy claro, aunque las últimas encuestas que he leído dan favorita a Clinton: Survey Monkey, Saint Leo University, UNF... No cabe duda de que es un Estado clave y no en vano tiene 29 electores. Y, seguramente, todo se decidirá en tres Condados del sur de ese Estado: Broward, Miami Dade y Palm Beach...

De todas formas, Charizato21, la mayoría de las encuestas que sigo dan una ventaja sustancial a Hillary Clinton y quedan muy pocos días para las elecciones en el Imperio... Y la "agenda" continúa: un presidente negro y ahora una presidenta...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: En su momento, ya hace mucho tiempo, nos hicimos eco de este suceso en uno de los hilos...

- La victoria de los patriotas en los Estados Unidos: el tribunal absolvió a los líderes de los manifestantes en Oregon | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2016)

Grecorio dijo:


> Que poco os gusta la democracia.



Personalmente ya he dicho siempre que no, no me gusta la democracia.

Lo que sucede es que hoy en día, es el menos malo de los sistemas de gobierno, que la masa está preparada para aceptar.

Si democraticamente escogemos que nos caes mal y te tiramos por un barranco, ¿es justo?...sin embargo, es democrático si la mayoría así lo decide.

La democracia que conocemos hoy y hemos heredado de Grecia, Roma...está condenada a desaparecer, ya que tiene demasiados fallos internos y es exageradamente lenta a la hora de actuar y detectar los fallos del propio sistema.

¿legislaturas de 4 años?...¿¡qué cojones es eso!?...si una empresa no cumple en unos pocos meses desaparece...si una persona no cumple con sus obligaciones de ciudadano en unas semanas, acaba con sus huesos en la carcel...¿4 años?

Cualquier hijo de vecino comprende que actualmente el sistema democrático que sustenta este país es una máquina vieja, cara, y poco eficiente.

Un simple ayuntamiento de 1000 habitantes es un claro ejemplo del despilfarro, la mala gestión (ignorancia de los regidores/concejales/asesores), y la lentitud de actuación, y no hace falta que os lo explique.

¿Trump o Clinton?...personalmente ojalá gane Trump, no por que me simpatice, que evidentemente no lo hace, sino por que quizá de este modo, se rompa con un sistema hermético desde la base, dónde lo que se cambia es únicamante de presidente, y no de forma de gobierno.

El día que en USA dejen de untar las campañas políticas las grandes firmas empresariales, podré creer que un partido tiene libertad de movimientos cuando llega al poder, pero hoy por hoy, es una simple y llana mafia dónde quién más pone, más recibe...el pueblo es solo un mero expectador boquiabierto cebado con el alpiste barato que les sirven los medios de masas...

eso sí, adornado con expectáculo, luces, y en HD...

pasen y vean señores, el expectáculo debe continuar...

Un saludo, y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> La democracia que conocemos hoy y hemos heredado de Grecia, Roma...está condenada a desaparecer, ya que tiene demasiados fallos internos y es exageradamente lenta a la hora de actuar y detectar los fallos del propio sistema.



Disculpa Paketazo, pero esto es una falacia bastante extendida. En Grecia habia esclavos, y para ser ciudadano y poder votar, antes te sacrificabas y aportabas a Estado. A parte de estas dos grandes diferencias, había muchas mas. 

Quizas esa sea la clave,mucha gente actualmente cree que "tiene derecho" a todo porque si, sin dar nada a cambio...Quizas habria que empezar por exigir primero que la gente aportara, y luego recibiera. Desde el de arriba del todo, al último de abajo.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 15:27 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # Charizato21: Sabes que paketazo te degradó a "corneta" y sigues insistiendo... Ahora ya tenemos la certeza de que Donal Trump va a ser derrotado por Hillary Clinton y NO por lo que digan las encuestas, que son mucho mejores que en la "Democracia" de aquí, sino porque tú has emitido el pronóstico que todos sabemos que NO se sumple, al menos hasta ahora... De todas formas, ¿sabes tú la distancia que ya le saca Clinton a Trump? NO, no veo ninguna posibilidad de que se gire la intención de voto en los EE.UU.
> 
> .



Personalmente me favorece más que gane Hilaria la Cornuda I de Arkansas, pero para el mundo y para USA sería mucho mejor que gane Trump. 

Lo que me sorprende es la cantidad de gente que va a salir perjudicada de que gane la "presunta" delincuente que tendria que estar en la cárcel, y que la defienden a capa y espada, como si sus miserables vidas fueran a mejorar porque en la Casa Blanca "este la primera mujer de la Historia". 

Estas ilusiones posteriormente frustradas, ya las vi en mucha gente hace 8 años, en el primer episodio de esta serie llamado "Por primera vez un negro en la Casa Blanca, todo va a cambiar"


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2016)

*astur_burbuja* no, no lo considero una falacia, es algo heredado y que ha evolucionado hasta nuestros días.

No he negado que hubiera esclavos, solo he dicho que cimentaron la base de nuestra democracia...senado, pueblo...

Por otra parte, yo no tengo por que dar nada a cambio de nada, pues nadie me ha preguntado si quería dar algo o si quería recibir algo...me han obligado por el simple hecho de haber nacido, y si eso no es ser un esclavo del sistema, Vd me dirá que es.

Si me quiero pudrir en una esquina sin derecho a médicos, a pagas, a enseñanza, es mi derecho, ¿no?...y si no me gusta el sistema al que pertenezco ¿he de morir regido por sus directrices?

La mente de la masa, como he dicho, no está preparada para dar el salto, y precisamos de un "pastor" que nos guíe del establo al prado, y luego nos tasquile, y finalmente nos lleve al matadero.

¿porqué?, pues es sencillo, por que no sabemos respetar nada, no tenemos ética, y si nos quitan el ojo de encima, lo primero que hacemos es joder al prójimo para nuestro propio beneficio.

En cuanto a los cambios generados desde la política, los veo lejanos y difusos, las mentes cambian lentamente, abolir esclavitud, derecho al voto femenino, la homosexualidad aceptada...primero cambia en las mentes de la gente, luego los políticos acuden a ese nicho para captar votos, nunca al revés.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Suscribo todo tu comentario.

# astur_burbuja: Hombre, creo que se entiende lo que quiere comentar paketazo y las referencias históricas tampoco debemos tomarlas al pie de la letra, sino en el contexto ampliamente aceptado de que en Atenas nació la "Democracia" y de hecho allí se pusieron los primeros "pilares"... Ciertamente, si entramos en la "letra" es como dices y se considera a Atenas como una Democracia limitada, ya que es importante mencionar que en el "censo" sólo se consideraban ciudadanos los hijos de padre y madre ateniesenses y quedaba prohibido para las mujeres, los extranjeros y, obviamente, los esclavos...

Y es digno de reseñar el episodio del famoso crimen de Sócrates y porque sus ideas eran contrarias a la "Democracia"...

SÍ, yo estoy con paketazo en lo que comenta fuera de esas aclaraciones que he hecho, aparte de que también Roma fue un ejemplo claro de Oligarquía.

Y respecto a Hillary Clinton o Trump, pues es votar entre el MAL y el MAL... Posiblemente, Clinton sea lo peor de lo peor y que será una continuadora de la política desarrollada por Obama -¿Cómo puede ser Premio Nobel de la Paz semejante HdP?-. Y yo en caso de ser votante en los EE.UU. NO votaría a ninguno de ellos...

Y dejo esto...

- Investidura Rajoy: Terminó la función: nuestros acreedores ya tienen a Rajoy. Blogs de España is not Spain

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Oct 2016)

Joder que bien os expresáis cabritos(con todo mi cariño, y respeto).


----------



## frisch (30 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *astur_burbuja*
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.

Sólo que eso no hay manera de hacerlo de "motu propio". Imposible.
La prueba: 4000 años de Historia (me remito a la aparición de la escritura). 

Luego quizás la solución esté en quién es el pastor.
Quizás el que esté dispuesto a dar su vida por las ovejas.

Es tan sólo, una reflexión.

No contesto.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Oct 2016)

No es el foro, no viene cuento, no , no no ... 

yo desde hace unos años tengo dos o tres certezas, una de ellas una seguridad contrastada por la realizada histórica, la de que a través de los siglos ha habido una evolución en la consideración de la dignidad humana, ejemplos sobran.

_____________
Intervención del Diputado Gabriel Rufián 'ERC' en el debate de investidura de Mariano Rajoy (29/10/2016). Supongo que lo habréis leído, toda la prensa habla de ello, dura seis minutos, puedes estar en desacuerdo, pero no deja de ser original: 

*""""[""""url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXUOx7Dsq30]Gabriel Rufián en plena acción. - YouTube[/url]*

Gabriel Rufián en plena acción.


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2016)

*Frisch* amarás al prójimo como a ti mismo es parte de la clave, efectivamente, pero la naturaleza del hombre no permite compatibilizar la frase con la realidad.

Siempre os pongo el mismo ejemplo de una colmena o un hormiguero, dónde cada uno desempeña una función, sin celarse de la del compañero, sea más o menos pesada que la propia. 

Cada individuo mira a su nariz, y no se preocupa por la del prójimo...salvo si ven comprometida la seguridad del sistema (ataque externo), entonces todos mueren por la madre que les ha parido.

El "mono" sapiens, es egoista, celoso, mentiroso, vicioso, corrupto, y se emborracha de poder si se le permite...es caprichoso que habiendo animales con potenciales menos "defectos", la evolución haya optado por un ser tan "innoble" para dominar la tierra a día de hoy...salvo que esos defectos los convirtamos en virtud...

el egoismo/celos/vicios... nos hacen más astutos, más competitivos, nos superamos por ello.

La mentira/engaño, es un arma estratégica "básica" para superar los escollos de la vida diaria.

Estamos dónde estamos por méritos propios...quizá si hubieramos amado al prójimo como a nostros mismos, hace siglos nos hubieramos extinguido, o simplemente hubieramos dejado de evolucionar.

*Charitazo21* es interesante eso que tocas, no sé si realmente ha evolucionado la mente humana hacia una aceptación de esa dignidad que mencionas. 

La empatía más que una "evolución", lo considero un sexto sentido, que nos ayuda a aprender de los errores ajenos, y por medio de su sentimiento, tratamos de entender una situación en la que nosotros mismos podemos terminar en cualquier momento.

¿tenemos más empatía hoy que hace 1000 años?...yo pienso que a nivel individual quizá no, no la tengamos, pero es posible que a nivel social/estatal/político, sí se legisle de un modo un poco más "comprometido" con esa empatía interna que nos rige a nivel personal, para tratar de salvaguardar las apariencias, y hacernos sentir un poco mejor con el sistema.

Un saludo y buen comienzo de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, voy a seguir dándote "jabón" porque, la verdad, suscribo todo lo que nos has comentado hoy. Por añadir algo, recordaré aquello de "Homo homini lupus" o "El hombre es el lobo del hombre"... A fin de cuentas, el valorar y el obrar humanos están regidos por el utilitarismo y el egoísmo. Y eso, precisamente, es lo que dio origen a los Estados, sino de qué... Y en cuanto a "evangelizaciones" prefiero no opinar por no ofender a nadie, pero ya sabéis lo que pienso al respecto... Todo lo que venga de un supuesto "Dios" NO me sirve para NADA, a no ser para despotricar sobre él.

Y dejo un artículo "metalero" que interesará a muchos de los que nos leen...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/proof-the-gold-price-based-on-cost-not-supply-demand

Por cierto... Je,je,je... El artículo avala las opiniones que tengo formuladas sobre las mineras y cuál es su valor REAL si tenemos en cuenta su MONUMENTAL Deuda...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Un vistazo a la culpabilidad y a la agresividad judías | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Así ES...

- Economía: El ahorro es tóxico. Blogs de Aprender a Invertir

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2016)

Os dejo algo interesante... lo último de Max Keiser.

- "El exfiscal general de Estados Unidos consintió el terrorismo financiero"- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2016)

Para mear y no echar gota...

- Fotos: ¿Por qué ha prohibido la Iglesia esparcir cenizas de difuntos? | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 13:28 ----------

Y alguien sigue creyendo en lo que "decían" los "Test de Estrés"...

- Las acciones del Banco Popular cotizan ya por debajo de un euro Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

El euro podría alcanzar la paridad con el dólar en 2017, según los expertos Por EFE

Y aunque NO hay que dar excesiva importancia a la noticia... SÍ que vale la pena tenerla en cuenta: en la "agenda" se escribió hace tiempo que se debía ver la "paridad" en el par EUR/USD y también hace unos días dije que había que vigilar muy bien el par USD/GBP. Viendo todo esto, da la sensación de que los MPs pueden cumplir una buena función ante las previsibles devaluaciones que se "vaticinan" en el horizonte y, ya en el mundo de las Divisas, parece que el CHF va a continuar siendo el mejor "refugio"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2016)

*Fernando* efectivamente, ahora sí veo plausible la paridad, hace un año que se tocó aquí el tema, y entonces, no, dije que no la veía, de hecho vimos el 1,15$/€ por aquellos días.

Hoy lo veo, pues la UE se desintegra a nivel político y económico a paso ligero. Y quizá, sea un modo rápido de aumentar la productividad a este lado del charco, siempre consentido por los "ingenieros" de la FED.

Para protegernos de esa posible depreciación respecto al $, el oro puede ser un fiel aliado, por ejemplo.

Lo del as cenizas estos días sale hasta en la sopa...el "puto" negocio de la muerte, hay que sacar cuartos y leyes de lo absurdo.

Pero bueno, creo que con el tema de las cenizas no hay demasiado que debatir...el destino de la madre tierra es acabar calcinada por el astro rey, y nuestras cenizas esparcidas por el universo...le pese a quién le pese.

En cuanto al tema de la banca...¿a quién pedimos responsabilidades si empiezan a quebrar en masa?

recapitalizados, varios test de estrés, supervisiones constantes por organismos centrales...¡joder! esto parece una película del Torrente.

Fiarse del sistema una vez más, demuestra que es como ser pollo, y fiarse de lo que nos cuente el zorro que ha entrado en el gallinero.

Que cada cual tome sus decisiones con coherencia e información contrastada, no con lo que nos cuente el amiguito director de la sucursal tal o cual...

Buen inicio de semana a todos.


----------



## frisch (31 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando*
> .../...
> 
> ...el destino de la madre tierra es acabar calcinada por el astro rey, y nuestras cenizas esparcidas por el universo...le pese a quién le pese.
> ...



¿Lo de la "madre tierra" es una (nueva) religión?

Y es que estos humanos ¡siempre inventando cosas! (que al final no les llevan a nada, excepto a lo mismo).

Por cierto, lo de "madre" ¿por qué? ¿por qué no padre tierra? Que yo sepa ni en inglés, ni en vasco, existe género.

"The" Mother Earth


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2016)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Lo de la "madre tierra" es una (nueva) religión?
> 
> Y es que estos humanos ¡siempre inventando cosas! (que al final no les llevan a nada, excepto a lo mismo).
> 
> ...



Sencillo, tierra es suntantivo femenino singular, referido al planeta dónde vives.

Si nos remontamos algo más atrás, incluso se asocia con diosas (femenino también):

La Tierra (del latín Terra, deidad romana equivalente a Gea, diosa griega de la feminidad y la fecundidad)

Muchas otras culturas, como la inca, recurrian a este concepto achamama (Madre Tierra) o Mama Pacha es una diosa totémica de los Incas representado por el planeta Tierra.

dejo esto, creo que no se ha puesto:

[El apetito de los chinos por el oro alcanzarÃ¡ proporciones inimaginables


Un saludo


----------



## frisch (31 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Sencillo, tierra es suntantivo femenino singular, referido al planeta dónde vives.
> 
> Si nos remontamos algo más atrás, incluso se asocia con diosas (femenino también):
> 
> ...



Entiendo. Es muy antiguo.

Paketazo, para mi la expresión "madre tierra" es una expresión de puro marketing no sé si llamarlo Sorosiano o del Nuevo Orden Mundial o de lo que sea.

En cualquier caso, una expresión que une conciencias cuando en realidad, no deja de ser puro y duro marketing para acabar con las conciencias díscolas.

Mother Earth

Sí, el destino de lo que tú llamas "Madre Tierra" es acabar calcinada por el astro Sol o por la gilipollez del astro Ser Humano (algunos). En lo que discrepo es en que metas en el mismo paquete a "nuestras cenizas".

Discrepo porque yo me considero algo más que este mero cuerpo que tarde o temprano, astro sol o astro gilipollez pase entremedio, se volverá ceniza y volverá a la tierra de la que vino.

No hacía falta tanta alforja para tan corto viaje.


----------



## amador (31 Oct 2016)

Fernando,

Lo del CHF como valor refugio que ya has comentado algunas veces, ¿lo ves igual de interesante hacerlo en cash (billetes de CHF) como abrir una cuenta en CHF en un banco Suizo online, por ejemplo Swissquote que tiene un hilo en el foro?

Lo digo por que comprar billetes de CHF lo veo más pesado, molesto y complicado que abrir una cuenta online.

Salu2





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> El euro podría alcanzar la paridad con el dólar en 2017, según los expertos Por EFE
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> dejo esto, creo que no se ha puesto:
> 
> [El apetito de los chinos por el oro alcanzarÃ¡ proporciones inimaginables
> 
> ...



interesante Carlos Montero (La carta de la Bolsa) de los análisis de Guillermo Barba, plantea un escenario con esquema sencillo en un plazo que se prevé breve:

China está aprietos ---> Devalúa el yuan frente al dólar --> sube el dólar --> Chininitos plebeyos se protegen de la inflación comprando oro físico (animado por el gobierno) y Chinitos gobierno cambian sus ingentes reservas de dólares por oro ... a precios de remate ---> Llega el momento en que el oro juega un papel central en el sistema monetario.

Por cierto no veo que se haya comentado:

Unai publicó un nuevo post 24/10, dice cosas bastante interesantes en relación al EUR/USD, Deuda, Metal, Bancos Centrales … 

copio aquí el que es para mí el mejor párrafo

“”Siempre me he preguntado cómo se mantienen los dos mundos, geopolítico y financiero en paralelo. Quiero decir, por ejemplo en la 2da guerra mundial, mientras británicos y alemanes peleaban y morían a millares, Montagu Norman y Hjalmar Schacht se entendían perfectamente. Eran incluso amigos que cenaban habitualmente juntos. Norman dio el OK en el BIS a transferir el oro Checoeslovaco a la Alemania Nazi, que probablemente sirvió para comprar suministros y materias primas que mataron muchos ingleses. “Las finanzas no deben estar influidas por la política” defendían. En este mundo geopolítico peligroso actual, mientras Rusia y China llevan a cabo maniobras navales conjuntas, ¿cómo se van a entender la FED y el BC Chino?”””

Random Thoughts Oct 2016 | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Si algo caracteriza a las Religiones "clásicas" es su FANATISMO, de manera que la MAYORÍA de los que andamos por aquí pasamos olímpicamente de ellas y eso es algo que alguno parece NO entender y este hilo NO es el lugar adecuado para "predicar" ni "evangelizar" a NADIE. Y en los temas a tratar, éste es el que menos interés despierta y eso NO es excluyente para que cada cual crea en lo que quiera, pero entiendo que quien quiera tratar este tema puede hacerlo abriendo un hilo sobre el mismo y NO dando la vara por aquí...

Por otro lado, estoy harto de oír que la Fe mueve montañas, pero la p. REALIDAD es que hasta ahora la dinamita ha resultado ser más útil... Lo "otro" me suena -a mí- a "monserga" y NADA más.

Y como dijo en cierta ocasión Woody Allen: "En realidad prefiero la Ciencia a la Religión. Si me dan a escoger entre Dios y el aire acondicionado, me quedo con el aire."

Y una vez muerto uno: Cenizas o la NADA... y la "Resurrección" la dejo para un relato de Asimov.

# amador: Es una opción más la que apuntas y creo que en el resto del foro tiene bastante aceptación y creo que por aquí hay algunos conforeros que andan por ahí. En este tema te voy a decir lo que SIEMPRE digo: lo estudias y si te convence, pues entra, pero hazlo con una cantidad que no sea "generosa". En lo personal, me coge en una etapa de mi vida en que ya soy demasiado "antiguo" y sigo apegado a mis convicciones: lo que me interesa lo más cerca de mi mano... Y hay que valorar la posibilidad de que un día haya un "apagón"... y que creo que acabará produciéndose.

Y os dejo esto...

- ¿PARA QUÉ GUERRA SE ESTÁ PREPARANDO ALEMANIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- PRESUNTAS CARTAS ANTIGUAS DEMOSTRARÍAN EL ORIGEN NO DIVINO DE JESÚS |

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Nov 2016)

Hola "de nuevo" a todos... he estado bastante liado en viaje de trabajo y he ido leyendoos intermitentemente.

Os dejo algunos datos "petroleros" por si os pudieran interesar.

*IMO - AZUFRE AL 0.5% PARA BUNKERING*

Sobre el IMO, organismo dependiente de los inutiles de UN, deciros que ya ha aprobado el 0.5% de azufre para los diesel utilizados en los barcos, asi que, solo queda esperar el impacto. Que esperamos? En primer lugar un coste de todos los productos mas caros al ciudadano, porque los costes logisticos van a aumentar. En segundo lugar, un cambio en los flujos del crudo y derivados con alungas regiones especialmente impactadas. En tercer lugar, un crecimiento del mercado de destilados medios, que sera una de las opciones que durante un tiempo exista, asi como del gasoil. La causa? La inversion en algunas refinerias para un hidrotratamiento u otras conversiones sera dificil (viejas refinerias) asi que la demanda superara a la oferta. Por otro lado, la instalacion de scrubbers en los barcos permite una conversion maxima del 70%, asi que si luego tienen que ir a por blending, los numeros no van a dar y ademas hay un limite de blending para no perder propiedades fluidodinamicas.

Me he enrollado, pero bueno, eso va a tener un impacto muy importante. La normativa entra en vigor en 2020.

*CORREDOR CHINA-PAKISTAN*

Otro proyecto de impacto. Veremos si el pais sin nombre no interviene, as usual. El corredor va a poner en contacto el SE de China atravesando todo Pakistan hasta un puerto que se va a expandir... Los chinos van a "salvar' unos 8,000 km en logistica. Va a cambiar el trading y la economia de la zona. India esta que trina; los GCC, especialmente UAE y Oman, no lo quieren... y para mas inri, Iran ahora se ha interesado por participar y continuar el proyecto hasta su pais y ofrecer un proyecto para un pipeline de crudo entre Iran y la misma region China...

Mas info del proyecto:

Transportation Infrastructure | China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)

Este proyecto puede cambiar la estrategia regional (GCC / Persian Gulf) e impactar tambien en los flujos del Oceano Indico hacia Singapur / Malasia, e incrementar mas la tension en la zona.


Sobre CHF, es facil aquirirlos, mejor en mano.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Encantado de saber de nuevo de ti y también de contar con tus aportaciones... y que, particularmente, valoro mucho, ya que tú te encuentres en una zona muy SENSIBLE y que se va a convertir en uno de los epicentros más tensos del planeta. Al tiempo... y NO mucho: esperar a que haya nueva Presidenta en los EE.UU. para que los "Halcones" de EE.UU. empiecen a mover sus "fichas"...

Y, SÍ, los CHF mejor en mano... Es posible que un día se necesiten y lejos NO es la mejor forma de acceder a ellos. Posiblemente, el pago de las Comisiones tire para atrás, pero en la vida cotidiana hacemos muchos gastos innecesarios y que NO pueden tener ninguna funcionalidad a futuro. Los MPs, al igual que los CHF, yo los veo como una forma de "diversificación" dentro de lo que considero "valores refugio" y, por tanto, acepto los gastos y "minusvalías" en las que pueda incurrir. A fin de cuentas, la mayoría gastamos un "pastón" al cabo del año en Seguros que raramente utilizamos, pero que hay que tener...

Y dejo un artículo que merece ser leído...

- Sánchez o el paradigma de la España de los rufianes

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (1 Nov 2016)

Llevo desconectado unos días y esto sigue igual: Uno dice que no predica, sugiere que abra otro hilo y mete una predicación para demostrar el origen no divino de Jesús...Predica en negativo...luego no predica...ja,ja,ja..
Si uno habla de castañas y no se le censura..que problemas hay de que hable de religión?.
Yo te pongo otras que van al hilo de woody allen..lo dijo un hombre de Ciencia..se llamaba Pascal..ja,ja
“Prefiero equivocarme creyendo en un Dios que no existe, que equivocarme no creyendo en un Dios que existe. Porque si después no hay nada, evidentemente nunca lo sabré, cuando me hunda en la nada eterna; pero si hay algo, si hay Alguien, tendré que dar cuenta de mi actitud de rechazo.” 
“En el corazón de todo hombre existe un vacío que tiene la forma de Dios. Este vacío no puede ser llenado por ninguna cosa creada. Él puede ser llenado únicamente por Dios, hecho conocido mediante Cristo Jesús.”
Y de eso se trata..no hay ciencia que pueda dar explicación a lo trascendente del hombre..a las cosas que no se ven..y cuando sale un hombre de "ciencia" diciendo que hay vida después de la muerte..que lo vivió mediante su coma o muerte o lo que sea...ya no es un hombre de ciencia..ja,ja,ja. y si habla de Jesús..un loco..
El cirujano que afirma que hay vida tras la muerte explica el Mapa del Todo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
Los hombres prefieren obviar las implicaciones que tiene Jesús..después de todo ninguno ha dicho que era Dios, excepto él...solo Jesús,,Yo y el Padre uno somos, tanto es así que los fariseos quisieron apedrearle por blasfemia, porque se hacía igual al Padre...ni krishna, ni buda, ni alá..ni woody allen...
La didaché esa que se ha enlazado por fernando.. se cae por sí sola y no digo que tenga buenas cosas como en muchos escritos pseudocristianos...
"El que se queda en una casa 3 días diciéndose apóstol...es un falso profeta"...ja,ja,ja,ja...Bernabé, Pablo, Silas,,,contad hasta 3..el segundo sí..pero el tercero ya no..eh...ja,ja,ja.
Y si después de muerto..cenizas o la nada...Mierda...que tonto eran los judíos y los romanos...sacando el cuerpo de Jesús se hubiera acabado aquello que se cargó el imperio romano, tal como se conocía..pero claro..los judíos escondieron el cuerpo..se penaba con la muerte y todos salieron corriendo...pero claro hay que buscar explicaciones para no rendir cuentas..


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Hola, veismuler: Mira, he colocado una noticia de carácter histórico que puede ser cierta o no. No lo sé... pero tengo claro que Jesús fue un tío como yo, tú o cualquiera. Y eso no quita para que tenga un gran respeto por su figura, pero como HOMBRE, NADA MÁS...

E insisto en que este hilo NO es lugar adecuado para "predicaciones" ni para "evangelizar" a NADIE... Vamos a ver, veismuler, yo soy SU Creador -y NO el "otro"-, por tanto ya definí unas líneas que están muy claras en el primer post... Y, además, lo dirijo como me da la REAL GANA, a fin de cuentas en un tanto por ciento muy elevado su mantenimiento corre por mi cuenta... ¿O me vas a negar la mayor?

Por consiguiente, los que gustéis de debatir sobre Religión lo podéis hacer libremente en un hilo a tal efecto y que hasta es posible que tuviera éxito, pero aquí eso me importa una soberana MIERDA y creo que también a la mayor parte de la gente que acude aquí.

Y, veismuler, lo dejo aquí por una simple cuestión de respeto: Creo que hoy en VUESTRA Religión es un día muy especial y, por tanto, NO procede entrar en un debate que además me interesa lo que me interesa, es decir... ¡NADA!

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2016 at 10:09 ----------

Y retomando lo que realmente interesa aquí, pues se está observando en el día de hoy buen repunte en los MPs: hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1280,55 y la Plata en los $17,983... Por cierto, me he fijado también en el par BTC/USD y lleva un buen tirón al alza y andaba hace poco en los $710... NO es un activo que figure entre los que yo tengo, pero me gusta seguirlo de forma ocasional para utilizarlo como un "sentimiento del mercado" en la vertiente que me interesa a mí: MIEDO = busqueda de "valores refugio"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Vamos a ver, veismuler, yo soy SU Creador -y NO el "otro"-, por tanto ya definí unas líneas que están muy claras en el primer post...
> .
> 
> Saludos.



:XX::XX::XX: Primera risas del dia!!!!!

La proxima vez, a ver si lo expresas mas quevediano, algo asi: "Donde hay poca justicia es un peligro tener razon..." :XX::XX::XX:

Abrazos


----------



## gurrumino (1 Nov 2016)

Me erijo como el pepito grillo del hilo y digo que me jode que 2 foreros con tanta enjundia esten a cara de perro. Ellos saben quienes son.

Perdonen el inciso.

Y yendo a otro tema, me interesa lo de cambiar leuros por chf, pero como dice Fernando para tenerlos a mano.
¿Cual sería el mejor sitio para hacerlo?.


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2016)

*Frisch* , *veismuler* cada cual es libre de creer en lo que quiera, o le dejen...no obstante creo que en muchas de las creencias humanas, hay que buscar como base u origen, el propio egoismo del hombre.

¿qué sentido tendría una vida para muchos, dónde esta empiece con el nacimiento y termine con la muerte?

Un vez, me preguntaron que era lo mejor que me había pasado en la vida, y mi respuesta fue sencilla: "nacer"

Si yo mañana me erijo como mesias y os aseguro que no hay nada tras la muerte, mi religión tiene los días contados, pues mi respuesta no interesa, no conviene...

Por valer vale hasta que os convenza que os reencarnareis en un pez, o de que os fundireis con la energía del cosmos, pero si os digo que no, que no hay nada de nada...le dareis a la cabeza negando, y direis que mis premisas no valen una mierda.

Queremos dejar legados en forma de palabras, objetos, edificios, pueblos, leyes, imágenes, hijos...si nos dicen que los legados que dejemos, hagamos lo que hagamos no valdrán una mierda con el paso del tiempo, se nos cruza un cable en el coco, y decimos que no, que no puede ser, que todo loq ue hacemos tiene que servir para algo.

Por lo tanto, si pretendeis fundar una religión, es primordial que ofrezcais algo, da igual lo absurdo que sea (convertirnos en gotas de lluvia, reencarnarnos en orugas, fundirnos en un pedo divino, que nos salgan alas y nos desaparezcan nuestras partes...), siempre habrá quién os crea, pero como no ofrezcais nada, vuestro futuro negocio religioso tiene pocos visos de salir adelante.


En cuanto a lo que interesa en este hilo, parece que los MP están cogiendo algo de inercia, nada fuera de lo normal de momento, pero los 1250$ que son la zona de peligro a corto plazo, se van alejando muy poquito a poco.

Creo que sigue siendo caballo ganador en 2017, y en 2016 no lo ha hecho nada mal, así que sin prisa, id poniendo las apuestas sobre la mesa...o mejor...bajo el colchón.

Buen día de difuntos a todos los *vivos*, exprimidlo mientras podais...


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Nov 2016)

La vanguardia ha enviado a Washington a Jordi Barbeta, al que considero el segundo mejor periodista de ese medio - el primero es Andy Robinson -, para para seguir de cerca las elecciones; hoy escribe que Clinton y Trump ya van empatados ... Se considera empate técnico cuando la ventaja de un candidato es menor al margen de error de la encuesta

Hillary Clinton sigue por delante de Trump en la mayoría de sondeos, pero su ventaja promedio se ha reducido a 2,5 puntos si sólo se cuentan los votos de ambos candidatos 


Hillary Clinton y Donald Trump, empatados a una semana de las elecciones

“cosas, veredes, amigo Sancho, que farán fablar las piedras”


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me erijo como el pepito grillo del hilo y digo que me jode que 2 foreros con tanta enjundia esten a cara de perro. Ellos saben quienes son.
> 
> Perdonen el inciso.
> 
> ...



Yo compre aquí hace 2 años, que fui a Suecia a darme un paseo...creo que la relación precio/calidad esta mejor que si vas directamente a un banco...8:

Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en España | Exact Change


----------



## veismuler (1 Nov 2016)

Te equivocas Fernando, te equivocas..no profeso ninguna religión, para mí hoy es un día especial porque es festivo...sí, soy cristiano..y un cristiano verdadero sabe:
Que los santos son todos los que conforman el Cuerpo de Cristo, sobre todo los vivos
"Pablo..a los santos que están en Corinto".
"Pablo a los santos que están en Efeso".
Un cristiano verdadero sabe que lo que hoy tiene de "día de todos los santos" lo tiene tanto de cristiano como de pagano..o lo que es lo mismo de nada en absoluto.
Y lo de halloween...que ya es más halloween que otra cosa no es más que una aberración de origen celta, propiciado por los druidas..y en palabras mayúsculas es un culto al diablo..pero no lo dirán en la televisión. El mundo no tiene ni idea de que halloween es un culto a Satanás...disfrazado.
Pues claro que no te niego la mayor...tú llevas este hilo...pero yo siempre he podido hablar de todo..y muchas veces tu predicación atea (reflejado en palabritas hirientes hacia los que creen, y otras lindezas que has proferido) es mucho mayor de lo que ha podido decir frisch o cualquiera....
Buen finde...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Si no debería haber lugar a la polémica si nos sabemos situar dónde estamos... Este es un hilo "metalero" y con otros "vasos comunicantes", pero donde la Religión NO tiene lugar... ¿Por qué? Simple: la mayoría de los que confluimos aquí lo hacemos por unos intereses más o menos comunes, pero vamos que NO tengo ningún problema para que el que quiera se vaya a la "Iglesia" -la que sea...-, pero aquí NO procede "evangelizar" a NADIE y más cuando los que escribimos más asiduamente NO somos "religiosos" y SÍ todo lo contrario... Es más, creo que algunos estamos demostrando más educación y saber estar que otros "fanáticos" de la Religión. Y digo esto porque en cierta ocasión un "pavo" se permitió decir que nuestras Onzas eran la miseria de otros... ¡Manda COJONES!

En fin, gurrumino, yo sé que tú eres "religioso" y lo respeto porque me consta que aquí entra mucha gente como tú y sabe mantenerse al margen de lo que realmente interesa en el hilo. Es más, tú eres "metalero" e imagino que cuando entras aquí es para informarte sobre los temas "normales" que solemos tratar, ¿No? Y SIEMPRE que ha habido polémica con este tema de la Religión lo ha propiciado alguien que gusta de tener una labor "evangelizadora" y que, francamente, me tiene ya hasta los HUEVOS... A ver si pilla de una p. vez que éste NO es el lugar adecuado para ello y como yo piensan muchos de nuestros conforeros. ¿Que soy un "dictador" del hilo? Pues, vale, SÍ... ¿Y...? Al que NO le guste ya lo sabe... ancha es Castilla.

Bueno, amigo, creo que entenderás perfectamente lo que intento transmitir y que me reitero en que es lo que piensa mucha gente, ni más ni menos...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, puedes mirar qué Comisiones te podría aplicar tu banco y en el hilo hay gente que ha adquirido Divisas en este lugar: Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en España | Exact Change

# Charizato21: Bien, acabo de consultar las fuentes que sigo en las elecciones presidenciales americanas y disiento mucho sobre lo que enlazas. Si bien Trump ha recortado bastante la distancia que le llevaba Clinton... ahora mismo ésta es CLARA favorita. Y Trump es seguro que ganará en Missouri (93% de la intención de voto) y, probablemente, lo haga también en Georgia, Ohio, Iowa...

En fin, queda ya muy poco y pronto saldremos de dudas, pero sigo pensando que ya está DECIDIDO quién va a ser la nueva Presidenta de los EE.UU.

Saludos.

Edito: # veismuler: Me reitero en lo que he escrito y yo soy ANTI-Religión, por tanto si no me sacan el tema NO lo saco yo a colación. Es algo fácil de entender: si nos situamos en el "lugar" adecuado NO hay problema, pero este hilo NO lo he "creado" para hacer "proselitismo" de algo en lo que NO creo y que, a nivel personal, DESPRECIO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Bueno, vamos a cambiar de "tercio" y volvamos a lo "nuestro"... Os dejo otro buen artículo de Moisés Romero.

- Un millón de adolescentes españoles se encuentra en riesgo de desarrollar | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Nov 2016)

Gracias Fernando.

Aunque lo del "apagón" incluyendo Suiza, ya sería un Mad-Max total-mundial.

Vamos, que en ese caso, el hecho de perder unos CHF en una cuenta Suiza sería un mal menor.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: Es una opción más la que apuntas y creo que en el resto del foro tiene bastante aceptación y creo que por aquí hay algunos conforeros que andan por ahí. En este tema te voy a decir lo que SIEMPRE digo: lo estudias y si te convence, pues entra, pero hazlo con una cantidad que no sea "generosa". En lo personal, me coge en una etapa de mi vida en que ya soy demasiado "antiguo" y sigo apegado a mis convicciones: lo que me interesa lo más cerca de mi mano... Y hay que valorar la posibilidad de que un día haya un "apagón"... y que creo que acabará produciéndose.


----------



## Orooo (1 Nov 2016)

Desde la ignorancia pregunto.

Que ventajas veis de cambiar euros por francos suizos en lugar de cambiar euros por oro?

Es por diversificar?


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia pregunto.
> 
> Que ventajas veis de cambiar euros por francos suizos en lugar de cambiar euros por oro?
> 
> Es por diversificar?



Yo a bote pronto la más evidente que le veo es la velocidad de transacción a la hora de invertir/desinvertir.

Por otra parte puedes pagar en CHF en cualquier lugar del mundo que haya un banco exchanger...quiero decir que si tienes 100 francos suizos en el bolsillo tienes liquidez casi inmediata, mientras que con el oro, te toca torear hasta darle liquidez...o sea, no es tan inmediata.

Diversificar es la clave de toda inversión, y las divisas, no son algo de mi agrado, pero hay que vivir el mundo que nos ha tocado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Orooo (1 Nov 2016)

Gracias paketazo.


----------



## frisch (1 Nov 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Unai publicó un nuevo post 24/10, dice cosas bastante interesantes
> 
> ...



Es el mismo. No hay preguntas que hacerse.

Geopolítica y dinero es lo mismo.

Sólo que Geopolítica camufla mejor "quiero (todo) el dinero".

Como los "dueños" de la geopolítica saben que, de alguna manera hay que repartirse el botín, pues cenan juntos y lo que haga falta.

¿Por qué?

Porque para ganarse el botín requieren de las ovejas.

A las que durante centenios: las sometían o sí o sí.

Más tarde (siguientes centenios): les dieron la ilusión de que decidían (democracia).

Hasta que, ahora, les anuncian que siguen siendo ovejas.

¿Ellos? Ellos siguen peleándose y cenando juntos.

Epílogo: el problema de verdad es que las ovejas aspiran a cenar con ellos.

_Siento editar pero es que no quiero dejar ambigüedades en el aire:

Es problema que las ovejas quieran cenar con ellos porque esa cena es la del dinero y, esa cena, nos lleva a todos, ovejas y dueños a, sencillamente, matarnos entre nosotros.

El objetivo del dios dinero no es sino ése._


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Menudo tirón el que se ha observado hoy en los MPs y ahora mismo me he fijado en las cotizaciones y el Oro anda por los $1290,05 y la Plata en los $18,398... Y también fuerte "tortazo" el que se ha visto en muchos de los cruces de Divisas. también parece que BTC ha tirado con mucha fuerza. La conclusión que saco es que hay MUCHO MIEDO en el ambiente...

Y dejo un interesante artículo, aunque el AT NO es lo mío y tampoco tengo muy claro lo que ahí comentan, pero a largo plazo -e insisto en ello- la Plata es CABALLO GANADOR.

- Silver Prices: Silver Is Looking Really Bullish In Dollars, Euros And Rands | Gold-Eagle News

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Nov 2016)

Buenas noches

Siempre que os leo sobre el asunto de diversificar en otras divisas, me hago la misma pregunta, ¿se está al tanto del cambio de moneda? Como seguro sabéis Suiza, por ejemplo, está imprimiendo una nueva serie de billetes, la novena, la octava será progresivamente remplazada entre Abril del 16 y del 19. La octava dejará de tener valor... ya informarán.

Y es precisamente, ese "ya informarán" lo que siempre me ha tirado para atrás a la hora de cambiar cromos de mi país, por cromos de otros países, dejo al margen devaluaciones o asuntos que de una manera u otra toquen el poder adquisitivo de la propia moneda.

Se que es cierto que por regla general las emisiones suelen aguantar diez años, pero también se que algunos al abrir el cajón del abuelo en lugar de dinero, tenían hermosos cromos sin valor alguno que el histórico, y si lo tuviese. Por esto, cómo lo hacéis? viaje a Suiza? Seguro que hay cola )


------------

Os veo muy enfrascados en qué ocurrirá si gana el Sr o la Sra respecto al oro, pues os dejo este artículo donde se apuesta por una subida sí o sí, dependiendo del ganador más o menos pronunciada.

Buy Gold No Matter Who Wins the Election, HSBC Says - Bloomberg

Veremos si en Navidades podemos cambiar algodón por metal o hay que esperar a que calme la tempestad.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (2 Nov 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> ...¿se está al tanto del cambio de moneda? Como seguro sabéis Suiza, por ejemplo, está imprimiendo una nueva serie de billetes, la novena, la octava será progresivamente remplazada entre Abril del 16 y del 19. La octava dejará de tener valor... ya informarán.
> 
> Y es precisamente, ese "ya informarán" lo que siempre me ha tirado para atrás a la hora de cambiar cromos de mi país, por cromos de otros países...
> 
> ...



Hola Arbeyna.
Hace poco, descubrí esta página de Cecabank:
Oficina de Cambio de Divisas : Cecabank
Que tiene un icono "Visita nuestro blog"
Oficina de Cambio de Divisas de Cecabank | El mejor cambio de divisas del mercado

No parece demasiado exhaustivo con todas las monedas del mundo que salen y que se retiran. Pero si recoge la retirada de las 50 libras esterlinas de Houblon, y alguna retirada más de dinero sueco o singapurense, yo confío en que también recojan la retirada de billetes suizos, cuando se produzca y si este blog no desaparece ni se inactiva.

No conozco otras páginas similares, aunque es posible que las haya, en otros idiomas, informando de la retirada de dinero de los países de cierto peso.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Valiosas aportaciones las que realizáis Arbeyna y Juan_Cuesta y que, evidentemente, os agradezco. Es lo bueno que tiene este hilo y es que, por regla general, aquí hay gente que entiende sobre distintos apartados y eso redunda en beneficio de todos los que andamos por aquí.

Bien, todo en la vida tiene su "riesgo" y en el tema de las Divisas es importante, para qué negarlo, pero como decía ayer paketazo es lo que hay si queremos "diversificar" dentro de ese "círculo" de activos que mantenemos aquí como "valores refugio" o como alternativa para que nos roben lo menos posible... Bien, Arbeyna, esa variable que comentas sobre la "caducidad" de los billetes hay que tenerla presente porque es realmente MUY IMPORTANTE, pero en mi caso llevo un registro sobre la fecha de adquisición, qué Divisa, recibo bancario por si necesito reembolsar, etc., perooooo es que cuando suelo viajar a algún país emergente suelo "reciclar" esas Divisas, de manera que de alguna manera diluyo las Comisiones pagadas por el efecto devaluatorio que, normalmente, existe en las monedas de los países que visito. 

De todas maneras, mi caso es "punto y aparte" y los que nos siguen en el foro deberían tener en cuenta esto que nos ha comentado el amigo Arbeyna y al que me permito preguntarle sobre lo mismo en relación a la NOK y que se recomendó en su momento en este hilo.

Arbeyna, NI paketazo NI yo tenemos en cuenta en la Evolución del precio del Oro quién vaya a ser el próximo ocupante de la Casa Blanca. Podemos colocar alguna información al respecto, pero creo que ambos lo tenemos claro y nos regimos por otras "variables". Es más, paketazo suele usar el AT de forma magistral como habéis podido comprobar desde que anda por estos hilos y yo suelo fijarme en otros elementos. Dicho esto, es indiferente si gana Clinton o Trump... Y más con la "política" que creo van a seguir los EE.UU. después de las elecciones presidenciales. En lo personal, sigo pensando que mientras no se rebasen los límites que marcamos a la baja, tanto paketazo como yo, el Oro sólo tiene una dirección... y cuya velocidad NO tiene porqué ser rápida. Eso también hay que tenerlo bien CLARO, perooooo ya veremos qué sucede a partir de 2018...

Y me he fijado en el gráfico de una minera porque podría indicar algo INTERESANTE si rompe su actual nivel...

- www.graceland-updates.com/images/stories/16nov/2016nov1aem1.png

He de añadir que, en ocasiones, Agnico Eagle cubre la totalidad de sus costos de extracción de Oro sólo con la producción de Plata y es un componente importante en el ETF GDX.

Y algo desagradable, pero para recordar que estamos encuadrados dentro de la "Alianza" con esos HdP...

- Vídeo: El brutal vídeo de la ejecución a sangre fría de dos mujeres kurdas. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Nov 2016)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Hola Arbeyna.
> Hace poco, descubrí esta página de Cecabank:
> Oficina de Cambio de Divisas : Cecabank
> Que tiene un icono "Visita nuestro blog"
> ...



Fijaos en esta noticia:

Use it or lose it: Swedish banknotes expire this week - The Local

Saludos...


----------



## gurrumino (2 Nov 2016)

amador dijo:


> Gracias Fernando.
> 
> Aunque lo del "apagón" incluyendo Suiza, ya sería un Mad-Max total-mundial.
> 
> ...



Yo me he tomado lo del apagón, como una caida en la red internautica, y esto si sería una gran putada si dependes de ella para mover la pasta en un momento dado., a ver que haces.

Claro que si el apagón se refiere a un colapso monetario a todos los niveles pues si, daría igual todo menos ya sabemos qué :rolleye:.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Nov 2016)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> Hola Arbeyna.
> Hace poco, descubrí esta página de Cecabank:
> Oficina de Cambio de Divisas : Cecabank
> Que tiene un icono "Visita nuestro blog"
> ...



Otiá. No había caído en lo de la caducidad de la moneda.
Yo tengo algunos dólares usanos (Y usados) de recuerdo. ¿Dónde puede verse si están en vigor?
Gracias por la info, pero en esa página, aunque sí avisan de nuevas emisiones de monedas, no lo encuentro.


Edito, ya he visto que son "eternos" 

Nueva serie de billetes de 100 dólares americanos (USD) | Oficina de Cambio de Divisas de Cecabank

(In $ we trust) ;-)


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Nov 2016)

Gracias Juan Cuesta por el enlace, no conocía de esa empresa. Por lo que veo aceptan todo tipo de billete, pero mientras éste pueda ser cambiado en el Banco emisor, no tiene sentido alguno aceptar un billete de 50 libras, pagar el equivalente en euros, menos la sustanciosa comisión, y echarlo a cajón de reciclaje.

Ocurre lo mismo que esas tiendas que de cara a Navidad o fiestas señaladas, colocan el cartel de "se aceptan pesetas" veremos si en el 2021 siguen aceptando pesetas.


Sobre la Corona Noruega que pregunta Fernando, es cierto que hay un nuevo modelo de billete que comenzará en la primavera del 17 con el facial de 100 Coronas. Entiendo que habrá un periodo de canje en las oficinas comerciales de los Bancos y que agotado éste, se podrá canjear durante un periodo limitado en las oficinas del Banco Central de Noruega. 

He pegado un vistazo a su web, y como hicieron los Alemanes con sus Marcos, disponen del servicio de canje por correo, tú envías tus coronas y ellos te ingresan el dinero.

Guidelines - exchange of withdrawn banknotes and coins

La mejor manera de estar al tanto de este tipo de noticas es ir visitando de vez en cuando las webs de los Bancos, pero sí.... es una lata. Por eso me gustan los Dolar USA, porque no caducan nunca, puede pagar con un billete de 10 dolares de los 60 que no ocurre nada. 


Y ya que se estamos hablando de billetes, el otro día leí que en Venezuela ya pesan los billetes...

HIPERINFLACIÓN: En los comercios pesan los billetes en vez de contarlos | Reportero24


Bueno, para aquellos que aún tengan pesetas en casa, que vayan pensado en darle salida porque la sorpresa puede ser muy desagradable si un día se le quiere dar salida. ¿A cómo pensáis que se venderán las monedas de 2000 ptas sin interés numismático?


Sobre el precio del Oro, tienes razón Fernando en que tanto Paketazo como tú, cada uno con vuestro sistema, realizáis unas predicciones muy acertadas, y las sigo con verdadero entusiasmo porque parten desde la razón. Pero no me negaras que el sistema no es libre, se encuentra fuertemente influenciado, por lo que podrían llevar el precio a la cota que les interese. 

Por mi, que baje hasta los 20$/onza, que vendo hasta los zapatos.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# gurrumino: SÍ, me refería a un apagón tecnológico, vamos como si se fuera la "luz" (obviamente, la de la Electricidad...). Y ya sabes que aquí no descartamos un Colapso financiero, pero ahí algunas Divisas podrían defenderse en primera instancia, pero luego NADA...

# Arbeyna: Gracias nuevamente por tu aportación. Y respecto a las Divisas "físicas" eso es algo muy personal y en el tema de las Comisiones qué quieres que te diga... Tú y yo compramos Plata y ya me dirás lo que nos hemos dejado y dejaremos con el puto tema del IVA... A veces, Arbeyna, pagamos unos impuestos soterrados o no, pero apenas nos fijamos en su existencia... Luego, nos vienen con la "cantinela" de que NO hay Inflación y una MIERDA... que se le pregunten al "bolsillo" del ciudadano y que encima pague impuestos.

Mira, Arbeyna, evidentemente nosotros (paketazo y yo) NO tenemos una "bola de cristal", pero de momento llevamos tiempo acertando en aquellos activos que hemos tocado y otros están pendientes de "confirmación" y creo que vamos a "flipar" bastante a lo largo del 2017... El Sistema, Arbeyna, está cogido con "pinzas", por tanto NO te creas que tiene tanto margen de maniobra, a no ser que ya estén trabajando para cambiar el Sistema monetario actualmente vigente y me parece que es así en el seno del FMI e imagino que bajo la atenta mirada y supervisión del Banco Internacional de Pagos.

En lo personal, Arbeyna, me preocupa más la situación geopolítica de la que no se habla, pero que cada día que pasa se vuelve más preocupante.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (2 Nov 2016)

Hola:

Recuerdo que hace algunas semanas alguien publicó el enlace a este artículo que sugería una demolición controlada en algún edificio del 11S

http://www.europhysicsnews.org/articles/epn/pdf/2016/04/epn2016474p21.pdf

Me pareció un artículo muy sospechoso, pero en aquel momento no encontré tiempo para mirar un poco más ...

Hoy he dado con esto por casualidad:

European Scientific Journal Concludes 9/11 Was a Controlled Demolition : snopes.com

Dice claramente que el artículo, además de dar datos técnicos de los rebaten, que el mismo no sufrió peer-review (fundamental) y que los autores son miembros de una sociedad pro-conspiración ..., poco independientes vamos ...

Y el oro hoy p'arriba. Acaba de tocar los 1300 USD.

Saludos


----------



## SOY (2 Nov 2016)

amador dijo:


> Dice claramente que el artículo, además de dar datos técnicos de los rebaten, que el mismo no sufrió peer-review (fundamental) y que los autores son miembros de una sociedad pro-conspiración ..., poco independientes vamos ...



¿De qué sociedad pro-conspiración dices que son exactamente?. Yo es que no me creo nada que no venga con el sello de la oficialidad. No hay que dejar que nos engañen, eh?.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - ¿PARA QUÉ GUERRA SE ESTÁ PREPARANDO ALEMANIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Parrafo Clave:

_En ese aspecto, países como Alemania parten con una gran desventaja respecto a países como Rusia, donde entre gran cantidad de jóvenes, el nacionalismo, el orgullo identitario, el seguidismo ciego al líder Putin y la identificación con “su glorioso” ejército, son mucho más acusados que en cualquier país del resto de Europa (excepto quizás, algún país del este como Polonia)._

Se van a enfrentar los hombres del Este contra los "onvrecitos" del Oeste, feminizados y acomplejados. No duramos ni un asalto.

Manda cojones que las herederas del 68 en Occidente ahora vayan de militaristas...No eran tan empodneradas y liberadas? Que luchen ellas. Ahora si hacen falta hombres porque hay mili de nuevo?

Menuda ostia se va a pegar Occidente contra su Karma.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: Yo NO tengo dudas de que en una hipotética confrontación bélica, en Europa, entre Rusia y la OTAN/EE.UU. sería ganada por los rusos, pero si se entrará en guerra "global", lo más probable es que el desenlace fuera muy diferente...

Y, astur_burbuja, en la OTAN, y por añadidura también en nuestro país, hay unidades militares que son superiores a las rusas y sobre este tema algo sé... En cuanto a la capacidad combativa si se es un militar competente es indiferente si es "moña" o no... Te aseguro que a la hora de apuntar un objetivo eso es lo que menos "diferencia" y por dar una referencia histórica te diré que uno de los mejores cuerpos militares de la Antigüedad fue el "Batallón Sagrado de Tebas" compuesto integramente por homosexuales y que sólo perdió una batalla en toda su existencia... muriendo todos en ella.

Y viendo este artículo más los gráficos que le acompañan, pues es MUY PREVISIBLE lo que venimos pronosticando aquí desde hace tiempo... a no ser que geopolíticamente pase "algo" MUY GORDO...

- Oil Tanks After Biggest Inventory Build In 34-Year History | Zero Hedge

Y acabo de revisar las últimas informaciones que tengo en relación a las encuestas sobre las elecciones presidenciales americanas y se está recortando mucho la diferencia que tenía Clinton respecto a Trump. Las dos últimas que acabo de mirar: Rasmussen da empate (44-44) y YouGov/Economist da 46 para Clinton y 43 para Trump. En el resumen diario que, a nivel particular, realizo me sale todavía una ventaja de +3 puntos para Clinton. Y dejo un curioso artículo donde de alguna manera se hace referencia al MIEDO que ayer comentaba: sólo falta ver el cierre de los MPs y el Oro en los $1297,50 y la Plata en los $18,480... Por su parte, el BTC/USD en los $722,25... En fin, que cada cual haga sus "cábalas"...

- Gold price heads for $1,300 as Trump poll lead sparks 'panic' | The Week UK

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Nov 2016)

Si gana Trump esa misma noche probablemente el oro subirá 100$ la onza 

¡¡¡ya os veo nerviosillos!!! 

Tranquilos que no lo pronosticó yo, lo hace Andy Hoffman

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9523768046H11690&redirect=False

El cartel se ha puesto a maquinar a toda máquina, en estos momentos está bajando con ganas

Por cierto, ¿subirán el IVA de la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: No sé... pero a Wall Street NO le gusta Trump y veremos qué son capaces de hacer de aquí a las elecciones USA. Por tanto, podemos esperar cualquier cosa, pero desde luego me ha sorprendido que saquen ahora los e-mails de Clinton cuando era algo archiconocido... Tampoco debe "extrañarnos" ya que forma parte de la forma de hacer "Política" en los americanos... y también de quienes NO lo son, por ejemplo los que andan "sueltos" por aquí...

Hombre, Charizato21, si nos suben el IVA en el pan... lo verás reflejado en todo y vamos a ver y esperar los AJUSTES que nos esperan por parte de estos MENTIROSOS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: En pocos días se está diluyendo la amplia ventaja que tenía Hillary Clinton sobre Donald Trump y parece que las elecciones presidenciales se van a presentar más ajustadas de lo que algunos imaginábamos hasta hace bien poco.

No cabe duda de que allí está pasando "algo" porque no se entiende bien esa diligencia de "última hora" -¿o ya estaba "premeditada"?- por parte del FBI y me consta que también de otras agencias gubernamentales. En realidad, la lectura que yo hago es que existe fricciones "bélicas"" entre organismos del aparato del Estado y los intereses de Wall Street...

Vamos a ver, los e-mails de Hillary Clinton se conocen desde hace mucho tiempo e incluso yo pude leer algunos, pero porque tuvieron amplia difusión, aunque fuera en medios muy "alternativos" o vinculados a grupos contrarios a la Administración Obama... La verdad, es que si se llega a conocer TODO, la "señora" Clinton debería acabar siendo procesada...

Os dejo un par de artículos, pero observad como en el segundo se observa un enconamiento por parte del FBI, porque sacar ahora lo de Bill Clinton...

- Empate en las encuestas a 8 días de las elecciones en EEUU, mientras sigue creciendo el "escándalo Clinton"

- El FBI revela materiales de un caso de Bill Clinton a una semana de las elecciones

Y yo me pregunto si al final no asistiremos a otro ¿"pucherazo"? y es que Wall Street tiene mucho PESO... En fin, ya veremos y ya queda menos para saber quién será el nuevo y pésimo "ocupante" de la Casa Blanca.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (3 Nov 2016)

Fernando, con tu permiso... voy a estar este fin de semana en Granollers (Barcelona), si alquien quiere CHF que me mande un mp


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En pocos días se está diluyendo la amplia ventaja que tenía Hillary Clinton sobre Donald Trump y parece que las elecciones presidenciales se van a presentar más ajustadas de lo que algunos imaginábamos hasta hace bien poco.
> 
> No cabe duda de que allí está pasando "algo" porque no se entiende bien esa diligencia de "última hora" -¿o ya estaba "premeditada"?- por parte del FBI y me consta que también de otras agencias gubernamentales. En realidad, la lectura que yo hago es que existe fricciones "bélicas"" entre organismos del aparato del Estado y los intereses de Wall Street...
> 
> ...



La semana pasada estuve en Rotterdam con un Republicano de los de toda la vida. Vive en La Florida, cubano de nacimiento, con sangre usana en sus venas (de esos patriotismos exhorbitantes), varias armas (como buen republicano), cazador, etc...

Me dijo que el y otros muchos (cuantos seran? no lo se) republicanos van a votar a Hillary. Razones: 

a) Trump no es republicano; 
b) Lo consideran un payaso; 
y c) Lo mas importante, tienen una suerte de paranoia: dicen que si Trump gana se las arreglara para estar otros 4 anyos mas, asi que prefieren a una Hillary "mayor" y"con problemas de salud", con experiencia y ovarios, que solo este "4 anyos"... Me dijo que a nivel nacional con Hillary no esperan ningun cambio significativo, pero si mejorar la politica exterior (mas dura). Asi pues, su estrategia es esperar el desgaste de Hillary en estos cuatro anyos y la aparicion de un "republicano con tablas" (menciona a Cruz, pero dice que podria ser otro) que pudiera hacerse con las elecciones en cuatro anyos y dar continuidad al partido...

Ahi queda, lo que piensa un usano citizen, y su intencion de voto: democrata para impedir que Trump llegue al poder...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Bueno, yo tengo muchos contactos en los EE.UU. y creo que se nota, ¿No? Bien, es bastante cierto lo que comentas y, ya antes de la Campaña para elegir candidato a la Casa Blanca, Donald Trump estaba muy mal visto por el aparato del Partido Republicano y cuya principal "apuesta" era Ted Cruz, pero el carácter "populista" de Trump giró la "tortilla" y lo que no entiendo es porqué el Partido Republicano NO sacó a tiempo los "trapos sucios" de Trump o algunos NO hicieron su "trabajo"... una muestra más de la "descomposición" en la que se encuentra el "Imperio"...

Dicho esto, es cierto que destacados lideres del Partido Republicano ya han dicho que NO piensan votar a Trump, pero ya sabes que la opinión pública americana es muy sensible a los medios "propagandísticos" vengan de donde vengan... Y ahora con lo que se está sacando a la luz sobre Hillary Clinton, pues qué quieres que te diga. Aquí, JohnGalt, hay "ALGO" y MUY FUERTE dirigido desde instituciones del aparato del Estado y disconformes con la política seguida por la Administración Obama. Y NO es sólo el FBI, sino que a nivel militar se está azuzando el "fuego". Y alguien que podría tener algo que ver es el General Joseph Dunford Jr. y algunas "cositas" me han llegado al respecto... y Dunford NO es un cualquiera como podréis comprobar a través del enlace que os dejo...

- Gen. Joseph F. Dunford, Jr. > Joint Chiefs of Staff > Article View

Y también os dejo esto en relación a Trump vs Oro...

- Why gold will be the

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 15:32 ----------

Y hoy los MPs cayendo, pero normal después de la reciente subida vertical que han tenido. Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1296,85 y la Plata en los $18,190... En éste último MP es llamativa la caída de hoy, que ahora mismo ronda el -2,67%, y que ha llegado a cotizar en los $17,998 a lo largo del día. Desde luego, NO observo NADA que justifique esa caída tan pronunciada, pero ya sabemos que la Plata es el MP "favorito" a la hora de "manipular"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Nov 2016)

Me ha gustado mucho. 

Modelo ETP: se acaba la energía del petróleo disponible (muy pronto)

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Nov 2016)

amador dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho.
> 
> Modelo ETP: se acaba la energía del petróleo disponible (muy pronto)
> 
> Saludos



Pufffff... No se, no se...

The Hills group son bastante sectarios y extremistas... su vision es catastrofista (o quizas salvadora, segun como se mire) y se resumen en una continua bajada de precios del petroleo que fundamentalmente seguira erosionando los estados financieros de las companyias (y estados) petroler@s, situacion que nos abocara a un largo periodo de deflacion en el cual empezaran a cortarse todas las inversiones de no-convencionales (me refiero a shale, bitumionosas, ultra deep water, etc...) que agravaran la situacion en el sentido de mermar la produccion todavia mas y empezar a desbalancear los inventarios, lo que terminara en un BOOOOOMMMM en el lugar donde me encuentro ahora...

Esto no es mio, es de este grupo... para mi, ni 100% verdad, ni 100% mentira...

Ahora bien, un pequenyito detalle: Israel lleva trabajando en super-baterias desde hace 18 anyos con una muy importante empresa de desarrollo (que no es Tesla ni similares "adolescentes")... creeis que todavia no tiene nada? Ese salto al abismo por la caida de la produccion de petroleo y la falta de abastecimiento energetico NUNCA PASARA PORQUE NO EXISTA LA TECNOLOGIA, PASARA PORQUE ALGUNOS QUERRAN QUE PASE... para purgar un poquito este superpoblado (segun ellos) planeta... Esta es otra teoria conspiracionista tambien aireada por the Hills group... (que no son unos angelitos)...

Queria contarlo... se cuentan tantas historias del petroleo, que vamos, ni Tolkien en sus mejores momentos...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que nos comentas y no hace falta recordar que tú eres "alguien" en este tema del Petróleo, vamos una especie de "insider" a mi modo de ver... Por consiguiente, suelo tener muy en cuenta lo que comentas al respecto. Y amador es un amigo que se mueve también en ciertos niveles vamos a decir "tecnológicos" y es un tipo al que le gusta la Ciencia, pero entiendo que a un nivel muy "racional"... Sin embargo, también me gusta leerle y es que aquí somos pocos los que escribimos y yo valoro todas las aportaciones que no se vayan mucho más allá del "guión", ya me entendéis...

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos... Uno relacionado con lo que se está comentando.

- Is This The Most Bearish Oil Report Of All Time? | OilPrice.com

- Venezuelans are turning to bitcoin as the bolívar crumbles

Más tarde, más...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En pocos días se está diluyendo la amplia ventaja que tenía Hillary Clinton sobre Donald Trump y parece que las elecciones presidenciales se van a presentar más ajustadas de lo que algunos imaginábamos hasta hace bien poco.
> 
> .../...



¿Florida, Bush vs. Al Gore?


----------



## antorob (3 Nov 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Solo quería comentar lo difícil que es calcular la tasa de retorno energético (TRE) en cualquier explotación petrolera.

Por ejemplo en el shale oil, para saber cuantos barriles de petróleo obtenemos por cada barril gastado, deberemos tener en cuenta los siguientes apartados.

a) Antes de perforar un pozo debemos preparar la infraestructura.Asfaltar caminos, preparar tuberías de petróleo o gas, Gasto energético de cada trabajador en esta fase, estudios sísmicos, compra de terrenos,etc. 

b) Ejecución del propio trabajo de perforar y completar un pozo.Son dos fases. 

c) Desmantelamiento del pozo.Puede durar varios años, so pena de tener pozos hasta la eternidad.Esto es mas complicado para los desarrollos en el mar.

Entre medias de estas tres partes hay multitud de pequeños trabajos, incluidos los administrativos, difíciles de valorar pero que también contribuyen al gasto energético.

Luego, los sesudos analistas nos dan cifras hasta con dos decimales.En fin.

Lo cierto es que el petróleo barato hace tiempo que se acabo y cada vez cuesta mas obtener petróleo.Pero decir que en 2030 la TRE será cero en base a la segunda ley de la termodinámica es excesivo.

Lo que insisto debemos tener en cuenta es el cuello de botella que vamos a tener de aquí al 2020, por falta de inversiones en estos últimos años.El coche eléctrico todavía será irrelevante (1% o 2%) por mucha prisa que se den.

La tasa de decline del 4-5-6 % de los yacimientos petrolíferos es lo que hace que cada año debamos aportar 4 o 5 millones de barriles diarios mas a la producción total.Si no hay inversión, esta nueva producción no aparece y falta petróleo.Recordar que un proyecto aprobado e iniciado hoy tarda entre 3 y 7 años en llegar al mercado, por lo que ya vamos con retraso.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Nov 2016)

Cosa rara ha hecho el oro hoy.

Ha bajado rápido como 20 USD hacia medio día, para volver a recuperarlos por la tarde.

Supongo que es debido a que las aguas andan revueltas.

¿Qué puede haber sido?

Saludos

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 21:13 ----------

En algunos países pequeños de Europa ya se ha superado el 2%, y en China ya están cerca del 1%. Yo soy un poco más optimista.

Y también lo deseo por la salud de todos nosotros, sobre todo en las grandes ciudades.

Automóvil eléctrico (uso por país - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Mapa de la implantación del coche eléctrico en Europa | forococheselectricos

Saludos




antorob dijo:


> Lo que insisto debemos tener en cuenta es el cuello de botella que vamos a tener de aquí al 2020, por falta de inversiones en estos últimos años.El coche eléctrico todavía será irrelevante (1% o 2%) por mucha prisa que se den.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Nov 2016)

Hola amador.

El 1% o 2%, no se referia al total de coches eléctricos, sino al equivalente de gasto energético en barriles de petróleo.

Recordar que el petróleo no solo se utiliza para transporte de coches.

Aviones, barcos, fertilizantes, plásticos, necesitan de petróleo y no tiene sustituto "eléctrico" todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Nov 2016)

Corto comentario respecto a nuestro nuevo Gobierno que, al fin y al cabo, no dejan de ser los matarifes (no los dueños del rebaño, esos son otros) que (nos) llevan a los corderos al matadero: De Guindos (ex- Morgan Stanley) y Montoro.

Como curiosidad, interesante, por anecdótica la tribuna de Iñigo Errejón en el eldiario.es bajo el título de:

Rajoy es presidente: ¿fin de ciclo o salida en falso?

No, estimado Iñigo: ni fin de ciclo ni salida en falso.

Sino continuidad.

Y, vosotros, a lo vuestro, para seguir ... continuando.


----------



## Tons (3 Nov 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Pufffff... No se, no se...
> 
> The Hills group son bastante sectarios y extremistas... su vision es catastrofista (o quizas salvadora, segun como se mire) y se resumen en una continua bajada de precios del petroleo que fundamentalmente seguira erosionando los estados financieros de las companyias (y estados) petroler@s, situacion que nos abocara a un largo periodo de deflacion en el cual empezaran a cortarse todas las inversiones de no-convencionales (me refiero a shale, bitumionosas, ultra deep water, etc...) que agravaran la situacion en el sentido de mermar la produccion todavia mas y empezar a desbalancear los inventarios, lo que terminara en un BOOOOOMMMM en el lugar donde me encuentro ahora...
> 
> ...



Hola a todos

Creo que nuestro mayor problema es que creemos que la tecnología lo puede todo (Nuestra nueva religión el tecnoptimismo) y damos por supuesto que tras 18 años de investigación los israelies tienen que tener algo revolucionario. Aun que asi fuese, el tener unas baterias que tengan mayor capacidad de almacenamiento sin aumentar el tamaño, tengan una vida más larga o que no necesiten metales raros para su construcción o mil cosas que se nos puedan ocurrir seguimos necesitando la energía para cargarlas, aumentar nuestra REE para poder conectar todos esos vehiculos, seguir asfaltando las carreteras y mil cosas más. 
Y claro que puede producirse un colapso energético por no tener la tecnología necesaria aunque algunos quieran o no que pase y simplemente porque vamos por el mundo como burros con orejeras sin darnos cuentas que queremos un imposible y es un crecimiento infinito en un planeta finito.

JonhGalt me encanta leerte y me gusta como escribes, si no te importa y por tener otra opnión me gustaría que nos dijeses en que cosas no estas de acuerdo con el artículo y por que. 

Un saludo

Una noticia de esta semana sobre la construcción de nuestra catedral tecnológica.

GurusBlog

Dos enlaces muy interesantes de youtube de Pedro Prieto y Antonio Turiel sobre la crisis energética.

La]La Calamanda. Conferència Pedro Prieto 'La imminent crisi enregètica que ningú no vol reconèixer - YouTube Calamanda. Conferència Pedro Prieto 'La imminent crisi enregètica que ningú no vol reconèixer - YouTube[/url]

Senderos]Senderos para la transición. La crisis energética. Antonio Turiel - YouTube para la transición. La crisis energética. Antonio Turiel - YouTube[/url]

Que los disfruteis:XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: SÍ, he pensado en la misma "jugada" de Florida cuando Bush vs Al Gore... y, de alguna manera, eso "flota" en el ambiente de algunos círculos de EE.UU. De todas formas, NADA nuevo si recordamos lo que le hicieron a Sanders vs Clinton, especialmente en Nueva York... De todas formas, en mi particular estudio, Clinton aventaja a Trump en +3,1%, aunque éste último ahora mismo se encuentra en los niveles más altos de popularidad desde que se inició la recta final...

Últimamente, se están produciendo a nivel planetario bastantes irregularidades en las elecciones y por aquí también planean algunas dudas en relación a las últimas... Vamos, yo no las vi muy claras. Y recuerdo un comentario de oinoko que fue muy atinado al respecto.

# amador: Efectivamente, hoy ha habido fuertes oscilaciones en los precios de los MPs, pero especialmente en la Plata. Por ejemplo, el Oro ha cerrado en los $1303,70, pero se ha movido entre los $1307,7 y los $1286... Y en la Plata el cierre ha estado en los $18,350 y la oscilación ha sido muy acusada: $18,650 - $17,998...

¿Motivos? La última subida ha sido muy vertical y ya sabes que los MPs NO son ajenos al "papel" y, por tanto, a la especulación más feroz... NADA que ver con la "filosofía" que tenemos por aquí en relación a los MPs.

Y dejo un artículo sobre esto que estamos comentando...

- Gold Backs Off On Profit Taking, Brexit News | Kitco News

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2016 at 00:05 ----------

Aprovecho que anda por aquí el amigo Tons para dejar lo último de Max Keiser...

- ¿En qué momento de la historia de Estados Unidos se fue todo al traste?- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo que va en línea con lo que vengo comentando en los últimos días y es que la confrontación de Trum vs Clinton tiene todos los visos de ser de Trump vs Wall Street/Clinton. Y sigo "apostando" por ésta última...

- Trump parece que sí puede llegar a la Casa Blanca a pesar de

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ya se ha conocido el dato del empleo en los EE.UU. y dececpcionante: +161.000 vs los +175.000 esperados, pero la tasa del paro cae hasta el 4,9% según el consenso esperado. En fin, cosas de la "Magia" contable...

Y dejo esto...

- Incluso ven el precio del oro en una tendencia alcista para 2017

Saludos.


----------



## racional (4 Nov 2016)

amador dijo:


> Cosa rara ha hecho el oro hoy.
> 
> Ha bajado rápido como 20 USD hacia medio día, para volver a recuperarlos por la tarde.
> 
> ...



oh vaya, otro fallo en matrix...


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Nov 2016)

et tu quoque Brute fili mi!

¡Bruto, hijo mío, también tú!

¿Bruto? ¿quién ese Bruto?

La riqueza que da la ambigüedad del lenguaje, el amplio campo semántico de las palabras, un significante con diferentes significados, ahí está el quien o mejor el qué, Bruto no como sustantivo sino tomado como adjetivo, en la acepción de la RAE que lo describe como una cantidad de dinero que no ha experimentado retención o descuento alguno. (en contraposición a Neto). 

¡Bruto, hijo mío, también tú! ¿qué lo cogéis?

El Bruto continuará siendo Bruto si gana el infausto y no la nefasta, lo de hijo mío, por llevar mi sangre , que me ha costado ganarlo bastantes glóbulos rojos, por mi condición de fumador. 

En resumen yo también, SI y SI y el mismo lunes haré mi apuesta personal con los ETF’s para especuladores kamikazes … 

Pero queda como algo inefable, que he dicho sin decirlo, pues no puede ser dicho, explicado o descrito, no por tener cualidades excelsas o por ser muy sutil o difuso, sino porqué si lo digo se “gafa”; la historia me ha demostrado que mis predicciones se cumplen en la dirección contraria

No lo diré y me mantendré callado, como ya nos enseño Wittgenstein; no cruzaré la línea entre aquello que puede ser dicho y aquello que no se puede decir… “Sobre lo que no podemos hablar debemos guardar silencio”.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# bankiero: En mi particular seguimiento, a Clinton a día de hoy le concedo una ventaja de +2,7% respecto a Trump, pero éste está recortando a gran velocidad... parece que va a estar muy cerrado, pero de momento creo que va a ganar Clinton.

Y si echamos una mirada a los datos, incluso "oficiales, del Desempleo en los EE.UU. la adulteración de lo que publican es MANIFIESTA: el REAL estaría en el pasado mes de Octubre en el 9,5%... Podéis comprobarlo aquí...

- https://mishgea.files.wordpress.com/2016/11/nonfarm-2016-11a.png

Y este otro artículo va en la línea que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Gold may be the only winner in US elections - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 01:00 ----------

Y para el amigo Tons y quienes lo deseen ahí dejo esto...

- Los secretos del Coliseo - Documental - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (5 Nov 2016)

No sé si ya se ha puesto en el foro, ando desconectado.
Gracias por seguir aquí. 

Fin del conflicto: la compra de oro a particulares no tributa por ITP | Economía | Cinco Días

Fin del conflicto: la compra de oro a particulares no tributa por ITP

La tributación de la compra de oro por parte de empresas o profesionales ha desembocado en un largo conflicto entre las Haciendas autonómicas y las empresas del sector. Este tipo de negocios, que proliferaron durante la crisis en las grandes y medianas ciudades, se dedica a comprar oro y joyas a particulares para posteriormente revenderlos. En el proceso de adquisición, surge la duda de si la operación debe estar gravada y qué impuestos intervienen. Hay tres posibilidades: que la compra tribute por IVA, por transmisiones patrimoniales (ITP) o que esté no sujeta a ninguno de los dos tributos.
El socio del despacho Ático Jurídico, José María Salcedo, señala que la tributación por IVA no corresponde porque en la operación participa una persona física. Así, la duda se encuentra en el impuesto sobre transmisiones patrimoniales, un tributo que recaudan las comunidades autónomas y sobre el que tienen amplia competencia. Como explica Salcedo, el criterio seguido por el Tribunal Económico-Administrativo Central (TEAC) fue el de considerar que la compra de oro por parte de una empresa sí debía tributar. Un criterio que contradecía el fijado por el Tribunal Supremo en distintas sentencias y que han seguido los Tribunales Superiores de Justicia. “La situación era absurda”, resume Salcedo. La Administración tributaria exigía el pago del impuesto sobre transmisiones patrimoniales, practicaba liquidaciones e imponía sanciones a los negocios dedicados a la compra de oro que, posteriormente, los tribunales de justicia anulaban.
Muchas comunidades autónomas se lanzaron a inspeccionar y sancionar este tipo de negocios, lo que ofrecía una fórmula rápida de recaudar en un contexto de caída de los ingresos generalizada. Sin embargo, los juzgados han dado la razón a los contribuyentes.
En este contexto, el presidente del TEAC recurrió a la posibilidad que le otorga la Ley General Tributaria y por iniciativa propia acordó la semana pasada la aprobación de una resolución en la que modificó el criterio mantenido hasta ese momento. El tribunal mantiene que, en su opinión, la exigencia del ITP en las compras de oro a particulares es acorde a derecho, sin embargo, ante la “contundencia” del Tribunal Supremo en la defensa del criterio contrario, el TEAC opta por modificar su decisión. Un cambio que justifica en “aras de los principios constitucionales de seguridad jurídica, igualdad y eficacia”. Así, de forma definitiva, “la compra a particulares de objetos usados de oro y otros metales por parte de quienes ostenten la condición de empresarios o profesionales queda fuera tanto del ámbito del IVA como del impuesto sobre transmisiones patrimoniales onerosas”.
Salcedo destaca que la resolución supone una victoria del “sentido común” porque “no es justo que los contribuyentes acaben pagando la disparidad de criterios entre Administración y Tribunales”. El abogado y asesor fiscal sostiene que la resolución implicará la anulación de todas las liquidaciones de ITP que en su día fueron recurridas y estaban pendientes de resolución. También evitará que las administraciones fiscales territoriales continúen exigiendo el pago del impuesto y sancionando a las compañías del sector. Además, aquellas que ya abonaron el impuesto pueden solicitar la devolución de los ejercicios no prescritos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre los "problemas" de Hillary Clinton...

De todas formas, en este asunto hay "ALGO" que se nos escapa, aunque también "algo" podemos intuir, y es que la injerencia del FBI en la recta final de la campaña presidencial es cuanto menos muy "extraña", ya que es un institución estatal que ahora mismo debería permanecer al margen...

Y con más motivo si tenemos en cuenta que James Corney, el Director del FBI, dio "carpetazo" en su momento a este asunto y cerró el caso de los e-mails de Hillary Clinton. Además, es que tampoco van a aportar nada nuevo a lo que ya se conoce... Y si entonces NO actuaron en consecuencia, y había motivos para ello, a qué viene ahora reabrir el caso... O más bien, ¿Quién o Quiénes están detrás? Es una "apuesta" muy ARRIESGADA y que les puede salir muy MAL si Hillary Clinton gana las elecciones... Si es así, ya tendremos tiempo de analizar la caída de "cabezas"...

UNA INCREÍBLE REBELIÓN EN EL

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 08:00 ----------

Y sigue subiendo Trump y en mi particular "barómetro": +2,6 para Clinton...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Nov 2016)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola *tons*. Gracias por tu entrada y compartir tu punto de vista. 

*fernando*, perdon por este post tan largo y por si ensucia un poco el hilo, pero creo que *tons* (al igual que otros conforeros que puedan preguntar) se merecen mi atencion y responder a su pregunta. Me ha llevado un tiempo, no el escribirlo ni pensar lo que me gusta o no me gusta del articulo, sino todo lo que hay detras...

*tons*, antes que nada, decirte que soy una persona que piensa que, como he escrito en anteriores ocasiones, no existen las verdades absolutas, y en lo particular, lo unico que se cierto es que, en el 100% de los casos, mis opiniones pueden cambiar (poco, mucho o radicalmente) en base a las conversaciones y planteamientos que tenga con otras personas. Es decir, soy extremadamente flexible y permeable, y aprendo y modelo la realidad a traves de mi interaccion con los demas. Por eso agradezco tu pregunta, me ha hecho reflexionar, en realidad no sobre el articulo, sino sobre en lo que este articulo se sustenta, que no es nada, nada, nada trivial. He viajado en el tiempo, pues hacia tiempo que no pensaba otra vez en el ETP y en todo lo que en su dia, hace ya algunos anyos, algunos amigos cientificos, cien mil veces mas inteligentes que yo, comentabamos al respecto... :

Como podras imaginar, trabajando dentro del mundo del petroleo, llevo una lucha interior que no es facil de manejar: por un lado es el sustento de mi familia, y por otro lado, he asumido hasta cierto punto que el *USO * del petroleo sera posiblemente la causa que nos lleve a un final totalmente infeliz (aunque ha sido la causa de vivir, en lo personal, una vida mejor que mis antepasados); pero quiero remarcar que este futuro que creo que nos aguarda no es por el petroleo en si, sino por el SISTEMA y LOS QUE MANEJAN EL SISTEMA y como han usado el petroleo como vehiculo de *progreso insostenible*. 

Podria extenderme en ese sentido y dar mi opinion sobre esa parte mas profunda del articulo, pero ensuciaria mucho el hilo del oro (creo) porque necesitaria mas de una entrada y ademas quizas (o igual no) amargaria mucho la existencia a algunos lectores (los tiros van por el mundo "finito" que comentas y la insostenibilidad del sistema) porque la verdad no es una vision muy optimista y la solucion que yo veo es una solucion extremadamente dolorosa. Creo que coincidimos bastante en el final del cuento, pero quizas los caminos para llegar a dicha conslusion sean diferentes, y muy posiblemente, las soluciones que podamos plantear sean tambien muy diferentes.

Respecto a lo que me has preguntado, que es lo que no me gusta del articulo y por que, voy a empezar respondiendo a lo que SI me gusta del articulo, porque como bien indique en el anterior post, no es 100% vedad, pero no es 100% mentira... e insisto, MI verdad (una pequenyisima verdad en un mundo de 6 billones con sus verdades).

*Lo que me gusta del articulo*


Menciona modelos (o teorias) que lectores preparados deberian haber conocido antes (ETP, LOG), aunque son complejos de seguir sin una formacion academica adecuada (puede ser auto-didacta, ojo!).
Apunta a las consecuencias finales de este sistema y menciona el colapso de la civilizacion global, con lo cual sirve para alertar a un publico menos profesional lo que puede avecinarse. Pero sin embarga, la forma de hacerlo puede desacreditar el propio articulo (ver lo que no me gusta)
Menciona a UGO BARDI, al que hay que leer, para bien y para mal, pues en lo particular algunas de sus premisas son incompletas.

*Lo que no me gusta del articulo*

PRIMERA RAZON: NO ES MUY RIGUROSO.

Digamos que si alguien del sector de la energia o algun cientifico leen el articulo, les subirian los colores porque no es muy riguroso en algunos de los parrafos. No se los motivos para ello, pero es evidente de que escrupulosamente hablando no hay rigor.​
Algunos ejemplos:​

Dice, _“… Hace pocas semanas se ha conocido la existencia de un modelo…”_. No es cierto. El modelo se conoce públicamente desde el 2013, aunque se empezó a trabajar desde antes; y de hecho la primera predicción que hizo para el 2014 fallo (y así ha sido reconocido por Hills). Desconozco el motivo por el que el articulista da a entender lo de “hace pocas semanas”, pero de entrada, hace que su artículo pierda rigor. De hecho, cuando aparecio, el modelo para leer estaba a la venta por 39$, asi que o lo comprabas o no accedias, solo a las 10 primeras paginas y a lo publicado en su web. Genero mucho debate en su dia, y lo sigue generando, con conversaciones "muy calientes".
Dice _“A partir del hecho obvio de que un barril de petróleo no puede tener un precio (permanentemente) mayor que la unidad de producto económico que su combustión va a generar…_” y mas adelante comenta _“Ha llegado un momento, irreversible, en que la termodinámica y la geología, tradicionalmente ignoradas por la economía estándar, impiden que el petroleo tenga un precio “bueno”, digamos equilibrado.”_ No es para nada obvio, y menos expresado de esta manera. Querrá decir coste en lugar de precio? En realidad el concepto adecuado (tomado del propio modelo ETP) sería el “coste energético” (nada de precio y similares)... Por otro lado, por qué asume que todo el barril de petróleo se quema? Creo que hay un batiburrillo de ideas fácilmente desmontables desde el punto de vista industrial, económico y científico, que restan otro punto de rigor al artículo. Y que tiene que ver el concepto de ‘equilibrado”? Se estará refiriendo al concepto de “equilibrio muerto” discutido entre los científicos cuando el modelo hizo aparición? Digamos que la falta de escrupulosidad comentando un modelo tan extremadamente técnico hace que pierda rigor, y justamente, en esta sociedad en la que estamos, la única forma de “convencer” a los incrédulos es a través del rigor, para evitar que una teoría (así la ha denominado el por el propio Hill (o quien sea quien este detras de ese nick), quien también comenta que posiblemente cuando se sepa si es verdad ya no estará vivo para saberlo) se desmonte fácilmente.
Dice: _“Durante algún tiempo adicional podrá haberlo para usos no energéticos (como un mineral mas)…”_ En realidad una de las propuestas de Hill es la re-estructuración del negocio del petróleo en economías de escala. (Y de hecho en algunos casos, ya se hace, y tengo la suerte de estar trabajando físicamente y ver el gran retorno de inversión que tiene usando este modelo). Entiendo que el articulista debería haber escrito que el petróleo no será el vector que dirige el crecimiento del mundo, y ahí podría haber enlazado con el “no hay tiempo!” y explicar las consecuencias, si es que se ha parado a pensar en ello.


SEGUNDA RAZON: ES ALARMISTA, PERO ES INCOMPLETO

Tal y como esta escrito, ya he dado mi opinion de que no es riguroso, por lo que entiendo que esta dirigido mas al gran publico (sector no profesional). Y justamente si ese es el caso, si se dirige a un publico no tan profesional y tecnico, deberia haber sido mas esclarecedor.

Un ejemplo: dice _"NO HAY TIEMPO!"_. El articulista no explica claramente por que, quizas por que. Pero en realidad, no se trata de "NO HAY TIEMPO", se trata de que es una situacion dificilmente evitable, y no ahonda en las distintas alternativas. Luego, menciona el LOG (http://www.donellameadows.org/wp-content/userfiles/Limits-to-Growth-digital-scan-version.pdf) para reflejar que _"la poblacion mundial comenzara a disminuir a razon de unos 500 millones de personas por decada..."_, y se queda tan ancho!!!!!! Falta argumentacion de los motivos que lleven a eso, explicacion de alternativas (que por cierto, han cambiado en relacion a la ultima revision) para amortiguar el ratio de caida (leaseme bien, amortiguar)... No es "comprehensive"... Mi punto es: se puede ser alarmista si es que hay razon para la alarma, pero hay que desarrollar mas ese concepto para que no te tachen de "pirao" y no miren en el "fondo" del articulo... 

Hay otras cosas que no explica y que serian muy importantes para hacer entender bien a los lectores, con un sustento algo mas tecnico, la situacion actual y lo que se espera​

En definitiva, entiendo que es necesario movilizar a la sociedad, pero la fatla de rigor y la falta de "completitud" (existe esa palabra?) pueden echar por tierra las intenciones del autor y del articulo.

Respecto al modelo ETP:

En este link tendreis acceso a su prospeccion: http://www.thehillsgroup.org/petrohgv2.pdf

Si quereis saber mi opinion sobre este modelo (si teneis el tiempo de leerlo, que no es nada facil), os la puedo dar (posiblemente por privado o quizas en otro hilo si es que alguien quiere abrirlo, pero, el problema, es que este tema enseguida llama a "trolls", con lo que en realidad, no es una buena idea). Pero como dije, por privado, os la puedo dar sin problema alguno.

Sorry for the long post.

JG


EDITO -

Me olvide de comentar sobre la tecnologia. La tecnologia es un tampon y desacelera el momento de un hipotetico colapso. Sobre las baterias, yo no doy por hecho que existan, solo dejo preguntas abiertas para que cada uno pueda pensar sobre ello. Pero creo que no conocemos (la masa) toda la tecnologia desarrollada hasta hoy en dia...


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2016)

Ojo a la libra/€, está llegando a una zona interesante de resistencia, de momento puede pasar cualquier cosa, no obstante puede resultarnos interesante analizar este par por la situación que estamos viviendo en la UE y los posibles desenlaces a largo plazo.

Todos dan por sentado que la libra se deteriorará a raíz del Brexit, yo no digo que no, pero puede que ya esté casi descontado en estos precios...ya sabeis que los que saben tomaron sus decisiones meses antes de que la opinión pública se enterase de que iba el tema.




Os adjunto una gráfica del oro de medio plazo, se ve claramente como nos estamos moviendo en mínimos crecientes y máximos crecientes (alcista de medio plazo), la clave ahora está en no perder los últimos mínimos, parece una chorrada, pero es clave para el siguiente movimiento.

Ahora mismo deberíamos como poco ira a por la zona de 1325$/1330$, una vez ahí veremos lo que pasa.

1248$ es la clave por la parte baja, y ahora mismo es bastante importante no perderlo para los alcistas.

En cuanto a lo que hará el oro tras las elecciones USA, no le deis demasiadas vueltas, será bastante indiferente pase lo que pase en la Casa Blanca ... hay poderes que están por encima del títere de turno, y seguro veremos movimientos violentos a corto plazo, pero a largo plazo pienso que la tendencia está bastante calara.

Un saludo, y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: No sé porqué tienes qué disculparte y más después de leer un comentario tan bueno... Vamos a ver, JohnGalt, aquí podemos tratar de CASI TODO y sólo pongo dos excepciones: la Religión -la que sea- y el tema del Independentismo. Los motivos son más que conocidos y es que ante todo NO me gustan y me REPELEN, aparte de que han ensuciado y generado muy malos rollos en el hilo. Por tanto, FUERA de aquí... Y el foro es lo suficientemente grande para tratarlos en otros hilos.

Y añadiré que tienes toda la razón en lo que comentas al final... NO tenemos NI pajolera idea de los adelantos que existen en la Teconología actual y menos en la más importante... la MILITAR. Con todas sus "consecuencias"...

# paketazo: Yo sigo siendo extremadamente prudente en relación al par EUR/GBP y sigo creyendo que la Divisa británica continuará cayendo, quizás no a corto plazo, pero a medio lo veo muy factible... Sin embargo, vamos a ver qué deriva toma la UE a lo largo de 2017 y creo que ya veremos los primeros "fuegos artificiales" a partir del 2018... Mira, paketazo, yo lo tengo bastante fácil para hacerme con los GBP por tener familia en las "Islas", pero de momento - e insisto en ello- NO me he posicionado aún y no lo haré hasta que llegue a dónde indiqué. Estoy convencido de que se verán...

Y dejo esto...

- Elecciones Estados Unidos 2016: Donald Trump traerá una debacle en bolsa... y Hillary Clinton una subida de tipos . Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un interesante artículo sobre los "problemas" de Hillary Clinton...
> 
> De todas formas, en este asunto hay "ALGO" que se nos escapa, aunque también "algo" podemos intuir, y es que la injerencia del FBI en la recta final de la campaña presidencial es cuanto menos muy "extraña", ya que es un institución estatal que ahora mismo debería permanecer al margen...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

¿Noviembre de 2020? Bueno, primero habrá que llegar ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Sigue estrechándose la ventaja de Clinton vs Trump... En mi particular "barómetro": Clinton +2,4%...

Y ¡Ojo! a esto... aunque pienso que lo han "sacado" cuando ya es demasiado tarde.

- El FBI da prioridad a los sobornos de la Fundación Clinton al Departamento de Estado y de ser financiada por los países promotores del Estado Islámico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

Os dejo el informe del COT publicado ayer...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 4, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Nov 2016)

Creo que esta entrevista a Louis Arnoux os ayudara a entender el ETP model sin necesidad de leer el informe... 

https://srsroccoreport.com/thermody...the-global-economy-will-disintegrate-rapidly/

Es un modelo mas, su aproximacion es interesante por el enfoque de la 2 ley de la termodinamica, pero hay cosas que a mi se me escapan... una de ellas, es la inelasticidad del petroleo, pero bueno, a ver que os parece...

Saludos

JG


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Por un nuevo acuerdo social

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



Personalmente ya he dicho siempre que no, no me gusta la democracia.

Lo que sucede es que hoy en día, es el menos malo de los sistemas de gobierno, que la masa está preparada para aceptar.

Si democraticamente escogemos que nos caes mal y te tiramos por un barranco, ¿es justo?...sin embargo, es democrático si la mayoría así lo decide.

La democracia que conocemos hoy y hemos heredado de Grecia, Roma...está condenada a desaparecer, ya que tiene demasiados fallos internos y es exageradamente lenta a la hora de actuar y detectar los fallos del propio sistema.

¿legislaturas de 4 años?...¿¡qué cojones es eso!?...si una empresa no cumple en unos pocos meses desaparece...si una persona no cumple con sus obligaciones de ciudadano en unas semanas, acaba con sus huesos en la carcel...¿4 años?

Cualquier hijo de vecino comprende que actualmente el sistema democrático que sustenta este país es una máquina vieja, cara, y poco eficiente.

Un simple ayuntamiento de 1000 habitantes es un claro ejemplo del despilfarro, la mala gestión (ignorancia de los regidores/concejales/asesores), y la lentitud de actuación, y no hace falta que os lo explique.

¿Trump o Clinton?...personalmente ojalá gane Trump, no por que me simpatice, que evidentemente no lo hace, sino por que quizá de este modo, se rompa con un sistema hermético desde la base, dónde lo que se cambia es únicamante de presidente, y no de forma de gobierno.

El día que en USA dejen de untar las campañas políticas las grandes firmas empresariales, podré creer que un partido tiene libertad de movimientos cuando llega al poder, pero hoy por hoy, es una simple y llana mafia dónde quién más pone, más recibe...el pueblo es solo un mero expectador boquiabierto cebado con el alpiste barato que les sirven los medios de masas...

eso sí, adornado con expectáculo, luces, y en HD...

pasen y vean señores, el expectáculo debe continuar...

Un saludo, y buen domingo a todos.



PAKETAZO

Cuando la masa de votantes...es eso...una masa.

La democracia es TIRANÍA.

No hay agente mas irracional y manipulable que el hombre-masa.

Estoy espectante y ansioso por ver a que cotas de envilecimiento nos arrastre la democracia del R78...

Ya...ya lo se Fernando, tocayo, esto no es democracia...lo otro no es capitalismo...y aquello no fue comunismo...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Cuanta razón tienes... SÍ, amigo mío, el R78 fue el equivalente al "timo de la estampita" y algunos -o MUCHOS...- siguen "ilusionados" en seguir viviendo dentro de la MISMA ESTAFA, a pesar de los "condimentos" que le quieran poner al "guiso"...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Nov 2016)

A las buenas tardes paisanos.
Fernando, razón llevas y ademas, el guiso no acaba de cocinarse y tiene añadidos nuevos ingredientes, nunca podremos comer a gusto:S.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Nov 2016)

Si se ejecutó a los Rosemberg, qué habría que hacer con los Clinton? . Decía Gore Vidal que todos los presidentes americanos después de Roosevelt eran criminales de guerra. Estos que se alían con Arabia Saudí y financian el Isis son, además, reos de alta traición. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frisch (6 Nov 2016)

Bueno, al hilo de los últimos comentarios sobre las elecciones del País sin Nombre, de sus participantes presentes, pasados (y futuros), no entiendo, por parte de los contertulios, tanto rasgamiento de vestiduras.

Vamos a ver. Si en nuestro corralito, con nuestras gallinitas y nuestro gallito, manda más, por ejemplo, Ana Patricia Botín ¿Qué es lo que puede ocurrir - ¡Dios mío del Amor Santo! en el País sin Nombre donde se corta gran parte del bacalao?

A ver si despertamos de una vez y nos damos cuenta de que las elecciones están hechas para el gallinero y que el Gallo no es más que un simple intermediario.


----------



## Tons (6 Nov 2016)

Si quereis saber mi opinion sobre este modelo (si teneis el tiempo de leerlo, que no es nada facil), os la puedo dar (posiblemente por privado o quizas en otro hilo si es que alguien quiere abrirlo, pero, el problema, es que este tema enseguida llama a "trolls", con lo que en realidad, no es una buena idea). Pero como dije, por privado, os la puedo dar sin problema alguno.

Sorry for the long post.

JG

JonhGalt muchismas gracias por tu contestación y sobre todo por mostrarnos tu punto de vista sobre un tema tan importante.


----------



## kikepm (6 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, al hilo de los últimos comentarios sobre las elecciones del País sin Nombre, de sus participantes presentes, pasados (y futuros), no entiendo, por parte de los contertulios, tanto rasgamiento de vestiduras.
> 
> Vamos a ver. Si en nuestro corralito, con nuestras gallinitas y nuestro gallito, manda más, por ejemplo, Ana Patricia Botín ¿Qué es lo que puede ocurrir - ¡Dios mío del Amor Santo! en el País sin Nombre donde se corta gran parte del bacalao?
> 
> A ver si despertamos de una vez y nos damos cuenta de que las elecciones están hechas para el gallinero y que el Gallo no es más que un simple intermediario.



Buenas noches.


Con este tema me pasa lo mismo que con el tema de la manipulación de los precios de la bolsa. Nunca leo un argumento convincente de como opera este poder en la sombra, estas manos fuertes, que logran el control sin, aparentemente, estar ejerciendo acción alguna.

O bien los que proponeis esto estais siendo metafóricos, y entonces el poder de la Botín tiene que ver con su capacidad de influencia pero las decisiones las toman otros, o bien hablais LITERALMENTE y pensais que puede dictar políticas, decir a Rajoy que debe aprobarse y que no, a quien se otorgan las licencias y los privilegios, etc.

Si es este segundo caso, si los poderes en la sombra existen y ejercen del verdadero poder y los gobernantes no son otra cosa que marionetas, ¿como se opera este fenomenal poder? ¿de que forma la Botín dicta que leyes son aprobadas por el parlamento y cuales no?

¿Y quienes componen este poder?

Agradecería una explicación con cierto detalle de como puede ocurrir, de que forma puede Botín (o quien esté verdaderamente al mando) instar a la aprobación de leyes, lo que implicaría la obediencia absoluta de buena parte del gobierno y el partido en el poder.

Al contrario, sostengo que los poderes reales son plenamente visibles y que la influencia de los poderosos en la sombra no va más allá de la razonable en personas con mucha riqueza, contactos e intereses directamente en consonancia con los del poder político.

Es más, diría que dicho argumento es usado generalmente (al igual que el de la manipulación de los mercados) como una forma de ataque al liberalismo tanto en su aspecto político como en el de economía de mercado.

Y el fundamento de ello es que nunca se suele explicar el modo en que opera, ni se indica que personas componen ese poder en la sombra o esas manos fuertes. 

Es más, los mismos que suelen acusar a los mercados de manipulación se ahorran indicarnos cuales son los principales manipuladores, esencialmente gobiernos por medio de sus bancos centrales, lo que en el mercado de los metales preciosos es evidente. Porque ello supondría un argumento contra la intervención pública.


Todo lo anterior no es óbice para la existencia de manipulación parcial de los mercados por parte de manos fuertes "privadas" o de influencias importantes de los grandes propietarios de medios, banca, eléctricas, etc.


PEro lo que se trata de exponer es que dicha influencia es LIMITADA (el monopolio eléctrico consigue aprobar leyes a medida), temporal (no imagino a la Botín con el mismo poder que su padre, con la experiencia, trato y contactos que pudiera tener y a los que su hija no podría, salvo tras años en el puesto, alcanzar), relacionada con las áreas de interés del poderoso en la sombra y no acota lo que otras influencias pudieran ejercer, por ejemplo amigos de la infancia o intereses del club social del gobernante de turno.

Lo que es perfectamente explicable sin acudir a poderes ocultos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Días: Acabo de revisar varias de las encuestas realizadas en los EE.UU. y, de momento, parece que se descuenta una visctoria de Hillary Clinton. De hecho, me he fijado en la NBC News/Wall Street Journal y aquí le conceden +4% a Clinton... Y mi particular "barómetro" sigue marcando +2,3% para Clinton. NO, no creo que se produzca la "sorpresa", a pesar del interés mostrado por algunos en "sazonar" la recta final a las elecciones...

Y dejo otro buen artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Economía: PIB real vía gasto -17,1%. ¿Y ahora qué?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## racional (7 Nov 2016)

El NWO no permitira que gane Trump, manipularan lo que haga falta para conseguirlo. De la misma forma que tampoco permiten que el oro cotize libremente.


----------



## frisch (7 Nov 2016)

De Profundis

greek crisis: De Profundis

Hay una información en el artículo (no la busquéis en los massmierda) que por seguro interesará a algunos de los que por aquí andan. Va de guerra electrónica y fronteras.

El artículo, de alguna manera, responde también al comentario que me haces Kikepm.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un buen artículo de Pepe Escobar...

- Hillary Clinton, el FBI y la verdadera sorpresa de noviembre | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Y me parece que el "veredicto" final, a pesar del "ruido" de fondo existente, está ya DECIDIDO en las elecciones americanas. En mi particular "barómetro", Clinton sube hasta el +3%...

Saludos y espero que más tarde, más...


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2016)

*Kikepm* no tengas dudas de que los mercados sí se manipulan.

EE.UU. condena a 6 bancos con multa de USD 5.600 millones


JPMorgan pagará 100 millones dólares por manipular el forex


Multan a banco escocés RBS en

Y por cada uno que pillan, imagina los que se libran...

En cuanto a la mano negra que se comenta siempre en temas de manipulación política, si fuera fácil de demostrar, no sería una mano negra, sería algo claro como el agua.

Lo que si puedes indagar por tu cuenta es por ejemplo ver que multinacionales apoyan al gobierno de turno en USA, hablo de multinacionales fuertes con aportes muy importantes, y luego busques durante la legislatura del ganador si aparecen sanciones, multas o similares de algún tipo contra esas grandes empresas.

No creo que Botín pueda hacer leyes a su antojo, ni Ortega, ni Bill Gates...lo que si creo es que tienen un poder de manipulación impresionante, ya no por su capital, si no por el volumen de empelados que tienen en el mundo, y esos les otorgan un poder de coacción "acojonante" ante cualquier gobierno a la hora de solicitar algún "favoritismo" concreto.

Hablo de recalificaciones de terrenos para grandes superficies comerciales/industriales, modificaciones sutiles en alguna legislación laboral cocreta (horarios de apertura/cierre)...por ponerte un ejemplo, en Arteixo (La Coruña), INDITEX tiene un centro logístico de la ostia...pues bien, se le han facilitado los accesos mediante ampliaciones de carreteras, creación de una nueva vía rápida, nuevo alumbrado en la zona, nuevas lineas de autobuses...eso lo pagamos todos, pero repercute directamente en el beneficio de la empresa...¿por qué?...pues por que tiene poder de coacción, y tu y yo, no lo tenemos.

Por otra parte, y referente al oro, me da la impresión de que esta semana vamos a tener una oportunidad de comprar algo más los que estemos interesados, y puede que a un precio interesante...¿quizá el jueves o viernes pueda ser un buen día para ello?

Un saludo a todos y buena semana.


----------



## External (7 Nov 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Si gana Clinton se supone que a corto plazo el oro puede bajar hacia los 1,200 (y viceversa, subida valores en bolsa) lo que sería un buen punto de entrada.

A largo plazo la burbuja en bolsa acabará desinflándose y el oro convirtiéndose en valor refugio pero a corto plazo la eufória anti-Trump va a traer volatilidad sí o sí (venga, añadamos el Brexit también). Se anuncia un corto periodo de oportunidades a mi entender... Interesantes semanas!

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizatooooo21: No sé porqué, pero cada vez que pones un "pronóstico" tuyo o "postizo" sube el pan en el Oro... ¡Joder! en mis tiempos en la Bolsa hubieras sido un auténtico "fetiche" para mí... Pienso que lo de "corneta" te viene "grande" y habrá que degradarte unos "escalones" más.

# kikepm: No será porque yo no haya aportado amplia información y documentada sobre las conspiraciones... Y es algo archiconocido en estos hilos. Entiendo que tú eres un Liberal, pero imagino que sabrás que la Masonería jugó un papel importantísimo en su creación, al igual que lo hizo en la creación de la FED y que es uno de los mejores ejemplos históricos de la conspiración que todavía persiste en los tiempos actuales, pero bueno te dejo dos frases para que medites sobre ellas. Son MUY CLARIFICANTES...

- "La conspiración de los pueblos contra los poderosos es un hecho ocasional; lo normal en el mundo es la conspiración de los poderosos contra los pueblos. Aún durante la guerra más sangrienta, el rey de un país se siente más cercano al rey del país enemigo que a u su caballerizo mayor, su primer ministro o su ayuda de cámara, aunque sea inconscientemente." (Arthur Schnitzer)

- "Controla los alimentos y controlarás a la gente; controla el petróleo y controlarás las naciones; controla el dinero y controlarás el mundo." (Henry Kissinger, 1973)

Y sobre la caída en el Oro os dejo esto... Bueno, paketazo, yo ayer hice una pequeña incursión en la Plata y SÍ, pueden verse precios interesantes en el Oro durante esta semana, pero vamos NO creo que pongan en peligro la "línea roja" que marcamos...

- Gold Falls Most in a Month as FBI

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (7 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Kikepm* no tengas dudas de que los mercados sí se manipulan.
> 
> EE.UU. condena a 6 bancos con multa de USD 5.600 millones
> 
> ...




Buenas noches paketazo, muchas gracias por contestar a mi pregunta. 

Los tres enlaces que propones como ejemplos de manipulación de mercados son en realidad ejemplos de manipulación de un precio de índice o tasa de interés que aplican determinadas entidades o bien propietarias del índice o a las que legislativamente se ha otorgado el poder de determinar dicha tasa o precio.

No son mercados sino precios determinados por un número pequeño de bancos (lo sorprendente sería que no lo manipularan). Y los compradores de esos precios eran otros bancos e institucionales. De hecho según uno de los enlaces, la demanda la interpusieron otros institucionales.


Yo creo que cuando se habla de manipulación de mercados la gente común entiende otra cosa, como por ejemplo que se manipule el precio del oro, de la plata, del DAX, del par EurUsd, etc.

Y manipular estos mercados no está al alcance de ninguna entidad privada del mundo, en todo caso los únicos capaces de manipular son los gobiernos con su instrumento el banco central.

A mi entender las intervenciones en rueda de prensa de los banqueros centrales si provocan manipulaciones de los mercados, o la venta de certificados de oro y plata que los mismos hacen en los mercados de papel tipo COMEX.


Como bien explicas los Gates y Ortegas de turno pueden obtener leyes de favor concretas para sus negocios a nivel local o incluso nacional, pero ni ello supone poder en la sombra, ni es algo que una teoría racional del poder no pueda explicar a la perfección sin acudir a ideas incomprobables.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizatooooo21: No sé porqué, pero cada vez que pones un "pronóstico" tuyo o "postizo" sube el pan en el Oro... ¡Joder! en mis tiempos en la Bolsa hubieras sido un auténtico "fetiche" para mí... Pienso que lo de "corneta" te viene "grande" y habrá que degradarte unos "escalones" más.
> 
> ...



¡Ay mísero de mí degradado de corneta a letrinas, ay, infelice! 

¿Habrá otro, en este foro, más degradado que yo?

¡Clinton o Trump esa es la cuestión! 

Pero si, si no acierto acepto sufrir la desdicha de ser rebajado de corneta y no, no reclamaré un ascenso, pues sé que para mí desdicha la fatalidad y mi infortunio porfiador me privó de este.

Pero también sé que en este mundo mezquino la buena o mala ventura, poco dura, que siempre llega la prosperidad tras la adversidad, que mi dicha humana murió hoy pero lucirá mañana y no me regocijo en el consuelo de la esperanza y tampoco me angustia la espera,pues la dicha tarda, pero llega y llegará en breve: con los 1800$ la onza.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 00:27 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Y manipular estos mercados no está al alcance de ninguna entidad privada del mundo, en todo caso los únicos capaces de manipular son los gobiernos con su instrumento el banco central.



... Lehman Brothers, Goldman Sachs, Lazard, Rothschild, Rockefeller, Warburg, Morgan ...

El Cártel de la Reserva Federal: Las Ocho Familias
Los Cuatro Jinetes de la Banca (Bank of America, JP Morgan Chase, Citigroup y Wells Fargo) poseen los Cuatro Jinetes del Petróleo (Exxon Mobil, Royal Dutch / Shell, BP y Chevron Texaco); En conjunto con Deutsche Bank, BNP, Barclays y otros gigantes europeos. Pero su monopolio sobre la economía global no termina ...

The Federal Reserve Cartel: The Eight Families | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

No sólo lo que indica el artículo, algo más grande, el control del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI o BIS en lengua inglesa) esa es la herramienta de último recurso para manipular los MP's.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Charizato21: ¿Sólo $1800? Eso es MUY POCO... No pretendo hacerme rico, ni mucho menos, pero entiendo que a ese precio yo NO me quito el Oro que pueda tener.

Y dejo un vídeo muy interesante y sobre a lo que me he referido en mi anterior comentario...

La Siniestra Historia de la Reserva Federal (FED) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (8 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Por otra parte, y referente al oro, me da la impresión de que esta semana vamos a tener una oportunidad de comprar algo más los que estemos interesados, y puede que a un precio interesante...¿quizá el jueves o viernes pueda ser un buen día para ello?



Al cerrar el FBI el tema de los correos, hoy se ha descontado unos 20 $ a que ganará la Clinton.

Si gana la Clinton el oro se ira abajo otros 25/30 dolares en dos días (buscando soporte en los 1250). Si gana Trump se ira arriba unos 100/120 $ en dos días.

La magnitud de los movimientos proporcionales a la inversa de las apuestas en las casas de apuestas actualmente: 4 a 1 a favor de Clinton. Mas o menos como el Brexit (a favor del no) el día de antes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Recordando al amigo kikepm coloco un enlace que viene a colación... Y es que hay cosas que NO necesitan "demostrarse"... sino que caen por su propio peso.

- Lynn Forester de Rothschild, amiga y promotora de Hillary Clinton | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Y en la última encuesta que he mirado, la de Bloomberg/Selzer, a Clinton se le otorga una ventaja de +3%. Y en mi particular "barómetro" sube hasta el +3,1%. A todo esto, añadiré que parece que en Florida también va a ganar Clinton donde ya cuenta con una ventaja del +2,2%. En fin, ya faltan pocas horas, para que "coronen" a la Presidenta...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (8 Nov 2016)

Yo siempre he pensado que un presidente, no es mas que "el relaciones publicas" de ese pais, en el cual, ni pincha ni corta.

Pienso que da igual quien gane y que todo seguira su curso como tiene que seguir.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Nov 2016)

No se si este video de 1'35" de Obama esta o no manipulado... si no lo esta, no tengo adjetivos...

AWFUL: Obama Encourages Illegal Aliens to Vote on Live TV. SHARE THIS EVERYWHERE! - YouTube


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Sólo $1800? Eso es MUY POCO... No pretendo hacerme rico, ni mucho menos, pero entiendo que a ese precio yo NO me quito el Oro que pueda tener.
> 
> Saludos.



Dos ceros, dos ceros, ¡¡¡Faltaban dos ceros!!! Al escribir rápido, eran 180.000$

_________
En el foro hace unos días se enlazó el programa de Max Keiser que lo comentaba, pero no está de más, cómo un ejemplo que ejemplifica e ilustra sin ambigüedades ...


El día 6 del 10 de 2008 (mes antes de las elecciones) Michael Froman (directivo del Citigroup) envió un correo a John Podesta (responsable del equipo de transicion de Obama). En el correo se adjuntaban dos listas con los nombres d las personas que Citigroup sugería que formasen el gabinete del gobierno. Dos meses más tarde:
1-	Prácticamente la totalidad del mismo se ajustó a la sugerencia d Citigroup
2-	La entidad recibió el mayor rescate concedido a un banco en la historia de EEUU.


El correo más importante de Podesta, el jefe de campaña de Hillary Clinton: Así construyó Wall Street el Gabinete de Obama

El correo más importante de Podesta, el jefe de campaña de Hillary Clinton: Así construyó Wall Street el Gabinete de Obama

Otro ejemplo más ...

A Andy Hoffman, si le sacamos su pedantería: … He sido testigo de cada iniciativa importante Cartel del siglo 21;
O su visión hiper-apocalíptica: … Después de 15 años "cada día es peor que el anterior" manipulación del mercado

Pues bien, si le obviamos esas menudencias, vemos que se trata de un tipo que lleva años estudiando el asunto, ha formalizado algunos patrones de cómo opera el cartel , las estrategias en el COMEX para amortiguar los aumentos de oro. 
Aquí uno de sus artículos con detalles: 
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9167298874H11690&redirect=False

La Trump.ieta


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2016)

Madre mía qué podrido está todo, a veces me dan ganas de no leersus, a nadie ninguno ::.

A veces, tanto conocimiento es contraproducente ::.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Nov 2016)

Para eso está el recurso mental de la ironía...o el sarcasmo, sea pensado o expresado.

Es lo que hay...al menos que no nos tomen por tontos.

Para lo demás la familia...y la conciencia de uno mismo.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> *Para eso está el recurso mental de la ironía...o el sarcasmo, sea pensado o expresado.
> *
> Es lo que hay...al menos que no nos tomen por tontos.
> 
> Para lo demás la familia...y la conciencia de uno mismo.



Ciertamente, si no los uso mas es por pura deferencia para con el prójimo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: ¡Hombre! tampoco te pases... Te sobran los ceros que has añadido, sino iríamos "listos" con el mundo que nos tocaría vivir, pero bueno me parece que éste ya está totalmente descontrolado y a la deriva. Lo único que desconocemos es cuándo acabará colisionando o embarrancando.

Yo, Charizato21, con los MPs, y especialmente en el Oro, suelo hacer una simple "abstracción" mental: NO me importa lo que me diga la cotización -a no ser que vaya a comprar...-, sino para lo qué pueda servir en según qué escenarios. Eso es lo realmente importante y no fijarse en el "dedo"... Bueno, como "augur" eres francamente malo, pero intelectualmente eres un tipo muy válido, por tanto sabes a lo qué me refiero...

# gurrumino: "El hombre que no teme a la verdad, nada tiene que temer de la mentira." (Thomas Jefferson)

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Correcto. La táctica del "avestruz" es la que está conduciendo a nuestra Sociedad adónde quizás se merece... pero bueno por aquí andamos gente a la que NO nos gusta que nos tomen el pelo y menos por imbéciles. Y, por cierto, a ver si te vemos escribiendo más por aquí.

Y dejo esto... Sigo insistiendo en lo preocupante que es la situación geopolítica mundial.

- NOTICIAS 7-11-2016:TORMENTA SOLAR ELECCIONES EEUU,TENSIÓN OTAN RUSIA,CONSPIRACIÓN ASGARDIA

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Nov 2016)

No es falsa modestia, sinceramente. Pero como he dicho muchas veces me siento un privilegiado viniendo a este hilo a leer y a aprender. Y me siento muy agradecido, de verdad lo digo. UNA VERDADERA ESCUELA DE EXPERIENCIAS Y DE TEORÍA, Y ADEMÁS GRATUITA¡¡¡ En los tiempos que corren...

No tengo el nivel cultural que muchas veces demuestran muchos foreros aquí. Aunque de cuando en cuando intentaré aportar algo, aunque sea muy modestamente.

Prometido. Eso si, siempre leo vuestras aportaciones con sumo interés. Opine lo mismo o no.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## frisch (8 Nov 2016)

Al hilo de las elecciones del País sin Nombre (y de todas las elecciones).

Había una vez un gallo que era el dueño de su gallinero (como todos los gallos).
Lo llamaremos Fulgencio.

Fulgencio cortaba el bacalao con sus seis gallinas tal y como le venía en gana.
Fulgencio estaba convencido que el mundo se limitaba a él, sus seis gallinas y el espacio en el que vivía.

Un buen día, Fulgencio y sus gallinas, iban picoteando por el terreno cuando, de repente, apareció el perro de un cazador, montó el revuelo, mató a dos gallinas, malhirió a una tercera y dejó tras su paso, un profundo sabor a miedo, desconfianza y, por supuesto, desconcierto.

El dueño del gallinero ante semejante desastre curó a la gallina malherida, juntó a las que quedaban, las metió en el corral y, durante tres días las mimó dándoles de comer lo que más les gustaba, hablándoles de continuo para que se recuperasen del desafortunado incidente.

Al cabo de una semana, Fulgencio y con él sus ahora cuatro gallinas, volvieron a pavonearse por el terreno sin haber entendido (o quizás sí un poquito) que su mundo no se limita a Fulgencio, las gallinas y el terreno, sino que en éste, hay perros desalmados de cazadores desalmados y dueños de corrales que cuidan de sus gallinas.

Los que ganan las elecciones, todos se llaman: Fulgencio.

¿Y las gallinas?

Yo sí sé quién son las gallinas (son las que ponen la carne).


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Al hilo de las elecciones del País sin Nombre (y de todas las elecciones).
> 
> Había una vez un gallo que era el dueño de su gallinero (como todos los gallos).
> Lo llamaremos Fulgencio.
> ...



Todos como dices, los que ganan las elecciones son Fulgencios, pero es que los lobos también tienen un nombre parecido, sean Tiburcios o Indalecios, jodidos estamos ::.

De las gallinas poco que decir, a picotazo limpio o muerte:´(.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Cuanta razón tienes... SÍ, amigo mío, el R78 fue el equivalente al "timo de la estampita" y algunos -o MUCHOS...- siguen "ilusionados" en seguir viviendo dentro de la MISMA ESTAFA, a pesar de los "condimentos" que le quieran poner al "guiso"...
> 
> Saludos.



Estamos de acuerdo que la Transición fue una TRANSACCION.

Pero que hay fuera de ese Regimen ahora mismo? El Bolivarismo de Podemos? 

No tenemos a un Putin en España, desgraciadamente, ni la mitad de valores que allí, asi que no se que alternativas manejais. Y lo digo desde fuera de España, para mi lo facil sería votar revolución y que el caos lo pagaran quienes se quedaron.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: ¿Prefieres el Neoliberalismo del "Naranjito"? Mira, amigo, NO me gusta NADA de lo que hay ahora mismo, pero si tengo que elegir, lo haré en la dirección que estime menos mala para el país y aquí todos vamos a ser muy "subjetivos", ¿No te parece? La verdad, es que a este país lo han convertido en una RUINA y si fuera una "empresita" NADIE la querría por su insolvencia, pero hay algo que desde tiempos inmemoriales se conoce como la "Erótica del Poder"... ¿Te suena?

Bueno, astur_burbuja, sabes que respeto mucho la figura de Putin, aunque para llegar adonde ha llegado, estoy convencido de que ha tenido que ser un consumado HdP, ya me entiendes... pero SIEMPRE prefiero a un "lobo" que a una "oveja". Al menos, sabes que el "enemigo" tiene "empaque".

Y conozco un poco a los rusos y creo que exageras mucho sus "valores"... Es tan sencillo como entender que NO existe ninguna uniformidad de los mismos en Rusia y por una simple razón: ¿Tienes idea de las etnias, lenguas, costumbres, religiones, etc. que conviven allí? Y NO te pienses que entre ellos se llevan especialmente bien...

Mira, astur_burbuja, aunque residas ahora fuera de España, entiendo que te consideras un buen español, por tanto NO tendría ningún sentido el que le desearás ningún mal a este país. A fin de cuentas, quizás, los "problemas" más importantes o sus "generadores" los "arreglaríamos" de la misma "manera", tanto tú como yo, aunque antes deberíamos "hablarlo"... Je,je,je... más que nada para NO "confundirnos".

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: No seas tan modesto porque sé que tú puedes aportar mucho a este hilo, aunque sea la simple opinión. Y si te soy sincero, yo NO valoro especialmente el exceso de "intelectualismo", más bien me repele y soy más proclive a que se hable/escriba CLARO y ALTO para que lo entienda todo el mundo y NO solamente las ovejas "cansinas"...

Afortunadamente, en este hilo impera una forma de hacer las cosas, a pesar de que ha habido intentos esporádicos de "cargárselo", pero con el resultado que todos conocéis... Y es que la "esgrima" es algo que domino bastante bien.

Por supuesto, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, todos tenemos nuestra PROPIA opinión y habrán cosas que vertimos por aquí que NO tienen porqué ser compartidas por todo el mundo, faltaría más... Eso SÍ, en su momento, consideré conveniente acotar este hilo como yo estimé oportuno y tengo DERECHO a hacerlo así, pero sabiéndolo no da lugar a ningún "problema"...

Y dejo esto...

- https://smaulgld.com/swiss-national-bank-gold-silver-mining-portfolio/

Y más tarde, vuelvo de nuevo...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: ¿Prefieres el Neoliberalismo del "Naranjito"? Mira, amigo, NO me gusta NADA de lo que hay ahora mismo, pero si tengo que elegir, lo haré en la dirección que estime menos mala para el país y aquí todos vamos a ser muy "subjetivos", ¿No te parece? La verdad, es que a este país lo han convertido en una RUINA y si fuera una "empresita" NADIE la querría por su insolvencia, pero hay algo que desde tiempos inmemoriales se conoce como la "Erótica del Poder"... ¿Te suena?
> 
> ...



El drama de España es que no hay opción buena, pero "Naranjito" no es neoliberal..No hay liberales en España, solo socialdemocratas y capitalistas de amiguitos. Pocos onadie hechos asi mismos de verdad.

Todos somos mas o menos de la misma quinta, y todos habeis vivido la España de los 70 y 80...En los pueblos habia solidaridad entre vecinos, se hacian obras entre todos donde el ayuntamiento pagaba los materiales y los vecinos ponian el trabajo gratis, porque el beneficio era para el pueblo. La gente era humilde y no se avergonzaba de esa humildad.

Que queda de eso? Nada...El español medio es o un prepotente que se considera superior al resto del mundo, o un vividor , o un pedigueño que considera que el "Estado" (osea, todos los demas) debe darle una paguita por ser como es, SIN ESFUERZO.

Ese...Fernando, es el problema real de España y el drama.

Desde fuera se ve mucho mejor todo, con otra perspectiva al menos...Y España se empieza a parecer mucho a lo que decia un amigo mio español que vivia en Republica Dominicana en los 90...Sociedad aborregada, y vaga, cuyo voto es comprado por los de siempre, a cambio de un bocadillo y media botella de ron, y a los que llevan a votar en camiones.

La receta para mejorar el pais seria MUCHA AUTOCRITICA POR PARTE DE TODOS, y minimo de dos añitos obligatorios de residencia en pais extranjero de habla no española. LA mejoria seria espectacular, otra cosa, es que a muchos (y no precisamente solo a los peperos) no les interesaria tener un pueblo mas viajado y mas espabilado.

Con los valores de Rusia, me referia a patrioticos, familia etc...El problema de alcoholismo y otros, me los conozco tambien Fernando. Y por suepuesto, me conozco la extensión y variedad del pais, pero eso no les impide tener sentimientos de unidad mas fuertes que nosotros con una mierda de extensión en comparacion con ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: La verdad, es que tiene bastante sentido lo que nos comentas... Es más, tanto si gusta como si no, hay algunas verdades como puños...

Evidentemente, NO me vas a convencer respecto al "pollo" del "Naranjito" y, en su momento, me leí el programa económico de su "partidillo" y bueno para mí apesta a Neoliberalismo "disfrazado", pero bueno tú eres libre de verlo de otra manera y mejor lo dejamos estar, ya que NO nos pondríamos de acuerdo al respecto y también se trata de eso... ¿No?

Bueno, sobre Rusia... ¡Ejem! Ya te he dicho que conozco un poco a los rusos y lo de la "familia" cómo me lo "vendes"... Lo digo porque Rusia se caracteriza por ser uno de los países con la tasa más alta de divorcios y, por tanto, de familias desestructuradas... Y es que 1 de cada 2 matrimonios acaba en divorcio y ¡Ojo! que las estadísticas emanan de la Oficina del Registro Social de Rusia.

Por lo demás, astur_burbuja, a pesar de las "discrepancias" -que son pocas-, ya sabes que SIEMPRE acojo bien tus comentarios. Suelen ser "ácidos", pero me gustan... como la vida misma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Ahí dejo esto...

- $26 Near-Term Silver Price Target | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, contra todo pronóstico parece que Trump se va a imponer en las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU. En fin, que casi todas las encuestas van a quedar en "papel mojado" si algo no lo remedia y parece que NO va a ser así...

Bien, ahora mismo hay un hundimiento total en muchos de los activos "financieros" y hace unos minutos el Futuro del S&P 500 se ha suspendido al caer más del 5%... Si eso NO es "manipular" ya me diréis qué lo es...

Y las Bolsas asiáticas con fortísimas caídas y que son las que se esperan en cuanto abran los distintos mercados que ahora están cerrados y eso al menos es lo que nos dicen los Futuros... Por otro lado, hundimiento total y absoluto del USD contra todas las demás Divisas relevantes, con la excepción muy notable del Peso Mexicano que se derrumbaba algo más del 13% en su cruce con la divisa americana. Y también muy fuertes las caídas en el Crudo...

Y los MPs VOLANDO: hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1332,50 (SÍ, no os frotéis los ojos...) y la Plata en los $18,900... Y llegará un día en que esto de hoy se verá a lo BESTIA... y lo malo es que puede que NO sea para bien...

Y dejo un artículo que apunta a lo que venimos comentando por aquí desde hace MUCHOOOO tiempo...

- Lotería: ¿Hacia un euro rico y un euro pobre? Los datos que esconden la división europea . Blogs de Telón de Fondo

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Pues, contra todo pronóstico parece que Trump se va a imponer en las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU. En fin, que casi todas las encuestas van a quedar en "papel mojado" si algo no lo remedia y parece que NO va a ser así...
> 
> Bien, ahora mismo hay un hundimiento total en muchos de los activos "financieros" y hace unos minutos el Futuro del S&P 500 se ha suspendido al caer más del 5%... Si eso NO es "manipular" ya me diréis qué lo es...
> 
> ...




Y en paralelo... os acordais que recientement hablabamos de como un determinado billete o moneda en un pais puede dejar de ser valido para la circulacion...


Aqui teneis lo que paso ayer en India... La excusa: black money... el impacto en la gente: tremendo... La comunidad india a mi alrededor esta muy alboratada...

India scraps 500 and 1,000 rupee bank notes overnight - BBC News


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Nov 2016)

Este es un hilo de rentistas. Soy el único que madruga. Bueno pues... 

POLE 

TRUMP WINS!!! 

Donald Trump gana en la mayoría de los Estados clave y se acerca a la presidencia | Resultados Elecciones EE UU en VIVO | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Je,je,je... ¿Dices tú de "rentistas"? ¿No será que algunos que escriben aquí residen en el extranjero y con diferencias horarias muy ostensibles en relación aquí? ¿No será también que algunos tenemos horarios de trabajo y responsabilidades muy especiales?

Por supuesto, kovaliov, que debe haber "rentistas" por el hilo, pero posiblemente sean muy pocos. Yo, por ejemplo, firmaré esta semana en mi "curro" alrededor de unas 55-60 horas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

Nada, una llamadita a Indra y se lo arreglan a la Hillary en un pispás.


----------



## amador (9 Nov 2016)

Pues ahora el oro subiendo y el dólar bajando.

Se supone que es lo lógico. Si hubiera ganado Hilaria sería lo contrario, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

# amador: Efectivamente... pero lo importante es analizar las causas de porqué sucede esto y que suelen fundamentarse en el MIEDO, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Nov 2016)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Iniciado por paraisofiscal Ver Mensaje
> 
> No es por joder la marrana, pero pudiendo cargar plata con paquillos a razón de 16 Eur/OZT quién va a cometer el error de pagar los carlillos a 25 Eur/OZT ???
> 
> ...



Si, pero pagados a 25 Eur/OZT

Pagar eso es como pagar 2700 Eur por una onza de oro.

Menudo negociazo!!


----------



## pamarvilla (9 Nov 2016)

Buenos días.

A vuentas con las elecciones USA creo que los americanos (yyyy americanas) han votado lo que a buen seguro también se merecen.
Contra viento y marea ha ganado en menos malo. 
La fuerte presión mediática anti Trump creo que creó muchas expectativas hacia la demócrata y sobre todo ocultó mucho voto republicano.

¿Trump será tan malo como lo vienen pintando? Yo creo que no. Igual sorprende y es capaz de hacerlo mucho mejor que algunos de sus antecesores. Para empezar puede ser, frente a _killary_, una opción mucho más viable para destensionar / normalizar las relaciones con Rusia, sobre todo en Oriente Medio y Europa.

Trump, me has alegrado el día.
:

*Go Hillary, Go!!!*

Y dejo este artículo orero que apunta a una relación más normalizada con el oro por parte de los inversores.

El oro vuelve al radar de los inversores

Saludos


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2016)

Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Orooo (9 Nov 2016)

El oro pega una buena subida y de repente una buena bajada...


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Nov 2016)

Resumen de las propuestas que le han dado la victoria, de un medio cercano ideológicamente

Elecciones Estados Unidos: Así gobernará Donald Trump EEUU | EL MUNDO

Ahí van unas cuantas perlas:
-	Prohibir de forma temporal la entrada de mulsumanes en EEUU.
-	Acabar con cualquier limitación gubernamental sobre el tipo de armas que se pueden vender.
-	Ampliar el permiso para llevar armas a los 50 Estados del país.
-	Eliminar las barreras farmacéuticas que quieran entrar en el mercado
-	Eliminar la Agencia de Protección del Medio Ambiente y las regulaciones que dificultan el funcionamiento de las empresas.
-	No promover el uso de energías verdes.
-	Promover la producción de energía nuclear.


----------



## veismuler (9 Nov 2016)

Charitazo te degradan por no acertar...
Fernando igualmente degradado por no acertar en sus análisis de las elecciones.
Si es que aquí pitonisos...ninguno, solo opiniones de gente falible, entre los que me incluyo.
Las bolsas van a bajar un 25%...el oro subirá 150 puntos...Sr. Racional aquí falta un poquito de por favor.....díganos algo de amazon o de su visión del oro...je,je,je


----------



## Muttley (9 Nov 2016)

El resultado de las elecciones USA, igual que las del Brexit, no condicionan de ninguna manera el mercado global. Los días (y alguna semana posterior) es para los especuladores y apostadores de cierta entidad, con lo que las correcciones en las bolsas son puntuales y lo normal es que vuelvan a punto de partida, igual que ha pasado con el Brexit.

La correlación entre la economía real y la creación de valor está totalmente distorsionada con respecto al valor bursátil debida a las políticas expansionistas QE y política de tipos cero. Esto permite a las empresas presentar unas expectativas de negocio que están muy muy muy alejadas de la realidad de la gente de a pie. Que haya ganado Trump demuestra lo desencantadas que están las familias trabajadoras (clase baja y media) con un sistema recaudatorio que les exprime a impuestos (son los que pagan el grueso) mientras sus expectativas de incrementos en capacidad adquisitiva y escalada social se evapora con cada nuevo presidente "convencional".

O se cambian las políticas monetarias con una contracción "controlada" (algo que para lo que, según creo, ya es bastante tarde) o bien los mercados se desplomarán dando mucho protagonismo a los los MP. Para activar esta segunda opción saltará una chispa que incendiará el sistema tal y como lo conocemos contrayendo brutalmente la masa la monetaria y esto nunca pasará por unas elecciones (donde, recordemos, Trump SIEMPRE tuvo posibilidades, aunque fueran un 32%) en las que las manos fuertes apuestan a ambas bazas.


----------



## Arbeyna (9 Nov 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Y en paralelo... os acordais que recientement hablabamos de como un determinado billete o moneda en un pais puede dejar de ser valido para la circulacion...
> 
> 
> Aqui teneis lo que paso ayer en India... La excusa: black money... el impacto en la gente: tremendo... La comunidad india a mi alrededor esta muy alboratada...
> ...




En la India la corrupción debe ser escandalosa, hace unos meses leí un artículo sobre el billete de "CERO Rupias", "A través de este simbólico billete, las personas a las que se les solicite sobornos o favores desde la administración podrán, en señal de protesta, entregar estas 0 rupias y denunciar al presunto corrupto"

Curiosidades Numismáticas: EL BILLETE DE 0 RUPIAS


Respecto a las elecciones en USA, veremos cómo se mueven los metales las próximas semanas, entiendo que ahora todo está muy turbio como para meterse en algo. A ver qué tipo de discurso nos regala en los próximos días. 

Muchas gracias por los aportes!


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Nov 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Charitazo te degradan por no acertar...
> Fernando igualmente degradado por no acertar en sus análisis de las elecciones.



No, la degradación no fue por no acertar, sino por no argumentar con una mínima solidez. 

Pero hoy es un gran día, un gran día; ayer metí un montón de cash en la basura esa para especuladores ludópatas, los ETF’s apalancados, JNUG y lleva un 25% en preapertura, hoy me llevo el 40%.

Con el párrafo siguiente quiero engañar a algún incauto que haya llegado al foro por casualidad: 

¿cómo me decidí a una opción tan arriesgada?

Con mis escasos conocimientos de ciencias actuariales y el conocimiento de casos de tarificación “a posteriori”, por ejemplo el sistema de tarificación bonus/malus; apliqué la Teoría de la Credibilidad partiendo de la estadística Bayesiana.

Valore que Trump ganaba como condición de variable aleatoria, para el parámetro a estimar en la especificación de la distribución inicial, es decir a priori. Si bien se trataba de unas distribución y no disponía de datos fiables empíricamente, es decir que no era posible asignar las características del riesgo, la tome como criterio de inferencia inicial. El resto era muy fácil estimé un tamaño de la muestra de la posible evolución lo suficientemente grande, 15 años, con lo que la distribución inicial apenas tenía incidencia sobre la distribución final.

Es mentira, ¿pero a que pudiera parecer real a un forero que acabara de llegar?

Quiero se levante mi degradación y ser admitido nuevamente como Corneta


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Quiero se levante mi degradación y ser admitido nuevamente como Corneta



En lo que me respecta, te asciendo a asesor de comunicación del Ministerio de Defensa, _cum laude_.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En lo que me respecta, te asciendo a asesor de comunicación del Ministerio de Defensa, _cum laude_.



No os paseis, no lo degradeis todavia mas obligandolo a estar con la Cospe...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Felicitarte porque esta vez lo has CLAVADO contra viento y marea... De todas formas, sigo pensando que uno no puede jugarse el dinero tan alegremente y más en una situación que te ha salido simplemente bien, pero que tenía todos los visos de salirte fatal. En cualquier caso, me reitero en Felicitarte por lo que no supimos ver muchos, incluido yo. Y, efectivamente, fuistes "degradado" por no argumentar, por tanto te reintegramos a tu puesto de "corneta" y el tiempo dirá si subes en el "escalafón"...

# veismuler: Bueno, no pasa NADA y yo también me suelo equivocar, POCO, pero está claro que me he equivocado en esta ocasión. Ahora bien, independientemente de mi opinión personal de que Clinton sería la elegida, en mi "barómetro" se incluían a diario todas las encuestas que se publicaban en los EE.UU. y hacia una "media". Bien, está claro que casi todas las encuestas allí han fracasado estrepitosamente y eso debe ser motivo de "reflexión"... ya dije no hace mucho que empieza a ser un "fenómeno" planetario.

Por lo demás, y en relación a tu comentario, NADA más que decir y me lo tomo con humor, al igual que tus "predicciones": NO hay que ser ningún "lince" para verlo, aunque tampoco va a ser a corto plazo, ni mucho menos...

Y dejo esto...

- Resultados Elecciones Estados Unidos 2016: Ganó Trump, ya solo nos queda el Apocalipsis Zombie

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (9 Nov 2016)

De lo mejor el "tuit" recogido a las 7 y 11 minutos por La Razón:
Euforia republicana ante lo que parece un inminente triunfo de Donald Trump. El republicano Huckabee ha enviado este "recado" por Twitter: "Trump ofrecerá su avión a todas las celebrities de Hollywood que prometieron emigrar"
je,,je,je...


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2016)

Bueno...parece que el Trumpetas se ha llevado el gato al agua...ahora a ver lo que es, y lo que no es capaz de hacer al respecto de sus promesas...ya sabemos que bocazas y políticos suelen ir de la mano, e incluso dentro del mismo cuerpo.

En cuanto a los mercados, que es lo que nos interesa, creo que vamos a ver algo que no esperábamos a corto plazo...ya que los futuros USA de renta variable parece van tragando la noticia, y lo que era debacle, ya solo es "a ver que pasa"...y lo que sería una subida meteórica para el oro, se ha quedado en día verdecillo...por cierto fijaros que ha pasado en la última referencia que os deje el otro día...1335$ y para abajo ¿casual?...va a ser que no...

Por abajo de nuevo mirando a los 1250$, que se han alejado algo, pero no lo suficiente para tan "magna" noticia.

Creo que ahora mismo lo que parecía negro puede ser blanco, y lo que era blanco seguro puede ser gris...

*Charitazo21* lo tuyo son las apuestas online...pero eso sí, ponte un máximo de perdidas/ganacias por día de 3€...

Me alegro de que hayas acertado...ahora retira las plusvalías inviertelas en algo que no sea especulativo y dentro de 40 años cuentales a tus nietos como venciste al imperio del mal. 

Tengo especial curiosidad de ver que sucede con esa subida de tipos que ya todos daban por buena tras los datos de empleo USA...

¿cuando toma posesión el magnate de su cargo?...espero no sea más de lo mismo, pero me temo que sí lo será...así que nosotros a intentar batir expectativas.

Un saludo y muy buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Totalmente de acuerdo. Y más cuando me han "soplado" dos de los "pollos" que podrían formar parte del gabinete de Trump: uno relacionado con la industria petrolera y el otro un "Goldman Sachs". Bueno, de momento, es un "rumor", pero vamos a esperar unos días y en EE.UU. se le da esa consideración a los primeros 100 días...

De entrada, paketazo, cualquiera que conozca el programa electoral de Trump sabe que lo tiene muy difícil por no decir imposible de llevar a cabo. Por ejemplo, Trump es un anti-globalista totalmente convencido y eso trasladado a los acuerdos comerciales internacionales no se hace en unos días y, en ocasiones, requiere de años... Una cosa es el "populismo" simplón y otra la realidad que dominan unos cuantos y NO los políticos que figuren en el "escaparate"...

Y, quizás, uno de los mejores comentarios que he leído hoy en este hilo es del conforero Muttley y que da las claves por las cuales ha podido vencer Trump en las elecciones americanas.

Y dejo esto que me ha llegado de los EE.UU.

- Donald Trump Wins Presidency: Here's How He Might Govern - NBC News

Saludos.

Edito: Por cierto, y por "aclarar", en lo personal NUNCA descarté que pudiera ganar Trump y ahí están mis comentarios y referencias a un posible "pucherazo", pero la verdad es que entendí que los "poderes" que cortan el bacalao habían apostado por Hillary Clinton... y parece ser que no ha sido así y, como bien decía Muttley, han jugado a dos bandas...


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

El poder en la sombra (que no deja de ser el poder del dinero aunque, más arriba en la pirámide, no se limite a ello) siempre juega a dos bandas, cuando no a tres o las que hagan falta.

Como botón de muestra lo que todas (hoy tengo día feminista) ya sabéis en este hilo: Goldman Sachs jugaba y juega con productos de signos contrarios que vende a sus clientes (a unos uno y a otros el otro). La noticia está por ahí. Se publicó en este hilo.

Pero no hace falta que lo haga Goldman Sachs, es que el dinero es así. El dinero no tiene, ni color, ni olor, ni ideología y, por supuesto, ni principios (a la Groucho Marx).

Hoy ha ganado Trump ¿Y?

Y nada.

Ganase quien ganase, gana siempre el que paga.

Y ése paga (en esas esferas) a todos.

Me he leído no sé cuantos (sesudos) artículos, empezando por los artículos de opinión del New York Times acabando por los de El Mundo y pasando por los de Público, analizando, analizando, pues analizando chorradas sobre por qué conjunción astral ha ganado Trump.

Trump ha ganado porque los pocos habitantes de País sin Nombre que votan están hasta los mismísimos. Nada más.

Lo que no saben estas gallinas es que el perro del cazador no distingue entre gallinas republicanas o demócratas (¡menuda chanza!) y que el gallo, las abandonará, tarde o temprano (dentro de 4 añitos).

Que sí, que es un desastre, que Mathew Smith del equipo de Daisy Clinton no va a tener puesto en el nuevo gobierno. Una desgracia, la verdad ... para Mathew (no más).

En cuanto a muros con Méjico, revisar acuerdos comerciales con Europa, nada de musulmanes en nuestro país, más energía nuclear menos verde (¿verde?), poner aranceles a los productos chinos, etc. etc. eso, Donald, lo decidiremos nosotros y no, si a ambos nos interesa. Tú eres millonario y ahora Presidente pero nosotros tenemos la PASTA. No la pasta que tienes tú, no, sino que nosotros tenemos la pasta porque somos los que la creamos.

Pero esto Donald ya lo sabe y Daisy Hillary, también.

Las que no acaban de enterarse son las gallinas.

Bueno, (me ) felicito a Trump desde este modesto foro por su éxito y felicito a a Daisy por haber luchado fuerte.

Es más o menos lo que ha dicho Trump en su primera alocución (amén de mostrarse bien conciliador con ese discurso tan manoseado por todos los Fulgencios cuando acaban por acceder al puesto de "Fulgencio": "Gobernaré para todos los ciudadanos bla bla bla bla bla ... bla"

Para finalizar:

El DAX en estos mismos momentos sube 0,30%

¡Bienvenidos a Neverland (antes llamado Hollywood)!


----------



## Tons (9 Nov 2016)

Pues yo creo que nadie del establishment ha apoyado a Trump... 
Ya hemos visto el trato que le han dado los masmierda y a esos les mandan sus dueños las multinacionales, si solo debía tener apoyo del periodico del KKK :XX:

Es como si decís que el brexit tambien obtuvo apoyo de ambos lados (si fue hasta Bobama). O visto lo visto cuando salga el no al referéndum constitucional italiano no creo que digáis que lo apoyo Soros. ::

Esta vez pienso que han derrapado.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2016)

Ante la duda (Trump) y la certeza (Clinton), personalmente he preferido desde siempre que ganara la duda, ya que con la segunda, la III WW era mas que segura...:

PD: veremos q pasa


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

Las multinacionales son algo así como el escaparate de los que fabrican la PASTA.

Nada más (ni nada menos).

¿O se cree alguien que, por ejemplo, Bill Gates, montó su negocio en 40 años empezando por soldar conductores en un garaje?

Eso es Hollywood.

_Por cierto el DAX, en estos momentos, sube 1,20%_


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

Y de hecho, por si hubiera alguna duda en cuanto a la calidad del percal.

Finalmente, Barack Obama, el que ganó las primeras elecciones prometiendo, prometiendo de promesa electoral (¡claro!) que cerraría Guantánamo y, ni lo hizo en la primera legislatura, ni en la segunda (¿por qué? pues por lo mismo que los de la PASTA le dirán al pato Donald - oye, tu eres millonario y ahora Presidente pero, mandamos nosotros ¿de acuerdo?) acaba de hacer (hace escasos minutos) una declaración conmovedora, de las de "We are the world, we are the People".

"¡Antes de ser demócratas o republicanos somos primero americanos!"

Yes we can !

Sólo que el pobre hawaiano, además, se olvida que americanos también son los de Antofagasta (Chile).

Bueno ¿se olvida? o ¿se descojona de sus propias gallinas?

¡No se pierdan el próximo capítulo de la serie: "El último en salir que apague la luz"!
_
Y el DAX ha cerrado subiendo un 1,56% luego ni Trump, ni na, los de siempre, al bollo._


----------



## External (9 Nov 2016)

Muttley dijo:


> El resultado de las elecciones USA, igual que las del Brexit, no condicionan de ninguna manera el mercado global. Los días (y alguna semana posterior) es para los especuladores y apostadores de cierta entidad, con lo que las correcciones en las bolsas son puntuales y lo normal es que vuelvan a punto de partida, igual que ha pasado con el Brexit.
> 
> La correlación entre la economía real y la creación de valor está totalmente distorsionada con respecto al valor bursátil debida a las políticas expansionistas QE y política de tipos cero. Esto permite a las empresas presentar unas expectativas de negocio que están muy muy muy alejadas de la realidad de la gente de a pie. Que haya ganado Trump demuestra lo desencantadas que están las familias trabajadoras (clase baja y media) con un sistema recaudatorio que les exprime a impuestos (son los que pagan el grueso) mientras sus expectativas de incrementos en capacidad adquisitiva y escalada social se evapora con cada nuevo presidente "convencional".
> 
> O se cambian las políticas monetarias con una contracción "controlada" (algo que para lo que, según creo, ya es bastante tarde) o bien los mercados se desplomarán dando mucho protagonismo a los los MP. Para activar esta segunda opción saltará una chispa que incendiará el sistema tal y como lo conocemos contrayendo brutalmente la masa la monetaria y esto nunca pasará por unas elecciones (donde, recordemos, Trump SIEMPRE tuvo posibilidades, aunque fueran un 32%) en las que las manos fuertes apuestan a ambas bazas.



No lo hubiera podido explicar mejor. Amén.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2016 at 22:21 ----------

En cuanto a los mercados, me sorprende que nadie mencione manipulación? De verdad nos hemos de tragar que la diferencia entre el rojo intenso del pre-open y el verdecillo ahora se debe simplemente al discurso conciliador de Trump? Obviamente los fondos flipan tras la elección de Trump, les están poniendo alfombra roja para que vayan saliendo antes que esto se desmorone. 

La volatilidad en las próximas semanas va a ser bestial. Veremos qué pasa cuando los líderes internacionales comiencen a pronunciarse sobre la elección de Trump, cuando los analistas de S&P y Moody's pongan al día el rating de los US, etc... A cada nueva noticia, subidón o bajón en la bolsa. 

La elección de Trump podría ser incluso la mecha que ponga en marcha el escenario cíclico 2000, 2008... 2016 ??


----------



## Bucanero (9 Nov 2016)

Muy buenas noches a todos. En lo personal y directos al grano prefería a Trump porque entre sustoy muerte, preferiría susto. Pero vamos que no creo que nos engañen ahora con eso deque es un revolucionario y va a cambiar todo. Lo mismo Obama y mirar al final. Pero bueno por ver que ocurre no se pierde nada. 

He leido el siguiente enlace y creo que en conclusión ganara quien ganara nada iba probablemente a cambiar. Ojala que si pero no creo. Un saludo a todos.

Y AHORA, ¿CÓMO DEBEMOS INTERPRETAR LA VICTORIA DE DONALD TRUMP? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Otras curiosidades:
Larry McDonald habla del Gobierno Mundial en 1983

Profecía de 'Los Simpson' del 2000 cumplida: Trump ya es presidente

PDTA. Gracias Fernando por responderme sobre el asunto de si había sido el cristianismo un invento de los romanos. Un saludo grande.


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Veremos qué pasa cuando los líderes internacionales comiencen a pronunciarse sobre la elección de Trump, cuando los analistas de S&P y Moody's pongan al día el rating de los US, etc... A cada nueva noticia, subidón o bajón en la bolsa.
> 
> La elección de Trump podría ser incluso la mecha que ponga en marcha el escenario cíclico 2000, 2008... 2016 ??



Pero la pregunta es ¿cuál es el escenario cíclico al que te refieres?

Yo sólo entiendo un escenario. Lo voy a decir crípticamente pero a buen entendedor pocas palabras: Desplumar a las gallinas.

Que sea Trump o hubiese sido Daisy Hillary, da igual.

Sí, es verdad que el pato aporta algo de picante a la cosa, pero poco más.

El guión de la película de Neverland ya estaba escrito.

Menos críptico:

Las bolsas subirán. No hay duda de ello.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Nov 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Me disculpan, pero el oro se ha comportado hoy como un auténtico atrapabobos.



Si, pero seguro que alguno se lo ha llevado calentito.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2016)

Sinceramente, ¿quién pensais que hará más fuerte a USA, de los dos "artistas" que acudian como favoritos?

Las bolsas suben por lógica, a pesar de que nos vendieran lo contrario hace unos dias si sucedía lo que ha pasado...pensad en España, ¿cuando subirá más?, ¿si gana la derecha o la izquierda?

El $ se fortalecerá muy posiblemente en adelante frente a las divisas de referencia, incluso es posible que las bolsas tengan un nuevo arreón de medio plazo...es todo puro expectáculo, no hay duda.

Este tipo me recuerda al famoso presidente que protagonizó algún western y era muy mediático...este, no se queda atrás, le gusta dar la nota, el expectáculo, y no pasar desapercibido...¿qué más necesita USA?

Luego hará lo que pueda o le dejen...esa es otra historia, pero "las gallinas" estarán muy contentas de momento con su "Fulgencio"...nosotros ya tenemos al nuestro..."Mariano"...que por cierto ahora que lo pienso, sería un buen nombre de gallo, y las navidades están ya cerca.

Tras este breve entrada, en lo personal me alegro un poco de lo sucedido, ya no por el gallo que "reine", si no por que creo que podremos acumuilar metal a mejores precios...sin descuidarnos.

Dije que jueves podía ser buen día...y parece podrá serlo...pero sin prisas...sin apuros...eso sí, no pensaba que el oro claudicase del modo que lo ha hecho hoy, no me lo esperaba, pero evidentemente por eso ha sucedido, y por eso, muchos también esperan que siga bajando ya que ha perdido la oportunidad de estallar arriba...y cuando muchos esperan algo, sobran las palabras.

1250$ apuntadlo en el salpicadero del coche...si se pierden es muy posible que veamos a medio plazo los 1210$...

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2016)

Victoria inesperada y que ha dejado desubicado a mas de uno...:


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2016)

Enlazo el discurso de Daisy Hillary aceptando que ha perdido la partida de poker (el joker siempre gana y es que es de lo que se trata para los que saben de poker).

No lo traduzco todo porque no tengo ganas (too much work).

Sin embargo, traduzco las que a mi me parecen frases esenciales (por supuesto, pongo el enlace para que, quien quiera, lo escuche, en entero, si entiende la lengua del nuevo y último imperio (romano).
[los comentarios entre corchetes son míos]

"... Donald Trump ha ganado las elecciones ... y nuestra Constitución consagra el traspaso pacífico del poder y no sólo lo respetamos sino que lo estimamos como tal ..." [¿Qué necesidad de decirlo?]

"... el sueño americano es lo suficientemente grande para todo el mundo [¡esa manía de confundir el mundo con el País sin Nombre!], para todas las personas, mujeres u hombres, sea cual sea su raza [sólo que ser negro en el País sin Nombre sigue siendo jodido para la gran mayoría de los negros], de cualquier religión, para las personas LGTB [¡Dios mío! ¡Qué nomenclatura!] y para las personas con discapacidades.

_dixit Daisy Hillary_

A los que interese: fijarse en las comisuras de los labios de su marido, el ínclito de la becaria, como si dijesen "Vaya por dios, nos han jodido parte del invento".

Pero que nadie se preocupe, los Clinton, incluida becaria, no van a pasar hambre al contrario de los 40.000.000 millones de pobres del País sin Nombre.

The New York Times - Breaking News, World News & Multimedia

(el enlace al vídeo durará lo que dure)


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Chúpate Esa: ¿Solamente en los MPs ha habido "atrapabobos"? Te diría que ahí es donde menos se ha notado y sino fíjate en la auténtica montaña rusa que han vivido las Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc. Y han ATRAPADO en las dos direcciones, por tanto "algo" sabían quienes manejan estos cotarros de MIERDA... Hoy han destrozado a MUCHAS, pero MUCHAS "gacelas" y también a bastantes peces "GORDOS":
la SANGRÍA ha sido espectacular y hace tiempo que NO veía algo semejante... 

Y una de las mayores incongruencias la he visto en la fuerte subida experimentada por el Cobre y que lleva un buen impulso desde que se acercó a sus mínimos anuales... NO, si ya saben lo que hacen... Y ¡Ojo! también a dónde han llevado al Índice del Dólar: 98,66...

Realmente, como han cerrado la mayor parte de los mercados es TODO lo contrario a lo que se manejaba en el caso de ganar Trump, luego... Hay que ser muy torpe para no ver la jugada MAGISTRAL que han hecho.

Y dejo esto...

- Brexit: Trump vs Brexit: similitudes y diferencias de los dos cisnes negros más temidos en 2016. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21: Deseo que te hayas salido a tiempo y ya ves como has jugado con fuego... Tenlo presente para otras ocasiones, vamos si quieres seguir un consejo gratuito...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Nov 2016)

El efecto Trump ya ha tenido el primer impacto: he cogido un gripazo de no te menees... joder, gripe en el desierto, manda huevos... todo lo que pase a partir de ahora sera culpa de Trump...:fiufiu:

En 1998 Trump hizo unas interesantes declaraciones, que pudieran dejar entrever como ha jugado en esta campanya desde el punto de vista de comunicacion:

Donald Trump Said Republicans Are the "Dumbest Group of Voters" : snopes.com

Ha dicho lo que alguna gente queria oir... su discurso de ayer fue bastante aseptico... cuanto realmente hara de lo que ha dicho, esta por ver...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, dentro de la euforia que ahora sacude a las Bolsas, ha vuelto también la volatilidad en el Oro y hace unos minutos se movía bien al alza: en los $1288,25... Y la Plata todavía mejor: $18,860. Sin embargo, y ayer lo indicaba, sigue el fuerte repunte en el Cobre: lleva en estos momentos un +13,5% aproximadamente en los 3 últimos días. La pregunta del millón: ¿POR QUÉ? Y ahí dejo una interrogante a la que no tengo una respuesta con un mínimo de "lógica"...

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Moisés Romero...

- La Carta de la Bolsa -

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (10 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sin embargo, y ayer lo indicaba, sigue el fuerte repunte en el Cobre: lleva en estos momentos un +13,5% aproximadamente en los 3 últimos días. La pregunta del millón: ¿POR QUÉ? Y ahí dejo una interrogante a la que no tengo una respuesta con un mínimo de "lógica"...
> .



No creo que sea por las dos onzas que tengo de Andorra


----------



## racional (10 Nov 2016)

Si gana Trump: el oro baja.
Si hubiera ganado Clinton: el oro baja.
si hubierna empatado: el oro baja.


----------



## veismuler (10 Nov 2016)

Ahí está...Sr racional..vd. siempre tiene razón...je,je,je.
Lo mejor el empate....
Si hay que pillar metal..yo me pido el papel aluminio pero de "albal", por lo de "premium" eh...je,je.
Es Vd. el mejor..


----------



## gurrumino (10 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Si gana Trump: el oro baja.
> Si hubiera ganado Clinton: el oro baja.
> si hubierna empatado: el oro baja.



Pues precisamente por todo eso.

Guardalo .


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Si gana Trump: el oro baja.
> Si hubiera ganado Clinton: el oro baja.
> si hubierna empatado: el oro baja.




OIGAAAA, SÍ, VDDDDDD... ¿Dónde están los $750 que "pronóstico" para el Oro?

YA, NO se acuerda, ¿No? Pues, sepa que aquí le hacemos el caso que le hacemos, es decir NINGUNO y para nosotros, los "metaleros", cualquier punto de compra solemos aprovecharlo. Y que mejor ejemplo que yo mismo: dos compras en 3 días... aunque hayan sido en la Plata.)


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> Edito: # Charizato21: Deseo que te hayas salido a tiempo y ya ves como has jugado con fuego... Tenlo presente para otras ocasiones, vamos si quieres seguir un consejo gratuito...
> ...



No, no lo retiré por lo comentado en el foro, más allá de mr Trump a favor del oro, está el panorama que tenemos de elecciones, a la vuelta de la esquina, en nuestro continente: Italia, Francia, Holanda y Alemania, ¿quién ganará? El oro, y si este sube también las heces con pocos lípidos irán hacia arriba, me refiero al ETF JNUG; ¿Y si los riesgos macroeconómicos, sistémicos, geopolíticos y monetarios provocan que todo se vaya al garete? Tendré un bonito colateral de bonos del tesoro made in Trump. 
Puedo esperar, pero aún hay una razón de mayor peso, manteniéndolo evito tentaciones, las que apuntaba paketazo, las de aficionarme a este tipo de apuestas como subproducto de casino online.

En relación al porqué de la montaña rusa del oro en el día de ayer GATA (Comité de Acción Antimonopolio del Oro) respondía así a la pregunta:
¿qué es lo que calmó los ánimos? 
Operaciones llevadas a cabo subrepticiamente por los bancos centrales en las últimas 12 horas 
The big scandal isn't government's market rigging but news media's ignoring it | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

No se argumenta más que con este comentario y unas entrevistas solicitadas a primera hora de la mañana, hay que hacer un acto de fe, pero yo me lo creo.

En relación a la cancelación de los billetes de rupias, que los joyeros indios ven que empujará a que la gente a comprar oro.
Government currency strike to push many to gold - The Economic Times

En relación a las gallinas y Fulgencio, me ha recordado de algo que tiene que ver con gallinas; hace un cinco años, cuando estaba tan de moda el storytelling, oí esa otra historia de la gallina y el cerdo en versión adaptada. Se trataba de una charla de uno de los directivos de la empresa, decía que quería al personal implicado no comprometido; Él mismo, el directivo, se hizo una pregunta ¿sabeís la diferencia entre estar implicado y comprometido?: "Pues bien, si la empresa fuera una granja las gallinas estarían implicadas con los huevos, pero los cerdos comprometidos con el beicon". Hoy ya no trabaja en la empresa.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Nov 2016)

A ver, esto son 2 derroteros distintos, especulación contra apalanque, yo estoy con los segundos.

Es un comentario de los mios..no mas ::.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Si gana Trump: el oro baja.
> Si hubiera ganado Clinton: el oro baja.
> si hubierna empatado: el oro baja.



o sube, o las 2 cosas al unisono...::


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Y AHORA, ¿CÓMO DEBEMOS INTERPRETAR LA VICTORIA DE DONALD TRUMP? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## External (10 Nov 2016)

Acabo de ver en CNBC que Trump estaría considerando a Jamie Dimon (CEO de JP Morgan) como secretario del Tesoro. Yellen podría tener los días contados también... Todo rumores evidentemente, ninguna certitud. Mientras tanto NYSE alcanza hoy altos históricos tras que un Presidente proteccionista, anti-globalización y sin experiencia alguna en política haya sido elegido.

De verdad hemos de tragarnos que esto va 'parriba? Yo creo que la magnitud de los sucedido es tal, que las manos fuertes están generando una situación temporal de júbilo y positivismo con tal poder vender silenciosamente antes que el mercado se dé cuenta de la realidad: Estamos en recesión y Trump no va a arreglar las cosas, no va a generar un clima mundial de confianza, cooperación y libre intercambio, al contrario.

Señores, estamos viviendo una situación de percepción temporal inducida.


----------



## fff (10 Nov 2016)

Que Trump haya ganado no significa que se vayan a arreglar las cosas, porque dudo que sepa hacer milagros... lo que si es cierto es que -espero- no van a explotar rápidamente como tenia ganas la otra de entablar duelo con Putin.
Margen muy estrecho, pero los americanos, y la suerte, han girado la balanza contra alguien que ha estado demonizado por todos los medios de comunicacion -y seguro por un montón de gente a la que conoceis-, recordemos, controlados...
Entonces... les hará Trump el juego a los de arriba? Ya serán sutiles para hacerle creer que gobierna, y cuando no les interese lo liquidarán y tendremos un par de siglas más que añadir a las archiconocidas JFK...
En cualquier caso soy del parecer que controlar a Trump es más difícil que a la otra...

pero quizás hemos sido todos engañados... (modo LOTR ON)


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Nov 2016)

Hoy parece que está mucho más clara la razón de la bajada del oro: ""aumento en las expectativas de la subida de tipos en 2016 y 2017"". 

Copio y pego de la Carta de la Bolsa:

“Lo que hemos visto hoy es una continuación de los efectos tras las elecciones. Parece bastante claro que tanto la Casa Blanca, como el Congreso liderado por los republicanos, van a aplicar importantes estímulos fiscales. Esto es alcista para la inflación y para los tipos de interés”, afirma Ian Gordon, estratega cambiario de BoA Merrill Lynch.
Estas expectativas han provocado que la rentabilidad de los bonos de EE.UU. haya subido a un máximo de 10 meses, y haya contagiado al alza la rentabilidad de la deuda europea.
Por otro lado, las expectativas de mayores subidas de tipos en EE.UU. ha tenido un efecto claramente alcista para el dólar que recupera posiciones con sus principales pares.
En una primera interpretación los analistas barajábamos la posibilidad de que la Fed mantuviera sus tipos en su reunión de diciembre dada la incertidumbre que podría generar la presidencia de Trump. En la interpretación de hoy, -quien sabe cómo será la de mañana-, no solo no ha bajado la probabilidad de subida de tipos en diciembre, sino que ha aumentado. También ha aumentado las expectativas de subidas para 2017.

La Carta de la Bolsa - BOLSAS: Lo que ayer fue motivo de compra, hoy es de venta


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2016)

De momento la guerra contra Rusia, queda muy lejana...


----------



## frisch (10 Nov 2016)

Las elecciones del País sin Nombre, una vez más, no las han ganado ni los republicanos y (menos en este caso) los demócratas.

Las han ganado los que siempre las ganan.
Hay que meterse eso en la cabeza.
De una vez y por todas.

Las elecciones son el escaparate.

La tienda, la de verdad, está detrás del escaparate y, siendo un poco más precisos, se encuentra en ese lugar, de la tienda, en la que se encuentra ... la caja registradora.

En mi opinión, cambiando de tercio: no va a haber cataclismo económico. Las bolsas subirán, bajarán, volverán a subir y volverán a bajar (cada cual entienda cuál será, entremedio, el curso del oro).

Y, la pobreza seguirá subiendo, eso sí. Pero como la pobreza ya está enmarcada en el "compró usted demasiados televisores HD" pues ahora despierte y acepte que es... pobre.

Intentaremos ayudarle pero no se lo prometemos.

No va a haber cataclismo económico antes de que, como bien dice, el artículo del Robot Pescador: 

"El orden globalista [consiga]... la eliminación de las identidades nacionales, culturales, religiosas y étnicas y la integración económica y social de todos los países, bajo el dominio de un ... "

O como lo dice mi amigo griego Panagiotis:

De lo que se trata es de "desmaterializar" el concepto de nación, nacionalidad, de las sociedades ellas mismas, de las mentalidades de sus habitantes (aculturación), de su economía (empobrecimiento) y, si hace falta, de su propia existencia física.

Mientras no acabe este proceso de "desmaterializar" (chupar la enjundia), no os preocupéis: las bolsas seguirán subiendo (con sus "va y vienes")

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Nov 2016)

Me gusta el titular:

El Govern acepta aprobar nuevas cargas a los catalanes para lograr el apoyo de los antisistema a los presupuestos

No me acaba de gustar el contenido, en un punto concreto:

incrementar el Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales para compra de inmuebles de más de un millón de euros, *para compraventas de oro* y ...

Puigdemont copia para Cataluña el impuesto de Bildu a grandes fortunas | Cataluña Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Nov 2016)

A veces la gente sorprende con sus argumentos ...

Os dejo esto de Emilio Carrillo quien fue concejal de Urbanismo del Ayuntamiento de Sevilla y vicealcalde. A partir de 2009 subdirector del área de Hacienda y coordinador de las sociedades mercantiles de la Diputación; también profesor de Economía Política en la Universidad de Sevilla y de Desarrollo Local en la Escuela Superior de Gobierno Local de la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo (UIMP) y la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid. Emilio Carrillo ha escrito 23 libros. 

A partir de las 2h y 10m explica el porqué los humanos tienen atracción por el oro: 

Existen entidades, seres, los anunakis (ángeles caídos para los Sumerios) que son reptilianos, estuvieron viviendo en la tierra hace 61 millones de años. Ahora viven en un planeta llamado Nibiru fuera de nuestro sistema solar. Se estaba deteriorando su medio ambiente y han ido viniendo a cogernos el oro para regenerar su capa de ozono.

09 LOS AMOS DEL MUNDO. Economia y consciencia (Parte 2) con Emilio Carrillo

A partir de las 2h y 10m

["""url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xheGuLNON1w]09 LOS AMOS DEL MUNDO. Economia y consciencia (Parte 2) con Emilio Carrillo - YouTube[/url]


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2016)

*Charitazo* Anurakis...Nibiru...*ahora entiendo todo claramente*...el otro día leía también en algún lado que los extraterrestres venían a por oro y plata para hacer coloidal y curar todos sus males...no ves que todo termina encajando...Trump seguro es uno de ellos 

El oro buscando la zona de peligro como comentamos...ahora por 1260$, y el $ fortaleciendose como podía ser predecible.

¿hasta dónde?...no creo que se alargue demasiado en el tiempo, todo va a depender de essa teórica subida de tipos...esté o no ya descontada.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Hay mejores relatos de Ciencia Ficción...

# El hombre dubitativo: ¿Estás seguro? Dentro de unos meses "hablamos" sobre la tensión geopolítica entre EE.UU. y Rusia. Y no van a ser muchos... La "agenda", amigo mío, NO la llevan los "Presidentes" americanos. Y, por supuesto, que prefiero a Hillary Clinton fuera de los órganos de Poder... ¡menuda "PERRA"!

Y sigue sorprendiéndome el alza que está experimentando el Cobre: hace unos minutos +3,30%... ¿Ha cambiado algo a nivel económico en el mundo? Realmente, es INEXPLICABLE e imagino que habrá un momento en que podremos desvelar o "adivinar" que hay detrás de la misma.

Por su parte, los MPs vuelven a estar en línea con ese rango lateral y que está muy definido tanto por arriba como por abajo y que yo sitúo entre los $1306,80 y los $1213,80. Y entiendo que a este último precio nos podría llevar la ruptura con VOLUMEN de los $1248,90... Ya dijimos por aquí que era indiferente quién pudiera ganar las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. para la evolución del precio del Oro y ya vemos como el "Efecto Trump" se está difuminando... Hace unos minutos el Oro en torno a los $1260,50 y la Plata andaba por los $18,740...

Y os dejo dos artículos con los que no puedo estar más de acuerdo... El de Zero Hedge de "obligada" lectura...

- "He Won Because The Elites Want Him There, The Global Economy Will Collapse" | Zero Hedge

- El antisueño americano o un títere en la Casa Blanca

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sigue la subida en el Cobre y ahora mismo lleva un +4,94% en diario...

Y dejo esto...

- 4 bancos centrales concentran el 75% de todo los activos del mundo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2016)

Y volvamos a nuestra REALIDAD más "cercana"...

- Continúa la venta de bonos de la eurozona con atención especial a Italia Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Nov 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> Los internautas buscan 'cómo emigrar a Canadá' tras las victorias preliminares de Trump en EE.UU.
> 
> ¿Y porqué no buscan como emigrar a MEXICO?



Ya sabemos porque no se van a Mexico, porque son hipsters progres. Predican para los demas, lo que no quieren para ellos.

Me estoy descojonando desde hace dos dias, viendo a los "periodistas" españoles son hacer ni un solo analisis serio, ni una sola autocritica, y hablando solo de sentimientos (negativos) y comportandose como ellos criticaban a Trump antes de la victoria.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2016 at 16:01 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # veismuler: Bueno, no pasa NADA y yo también me suelo equivocar, POCO, pero está claro que me he equivocado en esta ocasión. Ahora bien, independientemente de mi opinión personal de que Clinton sería la elegida, en mi "barómetro" se incluían a diario todas las encuestas que se publicaban en los EE.UU. y hacia una "media". Bien, está claro que casi todas las encuestas allí han fracasado estrepitosamente y eso debe ser motivo de "reflexión"... ya dije no hace mucho que empieza a ser un "fenómeno" planetario.
> 
> .



Fernando, las encuestas, como los medios de comunicacion, llevan años publicando para su grupito ideologico, y no permiten fisuras. Ese aislamiento les hace ser unos completos ignorantes sobre lo que la gente normal de la calle (no los hipsters que toman "cafe" en la cadena de logo verde), con su MAC y su iphone) piensa y padece.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Charizato21: Hay mejores relatos de Ciencia Ficción...
> 
> ...



¿ No es proruso Donald ?...:


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sigue la subida en el Cobre y ahora mismo lleva un +4,94% en diario...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



¿Canario en la mina? Quizas sea que, anticipándose a la tormentas, se estén tomando posiciones en materias primas. No por el aumento de su consumo sino especulativamente.
No se donde vi algo sobre el precio del azúcar.
Caen divisas, bonos y RF en el borde .... de la burbuja bursátil ni hablar ¿Dónde metemos la platita?

No se lo gasten todo el fin de semana, pero no dejen de disfrutar mientras se pueda.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Tienes razón y ya hace tiempo que las encuestas sirven para limpiarse el culo y poco más... De todas formas, recuerdo a una consultora americana que ya en el mes de Noviembre avanzó el triunfo de Trump en las elecciones y le otorgaba más del 80% de posibilidades... Bien, esa consultora cuyo nombre ahora no recuerdo, NUNCA ha fallado en sus pronósticos en las elecciones presidenciales americanas...

# El hombre dubitativo: Que Donald Trump tenga simpatías por Vladimir Putin NO garantiza NADA y los que mueven los hilos son "otros", aunque a "favor" tenemos que muchos destacados militares americanos están en desacuerdo con la política seguida desde la Administración Obama y que iba a ser continuada por Hillary Clinton.

Y esta noche, con más calma, analizaremos lo que está sucediendo hoy en los MPs y que está cumpliendo el guión que enlacé en mi primer comentario del día. Y me gustaría conocer también la opinión de paketazo. De momento, sabemos que el nivel clave que colocamos ambos se ha perforado a la baja.

¡Ah! Charizato21... creo recordar que te avisamos de que esto se podía producir, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Nov 2016)

Interesante (escuchado en la radio francesa).

Nebraska, Oklahoma y California han votado mantener la pena de muerte (Nebraska que la abolió la ha restaurado).

Está claro que el ser humano sigue avanzando y los problemas se solucionan civilizadamente. La verdad es que es esperanzador en este mundo tan difícil.

¿Quién dijo aquello de que con el progreso de la Ciencia viviríamos en un mundo, por fin, chupiguai?


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2016)

No hay mucho que añadir a lo comentado. Cuando el otro día avisé de los 1250$ en plena euforia y con el oro por encima de 1300$ fue por que lo vi bastante claro, incluso comenté que se podría ver 1210$ perdidos los 1250$...

Tuve la sensación de que pasaría lo que hemos visto, eso sí, no lo esperaba de un modo tan "exagerado"...han movido el mercado de comodities como si de chicharros se tratase...es de auténtica coña, pero bueno, en este juego sabemos como se las gastan.

Tenemos de referencia los 1210$ ahora mismo, personalmente la semana que viene seguramente sume algun gramo de metal a estos precios, ya me toca, y con estos descuentos, pues adelantaré el autoregalo de navidad.

¿bajará más?...creo que la próxima semana se debería consolidar la zona e incluso subir algo, puede que a testear los 1250$, pero la debilidad mostrada estos días, es clara muestra de que no va a ser facil trepar a lo alto.

Personalmente me alegro, pues voy a muy largo plazo, y no quiero ver el oro dispararse a los 1500$ en unas semanas, lo prefiero por aquí o más abajo, no obstante, lo vivido nos dice que pueden hacer realmente lo que les apetezca dentro de unos limites.

¿cuales son esos límites?...supongo que son los que los propios productores manejan para mantener las minas en funcionamiento.

Os vaticino que vamos a ver mucha volatilidad en los mercados, incluido los de renta variable...no se salvarán, así que a quién le interese, que mantenga liquidez, creo que puede ser el bastión del 2017.

Un slaudo y buen comienzo de fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos de referencia los 1210$ ahora mismo, personalmente la semana que viene seguramente sume algun gramo de metal a estos precios,



El "problema", por lo que veo en las webs más o menos de referencia, es que les está costando asumir el palo de hoy, y los que hayan comprado amarillo a spot-5% para vender a spot, van a aguantar el género. Sólo si estas cotas se mantienen o si continúan bajando, lo veremos reflejado en físico.

Estos "sube-baja" y "baja-sube" supongo que vienen del metal papel y sólo en el metal papel se pueden obtener rendimientos u oportunidades a corto, para los que poseemos físico, lo veo como una oportunidad de seguir comprando, no como una pérdida de patrimonio.

Un saludo y muchísimas gracias por los aportes.


----------



## frisch (11 Nov 2016)

Aviso a navegantes:
En la misma página web.

Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores - Bolsamanía.com

_El Dow Jones marca un nuevo máximo histórico por segunda jornada consecutiva (hoy).

El Ibex cae un 1,7% en una semana muy volátil tras la victoria de Trump.

Y, como colofón:

El retorno de la inflación alivia la sostenibilidad del sistema de pensiones._

Para los que creen que esto es el comienzo del fin, en mi opinión, se equivocan. Esto tiene cuerda para rato. Luego los preppers (según su edad) ya pueden ir dejando los artilugios para ... quizás los nietos.

La cuerda es para rato porque no se trata de acabar en el Kaos económico (eso nadie lo quiere), sino que se trata de llevar al Kaos económico para poder quedarse con la enjundia de verdad, a saber, el ser humano, per se.

Ya sé, ya sé, suena a lo que suena.

Pero enlazando con mi comentario sobre la caja registradora de la famosa tienda ¿qué hay en la caja registradora?

Nada.

Excepto los pringaos que admiraos por el escaparate, van entran, compran y creen, por ello, seguir existiendo.

Se trata de pillar a estos.

El fin de todo esto (por mucho que a la mayoría le cueste entender, no son las pelas - que, como todos sabemos es pura invención, a través del crédito -) son las personas.

A buen entendedor pocas palabras.

Palabras sobran, entendedores, pues no lo sé.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> ¡Ah! Charizato21... creo recordar que te avisamos de que esto se podía producir, ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto avisado estaba, en fin ahora me toca lo que al teniente Giovanni Drogo en la Fortaleza Bastiani, frente al desierto, esperar la gloria. No esperar la gloria de una guerra contra los tártaros, sino la del físico contra el papel. 
______

En mi descargo diré nuevamente que no quiero ser tachado de conspiranoico con teorías desatinadas, no por ocultarme en lo que que no soy, sino porque me vea nuevamente en la tesitura de una nueva degradación: ¡¡¡privado del grado de corneta!! No no lo deseo, aunque la milicia no esta hecha para mi, algo que con tanto esfuerzo y sacrificio he conseguido no quiero perderlo.

No quiero ser tachado de conspiranoico con teorías desatinadas, pero es que me ha sucedido algo extraño, hace cinco minutos, he movido un libro que tengo por casa, de mecánica de fluidos, el azar ha hecho que se abriera por la página que trata de las observaciones sobre la estabilidad de soluciones viscosas laminares estacionarias, he pensado esto es un buen augurio, tal vez esta eventualidad de la apertura del libro en esa página puede significar que ahí se encuentra la solución de lo que ha pasado hoy con los MPs, con esa idea me he propuesto aplicar la teoría que allí se detalla, en esa página la de los flujos viscosos incompresibles con las ecuaciones de Navier-Stokes para sacar una conclusión con más enjundia a propósito de la caída de los metales en el día de hoy. Pero dada la imposibilidad de aplicar Navier-Stokes he tomado un modelo derivado que si se aplica en matemática financiera, el modelo de Black-Scholes para determinar el precio de determinados activos; hasta aquí todo dentro de la normalidad, ahora viene la conjetura …

La conjetura tomada a partir de esos indicios, datos incompletos y supuestos, es la siguiente: El lunes la burbuja de oro estallará, 100$ hacia arriba.

¿he perdido la corneta? ¿A letrinas?


----------



## frisch (11 Nov 2016)

Noticias desde Grecia (la del día a día)

Del Donbass ... a Patras

greek crisis: Del Donbass... a Patras


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, menuda Ostia que han recibido ayer los MPs. Y éstos han sido los cierres: el Oro a $1227,15 (-3,10%) y la Plata en los $17,332 (-7,50%). Desde luego, han pillado en un par de días a MANADAS de GACELAS y de "ESPABILADOS", es decir esos que corren tras los precios...

¿Cómo veo la situación en estos momentos? MAL, para qué engañarnos... y falta ver cómo abren los mercados el lunes y esperar que aguanten los $1213,80 en el Oro o la referencia que ha dado paketazo: los $1210... Si esas referencias se pierden con VOLUMEN en los próximos días, pues el panorama es claramente bajista y hay una pendiente de caída hasta los entornos de los $1097,80... SÍ, algo que parecía imposible cuando se produjo el "Efecto Trump" y la CELADA que había "encerrada" detrás... Estaba claro que una subida tan vertical era ILÓGICA viendo cómo se estaban moviendo todos los mercados al son que marcaban los de SIEMPRE...

Respecto a la Plata, el panorama tampoco es mucho mejor y si NO aguantan los niveles actuales hay bastante camino hasta los $16,269...

A "favor" tenemos que la sobreventa es BRUTAL y lo más normal sería que se produjera un rebote, pero ahora mismo aconsejaría tranquilidad y esperar a verlas venir... Francamente, la caída de hoy se sale de lo "normal" y es mejor tener prudencia. Luego, también falta que los vendedores "actualicen" sus precios y sino lo mejor es no entrar, a ver quién se cansa antes...

# LCIRPM: NO, los inventarios de Cobre están a rebosar... Tiene que haber otra "explicación" y, la verdad, por más que le doy vueltas no la encuentro.

# Arbeyna: Ya he comentado que es cuestión de esperar... Si se pierden determinados niveles, los "vendedores" tendrán prisa por sacarse la mercancía y lo digo por el potencial que podría tener esa hipotética caída y que, de momento, NO vamos a dar por válida hasta que no se pierdan CLARAMENTE los niveles reseñados.

# Charizato21: Es tú dinero, por tanto tú sabrás lo que estás haciendo o más bien no sabes lo que estás haciendo... No le des más vueltas ni busques textos rebuscados... Simplemente, has sido una "gacela" más y, quizás, ese mundo tan especulativo NO es para ti. Además, si hubieras sido "juicioso" cuando se dio el "Efecto Trump" ya debías haber "materializado", pero claro: las "ansías vivas" suelen llevar a la "ludopatía"... En fin, algunos con bastantes más conocimientos en esta materia, decidimos un buen día abandonar y porqué sería... Mira, sobre todo por Salud y Tranquilidad: NO tienen "precio". A ver si lo "pillas", vamos si quieres, sino sigue "jugando"...

Y dejo esto... NADA nuevo bajo el Sol.

- Gold Crashes To 5 Month Lows As 'Someone' Dumps Over $10 Billion (On A Bond Market Holiday) | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo esto para el amigo Tons y los conforeros que deseen visualizarlos...

- "Trump abriÃ³ la tapa de la alcantarilla de la corrupciÃ³n en Washington"- Videos de RT

- Los secretos de las catedrales - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Nov 2016)

bueno , ya esta bien de degradar a charizato21 de corneta para abajo , que yo limpiando las letrinas estoy muy a gusto solo , y cada vez que me lo mandáis a limpiar , me desconcentra con sus historias ,,, 

joder , tenia la intención de cargar un poquito este finde , pero si según charizato21 va a bajar 100 dólares la semana que viene , igual espero.8:

frish , interesante el ultimo enlace que has puesto , solo una cosa , no creo que tardemos 20 años con el tema de los nano-robots 10 años a lo sumo , pero para una pequeña parte de la población , el resto estaremos con la mierda hasta el cuello.

bueno , esta solución ya la hemos catado por aquí , al final se rescata a la empresa privada , y se multiplica la deuda x2 ,,,, 
Trump planea una revolución económica para cambiar EE.UU.

esto , juntamente con lo zerohedge de Fernando , indica nueva qe , y por lo tanto mas de lo mismo un tiempo. Un día saltara el canario en la mina y será un m. el ultimo , no será el fin del mundo , pero si un cambio total a algo desconocido .

bueno , me vuelvo a las letrinas 
buen fin de semana.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (12 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A continuación os voy a dejar un vídeo muy interesante y que va a hacer los "honores" a este nuevo hilo. Bien, es muy largo, pero no menos REVELADOR, por tanto vale la pena que lo pongáis en "favoritos" y después de visionarlo formaros vuestra PROPIA OPINIÓN...
> 
> - TODO lo que crees es una MENTIRA (Siempre nos han engañado, y aun lo hacen) - YouTube
> 
> Saludos.



Viendo el documental se reafirman mis conclusiones, Hay que destruir el capitalismo y guillotinar escoria a mansalva. Como localizar esta escoria humana? mira sus cuentas corrientes. Si tienen más de siete ceros al cadalso con ellos! :


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: NO, va a ser que NO... Charizato21 ya no es nuestro particular "corneta" y, por tanto, baja en el escalafón... Y respecto a su nuevo "pronóstico" qué quieres que te diga, pero SÍ sé que su "vehículo inversor" se dejo ayer casi un 25%, por tanto...

# BURBUJEITOR II: No sea Vd. tan drástico e imagino que también habrá mucha gente con más de siete ceros en sus cuentas corrientes y que generan riqueza para los demás... NO todos los de ese "club exclusivo" han de ser unos HdP, aunque probablemente sean mayoría, pero no es menos cierto que conozco unos cuantos que apenas tienen un cero y son auténtica escoria. Por cierto, teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje en cuanto a la Desigualdad existente, seguramente éstos últimos superan de largo a los primeros...

Dicho todo esto, en el fondo no le niego la mayor, pero con los adecuados "matices"... Y NO hay nadie más anti-capitalista que yo...

Y dejo esto...

- La clase trabajadora ganó las elecciones | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (12 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # timi: NO, va a ser que NO... Charizato21 ya no es nuestro particular "corneta" y, por tanto, baja en el escalafón... Y respecto a su nuevo "pronóstico" qué quieres que te diga, pero SÍ sé que su "vehículo inversor" se dejo ayer casi un 25%, por tanto...
> 
> ...



Solo dejan la opción de ser radical.... Los cánceres hay que extirparlos de raíz. 
Y permíteme que no comparta ese mantra de "algunos también generan riqueza para los demás" que es MENTIRA además de la trampa y el engaño de que ellos se valen.
Me hace mucha gracia cuando en este foro cuando se dice que este país el gobierno no proteje y facilita la vida al autónomo.... cuando la realidad es que las grandes corporaciones son las que se encargan de aplastar al autónomo :XX:

Que coños pasó cuando carrefour se hizo con el control de la distribución en España? no se repitió hasta la saciedad que "generaría riqueza y puestos de trabajo" .... y si género riqueza si.... pero solo para su dueño! generò muchos puestos de trabajo si, y mando a las colas del INEM a cientos de miles de "autónomos" que tenían sus tiendecitas de barrio por todo el país y que desaparecieron en un suspiro.

No amigo no, ante una pelea desigual entre uno poderoso y otro débil, al débil solo le queda usar bien sus armas (ser radical por ejemplo) para sobrevivir. 
Que no quede ni un Roquefeller, ni un JP. Morgan! Usando la técnica francesa 1789


----------



## nekcab (12 Nov 2016)

burbujeitor dijo:


> "...
> 
> Que coños pasó cuando carrefour se hizo con el control de la distribución en España? no se repitió hasta la saciedad que "generaría riqueza y puestos de trabajo" .... y si género riqueza si.... pero solo para su dueño!
> 
> ...."



Y no se olvide usted de lo más importante (Of course, para el Estado):
-más nóminas bajo el ojo fiscalizador del Estado
-menos autónomos que son algo más difícil de controlar sus ingresos.



Trump planea revolución económica para cambiar EE.UU dijo:


> "...
> 
> *Trump* está dispuesto ahora a echar mano de un tercer ingrediente, tan insospechado como problemático: *un plan de infraestructuras, con una inversión de un trillón de dólares* (un billón de euros) y con el objetivo de mejorar las carreteras, los aeropuertos, los colegios y los hospitales, de lo que tan necesitado está el país. Es su único instrumento para acelerar la comprometida creación de empleo.
> 
> ...



Coño, esto me suena q ya se hizo. Sumado a lo que se comenta de cómo manos fuertes regulan el mercado bursátil de manera inconexa a lo q se espera de un mercado libre... ¿repetiremos la historia de hace 70 años?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- BURBUJEITOR II: Hombre, en su comentario me da los nombres de unas estirpes familiares a las que por aquí conocemos como las "élites" y aquí, en este hilo, hay bastante consenso general en cómo se debiera acabar con ellas. Y eso NO quita para que le haga un simple "apunte" histórico: Esas "familias" nacieron o se beneficiaron de la Revolución Francesa, como luego lo harían en la Revolución Americana, Rusa, etc., etc. Y es que a veces, el pueblo llano ha sido utilizado para la obtención de unos determinados objetivos y que no tenían nada que ver con los planteamientos iniciales.

En cualquier caso, y siempre con los oportunos "matices", ya ve que no estamos tan lejanos en nuestros posicionamientos personales. Y aprovecho para darle la bienvenida al hilo y que se me había pasado en mi anterior comentario.

Por cierto, es raro, pero todavía no he tenido acceso al COT de ayer. Veremos si a lo largo del día puedo hacerlo. Y dejo esto...

- Gold, Miners Under Trump - GoldSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Nov 2016)

Curiosamente ha coincidido este artículo con un anuncio de venta de oro para inversión en la edición impresa.


*Los alemanes se pasan al oro
*

Los alemanes recurren cada vez más al oro como inversión refugio ante la política de tipos de interés mínimos del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), según un estudio de la escuela de estudios superiores Steinbeis, por encargo del Reisebank.

De acuerdo con este análisis, difundido este sábado, actualmente los ciudadanos del país acumulan 8.672 toneladas de oro, la mitad de las cuales en forma de lingotes o monedas, mientras que el resto corresponde a joyas.

“El mercado del oro ha consolidado su atractivo entre el inversor privado desde 2014”, concluye el estudio, según cuyas cifras en estos dos últimos años el volumen del noble metal acumulado por los ciudadanos del país prácticamente se ha duplicado.

*Casi un 80 % de los poseedores de oro se proponen aumentar su inversión en el metal precioso en los próximos años*, añade.

Lingotes, joyas o monedas

Los autores de este análisis estiman que aproximadamente *tres cuartas partes de los alemanes adultos poseen oro*, sea en lingotes, joyas o monedas, con una media de 69 gramos del metal por cada alemán mayor de 18 años.

Sumado a las correspondientes al Bundesbank, el banco central alemán, con un total de 3.381 toneladas a finales de 2015,* resulta que Alemania tiene un 6,4 % del total de las reservas de oro del mundo*.

Para el estudio encargado por el Reisebank, institución banquera especializada en cheques de viajero y mercado de metales preciosos, se ha encuestado a un total de 2.000 ciudadanos mayores de edad.

Los alemanes se pasan al oro


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Nov 2016)

Fernando, Paketazo, demas foreros

Buenas tardes.

Tres cuestiones:

1. Como veis el momento para cargar más oro? O es preferible esperar a diciembre o enero ante previsibles caidas?

2. Mejor oro o plata para cargar en este momento?

3. Fernando, estoy buscando un link que dejaste a un canal de Historia de youtube pero no lo encuentro (no apunte el nombre como deberia haber hecho)...Podrias volver a colgarlo? Era un documental sobre el Imperio Romano, pero me gusto el estilo de narrar del autor del mismo, y querria ver mas videos de ese canal. No se si sabes a cual me refiero.

GRACIAS


----------



## veismuler (12 Nov 2016)

1.-El momento es cojonudo...siempre es buen momento si no buscas rentabilidad especulativa ..si buscas seguridad...adelante y pasa de los vaivenes de su cotización. Haz un plan de compra dependiendo de tu poder de ahorro..(por ej. compra una onza al año y al cabo de 30 tendrás...30 onzas o casi 40000 euros a día de hoy, pero pasa de la cotización)
2. Los dos (oro y plata)...son como los gemelitos BBVA y BSCH..encuentra una proporción donde te sientas a gusto...te diré que la mía..es por cada 1000 de oro....100 de plata..un 10%...pero ahora incremento la plata porque su ratio con el oro es muy elevado..por lo tanto intentaré pillar hasta 70 oro 30 plata..
3. Que te conteste Fernando...

Aquí no hay preocupación... por ejemplo con el 7% perdido el último día por la plata y el 3 y pico por ciento del oro..en un único día alguno ha podido perder hasta 3000 euros, tirando por lo bajini,,je,je..., (no es mi caso), ya me gustaría haber perdido tanto, que significaría que tengo un pastizal...je,je.
Feliz finde.

Leche..astur..no sé que hago contestándote...si esto lo tienes que tener "mamao"..


----------



## frisch (12 Nov 2016)

Curioso (pero, en fin, a estas alturas, hay tantas cosas curiosas ... que mejor dedicarse, cada uno, a su jardín, y a ver si conseguimos entre todos hacer un parque).

Urgente: ¿Quién está asesinando a los oficiales de al-Qaeda desde el 9 de noviembre?


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2016)

*astur_burbuja* si quieres ajustar en este movimiento tu entrada creo que puedes ponerte la compra por los entornos de 1210$-1225$, para este movimiento reitero.

A largo plazo no me veo capacitado para decir que romperemos a la baja, si tuviera que apostar ahora mismo diría que va a depender de lo que pase con los tipos, pero a pesar de que rompamos, tampoco veo al oro en 700$ como se veía hace un año por muchos analistas...pero si se viera, por mi bienvenido sea.

Yo entre oro y plata siempre oro, ya me conoceis, y solo lo hago por el IVA, lo dije y lo repito, si la plata no tuviera IVA y estuviera al precio de spot aproximadamente, sería la inversión casi perfecta...como no es así, para mi la inversión más parecida es el oro en formato pequeño, lo más próximo a spot que podamos.

Si te sirve de algo, yo muy probablemente la semana que viene añada algo al lote de chatarra disponible...tenía pensado hacerlo con el metal a 1300$, imagina ahora con este descuento.

Pienso como los alemanes del artículo anterior, tal y como están las cosas con la banca/tipos/renta variable...es la alternativa "más segura"

*frisch* me quedo con esto:

_Más de un millón de personas han muerto a manos de los yihadistas durante las guerras en Afganistán, Yugoslavia, Argelia, Chechenia, Irak, Libia y Siria._

Siempre pagan los mismos..."los pollos/gallinas se les exprimen los huevos, la carne, y hasta los huesos y las plumas"...moriremos sin encontrar la solución, pero no tengo dudas de que se encontrará...cuando estemos preparados se encontrará.

Buena noche de sábado a todos, gracias por compartir vuestro tiempo y opinión.


----------



## timi (12 Nov 2016)

paketazo , comprar plata a spot y sin iva es posible , en este foro mismo , sin ir mas lejos ,,, lo que viene siendo una compra entre particulares. Otra cosa es que no se tiene factura , pero poder se puede.

dejo este articulo

Italy's prime minister could be next victim of populist backlash as Trump victory emboldens opponents

europa tal como esta confeccionada , le quedara mas o menos , pero tiene fecha de caducidad. Y si eso pasa , que pasara , prefiero tener reliquias bárbaras , que bits en el banco.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: Respondo a lo que me planteas...

¿Tienes una "pasta X" de la que puedas prescindir a largo plazo y que puedas dedicar a la compra de MPs? Si es así y prescindes de la cotización, pues la respuesta es SÍ, pero promedia y NO entres a "saco"... En estos momentos, mejor el Oro que la Plata, pero por la situación "técnica" de ésta última y que tiene más pendiente de caída que el Oro si se diera ese supuesto. Ahora bien, de los dos MPs hay que tener y aquí difiero de paketazo, pero entiendo que él tiene menos experiencia en la Plata. Y es que cuando ésta "explosiona" deja el tema del IVA en NADA, vamos en algo residual... aparte de que se puede encontrar Plata de leyes inferiores y donde el "derecho de pernada" no se ve reflejado y el conforero timi ha dado algunas indicaciones al respecto.

Si te digo la verdad, astur_burbuja, no sé si Diciembre va a ser mejor mes para comprar que el momento actual. Tradicionalmente, es un mes muy alcista para el Oro, pero tenemos la cuestión pendiente de la posible subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU., por tanto ahora es una auténtica "lotería" el intentar pronunciarse sobre este tema. Yo NO lo tengo NADA claro: por un lado el "sentido común" me dice que NO deberían subirse, pero por otro lado si me pongo a "mal pensar"...

En relación al Imperio Romano he colgado varios vídeos... Recuerdo uno que te agrado especialmente y así lo distes a entender. Pongo el enlace de ese vídeo y sino es éste será el dedicado al Coliseo. Bueno, ya me dirás algo...

- Causas de la caída del Imperio Romano - YouTube

También aprovecho para dejar lo siguiente...

- 321gold: COT Gold

- ¿POR QUÉ ESTÁN TAN HISTÉRICOS LOS POLÍTICOS Y MEDIOS ESPAÑOLES CON LA VICTORIA DE TRUMP? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (12 Nov 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Fernando, Paketazo, demas foreros
> 
> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ...




Hola Astur_burbuja

Creo que te refieres a este

Causas de la caída del Imperio Romano - YouTube

Bueno llego tarde ya veo que lo acaba de colgar Fernado


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo y aquí también se plantean el tema que he comentado esta semana: el Cobre... Y, bueno, a pesar de los pesares, las perspectivas NO son malas para el Oro y una vez más parece que el "físico" y el "papel" van por caminos opuestos...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/regardle...emand-increases-on-rising-market-uncertainty/

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Nov 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> 1.-El momento es cojonudo...siempre es buen momento si no buscas rentabilidad especulativa ..si buscas seguridad...adelante y pasa de los vaivenes de su cotización. Haz un plan de compra dependiendo de tu poder de ahorro..(por ej. compra una onza al año y al cabo de 30 tendrás...30 onzas o casi 40000 euros a día de hoy, pero pasa de la cotización)
> 2. Los dos (oro y plata)...son como los gemelitos BBVA y BSCH..encuentra una proporción donde te sientas a gusto...te diré que la mía..es por cada 1000 de oro....100 de plata..un 10%...pero ahora incremento la plata porque su ratio con el oro es muy elevado..por lo tanto intentaré pillar hasta 70 oro 30 plata..
> 3. Que te conteste Fernando...
> 
> ...




Al contrario, gracias por contetar...Me gusta saber la opinión de los demas. Soy lo contrario a las empresas de encuestas...:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 03:38 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Respondo a lo que me planteas...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando

Y acertaste con el video, era ese

Buenas noches

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 03:39 ----------




Tons dijo:


> Hola Astur_burbuja
> 
> Creo que te refieres a este
> 
> ...




Gracias Tons


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy BUENO el artículo que os dejo...

- Foro de Davos: ¡Estúpidos!, es la globalización. Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (13 Nov 2016)

Sabias palabras de Steve de SRSrocco:



> In one day, the U.S. Mint sold a third of the Gold Eagle total sales for the month of November. This one day Gold Eagle sales of 15,000 oz is preview of the massive demand to come in the future.
> 
> While the gold price has been knocked lower the past few days, this is not at all an indicator of its real value. Nothing makes sense anymore in the markets as Central Banks scramble to deal with the increased volatility in the currency markets due to the election of Donald Trump to the White House.
> 
> ...



y curiosamente hace una apreciación política que no es común en él, comentando que el buen rollo entre Trump y Putin va a bajar mucho la amenaza de guerra...



> Any American who would take it upon themselves to do a few hours of research on the internet, would find out that it has been the United States, not Russia, that has been more to blame for most of the hostilities in the Middle East, Syria and Ukraine.



Y considera que por muy buena voluntad que tenga el Trumpetero en hacer su cojoproyecto en infraestructuras, el problema sigue siendo la energía, que no puede pintarla:



> The situation in the global markets will continue to disintegrate not because of the impact of a Trump Presidency, rather due to the collapsing oil price and production going forward. While Donald Trump states he will make American great again, it will take a lot of energy to do it. Unfortunately, President elect Trump does not understand that the U.S. and world do not have the cheap and abundant oil to fulfill his lofty plans



si tenéis un moment echarle un vistazo:

http://https://srsroccoreport.com/regardless-of-price-gold-investment-demand-increases-on-rising-market-uncertainty/


----------



## Orooo (13 Nov 2016)

Habeis visto esta nueva moneda Krugerrand?

Al parecer es una version premium, conmemorativa del 50 aniversario.
Pero vale mas del doble...


Comprar Krugerrand Oro 1967 Vintage Privy 1 oz | coininvest.com


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Nov 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Habeis visto esta nueva moneda Krugerrand?
> 
> Al parecer es una version premium, conmemorativa del 50 aniversario.
> Pero vale mas del doble...
> ...



ACCIÓN: 
Una onza de oro se cambia por 1100 y pico euros a dia de hoy.
Estos tíos se piensan que somos tontos y deciden sacar una onza x 3000 Eur.

CONSECUENCIA: 
*Que se metan toda la emisión por el culo*.
Y que dejen unas cuantas onzas disponibles para los tontos que les guste pagar el triple


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2016)

El mejor análisis que he podido ver de lo que ha pasado en USA desde el punto de vista social y de mentalidad, que es fácilmente replicable a la España de hoy.

What So Many People Don

A destacar:

-El poco o nulo respeto del establishment demócrata, prensa y TV sobre la gente que piensa diferente y la ridiculización de la clase productiva enclavada en un aura de superioridad moral.

"Hillary Clinton, by contrast, epitomizes the dorky arrogance and smugness of the professional elite. The dorkiness: the pantsuits. The arrogance: the email server. The smugness: the basket of deplorables. Worse, her mere presence rubs it in that even women from her class can treat working-class men with disrespect. Look at how she condescends to Trump as unfit to hold the office of the presidency and dismisses his supporters as racist, sexist, homophobic, or xenophobic."

-Solución para la deslocalización industrial? Según los demócratas....Pais de pvtas y camareros. WWC es "white working class" y "pink collar" sector "servicios". Algo que llevan haciendo unos y otros en España las tres últimas décadas.

"The Democrats’ solution? Last week the New York Times published an article advising men with high-school educations to take pink-collar jobs. Talk about insensitivity. Elite men, you will notice, are not flooding into traditionally feminine work. To recommend that for WWC men just fuels class anger."

-¿ A quién va dirigido el mensaje demócrata?
Desde luego no a gente que quiere un puesto de trabajo razonablemente estable, mandar a sus hijos al colegio con ciertas opciones de ir a la universidad, va a la iglesia los domingos (o a jugar un partido de fútbol con los amigos). Trasladándolo a nuestro pais, desde luego no a la gente que está siendo olvidada sistemáticamente de toda política social y que ha pasado de optar a una carrera más o menos definida "estudio-beca-contrato junior-contrato senior-trabajo estable" a lo que tenemos hoy en día.


"Understand That Working Class Means Middle Class, Not Poor

The terminology here can be confusing. When progressives talk about the working class, typically they mean the poor. But the poor, in the bottom 30% of American families, are very different from Americans who are literally in the middle: the middle 50% of families whose median income was $64,000 in 2008. That is the true “middle class,” and they call themselves either “middle class” or “working class.”

“The thing that really gets me is that Democrats try to offer policies (paid sick leave! minimum wage!) that would help the working class,” a friend just wrote me. A few days’ paid leave ain’t gonna support a family. Neither is minimum wage. WWC men aren’t interested in working at McDonald’s for $15 per hour instead of $9.50. What they want is what my father-in-law had: steady, stable, full-time jobs that deliver a solid middle-class life to the 75% of Americans who don’t have a college degree. Trump promises that. I doubt he’ll deliver, but at least he understands what they need."

- Subsidios. Lo vivimos diariamente en España. 

"Remember when President Obama sold Obamacare by pointing out that it delivered health care to 20 million people? Just another program that taxed the middle class to help the poor, said the WWC, and in some cases that’s proved true: The poor got health insurance while some Americans just a notch richer saw their premiums rise.

Progressives have lavished attention on the poor for over a century. That (combined with other factors) led to social programs targeting them. Means-tested programs that help the poor but exclude the middle may keep costs and tax rates lower, but they are a recipe for class conflict. Example: 28.3% of poor families receive child-care subsidies, which are largely nonexistent for the middle class. So my sister-in-law worked full-time for Head Start, providing free child care for poor women while earning so little that she almost couldn’t pay for her own. She resented this, especially the fact that some of the kids’ moms did not work. One arrived late one day to pick up her child, carrying shopping bags from Macy’s. My sister-in-law was livid."

En fin, merece ser leido si se tiene un ratillo y se quiere practicar el inglés.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para ampliar lo dejado ayer por el amigo frisch...

- Washington Post: Obama ordena al Pentágono eliminar a los líderes de Al Nusra. ¿Eliminar a los testigos?

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (13 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para ampliar lo dejado ayer por el amigo frisch...
> 
> - Washington Post: Obama ordena al Pentágono eliminar a los líderes de Al Nusra. ¿Eliminar a los testigos?
> 
> Saludos.



No puede ser. Obama es nobel de la paz, nunca mandaría asesinar a nadie. Mandará a la CIA y los Navy Seals que los "rescate" para meterlos en el programa de protección de testigos inocho:.

Muy buenos los enlaces y comentarios sobre Trump de este hilo. Han ampliado mi visión del personaje y de todos los tejemanejes que pudieran estar tramando las élites alrededor.
Por supuesto está la sensación de no conocer más que la punta, de la punta de un cristal de hielo depositado en la punta de un iceberg.
Pero bueno, habrá que conformarse con no vivir en la idiocracia y aprender a salvar los propios muebles.

En cuanto a los metales, sigo concentrado en apilar onzas de plata cual aprendiz de coleccionista. Aunque veo el precio actual de los soberanos (+-280ypico€) y el de cuando empecé a entrar en este hilo (+-230ypico€), y me arrepiento de no haber empezado con oro en vez de plata...

Saludos a todos y agradecimientos varios por lo excelentes enlaces y comentarios.

Edito: Relaccionado con la noticia de fernando:
Obama directs Pentagon to target al-Qaeda affiliate in Syria, one of the most formidable forces fighting Assad - The Washington Post


----------



## gurrumino (13 Nov 2016)

Joder, solo puedo decir ahora mismo que tengo mucha información (de vuestra parte), y poca pasta::.

Gracias.


----------



## frisch (13 Nov 2016)

Muy interesante el artículo que enlazas Muttley.

Gracias por ello.

Yo tengo otra opinión (mejor dicho hipótesis, idea, reflexión) de porqué el pato Donald ha ganado.

Parto de la premisa que la masa votante (la masa) realmente no tiene ni idea de lo que vota. No se lee los programas electorales, no hace un seguimiento de las promesas cumplidas o incumplidas (las más, abrumadoramente), en definitivas cuentas, la masa de votantes no elige sino, por decirlo como si de un bolero se tratara "sucumbe ante el embrujo del pérfido candidato" con la ayuda impagable del Ministerio sistema de información y propaganda que como todo el mundo sabe lo inventó Manuel Fraga Iribarne Goebbels fundamentándose en anteriores sesudos estrategas ).

Esto en el País sin Nombre, en la China Mandarina, en Ghana, en las Galias y, por supuesto, en el que fue Reino de los Reyes Católicos.

La mayor parte de los votantes (el grueso de los votos) del pato Donald es gente desesperada. Desesperada por su situación económica, desesperada porque el sueño americano (del País sin Nombre) ha resultado ser una pesadilla, desesperada de asistir a un desastre que parece no tener fin (excepto el fin del desesperado).

Lo que uno ve en las fotos y vídeos de los massmierda, los "supporters" del pato Donald con sus letreritos "Make America Great" esos son los menos (votantes, me refiero).

Todo el mundo sabe que a los mítines van cuatro (o cuatro mil) pringaos.

No son esos (numéricamente) los que han dado la victoria al pato Donald.

No.

Es la masa votante desesperada.

¿Creen en Trump?

Chi lo sa?

Lo que quieren creer, sencillamente, es que no sea ... peor.


----------



## pellonis (13 Nov 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Tengo una duda con una moneda de plata que tengo. Es una Filarmónica de Plata de 2012. El caso es que la he pesado y medido y obtengo las siguientes medidas:

- 31,33 gr. cuando debiera ser 31,103. (0,2 gr. de más)
- 37,05 de diámetro cuando debiera ser 37,00
- 3,19 de ancho (en el canto) cuando debiera ser 3,20 (esto es más normal, 0,01 mm puede ser mi calibre).

La báscula no es ninguna maravilla pero está calibrada con unas pequeñas pesas y el error no creo que pudiera superar el 0,02 gr. en ningún caso. Hace poco medí un Krugerrand de oro y las mediciones eran bastante exactas, tanto de peso como de dimensiones.

¿Creeis que esto puede ser normal? ¿Alguno tenéis mediciones de las vuestras? La moneda fue comprada en una tienda reconocida.


----------



## amador (13 Nov 2016)

Es totalmente normal.

Las medidas de diámetro y grosor se van mucho según pillas la moneda (relieve, ligeramente inclinada cuando mides diámetro, etc).

Y el peso está dentro de la tolerancia de la moneda o de tu báscula.

Una con menos plata se iría mucho más.

Saludos





pellonis dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Tengo una duda con una moneda de plata que tengo. Es una Filarmónica de Plata de 2012. El caso es que la he pesado y medido y obtengo las siguientes medidas:
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin...

- Trump busca el perdón de Wall Street a cambio de más poder para la banca

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2016)

Interesante...

- Gold Gets Oversold in "Trump Rally"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: MAL, muy mal ha ido la sesión asiática para los MPs... ¿Y no decían que con los mercados chinos de MPs iban a cambiar las cosas? Y una M....A tan grande como la China Mandarina...

Y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1214,50 y la Plata en los $17,172... Esto "coincide" con un fuerte repunte en el Índice del Dólar y que anda ya por los 99,53... Y el EUR "sufriendo": 1,0793...

Aprovecho para dejar esto...

Deuda pública: El bono de EEUU sufre su mayor caída desde 1991 y arrastra a la deuda pública europea. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2016 at 07:05 ----------

# Rajao: MENTIROSOOOOO...

- España sigue suspendiendo la carrera contra el desempleo

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Nov 2016)

Mas de lo mismo, en otros lares:

www. ft.com/content/d3c02634-a4d4-11e6-8898-79a99e2a4de6]Subscribe to read


Y cuando digo "de los mismo", me refiero a "TODOS LOS INGREDIENTES", mas alla de la pura crisis de deuda.

Es del FT. Quitad el espacio entre www y ft para tener el link. Si no podeis abrirlo, simplemente googlead: "Mozambicans feel the pinch as ‘tuna bond’ debt crisis deepens"


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Parece que en esta ocasión podría ir en "serio"...

- La probabilidad de que la Fed suba los tipos en diciembre sube hasta el 90% Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Nov 2016)

En la misma página web (ya sé que alguien pensará: ¡pues cambia de página! Pero es que ... todas, son iguales)

Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores - Bolsamanía.com

_"El Ibex consigue evitar las pérdidas, pero no recupera los 8.700"_

_"Tic, tac, tic, Trump... el contador de la bomba de la deuda ya está en marcha"_ (de repente los massmierda descubren que hay deuda; si hubiera sido Daisy Hillary quien hubiera ganado, lo llamarían: ajuste contable).

_Trump dice que aceptará un salario de un dólar como presidente..._

_... mientras crece el miedo en el seno del Parlamento Europeo_

y como colofón, la noticia enternecedora del día:

_Vídeo | El anuncio navideño que ha emocionado al Reino Unido_

Vídeo | El anuncio navideño que ha emocionado a Reino Unido - Bolsamanía.com

Y es que, menos mal que la gente se sigue emocionando con chorradas.

Dios mío ¡Qué mundo!


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos...
Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro....y es de agradecimiento....
No sabía nada de metales y con vosotros he estado aprendiendo durante unas cuantas semanas. Llevo mas de 25 años trabajando mercados financieros y SE que ha llegado el momento de empezar a construir refugio. 
Este modelo no da mas de sí y toca resetear....ya hablaremos del como...el cuando para mí está bastante claro...Mid 2017-2022.
Tenía claro que tocaba diversificar y empecé hace tiempo...(el 2008 fue un claro aviso..y esta prórroga había que aprovecharla...) con bienes rústicos (cultivo y frutales) y una casita alejada del mundanal ruido con una huertita preciosa.
Ahora toca la parte de metales y estaba esperando esta corrección para ir haciendo una cartera física...con vosotros he aprendido las posibilidades que ofrece este mundo, gracias a ello creo que voy bien encaminado....he empezado con onzas plata filarmónicas (precio puro) y soberanos oro (relación tamaño-conocimiento-precio).
Ha sido mi primera compra (Andorrano) y estoy muy contento...es bonita la sensación del metal en las manos...
Espero que todavía el precio se estire un poco mas abajo....1.185$ incluso menos en oro y cerquita de los 16$ la plata....voy a intentar colgaros los gráficos...y ahí haré una segunda compra importante...tengo intención de mantener un dibujo 60% oro-40%plata.
Y digo una segunda y no final porque cuando empiecen las castañas...que van a venir...los metales acompañan fuerte en las primeras fases del movimiento....traducido creo que veremos el oro en rango 750-900 y la plata rozando los 10...ese será el momento de acumular a lo grande. 
Y además esta inversión me produce una gran tranquilidad en términos de Risk/Reward...porque puede pasar 
A) que el mundo siga feliz...comprando a 1.000$ de media oro...recuperas inversión en 10-20 años con toda seguridad...y/o mi hija se podrá hacer unas joyitas muy chulas...
B) que el sistema se medio estropea...proyección 2.000-4.000$ 
C) colapso fiat-hiperinflación....10.000$
La tercera pata será la diversificación de saldos bancarios y divisas...habrá que diversificar entre 3-4 bancos (todos unos piratas...pero minimizamos el riesgo de quitas que me temo veremos...ya sabeis que lo de los 100.000 del FGD es un chiste malo a estas alturas...)el EURNOK se puede ponerse muy bonito por encima de los 9,5 y nos facilitaría luego la compra de algunas acciones noruegas (alimentarias) de gran recorrido...y finalmente..un poco de CHF...pues tampoco vendrá mal...
Bueno...disculpad la chapa...tendremos tiempo de seguir comentando las estrategias defensivas que a todas luces van a ser necesarias para surfear esta ola que se nos viene encima..
Lo dicho...gracias a todos y a seguir peleando.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72146&stc=1&d=1479148103
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72145&stc=1&d=1479148103


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2016)

saludos silverbio ,,, aquí estamos , aprendiendo todo lo que podemos , ,,,, aquí encontramos personas que pierden su tiempo para que muchos aprendan y eso es siempre de agradecer

ojala se den los precios que comentas , pero lo dudo. Si se dan es para aprovechar sin dudar.
solo comentar que en el caso c esos mp difícilmente se podrán tocar en unos años , ya que darían el cante y provocaría mas problemas a nivel personal que los que pudiera resolver vendiendo algo.
Mi intención ya lo he comentado en otras ocasiones , es mantener el ahorro a largo plazo y si se da el caso c , se tiene que estar lo suficientemente diversificado para no tener que usar en unos años los mp's :o:o


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2016)

Saludos Timi....es verdad que es de agradecer el tiempo que estos señores nos dedican....a ver si podemos devolver algo de lo recibido...
los precios....son escenarios y proyecciones...y ya sabes que "cualquier parecido con la realidad..." pero a mi me parece importante tener mapas de ruta...
En todo caso...y mas allá del mercado ficción...pretendía trasladar que en función de los precios de entrada hay inversiones que presentan buenos R/R...si además te facilitan diversificación y cobertura para escenarios potencialmente adversos...pues definitivamente constituyen buenas opciones de inversión...por ello considero a los metales como un elemento relevante que debe forma parte en una cartera defensiva de futuro.


----------



## pep007 (14 Nov 2016)

Silverio, no asustes a la gente. 

Calla y sigue cargando.

Por cierto, buenas elecciones, filarmonicas plata, soberanos y vendedores de confianza.

Enhorabuena.

Hojala yo hubiera empezado con tanto tiento como tu!


----------



## silverbio (14 Nov 2016)

Gracias Pep007...
No pretendía asustar...(jejeje)....pero podría.
Por "obligaciones del negocio" me enseñaron en USA hace muchos años que antes de tomar decisiones de inversión había que meter horas...además, aquí, los "jefes" nos lo ponen fácil a los novatos.


----------



## frisch (14 Nov 2016)

timi dijo:


> .../...
> 
> se tiene que estar lo suficientemente diversificado para no tener que usar en unos años los mp's :o:o



Muy buenas noches timi.

Cuando dices en unos años, como ¿a cuántos te refieres?

Te lo pregunto porque (no sólo en este hilo), se habla de años pero rara vez, se pone un margen de cifras delante de "años". Lo cual, no aclara nada. Obviamente.

Yo, por decirte, cuál es mi margen de años antes de que la olla estalle (y, entiéndase que lo de que la olla estalle, no necesariamente significa que entremos en una época convulsamente convulsa que nos lleve al cataclismo, sino, por qué no, una época en la que, por ejemplo, ya seamos, todos, perfectamente esclavos y no nos hayamos enterado ni de la misa la media, ni la entera).

15-20 años.

Un fuerte abrazo timi.


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2016)

saludos frisch

no tengo fechas , si no lo necesito nunca mejor.
tengo 42 años , 25 años cotizados y no tengo la intención de jubilarme a los 70 ,, igual por ahí tengo una fecha en la que podría echar mano a los mp's
El tiempo dirá ,de momento cuando compro algo en mp's, eso desaparece , se volatiliza ,,,, y disfruto de lo que tengo , que nunca se disfruta lo suficiente


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# silverbio: Bienvenido a este hilo y aquí SIEMPRE agradecemos la incorporación de nuevos colaboradores, máxime si éstos cuentan con determinados conocimientos que puedan compartir con aquellos que escribimos por aquí y asimismo por quienes nos leen a diario y que son unos muchos "cuantos"...

Bien, como habrá podido comprobar, por aquí andamos gente con "conocimientos" y experiencia en los distintos mercados económicos-financieros... y algunos ya de "vuelta" como puede ser mi caso y supongo que también en el caso de paketazo, pero hay otros conforeros que no se suelen prodigar por aquí, pero que probablemente andan por esos "caminos" (atom ant, bankiero, veismuler, etc.)...

NO hay NADA "imposible", silbervio, pero NO creo que se puedan ver precios por debajo de los $1060,30 en el Oro y los $13,834 en la Plata... Y si se vieran, pues ya se puede imaginar Vd. en qué mundo nos encontraríamos y ahí el "precio" -la cotización- sería lo más IRRELEVANTE... Lo importante será tener el "FÍSICO" y a "mano", ya me entiende...

Y digo que NO veo que se puedan dar precios inferiores a los dados en los MPs por la "coyuntura" actual en materia económico-financiera en el mundo que estamos viviendo... De momento, están aprovechando la "virtualidad" para que todo vaya "cuadradando", aunque ello esté sujetado con "pinzas" y ya veremos qué sucede cuando se imponga el "peso gravitorio" y todo empiece a desplomarse como si de un "castillo de naipes" se tratará...

A corto plazo, veremos si el Oro aguanta la zona de los $1213,80 - $1210 y que son las referencias que manejamos tanto paketazo como yo y que ya dejamos expuestas cuando el "optimismo" exhacerbado ya había calado en muchos "metaleros"... Aquí ya dejamos claro que tanto daban Trump como Clinton y NO veíamos el porqué debían influir en el precio del Oro y es que además era de "cajón"... Los "impulsos" fuertes si no son sostenidos NO son fiables, al menos es así por regla general, y es que tampoco se llegó a tocar una resistencia relevante. Y en lo que respecta a la Plata, a corto plazo ésta podría irse a los entornos de los $16,269...

Respecto a "fechas" es conocido en este hilo mi trabajo de Prospectiva y yo me he "mojado" al respecto: 2018-2020 es cuando se debe ver lo PEOR... Y en el 2020 creo que ya llegamos al final del "desenlace" y que puede ser por las "buenas": hay buena voluntad y encuentran una "solución" -la menos mala"... O por las "malas": no hay voluntad y buscan que se "arregle" como históricamente se ha hecho... Es decir, o emplean la "racionalidad" o la "irracionalidad". Y ahora mismo veo con más posibilidades a ésta última, pero no descartemos la primera...

Bueno, respecto a otros activos: precisamente porque conozco el "percal", me mantendría lejos de las Bolsas (acciones, fondos de inversión, etc.) y SÍ que potenciaría determinadas divisas "físicas" y mantengo mi APUESTA por el CHF. En la NOK ya entré, pero creo que si se quiere entrar ahí hay que esperar a que el precio del Petróleo nos vuelva a mostrar su peor "rostro"... y que creo que se dará.

Y dejo esto...

- El BCE celebra la llegada próxima de la inflación en Europa en 2017

- Lotería de Navidad 2016: El mensaje oculto en el anuncio de la lotería de este año. Blogs de España is not Spain

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Nov 2016)

Curiosidad 1:

El mayor donante de Trump ha sido, con diferencia, Sheldon Adelson, …, que ha entregado a Trump un talón por valor de 25 millones de dólares.

Trump y los judíos

Sheldon Adelson entre las 20 persona más rica del planeta, no me extrañaría que en breve volvieran a iniciar la negociación para instalar ese proyecto extractivo para colonias tercermundistas: EuroVegas Madrid o Europa Vegas.

Curiosidad 2:

No conozco la biografía de Donald pero si la de su doble made in Spain, Florentino Pérez, gran empresario del ladrillo: Castor, concesión de autopistas, rescates … De momento las propuestas inmediatas del nuevo presidente pasan por el estímulo fiscal para el ladrillo, proyectos no productivos: muro en la frontera con México, arreglo de infraestructuras, … supongo que financiadas por un nuevo QE, que ocultaran de alguna forma, que no se note, que están aplicando las recetas keynesianas de su predecesor.

Concluyendo si bien Donald no es presidente de un club de fútbol, no tiene balones cerca, es posible que pueda dar grandes pelotazos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Vamos a ver... tanto Trump como Clinton llevaban en su "agenda" el "solucionar" el fuerte deterioro existente en las infraestructuras americanas, pero es que, además, tampoco tienen más "opciones" para intentar cubrir "agujeros", es decir paliar en lo posible la incapacidad actual para generar productividad + empleo + consumo de calidad...

En el fondo, Charizato21, estas "receta" es muy vieja en el tiempo y los Emperadores romanos solían emplearlas habitualmente cuando las cosas se ponían muy "malitas" y más o menos como ahora están en EE.UU. y, prácticamente, en todo el mundo.

Y NO veo a Trump con capacidad para cambiar casi NADA... Y es que cuando un barco ya tiene la línea de flotación hundida poco se puede hacer ya por él... y es diferente cuando da tiempo para colocar una "bomba de achique". Y me temo que no es el caso, a no ser que estén por la labor de "arreglarlo" de una puñetera vez... algo harto improbable.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (15 Nov 2016)

Buen artículo Fernando el de la abuela de la lotería...será un anuncio lacrimógeno y lo que queramos..pero el mensaje oculto es muy siniestro...es preferible decir una mentira aunque sea piadosa que la verdad absoluta.
Es lo que piensa la élite global...es mejor mantener lo secreto en nuestro poder antes que la chusma conozca la verdad...
Particularmente..hace unos 10 años que no pillo nada..pero nada de lotería..
Y en cuanto a los metales...o nos lo tomamos como una corrección sana o como un inicio de bajada mayor..ya sabéis como pienso, creo que es más lo primero que lo segundo aunque se observe cierta volatilidad...y sigo cargando..a plazos, pero sigo..


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # silverbio: Bienvenido a este hilo y aquí SIEMPRE agradecemos la incorporación de nuevos colaboradores, máxime si éstos cuentan con determinados conocimientos que puedan compartir con aquellos que escribimos por aquí y asimismo por quienes nos leen a diario y que son unos muchos "cuantos"...
> 
> ...





Gracias por su amable respuesta Fernando,

Es usted uno de esos perfiles que por su sensatez y ánimo de compartir me ha llevado a dar el paso de "voyeaur" a "participante activo" en estos foros...

Respecto a la posibilidad de ver precio oro (por ejemplo) por debajo de los 1040$ no creo que en principio signifique nada mas allá que un acompañamiento "obligado" a una reacción bajista importante y global de los mercados, como siempre ha sucedido...(otra cosa será hasta donde suba luego...eso si nos dará una idea del mundo con el que nos va a tocar vivir...)

Si los mercados globales (adjunto gráfico SP500) dibujan una C de 4 en el periodo propuesto (2017-2022), resultará difícil que los metales no tengan unas correcciones iniciales importantes...
Si consideramos que la cotización de los metales ha estado fuertemente intervenida "penalizando" de facto su posesión...propiciar un fuerte latigazo a la baja que obligase a activar stop losses (físicos y de papel) por debajo de los 1.000$ cobra más sentido aún.
Si además, en esa trayectoria correctiva se empieza a visualizar la debacle del dólar como moneda de referencia, se incrementaría la presión para que el mayor número posible de "manos débiles" entregara sus posiciones. (la previsible debacle del entorno fiat nos dará seguro juego más adelante)

Pero vamos al corto y medio plazo...los metales están corrigiendo el movimiento alcista que comenzó desde su suelo a finales del año pasado...podría estar estructurando una C en 5 ondas que le llevaría a los entornos 1175-1200 y 16-16,50 para la plata....(sin poder descartar algo más de profundidad si fuera una 2 correctiva) en todo caso, aquí o un poquito mas abajo tenemos zona de compra relevante, bien para una reacción importante que nos llevaría a la zona de máximos de este verano, o bien para iniciar un nuevo impulso alcista que nos llevaría a la zona de 1500 y 24...

En todo caso, mi opinión personal y mi consiguiente estrategia de inversión pasa por comprar esta zona (tanto en físico como en papel) esperando esa reacción alcista.

Respecto a otros activos, coincidimos en la diversificación de divisas que además facilitarían la entrada directa en acciones "estratégicas" una vez que la peor parte del dibujo se haya consumado.

Coincido también en su visión del OIL, su gráfico mensual necesitará de años para reconducir su situación, y creo que tras una visita "debida" a los 36$ desarrollará otra pata alcista, superando los 52$ para finalmente "probar" los 22-24$.

Bueno, no me quiero alargar más, que me empezarán a tachar de pesado...

Tendremos tiempo de seguir matizando proyecciones e ideas...

Un cordial saludo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72150&stc=1&d=1479219163


PD. Y también dejo esto...todos le conocerán por ser el protagonista de la película "the big short" evidentemente es un tipo listo y con visión, y aunque se haya pasado a "vender" metales creo mantiene una importante dosis de credibilidad.

Peter Schiff On The Markets


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2016)

Hola, silverbio: Gracias por su comentario y al que espero le sucedan otros muchos más. Como ya le comenté, aquí somos más bien de compartir conocimientos en unas determinadas materias y también de exponerlas a los más neófitos... de manera que, aparte de los massmierda, tengan otras fuentes "alternativas" de información, opinión etc. con el único fin de conseguir que formen su PROPIA opinión.

Bueno, ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo para poder departir con Vd., pero le diré una cosa: llevo muchos años en esto de los MPs y algo sé sobre ellos... Bien, le digo esto porque me cansé de esperar que el Oro llegará a los $978, aunque me quedé muy cerca... y eso lo escribí en estos hilos con el Oro muy por encima de los precios actuales, por tanto hace ya mucho tiempo... En cualquier caso, tiempo tendremos para ir comentando la "jugada" y no sólo ésa: hace unos minutos el Índice del Dólar en los 100,19...

Y dejo lo último de Max Keiser...

- La victoria de Trump, Â¿un alto al fuego en la Guerra FrÃ*a versiÃ³n 2.0?- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

Gracias de nuevo por la cálida acogida...seguro que tenemos ocasión de seguir intercambiando ideas.

Le devuelvo un apunte sobre el Euro-Dolar...yo creo que cuando se pase el efecto psicológico...ni los amigos de Goldman van a ser capaces de sujetar el dólar arriba...mas bien ayudarán a lo contrario....los macd de largo plazo dan pistas al respecto...

saludos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72152&stc=1&d=1479224887


----------



## frisch (15 Nov 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Buen artículo Fernando el de la abuela de la lotería...será un anuncio lacrimógeno y lo que queramos..pero el mensaje oculto es muy siniestro...es preferible decir una mentira aunque sea piadosa que la verdad absoluta.
> Es lo que piensa la élite global...es mejor mantener lo secreto en nuestro poder antes que la chusma conozca la verdad...
> Particularmente..hace unos 10 años que no pillo nada..pero nada de lotería...
> 
> .../...



Bueno, el anuncio de la lotería, en mi opinión, viene a decir (y como mensaje subliminal no deseado por los que lo han hecho) que las personas están necesitadas, nada más, ni nada menos.

Lo cual es cierto.
Siempre lo fue.
Ahora, en nuestro pequeño mundo occidental... más.
En cierto mundo, por ejemplo, en Ghana, desde siempre y hasta hoy.

No hay verdades absolutas.

Hay necesidades.
Actos de amor y, por supuesto, actos de desamor.

Lo demás es propaganda, aunque se tiña de religiosa (sobre todo).

A mí, lo que me llama la atención de este anuncio lacrimógeno (al igual que el que enlazaba ayer) es que en los massmierda, siempre hay una dosis de, junto al oro que sube-baja, la bolsa que sube-baja ... dosis a la que la casi totalidad de los lectores de este hilo están sujetos (en todos los sentidos), hay una de lacrimógena y, llegadas estas fechas (por cierto, cada vez antes en el calendario), más.

¿Dónde está la verdad absoluta?

En cualquier caso, ni en la pasta, ni en las bombas lacrimógenas.

Quizás esté, Veismuler, en el corazón de lo que uno busca.


Luego, en mi opinión, menos rasgaduras de vestidos y más corazón.

_Edito: yo nunca he comprado lotería_


----------



## External (15 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> PD. Y también dejo esto...todos le conocerán por ser el protagonista de la película "the big short" evidentemente es un tipo listo y con visión, y aunque se haya pasado a "vender" metales creo mantiene una importante dosis de credibilidad.
> 
> Peter Schiff On The Markets



Soy un fan de Pete Schiff, comparto su visión de los mercados y me fascina su facilidad a comunicar sus teorias, es un tipo pragmatico a mas no poder y no tiene miedo a ir contracorriente. Es un liberalista puro pero con sentido comun, raro en los dias que corren... Este tio de secretario del tesoro en los US arrasaria mientras que Trump piensa nombrar a un bankster de GS o JPM. El batacazo en unos meses (tras este momento temporal de euforia que contribuye a inflar aun mas la burbuja) va a ser de ordago ! 

Un saludo

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 23:29 ----------




silverbio dijo:


> Le devuelvo un apunte sobre el Euro-Dolar...yo creo que cuando se pase el efecto psicológico...ni los amigos de Goldman van a ser capaces de sujetar el dólar arriba...mas bien ayudarán a lo contrario....los macd de largo plazo dan pistas al respecto...
> 
> saludos.



Completamente de acuerdo!

Per antes podemos volver a la casi paridad durante 1 o 2 meses, aprovechando la borrachera / euforia actual. Veremos que pasa en diciembre con la Fed / intereses y en Enero tras la publicacion de resultados trimestrales... It will be back to reality, el batacazo sera tremendo...


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2016)

¡Vaya!, ya ha salido el anuncio de la lotería...todavía no lo he visto, pero hay cosas que se venden solas...con o sin anuncio...como por ejemplo "la esperanza" y "los sueños"

*Frisch* lo del a lotería en el fondo, y en la superficie, como todos aquí sabemos, es un negocio muy rentable...y un monopolio. O sea, la cuadratura del círculo...la mafia...el santo grial...la piedra filosofal.

Le quito a 45 millones un pellizco, y le entrego a una docena un puñado...el resto me lo guardo para hacer que el estado prospere y mantega contentos a todos los españolitos que no han sido agraciados...y si no están contentos...¡que se jodan, y jueguen más números para aumentar las probabilidades de pillar cacho!

*Silverbio* tienes que tener en cuenta en tus análisis técnicos que la masa monetaria se ha multiplicado en las gráficas de largo plazo, mientras que el oro extraido crece a un ritmo de un 1% anual...incluso podría ser menos si los precios alcanzan esas cotas que manejas, mientras que la expansión monetaria continuará por los siglos de los siglos (Esto es una realidad impepinable)

La dilución del valor monetario en terminos de oro, será a largo plazo siempre perjudicial para el fiat y beneficiosa para el metal...uno es finito y lo otro no.

Ojo, esto no quita para que existan mejores opciones de retorno en otras inversiones, pero es innegable que a largo plazo el metal ganará la partida de la perdida de poder adquisitivo... salvo que se encuentra algún modo de extraer oro a muy bajo costo y en cantidades elevadas.

Pero este último caso, solo se podría dar con una energía muy barata, con manos de obra barata y con filones de oro muy amplios (los chinos están muy cerca de estos parámetros, y sin embargo pagan el oro a precio de mercado)...los demás, hemos tenido décadas para lograr este hito, y de momento toca esperar y pasar por caja apoquinanado 1225$/Oz a día de hoy.

Yo, por mi parte y como comenté he entrado en la base de este movimiento en 1217$/Oz en concreto con unos gramillos sin importancia...pero bueno, para mi es ya "religión", y tocaba "rezar"

¿bajará más?..."rezaré al dios aureo por ello", pero es muy caprichoso y quizá no me escuche, así que veremos si es Hombro-Cabeza, y de nuevo Hombro, o toca subir de nuevo...la clave 1210$ cierres.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por vuestro tiempo y aportes.


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

Saludos External,
La verdad es que el tipo es potente y ha demostrado que no hace giros...mantiene sus posiciones contra viento y marea, solo por eso para mi sus reflexiones son un must.
La famosa paridad...dos años llevan los chicos de oro con el mantra...ya sabes que suelen buscar liquidar posiciones un poco antes de llegar a sus previsiones....para mi es compra clara, aquí o 2-3 figuras más abajo....
Keep in touch


----------



## frisch (15 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Veremos que pasa en diciembre con la Fed / intereses y en Enero tras la publicación de resultados trimestrales... It will be back to reality, el batacazo sera tremendo...



Yo no lo veo tan claro (y, por supuesto, no deja de ser una opinión)

No entiendo lo de "Back to reality" sabiendo que nunca hubo "reality".

No va haber vuelta a la "realidad" porque sencillamente, nunca se han hecho las cosas en base a la "realidad", sino al "interés".

Resulta, que ahora, parece como que a alguien se le ha ido la olla y todo hace pensar que le explotará el invento en las manos y volveremos a la "realidad".

Pues no. 

Nunca se actuó en términos de realidad, ni de verdad económica (compro-vendo-compro lo que necesito y, sobre todo, lo que *produzco *yo) sino que siempre se aplicó (pero es que cuando digo siempre me refiero a siempre, no sólo en 2003, ni en 1971 ni en 1543 (Concilio de Trento), el interés. Luego no hay vuelta a la "realidad" porque nunca nadie conoció la "realidad" de este asunto.

Sólo que hoy, la esperpéntica maquinaria no da más de si.

Pero que no dé más de si, no significa que se vaya a tomar por culo y que los que tenemos 3 o 400 onzas de oro hagamos nuestro agosto, No, eso no es así.

La maquinaria lleva tiempo reinventándose ante el supuesto cataclismo y el supuesto "back to reality" (en realidad la maquinaria es un continuo reinventarse) y está cambiando, a marchas forzadas, lo que usted y yo entendemos por "reality" (en castellano: realidad).

En otras palabras, la reinventa continuamente.

Ad Maiorem Gloriam de la Pasta.

Como botón de muestra (en otros ámbitos), por ejemplo, la realidad *virtual*.


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¡Vaya!, ya ha salido el anuncio de la lotería...todavía no lo he visto, pero hay cosas que se venden solas...con o sin anuncio...como por ejemplo "la esperanza" y "los sueños"
> 
> *Frisch* lo del a lotería en el fondo, y en la superficie, como todos aquí sabemos, es un negocio muy rentable...y un monopolio. O sea, la cuadratura del círculo...la mafia...el santo grial...la piedra filosofal.
> 
> ...




Saludos Paketazo....

Ya que va de lotería.....a mí los inventos con esperanza matemática negativa....como que no... será deformación profesional.

Coincido en casi todo lo expuesto sobre el oro y la galleta en ciernes del invento fiat....solo en un escenario intermedio entre deflación e hiperinflacion podríamos ver limitadas las expectativas áureas...pero este escenario no tiene la mejor probabilidad estadística...

Respecto a la masa monetaria....a ritmos del 17% anual esta la pobre...y mira la inflación....a este paso...podrían imitar a Roosevel en el 33 o al mismísimo Nixon en el 75 y "ordenar" el aumento del precio del oro en dólares....como planteaba en mi primer post....invertir en metales en buenos rangos de precio me da una tranquilidad tremenda en términos R/R....y si tienes la percepción/evidencia de que estamos entrando en tierra incógnita y en este contexto existen, además, ciertos escenarios en los que los metales pueden significar algo más que un gran retorno...pues tienes una buena prima de inversión....partir de ahí cada uno debe valorar y ponderar....


Y de precios....con los años he aprendido a ser más tolerante con los niveles...1209 es una referencia y así lo reconozco, de hecho es la zona esperada y sobre la que he realizado mi primera compra...(1218)....pero puede corregir un poco/bastante más con total ortodoxia sin influir en el desarrollo posterior del movimiento.

En fin, seguiremos en línea...gracias de nuevo...y un saludo.


----------



## External (15 Nov 2016)

Hey mate!

La famosa paridad je je...

Te dejo aqui un video muy bueno de Peter, defiende ante los periolistos de la CNBC que la reserva central es un Ponzi, el mercado un drogata, el QE la droga y que el dolar se va a devaluar brutalmente el dia que el mercado realize que estamos en recesión. Anuncia el armaggedon con una finura, convicción y lógica aplastante, cómo se torea al único monkey de la CNBC que se atreve a enfrentarse a él: 

youtube.com/watch?v=tBJ31G6FdhQ


Ya sabes que Peter predijo la crisis del 2008 años antes, no lo tengo como un profeta, simplemente me encanta su lógica y convicción, es un buen comunicador:


youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YTY5TWtmU


Cheers

PS: Two feet under??


----------



## Ender2008 (15 Nov 2016)

¿No va el link? ¿Lo puedes comprobar?


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> Hey mate!
> 
> La famosa paridad je je...
> 
> ...




Lo conocía...un grande.
2FU...Soy novato....tenía puesta mi ubicación...he visto que no se estila por aquí y al ver lo tuyo....me ha iluminado....y le hago un guiño...one of the best tv shows ever.


----------



## External (15 Nov 2016)

6 feet under rules man ! 

PS: Soy yo o el foro esta tonto con los links?


----------



## silverbio (15 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> 6 feet under rules man !
> 
> PS: Soy yo o el foro esta tonto con los links?



Sorry for the hipo. Thx mate.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Sorry for the hipo. Thx mate.



Heooooooo, que sigue sin verse, que quiero verlo hombre.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# silverbio: Como ya le comenté conozco bien los mercados financieros y, prácticamente, TODOS. Y en especial los de Materias Primas, por tanto también dentro de los MPs, la Minería: y hay algo que es "empírico"... un bien o material preciado cuanto más escasea más caro es de obtener y eso a la larga se refleja en el precio final. Digo esto porque Vd. obvia o no tiene en la suficiente consideración los costes de extracción... y añada a esto la monumental deuda que tienen las mineras. Por consiguiente, de llegarse a unos determinados niveles de precios, NO podrían mantenerse muchas minas abiertas y no sé si conoce que ese es el último recurso que pone en práctica una minera por los enormes costos que la medida conlleva y es que, en muchas ocasiones, sale más a cuenta extraer con ciertas pérdidas que cerrar el "chiringuito", aunque este año ya se han cerrado unos cuantos...

Dicho esto, evidentemente, NADA es IMPOSIBLE y los HdP que componen el "cartel" podrían arrastrar la cotización a dónde les diera la gana y de eso no hay duda... Con decirle que tengo los "huevos pelados" de haber visto auténticos despropósitos y el día de la elección de Trump ya tuvimos un buen ejemplo de lo que comento.

Respecto al Dólar, los más viejos de este hilo recordarán cuando "pronostiqué" lo que mis "pautas" me indicaban: que el Índice del Dólar iba a intentar testear sus anteriores máximos y lo dije cuando el Dólar estaba aún en el "subsuelo"... Bien, en el momento actual hay algo que NO "cuadra": la fortaleza del Dólar se sustenta en la NADA porque se mire donde se mire, NO hay más... ¿Entonces? Aquí creo que entran en juego consideraciones de carácter económico-financiero y, sobre todo, geopolítico, ya que un Dólar fuerte destroza la Economía de muchos países y les hace IMPORTAR una fuerte Inflación a la vez que deprecia enormemente sus divisas. Y creo que esa es la AUTÉNTICA baza que están jugando los americanos y a sabiendas que ello conduce al mundo en una dirección... Y esperemos que su final NO sea drástico.

Bien, dicho esto, está claro que -para mí- el Dólar es una moneda de referencia sin NINGUNA fuerza REAL, es decir en cuanto a su "sustentación" fuera de echar tinta a la impresora. Eso no quita para que al Dólar todavía le quede algo más de tiempo, pero no mucho... Y eso ya lo comenté hace tiempo: el Índice del Dólar ha consumido buena parte de su recorrido y podría quedarle un recorrido máximo de poco más de un año. Y es necesario recalcar que cuando alcanza su punto máximo se gira con enorme violencia a la baja... Bueno, silverbio, yo NO trabajo con el AT ni Ondas de Elliot, es más no creo en ello y lo hago en función de unos modelos matemáticos que en este hilo se conocen como mis "pautas"...

# frisch: 1987, 2000, 2008... Y cada vez es PEOR... Si la próxima será la "definitva" NO lo sé, pero que viene muy "fuerte" lo tengo muy CLARO y no solamente yo, sino que hay ya un amplio consenso al respecto, pero bueno cada cual es muy libre de verlo como le parezca y de acuerdo a sus conocimientos que en esta materia serán mayores o menores...

# paketazo: Aquí SIEMPRE hemos dicho que la mejor manera de entrar en los MPs es ir promediando en el tiempo y de acuerdo a las posibilidades de cada uno. ¡Joder! si tuviéramos un "pastizal" pues ya tendríamos el tema "cerrado" a nivel particular. Afortunadamente, en mi caso, hace ya muchos años que me dedico y, la verdad, es que sigo comprando porque me fío lo que me fío del dinero Fiat y más si lo tengo en el Banco de marras, ya me entiendes...

Y dejo esto...

- Ciberseguridad: El software chino que espía tu móvil (y que no vas a poder detectar). Noticias de Tecnología

- India, not Trump, is the real reason behind the crash in gold prices - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (16 Nov 2016)

Parece que todo el fiat depende de unos hilillos, unos de algodon, otros de fibra sintetica y otros de trenzado de cáñamo, todos arden, unos mas rápido que otros pero todos son combustibles.
Lo que no arde son los metales, si acaso se pueden chumascar un poco :fiufiu:.

Sobre los softwares de los smartfhones.. para mi cualquiera que opere desde un mobil haciendo compras, operaciones bancarias, ventas, etc, es un intrépido.


----------



## veismuler (16 Nov 2016)

Como esto está tan manipulado..ya veréis como hay una bajadita adicional el día que la Fed anuncie el cuartito de punto de subida.
Y malo, muy malo el que no recupere el entorno de los 1250 en el corto plazo.
A comprar más en el 1200-1180..


----------



## silverbio (16 Nov 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Como esto está tan manipulado..ya veréis como hay una bajadita adicional el día que la Fed anuncie el cuartito de punto de subida.
> Y malo, muy malo el que no recupere el entorno de los 1250 en el corto plazo.
> A comprar más en el 1200-1180..




Buenas....100% de acuerdo. Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro (y, por supuesto, no deja de ser una opinión)
> 
> No entiendo lo de "Back to reality" sabiendo que nunca hubo "reality".
> 
> ...



A propósito de la realidad ... he recordado algo que presupongo que lo conocerás, del Graham Greene francés, George Bernanos, en relación a la realidad y el realismo: "El realismo es la buena conciencia de los hijos de puta. Todos los hijos de puta dicen: la realidad es ésta y no podemos sortearla. Y la realidad es aquello en lo que se sustenta su condición de hijos de puta."

Curiosidades:

La crisis provocada por la escasez de dinero en efectivo de la India tras medida del primer ministro Narendra Modi está afectando a la circulación de mercancías en la tercera mayor economía de Asia.

Truck Drivers Walk Off the Job, ATMs Run Dry After India Pulls Bills From Circulation - Bloomberg


Después de vender la mayor parte de sus acciones en Barrick Gold Corp. en el segundo trimestre, el inversor multimillonario George Soros ha duplicado su participación en la empresa minera.

Soros More Than Doubles Stake in Barrick Gold as Shares Drop - Bloomberg

Pregunta retórica ...

Alguien nos enlazó la página 

Did The System Collapse?

Donde se muestra la distancia Este-Oeste, me sorprende, se va ampliando la distancia LBMA y SGE, y la cuestión el porqué las mineras no venden al SGE si van a recibir más cash.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Alain de Benoist: "9 de noviembre de 1989: caída del muro de Berlín; 9 de noviembre de 2016: elección de Donald Trump

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (16 Nov 2016)

Silverbio bienvenido al país de nunca jamás.... Aquí todos parecemos niños perdidos y Fernando debe de ser Peter pan.... Aquí el capitán garfio lo tiene de plata... El garfio.... Je je.... Tenemos al sr racional... El reloj del cocodrilo es el tiempo que falta para el colapso.... Aquí no hay tiempo para el aburrimiento... Algunos duermen como Smaug.... El dragón de los hobbits... con el colchón de metal... Tenemos a gurumino que no está mal del perolo... Aunque diga que sí.... Tenemos de todo... Bienvenido al frenopatico.... Jajajaaja


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2016)

Mientras el oro sigue en punto muerto, el bitcoin sigue sumando, y ya suma $720 el BTC, ya queda claro que alcanzara el precio de la onza de oro, teniendo en cuenta que hay muchas mas onzas de oro que btc en el mundo, tiene sentido que ocurra, y que lo supere. Ejercicio para esta tarde, calcular a cuanto deberia estar el btc teniendo en cuenta que solo habra como maximo 21 millones, en relación al precio del oro y las oz existentes.


----------



## Jarel! (16 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Mientras el oro sigue en punto muerto, el bitcoin sigue sumando, y ya suma $720 el BTC, ya queda claro que alcanzara el precio de la onza de oro, teniendo en cuenta que hay muchas mas onzas de oro que btc en el mundo, tiene sentido que ocurra, y que lo supere. Ejercicio para esta tarde, calcular a cuanto deberia estar el btc teniendo en cuenta que solo habra como maximo 21 millones, en relación al precio del oro y las oz existentes.



Es curioso que posiciones mejor el BTC respecto al oro por ser finito y no posiciones el oro respecto a los papeles de colores por el mismo motivo.

El BTC por ahora es finito.... el oro por ahora y por siempre será finito....

;-)


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2016)

Jarel! dijo:


> el oro por ahora y por siempre será finito....
> 
> ;-)



No, cada año se extraen varias toneladas de oro, y no parece agotarse.


----------



## Jarel! (16 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> No, cada año se extraen varias toneladas de oro, y no parece agotarse.



Claro, claro........ se extrae y a la mañana siguiente vuelve a estar ahí.......

gracias por la aclaración, entiendo que con el agua de un pantano pasa lo mismo.


----------



## silverbio (16 Nov 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Silverbio bienvenido al país de nunca jamás.... Aquí todos parecemos niños perdidos y Fernando debe de ser Peter pan.... Aquí el capitán garfio lo tiene de plata... El garfio.... Je je.... Tenemos al sr racional... El reloj del cocodrilo es el tiempo que falta para el colapso.... Aquí no hay tiempo para el aburrimiento... Algunos duermen como Smaug.... El dragón de los hobbits... con el colchón de metal... Tenemos a gurumino que no está mal del perolo... Aunque diga que sí.... Tenemos de todo... Bienvenido al frenopatico.... Jajajaaja



Hola Veismuler....suena divertido....encantado de apuntarme....
un cordial saludo.


----------



## frisch (16 Nov 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> A propósito de la realidad ... he recordado algo que presupongo que lo conocerás, del Graham Greene francés, George Bernanos, en relación a la realidad y el realismo: "El realismo es la buena conciencia de los hijos de puta. Todos los hijos de puta dicen: la realidad es ésta y no podemos sortearla. Y la realidad es aquello en lo que se sustenta su condición de hijos de puta."
> 
> .../...



off-topic.

Sí es uno de los autores que he decidido volver a leer, empezando por su primera novela "Sous le soleil de Satan".

Bernanos era un tipo fuera de lo común. Cristiano, heterodoxo para lo que se estilaba en la época (y aún ahora), una persona con conciencia. Era, además, un señor (concepto que hoy en día es incomprensible por la inmensa mayoría). No voy a hacer su panegírico y menos en este hilo pero te diré que en las Galias, hoy, nadie tiene ni idea de quién es este señor, ni obviamente qué es lo que dijo y escribió y, lo peor, y muy sintomático, ni ganas que se tienen.

Hay otros así, Emmanuel Mounier fue otro, y tantos otros, que en los cursus del sistema de enseñanza francés, sencillamente fueron, por fuerte que parezca el término, erradicados.

Por cierto, y esto ya en cuanto al olor del hilo desde ayer, hay como "troll"ebuses al canto ¿no?

Un fuerte abrazo Charitazo21


----------



## silverbio (16 Nov 2016)

bankiero dijo:


> Necesito ayuda para interpretar este esquema.
> La idea es clasificar que activos se comportan mejor dependiendo de los datos macro y política monetaria en cada momento.



Hola Bankiero, 
Si me permites intento darte alguna pista...

El esquema que presentas hace referencia a las 4 posiciones básicas de la curva de tipos...
1. Bear Steepener...Guiada por los tipos a largo plazo que crecen las rápido que los de corto ampliándose el spread. la causa suele ser la inflación o su previsión. Bajista por su efecto sobre la economía.
2. Bull Steepener...Guiada por tipos a c/p que caen mas rápido que los de l/p ampliándose el spread. La causa suele ser rebajas en los tipos FED. Alcista
3. Bull Flattener...Guiada por los tipos a l/p que caen mas rápido que lo de c/p aplanándose el spread al converger. la causa suele ser la inflación o la necesidad de seguridad en la inversión. Alcista
4. Bear Flattener...Guiad por tipos a c/p que crecen mas rápido que los de l/p reduciéndos del spread al converger tipos..la causa subidas de FED FUND rates por la FOMC. Bajista

Igual se entiende mejor con un grafico de spread de tipos a 2 y 10 años en el que se ve bien como se aplana, caminando hacia 0% de spread (flattener) debido a las incertidumbres económicas..
Si la curva se invirtiera (parece que va a ello...) los tipos a corto serían mayores que los de largo plazo...y USA tendría una recesión pendiente...

Algunos opinan que puede no invertirse....y que los tipos a corto subirán ya que el flattener se ha visto influenciado por la preocupación de los inversores (inversores compran largo plazo, bajan tipos y venden corto plazo suben tipos), la situación de la renta fija en el mundo (tipos negativos en muchos casos) que hacen que a pesar de pagar un hedge de divisa se compre treasury, y finalmente el efecto QE que rebaja la prima por invertir largo plazo...

Para la tipología de activos que planteas....y dado que estamos en un entorno flattener (caiga quien caiga) tienes dos opciones...creer que la FED va a subir tipos (creo que tiene que hacerlo por obligación si quiere tener algo de margen luego para bajarlos a toda velocidad)...en ese caso BEAR...cash (cash metal, añado yo) valores defensivos y volatilidad o creerte que lo van a arreglar bajando tipos y buscar deuda largo y valores de crecimiento...(mal negocio en mi humilde opinión)...

Bueno, siento la chapa y espero poder haberte aclarado algo. saludos.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72159&stc=1&d=1479324592


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# racional: Mire hasta podría "entenderle" si me hablara del BitCoin cuando yo lo "conocí", es decir a $5 y no hace tantos años de ello, peroooo ¿ahora? Lo mismo respecto a Amazon cuando Vd. se paseó por aquí "orquestando" un valor que está más que "recalentado"... Y lo único que me choca es que los "venda" como mejores que el Oro... Bueno, ya tengo dicho que para gustos los colores y que cada cual meta su dinero donde mejor le plazca.

Por cierto, dado que Vd. tiene poca "originalidad" en sus planteamientos, ¿por qué no explora la posibilidad de invertir en la carne de Wagyu (mal conocida como de Kobe)?

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido bastante interesante...

- Merk Insights - Gold: What's Next?

Saludos.

Edito: Coloco un mejor enlace sobre el mismo artículo...

- What

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ejercicio para esta tarde, calcular a cuanto deberia estar el btc teniendo en cuenta que solo habra como maximo 21 millones, en relación al precio del oro y las oz existentes.



El ejercicio que propones es netamente teórico, papel, calculadora, unas sencillas operaciones y obtienes el resultado.

Parte de la premisa que para nosotros el oro es refugio de valor, no inversión. Es fácil llegar a la conclusión que lo mucho o poco que cada uno posea, es en físico, no en papel.

Ahora te propongo un ejercicio práctico. 

Sus bitcoins están almacenadas en "la nube" mis soberanos están almacenados en mi "zapatero". Ante un escenario de "quita", ante un escenario de problema informático. Sitúe sus bitcoins y sitúe mis soberanos (no necesita ni papel ni calculadora)


En otro orden de temas, hemos tratado en varias ocasiones el asunto de la guerra por parte de los gobiernos contra el papel moneda, bien pensaba que se trataba sólo de una cuestión Europera, pues en la India parece que también andan revueltos.... nos esperan años muy interesantes.


India Eliminates 80% of its Cash- Gold Next? | MarketSlant

Silverbio, bienvenido al hilo. Me llama mucho la atención cuando personas relacionadas el mundo de la bolsa y finanzas "dan un paso atrás" y buscan refugio en lo tangible (tome nota Sr. Racional)


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Es bastante lógico y normal que mucha gente que se dedica al mundo de las finanzas se pase a los MPs y dentro de esa diversificación que suele emplear. Además, con más motivo, ya que al conocer de "cerca" la situación REAL a nivel económico-financiero, pues como que se percibe también de forma CLARA cómo va a acabar todo este "tinglado" que tienen montado.

Respecto a "racional" poco se puede comentar con alguien que todo lo ve mejor que el Oro... Evidentemente, en esa inquina contra el Oro subyace una buena "leche" recibida e imagino que por especular con pleno desconocimiento de lo que tenía entre "manos"... No fuera a ser simple "papel". De todas formas, a "racional" sólo hay que decirle una cosa que es REAL y DEMOSTRABLE: los únicos activos financieros conocidos que NO han quebrado NUNCA son los MPs. Dicho esto, poco más hay que añadir.

Y dejo un buen artículo de opinión...

- Nueva legislatura, mismo mal: falta una política industrial

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante lo que os dejo...

- Noticias de Cataluña: La falsa moneda. Blogs de Big Data

- http://moneyweek.com/a-strong-us-dollar-a-tumbling-yuan-so-why-arent-markets-collapsing/

- Las exportaciones de Singapur caen un 12 % en octubre, más de los previsto Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Nov 2016)

Yo creo que el Sr racional tiene más metal que iron-man..lo que pasa es que le gusta el requiebro y el chotis...es un crack y si no existiese habría que inventarlo..le da la contraparte al hilo...yo me lo imagino como partiéndose de la risa cada vez que hace un comentario y se le contesta, acoplado en su sillón. El más grande...je,je.
Y el oro y la plata..se van para abajo salvo que el Sr racional nos pida que asaltemos fort knox...yo no puedo ir porque tengo que comprar acciones de amazon...las que suelte el sr. racional..si no, no...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2016)

Hombre, veismuler, son formas de verlo... A "racional" le tenemos un especial "Cariño" en este hilo porque nos pone el "toque de humor" y le da cierta "Salsa" al hilo. Que sea "metalero" convencido lo pongo en duda, aunque él mismo ha afirmado poseer Oro físico, pero claro eso sólo lo sabe él. 

No te creas que se toma las críticas con mucho "humor" -que también...- y le recuerdo que una vez me respondió con un comentario de verdad y no con esas absurdas sentencias de una línea... Bien, el "repaso" que recibió fue monumental y los más viejos lo recordarán, pero vamos ya le he dado bastantes a lo largo de los últimos años y lo que le queda... vamos mientras él quiera.

De todas formas, veismuler, es un tipo que, realmente, me cae bien, pero por ese punto de "contraparte" que nos gusta a los que solemos ser más polémicos. Y creo que él también lo percibe así y, al menos, en este hilo se le ha tratado mejor que en otros hilos "metaleros".

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (17 Nov 2016)

Yo lo que veo para el corto plazo: más impuestos y más inflación.

El saqueo continúa.

Y todavía hay gente que dice que la deflación es mala.... es una bendición


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Nov 2016)

Parece que hay rally de fin de año para el oro, según lo que indica José Luís me recuperaré con creces después del Trumpazo y mi temeraria apuesta por la ETF apalancados --- cosa que también originó mi degradación pasar de Corneta a Letrinas - situación parecida a la de Amélie Nothomb en un empresa de Japón y que relata estupendamente en la ficción autobiográfica "Estupor y Temblores" ----

El asunto ... José Luís Carpatos escribe:

"El oro en los últimos días, lo está pasando mal, por todo el lío que se ha montado con las elecciones de EEUU, pero su estacionalidad natural es muy clara. Conforme se acercan las fiestas de fin de año, sube y mucho"

Y también parece que este rally funciona con la plata ... 

Situación intradía. Tras Trump, el miedo real está en los bonos


En el artículo enlaza gráficos históricos para argumentarlo, son de Seasonax (empresa especializada en la generación de gráficos que muestran patrones en los mercados financieros)


----------



## Morsa (17 Nov 2016)

Dejo un off topic relacionada con el noble metal en otros sitios menos nobles. Aunque me temo que esto debería ir en "introducción del oro", no en evolución!

Un empleado de la Casa de la Moneda de Canadá consigue robar 170.000


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Nov 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> ¿Varias Toneladas?; 2.500 a 3.500 T quizás
> ...



A mayor abundamiento en lo comentado, publicado en estos días ...







Goldcorp Inc., tercer mayor productor de oro: "La disminución en la extracción del oro está a punto de marcar el comienzo de la mayor caída de la producción en una década ..."

Decade of Gold Mine Declines Poised to Spur Deals, Prices - Bloomberg

Pico de Oro a nivel mundial

Peak Gold Globally


----------



## veismuler (17 Nov 2016)

charitazo...no digas nada del rally de fin de año..que te degradan otra vez..nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Tienes que decir que el oro baja........o que te has puesto corto...si nos quieres algo cambia lo del rally....nooooooo....je,je..


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Nov 2016)

Unas preguntas al foro

Primera:
¿Es cierto que desde el gobierno ruso se está planteando la posibilidad de poner en circulación el rublo de plata? 

Segunda:
¿Es cierto que el gobierno Chino está deshaciéndose de gran parte de los bonos USA en África y Sudamérica a cambio de recursos naturales? 

Tercera:

Hoy en día está probado científicamente que la transmutación del plomo en oro - aquello de los alquimistas, los herméticos, rosacruces … - es posible. El problema es que se necesita consumir tanta energía que el oro resultante es carísimo. Pero si llegara el oro a un determinado valor en que esto fuera rentable posiblemente se utilizarán las grandes instalaciones industriales (centrales nucleares, eólicas, …) para fabricar oro; la población se vería aún más privada de la energía. 

¿Alguien sabría determinar el precio de la onza para que está hipótesis pudiera ser cierta? - No me hace falta un precio exacto, más o menor una horquilla de posibilidad -.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Nov 2016)

timi dijo:


> saludos frisch
> 
> no tengo fechas , si no lo necesito nunca mejor.
> tengo 42 años , 25 años cotizados y no tengo la intención de jubilarme a los 70 ,, igual por ahí tengo una fecha en la que podría echar mano a los mp's
> El tiempo dirá ,de momento cuando compro algo en mp's, eso desaparece , se volatiliza ,,,, y disfruto de lo que tengo , que nunca se disfruta lo suficiente



Otro chico de los 70`s como servidor...ya no se hacen hombres como nosotros...


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2016)

A estas horas el oro tonteando con el soporte clave...tanto tontear nos llevará irremediablemente a perderlo. Cuando esto suceda, veremos que hay por abajo.

Mientras el €/$ nos deja casi a "pre" respecto al precio del oro en €, no obstante esto podría cambiar en cualquier momento, tanto a peor para el euro, com oa mejor para el oro...iremos viendolo en directo, pero la paridad cada vez está más cercana.

*Charitazo* ha sido hablar tú, y el oro ha caido de 1230$ a 1210$...estamos hablando entre bambalinas todos los del foro para regalarte un soberano si estas callado un tiempo 

Fuera coñas, en cuanto a tus preguntas:

Rublo de plata...más quisieran los rusos...a ver si no vemos más bien rublos de cartón.

Chinos endiñando deuda americana a los paises más endeudados del mundo por recursos...esos recursos ya están más hipotecados que la vivienda de Carpanta.

Convertir plomo en oro...solo convertir un solo átomo consumiría la nitra de energía, y no es seguro que se lograse...antes de hacer eso, se dedicarían a la antimateria, que para uso militar valdría bastante más que el propio oro y el costo energético no diferiría mucho.

Es más barato pagar a 100.000 personas por horas, y ponerlas a batear ríos y remover tierra.

Yo no te puedo decir cuanto costaría hacer una onza de oro con plomo, dudo que sea viable hoy en día, pero de serlo, supongo que el costo sería de cientos de millones de $.

*Morsa* si te han de dar por detrás...pues que sea con clase, y por que no...¡con oro de primera!

Encima lo "jodieron" por meter el dinero de la venta del oro en el banco...se lo tiene merecido por no quedarse con el oro directamente hasta la jubilación.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Al pésimo o más bien nefasto "augur" (SÍI, TÚUUUU, Charizato21) creo que más que regalarle un Soberano lo mejor sería amordazarlo y atarlo: No veas tú lo que sube el "pan" cada vez que pronostica algo... aunque bien mirado ya nos va bien que siga en esta línea y a ver si envía el Oro a la zona de los 1097,80 - 1056,20 y que me temo que se verán si continúa "jugando" como lo está haciendo últimamente en esa delgada línea de los $1213,80 - $1210...

Qué pena no haber tenido de "asesor" a Charizato21 cuando me dedicaba a los mercados. Me hubiera "forrado" con hacer todo lo contrario a lo que él opinará o pronosticará... 

Y pasando a la Plata, ésta parece dirigirse a la primera "parada" que se indicó por aquí: $16,269... Tampoco hay NADA "sólido" ahí y la caída podría ser bastante más amplia y vamos a ver si llega ya el día en que la FED se decida a subir los tipos de interés, es decir el próximo mes de Diciembre y que parece que va a ser así.

De momento, me acabo de mirar el Índice del Dólar y está ya en los 100,99... Todo un "síntoma" de la que se avecina y cuyos efectos los empezaremos a notar en pocos meses.

Y dejo esto...

- Is India Seriously Considering A Gold Import Ban? | OilPrice.com

Más tarde, más...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

En su momento, ya se adelantó esto en este hilo...

- LA CRUDA REALIDAD: GOLDMAN SACHS DISEÑA LA POLÍTICA ECONÓMICA DE TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: A estas horas continúa la debacle en los MPs y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1208,25 y la Plata en los $16,608... Y el Índice del Dólar sigue fortaleciéndose y ya anda por los 101,25... y de paso destrozando a bastantes divisas y, por ejemplo, el EUR apenas está sosteniendo los 1,06 y que tiene todos los visos de que se van a perder. Por consiguiente, y hasta que la FED no se pronuncie sobre las tasas de interés, lo más previsible es que se ahonde en la caída de los MPs, pero primero vamos a esperar al cierre semanal y, posteriormente, ya comentaremos la "jugada" si da lugar para ello. En cualquier caso, ya avancé ayer los niveles a los que podría llegar el Oro y en la Plata, una primera "parada"... que rebasada puede tener cierta profundización.

Y dejo esto bastante desconocido...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...uido-por-mexico-en-su-frontera-con-guatemala-

Y para el amigo Tons y demás interesados una nueva entrega de Adrian Salbuchi...

- PSR Nacional: Otro error de Macri: apostó a Hillary!!! | Proyecto Segunda República Argentina

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: MAL, mal pinta el día para los MPs y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1204,75 y la Plata en los $16,578... En fin, tocar "plegar las velas" y esperar acontecimientos, pero la "pinta" es descaradamente bajista.

Y dejo esto...

- Europa ensimismada

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (18 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos....decíamos hace pocos días....

"Pero vamos al corto y medio plazo...los metales están corrigiendo el movimiento alcista que comenzó desde su suelo a finales del año pasado...podría estar estructurando una C en 5 ondas que le llevaría a los entornos 1175-1200 y 16-16,50 para la plata....(sin poder descartar algo más de profundidad si fuera una 2 correctiva)"

La verdad es que estamos en un momento bonito....o el precio se gira pronto activando una posible divergencia alcista...o tiene toda la pinta de corregir mucho de lo avanzado...una de las claves la tenemos en el soporte de los 1,05 del euro-dólar que lleva funcionando un par de años...

Un poquito de paciencia para ver el desenlace y preparado, en todo caso, para nuestra segunda compra de metales...que muy probablemente intentemos ejecutar en dos movimientos...1180/16,30....1120/15,3

Buen fin de semana a todos....


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Nov 2016)

¿La realidad económica conspira en contra de mis predicciones? ¿ Mis predicciones pueden determinaban la suerte de los MP’s a nivel mundial? Pienso que si; si, esta correlación implica causalidad. Estáis en lo cierto pudiera ser portador de un extraño poder, un don, que de momento no tiene valor de uso, ampliamente demostrado en este foro, y mucho menos de cambio, nadie pagaría por ello.

Pero si, Un don con el que la naturaleza me ha provisto para influir en la economía mundial, empiezo a ser consciente que así es, que esas regularidades inversas de mis pronósticos pudieran acontecer por poseer el poder de averiguar la preexistencia del devenir financiero de forma inversa. 

Ya no haré nuevas predicciones o serán inversas, acabo con esta frase del excelente libro que cualquier persona tendría leer antes de morir: Tu rostro mañana, Javier Marías.

… ni será deformado, ni utilizado, ni descontextualizado, ni usado... "Calla, calla y no digas nada, ni siquiera para salvarte. Guarda la lengua escóndela, trágatela aunque te ahogue, como si te la hubiera comido el gato. Calla, entonces sálvate" 


Curiosidad del euro/dólar

La única vez en la historia que el euro cayó nueve días seguidos días seguidos fue unos días antes de Lehman Brothers

Citi: The Only Other Time The Euro Dropped 9 Straight Days Ended Very Badly | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Es más sencillo de "entender": eres GAFE, llevas la "nube de tormenta" encima de la cabeza y no hay más... Por tanto, mejor no te pierdas en interrogantes que en realidad te conducirán a una cruda realidad: NO estás hecho para esto de los "mercados" y más al "son" que éstos se mueven en los últimos tiempos. Y la prueba la tienes en el maravilloso vehículo "inversor" que has escogido y donde las pérdidas ya deben ser muy importantes... pero bueno es tu dinero y haces con él lo que te parece.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (18 Nov 2016)

Charitazo te pasa como al actor de hong kong que cada vez que estrenaba una película o serie, al día siguiente bajaba la bolsa, a esto se le dio el nombre de efecto ding hai y ha sido objeto de varios estudios, curioso cuanto menos es, aqui el enlace. 


EL EXTRAÑO CASO DEL ACTOR QUE DESPLOMABA LA BOLSA CUANDO APARECÍA EN TELEVISIÓN (1992) | curiosidades de la historia | La Aldea Irreductible

Los dos teneis el mismo don sobrenatural, aqui deberiamos llamarlo el efecto charitazo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- You Need to Own Physical Gold As Our Entire Monetary System Depends on Trust in Governments - Mountain Vision

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (18 Nov 2016)

No me masacréis a Charitazo por favor, estoy con él en que todo esto puede dar un vuelco hasta tal punto de convertirse en un gurú de 3 pares de huevos (él), por no hablar de esa dialéctica que gasta el tío.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: De "gurú" nuestro amigo Charizato21 NO tiene NADA de NADA... Es la "releche" de malo "pronosticando" y eso no es incompatible con que sea una persona culta y muy "razonable" dentro de lo que cabe...

Y vamos a ver, gurrumino, si estamos en esto de los MPs es porque esperamos ese "vuelco" al que te refieres o cuanto menos los tenemos como la parte más "defensiva" de nuestro Patrimonio en aras de otro "vuelco" NO menos importante que pudiera llegar... y a lo mejor más pronto que tarde.

Por otro lado, creo que NO hace falta decir que nos "metemos" con Charizato21 en plan de broma y porque se lo MERECE... Y, además, gurrumino qué te voy a explicar a ti que eres un "cachondo mental", aunque por aquí sólo muy pocos sabrán a lo qué me refiero...

Saludos.


----------



## External (18 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - You Need to Own Physical Gold As Our Entire Monetary System Depends on Trust in Governments - Mountain Vision
> 
> Saludos.



Muy muy bueno Fernando, gracias por el enlace 

Los fundamentos ya no importan, ahora el mercado es psicología de masas. Cuando se pierda la confianza en los gobiernos, se desvelará el ponzi de los bancos centrales. Es una pura cuestión de confianza.


----------



## timi (18 Nov 2016)

mientras tanto , en otro lugar de la galaxia ,,,,

Indian Economy Grinds To A Halt After Cash-Ban: "Faith In System Shaken" | Zero Hedge

,,,, que no mandéis a nadie mas a letrinas , que aquí yo solo me basto .


----------



## frisch (18 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> Muy muy bueno Fernando, gracias por el enlace
> 
> Los fundamentos ya no importan, ahora el mercado es psicología de masas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Nov 2016)

¡Ojo! Con aquellos que traten de hacerse ricos en pocos días y utilicen los ETN/ETF's apalancados, avisados de sobra en el foro, pero por si acaso la memoria que es frágil no lo recuerda ...

En un comunicado de prensa Credit Suisse AG ha decidido suprimir de su lista de productos dos de los ETN 3x apalancados más populares: DWTI y UWTI.

Credit Suisse Suspends Issuance Of "Mom And Millennials" Favorite 3x Levered Oil ETFs | Zero Hedge

He tenido un momento de amnesia, 
¡¡Coño!! Si yo he comprado la misma basura 3X apalancada pero para el oro, JNUG, espero que la cosa no se contagie para otras entidades y para los MP's


PD: El efecto Charitazo se contagia a otras esferas de los mercados financieros, gafao,¡¡qué estoy gafao!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Why 'Doc' Copper Is Never Wrong | Silver Phoenix

- Global Bonds Post Biggest Two-Week Loss in Quarter Century - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # silverbio: Bienvenido a este hilo y aquí SIEMPRE agradecemos la incorporación de nuevos colaboradores, máxime si éstos cuentan con determinados conocimientos que puedan compartir con aquellos que escribimos por aquí y asimismo por quienes nos leen a diario y que son unos muchos "cuantos"...
> 
> ...



Dos conceptos. 

Antal feteke. 

Supresión del precio del Oro. 

Que se los explique al nuevo alguien que esté más capacitado que yo. Además escribo desde la tablet y eso es un coñazo. 

O que lea a fofoa. Hace tiempo que no se habla de él en estos foros. Debe ser porque estamos decepcionados de que no haya reventado todo ya. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kovaliov: NO creo, la verdad, que a silverbio haya que explicarle casi nada en cuanto a los funcionamientos de los mercados y de los distintos activos que lo componen como es el caso de los MPs. Es evidente que está metido en ellos y que cuenta con un buen bagaje en cuanto a experiencia se refiere, pero bueno tampoco nos va a decir nada nuevo a gente como paketazo, veismuler o "menda lerenda", pero SÍ que puede aportar su "granito de arena" para aquellos que son más neófitos en esta materia.

Es más, cuando silverbio entró en este hilo ya manifestó que era "nuevo" en esto de los MPs, pero cuando ha optado por añadirlos a su "cartera" por "algo" será... Y te lo digo porque es muy difícil que los "adeptos" al "papel" tomen esa deriva y no sé si sabes lo harto complicado que es dejar la "drogadición"...

Y, kovaliov, yo no tengo ninguna "prisa" en que esto se vaya a la MIERDA... porque cuando lo haga será muy DURO con MPs o sin ellos. Por eso mismo, en bastantes ocasiones, SIEMPRE HEMOS manifestado por aquí que podrían servir para aguantar bien el impacto inicial, pero luego veríamos a qué nos enfrentamos y si son suficientes para garantizarnos nuestra estabilidad y seguridad...

Respecto a FOFOA nos lo sigo, a pesar de recibirlo regularmente, pero por una MIERDA de artículo que hicieron contra la Plata y por estos lares es conocido que soy eminentemente "platero" y, además, desde la convicción más absoluta. De todas formas, junto a otros aportes, os dejo lo último que tengo de ellos.

- FOFOA: Trump

- Vídeo: Videoblog: Trump gana, la deuda pública pierde. Vídeos de Economía

Y ¡Ojo! a éste muy buen artículo...

- ¿Y si Clint Eastwood tuviera razón? Hacia una sociedad adolescente

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (19 Nov 2016)

Bueno a mi me gustaría añadir algo de Antal Fekete (aunque ya sé que es sabido de todos por aquí), pero no deja de ser algo sumamente relevante para los que abandonamos el "day trading" y hemos optado por lo que yo llamo..una verdadera vida saludable..je,je..
Bueno ahí os dejo lo que Fekete dijo:
"el “precio de oro” es tan insignificante como “el largo de la vara de medición”. Me divierto mucho viendo jugar a los fanáticos del precio del oro en las manos de sus torturadores. Parlotean a los medios que “el precio del oro ha subido muy rápido de 1,000 a 1,300 dólares”, cuando lo que deberían decir es que “el dólar ha perdido 23% o casi la cuarta parte de su valor en un dos por tres”. A los ojos de la gente el precio del oro es lo mismo que el valor del oro (debido a que en todos los otros bienes estos dos conceptos coinciden). Eso es exactamente lo que los manejadores del dólar irredimible quieren que la gente crea. Esto pone el catastrófico colapso del dólar bajo una óptica más favorable. Pero es un hecho que el precio del oro y el valor del oro son dos cosas diferentes. El valor del oro es constante mientras que su precio fluctúa, lo que significa que el valor del dólar fluctúa. Este hecho debe ser escondido a como dé lugar. La gente debe mantenerse en la ignorancia en lo que concierne al peligro de que el valor del dólar, como el World Trade Center, amenaza con colapsar y enterrarlos bajo los escombros en el momento en que menos lo esperen".
Feliz finde a todos...


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kovaliov: NO creo, la verdad, que a silverbio haya que explicarle casi nada en cuanto a los funcionamientos de los mercados y de los distintos activos que lo componen como es el caso de los MPs. Es evidente que está metido en ellos y que cuenta con un buen bagaje en cuanto a experiencia se refiere, pero bueno tampoco nos va a decir nada nuevo a gente como paketazo, veismuler o "menda lerenda", pero SÍ que puede aportar su "granito de arena" para aquellos que son más neófitos en esta materia.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí si me gustaría que esto tuviera un pronto desenlace, porque todos sabemos que lo va a tener, como todo el mundo sabe que ese amigo que conduce borracho a 180 se va a matar en un accidente de coche como no deje la bebida. 

Pero os debo una explicación y esa explicación os la voy a dar.

Me estoy haciendo mayor y llevo treinta años disfrutando de esta decadencia. Más o menos desde que tuvimos la desgracia de que ese personaje siniestro llamado el señor X ganase las elecciones. Entonces yo era joven y mi padre aún trabajaba. Era un hombre modesto, de clase trabajadora, pero cuando comparo lo que él logró con su salario y lo que yo he logrado con el mio, no me deprimo, porque ya estoy más allá de eso, pero no me agrada nada. Y eso que yo he cobrado una nómina todos los meses de mi vida desde que tenía 20 años. Sin embargo, no ha habido un solo año desde entonces que no haya ido a peor en algún aspecto de mi economía personal o condiciones de trabajo. Hablamos de clase trabajadora, austera, que sigue siendo la mayoría. Nada de finanzas, mercados, especulaciones, profesiones liberales muy demandadas en determinada coyuntura, chanchullos, corrupciones varias, politiqueos... ni nada de eso con lo que se han forrado unos cuantos, no pocos.

Me gustaría ver en qué acaba todo esto. Asistir al mayor espectáculo de la historia cuando todavía me queda energía, antes de que esté demasiado fatigado para correr a esconderme en las trincheras o salir con mi familia a las carreteras, como les pasa a los refugees. No nos damos cuenta que para gran parte de la humanidad el mad max ya ha llegado, solo nos falta a nosotros. Será triste, horroroso, no quiero que le pase nada a mi familia ni a mis conciudadanos, ojalá todo se pudiera reconducir, pero estoy convencido que el agua ya está inundando los mamparos de proa mientras nosotros seguimos bailando con la orquesta.

Además, he trabajado mucho en hospitales y no te puedes imaginar los horrores que pasa la gente para morir en un hospital. Vale más morir de un bombazo. Y todos estamos un día más cerca de ese momento. 

PD. Todas estas razones podrían aplicarse a la situación de los EEUU y el porqué la clase trabajadora y media baja se ha pasado con armas y bagajes a Trump.


----------



## silverbio (19 Nov 2016)

Buenos Días....
Gracias por los comentarios y referencias aportadas....todo suma.
Conocía a Fekete...evolución de la escuela austriaca...pero no tengo ningún gurú "metálico" de cabecera...he llegado a los metales, tal y como dije, porque forman parte de mi estrategia de inversión con la que he planificado afrontar los "turbulentos" años venideros.

2008 fue un claro aviso y no sacar conclusiones, en este sentido, hubiera sido imperdonable.
Y en esto estoy....diversificando y disfrutando, porque para mi los procesos de inversión y más si son novedosos como este (tenencia física) son siempre ilusionantes.

Fernando, me temo que no he abandonado el vicio.....me gusta operar y lo que es más importante, he conseguido integrarlo de un modo bastante equilibrado en mi rutina vital....así que seguiré dándole al botón mientras sea capaz de mantener ese "balance". Por supuesto, sobra decir, que en más de 25 años de operativa en los mercados esto no fue siempre así.

Veismuler, ya comentamos la jugada del dólar y las posibilidades que le veo al par con el €. 
Sabiendo cómo juegan los chicos malos (el lunes os subo las previsiones de Goldman, quien pronostica paridad para Q4 2017), lo normal sería perder los 1,05 con fuerza, robar carteras y 2-3 figuras más abajo disfrutar de una posición de inversión con un R/R espectacular....

El dólar, amigos, ya era una moneda hiperinflacionada antes de que llegara la barra libre de los QE...cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones.

Seguiremos.....un placer y a disfrutar de los afectos....que siempre cotizan alto.


----------



## veismuler (19 Nov 2016)

Muy bien Silverbio y gracias, sí efectivamente ya se dió como primera parada en euro / dolar 1,05 y posteriormente pues paridad...aunque lo pararán donde les dé la gana,,,je,je
Tampoco tenemos a gurús como tales..sí es verdad que aunque enlazamos de todo, también nos gusta recordar a figuras con las que más o menos estamos alineados y que son metaleras de "pro"..
Me voy "ar furbo"...y es que las élites me tienen "asorvío el coco"..pero que le voy a hacer..je,je,je


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kovaliov: Bueno, ya hace tiempo que sigues este hilo y los anteriores, de manera que ya sabes lo qué pensamos los que escribimos aquí sobre los posibles escenarios futuros y que incluyen el que tú "dibujas", pero ¿sabes? Del "mundo" de donde yo procedo una "posición" no está pérdida hasta que ha sido aniquilada y aún así puede que no se haya decidido nada... Por tanto, no cuesta una p.m. seguir manteniendo la esperanza, aunque sea mínima viendo las generaciones que nos han ido reemplazando... Mal, muy mal está el "patio" cuando los tíos de hoy tardan más en "arreglarse" que las mujeres y ya me entendéis...

# silverbio: Es posible que aún no lleves los años que yo dediqué a los mercados, pero bueno me cansé y preferí -como bien dice veismuler- adoptar una vida más "saludable"... Y, la verdad, NO me arrepiento de la decisión tomada y eso no quita para que muchas veces piense en la "pasta" que he dejado de ganar, pero recupero el sentido común cuando me doy cuenta de lo mejor que estoy ahora a nivel de Salud y ésta, amigo mío, NO tiene precio...

# veismuler: Lo siento por ti... pero esta Liga "pinta" que será de color "blanco"... Y conste que a mí ni me va ni me viene: soy "periquito"...

Y os dejo esto...

- Merkel: No habrá acuerdo de libre comercio entre EE.UU. y la UE | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- "EE.UU. necesita a Trump si quiere que la gente despierte"- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (19 Nov 2016)

Muy interesante...

La Ética Protestante y el Espíritu de la Ciencia (II): El Capitalismo Moderno | Historia-Economía-Filosofía


----------



## fran69 (19 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola a todos....decíamos hace pocos días....
> 
> "Pero vamos al corto y medio plazo...los metales están corrigiendo el movimiento alcista que comenzó desde su suelo a finales del año pasado...podría estar estructurando una C en 5 ondas que le llevaría a los entornos 1175-1200 y 16-16,50 para la plata....(sin poder descartar algo más de profundidad si fuera una 2 correctiva)"
> 
> ...




Hola muy buenas noches,, me ha dejado un poco intrigado esa restructuración en la manera de ejecutar las compras de metales preciosos físicos, adaptándolas al chat de un grafico,, o sea si llega a 1180 dólares tu compraras oro y si llega a 16,30 plata, me encantaría que de llegar los mps a esos niveles me cuentes a cuanto has comprado tanto el oro como la plata, y que has comprado exactamente, pues esto es bastante diferente a marcarte comprar telefónicas a 10,21 y cuando llega a ese precio, pues si, si que las tienes a 10,21, creo que este mundo es tan diferente que esa estrategia y permíteme que discrepe, NO Funciona, en primer lugar los vendedores reputados y sitios webs de plena confianza, cuando el metal sube, suben precios, pero cuando bajan, no bajan con la bajada en el papel, si tienes unas líneas de influencia y conoces de cabo a rabo todas las arterias por donde se mueve el metal realmente y en realidad la gran mayoría de el, o sea que si estas puesto en este mundo, si podrás conseguir metal al spot tanto en plata como en oro, pero en un mercado paralelo al cual no es fácil acceder puesto que se accede a el por confianza, y esa se gana durante muchos muchos años, no es como comprarte un portátil y ir a la entidad financiera correspondiente y abrirte una cuenta de valores y otra de futuros y productos derivados,cfds y demás.
En resumidas cuentas que si el oro baja a 1180 que serán unos 1.100 mas o menos euros que es en la divisa que tu vas a comprar el oro, me encantaría que me dijeses a cuanto has comprado la onza de oro, y si es posible, también cuéntame a cuanto has comprado la de plata,( porque en esta ultima será algo gracioso) y después intentaremos explicarte porque en este mundo es mejor que crezcas dentro de esas arterias por donde se mueve realmente el metal, a que pierdas el tiempo delante de unos graficos, vamos que si aplicas aquello de compro todos los meses metal, sin mirar a como esta el precio, al final del partido lo habras hecho mucho mejor que conectando tus compras a un chat, además, es cierto,, ganaras en salud.
Evidentemente solo es un pequeño consejo por mi parte, para que tu crezcas como inversor en metales preciosos y nada mas, por ejemplo, es mas importante que sepas diferenciar un soberano legitimo de uno falso, que te tires horas y horas solapado a un grafico o intentando analizar si la posible subida de intereses de un cuarto de punto, en que medida a efectara al precio del oro, porque cuando tengas un soberano falso entre 9 buenos, esos 9 buenos terminan de subir tu precio de compra en un 10%, ahí es nada amigo, y ese 10% que cito, es el que calculo que se mueven de soberanos falsos por el mercado, sino mas, o sea que es bastante fácil que de cada 10 tengas un garbanzo negro.
Que disfrutes con tu nueva etapa inversora, y que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## amador (19 Nov 2016)

fran69

Cuando te refieres a "Soberano falso", ¿ quieres decir que NO es de oro (o que tiene un contenido de oro bajo) ó quieres decir que tiene el % de oro que toca pero se ha falsificado por su valor numismático (el año, la ceca, etc) ?

¿ Un 10% falsos ? 

¿ Podrías aclarar ambas cosas ?

Un saludo







fran69 dijo:


> Evidentemente solo es un pequeño consejo por mi parte, para que tu crezcas como inversor en metales preciosos y nada mas, por ejemplo, es mas importante que sepas diferenciar un soberano legitimo de uno falso, que te tires horas y horas solapado a un grafico o intentando analizar si la posible subida de intereses de un cuarto de punto, en que medida a efectara al precio del oro, porque cuando tengas un soberano falso entre 9 buenos, esos 9 buenos terminan de subir tu precio de compra en un 10%, ahí es nada amigo, y ese 10% que cito, es el que calculo que se mueven de soberanos falsos por el mercado, sino mas, o sea que es bastante fácil que de cada 10 tengas un garbanzo negro.


----------



## silverbio (20 Nov 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas noches,, me ha dejado un poco intrigado esa restructuración en la manera de ejecutar las compras de metales preciosos físicos, adaptándolas al chat de un grafico,, o sea si llega a 1180 dólares tu compraras oro y si llega a 16,30 plata, me encantaría que de llegar los mps a esos niveles me cuentes a cuanto has comprado tanto el oro como la plata, y que has comprado exactamente, pues esto es bastante diferente a marcarte comprar telefónicas a 10,21 y cuando llega a ese precio, pues si, si que las tienes a 10,21, creo que este mundo es tan diferente que esa estrategia y permíteme que discrepe, NO Funciona, en primer lugar los vendedores reputados y sitios webs de plena confianza, cuando el metal sube, suben precios, pero cuando bajan, no bajan con la bajada en el papel, si tienes unas líneas de influencia y conoces de cabo a rabo todas las arterias por donde se mueve el metal realmente y en realidad la gran mayoría de el, o sea que si estas puesto en este mundo, si podrás conseguir metal al spot tanto en plata como en oro, pero en un mercado paralelo al cual no es fácil acceder puesto que se accede a el por confianza, y esa se gana durante muchos muchos años, no es como comprarte un portátil y ir a la entidad financiera correspondiente y abrirte una cuenta de valores y otra de futuros y productos derivados,cfds y demás.
> En resumidas cuentas que si el oro baja a 1180 que serán unos 1.100 mas o menos euros que es en la divisa que tu vas a comprar el oro, me encantaría que me dijeses a cuanto has comprado la onza de oro, y si es posible, también cuéntame a cuanto has comprado la de plata,( porque en esta ultima será algo gracioso) y después intentaremos explicarte porque en este mundo es mejor que crezcas dentro de esas arterias por donde se mueve realmente el metal, a que pierdas el tiempo delante de unos graficos, vamos que si aplicas aquello de compro todos los meses metal, sin mirar a como esta el precio, al final del partido lo habras hecho mucho mejor que conectando tus compras a un chat, además, es cierto,, ganaras en salud.
> Evidentemente solo es un pequeño consejo por mi parte, para que tu crezcas como inversor en metales preciosos y nada mas, por ejemplo, es mas importante que sepas diferenciar un soberano legitimo de uno falso, que te tires horas y horas solapado a un grafico o intentando analizar si la posible subida de intereses de un cuarto de punto, en que medida a efectara al precio del oro, porque cuando tengas un soberano falso entre 9 buenos, esos 9 buenos terminan de subir tu precio de compra en un 10%, ahí es nada amigo, y ese 10% que cito, es el que calculo que se mueven de soberanos falsos por el mercado, sino mas, o sea que es bastante fácil que ,de cada 10 tengas un garbanzo negro.
> Que disfrutes con tu nueva etapa inversora, y que la fuerza te acompañe.



Buenos Días a todos,
Ahora que soy "cuñado ninja", que no sé muy bien que es, pero suena la mar de interesante, parece que ya puedo agradecer educadamente los consejos y apreciaciones constructivas que van surgiendo.
Y por eso Fran69 te agradezco tu comentario, aunque seguro que entiendes que te haga un par de matizaciones. 
Ya sé que los precios de los proveedores no se ajustan a las cotizaciones "reales" de los metales, nada nuevo bajo el sol...los oligopolios se estudian en primero de teoría económica...
Ello no implica que todo inversor no intente, faltaría más, ajustar su demanda a las mejores "curvas de reacción" dentro de un mercado de estas características.
Y por ello señalo las cotizaciones de mercado de los metales como referencia ya que me resulta imposible proyectar la curva de reacción del Andorrano ante esos precios. En fin, no se, como bien dices, a que precios voy a comprar, lo que si se es que voy a comprar en un momento razonable, aunque el que me lo diga sea un gráfico que en este caso me sirve de benchmark.
Y respecto a los circuitos (arterias del sistema) y el tema de las falsificaciones, pues, evidentemente, poco puedo hacer. No soy un profesional de la numismatica y mucho me temo que a mi edad ya no lo voy a ser. Solo puedo intentar minimizar el impacto...(leyendo mucho, participando en estos foros, por ejemplo) y trabajando con proveedores de razonable volumen y prestigio que presupongo valoran más su posición y credibilidad que un "empujón" de rentabilidad fraudulenta.
En fin Fran69, que encantado de contar con vuestros consejos y vamos a ver si podemos hacer de esta aventura no solo una buena inversión sino también una bonita actividad recreativa....
A disfrutar...


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> External dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muy muy bueno Fernando, gracias por el enlace
> ...


----------



## fran69 (20 Nov 2016)

amador dijo:


> fran69
> 
> Cuando te refieres a "Soberano falso", ¿ quieres decir que NO es de oro (o que tiene un contenido de oro bajo) ó quieres decir que tiene el % de oro que toca pero se ha falsificado por su valor numismático (el año, la ceca, etc) ?
> 
> ...



Evidentemente la ambición del farsario, es distinta en cada individuo, por eso en la calle te encuentras, desde soberanos de 20,18 kilates e incluso de 14, y en estos momentos el gran daño para los mas inexpertos viene dado por el tema de los Chinos, que han conseguido que ni siquiera lleve un gramo de oro y que el material mas noble sea cobre y que den en bascula pesos de inclusive 7,20 gramos y te los venden en bolsitas de 200 en 200.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 13:25 ----------




silverbio dijo:


> Buenos Días a todos,
> Ahora que soy "cuñado ninja", que no sé muy bien que es, pero suena la mar de interesante, parece que ya puedo agradecer educadamente los consejos y apreciaciones constructivas que van surgiendo.
> Y por eso Fran69 te agradezco tu comentario, aunque seguro que entiendes que te haga un par de matizaciones.
> Ya sé que los precios de los proveedores no se ajustan a las cotizaciones "reales" de los metales, nada nuevo bajo el sol...los oligopolios se estudian en primero de teoría económica...
> ...



Solo que ria hacerte entender, que en el tipo de inversion que te has metido es tan extremadamente diferente al resto, que las premisas de lo anterior no valen para nada aqui, el que compres a profesionales de gran reputación a dia de hoy solo te evita que reduzcas un poco mas el monton de garbanzos negros que vas a acumular, pero no extinguirlos, eso puedes tenerlo por cuenta, si quieres cotejarlo vigila en las casas de subastas cuantas falsas se cuelan, tampoco creo que hablemos de un oligopolio en el caso de vendedores profesionales, solo en Alemania tienes mas casas de venta de Metales preciosos que bares en España, y todos y cada uno de ellos recompran a los clientes evidentemente, por ahi que no te quepa duda les entra un monton de porqueria, en primer lugar porque no estan preparados para detectar muchas de las falsificaciones existentes a dia de hoy, aunque claro esta,, luchar, lunchan contra ello.

saludos


----------



## silverbio (20 Nov 2016)

Buenas...os dejo un enlace con el CEO de First Majestic Silver (Nyse AG/Toronto FR/Frankfurt FMV)
Interesante...vamos a estudiar un poco la acción...

WALL STREET KNOWS: SILVER IS EXCEEDINGLY RARE 'STRATEGIC METAL' -- Keith Neumeyer - YouTube


----------



## cusbe11 (20 Nov 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Solo que ria hacerte entender, que en el tipo de inversion que te has metido es tan extremadamente diferente al resto, que las premisas de lo anterior no valen para nada aqui, el que compres a profesionales de gran reputación a dia de hoy solo te evita que reduzcas un poco mas el monton de garbanzos negros que vas a acumular, pero no extinguirlos, eso puedes tenerlo por cuenta, si quieres cotejarlo vigila en las casas de subastas cuantas falsas se cuelan, tampoco creo que hablemos de un oligopolio en el caso de vendedores profesionales, solo en Alemania tienes mas casas de venta de Metales preciosos que bares en España, y todos y cada uno de ellos recompran a los clientes evidentemente, por ahi que no te quepa duda les entra un monton de porqueria, en primer lugar porque no estan preparados para detectar muchas de las falsificaciones existentes a dia de hoy, aunque claro esta,, luchar, lunchan contra ello.



¿Y eso también ocurre con las webs "importantes" de venta de bullion? Me refiero a Kitco, CoinInvest, Apmex, etc. Y si no ocurre con estas webs, ¿por qué alguien querría comprar metales preciosos en otros sitios arriesgándose a comprar productos falsos?


----------



## fran69 (20 Nov 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Y eso también ocurre con las webs "importantes" de venta de bullion? Me refiero a Kitco, CoinInvest, Apmex, etc. Y si no ocurre con estas webs, ¿por qué alguien querría comprar metales preciosos en otros sitios arriesgándose a comprar productos falsos?



Creo que me he explicado ya con respecto a ello, tampoco me voy a extender mas, si a la segunda mejor casa de subastas del mundo en moneda española le cuelan moneda fraudulenta con el equipo de profesionales que a dia de hoy tienen en plantilla, pues imagínate a el resto, si tienes monedas enjauladas y certificadas por empresas de primer nivel en la certificación y gradación que confunden a Felipe III con Felipe II porque ni siquiera saben leer el Latin, pues imagínate lo que te rondare, Morena ... pero esto es como todo, cada uno tienen que tener sus inquietudes de donde esta metiendo su patrimonio, en otros sitios te hacen firmar el MIDI y ya estas bautizado para darte la ostia de tu vida, y aquí el MIDI te lo meten en vena poquito a poquito, vamos que no te das ni cuenta, hasta que un dia te tomas dos copas y te quedas mirando el caballo de San Jorge de tu soberano y te das cuenta que ni es San Jorge ni hay dragon ni siquiera caballo, es un burro y Sancho Panza ...


----------



## cusbe11 (20 Nov 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> Creo que me he explicado ya con respecto a ello, tampoco me voy a extender mas, si a la segunda mejor casa de subastas del mundo en moneda española le cuelan moneda fraudulenta con el equipo de profesionales que a dia de hoy tienen en plantilla, pues imagínate a el resto, si tienes monedas enjauladas y certificadas por empresas de primer nivel en la certificación y gradación que confunden a Felipe III con Felipe II porque ni siquiera saben leer el Latin, pues imagínate lo que te rondare, Morena ... pero esto es como todo, cada uno tienen que tener sus inquietudes de donde esta metiendo su patrimonio, en otros sitios te hacen firmar el MIDI y ya estas bautizado para darte la ostia de tu vida, y aquí el MIDI te lo meten en vena poquito a poquito, vamos que no te das ni cuenta, hasta que un dia te tomas dos copas y te quedas mirando el caballo de San Jorge de tu soberano y te das cuenta que ni es San Jorge ni hay dragon ni siquiera caballo, es un burro y Sancho Panza ...



No soy ningún experto, y corrígeme si me equivoco, pero tú estás hablando principalmente de monedas de colección, certificadas y gradadas, mientras que yo te hablo de bullion. Las monedas a las que tú te refieres tienen premiums elevados, de modo que compensa su falsificación, todo lo contrario que las monedas bullion (aunque soy consciente de que hay bullion falso). Además, he estado un rato intentando encontrar casos de fakes vendidos por Apmex, Kitco y CoinInvest (por citar tres) y no he encontrado nada. Sí que he encontrado casos de lingotes falsos con el nombre de estas empresas, pero nada de usuarios que hayan comprado bullion que fuera falso. De hecho, por lo que veo, el consenso general es que es posible confiar casi ciegamente en empresas como Apmex.

Es por eso que me extraña mucho lo que dices, en el caso del bullion. No en el caso del coleccionismo, las subastas y la numismática, que entiendo que en esos temas sí que debe haber bastantes falsificaciones.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Nov 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No soy ningún experto, y corrígeme si me equivoco ...
> Es por eso que me extraña mucho lo que dices, en el caso del bullion. No en el caso del coleccionismo, las subastas y la numismática, que entiendo que en esos temas sí que debe haber bastantes falsificaciones.



No soy ningún experto, un principiante, pero fuí a vender unos buillon al lugar donde los compré; no cito la empresa, tenía la factura y aún así me pasaron las monedas por unas máquinas que parecía tecnología de odóntologos del futuro, una que medía diámetro de las monedas, otra una báscula de superprecisión de peso, ...

Dudo que a ellos les colaran una falsa o al contrario que se arriesgaran a meterte una falsa y cuando volvieras tú te dieras cuenta que te han endosado algo que no és; eso por contra sí que pasa con el dinero fíat; conozco más d aun caso que una entidad bancaria le ha dado billetes falsos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, por "matizar": Suelo comprar desde hace ya muchos años MPs en distintos lugares y todavía tengo que encontrar una moneda falsa entre las que he adquirido en tiendas especializadas y también entre las compradas a particulares reconocidos como los que existen en el hilo específico de este foro.

Que el mercado está inundado de monedas falsas, pues es una VERDAD como un templo, por tanto hay que andarse con mucho cuidado y yo en este tema NO busco "abaratar" ni calidad ni seguridad... Y creo que me explico... y es algo que se debería "imitar".

Dicho esto, amigo fran69, considero que el conforero silverbio utiliza los gráficos como una referencia para efectuar las entradas y está claro que SIEMPRE encontrará mejores precios en función del mismo, vamos que es de básica para todos aquellos que nos hemos movido por los mercados. Eso no quita para que, efectivamente, una cosa es lo que diga el gráfico y su vehículo asociado (el "papel") y otra el precio REAL de los MPs en quiénes los vendan, ya sean tiendas o particulares... Y si a eso añadimos la cotización del par EUR/USD, pues está claro que existe un fuerte desacople entre el "físico" y el papel.

Resumiendo: se debe optimizar la entrada en los MPs evitando correr tras los precios y lo ideal es ir promediando en el tiempo, de manera que se vaya llenando el "cofre" sin que nos apercibamos de ello y sin poner en riesgo la estabilidad financiera particular y/o familiar del día a día... Y que NADIE pretenda hacerse "rico" con los MPs y es que en su posesión "física" subyacen otros razonamientos mucho más poderosos.

Y dejo esto...

- NOTICIAS 18-11-2016: GOBIERNO TRUMP, KISSINGER, BASE LUNAR, ATAQUE ROBOT

- Credit Bubble Bulletin: Weekly Commentary: As Exciting as the 1930s

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # kovaliov: Bueno, ya hace tiempo que sigues este hilo y los anteriores, de manera que ya sabes lo qué pensamos los que escribimos aquí sobre los posibles escenarios futuros y que incluyen el que tú "dibujas", pero ¿sabes? Del "mundo" de donde yo procedo una "posición" no está pérdida hasta que ha sido aniquilada y aún así puede que no se haya decidido nada... Por tanto, no cuesta una p.m. seguir manteniendo la esperanza, aunque sea mínima viendo las generaciones que nos han ido reemplazando... Mal, muy mal está el "patio" cuando los tíos de hoy tardan más en "arreglarse" que las mujeres y ya me entendéis...
> 
> ...



Bueno Fernando, yo no creo que lo que se avecine vaya a suponer el volver a las cavernas o la desparición del hombre de la faz de la tierra. La MAD seguirá funcionando como hasta ahora, supongo. En cuanto al supuesto "cambio climático", contaminación de los mares, extinción de las especies, peak del petróleo, etc... pues sí que parecen impepinables y que estaremos jodidos. Pero sin petróleo se puede vivir, volveremos a iluminarnos con aceite y a navegar a vela.

Yo veo más bien una caída brusca cuando estalle la burbuja de la deuda que se lleve todas las monedas por delante, un desabastecimiento, un desempleo masivo, unos cambios políticos que nos traigan dictaduras con líderes carismáticos, unas guerras entre potencias de primer nivel. Porque el capitalismo no está diseñado para ir hacia atrás. Esto de los tipos de interés negativos es una aberración intelectual, un imposible matemático y no tiene mucho recorrido.

Esto ya lo vivimos después de la crisis del 29. Veo una situación como en los años 30 pero a lo bestia. Y de aquella se salió, pero no todos. Se llevó por delante a soldados, civiles, familias enteras, ciudades, países... Ya nos hemos olvidado porque la mayor parte de nosotros no habíamos nacido, pero en Asturias, de donde yo soy, todavía queda gente que empezó a luchar con 17 años en el año 1934 y no paró hasta que murió Franco. Incluyendo la revolución del 34, la guerra civil, la resistencia o la Legión Extranjera en Francia y África, la guerrilla en España y las cárceles franquistas. Cristino García, Marcelino Camacho, o esta señora, Maricuela, gente del pueblo sencilla a la que el conflictivo siglo XX la arrastró sin que pudiera hacer nada más que intentar capear el temporal. «No me arrepiento de nada, volvería a ser miliciana hoy»

Una situación parecida a aquella, que arrase los principales paises del mundo, mate a 200 millones de personas y cambie totalmente los sistemas políticos la veo muy factible. Casi segura, como hubo muchos que nada más acabar la I Guerra Mundial ya vaticinaron la Segunda. En realidad lo anómalo es la situación de los últimos setenta años, y más en Europa, en la que la guerra fue endémica desde la muerte de Marco Aurelio y el fin de la Pax Romana. Ya van dos generaciones que no han conocido la guerra, una excepción histórica. Y esta paz se la debemos al arma nuclear, porque si no fuera por ella, los tanques rusos habrían encendido sus motores al día siguiente de la toma de Berlín y se habrían dirigido a Gibraltar.

Los conflictos inevitables que atraen los ciclos de crecimiento capitalista siempre se han resuelto así.

Por supuesto que, incluso en esa situación, a algunos les irá bien, sobrevivirán y hasta harán su fortuna.


----------



## Sezosan (20 Nov 2016)

fran69 dijo:


> , hasta que un dia te tomas dos copas y te quedas mirando el caballo de San Jorge de tu soberano y te das cuenta que ni es San Jorge ni hay dragon ni siquiera caballo, es un burro y Sancho Panza ...



Espero que no lo digas por Experiencia propia!! )))


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Nov 2016)

Buenos días.
A Trump le pirra el oro pero con él el preciado metal casi alcanza los 1200 $/oz.

El mundo al revés: el oro pierde brillo en el reino dorado de Trump - elEconomista.es


----------



## nekcab (21 Nov 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> "...
> 
> Yo veo más bien una caída brusca cuando estalle la burbuja de la deuda que se lleve todas las monedas por delante, un desabastecimiento, un desempleo masivo, unos cambios políticos que nos traigan dictaduras con líderes carismáticos, unas guerras entre potencias de primer nivel. Porque el capitalismo no está diseñado para ir hacia atrás. Esto de los tipos de *interés negativos* es una aberración intelectual, un imposible matemático y no tiene mucho recorrido.
> 
> ..."



Me ha llamado la atención la relacción "intereses negativos" vs anomalía en el ciclo de guerra contínua. Me ha venido a la mente el caso de Suiza que, por lo q tengo entendido, cada cierto tiempo aplica eso de los intereses negativos. Y claro, a continuación me viene a la mente como Suiza siempre ha sido neutral en todas las guerras.

Pensándolo un poco, eso de los intereses negativos es posible que sea debido a que es sobrevenido, y por tanto, no hay relacción entre dicha imparcialidad en las guerras con ese concepto en el caso de Suiza.

NOTA: entiendo que el personaje al que aludes con tu nick se referirá al historiador. Y viendo como lo describen:



Sergéi Kovaliov dijo:


> "Conocido por su interpretación marxista de la historia de Roma,
> 
> ...
> 
> está escrita desde el materialismo histórico, desde la perspectiva de la lucha de clases como motor de la historia"



interesante. Habrá que hacerse con su obra:

KOVALIOV, S. I., Historia de Roma, Madrid: Akal, 2007​


----------



## racional (21 Nov 2016)

Los europeos estan guardando su dinero en cuentas bancarias y cash, aqui se ve.







Casi ningun ahorrador apuesta por el oro.

Los tipos negativos no han cambiado la 'obsesión' por el ahorro de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es


----------



## Jarel! (21 Nov 2016)

Gracias por la valiosa información Sr. Racional, aunque no creo que aporte gran cosa.

Por encima de todo hay que respetar lo que cada uno haga con su dinero.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (21 Nov 2016)

Agradeciéndote, Racional, esta aportación respecto a los ahorradores europeos, me gustaría complementarla con este titular de Expansión que no sé si surgió en este hilo o tal vez lo viera fuera de Burbuja:

Los alemanes invierten cada vez más en oro ante la política de tipos de interés mínimos del BCE

En resumen: que hay una media aritmética de *69 gramos de oro* por cada alemán mayor de edad.

Creo que fue nuestro conforero fran69 quien ayer nos comentaba que había más tiendas de metales allí que bares aquí. Seguramente que es una hipérbole dialéctica, pero esos 69 gramos son muy significativos de la cantidad que se alberga en los hogares.

Otra cosa es que al entrevistado en esa encuesta telefónica le haya parecido insuficiente la cantidad de oro que posee como para responder al encuestador telefónico de Bloomberg "sí, yo _invierto_ en oro", y quizá por ello, en esa estadística infográfica que recoge eleconomista.es aparezca tan bajo el índice relativo al oro.

Pero claro, es tan solo mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2016)

*Racional* mira bien el gráfico que aportas, por que a mi me parece una cantidad de oro nada despreciable para lo que yo me esperaba.

comparado con las acciones solo es 1/3 menor la tenencia de oro...me he quedado acojonado...me esperaba 1/20 o menos.

Bueno, hay que entender como aporta *Juan_Cuesta* que en Europa hay ahorradores finos, y ahorradores en busca de pelotazos...el oro para algunas naciones es una religión, no una "apuesta"

Por lo demás...estamos por encima de 1210$ OZ y el €/$ aguantando la cota de 1.06...posiblemente se irá para abajo, pero mi última "chatarrada" ya cubre a costo 0 los gastos de envío.

En cuanto a lo de las monedas falsas...aquí hay tanto que discutir como equipos de fútbol...lo que supongo buscamos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, es atesorar principalmente el metal puro, y si viene con el tiempo algo de premium pues cojonudo...por lo que a mi respecta, ya ma pueden ofrecer una moneda española de oro de esas escasas y muy valoradas, que haría lo que veis en este vídeo, principalmente por mi ignorancia al respecto:

People Choose Free Candy Bar over Free 10 oz Silver Bar (Worth $200) in Social Experiment - YouTube



Un saludo, y gracias a *todos* por aportar tiempo y ganas, para hacernos pensar.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Nov 2016)

Hola foreros:
El oro tiene una línea lateral bajista, más bajista que lateral en los últimos días, quisiera saber si la elección de Trump tiene algo que ver, y otra pregunta, si Trump se lía en un conflicto bélico grande, quiero decir con su potencia de fuego a tope (portaaviones y tal), si eso tendrá alguna repercusión en la cotización del metal.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Los europeos estan guardando su dinero en cuentas bancarias y cash, aqui se ve.
> 
> Casi ningun ahorrador apuesta por el oro.
> 
> Los tipos negativos no han cambiado la 'obsesión' por el ahorro de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es



Lo curioso de la noticia es que la fuente sea una empresa con sede en Estocolmo, que cotiza en NASDAQ, Intrum Justitia, que su negocio son los servicios integrales de cobro de deudas (recobro) y la compra de cuentas por cobrar, a efectos prácticos el cobrador del Frac pero en versión multinacional. 

Por ahí en muchos foros se hace referencia a las prácticas de Intrum Justitia para el cobro, indicando que trabajan al borde de la ley, con técnicas de coacción, extorsión y acoso.

Si la empresa de recobros hizo la encuesta entre sus clientes con deudas pendientes, me parece que son demasiado optimistas; hay que estar chalado para ser moroso y decirle al tío del frac, aunque sea una encuesta y por teléfono, que guardas el dinero en metales.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Nov 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención la relacción "intereses negativos" vs anomalía en el ciclo de guerra contínua. Me ha venido a la mente el caso de Suiza que, por lo q tengo entendido, cada cierto tiempo aplica eso de los intereses negativos. Y claro, a continuación me viene a la mente como Suiza siempre ha sido neutral en todas las guerras.
> 
> Pensándolo un poco, eso de los intereses negativos es posible que sea debido a que es sobrevenido, y por tanto, no hay relacción entre dicha imparcialidad en las guerras con ese concepto en el caso de Suiza.
> 
> ...




A lo mejor es que soy un ruso expatriado que viene buscando el sol a Benidorm. Podría ser.... Pero no. A mi lo que me va es el cielo plomizo y los caballos pesados, como a Ian Anderson.

Efectivamente mi nick se relaciona con el historiador ruso. La historia tiene su origen en los inicios de internet, hace ya más años de los que serían deseables. En el primer sitio al que me suscribí me pidieron un nick y, sin ganas de esforzarme mucho, eché un vistazo a mi escritorio donde lo primero que vi fue el libro que estaba leyendo entonces"Historia de Roma de Serguei Ivanovich Kovaliov" , un libro muy ameno y recomendable, por cierto, y hallá se fue. Como a mi eso de los multinicks no me va, ahí se quedó como mi nombre de guerra en Internet, con el cual ya he librado no pocas batallas.

Muy incisivo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, espero sacar hoy algo de tiempo y "actualizarme" en el hilo en cuanto a aportaciones se refiere. Por otro lado, agradecer el interés que estáis demostrando los que participáis escribiendo aquí y que hacen que este hilo siga siendo un Referente importante en este foro.

# racional: Por más "galletas" que recibe Vd. en este hilo sigue erre que erre... Bien, como le va la "marcha" le dejo un "bonito" enlace... Y ya sabe: ponga Vd. su dinero a buen recaudo y nada mejor que la "zorra" para que se lo proteja... Ja,ja,ja... No se puede ser más IGNORANTE...

- El dilema de Guindos: qué hacer con el Popular

# plastic_age: Un escenario bélico como el que planteas, es decir una Guerra Mundial, pues evidentemente llevaría el Oro y la Plata a niveles bastante estratosféricos en mi modesta opinión... pero bueno también has de tener cuenta de qué nos valdría eso a nosotros por muchos MPs que pudiéramos tener.

# Kovaliov: Muchas Gracias por tus comentarios y te animo a seguir participando en este hilo. Seguro que muchas veces no estaremos de acuerdo, pero eso es lo de menos...

Y os dejo esto... ¡Uy! "racional" mejor NO lo lea... Ya le he dejado hoy dos "tocados"...

- Citi y JPMorgan encabezan la lista de bancos globalmente sistémicos Por Reuters

- Silver Looks Primed For Another Dive | Silver Phoenix

Y más tarde, más...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Nov 2016)

Ya sé que alguien relegado a letrinas, no puede saltarse el rango y tocar la corneta, pero la tocaré: prrrruuuururuuru prrurruuur prruuuuur 
ATENCIÓN: Un escenario, poco comentado en el foro ...Una Hiperinflación sin avisar por efecto bola de nieve

Derivado de la situación geopolítica, sin un conflicto de grandes dimensiones, una pequeña desconfianza en esos papeles con la jeta de George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln que vaya aliméntandose de forma exponencial, que conlleve la caída del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial y que rápidamente se convierta en HIPERINFLACIÓN: colapso del mercado de valores, desplome de las propiedades inmobiliarias, pérdida del valor de los ahorros, ... 

Una Hiperinflación sin avisar por efecto bola de nieve: alguien tiró una pequeña bola de nieve por la ladera de una montaña nevada, al principio fue cogiendo pequeñas gotas de nieve y la bola creció poco a poco; a las pocas horas ya se había convertido en un una bola de gran tamaño, de un tan tamaño tan grande que fue tremending tópic en Tweet y noticia de portada en todos los diarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2016)

¡Joder! Charizato21, DESPIERTA y es que ya no podemos relegarte más "abajo", sino dalo por seguro que lo haríamos. Mira, del tema de una posible Hiperinflación ya se ha hablado en estos hilos y desde hace la "leche", vamos unos pocos "añitos"...

Charizato21, ese es un escenario bastante plausible y que ya se está dando en bastantes zonas del planeta Tierra... SÍ, Charizato21, y AHORA...

Y dejo esto...

- Physical Gold Is A

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (22 Nov 2016)

El oro bajando y yo frotandome las manos, que vienen los reyes magos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2016)

Ahí os dejo el COT del pasado Viernes... Difícil de "entender" por el notable descenso que se observa en los cortos. En fin...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 18, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2016)

Ahí os dejo dos noticias relevantes... Lo de Fukushima tiene Cojones y como para creer en "fantasmas" extraterrenales...

- Los primeros videos tras el fuerte terremoto de magnitud 7,3 en Fukushima - RT

- Científicos rusos dan con la clave para obtener oro a partir de

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, de momento, los MPs están aguantando y hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1217,85 y la Plata en los $16,828...

Y dejo esto...

- 4 reasons why a strong dollar may sink the stock-market rally in 2017 - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Nov 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A lo mejor es que soy un ruso expatriado que viene buscando el sol a Benidorm. Podría ser.... Pero no. A mi lo que me va es el cielo plomizo y los caballos pesados, como a Ian Anderson.
> 
> Efectivamente mi nick se relaciona con el historiador ruso. La historia tiene su origen en los inicios de internet, hace ya más años de los que serían deseables. En el primer sitio al que me suscribí me pidieron un nick y, sin ganas de esforzarme mucho, eché un vistazo a mi escritorio donde lo primero que vi fue el libro que estaba leyendo entonces"Historia de Roma de Serguei Ivanovich Kovaliov" , un libro muy ameno y recomendable, por cierto, y hallá se fue. Como a mi eso de los multinicks no me va, ahí se quedó como mi nombre de guerra en Internet, con el cual ya he librado no pocas batallas.
> 
> Muy incisivo.



Серге́й Ковалёв (fallecido) no se me hacía por Benidorm :8:

Hoy en el kommersant

La riqueza en Rusia son cada vez más estrecho círculo de personas
Credit Suisse Research Institute presentó su informe anual sobre el bienestar global

http://kommersant.ru/doc/3149901

Nada que no intuyésemos... ienso:

La traducción es automática

Hoy en día, la unidad de investigación del banco suizo Credit Suisse - Informe anual de Credit Suisse Research Institute -opublikovalo en el bienestar de la dinámica en el mundo. En el presente año, el crecimiento fue moderado - un 1,4%, debido principalmente al aumento en el número de adultos. Hablando de Rusia, los investigadores observaron que la parte del león del bienestar - 89% - está en manos de una capa muy estrecha de la población: el 10% de las personas más ricas del país. Con la reducción de la riqueza de los hogares en Rusia en un 15% y redujo el número de millonarios en dólares - .. De 94.000-79.000 El número de multimillonarios aumentó desde el 90 a 96, pero sigue siendo significativamente menor que en los EE.UU. o China.

En el informe anual, Credit Suisse Research Institute bajo el nombre de Informe sobre la Riqueza Mundial 2016 , los investigadores analizaron la dinámica de la riqueza del mundo y su distribución entre la población. En 2016, los autores observaron un aumento moderado de la riqueza mundial - en $ 3.5 billones de dólares (1,4%), a $ 256 billón - en paralelo con el aumento de la población adulta. En promedio, el mundo bienestar como un adulto para el 2016 se mantuvo en el nivel de 2015 del año - $ el 52,8 mil.


A medida que la desigualdad social impide reducir la inflación
Los autores del estudio señalan que, a diferencia de años anteriores, los Estados Unidos no llegó a ser el líder en el crecimiento del bienestar de todos los países. El aumento de la riqueza total de Estados Unidos de $ 1.7 trillón ha permitido al país a un segundo plano después de Japón, donde el bienestar general aumentó en $ 3.9 billones de dólares. Entre otros líderes en el crecimiento del bienestar - Alemania, Francia, Canadá, Nueva Zelanda, Indonesia y Brasil. Rusia es el más reducido en cinco países, cuyo bienestar desde el año 2015. Encabezando la lista es antiliderov Reino Unido - debido a la depreciación de los precios de la libra y de las casas en el contexto de "Breksita". Luego están China, México, Rusia y Argentina. Los investigadores señalan que la disminución de los niveles de estos países que viven se debió principalmente a la caída de las monedas locales frente al dólar y / o el euro. En cuanto a la reducción del bienestar de los hogares, no es Rusia ya está entre los tres primeros antiliderov. En primer lugar Argentina con una disminución de 27%, seguido por Ucrania (19%), Rusia registró una disminución de 15%. Los tres países líderes en el crecimiento de la riqueza de los hogares - Japón, Nueva Zelanda y Hong Kong.


¿Por qué es la brecha entre ricos y pobres aumentará
Los autores del Informe Global de la riqueza sigue grabar en el alto grado de desigualdad en la distribución de la riqueza de Rusia. El número total de rusos que están entre los 1% de las personas más ricas del mundo, es de 105 mil., Entre el 10% de las personas más ricas del mundo ya tienen 1.028 millones de rusos. Al mismo tiempo, el 89% del bienestar de Rusia poseen sólo el 10% de las personas más ricas del país. Esto es significativamente más alto que en los EE.UU. o China, donde el 10% de las personas más ricas poseen el 78% y el 73%, respectivamente, de toda la asistencia social. El informe hace hincapié en que "la alta concentración de la riqueza se refleja en el hecho de que Rusia tiene ahora 96 ​​multimillonarios, mientras que en China y en los Estados Unidos hay muchos más - 244 y 582, respectivamente."

Los investigadores han observado los efectos negativos de las sanciones contra Rusia, y la caída del rublo. "A pesar de que el bienestar humano adulto promedio desde 2000 hasta la actualidad ha aumentado de $ 2,940 a $ 10,340, el nivel actual sólo ligeramente más altos que hace una década. El crecimiento medio ha sido muy lento - 14% en términos de rublos y 56% menos en dólares - debido a la depreciación del rublo. Y después de la introducción de sanciones financieras en 2014 el rublo a 60 rublos disparó ./$ y llegó a 64 rublos ./$ a mediados de 2016 ", - dice el informe.

Eugene Tail

A medida que el crecimiento salarial crea una estratificación de la sociedad
En verano, la población ha aumentado los salarios, y no se nota: la demanda de los consumidores sigue bajando y no ser capaz de apoyar la recuperación económica. Las razones más probables -. El aumento de la desigualdad y la caída de los ingresos subestimados estadísticas obtenidas a partir de otras fuentes Leer más

"Kommersant" del 22/11/2016, 10:07
temas: Rusia en el ranking mundial 
IMPRIMIR ENVIAR IMPRIMIR COMENTA 1

detalles: http://kommersant.ru/doc/3149901

¡Ya estamos por encima de 0ºC en San Petersburgo! :
El tiempo está loco...y con él muchos de nosotros :


----------



## Marcdelclos (22 Nov 2016)

Joderrr, siempre veo esto tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y que invita a la "reflexión" acerca de esa "guerra" que se está desarrollando en las "sombra" alrededor de la Economía de muchos países... Es algo que NO se suele explicar en los massmierda... aunque yo tengo mi particular opinión sobre este tema.

- Ser patriota indio significa defender la economía de la India | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos... aunque sin gripe, sigo con una tos de coj... en fin, sigo malito... os leo, pero ni ganas tengo de escribir, cada 30 segundos tosiendo... en fin...

En relacion a la India (os enlace lo que paso antes de que se diera a conocer por Spain) y el articulo de Katehon (se podrian haber currado un poquito mas la traduccion del original), bueno, creo que no explica nada nuevo... al menos que no se sepa por estos lares:

- Dicen las malas lenguas, que una famosa ciudad, simbolo de la opulencia petrodolariense, ha sido puerto de arribo de contenedores cargados de billetes de quinientos lereles rumbo a India y China, obviamente falsos.
- Dicen las malas lenguas que lo mismo pasaba con las rupias.

El motivo esgrimido por el nuevo PM Indio (al que los indios le tienen esperanza) es luchar contra el blue money. Por ese motivo el aviso fue intempestivo y no habia nada preparado (otros billetes, o lo que fuera), porque queria evitar un pre-lavado de dinero. Los indios se vieron de la noche a la manyana con la unica posibilidad de cambiar 2500 rupias y el resto, si lo tenian en esos billetes, depositarlo en el banco. Y solo podian cambiar una sola vez por banco (joder, como me recordaba a Argentina!).

Asi que, si depositabas en el banco, no perdias tu dinerillo,... si era legal, nada que objetar; si era gran cantidad, te pillaban...

Pero, como de efectiva ha sido esta medida? Bueno, me comentan los susodichos lo siguiente:

a) Las personas humildes que podian tener ahorros, lo depositan sin mas. 
b) Las personas de clas media (ya se que no existe, es para que me entendais) pues la mayoria lo tienen ahorrado en oro o en otra divisa, asi que no guardaban muchas rupias de esas... si las tienen y es legal, la depositan, pero sospechan que tendran que pagar un impuesto que vendra pronto.
c) Los ricos indios, jejejee... se estan partiendo de la risa... poseen medio Dubai y su dinero esta fuera de la India desde hace tiempo... 

Entonces, quienes han perdido?

Bueno, segun me cuentan, los mas afectados han sido la mafia china... si, joer, tambien estan en India!... esos movian todo en cash (as usual) en mercado paralelo... estan bien jodidos... tan jodidos estan que me dicen que han empezado a cerrar restaurantes y comercios... a esos les han dado una buena zasca... 


Pero en el dia a dia, los mas perjudicados han sido los pobres... en la India no todo el mundo tiene tarjetas de debito, y debido a que no hay billetes suficientes para suministrar todo el cash que se necesita, hay dificultades para hacer compras basicas... (similar a lo que paso en el interior de Argentina con el corralito, muchos comercios no usaban plastico).... me cuentan que hay largas colas en todas partes... una tocada de h...

Ahora bien, con la cantidad de euros falsificados que dicen que ruedan en India, quien realmente los tenga, se preparara para otro susto... y todo esto, es bien conocido... asi que... los mega-millonarios indios... siguen riendo...

(Si vais a Mumbai no dejeis de ver la mansion mas cara del mundo... uno de los hermanos duenyos de las refinerias en India.... necesita 200 sirvientes para mantenerla... ese, sigue riendose)


----------



## frisch (22 Nov 2016)

Muchas gracias John Galt por tu comentario (es siempre un placer leerte porque cuentas las cosas que sabes y que ves).

Por mi parte comentaré lo que ocurre en el otro extremo de la cuerda (la misma cuerda).

El informe de pobreza de las Galias publicado por el Secours Catholique, un año más, y que, esta vez, coincidiendo con la campaña de las primarias de la derecha (campaña, para quien no lo sepa, abiertas a todo el público), han escrito una carta a los candidatos para recordarles que:

39% de los franceses que han acudido a su ayuda lo hacían por no poder pagar el alquiler de su casa.

38% por no poder pagar la factura de la luz y/o del gas.

22% por tener un descubierto en su cuenta corriente bancaria.

16% por la factura del agua.

El aumento de personas con respecto a 2014 es de 2,7%.

En total son casi dos millones de personas atendidas por el Secours Catholique.

Si a esto añadimos las atendidas por el Secours Rouge y Les restos du Coeur (fundado por la magnífica persona que fue el humorista francés Coluche), más las atendidas por los servicios sociales de la République, concluímos que la République empieza a sufrir seriamente de la mal llamada crisis.

Sin embargo, de extremo a extremo de cuerda, no va a pasar nada. NADA.

Nada que cambie la situación de los pobres, de los desheredados de la Tierra, y NADA que cambie el movimiento al torno del molinillo (que va en el sentido de las agujas del reloj).

Hasta que el reloj se pare. Sólo que eso, afortunadamente, no está en manos humanas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2016)

vaya que el q tenia oro puede acabar pringando...pues que bien...no sabe uno a que atenerse ya....:


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Nov 2016)

Leyendo este foro, el oro, la plata he recordado una bonita adivinanza para oligofrénicos, dice lo siguiente: 

se trata de una fruta, ORO PARECE, PLATA NO ES

ORO PARECE
El Banco Central de la Federación Rusa añadió 40,4 toneladas de oro a sus reservas durante el mes de octubre; se trata de un nuevo récord mensual. 

Russia Adds Record 1.3 Million Ounces Of Gold During October - SPDR Gold Trust ETF (NYSEARCA:GLD) | Seeking Alpha

PLATA NO ES
Los datos publicados en la Encuesta de la Industria USGS muestran que el mercado de la plata de Estados Unidos ha experimentado dos hechos significativos el pasado agosto:
1 La producción de plata de Estados Unidos se redujo muy significativamente.
2 Las importaciones de plata aumentaron cerca de máximos históricos.

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-u-s-silver-market-experienced-two-significant-developments-in-august/

ORO PARECE, PLATA NO ES
Qué, ¿habéis pillado el nombre de la fruta? 
¡¡¡quiero mi puesto de cornetaaaa!!!


----------



## Tons (22 Nov 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno Fernando, yo no creo que lo que se avecine vaya a suponer el volver a las cavernas o la desparición del hombre de la faz de la tierra. La MAD seguirá funcionando como hasta ahora, supongo. En cuanto al supuesto "cambio climático", contaminación de los mares, extinción de las especies, peak del petróleo, etc... pues sí que parecen impepinables y que estaremos jodidos. Pero sin petróleo se puede vivir, volveremos a iluminarnos con aceite y a navegar a vela.
> 
> 
> 
> si si pero con 5.000.000.000 de personas menos sobre la tierra :fiufiu:


----------



## silverbio (22 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos...
las previsiones de Goldman ...que decir de estos muchachos que no sepais...they rule the world...las previsiones que mas les gustan no las publican y las que publican se suelen quedar cortas para girarse vertiginósamente...unos angelitos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72184&stc=1&d=1479841102


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> las previsiones de Goldman ...que decir de estos muchachos que no sepais...they rule the world...las previsiones que mas les gustan no las publican y las que publican se suelen quedar cortas para girarse vertiginósamente...unos angelitos...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72184&stc=1&d=1479841102



Debo de estar haciendo algo mal, pero no logro aaumentar la miniatura que adjuntas...a ver si linkeas la página.

Un saludo.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Nov 2016)

"Algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca" dijo Marcelo a Hamlet y Horacio en la esa famosa obra de Shakespeare. 

"Algo huele a podrido en la casa de la moneda del país sin nombre" dicen los silverdoctors en su página 

la Casa de Moneda de EE.UU. anunció ayer que suspende las ventas de 2016 de Silver Eagle, varias semanas antes de lo habitual

US Mint STUNS Silver Market, Suspends Silver Eagle Sales Until 2017 | Silver Doctors



Una imagen vale más que 1000 billetes de curso legal cuando llegue la hora del colapso fiat:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Me temo que la "corneta" NO la vas a pillar hasta que pase el "efecto" de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU., tanto si las suben como si se quedan tal cual, aunque parece que será la primera opción la que tiene más posibilidades de llevarse a cabo. Al menos, en eso está enfrascada la FED y el Oro sigue ahí, en la "cuerda floja", mientras se deshoja la margarita...

Y os dejo una selección de artículos interesantes y a lo largo de la noche colocaré unos cuantos más.

- Argor-Heraeus se ha puesto a la venta para el mejor postor

- Citibank abandona el dinero en efectivo en Australia

- La guerra "civil" de Siria explicada en una gráfica

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2016)

Lo último de Max Keiser...

- La economía de los memes y la victoria de Trump- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (23 Nov 2016)

Tanto atesorar y al final todo se queda aquí, y casi la mitad se lo lleva papá Estado by the face, en este caso el francés. No somos nadie. :´(

Hereda una casa en Francia y descubre 100 kilos de oro escondidos - 20minutos.es

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2016)

Interesante artículo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-peak...erves-warns-of-massive-asset-deflation-ahead/

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (23 Nov 2016)

Sorry....a ver si puedo enlazar la pagina....


http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/gsChart.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Guerra Fría: Ataque nuclear: así funcionan los sistemas de botón rojo de las grandes potencias. Noticias de Tecnología

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (23 Nov 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Tanto atesorar y al final todo se queda aquí, y casi la mitad se lo lleva papá Estado by the face, en este caso el francés. No somos nadie. :´(
> 
> Hereda una casa en Francia y descubre 100 kilos de oro escondidos - 20minutos.es
> 
> Saludos




Madre mia...

Le roban la mitad del oro como si nada...

Me encuentro yo eso en MI casa y me callo la boca como una trabajadora del amor.


----------



## Beto (23 Nov 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Madre mia...
> 
> Le roban la mitad del oro como si nada...
> 
> Me encuentro yo eso en MI casa y me callo la boca como una trabajadora del amor.



Lo veo dificil pero igual habia mas y se esta haciendo el tonto...


----------



## el juli (23 Nov 2016)

Acaba de decir Montoro en el Congreso que va a dar otra vuelta de tuerca a los pagos en efectivo.

Los planes del NOM siguen su curso


----------



## L'omertá (23 Nov 2016)

el juli dijo:


> Acaba de decir Montoro en el Congreso que va a dar otra vuelta de tuerca a los pagos en efectivo.
> 
> Los planes del NOM siguen su curso



Manda cojones.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Nov 2016)

el juli dijo:


> Acaba de decir Montoro en el Congreso que va a dar otra vuelta de tuerca a los pagos en efectivo.
> 
> Los planes del NOM siguen su curso



A ver con que salen ahora, agarrarsus a las calandracas.


----------



## pellonis (23 Nov 2016)

Ha dicho Montoro en el Congreso que va a confiscar el oro de todos los foreros de este hilo:´´´(


----------



## Orooo (23 Nov 2016)

pellonis dijo:


> Ha dicho Montoro en el Congreso que va a confiscar el oro de todos los foreros de este hilo:´´´(



Que oro?

Yo lo perdi la semana pasada por un descuido...


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2016)

pellonis dijo:


> Ha dicho Montoro en el Congreso que va a confiscar el oro de todos los foreros de este hilo:´´´(



¡Maldición! sabía que me tenía que haber decantado por el cobre en rollos...bueno, voy a preparar un paquete para mandarle mi parte a Montoro.

En cuanto a lo de limitar los pagos en efectivo, es de coña...en USA en este aspecto están bastante más adelantados que nosotros...creo que son 10.000$ contantes y sonantes, en caso de que el pago sea mayor, se usa el impreso 8300, pero no se prohiben pagos mayores...si alguno tiene más información que me corrija.

Con esto quiero decir que se puede pagar 1.000.000$ en efectivo, solo ha de ser notificado por parte del cobrador con ese impreso.

Aquí como saben que la banca está moribunda/muerta, tratan de salvarla a expensas del ciudadano de a pie, sin embargo creo que el ciudadano de a pie poco dinero tiene para depositar en la banca, y los que tienen mucho, ya hace rato largo que lo sacaron de este "corralito" llamado Unión Europea.

Necesitamos un Trump por este lado del charco que ponga los puntos sobre las ies, en vez de tanta "nenaza" progre en momentos tan delicados como los que estamos viviendo...parece que nos preocupa más la extinción del escarabajo enterrador a que familias enteras no tengan la capacidad de generar ingresos laborales por más que lo intenten.

El oro aburriendo la zona de 1200/1210$...ya dije/dijimos hace semanas que sería un soporte fuertote, pero ni yo creía que lo fuera tanto...veremos cuanto más puede aguantar.

Un saludo.

*edito:*

Antes digo lo de 1200$ para que ya estemos en 1194$ ahora mismo...ya parezco Charitazo21...

esto se pone muy interesante, voy a por las palomitas.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¡Maldición!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...




Palomitas, que el espectáculo está servido y la música de fondo la pongo yo con la corneta.

Como No soy monárquico no me son de aplicación las reales ordenanzas, las reales ordenanzas de las fuerzas armadas, así que tocaré la trompeta, pero en esta ocasión la trompeta cornucopia, la que ya tocó en sus días la Diosa Fortuna

El cartel del Oeste ha metido artillería pesada para tirar el soporte, soporte de los 1200: ¡mantengamos el engaño del dólar! 

Espero la noche que abran el SGE, veremos como reacciona el Este. De momento espero tocando la corneta cornucopia.

Tal vez llegue esta semana el gran colapso


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, ya dijimos por aquí que lo más probable es que se vieran precios más abajo del soporte que ahora parece que ya se ha roto, aunque ésto último aún queda por confirmar, pero entiendo que es muy posible que se vean los precios que adelantamos por aquí para el Oro y que ahora sitúo entre los $1097,80 y los $1056,20... Y en la Plata ya se ha alcanzado el precio que avancé a corto plazo, así que si se confirma la rotura en el precio actual nos dirigiríamos con mucha probabilidad hacia los $15,163 en primera instancia y se profundizaría en la caída si el Oro se va hacia los mínimos aquí apuntados. Recomendación: mantenerse NEUTRAL y el que quiera comprar puede hacerlo... Y es que cabe la posibilidad de que estén buscando un "latigazo" hacia los entornos de la paridad en el EUR/USD, aunque aún es pronto para pronunciarse al respecto.

Eso SÍ, he de recalcar que es un ataque en toda regla contra los MPs, pues las caídas son testimoniales en el Cobre y en el Crudo, al menos cuando me las he mirado y no hace tanto. Entonces el Oro ya andaba por los $1191,55 y la Plata en los $16,273...

En fin, paketazo, creo que ambos hemos comprado en los últimos mínimos, pero va a ser que el "timing" es algo que nos queda todavía por "afinar", aunque afortunadamente andamos a años luz de la "corneta" de Charizato21 y que me recuerda al del Septimo de Caballería antes de pasar por el "barbero"...

Y dejo esto...

- LAS DIEZ NOTICIAS MÁS CENSURADAS 2015-2016 | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (23 Nov 2016)

Llevo unos 8 años mirando la cotización del euro/dólar y del oro todos los días una pila de veces y siempre excepto una vez q fue a principios de este año cuando el dólar sube el oro baja y cuando el dólar baja el oro sube ,ósea q si el dólar se va a la paridad ,el oro se irá para abajo,estoy tan seguro de ello q no me importa q me metan en el calabozo.
La vez q no se cumplió fue a principio de este año y fue cuando el oro paso de 970 euros a casi 1200.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> En fin, paketazo, creo que ambos hemos comprado en los últimos mínimos, pero va a ser que el "timing" es algo que nos queda todavía por "afinar", aunque afortunadamente andamos a años luz de la "corneta" de Charizato21 y que me recuerda al del Septimo de Caballería antes de pasar por el "barbero"...
> ...



Chris Powell (Secretario / Tesorero del Comité de Acción Antimonopolio del Oro Inc.) enlazó *AYER (DÍA 22/10/16)* un artículo indicando: 

El analista de mercado Avery Goodman escribe hoy que un ataque contra el precio del oro por el cartel de oro marcó la probable elección de Donald Trump como presidente, predice que como presidente Donald Trump cortará el acceso del cartel de las reservas de oro de Estados Unidos, esa expectativa es la que ha provocado la actual furia del cartel, para cubrir sus posiciones cortas en oro y posiciones largas en el dólar estadounidense. 

*El artículo: La comprensión de las elecciones, oro y dólar, a través de la manipulación del mercado*

*http://averybgoodman.com/myblog/201... 1980, con una subida del 50% en el precio...*


----------



## silverbio (23 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos...
Recordamos....."Un poquito de paciencia para ver el desenlace y preparado, en todo caso, para nuestra segunda compra de metales...que muy probablemente intentemos ejecutar en dos movimientos...1180/16,30....1120/15,3"
Me encanta que los planes salgan bien....ya estamos dentro....diversificamos un poquito...maples para plata y oro con krugers...
Y ahora que...? adjunto gráficos.
En Oro...1170 tiene que dar guerra por Fibo y por zona de fresh demand...pero mirando la plata...el margen que le queda al eurodólar, la situación del macd (cerrada la posibilidad de divergencia alcista) .....se va a perder....el siguiente punto relevante el entorno de los 1120 pero con una previsible subida de tipos y 1,02-1,03 en el cruce....llevarse casi todo lo avanzado (onda 2 correctiva, como ya apuntamos) es lo mas probable 1060-1080 es zona muy potente de fresh demand...
En Plata...en 15,90 fresh demand...pero sin entidad para plantar cara, ADX muy explícito, hasta los 15-15,25 donde tenemos confluencias....los 14 bajos serían el objetivo si la macro acompaña el análisis....
Puede perder los mínimos del año pasado?? Podría (hay stops jugosos como para una boda) y seguiría existiendo una oportunidad de reacción alcista importante a medio plazo 1340/19...PERO quedaría down y tendríamos precios "asegurados" en los entornos ya comentados 750-900 y zona de 10.
Resumiendo...1120/15,3 será nuestra tercera entrada, tal y como anticipamos...pero si vemos 1060/14,25 picaremos un poquito mas...no obstante, seguimos dejando una gran última posición de compra para ese escenario más bajista.
Saludos y Suerte.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72198&stc=1&d=1479920293
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72197&stc=1&d=1479920186


----------



## L'omertá (23 Nov 2016)

Ojo a la bajada que el suelo puede ser interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Ya has visto lo que se está dejando hoy tu "maravilloso" vehículo inversor, ¿No? Y te lo digo porque con ese ETF una subida del Oro del 50% NI de COÑA te va a permitir recuperar lo perdido hasta ahora... NO, no vas a recuperar tu "corneta"...

Y dejo esto... ambos son dos artículos muy interesantes.

- Gold Crashed After Trump Won - Why Was Everyone Wrong? Why Did This Happen? - munKNEE dot.com

- www.cnbc.com/2016/11/22/ec-banks-aw...-plan-on-capital-buffers-loss-provisions.html

Saludos.


----------



## External (23 Nov 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Chris Powell (Secretario / Tesorero del Comité de Acción Antimonopolio del Oro Inc.) enlazó *AYER (DÍA 22/10/16)* un artículo indicando:
> 
> El analista de mercado Avery Goodman escribe hoy que un ataque contra el precio del oro por el cartel de oro marcó la probable elección de Donald Trump como presidente, predice que como presidente Donald Trump cortará el acceso del cartel de las reservas de oro de Estados Unidos, esa expectativa es la que ha provocado la actual furia del cartel, para cubrir sus posiciones cortas en oro y posiciones largas en el dólar estadounidense.
> 
> ...


----------



## silverbio (23 Nov 2016)

.....decir que Trump impedirá a los banqueros "lo que sea".... es un poco heavy.
Para mí el equilibrio de poder en el múndo cambió definitivamente en 1913 con la creación del sistema de la Reserva Federal y sus satélites en el resto del mundo "civilizado". 
De verdad creéis que Trump ha llegado a presidente por azar? Rebelión de las clases trabajadoras? Aquí nada pasa por casualidad....
Trump que va de populista es establishment puro pero, aunque no lo fuera, ese melón es demasiado grande hasta para el POTUS.....plata o plomo...


----------



## External (23 Nov 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ojo a la bajada que el suelo puede ser interesante.



Exacto.

Observemos la causa-efecto de la bajada del oro (-13%) y la apreciación del dólar (+10%) estos últimos 3 meses. 

El dólar parece ir a la paridad (recorrido de +5%), si se cumple el oro podría alcanzar los $ 1,100 (-7%).

El oro no ha bajado de los +/- $ 1,100 en 5 años, si la tendencia a la bajada rompe esta resistencia histórica (sea porque el Euro se hunde aún más o porque Trump logre excitar a WS) el suelo puede ir hacia los $ 1,000 pero no lo veo más abajo.

Un saludo y buen coraje a los que han comprado un poco más arriba, paciencia pues a largo plazo el oro va parriba


----------



## timi (23 Nov 2016)

saludos , muy interesante el enlace de munkeen Fernando , si es que al final en esta vida todo vuelve ,,, pero aun no las tengo todas de que suban los intereses , ya falta poco para el desenlace ,,,
yo también hice unas compras hace unos días , y naturalmente no me arrepiento , que podíamos ajustar mejor el timing ,,, claro , pero recordemos que es dinero que no vamos a necesitar en un tiempo , así que si acertamos poco o mucho , lo sabré de aquí a x años no?
Lo que esta claro es que esta bajado propicia la entrada a quien creía que ya era tarde o seguir destruyendo papelitos de colores al que le de urticaria la tinta en la que están impresos.
Es impresión mía o al oro en euros le queda bajada en comparación a la bajada que ha sufrido respecto al dólar?


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: Bueno, ya dijimos por aquí que lo más probable es que se vieran precios más abajo del soporte que ahora parece que ya se ha roto, aunque ésto último aún queda por confirmar, pero entiendo que es muy posible que se vean los precios que adelantamos por aquí para el Oro y que ahora sitúo entre los $1097,80 y los $1056,20... Y en la Plata ya se ha alcanzado el precio que avancé a corto plazo, así que si se confirma la rotura en el precio actual nos dirigiríamos con mucha probabilidad hacia los $15,163 en primera instancia y se profundizaría en la caída si el Oro se va hacia los mínimos aquí apuntados. Recomendación: mantenerse NEUTRAL y el que quiera comprar puede hacerlo... Y es que cabe la posibilidad de que estén buscando un "latigazo" hacia los entornos de la paridad en el EUR/USD, aunque aún es pronto para pronunciarse al respecto.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que estas Navidades "voy a engordar" más de lo habitual, y pesaré unas onzas más.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> Interesante teoría Charitazo, si llega a haber menos oferta lógicamente la demanda y el precio del oro aumentarán.
> 
> Tienes más información sobre el tal Chris Powell?



En relación a la pregunta no quisiera expandirme en circunloquios para responder a la cuestión, sólo apuntar una realidad que acabo de comprobar empíricamente con unas horas de distancia: "Dura poco la alegría en casa del Gafe", sólo con la amenaza de tocar la corneta de la cornucopia, aún se ha gafado más la situación 

Chris Powell de GATA (Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market) sólo enlazaba el artículo de Avery Goodman y hacía ese resumen, pero leyendo con más detalle el artículo y los post's he llegado a la conclusión que las posibilidades de que así sea se reducen a un 1%, siendo muy generoso, poniendo una cifra redonda sin decimales.

La cuestión que daría credibilidad a esa posibilidad pasa por que el futuro secretario del Tesoro fuera alguien fuera del establishment y que apoyaran el oro; por ejemplo Robert Mercer el mayor donante de Trump, multimillonario firme defensor de vuelta al patrón oro. 

Pero además de lo que nos enlazó Fernando del Robot Pescador en relación a la estafa que ha sido Donald Trump y su discurso anti-establishment 

He encontrado algo más reciente, de ayer, sobre quien será realmente el secretario del Tesoro; copio las perlas

Por lo tanto, aunque después le den el cargo de Secretario del Tesoro a Krusty el Payaso, el que realmente estará detrás del diseño de la política económica de Trump, será Mnuchin y *Steven Mnuchin es GOLDMAN SACHS*

Steven Mnuchin, de 53 años, fue socio de Goldman Sachs Group durante 17 años y es hijo a su vez, de otro banquero, Robert E. Mnuchin, que también amasó una fortuna en Goldman Sachs durante 30 años. Es decir, es de Goldman Sachs por vía hereditaria.

Y es que Mnuchin, no solo ha sido socio de Goldman Sachs e hijo de un banquero de Goldman Sachs, sino que encima trabajó para George Soros en el Soros Fund Management (ya saben, el colmo del establishment sionista malvado) y financió varias películas de Hollywood de gran éxito (recuerden que en algunos de esos medios alternativos que nos han vendido a Trump como el “anti-establishment que hace temblar a las malvadas élites sionistas”, no paran de decirnos que Hollywood es la quintaesencia del control sionista-iluminati sobre la población).

Entre otras películas, Mnuchin financió la franquicia de X-Men (sí, las películas sobre una nueva raza de seres con capacidades sobrehumanas superiores al resto de los mortales), así como Avatar y la última versión de Mad Max, entre muchas otras.

Mientras trabajaba en Goldman Sachs, Mnuchin compró los restos de IndyMac Bank (ahora conocido como OneWest Bank), una compañía de préstamos con sede en California, que quebró en 2008. Este alto ejecutivo tuvo que soportar protestas en el césped de su propia mansión en Bel Air en 2011, por parte de los propietarios de las viviendas embargadas, por culpa de las malas políticas de su banco.


Despierta tu mente: GOLDMAN SACHS PARECE DISEÑAR LA POLÍTICA ECONÓMICA DE TRUMP


¿hay algún rango posible por debajo de las letrinas?

Gafao coño que estoy gafado, sólo faltaría que quitaran esos ETF's apalancados del mercado.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 23:58 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizato21: Ya has visto lo que se está dejando hoy tu "maravilloso" vehículo inversor, ¿No? Y te lo digo porque con ese ETF una subida del Oro del 50% NI de COÑA te va a permitir recuperar lo perdido hasta ahora... NO, no vas a recuperar tu "corneta"...
> 
> ...



Gafao que estoy gafado, ¡¡ojo no os gafe el foro ...!!


----------



## pamarvilla (24 Nov 2016)

Buenas. El oro en su caída ha tocado los 1181.86 $/oz, ahora 1187.34

Y dejo un vídeo sobre la inquietante portada de The Economist 2017 que predice un futuro negro como el carbón... y en el que los mps pueden despegar.

La Portada de The Economist 2017 predice un futuro negro para Donald Trump. - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Voy a enlazar lo que nos proponía pamarvilla y que se ha olvidado de enlazar o bien no le ha entrado.

- PREDICCIONES PORTADA THE ECONOMIST PARA LA ERA TRUMP 2017 - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (24 Nov 2016)

Seguimos para bingo....

Hacienda estudia limitar los pagos en efectivo a poco más de 1.000 euros - Libre Mercado

¿cuando llegaremos al limite en cero?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

el juli dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo....
> 
> Hacienda estudia limitar los pagos en efectivo a poco más de 1.000 euros - Libre Mercado
> 
> ¿cuando llegaremos al limite en cero?



Hola, el juli: Bueno, por aquí ya llevamos tiempo avisando sobre esto y que yo denomino cerrar el "círculo" y SÍ... cada vez queda menos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Nov 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Y dejo un vídeo sobre la inquietante portada de The Economist 2017 que predice un futuro negro como el carbón... y en el que los mps pueden despegar.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.

A mí, lo que me gustaría es que alguien analizase los análisis que se hicieron de la portada de The Economist del año pasado y así, comprobar si los análisis que se hicieron entonces (no digo que no) resultaron ser o no.

Tengo guardada por ahí la portada anterior y la anterior y la anterior pero, la verdad, prefiero pasar el tiempo libre tocando bossa novas con la guitarra y leyendo (en estos momentos) a Hannah Arendt y su obra "Los orígenes del totalitarismo" aun sabiendo que no es prospección del futuro sino estudio del pasado pero, y es que, no se puede entender el futuro sin haber entendido el pasado.

Un abrazo a todos y gracias por todos los comentarios que hacéis, un lujo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, eso de las "interpretaciones" es bastante "subjetivo" y aquí muchas veces NO nos aclaramos... En lo personal, suelo estar bastante preocupado en otros análisis para dedicar tiempo al que comentas, pero te diría que SÍ he leído cosas interesantes que, aparentemente, han descifrado y contrastado (hasta cierto punto...) algunos hechos de los que aparecen en las portadas de "The Economist"... 

Y aún nos encontramos en el 2016 y recuerdo una de las portadas diseñadas por Matt Herring, concretamente la que no se publicó, aunque la conocemos y es accesible. Bien, en ellla, al pie de Angela Merkel, hay una bandera con el carácter típico estadounidenses, pero pintada con los colores propios del movimiento gay... Y a la derecha se puede ver lo que parece un talibán (afgano) apuntando con un fusil, precisamente hacia la bandera gay-EE.UU. 

¿Y...? ¿Recuerdas la tragedia de Orlando? Pues, puede ser una simple "casualidad" o NO...

Y, por cierto, el Cobre sigue desbocado y hoy está subiendo fuertemente... Lleva una subida mensual de algo más del 25%... que se dice pronto. Perooooo... la pregunta del millón es ¿POR QUÉ?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Nov 2016)

Sí, ésa es la del año pasado.
Gracias por tu análisis.

Hay dos posibilidades:

1. The Economist (su portada inicial anual) es el portavoz de lo que le espera al mundo para el año entrante, lo cual no deja de ser sorprendentemente inquietante porque todo vendría a ser una frivolidad supina y, en consecuencia, las cabezas pensantes que quedan en este mundo deberían tomar cartas en el asunto.

2. El dibujante de turno acierta como cuando yo vaticino que en el 2017 Grecia acabará por irse a criar malvas. La viñeta vendría a ser algo así como, un Partenón, esta vez, ya de ya, completamente derruido, con unos buitres pintarrujeados de negro, amarillo y rojo que posan sus garras sobre las últimas piedras y miran hacia el horizonte buscando dónde posarse, de nuevo.

¿Explica algo?

Yo creo que no, porque los buitres de mi viñeta, no dejan de ser buitres.

¿Quién puede acabar con los buitres?

Bueno, pues el principal depredador del buitre es el propio hombre con un producto farmacéutico que se llama Diclofenac y que se encuentra en los cadáveres de los animales domesticados como, por ejemplo, la vaca. De hecho, el Gobierno Indio ya lo ha prohibido.

En resumidas cuentas, la portada de The Economist siempre es la misma:

Hombre mata a Hombre.

(esperemos que no se lo coma).


----------



## silverbio (24 Nov 2016)

Forma parte del negociado...y me ha parecido muy buena la infografía.....
una familia con dos hijos...una broma de 107.000... debt is the real issue
buenas noches....

lo cuenta GurusBlog..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72209&stc=1&d=1480016931


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Bancos Centrales y banca sistémica: ¡juegos de tahúres!

- A little perspective on the post-election gold market |

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Forma parte del negociado...y me ha parecido muy buena la infografía.....
> una familia con dos hijos...una broma de 107.000... debt is the real issue
> buenas noches....
> 
> ...



De lo cual se deduce (yo por lo menos) que la deuda no es un problema para el Sistema (la prueba, Japón).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

Según cómo se mire...

"Hay dos formas de conquistar y esclavizar una nación. Una es a través de la espada y otra es a través de la deuda." (John Adams)

En fin, que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Nov 2016)

Sí, por supuesto, Fernando, lo que quería decir es que el "Sistema" puede mantener el sistema de la deuda durante mucho tiempo (y ponía el ejemplo del Japón), si a eso se añade la condición de esclavo, pues ya está todo dicho.

Yo lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo: habría que considerar seriamente la hipótesis de que el Sistema se puede reinventar tranquilamente. Llevado a bolsa: los fundamentales son de espanto pero la máquina puede funcionar a tope.

¿Quién iba a decir hace tres años que Grecia iba a tragar con todo hasta el punto de estar totalmente sometidos, sin un atisbo de protesta organizada y eficaz?

¿Quién iba a decir hace 5 años que en nuestro país iba a haber 5.000.000, cinco millones de personas en situación de pobreza energética y la cosa siga funcionando como si nada (excepto vestiduras rasgadas por la señora Rosa de Reus)?

No sé, quizás habría que cambiar de perspectiva.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: NO, no es inviable lo que comentas y a fin de cuentas no se trataría más que seguir un modelo mundial basado en la "japonización" de la Economía, es decir una "interpretación" de la misma fundamentada en apuntes "etéreos" y maquillaje contable. Bueno, más o menos una prolongación de lo que estamos viviendo y dentro de Huxley, aderezado con algo de Orwell, para que en el tiempo se impusiera éste último, por tanto se acabaría dando una sociedad totalmente represiva.

Sin embargo, y en función de mis estudios de Prospectiva, sigo teniendo una opinión "colapsista" al respecto y que al final acabará sucediendo (no hay "tutia")... aunque es posible que antes se dé ese escenario que insinúas como más factible. En fin, el tiempo nos irá aclarando el "espeso" panorama que tenemos frente a nosotros... Y creo que en el 2017 ya veremos los primeros "síntomas" y que deberían verse más "claros" a lo largo del 2018. Ahora mismo, NADA apunta a que vayamos a un Colapso de carácter abrupto, pero esa es una impresión general y lo que subyace en la realidad es "otra" cosa... Y que lo percibamos o no es otro asunto.

Y dejo esto... 

- Rebelion. Cáritas calcula que 40.000 personas viven en la calle en España

- Guerra Fría: El hombre que da órdenes al FBI, la CIA y la NSA desvela las amenazas que nos esperan. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

Interesante...

- Trump's Victory: What Does it Mean for Gold? | Tocqueville

Saludos.


----------



## External (25 Nov 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Sí, por supuesto, Fernando, lo que quería decir es que el "Sistema" puede mantener el sistema de la deuda durante mucho tiempo (y ponía el ejemplo del Japón), si a eso se añade la condición de esclavo, pues ya está todo dicho.
> 
> Yo lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo: habría que considerar seriamente la hipótesis de que el Sistema se puede reinventar tranquilamente. Llevado a bolsa: los fundamentales son de espanto pero la máquina puede funcionar a tope.
> 
> ...




Hola frisch,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, me parece increíble la situación actual, aún más cuando escuchas a muchos analistas de WS hablar de la New Economy, del New Normal, WS integra y acepta la situación actual como la nueva normalidad.

Esto muestra claramente que los fundamentos ya no importan, en el New Normal todo se basa sobre la "confianza". Confianza en la "economía" actual y el sistema monetario fiat (que técnicamente se encuentra en quiebra) que es la nueva normalidad. El tema es que la música no se pare, poco importa si el disco está ya rallado de dar tantas vueltas. Acostumbrados a crear "riqueza" fácilmente desde la especulación, los inversores ya han dejado hace tiempo de invertir en la creacion de valor, porqué esperar 2 años cuando uno puede hacer plusvalías en tan sólo unas días...

Como dice Peter Schiff, el mercado es un drogradicto, los Bancos Centrales son los dealers y el QE (la impresora de billetes infinita) la droga. Somos unos drogatas vamos!

A ver qué pasa el día que WS se despierte y realice que el valor del papel que detienen es nulo.

Entretanto la música continúa sonando, es el New Normal.......

Un saludo a todos, como otro forero ha dicho recientemente este hilo es un lujo.


----------



## frisch (25 Nov 2016)

Hay un dato evidente, prueba de la descomposición de nuestro mundo (este mundo tan mal llamadamente democrático); lo cual no significa que el mundo se vaya a criar malvas pasado mañana, como muchos agoreros de Internet auguran (no me refiero a ninguno de este hilo - aquí, los que opinan, se caracterizan por reflexionar, no por paparruchear o linkear sandeces).

Y el dato es que gran parte de la gestión "democrática" de nuestros tan democráticos países está financiada directamente por entidades, personajes y conglomerados que no tienen ninguna legitimidad democrática, puesto que lo único que les permite actuar de esa manera es QUE TIENEN LA PASTA.

La pasta para mantener partidos políticos, crear nuevos, deshacer partidos, en fin ... la pasta.

Yo no entiendo cómo la gente, en general, no entiende este sencillo problema de lógica: si todo está fundamentalmente basado en la pasta, pues, los que la detentan, son los que mandan.

¿No?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante lo último de Max Keiser...

- Inmersos en la desglobalización- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Nov 2016)

Por cierto, he oído por ahí que no sé si los CHF ó las NOK, se deben cambiar dentro de poco los viejos billetes por nuevos...¿ sabeis algo ?...:


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2016)

*frisch*, *External*...la confianza es eso...confianza.

Generalmente un hijo confía en sus padres, y si sus padres le dicen que salte desde un quinto que no le pasará nada, pues es posible que salte.

Al amparo de los estados la masa se considera resguardada...cobijo, sanidad, cultura...lo que viene a ser un perro y su amo.

Aquí el problema, si es que existe un problema, es considerar que no somos lo que realmente somos "peones"...si mañana el dinero desaparece dará igual, seguiremos siendo peones, pues dependeremos de otra cosa (de un ejercito que nos defienda, de una sanidad que nos cure, de unas pensiones que nos salven...)

El ser humano es "dependiente" hasta la médula, por eso convive en sociedad, y el modo de regir estas sociedades hoy en día, es la confianza...confío en que no me atropellen al cruzar por un paso de cebra, en que el carnicero no me venda carne podrida, en que mi mujer no se acuesta con el jardinero, en que mi estado vela por mis intereses...

Nadie se molesta en rascar la superficie...¿por qué?...porque no es necesario mientras haya confianza, y como no me interesa que esta se pieda a la par de que somos unos vagos, pues mejor quedarse como estamos.

Ya dije muchas veces que los grandes cambios sociales son muy lentos, esclavitud, derechos humanos, segregación racial, feminismo, derechos laborales...muy pero que muy lento.

¿de quién es culpa esa lentitud?...pues de nuestra propia evolución. Si fueramos ratas, aprenderíamos mucho antes...pero por suerte, somos seres humanos.

Cuanto durará esta etapa de "confianza"...pues posiblemente varias generaciones más, y cuando se reinvente algo, el transito será tan natural, que ni nos/se darán cuenta de ello.

Si lo analizamos fríamente, y aquí puede que me equivoque, creo que vivmos en la época histórica dónde más gente vive...o considera que vive mejor...sea a base de deuda impagable o de sueños inalcanzables...pero mis antepasados, dudo que pudieran pensar tan siquiera en comprar unas onzas de oro para el día que todo pudiera llegar a cascar...más bien pensaban en comprar unos kilos de habas, y gracias...también las que les debenmos a ellos.

Un slaudo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Nov 2016)

racional dijo:


> Los europeos estan guardando su dinero en cuentas bancarias y cash, aqui se ve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es una noticia cojonuda...:rolleye:


----------



## frisch (25 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *frisch*, *External*...la confianza es eso...confianza.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues, en mi opinión te equivocas y no fríamente.

Sí, es verdad que vivimos la época histórica en la que más gente vive (numéricamente - bueno también lo fue 1600 con respecto al 800) pero no es cierto que sea la época en la que proporcionalmente la mayor parte de la gente viva bien.

No es cierto.

Es cierto en Pozuelo de Alarcón o en Majadahonda pero no en miles de municipios españoles. Es cierto en la Quinta Avenida de Nueva york o en Place Vendôme de Paris o ... o ... en ooo, pero no en el mundo mundial.

De hecho, con toda la riqueza que se ha generado, con toda la masa monetaria (pasta) que circula, proporcionalmente, jamás en la historia del ser humano ha habido tanto pobre, injustificado e injustificable.

Yo ya entiendo tu argumentación pero tu argumentación adolece de un pequeño gran error. Argumentas con las vivencias de un occidental relativamente acomodado (obviamente no pongo en duda el origen de tu acomodamiento que deduzco se debe a la posibilidad que has tenido de trabajar y de ganarte un sueldo digno), pero es que no es el caso de varios miles de millones de personas.

La pregunta y, tan sólo es una pregunta (no es dogma).

¿Cuántas vidas se sacrificaron y se sacrifican - incluso a fuego lento - para que nosotros podamos concluir que ahora se vive mejor que en el tiempo de las habas?

Equilucuá.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# El hombre dubitativo: El tema por el que preguntas lo trató el amigo Arbeyna y lo puedes encontrar a partir del post 1450 y sucesivos...

Y dejo esto...

- What Investors Can Learn From Gold Priced In Yen? | Gold Eagle

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Nov 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Que oro?
> 
> Yo lo perdi la semana pasada por un descuido...



Orooo???...yo no conozco ningún gulaj...digoooo...ningún oro.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2016)

*Frisch* puede que nunca haya habido tanto pobre, tu y yo mismo podemos serlo respecto a quién nos comparemos, sin embargo los pobres de hoy, ya sea en la China, India o Nigeria, poco tienen que ver con los pobres de hace 200 años.

Te guste o no, las posibilidades que tiene la humanidad a nivel individual de huir de la pobreza hoy en día no son comparables a las que tenía un pobre de hace unos siglos, que nacía pobre y solía morir más pobre.

Es mi punto de vista, y viviera en España o la India, no cambiaría esta época por ninguna pasada siendo quien soy...otra cosa es que fuera un ilustre en la antigua Roma, o un obispo en la edad moderna española...

¿tu cambiarías la época que te ha tocado vivir por otra pasada para mejorar tu situación económica siendo quién eres?

Un saludo y hasta mañana...salud.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Nov 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Llevo unos 8 años mirando la cotización del euro/dólar y del oro todos los días una pila de veces y siempre excepto una vez q fue a principios de este año cuando el dólar sube el oro baja y cuando el dólar baja el oro sube ,ósea q si el dólar se va a la paridad ,el oro se irá para abajo,estoy tan seguro de ello q no me importa q me metan en el calabozo.
> La vez q no se cumplió fue a principio de este año y fue cuando el oro paso de 970 euros a casi 1200.
> Un saludo a todos



Si lo vemos por debajo del millar de euripides, cargo de cojones...creo que va a ser la última vez que en nuestras miserables vidas lo veamos tan bajo...

Es mi opinión...y mi sentimiento...toda una premonición¡¡

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 23:47 ----------




astur_burbuja dijo:


> Pues yo creo que estas Navidades "voy a engordar" más de lo habitual, y pesaré unas onzas más.



Compadre, somos hormigas en un mundo de cigarras...y como hormiguitas vamos almacenando...sin prisa pero sin pausa...

Onza a onza...carlillo a carlillo...soberano a soberano...


----------



## frisch (25 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Te guste o no, las posibilidades que tiene la humanidad a nivel individual de huir de la pobreza hoy en día no son comparables a las que tenía un pobre de hace unos siglos, que nacía pobre y solía morir más pobre.
> 
> .../...



Tiempo al tiempo.

En cualquier caso Paketazo, no sé si te refieres a los nuevos pobres griegos, franceses, alemanes o ... españoles o a los pobres de toda la vida, los de Ghana, Burkina Fasso, grandes zonas de la India e incluso de la China mandarina y, un largo etcétera.

En cuanto a los del primer grupo: Renta Básica Universal y a arreglárselas, malamente (obviamente) y, en cuanto a los segundos, nada nuevo bajo el sol para ellos, puesto que nacieron pobres, seguirán siendo pobres y morirán pobres.

[No respondes a mi pregunta de ¿cuánto, numéricamente, supone, en términos de nuestras posibilidades de salir de la pobreza, o no llegar a ella, el sacrificio a fuego lento de la inmensa mayoría ... de personas como tú y yo o yo y tú ? El Sistema es malo o maligno, mientras no se entienda eso todo es posible: incluso pulpo animal de compañía]

Otro abrazo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

Bueno, desde mi conocimiento de la Historia diría que paketazo tiene mucha razón en lo que apunta...

- HISTORIA DE LA POBREZA - La otra cara de la moneda

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para el amigo Tons y otros interesados dejo un buen vídeo sobre la Gran Muralla China y está CLARO que en los tiempos actuales se vive MUCHÍSIMO MEJOR que por aquel entonces... Lo que NO quita para que el mundo que vivamos sea totalmente injusto y excesivamente DESIGUAL...

- Documental

Y también dejo este interesante artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...el-fondo-del-mar-ihundido-por-los-sovieticos-

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Nov 2016)

saludos y buenos días a todos
frish , lo de la pobreza energética , esta escrito si no es en este foro , en algún otro , creo recordar crisis energética se llamaba, donde ya describían hace mas de 10 años este escenario , que tan solo empezamos a vivir. No tiene nada de nuevo esto y te aseguro que hace mas de 5 años ya existía gente avisando de que esto venia. Lo que viene ahora es a miles de personas desplazadas por esta misma razón , con el agravante de las guerras. Y para nada podemos descartar que nosotros seamos una parte de estos desplazados.
El fondo del problema es el peak oil y un poco mas en el fondo , el cambio climático , que de momento aquí solo sufrimos pequeños cambios , pero que en según que partes del planeta esta provocando problemas enormes de sequías , inundaciones y tal. Tampoco pretendo polemizar con el tema del cambio climático si existe o no , o si es provocado por el hombre o no.....
Completamente de acuerdo Fernando y tal como comenta el articulo que enlazas del economista , los centros de inteligencia , añoran la guerra fría porque tenían claramente localizado el enemigo y actualmente la humanidad tiene tantos frentes abiertos , que incluso a los que manejan el percal les debe costar lo suyo poner correctamente las piezas del puzzle sin necesidad de " amartillar las piezas ".

Tal como comenta paketazo , la confianza es la base de todo , y el " problema " es que poco a poco mas gente deja de confiar en los estándares , la gente esta empezando a dudar de la realidad que hemos vivido de antes de que yo naciera y cuando la parte de personas que dudan tenga una masa critica suficiente , aquí es donde pueden salir los problemas graves , Ojala sea como comentas y los cambios sean progresivos , dando tiempo a la gente a adaptarse , pero la historia indica que siempre existe un punto de inflexión , un punto en el que todo va mas rápido , un punto en el que los últimos 100 pasos se dan en la misma velocidad que los anteriores 10 pasos , y eso provoca que mucha gente no nos podamos adaptar con el tiempo suficiente y colapsemos a nivel individual.

uno de los grandes errores o "mentiras" aceptadas es que vivimos mejor que antes por el simple echo de que vivimos mas tiempo , pero yo creo que vivimos peor por la calidad de vida que tenemos. Si , vivimos mas tiempo , pero no lo aprovechamos ,,, o nos han borrado de la mente como aprovechar este tiempo con una zanahoria delante llamado dinero ,,,, o llamado iPhone7. La zanahoria se termina y no tendremos en el futuro suficientes iphone7 para saciar la pobreza mental en la que vivimos. Mientras el que no tenia zanahoria era un negrito de África , no pasaba nada , pero desde ya esto va a pasarnos a nosotros , al vecino o a los de la comarca de al lado,,, vamos , que lo empezaremos a vivir en nuestro alrededor , y no todo el mundo lo va a aceptar de la misma forma ,,, y las masas pueden estar calmadas un tiempo , pero no siempre.

En resumidas cuentas , el peak everything ya esta aquí , y somos demasiados para ponernos de acuerdo para solucionar esto de forma ordenada.

vaya ladrillo os he metido ,,,:XX::XX:


----------



## amador (26 Nov 2016)

Otro problema para las arcas públicas y para la gente que se queda en esta situación.

Ejército Español: Demasiado viejos para servir a la Patria | España | EL PAÍS

Buen finde.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: El tema por el que preguntas lo trató el amigo Arbeyna y lo puedes encontrar a partir del post 1450 y sucesivos...
> 
> ...



Agradecido....


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, es muy interesante lo que os dejo a continuación...

- http://moneyinsights.org/wp-content...rice-Intervention-Circuit-Diagram-DEF-PDF.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## External (26 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: El tema por el que preguntas lo trató el amigo Arbeyna y lo puedes encontrar a partir del post 1450 y sucesivos...
> 
> ...



Gracias por el link fernando. O sea qué parece ser más interesante comprar oro en Eur que en dólares. Es curioso, aún más cuando el oro es a día de hoy más asequible en Eur...

_
" It goes without saying that a strong dovish statement from the BoJ could weaken the yen and strengthen the US dollar, which would be negative for the price of gold. In a scenario of the broadening divergence in monetary policy between the major central banks, investing in gold priced in the yen (or the euro) would be a smarter choice than investing in gold priced in the US dollar. 

Naturally, there is only one “gold” that can be purchased and the above simply means that those who hold the euro or yen and use it for purchasing gold, will likely benefit more (vs. the value of these currencies) than those, who hold the US dollars. "_


----------



## frisch (26 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, desde mi conocimiento de la Historia diría que paketazo tiene mucha razón en lo que apunta...
> 
> - HISTORIA DE LA POBREZA - La otra cara de la moneda
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, en fin, poniendo punto final al comentario (el mío) pero es que creo que nadie se ha leído el artículo enlazado porque, aunque es un tanto tendencioso por malthusiano, pues acaba con esta frase que dice lo que dice:

_... hace muchos años lanzó el Sr. James Grant, Director General de la UNICEF, quien señalaba que en pobreza “lo peor todavía esta por venir” _

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2016)

Hola, External: Hombre, tampoco el EUR es una divisa "confiable", aunque sea la "nuestra"... y en mala hora la "adoptaron" en España. Eso no es impedimento para que el USD siga subiendo, pero desde mi conocimiento de las "pautas" históricas del mismo, te diría que como mucho le queda un año más... y luego, probablemente, comience una caída en "picado". Vamos, es su comportamiento usual y la actual subida tampoco se entiende mucho si tenemos en cuenta los fundamentos de la Economía americana... Y encima lo piensan "aderezar" con una subida de la tasas de interés o al menos eso es lo que ahora descuentan los "mercados".

Lo que está claro es que los americanos van a enconar todavía más la Guerra de las Divisas actualmente en curso y de la que los massmierda NO dicen NADA... Ese "ataque" de los americanos está provocando grandes problemas en las Economías emergentes por la devaluación que acarrea a sus monedas y de alguna manera les hace importar Inflación.

En fin, External, si estamos dentro de los MPs es por algo, ¿No? A fin de cuentas, las actuales Divisas no sé lo que durarán en el tiempo...

Saludos.

Edito: # frisch: Grant murió en 1995... Y NADIE dice que la Pobreza no esté aumentando y solo hace falta mirar a nuestro propio país.

Saludos.


----------



## External (26 Nov 2016)

Hola Fernando!

Llevas razón cuando dices que poco importa comprar oro en una divisa u otra cuando ambas son parte del sistema fiat, lo más lógico es comprar oro en metal, evitar el papel. 

A mi esto me pone problema, guardar oro en casa no lo contemplo, guardarlo en el banco no me inspira confianza viendo la situación en la que están, guardarlo en un depósito con una empresa de seguridad tampoco. ¿Hay otras opciones? 

La definición de "confianza" se aplica también a la forma de comprar oro, joder es que ya no hay nada seguro en este mundo, incluso cuando uno decide comprar MPs!

Tenéis sangre fría guardando oro en metálico en casa


----------



## frisch (26 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> ...joder es que ya no hay nada seguro en este mundo, incluso cuando uno decide comprar MPs!
> ...



joder, ¡claro!, porque es que nadie piensa sino en sí mismo.
Pero eso siempre fue así.

_Edito_: Para eso se *inventaron* las ONG para darse buena conciencia a la vez que seguir pensando en sí mismo.

El problema de fondo es la conciencia y, resulta, que la mayoría la tiene tan cauterizada que no son ni conscientes de su conciencia (de ahí las ONG)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

P.S. Insisto, por otro lado, el artículo de la argentina sobre la pobreza no se lo ha leído ni el enlazador (excepto Timi).

No perdamos la seriedad de lo que enlazamos, si us plau.


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante lo último de Max Keiser...
> 
> - Inmersos en la desglobalización- Videos de RT
> 
> Saludos.



Primer medio análisis serio en dos semanas, sobre porque gano Trump y porque Hilaría la Cornuda perdió

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:50 ----------




amador dijo:


> Otro problema para las arcas públicas y para la gente que se queda en esta situación.
> 
> Ejército Español: Demasiado viejos para servir a la Patria | España | EL PAÍS
> 
> Buen finde.




El problema es para los que pagamos impuestos (que no somos todos) porque cuando las "cigarras" que firmaron contratos de 25 años de duración y no hicieron nada para mejorar en esos 25 Años (ni estudiar, ni formarse, ni nada), descubran que no viven con 600 euros, nos echarán la culpa a los demás de su desgracia (a pesar de que tuvieron 25 años para prepararse) y querrán que los demás que no tuvimos esa oportunidad, les paguemos su falta de previsión y esfuerzo.

Y como están en España, donde se idolatra a las cigarras, y se machaca a las hormigas, pues lo conseguirán, aumentando aún más el cabreo de las hormigas que ya no encuentran ningún motivo para seguir esforzándose,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy me he dejado una parte de mi tiempo y de mi dinero colaborando con el Banco de Alimentos, es decir que no solo pienso en mí... aunque también y sobre todas las cosas, faltaría plus... Y no añado más al respecto y es que no merece la pena.

# External: Vaya, vaya... ¿Estás seguro de que en tu casa NO tienes NADA de valor? Si fuera así, tu menor problema sería el plantearse comprar MPs, ¿No te parece? Peroooo, diría que NO es el caso, así que ya sabes... To be, or not to be... he ahí el dilema que tienes por resolver.

# astur_burbuja: Cada vez estoy más de acuerdo con lo que comentas... Y no deja de preocuparme, la verdad.

Y dejo esto...

- Gold Down 13.5% In 13 Days

Y más tarde, vuelvo de nuevo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Me he estado leyendo un artículo bastante preocupante de BIMCO, que es el mayor proveedor de datos de la industria del transporte marítimo. Como es largo y farragoso he traducido aquello que me ha parecido más relevante y es que, por regla general, me suelo leer lo que enlazo y después que cada cual "interprete" lo que le parezca... A fin de cuentas, para lo que me importará a mí.

Bien, en el artículo de marras se indica que el sector de la industria naval anda en caída libre. Veamos: en los astilleros chinos la caída de pedidos es del 58%, en los de Corea del Sur del 84,2% y en Japón del 90%... Destacar que en Corea del Sur se encuentran los tres astilleros más grandes del mundo y las caídas indicadas se refieren a lo que llevamos de año hasta el mes de Octubre.

Curiosamente, en los astilleros europeos los pedidos han subido un 45% en los primeros ocho meses del año, aunque a nivel mundial suponen sólo el 9,3%... Y a nivel mundial los pedidos se han hundido un 77% en lo que va de año hasta Octubre.

Ya entrando en el gran tonelaje: los pedidos de petroleros a nivel mundial han caído en un 80% y para los buques portacontenedores un 84%...

A este ritmo, 2016 será el PEOR año de la serie de datos de BIMCO y que se remonta a 1996...

Y la situación es verdaderamente asfixiante para los tres grandes astilleros de Corea del Sur: Hyundai Heavy Industries, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering y Samsung Heavy Industries.

Por su parte, en China, entre otras han quebrado este año: Zhong Chuan (industria pesada), Zhong Chuan Heavy Equipment Industria, Zhousan Xuhua (material metálico), Zhenjiang (construcción naval = filial del Grupo Sinopacific, construcción naval) y Yangzhou Dayang (construcción naval)...

Y me reitero en lo qué me pregunto desde hace algún tiempo: ¿POR QUÉ sube el Cobre "contracorriente"?

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Nov 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Primer medio análisis serio en dos semanas, sobre porque gano Trump y porque Hilaría la Cornuda perdió
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Las hormigas dentro del sistema son las mas puteadas. Algunas hormigas que han espabilado no es que se mueven fuera del sistema, pero caminan en el borde, por si el efecto cigarra emerge.

En Argentina paso lo mismo tras la congelacion de depositos y pesificacion de las deudas: algunas cigarras se beneficiaron (pasar de deduda en dolares a deuda en pesos les fue bien), mientras que la gran mayoria de hormigas se jodieron con sus ahorros pesificados o congelados en el banco con los boden... 

El culto a la cigarra tambien se ha globalizado... al menos en LATAM countries... 

Y por eso, cuanto mas al borde del sistema esten esas hormiguitas, mejor...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Siete pasos para borrar nuestras huellas en Google

- Astillas de realidad: SANTOS Y VÍRGENES A LOS QUE EL NUEVO GOBIERNO PODRÍA CONDECORAR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Atinado artículo...

- La principal razón por la que ganó Trump | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Nov 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> .../...
> 
> El problema es para los que pagamos impuestos (que no somos todos) porque cuando las "cigarras" que firmaron contratos de 25 años de duración y no hicieron nada para mejorar en esos 25 Años (ni estudiar, ni formarse, ni nada), descubran que no viven con 600 euros, nos echarán la culpa a los demás de su desgracia (a pesar de que tuvieron 25 años para prepararse) y querrán que los demás que no tuvimos esa oportunidad, les paguemos su falta de previsión y esfuerzo.
> 
> Y como están en España, donde se idolatra a las cigarras, y se machaca a las hormigas, pues lo conseguirán, aumentando aún más el cabreo de las hormigas que ya no encuentran ningún motivo para seguir esforzándose,



Ostras ¡Qué fuerte!

Las primeras cigarras, de este nuestro país, y de todos los países del mundo mundial, son las grandes empresas que obteniendo inmensos beneficios, pagan pingües impuestos en sus propios países y ninguno donde legalmente están radicados y, a su vez, esos países, donde están radicados, viven de las pequeñas comisiones por "recibir" en sus arcas tamaño capital. Es tan grande el capital que la pequeña comisión, sumando sumando, es descomunal.

Bien.

Acepto: Pulpo animal de compañía.

Lo hacen pero, a su vez crean empleos.

Sólo que desde hace 20 años de reloj, los empleos los crean extramuros y siguen sin pagar sus impuestos en su supuesto país de origen.

Luego ... ¿esto de las cigarras que firmaron contratos de 25 años de duración y no hicieron nada para mejorar en esos 25 Años (ni estudiar, ni formarse, ni nada), descubran que no viven con 600 euros? ¿Se refiere a las cigarras o a los cigarrones, o puros (ahora que ha fallecido Fidel)?

¿Por qué esa manía de creer que el culpable es el ladrón de gallinas cuando en realidad es el dueño de la granja de, precisamente, gallinas?

¡Amanecer Dorado!

Grecia


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En el artículo que enlazo de Guillermo Barba, éste deja entrever lo mismo que se ha apuntado por aquí, es decir un USD más fuerte y MPs más "baratos" de adquirir... aunque en nuestro caso habrá que ver hasta dónde "arrastran" la devaluación del EUR.

- La fiesta del

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - La fiesta del
> 
> Saludos.



De verdad, qué artículo tan mal redactado (probablemente escrito en otro idioma y traducido con traductor no humano) y que además, no dice nada.

¿Qué narices significa lo siguiente? (extracto del artículo)

_El artículo evidencia que en China ven la ‘fiebre’ devaluatoria, diagnostican correctamente que la enfermedad la provocaron años de deprimir de forma artificial las tasas de interés a cargo de los principales bancos centrales y sus estímulos conocidos como ‘flexibilización cuantitativa’ (Quantitative Easing, QE), pero también que son incapaces de reconocer que cometieron esos mismos errores que en Occidente.
_

¡Dios mío!

Es que ¿ya no sabemos hablar o hablamos para confundir y comunicar confusiones?

Bien, lo único "claro" (entrecomillado) es:


_"Como quiera, en este ambiente deflacionario global se refuerza el caso para acumular oro y plata a manos llenas –por ser la forma más acabada de dinero contante y sonante-, y si es a precio de ganga, qué mejor."_

Este señor además de publicar artículos en un castellano infecto ¿para quién trabaja? y, lo más importante, ¿a quién beneficia?

¡Dios mío!

¡Qué mundo y cuanto idiota!


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2016)

Escribes en un hilo "metalero" y no sabes quién es Guillermo Barba... Pues, es un reconocido Economista de la Escuela austriaca y periodista mexicano. Experto en mercados de Oro y Plata. Comentarista en medios periodísticos y televisivos de Mexico y los EE.UU.

De Nada...


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Nov 2016)

Hace unos días días alguien enlazó la magnifica web:
Did The System Collapse?


No se ha comentado por aquí, pero veo un asunto que tal vez tenga consecuencias a corto plazo: "la distancia precio este/oeste se va ampliando con fuerza"

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 00:03 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, es muy interesante lo que os dejo a continuación...
> 
> - http://moneyinsights.org/wp-content...rice-Intervention-Circuit-Diagram-DEF-PDF.pdf
> 
> Saludos.



Realmente interesante, casí diría de lectura obligatoria (pero al no tener rango no puedo dar ninguna orden)


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2016)

# Charizato21: Hay una variable que te estás "perdiendo"... la fuerte devaluación que están sufriendo las monedas asiáticas en relación al USD y de ahí la "prima" que se está pagando por poseer MPs. SIEMPRE hemos dicho por aquí que una de las mejores formas de protegerse de las devaluaciones, confiscaciones y demás latrocinios es "refugiarse" en los MPs FÍSICOS... Y eso en Asia no hay que "explicarlo", ya que tienen un importante legado "cultural" al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Nov 2016)

Gracias, no era capaz de ver ninguna explicación. 


Por cierto tanto tiempo con lo del cartel y el control del precio del oro y el artículo ese es más que revelador y de total crédito (viene con las referencias oportunas). La conclusión aquí resumida:

Los bancos centrales dentro de la red del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (en inglés BIS: Bank for International Settlements) manipulan el precio del oro.

Lo que me alegra del asunto es conocer a través del artículo la relación de China con el BIS, sencillamente por no aparecer en esa conjura China; ahí está la clave que les va desestabilizar el chiringuito.

Así que la noticia que ha lanzado el BPI hace unas semanas advirtiendo de la crisis bancaria de China:

China facing full-blown banking crisis, world's top financial watchdog warns

se podría leer de la siguiente forma: "estos HDP de Chinos en breve nos van a joder el control del precio del oro y vamos a tener problemas en occidente de los de verdad, cuando esto suceda hay que convencer a occidente que el problema lo ha provocado la crisis bancaria de China"


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2016)

NO, Charizato21, no te equivoques: China forma parte del problema en la opresión del precio en los MPs... Y ten en cuenta que si en algo ha destacado siempre históricamente China es en su "ambigüedad"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Inflation to Send Silver Prices Soaring - Silver Price Outlook - Commodity Trade Mantra

- Gold Buying Frenzy in India - The Price Means Nothing - Commodity Trade Mantra

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Economía: España no crece al 3,1% sino al 1,5%. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Nov 2016)

Que hicieron algunos indios cuando se enteraron del "decretazo" de abolir los billetes de 500 y 1000 rupias?

Algunas de las cosas que hicieron los que tenian black money (en suficiente cantidad)... ideas para quien sabe si un futuro cercano por estos lares occidentales:

India cash crisis: How people are dodging

En otro lugar he leido que algunos pagaron 2000 dolares por onza de oro... en este articulo vereis que algunos pagaron 1040 dolares por 10 gramos...

Sobre el "rent an account", otros han invertido rapidamente en tierra (han buscado propietarios y pagado un buen precio de "participacion" para tener derecho a esas cuentas de manera mas "legal").... 

Pero en definitiva, rolex y oro, los destinos preferidos del black money en India tras el decretazo... buen negocio harian algunos joyeros (200,000 dolares en tres horas no esta nada mal para vender rolex).


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, Charizato21, no te equivoques: China forma parte del problema en la opresión del precio en los MPs... Y ten en cuenta que si en algo ha destacado siempre históricamente China es en su "ambigüedad"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si cierto, me quedé con la información del año 1997, entonces era un G10 en lugar de un G20.

Aunque es ya la tercera, es tan bueno que reenlazo nuevamente el artículo, esta vez en formato web, más fácil lectura

Gold Price Intervention Circuit Diagram and Determinants Intervention Policy - Nico Simons | Sprott Money

Quien sabe si esa ambigüedad de lugar a que un día Haibo Cheng, Deputy Director, Department of Futures Supervision China Securities Regulatory Commission, tome ambiguamente la compensación obligatoria, los acuerdos de tasas flotantes del mercado de OTC, ... 

Por cierto me ha sorprendido un tweet críptico de Unai Gaztelumendi

"Mi opinión es que mucho de este desplome tiene que ver con el mayor contrato GC del año: Diciembre. Ya veremos"

Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) | Twitter


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Nov 2016)

Hola de nuevo.
Realmente 2017 puede ser ese temido punto de inflexión económico-financiero que bastante gente de este hilo venimos barruntando. 
Quien pueda que aproveche ahora la situación en curso: el que puede ser uno de los últimos blackfridays de los mps a los que asistamos... o no.

Bandera roja en Alemania: su crisis invisible está a punto de estallar | Diario Público

Saludos


----------



## silverbio (28 Nov 2016)

Buenas...esta va de plata...pero como se que es vuestro ojito izquierdo...o derecho...pues os subo los gráficos...aunque muchos seguro que la conocéis..
First Majestic Silver (Toronto FR)(Nyse AG) con una beta del carallo respecto a benchmark...plata arriba 50% desde mínimos y la amiga se pega un +700%...
La verdad nunca había operado mineras...pero desde que estoy en estos lares metaleros....he empezado a mirar...y hay cositas...esta se merece un seguimiento...(humilde opinión).
Por comentar...
Saludos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72223&stc=1&d=1480358806
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72224&stc=1&d=1480358806


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> *# astur_burbuja: Cada vez estoy más de acuerdo con lo que comentas... Y no deja de preocuparme, la verdad.*
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



jajajja, Fernando, creo que es el sentido común...Cada vez más gente, que esta hasta los huevos de la estupidez reinante, expresa su hartazgo y exige que al menos, el que este al frente del timón, tenga dos lecturas en su vida, no importa hacia que lado tire más, pero al menos que este "amueblado" arriba.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 21:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Bien, en el artículo de marras se indica que el sector de la industria naval anda en caída libre. Veamos: en los astilleros chinos la caída de pedidos es del 58%, en los de Corea del Sur del 84,2% y en Japón del 90%... Destacar que en Corea del Sur se encuentran los tres astilleros más grandes del mundo y las caídas indicadas se refieren a lo que llevamos de año hasta el mes de Octubre.



A todo cerdo le llega su San Martin...Se les jodió seguir haciendo dumping. 

Ahora les toca a ellos.

Karma y tal

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 22:02 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Ostras ¡Qué fuerte!
> 
> Las primeras cigarras, de este nuestro país, y de todos los países del mundo mundial, s*on las grandes empresas que obteniendo inmensos beneficios,* pagan pingües impuestos en sus propios países y ninguno donde legalmente están radicados y, a su vez, esos países, donde están radicados, viven de las pequeñas comisiones por "recibir" en sus arcas tamaño capital. Es tan grande el capital que la pequeña comisión, sumando sumando, es descomunal.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay leyes contables y de impuestos, a nivel internacional. Podemos entrar a discutir que son volubres, se pueden cambiar, se pueden saltar o lo que tu quieras.

Pero repetir continuamente que "las grandes empresas" no pagan impuestos y que no los pagan donde corresponde, no se va a convertir en verdad, porque lo sigas repitiendo. La mayoria cumplen con lo que les exigen, y lo que hacen es tratar de pagar lo menos posible, dentro de la ley.

Y no voy a defender ahora a las multis que colocan y enchufan a politicos e "hijos de...", como alguna que mando a uno de la realeza a USA a hacer el ridiculo y casi les hunde el chiringuito. Pero pagar, pagan. 

Y si no estamos de acuerdo con lo que pagan, pues votad a un partido que les suban el % al 50, 60 o a lo que considereis oportuno, pero luego ASUMID LAS CONSECUENCIAS, y no lloreis.

Lo de las cigarras, cigarrones y purones no entendi que querias decir.

Lo de que el dueño de una cosa, si es legitimamente el dueño y paga sus impuestos, es el problema antes que el ladrón, es un chiste no? O tu quieres que te roben lo que es tuyo?

Si tenemos que empezar a discutir si la propiedad privada es buena o mala, entonces apaga y vamonos. Ya que estamos en el hilo del oro, el problema segun tú no serian los que roban oro, si no nosotros que poseemos el oro no?

Pues comparte tu tus onzas, que a mi (y creo que a muchos de los aqui) nos cuestan sudor y sangre el poder comprarlas y guardarlas.


----------



## External (28 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # External: Vaya, vaya... ¿Estás seguro de que en tu casa NO tienes NADA de valor? Si fuera así, tu menor problema sería el plantearse comprar MPs, ¿No te parece? Peroooo, diría que NO es el caso, así que ya sabes... To be, or not to be... he ahí el dilema que tienes por resolver.



Hola Fernando,

Con todo mi respeto, ¿me estás diciendo que guardas tus ahorros en "metálico" en casa? ¿Corres el riesgo que te entren a robar tus ahorros? ¿Por qué no optas por un "safe" en el banco como todo el mundo?

PS: En mi caso pues no, no tengo gran cosa de valor en casa, aparte mi mujer y mis hijos, no soy de ostentar, no joyas, no TV's de 100 pulgadas, etc.


----------



## frisch (28 Nov 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... si en algo ha destacado siempre históricamente China es en su "ambigüedad"...
> 
> Saludos.



O dicho de otra manera.

Que "Occidente nunca ha entendido la "ambigüedad" de China cuando, al mismo tiempo, China siempre ha entendido la ambigüedad obvia de Occidente (In God We Trust, Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos, Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano 1789 - por contarlo desde el final hacia atrás).

¿Quién es el ambiguo?

Pues me temo que el término "ambigüedad", ahí, habría que reemplazarlo por el término "geopolítica" o por el de "interés" o por el de"guita" o por, sencillamente ¿quién gana la partida?

Lo triste del asunto es que yo no quiero ganarle la partida a nadie pero, literalmente, me obligan a tener que hacerlo, bajo pena de ser erradicado del sistema con todas sus consecuencias.

P.S. Guillermo Barba será lo que sea pero escribe de puta pena. Roza la grosería lingüística. Y la razón es que de Guillermo y de Barba no tiene nada. Más bien de Bill Beard. Lo cual no es un pecado, cada cual puede ser lo que sea o haya conseguido ser. Pero no confundamos más al personal, ya muy aborregado de por sí y, sin necesidad, añadida, de que se le torture con textos más próximos de los jeroglíficos que trata de descifrar un Champollion, para finalmente confundir. A menos que todo esto no sea sino Propaganda. Una vez más. Goebbels lo entendió todo.

Como curiosidad, un párrafo que he leído hoy en un blog sobre la reciente visita de Barack Obama a Atenas.

_Un hombre [Tsipras] visiblemente muy incomodado, encadenando errores con meteduras de pata, expresiones faciales, lenguaje corporal y, lenguaje a secas, incoherente. Por ejemplo, durante su alocución ante Barack Obama, pronunció un griego (¡moderno!) con acento americano, es verdad que sólo fue en unas cuantas frases... hasta que recuperó el control. Su caso cae, sin ninguna duda, y desafortunadamente, bajo un diagnóstico psiquiátrico._


----------



## amtt (28 Nov 2016)

External dijo:


> Hola Fernando,
> 
> Con todo mi respeto, ¿me estás diciendo que guardas tus ahorros en "metálico" en casa? ¿Corres el riesgo que te entren a robar tus ahorros? ¿Por qué no optas por un "safe" en el banco como todo el mundo?
> 
> PS: En mi caso pues no, no tengo gran cosa de valor en casa, aparte mi mujer y mis hijos, no soy de ostentar, no joyas, no TV's de 100 pulgadas, etc.



El que entre en la casa de Fernando no sale andando.
He tenido q citar porque la publicidad no me deja escribir en el recuadro de mensajes y la mitad de los post se cortan con la dichosa publi.
se está haciendo insoportable seguir bien el hilo.
Y no son capaces de ponerle la chincheta al mejor hilo del foro.

Como veis a la libra?
 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Nov 2016)

Usa tapatalk

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Nov 2016)

Un poco largo, pero ameno, como un cuento... (de hadas o demonios, segun se mire).

Gold Confiscation: History, Myths, and Real Solutions - Investing Video & Audio Jay Taylor Media

Aviso, el que escribe es un vendedor y se monta todo un articulo para al final presentar su solucion (nada nuevo que no sepamos) a traves de su negocio... pero no por ello deja de ser interesante leerlo, al menos para los que quieran revisar un poquito la historia y pensar en escenarios futuros con el oro como protagonista. Abstenerse de leer los fobicos a los "vendedores".

El blogger nos presenta su particular opinion sobre las posibilidades de confiscacion o nacionalizacion del oro (y plata) y recorre algunos de los episodios de la historia donde se ha producido. Presenta sus patrones comunes derivados de todos ellos (no hay que ser un lince, pero se agradece a modo de resumen), y finalmente propone un par de opciones para salvarse de una posible nueva confiscacion, a saber, ya comentadas por aqui: a) la hormiguita fuera del sistema (yo la prefiero en el borde); b) la solucion que denomina Elizabeth Taylor (aunque puede funcionar para USA pero doy fe de que no funciona en algunos paises como UAE o India)...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- amtt: Correcto. Es posible que algún indeseable pudiera entrar en mi casa, pero lo que se dice salir... andando seguro que NO y "reptando" bastante improbable, por tanto... Además, tener a "mano" NO significa tenerlo en la "mesita de noche"...

Tampoco hoy tengo tiempo para explayarme como yo quisiera y lo dejo para otra ocasión. Y os dejo esto...

- En España se explota a los trabajadores

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# silverbio: Hay mejores "plateras" por fundamentales que First Majestic. De todas formas, tú eres nuevo por aquí, pero de tanto en tanto comentamos sobre las mineras de los MPs. y con bastante ACIERTO. El último fue el giro que pronosticamos paketazo y yo cuando las mineras alcanzaron sus últimos máximos. Es un sector interesante, pero de momento es mejor esperar a la previsible subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. y SOBRE TODO a que empiecen a caer los índices bursátiles americanos. Y es que en primera instancia no creo que las mineras pudieran sustraerse a las caídas y luego ya veríamos...

# amtt: La última entrada acertada -como no...- en la GBP fue la efectuada por paketazo y yo sigo creyendo que todavía tiene que corregir bastante más. De todas formas, ahora mismo en las Divisas hay mucha "niebla" y ESPESA, así que mucha prudencia...

Y dejo esto...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/peak-silver-continued-supply-deficits-warns-of-future-higher-prices/

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (29 Nov 2016)

Hola Fernando,
ya comenté que no era el momento y marque niveles donde el R/R sería mas que interesante. 
Respecto a los fundamentales, ayer lo miramos con un buen amigo que trabaja en banca de inversión y la verdad es que tienen un balance impoluto y una gran generación de cash, si le unimos que el 70% de sus costes están en pesos mexicanos y la beta que presenta....pues eso, una monada en el radar de inversión...en su momento y en su precio...
me encantará, no obstante, conocer de otras joyitas que pueda haber por ahí.... ya comenté que esta no es la tipología de activos que he trabajado...
Dejo enlace con balances...cuentas anuales auditadas por Deloitte en su página web.
Saludos.

http://financials.morningstar.com/balance-sheet/bs.html?t=AG&region=usa&culture=en-US


----------



## pellonis (29 Nov 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola Fernando,
> ya comenté que no era el momento y marque niveles donde el R/R sería mas que interesante.
> Respecto a los fundamentales, ayer lo miramos con un buen amigo que trabaja en banca de inversión y la verdad es que tienen un balance impoluto y una gran generación de cash, si le unimos que el 70% de sus costes están en pesos mexicanos y la beta que presenta....pues eso, una monada en el radar de inversión...en su momento y en su precio...
> me encantará, no obstante, conocer de otras joyitas que pueda haber por ahí.... ya comenté que esta no es la tipología de activos que he trabajado...
> ...



Muy interesante su bajo nivel de endeudamiento. Sin embargo veo que con respecto a otras mineras GoldCorp o Barrick por ejemplo, su nivel de depreciaciones en los activos es muy inferior. Es decir que o su plata es mucho más barata de minar que la de estas otras mineras o no ha realizado las dotaciones oportunas derivadas de las caídas en el precio de la plata para compensar sus activos, con el objetivo de no declarar tantas pérdidas como declararon éstas durante los pasados años. 

Hace tiempo que lo miré, pero creo recordar que Goldcorp había dotado todas sus reservas de Oro con un coste de extracción superior a los 1.100 $ debido al descenso de los precios. Sería por tanto interesante saber esos 215 M de depreciación acumulada, en qué punto han situado el precio máximo de extracción de su mineral (en esos 215 M supongo que también habrá parte de la depreciación y amortización de otros inmovilizados como maquinaria, etc., pero será residual). Es muy importante, porque si en vez de 215, llevamos esa depreciación hasta el 70% del valor de los activos como tiene Barrick, entonces los activos totales se reducen en 400 M y el endeudamiento ya no es de un 30% sino de un 70 y pico por ciento.

Perdón por el tostón, pajas mentales contables mías que miro a la hora de invertir un duro.


----------



## silverbio (29 Nov 2016)

Hola. 10,5$ /oz all in.
148 millones acciones.
Si deprecia otro 25% y se va a valor en libros...es esa zona de 3,5-4
Y darle vueltas....siempre es bueno.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Nov 2016)

The agenda oculta en India? Ultimos intentos de manipulacion?

The Deep State’s Attempt To Suppress India’s Gold Demand

Lo veo muy conspiracionista... por otro lado, la cultura tan arraigada en el fisico que existe en India va a hacer sumamente dificil la gente cambie su fisico por "gold paper"... para vuestra reflexion... 

Corto y pego lo mas destacado para los que no tengan tiempo...


_The “somehow” is India, a nation whose people possess an estimated 20,000 tons of gold, and who buy hundreds more tons of it each year. Prime Minister Modi, the Deep State establishment’s captured and controlled facilitator, has been instructed to obtain supply and control demand of gold in India...

....

First, Modi launched a Paper Gold scheme, whereby the Indian people were urged to tender their personal gold holdings to the state, in exchange for “notes” and “bonds” paying less-than-inflation interest rates on the value of the gold they provided.

[Nota JG: paso desapercibido....]

Next, Modi imposed a 10% import duty on gold (India produces next to no gold, so virtually all of it is imported). This resulted in a multi-week strike by jewelers, which did reduce demand,...

....

In a companion effort to crimp demand, Modi enacted a special reporting regulation. Enacted in 2015, it requires anyone purchasing jewelry or precious metals having a value of 200,000 rupees or more (the equivalent of roughly US$ 2,900) to present an Indian PAN Card. PAN stands for Permanent Account Number, a ten digit alpha-numeric number issued by India’s Tax Department to individuals and businesses.

....

Only 17% of India’s population have obtained a PAN number to date...

....

This regulation has reduced jewelry and bullion purchases by upscale Indians who do have PAN but do not want their personal transactions permanently recorded...

.....

Accordingly, on November 8, 2016, in a shock move, Modi “extinguished” all Indian 500 and 1000 rupee notes. Holders of the old notes have been required to exchange them for new ones, but the process has been extremely difficult and time consuming. Further, there are sharp restrictions on the amount of new currency citizens can obtain. Withdrawals are capped at 40,000 rupees per week, roughly $575.00. After paying for living expenses (90% of Indian purchases are made with cash), very little is left over for discretionary purchases such as gold jewelry...

....

We believe that the primary objective of the Indian currency demonetization was to sharply reduce gold demand in the world’s most important retail market, India, one that is controlled by the Deep State oligarchy via a captured agent, its Prime Minister. The manner in which the demonetization was carried out indicates some kind of desperation, because it defied all economic prudence, logic, humanitarian regard and common sense. India is the only country where this kind of attack on demand could have been carried out, and this is why it occurred there. It indicates to us that the bullion banking cabal is coming up against the wall, and that there is severe supply – demand stress in the global gold market that is rapidly becoming non-containable. Desperate times are producing desperate measures by the manipulators.

...

P.S. One additional inference we draw from events in India is that it almost certainly proves the United States gold reserve is gone. What has happened in India indicates that a critical supply – demand imbalance exists in gold, which required an unprecedented, draconian and reckless “solution.” Actually, it has solved nothing; it has only bought the oligarchs some time, and probably not much of it. If western, and particularly U.S. gold reserves had been available, they almost certainly would have been deployed before a massive, destructive currency demonetization in the world’s second largest nation, by population, would have been ordered._


----------



## gurrumino (30 Nov 2016)

Buenos días, ¿que están tramando estos?..

La Royal Mint (UK) se pasa a las criptomonedas y pondrá su oro en circulación.
Midas No Longer Needed: 'Pay As You Go' Gold Launched by Britain's Royal Mint

La verdad es que no entiendo de que va la cosa8:.


----------



## Quemado (30 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos. Mi primer mensaje en estos hilos. Os traigo algo que he visto en el principal y me ha parecido curiosa la relación con lo que se ha comentado por aquí de otros metales como el cobre.

Precio del zinc toca máximos de cinco años y cobre también sube | Negocios | Economía | El Comercio Peru

Me da la sensación que la gente se está deshaciendo de papeles y compra el metal, sea precioso o no.


----------



## cusbe11 (30 Nov 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenos días, ¿que están tramando estos?..
> 
> La Royal Mint (UK) se pasa a las criptomonedas y pondrá su oro en circulación.
> Midas No Longer Needed: 'Pay As You Go' Gold Launched by Britain's Royal Mint
> ...



Como ya puse en el foro principal, no le veo ninguna ventaja:



> "The Royal Mint will place large gold bars into its secure vaults. We will then create the equivalent amount of RMG digitally and the signed ownership of these on the blockchain. Once this is done, holders of RMG will be able to trade them peer-to-peer using a new platform that has been created and will be run by CMS group," Win Wijeratne explains.



Es decir, que la Royal Mint usa la blockchain como registro público para asignar onzas de oro físico a sus dueños. Ahora bien, ¿quién se encarga de verificar que, efectivamente, la información en la blockchain se corresponde con onzas de oro físico? ¿Hay algo que impida a la Royal Mint crear más "RMG" que el oro físico con el que lo respalda? Si esto se extiende, la mayoría de la gente no reclamará todo el oro al mismo tiempo, así que con que tengan onzas suficientes para cubrir las conversiones diarias, en la "cámara de seguridad" podría haber una fracción del oro necesario para respaldar los "RMG", o incluso nada de oro.


----------



## LIMONCIO (30 Nov 2016)

A que precio recomendais comprar oro fisico? O directamente no es buen momento a corto plazo?
Gracias


----------



## gurrumino (30 Nov 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Como ya puse en el foro principal, no le veo ninguna ventaja:
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir, que la Royal Mint usa la blockchain como registro público para asignar onzas de oro físico a sus dueños. Ahora bien, ¿quién se encarga de verificar que, efectivamente, la información en la blockchain se corresponde con onzas de oro físico? ¿Hay algo que impida a la Royal Mint crear más "RMG" que el oro físico con el que lo respalda? Si esto se extiende, la mayoría de la gente no reclamará todo el oro al mismo tiempo, así que con que tengan onzas suficientes para cubrir las conversiones diarias, en la "cámara de seguridad" podría haber una fracción del oro necesario para respaldar los "RMG", o incluso nada de oro.



Aaaaam , mas o menos lo que hay ahora solo que peor.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 13:11 ----------




Vickman dijo:


> A que precio recomendais comprar oro fisico? O directamente no es buen momento a corto plazo?
> Gracias



A corto plazo mejor compra garbanzos hamijo, no creo que nadie te diga a qué precio es mejor comprar oro, salvo al mas barato que puedas .


----------



## karlillobilbaino (30 Nov 2016)

Vickman dijo:


> A que precio recomendais comprar oro fisico? O directamente no es buen momento a corto plazo?
> Gracias



¿Para que? Inversión? Diversificación? Especulación? Largo o corto periodo?

En mi caso personal seria, al precio que este en ese momento, poco a poco, equitativamente en tiempo y peso, monedas de pequeño volumen ampliamente conocidas. Si solo vas a comprar una vez en tu vida y vender en 2 años para hacerte rico dudo mucho que nadie pueda responderte con fiabilidad... :


----------



## LIMONCIO (30 Nov 2016)

seria como inversión, a medio-largo plazo. 

La idea a futuros seria proteger parte de mis ahorros de posibles inflaciones, que tampoco me lo garantiza pero bueno.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Lo primero de todo dar la Bienvenida al hilo a los conforeros Quemado y Vickman.

# Vickman: En cualquier cartera Conservadora, los MPs deberían estar presentes y más a los plazos que Vd. propone. Bueno, tampoco le diríamos lo contrario en un hilo "metalero" y, eso SÍ, aquí en este hilo nos caracterizamos por recomendar primero su estudio antes de posicionarse en ellos. Y en cuanto a la ponderación eso ya es muy personal, pero nuestra particular "media" oscila entre el 15%-25% de la liquidez fuera de toda carga.

Y dejo esto...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-hills-group-gold-mines-vs-oil-depletion/

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Nov 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> The agenda oculta en India? Ultimos intentos de manipulacion?
> 
> The Deep State’s Attempt To Suppress India’s Gold Demand
> 
> ...




Me lo creo totalmente, añadiría un motivo más del porqué ha sido justo en este momento, el cartel tiene muchos motivos para tratar de controlar lo que pueda antes de final de año, fecha en que la comunidad musulmana mundial podrá invertir en oro, entra en vigor el nuevo estándar para la inversión en oro conforme a su ley, la Sharia: new Shariah Gold Standard.

Islamic gold standard to debut in December; price jump expected

Hacia los 3000 dólares ...

"""The long-awaited new Shariah Gold Standard is now set to be launched before the end of 2016 and expected to become the next big catalyst to push the precious metal to new highs – some analysts say even up to $3,000 an ounce in the medium-term, more than 2.5-fold of where the price currently stands."""


----------



## pamarvilla (30 Nov 2016)

Quemado dijo:


> Hola a todos. Mi primer mensaje en estos hilos. Os traigo algo que he visto en el principal y me ha parecido curiosa la relación con lo que se ha comentado por aquí de otros metales como el cobre.
> 
> Precio del zinc toca máximos de cinco años y cobre también sube | Negocios | Economía | El Comercio Peru
> 
> Me da la sensación que la gente se está deshaciendo de papeles y compra el metal, sea precioso o no.



Bienvenido Quemado.
La respuesta tal vez esté en parte en las expectativas generadas en torno a la obra pública comprometida por Trump.

Oro y plata se deslucen; acero y cobre avanzan | El Economista

Saludos


----------



## Crisis Warrior (30 Nov 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Islamic gold standard to debut in December; price jump expected
> 
> Hacia los 3000 dólares ...
> 
> """The long-awaited new Shariah Gold Standard is now set to be launched before the end of 2016 and expected to become the next big catalyst to push the precious metal to new highs – some analysts say even up to $3,000 an ounce in the medium-term, more than 2.5-fold of where the price currently stands."""



Esto es una manipulación clara de la sharia y un ataque al concepto del dinero islámico en toda regla. 
La ley Islámica - Financial Islam - Las Finanzas Islámicas
Lo están tergiversando todo, incluso los dogmas más enraizados en el subconsciente. Están vendiendo un derivado cualquiera y dicen que es sharia, cuando obviamente no lo es. Engañarán a quién se quiera dejar engañar, pero el impacto de este producto sobre el precio del oro será mínimo, por no decir inexistente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Crisis Warrior: Efectivamente, en el mundo musulmán sólo han tenido la consideración de Dinero los MPs FÍSICOS. Y el"papel" no entra en esa concepción que tienen sobre el auténtico "valor" de los MPs. Es más, en estos hilos, en el pasado hemos abordado este tema.

Y dejo esto...

- El enlace de WhatsApp que no debe abrir bajo ningún concepto - RT

- A Close Look at the Descent of Precious Metals in November - Market Realist

Por cierto, me he fijado en que continúa la prevista caída en los MPs y esta noche/madrugada ya lo volveré a tocar, pero los niveles de referencia que dimos por aquí siguen intactos, de manera que aún queda recorrido a la baja...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, esta noche no se ha podido analizar nada porque se le fue la "luz" -una vez más...- a este foro, así que lo dejaré para otro momento en que disponga de tiempo para ello, aunque en lo primordial seguimos igual...

Y dejo esto...

Evolución del mercado del oro de Londres desde 1676 hasta 2016

Por qué la teoría de la

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Dic 2016)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Esto es una manipulación clara de la sharia y un ataque al concepto del dinero islámico en toda regla.
> La ley Islámica - Financial Islam*- Las Finanzas Islámicas
> Lo están tergiversando todo, incluso los dogmas más enraizados en el subconsciente. Están vendiendo un derivado cualquiera y dicen que es sharia, cuando obviamente no lo es. Engañarán a quién se quiera dejar engañar, pero el impacto de este producto sobre el precio del oro será mínimo, por no decir inexistente.
> 
> Saludos.



Dame un 30 días y te daré la razón ...

La Organización de Contabilidad y Auditoría de las instituciones financieras islámicas (AAOIFI) ha aprobado el nuevo estándar, pero aún no se ha dado a conocer. 

Tal vez tengáis razón, pero soy algo escéptico en relación a que el nuevo estándar/regulación para los productos respaldados por el oro que cumplan la Sharia:
---> Que NO tenga impacto en el mercado y precio del físico.
---> Que sólo se trate de “papel” (fondos, ETF’s, …) 


Este enlace va en la dirección contraria y tal vez demasiado optimista
Why the Gold Market May Soon Have 100 Million New Investors - TheStreet

¿El mercado del oro pronto podrían tener 100 millones de nuevos inversores?

“” …En base a los precios actuales, si sólo el 2% de los activos bajo administración de las instituciones financieras islámicas se asignaron al oro, representaría alrededor de 1.000 toneladas de demanda adicional …”

Este otro también:
New Islamic Gold Standard Coming in December ~ Intel

... Se espera que países musulmanes con monedas débiles, Malasia, Indonesia y Pakistán, incrementen sus reservas de oro para soslayar la volatilidad en el tipo de cambio ...



En fin, lo que está claro es que a duda quedará despejada a finales de este mes de diciembre, lo veremos ...


----------



## meliflua (1 Dic 2016)

Buenos días a todos.

Ayer leí ese enlace que nos deja charitazo, sobre la supresión del cash, y la supresión de la compra del oro en india.
Está clarísimo que lo que se pretende es eliminar la libertad al individuo, con la excusa de la lucha contra el blanqueo, los terroristas y demás lo que quieren es que el ciudadano de a pie cada vez sea mas esclavo del sistema.

El cash les asusta, el oro les asusta, ellos lo que quieren es tenernos totalmente controlados, para en cualquier momento dar al botón y confiscarnos nuestra riqueza. Si está en el banco está controlado, si está en MP´s, o cash, no pueden hacer nada, y eso no lo quieren permitir.

Que podemos hacer? no lo sé, de momento estar lo mas lejos del sistema que se pueda, y tener a mano, y fuera de los cauces "electrónicos" todo lo que podamos, pero esto no garantiza nada, pues si no permiten el cash, lo siguiente será no permitir el oro y la plata, y con el BOE en la mano, mañana te pueden decir que tener MP´S es ilegal y vas a la carcel, o vete a saber que se sacan de la manga.

Por muy previsores que seamos, siempre se sacarán algo para jodernos, eso lo tengo claro. 

El problema del mundo que conocemos y en el que vivimos es que es adicto a la deuda, y la deuda genera más deuda, además, y España es un claro ejemplo, la pirámide demográfica se esta invirtiendo, y la hucha de las pensiones ya no da más de si. Es una estafa Ponci, donde te quitan un dinero hoy, para pagar a los de hoy, pero que no te garantiza nada mañana.

Los MP´S por si solos no garantizan nada, hay que tener despensa, hay que tener armas, hay que tener agua, ....., hay que ser un prepper, y en españa eso no está en la cultura, luego cuando venga lo que es inevitable, las pasaremos putas, por decirlo suavemente.

No hay posibilidad de pagar la deuda soberana, es imposible, y todo va a salir de los de siempre, nosotros, mas subidas de impuestos....... hasta que esto estalle, y luego???? confiscación y miseria para los de siempre, porque los de arriba todo lo tedien atado y bien atado, fincas, recursos, mp´s, de todo, se van a quedar ellos solos en el mundo, o en un mundo con 6.000 millones menos de personas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## yanpakal (1 Dic 2016)

Buenas, os pego un email de bullion vault, por si os interesa, y para ver que opinais 

Dear BullionVault user,


2016 has already proved the most volatile year for gold and silver prices since 2013.


After the UK's Brexit referendum in June, Donald Trump's victory in the US election caused another spike in volatility in early November. Record trading volumes hit both the Shanghai Gold Exchange and New York's CME futures market on 9 November. Trading volumes on BullionVault hit one-third their record level of 25 June.


Now Italy goes to the polls on Sunday, voting in a referendum on the country's parliamentary system.


That result may seem less important to financial markets. But many analysts and traders see it as a vote on the Prime Minister, Matteo Renzi. With Italy's banking system once again in serious difficulty, a defeat for the Government may also increase pressure on Italy's bond prices, even risking a return of the Euro Crisis of 2010-2012. Results are due to start coming in early Monday morning, as next week's gold and silver trading begins in Asian hours.


BullionVault will of course be open 24/7 as usual. Please exercise caution if choosing to trade in what may prove a period of fast-moving action. The gap between buying and selling prices may become wider than normal.


As a reminder, you can also buy gold or silver at the daily global benchmark LBMA Gold or Silver Price. Your deal will be settled within 2 days. On the live Order Board, in contrast, settlement is instant. You can only buy or sell bullion already delivered inside the vault.


To keep track of live bullion prices, please use our live price chart, instant email price alerts or Twitter feeds.


Should you have any questions, please contact us.

​

Kind regards,

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Vamos a ver, esa noticia a la que das tanta credibilidad es algo ya "VIEJO"... y ya se editó en estos hilos hace tiempo. Si desde entonces NO ha surtido efecto, qué te hace pensar que ahora será diferente... También decías más o menos lo mismo cuando empezó a funcionar el SGE y qué... ¿ha subido el Oro a la estratosfera? Pues, ahora mismo parece que ha ido en la dirección contraria, ¿No?

Además, te insisto en que este tema ya se debatió ampliamente en estos hilos en el pasado... Es más, el conforero Crisis Warrior es de los más "viejos" y lo recordará, aparte de que demuestra unos conocimientos bastante generales sobre el Islam. Y para "redondear", Charizato21, te diré que pareces desconocer que en el Islam los hombres tienen prohibido el uso de la Seda y el Oro... fuera de las "órbitas" tradicionales, es decir "Dinero", Comercio, etc., etc. Otra cosa es en las mujeres y donde se estimula su uso en la ornamentación... Y cierro el "Libro de P....."

Charizato21, el Oro acabará subiendo y de forma muy fuerte, pero cuando eso suceda será tan sorprendente que incluso muchos "metaleros" ni se lo podrán creer, pero para entonces habrá que ver en qué mundo vivimos... Por eso mismo, yo prefiero que el Oro vaya de forma mucho más sosegada y no como una "solución" a un escenario colapsista y que tiene muchos visos de convertirse en realidad... Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, NADA me haría más Feliz que dejarlo en "herencia" y que sería señal de que las "cosas" se habrían reconducido de alguna manera y que los peores augurios habrían pasado de largo...

# meliflua: Aprovecho para saludarte y es que hacia tiempo que no escribías por aquí y bueno... Vamos a seguir esperando y mientras no cuesta nada ir haciendo los "deberes"... y luego cada cual se defenderá como mejor pueda y sepa.

Y dejo esto...

- El oro se aparta de mínimos aunque las previsiones son poco alentadoras Por Investing.com

- Video: Roba en Nueva York un cubo con oro valorado en 1,6 millones de dólares - RT

Saludos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (1 Dic 2016)

Una pregunta. He leido que la cotización del oro papel (COMEX) no coincide con la del oro físico, y que esta diferencia tiende a crecer.

A que es debido? Movimientos especulativos?

El precio del oro fisico lo impone la London Gold Fixing Association no? Entonces no hay relación con la cotizacion de futuros y viceversa?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2016)

Hola, Vickman: Olvídese de comparar el FÍSICO con el "papel"... NO tienen NADA que ver y andan totalmente desacoplados. Mire, este mes pasado regalé una pulsera de Oro y le aseguro que me costó una "pasta" muy, pero que muy superior a lo que dice la "cotización" y a lo que pagué por un artículo parecido no hace tantos años...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> - Video: Roba en Nueva York un cubo con oro valorado en 1,6 millones de dólares - RT
> ...



No seré yo quien se crea que ese cubo o bidón lleno de oro va a pesar 39 Kilos, venga ya...!!!

Si fuera cierta la noticia, ese tío ni movía el cubo de lo que pesaría.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2016)

# paraisofiscal: Vaya Vd. a saber... Ya sabe que de cara a los "Seguros" se suelen "inflar" los "percances"... Yo me limito a enlazar la noticia y que me ha sorprendido porque el ramo de la Seguridad lo conozco muy bien y me parece realmente increíble.

Bueno, paraisofiscal, 39 Kgs. pueden ser mucho o casi "nada"... Dependerá de lo fuerte que se esté, pero ese peso para algunos en una "minucia"...

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (1 Dic 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Dame un 30 días y te daré la razón ...
> 
> La Organización de Contabilidad y Auditoría de las instituciones financieras islámicas (AAOIFI) ha aprobado el nuevo estándar, pero aún no se ha dado a conocer.
> 
> ...



Te doy los 30 días encantado, me iría bien que subiera ya que me tengo que deshacer de algo de metal, pero no será por esto.
Si un musulmán quiere comprar oro, lo hace y ya está. El que un musulmán compre un certificado que dice que posee 1onza de oro es un incumplimiento claro de la sharia, pues está adquiriendo una deuda. Todos sabemos que a la hora de la verdad muy poca gente pide la entrega del metal, por el que por cierto se acostumbra a pagar unos buenos sobrecostes.
Ya sabemos como manipulan los pools de oro, este no será diferente. Ojalá me equivocase, pero va a ser que no.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Redes Sociales: ¿A cuántas de estas estupideces dedicaste unas horas de tu vida?. Blogs de España is not Spain

- Silver Prices And Interest Rates | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (2 Dic 2016)

Extraído de un foro de internet... dijo:


> If you look closely at the last 4 years, ever since the fall from peak *gold*, there has been a clear pattern to the manipulation.
> 
> I don’t want this to be to lengthy, so suffice it to say there has been an ebb and flow of about 175,000 contracts back and forth repeatedly between the commercials and large hedgers with very predictable price behavior associated with it.
> 
> ...



¿De verdad ha existido ese patrón?
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Sistémico (2 Dic 2016)

El FBI obtiene carta blanca para hackear tu PC aunque no vivas en EEUU y no haya sospecha de delito

Bienvenido a la nueva versión de la Regla 41. Bienvenidos a un futuro en el que, si eres víctima de una red botnet, el FBI puede entrar en tu computadora y husmear a placer. No importa dónde vivas, y no necesita el permiso de ningún juez local para hacerlo.

El senado de Estados Unidos acaba de acallar las últimas protestas que trataban de impedir que se modificara la Regla 41 del Reglamento Federal de Procedimientos Criminales en Estados Unidos. Esta norma establece los pasos que las agencias de Inteligencia como el FBI deben seguir antes de poner en marcha procedimientos de investigación electrónica. Dicho en cristiano, la Regla 41 regula (o regulaba más bien) los hackeos del FBI.

Decimos regulaba porque hasta ahora la Regla 41 establecía que las agencias de inteligencia debían solicitar una orden de registro a un juez en la misma jurisdicción en la que se estuviese cometiendo el mismo delito. Tras los cambios aprobados por el Senado, esto ya no es necesario. Cualquier juez federal puede emitir una orden válida para intervenir comunicaciones y hackear ordenadores sin importar dónde se encuentre el equipo sospechoso.

¿Todavía no estás preocupado? Entonces quizá te guste saber que la modificación permite hackear múltiples equipos a la vez y que no es necesario que exista sospechas de delito siempre y cuando sea necesario para la investigación.

El Departamento de Justicia lleva años persiguiendo estas modificaciones porque asegura que la actual legislación obstaculiza las investigaciones de delitos electrónicos cuando los criminales se ocultan en otros países o bajo sistemas de cifrado. El problema es que el FBI lleva años evitando dar explicaciones sobre cuáles son exactamente sus herramientas de hackeo y cómo las usa.

El FBI no considera malware sus herramientas de hackeo porque no las utiliza con malos fines (¡duh!) pero senadores como Ron Wyden no están nada convencidos de que sean herramientas completamente inocuas:

_ Comprometer la seguridad de nuestros equipos podría abrir la puerta a ataques de terceros. ¿Y si el gobierno daña las protecciones de las computadoras para poder registrarlas? Creo que si realmente tienen la capacidad de desactivar millones de protecciones para hacer sus investigaciones eso puede convertirse en una seria amenaza para la seguridad.

Gracias a haber permanecido sentado sin hacer nada, el Senado ha permitido esta expansión de los poderes de hackeo y vigilancia. Tarde o temprano, el FBI empezará a hackear a las víctimas de un ataque botnet o un hackeo masivo saldrá mal y dañará dispositivos o los sistemas de un hospital entero y ponga vidas en peligro. Entonces será cuando los ciudadanos que respetan la ley nos preguntarán en qué demonios estábamos pensando._


----------



## gurrumino (2 Dic 2016)

Al final mando atpc el pc y santas pascuas, esto va pasando de castaño oscuro, y seguro, seguro, que me quedo mas ancho que largo.

Esto a día de hoy sería lo único que les picaría, que la gente deje de estar pillada en "su red".


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# SOY: NO conozco el tema con propiedad, de manera que poco puedo decir al respecto... SÍ que había leído algo acerca de esto, perooooo... En cualquier caso, de ser cierto, ¿te sorprendería? 

# gurrumino: Tampoco te pienses que la "llegada" del FBI significaría nada "nuevo" en el CONTROL al que ya estamos sometidos desde "órganos" semejantes de nuestro país y también de otros... Además, las distintas agencias de inteligencia americanas ya operan en nuestro país desde hace la "leche" de tiempo... ¿Recordamos al Almirante D. Luis Carrero Blanco? Y el "Control" se puede hacer desde el PC, el móvil, la TV, etc., etc. Bienvenido, gurrumino, a las "Nuevas Tecnologías"...

Y dejo un par de artículos muy, pero que muy interesantes, especialmente el primero, pero el segundo tampoco tiene desperdicio...

- Indian

- www.nytimes.com/2016/12/01/business/dealbook/the-guys-from-government-sachs.html

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (2 Dic 2016)

Hola.
Fernando, claro que no es nada nuevo, ya sé que estamos escudriñados desde cabo a rabo, pero que te lo digan a la cara como en esta noticia denota que ya han perdido toda verguenza y que lo que está por venir va a ser..ienso:, no tengo palabras.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (2 Dic 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> El FBI obtiene carta blanca para hackear tu PC aunque no vivas en EEUU y no haya sospecha de delito
> 
> Bienvenido a la nueva versión de la Regla 41. Bienvenidos a un futuro en el que, si eres víctima de una red botnet, el FBI puede entrar en tu computadora y husmear a placer. No importa dónde vivas, y no necesita el permiso de ningún juez local para hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas Sistémico y demás lectores ;
Esto señoras y señores es lo que se viene a denominar *derecho penal del enemigo.*
Básicamente viene a decir que hay dos tipos de ciudadanos, los que cumplen las normas y los que no. A los que cumplen las normas se les aplican las leyes de su país, a los que no....se les aplica el derecho penal del enemigo.
Pero ojo que no estamos hablando de unas normas cualquiera, a un ladrón, asesino o traficante de drogas se le aplicaría el derecho penal, pues no atenta contra las instituciones. A los individuos que si atenten contra el sistema establecido "de derecho"::, se les aplica el derecho penal del enemigo.
La pregunta clave es:
¿Quién es el enemigo? 
Como nadie lo sabe, todos somos presuntos culpables y por lo tanto pueden aplicárnoslo hasta que demostremos que estamos de su lado.
Si queréis más información para empezar a saber la realidad del mundo en el que vivimos:
Derecho penal del enemigo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Al que quiera ahondar más en el tema que lo haga, pero avisado está que se le van a poner los pelos de punta y advierto, esto no es teoría ni paranoias conspiranoicas, este derecho penal del enemigo se viene empleando desde hace años en los países occidentales.
Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Dic 2016)

Buenas noches a todos,

Al hilo del comentario de Sistémico, al que responde Gurrumino, Fernando y Crisis Warrior, decir que es obvio que Internet y el ordenador es un arma, no de doble filo, sino utilizada con doble filo.

Internet es la plaza pública, es el bar al que acudimos todos y contamos, pues nuestras cuitas, nuestros pareceres, nuestras ideas magníficas, a veces, ocurrentes otras, recurrentes las más.

Un magnífico espacio porque, de no haber existido Internet, jamás hubiese podido leer a un Fernando y a un Charitazo, Paketazo, John Galt y a todos vosotros.

Sin embargo, Internet al ser una plaza pública que existe a través de un medio que ninguno de los interlocutores, o tertulianos, o conversadores "posee" y, sobre todo "controla" pues es un espacio en el que, sencillamente, te controlan.

Es así.

¿Por qué es así?

Todo es una cuestión de tiempos.

Hubo un tiempo en el que Internet era magnífico, frisch se encontraba con Fernando, con ... con ... pero llegó el momento en el que los que tienen acceso a todo lo que escribe frisch, fernando, éste, ésta, el otro, la otra y la de la moto, decidieron (las malas lenguas dicen que montaron el invento desde el principio y con ese objetivo) y lo utilizan "totum revolutum" con fines comerciales y con fines de control.

Quedan los ilusos que todavía creen que se puede cambiar el curso de los tiempos por medio de artilugios de comunicación de masas (como es Internet) cuando, es muy probable que se hayan enterado que su vecino del quinto ha fallecido ayer, por la prensa (o por Internet).

Lo cual es, objetivamente, el problema.

¡Qué mundo!


----------



## timi (3 Dic 2016)

saludos ,,, y buenos días ,,, sobre lo que habláis de internet , solo comentar una pequeña anécdota que me ha pasado esta semana
estos últimos días he comprado algunos vuelos por internet ,,, todo normal , pero pasados unos días recibo un correo de iberia con el titulo "" Alguien que te quiere mucho te va a regalar un viaje.""

pienso , nada , otro correo de propaganda ,,,, copio textual

""Esta Navidad puedes hacer que te regalen un viaje. Dinos a dónde te gustaría ir y con quién, y nosotros se lo chivaremos para que te lo regale.

¿Cómo? A través de la publicidad que se encuentra en cada web que visita. Entra en elchivatazodeiberia.com y haz que banners como estos le aparezcan cuando navegue por internet.""

son herramientas de mensajes subliminales , que cada vez utilizan mas entidades ,,, si solo lo utilizan los de google , ya sabemos quien es el culpable , el problema es que se esta extendiendo la capacidad de utilizar estas herramientas , y eso para mi si que es preocupante . Como el tema de hackear pequeños dispositivos , de momento son 4 los que pueden hacer esto , pero como este modus operandi se extienda a la plebe ,,, no tendremos donde escondernos. No se como la gente confía en el bitcoin sabiendo todas estas cosas.Es cuestión de tiempo que sea posible acceder a las claves , o mucho peor , que el sistema reciba ataques por todas partes y termine cayendo.
Igual el sistema ya esta diseñado de esta forma, mientras eran 4 los que tenían estas herramientas , todo "tranquilo" aparentemente , ahora están esparciendo las diferentes técnicas de hackeo de forma intencionada
En unos años este mundo no lo reconocerá ni dios


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Mira, el nivel del Control al que estamos sometidos es inconcebible... Un mero ejemplo: esta mañana me he encontrado con un mensaje en el móvil y que hacia referencia al local donde estuve comiendo con mi mujer hace un par de días y se me invitaba a responder a las preguntas de una encuesta. Bien, hasta aquí todo parecería "normal" para los tiempos que corren... Sin embargo, hay un PEQUEÑO gran detalle a tener en cuenta: hace muchísimos años que no iba a a ese lugar a comer y lo más importante: pagué en EFECTIVO, es decir que en "teoría" NO debía haber "rastro" de nuestro paso por allí... así que ¿cómo "supieron" que estuve allí? Lo dicho: estamos más controlados de lo que nos podemos imaginar y en lo que he comentado no hay tintes "conspiranoicos" por cuanto entiendo que detrás de esta "anécdota" sólo hay meros intereses comerciales, perooooo... la "mosca detrás de la oreja" SÍ que me la ha dejado.

Y dejo un buen documental para ir "repasando" algunas de las cosas que se han comentado por estos hilos. Eso SÍ, tengo que aclarar que NO suscribo algunos aspectos de lo que ahí se comenta, pero en general está bastante bien para los más neófitos.

El robo de EE UU al mundo, conspiracion del oro - YouTube

Y también añado este otro artículo...

- Referéndum Italia: Banca y prima de riesgo se la juegan en el plebiscito de Italia a Renzi... Y ojo al euro. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- EL GRAN ENGAÑO: TRUMP PONE DE SECRETARIO DE COMERCIO A UN HOMBRE DE ROTHSCHILD | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Fake News List Death Knell for MSM-Paul Craig Roberts | Greg Hunter

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # timi: Mira, el nivel del Control al que estamos sometidos es inconcebible... Un mero ejemplo: esta mañana me he encontrado con un mensaje en el móvil y que hacia referencia al local donde estuve comiendo con mi mujer hace un par de días y se me invitaba a responder a las preguntas de una encuesta. Bien, hasta aquí todo parecería "normal" para los tiempos que corren... Sin embargo, hay un PEQUEÑO gran detalle a tener en cuenta: hace muchísimos años que no iba a a ese lugar a comer y lo más importante: pagué en EFECTIVO, es decir que en "teoría" NO debía haber "rastro" de nuestro paso por allí... así que ¿cómo "supieron" que estuve allí? Lo dicho: estamos más controlados de lo que nos podemos imaginar y en lo que he comentado no hay tintes "conspiranoicos" por cuanto entiendo que detrás de esta "anécdota" sólo hay meros intereses comerciales, perooooo... la "mosca detrás de la oreja" SÍ que me la ha dejado.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando. 

Supongo que sabrian que estabas alli por tener en el móvil lo de la ubicación activada.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Dic 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Nos va a encantar la paridad: 1 USD = 1 EUR y ¿1 onza oro a 1000 USD/EUR?



Dios nos de esa oportunidad...habra que aprovecharla...


----------



## frisch (3 Dic 2016)

En primicia, mañana que hay referéndum en Italia (y al hilo de los referéndum que últimamente se estilan en la funesta Unión Europea).



Unas declaraciones de un alto cargo de Nueva Democracia, partido griego, refiriéndose al famoso (algún día Hollywood "producirá" una película sobre ésta nuestra época) referéndum que tuvo lugar en julio de 2015 (antes de ayer) sobre si aceptar o no el plan de choque de la Troika. Las declaraciones no datan de hoy, sólo que recientemente se han hecho públicas en su integridad en Internet. Coincide con que ahora, mañana, hay referéndum en Italia. Nomás.

..............................................................

"Vangélis Meimarakis, hombre político bien situado, incluso, durante un tiempo fue el jefe sustituto de Nueva Democracia (Derecha), concedió una entrevista (inicialmente no difundida íntegramente), muy elocuente, con respecto a las horas siguientes de la noche del referéndum griego. Entre otras cosas, describe la reunión de urgencia que tuvo lugar entre los jefes de partidos (excepto Amanecer Dorado). Recientemente, el vídeo íntegro de esta entrevista ha sido publicado en Internet, y ahora ¡se sabe algo más … de lo que ya sabíamos anteriormente! 

En esa entrevista muy reveladora, que Vangélis Meimarakis concedió al periodista N. Hatzinikolaou el 7 de julio de 2016, el ex-jefe de Nueva Democracia, reconoce … a su manera, que todos los jefes políticos se pusieron de acuerdo para cometer lo que sencillamente se asemeja a una alta traición.

Meimarakis revela que todos los partidos políticos estaban cegados por los encuestas. Preveían que los Griegos votarían a favor del “SÍ” en más de un 60%. Precisó, asimismo, que en un primer momento, Nueva Democracia incluso barajó abstenerse en el referéndum, pero finalmente, sus directivos decidieron participar porque todas las encuestas predecían una amplia victoria del “SÍ”. De hecho, el mismo Tsipras fue seducido por las encuestas, creía en esa amplia victoria del “SÍ” que le dejaría, por fin, las manos libres. Un “SÍ” masivo en el referéndum le ofrecería la coartada política necesaria para entonces capitular y, de esa manera, entregar el país a los invasores neocoloniales de la UE y del FMI (Alemanes a la cabeza).

_“Y ya ve usted, ocurrió exactamente lo contrario, el “NO” ganó con más del 60%. Y, en efecto, la historia que Varoufákis (ministro de Finanzas) y Konstantopúlou (Presidente de la Asamblea Nacional) contaron es cierta: la noche de los resultados fueron a la Residencia del primer Ministro y se encontraron a un Alexis Tsipras totalmente descompuesto, no sabiendo qué hacer. ¡Porque el ‘NO’ había ganado y con una amplía mayoría! 

“Y le aseguro que, ese día, todos los dirigentes estaban psicológica y políticamente desmoronados, absolutamente todos”. _A continuación, Meimarakis desvela todo el trasfondo consecuencia de la dimisión de Samaras (jefe de Nueva Democracia hasta la noche del referéndum) y, más adelante, cuenta cómo “durante esas horas cruciales se tomaron importantes decisiones con el objetivo de encontrar una solución al NO”, en otras palabras, cómo anular y traicionar el veredicto popular de los Griegos. Como detalle, indicar que Meimarakis, durante la entrevista, se ríe de ello, justo en el momento en el que expone “la hazaña y, por lo tanto, el éxito” que consistió en darle la vuelta, traicionar y anular el voto de la mayoría de los griegos.

...........................................

Aviso a navegantes respecto a los nuevos salvadores (y antiguos, estos, obviamente).

El problema no es quién gobierna, el problema es el propio sistema, del cual y en el cual participamos todos (frisch).


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# conde84: NO, si eso lo tengo claro, perooooo me extrañó porque es la primera vez que me sucede y, por distintas razones, suelo comer/cenar en establecimientos dedicados a tal fin y, además, es que ese local es de lo más "corriente" y encima que me envíen una "encuesta"... Ya dije que era algo con carácter exclusivamente comercial, pero está claro que es una "invasión" de la privacidad. El ejemplo lo puse como extrapolable a "otros" con mayores capacidades y, evidentemente, no más molestos -que pueden serlo-, sino más peligrosos... Más para aquellos que nos estamos manifestando como una oposición "silenciosa", pero tremendamente eficaz en cuanto a los objetivos que pretendemos, bueno no aquí en España por razones obvias... Sin embargo, SÍ en otros países que cuentan con más "herramientas" aleatorias como es el caso de los EE.UU.

Y dejo un artículo con el que me he desayunado. Muy bueno...

- Ni guillotinas ni pasteles, llámelo clemencia y sírvalo en dos actos

Saludos.


----------



## dolomita (4 Dic 2016)

Fernando, puedes desactivar fácilmente esa opción en el móvil que te viene por defecto en: ajustes/ubicación/historial de ubicaciones. Le das al botón "No" al "historial de ubicaciones de Google" y listo. Seguirá activa tu ubicación para mapas y aplicaciones que desees, pero no para el historial de google.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # conde84: NO, si eso lo tengo claro, perooooo me extrañó porque es la primera vez que me sucede y, por distintas razones, suelo comer/cenar en establecimientos dedicados a tal fin y, además, es que ese local es de lo más "corriente" y encima que me envíen una "encuesta"... Ya dije que era algo con carácter exclusivamente comercial, pero está claro que es una "invasión" de la privacidad. El ejemplo lo puse como extrapolable a "otros" con mayores capacidades y, evidentemente, no más molestos -que pueden serlo-, sino más peligrosos... Más para aquellos que nos estamos manifestando como una oposición "silenciosa", pero tremendamente eficaz en cuanto a los objetivos que pretendemos, bueno no aquí en España por razones obvias... Sin embargo, SÍ en otros países que cuentan con más "herramientas" aleatorias como es el caso de los EE.UU.
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (4 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay un PEQUEÑO gran detalle a tener en cuenta: hace muchísimos años que no iba a a ese lugar a comer y lo más importante: pagué en EFECTIVO, es decir que en "teoría" NO debía haber "rastro" de nuestro paso por allí... así que ¿cómo "supieron" que estuve allí?



Se lo decimos nosotros donde hemos estado.



Spoiler



El movil es un rastreador que hemos aceptado 'demasiado alegremente'


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Gracias dolomita. Ayer un amigo mío me comentó esto mismo y algo haré al respecto.

Y dejo el COT publicado el Viernes. Se observa claramente que están a la "espera" de algo que puede ser inminente: ¿ruptura por abajo o por arriba?

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - December 2, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## Zenon (4 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos, sigo el hilo aunque nunca he escrito. En el móvil existe la opción de determinar que aplicaciones tienen permiso de accesibilidad a las distintas funciones del teléfono: micrófono, cámara, contactos, archivos.....

Que sirva para algo tenerlo casi todo bloqueado ya es otra cuestión. Yo también he vivido "anécdotas" similares a las que comenta Fernando.

Saludos y buen hilo


----------



## LIMONCIO (4 Dic 2016)

A la que suban algo los tipos el oro ira pa bajo?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Vickman: En teoría debería ser así y parece lo más lógico, aunque fuera de forma puntual... Ahora bien, que eso se sostuviera en el tiempo ya es otro "cantar" o eso me lo parece en estos momentos. En cualquier caso, el COT publicado el pasado Viernes y que se refieren a los datos recogidos al cierre del Martes, ya indican que "están" a la "expectativa" y es algo que hemos observado a lo largo de la semana: Indefinición, a la BAJA, pero indefinición al fin y al cabo...

Y dejo un artículo que suscribo en su casi totalidad... De alguna manera, en él se explica el porqué de la caída de los MPs y es que el dinero, básicamente en su formato "papel", está saliendo en dirección a otros "activos" ya burbujeados de nuevo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/investor...high-commentary-on-precious-metals-sentiment/

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (4 Dic 2016)

Buenas tardes. 

La geopolítica mueve montañas. A ver qué sucede finalmente con el dólar y el oro en el nuevo paisaje de las relaciones entre Rusia y Turquía.

"Que se lleven todo el dinero que estaban escondiendo y *lo cambien por oro* o liras turcas para que estos aumenten su valor", afirmó el presidente otomano.

Más: Erdogan propone a Putin deshacerse del dólar

Saludos


----------



## frisch (4 Dic 2016)

Como curiosidad.
¿Os habéis fijado que tanto el periódico Público como eldiario y como Voz Populi, tanto ayer como hoy, relegaban la noticia del referéndum en Italia abajo, en sus páginas?

No sé qué interpretación darle.

El caso es que el referéndum italiano, en caso de ganar el no, abriría un nuevo frente que podría acabar en un pequeño gran lío o en un proceso syrizista como el que padeció (y padece) Grecia.

¿Qué estarán tramando?

Los siguientes en la lista: los gabachos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Dic 2016)

Bastante interesante lo que comenta Andy Hoffman …el acuerdo de Donald Trump con la compañía Carrier, equipos de aire acondicionado, para que no traslade 1100 empleos a Mexico, significa unos incentivos fiscales, por período indefinido, equivalente a 686$ por empleado/año, que pagarán los contribuyentes estadounidenses: aumento del déficit. 

Considera que habrá un enorme contagio, que muchas empresas, aunque no sea cierto, anunciarán el cierre de fábricas para obtener de la administración Trump grandes incentivos por cambiar de opinión: riesgo moral.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9707919478H11690&redirect=False


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Era una "muerte" anunciada la de Renzi y creo que, por ese mismo motivo, el Referéndum italiano había pasado un tanto "desapercibido" en los massmierda... En cambio, hoy lo tendremos hasta en la "sopa". Y lo único a lo que se está prestando atención a la inestabilidad "teórica" que puede crearse en los mercados financieros y que en lo que a mí respecta ya les pueden dar mucho por CULO...

frisch, puestos ya analizar el tema, tampoco se ha producido una gran "sorpresa", ni mucho menos y era lo esperable... La gente en Europa ya empieza a estar hasta los huevos de ese engendro creado que representa la UE. Y no solo es un fenómeno "europeo" y es extrapolable a buena parte del mundo "civilizado": ¿Te has fijado cómo van cayendo los líderes del G-7? Primero fue Cameron, luego Obama (Clinton era la continuadora de su política) y ahora Renzi... En el "disparadero": Hollande y Merkel...

Y dejo esto...

Renzi dimite y abre una nueva etapa de incertidumbre en la UE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 08:48 ----------

Hola, Charizato21: Pues, tal como está el "patio", me parece una buena idea la de Trump y es que si los EE.UU. quieren recuperarse en el terreno industrial y, por tanto, en el Consumo NO hay más remedio que evitar la deslocalización... Y, quizás, ya sea demasiado tarde, puesto que Occidente se ha disparado al pié en este tema, pero bueno NUNCA es tarde para rectificar...

Que esa medida aumenta el déficit americano es innegable, pero tú crees que eso le importa a Trump y al mundo en general: Charizato21, la DEUDA americana y, por ende, la mundial son IMPAGABLES y cuanto antes se asume eso mucho mejor, ya que sólo les quedará una solución que sigue estando ahí: Condonación de la Deuda y RESET. Y no hay más porque no hay más...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2016)

NO, el Oro no está "manipulado"... pero ¿entonces?

- Deutsche Bank paga 60 millones de dólares por manipular el COMEX

De todas formas, NO parece que pagar el DELITO salga muy caro...

Y continúan empujando el precio del Oro en la dirección que tenemos marcada por aquí y hace unos minutos ya andaba por los $1165... La Plata también caía y estaba en los $16,633.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2016)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...os-con-comustible-y-no-acepta-ninguna-presion

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (5 Dic 2016)

La Unión Europea urge a los gigantes de la tecnología a actuar frente al discurso del odio

Facebook, Twitter, Google y Microsoft firmaron un acuerdo con la Comisión Europea a finales del mes de mayo para reducir el número de mensajes en Internet que inciten a la discriminación y el odio. En el punto de mira, grupos xenófobos y racistas que han encontrado en plataformas como las redes sociales terreno abonado para engrosar sus filas y diseminar sus ideas. Varios meses después de firmar este documento, el mensaje de la Comisión es directo: o las grandes compañías de Internet empiezan a actuar más rápidamente, o se promulgarán leyes al respecto que deberán acatar.

Esta nada velada advertencia llega tras seis meses monitorizando los progresos de las firmas implicadas en esta iniciativa para implementar un código de conducta voluntario creado con el fin de eliminar los mensajes de odio en Internet en un plazo de 24 horas. Según la comisaria de Justicia Vera Jourov, la aplicación del código dista mucho de ser satisfactoria:

_En la práctica las compañías se toman más tiempo y todavía no alcanzan este objetivo. Solo revisaron el 40% de los casos observados en menos de 24 horas. Tras 48 horas la cifra es más del 80%. Esto muestra que se puede conseguir el objetivo de forma realista, pero requiere un mayor esfuerzo por parte de las compañías de las TI.

Si Facebook, YouTube, Twitter y Microsoft quieren convencerme a mí y a los ministros de que la estrategia no legislativa puede funcionar, tendrán que actuar con rapidez y hacer un gran esfuerzo en los próximos meses._

Según señala International Business Times, YouTube es la compañía más rápida a la hora de aplicar el código de conducta y Twitter es la más lenta. La situación geográfica también varía; así como en Francia y Alemania fueron eliminados más del 50% de los mensajes sospechosos de contener mensajes racistas, en Austria e Italia esta cuota desciende al 11% y el 4%, respectivamente.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quién quiera entender, que entienda.... En el fondo, los que tengan cierto nivel de espíritu crítico, saben por dónde van los tiros y lo que se busca con éste tipo de actuaciones.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Dic 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Como curiosidad.
> ¿Os habéis fijado que tanto el periódico Público como eldiario y como Voz Populi, tanto ayer como hoy, relegaban la noticia del referéndum en Italia abajo, en sus páginas?
> 
> No sé qué interpretación darle.
> ...



Es que lo d Italia no ha sido nada...se va uno para entrar otro seguramente peor....


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Dic 2016)

Sistémico dijo:


> La Unión Europea urge a los gigantes de la tecnología a actuar frente al discurso del odio
> 
> Facebook, Twitter, Google y Microsoft firmaron un acuerdo con la Comisión Europea a finales del mes de mayo para reducir el número de mensajes en Internet que inciten a la discriminación y el odio. En el punto de mira, grupos xenófobos y racistas que han encontrado en plataformas como las redes sociales terreno abonado para engrosar sus filas y diseminar sus ideas. Varios meses después de firmar este documento, el mensaje de la Comisión es directo: o las grandes compañías de Internet empiezan a actuar más rápidamente, o se promulgarán leyes al respecto que deberán acatar.
> 
> ...



Joder con la libertad progre, que vuelvan las dictaduras fachas, que las prefiero.


----------



## frisch (5 Dic 2016)

Noticias desde Grecia (origen de la Democracia y espejo de nuestro futuro).

greek crisis: A nuestros amigos italianos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2016)

Interesante...

- What Happens Next In Italy: Here Is Goldman's Take | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (6 Dic 2016)

Muy buenas caballeros. Ante la continua devaluacion del euro estaba pensando en diversificar mis ahorros. Basicamente tengo un 82% del total en Euros y un 10% en Dolares y un 4% de ellos invertidos en Oro/Plata (mas plata que oro). Teniendo en cuenta las mas que posibles bajadas de estos metales... recomendarias meterle mas?

Tener tanto en Euros ahora mismo no me parece buena idea con tanta incerteza: posible cambio de euros a neopesetas, devaluacion continua, posible creacion de dos euros diferentes velocidades...

Teniendo en cuenta que no busco una rentabilidad, sino mas bien poder comprar en un futuro lo mismo que hoy con lo que tengo... (Y teniendo en cuenta que no soy partidario de invertir ahora mismo en renta variable), que aconsejariais?

Muchas gracias por vuestras ideas y saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# vpsn: Lo primero de todo darle la Bienvenida al hilo y miire, este es un hilo "metalero" y obviamente somos muy subjetivos en cuanto a lo que consideramos como dinero REAL... es decir, los MPs y que, históricamente, NUNCA han quebrado. Tampoco somos "sectarios" y recomendamos estudiarlos bien antes de meterse en ellos y NUNCA como "inversión", aunque puedan llegar a serlo...

Por estos lares, la "recomendación" suele andar entre el 15%-25% de la Liquidez libre de carga, pero claro Vd. es nuevo en esto y lo dicho: primero lo estudia y si le convence entra en los MPs FÍSICOS.

Desde luego, su exposición al EUR es grande, pero en línea a la que mantenemos los que estamos dentro de la moneda "única" y, la verdad, si un día ésta estalla nos va a pillar SÍ o SÍ... Quizás, algo menos a los que llevamos tiempo moviéndonos en un intento de salvar lo "salvable".

Podría explorar, vpsn, una divisa refugio como es el CHF (Franco Suizo) y que está siendo recomendada en este hilo desde hace años. Y con éxito...

Y si decide aumentar su exposición a los MPs, mi "recomendación" es que eleve la ponderación en el Oro respecto a la Plata. En estos momentos de incertidumbre parece la medida más adecuada.

Respecto a la previsible caída en los MPs, pues hay bastante consenso en ello y vamos a esperar a los días después de la previsible subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. y luego hablamos... NO creo que vaya a ver una excesiva "profundización" y como mucho se podrían ver los anteriores mínimos de Diciembre del año pasado. Más abajo lo veo bastante improbable, la verdad...

Y dejo esto...

- Europa está muerta

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (6 Dic 2016)

Muchas gracias Fernando! Anotado.

Que tiempos! ya no buscamos rentabilidad tan solo mantener lo poco que tenemos para cuando llegue el momento...

En fin, creo que aumentare el oro y diversificare otro 10% en CHF junto con algo mas de dolares mas algun BTC mas y a rezar.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Dic 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> Muy buenas caballeros. Ante la continua devaluacion del euro estaba pensando en diversificar mis ahorros. Basicamente tengo un 82% del total en Euros y un 10% en Dolares y un 4% de ellos invertidos en Oro/Plata (mas plata que oro). Teniendo en cuenta las mas que posibles bajadas de estos metales... recomendarias meterle mas?
> 
> Tener tanto en Euros ahora mismo no me parece buena idea con tanta incerteza: posible cambio de euros a neopesetas, devaluacion continua, posible creacion de dos euros diferentes velocidades...
> 
> ...



Hola,

por aqui no solemos recomendar, sino mas bien tratar de dar toda la informacion posible para que cada uno pueda tomar sus decisiones (y asumir con ello toda la responsabilidad... y felicidad si sale bien...)...

Dicho esto, por si te sirve, lo que que quiero hacer con mi cash con un objetivo a 6 meses es lo siguiente:

- 60% euro
- 30% oro y plata (85-15)
- 10% CHF

Este movimiento se basa en tres principios:

1. No especulo.
2. Busco tener diferentes opciones "cash" ante un escenario muy inflacionario que no espero durante el H1 del 2017.
3. Busco conservar valor tanto como pueda

Asi que con un 60% sigo en "el sistema"... 

El plan a 12 meses es, con ese 60% en euros, destinarlo a un terreno con acceso a agua y cultivable y preferiblement con caserio construido. Pagare lo que pueda pagar con deuda 0 para mi. Si no encuentro ese terreno (empece a buscar hace 4 meses), movere mas de esos euros hacia CHF y oro. Si lo encuentro, un excedente ira a abastecimiento de conservas, medicinas y... miel..

Lo del terreno, con permiso de mi "muhe", que cada vez que saco el tema, me tacha de loco p'arriba.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2016 at 08:43 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante... Europa esta muerta, pero no apuesto por que el mundo pivote en el estrecho de Malaca... mi apuesta es que el mundo pivotara en el Estrecho de Bering...


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Dic 2016)

"...el oro va a subir en el corto plazo"

Copio y pego de "La carta de la Bolsa" dos últimos párrafos, haciéndose eco de las palabras de Jeffrey Gundlach, dieciseisavo personaje mundial más influyente en la economía según reciente ranking de Bloomberg: 

Jeffrey Gundlach, cuyo DoubleLine Capital supervisaba más de 106,000 millones de dólares al 30 de septiembre, también advirtió el jueves a los inversionistas para que desconfíen del 'efecto Trump'.

"Habrá un período en que los compradores se verán acuciados por los remordimientos", afirmó Gundlach en una entrevista a Reuters. "El dólar va a bajar, las rentabilidades ya repuntaron y tendrán variaciones en sentido lateral; las acciones repuntaron también y el oro va a subir en el corto plazo", pronosticó.


La Carta de la Bolsa - Bill Gross advierte del

-
Donald Trump y Hillary Clinton se ubican en el segundo lugar entre los 50 personajes más influyentes de la economía, en la sexta edición del ránking elaborado por Bloomberg.
El ranking de Bloomberg ...

Theresa May, primer ministro de Reino Unido.
Donald Trump, candidato republicano a la presidencia de EU.
Hillary Clinton, candidata demócrata a la presidencia de EU.
Xi Jinping, presidente de China.
Jeff Bezos, CEO y fundador de Amazon.com.
Angela Merkel, canciller de Alemania.
Mario Draghi, presidente del Banco Central Europeo.
Janet Yellen, presidenta de la Reserva Federal (Fed).
Warren Buffett, CEO de Berkshire Hathaway.
Sergio Moro, juez federal brasileño.
Elon Musk, CEO y fundador de Tesla Motors.
Bill McNabb, CEO de Grupo Vanguard.
Jamie Dimon, CEO de J.P. Morgan Chase.
Zhou Xiaochuan, gobernador del Banco Popular de China.
Lloyd Blankfein, CEO de Goldman Sachs.
Larry Fink, Fundador y CEO de BlackRock.
Jack Ma, fundador y presidente de Alibaba.
Jay Y. Lee, vicepresidente de Samsung Electronics.
Loretta Lynch, fiscal general de Estados Unidos.
Carl Icahn, presidente de Icahn Enterprises.
Sergio Ermotti, CEO de UBS.
*Jeffrey Gundlach, fundador y CEO de DoubleLine Capital.*

Trump y Clinton empatan en ránking de más influyentes | Expansión


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Dic 2016)

Theresa May??? La que se le viene encima no es poco... no por el Brexit, sino por las zancadillas que va a recibir dentro de poco de su propio partido...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: NO... yo creo que el mundo ya está "roto" y se está preparando para otra "cosa"... Y es que siguen los movimientos militares en los distintos países y continúan moviendo sus piezas en el "tablero" geopolítico. Otra cosa es que nos enteremos y seamos conscientes de ello...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-despliegue-militar-en-su-frontera-occidental

- Expertos rusos descifran la profecía del Tarot de los Rotshschild para 2017 - RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Y os dejo lo último de Max Keiser.

- El contrataque del neoliberalismo - Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # JohnGalt: NO... yo creo que el mundo ya está "roto" y se está preparando para otra "cosa"... Y es que siguen los movimientos militares en los distintos países y continúan moviendo sus piezas en el "tablero" geopolítico. Otra cosa es que nos enteremos y seamos conscientes de ello...
> 
> ...



Sigo creyendo en la elasticidad... porque no quiero creer que ya este roto... cuando escribi el comentario de que el mundo pivotara sobre Bearing, antes habia escrito entre parentesis y luego lo habia borrado, lo siguiente: (es lo que quiero creer para que mi hija pueda llegar los mas cerca de la vejez que pueda...)... es a lo que me aferro... de lo contrario, estar donde estoy ahora dejaria de tener sentido y tendria que replegar velas... necesito esos 12 meses... creo en esa elasticidad porque ahora mismo necesito creer en ella... pero bueno... si llega antes, a ver que podemos hacer...


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Dic 2016)

Tesis sobre subida de la plata: Fergal O'Connor profesor de finanzas en la universidad de York

Un tipo con un nombre muy común en Escocia, Fergal, que originalmente significaba viril y un apellido gaélico de una larga tradición, O'Connor ... recapitulando un tipo llamado Fergal O'Connor, profesor de finanzas en la universidad de York, sostiene la siguiente tesis:

“”La lección de hace un siglo puede repetirse, la prohibición de dinero en efectivo en la India puede provocar una enorme subida de la plata “”
La tesis:

Comenta que en 1910 el gobierno de la India aumentó los aranceles de importación sobre la plata del 5% al 11%; en los tres años siguientes diversos informes señalaban caídas del 28% en la demanda de plata en los bazares de la India. Se comprobó que la caída en la demanda de plata se debió al aumento de los aranceles y a la sustitución del oro por la plata a medida que el oro se volvió más atractivo. Entre 1910 y 1930 las importaciones netas de plata en la India cayeron de 98 millones de onzas a 31 millones, según el British Geological Survey Reports. Después de este tiempo la India gradualmente se convirtió en el mayor consumidor de oro del mundo, una posición que finalmente perdió y ganó China en 2015.

Tras los recientes aumentos de impuestos a la importación de oro, en 2015 las importaciones de plata en India crecieron a casi 8.000 toneladas, un 14% más que en el registro anterior de 2014. Al mismo tiempo, la demanda de joyas de oro, que representa el 75% del total de la demanda de oro de la India, se ha reducido un 30% en los últimos 12 meses, hasta finales de septiembre de 2016, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro. Esto apunta a un posible cambio de vuelta a la plata como una inversión más destacada en la India.

El oro constituye la gran mayoría de las ventas de joyas indias. Pero el siguiente gráfico muestra el rápido crecimiento de la demanda de joyería de plata en la India, que supera el 600% en diez años, en relación con el crecimiento marginal de sólo el 25% en la demanda de joyería de oro.


Una pequeña sustitución del oro a la plata daría lugar a un aumento masivo en el precio de la plata. Una reasignación del 10% de la inversión en joyas de oro a la plata en la India casi duplicaría la demanda mundial de joyas de plata. Las minas y otras fuentes no podrían hacer frente a la demanda inmediatamente; Los precios subirían, alimentando aún más la demanda y creando un nuevo dolor de cabeza para aquellos que tratan de organizar la inusual economía de la India.

India's golden quest to tackle 'black money' and the lessons from a century ago


----------



## frisch (6 Dic 2016)

Traducción del comentario político que se transmitió en la mañana del 5 de diciembre (ayer) en la radio Realfm de Atenas, día después del referéndum (tan de moda últimamente) en Italia.

_“Nos quedaremos muy solos, nosotros ( los Griegos) … y Alemania, a consecuencia del digno ‘NO’ del pueblo italiano. En el pasado, los Alemanes destruyeron en varias ocasiones a los Griegos; ahora, lo hacen mediante el genocidio económico. Grecia se ha convertido en un campo de concentración, en el que los ocupantes, siembran la división y el odio entre Griegos. Nos transformamos … en un cementerio, saquean nuestro país, nuestras riquezas, y comenzaron a hacerlo con la instauración del euro”.

“Los Alemanes, se están apoderando de los bienes públicos y privados de los Griegos, y por cierto, detrás de la ‘proliferación’ de ‘puntos de compra de oro’, entre 2011 y 2015, precisamente detrás, se encontraba una cadena de distribución alemana que absorbía el oro de los colonizados hacia el país de Angela Merkel. Salvo que cambiemos de actitud, es de temer que nuestro país termine, y de aquí a poco, formalmente despedazado, como la ex-Yugoslavia”.

“Este es el significado de… la culminación del plan euro-germánico: Más de 500.000 griegos han tenido que irse de su país, los mejores, los más valientes, los mejor formados, los más jóvenes y, al mismo tiempo, son reemplazados progresivamente por los refugiados, y en no mucho tiempo, por todos aquellos que Alemania ya no quiere o no quiere más en su país. Por lo tanto, un clima de guerra civil y de caos se está instalando en Grecia, con lo que el riesgo de un escenario tipo Yugoslavia ya no es imposible y, al mando de todo ello, una Alemania que podría entregarnos, sencillamente ... a Turquía”._


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Dic 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Traducción del comentario político que se transmitió en la mañana del 5 de diciembre (ayer) en la radio Realfm de Atenas, día después del referéndum (tan de moda últimamente) en Italia.
> 
> _“Nos quedaremos muy solos, nosotros ( los Griegos) … y Alemania, a consecuencia del digno ‘NO’ del pueblo italiano. En el pasado, los Alemanes destruyeron en varias ocasiones a los Griegos; ahora, lo hacen mediante el genocidio económico. Grecia se ha convertido en un campo de concentración, en el que los ocupantes, siembran la división y el odio entre Griegos. Nos transformamos … en un cementerio, saquean nuestro país, nuestras riquezas, y comenzaron a hacerlo con la instauración del euro”.
> 
> ...



Algún día los paises del sur despertaremos de este letargo y acabaremos con esta clase política compuesta por traidores en todo el espectro. Necesitamos unas mani puliti, unos hombres buenos, maduros, con personalidad y formación, sin ambiciones caudillistas, que se la jueguen por nada. Lo que antes se llamaba "hombres de estado", aunque ya sé que en España, -de todas las historias de la Historia. la más triste sin duda es la de España-, no se sabe qué es esto. Miro hacia atrás y solo veo la figura de un doctor Negrín, al que, por cierto, expulsaron del PSOE y murió olvidado mientras ensalzaban a Besteiro, que no era más que un traidor y un idiota político. No puedo calificar con este apelativo, el de hombres de estado, a personajes que lo obtuvieron un día, como Fraga, Carrillo o Suárez, oportunistas que pusieron las bases de este desastre para seguir en el poder.

No podemos asistir al saqueo sin decir ni hacer nada. Ver como nuestros países se desintegran carcomidos por el paro y la caída de la natalidad. ¿Cuando todos los jóvenes se hayan ido y no quedemos más que un montón de viejos, cuando nuestros nietos sean Australianos, canadienses, chilenos... que quedará de la nación española? Si, esa que existe de verdad, no como el invento de las nacionalidades que se van creyendo naciones poco a poco. La Rioja, Cantabria, Asturias, la región menos nacionalista de España, aunque tiene los motivos más legítimos para serlo... ¿hay una nación riojana, una nación extremeña? ¿de donde salió todo esto? 

Oriente medio lleva incendiado desde el final de la II Guerra Mundial; ¿por qué se produce ahora la crisis de los refugiados? ¿por qué no emigran a Egipto o a los países del golfo, por qué mueren a miles de forma indigna en las aguas de Grecia e Italia, por qué se los obliga a un camino a pie en la intemperie cruzando todo Europa para llegar a donde nunca pensaron ir? ¿es peor la guerra de Siria que la de Irán-Irak o la primera guerra de Irak? ¿Por qué se destruyó Libia si cuatro días antes andaba Gadaffi abrazándose con Aznar y plantando su tienda en los parques de las capitales europeas? 

Nada de todo esto es inocente. Hay proyectos que quedaron truncados en la II Guerra Mundial pero que nunca fueron abandonados; y no me refiero solo a Alemania, más bien pienso más allá del charco.

No sigo, que parezco el Estulín.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# JohnGalt: Cuando dí a conocer "parcelas" de mi trabajo de Prospectiva indiqué que 2016 y 2017 podrían dar indicios de una posible salida en "falso", es decir que se tuviera una extraña sensación de que las cosas volvían a ir bien y, de momento, no ando equivocado: todos "venden" que se está "creciendo" y que lo peor ha pasado: Qué mejor "reflejo" que lo que estamos viendo en Wall Street...

Dicho esto, JohnGalt, es posible que tengas esos 12 meses que pides y también algo más... Para mí lo PEOR se verá a partir del 2018, pero el desenlace FINAL no tiene porqué ser negativo... Si no voy errado para el 2020 podría haberse reconducido todo esto y existen determinadas "fuerzas" luchando para ello, pero la verdad es que "pinta" mal, para que engañarnos...

# Charizato21: A veces un mayor conocimiento de la Historia nos dice mucho más que algunos "sesudos" análisis. Lo digo por el auténtico expolio que hicieron los Ingleses - que llevan la Piratería en la sangre...- con los MPs de la China y la India. Por ejemplo, en realidad qué fueron las "Guerras del Opio" en China... pues, el ROBO de buena parte de la Plata que tenía ese país.

# frisch: Interesante aporte. Da para pensar, pero sobre todo por la vertiente geopolítica que transmite. Hace tiempo que vengo escribiendo que la situación en Europa recuerda a los días previos a la I Guerra Mundial... Y hay algo que también me sorprende y es que cómo Alemania no se está dando cuenta de lo que está haciendo. ¿Es consciente del odio que está despertando en buena parte del continente europeo? Realmente, ¿Alemania "controla" la situación? Si fuera así, NO han aprendido NADA de su Historia reciente NI de las dos Guerras Mundiales en las que fue derrotada...

# Kovaliov: Si echamos manos de la Historia, quizás el único territorio que podría aducir razones históricas independentistas sería el Reino de Navarra... o recordamos cómo, porqué y quiénes lo conquistaron: hay que remontarse a tiempos de los Reyes Católicos... Sin embargo, la mayoría de su población pasa...

Suscribo buena parte de lo que comentas y, desgraciadamente, con el rollo del R-78 nos tomaron el pelo la mar de bien. Ahí ya pusieron la primera piedra para el escenario que actualmente vivimos en nuestro país. Y soy sumamente generoso porque hoy NO tenemos ninguna Soberanía Nacional y somos una mera "provincia" expoliada por los HdP de aquí y de allende nuestras "fronteras"...

Y os dejo dos interesantes artículos. El de Rusia me llama mucho la atención: ¿Qué sabe o qué espera ese país para que no cesen sus compras de Oro?

- Russia Gold Buying In October Is Biggest Monthly Allocation Since 1998 - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

- ¿Conducirá el efecto Trump al final de la UE? | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- LA OTRA CARA DE LA TRANSICIÓN ESPAÑOLA: UN PROYECTO DISEÑADO POR LA CIA Y LA SECRETARÍA DE ESTADO | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Dic 2016)

Interesante articulo sobre la situacion monetaria en India despue de la desmonetizacion producida...

Cash out, welcome to gold economy | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Dic 2016)

Rusia batio de nuevo su record de produccion en noviembre y es en base a ese record historico con lo que negociaran su nivel de recorte...

Russia To Cut From November

Por otro lado, los saudies mueven ficha: no quieren perder su cuota en Asia, asi que se anticipan y ofrecen un importante descuento para su light oil alli... pero lo incrementan en Europa aprovechandose de ese pre-acuerdo...

Saudi Arabia cuts January oil price to Asia to four-month low to keep market share | Reuters

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¿Pura "coincidencia"?

- España va bien

Y dejo también esto otro...

- Un modelo simple de la política monetaria de los bancos centrales

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Dic 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> .../...Nada de todo esto es inocente. Hay proyectos que quedaron truncados en la II Guerra Mundial pero que nunca fueron abandonados; y no me refiero solo a Alemania, más bien pienso más allá del charco.
> ...



Gracias Kovaliov por tu comentario razonado e interesante.

Yo también creo que hay proyectos truncados pero no abandonados y que hay que mirar al otro lado del charco. Alemania no es sino un vasallo, incluso en la segunda guerra mundial. En realidad, Alemania es la punta de lanza (en Europa) por diversas razones. Lo que no se sabe muy bien (por lo menos yo) es quién detiene la lanza. Sé que está del otro lado del charco pero también está en la City lo cual me pone la mosca detrás de la oreja porque la City es la City, no es un vasallo, es un ente autónomo. Por supuesto, que mira más hacia su occidente que hacia su oriente pero no tiene el estatus de vasallo, como lo tiene Alemania. Alemania es importantísima porque se encuentra ubicada en Europa. Nada más. Si estuviera ubicada en África del Sur, pues, bastante menos. Luego los volkswagen son lo que son porque se encuentran en 

Longitud: E 9°0'0"
Latitud: N 51°0'0"

Como hipótesis, y sólo como hipótesis, plantearía lo siguiente:

El mundo se mueve con y por el dinero. El dinero no tiene olor (Peculia non olet) y, sobre todo, no entiende (ni falta que le hace) de ideologías. Esto, si fuera cierto, es una bomba porque, en ese caso, no sé para qué narices nos partimos los cuernos en conseguir una sociedad (más) justa, vía incidir en ella, basándonos en el mismo principio que rige esta sociedad. La consecución del dinero.



Resulta que ahora el control del dinero se encuentra más allá del charco y en la City. Antes lo fue en Roma, en el Imperio Otomano ... Mañana será en Shanghai (lo es ya, de alguna manera) o, más adelante, en, en en ... Tashkent.

El dinero es una especie de ave migratoria de mal agüero que suplanta, con descaro, la dignidad y la esencia del ser humano.

La prueba: nuestro incipiente siglo XXI


----------



## Sacaroso (8 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - LA OTRA CARA DE LA TRANSICIÓN ESPAÑOLA: UN PROYECTO DISEÑADO POR LA CIA Y LA SECRETARÍA DE ESTADO | Falsasbanderas.com
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente hay un programa de hace unas semanas de Trevijano hablando sobre Felipe González, la Junta Democrática y la transición.
Según él, ha decidido contar cosas que no había revelado antes.
Está muy bien Ivoox.

RLC (2016-10-06) Patología criminal de una oportunista ambición de poder: Felipe González en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(06/10 a las 16:03:15) 01:29:04 13203844 - iVoox


----------



## vpsn (8 Dic 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Gracias Kovaliov por tu comentario razonado e interesante.
> 
> Yo también creo que hay proyectos truncados pero no abandonados y que hay que mirar al otro lado del charco. Alemania no es sino un vasallo, incluso en la segunda guerra mundial. En realidad, Alemania es la punta de lanza (en Europa) por diversas razones. Lo que no se sabe muy bien (por lo menos yo) es quién detiene la lanza. Sé que está del otro lado del charco pero también está en la City lo cual me pone la mosca detrás de la oreja porque la City es la City, no es un vasallo, es un ente autónomo. Por supuesto, que mira más hacia su occidente que hacia su oriente pero no tiene el estatus de vasallo, como lo tiene Alemania. Alemania es importantísima porque se encuentra ubicada en Europa. Nada más. Si estuviera ubicada en África del Sur, pues, bastante menos. Luego los volkswagen son lo que son porque se encuentran en
> 
> ...



Muy muy muy buen comentario Frinch. 

Hace poco me hablaban de la desmantelacion de HK por parte de China y como lo estaban moviendo todo a Shangai. 

Como podriamos beneficiarnos de eso? Comprando Yuanes? Acciones de la hiperburbujeada bolsa China?


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2016)

buenos días
las cosas se ponen muy feas en la India 

Page Not Found | Zero Hedge

el experimento que tienen entre manos en la India , nos puede dar mucha información del futuro ,,, desgraciadamente

Tomato At 50 paise/Kg! A Windfall or Disaster? | Countercurrents


----------



## oinoko (8 Dic 2016)

timi dijo:


> las cosas se ponen muy feas en la India




El mismo día de las elecciones americanas, 8 de Noviembre, los indios desmonetizaron los billetes "grandes" de 500 y 1000 rupias ( 7 y 14 dollares respectivamente), con la excusa de perseguir el dinero negro. Si algún indio tiene dinero negro en rupias, o bien son 4 rupias, o es que es simplemente imbecil. ¿ Os imaginais maletines de dinero negro con billetes de 6,5 Euros y de 13 Euros?. *¡¡ El dinero negro en la India se mueve en dolares!!! *

Yo tengo la teoría de que el rally del dollar entre el 8 y el 24 de Noviembre ha sido principalmente por los 1.200 millones de indios cambiando rupias por dollares, al ver que su gobierno intenta joderles una vez más. Allí están acostumbrados a estas cosas. En occidente se les ha olvidado que estas cosas pasan.

Ayer se publicaron las primeras noticias sobre la confiscaciones "selectivas", por no decir arbitrarias de oro en la India. Supongo que tiene algo que ver con que la plata subiera un 2,5% mientras que el oro estaba inmovil. Si pequeños porcentajes de la inversión india en oro se deriva a la plata, esta podría dispararse, dado lo estrecho del mercado de la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# vpsn: ¿Invertir en China? NI de COÑA... ¿Qué "solidez" tiene esa divisa llamada Yuan? La que Vd. quiera concederle, pero en Asia la moneda de "referencia" sigue siendo el USD y luego el Yen... ¿Sabe Vd. que los chinos "ricos" se están volcando en otras divisas y entre las que NO se encuentra el Yuan? ¿Conoce Vd. la fuga de capitales que existe en China? Quizás, el próximo año y, sobre todo, los venideros nos den muy MALAS noticias desde ese país. Al tiempo...

# timi & oinoko: Imagino que el artículo que deseabais enlazar es éste, aunque sea desde otra fuente... Bueno, no me deja enlazarlo y es que este maravilloso foro no deja entrar la palabra "******". En cualquier caso, el artículo de marras ha aparecido en varios medios americanos.

Y dejo también este otro artículo "metalero"...

- Gold appetite hit a 5-year high in November as prices tumbled - MarketWatch

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2016 at 14:40 ----------

Os enlazo la noticia que me acaba de enviar uno de mis contactos en la India... ¿Os quedan dudas hacia dónde nos quieren llevar? NO, no está mal "ensayar" en la India... por lo de "macro", más fácil luego de implantar...

- Cheaper fuel, train tickets on digital transaction, says Arun Jaitley | The Indian Express

Saludos.


----------



## yanpakal (8 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)
> # timi & oinoko: Imagino que el artículo que deseabais enlazar es éste, aunque sea desde otra fuente... Bueno, no me deja enlazarlo y es que este maravilloso foro no deja entrar la palabra "******". En cualquier caso, el artículo de marras ha aparecido en varios medios americanos.
> (...)



Que raro que no deje poner hid.den(sin el punto), pongo el enlace, teneis que copiar y pegar, y borrar el punto de hid.den

```
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-07/india-confiscates-gold-even-jewelry-raids-hid.den-money
```


----------



## silverbio (8 Dic 2016)

Es un poco off-topic....pero estaba repasando gráficos con unos amigos...
Volatilidad...deberíamos hacerle un hueco en cartera cuando empiece la lluvia fina....el gráfico está precioso..
Saludos.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72314&stc=1&d=1481212444


----------



## Xpiro (8 Dic 2016)

Aprovecho para daros las gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, este foro es una isla de sabiduría!! muchas gracias!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Estoy leyendo algunos de los artículos que tengo "acumulados" y me he encontrado con éste y que bueno amplia lo que le comentaba esta tarde a vpsn...

- Por qué China devaluará su divisa. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2016 at 19:21 ----------

¿"Distensión"? Y una MIERDA...

- Dos aviones militares de EE.UU. y Suecia rondan las fronteras rusas del Báltico - RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¿"Distensión"? Y una MIERDA...
> 
> ...



Buenas noches fernando y contertulios,

Si una cosa he aprendido en estos últimos 8 años (que ya empieza a ser una cifra respetable de años) es que las tensiones y distensiones que se llevan a cabo en altas esferas y en este caso, más aún si cabe, puesto que la cosa va de aviones, es que ese es un juego entre jugadores de póker que no quieren dejar de jugar en "esa mesa de póker". En otras palabras, que no se quieren cargar la mesa en la que juegan y menos el Casino en la que está ubicada la mesa. Es decir que por ese lado poco que rascar. Nadie va a romper la baraja, ni la mesa, ni el Casino.

El "otro" juego de póker que está teniendo lugar y, éste sí es el que nos debiera preocupar (más), es el de nuestra pauperización pero no sólo en términos de "dinero" sino, también, en términos de nosotros mismos como seres humanos.

A ese Casino, el ser humano le importa un pimiento.

Nosotros nos damos cuenta ahora pero, por ejemplo, los africanos del África Negra lo conocen al dedillo desde hace muchísimas décadas.

Es cierto que llegó un Lincoln para, por fin, tener un gesto hacia la Galería. Pero pararos a pensar, la de cosas que han pasado desde que Abraham Lincoln abolió la esclavitud y, sobre todo, preguntad a los habitantes de Detroit (por ejemplo) negros (por ejemplo) si la "cosa" cambió sustancialmente, al cabo de decenas de años.

Pues no.

Condoleezza Rice, Collin Powels, Barack Obama pero y ¿todos los demás - por citar a dos famosos Martin Luther King y Malcolm X)?

Es decir que no.

Que la partida de póker no se juega con cartas, se juega con (personas) nosotros.

De alguna manera:

"Me juego 1.000.000 sirios contra 3.000.000 de parados españoles o italianos, o franceses"

"Si ganas tú pierdo yo pero, está claro que ambos ganamos porque el juego de póker, en la mesa de póker del "Casino" sigue - The show must go on!".

No te dejes confundir, busca el fondo y su razón: ¡Recuerda! se ven las caras pero nunca el corazón.

El juego de ellos eres tú y hasta que no lo consigan, no pararán.


----------



## Sistémico (8 Dic 2016)

Gracias Fernando y compañía por mantenernos informados. El "experimento" indio tiene telita; China sigue a lo "suyo" y, mientras tanto, el mundo se dirige hacia Dios(para los creyentes) sabe qué.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: El "Casino" ha existido SIEMPRE... desde los albores de los tiempos. Y la llamada "Distensión" también ha existido SIEMPRE hasta que se rompía... Alguien imaginó en sus tiempos la dimensión que acabarían tomando las dos Guerras Mundiales. ¿Que ahora es "Imposible"? Para NADA...

Y os dejo dos buenos artículos...

- ¿Qué pasaría si desapareciera el dinero en metálico?

https://srsroccoreport.com/world-ec...dle-east-oil-exports-lower-than-40-years-ago/

Saludos.


----------



## realisto (9 Dic 2016)

*Plata*

La plata ha formado cierto patrón alcista, lo cual sería un posible indicador adelantado de que el Oro también le acompará







Gráfico Plata (XAGUSD) : Alcista


----------



## silverbio (9 Dic 2016)

Buenos Dias.....Un buen artículo....las conclusiones son lo mas....

Gold vs. Dollar Devaluations - Mountain Vision


----------



## Sezosan (9 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos;

Todos sabemos que si el Banco Central Europeo intenta estimular la economía con intereses al cero, y muy pronto con intereses negativos ya no existirá el dinero en efectivo, ningún ciudadano podrá escapar de los intereses negativos. Y como todos los ciudadanos intentarán salvarse de ellos cuando retiren su dinero, la solución es eliminar el efectivo y así nadie tiene salida.

El Oro sabemos que seria una buena vía de "escape", Ok, pero... Igual que la Inyección de dinero-papel hunde el valor real del dinero, si sigue aumentando la emisión de Oro-papel entonces TAMBIEN hundiría, si interesa, el valor del Oro??

Un Saludo y Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2016)

Hola, Sezosan: NO, no tiene porqué hundir el Oro "papel" al Oro FÍSICO, vamos mientras se mantengan unas determinadas "reglas"... Y otra cosa es si el mundo "VIRTUAL" acabará imponiéndose... perooooo acompañado de unas medidas sumamente represivas tipo Orwell para entendernos. Esa opción es la menos probable y no sé hasta qué punto podría funcionar, ya que si el Oro "físico" NO aflora o se mantiene su circulación en un círculo muy cerrado y "paralelo"... pues, sería una cuestión de tiempo. Por regla general, la Historia nos dice que el Oro ha superado todas las restricciones que se le han impuesto, aunque eso NO supone una "garantía" en este auténtico Matrix que vivimos. En fin, cada cual debe estudiar aquellos escenarios que podrían darse y cómo evitar en lo posible que le roben lo menos posible... y estamos abocados a ello: y algunos se preocupan de los "cacos" cuando los mayores CHORIZOS los tenemos en los distintos Gobiernos que nos depredan...

Y será sumamente interesante ver qué va sucediendo con el "experimento" hindú... así que aprovecho para dejaros algo de allí.

- Govt decides to print plastic currency notes, says procurement of material started | The Indian Express

- Supreme Court seeks Centre

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (9 Dic 2016)

Lo que está claro es que todos los indicios indican que el oro va a seguir cayendo y..
ahora mismo a 1163,65...y qué?
Los mercados están gagá por eso lo único claro es que de momento "no interesa" un mayor valor en $ USA del oro. y qué?
Parece que todo está a la espera de la reunión de la FED que se celebrará los días 13 y 14 de diciembre y que lo terminarán de tirar un poco más abajo. y qué?
Con Trump se acababa el mundo...el oro iba a subir a los 1400 el día de las elecciones...y qué? Vamos que no tendríamos que fijarnos tanto en la cotización si no en el valor..
Ya veremos....


----------



## Intrader (9 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Sezosan: NO, no tiene porqué hundir el Oro "papel" al Oro FÍSICO, vamos mientras se mantengan unas determinadas "reglas"... Y otra cosa es si el mundo "VIRTUAL" acabará imponiéndose... perooooo acompañado de unas medidas sumamente represivas tipo Orwell para entendernos. Esa opción es la menos probable y no sé hasta qué punto podría funcionar, ya que si el Oro "físico" NO aflora o se mantiene su circulación en un círculo muy cerrado y "paralelo"... pues, sería una cuestión de tiempo. Por regla general, la Historia nos dice que el Oro ha superado todas las restricciones que se le han impuesto, aunque eso NO supone una "garantía" en este auténtico Matrix que vivimos. En fin, cada cual debe estudiar aquellos escenarios que podrían darse y cómo evitar en lo posible que le roben lo menos posible... y estamos abocados a ello: y algunos se preocupan de los "cacos" cuando los mayores CHORIZOS los tenemos en los distintos Gobiernos que nos depredan...
> 
> Y será sumamente interesante ver qué va sucediendo con el "experimento" hindú... así que aprovecho para dejaros algo de allí.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante lo que comentas.

No nos debemos de olvidar de una cosa:* todas las divisas se crean para ser devaluadas.* Por eso siempre que miremos atrás veremos que todo antaño era más "barato", que no es cierto, simplemente es que nuestro dinero como medio de cambio tiene menos valor y por ende necesitamos más dinero para comprar las mismas cosas.

Esto no es casualidad. Esto es el gran papel de los Bancos Centrales, que muchos defienden pero que pocos realmente conocen su funcionamiento. Por tanto, la cuestión es: si estás personas devalúan a conciencia nuestra moneda y también la suya, ya que viven en Europa, America, etc... ¿Qué pasa con sus ahorros? ¿Se deprecian? Para cualquier persona con un poco de cerebro tendrá claro que es lo que está pasando:
Para la clase pobre y media les dicen:_ toma yo te doy estos "papelitos", que tienes que aceptar si o si _(no se que pasaría si todos nos negasemos a usar sus monedas, llamarían al ejercito seguramente, ya que estos papeles solo tienen valor en nuestra imaginación...),_ que yo guardo lo mio en riquezas reales. Lo tuyo se deprecia año tras año mientras lo mío sube de valor, y oye no te olvides de votarnos cada 4 años que queremos solucionarte la vida. Y otro oye, no solo te quedas con los "papelitos" si no también con la *deuda eterna* de los intereses que paga tu país por pedirnos dinero._

Las riquezas reales son basicamente todos los recursos naturales del planeta:
-Tierra (+Inmuebles)
-Materias primas (Gas/petroleo/carbon...)
-Oro y plata.

Todo controlado a través de empresas, y explotado con el mejor recurso... *el recurso humano.*

Por tanto, para lo que nos atañe en este post : el oro. No nos preocupemos, el oro antes o después va a reventar los 2000, la macrotendencia multianual sigue siendo alcista intacta. Ellos nos han quitado nuestro ORO al eliminar el patrón oro, y el 99% del Oro del planeta lo tienen ellos.

Ya lo he comentado antes, pero para subir el oro, tienen que conseguir que la población se olvide de él, o que hablen de un crash del oro, o cualquier cosa que incite a no querer ni tocarlo. Tienen que infundir miedo entre la población y ahí y solo ahí será cuando comience el próximo ciclo alcista. Y cuando llegue el momento acuérdense de estas palabras.

Pasará lo mismo que con las bolsas americanas el día de las elecciones, miedo en la población el mercado reventando a la baja, gana TRUMP, vaya cristo. Días después, mercado en máximos históricos.

Mucho cuidado con estas cosas, no son tan listos, son gente común y de la media pero simplemente juegan con la ignorancia del pueblo y el miedo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Intrader: Bienvenido a este hilo y le agradezco su comentario tan bien argumentado, aunque NO se crea Vd. que casi "TODO" el Oro "físico" está en posesión de las "manos fuertes", sino que hay MUCHO en manos privadas... De no ser así no se tomarían tantas "molestias"... ¿No le parece? Además, ¿realmente, nos tenemos que creer que tienen lo que "dicen" tener? Las Matemáticas "básicas" NO nos engañan...

Y pasando a otra cosa, en muchas ocasiones me he referido a las "nuevas" armas que ya TIENEN... Ahí van algunas de ellas...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...un-ind-el-arma-contemporanea-mas-terrorifica-

Saludos.


----------



## Intrader (9 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Intruder: Bienvenido a este hilo y le agradezco su comentario tan bien argumentado, aunque NO se crea Vd. que casi "TODO" el Oro "físico" está en posesión de las "manos fuertes", sino que hay MUCHO en manos privadas... De no ser así no se tomarían tantas "molestias"... ¿No le parece? Además, ¿realmente, nos tenemos que creer que tienen lo que "dicen" tener? Las Matemáticas "básicas" NO nos engañan...



No he tenido el placer de entrar en las bodegas de la banca mundial y ver todo ese material brillante, dorado y precioso, para poder dar un %, lo dije porque se viera la idea de que ellos tienen gran parte, pero por supuesto tienes toda la razón en lo que dices, si tuvieran todo no tenían que manipular el mercado para nada. Y ahí también está parte del juego, en *acumular* y seguir acumulando la mayor cantidad antes de subir.

Saludos!!


----------



## frisch (9 Dic 2016)

No es por dar la vara, de verdad.

Tan sólo es una hipótesis de reflexión pero, es que yo creo que la guerra ésa, ya está teniendo lugar, estamos en ella.

¿Cabría pensar que la próxima guerra (ya en curso) no fuese "visible" como lo fueron todas las anteriores, con sus declaraciones de guerra, sus partes de pérdidas y ganancias (según el ministerio de propaganda de turno)?

De hecho:

Hay una guerra invisible que tiene lugar todos los días 24h/24h en el mundo de las comunicaciones (Internet, Datos satelitares, sistemas informáticos que gestionan esto y lo de la moto ...).

No hacía falta que viniese Snowden a "revelárnoslo" precisamente estos días a través de, por ejemplo, el diario francés Le Monde.

Hay una guerra contra las poblaciones que anteriormente se creían defendidas, protegidas y amparadas por las Constituciones, los Estados, los Gobiernos y las Fuerzas de Seguridad y que, ahora, constatan que los artículos de las constituciones, declaraciones de derechos y demás villancicos (ahora que estamos casi en Navidades), son papel mojado.

Hay una guerra contra el ciudadano que ya no puede disponer de su dinero como le plazca sino que las trabas se multiplican en cuanto a la forma de pago en aras, según ellos, de luchar contra los malos terroristas, narcotraficantes y evasores fiscales cuando, en realidad, ellos son o mantienen a todos estos.

Hay una guerra contra la persona, contra el ser humano, porque a cambio de una seguridad que ellos no pueden asegurar (puesto que hacen parte del entramado que ha creado y sustenta esa misma inseguridad), les recortan todas sus libertades ... de movimiento, de pensamiento y, finalmente, de ser ellos mismos.

Es decir que la guerra ya está en curso. No tiene nada que ver con los parámetros de anteriores guerras pero, no por ello, deja de ser una guerra y, probablemente, la guerra final.

Por supuesto, mientras tanto guerras "clásicas" (las de bala) en ciertos lugares del planeta.

Ninguna en "Occidente".

¡Que nadie se asuste!


----------



## Sistémico (9 Dic 2016)

Bienvenido Intrader al hilo. Respecto al comentario de acumulación de oro y plata físicos por parte de importantes actores económicos internacionales, entre ellos, JP MORGAN:

JP Morgan acumula una enorme reserva de plata física en 2015, ¿en previsión a la próxima crisis?

(OroyFinanzas.com) – Desde principios de 2012, las existencias de plata fisica de JP Morgan han pasado de menos de 5 millones de onzas de plata física a más de 55 millones. Y en las dos últimas semanas han incrementado sus reservas en 8,3 millones de onzas adicionales. ¿Sabe algo JP Morgan que desconocemos el resto?

La entidad financiera, confía en la plata física como una gran inversión, a pesar de las últimas caídas en la cotización y de que el actual precio está situado en 15,66 dólares la onza. Con el actual panorama no parece muy rentable la inversión realizada en plata pero en un escenario de crisis financiera y turbulencias económicas, cuando los inversores buscan refugio en los metales preciosos, JP Morgan haría un magnífico negocio.

*En una reciente carta a los accionistas, el presidente y CEO de JP Morgan Chase, Jamie Dimon, señaló que, en el futuro, asistiremos a una nueva crisis. “Algunas cosas nunca cambian. Habrá otra crisis, y su impacto se hará sentir en el mercado financiero”, aunque los motivos que la desencadenen sean distintos, el resultado será el mismo. “El detonante de la próxima crisis no será el mismo hizo estallar la última, pero habrá otra crisis”*.

Con esa seguridad, manifestada por Dimon, tiene sentido la política del banco de almacenar grandes cantidades de metales preciosos. Y, en particular, de plata que en la situación actual es una verdadera oportunidad.

En los últimos años, JP Morgan ha mantenido un ritmo voraz y constante en la compra de plata física. Pero nunca antes se había visto algo igual. De hecho, JP Morgan ha añadido más de 8 millones de onzas de plata física en las últimas dos semanas solamente. En un reciente artículo publicado en The Wealth Watchman se detallan los detalles de las últimas compras y se especula con la posibilidad de que el banco esté preparándose para afrontar una situación adversa de liquidez en el mercado. Mac Slavo también ha escrito al respecto y comparte la misma opinión, calificando la cantidad de plata física acumulada por JP Morgan de “excepcionalmente enorme”.

Así que la pregunta que cabe realizarse es ¿por qué está actuando así JP Morgan? ¿Saben algo que el resto de nosotros desconoce?

Porque no es la única actuación que ha llamado la atención de JP Morgan Chase. Últimamente, *la entidad bancaria se ha posicionado a favor de prohibir el dinero en en efectivo*, en algunos mercados, y ha endurecido anteriores medidas. La nueva política de JP Morgan afecta también al uso del dinero en efectivo para hacer pagos de tarjetas de crédito, hipotecas, líneas de crédito y préstamos para automóviles. *Y ha llegado tan lejos como para llegar a prohibir, a sus clientes, el almacenamiento de dinero en efectivo en las cajas de seguridad del banco*. ¿Por qué muestra JP Morgan, de repente, una actitud tan negativa acerca de dinero en efectivo?

JP Morgan Chase es la mayor de los seis bancos considerados como “too big to fail”, demasiado grandes para quebrar. El importe total de los activos que controla JP Morgan Chase equivale, aproximadamente, a la mitad del PIB del conjunto de la economía británica. Es una institución inmensamente poderosa que goza de vínculos muy profundos con el gobierno de Estados Unidos así que no está de más preguntarse si ¿está JP Morgan preparándose para afrontar otra gran crisis económica inminente?

Por otro lado:

*Breaking: US Mint Halts Silver Eagle Coin Production Due to Lack of Demand

Artículo del 22 de Agosto del 2016. Es el poder de manipulación del "papel" como mecanismo disuasorio para la adquisición de mp´s físicos(y funciona):, aunque todavía hay pequeños reductos en matrix.

Otra perla:

Sabemos del reciente experimento indio. Pero ésto ya viene de lejos:

Artículo del 5 de Julio del 2013

Importaciones de plata en India se disparan con las restricciones de oro de inversión

--------------------------------------------------------
_¿Váis siguiendo el rastro de migas de pan?_ Si ya disponéis de unas reservas de oro físico "razonables", será la platita la que podrá otorgarnos grandes alegrías, pero no a corto plazo.


----------



## frisch (9 Dic 2016)

Buenas noches Sistémico,

Bueno J.P. Morgan no deja de ser una pantalla (recuerda Lehman Brothers).

No es un órgano que decide, tan sólo un órgano que ejecuta, mientras se le deja ejecutar.

Cayó Lehman Brothers que representaba no sé cuánto porcentaje del PIB del País sin Nombre y, vamos, aquí seguimos, en las mismas.

Todos esos bancos, entes financieros no son sino pantallas.

¡Ha caído Endesa! Bueno, pues no pasa nada. Es como si hubiese caído "Menjars per emportar Mercè".

Sólo que a ésta, le joden la vida, y a Lehman Brothers (Endesa) no.

Tampoco me vale el argumento de que estas entidades tienen en su "cartera" a personas "muy importantes".

Recuerda a Madoff que se la metía a personas muy importantes e incluso muy cercanas (via Banco Santander, por ejemplo).

Pantallas.

Lo que estos hagan no son sino pantallazos.

Esto lo digo para que nadie se haga una composición de lugar en cuanto a los MPes como de un posible negocio a futuro.

No.

En mi opinión (vale lo que vale), los MPés son esa pequeña cosa que llegado el momento, servirá, ante el pánico generalizado, para tirar unos cuantos meses. Lo cuál no será poco, llegada esa situación, ya que el resto no tendrá nada y, siempre habrá alguien que habrá acumulado garbanzos que venderá a precio de ... oro o de plata (no sé si me explico).

En cualquier caso, MPés no es el próximo filón de oro. Tan sólo la despensa de unos pocos meses (para comer).

Malos tiempos para la lírica (del Casino).


----------



## plastic_age (9 Dic 2016)

Vickman dijo:


> A que precio recomendais comprar oro fisico? O directamente no es buen momento a corto plazo?
> Gracias



Acordándome de aquel lejano mantra
*Los pisos nunca bajan*
Diría que compres físico ahora.
Pero es que el oro lleva unos 30 días bajando y si compras ahora
puede ser que más adelante digas:
*¿Por qué no me esperé?*







_Respaecto a la plata-
-----------------------------------------------------------
Con esa seguridad, manifestada por Dimon, tiene sentido la política del banco de almacenar grandes cantidades de metales preciosos. Y, en particular, de plata que en la situación actual es una verdadera oportunidad.
------------------------------------------------------
Esto lo digo para que nadie se haga una composición de lugar en cuanto a los MPes como de un posible negocio a futuro.

No.

En mi opinión (vale lo que vale), los MPés son esa pequeña cosa que llegado el momento, servirá, ante el pánico generalizado, para tirar unos cuantos meses. Lo cuál no será poco, llegada esa situación, ya que el resto no tendrá nada y, siempre habrá alguien que habrá acumulado garbanzos que venderá a precio de ... oro o de plata (no sé si me explico).

En cualquier caso, MPés no es el próximo filón de oro. Tan sólo la despensa de unos pocos meses (para comer).

Malos tiempos para la lírica (del Casino).

----------------------------------------------------------------

Las gráficas no son como para tirar cohetes, sobretodo los que compraron plata en 2011 a unos 35 €/onza troy


----------



## timi (9 Dic 2016)

saludos frisch , si los garbanzos se pudieran conservar mas de 10 años , me pasaría a garbancero , jejeje
un off topic,,,,
nunca he entendido lo baratos que son los garbanzos y sobretodo las lentejas ,,, cuestan un riñón y parte del otro conseguir finalizar una cosecha. Tienen varias enfermedades que les afectan , y las producciones son escasas . Seguramente es por la zona , que no es la ideal para este producto , cosa que hace que valore mucho mas un simple plato de lentejas. 
Se utilizan infinidad de productos para conseguir finalizar las cosechas , cosa que me hace pensar , que pasara cuando no se pueda acceder a esos productos? ,,, la gente ni recordara como se cultivaba sin fumigar productos tóxicos.ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Intrader: Ya le dije que es una cuestión de "Matemáticas" de "básica", vamos que no hace falta más que saber sumar y restar... sobre todo ésto último. ¿Tiene Vd. idea del Oro que ha "desaparecido" en las últimas décadas de los balances de los Bancos Centrales? Le dejo un artículo ya viejo que da "pistas" sobre lo que le estoy comentando...

- Se esfumaron toneladas de oro que EEUU guardaba desde la guerra

¿Le recuerdo también cómo los Bancos Centrales de la UE vendieron su Oro siguiendo las directrices del BCE?

Además, NO hace falta que visitará las bóvedas de los Bancos Centrales para verificar la existencia de ese Oro... se lo digo porque en algunos países -los principales...- NO se dejan auditar desde la "leche" de los tiempos. Por tanto, es un acto de FÉ creer en lo que "dicen" tener y, posiblemente, nos llevaríamos muchas sorpresas cuando se comprobará que NO existe la mayor parte de ese Oro "físico" y que ha sido sustituido por su formato "papel" o por "Notas"... ya sabe Bonos de todo tipo.

Por ejemplo, le recuerdo a Vd. que la FED de New York reconoció en su momento que su único Oro estaba compuesto de "papel"...

Y si abundamos en lo que le decía respecto a que son las manos menos "fuertes" las que disponen de la mayor cantidad de Oro del mundo... le recuerdo que en la India se compra y se almacena Oro por parte de su población desde hace milenios, de manera que es la India el país que más Oro posee del mundo. Seguramente, más que en todo el continente asiático junto, es decir incluyendo a la China mandarina... Y ya NO comparo con las reservas de muchos países occidentales... por lo comentado de que NO hay forma de verificar que hay de cierto, pero claro cuando hay tantas trabas para auditar algo debe "haber" o "pasar"... ¿No?

# Sistémico: Lo de JP Morgan... no tiene calificación: Comprando a "saco" Plata FÍSICA y desde hace ya muchos meses y, por otro lado, con una cantidad inmensa de Cortos en el "papel". Y los "reguladores" de los mercados mirando a Cuenca... Por cierto, JP Morgan será un "gigante", pero es otro de los "pollos" bancarios más sistémicos del mundo mundial...

Y os dejo este artículo sobre el auténtico Carnaval que se está viviendo en los mercados... ¿"mercados"? Bueno, por llamarlos de alguna manera.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/market-i...ors-flock-into-the-biggest-bubble-in-history/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- QUÉ SE ESCONDE TRAS LOS ESCÁNDALOS DE EVASIÓN FISCAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## External (10 Dic 2016)

Buenos días a todos,

Os dejo aquí lo que es probablemente el artículo más explícito sobre la situación de burbuja actual en el mercado de valores americano. 

Han calculado el PER ajustado de todos los valores en bolsa desde 1890 hasta el día de hoy mostrando picos en 1929, 2000, 2008 y... finales de 2016!

_(ver imagen adjunta)_

Esto demuestra que las valoraciones bursátiles están muy muy alejadas de los fundamentales, además del hecho que parecemos acercarnos a un nuevo estallido de la burbuja actual, en este momento estamos al mismo nivel elevado de PER del 2008. 

Recordemos que el autor de este cálculo (Robert Shiller) ganó el Nobel de Economía en 2013 por este cálculo de PER ajustado, casi nada...

El artículo es verdaderamente de recomendada lectura aunque sea en inglés (Google Translate es tu amigo).

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/08/market-indicator-hits-levels-last-seen-before-plunges.html

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## External (10 Dic 2016)

Intrader dijo:


> No nos debemos de olvidar de una cosa:* todas las divisas se crean para ser devaluadas.* Por eso siempre que miremos atrás veremos que todo antaño era más "barato", que no es cierto, simplemente es que nuestro dinero como medio de cambio tiene menos valor y por ende necesitamos más dinero para comprar las mismas cosas.
> 
> Esto no es casualidad. Esto es el gran papel de los Bancos Centrales, que muchos defienden pero que pocos realmente conocen su funcionamiento. Por tanto, la cuestión es: si estás personas devalúan a conciencia nuestra moneda y también la suya, ya que viven en Europa, America, etc... ¿Qué pasa con sus ahorros? ¿Se deprecian? Para cualquier persona con un poco de cerebro tendrá claro que es lo que está pasando:
> Para la clase pobre y media les dicen:_ toma yo te doy estos "papelitos", que tienes que aceptar si o si _(no se que pasaría si todos nos negasemos a usar sus monedas, llamarían al ejercito seguramente, ya que estos papeles solo tienen valor en nuestra imaginación...),_ que yo guardo lo mio en riquezas reales. Lo tuyo se deprecia año tras año mientras lo mío sube de valor, y oye no te olvides de votarnos cada 4 años que queremos solucionarte la vida. Y otro oye, no solo te quedas con los "papelitos" si no también con la *deuda eterna* de los intereses que paga tu país por pedirnos dinero._
> ...




Palabras sabias, buena lectura del sistema actual y la condición humana de borregos, bravo...


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Dic 2016)

Por si fuera de utilidad, niveles de seguridad en los billetes suizos (en este caso enlace los de 100 francos, pero en la pagina hay acceso a los diferentes tipos)...

100 Swiss franc note - Counterfeit money detection: know how

Buena lectura de Intrader, efectivamente. Para los que todavia estamos dentro del sistema (hay que tener algo en el por diferentes motivos), mi apuesta es algo en francos suizos, aunque se que es solo papel... se puede asumir una perdida del 10 pct si algo pasa...


Referencias a las fechas de validez de los francos suizos:

http://www.thecurrencycommission.com/faq-banknotes.html?country=36


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Un nuevo paradigma laboral- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Orwell en estado "puro"... Tomad nota.

- Karnataka: I-T dept seizes Rs 5.7 crore from hawala dealer

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Otro interesante artículo de Paul Craig Roberts...

La guerra occidental contra la verdad | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Orwell en estado "puro"... Tomad nota.
> 
> - Karnataka: I-T dept seizes Rs 5.7 crore from hawala dealer
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, pero entonces querido fernando, Orwell o no Orwell, porque creo recordar que hace no tanto tanto tiempo, un año o dos, me tratabas de Orwellista, cuando en tu opinión, en aquellos tiempos. el Orwellismo era ... pues lo que era ...

Por supuesto que 1984 es ahora en 2016 y más que lo será en 2017 y siguientes.

Por una simple razón: la guerra ya no es contra (entre) países sino contra personas (una gran diferencia en los objetivos).

Bienvenido (Fernando) a 1984.

Big Brother.

_Edito: la doctrina Orwellista, Fernando, significa que las guerras no se llevan ya a cabo entre países, naciones o ideologías, sino simple y llanamente contra las personas.

En mi opinión, estamos ya en ello._


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Amigo frisch, creo que has leído bien a Orwell y, en "nuestro" Occidente, estamos todavía muy lejos de su 1984... Por tanto, sigue "disfrutando" de Huxley y Orwell ya lo vivirás o no... vete a saber.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2016)

Hola de nuevo...

# frisch: No sé porqué me parece que mi forma de "interpretar" a Orwell es más ¿"correcta"? Veamos lo que él nos dejo...

- Por qué George Orwell escribió '1984'

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Dic 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Por si fuera de utilidad, niveles de seguridad en los billetes suizos (en este caso enlace los de 100 francos, pero en la pagina hay acceso a los diferentes tipos)...
> 
> 100 Swiss franc note - Counterfeit money detection: know how
> 
> ...



Magnifica web...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2016)

Más sobre lo que está sucediendo en la India...

- India social media marks the first month of rupee ban - BBC News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Días: Ahí os dejo otro artículo sobre la India y la Guerra contra el Efectivo... Je,je,je... aún recuerdo cuando empezamos a tocar este tema cuando muy pocos medios lo hacían y aún así con la "boca pequeña"... Ahora NO y es que "interesa" que los massmierda al servicio del Poder empiecen a "informar"...

- La crisis de efectivo es lo que "Hazlo en India" se supone debe parecer

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (11 Dic 2016)

Aunque es un foro de oro, aprovecho la ocasión para dejar constancia de un hecho que suele pasar desapercibido y no se le da la importancia que requiere, al menos desde mi punto de vista.

El acuerdo de los países Opep y no Opep para reducir la producción de petróleo en casi 1,8 millones de barriles de petróleo diarios supone un cambio radical en la estrategia de la Opep.

Mas alla de esperar su cumplimiento, lo que deberíamos analizar en detalle es el porque del acuerdo.Y debe quedar claro que precios de 50$ en el petróleo son inasumibles por una elevada parte de la producción mundial.Tras dos años y medio de fuertes reducciones en la inversión se nos presenta un panorama desolador para los siguientes años.Los proyectos de petróleo duran entre 5 y 7 años, por lo que aunque mañana el precio se pusiera en 200$, no podría entrar nueva producción hasta 2021.

El tan recurrido shale oil tiene sus propios problemas.La financiación bancaria no será tan alegre porque las empresas no han reducido el endeudamiento en absoluto, de hecho lo han aumentado y los riesgos bancarios serán mirados con lupa.

Por otro lado, las empresas de servicios han sufrido en sus carnes la caída de la demanda y muchas han quebrado.Ante una incipience demanda comentan operadores del Permico que los costes ya han subido un 20% y es previsible que si la demanda sigue aumentando, los costes se dispararan.

Los puntos dulces (pozos con mas producción que la media) han sostenido levemente la producción pero no son eternos.

Hasta el 2020 van a faltar 5 millones de barriles diarios y solo un fuerte aumento de precios puede rebajar la demanda.(También un crack mundial, claro).

Creo que muy pocos esperan una fuerte subida de precios.

La inflación esta en camino y con ella las subidas de tipos.El impacto en la economía mundial debería ser bastante mas relevante que lo es hasta ahora.

Naturalmente es solo una opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Dic 2016)

Me ha costado ponerme al día 

Vuelvo a la carga con una cuestión que ya planteé en relación a ... "Did The System Collapse?"

*http://didthesystemcollapse.com*

Yo aún lo considero una hipótesis, ellos lo toman ya como conclusión. Me refiero a la distancia que empieza a ser grande, de 33 dólares, entre el precio físico Shanghai y precio papel New York/Londres; lo que supone un drenaje del físico del occidente al oriente


En la página hacen una declaración, una hipótesis para mi, unas conclusiones para ellos, pego aquí:

El dinero real es el oro y la plata. El papel moneda comenzó a tener valor respaldado por el oro hace varias décadas. Ahora está respaldado por nada, excepto el engaño de las masas y la geopolítica.

Desde el colapso económico de 2008, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han provocado una sobredosis de estímulo financiero con la impresión de dinero de la nada. Han suprimido artificialmente los precios del oro y la plata para mantener el engaño del dólar.

El 19 de abril de 2016, China inició la muerte del dólar lanzando su propia fijación del precio del oro. Por primera vez en la historia moderna hay ahora dos precios del oro, uno en el yuan chino y el otro en el dólar moribundo.

Si Occidente subiera el precio del oro, mataría al dólar completamente, ya que prematuramente e inevitablemente instigaría a la madre de todos los pánicos del refugio seguro.

Si el Este elevara el precio del oro, drenaría las reservas de oro de Occidente debido al arbitraje. Esto pondría al descubierto el falso mercado de oro de Occidente y mataría al dólar. Hacer esto prematuramente significa que Oriente ya no podía comprar oro a precios muy infravalorados para su dominio monetario post-colapso.

El final del final es que el precio del oro se disparará y el dólar colapsará permanentemente junto con el sistema bancario global y la sociedad moderna tal como la conocemos. *Esto es seguro que sucederá en cualquier momento entre ahora y el final de 2018*.

¿No lo crees? Lo averiguaremos pronto.
______

¿Qué credibilidad os merece?


----------



## cusbe11 (11 Dic 2016)

antorob dijo:


> Hasta el 2020 van a faltar 5 millones de barriles diarios y solo un fuerte aumento de precios puede rebajar la demanda.(También un crack mundial, claro).



Esa afirmación es bastante imprecisa, si me lo permites. Lo es porque si bien es cierto que en los países en desarrollo la demanda está creciendo, en los países industrializados la demanda lleva estancada o incluso disminuye:

Europe Crude Oil Consumption by Year (Thousand Barrels per Day)
North America Crude Oil Consumption by Year (Thousand Barrels per Day)

Aumento de la eficiencia, ahorro energético, irrupción de las renovables, etc. Por cierto, fenómenos todos ellos que van a incrementarse en los próximos años. En otras palabras, la energía consumida per capita no hace más que reducirse en los países ricos:

Energy use (kg of oil equivalent per capita) | Data
Energy use (kg of oil equivalent per capita) | Data

Además, el consumo de energía fósil está cayendo desde hace bastantes años:

Fossil fuel energy consumption (% of total) | Data
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/EG.USE.COMM.FO.ZS?locations=XU

Es decir, cada vez se produce más con menos, y ese menos cada vez depende menos de los combustibles fósiles (que siguen teniendo un peso muy importante) y más de las renovables.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# antorob: NO espero una fuerte demanda del Petróleo en los años más inmediatos y eso al menos es lo que "dicen" los datos macro que vamos conociendo. No hace mucho que edité datos sobre los pedidos de construcción de barcos de gran tonelaje (petroleros, portacontenedores, etc.) y la fuerte caída que han experimentado, por tanto se espera una caída en el comercio mundial. Y el Baltic Dry Index NO nos indica que haya motivos para "tirar cohetes"...

Eso NO quita para que se espere un incremento de la Inflación, aunque sea PROVOCADA y de hecho ya se está viendo en buena parte del planeta... Otra cosa son las Economías "desarrolladas", pero el "maquillaje contable" hace auténticas "MARAVILLAS"...

De todas formas, antorob, esa es también una simple opinión personal y el paso del tiempo nos irá desvelando aquellas incógnitas que ahora nos planteamos. En cualquier caso, SIEMPRE es un placer leerle y le animo a seguir colaborando en este hilo. Y así repartimos más la "faena" de mantenerlo...

# Charizato21: Bueno, por este hilo he hecho muchas referencias a que en el 2018 empezaremos a ver la PEOR "cara" de lo que podría estar por venir. Esperemos que me equivoque...

NADA, Charizato21, NADA va a venir desde el SGE o... ¿por qué NO lo ha hecho aún? Recuerdo que tú y muchos "metaleros" esperabais "milagritos" una vez empezará a funcionar y cuál es el resultado a día de hoy: que el Oro está casi tocando el "subsuelo" de nuevo...

Además, Charizato21, China y su Yuan son más MIERDA del Sistema y son PEORES que los EE.UU. y el USD, aunque aquí las comparaciones importan poco cuando hablamos de MIERDA... Todo el Sistema APESTA. Y, por otro lado, que los chinos, es decir su población "rica" compre Oro NO quiere decir que el Estado chino lo esté haciendo al mismo ritmo... y, claro, uno no puede dejar de pensar en lo que está sucediendo en la India y también sabe la capacidad histórica que China ha tenido para realizar confiscaciones y demás latrocinios...

De lo que NO tengo duda es que el día que esto "reviente", el Oro (y también la Plata) se disparará... Ahora bien, insisto en que sigamos el "experimento" hindú y que puede darnos muchas "pistas" de por dónde podrían venir los "tiros" si el futuro se complica como es previsible.

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- ¡Rómpase el conchabe entre políticos y banqueros!

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Dic 2016)

Extracto de la carta abierta escrita por Míkis Theodorakis a Alexis Tsipras en la prensa de Atenas este mes de diciembre 

_“Camarada Alexis, reconozco que eres un tipo astuto … como un zorro. Eres ese tipo valiente, muy espabilado; Grecia no había conocido a otro igual … antes del año 450 a.c y hasta hoy en día. Porque siempre actúas a tu conveniencia, sin la menor consideración hacia los demás. Llenas tu avión personal (el de la República), embarcando a tus amigos y amigas, y os vais juntos a Cuba, dejando una factura de 300.000 dólares para los ‘idiotas’, los que ganan 300 € al mes y esto, en el mejor de los casos. Te diviertes a tu manera. Además, pronuncias un discurso en la Plaza de la Revolución, ahí donde Fidel se expresó como revolucionario auténtico y sólido. Entonces tú también te alzas y arremetes, por tu enorme estatura, contra el capitalismo y el imperialismo. Y te pones tibio comiendo a la Lucullus (600 € por una sola comida, pagada por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, es decir por tus esbirros ... a cuenta de todo el mundo)”.

“Te lo pasas bien, vas de fiesta, mientras que … los idiotas de los Griegos, zozobran en las colas de espera para recibir, unas veces, su pensión, otras, un escalonamiento del pago de la factura de electricidad y de sus deudas. Y otras veces zozobran en las colas de espera en los hospitales, añadiendo austeridad a la austeridad. Juegas a ser el rebelde en Cuba y cuando vuelves, vuelves a ser lo que siempre has sido, es decir, el chico de los recados de Merkel, de Obama y de Juncker. Los denunciabas en La Habana, una y otra vez en contra de los Griegos, pueblo … inteligente porque ha decidido ser dirigido por individuos que ya nadie apoya, gobernantes desprovistos del menor sentido del honor y de la dignidad. Dirigentes que se divierten a jugar a ser gestores de nuestro país. Nos volveremos a encontrar ahí donde corremos el riesgo de que maten hasta al último de nosotros”, Míkis Theodorakis, diciembre 2016._


Edito: si pego esta carta de Míkis Theodorakis (91 años), con quien discrepo, obviamente, en cuanto a su análisis de un Fidel Castro, auténtico y sólido revolucionario (vocabulario una vez más incomprensible (para mí) por, sencillamente, mear fuera del tiesto), es por dar a entender como un Alexis Tsipras, en un tiempo, defensor del pueblo griego, en realidad no es sino, lo que antes en las trincheras antifranquistas, denominábamos como "un submarino". Y es que los políticos "nuevos" de hoy en día, son como los antiguos pero disfrazados a la nueva moda. En ese sentido, estoy de acuerdo, con las hienas cuando los tildan de populistas.

Esto, es un problema para el ciudadano de a pie, usted y yo, porque resulta que nos indica que por el lado "elecciones", no hay nada que cambiar.

Y, puesto que estamos en un hilo de evolución del precio del oro en aras de proteger patrimonio o forjarse uno con sentido común, anunciar que esto está jodido, incluso para los que tenemos onzas de oro.

Si "The System" es capaz de darle la vuelta a un Tsipras (cuando no, haberlo puesto Ex-Professo) ¿de qué no será capaz?

Yo creo que, además de comprar onzas, habría que reflexionar sobre por dónde y hacia dónde va el mundo. No sólo limitarse a constituir su pequeña despensa en caso de urgencia, como si de un botiquín se tratase.

Un corte en la yugular y el botiquín ... se queda corto.


----------



## antorob (11 Dic 2016)

Hola cusbe11.

Gracias por tu amable contestación, pero estoy en desacuerdo con ella.

La producción de petróleo hasta el año 2020 va a caer y hasta aquí, solo hablo de oferta.

Para la demanda comentas que los países ricos llevan años con una ligera tendencia bajista en el consumo de petróleo y estamos totalmente de acuerdo.Pero la demanda mundial sigue creciendo, año tras año.¿Que mas dara que el consumo disminuya en Occidente si el total aumento en valor absoluto?.

Si el consumo de Asia es mas que suficiente para compensar el descenso de Occidente, la escasez de petróleo existirá, venga de donde venga la demanda.

Renovables, coche eléctrico y mejoras de eficiencia pueden aminorar la escasez de petróleo pero no pueden reducir tanta perdida de producción hasta el 2020.Fijate que no comento nada de mas alla en el tiempo, y me fijo en el cuello de botella provocado por la falta de inversión en estos dos años y medio.

Es evidente que si el precio del petróleo sube, la inversión volverá y se acabara la escasez, pero dado el periodo de maduración de los proyectos, en ningún caso, excepto el shale oil, la nueva producción llegaría antes de 2020.

Ademas solo comento el petróleo.Los combustibles fosiles incluyen el carbón, que si puede tener una caída mayor en su demanda.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 17:53 ----------

Hola fernandojcg.

No digo que la demanda vaya a subir, de hecho , creo que va a descender.Solo comento que la producción de petróleo va a caer como consecuencia del decline de los campos y la falta de inversión.

Se puede discutir si el shale oil será suficiente para compensar el descenso del resto de países y si la demanda caera tan rápido como la producción.En este caso, los precios no subirían tanto.

Pero mi opinión es que una caída de la demanda tan brusca en ese corto espacio de tiempo solo puede ser provocada por una rápida subida de precios o por un crack económico.

Aunque el crack es solo cuestión de tiempo, como todos los que pululamos por aquí sabemos.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (11 Dic 2016)

antorob dijo:


> Hola cusbe11.
> 
> Gracias por tu amable contestación, pero estoy en desacuerdo con ella.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es si esa diminución de la oferta será lo suficientemente importante como para producir un aumento relevante de los precios, porque cualquier aumento en el precio del petróleo es un clavo más en el ataúd del propio petróleo. Los países productores que incrementen artificialmente los precios podrán tener algunos ingresos adicionales (habrá que ver si la disminución de la demanda por el aumento del precio no se "come" esos ingresos), pero serán en el corto plazo. El petróleo está condenado a estar "barato", porque cuanto más suba, más y más se masificarán sus alternativas, acelerando la tendencia que ya se lleva años produciendo. Dudo mucho que volvamos a ver el barril por encima de $100 (y mucho menos superar los $200 según vaticinaban muchos hace años) pero, si eso fuera así, será posiblemente el canto del cisne del zumo de dinosaurio.

Cada vez hay más inversiones y progresos en baterías, cada vez más fabricantes de automóviles tienen más modelos eléctricos con mayor autonomía y menores precios, cada vez la fotovoltaica es más rentable (en buena parte del planeta hay paridad de red desde hace años) y eficiente... Y todas estas tendencias se van a acelerar: los costes seguirán reduciéndose a la vez que las prestaciones mejorarán. Ya están vendiéndose coches eléctricos con 350-400 kilómetros "reales" de autonomía a unos precios sin ayudas que entran dentro del rango que permite su masificación en mercados como el estadounidense. Lo que hoy es una realidad, hace 5 ó 10 años era una quimera.

El único punto a favor que tiene el petróleo es la inercia del sistema, la transición de un modelo a otro. Pero la tecnología YA existe para reemplazar al petróleo en la mayoría de sus aplicaciones (excepto poco más que industria aeronáutica y petroquímica). En el pasado, cuando el petróleo subía de precio, a lo sumo se incentivaba la investigación en alternativas, pero había que seguir usando el petróleo por narices. Hoy esas alternativas YA existen, y si el petróleo sube de precio no sólo se incentivará la investigación en las alternativas, sino también el uso de esas alternativas que en el pasado no era posible.

Todo esto lo saben los países productores de petróleo, y por eso toman medidas desesperadas para intentar obtener los últimos huevos de oro de la gallina antes de que se la carguen sus alternativas.


----------



## antorob (11 Dic 2016)

Hola de nuevo cusbe11.

Creo que tus respuestas van mas encaminadas a discutir el futuro de petróleo a largo plazo y su sustitución por otras fuentes como las energías renovables y el coche eléctrico.Mi planteamiento era solo hasta 2020 debido al enorme cuello de botella que se va a formar por falta de inversiones.No obstante, para situarnos bien en el contexto voy a poner como se desglosa el consumo de petróleo.

23,9 millones para automóvil.

5 millones para transporte marítimo.

16,3 millones para transporte por carretera.

5,8 millones para aviación.

16,5 millones para petroquímica.

7,6 millones para calefacción.

5,4 millones para generación eléctrica.

10,8 millones para agricultura.

El resto para pequeños apartados.

Dato obtenido del WEO2016 presentado en Noviembre por la AIE.

Como veréis el apartado dedicado a la sustitución del coche eléctrico no resuelve el problema a largo plazo.

Pero es que además la propia AIE reconoce que en sus previsiones del 2040 para el escenario normal, aun suponiendo que circulen 150 millones de coches eléctricos en 2040, el apartado dedicado al automóvil utilizaría ¡¡ 24,6 millones de barriles!!.Es decir mas que este año.

La transición energética no va a ser tan fácil,sin dejar de mencionar el enorme problema de la deuda mundial que no facilita esa transición.

No quiero extenderme mas en un foro que no es de petróleo, asi que dejo limitada mi respuesta a este post para no enfangar el foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## cusbe11 (11 Dic 2016)

Sólo dos apuntes:



antorob dijo:


> *23,9 millones para automóvil.*
> 
> *5 millones para transporte marítimo.*
> 
> ...



Ignorando los "pequeños apartados", los sectores destacados en negrita son sustituibles con la tecnología actual. Es decir, estamos hablando de un 60-70% del uso. Claro, como dije los combustibles fósiles tienen una enorme inercia, porque hay que cambiar muchas cosas, pero hay que tener en cuenta...



antorob dijo:


> Pero es que además la propia AIE reconoce que en sus previsiones del 2040 para el escenario normal, aun suponiendo que circulen 150 millones de coches eléctricos en 2040, el apartado dedicado al automóvil utilizaría ¡¡ 24,6 millones de barriles!!.Es decir mas que este año.



Esas predicciones es muy probable que se queden cortas por un lado y se pasen por otro.

En el mundo se producen unos 50 millones de coches al año (habría que considerar aparte motos, camiones, etc.):

Production Statistics | OICA

Teniendo en cuenta que YA se producen coches que cubren la práctica totalidad de las necesidades diarias de la población y se venden a precios sin ayudas susceptibles de masificarse en mercados como el estadounidense, pensar que dentro de 24 años "sólo" habrá 150 millones de coches eléctricos es quedarse muy corto. Es pocos años (5-10 años), va a llegar un momento en que los coches de combustión interna simplemente se queden obsoletos y no sean rentables. A partir de ese momento, comprar un coche de combustión interna será tirar el dinero. Por lo tanto, esa predicción de 150 millones de coches eléctricos en 24 años me resulta difícil de creer.

Pero es que por otro lado esas predicciones ignoran algo que cada vez está viendo más la luz, y es la conducción autónoma. La tendencia es a que cada vez más población no tenga un coche en propiedad (en las ciudades de los países ricos esto es cada vez más así, sobre todo entre los jóvenes), y simplemente pague por usar un vehículo contratado a empresas que dispongan de flotas de coches eléctricos autónomos.

Hay que tener muy en cuenta una cosa al hablar de estos asuntos, y es que hablamos de tecnologías que evolucionan de manera exponencial. Por lo tanto, no es sólo que evolucionan, sino que su evolución se está acelerando, y ahora mismo y en los próximos años (no décadas, años) estamos viendo cómo estas tecnologías están reemplazando o podrán reemplazar a las existentes. Y, en el momento en que esa sustitución sea viable, las mejoras continuarán y dejarán aún más atrás las tecnologías sustituidas, que poseen (casi) nulo margen de mejora.

Las predicciones se van a quedar cortas, entre otras cosas porque el presente ya ha dejado cortas predicciones pasadas, y los países productores de petróleo van a tener que buscar otra fuente de ingresos.

Por todo esto, dudo mucho que el petróleo vaya a encarecerse demasiado a corto/medio plazo. Un petróleo caro va contra el propio petróleo, porque las alternativas al petróleo no están en un laboratorio, sino en el mercado. Estas decisiones de los países productores son maniobras a la desesperada condicionadas por un montón de intereses entre los que se encuentra el equilibrio presupuestario de un puñado de países que están viendo que les falta el dinero.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Dic 2016)

De Unai Gaztelumendi ...

Manipulación Plata: otra teoría conspirativa probada
Publicado el 9 diciembre, 2016 por Unai Gaztelumendi

Interesante. La última frase del artículo y el primer post del mismo:

"... Vamos a ver qué pasa (no contengáis la respiración: probablemente nada). """

Primer post: "...Más bien la esperanza es freegold y que la demanda de físico en Shanghai desborde al papel en Londres..."

Manipulación Plata: otra teoría conspirativa probada | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Para los que sigan interesados con el "experimento" hindú...

- Niti mulls Rs 125 crore for lucky draws to boost e-payments - Rediff.com Business

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Populismo y crecimiento, la falsa correlación

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Dic 2016)

Sobre el interesante debate entre antorob y cusbe11, queria dejar mi opinion.

El mundo del petroleo y el mundo de las renovables estan en dos curvas evolutivas distintas. Aparte de las multiples implicaciones que ello supone, una de ellas, relacioanda con la tecnologia, es importante:

a) la tecnologia para el negocio del petroleo nos permite acceder a yacimientos no convencionales (oferta) no tiene un impacto tan importante en el precio (por ejemplo extraemos tight oil hoy en dia a un coste aproximadamente 4 veces mas alto en comparacion con los mejores yacimientos convencionales de hace unos anyos, que ya no quedan). El impacto de la tecnologia sobre el coste, un negocio "maduro" como este, es residual.

b) en las alternativas (pienso en fotovoltaica ) la tecnologia esta permitiendo no solo mejorar la eficiencia (todavia en zona de inflexion o segunda derivada) pero mas importante abaratar los costes de produccion de determinados componentes (como en la fotovoltaica)...

Creo que es algo a tener en cuenta con respecto a como de fuerte puede ser la penetracion de estas energias alternativas.

BNEF estima que, asumiendo un nivel de penetracion del coche electrico de un 60% anualmente (ahora es muy bajo) tendria un impacto directo en la reduccion de 2 millones de barriles por dia en 2023 (si la penetracion es del 45%, se alcanzaria en el 2028).

Creo que este estudio es de obligada lectura.

Here

Hay otro estudio mas demoledor del Cambridge Econometrics and partners, que pronostica que la combinacion de coche electrico + mejora eficiencia en sistemas de combustion + acciones para reducir el cambio climatico, puede suponer una reduccion de 11 millones de barriles / dia para 2030

Oil Market Futures - Cambridge Econometrics

No veremos el precio del crudo en los 100$ nunca mas (es mi apuesta) pero las consecuencias geopoliticas que va a tener el paulatino declive the este negocio pintan interesantes...


----------



## veismuler (12 Dic 2016)

Para los que se preocupen y miren de continuo el precio del oro...parece que salvo novedad quijotesca..entre hoy y mañana va a romper suelo por lo que veremos precios más bajos..
Así que los que puedan y tengan y quieran..que carguen...
Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# JohnGalt: SÍ, estoy de acuerdo contigo y en esas "consecuencias" geopolíticas que comentas... De hecho, el debate entre antorob y cusbe11 ha sido muy interesante, pero claro el escenario a futuro que contemplamos algunos de los que andamos por aquí NO hace viable lo que nos comentaban. Quizás, salvaría el "apunte" de antorob al "Crack" y que llegará... pero no sólo eso.

# veismuler: El Oro parece que quiere dirigirse hacia dónde comentamos por aquí, es decir a las cercanías o a los mínimos ya vistos por estas fechas durante el pasado año y que puta "casualidad"... SÍ, pienso que si se llegan a ver será una buena ocasión para entrar e imagino que algún "pensamiento" haré al respecto, aunque este es un mes de gastos y también hay que dejar espacio a lo más lúdico, ya me entiendes...

Y dejo otro interesante artículo...

- GPS Geoeconómico - Opinión en RT

Saludos.

Edito: Y ¡Joder! paketazo, a ver si te "estiras" y nos dejas alguno de tus comentarios tan apreciados por este hilo.


----------



## veismuler (12 Dic 2016)

Me pasa igual Fernando...no hay cash..Una pena... o navidades un poco decentes o lo otro..ahora mismo prefiero gastar lo poco que sobra con la family..
Je,je..un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- SPDR Gold Trust (ETF)(NYSE:GLD): Upcoming Fed Rate Hike A Boon For Gold | ETF Daily News

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (12 Dic 2016)

Venezuela se suma al experimento de desmonetizar los billetes "grandes" de 100 bolivares = 9 euros.

Venezuela saca de circulación la mitad de su dinero en efectivo. Noticias de Mundo


La excusa absurda es que la mafia colombiana se los lleva a Colombia para dejar el pais sin billetes y desestabilizar la economia. :XX:


Aparte de que si utilizaran los bolivares para el narcotrafico, pesarían más los billetes que las drogas; vendrían con una avioneta cargada de droga y necesitarían 3 avionetas para llevarte los sacos de dinero, :XX: , ¿ Habrá que contarle también a esta gente que el dinero del narcotrafico se mueve en dolares? como si no lo supieran ya!!

Pero lo más importante, ¿quien se puede creer que alguien va a acaparar en una divisa con una inflaccion del 400% anual? habría que ser muy burro.

Alguien se cree la excusa?

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (12 Dic 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> BNEF estima que, asumiendo un nivel de penetracion del coche electrico de un 60% anualmente (ahora es muy bajo) tendria un impacto directo en la reduccion de 2 millones de barriles por dia en 2023 (si la penetracion es del 45%, se alcanzaria en el 2028).
> 
> Creo que este estudio es de obligada lectura.
> 
> ...



Interesantes estudios, me los apunto para echarles un vistazo con mayor detenimiento.

Ahora bien, hay algo que me parece digno de destacar, y es que en estas predicciones se suele hablar de que el coche eléctrico va a acaparar cada vez mayor cuota de mercado de manera progresiva o gradual, con plazos de lustros o décadas. Pero yo no lo veo así.

El primer Tesla Model S salió al mercado hace 4 años. Sí, sí, 4 años. Hablamos de un coche de gama alta, con un coste de unos 70k-100k dólares. Hoy en día, ya se está produciendo un coche como el Chevrolet Bolt, con una autonomía "real" de 350-400 kilómetros y un precio antes de ayudas de alrededor de 35k dólares. Y la propia Tesla dentro de un año sacará el Model 3, con autonomía y precio muy parecidos pero un enfoque de gama más alta (equiparable al Mercedes Clase C, Audi A4, etc.). Insisto, por 35k dólares antes de ayudas, que es el precio adecuado para su masificación en mercados como el estadounidense.

Esta evolución se ha producido en apeñas 4-5 años. Pues bien, cuando en unos pocos años (muy posiblemente antes de que finalice la década) empiecen a salir los modelos de la siguiente generación de coches eléctricos, es tan simple como que los coches de motor de combustión dejarán de tener demanda, salvo en casos muy específicos. Hablamos de un cambio brusco, no de algo que lleve lustros o décadas. En un periodo de tiempo relativamente corto, los coches de gasolina/diésel estarán desfasados, casi nadie los querrá, principalmente porque dejarán de ser rentables. Y esto desde un punto de vista meramente tecnológico, sin entrar a discutir sobre legislaciones anti-contaminación, restricción de coches de combustión interna en ciudades, etc.

Tal y como yo lo veo, el principal factor que va a limitar la expansión del coche eléctrico no será la demanda, sino la oferta, es decir, que los fabricantes tengan la infraestructura necesaria para fabricar suficientes coches. Pero al margen de esto, todo está a favor del coche eléctrico. Hace poco leí en el subforo de "Consumo responsable" a un usuario que tiene un Nissan Leaf y está sacando unos costes de energía de aproximadamente 1 euro por cada 100 kilómetros. Y eso que en España tenemos uno de los precios de la electricidad más caros de toda Europa. ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que uno podía desplazarse con un coche de gasolina/diésel a ese coste?

Cuando el coche eléctrico alcance en precio al de gasolina/diésel, y queda poco tiempo, muy poca gente (salvo necesidades muy específicas) demandará la gasolina/diésel, principalmente por motivos de coste energético, como acabo de mencionar. Pero todavía más importante es que al vehículo eléctrico le quedará mucho margen de mejora, todo lo contrario que a su contrapartida de combustión.

Ahora, todo esto como decís traerá interesantes consecuencias a nivel estratégico y geopolítico. Hay países que llevan décadas sustentados en la producción de petróleo, pero eso se va a acabar, sí o sí. Y parte de esos países tienen un gran peso a nivel internacional y/o están situados en lugares "calientes". Si no fuera porque esto lo va a sufrir principalmente la población (y habrá muchos muertos, heridos y desplazados), sin duda los tiempos que vienen en este sentido prometen ser apasionantes.


----------



## quaver (12 Dic 2016)

No sé si ya se ha posteado, pero hoy en Francia han robado en un furgón blindado unos 70 kilos de oro:

Un fourgon blindé braqué près de Lyon, 70 kilos d'or dérobés - L'Express


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Dic 2016)

quaver dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha posteado, pero hoy en Francia han robado en un furgón blindado unos 70 kilos de oro:
> 
> Un fourgon blindé braqué près de Lyon, 70 kilos d'or dérobés - L'Express



A ver, quien del foro ha sido.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver, quien del foro ha sido.



Va a ser que por aquí NADIE... pero NO por falta de ganas. Todo hay que decirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Dic 2016)

Hola cusbe 11.

Más o menos lo veo como tú, pero difiero un poco en el timing, o al menos no de forma global. A ver si me explico. El desarrollo del coche eléctrico (rendimiento, coste, diseño) es un hecho, y va a desplazar por todos los anteriores motivos (además de la concienciación ambiental) al actual. Sin embargo, la introducción del coche eléctrico requiere de infraestructura para poder recargarlos, y ahí es donde el cambio rápido se puede ver en los paises desarrollados, pero mucho más lento en países con baja infraestructura. En India lo pueden hacer en Mumbai o Delhi, pero les costará hacerlo a nivel global.

Aunque creo que India será el primer país que veamos, de los emergentes, liderando el cambio. Así que en ese ínterin se producirán movimientos regionales en los flujos de petróleo... pero todo llegará...

Por ejemplo, en Nigeria un negocio en boga es el suministro de LPG para distribución doméstica... nunca dejarán de depender de los fósiles.... y como ese país, hay bastantes. Si tenemos en cuenta que, si llegamos, Africa puede crecer en población abruptamente, es interesante saber de dónde sacarán la energía para crecer.... bueno, no crecerán.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ...Tal y como yo lo veo, el principal factor que va a limitar la expansión del coche eléctrico no será la demanda, sino la oferta ....



En mi modesta opinión los enlaces de JhonGalt me parecen sumamente interesantes en la dirección contraria. 

¿coche eléctrico? ¿Y las baterías? ¿Y el litio? En el foro se habló en su momento de la subida de las mineras de litio, alguna de ellas con alzas en torno al 1000%. en el foro se enlazó un proyecto israelí de una baterías que tenían cierta disrupción respecto de las actuales tecnologías, pero a día de hoy no existe tecnología de acumulación de energía para lo que indicas ... y tengo que confesar que abandoné el tecnooptimismo leyendo este foro. "El problema son las baterías y el litio". 

Me atrevería a decir que Tesla es un puñetero invento financiero como Amazón, que funciona mientras la mafia financiera quiera que funcione, el gobierno americano siga subvencionando con miles de millones directos lla empresa y Elon Musk continúe diciendo tonterías visionarias y la gente se las compre, como la de enviar un millón de personas a vivir a Marte. 

El lado oscuro de Tesla: millones en pérdidas, dudas de producción y acusaciones de empleo ilegal

Elon Musk quiere iniciar la colonización de Marte en 2022 | Ciencia Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## cusbe11 (12 Dic 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿coche eléctrico? ¿Y las baterías? ¿Y el litio? En el foro se habló en su momento de la subida de las mineras de litio, alguna de ellas con alzas en torno al 1000%. en el foro se enlazó un proyecto israelí de una baterías que tenían cierta disrupción respecto de las actuales tecnologías, pero a día de hoy no existe tecnología de acumulación de energía para lo que indicas ... y tengo que confesar que abandoné el tecnooptimismo leyendo este foro. "El problema son las baterías y el litio".



Aquí están los números:

The Tesla Gigafactories Are Coming. Can Global Lithium Supply Keep Up? -- The Motley Fool

Un Model S, que es posiblemente el coche eléctrico "de calle" con las baterías más grandes, usa "sólo" 10-15 kg de litio para sus baterías. Un Nissan Leaf usa 4-5 kg. Hay dos vertientes del problema:

1) ¿Influirá una subida del precio del litio en el precio de los coches? Aquí la respuesta es que no. La tonelada de litio anda sobre los $7k, por lo que un Tesla Model S usa alrededor de $100 de litio, y un Nissan Leaf lleva unos $30 de litio. Claro, el litio no es ni de lejos el mayor coste de las baterías de litio (las baterías de estos coches pesan cientos de kilos), por lo que el litio debe subir MUCHO para que afecte al precio de los coches eléctricos.

2) ¿Se puede producir suficiente litio para atender a la demanda? Esta respuesta ya es más complicada. Evidentemente, aunque cada coche lleve relativamente poco litio, hoy en día no hay capacidad de producción para 50 millones de coches. Pero es que hay que tener en cuenta que no hay una sola tecnología de baterías, que el número de tecnologías no es constante y que, en muchos casos, el margen de mejora es elevado:

Rechargeable battery - Wikipedia
Category:Metal-ion batteries - Wikipedia
Metal

Se trata de un problema de oferta y demanda. A medida que el litio o las baterías de litio aumenten su demanda, tenderá a aumentar la oferta. Si ésta alcanza un límite de producción y/o fabricación, simplemente subirá el precio, lo que incentivará el uso de otras alternativas. Aquí no se da el problema de los coches de combustión interna, que si sube el precio del petróleo tienes que usar gasolina/diésel sí o sí. Sencillamente, si un tipo de baterías se vuelve demasiado costoso, se producirán modelos con diferentes tecnologías según estén disponibles e interese su uso. Hay que tener en cuenta que el negocio de las baterías recargables es gigantesco, hay enormes intereses económicos en él, y se están haciendo muchas inversiones. Pero claro, estas inversiones dan sus frutos de forma gradual (aunque a ritmo elevado), de un día para otro no va a comercializarse la batería "mágica" con 1000 km de autonomía.

Desde luego, cada vez más y más marcas están haciendo enormes inversiones de cara al coche eléctrico. No sólo Tesla, antes mencioné al Chevrolet Bolt, que es un coche eléctrico que se está fabricando actualmente y tiene un precio que lo hace masificable para el mercado estadounidense. Y hay más. Si el modelo de negocio del coche eléctrico dependiera de un elemento tan evidente como las baterías que imposibilitara el desarrollo de estos proyectos, los mismos serían absurdos. Insisto, no sólo Tesla, también Chevrolet, Renault, Nissan, etc. Marcas todas ellas sobre las que no se puede decir que vendan "humo" o sean "novatas".

Y luego hay que tener en cuenta lo que ya mencioné, y es la irrupción de la conducción autónoma. Cada vez más, la tendencia es a que la gente no tenga el coche en propiedad, sobre todo en ciudades y entre la gente más joven. La tendencia es a que haya empresas con flotas de coches autónomos disponibles continuamente y que puedan contratarse para que te lleven de A a B. Además, cada vez es posible en mayor medida el teletrabajo, la mayoría de la gente vive en ciudades, y éstas cada vez son más peatonales y están más restringidas la tráfico.

Como puede verse, no es un tema simple. Se trata de múltiples tecnologías y fenómenos que van encaminados en una dirección muy clara, y es a la eliminación del transporte de pasajeros y mercancías con vehículos de combustión interna, a la expulsión de los coches de las ciudades y al cambio de modelo de propiedad de vehículos privados. A esto hay que sumar la generación cada vez más descentralizada de electricidad mediante renovables.

Por supuesto, todo esto es una mala noticia para los países productores de petróleo, y de ahí que estén recurriendo a maniobras a la desesperada. La realidad es muy tozuda, la alternativa al petróleo para la mayoría de sus aplicaciones ya es tecnológicamente viable (no es un mero esbozo de laboratorio) y cada dólar que suba el barril de petróleo es un motivo más para acelerar la transición hacia esa alternativa.


----------



## amador (12 Dic 2016)

Cusbe11,

muy interesantes y fundamentados tus post. Te felicito.

Solo añadir algo sobre reservas de litio. El salar de Uyuni en Bolivia es la mayor reserva del mundo (más de la mitad del Litio de la Tierra) y apenas ha empezado a explotarse con alguna planta piloto.

Si el Evo lo pone a funcionar a tope, me imagino que saldría mucho litio de ahí.

Saludos

P.D. Me uno a la petición de Fernando para que paketazo nos trace una de sus gráficas y análisis aparejado.





cusbe11 dijo:


> Aquí están los números:
> 
> The Tesla Gigafactories Are Coming. Can Global Lithium Supply Keep Up? -- The Motley Fool
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2016)

Buenos Días:

LAS PORTADAS DE LA PRENSA DE HOY (12-12-2016) |

- TRUMP PONE COMO PRINCIPAL ASESOR ECONÓMICO

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Aquí están los números:
> 
> ....
> 2) ¿Se puede producir suficiente litio para atender a la demanda? Esta respuesta ya es más complicada. Evidentemente, aunque cada coche lleve relativamente poco litio, hoy en día no hay capacidad de producción para 50 millones de coches. Pero es que hay que tener en cuenta que no hay una sola tecnología de baterías, que el número de tecnologías no es constante y que, en muchos casos, el margen de mejora es elevado:.....



Desconozco el tema, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo, tampoco es el foro, pero


Cusbe11: Paso de argumentar en relación a los problemas ... autonomía, la vida de las baterías, …

Te pego un párrafo de Antonio Turiel:

""En tercer lugar, y esto es lo mejor, teniendo en cuenta la producción anual de litio (27.000 toneladas) y la cantidad de litio que se necesita para un coche semi-eléctrico como el Chevrolet Volt (que es de 16 kilogramos), se obtiene que si desviásemos toda la producción anual de litio para producir coches eléctricos (y por tanto nos quedásemos sin baterías para móviles y portátiles y sin medicamentos de estabilización de ánimo) se podrían producir en todo el mundo aproximadamente un millón y medio de coches eléctricos cada año.""

The Oil Crash: El coche eléctrico, un grave error


2. Amador, cierto lo del salar de Uyuni en Bolivia y añade las salmueras de Atacama en Chile y la de Hombre Muerto en Argentina. Son enormes pero el problema es la extracción; ¿cómo se extrae el litio? Las reservas enormes pero ineficiente su explotación. La tasa de retorno energético (TRE) en inglés el EROI (energy return on investment), la cantidad de energía que es necesario emplear o aportar para explotar ese recurso energético no compensa su extracción. En el siguiente post (extraído del anterior artículo) explica como se hace actualmente, grandes estanques permitiendo que se evapore de forma natural mediante la luz solar como agente de secado; también indica la imposibilidad, por los costos de construcción, de instalaciones de energía solar térmica para concentrar el calor del sol.

Lithium Batteries: Nothing But Illusion | Seeking Alpha


Abandoné el TECNO-OPTIMISMO leyendo este foro.


----------



## vpsn (13 Dic 2016)

Hola! Me he equivocado de hilo y he respondido a un mensaje de octubre, seguramente ya se ha tratado mas d euna vez el tema pero lo copio aqui a ver que pensais:


Hombre si compraste hace 20 anyos es buena inversion, igual que un piso, pero ahora?

El otro dia estuve tanteando lo que me darian por mis monedas de plata y vamos, bastante mas bajo que el precio spot...y por supuesto yo pague algo mas que eso.

Ya se que me saldreis con que un Frigopie tambien ha subido de precio en los ultimos 5 anyos, que lo intente vender ahora. 

No nos enganyemos, nos encontramos en un mundo donde hay dos tipos de personas:
Los que atesoran el 90 y algo por ciento de la riqueza, estos tienen pisos, oro, plata, obreas de arte... y les da igual pagar 20 que 300 euros por una onza y aquellos que dependen del trabajo para llevarse un trozo de pan a la boca.

Que ocurre, pues que el primer grupo pone el precio de venta y de compra que le da la gana a la riqueza. Evidentemente, lo que tu tienes, no vale nada, lo que ellos tienen pues... el infinito es el limite, la diferencia es que ellos no necesitan vender, tu si.

Dado que si algun dia vendes oro, plata, terrenos, pisos lo haras a los del primer grupo, pues ya sabes lo que toca.

Perdonad las ny escribo desde un teclado internacional.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hoy comienzan las reuniones de la FED y nos queda esperar a ver adónde llevan el Oro si suben las tasas de interés como está previsto y "preparado"... Luego, pasados unos días, ya veremos cuál será la evolución del precio del Oro y sobre el que sigo siendo MUY OPTIMISTA a largo plazo...

# vpsn: Acertado comentario y que yo resumiría de la siguiente manera: cada cual gasta su Dinero -o parte de su Riqueza- en aquello que le da la gana... por ser CLARO. Nosotros, los "metaleros", lo hacemos en MPs desde la convicción de que tenemos un "seguro" que nos permita prevervar parte de nuestro Patrimonio, ni más ni menos... Y a quién debe importarnos es a nosotros mismos y la opinión de los demás cuenta lo que cuenta... ¡NADA!

Está claro que existe gente cuyas posibilidades económicas son las que son y, desgraciadamente, bastante tienen con tirar con el día a día... Y mi comentario va más dirigido hacia aquellas "cigarras" que en su momento NO supieron ver que el camino hacia la riqueza se fundamenta en el Trabajo y el Ahorro, aunque sean unos conceptos que casan más con el Liberalismo -que también tienen cosas buenas...-.

Como dijo Aristóteles: "En realidad vivir como hombre significa elegir un blanco -honor, gloria, riqueza, cultura- y apuntar hacia él con toda la conducta, pues no ordenar la vida a un fin es señal de gran necedad."

Por tanto, que seamos nosotros los que tengamos nuestra PROPIA opinión y procuremos ser consecuentes con la misma. Y ello se puede aplicar al concepto que se tenga de Riqueza...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La Ruta de la Seda: la Gran Eurasia contra el atlantismo mundial | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- â€˜3, 2, 1, Boomâ€™ -- Silver-Fixing Allegations in a Dozen Chats - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> - TRUMP PONE COMO PRINCIPAL ASESOR ECONÓMICO
> ...



Bueno, yo creo que es al revés, Goldman Sachs escoge como Presidente a Trump, pero, en fin ... el tiempo nos lo dirá ....si nos dejan el tiempo, cosa de la que dudo.

Buena suerte.


----------



## pamarvilla (14 Dic 2016)

Buenos días. 
Interesante y didáctico artículo sobre el negocio bancario y su base en la confianza. Y de cómo se ha llegado a una inevitable intervención de los gobiernos ante el colapso bancario: salvar a los bancos en quiebra para evitar el colapso del sistema.

¿Podrían volver a hacerlo? Sí, cuando les dé la gana | ctxt.es

Y el oro en 1.162 US$/oz, o por debajo de 1.100 €/oz :fiufiu:

Saludos


----------



## Intrader (14 Dic 2016)

Buenos dias señores de Burbuja, amantes de la maravillosa novela de George Orwell "1984" y seguidores del símbolo de la libertad que es el oro...

Hoy es un día muy importante para todos nosotros con la subida de los tipos de interés de la FED, si ocurre. Hoy puede ser el día que comience a gestarse de verdad a largo plazo el nuevo ciclo bajista que le darán al mercado, será muy importante observar si está subida de tipos continua en el tiempo y se hace efectiva. También sera muy importante estar pendientes del precio del Bono americano a 10 años, no es casualidad que haya subido en 3 dias de 1.5 a 2.4, todo está relacionado. Históricamente cuando el tipo de interés de la FED supera al del Bono a 10 años, al cabo de unos meses estos señores retiran el capital del mercado, pasan la aspiradora, los mercados colapsan (crash) y comienzan los nuevos ciclos bajistas.

Asimismo habrá que observar la retórica de los medios de comunicación estos próximos meses. Para que nos entendamos con palabras sencillas que es lo que todo el mundo entiende: veremos como nos lo pintan, y en los mercados es el mundo al revés, si a usted en los medios se lo pintan todo de color verde es que están distribuyendo y los mercados van para abajo, y si se lo pintan rojo es que están acumulando y van para arriba, la gracia es que históricamente siempre ha sido asi y la gente sigue cayendo en el engaño semana tras semana, mes tras mes, año tras año... 

Espero no estar tirando piedras contra mi propio tejado.

En fin, buenos días a todos y disfruten de las cosas buenas que tiene de la vida mientras nos dejen: familia, amigos, tiempo libre, naturaleza, lectura, música...

Un saludo!


----------



## veismuler (14 Dic 2016)

Como están de gilipuertas con esto de la manipulación del precio del oro y aunque la razón diga que lo más elemental...es que baje el precio..lo mismo nos encontramos con la sorpresa de que en vez de caer haga lo contrario.
Los anabolizantes en los mercados es lo que tiene...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Por mi parte, voy a seguir "machacando" este tema y que es más IMPORTANTE de lo que la gente se imagina... Estos HIJOS DE PUTA lo tienen en la "cabeza" y parece que cada vez lo tenemos más cercano en el tiempo.

- Economía: La prohibición del efectivo, el último cartucho. Blogs de Big Data

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (14 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Por mi parte, voy a seguir "machacando" este tema y que *es más IMPORTANTE de lo que la gente se imagina... *Estos HIJOS DE PUTA lo tienen en la "cabeza" y parece que cada vez lo tenemos más cercano en el tiempo.
> 
> - Economía: La prohibición del efectivo, el último cartucho. Blogs de Big Data
> 
> Saludos.



La gente se imagina lo que los mass media quieren que se imaginen, y éstos quieren que la gente se imagine lo que al poder le convenga. El nivel de adoctrinamiento que se puede conseguir, incluso en esta sociedad de abundancia de información, es demoledor. Lo hemos visto con la victoria de Trump en EEUU, con la guerra en Siria, etc. No importa que haya unos pocos "disidentes". Lo que importa es que la mayor parte del rebaño pase por el aro, porque los regímenes "democráticos" se legitiman por el voto de la mayoría, y una vez que la mayoría vota según lo que sus amos le dicen, entonces tienen vía libre para hacer lo que les plazca. Y si no, sólo tienen que recurrir nuevamente a los mass media para "concienciar" a la población.

No nos engañemos: la mayoría de los pocos artículos críticos con la "desmonetización" de la economía citan a las criptodivisas, pero si el poder considera que las mismas van contra sus intereses, empezarán a difundir el mensaje de que son usadas por terroristas, o que al ser anónimas facilitan el fraude... Y si el rebaño está en el redil, ¿quiénes se creen los usuarios de criptodivisas para ser dueños de su propio dinero? Obviamente no podrán ilegalizar el algoritmo, pero prohibirán los exchanges y que se puedan usar criptodivisas de manera oficial en pagos de productos y servicios, de manera que restringirán su uso a actividades ilegales, reforzando así el mensaje.

La otra alternativa que se plantean son los metales preciosos y, aunque el poder pueda prohibir su posesión, al menos siempre se pueden enterrar/esconder para el medio/largo plazo sabiendo que el politburó no puede modificar su valor intrínseco a golpe de ley. Eso sí, llegados a ese punto, habría que tener cuidado, no sea que pillen a alguien con una moneda de oro ganada con el sudor de su frente y lo acusen de alta traición por no querer entrar al redil con el resto de la borregada.

Lamentablemente corren malos tiempos para la libertad individual. No sólo por el ansia fiscalizadora de los estados (y afines), sino porque la mayor parte de la población está totalmente aborregada o es fácilmente aborregable, y el poder sólo tiene que usar los recursos adecuados para adoctrinar a los ciudadanos. Y les funcionan. Así que no sólo es luchar contra el poder, sino también contra el resto de la población, contra tus familiares, tus amigos, etc. Al principio puede haber una mínima discrepancia, un "debate público" (adecuadamente controlado, delimitado y planificado), pero al final los borregos acabarán tragando, porque es lo mejor, es por su bien, por su seguridad, para evitar el fraude, para el bien común... Al menos eso dicen en la tele.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Dic 2016)

El oro va a escasear…¿es momento de comprar?: Así titula su columna hoy Carlos Montero en "La Carta de la bolsa" , "Nihil novum sub sole" que ya dijo el rey Salomón en el Eclesiastés, es decir nada nuevo para los foreros; pero tiene un interés la lectura y !es rápida!, aunque comulga con la absurda idea de que no habrá escasez en la producción futura. 

Aquí lo que creo más interesante

La semana pasada el Financial Times llamó mi atención con una nota titulada Fears rise over future supply of gold (Aumentan los temores sobre la oferta futura de oro). Me atrapó porque ese tipo de medios del ‘mainstream’ no suelen abordar esos temas ...

... el Prof. Antal Fékete, fundador de la Nueva Escuela Austríaca de Economía (NASOE, por sus siglas en inglés), afirma categórico que el oro desafía a las leyes de la oferta y la demanda.

... Fékete predijo gracias a sus teorías que ocurriría una backwardation en el mercado del oro, esto es, que su precio al contado (spot) llegaría a ser más alto que el del contrato de futuros activo


Por ahora sólo podemos imaginar el pánico y la desesperación por conseguir oro que una crisis monetaria sistémica –como la que vaticina Fékete- provocaría. Entendiendo eso, podremos darnos cuenta que en efecto, como dice el FT, hay motivos para temer por la oferta futura de oro pero no precisamente por una caída en su producción. *Mejor ir comprando a tiempo.*

*La Carta de la Bolsa - El oro va a escasear*


----------



## Tons (14 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos

Pienso que el coche eléctrico NUNCA será una solución para la mayoría, tal vez sea una solución muy muy minoritaria para algunos potentados. 

Un post muy cortito pero muy claro para decir bien alto los problemas del coche eléctrico
The Oil Crash: Cinco poderosas razones por las que el coche eléctrico no llegará nunca


----------



## cusbe11 (14 Dic 2016)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Pienso que el coche eléctrico NUNCA será una solución para la mayoría, tal vez sea una solución muy muy minoritaria para algunos potentados.
> 
> ...



Ese artículo es de 2010. En las tecnologías de las que hablamos (coche eléctrico, baterías, paneles fotovoltaicos, etc.) la mejora es continua, y los datos pronto se quedan anticuados. No digamos ya algo de 2010, cuando todavía quedaban 2 años para que, por ejemplo, se vendiese el Tesla Model S.

Habla de coches con 100 km de autonomía, cuando hoy en día están saliendo de fábricas coches con 350-400 km "reales" como el Chevrolet Bolt. Dice que en 2010 había "problemas para suministrar litio para las baterías de móviles y portátiles" y que quedaban menos de 10 años para el agotamiento del litio, pero hoy en día se fabrican más baterías que nunca, y el ritmo se acelera, y ni de lejos quedan menos de 4 años de litio. No tiene en cuenta la increíble mejora en las renovables y la generación distribuida, porque eso en 2010 distaba mucho de ser algo con implicaciones reales, tampoco dice nada de la smart grid, y por supuesto en 2010 no había datos reales suficientes sobre los hábitos de uso y recarga del coche eléctrico.

En fin, que la validez de ese artículo a día de hoy es, siendo generosos, bastante cuestionable.


----------



## Funciovago (14 Dic 2016)

ostion, como se hanotado la subida de tipos, ya lo avise, en cuanto subieran los tipos el precio se iba al suelo, suerte compañeros


----------



## frisch (14 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Por mi parte, voy a seguir "machacando" este tema y que es más IMPORTANTE de lo que la gente se imagina... Estos HIJOS DE PUTA lo tienen en la "cabeza" y parece que cada vez lo tenemos más cercano en el tiempo.
> 
> - Economía: La prohibición del efectivo, el último cartucho. Blogs de Big Data
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches Fernando,

Pero bueno, eso lo he dicho yo durante no sé cuántos hilos, mensajes y demás.

En su tiempo no lo tenías tan claro, por tus respuestas a mis mensajes.

Es obvio que acaban con el efectivo por una sencilla razón: es el último reducto que podría demostrar el móvil del crimen. Muerto el efectivo, muerta la contabilidad real, pasamos a la contabilidad 100% bit y, solucionamos el problema (el suyo por supuesto).

Controlar el dinero es controlarlo todo porque el sistema está fundamentado en él.

Quizás quedé alguna tribu en el Amazonas que no funcione bajo ese fundamento pero te aseguro Fernando, que tú y yo, vivimos bajo el imperio del dinero. Y te aseguro que lo controlarán al 100 %.

No podrás comprar ni vender nada sin que ellos lo sepan y, lo peor, ellos decidirán lo que puedes comprar o vender.

Ellos no son personas (en alguno de los mensajes a los que hago referencia en el primer párrafo de este comentario, decía que no son personas, sino un sistema, una trampa en la que hemos caído todos como pardillos, probablemente, también, a causa de nuestra pequeña codicia).

En fin .... "Totum Revolutum" ¡Por supuesto que acaba el efectivo! Y , con él, la libertad de disponer de su dinero como a uno le plazca. La libertad de que no se sepa, en qué te lo gastas, y todas sus consecuencias, es decir la posibilidad que ellos tienen de hacerte comprar lo que a ellos les interesa, una de las madre del cordero, porque controlan en qué te lo gastas.

Y, como guinda del pastel, la masa monetaria es ya sólo (y esta vez al 100%) presa de un ordenador (el suyo).

Por terminar, y con los susodichos de corbata, una buena mañana voy a mi cuenta de mi banco Internet (ya no hay efectivo) y veo que la cifra del saldo de mi cuenta no coincide con la de mi contabilidad personal.

Imagínese usted el proceso de poner las cosas derechas (en orden). Llamada al Servicio de Atención al Cliente, Call Center en Marruecos o en el Perú (de Pizarro), en fin, un via crucis digno de la Semana Santa Zamorana.

¡Usted ha perdido, su dinero es nuestro!

Y como usted fundamentaba toda su vida sobre su dinero....

Pues, sencillamente, somos su dueño.
 
Bienvenido a 1984.


----------



## timi (15 Dic 2016)

tal como indica Fernando , ya llevamos algún tiempo hablando por aquí del tema de quitar el dinero efectivo
Tengo que reconocer que yo pensaba que esto era para mas largo plazo , pero que agilicen el tema es que les es urgente aplicarlo , sino se les cae el chiringuito. 
las monedas papel actuales no dan mas de si y solo pueden devaluarlas mas con un cambio importante , como eliminar el efectivo. Es como cuando Nixon desvinculo el oro del dólar en el 71 ,,, 
Van a devaluar a lo bestia , pero cuando ya no podamos tener nada en físico, todo en bytes , no sea que alguno de escape .
El oro no lo podrán demonizar , porque 5000 años de historia no se puede borrar de un plumazo , pero tiraran los precios a bajo todo lo que puedan y mas si inculcan a la gente que el físico caca ,,, bytes al poder.

comprar mp's con el dinero que no se necesite y tener diversificado todo lo posible en lo que cada uno considere de valor.

mi opinión es que vienen tiempos oscuros para los mp's. Eso no me impedirá seguir comprando , pero cada día tengo mas claro que eso no se podrá tocar en mucho tiempo.

dejo esto

http://www.elpuntavui.cat/territori...lions-d-euros-per-extreure-or-a-queralbs.HTML

soy yo , o los cálculos del articulo no salen ni de p. casualidad ? si mis cálculos no me fallan , saldrían unos 70kg año ...ienso:ienso:


----------



## veismuler (15 Dic 2016)

Bueno pues con el tiempo y una caña seguramente que el oro intente testear los 1050...con lo que posiblemente las ganancias de todo un año aprox. posiblemente se esfumarán...
Tampoco parece probable, por la violencia de la bajada, (manipulada, evidentemente) que en el caso de que llegue a ese suelo sea muy consistente (ya veremos, decimos los ciegos).
Quieren que veamos, igualmente que existe correlación entre la paridad dolar/euro con el suelo indicado en el oro. 
De perder los 1000 "figura" pues veríamos un escenario que llevaría al oro a los 770 dólares...que algunos aquí dicen que no se verá..pero los ciegos (nosotros)...poco podemos hacer ante el efecto "papelón"...porque hay "papelón" en cantidades industriales..están distribuyendo a mansalva para recoger más abajo..
Hala...Feliz mañana...y aunque esto sea poco halagüeño...lo mismo lo paran ya..y se va para arriba...
Ahora Charitazo tendría que decir que el oro va a seguir bajando..y así esto sube..
El es la única persona que puede mover el mercado..un saludo a todos.


----------



## Orooo (15 Dic 2016)

Que consecuencias podria tener para los que acumulemos metales cuando no exista el efectivo?

Es decir, si quiero cambiar una moneda. Ya no se podra cambiar por papelitos. 
Como se cambiaria? Por bytes?

Lo malo de eso es que si prohiben la posesion de metales o sacan un impuesto de la manga nos tendrian controlados a la hora de cambiarlo.

Esperemos que se pueda decir que ese cambio de cifra en nuestra cuenta del banco haya sido por la venta de unos muebles o unos favores sexuales... Y no por la venta de una moneda de oro.

Podran controlar todo eso? 
Que pasara con el dinero negro? Que si, que el dinero negro malo y caca, pero los que quieren controlar eso son precisamente los que mas tienen. Y los que no quieren controlar eso y tambien tienen que pasara?

Yo creo que este invento va a explotar por algun lado y no se imaginan por donde.

Nunca en la historia de la humanidad se ha eliminado el dinero en efectivo, no saben que puede pasar.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Días:

# frisch: Bueno, la verdad es que se va avanzando más deprisa de lo que pensaba en el intento de suprimir el Efectivo y, de hecho, si lo "pensamos" bien tiene su "lógica": es el ÚLTIMO recurso que le queda al Sistema para seguir con actual Sistema Ponzi... Y digo el "ÚLTIMO" porque después -porque lo habría- ya NO habría NADA más a lo que acogerse...

En cualquier caso, frisch, sigo creyendo que NO les queda tiempo para implantarlo de forma total y absoluta. SÍ, que me ha resultado muy llamativo el "experimento" de la India: para tener éxito contra el Efectivo necesitan que su efecto sea GLOBAL y ello requiere controlar también a las Economías emergentes y con grandes poblaciones... ¡Y qué mejor lugar que "probarlo" en la India! Que en la realidad es como probarlo en un gran continente...

Como puedes comprobar, frisch, sigo pensando lo mismo que cuando te mostré mi incredulidad a esa "medida", pero NO es menos cierto que en poco tiempo han avanzado mucho y como siempre digo: NO hay NADA IMPOSIBLE... Por tanto, cada vez le concedo más probabilidades, pero yo sigo barajando otros escenarios y no sé si decirte que más complejos y complicados... Y sigo apuntando los "tiros" -nunca mejor dicho- hacia la Geopolítica...

A favor tienen el indudable borreguismo que invade a la Sociedad, especialmente "desarrollada", y es raro encontrarte a gente que disienta de esa medida y que valore otras cosas de indudable calado, pero claro hablo de gente que "piensa" y tiene unos determinados VALORES -los que sean...-.

frisch, "1984" me influyó mucho en mi juventud, pero hoy en día NO me dice NADA... Entre otras cosas porque conozco bastante bien facetas de la Historia y ese "escenario" se ha producido en muchísimas ocasiones e incluso lo ha SUPERADO... Por ejemplo, en la época romana de Domiciano, nuestro buen amigo Orwell se queda como un simple "alumno"... Y, ya en tiempos más cercanos en el tiempo, porqué no nos referimos a las distintas Dictaduras, Revoluciones, etc., etc. ¿O NO se vivió Orwell en la época más oscura del Comunismo o del mismo Fascismo?

NO, frisch, a mí Orwell NO me descubrió NADA en lo que yo luego no pudiera profundizar y otra cosa, muy distinta, es cuando lo leí por primera vez y que fueron tiempos en los que creímos que podíamos cambiar el mundo... Y tú también andabas por ahí... ¡Qué ILUSOS fuimos! ¿No te parece? Aunque lo que cuenta es la "intención" y ésa la tuvimos... HOY hay otras generaciones que NI ESO...

Y bueno, ya pasando a los MPs, continúa la corrección que anunciamos ya hace tiempo por aquí... Tampoco había NADA que "adivinar" porque eran "habas contadas" y era parte del "guión" que están siguiendo los distintos mercados. Por cierto, aquí ya comentamos en su momento lo que les esperaba a las mineras cuando alcanzaron el último pico y eso cuando muchos todavía animaban a entrar en ellas... Una vez más, ACERTAMOS... ¡Ojo! que quienes vayan a largo ahí NO van a perder "dinero", pero a veces cuando hablamos de "papel" hay que "materializar" cuando las plusvalías son importantes. Comento todo esto porque cuando se llegue a niveles más o menos "previsibles" y con un importante retroceso en los índices americanos, quizás sea el momento de retomar el tema de las mineras de los MPs y, posiblemente, os dé algunas de ellas que me resulten interesantes.

Por cierto, y antes de finalizar, comentar que hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1138,15 y la Plata en los $16,600... lo que son precios sumamente interesantes, aunque el par EUR/USD no esté ayudando: en torno a los 1,0477... En fin, todo "correcto" y "apañadito" en función del "guión" a seguir...

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- ¿Nacionalización? ¡Sí, pero de la banca insolvente!

También esto otro...

Nothing found for Etfs And Funds Etfs Why Is Troubled Gold Etf Rising Ahead Of A Likely Fed Rates Hike

# Charizato21: A veces hay que saber escuchar a los "mayores"... por aquello de la EXPERIENCIA.

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.

Edito: # Orooo: SIEMPRE hay tiempo para todo, por tanto para adelantarse a los acontecimientos, al menos en materia económico-financiera, si hemos ido con ojo "avizor"... Otra cosa es cuando el único tiempo que nos queda es "repasar" nuestra vida antes de dejar este mundo...

En cualquier caso, Orooo, yo sigo creyendo en lo que he manifestado: NO les queda tiempo suficiente para hacer lo que quieren hacer...

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (15 Dic 2016)

No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero más de lo mismo.

Venezuelans fight to protect their savings as government pulls bills from circulation | Fusion


----------



## Intrader (15 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Días:
> Por cierto, y antes de finalizar, comentar que hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1138,15 y la Plata en los $16,600... lo que son precios sumamente interesantes, aunque el par EUR/USD no esté ayudando: en torno a los 1,0477... En fin, todo "correcto" y "apañadito" en función del "guión" a seguir...
> .



Hola Fernando.

Personalmente yo voy a esperar para comprar Oro ahora mismo a corto plazo.

Depende cual sea tu horizonte temporal de la inversión que vayas a realizar, si lo que quieres es comprar y olvidarte hasta dentro de unos años, adelante.

Pero si lo que quieres es comprar para vender en unos días te cuento unos consejos:

-Desde el 9 de noviembre venimos en un claro *ciclo bajista*, abre un gráfico de H4 y observa que desde ese día todas las siguientes semanas el mercado viene cayendo fuerte y subiendo lento, haciendo mínimos nuevos cada semana: 1211, 1200, 1170, 1160, 1156, 1150...
Yo en mi trabajo vengo cubriendo esta tendencia con cortos desde la semana del 14.

-Fíjate además como comienza esta tendencia bajista... el día 9 de noviembre gracias a las elecciones americanas (lo que comentaba en mi anterior el post) hicieron la *monstruosa trampa* bajista en XAUUSD (Oro/Dólar) y EURUSD (Euro/Dólar). ¿Qué es una trampa? Buenos yo las llamo así pero en realidad no tienen nombre, _son manipulación de alta volatidad cuando existe un gran aumento de volumen_ (Elecciones americanas ese día), en este caso el mercado ese día subió rápido y violentamente desde 1268 a 1337, ¿eso que provoca?... Es una subida de *distribución*...Incita a las compras, es decir, la masa ve que el mercado sube muy rápido superando máximos en 1307, apoyado por los medios de masa que dicen que el USD se está yendo a lo más profundo de los infiernos debido a que ha ganado Trump, lo que provoca más compras de XAUUSD y EURUSD. También produce temor en los que están vendiendo, es decir XAUUSD/EURUSD subiendo como la espuma, USD cayendo profundo (Trump), _voy a dejar de vender_, eso piensa el ser humano medio. De paso, se saca a los que estan en venta con SL por encima de 1307. Se mete a más compradores que tengan Buy Stop por encima de 1307.

¿Qué significa todo esto? Que el “smart money” llamémosle así a las “manos fuertes”/manipuladores/sistema, etc... Han hecho la jugada perfecta, la distribución perfecta.,porque ahora el mercado va a ir a la baja, sangrando a todos los compradores, y una vez sacudido de todos los vendedores, como un perro cuando se quita el agua. Si tu tuvieses la capacidad económica de coger el mercado de las naranjas y bajar los precios lo más que pudieses antes de comprar tu mercancía para luego subirlos lo más que puedas para vendérselas a los intermediarios no lo harías? Pues esto es igual querido compañero de batalla...

Y por eso desde ese día el mercado viene cayendo.

Lo que nos interesa en este preciso momento tal cual está el Oro:
-*Las tendencias no duran para siempre* por supuesto, cuando más mínimos haga esta tendencia bajista más probabilidades tiene que cambiar porque se esta llenando de vendedores como yo, y el mercado no regala el dinero, tan avaricioso es que cuando comienza una tendencia, ya esta pensando en cambiar para sacar al mayor número de participantes.
-Necesitamos un* desencadenante*, una chispa que active toda la maquinaria alcista, como la que te comente a la baja del día 9. pero ahora a la alza. _¿Podría ser con la noticia de subida de la FED y está nueva caída desde 1165 a 1138? ¿Podría ser esta nueva caída, una caída de acumulación?_ Podría ser... Solo lo sabremos una vez que ocurran los siguientes movimientos... El mercado es así, no hay que adivinar nada, no hay que tratar de coger los suelos/techos, eso es lo que el sistema quiere que intentemos, todo el día prediciendo lo que va a ocurrir... cuando esto es un caos y absolutamente nadie, ni ellos mismos, saben lo que va a ocurrir.

Yo personalemente en mi trabajo trato de *no anticiparme*, espero a que el mercado me lo diga, que me cambie la tendencia e idealmente me confirme y una vez ahi lo intento.

Sólo consejos de un humilde operador.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2016)

Hola, Intrader: Bueno, la verdad es que te agradezco tus consejos, pero ¿sabes? Yo soy alguien ya muy "viejo" en esto de los MPs y los "mercados"... Mira, yo empecé a comprar Oro en torno a los $400-$600, por tanto ¿cómo se te queda el "cuerpo"? En la Plata, también voy comprado a precios muy bajos. Por consiguiente, para algunos "espabilados" que suelen andar por estos mundos de "Dios", qué coño me quieren contar con que los MPs son una inversión "ruinosa"... Y comento todo esto, teniendo muy en cuenta de que para mí los MPs NO son una "inversión" y creo que lo he dejado muy claro desde el principio que empece a escribir en estos hilos y otros de semejantes características.

Mira, Intrader, yo me dediqué a los "Mercados" -TODOS- hace ya muchos años y, realmente, poco me pueden explicar acerca de ellos, ya que los conozco EXCESIVAMENTE bien y prefiero vivir lejos de ellos... Mí Dinero es fruto de mi Trabajo y del Ahorro, de manera que lo muevo en función de mis "percepciones" y lejos de los "análisis". La verdad, Intrader, es que así vivo mucho más tranquilo y eso NO quita para que pueda realizar alguna incursión "espontánea" y que, normalmente, suelo finalizar con éxito.

Respecto a comprar ahora o "mañana" MPs, yo simplifico mucho esta cuestión: tengo el dinero, me interesa el producto y está en "precio" -el que yo crea interesante-, pues lo compro, va al "cofre" y me olvido... Muy fácil de entender para los que vamos en FÍSICO y mucho más complejo de "entender" para los que están sometidos al dictado del "papel"...

En cualquier caso, Intrader, te agradezco tus aportaciones y que espero continúen porque así enriquecen este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Dic 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Bueno pues con el tiempo y una caña seguramente que el oro intente testear los 1050...con lo que posiblemente las ganancias de todo un año aprox. posiblemente se esfumarán...



En mi caso, en el supuesto caso que tuviera oro, aunque llegara a los 900$ y hubiera comprado algo este anyo, las ganancias no se esfumarian, por los siguientes motivos: a) Porque habria comprado oro en base a un efectivo que no necesito en el corto plazo; b) Porque habria comprado el oro pensando en valor refuigo ; c) Porque dormiria mas a gusto que una marmota sabiendo que tendria algo en mi mano que la gente valoraria mas, en determinadas situaciones, que un simple papel (cofianza, that's it).

Asi que cuanto mas barato, menos recato....


----------



## racional (15 Dic 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> El oro va a escasear…¿es momento de comprar?: Así titula su columna hoy Carlos Montero en "La Carta de la bolsa" , "Nihil novum sub sole" que ya dijo el rey Salomón en el Eclesiastés, es decir nada nuevo para los foreros; pero tiene un interés la lectura y !es rápida!, aunque comulga con la absurda idea de que no habrá escasez en la producción futura.



Pero cuando va a escasear? porque llevo oyendo eso desde 2011 por lo menos.


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a comprar ahora o "mañana" MPs, yo simplifico mucho esta cuestión: tengo el dinero, me interesa el producto y está en "precio" -el que yo crea interesante-, pues lo compro, va al "cofre" y me olvido... Muy fácil de entender para los que vamos en FÍSICO y mucho más complejo de "entender" para los que están sometidos al dictado del "papel"...
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Exactamente, asi es, esa es la (mi) clave: al cofre y "ME OLVIDO"... joder, y lo bien que duerme uno!

En relacion al precio "interesante", pues si yo tuviera que comprar oro me guiaria mas por el "feeling" (esa vocecita que te dice compra por x motivos) que por un determinado precio ... vamos, en mi caso, y quizas sea algo excepcional, me la "sopla" 50 euros mas o menos la onza... es el timing, porque si no compara en ese momento, no dormiria tranquilo... 

La verdad es que el resumen seria: Cuanto mas barato, menos recato... y a olvidarse del pecado (de haber comprado) 

Puestos a imaginar, en un supuesto dialogo:

(Gold seeker): Oye, me vendes tu oro? Pago bien.
(John Galt): NO
(Gold seeker): Joder, si no me has dejado ofertar. Te pago Spot + 4%.
(John Galt): NO
(Gold seeker): OK, te pago spot + 20%. Se te hace la boca agua, eh?
(John Galt): NO
(Gold seeker): Entonces para que mierdas quieres el oro?
(John Galt): Para no usarlo nunca y darselo a mi hija cuando proceda.


As simple as that... ojala nunca tenga que usar el oro que supuestamente podria tener ienso:


----------



## gurrumino (15 Dic 2016)

¿Escasear, el oro ?, nunca, aunque se agotasen todos los yacimientos de sopetón, del mismo modo que si se destapase un filón de minolles de onzas al día, tampoco iba a haber fiesta , al menos de cara a los pocamontas como nosotros, la rueda debe seguir girando para mayor gloria del sistema ladrón.


----------



## el juli (15 Dic 2016)

La gente dice que el régimen de Franco era una dictadura y que "esto" es una "democracia" y un "estado del bienestar" 

Esto es una dictadura totalitaria:

- Porque el lavado de cerebro es muy superior y va creciendo
- Porque el control de los ciudadanos es absoluto, hasta del lenguaje
- Porque mediante el control de las mentes la gente se autocensura.
- Porque fiscalmente es insoportable
- Porque manipulan el dinero
- Porque quieren que el Estado lo controle todo
- Por las ideologías imperantes: de género, socialdemócrata.


Y para colmo, estamos totalmente desprotegidos y carecemos de las dos cosas que nos debería proporcionar el Estado: seguridad física y jurídica

Cuando quiten el efectivo, entonces sí que nos vamos a enterar de lo que es una dictadura, pero ni en las peores pesadillas....


----------



## veismuler (15 Dic 2016)

Completamente de acuerdo jhongalt...aquí los que posteamos habitualmente o con cierta cadencia somos "acumuladores" y pasamos del "precio".
Pero hablamos de todo...técnico, fundamentales, etc., con el único objetivo de enriquecer el hilo..porque nivelón por parte de fernando, frisch, charitazo, paketazo, gurrumino, intrader, el sr racional (con el que me parto la caja)...tú mismo, en fin todos (perdonad, si no nombro a alguno), pues eso nivelón..y cada uno con sus opiniones, pero enriquecedores del foro...
Digo esto porque estamos por encima del precio...aunque creamos que nos condicione.
Pero como nos gusta "cascar"...pues eso..nos damos una vuelta por los gráficos, opiniones, hablamos de los chorizos de arriba que pican más, de los de abajo y de derecha, centro e izquierda.
En fin, como decía el famoso "usillo" (de otro foro), si el precio baja, estoy contento porque compro más barato y si sube estoy contento porque simplemente sube..el caso es que estoy contento, y cascar...cascamos...je,je. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Dic 2016)

Y que piensas Fernando (no sé si lo has comentado antes o no) de la diferencia en el oro físico con China, la semana pasada era de 1.200 dolares por kilo.
Crees que con esos niveles sería posible para los grandes inversores comenzar un carry trade del oro físico hacia el mercado de Shanghai.
Por otro lado en India se paga el físico al equivalente en rupias de 1.600 dolares/onza.
La bajada de hoy es muy fuerte hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## URDANGARIN (15 Dic 2016)

Una noticia interesante:

Un pueblo de Cantabria funcionará sin dinero en metálico . eldiariomontanes.es

"El Gobierno regional quiere hacer de Cantabria una sociedad digitalizada. "

"El dinero en metálico es sucio, estorba"


Respecto al Oro/MPs, yo ahora lo veo como una oportunidad para seguir ampliando el cofre a un precio mas bajo (lastima que los distribuidores no bajan los precios acorde al spot)


----------



## el juli (15 Dic 2016)

Y todavía lo venden como un logro, hay que j*derse


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Dic 2016)

Veismuler, es verdad... :XX::XX::XX::XX: y seguro que todos nosotros estamos contentos por lo que tenemos (por su valor, no por su precio) y a la vez jodidos al ver como se esta yendo todo al garete...

Pero si, indudablemente, nos gusta cascar... ya me gustaria que a mi mujer le gustara cascar sobre estos temas, pero que va... que si la decoracion, que si cambiar la colcha de los c..., que si me quiero de de vacaciones a desestresarme... por eso la felicidad no es completa 

:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 12:54 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Y todavía lo venden como un logro, hay que j*derse



O ciegos o borregos... que sera, sera?


----------



## veismuler (15 Dic 2016)

Yo lo que creo es que somos los mejores....ja,ja,ja
Pero es la forma que tenemos de socializar..mañana hablaremos de T-O-R-O-S o de los M-O-R-O-S....la cosa es hablar..que cachondos somos¡¡¡
Lo dicho somos los mejores...
Y cambiando de tercio...AL L-O-R-O...JA,JA


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pero cuando va a escasear? porque llevo oyendo eso desde 2011 por lo menos.



Pero cuando va a escasear? porque llevo oyendo eso desde 2011 por lo menos.

Racional la cuestión que planteas es sumamente interesante, otros verán que se trata de una interrogación retórica irónica que no espera una respuesta y que por el hecho de coincidir con la debacle de hoy en los MP’s pudiera interpretarse como una formula sarcástica. 

Pero yo no, veo que es una cuestión del todo pertinente:

¿Pero cuando va a escasear? porque llevo oyendo eso desde 2011 por lo menos.

Comenzaré por la sentencia: “porque llevo oyendo eso desde 2011 por lo menos” Hay que discernir quien es la voz exterior que lo dice, si se trata de auctoritas o potestas, es decir si procede del saber, de la valía, de la capacidad para emitir opinones cualificadas o por el contra de aquellos altavoces que pueden emitir opinión porque controlan el canal, los mass media. Existe una tercera posibilidad y es que las voces vengan de tu interior como le pasaba a John Forbes Nash premio nobel de economía, en ese caso la cuestión daría para varios post. 

A la pregunta: ¿Pero cuando va a escasear?

Vemos que baja el valor y es del todo racional, dado que el mercado es libre, promueve la cooperación, la competencia, la innovación y nunca falla, ya lo dijo el gran teórico liberal Friedrich Hayek y anteriormente ese gran intelectual de la literatura oral y la cultura popular, tan nuestro, tan español, de desconocida biografía: Perogrullo. Así que infiriendo toda esa teoría y aproximando la influencia de la implosión económica sobre la escasez en el precio MP’s, exactamente me sale el mes de noviembre del 2018, con un margen de error más/menos de una semana

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 14:47 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Días:
> 
> # Charizato21: A veces hay que saber escuchar a los "mayores"... por aquello de la EXPERIENCIA.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, totalmente de acuerdo (que conste que te doy la razón también para intentar recuperar rango, grado, graduación o empleo y dejar las letrinas)

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 14:51 ----------




veismuler dijo:


> Ahora Charitazo tendría que decir que el oro va a seguir bajando..y así esto sube..
> El es la única persona que puede mover el mercado..un saludo a todos.



Creo que tal vez sea cierto, son las *14:49h el oro está a 1.132,35$ * haré un pronóstico bajista y habrá comprobación empírica de que tal vez la naturaleza haya hecho en mi maravillas como dice un cántico católico.

La predicción: *el oro se hundirá, bajará, semana negra para los metales, esta tarde de jueves y mañana, la semana que viene la gran debacle, el oro a 900$ *


Vamos a ver si tengo esos poderes ...


........

Novedades en la guerra contra el dinero en efectivo: 
"""Australia prohibirá los billetes de 50 y 100 dólares, representa el 92% del total de dinero "fiat" en circulación""". 

War On Cash Escalates: Australia Proposes Ban on $100 Bill; No Cash Within 10 Years? | MishTalk


----------



## Nuts (15 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Me he estado leyendo un artículo bastante preocupante de BIMCO, que es el mayor proveedor de datos de la industria del transporte marítimo. Como es largo y farragoso he traducido aquello que me ha parecido más relevante y es que, por regla general, me suelo leer lo que enlazo y después que cada cual "interprete" lo que le parezca... A fin de cuentas, para lo que me importará a mí.
> 
> ...



Aunque no he leído el articulo (no está el enlace), un pequeño apunte; la industria naviera está en crisis (por sectores siempre) porque hay sobreabundancia de astilleros y de barcos (en muy poco tiempo China ha construido muchísimos astilleros y superado a Corea en capacidad de construcción. Y el comercio mundial y la demanda de barcos no ha crecido al mismo ritmo).

Lo mismo pasa con los portacontededores, en una epoca de consolidación (Maersk acaba de comprar Hamburg sud, Hanjin quebró...); la tecnología ha permitido en muy poco tiempo la construcción de barcos de 18000 TEUs, por lo que lo que antes llevaban dos barcos ahora lo lleva solo uno, las líneas encargaron demasiados barcos grandes para poder seguir compitiendo entre ellas (el coste del transporte por cada contenedor es mucho menor en un barco de 16000 TEUs que en uno que lleva la mitad de 8000 TEU), y ahora tienen barcos parados y fletes por los suelos porque el comercio no ha crecido al mismo nivel que el incremento de capacidad.

Y lo mismo con los petroleros, un barco tiene una vida útil de 20 años (bueno, ahora con la crisis se han llegada a sacar de encima un portacontenedor de solo 10 años: 10-Year-Old Panamax Becomes Youngest Containership Ever Sold for Scrap ) ; si se construyen más barcos de la cuenta, aunque incremente un poco el tráfico, bajan los fletes.

Y ahora que habláis del precio del petróleo lo mismo ha pasado con el sector del offshore, (supplys, anchor handling, pipelayers, drillships, buques sísmicos...) y todo tipo de buques auxiliares de las plataformas y la explotación del petróleo en alta mar. Con la bajada del petróleo, las grandes petroleras han cortado su gasto de explotación y exploración, y estas navieras de un sector tan especializado con barcos carísimos, están en crisis.

El sector naviero es una burbuja cíclica eterna :: , que depende mucho más de la especulación de los propios actores del sector que del comercio mundial. se incrementa el comercio, suben los fletes porque los barcos disponibles no salen de la nada, los armadores encargan barcos en abundancia a los astilleros, que les tardan unos tres años en llegar... Y aunque se mantenga la demanda y el comercio, la sobreoferta de barcos que llega de sopetón rebienta los fletes.

Después de este pequeño offtopic, os sigo leyendo con admiración, gracias a vosotros tengo algo de oro y plata comprado de hace un tiempo, y ahora me parece que voy a volver a la carga.


----------



## veismuler (15 Dic 2016)

Charitazo...... Gracias.... Ahora hay que ponerse largos.. Se acabó la bajada de los mps..... Jeje... Vaya subidon va a pegar esto mañana


----------



## frisch (15 Dic 2016)

el juli dijo:


> La gente dice que el régimen de Franco era una dictadura y que "esto" es una "democracia" y un "estado del bienestar"
> 
> Esto es una dictadura totalitaria:
> .../...



Bueno, es que (en mi opinión), la dictadura no es exclusiva de Franco, ni de la "Democracia", ni de Gengis Khan, ni de Napoleón Bonaparte, es la dictadura que dice y hace que (por simplificar):

"Usted hace lo que yo le diga"

Ese yo está movido por el dinero y por esa cosa tan erótica que se llama el ejercicio del poder. En el caso de Franco, además, se añadía la mano incorrupta de Santa Teresa de Ávila, lo cual no lo digo en plan de menospreciar al ínclito, no, cada cual tiene sus fetiches, por poner otro ejemplo, entre miles, el otro ínclito, el del dúo "Dos por el precio de uno", su fetiche era la Navidad Blanca Colombiana (no sé si lo sigue siendo, no comparto intimidad con él) .

Es decir que la cuestión (en mi opinión), una vez más, no es escoger entre rojo, azul o lila, sino en poder, cambiar de baraja de cartas.

Pero bueno, antes de que eso ocurra, si ocurre, yo ya estaré criando malvas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## frisch (15 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Que consecuencias podria tener para los que acumulemos metales cuando no exista el efectivo?
> 
> Es decir, si quiero cambiar una moneda. Ya no se podra cambiar por papelitos.
> Como se cambiaria? Por bytes?
> ...



Vamos a ver, según como lo veo yo, la cuestión no es focalizarse sobre la desaparición del efectivo, la cuestión para "ellos" es controlar al 100 % el uso que se hace del dinero.

Es decir controlar al 100% tu dinero (efectivo, oro y/o gominolas)

Que eso se haga, a través de la prohibición del uso de efectivo, es lo de menos. El objetivo no es el (tu) dinero, el objetivo eres tú.

Por el momento, no lo tienen tan claro, lo de cómo "poseerte a ti". Han avanzado mucho, sobre todo, con el engendro éste llamado Internet. Esto les ha dado unas alas increíbles. Fíjate que saben (si quieren) cuál es el estado de ánimo de Paco Olaberria, que vive en Valencia de Alcántara, provincia de Cáceres vía Facebook, Whatsapp, Twitter o lo que sea (incluso si utilizas Linux).

Es, sencillamente, la repanocha.

Retomando tu frase: Nunca en la historia de la Humanidad el ser humano fue tan vulnerable a dejar de serlo.


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Intrader: Bueno, la verdad es que te agradezco tus consejos, pero ¿sabes? *Yo soy alguien ya muy "viejo" en esto de los MPs y los "mercados"... Mira, yo empecé a comprar Oro en torno a los $400-$600, por tanto ¿cómo se te queda el "cuerpo"? En la Plata, también voy comprado a precios muy bajos. Por consiguiente, para algunos "espabilados" que suelen andar por estos mundos de "Dios", qué coño me quieren contar con que los MPs son una inversión "ruinosa"... Y comento todo esto, teniendo muy en cuenta de que para mí los MPs NO son una "inversión" y creo que lo he dejado muy claro desde el principio que empece a escribir en estos hilos y otros de semejantes características.*
> 
> Mira, Intrader, yo me dediqué a los "Mercados" -TODOS- hace ya muchos años y, realmente, poco me pueden explicar acerca de ellos, ya que los conozco EXCESIVAMENTE bien y prefiero vivir lejos de ellos... Mí Dinero es fruto de mi Trabajo y del Ahorro, de manera que lo muevo en función de mis "percepciones" y lejos de los "análisis". La verdad, Intrader, es que así vivo mucho más tranquilo y eso NO quita para que pueda realizar alguna incursión "espontánea" y que, normalmente, suelo finalizar con éxito.
> 
> ...
















Estimado Fernando cuanta razon tienes, nosotros los "viejos" hemos visto de todo, sobre los MPs, el oro y la plata que yo tambien tengo no es para hacer negocio, es como un refugio para lo que queda poco para que llegue, las monedas que tengamos sera un recuerdo en el pasado, en beneficio de los bancos y politicos y tendremos numeros en un ordenador que en un momento dado nos vacilaran con darnos lo que quieran a pagar con un pedazo de plastico y nos diran lo que tenemos que comprar o no. Cuando hablas de 400-600$ el oro, te quedas corto, yo lo he comprado incluso a mejor precio, recuerdo por los años 50-60-70 la clase media que se iba formando, compraba articulos, que hoy han podido vender por necesidades economicas y gracias a ello han podido salir para poder terminar el mes, pagar la luz, etc. Y ya no te digo las historias que me contaba mi abuela que era cosaria entre varios pueblos y la ciudad y me decia que despues de la contienda, los papeles no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero, pero el que tenia monedas de plata-oro, pasaron menos hambre, que el que no tenia nada, incluso partian a trozos el metal para pagar lo que compraban. Y un consejo que doy es que los metales hay que tenerlos fisicamente, mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando. Aquel que este continuamente mirando la cotizaciones de los metales, no es buen metalero, algunos quieren comprar para hacer negocio al dia siguiente y asi saldran escaldados.
un abrazo y cuidate


----------



## Intrader (15 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Intrader: Bueno, la verdad es que te agradezco tus consejos, pero ¿sabes? Yo soy alguien ya muy "viejo" en esto de los MPs y los "mercados"... Mira, yo empecé a comprar Oro en torno a los $400-$600, por tanto ¿cómo se te queda el "cuerpo"? En la Plata, también voy comprado a precios muy bajos. Por consiguiente, para algunos "espabilados" que suelen andar por estos mundos de "Dios", qué coño me quieren contar con que los MPs son una inversión "ruinosa"... Y comento todo esto, teniendo muy en cuenta de que para mí los MPs NO son una "inversión" y creo que lo he dejado muy claro desde el principio que empece a escribir en estos hilos y otros de semejantes características.
> 
> Mira, Intrader, yo me dediqué a los "Mercados" -TODOS- hace ya muchos años y, realmente, poco me pueden explicar acerca de ellos, ya que los conozco EXCESIVAMENTE bien y prefiero vivir lejos de ellos... Mí Dinero es fruto de mi Trabajo y del Ahorro, de manera que lo muevo en función de mis "percepciones" y lejos de los "análisis". La verdad, Intrader, es que así vivo mucho más tranquilo y eso NO quita para que pueda realizar alguna incursión "espontánea" y que, normalmente, suelo finalizar con éxito.
> 
> ...



Disculpa Fernando, no sabía que estaba hablando con un veterano de guerra con las cosas claras.

De igual modo creo que mis consejos pueden ayudar a otras personas en este extraño mundo donde solo el intelecto puede ponernos al nivel del 1% del 1%, y de la misma forma me ayudan a mi a reflexionar un poco sobre todo lo que ocurre y a asentar los conceptos en la mente, ya que este universo va muy rápido y nunca para.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## frisch (15 Dic 2016)

Una explicación que, en realidad, no explica nada (en mi opinión) porque estoy convencido de que la partida se juega en un lugar más allá, pero bueno, el artículo podría acercar a la realidad a las ovejas que van tan alegremente al matadero (sin saberlo).

*La economía son habas contadas*

acratas: La Economía no es una ciencia Son habas contadas


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, veo con agrado que el "patio" anda hoy animado por aquí...

# Energía libre: Realmente, ya dije antes de que se iniciará el SGE de que NADA iba a cambiar en el mercado del Oro y así ha sido. ¿Por qué? Simple: el "cotarro" lo manejan los "MISMOS", ya tengan los ojos achinados o no, la tez más oscura o no... pero la "jeta", lo que se dice la "mala leche", la siguen ostentando los MISMOS... Por tanto, NADA nuevo bajo el Sol y lo demás pura MANDANGA.

Y mira te dejo una noticia que te hará "entender" mejor la cuestión y también las "medidas" que se están tomando en la India...

- Indians still fancy gold, land, says study (taggit)

Y es que el artículo deja bien CLARITO que en la India el Oro ocupa el 49,83% de los activos FÍSICOS y los bienes raíces le siguen con un 41,94%... ¿Alguien todavía NO entiende por qué está sucediendo lo que está sucediendo en la India? Y también el "experimento" que subyace en todo este "cacao"...

# asqueado: Hola, viejo amigo. Hombre, tú llevas mucho más tiempo que yo en esto de los MPs, a fin de cuentas los precios de compra que he dado no son tan lejanos: 2004-2006... aunque yo ya compré Oro en otro "formato" (joyas) en años bastante más anteriores a éstos.

Y respecto a la caída en los MPs, NADA que NO indicáramos por aquí en su momento y sigo manteniendo los mismos precios objetivos para el Oro: $1091,50 - $1056,20... Y en la Plata los $15,083 y de ahí para abajo: $14,174 - $13,803... Sin embargo, los mercados de los MPs podrían girarse violentamente al alza cuando pase la actual euforia bursátil y empiecen a caer Ostias como Panes... y que caerán, de eso NO tengo la menor duda.

Y, lamentablemente, ya NO dispongo de más tiempo y mañana miraré de "actualizarme" en el hilo y otras materias que suelo tocar.

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (15 Dic 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> Recordamos....."Un poquito de paciencia para ver el desenlace y preparado, en todo caso, para nuestra segunda compra de metales...que muy probablemente intentemos ejecutar en dos movimientos...1180/16,30....1120/15,3"
> 
> Me encanta que los planes salgan bien....ya estamos dentro....diversificamos un poquito...maples para plata y oro con krugers...
> ...




hola a todos...
no ha pasado tanto desde que empezamos con este mundo metalero y la verdad....me encanta que los planes salgan bien.
tercera compra...y además financiada porque llevo corto en metales (papel) mucho rato....
tal y como dijimos, en 1060 y 14,3....picaremos otro poco...pero con el convencimiento de que veremos precios de derribo en lo próximos meses....

veo un poco de desánimo por el foro....animo a todos los compañeros que estén sufriendo en esta bajada...que valoren poder activar hedge en repuntes...y para todos...y lo dice un novato en estas lides...esta cobertura es muy sensata...y como inversión también va a tener retorno... además, pensad..... personalmente prefiero que se quede en ese punto (2.000$) y no se constituya en una operación espectacular. (5.000-10.000$)...porque aunque tuviéramos mas posibilidades y/o riqueza.... no es el mundo que me gustaría para mi hija en el futuro....

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2016)

Hola, silverbio: ¿Desanimados por aquí? NO, no nos conoces... Los "metaleros" que andamos por este hilo ATESORAMOS y, por tanto, NO ESPECULAMOS con el metal FÍSICO que poseemos. Es más, la mayoría tenemos la pretensión de utilizarlo lo más tarde posible y en mi caso NUNCA... Sobran comentarios, ¿No?

Además, para el que ATESORA cuanto más barato sea aquello en que lo hace MUCHO MEJOR... Por otro lado e insisto en ello, se ha de utilizar dinero que NO se vaya a necesitar en el larguísimo plazo... Se debe considerar como un "seguro", "valor refugio", etc., etc. Y para la "especulación" en los MPs ya existe el formato "papel"...

Por supuesto, que casi NADIE de los que andamos por aquí queremos ver precios "astronómicos" en los MPs, porque de ser así estaríamos viviendo un mundo que NO valdría la pena vivir y ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> veo un poco de desánimo por el foro....animo a todos los compañeros que estén *sufriendo *en esta bajada.....



Las bajadas son como en la bici, para disfrutarlas; cuando haya subidas ya veremos si pedaleamos o tenemos suficiente


----------



## racional (15 Dic 2016)

Ahora parece que si se va a los 800.







Análisis por Elliott: SP500, oro, crudo y eurodólar - Rankia


----------



## conde84 (16 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ahora parece que si se va a los 800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora si, las otras 300 veces que los has dicho se ve que eran de broma.


----------



## veismuler (16 Dic 2016)

Bueno...sr racional...como análisis técnico no está mal...la verdad es que 770 u 800 es un precio objetivo...
son precios objetivos por la fórmula del 0,4 de la subida o del 0,6...que lo suelen emplear mucho en periodos de depresión.
Y como tal todos los índices igual...incluso aquellas acciones que tanto te gustan y creo que has mencionado como amazón (la verdad es que ya no me acuerdo)
Y eso me hace pensar que el 0,4 de 20000 del dow jones pues es...8000 figura o lo que es lo mismo...con la dilatación son 7900...
Así que para próximos años el dow estará por ahí...y correlativamente amazon, google, facebook, bank of america, las telecos, todo el panorama mundial andará por ahí.
Y como lo suelen ejecutar (las bajadas siempre son más pronunciadas que las subidas), en unos 18 meses si miramos la historia...pues creo que en el 2018 se verán esas cotas..
Todo esto si no explota antes y la crisis se agudizara.
Pero por encima de ondas elliot, velas negras japonesas, y gilipolleces varias (con perdón), está la realidad de que la próxima crisis pasa siempre cuando los índices están en máximos y hay cierto periodo de consolidación..
En fin, que a 770 en el oro...hipoteco hasta las chapas de coca-cola..
Feliz mañana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# ¿"racional"? Je,je,je... Vd. sigue erre que erre, a pesar de que pasan los días, los meses y los años... y sigue sin "acertar", perooooo va "mejorando" y ahora ha subido Vd. el precio objetivo a los $800 cuando anteriormente estuvo Vd. dando la vara por aquí "anclado" en los $750 de Harry Dent... ¿O ya no lo recuerda? Parece ser que prefiere ahora el análisis de las Ondas de Elliott que acompañan a su siempre breve comentario y es que "argumentar" es algo sumamente complejo para Vd. y lo entiendo, créame...

En fin, SIEMPRE digo que NO hay NADA IMPOSIBLE, pero oíga (SÍ, Vd.) si se vieran esos precios le aseguro que haría un notable esfuerzo para proveerme de ese metal precioso que a Vd. tanta ¿"repulsión"? le produce. Sin embargo, lo veo tan improbable... ¿Por qué? Ya no por "sentido común" (escaso, como Vd. ya conoce...), sino porque muy pocas mineras "oreras" pueden extraer a esos precios, vamos que son contadas y tampoco podrían aguantar por mucho tiempo. SÍ, ya sé que Vd. NO tiene NI pajolera idea de cómo funciona esto de la Minería, pero bueno antes de escribir sobre según qué cosas hay que informarse un "poquito", ¿No?

Resumiendo: Sr. "racional" siga con sus "pronósticos" y Ojalá se hagan realidad. No sabe Vd. lo Felices que seríamos por estos lares... Y mire qué paradojas tiene el "destino" o lo que sea, pero los que vamos en FÍSICO en los MPs nos la "pela" si la cotización sube o baja. SIEMPRE lo consideramos bien como un "acierto" o bien como una "oportunidad"... Creo que en el "papel" es más difícil dormir tranquilo con la complacencia con la que nosotros lo hacemos con "nuestro" particular formato.

Y dejo esto en mi línea...

- War On Cash Spreads To India | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ahora parece que si se va a los 800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aunque eso pasase, en el mercado no se podria conseguir una onza a esos precios.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2016)

Esto acabará pasando factura a la Economía americana...

https://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-shale-gas-industry-countdown-to-disaster/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ¿Guerra por la verdad?: La persecución que le aguarda a los medios independientes en EE.UU.- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## External (16 Dic 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Aquí os dejo un artículo de la CNBC: 2016 ha sido un dead-cat bounce, el oro sigue "pabajo" desde hace 3 años... 

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/16/gold-is-at-risk-of-doing-something-it-hasnt-since-the-early-1990s.html

El oro ha perdido -17% desde Julio y si termina 2016 en rojo (le queda poco recorrido) sería el 4o año consecutivo en el que el metal ha registrado una tal racha de pérdidas. La última vez fué de 1988 a 1992.

El oro se hundió esta semana después de que la Reserva Federal anunciara que planea elevar las tasas de interés de Estados Unidos por primera vez este año y prevea otros tres aumentos en 2017. Los rendimientos del Tesoro subieron, al igual que el índice del dólar, empujando al oro hacia abajo.

El oro podría estar sujeto a un período sostenido de pérdidas, ya que sus niveles actuales guardan similitudes con los de principios de los años 2000.

" Como sabemos, el precio del oro depende del sentimiento de los inversores, el dólar y las tasas de interés. En este momento, el sentimiento, las tasas de interés y todo lo demás está subiendo. No hay razón para tener ese "seguro" que es el oro. Nosotros vemos una clara tendencia bajista - no habrá un gran cambio pronto ", dijo Erin Gibbs, director de inversiones de S & P Global.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Dic 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Creo que tal vez sea cierto, son las *14:49h el oro está a 1.132,35$ * haré un pronóstico bajista y habrá comprobación empírica de que tal vez la naturaleza haya hecho en mi maravillas como dice un cántico católico.
> 
> La predicción: *el oro se hundirá, bajará, semana negra para los metales, esta tarde de jueves y mañana, la semana que viene la gran debacle, el oro a 900$ *
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (16 Dic 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> .../...
> 
> En fin, que a 770 en el oro...hipoteco hasta las chapas de coca-cola..
> Feliz mañana a todos.



Mal asunto, en todos los sentidos, si consume usted Coca Cola.

Buena suerte en los negocios.


----------



## frisch (16 Dic 2016)

*Noticias desde Grecia.*

_En las montañas alrededor de la ex-provincia de Trikala, el balance de la temporada, así como de la época, en este mes de diciembre de 2016, cambia sustancialmente. Las primeras nieves han caído pero todavía no han manchado del todo el bello paisaje. Los habitantes se preparan, los pequeños hoteles y las tabernas no tienen muchos clientes, pero las (escasas) reservas, por las fiestas, aportan algo de optimismo al ambiente.

“Nada que ver con lo que ocurría antes de la crisis y de los excesos”, “Nos hemos acostumbrado al cambio; nuestros precios no pueden bajar más, los clientes griegos o pueden pagar o ya no volverán, no hay punto medio… “ No hay punto medio, esa es la realidad".

Mientras se van preparando los dulces de Navidad y las decoraciones que la acompañan, un cierto “life style”, manifiestamente, “a prueba de bomba”, algunos propietarios de hoteles nos comentan las nuevas preocupaciones que sobrevuelan el ambiente que se supone es ahora de fiesta. "Desde hace ya un tiempo, las ONG extranjeras que se ocupan … de la suerte de los inmigrantes y de los refugiados, visitan las zonas de montaña de la Grecia del Norte. Estos tour-operadores del meta-mundo europeísta, o de su más allá geopolítico, se ponen en contacto con los hoteleros de estas regiones, para proponerles el alquiler de sus hoteles en contrato anual, renovable".

La prensa griega no publica una sola línea sobre estos “micro-eventos” pero difunde, de buen grado, las últimas noticias llegadas desde la Comisión Europea que hablan del “deseado” regreso a Grecia de un importante número de inmigrantes y de refugiados que los países metropolitanos del Eurocamp no quieren tener ya, ni acogerlos en su casa. Espacio Schengen obliga a ello.

Los hoteleros de esta zona están muy preocupados. He podido hablar con ellos, están consternados y, por decirlo todo, divididos (incluso dentro de las propias familias): “Esta gente, las de las ONG extranjeras, han aparecido por aquí hace apenas un mes. No vienen por casualidad, han obtenido la información a través de la Administración Regional, e incluso, me parece que a través de los bancos. Los bancos, porque ellos saben de sobra cuál es nuestra situación. Conocen al dedillo las deudas impagables de esta o aquella empresa del sector”

“Nuestro sector está pillado. Para algunos, o es el banco, mediante los “fondos buitres”, los que se harán con los hoteles o, sino, habrá que aceptar la solución … de acoger a inmigrantes y refugiados. O, sino, luchar por un turismo de calidad … urgentemente. ¡Qué vida! Las ONG nos proponen recibir a 100 inmigrantes (cuando la capacidad del hotel lo permita) y por un precio de 27€/persona, por día, comidas incluidas. Todo ello con un contrato por un año, renovable"._

Ésta es la (pequeña) realidad de todos los días no contada, ni por TVE, ni la Sexta, ni Público, ni eldiario.es, ni Le Monde, ni Euronews, ni ... nadie que, finalmente, mama y vive de las mamandurrias, sean de éste, de Soros o del de la moto.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2016)

Azvalor está perdiendo una fortuna en su apuesta por las mineras de oro.

El mercado está fortaleciendo el dólar y matando al oro.


----------



## Tons (16 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esto acabará pasando factura a la Economía americana...
> 
> https://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-shale-gas-industry-countdown-to-disaster/
> 
> Saludos.



Buenisimo artículo fernando

Me encantaría saber la TRE real (Tasa de retorno energético) tanto del gas de esquisto como de tight oil. He leido demasiadas estimaciones con mucha variación entre ellas sobre dichas TRE´s, quizas John Galt me puede echar una manoienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2016)

Hola, Tons: Aprovecho que andas por aquí para dejarte unos vídeos que te interesarán a ti y a otros conforeros. Y de paso atiendo a unas peticiones privadas efectuadas en tal sentido.

- Edad Media :ocuHistory:: - YouTube

- Documental LA SALVAJE EDAD MEDIA Documentales en español - YouTube

También dejo este artículo "metalero"...

Gold Markets in 2016: A Complicated Tale

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo...

- La CIA y una insólita operación contra Donald Trump - tiempoar.com.ar

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Dic 2016)

Pues como ya hablé con jhongalt..como cascar hay que cascar...y aunque aquí la máxima sea poseer en el buen sentido y la mínima el análisis técnico..voy a dar mi humilde opinión de lo que nos vamos a encontrar en los próximos días o lo más probable que pueda acontecer...
Nuestro bien preciado se ha situado en un canal bajista de corto plazo...que lo pueden hacer de medio y largo plazo, con suelo en los precios actuales y con techo en los 1200..así que para que esto se fuera para arriba, y romper el canal que viene desde septiembre, debería pasar los 1200.
Así que puede rondar los próximos días entre los 1120 y los 1160 para ir a buscar el techo del canal en los 1200..pero sería una trampa para bobos y posiblemente el periodo bajista no haya concluido en los 1120, y sí primera parada 1050...segunda parada 1000-980 y tercera parada los 800...
Todo esto para "cascar" porque la tendencia de largo sigue siendo alcista aunque tengamos que ver precios un poco de mayor derribo.
Así que estamos en precios para seguir pillando y acumulando..
Vamos, que el que se pille una alfonsina, un soberanito, un gallito o un ángel...al mes y alguno que lo sustituya en plata por 10 panditas...(cada uno, en las medidas de sus posibilidades), bien hará.
Feliz finde a todos...


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Dic 2016)

Tons dijo:


> Buenisimo artículo fernando
> 
> Me encantaría saber la TRE real (Tasa de retorno energético) tanto del gas de esquisto como de tight oil. He leido demasiadas estimaciones con mucha variación entre ellas sobre dichas TRE´s, quizas John Galt me puede echar una manoienso:



Hola Tons, posiblemente lo conozcas, pero por si te pudiera servir... las hipótesis que toman para calcular la NER son argumentables.

Energy Return on Investment (EROI) for Forty Global Oilfields Using a Detailed Engineering-Based Model of Oil Production

Se que te debo mi opinión sobre Hills Group y su modelo, pero estoy literalmente desbordado por el trabajo y posiblemente me quede sin vacaciones. Ha sido un el mejor año para mí empresa a pesar de los precios actuales del Brent y la clave es la anticipación... veremos cómo irá el 2017.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# veismuler: En fin, ya veremos... pero llevo años esperando "mis" $978 y NO, de momento, sigo sin verlos, aunque está claro que están demonizando a base de bien al Oro y NO hay que descartar NADA. Han hecho mucha "sangre", sobre todo en el sector minero, y no tenemos indicios claros de que vayan a parar, más bien todo lo contrario: el USD sigue muy fuerte y los índices bursátiles van a toda vela... Quizás, veamos otro panorama cuando el escenario se revierta y que lo hará. Es que viendo las valoraciones alcanzadas en las Bolsas, NO se justifican éstas de ninguna de las maneras, máxime si tenemos en cuenta cuál es la situación REAL en el mundo económico-financiero. Evidentemente, NO el que nos "venden"...

Lo mejor, lo que comentas: seguir comprando poco a poco, es decir PROMEDIANDO en el tiempo y que es lo que venimos "aconsejando" por este hilo. Eso SÍ -y me reitero en ello- dinero que NO se vaya a precisar en mucho tiempo. SIEMPRE serán una opción "alternativa" los MPs teniendo en cuenta que esta forma de llevar la Economía mundial NO es sostenible en el tiempo, al menos con los parámetros actuales...

Y dejo esto por si alguno sigue teniendo "dudas" sobre lo que está ocurriendo alrededor del Oro... 

- COMEX we have a problem: "When Gold Goes Above 1430 we Whack it"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/politica/15664-eeuu-busca-ahora-desestabilizar-bielorrusia

- Turks Seek Gold More Than Liras in Response to Erdoganâ€™s Call - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda... en un país de CIEGOS, SORDOS y MUDOS. Más tarde, ya llegarán las "lamentaciones"...

- La decadencia de España

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda... en un país de CIEGOS, SORDOS y MUDOS. Más tarde, ya llegarán las "lamentaciones"...
> 
> - La decadencia de España
> 
> Saludos.



Esta en nuestros genes... 

Leed este buen articulo de El Mundo (La de los tristes destinos)

La de los tristes destinos | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO

Seguimos igual?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Este es otro de aquellos artículos que merece ser leído y "reflexionado"... 

- www.peakprosperity.com/blog/104368/money-under-fire

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Dic 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Sí, pero entonces querido fernando, Orwell o no Orwell, porque creo recordar que hace no tanto tanto tiempo, un año o dos, me tratabas de Orwellista, cuando en tu opinión, en aquellos tiempos. el Orwellismo era ... pues lo que era ...
> 
> Por supuesto que 1984 es ahora en 2016 y más que lo será en 2017 y siguientes.
> 
> ...



Estimado Frisch...no lo dude Vd. ni por un momento.

Es verdaderamente pasmoso la manipulación que ejercen los medios...aberrante...no es ya que mal interpreten los eventos ...es que directamente si es necesario SE LOS INVENTAN¡¡¡

Pego unas palabras del propio George Orwell que otro buen y generoso forero aporto el otro día, y que me erizaron los pelos, por su certeza y veracidad ya en tiempos de nuestra guerra civil.

Aporte del buen forero KORIEL:

"Esto pensaba George Orwell de los periodistas españoles en 1938, cuando pasó una temporada en nuestro país; parece que las cosas no han cambiado mucho desde entonces:

*«Ya de joven me había fijado en que ningún periódico cuenta nunca con fidelidad cómo suceden las cosas, pero en España vi por primera vez noticias de prensa que no tenían ninguna relación con los hechos, ni siquiera la relación que se presupone en una mentira corriente. (...) En realidad vi que la historia se estaba escribiendo no desde el punto de vista de lo que había ocurrido, sino desde el punto de vista de lo que tenía que haber ocurrido». (...) Estas cosas me parecen aterradoras, porque me hacen creer que incluso la idea de verdad objetiva está desapareciendo del mundo. A fin de cuentas, es muy probable que estas mentiras, o en cualquier caso otras equivalentes, pasen a la historia. ¿Cómo se escribirá la historia? (...) Sin embargo, es evidente que se escribirá una historia, la que sea, y cuando hayan muerto los que la recuerden, se aceptará universalmente. Así que, a todos los efectos prácticos, la mentira se habrá convertido en verdad. (...) El objetivo tácito de esa argumentación es un mundo de pesadilla en el que el jefe, o la camarilla gobernante, controlan no sólo el futuro sino también el pasado. Si el jefe dice de tal o cual acontecimiento que no ha sucedido, pues no ha sucedido; si dice que dos y dos son cinco, dos y dos serán cinco.*»"

Para mi es sobrecogedor lo que expone...ciertamente es un reflejo de la peor de las tiranías, LA DE LA MEMORIA COLECTIVA...es simplemente destruir la historia del hombre.

Realmente me produjo angustia hasta reconsiderar por la noche lo que dice Orwell...angustia intelectual...

Y en Siria o en Ukrania estamos sufriendo manipulaciones tremendas de lo que allí está ocurriendo.

Da la impresión de que a las élites que nos esclavizan y atontan, se les hubiera olvidado lo que es el decoro intelectual...

Dios nos proteja y ampare. Vaya tiempos más oscuros se nos vienen encima. :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hoy JohnGalt y yo mismo hemos enlazado dos artículos que nos vienen a decir más o menos lo que tú nos has colocado de Orwell: Seguimos estando "anclados" en lo que parece ser el ¿"Destino"? de un país venido a menos a medida que va pasando el tiempo... aunque tampoco por ahí "fuera" están para "tirar cohetes". Hace tiempo que escribí que nuestro "mundo" se asemeja a un portaaviones a la deriva... hasta que acabe colisionando o hundiéndose.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> .../...
> 
> (



Muchas gracias b-r-a-x-t-o-n por tu comentario y por la cita del propio Orwell.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Dic 2016)

asqueado dijo:


> Estimado Fernando cuanta razon tienes, nosotros los "viejos" hemos visto de todo, sobre los MPs, el oro y la plata que yo tambien tengo no es para hacer negocio, es como un refugio para lo que queda poco para que llegue, las monedas que tengamos sera un recuerdo en el pasado, en beneficio de los bancos y politicos y tendremos numeros en un ordenador que en un momento dado nos vacilaran con darnos lo que quieran a pagar con un pedazo de plastico y nos diran lo que tenemos que comprar o no. Cuando hablas de 400-600$ el oro, te quedas corto, yo lo he comprado incluso a mejor precio, recuerdo por los años 50-60-70 la clase media que se iba formando, compraba articulos, que hoy han podido vender por necesidades economicas y gracias a ello han podido salir para poder terminar el mes, pagar la luz, etc. Y ya no te digo las historias que me contaba mi abuela que era cosaria entre varios pueblos y la ciudad y me decia que despues de la contienda, los papeles no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero, pero el que tenia monedas de plata-oro, pasaron menos hambre, que el que no tenia nada, incluso partian a trozos el metal para pagar lo que compraban. Y un consejo que doy es que los metales hay que tenerlos fisicamente, mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando. Aquel que este continuamente mirando la cotizaciones de los metales, no es buen metalero, algunos quieren comprar para hacer negocio al dia siguiente y asi saldran escaldados.
> un abrazo y cuidate




El hambre que quito mi abuela y sus 5 hermanos pequeños (huérfanos tras ser fusilados mis bisabuelos porque a mi bisabuela se le ocurrió ceder una casa a los de Largo Caballero...les costo la vida...) gracias a los duros de plata que mi abuelo tenía la manía (panadero él, su hermano también fusilado por el mismo motivo era sastre y hacía lo mismo) de echarlos en un tarro de cristal y esconderlo en la casa.

Los duros de plata...como nos lo contaba a sus nietos siendo niños...


----------



## frisch (18 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hoy JohnGalt y yo mismo hemos enlazado dos artículos que nos vienen a decir más o menos lo que tú nos has colocado de Orwell: Seguimos estando "anclados" en lo que parece ser el ¿"Destino"? de un país venido a menos a medida que va pasando el tiempo... aunque tampoco por ahí "fuera" están para "tirar cohetes". Hace tiempo que escribí que nuestro "mundo" se asemeja a un portaaviones a la deriva... hasta que acabe colisionando o hundiéndose.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches Fernando,

Resulta que Orwell no habla, para nada, de éste o aquel país, sino que habla de un "sistema" que en mi opinión ya ha llegado.

Yo no hablo ni de España, ni de Francia, ni de Italia, ni de Grecia e, incluso, ni de Alemania (por ceñirme al Sacrosanto Imperio de la Unión Europea)


Sino al sistema en el que usted, Fernando, o acepta nuestras reglas de juego, o, lo eliminamos.

¡Así de sencillo!

Ya puede usted tener conocimientos de defensa personal, ya puede usted tener onzas de oro, alubias, o lo que usted quiera.

Que sepa que las reglas del juego las ponemos nosotros.

Si se porta bien, seremos clementes.

Sino, seremos inclementes.

¡Escoja!

Bienvenido a 1984


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Dic 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> *veo un poco de desánimo por el foro....animo a todos los compañeros que estén sufriendo en esta bajada...que valoren poder activar hedge en repuntes...y para todos...y lo dice un novato en estas lides...esta cobertura es muy sensata.*..y como inversión también va a tener retorno... además, pensad..... personalmente prefiero que se quede en ese punto (2.000$) y no se constituya en una operación espectacular. (5.000-10.000$)...porque aunque tuviéramos mas posibilidades y/o riqueza.... no es el mundo que me gustaría para mi hija en el futuro....
> 
> Saludos.



Sufriendo???

Vd. sabe que yo no cuento con los x0.000 euros que llevo invertidos en metales?? Que no los necesito...que es como si no existieran...que espero acordarme de ellos en mi tumba, CUANDO SE LOS VAYA A LEGAR A MIS DOS HIJAS¡¡¡

Como ha dicho otro buen forero por aquí...pido a Dios que no me tenga que acordar de los mp hasta el lecho de mi muerte¡¡¡

Al menos que mis chicas tengan un poco menos negro su futuro...por el exceso de precaución de su padre...

Yo estoy esperando con los brazos abiertos esas onzas a 700 u 800 dolares...el dinerillo que Don Roberto Centeno me convenció de sacar de donde estaba y ponerlo en dolares hace 4 años va a ir un 60% a plata...y un 40% a oro...y estoy esperando que el spot cruce ese rubicón...

Será la oportunidad que tuve hace 10 o 12 años y por no tener la información debida, QUE AHORA SI TENGO, no aproveche...

Y esas onzas irán al mismo sitio...al cajón del olvido "interesado"...


Dios me perdone y no malinterprete mis intenciones...rechazo la opulencia...rechazo el tratar de diferente manera a las personas en base al dinero que tengan...ojala todos llevásemos escrito en la frente lo que de verdad somos.

Me alegra ver a alguien tan estimado para mi como Maese Bertok por estos lares...a ver si le conseguimos traer a este redil...METALERO y preparándose para el MAD MAX...

:rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La reforma laboral intangible

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Dic 2016)

Una nueva restriccion en India

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/19/indi...ictions-on-deposits-of-demonetized-notes.html

Pero como os contaba, los corruptos encuentran sus vias, fijaos:

India's New Bank Notes Already Being Used For Corruption: Foreign Media

Y mientras tanto, la pobre gente, sufriendo y cada vez mas esclava...

Es cada dia mas evidente que es un ensayo de algo que va a llegar a otros lugares, y que por supuesto, hara que los mas poderosos lo sean mas... 

Bona nit


----------



## Orooo (19 Dic 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Una pregunta que no viene a cuento en lo que se esta comentando en estos momentos en el hilo.

Es sobre la pureza del oro en diferentes monedas.

Hay monedas que con 999 de puereza otras con 9999 y hay unas canadienses con 99999.

Segun especificaciones las de 99999 son las mas puras que se pueden conseguir, pero el peso real de la moneda es el mismo que el de una moneda de "menos pureza" asi como la misma onza de oro.

Por ejemplo:
Una momeda de una onza de Roaring Grizzly de Canada tiene una pureza de 99999 y una Maple Leaf de Canada tiene una pureza de 9999, pero las dos tienen exactamente el mismo peso y mismo contenido en oro.

Como es eso posible??

Es algo real o es mas una estrategia de marketing?

Por que no le encuentro sentido por ningun lado.
Mas aun cuando en estos momentos la moneda de Roaring Grizzly en Coininvest por ejemplo vale en euros lo mismo o menos que otras monedas con menor pureza y mismo peso en oro que otras.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2016)

Hola, Oro: NO le des mayor importancia... Es una característica que tienen las monedas canadienses. Y, en el fondo, tampoco les concede un mayor Premium, sino que éste ya viene por el número de la tirada o si hay algún detalle conmemorativo en la misma.

Si no eres coleccionista, Orooo, prima aquellas monedas que sean más baratas...

# frisch: Bienvenido al próximo 2017... Yo 1984 ya lo dejé mucho más atrás en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Dic 2016)

_Turquía : el embajador ruso en Ankara acaba de ser asesinado por bala.

Un hombre ha disparado sobre Andreï Karlov mientras visitaba una exposición de arte en la capital turca

El diplomático ha sido trasladado al hospital pero, finalmente, ha fallecido._

¿Sarajevo 1914?

_No se pierdan.... la continuación de nuestra magnífica novela

_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2016)

Como han dicho otros por ahí, da igual que inviertas en papiroflexia, patchwork ó en muebles de ébano...te fockearan el esfínter si ó si...:


----------



## frisch (19 Dic 2016)

_Berlín: un camión se abalanza sobre un mercado de navidades en pleno centro de Berlín provocando por lo menos un muerto_

No se pierdan la próxima entrega de nuestra magnífica novela radiofónica, "Lo que el viento se llevó".


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Asesinan al embajador de Rusia en Ankara (foto, vídeo)

- El mercado navideño de Berlín en el que un camión embistió a la multitud (en vivo)

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Dic 2016)

... la inminente venganza del lado Chino ...

Fernando ya manifestaste en varios post que los cuentos chinos no te van, que poco confías de lo que allí viene, es decir que tú no comel calne de lata que cole, pero aún así algo postearé, algo sumamente interesante de la gran China. 

Hoy Andy Hoffman publica un post con el sugerente título: “El final de la Guerra de divisas, la venganza del lado Chino”.

Todo el artículo en sí es interesante, comienza con que el epicentro de la manipulación del mercado y la colusión del cártel, es el país sin nombre – quedaros con esto pues sumamente importante para entender la tesis que sostiene – es el llamado "Fondo de Estabilización Cambiaria" que es el sistema para encubrir la bajada de la cotización de los metales preciosos, apoyado a través de bonos por el comité de “Operaciones de Mercado Abierto" de la Fed, con el objetivo de mantener el esquema ponzi del dinero fiat... continúa con la subida de tipos, la retirada de efectivo, los fenómenos orwellianos de las noticias, etc etc hacia el final hace referencia al asunto Chinil y es aquí el aspecto que detallo:

Esto pasó en China entre el día de ayer y el de antes de ayer (eso escribe Andy Hoffman):

1.-- Devalúa el Yuan a su nivel más bajo en nueve años, provocando una fuga espectacular de capitales

2.—Pone a la venta en masa los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, para gener cash y detener la sangría de la fuga de dinero. 

3.—La prensa de China advierte de una posible invasión de la "República de China" - es decir, de Taiwán - unos días después de que Donald Trump tuvo la audacia de violar la política de "una sola China" mediante el reconocimiento de la existencia de Taiwán.

4.-- El mercado de bonos de China destruyó 18 meses de ganancias en una sola sesión de negociación.

5. - El gobierno chino muy enojado con Donald Trump (y Barack Obama) por entrometerse en su política para el Mar del Sur de China, confiscó un drón submarino estadounidense no tripulado; ¡¡flagrante acto de agresión!!. 

la conclusión en el título: “El final de la Guerra de divisas, la venganza del lado Chino”.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9832745842H11690&redirect=False

__________

Andrew Maguire opina que el ataque proviene del Banco Internacional de Pagos

Whistleblower Andrew Maguire Just Exposed The Sinister Reason For The Surgical Attack In The Gold Market As Shocking Amount Of Gold Flows Into China & India | King World News


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Azvalor está perdiendo una fortuna en su apuesta por las mineras de oro.
> 
> El mercado está fortaleciendo el dólar y matando al oro.



¿No jodas que el crash oilero se esta trasladando al sector orero ?
mal roollo


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Dic 2016)

El cartel está atacando con fuerza, también sonaba la orquesta antes de hundirse el Titanic. En el supuesto de que también comprara físico posiblemente lo haya hecho a precio inferior al coste de producción. 

Publicado hoy: *Desmitificar la propaganda de metales preciosos*

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...ffman&article=9837610478H11690&redirect=False


----------



## timi (21 Dic 2016)

saludos ,,, yo ya me he hecho un auto regalito , en este caso de plata .
felices fiestas y ha disfrutar de estos días:X

dejo esto

SERIAS DUDAS SOBRE EL ASESINATO DEL EMBAJADOR RUSO EN TURQUÍA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## atom ant (21 Dic 2016)

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2016/12/21/india-confisca-el-oro-policia-y-agentes-del-gobierno-entran-en-las-casas-joyerias-y-templos-religiosos-para-llevarse-el-oro-los-principales-bancos-mundiales-exigiran-el-pago-de-la-deuda-en-oro/


----------



## Orooo (21 Dic 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2016/12/21/india-confisca-el-oro-policia-y-agentes-del-gobierno-entran-en-las-casas-joyerias-y-templos-religiosos-para-llevarse-el-oro-los-principales-bancos-mundiales-exigiran-el-pago-de-la-deuda-en-oro/




Para flipar...

Y luego dicen que el oro no sirve para nada y es una tonteria... Y ahora lo saquean con ansia como en las peliculas de piratas.

Si es que se les ve el plumero!!


Veremos eso tambien en Europa?


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Dic 2016)

Oro...que oro...yo no conozco ningún oro...

Pico y pala...un paseíto por nuestro bosque de montaña favorito...y yaaaa...

Problema resuelto.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Dic 2016)

Buscando mas fuentes de la noticia no aparece mas sobre el tema, solo páginas italianas ienso:ienso:ienso:.

Ni buscando en prensa y páginas hindues aparece nada de esto, va a ser que no, por suerte .


----------



## Orooo (21 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buscando mas fuentes de la noticia no aparece mas sobre el tema, solo páginas italianas ienso:ienso:ienso:.
> 
> Ni buscando en prensa y páginas hindues aparece nada de esto, va a ser que no, por suerte .




Aqui hay algo:


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-07/india-confiscates-gold-even-jewelry-raids-******-money



No entiendo nada. Intento insertar y no me deja, en los asteriscos del enlace deberia poner la palabra "******" y en su lugar aparecen asteriscos.

Si copiais el enlace y sustituis los asteriscos por "******" os sale el enlace.


Nada que no hay manera...


La palabra es "hidd en" pero sin el espacio entre la d y la e. En ingles es oculto, pero no me deja poner esa palabra.


----------



## Orooo (21 Dic 2016)

Parece que la noticia de el saqueo del oro no es cierta.
Lo que es cierto es que han puesto un impuesto para el oro.


La India gravar


----------



## veismuler (21 Dic 2016)

Pues al Eladio ese se le suponía hasta ahora buenas maneras...menuda metedura de pata...


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Parece que la noticia de el saqueo del oro no es cierta.
> Lo que es cierto es que han puesto un impuesto para el oro.
> 
> 
> La India gravar





Este enlace que nos pones es más interesante que lo indica ZeroHedge para este asunto; gracias.


----------



## josema82 (21 Dic 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2016/12/21/india-confisca-el-oro-policia-y-agentes-del-gobierno-entran-en-las-casas-joyerias-y-templos-religiosos-para-llevarse-el-oro-los-principales-bancos-mundiales-exigiran-el-pago-de-la-deuda-en-oro/



Buscando por webs de noticias indias no hay nada sobre que se entre por casas confiscando "en caliente" el oro, si ha habido noticias desde principios de diciembre de registros por blanqueo de capitales, a raíz de quitar los billetes grandes, en el que se han confiscado el oro, nada que no se haga en España en la misma situación..... también hay noticias de Indios que vuelven de Dubái cargados de Oro y se les confisca al sobrepasar el límite establecido, y mas noticias sobre el límite de compra de oro por persona, (marido, mujer casada, regalo boda) por temas de blanqueo....

Sinceramente, creo que "alguien" metió la coletilla de que entraban en las casa para asustar al personal. Si alguien encuentra alguna fuente en Hindú sobre el tema , me gustaría que la compartiera, ya que en 1h buscando en buscadores indios no he encontrado nada tan alarmante como "que entren en casa a llevarse tu oro", y menos por los templos….

Un saludo y seguid así por el Hilo, que muchos no aportamos pero os leemos con atención.

EDIT: Justo foreros ya han comentado mas o menos lo mismo. Gracias !!!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, sobre lo que está sucediendo en la India ya enlazamos noticias de los medios de comunicación hindúes. Y es como comenta josema82, pero claro tampoco existen en la India las mismas "garantías" que en España, así que el latrocinio estatal debe ser considerable. Y dejo un enlace de allí que lo explica bastante bien...

- Gold: No tax on jewellery/gold purchased out of disclosed income: Finance Ministry

Por cierto, ahora ando de viaje y poco puedo entrar en el hilo, así que seguramente lo haré hoy una vez más y estaré unos pocos días ausente o entraré de forma muy esporádica, por tanto aprovecho para desearos a todos unas Felices Fiestas y, evidentemente, un muy Próspero Año 2017.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Tampoco sería "extraño"...

- ¡Pillados in fraganti!: 10 OFICIALES DE LA OTAN capturados en un bunker dirigiendo a los TERRORISTAS en Alepo (Siria) | Falsasbanderas.com

# Charizato21: Sigue esperando "milagritos" de la China mandarina...

- PBOCâ€™s Shadow Banking Curbs Risk Deepening Junk Bond Rout - Bloomberg

Y de nuevo dejo noticias sobre lo que acontece en la India...

- Cash Confiscation and the Case for Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El futuro de las pensiones: ¡cómo nos engañan!

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (22 Dic 2016)

Ahora mismo el oro por los 1132 y sin señal de indicadores de que se vaya a dar la vuelta...Como decía el monologuista Leo Harlem "Esto va a petar"....
O cambia esto o entre hoy y mañana..."esto va a petar".
Si distribuyen....a comprar (todo el que pueda, claro)...
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Dic 2016)

La UE reforzará controles a dinero y oro para frenar financiación del terrorismo | Principales noticias | Reuters

Señal inequívoca...lo van a tirar por debajo de 800 dólares onza...o puede que más abajo.

AGARRAOS A VUESTROS PATRIMONIO MP COMO SI NO HUBIERA MAÑANA¡¡¡

Y reservad dinerito gueno para comprar bien bien mas abajo...

Quieren que los tenedores particulares suelten el jamón...


----------



## gurrumino (22 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> La UE reforzará controles a dinero y oro para frenar financiación del terrorismo | Principales noticias | Reuters
> 
> Señal inequívoca...lo van a tirar por debajo de 800 dólares onza...o puede que más abajo.
> 
> ...



:XX: Ains qué risa jojo, la financiación del terrorismo dicen.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Dic 2016)

Ruego a Dios me dé la oportunidad que perdí por no comprar cuando estaba a tan buen precio...y no es por egoísmo...yo no voy a disfrutar de ese capital. Seguiré con mi vida austera, espartana...

Dios nos dé esa oportunidad...

Aprovecho para desearos a todos, a tantos grandes y buenos foreros/personas por el año de enseñanza gratuita que me/nos habéis brindado.

Os deseo muchas salud y cariño en 2017...y una Feliz Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Dic 2016)

Es algo muy serio y dañino lo que pretende la escoria esta, de atribuir a algo tan de toda la vida como es el dinero en efectivo y el oro, como "cosas" de terroristas y delincuentes.

Me cago en la puta que los parió a todos, hijos de puta!!!

Me voy a tirar el resto de mi vida, trabajando y consumiendo lo mínimo, evitando dar de comer a políticos, banksters y basura no productora del sistema tan podrido en el que vivimos.

Por cierto, se habrá herniado el que ha redactado la noticia de mierda, no dice apenas nada pero ahí queda el rumor en la mente de las personas.


----------



## Orooo (22 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> Señal inequívoca...lo van a tirar por debajo de 800 dólares onza...o puede que más abajo.




No creo que eso pase, aunque digan que el oro vale 300 euros la onza, nadie te va a soltar una onza por esos euros.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> No creo que eso pase, aunque digan que el oro vale 300 euros la onza, nadie te va a soltar una onza por esos euros.



...pero, la pregunta es, en un supuesto hundimiento del precio oficial del joroo por debajo de los 1000 dólares la onza...

ALGÚN PROVEEDOR ESTARÁ DISPUESTO A VENDER A ESOS PRECIOS???

...porque...me da en la nariz que la demanda se va a disparar...

Y SI ESTÁN DISPUESTOS A VENDER A ESOS PRECIOS...LO AGUANTARÁ LA PRODUCCIÓN??? CUÁNTAS MINERAS SEGUIRAN EN EL NEGOCIO???

...se podría dar un "no mercado" como en el caso del pisito...pero no por falta de demanda...sino por falta de oferta???


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Dic 2016)

Estos malévolos que trapichean con los precios de todo no tienen límite.

Aquí hablamos de que como mucho bajaría a 800 Eur/OZT porque a menos no renta sacarlo del subsuelo. Entonces como lo hacian en 2006 con unos precios de risa comparados con los actuales y con el precio del petroleo mucho mas alto que ahora?

Tranquilmente podrían bajarlo a los 570 de 2007 o a los 325 de 2005 y entonces seguro que sería interesante pillar oro y plata como si no hubiera mañana, pero lo pagaríamos a 800 Eur. SEGURO.


----------



## el juli (22 Dic 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es algo muy serio y dañino lo que pretende la escoria esta, de atribuir a algo tan de toda la vida como es el dinero en efectivo y el oro, como "cosas" de terroristas y delincuentes.
> 
> Me cago en la puta que los parió a todos, hijos de puta!!!
> 
> ...



La famosa excusa del terrorismo y la delincuencia organizada...... PERMITIDOS por ellos

GENTUZA, DICTADORES


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tranquilmente podrían bajarlo a los 570 de 2007 o a los 325 de 2005 y entonces seguro que sería interesante pillar oro y plata como si no hubiera mañana, pero lo pagaríamos a 800 Eur. SEGURO.



Que sepas que yo *ya *encuentro proveedores que no venden, que solo compran.

No vas a ver ni un gramo a esos precios... ni en sueños.


----------



## External (22 Dic 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Ahora mismo el oro por los 1132 y sin señal de indicadores de que se vaya a dar la vuelta...



Parece que está formando suelo en los $1130.

Le queda -6% de recorrido hasta el 31/12 para cerrar el año tal cómo lo empezó ($1,065). Ha perdido -20% en los últimos 3 meses.

Con el dólar fuerte y hasta los próximos resultados de WS de finales de enero pueden llevar el oro dónde quieran, incluso bajo los $1,000... 

Un saludo


----------



## racional (22 Dic 2016)

External dijo:


> P
> Le queda -6% de recorrido hasta el 31/12 para cerrar el año tal cómo lo empezó ($1,065). Ha perdido -20% en los últimos 3 meses.



Esta es una década perdida del oro. Ya hay que pensar en la próxima.


----------



## DAVA (22 Dic 2016)

Aquí os paso el enlace donde podeís ver las medidas concretas que ha propuesto la Comisión Europea ayer 21.12.2016, a destacar que todas aquellas monedas de oro y otros metales preciosos serán objeto de un mayor control y se contabilizará como efectivo a la hora de ser declarado en aduana .Podrán ser resquisados aunque el valor de la suma de divisas, oro, etc , sea inferior a 10.000 euros si hay sospechas de que puedan tener origen delictivo .

El oro, esa reliquia bárbara que por una parte están intentando hundirlo y menospreciarlo los halcones de la banca, es ahora objeto de medidas legislativas de control y confiscación a nivel europeo.

En el anexo 1 se centran en las monedas:

_*2. The following commodities used as highly liquid stores of value shall be considered
cash in accordance with Article 2(1)(a)(iii):
(a) coins with a gold content of at least 90 %;
(b) bullion such as bars, nuggets or clumps with a gold content of at least 99,5 %.*
_

Cash controls - New proposal - European Commission


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Dic 2016)

Madrid, 22 dic (.).- La compra de oro como inversión ha crecido un 20 % en España en los últimos cinco años, por su atractivo como valor refugio, según la Sociedad Estatal de Metales Preciosos de Inversión (Sempi).


El mercado de inversión en oro crece un 20 % en España en cinco años

El mercado de inversión en oro crece un 20 % en España en cinco años Por Agencia EFE


----------



## josema82 (23 Dic 2016)

DAVA dijo:


> Aquí os paso el enlace donde podeís ver las medidas concretas que ha propuesto la Comisión Europea ayer 21.12.2016, a destacar que todas aquellas monedas de oro y otros metales preciosos serán objeto de un mayor control y se contabilizará como efectivo a la hora de ser declarado en aduana .Podrán ser resquisados aunque el valor de la suma de divisas, oro, etc , sea inferior a 10.000 euros si hay sospechas de que puedan tener origen delictivo .
> 
> El oro, esa reliquia bárbara que por una parte están intentando hundirlo y menospreciarlo los halcones de la banca, es ahora objeto de medidas legislativas de control y confiscación a nivel europeo.
> 
> ...



Eso es peligroso !!! hasta el mas tonto se va ha dar cuenta que es dinero !!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## el juli (23 Dic 2016)

El dinero nació de forma natural, era un bien más, con ciertas propiedades que lo hacían el más deseable, o lo que es lo mismo, el más líquido porque todo el mundo lo aceptaba a cambio de otros bienes --> MP

Y de eso hemos pasado a un dinero que es una estafa, que no vale nada y que sí vale para esclavizarnos.

Pronto nos quitarán hasta el papel, la última cualidad que tenía para preservar la privacidad.... y para evitar que la gente se desvíe del "buen camino", cerrarán tb la puerta a los MPs.

Esto es la "democracia", señores :XX::XX::XX:

Pero que conste que lo hacen por nuestro bien, para luchar contra el "terrorismo"


----------



## el_andorrano (23 Dic 2016)

Por un lado lo consideran efectivo y por otro algo dudoso....:bla::bla:

¿Cómo invertir el Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad?, Telediario - RTVE.es A la Carta

Felices Fiestas!!!!


----------



## joalan (23 Dic 2016)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Por un lado lo consideran efectivo y por otro algo dudoso....:bla::bla:
> 
> ¿Cómo invertir el Gordo de la Lotería de Navidad?, Telediario - RTVE.es A la Carta
> 
> Felices Fiestas!!!!



Ladrillo, Bolsa, deuda pública... No canceles la hipoteca... Nada de oro que es dudoso... Jojojo. Qué cracks


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Dic 2016)

josema82 dijo:


> Eso es peligroso !!! hasta el mas tonto se va ha dar cuenta que es dinero !!!! :XX::XX:



Todo el mundo se dará cuenta, más por el impacto mediático de las las opciones que barajan

5.4.1.3 Opción C: Ampliar la definición de "efectivo" en el reglamento, incluyendo oro y metales preciosos, y especificarlo en el CCR revisado (CCR: Cash Control Regulation).

______________________


Acabo de repasar por encima el documento con la propuesta del 21.12.2016,de 141 páginas, de la Comisión: "Proposal for a Regulation of the European Parliament and of the Council on controls on cash entering or leaving the Union and repealing Regulation (EC) No 1889/2005. (Brussels, 21.12.2016 SWD(2016) 470 final) 

Descargable desde el enlace facilitado: 

Cash controls - New proposal - European Commission


Como lo mío es el arte tomaros estos comentarios de forma laxa.

Me sorprende lo siguiente:

En el apartado 2.4.2 Consequences and size of the problem, comienzan indicando que los Estados miembros sospechaban que el efectivo ilícito (moneda, cash) se convierte en metales preciosos antes de salir o entrar en la UE con la intención de escapar a la obligación de declarar y sabiendo que esto puede convertirse en efectivo a un coste mínimo. *NO hay ninguna justificación numérica, tablas, datos, volúmenes, etc, nada de eso*, hacen referencia a dos informes que tampoco contienen datos estadísticos:

..1- Informe del FAFT (Home - Financial Action Task Force (FATF) ) “Lavado de dinero / terrorismo, Riesgos y vulnerabilidades asociados con el oro”

http://www.fatf-gafi.org/media/fatf...isks-vulnerabilities-associated-with-gold.pdf

En este informe salen ejemplos, “case study” de cómo se utiliza el oro en las transacciones, fuera del sistema bancario,para negocios ilícitos (soborno funcionarios en la India, pago de drogas en Colombia, joyeros lavan dinero del crimen en NY, minas ilegales en Ecuador…). Lo curioso es que se trata de casos singulares en los que sólo para algunos de los ejemplos, case study, se facilitan los datos del volumen que implica. 

…2. informe de Europol: informe estratégico sobre el uso del efectivo por grupos criminales como facilitador para el lavado de dinero

Why is cash still a king? A strategic Report on the use of cash by Criminal groups as a facilitator for money laundering | Europol

En todo el informe sólo se hace referencia a un caso, case Example, en el que se utilizó el oro para lavar cash por un grupo criminal de venta de cannabis.

En los argumentos del por qué de la legislación: NO hay ninguna justificación numérica, tablas, datos, volúmenes, etc, nada de eso

Sacad vuestras propias conclusiones.

Feliz Navidad


----------



## gurrumino (24 Dic 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Madrid, 22 dic (.).- La compra de oro como inversión ha crecido un 20 % en España en los últimos cinco años, por su atractivo como valor refugio, según la Sociedad Estatal de Metales Preciosos de Inversión (Sempi).
> 
> 
> El mercado de inversión en oro crece un 20 % en España en cinco años
> ...



Muy mala noticia, sobre todo por que se han dao cuenta ellos tamien :XX:, los muy hdp.


----------



## amador (24 Dic 2016)

Buenas.

Viendo lo que hace el oro los años anteriores (ha subido en Enero), parece buen momento para comprar alguna monedita con lo que nos haya sobrado del año ...

¿Cómo lo veis? 

Por otro lado, veo que hay escasez de oferta. Mi proveedor habitual no tiene existencias de Soberanos, y algún otro proveedor Alemán que también he probado alguna vez, tampoco tiene o los tienen más por encima del spot de lo habitual.

No se, veo un momento raro.

Aprovecho para desearos a todos ...

Felices Fiestas !!!


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2016)

Solo me paso para desearos a todos unas felices navidades.

Hasta pasadas las fiestas mi trabajo me reclama, pero voy leyendo gran parte de los aportes.

Espero, deseo, y quiero que el oro/plata se mantenga por estas cotas, o incluso menos, si se tercia, un poco más de tiempo (supongo que como casi todos por aquí), pero me da la impresión de que no durará mucho está oportunidad de compra, a pesar del "ogro" de los tipos de intereses en ascenso con el que tratan de espantar a las viejas.

Mientras, os digo lo de siempre, poco a poco, y con buena letra...ahora mismo es de los pocos modos que nos podemos asegurar una pensión "decente" sin depender de los "salvadores estatales"

Gracias por mantener el hilo a este nivel.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Dic 2016)

yo necesito que baje mucho mas para comprar algo, soy pobre y no tengo ná.


----------



## anschluss (25 Dic 2016)

El oro ahora se desploma porque todos los follaovejas que votaron a Drumpf no les quedarán conspiranoias que vender con el Donaldo en la casa lefa


----------



## pamarvilla (25 Dic 2016)

Buenos días.

Amador y compañía: nuestro conocido forero-proveedor de estos pagos metaleros en Alemania ha vuelto a poner los soberanos a un muy buen precio. Creo que me voy a regalar uno.
:rolleye:
Felices Fiestas.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, no me ha dado tiempo de profundizar en las aportaciones de estos días, pero sí que me he leído algunas opiniones así por encima... Bien, desde luego para aquellos que pensáis que vais a ver precios "objetivos" mucho más abajo en el Oro deciros que NANAI de la CHINA si pensáis que éstos los vais a ver reflejados en los minoristas que os los venden, es decir que podréis pagar más barato, pero para NADA cerca del Spot. Y sé lo que digo porque estos días he andado por "otras" tierras y he comprado alguna joya de Oro y se paga lo que el comercio te exige: o eso o a otra cosa... Pues, en el Oro de inversión más o menos lo mismo.

Además, sigo observando opiniones que se alejan del conocimiento de la minería de los MPs en el AQUÍ y AHORA... Por supuesto, que existen mineras "oreras" (y también "plateras") que pueden aguantar precios bastante más inferiores a los actuales, pero NO sostenibles en el tiempo... Me explico: NO se trata sólo de los costes de extracción -que también-, sino que hay que pagar también la monumental deuda más intereses que tienen... ¿O eso NO cuenta?

Respecto al pseudo comentario de "racional", sigue sin tener pajolera idea de lo que dice... algo que ya se observa con la desaparecida "argumentación" de siempre. Vamos que Vd. opina sin ningún fundamento y tampoco lo "adereza" un poco. En fin, Alma de Cántaro, ¿la "década pérdida" ha sido para el Oro o para las Divisas? Si comparamos el poder adquisitivo del USD, del EUR o de la Divisa que guste con el Oro es evidente quiénes se han DEVALUADO... Y deje de fijarse en la "cotización" y vaya más allá cuando intente "interpretar" la Economía...

Y ya volviendo a las cotizaciones, pues el cierre en el Oro en los $1134,50, por tanto seguimos esperándolo en dónde comentamos ya hace tiempo y que no voy a reiterar... Y en la Plata el cierre en los $15,577 y seguimos concediéndole margen de caída hasta los $15,083 que ya apuntamos por aquí. Quizás, sea éste metal -la Plata- la que tenga peor "pinta" si deciden "cebarse" en los MPs y ahí sí que podrían verse precios más bajos, pero vamos a seguir esperando porque los índices bursátiles siguen teniendo "fuelle" o eso parece... 

Resumiendo: Paciencia y a seguir aprovechando los recortes para seguir ATESORANDO... Probablemente, la mejor estrategia siga siendo la "recomendada" por aquí, es decir ir PROMEDIANDO poco a poco. Además, NO tengáis dudas de que el Oro se está considerando cada vez más el auténtico DINERO y sino de qué las últimas medidas que se están tomando a nivel planetario... Y hace ya años que escribí que empezaríais a ver "señales" y las que quedan...

Y os dejo un buen artículo "metalero"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/forensic-evidence-why-silver-price-manipulation-will-end/

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Dic 2016)

FELIZ NATIVIDAD DE NUESTRO SEÑOR!!!

Dios os bendiga a todos...

O sea que nada de onzas a 800 ...que pena!!!

Fernando, tocayo, me has jodido! A seguir cargando...


----------



## amador (25 Dic 2016)

Hola pamarvilla

Si, me ha avisado !!!

Saludos



pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Amador y compañía: nuestro conocido forero-proveedor de estos pagos metaleros en Alemania ha vuelto a poner los soberanos a un muy buen precio. Creo que me voy a regalar uno.
> :rolleye:
> Felices Fiestas.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Tocayo, pues lo tienes "crudo"... Me explico: Por AT se podrían ver esos $800 que citas e incluso menos, pero claro que yo creo lo que creo en el AT cuando lo prospecciono a determinados activos y, además, tengo en cuenta lo que hay que tener en cuenta... como, por ejemplo, una "variable" -entre otras- como es el par del EUR/USD.

Bien, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, NO creo que se vean esos $800 y espero con "ansía" -que no convencimiento- los $978,80, pero claro veremos quién es el "guapo" que lo puede conseguir a Spot. Te recuerdo, amigo mío, que a pesar de la caída en el precio de la cotización, se está pagando bastante prima por encima del Spot en buena parte del planeta... Y tienes los ejemplos, entre otros, de China y la India.

Además, fíjate en las medidas "legales" que se están tomando en torno al Oro cuando éste es un simple "pigmeo" dentro del conjunto de los activos financieros mundiales. ¿Entonces a qué vienen esas "medidas"? "Técnicamente" NO tienen sentido: ¿O el Narcotráfico o el Terrorismo NO pueden hacer un "lavado" de Dinero a través de Acciones, Bonos o Divisas? Así que venga ya... que NO nos tomen por "gilipollas" y que sigan vendiendo la "moto" al pueblo llano... o a la Borreguería.

Y os dejo dos enlaces que de alguna manera tienen que ver con lo que os he comentado...

- Gold As A Percentage Of Global Financial Assets | Gold Eagle

- Bundesbank brings home gold faster than planned -Weidmann | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2016)

A veces es muy FÁCIL llamar a las cosas por su NOMBRE...

- La pobreza energética no existe: lo que existe es la pobreza. Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Dic 2016)

Constato que la la palabra clave de estos últimos mensajes (navideños) del hilo es: atesorar.

Y me pregunto.

¿Atesorar qué y para qué?

Para que no quede la cosa como un comentario "en el aire ... de los tiempos".

Atesorar legumbres que se comen.

¡Sois una pandilla de Goldmandsachseros!

Felices fiestas, éstas y las siguientes (si tienen lugar, para vosotros).


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2016)

Bueno, frisch, este es un "punto de encuentro" de "metaleros" y también de otros conforeros más, claro está... pero sigue siendo un hilo donde se reúnen amigos que ATESORAN MPs. Eso no quita para que también haya lugar para aquellos que deseen hacerlo en chorizos, legumbres, tabaco, etc., etc.

Por regla general, frisch, los que se mueven por aquí ya ATESORAN otros "elementos", independientemente de los MPs, y eso incluye la Despensa, Medicamentos y también otros "metales"... Y NO, te equivocas, porque no somos "Goldmandsacheros", pero bueno la "interpretación" SIEMPRE es libre, así que...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (25 Dic 2016)

hombre frisch , en mi caso , imagino que en los otros es igual , tenemos un excedente , no somos manirrotos, y no nos gusta el bingo ,,, puedes regalar algo , pero el resto es para los malos tiempos si llegan , y si no llegan mi hija se dará una fiesta de pm si no se enseñarle el significado de los mp's , o dejara un pico a mis nietos de aquí a tropecientos años si se enseñarle lo que significa.

Y ya lo comente en mensajes anteriores , mi primera opción fueron los garbanzos , pero el problema es que caducan.

dejo esto

Ponzi World (Over 3 Billion NOT Served): "The Science Behind Ponzi Schemes Is Not Settled"

feliz navidad


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Dic 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Felices fiestas, éstas y las siguientes (si tienen lugar, para vosotros).



Tal vez no tenga lugar, parece que está llegando el Apocalipsis Zombi:

... llegará a Cataluña la primera unidad especial de respuesta de la Guardia Civil con 70 agentes,- 35 por turno-, instalados de forma permanente en un cuartel construido específicamente para ellos en el interior de los recintos de seguridad de Vandellòs II o Ascó.


El primer cuartel &apos;nuclear&apos; catalán de la Guardia Civil abre en 2017 | Cataluña Home | EL MUNDO



Tal vez este abril se irá vislumbrando , un par de curiosidades de las propuestas del Frente Nacional, Marine Le Pen dixit:

"la OTAN sólo existe 'para servir a los objetivos de Washington"

"las personas deben tener la oportunidad de votar a favor de la liberación de la esclavitud y el chantaje impuesto por tecnócratas en Bruselas para devolver la soberanía del país"

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...90&redirect=false&contributor=Phoenix+Capital


----------



## gurrumino (26 Dic 2016)

*Tal vez no tenga lugar, parece que está llegando el Apocalipsis Zombi:

... llegará a Cataluña la primera unidad especial de respuesta de la Guardia Civil con 70 agentes,- 35 por turno-, instalados de forma permanente en un cuartel construido específicamente para ellos en el interior de los recintos de seguridad de Vandellòs II o Ascó.*

Por fin, aunque mas que para gestionar posibles desastres, una dotación de guardias civiles a pie de central nuclear debe ser mas bien para proteger dicho recinto por si las moscas :fiufiu:. Y en vista de como han reaccionado nuestros dirigentes en situaciones catastróficas anteriores, por ejemplo la del prestige en la que dimos verguenza ajena a todo el universo, mas vale que hiciesen lo mismo en todas las centrales del territorio ejpañol.
El pete de una central aquí sería el fin del fin.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 13:19 ----------




timi dijo:


> hombre frisch , en mi caso , imagino que en los otros es igual , tenemos un excedente , no somos manirrotos, y no nos gusta el bingo ,,, puedes regalar algo , pero el resto es para los malos tiempos si llegan , y si no llegan mi hija se dará una fiesta de pm si no se enseñarle el significado de los mp's , o dejara un pico a mis nietos de aquí a tropecientos años si se enseñarle lo que significa.
> 
> *Y ya lo comente en mensajes anteriores , mi primera opción fueron los garbanzos , pero el problema es que caducan.
> *
> ...




Jojojo, recalco el error, mi saco de garbanzos de 20 kg comprado hace 5 años es pasto del gorgojo, no se por donde acceden los cabrones por que lo tenía bien sellado y forrado de plastico.


----------



## timi (26 Dic 2016)

gurrumino sin oxigeno no hay insectos ,,, la mejor inversión ?,,,,, una envasadora al vacío, y esos 20 kg en porciones mas pequeñas durarían muchos años ,,, pero no tanto como la plata ,,, que también la envaso al vacío.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Como "curiosidad" me he acercado a ver cómo cotizaba hoy el Oro en la India y el precio medio de los 10 gramos ha estado en las 26,976,10 Rupias y que al cambio eran unos $398,44 y que nos da un precio aproximado de $1239,148 en la Onza. Por tanto, en línea con lo que comentaba ayer acerca de la fuerte prima sobre el Spot que se está pagando en la India y en otros países, especialmente en los Emergentes.

Y os dejo también lo último de Max Keiser...

- Curioseando en el saco de Santa Claus- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (27 Dic 2016)

Buenos días. 
Otro soberano a la saca y parece que muchos andamos aprovechando la coyuntura al punto que ya esta mañana no hay oferta en la web del proveedor alemán.
En fin, parece que el oro empieza a desperezarse esta semana.
Saludos
:


----------



## silverbio (27 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos...
vamos a ver si conseguimos financiar la siguiente compra de metales planificada...
si el año empieza mal para la RV (previsible) podría acercarse hasta los 1200$...en todo caso la línea de menor resistencia está clara...

Cuídense....y disfruten.

PD. Algunos hedge importantes tienen activado un hedge en oro con la intención de soltarlo por debajo de 1.000$


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72489&stc=1&d=1482836283


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Dic 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Otro soberano a la saca y parece que muchos andamos aprovechando la coyuntura al punto que ya esta mañana no hay oferta en la web del proveedor alemán.
> En fin, parece que el oro empieza a desperezarse esta semana.
> Saludos
> :



Asi es,

en la Royal Mint estan a 285 euros/unidad. A 25+ bajan a 275 euros/unidad.
Ni idea gastos de envio... quizas por seguridad me anime a comprarles... alguien les ha comprado alguna vez directamente?


----------



## pamarvilla (27 Dic 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Asi es,
> 
> en la Royal Mint estan a 285 euros/unidad. A 25+ bajan a 275 euros/unidad.
> Ni idea gastos de envio... quizas por seguridad me anime a comprarles... alguien les ha comprado alguna vez directamente?



No está mal con esa presentación aunque he comprado en Alemania a 270 € (eso sí, circulado). Y supongo que hay que hacerles la transferencia en libras... y de gastos de envío 12.5 £


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Dic 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> No está mal con esa presentación aunque he comprado en Alemania a 270 € (eso sí, circulado). Y supongo que hay que hacerles la transferencia en libras... y de gastos de envío 12.5 £



Uhm... me vale la pena esos 5 euros adicionales para dormir tranquilo... y 12.5 libras comprando 25 es algo negligible... Creo que me animare... si alguien de los habituales quiere, que me mande privado... aunque ya sabeis que ando muy lejos y hasta verano no andare por "terres catalanes"...


----------



## silverbio (27 Dic 2016)

Si me permitís....Andorrano los tiene ahora en 274....sin circular...preciosos...12€ de envio...


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Dic 2016)

silverbio dijo:


> Si me permitís....Andorrano los tiene ahora en 274....sin circular...preciosos...12€ de envio...



Ostres, gracias!

Como se puede enterar uno? Entre antes en su web pero no consegui ver si eran sin circular... tampoco se si online se puede comprar pidiendo que sean sin circular y que luego sean asi... (la desventaja que tengo de no estar alli)


----------



## silverbio (27 Dic 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Ostres, gracias!
> 
> Como se puede enterar uno? Entre antes en su web pero no consegui ver si eran sin circular... tampoco se si online se puede comprar pidiendo que sean sin circular y que luego sean asi... (la desventaja que tengo de no estar alli)



Se lo indicas en observaciones al hacer el pedido....yo he comprado hace poco...y perfectos.
En circulados tienes buenos precios en El Dorado y Coininvest...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# silverbio: Yo hace tiempo que "paso" de lo que hagan los Hedge Funds, Fondos de Inversión, etc., etc. y hace ya tiempo que "me cure en Salud"... de manera que solamente hago caso a mis "pautas"/"intuiciones". Y, desde entonces, vivo muy tranquilo y duermo mucho mejor.

Además, para los que vamos por "físico", pues como que compramos MPs de tanto en tanto... que son más caros que los garbanzos. Por eso mismo, lo de ATESORAR...

Y os dejo esto...

- Cláusulas suelo: Los asesinos de la clase media. Blogs de Matacán

- Gold Measurements: What Do the Terms "Karat" & "Troy Ounce" Actually Mean? - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Dic 2016)

Bueno constato que el verbo "atesorar" y la acción que conlleva, ha levantado sino ampollas sí reacciones.

No lo dije con mala leche aunque sí como pregunta porque, al fin y al cabo, de lo que se trata es de reflexionar, cada uno a su manera.

No somos cigarras pero sí algo más que hormigas.

Bueno, eso creo yo, mal que le pese a Darwin.

En el Bhagavad-gītā en su capítulo 17 (antes del 18) y en el versículo 337 se puede leer:


_Mirad las aves del cielo, que no siembran, ni siegan, ni recogen en graneros, y sin embargo, vuestro Padre celestial las alimenta. ¿No sois vosotros de mucho más valor que ellas? ¿Y quién de vosotros, por ansioso que esté, puede añadir una hora al curso de su vida ? Y por la ropa, ¿por qué os preocupáis? Observad cómo crecen los lirios del campo; no trabajan, ni hilan; pero os digo que ni el más rico en toda su gloria se vistió como uno de éstos. Y si Dios viste así la hierba del campo, que hoy es y mañana es echada al horno, ¿no hará mucho más por vosotros, hombres de poca fe? Por tanto, no os preocupéis, diciendo: "¿Qué comeremos?" o "¿qué beberemos?" o "¿con qué nos vestiremos?" Pero buscad primero su reino y su justicia, y todas estas cosas os serán añadidas. Por tanto, no os preocupéis por el día de mañana; porque el día de mañana se cuidará de sí mismo. Bástele a cada día sus propios problemas._


Un fuerte abrazo a todos los contertulios, gracias por todos los comentarios, en especial a Fernando, y el deseo de que el año entrante transcurra cuando menos, con tranquilidad.

frisch


----------



## silverbio (27 Dic 2016)

Saludos Fernando,
coincido con la máxima...vivir tranquilo rodeado de afectos es lo MAS.
....si además consigues entretenerte intelectualmente y de paso "facturando"....pues miel sobre hojuelas...y a mi eso, después de tantos años, me lo siguen dando los gráficos.
....si además pienso que juego en el backyard de los que nos van a joder este invento de vida que teníamos...íntima satisfacción...

Saludos.

PD. Tip navideño...Línea de menor resistencia....El dólar no ha entrado "todavía" en parábola...y los índices tienen que hacer rango arriba en 2017...tenemos intención de comprar oro por debajo de 1.000$?...vendiendo opciones se puede comprar mucho mas barato...


----------



## amador (27 Dic 2016)

Hola silverbio

¿Puedes explicar esta frase para los no avezados en la jerga bursátil?

Gracias y saludos




silverbio dijo:


> PD. Tip navideño...Línea de menor resistencia....El dólar no ha entrado "todavía" en parábola...y los índices tienen que hacer rango arriba en 2017...tenemos intención de comprar oro por debajo de 1.000$?...vendiendo opciones se puede comprar mucho mas barato...


----------



## silverbio (27 Dic 2016)

Hola Amador,

Llevamos unos meses diciendo que por gráficos los MP tienen potencial bajista...colaboran el dólar y la renta variable...algo que han asumido hasta los jefes de las mineras...
Acabo de leer un artículo de Bloomberg (lo publica zero hedge)...en el que CEOS de las principales mineras proyectan presupuestos 2017 con rango 1.000-1.100$ del oro...y todos están locos por reducir sus costes all-in al rango 750-900.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-22/barrick-to-teck-give-outlooks-for-miners-rocked-by-brexit-trump

Bien, con este dibujo en mente cuando se perdieron los 1205$ los 1160-1120 parecían bastante probables...puedes ponerte corto en futuros COMEX, en acciones de mineras, en ETF´s como GLD o GDX, EN CFD´s...o bien comprando opciones (puts) sobre oro o sobre el ETF GLD....un amplio abanico de oportunidades para generar rentabilidad y compensar parte de las compras físicas previstas de metales.

La venta de opciones (call y put) te permiten generar rentabilidad y también diseñar estrategias de compra/venta de activos cuando tienes claro que quieres comprar y/o vender un determinado activo en un determinado precio.

Es un poco farragoso...pero funciona básicamente así...
quiero comprar telefónicas si llegan a 7€ por acción. Vendo un contrato put (o los que quieras..100 acciones cada uno) con strike (precio de ejercicio) en 7€ y un determinado vencimiento (fecha). Por vender ingreso automáticamente una prima, la que marca la cotización de la opción... Si llegan a 7€ me ejercitan la opción y estoy obligado a comprar las acciones a 7€ MENOS esa prima que recibí. Que no llega...me quedo con la prima y vuelta a empezar....(porque sigo queriendo comprar Telefonica a 7€)...cuanto más se acerque tu strike al precio de cotización...más prima generas...
Con el oro parecido....venta put oro strike 1000 y me obligó a comprar si llega a ese precio generando una prima.....PERO tienes que trabajar con brokers especializados en opciones que contemplen entrega física del subyacente (oro en este caso).... sino te quedarías largo pero de papel (futuros oro/ETF)...

Espero haberte aclarado un poco el tema....Pero si nunca has trabajado con derivados te aconsejo que te olvides...o bien estudies....no queda otra.

Pero lo que sí puede hacer cualquiera es PROTEGER/cubrir (hedge) su inversión en metales, si crees que su precio va a bajar, cubriendo total o parcialmente su valor con instrumentos financieros más asequibles...vendes un ETF (exchange trade funds-fondos cotizados) GLD/GDX o un CFD sobre oro (contratos por diferencias)y lo que se te va por un lado (coste de oportunidad) con el físico, lo generas por otro con tu posición bajista en el ETF/CFD. Facil, Rápido....y te regalas unos soberanitos....(si aciertas, claro).

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2016)

joder silverbio , esto parece un juego que hacen en las ramblas , con 3 cubos y una pelotita ,,, no te lo tomes a mal , al contrario , gracias por las explicaciones.

mientras tanto ,,,,

Alemania acelera la retirada de oro de EE.UU. y Francia - RT


----------



## gurrumino (28 Dic 2016)

Buenos días, ayer estuve dándole vueltas al asunto del por qué el oro es de las poquísimas cosas de valor que nos dejan comprar sin impuestos y acumular sin límite, y llego a la conclusión de que es una medida premeditada para despues, llegado el momento apropiado, sacarse un decreto de la manga consistente en hacernos pagar por su posesión, cuando no confiscarlo en parte al menos. 
Dirán que el oro no es del viento y que forma parte de la riqueza de un país y que por cojones y bajo penas infernales tendremos que apoquinar por su posesión, si, o si.

He dicho 8:.


----------



## silverbio (28 Dic 2016)

Buenos Dias....
que hizo ayer el oro??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72496&stc=1&d=1482917739

Articulo pesado PERO muy interesante....

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-27/things-make-you-go-hmm-death-petrodollar-and-what-comes-after

saludos navideños...


----------



## racional (28 Dic 2016)

Parece que el oro ha empezado a hibernar, asi facilmente podria tirarse 10 años hasta que vuelva a revivir.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (28 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> Parece que el oro ha empezado a hibernar, asi facilmente podria tirarse 10 años hasta que vuelva a revivir.



Ojala toquemos madera...:


----------



## michinato (28 Dic 2016)

timi dijo:


> mientras tanto ,,,,
> 
> Alemania acelera la retirada de oro de EE.UU. y Francia - RT



Este año los alemanes han recuperado 200 toneladas, pero el siguiente paso va a ser traerse 100 toneladas y para eso van a tardar hasta 2020.

Si esto es acelerar.....


----------



## Orooo (28 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenos días, ayer estuve dándole vueltas al asunto del por qué el oro es de las poquísimas cosas de valor que nos dejan comprar sin impuestos y acumular sin límite, y llego a la conclusión de que es una medida premeditada para despues, llegado el momento apropiado, sacarse un decreto de la manga consistente en hacernos pagar por su posesión, cuando no confiscarlo en parte al menos.
> Dirán que el oro no es del viento y que forma parte de la riqueza de un país y que por cojones y bajo penas infernales tendremos que apoquinar por su posesión, si, o si.
> 
> He dicho 8:.





Eso es lo que siempre voy pensando. El problema es como lo van a hacer para comtrolar si tenemos oro o no y que cantidad. Por que si es por las compras que hayamos hecho, yo puedo haber comprado X onzas y haberlas vendido antes de que se sacasen esa ley de debajo de la manga, o haberlas regalado, o directamente tirarlas al rio pidiendo un deseo por que me hacia ilusion.

Es que no pueden controlarlo.

Lo unico que pueden hacer es sacar un impuesto o una tasa a la venta del oro, y aplicar IVA al oro. Pero eso crearia un mercado negro dificil de controlar.


----------



## frisch (28 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Es que no pueden controlarlo.
> 
> Lo unico que pueden hacer es sacar un impuesto o una tasa a la venta del oro, y aplicar IVA al oro. Pero eso crearia un mercado negro dificil de controlar.



Bueno, si han conseguido hacer creer a la gran mayoría de la población de occidente, en ciudades, pueblos, aldeas y parroquias, que tirar el vidrio, donde pone vidrio, el plástico, donde pone plástico y el papel donde pone papel, es un "buen gesto para el medio ambiente" - que no sé yo si no se trata de un videojuego - para que luego en cientos de miles de municipios no saber si se recicla o, así a secas, no reciclar nada, pues ... ¿de qué no serán capaces?

Lo importante, por lo visto, es el gesto.

Insisto. Buen comienzo de 2017. No darle tanto al coco con lo de las onzas, centrarse en lo importante, como si las próximas 48h fuesen las últimas y, ser buenos, incluso con las cigarras.


_Edito: _ Y hablando de gestos, y es que no lo puedo evitar, os recomiendo que veáis el corto vídeo de Pablo Iglesias en el que responde a Teresa la abuela de 76 años. No tiene desperdicio.

Sé que es un fuera de tema, pero no tanto, porque en este hilo durante estos dos o tres últimos años hemos comentado, las nuevas opciones políticas que nos iban a, quizás, maybe, Soros mediante, sacarnos del atolladero.

El video es la consagración de Felipe Iglesias, Secretario General de Podemos. Descubre el concepto de "disciplina de partido".

¡Qué manera de tomar el pelo al personal! y sobre todo ¡Qué manera de reírse de la gente, finalmente humilde, en todos los sentidos!

Vamos que entre la casta y los pretendientes a casta, estamos bordados (y rematados).

P.S. Yo también te quiero Pablo, aunque seas una cigarra.

Carta de Pablo Iglesias a los inscritos e inscritas: Perdonadme - YouTube

Encomendémonos a Jorge Soros.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: He leído con agrado tu referencia al "Bhagavad Gita" y es que me ha recordado mi juventud... cuando lo leí al igual que otros textos sagrados hindúes y por unos estudios que ahora no vienen al caso.

Como "curiosidad", por tanto sin animo de polemizar, diré que ese libro formó parte de la "inspiración" de Heinrich Himmler... Y os dejo un interesante enlace al respecto...

- Heinrich Himmler: The Nazi Hindu

Y también dejo otro... donde Rusia lo tiene MUY CLARO...

- Rusia compra 31,10 toneladas de nuevas reservas de oro en noviembre de 2016

Más tarde, volveré a darme una vuelta por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2016)

Para mear y no echar gota...

- Europe Proposes Confiscating Gold In Crackdown On "Terrorist Financing" | Zero Hedge

Y para los que esperan "milagritos" de la China mandarina...

- Chinese Interbank Funding Freezes Again As Overnight Repo Hits 33% | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- DEUDA - El chantaje institucionalizado

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Dic 2016)

Fernando , pues serà los juegos del hambre 
Silverbio , muy interesante el enlaze de herohedge
Con tu permiso lo he enlazado en este Hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/534149-rusia-rompe-baraja-petro-rublo-gold-80.html#post18441670


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2016)

NO, timi, NO lo lo "veo"... Efectivamente, el artículo enlazado por silverbio es muy interesante, pero me plantea demasiadas incógnitas y hace años que me dedico a estudiar los "juegos malabares" que China efectúa con su Economía y Finanzas. Además, que es conocida su fama de "trileros", aparte de que NO olvidemos que ellos crearon el "papel moneda"...

Yo me fijaría más en el siguiente artículo que aporto y que va en la línea que sigo con este tema de China...

- www.theautomaticearth.com/2016/12/china-hits-a-fork-in-the-road/

Y, por otro lado, el día que una nueva "divisa" intente "tumbar" al USD NO va a ser con el beneplácito de los americanos y la Historia ya nos dice que ha pasado en situaciones semejantes o que "rimaban"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Dic 2016)

Llega el fin de año, así que tocaré mi corneta: 

Dos tesis diferentes en relación a la razones de la hiper-super-mega-masiva-acumulación de plata de JP Morgan

JP Morgan acumula una enorme reserva de plata física


--1: Hay un término anglosajón bastante utilizado el proxy (testaferro, representante, sustituto…) un agente autorizado para actuar en nombre de otro. JP Morgan está actuando de proxy tapando a los gestores de la cosa pública en el país sin nombre. No son tontos saben que el estado aunque es cautivo de ellos - lo gobiernan en la sombra junto a Goldman Sachs, etc etc - tiene que existir; así que le hacen este trabajo al estado que es realmente el propietario de la plata, para que continúe su gobierno, el de ellos, - lo gobiernan en la sombra junto a Goldman Sachs, etc etc - .

--2: Es una cobertura contra los cortos Comex , OTC, pero más importante están actuando como los Bancos Centrales pero con la plata; mueven el físico ante la contexto de escasez, que ya está produciendo.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Dic 2016)

timi dijo:


> mientras tanto ,,,,
> 
> Alemania acelera la retirada de oro de EE.UU. y Francia - RT



Si, pero igual de torticeros que en el otro lado del Atlántico, el que custodia las reservas, el Bundesbank, oculta información número de lingotes, numeraciones, supuestas auditorías, ... 

Central bank Gold Policies - Deutsche Bundesbank - Gold University - BullionStar


----------



## frisch (29 Dic 2016)

Bueno más allá de oros, quién los detiene, si los detiene o no, si a la vez que detiene compra o no, o dice que no compra pero compra, o dice que compra, así abiertamente, os pego un enlace aunque, vaya por delante que soy un descreído que solo cree en tres cosas (dos de la cuales siempre están en duda - dudar en griego significa: reflexionar)

Lo pego por si alguien se le encendiera alguna bombilla.

Vivimos tiempos en los que no nos sobran las bombillas.

¡Ya estoy aquí! | Ataque al poder


----------



## frisch (29 Dic 2016)

Esta es una noticia recién llegada a los teletipos (que se decía antaño).

El Consejo Constitucional de Las Galias acaba de aprobar "la imposición a la fuente", lo que significa que a partir de ahora los gabachos pagarán sus impuestos mes a mes sobre su salario.

El Consejo Constitucional, sin embargo, ha desechado y no aprueba el denominado "Impuesto Google" que genéricamente se refiere a las actividades de las multinacionales cuyas actividades (de juego) tienen lugar en la patria de Voltaire, de Bernanos y de, como no, Theilard de Chardin.

Ambas propuestas eran pues eso ... "Propuestas de ley".

Hay noticias así, que si bien son conocidas en los países en las que tienen lugar, no trascienden, allende las fronteras, aunque vivamos en la sacrosanta UE y en el We are The World We Are The People.

Lo mismo ocurre en Grecia, en Chipre, Italia, Dinarmarca, Suecia y ... en todas partes.

Poco a poco, así como quien no quiere la cosa y, por supuesto, sin que dé tiempo a que nadie se escandalice (Vistalegre 2 incluido), las desdeñables hormiguitas rojas (esas que son, además, carnívoras) van atesorando a expensas de todo quisque, excepto de los suyos.

Y es que ya lo decía la peli de Scorsese sobre la mafia "Uno de los nuestros", o reactualizando: han decidido que no somos uno de los suyos (como Google) excepto para chuparnos, succionarnos, sorbernos y, si hace falta, matarnos.

Desde hace unos 10 años ocurren así, pequeñas noticias, regularmente, conocidas no más allende las fronteras del país de turno (que pertenece a la Unión Europea of course) y que poco a poco, a la chita callando, nos describen y dibujan The Future.

Aunque parezca paradójico: resulta más fácil sangrar a millones de pezqueñines que a cuatro grandes tiburones.

Esta es una película, que no es de Scorsese, no recuerdo de quien, se titula: "¿Quién corta el bacalao?".

Le Conseil constitutionnel valide le prélèvement de l


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: En muchas ocasiones, he pensado acerca de los "motivos" que JP Morgan pueda tener para acumular tanta Plata FÍSICA, máxime cuando su "negocio" principal consiste en posicionarse a la contra, es decir con la utilización masiva de Cortos.

De momento, tengo una teoría al respecto, ya que no encuentro otra "explicación" razonable, al menos para mí: ¿No será que están esperando -ellos u "otros"...- una escasez de Plata en un futuro no muy lejano? Esa "escasez" está claro que vendría derivada por unos determinados "acontecimientos" que imposibilitarán las extracciones de la Plata y el Comercio que se mueve alrededor de la misma.

En fin, es una teoría un poco "acientífica", pero hay que tenerla en cuenta...

Y dejo esto...

Surging US Dollar in 2017 a Catalyst for Gold Bottom - The Daily Gold

Por cierto, ese artículo apunta a algunas de las "prospecciones" que he hecho desde la Primavera del pasado año y donde ya os comenté la Guerra de las Divisas que venía y la subida que también venía en el USD. Bien, sigo creyendo que a éste le queda recorrido al alza, pero avanzado el próximo año 2017 debería comenzar a darse la vuelta y cuando eso sucede la caída en el USD es más rápida que en la subida previa...

Más tarde, volveré a darme una vuelta por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2016)

No está nada mal... El USD ha perdido en los últimos 103 años el 98% de su poder adquisitivo... que se dice pronto. Por cierto, Sr. "racional" cómo lo ve... a Vd. que tanto le gusta el "papel" y tanta inquina tiene al Oro.

- Negative US Yields | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Quién fue el MAJADERO que dijo que somos la "locomotora de Europa"? ¡Ah! bueno, quizás nos "confundimos" al oir sus habituales MENTIRAS... porque en su "contexto" adecuado lo somos en la generación de Deuda... Os dejo un interesante artículo que trata sobre este tema.

- ¿Es la deuda de España el 100% del PIB? No. Es el 140%

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2016)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: Tampoco he dicho que sea un "argumento" para tener Oro, sino como ejemplo de la depreciación de la divisa de "referencia" internacional. Sin embargo, está claro que lo pongo como un ejemplo para darle más "vidilla" a otros activos y no necesariamente a los MPs, aunque ya sabes que yo suelo "tirar" hacia ellos... ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!

Y el ingreso medio en los EE.UU. está de capa caída desde hace unas décadas... Y ya no digo cómo nos va por España y buena parte del mundo "desarrollado". Además, hay que tener en cuenta la creciente Desigualdad y que ensancha la distancia entre el "medio" y el "alto" o más rico.

Bueno, Chúpate Esa, tampoco creo que nadie espere 100 años para cuantificar su Patrimonio y la calidad del mismo. Eso, más bien, es el producto de toda una vida y de cómo nos haya ido en la misma, aparte de que a partir de determinadas edades ya piensas más en "dejar" que en "llevarte" a ninguna parte... Me explico, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (30 Dic 2016)

Aunque el oro ha roto un pequeño canal bajista de ultra corto plazo...al sobrepasar los 1150...la verdadera prueba de fuego la tiene con la rotura de los 1160 (con la dilatación posible hasta los 1165 aprox). Aunque con cuidadín porque podría ser un engaña bobos y encontrarnos con que se va a buscar el suelo en los 1120.
Y como tenía unas perras sueltas no he comprado oro de inversión, pero si me he comprado un anillito de oro molón...
Un saludo a todos..Sr. Racional postea más por aquí que así nos lo pasamos bien todos..


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2016)

Hola, de nuevo... Bien, no creo que pueda postear hasta el ya próximo año, así que me paso para desearos un Feliz Año 2017.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (30 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Bien, no creo que pueda postear hasta el ya próximo año, así que me paso para desearos un Feliz Año 2017.
> 
> Saludos.




Igualmente Fernando!

Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Bien, no creo que pueda postear hasta el ya próximo año, así que me paso para desearos un Feliz Año 2017.
> 
> Saludos.



Igualmete Fernando, gracias por todo. 

Salud y suerte con todo.


----------



## Quemado (30 Dic 2016)

Felicidades, gente.


----------



## kawalimit (30 Dic 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Aunque el oro ha roto un pequeño canal bajista de ultra corto plazo...al sobrepasar los 1150...la verdadera prueba de fuego la tiene con la rotura de los 1160 (con la dilatación posible hasta los 1165 aprox). Aunque con cuidadín porque podría ser un engaña bobos y encontrarnos con que se va a buscar el suelo en los 1120.



Lleva desde la medianoche de ayer subiendo y bajando alrededor de esos 1160... Esperemos a ver cómo cierra hoy y si luego resulta ser o no un "engañabobos", que quiero "cargar" un poco en las próximas semanas...ienso:

y, por cierto, feliz 2017 a todos


----------



## silverbio (30 Dic 2016)

Bueno...pues entramos en el 2017...a ver como lo pintan...aunque me da que lo "gordo" lo veremos a partir del 2018....en todo caso...disfruten de los afectos...
Feliz Año a todos...


----------



## amador (30 Dic 2016)

Feliz año a todo el hilo metalero !!!

A disfrutar !!!


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Dic 2016)

Los hay que han cargado con ganas:

JP MORGAN ha comprado como mínimo de 31 toneladas, posiblemente hasta 186 toneladas, de oro físico desde diciembre de 2015

JP Morgan Gobbles Tons of Physical Gold! | AVERY B. GOODMAN BLOG

¿Por qué un banco comercial hace una inversión tan enorme en lingotes de oro físico?

JP Morgan es representante más importante del Tesoro de Estados Unidos en los mercados financieros

El final del juego del mercado del oro papel está cerca (los futuros de oro, el almacenamiento "no asignado", GLD, etc.).

Feliz entrada de año


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Dic 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para mear y no echar gota...
> 
> - Europe Proposes Confiscating Gold In Crackdown On "Terrorist Financing" | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




A mi lo de la confiscacion del oro no me afecta, obedeciendo a la UE fui solidario y se lo regale todo a unos pobres refugiados, asi que ya no tengo nada en posesion. Lo siento Sr, Montoro. Puede intentar confiscarselo a los pobres refugiados, pero eso seria islamofobo por su parte.

Feliz Navidad a todos con retraso.


----------



## pamarvilla (31 Dic 2016)

Buenos días.

El cobre ha sorprendido este año superando incluso a metales como el oro y la plata. Su rendimiento este ha sido del 15.08% para ubicarse el 30 de diciembre en 2.489 dólares por libra.

http://eleconomista.com.mx/mercados-estadisticas/2016/12/29/cobre-supera-plata-oro-2016
*
Les deseo un buen 2017... a pesar del Gobierno*

Saludos
:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2016)

Y tanto, el Cu le está salvando la P&L a más de una gold miner.


----------



## karlilatúnya (31 Dic 2016)

Feliz año nuevo a todos,si no es mejor económicamente, por lo menos que lo sea en salud.


----------



## timi (31 Dic 2016)

feliz año a todos , y que el 2017 sea a nivel del hilo , tan bueno como el 2016 y gracias a todos por los conocimientos y lecturas aportados :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## gurrumino (31 Dic 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> A mi lo de la confiscacion del oro no me afecta, obedeciendo a la UE fui solidario y se lo regale todo a unos pobres refugiados, asi que ya no tengo nada en posesion. Lo siento Sr, Montoro. Puede intentar confiscarselo a los pobres refugiados, pero eso seria islamofobo por su parte.
> 
> Feliz Navidad a todos con retraso.



!COÑO!, igual que yó, .

Buena suerte y salud para todos los componentes.


----------



## CaraCortada (31 Dic 2016)

Feliz año a todos y gracias por mantener un año más el altísimo nivel del hilo, en especial a D. Fernando.


----------



## jottasoy (31 Dic 2016)

Feliz año nuevo a todos y aprovecho para daros las gracias por mantener un hilo así con tantas aportaciones e información.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Dic 2016)

A 15 minutos de tomarme las uvas en UAE, os deseo a todos un Feliz 2017 (que cada uno decida que quiere meter en el "saco" de la felicidad).

Estaba yo pensando que deberiamos habernos puesto de acuerdo en donar lo poquito que pudieramos tener de oro a los refugiados recien llegados... como se lo hayamos dado todo al mismo, es para cortarse las venas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2017)

Feliz año nuevo a a todos. Que el lujo de este hilo se mentenga al mismo nivel.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2017)

a por el 2017 ,,,, dejo esto

Michel Collon: "la OTAN es una asociaciÃ³n de criminales" - YouTube
Michel Collon: "la OTAN es una asociación de criminales" - YouTube

Page Not Found | Zero Hedge


----------



## dgomtam989 (1 Ene 2017)

Os deseo a todos un feliz año nuevo y salud para disfrutar de todo lo bueno que tiene la vida. Ha sido un año muy provechoso para mi gracias a todas vuestras aportaciones.

Como decía el filósofo Baruch Spinoza y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con él: "La actividad más importante que un ser humano puede lograr es aprender para entender, porque entender es ser libre."


----------



## LIMONCIO (1 Ene 2017)

Feliz año. Muchos os leemos y seguimos con interes, aprendiendo, aunque no participemos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ene 2017)

Feliz y próspero año a nuevo a todos por aquí. 
No participo como antes pero de vez en cuando os leo. 
Saludos!!


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2017)

Os gustará

[youtube]2ERb87Zphhc[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2017)

Vamos, que cada onza debiera estar atada a un valor de 33.900$ ::::::

El sistema Fiat y el oro se lleva muy mal. Con los Bancos Centrales y los bancos de inversión usanos dedicados en cuerpo y alma a la manipulación del precio del oro, el metal amarillo no reflejará nunca su verdadero valor salvo que el sistema se venga abajo irremediablemente.

El apocalisis y tal


----------



## Mercyless (1 Ene 2017)

Hola gente, es un buen momento para empezar a invertir en oro a través de ETF's?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, ya de vuelta a la vida "normal", aprovecho para hacer mi primera aportación del año al hilo y que seguramente mantendrá el mismo nivel que en años anteriores.

# Mercyless: Aquí solemos tratar más el FÍSICO que el "papel", pero bueno de tanto en tanto se dan opiniones al respecto... En lo personal, aunque ahora mismo NO me interesa el "producto" por el que pregunta, pienso que es momento de "espera" en el Oro... Hay mucha "indefinición" en la cotización del metal dorado y el último "escape" NO parece muy sólido, de manera que NO sabemos si es un movimiento realizado para cazar "gacelas" o, simplemente, se están tomando posiciones para retomar un nuevo tramo al alza. Resumiendo: yo sería muy prudente y esperaría acontecimientos... es decir, a ver qué hacen las Bolsas en los próximos días, cómo se mueven los Bonos y las Divisas. Por cierto, en el vehículo "inversor" que Vd. cita tenga en cuenta el par EUR/USD...

Y dejo esto...

- Déjense de tonterías, el 2017 va a ser movedizo, en España y el mundo

Y también esta interesante entrevista a Ted Butler y que nos cuenta algunas cosas sobre la acumulación de Plata física por parte de JP Morgan, aparte de otros detalles interesantes relacionados con el metal plateado.

- Another Interview With Silver Guru Ted Butler | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo... 

- EL EXTRAÑO CASO DEL AUDITOR DE LA OTAN

Por cierto, de "extraño" NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Ene 2017)

FELIZ AÑO CONFOREROS¡¡¡

Mucha salud¡¡¡

Dios os bendiga.


----------



## prudente2 (2 Ene 2017)

Cómo véis la inversión en Hayeks?
Y en empresas como Silver Wheaton Corp. o First Majestic Silver Corp.?
Feliz año a todos. Un saludo.


----------



## silverbio (2 Ene 2017)

aqui tienes un repaso de hace unas semanas....




silverbio dijo:


> Buenas...esta va de plata...pero como se que es vuestro ojito izquierdo...o derecho...pues os subo los gráficos...aunque muchos seguro que la conocéis..
> First Majestic Silver (Toronto FR)(Nyse AG) con una beta del carallo respecto a benchmark...plata arriba 50% desde mínimos y la amiga se pega un +700%...
> La verdad nunca había operado mineras...pero desde que estoy en estos lares metaleros....he empezado a mirar...y hay cositas...esta se merece un seguimiento...(humilde opinión).
> Por comentar...
> ...





---------- Post added 02-ene-2017 at 16:15 ----------

mucho cash...casi 0 debt...y 70% de costes en pesos mexicanos...

Feliz Año..




silverbio dijo:


> Hola. 10,5$ /oz all in.
> 148 millones acciones.
> Si deprecia otro 25% y se va a valor en libros...es esa zona de 3,5-4
> Y darle vueltas....siempre es bueno.


----------



## racional (2 Ene 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Hola gente, es un buen momento para empezar a invertir en oro a través de ETF's?



No, invertir a través de ETF estas invirtiendo en humo, no en oro.


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Ene 2017)

Buenas.

Según el artículo que adjunto a la luz de la subida de la FED de tipos de interés y la evolución económica prevista el oro podría tocar fondo un poco más abajo de su valor actual, sobre los 1.100$, repuntando hasta los 1.300$ a final de año por la mayor demanda del metal dorado por parte de China e India.

Ya veremos si la evolución en este año es la que se apunta. En la actual situación no es mala la ocasión para ir agregando alguna pieza a las reservas quien pueda permitírselo y contar con un respaldo económico seguro.

El oro, un valor seguro | CapitalMadrid

Salu2 :


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2017)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Según el artículo que adjunto a la luz de la subida de la FED de tipos de interés y la evolución económica prevista el oro podría tocar fondo un poco más abajo de su valor actual, sobre los 1.100$, repuntando hasta los 1.300$ a final de año por la mayor demanda del metal dorado por parte de China e India.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el artículo.

No lo comparto en demasía. No creo que los tipos de interés estén afectando al Au en exceso, seguramente lo que lo haya desplomado es la faena que han hecho los indios con la tenencia de Au en la India.

Mucho de lo que pase en el precio del Au tiene que ver con la pelea de los BCs + Bancos Inversión usanos (que son los que tiran del precio a la baja) con Rusia, China e India que son los que tiran del precio al alza.

Si India se baja del caballo, malo para el oro.

Sorpresa me ha causado las mineras que indica el artículo. Tampoco me parecen los mejores potenciales outperformers:

*- Eldorado:* Es un clásico en el incumplimiento de expectativas (AKA las cuentas de la lechera). No quiero buscarlo pero creo que tenían un Business Plan para llegar a las 1.7M de onzas de oro para finales de 2017 y apenas estarán en las 650.000 onzas de oro.

*- Golcorp:* Tampoco quiero mirarlo pero no me resultaría extraño que hubiese sido un claro underperformer los últimos años. De hecho, miré la semana pasada que en la corrección de los últimos 4 meses se ha comido el 78% (último fibo) del ciclo alcista de la primera parte del año. Además tego entendido que no tienen un buen management, lo han hecho mal en la reducción de costes durante los últimos años.

*- Kinross:* Esta es de las que me gusta pero no le metería ni con tus leuros. Es blanco o negro en función de la mina de Tasiast ..... y hasta ahora ha dado bastantes problemas. Lo último que leí hace tiempo es que iban a abordar la inversión en varias fases. También tenían problemas con multas en el sur de américa (no recuerdo si Argentina o Chile).

Son bastante más interesantes los productores de bajo coste aunque si el precio del spot no tira hacia arriba, todas van a caer.

Me vuelvo a la cueva que ya sabéis que ni me gusta ni sé de oro ::::::

---------- Post added 02-ene-2017 at 19:16 ----------

Me he entretenido viendo el gráfico de El Dorado y me ha gustado desde un punto de vista técnica por su predictibilidad.

Por encima de la MMA 50 y 200, con MACD en positivo. Se acaba de estampar con la DTA.

Edito: Está por debajo de la MMA de 200 ::::::


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Ene 2017)

Oh my God! :ouch: vaya notición: comerse un rosco de Reyes tiene premio metalero este año.

¿Lingotazo o haba?

El Corte Inglés regala lingotes de oro en sus roscones de Reyes


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2017)

Bueno y como la chuminada esa de pasar de las 11h 59' 59" a las 00h 00" 01' acompañada de borracheras mal entendidas, petardos, actividades paleolíticas varias y, en el mejor de los casos, de buenos deseos que se olvidan en el minuto 00h 01' 00", no cambia en nada el curso de la historia, os pego las declaraciones de Ioannis Baltzois, General retirado del ejército griego, antiguo ayudante de campo del Presidente de la República Griega Kostís Stephanopoulos, diplomado de la "Tactical Intelligence School (US Army) y antiguo Agregado Militar de la Embajada de Grecia en Tel Aviv.


*Alepo Verdades y mentiras*. (28 de diciembre de 2016):

“Para muchos medios de comunicación occidentales, la realidad (sobre Alepo) ha sido deliberadamente invertida. Los terroristas son presentados como héroes y como ‘combatientes de la libertad’. La derrota del terrorismo se describe como un crimen contra la humanidad. La liberación de Alepo es relatada como una catástrofe humanitaria. Y los liberadores de la ciudad, como bárbaros, véase como criminales de guerra. Los que han planificado, proporcionado hombres, organizado, formado y financiado las organizaciones terroristas en Siria y en Irak, a saber, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Arabia Saudita y Qatar, organizaciones terroristas entre las que se encuentran ISIS, el Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, es decir el ex Al-Nusra, incluso léase, Al-Qaeda, junto con otras decenas de organizaciones terroristas, conocidas, y que los medios de comunicación internacionales denominan, “Los Guardianes de la Paz en el Mundo”. Turquía es caso aparte, porque hizo parte de este grupo de países, pero desde su acercamiento a la política rusa en Siria, diremos que hay que esperar para terminar de clasificar a este país en un bando o en el otro. ‘O tempora o mores’, como dirían los Latinos”.

.../...

“El plan puesto en marcha por estos ‘Guardianes de la Paz en el Mundo’ es simple y eficaz, ha sido aplicado anteriormente en otras partes y siempre ‘por una buena causa’, de acuerdo con sus impulsores: en primer lugar instalar un gobierno islámico y títere (el de los ‘Guardias’) en Damasco, o en otro país, según el modelo ya practicado en Afganistán, difundiendo, al mismo tiempo, la doctrina de la democracia ‘Made in America’ en el Oriente Medio, a la vez que acaparar y beneficiarse de los abundantes recursos de hidrocarburos, y después transformar el país en “zonas abiertas” ¡¡ con todo lo que ello conlleva !! Este plan diabólico que consiste en enviar terroristas a Siria, mercenarios oportunistas, religionarios fanáticos y un montón de extremistas sunitas y salafistas como representantes militares (‘ejército proxy’) de los ‘Guardianes’ parece que ha fracasado, por lo menos en su concepción inicial.”


.../...

“La pérdida de Alepo, es mucho más que la pérdida de una ciudad Siria. Es una victoria simbólica y estratégica para Assad y para sus aliados (Rusia, Irán, Hezbollah, Liwa al-Qods, Hawks Brigade, Harakat Hezbollah al-Nujaba, etc.) y, al mismo tiempo, un fracaso estratégico doloroso para Estados Unidos y para sus aliados (Gran Bretaña, Francia, Arabia Saudita, Qatar), derrota, asimismo, para las organizaciones islamistas ‘moderadas’ o radicales, que actúan como representantes de los aliados en la región. Alepo ha sido liberada, es una derrota dolorosa para los Halcones occidentales. La batalla de Alepo ha durado unos cuatro años y medio, desde el 19 de julio de 2012, cuando la ciudad fue ocupada por la susodicha ‘Oposición Siria’ de aquellos tiempos. Nebulosa que desde entonces ha evolucionado para volverse como la Hidra de Lerna con sus múltiples cabezas asesinas que se multiplican a un ritmo impresionante, por medio de sus bien numerosas y, por lo tanto, erráticas organizaciones, principalmente con una orientación ideológica y práctica, sunita – salafista y wahhabita."


http://www.analystsforchange.org/2016/12/blog-post_682.html


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, ahora no tengo tiempo para dedicarlo a algunas de las cuestiones que habéis planteado, pero mañana intentaré tocarlas... Sin embargo, respecto a las mineras extractoras de MPs, pienso que todavía NO ha llegado su "momento"... que llegará. Hay una cuestión que debéis tener en cuenta: si los índices bursátiles americanos corrigieran fuertemente, las mineras dedicadas a los MPs NO creo que fueran ajenas a la "onda expansiva", al menos en primera instancia y luego SÍ que podrían seguir la senda de los MPs... que entiendo sería alcista, al menos en el Oro.

En fin, os dejo esto para que le deis al "coco"...

- Finlandia regalará 560 euros al mes a sus ciudadanos - Yahoo Finanzas España

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# prudente2: Sobre la primera opción que plantea NO me pronuncio y las otras dos "plateras" son interesantes. Me he mirado los ratios de First Majestic y están bien, por tanto infravalorada a mi entender... Lo que no me gusta es su precio actual y entiendo que se podrá comprar más barata. De todas formas, en el sector se van a presentar buenas oportunidades y que ya están ahí... Ahora falta que algunos las "descubran".

# bertok: Han sido de mi agrado tus aportaciones al hilo, aunque me parece que tú no eres precisamente "metalero", pero bueno todo lo que sea sumar SIEMPRE es bienvenido en este hilo. Y espero seguir leyéndote por aquí.

Respecto a Goldcorp te diré que esa "orera" es una de las que menos costes de extracción soporta y puede permitirse el "lujo" de mantenerse un tiempo en precios tan bajos como los $700 aproximadamente... Otra cosa es el tema de la Deuda de la compañía, pero algo "común" en el sector y en el MUNDO en general, ¿No?

De todas formas, dentro de las mineras extractoras de MPs hay mejores opciones y, por ejemplo, una "orera" de la que poco se habla es de B2 Gold Corp., BTG y otras que ya abordaré en su momento, vamos si me apetece porque ando un poco desconectado del sector, pero algo sé al respecto...

Y os dejo esto...

- Silver Price Forecast: Expect Higher Silver Prices In 2017 And Beyond | Silver Phoenix

- ¿Es real la recuperación? El nuevo crédito a empresas se desploma a mínimos históricos

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # prudente2: Sobre la primera opción que plantea NO me pronuncio y las otras dos "plateras" son interesantes. Me he mirado los ratios de First Majestic y están bien, por tanto infravalorada a mi entender... Lo que no me gusta es su precio actual y entiendo que se podrá comprar más barata. De todas formas, en el sector se van a presentar buenas oportunidades y que ya están ahí... Ahora falta que algunos las "descubran".
> 
> ...



Hola @fernandojcg, efectivamente no soy metalero. Aborrezco el físico ya que es un one-shoot, sólo será efectivo el día del apocalipsis final y hasta que eso llegue hay que comer a diario ::

Eso no quita que cualquier cosa que fluctue con el tiempo y la oferta/demanda me interese en los mercados financieros. Las mineras han sido interesantes desde que el tiempo es tiempo .

¿deuda?. Algunas mineras tienen cash en abundancia. Eldorado tiene cerca de 1,2B$ frescos para gastar. Su dilema es aertar en qué lo gasta y que probablemente le me meta onzas en producción hasta 2019-2020.

Goldcorp es un underperformer claro con sus pares. Los AISC están en los 900$, muy por encima que unas cuantas mineras medianas. Entre las grandes tienes a Barrick con +20% menos de costes por onza. Y su management board es uno de los más criticados en el sector.

Prometo pasarme más por aquí, 2017 tiene mucho dinero que tradear en estas materias. Tenéis un hilo fantástico.

Edito: B2 tiene un aspecto técnico muy bueno. Por contra puede llegar a ser muy inestable con minas en países muy chungos como Nicaragua y Filipinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2017)

Ja,ja,ja... bertok, creo que ya nos hemos leído... por tanto, ¿Sólo inestables Nicaragua y Filipinas? Ja,ja,ja...Espera lo "bonito" que se pondrá el panorama a partir del 2018... aunque creo que no te "descubro" NADA... ¿Verdad?

Y SÍ, me gustaría leerte más a menudo por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... bertok, creo que ya nos hemos leído... por tanto, ¿Sólo inestables Nicaragua y Filipinas? Ja,ja,ja...Espera lo "bonito" que se pondrá el panorama a partir del 2018... aunque creo que no te "descubro" NADA... ¿Verdad?
> 
> Y SÍ, me gustaría leerte más a menudo por aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto pero el día menos pensado se levanta Duarte con el pie cambiado y les mete un impuesto o les cierra la mina ::

Casi todas las mineras están en países muy chungos pero las hay que tienen toda su producción en Norteamérica. Esas me interesan más a corto plazo.


----------



## antorob (3 Ene 2017)

Buenos días a todos y feliz año con retraso.

El petróleo rompiendo la zona de 58$ supone un fuerte aumento de la inflación por la comparativa con el año pasado.Recordar los bajos precios de Enero y febrero de 2016, donde se llego hasta los 26$ el barril.

Vamos a ver que hacen los bancos centrales con la inflación por encima del 2%.

A todo esto la deuda publica absolutamente desmandada y no solo la nacional.Una fuerte subida de los tipos de interés en USA, puede provocar movimientos sísmicos.

Se presenta un 2017 interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

uuuuuffffff

Things That Make You Go Hmm... Like The Death Of The Petrodollar, And What Comes After | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2017)

Bueno, tampoco nos "sorprende"... ¿No? Y de hecho ya lo comentamos por aquí en su momento.

- Una filtración de Wikileaks revela la trama oculta que hizo estallar la guerra de Siria y descubre el objetivo de atraer a millones de refugiados a Europa | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (3 Ene 2017)

Estaba leyendo un articulo divulgativo en una web de economía que comentaba esto:

_...Así, en el día a día vemos cómo puede explotar o desplomarse la cotización de la onza en dólares, pero para entenderlo mejor conviene verlo al revés: *el precio del oro no es su medida en divisas (dólares, pesos, euros, etc.), sino que es el precio de esas divisas medido en gramos de oro*.

La razón es que, como lo descubrió el fundador de la Escuela Austríaca de Economía, Carl Menger, la utilidad marginal del oro es prácticamente constante y justo por ello, se convirtió en la materia prima-dinero por antonomasia.

El oro, pues, es el dinero real, el referente casi fijo de valor, el mejor y último, frente al que las divisas de papel y las demás mercancías fluctúan.

Entonces, si la onza cerró ayer en 1,413.50 dólares (London PM Fix), ese el precio del dólar medido en gramos de oro (una onza equivale a 31.1 gr.).

De este modo en pesos mexicanos, si al tipo de cambio del día, un gramo de oro puro nos cuesta el equivalente aproximado de 580 pesos, y mañana sube a 600, debemos verlo como que los billetes que traemos en la bolsa perdieron valor, pues nos alcanza para comprar menos metal..._

pero no lo veo. Teniendo en cuenta que prácticamente no hemos tenido periodos de deflación, estas afirmaciones no cuadran si miramos un gráfico de cotización histórica del oro, pues con esa premisa nunca tendría grandes fluctuaciones a la baja.

Y si es como lo citado en el artículo, entonces el mercado esta intervenido y manipulado hasta las trancas.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2017)

Hola, Vickman: Siguiendo la "estela" del artículo y tu comentario:

- Comparemos el par MXN/USD en su variación en un año: 0,0558 vs 0,0483 (actual).

- Comparemos los últimos máximos del 7 de Julio de 2008 con la cotización actual: 0,0997 vs 0,0483.

En fin, como ejemplo "práctico" puede valer, pero esto es como en todo: si se compra Oro cuando está "bajo" en el precio, pues mucho mejor que cuando todo el mundo corre tras él, aunque me temo que llegará un día que será así... y veremos a qué precio se podrá adquirir.

Mira, Vickman, los mercados de Materias Primas son de los más intervenidos del mundo, al menos desde mi experiencia personal en el pasado y ahora NO creo que sea diferente a cuando yo operaba en los mismos. Dicho esto, añade que el Oro es un activo TIER 1 y ya tienes la "cuadratura del círculo"...

Y ¿sabes? yo huyo de la terminología económica que se emplea desde los organismos públicos tutelados por los Gobiernos y a los que les interesa "vender" bien SU "Realidad"... Digo esto porque ya lo creo que se han dado períodos de Deflación y de la misma manera que existe una fuerte Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano, pero claro de eso NO se habla y la Borreguería sigue creyendo en los "Mantras" que emanan desde el Poder.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

Mala pinta hermanos







Debajo de la DTB y de las principales medias exponenciales.

Vienen un par de semanas duras


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Deuda pública: El experimento de un pueblo de Cantabria que permitirá a los bancos tener más poder . Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (3 Ene 2017)

Espero que, como en la mayoria de cosas, nuestro pais sea un follower y veamos las barbas de nuestro vecinos cortar antes que las nuestras, para tener tiempo de reacción.

No obstante, viendo la potencia y el empoderamiento de la banca española a nivel internacional, algo incongruente siendo como somos una republica bananera, me hace temer que lo contrario es posible y seamos los conejillos de indias...


----------



## silverbio (3 Ene 2017)

Buenas...
Otra de proyecciones Goldman...
Tal y como ha empezado el año....ventana temporal alcista...seguimos pensando que toca estar "corto" de metales....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72546&stc=1&d=1483458460


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

Vickman dijo:


> Espero que, como en la mayoria de cosas, nuestro pais sea un follower y veamos las barbas de nuestro vecinos cortar antes que las nuestras, para tener tiempo de reacción.
> 
> No obstante, viendo la potencia y el empoderamiento de la banca española a nivel internacional, algo incongruente siendo como somos una republica bananera, me hace temer que lo contrario es posible y seamos los conejillos de indias...



Las veces que hemos dicho en el foro que quién tenga deudas ha vendido su alma al amo .....


----------



## Sezosan (3 Ene 2017)

Vickman dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un articulo divulgativo en una web de economía que comentaba esto:
> 
> _...Así, en el día a día vemos cómo puede explotar o desplomarse la cotización de la onza en dólares, pero para entenderlo mejor conviene verlo al revés: *el precio del oro no es su medida en divisas (dólares, pesos, euros, etc.), sino que es el precio de esas divisas medido en gramos de oro*.
> 
> ...



Durante el imperio Romano, una moneda de oro compraba una fina toga de lana, un cinturón con broche y sandalias de cuero de calidad.
Si usted encuentra esa misma moneda de oro romana enterrada en su jardín y la vende al precio del oro hoy, esa misma moneda compra una vestimenta semejante: un fino traje de lana, camisa, cinturón y zapatos de cuero de calidad. 
Hace 200 años una onza de oro compraba una pistola de pedernal hecha a mano en Inglaterra, hoy una onza de oro compra una pistola customizada Americana.


----------



## Xpiro (3 Ene 2017)

FELIZ AÑO QUERIDOS CONFOBURBUS!

Me podéis explicar que fiebre súbita le está dando a la platita que va por más del 3 y pico % up? ienso:

Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## silverbio (3 Ene 2017)

Xpiro dijo:


> FELIZ AÑO QUERIDOS CONFOBURBUS!
> 
> Me podéis explicar que fiebre súbita le está dando a la platita que va por más del 3 y pico % up? ienso:
> 
> Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data



Algo tendrá que ver el martillo invertido que ha dejado el dólar y la vuelta de los indices (-20 puntos el SP)...pero me da que esta no es la buena...


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Las veces que hemos dicho en el foro que quién tenga deudas ha vendido su alma al amo .....



por gente como tu en este foro , y por este tipo de consejos , me quite la hipoteca de 30 años en 8-9. Seas bienvenido , ya te sigo de otros hilos y será un placer saber de ti por aquí. :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

timi dijo:


> por gente como tu en este foro , y por este tipo de consejos , me quite la hipoteca de 30 años en 8-9. Seas bienvenido , ya te sigo de otros hilos y será un placer saber de ti por aquí. :Aplauso:



La deuda es de gilipollas y/o wannabes.

La primera propiedad se compra con algo de deuda por juventud. La siguiente a tocateja.

Veo volatilidad a lo bestia en todo que rodea al oro, les acompañare en este viaje. Prefiero las extractoras, cuando trabajas en el margen .... si aciertas multiplicas.

Vamos a ver.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos. Y ¡Ojo! al "platero"...

- Represión financiera y desapalancamiento español

- It's War: World's Purest Silver Producer Prepares To Join Class Action Lawsuit Against Bullion Banks For Price Rigging

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2017)

Los americanos siguen hinchando la bola de la deuda.

En la última década, por cada dólar de crecimiento (ajustado a la inflación) han metido 5 dólares al montón de la deuda. No les supone mucho problema porque seguramente no la paguen nunca.

Sin embargo, el wannabe usano la está cagando en estéreo porque su montón de deuda sí que lo va a tener que pagar con esclavitud infinita y menos consumo.

Entramos en un histórico con muchas variables: deuda pública disparada, deuda familiar disparada, bonos al alza, bolsas al alza, previsión de inversiones descomunales en infraestructuras, oro a la baja, restricciones a la tenencia de oro en India, ...

La burbuja es enorme y se presume que el próximo tramo a la baja de SP va a ser muy violento. ¿caerá el oro también o actuará como valor refugio?.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2017)

Hola, bertok: En fin, estamos viviendo un nuevo ¿"paradigma"? ya que NO tenemos referencias históricas de ese "experimento" que han emprendido la FED y la mayor parte de los principales Bancos Centrales mundiales. Quizás, existan bastantes similitudes con lo acaecido en el Imperio Romano de Occidente a partir del Siglo III y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello... Cierto es que tardó cerca de dos centurias, pero ahora el mundo es muy diferente y todo transcurre mucho más rápido.

En lo personal, yo espero un Crack bursátil en los próximos años y la "lógica", más mis conocimientos históricos, me "dicen" que el Oro debería actuar como el principal activo "refugio" y, además, cada vez lo tengo más claro viendo las medidas que se están emprendiendo contra la posesión física del Oro -lo de la India de "libro"...- y cómo está avanzando la "lucha" contra el efectivo...

Vamos que "algunos", y no "muchos" -los que cortan el bacalao...-, ya se están adelantando a lo que estoy seguro ya saben de antemano... Y mientras la INOPIA sigue campando entre la Borreguería, máxime cuando se están celebrando "datos económicos" que se basan en simples mentiras y muchas capas de maquillaje contable... En vez de preguntarse si el mundo en el que viven va mejor o más bien ya se está aceptando la RESIGNACIÓN = OBEDIENCIA como lo "normal" o el mal menor...

Y os dejo una interesante entrevista realizada a Jeffrey St. Clair, Editor de CounterPunch. NO tiene desperdicio...

- EE UU: Los embates de los grandes medios de comunicación contra la libertad de expresión. Entrevista - Jeffrey St. Clair | Sin Permiso

Saludos.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2017)

Buenos días y antes de nada,enhorabuena por tan interesante punto de debate.

Tengo actualmente una duda de cierta enjundia.

Me exigen un aval o un depósito para un negocio y dispongo de algunas onzas, pero no quiero venderlas. Su valor excedería holgadamente el importe a cubrir.

Algún habitual del hilo conoce alguna entidad financiera que acepte MPs como garantía, ora para un préstamo , ora ( y preferiblemente ) para un aval ?

Muchas gracias .


----------



## kikepm (4 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Los americanos siguen hinchando la bola de la deuda.
> 
> En la última década, por cada dólar de crecimiento (ajustado a la inflación) han metido 5 dólares al montón de la deuda. No les supone mucho problema porque seguramente no la paguen nunca.



Hay dos cosas con esto que no permiten ser optimistas (a los americanos):

1. Lo único que debería importar al colectivo, la sociedad americana es cuanta deuda EXTERIOR va a terminar impagando. Cuanta mayor cantidad de deuda esté en manos extranjeras, mejor para el resultado final. 

Pero me temo que existe mucho americano poseedor de deuda, así que el impago afectaría a una importante cantidad de personas, ahorradores y fondos de pensiones, que aún confían en el sistema público en lo que respecta a sus ahorros.

Entonces el resultado podría ser el de un gobierno y todos los deudores beneficiándose a costa de todo tipo de ahorradores, nacionales y extranjeros.


2. Lo que creo es aún más importante, COMO SE HA LLEVADO A CABO EL INFLAMIENTO DE LA DEUDA. Obviamente por medio de tipos nulos, QEs, compras masivas de basura nacional en manos de bancos y grandes empresas amigas del gobierno.

LA inflación en el sentido austríaco y original del término, el aumento de los medios de pago y el crédito (aumento de la velocidad de circulación en la jerga monetarista-keynesiana) no puede eliminarse sin una restricción importante y un aumento de los tipos de interés, que en mi opinión no se va a producir.

Lo que nos lleva al escenario planteado tantas veces en este hilo y pronosticado hace un siglo por Mises y cia., la destrucción del sistema monetario actual y la explosión del precio del resto de activos cuando el cataclismo suceda.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# juli: Me parece que NO existe ninguna entidad financiera que acepte el Oro como aval en España. Hace años existía una "posibilidad" -que NO un aval- y era a través de los Montes de Piedad de las Cajas de Ahorro, pero las condiciones eran bastante leoninas... Desconozco ahora mismo si existe todavía algo parecido, pero podría explorarlo. Sin embargo, me reitero en que NO resultaba interesante a no ser que se requiriera liquidez inmediata, por tanto urgente.

Y para complementar el comentario de kikepm os dejo este interesante artículo...

- The Fate of Debt after an Economic Collapse | Survival Sullivan

Saludos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (4 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # juli: Me parece que NO existe ninguna entidad financiera que acepte el Oro como aval en España. Hace años existía una "posibilidad" -que NO un aval- y era a través de los Montes de Piedad de las Cajas de Ahorro, pero las condiciones eran bastante leoninas... Desconozco ahora mismo si existe todavía algo parecido, pero podría explorarlo. Sin embargo, me reitero en que NO resultaba interesante a no ser que se requiriera liquidez inmediata, por tanto urgente.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que... puedes avalar con un zulito pero no con lingotes de oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2017)

En aras de ampliar la información, dejo lo siguiente...

- ¿Qué es la pignoración?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay dos cosas con esto que no permiten ser optimistas (a los americanos):
> 
> 1. Lo único que debería importar al colectivo, la sociedad americana es cuanta deuda EXTERIOR va a terminar impagando. Cuanta mayor cantidad de deuda esté en manos extranjeras, mejor para el resultado final.
> 
> ...



Mientras los americanos tengan la moneda de reserva, prácticamente podrán hacer lo que les de la gana. De hecho, no les hará falta IMpagar la deuda.

Tienen atado a su moneda la inmensa mayoría de la sangre del sistema capitalista actual: el petróleo, la energía.

Sin petróleo no hay dólar porque es el bien con el que extorsionan al resto del planeta.

El coche eléctrico es una gran, la mayor amenaza que tienen los USA. No me encaja bien que lo subvencionen a manos llenas en la figura de Elon Musk.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras los americanos tengan la moneda de reserva, prácticamente podrán hacer lo que les de la gana. De hecho, no les hará falta IMpagar la deuda.
> 
> Tienen atado a su moneda la inmensa mayoría de la sangre del sistema capitalista actual: el petróleo, la energía.
> 
> ...





No es tanta amenaza si menejan o van a manejar de igual modo el tema de las baterías


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# bertok: El USD se sustenta gracias a los portaaviones de los EE.UU. o dicho de otra manera: en su poderío militar. Y tampoco los americanos son diferentes al resto de los Imperios que les precedieron y que fueron tales mientras sus Ejércitos eran superiores a los demás.

Je,je,je... Siguen "experimentando" y lo que está sucediendo en la India de "traca"... ¿Todavía alguien sigue "creyendo" en los BRICS?

- Indian government to endorse universal basic income 'as way forward', says leading UBI advocate | The Independent

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2017)

Interesante artículo al igual que los comentarios que lo acompañan...

- Silver Prices and the Russian Connection | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos: Ahí os dejo un muy interesante artículo y en la línea que mantenemos por aquí...

- Banks create money from nothing. And it gets worse

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2017)

Interesante...

- LA TERRIBLE VERDAD QUE SE OCULTA TRAS LA RENTA BÁSICA UNIVERSAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> No es tanta amenaza si menejan o van a manejar de igual modo el tema de las baterías



No lo veo.

Hay un acuerdo para que el mayor productor de petróleo cobre usd por su petróleo.

Los americanos serían lo mismo que ahora si tienen / controlan la producción de esas baterías.

El tema es que el petróleo se tiene o no se tiene. Las baterías se pueden construir en casi cualquier lugar del planeta (ya me dirás qué hay en Nevada a parte de free land & low taxes). Y hay nuevas tecnologías que en 1 década pueden cambiar el paradigma de las baterías.

Algo no sabemos porque el imperialismo estaría poniendo en riesgo su principal baza: el petrodolar que le permite imprimir gratis para financiar su déficit y hacer el ejército tan grande como necesita.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Ene 2017)

...querido Maese...estamos en la Caverna de Platón...y como cavernícolas, somos cazadores de sombras...

---------- Post added 05-ene-2017 at 12:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # bertok: El USD se sustenta gracias a los portaaviones de los EE.UU. o dicho de otra manera: en su poderío militar. Y tampoco los americanos son diferentes al resto de los Imperios que les precedieron y que fueron tales mientras sus Ejércitos eran superiores a los demás.
> 
> ...



...y ya ni en sus portaviones...

Ahora mismo, Rusia se atreve a proyectar fuerzas de combate al exterior...ídem China, aunque más tímidamente...eso habla bien a las claras del miedo que le tienen los rusos a los ataudes flotantes yanquis...

El mundo está cambiando muy muy rápido ...también estratégicamente...

La inercia de un sistema que languidece...eso es lo que le queda a USA.

Y si no...miren el fenómeno Trump...y como se arrima a Vladimiro...

Disputándoselo al chino...como amante deseoso...

Las sombras queridos amigos...las sombras se mueven en la pared de la cueva...atendamos a sus movimientos... no a los ecos de las palabras externas e interesadas.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2017)

[youtube]hUtlrZX9aTE[/youtube]


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2017)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones", pero ya sabes que la Geopolítica y los temas militares son materias en las que tengo conocimientos bastante extensos y también se conoce el porqué de ello...

Bien, te digo esto para enlazarlo con el final de tu comentario...

A Rusia, amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N, no le quedaba más opción que intervenir militarmente en Siria y que avance en este hilo antes de que se produjera... Eso NO quita para que sus movimientos estén conformes a la Doctrina Militar vigente en ese país e inspirada bajo el mandato de Putin. Y sobre esto ya dí detalles en este hilo hace unos meses.

Evidentemente, las "bravuconadas" suelen darse mucho a nivel político y militar... De ahí las "incursiones" fuera de sus fronteras de Rusia e incluso de una "potencia" tan débil como lo es China militarmente. 

Eso NO quita para que la Realidad sea las que es: tanto Rusia como China NO pueden confrontar a los EE.UU. en una guerra global y mucho menos en el mar, de ahí mi referencia "simbólica" a sus portaaviones... Quizás, SÍ que Rusia ha avanzado mucho en el tema balístico, pero te aseguro que, en general, los americanos tienen armas mucho más avanzadas. Y, además, quién mantiene una política agresiva contra quiénes o sólo falta ver la presión de EE.UU./OTAN en las fronteras rusas y de EE.UU./ASEAN en las de China.

Respecto al "acercamiento" de Trump a Putin vamos a dejar pasar unos meses y ya veremos qué hay de cierto en ello...

Mira, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, los americanos están muy tocados y mucho... Eso es tan peligroso porque en situaciones parecidas han buscado "liarla" y te recuerdo que, en su momento, lo hicieron a lo BESTIA en las dos conflagraciones mundiales... Posiblemente, los EE.UU. sean el Imperio que más se asemeja a cómo manejó su política exterior el Imperio Romano mientras fue fuerte y no me refiero exclusivamente al aspecto militar.

Y es conocida también mi posición anti-China porque ese país es un auténtico "Tigre de papel" y de ahí nos van a llegar acontecimientos muy desagradables. Lo que hay allí es una auténtica "olla de presión" a punto de estallar...

Por cierto, y antes de acabar este comentario, desear un buen Día de Reyes a todos aquellos que tienen hijos ilusionados en este día especial para ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Ene 2017)

tfmetalsreport ha publicado un corto y suculento artículo, en relación a un cable del Departamento de Estado de diciembre de 1974, obtenido por Wikileaks. 

El asunto trata de algo conocido por este foro; de como el mercado de futuros de oro fue creado en 1974, "la conjura contra físico", entre el gobierno y los distribuidores de oro (del país sin nombre y su primos los del Brexit), con el objetivo de ayudar a la volatilidad de los precios y de esa forma evitar que las masas tuvieran tentaciones de acumular físico:

gold Comex futures trading begins in 1975 | TF Metals Report


----------



## nekcab (5 Ene 2017)

Charicato:

Vale, en 1974 ya se organizaban para hacer menos atractivas las inversiones en oro (máxime cuando sabían como iba dispararse la inflación, y para colmo ésta se iba a repartir "generosamente" al resto del mundo). Ok.

Y doy fe q en mi entorno la percepción del oro es mala, viendo sobre todo precisamente esos vaivenes 2011-2015 p.e.). Pero seguramente eso no ha menoscabado la voluntad de muchos ciudadanos desde entonces de apostar por el vil metal, e incluso, habrá crecido (no a los niveles que hubieran alcanzado de no haberse tomado aquéllas medidas).

Pero si se decantaran por movimientos como el que van a dar en breve Dinamarca abandonando el dinero papel... ¿no estarán ya definitivamente jodidos los poseedores? Sí, podrán efectuar pequeñas transacciones es cierto... pero se crea una situación muy desagradable hasta el punto de que los herederos de ese patrimonio aurífero, tras unas cuantas décadas después.... lo verán más como un problema que como una herencia al uso.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Ene 2017)

nekcab dijo:


> Charicato:
> 
> Vale, en 1974 ya se organizaban ...
> 
> Pero si se decantaran por movimientos como el que van a dar en breve Dinamarca abandonando el dinero papel... ¿no estarán ya definitivamente jodidos los poseedores? Sí, podrán efectuar pequeñas transacciones es cierto... pero se crea una situación muy desagradable hasta el punto de que los herederos de ese patrimonio aurífero, tras unas cuantas décadas después.... lo verán más como un problema que como una herencia al uso.



Llevo poco tiempo en esto, en el foro encontrarás argumentos a mansalva, pero sé por experiencia que la transformación de oro físico en aquello que sea considerado dinero en su momento, lugar, situación, ... es infinitamente más fácil que cualquier otra materia. No importa que el fiat esté desmaterializado, o que la ley lo impida, el oro es y será convertible inmediatamente, si hay dificultades entonces su valor será mucho mayor, para muestra la decisión de Narendra Modi en la India.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2017)

Hola, nekcab: Si lo piensas... tú mismo das argumentos a favor de la posesión física de MPs. Vamos a ver...

Supongamos que se avanza en la supresión del efectivo y se "acorralan" a los MPs, de manera que éstos pasan a la "clandestinidad"... pero, ¿No tendría que ser a nivel mundial para que esa medida fuera realmente efectiva? Sólo con que existieran países o zonas "libres" ya sería un auténtico CALVARIO para el Sistema.

Además, ¿acaso ves posible que se pusieran de acuerdo en esto países como Corea del Norte, Irán, Uruguay, Malasia...? Y ya no te cito algunos de los "grandes"...

Peroooo... sigamos "abundando" en ello... Consideremos que consiguieran llevarlo a cabo y de forma eficaz -y ahora pienso en el papel "relevante" que ha tenido la ONU desde su creación...-, pues la única forma de seguir teniendo algo de AUTÉNTICO valor fuera del Sistema van a ser las opciones "tradicionales" como puede ser la posesión física de MPs o algunas "alternativas" y ahí podrían entrar incluso las que yo NO barajo como las Criptomonedas o vete a saber qué nuevos "inventos" están al caer...

Por otro lado, ¿ese Sistema sería sostenible en el tiempo? Hombre, podría servir "X", pero su duración sería más corta que larga... Aparte de que tengo serias dudas de que buena parte de los más "poderosos" lo aceptarán sin más... Te recuerdo que, históricamente, muchas Revoluciones "populares" fueron auspiciadas por aquellos a quienes les "tocaron los huevos" y tenían la "pasta" suficiente para montar los "pollos" que trastocarían la Historia... Y eso ha sucedido desde las primeras civilizaciones.

Mira, nekcab, como una simple "alegoría" te diré que ese "experimento" es igual a una "Torre de Babel" y llegados ahí prefiero tener "algo" a mano que en una "nube" que dice que tengo lo que NO tendré cuando TODO se empiece a derrumbar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2017)

Interesante...

- The Fractional Reserve Banking Sideshow | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Ron Paul Statement on Audit the Fed - Campaign for Liberty

- India'''s Cash Woes Are Just Beginning - Bloomberg View

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - Ron Paul Statement on Audit the Fed - Campaign for Liberty
> 
> ...



Los USA necesitan la impresora.

Se pegan por quién debe tener la impresora. En esencia nada cambiará.

Sólo el ahorro y no gastar más de tu presupuesto de gastos te lleva a la libertad financiera.


----------



## frisch (6 Ene 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos los contertulios esperando que los reyes no hayan traído carbón a nadie.

Hay una noticia que desde hace un par de meses circula pero no aparece en prácticamente ningún medio de comunicación sea de los massmierda o de los otros.

Se trata de las negociaciones que están teniendo lugar (por lo visto muy secretamente) en Ginebra entre El País sin Nombre, Gran Bretaña, la UE, Grecia y Chipre sobre el futuro de Chipre.


La cosa gira entorno al futuro de Chipre que como sabéis está dividida. Dos terceras partes son lo que se entiende por la República de Chipre, con influencia griega, capital Nicosia, y una tercera parte, consecuencia de la ocupación turca de 1974, la República Turca del Norte de Chipre, capital Nicosia del Norte. Esta última república sólo está reconocida por los turcos. Pero existe.

El guirigay trae tela porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN, Grecia es miembro de la OTAN y de la UE, la Pérfida Albión tiene dos bases en la República de Chipre, pero no bases de "alquiler" sino "Sovereign Base Areas", es decir que no les echan de ahí ni con salfumán.

Por resumir, Chipre es de todos menos de los chipriotas.

Pero, bueno, el caso es que desde hace unos meses hay negociaciones secretas en la pura y cristalina Ginebra, sobre el futuro de la isla. El plan consistiría en acabar con esa división de la isla que dificulta ciertas cosas a las que me referiré más adelante y que constituyen la madre del cordero.

Crear una especie de estado federal, con un parlamento común. El Estado no tendría ejército propio sino una especie de policía internacional bajo los auspicios de la caritativa ONU.

Bueno, pero y ¿por qué tanto esfuerzo y gastarse tantas pelas en chocolate en Ginebra por un país que, al fin y al cabo, está ocupado, en parte, militarmente, por Turquía, desde 1974 pero, que se sepa, por el que nadie se ha rasgado las vestiduras en los últimos 37 años?

¡Equlicua!

Resulta que corren voces de que en el Mar Egeo y en el Jónico han encontrado importantes recursos de hidrocarburos. Pero claro, no se trata de extraerlos en una situación tan confusa y Chipre podría servir de Sovereign Base a prueba de salfumán.

Además, Chipre es como un portaviones (de 240 Km de largo por 100 de ancho) frente a la convulsa zona de Oriente Medio.

Mi opinión es que a Turquía le van a caer novias por un tubo.

De ahí quizás se entienda todo lo ocurrido con este país en 2016.


P.S. No pongo fuentes, son informaciones que he leído aquí y allá. Lo cuento con la debida prudencia pero lo cuento también por si algún contertulio supiese algo al respecto y, sobre todo, para que las muchas ratitas de biblioteca que correteamos en este hilo, tomemos nota y guardemos la información en su correspondiente cajón, y ver qué pasa en el transcurso del 2017, al respecto.

Un abrazo.


----------



## archiekaras (6 Ene 2017)

Dirk Müller dice en su libro "Showdown" que entre Grecia y Chipre estan los yacimientos mas grandes de gas natural del mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Interesante lo que nos comentas y "actualizas" porque el tema se tocó en el hilo en su momento. Es más, hay comentarios míos de hace años en los que indicaba que en mi opinión el conflicto de Siria tenía más que ver con esto que con otra cosa... En el fondo, es una lucha por mantener el control de los recursos energéticos y de las vías de transporte por las que han de transitar.

Respecto a Chipre, en su momento también se comentó la intención de Rusia de colocar una base aérea militar en la isla... 

Bueno, dejo algo de material al respecto y que es abundante si se busca. Incluso en los mass mierda se ha tratado este tema.

- ¿Se modifican las cartas geopolíticas en la cuenca del Levante e Israel?, por F. William Engdahl

- ¡LO QUE FALTABA! UN HALLAZGO PETROLÍFERO QUE ENCENDERÁ AÚN MÁS LA GUERRA EN SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Russia to Get Military Bases in Cyprus

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 19:21 ----------

"Extraordinaria" la "calidad" del empleo creado en los EE.UU. y en el supuesto de que sea "verdad"... A este paso, los Camareros en ese país podrán escenificar el Camarote de los Hermanos Marx...

Where The December Jobs Were: Nurses, Waiters, And Waste Cleaners | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Ene 2017)

Avisado fuí, pero con el tiempo ya estoy cerca de recuperarme del terrible error de comprar basura: los ETF's apalancados JNUG y NUGT. Un asunto que tiene que ver con mi recuperación, ya fue comentado por estos lares, es el de los patrones que utiliza el cartel los días que el SGE está cerrado, a veces los viernes y con mayor frecuencia los festivos del SGE. 

Aquí os pego el calendario 2017 festivos SGE
news_Announcement_details

Intentaré a ver si compongo un esbozo de los que fue en este sentido 2016, pero si alguien tiene información estadística, con números, de este asunto, que la comparta.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Avisado fuí, pero con el tiempo ya estoy cerca de recuperarme del terrible error de comprar basura: los ETF's apalancados JNUG y NUGT. Un asunto que tiene que ver con mi recuperación, ya fue comentado por estos lares, es el de los patrones que utiliza el cartel los días que el SGE está cerrado, a veces los viernes y con mayor frecuencia los festivos del SGE.
> 
> Aquí os pego el calendario 2017 festivos SGE
> news_Announcement_details
> ...



Hamijo, que temeridad JNUG. Un direccional de Junior Gold Miners. Ahí queda eso.

Básicamente dependen muchísimo del proceso de exploración y los rumores lo mueven a lo bestia.

Creo que no merece la pena tradear posiciones tan especulativas que apenas capitalizan 150 mill de $.

Sigues teniendo emociones fuertes en el segmento de Mid Gold Miners en los que te la juegas a cumplimientos de objetivos de producción. Siempre te puede salir una mina mal, un incumplimiento de objetivos de de AISC o mismamente el precio del AU.

Juegas duro.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, nekcab, como una simple "alegoría" te diré que ese "experimento" es igual a una "Torre de Babel" y llegados ahí prefiero tener "algo" a mano que en una "nube" que dice que tengo lo que NO tendré cuando TODO se empiece a derrumbar.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto, incluidos latunes y pasta de dientes.

Recuerdo a los foreros que en Berlin 1945, te podias follar a una de 18 añitos por una lata de atun, imaginad la cantidad de fantas , horas de chofer y babeos se ahorrarian algunos con tan solo acumular unas latas de atun.


----------



## dolomita (7 Ene 2017)

Desde mi punto de vista,femenino, lo más sano es moverse entre buena gente y dar de lado a la gentuza que uno se va encontrando en el camino, sean hombres o mujeres. 
Y mira que te aprecio, astur_burbuja, por el resto de comentarios que dejas en este foro.





astur_burbuja dijo:


> Exacto, incluidos latunes y pasta de dientes.
> 
> Recuerdo a los foreros que en Berlin 1945, te podias follar a una de 18 añitos por una lata de atun, imaginad la cantidad de fantas , horas de chofer y babeos se ahorrarian algunos con tan solo acumular unas latas de atun.


----------



## frisch (7 Ene 2017)

La lista de banqueros que van a ser procesados (en ausencia) en el macro juicio que tendrá lugar en Barcelona y en Madrid entre enero y febrero del este año.

Proceso a la Banca (2) Los acusados | Ataque al poder

Aquí el enlace que describe cómo va ser organizado el proceso.

Proceso a la Banca Española: ¿que es? ¿quienes somos? ¿qué queremos?


----------



## kawalimit (7 Ene 2017)

dolomita dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista,femenino, lo más sano es moverse entre buena gente y dar de lado a la gentuza que uno se va encontrando en el camino, sean hombres o mujeres.
> Y mira que te aprecio, astur_burbuja, por el resto de comentarios que dejas en este foro.



Quedémonos con la "idea" . Aunque es cierto que tal vez el ejemplo es un poco "bestia", entiendo que el comentario de astur_burbuja iba únicamente encaminado a poner de manifiesto el "valor" que podría tener algo tan mundano y tangible como una lata de atún (o munición, o aspirinas, o MP) en un mundo post-colapso, en contraposición a los unos y los ceros de las cuentas corrientes...


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Ene 2017)

dolomita dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista,femenino, lo más sano es moverse entre buena gente y dar de lado a la gentuza que uno se va encontrando en el camino, sean hombres o mujeres.
> Y mira que te aprecio, astur_burbuja, por el resto de comentarios que dejas en este foro.



Bueno...constata una realidad...o mejor dicho dos realidades.

Otra cosa es que en ambas realidades, la de la mujer que se entrega por una onza de chocolate de la ración del soldado (porque no ha comido bien durante meses... porque le parece un soldado guapo y viril...porque no hay nada mejor que hacer en una situación crítica en la que escasea de todo...o simplemente porque lo echa de menos y lo necesita...) y la del soldado que como hombre tiene la necesidad (largamente postergada) de mantener relaciones con una femina (porque Dios nos hizo así... porque el hombre no puede dejar de ser lo que es...porque somos seres sexuados y el gameto masculino lleva en sus genes esparcir su semilla...o por lo que a cada uno le dé la gana) ambas realidades, decía, sean moralmente criticables.

No me sea tan puritana...la vida es como es, no como queremos que sea.


----------



## urgent (7 Ene 2017)

*******, Astur, etc.... coincido con vosotros en varias temas pero os habéis "pasado mucho al pasado" con el ejemplo.

La vida es como es , pero la podemos y debemos intentar mejorar cada día. 

Quién quiera vivir como hace siglos pues vale, pero que vaya a vivir a una caverna.

Soy hombre, con hijos y necesidades sexuales evidentes (hormonas, procesos químicos, etc.) pero también tengo cerebro y otras virtudes.


Ahí va la definición de puritano

puritano, na
Del ingl. puritan.
1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que real o afectadamente profesa con rigor las virtudes públicas o privadas y hace alarde de ello. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Seguidor de un grupo reformista, inicialmente religioso, que se formó en Inglaterra en el siglo XVI y que propugnaba purificar la Iglesia anglicana oficial de las adherencias recibidas del catolicismo. U. t. c. s.
3. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los puritanos.

"los puritanos fueron perseguidos por Isabel I"

El puritanismo fue una facción radical del protestantismo que tuvo su origen en el periodo reformista inglés que se desarrolló durante el reinado de Isabel I.

Saludos a todos y feliz 2017.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Ene 2017)

dolomita dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista,femenino, lo más sano es moverse entre buena gente y dar de lado a la gentuza que uno se va encontrando en el camino, sean hombres o mujeres.
> Y mira que te aprecio, astur_burbuja, por el resto de comentarios que dejas en este foro.



No se me indigne usted tan fácilmente, que hay cosas bastantes peores en la vida como para indignarse por un comentario de echar un polvo a cambio de comida. Cuántos millones de veces habrá ocurrido en la historia humana?

Si en tiempos ordinarios ya se hacen cosas así, imagínese en tiempos extraordinarios como una guerra o cataclismo...

Por otro lado, habría que sopesar las motivaciones que mueven a muchos hombres para casarse y lo muy diferentes que son a las motivaciones de ciertas mujeres.

Usted dirá que por amor, pero la realidad dice algo bastante diferente.

Así que yo también ofrecería una lata de atún a cambio de un revolcón y no vería nada malo en ello.

Comprender este tipo de cosas es cuestión de tener un poco de mundo y de empatía con el otro género.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Ene 2017)

Obviamente ninguno de nosotros compramos metales con el objeto de pagar nuestros "affairs" en tiempos de vacas flacas...al menos un hombre casado como yo (e intuyo que una gran mayoría tampoco) no piensa en eso.

Otra cosa es que ocurra. La vida siempre te sorprende. Y ni el hombre va a dejar de ser hombre (aunque lo están intentando vehementemente) ni la mujer va a dejar de ser mujer (con todos sus instintos e impulsos, que por supuesto también los tiene).

No será el mejor ejemplo el que puso el amigo Astur...

Pero cierto es como la vida misma.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2017 at 15:20 ----------




urgent dijo:


> *******, Astur, etc.... coincido con vosotros en varias temas pero os habéis "pasado mucho al pasado" con el ejemplo.
> 
> La vida es como es , pero la podemos y debemos intentar mejorar cada día.
> 
> ...



Cambie Vd. su vida como estime oportuno caballero...

Ahora bien, como ya he dicho en otro hilo ayer, las emociones y reacciones humanas son predecibles. Y mas, cuantos mas individuos estén implicados.

No crea que a los efectos somos muy diferentes de las plagas de langosta.

Aunque haya individuos como Vd... o como yo.


----------



## urgent (7 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Obviamente ninguno de nosotros compramos metales con el objeto de pagar nuestros "affairs" en tiempos de vacas flacas...al menos un hombre casado como yo (e intuyo que una gran mayoría tampoco) no piensa en eso.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ocurra. La vida siempre te sorprende. Y ni el hombre va a dejar de ser hombre (aunque lo están intentando vehementemente) ni la mujer va a dejar de ser mujer (con todos sus instintos e impulsos, que por supuesto también los tiene).
> 
> ...






Entiendo lo que quiere decir Sr. ******* y comprendo que las cosas son como son y también hacia donde nos llevan - o mejor dicho, hacia donde nos quieren llevar- pero esto no quiere decir que me resigne ni que quiera para los demás lo que no quiero para mi mismo.

El ejemplo evidentemente podía haberse escrito con el otro "género". Seguro que en tiempos tan convulsos hay "varones" que se dejarían .... por una lata de atún. (y como usted dice: actualmente por dinero....) y sería igual de cierto, pero también criticable, según mi punto de vista. Todo el mundo es libre de hacer lo que quiera por voluntad propia sin humillar a nadie.
(aquí entraríamos en una discusión filosófica-sociológica-humanista- muy interesante)

Pero, siguiendo el hilo principal "evolución del precio del oro" sigo con mis dudas y pensamientos.

1- ¿Comprar oro físico "trazable" y que en un futuro me lo puedan confiscar?
2- ¿Comprar oro físco "no trazable" y que en un futuro "no" lo pueda "convertir"?
3- ¿No comprar nada?
4- ¿Comprar oro "papel"? y ¿especular o no con el?
5- ..

Cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades evidentemente.

Salut,


----------



## timi (7 Ene 2017)

urgent dijo:


> Pero, siguiendo el hilo principal "evolución del precio del oro" sigo con mis dudas y pensamientos.
> 
> 1- ¿Comprar oro físico "trazable" y que en un futuro me lo puedan confiscar?
> 2- ¿Comprar oro físco "no trazable" y que en un futuro "no" lo pueda "convertir"?
> ...



se puede comprar oro físico no trazable y que en un futuro lo pueda convertir de forma legal
que yo sepa , montoro no puede saber que he comprado fuera del estado español. Puede intuir que son mp's , pero no tiene la factura que lo prueba. De todas formas , estamos hablando , al menos en mi caso , de cantidades totalmente irrelevantes en caso de que se pusiera en marcha una ley de confiscación de oro. Si nos ponemos puritanos todo el mundo tiene unos gramos de oro en casa ( anillos , joyas ) y para recoger estos gramos la única forma seria entrar casa por casa.
la 4 opción yo la tengo totalmente descartada y si se tiene dudas entre las 2 primeras , lo lógico es la 3

saludos


----------



## dolomita (7 Ene 2017)

A mi las prostitutas me parecen unas señoras mucho más respetables que las mujeres garrapatas que tanto le tocan la moral a astur_burbuja. Mis tiros van por ahi, para los que no lo entendieron. Y por eso digo que hay que juntarse con buena gente, buenas mujeres (se puede incluir aquí a las prostitutas que lo sean) y buenos hombres (sean charcuteros,estrellas del rock o estén en el desempleo). Amen Jesús.
Y si, el atún y el oro es para gastarlo en lo que a cada uno le satisfaga y tenerlo a buen recaudo de garrapata mujer, garrapato hombre, garrapata estado, si es posible.




******* dijo:


> Bueno...constata una realidad...o mejor dicho dos realidades.
> 
> Otra cosa es que en ambas realidades, la de la mujer que se entrega por una onza de chocolate de la ración del soldado (porque no ha comido bien durante meses... porque le parece un soldado guapo y viril...porque no hay nada mejor que hacer en una situación crítica en la que escasea de todo...o simplemente porque lo echa de menos y lo necesita...) y la del soldado que como hombre tiene la necesidad (largamente postergada) de mantener relaciones con una femina (porque Dios nos hizo así... porque el hombre no puede dejar de ser lo que es...porque somos seres sexuados y el gameto masculino lleva en sus genes esparcir su semilla...o por lo que a cada uno le dé la gana) ambas realidades, decía, sean moralmente criticables.
> 
> No me sea tan puritana...la vida es como es, no como queremos que sea.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Ene 2017)

dolomita dijo:


> A mi las prostitutas me parecen unas señoras mucho más respetables que las mujeres garrapatas que tanto le tocan la moral a astur_burbuja. Mis tiros van por ahi, para los que no lo entendieron. Y por eso digo que hay que juntarse con buena gente, buenas mujeres (se puede incluir aquí a las prostitutas que lo sean) y buenos hombres (sean charcuteros,estrellas del rock o estén en el desempleo). Amen Jesús.
> Y si, el atún y el oro es para gastarlo en lo que a cada uno le satisfaga y tenerlo a buen recaudo de garrapata mujer, garrapato hombre, garrapata estado, si es posible.



El ejemplo era un mal ejemplo, la situación era y es terriblemente más cruda, pasaba entonces y pasa ahora y por menos de cinco euros

En uno de los empobrecidos barrios del centro de Atenas, decenas de jóvenes inmigrantes ofrecen sus servicios sexuales a cambio de unos pocos euros, dos o cinco

Niños refugiados: Menores no acompañados: las nuevas almas vagabundas de Atenas | Planeta Futuro | EL PAÍS

Niños refugiados: Menores no acompañados: las nuevas almas vagabundas de Atenas | Planeta Futuro | EL PAÍS


----------



## dolomita (7 Ene 2017)

Duro e interesante aporte, Charizato21.





Charizato21 dijo:


> El ejemplo era un mal ejemplo, la situación era y es terriblemente más cruda, pasaba entonces y pasa ahora y por menos de cinco euros
> 
> En uno de los empobrecidos barrios del centro de Atenas, decenas de jóvenes inmigrantes ofrecen sus servicios sexuales a cambio de unos pocos euros, dos o cinco
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, veo que os habéis enzarzado en una polémica un tanto "gratuita" si me permitís la expresión...

Realmente, astur_burbuja, NO suele caracterizarse por sutilezas a la hora de "ejemplarizar" determinados supuestos, pero bueno es su forma de ser y me gusta la gente que dice las cosas por su "nombre"...

En cualquier caso, astur burbuja, NO ha dicho NADA que NO fuera cierto... Quizás, dado que domino aspectos de la Historia, le diría que en Berlín en 1945 los soviéticos entraron a "saco" con todas sus consecuencias y desde luego tomaban las mujeres por la fuerza, así que NADA de "intercambiar" latas de atún... Por cierto, NO hubo una sola condena entre la soldadesca por los millares de violaciones efectuadas a alemanas e incluso de sus aliadas "liberadas"... Francamente, REPUGNANTE, pero claro la Historia suele obviar las atrocidades de los vencedores y se suelen cargar las "tintas" sobre los vencidos... SÍ, los Nazis fueron muy "malos" y los demás unos "Santos"...

Volviendo a lo que comentaba astur_burbuja, es bastante conocido de que en las zonas ocupadas por los aliados, especialmente los americanos, se obtenían favores sexuales a cambio de chocolatinas, medias, etc., etc.

En fin, desgraciadamente, los "excesos" en época de guerra o de determinadas "inestabilidades" propicia hechos que son condenables para los que guardamos una determinada "ética"... En cierta ocasión, estando en el Ejército, le comenté a un compañero de armas que, probablemente, nos cargaríamos más de los "nuestros" que del "enemigo"... Es curioso, porque a la hora de pelear NO me importaría "destripar" a un adversario, pero también hay unos "límites" que entiendo no se deberían sobrepasar y yo creo que el Arte de la Guerra es "otra" cosa.

Bien, antes de dejar este tema que es bastante irrelevante aquí, os diría que es un sin sentido acumular MPs para comprar latas de atunes futuras y como bien dice astur_burbuja -y que es algo más que reiterado por este hilo- esto se ha de hacer anticipadamente. No es tan complejo crear una Despensa e ir reciclándola...

Y a continuación os dejo dos interesantes artículos... En uno observamos lo "bien" que va la Economía de los EE.UU. y en el segundo ya observamos quienes han estado detrás de Trump... unos viejos "amigos" de este hilo: Goldman Sachs... Je,je,je... se presentan "entretenidos" los años venideros.

- U.S. Trade Deficit Widened in November to a Nine-Month High - Bloomberg

- TRUMP NOMBRA COMO JEFE DE LA COMISIÓN NACIONAL DEL MERCADO DE VALORES

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Ene 2017)

dolomita dijo:


> Duro e interesante aporte, Charizato21.



Bueno no he querido entrar en el debate porque, en fin, sería interminable porque son dos líneas en paralelo que se miran una a otra pero que nunca se cruzan y se encuentran. Como los raíles de un tren.

Es terrible la banalización del dolor, de la necesidad y aun más terrible, cuando la mercancía es el propio cuerpo.


----------



## urgent (7 Ene 2017)

timi dijo:


> se puede comprar oro físico no trazable y que en un futuro lo pueda convertir de forma legal
> que yo sepa , montoro no puede saber que he comprado fuera del estado español. Puede intuir que son mp's , pero no tiene la factura que lo prueba. De todas formas , estamos hablando , al menos en mi caso , de cantidades totalmente irrelevantes en caso de que se pusiera en marcha una ley de confiscación de oro. Si nos ponemos puritanos todo el mundo tiene unos gramos de oro en casa ( anillos , joyas ) y para recoger estos gramos la única forma seria entrar casa por casa.
> la 4 opción yo la tengo totalmente descartada y si se tiene dudas entre las 2 primeras , lo lógico es la 3
> 
> saludos




Hola Timi,

Si, si compras fuera sería "convertible" + "no trazable" para montoro, pero sólo de momento, ya que en cuanto se pusiese en marcha una ley confiscatoria te obligarían a coger entre dos caminos:
1- "vendérsela" a montoro o el rey europeo-mudial-interplanetario... (ya veríamos si ponen un precio justo o no)
2- o, pasar al lado oscuro "no convertible oficialmente", con lo cual no habría servido de nada en un hipotético futuro haberlo comprado fuera de tu propio estado.
3- ..

siempre hablando de cantidades irrelevantes como la tuya o la mía.

Salut,


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Ene 2017)

Hola a todos.

Os dejo dos videos para vuestra reflexion. Esta relacionado con "nuestro" futuro... 

Nota: no visualizar en periodo de depresion.

10 minutillos: evolucion de la poblacion

Hans Rosling: Global population growth, box by box | TED Talk | TED.com

1 hora y 13 (video del 2002, brillante como el solo... la ley del 7%... espero que os guste)...

Poned en youtube: "al bartlett arithmetic population and energy" y dad click al primer video...


----------



## frisch (7 Ene 2017)

Otra noticia interesante y que a mi me ha resultado muy curiosa.

Ésta vez trata de Corea del Sur. Corea del Sur para ubicarse rápidamente es, por ejemplo, Samsung.

Noticia, que yo sepa, no ha sido "retransmitida" en nuestras radios y periódicos nacionales.

Bueno pues resulta, que en Corea del Sur está teniendo lugar la "Revolución de las velas". Llevan dos meses manifestándose, bajo un frío glacial, más de un millón de personas han manifestado durante dos meses exigiendo la dimisión de su Presidenta Park Geun-hye.

Resulta que a la susodicha se le acusa de haber llevado los asuntos de Estado bajo la influencia de un medio chaman medio predicador y de haberse beneficiado de "grandes regalos de la industria".

Total, el 9 de diciembre de 2016, Park Geun-hye, ha dimitido con las consiguientes declaraciones de: "Lo siento mucho, mi madre y la moto".

Fuente: el nada sospechoso Le Monde Diplomatique.

« Révolution des bougies » à Séoul, par Sung Il-kwon (Le Monde diplomatique, janvier 2017)

P.S. ¡Qué mundo!


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Ene 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno no he querido entrar en el debate porque, en fin, sería interminable porque son dos líneas en paralelo que se miran una a otra pero que nunca se cruzan y se encuentran. Como los raíles de un tren.
> 
> Es terrible la banalización del dolor, de la necesidad y aun más terrible, cuando la mercancía es el propio cuerpo.



...mas cornadas da el hambre.

No solo de pan vive el hombre...pero que jodido es que te falte el pan.

Lo que a mi me enerva no es lo que pudiera pasar en una situación tal...los que hagan el que tiene la onza de chocolate, y la que desea esa onza con sus cuerpos y necesidades, cuando ambos probablemente han recibido la tortura de la escasez de lo mas fundamental... es problema suyo. Yo no tiraré esa piedra.

Si tiro la piedra al que teniendo posibles se va a Filipinas a buscar sexo con niñas...por dos frascos de mal perfume...o un par de bragas. Me desagrada, y me parece terrible...ahí si que no hay igualdad de condiciones...o de necesidades. El que ha tratado alguna vez con señoras de las que fuman sabe que muchos hombres buscan incluso afecto humano...conversación...reciprocidad...

O a Atenas...o a Marrakech...o a La Habana...todos lo sabemos. Ojo¡¡¡ Ellas también lo hacen, y desde hace mucho...

Me contaba un amigo de facultad, hace ya mas de veinte años (que viejo me hago) como se sorprendía en su viaje de fin de curso a Santo Domingo, de la facilidad con la que compañeras de buen ver que hasta la fecha parecían fortaleza inespugnable...la facilidad con la que elegían mulato...o mandingo.

Mi amigo, hombre bueno y sin pareja entonces, me decía que a la tercera noche "ya no supo decir que no" a las guapas mulatas que le buscaban...eso sí, muchas de esas "fortalezas" cayeron en la tentación nada mas pisar tierra...mucho antes que el bonachon del que hablo.

Cosas de la especie humana...que le vamos a hacer, somos así...débiles e instintivos.

Pido disculpas si ensucie el hilo demasiado. Doy tema por zanjado.

Lo que se viene en Estados Unidos me empieza a dar miedo. La sesión de ayer, con Biden desquiciado, fue todo un espectáculo...

Le van a dejar tomar posesión???


----------



## gurrumino (7 Ene 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha comentado esta noticia, pero sin duda hay que tener cuidado
> 
> La falsificación de bullions de oro y plata alarma a los comerciantes estadounidenses | Oro Informacion



Hombre, esto no es de ahora, por ejemplo soberanos falsos se hicieron cientos de cienes hace muchos años, por poner un ejemplo.

Me parece un poco demasiado asustante lo que dice el enlace, una moneda con un baño de oro y el resto de plomo no puede dar nunca el peso o dimensiones dentro de los márgenes aceptables, aparte de que sonaría como un cacho de tubería al hacer la prueba de sonido, ha puesto un ejemplo cutre pero cutre.

De todos modos gracias, nunca está de mas saber que hay que tomar medidas, y pesos, eso como mínimo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Ene 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hombre, esto no es de ahora, por ejemplo soberanos falsos se hicieron cientos de cienes hace muchos años, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Me parece un poco *demasiado asustante* lo que dice el enlace, una moneda con un baño de oro y el resto de plomo no puede dar nunca el peso o dimensiones dentro de los márgenes aceptables, aparte de que sonaría como un cacho de tubería al hacer la prueba de sonido, ha puesto un ejemplo cutre pero cutre.
> 
> De todos modos gracias, nunca está de mas saber que hay que tomar medidas, y pesos, eso como mínimo.



De eso se trata... de meter miedo a los neófitos en la materia y así reducir las compras de Plata y Oro con todas las artimañas posibles.


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha comentado esta noticia, pero sin duda hay que tener cuidado
> 
> La falsificación de bullions de oro y plata alarma a los comerciantes estadounidenses | Oro Informacion



La cuestion es demonizarlo, meter miedo. Con unas mínimas precauciones y conocimiento debería ser suficiente.


----------



## Donald Draper (8 Ene 2017)

Hola a todos. Estoy construyéndome una cartera a LP con fondos indexados y otros value, y dentro de la estrategia me planteo meter un % en oro.

¿Dónde puedo leer sobre inversiones en oro a LP? Jamás he metido pasta en oro, no sé por donde me pega el aire, hablando en crudo.
Gracias!


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Ene 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estoy construyéndome una cartera a LP con fondos indexados y otros value, y dentro de la estrategia me planteo meter un % en oro.
> 
> ¿Dónde puedo leer sobre inversiones en oro a LP? Jamás he metido pasta en oro, no sé por donde me pega el aire, hablando en crudo.
> Gracias!



El oro no lo tienes que ver como una "inversión", sino como un seguro de reserva de valor/riqueza a largo plazo. Y como tal, lo más seguro es comprar oro físico, no productos financieros que afirmen estar basados en oro, y mediante los cuales estás pagando por comprar oro que realmente no tienes en tus manos (y el intermediario que te ofrece el producto tampoco).


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2017)




----------



## Donald Draper (8 Ene 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El oro no lo tienes que ver como una "inversión", sino como un seguro de reserva de valor/riqueza a largo plazo. Y como tal, lo más seguro es comprar oro físico, no productos financieros que afirmen estar basados en oro, y mediante los cuales estás pagando por comprar oro que realmente no tienes en tus manos (y el intermediario que te ofrece el producto tampoco).



Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Hay alguna guía para lerdos/novatos en comprar oro físico? Todo lo que sea salirse de productos financieros me pilla de nuevas.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Ene 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Hay alguna guía para lerdos/novatos en comprar oro físico? Todo lo que sea salirse de productos financieros me pilla de nuevas.



Aquí te puedes empapar.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-136.html

Si no va el enlace pones en google el titulo del hilo y ya está.

*Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos! *


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Ene 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aquí te puedes empapar.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-136.html
> 
> ...




Otro hilo mas:

="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobilia...-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, es lógico que en el hilo se incorporen nuevos foreros que compensen los que se marchan... Digo esto porque los "nuevos" es posible que desconozcan que éste es un hilo "metalero" que propugna los MPs FÍSICOS frente al "papel" y muchos tenemos una "perspectiva" claramente Prepper (preparacionista) en esa "actitud" o posicionamiento.

Evidentemente, eso NO es excluyente para aquellos que vean en los MPs unos activos más en los que "invertir", pero vamos que ésta NO es la "filosofía" mayoritaria por aquí... De todas formas, para los que estén interesados, también solemos proporcionar comentarios sobre AT, análisis de mineras extractoras de MPs., etc., etc. Todo ello dentro de los cauces de educación imperantes en este hilo.

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda. Bueno, ya sabéis lo que yo pienso también sobre nuestra pertenencia a la UE, OTAN, etc., etc.

- CRISIS EUROPEA - Cuando el euro es el problema

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (9 Ene 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los contertulios esperando que los reyes no hayan traído carbón a nadie.
> 
> Hay una noticia que desde hace un par de meses circula pero no aparece en prácticamente ningún medio de comunicación sea de los massmierda o de los otros.
> 
> ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # frisch: Interesante lo que nos comentas y "actualizas" porque el tema se tocó en el hilo en su momento. Es más, hay comentarios míos de hace años en los que indicaba que en mi opinión el conflicto de Siria tenía más que ver con esto que con otra cosa... En el fondo, es una lucha por mantener el control de los recursos energéticos y de las vías de transporte por las que han de transitar.
> 
> ...



Vaaaale, ya me empieza a cuadrar todo un poco mas...

que casualidad eh? ahora hay atentados contra Israel...:rolleye:

Jerusalén: Al menos cuatro muertos tras ser arrollados por un camión


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2017)

Interesante... aunque un poco o muy "propagandístico", pero dice cosas que invitan a la "reflexión".

- Lo que acontece en Siria no es lo que aconteció en Playa Girón | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias por el artículo Fernando. Es muy interesante.
Yo creo que es una puesta en escena (ese encuentro nunca tuvo lugar). Pero, la trama está muy bien desarrollada y dice cuatro verdades.

También estoy de acuerdo contigo en que se le ve el plumero propagandístico pero, lo cierto, insisto, dice cuatro grandes verdades, que se agradecen.

Pego:

(las negritas son mías y los comentarios entre corchetes son míos).


_André Brisson: El origen de acontecimientos de este tipo es casi siempre el mismo. Para no ir tan lejos, le puedo decir que la primera y segunda guerra mundial, la guerra de Corea, de Vietnam, de Angola, de Mozambique, de Argelia, de Congo, de Mali, de Cuba, de Nicaragua, etc, así como el levantamiento guerrillero en la década de 1960-70 en gran parte de América Latina, tuvieron como objetivo, más allá de una proclamada “lucha por la libertad”, “defensa de la libertad y en contra de la tiranía”, “defensa de la patria” o cualquier otra cosa parecida, el dominio político *para el manejo económico o estratégico.*_ 

[Lo cual, en mi opinión, plantea un problema, cuando menos moral porque las personas, la "carnaza", que murió en todos esos conflictos creía luchar por A cuando, en realidad, los que mandaban -también- luchaban por B, sin decir nada de ello a la "infantería". Lección que hay que aprender al respecto: Nunca te fíes de los discursos políticos sean estos de los políticos o de los militares. Pero bueno, para toda esa gente, It's too late now babe que cantaba, en otros tiempos, Carole King]

_
"Usted habló de control económico y de control de espacio geográfico. ¿Qué control es el principal en Oriente Medio? ¿El económico o el geográfico?

AB: Ambos. El intento, el proyecto inicial era, evidentemente, una transformación de las demarcaciones de los países de la zona para una mejor dominación y robo económico."_

[Bueno el paradigma de lo que dice el contertulio ficticio de la entrevista es el mapa de África; jamás se establecieron fronteras tan con cartabón y tiralíneas, y acercándose al Oriente Medio, si bien no es tan, flagrante, todavía puede uno ver líneas rectas en Arabia Saudí, Irak, Egipto y .... Siria. Es como sí, tirando una línea recta desde los pirineos, a la altura de del enclave de Llivia, hasta Algeciras, Lleida quedase en terreno aragónes y Teruel en catalán. Ocurre que en ninguna de las dos ciudades, ni aleñados, hay ni petróleo, ni gas, ni tan siquiera, centros de logística para negociar con estos.

Termino con una cita de Max Frisch: "Y cuando despertamos ... era ya de noche"]

Gracias Fernando, una vez más.


----------



## amador (9 Ene 2017)

Lo he leído con atención, pero lo de introducir el tema "teológico" al final del artículo me ha dejado descuadrado ... no se que pensar ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante... aunque un poco o muy "propagandístico", pero dice cosas que invitan a la "reflexión".
> 
> - Lo que acontece en Siria no es lo que aconteció en Playa Girón | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2017)

amador dijo:


> Lo he leído con atención, pero lo de introducir el tema "teológico" al final del artículo me ha dejado descuadrado ... no se que pensar ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices (aunque para mi, a estas alturas, me conformo con que se digan cuatro verdades). 

En lo que respecta al "tema teológico" (que no es tal) hay una frase del "supuesto" contertulio muy reveladora y es:

_"Si lo denominado por el periodismo en general como “democratización del mundo árabe” hubiese afectado a todos los que afectó sin incluir a Siria, le puedo asegurar que, como dicen los españoles, “otro gallo cantaría”. Pero el destino, predestinación o decisión del Arquitecto Universal quiso que la incluyese."_

Y todo el mundo sabe que lo del "Arquitecto Universal" son los masones.

Me reitero en la cita de Max Frisch: "Y cuando despertamos ... ya era de noche".


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# frisch: Gracias a ti por tus comentarios sobre el artículo enlazado. La verdad, es que SÍ... contiene algunos elementos que me han parecido relevantes y dignos de "reflexión"... 

Y dejo esto que también es interesante y RELEVANTE...

- How Bad Will the

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2017)

Otro artículo interesante...

- Pope Francis Now International Monetary Guru | Antonius Aquinas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2017)

Los buenos "deseos" de Trump respecto a Putin NO se ven reflejados en la REALIDAD...

- Centenares de tanques de EE.UU. se despliegan en la frontera rusa (VIDEO) - RT

SÍ, ya sé que Trump todavía no ha tomado las "riendas"del Poder, pero me imagino que eso importará poco en su momento... Ese material de guerra ha venido para quedarse y con él una ingente cantidad de militares. Hablando en "Plata": continúa la presión de EE.UU./OTAN en las fronteras rusas...

Saludos.


----------



## filibustero (10 Ene 2017)

*Te puedes explicar*

Te puedes explicar ?
Por favor?

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 01:22 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Atentos al deterioro de la libra, podría hacer que el oro explote en breve.



Por favor, para los novatos, o ignorantes como yo.
Me lo puedes explicar?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2017)

Por ampliar...

- Pound Falls to 10-Week Low as May Hints at Single-Market Exit - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Cuáles son los enigmas principales de la economía para 2017?

- Las autoridades de Holanda detienen y confiscan material a los periodistas que reunieron evidencias sobre la catástrofe del Boeing MH17

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otro artículo interesante...
> 
> - Pope Francis Now International Monetary Guru | Antonius Aquinas
> 
> Saludos.



Es curiosa esta historia del Papa Francisco.
Yo sin ser católico, pero sí cristiano (a secas), me parece que por fin hay un Papa que, de vez en cuando, cita el evangelio en bruto y no a la patrística en sentido amplio.

Sin embargo, en la figura del Papa, y más en éste, para mi queda más claro que el agua, que esa institución tiene dos clarísimas vertientes. Una que no le corresponde que es la de Estado y otra que sí le corresponde que es la ocuparse de las personas que comparten su creencia.

Obviamente, la primera ocupa la mayor parte del tiempo, de la agenda y del presupuesto.

El artículo es muy interesante porque finalmente explica que una buena intención puede constituir un magnífico adoquín en la autopista al infierno.

Yo le recomendaría al Papa Francisco una lectura del refranero español. Por ejemplo, el de "Zapatero a tus zapatos".

Sabiendo que en el relato bíblico el primer hombre echó la culpa de su pifia a su mujer y ésta, a su vez, se la echó a otro (la serpiente) y que de los dos primeros hermanos de la humanidad (siempre según el relato bíblico) uno se carga al otro, pues la verdad, yo no le daría más vueltas: "Zapatero a tus zapatos".

Es como si se me ocurre "opositar" a Presidente de Telefónica y empezar a regalar conexiones de alta velocidad a todos los que ganan menos de 1000 euros. Son funciones incompatibles. Vamos que no casan. O lo uno o lo otro.


Disculparéis el fuera de tema (ligado al artículo, eso sí).


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Key Silver Market Update | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Gold Price In GBP Up 4% On Brexit and UK Risks - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2017)

Bueno, por aquí ya hemos "insinuado" en muchas ocasiones lo que había detrás de los BRICS...

- LA INCÓMODA VERDAD SOBRE GOLDMAN SACHS, TRUMP Y LOS BRICS QUE NO QUIEREN QUE VEAMOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Ene 2017)

De verdad alguien querria cambiar sus soberanos por bitcoins ahora que los "copy/paste" de Expansion "informan" sobre el "futuro dorado del bitcoin para el 2017" :XX: :XX: :XX:

El bitcoin reta al oro como alternativa de inversión más valiosa


En realidad no es mas que un reflejo de la poca confianza que existe en los papelitos de colores...


----------



## veismuler (11 Ene 2017)

Lo malo del bitcoin, el oro o cualquier cosa que se integre en unos ejes cartesianos donde discurra por el horizontal el tiempo y por el vertical el precio..es ni más ni menos que un elemento manipulado...
Es cuando ya no hagan efecto los ejes cartesianos de los gráficos cuando el oro demostrará lo que siempre ha sido..dinero real.
Y como hablamos de ejes cartesianos pues lo llevarán a donde les dé la gana..hasta que no se pueda más por su propio valor intrínseco..Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2017)

Hola, JohnGalt: Bueno, NO creo que muchos cambiarán su Oro por el BitCoin... a fin de cuentas hablamos de "productos" muy diferentes. Quizás, SÍ, el auge de la "moneda virtual" está en el deseo -totalmente legitimo- de buscar "protección" ante posibles "turbulencias" y "algo" más en torno al actual Sistema Ponzi.

En el fondo, JohnGalt, hacen lo mismo que nosotros (los "metaleros"), pero desde otra "concepción" y que a mí NO me convence desde su "nacimiento": yo lo "conocí" cuando andaba por los $5... En realidad, en mi caso, se trata de una enorme desconfianza sobre su futuro, pero ¡Ojo! esa es una apreciación personal y puede estar muy equivocada. Y eso no quita para que si fuera así, su precio actual pueda estar muy por debajo del que podría llegar a conseguir...

Lo que desde luego NO me gusta es la excesiva volatilidad que se observa alrededor de esa "divisa" y eso indica una fuerte "especulación" y que es algo que NO me interesa en absoluto, pero -repito- hablo por mí y me consta de que hay muchos "metaleros" que están también "diversificados" en ese "activo". Y como he dicho SIEMPRE: que cada cual ponga SU dinero en aquello que más le convenza -previo estudio- y luego si no sale bien que se pida las "explicaciones" a sí mismo... ya que NADIE le habrá "engañado".

Y os dejo lo último de Max Keiser...

- Los mortíferos 'tuits' de Trump sacuden la economía de EE.UU.- Videos de RT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 15:43 ----------

Y acabo de leer esto...

- El Bitcoin, en menos de 800 USD tras los rumores de que China vetará su uso Por Investing.com

También me he mirado su última "evolución" y, desde los últimos máximos alcanzados el pasado 5 de Enero en torno a los $1150... la caída ronda ya el 30%. En fin, lo dicho: que cada cual haga con SU dinero lo que más le convenza...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, por aquí ya hemos "insinuado" en muchas ocasiones lo que había detrás de los BRICS...
> 
> - LA INCÓMODA VERDAD SOBRE GOLDMAN SACHS, TRUMP Y LOS BRICS QUE NO QUIEREN QUE VEAMOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Una vez más muy interesante Fernando. He de decir que el Robot Pescador, últimamente, mejora (más análisis).

Pego un párrafo:

_De hecho, y aunque a mucha gente pueda parecerle disparatado o paradójico, la “resistencia” no son los BRICS, sino las facciones norteamericanas que defienden el unipolarismo y el imperialismo yanqui de la vieja escuela._

Leyendo este comentario me ha venido a la cabeza que vivimos un mundo en el que la historia se repite. Sí, probablemente, sean las facciones del unipolarismo del País sin Nombre, las que resisten (y no los BRICS).

Pero eso ya lo vimos (y vivimos) en el pasado.

Esto es como una serpiente o un ave fénix:

Primero lo joden (habiendo ganado)
Segundo lo vuelven a reinventar para volver a ganar y joderlo.

En realidad, el problema no es el País sin Nombre (por mucho que a ciertos "cubanos" les parezca así).

El País sin Nombre no sólo es los Estados Unidos de América. Es ese País que no aparece en ningún listín de Páginas Amarillas y, sin embargo, manda.

_Edito_ En cuanto a lo que dice de RT. RT es la CNN de hace 20 años. Un instrumento de contrapropaganda para hacer, a su vez, propaganda. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. La historia se repite con una pequeña variante. No es un círculo interminable sino que es una espiral que lleva ... pues lleva a un fin (fin de terminar).


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2017)

Efectivamente, frisch, pero creo que lo interesante de este hilo es que cogemos un poco de aquí, otro de allá y de esa manera nos vamos haciendo nuestra PROPIA composición de lugar... Al menos, que se consiga el objetivo que pretendemos con este hilo y que es intentar respondernos a los sinsentidos a los que estamos sometidos. Y SÍ, esto acabará terminando, aunque el "cuándo" es algo que desconocemos y tampoco importa: llegará cuando tenga que llegar... SIEMPRE ha sido así en el final de las otros "Imperios" que nos han precedido.

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (11 Ene 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos,
El gran golpe de mano lo dieron en 1913 con la creación del sistema de reserva federal...ya lo dijo Rothschild, .."dadme el control del dinero y no me importara quien haga las leyes..."
Desde entonces, la hoja de ruta está fijada y nosotros estamos siendo testigos de la fase de aceleración de este proceso, la creación de un nuevo ¿orden? mundial, que "eufemismos" a parte no es otra cosa que un reset completo de este sistema al que ya le han exprimido hasta la última gota.
Acabo de ver la presser de Trump y he tenido la sensación de que vamos a tener el "dudoso" privilegio de asistir en primera fila a la resolución de este largo proceso.
El tipo no está aquí por casualidad, les va a dar el juego que necesitan para empezar a demoler desde dentro. Este mandato presidencial va a hacer historia.
Se que la mayoría de foreros comparten una visión comprometida para el futuro próximo, en todo caso, nunca esta de mas recordar una máxima jesuítica que se decía mucho en mi "alma mater" de Deusto)..."en tiempos de tribulación, no hacer mudanza".
Señores, prudencia, diversificación, mínima exposición bancaria, preservación de patrimonio...y para eso lo "nuestro" viene bien...y un poco de largos de volatilidad y cortos de dólar cuando toque, también.

PD. He hecho la reseña jesuítica sin doble intención. 
Desconocía hasta hace poco tiempo que hay teorías (parece que bien armadas..) de que los jesuits manejan el mundo...no me extrañaría...listos son.


----------



## anschluss (11 Ene 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Lo malo del bitcoin, el oro o cualquier cosa que se integre en unos ejes cartesianos donde discurra por el horizontal el tiempo y por el vertical el precio..es ni más ni menos que un elemento manipulado...
> Es cuando ya no hagan efecto los ejes cartesianos de los gráficos cuando el oro demostrará lo que siempre ha sido..dinero real.
> Y como hablamos de ejes cartesianos pues lo llevarán a donde les dé la gana..hasta que no se pueda más por su propio valor intrínseco..Un saludo a todos.



¿Y a Merleau Ponty le dejamos fumando porros en la esquina?


----------



## frisch (11 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> El gran golpe de mano lo dieron en 1913 con la creación del sistema de reserva federal...ya lo dijo Rothschild, .."dadme el control del dinero y no me importara quien haga las leyes..."
> Desde entonces, la hoja de ruta está fijada y nosotros estamos siendo testigos de la fase de aceleración de este proceso, la creación de un nuevo ¿orden? mundial, que "eufemismos" a parte no es otra cosa que un reset completo de este sistema al que ya le han exprimido hasta la última gota.
> Acabo de ver la presser de Trump y he tenido la sensación de que vamos a tener el "dudoso" privilegio de asistir en primera fila a la resolución de este largo proceso.
> ...



Efectivamente, Trump, no está ahí por casualidad.
Esa es una gran verdad.

Sigo sin entender cómo sigue habiendo gente que cree que los presidentes de gobierno se eligen "democráticamente", es decir mediante votos.

Nada es casualidad y menos cuando se trata de quién va a ser el Presidente del País sin Nombre.

Pero si me permites, y sólo como reflexión,: no son los jesuitas los que manejan el mundo. Por supuesto, hacen parte, no hay duda, pero también los masones (muchos jesuitas lo son, por cierto).

El mundo lo maneja el País sin Nombre.

Este país no aparece en las Páginas Amarillas, no tiene capital, ni territorio físico (ni falta que le hace). Este país, sin embargo, es el país más poderoso del planeta tierra, es el país que esclaviza con un simple y sencillo mecanismo: usted necesita comprar algo y el medio para poder pagarlo, es mío.

¡Terrible! Pero cierto.


----------



## racional (11 Ene 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> De verdad alguien querria cambiar sus soberanos por bitcoins ahora que los "copy/paste" de Expansion "informan" sobre el "futuro dorado del bitcoin para el 2017" :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> El bitcoin reta al oro como alternativa de inversión más valiosa



Lo mismo pensaban los plateros cuando el bitcoin estaba por debajo de la plata, y mira ahora que atrás quedo el precio de la plata. Con el oro creo que pronto ocurrira lo mismo. Cada año se extraen 96 millones de onzas de oro, bitcons solo habra 21 millones como maximo para siempre. Por cada bitcoin hay más de 250 onzas de oro. Es una cuestion numerica que hara irramediablemente que el bitcoin termine valiendo más que el oro.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2017)

Buenas noches, les recomiendo The Creature From Jekyll Island (by G. Edward Griffin).

Lo teneis en youtube y en pdf por el internete.

[youtube]Dba9OY0QatU[/youtube]

[youtube]lu_VqX6J93k[/youtube]


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Ene 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaban los plateros cuando el bitcoin estaba por debajo de la plata, y mira ahora que atrás quedo el precio de la plata. Con el oro creo que pronto ocurrira lo mismo. Cada año se extraen 96 millones de onzas de oro, bitcons solo habra 21 millones como maximo para siempre. Por cada bitcoin hay más de 250 onzas de oro. Es una cuestion numerica que hara irramediablemente que el bitcoin termine valiendo más que el oro.



Pero como bien comento acshluss, no nos olvidemos de Maurice Merleau. Quizas veamos eso que comentas, pero el valor percibido (sin porros) hoy en dia por muchas culturas sigue siendo el oro... Y los que andamos por aqui creo que tambien... en la opinion de mi madre, 10 latas de atun valen mucho mas que 1 bitcoin... en base a que lo dice... a lo que mamo de joven de sus padres y las historias de como sobrevivieron (relativamente bien) durante la guerra civil... con pocos billetitos pero con muchos intercambios... btw, lo mismo opina del oro... digamos que su "pensamiento", ajeno a las matematicas, se mueve en la contextualizacion de las cosas, en el posicionamiento en un determinado ambiente... pero eso el comentario sobre Maurce me ha recordado lo que mi madre siempre me dice... "hijo, en situaciones extremas, no te podras comer el oro"...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2017)

Hola, JohnGalt: Bueno, ya "conoces" a "racional" y sus "preferencias", así como su "aversión" al Oro... Y todos sabemos que para "gustos los colores", pero un "poquito" de "argumentación" sería lo más deseable, sino sus comentarios se quedan en lo que se quedan...

Vamos a ver, JohnGalt, yo creo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí tenemos Oro como preservación de Patrimonio en sus distintas variables: Seguro, Reserva de Valor, etc., etc. Evidentemente, también contemplamos situaciones mucho más complicadas y que incluyen un colapso del actual Sistema Ponzi, pero también tenemos claro, al menos yo, que si llegamos a "situaciones extremas" el Oro NO va a suponer ninguna "panacea" y habrá que "buscarse la vida" como mejor se pueda y se SEPA...

Y dejo un buen artículo y que apoya parte de los comentarios que vengo realizando: habrá un momento en que la Plata hará valer su auténtico valor a pesar de los "pesares"... Supongo que eso también lo tiene en cuenta JP Morgan... en su "acaparamiento" de FÍSICO y para "jugar" ya tiene sus Cortos en el "papel".

- https://srsroccoreport.com/market-i...ns-at-largest-primary-silver-mining-producer/

¡Ojo! que Fresnillo, PLC no es ninguna minera "cualquiera" en el mundo de la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (12 Ene 2017)

Bueno..pues hemos tocado los 1200 y qué? No estoy preocupado. Si sube o si baja, pero como hay que cascar..pues se casca..
2 buenas armas..paciencia e inteligencia..
Sr racional..por el momento el bitcoin es un elemento especulativo, aquí de lo que se trata es de la preservación del capital.
Así que el bitcoin va a subir por allí cerca de las nieves del kilimanjaro y cuando sea lo tirarán y su valor será próximo a cero patatero.
El bitcoin no genera la confianza suficiente entre el sector financiero...que es el que manda sr racional.. ya que su regulación no depende de ningún banco central y los clientes particulares son los que ajustan su valor respecto a otras divisas con su uso. Lo único que la banca aprovechará será la cadena de bloques propia del bitcoin, pudiendo hacer su criptodivisa que la llamarán como la quieran llamar y entonces kaput.
Esto lo que quiere decir es que son los propios inversores en el bitcoin los que le dan valor...no hay más.
Un saludo a todos.
Bancos adoptarán criptomonedas en 5 años, dijo directora del Fondo Monetario Internacional


----------



## Beto (12 Ene 2017)

yo es que una "moneda" que no se puede usar si se va la luz....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2017)

# Beto: La luz y más cosas... Lo que parece evidente es que también "van" a por él...

- Cotización de bitcóin en China se hunde tras investigación de banco central Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Lo único que la banca aprovechará será la cadena de bloques propia del bitcoin, pudiendo hacer su criptodivisa que la llamarán como la quieran llamar y entonces kaput.
> Esto lo que quiere decir es que son los propios inversores en el bitcoin los que le dan valor...no hay más.
> Un saludo a todos.
> Bancos adoptarán criptomonedas en 5 años, dijo directora del Fondo Monetario Internacional



Si estas sugiriendo que crearan su propia cryptomoneda, ya te digo que no ocurrira, primero porque no creo que ningun gobierno permita a los bancos crear su propia moneda y segundo, si la crean sera una crypto diferente a bitcoin, que se pueda manipular, porque a ellos no les interesa crear una moneda que no se pueda manipular y no controlar por ellos, no como bitcoin ¿quien iba a quererla entonces? si bitcoin triunfa es precisamente porque nadie lo controla, es libre, más libre que el oro, porque el precio del oro lo fija el COMEX y manipula el precio a su antojo.

Asi que con la cryptomoneda nunca veras fotos como esta:







Reunion del COMEX, un grupo de personas que deciden cuanto valdra tu oro y plata. Y por la sonrisa parece que lo pasan bien con su trabajo. Viven de engañar y estafar a la gente. Y cada vez estaran menos de moda estas cosas.


----------



## veismuler (12 Ene 2017)

Bitcoin es tan libre como los señores del dinero permitan que sea..

Santander, UBS, BNY Mellon y Deutsche Bank crean su propio bitcóin


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Bitcoin es tan libre como los señores del dinero permitan que sea..
> 
> Santander, UBS, BNY Mellon y Deutsche Bank crean su propio bitcóin



Si precisamente quien compra bitcoin es para huir de los bancos, y van a querer una moneda hecha por los bancos... :bla:


----------



## veismuler (12 Ene 2017)

Pues hala...ya que la conversación se está poniendo peliaguda...un poquito de risa iluminati del bitcoin: je,je...

El Macrotimo del Bitcoin NOM illuminati - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2017)

En fin, dejo un artículo que me parece bastante más interesante...

- Pero, ¿de qué van ustedes?

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (12 Ene 2017)

Pues eso..para que se ría uno...
Espero que estés forrado con tus bitcoins. Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Ene 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaban los plateros cuando el bitcoin estaba por debajo de la plata, y mira ahora que atrás quedo el precio de la plata. Con el oro creo que pronto ocurrira lo mismo. Cada año se extraen 96 millones de onzas de oro, bitcons solo habra 21 millones como maximo para siempre. Por cada bitcoin hay más de 250 onzas de oro. Es una cuestion numerica que hara irramediablemente que el bitcoin termine valiendo más que el oro.





404 Not Found | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Copio del artículo: "Computadoras cuánticas, la amenaza más poderosa para Bitcoin" :


... todavía no está claro si específicamente la Criptografía de Curva Elíptica que emplea el protocolo de Bitcoin puede ser violada por computadoras cuánticas, pero con la gran capacidad de cómputo de estos nuevos ordenadores, es muy probable que sí. 


Así que además de estrechar el cerco sobre el bitcoin para que sus ciudadanos no se pasen de listos y hagan cosas inconvenientes, posiblemente desde el país de los amarillos ya estén probando el como evitar el asunto de forma más sencilla, limpia y transparente, ... matemáticas y computación cuántica


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Copio del artículo: "Computadoras cuánticas, la amenaza más poderosa para Bitcoin" :



Eso de momento es ciencia ficcion, y por lo menos hasta el proximo siglo no creo que exista.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Ene 2017)

racional dijo:


> Eso de momento es ciencia ficcion, y por lo menos hasta el proximo siglo no creo que exista.



Esto no es el puñetero tecnooptimismo y sus mentirijillas del tipo "en breve tendremos reactores comerciales de fusión nuclear", no y no, esto es una realidad, hasta puedes hacer pruebas tu mismo: "IBM acaba de poner a disposición para cualquiera a través de internet el acceso a un prototipo de ordenador cuántico"

Ya puedes utilizar un ordenador cuántico desde tu casa a través de internet. Noticias de Tecnología

De Pascal sin acritud :o "El hombre está dispuesto siempre a negar todo aquello que no comprende"


----------



## frisch (12 Ene 2017)

Noticias frescas desde Grecia:

"La gasolinera del barrio ha reajustado sus precios, de acuerdo con las nuevas medidas, es decir el aumento de las tasas sobre los carburantes a la venta al público; casi 12 céntimos de más para el GPL y el gasoil (0,80€/L y 1,25€/L respectivamente), algo menos para la gasolina sin plomo (1,55€/L).

En el mismo estilo de pócima, el precio del café comprado o servido ha aumentado un 15% de media, el de los cigarrillos … 50 céntimos a 1 euro por cajetilla, y se inaugura una nueva tasa ... sobre el cigarrillo electrónico. Para terminar, una tasa del 6% incrementa el conjunto de las facturas de telefonía e internet fijo. Feliz año, ¡vaya! Toda la prensa habla de ello. Tiempos que, sin duda, son siempre nuevos.

Estos últimos días, el primero entre los Tsiprosaurios con su sonrisa acósmica, ha sido abucheado porque, para más INRI, algunas de las prestaciones de jubilación de las personas con discapacidades van a ser recortadas hasta del 50% (prensa griega del 6 de enero). Sin hablar del decreto publicado la víspera del día de Navidad y que ha pasado, inicialmente, desapercibido, el decreto ordena que el monto mínimo garantizado de las prestaciones por jubilación (establecido en 486€/mes) acaba de ser suprimido, abriendo la vía al gran sueño del orden liberal, es decir, transformar las jubilaciones en mini-subsidios (prensa griega del 3 de enero). SYRIZA … la izquierda radical.


En este país es de cajón no dar (o no querer dar) un céntimo más a un Estado que ocupa y que es ocupado

Según los datos del Ministerio de Hacienda, los impagos al fisco ascienden ya a 94,2 miles de millones de euros, de los que 12,6, han sido añadidos sólo en 2016. Estos impagos conciernen a 4,3 millones de personas físicas (¡Grecia tiene una población de 10 millones!)".


Es muy reconfortante saber la que le va a caer a uno ... un poco más tarde en el tiempo.

Grecia sigue siendo un precursor como en los tiempos de la diosa Atenea.

Paciencia y buenos alimentos.

_Edito_ Cuando digo buenos alimentos, no me refiero a la Guía Michelín, sino a garbanzos, alubias y lentejas ..., lo que comían mis padres y abuelos (o padras y abuelas y es que no quiero cometer un delito de género y acabar con mis huesos en el Guantánamo sorosiano).

¡Qué mundo! Si fuera una peli sería de Chaplin.


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> "IBM acaba de poner a disposición para cualquiera a través de internet el acceso a un prototipo de ordenador cuántico"



Ah un prototipo, de ahi a conseguir algo que se pueda usar hay un gran paso que no se va dar facilmente. Es como cuando en los años 50 se invento el primer trasistor, de ahi a un procesador moderno han pasados bastantes décadas. Pues donde estamos en la computación cuantica seria el equivalente al transistor de los años 50 o incluso antes.


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2017)

Que hostia más fea se ha pegado el oro en la primera vela de ataque a los 1.200


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Central Bank Cites Security Threat in India Cash Mystery - Bloomberg

- Bitcoin Collapses, Chinese Latecomers Get Fleeced | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (13 Ene 2017)

Mira que poner eso Fernando...si el bitcoin únicamente sube y si baja la culpa es de los estafadores...
Mecachis..
Y dejo otra del tal Goig..sobre su experiencia como minero del bitcoin...
HABLEMOS CLARO SOBRE EL BITCOIN - YouTube


----------



## Orooo (13 Ene 2017)

Yo sigo sin entender muy bien como funciona el bitcoin exactamente, y el por que no se puede manipular siendo algo que se ha creado por un medio informatico.

Quizas sea interesante, pero no se... 
El poner mi dinero en algo nuevo que han creado asi de la nada, algo digital, que no puedo ni tocar... Como que me da desconfianza.
Quizas me haya vuelto algo antiguo.

El oro por ejemplo se que no se puede crear de la nada. 
Pero el bitcoin por que no puede crearse de la nada? 
La verdad que no lo entiendo, mas aun cuando el mundo de la informatica esta practicamente naciendo. Quien sabe lo que se puede hacer de aqui a unos años...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, Orooo: Bueno, a mí me pasa un poco lo mismo que a ti: por un lado yo soy muy "antiguo" en muchas cosas y lo que me interesa procuro tenerlo lo más a mano posible y, por otro lado, tengo una gran desconfianza hacia las "monedas virtuales"... así que mantengo mi particular estrategia y que todos conocéis.

De hecho, a mí BitCoin NO me interesa para NADA, aunque respeto a quienes creen ver "valor" en el mismo y es que -insisto en ello- cada cual debe ser libre de meter SU dinero donde más le convenza. Eso SÍ, estudiando el "producto" y NO corriendo detrás de los "Cantos de Sirenas"...

Si en ocasiones lo traigo a este hilo es porque últimamente observo un especial interés en cortarle las "alas" y eso forma parte, a mi entender, de las mismas medidas restrictivas y represoras que se están poniendo en marcha en la "lucha" contra el efectivo, Oro, etc., etc. Y, la verdad, es que tiene "sentido": si BitCoin triunfa el dinero fiduciario va a tener un serio problema y ya no digo las ansías depredatoras de los Gobiernos... peroooo eso mismo también supone un gran riesgo para el futuro del BitCoin. Hablando en "Plata": yo NO creo que le dejen prosperar... Otra cosa es que dejen que se "retroalimente" y luego aplicar lo mismo que harán con las Bolsas, los Bonos y todo aquello que se "menea" en los putos mercados.

Bueno, Orooo, dejo el tema y que creo que ya tiene sus propios hilos donde debatir. Aquí ya digo que lo toco de tanto en tanto cuando observo movimientos que NO están NADA claros y, evidentemente, procedentes del Sistema.

Saludos.

Edito: # veismuller: Bueno, ya he expuesto mi opinión personal y el porqué de los enlaces que he colocado sobre BitCoin y también que éste NO me despierta el menor interés para colocar mi dinero...

SÍ, veismuller, que te voy a corregir una cosa: el 98% de las operaciones actuales se mueven desde China y eso significa una cosa: existe una gran fuga de capitales a través de ese "vehículo"... y NO entro en si eso es "estafar" o no...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Días:

- Estados Unidos (EEUU): Plata o plomo: lo que está ocurriendo con Trump (y la táctica que seguirá). Blogs de Postpolítica

Saludos.


----------



## CowBebop (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, espero no ensuciar el hilo, me gustaría saber la opi de alguien que tenga abierto Goldmoney, he buscado en el foro y no encuentro un hilo al efecto, solo el de fiscalidad con dos mensajes, sabéis si siguen regalando algo de oro al abrir la cuenta??


----------



## racional (13 Ene 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender muy bien como funciona el bitcoin exactamente, y el por que no se puede manipular siendo algo que se ha creado por un medio informatico.
> 
> El oro por ejemplo se que no se puede crear de la nada.
> Pero el bitcoin por que no puede crearse de la nada?



A mi me paso igual la primera vez que lei en este foro sobre bitcoin, creo que entonces valia sobre $0,08. Pero su creador no es tonto y ya penso en estas cosas. Todo queda registrado en el blockchain, que es una base de datos descentralizada y publica por lo que es imposible de hackear. El protocolo esta limitado a 21 millones, por lo que no podra haber más monedas que esa cantidad. La unica vulnerabilidad en el bitcoin es la seguridad que tu pongas en custodiar la clave privada, porque si la pierdes o te la roban, se acabo. Hay gadgets para aumentar las seguridad, que guardan la clave privada en el hardware y nunca sale de ahi.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ene 2017)

Sé que este no es un foro de especuladores, pero el patrón de ataque de los viernes cuando SGE está cerrado se viene repitiendo con intensidad los tres últimos viernes, estamos a las puertas del cierre de cinco días del SGE del 27/01 al 02/02 en el que supongo,como ya hicieron hace unos meses, le pegarán una buena bajada al oro. En estos días pego algunos números.

Para componer la hipótesis necesitaría algo de info de patrones que se dieran en esas fechas...La pregunta s es si esas fechas de final de mes de febrero pueden coincidir con otro patrón reconocido - pregunto con total desconocimiento ¿se nota? - por ejemplo vencimiento de opciones de futuro, etc. Gracias.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Sé que este no es un foro de especuladores, pero el patrón de ataque de los viernes cuando SGE está cerrado se viene repitiendo con intensidad los tres últimos viernes, estamos a las puertas del cierre de cinco días del SGE del 27/01 al 02/02 en el que supongo,como ya hicieron hace unos meses, le pegarán una buena bajada al oro. En estos días pego algunos números.
> 
> Para componer la hipótesis necesitaría algo de info de patrones que se dieran en esas fechas...La pregunta s es si esas fechas de final de mes de febrero pueden coincidir con otro patrón reconocido - pregunto con total desconocimiento ¿se nota? - por ejemplo vencimiento de opciones de futuro, etc. Gracias.



Todos especulamos, desde el que compra proyectos de exploración de oro que no sacarán una onza posiblemente en la vida, hasta el que compra empresa que se dedican a sacar oro de socavones en la tierra de países corruptos y no corruptos, hasta el que comprar futuros de oro en el mercado más manipulado de la tierra que no tiene físico para respaldar tanto compromiso ..... hasta el que tiene escondido los lingotes en el sótano de la casa de campo que parece sacado de la escena más cruenta de The Day.

::::::


----------



## frisch (13 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Todos especulamos, desde el que compra .../...



Por fin, una gran verdad dicha y publicada.

Efectivamente, todos especulamos. Todo es especulación. Todo es, en realidad, en el mejor de los casos, protegernos especulando y, en el peor, dominar (si hace falta matando) especulando. Entremedio, infinidad de matices, miríadas de matices.

Todo es especular sobre cuál va a ser nuestro futuro, el inmediato, el futuro menos inmediato, el de nuestros hijos y el de nuestros nietos, ni más ni menos, por la sencilla razón que, el futuro, lo desconocemos y queremos, sino controlarlo, saber algo de él. De ahí que, en este (también) desgraciado mundo, todos nos dedicamos a especular no con el futuro sino por el futuro.

Los griegos, los romanos, y antes que ellos los asirios, los egipcios, los del Imperio del Centro, incluso los yurubas de Nigeria, es decir todo quisque, encomendaba esta tarea a los dioses. ¡Los dioses nos dirán!

Bueno, eran tiempos de especulación, pero por lo menos ligada a una cierta transcendencia del ser.

En nuestros tiempos, como los dioses se llaman Nasdaq, Euro Stoxx, Ftse100 y demás (por cierto, el nombre de los dioses cada vez es menos poético) pues pasa lo que pasa.

La angustia del futuro sigue siendo la misma y los medios para remediarla, apaciguarla o solventarla, cada vez más endebles.

¡Papel mojado!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, si nos ponemos a hablar sobre "las verdades del barquero"...

"Habitamos un mundo al revés por la sencilla razón de que es un mundo que recompensa la especulación y castiga el trabajo. Entonces es un mundo al revés porque recompensa al revés, recompensa lo que debería castigar y castiga lo que debería recompensar." (Eduardo Galeano)

Y dejo esto...

Best sign Trump rally is fading? Stocks are getting crushed by gold in 2017 - MarketWatch

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (13 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Todos especulamos, desde el que compra proyectos de exploración de oro que no sacarán una onza posiblemente en la vida, hasta el que compra empresa que se dedican a sacar oro de socavones en la tierra de países corruptos y no corruptos, hasta el que comprar futuros de oro en el mercado más manipulado de la tierra que no tiene físico para respaldar tanto compromiso ..... hasta el que tiene escondido los lingotes en el sótano de la casa de campo que parece sacado de la escena más cruenta de The Day.
> 
> ::::::




_especular_
_
Del lat. speculāri.
2. intr. Hacer conjeturas sobre algo sin conocimiento suficiente.
3. intr. Efectuar operaciones comerciales o financieras con la esperanza de obtener beneficios aprovechando las variaciones de los precios o de los cambios. U. m. en sent. peyor._

*apostar*

2. tr. *Arriesgar cierta cantidad de dinero en la creencia de que algo*, como un juego, una contienda deportiva, etc., *tendrá tal o cual resultado*; cantidad que en caso de acierto se recupera aumentada a expensas de las que han perdido quienes no acertaron. U. t. c. prnl.


Creo que me gusta más la palabra apostar, más aun respecto a la acepción 2 de la primera palabra. E incluso respecto a la segunda palabra, pienso que arriesgo más si no hago nada...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

Os dejo un interesante artículo y que gustará a los más "plateros"...

- Silver Forecast: Approaching Short-Term Top Within Major Long-Term Bottom | Gold-Eagle News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2017)

- El sainete de la CIA y el FBI. Presunto 'hacker' que atacó al Partido Demócrata: "La Inteligencia de EE.UU. falsifica la evidencia"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La directiva española que pretende cambiar el modo en que usamos internet

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (14 Ene 2017)

Hola a todos...
El COT de esta semana...para mi los commercials empiezan a retomar los cortos...coincide con la visión ya expuesta de otro tramo a la baja...y desde los niveles que también proponíamos..1.200$
Los indices pueden estirarse un poco mas esta semana esperando noticias del BCE y el "oath" de Trump...así que un pelo mas arriba tenemos una buena oportunidad de cubrir cartera física y "trabajarse" unos soberanos.
Y al hilo de algunos posts anteriores......si, a mi especular me pone. Y mas ganar, sabiendo que el mercado esta diseñado para perder...es mi particular forma de ponerme la gorra antisistema.
Disfruten el sábado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=72669&stc=1&d=1484404012


----------



## dgomtam989 (14 Ene 2017)

Ante todo pediros disculpas por si esta duda que aquí os expongo pudiera desvirtuar de algún modo la línea argumental de este hilo, al que sigo a diario como lector, aunque no participo. Abrí esta pregunta en un hilo aparte pero sólo he obtenido respuesta de un compañero del foro. Al ser un tema que me preocupa, quizás por novato, os agradecería que pudiérais contestar. Gracias de antemano. Esta era la pregunta:

"Hasta ahora he ido realizando mis compras exclusivamente en las tiendas de referencia del foro. Mis únicos "instrumentos" son el pie de rey y la balanza de precisión. Pero quiero ir ampliando mis compras a particulares y me parece que ha de ser un cantazo muy gordo quedar con alguien para el intercambio y sacar estos aparatejos y que quienes puedan observar desde fuera piensen que nos dedicamos a "otra cosa".

Acabo de descubrir estas carteras que se venden por internet Welcome to Fisch - Dont buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment. y aunque son caras con ganas parecen ser muy precisas en el control del peso, diámetro y grosor de la moneda. Y es una herramienta muy discreta de comprobación.

Si alguno de vosotros la utiliza ya os agradecería vuestros comentarios. Y si no es así quería saber cómo hacéis para comprobar las monedas cuando quedáis para realizar el intercambio en mano. Gracias y un saludo."


----------



## gurrumino (14 Ene 2017)

dgomtam989 dijo:


> Ante todo pediros disculpas por si esta duda que aquí os expongo pudiera desvirtuar de algún modo la línea argumental de este hilo, al que sigo a diario como lector, aunque no participo. Abrí esta pregunta en un hilo aparte pero sólo he obtenido respuesta de un compañero del foro. Al ser un tema que me preocupa, quizás por novato, os agradecería que pudiérais contestar. Gracias de antemano. Esta era la pregunta:
> 
> "Hasta ahora he ido realizando mis compras exclusivamente en las tiendas de referencia del foro. Mis únicos "instrumentos" son el pie de rey y la balanza de precisión.* Pero quiero ir ampliando mis compras a particulares y me parece que ha de ser un cantazo muy gordo quedar con alguien para el intercambio y sacar estos aparatejos y que quienes puedan observar desde fuera piensen que nos dedicamos a "otra cosa".*
> 
> ...



No veo el problema de usar balanza y calibre, lo que piense el que me vea me resbala bastante, que piense lo que quiera.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# CowBepop: Le respondo ya que veo que nadie lo ha hecho a su solicitud, pero para darle un enlace por si le sirve: Foro Español de Bitgold

Si el enlace propuesto no saliera, pues lo pone tal cual en el buscador del navegador e imagino que ya le saldrá. Tiene páginas equivalentes en Inglés poniendo el enunciado de ese "producto" que desconozco. Por estos lares es conocido que yo soy partidario del "pájaro en mano" y el "aire" para respirarlo... Eso SÍ, respetando aquellos que lo "vean" de otra manera, faltaría plus.

# silverbio: Yo NO tengo NADA en contra de aquellos que "especulan" intentando "ROBAR" al Sistema, ni mucho menos, al contrario... A fin de cuentas, los "pezqueñines" cuentan bien poco en el reparto de la "tarta"... Mí comentario hay que verlo dentro del contexto de lo que entiendo debiera ser correcto, pero claro que para empezar el Sistema también debería serlo... En fin, que vivimos en un auténtico mundo de "trileros" y yo prefiero vivir de mi trabajo y que, además, pertenece al área productiva, perooooo si un día no tuviera más remedio ya lo creo que "especularía". No será porque no tenga los "huevos pelados" de haberlo hecho en el pasado, pero a nivel de Salud NO me compensaba y prefiero ganarme las "judías" exclusivamente con mi trabajo.

# dgomtam989: Si ese "producto" le convence, pues adelante... pero entiendo que es un gasto innecesario. Y en el hilo correspondiente las compras y ventas entre foreros funcionan muy bien. Luego, si Vd. es más bien "novato", pues se lleva el "instrumental" adecuado y Santas Pascuas. A fin de cuentas, la opinión de los demás le debería importar un comino y ya sabe Vd. que por aquí intentamos propiciar que cada cual tenga su PROPIA opinión...

Más tarde, me vuelvo a dar una vuelta por el hilo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2017 at 23:07 ----------

Edito: Por cierto, ya que se me pasaba, estoy enfrascado en uno de mis habituales estudios particulares, es decir que ahora sólo daré unas "pinceladas"...

Es que he recordado a "racional" y a otros con sus mismas "proclamas", es decir que si el Oro ha "perdido una década" y demás lindezas... propias de aquellos que opinan sin tener una formación adecuada. Por tanto, vamos a ver esto que dejo...

Tomemos el precio de referencia de un Big Mac en 1985, es decir $1,18 y su equivalencia en Oro era de 0,15 gramos. Bien, si nos remontamos 30 años después, es decir en 2015, ese Big Mac ya costaba $4,79 y vaya... eso se corresponde con 0,11 gramos de Oro... ¡Uy! a algunos ya NO empiezan a salirles las "cuentas" (bueno, todavía emplean los dedos...).

Peroooo sigamos: una casa en 1985: $89.300, luego 8.502 gramos de Oro y en 2015: $325.493, por tanto 8.646 gramos de Oro... Vaya, vaya... siguen sin salir los "números"...

Y otro ejemplo (puedo sacar la leche...): la Matricula de Educación: $4.563 en 1985, es decir 434 gramos de Oro... Y en 2015: $22.101, por tanto 387 gramos...

Así que llegamos al quid de la cuestión: ¿Quién ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo? Respuesta: el ORO... ¿Y quién se ha devaluado en el mismo tiempo? Respuesta: el USD...

Luego, es probable que los "metaleros" estemos "equivocados" en nuestras "percepciones" a futuro, pero en cuanto a conocimientos financieros va a ser que NO...

¡Ah! y entre mis Fuentes figuran: Bloomberg, St. Louis Fed, Big Mac Index, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Todos especulamos, desde el que compra proyectos de exploración de oro que no sacarán una onza posiblemente en la vida, hasta el que compra empresa que se dedican a sacar oro de socavones en la tierra de países corruptos y no corruptos, hasta el que comprar futuros de oro en el mercado más manipulado de la tierra que no tiene físico para respaldar tanto compromiso ..... hasta el que tiene escondido los lingotes en el sótano de la casa de campo que parece sacado de la escena más cruenta de The Day.
> 
> ::::::



Lo siento Maese...pero no es así.

Yo no compro oro, piedras, plata, relojes de bolsillo, plomo, alcohol, o medicamentos, entre otras muchas cosas, para especular.

Solo compro. Para especular tendría que vender, esperando recibir un beneficio por esa operación de compra venta.

Mi esperanza es la de la hormiga...la sencilla y humilde hormiga. Que se sabe hormiga, que le pide a la Fuente de Vida que le haga rico en amor de su pequeña colonia, que le permita disfrutar de las cosas sencillas, esas que nos hacen mas humanos... y que los alimentos y enseres que recogió para el invierno, le sean suficientes.

Hace unos años me ofrecieron invertir dineros, duramente ahorrados, en la burbuja de Brasil: compra Fernando, que el negocio es seguro.

Me sentí sucio...no pude. Repetir lo que había visto en hispanistán, y además ya conociendo el resultado: sufrimiento.

No juzgo a nadie. Allá cada cual con lo que quiera hacer de su vida. Pero tengo clara una cosa, el triste final que nos hemos ganado a pulso es fruto de la avaricia desmedida...y del acaparamiento.


----------



## frisch (15 Ene 2017)

Especular.

¡Hombre! o ¡Mujer! o ¡Variaciones Sorosianas!, siento haber levantado ampollas. No era mi intención.

Yo utilizaba el término más en el sentido (aunque no sólo) de (tratar de) adivinar, vaticinar, saber, y que al no conocer el futuro, uno (es decir todos y en todos los tiempos) especula.

En esa especulación, hace muchos años, la gente se encomendaba a los diversos dioses, a las tripas de las gallinas e incluso a los posos del café.

Hoy en día, los dioses (con nombres mucho menos poéticos, eso sí) Nasdaq, Ftse100, Euro Stoxx 50, siguen ayudándonos a especular.

Galeano, a quien tengo por una persona con corazón (de lo que le leído), hablaba de las cosas, con mucho pudor, afecto y efecto pero también como si la cosa no fuera con él. En alguna ocasión, he citado una frase suya: ¡Que paren el mundo que me quiero bajar! Frase que considero no cierta porque el mundo no es un autobús, el mundo somos todos, incluido Galeano, pero frase muy bella porque transmite muy bien su desazón que también es la mía.

En cuanto a diccionarios, mi preferido es el de una mujer, María Moliner, a continuación el de Julio Casares y como thesaurus de sinónimos, el de Sopena.


P.S. No todos los diccionarios son iguales.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Lo siento Maese...pero no es así.
> 
> Yo no compro oro, piedras, plata, relojes de bolsillo, plomo, alcohol, o medicamentos, entre otras muchas cosas, para especular.
> 
> ...



Compadre, ser especulador no es ningún insulto. Es un concepto despreciado y destruído por el colectivismo.


----------



## CowBebop (15 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # CowBepop: Le respondo ya que veo que nadie lo ha hecho a su solicitud, pero para darle un enlace por si le sirve: Foro Español de Bitgold
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias fernandojcg, pregunté directamente aquí pq hace tiempo había visto referencias al tema, pero no he podido encontrar el hilo en cuestión. yo tb soy partidario de poseerlo, pero la idea es tradearlo un poco y con las ganancia ( espero ) comprarme unas moneditas, jajaj, si alguien conoce alguna opción más adecuada por favor que lo comparta.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Ene 2017)

Ando leyendo la novela “La Séptima Función del Lenguaje” de una tal Laurent Binet, muy divertida y altamente recomendable, viene a colación pues la trama gira en torno a filósofos contemporáneos que han dado vueltas con los significados y significantes, ¡como en el foro!, los últimos posts. Me quedo con la definición de Silverbio, ¡me gusta!, “sabiendo que el mercado esta diseñado para perder...es mi particular forma de ponerme la gorra antisistema”

Tuve una asignatura de estadística en segundo de carrera, poco aprendí, veréis que no hay ningún dato estadístico sólo una conjetura, en esta ocasión más fundamentada que las anteriores; aunque los fundamentos fundamentales que la debieran fundamentar no tengan sólidos cimientos ...ahí va:


*SGE* cierra, no hay negociación, por el año nuevo Chino, que también le llaman la fiesta de primavera, *desde el viernes 27 de enero al jueves 2 de febrero*.

news_Announcement_details


SGE es pequeño, representa aproximadamente el 50% de los futuros del propio país, SFHE, o el 10% de lo que se negocia en el Comex o el 3% del LBMA. Pero muy importante se entrega físico con más transparencia que cualquier otro mercado.

El años pasado coincidiendo con el cierre se establecieron dos ataques del cártel para tirar abajo el precio del oro:

*
2016*

Sep. 15th (Thu) - Sep. 18 (Sun) - Mid-Autumn Festival
Oct. 1st (Sat) - Oct. 9th (Sun)


En el primer tramo el oro bajó 50 dólares, en el segundo 100 dólares

Oro Precios históricos - Investing.com

Supongo que empezarán ya con la bajada el viernes 20, día de la toma de posesión, de ahí al 2 de febrero con ganas.

Esta vez si que acertaré, quiero recuperar mi rango !!!


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Compadre, ser especulador no es ningún insulto. Es un concepto despreciado y destruído por el colectivismo.



Yo no considero algo legítimo ni permisible lo que ha ocurrido en el timo del pisito que de año en año se "pasapiseaba" con un aumento de un 10 o 20%.

Es mas, no era ni legal...por muchas razones de todos conocidas. Mucho menos moral. Igual que no es moral que gente que no participamos de la burbuja, por el motivo que sea (no viene al caso), paguemos los excesos de muchos otros.

Especulador no será un insulto, pero han sido especuladores los que nos han traido hasta donde estamos.

Cazar búfalos como lo hacían los nativos americanos, sin agotar la especie de la que dependían, y aprovechando las piezas abatidas al máximo, era respetar el verdadero sentido primigénio de la caza. Era cazar plenamente.

Cazar un elefante, o al oso borracho mitrofán...o cazar una especie hasta el exterminio por el único placer de matar (hay gente que lo encuentra placentero...)...en fin...creo que se me entiende.

Cuando la especulación contribuye a que mas gente se quede sin lo más básico, será muy legal y todo lo que se quiera, pero es un crimen por lo que conlleva de sufrimiento, miseria, mortandad...etc etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2017)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Suscribo buena parte de lo que comentas... Bueno, sobre los indios americanos te tendría que hacer unas "puntualizaciones", pero eso ahora no viene al caso... Bien, como bien sabes por el Humanismo que destilan tus comentarios, hay mucho tipo de gente y entre ella hay quienes no les alcanza con una "moral" y, por eso mismo, la tienen doble... vamos, como la "jeta", ya me entiendes...

Y desde luego que nadie se dé por aludido, ya que NO me refiero a NADIE de este hilo... Es un simple comentario generalista y de lo que observo en el día a día en el mundo que me rodea... menos en el que, afortunadamente, puedo seguir cuidando y preservando.

Un abrazo, tocayo.


----------



## frisch (15 Ene 2017)

La doble moral no es moral.
Es incompatible (por la definición misma de "moral").
Porque moral al igual que el sabor de la Coca Cola es único.

No existe la doble moral, Fernando.

Existe la desfachatez, la mentira, la falsa práctica de unos principios morales pero no la doble moral.

Insisto sobre en el tema porque las palabras son importantes.

No hay que desvirtuar las palabras porque si desvirtuamos las palabras (principio sorosiano por excelencia - no lo digo por ti) entonces acabaremos llamando pescado a la carne y mamá a papá.

No existen personas con doble moral.

Existen personas que manifiestan una moral en público y practican otras cosas en privado. Como el del labio leporino de la FAES que hablaba en catalán en la intimidad.

Pero, en realidad, no son personas con principios morales, ni de los unos, ni de los otros.

¡Ojo al dato!

El espíritu sorosiano quiere acabar con la moral, la ética, los principios, las convicciones y todo aquello que suponga un punto de referencia que posibilita que el ser humano trascienda algo más de su puto teléfono inteligente (me he cabreado) y, comienza por desvirtuar las palabras (very cleaver!).

No existen personas con doble moral. Existen personas con moral, ética, creencias que lo transcienden y luego, existen los hijos de puta que es una expresión muy machista pero que describe a los que son desalmados, que no tienen alma, ni pretenden tenerla.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Yo no considero algo legítimo ni permisible lo que ha ocurrido en el timo del pisito que de año en año se "pasapiseaba" con un aumento de un 10 o 20%.
> 
> Es mas, no era ni legal...por muchas razones de todos conocidas. Mucho menos moral. Igual que no es moral que gente que no participamos de la burbuja, por el motivo que sea (no viene al caso), paguemos los excesos de muchos otros.
> 
> ...



Hubiese sido justo si tras el pinchazo cada perro se hubiese lamido su cipote pero desgraciadamente no fue así. El gobierno y sus afines han legislado para intervenir en el precio de las cosas y cuando no fue suficiente tiró de dinero público para ayudar a sus amigotes. Mi desprecio lo tienen eterno.

El resto es puro darwinismo financiero y separar el grano de la paja.


----------



## kikepm (15 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Yo no considero algo legítimo ni permisible lo que ha ocurrido en el timo del pisito que de año en año se "pasapiseaba" con un aumento de un 10 o 20%.
> 
> Es mas, no era ni legal...por muchas razones de todos conocidas. Mucho menos moral. Igual que no es moral que gente que no participamos de la burbuja, por el motivo que sea (no viene al caso), paguemos los excesos de muchos otros.
> 
> ...



Hola,

A mi me parece que confundes el objetivo, los especuladores inmobiliarios, o de otro tipo, no fueron ni los causantes ni los principales actores del desarrollo de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

La causa de la burbuja inmobiliaria no fue la entrada de especuladores, sino al contrario, el aumento de precios causado por otros factores fue la causa de la aparición de "especuladores" en el sentido que rechazas.

La burbuja inmobiliaria no ocurrió ni de forma casual ni de forma inconsciente sino que, como el propio Krugman pidió públicamente al entonces presidente de la FED, los tipos de interés fueron rebajados a valores que resultaron en una explosión de crédito que regó la economía. Política monetaria que fue seguida por casi todos los bancos centrales del mundo.

Y como la teoría predice, los precios inmobiliarios aumentaron de forma, hoy en día comprendemos, insostenible. La gente pedía crédito para comprar pisos que más tarde vendía porque sabía que los precios inmobiliarios seguirían subiendo.

Y una parte importante de la población se dedicó al negocio inmobiliario, pasando de compradores de vivienda por razones de necesidad a especuladores inmobiliarios.

Fue un fenómeno global causado por políticos al frente de los bancos centrales, no una rareza española o algo derivado de la maldad intrínseca del español de a pie.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# frisch: A veces hablamos de lo mismo, pero de otra manera o en función de nuestras particulares "percepciones" y que, evidentemente, NO tienen porqué ser las mismas... algo que es obvio sabiendo ambos cómo somos. Bien, si nos adentramos en la etimología de las palabras, pues está claro que si te cito la palabra AMORAL = NO MORAL es que estamos hablando de lo MISMO, ¿No?

En fin, fuera de que me gustan este tipo de comentarios, ya que le dan más "vida" al hilo, tampoco creo que sean motivo para una discusión absurda y que ya sé que no pretendes.

Un abrazo, amigo.

# kikepm: Vamos a ver, me considero un buen estudioso de determinados fenómenos relacionados con la Economía y las Finanzas, de manera que el tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria y la posterior Crisis financiera de 2008-2009 se puede resumir de forma muy sencilla y con tres componentes: la AVARICIA, la ESTUPIDEZ y los INCENTIVOS PERVERSOS que se extendieron por todas las esquinas del proceso de financiación del sector inmobiliario... Y no hay que buscar más allá...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre la FED hay algo que me llama mucho la atención y es que en Economía se identifica claramente el error que estaba cometiendo PREMEDITADAMENTE: los tipos de interés de la FED tenían una fuerte desviación respecto a la Regla de Taylor... Para ser más claros: según la Regla de Taylor los tipos de interés debían de estar situados en el 4% en vez de en el 1%...

En fin, si ponemos unos HIJOS DE PUTA a manejar la Política económica qué podemos esperar... fuera de lo que estamos teniendo y lo que está por venir...

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/precious-metals-investors-are-you-prepared-for-the-great-financial-enema/

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ene 2017)

Ignacio HernÃ¡ndez Medrano - Conferencia de clausura - YouTube

Charla muy interesante. 

Esto mismo es lo que aquí muchos pensamos que le está pasando al oro, siguiendo las teorías de Antal Feteke. Claro que, cuando eso ocurra, no puede traer consigo más que la destrucción del sistema monetario mundial; en Fetekiano, "supresión del precio del oro", y eso no va a ser pacífico.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Kovaliov: Realmente interesante. Gracias por el aporte.

Y os dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no.../politica/15920-cuando-el-euro-es-el-problema

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (16 Ene 2017)

Buenos dias.

Como veis la plata ultimamente?

Estoy que me decido a comprar plata, luego que no me decido...
Al final siempre termino pensando que para comprarme un par de tubos de onzas de plata, me compro un par de gallos franceses o soberanos que apenas tienen un sobre-spot y no tienen IVA. Y es oro...
Total que voy dejando la plata de lado...
Y la verdad que parece ser buena oportunidad para comprarla, pero entre el iva y el no se por que no la veo segura, pues no se que hacer, y quizas este perdiendo la oportunidad...

No tengo nada de plata...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2017)

Hola, Orooo: Bueno, esa es una decisión que debes tomar tú, a fin de cuentas cada cual es muy libre de ejercer su derecho a adquirir un determinado "producto"...

Yo soy de la opinión de que se deben tener ambos metales, tanto Oro como Plata, pero en estos precisos momentos es mejor decantarse por el metal dorado... Y lo digo más que nada por su indiscutible carácter monetario o lo que consideramos por aquí como el mejor "dinero"...

Mira, Orooo, no me caracterizo por mis conocimientos en el AT, aunque algo sé como habéis podido comprobar desde el nacimiento de este hilo, pero claro NO creo en él, aunque puede servir para aquellos que se dedican al trading...

Bien, ya entrando en materia, la Plata se encuentra en una situación óptima para intentar el asalto a la resistencia que fijo en los $17,221 y falta ver si llega ahí y la rebasa o vuelve a darse la vuelta... Ahora mismo, si tienes el dinero y NO tienes en cuenta la cotización, pues podría ser interesante... Por otro lado, si hablamos de comprar un tubo, tampoco son relevantes unos Euros más arriba o más abajo, pero tampoco metas más "dinero" en la Plata hasta que no te convenza más o amplíes tus conocimientos o "percepciones" sobre la misma... Si algo caracteriza al metal plateado es su fuerte volatilidad y las "explosiones" que suele tener, tanto al alza como a la baja, aunque yo soy francamente muy optimista en relación a ella si es a medio y largo plazo, es decir en los próximos 4 años... Está claro que esa prospección la hago ajeno al "conejo" que el Sistema pudiera sacarse de la "chistera" y que NO debemos descartar.

Bueno, Orooo, te he dado mi opinión y eres tú quien debe decidir... sin tener en cuenta lo que te he comentado, es decir que NO debe "pesar". Y ya he comentado SIEMPRE que cada cual debe formarse su PROPIA opinión.

Y dejo un interesante artículo... al menos, para "reflexionar".

- Si no te duele es porque no has entendido nada

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (16 Ene 2017)

Gracias por tu opinion Fernando.

Porsupuesto para mi el dinero que cambio por oro y puede que en plata, deja de existir, es decir, lo cambio y hay se queda, y lo guardo para muuyyy largo plazo, es decir unos 30 años. Vamos... que ya no lo vuelvo a usar hasta que me jubile (espero)  
Es decir, que lo uso como una especie de hucha.

Lo que me preocupa de la plata, es si comprandola, estoy desaprovechando en comprar mas oro.

La plata la veo mas como un metal industrial al cual podrian encontrar sustituto la cual bajaria, el oro lo veo mas como metal monetario al cual no le veo sustituto.

Un saludo


----------



## silverbio (16 Ene 2017)

Si me permites Orooo,
Desde una perspectiva menos "metalera" y mas de "estrategia de inversión" que aunque no sea nuestro principal objetivo con los metales (frente a preservar patrimonio) nunca está de mas contemplar...
La plata viene bien desde varios puntos de vista...
Uno, diversificar siempre es interesante, aunque sea en activos tan correlacionados.
Dos, está muy barata en su relación histórica con el oro...(ratio) y esos movimientos tienden a regresar a su distribución normal. 
Tres, en el caso de turbulencias en el entorno fiat evolucionará muy paralelo al metal dorado por lo que no habrá mucho coste de oportunidad
Cuatro, en el caso de "reset-sistema" puede ser mas práctico manejarse en la transición con unas onzas de plata...
Yo en mi caso particular, y tal y como comenté, partía de un 70% oro 30% plata....pero en vista de la especial situación técnica de la plata...he evolucionado hasta un 60-40...
Por si te sirve.., tienes una inversión en cash-plata que te puede dar un "añadido" de seguridad al tener valor facial y entrar casi en precio...los famosos 12€ de plata...una especie de put financiera...buen tramo a ganar y muy poquito a perder...
Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ene 2017)

Si me permites Orooo,
Soy el peor pronosticador del foro ... pero yo esperaría a comprar hasta el 1 o 2 de febrero, cierran SGE en breve; cuando cerraron en 2016, en los dos tramos de Septiembre/octubre, las caídas para la plata fueron del 7% primer tramo y 8% segundo tramo.

Tal vez no pase, pero por si acaso, total son dos semanas de espera

Una pregunta ¿en las oficinas del Banco de España en Barcelona se pueden comprar monedas de las creadas por la FNMT?


----------



## Orooo (16 Ene 2017)

Hola Silverbio.

Lo de las monedas de 12 euros no lo habia visto asi.

Si que tienen ese plus la verdad, pero entre que desconfio del euro y me parecen caras no se...

Asi a bote pronto, salen unos 85 euros mas caras comprar un kilo de plata en monedas de 12 euros a hacerlo en American Eagles por ejemplo.

Si por ejemplo compro pakillos serian unos 225 euros mas baratos en un kilo de plata que en un kilo de plata en monedas de 12 euros. No se... lo veo una pasta aunque me aseguren que mantendran el valor en una moneda que no confio...

---------- Post added 16-ene-2017 at 17:02 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Si me permites Orooo,
> Soy el peor pronosticador del foro ... pero yo esperaría a comprar hasta el 1 o 2 de febrero, cierran SGE en breve; cuando cerraron en 2016, en los dos tramos de Septiembre/octubre, las caídas para la plata fueron del 7% primer tramo y 8% segundo tramo.
> 
> Tal vez no pase, pero por si acaso, total son dos semanas de espera
> ...





Pues he leido que hay una leyenda urbana sobre que eres el mejor pronosticador del foro, a la inversa 

Con lo cual, utilizando eso, y haciendo lo contrario, sirves como el mejor igualmente 

Pero mira, voy a hacerte caso y voy a esperar a ver 

Total, es plata y suba o baje un poco a la hora de pagar no sera mucho, y asi espero a ver si salen pakillos a buen precio y me lo pienso con la plata.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ene 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola Silverbio.
> 
> Lo de las monedas de 12 euros no lo habia visto asi.
> 
> Si que tienen ese plus la verdad, pero entre que desconfio del euro y me parecen caras no se...



En el euro confío ...

Es posible que este año veamos desaparecer la Unión Europea, en pocos meses hay elecciones en varios países, en ellas los partidos anti-UE tienen posibilidades directas o en coalición: Alemania = AFD (Alternativa por Alemania), Francia = Frente Nacional, Italia = Movimiento Cinco Estrellas y Holanda = Partido Por La Libertad. Por último está el asunto Catalán que añadirá leña al fuego de las rupturas. 

En un escenario de ruptura por parte de algún país, un Alemán-exit, Franc-exit o Italia-exit, el Euro se va a tomar por saco en el país que se escinda o en toda la unión, pues puede haber efecto dominó, se volverán a las monedas patrias pero el Euro no, el Euro no, no desaparecerá.


Para levantar el ánimo, de los tiempos turbulentos que nos llegan, ahí va la frase con la que cierra su artículo Andy Hoffman, al que sigo de cerca:

" El mundo está al borde de un cambio radical. Vemos cómo la Unión Europea se desmorona gradualmente y la economía estadounidense se desploma, todo esto terminará con una nueva reorganización del mundo. En diez años, podemos esperar un nuevo orden mundial, en el que el factor clave será la alianza entre China y Rusia ".

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10219616542H11690&redirect=False


También Donald piensa en u escenario de ruptura UE:

El presidente electo de EE.UU., Donald Trump, ha calificado al "brexit" -la salida británica de la Unión Europea (UE)- de "gran cosa" y ha opinado que otros países pueden salir del bloque.
Donald Trump alaba al Reino Unido por su salida de la UE - Faro de Vigo


----------



## amador (16 Ene 2017)

Gracias Fernando, interesante tema.

Lo leí hace unos días. Esto se viene diciendo desde hace tiempo por éste y otros economistas independientes.

Pero parece que es tabú en la clase política. Cuando Podemos empezó a dudar del Euro enseguida se le tachó de antieuropeo, radical, antisistema, ...

Tanto que incluso Podemos ha cambiado su discurso y ya no saca este tema, supongo que para evitar la sangría de votos y porque ya gobierna algunos ayuntamientos.

No se que pensáis, pero fuera de estos foros es un tema que no llega a los grandes medios ni a la gente.

Pues nada más, hacía tiempo que no aportaba nada, porque tampoco tenía nada interesante que decir. Está el panorama de metales muy aburrido.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Kovaliov: Realmente interesante. Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Eres la "leche"... aunque predecible dada la "fama" que te precede. Bien, ha sido que tú pronosticarás para que que se diera el ya clásico efecto contrario en las cotizaciones de los MPs. Tampoco es para tirar "cohetes" ya que el rango lateral bajista sigue vigente, pero el tiempo sigue corriendo a favor de los MPs, aunque la mayoría "inversora" no lo vea así, pero ya se darán de "hostias" en su momento... Es una simple cuestión de tiempo que será más largo o más corto y que es irrelevante para los auténticos "metaleros" y es que esa variable -el "tiempo"- la estamos "comprando" mientras que otros están vendiendo su "Alma" al Diablo...

# amador: La verdad es que yo en muchas ocasiones tampoco tengo mucho que decir, pero claro hay que mantener el hilo, sino éste acabará "apagándose"... Ya habréis observado que mis aportaciones han bajado mucho y es que yo soy un estudioso e investigador de muchos temas y eso requiere de tiempo. Y de éste hay el que hay y NO hay más...

Con esto estoy diciendo que es necesario que más foreros vayan aportando en aras de mantener un hilo que es una auténtica "joya" en un foro con las características que tiene éste en general.

Y os dejo dos artículos realmente MUY INTERESANTES y en la línea que sigo manteniendo por aquí...

- Tecnología militar: Portaaviones, anfibios y submarinos: EEUU prepara la mayor expansión de su Marina. Noticias de Tecnología

- RealVision's 15 "Killer Charts" For Q1 2017 | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Intrader (17 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Dos, está muy barata en su relación histórica con el oro...(ratio) y esos movimientos tienden a regresar a su distribución normal.



Hola Silverbio. Con todos mis respetos te voy a comentar una observación mía propia después de años en el negocio de las materias primas, MP, divisas, bolsa, bonos, etc.

*Entre dos activos correlacionados siempre hemos de comprar aquel que este más fuerte.* Esto quiere decir: aquel que haya subido más o haya retrocedido menos.

En el caso del oro y plata desde comienzos del siglo XXI observamos que:

_*Plata*-> 4,53$ (Año 2000) – 49,68$ (Año 2011) – 17$ (actual) → Retroceso = La plata ha retrocedido aproximadamente un 70%.

*Oro*-> 266$(Año 2000) – 1900$ (Año 2011) – 1214$ (actual) → Retroceso = El oro ha retrocedido aproximadamente un 35%.
_
Por tanto: El oro ha retrocedido menos históricamente que la plata.

Y esto es un dato demoledor. El día que intenten subir ambos a máximos históricos verás que al oro no le cuesta nada, y que a la plata le va a costar un mundo.

Para que entiendas el porque con ejemplo sencillo... No sé si te gusta el boxeo... Pero creo que me entenderás, si yo fuera un luchador y le pegase un puñetazo a un peso pluma de 55kg con todas mis fuerzas seguramente lo haría retroceder unos pasos o incluso lo tiraría al suelo. Pero si yo ese mismo puñetazo se lo pego a un peso pesado de 90kg no le haría ni retroceder.

Puede parecer una chorrada pero esto mismo ocurre con los activos financieros, los hay fuertes y débiles y como tienen que compararse cuando están correlacionados no hay duda de que el peso pesado de las metales preciosos es el oro y el peso pluma la plata.

Ante un choque externo, si quiero comprar me decantaré por el oro y si quiero vender me decantaré por la plata, y si no... tiempo al tiempo.

Este es un error muy común que comete el 99% de las personas, y es pensar en _“vamos a comprar este que aún le queda recorrido por subir”_, y por eso el 99% pierde en los mercados.

Saludos a todos, y feliz año.


----------



## silverbio (17 Ene 2017)

Hola Intratrader,
Llevo muchos años con estrategias de pares...evidentemente el concepto compra fortaleza y vende debilidad es mas que correcto.
Pero Oroo planteaba la conveniencia o no de tener plata física, no cruces de pares en activos no físicos...por eso le argumentaba que no está de mas tener plata por los motivos expuestos.
Si alguien quiere una estrategia buena de pares...en su momento habrá algunas que echarán humo...largos en volatilidad/metales...cortos en bonos/dólar....pero esa es otra historia...
Yo encantado con mis filas y maples, y tb. picoteé un poquito de pandas y unas kookaburras de 10 oz preciosas....
Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (17 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola Intratrader,
> Llevo muchos años con estrategias de pares...evidentemente el concepto compra fortaleza y vende debilidad es mas que correcto.
> Pero Oroo planteaba la conveniencia o no de tener plata física, no cruces de pares en activos no físicos...por eso le argumentaba que no está de mas tener plata por los motivos expuestos.
> Si alguien quiere una estrategia buena de pares...en su momento habrá algunas que echarán humo...largos en volatilidad/metales...cortos en bonos/dólar....pero esa es otra historia...
> ...




Esas kookaburras de 10 oz la verdad que son preciosas. Les heche el ojo y no tienen sobreprecio.

Sabes si le salen a algunas de esas las manchas de leche?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Intrader: Dependerá de para qué tengas la Plata y, obviamente, me refiero a la FÍSICA. Yo, en su momento, llegué a tener plusvalías latentes del +400% y NO vendí... A día de hoy todavía poseo unas "plusvalías" que no sabría cuantificar, ya que me dedico a ATESORAR y me "olvido" de lo que tengo... Está claro que yo estoy promediando en las compras de MPs desde hace bastantes años. Y, la verdad, Intrader es que me dediqué mucho al trading en los mercados de Materias Primas y he visto de todo ahí...

He de decir que mis preferencias actuales por el Oro vienen por la delicada situación económico-financiera que observo en el mundo y esa inestabilidad tarde o temprano se verá reflejada en la perdida de nuestro Patrimonio y que es algo que ya está sucediendo... Otra cosa es que lo percibamos. Y también -todo hay que decirlo- voy muy bien servido en la Plata y que es mi MP preferido.

# Orooo: NO, en las Kookaburras NO aparecen manchas de leche, al menos en las que yo poseo y que son unas cuantas... Además, en ninguna de mis monedas australianas, me ha aparecido esa "anomalía" y que es bastante frecuente en las canadienses.

Y os dejo esto...

- Infografía del mercado del oro de la India

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Charizato21: Eres la "leche"... aunque predecible dada la "fama" que te precede. .... .... .... ..... vendiendo su "Alma" al Diablo...
> 
> ...



De como vendí mi alma al diablo de los ETF's apalancados:

Era medía noche, andaba mirando este foro, comenzó a oler a azufre y sentí un voz de ultratumba que decía : - ¿Quieres acompañarme a la metrópoli de la Atlántida, el Paraíso y el Pandemònium, capital del Infierno?. 

Yo que por norma nunca le niego una oportunidad al azar, no la rechacé; el precio excesivo, pagar con una vida: la mía.


Para monedas "guapas" el nuevo diseño para la moneda de oro 2017 American Liberty 225o aniversario, va estampada Lady Liberty, una mujer negra 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/13/us/black-lady-liberty-us-coin.html?_r=0

The United States Mint Pressroom

Con Donald en la casa lechosa no creo que se repita un diseño tan atrevido, creo que será una buena opción de compra de un producto singular.


----------



## amador (17 Ene 2017)

La verdad que si, es preciosa !!!

Si no tiene mucho sobreprecio la intentaré comprar.

Saludos




Charizato21 dijo:


> Para monedas "guapas" el nuevo diseño para la moneda de oro 2017 American Liberty 225o aniversario, va estampada Lady Liberty, una mujer negra
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/13/us/black-lady-liberty-us-coin.html?_r=0
> 
> ...


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Ene 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi me parece que confundes el objetivo, los especuladores inmobiliarios, o de otro tipo, no fueron ni los causantes ni los principales actores del desarrollo de la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> ...



El hombre es fuego...la mujer estopa...viene Satanás y sopla...

Perfecto, los señores oscuros pusieron los medios al alcance de las manos...

Epur...un cuchillo no apuñala a una persona...ni un fusil pega un tiro a un viandante.

Si mañana el crédito se lo dan a cualquiera ( o no era cualquiera un pobre ecuatoriano de la construcción???) volverían a tener la misma intención...volverían a empuñar el cuchillo...y volveremos los mismos a sufrir las consecuencias.

De ahí en parte mi interés por no formar parte (válgame la rebuznancia...)de esta sociedad...no me interesa...cada vez menos...ni modas...ni "cultura"...lo que me puede ofrecer en muchos casos me ofende.

A los que quedamos así, gracias a Dios aun somos muchos, nos agradaría mas vivir al margen...todo lo "al margen" que este pequeño mundo globalizado nos permitiese...y por supuesto, ser autosuficientes.

Les regalo lo cotizado de mi pensión (23 años ya) ...a cambio de que me ignoren y me dejen habitar un pañuelo de tierra en paz.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> El hombre es fuego...la mujer estopa...viene Satanás y sopla...
> 
> Perfecto, los señores oscuros pusieron los medios al alcance de las manos...
> 
> ...



Joder, certero como halcón.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Eres el PEOR "pronosticador" en la Historia de este hilo... y NO, no me refería a ti con lo de la venta del "Alma" al Diablo, pero viendo el vehículo "inversor" que has utilizado me parece que he de incluirte en ese "paquete"...

Y hoy destacaría, fuera de la subida que están teniendo los MPs y también BitCoin, la caída del USD y que se encuentra en una situación delicada... a punto de perder la cota de los 100 (Indice del Dólar), aunque supongo que en estos niveles lo "defenderán" con tenacidad.

Y os dejo esto...

- Gold Price Up Through 'Key' $1207 Level as 'Brexit Means UK Out of Single Market' | Gold News

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Les regalo lo cotizado de mi pensión (23 años ya) ...a cambio de que me ignoren y me dejen habitar un pañuelo de tierra en paz.




La frase me ha conmovido.

Hay situaciones en las que uno no se quiere cabrear ya con nada ni con nadie y lo que quiere es vivir en paz y que le dejen en paz. Efectivamente.

Sin embargo, ellos (que no son ellos, no son personas en concreto) no es que no quieran que uno no viva en paz (de hecho para ellos el término en si, no existe, llaman paz a la guerra y a la guerra paz, por ejemplo), sino que lo que quieren es a uno, a uno mismo, no de querer amar, sino de poseer. Y nos no dejarán en paz, hasta que lo consigan, tenlo por seguro.

Por eso es tan importante trascender (su mierda, perdón) y trascender como seres humanos que somos, teniendo y practicando convicciones fuertes, o principios morales o éticos o creencias o algo que nos lleve a pensar que somos algo más que contribuyentes de Hacienda, consumidores de consumibles y seres solo y exclusivamente preocupados por lo que ellos han decidido denominar "valor" cuando, en realidad, hablan de "dinero".

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## amador (17 Ene 2017)

Otro motivo más para guardar un poco de MP para la vejez.

Los mayores de 50 años ya duplican a los menores de 18

Otro indicador demográfico más en la línea sobre las dificultades a las que el sistema de pensiones se va a enfrentar en los próximos años ...


----------



## oinoko (17 Ene 2017)

Intrader dijo:


> Hola Silverbio. Con todos mis respetos te voy a comentar una observación mía propia después de años en el negocio de las materias primas, MP, divisas, bolsa, bonos, etc.
> 
> *Entre dos activos correlacionados siempre hemos de comprar aquel que este más fuerte.* Esto quiere decir: aquel que haya subido más o haya retrocedido menos.
> 
> ...



Creo que confundes "debilidad" con volatilidad. La plata siempre multiplica los movimientos del oro hacia arriba y hacia abajo. Es un mercado más estrecho con un volumen mucho menor y donde los movimientos son más bruscos.

Yo estoy convencido que cuando esto reviente la plata multiplicará el movimiento del oro hacia arriba. 

El mayor problema de la plata es el volumen que ocupa cuando tu inversion física empieza a ser un poco seria, pero ese problema se torna en ventaja cuando tienes que intercambiar una onza por un pollo o un saco de patatas.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 19:02 ----------




******* dijo:


> E
> 
> Iniciado por B RAXTON
> 
> Si mañana el crédito se lo dan a cualquiera ( o no era cualquiera un pobre ecuatoriano de la construcción???) volverían a tener la misma intención...volverían a empuñar el cuchillo...y volveremos los mismos a sufrir las consecuencias.



Esto es como la leyenda de la travesia de Moises por el desierto durante 40 años. No creo que haya otra burbuja inmobiliaria en este pais del calibre de la vivida entre 2000 y 2007 hasta que toda la generación que la ha vivido este criando malvas. En ese momento seguro que hay otra, pero antes no.

En cambio, si ahora montan una buena campaña de marketing en "feisbus" vendiendo tulipanes con WiFi la gente caerá de cuatro patas porque la burbuja de los tulipanes no la vivieron. Y si algun agorero viene con un libro de historia diciendo que esto ya pasó antes, te contestaran:

"Ahora es diferente porque los tulipanes vienen con WiFi"


Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (17 Ene 2017)

Hola, 
Coincido totalmente con el simil "ponzi scheme" para la SS.
Se admiten apuestas....yo me apunto a una bajada del 30% en las prestaciones de aquí a 5 años. 
Cuando pienso en estas cosas, siempre "siento" que el sistema está a punto de reset...solo han dejado miseria para repartir....y si, me apunto a que nos dejen vivir tranquilos lejos del "histérico" ruido, que nos tachen...pero que no nos jodan...(difícil de creer)
Se me escaparon los metales en 2006, estaba en otras historias, pero no sabéis lo contento que estoy, ahora si, con mis monedas a mano....nos ayudarán mucho o poco...ya veremos...pero me siento mejor con ellas a bordo...
Saludos.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> El hombre es fuego...la mujer estopa...viene Satanás y sopla...
> 
> Perfecto, los señores oscuros pusieron los medios al alcance de las manos...
> 
> ...



Al sistema no se le vence, te adaptas y lo surfeas. Darwinismo puro.

Nadie te va a dejar en paz, fácil que te quieran meter otros 30 años de sudor e impuestos a las espaldas.

Sabiendo lo dantescas que son las deudas, con sentido común y una estructura de gastos racional y adaptable, se puede superar.

Cada día que pasa soy más optimista a la vez que todo se desmorona.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Ene 2017)

Pues Maese...brindo por tí, por todos los lúcidos con valores que pastamos por estos prados...no se si con un Zacapa (quizá si con un humilde patanegra en su punto)...y que tu tengas razón...

Y como dice el loco maravilloso de NEGROFUTURO, que las hormigas que poco tenemos, pero no tenemos deudas (según él situación ideal)...caigamos de pie tras la tormenta que se avecina.


----------



## Intrader (17 Ene 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Creo que confundes "debilidad" con volatilidad. La plata siempre multiplica los movimientos del oro hacia arriba y hacia abajo. Es un mercado más estrecho con un volumen mucho menor y donde los movimientos son más bruscos.
> 
> Yo estoy convencido que cuando esto reviente la plata multiplicará el movimiento del oro hacia arriba.
> 
> El mayor problema de la plata es el volumen que ocupa cuando tu inversion física empieza a ser un poco seria, pero ese problema se torna en ventaja cuando tienes que intercambiar una onza por un pollo o un saco de patatas.



Hola. No, el que lo confundes eres tú, estás mezclando el tocino con la velocidad.

Te cuento: 

-La *volatilidad* es un término que va ligado a un único producto financiero. La volatilidad de un mercado aumenta en momentos de alta negociación, de alto volumen, véase fundamentales, salida de noticias, atentados... Un ejemplo: _La volatilidad del EURUSD disminuye en periodos vacacionales como navidades o Agosto._ 
Ahora bien, también se pueden hacer comparaciones como: "_el EURUSD es más volátil que USDNOK_" pero eso no tiene que ver con que un mercado replique a otro. La volatilidad simplemente mide el número de puntos que se mueve un mercado entre el tiempo que tarda. A mayor volatilidad, mejores movimientos, movimientos más definidos, y se hace más fácil especular. El oro es más volátil que la plata.

-La *debilidad* es un término relativo. Tú no puedes decir _"el oro está débil, porque está cayendo"._ Eso no tiene porque ser cierto. El oro está débil comparado con algo... Si todos los MPs caen un 3% de media y el oro solo un 1% el oro es el más fuerte aunque esté cayendo. Espero que se entienda.

La realidad objetiva es que es la plata tiene que subir un 70% para hacer máximos históricos y el oro solo un 35%. En el S.XXI la plata ha retrocedido 2/3 desde máximos históricos y el oro solo 1/3. Si Mayweather le pega un puñetazo a Pacquiao y este retrocede 1 paso, y si le pega el mismo a Mcgregor y este retrocede 2... El fuerte es Pacquiao y es el que tiene mayor probabilidad de ganar el combate así de simple. Eso no quita que en determinados momentos la plata pueda subir más que el oro, pero a largo plazo desde un enfoque puramente *fortaleza/debilidad relativa* el mejor posicionado es el oro. Y si no, el tiempo nos lo dirá.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Pues Maese...brindo por tí, por todos los lúcidos con valores que pastamos por estos prados...no se si con un Zacapa (quizá si con un humilde patanegra en su punto)...y que tu tengas razón...
> 
> Y como dice el loco maravilloso de NEGROFUTURO, que las hormigas que poco tenemos, pero no tenemos deudas (según él situación ideal)...caigamos de pie tras la tormenta que se avecina.



Amigo, siempre alerta. Son ellos o nosotros.

Las señales, para quién quiera verlas

[youtube]5-fnz2qMODU[/youtube]


----------



## kikepm (17 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Si mañana el crédito se lo dan a cualquiera ( o no era cualquiera un pobre ecuatoriano de la construcción???) volverían a tener la misma intención...volverían a empuñar el cuchillo...y volveremos los mismos a sufrir las consecuencias.
> 
> ...
> 
> Les regalo lo cotizado de mi pensión (23 años ya) ...a cambio de que me ignoren y me dejen habitar un pañuelo de tierra en paz.



Bien, solo he expresado algo que contradice tu anterio post, a saber, que la burbuja fue causada por las personas que se dedicaron a la compraventa con ánimo de ganar dinero, lo cual es literalmente incierto.

En mi forma de ver (y creo que en la de algunos otros más) una causa es todo fenómeno necesario que explica la ocurrencia de otro, lo que quiere decir que si el fenómeno causa no se da, el fenómeno consecuencia tampoco.

La expansión del crédito artificialmente inducida por los bancos centrales es causa necesaria. Sin crédito infinito, sin tipos cero, no existen compradores ni aumenta la demanda artificialmente, los bancos no prestan en riesgo, ni se origina todo el proceso que conocimos y que es ahora llamado burbuja inmobiliaria.

La existencia de cada persona individual que en un momento dado se convierte en "especulador" (en tus términos) no es causa puesto que aun desapareciendo cada uno de estos especuladores, una expansión del crédito hará aparecer otros que ocuparán su lugar.

En cuanto a tus últimos párrafos, te entiendo y comparto plenamente tu visión.

ES NUESTRO DERECHO A QUE NOS DEJEN EN PAZ

NAda más (y nada menos) que el principal motor que mueve a cada liberal (de los de verdad, no me refiero a lo liberal en el sentido hispanistaní) en último término.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, me gustaría aclarar algunos "conceptos" que SÍ tenemos muy claros los "metaleros" y que no tengo tan claros para los demás... A qué me refiero: pues la distinción de qué es "VALOR" o dicho de otra manera qué es el "Valor de Uso" y el "Valor de Cambio"... Por tanto, el "DINERO" es una variable más que se aplica cuando en un "BIEN" el "Valor de Cambio" es el "PRECIO", así que hay que saber diferenciar y NO meter en el mismo "saco" conceptos que son muy diferentes entre sí...

# Intrader: Históricamente, el ratio del Oro vs Plata SIEMPRE ha sido muy inferior al actual y no hace falta remontarse mucho en el tiempo, ya que el 1:15 queda ciertamente lejano, pero si miramos lo sucedido en los últimos 100 años se observa una extraordinaria volatilidad en el mismo y donde las mejores oportunidades de revalorización se dieron en la Plata... Hay que fijarse en las fuertes oscilaciones que se han dado en el ratio para haber aplicado en su momento la máxima de comprar "barato" y vender "caro" o haber aplicado el primer concepto para aquellos que se dedican a atesorar... Y no hace falta remontarse a los Hermanos Hunt de los años 80 para que se dieran ratios tan interesantes como los producidos en Mayo del 1919 (1:17,53), Mayo del 1968 (1:16,25) y el último lo tuvimos en Febrero del 2011 y que estuvo en torno al 1:32...

Eso no quita para que el Oro deba tener una presencia importante en cualquier Cartera conservadora y más en la que aplicamos los "metaleros"... perooooo la Plata presenta mayor potencial en estos momentos, ya que el ratio actual debe tender a reducirse y es más fácil que la Plata duplique su precio a que lo haga el Oro. Y en una situación muy "extrema" es indudable que el metal dorado se dispararía, pero el metal más "barato" también lo haría... y es que el "poder adquisitivo" mayoritario le ayudaría. Hay muchos más "pobres" que "ricos"...

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/big-movement-ahead-in-the-silver-market-serious-trouble-in-paper-markets/

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Ene 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Bien, solo he expresado algo que contradice tu anterio post, a saber, que la burbuja fue causada por las personas que se dedicaron a la compraventa con ánimo de ganar dinero, lo cual es literalmente incierto.
> 
> En mi forma de ver (y creo que en la de algunos otros más) una causa es todo fenómeno necesario que explica la ocurrencia de otro, lo que quiere decir que si el fenómeno causa no se da, el fenómeno consecuencia tampoco.
> 
> ...



En derecho existe la figura del COOPERADOR NECESARIO...figura que participa de la pena.

Pero es más, si todos los españoles pueden comprar droga, y la droga hoy en día cada vez hay mas voces pidiendo su legalización (Felipe González ad exemplum) ¿porqué no son todos los españoles drogadictos??? ¿¿¿O pederastas (tan de mode)?

El que podamos obrar de determinada forma no implica que tengamos que obrar de esa forma...libre albedrio...cada uno traza su camino. Y lo que es de verdad injusto es que por la irresponsabilidad de las cigarras ...paguemos las hormigas.

La causa (en este caso de la cooperación necesaria) sigue estando donde ya estaba, en la concepción consumista-visillera de la vida, que la mayoría de españoles lleva programada en el hipotálamo...como dice Bertok, ATRAPADOS EN LA CARRERA DE LA RATA...

Y por otro lado, dónde quedó la labor "in vigilando" de los organismos supervisores que veían como se concedían esos créditos a personas de dudosa solvencia???

Porque las leyes están hechas, hay leyes para todo,...es más ,a parir leyes y reglamentos (parece esto la casa de los locos de Asterix y Obelix) no creo que nos gane ningún otro país...con 17 miniestados y dos ciudades autónomas puestas a ello noche y día. Con empeño ibérico...

Cosas como estás hablan bien a las claras de que el principal fallo está en el individuo y su escala de valores.

De acuerdo que el sistema que padecemos es malo, imperfecto, ineficiente...pero sin lugar a duda el tipo de individuo que hoy habita hispanistán llegaría al mismo final con cualquier otro sistema.

Una de las frases que mas me gustaba cuando tenía cierta fé en Losantos era:

DONDE IRÁ EL BUEY QUE NO ARE.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2017)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Bueno, amigo mío, tampoco te pienses que el resto del mundo es muy diferente a España... Ahora mismo, tenemos burbujas inmobiliarias en muchos de los principales países, incluida Islandia... Y ya no digo en las existentes en los Bonos, las Bolsas, etc., etc. Vamos, que el día que les dé por "estallar" todas al mismo tiempo o con poco intervalo entre ellas, pues como para desaparecer del "mapa"...

NO, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, no es solo una cuestión de nuestro país, sino que es un MAL ya extendido por buena parte del planeta y que está basado en la ausencia de "Valores" -los que sean...-. En definitiva, estamos asistiendo al final de una "civilización" y ya se verá qué reemplazará a ésta, bueno si es que queda alguien para "contarlo".

Y SIEMPRE es un placer leer a un analista como Pepe Escobar...

- ANALISTA EXPONE EL FUTURO DE LAS RELACIONES ENTRE EEUU, CHINA Y RUSIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (18 Ene 2017)

Intrader dijo:


> Hola. No, el que lo confundes eres tú, estás mezclando el tocino con la velocidad.



y tu estás mezclando los pulpos y los garages.



Intrader dijo:


> -La *volatilidad* es un término que va ligado a un único producto financiero. La volatilidad de un mercado aumenta en momentos de alta negociación, de alto volumen, véase fundamentales, salida de noticias, atentados...



Correcto, hasta aqui estamos leyendo el manual.



Intrader dijo:


> Un ejemplo: _La volatilidad del EURUSD disminuye en periodos vacacionales como navidades o Agosto._



Debatible. En verano lo que baja es el volumen de negociación. No he estudiado si el caso concreto del par EURUSD se sale de la norma, pero en general, en periodos de poca actividad se puede afectar/modificar/manipular el mercado con pocos millones que entren o salgan. El termino "volatilidad veraniega" se acuño hace ya muchos años.

Las manipulaciones mas brutales, aquellas por las que le han metido una multa al Deutsche Bank, HSBC, JP Morgan , etc. Las hacian a las 4 de la mañana con todo el mundo durmiendo, porque cuando hay poco volumen, con 4 duros lo tiras todo abajo.

Falta añadir que los chicharros siempre son mas volatiles que los "blue chips" (en el termino que se entendía por "blue chip" en los años 90´s, ahora ya no está muy claro que es cada cosa), porque al tener los chicharros un volumen de negocio medio muy bajo, es suficiente con pocos millones que entren o salgan, para que se pueda afectar/modificar/manipular su cotización.

En este caso la plata actua como un chicharro comparado con el oro, por su escaso volumen relativo y eso le da *volatilidad*.



Intrader dijo:


> A mayor volatilidad, mejores movimientos, movimientos más definidos, y se hace más fácil especular.



Matizable. Cierto es que a mayor volatilidad hay mas oportunidades de especular, que eso no es lo mismo que más fácil. Especular significa arriesgar, a veces se gana y a veces se pierde. Es como la ruleta rusa a par/impar, el unico que gana a largo plazo es la casa. En este caso la casa de trading.
Y yo no apuesto ni en la loteria de Navidad.



Intrader dijo:


> El oro es más volátil que la plata.



Esto si que me descoloca del todo. Si no estuviera subrayado pensaría que es un gazapo. Uno de los dos tiene que coger el manual de economia por el capitulo 1 y leerse despacito lo que significa volatilidad. La plata siempre multiplica por dos o por tres los movimientos del oro, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo.




Intrader dijo:


> La realidad objetiva es que es la plata tiene que subir un 70% para hacer máximos históricos y el oro solo un 35%. En el S.XXI la plata ha retrocedido 2/3 desde máximos históricos y el oro solo 1/3. Si Mayweather le pega un puñetazo a Pacquiao y este retrocede 1 paso, y si le pega el mismo a Mcgregor y este retrocede 2... El fuerte es Pacquiao y es el que tiene mayor probabilidad de ganar el combate así de simple. Eso no quita que en determinados momentos la plata pueda subir más que el oro, pero a largo plazo desde un enfoque puramente *fortaleza/debilidad relativa* el mejor posicionado es el oro.



Y si cada vez que Mcgregor toca a Mayweather lo tira al suelo........

En este pundo dependerá mucho del periodo temporal análizado y de la divisa en que lo analices. Esas bajadas que comentas han ido precedidas tambien de subidas dispares. La plata multiplico por 12 su valor del año 2002 y luego perdió 2/3 de lo ganado para quedarse en un factor x4.
El oro lo multiplico por 6 en el mismo periodo y luego perdió un tercio de lo ganado para quedarse *en el mismo* factor x4.

En mi diccionario eso es volatilidad, no debilidad.

Por ejemplo, por analizar otro periodo, en el último año (2016) en Euros, el oro ha subido un 13% y la plata un 23%.

Saludos.


----------



## lisipo (18 Ene 2017)

Este anio el orror llegara a por debajo de 1020, yo le echo 3 meses +q- podria ser.


----------



## Intrader (18 Ene 2017)

Hola Oinoko. Lo siento, jamás he leído en un diccionario el significado de la palabra volatilidad, ni una definición de internet. El 95% de lo que sale en internet o en los manuales de economía acerca de los mercados o tiene un incentivo perverso o es pura ignorancia para mantener a las masas ingenuas.

Lo único que tengo es casi una década de trading profesional a mis espaldas, y hablo en base a la experiencia.

Lo del EURUSD y el verano es un ejemplo únicamente para que entendieses que el concepto de volatilidad no tiene porque ser relativo, de hecho, estas navidades se mantuvo muy bien la volatilidad.

Con todos mis respetos, se nota que no sabes apenas nada de trading, ni de manipulaciones, pero no te culpo, es normal, y solo lees lo que los medios oficiales te quieren enseñar.

La manipulación más brutal de la historia de los mercados financieros fue la caída de EURCHF un enero de 2015 en sesión europea, cuando todo el planeta apostaba en la dirección contraria, cuando todo el volumen era de compra en 1.20. Duró 15 minutos en pleno horario de negociación, a este paso, con estas volatilidades, el siguiente crash durará menos. Tu argumento es erróneo y daría para escribir un libro lo de la manipulación, y la verdad, tengo bastante tiempo libre en mi vida, pero no tanto.

Me hace mucha gracia que te creas lo de las “multas”, es como creer en Los Reyes Magos, mentiras camufladas para las masas. 1º- Esas cantidades para ellos son un *impuesto* en relación a las ganancias que obtienen. 2ºLa manipulación es *constante*, no es puntual. Tu sigue creyendo en que los mercados se rigen por los toros y los osos, y que los “inversores” mueven el precio de los mercados, y que de vez en cuando los bancos manipulan, o que el trader X tocó la tecla que no era y provoco una caída y todas esas chorradas que os cuentan, pero como te digo no te culpo, simplemente eres un esclavo más del sistema.

Sólo tienes que abrir un gráfico de oro y otro de plata para ver cual es más volátil, pero tampoco te culpo lo siento, no tienes el ojo entrenado. 
Compara una acción del Ibex en un gráfico de m5 y ahora compáralo con uno de m5 de EURUSD, eso es VOLATILIDAD. La acción del IBEX es una tortuga y el EURUSD un Ferrari.

Un saludo y espero ayudarte, no tengo la verdad universal, pero es que en estos temas hay mucha desinformación.


----------



## dragunov (18 Ene 2017)

amador dijo:


> La verdad que si, es preciosa !!!
> 
> Si no tiene mucho sobreprecio la intentaré comprar.
> 
> Saludos



Pero cómo se puede comprar? la última que vi salir en govmint.com agotó existencias en cuestión de minutos y creo que no puedes comprar en esa web desde Europa no? alguna manera? a mi también me interesaria hacerme con esa moneda

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 13:50 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Para monedas "guapas" el nuevo diseño para la moneda de oro 2017 American Liberty 225o aniversario, va estampada Lady Liberty, una mujer negra
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/13/us/black-lady-liberty-us-coin.html?_r=0
> 
> ...



Tenemos alguna opción desde España para comprar esa moneda? habría que pagar el extra en ebay?


----------



## Sezosan (18 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> De acuerdo que el sistema que padecemos es malo, imperfecto, ineficiente...pero sin lugar a duda el tipo de individuo que hoy habita hispanistán llegaría al mismo final con cualquier otro sistema.



Estoy Totalmente de acuerdo. Trabajando en Islandia y Dinamarca, cuando participaba en cualquier encuentro social, (cenas, quedadas, etc),las charlas eran de Política, algo de economía, cine y cosas así. Sabían un poco de vinos y cocina. Quién no tocaba un instrumento había escrito algún ensayo, yo alucinaba.

Aquí en España, y con el misma edad y perfil profesional de gente, los temas siguen siendo los mismos en la mayoría de las veces: Cristiano y Messi, Tías Buenas y la fiesta de éste próximo fin de semana. Ah claro, y por la edad ya algunos añaden a las conversaciones lo caros que están los pañales...

Si alguien se la tiene que pegar somos los Españoles :´(


----------



## oinoko (18 Ene 2017)

Hola Intrader.

Reconozco mi falta de experiencia en trading, ni ganas que tengo, precisamente porque sé que en un entorno totalmente manipulado estaría jugando en inferioridad de condiciones contra quienes realizan las manipulaciones. Si creyera que el mercado es “fair” haría trading y perdería hasta la camisa como el 95% de los que lo intentan.

Que está todo manipulado ya lo sabemos en este foro, aunque a veces no lo repito todo lo que me gustaría repetirlo para no dar imagen de paranoico. Si buscas un sitio donde no nos creamos las versiones oficiales has venido al sitio adecuado. No me tomes por un borrego cualquiera.

He puesto el ejemplo del Deutsche, solo para mostrar que es más fácil manipular cuando el volumen es bajo, que es de lo que estabamos hablando y que es el caso habitual, usando un ejemplo probado y reciente, para que no pudieras refutar el ejemplo. No porque crea que es el único caso de manipulación, ni mucho menos.

Yo en plata invierto en físico, pero aprovecho los días más probables de manipulación hacia abajo del mercado de papel para estar al tanto por si es posible hacer compras de físico. (Vencimientos de futuros, “first notice day” de los meses de Febrero, Abril, Junio, Agosto, Octubre y Diciembre, que son los meses con mayor volumen de vencimientos). Pero incluso de esos 6 días al año, uno de ellos lo manipulan hacia arriba para despistar y crujirse a los "listos" que quieran aprovecharse de la manipulación habitual jugando con cortos.

Posiblemente tu tengas más experiencia que yo en trading y en el mercado de divisas, pero cuando hablamos de MP’s ya no estoy tan seguro de esa diferencia. 

Y después de contestar a lo que parece un intento de desviar la atención sobre el tema principal: Sigo sin ver donde ves que el oro tenga más volatilidad que la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Intrader (18 Ene 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Hola Intrader.
> 
> Reconozco mi falta de experiencia en trading, ni ganas que tengo, precisamente porque sé que en un entorno totalmente manipulado estaría jugando en inferioridad de condiciones contra quienes realizan las manipulaciones. Si creyera que el mercado es “fair” haría trading y perdería hasta la camisa como el 95% de los que lo intentan.
> 
> ...



Hola, no niego que puedas tener mayor conocimiento en cuanto a MPs como inversión. Debido a que en ese aspecto no tengo mucha experiencia, honestamente. Solo poseo en oro algún lingote certificado, algunas monedas de Carlos IV y algún bolígrafo/pluma... Y la verdad que es es un tema que me interesa mucho y en el que pienso estudiarlo e involucrarme en los próximos años, de ahí que este post sea de lo poco que leo en Internet.

En cuanto a lo de la volatilidad de Oro/Plata lo que entiendo yo por volatilidad es lo siguiente:
-Observa estos dos gráficos y dime si no ves diferencias entre los movimientos de uno y los movimientos de otros. Si nos fijamos bien los movimientos del oro están mucho mejor definidos que los de la plata, digamos que los movimientos de la plata son mucho más “erráticos”, hay mucho más “ruido”, en cambio los de oro posee movimientos más limpios, más claros que los de la plata, y eso tiene que ver con el volumen involucrado en las velas. 

Por eso te decía compara una acción del Ibex (baja volatilidad normalmente en el intradía) con el EURUSD m5 (de los productos más volátiles del mundo).

Quizás el problema es que mi enfoque (desde una perspectiva mucho más cortoplacista, de trading, especulación, etc...) es distinto al tuyo (una perspectiva más de inversión, largoplacista, etc...) y hablamos de cosas distintas. Y como ya te dije, no conozco la definición de volatilidad dada por los “expertos” económicos. Para mi es lo que te acabo de comentar.

Saludos.

PD:La imagen se ve mal desde el foro, desde este enlace creo que se ve mejor, es que no se como se suben fotos aquí, para que se vean bien.
Subefotos


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Sigo con mi historia chipriota.

Y es que me llama la atención que en los medios de comunicación alternativos de mis narices (ni que decir los otros) no se hable de algo que está ocurriendo, ahora ya, y que constituye un salto cualitativo sin precedentes en esta película de horror que se llama "Atacados por la Unión Europea" (1era parte).
_
"La noche del 11 de enero de 2017, el emisario noruego de la ONU Espen Barth Eide declaraba en Ginebra: “No es necesario que nos vayamos de Ginebra con una fecha fija para el referéndum chipriota” (prensa griega del 11 de enero). El tema chipriota está cerrado, y la casta política local, como botón de muestra el presidente chipriota Anastasiádis cuyas dependencias etílicas y euroatlantistas no son secreto para nadie (lo que recuerda mutatis mutandi el funesto caso de Boris Yeltsin en Rusia), cumplirán con su labor de imponer a Chipre … su disolución. Primicia.

Lo que los periódicos griegos evitan contar, como es costumbre en estos casos, es que el emisario noruego de la ONU, Espen Barth Eide no es un personaje político, en el mejor de los casos, neutral y, en el peor, incompetente, sino un agente activo de la casta de los mundialistas y de los europeístas. En 1994, gestionó la campaña del ‘Movimiento europeo-Noruega’ (una ‘organización paraguas’ que federaba las asociaciones que promovían la integración al totalitarismo europeo) en favor del ‘sí’ durate el referéndum sobre la adhesión de su país a la Unión Europea."_


http://www.kathimerini.gr/891220/ar...me-apo-th-geneyh-me-hmeromhnia-dhmoyhfismatos

Espen Barth Eide - Wikipedia


greek crisis: Hybris hors-sol


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2017)

Acabo de vender la posición relacionada con oro spot. MACD en tendencia pero estrechando el margen, el RSI bien estresado y el rebote clavado en el 50% de la caída anterior.

Las mineras estrechando el volumen tras subir 30% - 50% en apenas 1 mes. Es momento de saltar a contar las monedas y comprar más latunes.

Muy contento con la volatilidad que muestra todo este mundo.

Estaré tiempo por aquí.


----------



## Orooo (18 Ene 2017)

Este hilo es una mina de oro, nunca mejor dicho 

Yo animo a gente como Intraider y Oinoko a que sigan "discutiendo" sobre sus conocimientos, para que los demas podamos seguir aprendiendo.

Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (18 Ene 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Este hilo es una mina de oro, nunca mejor dicho
> 
> Yo animo a gente como Intraider y Oinoko a que sigan "discutiendo" sobre sus conocimientos, para que los demas podamos seguir aprendiendo.
> 
> Un saludo



Tampoco te creas todo lo que leas.

Yo estaba convencido de que si ganaba Trump el oro subiria 100 dolares en dos días.
Gano Trump y el oro subio 40 dolares en las primeras 6 horas............. y luego por la tarde bajo esos 40 dolares y otros 40 más. ::

Estuve 2 días sin hablarme, por haberme creido lo que decian por la tele de lo malo que era el Trump, y de los cuernos que se le adivinan por debajo del gato muerto que lleva en la cabeza. Hay que asumir que Trump no deja de ser el representante del Partido Republicano y eso en principio no tiene porque ser malo para los "mercados".

No perdí un euro, pero me di cuenta de que aun tengo mucho que aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Hay que asumir que Trump no deja de ser el representante del Partido Republicano y eso en principio no tiene porque ser malo para los "mercados".
> 
> ...



Ningún partido político cambiará las tornas del sistema. Se llame como se llame por muy revolucionario o estrafalario que sea. Esto hay que metérselo en la cabeza de una vez por todas.

No se puede cambiar el sistema mediante el voto; por la sencilla razón que los partidos que consiguen presentarse han recibido el nihil obstat del sistema (por muy revolucionarios o estrafalarios que sean).

Ahí radica una de las trampas del sistema: "Vote usted a quien quiera, nosotros no necesitamos votar ... mandamos".

Luego en tus transacciones pecuniarias no tengas en cuenta el resultado de elecciones. No son elecciones son designaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Tampoco te creas todo lo que leas.
> 
> Yo estaba convencido de que si ganaba Trump el oro subiria 100 dolares en dos días.
> Gano Trump y el oro subio 40 dolares en las primeras 6 horas............. y luego por la tarde bajo esos 40 dolares y otros 40 más. ::
> ...



La información TODA es FALSA y MANIPULADA.

La unica realidad de los mercados es la que refleja su pauta de precios. En los mercados, los cementerios están repletos de tipos que tenían razón en el planteamiento pero la pauta de precios no lo reflejaba.

La gacelas somos trend followers. No hay más.


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2017)

Vaya la que ha liado la vieja







Peor que el mismísimo demonio


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> En derecho existe la figura del COOPERADOR NECESARIO...figura que participa de la pena.
> 
> Pero es más, si todos los españoles pueden comprar droga, y la droga hoy en día cada vez hay mas voces pidiendo su legalización (Felipe González ad exemplum) ¿porqué no son todos los españoles drogadictos??? ¿¿¿O pederastas (tan de mode)?
> 
> ...



No estamos hablando de acciones gubernamentales que puedan ser neutrales con respecto a, por ejemplo, la legalización del tráfico y consumo de drogas. Si se diera el caso de que el estado las legalizara, estate bien seguro de que no promovería su uso, responsable o no.

EL porque no todo el mundo es drogadicto, digamos más bien habituado a alguna droga *ilegal*, es que casi nadie ha nacido para la experimentación, la mayoría se contenta con una vida sin sobresaltos o emociones, y lo que las drogas pueden proveer está lejos de los deseos de la mayoría de la gente.


A diferencia del ejemplo de las drogas, el gobierno y sus brazos monetarios *crearon incentivos en la dirección* incorrecta, la que promovió el consumo a crédito, la desaparición del ahorro y el gasto improductivo (AVEs, rascacielos, aeropuertos, etc.).

Los especuladores no fueron causa, por supuesto mucho menos cooperadores necesarios, de la creación y desarrollo de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Y no lo fueron por una sencilla razón. *Sin expansión del crédito mediante tipos nulos NUNCA SE HUBIERA DADO LA BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA*, aún con todos esos especuladores tomando las calles.

Es más, como bien ha indicado Fernando, las burbujas inmobiliarias han sido un fenómeno a nivel global. Porque hubo una causa global, la expansión del crédito de los principales bancos centrales: FED, BCE, BoE, BoJ, etc.

¿Acaso la sociedad japonesa de los 90 era igual de cainita y visillera que la española cuando se desarrolló su burbuja inmobiliaria?

Lo que si aconteció allí fueron tipos bajos que después de 20 años aún persisten, con lamentable resultado. 

Y no es que quiera limitar o quitar responsabilidades al español de a pie. Es que estas no pueden esparcirse sin ton ni son sin advertir al menos cual es su causa.

Y aquí hay que volver precisamente al estado y los gobiernos como los principales, sino únicos, causantes del desarrollo intelectual del español medio.

No me refiero sólo a los siglos de oscurantismo, la negación absoluta del saber que la llegada del método científico alumbro en (casi) toda Europa y que *en España fue negada por el estado hasta bien entrado el S. XIX*, tampoco al atraso promovido directamente por el estado franquista en la forma del adoctrinamiento religioso y político, sino también al interés en "democracia" por mantener y financiar programas de desinformación masiva en la forma de televisión basura estatal, programación cotidiana de música, religión, noticias y educación pública conformadas por y para los intereses del estado y los partidos políticos.

Pero es que aún hay otra vertiente de la natural tendencia del español a comprar vivienda que, en coalición con lo anterior, no es otra cosa que *la sistemática devaluación de la moneda nacional* que OBLIGÓ a todo español que ahorraba a hacerlo en la forma más accesible y sencilla, que no era otra que la compra de propiedades inmobiliarias.

Por tanto, con semejante historia, que pueblo sería capaz de sustraerse a la política monetaria tendente al despilfarro, a la confiscación del capital. Solo unos pocos. De entre ellos, los mejores, crearon y desarrollaron foros como este.

Así que no juzguemos tan a la ligera a nuestros estúpidos compatriotas, ellos no tienen toda la culpa, probablemente casi ninguna.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: Excelente comentario el que has realizado...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y echad un vistazo a este buen artículo que enlazo...

- 2017

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿20.000 millones menos de ingresos? No pasa nada: tiramos de deuda

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - ¿20.000 millones menos de ingresos? No pasa nada: tiramos de deuda
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas tardes Fernando.

Yo, la verdad, leyendo artículos como el de Cacho, que describe la realidad real, me hago una serie de preguntas más allá de los estereotipos reinantes (democracia, políticas sociales, políticas de desarrollo etc. etc.).

¿Los políticos saben de economía?

No

Mariano Rajoy, circunstancialmente nuestro presidente ¿entiende algo de economía?

No

Entonces ¿cómo toma decisiones económicas Rajoy?

Bueno, tiene un ministro de economía, otro de hacienda y otro de fomento que le asesoran sobre qué decidir.

Es decir que un presidente de gobierno es, en realidad, un portavoz del gobierno, que aparentemente manda (vamos, que los papeles que le ponen delante para firmarlos, los firma él).

Bueno, llegados a este punto.

¿Qué capacidad de decisión tienen un ministro de economía, de hacienda y de fomento para llevar adelante políticas de programa político (las suyas)?

Ninguna

¿Por qué?

Primero porque estamos "integrados" en un estamento superior: La UE.

Segundo: porque este estamento está a su vez "integrado" en otro, el Atlantista y éste, a su vez en otro, el de la OCDE, y éste a su vez se debe a otra serie de suprapoderes.

Esta historia me recuerda, en cierto sentido, a cuando era chaval y mi madre me daba 25 ptas. todos los domingos en concepto de la paga para la semana.

Lo bueno de la historia de la paga semanal es que los que me la daban eran mis padres, que me querían. Luego no había una relación de sumisión, tan solo, a lo sumo, y en eso mi madre era implacable un "Ondo pasau eta gutxi gastau" "Pásalo bien y gasta poco" (en vasco rima).

En resumidas cuentas:

Rajoy no decide.
Su ministro de economía, tampoco.
La UE, tampoco.
La OCDE tampoco.
Las fuerzas invisibles, tampoco.

Sin embargo dos hechos:

Gana siempre el lucro. El lucro trasciende partidos, personas, instituciones, el lucro es un ente "per se".
Y el ciudadano de a pie, el tú y yo (y nosotros somos unos privilegiados) es el pagano.

Obviamente, espero que quede claro que no es a través del cambio "político" que se pueda cambiar este "statu quo". Por la sencilla razón de que el "statu quo" es anterior a la política. La política es el instrumento que trata de regular el "statu quo" pero es una quimera, en realidad, un engañabobos.

Y, para terminar, Jesús Cacho, a quien no quito ningún mérito, no tiene las agallas (porque el "statu quo" le obliga a no tenerlas, a menos que esté dispuesto a perder su propio "statu quo") a escribir que el problema, en realidad, no es Rajoy, ni la UE, ni la OTAN, ni la OCDE sino el* "Statu Quo"*

¡Un brindis al Sol!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Ayer felicité a kikepm por su comentario y hoy tengo que hacerlo contigo... Francamente, es un comentario muy atinado y me ha gustado mucho, la verdad...:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Por cierto, antes de entrar en el hilo, he estado leyendo un muy interesante artículo y que de alguna manera "enlaza" con lo que tú has comentado...

- Alianzas y Aliados | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Gold prices could soar if Donald Trump says any one of these five things - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Un buen y atinado artículo...

- Informe OCDE: El precio de la energía, el poder y tu posición como pardillo. Blogs de Postpolítica

Y si alguno sigue teniendo dudas al respecto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/politica/15965-las-confesiones-del-criminal-john-kerry

Je,je,je... Con "aliados" como éstos para qué queremos "enemigos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (20 Ene 2017)

Buenos dias.

Sin tener mucha idea de bolsa, alguien me puede explicar como funciona la inversion en oro a traves del papel.

Es decir, yo compro oro a precio de mercado, lo compro a un precio mas bajo de lo que luego lo vendo y gano la diferencia a lo que lo he comprado. 
Es asi o se me escapa algo?

Un ejemplo:

Yo compro 10 onzas de oro a 1100 euros la onza y cuando este sube a 1200 lo vendo y obtengo 1000 euros de ganancias?

Que comisiones tendria en la compra y la venta?

Soy yo que lo veo demasiado facil o es que (como me imagino) se me escapan muchas cosas?

Es que llevo un año aproximadamente con la mania de ver todos los dias la evolucion del precio del oro y no se si intuicion o suerte pero no se me ha dado mal el ver cuando va a bajar o subir, de hecho el fisico que he comprado a sido cuando a bajado y luego subido bastante.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, Orooo: Normalmente, los inversores particulares suelen utilizar como "vehículo" el ETF SPDR Gold Shares y que replica bastante bien el comportamiento de la cotización del Oro. Es bolsa americana así que en las comisiones deberías buscar un broker que las tenga bastante competitivas, ya que éstas suelen ser más altas en las internacionales que en las nacionales. Y luego ten en cuenta que va muy ligado al USD...

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (20 Ene 2017)

Oroo, Si me lees unos posts mas atrás podrás ver estrategias que he propuesto para invertir en metales...los ETF como el que te comenta Fernado pueden ser lo mas sencillo, GDX Market Vectors Gold Miners es otro ETF que indexa mineras y por lo tanto supone un "cierto" apalancamiento respecto a la evolución del spot o del precio del futuro..
Si estas así de verde en estos temas, no te líes con otros "inventos"...un buen consejo en esta materia es no operar nunca instrumentos financieros que no entiendas.
saludos.


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo.

Por enésima vez, cortos en oro | IG ES


----------



## Orooo (20 Ene 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Estoy un muy verde aun en el tema de la bolsa.

Pero el planteamiento que he dicho es asi mas o menos?

Las ganancias que se obtienen con los ETFs son asi?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, Orooo: ¡Ojo! con los ETFs y más si estás "verde" en el tema de la Bolsa y que es más o menos lo que te ha comentado silverbio. El único ETF donde puedes colocar algo es en el que te he citado y que sigue la evolución más "aproximada" a la cotización del Oro.

Por regla general, Orooo, los ETFs NO son aconsejables y solo pueden obtener beneficios con ellos la gente más bregada en el trading. Yo no te los recomiendo viendo tu perfil, es decir observando una clara inexperiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (20 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orooo: ¡Ojo! con los ETFs y más si estás "verde" en el tema de la Bolsa y que es más o menos lo que te ha comentado silverbio. El único ETF donde puedes colocar algo es en el que te he citado y que sigue la evolución más "aproximada" a la cotización del Oro.
> 
> Por regla general, Orooo, los ETFs NO son aconsejables y solo pueden obtener beneficios con ellos la gente más bregada en el trading. Yo no te los recomiendo viendo tu perfil, es decir observando una clara inexperiencia.
> 
> Saludos.





Gracias Fernando.

El problema es que yo lo estoy viendo demasiado sencillo en ganar dinero especulando con el oro a traves de la bolsa y es que estoy seguro que se me escapa mas de una cosa que no veo.

Asi que como no se torear, mejor no me meto ::


----------



## jorgefer3113 (20 Ene 2017)

Vaya, vaya con los rusos toma monedón de casi 1 kilo La moneda de Donald Trump - Cotización de Metales


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Ene 2017)

Un interesante artículo,

.lata:.

con una reflexión sugestiva:

""El proteccionismo de Estados Unidos significa que los EE.UU. pierde su liderazgo en el mundo entero y pierde su derecho a emitir dinero del mundo.""

Añadiría que ni la cuarta flota, ni la quinta flota ... podrán impedirlo.


Y con un gráfico sustancioso:

http://www.plata.com.mx/Mplata/articulos/images/grafica.png

-------------------
Off-topic, documental: College Conspiracy (by NIA, 2011

"""""www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxqWDsbjAzQ """"


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- Troubling Contradictions In Trumponomics | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Alianzas y Aliados | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando por tu comentario.

En cuanto al artículo que enlazas, que es muy interesante porque hace un recorrido de la política internacional (y de sus posibilidades) de España, hay dos párrafos que cito a continuación y que me resultan un tanto ...
_
"El fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial trajo un mundo bipolar, que enfrentó a comunistas y anticomunistas. El terror europeo al comunismo impulsó la creación de la OTAN, por la que de hecho Europa se convirtió en un protectorado de Usa, en el que delegó su defensa, pilar esencial de toda soberanía. España después de derrotar al comunismo en la Guerra Civil (1936 – 1939) y quedar fuera del Telón de Acero, se alineó con las naciones anticomunistas, pero manteniendo un grado elevado de autonomía en la política internacional, como lo demostró en diversas ocasiones.

El ingreso tardío de España en la OTAN, de forma precipitada y sin contraprestaciones, fue anulando de forma progresiva la política internacional de España, y puso los intereses internacionales españoles en manos espurias, como ocurrió en los siglos XVIII y XIX. .../..."_ 

... un tanto capciosos.

El fin de la segunda Guerra Mundial no trajo ningún terror a Europa. Sino un reparto del pastel entre países ganadores de una guerra contra el nazismo. Por cierto, como en todas las guerras, no se trata de aniquilar al enemigo, sino someterlo y beneficiarse de lo que pueda resultar de beneficioso a las partes ganadoras. En este caso, sé de sobra que conoces cómo se beneficiaron de los nazis tanto los del País sin Nombre como los del Oso Polar Rugiente.

El terror lo trajo la guerra y los millones y millones de muertos de la carnaza que se puso en juego. Y todos sabemos que carnaza significa esa cosa que tiene dos piernas y dos ojos que lloran.

Vamos, que el terror lo provocaron los de siempre para obtener lo de siempre.

Retomando el artículo y su articulista, España (los franquistas) en la Guerra Civil no derrotaron nada y menos el comunismo.

Franco era un don nadie, acomplejado por su estatura, un hermano masón (no habiendo sido él aceptado en una logia masónica, lo cual, por lo visto, acabó por redondear su poca ideología) que le dio el cuarto de hora de salvar a España. 

Obviamente, el guirigay que había entonces en España podía dar licitación a ello pero, no más y mucho menos, del guirigay que hay ahora y en el que nadie mueve (perdón) un puto (perdón) dedo.

Es decir que no me venga con milongas el articulista hablando de un frente anticomunista y todos esos boleros de pésima calidad musical.

Franco iba al aire que le sonaba. Trató de hacer migas con Hitler. Éste lo tomo por un papanatas porque a lo que iba el Führer era a tener una vía de acceso al norte de África. El otro se sintió ofendido (encuentro en la estación de Hendaya) y ahí acabó el idilio.

Entonces, nuestro Francisco decide ir por libre (aunque más tarde explicaré que no de tan libre). Y, Francisco monta todo un sistema basado en el brazo incorrupto de nuestra santa teresa, el sindicato vertical, y las viviendas subvencionadas con el yugo y las flechas (viviendas que cualquier observador verá aún por doquier diseminados en la geografía española).

Hasta que llega un 21 de diciembre de 1959 en el que, en la base de Torrejón de Ardoz, un Franco pletórico abraza a un Eisenhower pletórico (adjunto foto).

Franco era un fantoche, un pobre hombre que dejó que los de Eisenhower se cepillarán a su amigo del alma, el blanco.



Luego el articulista de Kathéon, no sé yo bien por dónde va.

En cualquier caso, un artículo bien interesante.


----------



## nekcab (21 Ene 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> "...
> 
> No me refiero sólo a los siglos de oscurantismo, la negación absoluta del saber que la llegada del método científico alumbro en (casi) toda Europa y que en España fue negada por el estado hasta bien entrado el S. XIX, tampoco al atraso promovido directamente por el estado franquista en la forma del adoctrinamiento religioso y político, sino también al interés en "democracia" por mantener y financiar programas de desinformación masiva en la forma de televisión basura estatal, programación cotidiana de música, religión, noticias y educación pública conformadas por y para los intereses del estado y los partidos políticos.
> 
> ...



Ya me has fastiado Kike. Siempre he tenido tendencia a menospreciar la especulación inmobiliaria, pero como bien destacas, si sumas las 2 variables (antes las veía por separado, pero veo que en parte ese era un error):
-información promovida por el propio estado
-devaluación
todo cobra un tinte muy distinto menos acusador para la población.

Y es que, como bien destaca el bueno de Fernando:



FernandoJCG dijo:


> "...
> 
> Tomemos el precio de referencia de un Big Mac en 1985, es decir $1,18 y su equivalencia en Oro era de 0,15 gramos. Bien, si nos remontamos 30 años después, es decir en 2015, ese Big Mac ya costaba $4,79 y vaya... eso se corresponde con 0,11 gramos de Oro... ¡Uy! a algunos ya NO empiezan a salirles las "cuentas" (bueno, todavía emplean los dedos...).
> 
> ...



Volvemos a las mismas de siempre. Mientras el Estado sea parte del problema en el proceso de devaluación, el ciudadano tiene que aplicar sus limitadas medidas.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- CONFESIÓN PÚBLICA: A QUIÉN SIRVE EL ROBOT PESCADOR Y POR QUÉ HABLAMOS TANTO DE TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- La luz, enésima broma de las élites

Y éste artículo merece MUCHO la pena. Es largo, pero MUY INTERESANTE...

- What is this â€˜Crisisâ€™ of Modernity? - The Automatic Earth

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Ene 2017)

Feliz Domingo.

Un artículo escrito por una pluma de prestigio (y mujer).

Putin gana la última partida | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Salu2


----------



## urgent (22 Ene 2017)

Que la movilidad del futuro sea sostenible dependerá de la combinación de varios factores sociales y tecnológicos como ciudades más compactas, menor dependencia del coche, vehículos menos contaminantes y un reciclaje más eficaz. Pero hoy las tecnologías más “limpias” requieren de materiales muy costosos de extraer que después raramente son reciclados, lo cual nos conduce a una pregunta incómoda. ¿Serán estas “green technologies” verdaderamente sostenibles a largo plazo? Un equipo de la Fundación CIRCE lleva años investigando el consumo y reciclaje de materiales críticos, con una conclusión contundente: debemos cambiar urgentemente nuestro uso de los de los recursos y nuestra forma de entender el reciclaje de las “tecnologías verdes”. Diariomotor habló con ellos.




“En el momento actual se estima que hay más oro y cobre en los vertederos del mundo que en las minas“. No es el eslogan de una campaña de concienciación medioambiental, sino la afirmación de Alicia Valero, investigadora de la Fundación CIRCE, adscrita a la Universidad de Zaragoza. Alicia lleva años trabajando en el campo de la sostenibilidad y eficiencia en el uso de los recursos naturales, y actualmente coordina un equipo que forma junto con Abel Ortego, ingeniero y Guiomar Calvo, geóloga. Su objetivo es analizar la forma en que las tecnologías “verdes”, y particularmente los coches eléctricos, usan y reciclan los recursos más escasos del planeta para prever si la alternativa sostenible al petróleo puede causar las mismas severas dependencias de los recursos naturales.

Las “Tierras raras” son minerales que se encuentran en el planeta en bajas concentraciones y son muy costosos de extraer. Pero son vitales para la nueva movilidad
Si lees Diariomotor ya estarás al tanto de la importancia de las “Tierras raras” en la nueva movilidad. Minerales de dificil extracción, que se encuentran en bajas concentraciones en el planeta y además son muy costosos de separar entre sí, pero que son vitales para el desarrollo de productos como las pantallas táctiles o los imanes permanentes del motor de los coches eléctricos. Gracias a ellos tenemos vehículos más inteligentes y que no emiten contaminación directa. Pero ¿cual es el coste medioambiental de estos materiales y cuánto tiempo podremos usarlos?

“Del Litio que se emplea en el mundo actualmente se recicla menos del 3%“, afirma Abel Ortego “y de otros materiales menos conocidos pero que son muy importantes para la creación de baterías e imanes permanentes, como el Lantano o el Neodimio, se recicla menos del 5%“. Cuando pensamos en el reciclaje solemos imaginar que estos minerales vuelven a entrar en la cadena de producción para fabricar más baterias o motores eléctricos pero no es así. “La mayoría de estos materiales que entran de nuevo en la cadena productiva lo hacen para producir elementos de menor valor, así que más que de ‘reciclado’ deberíamos hablar de un ‘subciclado’ que no reduce la necesidad de seguir extrayendo el mineral original” apunta Alicia Valero.



Los coches más modernos acumulan dispositivos electrónicos a velocidad apabullante: cámaras de fotos, de visión nocturna, o de seguimiento del tráfico, pantallas táctiles, dispositivos de conexión a Internet, sensores de movimiento… sin embargo, ¿Cómo se reciclan? “Hoy la normativa de la UE determina que se de ha reciclar el 95% de la masa del vehículo, lo cual está muy bien, pero nosotros tratamos de analizar si la masa es un indicador justo, porque al hablar en esos términos estás dando el mismo valor a un gramo de hierro que a uno de platino, por ejemplo“, precisa Abel. Según los estudios de este equipo de trabajo un vehículo medio actual contiene unos 30 minerales y por la forma en que éstos se emplean sólo el 1% de la masa del coche contiene hasta 25 metales diferentes.

Sólo el 1% de la masa del coche contiene hasta 25 metales diferentes. Vivimos en la “era de la tabla periódica”
“Por eso nosotros decimos que nos encontramos en la ‘Era de la tabla periódica’, por la cantidad de elementos diferentes que se emplean en la industria actual“, afirman. Esta “rareza” mineral es un índice cada vez más alto en los coches actuales, y lo va a ser aún más en el futuro inmediato. Según las proyecciones más aceptadas las ventas de híbridos superarán a las de coches convencionales en 2029, y en 2038 lo harán las de eléctricos. El mercado mundial del automóvil introduce unos 90 millones de vehículos nuevos al año, todos ellos cargados de tecnología… y de materiales críticos.

“Además nos encontramos con que en la fabricación de muchos componentes se está trabajando ya a nivel atómico, lo cual plantea el problema de cómo desensamblarlos“. En la actualidad, además del 5% de masa del coche que no se recicla, una parte de la que entra en la cadena de reciclaje se convierte en deshecho, de modo que en torno al 10% de la masa total del coche termina en los vertederos.



Parece claro que con nuestros coches (y móviles, y aerogeneradores…) estamos empleando gran cantidad de materiales críticos, su consumo crece exponencialmente y en cambio su tasa de reciclaje es bajísima. Es inevitable pensar en un concepto similar al del “Peak oil” así que les preguntamos a hasta dónde es posible conocer las reservas de estos materiales. “Este es uno de los problemas clave, porque es muy difícil de saber. Los sondeos son muy costosos y aún cuando sabes que hay recursos en un lugar no siempre resulta posible extraerlos por factores geológicos que no se podían conocer previamente“, responde Guiomar.

Con el actual uso y reciclaje de estos materiales críticos la demanda superaría a la oferta en apenas 15 años en algunos casos
“Hemos trabajado justo en este sentido” añade Alicia “Hay “tecno-optimistas” que opinan que se encontrarán más recursos y que con la tecnología del futuro podremos extraerlos más fácilmente. Nosotros hemos considerado las “reservas”, lo que hoy sabemos que la naturaleza nos proporciona, y los “recursos”, lo que podríamos extraer con una tecnología del futuro. El resultado es que en un escenario “Business as usual” de consumo los cuellos de botella para los materiales están cerca y esas futuras tecnologías de extracción sólo alargarían los recursos en algunos casos menos de una década“. Es decir, el consumo actual de materiales críticos nos conduce a un cuello de botella en la extracción y uso similar al “Peak oil”. ¿de cuánto tiempo estamos hablando? Calculado según las reservas o según los recursos del futuro las fechas para alcanzar el pico son desasosegantes: en la Plata entre 2039 y 2041, en el Litio entre 2042 y 2059, en el Indio (clave para las pantallas táctiles) entre 2031 y 2050… Es decir, para cuando tecnologías como el coche eléctrico o la conducción autónoma estuviesen ya extendidas en buena parte del mundo, estaríamos entrando en un “punto de no retorno” en cuanto a la extracción y uso de materiales críticos que podría ponernos en una situación de dependencia (con la correspondiente especulación geopolítica) similar a la actual con el Petróleo.



“Nosotros creemos que la industria del automóvil tiene que estar implicada directamente en el proceso e ir hacia una servitización que les obligue a realizar el reciclaje para asegurarnos de que los materiales se reutilizan“, afirma Valero “Y de hecho Apple ha presentado su robot Liam que es capaz de desmontar por completo un iPhone para recuperar estos materiales” En casos como el Plomo la estricta normativa de uso ha conducido a un alto nivel de reciclaje. Pero el escenario actual en la “Era de la tabla periódica” requiere de nuevas referencias y regulaciones para el reciclaje de coches. Para este equipo de CIRCE el indicador a tener en cuenta para evaluar el uso de materiales críticos es la Exergía. Exergía se entiende como Energía útil en un sistema. “Lo bueno de medir a través de Exergía es que asignas a los recursos un valor que no es el del mercado sino el de sus propiedades energéticas y físico – químicas“, explica Ortego. Medir la Exergía de cada coche significa que en su procesado al final de su vida útil se deberá prestar mayor atención y dar prioridad al reciclado de los materiales con mayor rareza, es decir los más escasos y costosos de extraer de la naturaleza. Y por lo que el mercado apunta, estos van a ser cada vez más abundantes y variados en los coches.


“Creemos que las tecnologías verdes no serán verdaderamente ‘verdes’ hasta que no se tengan en cuenta otros aspectos como es el uso de materiales. Se trata de la sustitución de materiales críticos, reducción de la cantidad de ellos que se emplea, recuperación de estos elementos, y sobre todo la servitización“. Concluye Valero. “Tampoco queremos demonizar al vehículo eléctrico” apunta Abel “sino señalar que el vehículo eléctrico tal y como está planteado hoy no es una solución por su alto uso de materiales críticos y su baja reciclabilidad“.

La llamada de atención parece más que justificada. Con el consumo actual y esperado de nuevas tecnologías en poco más de una década podríamos encontrarnos de nuevo en un escenario de dependencia de materiales escasos cuya extracción causa un alto impacto ambiental.

Todo esto hay que leerlo pensando que se trata de un artículo publicado en un diario de motor. (revista no científica)

Salut,


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: Eres el PEOR "pronosticador" en la Historia de este hilo...
> 
> Saludos.



Título que he conseguido con gran esfuerzo, no ha sido sencillo. Lo difícil no ha sido llegar sino mantenerse, ahí va otra:

Vaticino que en estos días de año nuevo Chino se repetirá el patrón que se ha dado las dos últimas veces que cerraron el SGE, hasta el martes 31/01 una gran caída 6% al 8% ( SGE cerrado del 26/01 al 02/02). A partir del 31/01 ligera subida, el lunes 6/02 empezará de nuevo un fuerte rally, esto segundo lo recojo del artículo:

*Gold*

Estadísticamente el promedio de ganancia del oro en el primer año de gobierno ha sido del 15% desde el año 1974 (En el caso de Obama el 30% en el prime año)


----------



## frisch (22 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos...
> 
> - CONFESIÓN PÚBLICA: A QUIÉN SIRVE EL ROBOT PESCADOR Y POR QUÉ HABLAMOS TANTO DE TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Creo que es el primer artículo que leo, desde que existe esta cosa que se llama Internet (por cierto se podría llamar María Luisa) en el que todo quisque puede opinar en un blog o en un "foro", anónimamente y contundentemente (dos ingredientes únicos, por darse a la vez, en la historia de la comunicación) en el que se hace una descripción clarividente sobre cuál es uno de los trasfondos del propio Internet.

Discrepo en un punto. Discrepo porque siempre hay que discrepar. No por el placer de discrepar, o tocar las narices al prójimo, sino por la necesidad de ir más al fondo en la verdad o en el camino a su aproximación.

La fantochada que está ocurriendo en el mundo no podría tener lugar si la mayoría de las personas no colaborasen de alguna manera, por nimia que fuese ésta.

No es posible que un lobo ilustrado se pueda comer a ovejas sin que las ovejas se traguen el discurso del lobo "ilustrado".

Es la fábula de La Fontaine del cuervo y del zorro:


_*El cuervo y el zorro*

Don cuervo, estaba en la rama de un árbol y, en el pico tenía un delicioso queso.

Don zorro, tentado por el olor, le habló de la siguiente manera:

— Buenos días, Don Cuervo, ¡Qué bello sois! Si vuestro canto fuese igual a vuestro plumaje, sin mentir, os digo que seríais el fénix de cuantas aves viven en este bosque.

Oyendo el cuervo tales palabras, desbordado de alegría, abriendo el pico para lucir su hermosa voz, dejó caer el queso.

Tras atraparlo le dijo el zorro:

– Mi buen señor, aprended que todo adulador vive a expensas de quién lo escucha. Esta lección bien vale el queso.

Don Cuervo, avergonzado y confuso, juró, aunque un poco tarde, que jamás volverían a engañarlo._

Es decir que discrepo con el Robot Pescador en que el momento sea único, este momento en el que la serpiente muda de piel.

Las serpientes mudan de piel cuando lo necesitan y siguen siendo serpientes.

Las víctimas de las serpientes se acuerdan de santa bárbara sólo cuando truena y eso ... las serpientes lo saben.

En cualquier caso aprecio la sinceridad (en un momento dado habla de su corazón) de El Robot Pescador.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: ¿Qué entendemos por "Verdad"? No lo sé amigo en tu caso, pero llevo años estudiando e investigando en el terreno histórico y me quedo con esta frase de Camilo José Cela: "Lo malo de los que se creen en posesión de la verdad es que cuando tienen que desmostrarlo no aciertan ni una."

En fin, entiendo que la labor de "El Robot Pescador" es encomiable, al igual que la de aquellos que mantenemos este hilo, ya que "perdemos" un tiempo que podríamos emplear de otra manera y con unos fines más personales o crematísticos... Sin embargo, existe una digamos una "componente social" que nos impele a continuar en una "lucha" que seguramente no lleva a ninguna parte, pero al menos lo habremos intentado...

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- Inquietante discurso de Trump

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (23 Ene 2017)

Hola amigos
He recibido un correo muy extraño y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
Lo siento si es un poco rollo, pero puede ser que valga la pena.

_*Un ex – asesor de la CIA habla claro:

“El oro se podría disparar a los 10.000 dólares la onza”

Su nombre es Jim Rickards y asegura que el dólar podría perder en cualquier momento el 80% de su valor, lo que disparará el precio de la onza de oro a niveles nunca vistos.


Estimado lector,

Lo que voy a contarte a continuación es extremadamente urgente, así que te sugiero que lo leas con atención hasta el final.

En estos momentos se está lidiando una guerra de divisas en la que el principal afectado será el dólar.

Existen datos concretos que sostienen que el dólar podría sufrir una devaluación del 80%.

Lo cual significa que un activo duro como el oro podría revalorizarse inmediatamente hasta los 10.000 dólares la onza. 

Esto es una buena noticia para los inversores españoles porque están ante una oportunidad única de obtener grandes ganancias gracias al metal amarillo.

Pero hay que saber cómo y dónde invertir en oro para obtener los mayores retornos. 

Por esta razón voy a realizar una transmisión de emergencia este viernes 27 de enero a las 11AM.

Puedes reservar tu plaza de forma 100% gratuita haciendo clic aquí.

Si quieres sacar partido del colapso del dólar invirtiendo en oro, es imprescindible que asistas.

Ese día me voy a reunir cara a cara con Jim Rickards.

Se trata de uno de los economistas más prestigiosos de Estados Unidos y es ex asesor de la CIA y de otras 14 Agencias de Inteligencia en cuestiones económicas.

Jim Rickards lleva meses anticipando el colapso del dólar y la posterior revalorización del oro. 

Y por primera vez va a compartir con los españoles la información clasificada que maneja sobre este suceso histórico. 

¿Por qué elegimos el 27 de enero para realizar esta retransmisión?

Porque el colapso del dólar está más cerca que nunca y hay que actuar cuanto antes para sacar el máximo partido al despegue del oro. 

Recuerda mis palabras: este puede ser el suceso financiero más importante de los próximos 30 años.

Y si bien va a ser un verdadero terremoto en el Sistema Monetario Internacional…

También va a darte la oportunidad de obtener ganancias extraordinarias (siempre y cuando hagas los movimientos correctos).

Porque si te posicionas bien antes de que se produzca el shock del dólar… vas a estar en condiciones de obtener enormes retornos al mismo tiempo que otros inversores pierden casi todo su patrimonio.

Y la información y la estrategia correcta para maximizar tus ganancias durante el shock del dólar van a ser reveladas este viernes 27 de enero a las 11AM.

Por favor lee con atención los detalles del evento…

QUÉ… una retransmisión de emergencia con Jim Rickards para que nos explique a todos los españoles cómo sacar partido del colapso del dólar.

QUIÉN… yo, Paula Vallejo, junto a Jim Rickards.

DÓNDE… una página web exclusivamente preparada para retransmitir este evento.

PRECIO… 100% gratuito (las plazas son limitadas). 

Registrarte es completamente gratis (si no puedes ver la retransmisión el viernes 27 de enero, regístrate igualmente. Porque vamos a enviarte la grabación del encuentro más tarde. Pero sólo si te has registrado con anterioridad).

Para asegurarnos de que no haya problemas técnicos durante la retransmisión… sólo podrán inscribirse 2.000 suscriptores de los más de 500.000 lectores que tiene Inversor Global.

En cuanto te suscribas vas a recibir un e-mail de confirmación para ver el evento. Por favor revisa la bandeja de entrada de tu correo electrónico.* 
_


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ene 2017)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola amigos
> He recibido un correo muy extraño y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> Lo siento si es un poco rollo, pero puede ser que valga la pena.
> 
> ...



Si, a mi también me ha llegado, y casi a diario me envían uno los de inversor global, solo intentan venderte sus produtos y poco mas. 

Ni puto caso les hago.


----------



## urgent (23 Ene 2017)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola amigos
> He recibido un correo muy extraño y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> Lo siento si es un poco rollo, pero puede ser que valga la pena.
> 
> ...




Aparte del oro que saldría beneficiado, el que comenta la posible devaluación del dolar de un 80% nos tendría que decir que RESPECTO A QUE MONEDA SE DEVALUARIA un 80%, porque si es respecto al EURO (cosa que me extrañaría) nosotros NO tendríamos devaluación del EURO sino revalorización del EURO de un 80% respecto al Dolar. verdad?

Salut.


----------



## silverbio (23 Ene 2017)

Hola,
Jim es un viejo conocido...lleva ya unos cuantos años (se ha quedado calvo y todo) alertando del colapso fíat y de la hecatombe del dólar...
Creo que tiene razón, pero el timing y la metodología está claro que ni la tiene el, ni la tiene nadie. De hecho le he visto hace pocos días, reconociendo que el 2017 esta mas despejado de lo que creía...
Además, los efectos divisas, tienen lo que tienen, puede devaluarse (el dólar) un 80% contra el NZD, un 40% contra el CAD y un 20% contra el euro...que en una debacle fíat no va a salir bien parado...seguro.
En esa charla...van a vender oro (metales) que está muy bien...y respecto a las divisas, pues ya lo hemos dicho, diversificación bancaria y de moneda, las que mejor capearán, NZD, NOK, CHF...pero lo ideal es no sólo acumular para diversificar/preservar con el coste que conlleva, sino poseer para todo lo anterior MAS la posibilidad de "usos" alternativos, ya que será difícil que vayamos a vivir a Zurich, New Zealand o Noruega...y entre esos usos alternativos puede estar el poder generar una cartera de acciones de esos países en esa misma moneda...diversificación de divisa y diversificación de cartera en el mismo pack mejorando mucho los costes..
saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Ene 2017)

Os traduzco unos párrafos de una reciente entrada del blog "Greek Crisis".

Es un poco largo pero bueno, de muy fácil lectura, demasiado fácil y luego daré mi opinión por qué.
_
"Kóstas Lapavítsas, economista y ex diputado de SYRIZA habiendo abandonado el navío pirata de la izquierda griega, retoma (en su blog) el tema de la salida de la zona euro y presenta un plan realista con varias etapas . Su artículo se titula: “El país en el impasse”.

“Esta vez el debate sobre la salida de la zona euro, no vuelve únicamente de la mano de las clases pobres, en realidad nunca dejaron de debatirlo, sino que también por parte de los estamentos de poder. En Grecia, algunos poderosos empiezan a darse cuenta que la decadencia a la que se somete al país tendrá, a la larga, un impacto negativo, incluso sobre sus propios intereses. Parece que se entreabre un debate sobre un ‘Grexit de terciopelo’”.

“Pero quisiera aclarar que ese supuesto ‘Grexit de terciopelo’ , o ‘salida prudente’, como ya lo habíamos denominado en 2010, era obvio, ya en aquel tiempo, que de realizarse, no sería en beneficio ni del pueblo, ni del país. Porque tal salida presupone de hecho la continuación de las políticas de la Troika, mediante las fuerzas políticas del país, sin la mínima disminución de la deuda real, cuyo impacto en concepto de devaluación recae exclusivamente sobre las clases trabajadoras. El denominado ‘Grexit de terciopelo’ es la elección de las clases dominantes, las que después de haber desmantelado el país con la absurda tentativa de “planes de salvamiento”, tratan de encontrar una salida que les permita conservar privilegios y poder.”

“También he de aclarar que en el transcurso de estos últimos siete años, y en particular desde que el gobierno Tsipras está al frente de los negocios, ha quedado demostrado que existe otra versión probable de los hechos, y que podría denominarse ‘Grexit caótico’. Sería un Grexit bajo la presión de la realidad económica y social, ya desastrosa, y la pérdida del control de la situación, en la que por medio de movimientos tácticos politiqueros, algunos querrán aferrarse a sus poltronas del poder. Éste sería el peor de los escenarios.”

“Grecia necesita un Grexit ordenado y progresista. Este plan y su elaboración tendrá, obviamente, como consecuencia, la ruptura con los acreedores al igual que con la UE, fundamentándose en la recuperación de la soberanía popular y nacional. Un Grexit que aportará dinamismo a la economía griega, que modificará el equilibrio social a favor de los más necesitados, al mismo tiempo que restaurará la dignidad nacional del país. Esta salida es perfectamente posible, pero sólo puede realizarse si las clases populares encarnan, por fin, un papel de primera línea”.

“El programa económico del corazón de un Grexit realizado de esta manera, es conocido de sobra. Implica la suspensión del pago de la deuda pública y del comienzo de negociaciones respecto al pago de la misma en el futuro. Implica asimismo la recuperación directa de la soberanía monetaria, con el control público y la propiedad de los bancos con objeto de instaurar una política que estimule la demanda a través de las inversiones públicas y la reducción impositiva. Sobre este fundamento, el país tendrá la capacidad de implementar, a medio plazo, una política agrícola e industrial pudiendo así reorganizar su economía. El programa se fundamenta sobre actuaciones que ya han sido puestas a prueba en otros países. Pero es imprescindible un mínimo de organización y de una fuerte adhesión social.”_

¡Bueno, en fin, Mon Dieu, Dios mío!

El ex-diputado de SYRIZA, Kóstas Lapavítsas, a quien reconozco su honestidad por haberse dado de baja del partido traidor y fantoche, me retrotrae en el tiempo con su plática (porque esto no es un programa es una plática - platiquemos que dicen los suraméricanos de lengua castellana) a un 14 de julio de 1789 en París en la toma de la Bastilla.

Lapavítsas finalmente acude a dos argumentarios, cada cual más imposible:

1. Fuerte adhesión social

2. La nacionalización de los bancos (aunque no lo dice así, es lo que dice).

Bueno, vaya por delante, que aprecio el esfuerzo de este diputado por solucionar lo insolucionable pero es que Lapavítsas se olvida de que lo de la fuerte cohesión social no existe, ni nunca ha existido. Lo del pueblo unido jamás será vencido implica que el pueblo tenga conciencia de pueblo y, la realidad, es que no la tiene. La tiene, circunstancialmente, y más movidos por cuestiones crematísticas que por "ideológicas": 15 M, Nuit Debout (movimiento similar en las Galias) y Occupy Wall Street. Os acordáis de "Occupy Wall Street". ¡Pues no, nadie recuerda ya ese movimiento! ¡Y mira que tuvo audiencia! ¿Os acordáis?

Resultado: Trump (al igual que El Robot Pescador me alegro que sea el Pato Donald y no la Daisy Duck Hillary).

Es decir que esto de la cohesión social es sencillamente imposible porque si ya de antes, la masa borreguil lo era ya (1789), ni qué decir en la época en la que la masa borreguil farda de tener 227 amigos en Facebook.


La nacionalización de los bancos. Ostras "con la iglesia hemos topado". A estas alturas del siglo 21 es como si escribes una carta a los reyes magos, teniendo 67 años: "Queridos Reyes Magos os pido como regalo de reyes que Bárcenas cuente toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad, y si no podéis enviarme este Geyperman por estar agotado, me gustaría, por favor, que el Banco Santander dejase de cobrar comisiones leoninas a sus usuarios más pobres".

Atentamente

P.S. De descojone

greek crisis: Hybris hors-sol

K


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola,
> Jim es un viejo conocido...



Silverbio una pregunta, una curiosidad que ya plantee en el foro y que tuvo respuesta, un tanto laxa, tal vez por tu experiencia conozcas con detalle.

Suponemos que existe el "cartel" que controla el precio del oro, se deduce que las mineras no quedarían fuera del control de "cartel", así que estas -mineras y ETF's Gold - pudieran ser un indicador adelantado de si viene subida o bajada. 

¿Existiría causalidad en la correlación existente entre la subida/bajada de las grandes mineras de oro (ABX, MEM,AU, GG, ..) y/o los grandes ETF's respaldados con oro físico (GDX, GLD, GLDX, ..) con los precios de los futuros del oro?

¿Las mineras y ETF's pudieran indicarnos que hará el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2017)

Hola, Charizato21: Sigues "pecando" de bisoñez... ¿No sería mejor que investigarás quiénes son los accionistas de "referencia" en los "productos" sobre los que preguntas?

Como la pregunta va dirigida a silverbio no me explayo más, pero dudo de que su respuesta se aleje mucho de lo que yo pienso al respecto... Solamente, te diré que hay muchos "pollos" -y más de los que piensas...- que juegan a "blanco" y "negro" al mismo tiempo. Algo que hemos podido comprobar también en el "show" de Goldman Sachs vs Trump & Clinton y es que, en el fondo, les daba igual quién se llevase el "gato al agua" en las elecciones USA... Total, ellos iban a ser los auténticos TRIUNFADORES.

Bueno, esta noche volveré a la "carga"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Sigues "pecando" de bisoñez... ¿No sería mejor que investigarás quiénes son los accionistas de "referencia" en los "productos" sobre los que preguntas?
> 
> Como la pregunta va dirigida a silverbio no me explayo más, pero dudo de que su respuesta se aleje mucho de lo que yo pienso al respecto... Solamente, te diré que hay muchos "pollos" -y más de los que piensas...- que juegan a "blanco" y "negro" al mismo tiempo. Algo que hemos podido comprobar también en el "show" de Goldman Sachs vs Trump & Clinton y es que, en el fondo, les daba igual quién se llevase el "gato al agua" en las elecciones USA... Total, ellos iban a ser los auténticos TRIUNFADORES.
> 
> ...



No pasaré de bisoño, de principiante, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo, pero sin ánimo de polemizar, lo que planteas sería demasiado evidente, les pondría en mayor riesgo. Si pueden mover el mercado del oro desde 1974 (sabemos gracias al cable de Wikilealks), pueden mover el valor de las grandes mineras/ETF's del oro , con estrategias financieras opacas, con pantallas o con otros instrumentos, “Over-the-Counter” ... lo que indicas creo que no traería luz para la respuesta. 
No pasaré de bisoño, de principiante, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo ...


----------



## silverbio (23 Ene 2017)

Hola Charitazo21,
ya sabes que Fernando no da puntada sin hilo....
Básicamente los ETF replican la cotización del contado (spot) y por ello se acompasan (con mayor beta (volatilidad), o no, en función de su apalancamiento, ya que los hay x2, x3, x5...etc..pero se correlacionan con el indice..
Ese valor spot del oro, es un OTC (over the counter) que incluye spot, forwards, opciones y otros derivados, junto con los contratos de opciones y futuros cotizados.
Los ETF son mas "estrechos" que el mercado de futuros en términos nominales, si bien el GLD mueve 11 millones de participaciones al día...pero cuando pasan "cosas" se secan de liquidez, y te encuentras que no hay contrapartidas...pasó hace unos meses con el rollo Brexit, además, GLD (la referencia) tiene algo mas de 800 toneladas de oro para 273 millones de participaciones.
Resumen, ni en ese ETF estas a salvo de la "manipulación" ya que como comenta Fernando, lo normal para los grandes operadores es tener coberturas (hedge) o bien posicionarse directamente (especulación) para generar precios bajos en spot y generar "entregas" financiadas de físico.
Las mineras, pues lo mismo pero con mas beta (volatilidad) y además mas estrecho y manipulable...
Resumen, que me enrollo....lamentablemente ni las mineras ni los ETF nos van a avisar con "garantías" de la evolución del precio del oro spot, se correlacionan con mas o menos beta con su benchmark.
Si te sirve, el oro está en momento de decisión. Puede seguir arriba 1252, o bien empezar a bajar y darnos un 1120 en dirección a un 1060...el stop lo tendremos claro en unos días..
Ahora mismo veo mejores indicadores adelantados en el dolar índex, especialmente AUDUSD (AUD arriba bueno para el negocio) y en los "treasuries USA"...ya sabes que una normalización de tipos le penalizaría...
Espero haberte ayudado...Saludos.


----------



## racional (23 Ene 2017)

plastic_age dijo:


> “El oro se podría disparar a los 10.000 dólares la onza”



Podria, pero no sera pronto, igual ya estais muertos cuando ocurra.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2017)

¡Ay! Alma de Cántaro, ¿qué sabrás tú? El problema de que se dieran esos $10.000 es lo que arrastraría con ello...

NO, no te equivoques y los "metaleros" auténticos no esperamos dar un "pelotazo" por la vía de los MPs... y para eso ya están otros "inventos": Loterías, Bolsas, etc., etc.

Además, Jim Rickards es un "vendedor", por tanto vende su "mercancía", aunque no deja de ser un tipo que ha escrito cosas muy interesantes y que tienen visos de poder hacerse realidad...

Y dentro de un rato me vuelvo a "pasear" por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2017)

Ummm... interesante lo de Texas...

- Most Pension Fund Managers Shy Away From Gold - Guess Why - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2017)

Vaya, vaya...

- CADTM - Documentos secretos del FMI sobre Grecia con los comentarios de Eric Toussaint (CADTM)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2017)

¿El 3%? Lo que existe realmente es una fuerte DEVALUACIÓN INTERNA...

- Economía: La inflación apunta a un 3% y anticipa una pérdida general de poder adquisitivo. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola Charitazo21,
> ya sabes que Fernando no da puntada sin hilo....
> ...
> Espero haberte ayudado...Saludos.



Gracias, también a Fernando, si.


----------



## frisch (24 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vaya, vaya...
> 
> - CADTM - Documentos secretos del FMI sobre Grecia con los comentarios de Eric Toussaint (CADTM)
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, quizás habría que aceptar, una vez por todas (y a partir de ahí definir nuevas estrategias, si ello fuera posible) que al sistema le dan igual los griegos, los chipriotas, los islandeses, los irlandeses, e incluso, los franceses, italianos, o españoles que tienen un peso PIB en la UE con más enjundia.

El sistema observa Grecia desde el punto de vista crematístico: islas, sol, veleros, Ilíadas, Homeros y demás Partenones. Y de la misma manera que observa así a Grecia, lo hace con el resto de los países. Le importa un comino Kavafakis, O'Callgaham, Rodríguez, Dupont ... El sistema, que es quien maneja la pasta, la de verdad, observa a todos estos países desde la perspectiva del vasallaje.

Grecia: las islas, Homero, los monasterios de Meteora y el queso feta.

España: sol, paella, y buenos servicios sanitarios privados baratos para los nórdicos y no tan nórdicos (léase los alemanes y holandeses), más vivienda (ya) super barata con vistas al mar para sus jubilados que de mantenerlos en sus propios países les costarían un Congo más medio cojón u ovario.

Irlanda: tres cuartos de lo mismo, sólo que con más veladas en torno a una cerveza escuchando a simpáticos irlandeses cantando en las miríadas de pequeños pubs que pululan (o pululaban) la geografía de Eire. Añadimos a ello, las políticas fiscales de incentivación de las empresas tecnológicas del país sin nombre, que lo mismo chupan que sorben.

Quiero decir que, el sistema no contempla a los países como naciones repletas de nacionales, sino como a meros productos comerciales.

Eso sí. El sistema defiende las elecciones democráticas, los parlamentos, los defensores del pueblo, el del consumidor, el del ahorrador e incluso el partido animalista, ni qué decir del arco iris éste de mi papá es mi mamá y mi mamá es mi papá o mi perro, o mi animal de compañía que puede ser un hamster.

Y, Kavafakis, O'Callgaham, Rodríguez, Dupont ... pican en el anzuelo, y además, con la convicción de que acaban de redescubrir América o, por qué no, Marte.

¡Luchar sí, pero no contra el viento, si acaso contra la estulticia!


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2017)

Paso a saludar a todos los metaleros.

Se barrunta corrección en el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# bertok: Ojalá lo lleven bastante más abajo... A ver si con Suerte se prolongan las "rebajas"... y, de paso, nos "conceden" también algo más de "tiempo"...

En cualquier caso, bertok, veremos hacia dónde se va a ir la liquidez global en los próximos meses cuando el "azucarillo" de las Bolsas empiece a disolverse... Yo diría que lo va a hacer hacia los MPs y muy posiblemente hacia Bitcoin... Y luego se acertará o no, pero yo al menos lo tengo claro: seguiré ATESORANDO MPs y los demás que hagan lo que estimen más oportuno.

Y os dejo esto...

- Rebelion. Constantino en la Roma americana

- Using gold as money

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Tras el decreto para retirar a EEUU del TPP, la oligarquía contra Trump. Cien millonarios demócratas se reunieron en secreto para elaborar un plan de 'impeachment'

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo de Paul craig Roberts y, realmente, se está comentando mucho en los medios americanos la posibilidad de un intento de asesinato sobre Trump... aunque aquí me parece que existe una pelea interna muy compleja entre distintos "intereses" y cuya "mayoría" parece que andaban más cómodos con la Administración Obama.

- Trump declara la guerra

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo de Paul craig Roberts y, realmente, se está comentando mucho en los medios americanos la posibilidad de un intento de asesinato sobre Trump... aunque aquí me parece que existe una pelea interna muy compleja entre distintos "intereses" y cuya "mayoría" parece que andaban más cómodos con la Administración Obama.
> 
> - Trump declara la guerra
> 
> Saludos.





Esto cada dia se parece mas a un patio de colegio en el cual montan un gran circo con entrada libre.

Si existen los extraterrestres, y nos estan viendo, deben estar descojonandose agusto.

Ganas tengo de que explote todo.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ene 2017)

He quedado atónito con la entrevista que Juan Carlos Barba hace a Juan Laborda y Stuart Medina Miltimore sobre la Teoría Monetaria Moderna (MMT en inglés)


Juan Laborda es por aquí conocido, Fernando nos ha enlazado muchos artículos suyos, por ponerlo en contexto, se trata de uno de los grandes economistas de España, que ya anticipó la crisis del 2007; un estudio que tuvo gran repercusión mediática fue el cálculo de la deuda pública Española, concluyendo en una diferencia enorme con los datos oficiales, denunciando a la AIReF y a la Comisión Europea por dejadez en sus funciones. Este análisis lo realizó junto a Roberto Centeno (entre otras cosas hizo campaña por Trump), Juan Carlos Bermejo (destacado militante de Ciudadanos) y Juan Carlos Barba. Con esto sólo quiero significar que Juan Laborda no se trata de alguien que tiene una sesgo ideológico fuerte.

En el programa se detallan algunos aspectos de la MMT, la argumentación es bastante complicadas en relación a la velocidad del dinero y otross fundamentos neoclásicos (Milton Fredman) que son falsos. 

Básicamente viene a decir que los Estados pueden crear su propio dinero sin ningún tipo de obstáculo técnico ni límite. cualquier Estado pueda realizar un gasto sin necesidad de respaldarlo con un ingreso por impuestos. Contrastado históricamente, muchísimos casos. 

Parece alucinante, pero el corpus de conocimiento, viene de Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, comentan que Ben Bernanke ya intentó algunos presupuestos, que actualmente el Banco de Inglaterra en sus Papers está acercándose y también desde Italia.

Juan comenta que intuye una gran crisis de Deuda, otra mucho mayor que puede provocar que se adopten estas teorías.

*Desempleo cero por ciento: Teoría Monetaria Moderna - Economía Directa 18-1-2017 en Economia directa en mp3(18/01 a las 22:05:57) 01:22:04 16495522 - iVoox*


----------



## gurrumino (25 Ene 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Esto cada dia se parece mas a un patio de colegio en el cual montan un gran circo con entrada libre.
> 
> Si existen los extraterrestres, y nos estan viendo, deben estar descojonandose agusto.
> 
> *Ganas tengo de que explote todo*.



Si, yo también, pero que no explote demasiado fuerte. Ya sabes de donde salió el oro, de una explosión de supernova, y la materia tiende a aglutinarse en sus orígenes ::.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ene 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Vaticino que en estos días de año nuevo Chino se repetirá el patrón que se ha dado las dos últimas veces que cerraron el SGE, hasta el martes 31/01 una gran caída 6% al 8% ( SGE cerrado del 26/01 al 02/02). A partir del 31/01 ligera subida, el lunes 6/02 empezará de nuevo un fuerte rally, esto segundo lo recojo del artículo:
> 
> [



Insisto en mi vaticinio, olvidé el detalle de que pasó con el oro en el último cierre del SGE, casualmente también cerraron en jueves como esta vez (cerrado del 260117 al 020217)


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # bertok: Ojalá lo lleven bastante más abajo... A ver si con Suerte se prolongan las "rebajas"... y, de paso, nos "conceden" también algo más de "tiempo"...
> 
> ...



Esta caída era un movimiento fácil y muy previsible. La minera que tenía en cartera ya ha corregido toda la subida que vendí y está en el punto de partida otra vez.

Tengo el bazooka engrasado otra vez. 

Al spot todavía le queda un poco de bajada.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Orooo: Bueno, tampoco te "pases"... Mejor una "voladura controlada" dentro de lo posible a una destrucción total donde "casi" TODOS nos iríamos a tomar por C...

# Charizato21: Tu "pronostico" puede darse o no, pero NO tendrá ninguna validez hasta que no tenga una determinada serie de cierres para poder valorarlo. Es decir, que si "acertarás" sería por puta casualidad y más adelante el tiempo te daría o quitaría la razón.

Mira, Charizato21, todos aquellos que se han movido o se mueven en los mercados saben que existen unas determinadas pautas históricas y que permiten "acertar" con muchas más posibilidades que de fracasar. Por ejemplo, en las Bolsas vender el último día del mes y comprar el primer día del mes siguiente... Ese es un ejemplo de los muchos que podría darte. Y en el Oro también existen determinadas "pautas" para aquellos que se dedican al trading en el "papel"...

Y os dejo dos MUY BUENOS artículos...

El primero realmente SORPRENDENTE... viendo que países ocupan los primeros puestos del "Ranking"...

- These are the countries with the biggest debt slaves - Business Insider

Y este otro artículo gustará especialmente a los más "oreros"... En lo personal, NO asumo como válidas esas valoraciones porque los tiempos han cambiado y son otros, pero me vale como aval de lo que presumimos respecto al Oro en este hilo: el mejor o uno de los mejores activos para PRESERVAR Patrimonio.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/historical-official-data-reveals-golds-value-should-be-20-times-higher/

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar a todos los metaleros.
> 
> Se barrunta corrección en el oro.



YES...WE CAN¡¡¡

BUY MORE AND MORE AND MORE...

Ya te habrás dado cuenta que aquí las cosas van al verres que en el resto del foro...

Podíamos hacer una porra sobre hasta donde lo tirarán???

JARELLA colgó dos artículos que no los he visto por aquí, muy interesantes sobre lo ocurrido en INDIA con los billetitos grandes (esos que algunos dicen son reserva de valor...:rolleye...y con el dinero de verdad...no en vano es el mercado minorista mas grande del orbe.

Con permiso de JARELLA por si lo lee (creo que no le importe) los voy a colgar aquí...a ver si igual que hemos atraído a Maese Bertok atraemos también a la estimada forera JARELLA...

Edito en un minuto y los cuelgo...

---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 13:41 ----------




Spoiler



*India: Crimen del Siglo - Genocidio Financiero.*
21/01/2017

Los billetes bancarios prohibidos constituyen aproximadamente el 85% del valor de todo el efectivo en circulación. La India es una sociedad en efectivo. Alrededor del 97% de todas las transacciones se realizan en efectivo. Sólo un poco más de la mitad de la población indígena tiene cuentas bancarias; Y sólo alrededor de la mitad de ellos se han utilizado en los últimos tres meses. Las tarjetas de crédito o débito son extremadamente escasas, básicamente limitadas a la élite "solvente". 

(21 de enero de 2017, Boston, Sri Lanka Guardian) Un genocidio financiero, si alguna vez hubo uno. Muerte por desmonetización, probablemente matando a cientos de miles, si no millones de personas, a través del hambre, la enfermedad, incluso la desesperación y el suicidio - porque la mayor parte del dinero de la India fue declarado nulo. La razón oficial débil para este desastre humano fabricado intencionalmente es la lucha contra la falsificación. ¡Qué mentira flagrante! La verdadera causa es, por supuesto, supongo, una orden de Washington. 


El 8 de noviembre, Narendra Modi, Primer Ministro de la India, declaró brutalmente que todas las 500 (US $ 7) y 1.000 rupias eran inválidas, a menos que se intercambiasen o depositaran en una cuenta bancaria o postal hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2016. Después de esta fecha, El dinero "viejo" es inválido - perdido. Casi la mitad de los indios tienen cuentas bancarias. 

El objetivo final es la demonetización mundial rápida. La India es un caso de prueba - una enorme, que cubre 1.300 millones de personas. Si funciona en la India, funciona en todo el mundo en desarrollo. Ese es el mal pensamiento detrás de él. "Tests" ya se están ejecutando en Europa. 

Los países nórdicos, Suecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia, se están moviendo rápidamente hacia sociedades sin efectivo. Dinero electrónico, en lugar de dinero en efectivo, permite que el hegemon para controlar todo el mundo occidental, todos los que están esclavizados al sistema monetario del dólar. Lo que significa literalmente todos los que están fuera de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (SCO), que incluye a China, Rusia, la mayor parte de Asia Central, Irán, Pakistán y - sí, la India es un candidato aparente para unirse a la alianza SCO. 

No había límite establecido en cantidades de rupias que se permitían depositar en cuentas bancarias o postales. Pero los intercambios o retiros se limitaron los dos primeros días a 2.000 rupias, más tarde a 4.000 rupias, con promesas de mayores aumentos "más adelante". Las restricciones tienen que ver con los nuevos billetes disponibles. El nuevo dinero se emite en denominaciones de 500 y 2.000 rupias. 

El 9 de noviembre, ninguno de los cajeros automáticos del país funcionaba. El retiro de dinero sólo era posible de los bancos. Las colas detrás de los contadores bancarios eran interminables - horas duraderas y en algunos casos días. Muchas veces, una vez en el cajero, el banco estaba sin dinero. Imagínense los millones, tal vez miles de millones de horas de trabajo - tiempo de producción y salarios - perdidos - perdidos principalmente por los pobres. 

Los billetes bancarios prohibidos constituyen aproximadamente el 85% del valor de todo el efectivo en circulación. La India es una sociedad en efectivo. Alrededor del 97% de todas las transacciones se realizan en efectivo. Sólo un poco más de la mitad de la población indígena tiene cuentas bancarias; Y sólo alrededor de la mitad de ellos se han utilizado en los últimos tres meses. Las tarjetas de crédito o débito son extremadamente escasas, básicamente limitadas a la élite "solvente". 

En las zonas rurales, donde la mayoría de los pobres viven, los bancos son escasos o inexistentes. Los pobres y los más pobres de los pobres, como siempre, son los que más sufren. Cientos de miles de ellos han perdido casi todo lo que tienen y no podrán defenderse de sus familias, comprar alimentos y medicamentos. 

Según la mayoría de los informes de los medios de comunicación, la desmonetización de Modi fue una decisión arbitraria. Asegúrese de que no hay nada arbitrario detrás de esta decisión. Como informó el 1 de enero de 2017 por Norbert Haering, periodista alemán de investigación, en su blog, "Money and More", este movimiento fue bien preparado y financiado por Washington a través de USAID. El Sr. Modi ni siquiera se molestó en presentar la idea al Parlamento para el debate. 

En noviembre de 2010, el Presidente Obama declaró con el entonces Primer Ministro Manmohan Singh, una Asociación Estratégica con la India. Fue para convertirse en una de sus prioridades de política exterior que se renovó durante la visita de Obama a la India en enero de 2015 con el actual PM Modi. El objetivo de esta alianza no era solo sacar a uno de los países BRICS más poblados de la órbita Rusia-China, sino también usarlo como un caso de prueba para la desmonetización global. Mire usted, las órdenes vinieron de la manera por encima de Obama, del omnipotente, pero apenas visible Rothschild-Rockefeller-Morgan-et al, el cartel de bankster todo-dominador. 

Este horrendo crimen que puede costar millones de vidas, fue el dictado de Washington. Se elaboró un acuerdo de cooperación, también llamado "asociación contra el efectivo", entre la agencia de desarrollo estadounidense (USA), USAID y el Ministerio de Hacienda de la India. Uno de sus "objetivos comunes" declarados fue gradualmente eliminar el uso de efectivo reemplazándolo con dinero digital o virtual. 

Se necesitan dos para bailar un tango. Se podría esperar que la PM de la segunda nación más grande del mundo tenga voz en la medida en que un país extranjero pueda interferir en los asuntos internos soberanos de la India, es decir, sus políticas monetarias -especialmente un país extranjero que se sabe que sólo busca Full Spectrum Dominancia del mundo, sus recursos y su gente. Se podría esperar que el jefe de la India, un destacado país BRICS (BRICS = Brasil, Rusia, India, China, Sudáfrica) hubiera podido enviar al emperador desnudo a trepar a un árbol y decir NO a esta horrenda petición criminal. Pero Modi no lo hizo. 

¿La India con PM Modi sigue siendo un país BRICS viable? O lo que es más importante, la India está preparada para convertirse en miembro de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (SCO). ¿Es la India bajo Modi digna de ser admitida en este poderoso bloque asiático económico y militar, el único equilibrio autoritario en el oeste? - En este punto, poniendo a cientos de millones de sus compatriotas en peligro al obedecer el dictado nefasto de Washington, Modi se parece más a un traidor miserable que a un socio del Nuevo Oriente. 

USAID llama a esta operación "Catalyst: Inclusive Cashless Payment Partnership". Su propósito es "dar un salto cuántico en el pago sin efectivo en la India" - y, por supuesto, eventualmente en todo el mundo. Según el Indian Economic Times, este programa había sido financiado sigilosamente por USAID en los últimos tres años. Las cantidades de fondos se mantienen en secreto. Quién sabe, donde más en el mundo Catalyst está tranquilamente financiando y preparando otros desastres financieros humanos. 

Todo encaja en el Gran Plan de las cosas: Reducir la población mundial, por lo que se necesitan menos recursos para mantener 7.400 millones de personas -y crecer- muchos de ellos recursos limitados que pueden ser utilizados por una pequeña élite, apoyada por unos pocos millones de esclavos. Este es el mundo de acuerdo con todavía tictac criminal de guerra numero UNO, Henry Kissinger. Forzosamente la reducción de la población mundial es su gran objetivo, ya que justo después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando se convirtió en un miembro clave de la Rockefeller patrocinado Sociedad Bilderberg. 

Algunas de las mismas personas están difundiendo mantras neofascistas en todo el mundo, en el infame WEF (Foro Económico Mundial) en Davos, Suiza (17-20 de enero de 2017). Los asistentes al WEF (por invitación solamente) son una mezcla de multimillonarios "privados" elitistas, directores ejecutivos corporativos (sólo corporaciones que registran por lo menos US $ 5 mil millones en ventas), políticos de alto vuelo, crema de la cosecha de Hollywood y más del tipo . Casi la misma definición se aplica a los Bilderbergers. 

Al igual que con los Bilderbergers, los temas clave discutidos en el WEF, los temas que se suponen para guiar el mundo más y más rápido hacia el nuevo (uno) orden mundial, se discuten a puerta cerrada y difícilmente superficial en la corriente principal. Sin embargo, es muy probable que la decisión "Cashless India" -un juicio para el resto del mundo- haya sido previamente discutida y "ratificada" por el WEF, así como por los Bilderbergers. Nada de esto es conocido por el pueblo, y menos por los indios. 

Todos los esfuerzos están en marcha para mantener el capitalismo de desastre altamente lucrativo, o al menos para frenar su declive - porque su final está a la vista. Es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Por lo tanto, el término Catalizador (acelerador) para el programa USAID es bien elegido. El tiempo se está acabando. Una de las mejores maneras de controlar a las poblaciones y los políticos inflexibles es a través de los estrangulamientos financieros. Eso es lo que significa una sociedad sin dinero en efectivo. 

Según Badal Malick, ex vicepresidente del mercado en línea más importante de India, Snapdeal, más tarde nombrado CEO de Catalyst: "La misión de Catalyst es resolver múltiples problemas de coordinación que han bloqueado la penetración de los pagos digitales entre los comerciantes y los consumidores de bajos ingresos. Esperamos crear un modelo sostenible y replicable. (...) Si bien ha habido (...) un impulso concertado para los pagos digitales por el gobierno, todavía hay una brecha de última milla cuando se trata de la aceptación de los comerciantes y las cuestiones de coordinación. Queremos traer un enfoque holístico del ecosistema a estos problemas. " 

Jonathan Addleton, Director de la Misión de USAID para la India, apoya esto: "India está a la vanguardia de los esfuerzos globales para digitalizar las economías y crear nuevas oportunidades económicas que se extiendan a las poblaciones de difícil acceso. Catalyst apoyará estos esfuerzos concentrándose en el desafío de hacer compras diarias sin dinero en efectivo ". 
¡Qué montón de estiércol bovino! 

Aquellos que apoyan la idea de Catalyst en la India -y presumiblemente en otras partes del mundo- son, según un informe de USAID Beyond-Cash, más de 35 organizaciones indias, americanas e internacionales (principalmente Home - Catalyst) Y los proveedores de servicios de pago, incluyendo la Better Than Cash Alliance, la Fundación Gates (Microsoft), Omidyar Network (eBay), la Fundación Dell Mastercard, Visa, Fundación Metlife. Todos ellos quieren ganar dinero con los pagos digitales - otra transferencia de los pobres a los ricos - otro catalizador para ampliar el gabinete de los ricos y los pobres - en todo el mundo. 

Curiosamente, la alianza entre la USAID y la India para prohibir temporalmente la mayoría de los fondos coincide con Raghuram Rajan como Presidente del Banco de la Reserva de la India (septiembre de 2013 a septiembre de 2016). El Sr. Rajan también ha sido economista jefe del Fondo Monetario Internacional, y se habla de que puede estar a la altura de la Sra. Sucesor de Lagard al frente del FMI. Está claro que el FMI, y por asociación el Banco Mundial, está plenamente a bordo de este proyecto para transformar la sociedad occidental en esclavitud del dinero digital, con énfasis en la sociedad occidental, porque el Oriente, el eje Rusia-China-Irán-SCO, Donde el futuro descansa, ya se ha separado en gran medida del esquema monetario occidental - y fraudulento - basado en el dólar. 

El Sr. Raghuram Rajan es una figura influyente pero también altamente polémica. También es miembro del llamado Grupo de los Treinta ", una organización bastante sombría, donde altos representantes de las principales instituciones financieras comerciales del mundo comparten sus pensamientos y planes con los presidentes de los bancos centrales más importantes, a puertas cerradas y Sin tomar minutos. Es cada vez más claro que el Grupo de los Treinta es uno de los principales centros de coordinación de la guerra mundial contra el efectivo. Sus miembros incluyen a otros guerreros clave como Rogoff, Larry Summers y otros "(N.Häring, 1.1.2017). Por otro lado, Rajan es extremadamente odiado por la sociedad de negocios de la India, sobre todo debido a su política monetaria restrictiva como jefe del Banco Central de la India (¡vea la figura!). Bajo presión, no renovó su mandato como gobernador del banco central de la India en 2016. 

El Grupo de los Treinta suena parecido al altamente secreto Consejo de Administración del infame BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) de Basilea, también considerado el banco central de todos los bancos centrales, que se reúne una vez al mes en secreto (durante un fin de semana por un menor Visibilidad) y no se toman minutos. El BIS es un banco privado controlado por Rothschild, cercano asociado de la FED, también de propiedad privada. Está claro, con la FED, el BIS y el FMI en connivencia, los dados se echan para una sociedad (oculta) sin efectivo. 

El interés de Washington en una sociedad sin dinero va mucho más allá de los intereses comerciales de TI, tarjetas de crédito y otras instituciones financieras. Más importante aún es el poder de vigilancia que acompaña a los pagos digitales. Al igual que con las comunicaciones electrónicas de hoy - cada uno de ellos leer, escuchar y espiar en todo el mundo - unos 7 a 10 mil millones de mensajes electrónicos por día - cada pago y transferencia digital será controlado y controlado en todo el mundo por el Masters de la base dólar hegemonía. Cada transferencia será registrada y monitoreada por un mecanismo de control estadounidense-sionista. Esta es la única forma (totalmente ilegal) de sanciones a los gobiernos que rechazan el mandato de Washington y sus lacayos de Europa Occidental. Los casos en cuestión son Rusia, China, Irán, Cuba, Venezuela, Siria - la lista es interminable. El Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung (FAZ) informó recientemente que los empleados de una empresa de fabricación alemana haciendo negocios completamente legales con Irán fueron incluidos en una lista de terror de Estados Unidos, lo que significó que fueron cerradas la mayor parte del sistema financiero e incluso algunas empresas de logística no transportarían Sus muebles. 

Norbert Häring concluye: "Cada banco internacionalmente activo puede ser chantajeado por el gobierno estadounidense en seguir sus órdenes, ya que revocar su licencia para hacer negocios en los Estados Unidos o en dólares, básicamente equivale a cerrarlos. Deutsche Bank tuvo que negociar [en septiembre de 2016] con el Tesoro de Estados Unidos durante meses si tendrían que pagar una multa de 14 mil millones de dólares y lo más probable es que se rompió, o salirse con siete mil millones y sobrevivir. Si tiene el poder de quiebra de los bancos más grandes incluso de los países grandes, también tiene poder sobre sus gobiernos. Este poder a través de la dominación sobre el sistema financiero y los datos asociados ya está allí. Cuanto menos dinero hay en uso, más extenso y seguro es, ya que el uso de efectivo es una vía importante para eludir este poder ". 

De regreso a la India. No es difícil imaginar cuáles podrían ser las consecuencias de una operación de desmonetización tan masiva en un país como la India, donde cientos de millones viven en la pobreza o cerca de ella, con una gran población rural, donde casi todas las transacciones se realizan en efectivo y Donde el dinero es todo para la supervivencia. Es la muerte por estrangulamiento financiero. 

Sin sangre, Sin rastros - sin cobertura mediática. Es un asesinato en masa clandestino y deliberado, llevado a cabo por el gobierno indio sobre su propio pueblo, mientras instigado por los principales asesinos, operando desde dentro de las granjas asesinas de Washington Beltway, sin escrúpulos, sin moral, sin ética. Lograr su objetivo. 

Esta estrategia sin restricciones se está acelerando, a medida que el tiempo se agota. El barco se está moviendo lenta pero seguramente hacia otra dimensión, otra visión del mundo, en la que la humanidad puede recuperar su condición de ser solidario. Estas atrocidades en todo el mundo pueden ir de alguna manera - pero dudo que vayan todo el camino. Hay un límite espiritual sobre hasta dónde puede llegar el mal. 

Peter Koenig es economista y analista geopolítico. También es un antiguo personal del Banco Mundial y trabajó extensivamente en todo el mundo en los campos del medio ambiente y los recursos hídricos. Él da conferencias en universidades en los EEUU, Europa y Suramérica. Es autor de Implosión - un thriller económico sobre la guerra, la destrucción ambiental y la avaricia corporativa - ficción basada en hechos y en 30 años de experiencia del Banco Mundial en todo el mundo. También es coautor de The World Order and Revolution





Spoiler



*El intento del estado profundo de suprimir la demanda de oro de la India*

29/11/2017
El principal objetivo de la desmonetización de la moneda india fue reducir drásticamente la demanda de oro en el mercado minorista más importante del mundo, la India, que está controlada por la oligarquía del Estado Profundo a través de un agente capturado, su primer ministro [Modi]. La forma en que se llevó a cabo la desmonetización indica algún tipo de desesperación ... Stewart Daugherty 

La desmonetización india indica estrés severo en el mercado global del oro 
Por Stewart Dougherty 

Es cada vez más claro que la desmonetización de la moneda india es en realidad un ataque planeado contra la demanda de oro indio, lanzada para interrumpir los precios del oro y desacreditar el oro como una clase de activos. El ataque fue requerido para aliviar el estrés severo en el mercado global del oro que es cada vez más difícil para los reguladores del estado profundo para contener. 

Durante dos décadas, el oro físico ha estado migrando de oeste a este en cantidades cada vez mayores. Numerosos informes confirman que las principales refinerías del mundo están operando a capacidad para convertir el oro occidental en los kilos que demandan los compradores asiáticos. Los refinadores también confirman que el abastecimiento de oro occidental se ha vuelto problemático, ya que los suministros se secan frente al voraz mundo, y particularmente a la demanda oriental. 

Los banqueros centrales occidentales y sus manejadores de Deep State han dejado claro que tienen la intención de transitar a una sociedad sin dinero en efectivo. Sin embargo, todavía no están listos para hacer esta transición. Por lo tanto, su enfoque actual es iniciar el proceso mediante la eliminación de divisas de alta denominación, como 500 euros y 50 y 100 notas. Al mismo tiempo, están trabajando para digitalizar la infraestructura de pago, un requisito previo para la eliminación de efectivo. 

Su problema es el constante despertar de la gente a las inquietantes implicaciones de una sociedad sin dinero, y al asalto a la libertad humana que representa. Los oligarcas del Estado Profundo deben implementar su agenda antes de que la gente se movilice para evitar que se les imponga. 

Los oligarcas del Estado Profundo comprenden que los gobiernos occidentales que cometen están en bancarrota. Para continuar las operaciones, deben aprovechar la riqueza privada de la gente para obtener fondos. De hecho, el FMI ha elaborado un documento de posición en el que se recomienda una "tasa única de capital del 10%" (un impuesto sobre el patrimonio del 10%), para hacer frente a los problemas fiscales intratables de los gobiernos occidentales. Los autores de este documento afirman que la "tasa" debe imponerse por la noche y por sorpresa total, para evitar que los ciudadanos puedan tomar medidas para evitarlo. 

Este tipo de emboscada es exactamente lo que acaba de suceder en la India, con su desmonetización de choque. 

La propuesta del FMI no modifica la actual trayectoria de déficit y deuda de los gobiernos; El dinero recaudado se utilizaría simplemente para atender la deuda existente. Esto significa que la primera recaudación de capital será uno de los muchos en el futuro. La única solución de los gobiernos es expropiar la riqueza privada del pueblo, lo que es exactamente lo que el FMI ha admitido. 

Si las personas tienen dinero en efectivo y otros activos monetarios privados fuera del sistema bancario cuando se impone el "impuesto sobre el capital", los gobiernos se perderán. Esta es una de sus principales motivaciones para eliminar el efectivo: para maximizar los ingresos de la tasa de capital, necesitan la mayor cantidad posible de dinero dentro del sistema bancario, en forma no extraíble, digitalizada, cuando se ejecuta la tasa. 

No es en el interés de los gobiernos si la gente se da cuenta de que es mucho mejor ser sus propios banqueros, privatizando sus activos monetarios, que entregándolos a banqueros comerciales, que se han convertido en guardias y agentes de cumplimiento del estado. Por lo tanto, una campaña a gran escala está en marcha para demonizar dinero en efectivo y para hacer que los metales preciosos parezcan peligrosos pulverizando rutinariamente sus precios. 

Mientras tanto, los suministros de metales físicos en el oeste disminuyeron constantemente y ahora se tensan. Esto significa que las actividades de los bancos de lingotes de LBMA y Comex papel de supresión de precios deben escalar constantemente para que puedan mantener el control de un mercado que está girando fuera de su control. A diferencia de los inversores orientales, los inversionistas occidentales tienden a comprar en el aumento de los precios, ya que persiguen impulso. El aumento de los precios puede conducir a una estampida de compra. Si se produjera una estampida de compra en el actual mercado de metales preciosos, los precios subirían, lo que sería antitético a la agenda de los oligarcas de Deep State. 

Dado que los operativos de Deep State no pueden hacer nada para aumentar la oferta de oro en el oeste, sus únicas opciones son descubrir de algún modo el suministro en otra parte y / o aplastar la demanda de oro. 

El "de alguna manera" es la India, una nación cuyo pueblo posee un estimado de 20.000 toneladas de oro, y que comprar cientos más de toneladas de ella cada año. El primer ministro Modi, facilitador capturado y controlado por el estado profundo, ha sido instruido para obtener demanda de suministro y control de oro en la India, y ha estado trabajando horas extras para lograr ambos objetivos desde su elección. 

En primer lugar, Modi lanzó un plan de oro de papel, por el cual se instó a los indios a licitar sus tenencias de oro personales al estado, a cambio de "notas" y "bonos" que pagan menos de la inflación tasas de interés sobre el valor del oro que previsto. Las notas son irreemplazables para el oro durante al menos cinco años, momento en el cual el oro será largamente desaparecido de la India y utilizado en el mercado de los bancos de lingotes y otras operaciones con fines de lucro. El esquema Paper Gold de Modi fracasó, porque el pueblo indio no confió en él, y correctamente. 

A continuación, Modi impuso un arancel de importación del 10% sobre el oro (la India produce casi nada de oro, por lo que prácticamente todo es importado). Esto resultó en una huelga de varias semanas por los joyeros, que redujo la demanda, uno de los dos objetivos del plan de los oligarcas del Estado Profundo. 

Pero en breve, este esquema fracasó, también, porque el contrabando de oro aumentó, lo que permite a los indios obtener el oro que desean a precios de aproximadamente 5% sobre spot global, razonable en las circunstancias. 

En un esfuerzo compañero para fastidiar la demanda, Modi promulgó una regulación especial para la presentación de informes. Promulgada en 2015, requiere que cualquier persona que compre joyas o metales preciosos con un valor de 200.000 rupias o más (el equivalente de aproximadamente US $ 2.900) para presentar una tarjeta PAN india. 
PAN significa Número de Cuenta Permanente, un número alfanumérico de diez dígitos emitido por el Departamento de Impuestos de la India para individuos y empresas. El PAN permite al personal de impuestos rastrear todas las transacciones financieras de un titular de la tarjeta durante toda su vida útil. 

Sólo el 17% de la población de la India ha obtenido hasta la fecha un número de PAN, lo que significa que el 83% de la población no puede comprar 2.900 dólares o más de joyas o lingotes en una sola transacción; Sin una tarjeta PAN, es ilegal hacerlo. Esta regulación ha reducido las compras de joyería y lingotes de los indios de alto nivel que tienen PAN, pero no quieren que sus transacciones personales permanentemente registradas. Alternativamente, les ha llevado a realizar compras más pequeñas que no requieren la presentación de una tarjeta PAN. 

Mientras que la regulación del PAN frenó la demanda en los $ 3,000 +, el punto más alto del mercado, no hizo nada para tratar el mercado de efectivo vibrante, de gama baja. Las compras más pequeñas de joyería y lingotes han sido tradicionalmente pagadas en efectivo, usando billetes de 500 y 1.000 rupias. Éste era el talón de Aquiles del Estado Profundo en la India, y decidieron tratar con él. 

En consecuencia, el 8 de noviembre de 2016, en un movimiento de choque, Modi "extinguió" todas las notas indias de 500 y 1000 rupias. Los titulares de las viejas notas se han requerido para intercambiarlos por otros nuevos, pero el proceso ha sido extremadamente difícil y consume mucho tiempo. Además, hay fuertes restricciones sobre la cantidad de nueva moneda que los ciudadanos pueden obtener. Los retiros tienen un tope de 40.000 rupias por semana, aproximadamente $ 575.00. Después de pagar los gastos de vida (90% de las compras indias se hacen con efectivo), muy poco se queda para las compras discrecionales como la joyería de oro. Dado que la demonetización fue específicamente programada para ocurrir en medio de la temporada de fiestas y bodas, la reducción de la demanda se ha pronunciado. Los joyeros de Mumbai, el mercado minorista más grande del país, informan que las ventas se han reducido en un 90%. 

Creemos que el principal objetivo de la desmonetización de la moneda india era reducir drásticamente la demanda de oro en el mercado minorista más importante del mundo, la India, controlada por la oligarquía del Estado Profundo a través de un agente capturado, su Primer Ministro. La manera en que se llevó a cabo la desmonetización indica una especie de desesperación, porque desafiaba toda prudencia económica, lógica, humanitaria y de sentido común. La India es el único país donde este tipo de ataque a la demanda pudo haber sido llevado a cabo, y es por eso que ocurrió allí. Nos indica que la cabalgata de lingotes se está enfrentando a la pared, y que hay un fuerte estrés en la oferta y la demanda en el mercado global del oro que se está convirtiendo rápidamente en no contenible. Los tiempos desesperados están produciendo medidas desesperadas por los manipuladores. 

Es importante señalar que el gobernador del Banco de la Reserva de la India hasta mediados de 2016, Raghuram Rajan, declinó un segundo período de tres años. Rajan fue un ex economista jefe del Fondo Monetario Internacional, la "gente de capital". También es miembro del Grupo de los Treinta, junto con Larry Summers, la animadora principal para la eliminación de billetes de cien dólares en los Estados Unidos, y efectivo en general. Mucho más importante, Rajan se ha convertido en Vicepresidente del Banco de Pagos Internacionales, el llamado "banco central de los bancos centrales", y durante mucho tiempo considerado como el principal arquitecto y facilitador de la manipulación mundial del oro y la opresión de los precios. Se ha caracterizado en la prensa como "un votante vocal por una mayor coordinación entre los bancos centrales". Claramente, una importante agenda global de Deep State está ahora en juego. 

Brexit y la victoria de Trump han demostrado que la gente sólo puede ser empujada hasta ahora, pero los oligarcas del Estado Profundo son demasiado adictos al dinero fácil y al poder divino para escuchar el mensaje. Están empujando hacia delante como si nada en absoluto hubiera cambiado en el mundo. La retención por parte de la gente de la libertad financiera es mucho más importante para ellos que Brexit o Trump, y creemos que defenderán sus derechos a ella, particularmente al despertar a las implicaciones completas de la tiranía que será desatada por su eliminación. 

Como la demanda se reconstruye a partir de la reducción de la demanda de choque que se ha producido en la India, creemos que el mercado de metales preciosos se hará más fuerte que nunca. En primer lugar, la India ha desacreditado el apreciado producto de monopolio de los gobiernos: la moneda fiduciaria. En segundo lugar, el shock de demanda de oro relacionado con la desmonetización de la India no tiene ningún efecto sobre la demanda de Rusia, China y el resto de Asia, que es más fuerte que nunca. En tercer lugar, las realidades fiscales y monetarias de los gobiernos de todo el oeste continúan empeorando, reforzando el ya convincente caso de los metales preciosos. En cuarto lugar, y como hemos señalado en artículos anteriores, la oferta no puede soportar ni siquiera una redistribución fraccionada de activos personales líquidos en metales, sin que los precios se fuerzan significativamente más alto que donde están hoy. Y en quinto lugar, los bancos de lingotes y los intrigantes del Estado Profundo se están quedando sin bolas para lanzar a la gente. De hecho, el truco que acabaron de hacer en la India podría ser su último, al menos de cerca de esta magnitud. Mientras no ponemos nada más allá de ellos, incluyendo el dumping desesperado de las existencias restantes de metales del banco central del oeste (que ni siquiera podrían existir en esta última etapa) y prohibiciones de que la gente se dará cuenta de que debe ignorar si tiene alguna posibilidad de permanecer financieramente libre, Nos parece claro que se están quedando sin opciones.



Pongo a los dos el spoiler no sea que los super maeses del foro (madre mía, lo leen todo) lo hayan puesto por aquí ya.

En todo caso las dos interpretaciones me parecen bastante plausibles.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Ene 2017)

*Sea cual sea la razón, deberíamos estar agradecidos por ello, y si él es sincero, entonces deberíamos apoyarle. Si es asesinado, debemos recurrir a las armas, quemar Langley y matar a todos y cada uno de ellos.*

Del artículo de Paul Craig Roberts en Vozpopuli...


:S:S:S:S:

Dios nos guíe y proteja...


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> # Charizato21: Tu "pronostico" puede darse o no, pero NO tendrá ninguna validez hasta que no tenga una determinada serie de cierres para poder valorarlo. Es decir, que si "acertarás" sería por puta casualidad y más adelante el tiempo te daría o quitaría la razón.
> ...



Jajajaj lo sé, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo así que para contestar viene a colación mi disciplina, te cito lo que dijo uno de los artistas que más detesto, Andy Warhol : "In the future, everyone will be famous for fifteen minutes." … pues eso, que estoy disfrutando de mis 15 minutos de fama y de bajada. 

¡¡¡Era un acto de provocación!! Y aun añadiría más a lo que indicas, no creo siquiera que sea una prueba imperfecta, ni siquiera un indicio, por el que se pudiera inferir la existencia de un patrón desconocido, pues la operación lógica aún no tiene “substancia científica”, no se puede establecer ese principio de causalidad unívoca, la máxima, entre la bajada y el cierre del SGE. Pero tenemos el calendario festivo SGE de este año y podemos considerar el 2016 donde el volumen empezó a ser significativo - no en porcentaje sino por el hecho de que se entrega físico - también el asunto de los viernes. Veremos a ver.

Sldos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Te agradezco los aportes, pero preferiría que aquí NO se incluyeran artículos o comentarios de otros hilos del foro... Aquí tenemos un "sello" especial y que quiero seguir manteniendo así y, por otra parte, Jarella conoce este hilo y cuando lo ha deseado ha escrito aquí y si no lo hace es porque querrá mantener el suyo.

# Chúpate Esa: No sé... pero el asesinato de Trump podría desencadenar algo semejante a lo que ocurrió cuando el magnicidio de Francisco Fernando de Hadsburgo (Archiduque de Austria). NO necesariamente porque fuera Trump, sino por los "vasos comunicantes" que se podrían desarrollar y que, quizás, no sean tan visibles para la mayoría de la gente.

Y asesinatos de Jefes de Gobierno hemos tenido unos cuantos en España: Prim (1870), Cánovas (1897), Canalejas (1912), Dato (1921), Carrero Blanco (1973). Y en el resto de Europa unos cuantos más: Nicolás II (Zar de Rusia), Benito Mussolini, Nicolae Ceausescu. Olof Palme...

# Charizato21: Vamos a ver... Tu "pronóstico" se podía haber aplicado también por AT y que nos dice que a corto se podrían ver los $1160 - $1150... Y si me estás hablando de una caída "simbólica"... pues no es válida, ya que eso se podría aplicar a casi todos los activos.

Te insisto en que si consideras haber encontrado un determinado "patrón" solamente se tendrá en cuenta cuando tenga una suficiente serie "histórica" para darlo como válido. Y, de momento, si se cumple: puta casualidad... Ni más ni menos.

En cualquier caso, si lo consideras interesante para ti, pues ya lo sabes... perooooo también ten en cuenta el porcentaje de "aciertos" que tienes en este hilo y que rondan el CERO PATATERO, aunque creo -y así te lo deseo- que algún día tendrás un acierto que te compense todos los desbarajustes que hayas podido cometer. Así que Suerte...

Y dejo esto...

- El dinero del futuro de China y del mundo basado en el SDR

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Ene 2017)

Noticias, de las de a pie, desde Grecia.

_Ágata, abogada. A veces nos encontramos en el café, sólo que no toma nada. No tiene suficiente dinero y como ya no tiene ganas de que la inviten … De hecho hacía tiempo que no la veíamos. Envejecida y despeinada, está como usada, y nos cuenta: “Nada funciona ya. Todo se hunde, SYRIZA ha colocado 30 mil abogados directamente en el aparato del Estado, y aunque no se trate de puestos de funcionariado, lo cierto es que están ahí y están ahí para puncionar al animal muerto y sacar provecho, mientras más tiempo mejor, antes de la caída final”.

“La situación de desintegración de la función pública alcanza cotas nunca antes conocidas. Lo veo, me enfrento a ello todos los días en los Tribunales. Ahora ya, para un un primer juicio en un asunto de divorcio, luego de pensión alimentaria, hay esperar ... con tranquilidad ... dieciocho meses, todo un récord. Soy al mismo tiempo consejera jurídica para un establecimiento medicalizado que acoge a niños con minusvalías, huérfanos y/o con padres sin ningún recurso. Nada llega del Ministerio de Sanidad, y si llega, con un retraso de meses. Sin embargo, están obligados a hacerlo y, además, está escrito en la Constitución. Los del Ministerio de Salud ya no tienen presupuesto suficiente, y además les importa un comino. Nunca he asistido a un cinismo como éste … y pensar que somos gobernados por la Izquierda radical, y pensar que yo misma en enero de 2015, voté por SYRIZA”.

“Ya sabemos que el dinero no circula, de ahí la voluntad del gobierno, es decir de la Troika, de hacer desaparecer el dinero físico, y ya no será sino un apunte informático … salvo que, obviamente, el dinero seguirá siendo puncionado a los ciudadanos. Nada se mueve ya, todo el mundo está paralizado, excepto los Syrizistas, que se aprovechan de la situación, a la espera del hundimiento y no sé cuántas cosas más”._


greek crisis: Histoire torréfiée


Edito:

_Mános ha venido a juntarse con nosotros en el café. Jubilado, su mujer todavía trabaja, es el único, en el vecindario, que ha conseguido mantener una vida potable. “Nuestros ingresos han caído en un 30% … sólo, por lo que, yo no me quejo”, repite sin cesar como justificándose. Su filosofía política, si me atrevo a decirlo, ha sido siempre … variopinta. A favor del euro y pro Unión Europea. Mános, es también una excepción porque dice ser adepto “prudente” de un retorno al régimen de la monarquía constitucional. ¡Su sueño … supuestamente, el más elaborado!

Rara vez hablamos de temas políticos con Mános, no hay gran manera de encontrar un razonamiento común, sin embargo, aprecio su compromiso social, que no es insensible a la realidad de la mayoría. Mános participa todos los domingos en la operación “Lavadora automática para los pobres”, organizada por el municipio con la colaboración de un cierto número de benévolos. Se trata de equipos de cuatro personas cuya labor consiste en recoger las ropas de los sintecho para lavarlas, secarlas y entregarlas la noche misma. “Tenemos que hacer algo ¿no?, no podemos pasearnos con las manos en los bolsillos ¿no? Efectivamente._


----------



## nekcab (26 Ene 2017)

O sea, según el artículo subido por Jarella en otro post, como Rusia y China son ya de facto un eje económico con una moneda pactada para grandes transacciones (p.e.: petróleo) los movimientos de la India en cuanto a sus billetes grandes es para:



El intento del estado profundo de suprimir la demanda de oro de la India dijo:


> "...
> 
> En primer lugar, Modi lanzó un plan de oro de papel, por el cual se instó a los indios a licitar sus tenencias de oro personales al estado, a cambio de "notas" y "bonos" que pagan menos de la inflación tasas de interés sobre el valor del oro que previsto.
> 
> ...





India: genocidio finaciero dijo:


> "...
> 
> En noviembre de 2010, el Presidente Obama declaró con el entonces Primer Ministro Manmohan Singh, una Asociación Estratégica con la India. Fue para convertirse en una de sus prioridades de política exterior que se renovó durante la visita de Obama a la India en enero de 2015 con el actual PM Modi. El objetivo de esta alianza no era solo *sacar a uno de los países BRICS más poblados de la órbita Rusia-China*, sino también usarlo como un caso de prueba para la desmonetización global.
> 
> ..."



Me hace gracia cómo cuando intento hablar con la familia/amigos/... de asuntos de calado como los expuestos, la "cara Poker" que se les queda cuando explico las fuentes de donde obtengo "ALGO" de información, ... claro, pasa lo que pasa: no son fiables.

En parte les entiendo, no es un formato... digamos que "oficial". Pero el problema de fondo es cuán de jodidos estamos.

Por un lado: la falta de herramientas de hacer fuerza. Por otro: lo inútil que parece tomar medidas cuando las cartas están no sólo marcadas, sino que uno se encuentra en un sistema donde permanentemente se generan infinidad de cartas marcadas hagas lo que hagas.

Desde la perspectiva de España, con toda esa mentalidad que "aparentemente" escora a la izquierda, parece como si simplemente fuera una herramienta (ajustándose a la idiosincrasia de cada país) para poder afianzar esos ejes que menciona el artículo.

Vaya M....


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Ene 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Y ningún Rey.



FRUELA I DE ASTURIAS "EL CRUEL
SANCHO I DE LEÓN "EL CRASO"
SANCHO GARCES IV
PEDRO EL CRUEL

Así por encima... Habrá más, porque aquí otra cosa no, pero reyes....


----------



## kikepm (26 Ene 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> FRUELA I DE ASTURIAS "EL CRUEL
> SANCHO I DE LEÓN "EL CRASO"
> SANCHO GARCES IV
> PEDRO EL CRUEL
> ...



Reyes desde la unidad castellano aragonesa, ninguno.

Lo que hubiera sido profilaxis política de primer orden...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nekcab: Bueno, tampoco es "extraño" que medios "alternativos" como éste hilo sean considerados poco "fiables"... Supongo que son más "creíbles" e "ilustrados" la prensa deportiva, la político-social, la TV de MIERDA que tenemos, etc., etc.

Mira, nekcab, mi ámbito personal tampoco difiere mucho del tuyo, aunque por razones profesionales encuentro "algo" más y tengo la Suerte de tener la mujer que tengo... Lo que SÍ noto es que la gente suele encontrarse incómoda cuando se encuentra con un tipo como yo -sin ser NADA del otro mundo...- y es que el nivel medio cultural e intelectual es francamente mediocre y ello conlleva que no se sepa argumentar, de manera que se prefiera hablar de cosas insustanciales.

Y respecto a esta supuesta mentalidad de "izquierdas" en España, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero no debe ser cierta cuando se ven los resultados de las últimas elecciones generales efectuadas. En esto, como en muchas otras cosas, hay una gran falsedad subyacente: también la mayoría de la gente es "católica" para ir a bodas, comuniones, etc., pero eso de "practicar" el resto del año va a ser que NO... Además, en nuestro país se ha asentado un gran egoísmo personal y en algunos casos empieza a ser algo "natural"... Yo, por ejemplo, cada vez pienso más en mí y en los míos.

Y sobre Rusia, China, los BRICS y toda esa mandanga, ya sabéis lo que pienso: una simple PAYASADA y NO van a cambiar NADA. El día que quieran imponerle algo a los EE.UU. y que cercene al USD, ya la tendremos "liada"...

Y dejo esto... Es curioso porque este tema del Big Mac lo toqué no hace tantos días en este hilo y en él DEMOSTRÉ cómo el USD se había devaluado fuertemente contra el Oro...

¿Puede el Big Mac indicar un dólar caro?. Blogs de Aprender a Invertir

Saludos.


----------



## Intrader (27 Ene 2017)

nekcab dijo:


> Me hace gracia cómo cuando intento hablar con la familia/amigos/... de asuntos de calado como los expuestos, la "cara Poker" que se les queda cuando explico las fuentes de donde obtengo "ALGO" de información, ... claro, pasa lo que pasa: no son fiables.
> 
> En parte les entiendo, no es un formato... digamos que "oficial". Pero el problema de fondo es cuán de jodidos estamos.
> 
> ...



Hola Nekcab, no hay que frustrarse. El problema lo tienen ellos, no tú.

Que este video tenga 60K visitas y cualquier video de _"La Esteban"_ millones, te demuestra que la humanidad vive en un matadero mental.

Network (1976) - We are the ilusion - Subtitulado Español - YouTube

Como ya sabemos, su mantra es: *"Si no sale en la TV no me lo creo o no existe".*

Por cierto, la película Network tiene otras joyas como esta:
Network(1976).Monólogo de Ned Beatty.Subtitulado - YouTube

Un saludo metaleros!!


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Intrader: Gracias por poner la joya de "Network" y que coloqué en uno de estos hilos hace ya años... Siempre es bueno ir rememorando algunas de esas cosas que siempre dejan huella.

Y os dejo esto... que va en la línea que mantenemos por aquí.

- Precious Metals vs Mining Stocks: What You Need to Know | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (27 Ene 2017)

Qué poca vergüenza tienen.....

La primera economía completamente digital será India

Gentuza!!!! Dictadores!!! y luego decían que Franco era un dictador, era una hermanita de la caridad al lado de esta gentuza

---------- Post added 27-ene-2017 at 12:01 ----------

Esto que está pasando en la India es MUY GRAVE, y cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar....


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Ene 2017)

PREGUNTAS:

Si la bajada de esta semana tuviera que ver con un patrón ¿Qué opción enconarías más plausible?: 

1 -¿Qué hemos entrado en fechas de final de mes y que caducan las opciones? (También las OTC del LBMA 31/07) (1*)

2 -¿Qué el cartel tiene que ceñirse a sus principios manipuladores? Mantener el precio del oro por debajo de 1,190$ y la plata por debajo de los 16,80$

3- SGE cerrado


(1*) Fuente: Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee
Presidente GATA Bill Murphy, entrevistado por Chris Mullen de GoldSeek Radio. 

"La bajada del precio del oro, hoy por debajo de los 1.200$, impulsada en vísperas del vencimiento de la opción de futuros, una maniobra realizada durante años por el cártel del oro, sin comentarios de los principales analistas de los mercados financieros".

GATA chairman notes smashing of gold on eve of options expiration | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee


----------



## cusbe11 (27 Ene 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Qué poca vergüenza tienen.....
> 
> La primera economía completamente digital será India
> 
> ...



El artículo, para variar, intenta vender como positivo algo que es aterrador. Y es aterrador por algo que no menciona explícitamente el artículo: que esa "economía completamente digital" está controlada de manera centralizada. Porque no es lo mismo una "economía completamente digital" basada en una moneda anónima y descentralizada como Bitcoin, que una "economía completamente digital" en la que el poder imponga el uso de un sistema bancario donde cada unidad monetaria está rastreada de forma minuciosa, y donde uno no es libre de poder hacer con SU riqueza lo que le venga en gana.

No defiendo necesariamente el uso de Bitcoin, que sus defectos tiene (además de muchas bondades), tan sólo trato de poner de manifiesto cómo, desde los mass media y de forma consciente o no, se contribuye a hacer propaganda de una idea descrita como positiva pero que realmente va destinada al control absoluto de la población y de su riqueza. La riqueza no es tuya, sino que depende de la voluntad del poder, porque la única prueba de que tienes una cantidad de riqueza son anotaciones virtuales en algo que controla dicho poder. Un día lo tienes, y otro se esfuma. Y todo por el bien de los ciudadanos, claro está: por su seguridad, para evitar el fraude, etc. Las excusas son múltiples y, a base de repetirlas en artículos como ése, van calando en el colectivo, y el comportamiento de manada hace el resto. Lo que antes era visto como normal e incluso deseable (tener el control de tu mayor o menor riqueza) pasará a ser visto como algo indeseable, como un delito, como motivo de encarcelamiento y escarnio público. No por el poder, sino por la propia sociedad a la que el poder ha moldeado. Cualquier voz discrepante es acallada, ignorada o purgada. Es por el bien de todos.


----------



## nekcab (27 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Y sobre Rusia, China, los BRICS y toda esa mandanga, ya sabéis lo que pienso: una simple PAYASADA y NO van a cambiar NADA. El día que quieran imponerle algo a los EE.UU. y que cercene al USD, ya la tendremos "liada"...
> 
> "



¿Entonces no crees en años venideros el eje rusia-china pueda suponer un menoscabo en los intereses del dolar? ¿Y respecto a la necesidad de EE.UU de atraer a determinados países dentro de lo que el artículo llama "eje atlántico" no es debido a que se ve obligado a mover ficha por ir definiendo dicho bloque?

NOTA: cuando hablaba de medios "fiables" no era en el sentido de información vs futbol, sino más bien CNN/ABC/... vs determinados articulistas/comentaristas. P.e., me hace gracia cómo en la denostada Intereconomía, puntualmente, todos los días sacan a comentaristas estadounidenses que más quisiera al Sexta hablar al menos un 15% de lo q allí se trata. Evidentemente en el resto de la parrilla, más de lo mismo: "creadores de opinión" como en el resto de cadenas. Pero que al menos, durante 15 minutos o menos, todos los días, salen ese tipo de noticias que TV3, o A3... en sus formatos "más especializados" ya más quisieran profundizar algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Mira, en los Vencimientos de Opciones suelen hacer lo que les da la GANA... Por tanto, por ahí poco vas a "rascar"... a no ser que tires una moneda al aire y "juegues" en función de lo que salga. Tienes el 50% de "acertar"...

Y si quieres fuertes movimientos en el Oro tienes días muy concretos y donde éste se mueve con gran volatilidad en pocos segundos. Por ejemplo, cuando comparece ante los medios de comunicación la cabeza más visible de la FED (ahora es Yellen) y después de una reunión de la misma. También el primer Viernes de cada mes y donde se da el dato del empleo en los EE.UU., etc., etc.

# nekcab: Mira, ahora mismo con Trump en la presidencia de los EE.UU., a China NO le queda más remedio que "profundizar" en las relaciones bilaterales con Rusia y es algo tremendamente curioso porque hablamos de dos países que históricamente NO se han "tragado" NUNCA... perooooo ahora las "circunstancias" obligan.

De todas formas, la posición de Rusia es bastante más clara que la de China que juega a su ya clásica "ambigüedad"... Vamos a ver: ¿Cuánto tiempo ha estado "rogando" China para entrar en el FMI/DEG? Y ahí cuál es la divida predominante y con diferencia: pues el USD... 

Por otro lado, ya conocemos los "trapos sucios" que suele emplear China: SÍ, se quita deuda americana en los mercados internacionales, perooooo por otro lado se descubrió que también la compraba al mismo tiempo utilizando intermediarios localizados en Bélgica... y que es algo que en su momento editamos en este hilo.

Lo que está claro, nekcab, es que se están definiendo nuevamente dos "bloques" y que recuerdan los peores momentos de la Guerra Fría, aunque eso está pasando desapercibido por la mayor parte de la gente y que sigue en la más profunda INOPIA...

Y, nekcab, ten presente que EE.UU. NO precisa de "aliados" más que para dar un formato más PROPAGANDÍSTICO a sus "aventuras" bélicas... De ahí, que estén tan de "moda" las "Coaliciones" y demás gilipolleces... En la antigua Roma existían las legiones y las tropas "auxiliares", así que tampoco han cambiado mucho las cosas en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2017)

MUY INTERESANTE este artículo...

- What

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2017)

ACOJONANTE... si estos "números" son válidos.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/future-silver-supply-will-be-more-vulnerable-than-other-metals/

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (28 Ene 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo, siempre que TU riqueza no la utilices para, por ejemplo, perpetrar un crimen.



De acuerdo, hasta cierto punto. Aceptamos que no deberíamos usar nuestra riqueza para cometer un delito. La cuestión es, ¿qué es un delito? Porque estamos en una vía en la que, cada vez más, lo que ayer no era delito, hoy ya lo es. Ayer no era delito tener dinero en efectivo, mañana puede que tener dinero en efectivo sea un delito, porque el poder entiende que vas a usarlo para delinquir. Y no sólo eso, sino que a base de noticias como la enlazada por el compañero, dicho poder ni siquiera tiene que forzar la obligación de nada, sólo tiene que moldear poco a poco a la sociedad explotando los mismos recursos que se llevan explotando siglos para manipular a las masas. Y entonces la sociedad no sólo no protestará, sino que reclamará, o al menos consentirá, que lo que ayer no era delito mañana lo sea. Los disidentes serán perseguidos, o al menos acallados o ignorados. Por el bien de todos.

Ayer no era delito tener dinero en efectivo, mañana podría serlo. Ayer no era delito tener metales preciosos, mañana podría serlo (no sería la primera vez). Ayer no era delito hacer pagos de más de 1000 euros en efectivo, hoy ya lo es. Ayer no era delito tener tu dinero honradamente ganado y tributado donde quieras. Hoy (mejor, desde hace un tiempo) tienes que declarar al detalle cualquier riqueza de una cuantía mínima que tengas en el extranjero, y si no te arriesgas a importantes sanciones. Ayer no era delito no aceptar pago por tarjeta en tu comercio. Hoy ya estás en el punto de mira de Hacienda, y mañana podrías estar delinquiendo. Ayer no era delito ahorrar, mañana el estado podría obligarte a gastar/invertir una cantidad de tu renta, por el bien común, para reactivar la economía. Y si no, eres un insolidario. Al fin y al cabo, es lo que ya se hace implícitamente con la inflación, y otras medidas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Ene 2017)

Pues si todo lo convierten en delito, habrá que delinquir pagando en efectivo o poseyendo MP o lo que cojones prohiban.

Por cierto, la prohibición de pagos mayores de 1000 eur en efectivo no se puso en marcha al final o "de momento".


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paraisofiscal: Ahí te dejo un enlace que explica bien el asunto de marras...

- Hacienda prohíbe los pagos en efectivo superiores a 1.000

Y totalmente de acuerdo con el comentario de cusbe11 y que es de "cajón"... DELITO es que uno NO pueda utilizar su dinero cómo libremente desee y lo demás son tonterías... Además, se fijan en unas cantidades que ya te indican por dónde van a ir los "tiros" y la pregunta es clara: ¿Hacienda dónde estaba cuando se estaban evadiendo MILLONES de Euros del país? Y ése SÍ que era en su mayor parte dinero ILEGAL y CORRUPTO. Perooooo NO, era más "útil" dedicar todo el aparato burocrático a realizar miles de paralelas de poca monta... Más claro: mejor mirar a otro lado y hacerlo con los paganini de SIEMPRE...

Y sobre el concepto de "DELITO" habría mucho de qué hablar: desde la "LEGALIDAD" hay un auténtico latrocinio y muchas veces también auspiciado desde los Gobiernos... Vamos a ver: ¿alguien entiende por qué tienes que pagar una factura de electricidad cuyo consumo es muy inferior a todos los demás "recargos"? Eso es ROBAR, pero claro es "legal" y toca apechugar con ello.

En fin, hace pocos días vi en TV una noticia en la que se ponía a "parir" al BitCoin con unos argumentos que harían sonrojar a cualquiera que tuviera un mínimo de "entendimiento"... Es conocido por estos lares que yo soy contrario a las monedas "virtuales", pero eso no quita para que prime el derecho a la libertad que cada cual desee para SU dinero y obviamente para sí mismo...

No es menos cierto que estas "medidas" que van contra la auténtica LIBERTAD serán aplaudidas con las orejas por la BORREGADA y es fácil de entender: la mayoría sólo tiene DEUDAS y consideran que esto NO va con ellos... ¡Qué equivocados andan los "angelitos"!

Y, efectivamente, como apunta paraisofiscal habrá que tomar nuestras PROPIAS "medidas" y meter el dinero donde le salga de los COJONES a cada cual. Eso SÍ, respetando la "LEGALIDAD" en aquello que presenta "resquicios"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Ene 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> De acuerdo, hasta cierto punto. Aceptamos que no deberíamos usar nuestra riqueza para cometer un delito. La cuestión es, ¿qué es un delito? .../...



Los libros de Historia que se imparten en los colegios, escuelas, institutos, universidades de todo el mundo, incluso en Guinea Papua, (desengañémonos) están redactados por los vencedores.

Los códigos penales, civiles, mercantiles y administrativos ... TAMBIÉN.

Sin embargo, existe la conciencia y eso, o ésa es otra cosa. Es una cosa, muy pequeñita, pequeñita pero sobre la que sesudos pensadores y filósofos han dedicado horas y horas ... y horas en tratar de demostrar que no era sino el mero resultante de un concepto cultural. Luego inexistente más allá del contexto.

Eppur si muove.

La conciencia, la de cada uno. Ésa es una aproximación a la verdad, o cuando menos a hacer frente a este desaguisado en el que estamos inmersos.

Nada es ilegal o legal. La ilegalidad y la legalidad la definen los que mandan.

Sin embargo, existe y sigue existiendo, esa pequeña cosa que todos tenemos, la conciencia.

El Pepito Grillo, para que lo entiendan los de la generación Walt Disney.

A los de la generación Facebook, me temo que no tengo nada que decirles porque no es "trending topic".


Un saludo contertulios.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A veces tiene que pasar tiempo para que conozcamos "detalles" de la Historia que suelen pasar "inadvertidos" (porqué será...). Y sirva el ejemplo relatado en el enlace para aquellos que piensan que no se puede producir una nueva Guerra Mundial... y que en el fondo tiene casi todos los "números".

- Intervención de Rusia en Siria: Trampa o Katejon | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paraisofiscal: Ahí te dejo un enlace que explica bien el asunto de marras...
> 
> - Hacienda prohíbe los pagos en efectivo superiores a 1.000



Fernandojcg, en los comentarios del propio enlace que indicas se deja claro tal y como ya he leído en otras fuentes el hecho de que no se ha aprobado ningún real decreto en relación a dicha prohibición.

Por lo que no ha entrado en vigor a principios de año como se decía por ahí.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2017)

Hola, paraisofiscal: El Real Decreto se debía haber aprobado el pasado 2 de Diciembre si no estoy mal informado, pero en el Consejo de Ministros de ese día se decidió APLAZAR la medida e implementarla a lo largo del 2017.

Te dejo un enlace sobre ello...

- El Gobierno aplaza sin fecha la rebaja a 1.000 euros para el pago en efectivo

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Ene 2017)

Pues por eso decía en mi post que la prohibición de pagos mayores de 1000 eur en efectivo no se puso en marcha al final o "de momento".

Y lo digo más que nada, porque habrá mucha gente que crea que ya está en marcha dicha prohibición, cuando no es así.

Estos que aplazan sin fecha, dejan caer un rumor y ya está...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2017)

Gold price: Physical demand from India, China craters | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (29 Ene 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Delito: Culpa, quebrantamiento de la ley.
> 
> Crimen: delito grave
> 
> ...



Los debates semánticos son innecesarios. La idea que quería transmitir está clara, y es que a base de propaganda y otras maniobras de sobra conocidas y aplicadas durante siglos se consigue que, poco a poco, las masas vayan aceptando lo que al poder le conviene que acepten y, con el paso del tiempo, lo que en su momento era algo cotidiano y neutro o positivo, se convierte en algo ilegal y negativo, que la sociedad rechaza o, al menos, sobre cuya prohibición no se opone. Eso cuando no se margina, acalla o purga al discrepante. Ya he puesto algunos ejemplos, y el foro está plagado de otros fuera del ámbito económico.

Pero vamos, que incluso aceptando que un crimen es un delito grave, podemos volver a plantearnos la pregunta, ¿qué es un delito grave? Lo que la sociedad considere grave en un momento determinado, que viene determinado por lo que al poder le convenga considerar grave en un momento determinado. No tienes más que ver los recientes casos de "chistes" u otras formas de expresión (de mayor o menor gusto, ni los defiendo ni lo contrario), en los que la gravedad depende de sobre quién sean los mismos, y tiene que pronunciarse incluso el Tribunal Supremo. O un homicidio/asesinato, que dependiendo del sexo (¿o género? ya no sé ni qué palabra usar para no ofender a nadie) del homicida/asesino y su víctima, y la relación que haya entre ellos, se aplican unos agravantes u otros.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues por eso decía en mi post que la prohibición de pagos mayores de 1000 eur en efectivo no se puso en marcha al final o "de momento".
> 
> Y lo digo más que nada, porque habrá mucha gente que crea que ya está en marcha dicha prohibición, cuando no es así.
> 
> Estos que aplazan sin fecha, dejan caer un rumor y ya está...



Se trata de meter poco a poco la idea. No lo aprueban ya, pero anunciaron que lo iban a aprobar, lo que dio pie a que los medios propagandísticos iniciaran el "debate público" para que poco a poco vaya calando en la borregada. Dentro de unos meses, cuando lo aprueben, a la gente ya le sonará, y entonces no se partirá de cero, sino que ya habrán calado en la mente de la borregada una serie de ideas y conceptos imprescindibles para aceptar las nuevas medidas que ilegalizan algo que antes era cotidiano y aceptado por casi todos.


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Ene 2017)

Una perla de Zerohedge:

Japón se prepara para una guerra comercial con los EE.UU.. La última vez que Estados Unidos era proteccionista, y especialmente con Japón, alrededor de 1930 se inició la Segunda Guerra Mundial, acabando con dos nubes en forma de seta gigante sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki

Esto de Bloomberg:

las exportaciones de oro suizos a China aumentaron más de 400% en diciembre, mayor volumen desde 2014







Gold Exports to China Soar in Run-Up to Year of the Rooster - Bloomberg


Un OFF-TOPIC: el palabro extraauguraje, derivado nominal conformado:

1 Con el prefijo “extra-“ que significa fuera de 

2 Con el sustantivo augur: Persona que hace predicciones o que pretende descubrir cosas ocultas o desconocidas por medio de procedimientos que no se basan en la razón ni en los conocimientos científicos, especialmente por medio de magia o de la interpretación de signos de la naturaleza.

3 Con el sufijo “-aje” que indica abstracción 

Extraauguraje

En el instante que andaba pensando si el cierre del SGE determinaba la bajada del oro de esta semana, he visto dos cisnes besarse, con sus cuellos dibujaban un corazón casi perfecto. ¡¡¡La casualidad sólo podía ser un signo de la naturaleza!!. En tiempos de los romanos este hecho hubiera tomado pleno sentido, en esa época a través de las aves adivinaban el futuro.

¿Se trataba de una revelación? me interpelé en el parque. Si es así sólo era posible una explicación, se trata de un buen augurio, la prueba de mi certeza, la existencia del paralelismo entre bajada y cierre. Así que con este extraauguraje me reitero en lo escrito la semana pasada y aquí lo tecleo de nuevo: 
“Lunes y martes fuerte bajada, a partir del 01/01 ligera subida, el lunes 6/02 empezará de nuevo un fuerte rally”


----------



## amador (29 Ene 2017)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ja,ja,ja,...

Me ha hecho gracia. Va !, me pillaré dos Soberanos ... :XX:





Charizato21 dijo:


> En el instante que andaba pensando si el cierre del SGE determinaba la bajada del oro de esta semana, he visto dos cisnes besarse, con sus cuellos dibujaban un corazón casi perfecto. ¡¡¡La casualidad sólo podía ser un signo de la naturaleza!!. En tiempos de los romanos este hecho hubiera tomado pleno sentido, en esa época a través de las aves adivinaban el futuro.
> 
> ¿Se trataba de una revelación? me interpelé en el parque. Si es así sólo era posible una explicación, se trata de un buen augurio, la prueba de mi certeza, la existencia del paralelismo entre bajada y cierre. Así que con este extraauguraje me reitero en lo escrito la semana pasada y aquí lo tecleo de nuevo:
> “Lunes y martes fuerte bajada, a partir del 01/01 ligera subida, el lunes 6/02 empezará de nuevo un fuerte rally”


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Igual "aciertas", pero será por "puta casualidad", ni más ni menos como ya te dije en otro post... Como "augur" eres muy MALO y en la antigua Roma ya no estarías escribiendo... Allí te hubieran "calado" enseguida. Por cierto, "proyecto" de augur, ¿conoces el "ius augural"? Ja,ja,ja... ya puedes buscarlo para saber de qué te hablo.

Y pasando a otra cosa, creo que está muy claro lo que comentaba cusbe11 y también yo mismo. Tampoco hay que darle demasiadas vueltas a algo que se ve tan cristalino como el agua limpia... Otra cosa es si la que miramos está "revuelta"...

Y dejo esto y que el amigo Tons agradecerá, al igual que otros conforeros...

- ¿Libertad económica?: Las políticas de los mandatarios generan descontento popular- Videos de RT

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2017)

- EL GRAN EXPERIMENTO DE LA INDIA, NUESTRA INMINENTE ESCLAVITUD Y UNA CRUDA REALIDAD QUE NADIE QUIERE ACEPTAR | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gobierno de Trump: Las reformas de Trump frenan los planes de Basilea sobre regulación bancaria en Europa. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold Market Charts - January 2017 - Gold Market Charts

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Ene 2017)

Interesante artículo escrito por Avery B. Goodman (29/01/2017), comenta aspectos de la manipulación del precio con los cortos, la compra de físico para cubrirlas, etc, etc … 

Hay un aspecto destacable del cambio de tendencia que se produjo este Enero en el COMEX, escribe lo siguiente: 

""" … es interesante porque el COMEX siempre ha sido un mercado de intercambio basado en papel; la entrega física es la excepción y no la regla. En enero de 2016, por ejemplo, los titulares de sólo 172 contratos de futuros COMEX exigieron oro físico. En comparación, el 27 de enero de 2017, los titulares de 1.254 contratos de futuros del COMEX exigieron su oro, esto nos da la friolera de 729% de aumento interanual""

Gold Price To Rise After This | AVERY B. GOODMAN BLOG


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: ¿Decías tú? ¡Joder! sigues sin dar una... Y eso que el Oro sigue inmerso en ese aburrido lateral/bajista, aunque ya veremos qué sucede cuando las Bolsas se giren.

Y dejo esto...

- Llegan las divisas digitales soberanas. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## racional (31 Ene 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Llegan las divisas digitales soberanas. Blogs de Perlas de Kike



Nadie va querer algo que haya sido creado y controlado por un banco.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: ¿Decías tú? ¡Joder! sigues sin dar una... Y eso que el Oro sigue inmerso en ese aburrido lateral/bajista, aunque ya veremos qué sucede cuando las Bolsas se giren.
> 
> Saludos.



Tengo que subscribir sin ambigüedad que es totalmente cierto soy responsable de mi carácter desatinado, que no atina, pero no culpable, pues aunque mis predicciones carecían de diligencia no han producido un resultado lesivo y aún diré más en mi descargo, este desatino no es algo tan, singular, anécdotico, particular .. hasta el mismísimo Donald no acierta ni una, ahí anda lidiando con el movimiento de secesión de California y la petición de 1.4 millones de ingleses, que será debatida próximamente en el Parlamento, para que no entre en el Reino Unido. En fin que somos varios los desatinados, que no atinan.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: ¿Dice Vd. de "nadie"? ¡Uy! debería pisar mirando más el "suelo"... Entre un BitCoin "independiente" y uno controlado por la Banca, ¿sigue creyendo que triunfaría el primero? NI DE COÑA... Y Vd. parece vivir en un mundo "irreal" y desconocer la conducta de la Borrregada.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que a la Banca le interese realmente la creación de "monedas" de ese tipo... independientemente, de la de los Gobiernos. NO, no lo veo factible.

# Charizato21: Lo puedes "disfrazar" como quieras, pero tus "pronósticos" son terreno abonado para tomar la posición contraria y el día que aciertes algo será "puta casualidad" y nada más...

Y os dejo esto... Por "soñar" que no quede, aunque pienso que algún día se hará realidad.

- Key Silver Market Update | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Feb 2017)

¡¡¡Esto explotará ...!!! a 1800$ la onza

Curiosidad:

Ronan Manly, investigador en asuntos del oro, ha obtenido documentación que indica que el oro de Irlanda ha sido alquilado a través del Banco de Inglaterra y se han dado instrucciones de no revelar ninguna información por lo sensible de la misma. 

Ireland's Monetary Gold Reserves: High Level Secrecy vs. Freedom of Information - Part 2 - Ronan Manly


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy interesante...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/critical...eliance-in-jeopardy-when-paper-markets-crack/

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2017)

RON PAUL: EL COLAPSO ECONÓMICO ES IMMINENTE Y LE ECHARÁN LA CULPA A TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (2 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> RON PAUL: EL COLAPSO ECONÓMICO ES IMMINENTE Y LE ECHARÁN LA CULPA A TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Es una estrategia perfecta para quien de verdad tiene el poder. Desde que Trump se convirtió en el candidato republicano a las presidenciales, y más durante la campaña y, sobre todo, desde que ganó, la ola de desprestigio en todos los medios de comunicación del planeta está siendo brutal. Ahora mismo, un medio de comunicación puede soltar cualquier "rumor" sobre Trump, que la población se lo creerá, aunque luego sea mentira. Y eso contribuirá a asentar esas ideas en el colectivo. Por ejemplo, como ocurrió con el supuesto "informe" sobre las prostitutas. Da igual lo burdo de la mentira, la población es receptiva a creerse cualquier salvajada de Trump. Es más, aunque algunas de las medidas más polémicas de Trump fueron defendidas o tomadas por Obama o Clinton, entonces no causaron mayor revuelo y hoy se identifican con Hitler:

Cruda realidad / Trump va ganado

Es puro "1984", los medios de comunicación hacen de Ministerio de la Verdad y lo que antes se aceptaba hoy es escandaloso.

Así pues, a la población le dará igual la realidad de que la bolsa estadounidense alcanzase máximos históricos tras la victoria de Trump, cuando ya se conocían las decisiones más "polémicas". La borregada se creerá lo que le digan que se crea, y si dentro de 1-2 años la bolsa se hunde y le echan la culpa a Trump, la culpa será de Trump. Pero lo más negativo es que, si eso ocurre, servirá a los que realmente tienen el poder para seguir de manera reforzada con sus métodos. Tal y como dije antes, es la estrategia perfecta: llega a presidente de EEUU alguien que defiende ideas opuestas a las que "interesan", se recurre a los medios de comunicación para desprestigiar al personaje y "fabricar" el chivo expiatorio ideal y, a la mínima, se le acusa de todas las desgracias que ocurran para que las ideas que "interesan" salgan reforzadas y se vean como las únicas justificadas.

A mí personalmente este señor no es de mi agrado y estoy en contra de buena parte de sus medidas. Sin embargo, eso no me impide ver y criticar la masiva campaña de desprestigio que está sufriendo en todo el planeta, en ocasiones por decisiones similares o iguales a las que otros presidentes tomaron en el pasado, y eso cuando no se le critica por puros rumores e invenciones.

En fin, que más le vale a Trump tener perfectamente calculados todos sus movimientos, porque a la mínima le usarán de chivo expiatorio y la población tragará mayoritariamente sin pensar.


----------



## racional (2 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> RON PAUL: EL COLAPSO ECONÓMICO ES IMMINENTE Y LE ECHARÁN LA CULPA A TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Ya este lleva años diciendo lo mismo, que si tendra que pasar en algun momento, pero aun podrian pasar años.


----------



## cusbe11 (2 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ya este lleva años diciendo lo mismo, que si tendra que pasar en algun momento, pero aun podrian pasar años.



Es que ése es el problema, que pueden mantener el chiringuito durante años a base de darle a la impresora. Que tanto la bolsa como la deuda soberana están burbujeadas es algo en lo que muchos coincidimos. Ahora bien, podemos pasarnos años diciendo "será en octubre" fiufiu y que la bolsa siga marcando máximos, pero cuanto más ocurra esto mayor será el batacazo, que tarde o temprano ocurrirá. Nosotros lo máximo que podemos hacer son hipótesis e intentar capear el temporal cuando llegue. Los que de verdad tienen la información (y la capacidad de influencia) ten por seguro que se forrarán, como ya ha ocurrido en el pasado.

Ahora bien, con la presidencia de Trump entran otros intereses en juego, y no sería raro que ello influyera en cuándo pinchará la burbuja. De nuevo, sólo son hipótesis, pero yo creo que es lo más responsable hacer esas hipótesis y contrastarlas con el resto de los foreros, para así poder anticiparnos en la medida de lo posible a lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## frisch (2 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es una estrategia perfecta para quien de verdad tiene el poder. Desde que Trump se convirtió en el candidato republicano a las presidenciales, ...
> 
> .../...



Bueno, es la prueba del algodón que no sirve de nada votar en unas elecciones ya que quien coloca en las listas de los candidatos, a los candidatos, es el poder económico, vamos los de la pasta (que por cierto, no es realmente la pasta lo que les interesa - la tienen de sobra - lo que les interesa es dominar).

Efectivamente, Donald es un títere. Un gran títere o diría yo una de esas marionetas de madera que se fabrican, precisamente, en Méjico. Estamos en una película de Walt Disney, solo que a Bambi se lo van a cepillar. Tal que así.

Y Bambi somos usted y yo.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Feb 2017)

No se no se...y si de verdad es un verso suelto...pero un verso suelto necesario...AQUÍ Y AHORA...

Me da en la nariz que Trump es el maquinista de una locomotora del capitalismo que ha entrado en un tunel muy oscuro...y sin salida...y que precisamente se le ha permitido llegar a donde ha llegado porque necesitaban a alguien así para el espectáculo final...los fuegos artificiales y el gran KAAAAABOOOONNN...

Habéis visto la carta a la YELLEN que han colgado en el principal???

Joder ...todo esto tiene ya un tufo que apesta a fin de ciclo...y a guerra...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# cusbe11: SÍ, lo único que podemos ir haciendo es intentar adelantarnos en la medida de lo posible a lo que pueda acontecer... El "timing" NO lo vamos a acertar, pero al menos no nos pillarán en "bragas" y algo podremos "salvar" si antes no envían a tomar por culo este mundo.

Desde luego, estoy convencido de que Trump les va a ir de "coña" a más de uno para el Circo que montarán en su momento... Y los Cracks más famosos de las Bolsas americanas nos dan numerosas referencias históricas al respecto... Es posible que monten algo parecido al del 29, asumiendo que los tiempos son "otros", pero en el fondo... el resultante final sería el mismo o bastante PEOR y ahí me acerco al pensamiento de B-R-A-X-T-O-N.

# racional: Vd. mismo NO descarta que esto se esté acabando. Ya no habla de "décadas", sino de años... Tampoco estoy diciendo que pueda ser "mañana", pero no se crea que le falta mucho... aunque claro que lo pueden "reconducir", pero con otros "naipes"... Los de ahora están más que gastados y no sirven ya para ocultar la REALIDAD.

Respecto a votar o no hacerlo eso ya se ha debatido agriamente en este hilo y no me apetece volver sobre más de lo mismo. Quizás, SÍ que añadiré que me parece mejor el sufragio universal de los tiempos actuales que su carencia -y modo de vida- durante el Imperio Romano, la Edad Media o el Absolutismo... 

Y dejo esto...

- Foto actualizada de la deuda de España

- Three Reasons to Consider Gold Now

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2017)

De nuevo, el DB...

Revelan cómo Deutsche Bank hizo "desaparecer" 462 millones de dólares

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La OTAN y Ucrania enseñan músculo militar en el Mar Negro | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (3 Feb 2017)

Hoy han dicho en la radio (es.radio) que el Gobierno va a "obligar" a los bancos a "universalizar el servicio bancario" ofreciendo una cuenta gratuita a todos los ciudadanos.....

He estado buscando en los periódicos y no lo he visto. ¿alguien ha visto la noticia?

Camino de la India y de la desaparición del efectivo.....


----------



## cusbe11 (3 Feb 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, es la prueba del algodón que no sirve de nada votar en unas elecciones ya que quien coloca en las listas de los candidatos, a los candidatos, es el poder económico, vamos los de la pasta (que por cierto, no es realmente la pasta lo que les interesa - la tienen de sobra - lo que les interesa es dominar).
> 
> Efectivamente, Donald es un títere. Un gran títere o diría yo una de esas marionetas de madera que se fabrican, precisamente, en Méjico. Estamos en una película de Walt Disney, solo que a Bambi se lo van a cepillar. Tal que así.
> 
> Y Bambi somos usted y yo.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a votar o no hacerlo eso ya se ha debatido agriamente en este hilo y no me apetece volver sobre más de lo mismo. Quizás, SÍ que añadiré que me parece mejor el sufragio universal de los tiempos actuales que su carencia -y modo de vida- durante el Imperio Romano, la Edad Media o el Absolutismo...



Lo del gobierno del estado (partiendo de la base de que deba existir éste, sea cual sea su tamaño) es un tema bastante complejo: por un lado, cuanta más democracia directa, más peligro de acabar en un "gobierno de las masas" conducidas a voluntad de los "líderes de opinión" de turno (y quienes los respaldan/financian/fabrican); pero cuanta menos democracia directa, más sensación de falta de legitimidad de las decisiones de la élite que gobierne, que a su vez también puede ser corrompida por sus propios intereses, o las de quienes la respaldan/financian/fabrican. Esa sensación de falta de legitimidad es peligrosa, porque puede acabar en revueltas e incluso en enfrentamientos militares.

Así que lo que hay en la mayoría de países "democráticos" es un "equilibrio" en el que la gente elige cada cierto tiempo a sus gobernantes, y luego éstos vienen a hacer lo que les venga en gana sin "pasarse de la raya" (o al menos sin que se sepa). Aunque no digo nada nuevo, en realidad las decisiones no las toma el pueblo, y de hecho buena parte de las decisiones son tomadas sin el conocimiento del pueblo y, posiblemente, en contra de sus intereses y de las propuestas por las que los gobernantes fueron votados. Vamos, que la mayoría de países democráticos actuales no son tal cosa, sino una "ilusión" que mantiene convencido al pueblo de que viven en una democracia por el simple hecho de que votan cada 4/5 años, pero que realmente es un truco para "legitimar" las decisiones que en la mayoría de los casos se toman de manera unilateral por la élite gobernante. Es todo un tema de percepción: da igual que las decisiones no las tomen realmente los ciudadanos, y que muchas veces vayan en su contra, lo importante es que la gente perciba que tiene el poder, pese a que realmente no lo tenga.

Lo que está pasando con Trump es prueba de ello. Independientemente de que estemos a favor o en contra de este señor, lo que se ha puesto de manifiesto es que la gente tiene que votar lo que conviene que vote. Es una falsa democracia, por lo dicho antes, pero además cuando la gente vota, debe votar lo que convenga que voten. No hay que cambiar el statu quo, la gente debe elegir entre opciones "aceptables". Si no, se lanza una campaña de desprestigio brutal para manejar a la población. Y aún así, de vez en cuando sale un Trump, en contra de la voluntad del poder (¿o no?). Y entonces se crea el pretexto para lo que hemos estado comentando, achacar todas las desgracias posibles a Trump, incluso aunque eso contradiga la realidad, o incluso aunque haya que inventar información. Eso da igual, con tal de hacer lo que sea para que la borregada vuelva al redil. Por eso si ocurre un crack bursátil o cualquier otro suceso de gran relevancia durante el mandato de Trump, éste será usado como chivo expiatorio y la posición de los que realmente tienen el poder saldrá reforzada.

Como digo, es todo un truco, una falsa ilusión de democracia fundamentada en el hecho de que a la población se le permite votar de vez en cuando. Pero a la hora de la verdad, la votación está tremendamente condicionada, una vez votada la élite gobernante hace lo que le viene en gana (dentro de los límites de la percepción pública, que puede ser manejada) y, cuando se vota algo "anómalo" (como es el caso de Trump) hay mecanismos de sobra para no sólo corregir esa "desviación", sino que salgan reforzados quienes realmente ostentan el poder. *Al final, el hecho de que la población vote de vez en cuando no es sino un mecanismo para que dicha población tenga la sensación de que tiene el poder, es un mecanismo de legitimación de las élites que gobiernan y de sus decisiones. Pero todo el proceso está corrompido y viciado.*

Por eso es muy importante la existencia de lugares de intercambio de información como este hilo, para intentar separar el grano de la paja y poder adelantarnos en la medida de lo posible a los movimientos políticos y económicos que nos afectarán queramos o no, e intentar preservar nuestro patrimonio (o incluso cosas más importantes todavía).

No olvidemos que históricamente, en nombre del pueblo se han cometido las mayores aberraciones y atrocidades. Es nuestra responsabilidad individual (al margen de las masas) tratar de hacer un análisis crítico de la realidad para intentar anticiparse a esos sucesos y salvaguardarnos de los mismos. Y ahora mismo estamos viviendo tiempos de gran incertidumbre, por lo que este análisis de la realidad me parece totalmente necesario.


----------



## el juli (3 Feb 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Hoy han dicho en la radio (es.radio) que el Gobierno va a "obligar" a los bancos a "universalizar el servicio bancario" ofreciendo una cuenta gratuita a todos los ciudadanos.....
> 
> He estado buscando en los periódicos y no lo he visto. ¿alguien ha visto la noticia?
> 
> Camino de la India y de la desaparición del efectivo.....



Los bancos deberán dar acceso a una cuenta a cualquier ciudadano europeo - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2017)

Hola, cusbe11: Otro atinado comentario que realizas y, en realidad, estoy de acuerdo con el fondo del mismo, pero sigo manteniendo mi criterio de que mejor ahora que en tiempos pasados de la Historia... Y no hace falta poner ejemplos.

Tu comentario lo enmarco dentro de la expresión anglosajona de "carrot and stick"... y para los más legos dejo esto más "explicativo"...

- Psico-comentarios: Ensayo

Y respecto a Trump dejo un excelente artículo de Paul Craig Roberts y que realiza un excelente análisis del porqué Trump ha llegado a la Casa Blanca. Recordemos que contra "todos", incluyendo a su "propio" partido Republicano, y conste que el personaje en cuestión es alguien que, en lo personal, me parece un auténtico "descerebrado"... Aquí lo que existe, es decir detrás del "personaje", es una auténtica lucha de Poder entre unas determinadas "élites" y todo lo demás que la "plebe" percibe son simples "fuegos artificiales"...

- Declaración de guerra de Trump | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Los bancos deberán dar acceso a una cuenta a cualquier ciudadano europeo - elEconomista.es



Gracias por la noticia, es con diferencia una de las noticias más importante del año para mi.


----------



## cusbe11 (3 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cusbe11: Otro atinado comentario que realizas y, en realidad, estoy de acuerdo con el fondo del mismo, pero sigo manteniendo mi criterio de que mejor ahora que en tiempos pasados de la Historia... Y no hace falta poner ejemplos.



Sí, bueno, eso está claro. Pero, en mi opinión, las masas no están mucho menos aborregadas que en el pasado, al menos en proporción al nivel de desarrollo de la sociedad. Simplemente, los métodos de aborregamiento, pese a estar basados en los mismos principios esenciales que llevan usándose siglos, son más sofisticados, precisamente en consonancia con una sociedad más compleja y con un cierto nivel de formación.

El problema es que, aunque individualmente cada ser humano esté mucho más capacitado que hace siglos para tener una perspectiva crítica y escéptica sobre el mundo que le rodea, la gran mayoría de la población se rige por un comportamiento de manada que anula o, al menos, atenúa significativamente esa capacidad, de modo que en la práctica, como conjunto, la población es igualmente manipulable sin más que adaptar los medios a las características de la sociedad.

Por suerte, hay una minoría (me gustaría pensar que cada vez más amplia) de personas que huyen de ese comportamiento gregario y hacen uso de esa cada vez mayor posibilidad de pensamiento escéptico y crítico para formarse unas ideas fuera del grupo. Sin embargo, esta capacidad de pensamiento crítico hay que usarla con cuidado, sin exponerla demasiado en público, porque si no corremos el riesgo de ser señalados o incluso marginados.

Hay que tener en cuenta que vivimos en un sistema en el que lo que cuentan son las mayorías. Da igual que haya una minoría discrepante con el sistema, mientras quienes ostentan el poder puedan controlar la voluntad de la mitad más uno, ya tendrán el control de la sociedad, porque eso les legitimará en el "poder democrático" para controlar todos los recursos coercitivos del estado, de forma directa o indirecta. Sólo hay que "sensibilizar" adecuadamente a la población, hacer que la manada siga a los "líderes de opinión" para que lo que piense la mayoría entre dentro del rango de lo aceptable, y entonces que exista una minoría que no acepte el sistema será irrelevante.

Es como lo que ocurre en Matrix: aunque los humanos esclavizados podrían desenchufarse del sistema, la inmensa mayoría acepta Matrix e incluso lo abraza de manera inconsciente. Sólo hay una minoría que rechaza el sistema. Lo triste (y esperemos que esto no se corresponda con la realidad) es que aunque esa minoría cree que son los rebeldes que conocen la verdad y luchan contra el sistema, en realidad el sistema sabe perfectamente que existen y los mantienen a modo de disidencia bajo control.

Esto podría parecer una ida de olla en el mundo real de no ser porque internet es una de las principales vías de acceso e intercambio de información "no-oficial", y todos conocemos las filtraciones sobre programas de intervención de comunicaciones por parte de los gobiernos. Eso por no hablar del intercambio de esa información entre corporaciones y gobiernos. Como siempre, por nuestra seguridad. Vamos, no digo que los gobiernos estén espiando lo que decimos en este hilo, sólo digo que tienen la capacidad para hacerlo, y que se dé la circunstancia para ejecutar esa capacidad de forma legítima (o no) sólo depende de lo que acepte una sociedad que, como manada, tienen bajo control. Como estamos viendo, por ejemplo, con el asunto del dinero en efectivo. Lo que ayer nos parecía común e incluso positivo, mañana puede ser negativo e ilegal.

Por todo ello, sí, podemos decir que ahora estamos mejor que en el pasado, pero aún hay mucho margen de mejora. Entre otras cosas, porque hay muchas realidades que, aunque aparentemente garantizan que los ciudadanos tienen el control de lo que les pasa, realmente son todo apariencia y en la práctica son todo lo contrario. Empezando por el sistema supuestamente "democrático" en el que vivimos.

En fin, que a veces apetece mandarlo todo a freír espárragos e irse a vivir a una cabaña al monte a cuidar cabras.


----------



## frisch (3 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sí, bueno, eso está claro. .../... porque hay muchas realidades que, aunque aparentemente garantizan que los ciudadanos tienen el control de lo que les pasa, realmente son todo apariencia y en la práctica son todo lo contrario. Empezando por el sistema supuestamente "democrático" en el que vivimos.
> 
> En fin, que a veces apetece mandarlo todo a freír espárragos e irse a vivir a una cabaña al monte a cuidar cabras.



Jodé Fernando, te ha dado el buen cuarto de hora.

Tu comentario trae tela. Efectivamente, el sistema democrático no es tal porque es sencillamente el sistema de las mayorías manipulables.

Antes, las mayorías se sometían a golpe de martillo y de corneta, más tarde, las mayorías siguen siendo sometidas a golpe de elecciones (democráticas).

Es un tema que, de verdad, Fernando, me come las meninges.

Yo creo (y es solo una hipótesis): El poder se beneficia del egoísmo de la plebe, egoísmo que utiliza el poder en su propio beneficio

Dicho esto. Hay plebes y plebes.

Yo soy plebe pero a mi, mientras mis neuronas me den de si, no me la meten.

¿Quiere usted votar, opinar, valorar?

Váyase usted, a la mierda.

En cuanto a lo de mandar todo a freír espárragos e irse a vivir a una cabaña al monte a cuidar cabras, yo me apunto pero me temo que el monte ya es de "ellos" y las cabras transgénicas.

Un abrazo contertulio y amigo.

frisch


Edito: _Vaya, me he liado, no era Fernando sino Cusbe. Pido excusas tanto a Cusbe (a quien agradezco su comentario) como a Fernando._


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Te equivocas... yo suelo administrar mi tiempo en función de mis particulares intereses, aunque la verdad es que dentro de mis posibilidades. Bien, tu tienes una opinión sobre un determinado tema y yo difiero, de manera que cuando lo hago ya sabes lo que me importará... Dicho esto, y siempre desde el respeto, dejo una frase de Napoléon que refleja muy bien lo que yo pienso al respecto...

- "No hay que temer a los que tienen otra opinión, sino a aquellos que tienen otra opinión pero son demasiado cobardes para manifestarla."

# cusbe11: Bueno, felicitarte por tu comentario y que enriquece este hilo. En el fondo, pensamos lo mismo, aunque con pequeños "matices"...

- MÁXIMO ASESOR DE TRUMP ADVIERTE QUE HABRÁ UNA GUERRA CON CHINA Y OTRA EN ORIENTE MEDIO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

Edito: Pues, visto lo visto, yo también tendré que pedir disculpas al amigo frisch, ya que su comentario no iba dirigido a mí.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Feb 2017)

El martes en una sala prestada a tal efecto por el Banco de España, la jefa de la misión del FMI en España, presentó el informe del Fondo Monetario Internacional sobre la economía de nuestro país, con las previsiones de crecimiento y las recomendaciones para el Gobierno.

Sinceramente, quitando ideologías de por medio, vale la pena ver este vídeo - de hace un par de semanas- de un doctor en economía, Rafael Correa, en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid; hablando del impacto de las recetas de ese organismo FMI en su país, el trato dispensado por el mismo y otras menudencias que hasta pudiera ser un vaticinio de lo que vendrá. En la conferencia se muestran bastantes números y estadísticas para apoyar la argumentación. 

_____https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYWcVrtD6Bk

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 23:35 ----------

Hasta hace diez minutos tuve una pésima imagen de los habitantes de Utah, pues allí cerca del 60% de la población pertenecen a la iglesia de Jesucristo de los Santos de los Últimos Días, más conocidos como mormones. hace diez minutos he cambiado de opinión,¡¡ a lo mejor estos mormones no están tan alienados con esa fe tan rara !!.."un proyecto de ley presentado en Utah contempla fomentar el uso del oro y la plata como dinero y dar un paso hacia romper el monopolio de la Reserva Federal y el dinero".

Tenth Amendment Center Blog | Utah Bill Would Set Stage For State Gold and Silver Depository, Further Encourage Use of Metals as Money

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 23:47 ----------

Un interesante análisis en relación a la devaluación de Donalsd la guerra global de divisas y lo que podría significar para el oro. 

A Trump devaluation and global currency war? |

Como conclusión dice que Donald va a generar inflación por todo el mundo con lo que la demanda de oro se disparará como ya lo hizo en condiciones, que el autor indica son parecidas, en la década de 1970.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 23:50 ----------

Con «Estupor y temblores»: así es como el emperador del Sol Naciente exigía que sus súbditos se presentaran ante él. 
Así ha reaccionado Shinzo Abe, a la japonesa, delante del emperador del Sol Poniente
"Japón está preparando un paquete que dice podría generar 700.000 empleos en Estados Unidos"
Japan readies package for Trump to help create 700,000 U.S. jobs | Reuters


----------



## Intrader (4 Feb 2017)

Gran aportación "cusbe11", te felicito.



cusbe11 dijo:


> En fin, que a veces apetece mandarlo todo a freír espárragos e irse a vivir a una cabaña al monte a cuidar cabras.



Además de lo que han aportado otros por ahi arriba, comentar que la mentalidad de la sociedad "avanzada" está tan putrefacta que si decidieras irte a la montaña a intentar autoabastecerte con animales, huertas, árboles, placas fotovoltaicas, biomasa, aerogeneradores... para no tener que depender del sistema, comer sin químicos, cultivar el mundo interior y la mente, vivir tranquilo con tu familia y alejado del ruido... serias tildado por la sociedad como un ser "raro", "extraño", que "hace cosas que no son normales", "medio hippie-comunista" ....

En cambio, si decidieras meterte 17 horas en una oficina cerrada o un banco, para intentar ir ascendiendo en la jerarquía de la empresa, sin importar a quien pisoteas, todo el dia pendiente del trabajo, sobreviviendo a base de café, para intentar mantener un estatus de vida "alto", comprar cosas que no necesitas para intentar llenar con objetos materiales las carencias de tu triste y patética vida... serias visto por la sociedad como un "modelo a seguir", "trabajador", "exitoso" y que "necesitamos más gente como él"... 

La sociedad adora al esclavo y odia al ser libre. Adora a aquellas personas que son esclavos del trabajo y esclavos de los objetos materiales (una cosa es poseer objetos de valor y otra cosa muy distinta es que los objetos de valor te posean a ti y que necesites trabajar 17 horas al día en algo que no disfrutas para mantenerlos ). 

Es el mundo al revés.

Siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención este ejemplo. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Vale la pena leer este artículo...

- Lo que esconden los opositores a Trump: Lituania levantará, con fondos de la UE, un muro en su frontera con Rusia

Y también éste otro...

- Don't Blame Trump When the World Ends | Economic Prism

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante, especialmente para los más "plateros"...

Learning to Prosper in Silver - Jeff Nielson | Sprott Money

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 Feb 2017)

Interesante artículo.

A mi me parece probable que algún día el ratio oro/plata vuelva al sitio natural, cuando los que manipulan el precio dejen de hacerlo por el motivo que sea.

El hecho de que la plata, hoy en día, se produzca principalmente como subproducto de minas de otros metales como dice el artículo, les facilita la labor a los que controlan el precio. El decir, por muy baja que esté la plata, las minas de otros metales la siguen produciendo como subproducto y vendiendo al precio que sea, porque claro, no la van a tirar si les sale mezclada con cobre, oro, etc. 

Mis onzas de plata, algún día me darán una alegría, pienso ... (no tengo prisa)

Saludos



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante, especialmente para los más "plateros"...
> 
> Learning to Prosper in Silver - Jeff Nielson | Sprott Money
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2017)

Hola, amador: El ratio histórico de la Plata vs Oro va a ser muy difícil que se diera en las actuales condiciones. Me explico: si el Sistema se encamina hacia su "final" o hacia lo que se "inventen" para evitarlo, pues el Oro va a ser uno de los principales activos y que más valor deberían adquirir.

Ahora bien, si el Sistema se prolonga continuando con la "patada adelante" y consigue perdurar bastante más en el tiempo, pues éste correría a favor de la Plata, ya que sería más escasa y cara de extraer... por tanto, SÍ que ésta debería recortar ampliamente el actual ratio y que ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que me parece exagerado.

En cualquier caso, la Plata forma una parte importante de mi Patrimonio y por "algo" será... Y yo lo llamo "percepciones".

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante, especialmente para los más "plateros"...
> 
> Learning to Prosper in Silver - Jeff Nielson | Sprott Money
> 
> Saludos.



Ciertamente interesante, este tal Jeff Nielson les llama el sindicato del crimen, Andy Hoffman el cartel ... pues bien Andy plantea en su último artículo un indicio interesante respecto a los conjurados contra los metales, esta es mi denominación, "los conjurados metaleros".

Respecto lo que pasó el viernes dice textualmente en el sexto párrafo:

""
"Confía en mí, si el cártel está fallando para aplastar a los metales preciosos en un día en que el informe de empleo fue supuestamente “genial”, el resto de los participantes del mercado decididamente ya conocen que se trata de lo contrario. Mucho menos, en los mercados de divisas y bonos -que en voz alta y clara- están cuestionando cada vez más la expectativa de la Fed (ridícula, imposible, propagandista) de las tres subidas de tasas este año."""

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10331116544H11690&redirect=False


Si no fuera por qué tengo todo mi capital en ETF's apalancados y tengo que recuperar un 65% de pérdida, me compraba unos soberanos este lunes


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante... y más que se va a poner... ¿Apostamos?

- A Trump devaluation and global currency war?

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (5 Feb 2017)

Habrá que tener fichada a ese website:



goldseek.com dijo:


> "...
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the United States can no longer devalue the dollar as effortlessly (with the stroke of pen) as if the world were still on a dollar-based gold standard
> 
> ...



Así deberían ser los telediarios. Claro, meridiano y sin mandangas: generan inflacción interior, pero como es un país con gran capacidad de exportación, en lugar de exportar dicha inflacción mediante el dolar, lo hacen a través de los productos que se exportan.

¿Como se las gastan no?


----------



## frisch (5 Feb 2017)

"Fuera de tema"

Fuera de tema pero creo que puede interesar a alguno de los contertulios.

Hoy, pensando en como ha cambiado el mundo, me he acordado de los canelones que preparaba mi madre con las sobras de la víspera. La víspera comíamos guisado de carne con patatas (lo que en Suramérica llaman carne mechada) y con lo que sobraba, más una salsa bechamel, al día siguiente comíamos canelones.

Riquísimos.

Había una continuidad, un hilo conductor, por lo menos en lo que al condumio se refiere.

Hoy en día ese hilo conductor se ha roto.

Se ha roto porque ya no se vive (hablo en general) en la continuidad teniendo como referencia el pasado, sino, monda y lirondamente, en la búsqueda frenética (de frenopático) de ¿y mañana qué? ¿cuánto gano mañana?

Yo que soy un cocinitas, sé que para hacer unos canelones con las sobras de la víspera, añadiéndoles una salsa bechamel y dejándolos dorar en el horno, hace falta tiempo.

Si en algo ha cambiado el mundo es que nos han robado el tiempo.

Es la repera, porque nos dijeron que con el desarrollo viviríamos mejor cuando, en realidad, nos han robado lo más importante: el tiempo y, a cambio, nos dicen que nuestros tiempos son mejores que los tiempos de los canelones preparados con las sobras de la víspera.

¡Que venga Dios y lo vea!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sencillamente, DEMOLEDOR... Y no hace mucho que debatimos sobre este tema y la mayoría nos acercamos a lo que indica el extenso informe que anexo.

www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos8/Calentamiento global.pdf

De "obligada" lectura. Y si han falsificado éstos datos, qué no habrán hecho con otros... Estamos inmersos dentro de un "Matrix" que sólo unos pocos percibimos.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Feb 2017)

Calentamiento global , enfriamiento global ,,, o nada de nada , movimientos normales a vistas de 2000 años ,,,
gracias Fernando por el articulo , pero me cuesta creerlo , pero podría ser , nos han engañado con infinidad de cosas , porque no con esto?
Juegan con un tema que nadie se pone a comprobar la autenticidad de los datos , y claro , nos la pueden meter ,,, tanto los unos como los otros.

trump esta en contra del cambio climático no ? si es verdad que han estado manipulando datos tantas décadas , no permitirán que venga este individuo y les tire el tinglado por los suelos en poco tiempo ,,,,ienso:ienso:


----------



## kikepm (5 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sencillamente, DEMOLEDOR... Y no hace mucho que debatimos sobre este tema y la mayoría nos acercamos a lo que indica el extenso informe que anexo.
> 
> www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos8/Calentamiento global.pdf
> 
> ...



Buenísimo.

El punto 10 incide sobre el tema del climagate y el ajuste sistemático y tramposo de series de datos que fue revelado en los emails de los mentirosos calentólogos.

Cada vez tengo más claro que este cuento chino desaparecerá por si solo en 20 o 30 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Efectivamente, el informe es buenísimo y, además, te diré que "presumo" de conocer un poco la Historia y me he encontrado con cantidad de pasajes de la misma que desmontan totalmente el "montaje" que hay detrás de esa "historieta" del "Cambio climático"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (5 Feb 2017)

Aquí un forero le desmonta los 10 puntos a este señor.

Out of curiosity, are any of these anti-global warming points at all valid? : climate

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sencillamente, DEMOLEDOR... Y no hace mucho que debatimos sobre este tema y la mayoría nos acercamos a lo que indica el extenso informe que anexo.
> 
> www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos8/Calentamiento global.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Feb 2017)

El último post de Unai del 29/01, muy y muy interesante 

Trump y la nueva estrategia | Unai Gaztelumendi

La tesis es que sostiene es que Donald tiene instrucciones del "Deep State" para acercarse a Valdimir y sacarlo de esa pseudoalianza con Xi, alianza Chino-Rusa.

Se lee fácil, hay aspectos sorprendentes, como este párrafo en el que indica que la capacidad del ejercito de Vladimir a día de hoy es superior:

"El fracaso de esta estrategia y el cambio de rumbo Trumpiano se ha debido al poderoso ejército Ruso, en muchos aspectos más sofisticado que el americano. Sus S-400 y los state of the art S-500 les dan que pensar a los warmonguers pentaguianos. Y los últimos MIG, más avanzados que el F-35 (este último todavía estando en fase de desarrollo ya es obsoleto…) chupando billones de USD del presupuesto. He oído que Trump quiere revisar este agujero sin fondo."

Vale la pena leerlo.


----------



## el juli (6 Feb 2017)

Yo no sé ni creo que pueda saber nunca si lo del calentamiento global es mentira o no.

Pero para mí lo trascendente es que el NWO lo va a utilizar para machacarnos la vida.... más todavía.... y habrá tontos que aplaudan con las orejas su propia esclavitud


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sencillamente, DEMOLEDOR... Y no hace mucho que debatimos sobre este tema y la mayoría nos acercamos a lo que indica el extenso informe que anexo.
> 
> www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos8/Calentamiento global.pdf
> 
> ...



El cambio climático es un hecho. El calentamiento del planeta es un hecho. Pero, al contrario de lo que sugiere ese documento (que no voy a entrar a rebatir porque ya he tenido discusiones con negacionistas en el pasado en estos foros y siempre han acabado igual), no hace falta fiarse de datos de la NASA ni de grandes organismos. A lo largo de todo el planeta hay miles y miles de estaciones meteorológicas, muchas de ellas gestionadas por ciudadanos, que pueden usarse para corroborar la tendencia del clima. Aquí podéis acceder a más de 1200 gestionadas por no-profesionales a lo largo de toda España:

Meteoclimatic

Muchas de ellas están perfectamente catalogadas, y sus responsables aparecen con nombres y apellidos. Estoy segurísimo de que, si realmente tenéis interés, podéis quedar con algún responsable de estación meteorológica cerca de donde vivís y os explicará y enseñará datos para aburrir. Webs como ésa hay relativas al resto del mundo, con información de miles de aficionados a la meteorología que hacen observaciones con sus propios instrumentos automatizados, las publican en tiempo real y hacen registros históricos.

Los que negáis el cambio climático, ¿creéis que los miles y miles de voluntarios en todo el planeta están unidos en una gran conspiración para falsificar los datos de forma compatible con un cambio climático? ¿Por qué no hay entidades "negacionistas" que ofrezcan sus propios datos contrastables y verificables por terceros? Con la de intereses que hay de por medio, el coste de distribuir cientos de garitas meteorológicas automatizadas por todo el planeta que cualquiera pueda corroborar es comparativamente despreciable.

Y bueno, esto si vamos a fuentes no oficiales, de voluntarios. Si queréis obtener datos más "oficiales", aquí los tenéis:

Where can I find historical raw weather data? - Stack Overflow

Pero claro, sobre estos datos algunos dirán que están manipulados, así que ciñámonos a los voluntarios con quienes podéis quedar para tomar un refrigerio y que os expliquen lo que observan. A poco que sean mínimamente veteranos, seguro que os podrán dar datos hasta hartar.

No existe ninguna conspiración, entre otras cosas, porque verificar que los datos defendidos por la conspiración son reales tiene un coste proporcionalmente absurdo, y hay miles de fuentes de datos no oficiales que también tendrían que estar en el ajo. Es algo parecido a la conspiración acerca de si el hombre pisó la Luna o no: hay información y explicaciones que corroboran la versión "oficial" para aburrir, pero si alguien sigue sin creerse que el hombre llegase a la Luna, quizás la explicación más convincente es que los soviéticos no denunciaran el engaño. A no ser que también formaran parte de la conspiración planetaria :fiufiu:


----------



## vpsn (6 Feb 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gracias por la noticia, es con diferencia una de las noticias más importante del año para mi.



Menos mal! Hace un anyo estaba en Alemania con dinero ganado legalmente en un pais de fuera de UE, pues bien al final la unica manera de hacer una transferencia a mi cuenta Europea fue por Western Union, haciendo cola junto con Turcos, Indios, Pakistanies, Rusos y demas...


----------



## kikepm (6 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El cambio climático es un hecho. El calentamiento del planeta es un hecho...
> 
> Los que negáis el cambio climático...



Este es un ejemplo de uno de los aspectos que andan mal en el sector de los calentólogos. Presumís que los excépticos pensamos que no existe el cambio climático, lo que de por si ya hace dudar en buena medida el argumento pro calentamiento global de origen humano.

No creo que haya nadie que haga algo como negar el cambio climático, sin embargo no es raro leer y oir comentarios como este.

Por abundar en los otros aspectos en que yerra el sector calentólogo, están estos otros:

- negar el debate científico. Algo terroríficamente común y que pretende situar a los escépticos en el lado oscuro de la luna, como si de herejes se trataran. Precisamente algunas de las dudas provienen de la actitud absolutamente anticientífica de quien pretende negar el debate climático, que por supuesto existe.

- Aducir que existe consenso y, lo que es aún más grave, pretender que el consenso es un argumento científico. No ha existido ni existirá filósofo de la ciencia relevante para el cual el conseso sea significativo. El consenso en ciencia existe porque una realidad del mundo de las ciencias naturales se ha demostrado por medio de ensayos y experimentos, *pero la inversa no es cierta*. No entender esto es MUY SIGNIFICATIVO e indica sin la menor duda que la postura calentóloga responde a un programa político.



cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hay entidades "negacionistas" que ofrezcan sus propios datos contrastables y verificables por terceros?



No se, ummmm, ¿acaso porque la carga de prueba de cualquier aserto científico recae sobre quien lo realiza? ienso:

Sutilezas sin importancia para un calentólogo... ::




cusbe11 dijo:


> No existe ninguna conspiración, entre otras cosas, porque verificar que los datos defendidos por la conspiración son reales tiene un coste proporcionalmente absurdo, y hay miles de fuentes de datos no oficiales que también tendrían que estar en el ajo. Es algo parecido a la conspiración acerca de si el hombre pisó la Luna o no: hay información y explicaciones que corroboran la versión "oficial" para aburrir, pero si alguien sigue sin creerse que el hombre llegase a la Luna, quizás la explicación más convincente es que los soviéticos no denunciaran el engaño. A no ser que también formaran parte de la conspiración planetaria :fiufiu:



Mezclas churras con merinas, clásica táctica para evitar debatir lo que el informe que ha posteado Fernando indica. 

Si en verdad quereis enfrentar la verdad, no teneis más que refutar cada una de las ideas que se exponen en él.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Supongo que ya recuerdas cómo acabó el debate sobre el "Cambio climático" que se desarrolló en este hilo y donde los "negacionistas" nos impusimos claramente. Y es una lástima que el conforero cusbe11 no andará por este hilo por aquel entonces... Ahora bien, como ya indiqué en su momento tengo la suficiente experiencia en conocer buena parte de la Historia para haberme encontrado con episodios que desacreditan totalmente lo del "Cambio climático". Es más, hay estudios muy científicos, por tanto "oficialistas", que también son contrarios a ese postulado y dejo una simple "muestra"...

- www.divulgameteo.es/fotos/meteoroteca/Óptimo-Medieval-Navegación.pdf

En lo que a mí respecta lo tengo CLARÍSIMO y no tengo el más mínimo interés en convencer a NADIE. 

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Supongo que ya recuerdas cómo acabó el debate sobre el "Cambio climático" que se desarrolló en este hilo y donde los "negacionistas" nos impusimos claramente. Y es una lástima que el conforero cusbe11 no andará por este hilo por aquel entonces... Ahora bien, como ya indiqué en su momento tengo la suficiente experiencia en conocer buena parte de la Historia para haberme encontrado con episodios que desacreditan totalmente lo del "Cambio climático". Es más, hay estudios muy científicos, por tanto "oficialistas", que también son contrarios a ese postulado y dejo una simple "muestra"...
> 
> - www.divulgameteo.es/fotos/meteoroteca/Óptimo-Medieval-Navegación.pdf
> 
> ...



El óptimo medieval no desacredita el cambio climático. El clima puede cambiar por múltiples causas (aisladas y combinadas), y el clima de este planeta ha cambiado multitud de ocasiones, lo cual no desacredita el hecho de que el clima actualmente esté cambiando de manera especialmente notable, y que las mediciones realizadas tanto por fuentes oficiales como no-oficiales, sean consistentes entre sí y corroboren el cambio climático. Otra cosa es el origen antropogénico de dicho cambio, como diré después.



kikepm dijo:


> No creo que haya nadie que haga algo como negar el cambio climático, sin embargo no es raro leer y oir comentarios como este.



Entre los negacionistas hay quienes reconocen que "algo raro" está pasando con el clima pero creen que no hay evidencia suficiente para establecer una relación causa-efecto entre la actividad humana y dicho cambio, luego hay quienes reconocen que el clima está cambiando pero que es algo natural, y finalmente hay quienes niegan que el clima esté cambiando (o al menos que lo haga según lo difundido) y afirman que las mediciones y los "datos oficiales" están manipulados (véase el informe citado por el compañero). Creo que a grandes rasgos no me dejo ninguna postura fuera.

Simplemente utilicé esas palabras por economía del lenguaje, para evitar tener que aclarar todo el párrafo anterior. Pero vamos, que rectifico y reemplazo las palabras que utilicé por el párrafo previo.



kikepm dijo:


> - negar el debate científico. Algo terroríficamente común y que pretende situar a los escépticos en el lado oscuro de la luna, como si de herejes se trataran. Precisamente algunas de las dudas provienen de la actitud absolutamente anticientífica de quien pretende negar el debate climático, que por supuesto existe.
> 
> - Aducir que existe consenso y, lo que es aún más grave, pretender que el consenso es un argumento científico. No ha existido ni existirá filósofo de la ciencia relevante para el cual el conseso sea significativo. El consenso en ciencia existe porque una realidad del mundo de las ciencias naturales se ha demostrado por medio de ensayos y experimentos, *pero la inversa no es cierta*. No entender esto es MUY SIGNIFICATIVO e indica sin la menor duda que la postura calentóloga responde a un programa político.



Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que la postura oficial sea "la correcta" por el hecho de que haya consenso. Tampoco he negado el debate científico.

Simplemente, el forero ha publicado un enlace a un informe en el que, entre otras cosas, se niega la validez de los datos oficiales, y yo he proporcionado enlaces a miles de fuentes de datos, oficiales y no-oficiales, que permiten verificar si las mediciones en todo el planeta son compatibles con un cambio climático.

También he puesto de manifiesto lo tremendamente sencillo (teniendo en cuenta los intereses afectados) que sería obtener y publicar otros datos distintos de los "oficiales" que sean verificables y contrastables por cualquiera.

Vamos, que lejos de negar el debate científico, animo a cualquier entidad que lo crea oportuno a realizar sus propias mediciones verificables y contrastables para contradecir los datos "oficiales".



kikepm dijo:


> No se, ummmm, ¿acaso porque la carga de prueba de cualquier aserto científico recae sobre quien lo realiza? ienso:



Si te sirve de consuelo, yo no creo que haya certeza absoluta de una relación de causalidad entre la actividad humana y todo el cambio climático, sobre el que sí tengo la certeza de que se está produciendo.

Ahora bien, sí que creo que la mencionada relación de causalidad es altamente probable. Y teniendo en cuenta que planeta sólo tenemos éste, y que reducir la contaminación es algo beneficioso en múltiples ámbitos como la salud humana, me parece que no está de más actuar según un principio de precaución y, en caso de equivocarnos, hacerlo por haber sido demasiado precavidos. Lo contrario puede tener consecuencias catastróficas y difícilmente reparables.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2017)

Hola, cusbe11: Te recuerdo que en tiempos "modernos" NUNCA en el planeta hubo más contaminación que cuando se desarrolló la 2ª Guerra Mundial... Supongo que estarás de acuerdo con ello, ¿No?

Eso no quita, efectivamente, para que todos procurásemos ser más consecuentes en cuanto a intentar contaminar lo menos posible y evitar así una mayor degradación del medio ambiente. Lo contrario sería adoptar una postura totalmente imbécil. Ahora bien, está también muy claro quiénes favorecen lo que está sucediendo: Corporaciones, Gobiernos, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cusbe11: Te recuerdo que en tiempos "modernos" NUNCA en el planeta hubo más contaminación que cuando se desarrolló la 2ª Guerra Mundial... Supongo que estarás de acuerdo con ello, ¿No?



No tengo ni idea sobre esa información, ¿tienes datos al respecto de alguna fuente contrastable? ¿De qué tipo de contaminación estamos hablando? Por cierto, te recuerdo (por si las moscas) que el CO2 no es el gas que más contribuye al efecto invernadero.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2017)

Hola, cusbe11: Es cuestión de aplicar el "sentido común" y un amplio conocimiento histórico de lo sucedido durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial: ¿Sabes los petroleros, aparte de otros buques, que se hundieron? Añade la contaminación que hubo por aire, tierra y mar por los efectos producidos de la utilización masiva de la maquinaría de guerra. Y añade las tres bombas atómicas, que no fueron sólo dos...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El óptimo medieval no desacredita el cambio climático.



No, desacredita una afirmación insistente, que asistimos a un cambio climático sin precedentes, lo cual es FALSO a la luz del OCM. Por tanto, si los registros actuales de temperaturas son similares, incluso inferiores, a los de hace 1000 años, a que viene tanto alarmismo por parte de los calentólogos. Obviamente *responde a una agenda política*, es decir, una agenda no científica, que es reforzada por los medios.


El clima puede cambiar por múltiples causas (aisladas y combinadas), y el clima de este planeta ha cambiado multitud de ocasiones, lo cual no desacredita el hecho de que el clima actualmente esté cambiando de manera especialmente *notable*,​
El OCM refuta esto que acabas de decir.


Entre los negacionistas hay quienes reconocen que "algo raro" está pasando con el clima pero creen que no hay evidencia suficiente para establecer una relación causa-efecto entre la actividad humana y dicho cambio, luego hay quienes reconocen que el clima está cambiando pero que es algo natural, y finalmente hay quienes niegan que el clima no está cambiando (o no en la medida difundida) y afirman que las mediciones y los "datos oficiales" están manipulados (véase el informe citado por el compañero). Creo que a grandes rasgos no me dejo ninguna postura fuera.​
Vuelves a equivocarte, y lo haces en razón al uso de los términos cambio climático. Lo que algunos niegan no es el cambio climático, como podría nadie negarlo, es demencial que los calentólogos insistais en semejante absurdo. Lo que se niega es el "calentamiento global" en algunos casos. No el cambio climático. El clima siempre cambia. Pero el calentamiento no siempre se produce. No se si se entiede, me parece algo del nivel de un niño de 3 años, pero se insiste en ello.


Simplemente, el forero ha publicado un enlace a un informe en el que, entre otras cosas, se niega la validez de los datos oficiales, y yo he proporcionado enlaces a miles de fuentes de datos, oficiales y no-oficiales, que permiten verificar si las mediciones en todo el planeta son compatibles con un cambio climático.​
Correcto, pero esto no refuta lo que se expone en el informe. Si la acusación es a la manipulación de series de datos históricas sobre temperaturas, la respuesta debe ir en el sentido de refutar esa manipulación, no en el de aportar nuevos datos. 


También he puesto de manifiesto lo tremendamente sencillo (teniendo en cuenta los intereses afectados) que sería obtener y publicar otros datos distintos de los "oficiales" que sean verificables y contrastables por cualquiera.

Vamos, que lejos de negar el debate científico, animo a cualquier entidad que lo crea oportuno a realizar sus propias mediciones verificables y contrastables para contradecir los datos "oficiales".​

Otro absurdo. Ya existen series de datos sobre temperatura, de las que se afirma que la NASA y otros han manipulado sistemáticamente. Esto es a lo que hay que responder.


Ahora bien, sí que creo que la mencionada relación de causalidad es altamente probable. Y teniendo en cuenta que planeta sólo tenemos éste, y que reducir la contaminación es algo beneficioso en múltiples ámbitos como la salud humana, me parece que no está de más actuar según un principio de precaución y, en caso de equivocarnos, hacerlo por haber sido demasiado precavidos. Lo contrario puede tener consecuencias catastróficas y difícilmente reparables.​
Este tipo de postura generalizada es errónea. De lo que se trata es de si debemos ejercer acciones globales, cuyas consecuencias pueden ser fatales para muchos millones de personas, en razón a un calentamiento del planeta provocado por el aumento de CO2 atmósférico provocado por el hombre. Si la situación es tal que ese calentamiento no se está produciendo, o no es causado por el hombre o, incluso, aún siendo cierto su cuantía podría ser menos perjudicial que las políticas que serían necesarias para mitigarlo o reducirlo.

Se trata de un análisis de coste-beneficio que aún no he visto asumir por ningún ecologista. Los costes de oportunidad pueden ser tan grandes como para condenar a sociedades pobres a un atraso importante.


----------



## amador (6 Feb 2017)

Hola kikepm,

Por si te había pasado desapercibido unos post más arriba, te enlazo otra vez lo que solicitas. Es un forero experto que rebate punto por punto, los 10 puntos del informe que indicas.

https://www.reddit.com/r/climate/comments/55auc6/out_of_curiosity_are_any_of_these_antiglobal/

No lo enlazo por convencerte ni entrar en el debate, solo porque lo has mencionado expresamente en tu post en la frase "refutar cada una de las ideas que se exponen ...", y justamente está ahí, del 1 al 10.

Saludos





kikepm dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas, clásica táctica para evitar debatir lo que el informe que ha posteado Fernando indica.
> 
> Si en verdad quereis enfrentar la verdad, no teneis más que refutar cada una de las ideas que se exponen en él.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Feb 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No, desacredita una afirmación insistente, que asistimos a un cambio climático sin precedentes, lo cual es FALSO a la luz del OCM. Por tanto, si los registros actuales de temperaturas son similares, incluso inferiores, a los de hace 1000 años, a que viene tanto alarmismo por parte de los calentólogos. Obviamente *responde a una agenda política*, es decir, una agenda no científica, que es reforzada por los medios.



El hecho de que las temperaturas actuales sean o no inferiores a las de hace 1000 años es indiferente, porque las causas que produjeron la temperatura hace 1000 años no tienen por qué ser las mismas que las que producen la temperatura ahora. Así pues, si el cambio climático actual está causado por la actividad humana y ésta no se modifica, es probable que la temperatura pueda seguir subiendo. Y entonces es cuando sería conveniente aplicar el principio de precaución ya descrito.



kikepm dijo:


> Vuelves a equivocarte, y lo haces en razón al uso de los términos cambio climático. Lo que *algunos* niegan no es el cambio climático, como podría nadie negarlo, es demencial que los calentólogos insistais en semejante absurdo. Lo que se niega es el "calentamiento global" en algunos casos. No el cambio climático. El clima siempre cambia. Pero el calentamiento no siempre se produce. No se si se entiede, me parece algo del nivel de un niño de 3 años, pero se insiste en ello.



A estas alturas, he visto negacionistas negar diferentes cosas. Antes hice un resumen de las que me parecían más importantes. Veo que tengo que agregar una cuarta categoría, o matizar una de las ya listadas. Gracias por la aclaración.



kikepm dijo:


> Correcto, pero esto no refuta lo que se expone en el informe. Si la acusación es a la manipulación de series de datos históricas sobre temperaturas, la respuesta debe ir en el sentido de refutar esa manipulación, no en el de aportar nuevos datos.



He ofrecido un listado de cientos de estaciones meteorológicas (sólo en España, en otros países ocurre lo mismo) no-profesionales y no-oficiales cuyos responsables están identificados con nombres y apellidos y a los que puedes visitar para que te enseñen sus datos que, salvo novedad, no son incompatibles con los "oficiales". En todo el mundo hay miles de estaciones meteorológicas no-oficiales que publican sus datos. Salvo que estés sugiriendo que absolutamente todos son partícipes de la conspiración a nivel planetario y que, entre todos esos miles de estaciones meteorológicas no-oficiales, no haya ninguna que sea propiedad de alguna entidad negacionista dispuesta a obtener los datos "reales" que contradigan a los "oficiales".



kikepm dijo:


> Otro absurdo. Ya existen series de datos sobre temperatura, de las que se afirma que la NASA y otros han manipulado sistemáticamente. Esto es a lo que hay que responder.



Incluso considerando eso como bueno (no voy a entrar en la discusión), medir la temperatura de la atmósfera no es algo que sólo pueda hacer la NASA con satélites. Si se trata de obtener los datos "reales" frente a los "oficiales", te remito a lo que acabo de decir sobre las estaciones meteorológicas.



kikepm dijo:


> De lo que se trata es de si debemos ejercer acciones globales, cuyas consecuencias pueden ser fatales para muchos millones de personas, en razón a un calentamiento del planeta provocado por el aumento de CO2 atmósférico provocado por el hombre.



¿Cuáles son las "consecuencias fatales" para "muchos millones de personas" que tiene reducir la contaminación atmosférica?


----------



## kikepm (6 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El hecho de que las temperaturas actuales sean o no inferiores a las de hace 1000 años es indiferente, porque las causas que produjeron la temperatura hace 1000 años no tienen por qué ser las mismas que las que producen la temperatura ahora...



Obviamente no. Pero como puede nadie en su sano juicio suponer que la variabilidad en temperatura de un 10% sobre los máximos acontecidos hace 13.000 años son debidos a la actividad humana y no a un movimiento errático dentro de un ciclo completamente natural. Hay *arrogancia* en vuestro razonamiento.

Si hace 13.000 el aumento de temperatura era un 1000% superior al que se da ahora, suponiendo ciertos las series de datos, ¿como es posible afirmar que el aumento actual es debido a la acción humana, al aumento del CO2 inducido por el hombre y que supone un porcentaje menor sobre el total?



cusbe11 dijo:


> Salvo que estés sugiriendo que absolutamente todos son partícipes de la conspiración a nivel planetario y...



Es irrelevante el dato que aportas. El quid es si es cierto o no que las series de datos temporales han sido manipuladas en el sentido descrito por el informe que ha aportado Fernando. Y que refuerzan los correos publicados del Climagate, donde "científicos" del IPCC describían la forma en que debían ser manipulados los datos, conspiraban contra científicos que eran excépticos sobre el calentamiento global y, en definitiva, realizaban acciones bastante anticientíficas.



cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las "consecuencias fatales" para "muchos millones de personas" que tiene reducir la contaminación atmosférica?



No. Que tiene "reducir la emisión de CO2 atmosférico" a los niveles requeridos para eliminar supuestamente la causa de aumento de temperaturas global.

Por ejemplo, ello requerirá prohibir o limitar el uso de combustibles fósiles y la creación de energía eléctrica por medios más baratos que permitirían sacar de la pobreza a países que aún se encuentran en una situación de pobreza extrema. 

Y ello afecta a la vida y a la muerte de millones de personas.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Feb 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Obviamente no. Pero como puede nadie en su sano juicio suponer que la variabilidad en temperatura de un 10% sobre los máximos acontecidos hace 13.000 años son debidos a la actividad humana y no a un movimiento errático dentro de un ciclo completamente natural. Hay *arrogancia* en vuestro razonamiento.



Es decir, que estás estableciendo/descartando relaciones de causalidad sin tener una prueba empírica que corrobore/refute dicha relación de causalidad. Eso me suena a...



kikepm dijo:


> Si hace 13.000 el aumento de temperatura era un 1000% superior al que se da ahora, suponiendo ciertos las series de datos, ¿como es posible afirmar que el aumento actual es debido a la acción humana, al aumento del CO2 inducido por el hombre y que supone un porcentaje menor sobre el total?



Eso deberías preguntárselo a alguien que defienda que es totalmente seguro que el cambio climático es antropogénico. Yo ya he dicho que no estoy totalmente seguro, pero que considero que es lo suficientemente probable como para usar el principio de cautela ya descrito.



kikepm dijo:


> Es irrelevante el dato que aportas. El quid es si es cierto o no que las series de datos temporales han sido manipuladas en el sentido descrito por el informe que ha aportado Fernando.



Si el clima está cambiando de acuerdo a los datos oficiales es algo que puede corroborarse con una red de garitas meteorológicas repartidas por el planeta, algo que tiene un coste ridículo en relación a los intereses involucrados. Y es algo que nadie ha hecho, pese a que sobre el cambio climático lleva hablándose unas décadas.

Lo que diga o no un informe es irrelevante. Los datos oficiales son los que son, y si están manipulados, se puede demostrar con facilidad.



kikepm dijo:


> Por ejemplo, ello requerirá prohibir o limitar el uso de combustibles fósiles y la creación de energía eléctrica por medios más baratos que permitirían sacar de la pobreza a países que aún se encuentran en una situación de pobreza extrema.
> 
> Y ello afecta a la vida y a la muerte de millones de personas.



¿Te refieres a países como China, que están intentando por todos los medios posibles hacer la transición a las renovables, porque los ciudadanos están enfermando o muriendo debido a los dramáticos problemas de contaminación de las ciudades? Los combustibles fósiles han sido baratos la mayor parte del tiempo, pero en buena medida porque no han asumido estas y otras externalidades. Ahora mismo, las renovables son más rentables que los combustibles fósiles sin subsidios en buena parte del planeta. Y no matan a la gente. Aunque ese es otro debate. Pero vamos, jamás pensaría que llegaría a leer a alguien afirmar que reducir la contaminación puede matar a millones de personas porque se dejarían de quemar (ilusoriamente baratos) combustibles fósiles.


----------



## kikepm (6 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es decir, que estás estableciendo/descartando relaciones de causalidad sin tener una prueba empírica que corrobore/refute dicha relación de causalidad. Eso me suena a...



Me parece que no estás entendiendo lo que he afirmado. Que sostener que el cambio climático es de origen antropogénico es mucho suponer cuando hace 13000 años, un suspiro en cuanto a tiempo climático se refiere, la temperatura global era unos 5º superior a la actual, y ello sin aumento antropogénico de CO2 atmosférico.

LA arrogancia, la suposición de causalidad, está en vuestro lado.



cusbe11 dijo:


> pese a que sobre el cambio climático lleva hablándose unas décadas.



No tantas. Debes ser muy joven, al menos más que yo. TE aseguro que, y puedes comprobarlo por ti mismo, a finales de los 70 se hablaba de que nos encaminábamos a una glaciación. No es broma, era algo habitual en medios de divulgación científica.

Lo cual me lleva a pensar lo ridículo que es hablar de cambio climático en relación a 20 o 30 años. Cualquiera que haya tratado series temporales de datos de larga duración sabe que las tendencias no se definen en periodos muy cortos de tiempo y, desde luego, 25 años es un periodo MUY CORTO desde el punto de vista del clima.



cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que diga o no un informe es irrelevante. Los datos oficiales son los que son, y si están manipulados, se puede demostrar con facilidad.



No puedes estar diciendo esto en serio. Si la realidad fuera evidente no haría falta el debate, ni existiría algo así como corrientes de pensamiento. Todos la veríamos lisa y llanamente, sin más necesidad de discusión.



cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a países como China, que están intentando por todos los medios posibles hacer la transición a las renovables...



No, me refiero a que los países en vías de desarrollo necesitarán quemar combustibles fósiles para producir electricidad con la que calentar sus hogares, alimentar sus quirófanos u otras mil funciones necesarias para elevar su nivel de vida y su expectativa de vida.

Si tan sencillo fuera, en los países más avanzados del mundo no se quemarían ya combustibles fósiles y todo se haría por medios renovables lo que, sin duda, no es el caso ni de lejos.

Exigir a países pobres usar tecnología cara que no poseen en un brindis al sol.


----------



## Tons (6 Feb 2017)

Buena noches a todos

Respecto al cambio climático llevo bastante tiempo pensando que lo van a usar como excusa para reducir y mucho el uso de energía (petróleo en especial) entre los ciudadanos por la llegada del Peak Oil. 

Os pongo un enlace de rankia del blog de Knownuthing, seguro que la mayoría ya lo conoceis pero bueno por si queda algún despistado.

Game over? - Knownuthing - Rankia

Vale mucho la pena leerlo desde el principio, sus post trantan sobre peak oil y el cambio climático.

Un saludo a todos.

Posdata.
Por cosas como esta es por lo que os digo que vale mucho la pena leerlo, esto es una respuesta a una pregunta que le hacen en su blog.... a mi me dio mucho que pensar.

-Knownuthing
en respuesta a balcubicu
28 de febrero de 2016 (02:17)

Balbicu,

Si te sirve de consuelo, no hemos hecho nada que no estuviéramos programados biológicamente para hacer. Todo ser vivo, desde las bacterias a nosotros viene programado para expandirse tan deprisa como lo 

permita su índice reproductivo hasta el límite de los recursos disponibles. Si no lo hiciera se extinguiría rápido ante los que sí lo hacen.

Los colapsos poblacionales por agotamiento de recursos son el pan de cada día en la naturaleza, y conozco decenas de ejemplos que podría darte, desde las langostas a los lemingos pasando por los pinzones de 

Darwin de los que hablaba en El problema de la población humana. Pero en realidad lo que no conozco es un solo ejemplo de animal (o ser vivo) que no lo hiciera.

Imagínate cuando la población del mundo era de un millón de personas, allá por el paleolítico, una cifra similar a la de otros mamíferos grandes de la época. Imagina que 999.000 tienen el sentido común de 

decidir ser sostenibles y tener solo 4 hijos que es la cifra de reemplazo dado que la vida está chunga y la mitad de los hijos no llega a adulto. Imagina que los otros 1000 no piensan así y deciden tener 6 

hijos. Con un tiempo de generación de 25 años, en tan solo 725 años, los descendientes de esos 1000 serían 127 millones y se habrían comido con patatas a los 999.000 descendientes de los originales. "La gran 

limitación de la humanidad es no entender el poder de la función exponencial" (Albert Bartlett). Si te autocontrolas eres inmediatamente eliminado del tablero de juego evolutivo. Expandirse al máximo aunque 

después se colapse es la estrategia ganadora para la naturaleza, porque los supervivientes del colapso son todos descendientes de los que crecieron exponencialmente mientras hubo recursos para ello.

Sencillamente nunca tuvimos otro destino, y si realmente la vida en el Universo es abundante, esa es la razón de que no hayamos encontrado a nadie. El crecimiento exponencial es una propiedad intrínseca de 

la vida, y el colapso es la otra cara de la misma moneda.

Un saludo.


----------



## cusbe11 (7 Feb 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Me parece que no estás entendiendo lo que he afirmado. Que sostener que el cambio climático es de origen antropogénico es mucho suponer cuando hace 13000 años, un suspiro en cuanto a tiempo climático se refiere, la temperatura global era unos 5º superior a la actual, y ello sin aumento antropogénico de CO2 atmosférico.
> 
> LA arrogancia, la suposición de causalidad, está en vuestro lado.
> 
> ...



Iba a responderte, pero al empezar a escribir me he dado cuenta de que iba a volver a repetir argumentos ya expuestos con otras palabras, así que te remito a mis anteriores mensajes. Por mi parte lo dejo aquí, salvo que tenga que aclarar alguna de mis explicaciones, porque veo que esta conversación está entrando en una dinámica de bucle sin fin que quería evitar desde el principio como expliqué.

Para finalizar, os remito a todos al esclarecedor enlace publicado por el forero amador, refutando uno a uno los epígrafes del informe que motivó este debate.


----------



## el juli (7 Feb 2017)

Yo sólo digo una cosa, es una agenda política, no una agenda científica


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2017)

El cambio climatico es la justificacion ideologica que permite al Banco Mundial financiarse emitiendo "bonos verdes" en los mercados mundiales. El mercado de los bones carbono mueve miles de millones de dolares que serian humo si no hubiese "consenso cientifico" respecto al tema.

La referencia cientifica es el IPCC cuya existencia solo tiene sentido si justifica que el cambio climatico es producido por el hombre. Es comprensible que quiera imponer "consenso cientifico" al respecto ya que su existencia depende de ello. 

No es sorprendente que los mass media utilicen tacticas de propaganda para inculcar en la poblacion la vision de la realidad que interesa a sus dueños. No es sorprendente que el Banco Mundial haya tenido de presidentes gente como Paul Wolfowitz (autor de la doctrina de la guerra preventiva) o Robert Zoellick. 

No tengo conocimientos para evaluar por mi mismo si el cambio climatico es producido por el hombre, lo que si que tengo claro es que el hombre es quien ha creado dicha teoria (notese la diferencia) y que hay poderosos intereses detras que contaminan cualquier debate cientifico serio al respecto.

--------------

Tenth Amendment Center Blog | Utah Bill Would Set Stage For State Gold and Silver Depository, Further Encourage Use of Metals as Money

En Utah se va a facilitar el uso de oro y plata como dinero. Van a cambiar papeles de la Fed por oro y plata permitiendo que el estado cree un fondo y creando l infraestructura que permita su uso cotidiano como dinero incluyendo el pago de impuestos. Teniendo en cuenta que el valor del dinero fiat proviene en ultimo termino de su uso obligado para el pago de impuestos, es toda una declaracion de guerra a la Fed como emisor de dinero sin respaldo.

youtube.com/watch?v=74v7hqxgOQM

He abierto un hilo en el principal porque creo que el tema lo merece:

burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/868281-utah-se-rebela-contra-fed-oro-y-plata-dinero-de-cotidiano.html


----------



## LIMONCIO (7 Feb 2017)

Corto-pego de un hilo del principal.

Tenth Amendment Center Blog | Utah Bill Would Set Stage For State Gold and Silver Depository, Further Encourage Use of Metals as Money

Utah quiere permitir el uso de metales preciosos como moneda de curso legal.


----------



## frisch (7 Feb 2017)

Sobre la desaparición del euro (nada extraordinario como artículo pero si como recordatorio)

acratas: Hacia la muerte inmediata del Euro


Y como curiosidad os diré que el periódico francés "Le Monde" ha sacado un plugin para navegadores en Internet que se llama "Décodex".

El plugin te indica si la página que estás visitando hace parte de las páginas sospechosas de dar informaciones falsas o sesgadas.

He pasado un rato visitando páginas que suelo leer habitualmente (por ejemplo Réseau Voltaire) y, obviamente, ésta aparece en la lista roja. Como los de "Le Monde" es "gente seria" indican fuentes que corroboran la malignidad de esas páginas. Al ir a comprobar, esas fuentes, resulta que siempre son "L'Express" o le "Nouvel Obs" o prensa del mainstream o lo que antes llamábamos en España la "Prensa del Movimiento".

En resumidas cuentas: yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como y yo os lo sirvo.

No hace falta decir que el plugin en cuestión es (aunque no lo digan) una manera de recopilar datos sobre las malignas páginas que el ciudadano visita.

Eso sí, el plugin es gratuito y es que los de "Le Monde" es gente seria y, sobre todo, decente.

Décodex: vérification de sources d'informations, pages Facebook et chaînes YouTube | Le Monde.fr


_Edito_ Por no escribir otro mensaje. El Proceso a la Banca ya tiene fechas. Os comenté hace un tiempo que, junto con otros muchos, Josep María Novoa, organizaba un proceso a la banca española en toda regla, con acusados, fiscal, abogados defensores y ... juez.

Los que participan son profesionales de la justicia (¡qué expresión más rara! ahora que la leo)

En fin, yo no sé qué dará de si este asunto porque en este mundo que nos ha tocado vivir, si no hay audiencia, la cosa no vale o tiene menos valor, aunque sea una causa justa.

En cualquier caso, como lo anuncié en su tiempo, os doy las últimas noticias sobre el evento.

Aprovecho para decir a todos los que habéis participado en la conversación sobre el cambo climático, que muchas gracias. Es un lujo tener a personas que reflexionan y lo cuentan con calidad.

Proceso a la Banca (5) Los testigos (segunda parte) | Ataque al poder


----------



## cusbe11 (7 Feb 2017)

Vickman dijo:


> Corto-pego de un hilo del principal.
> 
> Tenth Amendment Center Blog | Utah Bill Would Set Stage For State Gold and Silver Depository, Further Encourage Use of Metals as Money
> 
> Utah quiere permitir el uso de metales preciosos como moneda de curso legal.



Recomiendo encarecidamente ver el vídeo, porque la anécdota de la señora que intenta pagar en Wal-Mart con 14 Double Eagles no está bien contada en el artículo, y es digna de oirse completa:

Rep Ken Ivory announces new gold legislation for 2017. - YouTube

Casi toda la población da por sentados una serie de hechos con respecto al dinero y los aceptan sin más. Es síntoma de una falta de educación en este sentido, con claros intereses detrás de ello y a lo que contribuyen los medios de comunicación, los sistemas educativos, etc. Como decía, casi toda la población acepta que los trozos de papel y de metal que tiene en el bolsillo (de momento) son EL dinero (como dice el vídeo "real money"), que son el único dinero posible (más allá de la existencia de diferentes divisas). Les intentas explicar que hay un monopolio en la emisión del dinero, que el valor de ese dinero que debería representar la riqueza generada y atesorada por cada uno se manipula de manera centralizada, que podría haber competencia de diferentes formas de dinero, y te miran como si les estuvieras hablando en griego antiguo, pensando, ¿qué me estará contando este chiflado? Mientras uno piensa, ¿en qué mundo vive el resto de la gente?

Que en EEUU haya movimientos relevantes que busquen acabar con esto, que haya políticos no-minoritarios que propongan leyes para que la gente sea la dueña de su poder adquisitivo y así acabar con el que es posiblemente el monopolio más aberrante que ha existido y existe, es algo digno de admiración.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Que en EEUU haya *movimientos relevantes que busquen acabar con esto*, que haya políticos no-minoritarios que propongan leyes para que la gente sea la dueña de su poder adquisitivo y así acabar con el que es posiblemente el monopolio más aberrante que ha existido y existe, es algo digno de admiración.



Mas que buscar acabar con el sistema monetario sin respaldo, en mi opinion, lo que buscan salvarse de su previsible colapso. 
La anecdota del video viene a decir: no podemos reeducar a la gente ante la incultura monetaria imperante pero debemos salvarla de su ruina como responsables politicos. 

Del minuto 15:18 al 32:36 hay una entrevista con el impulsor de una ley similar en Texas. La entrevista es de 2015

youtube.com/watch?v=kuNFpXEQX6w

Al comienzo dice que hay que tener un plan B en caso de colapso monetario y al final dice que va a haber mas estados que adopten leyes similares que acabaran rompiendo el monopolio de la Fed sobre el dinero haciendola irrelevante.
Es una muestra de la division dentro de las elites estadounidenses y un "salvese quien pueda". Estan capitulando...

---------- Post added 07-feb-2017 at 16:00 ----------

Al comienzo dice que hay que tener un plan B en caso de colapso monetario y al final dice que va a haber mas estados que adopten leyes similares que acabaran rompiendo el monopolio de la Fed sobre el dinero haciendola irrelevante.
Es una muestra de la division dentro de las elites estadounidenses y un "salvese quien pueda". Estan capitulando...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo y en la línea que hemos comentado por aquí de forma reiterada...

- ¿Qué hizo el banco de España durante la crisis?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Que en EEUU haya movimientos relevantes que busquen acabar con esto, que haya políticos no-minoritarios que propongan leyes para que la gente sea la dueña de su poder adquisitivo y así acabar con el que es posiblemente el monopolio más aberrante que ha existido y existe, es algo digno de admiración.



algun político como el Sr. Ivory en Europa?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo...

- An Overview Of Global Trends, Events And News | Silver Phoenix

Y más tarde me vuelvo a "pasear" por el hilo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2017 at 22:50 ----------

Bueno, aprovecho para dejar un interesante documento "oficialista" que viene a sostener lo que indiqué en su momento en relación a lo que nos cuenta la Historia sobre el Clima... Aquí NO existe ningún ánimo de "polemizar", simplemente es un mero aporte para quienes estén interesados y en consonancia con el buen documentalista que me considero...

- www.divulgameteo.es/uploads/Clima-Tierra-historia-JMV.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## amador (7 Feb 2017)

El artículo está bien, pero hacia el final este hombre empieza a "rayarse" un poco introduciendo aspectos religiosos sobre un "CREADOR" del hombre, el "JUICIO FINAL" y este tipo de detalles que para mi le hacen perder bastante credibilidad ...

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo...
> 
> - An Overview Of Global Trends, Events And News | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2017)

Hola, amador: Efectivamente, es como dices en ese aspecto, pero yo me baso en los hechos históricos que indica y que conozco por otras referencias, es decir por lo que he ido leyendo aquí y allá... Por ejemplo, podríamos citar los Tsunamis acaecidos en 1755 (si no recuerdo mal), frutos de un terremoto, que destruyeron desde Lisboa a Cádiz... ¿Me puedes referir un fenómeno semejante desde entonces en ese amplio litoral o proximidades? O también recuerdo cuando leí las memorias de Wellington y que refería en su campaña contra los franceses viniendo desde Portugal cómo el agua se congelaba en las cantimploras (¡de aquella época!) de sus hombres...

En fin, amador, que te puedo dar muchos ejemplos históricos de fenómenos que entiendo forman parte de la propia naturaleza de la Tierra. Es más, me imagino que conoces las principales extinciones masivas y cómo se le atribuye al Clima una componente muy importante en buena parte de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2017)

MUY INTERESANTE...

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: Which Assets Are Most Likely to Survive the Inevitable "System Re-Set"?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2017)

https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-market-set-up-for-much-higher-price-move-than-gold/

Saludos.


----------



## racional (8 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-market-set-up-for-much-higher-price-move-than-gold/
> 
> Saludos.



Mientras la plata no llege a $100 no hay noticia, y esto puede ir para rato porque los plateros llevan siglos esperando que suba, desde antes del descubrimiento de América, porque las nuevas minas del nuevo mundo fue otro reves para el precio de la plata. Es decir, los plateros llevan literamente esperando siglos a que suba.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2017)

¿Siglos? Anda que no lleva Vd. el reloj atrasado... Mire los precios alcanzados por la Plata en 1980 y ajuste la inflación, vamos si sabe... que va a ser que NO.

Edito: $108,69 alcanzados en Febrero de 1980 ajustando la Inflación...


----------



## Beto (8 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Mientras la plata no llege a $100 no hay noticia, y esto puede ir para rato porque los plateros llevan siglos esperando que suba, desde antes del descubrimiento de América, porque las nuevas minas del nuevo mundo fue otro reves para el precio de la plata. Es decir, los plateros llevan literamente esperando siglos a que suba.



pues la verdad es que yo casi deseo que baje....un poquito solo, que ahora acaban de sacar todas las monedas nuevas del 2017 y esto es una sangria....


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Mientras la plata no llege a $100 no hay noticia, y esto puede ir para rato porque los plateros llevan siglos esperando que suba, desde antes del descubrimiento de América, porque las nuevas minas del nuevo mundo fue otro reves para el precio de la plata. Es decir, los plateros llevan literamente esperando siglos a que suba.



Racional ante tu escepticismo que casi raya en una pseudoFe, te pongo este post de Santiago Niño Becerra, al que no le tengo especial aprecio, pero esta vez ha resumido en un pequeño texto parte de lo qué por aquí en el foro se cuenta y con lo qué no estás nada de acuerdo:

“El principal problema, pienso, no lo dice: si se tiene en el bolsillo un billete de 100 € se tiene en el bolsillo un valor de 100 € … a no ser que la autoridad monetaria diga que el valor de los billetes ha quedado reducido a, por ejemplo, la mitad porque a esa autoridad monetaria le ha dado la gana; pero entonces el follón que se liaría sería de órdago.

Si se tiene ese billete de 100 € en una cuenta bancaria porque se ha depositado, el control que se tiene sobre el saldo propio es mucho menor: esa autoridad puede intervenirlo 'por necesidad': piense en variantes de los corralitos que hemos visto.

Pero si no se tiene ni el billete en el bolsillo ni depositado en la cuenta, si sólo se tienen bits por un valor aceptado de 100 €, como no se puede exigir que 'te devuelvan' nada, ni siquiera un papel de colores con el número 100 y la letra € impresos, se ha perdido todo el control sobre el valor 'monetario' que se tiene, por lo que la manipulación en caso de 'necesidad', puede ser total y absoluta.
Y sí, pienso que por descontado y sin lugar a dudas: vamos hacia ahí (hacia la eliminación del dinero fiduciario quiero decir).

La Carta de la Bolsa - Dinero


----------



## HeuroVurvuja (8 Feb 2017)

Hola amigos!

Ya que ando por el foro intentando cambiar parte de mi colección... aprovecho para saludar a los clásicos.
Especialmente a Fernando por mantener aquí arriba un hilo tan querido por mí.
También al resto, por supuesto.

(Os leo en la sombra)

Y a los que conocéis mi "verdadera" identidad, os ruego no desvelarla, plis!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2017)

Hola, HeuroVurbuja: Un placer saludarte de nuevo y espero que todo te marche bien. Y ya sabes que tanto yo como otros conforeros te tenemos en gran estima y, entre otras cosas, por el gran favor que nos hicistes en su momento. Aparte de las risas que provocastes... fue una auténtica "pasada". Y NO te preocupes porque tu "identidad" seguirá en el anonimato, aunque no está de más decir que eres un gran "metalero" y de los más antiguos.

Y dejo esto de Max Keiser...

- De canibalismo intelectual y patentes- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2017)

amador dijo:


> El artículo está bien, pero hacia el final este hombre empieza a "rayarse" un poco introduciendo aspectos religiosos sobre un "CREADOR" del hombre, el "JUICIO FINAL" y este tipo de detalles que para mi le hacen perder bastante credibilidad ...
> 
> Saludos



Sí, sobre todo que todos (o casi) los que citan al Creador, al juicio final (y como sabéis soy un creyente cristiano), en realidad, se están citando a ellos y sus intereses.

Tengo tablas en esto del mundo cristiano y puedo asegurar que la gran mayoría de los que se publicitan como cristianos con discursos que giran en torno a las pelas, ni son cristianos, ni tienen pelas.


----------



## Flip (8 Feb 2017)

No entro nada en el foro aunque seguro que hay mucho jugo , ya ceo que vais por el 4...
Solo deciros que vengo de pasar una semana en paris y que a pesar de las dos vueltas en las elecciones francesas mi conclusion es que va a ganar Le Pen

---------- Post added 08-feb-2017 at 21:28 ----------

Acelerar las compras de fisico


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Feb 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Sí, sobre todo que todos (o casi) los que citan al Creador, al juicio final (y como sabéis soy un creyente cristiano), en realidad, se están citando a ellos y sus intereses.
> 
> Tengo tablas en esto del mundo cristiano y puedo asegurar que la gran mayoría de los que se publicitan como cristianos con discursos que giran en torno a las pelas, ni son cristianos, ni tienen pelas.



¡¡¡Qué son Mormones!! ... de la iglesia de los Santos de los Últimos Días, tienen una biblia propia y a diferencia de otras religiones, los mormones no ven mal, el alarde de dinero o el consumismo ... el 60% de la población de Utah es mormona.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Feb 2017)

Tons dijo:


> Buena noches a todos
> 
> Respecto al cambio climático llevo bastante tiempo pensando que lo van a usar como excusa para reducir y mucho el uso de energía (petróleo en especial) entre los ciudadanos por la llegada del Peak Oil.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo...eso es determinismo puro y duro.

Cuanto llevan los tiburones sobre el planeta tierra???

Y por otro lado...el hombre cuenta con un instrumento poderoso: la razón.

Otra cosa es que lleguemos a conseguir que nuestros comportamientos sean plenamente te racionales...hoy por hoy las elites dirigentes han estimulado por conveniencia el comportamiento instintivo...pero podría haber sido de otro modo??? ...rotundamente SI.
Ha habido pueblos que han sabido vivir en un ecosistema sin acabar con él. Que lo respetaban ya por la simple concepción de ser parte de el...y no dueños de el.
El problema de nuestro mundo hunde sus raíces en el individualismo...y eso habrá de cambiar. De eso estoy seguro.

Eso si...costara sangre, sudor y lágrimas...como todo lo que de verdad merece la pena.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2017 at 22:15 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Me parece que no estás entendiendo lo que he afirmado. Que sostener que el cambio climático es de origen antropogénico es mucho suponer cuando hace 13000 años, un suspiro en cuanto a tiempo climático se refiere, la temperatura global era unos 5º superior a la actual, y ello sin aumento antropogénico de CO2 atmosférico.
> 
> LA arrogancia, la suposición de causalidad, está en vuestro lado.
> 
> ...



Es una teoría que aun tiene adeptos. Me hallo entre ellos.

Ya sabeis, un cambio en la densidad del agua del mar puede actuar sobre las corrientes marinas modificándolas...y todos sabemos que los efectos de las corrientessobre el clima son tremendos. No hay que perder de vista que tres cuartas partes del globo son agua.

Creo que nadie niega que el clima cambia, ya por el mero hecho de que la energía que el sol irradia varia de manera cíclica...otra cosa es demostrar que eso guarde relación causa-efecto con la acción humana.

Y otra cosa, ha habido emisión de CO2...pero también desertificacion y deforestación... lo digo por el efecto albedo.


----------



## amador (8 Feb 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo frisch,

El que es cristiano sin intereses monetarios no tiene que estar mezclando la religión con otros temas.

En este tipo de artículos se acaba viendo ese tufillo de manipulación, donde no sabes exactamente cual es la intención final, pero los ves venir ...

Saludos



frisch dijo:


> Sí, sobre todo que todos (o casi) los que citan al Creador, al juicio final (y como sabéis soy un creyente cristiano), en realidad, se están citando a ellos y sus intereses.
> 
> Tengo tablas en esto del mundo cristiano y puedo asegurar que la gran mayoría de los que se publicitan como cristianos con discursos que giran en torno a las pelas, ni son cristianos, ni tienen pelas.


----------



## timi (9 Feb 2017)

buenos días

dejo esto

Steve Bannon Believes The Apocalypse Is Coming And War Is Inevitable | The Huffington Post

:X:X


----------



## Quemado (9 Feb 2017)

Hola a todos. Un aporte interesante de las noticias recientes.

Le han colado un virus informático durante seis meses a un montón de bancos.

Kaspersky descubre un potente malware invisible que está infectando a bancos de todo el mundo

Los bancos suelen tener equipos de informáticos especializados en seguridad para que no pasen estas cosas. Se gastan millones en seguridad informática y, de vez en cuando, se cuelan. ¿Qué pasará con el BitCoin donde hay hasta voluntarios metidos?

Os respondo: pulsarán el botón y, ese día, a mamarla.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Feb 2017)

Quemado dijo:


> Los bancos suelen tener equipos de informáticos especializados en seguridad para que no pasen estas cosas. Se gastan millones en seguridad informática y, de vez en cuando, se cuelan. ¿Qué pasará con el BitCoin donde hay hasta voluntarios metidos?



El código fuente de Bitcoin es abierto, cualquiera puede revisarlo. Precisamente, que el código fuente esté disponible para cualquiera y que la seguridad de Bitcoin aún no haya sido comprometida, puede dar una idea de lo robusto que es. Y el código de Bitcoin puede ser ahora mismo de los más revisados del mundo.

Una de las más débiles formas de seguridad, porque es una falsa seguridad, es la seguridad por oscuridad:

Seguridad por oscuridad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- Investors are snapping up gold. Here's why

- Hedge Funds Sell Near-Record Amount Of Stock (Follow 'Insiders' & Bank Execs) | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (9 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El código fuente de Bitcoin es abierto, cualquiera puede revisarlo. Precisamente, que el código fuente esté disponible para cualquiera y que la seguridad de Bitcoin aún no haya sido comprometida, puede dar una idea de lo robusto que es. Y el código de Bitcoin puede ser ahora mismo de los más revisados del mundo.



Que el código de Bitcoin sea seguro no significa que la máquina donde está sea segura. Imagina que comprometen los intercambiadores e interceptan todas las transacciones por el lado, no del Bitcoin, sino por el resto del sistema. Los usuarios se quedarían sin dinero y sin Bitcoins. Piensa que la noticia enlazada habla de 140 bancos comprometidos durante más de seis meses. ¿Qué no podrán hacer con intercambiadores, minadores o usuarios? El resto lo hace el pánico.

Por otra parte asumes que el código abierto y auditado no tiene fallos de seguridad. Te voy a contar la historia del algoritmo de cifrado DES. El 15 de mayo de 1973 gobierno de EEUU solicitó a los criptógrafos de todo el mundo un nuevo algoritmo que cumpliese una serie de requisitos para convertirlo en un estándar. De todas los candidatos se eligió como "aceptable" el algoritmo de IBM en el cual participaron más de once expertos.

La NSA (agencia de seguridad de EEUU) tomó el algoritmo de IBM y propuso una serie de modificaciones que lo *debilitaban*. Lógicamente, estalló el escándalo ya que estaba claro que la NSA estaba introduciendo una puerta trasera en el algoritmio. El 17 de marzo de 1975 se aprobó el algorimo propuesto por la NSA sin importarles en lo más mínimo las quejas de los expertos criptógrafos de todo el mundo. A ese algoritmo modificado se le llamó DES.

Quédate con el año. 1975.

En 1990, dos investigadores publicaron un nuevo sistema de ataques llamado criptoanálisis diferencial. La sorpresa de la comunidad de investigadores en criptografía vino cuando intentaron aplicar el criptoanálisis diferencial al algoritmo DES. Descubrieron que las modificaciones realizadas por la NSA quince años antes dificultaban enormemente este tipo de ataques.

IBM desarrolló el algoritmo DES con, al menos, once expertos en la materia, públicamente, con artículos científicos analizándolo, bajo el escrutinio de toda la comunidad de investigadores en criptografía.

Bitcoin ha sidio desarrollado por no se sabe quién (Satoshi Nakamoto es un alias), sin artículos cientificos durante el desarrollo (sí que hay análisis a posteriori), ocultamente y sin supervisión externa.

Por supuesto, cada cual es libre de confiar en quién quiera.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Feb 2017)

¿Qué ha pasado hoy?

Cortesía de Dave Kranzler / IRD

A las 9:54 am EST, vendieron 3,927 contrato de futuros de oro (oro papel) en el Comex, corresponderían a 11,1 toneladas, en un minuto; la media son 500.

Esto huele a miedo, estan subestimado el apetito del hemisferio oriental para el oro físico entregable:
1- La demanda actual de la India es robusta y probablemente aumentará, hay motivos para temer aumente la guerra del gobierno indio al efectivo.
2- La demanda china se está acelerando. 

Los bancos centrales occidentales tendrán un problema si el precio del oro comienza a despegar, van a perder la capacidad de controlar el precio en el uso de derivados. 

Gone In 60 Seconds: 11 Tonnes Of Comex Paper Gold | Silver Doctors


----------



## Tons (10 Feb 2017)

Hola B R A X T O N

Si los tiburones llevan muchos millones de años sobre la tierra pero puede que no hayan podido crecer de manera exponencial por ser carnívoros (si son demasiados se quedan sin presas), la tasa de muerte entre sus crias sea demasiado alta, tardan mucho años ser adultos para reproducirse.... no se la razón pero no ha sido porque ellos no hayan querido si no porque no han podido. Si hubiesen descubierto el uso del carbón, gas y petróleo seguro que estaban como nosotros. Se que lo de los tiburones lo has puesto un poco al azar pero esto es aplicable a casi todos los seres vivos ( o por lo menos asi lo creo) mira las levaduras, las plagas de langosta, un buen ejemplo son los renos de la isla de Saint Matthew y tantos otros.

Ya respecto a lo del instrumento poderoso que es la razón es que me entra hasta la risa. En 1950 en Egipto eran unos 20 millones ahora son 94. En 1950 en Nigeria eran 38 millones ahora 190 y crees que realmente sus politicos o ciudadanos han pensado en algo?, estos son dos de los países que se me cae el alma a los pies cada vez que veo su gráfica poblacional pero es que el resto tampoco estamos para tirar cohetes España casi ha doblado su población en el mismo periodo.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay pueblos que han sabido convivir con su ecosistema sin destruirlo.... pero no seremos nosotros en nuestra sociedad de consumo con el querido capitalismo.


----------



## cusbe11 (10 Feb 2017)

Quemado dijo:


> Que el código de Bitcoin sea seguro no significa que la máquina donde está sea segura. Imagina que comprometen los intercambiadores e interceptan todas las transacciones por el lado, no del Bitcoin, sino por el resto del sistema. Los usuarios se quedarían sin dinero y sin Bitcoins. Piensa que la noticia enlazada habla de 140 bancos comprometidos durante más de seis meses. ¿Qué no podrán hacer con intercambiadores, minadores o usuarios? El resto lo hace el pánico.
> 
> Por otra parte asumes que el código abierto y auditado no tiene fallos de seguridad. Te voy a contar la historia del algoritmo de cifrado DES. El 15 de mayo de 1973 gobierno de EEUU solicitó a los criptógrafos de todo el mundo un nuevo algoritmo que cumpliese una serie de requisitos para convertirlo en un estándar. De todas los candidatos se eligió como "aceptable" el algoritmo de IBM en el cual participaron más de once expertos.
> 
> ...



Mi comentario iba en relación al del compañero, que contraponía el software de los bancos, en el que se invierten millones de euros, a Bitcoin, en el que "hay hasta voluntarios metidos". Como si quisiera decir (y no sin razón) que en Bitcoin puede meterse "cualquiera".

Considero que en este tema debemos partir de la premisa básica de que la seguridad total no existe. La seguridad debe abordarse desde una perspectiva probabilística. Claro que el código abierto y auditado puede tener fallos de seguridad. Y no hay más que echarle un vistazo a las múltiples vulnerabilidades que ha tenido OpenSSL para comprobarlo:

OpenSSL - Wikipedia

Para el que no lo sepa, OpenSSL es un software que está en los "entresijos" de infinidad de aplicaciones, proporcionando cifrado y comunicaciones seguras. Por ejemplo, las funciones que cubre (aunque hay otros proyectos que las implementan) son las usadas en las conexiones seguras entre el navegador y las webs de los bancos, o cualquier web cuya dirección empiece por "https://". Y OpenSSL es, posiblemente, uno de los proyectos de código abierto más examinados, probados y auditados que existen, precisamente por lo crítico de las aplicaciones en las que se usa.

Aún así, un proyecto de código abierto tan examinado y verificado como OpenSSL, o Bitcoin, (me) ofrece muchas más garantías por el hecho de ser abierto que el millonario software de los bancos por el hecho de ser cerrado. Estamos hablando de que un proyecto como Bitcoin ha sido revisado por miles de ojos, parcheado, mejorado, e incluso ha servido de base para multitud de otras aplicaciones igualmente con sus procesos de revisión, mejora, etc. ¿Podría tener un bug crítico que eche abajo el proyecto? Sí, pero las probabilidades a estas alturas son mínimas. En oposición, los bancos se pueden gastar millones en su software, pero el nivel de revisión y mejora, en general, será notablemente más limitado porque, al fin y al cabo, ¿qué valoración tendrían las cientos de miles o posiblemente millones de horas combinadas de desarrollo, prueba y revisión a los que se somete un proyecto de código abierto como Bitcoin? Y gestionando el desarrollo de Bitcoin hay gente enormemente capaz, no estamos hablando de mentecatos.

En cualquier caso, una cosa es el software en sí mismo, y otra cosa es que los sistemas en los que se ejecuta sean seguros. De nada sirve un software enormemente seguro si la contraseña de acceso al ordenador que lo ejecuta es "12345". De ahí que, por ejemplo, haya habido robos de Bitcoins en exchanges, pero sin comprometer al propio Bitcoin.

Por cierto, de Bitcoin sí que hay artículos científicos a priori. Es más, Bitcoin se basa en un artículo de Satoshi Nakamoto titulado "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System" y no fue implementado hasta un tiempo después de su publicación:

https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf

De cualquier manera, creo que teniendo en cuenta las implicaciones de todo tipo y los intereses a los que se enfrenta Bitcoin, está completamente justificada la decisión del inventor o inventores de Bitcoin de permanecer en el anonimato. Lo digo por lo que afirmas de que Bitcoin "ha sido desarrollado por no se sabe quién", como si eso fuera algo necesariamente negativo. No deja de ser un argumento ad hominem, porque no por el hecho de que Bitcoin sea un invento anónimo lo hace más inseguro. O, de otra manera, no va a ser más seguro si el o los autores hubieran publicado sus identidades.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Tons: Lo que me comentas me podría valer para el hombre y otras especies... pero algo falla en tu digamos "ecuación". Un mero ejemplo: los formícidos, más conocidos como hormigas... Ya sabes los millones de años que llevan sobre la Tierra y han sobrevivido a TODO, al menos de momento. Y te podría dar más ejemplos, pero bueno con éste ya vale.

Respecto al tema del BitCoin ya sabéis que NO forma parte de mis activos ni lo recomiendo ni lo aconsejo obviamente, pero no es menos cierto que ello se debe a que pertenezco a una determinada "Cultura" o forma de entender la preservación del Patrimonio... Y con ello estoy admitiendo que, quizás, me pilla un poco ya "mayor" para entenderlo y aceptar sus hipotéticas "virtudes"...

Ahora bien, entiendo que haya gente que busque salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio como mejor sepa y entienda, de manera que BitCoin puede ser elegido como uno de los activos para hacerlo. A fin de cuentas, lo que SIEMPRE comento: cada cual debe ser Dueño de SU dinero y colocarlo donde le plazca, pero también asumiendo SU propia responsabilidad y luego no "victimizarse" si las cosas no salen bien.

Lo que realmente NO me gusta NADA de BitCoin es la fuerte especulación que existe en torno al mismo y propio del comportamiento de los clásicos Chicharros...

Y dejo otro muy buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Alemania sí manipula la divisa

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (10 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto al tema del BitCoin ya sabéis que NO forma parte de mis activos ni lo recomiendo ni lo aconsejo obviamente, pero no es menos cierto que ello se debe a que pertenezco a una determinada "Cultura" o forma de entender la preservación del Patrimonio... Y con ello estoy admitiendo que, quizás, me pilla un poco ya "mayor" para entenderlo y aceptar sus hipotéticas "virtudes"...
> 
> Ahora bien, entiendo que haya gente que busque salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio como mejor sepa y entienda, de manera que BitCoin puede ser elegido como uno de los activos para hacerlo. A fin de cuentas, lo que SIEMPRE comento: cada cual debe ser Dueño de SU dinero y colocarlo donde le plazca, pero también asumiendo SU propia responsabilidad y luego no "victimizarse" si las cosas no salen bien.
> 
> Lo que realmente NO me gusta NADA de BitCoin es la fuerte especulación que existe en torno al mismo y propio del comportamiento de los clásicos Chicharros...



Ojo, yo tampoco recomiendo adquirir Bitcoin para invertir. A mí Bitcoin (más bien la blockchain) me parece una idea genial, con unas características extraordinarias, y me gustaría que triunfara y se masificara su uso. Pero cualquiera que repase mi historial de mensajes podrá comprobar que más de una vez he expuesto la misma gran debilidad, y ninguno de los que suelen frecuentar los hilos de Bitcoin me ha dado todavía una respuesta convincente. Esa debilidad es que se instaure un acuerdo internacional para prohibir aceptar Bitcoin como medio de pago de manera legal y oficial. O más que prohibir aceptar Bitcoin, prohibir cualquier divisa que no sea de las "autorizadas". Esto restringiría Bitcoin a actividades ilegales, porque ningún ciudadano o empresa podría aceptar de manera legal y abierta pagos en criptodivisas no permitidas.

La respuesta más convincente que suelo recibir cuando expongo esto es que los países que lo hagan verán una "fuga de capitales" en forma de criptodivisas a países que permitan aceptarlas como medio de pago. Pero este argumento me parece muy pobre, porque para que eso sea relevante, primero Bitcoin debe crecer mucho más y masificarse más allá de los usuarios de perfil más o menos "técnico" entre quienes es usada fundamentalmente en estos momentos. Y, además, la realidad ha demostrado que a los estados no les importa establecer medidas restrictivas de las libertades a costa de perder competitividad económica. Véase el ejemplo de las medidas de seguridad en los aeropuertos.

Otro argumento que me suelen exponer es que requeriría un amplio consenso internacional. Pero, como digo, la realidad ha demostrado lo contrario, y basta con que se pongan de acuerdo EEUU, la UE y puede que alguno de los BRICS para frenar de manera determinante el uso de criptodivisas sin el control de los estados. En caso de que estos grupos de países se pongan de acuerdo, y hay precedentes, Bitcoin nunca llegará a la masificación necesaria para que la "fuga de capitales", o incluso su destrucción, sea relevante.

Bitcoin se enfrenta directamente a uno de los mayores poderes que han existido y existen, que es la creación de dinero y el control de la masa monetaria. Por lo tanto, tengo serias dudas de que, en caso de que crezca lo suficiente como para afectar a dicho poder, el mismo no tome medidas para terminar con esa amenaza. Y ésa es una de las razones principales por las que me parece razonable que su inventor (o sus inventores) hayan preferido permanecer anónimos.

En cualquier caso, teniendo en cuenta lo dicho, invertir en Bitcoin a largo plazo me parece tremendamente arriesgado. Si sale bien, es posible multiplicar muchas veces la inversión inicial, como de hecho ya ha sucedido con miles de usuarios, especialmente los que minaron/compraron Bitcoins cuando costaba pocos euros (o céntimos). Hay gente que se ha hecho millonaria con esto. Ahora bien, dentro de un año puede que los medios de comunicación empiecen a "concienciar" a la población sobre los riesgos de Bitcoin (terrorismo, tráfico de armas, lo que sea), y se comience a construir el escenario para ilegalizar su uso. No es algo descabellado, ya está ocurriendo con el dinero en metálico. La diferencia es que ilegalizar Bitcoin sería tremendamente más sencillo, y su impacto en la opinión pública sería muy reducido, porque sólo una minoría de la población conoce Bitcoin, y sólo una minoría de ella lo usa.

Eso sí, para hacer trading (a corto plazo) me parece bastante jugoso debido a la elevada volatilidad. Pero eso no es para mí, al menos. Es más, estos movimientos tan bruscos que tienen lugar no hacen sino exponer que hay unas pocas "manos" que mueven la cotización de Bitcoin como les dá la gana. Especialmente los chinos, que tienen (si no me equivoco) la mayoría de Bitcoins. Y no sólo eso, sino que es descarado que casi todas las criptodivisas se han creado, o al menos se mueven, exclusivamente con fines especulativos:

Cryptocoin price index and market cap - WorldCoinIndex

Cuando Bitcoin tiene una fuerte subida/bajada, prácticamente todas las demás criptodivisas suben/bajan a la vez. Y esto incluye subidas/bajadas de dos dígitos porcentuales incluso en criptodivisas con capitalizaciones ridículas. Que son, de hecho, casi todas excepto Bitcoin y, quizás, Ethereum. De hecho, Bitcoin tiene una capitalización de unos 15500 millones, la siguiente que es Ethereum está por debajo de mil millones, y el resto tienen capitalizaciones (muy) inferiores a 200 millones, la mayoría en el orden de unos pocos de millones de dólares, si no cientos de miles de dólares.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Curioso artículo el que os enlazo y que es de ayer... Toca un tema que hace nada hemos debatido por aquí. No lo pongo para "polemizar", sino con mero carácter informativo, ya que los que solemos escribir por aquí tenemos unas posiciones muy consolidadas en relación a este asunto.

- Climate Promotion: Seriously Failing | Silver Phoenix

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2017)

MUY RELEVANTE... al menos para los que somos "plateros".

- https://srsroccoreport.com/production-plunged-at-the-worlds-largest-primary-silver-mine/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2017)

Vaya, vaya... De lo que se "entera" uno, aunque sea a "destiempo"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-el-origen-de-la-mochila-de-vallecas-ipor-que

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (11 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado hoy?
> 
> Cortesía de Dave Kranzler / IRD
> 
> ...



Hola, buenas. 

Celebro el gran nivel que sigue manteniendo este hilo gracias las aportaciones de todos, algunas de gran calidad/interés.

#Charizato21, un cierto vértigo e incluso miedo observo que empieza a manifestarse ante un horizonte de grandes inestabilidades globales más cercano. 

El Brexit, la irrupción de Trump en el primer plano de la economía global con todos los interrogantes que abre su gestión, las inseguridades / desnortamiento creciente de las políticas UE, el resugir de los nacionalismos en la Unión, las acrecentadas dudas sobre el euro, la mala situación de la economía China... A ello le podemos sumar nuevas y mayores incertidumbres geoestratégicas y militares tanto en Europa como en Oriente Medio, incluso en Extremo Oriente. Un muy probable alza del precio del oro e incluso de la plata (a pesar de análistas como racional) en los próximos meses puede ser muy sintomático respecto a ese porvenir.

Enlazo al respecto un par de temas interesantes.

diaridetarragona.com - "China es el gran problema: su economía está a punto de estallar"

Alemania repatría su oro más rápido de lo planeado ante sus recelos por el futuro del euro - RT

Saludos.
:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Feb 2017)

Pues el tema es que el € se romperá ó no...pero el oro y plata, lateralidad para aburrir...:


----------



## racional (11 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ojo, yo tampoco recomiendo adquirir Bitcoin para invertir. A mí Bitcoin (más bien la blockchain) me parece una idea genial, con unas características extraordinarias, y me gustaría que triunfara y se masificara su uso. Pero cualquiera que repase mi historial de mensajes podrá comprobar que más de una vez he expuesto la misma gran debilidad, y ninguno de los que suelen frecuentar los hilos de Bitcoin me ha dado todavía una respuesta convincente. Esa debilidad es que se instaure un acuerdo internacional para prohibir aceptar Bitcoin como medio de pago de manera legal y oficial. O más que prohibir aceptar Bitcoin, prohibir cualquier divisa que no sea de las "autorizadas". Esto restringiría Bitcoin a actividades ilegales, porque ningún ciudadano o empresa podría aceptar de manera legal y abierta pagos en criptodivisas no permitidas.



Si no han prohibido el oro, porque iban a prohibir bitcoin? son dos productos muy parecidos y deberian tener le mismo tratamiento.


----------



## Morsa (11 Feb 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pues el tema es que el € se romperá ó no...pero el oro y plata, lateralidad para aburrir...:



y que dure un poco mas, que nunca viene mal!


----------



## Orooo (11 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si no no han prohibido el oro, porque iban a prohibir bitcoin? son dos productos muy parecidos y deberian tener le mismo tratamiento.





Yo creo que el oro fisico es mas dificil de controlar (por no decir imposible) que el Bytcoin.

Es como la droga, esta prohibida, pero no pueden controlarla, por que es algo fisico. El Bytcoin es algo informatizado y eso siempre es controlable.

De hecho creo que si prohibiesen el oro, su precio se dispararia al alza, y quizas eso no interese.
El Bytcoin simplemente seria eliminarlo, si interesase. Otra cosa es que no interese por lo que sea y aunque ahora se diga que no se puede eliminar, es algo informatizado y si ahora no se puede, si quieren, se podra.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# pamarvilla: La verdad es que seguimos manteniendo la misma velocidad de "crucero" en cuanto a la calidad de este hilo y esperamos continuar así mucho tiempo más.

SÍ, hay numerosas incertidumbres abiertas en todos los frentes: económico-financiero, socio-político, geopolítico... Y lo PEOR de todo es que es a nivel GLOBAL. Da la sensación de que esto puede "reventar" en cualquier momento, aunque me imagino que intentarán una "voladura" controlada porque sino hay lo que hay... es decir, NINGUNA alternativa "pacífica".

Y, efectivamente, el tiempo corre a favor de los MPs y dejo un MUY INTERESANTE artículo que gustará a todos los "metaleros" que andan por aquí...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-great-precious-metals-market-disconnect-a-ticking-time-bomb/

# El hombre dubitativo: Ya va bien esta lateralidad/bajista en los MPs... así pueden continuar las compras aquellos que lo deseen e imagino que también permitirá la entrada a nuevos miembros del "Club", a fin de cuentas en este país los MPs FÍSICOS cuentan con muy poca presencia en el Patrimonio de los españoles.

# Orooo: Yo soy de los que opinan que están "preparando" algo contra TODO lo que represente "riqueza" y esté fuera de las garras confiscatorias del Sistema, de manera que NO entro en la divagación de qué activos pueden ser mejores o no e insisto en lo de SIEMPRE: cada cual debe formarse su PROPIA opinión y actuar en consecuencia. Fácil de decir y difícil de llevar a cabo, al menos para la inmensa mayoría...

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Feb 2017)

El oro es poesía del Universo.

Ya todos habréis oído hablar que se formó en violentas explosiones de estrellas.

Últimamente se atribuye menos a supernovas y más del choque de dos estrellas de neutrones. Un hecho raro que se produce muy pocas veces ...

¿De dónde proviene todo el oro del Universo? | Astronomía | Eureka

Cuando sostengo una onza de 24k en la mano noto esa energía ... noto los enlaces de altísima energía que unen los protones y neutrones en su núcleo, y noto los electrones atrapados en unas órbitas tan perfectas que le confieren sus propiedades químicas y hacen del oro uno de los metales más nobles.

No me des algoritmos hechos por humanos en forma de moneda, cualquiera puede hacer eso, dame una prueba física y tangible de la fuerza del universo ...

Buenas noches.






Orooo dijo:


> Yo creo que el oro fisico es mas dificil de controlar (por no decir imposible) que el Bytcoin.
> 
> Es como la droga, esta prohibida, pero no pueden controlarla, por que es algo fisico. El Bytcoin es algo informatizado y eso siempre es controlable.
> 
> ...


----------



## racional (11 Feb 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo creo que el oro fisico es mas dificil de controlar (por no decir imposible) que el Bytcoin.



Controlar en que sentido? el bitcoin tambien se puede comercializar en efectivo en mano, igual que el oro, solo comprador y vendedor deben quedar en un sitio fisico. Para viajar bitcoin es mas dificil de controlarlo por no ser fisico, en ninguna frontera puede detectartelo, en esto el bitcoin gana al oro. Tambien podrian prohibir los servidores de bitcoin, pero mientras haya un solo pais que si lo permita ya esta solucionado. No hace falta vivir en ese pais para usar sus nodos.


----------



## Orooo (11 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ORO ... SI , ORO NO ...that is the question .
> Los moninos siguen deshojando la margarita ...compro un krugerrand , o compro un soberano . Si hay que pasar hambre , se pasa pero oro que no falte
> Atesoran algo que NO LES PERTENECE . Porque el oro no pertenece al que lo compra sino es alguien " intocable " por encima de las leyes
> El oro fisico debajo del colchon , asi como el dinero en el banco son activos en fideicomiso , puedes disfrutarlos , pero no son tuyos .
> ...





A los que estan provocando eso, si se les va de las manos todo el circo y eso sucede, no les interesa que ese panorama este asi mucho tiempo. 
Necesitan borregos, y en un panorama asi no los tienen, necesitarian estabilizar un panorama como ese, puede que tarden meses o unos años, y es despues de que eso pase cuando podras "jugar" con el oro... quizas justo antes de que pase tambien, pero esta claro que en medio de todo eso, es mejor parecer el mas tonto del pueblo. El oro ha sobrevivido a todo, y es seguro que seguira sobreviviendo e incluso puede que tenga algun uso que aun no se haya descubierto y que se descubrira en un futuro, no es un numero novedoso que aparece en una pantalla que eso si que no tiene ningun uso, es algo que puedes ver y tocar, y como dicen mas arriba, tiene un no se que, que que se yo, que cuando lo miras transmite algo que no sabes que es.

Si que es cierto que los que hemos comprado oro tienen todos nuestros datos, y si quieren confiscarlos no tienen mas que llamar a casa. Pero tenemos el oro en casa? Yo ahora que lo recuerdo creo que lo he vendido. Ademas lo he vendido y he perdido dinero por que lo he vendido mas barato a lo que lo he comprado (es lo que tiene el oro) por eso no lo he declarado. Tambien he regalado una parte a un amigo que estaba necesitado y otras onzas las perdi un dia que me lo lleve al monte a pasear...
Pueden registrar la casa si quieren.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2017 at 23:57 ----------




racional dijo:


> Controlar en que sentido? el bitcoin tambien se puede comercializar en efectivo en mano, igual que el oro, solo comprador y vendedor deben quedar en un sitio fisico. Para viajar bitcoin es mas dificil de controlarlo por no ser fisico, en ninguna frontera puede detectartelo, en esto el bitcoin gana al oro. Tambien podrian prohibir los servidores de bitcoin, pero mientras haya un solo pais que si lo permita ya esta solucionado. No hace falta vivir en ese pais para usar sus nodos.




Controlar me refiero a que algo fisico lo escondo y no lo encuentras.
Algo virtual que depende de la tecnologia y esta informatizado lo controlan como todo lo informatizado.

Mismamente el ejemplo de si prohiben los servidores de bitcoin, si en un solo pais no lo prohiben no pasa nada. Pero y si los prohiben en todos? 
Si interesa se prohibira en todos.

Pero como ese ejemplo hay muchos otros, puede salir algo nuevo que anule el bitcoin, por que el bitcoin es algo nuevo y nuevas cosas pueden salir.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2017)

Hola, Orooo: La clave de todo suele estar en darle tiempo al tiempo... Acaba poniendo las cosas en su "sitio".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2017 at 00:51 ----------

- ¿LOS BRICS SOPESAN SU DISOLUCIÓN EN EL NUEVO ORDEN INTERNACIONAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Feb 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Controlar me refiero a que algo fisico lo escondo y no lo encuentras.
> Algo virtual que depende de la tecnologia y esta informatizado lo controlan como todo lo informatizado.



Para nada controlan nada, para eso esta la criptografia. Las comunicaciones estan controladas, pero quien realmente tenga interes en que una comunicacion sea privada la encriptara.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante vídeo que os dejo de Max Keiser...

- Una 'trampa de deuda' que puede desencadenar la Tercera Guerra Mundial- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (12 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ORO ... SI , ORO NO ...that is the question .
> Los moninos siguen deshojando la margarita ...compro un krugerrand , o compro un soberano . Si hay que pasar hambre , se pasa pero oro que no falte
> Atesoran algo que NO LES PERTENECE . Porque el oro no pertenece al que lo compra sino es alguien " intocable " por encima de las leyes
> El oro fisico debajo del colchon , asi como el dinero en el banco son activos en fideicomiso , puedes disfrutarlos , pero no son tuyos .
> ...




Lo malo es que las tierras te las quitan aun mas facil todavia y ni siquiera te las puedes llevar. En una situacion que prohiban el oro....quien puede evitar que todas las tierras sean del estado? o del cacique de turno?


----------



## amador (12 Feb 2017)

Pues eso, diversificación ...

Ya lo han comentado los expertos de este hilo muchas veces. 

En esa diversificación, los MP son sólo una parte. Hay que tener de todo "porsiaca".

Por cierto, por donde anda #paketazo ?

Echo de menos sus análisis técnicos y sus comentarios.

Buen domingo.




Beto dijo:


> Lo malo es que las tierras te las quitan aun mas facil todavia y ni siquiera te las puedes llevar. En una situacion que prohiban el oro....quien puede evitar que todas las tierras sean del estado? o del cacique de turno?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2017)

# amador: Lo de paketazo me extraña y esperemos que su ausencia se deba a motivos laborales o similares... SÍ que se le nota a faltar, al igual que a otros conforeros como JohnGalt, Refinanciado, etc., etc. Ojalá pronto se reincorporen por aquí y con alguno de ellos mantengo contacto esporádico, aunque no suelo preguntar los motivos por los que dejan de escribir, pero imagino que muchos intentan "optimizar" su tiempo de la mejor manera posible para ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ORO ... SI , ORO NO ...that is the question .
> Los moninos siguen deshojando la margarita ...compro un krugerrand , o compro un soberano . Si hay que pasar hambre , se pasa pero oro que no falte Eso nunca se dijo aqui.
> Atesoran algo que NO LES PERTENECE . Porque el oro no pertenece al que lo compra sino es alguien " intocable " por encima de las leyes.Negar el derecho a la propiedad del ciudadano regara de sangre las calles...es tirania.
> El oro fisico debajo del colchon , asi como el dinero en el banco son activos en fideicomiso , puedes disfrutarlos , pero no son tuyos . ...tuyo tuyo solo es el tiempo que se te ha dado vivir y las experiencias con las que te vas a sublimar...o degradar. Pero lo que yo poseo por supuesto que mientras viva es mio...cuando muera ayudara a mis hijas. Realmente ya es suyo.
> ...



Dos cuestiones:

QUE HAS HECHO CON TUS SOBERANOS?

TUS POST SIN INFORMACION DE TU CONTACTO ARMENIO NO VALEN UN CAGARRO...DESEMBUCHA...


Segun respondas sabre si eres el autentico ...o un mero sucedáneo de Claphamides...


----------



## kikepm (12 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El oro es inutil sin inflacion , y la inflacion no aparece , al contrario ...vamos de cabeza a una estagflacion de caballo .
> ...
> Y ahora me tomo un buchito de cafe Ni un misero THANKS



A ver, te daríamos algún thank si tuvieras la mínima capacidad de entendimiento, pero de lo que has escrito se deduce que eres MUY BURRO, lo digo sin la menor acritud, desde simpatía y hasta el cariño.

A ver, querido borrico, la estanflación que es: pues no es otra cosa que inflación a la vez que desempleo (recesión), es decir, que te contradices cuando dices, por un lado

El oro es inutil sin inflacion​
y a la vez, por otro

y* la inflacion no aparece* , al contrario ...v*amos de cabeza a una estagflacion* de caballo​

Así que no mendigues thanks, primero lee y aprende, durante años, más bien décadas, como hicimos otros antes. ¿O crees que el conocimiento es algo sencillo de obtener?


Aquí hay gente mil millones de veces más inteligente y válida que tu, miserable rata prosistema (esto si te lo digo con acritud).


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: Lo de paketazo me extraña y esperemos que su ausencia se deba a motivos laborales o similares... SÍ que se le nota a faltar, al igual que a otros conforeros como JohnGalt, Refinanciado, etc., etc. Ojalá pronto se reincorporen por aquí y con alguno de ellos mantengo contacto esporádico, aunque no suelo preguntar los motivos por los que dejan de escribir, pero imagino que muchos intentan "optimizar" su tiempo de la mejor manera posible para ellos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias... el problema que tenia es que no me debajaba publicar mensajes... a ver si este se publica... os leo, pero no puedo escribir...

Edito

Conyo! Ya funciona!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo una MUY INTERESANTE entrevista a Jim Rogers... Y para quiénes desconozcan al "personaje", decirles que es uno de los mejores "gurús" que existen en el terreno de las Materias Primas, pero también en otros de carácter económico-financiero.

- Jim Rogers: "We're About To Have The Worst Economic Problems Of A Lifetime, A Lot Of People Will Disappear" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2017)

INTERESANTE...

- Russia's Central Bank Takes Note of GATA and Gold Price Manipulation | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

Saludos.


----------



## racional (13 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo una MUY INTERESANTE entrevista a Jim Rogers... Y para quiénes desconozcan al "personaje", decirles que es uno de los mejores "gurús" que existen en el terreno de las Materias Primas, pero también en otros de carácter económico-financiero.
> 
> - Jim Rogers: "We're About To Have The Worst Economic Problems Of A Lifetime, A Lot Of People Will Disappear" | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



No dice nada del oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2017)

# racional: ¡Ay! Alma de Cántaro... que no se entera de NADA y encima suele "pontificar". Mire, entre Vd. en la entrevista que le realizan y NO sólo en el resumen escrito. Allí podrá escuchar lo que comenta sobre el Oro y también la Plata... aunque sea de pasada.

Es una entrevista larga, pero sumamente interesante... Este tipo, Jim Rogers, es alguien que sabe bastante sobre las Materias Primas y, especialmente, de los MPs.

Interesante...

La enorme patraña del 11-M | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Feb 2017)

Beto dijo:


> Lo malo es que las tierras te las quitan aun mas facil todavia y ni siquiera te las puedes llevar. En una situacion que prohiban el oro....quien puede evitar que todas las tierras sean del estado? o del cacique de turno?



Cuando estemos en la situación de que prohiban el oro es cuando más merecerá la pena tenerlo.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 10:31 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Ahhh , mi contacto armenio , querras decir " armenia " , que buena estaba la tia pues desde que me exilie de burbuja no supe nada mas de ella
> Mis soberanos ...ahhh , ya sabeis que el clapham es un cinico , si lo es ...yo le digo : clapham , por que eres un cinico ? Me mira y se rie , el muy cabron
> Pues me quedan unos 14 soberanos y un par de krugerrands , estan todos en Cuba , of course . La plata , de la que tuve varios cientos de onzas pues toda vendida , eso si...no perdi mucho , pero necesitaba liquidez
> chevy , finca y ahora voy a por el condo en El Vedado ...Y que no pare la fiesta ...hasta que se seque el malecon
> ...



Yo creía que Clapham era Fidel Castro que había dejado el foro cuando se puso malo. 

No serás Raul?


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Feb 2017)

Curiosidad, un bufete de abogados llamados Leon Kaye dan la opción de sumarse a su demanda de posible manipulación de los precios del oro y de la plata 1999-2014 en LBMA (Londres)

Possible Manipulation of gold and silver prices 1999-2014


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: En el fondo a los que mueven el "cotarro" les importa una M..... todas estas iniciativas que acaban en los tribunales. En el peor de los casos pagan la correspondiente sanción y Santas Pascuas. Y les sale barato teniendo en cuenta los beneficios que obtienen mediante la manipulación de los "mercados", ya sean de MPs o de lo que "toquen". Esto sólo acabará cuando se "limpie" todo el Sistema financiero y, obviamente, se eliminen también todos esos activos "fantasmas" que no valen NADA, pero que sobre el "papel" si tienen un "valor" ficticio... pero me parece que eso es más un deseo que una posible realidad, ya que la SOLUCIÓN REAL pasa por cambiar TODO el Sistema en que está basado nuestro "mundo" actual.

Y os dejo esto...

- El euro acabará colapsando

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (13 Feb 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Cuando estemos en la situación de que prohiban el oro es cuando más merecerá la pena tenerlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 10:31 ----------



si no digo que no, solo digo que ahora te expropian por una carretera que luego ni se construye, pues en una situacion X, mas facil aun sera quitarte esas tierras, no?
Mis padres tienen un terrenito de nada en Zamora....lo digo para no parecer un taliban anti-tierras 

Por cierto, ya que estamos, sabeis de algun hilo donde expliquen como sacar rendimiento economico de tierras?


----------



## pamarvilla (13 Feb 2017)

Keiser Report sobre las "tenias financieras" que usurpan los nutrientes fiscales que necesita un sistema financiero y una economía global saludables. Incluye entrevista a Sunny Ray, de UnoCoin.com, sobre la situación del bitcoin. 

Por cierto. ¿No hay manera de autoborrar un mensaje erróneo? Saludos

Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: Tenias financieras (E1028) - YouTube


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Feb 2017)

Beto dijo:


> si no digo que no, solo digo que ahora te expropian por una carretera que luego ni se construye, pues en una situacion X, mas facil aun sera quitarte esas tierras, no?
> Mis padres tienen un terrenito de nada en Zamora....lo digo para no parecer un taliban anti-tierras
> 
> Por cierto, ya que estamos, sabeis de algun hilo donde expliquen como sacar rendimiento economico de tierras?



un offtopic, pero el pistacho da buen rendimiento y el cultivo no es difícil.

Productores de pistacho de ZAMORA constituyen una asociación y aspiran a crear una cooperativa. La agrupación da los primeros pasos con 30 cultivadores y un centenar de hectáreas l Buscan terrenos para montar una planta transformadora

Productores de pistacho constituyen una asociación y aspiran a crear una cooperativa - La Opinión de Zamora


----------



## LIMONCIO (13 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> un offtopic, pero el pistacho da buen rendimiento y el cultivo no es difícil.
> 
> Productores de pistacho de ZAMORA constituyen una asociación y aspiran a crear una cooperativa. La agrupación da los primeros pasos con 30 cultivadores y un centenar de hectáreas l Buscan terrenos para montar una planta transformadora
> 
> Productores de pistacho constituyen una asociación y aspiran a crear una cooperativa - La Opinión de Zamora



Ya hace tiempo que creo es la mejor alternativa para agricultores y ganaderos y sus pauperrimos margenes.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Feb 2017)

Miedo al Frexit:
¿Por qué Europa tiene miedo de una victoria de Le Pen? El 80% de la deuda pública francesa pasaría a redenominarse en francos (la parte que se emitió bajo el derecho francés).

Economists: Le Pen Victory Would Lead To "Massive Sovereign Default", Global Financial Chaos | Zero Hedge 


Oro escasea, la FED entrego otros lingotes al Bundesbank, las numeraciones de las barras que recibieron a cambio no eran las mismas que las originales, la razón es que el oro no estaba disponible debido a que había sido alquilado o tal vez incluso vendido. 

ALERT: Gold Is Rallying Because Western Central Bank Vaults Are Running Out Of Physical Gold | King World News


----------



## SeñorGamusino (14 Feb 2017)

Me presento en el mejor hilo: el del oro.

Mis perspectivas para el oro en 2017 y 2018 son muy muy buenas. Creo que toda la marabunta electoral, populismos y manipulación de masas que se vienen en estos años afectarán muy positivamente a la cotización del oro.

La pregunta a corto plazo es: Volverá a los 1100 ?

Tengo visto un analisis técnico que me parece interesante, sacado de AnalisisTecnicoBolsa


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Feb 2017)

Si algo aprendí del AT es que no sirve para nada.

Los gráficos bursátiles son para nuestra economía el equivalente al horóscopo para nuestras ilusiones y deseos.

Claro que volverá a 1100, e incluso a 800. Es algo ilógico según están las cosas, por eso es muy posible que suceda.

De eso trata "el mundo de los gráficos", de hacer creer algo concreto para irse a lo opuesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# pamarvilla: Al final de tu comentario tienes que clickar en "Editar" y allí ya tienes el acceso para borrar el mensaje.

# Beto: En la red tienes información sobre lo que solicitas y en este foro creo que se creó un hio en la dirección que apuntas, pero de eso hace años y me parece que lo impulsó un conforero que se llama carloszorro. Quizás, con esos datos puedas intentar encontrarlo. No obstante, te dejo esto...

- El pistachero, un cultivo con muchas posibilidades el campo manchego | INNOVAGRI

# SeñorGamusino: Bienvenido a este hilo y que goza de un justo prestigio en el foro. Respecto a lo que pregunta: NO hay NADA imposible, pero por aquí saben que yo SIEMPRE soy optimista en relación al Oro y sobre todo si consideramos unos plazos que no se ciñan al cortísimo plazo. De todas formas, esos $1100 están siendo muy "caros" de ver, de manera que comprar un poco más arriba tampoco va a deteriorarnos en exceso nuestras "Finanzas" y más si se hace con el "concepto" que tenemos por aquí: el de ATESORAR y NO ESPECULAR...

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- How YOUR Wealth is Stolen In Broad Daylight - The Daily Coin

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (14 Feb 2017)

Y siguen acumulando oro en Alemania a espuertas, ellos que pueden :
La incertidumbre en diversos órdenes político, social, económico... en la causante del aumento de la demanda de oro también en la _Deutsche Börse_.

# fernandojcg Ok, gracias

Aumenta la demanda de oro por incertidumbre política en EEUU y Reino Unido

Saludos


----------



## racional (14 Feb 2017)

Mientras tanto en la India el oro esta practicamente prohibido.

noticia de noviembre: India prohibirá importar oro

y antes importaba 700 toneladas al año, que es casi 1/3 de la produccion mundial.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Desde luego, sería muy "SINTOMÁTICO" que en la India se prohibiera la importación de Oro... y que de todas formas seguiría entrando por otros "cauces". Nada que ya no se conozca en ese país. Y gracias por el aporte.

Bien, a lo que ha enlazado racional podéis sumar esto... y que parece más SERIO.

- http://ec.europa.eu/smart-regulation/roadmaps/docs/plan_2016_028_cash_restrictions_en.pdf

Y dejo también otro interesante artículo...

- El gran lavado de cerebro | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Feb 2017)

Molaba más el AT de la Ag en la servilleta.

Ahora estariamos en 1100, pero con la plata...


----------



## el juli (15 Feb 2017)

El documento de la Comisión es vergonzoso.... y luego se extrañan del Brexit....


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Feb 2017)

"Grecia e está considerando abandonar el euro a favor del dólar ¡¡un movimiento devastador que humillaría a Bruselas!! 

Greece considers ditching Euro in favour of the US dollar | Daily Mail Online

---------- Post added 15-feb-2017 at 00:18 ----------




el juli dijo:


> El documento de la Comisión es vergonzoso.... y luego se extrañan del Brexit....



si increíble el documento ... pero aún más vergonzosa la ratificación del Ceta


----------



## el juli (15 Feb 2017)

El tema del CETA no me lo conozco


----------



## JohnGalt (15 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la India el oro esta practicamente prohibido.
> 
> noticia de noviembre: India prohibirá importar oro
> 
> y antes importaba 700 toneladas al año, que es casi 1/3 de la produccion mundial.



Y anyadele esto:

India shuts down pension scheme for workers | GulfNews.com

Y no nos olvidemos que en India el 85% del pueblo sigue cobrando en cash... y ahora el pueblo quiere saber "ande ta el blac mony"... a ver que historia les cuentan...

Figures for

Saludos a todos


----------



## el juli (15 Feb 2017)

Pobres indios, usados de "conejillos de Indias"


----------



## Quemado (15 Feb 2017)

Joder con la India. Miedo me da.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# el juli: El problema no es el documento en sí... siéndolo, pero entiendo que el problema real estriba en que esto no se da a conocer en los mass mierda y también es ocultado por los políticos "elegidos" que andan por allí para llevárselo "muerto"... porque otra cosa NO hacen. Y es que ya me da igual si son de "izquierdas", de "derechas" o del puto Cotolengo... son todos la misma MIERDA.

Respecto al "experimento" de la India tiene toda la "lógica": un país que es equiparable a un continente y con una gran población, aparte de unas determinadas "tradiciones" como son la utilización del Cash y la compra masiva de MPs. Es que hay que reconocer que lo están haciendo "bien" para sus fines... Y ahora ya apuntan a piezas grandes y han dejado de lado los pequeños "experimentos" como los de Chipre, Grecia...

Je,je,je... os dejo un buen artículo. Lástima que esto lo vaya a leer muy poca gente y se siga propagando el puto "mantra" de que todo marcha viento en popa en la Economía española... cuando la auténtica realidad es la que ES...

- España sigue yendo bien

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (15 Feb 2017)

Curioso, usan el terrorismo y las actividades ilegales para justificar la desaparición del dinero en efectivo, y por otra parte meten a millones de personas de las que no sabemos nada, ni su historial, ni sus huellas dactilares, nada.... estamos a lo que diga Soros


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os dejo y que gustará a los más "plateros"...

- Silver Price Forecast | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: En el fondo a los que mueven el "cotarro" les importa una M..... todas estas iniciativas que acaban en los tribunales. En el peor de los casos pagan la correspondiente sanción y Santas Pascuas. Y les sale barato teniendo en cuenta los beneficios que obtienen mediante la manipulación de los "mercados", ya sean de MPs o de lo que "toquen". Esto sólo acabará cuando se "limpie" todo el Sistema financiero y, obviamente, se eliminen también todos esos activos "fantasmas" que no valen NADA, pero que sobre el "papel" si tienen un "valor" ficticio... pero me parece que eso es más un deseo que una posible realidad, ya que la SOLUCIÓN REAL pasa por cambiar TODO el Sistema en que está basado nuestro "mundo" actual.
> 
> ...



Estoy del discurso del "odio a la inmigración" hasta los cojones ya...

Que se los lleve a su puta casa...que llenen la sierra de madrid, el barrio de salamanca, todas las zonas donde viven los ricachos ...que los metan allí y que los disfruten...

Los que sostienen que nosotros que no queremos el islam en la vieja Europa sostenemos un discurso del odio...deberían predicar con el ejemplo y poner una familia de "sirios" en su vida.

Banda de hijos de perra...


----------



## asqueado (15 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os dejo y que gustará a los más "plateros"...
> 
> - Silver Price Forecast | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.



Dice nada mas que la verdad amigo Fernando, vienen tiempos convulsivos.::::


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2017)

# asqueado: Hola, amigo, y SÍ, el artículo en cuestión dice lo mismo que venimos diciendo y escribiendo muchos "metaleros" desde hace años... En fin, creo que es una simple cuestión de tiempo, pero no es menos cierto que espero NO verlo... Sin embargo, las "posibilidades" las tengo en contra o eso me parece ahora mismo.

Y dejo un inteligente artículo...

- Lo único transversal en España es la gilipollez. Blogs de España is not Spain

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2017)

Parece interesante...

- Golden Cross: The Last Time THIS Happened, Gold Prices Ran From $290 To All-Time High Of $1923! | Silver Doctors

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Sí, me declaro populista

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Feb 2017)

Interesante consecuencia (limitada e inmediata?) del experimento de desmonetizacion Indio: a reciclar oro.

Rural India sells household gold for cash - The Economic Times

Gold recycling shoots up after Demonetisation | Ahmedabad News - Times of India

Y por eso algunos buscan otras formas de introducir sus ahorros en oro en India (solo de leerlo, me duele el culete (o el ortete ;-)).. las tasas impuestas al oro es lo que tiene..

Internal Error


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Sí, me declaro populista
> 
> Saludos.



Pues ya somos dos...

No se ha atrevido a declararse Trumpista...je je je


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Sí, me declaro populista
> 
> Saludos.



Las ansias de poder del hombre, su egoismo extremo, relacionado con la historia de su evolucion, hizo, hace y hara que cualquier sistema de gobierno termine siendo corrupto. El articulo, mas alla del termino populista, expresa el hartazgo de la gente que se ha dado cuenta de que el sistema democratico es un esclavo del sistema financiero / monetario que es manejado por unos pocos, asi que, votar a Marianico el Corto o a Dnya Rogelia es simplemente dar una filete Angus virtual al pueblo (que lo ve como un Angus, pero no se da cuenta que es carne de cuarta) para que siga creyendo que tiene el poder de elegir.

Aunque por lo que leo en los periodicos y en los foros, el pueblo sigue creyendo en eso y hablando de progres y fachas, dchas e izqdas, etc... asi que sigue aletargado. Seran progres, fachas, populistas u otras etiquetas... pero no se si despiertos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: No creo que Trump goce de las "preferencias" de Juan Laborda, ni muchísimo menos... Tampoco las tiene por mí parte, pero creo que todos entendemos lo que Laborda ha pretendido al declararse "populista", al igual que yo y muchos otros que andan por este hilo.

Yo creo que JohnGalt nos lo ha "dibujado" muy bien: hay un gran hartazgo en las Sociedades "desarrolladas" y también en las que no lo son... Luego, no es menos cierto de que siguen imperando unos "colores" que imagino tampoco son "extraños" desde la Revolución Industrial hasta hoy.

# JohnGalt: ¿Despiertos? NO y ese es el principal problema, porque el "despertar" va a ser duro, muy duro...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes contertulios,

Noticias desde Grecia.

Os pego unos párrafos que me han parecido el non plus ultra de la decadencia de nuestro sistema de las narices. La cosa ocurre en 2017 en la cuna de la Democracia. En fin ... sin comentarios.

_"En Grecia, (desde el memorándum II/III) un médico que trabaja en el sistema sanitario público sólo puede recibir un cierto número de “pacientes cubiertos por la Seguridad Social” (en la práctica, 3 a 5 por día). Más allá de ese número, el resto de los pacientes, los que tienen cita pero que ya están fuera “del techo admitido por las autoridades”, aunque estén “asegurados” y coticen, deben pagar la consulta y no les será devuelta. Su situación sale, excede el marco de la Seguridad Social por motivos de cupo, solo les queda pagar y sino... no ser atendidos por un médico.

Y en cuanto a los demás (por cierto, más de 3 millones de griegos), los que no tienen un seguro, lo mismo ¡se salva el que paga!

.../..."_

greek crisis: Sala de espera

Un saludo a todos.

P.S.Como frase del día, magnífica y triste, a la vez: "Cada vez que la Historia se repite, el precio aumenta"


----------



## Metalcuck (16 Feb 2017)

Una preguntita a ver si alguno de ustedes sabe encontrar mejor que yo el cauce,me gustaría saber un poco hacia donde ha ido fluyendo en ríos y ríos el oro,la plata,y básicamente todo lo que se ha ido vendiendo en los infames compro oro que como setas aparecieron no sólo en españa sino en todo el mundo,me resultaría de especial interés saber hacia donde se ha dirigido esa riqueza acumulada por el pueblo de forma casi involuntaria,básicamente el oro siempre había sido una de las formas de acumulación de riqueza más "democraticas" y sin embargo ha ido saliendo de los bolsillos,arcones,y encimeras de una clase media y baja necesitada en occidente durante años de crisis.

Así pues mi pregunta sería ese oro ha ido más hacia las clases altas en forma de inversión o hacia gobiernos y de ser así gobiernos occidentales o mayoritariamente india china rusia?
Un saludete.


----------



## gurrumino (16 Feb 2017)

Para el que no tenga otra cosa que hacer esta noche..






Ver Gold (El poder de la ambición) (2016) online

2 horas muy entretenidas y con mensaje, buenas interpretaciones, y supongo que mucho que ver con la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Metalcuck: En su momento -y lo escribí en uno de estos hilos- me hice la misma pregunta que Vd. Sin embargo, la "lógica" también nos indica lo que ha podido suceder y con muchas probabilidades de acertar... máxime cuando algunos llevamos bastantes años en este mundillo.

Bien, los MPs NO son ajenos al mismo proceder que en otros productos... Por ejemplo, el "reciclaje" ha sido de lo más sencillo: muchas joyerías han comprado esos MPs a bajo precio y que luego han abastecido su negocio. Luego, tenemos las grandes empresas de compra y venta de MPs que tienen refinerías... Aquí ya me estoy refiriendo a las que existen en Alemania y Suiza.

Por otro lado, sabemos que de Occidente, especialmente a través de Suiza, se ha abastecido a buena parte del mercado asiático... Así que, Metalcuck, tampoco hay NADA "extraño" en el camino que haya podido seguir esa riqueza comprada a precio de usura...

Sin embargo, subyace algo más importante y hay que remontarse a la Crisis subprime para ver luego la proliferación masiva que existió de los Compro Oro y claro uno no puede evitar preguntarse si ello ya no formaba parte de la MISMA "partida"... Vamos, que yo soy uno de los que están convencidos de ello: lo llaman CAUSA y EFECTO... y detrás los "trileros" de SIEMPRE...:

¡Ah! y Bienvenido a este hilo.

Y dejo esto...

- Money managers no longer hate gold, saying it

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2017)

Bastante interesante...

- Algunas veces hay que luchar por la paz | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: "Curioso", ¿No?

- China vendió 20 toneladas de oro en diciembre de 2016

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo esto de Max Keiser...

- El banco más grande de Europa es "técnicamente insolvente"- Videos de RT

Y hoy hemos conocido la esperada y no menos famosa "Condena" o como nos siguen tomando el pelo... SÍ, la Justicia es igual para todos por los mismísimos Cojones... A veces le dan ganas a uno de que todo se vaya a tomar por culo de una puta vez.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (17 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y hoy hemos conocido la esperada y no menos famosa "Condena" o como nos siguen tomando el pelo... SÍ, la Justicia es igual para todos por los mismísimos Cojones... A veces le dan ganas a uno de que todo se vaya a tomar por culo de una puta vez.
> 
> Saludos.



En mi opinión la (no) condena a la infanta estaba cantada, todas las informaciones, instrucciones y actuaciones de la fiscalía del gobierno, del fiscal pro gobierno y de todos los medios ha sido para exonerar a la infanta, lo cual se ha hecho vulnerando las propias leyes que el estado hace SIEMPRE cumplir en el caso de que el acusado sea parte del pueblo llano.

Lo de la infanta no tiene EXCUSA de ningún tipo, era responsable directa, accionista, secretaria, firmaba TODA LA DOCUMENTACIÓN que era aprobada en consejos, en fin, bajo las propias leyes del estado no hay por donde agarrar esta absolución. Se agarran a una supuesta ignorancia que nunca es causa de absolución para la gente común: _La ignorancia de la ley no exime de su cumplimiento_, recuerdan?

Pero en mi opinión ha sido una mala estrategia la seguida por el estado, ahora más si cabe la gente es consciente de que el estado no es neutral, de que los poderosos, la casa real, el gobierno, tienen sentencias absolutorias por crímenes peores por los que habitualmente se condena a cualquier individuo a penas de cárcel.

No hay más que pensar como las deudas con el fisco y con la S.S. de todos los poderosos son negociadas directamente, llegan a *acuerdos extrajudiciales* para pagar míseras cantidades aún con delitos fiscales de por medio, sean estos políticos, banqueros, deportistas de élite, mientras que Ayyyyyy de aquel de vosotros que defraude la más mísera cantidad a las arcas del estado, os serán extraidas por vía ejecutiva y como sea mayor de 120.000 € pasareis un buen tiempo a la sombra sin posibilidad alguna de negociar NADA.


Igualdad ante la ley, uno de los fundamentos de la democracia que en España no se cumple. El estado se está rompiendo en pedazos y los vamos a ver con nuestros propios ojos. 

¿Ahora como van a exigir a la gente que cumpla con las leyes?


----------



## Metalcuck (17 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg
Muchas gracias tanto por la respuesta como por la bienvenida,

Mi preocupación era básicamente esa,como la crisis se ha sido mantenida inflando la deuda mediante la impresión de petrodolares lo suficiente como para que esa crisis se prolongue en el tiempo,drenando de oro y otros metales a las clases medias y bajas,ya que lo bueno del oro y los metales esque no se pueden crear de la nada de forma que la mejor manera de hacer acopio es mantener una crisis que obligue a cambiar el oro por papelitos


me preguntaba si eso podría ser parte de la idea de mantener artificialmente alta la deuda,yo se que china básicamente esta tratando de comprar todo lo que puede en el mercado inmobiliario de Canadá,Australia nueva Zelanda, Costa oeste de EEUU etc,que tenían acumulada muchísima deuda estadounidense la cual ya no compran,además de irse llevando oro y metales,y comprar medio africa,los chinos además saben que el yuan en el banco esta sujeto a devaluaciones por lo que es mejor gastarlo en valores seguros....

Así pues es razonable pensar que la crisis y la posterior semicrisis es una forma de artificialmente mantener el oro y plata bajos,a la vez que ir drenandolos poco a poco?

Es decir si china básicamente esta comprando propiedades fuera y oro porque sabe que la deuda que eeuu tiene no puede ser pagada y en algún punto puede destaparse así pues aprovechan para usar la deuda que poseen para paralizar occidente mientras usan el papel moneda ilimitado que EEUU les imprime para comprar el mundo y el día de mañana simplemente dejarán caer la deuda cuando ya no les sirva de nada. 

Siento si no me he explicado bien pero lo he escrito por partes y lo he juntado luego además de que mi conocimiento es más bien escaso en cuanto a economía y no llevo ni una fracción del tiempo en esto como para haber ido observano los flujos idas y venidas

Un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (17 Feb 2017)

No sé, pero me parece un poco ingenuo pensar que el episodio de Urgandorín y esposa van a suponer un despertar de la gente en lo que se refiere a hacer algo, cosas mas vergonzosas hemos visto, o al menos igual de vergonzosas y aquí estamos.
Y seguimos.


----------



## amador (17 Feb 2017)

Pues por volver al Oro, mencionar que desde finales de año (concretamente desde el 22 de Diciembre) hasta hoy, lleva una subida de 113 USD ó 85 €urelios.

A lo tonto, a lo tonto es un 9% de incremento.

A ver que pasa el resto de este año.

Saludos


----------



## Metalcuck (17 Feb 2017)

amador dijo:


> Pues por volver al Oro, mencionar que desde finales de año (concretamente desde el 22 de Diciembre) hasta hoy, lleva una subida de 113 USD ó 85 €urelios.
> 
> A lo tonto, a lo tonto es un 9% de incremento.
> 
> ...



A ver sin ilusionar me demasiado ni esperar hacerme rico pero...tema elecciones en europa,holanda, francia,Alemania y posiblemente Italia, suficiente como para hacer bailotear el euro y que el oro se convierta en refugio,por no mencionar la depreciación del euro,y eso sin contar la remota (y en mi caso entendible)posibilidad de que el hartazgo co Europa no lleve a un triunfo de le Pen y un frexit o un triunfo de alternativ fur deutschland(esos dos serian un posible fin del euro)

En cualquier caso me parecio un buen año para tener dinero que pese no vaya a ser que con tanta nube gris venga una tormenta y se me vuele.

Un saludete


----------



## frisch (17 Feb 2017)

Buenas noches,

Al hilo de lo de la infanta (y no sólo la infanta, sino marido y titiriteros asociados), al hilo del comentario de John Galt sobre las ansias de poder y el egoísmo del ser humano y al hilo del comentario de Kikepm con quien comparto pareceres y, sobre todo, pipa, se me ocurre decir que la mayor parte de la gente, lógicamente, ve la pirámide desde abajo hacia arriba cuando, en realidad, la pirámide se debe observar, para así acercarse un poquito más a la verdad de las cosas, desde arriba hacia abajo.

La cúspide del poder, en "democracia", se permite comportamientos fuera de la ley porque la base de la pirámide sólo piensa, en un sueño totalmente irreal, novelesco de cuarta categoría, alimentado por series de televisión más falsas que un huevo de vaca, una publicidad subliminal bomardeada a diario, sólo piensa en acercarse a ese estatus que "disfrutan" los de arriba.

Sigo de cerca, muy de cerca, esta mal llamada crisis y he llegado a una conclusión:

La base de la pirámide no mueve el culo por las buenas razones.

No, la base de la pirámide, lógicamente, mueve el culo porque le duele el bolsillo y entonces, se enfada, se indigna, se, se se, se, incluso se suicida.

Aparecen entonces los salva patrias, o salva sociedades y ... la base de la pirámide se abalanza en sus brazos como Heidi en del su Abuelo pero claro, no por las buenas razones, los buenos motivos (como Heidi) sino por el bolsillo.

Todo esto es lógico y no seré yo quien haga juicios de valor porque, sencillamente, el condumio es el condumio.

Por supuesto, en la base de la pirámide o porque no decirlo, fuera de la base de la pirámide y, por supuesto, no perteneciendo o colaborando en la pirámide, hay gente que entiende las cosas de otra manera.

El problema es que no es suficiente en número para fundar un partido político y cambiar lo que haya cambiar.

De ahí, que soy no sólo escéptico con todo lo que se cueza dentro de la pirámide, sino que simple y llanamente, no me creo, ni me gusta, esa serie de televisión.

La infanta y titiriteros asociados saben todo esto. Pasan sus ratillos difíciles teniendo que ir a una audiencia, sentados en el banquillo de los presuntos acusados, pero los ahogan con sus ... y ahora me instalo en Ginebra, mañana me invita mi amigo no sé quién a su yate en gira por islas paradisíacas y pasado mañana me como unos percebes recién traídos expresamente para mi desde la Costa de la Muerte en Galicia.

La cúspide de la pirámide sabe que la base no dirá ni mu, excepto unos estornudillos (que además le van a resultar caros) porque la base anhela navegar en el mismo yate.

Ése es el (uno) problema.

_Edito_

Sólo cabe una posibilidad (la que ocurrió en la Revolución Francesa) y es que franjas superiores de la pirámide sin ser la cúspide, utilicen a la base (que, en realidad, ellos consideran chusma, plebe por mucho que lo denominen "El Pueblo") para ellos acceder a la cúspide, defenestrando, no a todos, sino a unos pocos, cuestión de hacerse un hueco en el Olimpo de los Muertos del Poder.

¡Eso sí! La carne la pone el tonto del haba que se creía lo que cuentan en las series de televisión.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2017)

Hola, Metalcuck: Nuevamente le saludo e intentaré responder a lo que pregunta... bueno, desde mi particular "óptica" personal y que podrá ser compartida o no, aunque esto es lo de menos para mí, ya que por regla general suelo tener las cosas bastante claras y eso es lo realmente importante para mí.

Metalcuck, Vd. me recuerda a muchos "metaleros" que magnifican sin ningún motivo real a China, Rusia y unos BRICS cada vez más venidos a menos...

Vamos a ver: Vd. tiene que diferenciar entre el Gobierno chino y los "ricos"/"inversores" chinos... Lo digo porque ambos se diferencian mucho si seguimos los flujos de los capitales y también los movimientos económicos asociados a la Geopolítica... Digo esto porque conocemos lo que están realizando ambos, es decir Gobierno y particulares chinos. El primero se está adentrando en el Centro y Sur del continente americano y en África, aunque no es menos cierto que cada vez más "acotado" por EE.UU. y sus aliados o "perros falderos"... Y ya se les expulsó del Norte de África cuando se eliminó a Gadafi.

SÍ que es cierto que muchos multimillonarios chinos están comprando de todo en Occidente, incluidos los bienes raíces a los que hace referencia, pero no se engañe Vd. y eso no significa más que una fuga de capitales procedentes de China se está "materializando", ni más ni menos...

Y tampoco se engañe Vd. sobre el tema de la Deuda... El Gobierno chino tiene más de ésta de la que Vd. pueda imaginarse y ya no digo las numerosas "burbujas" que tiene a punto de implosionar... Posiblemente, la Economía china esté mucho PEOR que la Occidental y en eso hay bastante consenso. Otra cosa es que algunos esperen "milagros" imposibles desde allí... También los oí comentar antes de que funcionase el SGE y ahora dónde estamos o seguimos estando... así que menos "lobos".

Además, Metalcuck, China NO cuenta con el suficiente Oro a nivel estatal como para respaldar a su "moneda", es decir un Yuan que vale lo que vale...

Un caso muy diferente para mí es el de Rusia. Éste país está adquiriendo Oro a marchas forzadas y pienso que dentro de una actitud "defensiva" acerca de "algo" que ellos saben y que nosotros NO, aunque algunos tenemos ciertas "intuiciones" al respecto y que ya hemos reflejado en este hilo.

Respecto a lo que comenta sobre un cambio político en el mapa de la UE, pues es algo bastante probable si no en el futuro inmediato, SÍ en el "posterior". ¿Consecuencias considerando ambas posibilidades? Pues, lo que ha sucedido en el Reino Unido tras el triunfo del Brexit, es decir fuerte devaluación de las divisas en relación al Oro y a otros activos... Ello podría implicar una fuerte subida en la cotización del metal dorado, pero NO necesariamente y hemos de tener en cuenta de que éste está referenciado al USD...Sin embargo, la simple posesión FÍSICA del Oro ya nos proporcionaría un importante "colchón" contra la devaluación que podría acontecer y que en caso de ruptura de la zona Euro y su "divisa", pues sería considerable y algunos han barajado sobre un 40% en primera instancia en España...

Y Metalcuck le animo a seguir escribiendo y mejorarlo es una simple cuestión de práctica, pero he de decirle que se explica Vd. muy bien y también lo que intenta "transmitir".

Y dejo un interesante artículo para los más "plateros"...

- 2017 - A Sterling Year For Silver? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2017)

Muy bueno este artículo...

- Mad Men y los politólogos que asesinaron a Sócrates

Saludos.


----------



## timi (19 Feb 2017)

a disfrutar del domingo

dejo esto

Discrepo, el dólar se depreciará


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Por "alusiones": el "GRAN GURÚ" pasa del GRANDÍSIMO CHARLATÁN... Y los más viejos del hilo recordarán como este individuo perdió TODOS los debates que tuvimos, por consiguiente NO tiene para mí ningún interés debatir con alguien que no sólo no quiere aportar, sino que tiene el clásico comportamiento del necio... Y le dejo esto por si sus escasas neuronas consiguen "comprenderlo": "Tu nivel más alto de ignorancia es cuando rechazas algo de lo que no sabes nada." (Wayne Dyer)

Y os dejo esto...

- El neoliberalismo y su tratamiento | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (19 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta ano-nadado de leer los consejos y sugerencias el guru cuyo nombre recuerda a ese infame rey Borbon que se largo sin decir ni adios . Desde el periodo cretacico los cretacicos del Foro andan atesorando piedras barbaras que dicen proviene de la Galaxia exterior . Porque , dicen ...el mundo no ha cambiado , no , el mundo es igualito que hace 100 anos y claro , la Historia se repite y todo lo demas . Da igual que seamos 7 u 8 mil millones ( y no 1 o 2 ) da igual que la tecnologia sea omnipresente y el Big Brother tenga hasta los datos del color de la mierda que cagas ( si has comprado remolacha o espinacas con tarjeta ellos saben que cagas rojo o verde ...fijo) Y la pregunta del millon de ducados es : servira el oro para salvarle el ano a los ingenuos piedra-recolectores ?
> El clapham lo tiene claro : NIET . Seran despojados de su oro y confinados en una prision mas tenebrosa que La Cabana , al lado de la cual , La Bastilla era como el Burj Al Arab . Al clapham se le saltan las lagri..bueno , al clapham se la suda , porque el clapham lo lleva diciendo aqui desde que mataron a Lola a las 3 pm . EL oro sera tu perdicion . Pero estos moninos no aprenden . Si fueran mas listos se lanzarian a comprar cripto-cromos de coleccion porque no es lo mismo ir al bar y comprar una Heineken con bitcoin que con una raspita de krugerrand , no queda tan cool .
> El clapham no espera que esta pandilla de malos inversores le de un misero THANKS , el clapham esta por encima de la THANKSVITUD .
> Pero si algun THANKS cae , pues oye ...bienvenido sea aunque sea un inutil intento de soborno para hacerme cambiar de idea .
> ...




No he entendido muy bien todo por tu forma de expresarte. Me ha recordado a un episodio de Epi y Blas...

Lo unico que medio he entendido es que si pasa algo nos despojaran del oro que podamos tener. 
Pero como? Son adivinos y saben donde lo puedo tener?

Puede estar desde lo alto de un monte, hasta escondido en una cueva o un agujero de pulpos en el fondo del mar (hasta 42 metros bajo sin problemas) y te aseguro que en el fondo del mar, no puedes orientarte si no sabes donde vas.

Por que lo he comprado tengo que tener el oro? Quizas ya lo he vendido todo...


----------



## xavik (19 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta ano-nadado de leer los consejos y sugerencias el guru cuyo nombre recuerda a ese infame rey Borbon que se largo sin decir ni adios . Desde el periodo cretacico los cretacicos del Foro andan atesorando piedras barbaras que dicen proviene de la Galaxia exterior . Porque , dicen ...el mundo no ha cambiado , no , el mundo es igualito que hace 100 anos y claro , la Historia se repite y todo lo demas . Da igual que seamos 7 u 8 mil millones ( y no 1 o 2 ) da igual que la tecnologia sea omnipresente y el Big Brother tenga hasta los datos del color de la mierda que cagas ( si has comprado remolacha o espinacas con tarjeta ellos saben que cagas rojo o verde ...fijo) Y la pregunta del millon de ducados es : servira el oro para salvarle el ano a los ingenuos piedra-recolectores ?
> El clapham lo tiene claro : NIET . Seran despojados de su oro y confinados en una prision mas tenebrosa que La Cabana , al lado de la cual , La Bastilla era como el Burj Al Arab . Al clapham se le saltan las lagri..bueno , al clapham se la suda , porque el clapham lo lleva diciendo aqui desde que mataron a Lola a las 3 pm . EL oro sera tu perdicion . Pero estos moninos no aprenden . Si fueran mas listos se lanzarian a comprar cripto-cromos de coleccion porque no es lo mismo ir al bar y comprar una Heineken con bitcoin que con una raspita de krugerrand , no queda tan cool .
> El clapham no espera que esta pandilla de malos inversores le de un misero THANKS , el clapham esta por encima de la THANKSVITUD .
> Pero si algun THANKS cae , pues oye ...bienvenido sea aunque sea un inutil intento de soborno para hacerme cambiar de idea .
> ...



Estoy seguro de que llegado el momento prohibirían la posesión de oro (no creo que vayan casa por casa ni que manden una carta pidiendo el oro. Simplemente cn prohibir su posesión y uso es suficiente creo yo). Sin embargo, tengo mis dudas de que esto pasara en España, debido a la poca cultura del oro que tiene la gente, y más tras venderlo todo después de la crisis. Veo más probable que la gente se resguarde en lo que ha hecho siempre: casas, tierras y demás y que sea eso lo que quiten (o cobren impuestazo por usarlas, que es lo mismo). La gente informada que use oro seguramente habrá sacado el dinero del país para entonces y no merecería la pena. 

Cambiando de tema, aunque estoy seguro que se ha comentado antes, me he estado informando sobre la capacidad del oro como cobertura (hedge) de la inflación. Parece que hay opiniones muy variadas sobre el tema. Algunos estudios creen que sí:

ARE GOLD AND SILVER A HEDGE AGAINST INFLATION? A TWO CENTURY PERSPECTIVE

Mientras otros rechazan esta idea:

The Golden Dilemma1

La clave según otros parece estar simplemente en los tipos de interés. 







El precio del oro ahora estaría alto por los bajos tipos de interés. Llegado el momento del crash (aparte del posible subidón del oro a corto plazo por la inestabilidad y posterior bajada), el precio del oro dependería de si desde el banco central deciden subir tipos (con lo que el oro bajaría) o seguirían igual (o no subirlos lo suficiente, con lo que el oro subiría).

¿Cual es vuestro punto de vista sobre el tema?


----------



## Metalcuck (19 Feb 2017)

Pues básicamente lo expuesto por orooo ,desde mi ingnorancia añadire además que tu mismo has dicho que si son capaces de saber de que color cagas,veo más sencillo por ello en este mundo tan distopico que sin moverse de la oficina pongan un impuesto en transacciones que usen cripto del 50%o mas,o que bloqueen el accesocomo si de un google chino se tratase,o que te vacian la cuenta con un poco de monitorizacion,mientras que a la hora de adquirir cosas reales mientras que el oro siempre tendrá un encantador mercado negro,buena suerte buscando una cosa que adquirí físicamente hace años pagando al contado(ande andara)y si le añades unos saltos de frontera fuera de la UE ya acabo se p ejemplo dudo que la policia de hongkong se ponga en contacto con la nacional para avisar de que hace 5 años alguien compro oro ahí, que ellos a su vez se den cuenta de que tengo familia en japon y que si empieza el mad máx me iría ahi,y se pongan en contacto con la policía japonesa la cual se pondrá a peinar el país en busca de un oro comprado hace años en otro país que yo me habré gastado en piruletas
(los países son al azar pero es aplicable a cualquier sitio fuera de la frontera ya que ningún estado se pondrá a avisar de que hay un dinero suelto en otro pais )otro posible paréntesis es el problema de comprar cosas con bitcoins en villarastrillos de arriba donde no tienen terminal ni para pagar con tarjeta,no saben lo que es el bitcoins y como no pages la cuenta puede que no salgas de ahi
No digo que no tenga utilidad el bitcoin pero yo no metería ahí todo,diversificar es amor
P.d. con más gente en lo del bitcoin cuantas horas tardaría en completarse la transacción? El hecho de que la mayoría de mineros de bitcoin este en china,que eso vaya a ir a mas y que el gobierno chino por tanto pueda reescribir la cadena en algún momento no te asusta?
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603295/why-bitcoins-1000-value-doesnt-matter/

Siempre respeta la opinión de los demás, se que es de abuelos y tal pero el oro siempre ha estado ahí en las crisis,si nos ponemos en un mád máx con el gobierno requisado etc etc,prefiero usar cosas probadas históricamente que dejar a todos esos gobiernos en busca de dinero buscarme las cosquillas en un sistema centralizado (algo así como un gran tarro de miel booboo)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# xavik: Bienvenido a este hilo. Bien, le daré mi opinión, y algo sé al respecto, aunque sea por los años que llevo en esto... En el precio del Oro, xavik, tradicionalmente han influido los tipos de interés, los eventos geopolíticos y los niveles donde se cruzan la oferta y la demanda, donde lógicamente también influye la producción industrial.

Ahora bien, ¿esto es válido ahora mismo y a "futuro"? Pues, va a ser que NO... Me explico: cuando las tasas de interés suben el precio del Oro baja y mucho flujo del dinero se dirige hacia los Bonos gubernamentales, pero esta "percepción" parece que ya está sufriendo un cambio muy sustancial... Básicamente, porque se está cuestionando la solvencia financiera de los Gobiernos y eso pesa lo suyo en las decisiones de los peces "gordos", es decir de aquellos que tienen pasta de verdad propia y no ajena.

Luego, tenemos los eventos geopolíticos y que, últimamente, influyen bastante poco en la cotización, pero SÍ que lo harán cuando sean percibidos como de "NO RETORNO", es decir que se han traspasado ya unos límites muy concretos de nuestra Sociedad.

Y respecto a la oferta y demanda, teniendo en cuenta la manipulación existente en el mercado del "papel", pues creo que tienen la relevancia que tienen, es decir que casi nula, pero el tema de la producción industrial SÍ que podría influir en el futuro inmediato y más con las incertidumbres que planean en el horizonte.

Respecto a confiscaciones y demás mandangas sobre el Oro... Efectivamente, podrían darse en algunos países como ¡CHINA! (tiene una cierta tradición...), pero en Occidente y buena parte del mundo es más sencillo crear un fuerte impuesto cuando aflorará y no hay que romperse los "cascos" en conspiraciones imposibles.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (19 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lo tiene claro . El oro no te salvara del crash .
> No estamos en el siglo XX donde la inmensa mayoria de las transacciones se hacian en efectivo . Hasta finales del siglo XX la inmensa mayoria de las compras se hacian de cuerpo presente . Entonces no habia internet , ni tarjetas de debito / credito ni cajeros automaticos . Hasta finales de los 60's el dinero era dinero porque estaba respaldado por oro y como la tecnologia de entonces no lo permitia pues todas las compras / ventas se hacian fisicamente
> Poco a poco el dinero en efectivo ( aka oro ) ira desapareciendo de las transacciones comerciales porque es el objetivo de la Agenda . El dia que el efectivo fuese abolido ese dia el oro tambien seria abolido como moneda de uso para transacciones . Porque oro y efectivo es lo mismo
> Entonces quien tenga piedras barbaras escondidas en la maceta del potus no podra hacer nada con ellas , salvo venderlas por ...bits
> ...




Si, eso si lo he entendido, y es mas estoy de acuerdo en que muy facilmente podra pasar eso.
Pero si prohiben el oro, este subira y el mercado negro sera tu amigo.

Y en cuanto a los bits, siempre digo lo mismo, todo lo que este detras de la pantalla es manipulable.


----------



## Beto (19 Feb 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Puede estar desde lo alto de un monte, hasta escondido en una cueva o un agujero de pulpos en el fondo del mar (hasta 42 metros bajo sin problemas) y te aseguro que en el fondo del mar, no puedes orientarte si no sabes donde vas.
> 
> Por que lo he comprado tengo que tener el oro? Quizas ya lo he vendido todo...



yo me lo dejé en un bar....soy un despistado de tres pares.....

y la otra monedita, la tenia en el coche y el otro dia me lo abrieron....cosas que pasan :fiufiu:

y si algun dia prohiben el oro....pues ya veremos....hay armas prohibidas y la gente las compra por internet....las drogas tambien estan prohibidas....y claro, nadie tiene verdad?:rolleye:


----------



## conde84 (19 Feb 2017)

Dejad de alimentar el troll por favor, que lo unico que hace es joder el hilo.
Ya lo hizo en el pasado y acabara baneado como en el pasado tambien.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Feb 2017)

Si la crisis es como la preveo...la mayoría de la gente se desprenderá de lo que tenga de valor.

Ni si quiera tendrán que prohibir o amenazar a nadie para que suelte el oro...este no se come y por tanto...

Por eso se ha de dejar en oro y plata aquello que consideres no vas necesitar para este viaje.

Yo intuyo un futuro ELYSIUM...y en ese tipo de mundo no habrá libertades. De nada servirá que hayas tenido...tendrás lo que te dejen tener...comeras lo que te dejen comer...viviras como te dejen vivir.

El CLAPHAM se consuela pensando en su villa cubana, sus cultivos, su bonita casa...todo mucho mas fácil de confiscar que las joyas o las monedas que uno tenga...

Baste de colofón el ver por donde van los tiros con la vivienda...IBIs, gravamen a viviendas vacias...y lo que vendrá...

La gran maquinaría estatal absorviendo cada vez mas recursos...incluso ya se ha oido en el foro lo de gravar los cambios de BTC a cualquier moneda fiat.

Qué impuestos paga lo que yo pueda tener enterrado en los cimientos de una vieja cuadra...o bajo el árbol donde jugaba de niño???

Y por cierto, esto va dirijido al Clapham...NADIE SE SALVARÁ DE LO QUE VIENE...a nadie dejará indiferente...nadie quedará indemne...

Todos vamos a perder...mas o menos...pero todos...como se ha dicho mucho por aquí, esto va de males relativos...a ver quien pierde menos.

Te lo dije el otro día, en el guetto de Varsovia lo único que os quedaba era el oro familiar...joyas, monedas, dientes, cadenas...

Mucho antes habíais perdido todo lo demás.

Aquí no vas a meter miedo a nadie...si quieres aportar, aporta...pero no asustas a nadie.

Por tanto no malgastes tu tiempo... ni el nuestro.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> Dejad de alimentar el troll por favor, que lo unico que hace es joder el hilo.
> Ya lo hizo en el pasado y acabara baneado como en el pasado tambien.




Al menos aporta algo fresco,que estáis aquí todos haciendos la rosca los unos a los otros engogamicamente q ya da asco


----------



## JohnGalt (20 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Lo mas inteligente es invertir en tierras para autoconsumo , en armas , municion , medicinas , comida fosilizada y un bunker a 4 , mejor 6 metros bajo tierra con tapa de hormigon y suministros para 1 ano .



Despues de 1 anyo en prision, cuando abras la tapa del bunker, que crees que encontraras?


----------



## Orooo (20 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Reconozcamoslo , sin el clapham este hilo es una Asamble de balance de algun CDR cualquiera de la barriada del Cerro , con el guru dando la muela y el resto de corifeos aplaudiendo y dando hurras al general , mientras chatean por nauta con el primo en Hialeah . Si es que no teneis argumento .
> Estamos en el siglo XXI joder ...el clapham desde que piso tierras americanas no pisa una tienda fisica ni para ir al bano . Todo lo compra por Internec
> EL post colapso sera apocaliptico . Y quien tenga metales se arriesga a que vayan por su casa y secuentren a la abuela y pidan por su rescate un cuarto de oro hasta donde el brazo en alto alcance ...vale , he exagerao , que no estamos en Peru siglo XVI pero quien saque un soberano y lo cambie por arroz al dia siguiente tendra a los gitanos con escopeta de feria tocandole la puerta
> EL oro , si lo prohiben , no podras usarlo y si no lo prohiben tampoco podras usarlo , porque no habra cash , ya lo dije .
> ...


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Feb 2017)

Ocurrirá lo que siempre ha ocurrido:

CAOS...quiebra del imperio de la ley.

En Caracas no te matan por un soberano...te matan por un par de zapatos, por un reloj, por un móvil...

Puestos en el brete que señala nuestro inefable cansaliebres CLAPHAMIDES, todo lo que tenga valor será susceptible de costarte un disgusto. Por eso es tan importante el no hacer ostentación.

No creo en los búnkeres...después de mucho darle vuelta al tema, el único sentido que le encontraba era el de no perecer de inmediato por la radioactividad, llegado el caso...

Mi mayor temor es precisamente ese...porque??? ...porque difícilmente se puede sobrevivir a la radioactividad. Y recapacitando sobre la supervivencia dentro de un bunker...merece la pena vivir ese tipo de vida??? Que es lo que da sentido a nuestras vidas??? Me temo que sería para mi una tortura difícilmente soportable...como el gorrión al que metes en una jaula...entra en depresión y muere.

Solo hay una solución medio viable (y digo medio porque no está al alcance de todo el mundo) y es tratar, repito llegado el escenario que plantea el cansaliebres amigo, de sobrevivir en una zona aislada (cuanto mas mejor) de montaña y bosque. Eso implica conocimiento del medio y de la técnica de supervivencia.

Que alguien quiere además crear sus zulos con comida no perecedera y cosas de primera necesidad, tanto para consumo propio como para trueque...perfecto.

Pero no creo en las fortificaciones ni en los búnkeres. La desesperación asaltará cualquier villa cubana, de la Florida o de la Pensacola...dará igual.

Aislamiento y autosubsistencia. También creo posible que una pequeña comunidad funcione en ese entorno. Y para mí será la situación ideal. No creo en los "rambos" de la vida...por si alguien me había tomado por tal cosa. La asociación beneficia las posibilidades de éxito.

Esto ya lo sabía y practicaba el hombre de las cavernas.


----------



## gurrumino (20 Feb 2017)

Jojojojo, a Clapham le robarán la cosecha y las ovejas, le meterán cianuro gasificado por los respiraderos del bunker y le asediarán a cañonazos en cuanto pegue el primer tiro con sus metralletas.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Feb 2017)

Curiosidades:

El gobernador del Banco Central de Kirguistán ha dicho a Bloomberg News, en una entrevista, que su "sueño" para todos los ciudadanos de su país es que posean al menos 100 gramos (3,5 onzas) de oro como forma de proteger sus ahorros.

Every Citizen Should Own 3.5 Ounces of Gold Bullion - Central Bank - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer
..........

Elecciones en Francia además del riesgo Le Pen, parece que el Pablo Iglesias Francés, Jean-Luc Mélenchon, está negociando con el secretario general de lo que sería el PSOE francés, Benoit Hamon, para una unión de la izquierda, lo que añade más riesgos políticos según la gran Banca.

Kim Liu, estratega de ABN Amro Bank. "... aún no sabemos la gravedad de las negociaciones de fusión, pero ciertamente esto no es algo que el mercado está esperando". 

Francia, encuesta de Opinion Way:

Le Pen (FN-ENF): 26% 
Macron (EM-NI) 20% ↓ 
Fillon (LR-PPE): 20% 
Hamon (PS-S & D) 16% + Mélenchon (FG-IZQUIERDA): 13% = 26% 

French Bonds Drop on Potential Left-Wing Candidacy Merger - Bloomberg

Si la cosa se consolida y gana esta coalición, pueden venir tiempos ciertamente interesantes.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2017 at 10:54 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # xavik: Bienvenido a este hilo. Bien, le daré mi opinión, y algo sé al respecto, aunque sea por los años que llevo en esto... En el precio del Oro, xavik, tradicionalmente han influido los tipos de interés, los eventos geopolíticos y los niveles donde se cruzan la oferta y la demanda, donde lógicamente también influye la producción industrial.
> 
> ...



Fernando cómo lo ves ¿Si hay subida de tipos en breve puede haber una fuerte corrección?


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2017)

Vamos a ver: si las cosas se ponen en plan madmaxistas "hardcore", no habra oro que valga, simplemente sobreviviran los militares mejores armados.

Luego hay niveles de "derrumbre sistemico", si se prohibe el oro, a la que saques un soberano, habra algun envidioso que se chive , y vendran por ti, primero los gitanos, luego el estado.

O simplemente " ese puede comer, porque sera?" vamos a su casa a ver que se cuenta.

Tierras de cultivo? las primeras en ser saqueadas, a no ser que puedes hacer guardias de 24 horas y portegerte de 30 tios con hambre y machetes.


----------



## Orooo (20 Feb 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vamos a ver: si las cosas se ponen en plan madmaxistas "hardcore", no habra oro que valga, simplemente sobreviviran los militares mejores armados.
> 
> Luego hay niveles de "derrumbre sistemico", si se prohibe el oro, a la que saques un soberano, habra algun envidioso que se chive , y vendran por ti, primero los gitanos, luego el estado.
> 
> ...




Yo no se lo que haran los demas, pero en un escenario de ese tipo, yo personalmente, lo ultimo que sacaria serian los metales.

Si acaso si que los sacaria despues de ese escenario. Cuando se este solucionando la cosa. 
Recordemos que los que van a provocar eso, necesitan borregos, y no les interesa un escenario asi por mucho tiempo.

Si quiero comida, simplemente me tiro al agua y saco pescado, que tengo una enorme facilidad para ello. Incluso en la carne del pescado hay agua.

De hecho creo que aunque tenga metales, seria yo el que haria trueques con la comida, creo que en un escenario asi, y por propia experiencia de viajar a aldeas perdidas por Panama y Mexico, hasta la propia gente me cuidaria y protegeria por poder conseguir alimentos de la nada 

En un escenario asi, lo mejor son las habilidades que tengas y el saber hacerte el tonto. Lo que poseas, como bien dicen hasta te puede matar, ya sean metales, armas o propiedades/tierras.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Feb 2017)

Carpatos publica este interesante gráfico del oro, de Bloomberg:








Unai publicó un artículo:
Regular o no Regular | Unai Gaztelumendi

Acostumbrados a su genialidad, este no lo encuentro interesante, pero al final escribe

"Nos vemos el día 22 de Abril en Valencia, en las jornadas del metal."

¿alguien sabe de que va? ¿jornadas/congreso/encuentro?


----------



## JohnGalt (20 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Carpatos publica este interesante gráfico del oro, de Bloomberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Jornada sobre Metales Preciosos - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Feb 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> I Jornada sobre Metales Preciosos - Andorrano Joyería



JhonGalt, gracias; supongo que habrá una segunda este año. Me acercaré al Andorrano a preguntarle.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (20 Feb 2017)

******* dijo:


> No creo en los búnkeres...después de mucho darle vuelta al tema, el único sentido que le encontraba era el de no perecer de inmediato por la radioactividad, llegado el caso...



Pues anda qe no hubo supervivientes en Hiroshima y Nagasaki, y bien entrados en años ya...


----------



## frisch (20 Feb 2017)

Bueno, me he leído las tres últimas páginas de comentarios y vamos es que me da la impresión de que el gallinero se revuelve.

Por partes.

Clapham eres un troll. Un troll inteligente, como todos los trolls que se precian,

¿Qué es un troll?

Un troll es alguien que juega con las palabras (y no con las frases) y juega con ellas magníficamente.

Yo creo que lo que a ti te gustaría es llegar a montar un hilo, con la calidad que tiene éste, pero como te ves incapaz (yo también) pues saboteas el de los contertulios.

¡Deja a Fernando en Paz!

Si quieres y tienes agallas, monta tú un hilo sobre lo que te parezca conveniente.

Aunque, me temo (y disculpa la imagen), lo que a ti te va es el onanismo.

No hace falta ni que me respondas (en cualquier caso, no te contestaré).

Volviendo a las cosas interesantes que he leído en estas últimas tres páginas del hilo.

Yo sigo pensando que no va a haber un cataclismo en forma de cataclismo. Es decir, que de un día para otro, se cae todo.

No lo creo porque, de hecho, ya hubo recientemente, Lehmann Brothers, que fue bien fuerte y aquí no ocurrió nada que cambiase las donas del juego, así de sopetón.

Mi opinión (sin estar tan seguro de mi opinión, como el ínclito Clapham) es que esto se está llevando a cabo de manera muy sigilosa y progresiva, lentamente, pero sin pausa.

Vamos a ver: si yo hiciese parte de la cúspide, lo último que quisiera es que las bases de la pirámide me jodiesen mi invento. Es decir, que siendo parte de la cúspide, tengo en cuenta a mi bases. Las narcotizo (massmierda), las adulo (El Pueblo), hago como que las escucho y, en cualquier caso, no las ignoro.

El cambio se realizará sin que la mayoría se dé cuenta de que el cambio ha tenido lugar.

De hecho, está teniendo lugar.

Todo está en el gerundio: "está teniendo lugar" versus "en un momento dado todo va a estallar".

Un fuerte abrazo contertulios.

frisch


----------



## muhammad_ali (20 Feb 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por el foro y he estado leyendo las últimas páginas.

Hace tiempo que sigo los metales y un año que estoy haciendo algo de trading con CFD´s sobre todo sobre plata. 

Me gustaría saber que opináis del aumento de volumen desde finales de 2016 en el oro ya que no se bien a que se debe ni como interpretarlo.

Por otro lado estoy valorando hacerme con algo de plata física pero todos los precios de monedas bullion me parecen una locura, creo que lo único a precio spot son las monedas viejas tipo las de 100 ptas. También he pensado hacerme con monedas de 12€ si la plata sube un poco mas de precio. Que os parecen?

Gracias


----------



## racional (20 Feb 2017)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Hace tiempo que sigo los metales y un año que estoy haciendo algo de trading con CFD´s sobre todo sobre plata.
> Por otro lado estoy valorando hacerme con algo de plata física



Creo que tu dinero corre grave peligro ahora mismo. Y sobre la plata, solo comprala si esta dispuesto a esperar hasta 30 años para que suba, no digo que vaya tardar eso en subir, pero si podria suceder.


----------



## xavik (20 Feb 2017)

La inversión en metales debería hacerse de manera parecida a un fondo de pensiones. Se va aportando durante toda la vida para que cuando llegue la vejez (o un colapso/emergencia) haya un colchón con el que vivir. Especialmente considerando que no se puede contar con las pensiones públicas en el futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, he leído algunos comentarios que, independientemente de que intenten ensuciar el hilo, sólo hacen que me sonría ante la auténtica ignorancia de unos individuos que pretenden ser unos avezados "preppers"... Bien, para aquellos que quieran probar sus "conocimientos", NO hay que ir muy lejos y les dejo unos lugares que pueden frecuentar de noche -y también de día-... Las 3000 Viviendas (Sevilla), La Cañada Real de Valdemingómez (Madrid), Las Barranquillas (Madrid), Palma Palmilla (Málaga), El Príncipe (Ceuta) y os puedo dar otra buena cantidad de barrios "selectos" que existen en nuestro país. En cualquier caso, paso del tema y de algunos que buscan adquirir protagonismo por aquí y que, obviamente, NO van a conseguir... Los que suelen leer este hilo son gente inteligente y cuando quieren algo más "mundano" ya se pasan por otros hilos del foro.

# Charizato21: Hombre, en una subida de tipos de interés SIEMPRE suele haber un latigazo a la baja en el Oro, pero de ahí a una fuerte corrección... pues como que NO lo "veo" y ¡Ojo! porque si se dieran mis utópicos $978 la tendencia de fondo seguiría siendo ALCISTA y es que mucho tendría que cambiar el panorama para que pensará de otra forma.

Respecto a la Jornada "metalera" de Valencia me imagino que su organizador (Parri) ya os dará cuenta de ella en su momento. Fui invitado como ponente a la misma, pero me ha sido imposible "cuadrar" fechas para estar presente. Sin embargo, entiendo que va a haber en la misma la suficiente calidad para que no se note mi ausencia. Y aprovecho para agradecer desde aquí la deferencia que ha tenido conmigo Parri y al que deseo la mayor de las Suertes.

# muhammad_ali: Bienvenido al hilo. Respecto a lo que pregunta es sencillo de responder: los movimientos del "papel" son algo que NO seguimos especialmente y nos fijamos más en las compras de Oro y Plata FÍSICOS siguiendo los datos de ventas de las Casas de las Monedas correspondientes. Y, por si le sirve de algo, las ventas siguen aumentando y pensamos que muchas de ellas van hacia los más "medianos" y "pequeños"...

Y otra cosa que tiene que tener en cuenta: NO va a encontrar Plata al precio que marque la cotización y SÍ una fuerte "prima" que abonar si quiere hacerse con el metal. Por supuesto, las monedas con leyes inferiores (0,900: 0,800; etc.) suelen ser más asequibles y si sólo le interesa la Plata tampoco tiene porqué "calentarse" mucho la cabeza.

# racional: ¿30 años? Si se llega ahí, la Plata tendrá un precio que haría palidecer a cualquiera ahora mismo. Observo que sigue opinando sin tener unos mínimos conocimientos y, en este caso, desconoce la Plata que se supone que todavía existe por extraer...

Y dejo esto...

DETALLES QUE REVELAN QUE EL NIVEL DE LA POLÍTICA NORTEAMERICANA ESTÁ BAJO MÍNIMOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Charizato21: Fíjate en este artículo que enlazo y donde se demuestra algo que resulta cuanto menos "extraño"... o como el Oro se está moviendo en sentido inverso a como solía hacerlo cuando subían las tasas de interés.

- Gold Isnâ€™t Behaving in Practice The Way It Should in Theory - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Historia: Pero... ¿qué nos han enseñado a nosotros los romanos?. Blogs de El erizo y el zorro

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Feb 2017)

Otro pasito hacia....

Should you take your phone to the United States? - BBC News


----------



## muhammad_ali (21 Feb 2017)

#Fernandojcg: Gracias por la respuesta. En mi opinión, hasta la fecha los precios (muy manipulados) del papel influyen más en el precio del metal físico que la venta de las casas de monedas, de hecho salvo algunos momentos de backwardation la cotización del papel es la misma que la de mercados donde se entrega metal físico.

En los metales físicos no ha funcionado ni la ley de la oferta y demanda puesto que año tras año se han batido records de venta de monedas y se ha retrasado la producción por escasez de plata pero eso no ha impedido que su precio bajase mucho durante varios años. 

Por eso creo que no hay que ignorar los mercados donde se vende papel a la hora de comprar físico. Quizá algún día los mercados donde se venden papeles no funcionen o simplemente coticen a los precios que les corresponde sin poder manipular el precio.

También pienso que la propia manipulación de los años anteriores puede llevar a un estrangulamiento de la oferta y demanda muy interesante que dispare los precios pero por el camino seguro que vemos de todo.

Perdonar por el tocho


----------



## kikepm (21 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto...
> 
> DETALLES QUE REVELAN QUE EL NIVEL DE LA POLÍTICA NORTEAMERICANA ESTÁ BAJO MÍNIMOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Obviamente, esta...

"que el propio McCain es un fanático anti-ruso y un paranoico al que le han hecho creer un montón de mentiras sobre Rusia"

Parece mentira que el robot de aire de consideración a las otras dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# muhammad_ali: Bueno, hay que puntualizar que yo me refería más al mercado minorista que al mayorista y eso hay que tenerlo muy presente cuando tratamos de un MP como la Plata y que, históricamente, casi siempre ha sufrido la manipulación en su precio. Ahora lo está, como Vd. bien sabe, por el "papel" y los ya famosos "Cortos", especialmente los de JP Morgan y otros banksters similares.

Y hay que hacer constar que en el mercado mayorista los lingotes de Plata que se "mueven" son los 1000 Onzas Troy y que son fabricados por un número reducido de refinerías, miembros de la LBMA, y que poseen una pureza mínima garantizada del 99,9%. Al contrario que el Oro, las unidades de Plata se negocian en peso bruto (no fino) por traders profesionales. Y siendo el valor de la Plata muy inferior al del Oro, esa impureza del 0,1% es ignorada en el precio.

El precio Spot de la Plata se basa en las transacciones de compra y venta realizadas en el mercado profesional de estos lingotes de 1000 Onzas Troy. Y los lingotes más pequeños de venta al minorista suelen provenir de esos lingotes: se funden de nuevo y se crean unidades más pequeñas, siendo los más comunes los de 1, 10 y 100 Onzas. Esos lingotes comportan altas primas para cubrir los gastos extras de producción y los costes de distribución al minorista también contribuyen a subir el precio final. Por otro lado, tenemos que los minoristas buscan sacar lógicamente la mejor "tajada" posible y eso también se nota en el precio que solemos pagar los particulares en este "producto".

En fin, muhammad_ali, doy por supuesto que Vd ya conocía estos datos, pero aquí procuramos aprovechar las "circunstancias" para aumentar los conocimientos de aquellos que son más profanos en este mundillo.

Bueno, yo el estrangulamiento entre la oferta y la demanda ya lo viví a finales del 2011... algo que, inevitablemente, se irá produciendo en el tiempo y con una periocidad cada vez más corta...

Y dejo esto que avala un reciente comentario mío sobre el particular...

- Russia Gold Buying Is Back

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2017)

Interesante...

- Previsiones para el 2017: Tendencias mundiales | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Feb 2017)

Por razones que no vienen a cuento conozco un poco el CPEC (ya lo comente en otros posts), y este proyecto tiene tres importantes aspectos que tenemos que seguir de cerca (o asi lo veo yo):

1. Comercial.
Se abre la ruta China - Pakistan conectada directamente con el Puerto de Gwadar, que permitira a China desarrollar su area occidental cerca de Pakistan y que supondra un movimiento de mercancias (contenedores) y petroleo y sus derivados enorme.

2. Geo-estrategico
Este corredor esta haciendo mover piezas en el tablero, mas o menos asi:
- India, jodida con el tema, porque ve a su odiado vecino abrir una ruta directa a China. India estuvo (esta?) presionando a USA a parar el proyecto, pero el corredor ya esta establecido.
- China esta construyendo la mayor terminal de petroleo de la zona en el puerto de Gwadar, lo que va a hacer derivar una parte muy importante del movimiento de petroleo del Far East a ese puerto, en detrimento de Oman y UAE (ambos antes del estrecho de Ormuz). 
- Iran se quiere sumar al proyecto y esta moviendo hilos para una extension del corrador hacia su frontera, lo que le permitiria bypasar tambien el estrecho de Ormuz. Israel esta inquieto y junto con India siguen presionando.

3. Politico en Pakistan: el ejercito reforzado.
- El corredor esta bajo el control del ejercito. La seguridad a lo largo de todo el corredor es acojonante, y pone de manifiesto lo que supongo que ya sabeis: Pakistan es una democracia de papel. Una gran parte de la poblacion pakistani considera al ejercito como el custodio de la seguridad y la corrupcion contra los politicos (recientemente el nuevo comandante en jefe, nombrado por el presidente del pais de una terna pre-seleccionada por el comandante en jefe que deja el cargo, asegura la continuidad estrategica del ejercico). Cualquier evento que ocurra en el corredor, presumiblemente de origen exterior, solo dara mas poder al ejercito, que clamara por mas control por su parte. En especial, las relaciones con Afaganistan y la India se deterioraran mas.

Bastante interesante el tema. En la zona en la que estoy, sabemos que este corredor nos va a jorobar el negocio en unos anyos...


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Feb 2017)

JhonGalt muy interesante el asunto del CPEC

Curiosidad de ayer:

China ha suspendido todas las importaciones de carbón procedentes de Corea del Norte. "las ventas de carbón representaron más del 50 por ciento de las exportaciones de Corea del Norte a China el año pasado, y alrededor de una quinta parte de su comercio total"
North Korea's Regime In Jeopardy After China Bans All Coal Imports | Zero Hedge


----------



## Metalcuck (22 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> JhonGalt muy interesante el asunto del CPEC
> 
> Curiosidad de ayer:
> 
> ...



Que cabrones los chinos,le matan a su hermano en malasia y encima le joden el negocio familiar (el negocio familiar es korea del norte)si esque hay que ser malaje...
A ver como acaba el asunto,la verdad esque como Corea del Norte se ponga tonta con china,es firmar su sentencia de muerte aunque por otra parte seria bonito ver a un país plantarle cara al gobierno chino,desde hace una década que no veo eso


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Feb 2017)

Temas curiosos del día de hoy:

Frank Holmes se une a Lawrie Williams, Koos Jansen y muchos otros en el cuestionamiento de los números de la demanda de oro "oficiales" chinos. la demanda de oro real es probablemente mucho mayor que las cifras oficiales.

Gold To Rise - Inflation Rising and Real Chinese Gold Demand Higher Than "Official" - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

ojito que no os den "tungsteno chapado en oro" ...¡¡¡estos chinos!!!...

Un productor de metal con sede en Lingshan, provincia de Henan, estafaba con barras de tungsteno chapado en oro. 

Shanghai Gold Exchange denies connection with fraudulent manufacturer | Shanghai Daily


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Gracias por el excelente comentario que nos has hecho. En realidad, te diré que yo estoy siguiendo bastante este tema y aquí encontramos "vasos comunicantes" con lo que está sucediendo en Oriente Medio... De todas formas, piensa en una cosa que hace más "rocambolesca" la situación: detrás de Pakistán está Arabia Saudita y NO percibo cambios al respecto... ¿Tú, SÍ? En fin, es algo a "vigilar" porque EE.UU. no tardará tiempo en malmeter ahí y sino al tiempo...

Y os dejo dos excelentes artículos... Me ha resultado especialmente relevante el "metalero" y donde encontramos nuevas evidencias de manipulación...

- Bank for International Settlements Warns of Looming Debt Bubble - munKNEE dot.com

- If Gold

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ojito que no os den "tungsteno chapado en oro" ...¡¡¡estos chinos!!!...
> 
> Un productor de metal con sede en Lingshan, provincia de Henan, estafaba con barras de tungsteno chapado en oro.
> 
> Shanghai Gold Exchange denies connection with fraudulent manufacturer | Shanghai Daily



De todas formas, Qué irresponsabilidad!!! Quien compra barras de oro de 400 onzas por un valor de 450000 USD y no es capaz de utilizar una maquinita de ultrasonidos para comprobar su autenticidad, cuando hay aparatos de estos desde 170 Eur.

Para mí que se "dejan" engañar a cambio de cierta comisión porque compran con dinero no suyo.


----------



## amador (22 Feb 2017)

Aquí en Amazón tenéis un aparato de los que menciona el compañero #paraisofiscal por 89 € con suficiente precisión.

Medidor ultrasónico de espesor 1,2 de velocidad para 225 mm: Amazon.es: Coche y moto

Seleccionas la velocidad de sonido del material a medir (oro ó plata) y si el espesor que mide el aparato no coincide con el espesor del lingote medido con calibre, hay pufo dentro.

El pufo con tungsteno se detecta enseguida de esta forma, porque aunque las densidades de oro y tungsteno son casi clavadas, la velocidad del sonido en los dos metales es muy muy diferente.

Video explicativo:

youtube.com / watch?v=tVjRSye8z-c (quitar espacios)

Para monedas no hace falta, con el sonido del "ping" es suficiente. Por eso y otras cosas las vienen recomendando los expertos de este hilo.

Saludos






paraisofiscal dijo:


> De todas formas, Qué irresponsabilidad!!! Quien compra barras de oro de 400 onzas por un valor de 450000 USD y no es capaz de utilizar una maquinita de ultrasonidos para comprobar su autenticidad, cuando hay aparatos de estos desde 170 Eur.
> 
> Para mí que se "dejan" engañar a cambio de cierta comisión porque compran con dinero no suyo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Respecto a la "noticia" sobre esa estafa en la compra de Oro... me creo lo que me creo, es decir NADAAAA... Es tan sencillo como aplicar un mínimo "sentido común" y que se la den con "queso" a un CHINO y encima por esa cantidad, pues como que NO, que no "cuela"... En transacciones de ese calibre se toman las medidas necesarias y oportunas para verificar la "calidad" del material. Por consiguiente, esa "noticia" la enmarco dentro de la "demonización" actual que sufre el Oro y es que el EXCESO de "información" es a veces más PERJUDICIAL que beneficioso y de ahí que siempre diga que debemos adquirir la suficiente capacidad de análisis para tener nuestra PROPIA opinión de las cosas y sobre todo en aquellas que pretenden "vendernos"...

Y os dejo otro excelente vídeo de Max Keiser...

- "Estamos ante una política de creación de deuda a costo cero a escala mundial"- Videos de RT

Saludos.

Edito: Os enlazo una noticia que me acaba de llegar de allí. Bien, leerla completamente e intentar "discernir" lo que hay "detrás" de ella... Por cierto, me he informado bien sobre Boyung Mining Co. y NO hay duda sobre lo que esa compañía vende y que es de conocimiento público por allí o debiera serlo...

- Gov't 'unlikely' to make rules for gold as collateral

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (23 Feb 2017)

Yo cuando he leido la noticia esa del oro falso, me ha sonado tambien a chino (nunca mejor dicho) y sin sentido...
Lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza es eso, manipulaciones sanas. Ya solo les falta ponerlo en el telediario para que hagan combo.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Feb 2017)

Ay que fuerte, chavito:

Gold: 7th tranche of Sovereign Gold Bonds opens on Feb 27 - The Economic Times


----------



## frisch (23 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes contertulios,

Os pongo el enlace a un curioso artículo.

Está publicado en el nada "sospechoso" "World Economic Forum"

El artículo se titula: "Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better" (Bienvenido a 2030. No poseo nada, no tengo privacidad y, la vida, nunca fue mejor).

El artículo está escrito por Ida Auken, miembro del Partido Social Liberal de Dinamarca, que fue Ministra de Medio Ambiente entre 2011 y 2014.

El artículo es una proyección de cómo podría ser la vida en el 2030 (muy orwelliano). Lo escribió inicialmente en su blog y, ante las reacciones (negativas) de ciertos comentarios, se apresuró a asegurar que ella simplemente hacía una proyección, invitando a la reflexión. Vamos como si, en los tiempos que corren, hubiese tiempo y materia gris para la reflexión. En fin, la Ida (de turno) lanzando globos sonda.

Os pego unos párrafos traducidos al español:

_“Bienvenido al año 2030. Bienvenido a mi ciudad - o debería decir, ‘nuestra ciudad’. No poseo nada. No tengo coche. No tengo casa. No poseo aparatos o ropa. Todo esto a usted le puede parecer raro y sin embargo, para nosotros, en esta ciudad, es perfectamente lógico. Todo lo que usted considera un producto se ha vuelto un servicio. Tenemos acceso a los transportes, al alojamiento, a la comida y a todo lo que necesitamos en lo cotidiano (...)”

“La comunicación digital es gratuita para todo el mundo. Y, desde que la energía limpia está accesible para todos, las cosas han cambiado muy rápidamente. El precio de los transportes ha caído de forma espectacular. Ya no tiene sentido tener un coche porque en cualquier momento podemos llamar, y nos envían un vehículo sin conductor o un automóvil volante para los largos trayectos (...) En nuestra ciudad, no pagamos alquiler porque otra persona utiliza nuestro espacio cada vez que no lo necesitamos. Mi salón es utilizado para reuniones de negocios en los momentos en los que estoy ausente”.

“A veces, tengo ganas de cocinar yo misma. Es fácil - el material de cocina que necesito me es entregado a la puerta de mi casa en unos pocos minutos. (...) Cuando los productos son transformados en servicios, a nadie le interesa que las cosas tengan una duración de vida corta. Todo está concebido para que dure, para que pueda repararse y sea reciclable. (...) Y esto implica la muerte del “shopping”.

¿“Shopping”? No recuerdo bien qué es lo que significa esa palabra (...) porque desde que los robots realizan buena parte de nuestro trabajo, ahora tenemos tiempo para comer bien, dormir bien y pasar el tiempo con otras personas. El concepto de las horas punta ya no tiene sentido porque el trabajo que nos queda por hacer lo podemos realizar en cualquier momento. (...) Es verdad que de tanto en tanto me molesta no tener realmente privacidad. No puedo hacer nada sin que sea grabado. Sé que de alguna manera, todo lo que hago, lo que pienso y lo que sueño está grabado en su totalidad. Sólo espero que nadie vaya a utilizar esas grabaciones (esos datos) contra mi”._ 

El artículo en inglés:

Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better | World Economic Forum

La entrada en Wikipedia de nuestra apreciada Ida.

Ida Auken - Wikipedia

Y el artículo en el que se citan y traducen algunos párrafos al español.

greek crisis: Macronimias Orwellianas


----------



## kikepm (23 Feb 2017)

A mi lo que me jode es lo de partido social *liberal*. Como se prostituyen los términos, santa madre de dios.


----------



## frisch (23 Feb 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode es lo de partido social *liberal*. Como se prostituyen los términos, santa madre de dios.



Lo iba a comentar pero bueno, me he retenido.

Un saludo contertulio.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Feb 2017)

Esta palote esto hoy, por lo del paro USA

Oro	1.249,25	+15,95	+1,29%


----------



## manuflores (23 Feb 2017)

Muy buenn hilo señores, aporto algo de inffo

Forex notifica el precio del oro y pronóstico para febrero - AG Markets


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# manuflores: Bienvenido al hilo y Gracias tanto por los elogios (en nombre de todos los que hacen posible este hilo) como por la aportación.

Y os dejo un DEMOLEDOR artículo... Y los datos están ahí y son "oficiales", aunque la fuente sea "alternativa"... Por consiguiente, los HdP que todos sabéis siguen ocultando la realidad y vendiendo "humo"... Eso SÍ, hay una Inflación de Cojones en el bolsillo del ciudadano y de la que tampoco se habla ni se hablará... mientras la tengan "controlada".

- Global Trade Disaster Nearly Certain | MishTalk

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Feb 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


> Esta palote esto hoy, por lo del paro USA
> 
> Oro	1.249,25	+15,95	+1,29%



Los de ZeroHedge lo atribuyen al "momento Mnuchin" un "momento Minsky(*)" provocado por un sosías de Vito Corleone. 

"" ..El oro alcanzó los US $ 1250 (mejor día para el oro desde diciembre) - borrando la mayor parte de las pérdidas de Trump ..." 

Gold Jumps Most In 2017 As 'Mnuchin Moment' Sparks Dollar Dump; Dow Tops 20,800 | Zero Hedge



(*) Hyman Minsky, un gran economista bastante desconocido del que cada vez oíremos hablar más. Lo de "momento Minsky" se refiere al momento en que los inversores sobreendeudados se ven obligados a vender incluso sus inversiones más sólidas para poder pagar sus préstamos, lo que provoca grandes pérdidas en todos los mercados y una ingente demanda de liquidez que obliga a los bancos centrales a prestar dinero a manos llenas.


----------



## veismuler (24 Feb 2017)

Saludos a todos y siento no poder escribir más por falta de tiempo.
Hace 10 años en el 2.007 y en el mes de marzo..empezó a ocurrir una cosa muy curiosa y es que el ibex bajó en unos días de 16000 a 12000...y luego lo que todos sabemos..bajada a los infiernos y recuperación (que no lo es tal), que dura hasta hoy..porque se avecina nueva crisis..según mi modesta opinión y nueva bajada en todos los índices..Y esto de la cronología les gusta mucho a los creadores de crisis..así que atentos a marzo...o como dice el refranero.."de marzo no te fíes que es traidor, tan pronto frío como calor"...
Pues eso...al recuerdo......y esto en máximos...
Al l-oro..

Nota al editar: aunque los 16000 no se alcanzaron en marzo..si surgía las noticias de origen: "El Ibex empezaba el día con una pequeña caída por los comentarios del anterior presidente de la Reserva Federal Alan Greenspan sobre la posibilidad de que los problemas que atraviesan las entidades de financiación hipotecaria se extiendan a otros sectores de la economía. Ésto fue noticia el 16 de marzo del 2007 en "El país"...........


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2017)

Hola, veismuler: Bien, para "complementar" tu comentario, te diré que el dinero prestado para la compra de acciones en las Bolsas americanas ya ha superado el que existió en los años 1999 y 2007... Creo que sobran comentarios al respecto en cuando a la Ostia que se empieza a vislumbrar y sigo manteniendo los niveles que escribí el pasado año para el Ibex-35... Y tampoco hay que ser un "lince" para verlo.

Por otro lado, me acabo de leer el artículo que ahora os enlazo...

- www.express.co.uk/news/world/770674/Euro-Foreign-Currency-Collapse-ECB-loans-debt-interest-Spain

Saludos.


----------



## morgat (24 Feb 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

Todos vemos venir algo inevitable. La ostia que nos daremos será de magnitud considerable. Una vez preparados (cada uno como mejor pueda), mi pregunta sería:

- ¿Qué tipo de negocios/inversiones van a llevar mejor la crisis y despegarán con más fuerza? ¿Alguno tiene información de los que mejor lo hicieron en la del 2008? Podría ser interesante establecer algún tipo de comparativa.

Gracias otra vez por vuestras participaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2017)

Hola, morgat: Vamos a ver, somos unos cuantos los que esperamos una Ostia de enormes dimensiones... Por consiguiente, hasta que no se vea el alcance de la misma es un ejercicio inútil intentar "predecir" que "sectores" -por llamarlos de alguna manera- lo harán mejor... Lo más "prudente" es esperar un SUELO creíble si se produce un Crack -que es de lo que hablamos-. Por supuesto, que le podría dar ahora mismo unos cuantos desde mi particular "perspectiva", pero la verdad es que espero algo bastante FUERTE entre el 2018 y el 2020... Tampoco nada nuevo que ya no haya reiterado en este hilo desde hace ya bastante tiempo.

Y dejo esto...

- NEO

- https://srsroccoreport.com/powerful-gold-silver-coiled-springs-important-charts-you-have-to-see/

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Feb 2017)

¿Cómo interpretáis esto?:

El oro subiendo: 
Futuros oro Abr 2017 (GCJ7) ---- + 0.72% 

Las principales mineras oreras del mundo bajando en NY:

Barrick Gold Corporation (ABX) --------- -0.56%
Anglogold Ashanti Ltd (AU) --------- -2.03%
Goldcorp Inc (GG) --------- -0,77%

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 21:33 ----------

ingeniería financiera de la buena:
El Tesoro del país sin nombre está pensando en emitir un bono a 100 años. ¡¡No hay que preocuparse en su devolución!! 

Treasury eyeing issuance of 100-year U.S. government debt | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

Subscribe to read


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2017)

Creo que en alguna ocasión lo he comentado.

Me olvido de lo que he escrito. El cansancio que provoca este mundo que nos ha tocado vivir, hace mella, por lo menos en mi.

En cualquier caso, si ya lo he comentado, lo recomento.

Hay algo que me llama la atención de este mundo en el que vivimos.

No sé si en épocas pasadas fue así, probablemente sí.

Es una especie de esquizofrenia global.

Nada funciona, o casi. La situación de muchas personas, por no decir la mayoría, incluso en los países de Europa que se consideran (en los dos sentidos, intra y extramuros) aún prósperos, es realmente del medievo (aunque, por lo menos en el medievo uno podía refugiarse en una iglesia y eso era territorio intocable, una especie de Embajada).

A lo que iba.

Hay dos mundos pararelos en un mundo esquizofrénico.

El mundo que cada vez vive peor (pero no peor de no comer angulas, sino de no tener acceso, por ejemplo, a una sanidad a la que sí tenía acceso hace 10 años) y el mundo que sigue como si ná y que observa el otro mundo como si, una vez más, como si ná.

Esto es terrible, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que vivimos en la sociedad con más medios de comunicación (ni qué decir que en tiempo real) de la historia de este mundo que quizás siempre haya sido esquizofrénico, pero que ahora, de verdad, se pasa cuarenta mil pueblos.

¡Falta corazón!


_Edito_
_
Como botón de muestra:

Último descubrimiento: en la Grecia desmonetarizada, muchos empleadores obligan a sus empleados a aceptar el pago de la mitad de su salario en cupones alimentarios canjeables en el supermercado._

¡Y nadie dice ná!

Ni Tsipras, ni Pablo Iglesias, y, por supuesto, ni Urdangarin.

Esquizofrenia.

¿Esquizofrenia?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Yo no le daría demasiadas vueltas al asunto... Hoy las mineras, ya sean de MPs o no, tampoco son ajenas al Casino que hay montado en Wall Street y "sucedáneos" varios... En el caso concreto de la Minería iría con mucho "tiento" y la toma de posiciones necesita de más "claridad"... ¿A qué me refiero? Se debería esperar a ver cuál es la reacción en ese sector cuando las Bolsas americanas tengan una fuerte corrección... Y pienso que en primera instancia deberían notarlo, pero bueno no deja de ser una simple opinión personal.

Y en relación a los Bonos a 100 años, tampoco son nada nuevo... Ya en 1954 se emitieron los primeros por parte de Ferrocarriles de Chicago. Posteriormente, lo hicieron otras empresas como Walt Disney, Coca Cola, Petrobras... O de gobiernos como el de China (1996), Irlanda, México... También Deuda perpetua como la emitida por KLM, Pepsico, Air Canada... Y el caso más fuera de lugar fueron los Bonos emitidos por Canadian Pacific Corporation a... ¡1000 años!

Y quiénes son los "descerebrados" que compran esta PORQUERÍA, pues muy simple: aquellos que "juegan" con el dinero que otros han depositado en sus manos y que muy "inteligentes" no parecen...

Y, ya de paso, aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo sobre la Plata...

- Silver Price Forecast: The White Metal Is On A Major Buy Signal | Silver Phoenix

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Whistleblower Andrew Maguire

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2017)

Diría que bastante razón tiene...

- Los medios de comunicación y la normalización de la pobreza | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Feb 2017)

frisch dijo:


> ...
> 
> Nada funciona, o casi. La situación de muchas personas, por no decir la mayoría, incluso en los países de Europa que se consideran (en los dos sentidos, intra y extramuros) aún prósperos, es realmente del medievo (aunque, por lo menos en el medievo uno podía refugiarse en una iglesia y eso era territorio intocable, una especie de Embajada).
> 
> ...



Estimado Frisch, tengo esa misma sensacion, y es la tendencia a la que vamos encaminados... es como si el cataclismo hacia el que nos dirigimos (y que cada uno interprete "cataclismo" como mejor considere) es como un reset para cambiar de direccion, aunque no tengo claro si a mejor o peor... 




frisch dijo:


> Esto es terrible, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que vivimos en la sociedad con más medios de comunicación



Yo creo que es precisamente por ese motivo por el que nos hemos desvalorizado y el mundo va a la deriva, justamente por eso, por la era de la comunicacion e informacion (ambas sujetas a todo tipo de manipulaciones)... 



frisch dijo:


> ¡Falta corazón!



El corazon como metafora de amor, solidaridad, etc... sin duda alguna... yo diria que nos sobra egoismo... De todas formas, podemos pensar que estamos en la cima de la cadena evolutiva, y podemos hablar del lenguaje, semiotica, Chomsky y el raciocinio... pero humildemente pienso que el 99% de la poblacion simplemente lo que hace es un tipo de "rebuzno mas evolucionado"... (con el lomo en carne viva)


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizato21: Yo no le daría demasiadas vueltas al asunto... Hoy las mineras, ya sean de MPs o no, tampoco son ajenas al Casino que hay montado en Wall Street y "sucedáneos" varios... En el caso concreto de la Minería iría con mucho "tiento" y la toma de posiciones necesita de más "claridad"... ¿A qué me refiero? Se debería esperar a ver cuál es la reacción en ese sector cuando las Bolsas americanas tengan una fuerte corrección... Y pienso que en primera instancia deberían notarlo, pero bueno no deja de ser una simple opinión personal.
> 
> ...



Muy interesantea, voy a mirar que pasó con las mineras oreras en aquellas fechas de gran corrección, en las que Nicolas dijo aquello de "¡¡hay que refundar el capitalismo!!" .... y lo hicieron, tardaron unos años, pero lo han conseguido, refundaron, refundaron para volver a sus principios originales. Ya han derogado una parte de la Dodd-Frank, contra la corrupción y el tema avanza en la dirección adecuada, está en ciernes una gran ofensiva legislativa en esa dirección. Si, a Nicol Sarko el tiempo le ha dado la razón: refundar para volver a los principios, al capitalismo financiero, sin normas, de nuevo al gran casino financiero en que la banca, cómo siempre gana.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (26 Feb 2017)

Bueenas, no sigo este hilo, pero en otro, ha aparecido esto y pensé que igual os interesaría saberlo. O igual ya lo sabéis. Bueno, lo pongo con traducción y la fuente desde donde sale:




> As I have repeatedly observed *Donald Trump shows a strong affinity for gold*. He has also shown a keen intuitive grasp of how the gold standard was crucial to having made America great:
> 
> Donald Trump: “*We used to have a very, very solid country because it was based on a gold standard*,” he told WMUR television in New Hampshire in March last year. But he said it would be tough to bring it back because “we don’t have the gold. *Other places have the gold*.”
> 
> Trump’s comment to GQ: “*Bringing back the gold standard would be very hard to do, but boy, would it be wonderful. We’d have a standard on which to base our money*.”




*Fuente*: Forbes Welcome




*Traducción googliana*:

Como he observado repetidamente *Donald Trump muestra una fuerte afinidad por el oro*. Él también ha demostrado una comprensión intuitiva aguda de cómo *el estándar de oro era crucial para haber hecho América grande*

Donald Trump: "*Solíamos tener un país muy, muy sólido porque estaba basado en un estándar de oro*", dijo a la televisión de WMUR en New Hampshire en marzo del año pasado. Pero dijo que sería difícil devolverlo porque "no tenemos oro. *Otros lugares tienen el oro*.

Comentario de Trump a GQ: "*Traer de vuelta el estándar de oro sería muy difícil de hacer, pero chico, sería maravilloso. Tendríamos un estándar sobre el cual basar nuestro dinero ".*


En fin, le gustaría, pero una cosa es que pueda hacerlo o no.

Saludos


----------



## xavik (26 Feb 2017)

Burbujasredondas dijo:


> En fin, le gustaría, pero una cosa es que pueda hacerlo o no.
> 
> Saludos



En realidad para volver a un patrón oro no hace falta mucho oro. Simplemente con fijar el tipo de cambio dolar/oro al de mercado al principio es suficiente. 

Lo que no puede es cortar el gasto de golpe o se le tiran encima.


----------



## racional (26 Feb 2017)

xavik dijo:


> En realidad para volver a un patrón oro no hace falta mucho oro. Simplemente con fijar el tipo de cambio dolar/oro al de mercado al principio es suficiente.



Es que es una estupidez eso de volver al patrón oro, no tiene ningún sentido. Los gobiernos quieren inflación. Ya puestos mejor ir al patrón bitcoin, que es menos inflacionario que el oro, por no decir que en algún momento del futuro sera cero inflacionario. El oro no, las mineras estan extrayendo nuevo oro continuamente.


----------



## kikepm (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Es que es una estupidez eso de volver al patrón oro, no tiene ningún sentido. Los gobiernos quieren inflación.



Pero las personas no la quieren, al menos las personas que están informadas de sus causas y consecuencias.

¿O acaso pretendes decir que solo tiene sentido lo que quiere el gobierno?


----------



## racional (26 Feb 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Pero las personas no la quieren, al menos las personas que están informadas de sus causas y consecuencias.



Se ha demostrado que las pesonas prefieren la inflación a la deflación.


----------



## kikepm (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se ha demostrado que las pesonas prefieren la inflación a la deflación.



En que quedamos, ¿los gobiernos quieren inflación? ¿o las personas quieren inflación?

¿tu sabes de que hablas?


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se ha demostrado que las pesonas prefieren la inflación a la deflación.



Pues yo no debo ser persona por preferir la deflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues yo no debo ser persona por preferir la deflación.



Es que nuestro "amigo" "racional" debería haber elegido otro nick o mejor haberse aplicado a las definiciones económicas que hemos reiterado por este hilo y anda que no lo lleva "crudo" con kikepm para debatir al respecto... pero NO, "racional" NUNCA aceptará un debate como debe ser y prefiere dar pequeñas "sentencias" que demuestran los pocos conocimientos que posee, al menos en materia económica y también en la financiera.

Ahí lanzo una simple pregunta: ¿Desde cuándo la Deflación es peor que la Inflación para la gente de la calle?

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo y algo aportaré.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí lanzo una simple pregunta: ¿Desde cuándo la Deflación es peor que la Inflación para la gente de la calle?



Una economia deflacionara no tiene futuro, es una economia muerta. Si nadie gasta el sistema se para.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2017)

Vaya, vaya... No hemos pasado de "Primaria" en Economía como para intentar "explicarla" de esa manera que sólo Vd. y el Sistema "entienden"...

Lo primero de todo, "amigo", debería saber cómo se calcula la Inflación y la Deflación... Por cierto, lo dejo en blanco para que pueda acudir a consultar en algún sitio y así "cultivarse" un poco...

Dicho esto, vamos a la puta REALIDAD: Como consumidor no veo esa reducción en los precios que se "pregona" desde el Sistema y algunos de sus "voceros"... de manera que viendo las subidas que están experimentado (¿Vd. consume luz, agua, gasolina, berenjenas...?) pues diría que NO existe esa tan cacareada Deflación...

Hablando en "Plata" y veremos si lo "coge": Existe Deflación en los Sueldos y en los margenes de los pequeños empresarios, pero hay una Inflación de CABALLO en los bolsillos de la ciudadanía "corriente". NI MÁS NI MENOS...


----------



## cusbe11 (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Una economia deflacionara no tiene futuro, es una economia muerta. Si nadie gasta el sistema se para.



Existen sectores enteros que son deflacionarios como la electrónica, la informática o las comunicaciones (podríamos afirmar que todas las tecnologías en mejora lo son), sin embargo no son ni de lejos sectores muertos, en los que no se gaste o que se encuentren parados. Cuando hay que consumir se consume, incluso a sabiendas de que dentro de un tiempo podrás comprar más y/o mejor por menos dinero.


----------



## kikepm (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Una economia deflacionara no tiene futuro, es una economia muerta. Si nadie gasta el sistema se para.



Obviamente aunque aciertas en la cuestión del gasto, no entiendes bien lo que es la deflación. PArtes de la idea errónea de que la economía es un sistema estático, a lo sumo una sucesión de estados de equilibrio.

Si como afirmas "nadie gasta", esto provoca una serie de procesos que tenderán a eliminar la causa que produce la ausencia de gasto. El primero de ellos es que los precios disminuyen. Si los precios disminuyen, las personas encontrarán más atractivo comprar a menores precios de lo que lo hacían antes de la bajada de precios.

O, dicho de otro modo, la disminución de precios es la cura para la deflación.


Quien piense que la deflación produce la parada del sistema no tiene más que acudir a lo sucedido en mercados deflacionarios como el de la informática. En este caso la causa de la "deflación" no es otra que la mejora tecnológica unida a un mercado libre en gran competencia. No existen fabricantes públicos de ordenadores, ni se dan regulaciones que impidan la entrada a fabricantes, comercializadoras, montadores, etc.

El precio de los ordenadores y sus componentes han bajado en forma constante desde hace 40 años mientras que la calidad y velocidad han aumentado. Sin embargo, la producción total *NO SE HA REDUCIDO*, sino que se ha multiplicado por N veces en este lapso.


Como cualquier nativo de burbuja sabe a ciencia cierta, las deflaciones que provienen de una burbuja especulativa previa, como en el caso de la inmobiliaria, no se resuelven en tanto en cuanto los precios no se ajusten. Incluso en el caso español se ha acuñado un término para mercados deflacionarios como el inmobiliario al que no se permite deflactar por medios públicos, compras de deuda, préstamos a bancos e inmobiliarias contra activos inmobiliarios con sobreprecio, creación de bancos malos, continuos apoyos a los precios elevados por parte del gobierno y sus adalides, etc., es el llamado NO MERCADO que en España aún pèrsiste.

Si se hubiera admitido por parte del gobierno y sus secuaces el ajuste inmobiliario, hace años que el mercado podría haber absobido toda la producción o al menos una gran parte de ella.



Así que es justo al revés, la solución a la deflación son las bajadas de precios. Es justo el impedir el ajuste lo que produce que el sistema *"se pare"*.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2017)

Hola, kikepm: NO, si todo está bastante "CLARO"... Por un lado dejan caer a un "Gigante" como Lehman Brothers y, en cambio, apoyan con TODO (y a costa del ciudadano "corriente) a un sector financiero ZOMBI como el que existe en España y buena parte del mundo... Aquí ya sabemos cómo se ha realizado el "ajuste" provocado por la Burbuja inmobiliaria y lo que nos llegó a través de la Crisis financiera internacional.

Lo "normal" y "lógico" hubiera sido dejar que el "efecto" de Lehman Brothers se dejará sentir con todas sus consecuencias... Y en eso estoy bastante de acuerdo con los Liberales.

Y en cuanto a aquellos que "invocan" la Inflación como una "panacea", sólo hay que recordarles (¡se les ha olvidado!) que elevaciones sostenidas de los tipos de interés podrían volver a generar importantes dificultades financieras en buena parte de las familias del país... Y en esa situación: aumento del gasto financiero y menos ingresos, ¿cómo Coño se gasta más? Bueno, igual alguien nos aporta una "varita mágica" que resuelva la problemática...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2017)

- 2 EJEMPLOS QUE MUESTRAN QUE RUSIA Y CHINA

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (27 Feb 2017)

Buenos días.

El sábado 22 de abril estoy preparando con la ayuda de ladrillofilo la segunda jornada sobre metales preciosos en Valencia. La primera fue cerrada a 30 personas porque no tenía experiencia y no quería meter la pata, esta vez la abriré un poco más, (131 personas), poco a poco hasta hacerlo congreso.

Ladrillofilo está terminando la web para explicar los contenidos de las ponencias, menú de comida, horarios de ponencias y demás detalles. De la primera jornada repiten exposición Unai Gaztelumendi y Jesús de Andorrano Joyería que lo hicieron realmente bien. Además esta vez vendrá un analista técnico que más adelante daré el nombre (quiero que sea sorpresa) y Guillermo Barba desde México.

Fernando sé que lo tienes muy difícil por temas laborales, pero si por alguna de aquellas pudieras venir, sabes que te reservo un espacio de tiempo.

Entre compromisos y demás la sala está ya ocupada al 60% sin publicitarlo en ningún sitio. Antes que le demos bombo en varios medios quiero dar la oportunidad a la gente que escribe o lee en este bendito hilo. Para mi es un reconocimiento a Fernando. 

El que esté interesado que me mande un privado, son 65€ por persona, he dividido todos los gastos entre los asistentes. Ojo, sino contesto a los privados es que la sala ya esta llena, es mucha cantidad de gente y tenéis que entenderme.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Orooo (27 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - 2 EJEMPLOS QUE MUESTRAN QUE RUSIA Y CHINA
> 
> Saludos.





Madre mia ::

Pero esto tiene que explotar ya por alguna parte no?


----------



## cusbe11 (27 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - 2 EJEMPLOS QUE MUESTRAN QUE RUSIA Y CHINA
> 
> Saludos.



Estando de acuerdo con la crítica a la tendencia de los estados al control absoluto de la población, no deja de ser llamativa la continua perversión del término "liberalismo". Precisamente, si el liberalismo defiende la libertad individual y los estados pequeños, no se puede achacar al "globalismo liberal" la tendencia al exceso de control por parte de los estados. El liberalismo se puede considerar "globalista" desde el punto de vista de la eliminación de fronteras y aranceles, pero cualquier iniciativa que busque eliminar de manera centralizada la privacidad, la identidad cultural o la ideología de la población, por definición, no es liberal, porque va en contra de la libertad individual de cada uno de llevar la vida que quiera y opinar lo que quiera siempre que ello no limite la libertad de los demás. Por ejemplo, el liberalismo no es ateo, como pretende defender el artículo. El liberalismo, simplemente, defiende que cada uno crea (o no crea) en lo que le dé la gana.

Precisamente, si queremos frenar el control absoluto de la población por parte de los estados y las megacorporaciones (¿no es lo mismo?), lo que hay que hacer es defender el liberalismo, defender la libertad individual y quitarle poder a los estados para controlar a la población. Contribuir a la perversión de los conceptos no ayuda en este sentido, porque asocia enunciados erróneos a ideas que, precisamente, son la solución a los problemas criticados.


----------



## racional (27 Feb 2017)

Para los que han dicho que la informatica siempre deflacta, que miren los precios de la memoria RAM, que se ha duplicado en los ultimos meses.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo con la crítica a la tendencia de los estados al control absoluto de la población, no deja de ser llamativa la continua perversión del término "liberalismo". Precisamente, si el liberalismo defiende la libertad individual y los estados pequeños, no se puede achacar al "globalismo liberal" la tendencia al exceso de control por parte de los estados. El liberalismo se puede considerar "globalista" desde el punto de vista de la eliminación de fronteras y aranceles, pero cualquier iniciativa que busque eliminar de manera centralizada la privacidad, la identidad cultural o la ideología de la población, por definición, no es liberal, porque va en contra de la libertad individual de cada uno de llevar la vida que quiera y opinar lo que quiera siempre que ello no limite la libertad de los demás. Por ejemplo, el liberalismo no es ateo, como pretende defender el artículo. El liberalismo, simplemente, defiende que cada uno crea (o no crea) en lo que le dé la gana.
> 
> Precisamente, si queremos frenar el control absoluto de la población por parte de los estados y las megacorporaciones (¿no es lo mismo?), lo que hay que hacer es defender el liberalismo, defender la libertad individual y quitarle poder a los estados para controlar a la población. Contribuir a la perversión de los conceptos no ayuda en este sentido, porque asocia enunciados erróneos a ideas que, precisamente, son la solución a los problemas criticados.



No estoy de acuerdo, el estado está en manos de las corporaciones, léase el reciente tratado CETA que han votado casi todo el arco parlamentario europeo, redactado por unas pocas corporaciones y nos va a joder a todos, empezando, a modo de ejemplo que podrán importar carne de vacuno con hormonas hasta seis meses antes de entrar en la UE, es sólo un ejemplo de la infinidad de los ue supone este tratado para el común de los ciudadanos UE. El problema no es que se perviertan los argumentos, sinó que en aras de la libertad individual, la defensa de la propiedad, se acaba justificando cualquier cosa en contra de los estados, un ejemplo histórico, la la segunda enmienda, la que da el derecho a la posesión de armas, no es para defenderte del vecino es para defenderse del estado en ese ideal liberal, sabemos todos los problemas que conlleva allí en la jurisdicción donde se aplica ese derecho.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Parri: No tengo ninguna duda de que tendrás mucho éxito en esa Jornada "metalera" que estás preparando para el 22 de Abril en Valencia. Y, por mí parte, ya sabéis tanto tú como Unai que me ha sido imposible "cuadrar" la fecha con mi actividad laboral, así que me quedaré con las ganas de asistir hasta la próxima... aunque ya sabes que en la primera Jornada me pasó lo mismo y a muy última hora (en el mismo día). En fin, lleváis un cartel de lujo y creo que el éxito está más que asegurado. Y reiterarte una vez más mí agradecimiento por tu deferencia hacia mí persona.

# cusbe11: Tienes razón en cuanto a que el termino "liberal" se utiliza de forma muy alegre en los últimos tiempos y entiendo que es más bien por el desconocimiento real del mismo. Eso NO quita para que el "fondo" del artículo sea igualmente válido, a pesar de que en lo personal NO creo mucho en que esto acabe derivando hacia un "Nuevo Orden Mundial", pero no es menos cierto de que hay muchos conforeros que están en esa "línea" y ese es el principal motivo de que haya enlazado dicho artículo.

# Charizato21: Ya me gustaría a mí que en España existiera algo semejante a la 2ª Enmienda de la Constitución americana...

Y dejo esto...

La esclavitud de las Kellys gracias a la reforma laboral

Y una vez más se ha "lucido" Aznar con sus últimas declaraciones... A ver cuándo la "endiña" de una puta vez. Qué fácil es "recetar" para los demás y llevar la vida que lleva semejante HDLGP.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Feb 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> .......
> 
> Precisamente, si queremos frenar el control absoluto de la población por parte de los estados y las megacorporaciones (¿no es lo mismo?).....



Asi es, en realidad el estado acabara siendo una Unidad de Negocios de las mega-corporaciones ... y con el tiempo los gobiernos seran reemplazados por Board of Directors ....  (o asi lo visualiza Bernard Lietaer)




cusbe11 dijo:


> ...lo que hay que hacer es defender el liberalismo, defender la libertad individual y quitarle poder a los estados para controlar a la población.



La gran pregunta: como se le quita ese poder a los estados?


----------



## cusbe11 (27 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Para los que han dicho que la informatica siempre deflacta, que miren los precios de la memoria RAM, que se ha duplicado en los ultimos meses.



¿Y cómo han evolucionado los precios de la RAM con respecto a hace 5 años? ¿Y 10 años? ¿Y 20 años? Que pueda haber una subida momentánea en cierto tipo de productos no implica que el sector entero no sea intrínsecamente deflacionario, como lo es cualquier sector tecnológico con posibilidad de mejora/optimización.

Por poner un ejemplo, en 2011 hubo una subida en los precios de los discos duros debido a inundaciones ocurridas en Tailandia que afectaron algunas de las principales fábricas de estos componentes:

2011 Thailand floods - Wikipedia

Lo cual no ha impedido que, pese a la subida puntual, ahora mismo el precio por GB sea muy inferior a entonces.



Charizato21 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, el estado está en manos de las corporaciones, léase el reciente tratado CETA que han votado casi todo el arco parlamentario europeo, redactado por unas pocas corporaciones y nos va a joder a todos, empezando, a modo de ejemplo que podrán importar carne de vacuno con hormonas hasta seis meses antes de entrar en la UE, es sólo un ejemplo de la infinidad de los ue supone este tratado para el común de los ciudadanos UE. El problema no es que se perviertan los argumentos, sinó que en aras de la libertad individual, la defensa de la propiedad, se acaba justificando cualquier cosa en contra de los estados, un ejemplo histórico, la la segunda enmienda, la que da el derecho a la posesión de armas, no es para defenderte del vecino es para defenderse del estado en ese ideal liberal, sabemos todos los problemas que conlleva allí en la jurisdicción donde se aplica ese derecho.



En primer lugar aclarar que no entiendo por qué los tratados de libre comercio requieren de tantas negociaciones y son tan complicados de lograr: libre comercio implica eliminar fronteras y aranceles para las mercancías. Si hay que negociar tanto, entonces probablemente no sea libre comercio.

Dejando a un lado esto, te recomiendo que leas este artículo:

¿Sueñan los empresarios con estados intervencionistas?




JohnGalt dijo:


> La gran pregunta: como se le quita ese poder a los estados?



Es algo que me parece enormemente complicado. Cuanto más grandes son los estados, más gente depende de ellos, más personas y empresas están apesebradas y, por lo tanto, más difícil será que alguien de ideología liberal llegue al poder prometiendo reducir el estado, porque ya de entrada la mayoría de apesebrados no les votarán. Es decir, un partido liberal (de verdad) contaría de entrada con una desventaja de millones de votos en un país como España, porque no sólo son los apesebrados que reciben directamente del estado, sino sus familias y allegados. Y es un círculo vicioso: cuanto más estado, más gente depende de él y más reticencia a que haya menos estado.

Lo curioso es que cuando todo esto explote, se le echará la culpa al libre mercado y al capitalismo, y se pedirá aún más estado. De hecho, eso ya está ocurriendo.


----------



## frisch (27 Feb 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, el estado está en manos de las corporaciones .../...



Buenas noches Charitazo.

Yo que soy muy mal pensado en estas cosas (aunque en lo cotidiano me la meten casi todos) diría que el Estado siempre fueron las Corporaciones. Esto no es algo nuevo. Recuerda la Compañía de las Indias, o la Real Compañía Guipuzcoana de Caracas ...

Sólo que ahora canta tanto que incluso al más tonto le pica la oreja.

No es que las "corporaciones" se hayan hecho con los Estados sino que los Estados han sido configurados por las Corporaciones.

En cualquier caso, a estas alturas de la película, ya es demasiado tarde para "rebrousser chemin" que dirían los gabachos (volver a encontrar el camino hacia atrás y encontrar el punto de partida en el que empezó a joderse la cosa para hacerlo de otra manera).

Too late!

El mundo está regido por la guita. A la guita sirven todos y, en primer lugar los Estados, sus políticos, los acólitos de los políticos y, finalmente, los monaguillos de la misa que aspiran a ser acólitos y luego políticos y luego dirigentes del Estado.

No son las Corporaciones "per se", es la guita. De ahí que sea tan difícil poner nombre y apellidos al malnacido. No es una persona, ni un conglomerado de personas, es un concepto, una visión de las cosas, de la vida: la guita.

Antídoto: En el pequeño círculo, porque, al final, es un pequeño círculo en el que uno vive y se desenvuelve: "Haz al prójimo lo que a ti te gustaría que te hicieran a ti".

Ninguno de los que escribimos aquí tenemos un círculo tan amplio como el de Trump, por ejemplo.

Trata a los demás, en tu círculo, como a ti te gustaría que te tratasen y, si hace falta mandar a chupar aire en otro lugar a alguno de ellos (seguro que ocurrirá). ¡Se le manda! Aunque uno pierda en lo inmediato.

En realidad: Honestidad, Honestidad y Honestidad (versus: Libertad, Fraternidad e Igualdad).


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante...

Is 50% of Western Central Bank Gold Gone? | GoldBroker.com

Saludos.


----------



## fff (27 Feb 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> La gran pregunta: como se le quita ese poder a los estados?



Ya no quedan Cincinatos...


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2017)

Hace unos días leí a alguién hablar del JNUG.

Hoy ha caído un 28%.

Para pelear en ese corral hay que saber bastante.

Salud a todos


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Feb 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En la edad media ( no confundiar con " Tierra Media " ) habian Trolles que desafiaban al coro de iletrados que porfiaban que la tierra era plana , Jesucristo era " hijo " de Di-s , el oro era dinero y cosas por el estilo .
> Hoy , los trolles son aquellos que desafian al Dogma . Y como en la edad media , les condenan a la hoguera , solo que hoy se llama baneo / ignore
> Como el clapham no es rencoroso con los que saben menos que el ( la ignorancia merece compasion ) aqui esta el clapham para arrojar luz .
> A ver moninos . Estais mas perdidos que Heidi en los Pirineos cantabros ( No intenteis corregir al clapham , la frase esta escrita asi por algo )
> ...



Llevo varios días cortándome de decírtelo, pero ya no me callo.

ERES UN MAMARACHO PREPOTENTE ATTENTION WHORE.


----------



## xavik (27 Feb 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Llevo varios días cortándome de decírtelo, pero ya no me callo.
> 
> ERES UN MAMARACHO PREPOTENTE ATTENTION WHORE.



No hay que ser cruel. Es un texto divertido y ofrece una visión contraria que siempre viene bien para que esto no se convierta en una eco-chamber donde nos reimos las gracias unos a otros.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Feb 2017)

Curiosidad de hoy:

El parlamento de Holanda debatirá en marzo la salida de la zona euro

Dutch Parliament to Debate Leaving the Eurozone: Nexit on the Way? | MishTalk


----------



## Orooo (27 Feb 2017)

Yo apuesto a que racional y clapham2 son los que mas plata y oro tienen de todo el foro 

No dicen nada bueno del metal pero siempre le hechan el ojo al hilo :XX:

Es una buena tactica para pasar desapercibido. Yo estoy pensando en cambiarme el nick (que el mio canta mucho) y ponerme racional2 o clapham3 y empezar a hechar pestes del oro y que el dia de mañana si pasa algo no se acuerden de mi y no me busquen


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Feb 2017)

El tio, sigue insistiendo:

Mann Ki Baat: Those promoting digital money are nation


----------



## juli (28 Feb 2017)

"Como los políticos somos unos chorizos, cumple, currito, tu obligación social dándonos tu pasta...que ya te la guardamos ". ::


( Ante la pregunta de si es posible que seamos tan gilipollas en lugares tan diferentes del mundo, me temo que a la respuesta correcta llegamos y aún peor, la conocemos todos ).

Como para quejarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paraisofiscal: Yo no me "calentaría" porque viendo el nivel de la "argumentación", pues eso... "La ventaja de ser inteligente es que así resulta más fácil pasar por tonto. Lo contrario es mucho más difícil." (Kurt Tucholsky) Ya ves como es muy sencillo dar "jaque mate" cuando se sabe "jugar" y no se es un simple "aprendiz" de nada.

Y recordar este proverbio turco: "Cuando el carro se haya roto muchos os dirán por donde se debía pasar." Y algunos ya lo tenemos previsto...

En fin, como el tema no da para más, al menos para mí, os dejo este inteligente artículo...

- Trump en el ojo ajeno y la viga en España

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2017)

- LME a la conquista del mercado del oro de Londres

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes contertulios incluido Clapham,

En Grecia, últimamente, se habla de dos cosas.

Lo publicado por el Financial Times (el enlace es de pago, lo pongo únicamente para que veáis que el artículo va de eso)

Subscribe to read

artículo que dice que el Gobierno griego baraja la posibilidad de nombrar a la Banca Rothschild como consejero en el tema de la gestión de la deuda griega.

Ellos sabrán lo que significa eso de "consejero".

En mi opinión, una especie de matarife o el mozo que le da la puntilla al toro en las corridas de toros, el que va a poner fin a todo este vaivén que se traen con la deuda griega, por supesto, a expensas del pueblo griego en general.

Y, el segundo tema, la salida del euro y la creación de una especie de dracma dólar.

Os pego unos párrafos.
_
"Ted Malloch, futuro (?) embajador de Estados Unidos ante la UE, declara que Grecia podría salir del euro y volver al dracma. El dracma estaría entonces vinculado... ¡¡¡ al dólar USA !!! (Prensa griega de estos últimos días). Es decir ¿Greco-dólar?

Algunos analistas griegos creen entender que el plan de Trump consistiría en dinamitar el euro germánico y, al mismo tiempo, mantener a Grecia bajo la esfera de influencia de las potencias marítimas occidentales (Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña), ante la constitución del polo euroasiático bajo los auspicios de Rusia.

Por lo visto (según la prensa griega del 16 de febrero), ante esta amenaza, la posición de Berlín estaría (¿supuestamente?) cambiando. El objetivo podría ser introducir las monedas nacionales en circulación paralela interna, en Grecia, Italia, España, Portugal e incluso en Francia sin por ello romper la zona euro (el euro guardaría su dominio en los intercambios exteriores)."_

greek crisis: ¿Greco-dólar?

Sobre lo de la salida del euro, no ya de Grecia, sino de Francia, Le Monde de hoy tiene como titular en primera página: "Lo que significaría para Francia salirse del euro".

Admito que no me he leído el artículo porque, la verdad, yo periódicos como Le Monde, Libération, Le Figaro, El País, Il Corriere de la Sera, desde hace un tiempo, sólo me leo los titulares, para saber qué campanas van tocando para saber yo cuáles son las campanas que van a caernos sobre la cabeza.

Algo están cociendo, eso es cierto.

Antes, hace unos pocos años, se hablaba de una Europa a dos velocidades. Dos euros.

Ahora se habla de vuelta a las monedas nacionales pero manteniendo el euro "ad maiorem gloriam" de las transacciones entre países.

Obviamente, el mundo financiero, en lo que es hoy europa (con minúscula, por no decir euroPilla o euroestropajo) no puede permitirse, así de sopetón, finiquitar el invento, ¡ni quiere!. Recordemos que antes de la introducción del euro como moneda común, existió durante unos años lo que se llamaba el ECU que era una "moneda" que no circulaba en las manos de los "europeos" pero sí en las del mundo financiero.

¿Volvemos a lo mismo?

En cualquier caso, yo no recomendaría a los contertulios (incluido Clapham) comprar euros. Como alternativa, garbanzos pedrosillanos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Feb 2017)

Lo que dice clapham,algo de razon tiene, auqnue *siempre habra un mercado negro* , y este podria ser en oro, o en cualquiero otra cosa.


----------



## Orooo (28 Feb 2017)

Y lo de eliminar el efectivo no puede ser un asustaviejas que se estan montando para conseguir algo que aun no sepamos??


Si es que los propios que quieren eliminar el efectivo son los mas mafiosos y que dinero negro tendran. No podran hacer sus chanchullos.

El dinero negro mueve demasiado y hay muchos intereses hay metidos, pasando desde narcos, politicos, empresarios hasta el que vende cobre o unos caracoles o tres perdices en un restaurante.

No me extrañaria que monten todo el tinglado para luego decir "de momento no" o "se hara para el año 2875"


----------



## xavik (28 Feb 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Si es que los propios que quieren eliminar el efectivo son los mas mafiosos y que dinero negro tendran. No podran hacer sus chanchullos.



La gente con poder tiene contactos y maneras de blanquear el dinero legalmente. Y si no es legal, de salvarse en el juicio (ver Urdangarin y cia).

El espejo futuro en el que verse es la India hace poco o USA en el 33. La confiscación del ahorro de la gente para mantener la farsa un poco más.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# silverwindow: SIEMPRE ha habido "Mercado Negro" y hoy en día éste sigue teniendo una gran dimensión... Además, uno aún recuerda como en los peores momentos del Franquismo existía el Estraperlo... es decir, que incluso en regímenes sumamente totalitarios es imposible poner puertas al campo... Eso SÍ, se me hace difícil que en el relato de Ciencia Ficción de marras convivieran el Canibalismo y las "monedas digitales"...

Y dejo este interesante artículo...

- Mercado de Valores: el enemigo de nuestra economÃ*a | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Feb 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Y dejo este interesante artículo...
> 
> ...



Cito dos párrafos del artículo (que me parece muy interesante pero que hay algo que me cruje en la historia que cuenta).

_"Nuestra economía, la economía real, está de rodillas porque las finanzas han "olvidado" ser un servicio para ayudar a la economía, y se han convertido en su propio producto y mercado especulativo."

"Así que cuanto antes conectemos las finanzas con la economía, cuanto antes podamos transformar la bolsa en un lugar donde se realizan inversiones a largo plazo, más pronto tendremos una economía más lenta, pero con menos injusticia y más atención al futuro"_

Y es que las "finanzas" que no es un ente con nombre y apellidos jamás va a conectar nada con nada.

Me cabreo

Además, eso de que "cuando antes conectemos las finanzas con la economía" es como pedir a la Coca Cola que dé su fórmula secreta a la Pepsi Cola (que ya no existe).

Las finanzas no pueden ser conectadas a la economía y menos aún, a la real.

Esto es de traca. Es como pedir a un zorro que defienda a las gallinas de un gallinero frente a una gineta (otro depredador).

Metámonos de una vez en la cabeza, si aún es posible: la especulación (finanzas) ES el enemigo de la economía, y por ende, nuestra ruina. A la larga.


----------



## xavik (28 Feb 2017)

Las finanzas volverán a conectarse a la economía real si algún día podemos deshacernos de los bancos centrales.


----------



## amador (28 Feb 2017)

Hace bastantes post que no tocamos en el hilo el tema de la IA y la robotización.

Aquí os dejo un artículo muy bueno.

The rise of the useless class |

En las elucubraciones que se hacen sobre el futuro de la economía, a veces se echa en falta que se haya tenido más en cuenta este factor. Yo creo que será clave en todo lo que tiene que acontecer.

La economía pasará a ser del interés de un pequeño grupo de personas privilegiadas, bien por sus conocimientos/habilidades o bien porque vienen de familias ricas. El resto del mundo vivirá con un salario de subsistencia. Los ricos controlarán las máquinas y las armas de alta tecnología y el populacho no tendrá posibilidad de revelarse. Vamos, que cada vez se cumplen más ciertas novelas de ciencia ficción que conocemos.

Salu2


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Mar 2017)

Aunque se han ido colgando recientemente, no está de más mirar estos gráficos del mercado de oro, edición de ayer:

Gold Market Charts - February 2017 - Gold Market Charts


Parece que está próximo, muy cercano, el momento en que alguien apriete el botón de pánico y el resto por el efecto rebaño haga lo mismo. Si, pues hoy ese ente con vida propia el "MERCADO" debe estar muy y muy decepcionado por la poca gasolina que lanzó ayer Donald, combustible rápido para seguir alimentando el incendio de la bolsa. Por suerte para el MERCADO salieron bien unas estadísticas de las 16h Spain (Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board) y hubo declaraciones más tarde de William Dudley presidente de la FED de Nueva York, que arrojaron algo más de material inflamable, anunciando la subida de tipos este mismo marzo ... 

¡Ah! eso sí la banca subiendo, por otro motivo, es conocedora de que la inminente desregulación les va a dejar trucar aún más, mucho más, la ruleta del casino.

¿Botón de pánico?


----------



## silverwindow (1 Mar 2017)

Si se prohibiera el cash-efectivo-oro, seguramente se podria comerciar con oro en el mercado negro *peeeeerrooooo*

estamos dispuestos a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro bajo pena de 15 años de prision?

Me da a mi que no.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Mar 2017)

Las sonrojantes rentabilidades de los fondos de inversión y pensiones. 2001-2016

Las sonrojantes rentabilidades de los fondos de inversión y pensiones. 2001-2016 | Martin Huete

""La rentabilidad media de los fondos de inversión en España en los últimos 15 años (2,32%) fue inferior a la inversión en bonos del estado español a 15 años (5,27%) y a la inversión en el IBEX 35 (5,24%)"


----------



## xavik (1 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si se prohibiera el cash-efectivo-oro, seguramente se podria comerciar con oro en el mercado negro *peeeeerrooooo*
> 
> estamos dispuestos a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro bajo pena de 15 años de prision?
> 
> Me da a mi que no.



A no ser que haya una situación de guerra supongo que las penas serían administrativas. Tampoco creo que el mercado negro sea como en las películas. Serán determinadas zonas en las que habrá mercados no regulados con redadas cada cierto tiempo. Lo bueno del oro no es tanto el mercado negro si no que al conservar el valor (o dificultar la confiscación) puedes sacarlo del país y mantener tus ahorros fuera.

Hasta hace poco pensaba, desde un punto de vista de conservar ahorro, que la plata era una pérdida de tiempo pudiendo tener el oro (dejo fuera la posibilidad de ganar más dinero, eso sería invertir). Sin embargo me he dado cuenta de que tiene la ventaja de que se la suele olvidar cuando llega la hora de la prohibición.

Por ejemplo en la India hace poco sólo se prohibió la venta de monedas de oro, no plata. Roosvelt confiscó el oro en 1933, mientras que la plata duró otro año hasta 1934, dando tiempo a moverse.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> estamos dispuestos a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro bajo pena de 15 años de prision?



Muy feo lo pone usted.

Y por qué no ir a las 5 de la tarde a una cafeteria discreta para intercambiar media onza por 200000 i-pesetas?

Ni tanto ni tan calvo, hágase la idea de que está usted vendiendo un iphone a través de milanuncios.

En las ramblas le venden a cualquiera sustancias psicotrópicas a plena luz del día... no es necesario ir a las 2 de la mañana.


----------



## kikepm (1 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si se prohibiera el cash-efectivo-oro, seguramente se podria comerciar con oro en el mercado negro *peeeeerrooooo*
> 
> estamos dispuestos a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro bajo pena de 15 años de prision?
> 
> Me da a mi que no.



Ante la situación que se presume podría ocurrir con el oro (y con todos los activos que suponen la preservación de los derechos de propiedad y la libertad) en el caso del ataque totalitario de estados y gobiernos, no solo deberíamos estar dispuestos "a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro", sino que incluso deberíamos estar preparados para matar a quien quisiera impedirlo.

Sería nuestro deber moral, luchar contra cualquier tiranía, si además esta afecta a nuestros bienes y a los que de ellos dependen, aún con más razón.

Ningún esbirro del estado uniformado me plantearía un dilema moral entre su vida y mi futuro y el de los míos.


En cualquier caso, la guerra no la hemos empezado nosotros. Es nuestro legítimo derecho a la defensa.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Mar 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy feo lo pone usted.
> 
> Y por qué no ir a las 5 de la tarde a una cafeteria discreta para intercambiar media onza por 200000 i-pesetas?
> 
> ...



Depende de lo prohibido e ilegalizado del articulo.
Si comprases algo *muy ilegal* (como una metralleta por ejemplo) no se haria en un cafe al mediodia (supongo, no lo se claro).Un poco de marihuana quizas si.


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si se prohibiera el cash-efectivo-oro, seguramente se podria comerciar con oro en el mercado negro *peeeeerrooooo*
> 
> estamos dispuestos a ir a las 2 de la madrugada en un callejon oscuro para hacer ilegales y prohibidos tratos de estraperlo para vender oro bajo pena de 15 años de prision?
> 
> Me da a mi que no.



A qué tipo de gente le compra usted oro ?

Bienvenida la prohibición, que la habrá , y bienvenido su precio libre.

Aunque éso va mucho en función de la discreción con que cada cual haya cargado,claro.


----------



## amador (1 Mar 2017)

#xavik, muy interesante el dato que comentas sobre la plata.

Por otro lado, ¿alguien sabe de alguna novela de Ciencia Ficción donde se trate el tema del oro y su valor? Siento curiosidad por esto, ya que muchos de estos escritores suelen ser muy visionarios.

No recuerdo que en las de Asimov se toque ..., aunque no me he leído todas.

Saludos



xavik dijo:


> A no ser que haya una situación de guerra supongo que las penas serían administrativas. Tampoco creo que el mercado negro sea como en las películas. Serán determinadas zonas en las que habrá mercados no regulados con redadas cada cierto tiempo. Lo bueno del oro no es tanto el mercado negro si no que al conservar el valor (o dificultar la confiscación) puedes sacarlo del país y mantener tus ahorros fuera.
> 
> Hasta hace poco pensaba, desde un punto de vista de conservar ahorro, que la plata era una pérdida de tiempo pudiendo tener el oro (dejo fuera la posibilidad de ganar más dinero, eso sería invertir). Sin embargo me he dado cuenta de que tiene la ventaja de que se la suele olvidar cuando llega la hora de la prohibición.
> 
> Por ejemplo en la India hace poco sólo se prohibió la venta de monedas de oro, no plata. Roosvelt confiscó el oro en 1933, mientras que la plata duró otro año hasta 1934, dando tiempo a moverse.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# amador: De Asimov tienes "Paté de Foie Gras" y también recuerdo "En Mares de Oro", de Arthur C. Clarke...

Y dejo esto...

- Some Crucial Benchmarks For Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante para "entender" muchas de las cosas que están sucediendo en relación a este enojoso problema...

- Recorrido histórico de los orígenes del Estado Islámico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mirando un poco más allá de la "cortina de humo"...

- El informe

Saludos.


----------



## racional (2 Mar 2017)

La paridad oro-bitcoin parece que ya esta aqui. Algo historico.


----------



## Orooo (2 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> La paridad oro-bitcoin parece que ya esta aqui. Algo historico.




Pues si. He visto el grafico del bitcoin y vale una pasta. 
Si que es caro algo invisible, inventado y que no se puede ni ver ni tocar... 
Fe lo llaman algunos.


----------



## fff (2 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> La paridad oro-bitcoin parece que ya esta aqui. Algo historico.



Algo histórico sería que los de este hilo trasvasaran sus oros físicos a bitcoins...


----------



## asqueado (2 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> La paridad oro-bitcoin parece que ya esta aqui. Algo historico.



Si si, esto me recuerda a los de los sellitos:XX::XX:

Una cosa que no se puede ver, ni tocar, ahhh como el aire que respiramos:XX::XX:


*El precio de las materias primas se dispara un 20% desde sus mínimos del pasado año*


El precio de las materias primas se dispara un 20% desde sus mínimos del pasado año


.


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> La paridad oro-bitcoin parece que ya esta aqui. Algo historico.



Tal vez los ciudadanos chinos están teniendo problemas para comprar oro físico y les es más fácil de obtener bitcoins (explicación de Zerohedge)


----------



## racional (2 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Tal vez los ciudadanos chinos están teniendo problemas para comprar oro físico y les es más fácil de obtener bitcoins (explicación de Zerohedge)



Pues mira otra ventaja mas de bitcoin, a ver si ahora tambien les da por comprar a los indios, los bitcoins se acaban rapido, que solo hay 16 millones. Oro hay mucho más. El bitcoin es una materia prima, en las nuevas escuelas economicas se enseñara que como reserva de valor, ademas de la plata y el oro, tambien esta el bitcoin.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# racional: ¿Qué coño entiende Vd, por "histórico"? ¿Cómo se puede comparar algo cuyo valor nadie discute desde hace milenios -caso del Oro- con algo muy NUEVO como es el BitCoin?

Sin entrar en consideraciones sobre el "producto", ya que personalmente no me convence el BitCoin, me parece que es muy prematuro concederle un "valor" que el TIEMPO es el que debe demostrar.

Para "refrescarle" la memoria, le diré que la Crisis financiera del 2008 fue la "Tormenta perfecta" para CREAR un nueva "moneda", es decir el BitCoin. Esa "casualidad" es la que siempre me ha mantenido alejado de ella.

Ahora bien, eso no quita para que si Bitcoin llega a consolidarse su "valor" debería tender a ser mucho más elevado que el actual y es que las "circunstancias" propias del actual Sistema Ponzi le favorecen. Sin embargo, sigo creyendo que hay demasiadas dudas alrededor de esa "moneda", pero vamos nada que decir para quienes coloquen su dinero ahí. Total, es SUYO, ¿No?

Eso SÍ, creo que son "productos" que NO pueden compararse entre si, ni muchísimo menos...

Y dejo esto...

- Peak Silver And Canada | Silver Phoenix

En fin, todos los que sois habituales del hilo ya conocéis mi opinión de que un Peak en la Plata NO es descartable y, probablemente, esté más cerca que lejos en el TIEMPO... que es el que suele dar y quitar "razones"...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Pues si. He visto el grafico del bitcoin y vale una pasta.
> Si que es caro algo invisible, inventado y que no se puede ni ver ni tocar...
> Fe lo llaman algunos.



No se si está caro o barato pero sin duda esas críticas no son acertadas. Puede que otras si lo sean, pero no el hecho de su intangibilidad. El euro, la mayoría de euros existentes (en realidad todas las divisas), no son bienes tangibles y, lo que es peor, son expandibles a voluntad del gobierno, una propiedad en la que el BTC es superior (además de muchas otras).


El btc es la expresión más radical de libre mercado que puede existir, sin participación de gobiernos, sin banca central, no inflactable ni conficable.

Es la libertad absoluta (que puede conducir al bien o no, pero eso es otra historia).


----------



## Orooo (2 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No se si está caro o barato pero sin duda esas críticas no son acertadas. Puede que otras si lo sean, pero no el hecho de su intangibilidad. El euro, la mayoría de euros existentes (en realidad todas las divisas), no son bienes tangibles y, lo que es peor, son expandibles a voluntad del gobierno, una propiedad en la que el BTC es superior (además de muchas otras).
> 
> 
> El btc es la expresión más radical de libre mercado que puede existir, sin participación de gobiernos, sin banca central, no inflactable ni conficable.
> ...




No, si no es una critica. Aunque leyendolo asi pueda parecerlo. No critico algo que no se muy bien como funciona.

Por eso digo lo de la fe, por que es intangible, el oro por lo menos si es tangible. Incluso los billetes de euro me pueden servir para encender un fuego :XX:

Pero es que una cosa que esta hay en la pantalla que ha sido creada de forma virtual asi como si nada, joder, debo estar ciego pero es que no lo veo. Es algo nuevo y de aqui a unos años eso se podra vulnerar de mil formas.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2017)

NO, Orooo, utiliza otra cosa para encender el fuego... De momento, hoy me han cobrado en Euros TODO lo que he comprado... "Mañana" ya no lo tengo tan claro, pero de momento hay lo que hay... Nos guste o NO.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> No, si no es una critica. Aunque leyendolo asi pueda parecerlo. No critico algo que no se muy bien como funciona.
> 
> Por eso digo lo de la fe, por que es intangible, el oro por lo menos si es tangible. Incluso los billetes de euro me pueden servir para encender un fuego :XX:
> 
> Pero es que una cosa que esta hay en la pantalla que ha sido creada de forma virtual asi como si nada, joder, debo estar ciego pero es que no lo veo. Es algo nuevo y de aqui a unos años eso se podra vulnerar de mil formas.



Con el permiso de Fernando, voy a discrepar. (así no nos aburrimos tanto, espero ).

Yo soy platero ante todo así que puedo entender tu punto de vista. Lo que quiero hacerte entender es que aunque no lo admitas, mejor dicho, no caigas en la cuenta, tu valoras miles, millones de "cosas" que no son tangibles y que a pesar de su intangibilidad son valoradas por las personas.

Es cierto que los billetes de euro pueden, perdón, podrán servirnos para calentarnos en esos duros días de invierno que se avecinan, pero no olvides querido amigo que para lo que cuestan ahora su servicio puede ser hecho mucho mejor por otros papeles de colores que sin coste no representan dinero estatal.

Mientras que el Btc ahora mismo da un servicio que es insustituible a corto plazo. No se si tendrá éxito algún día, pero en mi opinión tiene todas las características para formar parte de esos pocos activos selecionados por la humanidad para resguardo de valor frente a la codicia de gobiernos y caciques.

Por supuesto, queda mucho para eso, si llega, como bien dice Fernando, si fuera el caso solo estaríamos viendo los primeros segundos de vida de este invento anarquista.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Con el permiso de Fernando, voy a discrepar. (así no nos aburrimos tanto, espero ).
> 
> Yo soy platero ante todo así que puedo entender tu punto de vista. Lo que quiero hacerte entender es que aunque no lo admitas, mejor dicho, no caigas en la cuenta, tu valoras miles, millones de "cosas" que no son tangibles y que a pesar de su intangibilidad son valoradas por las personas.
> 
> ...




Yo es que como he dicho en alguna ocasion soy un poco antiguo 

Lo que no entiendo del bitcoin, y me gustaria entenderlo por que seguro que hay algo que no veo, es el tenerlo tu mismo.

Me explico:

Para mi existen dos tipos de llamemosle "dinero o riqueza". El dinero que empleamos, llamado euros, dolares, francos o en un futuro bitcoins, biteuros, bitpesetas o bitdolares... Lo que sea.

Luego un dinero llamado refugio. Llamemosle oro, plata, o piedras de colores... Me da igual.

El primero puede ser ficticio, fiduciario o virtual, da igual por que es algo para gastar, es algo para mover. Pienso que da igual que sea tangible o intangible, por que es algo que vas gastando, ganando y moviendo, no importa.

Luego tenemos el refugio. Habra quien quiera tener un refugio y quien no. Pero personalmente si yo elijo tener un refugio no le veo sentido tenerlo en algo intangible (y me gustaria verlo para diversificar).
Lo de tangible en este caso es por que si estoy escogiendo tener un refugio, es para refugiarme en algo "por lo que pueda pasar" algo que pueda mover, o esconderlo como un perro esconde su hueso, y que nadie pueda encontrarlo, pero ojo, algo que no necesite un camion para moverlo

Pero si yo me refugio en bitcoins que es algo que no puedo esconder, algo que no puedo tocar y algo que dependo de algo para poder tenerlo (tecnologia), si pasa algo, como voy a esconder esos bitcoins??
No veo el sentido refugiarte en algo que no puedes controlar, esconder y que es dependiente de todo, hasta de la propia electricidad. Que si, que puede que hoy si, pero pueden los bitcoins poner barreras a la tecnologia, a la informatica y a los gobiernos dentro de años y años?? Pienso que algo informatico se puede controlar o eliminar si se quiere.

Lo que no consigo ver es eso, un refugio informatico, virtual o tecnologico, o como se quiera llamar, pero que igual que se ha creado, se puede eliminar o manipular. Algo asi lo veo como el primer dinero que pongo, no como refugio.

Y tambien digo que nunca me habia fijado en el oro y la plata, hasta hace poco tiempo. Puede que con los bitcoins me pase lo mismo, pero para eso tengo que verlo, y me gustaria entenderlo. Toda informacion y/o explicacion la agradezco, soy antiguo pero muy abierto de mente :XX:


Pero sobre todo mi gran duda hacia el bitcoin es el por que algo virtual, puede considerarse invulnerable. No digo hoy, pero y en 10, 20 o 30 años? Creo que es imposible que no lo sea.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Bueno, Orooo, eso de que BitCoin es "seguro"... Yo NO lo tengo tan claro después de conocer varios casos de estafas relacionados con esa "moneda" virtual. Me vienen a la memoria inputs io, My Bitcoin, MTGOX, el rocambolesco caso de Bitcoin Saving & Trust, etc., etc. 

De todas formas, tampoco hay "seguridad" en casi NADA y algo sé al respecto, pues las "alubias" me las gano en un determinado sector...

En cualquier caso, tampoco es un tema que siga y ya he comentado que no me interesa el "producto", de manera que NO pienso polemizar al respecto. Y, francamente, es una materia de la que no podría escribir con "propiedad". 

Sin embargo, dejo un artículo que puede resultar interesante para algunos...

- ¿Por qué hay muchas estafas y fraudes en Bitcoin?*

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (3 Mar 2017)

La dicotomia oro o btc no tiene sentido ni en este hilo ni fuera. Es un falso dilema, tienen propiedades mas similares que oro vs fiat por ejemplo.

Evidentemente, cada uno es libre de gastar su dinero cono quiera y creo que con eso nos deberiamos quedar.

Como dice kikepm, desacreditar el bitcoin por intangibilidad es como decir que la radiacion es inocua porque ni se ve ni se toca.

Oroo informate un poco al respecto de la cadena de bloques y porque es infalsificable, el btc es un concepto facil de entender pero no tan facil de explicar.

Estoy de acuerdo que es un tema relativamente reciente, 10 años no es demasiado, volatil y que todavia entra en la categoria de experimento, pero creo que la utilidad que tiene no se puede poner en duda.

Un saludo!


----------



## kikepm (3 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo es que como he dicho en alguna ocasion soy un poco antiguo
> 
> ...
> 
> Pero si yo me refugio en bitcoins que *es algo que no puedo esconder, algo que no puedo tocar y algo que dependo de algo para poder tenerlo* (tecnologia), si pasa algo, _*como voy a esconder esos bitcoins*_??



Tranqui, aquí muchos somos bastante antiguos, pero eso no es más que experiencia acumulada. Que venga un niñato universitario a quitarme lo que he andado, o a pretender saber más que yo en cantidad de cosas de la vida.

Me quedo con la definición que remarco. Yo diría que los btc son más fáciles de esconder que el oro y la plata. La única posibilidad de que pierdas tus btc es que pierdas la clave privada, que te la roben, o que te torturen para que la des.

Mientras que el oro y la plata también pueden perderse (algún tesoro ha aparecido décadas o centenares de años después de esconderse), puede robarse y es algo bastante habitual en los tiempos que corren, puede ser confiscado en cajas de seguridad como en los tiempos del new deal, pero es que además puede ser manipulado su precio por los bancos centrales que promueven la venta a corto en papel mientras ellos atesoran.


Yo veo buenas propiedades en ambos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Bueno, ahí os dejo el artículo...

- CHINA MUESTRA LA REALIDAD SOBRE LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS Y LOS BANCOS CENTRALES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

He colocado el enlace a pesar de que yo NO contemplo que lleguemos a ese "escenario" que nos dibuja, ya que soy de la opinión de que el Sistema "reventará" antes... Y respecto a China me creo lo que me creo... es decir, ¡NADA!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Del incierto porvenir

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Mar 2017)

Una de las principales virtudes del Bitcoin es su anonimato, o eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer.

Como "producto" electrónico que es, es 101% rastreable y por lo tanto su principal virtud cae por los suelos.

No existe nada mas rastreable que lo electrónico y el BTC es 100% electrónico.

Teléfonos móviles, módulos Gps, Ordenadores, todo, todo, es hackeable y susceptible de ser rastreado, vigilado, fichado y trucado.

Ya ha quedado demostrado en los artículos anteriormente citados, que se pueden rastrear y de hecho se hace.

Ahora pues, que cada uno se crea lo que quiera, pero lo físico siempre será menos rastreable que lo electrónico, por eso la lucha contra el efectivo.

Con el oro y la plata de momento no se meten porque saben muy bien que la mayoría de la gente no está educada masivamente hacia su adquisición y posesión.

Quién quiera que aproveche esa baza que no creo dure mucho disponible y los que no estén de acuerdo con lo aquí escrito sobre lo electrónico que sigan apilando BTC´s.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Mar 2017)

Llevo más de medio año sin entrar por este post por aburrimiento y por censurar opiniones y hoy voy a deciros algo. Por seguir los consejos de fernando cargué oro y perdió casi el 50% de su valor. En cambio cuando compré BTC a multiplicado su valor un 1.000%. Ahí lo dejo y ahora que me eche la mierda que quiera.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Mar 2017)

Hola

Creo que el debate sobre el oro, plata, bitcoin, euro y similares se resume en lo que cada uno entiende por "valor" y lo que cada uno piensa sobre que "fuerzas" actuan sobre ese "valor" para que cambie. Vreo que la escuela objetivista Randiana aporto una perspectiva diferente y ha hay literaura muy interesante sobre dichas escuelas.

Para mi el "concepto de valor" no es único ni estático, y ademas, no es atemporal, cambia con el tiempo y ls circunstancias.

Dicho eso, cada uno debe moverse de acuerdo a su sentimiento y evaluacion individual de valor.

Humano de plata, desde que ando por este hilo, nunca he leido que se aconsejara ningún tipo de onversion por aqui, y ue cada uno debia actuar en base a sus razonamientos. Si usted ha perdido 50 pct de su "valor" (supongo que se refiere a euros), es absolutamente un merito suyo. 

Siempre debe poner a su concepto de valor un horizonte trmporal para poder actuar en consecuencia. Por ejemplo, hace cinco anyos in kilo de oro podria tener mas valor que un pequenyo terreno de hierbas en Ouadlow (el mundo es grande, mas alla del barrio), y hoy, es tres veces mas valioso (si lo comparo con su patron euro) y tangible. En mi personal valoracion, ese terreno sigue teniendo mas valor que el bitcoin, aunque usyed haya sacado siete veces mas. Por que? Porque mi horizonte temporal es distinto y las condiciones de entorno en las que considero que lo puedo necesitar tambien.

Asuma sus decisiones, no me sea como Mourinho: artifice de sus exitos y juez de sus fracasos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Mar 2017)

fff dijo:


> Ya no quedan Cincinatos...



Primero hay una cuestión preexistente a esto:

QUIERE LA GENTE DE VERDAD SER LIBRE DE TOMAR SUS PROPIAS DECISIONES???

Y no quiero volver al tema de siempre, de si son galgos o podencos...que fue antes el pecado del pueblo o la maldad de sus dirigentes...el huevo o la gallina...

Cada cual que piense lo que quiera...pero en mi entorno una mayoría sigue apostando por el R78 y el vivan las caenasss...

Así toda discusión sobre poderes detentados por malos malosos es inútil desde el momento en que uno se da cuenta de que la naturaleza humana a la postre se basa en la ley del mas fuerte...de una forma u otra.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 11:20 ----------




xavik dijo:


> Las finanzas volverán a conectarse a la economía real si algún día podemos deshacernos de los bancos centrales.



No lo creo...no creo que todo el mal resida en el banco central de turno.

Si no porqué mantener la reserva fraccionaria???

No he oído que pudimos o syriza quieran abolirla...o me equivoco???

Es siempre la misma jugada...que mas da que el que este ostentando el poder sea rojo o azul...hará lo que tenga que hacer para seguir manteniendo las riendas.

Y para eso entre otras cosas, se inventó la reserva fraccionaria.

Como era aquello de controlar al pueblo a través del control de su moneda...

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 11:24 ----------




fff dijo:


> Algo histórico sería que los de este hilo trasvasaran sus oros físicos a bitcoins...



MUY BUENO...:XX:

Me temo que antes las ranas criarían pelo ...:XX:


----------



## veismuler (3 Mar 2017)

No sé cuantas veces hemos repetido aquí que todo..repito "todo" lo que hoy en día es susceptible de introducir en unos ejes cartesianos en donde cada producto está representado en su linea horizontal por el tiempo y en su línea vertical por el precio está sujeto a la manipulación total del valor..
Me da igual que sea el bitcoin, el oro, el azúcar, la soja, BBVA, Abengoa, etc, etc.
Entonces que es lo que da valor a algo, que es lo que realmente tiene valor real?
Y aquí ya cada uno que haga lo que le de la gana.
Verdaderamente no entiendo ni papa del bitcoin..ni quiero..porque como en el caso del oro hay una divisa intercambiable que dice cual es su precio..
Pero cuando todo se vaya al garete..qué quedará?
La respuesta a esa pregunta es lo que me hace decantar por el oro y la plata..y no por el bitcoin.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Llevo más de medio año sin entrar por este post por aburrimiento y por censurar opiniones y hoy voy a deciros algo. Por seguir los consejos de fernando cargué oro y perdió casi el 50% de su valor. En cambio cuando compré BTC a multiplicado su valor un 1.000%. Ahí lo dejo y ahora que me eche la mierda que quiera.



Si compraste oro o plata pensando en que podría duplicar su valor y no quedarse en la mitad metiste la pata amigo, a mi me preocupa poco y menos lo que pueda fluctuar la cotización en un lapso de tiempo cercano, pero por que lo que tengo es como un remanente ahí dormido.

Sobre el bitcoin y otras cosas raras que irán saliendo, si es que todavía caben mas, digo que tampoco veo mal diversificar un poco, digo un poco, no mucho:fiufiu:. Por si las moscas.

Pdt. No creo que el forero Fernando te tire mierda, no es su estilo.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Una de las principales virtudes del Bitcoin es su anonimato, o eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer.
> 
> Como "producto" electrónico que es, es 101% rastreable y por lo tanto su principal virtud cae por los suelos.
> 
> ...




A eso es a lo que me refiero. 






HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Llevo más de medio año sin entrar por este post por aburrimiento y por censurar opiniones y hoy voy a deciros algo. Por seguir los consejos de fernando cargué oro y perdió casi el 50% de su valor. En cambio cuando compré BTC a multiplicado su valor un 1.000%. Ahí lo dejo y ahora que me eche la mierda que quiera.




Yo personalmente no pienso en el oro ni como una forma de especular ni en los euros con que lo miden. Ya veremos de aqui a 20-30 años como mediran el oro. Lo de hoy en dia es todo paripe. 
El bitcoin tambien puede perder el 50% de su valor, mas al ser algo nuevo. O quizas no, quien sabe. Habra que investigarlo mas.


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Llevo más de medio año sin entrar por este post por aburrimiento y por censurar opiniones y hoy voy a deciros algo. Por seguir los consejos de fernando cargué oro y perdió casi el 50% de su valor. En cambio cuando compré BTC a multiplicado su valor un 1.000%. Ahí lo dejo y ahora que me eche la mierda que quiera.



El oro está un 10% por debajo de sus máximos históricos.

O es que compraste oro a 2.300€ la onza??? :XX:


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> El oro está un 10% por debajo de sus máximos históricos.
> 
> O es que compraste oro a 2.300€ la onza??? :XX:




Comprar oro a esos precios lo veo una locura. Por lo menos, en lo que me queda de vida, no se me ocurriria comprar oro a esos precios, como tampoco compraria Bitcoin a los precios que esta hoy en dia.

Pero si compraria oro hasta unos 1300-1400 euros la onza, como maximo. Y quizas tambien compraria bitcoin a 500 euros pero no a 1180 euros asi como tampoco lo haria con oro a 2000 o 2500 euros.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Mar 2017)

No he perdido nada porqué no he vendido. Pero como reserva de valor menuda mierda.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No he perdido nada porqué no he vendido. Pero como reserva de valor menuda mierda.




Eso es una decision sabia :Aplauso:


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No he perdido nada porqué no he vendido. Pero como reserva de valor menuda mierda.



Quizas ahora y donde estas. Nada es estatico. "Tienes" algo.


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No he perdido nada porqué no he vendido. Pero como reserva de valor menuda mierda.



Bien, pero no cuentes trolas.
Has dicho que el oro ha perdido un 50% de su valor. Eso es MENTIRA.
El oro está solamente un 10% por debajo de sus máximos históricos.

A los que llevamos comprando oro varios lustros y además hemos vivido todo tipo de estafas de cerca (preferentes, terras, burbuja inmobiliaria, depósitos al 0%, confiscaciones encubiertas, impuestos confiscatorios, etc...); tu afirmación de que como reserva de valor es una mierda nos produce, cuando menos... descojono.

:bla:

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 13:15 ----------

Por cierto, recordemos la gráfica del oro y además, recordemos también que es un valor absolutamente manipulado.
Sin manipulación.... who knows...


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No he perdido nada porqué no he vendido. Pero como reserva de valor menuda mierda.



Usted ha comentado en anterior post que ha perdido casi el 50% desde que compró su oro...

Y dónde cojones lo compró? ...en El Corte Inglés, a plazos?

Lo peor de todo es que le eche el muerto de su falacia al señor Fernando cuando en el hipotético caso de que fuera cierta su pérdida, usted y nadie más que usted es el responsable de sus actos.

Consejo no pedido: Si usted cree que ganará más con BTC´s, siga comprándolos, que seguro no bajarán un 50% nunca.


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

fff dijo:


> Algo histórico sería que los de este hilo trasvasaran sus oros físicos a bitcoins...



:XX:

Si os digo yo a qué estoy trasvasando una pequeña parte de mis metales... me echáis del foro!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Eso no es así. El oro está solamente un 10% por debajo de sus máximos históricos.



El máximo histórico del oro está en 1923,20 dólares la onza... hoy cotiza a 1227 dólares la onza. Eso es un 36,2% por debajo de su valor máximo.







---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 13:51 ----------

Cuidado con el oro... pongo lo que hace algún tiempo le respondía al forero Dekalogo10:



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años empiezo a operar una casa de venta de oro (en lingotes principalmente) que se llamaba Or Direct o algo parecido, tenia una de sus sedes (la principal) en València.
> 
> Entonces sí que habia gente que invertia en oro, no conozco sus cifras de negocio pero seria interesante conocerlas.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que desde hace bastante tiempo vengo vigilando el precio del oro... pero no acabo de estar del todo convencido ni encuentro un buen momento para entrar. El motivo es que al igual que a muchos les sucedió con la vivienda, HEMOS LLEGADO EN MAL MOMENTO.

Hay que entender el oro como lo que es y ha sido siempre: es un valor refugio, NO UNA INVERSIÓN (evidentemente ciñéndonos a la hitoria de la economía actual, es decir, los últimos 50 años).

Al igual que muchos valores con una alta especulación, como la vivienda o algunas materias primas, el oro de ser un valor refugio se convirtió en inversión debido al rápido crecimiento en su cotización, cotización que después de los años vuelve a un nivel más normal, desinflándose poco a poco la burbuja a la que está sometido.

Viendo la evolución de los precios en los últimos 20 años (la pongo en el adjunto de más abajo), el comportamiento del precio del oro es muy fácil de predecir en estos momentos:


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

Alguien de aquí compra oro en dólares?

Yo siempre he comprado en Euros.


----------



## xavik (3 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> No lo creo...no creo que todo el mal resida en el banco central de turno.
> 
> Si no porqué mantener la reserva fraccionaria???
> 
> ...





Es que precisamente la manera de controlar al pueblo a través de la moneda es con el banco central y los tipos de interés (la impresora de dinero vamos), que hace depreciarse el valor de la moneda. 

La reserva fraccionaria no quiere decir que puedan imprimir todo lo que quieran. Pueden imprimir lo que quieran a cualquier riesgo porque luego el banco central viene a salvarles el culo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Su "regreso" al hilo no ha podido ser más desafortunado... Y le voy a dedicar muy pocos minutos, ya que Vd. presenta una "argumentación" que da pena y mi tiempo suelo "administrarlo" de la mejor forma posible. Dicho esto, vayamos por partes:

1º) Es muy FEO MENTIR cuando uno se ha declarado "religioso" y eso ya le deja a Vd. en evidencia...

2º) Aquí se le invitó a NO escribir sobre temas que no tienen cabida: relatos de "extraterrestres" que parecían sacados de novelas baratas de Ciencia Ficción, por provocar confrontaciones entre foreros por el tema del Independentismo en Cataluña y alguna cosa más que ahora no recuerdo, ya que NUNCA le presté la suficiente atención. Y si me permito alguna "licencia" exclusiva es por algo tan SIMPLE como que yo soy el principal mantenedor del hilo y al que no le guste: pues ¡Adiós! y que tenga Suerte montando un hilo sobre lo que considere conveniente.

3º) Y MIENTE cuando comenta lo que comenta: para "perder" hay que "materializar", es decir VENDER y observar cuál ha sido la pérdida real. Considerando muchas variables (por ejemplo, el par EUR/USD). Otra cosa son las llamadas "pérdidas latentes", pero Vd. con eso está demostrando que ha entrado en el Oro con animo especulativo, al igual que lo está haciendo ahora con el BitCoin...

También MIENTE cuando da unos tantos por ciento en sus "ganancias" y "pérdidas" (LATENTES no nos olvidemos de ello...) que son IMPOSIBLES... Por otro lado, ahora el BitCoin está en unos niveles ciertamente muy altos, perooooo es el mismo "producto" que hace menos de dos meses se podía comprar a $800... ¡Uy! que me parece que Vd. se ha arrimado NO hace mucho a esa "moneda", ya que demuestra un amplio desconocimiento de su evolución y eso se lo comenta alguien que lo conoce desde que valía $5... Y algunos foreros que me seguían en otro foro ya saben que es VERDAD lo que ahora estoy comentando aquí, aunque ya lo he hecho en varias ocasiones en el pasado.

4º) Es conocido en este hilo que yo SIEMPRE he comentado que cualquiera es muy dueño de colocar SU dinero donde mejor estime oportuno, pero TAMBIÉN que después si la "caga" se pida "explicaciones" a SÍ MISMO... Aquí NO caben los "victimismos" BARATOS o de estar por casa...

5º) Aquí se dan OPINIONES, más que "recomendaciones" de carácter ESPECULATIVO... Y eso es también conocido en el hilo.

6º) Yo NO tengo NADA contra el BitCoin y me limito a decir que A MÍ NO ME CONVENCE y lo "argumento", pero como simple opinión y nada más. Es más, está escrito que me parece una "idea" estupenda si es verdad lo que se nos muestra...

7º) La MIERDA la suelto dentro del WC... Afortunadamente, sé escribir y se puede ser mordaz y "elegante" a la vez... Le aconsejo que se lea a Quevedo y así sabrá de lo que le hablo...

Y aquí acabo mi tiempo con Vd. y aprovecho para dejar un enlace muy interesante y que de alguna manera también "complementa" lo que se está tratando hoy por el hilo...

- Shine back in gold as February imports touch 50 tonnes - Rediff.com Business

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

Otra de las cosas que veo al oro superior con respecto al bitcoin, y es algo con lo que disfruto personalmente, es que con tres bitcoin no podria hacer algo parecido a esto 

:XX:


----------



## kikepm (3 Mar 2017)

Buenas,

Haces varias afirmaciones que, en mi opinión, son producto del desconocimiento sobre lo que es y significa BTC. Sin ánimo de polemizar (de mal rollo, polemizar de buen rollo está en mis genes , que nadie se lo tome como un ataque a los metales de los que, por otro lado, soy ferviente defensor.




paraisofiscal dijo:


> Una de las principales virtudes del Bitcoin es su anonimato, o eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer.



Al contrario, nadie en el mundo BTC pretende que el anonimato de las transacciones sea una de sus características. Antes bien, todo el mundo en BTC sabe que NINGUNA transacción es anónima, en el sentido de que no se puede ocultar desde que cartera hacia que cartera se realiza, que cantidad de BTCs se transfieren, en que momento, etc.

BTC no provee anonimato, ni es su función. Para ello es necesario implementar otras características que no dependen de BTC.

De todas maneras, cuando compramos metales en webs como el andorrano, las SEPAs quedan registradas y probablemente el intercambio es conocido por alquien más que nosotros mismos y nuestros vendedor.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Como "producto" electrónico que es, es 101% rastreable y por lo tanto su principal virtud cae por los suelos. No existe nada mas rastreable que lo electrónico y el BTC es 100% electrónico.



Una vez realizada una transacción y los BTC en tu cartera, es de dominio público desde que cartera hacia que cartera se realizó, en que cuantía, fecha, etc. Pero el conocer quien es el propietario de dicha cartera es harina de otro costal. La seguridad en este caso no depende de la red BTC, sino de que tan de protegido se encuentra uno frente a la rastreabilidad. 

Hoy en día, por ejemplo, hay gente que compra y vende droga en internet, al estilo de Silk Road, y sin embargo la policía no consigue detener este mercado, por incapacidad para asociar transacciones de BTCs con acciones ilegales específicas, ni de determinar la identidad de los que realizan dichos intercambios. 

Silk Road cayó porque el propietario de esta web entró al correo asociado a Silk Road en un sitio público sin cifrado ni seguridad. Se relajó en lo que a esto se refiere. Probablmente esto no volverá a ocurrir fácilmente, y prueba de ello es la enorme cantidad de mercados ilegales que actúan sin ser detenidos por la policía de ningún país.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Teléfonos móviles, módulos Gps, Ordenadores, todo, todo, es hackeable y susceptible de ser rastreado, vigilado, fichado y trucado.
> 
> Ya ha quedado demostrado en los artículos anteriormente citados, que se pueden rastrear y de hecho se hace.



Si, se puede y se hace, ¿como es que existen millones de personas realizando transacciones ilegales a diario?

Obviamente no es posible rastrear transacciones usando los medios de seguridad adecuados, que son comunicaciones por medio de encriptación de clave pública (PGP es tu amigo), uso de BTCs para intercambio, etc.


Creo que seguís sin dar con el quid, y las críticas las basais en prejuicios más que en argumentos.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Otra de las cosas que veo al oro superior con respecto al bitcoin, y es algo con lo que disfruto personalmente, es que con tres bitcoin no podria hacer algo parecido a esto
> 
> :XX:



Muy bonito el oro fisico, el problema es que el precio no lo pone un mercado de oro fisico, lo pone el COMEX, que vende papel y de fisico creo que la ultima vez que lei tenian un ratio de papel oro 500:1, una exageración, con el bitcoin esto no pasa y cada bitcoin que se vende es real, no hay reserva fracionario en bitcoin, que es una de las grandes estafas del sistema financiero, no existe el papel bitcoin.


----------



## Orooo (3 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> la ultima vez que lei tenian un ratio de papel oro 500:1, una exageración




Madre mia, un ratio de 500:1 :XX:

Pero es que eso es una farsa por no llamarlo estafa, y si dicen 500:1 no sera 500:1 lo mismo es 800 o 900:1 :XX:

Quizas sea eso precisamente lo que a la larga veneficie al oro. Si es que al final, algo tiene que explotar por algun lado.


Veo que hay diferentes criptomonedas.
Por que el bitcoin y no otra? No puede ser que cuando se acaben los bitcoins vayan sumandose mas criptomonedas bajando el precio de estas?


----------



## timi (3 Mar 2017)

como se ha comentado por aquí 1001 veces , que cada uno meta sus ahorros donde mas le convenga o donde mas tranquilo se quede uno
yo he vivido 40 años sin tener ni puta idea de las cosas y con el 100 % de mis ahorros en unos y ceros , los siguientes 40 años ( hay que ser optimista ,,, jejeje ) apostare a lo tangible ,,,, ya sean garbanzos o monedas de plata , y seguiré sin tener ni puta idea,,, pero en unos y ceros lo justo.
En esta vida he aprendido que lo que sube rápido , baja rápido,,,,, pero yo soy un ignorante , y cada loco con su tema.


maragold , me has dejado con la incógnita ,,,, a que estas trasvasando los metales? )


----------



## Metalcuck (3 Mar 2017)

Viendo la evolución de los precios en los últimos 20 años (la pongo en el adjunto de más abajo), el comportamiento del precio del oro es muy fácil de predecir en estos momentos:











[/QUOTE]

Bueno las tablas siempre están abiertas a interpretaciones,sino que gracia tendrian?

el hecho de que en la zona más cara para alquilar de españa sigan apareciendo compro oros como setas,y que hayan tiendas haciéndose la competencia a escasos 5 metros a mi me cuenta otra historia.

Que gobiernos estén comprando oro me cuenta algo parecido.

estoy seguro que algún forero tiene alguna tabla de los precios del oro con respecto al marco alemán en la República de weimar,donde se ve un pico,una bajada cuando el mercado se inunda de marcos recién impresos y luego una eterna subida cuando la gente deja de darles valor así pues se puede interpretar como se quiera con fe suficiente.

En mi caso,creo que la plata y el oro son muy bonitos y me gusta tenerlos,y considero que los picos casa vez serán mayores en las tablas tendrá algo que ver con la inflación:fiufiu:quizás en el siguiente pico la gente pierda la fe en los papelitos.

Respecto al bitcoin,hace años si que hubiese metido ahí algo de dinero por la novedad y tal,hoy en día ni de coña,me parece que estan carismas y además porque bitcoins de entre todas las criptocurrencies,es lo bueno o malo,que el día de mañana la gente puede perder la fe en bitcoin e irse a dios sabe donde pasando a valer ni el no papel en el que no están escritas,List of cryptocurrencies - Wikipedia ahí tienes una lista de las más conocidas,y te aseguro que hay centenares que ni están escritas en Wikipedia, el "otro día" encontré pepecash seguramente de alguno de 4 chan,asique será por opciones de eleccion,la gracia esque solo tienen valor si la gente decide darles valor,por lo que según aparezcan nuevas opciones la gente verá oportunidad asique abandonarán las opciones más caras...

Humilde opinión de novato


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Mar 2017)

Fernando no me he leido tu peñazo por que es más denso que el oro.
El precio de Bitcoin, la criptodivisa más extendida, ha alcanzado este viernes un nuevo máximo histórico de 1.293 dólares y ya cotiza por encima del precio del oro, que se intercambia en los mercados financieros a 1.223,6 dólares por onza (28,35 gramos), después de depreciarse un 0,75% durante la sesión.

En concreto, el bitcoin, la moneda virtual pionera, ha llegado a revalorizarse durante la sesión de este viernes un 5,6%, hasta alcanzar un precio máximo de 1.293 dólares, lo que supone nuevo récord de cotización para la divisa concebida en 2009, según los datos de 'MarketWatch'.

El bitcoin arrancó 2017 superando el umbral de los 1.000 dólares por primera vez desde 2013 y acumula una revalorización del 215,4% en los últimos doce meses. Asimismo, desde que comenzó 2017, el precio de la criptomoneda se ha incrementado un 27%..
El bitcoin ya cotiza por encima del oro. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## fff (3 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 4º) Es conocido en este hilo que yo SIEMPRE he comentado que cualquiera es muy dueño de colocar SU dinero donde mejor estime oportuno, pero TAMBIÉN que después si la "caga" se pida "explicaciones" a SÍ MISMO... Aquí NO caben los "victimismos" BARATOS o de estar por casa...



Muy cierto Fernando. Yo cada vez más desaconsejo comprar oro 'alegremente' y aconsejo más pensar por si mismo, analizar las circusntancias de cada uno... lo que pasa es que es un ejercicio cansado, entiendo que prefieran ver el futbol y hacer lo que dice 'un tio' en internet ::


----------



## maragold (3 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Fernando no me he leido tu peñazo por que es más denso que el oro.
> El precio de Bitcoin, la criptodivisa más extendida, ha alcanzado este viernes un nuevo máximo histórico de 1.293 dólares y ya cotiza por encima del precio del oro, que se intercambia en los mercados financieros a 1.223,6 dólares por onza (28,35 gramos), después de depreciarse un 0,75% durante la sesión.
> 
> En concreto, el bitcoin, la moneda virtual pionera, ha llegado a revalorizarse durante la sesión de este viernes un 5,6%, hasta alcanzar un precio máximo de 1.293 dólares, lo que supone nuevo récord de cotización para la divisa concebida en 2009, según los datos de 'MarketWatch'.
> ...



Bien. Y sobre tus mentiras?
Las desmientes?
Las sostienes?


Timi, es solo una parte, mandato judicial (La parienta)... a ver si lo adivináis...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, ha quedado en evidencia que las MENTIRAS tienen las patas muy cortas... Y recordar a algún "indocumentado" que el BitCoin ya tuvo un pico importante el 1 de Noviembre de 2013 donde acabó más o menos en los entornos de los $1112,35... De todas formas, insisto en que el "producto" en cuestión NO me interesa y lo sigo exclusivamente por ver hacia dónde se dirige el dinero, por consiguiente como un "indicador" del MIEDO y aquí NO me refiero a quienes están dentro por convicción. Eso mismo lo aplico también al Oro y a otros "activos" como por ejemplo distintas Divisas. A fin de cuentas me he dedicado muchos años a los "mercados"...

# Metalcuck: Los "gráficos" valen lo que valen... Pueden servir para aquellos que se dedican a ESPECULAR o para optimizar las entradas y salidas en determinados "productos". Ahora bien, si obviamos otras variables muy importantes, pues quedan unos simples "gráficos"...

Yo ya compré Oro cuando existía la Peseta y algún "espabilado" me puede demostrar que tengo pérdidas latentes... Va a ser que NO y SÍ todo lo contrario. Y también lo compré cuando el EUR estaba muy "fuerte" en su cruce con el USD, así que...

# kikepm: Mira, sabes que eres un forero muy apreciado en este hilo y está claro que hemos discrepado en alguna ocasión y que NO ha sido en esta ocasión. Tampoco creo que haya habido "mala intención" en los comentarios de algún conforero. Y, en cualquier caso, ya sabes la máxima que tenemos por aquí: que cada cual DEFIENDA SU DINERO como mejor sepa y pueda... aunque eso ya lo sabes tú que "peleas" desde aquí también en esa "dirección".

Saludos a todos y Gracias por aportar. Lo bueno es debatir y que cada cual se forme SU PROPIA OPINIÓN.


----------



## amador (3 Mar 2017)

Cualquiera de nosotros puede crear ahora mismo una nueva criptomoneda.

O podemos crear una del hilo entre varios. ¿Hacemos la prueba?

Es muy fácil: (manuales)

¿Cómo se crea una criptomoneda?

Cómo crear tu propia criptomoneda con Ethereum - Criptomonedas Favoritas

Cómo crear tu propia moneda virtual - BBC Mundo

Crea tus propias criptomonedas con Openledger - Bitcoin News En EspanõlBitcoin News En Espanõl


Como podéis imaginar lo importante es que coja "fama" y se "adopte" por muchos usuarios. 

El Bitcoin vale "pasta" porque es famoso y conocido. Hay otras cripto de fama intermedia.

A mi es lo que me para para comprarlo es: que su valor depende de su "fama".

Si un día su fama se va al carajo por algún motivo: varios estados la prohiben o impide su cambio por la moneda fiat, ¿qué podría pasar?

No lo se, igual no pasa nada, pero "no estoy seguro". Por eso no me atrevo de momento (llámame cobarde).

Y no es una cuestión de desconocimiento de su funcionamiento técnico (conozco las matemáticas asociadas).

Buenas noches y buen finde.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2017)

amador dijo:


> Cualquiera de nosotros puede crear ahora mismo una nueva criptomoneda.



Tambien cualquiera podriamos crear una red social como facebook, pero tendria exito? conseguirias superar a facebook? no.


----------



## amador (4 Mar 2017)

Efectivamente no podría.

Pero es Facebook algo para siempre ?

Si alguien me lo puede asegurar, compro acciones de Facebook ya.

Recordad que antes del buscador de Google, el más famoso era "Altavista". También Yahoo era conocido.

Y antes el chat más famoso era MSN Messenger.

Si que es verdad que hoy las tecnológicas más fuertes están diversificando porque conocen este problema y es mucho más difícil que caigan.

Con el Bitcoin podría pasar. Que algún día por cualquier motivo su fama quede en entredicho por algún suceso que le afecte. Ahora, para hacerse rico y pegar pelotazo está muy bien, pero no lo veo como una reserva de valor segura a largo plazo, porque como he dicho alguien más fuerte puede crearle competencia muy fácilmente.

Salu2







racional dijo:


> Tambien cualquiera podriamos crear una red social como facebook, pero tendria exito? conseguirias superar a facebook? no.


----------



## Orooo (4 Mar 2017)

amador dijo:


> Ahora, para hacerse rico y pegar pelotazo está muy bien, pero no lo veo como una reserva de valor segura a largo plazo, porque como he dicho alguien más fuerte puede crearle competencia muy fácilmente.
> 
> Salu2




El problema es que mucha gente confunde refugio-reserva de valor con especulacion-pegar el pelotazo.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente confunde refugio-reserva de valor con especulacion-pegar el pelotazo.



Mucha gente de este hilo que compro oro y plata lo hizo con la idea de dar un pelotazo, como el de los años 2002-2012.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Muy bonito el oro fisico, el problema es que el precio no lo pone un mercado de oro fisico, lo pone el COMEX, que vende papel y de fisico creo que la ultima vez que lei tenian un ratio de papel oro 500:1, una exageración, ....




Si, la manipulación con el papel y es enorme, las guerras relámpago del Cártel para tirar los precios - terminología de Andy Hoffamn - un ejemplo:

"Más de 23.000 contratos de futuros de plata de repente lanzados al mercado justo cuando cerró Europa ..."

Silver Is Collapsing On Massive Volume | Zero Hedge

¿Quien manipula?: bancos, fondos de cobertura que actúan como "proxy" ya sea para ganancias privadas o aún peor en nombre del sector oficial: "bancos centrales".

Por cierto JPM ha sido uno de los que más ha estado en corto en el mercado de la plata en el COMEX durante los últimos nueve años, pero curiosamente durante los últimos seis años ha comprado el mayor volumen de plata física en la historia mundial, 550 millones de onzas; sobran palabras.

Existe manipulación ergo *los metales preciosos están infravalorados*.

Se ha comentado ampliamente que esto no puede durar, no pueden manipular ad eternum ...la olla a presión está a punto de romperse... Es una intuición de la mías, pero creo cuando esto estalle la situación de la manipulación, el bitcoin bajará.

Curiosidad:
Este tipo griego, Andreas Antonopoulos, Andreas M. Antonopoulos | A personal biographical site es uno de los que más saben del Bitcoin en el mundo, ha publicado varios libros, aquí un interesante vídeo publicado 20 de febrero
The Death of Money: Cash is Not King Any longer

""""""""https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXnsiOeW6QE""""

The Death of Money: Cash is Not King Any longer: By: Andreas Antonopoulos: - YouTube[/url]


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Mar 2017)

Creo que nunca cobrare jubilación alguna por parte del estado Espanyol

Spanish social security 'to run out of money in July': report | News | IPE


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Mar 2017)

11: 11a ET del sábado, 4 de marzo de, 2017

""El precio del oro ha sido fuertemente reprimido por el gobierno, las empresas financieras de Wall Street y el sistema bancario"" ... de acuerdo con el multimillonario minero canadiense Frank Giustra, hombre de confianza asociado al ex presidente Bill Clinton.


Mining entrepreneur, Clinton confidant Giustra concedes gold price suppression | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee


----------



## xavik (4 Mar 2017)

Siempre me he preguntado si las teorías sobre la manipulación del precio del oro son ciertas. Aparte de vender grandes cantidades de oro, las cuales un día acabarán ¿Qué otra opción hay? ¿Vender oro que no hay? Supongo que las reservas de oro estarán numeradas y aunque Fort Knox esté vacío, esas cantidades que se venden deben tener un límite.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado si las teorías sobre la manipulación del precio del oro son ciertas. Aparte de vender grandes cantidades de oro, las cuales un día acabarán ¿Qué otra opción hay? ¿Vender oro que no hay? Supongo que las reservas de oro estarán numeradas y aunque Fort Knox esté vacío, esas cantidades que se venden deben tener un límite.



Totalmente ciertas, con sentencias judiciales y procesos abiertos a los sospechosos habituales JPM, GS, DB, ... Es un tema ampliamente tratado en el foro, verás muchos enlaces en post's anteriores. A mi me gusta especialmente Andy Hoffman de Miles Franklin, es alguien que ha llegado a formalizar patrones de cómo se realiza el ataque con el "oro papel".

A modo de ejemplo de uno de los momentos, del cuando lo hacen, te paso este enlace de GATA (Comité de Acción Antimonopolio del Oro). 

"Notas presidente GATA hundimiento del oro en la víspera del vencimiento de opciones"

GATA chairman notes smashing of gold on eve of options expiration | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: Lo de paketazo me extraña y esperemos que su ausencia se deba a motivos laborales o similares... SÍ que se le nota a faltar, al igual que a otros conforeros como JohnGalt, Refinanciado, etc., etc. Ojalá pronto se reincorporen por aquí y con alguno de ellos mantengo contacto esporádico, aunque no suelo preguntar los motivos por los que dejan de escribir, pero imagino que muchos intentan "optimizar" su tiempo de la mejor manera posible para ellos.
> 
> Saludos.



Me estoy poniendo al día. Estoy en pleno tránsito mercantil, pese a ello os leo a menudo...eso sí, desde el móvil y quemándome las cejas.

Veo que le habéis dado caña, desde el cambio climático, hasta (lo más preocupante ahora mismo para mi), la guerra contra el efectivo, pasando por BTC y evidentemente los gráficos del oro...

Os dejo una reflexión abierta:

1- BCE emite papel moneda.

2-Banca privada acapara esa emisión y la redistribuye entre la masa/empresas/transferencias públicas...

3-Se le exige a la masa vincularse a una empresa privada de manera obligatoria (cuenta corriente bancaria)

4-Se le obliga a la masa a no poder realizar pagos en efectivo ni sacar del país efectivo, a partir de un límite (ridículo), dando poder extra (económico) a una empresa privada en base a un teórico control de capitales.

¿De que nos sirve el dinero en efectivo, si se nos prohíbe su uso y disfrute del modo teórico legal que ha sido empleado desde su creación?

¿están cavando inconscientemente su propia tumba?

Un saludo a todos, buen domingo, y gracias por aportar ganas, tiempo, conocimiento, y dudas...especialmente a Fernando que es en relación tiempo/aportes el alma mater de este hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para saludar a paketazo y agradecerle su comentario. Me alegro mucho de que pronto podamos contar con tus aportaciones y tú ya sabes que eres un referente en este hilo. Y el tiempo también se está convirtiendo en mi caso en un "enemigo" con el que cada día tengo que "pelear", así que mis aportaciones también han menguado por ese motivo. Sin embargo, procuro "cuidar" en lo posible el hilo y, afortunadamente, otros conforeros están por la labor de mantenerlo y que agradezco de todo Corazón, a fin de cuentas este sigue siendo un pequeño "baluarte" de LIBERTAD...

Y dejo esto...

- Historia: La edad de la pólvora: cuando China se durmió y Occidente conquistó el mundo. Noticias de Cultura

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (5 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Totalmente ciertas, con sentencias judiciales y procesos abiertos a los sospechosos habituales JPM, GS, DB, ... Es un tema ampliamente tratado en el foro, verás muchos enlaces en post's anteriores. A mi me gusta especialmente Andy Hoffman de Miles Franklin, es alguien que ha llegado a formalizar patrones de cómo se realiza el ataque con el "oro papel".
> 
> A modo de ejemplo de uno de los momentos, del cuando lo hacen, te paso este enlace de GATA (Comité de Acción Antimonopolio del Oro).
> 
> ...



He escuchado el podcast pero no da muchos detalles. Las manipulaciones de las que tanto se habla por los bancos no son tanto manipulaciones del oro, si no más bien barridas de stops. Si un "jugador" grande vende una gran cantidad de oro, el precio pegará un bajón. Si inmediatamente lo compra pegará un subidón, con el resultado final de no haber ganado nada. Sin embargo, si sabe que a un determinado precio hay stops, puede forzar el precio a llegar ahí para que salten y esa fuerza extra, cuando cierre la posición y vuelva a donde estaba, generará un beneficio. Los cambios de precios que funcionan en esta clase de manipulación son muy pequeños, de corta duración (intradía) y el precio vuelve a la posición original o incluso mayor en el mismo día (o menor si la barrida ha sido hacia arriba en el precio). 







Lo ilegal e inmoral aquí es que conocen donde están los stops porque son los de sus clientes, los cuales pusieron su confianza en ellos. El resultado neto es que el banco se queda con el oro de otros compradores a un precio más barato, lo que significa en todo caso que piensan que el oro subirá. De todas formas las ganancias que se han conseguido así, aunque millonarias, son una minucia comparadas con lo que mueve un banco normal. Esto me hace pensar que más que el banco, fueron determinados traders corruptos del mismo que se beneficiaron de información privilegiada.

Otro tipo de posible manipulación que he leído en algunos sitios es que el volumen de oro papel es mucho mayor que el oro físico en el Comex, por lo que pareciera que si todos pidieran su oro no podrían obtenerlo. Esto tampoco creo que sea así, si no que pienso que hay una confusión de términos. Ejemplo:

A es un minero de oro que vende un contrato de futuros de oro (100 onzas) a 1200$ por ejemplo, mientras que B es una joyería que compra ese contrato por 100 onzas a ese precio. 1 trade (intercambio) -> volumen 1. Si antes de llegar la fecha de vencimiento del contrato de futuros, B decide que ya no necesita el oro, puede vender el derecho de compra a otro, por ejemplo a la joyería C. C también puede venderselo a D, y este a E, y este a F, etc. Igualmente, A puede cambiar el derecho de venta con otros.

En cada transacción el volumen de trades aumenta, pudiendo llegar a por ejemplo a 1000 intercambio de manos por día. Esto sería el volumen de trades de oro papel que ha habido en ese día, sin embargo en realidad sólo hay 1 contrato de venta y 1 de compra que llegará a hacerse al final, por lo que el oro que se necesita son 100 onzas, no 100.000 (1000*100).

Además, el oro en el Comex es sólo una fracción del oro disponible para intercambio. Si A vende 100 onzas a B, puede que no las tenga en el Comex (para qué pagar comisiones si no sabes hasta el vencimiento si al final las enviarás). Una vez llega el vencimiento y tiene la obligación de mandarlas, llegarán al Comex y tan rápido como llegan saldrán del almacen para ir con B. Por tanto las reservas en el Comex podrían ser 0 y aun así realizarse intercambios sin problemas. El tener oro en ese almacen lo que sí proporciona en principio es seguridad de que no te lo van a robar, pero nada más.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# xavik: En este hilo se ha editado mucha información DEMOSTRABLE acerca de la manipulación en los MPs. Es más, de forma periódica, vamos actualizando el tema cuando observamos que "algo" se sale de la norma "clásica", ya sea por el volumen, la "pasta" empleada, la hora y el momento "elegido", etc. La última GRAN JUGADA la hicieron el día del triunfo de Trump en las elecciones americanas. Cualquiera que haya estudiado lo que sucedió ese día y tenga la adecuada "formación" sobre los mercados sabe lo que hubo ahí...

Además, son bastante los bancos de entidad que han sido condenados en los tribunales por manipulación en los MPs. y creo recordar que el último fue el Deutsche Bank...

Y aprovecho para dejaros un muy extenso y completo artículo. Es MUY LARGO, pero merece mucho la pena y aquí, xavik, también se observa una "extraña" manipulación, aunque no menos conocida, sobre lo que rodea al Dinero existente en la realidad y "creado" de la NADA...

- USAGOLD's NEWS & VIEWS newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (5 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # xavik: En este hilo se ha editado mucha información DEMOSTRABLE acerca de la manipulación en los MPs. Es más, de forma periódica, vamos actualizando el tema cuando observamos que "algo" se sale de la norma "clásica", ya sea por el volumen, la "pasta" empleada, la hora y el momento "elegido", etc. La última GRAN JUGADA la hicieron el día del triunfo de Trump en las elecciones americanas. Cualquiera que haya estudiado lo que sucedió ese día y tenga la adecuada "formación" sobre los mercados sabe lo que hubo ahí...
> 
> ...



Mi duda no es sobre si hay manipulación en el oro, que está claro que la hay, si no sobre el tamaño e influencia de la misma. En mi opinión, esta manipulación solo modifica de manera pequeña los precios en periodos intradía y enseguida vuelven a como estaban en horas. Si esa manipulación fuera a gran escala, tiene los días contados pues para bajar el precio del oro hay que vender oro, algo que no es ilimitado. Sólo una manipulación al alza de los precios sería ilimitada (pues el banco central puede imprimir lo que quiera). Además esta manipulación no parece que se haga con la intención de cambiar el precio del oro, si no de quedarse con el dinero de pequeños inversores mediante barrido de stops.

Otra cuestión es que, si de verdad fuera posible y existiera esta manipulación, parece que se pinta como algo malo en este hilo. Yo tengo una opinión totalmente contraria, ojalá estén manipulando el precio del oro a la baja. ¿A quién perjudica y beneficia un precio bajo del oro, a los vendedores (mineros) o a los compradores (como los que hay en este hilo)? Obviamente beneficia a los compradores, que están adquiriendo oro a un precio mucho menor del real. Los productores en cambio se tienen que conformar con vender algo a un precio mucho menor del que deberían, cuando los costes de extracción son los mismos. 

Cuando llegue (si llega) un shock de mercado, esta manipulación se hará imposible y el precio explotará todo lo que no le han dejado antes (y más aún por haberlo manipulado tanto tiempo, otra ventaja adicional). Ese aumento del precio vendría precisamente en el momento en el que más hará falta usar el oro, no ahora que las monedas como el dolar o el euro aún tienen algo de credibilidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2017)

Hola, xavik: Me reitero en lo que le comentaba sobre la manipulación que se vivió en el Oro el día que ganó Trump las elecciones en los EE.UU. Y también recuerdo un movimiento que se dio el pasado año y que provocó una importante caída en el precio del Oro... Ahora no lo recuerdo muy bien en cuanto a las cifras concretas, pero creo que se empleó una "pasta" equivalente a un 1/3 de la producción anual.

Efectivamente, xavik, a mí me va de "coña" que continúe la "manipulación" en los MPs, ya que tengo por norma promediar en el tiempo y desde hace la "leche"... Poco a poco, sin prisas, se va llenando el "Cofre"...

Por otro lado, xavik, no es menos cierto lo que apunta, es decir que la "explosión" ALCISTA en el Oro y quizás también en la Plata vendrá cuando el "chiringuito" actual se vaya a la MIERDA, ni más ni menos... Y parece que todos los "números" van en esa dirección.

Y aprovecho para agradecerle sus comentarios en este hilo y que indudablemente lo enriquecen.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2017)

La manipulación de las commodities es un hecho aceptado, pero no reconocido...¿extraña paradoja Verdad?...algo parecido a la prostitución...incluso hasta creo que ambos sectores tienen muchos paralelísmos.

Manipulado "legalmente" por quienes crean el propio mercado de intercambio...para que haya un mercado han de existir 3 partes, un comprador, un vendedor, y un intermediario que da fe.

Lo curioso del mercado del oro, es que ninguna de estas tres partes tiene nada que ver apenas con la extracción real de oro a nivel mundial. Pues lo único que se mueve son derechos (derivados, futuros, contratos...llamadlos como os parezca mejor)

Que no os haga demasiada sangre, pues todo mercado está siempre manipulado por el que tiene más poder económico...os pongo un ejemplo para nóveles:

Tengo crédito ilimitado en el IBEX por ejemplo y hago el siguiente movimiento:

a) Compro telefónica a saco, y la subo de 10 a 11€.

b) Antes de empezar a comprar, me apalanco 5X sobre el precio de telefónica en 10€ a saco.

c) Cuando está a 11€ la mantengo ahí y vendo mis contratos comprados a 10€, ganando 5 veces la apreciación real del activo (acciones de telefónica)

d) Me pongo corto en telefónica a 11€ apalancado 5X

e) Vendo a saco acciones de telefónica hasta bajarla lo máximo que pueda.

f) Cierro mis contratos cortos en telefónica ganando cinco veces la bajada real del activo subyacente.

Me da igual que el saldo final tras vender todas mis acciones de telefónica, incluso me vale perder en dicho movimiento, pues lo considero un movimiento secundario. El movimiento primario se centra en los contratos apalancados que son los que me han dado un rendimiento enorme manipulando el precio de un activo.

Esto podéis aplicarlo a cualquier activo cotizado, pero solo a grandes capitales.

Quienes poseen esos grandes capitales?

Las mayores gestoras de fondos del mundo...por mencionar alguna BlackRock por ejemplo...gestora de fondos que mueve tal cantidad de capital, que acertará sí o SÍ en sus movimientos estratégicos con el beneplácito del mercado (intermediario llamémosle IBEX, Nasdaq, NYS...) pues estos intermediarios viven directamente de las comisiones que les dejan los grandes fondos, y por lo tanto no morderán jamás la manos que les da de comer, salvo de vez en cuando para hacer el paripé, y que pardillos como nosotros pensemos que estamos jugando en un mercado justo.

Cuando invirtáis un € en un mercado de capitales, sabed que siempre estará manipulado, que ganéis o perdáis en el saldo final, va a depender que vayáis en el mismo barco que los "grandes"...eso sí, ellos no pagarán las comisiones ni impuestos que pagaréis vosotros, pues ellos son los dueños del mundo que pisamos y hemos de pagarles por dejarnos vivir en él.

Un saludo, buenas noches, y buen comienzo de semana.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Mar 2017)

Paketazo saludos, gracias por este último post

Sólo un último apunte en relación a la manipulación ... ayer en su blog Avery Goodman plantea la posibilidad que Trump revierta la orden ejecutiva secreta de Obama (***), que abrió la puerta de las reserva de oro de Estados Unidos a los banqueros, lo que supondría volver a los precios del 2012 - 1500$/1600$ onza.

President Trump and Gold | AVERY B. GOODMAN BLOG

(***) En abril de 2013 los directores generales de las principales entidades bancarias se reunieron en la Casa Blanca, justo el día antes del mayor ataque histórico contra el precio del oro.


----------



## veismuler (6 Mar 2017)

Bueno, pues ahí os enlazo lo último de Roberto Centeno y su petición de ir guardando cash para vivir durante un año ante el corralito que se avecina. Un saludo a todos.

Deuda pública: Spain is ruined for 50 years. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Otro acertado artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Estados Unidos, el eslabón más débil

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo crédito ilimitado en el IBEX por ejemplo y hago el siguiente movimiento:
> 
> a) Compro telefónica a saco, y la subo de 10 a 11€.
> 
> ...



No estoy tan seguro de que sea tan sencillo.

Si el paso B lo realizas antes del paso A, y partimos de la base de que el paso A sirve para manipular el precio y el B para beneficiarse (por lo que la cuantía apalancada de B es mucho mayor que la de A), sería imposible hacer eso que dices sin perder dinero, porque sólo la ejecución de B, por su mayor cuantía, haría variar la cotización mucho más que la ejecución de A. Ten en cuenta que en el libro de órdenes que sirve para calcular el precio de un activo, es irrelevante el origen de una orden, al final lo importante es que se ordena la compra o la venta de una cantidad de un activo a un precio determinado, al margen de que esa compra haya sido resultado de un apalancamiento o no. Por ejemplo, si se ordena comprar 100 acciones a 1 euro por acción, da igual que el comprador haya desembolsado los 100 euros o sólo haya usado 10 euros y los 90 euros restantes se los haya prestado un intermediario (apalancamiento x10). Al final en el libro de órdenes aparece una orden de compra de 100 acciones.

Por otro lado, para poder comprar y vender siempre tiene que haber una contraparte y, si hablamos de grandes inversores que invierten grandes cantidades para manipular los precios, esa contraparte no van a ser sólo "gacelas", ni de lejos. Lo que un gran inversor lo gana, otro lo pierde.

Formas de hacer lo que quieres pero de manera que pueda funcionar sería:

1) Que el dinero usado para ejecutar A sea "de otro" y no importe perderlo, mientras que el dinero usado para ejecutar B sea el propio. Pero aún así, que la jugada salga bien es enormemente complicado, porque en un mercado hay un montón de intereses enfrentados y hay múltiples grandes inversores que quieren ganar.

2) Que la mayoría o todos los grandes actores de un mercado estén conspirando, y no sería algo raro. Así, podrían pactar la operativa o la manipulación de los precios según las características del mercado. El ejemplo aquí podría ser la manipulación del mercado del oro.

3) Que la manipulación de A se produzca mediante métodos que no impliquen gastar dinero, como los rumores, la manipulación de cuentas, etc. Un ejemplo famoso sería la técnica de "pump and dump" realizada por Jordan Belfort, en cuyas actividades se basa la película "The Wolf Of Wall Street".

Los casos 2 y 3 son claramente delitos de los que se podrían dar ejemplos de gente juzgada y encarcelada (y probablemente otros tantos que quedaron impunes, aunque ése es otro tema). El 1 podría no serlo, aunque es éticamente reprobable debido al conflicto de intereses (el cliente que te deja el dinero para invertir y que tú usas para manipular el mercado tiene intereses contrapuestos a los tuyos).

Pero vamos, que el ejemplo que pones, tal y como lo pones, no creo que funcione, ni siquiera considerado como simplificación de la realidad. Un único inversor actuando de manera aislada, incluso aunque sea muy importante, no puede manipular de manera unilateral el precio de un activo para su beneficio sólo a base de operaciones de compra y de venta, sean con apalancamiento o sin él. O se alía con otros, o manipula la información, o pierde el dinero de los demás, o tiene información privilegiada, o está vinculado al poder político, etc.


----------



## kikepm (6 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Un único inversor actuando de manera aislada, incluso aunque sea muy importante, no puede manipular de manera unilateral el precio de un activo para su beneficio sólo a base de operaciones de compra y de venta, sean con apalancamiento o sin él.



Menos mal, un poco de cordura sobre el tema de la manipulación.

A lo que añadiría lo siguiente:

1. Solo es factible manipular mercados poco líquidos (shitcoins, acciones de empresas pequeñas, índices relativos a menudencias como el IBEX), incluso por institucionales. A mayor tamaño, mayor capacidad de manipulación. Los mercados solo pueden ser manipulados por, en orden de capacidad: Gobiernos, Bancos Centrales, Bancos Comerciales, Grandes Fondos, Resto de Institucionales y de ahí hacia abajo el poder es practicamente NULO. 

Por mucho que el BoE quiera sostener la cotización de la libra, y eso que es el emisor de dicha moneda, la realidad de los fundamentales puede llegar a imperar sobre las decisiones de políticos y banqueros centrales. Su poder NO es ilimitado.

2. La manipulación a la que se hace referencia continua en el hilo es, en mi opinión, solo *la manipulación a la baja del oro por parte de los bancos centrales*, es decir, por parte del poder político que los controla y de sus socios bancarios.

El resto de manipulaciones son irrelevantes, hechas en mercados muy pequeños y que afectan a los pocos tontos que confían en semejantes "productos".

3. La manipulación de tipos como el MIBOR o EURIBOR no son manipulaciones en mercados secundarios, sino manipulaciones de precios unilaterales dictados por organismos centralizados. Es decir, precios dados por insitucionales o asociaciones y que son ACEPTADOS inocentemente (o no tanto) por otros, que a su vez transmiten a terceros que si son afectados. 

Es decir, son ESTAFAS creadas como consecuencia de la legislación permisiva y privilegiadora con la banca comercial, el sistema de prestamistas de último recurso, "garantías de depósitos" y otras formas de irresponsabilidad a que el sistema legal-financiero conduce.

4. El oro es el canario en la mina que muestra al rey (de la expanxión monetaria y la consecuente inflación) desnudo. La principal motivación de la clase dirigente en manipular el precio del oro estriba en evitar que la población comprenda cual es la verdadera naturaleza del dinero y que la falsificación del dinero hecha por políticos no conduce más que a inflación y pobreza.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2017)

*Cusbe11* Yo lo he simplificado exageradamente. Evidentemente, y si tu has trabajado con derivados, sabes que las contrapartes que mueven grandes cantidades de capitales, son primas hermanas.

Mientras yo pido prestadas acciones de telefónica a mi primo, mi primo se va poniendo corto poco a poco, por que sabe de primera mano que yo venderé esas acciones que iré recomprando más abajo, llegado el momento de ponerse largo, el ganará el % del prestamo, y yo al apalancamiento de la bajada...la próxima vez, me tocará a mi hacer su labor.

Las contrapartes que mueven miles de millones en acciones y derivados solo usan el mercado como "tapadera" legal, pues todos los movimientos ya se han pactado de antemano a espaldas del mercado.

Muchos que andais en bolsa sabeis lo que son las aplicaciones de apertura y cierre, dónde grandes compras/ventas se realizan por grandes manos fuertes.

Si ese movimiento que he puesto de ejemplo se hace en un par de días, es muy complicado de ejecutar (no imposible), pero lo que les sobra a las manos fuertes es tiempo y paciencia, y pueden tirarse 3 meses acumulando contratos antes de comenzar con la función (cuando hay un movimiento lateral en un gráfico estamos en este punto, por eso, esos movimientos terminan con grandes bajadas o fuertes subidas).

Los beneficios apalancados superarán siempre a las pérdidas a contado, pues las cuantias que manejan, son mayores que el propio contado, sin embargo es el contado el que fija el teórico precio (siempre escuchamos que los mercados de futuros mueven más cantidad de dinero que el contado).

De ahí que por este foro, nos cabreemos al ver como se puede manipular el precio del oro físico de todo el planeta, sin mover a penas unos kilos del mismo...pues esto pasa con las acciones, si se posee un % elevando de capacidad para "adulterar" el precio de una acción, es relativamente sencillo de llevar a cabo.

Tanto las contrapartes, como el mercado, admiten estas prácticas, pues el "anonimato" les deja cierta via libre para manejar lo que en teoría es un libre mercado...tan libre que da carta blanca a los que más capacidad para moverlo tienen.

Imaginad por ejemplo los productores de maiz, que sin comerlo ni beberlo ven como les sube y les baja el precio de la cosecha que todavía no han sembrado, y se les obliga a vender bajo costo. Todavía ese maíz no existe en el mercado, pero los iluminados basan sus precios en la futura demanda, el clima, el aumento de la propia oferta...eso dicen, pero la realidad es que lo manipulan para poseer mayores márgenes en sus cuentas de resultados comprando y vendidendo en el mercado de futuros los contratos "que ellos mismos han creado".

Un saludo, y espero haberme explicado bien, pues cuando uno lo ve tan claro tras media vida haciendo este tipo de cosas, da por hecho que los demás saben de lo que habla.


----------



## xavik (6 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> 2. La manipulación a la que se hace referencia continua en el hilo es, en mi opinión, solo *la manipulación a la baja del oro por parte de los bancos centrales*, es decir, por parte del poder político que los controla y de sus socios bancarios.



Pero ¿Cómo podría manipular un banco central el precio del oro a la baja si no es vendiendo oro que tiene anteriormente, el cual es límitado? No he conseguido todavía encontrar un mecanismo con el que pudieran hacerlo. 

Si es esta la única manera, ¿Podría tener algo que ver con esa reunión sobre la que habla Charizato21 entre los bancos y Obama?

Siento ser pesado con esto pero me interesa el tema y creo que encaja perfectamente con el hilo sobre la evolución del oro.


----------



## kikepm (6 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Pero ¿Cómo podría manipular un banco central el precio del oro a la baja si no es vendiendo oro que tiene anteriormente, el cual es límitado?



Por medio de venta apalancada de futuros sobre oro. Los bancos comerciales, que actúan a modo de testaferros de los bancos centrales, venden contratos de futuros sobre oro a precios suficientemente bajos y en volúmenes enormes que influyen sobre el precio spot.

A cambio, los bancos centrales bajo cuerda prometen actuar como prestamista de último recurso de estos bancos comerciales cuyo riesgo es limitado dado que, en última instancia, tienen el respaldo de nada menos que las autoridades monetarias.


Es el mismo tipo de acuerdo por el que los bancos centrales prestan dinero a bajos tipos a los bancos comerciales a cambio de que estos compren deuda BASURA emitida por gobiernos de estados quebrados.


----------



## xavik (6 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Por medio de venta apalancada de futuros sobre oro. Los bancos comerciales, que actúan a modo de testaferros de los bancos centrales, venden contratos de futuros sobre oro a precios suficientemente bajos y en volúmenes enormes que influyen sobre el precio spot.
> 
> A cambio, los bancos centrales bajo cuerda prometen actuar como prestamista de último recurso de estos bancos comerciales cuyo riesgo es limitado dado que, en última instancia, tienen el respaldo de nada menos que las autoridades monetarias.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué pasa entonces cuando llegue el día de vencimiento de futuros y haya que entregar ese oro?


----------



## kikepm (6 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa entonces cuando llegue el día de vencimiento de futuros y haya que entregar ese oro?



Se negocian nuevos futuros, como la deuda. Patada adelante y a esperar tiempos mejores.

Y si un día peta y nos vamos al garete, nuestros amigos autoridades monetarias ya nos ayudan, que para eso están. O llegado el caso impago, ya verás sino la gracia cuando el oro (los tipos de interés) se ponga a 2000$ oz (8%)


Capitalismo sin quiebras (*), rescates y demás, ya sabes, del que tanto gusta a los políticos, keynesianos como Krugman y similares.



(*) Por supuesto, la población normal si puede quebrar, que el capitalismohh liberal debe proseguir


----------



## xavik (6 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Se negocian nuevos futuros, como la deuda. Patada adelante y a esperar tiempos mejores.



Los futuros vencen en una fecha determinada en la que hay que entregar oro (si lo vendes) o recibirlo (si lo compras). Para pasar al siguiente futuro antes de que llegue ese momento, hay que cerrar la posición del anterior. En este caso los bancos deberían comprar de forma apalancada la misma cantidad que habían vendido, lo que lo devolvería a su precio original y no habría servido para mantener bajo el precio del oro más que una cosa puntual.

Como digo los bancos centrales tienen mecanismos para elevar el precio de lo que quieran, pero no veo tan claro que puedan bajarlo.


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Los futuros vencen en una fecha determinada en la que hay que entregar oro (si lo vendes) o recibirlo (si lo compras).



La cuestión clave es, ¿esas entregas se producen realmente o las entregas de oro son "apuntes contables" y el oro está en una cámara de seguridad sin moverse en absoluto?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Totalmente cierto lo que comentas. Yo en su momento tuve los "huevos pelados" de operar en los mercados de Materias Primas y allí he observado todo tipo de MANIPULACIONES y ya no entro en los MPs, sino en el Petróleo, el Cacao, el Café, el Zumo de Naranja... Y muchas hambrunas que han existido en el mundo se han debido a estas descaradas MANIPULACIONES, ni más ni menos... De todas formas, es algo más que archiconocido en ese "mundillo".

# cusbe11 & xavik: Se trata de conocer cómo funcionan, por ejemplo, el LBMA (Londres) y el COMEX (NY). En realidad son mercados eminentemente FINANCIEROS... ya que menos del 5% de los contratos de futuros terminan en suministro físico.

Si a eso añadimos que los creadores del mercado son grandes bancos internacionales conocidos como el "Gold-Cartel"... Precisamente, el hecho de que sean un grupo reducido de Bancos los que dominan el mercado, les permiten operar para amañar los precios que se ofrecen a los productores y a los compradores finales.

Y es de sobras conocido de que los contratos de futuros negociados exceden en mucho la cantidad física comerciada y eso es común a casi todas las Materias Primas. Por consiguiente, si volvemos al Oro, estaríamos hablando de "Oro sintético" o como queráis denominarlo porque no deja de ser "Oro papel", ya que es un contrato y NO un lingote. Y esa ABERRACIÓN es la que marca el precio del Oro que físicamente se comercia.

Vamos, que NO es de recibo que un mismo lingote se venda a 90, 100 o "X" teóricos compradores... Si no fueran "contratos" o "papel" sería imposible realizar esa ESTAFA y entiendo que eso queda bastante claro, ¿No?

Por cierto, kikepm, en contadas ocasiones se han dado manipulaciones al ALZA en el Oro y también en la Plata... pero bueno ha sido en momentos contados y cuando la "coyuntura" les ha permitido hacer "negocio"...

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (6 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # cusbe11 & xavik: Se trata de conocer cómo funcionan, por ejemplo, el LBMA (Londres) y el COMEX (NY). En realidad son mercados eminentemente FINANCIEROS... ya que menos del 5% de los contratos de futuros terminan en suministro físico.
> 
> Si a eso añadimos que los creadores del mercado son grandes bancos internacionales conocidos como el "Gold-Cartel"... Precisamente, el hecho de que sean un grupo reducido de Bancos los que dominan el mercado, les permiten operar para amañar los precios que se ofrecen a los productores y a los compradores finales.
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando que lo de que el oro papel excede el real es una confusión con lo que significa el volumen de intercambios de contratos antes del vencimiento y los que realmente se cierran al final. Da igual el por el número de manos que pase un contrato, lo que importa es que al final hay 1 vendedor y 1 comprador, aunque haya pasado por 1000 manos.

Precisamente el "problema" para los gobiernos y banqueros es que no se puede manipular el oro, al menos durante mucho tiempo y sin que se te vuelva en contra. Más poder y menos escrúpulos que Nixon no ha tenido nadie (quizás Roosvelt) y al final tuvo que hacer algo histórico, dejar de respaldar el dolar con oro, porque no le quedaba otra. Si hubiera sido posible haber devaluado el valor del oro no habría hecho falta hacer lo que hizo, y las estructuras financieras actuales ya existían entonces.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2017)

Hombre, xavik, está claro que Vd. puede pensar como desee, pero los datos son los datos y, además, COMPROBABLES... Mire, el 30 de Enero pasado en el Comex el apalancamiento era de 542:1, es decir que sólo se podía hacer frente a 740 contratos...

Y ahí le dejo un enlace bastante concluyente en cuanto a datos se refiere...

Comex "Gold" Leverage Skyrockets to a SHOCKING 542:1! | Silver Doctors

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2017)

Interesante...

- If plastic replaces cash, much that is good will be lost | Aeon Essays

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2017)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- ¿Provocación o locura? Lituania se prepara para repeler 'agresión fantasma' de Moscú

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (7 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, xavik, está claro que Vd. puede pensar como desee, pero los datos son los datos y, además, COMPROBABLES... Mire, el 30 de Enero pasado en el Comex el apalancamiento era de 542:1, es decir que sólo se podía hacer frente a 740 contratos...



No es que piense así, si no que los datos apoyan lo que digo. Ya he explicado lo del oro papel:

-Por un lado, el volumen de transacciones no quiere decir nada sobre cuantos contratos quedarán al final (que es lo que marca el oro que es necesario entregar). Es así como funciona el mercado de futuros, no es cosa mía.

-La cantidad de oro registrada en el Comex no significa nada. Como he explicado antes, podría haber 0 gramos de oro y aún así cumplir los envíos. Pero es que encima la cantidad "registrada" no es la cantidad total que hay en el Comex (esa es la "elegible"). Como se ve en esta gráfica, aunque la cantidad de oro registrado ha ido bajando en los últimos años, la de elegible se ha mantenido.








La cantidad registrada es sólo la que está absolutamente lista para envío en ese momento. Dejo un artículo donde se explica el funcionamiento del almacén Comex:

Comex Gold Warehouse Stocks: How It Works

Eso sin contar el oro que se vende por mineros y otras instituciones que no guardan su oro en el Comex hasta el envío (y tan rápido como entran salen, por lo que no se añaden al inventorio).


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2017)

Hola, xavik: Me parece que NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo y tampoco tengo el menor interés en convencer a NADIE. Yo me limito a dar unos datos y luego que cada cual los "interprete" como desee. Sin embargo, le diré que nadie me puede explicar cómo funcionan los mercados de Futuros, ya que he visto de TODO ahí...

Mire, xavik, un ratio de 542:1 es DEMENCIAL se mire como se mire o se quiera mirar... Y el problema sería de una gravedad extrema si en el hipotético caso de que TODOS los tenedores de contratos optarán por "materializar", es decir hacerse con el metal FÍSICO... Y es que con ese ratio es evidente que en el Comex NO hay Oro para satisfacer esa demanda y reunirla sería una tarea más que ardua y haría falta una buena dosis de FE.

xavik, sé de lo que le hablo porque una Materia Prima menos "valiosa" como el Cacao provocó un auténtico cataclismo cuando se hizo un exigible físico de entidad hace ya muchos años, vamos en aquellos tiempos en los que yo operaba por esos mercados.

Y el problema de los Futuros, al igual que con muchos otros Derivados, es que se "juega" con "algo" que NO se tiene en su totalidad y sólo de forma muy parcial. Le recuerdo, xavik, que muchas de las Crisis financieras han venido propiciadas por "activos" que luego no eran lo que se había "vendido" y no dejaban de ser formatos "sintéticos" hasta que la realidad los dejaba al DESNUDO...Y la última Crisis financiera mundial es un buen ejemplo de lo que le comento.

Bueno, dejo un enlace en Español para aquellos que quieran adentrarse en lo que hemos tratado...

- COMEX: Diferencia de Registered Gold y Eligible Gold

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Mar 2017)

Curiosidades de hoy

Ron Paul, republicano de Texas, anunció el fin de semana que irá a Arizona para apoyar la legislación estatal que pretende que el oro y la plata sean monedas de curso legal 

The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : Arizona Challenges the Fed

"La historia demuestra que, si los individuos tienen la libertad de elegir qué usar como dinero, es probable que opten por el oro o la plata."


....

Por James Turk: "Mirar *las cinco flechas del gráfico*, son *ataques bajistas* de los manipuladores del mercado"








Las incursiones en la plata por los manipuladores están perdiendo fuerza, el aumento de la inflación apoyará los metales.

Resto del artículo
James Turk


----------



## Metalcuck (7 Mar 2017)

Ron Paul es un grande,creo que sinceramente hubiese sido un grandisimo presidente que hubiese hecho lo contrario a tantos de sus predecesores y hubiese luchado por devolver al pueblo su libertad y su dinero.
De el me quedo con estas 3 cosas,los muchos memes en 4 chan del happening,su idea de dar patentes de corso para acabar con terroristas(eso sí es pensar fuera de la caja),y su odio a la reserva federal.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Mar 2017)

Metalcuck dijo:


> Ron Paul es un grande,creo que sinceramente hubiese sido un grandisimo presidente que hubiese hecho lo contrario a tantos de sus predecesores y hubiese luchado por devolver al pueblo su libertad y su dinero.
> De el me quedo con estas 3 cosas,los muchos memes en 4 chan del happening,su idea de dar patentes de corso para acabar con terroristas(eso sí es pensar fuera de la caja),y su odio a la reserva federal.




Al hilo de lo comentado aprovecho para un off-topic, únicamente para conozcáis al joven filósofo español con más futuro, 27 años, Ernesto Castro, actualmente está haciendo una gira de conferencias por México: "Fundamentos filosóficos de Donald Trump" 

'''---https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT8V8N8svKg


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace pocos días que JohnGalt nos hizo un excelente comentario relacionado de alguna manera con esto...

- AF-PAK: El próximo teatro para la expansión bélica de oriente medio | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## muhammad_ali (8 Mar 2017)

Hola Xavik

"-Por un lado, el volumen de transacciones no quiere decir nada sobre cuantos contratos quedarán al final (que es lo que marca el oro que es necesario entregar). Es así como funciona el mercado de futuros, no es cosa mía.-"


Con los contratos de futuros no es necesario entregar nada salvo dólares u otras divisas que es como se liquidan casi todos los contratos. Operando con contratos de futuros desde mi casa nunca he tenido que entregar nada físico a nadie. De hecho si vendo IBEX y me exigen que entregue el subyacente no sabría ni por donde empezar.

En los contratos de futuros sobre materias primas puedes elegir como liquidarlos. Con la materia prima (la minoría) o con la diferencia de ganancias o perdidas en dólares o la divisa que corresponda. En caso del oro y plata han habido casos de compradores que han exigido la entrega física y no la han conseguido y les han indemnizado en dólares antes de entregarles un gramo de oro (quizá porque no lo tienen, solían respaldar los contrados con oro físico a un ratio de 50-1 para poder entregar a los que lo solicitasen, en 2012 era alarmante que el ratio pasó a 100-1 y si ya es 500-1 imagino que será casi imposible que entreguen oro) . Hasta ahí se manipulan los mp´s de forma legal pero también han salido a la luz grandes escándalos y no ha pasado absolutamente nada.

Hay unos vídeos de Xavier Puig sobre derivados que explican muy bien como funcionan


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2017)

Hedge Funds Are Bracing for a Market Selloff - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, bueno... un poco de humor para empezar el día tampoco va mal, pero eso SÍ, el "personaje" parece salido de una película de los "Monty Phyton"...

Y dejo esto...

- Europa da mucho miedo

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET und NIET .



Pero que cosa más tonta, a ver si dejas de molestar ya con tus paridas, chavalito, y te largas a un foro de embarazadas de gemelos.


----------



## xavik (8 Mar 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta muhammad_ali.

Yo también estuve trabajando durante 2 años en un puesto relacionado con futuros (simplemente nos daban unas instrucciones de lo que querían comprar/vender ese día y lo hacíamos, con unas instrucciones rígidas para quedar de media por encima de la VWAP o debajo según el caso. No éramos traders al uso pues las instrucciones eran bastante claras.). La cuestión es que nos dieron un mini-curso intensivo sobre cómo funcionan para que no la cagáramos cuando tocaba comprar/vender commodities. Nos explicaron (y he confirmado la información buscando en la web), que algunos contratos financieros como el S&P500 (ES-mini) se pueden simplemente intercambiar por cash (es un lío entregar físicamente las acciones de 500 compañías, aunque puedes hacerlo creo). Sin embargo, en las commodities se está obligado a entregar el subyacente.

Lo que sí se puede hacer es cerrar la posición antes de la fecha de vencimiento, con lo que es una especie de acuerdo en dinero y no hay intercambio de bienes (esto es lo que llaman cash settlement, pero debe hacerse en un mercado en el que esté permitido o si es en el caso de commodities y demás antes de la fecha de vencimiento). Para gente normal como nosotros, el broker directamente nos cerrará la posición de nuestros futuros antes de que llegue el cierre (con su correspondiente comisión/multa, lo sé porque me ha pasado).

Si se puede negociar con derivados así, pero no es lo mismo que contratos de futuros y no afectan al precio igual.

Interactive brokers:Information Regarding Physical Delivery Rules



> Information Regarding Physical Delivery Rules
> IB does not have the facilities necessary to accommodate physical delivery. For futures contracts that are settled by actual physical delivery of the underlying commodity (physical delivery futures), account holders may not make or receive delivery of the underlying commodity.
> 
> It is the responsibility of the account holder to make themselves aware of the close-out deadline of each product. *If an account holder has not closed out a position in a physical delivery futures contract by the close-out deadline, IB may, without additional prior notification, liquidate the account holder’s position in the expiring contract.* Please note that liquidations will not otherwise impact working orders; account holders must ensure that open orders to close positions are adjusted for the actual real-time position.
> ...



Futures Dictionary Series: Cash Settlement vs. Physical Delivery



> Cash Settlement
> 
> Cash settlement is a settlement method used in certain futures contracts where you don’t have to make or take delivery of the underlying asset at the expiration of the futures contract. Instead, your account is either debited or credited with cash.
> 
> ...



Gold Futures




> Futures expire
> 
> Note that gold futures are dated instruments which cease trading before their declared settlement date.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET und NIET .
> 
> El futuro seran las criptomonedas .



El futuro está en evitar al estado como intermediario económico en las transacciones privadas. Ya sea de modo directo (gravando las transacciones con impuestos), ya sea de modo indirecto, a través de comisiones bancarias que finalmente repercuten en un % en las arcas estatales.

La masa cada día entiende mejor el robo al que está siendo sometida, el dinero creado de la nada tiene los días contados por su mala distribución, y nulo valor monetario en el largo plazo.

Si yo cambio una gallina por 10 Kg de patatas, no hay terceras partes que puedan robarme su % para financiar nobles causas como la "sanidad, educación, dependencia..."

Nos han engañado, cualquiera que sepa de balances contables y pudiera ver un desglose real de los gastos nacionales punto por punto, vería claramente la sangría que se hace con la redistribución de la riqueza, llegando un ínfimo % a los lugares más necesarios, mientras que como todos sabemos y vemos a diario, se inflan presupuestos 10 veces sobre su valor real, o se reajustan salarios de altos funcionarios al alza año tras año, pasando como he dicho mil veces por instituciones obsoletas e innecesarias que absorben como cánceres terminales el dinero expoliado legalmente de nuestro honorado trabajo.

En el momento que podamos prescindir de esa tercera parte llamada (estado/banca central/banca privada), habremos logrado romper la hegemonía que nos lleva esclavizando décadas con nuestro propio beneplácito, respaldado por el miedo a las instituciones (expropiaciones, multas, cárcel, exclusiones...)

Ese es el futuro por el que hemos de luchar, cualquier otro dónde un tercero tenga poder sobre nuestro tiempo/dinero, está destinado a terminar volviéndose contra nosotros, ya que la naturaleza humana es egoísta, y a largo plazo terminaría por crecer en tamaño y poder más que el propio individuo/sociedad (como sucede hoy con los estados)

BTC o Fiat, o el oro, o simplemente plumas de pavo real, servirían como medio de pago, siempre que las partes lo acordasen, y no dependiese el valor final de la transacción de un teórico respaldo estatal, o de un tercero con control absoluto sobre el valor final de ese intercambio...algo que algunas personas de a pie todavía se creen cuando poseen un fajo de billetes...cuando en realidad lo único que otorga valor a un billete, no es un banco central, sino que somos nosotros mismos.

Un saludo y muy buen día a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace pocos días que JohnGalt nos hizo un excelente comentario relacionado de alguna manera con esto...
> 
> - AF-PAK: El próximo teatro para la expansión bélica de oriente medio | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Saludos.



Que sorpresa que hayan tocado este tema! Sobre el articulo, algunos comentarios:

a) Se olvidan de Iran.
b) Dejar "elegir" al pueblo de Afganistan si quieren talibanes o no, cuando las mujeres ni tienen voz ni voto ni nada, es absolutamente inmoral.
c) No se que fue primero, si el huevo o la gallina, pero Afganistan sembro de inmigrantes ilegales Pakistan en primera instancia, y de muertos con multiples atentados (incluyendo escuelas y ninyos) posteriormente. Pakistan tiene todo el derecho a defenderse y a contragolpear. No es 100% efectivo, 
pero ha mejorado bastante. 
d) Se olvidan de la ruta de la droga, un incentivo para para.... 
e) Y finalmente, os recomiendo leer a Fatima Mernissi (RIP), que explico meridianamente bien el por que Islam y Democracia son terminos antagonicos segun el Islam es hoy en dia. Asi que, ni democracia ni leches. Ya comente por aqui que en Pakistan el ejercito dirige en la sombra (por suerte), y que no hay otro sistema posible (mirad Egipto, mirad Libia)... no podeis imaginar que seria Marruecos sin rey y sin un ejercito en la sombra que todavia tiene el monopolio de algunos negocios... espero que nadie pida democracia para Marruecos... otherwise... bye bye...


----------



## xavik (8 Mar 2017)

Releyendo mi post ha quedado poco riguroso pues enlazo a páginas de fondos de inversión o blogs y seguiríamos en la discusión sobre qué blog tiene razón. Adjunto la página oficial del CME sobre cómo funcionan los futuros del oro y el de los metales en general:

CME Gold Rulebook

DELIVERY FACILITIES AND PROCEDURES

Como se ve te obligan a entregar el oro después de una fecha de vencimiento (te permiten cambiar tu contrato de futuro con otra persona hasta 1 día después del vencimiento, pero ya fuera del mercado CME). Si no se envía se tienen que pagar sanciones por daños y perjuicios.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: Interesante lo que nos comentas y, la verdad, es que la gente se debería fijar más en la "Luna" y NO en el "dedo"... Realmente, somos muy pocos los que nos damos cuenta hacia dónde se dirige esto y ya no entro en lo que me "cuenta" mi estudio de Prospectiva, sino en la que se "avecina" y que va a ser una prolongación de lo que ya estamos viviendo, pero "extremado" y dejemos de lado los "colores" de carácter ideológico. Resumiendo: van a "exprimirnos" mucho más y seguiremos conviviendo con unos datos IRREALES que emanan desde el Sistema, por tanto cada día seremos más "pobres" y que se me entienda cuando utilizo esa expresión, ya que muchos de los "auténticos" se cambiarían por cualquiera de los que andamos por aquí.

Así que nos reiteramos en nuestro "mantra" habitual: que cada cual se busque la vida como mejor sepa para salvaguardar SU Patrimonio. Lo "demás" simple ruido y tontería... Quieren gente endeudada hasta las cejas y NO que exista independencia económica.

# JohnGalt: Ya te comenté que seguía de cerca el tema. Es más, cuando yo llegué a este foro, y no me refiero a este hilo, ya traté a fondo algunos temas relacionados con la Geopolítica y eso es conocido por los más "viejos" del lugar...

Bien, en su momento toqué bastante profundamente lo que tú refieres: el tema de la Droga en esa zona y su IMPORTANCIA en el negocio y comercio de la misma... Eso es algo que se obvia en el artículo que enlace, a pesar de su indudable importancia.

Vamos a "ilustrar" respecto a ello: Los talibanes en su conflicto con la Unión Soviética se sirvieron de las tres grandes rutas que a día de HOY se mantienen: la más importante es la del Oeste, a través de Irán, que es uno de los países más afectados por el consumo del Opio. Luego, tenemos la del Sur, que atraviesa Pakistán a través de las fronteras con Beluchistán hacia los puertos de Gwadar y Karachi, en donde se carga en barcos con destino a los países del Golfo Pérsico. Y la del Norte cruza Kirguizistán, Turkmenistán y Tayikistán con destino a Rusia y las repúblicas limítrofes. Además, existen otras rutas secundarias que atraviesan Oriente Medio con dirección hacia África Occidental y Europa...

Y en el artículo no se comenta esto porque esa web de alguna manera está bajo la batuta de Alexander Dugin y que es un ideólogo de Putin, por tanto se mantiene próximo a las tesis que emanan desde el Kremlin, ni más ni menos... Y ese tema de la Droga NO interesa comentarlo NI a Rusia NI al "tapado" con grandes responsabilidades en el zona, es decir... ¡China!

Bueno, antes de dejarlo ya que tengo el tiempo que tengo... comentar que los MPs continúan con su caída: el Oro en los entornos de los $1210,60 y la Plata en los $17,380... Supongo que el goteo a la baja puede continuar en los próximos días hasta que la próxima semana la FED se pronuncie sobre las tasas de interés, es decir si las sube como apuesta ahora el "mercado" o bien las deja como hasta ahora.

En fin, ya veremos, pero NO cabe duda de que el Sistema desea CREAR y EXPORTAR Inflación...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Mar 2017)

Un sumario de la ideologia de Dugin... interesante...

The Most Dangerous Philosopher in the World | Big Think


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La masa cada día entiende mejor el robo al que está siendo sometida, el dinero creado de la nada tiene los días contados por su mala distribución, y nulo valor monetario en el largo plazo.



La masa percibe que alguien le roba, pero al mismo tiempo la masa es ignorante y fácilmente manipulable. Esto lleva ocurriendo desde siempre, y desde siempre se alza un líder al que la masa sigue, que llega al poder y que al final acaba haciendo lo mismo pero con la excusa de otra ideología, de otros colores o de lo que sea que se utilice para mantener a la masa unida e ignorante.

La masa ignora lo que es el "dinero creado de la nada", no tiene ni idea de lo que es el dinero, o de lo que representan los apuntes contables que aparecen en su saldo bancario, o los papeles y chapas que guardan en su cartera. La masa desconoce las criptodivisas (como mucho puede sonar el nombre de Bitcoin), la masa ignora la utilidad de los metales preciosos más allá de la exhibición de ornamentos corporales, la masa ignora la función de los bancos centrales y de la banca comercial.

La masa pone la televisión, enciende la radio o lee la prensa (en el soporte que sea) y se traga lo que le echen. Por supuesto, los dueños de los canales de televisión, las radios y la prensa (que suelen ser los mismos) saben esto perfectamente, y por ello los medios de comunicación de masas son utilizados, precisamente, para controlar a las masas, canalizando sus sentimientos y diciéndoles lo que tienen que pensar y votar. La libertad de prensa es una quimera, no es más que una forma de ofrecer un "menú personalizado" según la ideología de cada subconjunto de la masa y explotar de manera más optimizada dichos subconjuntos, siempre dentro de unos parámetros controlados y definidos. Pero al final la masa sólo piensa variaciones de esas ideas controladas y permitidas por quienes ostentan el poder.

A la masa no le importa ir a la raíz de los problemas. O, mejor dicho, la masa se cree que la raíz de los problemas es aquélla que sus líderes de opinión (televisión, políticos, etc.) le dicen que es. Y cuando unos líderes de opinión se desgastan, la masa sigue a otros, pero sin darse cuenta de que tanto unos como otros responden a los mismos intereses, aunque den la falsa apariencia de contraste para que las masas se piensen que tienen una alternativa que escoger. La masa no es libre, no escoge libremente, sino que cree que escoge libremente pero realmente escoge entre aquello que se le da para escoger.

Por todo lo anteriormente dicho, la masa no va a exigir el final del "dinero creado de la nada", porque ignora por completo lo que eso significa, y sus implicaciones. Pero sobre todo, porque a la masa no se le ha permitido saber lo que eso significa, y sus implicaciones, fundamentalmente porque los mayores beneficiados del sistema basado en el dinero creado de la nada ponen todos sus esfuerzos en que la masa permanezca ignorante y controlada, de modo que focalice su malestar y su ira dentro de las vías que se le proporcionan para ello, escogiendo al "líder alternativo" que prometa "solucionar sus problemas" pero que al final, en su esencia, haga lo mismo de siempre pero con otras apariencias.

Y luego estamos una minoría de "disidentes", que nos reunimos en foros como éste y nos preocupamos por intentar ir a la raíz de los problemas y entender cómo funciona el mundo, mientras estamos obligados a convivir con la masa y vemos cómo ésta nos arrastra con ella cuesta abajo y sin frenos hacia un futuro, como mínimo, incierto.


----------



## el juli (8 Mar 2017)

El dinero es para mi uno de los conceptos más difíciles de entender de economía, y llevo muchos años pensando en eso...

Evidentemente el 99% no sabe nada del dinero, de lo que verdaderamente es dinero o no.

La tendencia de siglos siempre ha sido su falsificación por parte de los poderes públicos, es decir, por los que se arrogan la potestad de imprimirlo y de imponerlo... Esa tendencia no va a cambiar, va a ir siempre a peor


----------



## xavik (8 Mar 2017)

El oro es el único dinero sin emisor, lo que lo hace el más difícil de devaluar. Sin embargo, como todo dinero tiene un tipo de interés del 0%. Es simplemente un conservador de valor. 

En épocas de crisis, cuando los gobiernos devalúan la moneda, el oro mantiene su valor, lo que se traduce en que aumenta su precio en dólares por ejemplo. 

En épocas de crecimiento, la economía se hace más productiva y los precios "reales" bajan (hace falta menos dinero para comprar las mismas cosas), haciendo normalmente que el precio del oro en dólares disminuya (contando inflación).

Es como una especie de seguro que evita el ruido de fondo de la economía. Si lo que se busca es conservar el valor de los ahorros, el oro es ideal. Si, como Clapham2, lo que se quiere es un rendimiento de ese ahorro, hay mejores alternativas (con su riesgo asociado, por supuesto).


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Mar 2017)

el juli dijo:


> El dinero es para mi uno de los conceptos más difíciles de entender de economía, y llevo muchos años pensando en eso...
> 
> Evidentemente el 99% no sabe nada del dinero, de lo que verdaderamente es dinero o no.
> 
> La tendencia de siglos siempre ha sido su falsificación por parte de los poderes públicos, es decir, por los que se arrogan la potestad de imprimirlo y de imponerlo... Esa tendencia no va a cambiar, va a ir siempre a peor



De hecho, yo creo que el concepto de dinero es algo muy sencillo, pero que a lo largo de la historia se ha complicado excesivamente de manera interesada debido a que la complejidad facilita la manipulación y la ocultación.

Si aceptamos que el dinero tiene que cumplir las funciones de método de intercambio, unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor, cualquier token (físico o no) lo suficientemente aceptado podría realizar la función de dinero: yo vendo gallinas por tokens en un mercado de gallinas según la equivalencia gallinas-tokens (precio) que determine la oferta y la demanda, y con esos tokens voy al mercado de patatas y compro patatas según la equivalencia patatas-tokens (precio) que determine la oferta y la demanda. En el mercado de patatas (o de gallinas) se reúnen individuos dispuestos a comprar tokens mediante patatas (vendedores de patatas) y otros dispuestos a comprar patatas mediante tokens (compradores de patatas). Todos ellos acuerdan usar los mismos tokens, y por eso se pueden usar como dinero en el ejemplo.

Utilizo la palabra token para usar un término lo más genérico posible, de forma premeditada. Como token podría usarse cualquier cosa, como papel moneda (respaldado en lo que sea), sal o pepitas de oro, cada una con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.

El problema del dinero fiat usado actualmente (papel moneda o apuntes contables respaldados en la promesa de pago del banco central) es que, por algún motivo que desconozco, se ha desvinculado de la idea de token antes descrita. Es como una entelequia aparte, algo "especial". Y hemos llegado a la paradoja de que usamos este dinero como si históricamente fuera el dinero más "perfeccionado" que puede usarse o incluso como si no hubiera otras alternativas cuando, de hecho, incumple algunas características básicas para ser dinero en mayor medida que otros tokens reemplazados. De hecho, el dinero fiduciario actual, a nivel básico, no causa problemas muy distintos a los que producen otras formas de dinero consideradas como "inferiores" como la sal o las conchas marinas. Es más, puede incluso lograr distorsiones mayores.

Es decir, en la mente del colectivo parece que está inoculada la idea de que el dinero es una cosa "diferente", cuando lo cierto es que debería ser un token más, el cual debería ser elegido como mejor opción según las tres funciones antes descritas. A la masa le parecería una locura usar sal como dinero, pero da la sensación de que no tiene ningún problema en aceptar el uso de un token cuyo valor se manipula de manera centralizada y más o menos arbitraria según intereses de todo tipo que, en la mayoría de casos, se oponen directamente a los intereses de los usuarios de ese dinero.

Pero lo curioso es que los usuarios del dinero no son conscientes de ello. Saben que de vez en cuando sale un tipo con gafas por la televisión y dice algo sobre los "tipos de interés", pero la masa llega a poco más que eso. No entiende las consecuencias, no comprende los problemas y desequilibrios que causan ese tipo de decisiones (mejor dicho, planificaciones). La masa es incapaz de relacionar las causas con los efectos. Unos efectos que afectan a su vida, pero que relacionan con las causas erróneas, en muchos casos siguiendo a los "líderes de opinión" que ofrecen soluciones a esas causas erróneas, pero sin solucionar (ni explicar) las causas verdaderas. Por eso todos los "líderes de masas" vienen a hacer lo mismo y realmente no solucionan nada de manera contundente. Lo cual es muy conveniente, porque permite que esos líderes se alternen con el tiempo, lo que da a la masa la sensación de que puede elegir.

Por eso una idea tan sencilla como es intercambiar un bien o servicio por unos tokens y al día siguiente (o dentro de 10 años) poder intercambiar esos tokens por otros bienes o servicios de un valor similar, es distorsionada y su complejidad incrementada hasta que en la mente de la masa, del colectivo ignorante y manipulable, se pierde la perspectiva sobre qué es cada cosa y para qué tendría que usarse. Y entonces los poderosos pueden manipular el dinero a su antojo, y con ello el devenir de las civilizaciones, como llevan haciendo desde hace siglos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> La masa ...
> 
> Y luego estamos una minoría de "disidentes", que nos reunimos en foros como éste y nos preocupamos por intentar ir a la raíz de los problemas y entender cómo funciona el mundo, mientras estamos obligados a convivir con la masa y vemos cómo ésta nos arrastra con ella cuesta abajo y sin frenos hacia un futuro, como mínimo, incierto.



Cuando leo las palabras "masa" y "futuro" siempre se me viene a la cabeza una peli que vi hace tiempo, no recuerdo el nombre, en el que en el futuro los ciudadanos vestian todos de blanco, no tenian sentimientos, ni propiedades, ni nada de nada... solo seguian a su amado lider y no se cuestionaban absolutamente nada... era como una especia de gran ciudad, y fuera, en el mundo real, "los disidentes" en un mundo hostil...

La masa no tiene corazon, no siente, no piensa... se traga a la Belen Esteban y a MHV... el futbol es su inyeccion de abstraccion de la realidad mientras come pipas.... ya no suenya, camina aturdida, y sigue creyendo en que los "indios" son los malos y los cawboys los "buenos"... hipotecarse es lo mas natural del mundo... tienen hijos por capricho y se "olvidan" de ellos pronto (los iphone, ipad y iphone pasan a ser sus padres adoptivos)... la masa esta enferma, pero no se da cuenta... y espera el siguiente episodio que lo mantenga ocupado, que los mass media le inyectaran por vena sin que se den cuenta... (el ultimo episodio ha sido el fabricar el odio al inmigrante musulman pero todavia no tiene claro por que, aunque ella lo crea..)... aletargada, se deja llevar, se deja ir... y nos arrastra...


----------



## amador (8 Mar 2017)

Y lo dice Bloomberg, no una web interesada en oro o sensacionalista.

De ser así, ¿el oro debería subir en breve y la bajada actual una buena ocasión para adquirir algo?

Salu2



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hedge Funds Are Bracing for a Market Selloff - Bloomberg
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Mar 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Cuando leo las palabras "masa" y "futuro" siempre se me viene a la cabeza una peli que vi hace tiempo, no recuerdo el nombre, en el que en el futuro los ciudadanos vestian todos de blanco, no tenian sentimientos, ni propiedades, ni nada de nada... solo seguian a su amado lider y no se cuestionaban absolutamente nada... era como una especia de gran ciudad, y fuera, en el mundo real, "los disidentes" en un mundo hostil...



Me suena a "THX 1138":

THX 1138 (1971) - IMDb


----------



## kikepm (8 Mar 2017)

el juli dijo:


> El dinero es para mi uno de los conceptos más difíciles de entender de economía, y llevo muchos años pensando en eso...
> 
> Evidentemente el 99% no sabe nada del dinero, de lo que verdaderamente es dinero o no.



Creo que la mejor interpretación sobre el dinero es la que ofreció Carl Menger, que además es bastante acorde con el sentir filosófico del hilo.

En primer lugar, el dinero es un artefacto creado por el mercado (*), que surgió de forma espontánea, de la actividad de los individuos como forma de mejorar el trueque.

Este acto espontáneo surgió como consecuencia de la mayor utilidad que ofrecían las mercancías más demandadas, y por tanto las que más fácilmente se intercambiarían en el futuro por otras mercancías.

Este, grosso modo, es e lconcepto de liquidez. Cuanto más fácil considerara una persona que una mercancía pudiera ser intercambiada en el futuro, más razonable sería intercambiarla por las propias, para en el futuro volver a intercambiarla por aquellas que realmente se necesitaran.


Visto así, a mi me resulta algo instructivo, intuitivo y muy razonable comprender que el dinero no es otra cosa que la mercancía o mercancías más líquidas.

Y como se pasó del trueque o intercambio directo al intercambio indirecto por medio de la nueva mercancía, el dinero.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Mar 2017)

Noticias increíbles del día de hoy en relación a nuestros asuntos:

1. *Guillermo Barba informa hoy* que el banco central de México ha proporcionado una lista de los barrotes de su reserva de oro y ha revelado que casi todo su oro está en el Banco de Inglaterra, y que aproximadamente una cuarta parte está allí "sin asignar"; es de suponer que este oro ha sido alquilado en el mercado.

The Bank of Mexico reveals its gold bar list - Guillermo Barba


2. Va haber subidón de aquí nada, por *Andy Hoffman*, en el artículo pone varios gráficos en los que con una frase un tanto poética indica que "el cártel golpea en los corazones de los goldbugs(*)" 

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10516804692H11690&redirect=False

(*) Es decir, nosotros, los que consideramos el oro físico como un depósito de valor que protege el poder adquisitivo frente al dinero papel o virtual -

3. Leído en la Carta de la Bolsa y para acojonarse la que se prepara y considerar si vale la pena mantener efectivo en los bancos:

"El Gobierno de Donald Trump está inmerso en un vasto mar de polémicas. Una de ellas, la supresión del marco de supervisión y coordinación financiera creado tras la crisis de 2008. USA ya no acude las reuniones de algunos organismos y las citas previstas han quedado paralizadas. Es ya famosa la carta de Patrick McHenry, vicepresidente del Comité Financiero de la Cámara de Representantes, en la que exigía a la presidenta de la Reserva Federal, Janet Yellen, que deje de participar en las reuniones de los foros internacionales como la FSB (Financial Stability Board) o el comité de Basilea, donde la UE, EE UU y el resto de países del G-20 pactan la regulación financiera. 

... me dice T. Y. analista de un banco londinense, que añade: "Hay que decir adiós a Basilea IV y otras regulaciones. 


La Carta de la Bolsa -

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 20:46 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Creo que la mejor interpretación sobre el dinero es la que ofreció Carl Menger, que además es bastante acorde con el sentir filosófico del hilo.
> 
> ...
> 
> Y como se pasó del trueque o intercambio directo al intercambio indirecto por medio de la nueva mercancía, el dinero.





Un apunte en relación a lo último: Todos conocemos el relato del trueque en la antigüedad, es una historia bonita pero tiene un problema: "ES falsa" 

Ando leyendo "en Deuda" del antropólogo anarquista americano David Graeber, es una historia de la deuda, algunos lo conoceréis suele salir en Keiser Report, en el libro dedica dos capítulos a desmontar históricamente lo del trueque.


----------



## el juli (8 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Creo que la mejor interpretación sobre el dinero es la que ofreció Carl Menger, que además es bastante acorde con el sentir filosófico del hilo.
> 
> En primer lugar, el dinero es un artefacto creado por el mercado (*), que surgió de forma espontánea, de la actividad de los individuos como forma de mejorar el trueque.
> 
> ...



sí claro esa es la definición de dinero verdadero pero lo que a mí me preocupa es cómo se ha ido desvirtuando y como los poderes lo manipulan para robarnos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2017)

Hola, amador: En mi opinión todos los precios a la baja en el Oro son "oportunidades" de compra, pero claro que yo soy muy "subjetivo" en este tema... Quizás, como comentaba esta tarde, se vea un precio inferior al actual y dependiendo de la decisión de la FED habrá "palo" inicial o no, ya veremos. Y este fin de semana ya tocaremos el tema con mayor profundidad, vamos si hay tiempo para ello y, realmente, procede. De paso, aprovecho para pedirle a paketazo que nos obsequie con uno de sus interesantes AT, pero mejor esperando el cierre semanal y también las noticias que nos lleguen desde medios cercanos a la FED.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (8 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Brillante . Genial . Un comentario como este solo podria haber sido escrito por el clapham . Como dirian en la Espana profunda : bingo ¡¡¡¡
> Los ilustres camaradas creen que el futuro pasa por esquinar al Estado . Creen ( oh ilusos ) que el oro les dara independencia para transaccionar fuera del sistema . Really ? Para empezar no puedes estar " fuera " de algo que ya no existe . Si el sistema colapsa y desaparece , no estarias fuera . Estarias dentro de lo que sustituya al sistema y seria el caos .
> Cuantos iluminados adoradores del oro existen en el mundo ? Pocos . Solo unos cuantos millones de personas atesoran oro / plata .
> Cuantos nuevos cenutrios cumplen la mayoria de edad en el mundo y se lanzan como moscas sobre la mierda en venta ? cientos de millones
> ...





Gracias por el aporte 

Dices algunas cosas interesantes aunque parezca mentira.

Pero no me queda clara una cosa.
Que nos propones entonces? Alguna alternativa?

Si el oro es caca, que propones como refugio?

Acciones de empresas?
Criptomonedas?
Otras materias primas?
Diamantes?
Obras de arte?
Latunes?
Billetes de colores?
Ir al casino?
Etc?


----------



## kikepm (8 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Un apunte en relación a lo último: Todos conocemos el relato del trueque en la antigüedad, es una historia bonita pero tiene un problema: "ES falsa"
> 
> Ando leyendo "en Deuda" del antropólogo anarquista americano David Graeber, es una historia de la deuda, algunos lo conoceréis suele salir en Keiser Report, en el libro dedica dos capítulos a desmontar históricamente lo del trueque.



Ah bueno, es claro. ME has convencido, la historia del trueque es solo eso, una bonita historia.

Sin duda tus argumentos pasarán a la historia de la retórica. ::

Venga hombre, no te cortes y expón por que razón esta teoría es incorrecta. Prometo leer atentamente y, caso de ser convencido, cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Ah bueno, es claro. ME has convencido, la historia del trueque es solo eso, una bonita historia.
> 
> Sin duda tus argumentos pasarán a la historia de la retórica. ::
> 
> Venga hombre, no te cortes y expón por que razón esta teoría es incorrecta. Prometo leer atentamente y, caso de ser convencido, cambiar de opinión.




Del libro En deuda de David Graeber, uno de los antropólogos más reputados del mundo. Dedica unas 35 páginas al asunto en su libro “En Deuda” con amplias referencias de todo tipo. Ahí va un poco del asunto

La economía clásica ha supuesto que a lo largo de la historia al trueque le sucedía la moneda, después le sucedía el crédito y la deuda. Los argumentos en contra del relato oficial de los manuales de economía proceden de los registros históricos y la etnografía (la ciencia que estudia y describe los pueblos y sus culturas). No existe evidencia histórica, ni siquiera un ejemplo singular de algo que se asemeje al trueque, desde tiempos del neolítico, pasando por los sumerios hasta el día de hoy. No ha habido ninguna economía de trueque original que fuera posteriormente superada por el uso del dinero. Debido a que las monedas eran escasas en algunos periodos el intercambio que tenía el dinero como unidad de cuenta, tomó la forma de intercambio directo de bienes.

Cita muchos ejemplos de formas de intercambio que excluyeron el dinero: dones, el potlatch, la centralización y redistribución, … 


Escribe múltiples ejemplos de falsificaciones, el mismísimo Adam Smith escribía “La Riqueza de las Naciones“ en relación a una tierra del trueque, ambientándola en las llanuras de los nativos norteamericanos, que eso mismo lo había escrito anteriormente Lewis Henry Morgan, el padre de la antropología norteamericana, desmontando esa hipótesis.

Sólo es un aperitivo, no es el foro para polemizar del asunto, te invito leas el libro "En Deuda" de David Graeber. Pero en todo caso te invito kikepm a que me cites un ejemplo histórico de trueque, uno sólo, yo también puedo cambiar de opinión.

* En 2014 "En Deuda" de David Graeber fue considerado el libro más influyente del año por el diario The Guardian*


----------



## kikepm (9 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Del libro En deuda de David Graeber, uno de los antropólogos más reputados del mundo. Dedica unas 35 páginas al asunto en su libro “En Deuda” con amplias referencias de todo tipo. Ahí va un poco del asunto
> 
> La economía clásica ha supuesto que a lo largo de la historia al trueque le sucedía la moneda, después le sucedía el crédito y la deuda. Los argumentos en contra del relato oficial de los manuales de economía proceden de los registros históricos y la etnografía (la ciencia que estudia y describe los pueblos y sus culturas). No existe evidencia histórica, ni siquiera un ejemplo singular de algo que se asemeje al trueque, desde tiempos del neolítico, pasando por los sumerios hasta el día de hoy. No ha habido ninguna economía de trueque original que fuera posteriormente superada por el uso del dinero. Debido a que las monedas eran escasas en algunos periodos el intercambio que tenía el dinero como unidad de cuenta, tomó la forma de intercambio directo de bienes.
> 
> ...



A ver, podemos polemizar, no creo que haya una regla que lo impida, siempre que lo hagamos con educación, respeto por la persona (que no por las ideas) y sin extendernos en exceso. Creo yo que a nadie deberá parecerle mal eso.

HAy una razón que impide encontrar registro histórico de trueque. El trueque se dio antes de la existencia misma de la escritura. Desde luego existe registro histórico de trueque posterior a la aparición de la escritura, no hay que pensar en más que en los intercambios que se producían, por ejemplo, con la llegada de los ingleses o españoles a una isla poblada por primitivos indígenas en los mares del sur (cuando no se imponía la huida ante una alud de flechas y lanzas como en el caso de la muerte de Juan de La Cosa). 

Esta forma de trueque, que intercambia bienes aquí y ahora, es denominada trueque spot, y cabe concebir que se daba entre sociedades/culturas/clanes entre las que no existían relaciones de confianza, por las que hubiera podido darse un trueque "diferido" (donaciones, regalos, distribución u otras).


Pero que el trueque se dio en las sociedades prehistóricas es razonable pensar si nos atenemos a los siguientes argumentos:

- sería socialmente eficiente, en el caso de aparición de excedente debido a expecialización del trabajo
- es inimaginable que en una sociedad primitiva no hubiera intercambios de bienes entre aquellos que producían, por ejemplo, buenas herramientas y aquellos otros que supieran cazar mejor.

Estoy hablando de sociedades no estatalizadas, obviamente.

Una vez aceptado lo anterior, que no se opone a otras formas de intercambio, es razonable suponer que todo lo que mejorase la eficiencia del intercambio sería de utilidad para todos los intervinientes, entre ellos la aceptación del dinero en la forma de oro, plata, piedras de colores o lo que la imaginación y el entorno natural proveieran a la sociedad en cuestión.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2017 at 01:15 ----------

PErooooo... que hace un neochartalista o defensor del neochartalismo en un hilo de oro????? donde se propone que es el único y verdadero dinero (Amen ), se hacen cábalas de cuando el dinero-deuda estatal finiquitará...


Es como si un lobo se dedicara al noble trabajo de cuidar ovejas ::


Incongruencias veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Me suena a "THX 1138":
> 
> THX 1138 (1971) - IMDb



Si, es esa, gracias. La volvere a ver y si es aceptable se la pondre a mi hija...

---------- Post added 09-mar-2017 at 04:30 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> NADA Acabara tambien con el sistema basado en la propiedad individual . El mundo sera una gigantesca Corea del Norte donde la gente solo tendra derecho a poseer lo que ellos le permitan poseer . No seras dueno de nada . Porque todo pertenecera al Estado .



Tambien has visto la peli "THX 1138"?:fiufiu:

Es uno mas de los escenarios posibles, uno mas. Y el conocimiento solo te salvara para conservar tu alma. En ese escenario, el consejo seria: hazte amigo de uno de esos del 1% ::


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> A ver, podemos polemizar, no creo que haya una regla que lo impida, siempre que lo hagamos con educación, respeto por la persona (que no por las ideas) y sin extendernos en exceso. Creo yo que a nadie deberá parecerle mal eso.
> 
> HAy una razón que impide encontrar registro histórico de trueque. El trueque se dio antes de la existencia misma de la escritura. Desde luego existe registro histórico de trueque posterior a la aparición de la escritura, no hay que pensar en más que en los intercambios que se producían, por ejemplo, con la llegada de los ingleses o españoles a una isla poblada por primitivos indígenas en los mares del sur (cuando no se imponía la huida ante una alud de flechas y lanzas como en el caso de la muerte de Juan de La Cosa).
> 
> ...



De acuerdo acepto lo del “trueque spot” como existencia de intercambios puntuales, en esta categoría entrarían ejemplos como el de Argentina 2002, desaparece el dinero y la gente hace trueque, se trata de gente que conoce el dinero y se las tiene que arreglar sin él. 

Españoles y Portugueses que después de Colón dieron la vuelta al mundo buscando fuentes de oro y plata, nunca informaron de haber encontrado una tierra de trueque, en la ingente cantidad de documentos de estos viajeros de los siglos XVI y XVII a las Indias Occidentales o a África se detalla que cada una de las sociedades en las que visitaban tenían su propia forma de dinero; nunca se encontró una sociedad de truque. Esto está estudiado ampliamente, por ejemplo por el sociólogo Jean-Michel Servet


Para que no haya dudas fijo nuevamente el objeto de discusión, concreto nuevamente el argumento central, el asunto del mito del trueque:
“Nunca se ha descrito un solo ejemplo de economía de trueque, en una sociedad determinada, como acontecimiento del origen del dinero”. 



Stanley Jevons contemporáneo de ese otro economista que bien conoces, Karl Menger, en 1871 escribió el que se considera el libro clásico de los orígenes del dinero, tomó los ejemplos del trueque de Adam Smith que ya comenté en el anterior post que este último los retomaba del padre de la antropología americana pero en sentido contrario.


El sistema mesopotámico es el mejor documentado de la antigüedad; la economía sumeria utilizaba el shekel de plata. las deudas se calculaban en plata, pero no tenían que pagarse con plata, se podía pagar con casi cualquier cosa, por ejemplo cebada. La plata no circulaba mucho, la mayor parte permanecía en los tesoros del Palacio y del Templo. La mayoría de las transacciones se basaban en crédito.

Históricamente a lo largo de los siglos hay muchos casos en que la gente ha improvisado sistemas de crédito e intercambio, no trueque, cuando había escasez de suministro del auténtico dinero: “monedas de oro y plata”.

…….
JAJAJA un neochartalista o defensor del neochartalismo en un hilo de oro … algo de razón llevas, estoy mirando el asunto de la economía heterodoxa: pero aún no tengo claro el asunto, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo. En todo caso coincidimos en nuestro rechazo a la economía clásica, tu desde la perspectiva Austriaca y yo desde digamos que el PostKeysianismo. Por cierto, te recuerdo que en este foro se enlazan muchas veces artículos de Juan Laborda, que a día de hoy es uno de los representantes de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna. Ya por último a modo de anécdota de cuatro personajes, con posiciones contrarias y que coinciden, conjuntamente elaboraron un informe , que presentaron en Bruselas, mostrando que el PIB de España PIB es un 18% menor y la deuda un 24% mayor. Realizado por

1- Juan Laborda: Doctor en economía, economista heterodoxo, post keynesiano, defensor de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna.
2- Roberto Centeno: Doctor Ingeniero de Minas, doctor en Ciencias Económicas, economista neoliberal, colaborador de Donald Trump, 
3- Juan Carlos Bermejo: Economista, líder destacado de Ciudadanos.
4- Juan Carlos Barba: Economista crítico, con posiciones cercanas a la economía ecológica

No, no las veredes ...


----------



## Orooo (9 Mar 2017)

Parece que se aproximan nuevas compras


----------



## paketazo (9 Mar 2017)

En cuanto al precio del rubio metal, he estado mirando, ya más por curiosidad que por ser parte interesada (dado el plazo al que me lo he planteado), y veo que 1200$ no es soporte, si a caso, la zona de 1195$ por el fibo 50% entre el último máximo mínimo.

No soy de fibos, pero es lo que ahora mismo se puede tirar de esta bajada.

Para mi, y está mal que lo diga un "especulador nato", el oro es siempre compra.

Luego vendrán algunos y dirán que el estado lo expropiará, que si nos lo robarán, que si tal y cual...

Yo no veo que el estado embargue las papelinas de coca por millones que se venden a diario...o que fulminen la prostitución por ser un "mercado" ilegal...tampoco veo que se prohíba a nivel mundial (sí, se prohíbe sobre la mesa, pero luego ya vemos lo que hay) todo lo referente a armamento y el comercio "ilegal" que mueve.

Pero bueno...el oro sí, nos lo embargarán, y los BTC, y las botellas de licor del mueble bar...




Un saludo y gracias por aportar


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Parece que se aproximan nuevas compras



Esto acaban de publicar en Goldmoney, para el 15/03/17

15 de marzo = idus de marzo = jornada de buenas noticias

“¡Cuídate de los idus de marzo!” (Julio César de William Shakespeare)


"""La Fed ha señalado que elevará las tasas de interés en la reunión de marzo del FOMC, programada para el mismo día (15/03/17).Se dá la circunstancia de que esta fatídica fecha coincide con el final de la suspensión del techo de la deuda de Estados Unidos.""

" ...Pero vale la pena señalar que el oro progresó con fuerza en las dos últimas subidas de tipos"

The fateful date

La historia ..

El día 15 de marzo cuando Julio César iba al Senado llamó al vidente y riéndole le dijo “¿ves?, ya son los idus de marzo y no ha pasado nada”, a lo que el vidente le respondió de forma compasiva “si, pero aún no han acabado”. Ese mismo día fue asesinado en el Senado por varios senadores entre ellos su amado Bruto.


----------



## Michael Lenke (9 Mar 2017)

ARIZONA INTRODUCE UNA LEY QUE PODRÍA ACABAR CON EL DÓLAR Y LA RESERVA FEDERAL


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2017)

Hola, Charizato21: Mira, me he leído el debate entre tú y kikepm... Y, la verdad, me parece una auténtica ABERRACIÓN negar la existencia del Trueque histórico y que se sigue dando en la actualidad en buena parte del Tercer Mundo y también fuera del mismo.

Te puedo dar la "leche" de ejemplos históricos, así que eso de que "no" existen es una afirmación necia ya que hay constancia de ellos. Y citas a Mesopotamia, pues bien antes de que existiera la "moneda" allí ya se utilizaba como "unidad de cuenta" a la Cebada...

Peroooo es que uno ha leído mucha Historia y también Etnología. Por ejemplo, me he leído toda la obra de E.S. Curtis y algo sé sobre las tribus americanas del Norte del continente, aparte de otros autores.

A ver, conozco algo que es bastante desconocido: en muchas ocasiones los indios "intercambiaban" lenguas de bisontes por Whisky... ¿Eso no es "trueque" o qué es? Y ya ves que no te hablo de pieles... Así que vamos a dejar un poco de lado el "Ecologismo" de los nativos americanos y también da mucho qué pensar eso que comento... Y es que la Maldad humana NO conoce límites y en este caso que he comentado se puede aplicar a ambas partes.

También parece que desconocemos que amplias zonas de Asia fueron utilizados como "unidad de cuenta" el Té... que se llegó a cambiar por caballos.... el Arroz... Por no hablar de las utilizadas en el mundo árabe durante siglos y que, en ocasiones, consideraba a los "dátiles" como "dinero"contante y sonante. ¡Ojo! que coexistieron con el Oro y la Plata, pero si faltaban se usaban otras "monedas" asociando como tales a varias Materias Primas.

Y, Charizato21, he estudiado a fondo la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y tienes ahí la "leche" de trueques documentados. Ya NO te digo en las dos Guerras Mundiales o en nuestra propia Guerra Civil.

Para finalizar, si quieres puedes "verlo" así: han existido "modos" de intercambio: recíproco, redistributivo y comercial... El ejemplo más sencillo sería el modo recíproco que ve los productos intercambiados entre dos partes que son igualmente consumidores y productores, sobre una base de obligación recíproca que estaba profundamente incrustada en esa Sociedad,

En cualquier caso, a mí los debates que he estado leyendo estos dos últimos días me han "enganchado", la verdad, y sólo me queda felicitar a quienes han participado en ellos por el sobresaliente nivel que he apreciado. Desafortunadamente, NO disponía del tiempo necesarioo y no pude participar como yo hubiera deseado. A ver si este Fin de Semana puedo participar más en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, bueno... un poco de humor para empezar el día tampoco va mal, pero eso SÍ, el "personaje" parece salido de una película de los "Monty Phyton"...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Vaya basura de artículo...

Me cago en la puta, que cojones quieren???? Pero qué es lo que estos hijos de la gran puta quieren???

NOS HAN JODIDO BIEN, Y AÚN DICEN QUE LA REACCIÓN ANTI ESTABLISHMENT Y ANTIGLOBALIZACIÓN ES UNA REACCIÓN EQUIVOCADA¡¡¡

Anda y que les den por el culo...cabrones malnacidos, despiadados que lo único que hacen es defender su estatus privilegiados...porque de eso es de lo que va la película.

Siento los tacos, pero es que me duele mucho leer aún a este tipo de propagandistas del globalismo.

El globalismo de llevarse a cabo...será la esclavitud...la deshumanización del individuo...la eliminación de las culturas homogéneas en pro de un mestizaje empobrecedor...la creación de un mundo extremo donde los morlocks vivirán de los illoys...

Y aún hay que aguantarles todo ese discurso buenista/buenrrollista, defendiendo sus lentejas...aunque cooperen en el agravamiento de la desconexión (unica cosa en la que aciertan) entre la élite capitalista...y los parias condenados a sobrevivir indignamente.

Solo espero que el Señor de la Vida y la Esperanza algún día les ponga en su sitio.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2017 at 23:48 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET und NIET .
> 
> Mira que lo intento , vengo aqui a buscar un rayo de luz en la obscuridad del conocimiento medieval del que todos presumen y que encuentro ? Mas oscurantismo y pensamiento medieval . Si es que pensais como si estuvierais en el siglo XII . Aferrados al oro como si el oro fuera la piedra filosofal
> A ver moninos . Si seguid oyendo la flauta de Hammelin , el guru de la Masia terminareis todos arruinados . Yo me lavo las manos . Ignorais que el mundo no solo ha evolucionado , sino que continua evolucionando
> ...



No estaba muy seguro de querer contestarte o no...en fin.

Te portas como un mono en la palma de Buda...crees que el mundo ha cambiado radicalmente...sin embargo la naturaleza humana permanece inmutable.

Es mas te diría que jamás ha estado el ser humano tan cerca del desastre irremediable como lo está ahora...

Vas muy equivocado, una de las victimas fundamentales del reset será la tecnología...en el fondo ha sido la cooperadora necesaria en la putrefacción del ser dizque humano.

Si haces buen precio, nos quedamos con tus soberanos...o tus paquillos y carlillos.

Piensalo.


----------



## Metalcuck (9 Mar 2017)

Les puede el miedo amigo ******* si vieras como intentan disfrazar de corderos a lobos sin tiempo para un buen maquillaje te descojonarias,el brexit ni se lo olieron,la victoria de Trump les descoloca, en Austria lograron sacarse mediante chanchullos una victoria marginal en lo que había sido una victoria...ahora tocan holanda francia Alemania etc y están perdiendo las batallas ideologícas por Internet, ese medio que no pueden controlar,por ejemplo suecia lleva años pintano se como un paradigma del socialismo y se consideran "una potencia humanitaria"llevan millones gastándose en alojar a cientos de miles de "niños" afganos (y mira que la guerra era en siria),tienen la tasa de violaciones más alta de europa(siendo desproporcionaddo el numero de inmigrantes mientras sus feministas se dedican a pasar leyes contra micción ar de pie en el parlamento por ser sexista) la criminalidad esta en las nubes,se multiplican los ataques con granadas en barrios donde la policía apenas entra (las granadas se regulan conforme a leyes de explosivos no como armas asique es un favorito ahi) etc etc y cuidado como levantes la voz pues perderás tu trabajo y serás marginado...así pues...y fue Trump en Twitter quien hizo que más y más gente viese lo que ocurría en Suecia como siempre dando medios datos o exagerando los, haciendo que los medios se vuelvan locos buscando esa información para contradecirle, logrando así iniciar un debate que no existía...y una y otra vez los medios le hacen el juego...
cuando voten se llevarán una sorpresa como siempre,y esque curiosamente es lo que pasa cuando usas un voto secreto y vilipendiado a todo el que hable en contra...que luego salen líderes "populistas" que solo hacen que darle al pueblo lo que pide.,,y yo..,muerto de envidia en españa viendo a líderes que con más o menos defectos pero al menos anteponen sus ciudadanos no ya a sus intereses sino al menos a los ciudadanos de otros países. 

Siento desvirtuar pero estuve siguiendo muy de cerca los desarrollos de las campañas de Trump el brexit etc etc por Internet y la verdad esque es bello ver que al menos hay alguna reacción y quien sabe quizás esperanza y mientras los globalisation montan candidatos de oposición controlada y copian campañas por Internet...

En cualquier caso será un año donde el futuro de Europa y el euro se juegan tanto en francia como en Alemania sea cual sea el resultado el euro este año estara en una montaña rusa.


----------



## Morsa (9 Mar 2017)

Metalcuck dijo:


> Les puede el miedo amigo ******* si vieras como intentan disfrazar de corderos a lobos sin tiempo para un buen maquillaje te descojonarias,el brexit ni se lo olieron,la victoria de Trump les descoloca, en Austria lograron sacarse mediante chanchullos una victoria marginal en lo que había sido una victoria....



Espero que no te creas seriamente que no anticipaban nada de lo comentado. Los estudios de mercado, análisis de opinión y prospectiva están suficientemente desarrollados como para tener una foto bastante precisa siempre que se cuente con los recursos necesarios para conseguir una muestra suficientemente representativa.( y recursos no les faltan, porque los ponemos los corderos)

Que los media ladren que Clinton ganaría, que de brexit nanay de la china, etc.. es precisamente el intento de cambiar lo que se anticipaba. Con escaso éxito, como vimos.

A ver como readaptan la estrategia para traernos al redil, que no dudo que se dejaran nuestro pellejo para que sea así.

Tiempos interesantes, que dicen los chinos!


----------



## Metalcuck (9 Mar 2017)

Brexit ni se lo esperaban,de ahí a que muchos ni fueran a votar.
Trump tampoco se lo esperaban,pero eso no es tanto por exceso de confianza,ni por un sesgo hacia su propia visión, ni siquiera como dices una Black pill (un intento de desmoralización y así evitar por apatía el voto,una estrategia peligrosa pues puede provocar apatía en el propio campo y evitar que voten los tuyos,como en el brexit) sino por un pecado mayor,y es el vilipendio al que someten a su oposición,esa es su perdición, llamaron racistas a los mismos que votaron a Obama en busca de esperanza por sentirse traicionados y querer votar a trump,pintaron a todo el bando contrario con una misma brocha gorda de "paletos racistas del kkk y conspiranoides"y tras ello se dedicaron a insultar a cualquier votante con un ejército de zelotes. 

Obviamente tras ello no es de sorprender que ante la pregunta a quien votarias?pues la gente mentía para no ser pintada de forma negativa,su propia intolerancia y odio les ciega,es como si en una dictadura (en este caso de lo bien visto socialmente como políticamente correcto)te preguntan que vas al votar a sabiendas de que fusilan a toda la oposición. ..las encuestas darían resultados del 90% o superior...pero a la hora de la verdad y sin miedo a represalias la gente vota y...sorpresa...la gente está harta,MUY MUY harta de que le meen encima y encima le digan sonríe que está lloviendo y yo lo entiendo.

No niego que tengan las herramientas pero han envenenado el pozo al acabar con el discurso y demoníazado a todo el que no piense en términos "izquierda derecha"decimononicos,de ahí que creen fantoches de derechas pensando se que la gente está en un vuelco a la derecha y sean incapaces de parar las campañas por internet(véase el añadir un meme de una rana a la lista de símbolos de incitación al odio racial y demás intentos fallidos),pero la gente les tiene tanto asco a los neoconservative como a los otros,y al final eligieron la opción de trump la pena esque tanta gente vea que está mal y el cambio se lo ofrezcan en formatos cancerígenos en vez de opciones mejores..

Para no irme tan off topic y lo siento Fernando por ello,hasta donde creéis que bajarán el precio de los MPreciosos? Yo estoy pensando que quizás la semana que viene se acaba la caída, el día 15 coinciden muchas cosas incluyendo las elecciones en holanda.


Lo de tiempos interesantes me encanta,siempre lo vi como una bella forma de maldecir a alguien que ojalá viva en tiempos interesantes,en cualquier caso uno no elige el tiempo que le toca vivir pero si que puede intentar prepararse para lo que pueda venir,y creo que al menos en eso todos en este foro estamos de acuerdo, así pues te dejo otra wisdom china (creo) no puedes cambiar la dirección del viento pero si el ángulo de tus velas.


----------



## Morsa (10 Mar 2017)

Metalcuck dijo:


> Brexit ni se lo esperaban,de ahí a que muchos ni fueran a votar.
> Trump tampoco se lo esperaban,pero eso no es tanto por exceso de confianza,ni por un sesgo hacia su propia visión, ni siquiera como dices una Black pill (un intento de desmoralización y así evitar por apatía el voto,una estrategia peligrosa pues puede provocar apatía en el propio campo y evitar que voten los tuyos,como en el brexit) sino por un pecado mayor,y es el vilipendio al que someten a su oposición,esa es su perdición, llamaron racistas a los mismos que votaron a Obama en busca de esperanza por sentirse traicionados y querer votar a trump,pintaron a todo el bando contrario con una misma brocha gorda de "paletos racistas del kkk y conspiranoides"y tras ello se dedicaron a insultar a cualquier votante con un ejército de zelotes.
> 
> Obviamente tras ello no es de sorprender que ante la pregunta a quien votarias?pues la gente mentía para no ser pintada de forma negativa,su propia intolerancia y odio les ciega,es como si en una dictadura (en este caso de lo bien visto socialmente como políticamente correcto)te preguntan que vas al votar a sabiendas de que fusilan a toda la oposición. ..las encuestas darían resultados del 90% o superior...pero a la hora de la verdad y sin miedo a represalias la gente vota y...sorpresa...la gente está harta,MUY MUY harta de que le meen encima y encima le digan sonríe que está lloviendo y yo lo entiendo.
> ...



Yo diferenciaría entre lo que saben los votantes y lo que sabe el que mueve la opinión pública. Estoy de acuerdo que los votantes polarizados a favor de la opción "recomendada" se tragaron tanto el camelo, que incluso se desmovilizaron pensando que no sería necesario. Pero eso no quiere decir que quien mueve a la opinión tuviera una imagen de lo que había (killary fans, pro bremain, etc..) 

Es lo más gracioso de todo, durante años han intentado desactivar a una parte de la sociedad para que se implique menos y lo deje todo en sus manos y además han utilizado los medios para dar la solución buena antes de que se produzca el voto... 

Al final la mezcla de estas dos herramientas les explota en toda la cara, ya que incluso han desactivado a parte de la población que apoyaría sus mentiras, _pero como está clarísimo que vamos a ganar_... *me voy de pesca!* 

PD- No me parece que sea offtopic ya que forma parte del mismo juego de desinformar, acojonar y aterrorizar a la borregada ( FUD ). Y esto es parte intrínseca a la psicología de los que poblamos el hilo.

Gran aportación por cierto. Estamos en desacuerdo en los detalles, pero la idea básica de que esto es un timazo, estamos más cerca que con el 99% restante de la población


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2017)

Tanto *Morsa* como *Metalcuck* exponen de un modo razonado posturas opuestas de un mismo tema. Es muy interesante tratar de anticipar lo que la masa puede pensar o decidir ante una encrucijada.

La sociología, o la moderna ingeniería social, puede manipular sutilmente cualquier grupo, etnia, región...cuando pensamos en globalización, nos viene a la mente la unión de mundos y culturas (no entro en la polémica de si beneficia o perjudica en su balance final)...

Sin embargo, globalizar puede referirse también a unificar ideas y formas de pensar, y esas ideas, se siembran generalmente por intereses que ni intuimos. Muchas veces intereses económicos empresariales, y en otras ocasiones intereses sociales y políticos.

Como ejemplo personal para que entendáis de lo que hablo:

Mi hijo no fue a una guardería, y esto, durante meses fue un quebradero de cabeza...no para mi, si no para mi mujer a la que bombardeaban todas las personas de su entorno afirmando que mi hijo no se socializaría, que sufriría rechazo, que no estaría a la altura intelectual del resto, que se retrasaría en su formación...

Quién me conozca un poco sabe el motivo por el que rechazo lo que casi todos dan por bueno, pero ese es otro tema...lo que nos incumbe a raíz de los comentarios de los compañeros, es entender que prácticamente nada de lo que hagamos depende de nuestras decisiones directas, pues estas están siempre manipuladas de manera directa, o de manera "subliminal", y la raíz de esa manipulación es muy profunda y con ramificaciones que tocan todos los sectores existentes.

Lo relevante no era que ganase Trump o Clinton, lo que de verdad era importante en este experimento social que lleva décadas en funcionamiento, era saber hasta dónde se puede manipular sin que salten las alarmas...

Estado islámico, invasión de Irak, torres gemelas, precio del petróleo, ébola, zika, champion league, super Bowl, feminismo...

Cuanta más niebla se logre espesar ante nuestras narices, más complicado será ver el valle que nos señala nuestra propia libertad.

Suena a palabras de profeta, pero pensad un segundo como cuando tenéis una conversación con un vecino, amigo, compañero de trabajo, familiar...los temas que sacáis a la palestra son los que los medios tienen en el candelero en ese momento...¿verdad?

Luego, no pensáis/pensamos nostros...el pensamiento nos vienen dado por un/unos terceros en muchos casos cotidianos.

¿votamos nostros libremente?...yo personalmente lo dudo mucho...pero no me hagáis demasiado caso, pues suelo errar bastante.

Gracias por lecturas tan amenas, reductos como este en ocasiones me hacen dudar si mi razón será mía, vuestra...o de nadie.

Buen viernes.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> Vaya basura de artículo...
> 
> Me cago en la puta, que cojones quieren???? Pero qué es lo que estos hijos de la gran puta quieren???
> 
> ...



Keep calm, bro.

Sigue con el plan trazado. Cada día es una oportunidad.

Con salirte de su radio de acción, ya ganas.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Mar 2017)

Interesante ... ya veremos si las expectativas Trump se están desinflando ..

Carlos Montero de la Carta de la Bolsa reproduce y traduce un artículo publicado en Vanity Fair, ¡¡¡si leeís bien en Vanity Fair!!! que lleva por título: Cómo el “rally Trump”, podría convertirse en un “baño de sangre”.

Los otros, los de Vanity, le ponen un subtítulo que lo amplía: "Una confluencia de vientos en contra de las políticas fiscales y monetarias podría crear una tormenta perfecta".

Citan a David Stockman, ex director de la Oficina de Administración y Presupuesto, en el gobierno de Ronald Reagan, que dice: 

... la "trampa del techo de la deuda" - es decir, el hecho de que las promesas de Trump de impulsar el gasto y recortar los impuestos son incompatibles y casi ciertamente provocará una pelea por elevar el límite estatal de endeudamiento de la nación si la Casa Blanca decide reventar el déficit - detendrá cualquier reforma tributaria o gasto en infraestructura que los inversores tanto desean. Si esto sucede, las luchas intestinas entre los republicanos provocará "un cierre del gobierno" que es "totalmente inesperado y que Wall Street no descuenta, y eso asustará a todo el mundo".




La Carta de la Bolsa - Cómo el


How the Trump Market Rally Could Become a


----------



## Orooo (10 Mar 2017)

Que creeis que pasara para la proxima semana? Seguira bajando o lo tiraran para arriba?


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Que creeis que pasara para la proxima semana? Seguira bajando o lo tiraran para arriba?



tiraran para arriba seguro, las grandes mineras subiendo hoy con mucha fuerza - aunque no sea un indicador fiable -, con los ataques del cártel ya se han descontado la subida de tipos de la semana próxima y ahora toca la vuelta, además está palpándose el miedo con el asunto de rumor del BCE, sobre el subir los tipos antes del fin del QE. ¡¡¡Y cómo NO el bitcoin!!! La gran noticia que está más caro que el oro, jojojo esto lo vamos a oír muchísimo, ahí tiene el cártel un nuevo filón aunque vaya también contra ellos: ¡¡compre bitcoins que valen más que el oro! Presiento un inminente burbujoin del bitcoin.

Disclaimer: recuerda que soy el peor pronosticador del foro, no por, malquerencia, animadversión, aversión, odio,, antipatía, inquina, ojeriza, tirria, no, no .... ganado con sobrados méritos: NO se ha cumplido ni una de las 21 previsiones anteriores que he realizado en este singular foro.


----------



## Orooo (10 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> tiraran para arriba seguro,
> 
> NO se ha cumplido ni una de las 21 previsiones anteriores que he realizado en este singular foro.




Entonces espero


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Entonces espero



No, olvídate en tu decisión de la lógica aristotélica y el principio del tercero excluido, en este caso puede ser y no ser a la vez; pero evitaré extenderme en este punto y argumentaré con razones de más peso: "para que No esperes ..." y te remito a Paketazo, maestro de estos asuntos, que sabe y muchísimo, en el día de ayer, escribió (post #2897):

"""""""Para mi, y está mal que lo diga un "especulador nato", el oro es siempre compra."""""" 

A mayor abundamiento: "La semana próxima puede dispararse el oro", recién publicado en 24hgold :

" .. esperamos que una vez que la subida de tipos esté o bien fuera del camino o retardada, el sentimiento alcista hacia el oro volverá, ya que el mercado se centra en las incertidumbres geopolíticas que ahora se encuentran muy cerca."

"Junto a la decisión de Estados Unidos sobre las tasas de la Fed la próxima semana, el miércoles también es la fecha límite para que el presidente Trump acuerde subir o suspender "el techo de la deuda" de Washington en sus actuales 20 billones de dólares, además está la elección parlamentaria clave de un miembro de la zona euro, los Países Bajos.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...1690&redirect=false&contributor=Bullion+Vault


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Tocayo, a mi modesto entender, creo que no has sabido "interpretar" lo que pretende "decir" el artículo que tildas como una "basura"... Es muy SIMPLE: una cosa es la Globalización que vivimos y otra muy distinta el concepto de lo que debiera ser...

Además, te voy a poner ante algo que no me vas a poder refutar: ¿No existió "Globalización" en el mundo entre 1760 y 1920? Son unas meras fechas aleatorias, pero que a mí me dicen "MUCHO"... por algo me he dedicado tanto a estudiar la Historia.

Quizás, de lo que he leído, haya sido paketazo quién mejor ha "interpretado" dicho artículo...

Pasando a otro debate, concretamente al de Metalcuck y Morsa (y vayan mis felicitaciones para ambos), pues "fifty"/"fifty"... Ahora bien, yo de vosotros también me preguntaría cómo siendo los americanos, por regla general, tan Liberales... luego NO votan al Partido Libertario y que SIEMPRE obtiene muy pobres resultados. Ya se han visto los de Gary Johnsono y, en su momento, también se presentó alguien con bastante más "empaque" como Ron Paul y TAMPOCO NADA... Es algo que, la verdad, me intriga bastante.

# Orooo: Aquí podemos hacer "prospecciones", pero lo que se dice "adivinar" pues como que NO... En lo personal, pienso que de caer hay un rango muy definido entre los $1188,10 y $1128,80... Por tanto, si suben las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. se podrían dar precios dentro de esos límites marcados. Y también si no suben podría darse un vuelco al alza... Ahora bien, vigilemos también qué puede pasar con el par EUR/USD en una hipotética subida de tipos en los EE.UU. Y es que el soporte de los 1,05 ya se ha "tanteado" en demasía... En fin, vamos a esperar acontecimientos y el que pueda comprar en tiempo REAL o unos minutos antes o después puede obtener un precio interesante.

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí y algo aportaré.

Saludos y Gracias a todos por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2017)

- Silver Market Poised For Big Reversal When Institutional Investors Move In

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Mar 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola *tons*. Gracias por tu entrada y compartir tu punto de vista.
> 
> *fernando*, perdon por este post tan largo y por si ensucia un poco el hilo, pero creo que *tons* (al igual que otros conforeros que puedan preguntar) se merecen mi atencion y responder a su pregunta. Me ha llevado un tiempo, no el escribirlo ni pensar lo que me gusta o no me gusta del articulo, sino todo lo que hay detras...
> 
> ...



Con independencia que en el foro haya quien piense siguiendo la moderna teoría ruso-ucraniana que el petróleo es de origen abiótico, no podemos dejar felicitar a a JhonGalt `por el excente post que hace unos meses escribió aquí. Felicitar en estos días en los que está teniendo mucha repercusión, entre la gente "colapsista", las conclusiones de un exhaustivo análisis de las bases teóricas del modelo ETP realizado por Antonio Turiel , del CSIC, conocido por sus estudios del Peak Oil.

Jueves, 23 de febrero de 2017 
The Oil Crash: Análisis de las bases teóricas del modelo ETP

" ... En el lado negativo hay demasiadas cosas: una incorrecta aplicación de la teoría, deducciones erróneas, definiciones que no tienen sentido físico alguno, tratamiento defectuoso de los datos, falta de interacción con la economía y las otras fuentes de energía, etc. """

""Teniendo en cuenta estas graves deficiencias, es evidente que el modelo ETP no puede ser usado para una discusión seria de los problemas del declive energético, no al menos hasta que se revise y se rehaga completamente.""

Lo supimos con mucha anterioridad gracias al post de JhonGalt


----------



## Tons (11 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Con independencia que en el foro haya quien piense siguiendo la moderna teoría ruso-ucraniana que el petróleo es de origen abiótico, no podemos dejar felicitar a a JhonGalt `por el excente post que hace unos meses escribió aquí. Felicitar en estos días en los que está teniendo mucha repercusión, entre la gente "colapsista", las conclusiones de un exhaustivo análisis de las bases teóricas del modelo ETP realizado por Antonio Turiel , del CSIC, conocido por sus estudios del Peak Oil.
> 
> Jueves, 23 de febrero de 2017
> The Oil Crash: Análisis de las bases teóricas del modelo ETP
> ...




Me sumo a la felicitacióna a Jonhgalt y añado una clarla del foro de transiciones donde Antonio turiel, Pedro Prieto, Jorge Grisman, etc...
demontan el ETP

El declive del petróleo como fuente de energía neta y el informe del Hill's Group - YouTube

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2017)

Hola, Charizato21: Por fortuna en este hilo escriben personas realmente interesantes y lo más importante con "conocimientos" y capacidad de análisis. JohnGalt es uno de ellos y es que además se gana las "alubias" en el sector del Petróleo, por tanto "algo" sabrá... ¿No? A ello une que está muy "viajado" y "experimentado"... Y él sabe a lo que me refiero.

Tú también, Charizato21, eres uno de los conforeros a los que hay que agradecer sus continuos aportes, ganas de debatir y también ese "punto de humor" que nos das con tus "predicciones" fallidas y que, francamente, son difíciles de igualar.

Sin embargo, a veces contigo tengo un perooooo y el de hoy es ¿qué entiendes tú por "moderno"? Lo digo porque la naturaleza abiótica del Petróleo es un pocooooo "vieja". Te dejo esto como "muestra":

"El hecho capital a tener en cuenta es que el Petróleo nació en las profundidades de la Tierra, y es ahí donde hay que buscar su origen." (Dimitri Mendeleyev, 1877)

Bueno, dentro de los que creemos que el Petróleo tiene una naturaleza abiótica, NO consideramos que eso sea incompatible con un Peak y muy al contrario...

Y dejo esto...

Backers of tax cut on gold coin sales bring in heavy hitter | The Kansas City Star

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2017)

:XX::XX::XX:El "GRAN GURÚ" le dice al "GRAN CHARLATÁN" que NO pierda su tiempo con el Oro y que compre todas las "manzanas" que desee...:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2017)

"Aquello que para la oruga es el Fin del Mundo, para el resto del mundo se llama mariposa." (Lao Tse)

Y dejo esto...

- LA MODA QUE CAMBIARÁ EL MUNDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> y despilfarraron sus mejores anos sin salir , comer ,vestirse , etc solo porque el futuro les importaba mas que vivir el presente .



A ver si te piensas que salir y comer por ahí es algo imprescindible para ciertas personas y que quedarse en casa es como un sacrificio...:no:

Por otro lado he descubierto que los mejores años de mi vida son ahora y no con 20 o 30 que no paraba de "salir".

Eres un catastrofista histérico, creo que tienes que vender tus onzas y salir más, lo necesitas.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2017)

Gracias Charitazo por acordarte del post! El ETP es un modelo que todavia no ha pasado por un peer review porque no ha sido publicado en medios cientificos, por lo que posiblemente apareceran mas noticias sobre este modelo no muy tarde, y presumiblemente no muy buenas para el. Pero Hills ya conoce el articulo publicado en el blog de Turiel y lo van a revisar...

Edito

Basicamente el approach del ETP es dar un enfoque energetico al proceso de produccion y consumo de petroleo, en lugar de un enfoque volumetrico. Dicen que actualmente el mundo gasta 2.5 trillones de dolares por anyo en productos petroliferos MAS del retorno que estos productos dan a la economica... es decir, el "necesitar producir" x millones de barriles / dia no tiene sentido per se... el concepto para mi es valido, el problema es el modelo que utilizan para por ejemplo llegar a la conclusion de los 2.5 trillones de dolares... en la filosofia concuerdo, en el modelo, por lo poco que se, no tanto.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- El triángulo estratégico Irán-China-Rusia | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- India gold recycling plan fails to tempt households | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (12 Mar 2017)

El declive del petróleo como fuente de energía neta y el informe del Hill's Group - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2017)

No sé lo que nos quería comentar o enlazar el amigo Tons, pero bueno aprovecho para enlazar algo que le encantará a él y a otros conforeros...

- ¿Esta

Saludos.

Edito: Esto creo que es de hace dos días, por tanto actual.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La corrupción empresarial no existiría sin regulación: una broma

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Mar 2017)

Buenos días contertulios,

En primer lugar, agradecer el porrón de comentarios publicados. Lo cierto es que son materia de reflexión y eso vale oro.

Os pongo el enlace a una carta abierta que escribe Peter Koenig al pueblo griego. Peter Koenig trabajó para el Banco Mundial en temas de recursos hídricos . Es economista y analista en geopolítica.

Os pego unos párrafos:

_" En septiembre de 2016, la Comisión Europea no elegida envió a Grecia una legislación de más de 2.000 páginas, redactada en Bruselas, en inglés, para ser ratificada por el Parlamento griego en pocos días, o atenerse a las consecuencias – Nadie ha preguntado: “¿Qué consecuencias?”


Bruselas ni siquiera se molestó en traducir al griego este ilegible montón de papeles legalistas, ni tampoco le permitió al Parlamento el suficiente tiempo para leerlo, digerirlo y debatir la nueva legislación fiscal. La mayoría de los parlamentarios no lo pudieron leer, ya sea por razones de idioma o debido al corto límite de tiempo impuesto. El Parlamento ratificó la legislación de todos modos.

Con esta nueva ley, Grecia está transfiriendo incondicionalmente, durante 99 años, todo el bien público (infraestructuras públicas, aeropuertos, puertos incluso playas públicas, recursos naturales, etc.) al Mecanismo Europeo de Estabilidad (MEE), que es libre de vender (privatizar) a precios de venta de liquidación a quien esté interesado – supuestamente para pagar la deuda griega. El fondo fue estimado originalmente, ciertamente subestimado – en unos 50.000 millones de euros. Mientras tanto, el valor de los activos griegos ha sido rebajados aún más por la troika a entre 5 y 15 mil millones de euros, en comparación con la deuda de Grecia de más de 350 mil millones de euros. El MEE es un aparato supranacional no democrático, que no responde ante nadie. "_


Carta abierta al Pueblo de Grecia: Estáis siendo sacrificados ante los ojos del mundo. ~ Conjugando Adjetivos


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Mar 2017)

En este foro se ha enlazado bastante información información (Zerohedege, GATA,...) en relación a la manipulación previa al vencimiento de las opciones de futuros. Os pego este post, es antiguo del 2010, que muestra los gráficos de esta manipulación para seis meses en el año 2010. 

Gold Price Manipulation Prior to Options Expiration Exposed :: The Market Oracle ::


----------



## Muttley (13 Mar 2017)

Buenos días a todos,

La demanda de oro en el mundo ha crecido de 3000 a 4300 toneladas en lo que llevamos de siglo. Este dato nos permite una reflexión inmediata: El oro cada vez se aprecia más, ya sea como joyería o como depósito de valor.
También surge una pregunta inmediata ¿De dónde sale todo este oro extra? Desde luego la capcidad minera no ha aumentado un 40%, si no más bien todo lo contrario. Cada vez cuesta más encontrar nuevas vetas, y en las minas existentes cada vez hay que ir más y más profundo con menos rendimiento.
La respuesta a la pregunta en esta larga historia de como funcionan las minas ilegales en sudamerica y como se construye un esquema de falsificación de documentos de origen y de un entramado societario y bancario para sacar provecho.

En inglés:

How to Become an International Gold Smuggler - Bloomberg

Y además, como bonus, otra historia, de como hacer dinero con el IVA de joyería aprovechándose del IVA cero del oro. Esta vez en Sudáfrica. El esuqema es simple. Se falsifican facturas de compraventa de joyas inexistentes con VAT para justificar el oro que se compra a ilegales que entran en minas cerradas no viables comercialmente. Evidentemente jugándose la vida.

Luego este oro en teoría fundido se vende a mayoristas. Luego se pide la devolución del IVA al gobierno una vez vendido. Por el oro sacan un 5%. Pero se llevan un 14% (IVA en Sudáfrica) para redondear la operación.

Exposed: Illegal Gold, Trade Mis-Invoicing And Tax Fraud In South Africa - Tax Justice Network

El link incluye links al programa que destapó en fraude.
Una especie de "equipo de investigación" a la sudafricana. Carte Blanche. El programa lo emiten los domingos a la tarde noche antes de la peli.

Edito. Los videos ya no van. El programa lo vi en su momento en directo.
Espectacular como funcionaban.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2017)

A tener en cuenta...

- La tasa de paro no refleja la realidad del mercado laboral en EE.UU. | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2017)

Muy interesante...

- El escándalo del espionaje destapado por Wikileaks: El arsenal informático de la CIA está en manos de firmas privadas

- Charting the Race in Gold Reserves among Senior Gold Miners - Market Realist

Saludos.


----------



## racional (13 Mar 2017)

Va haber que cambiar el titulo de este hilo, porque le oro lleva años sin evolucionar, al menos desde 2013, esta en modo la teral de larga duración, y va seguir asi, queda para rato.


----------



## Tons (13 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé lo que nos quería comentar o enlazar el amigo Tons, pero bueno aprovecho para enlazar algo que le encantará a él y a otros conforeros...
> 
> Nada estoy intentando enlazar un video donde explica los defectos de calculo modelo ETP pero tengo problemas y no me deja creo que tiene que ver con la firma que la estoy intentando cambiar y me da error. Lo intento de nuevo...
> No me deja pegar el enlace, si pegais lo de abajo en google aparece el video.
> ...


----------



## amador (14 Mar 2017)

Pues parece que es verdad, en otros enlaces también dicen lo mismo, unos 94 kWh por transacción. Me parece un escándalo si finalmente es cierto.

Al precio de la electricidad en España, precio consumidor con impuestos incluidos (unos 0,19 €/kWh) saldría por unos 18 € la transacción.

A ver si algún experto en Bitcoin del hilo lo puede confirmar o desmentir.

Buenas noches




Tons dijo:


> Y esto es un artículo sobre el gasto de energético que supone bitcoin, ¿puede ser posible esta barbaridad?, es que de los periodios estos cada día me fio menos::
> 
> Una sola operación con bitcoins gasta la misma energía que toda la batería de un Tesla Model S - economiahoy.mx
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## racional (14 Mar 2017)

amador dijo:


> Pues parece que es verdad, en otros enlaces también dicen lo mismo, unos 94 kWh por transacción. Me parece un escándalo si finalmente es cierto.



Como va gastar 94KWh... ahi pone: "Una operación de bitcoin gasta el equivalente a 14,262 pagos con tarjeta", cuanto gasta 1 pago con tarjeta? evidentemente no 94kWh.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Managed Money Traders M.I.A. in Silver in Friday

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Mar 2017)

Curiosidad

"El ambicioso plan de la India para reciclar miles de toneladas de oro ociosas en templos y hogares ha fracasado ... representa un golpe a las esperanzas del gobierno de reducir las importaciones del metal".

"Después de 16 meses, templos y hogares han entregado sólo 7 toneladas de oro de las 24.000 que se consideran en manos privadas ..." 

India gold recycling plan fails to tempt households | Reuters


----------



## Orooo (14 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Como va gastar 94KWh... ahi pone: "Una operación de bitcoin gasta el equivalente a 14,262 pagos con tarjeta", cuanto gasta 1 pago con tarjeta? evidentemente no 94kWh.





Dice exactamente esto:


" la electricidad que se gasta en realizar una sola transacción con bitcoins -unos 93 KWh- sería suficiente para cargar una batería de un Tesla Model S al completo o iluminar más de tres viviendas durante un día completo"


Que sea falso o no ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Mar 2017)

Andy Hoffman ha publicado un post: 

“Estamos viviendo en un mundo cada día más orwelliano, donde personajes como en Atlas Shrugged(*) están publicando "noticias falsas" a un ritmo exponencialmente creciente.

(*) Atlas Shrugged de Ayn Rand, 1957. Relata una rebelión ficticia de grandes empresarios contra el gobierno y los políticos. 

Enumera once puntos de lo que él llama la propaganda más atroz de falsedades, la gran mayoría comentados en el foro: 

" ...millones de puestos de “camarero y barman” con sueldos irrisorios mientras que las ventas en restaurantes están en caída libre, rumor del BCE subida de tipos al final de la QE algo que no ha tenido amplio apoyo en el seno de la discusiones en ese organismo, Deutsche Bank aumentando capital y oscureciendo las pérdidas de forma opaca en derivados, etc, etc


http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10553651618H11690&redirect=False


Altamente recomendable

---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 12:49 ----------




racional dijo:


> Va haber que cambiar el titulo de este hilo, porque le oro lleva años sin evolucionar, al menos desde 2013, esta en modo la teral de larga duración, y va seguir asi, queda para rato.



¿Seguirá así? Tal vez los árboles que han crecido en este mes no nos dejan ver el bosque, curiosidad del Tweet de Unai, el día 11/03/17:

Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) en Twitter


----------



## Quemado (14 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Dice exactamente esto:
> 
> 
> " la electricidad que se gasta en realizar una sola transacción con bitcoins -unos 93 KWh- sería suficiente para cargar una batería de un Tesla Model S al completo o iluminar más de tres viviendas durante un día completo"
> ...




Es difícil calcular, pero podría ser cierto.

Bitcoin funciona con una tecnología que se llama blockchain que, como su nombre indica, es una cadena de bloques. Un bloque puede almacenar unas 1800 transacciones, pero es muy difícil añadir un bloque nuevo y sólo se puede añadir por el extremo más reciente de la cadena.

Gráfica de transacciones por bloque:
https://blockchain.info/es/charts/n-transactions-per-block

Los minadores compiten buscando la solución al problema de hash inverso que hace que el siguiente bloque de la cadena sea válido. Este problema es buscar un número (llamado nounce) que haga que el bloque tenga un hash concreto (digamos es algo así como una firma válida). Imaginaos miles de ordenadores calculando la solución a este problema, probando billones y billones de nounces hasta que uno de ellos lo encuentra.

Ese minador rápidamente distribuye el bloque con el nounce válido y *todos los demás minadores desechan su trabajo* para empezar a buscar el nounce del siguiente bloque de la cadena.

Aquí se explica el proceso concreto de minado y consenso de nuevos bloques:
Mastering Bitcoin

Así que el trabajo de esos miles de minadores, el consumo de todos esos procesadores, es tirado a la basura como "pago" de un nuevo bloque. Son muchas horas de muchos ordenadores consumiendo muchos watios.

Hagamos un cálculo somero para verificar los órdenes de magnitud: 93 kWh/transacción por 1800 transacciones/bloque daría 167.4 MWh por bloque. Se genera un bloque más o menos cada cinco minutos (12 por hora) (referencia Bloques Minados en 14/03/2017 ) por lo que se gastarían 167.4 MWh/bloque x 12 bloques/h = 2 GW de potencia en toda la infraestructura BitCoin. Si un minador gastase 10 W, tendríamos 200 millones de minadores funcionando. Lo cual es para mi gusto un poco exagerado, pero podría ser.

Edit: También es verdad que he puesto 10 W por minador un poco a ojo, que lo mismo es un poco bajo, pero no creo que sean más de 40 o 50 W por minador usándose hardware específico.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Mar 2017)

Para pensarselo... aunque no todos somos tan jovenes... 

Aragón ofrece hasta 70.000 euros a cada joven que quiera hacerse agricultor


----------



## kikepm (14 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Racional mente hablando este hilo sin el clapham es nada . Ahora hago una pausa para prepararme un zumo de guayaba , que pa eso estoy en Miami . Las guayabas carisimas . En fin ...de que hablaba ?
> Ahh , del clapham y su vision mesianica del mundo .
> La triste realidad es que la economia de los anarkistas y los anti-sistema languidece y se parece mas a una laudry - economy .
> El genial clapham que no es Nobel de economia por la envidia cochina que le tienen , acuno el termino " laundry economy " en una de sus conferencias ( imaginarias ) en la Universidad de Salt Lake City ante 1200 mormones , todos blancos y votantes de Trump .
> ...



TE he thankeado, sin que sirva de precedente, por que me has hecho sacar una sonrisa. 

Pero tu argumento tienen un fallo fundamental. 


Algunos proestado, casi todos los fachas recalcitrantes y socialistas en general (son lo mismo en esencia), tendeis a pensar que la existencia del estado es algo así como una constante universal, cuyos valores y pretensiones hacen ley general. Estas ideas totalitarias son ideología que lleva varios miles de años existiendo, pero no son más ciertas que otras ideologías como la del genaro, la TMM, las genética de Lishenko o la pretensión de magia en algunos mentalistas.

En realidad, el estado no es más que un accidente. Por supuesto que no puede negarse su importancia y su poder actual, pero han existido momentos en que su fuerza ha declinado, lugares en que el estado o no existía o su presencia era poco más fuerte que la de la tenue brisa de la mañana.


Si nos atenemos a los hechos históricos, cosa que los totalitarios no soleis hacer, son abundantes los momentos en que los estados han fagocitado a la sociedad civil por medio de impuestos confiscatorios, inflación en la forma de creación de dinero papel infinito, expansión del crédito, y otras formas de saqueo legalizado e institucionalizado.


Existen abundantes casos de quiebra de sistemas monetarios estatalizados, en los que el dinero estatal perdió todo su valor. En estos casos, la economía de lavandería adquirió proporciones gigantescas, como no podría ser de otra forma. Esta economía de lavandería es lo que permitió a la gente seguir con sus vidas, a pesar del fracaso del estados y gobiernos. 



Entonces, ¿que es lo que da valor al dinero? Su utilidad social. No se puede negar que el dinero papel del estado sigue siendo útil, y por eso es utilizado. PEro en cuanto la sociedad decida que el dinero papel es poco más que eso, papel, no habrá ley de curso legal, pistolas o propaganda televisiva o foril que pueda parar el interés de la gente en volver al verdadero dinero.



Aquí es donde el oro, la plata o el Btc juegan su papel. Y los mejor informados, los más viejos del lugar, los más críticos, van a seguir acumulandolos. Porque la quiebra se va a producir, mal que os pese.



Recuerda. Toda expansión ilimitada de crédito ha desembocado SIEMPRE en quiebra de los sistemas monetarios estatales. HA sido así y será. El estado no puede impedir la depreciación y envilecimiento de su propia moneda, y no puede porque está en su naturaleza saquear por medio de la inflación.


Incluso hoy, tras 10 años de crisis profunda provocada por anteriores expansiones, los propios ejecutores monetarios del sistema siguen teorizando acerca de la maldad de los inversores y ejjpeculadorehhhh, el malvado capitalihhhmoooo, en vez de volver a una moneda fuerte, eliminar el sistema de banca central y, cuando menos, subir los tipos de interés. 

Y lo hacen incluso a sabiendas, en algunos de los pocos honestos casos de economistas mainstream que son conscientes del precipicio al que se dirigen.



Ahora, eso si, cuando ocurra que la moneda fiat se dirija hacia su destino final, no espero encontrar aquí a tanto perro rabioso, apologeta del estado y sus esbirros.

Estoy seguro que ni uno solo de estos fascistas totalitarios va a venir a dar la cara. Tu incluido.


----------



## cusbe11 (14 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> (*) Atlas Shrugged de Ayn Rand, 1957. Relata una rebelión ficticia de grandes empresarios contra el gobierno y los políticos.



Sólo una anotación, y es que resulta bastante frecuente decir que "Atlas Shrugged" va sobre los empresarios o los ricos que se ponen en huelga contra el estado. Sin embargo, si uno se lee la novela se puede comprobar perfectamente que no son sólo grandes empresarios sino, en general, personas productivas y trabajadores cualificados. Son aquéllos cuyo balance hacia el resto de la sociedad es muy "positivo", por lo que los demás "se aprovechan" de lo que ellos producen. Por ejemplo, la protagonista de la novela, Dagny Taggart, según se desarrolla la historia ve cómo le resulta muy difícil o imposible encontrar trabajadores cualificados para mantener su empresa de trenes. También tenemos el caso de Richard Halley, el músico al que John Galt convence para "ponerse en huelga" y que tampoco es un gran empresario o un multimillonario.

Lo de que "Atlas Shrugged" es una novela sobre grandes empresarios poniéndose en huelga es una visión bastante simplista y, en ocasiones (no lo digo necesariamente por ti), completamente deliberada, para ridiculizar el contenido del libro y las ideas que describe. Y es una descripción que se repite incluso en contextos neutrales o favorables al contenido de esta novela de manera posiblemente inconsciente y no malintencionada (esto puede que sí vaya por ti).

Esto me parece muy importante porque creo que "Atlas Shrugged" es una novela que está más de actualidad que nunca y, aunque no estemos de acuerdo al 100% con el objetivismo (yo no lo estoy), me parece que buena parte de los mensajes que quiere trasmitir son muy necesarios, y mucho más si tenemos en cuenta la escasez y baja difusión de expresiones artísticas a favor del individualismo y el capitalismo. Especialmente si las comparamos con la abundancia y popularidad de expresiones artísticas a favor del colectivismo y en contra del capitalismo.


----------



## racional (14 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ¿Seguirá así? Tal vez los árboles que han crecido en este mes no nos dejan ver el bosque, curiosidad del Tweet de Unai, el día 11/03/17:



Yo creo que por lo menos hasta 2031.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 16:56 ----------




Orooo dijo:


> Dice exactamente esto:
> 
> 
> " la electricidad que se gasta en realizar una sola transacción con bitcoins -unos 93 KWh- sería suficiente para cargar una batería de un Tesla Model S al completo o iluminar más de tres viviendas durante un día completo"
> ...



Quizas lo que estan calculando es el coste de minado. Pero eso sera hasta el dia que haya 21 millones de bitcoins, para entonces ya no se minara más.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2017)

*kikepm* has sacado a relucir la madre de todo el problema actual de la sociedad...la aceptación de un estado como ente reguladora por parte de la masa.

Llevo años intentando hacer ver a muchos, que el estado, no solo no es necesario, si no que a muy largo plazo, es un elemento destructivo de la propia sociedad que se apoya sobre él...

El símil que más me concuerda con la idea que quiero trasmitir a los que pretendo me comprendan, es la de un tumor que al principio pasa desapercibido, pero que cuando nos damos cuenta de que existe, ya es demasiado tarde, y solo podemos aplicar cuidados paliativos, pues nos terminará destruyendo por su propia voracidad y crecimiento incontrolado.

La sociedad da por bueno un planteamiento que no se ha parado a razonar, esperamos que depositando una papeleta con A, B, C, D... y pagando X impuestos, se nos solucionarán los problemas.

Imaginad que tenemos 20 mil € para comprar un coche, pero que no vamos ni al concesionario, ni lo probamos, ni miramos marcas, solo le entregamos ese dinero a un tipo que conocemos por que sale hablando en la tele...luego vamos a ver el coche y es una tartana que la casca a los 5000 km, y nos quejamos de que el tipo que salía en la TV era un mentiroso, lamemos las heridas, y cuando tenemos de nuevo 20 mil €, confiamos de nuevo en otro tipo similar al anterior pero con otro aspecto...¿nos parecería eso normal?

Pues es lo que hacemos dando por bueno el sistema de gobierno que tenemos. No digo que sea lo peor que ha existido, pero hay que ir evolucionando, y sobre todo entendiendo que ya está obsoleto, y solo nos traerá desgracias a medio y largo plazo.

No podemos esperar que otros solucionen lo que tenemos que arreglar nosotros mismos...es como esperar que nos críen, nos eduquen, nos amamanten, y nos cambien el pañal desconocidos eternamente.

Aquí no somos iluminados, no compramos oro por que seamos como las urraca, ni nos manejamos con los BTC por que pretendemos forrarnos...creo que la mentalidad que subyace en muchos de nosotros, es altruista, y solo, o en gran parte, pensamos en que cada paso que damos sea el correcto, y esto permita a los que se queden, mirar atrás, y pensar que los que ya no están lo hicieron relativamente bien.

_______________

En cuanto al precio del oro, como se comentaba el otro día, 1200$ no es soporte, ahora falta comprobar si aguanta 1190$/1195$...ahí ya hay algo más de presión, pero le va a costar.

Un saludo y muy buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Orooo (14 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha leido , yo no ...el clapham , que es un bicho y no se le escapa una Di-s que listo y marav...bueno , que me voy ...de que hablaba ? Ahh del clapham y de lo que leyo : Los Estados son un " accidente " . Aqui el clapham y yo nos tomamos unas birras sin alcohol pa coger impulso .
> Resulta que los Estados son un accidente porque en la mayor parte de la Historia el ser humano no ha vivido en Estados , sino asilvestrados por ahi .
> Es cierto ...de los 2 millones de anos que lleva el homo sapiens en este planeta solo llevamos 7 mil viviendo en lo que despectivamente se llama " Estado Nacion " Ahhh , que envidia debian tenerle a los sumerios , el resto del mundo cazando Mamuts y ellos , los nuevos ciudadanos , inventando la rueda , el arado , el ladrillo de adobe , el calendario ...Sera que eso de estar bajo el mando de una entidad aglutinadora debe ser un ancla para el desarrollo humano .
> Los Estados Nacion han sido lo mejor que le ha pasado al mundo . Sin ellos estariamos aun cazando mamuts .
> ...


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2017)

Está super interesante el spot del Au.

Sabéis que no creo en el Au pero todo lo que lo rodea es apasionante, esas mineras apalancadas vs el spot. Delicia de los surfers de la cotizaciones pero peligrosas como el mismísimo demonio.


----------



## maragold (14 Mar 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Está super interesante el spot del Au.
> 
> Sabéis que no creo en el Au pero todo lo que lo rodea es apasionante, esas mineras apalancadas vs el spot. Delicia de los surfers de la cotizaciones pero peligrosas como el mismísimo demonio.



Coño Bertok! Qué haces aquí, en un hilo serio? 

Hace tiempo que no sigo las andanzas del trío Valdebobos... siguen dando la turra?

Por cierto, ojo al IPC... 3%!


----------



## corting (15 Mar 2017)

Buenas noches a todos, no se si esta pregunta deberia ir aqui, o por el contrario en el foro de compra y venta. 
Por razones laborales estoy una temporada en suiza y quiero comprar algo de oro, aqui por lo que he visto el banco ubs es el que mejor lo vende, pero mi duda esta entre lingote de 1 oz o moneda 1 oz, en el lingote me ahorro 33 francos frente a la moneda mas barata (mapleleaf), ¿a la hora de vender el lingote lo podre hacer con la mism "facilidad" que la moneda. Un saludo y gracias.
Pd seguir con este hilo asi, para mi el mejor del foro


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sólo una anotación, y es que resulta bastante frecuente decir que "Atlas Shrugged" va sobre los empresarios o los ricos que se ponen en huelga contra el estado. Sin embargo, si uno se lee la novela se puede comprobar perfectamente que no son sólo grandes empresarios sino, en general, personas productivas y trabajadores cualificados. Son aquéllos cuyo balance hacia el resto de la sociedad es muy "positivo", por lo que los demás "se aprovechan" de lo que ellos producen. Por ejemplo, la protagonista de la novela, Dagny Taggart, según se desarrolla la historia ve cómo le resulta muy difícil o imposible encontrar trabajadores cualificados para mantener su empresa de trenes. También tenemos el caso de Richard Halley, el músico al que John Galt convence para "ponerse en huelga" y que tampoco es un gran empresario o un multimillonario.
> 
> Lo de que "Atlas Shrugged" es una novela sobre grandes empresarios poniéndose en huelga es una visión bastante simplista y, en ocasiones (no lo digo necesariamente por ti), completamente deliberada, para ridiculizar el contenido del libro y las ideas que describe. Y es una descripción que se repite incluso en contextos neutrales o favorables al contenido de esta novela de manera posiblemente inconsciente y no malintencionada (esto puede que sí vaya por ti).
> 
> Esto me parece muy importante porque creo que "Atlas Shrugged" es una novela que está más de actualidad que nunca y, aunque no estemos de acuerdo al 100% con el objetivismo (yo no lo estoy), me parece que buena parte de los mensajes que quiere trasmitir son muy necesarios, y mucho más si tenemos en cuenta la escasez y baja difusión de expresiones artísticas a favor del individualismo y el capitalismo. Especialmente si las comparamos con la abundancia y popularidad de expresiones artísticas a favor del colectivismo y en contra del capitalismo.



Gracias, de hecho no la conocía, esa fue la razón que buscará en una web que hacían una pequeña sinopsis y copié sin más, me lo agendo e intentaré leerla estas fiestas de SS.


----------



## Freneli (15 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


>



Buenas noches a todos.
Gracias por seguir al pie del cañón.
Soy acaso yo el único que piensa que este 2, no es mas que una mala copia del auténtico?

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Mar 2017)

.....

Curiosidad de hoy publicada en GATA:

El porqué las empresas mineras no consideran que haya manipulación de los precios del oro y de la plata:

1. La industria de la minería es muy vulnerable a las acciones gubernamentales: regulaciones ambientales, permisos de explotación, impuestos, .... 

2 - La industria de la minería es de las industrias más intensivas en capital, dependen para su financiación de grandes bancos de inversión. 

Conclusión: Una empresa minera de plata u oro no tratará de defender a sus accionistas en contra de los gobiernos o los grandes bancos. 

_'Conspiracy' defines government, and 'cowardice' the monetary metals mining industry | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee_


----------



## Freneli (15 Mar 2017)

corting dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, no se si esta pregunta deberia ir aqui, o por el contrario en el foro de compra y venta.
> Por razones laborales estoy una temporada en suiza y quiero comprar algo de oro, aqui por lo que he visto el banco ubs es el que mejor lo vende, pero mi duda esta entre lingote de 1 oz o moneda 1 oz, en el lingote me ahorro 33 francos frente a la moneda mas barata (mapleleaf), ¿a la hora de vender el lingote lo podre hacer con la mism "facilidad" que la moneda. Un saludo y gracias.
> Pd seguir con este hilo asi, para mi el mejor del foro



UBS?
mejor que 
Die Welt der Edelmetalle - pro aurum - Home
Geiger Edelmetalle

en que web lo miras?


----------



## racional (15 Mar 2017)

Pues ya ha bajado de 1200, el oro bajando y bitcoin subiendo.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Mar 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Coño Bertok! Qué haces aquí, en un hilo serio?
> 
> Hace tiempo que no sigo las andanzas del trío Valdebobos... siguen dando la turra?
> 
> Por cierto, ojo al IPC... 3%!



Gracias ¡¡he caído!! pensé que hablaba del AUD, Dólar australiano, al ser uno de los principales productores/exportadores de oro del mundo... en fin


----------



## Orooo (15 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pues ya ha bajado de 1200, el oro bajando y bitcoin subiendo.




Yo estoy deseando que baje mas.

En cuanto llegue a 1120-1140, compro :Aplauso:


----------



## corting (15 Mar 2017)

Freneli dijo:


> UBS?
> mejor que
> Die Welt der Edelmetalle - pro aurum - Home
> Geiger Edelmetalle
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta freneli. pues la web es en la pagina de cliente del banco y a precio actual 1oz lingote 1233 francos 1oz maple leaft 1261 francos y el krugen 1267. En las web que me pasas en una no veo los lingotes de 1 oz, pero estan mas caraos, aparte gastos de envio supongo. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# corting: Siempre ha sido más fácil vender monedas que lingotes de Oro, pero entiendo que tampoco hay tanta "diferencia" si hablamos de pesos más o menos "convencionales"... Si la pregunta fuera dirigida hacia la Plata me inclinaría claramente por las monedas.

# Freneli: Es el mismo "personaje" y tiene el "interés" que se le quiera otorgar, ni más ni menos... En lo personal, NO, no me llama la atención, por tanto paso de lo que comenta, pero bueno puede que a otros les guste.

Y dejo un interesante artículo... Quizás, y sólo quizás, se está trabajando ya en una "alternativa" semejante a lo que preconizamos desde este hilo.

- IT BEGINS

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, la decisión de la FED en subir las tasas de interés ha tenido el efecto contrario al esperado en muchos activos y entre ellos los MPs que la han recibido con una interesante alza en sus cotizaciones. La verdad, es que a día de hoy NO te puedes fiar de las especulaciones ni de lo que nos dice el "pasado", así que mejor tirar una moneda al aire... que no es mi caso y el de muchos al que nos importa un Carajo si suben o bajan las tasas de interés.

Por cierto, creo que en esta ocasión Charizato21 ha "acertado" y ya era hora... A ver si se le rompe su "maleficio", aunque sigue teniéndolo mal a corto en esos ETFs comprados de forma bastante imprudente...

Y dejo esto...

Gold Rallies On "Buy The Fact" After Fed Rate Hike | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## corting (16 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # corting: Siempre ha sido más fácil vender monedas que lingotes de Oro, pero entiendo que tampoco hay tanta "diferencia" si hablamos de pesos más o menos "convencionales"... Si la pregunta fuera dirigida hacia la Plata me inclinaría claramente por las monedas.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta fernandojcg, la tendre en cuenta a la hora de decidirme


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Mar 2017)

Dos nuevos miembros en el SCO, y vaya dos miembros, uhm...

India-Pakistan-China: India, Pakistan's entry into Shanghai Cooperation Organisation may boost regional stability: Chinese media - The Economic Times

Y lo imposible sera posible (KSA e Iran en el CPEC)? O no lo veran nuestros jos?

King Salman's visit to China - China.org.cn

Que apasionante esta el tema en Asia!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2017)

No sé, JohnGalt, pero el panorama se presenta muy incierto en Asia y también en las fronteras europeas con Rusia... Estamos observando como avanza a pasos agigantados un mundo "multipolar"...

Y dejo esto...

- Enfangando derechos inalienables

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Mar 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Dos nuevos miembros en el SCO, y vaya dos miembros, uhm...
> 
> India-Pakistan-China: India, Pakistan's entry into Shanghai Cooperation Organisation may boost regional stability: Chinese media - The Economic Times
> 
> ...



Asi es... es un movimiento que busca un nuevo equilibrio...

Por cierto, que casualidad, el otro dia comentaba la importancia del sistema "democratico" marroqui tal como esta disenyado ahora para mantener a raya al radicalismo, y fijaos con lo que nos desayunamos hoy:

El rey de Marruecos sustituye al jefe de Gobierno | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Saludos


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, la decisión de la FED en subir las tasas de interés ha tenido el efecto contrario al esperado en muchos activos y entre ellos los MPs que la han recibido con una interesante alza en sus cotizaciones. La verdad, es que a día de hoy NO te puedes fiar de las especulaciones ni de lo que nos dice el "pasado", así que mejor tirar una moneda al aire... que no es mi caso y el de muchos al que nos importa un Carajo si suben o bajan las tasas de interés.



Me levanto esta mañana esperando una caída del 3% y me encuentro una "caída negativa" del 2%. ¿Alguna explicación?


----------



## xavik (16 Mar 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


> Me levanto esta mañana esperando una caída del 3% y me encuentro una "caída negativa" del 2%. ¿Alguna explicación?



¿Cerrado de posiciones? Yo es lo que esperaba, pero porque es lo que ha ido pasando en las últimas subidas. Pongo la imagen que creo alguien colgó hace no mucho.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, la decisión de la FED en subir las tasas de interés ha tenido el efecto contrario al esperado en muchos activos y entre ellos los MPs que la han recibido con una interesante alza en sus cotizaciones. La verdad, es que a día de hoy NO te puedes fiar de las especulaciones ni de lo que nos dice el "pasado", así que mejor tirar una moneda al aire... que no es mi caso y el de muchos al que nos importa un Carajo si suben o bajan las tasas de interés.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que en esta ocasión Charizato21 ha "acertado" y ya era hora... A ver si se le rompe su "maleficio", aunque sigue teniéndolo mal a corto en esos ETFs comprados de forma bastante imprudente...
> 
> ...




Ayer acerté y recuperé, pero aún estoy al 18% de pérdidas, tengo que reconocer que lo merezco en parte por NO hacer caso a las recomendaciones de venta de esos ETF's apalancados, basura para ludópatas, cuando ganó Donald, en el ya lejano noviembre de 2016.

Curiosidad interesante para el que le guste el póker ("straddle)":

En relación al oro y fondos sobre el oro: "Preparados para una mayor volatilidad" pronostica Goldman Sachs

Gold-miner stocks, ETFs primed for more volatility, says Goldman Sachs - MarketWatch


----------



## Orooo (16 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Ayer acerté y recuperé, pero aún estoy al 18% de pérdidas, tengo que reconocer que lo merezco en parte por NO hacer caso a las recomendaciones de venta de esos ETF's apalancados, basura para ludópatas, cuando ganó Donald, en el ya lejano noviembre de 2016.
> 
> Curiosidad interesante para el que le guste el póker ("straddle)":
> 
> ...




Charitazo que te paso?

Comprastes ETF's de oro y no ha subido lo suficiente para tener ganancias?

Yo pense en comprar alguno cuando lo viese muy bajo para luego venderlo cuando lo viese alto, pero si lo compro a X, no se cuanto deberia subir de esa X para tener ganancias, contando comisiones y demas. Lo veia demasiado sencillo y no me fiaba por que seguro se me escapaba algo. Ademas de que estoy muy verde aun en esos temas.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Mar 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Charitazo que te paso?
> 
> Comprastes ETF's de oro y no ha subido lo suficiente para tener ganancias?
> 
> Yo pense en comprar alguno cuando lo viese muy bajo para luego venderlo cuando lo viese alto, pero si lo compro a X, no se cuanto deberia subir de esa X para tener ganancias, contando comisiones y demas. Lo veia demasiado sencillo y no me fiaba por que seguro se me escapaba algo. Ademas de que estoy muy verde aun en esos temas.



Perdí aproximadamente un 45% en noviembre.

¡¡¡No compres!! Es una auténtica basura, si piensas ¡He perdido un 25% ya subirá!!estás equivocado, nunca volverá a subir el precio que compraste, van haciendo splits y contrasplits cada varios meses, para sincronizar precios. ¡Ah! y si un día desaparece tendrá bonos del país sin nombre, el colateral.

El riesgo es enorme; yo en cuanto recupere lo dejo ... me queda poco 18%, espero que en unos días jugando a la ruleta JNUG o el inverso JDST pueda salir.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2017)

Sigue para arriba

Oro	1.231,65	+30,95	+2,58%


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es lamentable y triste que haya gente talentosa empenada con psicoesclerosis que no asume su error y se aferra a su dogma de Fe , y aun peor , hace proselitismo de viejas y obsoletas ideas como fuente ( infalible ) de curacion de todos los males . Es un hecho que este tipo de gente vive alejada de la realidad , o mejor dicho , como diria el magistral Peter Ouspensky , viven negando la realidad , autoenganandose porque " les pone " .
> El punto aqui no es evaluar si el oro es ( o no es ) una buena inversion . Es determinar si es ( o no es ) un seguro contra lo que viene
> Comprar oro como activo refugio es una imbecilidad . Nadie saldra vivo de un post colapso , tengas oro o no lo tengas . Asi que da igual la cantidad de soberanos , krugerrands , ducados que tengas porque no podras usarlos para salverte . Es como naufragar en el Atlantico Norte , da igual si tienes salvadidas y no te hundes , al final moriras o de hambre o de frio .
> Un post colapso es una realidad totalmente nueva , es una 4ta dimension para la cual ninguno de los moninos esta preparado .
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea...o nos tomas por votantes del PEPESOE...

Primera regla de ORO:

Nunca todos los huevos en la misma cesta. DIVERSIFICAR.

Solo una salvedad, yo no invierto en valores de ningún tipo, lo hice cuando era un imberbe liberaloide y descerebrado...pero una de las raíces del mal que se cierne sobre nosotros está en la DESHUMANIZACIÓN del mercado. Siento si hiero a gente que en verdad estimo...pero es lo que opino.

Segunda regla de ORO:

Prorrateo de las compras de MP's...y si puede ser, muy poco a poco...tratando de dejar las menores trazas posibles.

Tercera regla de ORO:

DISCRECIÓN y vida austera (que no quiere decir mísera...que es lo que pareces insinuar). " Que tu mano izquierda...".

Cuarta regla de ORO:

Lo que te vas a llevar cuando dejes esta dimensión de lo tangible, van a ser las experiencias vividas, el amor de los tuyos...los conocimientos acumulados...bagaje espiritual. Por tanto, que tu vida no gire en torno a lo material...que tu vida gire en torno a lo espiritual, lo no tangible...placeres sencillos, sin opulencias estúpidas, ni fanfarronería escandalosa..."las propiedades esclavizan al hombre...".

Quinta regla de ORO:

Pon en MP aquello que no vas a necesitar y que consideres ES TU OBLIGACIÓN legar a tu progenie...si no lo tienes que utilizar mételo en un hoyo, entiérralo en un muro...enciérralo en un panal de abejas...y olvídate...

Sexta regla de ORO:

Derivada de la primera, aprender de los colapsos civilizatorios pasados...y de las debilidades humanas: tabaco, alcohol, plomo de alta velocidad, elementos para propulsar ese plomo, miel, sal, cuchillas de afeitar...etc etc (mis abuelos y abuelas, ambos supervivientes de la Guerra Civil me instruyeron bien...).

Séptima regla de ORO:

TODO EL MUNDO VA A PERDER...este es un juego de daños relativos. Eso significa un colapso civilizatorio...todos lo pasaremos mal. A ningún ser humano le gustan los cambios...las estrecheces...las penurias...pero es lo que hay, y lo que nos tienen reservado.

Octava regla de ORO:

"Para sobrevivir a la guerra...conviértete en guerra". Y lo dice una persona que llegado el caso intentará sobrellevar lo que venga en una pequeña comunidad, no creo en Rambos...pero sí en acumular conocimientos, acumular relaciones humanas sólidas...estar preparado y dispuesto para aquello que el Buen Dios me ponga por delante. ACTITUD...siempre actitud.

La tecnología es débil y en caso de conflicto global será arrasada...achicharrada...porque lo contrario supondría darnos la oportunidad de organizarnos...el día que nos teman de verdad...cortarán internet.

Y no...no va a ser tan rápido. La rana no debe saltar del cazo...


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea...o nos tomas por votantes del PEPESOE...
> 
> Primera regla de ORO:
> 
> ...



Amen. 

Solo tengo un pequenyo punto de vista distinto, y es solo mi opinion sin querer herir a nadie, y es: no lo limites solo a votantes del PPESOE, para mi, es ampliable a cualquier votante en el actual sistema, sabiendo lo que sabemos...


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Ahora, eso si, cuando ocurra que la moneda fiat se dirija hacia su destino final, no espero encontrar aquí a tanto perro rabioso, apologeta del estado y sus esbirros.
> 
> Estoy seguro que ni uno solo de estos fascistas totalitarios va a venir a dar la cara. Tu incluido.



Te contesto porque, yo que llevo el símbolo de falange como parapeto, me siento bastante cerca del fascismo, aunque mas bien (no me gustan las etiquetas porque el hombre honesto no puede decir que coincida en todo con ninguna de las ideologías existentes...y si lo dice es un hipócrita) me gusta definirlo como NACIONAL SINDICALISMO...que es una de las tendencias vivas dentro de la propia falange española...que fue...y que por desgracia ya no será más.

Tendréis los que habéis defendido la iniciativa privada y todos los dogmas liberales desconectados de la realidad humana, los cojones a aparecer por aquí después de que los grandes entes empresariales acaben por destruir la sociedad actual???

Dónde quedo la libre competencia??? Dónde dejasteis la igualdad de oportunidades???

O sea, que ponerle coto a Emilio Botín, o a Paco González, o a Paco Roig, o a Amancio Ortega ( cuanto dinero ha ganado el muy hijo de puta ...pero no firma lo de los niños esclavos...verdad)... y no dejarles que hagan lo que quieran primero, con las reglas del juego, luego, con aquellas otras empresas que les puedan bajar del machito...y por ende, con el pueblo al que empobrecen, embrutecen y esclavizan ES LIBERALMENTE MALO¡¡¡

Verdad¡¡¡


Ahhhh ya...que es que estos no son liberales...pero entonces a que "iniciativa privada" os referís???? Porque la iniciativa privada del pasado...ha devenido en esta hidra capitalista que amenaza con esclavizar al ser humano EN PRO DEL BENEFICIO PERPETUO¡¡¡

Os pongáis como os pongáis los que os definís como liberales, hemos llegado a esto porque los intereses de esa élite empresarial han decidido que el escatérgoris es suyo...y se lo follan cuando quieren. Aún a costa de que nuestros hijos y nietos no tengan pan...ni futuro digno.

Claro que el estado es necesario¡¡¡ Cada día mas imperiosamente¡¡¡ Porque el tiempo se agota...lo que ocurre es que habéis subido la libertad a un pedestal, pero solo cuando os da la razón...cuando os la quita es totalitarismo y fascismo el querer asegurar que la vuestra no acaba con las esperanzas de vida de los parias...que gracias al acaparamiento de unos pocos no han hecho mas que aumentar en número.

La libertad como todos los valores humanos ha de servir a la idea de BIEN...o bien común si se quiere.

Cuando la libertad es el arma arrojadiza de las élites dominantes...al pobre la única libertad que le queda es la de elegir en que esquina tumbarse a esperar a la parka.

Hay que ser muy osado para despreciar a las otras ideologías...con el fin apoteósico del capitalismo que se aproxima.

Y no me vengas con la democracia y la LIBRE elección del pueblo...que me sale erisipela...un zote poca capacidad de juicio puede tener...por eso estimulan la producción de zotes.


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Mar 2017)

Hace tiempo que perdimos la libertad "sistemica o social" de eleccion.. de hecho yo naci sin ella y ya tengo unos anyos... cuando las caretas caigan por lo insostenible del sistema monetario y financiero (y no por otra causa), llegaremos a ver la transformacion de los estados en corporaciones... en ese momento, perderemos la otra parte de libertad que nos quedaba, si no en su totalidad en gran parte, la libertad "individual".

Y merecemos lo que nos viene, nos lo merecemos sin duda. En estos tiempos convulsos, donde pueden pescarse noticias de algunos medios independientes y con ese poquito de info tratar de sumar 2 + 2, nos encontramos con 200 mil "seres" firmando por que se repita el PSG-BARCELONA (y no al reves) y llenando la semana los foros de comentarios como si fuera su mayor problema... joder, nos lo merecemos! Nos merecemos el mismo fin que los borregos!


----------



## xavik (16 Mar 2017)

Gold price rebounds after dovish Fed



> A Bank of America Merrill Lynch research note released last week and quoted by CNBC also saw a stronger gold price for the rest of 2017:
> 
> “While tighter monetary policy is not bullish, inflation and a range of uncertainties, including European elections and protectionism should support the yellow metal. As such, we see prices at $1,400 (per troy ounce) by year-end”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas, os dejo un post de mi "gurú" particular, no suele hacer posts en público, por eso os lo dejo... 

Page not found

Él está convencido de que estamos en un bull market, yo también. Sobre todo lo pienso por el gráfico XME y XGD.TO 

En la plata según él, se está trazando un HCH inverso bastante amplio... 

Ayer vimos un short covering, aún no está claro el tema, para estar 100% seguro me gustaría ver al DXY bajar de 100 claramente.


Bueno, nos vemos en Valencia el día 22 de Abril. Os dejo el enlace de la web de las jornadas, aunque está en construcción aún. Tenemos pensado hacer un hilo para el evento, creo que lo haremos la semana que viene. 2ª Jornada de Metales Preciosos | VALENCIA 22.04.2017

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Yo no me preocuparía por una pérdida del 18% en unos ETFs tan arriesgados como ésos. Es muy posible que acabes recuperando toda tu "inversión" y, quizás, algo más... A ver qué sucede cuando las Bolsas corrijan la "cogorza" que ahora llevan...

Y dejo esto... 

- Strong Institutional Investment Pushes Silver Prices Higher | Silver Phoenix

Más tarde me volveré a pasar por el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2017)

¡Uy! A tener en cuenta...

- Data show spike in people renouncing inheritance to avoid taxes | News | ekathimerini.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2017)

Francamente, MUY INTERESANTE... No es que comparta toda la opinión expresada en el artículo, pero es BUENO y, además, tampoco se aparta mucho del "criterio" que muchos mantenemos por aquí.

- El centro del mal en el mundo: el Estado en la sombra britÃ¡nico | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bien, os dejo un buen artículo -uno más...- donde se trata sobre la "mano negra" que a lo largo de los tiempos manipula los precios de los MPs y que es algo más que conocido por los "metaleros" más "viejos". Lo de los Hermanos Hunt de "libro"...:

- Gold and Silver Price Manipulation: The Biggest Financial Crime in History

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizato21: Yo no me preocuparía por una pérdida del 18% en unos ETFs tan arriesgados como ésos. Es muy posible que acabes recuperando toda tu "inversión" y, quizás, algo más... A ver qué sucede cuando las Bolsas corrijan la "cogorza" que ahora llevan...
> 
> Saludos.



Hoy gano en torno un 15% y la semana que viene, el 22 o 23, me retiro.

Off off Topic: el comentario siguiente que justifica lo anterior es totalmente inapropiado, no es un foro de especuladores, se sitúa en la frontera del absurdo. 

Cláusula limitativa y de exclusión de responsabilidad: me autoeximo de toda responsabilidad por los daños y perjuicios derivados de las declaraciones efectuadas en el presente post.

George el que tumbó la libra, el mismo de los DC Leaks parece ser que tenía una máxima, ganar en bolsa con las bajadas, tomando este axioma, haré lo siguiente hoy y la semana que viene:

1. Hoy a las 14:30h meter todo mi capital en JDST (el inverso a la baja), en este momento en preapertura está bajando el 2%. Pero subirá esta tarde JDST el oro bajará con fuerza. Hoy estamos en cuádruple hora bruja, aprovecharán para tirarlo con fuerza. Antes del cierre NY cambiaré todo a todo a JNUG. 

2- Lunes subirá el oro, a última hora haré la venta de JNUG.

3 - Miércoles o jueves meteré nuevamente a la baja JDST, aprovechando el patrón del cártel de tumbar el oro antes del vencimiento mensual.

Sólo he tenido un acierto de mis 22 predicciones, que nadie de validez a esto, sólo quiero manifestar lo que voy a hacer a modo de curiosidad y/o divertimento.

Fernando bórra el post si lo estimas oportuno.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Hoy gano en torno un 15% y la semana que viene, el 22 o 23, me retiro.
> 
> Off off Topic: el comentario siguiente que justifica lo anterior es totalmente inapropiado, no es un foro de especuladores, se sitúa en la frontera del absurdo.
> 
> ...



Charizato... Si haces ese tipo de trades... Te recomiendo busca en goldtadise.com a un tal eagleseagle. Pocas veces falla. Y de paso puedes aprender a ver como lo hace. Bull cross ma 13/34, TSI es lo que más utiliza a corto plazo. 

Un saludo!


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Hoy gano en torno un 15% y la semana que viene, el 22 o 23, me retiro.
> 
> Off off Topic: el comentario siguiente que justifica lo anterior es totalmente inapropiado, no es un foro de especuladores, se sitúa en la frontera del absurdo.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo hace años cuando aprendía a operar en corto, pensé:

- ¡Joder! menuda bicoca, ahora ganaré al subir y al bajar...me forro con 30 tacos fijo.

La realidad fue otra diferente; lo que logré fue aumentar el estrés y dar mayor ganancia a los brokers al aumentar mis transacciones.

A la hora de la verdad, mi balance final, creo que no mejoró, si no que incluso fue peor.


Cuantas menos variables puedas meter en una ecuación, más probable es que obtengas la solución que buscas.

Si estás seguro de que bajará, yo no me pondría corto, yo abriría largo y en físico cuando sepas o pienses que deja de bajar.

Si haces ese movimiento con una perspectiva temporal de por ejemplo 10 años, es muy probable que acabes venciendo al mercado, y finalmente obtengas unos rendimientos muy jugosos, amén de tranquilidad y más tiempo libre.

Tratar de intuir lo que no se puede intuir, por muy "atado" que lo tengamos, nos lleva a un auto convencimiento que nos introduce en una espiral destructiva de medio y largo plazo.

*Charitazo* hagas lo que hagas, no pretendo restarte ilusión, si no todo lo contrario...si no hubiera valientes, el mundo sería aburrido, solo espero que no metas demasiados huevos en una cesta que necesites para hacer la tortilla del mañana.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por aportar, buen viernes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Mar 2017)

Goldtent TA Paradise » NUGT 15 Update @ Charizato mira... Justo acaba de postear acerca de NUGT. 

Para nada recomendable estar en ETF'S apalancados x3 como este durante mucho tiempo... Tan sólo unos días entrar y salir. Nada de semanas. Tienen una caída brutal con el paso del tiempo. Igual que este está UWTI DWTI UVXY DGAZ UGAZ etc.. Tan sólo unos días... 
Saludos!


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Mar 2017)

Ladrillófilo muy interesante goldtadise.com. 

Ciertamente eso si que tengo claro respecto de estos productos y como escribió en cierta ocasión tu admirado Spock: "son para Kamikazes".

Gracias Paketazo útil experiencia. Yo sólo por un tiempo, unos días, recupero y abandono.


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> Te contesto porque, yo que llevo el símbolo de falange como parapeto, me siento bastante cerca del fascismo, aunque mas bien (no me gustan las etiquetas porque el hombre honesto no puede decir que coincida en todo con ninguna de las ideologías existentes...y si lo dice es un hipócrita) me gusta definirlo como NACIONAL SINDICALISMO...que es una de las tendencias vivas dentro de la propia falange española...que fue...y que por desgracia ya no será más.
> 
> Tendréis los que habéis defendido la iniciativa privada y todos los dogmas liberales desconectados de la realidad humana, los cojones a aparecer por aquí después de que los grandes entes empresariales acaben por destruir la sociedad actual???
> 
> ...



Buenas, te veo un poco exaltado para el tipo de hilo al que Fernando nos ha acostumbrado. Vamos por partes, a ver si puedo dar respuesta satisfactoria a todas las cosas que dices, algunas con buen sentido y que puedo llegar a compartir, pero otras me resultan, por decirlo suavemente, tonterías.

Lo primero es lo primero, y es expresar mi incredulidad porque tu digas ser un totalitario falangista, pensaba que eras un totalitario socialista, aunque claro es evidente que el falangismo, el fascismo, y el propio nazismo derivan del socialismo, de sus mismas fuentes.

Pero lo curioso e interesante, al menos para mi, es que es una constante que falangistas, socialistas, nazis, franquistas e incluso marxistas!!! sois en la práctica foril INDISTINGUIBLES.

Y no creo que el problema esté en mi, sino en vosotros. 

Dado el resultado de genocidio y la barbaria de la segunda guerra mundial, que se ha achacado a los colectivistas "de derechas", ser un fascista, no digamos un falangista o un nazi, han perdido toda el glamour que una vez tuvo (si, querido amigo foril, hubi un tiempo en que ser nazi era algo socialmente aceptado, en TODA Europa y América).

Así que la norma es que todos estos grupos, salvo quizás los marxistas (que por razones de estrategia se situaron del bando "bueno" y no fueron vilipendiados de la misma forma), ocultan su ideología como buenamente pueden.

Es más, la mayor parte de colectivistas de derechas responden a los hilos reactivamente, solo se dedican a destruir (o intentarlo) los argumentos de los demás. Y claro, un fascista no puede defender, por ejemplo, que los aranceles son buenos porque el estado es la máxima expresión de lo deseable, lo cual es totalitarismo, sino que intentará defender su eficiencia económica, a pesar de la evidente falsedad de un planteamiento así, como las ventajas comparativas DEMUESTRAN.

Entiendo que siendo asi uno no pueda ir con la bandera fascista por la vida. Y tiene sentido que sea así. Aunque tu puedas creer que algo tiene de bueno ser un totalitario, creo que en realidad no has debido llegar a comprender que significa el totalitarismo. 

Porque los totalitarismos, se mire por donde se mire, y se juzgue como se juzgue, son los DIRECTAMENTE RESPONSABLES de la muerte de unos cuantas decenas de millones de personas, solo en el S. XX.

Han sido estos "ismos" colectivistas los que han afirmado la superioridad del estado sobre el individuo, los que han llegado al poder y lo han usado en la forma en que el poder es usado invariablemente, para expropiar, asesinar, genocidar y liquidar a todos los que no piensan como el. 

Así que en todo caso, sois los colectivistas, marxistas o fascistas (dos caras de la misma moneda), los que deberíais miraros a vosotros mismos y caérseros la cara de vergüenza, habida cuenta del resultado directo de vuestra ideología putrefacta que ha contaminado la razón humana y ha dado alas al estado como nunca antes en la historia humana.


Lo que me rechina a estas alturas es como gente que se dice a si misma falangista, o defensora del totalitarismo monetario como algún caso por este hilo, sea a la vez metalera.

¿Y el día en que el estado decida prohibir vuestra aficción, o utilice la violencia para expropiaros ese oro que razonablemente (y en ejercicio de vuestra *libertad individual*) vais atesorando?

¿Y no estais atesorando precisamente porque el oro os protege contra la inflación causada por las sucesivas expansiones monetarias de fiat que devalúan vuestros (oh, válgame dios que sacrilegio para un colectivista) ahorros?

Si el ahorro y la propiedad (para mi no existe ninguna diferencia sustancial entre propiedad privada de los medios de producción y propiedad privada a secas) son la base del liberalismo, ¿que diantres haceis comprando oro y plata?

Vamos, tamaña hipocresía no la he visto muy a menudo.


Ahora, por el segundo tema, la acusación al liberalismo de provocar todo esto que vemos, y su derivada, la "defensa de las grandes corporaciones".


Bueno, es obvio que a mi nunca jamás nadie en este foro me habrá visto defender a las grandes empresas, al IBEX, o a empresarios amiguetes que juegan con las cartas marcadas ¿no?

¿Y por que?


Porque los que primero atacaron la estructura corporativa del estado fueron los liberales clásicos. Como cualquier instruido en materia e historia económica sabe, fueron liberales los que acusaron al estado de asociarse con los grandes empresarios para explotar a las masas.

Entonces, acusar al "liberal" de semejante desfachatez es propio de ignorantes que desconocen la verdadera naturaleza del liberalismo, y el entorno social en que se originó, y a que elementos atacó, obviamente a las clases privilegiadas de la época, pero también a la asociación entre estado (rey, nobleza, clero) y empresarios.


Todos los clásicos, Smith, Say, Bastiat, etc. atacaron dicha asociación con FIEREZA. Otra cosa es que a los autores que un colectivista pueda leer les interese ocultar este tipo de cosas.

Otra ocongruencia en tu pensamiento. EL estado corporativista es EXACTAMENTE la asociación entre el estado y los empresarios a los que el anterior interesa hacer prosperar. El estado franquista fue el principal creador de monopolios y privilegios arancelarios que tras el evidente fracaso de todas estas politicas llegaron a costar hasta muertes por hambre tan tarde como los cincuenta, que tiene cojones 20 años después de la guerra. Tal es así que de todas aquellas viejas relaciones entre el franquismo y las empresas tenermos actualmente un buen montón de CORPORACIONES que se gestaron, fueron apoyadas, privilegiadas o directamente hechas monopolio por el estado franquista. Y ahora forman parte del IBEX ::


Entonces, pasado este inciso, ¿cual fue el error del liberalismo? ¿Falló en su ataque a las corporaciones? ¿en su búsqueda de igualdad de derechos? ¿en su insistencia por la libertad individual?


NO. Su único y fundamental error fue pensar que la existencia del estado seguiría siendo necesaria para el mantenimiento de la paz y la estabilidad social, los contratos, la defensa o la seguridad. Que el estado mínimo sería suficiente para ello, y que se podría constreñir mediante constituciones (constitucionalismo).

No hay que leer más que la constitucion americana para hacerse una idea de hasta que punto los padres fundadores americanos ODIABAN al estado y a su sociedad con LAS EMPRESAS.

No hay más que leer para saber como durante todo el S.XIX el estado americano, gracias a ese supremo ejemplo de teorías al servicio de la humanidad que representó su Constitución y su Carta de DErechos, pudo evitar la aparición de algo tan simple como el banco central, monopolista de la emisión de moneda desde su aparición y que ha hecho del dólar lo que todos ya sabemos (pérdida de más del 95% de su valor frente al oro).

¿Y como ha ocurrido esto, si hasta en el país más avanzado del mundo, donde primero ocurrió una revolución liberal que triunfó, ha derivado en lo que ahora es?

Fue un proceso simple. Pequeños cambios en la interpretación de la constitución que hicieron que el estado, el gobierno, adquiriera cada vez mayores derechos, frente a los que perdían los individuos.

Como la Constitución es interpretada por personas que forman *parte del estado*, no hay que ser un lince para imaginar de que lado tenderían a dictaminar. Y este proceso ha ido ocurriendo desde practicamente su separación de UK.

Así que el estado, desde los tiempos de los liberales, se ha convertido en un monstruoso leviatán cuyo tamaño y poder han corrompido toda noción de seguridad e iguadad ante la ley. El estado se ha convertido en lo que los liberales temían, y los colectivistas querían (con ciertos matices).


Es posible que los liberales hayan errado en su prescripción, pero desde luego no es su diagnóstico.



Así que no, amigo *******, el estado no solo no es necesario sino que es una de las mayores mostruosidades que existen, que se dedica al saqueo de todo lo que es productivo, que impone trabas y elimina libertades, que criminaliza conductas que, ante todo, no son otra cosa que vicios, es decir, no ejercen violencia sobre otros.


Defender el estado es, en mi opinión, un producto derivado de la ignorancia sobre su significado.


P.S.: Que conste que el término totalitario aplicado a Clapham no iba dedicado en realidad a los de tu clase, sino a los que como el y otros CMs defienden al estado, o mas bien al gobierno, lo cual es una constante en los foros como este.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> ...



Abundando en el mismo asunto, ampliamente comentado en el foro, pero al ser publicado el mismo día y por Bloomberg me parece interesante:

Decisión de la FED => el dólar se debilita => subida de metales; mejor la plata ( "oro del hombre pobre") que está infravalorada, mayor recorrido en un mercado alcista de metales.

"En la actualidad el movimiento de la plata es un goteo, pero podría convertirse en una inundación" 

Silver Seen Climbing Faster Than Gold as Yellen Wakens Bulls - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ciertamente en este hilo, como bien dice kikepm, nos caracterizamos por mantener unos debates donde la opinión puede ser contrapuesta y se procura mantener unos niveles mínimos de corrección en las "formas"... Digo esto para simplemente "recordarlo".

Yo, por ejemplo, he debatido con kikepm en muchas ocasiones sobre el Liberalismo y es conocida mi posición contraria al mismo... pero, esencialmente, en el económico y para NADA en el "otro". Que yo recuerde NUNCA nos hemos extralimitado y hemos procurado defender nuestros postulados desde la "razón" y que, evidentemente, es la "nuestra"...

Y B-R-A-X-T-O-N es un conforero que tiene todos mis respetos y sabe que me gusta su participación en este hilo, ya que aporta desde su particular "enfoque"... Quizás, SÍ que últimamente lo noto un poco "malhumorado", pero bueno cada cual es como es y no hay vuelta de hoja. Sin embargo, debería "reflexionar" sobre lo que comento aquí y es que se puede decir lo MISMO, pero sin cargar en exceso la "tinta"... Entre otras cosas porque sabe hacerlo.

Y daros a los dos las Gracias por vuestros comentarios y que está claro que NO comparto en muchos aspectos, pero me gusta leer aquello que sale desde la libre expresión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2017)

Interesante...

- Demand for physical gold is collapsing

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (18 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Abundando en el mismo asunto, ampliamente comentado en el foro, pero al ser publicado el mismo día y por Bloomberg me parece interesante:
> 
> Decisión de la FED => el dólar se debilita => subida de metales; mejor la plata ( "oro del hombre pobre") que está infravalorada, mayor recorrido en un mercado alcista de metales.
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que no entiendo: si la FED sube tipos, disminuye la masa monetaria, por lo que hay menos dólares circulando, el dólar sube de valor y, por lo tanto, baja el precio de los bienes y servicios ofertados en dólares. Sin embargo, lo que dices es lo contrario, ¿alguien lo aclara?


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo: si la FED sube tipos, disminuye la masa monetaria, por lo que hay menos dólares circulando, el dólar sube de valor y, por lo tanto, baja el precio de los bienes y servicios ofertados en dólares. Sin embargo, lo que dices es lo contrario, ¿alguien lo aclara?



No entiendo bien a dónde queréis llegar con lo de la subida de tipos.

Evidentemente si los tipos en USA se suben, esto aumenta el flujo de capitales hacia los activos referenciados en esa subida (bonos, renta fija...) y no solo en los propios $, si no en la conversión de otras divisas que buscarán la rentabilidad. (los € irán a USA)

Cuando dices que disminuye la masa monetaria ¿a qué te refieres?

¿El dinero circulante efectivo?

¿Presupones que el "ahorro" derivado de esa subida hace que haya menos flujo de capital disponible para las transacciones?

Si vas por ahí, eso no es tan sencillo, pues el dinero que se invierta en bonos o renta fija, no es dinero estático, ya que es efectivamente dinero dinamizador de la economía, pues el efecto multiplicativo sobre la masa monetaria en una subida teórica de tipos, hace que los flujos de capital lleguen a más manos.

Vendría a ser un aumento del crédito.

Todos recordamos en España por ejemplo, cuando los tipos eran altos el crédito se movía más que ahora con los tipos por los suelos, y un factor determinante para ello, es que los tipos altos atraen capital, y ese capital dinamiza la economía, por eso tipos bajos hacen huir el capital y por consiguiente la inversión privada en última instancia.

Los precios de los bienes y servicios están ligados a la demanda, y si ahora tenemos más capital inversor derivado de un incremento del crédito, esto provoca una subida de los mismos.

¿Cuándo se venden más coches, con tipos bajos y poco crédito, o con tipos altos y mucho crédito?

No sé si te referías a lo que he expuesto, pero así a groso modo, es lo que suele pasar, aun que es todo bastante más complicado (hay muchas variables a las que afecta una subida de tipos, por eso no siempre se logra lo que se pretende con las políticas económicas)

un saludo y buen domingo


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Mar 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas, te veo un poco exaltado para el tipo de hilo al que Fernando nos ha acostumbrado. Vamos por partes, a ver si puedo dar respuesta satisfactoria a todas las cosas que dices, algunas con buen sentido y que puedo llegar a compartir, pero otras me resultan, por decirlo suavemente, tonterías.
> 
> Al final te cuento unas cuantas "tonterías" que decis los liberales...como os desenvolvéis con ideas que en la práctica, se ha demostrado son entelequias irrealizables.
> Soy hombre apasionado. No está en mi naturaleza permanecer callado cuando los "hijos de la luz" tachan al resto de necios malhadados...ignorando que su mierda también huele. Y ha llegado a ser un hedor insoportable...
> ...



No me da tiempo a mas...despues sigo...familia y dia del padre obligan...

No te lo tomes a mal amigo Kikemp...en cien años todos calvos...

Buen domingo...continuará...



He editado, añadido ...y terminado.

Pido disculpas a los foreros por mi lenguaje, que a veces es demasiado descarnado...pero me joden los profetas. Si algo he aprendido en este foro es que este mundo es monocolor...todo son grises. No existe el sistema perfecto, ni la ideología perfecta...somos seres humanos e imperfectos por definición.

Cuando escuché cargar a kikemp contra nuestro humorista cubano particular, subido a su pedestal liberal...un gatito se murió dentro de mí.

Sé que soy visceral y vehemente. Espero no haber ofendido a nadie.

Kikemp, ojalá tuviesemos un estado formado por hombres integros e incorruptibles. Entonces verías como SI que mantendría las ambiciones bien embridadas.

El otro día veía una película de Jet Li, Fearless...narra la historia del fundador del Wu-shu...un estilo de boxeo chino que incluye la destreza con las armas. Me gusto mucho.

"El peor enemigo es uno mismo" Hay mucha gente que ha perdido esa batalla. Y por eso por mucho que queramos dotar al sistema de garantías...sea este el que sea...fracasaremos.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## cusbe11 (19 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No entiendo bien a dónde queréis llegar con lo de la subida de tipos.
> 
> Evidentemente si los tipos en USA se suben, esto aumenta el flujo de capitales hacia los activos referenciados en esa subida (bonos, renta fija...) y no solo en los propios $, si no en la conversión de otras divisas que buscarán la rentabilidad. (los € irán a USA)
> 
> ...



El razonamiento que quería aplicar es que tipos de interés más elevados restringen el crédito, ya que el dinero es más caro. Al restringirse el crédito, disminuye la masa monetaria, por lo que cada unidad de moneda vale más y los precios en esa divisa disminuyen. Vamos, que se produce deflación. Es justo lo contrario a lo que persiguen los bancos centrales al bajar los tipos, es decir, generar inflación mediante el aumento de los créditos.

Es decir, tipos bajos hacen los créditos más baratos, se conceden más créditos e incrementan la masa monetaria, lo que genera inflación. Tipos altos hacen los créditos más caros, se conceden menos créditos y decrementan la masa monetaria, lo que genera deflación. Entiendo que ése es el principal efecto que buscan los bancos centrales al fijar los tipos de interés.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El razonamiento que quería aplicar es que tipos de interés más elevados restringen el crédito, ya que el dinero es más caro. Al restringirse el crédito, disminuye la masa monetaria, por lo que cada unidad de moneda vale más y los precios en esa divisa disminuyen. Vamos, que se produce deflación. Es justo lo contrario a lo que persiguen los bancos centrales al bajar los tipos, es decir, generar inflación mediante el aumento de los créditos.
> 
> Es decir, *tipos bajos hacen los créditos más baratos, se conceden más créditos *e incrementan la masa monetaria, lo que genera inflación. Tipos altos hacen los créditos más caros, se conceden menos créditos y decrementan la masa monetaria, lo que genera deflación. Entiendo que ése es el principal efecto que buscan los bancos centrales al fijar los tipos de interés.




¿Tu crees que hoy en día con los tipos al nivel que están, se conceden más créditos privados que hace 10 años?

Te adjunto los créditos hipotecarios en este país desde 2003



Ahora las tasas de Euribor



Un saludo


----------



## amador (19 Mar 2017)

Hola:

Dejo este enlace sobre la plata:

Trump

En el caso del oro, normalmente se recomienda en este foro utilizar el modo "físico" para protección.

Pero en el caso de la plata, con el sobrecoste del IVA y/o el plus que se paga por las monedas, ¿cómo veis invertir en un ETF?

Invertir en plata: ¿Qué ETF es el mejor? - Rankia

En el enlace de arriba se mencionan SLV (el más conocido), AGQ (un apalancado 2x) y parece muy interesante uno denominado USV que parece que reduce mucho los efectos del "contango" para inversiones a largo.

Pues alguna opinión sobre los anteriores, o algo más de info sobre el USV que parece interesante, sería bienvenida.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Mar 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Dejo este enlace sobre la plata:
> 
> ...



Hay una página que cada día recoge información geopolítica del día y qué pasó en el COMEX , la posteé hace unos meses: Harvey Organs DailyGold & Silver Report: https://harveyorganblog.com/

También informa de las variaciones diarias de las toneladas GLD y los millones de onzas SLV, el encabezado de ese apartado siempre comienza con la misma frase:
*"" Con respecto a nuestros dos fondos criminales, el GLD y SLV : ..." *

Sospechoso, ¿no?


----------



## racional (20 Mar 2017)

amador;18998655
Pero en el caso de la plata dijo:


> Invertir en plata: ¿Qué ETF es el mejor? - Rankia[/url]



Los ETF solo para shortear. Nunca long.


----------



## cusbe11 (20 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que hoy en día con los tipos al nivel que están, se conceden más créditos privados que hace 10 años?
> 
> Te adjunto los créditos hipotecarios en este país desde 2003
> 
> ...



Que el BCE no lograse su objetivo al bajar los tipos de interés no implica que no los bajase, principalmente, para incrementar la masa monetaria con el objetivo de generar inflación. El hecho de que los tipos de interés estén en mínimos históricos y que, al mismo tiempo, en España la concesión de hipotecas no esté en máximos históricos obedece a otras causas (paro, bajos salarios, etc.), porque el incremento de la concesión de hipotecas, igual que otros muchos fenómenos estudiados por disciplinas esencialmente "sociales", es multicausal y obedece a motivos complejos e imposibles de reducir, por ejemplo, a un modelo más o menos universal.

De todos modos, vuelvo a insistir en la cuestión suscitada sobre los tipos de interés de la FED y la deflación/inflación. Tal y como yo lo entiendo, subir los tipos de interés reduce la masa monetaria, lo que hace que cada unidad de moneda valga más generando deflación y haciendo que los precios denominados en esa moneda se reduzcan. Sin embargo, se ha planteado lo contrario, así que sería interesante que alguien arrojase algo de luz sobre este asunto.


----------



## xavik (20 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo entiendo, subir los tipos de interés reduce la masa monetaria, lo que hace que cada unidad de moneda valga más generando deflación y haciendo que los precios denominados en esa moneda se reduzcan. Sin embargo, se ha planteado lo contrario, así que sería interesante que alguien arrojase algo de luz sobre este asunto.



Yo creo que en este caso es al contrario. Normalmente intentan acrecentar la inflación bajando tipos, mientras que ahora intentan que no se dispare la inflación subiendolos. Una posible explicación es el descenso de las reservas de los bancos ("excess reserves", línea verde) en la FED. 







Todos los QE anteriores no han creado apenas inflación porque todo lo que se daba a los bancos, estos los volvian a poner en la FED porque no tenían a quién prestarselo (no se fiaban y pensaban que iban a ganar más así, aunque sea poco). Desde hace poco más de un año estas reservas están empezando a bajar, lo que supongo que indica que están realizando nuevos préstamos, creando así inflación. 













La cantidad de estas reservas es brutal y como no tenga cuidado la FED puede haber inflación de 2 dígitos (no lo creo, pues parece que el sistema sigue bastante endeudado, pero quién sabe cómo están realmente los balances de la gente). 

Supongo que por eso han empezado con las subidas de tipos. Si estas subidas hacen estabilizarse o crecer estas reservas y bajar la inflación, dejarán de aumentar tipos. Si no seguirán haciéndolo y con bastante rapidez.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Muy buenas .
> 
> Me llamo Rotem y soy la III personalidad de clapham , aprovecho para mandar un caluroso ( aunque suene a falso ) saludo a tod@s .
> El clapham I , II y IV se ha ido al Publix a comprar helado de Tiramisu asi que dispongo de unos minutos para mi post .
> ...



*NI UN MÍSERO THANK'S*

El problema es que no argumentas, al menos lee el foro y luego escribes lo que quieras; te cito sólo un par de cuestiones, dices: "La demanda de oro fisico esta colapsando , no lo digo yo , salio en Zerohedge" 

Fernando lo puso ayer en este foro, el post #2992, no de Zerohedge sino de sovereignman.
Este es el post original que dices Zerohedge

Demand For Physical Gold Is Collapsing | Zero Hedge 

La noticia es importante, *pero léetela*, si la lees verás que lo dice un comerciante de Singapur, tiene su relevancia y por eso es noticia, pues hace tiempo que no pasaba, pero es un comerciante de Singapur. 

Dices: "No estamos en 1970 ni en las epocas en las que hubo inflacion galopante y los metales cumplian su papel "

Cítame un único post del foro que haya afirmado y argumentado que la tenencia de oro físico es para cubrirte contra la inflación, llevo un año y no lo he leído aún, las razones son muchas y esta entraría en otra más, pero no es la principal.

En fin léete el foro y argumenta mejor y prometo poner un Thank's


----------



## cusbe11 (20 Mar 2017)

xavik dijo:


> *Yo creo que en este caso es al contrario.* Normalmente intentan acrecentar la inflación bajando tipos, mientras que ahora intentan que no se dispare la inflación subiendolos.



Es que eso es lo que yo estoy diciendo. Es decir, estás diciendo lo mismo que yo. Si se bajan los tipos de interés, sube la inflación. O por lo menos eso es lo que (principalmente) se busca, independientemente de que lo consigan. Si se suben los tipos de interés, baja la inflación. Si se suben demasiado, se crea deflación.

Por eso me pareció raro lo que dijo el forero en este post:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Evolución del precio del Oro IV

Es más, si suben los tipos de interés no sólo sube el valor del dólar al disminuir la masa monetaria, disminuyendo así los precios denominados en esa moneda, sino que se incentiva el ahorro en productos que dependen directamente de esos tipos de interés, al ofrecer mayor rentabilidad, por lo que parte de los ahorros abandonan "valores refugio" como los metales preciosos, haciendo que éstos bajen todavía más.

Por lo menos, todo esto es lo que entiendo que debería ocurrir "sobre el papel". Luego en la realidad el tema es mucho más complejo, y además todo está tremendamente manipulado por quienes tienen el poder. Para empezar, como bien dices, la mayoría del dinero creado a base de "medidas de estímulo" de los últimos años está dentro del sistema financiero y en depósitos en los bancos centrales, fabricando así una gigantesca "trampa al solitario" entre el estado y la banca a base apuntes contables y de deuda, por lo que no ha ido a parar a la "economía real".

Al final es lo de siempre: se pide libre mercado (con lo que estoy de acuerdo) pero cuando se trata del que posiblemente es el producto más importante de todos (la moneda), todo está intervenido y depende del politburó, igual que cuando se trata de sectores "especiales" como la banca. Es decir, libre mercado excepto para lo que les interesa. Luego se culpa de las crisis y las burbujas al capitalismo y al libre mercado.

Supongo que, si lo que digo es así, se avecina una buena época para comprar metales preciosos, mientras las masas se creen el cuento de que la economía mundial está mejorando y hasta que revienten las trampas que antes he mencionado. Que podrán reventar dentro de 1 año o de 5 años, pero está claro que todas estas manipulaciones a la economía acabarán generando sus efectos. Y, como digo, le echarán la culpa al capitalismo y al libre mercado, por lo que los políticos venderán que hace falta todavía más control del estado (y de los propios políticos) en la economía. Y las masas aplaudirán con las orejas.


----------



## xavik (20 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que yo estoy diciendo. Es decir, estás diciendo lo mismo que yo. Si se bajan los tipos de interés, sube la inflación. O por lo menos eso es lo que (principalmente) se busca, independientemente de que lo consigan. Si se suben los tipos de interés, baja la inflación. Si se suben demasiado, se crea deflación.



Vale,creo que no te entendí. Pensaba que no entendias por qué habia inflación si han subido los tipos de interés. Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con ese mensaje.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Que el BCE no lograse su objetivo al bajar los tipos de interés no implica que no los bajase, principalmente, *para incrementar la masa monetaria con el objetivo de generar inflación*. El hecho de que los tipos de interés estén en mínimos históricos y que, al mismo tiempo, en España la concesión de hipotecas no esté en máximos históricos obedece a *otras causas (paro, bajos salarios, etc*.), porque el incremento de la concesión de hipotecas, igual que otros muchos fenómenos estudiados por disciplinas esencialmente "sociales", es multicausal y obedece a motivos complejos e imposibles de reducir, por ejemplo, a un modelo más o menos universal.
> 
> De todos modos, vuelvo a insistir en la cuestión suscitada sobre los tipos de interés de la FED y la deflación/inflación. *Tal y como yo lo entiendo, subir los tipos de interés reduce la masa monetaria, lo que hace que cada unidad de moneda valga más generando deflación y haciendo que los precios denominados en esa moneda se reduzcan.* Sin embargo, se ha planteado lo contrario, así que sería interesante que alguien arrojase algo de luz sobre este asunto.



La UE como sabemos todos está imitando a medio mundo con políticas monetarias expansivas (ahora mola llamarlas flexibilización cuantitativa), ya solo ese factor y a los niveles que se están haciendo, desestabilizan cualquier otro factor de las ecuaciones macroeconómicas, pues nunca antes se había realizado a los niveles que se está haciendo.

Si todos los países "potentes" lo hacen, presuponemos que esto provoca un efecto depreciador en la moneda que lo ejecuta...o sea, que como inversión privada se busca la moneda más escasa dados unos tipos de interés idénticos o similares.

Tenemos dólares emitidos a espuertas durante años, y sin embargo se mantiene fuerte y sano, si encima aumentamos los tipos en USA, la demanda de $ se incrementa por parte de las fuerzas que equilibran los sistemas oferta demanda monetaria.

Tu hablas de deflación derivada de un aumento del poder monetario del $...sin duda el $ ha aumentado en poder por ser la divisa "mágica", si cualquier otra nación (China por ejemplo), hace lo mismo, logra un efecto inverso a lo que tu comentas...inflación de precios.

¿USA está en deflación de precios?...¿o lo estará?...ahí no soy yo quién pueda afirmar dicha máxima con rotundidad.

Yo no creo que en USA una subida de tipos traiga deflación, creo que si pudiéramos meter todas las variables relevantes en la ecuación, la subida de tipos es una manera de distribuir el $ como reserva de valor por medio mundo sobre todo a nivel depósitos y bonos, y eso, a su vez, hace que las QE emitidas a "saco", se diluyan por todos los "espabilados" que consideran al $ una fuente inagotable de poder y valor.

Sinceramente, creo que estas subidas de tipos van a lograr el efecto opuesto en cuanto los mercados se reequilibren.

Como dato, a nosotros los oreros de fe, el oro nos sale más caro medido en $, y eso por ejemplo no es deflactar el precio del oro, si no todo lo contrario...otro ejemplo es el petróleo, o el propio Dow jones, que tras subir tipos debería ir en sentido inverso a lo que está haciendo.

Repito lo mismo, de esto se puede hacer toda una ponencia y no es nada sencillo de explicar "a grosso modo", pues cada vez que tocamos "A", varia "B", "C", y al variar "B,C"...hacen varias el resto del abecedario.

¿saben lo que están haciendo?

Te aseguro que no, solo están tratando de mantener el chiringuito abierto el mayor tiempo posible, aun que sea creando una inflación ficticia y artificial.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar y por vuestro tiempo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes los debates que he seguido estos últimos días, y como andaba bastante ocupado pues no he podido intervenir en ellos como me hubiera gustado...

Así que sobre el último debate daré mi opinión al respecto y que es muy resumida porque tampoco da para más...

Vamos a ver, hay dos conceptos que debemos diferenciar bien y que se suelen asociar cuando NO debiera ser así, máxime cuando se está viviendo lo que se está viviendo... ¿A qué me refiero? Pues, el DINERO es una variable y la RIQUEZA otra bien distinta. Es decir, si el DINERO sirve para generar RIQUEZA REAL ya cumpliría con su cometido, pero si ese DINERO permanece dentro del circuito financiero y genera una "Riqueza ETÉREA" pues nos encontramos con que NO tiene utilidad más que para unos cuantos y que son bien pocos... pero para NADA en la Economía REAL.

Y adjunto un artículo bastante "explicativo"...

- ¿Cuánto dinero hay en el mundo? | Dinero Positivo

Bien, destaca como el EFECTIVO es MÍNIMO y aún así se lo quieren "cargar"... aunque ya sabemos porqué. También es curioso observar como el Oro es un activo más "abundante" si diferenciamos lo que es REAL de lo que es "AIRE"... Y luego sólo hace falta observar la cantidad de "activos" que éste contiene.

En fin, para los que estén más interesados en este tema pueden leer acerca de la Oferta monetaria y la Base monetaria, aunque ésto parece que pertenece al "pasado", al menos desde mi punto de vista.

# Charizato21: Cuando se espera más Inflación alta, los precios del Oro suelen adelantarse al proceso inflacionario o era así en el "pasado"...

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2017)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo y que entronca de alguna manera con lo que estamos comentando por aquí...

- Why is gold still above $1,200 despite strong dollar? - Khaleej Times

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Está claro que el desencuentro entre Alemania y EE.UU. es cada vez más profundo...

- Merkel calla la deuda alemana con la OTAN. La sumisión germana a EEUU toca fondo

Saludos.


----------



## Metalcuck (21 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Está claro que el desencuentro entre Alemania y EE.UU. es cada vez más profundo...
> 
> - Merkel calla la deuda alemana con la OTAN. La sumisión germana a EEUU toca fondo
> 
> Saludos.



Le guste o no Merkel va a tener que pagar,la alternativa,quedarse sin otan es mucho más cara,y más si encima de eso quiere seguir con su narrativa antirusa al igual que suecia o básicamente todos los países de la ex unión soviética, los cuales prefieren la seguridad ante rusia que los euros alemanes,así pues Alemania si quiere seguir con su lebensraumpolitik deberá rascarse el bolsillo más del 2% para poner soldados.
Por otra parte no hace tanto se estaba hablando de como querían montar un ejército europeo (imagino que liderado por Alemania asique quizás por ahí van los tiros...)entre eso y según lei (siento no poner links)que querían nuevas leyes a nivel europeo contra la posesión de armas en vez de centrarse en el tráfico de armas ilegales,que es bestia, y están armando se células islamist as como setas(como todo el mundo sabe todos los terroristas tenian licencias y habian pasado los test psicologicos pertinentes para esa tenencia,no simplemente pasado armas a través de ex repúblicas yugoslava o por las mismas vías del tráfico de personas)cada vez europa me da más miedo y tengo más ganas de que se hunda esta monstruosidad...

Un arsenal de 12.000 armas
Véase como solo mencionan su venta a traficantes de armas.
Y al fin 2 meses más tarde cuando ya está más muerta y calmada la cosa
Intervenido un arsenal con más de 10.000 armas de guerra en Bizkaia, Girona y Cantabria | España | EL PAÍS
Por no mencionar los cientos de armas requisados en mezquitas y otros lugares con muy diversos orígenes pero un mismo destino ...pero si,esos cazadores con sus escopetas...asustando conejos,y esos malditos europeos con sus licencias de armas...si no hay nada que temer,cada vez odio más europa y me gusta más eeuu.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Metalcuck: Bueno, bueno... Yo NO confiaría tanto en la capacidad de la OTAN para enfrentar a Rusia en el frente europeo. Vamos, en "Plata": No sé si sería un "paseo" para los rusos, pero casi... Y, en lo que a mí respecta, España estaría mejor fuera de esa "Alianza" que NO tiene ningún sentido en nuestro país.

Y aunque ya hemos comentado en este hilo los "motivos" por los cuales Trump podría haber accedido a la Casa Blanca, NO es menos cierto que ese "personaje" es un IMPRESENTABLE y puede provocar grandes problemas a nivel geopolítico y sino al tiempo...

Bueno, lo que está sucediendo en Europa, especialmente en la zona Euro, es el simple reflejo de una DECADENCIA que se va acentuando, ni más ni menos... No es menos cierto que mucha culpa de ello la tenemos los propios europeos que hemos fomentado unas políticas que han traído estos "lodos"... Y es que hace tiempo que la gente se ha olvidado de abrir los libros de Historia y ver qué ha sucedido en el pasado, al menos para aprender y prevenir un "poquito"...

Y dejo un buen artículo y que amplia lo que enlacé hace pocos días... En fin, "alguno" se apresuro a dar por buenos unos datos que hay que ver en su auténtica "dimensión"... Y es que la consideración de qué es DINERO es muy distinta entre Occidente y... ¡Oriente!

- Trump Market Euphoria Impacts Precious Metals Demand: Plummets In West, Surges In East

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2017)

Interesante...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/16532-trump-la-aclaracion

Saludos.


----------



## Metalcuck (22 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Metalcuck: Bueno, bueno... Yo NO confiaría tanto en la capacidad de la OTAN para enfrentar a Rusia en el frente europeo. Vamos, en "Plata": No sé si sería un "paseo" para los rusos, pero casi... Y, en lo que a mí respecta, España estaría mejor fuera de esa "Alianza" que NO tiene ningún sentido en nuestro país.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, quizás puede ser que la confianza ganada por los mercados occidentales se corresponda con el temor en los orientales debido a Trump queriendo iniciar una guerra del opio... en modo hardcore (sin opio) la verdad esque eeuu se encuentra en una situación parecida a su predecesor inglés con china,de momento en vez de opio les cuelan verdes dólares pero creo que el opio era más seguro.

En mi opinión los rusos están muy bien sobre el papel(muchos muchos tanques y muchas muchas cosas) pero básicamente son reclutas cutrecillos que necesitan "voluntarios"léase chechenos o spetsnaz para sacarles las castañas más a menudo de lo que parece,no niego que puedan avanzar rápido en un gran frente pero...dudo que llegasen a pasearse(muchos países del Este no son tan blandos como los occidentales y en Polonia hay bastante gente metida en milicias y organizaciones paramilitares que les guardan bastante rencor asique tendrían algo de resistencia.

Y sin duda si,españa debería estar lejos de la OTAN, suecia me gustaba,sin la otan y sin mojarse ni de uno ni de otros,neutralidad armada tipo suiza y así te aseguras de que nadie te moleste que a la hora de la verdad todos te darán regalos para que te unas a ellos,pero cuando más brillo España fue durante la primera guerra mundial viendo como se pegaban otros y con la única preocupación de no poder crear suficientes exportaciones en un mercado dispuesto a pagar lo que sea y imposible de saturar.

Los libros de historia por suerte en formato papel al menos no cambian, y aún estoy a la espera de encontrar otra nación o tiempo donde una moneda se haya devaluado tanto,este respaldada por nada más allá de la fe y eso se mantenga en el tiempo,quien sabe quizás como nunca antes habían habido medios de comunicación masivos,buen transporte y tan buen rollo global quizás puedan mantener el tinglado de las Fiat currencies un tiempo pero...históricamente sería también interesante de ver.

Con el traer una cultura agresiva y pacificarla a base de regalos dentro de tus fronteras,sin dudas creo que nos traerá grandes dosis de diversión ahora que cuando se sumen las dos cosas y se vaya a la basura el garito de la economia teniendo a esa gente que ya sin regalos dan problemillas...puede que el precio del oro suba pero el del plomo alcanzará también máximos, asique por eso cada día me gusta más america,ahí hay libertad de guardar metales oro plata hierro y plomo.

Discrepo con lo de Trump, cuanto más leo sobre el mejor me cae,la cantidad de lágrimas derramadas por su elección y el origen de esas lágrimas bien valen algunos momentos de vergüenza ajena ala humanidad en general (ejemplo Hillary recibiendo millones de Qatar y los saudíes, básicamente del ISISbank y acabar perdiendo,eso para mi no tiene precio,saber que perdieron millones que podría usar financiando otras cosas...)

Un saludo

Y una preguntilla ahora que ha salido el tema de oriente a ver si alguien me sabe profetiza y hacer de pitonisa lola un poco,como veis a Japón? tienen una deuda en comparación con el GDP mayor que Grecia. Sin embargo no hay atisbo de nubes negras ni nada,simplemente deuda sobre deuda y vuelta a la deuda y ahí siguen imprimiendo por imprimir y todos tan felices oiga.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2017)

Hola, Metalcuck: No sé hasta qué punto estás al tanto en cuanto a información militar "actualizada", pero yo SÍ que lo estoy porque ando suscrito a las principales publicaciones que existen de este tipo a nivel extranjero y, por tanto, occidentales... Bien, son MAYORITARIAS las opiniones de expertos que indican que la OTAN NO tiene NADA que hacer contra Rusia en una confrontación bélica en EUROPA.

Te voy a dejar un simple ejemplo de BÁSICA: Hasta la fecha los países de la OTAN disponen de poco más de 300 armas tácticas nucleares contra las más de 5.000 que puede oponer Rusia. Y ya no hace falta que entre a comparar el armamento "convencional"...

Mira, Metalcuck, yo SIEMPRE he sido contrario a la Administración Obama, por tanto a quien iba a ser su continuadora, es decir Hillary Clinton, pero también tenía claro que en las elecciones americanas los dos candidatos eran lo PEOR de lo PEOR, por tanto... A favor de Trump estaba que la clase media americana estaba hasta los HUEVOS y optó por buscar un "cambio" y que ya veremos si va a ser así...

De momento, Trump estaba bajando su popularidad a marchas forzadas. Te dejo un mero ejemplo, aunque con las naturales reservas y es que ya sabemos la "confianza" que nos ofrecen las encuestas en la actualidad...

- www.cnbc.com/2017/03/19/president-t...ps-further-as-americans-eye-key-policies.html

Respecto a lo que preguntas, en el pasado coloqué en estos hilos bastante información en la que se observa el paralelismo que existe entre el Denario romano y el USD, aunque la degradación de éste último está tremendamente acelerada en relación a la moneda romana.

Y sobre Japón pues NADA que NO estemos observando en la mayoría de los países "avanzados" donde convivir con una Deuda monstruosa es lo más natural del mundo... Lo más lógico es que dure mientras el Imperio pueda mantener al USD "vivo" y cuando no sea así vendrá el "Efecto Dominó" y no creo que haya que añadir nada más.

Aprovecho para dejaros este artículo "metalero"...

- Gold Pushes Higher As U.S. Dollar Under More Pressure | Kitco News

Y ¡Ojo! a la debilidad que se está percibiendo en el Índice del Dólar y que ha perdido, aunque sea de momento, el nivel de los 100.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Mar 2017)

Asuntos altamente interesantes de estos días

1. Lawrence Williams: "Rusia añade otras 9,33 toneladas a sus reservas de oro en Febrero"

LAWRIE WILLIAMS: Russia adds another 9.33 tonnes to its gold reserves in February

2. Lawrence Williams: "Las reservas de oro de Rusia podrían superar a las de China este año"

LAWRIE WILLIAMS: Russia

3. James Turk en King World News dice que los fuertes aumentos de la semana pasada indican un cambio de tendencia en el oro/plata

James Turk

Presenta este curioso análisis técnico a muy largo plazo:







4. US presionando al FMI que se aleje de los continuos rescates a Grecia; si no lo hacen en julio habrá un grave problema en Europa.

US Pressures IMF to Walk Away From Greece: Déjà Vu, All Over Again | MishTalk

5. Una curiosidad de algunas diferencias al oeste del océano atlántico:

"""La Fed de Nueva York, como parte de su encuesta de expectativas de los consumidores , ha comenzado a publicar las respuestas a preguntas sobre la fragilidad financiera. El estudio encontró que alrededor del 67% de los entrevistados afirmaron que no era probable que pudieran hacer frente a un pago de emergencia de $ 2.000 en un mes, ¡casi el 33% dijo que no era probable!""

One-third of Americans say they

6. Andy Hoffman publicaba ayer algo realmente impactante

Los gobiernos extranjeros se están deshaciendo de los bonos del Tesoro. Las señales están llegando desde todos los lados. Los datos del Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos apunta a ello.El Banco Popular de China lo detalla en sus publicaciones sobre reservas de divisas. Japón también ha comenzado a vender bonos del Tesoro. Arabia Saudita, el habilitador del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva mundial, también ha estado descargando.

















Indica que se debe a que estos gobiernos se han dado cuenta de que en algún momento se producirá la última devaluación del dólar y la destrucción masiva de la riqueza y que el dinero tiene que salir en silencio lentamente de los dólares y adquirir oro y materias primas.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10597658466H11690&redirect=False


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2017)

En caso de una guerra NATO - Rusia, aparte de que estaríamos posiblemente ante el inicio del fin de la humanidad como hoy la conocemos, el PRIMERO EN CAER seria Europa. Ni tan siquiera un país neutral como Suiza se salvaría de la quema. Geo-estrategicamente hablando Europa debería mirar hacia otro lado. Mientras Europa siga siendo el panyuelo usano, seguira primera en las casas de apuestas.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Mar 2017)

Muy recomendable el análisis de Unai Gaztulamendi del 19/03 

Pego el último párrafo:


En fin, que esta situación tiene que resolverse de una u otra forma:

Los Managed Money vomitando sus largos a marchas forzadas en la siguiente buena caída que los COMMs estén preparando (esto ha sido así habitualmente en situaciones similares)
No hay caída sino subida. Y algún COMM sufre, acorralado. Acrecentando su problema al tener que cubrir sus cortos comprando y presionando el precio todavía más al alza.
La opción 2. nunca ha pasado, especialmente con estos niveles de posiciones abiertas.

Si me obligas, apuntándome con una pistola, apuesto por la 1. Quizás asociada a una cada bursátil, como en 2008 y anteriores, donde el metal siempre inicialmente baja con la renta variable.

*Será el momento de acumulación final.*

COT Semana 11: Focus en la Plata | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## el juli (22 Mar 2017)

Creo que CHF puede no ser una buena moneda refugio porque Suiza es un país muy pequeño, con un comercio dependiente de Europa al 90%, ya están muy jodidos por la revalorización de CHF y necesitan a toda costa una relación con EUR más o menos de EURCHF=1.20, que es la que mantuvieron artificialmente mucho tiempo.

Concretando, lo que quiero decir es que los suizos no se pueden permitir que el CHF valga mucho más que el EUR....o quienes lo sustituyan...

En caso de debacle de un día para otro (fin de semana...), puede ser mejor tener chf, pero en el largo plazo, siempre van a ir buscando eurchf=1,1 o 1,2

Espero no haber dicho muchas tonterías


----------



## xavik (22 Mar 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Creo que CHF puede no ser una buena moneda refugio porque Suiza es un país muy pequeño, con un comercio dependiente de Europa al 90%, ya están muy jodidos por la revalorización de CHF y necesitan a toda costa una relación con EUR más o menos de EURCHF=1.20, que es la que mantuvieron artificialmente mucho tiempo.
> 
> Concretando, lo que quiero decir es que los suizos no se pueden permitir que el CHF valga mucho más que el EUR....o quienes lo sustituyan...
> 
> ...



La cagaron en el 2000 cuando dejaron el patrón oro.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2017)

No se si ya se ha puesto por aqui, pero por si las moscas, para que nadie pique:

Too good to be true: Swiss

No se puede comprar un Patek Philippe a precio de Casio...

++++++++++++++++++

Por otro lado, Venezuela enviando oro a suiza para.... refinar? :fiufiu:

This Is How Venezuela Exported 12.5 Tonnes Of Gold To Switzerland On March 8, 2016 Via Paris | Zero Hedge


+++++++++++++++++++

Y que pensais de este articulo,

¿Qué tienen en común el patrón oro y el euro?

en concreto de esta frase:

“Ni en el patrón oro ni en euro se pueden aplicar políticas monetarias ni fiscales ni de tipo de cambio”


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Creo que CHF puede no ser una buena moneda refugio porque Suiza es un país muy pequeño, con un comercio dependiente de Europa al 90%, ya están muy jodidos por la revalorización de CHF y necesitan a toda costa una relación con EUR más o menos de EURCHF=1.20, que es la que mantuvieron artificialmente mucho tiempo.
> 
> Concretando, lo que quiero decir es que los suizos no se pueden permitir que el CHF valga mucho más que el EUR....o quienes lo sustituyan...
> 
> ...



Si nos centramos en el fiat, aquí la pregunta clave podría ser:

¿Cuál es menos mierda que los demás?

Bueno, si pensamos que el poder de una divisa lo representa el país que la respalda, pues la cosa está bien jodida.

USA era una buena opción durante años, independientemente de las fluctuaciones, el $ tenía el respaldo de una nación potente, que emitía deuda, pero que generaba riqueza...todo se fue torciendo, ya que el "dulce" de emitir deuda sin contrapartida económica ganó la batalla, y ahora el $ es una patata caliente que quizá mañana todos rehúyan. 

Libra: Líbranos del mal señor... demasiadas dudas y burbujas en la city 

CHF: Bueno, los suizos tienen muchas cosas, y casi todas buenas, y no viene de ahora...lo que sucede es que las grandes multinacionales suizas "que no son pocas", en caso de desbandada mundial van a sufrir tanto o más que el resto, pues el comercio interior suizo es una anécdota comparado con lo que se mueve de puertas hacia fuera.

¿aguantaría el CHF una crisis de divisas global?

Sin devaluar la moneda al compas del resto, evidentemente no.

Y no tengo casi dudas de que esa devaluación iría a la par con el € y con el $, pues la neutralidad de los suizos es en casi todo, menos en las finanzas. Ellos saben perfectamente quien les calienta la sopa.

Australia, Canadá...periferia del € y del $...no nos sirve más que para especular.

China: Sálvese quién pueda de invertir su patrimonio en algo tan manipulado y controlado por, y para el estado.

¿Nórdicos?...no está del todo mal, sin embargo en crisis global sus exportaciones, sobre todo petrolíferas se verían muy mermadas y su moneda lo pasaría igual de mal, o incluso peor que el resto.

¿con que coño nos quedamos?

Yo personalmente con la que compre la barra de pan...pero tampoco con muchas, y el resto...pues bastantes pistas vamos dejando por el camino como para que mañana venga alguno al foro a decirnos que con 100.000€ no le da ni para un kilo de garbanzos.

De momento estamos muy lejos de una situación así, pero si los acontecimientos se precipitasen , calculo que no harían falta más de dos años para que todo se pusiera patas arriba.

Las señales serían claras, y los "oreros" las tenemos bien presente, la principal como todos sabemos, es el precio del oro/plata. Mientras esté contenido (por debajo de máximos históricos), no hay nada que temer...eso sí, cuando salga disparado a ver quién es el guapo capaz de comprar algo con un mercado tan limitado y fácil de desabastecer (ya no entro en obstrucciones burocráticas)

Un saludo y recordadlo siempre...el papel es papel, y el limbo es el limbo... y yo duermo sobre mi colchón.

Buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Habría que profundizar en lo que manifiesta la Sra. Roldán, pero así a "grosso modo" tampoco aporta soluciones "creíbles"... Hombre, la "posibilidad" SIEMPRE existe cuando hay interés REAL en llegar a una SOLUCIÓN, tanto en esto como en todo... perooooo claro que aquí habría que reformar todo el Sistema monetario internacional y eso entiendo que implica también un RESET y vuelta a comenzar... La pregunta del millón: ¿Están o estarían por la labor? Me temo que NO y, además, estamos viviendo una situación más crítica de lo que la masa podría "digerir" si acaba estallando.

# paketazo: Sabias palabras y avaladas por lo que nos cuenta la Historia... Y tampoco creo que NADIE pueda cambiar su curso NATURAL...

Y dejo esto para aquellos que gustan de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Enfoque - España: ¿burbuja de deuda? - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Mar 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Y que pensais de este articulo,
> 
> ¿Qué tienen en común el patrón oro y el euro?
> 
> ...



Vaya por delante que lo mío es el arte contemporáneo pero dos apuntes:

Según el artículo la sra Roldan es una estudiante pre-doctoral, con un contrato hiperprecario en la UB esto lo digo yo y pienso ¿habiendo tantísimos grandes economistas de todas las tendencias porqué sacan a esta sra?- . La sra. Roldan desconozco que investigará y en que escuela econoómica se sitúa, pero el artículo no llega a divulgación, no dice más que obviedades, cosa tampoco extraña del diario más monárquico del estado del que dicen que el 12% de los suscriptores lo hacen por el crucigrama de Fortuny; ¡Ah! Yo también lo leo.

Vamos al tema:

“*Ni en el patrón oro* ni en euro se pueden aplicar políticas monetarias ni fiscales ni de tipo de cambio”


*Ni en el patrón oro… * Cojo los argumentos de la perspectiva de aquellos que defienden el patrón oro, la Teoría del ciclo económico de la Escuela Austríaca: está claro que si el dinero está respaldado por activos reales (patrón oro, metales preciosos, …) y los bancos coeficiente 100% de reservas, ya pasó en Suiza, los gobiernos/BCE/FED/FMI no podrían crear dinero fiduciario para recaudar.

*Ni el euro … *Tal como está diseñado actualmente el Euro, es una moneda extranjera, no existe soberanía monetaria, no hay margen de maniobra para realizar políticas económicas..

En resumen una obviedad.


----------



## alicate (22 Mar 2017)

" no se puede cambiar por bienes , es dificil de guardar , no es troceable "

Si esque en este mundo tié q´habe de tó


----------



## fff (22 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El oro no se come , *no se puede cambiar por bienes* , no es enviable electronicamente , *es facil de falsificar* , *es dificil de guardar* , *no es troceable* y *un largo etc que lo hacen la peor de las inversiones* .
> Es liquido ? Si , mientras sea legal su convertivilidad . Y como es obligatorio , repito , obligatorio , cambiar el oro por una moneda de curso legal , si esta posibilidad ya no existe , entonces , *el oro vale cero*
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



Cómo te vamos a dar Thanks por decir estas tonterías????
PD: Por cierto, hasta se puede comer, pero yo no lo recomendaria...

Allá cada uno con su película ::


----------



## Metalcuck (22 Mar 2017)

alicate dijo:


> " no se puede cambiar por bienes , es dificil de guardar , no es troceable "
> 
> Si esque en este mundo tié q´habe de tó



Y los coches son una inversión pues no pierden valor...de to tiene que haber,de to...
Mira que podría haber tirado por el camino de decir hablidades 

(ejemplo hacer zapatos,trabajar el cuero etc,pero no,ahora la mejor inversión es...tener zapatos,joder si al final mi mujer va a ser mejor inversora que todos nosotros juntos...)

Yo intento leer de todo,y prefiero que me lleven la contraria pero ni me gusta el tono ni el rollo que se trae de todos pasareis hambre...e iluminado,es como una pesima interpretacion de zaratustra hablando en un tono extraño asique...que bonito queda todo con el botón de ignorar:rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En resumen : guste o no , la unica riqueza que existe es la riqueza tangible que tenga algun valor de uso



Gracias a esa forma de pensar, jamás, y repito *jamás* serás un ser humano rico.

Todos los que ya lo son, entienden perfectamente a lo que me refiero.

Un saludo y buenas tardes/noches a todos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Mar 2017)

*¿QUÉ OPINAIS?
*
COT Semana 11: Focus en la Plata | Unai Gaztelumendi

Unai plantea dos posibles escenarios ¿por cual de ellas os decantáis?

Situación:
Unai explica como funciona el asunto del papel, como se hace la manipulación.

Señala que en el último informe del COT hay 100,000 contratos a cortos en plata, record histórico. Indica que los que realmente importan en el informe son los COMM, los Commercial – las entidades que utilizan los contratos de futuros principalmente como cobertura de riesgo –. Dentro de estos JPMorgan es el que más cortos tiene en plata en el COMEX, una 35% sobre un 65% del resto; el que ha ido acumulando una cantidad enorme de físico.

"Si la situación se tensa algún COMM sufrirá acorralado; acrecentando su problema al tener que cubrir sus cortos, comprando y presionando el precio todavía más al alza" y escribe en relación a la caída del famoso fondo creado por dos premios nobel de economía, LCTM : 


“”Es cuestión de tiempo el que se enfrenten unos a otros por la poca tarta que queda. Lo bueno de estos sociópatas es que no tienen reparos en destruirse unos a otros. Como la puñalada a Lehman, dejándole caer por no haber contribuido en el rescate de Long-Term Capital Management (Lehman no estaba tan expuesto).””


Escenarios

*1º Fuerte caída de los metales inminente, arrastrar al resto y cubrir los cortos. 

2º No hay caída sino subida (enfrentamiento entre ellos). *

*¿QUÉ OPINAIS?
*

Yo me decanto por la primera, fuerte corrección, no pueden dejar caer al otro gran COMM: "Goldman Sachs", más siendo de facto actualmente el verdadero gobierno usano.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> *¿QUÉ OPINAIS?
> *
> Escenarios
> 
> ...




Yo me decanto por un lateral con oscilaciones de un +-10% para la plata y +-4% para el oro.

De este modo, los contratos abiertos en papel tienen margen de irse cerrando o rolando al siguiente vencimiento, permitiendo siempre manipular el precio hacia el lado que convenga y salir airoso.

Si hubiera una gran volatilidad no tendrían margen de cerrar con ganancias los contratos en papel, y nadie es tan tonto como para manipular en su propia contra los mercados que maneja el mismo.

Cierro contratos papel con beneficio, y una parte lo destino a aumentar las reservas de metal físico en mis bóvedas.

Así, todo seguirá igual, la gente se aburrirá, y nosotros seguiremos acumulando algo de chatarra para contemplarla los días lluviosos.

Buenas noches, y hasta mañana.


----------



## racional (22 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo me decanto por un lateral con oscilaciones de un +-10% para la plata y +-4% para el oro.
> 
> De este modo, los contratos abiertos en papel tienen margen de irse cerrando o rolando al siguiente vencimiento, permitiendo siempre manipular el precio hacia el lado que convenga y salir airoso.
> 
> ...



Asi esi, eso esta pasando y puede seguir pasando durante años y años.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2017)

Y durante años y años... TODOS CALVOS, es decir a tpc... "racional" sigue sin atinar, aunque ya puestos tenemos otro "ejemplar" PEOR...


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Habría que profundizar en lo que manifiesta la Sra. Roldán, pero así a "grosso modo" tampoco aporta soluciones "creíbles"... Hombre, la "posibilidad" SIEMPRE existe cuando hay interés REAL en llegar a una SOLUCIÓN, tanto en esto como en todo... perooooo claro que aquí habría que reformar todo el Sistema monetario internacional y eso entiendo que implica también un RESET y vuelta a comenzar... La pregunta del millón: ¿Están o estarían por la labor? Me temo que NO y, además, estamos viviendo una situación más crítica de lo que la masa podría "digerir" si acaba estallando.
> 
> ...



Quien es ese cantante del chaleco? Como van centeno y el barba a debatir con esos dos cantamañanas? No se entiende como permitieron la encerrona. Por lo menos que les pongan a alguien que esté capacitado para rebatirles, si es eso posible. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 23:18 ----------




fff dijo:


> Cómo te vamos a dar Thanks por decir estas tonterías????
> PD: Por cierto, hasta se puede comer, pero yo no lo recomendaria...
> 
> Allá cada uno con su película ::



Hace poco fui a una de las mejores pastelerías de mi bimilenaria villa del norte a comprar una tarta de chocolate y, cuando fui a pagar, me metieron un sablazo considerable. La tontería de no quedar como un pobrete y el no entender de tartas me hizo aflojar la mosca sin rechistar. 

Cuando llegué a casa de mi madre y desenvolví la tarta comprobé que llevaba encima una pequeña lámina de oro. 

Quedé como un gilipollas delante de la familia y fui yo el único que se la comió. 

Este invierno no cogí ningún catarro. 

Todavía no entiendo de qué demonio va esto.


----------



## amador (22 Mar 2017)

La Unión Europea publica una lista de los aditivos alimentarios permitidos acompañados de sus correspondientes códigos de identificación. En dicha lista aparecen varios metales considerados como colorantes alimenticios: el oro (E-175), la plata (E-174), el titanio (E-171 o dióxido de titanio) y el aluminio (E-173). Para el aluminio en concreto, aunque su uso como aditivo está permitido, al parecer la Autoridad Europea de Seguridad Alimentaria (EFSA, en sus siglas inglesas) se plantea que la cantidad considerada como tolerable de aluminio que una persona ingiere podría superar la cantidad de un miligramo por kilo de masa corporal a la semana. 

Luego está el oro y la plata en forma coloidal, a los que se atribuyen propiedades germicidas, antioxidantes e incluso de reforzamiento del sistema inmune, pero no hay muchas evidencias científicas consistentes. 

Malo no es, se puede probar.

Saludos





Kovaliov dijo:


> Hace poco fui a una de las mejores pastelerías de mi bimilenaria villa del norte a comprar una tarta de chocolate y, cuando fui a pagar, me metieron un sablazo considerable. La tontería de no quedar como un pobrete y el no entender de tartas me hizo aflojar la mosca sin rechistar.
> 
> Cuando llegué a casa de mi madre y desenvolví la tarta comprobé que llevaba encima una pequeña lámina de oro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo me decanto por un lateral con oscilaciones de un +-10% para la plata y +-4% para el oro.
> 
> De este modo, los contratos abiertos en papel tienen margen de irse cerrando o rolando al siguiente vencimiento, permitiendo siempre manipular el precio hacia el lado que convenga y salir airoso.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches:

Paketazo interesante apreciación, de acuerdo, considerarías la opción 1 pero sin brusquedades. 

Me surge una duda cómo van a conseguir ese lateral y las oscilaciones de aquí a fin de mes. Tenemos martes y miércoles de la semana que viene vencimiento de opciones y futuros, desde hoy mismo hasta el miércoles tendrían que pegarle una buena bajada al oro para cerrar y/o rolar al siguiente vencimiento con beneficios ¿Cómo lo van a hacer? 

Todas las noticias, la actualidad, tan persistente en la fatalidad da a entender fuerte subida de los metales preciosos. A modo de ejemplo Andy Hoffamn publica en su columna de hoy a propósito del deterioro político, económico y monetario una recolección de " titulares horribles "

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10612888594H11690&redirect=False



Aquí algunos de esos titulares de Andy Hoffman y añado algunos de hoy de Zerohedge:

-- El petróleo por debajo del los 45$ =>la petrolera estatal mexicana PEMEX está en quiebra; la petrolera estatal brasileña Petrobras insolvente, también las empresas estatales chinas Sinopec y Petrochina. 

--Arabia Saudi con problemas, baja por Fitch a A + en un alza del déficit fiscal y un deterioro del balance general. (Zerohedge)

--Impago puertorriqueño de 70 mil millones de dólares de deuda empujados por banqueros usanos (Andy Hoffamn)

--Mañana algunos de los republicanos no apoyarán la retirada del Obamacare (Zerohedge).

--Atentado en el edificio del Parlamento en Londres (Zerohedge).

--Turquía nuevamente amenaza a Europa con la liberación de todos los inmigrantes (Zerohedge).

--Dos gigantes minoristas US revelaron problemas masivos anoche (Zerohedge).

--China: Durante la noche de ayer el BPC inyectó cientos de miles de millones de yuanes en el sistema financiero después de que algunos prestamistas más pequeños no pudieron pagar préstamos en el mercado interbancario (Zerohedge).


Tal vez lo hagan apelando al miedo del mercado, ¡se ha perdido la confianza! la subida provocada por Donald se viene abajo. 
Carpatos hoy escribía lo siguiente:

""Está empezando a hablarse de que si los operadores empiezan a dudar de Trump, o se demostrase su relación con Rusia por los servicios secretos, la decepción sería tal que podríamos bajar a niveles anteriores a las elecciones… y eso es mucha bajada.""

Mucho cuidado con la idea que empieza a correr por las mesas


Vuelvo nuevamente a escribir: Tenemos martes y miércoles de la semana que viene vencimiento de opciones y futuros, desde hoy mismo hasta el miércoles tendrían que pegarle una buena bajada al oro para cerrar y/o rolar al siguiente vencimiento con beneficios. Y aquí lanzo una predicción, recordando que soy el peor pronosticador del foro, *creo que el oro bajará desde hoy jueves hasta al miércoles/jueves de la semana que viene* eso está claro la duda es: 
¿Cómo van a hacerlo esta vez? ¿Qué dirán? ¿Qué excusa? 
Tal vez vayan a rebufo de una corrección de la euforia de los mercados provocada por la decepción en la confianza, depositada en el bueno de Donald.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (23 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ... *erra* al suponer que todo el mundo esta a su mismo nivel intelectual y argumentar lo obvio es para cenutrios , pero como el clapham quiere su dosis de THANKS se rebajara al nivel de *4to de BUP* de aquellos que le demandan...



Macho, si hubiéramos superado la educación primaria, sabríamos que el BUP sólo tenía 3 cursos, no había 4º.

Para que ya no "*erres*": si en lugar de hablar del BUP mencionaras la ESO, ahí sí tendrías cuarto nivel, _marivel_.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2017)

*Charitazo* la bajada que pronosticas, si se produce, no ha de ser necesariamente en este vencimiento.

Rolar un futuro es rápido y barato, y todavía más si eres un creador de mercado.

No tengas prisa...bueno tu sí que andas metido en ETF´s... 

Los productos apalancados han sido el invento del siglo sobre todo al ponerlos a disposición de la masa "soñadora" que todavía cree en cuentos de hadas.

Para mi apalancarse sin estar metido en el "ajo", es como jugar a la primitiva.

Esperas que tu operación haga un 1000% en unas horas...luego cuando va a pie cambiado te conformas con 5+C (o sea un 500% de tu inversión)...a medida que el mercado te contradice ya firmas con tener 3 aciertos...finalmente si aciertas el reintegro todo OK...pero la cruda realidad es que casi siempre la estadística nos dice que perderemos el dinero "jugado"

¿sabes quién gana siempre?...loterías y apuestas del estado...y los loteros.

o sea...

los creadores de mercado y comercializadores de los futuros...ganan cuando los ponen en el mercado, ganan cuando manipulan ese mercado, y ganan cuando te los recompran más baratos de como te los vendieron.

Por el camino siempre alguien se libra y gana...pero ese precisamente que gana, es el daño colateral o mal menor del sistema que convence a la masa y permite que la rueda siga girando...

Es como el día de la loto navideña que abren los telediarios con los ganadores del gordo...todos pensamos: ¡joder!...pues sí que es verdad que toca...la próxima quizá sea yo.

Ese "quizá" es en lo que pienso a día de hoy cuando un no creador de mercado se mete en derivados y futuros.

Un saludo, y espero aciertes el movimiento...a mi no me has de convencer.


----------



## maragold (23 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo me decanto por un lateral con oscilaciones de un +-10% para la plata y +-4% para el oro.
> 
> De este modo, los contratos abiertos en papel tienen margen de irse cerrando o rolando al siguiente vencimiento, permitiendo siempre manipular el precio hacia el lado que convenga y salir airoso.
> 
> ...



A mí me pasa igual. Pago todos los años varios seguros (vida, hogar, coches, empresa, ...); y nada... ni me muero, ni tengo un accidente, ni se me quema la empresa... ni ná de ná.

Vaya mierda los seguros!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

unos cuantos artículos a comentar. Uno es un remake del original de Koos Jansen (en mi opinión uno de los mejores a seguir, la verdad bullionvault tiene ahí dos o tres cracks trabajando e investigando duro).
Solving the Secret Behind the Chinese Gold Market

China es un agujero negro, que absorve todo el oro que pilla. 
Por cierto el interbancario chino está ROTO. Se ha disparado el interés, hay desconfianza entre bancos, y están subiendo tipos. Esto podría ocasionar algo mucho peor 
a lo vivido en 2008. Veremos 
GurusBlog

Otro artículo interesante es este: 
Forbes Welcome
justamente twitteado por koos jansen lo he descubierto.

Es algo complejo de entender pero en resumen es, que Trump puede matar el dólar actual haciendo crecer la economía americana de verdad, creando cientos de miles de puestos de trabajos, con el simple hecho de dejar de ser divisa de reserva mundial. Y proponen tres alternativas. Por supuesto el oro pinta mucho en la tercera opción, que es la que el artículo señala como más probable.
También cita a Trump hablando del patrón oro americano y sus bondades.

Bueno, a ver si os animáis a venir a Valencia el día 22. Vamos a hablar de esto y más, con Unai y Guillermo, el Andorrano, y toda la gente que estemos allí. 

Os dejo la web de nuevo 2ª Jornada de Metales Preciosos | VALENCIA 22.04.2017

Un saludo!


----------



## timi (23 Mar 2017)

saludos compañeros ,,, ultimamente estoy muy liado , pero leo todo lo que puedo de lo que enlazáis , y como siempre un lujo los comentarios.
ladrilofilo , me encantaría poder asistir a Valencia , pero me es imposible , lo grabareis de alguna forma el evento ?
si no lo grabáis , espero un buen resumen por aquí ?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Mar 2017)

timi dijo:


> saludos compañeros ,,, ultimamente estoy muy liado , pero leo todo lo que puedo de lo que enlazáis , y como siempre un lujo los comentarios.
> ladrilofilo , me encantaría poder asistir a Valencia , pero me es imposible , lo gravareis de alguna forma el evento ?
> si no lo grabáis , espero un buen resumen por aquí ?



Mmmm buena pregunta, de momento creo que no se va a grabar. Lo del resumen dalo por hecho. Lo que sí hay en la web es un resumen de la I jornada, que lo hizo Rankia.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kovaliov: ¿Cuántos periodistas conoces -incluso de cadenas mayoritarias- que tengan un nivel medio aceptable para encarar a Centeno y Barba? Mira, amigo, en cierta ocasión vi y escuché como Inda en un debate de Economía decía que la Deuda vs PIB de Japón NO era "importante"... Entonces, ¿no es preferible seguir informándose uno mismo y, a ser posible, desde medios "alternativos"? Al menos, ese es uno de los propósitos que perseguimos desde este hilo.

# Charizato21: Mira, desde mi particular experiencia y que es bastante paralela a la de paketazo, te diré que tú NO vas a batir al mercado de forma sistemática y menos en los últimos tiempos... No digo que haya "jornaleros" que SÍ lo consiguen, pero son MUY POCOS y, la verdad, tampoco creo que merezca la pena... pero bueno eso ya es cuestión de cada cual. Yo acabé hasta los mismísimos y ahora vivo mucho mejor... Además, NO "alimento" a la cadena de "vampiros" que hay alrededor de toda esta MIERDA.

# Al "indocumentado": Entiendo que un señor cualquiera compra Oro y/o Plata cuando tiene solucionadas todas aquellas cosas que son necesarias para llevar una vida más o menos "serena" y lo contrario sería una gran insensatez. Evidentemente, me estoy refiriendo a lo que conoce como EXCEDENTE y que NO es incompatible con haber cubierto otros gastos innecesarios y que podríamos encuadrar como Ocio u otras opciones. Por tanto, hablamos de un poder adquisitivo que permite comprar MPs y luego el objeto final de los mismos es algo que pertenece a su ámbito personal. En fin, hago esta "aclaración" de forma totalmente "gratuita" porque esto es algo que no hace falta "explicarlo", perooooo a falta de "entendimiento"...

Y dejo esto... ¡Ojo!

- UBS to Charge Private Clients for Euro Deposits

- This new bubble is even bigger than the subprime fiasco

Saludos.


----------



## michinato (24 Mar 2017)

fff dijo:


> Cómo te vamos a dar Thanks por decir estas tonterías????
> PD: Por cierto, hasta se puede comer, pero yo no lo recomendaria...
> 
> Allá cada uno con su película ::



Mejor beberlo


----------



## frisch (24 Mar 2017)

Ando un tanto descentrado, por diversas razones, de ahí que no haya podido participar estos días en la tertulia. En cualquier caso, os leo y gracias por los comentarios.

Os pego una viñeta que creo representa bien esto de la Unión Europea. Después de una sesuda reflexión he llegado a la conclusión de que el coche es un Volkswagen modelo Escarabajo. Lo que no he conseguido discernir es sobre qué carretera circula.

Un saludo a todos (incluido Clapham, el inefable).


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESO , BUP ...da igual , irrelevante , es lo mismo . Cualquier iberico por debajo de 20 que estudie en el sistema publico de ensenanza espanol esta condenado a ser ganado de por vida . En la practica un monino de 4 , de 14 o de 24 son exactamente lo mismo : mentes infantiles manipulables .
> Y ahora al post . clapham vs el mundo . Y asi es como debe ser . clapham vs " el resto " , porque siempre tiene que haber un clapham .
> Este hilo es irrelevante , se mantiene ( en coma ) gracias a sus sufridos y masoquistas suspensorios , digo suporters que atesoran un misero krugerrand o tal vez 2 y ya se creen que son Warren Buffet ( o Slim )
> El clapham esta encantado de que haya gente oronita de Maloney que compre piedras al estilo " cavernicola colecciona piedras " antes de enfrentarse al Mamut porque mientras menos dinero haya circulando , mejor ...
> ...



Economía 101.

Sujeto A atesora/ahorra X dinero y compra a sujeto B una cantidad de oro equivalente a X

X ahora pasa a formar parte del circuito monetario activo, pues el intercambio monetario se basa en eso (que el dinero cambie de manos, ya sea comprando oro, o comprando un carro de estiércol)

La tan deseada inflación, es la manera más eficiente para que un estado robe al ciudadano su poder adquisitivo, ya que la vía impositiva, no le resulta suficiente.

La inflación obliga al ciudadano a mover su dinero ante la amenaza de la depreciación del mismo.

Si el sujeto A tiene X dinero estático a una inflación dada del 10%, cada año que pasa ese sujeto es un 10% más pobre.

¿es esto bueno?

Sí, es ideal para generar deuda y fomentar el desahorro privado.

Los estados no ahorran ni fomentan el ahorro privado, se basan en la política del desahorro keynesiano (paradoja del ahorro) que dice que cuanto más ahorre el ciudadano más precario será su futuro.

¿por qué?...por que la inflación es la teórica salvadora...

solo que el ciudadano se ha cansado de regalar su sudor, y prefiere ahorrar a invertir por que sabe que cada vez que invierta 10 unidades monetarias, el estado le robará 5.

Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Mar 2017)

Te doy un thanks por dos motivos:

Uno. Para que no puedas decir mas NI UN MISERO THANKS.

Dos. Porque has mentado a la bicha...yo creo que cada vez es mas probable un colapso y después una guerra nuclear...y lo creo porque la desesperación en conjunción con el egoismo feroz que padecemos es capaz de tomar las peores decisiones.

Te podías marcar una fábula secuencial de aquellas que hacías en los viejos tiempos...cuando llevabas la foto de Fidel y nos hablabas de la confidente Armenia.

Y te sigo diciendo...lo último que os quitaron cuando salisteis del gueto para ir al horno crematorio fue el oro. Ya sabes, al canada y tal...

Todo lo demás lo habíais perdido mucho antes.
El estado podrá prohibir lo que le venga en gana... ahí están las putas, las drogas, los diamantes de sangre y el cobre que roban los rumanos.

Y todo eso sigue y seguirá siendo negocio. Afirmar lo contrario es desconocer la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Orooo (25 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> Te doy un thanks por dos motivos:
> 
> Uno. Para que no puedas decir mas NI UN MISERO THANKS.




No servira.

Yo ya le he dado algun que otro thanks por llevarle la contraria pero los sigue pidiendo 

Le gusta acumularlos, casi tanto como el oro :XX:


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Mar 2017)

Seguí las recomendaciones de la experiencia, antes de perderlo todo y convertirme en un ludópata, ayer vendí la basura, los ETF’s, con algo de pérdidas. Ahora la apuesta es la de la seguridad, la espera y el medio plazo.

Aquí unos temas interesantes



1 Ted Butler, 23 de de marzo de 2017


Escribe que en el útimo informe COT, solo ocho grandes COMM (Commercial) realizaron todos los contratos de posiciones cortas en plata sin embargo la posición el largo en plata de COMEX se lleva a cabo por cientos. 
Indica que si se excluye a JP Morgan cualquier intento por parte de los otros siete COMM, cargados de cortos, de comprar plata física en una cantidad razonable elevaría el precio y los detendría financieramente, de forma que estos siete grandes COMM: “son siete hombres muertos caminando que ya no pueden resolver su destino de forma rentable”

Butler Research LLC. | market information for serious observers of the silver and gold markets

.

1 En UAE el oro tendrá un impuesto, IVA, 5%

VAT in UAE: Gold jewellery, tobacco to be taxed | GulfNews.com


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Claph:
> 
> Sigue disfrutando de cuba, y pilla algo de metal.



No sea cruel. Cree que padece estos estertores por voluntad ? 


Por otra parte, y a colación de persistencias y metales , sería tan amable de trasladarnos su opinión sobre el artículo aportado algunos posts atrás por el forero Charizato. Qué nuevas vueltas de tuerca ve a esa situación ?

Gracias.


p.s. La disrrupción de las gráficas diarias que ayer cerraron la cotización semanal de oro y plata serán, para más de uno, ya no poesía pura , sino justicia poética en germen.

edit : para añadir el link olvidado 

Dead Men Walking? - Ted Butler - The Daily Coin


----------



## fff (25 Mar 2017)

Tywin es de mis favoritos.

[YOUTUBE]i8jwF7Yo_RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orooo (25 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El oro y el cash son antagonicos .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amador (25 Mar 2017)

Por volver un poco sobre la plata.

Qué opináis sobre lo que dice este gurú ?

La Plata va hacia maximos jamas vistos

Mucho físico de plata es difícil de tener por el volumen.

Qué veis mejor en este momento para invertir algo de dinero que se muere de asco en el banco al 0,3% ?

- Comprar una cartera selecta de mineras de plata
- Comprar un ETF de plata (no apalancado ó apalancado)
- Comprar un capazo de onzas de Filarmónica a 19 y pico Euros

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (25 Mar 2017)

Solamente voy a decir una cosa, que el papel fiat no vale absolutamente nada y es una puta mierda, desde que no es respaldado por los metales preciosos, el que piense lo contrario se esta engañando. Aqui entra una forero que no dice nada mas chorradas y tonterias, que sabra el de estas cosas.
Despues de la guerra, los españoles las pasamos putas, no asi aquel que tenia plata u oro, que cangeaba parte del mismo bien en trozos o monedas enteras para adquirid almentos y no pasar hambre, porque el papel que tenia no le servia ni para limpiarse el culo, y los otros pobrecitos que no tenian nada rebuscaban en la basura por si encontraban las cascaras de patatas o platanos para poderlas freir y darse un banquete, vamos lo que ya estamos viendo muy a menudo con algunos ciudadanos en estos tiempos que rebuscan en los contenedores de basura para poderse llevar algo a la boca.
Desde que el mundo existe tanto el oro como la plata han sido decisivos para salvar muchas vidas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El oro es una reminiscencia de la era primitiva . Es una reliquia barbara de cuando el ser humano habitaba barbaramente sobre este planeta .
> 
> Hoy todo se compra en Amazon o eBay . Por eso las tiendas fisicas desapareceran . Como mismo han desaparecido las camaras fotograficas . Y como mismo han desaparecido los televisores de rayos catodicos y los telefonos fijos .
> Nadie hace ya transacciones en cash . Solo las putas , los traficantes de drogas y los inmigrantes defraudadores de impuestos . La escoria de la sociedad adora el cash . Si me dices que atesoras plata te aplaudo , ole por ti porque la plata tiene valor de uso , pero oro ?
> ...



Te has lucido, hijo...

Este tío parece gilipollas. Mejor no seguirle el rollo, el ya se retrata con las sandeces contadas por aquí.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, parece que nuestro "amigo" catastrofista NO parece que vaya a obtener por aquí el "rendimiento" buscado. Tampoco es muy "inteligente" hacerlo con sus "postulados" en este hilo, pero allá él. De todas formas, yo le aconsejaría profundizar en la "teoría" económica... lo digo porque los "Colapsos" son más evidentes en situaciones derivadas de la Hiperinflación o de la Estanflación, vamos que es de "Básica"...

# amador: Te diré lo que yo hago: sigo comprando Plata física y que encuentro "barata" y con mucho "valor" -el que sea...- a futuro. ¿Ahorrar? Prácticamente, ya NO lo hago y, por regla general, el "excedente" va a aquello que me hace falta o nos lo hace pasar bien a los míos y, obviamente, también a mí. Y si vienen mal dadas que nos quiten lo bailao...

Volviendo al tema del "Colapsismo", pues ya sabéis que soy de la opinión de que podríamos tenerlo cerca y hasta me aventuraría a decir que mejor sería que fuera rápido y profundo, a pesar de lo doloroso que pudiera ser... El procedimiento actual de a "cámara lenta" va a ser bastante más nocivo si "sobrevive" y es que no se aprendió NADA de la Crisis del 2008-09. De hecho, estamos PEOR que en aquel entonces...

Y dejo esto...

- Signs Of Silver Price Optimism Outpacing Gold? | Gold-Eagle News

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te has lucido, hijo...
> 
> Este tío parece gilipollas. Mejor no seguirle el rollo, el ya se retrata con las sandeces contadas por aquí.



No te sulfures, el hombre usa el método de aprendizaje prueba error...en su caso error tras error, pero al soltarlo aquí, la mayoría del personal de buena fe le aclara sus errores, y él de este modo se siente más prepotente por no tener que pedir ayuda para percatarse de sus pijadas.

Lo he visto muchas veces a lo largo de mi vida, personas que afirman con rotundidad algo de lo que dudan para que otros les hagan ver su error.

Es como si yo ahora suelto:

El mejor valor del IBEX es telefónica por que algún día todos nos tele transportáremos por sus redes 10G...hay que invertir en ella.

Muchos me llamarán mendrugo...ignorante...pero otros muchos me explicarán las bondades y los defectos de telefónica a día de hoy y el por que sí o no podría ser una buena opción de inversión.

Yo tomaré nota, reflexionaré y sacaré conclusiones sin dar ni un *mísero thanks *

Buenas noches a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2017)

- FABRICANDO LA SOCIEDAD ADICTA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2017)

Para los más "plateros"...

- 10 Compelling Reasons To Add Physical Silver To Your Portfolio - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- No Dijsselbloem! Nosotros les hemos subsidiado

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (26 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para los más "plateros"...
> 
> - 10 Compelling Reasons To Add Physical Silver To Your Portfolio - munKNEE dot.com
> 
> Saludos.






Siempre he pensado que para comprar una cantidad de plata, mejor compro una cantidad pequeña de oro, que ademas no tiene iva.

Pero ultimamente me esta llamando bastante la plata.

Lo que no me cuadra es el precio de los lingotes vs monedas.

Pienso que un lingote tosco de un kilo de plata, deberia tener un precio bastante menos que una moneda de un kilo, kookaburra, koala, etc. Y tambien mucho menor que dividido en muchas monedas de onza con su tubo.
Pero es que el precio del lingote es igual o superior a las monedas. 
Entonces que ventaja tiene el lingote? No tiene sentido.


----------



## asqueado (26 Mar 2017)

Cuando el tonto sigue la linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue......
No se le pueden pedir peras al olmo :XX::XX::XX:
No demos pie a que ensucie este buen hilo con sus gilipolleces:::: y hablemos de lo que realmente interesa.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2017)

Hola buen domingo. He creado este hilo en el principal con el tema de las jornadas de metales en Valencia 

De todo eso hablaran Guillermo Barba, Unai y El Andorrano. 
Supongo que de más cosas... Es un artículo resumen. Si queréis aportar algo adelante. Voy a intentar argumentar en él por qué creo que viene un nuevo bull market que durará años. El siguiente ciclo está por venir. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=884076


----------



## Metalcuck (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mire, viniendo de Ud. los consejos, a los afectos de lo que debo o no debo hacer en mi existencia terrena, o lo que debemos hacer o no hacer los Goyim, es básico conocer los programas que corren en su computadora mental y rigen su vida.
> 
> Yo no se los voy a juzgar,es el personaje que Ud. debe interpretar en esta o en muchas de sus encarnaciones, y es un personaje necesario en el mundo de la dualidad.
> 
> ...



Se me hace extraño leer esas palabras en castellano,directamente se me hace extraño leerlas fuera de /pol/ en 4 o en 8 chan,y mas en un foro de *jewjitsu*,se me hace extraño ver mentado al a ese 48%del 1% de eeuu,quien sabe quizás la gente vea las grandes acciones filantropicas de gente de la calaña de soros y amigos pidiendo puertas abiertas en europa y america mientras cierran las de Israel, alimentando al femen y al feminismo regresivo,a black lives matter etc,mientras cierran femen en israel,y tratan de expulsar a los judios africanos y en beneficio de quien son.

En cualquier caso paz y amor para todos,yo os recomiendo no sulfurarse y simplemente darle al botón de ignorar al cabo y a la fin yo creo que las opciones son lo que menta negro futuro o que en un ataque de iluminación le haya dado por invertir en thanxs :XX: pero su lectura no me aporta ninguna información util (y mira que hay argumentos contra la plata y el oro por ahí)

Orooo
Espain is different!en eeuu que hay refinerías privadas de gran envergadura si que los lingotes son más baratos y tienen menor premium,aquí esto es no sólo europa sino España para más inri así pues prefieren pagues una buena premium si o si en monedas. En españa el lingote en tienda no tiene sentido alguno,en el andorrano que supongo es donde has estado mirando sale mejor una moneda de kilo del andorrano lunar que un lingote de kilo,los lingote más baratos son en degussa en madrid pero ni aun así merece la pena,es más barato ir por tubos y tubos de filarmonicas


----------



## asqueado (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ud. disculpe pro no comparto su opinión; Clapham de tonto no tiene ni trazas.
> 
> Pero tiene programas.. como todos.
> 
> Por otro lado, ya que lo indica.. ¿Qué es lo importante?




Respeto su opinion, pero yo no he llamado tonto a nadie, " donde lo pongo", ya me guardaria de insultar a alguien, son expresiones españolas que las hay a cientos como

*No hay peor ciego que el que no guiera ver
o
No hay mal que por bien no venga*

Ya se sabe que en los foros cada uno pone lo que cree conveniente y le da la gana, pero da gusto leer las opiniones de aquellos que informan, dan datos y enlazan informacion que nos puede beneficiar a todos y no confundir y decir obviedades

.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - FABRICANDO LA SOCIEDAD ADICTA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



El artículo es un poco largo, y creo que lo podría haber resumido bastante, pero es una lectura muy amena a la par que "traumática", si somos realmente consciente de la cuantía de verdad que hay tras estas letras.


Aquí hemos tocado innumerables veces teorías sobre el devenir de las sociedades, desde el apocalipsis total, hasta la automatización de los seres humanos y sus sistemas de vida.

¿Qué sucederá realmente?

Si nos basamos en los principios universales de toda existencia, sistema, evento...todo tiene un principio y un fin...entre medias, se produce la evolución de dicho sistema.

¿Dónde estamos?

¿más cerca del principio, del fin, o en el medio?

Es una respuesta complicada, pues siempre consideramos que hemos avanzado mucho comparándonos con nuestros antepasados (personalmente creo que si quitamos el factor tecnológico, llevamos estancados milenios), sin embargo ¿Qué entendemos por avanzar?

Recuerdo alguna sana discusión con el forero *Frisch* sobre la verdadera causa de la existencia.

Mi postura respeta todas las demás, pero solo se asienta con la simple y llana evolución natural de la materia, como os he dicho muchas veces. (no la evolución causada por el medio, si no la intrínseca a la propia materia)

Al grano:

¿Esa esclavitud que se pronostica para la especie humana, será el desenlace del hombre como sociedad? 

Considero que sí, así será si no somos capaces de evaluar con nuestros propios sentidos y nuestros propios razonamientos los acontecimientos que nos rodean.

El magno problema aquí, y mentando el ejemplo del forero *futuronegro* y sus alusiones al talmud y a las bases de los sistemas educativos en algunos países "concretos"...:

*Somos lo que nos enseñan*

Si dios es bueno y el demonio malo, no lo cuestionamos.

Si nos dicen que estamos provocando la destrucción del mundo, lo aceptamos.

Si nos hacen saber desde siempre que los gobiernos son necesario, ni se nos pasa por la cabeza pensar en lo contrario.

Si nos enseñan a ganar y gastar dinero "fiat", solo preguntamos ¿Cuándo y dónde?



Tenemos que lograr hacer un esfuerzo inconmensurable para tratar de no aceptar todo lo que nos viene dado, y ahí, justo ahí, es dónde el artículo aportado por *Fernando* ha dado con la clave:


*El ser humano es un animal vago y cómodo, que solo busca la recompensa fácil al menor esfuerzo*


No podemos reprocharnos nada malo por ello, es algo normal.

¿Quién cogería las manzanas de la copa del árbol pudiendo agarrar las que tenemos a mano?

Lo malo...si es que podemos considerarlo malo de verdad, es dejar que nos planten los manzanos, que nos traigan las manzanas a casa, nos las pelen, nos hagan mermelada con ellas, y nos las metan en la boca mientras permanecemos tumbados en un cómodo sofá.

Si llegamos a ese extremo, nos convertiremos en seres dependientes al 100%, y precisamente el mejor esclavo que existe, es aquel que depende de su amo sin necesidad de ponerle ningún tipo de cadena (como el adicto y el camello, como el paciente y el médico, como el lactante de su pecho...)

Llegado ese día entonces, dejaremos de existir como seres creativos, y capaces de encontrar soluciones a los problemas de la existencia, y por lo tanto, ya no será necesario que existamos como ecuación de un sistema...seremos como una granja de carne que alimenta a un monstruo.

En nuestra mano está el legado que queremos dejar a nuestros hijos...y no hablamos de oro ¿verdad?

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Orooo (26 Mar 2017)

Metalcuck dijo:


> Orooo
> Espain is different!en eeuu que hay refinerías privadas de gran envergadura si que los lingotes son más baratos y tienen menor premium,aquí esto es no sólo europa sino España para más inri así pues prefieren pagues una buena premium si o si en monedas. En españa el lingote en tienda no tiene sentido alguno,en el andorrano que supongo es donde has estado mirando sale mejor una moneda de kilo del andorrano lunar que un lingote de kilo,los lingote más baratos son en degussa en madrid pero ni aun así merece la pena,es más barato ir por tubos y tubos de filarmonicas




Si. Cualquier sitio europeo que mire es asi, tanto andorrano, como coinnvest.


En cambio si miro en la otra parte del "charco" en APMEX por ejemplo, si hay diferencia de precio de lingote a moneda. 

Por eso la mayoria de videos de youtube que son de alli, manejan mas el lingote.


----------



## racional (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Nada impide que realice transacciones electrónicas en el futuro, con una moneda local basada en ORO o en su caso en plata. El mismo dollar que permitía y permite comprar en la tienda de barrio, permite comprar BTCs.



La plata no es tan deflacionaria como se cree, de hecho es inflacionaria, se producen 2,5 millones de onzas nuevas CADA DIA. Es decir en una semana se producen la misma cantidad de onzas de plata que bitcoins hay.


----------



## kikepm (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sobre el FIAT que solemos decir que no tiene ningún respaldo, hay que matizar una cosa.
> 
> Es cierto y NO es cierto.
> 
> ...



Como cuesta erradicar las malas teorías.

Sin duda que el respaldo del dolar es el estado usano, pero este respaldo proviene de la confianza de los prestatarios y usuarios de la deuda en que el estado *será capaz en el futuro de devolver sus deudas, y será capaz porque se supone que podrá seguir cobrando impuestos que le permitan pagar la deuda.*

Si la capacidad de devolver la deuda se basara en la posibilidad cierta de la FED de devolver papelitos de colores sin valor, y esto fuera sabido por los *actuales* usuarios de la deuda americana, sencillamente nadie prestaría al estado o utilizaría dichos papelitos de colores.

El error en esta mala teoría estriba en confundir promesas de deuda impagables con por dinero.

El dinero o sus sustitutivos deben tener valor, sea por si mismos (oro, plata, BTCs) o por la capacidad del deudor de devolver algo que tendrá valor en el futuro, aunque sea a cuenta de la producción de otros.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LOS EE.UU no deben nada a Nadie. Lo debe La FED.



En el hilo del oro que encabeza este subforo, le comentaba algo parecido a alguien que finalmente se fue por peteneras.

La diferencia entre un estado responsable o una persona jurídica. Lo peor del Oro papel no es que si el fisico se dispara tendrás que arreglarte con su equivalente en dólares /esa es la tesitura en un mercado manipulado a la baja/ sino que el responsable de esa garantía de papel será insolvente.

Un estado deudor pagaría cuando menos el equivalente en moneda, por inflacionada que estuviese , es decir, siempre un mal menor. Un garante privado, quiebra y a otra cosa.

El carcajeo de la Fed y los Bullion banks debe ser como el de fumarse una trompeta de yerba de las de Bob Marley.


----------



## kikepm (26 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé donde se ha perdido Ud., pero se ha perdido.
> 
> LOS EE.UU no deben nada a Nadie. Lo debe La FED.



Ejem. Por un lado yo no dije textualmente que los EE.UU. deban nada a nadie

En segundo, si nos ponemos puntillositos, no es la FED, sino el TESORO USAno el que emite la deuda y por consiguiente es el que DEBE a los compradores de dicha deuda.

Que hables de estar perdido con lagunas como esta, me da que el que está pero bien perdido eres tu.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Entonces que pasa con el euro ?



Ya tienes la clave de quién lo abandonará primero.

Y no precisamente los quejosos países del sur , cuya mano de obra es cada vez más prescindible /por mencionar algo aprovechable una vez salvada su deuda para con la banca del norte/. Tanto que incluso prefieren inundar "inexplicablemente" su territorio de musulmanes /a quienes no deberán siquiera el peaje de tratar como iguales para que su robusto motor no se atasque/.

Alemania ya consiguió su objetivo y con creces. Ese petardo no le estallará en las manos.Ayer posteaban un artículo sobre los Walking Deads de la plata. Alemania es la locomotora de una troupe de ellos de los que ya no podrá sacar más que problemas. UK no quería estar en esa fiesta ni de refilón y saltó en un visto y no visto. Y Francia no puede estar más en ello . 

Las inminencias lo son mucho más de lo que parece y Alemania tiene mucho que perder y nada apenas que ganar. Y no tirará por el suelo estos 25 años de un pelotazo que les ha salido fetén.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2017)

Un inciso respecto al dinero fiat:

Podemos considerar que es deuda o promesa de pago emitida por un banco central o por una reserva federal o incluso por un estado/banco nacional...bien...

Tiene un valor respaldado por esa ente nacional o supranacional, y ese valor se lo dan los recursos de esa nación o grupo de estados.

Cuando hablo de recursos todos nos entendemos, no me refiero a solo a acero y carbón...entran las personas, la energía, bienes históricos, el suelo...todo lo que sea susceptible de ofrecer un valor presente o futuro.


Pero...


¿sabéis que es de verdad lo que respalda al dinero fiat?

no tendréis que pensar demasiado...

*Las armas, y las leyes *que han sido creadas para poder usarlas contra todo el que ponga en entredicho un sistema que se retroalimenta y crece.

Da igual quién haya iniciado las guerras, lo que cuenta es quién las haya ganado, y salvo excepciones legendarias, las guerras las gana quién tiene más armamento y está mejor preparado para usarlo.

Si mañana por ejemplo Israel (por poner un país cualquiera), descubriese un arma capaz de borrar de la faz de la tierra cualquier país a la velocidad de la luz, es muy probable que todos acabásemos en unos años pagando el pan con nuevo séquel.

¿Está claro con que pagamos el petróleo verdad?

¿o las compañías más grandes del mundo si queremos ser accionistas de ellas?

¿sabemos que moneda rige el cambio para las commodities?

¿y nos preguntamos por qué?


Es fácil verdad...dinero fiat para mi, no viene de confianza, viene de dominio, fuerza, opresión, esclavitud...eso es para mi dinero fiat.

Luego que se mueva más rápido, que sea aceptado por la masa, y todos los "grandes" usos que le queramos dar, están muy bien...pero no olvidéis que lo que os obliga a usarlo puede que no sea un banco central, ni una legislación, ni una constitución...es muy posible que sea una bala apuntando a nuestras sienes o una cárcel sin ventanas ni puertas.

Un saludo y gracias por tan buen material.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Mar 2017)

Este señor Feteke también lo ve como vosotros, pero con un proceso un poco distinto. 


Antal Fekete: la desaparición de las bases del oro y sus implicaciones para el sistema monetario internacional | QMUNTY.COM - Economía, energía y geopolítica - RSSNEWS


Escrito presentado en la Conferencia de Santa Colomba sobre el Sistema Monetario Internacional en el Palacio Mundell, julio de 2009. Enlace al documento original.

Antal E. Fekete. San Francisco School of Economics (aefekete@hotmail.com).

Artículo

Las bases del oro se definen como la diferencia entre el precio futuro más cercano y el precio en efectivo (spot) del oro en el mismo lugar de cotización. A una base positiva se le denomina contango y a otra negativa backwardation. Como no había un mercado organizado de futuros sobre el oro antes de 1971, la historia sobre las bases del oro se reduce a los últimos 35 años más o menos.

El mercado de futuros sobre el oro comenzó en Canadá en el Winnipeg Commodity Exchange en 1971 cuando la posesión y el comercio del oro eran todavía ilegales en EEUU. Cuando pasó a ser legal, el grueso del mercado de futuros se trasladó a New York y Chicago.

Durante todos estos 35 años el mercado del oro ha estado en contango (con algunas excepciones puntuales debido a fricciones temporales en el mecanismo de suministro). Las bases no pueden exceder en teoría los gastos de mantenimiento (cuya parte más grande es el interés, calculado sobre las bases del LIBOR). Si en algún momento las bases llegan a exceder estos gastos, entonces los especuladores podrían embolsarse unos beneficios libres de riesgo comprando oro en efectivo y vendiendo a continuación los contratos futuros contra ese oro. De esta forma, el arbitraje rápidamente terminaría empujando a las bases hacia el nivel de los costes de mantenimiento. Pero de forma contraria, el mercado podría irse hacia un estado de backwardation y en ese caso no hay límite teórico para determinar hasta dónde podrían caer unas bases negativas. Se debería enterder con claridad el significado económico del oro en backwardation, pues es una indicación inequívoca de escasez de oferta en los suministros.

Si llegara a suceder esto, el backwardation del oro sería una aberración repugnante de la economía mundial, pues la mayor parte del oro producido en todas las épocas todavía existe para poder ser vendido. Y recordemos que si hay backwardation el beneficio se encuentra en vender el oro en efectivo para poder comprar un contrato futuro más barato (1). Pero si la gente vacila a la hora de hacerlo debe ser por alguna razón. En efecto, la razón es la falta de confianza en los que están controlando el oro (¡incluyendo a los bancos centrales!) y de que el contrato de papel pueda ser intercambiado por el oro a su vencimiento según especifica el contrato futuro.


Las bases en las materias primas agrarias muestran claramente un modelo cíclico anual que sigue muy de cerca el ciclo anual de la agricultura. Comienza en contango justo después de la cosecha y termina en backwardation cuando las existencias están en mínimos, justo antes de que aparezca la nueva producción.

El comportamiento de las bases del oro no siguen este modelo cíclico característico de las materias primas agrarias. El contango sigue obviamente las fluctuaciones hacia arriba o hacia abajo del tipo de interés, siendo un ajuste prácticamente instantaneo. Pero, además, hay otro curioso fenómeno que puede describirse como la secular desaparición de las bases del oro. Esto quiere decir que, como porcentaje de los gastos de mantenimiento (el interés), las bases se han ido erosionando de forma ininterrumpida hasta que hoy en día han llegado a ser prácticamente cero. Los cambios en la tendencia, cuando se dan, son menores y transitorios. Es difícil imaginar alguna combinación de circunstancias por las que se pudiera producir una inversión de esta tendencia en las bases del oro, a no ser que se produjera una explosión en los tipos de interés.

Corresponde a los economistas teóricos explicar la peculiaridad de esta desaparición de las bases del oro, algo que no se observa en las bases de otras materias primas no agrarias como los metales basicos, por ejemplo.

El abrumador hecho fundamental sobre el oro durante el último medio siglo ha sido siempre y constantemente la absorción de cualquier nuevo suministro de la minería por la demanda particular con el objetivo de atesorarlo. Todo el oro producido este último medio siglo (con ritmos de extracción en máximos históricos) ha desaparecido sin dejar rastro y en general sin explicación. En este último medio siglo se ha producido tanto oro como todo el que se había producido antes. Pero, al mismo tiempo, también se ha absorbido todo el oro que tanto los gobiernos como los bancos centrales han ido sacado de sus almacenes según han creído conveniente. Es difícil poner en duda que si todavía se llegaran a sacar más suministros de oro monetario, también volverían a ser absorbidos con facilidad. De forma que cualquier caída en el precio del oro fruto de un mayor suministro sería algo símplemente temporal. También hay que recordar que la salida de oro de los almacenes de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales es una cosa del pasado. Países como China, Rusia y Brasil, por mencionar unos pocos, siempre están esperando el momento oportuno para comprar todo el oro que pueden con cautela para que el precio no se dispare. Esto quiere decir que, en un futuro próximo, va a ser insaciable la demanda conjunta de carácter privado y gubernamental. Y esto cuadra perfectamente con la desaparición de las bases del oro.

El asunto más urgente es qué va a pasar cuando el oro entre en permanente backwardation, que es lo que va a suceder con toda probabilidad si continua esta tendencia. Parece claro que el mercado de futuros del oro nunca más será viable de la forma en que ahora está constituido. Así que la principal fuente de oro con destino a la inversión quedará permanentemente cerrada, pues unas bases negativas del oro quieren decir que todas las ofertas para vender oro en efectivo ya han sido retiradas de antemano. Para entender esto basta recordar lo que se ha dicho más arriba, es decir que la promesa de entrega de oro en un contrato futuro dejará de ser creíble bajo un régimen de bases negativas.

El enorme volumen de comercio en papel sobre el oro desaparecerá con la llegada de una permanente backwardation. Y la muerte de este mercado de papel significa que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales habrán perdido de forma abrupta su poder sobre el control del precio del oro. Nunca más podrán vender ilimitadas cantidades de contratos futuros con el objetivo de hundir o estabilizar su precio. El propio Paul Volcker ha admitido en público que cuando era Presidente de la Reserva Federal cometió el error de permitir que el precio del oro nominado en dólares se incrementara rápidamente entre los años 1979 y 1980. Como consecuencia de este “error”, él y sus sucesores han aprendido la lección y se han esmerado con éxito en hundir su precio entre los años 1981-2001, o contener sus incrementos desde el 2001 hasta nuestros días. Lo han hecho ofreciendo cantidades ilimitadas de oro en papel en el mercado de futuros. Según nos acercamos al hito del oro en permanente backwardation, la cuestión que emerge es cómo va a controlar la Reserva Federal el precio del oro una vez desaparezca el recurso a los contratos futuros.

Otra cuestión importante es cómo va a reaccionar la industria minera del oro cuando desaparezca el mercado de futuros. Cabe la posibilidad de que no vendieran oro en dólares hasta que volviera la normalidad a los mercados. No obstante, el anuncio de retirar su oferta de venta de nuevo oro extraído de la mina podría hacer que la conmoción en el mercado del oro fuera aún peor.

Las consecuencias serán devastadoras en un sistema monetario internacional en el que el dólar americano se supone juega el papel de último medio de pago y extintor de la deuda internacional. El sistema monetario internacional se enfrenta a su mayor crisis de los últimos 40 años según se acerca una permanente backwardation en el oro. Y todavía no hay indicios de que la prensa financiera, el mundo académico o símplemente el Tesoro de EEUU o la Reserva Federal hayan tomado nota del acontecimiento. Parecen pensar que el precio futuro del oro no tiene más relevancia para el sistema monetario internacional que la panceta de cerdo congelada. Están bajo la ilusión de que el oro ha sido desmonetizado. Pero no ha sido así. Es decir, no ha sido así por la gente, que ya lo había monetizado antes de que ellos lo hubieran intentado desmonetizar.

Esta crisis es una crisis del oro, igual que ya lo fue antes en 1968. Aunque esta es la más seria de las dos. La de 1968 pudo ser literalmente “empapelada” haciendo el dólar inconvertible. Hasta el momento presente la deuda puede ser todavia liquidada en dólares de papel porque el oro en papel del mercado de futuros todavía esta respaldado por el oro material. De momento esta disponibilidad trabaja como el extintor residual de la deuda. Sin él los mercados de deuda no pueden funcionar porque los bonos, en efecto, se vuelven imposibles de canjear por nada.

En 1969, los políticos del Tesoro y la Reserva Federal entregaron a la economía un “respiradero” sobre el que pudieron diseñar un nuevo sistema monetario internacional que permitía un liquidación ordenada de la deuda. Uno tiene esperanza de que ellos ya lo han usado fructíferamente y que ahora tienen preparado algún plan de contingencia para cuando el oro en permanente backwardation se trague al sistema, y el oro en papel ya nunca más esté disponible, removiendo eficazmente el último “pacificador” de los mercados de deuda.

No es una señal alentadora que el planteamiento, si es que hay alguno, haya sido hecho a puerta cerrada. Debería haber un debate abierto sobre la crisis de la deuda que está golpeando al mundo según el mercado del oro se dirige hacia una permanente backwardation. El diseño del nuevo sistema monetario internacional debe redactarse a la vista del público, con la participación de economistas de todo tipo y condición. La reforma monetaria no debe ser pasto exclusivo para los keinesianos y los friedmanitas, que son precisamente los que piensan que hay razones convincentes para desechar el patrón oro como algo inadecuado, tanto desde la práctica como desde el plano conceptual, impidiendo que juegue ningún papel en un futuro sistema monetario internacional. Argumentan que la “disciplina” que impone podría ser políticamente inaceptable en el mundo actual.

No obstante, no hay forma de decir qué es o qué no es políticamente aceptable cuando estamos en medio de una gran depresión, con un desempleo de dos dígitos entre los más jóvenes y cuando la ley y el orden están a punto de quebrarse. Nuestra crisis de la deuda y la amenaza del oro en backwardation no es algo inconexo. La deuda agregada tal como existe hoy en día es comparable a un tren desbocado corriendo hacia abajo. El tren comenzó a aumentar su velocidad cuando se le quitaron los frenos del oro en 1971. Ahora ya está acelerando más allá de cualquier límite de velocidad seguro y la colisión parece inevitable. Para poder frenar el tren se necesita un último extintor de la deuda que sea aceptado de forma universal como medio de pago. El dólar ya no responde a estas características. El oro sí. Todo los intentos de “empapelar” la deuda han sido en vano. La crisis de la deuda ya ha liquidado una gran cantidad de riqueza de forma indiscriminada, causando un gran daño a la economía. Es preciso recordar que aunque toda la riqueza de papel que queda se terminara destruyendo, el oro sobreviviría intacto. Es el único activo financiero que no tiene contrapartida en el pasivo de la contabilidad de nadie. Esta es su principal excelencia, una propiedad que no tiene ningún otro de los activos financieros.

Se nos acaba el tiempo. Ha llegado la hora de los gobernantes. Ya no cabe señalar a nadie como culpable ni tampoco anidar rencores. Habiendo reconocido lo que significa la amenaza del oro en backwardation: la peor crisis financiera de nuestra historia, debemos actuar responsablemente.

Si lo hacemos, será nuestro “mejor momento”.

23 de junio de 2009

Notas:

(1) El beneficio en una situación de contango [precio futuro más caro que el spot], consiste en comprar oro ahora y venderlo sobre el vencimiento futuro de un contrato, simpre que haya margen para el arbitraje descontando los costes totales de almacenar hasta el vencimiento del contrato. Pero en una situación de backwardation, [precio futuro más barato que el spot] el beneficio consiste en vender hoy el oro que se tiene, comprando a continuación un contrato futuro [que además no comporta gastos materiales] y esperar a su vencimiento [pues cuando el futuro vence pasa a ser spot, que recordemos es más caro]. Y esto para ejecutar el contrato y adquirir otra vez el oro para, a continuación, venderlo de nuevo para poder volver a comprar otro contrato futuro y así sucesivamente. Un roll over permanente que termina quebrando el mercado cuando una demanda masiva de oro futuro termina desbordando a la oferta presente. Porque a pesar del permanente arbitraje sobre esta situación anómala del mercado, el precio no se modifica sustancialmente en el futuro por estar manipulado mediante la sobreoferta de oro en papel y ventas selectivas por los bancos centrales, haciendo que se descuadre la liquidez en papel sobre la disponibilidad física. Así que finalmente llega un momento en el que el mercado entiende que el contrato futuro no conseguirá el oro a su vencimiento, dejando de tener sentido el contrato y en consecuencia el propio mercado de futuros del oro.

Fekete apunta que la única forma de evitar esto es provocar de nuevo lo que en su momento hizo Volcker: disparar los tipos de interés para que sea atractivo salir del oro, cambiándolo en dólares para depositarlos a continuación en los bancos. Esto mismo es lo que se aprecia en la Paradoja de Gibson y su relación con los tipos de interés y que espero poder tratar en otros artículos posteriores. Pero no es difícil imaginar qué le iba a pasar al sistema bancario en ese caso y a la economía en su conjunto, pues cabe pregutarse si queda capital en la economía internacional para soportar tipos de interés por encima del 15%. O analizado desde otro punto vista, si los bancos tienen capacidad para devolver un 15% anual sobre los depósitos a su vencimiento después de haber hecho las correspondientes inversiones y los préstamos en la economía productiva. ¿Quedará algo en la economía que consiga rendimientos superiores al 15% anual con toda la capacidad ociosa que se ha producido en cualquier rincón del tejido productivo? Una demostración indirecta de su imposibilidad es el hecho de que sólo se han conseguido esas rentabilidades mediante la inflación de activos inmobiliarios o de algunas materias primas. En consecuencia, esa política de tipos destruiría gran parte de la productividad ociosa que no permite esos márgenes, con lo que eso supone para el empleo, la recaudación tributaria y el orden social. Si se pudo hacer en los ochenta fue porque la burbuja tenía un tamaño grande, pero en el fondo manejable y todavía quedaba capital para soportarlo. Todo parece indicar que esta vez el desmantelamiento de la burbuja ha escapado a todo control, por eso a Greenspan no le cupo en su momento otro remedio que hundir los tipos después de la burbuja punto com y provocar a continuación otra nueva: la inmobiliaria. Se evitó la resaca con mas alcohol y la irreparable corrupción de las élites americanas.

Ahora se enfrentan los “doctores del dinero” con un problema doble. Si se deja que llegue la resaca, puede ser tan fuerte que el borracho muera de espamos y arritmias. Pero, por otro lado, la dosis de alcohol tendría que ser tan abundante para evitar la resaca que el beodo podría terminar palmando de coma etílico.

En consecuencia, desde este punto de vista tan original de las bases aparece de nuevo esa ley irrevocable sobre los tipos de interés: deben subir después de un exceso de crédito barato para reajustar los procesos productivos. Sólo se puede impedir esa ley quebrando el sistema monetario. El problema es que la opción correcta iba a arrasar la economía también. En ambos casos el desorden social parece garantizado.

Traducción y notas por Joaquín Ferrer Benat


----------



## Ciscokid (26 Mar 2017)

Gold is King


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Para aclarar "conceptos" -que NO simples opiniones...-, la mayor parte de los acreedores de los EE.UU. son sus propios ciudadanos, las entidades estadounidenses como los Gobiernos estatales y locales, los fondos de pensiones, los fondos de inversión y la... FED. Juntos poseían el pasado año el 67,5% de la Deuda. Y el resto es el que está en manos extranjeras.

De los 12,9 Billones de Dólares de Deuda propiedad de los estadounidenses: 5,3 Billones los tienen los fondos fiduciarios del Gobierno como, por ejemplo, la Seguridad Social; 5,1 Billones los tienen los individuos, fondos de pensiones y los Gobiernos estatales y locales; y los restantes 2,5 Billones los tienen la FED.

Así que está bastante CLARITO y me da igual si hablamos de la Deuda de los EE.UU. o de su moneda, el USD, que el Sistema financiero global se basa en la idea de que los Bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU. son activos absolutamente seguros. Y si esto se "resquebrajará" iríamos de cabeza a un Colapso global... como mínimo.

Y, por supuesto, podemos opinar todo lo que queramos contra el criterio general, perooooo por eso mismo se producen las recesiones económicas o los... Colapsos.

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí. Y agradecer los aportes, pero aquellos que para mí son IMPORTANTES y que son los que yo he leído. Los demás, al igual que las "opiniones", para quienes gusten de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2017)

Mar 24, 2017 A Grinding Gold Market: Key Trades Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (27 Mar 2017)

Ay amigo Clapham, qué caprichosas son las musas: para una vez que no nos pides un _thanks_, van ellas y te inspiran la elaboración de un post juicioso, y casi diría que brillante.


----------



## disken (27 Mar 2017)

Muy buenas estas ultimas paginas del hilo. Sin duda las aportaciones que hay por aqui practicamente tienen respaldo en metales, dandole buen uso todo visitante tiene claves para mejorar su way of life. 

Incluso habeis hecho que 2/3 partes de las personalidades de clapham se replanteen utilizar su memoria genetica para recordar porque ahorro en plata años atrás. Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. 

En las univerdidades de economia deberian utilizar este hilo como materia obligaroria.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# disken: Bienvenido a este hilo y le diré que yo ya me conformaría con que diese la suficiente formación económica desde los principios de la educación reglada, de manera que la ciudadanía NO incurriera en los errores que todos sabemos...

Y luego, ya en las Universidades, la Economía debería enseñarse de forma que sirviera para lo que se pretendió. NO como ahora que sirve para explicar el pasado...

Aprovecho para dejaros esto...

Gold Party is Back on Track Thanks to Yellen's Promise

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Wikileaks y el "Vault 7": lo que siempre sospechamos resultó ser cierto | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2017)

Interesante...

- El Imperio debe ser puesto en vigilancia de suicidio

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Mar 2017)

Roban una moneda de oro de 100 kilos valorada en 3,7 millones de euros en el Bode Museum de Berlín
Es una de las mayores monedas de oro del mundo

Acuñada en Canadá, su precio actual ronda los cuatro millones de euros

La moneda de oro más grande del mundo ha sido robada la madrugada de este lunes de un museo de Berlín. La policía ha confirmado la desaparición de la pieza, de 100 kilos de peso, 53 centímetros de diámetro y tres de grosor. Los especialistas calculan que su peso en oro puro tiene un valor de 3,74 millones de euros, según la agencia DPA.

Robada la moneda de oro más grande del mundo de un museo de Berlín | Internacional | EL PAÍS







Vaya mierda de seguridad tiene el museo de Berlín ese. Entran por la ventana del baño y se llevan una moneda de 100kg de Oro. Yo flipo.

No es la moneda de oro más grande del mundo pués en 2012 fabricaron una moneda de oro de una tonelada, la Australian Kangaroo Gold.


----------



## oinoko (28 Mar 2017)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Robada la moneda de oro más grande del mundo de un museo de Berlín | Internacional | EL PAÍS




Ayer dieron en la noticia en todos los telediarios y me llamo la atención que todos le dieran el titulo de "moneda mas grande del mundo", supongo que para darle más valor a la noticia de la que realmente tiene, o para asustar a la gente sobre eso de tener chapitas doradas en casa.

1) No es la moneda más grande del mundo, ya que como dice Humano, la Perth Mint acuño un Canguro de 1 Tonelada en el 2012.

2) Maples de 100 Kilos se acuñaron 5 piezas, que están en manos de jeques petroleros y empresarios. Incluso los de Oro Direct compraron en una subasta una de esas en monedas de 100 Kg en el 2010 y la tuvieron durante unos años en el escaparate de Valencia como reclamo. No se que paso con ella cuando les cerraron el chiringuito en 2014.


Por cierto, aqui se demuestra que la mejor manera de evitar un robo es que nadie sepa lo que tienes. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo unos interesantes y reveladores gráficos...

- Gold Market Charts - March 2017 - Gold Market Charts

Saludos.


----------



## realisto (28 Mar 2017)

Mi opinión sobre el ORO, en punto bisagra 







https://es.tradingview.com/i/XKvQ2VUx/


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Mar 2017)

Goldtent TA Paradise » USDU


Os dejo un artículo de Spock de gratis, que acaba de postear. 
*USDU*
USDU looks like toast, into late April, based on the 10 week Hurst Cycle. From the chart, this cycle is now heading down into late April, and the price action is now bearish, given its trading under a H&S neckline.

What can happen, is price can drop hard into the cycle low, so maybe we flop around here for a week or two, to establish a failed daily cycle, then down hard into the late April lows, for 4% to 5% drop, from the neckline. 4% to 5% hard drop … think about it.

This will produce a lot of chart damage. I cannot see where the bull case is, given that we are also at 15 year super-cycle peak this year, for the DXY.







Trump wants to make America great again. This is what he needs to help achieve that.

So far, many of the miners are not buying any of the metals price action. Lets see what happens when USDU goes over the edge next month. $Gold should be testing $1300 then. This reminds me of January 2016, when we had similar scenario, when the metals took off, and miners had a delayed reaction, as the herd were in recency bias denial.

Now here is the $silver price action. Using some independent rational thinking, which is rare to find in a herd, assuming USDU does the expected dive next month, $silver should be trading well above the neckline shown at $18.40, and on its way to $21.70, which is the measured move.






---------- Post added 28-mar-2017 at 19:27 ----------

[/COLOR]




[/IMG]

Y un gráfico cosecha propia. El primero que hago en foros. A ver qué opináis. 
Gold to silver ratio. Se repite un posible patrón. La plata está subiendo más rápido que el oro, y puede repetirse ese máximo de 2011. Le va a costar algo de tiempo, eso sí, unos años.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2017 at 19:36 ----------

Otro post que me ha gustado mucho... Este autor postea poco pero la verdad que el tío acierta bastante... 

Note the OBV indicator at the top of the chart, which has now broken out above the level set at Silver’s 2011 high. If Granville’s theory that “volume precedes price” holds any merit, then we should see some spectacular upside action in Silver in the coming weeks and months ahead.







Also note that the MACD indicator at the bottom of the chart which has just turned upward has a great deal of room to run higher before it is anywhere near “oversold”.


----------



## Metalcuck (28 Mar 2017)

Hola!
Acabo de leer esto amigos 404 Not Found parece hay alguien cansado de la vida y acaballo de pasar esta Bill con la posibilidad de auditar la reserva federal?apuestas a que le entra una depresión y se suicida con 4 balas a la nuca tras atarse a una silla y golpearse durante días? 
A la espera de que acabe el directo pero si esto sale adelante podría ser este el año que se va adelante la mierda todo?

Se ha caído el primer enlace
Añado otro Link House panel passes bill to audit the Fed - MarketWatch
Y la duda como de lejos llegarán? Sera como dicen otro paripe donde nadie acaba mirando nada o quizás esta vez irán adelante,Trump esta a favor de ello podrá el y los suyos contra la opinión unánime enfrentada de demócratas y de todo el deep state?todo esto y mucho más en nuestro próximo episodio de suicidios por resolver


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo unos interesantes y reveladores gráficos...
> 
> - Gold Market Charts - March 2017 - Gold Market Charts
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando buen enlace, "increíble" el cuarto párrafo dice lo siguiente

... hasta la fecha, las retiradas de oro del SGE han llegado a 363 toneladas, sobre una base anualizada serían cerca de 2.200 toneladas. Esto equivaldría a alrededor del 70% del suministro anual de extracción de oro mundial.


Curiosidad:

James Turk, fundador y consultor GoldMoney, dice que la manipulación implica evitar que el precio del oro suba más de un 1% en un día.

Gold & Silver Surge As Traders Brace For Market Shock, But Here Is What Is So Unbelievable About Today | King World News


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Fernando buen enlace, "increíble" el cuarto párrafo dice lo siguiente
> 
> ... hasta la fecha, las retiradas de oro del SGE han llegado a 363 toneladas, sobre una base anualizada serían cerca de 2.200 toneladas. Esto equivaldría a alrededor del 70% del suministro anual de extracción de oro mundial.



Estarían proyectadas al total del año, que seguiría siendo una barbaridad.

Dice igualmente que las compras del PBoC no estarían entre las realizadas en el SGE.

Y el siguiente artículo apunta a que esas compras representarían otras 17 Tms. / Que extrapoladas serían alrededor de otro 7% de la producción mundial, lo que dejaría un 23% de la producción restante para todos los bancos y compradores particulares del globo /.

Afirma igualmente que Rusia y China juntas compran el 85% mundial en lo que a provisiones de bancos centrales se refiere.

En resumen : 

-Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo salvo el ruso y el chino se reparten el 15% de las compras de ese sector.

-Los particulares mundiales fuera de China disponen de un 23% de la producción mundial anual. Ahí estarían joyeros, goldbugs, países donde el ahorro en Oro es clásico como Turquía, India...Es tan evidente una estrategia deliberada y concreta de Rusia y China tras ello como la tremenda escasez con que el resto del planeta ha de lidiar. No hay mucho lugar a dudas acerca de que las presiones sufridas por el mantenimiento artificial de precios deben superar de largo lo que los peor pensados aventuramos.

China compró 14,07 toneladas de oro en febrero de 2017


----------



## Xpiro (29 Mar 2017)

Buenos días a todos!! los chinorris acaban de encontrar un buen filón de horo que lógicamente se quedarán ellos mismos!! este descubrimiento les va a dar una buena base para apoyar en el futuro su moneda, seguir comprando y quitándoselo a los occidentales...

China descubre el mayor yacimiento de oro de su historia con un valor potencial de 20.200 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## racional (29 Mar 2017)

Que se acaba decian, y esto es como el petroleo, en vez acabarse no hacen mas que aparecer nuevos yacimientos. Y más destrución del medio ambiente, que eso es lo unico que hacen los mineros en el planeta. Porque el oro resolver, no resuelve ningún problema del mundo, solo crea más.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Xpiro: Mira, te agradezco el enlace, pero SÍ quiero comentar que yo de la China mandarina me creo lo que me creo, es decir NADA. ¿A qué viene esto? Pues, en el 2015 ya salió otra noticia parecida desde aquellas latitudes y ahí os dejo el oportuno enlace...

- China se hace de oro: hallan enorme yacimiento submarino de metal precioso en mar de China Oriental - RT

# racional: Bueno, lo que NO va a arreglar NADA es la impresión de "dinero" respaldado por NADA... Y sigue sin mejorar en las "argumentaciones"... por denominarlas de alguna manera. Por la misma regla de tres, no se debería extraer casi ningún mineral... ni vivir en el mundo que nos ha tocado.

Más tarde, ya por la noche, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os lo dejo...

- WARNING: U.S. Ponzi Retirement Market In Big Trouble, Protect With Precious Metals

Saludos.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Xpiro: Mira, te agradezco el enlace, pero SÍ quiero comentar que yo de la China mandarina me creo lo que me creo, es decir NADA. ¿A qué viene esto? Pues, en el 2015 ya salió otra noticia parecida desde aquellas latitudes y ahí os dejo el oportuno enlace...
> 
> - China se hace de oro: hallan enorme yacimiento submarino de metal precioso en mar de China Oriental - RT



Es evidente que China no declara ni de lejos sus tenencias de oro oficiales y no me extrañaría que tenga que ver con una tasación futura vía DEG o referencia global análoga en la que podría tomarse el oro OFICIAL como base de un patrón. En esas circunstancias, el oro oculto será el más valioso, pues no incidiría a la baja en un posible cómputo de salida ,pero sí en una revalorización "automática" en tanto que "oro futuro".

Una buena mina a mano /intasable por lo tanto hasta agotar su producción/ de la que sacar existencias cual de una chistera, según convenga, no estaría nada mal como fuente de reservas a precios de un nuevo contexto decididamente pro-aurífero.

Suena a lavadero "en la manga" por si en un negociación global fuese preferible callarse. "Casualmente" , otros que deslizan a la vox populi la precariedad de sus bóvedas son los yankis, "sumidos en la indigencia metalera" mientras su CARTA MAGNA contempla EXPRESA Y LITERALMENTE el ORO como DINERO y están presididos por un goldbug , mira tú por dónde. EL oro desaparece de Libia, Ucrania, España ...pero acto seguido, se evapora misteriosamente, quién lo iba a decir.

Igual que la estatregia de custodia de oro privado de sus mil millones de ciudadanos / Los chinos se regalan oro virtual almacenado en bancos con WeChat / o los movimientos de años pasados en expediciones paramilitares extraoficiales.

Evitar movimientos bruscos con toda la munición en dólares de que disponían estos últimos años se ha tenido que pagar con información y prebendas de primera. Si a la impunidad del burbujeo contarreloj y el intervencionismo intramuros en la economía China en aspectos tan primordiales como su bolsa o su moneda le unimos la "maricón el último" que han adoptado como política de carga metalera, pues "blanco y en botella..."


edit : mis disculpas por los continuos retoques pero mi teclado está agonizando . Espero renovarlo a primeros , que son ya :o


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2017)

Hola, juli: Vamos a ver, cualquiera puede ir de "farol"... así que si ponemos en duda las cifras oficiales en cuanto a la tenencia física de Oro en USA, ¿por qué tenemos que dar crédito a "suposiciones"? Y dentro de las mismas entran las reservas de Oro que tenga el Banco Central de China y las "reservas" por "explotar" que pueda tener en su territorio... Vamos, es que si me puede DEMOSTRAR que China tiene más Oro que el que declara, pues ADELANTE, pero no va a poder hacerlo. Insisto en que se basa en meras "suposiciones" y otra cosa muy distinta es que la ciudadanía china, al igual que la hindú, esté adquiriendo Oro. Otro ejemplo: el Banco Central de la India tiene MUY POCO Oro, pero en cambio es el país que más posee en conjunto, pero si nos vamos al ratio per cápita los países occidentales siguen ganando por GOLEADA...

Saludos.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

Buenas noches, fernando.

La diferencia es que India prohíbe a su ciudadanos traerse más oro y China les pone puente de plata. Porqué ? Porque los planes de cuentas asociadas al oro en India o las limitaciones al ash han sido un fiasco rotundo y el gobierno indio se ve impotente para requisar las montañas de metal en posesión de sus súbditos...mientras China no sólo no ha de requisarlo, sino que delega su custodia en media docena de bancos autorizados por el SGE, así que cuanto más compren , mejor : Con un jpg a color al "presunto" propietario, asunto resuelto...y el metal, eso sí, ya te lo voy yo guardando.

Y sí, por supueso que siempre hablamos de suposiciones. Pero la casualidad, es que , al igual que en este hilo :fiufiu: , nadie tiene oro. Alemania no recupera el suyo, los chinos tampoco tienen, el Comex está vacío / qué raro, teniendo precisamente el recurso del papel a voluntad/ Ahora bien, Ron Paul y adláteres reclaman su validez como dinero en media docena de estados ya / y eso que neen USA no hay, qué altruísmo/...el asunto es : dónde está el oro ? / si además, nadie quiere es areliquia bárbara/.

El oro es un objeto de deseo tal que ni siquiera le dedican los infundios que decican al bitcoin. Por no rozar el tema, es que ni lo marginan, sencillamente a nivel oficial de cara a la ciudadanía, NO EXISTE. Sólo Putin se permite provocar al silente Occidente luciendo barras en todos los medios , porque él no sale en bóvedas de oro luciendo barras para alardear como un cateto nuevo rico, sino / aunque no trascienda en esos términos ante una opinión pública occidental cuya cultura monetaria ha sido lobotomizada en aras del dinero virtual / como una provocación INTEGRAL a Occidente en un mensaje subliminal que llega perfectamente a sus destinatarios/. Putin lo sabe...y China lo sabe, pero China es demasiado grande para verse compensada por un desplante al poder y se centra en el expolio desaforado de un sistema de cuya caducidad es consciente.

El asunto es cómo y cuan perfectamente encaja el tema aurífero en Occidente en la inacción y el silencio , que son las posiciones previas del poder ante cualquier asunto de verdadero calado. Un político mintiendo es la desvergüenza en estado puro y da ganas de vomitar, sí...pero lo verdaderamente terrorífico es siempre lo que calla. Cuando un político obvia algo, el problema está justo ahí. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Bueno, juli, China pone "puentes de Plata" a su ciudadanía porque le interesa, a fin de cuentas a la hora de una posible confiscación ya le salen los "números". Recordemos que estamos hablando de un país comunista con una economía marcadamente neoliberal, algo que a "bote pronto" parece algo contra natura...

El caso de la India es diferente, porque es bien sabido que mucho del Oro que entra es mediante el contrabando y que es muy parecido a lo que sucede en Vietnam...

La posición de Rusia es mucho MÁS CLARA, al menos desde mi punto de vista, y el Banco Central de Rusia publica regularmente su estado contable, de manera que es más fácil hacerse una "foto" de lo que realmente tiene. El quid de la cuestión es que muy probablemente Rusia se está preparando para "algo" y aquí tenemos campo abonado para las "suposiciones"...

Yo lo que descarto es que tanto China como Rusia o los BRICS vayan a imponer en los DEG sus posibles "pretensiones" y te recuerdo que el Yuan ha entrado en la cesta del FMI... perooooo a costa de las otras divisas y al USD NO lo han tocado, de manera que parece que si EE.UU. no está de acuerdo con lo que "sea", pues pocas posibilidades hay de tirarlo para adelante... ¿No? Y sigo recordando que EE.UU. es el Imperio actual y sustentado en su poderío militar, así que...

De lo que le leo, juli, te diría que tienes razón en algunas de las cosas que apuntas y de hecho has realizado un buen comentario... Sin embargo, te has parado a pensar que, quizás, hay más Oro en manos privadas occidentales de lo que podamos imaginar. En fin, no deja de ser también una "suposición", perooooo está claro que el ratio al que me refería parece darme la razón.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, juli, China pone "puentes de Plata" a su ciudadanía porque le interesa, a fin de cuentas a la hora de una posible confiscación ya le salen los "números". Recordemos que estamos hablando de un país comunista con una economía marcadamente neoliberal, algo que a "bote pronto" parece algo contra natura...
> 
> El caso de la India es diferente, porque es bien sabido que mucho del Oro que entra es mediante el contrabando y que es muy parecido a lo que sucede en Vietnam...
> 
> ...



Claro, hombre, si China no va a imponer nada... China sólo tiene el beneplácito de un cómplice necesario en un affaire que se salió de madre hace mucho / y "socios" , porque a la fuerza ahorcan/ . A China, eso si, le han pagado un caramelo a la altura de las circunstancias.

Alguien puede dudar de que el tenedor número 1 y La Banca, también en ese juego , va a ser el tío Sam ? / si es que cada vez que se lee y oye, incluso desde voces y plumas de pretendida referencia y autoridad , que USA no paga sus deudas en Oro PORQUE NO LO TIENE es para orinarse encima, por Dios.../.

USA comenzará la nueva partida post-reset con más reservas que nadie y la riqueza real expoliada al planeta entero durante estos últimos 70 años con su truco de la impresora, que no sé si a alguien le parecerá poco. Los últimos 30 años de "crecimiento" y perversión fiat global ellos ya conocían la hoja de ruta . Alguien duda de que hayan estado a lo que tocaba ?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Hola, juli: NO sabemos lo que pueda suceder en los próximos años... Yo soy de la opinión que la situación se volverá insostenible, pero también es muy posible que continúen con su "ADICCIÓN" a la impresora y que sigan con la "patada adelante"... De momento, no refleja la REALIDAD, pero ya les sirve.

Nosotros lo que podemos hacer es prepararnos para diferentes escenarios en los que esté en "juego" nuestro Patrimonio, ya sea de forma parcial o total e imagino que es por ese motivo que tenemos una determinada "afición" a coleccionar "reliquias bárbaras", ¿No?

La posibilidad de un Reset mundial o NO que suponga el ROBO de parte de nuestro dinero Fiat es algo que NO debemos obviar... por mucho que ahora parezca "imposible".

Y dejo esto donde se evidencian determinados "poderes" y que supongo que son los de SIEMPRE...

- U.S. House committee approves bill to increase scrutiny of Fed | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Interesante...

- EXCLUSIVE: Nuclear Explosion in Ukraine | Veterans Today

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Eurexit

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (30 Mar 2017)

Este Bermejo es brillante


----------



## Quemado (30 Mar 2017)

Si se cumple el tema del Eurexit, me da a mí que España iba a llevar un futuro muy negro. Aunque dentro de la UE también iba a estar la cosa mala.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

EL euroescepticismo siempre ha estado ahí. Es más, pensar que en el norte sno fue así desde el principio y esto era una oda a la fraternidad es de una candidez extrema. Otra cosa es la conveniencia y los réditos que el ponzi europeo ponían en perspectiva.

Ahora, con el descreimiento de la causa común incluso por parte de los nuevos ricos del sur, Alemania se juega muchísimo con su propia ciudadanía y la ola buena ya la aprovechó. 

A poco que nos desliguemos de la comprensible óptica interesada del país en ruina en que vivimos, veremos que no procede en absoluto hacerse un harakiri sin pies ni cabeza para además pasarse el futuro persiguiendo y enderezando morosos. Y Francia tiene mucho que arreglar, pero Alemania está en una posición esplendorosa en la escena mundial.

Esta vez no hay premio para el norte y a eso, infelizmente , no hay mucha vuelta que darle.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# juli: Qué va a ser PEOR no lo sé... pero la UE/Euro NO tiene ningún porvenir con los actuales "mimbres". O se va a una "UNIÓN" REAL y se finaliza la "TONTERÍA" actual o me temo que no hay solución viable y satisfactoria para TODOS. De momento, la actual estructura sólo funciona para unos y es un auténtico caos para otros: basta comparar nuestra Deuda vs PIB actual con la existente antes de entrar dentro de esta auténtica TRAMPA.

Y dejo un interesante artículo. NO por la opinión del articulista, que puede que tenga "razón" si la "patada adelante" continúa con éxito, sino por los "explicativos" gráficos que lleva anexos...

- La burbuja de la renta fija no tiene por qué estallar | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Mar 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Este Bermejo es brillante



Lo es. El Crexit es la llave que abre la puerta al Reset y a una posible desintegración. No entiendo como no nos damos todos cuenta de ello.

En fin... el fin....


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un artículo "metalero" que me ha parecido interesante, aunque es un poco largo...

- Precious Metals Are In Alignment For A Major Ascent | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2017)

Bastante interesante... aunque por aquí ya casi NO nos sorprende NADA.

- "Trumponomics" militarizada: cogobierno con Goldman Sachs

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2017)

No parece que los chinos confíen mucho en su moneda... ¿Por qué será?

- China's Underground Bank Crackdown Risks Headaches in Hong Kong - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (31 Mar 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Lo es. El Crexit es la llave que abre la puerta al Reset y a una posible desintegración. No entiendo como no nos damos todos cuenta de ello.
> 
> En fin... el fin....




El Crexit es el resultado de querer arreglar un problema de deuda.... con más y más deuda..... y así andamos.... como Hitler, de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final

Y de paso saqueando al pequeño ahorrador.... robando, expoliando... esas son las soluciones de nuestros políticos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La lucha contra la desigualdad: algunas propuestas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os dejo... Y para aquellos que dominen el Inglés pueden entrar en los enlaces que en el mismo se proponen.

- 'Three Wise Men' Warn Crash Coming, Own Gold

Saludos.


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os dejo... Y para aquellos que dominen el Inglés pueden entrar en los enlaces que en el mismo se proponen.
> 
> - 'Three Wise Men' Warn Crash Coming, Own Gold
> 
> Saludos.



Y el articulo es de una web de compra venta de oro, muy imparcial... eligen solo las noticias que les interesan.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2017)

Hay que ser poco "racional" para escribir un post como el suyo... ¿Cuál es el título del hilo? Pues, está claro que no trata de Gastronomía, ni de Botánica... Está dedicado al Oro (y también a la Plata) y que ampliamos a los que yo denomino "vasos comunicantes" donde entran ya otros apartados más relacionados con la Economía, Finanzas, Geopolítica, etc., etc.

En el enlace al que Vd. se refiere dan su opinión tres conocidos expertos en el tema que nos ocupa por aquí y, quizás, sea un artículo más "imparcial" de lo que Vd. presupone. Lo digo porque hasta hace pocos años Jim Rogers NO era muy favorable a la compra del Oro, perooooo claro esto Vd. lo desconoce, al igual que muchas otras cosas relacionadas con nuestro "mundillo", es decir el que nos "mueve" por este hilo.

Bueno, una vez más (y van...) se ha vuelto a cubrir de "Gloria"...

Le aconsejo que antes de volver a pasarse por aquí se documente un "poquitín"... más que nada para NO hacer el ridículo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Primero de todo querría matizar un poco mi anterior post: Jim Rogers SIEMPRE ha sido favorable al Oro, pero durante un tiempo NO aconsejo entrar en él hasta hace muy poco. Conviene aclarar que Jim Rogers es uno de los mejores "gurús" dentro de los mercados de Materias Primas. En el fondo, está viendo lo mismo que vemos muchos: que el Sistema puede quebrar de forma abrupta y sin tiempo a moverse en la "foto"...

Y os dejo un artículo realmente interesante y relacionado con la Geoestrategia...

- El cazador cazado. Consideraciones sobre la guerra en Siria

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Presupuestos Generales del Estado: De Presupuestos de ficción y de tontos útiles. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y ya por la noche me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Abr 2017)

Un post que puede ser ... ¿Un despropósito? ¿Un dislate? ¿un absurdo desatino?

Hoy y mañana están de fiesta en un país del extremo Oriente: "hasta el miércoles 5 no se vuelve a negociar en el SGE" 

news_Announcement_details

Ya sé que para un mercado que representa sólo del orden del 5% de negociación mundial del metal dorado, es difícil creer que haya causalidad y correlación entre el cierre del SGE, allí en oriente, y caída a lo bestia en occidente; pero yo cómo peor pronosticador lo creo firmemente.

Esta tarde va caer el oro a lo “bestía” y mañana también, algo menos. Para que no se vea demasiado el truco los datos del ISM de marzo van a salir mejor que nunca, lo que apoyará nuevas subidas de tipos; declaraciones de la FED hoy mismo también las tendremos, Kaplan.

Ya veis no sólo pronostico sino que os avanzo noticias que pronto leereis en todos lo medios económicos. ¡¡Os estoy avanzando el futuro inmediato!! (No soy vidente, adivino, desconozco el tarot, la numerología, desconozco la cábala ... )

¿Un despropósito? ¿Un dislate? ¿un absurdo desatino? A última hora de la tarde se sabrá.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Abr 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Un post que puede ser ... ¿Un despropósito? ¿Un dislate? ¿un absurdo desatino?
> 
> Hoy y mañana están de fiesta en un país del extremo Oriente: "hasta el miércoles 5 no se vuelve a negociar en el SGE"
> 
> ...



Aceptas Paypal?


----------



## racional (3 Abr 2017)

El oro no ha subido suficiente para proteger de la inflación en las ultimas décadas, en este grafico:







Otro grafico comparandolo con el S&P 500:







El articulo completo en yahoo: Not All That Glitters Is Worth Owning, Especially Gold


----------



## kawalimit (3 Abr 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Un post que puede ser ... ¿Un despropósito? ¿Un dislate? ¿un absurdo desatino?
> 
> Hoy y mañana están de fiesta en un país del extremo Oriente: "hasta el miércoles 5 no se vuelve a negociar en el SGE"
> 
> ...



Inaudito: a las 15:29 Charitazo21 pronostica caída brutal del oro... y al minuto siguiente comienza a subir como si no hubiera un mañana ::. A estas horas está en 1252 $/onza mientras que a la hora del "vaticinio" se movía en el entorno de los 1246. Aunque vamos a esperar, que todavía queda tarde (y noche) para que se alineen los astros...


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2017)

kawalimit dijo:


> Inaudito: a las 15:29 Charitazo21 pronostica caída brutal del oro... y al minuto siguiente comienza a subir como si no hubiera un mañana ::. A estas horas está en 1252 $/onza mientras que a la hora del "vaticinio" se movía en el entorno de los 1246. Aunque vamos a esperar, que todavía queda tarde (y noche) para que se alineen los astros...



Me apalanque a 100X con un call en cuanto vi el pronóstico de Charitazo, hipotequé casa, coche, cuentas, oro, y hasta a la suegra...a estas alturas soy millonario gracias a él.

Charitazo forever.

:XX:

Un saludo, y que no falte nunca el humor.


----------



## xavik (3 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro no ha subido suficiente para proteger de la inflación en las ultimas décadas, en este grafico:



Así es, pero también depende de cuándo uno empiece a invertir. Unos gráficos empezando a contar desde distintos años (sólo están actualizados a 2011 pero creo que se entiende lo que quiero decir):

Desde 1970:







Desde 1980:







Desde 1990:







Desde 2000:







Como se ve, empezando en una década u otra cambia mucho la cosa y el artículo empieza en el mejor año para la bolsa y el peor para el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# racional: Déjese de gráficos y de "chorradas"... En su momento, aquí en este hilo demostré con DATOS como el Oro había mantenido su valor y, en cambio, el que se había depreciado considerablemente era el USD. Y para ello utilice lo que los americanos suelen utilizar como un medidor REAL de la Inflación: el Índice Big Mac... Así que mejor mira un histórico del mismo y luego "hablamos", vamos si sabe "argumentar"... algo que muchos ponemos en duda.

# kawalimit: Charizato21 creo que en solo una ocasión ha acertado algo y es conocido por fallar repetidamente en sus "pronósticos"... En cualquier caso, tanto él como los demás, ya nos los tomamos a "coña". Eso SÍ, en el pasado (cuando andaba por los mercados...) me hubiera gustado contar con su "colaboración" y tomando la posición contraria me hubiera hecho de Oro...

# xavik: Miremos desde el 1986 la evolución del Índice Big Mac vs Oro...

Y os dejo esto...

Money Managers Boost Gold Net-Long Exposure By 62% | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2017)

Os dejo lo último de Max Keiser...

- Una bomba de relojería - Videos de RT

Saludos


----------



## Orooo (4 Abr 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> ; pero yo cómo peor pronosticador lo creo firmemente.
> 
> Esta tarde va caer el oro a lo “bestía” y mañana también,




No para de subir ::


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Abr 2017)

La gran noticia de estos días en Zerohedge: Moscú y Pekín están uniendo fuerzas para "desdolarizarse" y cambiar a un mecanismo de solución comercial centrada en el oro 

Moscow And Beijing Join Forces To Bypass US Dollar In Global Markets, Shift To Gold Trade | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2017)

# Charizato21: Eso no será un simple ¿Brindis al Sol? Yo NO lo veo... además, el Yuan entró en la cesta del FMI para "algo", ¿No? Lo digo porque estuvo "mendigando" durante años para poder entrar.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que en las relaciones comerciales bilaterales entre Rusia y China se empleará el Oro... perooooo por la simple razón de que sus monedas respectivas valen lo que valen... Y eso es reconocer que la única MONEDA creíble es la basada en el Oro, aunque por aquí es conocido que abogamos por el Bimetalismo y que sería mucho más lógico en nuestro mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Charizato21: Eso no será un simple ¿Brindis al Sol? Yo NO lo veo... además, el Yuan entró en la cesta del FMI para "algo", ¿No? Lo digo porque estuvo "mendigando" durante años para poder entrar.
> 
> Otra cosa muy distinta es que en las relaciones comerciales bilaterales entre Rusia y China se empleará el Oro... perooooo por la simple razón de que sus monedas respectivas valen lo que valen... Y eso es reconocer que la única MONEDA creíble es la basada en el Oro, aunque por aquí es conocido que abogamos por el Bimetalismo y que sería mucho más lógico en nuestro mundo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, cierto, totalmente de acuerdo, tal vez me apresuré ... cómo en mis predicciones 

Si cierto lo que comentas, para sus relaciones comerciales y además creo que más importante hacer un "bypass" del dólar, creando una alternativa al SWIFT. 

Moscow And Beijing Join Forces To Bypass US Dollar In Global Markets, Shift To Gold Trade | Zero Hedge

China Completes SWIFT Alternative, May Launch "De-Dollarization Axis" As Soon As September | Zero Hedge

¡Ah! por cierto ... Recuerdo que ya lo comentamos en relación a los DEG y su futuro.

¿Que pasará el día en que un subproducto fiduciario conformado con una cesta de monedas fiduciarias de países que están en conflicto entre ellos sea la nueva moneda? 

Hasta el Sr. Racional la contestaría en la misma dirección que el resto de foreros, pienso.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes,

sólo dejo esto...

Twitter

No sabía esto de Turquía. Ni lo de antes, ni lo de ahora. Fuerte eh?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2017)

El oro mordiendo la media de las 200 sesiones.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Abr 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> sólo dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Realmente fuerte. ¡A ver si alguien conoce el asunto!!


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El oro mordiendo la media de las 200 sesiones.



Y tercera dentellada a la banda 1250/1270 que rebasada son los 1300 directos.

Y llegar a 1200 euros al cogollo del hastío francés no me digan que no tiene su aquél, también.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Curiosas, pero que muy curiosas las declaraciones de Draghi... justo en plena "guerra" contra el Efectivo... Yo que soy mal pensado, me pregunto si no se está desarrollando una auténtica guerra "soterrada" entre diferentes "bloques"... Diría que NO ando muy "desacertado"...

- Draghi destaca la preferencia del efectivo como forma de pago en la eurozona Por EFE

Y sobre lo de Turquía ya os comentaré algo si tengo tiempo para ello...

Saludos.

Edito: Para ir aligerando la "faena" os dejo esto...

- The Turkish Gold Standard, Part 1

Y creo haber comentado en muchas ocasiones la preferencia que los turcos tienen por el Oro... Y se "entiende": sólo falta ver la devaluación de la Lira Turca en relación al Big Mac... Una de las mejores formas de evaluar la Inflación y la devaluación de las monedas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2017)

Ampliando...

Turkey: Gold In Action Report | World Gold Council

Recomiendo entrar en los enlaces propuestos al final y que son muy extensos e "ilustrativos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2017)

Un buen artículo... ¡demasiado!

- El ruralicidio español del siglo XXI | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy BUENO este artículo y cuya lectura recomiendo a los más "metaleros"...

- Silver Market Manipulation - Econ 101 | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Rajoy, plastas y presupuestos falsarios

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante...

Massive Stock Correction To Send Metals Surging & Elites Lose Control

What Sets the Gold Price? Critical Thoughts on Paper and Physical Gold - GoldRepublic.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2017)

- Exceso de confianza y fragilidad de España

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Abr 2017)

Se masca la tragedia, el colapso en puertas, inminente …

Antes de continuar quiero reescribir unas palabras trazadas en este foro, en referencia a mis predicciones, hace unos meses, por un conforero al que le tengo gran admiración:

“… un forero que gratuitamente, y por puro amor al prójimo, nos inunda de sabiduría y nos conduce al buen camino en las inversiones, hechos como éste reafirman mi confianza en las personas y aumentan mi esperanza en la humanidad.” 

Hay estudios que relacionan el no entender la ironía o el sarcasmo con enfermedades neurodegenerativas, no es mi caso, esas palabras sé que fueran escritas con admiración hacia mis predicciones y el hecho de que mis pronósticos no se cumplan se debe a la tozudez de la realidad, no que no fueran totalmente acertadas. 

Pues bien vemos que están dando los últimos martillazos a la realidad, pero ya no da más de sí, la presión es enorme y aunque pretendan lo contrario la ley de la gravedad forma parte de las leyes de la mecánica celestial, no es posible cambiarla.

Se masca la tragedia, el colapso en puertas, inminente, os voy a poner la fecha exacta a este apriorismo que en breve será comprobado empíricamente.

Mañana empieza el declive, la cumbre de Donald y el chino acabará con tensiones, en dos semanas el Deutsche Bank colapsa.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Abr 2017)

Vamos que me quedo sin mis mapels y mis kukas a 700 dolares la pieza...

Ya me has jodido...


----------



## Metalcuck (7 Abr 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia, el colapso en puertas, inminente …
> 
> Mañana empieza el declive, la cumbre de Donald y el chino acabará con tensiones, en dos semanas el Deutsche Bank colapsa.



Que invierta en Alemania dices?ienso:
La verdad esque un análisis correcto no tiene porque producir un resultado acorde a ese análisis, sin duda tus análisis son buenos,piensa que en un universo paralelo hay un charizato22 que acierta en todas sus predicciones y que al igual que en esta nuestra realidad nadie se explica el porque de esa increíble capacidad.

Por cierto y relacionado con eso...se dice por ahí que los intentos de distraernos de la crisis puede que nos lleven a visitar siria...que opináis? Mi opinión personal esta basada en la versión rusa de o bien bombas convencionales les petaron un almacén de armas químicas del isis/ al nussa (o como se llamen esa tapadera) o bien un false flag. 

Assad esta ganando y no necesita usar cosas que le puedan hacer perder...por otra parte que recibieran las máscaras antigas 3 días antes,que hubiese un equipo de cámaras de una cadena paseando por ahí, etc etc me recuerda demasiado al 2013 cuando colaron lo mismo de gas y resultó ser al revés haber sido el isis y no siria.

Aunque fuese Assad y hubiese usado armas químicas igualmente no me metería a pegarme habiendo rusos y en caso de "ganar" acabar con un libia,Túnez, Argelia, Egipto,irak...


----------



## pamarvilla (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días.
A consecuencia del presunto ataque químico de los otros días por parte de aviones sirios, los EEUU de forma más o menos ilegal se toman la "justicia" por su mano y han bombardeado esta madrugada una base aérea en Siria.
Siria: EE.UU. desafía a Rusia e Irán lanzando misiles contra una base aérea

No será (espero) el comienzo de una gran guerra pero de momento sí que puede suponer que el petróleo y el oro tiren hacia arriba.
:ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Supongo que el Fin de nuestros días llegará, perooooo no cabe duda de que se prolongará de acuerdo a tus "pronósticos", es decir si aplicamos la opinión contraria y que es la que funciona en tu caso.

# Metalcuck: Os dejo un enlace y que va en línea con lo que comentas...

- El montaje del

# parmavilla: SÍ, el GHDLGP que ahora reside en la Casa Blanca nos ha vuelto a recordar las "formas" del Imperio. Además, el muy SINVERGÜENZA tiene muy mala memoria: por la misma regla de tres, ¿cuántas miles de veces debería haber bombardeado Vietnam a los EE.UU.? En fin, que este MISERABLE va a traer bastantes conflictos a lo largo de su mandato -si es que llega a finalizarlo...- y ¡Ojo! porque muchas cosas ya están decididas a sus espaldas... Esos navíos de guerra NO toman posiciones de un día para otro, por tanto la decisión ya estaba tomada hace tiempo y sólo faltaba la "excusa"... ¿"fabricada"? 

Y SÍ, el Oro está subiendo y hace unos minutos andaba por los $1265,95... Sin embargo, si no hay un agravamiento de la situación, NO creo que se vaya mucho más arriba y lo más "normal" es que continuemos con el aburrido lateral que llevamos desde hace tiempo. Falta ver cuál será su comportamiento cuando las Bolsas corrijan fuertemente... ya que NO todo dura para siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días!!!

Fernando, como bien sabes estoy preparando la 2ª jornada sobre metales preciosos, geopolítica y macroeconomía en Valencia y Miguel Arias (dueño de Rankia) me está ayudando bastante. Resulta que le he hablado de ti y del hilo este y me ha comentado que le encantaría contar contigo y los que escribimos habitualmente aquí.

Lo digo por el trato que siempre recibimos de Calopez, que pasa mucho de este hilo y de las peticiones que le hacemos. A parte de las veces que se queda colgado este ¿"antro"? por llamarlo de alguna manera.

También aprovecho para que os apuntéis al webinar del lunes 11 de abril a las 18h en Rankia.

Inversión en metales preciosos: debate con expertos

Gracias. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Orooo (7 Abr 2017)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenos días.
> A consecuencia del presunto ataque químico de los otros días por parte de aviones sirios, los EEUU de forma más o menos ilegal se toman la "justicia" por su mano y han bombardeado esta madrugada una base aérea en Siria.
> Siria: EE.UU. desafía a Rusia e Irán lanzando misiles contra una base aérea
> 
> ...




Yo cuando leo noticias asi siempre pienso lo mismo.
Estos han visto algo en Siria que les interesa, se lanzan ellos mismos un par de pepinos, le hechan la culpa a otros con manipulaciones sanas y con la excusa se van alli a ver que pueden rascar.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Abr 2017)

El geólogo Keith Barron, al frente de Aurania Resources, conocido por descubrir el colosal depósito de oro "Fruta del Norte" en Ecuador tiene otro objetivo, encontrar "Logroño de los Caballeros" y "Sevilla del Oro", dos asentamientos que produjeron oro durante el siglo XVI pero que se han perdido

Keith Barron of Fruta del Norte Fame is Back in Ecuador


Pienso en alguien de este foro, que con un buen patrocinador sería capaz de conseguir lo que pretende este tal Keith Barron en menos tiempo, con menos recursos y con la certeza de encontrarlo. Lástima no tener un par de millones de euros para hacerle de mecenas.


----------



## Metalcuck (7 Abr 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo cuando leo noticias asi siempre pienso lo mismo.
> Estos han visto algo en Siria que les interesa, se lanzan ellos mismos un par de pepinos, le hechan la culpa a otros con manipulaciones sanas y con la excusa se van alli a ver que pueden rascar.



las malas lenguas hablan de un petroducto desde Qatar a Europa (bando isis eeuu israel merkel) vs desde irán a Europa (bando chita iraki irán, rusia siria) en sí siria solo es el por donde pasara el petroducto


----------



## Orooo (7 Abr 2017)

Metalcuck dijo:


> las malas lenguas hablan de un petroducto desde Qatar a Europa (bando isis eeuu israel merkel) vs desde irán a Europa (bando chita iraki irán, rusia siria) en sí siria solo es el por donde pasara el petroducto




Si, si. 
Si me lo creo, alguna historia de esas sera.


----------



## MASERI (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días. Mis aportaciones a este debate. 

Carta abierta al bolsillo de los españoles: España está en quiebra de Roberto Centeno, Juan Laborda, Juan Carlos Barba y Juan Carlos Bermejo.

Males que azotan la economía de España


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Parri: Siempre es grato tener noticias tuyas, amigo mío. Bien, ya le puedes dar las Gracias a Miguel Arias y también que me lo voy a plantear. Lo que no sé es si allí podría continuar con un hilo que tuviera el mismo formato que éste, pero bueno todo es plantearlo. En el pasado leía bastante a Llinares y Vargas en Rankia, pero luego el tiempo disponible se va acortando y ahora hace mucho que no me paso por allí.

Desde luego, es un foro muchísimo más serio que Burbuja, pero claro uno es el padre de la "criatura" o de este pequeño "Oasis" -la expresión no es mía, la tomo prestada de un conforero- y tengo que meditarlo. No es menos cierto que aquí colaboran personas muy capacitadas y que -si se diera el caso- sería interesante que emprendieran la nueva "aventura". En fin, que NO descarto el "cambio de aires", pero es que el "pollo" y "moderadores" que llevan este "corral" NO están por la labor de hacer las cosas medianamente bien y parece que el único objetivo es poner el "cazo"... Además, ¡qué Cojones! bien que se "nutren" los bolsillos a costa de los que escribimos para que al menos tengamos el derecho de EXIGIRLES una mayor atención y un MEJOR hacer.

Resumiendo: me lo plantearé...

Y, Parri, iros pasando por el hilo para recordar el evento que estáis organizando. Os deseo el mayor de los éxitos y, en el fondo, se trata de que la gente abra los ojos ante un posible desastre patrimonial que estaría dibujándose en el horizonte. Bueno, esperemos que sólo se quede en eso, porque con el "Pato loco" en la Casa Blanca TODO es posible.

# Metalcuck: NO hay tales "malas lenguas"... Es notorio que la guerra de Siria está auspiciada por EE.UU., Arabia Saudita, Qatar y Turquía... Y los motivos van en la línea que apunta y sobre esto aportamos abundante información en este hilo. Vamos, que tiene Vd. una auténtica hemeroteca sobre el particular si profundiza en páginas anteriores del actual hilo y también de los precedentes.

# MASERI: Agradecerle las interesantes aportaciones que realiza y darle la Bienvenida a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes

Segunda embestida al 1270, sólo roto este año con el Brexit y su bull trap de salida.

Puede haber más de 30 dólares de subida ahí.


----------



## amador (7 Abr 2017)

Hola Parri:

¿Este webinar se graba para luego oírlo tipo Podcast ?

Me encantaría poder oírlo en directo, pero justo a esa hora tengo una reunión de trabajo.

Gracias




Parri dijo:


> También aprovecho para que os apuntéis al webinar del lunes 11 de abril a las 18h en Rankia.
> 
> Inversión en metales preciosos: debate con expertos
> 
> Gracias. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Parri (7 Abr 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola Parri:
> 
> ¿Este webinar se graba para luego oírlo tipo Podcast ?
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, sino se puede escuchar se lo digo Amparo de Rankia y te lo paso. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante enlace el que os dejo y recomiendo entrar en los enlaces propuestos.

- Debt Endgame & Gold Bull Era | GoldBroker.com

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (7 Abr 2017)

Parri dijo:


> No te preocupes, sino se puede escuchar se lo digo Amparo de Rankia y te lo paso.
> 
> Saludos.



Si ofreces esa posibilidad, me apunto también. Por trabajo me es imposible. 

Gracias por organizar estos eventos con tanto nivel de ponentes, un lujo!


----------



## racional (7 Abr 2017)

Poco ha durado, como siempre el oro decepcionando.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2017)

Le decepcionará a Vd. que sabe lo que sabe... Entre TENERLO o NO hay una notable diferencia. Y, además, es que eso tampoco hay que "explicarla", aunque Vd. como ya es habitual no lo "entienda"...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2017)

Muy recomendable la lectura de este artículo... especialmente para los "Sres. racionales".

- STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2017)

- The Calm Before The Precious Metal Silver Storm – SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ESCALADA SIN PRECEDENTES: EEUU INICIA LA GUERRA ABIERTA CONTRA SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: La verdad es que en muchas ocasiones la REALIDAD puede llegar a ser "paranormal"... Y también no cabe duda de que el mundo se está convirtiendo en un polvorín donde sus "guardianes" juegan con cerillas...

- Rusia traza una "línea roja" para EEUU en Siria y suprime la comunicación directa con el Pentágono. La base de Shairat ya está operativa tras el fracasado ataque

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2017)

- Silver Price Update | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (9 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: La verdad es que en muchas ocasiones la REALIDAD puede llegar a ser "paranormal"... Y también no cabe duda de que el mundo se está convirtiendo en un polvorín donde sus "guardianes" juegan con cerillas...
> 
> - Rusia traza una "línea roja" para EEUU en Siria y suprime la comunicación directa con el Pentágono. La base de Shairat ya está operativa tras el fracasado ataque
> 
> Saludos.



¿Fernando esto puede ser un precedente a que el oro puede subir de precio? Me guio por el gran Peter.L.Bernstein en su libro 'El oro: historia de una obsesión' . Qué diría que me lo recomendaste tu en un hilo que abrí hace un par de semanas atrás y cosa que te agradezco porque es un libro de diez, a pesar de que no lo haya acabado es realmente increible la historía que hay detrás de éste metal precioso.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: La verdad es que en muchas ocasiones la REALIDAD puede llegar a ser "paranormal"... Y también no cabe duda de que el mundo se está convirtiendo en un polvorín donde sus "guardianes" juegan con cerillas...
> 
> - Rusia traza una "línea roja" para EEUU en Siria y suprime la comunicación directa con el Pentágono. La base de Shairat ya está operativa tras el fracasado ataque
> 
> Saludos.



Juegan con cerillas... pero no se hasta que punto cuando los usanos usaron su cerilla no habian quitado previamente el 99% del material combustible alrededor... 

Mirando las reacciones y lo que conocemos: avisaron previamente a Rusia, el impacto has sido minimo y la flota area siria y la propia base estan operativas... luego miras sus declaraciones y casi son mas incendiarias que el propio ataque, en especial las usanas diciendo que Rusia e Iran son responsables del uso de las armas quimicas, ya sea por mirar hacia otro lado o por incompetencia... y Ruisa respondiendo que USA ha arruinado las relaciones que tenian hasta ahora... luego esta el interes real de Rusia... 

Creo que todo empezo en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, cuando Rusia mantuvo su bloqueo... ahi USA se calento... y es lo que ha oficialmente ha dicho Iran en sus comunicados... auque van mas alla y dicen que USA pretendia debilitar el poder aereo de Syria (algo que no creo, tan malos no pueden ser los usanos, el ataque fue muy localizado y "medido"...)

... pero sin duda, ahora mismo, es lo mas cerca que estamos de un conflicto que puede propagarse en la region...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Efectivamente, el libro que te recomendé es muy bueno y, además, nos da una "panorámica" muy amplia de lo que hay detrás del metal dorado. Por otro lado, deja bien claro que es y que no es el AUTÉNTICO dinero... lo que por otra parte es incuestionable desde el punto de vista histórico y avalado por miles de años. ¿Por qué ahora tiene que ser "diferente"? Máxime si tenemos en cuenta que el envilecimiento de la moneda SIEMPRE ha existido y que también SIEMPRE ha acabado de la misma manera...

Respecto a tu pregunta ya te la respondo de alguna manera en el párrafo previo a éste, pero SÍ el Oro acabará subiendo y MUCHO... ¿Cuándo? Pues, desgraciadamente, cuando una "espoleta" de importancia haga estallar lo que denominaré un "Efecto Dominó" y puede darse por muy diferentes circunstancias: económicas, financieras, geopolíticas, etc., etc. 

Y matizo lo de "desgraciadamente" porque un acontecimiento de ese calibre NO sería bueno para NADIE... También existe otra opción y que es la más improbable: Reset y creación de un nuevo Sistema monetario basado en el Bimetalismo o en una "cesta" de Materias Primas "consistentes", pero que desde luego fuera totalmente ajeno a un círculo vicioso de creación de riqueza ficticia y que va en una sola "dirección"... Y por eso mismo digo lo de "improbable", vamos que NO les interesa.

# JohnGalt: Hace muchos años, pero muchos que me dedico a la Geopolítica y por ende a la temática militar... ¿Por qué digo esto? Bien, porque tengo memoria y a mí NO me la dan con queso así como así...

¿Sabes una cosa? Esa acción militar estadounidense no deja de ser un "Déjà vu"... O no tiene el mismo parecido a la emprendida en el Verano del 2013 cuando la OTAN (Ja,ja,ja... bueno, los EE.UU.) lanzó desde Rota dos misiles contra Siria y que en aquella ocasión fueron interceptados por los rusos: uno explotó en el aire y el otro fue desviado al mar.

Entonces, al igual que ahora, la "excusa" esgrimida fue "parecida": que existían arsenales de armas químicas en el poder del Gobierno sirio.

Por consiguiente, está claro que ese día ya estaba "pactado" TODO: NO se utilizaron los sistemas de interceptación que tanto rusos como sirios poseen en Siria y muy "curioso" también que NO hubieran aviones rusos en la base de Shairat cuando es conocido que la suelen utilizar... Y, además, que un ataque tan "furibundo" NO destruyera un campo de aviación sin "defensas" ya nos dice TODO... ¿No te parece?

Y dejo esto relacionado con el tema...

- Senadores norteamericanos creen que hay una

Por cierto, insisto en que los españoles se lo tendrían que hacer mirar... No tienen NPI de lo que tenemos en Rota, Morón.... aparte de en Gibraltar. Lo digo porque nuestra Seguridad Nacional está seriamente comprometida y los rusos no se van a andar con "chiquitas" si las cosas se "desmadran" de VERDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante...

- Two Charts Why The Middle East

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Abr 2017)

El territorio del Lince

Esto es lo que nos dice el Lince...muy interesante.

En el principal está colgado el análisis de A. Dugin, al que sigo desde hace años...aviso a navegantes, este hombre (no es un cualquiera) lo dice claramente: la III ya ha empezado.

Tercera Guerra Mundial: ¿el principio? | Geopolitica.RU

Dios nos proteja.

Pareciera que el petrodólar se les hunde demasiado rápido y necesitan guerra en O.M. y la necesitan ya.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Abr 2017)

Hola foreros
Me imaginé cuando ganó Trump las elecciones presidenciales USA, que era un hombre lleno de ira y enfado, por no decir otras cosas, pero creo que los tambores de guerra suenan de verdad.
Ya sé que es un hilo sobre el oro, pero como veo a Fernando comentando cosas como los movimientos guerreros del nuevo presidente USA, no lleva ni unos pocos meses en el cargo y la va liando.
Pido disculpas si el enlace que propongo no tiene nada que ver con el oro, sólo quizás que cuando hay guerra sube o baja el precio del oro, o se queda igual.
Si me podéis comentar este enlace, parece ser que Trump (la antítesis de George Washington), va a liarla gorda parece que van en serio sus amenazas, y con el presidente de Corea del Norte, se ha encontrado la horma de su zapato.
Trump advierte a Corea del Norte con el envio de buques de guerra a la


----------



## frisch (10 Abr 2017)

plastic_age dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Si me podéis comentar este enlace, parece ser que Trump (la antítesis de George Washington), va a liarla gorda parece que van en serio sus amenazas, y con el presidente de Corea del Norte, se ha encontrado la horma de su zapato.
> 
> .../...



Te doy mi opinión plastic age.

En primer lugar nada hace Donald Trump que no se le diga que haga.

Habría que entender, de una vez por todas, que el presidente de un país, por mucho que éste sea, el país sin nombre, si bien parece que es el mando supremo, no lo es.

Un presidente que gana unas elecciones en cualquier lugar del mundo, al día siguiente que las gana, tiene sobre su mesa un porrón de informes que le dicen qué es lo que puede hacer y qué es lo que no puede hacer.

Vamos, que manda lo que le manden.

Siento decírtelo así, pero es muy infantil creer que los que gobiernan gobiernan. Esos sólo cumplen la función de dar la ilusión a los votantes de que "in fine" son ellos los que gobiernan (una operación de marketing "nomás")

La agenda la llevan otros (y quizás no sean "otros" sino un especie de conglomerado animal que se rige meramente por comportamientos que sumados los unos a los otros dan como resultado, el que dan) y, de ahí que sea tan complicado hacerse una idea, ni tan siquiera cercana, a lo que en realidad ocurre y tendrá lugar.

En cuanto al Kim Jong-Trump, pues a alguien se debe, sin duda alguna. Al igual que, por ejemplo, un Fidel Castro se debía a los sucesivos jerifaltes de la Unión Soviética.

Contestando a tu pregunta y esta vez de manera sucinta: "No la lía el que parece liarla, sino el que ordena liarla".

¿Las razones?

Ni tú ni yo lo sabremos nunca (o a tiempo, lo cual es lo mismo).

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Abr 2017)

Hola Frish
Si la agenda está previamente marcada, ¿cómo hay tanta diferencia entre Barak Obama y Trump?
Hasta la esposa de Obama es infinitamente mejor, no es que tenga nada en contra de la esposa de Trump, pero parece más una modelo que la primera dama usana.
Y si todos los dirigentes tienen las tareas al día siguiente de ser nombrados, pues entonces parece ser que votar es más bien inútil, o útil para hacerse la idea de que el pueblo es soberano con su voto, que es lo que marca nuestra constitución nada más empezar.
Creo que a Obama nada más empezar le dieron el premio nóbel de la paz, con lo cual limitaron lo que tenía que hacer, aunque a un buen abogado de Harvard poco hay que decirle.
Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Abr 2017)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola Frish
> Si la agenda está previamente marcada, ¿cómo hay tanta diferencia entre Barak Obama y Trump?
> Hasta la esposa de Obama es infinitamente mejor, no es que tenga nada en contra de la esposa de Trump, pero parece más una modelo que la primera dama usana.
> Y si todos los dirigentes tienen las tareas al día siguiente de ser nombrados, pues entonces parece ser que votar es más bien inútil, o útil para hacerse la idea de que el pueblo es soberano con su voto, que es lo que marca nuestra constitución nada más empezar.
> ...



No veo ¿dónde? tú ves la diferencia.

El País sin Nombre siempre ha ejercido de País Plenipotenciario y sigue ejerciendo de ello (el envoltorio - el presidente- es lo de menos).

Hay una agenda.

Para cumplir con la agenda hay presidentes y para que haya presidentes, hay elecciones, con lo cual, la agenda adquiere visos de legalidad democrática (sobra decir que el eslabón entre el electorado y la elección, son los medios de comunicación que, a su vez comen y beben de la agenda. Es ella la que les da de comer y, por supuesto, no van a morder la mano que les da de ...

Vamos a ver, ¿recuerdas plastic_age que cuando Obama ganó su primer mandato tenía como punto importante de su campaña cerrar Guantánamo como centro ilegal de reclusión?

Se fue Obama, en su segundo mandato, y Guantánamo (como centro de reclusión en el limbo jurídico) sigue. ¿Por qué? Porque en la mesa de al día siguiente de su primera elección, Obama tenía un informe que indicaba (ordenaba): "Felicidades por haber ganado las elecciones pero eso no se puede hacer, es decir, no se toca".

Tú sigues pensando, y corrígeme si me equivoco, que los presidentes que ganan unas elecciones son los que deciden y pueden, si quieren, cambiarlo todo. Pero te equivocas, aunque sólo fuese por una simple razón: "Para llegar a ser presidente hace falta mucho dinero" (más del que Trump dispone y está dispuesto a invertir en la operación).

En cuanto a lo de las primeras damas, comprenderás que con el recorrido de vida que tengo, me importe el asunto un comino. No porque sean damas, sino porque ganan alfiles y torres.


Un abrazo.

frisch 

P.S. Respecto a la inutilidad de votar en el sistema que nos "ofrecen" para abrevar nuestra sed, dejo a tu discreción la decisión.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: NO, no creo que todavía haya empezado la III Guerra Mundial, pero vamos que tampoco parece tan lejana si la tensión geopolítica sigue creciendo y mira que ya llevamos unos cuantos años de "impulso" en esa dirección.

Yo sigo pensando que NO va a ser en Oriente Medio donde se inicien las hostilidades en "serio"... aunque vete a saber: NADIE parece recordar que Arabia Saudita e Irán acabarán confrontándose...

De todas formas, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, dime cuándo ha existido un período amplio de paz en Oriente Medio... Ahora mismo no lo recuerdo.

En cualquier caso, amigo mío, ya conoces lo que espero para los años venideros, es decir los que van del 2018 al 2020. Sin embargo, también tengo la esperanza de que al final de ese "Ciclo" se reconduzca todo, aunque previamente podría pasar de TODO...

# plastic_age: Obama ha sido un ASESINO en SERIE y uno de los peores Presidentes americanos. Me imagino que no conoces los antecedentes familiares del "Premio Nobel de la Paz" (y una ¡MIERDA!), por tanto de sus estrechas vinculaciones con la CIA... Ahí no se libra ni su abuela, que ya es decir...

Y Hillary Clinton es una CRIMINAL que debería correr la misma "Suerte" que ella les ha provocado a otros... Y en esto Trump tenía mucha razón cuando la acusaba de lo que pocos conocen, pero no por ello menos verídico.

SÍ, vas a tener que acostumbrarte a ver la flota americana frente a las costas de China... Y la "excusa" será Corea del Norte o lo que les salga de los huevos a los americanos, ni más ni menos...

Y ahora paso a dejaros unos enlaces interesantes. El de los petroleros nos indica algo a lo que ya me he referido en el pasado: se está conteniendo el precio del Crudo y los precios actuales NO son sostenibles, pero también podrán sacarse un "conejo de la chistera" si les hace falta...

- Homeless Gasoline Tankers Are Drifting Around the Caribbean - Bloomberg

- Gold Standard Challenges - The Daily Coin

Saludos.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

Clicando el de *6 horas* : Qué hermosura de gráfico / y cómo huele a guerra/.

Gold Price Chart, Live Spot Gold Rates, Gold Price Per Ounce/Gram | BullionVault

Husmeando los 1200 Lepens /1270$/ ...y lo que te rondaré , Morena.

"Vierge Marine...ora pro nobis..."


----------



## el juli (11 Abr 2017)

Hay miedo y se nota en el oro


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Abr 2017)

Una duda que tengo, si quiero comprar oro en una tienda, es como un 5% más caro que si lo comprara en el mercado (Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault, hoy ha subido, pero suele ser más barata la onza que por ejemplo en Comprar Oro y Plata - Oro Express - Lingotes y Monedas). Supongo que eso es lo normal por ofrecer una tienda, tener que pagar gastos y demás, pero ¿hay alguna manera de minimizar esto? Quiero decir, pillarlo para tenerlo en mi casita y tal.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

los 1200 € , cumplidos. Los 1.300 $ y el máximo anual en LePens , a la mano.

/Hablando de LePens , se ha unido el tapado Melenchon , que también parece antiUE , a la fiesta por si había poca . Como se líe en Francia y les dé por hacer coros desde una Asia cada vez más calentita, la ración de doctrina del shock va a dejar lo del Titanic en un paseíto en barca dominical /.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- U.S. Gold Bullion Exports To Hong Kong Surge, 82% Of Total Shipments

- Saving Cash

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 21:28 ----------

Edito: # Profesor Falken: La única forma de "minimizar" es intentar optimizar el precio de entrada, es decir comprar cuando es más "barato"... Está claro que si queremos tenerlo a "mano" hay que pagar una "prima" y es que los minoristas que venden MPs lógicamente también tienen que ganarse la vida. Por otro lado, para aquellos que son más "novatos", aconsejo comprar en tiendas reputadas para evitar "sorpresas" desagradables y también tener muy claro que los MPs FÍSICOS se han de mirar de otra forma a como se hace con otros activos, es decir como "inversión", aunque pueden llegar a serlo con el paso del tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2017)

LLevo desde niño escuchando lo de la 3ª WW, y la verdad, quizá llevemos en ella ya 40 años inmersa...es una especie de guerra de guerrillas, tanto sobre el campo con escaramuzas sobre territorios estratégicos por parte de estados y entes supranacionales, respaldados por las leyes que ellos mismos crean al amparo de sus armas, como del terrorismo indeleble que casi a diario golpea en algún punto del planeta a inocentes que nada saben de geopolítica, religiones, ideales, y que solo buscan ver crecer a sus hijos a base de trabajo duro.

Podemos opinar lo que queramos sobre los misiles del otro día, sobre las armas químicas, sobre si Putin es un genio, y Trump un elefante en una cristalería, sobre ISIS, sobre el Brexit...y todo más o menos, sigue igual...igual para la gente de a pie, me refiero.

La espiral de precariedad en la que hemos entrado no puede desembocar en nada bueno...en épocas de bonanza global, no hay guerras, no hay conflictos, todos son "felices" y contentos...(hablo de grandes potencias)

Cuando las cosas se van torciendo, es cuando las tensiones afloran, una sola mirada basta para crispar el ambiente...y señores y señoras...nada nuevo bajo el sol...el dinero es quién decide si ha de haber o no ha de haber guerras.

Si USA precisa engrasar su economía, invade Irak, bombardea Afganistán, se pasea por Korea, gasta napalm en Vietnam...que mejor modo de activar la economía...los que saben de la 2a WW, nos podrían explicar mejor el famoso plan Marshall, los entresijos de la invasión de Alemania, y "media Europa" por parte de los "salvadores"...

Lo malo que pasa hoy en día, es que los medios ya no son tan uniformes, y adeptos al dios $$$, pero bueno, aun lo son bastante, pero esa minoría que nos hace reflexionar, es la que pone en entredicho todo tiempo pasado dado por bueno, y esa duda es la que nos hace pensar hoy en día "que cojones nos están vendiendo"

¿Habrá una gran guerra?...espero que no, pero si nos basamos en la estadística de la humanidad, ya tocaba hace tiempo.

Creo que el único modo de asegurarnos que jamás vuelva a haber una gran guerra, es que al menos dos enemigos puedan cargarse el planeta entero en tiempo record.

¿estamos ya ahí?

Creo que sí, creo que ya estamos en ese punto...pero evidentemente, tampoco estoy seguro...aun que ellos, espero que sí lo estén.

El oro es el salón de baile de los miedosos y cobardes, así que es posible que en el próximo baile tengamos lleno hasta la bandera.

Buen día a todos, y gracias por los comentarios y enlaces.


----------



## disken (11 Abr 2017)

Segun esta noticia Texas quiere reestablecer la plata y el oro como medio de cambio equivalente a los billetes de curso legal 
Tenth Amendment Center Blog | Texas Bill Would Establish Gold and Silver as Legal Tender, Take on Federal Reserve Money Monopoly


----------



## racional (11 Abr 2017)

Por fin ha subido el NUGT, ese etf en el que invierten en secreto en este hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Cuando Roma fue más fuerte, es decir alrededor del Siglo II d.C., coexistió con otras grandes "potencias" de la época: los Imperios parto, kushan y chino... Y NO consiguió imponerse a ninguno de ellos, aunque realmente sólo batalló con uno: Partia.
Entonces, al igual que ahora, las relaciones comerciales, bélicas, etc. se basaban en lo que dictaminaba el "Dinero" de la época y, por tanto, también por quiénes estaban detrás del mismo. Vamos, que en el fondo tampoco han cambiado muchos las cosas, a pesar del tiempo transcurrido...

Y "Guerras Mundiales" han existido a otra "escala" a las que conocemos como tales, a fin de cuentas los enfrentamientos entre Imperios SIEMPRE han existido: por ejemplo el Español contra el de la Pérfida Albión... Y se desarrolló en su práctica totalidad fuera de sus territorios nacionales.

¿Qué sucede hoy en día? Pues, más o menos lo mismo, aunque da la sensación de que se están "tanteando" más de un tiempo a esta parte... Y lo preocupante es que los EE.UU. están llevando la presión cada vez más cerca de las fronteras de sus "enemigos" no declarados: Rusia y China... Es una táctica que recuerda mucho a la de la antigua Roma antes de iniciar las hostilidades.

La esperanza a la que nos sujetamos todos (yo cada vez menos...) es que NO habría un "ganador" claro y el mundo podría quedar casi completamente destruido, perooooo esa "calma tensa" puede durar hasta que cualquiera de los "contendientes" consiga una supremacía que le garantice una victoria con la menor pérdida posible o, simplemente, que TODO estalle por "sobre saturación", es decir por una mera "implosión" del Sistema y que, al menos, NO es descartable desde el punto de vista económico-financiero.

# racional: ¡Joder! Vd. siempre con sus "sentencias" sin ninguna argumentación... ¿Si es "secreto" cómo lo sabe Vd.? SÍ, algún "pajarito" acude a su mente y se lo "canta", ¿No? Vamos, sea un poco más riguroso, ¡coño! que no cuesta nada... Aquí se ha desaconsejado invertir en ese tipo de ETFs y el único conforero del que tenemos constancia de que lo hizo en el pasado reciente es Charizato21. Por tanto, una vez más queda en evidencia la poca "sustancia" de lo que comenta y que, de todas formas, pasa completamente desapercibida. Y si le respondo es simplemente por mantenerme "entretenido", vamos como cuando tengo delante a un mal jugador de Ajedrez...

y dejo esto...

- La Pasión y sus mártires

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> los 1200 € , cumplidos. Los 1.300 $ y el máximo anual en LePens , a la mano.
> 
> /Hablando de LePens , se ha unido el tapado Melenchon , que también parece antiUE , a la fiesta por si había poca . Como se líe en Francia y les dé por hacer coros desde una Asia cada vez más calentita, la ración de doctrina del shock va a dejar lo del Titanic en un paseíto en barca dominical /.



Buenas tardes el juli,

Conozco bastante bien los entresijos de la política francesa.

Mélenchon me recuerda a François Mitterrand en su eterno empeño por llegar a la Presidencia de la República para luego desquiciar (perdón, por ser tan brusco) a su partido y a la izquierda en general.

Es cierto que Mélenchon, por cuestión de edad, no participó, como lo hizo François en las filas fascistas (entendido esto en su contexto, es decir el régimen de Vichy) para terminar por ser Ministro del Interior en 1954 en el Gobierno de Mendès France y finiquitar su recorrido, por fin, accediendo "cum laude" a su tan deseado puesto de Monsieur Le Président de la République.

Todo esto para decir que Mélenchon, Jean-Luc, es, ante todo, un (y perdón, una vez más, por la expresión) un trepa. Lo que quiere es el puesto y, al igual que François, pactará con quien tenga que pactar para llegar a disfrutar de tan magnífica prebenda, Monsieur le Président de la République.

Una vez ahí, si llega (es posible), podría ser, en el mejor de los casos un Mitterrand desquiciador y, en el peor, un Alexis Tsipras.

Marine Le Pen, es, cómo decirlo, es la candidata que apela a la Francia profunda. La que está convencida de que trabaja mucho y gana poco, que achaca sus males a tanto guiri que pasta en sus prados, cuando en realidad no es que haya tanto guiri pastando gratis, sino mucho mafioso, gestionando la "res pública" (incluida ella y su padre, con el que ya no se lleva políticamente hablando pero sí en todo lo demás).

Podría ganar, Marine y, podría ganar Jean-Luc. Los caminos de la masa borreguil son inescrutables.

En cualquier caso, ganará la agenda.

Un abrazo.


----------



## MASERI (12 Abr 2017)

A ver que os parece:

CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes el juli,
> 
> Conozco bastante bien los entresijos de la política francesa.
> 
> ...



Hola frisch, creo que por "el juli" atiende otro contertulio. De cualquier modo, muy interesante tu post.


Y perfectamente argumentado y creíble. Si yo de lo de las vírgenes de pega me enteré antes que de lo de los magos de Oriente, frisch. Políticamente soy descreído militante de siempre jamás, incluso en los días de vino y rosas en los que llegaba para robar y para agradar al vulgo. Un vulgo que entorpece con su memez el día a día de cualquier criterio paralelo al margen del de la masa...con lo que altruísmos, los justos y mochilas, cero.

Yo quiero que pete el euro imposible. Y si no peta, cuanto peor le vaya, mejor me irá a mí, yo milito en otras huchas y ahí sí puedo realizar mi entendimiento vital . Como tal, encuentro en ello la libertad individual y realización personal que me son imposibles de trasladar a la mercachiflada parlamentaria global. En mis apaños , expreso mi ética,mi justicia o mi responsabilidad , lejos del simple voyeurismo /en el mejor de los casos/ al que me siento relegado por la charlotada demagógica politica imperante acá y acullá que desgraciadamente está amputando lo mejor de la ciudadanía precisamente por la falta de ejercicio en una virtud cada día menos necesaria en cualquier orden . Lo desolador de un vistazo a vuelapluma sobre la cultura, la espiritualidad , la solidaridad o el respeto en las sociedades actuales son el más diáfano testimonio posible de lo que te digo.

Si la cosa va de agendas , perfecto. Me compraré un Ipad / o regalaré un par/ 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Negrofuturo: No digas eso... igual le da un "sofocón" al "racional" y a otros con su mismo "raciocinio"... Y SÍ parece que estamos en un buen momento, especialmente en la Plata y sino fijaros en el artículo que os dejo. Todo un LUJO y muy prometedor su gráfico...

- Critical Short-Term Silver Price Trend: Put Into Perspective | Silver Phoenix

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2017)

Para mear y no echar gota...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...rrorista-que-ya-fue-juzgado-en-el-reino-unido

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para mear y no echar gota...
> 
> El
> 
> Saludos.



Parece mentira que los españoles, después de lo del Maine y de sufrir una de las primeras agresiones imperialistas de los EEUU, demos crédito a los ataques de falsa bandera, práctica habitual de ese país como podemos comprobar una y otra vez. Aunque nosotros mismos participamos en varios, créanme, existen armas de destrucción masiva. 

Claro que España no es un país plenamente soberano desde el tratado de Utretch y liquidamos la poca soberanía que nos quedaba en la guerra de Cuba. Desde entonces nuestras élites están compuestas de traidores que se alinean sin dudarlo con lo que manda el imperio. Por eso sobreviven a pesar de su cleptomanía. El imperio las sostiene por medio de sus agentes droghi y la mórbida para que cumplan con las funciones que se les asignan, principalmente que no haya líos en el territorio donde se asientan sus bases más estratégicas en el extranjero.

Al menos son estas las que nos proveen de seguridad, como ocurre con el resto de sus países vasallos, que son todos los que no poseen el arma atómica. Parece probado que Franco, que estuvo algo descolocado al principio por su condición de ser el único régimen fascista que sobrevivió a la segunda guerra mundial, tenía un proyecto avanzado para fabricar bombas nucleares que no siguió adelante por razones obvias. 


Durante la República eclosionaron un grupo de intelectuales y políticos que llevaban desde el 98 cuestionando ese papel de España y por esto se les exterminó con saña. Lo que quedó es este personal tan lamentable, moral e intelectualme, que padecemos. 

Pero esto son divagaciones que sabe todo el mundo y yo soy gilipollas por levantarme a las seis de la mañana para escribirlas. 

Todo esto de los foros viene de nuestra incapacidad para encontrar interlocutores en la vida real, arrasada por lo políticamente correcto. No es más que una muestra de nuestro aislamiento social y de lo poco que pintamos. 

Bueno, hablo por mí, ya sé que el resto de los foreros son todos insiders un poco confusos que escriben desde sus despachos del ministerio y del IBEX para aclarar sus ideas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2017)

# kovaliov: "Hay dos eses, sensibilidad y sentido común, que deberían ser obviedades, que deberían casi darse por hechas, pero por desgracia son valores cada vez más escasos." (Antonio Gala)

NO, kovaliov, no has hecho el "gilipollas"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para mear y no echar gota...
> 
> El
> 
> Saludos.



Todo es tan complejo... lo que nos venden...

Por otro lado, sobre las dos "s"... aunque pueda sonar algo filosofico, ninguna de las dos (sensibilidad, sentido comun) son "estaticas"... me explico...

a) Cuantas mas guerras ves, mas muertos en las calles, mas pelis de tiros... cuando vives en barrios donde de vez en cuando puedes ver algun muerto... vas perdiendo sensibilidad... nuestra sensibilidad cambia en base a nuestro entorno y a nuestra capacidad de resistencia / lucha contra algo que va contra nuestros valores... y cuando la sensibilidad cambia, es mas facil el adoctrinamiento...

b) El sentido comun evoluciona, y hay recientes estudios de psicologia social que son interesantes (ya se que lo mio es el petroleo, pero que le vamos a hacer, siempre he querido entender un poquitin como funciona nuestra mente y cuales son los drivers del comportamiento del ser humano)... un simple ejemplo: hace digamos 50 anyos era aceptado por la sociedad (sentido comun) que una persona con discapacidad psiquica tenia que ir directamente a un hospital / centro e internarse... la ciencia avanza, la cultura tambien, y ahora es la ultima alternativa tras descartar muchas otras... otro ejemplo, antes era aceptado por los agentes sociales el trabajar en altura sin arnes de seguridad y sin proteccion colectiva (sentido comun) y hoy en dia es cada vez menos aceptado...

Cuando el sentido comun evoluciona sobre valores que consideramos positivos (socialmente hablando), acompanya al cambio en la sensibilidad... 

Que es lo que pasa hoy en la sociedad? Miro por mi mismo siempre, los muertos del Bronx no llegan a BH (aqui solo morimos por sobredosis de vez en cuando, pero la vida es chupi-guay), asi que mi sensibilidad esta conmigo y con los que me rodean (pero vamos, depende de quien)... asi que, mi sentido comun me dice que no voy a cuestionarme nada de lo que me digan (prensa) si me va bien, me aborrego, me adoctrinan, cada vez menos sensible (salvo que me toquen la butxaca o el vecino de arriba tenga un problema de agua y no lo arregle) y pienso: que buenos son los de occidente (u oriente) y que malos son los de oriente (u occidente)... (y por supuesto, siempre, que malo es mi vecino)...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2017)

# JohnGalt: ¡Uy! daría para un larguísimo debate lo que comentas y ahora, la verdad, es que yo ya me voy de retiro... vamos, a "sobar"... pero te dejo un interesante artículo ya que te va este "rollo"...

- El sentido comÃºn, el menos comÃºn de los sentidos

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes contertulios,

Contesto en un solo mensaje a varios comentarios.

Juli, disculpa, la equivocación.

No puedo menos que estar de acuerdo, tal y como entiendo las cosas por el momento, cuando dices:

_Lo desolador de un vistazo a vuelapluma sobre la cultura, la espiritualidad , la solidaridad o el respeto en las sociedades actuales son el más diáfano testimonio posible de lo que te digo._

Y al hilo de lo que dices en tu comentario viene el artículo que enlaza MASERI "Cambio de Paradigma".

Cito una de las ideas del mismo.

_
" ... el individualismo se ha radicalizado y universalizado remplazando los viejos vínculos como la comunidad, la familia, la fe o la clase por el triunfo absoluto del yo puro. Pero este nuevo individuo no es más libre sino que vive atenazado por la inseguridad, la ambigüedad y la incertidumbre."_

Yo incluso iría más lejos. El propósito final de la Globalización, la famosa Aldea Global. [Por cierto, un término (citado en el artículo) que se me había olvidado porque desde el comienzo de la mal llamada crisis ya no se lee en los medios de comunicación y, sin embargo, fueron los prolegómenos de lo que nos está tocando vivir. Una vez más, las palabras son importantes porque vehiculan ideologías. "Aldea" ¡que bucólico! y además, global, en fin, que miel sobre hojuelas. Sólo que ni es aldea, ni miel, ni hojuelas].

Retomo: el propósito final de la "Aldea Global" es la desaparición del individuo, pero no como tal (aunque obviamente a estos desalmados les parece que somos demasiados, luego habrá y hay merma) sino como portadores de individualidad. Es decir que, el ser humano desaparece como tal y se vuelve un ser uniformizado, que viste igual, viva donde viva (Decathlon, Zara ...), come la misma bazofia, viva donde viva, ve las mismas películas, viva donde viva, los mismos programas de televisión y, los que leen, leen las mismas bazofias de premios literarios conchabados, vamos que, por no alargar la lista, desaparece la individualidad y con ella, la posibilidad de discrepar y, ojo al dato, con esto, desaparece la posibilidad de avanzar en tanto que colectivo de seres humanos. Welcome, los robots! Antes, por lo menos teníamos la posibilidad de decir: ¡Bienvenido Mister Marshall! aunque pasara de largo.

Una vez más, Fernando, tu comentario sobre la "repetitividad" de la Historia me parece muy acertado. De hecho, una de las frases que más he citado (que viene del libro del Eclesiastés) es: "Nada nuevo bajo el sol". Me parece muy acertado porque la gente, en general, tiende a pensar que todo avanza, que todo es nuevo y que ¡Que bien! Sin embargo, creo que todo se repite pero a peor. Es decir que a cada cambio de paradigma, la cosa se jode cada vez más, y se jode, precisamente, la individualidad del ser humano.

El objetivo y la agenda están claras.

Falta por dilucidar quién lleva la agenda (los políticos y el dinero son meros instrumentos).

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 14:55 ----------




Kovaliov dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Todo esto de los foros viene de nuestra incapacidad para encontrar interlocutores en la vida real, arrasada por lo políticamente correcto. No es más que una muestra de nuestro aislamiento social y de lo poco que pintamos.
> 
> .../...



No te falta razón y, además, cuando les dé la gana cortan la conexión de la IP nosécuantos y ahí se acabó el foro. La conversación.

Éste es el futuro que espero, por mi edad, no viva en vivo directo.

Se denomina: "Tener la sartén por el mango".


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Me alegra verte nuevamente por el hilo y, evidentemente, leerte... que es de lo que se trata.

Bien, el hilo de este foro, al igual que muchos otros parecidos, NO sirve para conseguir ningún "objetivo" final y tampoco lo persigue, pero SÍ permite que nos reunamos una serie de personas que tenemos unas determinadas inquietudes y gustamos de compartirlas, de manera que podamos explayarnos fuera del mundo "real" y que, evidentemente, nos interesa bien poco... Me refiero a todo aquello que se nos "vende" y pertenece al mismo "circuito".

¿Llegará un momento en que nos "corten" la "conversación"? Pues, es muy posible y, quizás, hasta lo veamos... SÍ, tanto tú como yo, a pesar de nuestras "edades", aunque vete a saber... Tampoco representamos ningún "peligro" serio y hasta les "conviene"... Mientras andamos por aquí, apenas molestamos y otra cosa muy distinta eran las reuniones "físicas" propias de nuestra juventud y de tiempos anteriores. Ahí SÍ salían "germenes" más difíciles de controlar y "eliminar". Ahora, dentro del borreguismo generalizado, lo tienen muchísimo más sencillo.

Por otro lado, aquí hay una amplia comunidad de personas que "luchan" a su manera contra el Sistema que nos pretenden imponer y me refiero al económico-financiero... Es fácil de comprobar: ¿Cuántas personas "corrientes" adquieren MPs? Más bien pocas y ya no digo en España...

En fin... os dejo un interesante artículo.

- Rebelion. Liberar a los ricos para explotar a los pobres: de eso van Trump y el <i>brexit</i>

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (13 Abr 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes contertulios,
> 
> Contesto en un solo mensaje a varios comentarios.
> 
> ...



Un mensaje genial, enhorabuena. Has condensado todos mis pensamientos de los últimos años sobre adónde nos llevan en pocas palabras


----------



## Orooo (13 Abr 2017)

La que ha liado charitazo por decir hace una semana que el oro iba a bajar a lo bestia ::


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Abr 2017)

Antes de una gran subida (si es que la hay), queda la bajada a los 700$/Ozt.

Tienen que acabar de espantar a todos los que compraron caro allá en 2011/2012, para finalmente quedarse los grandes con todo lo que puedan.

Paciencia, saber esperar y dejar el dinero tranquilo hasta la gran bajada, al menos así lo haré yo.

A nadie le interesa ya una guerra, los de arriba saben que ganarán más con las finanzas que con la sangre.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> La que ha liado charitazo por decir hace una semana que el oro iba a bajar a lo bestia ::



El oro físico, es siempre compra (cuando se puede, y sin entrar en precariedad vital)...unas veces más agresiva, y otras veces, menos...no hay nada más que discutir.

No entro en el timing de entrada, pues exactamente ahí está la clave de la agresividad de la compra...el oro físico no se cambia por fiat, más que para hacer otra inversión "mejor".

Atesorar fiat a largo plazo en el sector bancario es una debacle respaldada por el poder de la inflación, además de el riesgo de expoliación, expropiación o hasta desaparición total si a la madre estado se le seca la teta de la que mamar.

Atesorar oro a largo o muy largo plazo (más de una generación), es el mejor modo de proteger al pequeño y mediano inversor frente a la inflación y los "desaguisados" estatales contra la propiedad privada.

4000 años respaldan a este metal como reserva de valor, y quién siga dudando, pues quizá tenga que esperar otros 4000 años para sentirse en posesión de la razón.

Un saludo, buenas vacaciones a quienes las tengan, y los devotos, pues a devotar.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Lo que suele suceder cuando se pretenden poner puertas al campo...

- India Gold Imports Said to Jump 582% on Festival, Wedding Demand - Bloomberg

Y vaya, vaya... parece que por la India el "Profeta" no tendría mucho éxito. Bueno, más o menos como en este hilo... ¡Qué pena!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2017)

Interesante...

- 9 Charts Showing Market Bears Are Waking Up | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Metalcuck (14 Abr 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Antes de una gran subida (si es que la hay), queda la bajada a los 700$/Ozt.
> 
> Tienen que acabar de espantar a todos los que compraron caro allá en 2011/2012, para finalmente quedarse los grandes con todo lo que puedan.
> 
> ...



Básicamente cuando vea una gran bajada de esas características sacaré todo lo que me quede del banco,dejaré un par d e miles por si acaso,comprare lo que necesite comprar,el resto a oro y me pedire unas vacaciones calculo que para cuando el gobierno jure y perjure que nada pasa y que los saqueos y los tanques no tienen relación porque hay normalidad absoluta ya estaré o bien muy lejos de españa o bien en mitad de las montañas


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Metalcuck: Está bien tener Oro -sólo falta ver el título del hilo-, pero si se diera un escenario como el que apuntas, la Plata sería mucho más "beneficiosa" y si las cosas no se salieran de "quicio", pues el metal "plateado" tiene mayor potencial que el Oro. En definitiva, dado que por aquí nos gusta la "diversificación", hay que tener de los dos MPs, pero en FÍSICO... que luego vendrán los "llantos" cuando NO haya para "materializar" el papel.

# Negrofuturo: SÍ, todo apunta a que se prepara una "buena"... No sé si se dará la "estocada" final este año, pero quizás SÍ que estemos en la "antesala" de un Crack que NO veo inmediato... aunque una fuerte corrección podría sobrevenir a lo largo del Verano. En cualquier caso, la altura alcanzada por los índices bursátiles americanos es sencillamente DEMENCIAL... Se ha dado por la recompra de acciones y una enorme especulación donde se van a ver atrapadas MUCHAS "gacelitas".

Saludos.


----------



## Metalcuck (14 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Metalcuck: Está bien tener Oro -sólo falta ver el título del hilo-, pero si se diera un escenario como el que apuntas, la Plata sería mucho más "beneficiosa" y si las cosas no se salieran de "quicio", pues el metal "plateado" tiene mayor potencial que el Oro. En definitiva, dado que por aquí nos gusta la "diversificación", hay que tener de los dos MPs, pero en FÍSICO... que luego vendrán los "llantos" cuando NO haya para "materializar" el papel..



La plata ya la tengo pero en caso de que haya esa bajada que para mi sería la señal de que han puesto todas las impresoras a hacer horas extras y que se avecinan tormentas me tira más el oro por ser más condensado y fácil de "perder" (la plata ya la tengo pérdida de antemano)

Al que sufre de personalidad múltiple decirle que a diferencia de personajes de elevada moralidad como soros yo sinceramente espero equivocarme y ser un imbécil que pierde dinero en beneficio de su seguridad que ver sufrir y pasar hambre a otros y mientras regodearme en los beneficios que me llevare. Asique no quiero ni imaginarme que altura moral tienen los que como el explotan a sabiendas de las consecuencias el caos social financiando a la oposición y a distintos grupos de interés para ganar unos cuantos millones más y avanzar más mi ideología (véase universidad centro europea en hungria)


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2017)

Hola, Metalcuck: Realmente, ¿crees que podrías conseguir el timing "perfecto? Mira, el día que esto "reviente" -si es que lo vemos...- NO va a dar margen de maniobra, será de un día para otro... Es evidente que siempre se podrán percibir algunas "señales" que lo anticipen, pero no dejaría de ser muy arriesgado el apostar TODO a un solo "color" o, vamos, así lo veo yo... aunque la verdad sea dicha NO me gusta influir en las decisiones de las personas. Y lo único que me limito a decir es que se "reflexione" bien antes de posicionarse en los MPs y más si va ser "fuertemente"...

En según qué "circunstancias" el Oro puede suponer un mayor problema que la posesión de la Plata, pero indudablemente también cuenta con unas notorias ventajas a la hora de darse a la "fuga"... En fin, pienso que cada cual debe analizar las distintas variables que podrían producirse y adecuarse a las mismas.

Respecto al "Profeta" tampoco hay que darle mayor importancia... SIEMPRE "deshojando" la margarita o un simple Déjà vu del Dr. Jekyll y Mr. Hyde... En fin, tiene la "importancia" que cada cual quiera concederle... En mí caso, NINGUNA.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Abr 2017)

Hola buenos días. 
https://www.thefelderreport.com/2017/04/13/gold-on-the-verge-of-greatness/

Quizás ahora sí va a romper el oro esa línea que viene de 2011 (en dólares) . 

Pienso que sí... Spock hizo un comentario ayer en goldtadise.com diciendo que el dólar va a bajar. En ese gráfico se basa en otras monedas que van a subir frente al dólar. 
Goldtent TA Paradise » further validation
Lo sabremos pronto sea lo que sea.


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Abr 2017)

Una vez pasado el susto de la bomba del metro (estoy en San Petersburgo) y al hilo de algún comentario leído con anterioridad, por aquí capan las páginas web que no les gusta al "Komité Censor" y la vida sigue. ¿Quién les dice que no? (y eso que estamos en plena celebración del Aniversario por los 100 años de la Revolución de 1917 - sociedad dormida/atontada)

Muestra de la hipocresía de la sociedad actual es, por ejemplo, esta noticia de hoy http://kommersant.ru/doc/3270121 sobre la lucha contra la ciberdelincuencia, cuando Rusia es el paraíso de hackers/crackers varios.

*Traducción automática*
"... proyecto de la Convención de la ONU "Sobre la cooperación en el ámbito de la lucha contra la delincuencia informática", elaborado por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, con la ayuda de otros organismos competentes. Esta semana se discutió en Viena - durante la sesión privada del grupo de expertos de la ONU "para llevar a cabo una investigación exhaustiva de los delitos informáticos." Tal como estaba previsto por Moscú este documento debe sustituir a la Convención de Budapest sobre la Ciberdelincuencia en el año 2001, en el que el gobierno ruso vio una amenaza a la soberanía del país. Sin embargo, previamente presentado Convención rusa de la ONU sobre el tema relacionado, mientras que un amplio apoyo no se recibe..."

Por cierto, Documento /Resolución de la Convención de Budapest 2001 no firmado por Rusia.

Este año coinciden la Pascua católica y la ortodoxa, pero aquí son días laborables, por lo que los que estéis de vacaciones en España, ¡disfrutadlas!


----------



## frisch (14 Abr 2017)

Fernando ¿algún comentario sobre lo de la madre de las bombas?
Un abrazo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2017)

Hola, frisch: La verdad es que ando bastante atareado y no le he prestado mucha atención a esa ¿"nueva"? arma... ¿Por qué digo eso? Digamos que para mí no ha sido "relevante" por el hecho de que se trata del perfeccionamiento de una bomba ya utilizada con bastante frecuencia en Vietnam. El nombre de la bomba en cuestión es GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast (MOAB) y creo que su explosión equivale a unas 11 Toneladas de trinitrotolueno (TNT)... Fuera de su indudable potencia, tampoco te pienses que es algo totalmente "innovador", tal y como he explicado, puesto que esta bomba es guiada al objetivo sólo durante la caída, por lo que NO está considerada un arma de precisión...

Básicamente, aquí hay dos cosas relevantes a destacar:

1ª) El armamento militar SIEMPRE constituye un gran problema y eso resulta "paradójico", ¿No? Sin embargo, la REALIDAD es que o se usa o se queda obsoleto, por algo tan simple como el "avance" tecnológico... De ahí que de forma periódica, la industria militar tenga la NECESIDAD de sacar al mercado el armamento que le sobre y así poder experimentar con armas más potentes. Por tanto, aquí lo que hay que aplicar es lo que se conoce como la "lógica mercantil"... 

2ª) ¿Por qué se ha utilizado Afganistán para darla a "conocer"? Una clara ADVERTENCIA para Rusia, China, Irán, Siria y... Corea del Norte. En cualquier caso utilizar Afganistán para esto es de puro recochineo, aunque siguiendo la doctrina estadounidense del "Destino manifiesto"...

En fin, frisch, tampoco he podido "profundizar" en este tema y es que ahora en la "agenda" tengo cosas más relevantes, pero SÍ, en su momento, me lo miraré mejor, pero NO creo que me equivoque mucho en este análisis que os hago a "bote pronto"...

No obstante lo comentado, me gustaría añadir que existen armas muchísimo más potentes que esta arma, tanto en el terreno "convencional" como en el termonuclear. Quizás, sea en este último apartado donde el arma más potente la posee... ¡Corea del Norte! Aunque la lógica dice que si es así -y eso dicen los "expertos" en la materia-, pues sus teóricos aliados también deberían tenerla, es decir China y Rusia... Y los americanos tampoco deberían ir a la zaga.

Resumiendo, en todo esto sólo hay DINERO + POLITICA = PODER...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (14 Abr 2017)

Noticias desde Grecia.

En una zona no muy alejada del barrio de Keramikos (barrio que alberga residencias neoclásicas que se van vendiendo y renovando a precio de oro) hay otro barrio que "aloja" a los nuevos emigrantes, y su número, en realidad, es desconocido. 

Este nuevo foco de población, esencialmente musulmán, da lugar, en los cafés, a discusiones muy animadas entre los Griegos. Según las encuestas realizadas en 2016 y 2017, los Griegos, en su gran mayoría, están en contra de la llegada y el asentamiento de esta población, mayoritariamente de cultura musulmana (57% a 65% de los encuestados).

El comentario que se oye, aquí y allá es:

“En Grecia no hemos luchado contra la ocupación otomana y musulmana durante más de cuatro siglos para que ahora nos impongan la repoblación musulmana, sólo porque las potencias occidentales actuales han destruido los países musulmanes de la zona geopolítica próxima a nosotros y que, por cierto, población que ellos no quieren recibir, en sus países”.

Al mismo tiempo, en los barrios acomodados del Sur de Atenas, junto al mar, en la Riviera de Atenas, otro tipo de población musulmana, muy acomodada y más discreta que la de los inmigrantes pauperizados del centro ciudad, se instala igualmente, pero de otra manera. Personas y sobre todo familias que proceden del Golfo Pérsico, de África e incluso de Turquía.

"Nada nuevo bajo el sol"

Mohammed pobre NO, Mohammed rico SÍ.

Luego el problema no está en el nombre ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo unos enlaces interesantes y os recomiendo la lectura del artículo americano...

- The Mystery Behind Economic Growth | Silver Phoenix

- Myanmar quiere crear una bolsa de valores del oro con Hong Kong

- Dubai quiere crear un producto de inversión de oro con entrega

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Abr 2017)

Aunque Ladrillófilo y Parri como organizadores facilitaron toda información/detalles de las jornadas de Valencia, veo que Unai ha publicado también un aperitivo en su blog: 

Jornadas Valencia 2017 | Unai Gaztelumendi


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo más información sobre la "famosa" bomba. Hay algunas inexactitudes, pero amplia el análisis que ayer os efectúe. Y ¡Ojo! porque Corea del Norte se lo ha tomado bastante en serio y parece que también China... Están realizando fuertes movimientos de tropas y material de guerra.

Por cierto, es gracioso cómo pretenden tomarnos el pelo: se habla de 36 muertos entre las filas del EI, pero teniendo en cuenta la fabulosa capacidad de destrucción de la bomba y para lo que supuestamente sirvió: ¿Cómo pueden saber los muertos reales? Y más en la zona destruida. Eso hubiera llevado muchísimos más días y, por otra parte, tampoco se puede dar crédito a que no hubo bajas civiles. Mucho menos si consideramos las que han producido los EE.UU. en los últimos meses entre poblaciones civiles, pero claro: los mass mierda no hablan de esto...

Motivos que estarían detrás del lanzamiento de una bomba MOAB en Afganistán

¡Ah! y los rusos también han lanzado su particular "superbomba" en Siria... Por tanto, sigue la "escalada"...

Saludos


----------



## frisch (15 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por cierto, es gracioso cómo pretenden tomarnos el pelo: se habla de 36 muertos entre las filas del EI, pero teniendo en cuenta la fabulosa capacidad de destrucción de la bomba y para lo que supuestamente sirvió: ¿Cómo pueden saber los muertos reales? Y más en la zona destruida.
> 
> .../...



Es la reflexión que me hice al leer la noticia aunque esta noche las cifras "oficiales" ya hablan de 90 o más.

Esto es de traca, una vez más, porque la fuente "oficial" es la del Gobierno Afgano. Cabe preguntarse si los del EI (Estado Islámico) han permitido a "observadores" del Gobierno Afgano ir a contar los fiambres (perdón) aunque, lo lógico, sea pensar que los del EI traten de minimizar las pérdidas.

En fin ... Serafín.

¡Que venga Dios y lo vea!

En cuanto a lo del "pulso", yo creo que no deja de ser eso, un "pulso".

A China le interesa controlar más de cerca (más de lo que hasta ahora puede) a Corea del Norte pero no dando lugar al cataclismo.

Cabe la posibilidad de que el Kim-Jong-Trump sea una especie de Nerón y la lie parda pero me cuesta creer que sea tan independiente (y todopoderoso) en sus decisiones, sobre todo, las (tan) cruciales.

Vamos que, en mi humilde opinión, por el momento seguimos en un escenario hollywoodiense (parece que sí pero en realidad no es más que un ensayo antes de la producción final).

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Está claro... Pueden darnos los números que les den la gana sobre los combatientes del EI abatidos por la "superbomba", pero no dejan de ser estúpidos... Vamos a ver:

1º) Es imposible saber el "número" ya que para eso habría sido necesario haber desplazado gran cantidad de hombres y material adecuado para remover todo lo destruido. Recordemos que eran emplazamientos subterráneos.

2º) La capacidad destructora del artefacto habría destruido gran número de cuerpos. Por tanto, imposibles de reconstruir en su totalidad. Y claro NO me imagino que desplazarán un grupo de expertos forenses para estudiar lo que no interesa a nadie...

3º) El juego con el número de los muertos y su ESCASEZ indica claramente que el objetivo NO estaba siendo utilizado de forma prioritaria por el EI...

4º) En Afganistán los americanos cuentan con suficiente capacidad militar para haber destruido ese "complejo" sin necesidad de dedicar el gasto impresionante que ha supuesto el lanzamiento de la "superbomba"...

5º) La finalidad de toda esta "Opereta" ha sido eminentemente propagandística y no hay más...

Y la consclusión más importante que podemos sacar de todo esto es que los mass mierda están al servicio de sus "amos" y no ven más allá, es decir que han perdido la capacidad de informar objetivamente.

Y dejo lo siguiente...

El 39,5% del salario de los españoles se destina al pago de impuestos y a la Seguridad Social

www.nytimes.com/2017/04/15/business/retail-industry.html

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Abr 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes el juli,
> 
> Conozco bastante bien los entresijos de la política francesa.
> 
> ...




Dicen mis amigos que soy un poco como una plañidera, cuando les comento algunos asuntos de este foro, suelen acabar con el típico argumento ad hominem: "que las cosas están mal pero no tanto que soy yo, un llorica negativo" ... en fin, por suerte no caben diciéndome que soy un nazi, que es como suelen acabar las discusiones cuando el tono se eleva.

François Mitterrand una traición en toda regla, como nuestro Felipe, pero no me parece Jean Luc Mélenchon, del que vi recientemente la entrevista por Pablo, recorriendo su biografía, alguien que pudiera repetir el camino de Alexis Tsipras, además de que Francia aún a día de hoy sigue siendo una potencia, con armamento nuclear

Al hilo de esto una pregunta me surge en relación a la posibilidad de otro futuro, no me refiero a caminos de utopía que acabaron pervertiendose u otros con los que acabaron rápidamente: Abdel Nasser, Mosaddeq, Salvador Allende, Alexis Tsipras, .. 

La pregunta es si históricamente, más allá de la historia canónica, algún ejemplo contemporáneo de un líder con ideas radicalmente diferentes que cambiara el curso de la misma.

[''''url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrEKI-lM8Qc]Otra Vuelta de Tuerka - Pablo Iglesias con Jean-Luc Mélenchon (Programa completo) - YouTube[/url]


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Abr 2017)

Hola buenas. He encontrado este gran artículo que encaja todas las piezas. 
Eso sí no incluye la madre de todas las bombas. 
The Great War for Eurasia - Philosophy of Metrics

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: No sé si he entendido bien tu pregunta, pero entiendo que SÍ ha habido personajes que han cambiado el curso de la Historia contemporánea y me vienen a la mente unos cuantos: Gandhi, Lenin, Hitler, Mao, Jomeini...

Respecto a lo que comentas lo tienes fácil: se trata de no hablar o dialogar con las "ovejas"... Otra cosa es que de forma esporádica surja un tema y existan "ganas" de debatir y no de descalificar simplemente porque NO gusta lo que se pueda "entrever"...

# Ladrillófilo: Gracias por el artículo, pero prefiero éste que enlazo y que está escrito por gente que entiende realmente sobre el "Arte de la Guerra"...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/tribuna-libre/16846-onu-no-iii-guerra-mundial-si

Y parece que el pseudo "Profeta" va perdiendo "gas" como si de una vulgar gaseosa se tratará...

Ya para terminar os dejo un artículo "metalero"...

- Gold bull McEwen says price rally has just begun | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2017)

El informe de la CIA sobre el

Saludos.

Edito: Recomiendo entrar en el documento enlazado al final del artículo, por si hubieran "dudas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (16 Abr 2017)

¿Hola, alguien de vosotros tiene algún artículo relacionado con la nueva extracción de China sobre oro? Y si no lo tenéis a mano el artículo, si alguno sabe algo sobre el tema, sería de gran agrado que me lo explicara por encima.

Gracias ! !


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas. He encontrado este gran artículo que encaja todas las piezas.
> Eso sí no incluye la madre de todas las bombas.
> The Great War for Eurasia - Philosophy of Metrics
> 
> Saludos!



Es interesante su lectura y contiene lo comentado por aqui desde los ultimos meses...

Lastima que la "emocion" le haga escribir algunas perlas como esta:

"Europe, which contrary to what you were taught in school is not a continent but a peninsula on the Eurasian continent..."

:):XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bohemian: El pasado mes enlazamos la noticia a la que haces referencia e incluso ampliamos un poco la misma, pero hay que buscarla y dada la velocidad que lleva este hilo... llevaría su tiempo buscarla. En cualquier caso te dejo una noticia al respecto:

- China descubre el mayor yacimiento de oro en su historia

En base a la misma, Bohemian, puedes buscar más información en la red, pero en medios anglosajones o de la propia China. En lo personal, tengo en "cuarentena" esa noticia ya que NO suelo conceder mucho crédito a lo que nos llega desde ese país.

Y dejo esto...

Nacionalización de la plusvalía del suelo para evitar burbujas

Saludos.


----------



## apeche2000 (17 Abr 2017)

el precio del oro está manipulado e imprevisible ultimamente


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bohemian: El pasado mes enlazamos la noticia a la que haces referencia e incluso ampliamos un poco la misma, pero hay que buscarla y dada la velocidad que lleva este hilo... llevaría su tiempo buscarla. En cualquier caso te dejo una noticia al respecto:
> 
> ...



Sobre la nacionalizacion de la plusvalia del suelo, lo que comenta sobre movernos hacia el modelo britanico, que se anden con ojito: Spain es al suelo lo que India al oro... por menos se ha levantado el pueblo... Ademas, quitarle el suelo a los terratenientes que hoy tenemos... je, je... a ver quien es el guapolitico que lo intenta...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2017)

Hola, de nuevo... 

Os dejo una nueva entrega de Max Keiser...

- Que la niña siria pida bombardear a Goldman Sachs- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2017)

Llevamos tiempo con lateralidad y relax total...hasta 2020 nada...y ya se vera...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llevamos tiempo con lateralidad y relax total...hasta 2020 nada...y ya se vera...



Bueno, tampoco pasa NADA... El Oro NO es Bolsa, por tanto el que desee posibles rentabilidades mayores ya sabe dónde dirigirse, aunque ciertamente dan "vértigo" los niveles alcanzados.

Y el 2020 tampoco está tan lejano. Por tanto, vamos a seguir esperando, pero es que, francamente, a mí me da igual si sube o baja. Lo tengo con otra "intención" y he dedicado dinero del que puedo prescindir. Ésto último es lo que la gente tiene que tener presente antes de meterse en este "producto".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Viene siendo habitual que comente que de China me creo lo que me creo, es decir NADA... y os dejo una "muestra" del porqué...

- World's Biggest Aluminum Producer Faces Default, Warns Of "Dramatic Social Unrest" Without A Beijing Bailout | Zero Hedge

Y también aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo "metalero"...

- Last Days of The Gold Cartel | Miles Franklin

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Cómo se desmorona el viejo orden mundial ante nuestros ojos

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2017)

Y lo que te rondaré morena... como el "patio" siga como está.

Bolsas: Las tensiones geopolíticas llevan a los inversores a refugiarse en el oro. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo; es sorprendente un enlace que viene incluido en el texto, de como Donald decidió a ir a la guerra, mientras comía un poco de pastel de chocolate. Dura 50 segundos

"""https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbS8iclP0dE


----------



## vpsn (18 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes!

El otro dia estuve en birmania y me ofrecieron rupias de plata de 1900 a 1950 o por ai, en el primer puesto me las ofrecian a 85 dolares y en el segundo a 100. 

A esos precios no me arriesgo, y efectivamente despues de mirar internet vi que se pueden encontrar sobre los 20 o 30 dolares.

Que opinais sobre estas monedas? Os dejo un enlace:

1914(c) George V British India Silver Rupee - Silveragecoins Mobile

Otra cosa, como veis el precio de la plata, si el oro sube la plata tanbien? Creo que andan bastante correlacionados...

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## amador (18 Abr 2017)

El asunto de Corea del Norte empieza a dar un poco de miedo.

Kim Jong-un y Trump, dos fulanos tan especiales enfrentados, genera muchas incertidumbres.

Parece que Corea del Norte tiene alrededor de 10 petardos nucleares fabricados, que en manos de estos locos y con provocaciones ... se puede armar.

Aquí hay un análisis bastante riguroso con muchas referencias.

Programa nuclear de Corea del Norte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - Cómo se desmorona el viejo orden mundial ante nuestros ojos
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (18 Abr 2017)

amador dijo:


> El asunto de Corea del Norte empieza a dar un poco de miedo.
> 
> Kim Jong-un y Trump, dos fulanos tan especiales enfrentados, genera muchas incertidumbres.




Lo que tendrian que hacer esos dos es si quieren enfrentarse que se metan en un colise y se den ostias hasta matarse, y quien muera pues ese ha perdido.

Los militares deberian poder tener dos dedos de frente y dejar de ser simples muñecos y cuando les digan de ir alli a liarla, estos les digan a su señor presidente: "Si quieres lio, vas tu con los cojones"
Asi no habrian guerras y dejarian al resto del mundo tranquilo.

Pero claro, la realidad es muy diferente. Lo peor es que la borregada lo acepta asi, y asi nos va.


----------



## frisch (18 Abr 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Dicen mis amigos que soy un poco como una plañidera, cuando les comento algunos asuntos de este foro, suelen acabar con el típico argumento ad hominem: "que las cosas están mal pero no tanto que soy yo, un llorica negativo" ... en fin, por suerte no caben diciéndome que soy un nazi, que es como suelen acabar las discusiones cuando el tono se eleva.
> 
> François Mitterrand una traición en toda regla, como nuestro Felipe, pero no me parece Jean Luc Mélenchon, del que vi recientemente la entrevista por Pablo, recorriendo su biografía, alguien que pudiera repetir el camino de Alexis Tsipras, además de que Francia aún a día de hoy sigue siendo una potencia, con armamento nuclear
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Charitazo21,

Bueno, en primer lugar decirte que a un político se le conoce por lo que hace y no por lo que dice. Algo así como la cita del evangelio que dice aquello de "por sus frutos los conoceréis".

El problema con los políticos es que se creen tertulianos y sólo se dedican a hablar hasta que alcanzan (los que alcanzan) su puesto tan deseado y ahí tienden a hacer todo lo contrario de lo que decían. Yo creo que esto tiene lugar por dos razones: una porque la profesión de político es eso, una profesión (cuando debería de ser un servicio) y dos porque no son más que agentes contables en un sistema en el que las decisiones las toman otros.

Jean-Luc Mélenchon proviene de las filas troskistas. Es increíble el número de políticos franceses de izquierda que acaban en la izquierda "light" (tan "light" que no se diferencian de sus colegas de "derechas") que proviene de los troskistas.

El recorrido es el típico: troskista, Partido Socialista, me salgo y monto mi partido.

Jean-Luc Mélenchon fue militante activo, con diferentes cargos, en el Partido Socialista. Anteriormente, fue militante de la OCI (Organización Comunista Internacionalista), la organización troskista de Pierre Lambert. En aquellos tiempos su nombre de guerra era "Santerre" (el jefe de la Guardia Nacional que llevó al cadalso a Luis XVI).

En el Partido Socialista, representaba la izquierda de la izquierda pero bajo Mitterrand era miterrandista, bajo Rocard, rocardista, bajo Henri Emmanuelli, emanuelista.

Además, Jean-Luc pertenece a la logia masónica del Gran Oriente de Francia y a la también masónica "Fraternidad Parlamentaria".

No me he visto el vídeo que enlazas (no por despecho sino porque tengo tendencia a cuidarme el estómago) y dudo mucho que hable, en él, de ésta su biografía.

Jean-Luc es un político, nada más.

Es un profesional, vaya.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Trump es un simple MONIGOTE y las "directrices" militares en los EE.UU. ya están "marcadas" hace tiempo. Bueno, os dejo algo muy poco conocido y que se denomina OPLAN 8010-12. Ahí ya se da a entender que Corea del Norte entra dentro del "lote"... y eso antes de la arribada de Trump a la Casa Blanca...

- US Nuclear War Plan Updated Amidst Nuclear Policy Review |

# vpsn: Hombre, desde luego te vieron la cara de "guiri" porque los precios de esas monedas parecen "irreales" en un país que se caracteriza por tener una renta per capita de las más bajas del planeta. Vamos, que ni en "sueños" van a vender esas monedas a esos precios y más allí.

¿Valor de esas monedas? Me imagino que lo tendrán a nivel numismatico, pero NO me dedico a ellas y no sabría aconsejarte al respecto. Quizás, algún conforero te pueda dar una opinión más autorizada.

Y respecto a lo que preguntas, pues por regla general la Plata suele dispararse con más velocidad que el Oro, tanto si lo hace hacia arriba como hacia abajo... ¿Cómo la veo en estos momentos? Pues, de momento, BIEN a falta de confirmar la actual subida, es decir que -para mí- primero tendría que superar los anteriores máximos y que están en los $21,207 y, posteriormente, dejar atrás los $23,463 más o menos. Cuando esto último suceda el tramo al alza puede ser muy importante.

# amador: Me he leído por encima el enlace que nos proporcionas y que te agradezco, pero está muy obsoleto. Corea del Norte está mucho más avanzada de lo que se sugiere ahí y hace pocos días que comenté que poseen una de las armas termonucleares más potentes del mundo.

Y os dejo un artículo "metalero"...

- Silver Prices Likely To Rise In A Concentrated Manner | Gold-Eagle News

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (19 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizato21: Trump es un simple MONIGOTE y las "directrices" militares en los EE.UU. ya están "marcadas" hace tiempo. Bueno, os dejo algo muy poco conocido y que se denomina OPLAN 8010-12. Ahí ya se da a entender que Corea del Norte entra dentro del "lote"... y eso antes de la arribada de Trump a la Casa Blanca...
> 
> ...



muchas gracias fernando! 

Respecto a lo de valorar las cosas por la renta per capita de un pais, eso esta muy bien y deberia ser lo logico, pero en todo este tiempo que llevo viviendo en asia lo que veo yo, es que eso da igual mientras la gente tenga lo basico solucionado, pongo un ejemplo:

Persona que tiene una paradita cerca de templo en Bagan, tiene 3 monedas de plata como la que he expuesto, tiene dinero para comer y una cama. 

Pues bien, a pesar de que esa persona quiza tenga que vivir con 3 dolares diarios, le es suficiente, y con las monedas de plata lo que quiere es hacer un "hit and run", o sea, es lo unico de valor que tengo, asi que O me "forro" o paso de venderlas.

Esta es una actitud que se ve mucho por aqui, un pais pobre, no significa un pais barato, y si hay turistas ya ni te cuento. 

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2017)

Hola, vpsn: Evidentemente, hablas desde la experiencia, por tanto tú sabes más que yo lo que sucede por esas latitudes y está claro que la naturaleza humana es bastante común en cuanto a lo de pretender un "pelotazo"... En fin, dudo mucho que consiga vender esas monedas y, en cualquier caso, si lo consigue mucho mejor para esa persona, ¿No?

Y aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo y ya de paso algún "experto" se informa mejor al respecto... Y NO me refiero a NADIE de los que participan en este hilo, sino a alguien foráneo.

- How JP Morgan and HSBC Control Vast Amounts of Physical Gold and Silver - Smaulgld

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2017)

Y sigue la "escalada"...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...anica-que-debe-pensar-que-los-mares-son-suyos

Saludos.


----------



## amador (19 Abr 2017)

Interesante ... a ver como lo sacan sin maltratar el ecosistema ...

Ocho países se disputan el tesoro minero hallado en aguas de Canarias


----------



## oinoko (19 Abr 2017)

Ya tenemos el motivo de la bajada del oro ( y es de suponer que de la plata también) de ayer a las 16:00.

Según Zero Hedge, se imprimieron y lanzaron al mercado de golpe 22.000 contratitos de nada sobre futuros del oro (a 100 onzas por contratito de oro)= 2.200.000 onzas = 68,4 Toneladas. 

Despite Dollar Dump, Gold Just Got Slammed By $3 Billion Notional Sale | Zero Hedge

No he encontrado todavía el dato en la plata, pero es de suponer que hicieron lo mismo que con el oro y al mismo tiempo.

Es importante que el mercado se recupero muy rapido de la inundación de oro-papel a la que se sometió, no así en la plata que todavía intenta recuperarse a estas horas del ahogamiento por celulosa, pero apuesto porque acabará asimilando la celulosa tragada antes de acabar la semana.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (19 Abr 2017)

Y hoy vuelta a la carga a la misma hora que ayer (15:55) con otros 25.000 contratos =2.500.000 onzas=77.7 toneladas mas. 

Gold Slammed For Second Day As 'Someone' Panic Dumps $3 Billion Notional Ahead Of London Fix | Zero Hedge

En dos días 146 Tones de papel, practicamente la producción del mundo mundial de un mes, todo a la venta en 2 minutos, con el proposito evidente de inundar el mercado.

La parte positiva es que con tal montaña de papel y al final sólo han conseguido tirar el precio 5 dolares.

Empiezan a ser previsibles, me voy a pensar mañana ponerme corto a las 15:00 y recomprar a los dos minutos de ver la avalancha de papeles.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Puede haber algo mas hermoso que un krugerrand de oro ?
> Sip , un krugerrand de plata .
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si alguien me puede decir el total de esta primera emisión, y si se harán a partir de ahora cada año.

Ya de pagar más de 100€ por una sola onza, al menos saber la limitación de ejemplares.

Luego he visto que hay a mayores una edición especial 50 aniversario pero tampoco encuentro la emisión total de monedas acuñadas.

Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Orooo (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede decir el total de esta primera emisión, y si se harán a partir de ahora cada año.
> 
> Ya de pagar más de 100€ por una sola onza, al menos saber la limitación de ejemplares.
> 
> ...





En APMEX lo especifican.

Hay dos. La normal con una tirada de 1.000.000 de monedas y otra con calidad proof con un tirada de 15.000.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Abr 2017)

The Real Message From The GDXJ Mess | Zero Hedge

Si alguien sigue JNUG y GDXJ habrá visto los últimos días que había caídas fuertes mientras el oro subía. Raro. 

Ahí dejo un artículo de zh que lo explica... Han cambiado el índice. Al parecer hay mucha demanda de GDXJ... 

Quedaros con la última parte del artículo... Lo que pesan los fondos de pensiones en comparación al mercado del oro. 
Irrisorio.


----------



## racional (20 Abr 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llevamos tiempo con lateralidad y relax total...hasta 2020 nada...y ya se vera...



Te lo subo a 2030.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: Y para entonces las ranas calvas, ¿No? En fin, aquí ya estamos acostumbrados a sus "sentencias" sin la más mínima argumentación. No es menos cierto que tampoco se puede pedir más donde NO hay, ¿Verdad?

Y esta noticia nos demuestra lo "bondadoso" que es el Sistema procurando "cuidarnos" y sobre todo nuestra "cartera", faltaría plus...

- La Guardia Civil lanza un sistema para poner multas sin salir del coche ni hacer controles

Y esta otro artículo va en línea con lo que vengo comentando desde hace tiempo... Es muy posible que llegue un tiempo en que la Plata será muy CARA y el cuándo no lo sé, pero eso no es lo más importante, sino el hecho en sí y las implicaciones que podría tener cuando se produzca.

- Huge Decline In Peru

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Abr 2017)

Lo de la Guarda Civil es vergonzoso, y evidentemente no lo digo por los agentes.

Yo recuerdo cuando era pequeño que en cualquier viaje que hicieras por carretera, más tarde o más temprano acababas viendo a la pareja de motoristas. Hoy día es justo al contrario, es realmente difícil verlos. La Guardia Civil ya no protege los "caminos" como antaño....

Es más fácil poner radares y limitarse a multar, y más barato.... no sé dónde queda la idea de "servicio público", más bien es "saqueo público".

Y en cambio nuestras zonas rurales están absolutamente desprotegidas... vas a denunciar un robo y el guardia civil te dice que para qué denuncias.... sin comentarios


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# el juli: NO, los agentes son unos simples "mandados" y, en el fondo, saben que detrás de esta medida claramente recaudatoria existe también la pretensión de "adelgazar" plantillas. Conozco un poco el Cuerpo y sé de lo que hablo.

Esto es igual que donde vivo: una población mediana y donde el radar móvil de la Policía local se coloca, por regla general, en una zona periférica con poco riesgo, pero en la pendiente de caída, de manera que cualquiera que vaya en tercera y no esté pendiente de la velocidad pues cae SÍ o SÍ... A mí sólo me "cazaron" en una ocasión, pero a favor tengo que resido a escasos metros de ahí.

Y en este caso que explico NO hay nada más que ANSIA RECAUDATORIA, puesto que en ese punto concreto apenas hay siniestros.

Bueno, aprovecho para dejaros otro artículo donde no hay por dónde coger esta medida... Será que tenemos excesivamente "cultivada" a la población.

- Educación: La ruta al fracaso. Blogs de Big Data

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # el juli: NO, los agentes son unos simples "mandados" y, en el fondo, saben que detrás de esta medida claramente recaudatoria existe también la pretensión de "adelgazar" plantillas. Conozco un poco el Cuerpo y sé de lo que hablo.



Por eso he dicho que no me refería a los agentes


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# el juli: Ya lo habías dejado claro, pero he querido reafirmarlo y puntualizar algo de lo que ya están muy sensibilizados en ese Cuerpo de Seguridad.

Y dejo esta interesante noticia... Todo un aviso a "navegantes"...

Asia's Richest Man Is "Aggressively Adding Direct Exposure To Gold" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Abr 2017)

que nadie le entre al trapo , reportadlo , y que el foro quede en evidencia si no actúa.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

timi dijo:


> que nadie le entre al trapo , reportadlo , y que el foro quede en evidencia si no actúa.



Das el perfil perfecto de ciudadano post NWO. Y mucho miedo. Preséntate al casting cuando llegue, tienes un futuro esplendoroso.

No veo porqué tengas que impedir a nadie expresarse y responder además con chivateos. Ni que el pesado ese hubiese matado a Kennedy. Pero eso, un pesado. Lo tuyo, de vergüenza ajena.

Desde luego, no tengo la menor intención de ofender, créeme, pero de incluírme en un coro de aplausos o inhibirme ante tu desvergüenza y bochornosa llamada al boicot al resto, mucho menos. 

Dios me aleje de vecinos como tú. De los que sean como el clapham ya me cuido yo. 

Sin acritud.


----------



## oinoko (21 Abr 2017)

y tercer ataque en tres días,
Gold Slammed For 3rd Day As USDJPY Spikes | Zero Hedge

El oro aguanta como un jabato el bombardeo de celulosa, sólo baja 5 dolares sumando los 3 días de ataque. Con lo que le han tirado encima, hace un par de años le hubieran hecho perder 40 o 50 Dolares fácilmente. La plata lo lleva peor, le están dando muy duro. Además en la plata hay muchas posiciones cortas abiertas, y eso acrecienta el interes y la saña del atacante.

¿Porque tanto ensañamiento con los MP?, me da que tiene que ver con las elecciones del domingo en Francia. Según las encuestas, Le Pen ganará la primera vuelta, y tendrá que ir a una segunda vuelta donde lo tendrá más dificil, pero también lo tenía difícil Trump, y salió adelante, y lo tenía dificil el Brexit y salió.

Si el Domingo gana Le Pen la primera vuelta con un margen de ventaja que haga pensar que tiene posibilidades de ganar la segunda vuelta, el Lunes debería haber fiesta metalera ante el riesgo real de desintegración de la UE que eso supone. (Aunque también debería haber habido fiesta cuando Trump y al final paso que tras una finta en el aire que duró una mañana, por la tarde nos la metieron doblada).

Creo que el ensañamiento con los metales de esta semana, viene para intentar que en caso de fiesta el Lunes, la fiesta empiece desde más abajo, para que no llame la atención. Con la plata lo han conseguido en parte, pero con el oro no han podido.

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (21 Abr 2017)

2ª Jornada sobre metales preciosos, macroeconomía y geopolítica: Valencia 

Se ha abierto webinar finalmente para que se pueda escuchar para todo el que no haya podido asistir.


----------



## oinoko (21 Abr 2017)

Parri dijo:


> 2ª Jornada sobre metales preciosos, macroeconomía y geopolítica: Valencia
> 
> Se ha abierto webinar finalmente para que se pueda escuchar para todo el que no haya podido asistir.




No sabes la alegría que me acabas de dar!!
.


----------



## timi (21 Abr 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> No sabes la alegría que me acabas de dar!!
> .



ya somos 2


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, creo que hay una notable diferencia entre las aportaciones a este hilo por parte de timi (que también es amigo mío) y del pseudo "Profeta"... que, afortunadamente, nos deja... En cualquier caso, me considero una persona seria y NO me gustan los trolls de estar por casa, así que espero que Parri vaya adelantando las conversaciones para que "migremos" a Rankia. Y aún no tengo claro lo que haré con este hilo, pero es posible que continúe, aunque la idea será irme volcando paulatinamente hacia el otro foro. En fin, si todo llega a buen puerto, ya se os informará puntualmente.

Y os dejo un buen artículo, aunque largo, sobre la manipulación en la Plata y que estimo es muy interesante.

- A Secret and Illegal Agreement | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (21 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bohemian: El pasado mes enlazamos la noticia a la que haces referencia e incluso ampliamos un poco la misma, pero hay que buscarla y dada la velocidad que lleva este hilo... llevaría su tiempo buscarla. En cualquier caso te dejo una noticia al respecto:
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias Fernando por tus aportaciones, sin duda son de calidad y te puedo asegurar que con tus comentarios todos aprendemos un poquitín más en éste inhóspito mercado de metales preciosos, inhóspito porque en realidad tiene demasiada complejidad y a veces dá ese cierto miedo meterse seriamente. 

Por cierto, la bajada de los metales viene también por la aparición de oro en China? O es que es cierto que le están metiendo presión a los metales preciosos?

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 22:28 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> Y hoy vuelta a la carga a la misma hora que ayer (15:55) con otros 25.000 contratos =2.500.000 onzas=77.7 toneladas mas.
> 
> Gold Slammed For Second Day As 'Someone' Panic Dumps $3 Billion Notional Ahead Of London Fix | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



No entiendo el fin de ésta puesta de contratos. ¿Tratan de desestabilizar el oro? ¿Por qué razón?


----------



## Parri (22 Abr 2017)

Buenos días.

Los medios técnicos de los que dispongo en el ADEIT (lugar de la conferencia) no son los aconsejables para una buena calidad del sonido con relación al webinar. Lo grabaremos y luego lo pasaré a la gente interesada/apuntada al webinar.

Fernando, calopez no cuida a sus clientes. Publicidad a gogo, buzón lleno que no acepta mensajes, no dar importancia a los hilos con más visitas, de madrugada no está disponible el foro.....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bohemian: Gracias por tus elogios. Y te aconsejo NO entrar en "serio" en los MPs hasta que lo tengas bastante claro, por tanto que hayas estudiado bien los "productos", es decir el Oro y la Plata, aunque podrías ir comprando poco a poco, empezando por el metal más "barato": la Plata. A muy largo plazo creo que NO te equivocarás.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, tienes mucha información en estos hilos, pero resumiendo te diré algo que está CLARÍSIMO para aquellos que nos dedicamos al mundo "metalero": el precio de los MPs NO se fija... se MANIPULA... Y eso NO sólo sucede en los MPs, sino que es bastante habitual en otras Materias Primas. Ahora mismo se está observando lo mismo en el Petróleo y en el Cobre...

Y el objeto de todo ello, Bohemian, es muy amplio y que daría para escribir un buen "tomo". En cuanto a China, pues es conocido en mi hilo mí posición contraria a ese país en muchas cuestiones, pero si nos referimos al Oro para mí forma parte del "problema" en la contención de su precio y en eso discrepo con muchos "expertos" que NO ven más allá de sus intereses personales y desconocen mucho los entresijos de la Geopolítica y los precedentes históricos...

NINGUNA moneda, ya sea de Oro o de "latón", "tumbará" la hegemonía del USD sin que haya habido por enmedio los oportunos "ajustes" y que NO suelen ser "pacíficos" si nos atenemos a lo que nos dice la Historia en relación a este tema...

# Parri: Cuando Miguel tenga una sección preparada y adecuada a la calidad de este hilo y, por tanto, manteniendo el "formato" que tengo por aquí, pues haremos el oportuno "salto"... Primero de forma parcial, para ver la aceptación que tiene allí, aunque la verdad es que donde he escrito SIEMPRE he tenido un gran seguimiento. Y, además, en el tema de los MPs soy uno de los principales divulgadores que existen en nuestro país.

Efectivamente, el "pollo" que lleva este foro es un IMPRESENTABLE y NO cuida como debiera aquellos hilos que tienen una indudable calidad e imagino que está más preocupado de hacer de Tío Gilito que de cuidar adecuadamente el foro. En fin, allá él...

Y os dejo el COT publicado ayer... A destacar el interés abierto.

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 21, 2017

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Abr 2017)

Parri dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Los medios técnicos de los que dispongo en el ADEIT (lugar de la conferencia) no son los aconsejables para una buena calidad del sonido con relación al webinar. Lo grabaremos y luego lo pasaré a la gente interesada/apuntada al webinar.
> 
> Fernando, calopez no cuida a sus clientes. Publicidad a gogo, buzón lleno que no acepta mensajes, no dar importancia a los hilos con más visitas, de madrugada no está disponible el foro.....



Será que no cuida a sus proveedores o a sus esclavos. 

Esto es peor que comprar el Páis. Por lo menos esa basura no la tengo que escribir yo. 

En fin.. a lo nuestro.

http://suscriptor.lne.es/economia/2017/04/22/orvana-aumenta-produccion-asturiana-oro/2092359.html
Las minas auríferas asturianas (las de El Valle, en Belmonte, y Carlés, en Salas) aumentaron su producción de oro en el pasado trimestre el 11% respecto al precedente y el 77% y el 74,2% la extracción de cobre y de plata en el mismo periodo , según dijo Orvana, la compañía canadiense propietaria, a través de su filial Orovalle, de los yacimientos del cinturón del Narcea. 

Esta mejora de los volúmenes de extracción se produce en un contexto de recuperación del precio del oro, que sigue desde diciembre una tendencia alcista. La cotización repuntó el 74,2% en los últimos cuatro meses. 

Jim Gilbert, presidente y consejero delegado de Orvana, expresó en Canadá que los datos de producción avalan las inversiones realizadas en las explotaciones asturianas y avanzó que la previsión es seguir incrementando la extracción en el resto del ejercicio fiscal, que esta compañía finaliza el 30 de septiembre. 

La mejores perspectivas de producción en los próximos trimestres también incluyen a la mina de Carlés, el menos importante de los dos centros de laboreo de Orovalle. Esta explotación, que permaneció inactiva desde marzo de 2015, reanudó su actividad en septiembre de 2016 con la previsión de estar en producción durante ocho meses. Sin embargo, en febrero la compañía decidió prorrogar su operatividad al menos hasta fines de septiembre. Orvana acaba de decir que "prevé que la disponibilidad de minerales de la mina de Carlés aumente durante la segunda mitad del año fiscal de 2017, mejorando así las tasas de procesamiento en la planta" de tratamiento de mineral. En el caso del yacimiento de El Valle, el más importante del grupo, "los resultados del continuo programa de desarrollo subterráneo está comenzando a demostrar el potencial de esta operación", señaló la empresa. 

La producción conjunta de El Valle y Carlés aportó en el pasado trimestre 11.917 onzas de oro (frente a 10.723 en el trimestre precedente), 1,5 millones de libras de cobre (0,8 millones en el periodo anterior) y 51.080 onzas de plata (29.321 en el trimestre inmediato). En total se procesaron 1.844 toneladas diarias (ligeramente por debajo de las 1.855 toneladas en octubre-diciembre) pero con un aumento de la ley de oro promedio (que pasó de 2,23 a 2,60 gramos por tonelada) y una mayor calidad del cobre y de su recuperación metalúrgica. El plan en marcha pretende que la planta de El Valle llegue a 2.000 toneladas diarias próximamente. 

El incremento de la producción de oro, plata y cobre en los yacimientos asturianos se produce en un contexto muy favorable, con los precios de los metales al alza. En el caso del oro, que actúa como valor refugio en tiempos de turbación, se benefició desde mayo del año pasado por la inquietud que suscitó la inminente celebración del referéndum británico -y aún más tras su resultado-, y, aunque cedió posiciones en meses posteriores, se mantuvo en tasas apreciables por el incierto resultado de las elecciones estadounidenses. La victoria de Trump, con su promesa de reactivación económica, desplomó la cotización del oro entre noviembre y diciembre, pero desde entonces ha seguido una tendencia alcista, aupado por el bloqueo de Trump (incapaz de sacar adelante sus promesas, con la consiguiente debilidad del dólar) y sus recientes acciones armadas. Los amagos de guerras comerciales y de divisas también añadieron tensión. Y a ello se suma la crispación en torno a Corea del Norte, la indefinición negociadora para la salida del Reino Unido de la UE y la incertidumbre sobre el resultado electoral de mañana en Francia.


----------



## Bohemian (22 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bohemian: Gracias por tus elogios. Y te aconsejo NO entrar en "serio" en los MPs hasta que lo tengas bastante claro, por tanto que hayas estudiado bien los "productos", es decir el Oro y la Plata, aunque podrías ir comprando poco a poco, empezando por el metal más "barato": la Plata. A muy largo plazo creo que NO te equivocarás.
> 
> ...





Lo que propone el artículo es que debido a los cambios de los tipos de interés impuestos por la FED está haciendo que el dólar suba y tenga más atractivo en comparación con el oro, dicho así sea porque el oro tiene poco rendimiento. ¿Cuán influenciado es el oro cuando la FED hace sus constantes movimientos económicos? 

Fuente : Cómo la Fed afecta al valor del oro | Finanzas | Insider.pro


----------



## oinoko (22 Abr 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> No entiendo el fin de ésta puesta de contratos. ¿Tratan de desestabilizar el oro? ¿Por qué razón?



Para entender esta dinámica es importante recordar que la escalada fuerte y continua en el precio de los metales, no empieza con el inicio de la crisis en el 2007, sino que empezó en Noviembre de 2008 cuando la Reserva Federal Americana anunció y puso en ejecución el primer QE americano (incremento de oferta monetaria), al que luego seguirían el QE2 y QE3. El precio del oro paso de los 700 dólares en Noviembre de 2008 a los 1.900 dolares en verano de 2011 y la plata de los 9 a los 48 dólares en primavera de 2011.

El lucrativo negocio de los bancos centrales se basa en el monopolio exclusivo de la venta a 20 ó 50 Dolares /Euros de unos papelitos de colores a los que llaman “billetes” cuyo coste real de fabricación es unos pocos céntimos y que no tienen el respaldo de nada real, tan sólo de la obligatoriedad de su uso y de su aceptación. 
Cualquier idea de que otro producto pueda servir para realizar la misma función que los billetes, es una competencia que tiene que ser erradicada de la faz de la tierra y de las mentes de todo ser vivo, aunque sea usando el “neuralizador” de Men in Black.

La escalada del precio de los metales de 2009 y 2010 recordaba al mundo que había otra opción a parte de los billetes. Es por ello que a principios del 2011 los bancos centrales encargaron a los grandes bancos comerciales americanos (J.P.Morgan, Goldman&Sachs, etc) a los que luego se unirían otros como el Deutsche Bank y el HSBC, mantener al mínimo posible el precio de los metales, y para ello les daban 2 herramientas imprescindibles: Financiación ilimitada para sus maniobras, e impunidad jurídica por la manipulación de mercado que iban a realizar.

El cómo realizarla es sencillo,

La mafia de los grandes bancos poseen información agrupada de todas las órdenes de sus clientes, de compra, de venta y lo más importante de las *Stop Loss *(órdenes de venta automáticas que entran cuando el precio baja de determinado valor), simplemente hace falta un ordenador que se dedique a ir simulando los efectos de un pico de órdenes de venta en cada momento, y esperar a que se dé el momento adecuado: Cuando las Stop Loss superan a las órdenes de compra en un tramo de bajada suficiente, un moderado volumen inicial de ventas, generará una reacción en cadena apoyada en las Stop Loss de sus propios clientes, que no parará hasta llegar bastantes dólares más abajo.

Cuando la bajada alcanza el nivel previsto, se recompra lo que se vendió apenas un rato antes, la mafia gana dinero con impunidad y el precio final queda más bajo tal como ordenaron los bancos centrales. De paso, siempre hay alguien que abandona este mercado de los metales desanimado al ver que semejante manipulación se repite una y otra vez con total impunidad. La jugada es perfecta, al menos a corto plazo.

Además esta operativa tiene un coste “cero comisiones”, ya que no se realiza sobre oro real sino que se realiza “imprimiendo” y sacando a la venta un paquete de contratos de futuros sobre metal que casi nunca llegan a ejecutarse.

Toda esta operativa fue confesada por el propio Deutsche Bank en Diciembre de 2016

Silver Traders

*Nota para el que se lea el artículo de Silver Traders: “Stop Busters” = caza “ordenes de stop”, en referencia a la película “Ghost Busters”.

Por otro lado y mientras mantienen el precio de los metales artificialmente bajos a base de avalanchas de papel, ellos mismos se dedican a acumular metal físico en sus bóvedas a bajo precio.

Stand Aside JP Morgan, A New Player In The Silver Market Has Arrived | Zero Hedge

Atención a como la curva de posesión de plata física de J.P. Morgan empieza a subir a finales del 2011, principios del 2012. Porque es cuando ellos mismos saben que están comprando por debajo del valor real. 

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes. No entiendo apenas sobre estas cosas pero el que tengan que venir los canadienses a explotar unas minas de oro y les esté saliendo rentable da un poco de vergüenza.

Por otra parte, ¿que pensáis de las cartas que envía Jim Rickards estos días atrás sobre la debacle del dólar dentro de pocos días, la implantación en ciernes de una nueva divisa mundial, y la recomendación de comprar oro físico como si ni hubiese un mañana?.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por todo.


----------



## racional (22 Abr 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Por otra parte, ¿que pensáis de las cartas que envía Jim Rickards estos días atrás sobre la debacle del dólar dentro de pocos días, la implantación en ciernes de una nueva divisa mundial, y la recomendación de comprar oro físico como si ni hubiese un mañana?.



El mismo cuento de siempre. Segun este foro el dólar ya dejo de existir hace muchos años.


----------



## frisch (22 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> El mismo cuento de siempre. Según este foro el dólar ya dejo de existir hace muchos años.



Lo cual es cierto. Los que no han dejado de existir son los idiotas (no me refiero a ti) que siguen creyendo a los listos (también idiotas pero que mandan) que les hacen creer a los demás idiotas que el dólar sigue siendo una moneda con respaldo.

Esto es como tener un coche con los neumáticos gastados. ¿Rueda? Pues sí, rueda. ¿Rodará cuando caiga una tromba de agua? Pues sí, rodará e incluso hará aqua-planning.

En cualquier caso, idiota, viene del griego, idiotes, y, en aquellos tiempos significaba, la persona que no se ocupaba, ni preocupaba por los asuntos públicos, es decir aquello que le concernía (y mucho) pero que a él, por ignorante, se la traía al pairo.

Hay dos posibles escenarios:

1. Una gran parte de los idiotas despiertan porque les duele el bolsillo y, en ese caso, el dólar hace aqua-planning.

2. Los idiotas listos (los que mandan) se inventan otra cosa.

Mi intuición femenina me dice que será el segundo escenario.

__________________________

En otro orden de cosas, os pego un enlace a un artículo sobre las elecciones francesas.

El artículo en si me parece muy sinsorgo (muy a la OpenDemocracy del George Soros) pero tiene una infografía muy interesante y una frase, al principio del mismo, que es una verdad como la catedral de Burgos: "La economía y el voto se encuentran íntimamente relacionados".

Zonas productivas y dinámicas de voto en Francia

Un abrazo contertulios.


P.S. Juli, conozco a timi personalmente. Es una muy buena persona, no hay medias tintas en él. No he podido llegar a leer el comentario de mi apreciado Clapham (apreciado porque me parece una persona muy ocurrente en sus comentarios, vamos, que me río, lo cual en los tiempos que corren, es de agradecer) porque, por lo que entiendo, lo ha borrado.

Clapham, además de genuinamente gracioso, es un busca pleitos (hablo de sus comentarios, obviamente, no lo conozco en su vida privada). Yo no diría que Clapham opina, diría mas bien, que Clapham, en el fondo, se habla a si mismo por el placer de hablarse a si mismo. No lo culparé por ello aunque agradecería que aparcase, un poquillo, su arrogancia.

Me alegro que haya abrazado la fe budista.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# gurrumino: Jim Rickards lleva años con esa "cantinela", pero que no es menos plausible de que finalmente se produzca... Eso hace tiempo que muchos lo llevamos diciendo, por tanto nada nuevo bajo el Sol. Ahora bien, he de puntualizar que Rickards no deja de ser parte "interesada" en este tema, ya que vive principalmente de los ingresos que le vienen del mismo (libros, conferencias, etc.).

# racional: Para que Vd. lo sepa: si comparamos el USD con el Denario romano nos encontramos ahora en una situación muy parecida a la que propició el final de ésta última moneda.

# frisch: Atinado comentario...

Y dejo esto... 

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...sia-presenta-pruebas-fotograficas-del-montaje

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

El $ no existe ya...solo existe el sueño llamado $. 

Ese sueño se basa en las esperanzas de una civilización de prosperar, mejorar, crecer, vivir mejor, alcanzar nuevas metas, ser invencibles...pero el $, ya no existe en el mundo terrenal.

La matemática no nos engaña si la aplicamos correctamente, y cuando algo debe más de lo que vale, ese algo tiene valor negativo.

Puedo tener 10 onzas de oro, pero si debo 11, en realidad tengo -1

Puedo tener miles de $, pero si el valor real de un $ es una deuda impagable...¿Quién me pagará algo por mis $?

Esto que escribo es un poco...o muy poético. Evidentemente, el respaldo que otorga valor al $ (y no quiero ser pesado reincidiendo en lo mismo)...es la fuerza bruta.

Si el matón del colegio en el recreo te da una patada, y tu eres un tirillas, procuras levantarte y reírle la gracia para no llevar otra.

Si USA ...o sea el $...dice que su moneda es la referencia, lo aceptamos aun que sea a regañadientes...del mismo modo que aceptamos tener sus bases militares en nuestras tierras, o del mismo modo que votamos siempre a favor de lo que propongan en las decisiones internacionales "democráticas"

El sueño llamado $, es un sueño aceptado para evitar un mal mayor llamado sometimiento a la fuerza, intervención militar, guerra, abusos de poder, dictaduras, opresiones...

Queremos seguir soñando en ese mar de absurdos y sin sentidos, siendo conscientes que despertar del mismo podría devolvernos a una realidad muy cruel...para occidente...y por lo tanto, seguiremos riendo la gracia del matón de clase, restándole importancia, y aceptándole como un "amigo" al que hay que dejarle hacer para que todo siga un cierto orden.

Un saludo, gracias a todos por aportar, y muy buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## amador (22 Abr 2017)

Una explicación impecable. No se si es cosecha tuya o tomada de algún sitio, pero en cualquier caso me ha resultado grato leerla, aunque ya conocía el tema.

En ocasiones, en algunos aportes del hilo, se echan en falta explicaciones de este nivel, sobre todo cuando se menciona jerga técnica de trading que no es conocida por muchos de nosotros.

Saludos





oinoko dijo:


> Para entender esta dinámica es importante recordar que la escalada fuerte y continua en el precio de los metales, no empieza con el inicio de la crisis en el 2007, sino que empezó en Noviembre de 2008 cuando la Reserva Federal Americana anunció y puso en ejecución el primer QE americano (incremento de oferta monetaria), al que luego seguirían el QE2 y QE3. El precio del oro paso de los 700 dólares en Noviembre de 2008 a los 1.900 dolares en verano de 2011 y la plata de los 9 a los 48 dólares en primavera de 2011.
> 
> El lucrativo negocio de los bancos centrales se basa en el monopolio exclusivo de la venta a 20 ó 50 Dolares /Euros de unos papelitos de colores a los que llaman “billetes” cuyo coste real de fabricación es unos pocos céntimos y que no tienen el respaldo de nada real, tan sólo de la obligatoriedad de su uso y de su aceptación.
> Cualquier idea de que otro producto pueda servir para realizar la misma función que los billetes, es una competencia que tiene que ser erradicada de la faz de la tierra y de las mentes de todo ser vivo, aunque sea usando el “neuralizador” de Men in Black.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2017)

Hola, amador: Es conocido en este foro que oinoko es metalero "viejo", por tanto sabe lo suyo, aparte de que creo que todavía sigue con el Trading o eso me pareció entender, pero bueno eso no es relevante en sí mismo.

En cualquier caso, amador, aquí se han planteado ya estas mismas cuestiones en el pasado y muchos conforeros, de tanto en tanto, como ahora oinoko, nos recuerdan cómo funciona todo este tinglado que tienen montado los Banksters...

Mira, amador, voy a aprovechar para enlazar un artículo que complementa a nivel didáctico lo que nos ha aportado hoy oinoko. El artículo es MUY BUENO...

- Ahead of The Herd - Why Now Precious Metals?

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (23 Abr 2017)

amador dijo:


> Una explicación impecable. No se si es cosecha tuya o tomada de algún sitio, pero en cualquier caso me ha resultado grato leerla, aunque ya conocía el tema.
> 
> En ocasiones, en algunos aportes del hilo, se echan en falta explicaciones de este nivel, sobre todo cuando se menciona jerga técnica de trading que no es conocida por muchos de nosotros.
> 
> Saludos



Es cosecha propia. Esta mañana quería seguir la conferencia de Unai Gaztelumendi en el foro metalero de Valencia y como se ha cancelado la transmisión del webinar, me ha quedado un rato libre.
Tampoco hay para tanto, simplemente he intentado darle estructura de conjunto a algunas ideas que de modo individual se han comentado docenas de veces en este foro.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Es conocido en este foro que oinoko es metalero "viejo", por tanto sabe lo suyo, aparte de que creo que todavía sigue con el Trading o eso me pareció entender, pero bueno eso no es relevante en sí mismo.




Se dice que el que entiende la estadistica no juega ni a la lotería de Navidad, porque sabe que a la larga siempre se pierde dinero.

Del mismo modo el que entiende la manipulación que sufren los mercados, no hace Trading.
A lo que hago yo no se le puede llamar trading, sólo es un trapicheo ocasional con pequeñas cantidades que pueda perder sin que me quiten el sueño. 

A no ser que estés en la mesa de los que manipulan, los particulares son gacelillas en el Serengeti. Aunque aciertes la mitad de las veces, a la larga solo sirve para generar comisiones a las casas de trading, perder la salud y con suerte no perder dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2017)

Hola, oinoko: Mi comentario venía a colación de un comentario tuyo de hace pocos días donde indicabas tu intención de ponerte "corto"... En fin, si tú lo consideras un "trapicheo" o un "picoteo" de tanto en tanto, pues nada que decir, pero se prestaba a una confusión y por eso añadí la coletilla de "eso me pareció entender"...

Ciertamente, hace ya muchos años en que lo mejor es permanecer lejos de la feroz especulación existente en los mercados...

¡Ah! ya sabes también que las estadísticas existen hasta que se rompen, aunque sea de forma puntual. Eso acabará sucediendo en los MPs al igual que lo hizo en el pasado.

Saludos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Abr 2017)

El Clapham es un tío brillante y eso le jode a los mediocres y palmeros que pueblan este hilo. España en estado puro.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (23 Abr 2017)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> El Clapham es un tío brillante y eso le jode a los mediocres y palmeros que pueblan este hilo. España en estado puro.



Brillantísimo.
Como la calva de Mortadelo.


----------



## oinoko (23 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: Mi comentario venía a colación de un comentario tuyo de hace pocos días donde indicabas tu intención de ponerte "corto"... En fin, si tú lo consideras un "trapicheo" o un "picoteo" de tanto en tanto, pues nada que decir, pero se prestaba a una confusión y por eso añadí la coletilla de "eso me pareció entender"...



Sip, lo hice, y el Jueves repitieron la misma maniobra de manipulación de la plata que habian hecho el Martes y el Miercoles, y me saque para invitar a cenar a mi mujer.

También aposté a que salía presidente Trump y que "por tanto" subiría el oro, y salió Trump y...... el oro finteo hacia arriba y acabo bajando.

Tiene guasa. Tenía que haber apostado por Trump en la web de WilliamHill, que me lo pagaban 3 a 1, y dejarme de tonterías. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2017)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> El Clapham es un tío brillante y eso le jode a los mediocres y palmeros que pueblan este hilo. España en estado puro.



¿Y qué hace Vd. en un hilo de "mediocres" y "palmeros"? En fin, hay algo que NO se suele poner en práctica más que por personas inteligentes: Cuando la mediocridad de los demás afecta la Tranquilidad personal... hay que aprender el fino arte de ignorar... NO, no es difícil de "entender".

Y Vd. me ha recordado una frase de Jules Romains: "La gente inteligente habla de ideas, la gente común habla de cosas, la gente mediocre habla de gente."

Así que lo mejor será que no se pase por este hilo y siga la estela de su pseudo "Profeta"...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Y qué hace Vd. en un hilo de "mediocres" y "palmeros"? En fin, hay algo que NO se suele poner en práctica más que por personas inteligentes: Cuando la mediocridad de los demás afecta la Tranquilidad personal... hay que aprender el fino arte de ignorar... NO, no es difícil de "entender".
> 
> Y Vd. me ha recordado una frase de Jules Romains: "La gente inteligente habla de ideas, la gente común habla de cosas, la gente mediocre habla de gente."
> 
> Así que lo mejor será que no se pase por este hilo y siga la estela de su pseudo "Profeta"...



Veo que se ha dado aludido como mediocre o palmero. Usted sabrá el porqué. Jajaja.

Me parto con sus comentarios del tipo....estoy liadisimo y ocupadisimo pero voy a publicar 765 comentarios diarios y me voy a pasar 16 horas al dia buscando chorradas para copypastear.

No me extraña que se ponga violento cuando alguien que no sea usted o sus palmeros multinicks aparecemos por aquí. 

Sospecho que este hilo es lo único que tiene en la vida o al menos es lo más importante. 

Que triste.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2017)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Veo que se ha dado aludido como mediocre o palmero. Usted sabrá el porqué. Jajaja.
> 
> Me parto con sus comentarios del tipo....estoy liadisimo y ocupadisimo pero voy a publicar 765 comentarios diarios y me voy a pasar 16 horas al dia buscando chorradas para copypastear.
> 
> ...



No sé de qué palmeros multinick habla usted, lo que sí sé es que este señor llamado Fernando ha ayudado y sigue ayudando aún personalmente a mucha gente que le consulta.

Sobre "el Clapham", como él mismo se suele denominar, todavía estoy esperando a que me diga el linaje de la maruja que se fuma .


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Abr 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> No sé de qué palmeros multinick habla usted, lo que sí sé es que este señores llamado Fernando ha ayudado y sigue ayudando aún personalmente a mucha gente que le consulta.
> 
> Sobre "el Clapham", como él mismo se suele denominar, todavía estoy esperando a que me diga el linaje de la maruja que se fuma .



Opino igual que usted del Clapham, pero no me negará que es divertido leer sus intervenciones y mas allá de sus formas que a mi no me disgustan es un personaje que duda y la duda siembra el camino al descubrimiento.

Un foro es un foro y como tal debe estar abierto al debate y que cada cual exprese lo que se le pase por la cabeza, me caen mal los que invitan a marcharse a los que no son de su cuerda.

De aquí ya se marchó gente muy brillante por no tener que aguantar las malas maneras del que se piensa dueño del hilo y de la verdad absoluta sobre algo que es y no es al mismo tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## amador (23 Abr 2017)

Si alguien sabe de algún sitio donde esté algún podcast de dicha conferencia y se puede compartir ...

... o aunque sea enviando un privado 

Gracias




oinoko dijo:


> Es cosecha propia. Esta mañana quería seguir la conferencia de Unai Gaztelumendi en el foro metalero de Valencia y como se ha cancelado la transmisión del webinar, me ha quedado un rato libre.


----------



## timi (23 Abr 2017)

creí entender que el tema online fallo , pero que a todos los que nos apuntamos , se nos pasará la grabación.

Eso entendí , igual era la ilusión que me hizo entender eso


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2017)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Opino igual que usted del Clapham, pero no me negará que es divertido leer sus intervenciones y mas allá de sus formas que a mi no me disgustan es un personaje que duda y la duda siembra el camino al descubrimiento.
> 
> Un foro es un foro y como tal debe estar abierto al debate y que cada cual exprese lo que se le pase por la cabeza, me caen mal los que invitan a marcharse a los que no son de su cuerda.
> 
> ...



Bien dicho, un foro es un foro, y una invitación no es una obligación , si el Clapham no lo soporta pues allá penas.

Este, es de los pocos hilos donde se respira respeto y poca tontería, y a Clapham de esto último le sobra, y sí, su estilo es sumamente ocurrente y ameno.
Y esto lo dice uno de los mas descerebrados por estos lares. Uno mismo oiga, me refiero a mí mismo ::, editado por si hubiese equívocos:rolleye:

Un saludo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Abr 2017)

timi dijo:


> creí entender que el tema online fallo , pero que a todos los que nos apuntamos , se nos pasará la grabación.
> 
> Eso entendí , igual era la ilusión que me hizo entender eso



Eso he entendido yo también.


----------



## frisch (23 Abr 2017)

Bueno, pues parece que en Francia gana la Banca.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# gurrumino: "Tristón" NO merece más atención de la que le he dedicado y este hilo continuará bajo la misma directriz de algo más de 4 años... ¡Joder! que ya es tiempo...

# frisch: La Banca iba a ganar de todos modos o, probablemente, menos con Le Pen... Creo que TODO ya está decidido: Macron será elegido Presidente de la "República", pero claro un tipo que se define como "liberal de izquierdas"... Malo NO va a ser para la Banca y los poderes fácticos, ¿No?

Y dejo este artículo que interesará a muchos -la mayoría- de los "metaleros" que se pasan por aquí y creo que, especialmente, a oinoko.

- Massive Attacks On Gold Reek Of Desperation

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Corea de Norte amenaza con hundir el portaviones estadounidense para demostrar su poder militar - RT

- Noticias de Corea del Norte: ¿Las armas del apocalipsis? Anatomía de un posible ataque de EEUU a Corea del Norte. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (24 Abr 2017)

Menuda bajadita le estan dando al oro.

Ahora mismo a romper la hucha... otra vez


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Abr 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso he entendido yo también.



Yo también leí eso, lo recibiríamos por correo electrónico, supongo que tardarán un tiempo en editarlo. 


Aunque finalmente, en el momento justo antes de comenzar, las condiciones técnicas de la sala impidieran la videoconferencia en directo, quiero agradecerles la invitación para el seguimiento virtual a Parri y Ladrillófilo, destinada a aquellos a los que no nos fue posible desplazarnos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: El día de las elecciones francesas, una vez conocido el resultado, tanto frisch como yo comentamos que la gran ganadora había sido la Banca y, por tanto, los poderes fácticos. Algo que se vio reflejado en los distintos activos nada más abrirse los "mercados" en el día de ayer. Éste último hecho -no menos esperado- me ha hecho "profundizar" un poco en los datos americanos desde "dentro" y, la verdad, NO hay por dónde coger tanta "euforia"... Os dejo unas simples "muestras":

- El modelo que tiene la FED de Atlanta para el cálculo del PIB del 1er Trimestre les proyecta a un crecimiento tan mediocre como +0,5%... y ya sabemos la "adulteración" que sufren los datos "oficiales". Bien, si esa proyección se cumple y luego se reflejará al mismo "ritmo" en el resto del año, nos encontraríamos en que éste sería el PEOR desde la recesión...

- Se estima que habrán más de 8.000 cierres de tiendas minoristas en los EE.UU. en 2017 y AHORA MISMO ya supera el anterior pico de 6.163 cierres establecidos en 2008...

- La mayoría de los consumidores estadounidenses tienen el bolsillo completamente agujereado. De acuerdo con la CNN, casi seis de cada diez estadounidenses NO tienen suficiente dinero ahorrado para cubrir un simple gasto de emergencia de $500...

Y os dejo este artículo que enlaza con lo comentado al principio...

- ¿Por qué son los bancos los mayores beneficiados de la victoria de Macron?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2017)

- https://elrobotpescador.com/2017/04/24/y-francia-sera-gobernada-por-la-peor-basura/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Suma y sigue... en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí.

- Global Silver Mining Industry Productivity Falls To The Lowest In History

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (25 Abr 2017)

Dólar, China, EEUU..... articulo muy interesante, que puede cambiar nuestro enfoque sobre los conflictos existentes.

Se anuncian futuros del petróleo en Shangahi para la segunda mitad de 2017.



*Estrategia de guerra financiera de Estados Unidos*








America


.


----------



## sagunto1234 (25 Abr 2017)

por que varia el precio del oro?


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> por que varia el precio del oro?



Por la ley de la oferta y la demanda.

Oferta y demanda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos. Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Emmanuel Macron y el espejismo de Europa

- Trump

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (26 Abr 2017)

_El éxito de Macron y su tercera vía, parece indicar que Francia, y también Europa, seguirá avanzando hacia una sociedad dominada por una minoría minúscula, pero muy bien acreditada._


Los hermanos tres puntos


----------



## The Unabomber (26 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> por que varia el precio del oro?



De alguna manera, tiene una relación bastante fuerte con el preservar el statu quo; si se viene una guerra, si se inicia una recesión, si salen elegidos políticos que pueden sembrar cierta discordia etc... es probable que veas que sube, depende de la situación, por supuesto.


----------



## Morsa (26 Abr 2017)

Quien dijo que ser músico es una ruina?

Afinador de piano descubrió tesoro de más de medio millón de dólares - Subrayado


----------



## Orooo (26 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Quien dijo que ser músico es una ruina?
> 
> Afinador de piano descubrió tesoro de más de medio millón de dólares - Subrayado




Alucinante :8:


----------



## fff (26 Abr 2017)

Yo lo que no comprendo es como la gente no entiende la discreción como una virtud...


----------



## racional (26 Abr 2017)

El nuevo libro de Lacalle, que dira del oro?


----------



## alicate (26 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Quien dijo que ser músico es una ruina?
> 
> Afinador de piano descubrió tesoro de más de medio millón de dólares - Subrayado



Solo le ha faltado al artículo citar que el tal afinador trolea en este foro haciéndose llamar rancional:XX::XX:


----------



## Morsa (26 Abr 2017)

fff dijo:


> Yo lo que no comprendo es como la gente no entiende la discreción como una virtud...



Desde luego. Espero y deseo que hayan habido otros afinadores de pianos de los cuales no nos hemos enterado de su existencia y que han vendido sus chapas poco a poco...

Si te encuentras lingotes de 400 oz menudo lío, pero hablando de soberanos?


----------



## amador (26 Abr 2017)

A la plata la están empujando bastante para abajo.

Para los analistas del hilo: ¿Creéis que pueden bajarla un poco más o pensáis que es buen momento para comprar ?

Tengo en el dedo en la cesta online y de una conocida tienda de Catalonia y me quema 

Salu2


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2017)

amador dijo:


> A la plata la están empujando bastante para abajo.
> 
> Para los analistas del hilo: ¿Creéis que pueden bajarla un poco más o pensáis que es buen momento para comprar ?
> 
> ...





Si rompe esa cuña por abajo, tendrá algo más de caída de momento.

No obstante y solo basándonos en técnico, podría ser un interesante punto de entrada a largo plazo.

Pero repito, si pierde la parte baja de la cuña, habrá que replantear el movimiento, ya que estamos en zona bajista de largo plazo por aplicación de medias móviles.



Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# amador: Ya sabes que para AT paketazo es uno de mis favoritos. No obstante, te daré mi opinión personal: la Plata tiene un gráfico bastante malo y podría caer hasta la zona de los $16,923 y con prolongación hasta los $16,042... Bien, si se perdieran estos últimos niveles la caída podría ser importante.

Y puestos a comentar, deciros que hoy he hablado con el Sr. Arias, dueño de Rankia, y en breve es posible que empiece con ellos a través de un blog. Comento esto porque me gustaría que en su momento colaborarán allí quienes lo hacen habitualmente aquí y, por supuesto, que nos visitasen aquellos que nos siguen desde el "silencio" y que son una mayoría importante. Como siempre hay "malas lenguas", pues deciros que mi labor allí será igual que aquí, es decir completamente altruista. El "cambio" obedece, como es lógico de imaginar, a que me gusta escribir en un foro serio y no me gusta "alternar" con camorristas de "tercera"... aparte de que existe un auténtico "administrador" del foro y no lo que sucede por aquí: "missing"... En el fondo vais a poder seguir leyendo lo mismo que por aquí, ya que el "formato" será el mismo, aunque quizás profundice un poco más en el aspecto técnico o más bien fundamental de los MPs, aparte de que seguiremos tocando la Geopolítica, etc., etc.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Trump y su ¿agujero fiscal que se pagará solo? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 Abr 2017)

Por aquí este señor anima a entrar en bolsa ... se dedica a ese negocio, pero bueno, aquí lo dejo porque va un poco en sentido contrario a las contribuciones de este hilo.


Tipos de interés: Ahora tiene una segunda oportunidad de entrar en bolsa. Blogs de Telón de Fondo

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2017)

# amador: Ja,ja,ja... ¿La Bolsa ahora? NI DE COÑA... Ciertamente, con la represión al ahorro conservador están empujando a la "manada" hacia el precipicio... Esto ya lo hemos visto en otros años y con el mismo efecto devastador cuando se ajustaron "cuentas"...

Para aquellos que gustan de los mercados bursátiles es sabido que hay que comprar en los momentos de pánico y NO en los de una euforia que, además, NO se justifica de ninguna de las maneras, pero en fin allá cada cual con su "dinero"...

Saludos.

Edito: Y que cosa más "rara" lo de hoy y estos pasados días con el Oro: hoy en la India se pagaban 30.000 Rupias por 10 gramos de Oro, es decir que la Onza salía por $1458 aproximadamente. Vaya "desfase", ¿No? Tiene su "lógica" por aquellos lares y que voy a explicar en otro "lado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (27 Abr 2017)

Edito: Y que cosa más "rara" lo de hoy y estos pasados días con el Oro: hoy en la India se pagaban 30.000 Rupias por 10 gramos de Oro, es decir que la Onza salía por $1458 aproximadamente. Vaya "desfase", ¿No? Tiene su "lógica" por aquellos lares y que voy a explicar en otro "lado"...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

El problema ee oro en india es compra complejo, el gobierno
Indio sabe que tradicionalmente y masivamente el indio de a p i 
Ahorra en oro por lo que tiene un impuesto directo sobre la fompa de oro
Para que nos entendamos una especie de iva de aqui la d
Diferencia entre el spot al qur nosotros compramos y el spot que ellos paga

Normalmente el indio de clase media alta que mantiente una cqnridad
De unos 3-7kilos de media en oro viaja a dubai una vez 
Al ano ha comprar, ademas de es su destino
De vacaciones favoritos se aprovisionan lingotes como joyeria 
Las mujeres lo hacen en formato joya y los hombres en lingotes



Por lo que hablo frecuentemente con amigos despues dell
Caos de la desmonetizacion la cosa esta muy tranquila y no hay
Nada que temer a corto plazo tambien me dice que en india incluidos
Los templos hay mucho mas oro que en reserva federal
Son muchos anos de qcumulacion


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2017)

Hola, Flip: Ya sé que andas por Asia y, por tanto, estás bastante al día de lo que sucede por allí y, además, creo que sigues aún en el mundo financiero.

Bien, es totalmente cierto lo que comentas, pero la explicación REAL a lo que comenté es que este año los días 27 y 28 de Abril son los que "tocan" para comprar Oro y otros MPs. Es una tradición que conlleva unas determinadas fechas en la India. Una vez aparezca el Blog en Rankia, ahí colocaré algo más completo.

Y Flip es posible que pronto sólo escriba allí. Lo digo porque tú me sigues desde antes de mi arribada a Burbuja, por tanto desde otros foros y de eso hace ya algunos años.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # amador: Ya sabes que para AT paketazo es uno de mis favoritos. No obstante, te daré mi opinión personal: la Plata tiene un gráfico bastante malo y podría caer hasta la zona de los $16,923 y con prolongación hasta los $16,042... Bien, si se perdieran estos últimos niveles la caída podría ser importante.
> 
> ...



Si mantenemos geopolitica y oro, ahi me ire... no puedo contribuir mucho ahora porque ando realmente liadisimo, pero os leo por las noches...

Lo que comenta flip de la India es asi, pero los que trabajan en UAE (clase media) en cada viajecito se llevan sus lingotitos, no necesitan venir a Dubai de vacas... la clase alta India se dedica a otras cosillas interesantes, pero sujetas a pelotazo y a los vaivenes del mundo: invierten en apartamentos en Dubai o Europa... (Burj Khalifa esta copado con actores de Bollywood... )

Ayer tuve una conversacion intersante con un Frances del Norte (cerca de Luxemburgo) que tuvo la suerte de estudiar en una exclusiva escuela francesa con un familiar cercano del "futuro presidente fracnes", y mas o menos el resumen es este:

- Es un maniqui, financiero.
- Esta colocado alli por los que llevan manejando Francia desde hace tiempo.
- Son los mismos que colocaron a Sarkozy, pero Sarkozy les salio rana en el sentido que esta algo "toca't de l'ala" y en un momento dado no pudieron controlarlo. Ahora se han asegurado de elegir a alguien del que se espera no rechistara.
- Que ya esta hecho, Le Pen no ganara, y se encargaran de ello.

Otras cosillas interesantes, no sobre geopolitica al 100%, que supongo que los mas avezados ya sabeis. Aunque no vienen al hilo, lo dejo porque quizas alguien no lo sepa.

- El papel de Francia con los rescates. SIEMPRE PAGA rescates, nunca lo reconoce, nunca habla directamente con secuestradores, siempre a traves de intermediarios. Salio por un ejemplo que le puse cuando estaba en Ecuador y las FARC entraron al campamento (algun dia contare), y confirmo que en torno a los secuestros de franceses se ha montado un "negocio": los primeros secuestradores suelen venderlo a otras "bandas"... pueden haber hasta 6-7 transacciones hasta que los liberan... el valor actual de un frances se estima en 10 millones de dolares (esto es lo que me contaba esta persona, hay que meter el filtro de la credibilidad). 

- Un caso que me contaba y que no sabia que refleja los tentaculos de la "diplomacia" francesa. El anyo pasado (o hace dos, no recuerdo bien) solo habia un condenado a muerte en todo el mundo que era frances, y estaba en Tailandia. Era un soldador frances que fue enganyado para ir a trabajar a Tailandia para una empresa quimica, pero en realidad estaban montando una planta para producir droga... a los dos dias de llegar, los pillaron a todos. Me contaba que habia un par de holandeses, un australiano, filipinos, etc... Y perdieron todas las apelaciones (coincidio con la muerte del rey de Tailandia y la entrada al poder de su hijo que hizo de la lucha contra la droga su leit motive), y todos fueron condenados a muerte. El ultimo dia (el de la ejecucion), la familia del soldador frances estuvo con el condenado... mientras tanto, Francia no queria confirmar que iba a morir, decia "que seguian las vias de dialogo abiertas"... el ultimo dia! Y que paso? Todos ejecutados.... excepto el frances... donde esta ahora? En Tailandia, en la carcel... Acabara en Francia? Si, estan esperando a que nadie se acuerde y lo trasladaran... Que hizo Francia para "lograr" eso? A saber...

Vaya tocho, y nada que ver con el oro! 

Sorry

Saludos


----------



## Intrader (27 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Y puestos a comentar, deciros que hoy he hablado con el Sr. Arias, dueño de Rankia, y en breve es posible que empiece con ellos a través de un blog. Comento esto porque me gustaría que en su momento colaborarán allí quienes lo hacen habitualmente aquí y, por supuesto, que nos visitasen aquellos que nos siguen desde el "silencio" y que son una mayoría importante. Como siempre hay "malas lenguas", pues deciros que mi labor allí será igual que aquí, es decir completamente altruista. El "cambio" obedece, como es lógico de imaginar, a que me gusta escribir en un foro serio y no me gusta "alternar" con camorristas de "tercera"... aparte de que existe un auténtico "administrador" del foro y no lo que sucede por aquí: "missing"... En el fondo vais a poder seguir leyendo lo mismo que por aquí, ya que el "formato" será el mismo, aunque quizás profundice un poco más en el aspecto técnico o más bien fundamental de los MPs, aparte de que seguiremos tocando la Geopolítica, etc., etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando. ¿Me podrías facilitar la dirección en la cual vas a escribir?

Por temas de trabajo se me hace imposible comentar en este foro, pero de vez en cuando os leo en la medida que puedo y me gustaría seguir leyéndote.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

En India han limitado la cantidad de oro que puedes comprar, pero no han limitado nada con Bitcoin, asi que ya sabeis que haran los indios.


----------



## timi (27 Abr 2017)

en la india , si son inteligentes , harán el contrario de lo que digan , si dicen que el oro es malo , se tiraran al mercado negro pero con mas ganas,,,,,

John , de tocho nada , las experiencias de los que lo vivís en carne propia según que vivencias , son mensajes con brillo propio ,,,, gracias

un saludo a todos y ha esperar con ganas la migración ,,,,,:X


----------



## sagunto1234 (27 Abr 2017)

The Unabomber dijo:


> De alguna manera, tiene una relación bastante fuerte con el preservar el statu quo; si se viene una guerra, si se inicia una recesión, si salen elegidos políticos que pueden sembrar cierta discordia etc... es probable que veas que sube, depende de la situación, por supuesto.



a ver si me aclaro: si la gente se fia del dinero--> poca demanda de oro.
cuando no se fia del dinero--> nos refugiamos en el oro


----------



## silverbio (27 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos...
Un nuevo proyecto empresarial me tiene "amarrado"....
Fernando, por favor, danos pistas de la nueva "casa"....será un placer seguir disfrutando con tus aportes y aprendiendo con todos vosotros....
Un cordial saludo....

PD. Las potenciales divergencias mensuales ya están en los gráficos....(inédito)...
Un 2500 para el SP, 11.500 para nuestro Ibex....(julio-septiembre) y a cruzar los dedos....
VIX y Treasuries en el radar....
Y nuestros metales....apuntan al sur....y en los primeros movimientos bajistas fuertes de los mercados suelen acompañarles....habrá que aprovechar....
Diversificación amigos....Suerte.


----------



## Parri (27 Abr 2017)

Aquí está el nuevo blog de Fernando.
Presentación del blog "Metales preciosos" - Rankia.

Y aquí el detalle de Llinares.
Mi bienvenida al nuevo blog de Metales Preciosos - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# JohnGalt: Este hilo, de momento, NO lo cierro y tengo que esperar a ver cómo evoluciona el nuevo Blog en Rankia. Y para empezar la acogida ha sido muy buena, así que me voy a volcar en que "tiré" allí y por aquí me iré pasando... Está claro que me gustaría que escribieras allí y, por supuesto, va a tratar sobre MPs y Geopolítica, perooooo en un ambiente más "limpio" si quieres verlo así y es que, al menos, existe gente que realmente lleva un foro preocupándose por el buen funcionamiento del mismo y evitando las incursiones de los clásicos "cantamañanas".

# Intrader & silverbio: Os agradezco vuestro interés y el enlace al blog es el que os ha proporcionado Parri (post nº 3320).

# racional: NPI... para variar. Precisamente, el primer comentario que he hecho en el nuevo Blog va acompañado del enlace a una web hindú y debería pasarse por allí para APRENDER un poco o mucho sobre el interés que despierta el Oro en la India...

Y aprovecho para dejar algo sobre Geopolítica... y algunos ven "imposible" algo que tiene toda la "pinta" de que puede suceder...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...-europa-estados-unidos-ensaya-la-bomba-b61-12

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (28 Abr 2017)

estare por alli y por aqui


----------



## Dev-em (29 Abr 2017)

Mucha suerte en tu nuevo proyecto Fernando.

P.D.

Que conste que aunque no he aportado nada , he seguido leyendo el hilo con gran interes .


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Abr 2017)

Parri dijo:


> Aquí está el nuevo blog de Fernando.
> Presentación del blog "Metales preciosos" - Rankia.
> 
> Y aquí el detalle de Llinares.
> Mi bienvenida al nuevo blog de Metales Preciosos - Rankia



No sé Fernando, creo que cometes un error. Una cosa es un blog y otra un foro. El formato es distinto y eso le hace perder dinamismo. En el blog es solo uno el que propone los temas y eso corta la conversación demasiado pronto, la gente se desanima. 

Ya sé que Burbuja.info es una mierda, es una pena que esté tan mal atendido, pero es el mejor en español y tu hilo era el más importante y con un nivel mantenido en el tiempo que es extraño en este formato. 

En fin, fue bueno mientras duró. Te seguiré en el nuevo blog cuando pueda, aunque no frecuento rankia. Gracias por todo y hasta siempre. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paco908 (29 Abr 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No sé Fernando, creo que cometes un error. Una cosa es un blog y otra un foro. El formato es distinto y eso le hace perder dinamismo. En el blog es solo uno el que propone los temas y eso corta la conversación demasiado pronto, la gente se desanima.
> 
> Ya sé que Burbuja.info es una mierda, es una pena que esté tan mal atendido, pero es el mejor en español y tú hilo era el más importante y con un nivel mantenido en el tiempo que es extraño en este formato.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Veo los blogs como algo estático; el autor escribe sobre el tema que quiere y el resto hace unas cuantas opiniones, rebatidas o no.
y veo los foros como algo dinámico, mas interactivo, con más controversia, enriquece más pues el tema puede alargarse hasta que ya no da más de sí pero para los foreros ha habido una gran cantidad de opiniones.

Suerte Fernando y gracias por este gran hilo.

Saludos Paco


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ciertamente, los blogs son más estáticos, pero por otro lado permiten una mejor exposición de la temática de que se trate y en este caso sobre los MPs y, además, tienen la ventaja de que NO entran "pulgosos" a mal meter...

En fin, como ya comenté, este hilo NO está cerrado y, seguramente, seguiré haciendo aportaciones esporádicas, pero en lo que se refiere a los MPs mis contribuciones se harán en el Blog que tengo en Rankia.

Está claro que llegaré a menos personas, pero también está claro que este hilo es tan popular NO por lo que comentemos sobre los MPs, sino por el "formato" que yo le incorporé en su momento e insisto en que éste NO está cerrado, de momento...

La verdad es que SIEMPRE he tenido éxito donde he escrito y lo he hecho sobre diferentes temáticas y algunos os sorprenderíais si conocierais algunas de ellas. Eso SÍ, también SIEMPRE me ha gustado escribir en foros con cierto nivel y educación. Y de ésto último, éste foro -que NO el hilo- está muy carente y, además, aquí hay unos tipos que se despreocupan de llevarlo en condiciones. Y Rankia es otra cosa en este aspecto.

En fin, intentaré en lo posible compaginar ambos proyectos, pero insisto en que sobre MPs sólo voy a escribir en Rankia y aquí puntualmente SÍ que podré atender alguna consulta que se me haga.

Saludos.


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (29 Abr 2017)

Como bien dijo Anguita: "El problema de la gente es que no tiene memoria"

Si alguien se tomara el interés de contrastar lo que se dijo en su momento, con lo que se dijo hace poco y con lo que se dice ahora... sería para algunos, como quitarse la venda de los ojos.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2017)

Post nº 3321...


----------



## frisch (29 Abr 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: El día de las elecciones francesas, una vez conocido el resultado, tanto frisch como yo comentamos que la gran ganadora había sido la Banca y, por tanto, los poderes fácticos. Algo que se vio reflejado en los distintos activos nada más abrirse los "mercados" en el día de ayer. Éste último hecho -no menos esperado- me ha hecho "profundizar" un poco en los datos americanos desde "dentro" y, la verdad, NO hay por dónde coger tanta "euforia"... Os dejo unas simples "muestras":
> 
> .../...



Buenas tardes,

La Banca siempre gana.

La razón es simple de entender.

El sistema funciona de tal manera que nadie puede prescindir de la banca.

Tenga usted un patrimonio suficiente (los pocos) y, en ese caso, la banca (o adláteres), se lo gestionan (porque de lo que se trata es de gestionar "dinero"), sea usted quien no tiene más que lo gana (los muchos) y la banca, se lo gestiona, igualmente.

Es decir que la banca siempre gana.

Nada en este mundo se puede hacer si uno no pasa por la banca. Me refiero a comprar y a vender. Incluso los que tratamos de pasar un buen momento con nuestros amigos entorno a unas chuletillas de cordero, con toda la buena voluntad del mundo y el mejor de los deseos, pasamos por la banca.

Se llama dinero papel. Y el dinero papel es de la banca, no suyo de usted.

Usted tiene que tener confianza en la banca porque sino, su dinero está en riesgo de esfumarse.

Luego, manda la Banca.



Llevado esto al mundo (infecto, hipócrita, mentiroso y sibilino) de los políticos pues, no es que sea tres cuartos de lo mismo, sino trescientas veces los tres cuartos..

¿Por qué?

¿De quién comen los políticos?

De la Banca.

Sino ¿de qué podrían mantener las sedes que tienen, la maquinaría que despliegan manteniendo a tanto paniaguado?

¿Por qué hay tantos líos dentro de los partidos políticos, sean de la Piel del Toro o de las Galias (sin ir más lejos, geográficamente)?

La Banca siempre gana y en la próxima ronda de las elecciones francesas, incluso si ganara Marine, la Banca gana.

Todo es un juego.

Hacer creer a la mayoría que la fiesta de la democracia continua y, esta vez, es necesario redoblar la atención porque "su democracia" está en peligro.

La historia, el cuento, consiste en hacer creer a la gente que los que deciden son ellos.

Cuando, en realidad, la historia, el cuento, consiste en legitimar a la Banca (y adláteres).

Malos tiempos para la lírica y, en cualquier caso, malos tiempos para la verdad.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## frisch (30 Abr 2017)

Hola Fernando,

No había leído lo del blog en el foro de Rankia.
Me alegro mucho de que tengas un espacio con ese formato.

Un abrazo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2017)

Gracias, frisch. Y, de momento, va bastante bien, aparte de que menos "problemas" y me centro más en el tema específico de los MPs.

Y dejo esto... donde algunos ven unas "ventajas" que NO existen.

- Smartphones: Adiós al dinero: así sobreviví un fin de semana en China pagando solo con el móvil. Noticias de Tecnología

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (30 Abr 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> La Banca siempre gana.
> 
> ...



Puesto que Fernando no te a contestado aún , unos peros a tus afirmaciones.

- Monedas locales

- Kriptomonedas

- Trueque

Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## frisch (30 Abr 2017)

Dev-em dijo:


> .../... , unos peros a tus afirmaciones.
> 
> - Monedas locales
> 
> ...



Sí, pero lo que trataba de decir es que el mundo tal y como está montado gira entorno al dinero, y que del dinero, el propietario es la banca; porque, en primer lugar, quien lo crea es ella y en segundo, porque las posibilidades de prescindir de la banca para efectuar los pagos habituales del común de los mortales, son prácticamente inexistentes y más que lo serán.

El "desarrollo", tal y como se nos vende, está íntimamente ligado con el dinero, luego ... con la banca.

Es la banca la que permite a alguien disponer de un dinero (del que no dispone por si mismo) para realizar algo.

¡ La cosa tiene enjundia ! Y, sobre todo, consecuencias. Una de ellas: son ellos los que mandan. "Ellos", una vez más, no es fulano y mengano, sino aquellos a quienes les ha sido dado el control sobre el dinero. La cuestión sería saber quién es el sujeto de la frase _"ha dado el control"_. Yo tengo mi pequeña idea al respecto.

En el fondo Dev-em, todo esto es más viejo que la pana.

¿Vivir o convivir?

Claro, lo primero lleva a lo que lleva, lo segundo, podría llevar, en muchos casos, a mejores cosas y perspectivas.

¿Trueque, monedas locales? Kriptomonedas (éstas no, éstas son un invento de la Banca; tienen para ella, tiempo al tiempo, la ventaja de que si antes el papel era mojado, ahora está en un ordenador enchufado a la red eléctrica).

¿Trueque, monedas locales?

No es que sea el chocolate del loro, que lo es, sino que implican un cambio radical en la forma de entender el sistema, cambio que dudo mucho que la mayoría de la gente apruebe, y ello por una simple razón: implica de entrada transformar el modo de vida hasta el punto de aprender a vivir no con menos, sino con muchíiiiiiiiisimo menos de lo que se vive ahora (por cierto, esto a la Banca no le gusta, no le cuaja, no le salen las cuentas, vaya). Y llegados a este momento hay que decir la verdad monda y lironda:

La banca (es decir el sistema, es decir el -culto- al dinero) aliada con, cuando no creadora de los "medios de comunicación", ha reformateado de tal manera las mentes, las conciencias y las formas de percibir y actuar de la mayoría que, este mundo se irá al garete cuando acabe, periclite, desaparezca la Banca.


Mientras tanto: a apechugar (cada uno como lo entienda).

Un saludo.

_______________

Edito: Te doy otro ejemplo de lo que trato de decir.

France Musique es una radio pública francesa (similar a Radio Clásica en España, Catalunya Musica en Cataluña, etc.).

Toda su programación está dictada por las empresas discográficas y los cedés que van sacando en el mercado.

¿Podría France Musique programar en función de su buen criterio?

Pues no, porque la música, clásica o de Jazz, que se escucha en esta emisora está en manos de las discográficas (la Banca).

¿Hay otros músicos tanto de música clásica como de Jazz merecedores de ser escuchados en la radio pública France Musique (radio pagada por el contribuyente)?

¡ Cientos !

Pero, manda la Banca.


----------



## Dev-em (30 Abr 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Sí, pero lo que trataba de decir es que el mundo tal y como está montado gira entorno al dinero, y que del dinero, el propietario es la banca; porque, en primer lugar, quien lo crea es ella y en segundo, porque las posibilidades de prescindir de la banca para efectuar los pagos habituales del común de los mortales, son prácticamente inexistentes y más que lo serán.
> 
> El "desarrollo", tal y como se nos vende, está íntimamente ligado con el dinero, luego ... con la banca.
> 
> ...



También existe la resistencia , y para eso esta el verdadero DINERO historicamente reconocido a traves de la historia , el ORO.

Lo otro , eso que comúnmente conocido como dinero ( con minusculas ) es divisa , también llamado dinero FIAT , solo respaldado por la confianza ( aunque sea fingida ó por coacción militar ) , eso que usamos a diario , los "papelitos de colores" llamados Euro , Dolar , Libra y etc.....


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2017)

Dev-em dijo:


> También existe la resistencia , y para eso esta el verdadero DINERO historicamente reconocido a traves de la historia , el ORO.
> 
> Lo otro , eso que comúnmente conocido como dinero ( con minusculas ) es divisa , también llamado dinero FIAT , solo respaldado por la confianza ( aunque sea fingida ó por coacción militar ) , eso que usamos a diario , los "papelitos de colores" llamados Euro , Dolar , Libra y etc.....



Hablaba hace unos días con un informático encargado de los sistemas de seguridad y anti hacker de una empresa de mediano tamaño. 

En la conversación salió a relucir un tema muy interesante que os paso a comentar al hilo de estas letras que habéis traído a la palestra:

Cada día, se usan más medio de pago digitales, pero últimamente, el estallido de Smartphone entre la población ha traído el último grito "pago con el móvil"

Este hombre, que pienso sabía de lo que hablaba, me comentó que no sabemos bien dónde nos estamos metiendo, ni tan siquiera la banca privada lo ha pensado bien...

Tras una entretenida charla, llego a afirmar, que es posible que en próximos años, cuando el uso se generalice al 80% o más, un ataque sobre el software de los terminales de los usuarios realizado a escala global, podría descapitalizar la banca y la población en cuestión de horas, y de forma irreversible.

Yo no entiendo mucho del tema, pues soy de los que usan efectivo en el 95% de las ocasiones...el otro 5% es para compras por la red.

Pero esto me hizo pensar que si hay gente lista que programa los sistema de seguridad, hay gente mucho más lista capaz de desprogramarlos, y si fácil es hackear una credit card, imaginad lo sencillo que es meternos en el teléfono un troyano o similar a escala global en programas tipo wasap o similares...

No sé, siempre que tengo una moneda de oro entre mis manos, me siendo con el poder de decidir lo que hago con ella, sin embargo cuando pago con la credit card, me da la impresión de que son otros los que realmente deciden por mi.

Imaginad si al final la 3a guerra mundial no va ni de misiles, ni de Corea, ISIS, Rusia, ni de USA, si no de un grupo de informáticos a otro nivel, que toman el control de la masa monetaria mundial...

Como poco, estaría interesante, solo faltaría saber si ese grupo sería mejor que los que nos gobiernan, o peor...algo realmente complicado.

un saludo, buen domingo y festivo.


----------



## Dev-em (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablaba hace unos días con un informático encargado de los sistemas de seguridad y anti hacker de una empresa de mediano tamaño.
> 
> En la conversación salió a relucir un tema muy interesante que os paso a comentar al hilo de estas letras que habéis traído a la palestra:
> 
> ...



Yo en usos del dinero FIAT me quedo en el siglo XX todo lo que puedo.

Además que se bastante de paleoinformatica ( el tiempo no perdona en este sector) , y hay algunos principios basicos que no cambiaran por mucha potencia de calculo que metan en nuestros telefonos , el software/hardware que un hombre ha hecho otro le puede encontrar los fallos ("vulnerabilidades" les llaman) y aprovecharlos en propio beneficio.

En fin, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Un saludo.


P.D.
El oro en mano esta bien , pero la plata tampoco esta mal , se me olvido mencionarla , y hay que tenerla también en cuenta y en nuestras manos.....


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Dev-em: No he respondido al bueno de frisch porque volveríamos a encontrarnos en un "callejón sin salida"... Él tiene una opinión muy determinada y yo la contraria a la misma, de manera que NO tengo interés en volver sobre lo mismo.

# paketazo: Hoy en día sabemos que la Ciberdelincuencia mueve más dinero que el Narcotráfico... que ya es decir y estaríamos hablando del PIB de un país como España. Por consiguiente...

Y yo me dejaría de "leches" respecto a la Seguridad en la Red... Con ver lo que hizo el virus Stuxnet ya es SUFICIENTE... claro que para el que quiera "verlo".

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (1 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> ... este mundo se irá al garete cuando acabe, periclite, desaparezca la Banca.
> 
> ...



Me has recordado a la peli Mary Poppins.
Minuto 3:36
Tu'ppence - Mary poppins - YouTube

"Mientras la Banca de Inglaterra resista, Inglaterra resistirá. Cuando caiga la Banca de Inglaterra, Inglaterra caerá".


----------



## Bohemian (1 May 2017)

Dev-em dijo:


> Puesto que Fernando no te a contestado aún , unos peros a tus afirmaciones.
> 
> - Monedas locales
> 
> ...



Las criptomonedas no me extrañaría que también fuesen gestionadas por los propios bancos con el fin de desligitimarlas, además que la computación cuántica hará que éstas criptomonedas no funcionen. Al fin y al cabo lo único que nos queda es convertirnos al patrón oro y hacer cómo una especie de EGold.

La banca con su manual de 'Ingenieria mecánica financiera' acaba siempre ganando. Por ejemplo un dolar de la reserva federal de hará unos 95 años vale a día de hoy unos 20-30 dolares. A causa de los infinitos QE que han hecho los señores feudales de la reserva fraccionaria con un dolar actual puedes comprarte sólo chucherías, gracias a que cuanto más dinero creas más inflación generas y crearas menos valor a ese dinero nuevo que aplicas al mercado económico. El único fin del dinero papel moneda es crear ciclos económicos, es decir, crisis de todos los aspectos.

PD: El dinero FIAT le queda poco... ¿Cuánto tenéis de oro físico por aquí señores? La próxima semana me llega un pedido de Auvesta, he comprado un lingotillo de 5 gramos Heraeus Feingld, es mi primera compra de oro y espero que no la última, lástima que no tenga demasiado capital para cambiar el papel por el oro :XX:

PD2: Habéis dado alguna oportunidad a la plata? Estaba pensando también en comprar plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Bueno, voy a responder a lo que consultas y desde mi particular opinión personal, por tanto NO como una "recomendación" para seguirla, sino más bien para que te ayude en la toma de tus decisiones al respecto.

Somos muchos los que pensamos que al Dinero FIAT le queda poco margen, pero NO es menos cierto que pueden "reinventarse" y continuar con la "patada adelante"... al menos, disponen de los medios para conseguirlo y cuentan además con el "aborregamiento" de la mayor parte de la población. Yo pienso que la primera opción es la que más posibilidades tiene, perooooo siempre hay un "pero" y es que pueden provocarlo ellos mismos a través de un conflicto bélico a gran escala y dejarse de guerras "regionales". Creo que me entiendes, ¿No? Y tampoco sería "novedoso" y ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones... y ahí están los libros de Historia para comprobarlo.

Bohemian, NADIE con sentido común te diría, y menos en un foro, la cantidad de MPs que posee. Lo contrario sería digno de hacérselo mirar...

Personalmente, SIEMPRE he aconsejado que se coloque en los MPs un 15%-25% del Patrimonio en los MPs, pero libre de cargas, por tanto sin Deuda. Está claro que eso sólo pueden hacerlo aquellos que han logrado cierta independencia económica y esto, por regla general, requiere del paso de muchos años. 

Para aquellos -como es tu caso- que están fuera de ese digamos "privilegio" -que se consigue normalmente después de muchos años de trabajo...-, pues lo mejor es ir comprando poquito a poquito y sin que ello cause menoscabo en la Economía familiar o particular. Sería algo así como ir llenando una especie de "hucha" como las que teníamos en la infancia en generaciones no tan lejanas...

Mira, Bohemian, es mejor optar por la Plata cuando el poder adquisitivo es pequeño y, además, el metal plateado SIEMPRE ha tenido la consideración del MP de los más "pobres", aunque la realidad -y que reafirma lo comentado- es que ha sido la más utilizada a lo largo de la Historia.

¿Está en precio la Plata ahora? Pues, SÍ, aunque puede caer bastante más. Sin embargo, esto como en todo: me interesa el "producto", tengo el dinero para comprarlo, pues no le doy más vueltas y lo compro. Si es más barato o más caro es irrelevante, al menos para mí, ya que en principio es un dinero del que puedo desprenderme sin tener que mirar el tiempo... Y es que lo pongo ahí NO como "inversión", sino como "seguro", "refugio" y/o "reserva de valor". NADIE va a dar un "pelotazo" en los MPs teniendo unas cuantas Onzas de Oro y unos kilos de Plata, pero SÍ pueden significar una notable "diferencia" si llegamos a un "ajuste de cuentas" como el que te planteas.

Y NO recomiendo los lingotes de Oro -ni tampoco de Plata-, a no ser que se tenga muchísima "pasta" y nos vayamos al "formato" que cuenta... Para los que andamos por aquí monedas y, a ser posible, "pequeñitas" y que ya hayan sido Dinero -en este caso de VERDAD- como pueden ser los Soberanos, las Alfonsinas, etc., etc. Además, tienes la ventaja de que su coste no es tan oneroso como ir directamente a por una Onza.

En fin, espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 May 2017)

Buenas tardes a todas y todos.

Junto en un mismo comentario, por no liar el hilo, mis respuestas y reflexiones a lo comentado últimamente.

Dev-em, en mi opinión, defender el oro nunca fue un acto de resistencia, sino que en un momento dado funcionó como medio de pago y como prueba fehaciente de que se disponía de lo que uno fardaba tener.

Podía haber sido el oro como podían haber sido las margaritas o el perejil.

¿Por qué fue el oro y no el perejil?

Porque oro hay poco y perejil mucho (incluso hay una isla que lleva el nombre).

Es decir que el sistema funciona sobre la base de la confianza de que usted me paga con algo que yo pueda, a mi vez, utilizar para pagar a otros.

No endiosemos el oro, ¡ si us plau !

El problema no es el dinero FIAT, el problema es el ser humano, su conciencia o su falta de la misma.

Y la solución, no es el oro, sino el ser humano.

Dicho esto, pues sí, onzas de oro y de plata sí pero no como acto de resistencia frente al pulpo ¡ por favor! El "sistema" es quien más onzas de oro y plata tiene, luego a buen entendedor, pocas palabras.


_____________________________


Cambiando de tercio.

¿Hilo o Blog?

Vaya por delante que me alegro de que Fernando tenga, por fin, su blog en un espacio "serio".

Yo estoy de acuerdo con los que han comentado que no es lo mismo un blog que un hilo de conversaciones. Un blog es un escaparate. Un hilo de foro es una conversación.

Discrepo con Fernando cuando, de alguna manera, se queja de los problemas que ha tenido en el hilo porque, la verdad, Fernando, no ha habido problemas y menos comparando con las miríadas de hilos que hay en Burbuja y en el mundo mundial de Internet.

¿Clapham ? Clapham es una persona que escribe inteligentemente. En realidad Clapham escribe como un postulante a "escritor", lo cual no lo hace nada mal. ¿Viene a enmierdar el hilo? Pues no. Viene a decir lo que a él le parece, de una forma, además, curiosa, amena, de otro mundo. Clapham ¿ha dado lugar a que el hilo se fuese por los cerros de Úbeda? Pues no.

¿Racional? Racional, más parco él en sus comentarios ¿Ha enmierdado el hilo? Pues no, tampoco.

Si a estos dos contertulios te refieres al decir que eran "problemas" para el buen funcionamiento del hilo, creo que te equivocas. Date con un canto en los dientes, Fernando.

A lo dicho:

Un blog es una apuesta muy fuerte porque implica aceptar el "Silencio de los corderos" .Implica dar el paso de ser conversador a ser publicador.


Un hilo es, pues una tertulia, la que tú has creado en Burbuja y que es magnífica, porque estoy seguro de que la gente que la lee y la gente que participa escribiendo, de alguna manera, se siente cercana y considera que es su blog.

Un abrazo a Dev-em y otro a Fernando.

frisch


----------



## asqueado (1 May 2017)

fernandojcg;19283027
Bohemian dijo:


> Hola amigo Fernando, podrias ponerlo mas grande, mas pequeño, con mayusculas, etc. pero los metaleros sabemos lo que dices y por consiguiente te doy toda la razon, ahora bien el tanto por ciento sobre la compra ya depende de cada uno, siempre digo que lo que no te haga falta ahora es la mejor compra y si el metal esta bajo mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2017)

Hola, frisch: Para mí ni clapham2 ni racional han supuesto ningún "problema", ni muchísimo menos y más si tenemos en cuenta su "argumentación"... Que a ti te "gustan" pues nada que decir, pero a la MAYORÍA de los que andan por aquí NO. Y eso es así tanto si te gusta como si no.

Y por "problemas" me refería a otras cuestiones y que también los más "viejos" del hilo ya conocen... Por tanto, NO voy a incidir en ellos.

Respecto al Blog, pues está claro que yo escribo donde ME DA LA GANA y en este caso ha sido Rankia el lugar elegido por ser mucho MÁS SERIO, aunque para "gustos" los "colores"... Y este hilo, de momento, NO lo he cerrado y prosigue su marcha, ¿No? Lo que está claro es que el tratamiento de los MPs lo haré allí y aquí sólo algo esporádico de tanto en tanto en relación a los mismos.

Respecto al "canto en los dientes"... Je,je,je... sobran comentarios y en el fondo me lo paso por el "forro"... 

Y aprovecho para saludar al amigo asqueado, uno de los mejores "metaleros" de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (1 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: Bueno, voy a responder a lo que consultas y desde mi particular opinión personal, por tanto NO como una "recomendación" para seguirla, sino más bien para que te ayude en la toma de tus decisiones al respecto.
> 
> Somos muchos los que pensamos que al Dinero FIAT le queda poco margen, pero NO es menos cierto que pueden "reinventarse" y continuar con la "patada adelante"... al menos, disponen de los medios para conseguirlo y cuentan además con el "aborregamiento" de la mayor parte de la población. Yo pienso que la primera opción es la que más posibilidades tiene, perooooo siempre hay un "pero" y es que pueden provocarlo ellos mismos a través de un conflicto bélico a gran escala y dejarse de guerras "regionales". Creo que me entiendes, ¿No? Y tampoco sería "novedoso" y ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones... y ahí están los libros de Historia para comprobarlo.
> 
> ...



Y tanto que me has ayudado Fernando  He de decir que tengo fe y halago en alguien que sabe más que yo y el cuál fijo que tienes una experiencia que más de uno le gustaría tener. Así que tomo parte de tu argumento para aplicarlo en mi dia a dia para el tema de los MPs. Por lo que dejaré de lado el comprar lingotes ya que por lo visto, como tu bien dices es para aquellas personas que tienen un alto poder adquisitivo. No obstante me dedicaré a las monedas ya que salen a un precio menos abultado y el cuál podría manejar con mayor soltura(incluyendo pasarme a la compra de plata).

En cuanto a lo del dinero FIAT es cierto que acabará cayendo debido a que las personas no confiarán más en las medidas de expansión monetaria, pero antes de que ocurra, seguro que tienen algo ya preparado para conquistar a las mentes. La banca aún tiene mucho por robar.

Y por último decir que a la gente la he concienciado de que las políticas del dinero son demasiado delicadas y que hay que pasarse al dinero real, es decir, a los MPs, pues parece ser Fernando que la gente termina creyendo de nuevo en el patrón oro, incluso los 'progres' se inclinan por la idea de volver de nuevo al patrón oro, cosa que me deja con cara de ::


----------



## Avanzadilla (1 May 2017)

Nuevo en esto de la inversión en MPs. Mi pregunta es simple. Qué plataforma recomendáis para empezar? He ojeado la de bullionvuilt y plus500 aunque esta última me parece más compleja. Busco un refugio para ese 20% de ahorros del que quiero olvidarme por un tiempo y parece que los metales pueden ser una opción ahora en mi caso. 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Pues me alegro de que te haya ayudado. Evidentemente, en el tema de los MPs soy "alguien" en cuanto a conocimientos se refiere, pero vamos tampoco nada del otro mundo, ya que llegué a ellos desde la Numismatica y la Historia, por tanto me fue muy fácil el asimilar los "conceptos" que van asociados a los mismos.

Y me refería a los lingotes "grandes" como la excepción que confirma la regla, ya que por aquí andamos "pezqueñines" o al menos creo que en su gran mayoría.

No tengo tan claro como tú, Bohemian, que la gente se esté "pasando" a los MPs como me ha parecido entenderte. SÍ, que es cierto que bastantes personas con poder adquisitivo NO se fían del Sistema y están comprando MPs, especialmente Oro, pero no es menos cierto que no dejan de ser un número muy residual. En cualquier caso, parece que está aumentando el interés por su posesión FÍSICA, independientemente de la demonización que se realiza desde los massmierda.

En fin, Bohemian, sigue estudiando y déjate llevar por tus intuiciones... Ya empezastes bien cuando leístes el libro que te recomendé.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (2 May 2017)

Buenos dias Fernando.

Queria hacerte un par de preguntas:

Cada cuanto tiempo tienes pensado escribir en el blog Rankia? 


Y la otra duda es que estoy buscando informacion en la web de las monedas canadienses de 10 onzas para ver si hay casos de manchas de leche.
Es bien sabido que las de 1 onza si les aparece a las canadienses, pero de 10 oz no aparece nada. Tienes o algun forero tiene alguna canadiense de 10 onzas que no se haya manchado?

Me gusta el formato de 10 onzas, y la doble hoja de Canada me parece muy bonita, pero que una moneda como esa se manche ya no me hace gracia...


----------



## frisch (2 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Respecto al "canto en los dientes"... Je,je,je... sobran comentarios y en el fondo me lo paso por el "forro"...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

Creo que no has entendido lo de "con un canto en los dientes".

"Con un canto en los dientes" porque si uno se pasea por los hilos de Burbuja, o por el mundo mundial de los foros, comparando, éste, el tuyo, vamos es que es un remanso de paz.

No veas la de foros que he visitado que acaban en un pispas en una jaula de grillos.

Éste no.

En cuanto a si me gusta o no clapham457 o Racional, Fernando, no es una cuestión de que me guste o no. Participan, a su manera, no creo que traten de boicotear el hilo para reducir la cosa a una jaula de grillos, de hecho no es así.

El resto de los problemas, aunque hago parte del hilo desde el principio, los desconozco (exceptuando el de la chincheta).

Sí insisto, por otra parte, en que la fórmula del blog (que una vez más, me alegro mucho de que se te haya abierto la puerta a tener uno) es muy puñetera porque un blog, en realidad, es opinar, no citar o referenciar (en ese caso sería una agencia de noticias) 

Yo me leo un porrón de blogs. No dejo un comentario casi nunca. Un blog no es (en general) un espacio de conversación, es un espacio de difusión.

Como bien sabes, Fernando, a mi me gustan más las conversaciones que las cátedras.

Todo esto para decirte que, por favor, si us plau, mesedez, no cierres este magnífico hilo de convivencia.

Un más que fuerte abrazo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Orooo: En Rankia voy a escribir muy asiduamente y ya lo están comprobando los que me siguen allí.Quizás, no pueda ser tan prolijo como aquí, pero es debido al "formato" que pretendo darle y que se sale del clásico Blog. De alguna manera, deseo hacer lo mismo que aquí, pero más encarado hacia los MPs y la Geopolítica. Y, la verdad, es que la acogida está siendo muy buena, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que los inicios siempre son complicados en cualquier cosa que emprendamos. Evidentemente, me gustaría más "contraparte" y, de momento, ya he conseguido tener un buen debate con un conforero en uno de los posts que hice. Es interesante que entréis en los comentarios si los hay y, quizás, ocasionalmente os encontréis con alguno que sea de vuestro interés.

Respecto a lo que comentas NO puedo ayudarte, puesto que en las monedas canadienses hace tiempo que sólo me dedico a las de Premium y NO a todas... Quizás, otros amigos del hilo como fff o asqueado puedan darte una mejor información en relación a lo que preguntas.

# frisch: Pues, nuevamente, he de pedirte disculpas, puesto que interpreté mal lo del "canto en los dientes"... Releyéndolo veo que me precipité y supongo que tampoco le presté la atención debida.

Mira, a clapham en su "primera versión" fui el primer "metalero" en darle "chance", dado que me reía con lo que comentaba y era cuanto menos original. Además, él sin saberlo -o SÍ, vete a saber...-, reafirmaba todas aquellas "percepciones" que suelen tener los "metaleros". Es más, en su momento, mantuvimos un breve contacto a través de la mensajería del foro, así que ya ves como es la "realidad" cuando se conoce...

Todo esto se vino abajo cuando en uno de los agrios debates que mantuvimos se olvidó de su "inteligencia" y me insultó gravemente. Ello le supuso la expulsión -que no baneo puntual- del foro. Y en esta "segunda versión" pues tampoco ha sido tan problemático, puesto que su "nivel" había bajado considerablemente y NO se le hacía mucho caso por aquí, al menos por mi parte.

Y racional NO es relevante por aquí y sólo en una ocasión aceptó debatir conmigo de forma seria y salió bastante "trasquilado", pero porque trata los temas relacionados con la Economía y los MPs con una evidente escasez de conocimientos.

Luego, los "problemas" vienen más bien derivados de la falta de atención por parte del propietario de este foro y de sus moderadores... que están siempre "desaparecidos" y que demuestran una notable desidia. Todavía hay por ahí un conforero "viejo" que anda como el "Holandés errante" para que le den acceso a su cuenta original y me estoy refiriendo a TONIMONTANA y que ahora tiene otro nick. Lo cito porque es un "metalero" conocido dentro de nuestro "mundillo". Y, además, que Coño: un hilo que les ha proporcionado unos 3 MILLONES de visitas merecería otro tratamiento.

frisch, antes del Blog de Rankia, ya había recibido propuestas de dos personas que me hacían un foro, es decir "otra" cosa y muy diferente a un Blog. Y dije que NO porque no me quería enredar más de lo que ya lo estoy en mi vida personal, ya que abarco demasiados "frentes" y, además, yo escribo de forma altruista porque me gusta hacerlo así. Y gustará más o menos, pero eso entiendo que no es relevante en sí, aunque parece que aceptación la tengo sino no andaría por aquí, ¿No?

Y NO tengo la intención de cerrar el hilo mientras éste mantenga el tono que, por regla general, SIEMPRE ha tenido y NADA que ver con el resto del foro. En fin, frisch, creo que podrás seguir "conversando" por aquí todo el tiempo que desees.

Y ya que estoy aquí, aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo de Geopolítica y relacionado con la disputa entre EE.UU. y Corea del Norte... Y tiene COJONES que el mundo pueda depender de los dos IMBÉCILES que dirigen esos países.

- EEUU mantiene la tensión en las costas de Corea. Corea del Norte denuncia 81 violaciones de su frontera marítima por el Sur

Y uno NO puede sustraerse al recuerdo de lo "acontecido" en el Golfo de Tonkín...

Un abrazo, frisch y Saludos al resto de conforeros.


----------



## frisch (2 May 2017)

Buenas tardes de nuevo Fernando,

No te hagas mala sangre con lo de que "un hilo que les ha proporcionado unos 3 MILLONES de visitas merecería otro tratamiento".

¡Con la Banca (o la Iglesia) hemos topado!

Pelillos a la mar.

No que no haya que indignarse pero sí, contemporizar.

Uno hace las cosas porque cree en ellas, lo demás que le den tila, al que necesite tila.

El Tiempo nos pone a Todos en nuestro lugar.

Es cuestión de tiempo.

Gracias, en todo caso, por escribir de manera altruista. Yo, a tu altruismo, quisiera añadir el mío y mantener una conversación como lo hacen la inmensa mayoría de los que participan escribiendo en este hilo.

En resumidas cuentas, la lucha que se lleva a cabo en estos nuestros tiempos, creo que es una lucha por mantener la conversación: único espacio en el que, todavía, se puede sacar algo en claro. Todo lo demás: Digital y ... banca.


----------



## fff (2 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Y la otra duda es que estoy buscando informacion en la web de las monedas canadienses de 10 onzas para ver si hay casos de manchas de leche.
> Es bien sabido que las de 1 onza si les aparece a las canadienses, pero de 10 oz no aparece nada. Tienes o algun forero tiene alguna canadiense de 10 onzas que no se haya manchado?
> 
> Me gusta el formato de 10 onzas, y la doble hoja de Canada me parece muy bonita, pero que una moneda como esa se manche ya no me hace gracia...



La pregunta te la podria responder quizas Necho o alguien que la tuviera.
Si la quieres como capricho adelante, pero el formato standard de la plata es la onza.


----------



## Orooo (2 May 2017)

fff dijo:


> La pregunta te la podria responder quizas Necho o alguien que la tuviera.
> Si la quieres como capricho adelante, pero el formato standard de la plata es la onza.




Si, es mas que nada como capricho, tengo algunas en ese formato y es el que mas me gusta. Al final es plata igual.

Lo bueno de ese formato es que el dibujo de la moneda se aprecia muy bien y queda muy bonito, pero claro, si va a empezar a mancharse pierde toda la gracia :S


----------



## Avanzadilla (2 May 2017)

Avanzadilla dijo:


> Nuevo en esto de la inversión en MPs. Mi pregunta es simple. Qué plataforma recomendáis para empezar? He ojeado la de bullionvuilt y plus500 aunque esta última me parece más compleja. Busco un refugio para ese 20% de ahorros del que quiero olvidarme por un tiempo y parece que los metales pueden ser una opción ahora en mi caso.
> Gracias de antemano



Ruego me indiquéis vuestra opinión a mi mensaje de ayer. Siento la insistencia. Soy nuevo en esto y voy valorando por observación lo que encuentro en la Red.


----------



## amador (2 May 2017)

Pues la plata cayó un poco más como predijeron #paketazo y #fernandojcg.

#fernandojcg, casí "clavas" el punto de rebote. Ha sido sólo $0,1 más abajo de donde pronosticaste. Está rebotando hoy en 16,82.

A ver que hace mañana. No debería caer hasta 16 viendo los informes de degradación de las menas de plata.

Salu2



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # amador: Ya sabes que para AT paketazo es uno de mis favoritos. No obstante, te daré mi opinión personal: la Plata tiene un gráfico bastante malo y podría caer hasta la zona de los $16,923 y con prolongación hasta los $16,042... Bien, si se perdieran estos últimos niveles la caída podría ser importante.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Avanzadilla: Imagino que nadie le ha respondido hasta ahora porque este NO es el hilo más adecuado para el "vehículo" inversor que Vd. propone. Y es que aquí tratamos los MPs desde el punto de vista de la posesión FÍSICA y no como una "inversión" al uso, por tanto nada de "papel" asociado a los mismos. Eso no quita para que el "procedimiento" que Vd. sugiere sea llevado a cabo por algunos conforeros que siguen los análisis que solemos editar por aquí.

Y un 20% en FÍSICO es para "reflexionar" bastante antes de meterse y lo digo porque Vd. parece desconocer el "producto" y la fuerte volatilidad que existe en los MPs, especialmente en la Plata.

# amador: Desde mi punto de vista, la Plata sigue teniendo un gráfico muy malo y sin ser un experto en AT lo que se percibe es que es BAJISTA... Quizás, falta ver si rebota en uno de los puntos que fijamos o bien qué hace en los entornos de los $16,557... perooooo a estos precios sigue siendo COMPRA clara, independientemente de si la llevan a los "Infiernos". Total, permitirá seguir con el "promedio" que solemos aconsejar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (2 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Si, es mas que nada como capricho, tengo algunas en ese formato y es el que mas me gusta.* Al final es plata igua*l.
> 
> Lo bueno de ese formato es que el dibujo de la moneda se aprecia muy bien y queda muy bonito, pero claro, si va a empezar a mancharse pierde toda la gracia :S




Si pero NO:no::no:, no se vende igual 1 oz que 10 oz, ya sabemos que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y que es un capricho tuyo comprar en ese formato, pero yo te aconsejo no comprar nada de moneda canadiense, aun cuando no solo en ella existen, sino tambien de otros paises, por los problemas de manchas blancas que le salen. Yo deje de comprarlas del formato de 1 oz hace bastante tiempo y por mucho que me empecine en intentar quitarlas no consegui nada y con el paso del tiempo cada vez van a mas.
Te dejo este enlace que es muy INTERESANTE, donde podeis comprobar las cantidades de manchas que le salen a las monedas

Google Übersetzer


y asi lo rescato para tu conocimiento y del resto de los foreros que no lo saben, que se debatio en este foro.

En el 2010 la Royal Canadien Mint da una respuesta oficial con relacion a las manchas, que son como resultado del proceso de limpieza y preparacion de la plancha de acuñacion y que la Royal Mint reconoce que existe el problema, pero que no pueden hacer nada al respecto.

Royal Canadian Mint's official position on "milk spots" on silver Maple Leaf coins | Gold is Money - The Premier Gold and Silver Forum


:fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 May 2017)

Avanzadilla dijo:


> Qué plataforma recomendáis para empezar? He ojeado la de bullionvuilt y plus500 ...
> 
> Ruego me indiquéis vuestra opinión a mi mensaje de ayer. Siento la insistencia. Soy nuevo en esto y voy valorando por observación lo que encuentro en la Red.



Plataforma? Metal en mano y un calcetín. 

Tenemos metales para que nuestros ahorros sean líquidos y no dependan de la solvencia de chiringos financieros. Tu preguntas qué chiringo te recomendamos.. ninguno. Si tienes jardín cavas un aguero y ya tienes la plataforma.


----------



## asqueado (2 May 2017)

Avanzadilla dijo:


> Ruego me indiquéis vuestra opinión a mi mensaje de ayer. Siento la insistencia. Soy nuevo en esto y voy valorando por observación lo que encuentro en la Red.



Sabes cual es mi plataforma, pues mi plataforma es la siguiente: si este mes puedo comprar 2, 5 o 3 onzas de plata, la quiero cuanto antes encima de mi mano, para guardarla donde me de la gana y cuanta menos publicidad se le de mejor, que tu mano derecha no sepa lo que hace la izquierda :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2017)

# asqueado: ¡ACAPARADOR! :XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Avanzadilla (3 May 2017)

Disculpas por entrar en sitio equivocado y gracias por las sugerencias. 
Respecto al físico entiendo por lo que leo que se suele adquirir monedas principalmente.
Y desde un principio esa era mi idea. Sin embargo algunos me indicaron los problemas de rentabilidad que podían tener al estar sujetos en el caso de la plata con el Iva. 
Es por eso que entendí que sería mejor buscar una plataforma desde la cual operar. 
Como veis mis conocimientos son casi nulos pero de alguna manera se debe empezar. Y como no preguntando a quien más sabe


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2017)

Hola, Avanzadilla: No creo que constituya ningún "pecado" el preguntar sobre aquello que se ignora y aquí le hemos dado una respuesta adecuada a la "filosofía" de este hilo, por tanto no hemos podido atender su petición tal y como Vd. la formulaba.

Bueno, yo sé lo que sé y también sé lo que no sé... Digo esto porque no soy ni el más "listo" ni el más "tonto" de la clase, ya me entiende... No cabe duda de que el tiempo favorece la acumulación de experiencia y, por consiguiente, algunos "conocimientos" SÍ que poseo en relación a los MPs.

Avanzadilla, yo creo que debería informarse más sobre los MPs antes de entrar en ellos, pero tampoco hará ninguna "tontería" si se compra alguna moneda de Oro para guardarla y olvidarse de ella... Y ese es el principal "concepto" que debe entender antes de embarcarse en algo que desconoce.

Por lo que le leo, la Plata NO está hecha para Vd. sin una formación más completa en relación a este metal... Una pregunta: ¿puede Vd. soportar pérdidas latentes del 50% sin "sufrir" por ello? Si no es así, lo dicho: mejor se olvida de la Plata. Estamos hablando de una de las Materias Primas más volátiles y peligrosas para aquellos que no la "entiendan"...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (3 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # asqueado: ¡ACAPARADOR! :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



:fiufiu:
:XX::XX::XX:
igualmente amigo, cuidate y mucha mierda en tu nueva andadura.





.


----------



## Bohemian (3 May 2017)

¿Cómo veís éste paquete de monedas de oro de Andorrano Joyería? ¿Es una buena inversión?

Monedas de oro Maple Leaf : Moneda MapleGram 1 Gramo 50 cent


----------



## conde84 (3 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Cómo veís éste paquete de monedas de oro de Andorrano Joyería? ¿Es una buena inversión?
> 
> Monedas de oro Maple Leaf : Moneda MapleGram 1 Gramo 50 cent



Ahora mismo el gramo esta a 37 euros, y eso que tu pones sale a 47 euros el gramo, 10 euros mas que el spot.

Con estos datos decide tu mismo si es buena inversion o no.


----------



## Bohemian (3 May 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> Ahora mismo el gramo esta a 37 euros, y eso que tu pones sale a 47 euros el gramo, 10 euros mas que el spot.
> 
> Con estos datos decide tu mismo si es buena inversion o no.



¿Sabéis de algún sitio dónde pueda comprar monedas a su precio 'real'? Es que es lo único que he visto así accesible para mi primera compra.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Es imposible que puedas comprar monedas a precio "real"... En esto como en todo hay una cadena de intermediarios que suponen un aumento en el coste final que asume el comprador. Lo que NO quita para que puedas obtener precios muy ajustados y ayer mismo en el foro se vendió una moneda con descuento sobre el Spot. En cualquier caso, en esa misma web que has consultado tienes monedas en formato "pequeño" y con un precio asequible. Y recomiendo comprar con factura cuando se haga en una tienda. También tienes la opción de ir visitando el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros y que tiene una buena aceptación.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 16:04 ----------

Y ahí os dejo un buen artículo de Juan Carlos Bermejo...

- La última manipulación del INE

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (3 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Cómo veís éste paquete de monedas de oro de Andorrano Joyería? ¿Es una buena inversión?
> 
> Monedas de oro Maple Leaf : Moneda MapleGram 1 Gramo 50 cent




El problema es el formato que has escogido. 
Lo minimo que deberias comprar es la moneda de 20 francos. Menos que eso te sale muy caro el oro.
En el foro las he visto a spot.
Como te dice Fernando, ayer mismo se vendio una moneda de 50 pesos a -2% precio spot, 1 hora duro la moneda, y hace poco un compañero vendio 2 krugerrand no se si a un -6% precio spot, eso ya casi que es tirar el dinero, pero para que veas los precios que puedes encontrar en el hilo.


----------



## racional (3 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Cómo veís éste paquete de monedas de oro de Andorrano Joyería? ¿Es una buena inversión?
> 
> Monedas de oro Maple Leaf : Moneda MapleGram 1 Gramo 50 cent



No, en este hilo dicen que el oro no es una inversion, es un seguro, igual deberias comprar bitcoin en vez oro.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (3 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> ...igual deberias comprar bitcoin en vez oro.



O el cupón de la ONCE que te puede dar plusvalías del 1.000.000 %


----------



## Bohemian (3 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> No, en este hilo dicen que el oro no es una inversion, es un seguro, igual deberias comprar bitcoin en vez oro.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: Es imposible que puedas comprar monedas a precio "real"... En esto como en todo hay una cadena de intermediarios que suponen un aumento en el coste final que asume el comprador. Lo que NO quita para que puedas obtener precios muy ajustados y ayer mismo en el foro se vendió una moneda con descuento sobre el Spot. En cualquier caso, en esa misma web que has consultado tienes monedas en formato "pequeño" y con un precio asequible. Y recomiendo comprar con factura cuando se haga en una tienda. También tienes la opción de ir visitando el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros y que tiene una buena aceptación.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...





Orooo dijo:


> El problema es el formato que has escogido.
> Lo minimo que deberias comprar es la moneda de 20 francos. Menos que eso te sale muy caro el oro.
> En el foro las he visto a spot.
> Como te dice Fernando, ayer mismo se vendio una moneda de 50 pesos a -2% precio spot, 1 hora duro la moneda, y hace poco un compañero vendio 2 krugerrand no se si a un -6% precio spot, eso ya casi que es tirar el dinero, pero para que veas los precios que puedes encontrar en el hilo.



#Racional No me presentan ninguna seguridad con tanta volatilidad, un buen castañazo fiscal-político-financiero acabaría con el bitcoin en un santiamén. En cuanto a lo que me referia del oro, lo que quiero tener es un seguro a medio-largo plazo. 

#Fernandojcg Por lo visto no hay ninguna página que ofrezca monedas de oro a precio spot. Me suponía que esas casas de monedas se tengan que sacar alguna comisión por parte de las compra-ventas. En cuanto a la factura que dices Fernando, te refieres a toda la información sobre la moneda en si? Y también la 'garantía' que ofrece tal moneda? Siento la ignorancia 8:

#oroo Pues me da que hay muy buenos precios por el hilo, pero he estado echando una ojeada rápida y sólo hay monedas de plata. Y la plata como bien dice Racional parece ser que está llegando a un punto de no retorno, es decir, de bajar a mínimos.


Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## frisch (3 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> No, en este hilo dicen que el oro no es una inversion, es un seguro, .../...



Buenas noches racional,

Es verdad que en este hilo es lo que se preconiza, el oro como seguro, no como inversión.

O digámoslo a la inversa.

Los metales preciosos no son una inversión para hacerse rico en tres semanas como con las acciones que un día te haces rico y, al cuarto de hora siguiente, te has arruinado.

Son una inversión, cuando se está convencido de que todo el sistema FIAT se va a ir al garete, tarde o temprano. La inversión no es para tener más, es para poder comer, un tiempo, cuando, todo lo demás no dé de comer.

Entiendo que es un escenario apocalíptico, sin embargo es un escenario plausible, por una razón:

FIAT (Confianza) no existe ya, luego o se reemplaza por algo o periclita.

En ese proceso de periclitar, que estoy convencido se está llevando paulatinamente, quien tenga unas onzas de oro se asegura, un tiempo de respiro, cosa que, a otros les supondrá simple y llanamente, periclitar (es decir desparecer).

Efectivamente, tienes razón, en este hilo no se habla de los metales preciosos como inversión sino como seguro.

Basándose en una y sencilla base (histórica): "Cuando las cosas pintan bastos, nadie quiere promesas (papeles) sino bienes tangibles".

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> #Racional No me presentan ninguna seguridad con tanta volatilidad, un buen castañazo fiscal-político-financiero acabaría con el bitcoin en un santiamén. En cuanto a lo que me referia del oro, lo que quiero tener es un seguro a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda



Por desgracia para los gobiernos, no pueden acabar con BTC...si pudieran, ten por seguro que lo habrían hecho ya.

Lo que si hacen, y harán, es poner todas las trabas burocráticas que puedan en su camino.

Oro y BTC suelen asociarse en muchas tertulias, pero son dos cosas totalmente diferentes (hablo de oro físico)


El BTC depende al 100% de la informática, de internet, de hardware y software, de programadores, de usuarios...

El oro depende de que exista, se extraiga, y se introduzca en el circuito comercial...si mañana hay un apagón digital, funcionará de igual modo, o incluso mejor.

Se podría hacer un símil "barato" diciendo que el oro es un texto grabado en una roca, y BTC es ese mismo texto escrito en un archivo word.

Ambos textos son legibles de igual modo, pero uno es menos efímero ante catástrofes, mientras que el otro es más versátil, fácil de transferir...

El único modo de acabar con BTC es apagar la red, y aún así, si algún día se enciende de nuevo, volverá a funcionar dónde se quedó.

¿Qué es mejor?

Pues depende dónde quieras grabar ese "texto", y para que lo vas a usar.

Si buscas un seguro a largo plazo...incluso a muy largo plazo para cuando ya no estés aquí...yo te diría que el oro es un buen seguro.

BTC podría serlo...o no...el oro podría serlo sí o sí.

Un saludo, y medita bien tus pasos, pues esto es una carrera de fondo...una maratón que dura una vida.


----------



## Morsa (3 May 2017)

Vaya castañazo le están dando en estas últimas tres semanas.. de 1215 onza a 1137, un 7% menos en papelitos..

Alguna explicación? O va a ser verdad lo que Paul C. Martin decía del retorno al precio original? 

( Gracias Negrofuturo por la recomendación del libro de Cash, estrategia frente al crack, muy interesante)


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Alguna explicación? O va a ser verdad lo que Paul C. Martin decía del retorno al precio original?



Se supone que el oro es para salir del sistema, pero resulta que el sistema es quien fija el precio, asi que asi no se va a ninguna parte. Algunos dicen que eso dejara de ser asi en algun momento, pero estamos en 2017 y todo sigue igual.
El precio esta manipulado y pondran el que quieran, no como las cryptomonedas que no pueden manipularlas.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se supone que el oro es para salir del sistema, pero resulta que el sistema es quien fija el precio



El oro es el seguro para protegerse del caos financiero. Cuando el sistema quiebra ya no puede fijar el precio. Ningún papelito firmado valdrá nada.

Da vergüenza ajena tener que explicar obviedades.

La criptomonedas como juego de lotería es muy interesante, pero nadie en su sano juico invierte 1/3 de su patrimonio en loterías, situación muy común respecto a los metales.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 May 2017)

Fernando enhorabuena por el blog en Rankia.


Señalabas 27 y 28 de abril días de gran subida, coincidiendo con Akshaya Tritiya en la indía. Casualmente el 27 de abril es la fecha que señala Jim Rickards en la que caerá el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial: uno de los mayores apocalipsis financieros de la historia, afectará a todo el planeta y a todos los ahorradores del mundo

¿ESTAMOS AL BORDE DE UN EVENTO QUE DESTRUIRÁ EL DÓLAR Y EL PODER DE EEUU PARA SIEMPRE? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

¿Algún atisbo de credibilidad?


----------



## Orooo (4 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Vaya castañazo le están dando en estas últimas tres semanas.. de 1215 onza a 1137, un 7% menos en papelitos..




Es perfecto.

Cuando las cosas van "bien" el precio baja para poder comprar y cuando van mal sube.

Vamos... a mi me lo ponen en bandeja y no precisamente de plata


----------



## veismuler (4 May 2017)

Buenos días a todos...pues ahora mismo el oro en 1235...o lo que es lo mismo debería ser suelo alrededor de los 1230-1235..acordaros que aunque no sean matemáticas puras...subo 100 corrijo o bien 35-40 o próximo a 60-65..por lo que ahí estamos..si lo hacen caer más, iría más abajo..
Todo esto con la misma tontería de siempre...siguiendo con la manipulación.
Saludos para todos y gracias por los comentarios que sigo leyendo cada vez que tengo tiempo..
Me he pasado por el blog de Fernando y de momento sólo comenta él.
Esto se ha hecho algo suyo y veo lo otro un poco artificial....espero que tenga el mismo seguimiento que este hilo..
Habiendo escrito comentarios en rankia... los blogs y foros de inversión (fondos de inversión, banca) son muy seguidos..el de metal precioso lo veo más difícil debido a la cultura económica que lidera hoy y que es ajena a las reliquias bárbaras por desgracia..


----------



## Bohemian (4 May 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El oro es el seguro para protegerse del caos financiero. Cuando el sistema quiebra ya no puede fijar el precio. Ningún papelito firmado valdrá nada.
> 
> Da vergüenza ajena tener que explicar obviedades.
> 
> La criptomonedas como juego de lotería es muy interesante, pero nadie en su sano juico invierte 1/3 de su patrimonio en loterías, situación muy común respecto a los metales.



He estado analizando gráficas de diferentes criptomonedas y es cómo jugar a un juego de puro azar, quién quiera invertir para hacerse rico en varios días está bien, también para aquél que desee arruinarse, ya que hay una volatilidad altísima. El oro ha de ser de nuevo el que impulse a desarrollar los sistemas monetarios de antaño para que no haya ciclos económicos que ocurren a día de hoy con papel moneda. Ya que las políticas monetaristas que han aplicado los keynesianos de endeudarse hasta el inifinito no es una buena idea... De eso trata el keynesianismo, de endeudarse y repartir QE. 

La FED, los gobiernos estatistas y los bancos comerciales son los primeros en tener la culpa de todo lo que estamos viendo a día de hoy. Y la gente de a pie no tiene ni un seguro si estalla esto, que estallará, pero no sabemos cuando ni donde empezará primero. ¿Japón?¿Suecia?¿Grecia?


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Otra vez el oro en 1234, esta cifra se repite mucho, no puede ser casualidad, es como si alguien escribiera esa cifra para que valga eso siempre. Mientras el Bitcoin haciendo nuevos records, superando los $1500, y eso con el poquisimo dinero que ha entrado, faltan aun por entrar miles de millones.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> ... y eso con el poquisimo dinero que ha entrado, faltan aun por entrar miles de millones.



Si crees que algún dia van an entrar, compra.

Personalmente veo que BTC es un nicho de frikis de sexo masculino - nicho poco numeroso - y todo el que tenía que comprar ya lo ha hecho. El precio lo fijan incestuosamente entre ellos. Las transacciones son un puto coñazo y a la población en general se la suda profundamente el tema.


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Personalmente veo que BTC es un nicho de frikis de sexo masculino - nicho poco numeroso - y todo el que tenía que comprar ya lo ha hecho. El precio lo fijan incestuosamente entre ellos. Las transacciones son un puto coñazo* y a la población en general se la suda profundamente el tema*.



Pues como con el oro no? a parte de comprar anillos para bodas. Y no por eso deja de ser una reserva de valor. Creo que la fase de frikis ya paso, ahora mismo esta entrando mucho dinero y tanto dinero solo puede provenir de grandes inversores.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pues como con el oro no? *a parte de* :: comprar anillos para bodas.



Todo el mundo tiene algo de oro. Eso debería enseñarte algo pero veo que te cuesta un gran esfuerzo aprender.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 14:41 ----------




racional dijo:


> ...ahora mismo esta entrando mucho dinero y tanto dinero solo puede provenir de grandes inversores.



Sube la cotización, que no es lo mismo que entrar dinero. Es como el precio de los sellos, los ponen los propios coleccionistas sin que entre dinero de nadie.

Los grandes inversores buscan productos que interesen a un gran sector de la población, que no es el caso del bitcoin.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Para los que sois más "nuevos" en esto de los MPs es mejor empezar con buen pie y lo de la factura lo digo porque en un futuro es muy posible que Hacienda o los mismos Estados pidan "explicaciones" acerca de su posesión y, en segundo lugar, tienes la garantía de que compras algo auténtico... perooooo que también se ha de "comprobar".

Y los "conocimientos" de racional sobre los MPs son de "Parvulario", así que tienen el "crédito" que cada cual quiera concederles, ni más ni menos.

# Charizato21: Gracias por tu Felicitación. Bueno, Jim Rickards lleva la "leche" predicando el Fin del Dólar y el "Fin del Mundo"... Es un tipo interesante y suelo leerle, pero también le creo lo que le creo...

Respecto al USD, pues en este hilo he escrito bastante sobre él y mantengo mi criterio de que ateniendo a su Ciclo "natural" le queda poco para empezar a declinar y debería ser algo que debiera ocurrir entre éste y el próximo año. En cualquier caso, la caída del USD suele ser muy abrupta cuando se produce, al igual que sucede cuando sube en vertical. Este escenario futuro que he comentado está sujeto al momento geopolítico que impere en ese momento, puesto que a las "malas" el USD suele ser uno de los "refugios" más habituales.

# veismuler: Rankia es un espacio donde impera el "papel" en sus distintos "formatos", por consiguiente los MPs van a tener una acogida muy tímida al principio e imagino que con el tiempo irá teniendo más aceptación, aunque muy probablemente acabe siendo más seguido en tierras de habla hispana que en nuestro país... Y también es más lógico porque allí tienen más Cultura "monetaria": conocen las fuertes devaluaciones de sus monedas y también "quiénes" han conservado VALOR...

Y los Blogs es sabido que NO cuentan con excesiva participación y la ventaja que tienen es que haces una exposición o facilitas información sin más "calenturas" de cabeza... Evidentemente, son más "fríos" y ya es cuestión de cada cual visitarlos o no. Y, la verdad, es que cuando disponga de más tiempo lo mejoraré, pero de momento hay lo que hay...

De paso que ando por aquí voy a dejar un recado al IMBÉCIL que me coloca etiquetas para insultarme: NUNCA he vendido NADA a NADIE, por tanto difícilmente puedo haber "estafado" a alguien y lo único que deduzco es que la "estafada" ha sido su madre al haberle tenido a Vd. Y lo siento por ella, la verdad.

Y os dejo este artículo...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...0-las-cadenas-que-nos-anclan-a-estados-unidos

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Otra vez el oro en 1234, esta cifra se repite mucho, no puede ser casualidad, es como si alguien escribiera esa cifra para que valga eso siempre. Mientras el Bitcoin haciendo nuevos records, superando los $1500, y eso con el poquisimo dinero que ha entrado, faltan aun por entrar miles de millones.




Pero los que comprais bitcoin por que lo haceis? Quereis los bitcoin en si, o los quereis para venderlos y ganar mas papeles de colores?

Lo pregunto un poco desde la ignorancia, pero me voy pasando por el hilo de las Altcoins y lo que veo que haceis es comprar para vender.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2017)

Hola, Orooo: De momento, en el BitCoin y "derivados" sólo se observa pura ESPECULACIÓN y poco más, por tanto aptos para aquellos que gusten de las "emociones", aunque pueda existir gente que haga lo mismo que hacemos nosotros, los "metaleros", es decir lo compran, lo guardan y se olvidan... perooooo indudablemente son una minoría. De todas formas, como siempre digo, cada cual es muy libre de poner su dinero donde considere más conveniente. Desde luego, mío ahí NO van a ver NADA... 

Y respecto a un comentario que he leído: el Oro podría caer hasta los entornos de los $1200,70 y la Plata a los $15,825, aunque éste último MP lo tiene mal a corto plazo mientras siga la euforia bursátil.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 May 2017)

Por lo que leo sobre el tema, yo lo veo básicamente especulación.

Los que saben de análisis técnico se divierten y ganan pasta gansa con ello.

Me extraña que los grandes millonarios del mundo metan una parte importante de su capital ahí. Quizá algo para probar.

Lo que si que debe haber es mucho dinero sucio.

Salu2



Orooo dijo:


> Pero los que comprais bitcoin por que lo haceis? Quereis los bitcoin en si, o los quereis para venderlos y ganar mas papeles de colores?
> 
> Lo pregunto un poco desde la ignorancia, pero me voy pasando por el hilo de las Altcoins y lo que veo que haceis es comprar para vender.


----------



## frisch (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se supone que el oro es para salir del sistema, pero resulta que el sistema es quien fija el precio, asi que asi no se va a ninguna parte. Algunos dicen que eso dejara de ser asi en algun momento, pero estamos en 2017 y todo sigue igual.
> El precio esta manipulado y pondran el que quieran, no como las cryptomonedas que no pueden manipularlas.




Buenas tardes racional,

No, el oro no es "para salirse del sistema".

Te explico lo que yo entiendo aun a riesgo de equivocarme.

El oro hace parte del sistema. De hecho, los mayores detentores de oro físico son los mandamases del sistema.

El precio del oro está manipulado por estos mandamases, precisamente para que el común de los mortales no vea en el oro ni un valor refugio, ni una inversión jugosa a corto plazo, cuando ellos, saben a ciencia cierta que llegado el momento del cataclismo, si llega, quien tenga oro tiene "algo" al contrario de los que tienen, por ejemplo, acciones de Inditex o de Apple.

El común de los mortales, muy tontos ellos (yo mismo) piensan en términos de beneficio cuando, en realidad, deberían pensar en términos de ahorro. Obviamente para ahorrar hace falta tener beneficio, pero creo que me explico, y muy bien.

El ser humano es muy cobarde y los mandamases aún más. Ellos, a sabiendas de que esto se puede ir al garete en un pispas, compran oro, al precio que ellos controlan.

En cualquier caso racional, el debate, en mi opinión, no es si oro o no oro, o Inditex o no Inditex, o BTC o no BTC, sino en ¿cree usted que las cosas funcionan o no funcionan?

Si usted cree que la cosas funcionan: compre BTC, Inditex o lo que le parezca.

Si usted es de los que cree que algo huele a podrido: no lo dude, compre oro y, sobre todo, legumbres.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

amador dijo:


> Me extraña que los grandes millonarios del mundo metan una parte importante de su capital ahí. Quizá algo para probar.




“Es la mejor inversión de mi vida” afirma sobre Bitcoin y Ether billonario estadounidense


----------



## Morsa (4 May 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene algo de oro. Eso debería enseñarte algo pero veo que te cuesta un gran esfuerzo aprender.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 14:41 ----------
> 
> ...



A favor de Racional hay que decir que efectivamente, el Oro es una cosa de frikis. Hace 50 años en este país existía una conciencia mayor de la que hay ahora de que efectivamente el oro es un valor seguro.

Que todo el mundo tiene algo de oro, no significa que lo valoren por encima del dinero, cuando es el único activo que no necesita contraparte y que resiste a la inflación, aunque en valor fiat, el sistema lo mamonea como quiere (mientras pueda)

Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse, ya que la digitalización del dinero es algo que me temo es inevitable. Se ha discutido en este hilo y en su mayoría somos todos detractores de dicho proceso, que significa un control total y absoluto de la población.

Entre Fiat digital al 100%, es decir adios al papel moneda, y criptos, prefiero criptos. Existen varias que aportan el anonimato como hace el papel moneda. Además incluso, las hay no inflacionarias.

En cualquier caso y como dice frisch, las legumbres en caso de crack, serán un valor seguro también.

Un saludo a todos y si podéis, intentad apreciar que muchas veces los conceptos de reserva de valor no son antagonistas, sino múltiples y cada uno con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> ...el Oro es una cosa de frikis. Hace 50 años en este país existía una conciencia mayor de la que hay ahora de que efectivamente el oro es un valor seguro.
> 
> Que todo el mundo tiene algo de oro, *no significa que lo valoren por encima del dinero*...



A nivel consciente quizás no, pero le pones una onza en la mano a cualquiera y se le pone cara de gustirrinín ... incluso al "racional"  





El subconsciente no olvida tan fácilmente. Basta un estímulo para que vuelva a tomar el control.

En cambio una criptomoneda no despierta la menor emoción. El ser humano es emoción, por eso el bitcoin tiene asegurado el fracaso.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (4 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> A favor de Racional hay que decir que efectivamente, el Oro es una cosa de frikis...



En favor de Racional, lo que veo yo es otra cosa.
En favor de Racional, mencionaría yo su honestidad como forero.

Estoy casi siempre, por no decir siempre, en desacuerdo tanto con sus apreciaciones, como también con sus previsiones.

Sin embargo, la convicción con la que las escribe, y la apertura de ideas con la que las expresa (se le ve que no tiene ningún recoveco dialéctico, propio de los malintencionados que quieren desinformar con verdades-a-medias), me han convencido de que Racional, desde su posicionamiento alejado de mi visión, nos habla desde una integridad moral que, a mi entender, enriquece este hilo pese a su óptica que yo creo errónea.

Y no, Morsa, *el oro no es de friquis*. Y no es que lo digamos los que en este hilo no somos precisamente minoría, sino que lo atestiguan cientos y cientos de generaciones, que han estado muy alejadas las unas de las otras en cuanto a pensamiento filosófico, en cuanto a dietas, en cuanto a maneras de legislar, etc... pero sí que han estado unidas por una percepción común: la percepción de que el oro y la plata son tan fieles, tan fidelísimas en la representación de la riqueza humana y social, que adquieren el carácter de "riqueza" en sí mismos y por sí mismos.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 21:09 ----------

Cientos de generaciones a las que yo no calificaría de "friquis".

Me gustaría que Aristóteles fuese informado sobre quién adquiere oro, y quién adquiere bitcoins, a ver a quién calificaría él como "friqui".


----------



## timi (4 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes racional,
> 
> No, el oro no es "para salirse del sistema".
> 
> ...




a grandes rasgos , estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo frish.
a mi entender , tenemos 3 futuros escenarios posibles

1 - que no pase nada i todo continúe igual , yo creo que este escenario no es posible , pero entiendo que pueda existir gente que crea que si , en ese caso btc seria una buena inversión.

3- si creemos que esto va a reventar y se esparcirá la mierda con un ventilador , en eso tenemos que dar la razón a racional , y ni el oro nos salvara de esta , solo los garbanzos y el plomo. A mi entender esta opción tiene pocas posibilidades , pero mas de las que nos podemos imaginar los que no entendemos , como yo. Con esta opción , prefiero que me pille con unos gramos de oro , seguramente no sepa o pueda aprovechar esta ventaja , pero prefiero tener a no tener.

2- la opción con mas posibilidades para mi , que todo cambie para que todo siga igual. Esta opción ya ha pasado en la historia y simplemente consiste en eliminar la moneda de referencia y crear otra nueva , pero devaluando. El 99% de la población no se entera , y el robo es a manos llenas. En esta opción , el oro actúa como seguro y aunque se ponga a 5000 la onza , no es el dinero que ganas por los gramos comprados a 1000 sino que como pierdes en todo lo que uno tiene , con lo único que ganas es con el oro , y si estas correctamente diversificado , igual haces las paces a nivel global y particular.
Tener btc en esta opción , igual sirve , pero nunca en la historia se ha visto como actúan las criptos en estas situaciones y no me apetece correr este riesgo , así que btc ni tocarlos.

lo mejor es estar preparados para las 3 opciones , pero le doy mas peso a la 2 y actúo en consonancia con esta opción.

cambiando de tema , la plata se esta poniendo a buen precio , no descarto unas onzas este fin de semana ,,,, NECHOOOOO , ,,,

saludos a todos.


pd: a mi los foreros mientras posteen en esta dimensión, no cambien en cada post de opinión y no hablen en 3 persona ningún problema , sino es mas cachondeo que nada y para eso ya existe la guardería. Lo considero una falta de respeto al resto de foreros.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Juan_Cuesta: Efectivamente, es curioso observar ese CONSENSO cultural que ha existido a lo largo de la Historia en relación a los MPs. Y recordemos que se dio en culturas que "teóricamente" NO se conocieron como por ejemplo incas/aztecas y egipcios/romanos... A veces me pregunto cómo se pudo llegar a ese CONSENSO...

Por cierto, acabo de leer un artículo americano y parece que detrás de la caída del Oro, entre otros motivos, figura el precio objetivo que han marcado a corto plazo nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs: $1200... aunque estiman que para finales de año podría andar por los $1250.

Y dejo un artículo que también he leído esta tarde y que enlaza con lo que he comentado sobre el USD.

- Dollar SuperCycle Ends - The Daily Reckoning

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... recordemos que se dio en culturas que "teóricamente" NO se conocieron como por ejemplo incas/aztecas y egipcios/romanos... A veces me pregunto cómo se pudo llegar a ese CONSENSO.



Es el mismo tipo de consenso que existe en el *culto solar*. 





Tiene forzosamente que ser genético, los seres vivos buscamos el calor y la luz del sol, nos va la vida en ello. El oro es como tener un trozo de sol en la mano, despierta una emoción animal imposible de verbalizar.


----------



## Bohemian (4 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> A favor de Racional hay que decir que efectivamente, el Oro es una cosa de frikis. Hace 50 años en este país existía una conciencia mayor de la que hay ahora de que efectivamente el oro es un valor seguro.
> 
> Que todo el mundo tiene algo de oro, no significa que lo valoren por encima del dinero, cuando es el único activo que no necesita contraparte y que resiste a la inflación, aunque en valor fiat, el sistema lo mamonea como quiere (mientras pueda)
> 
> ...



Como futuro matemático te digo que el Bitcoin no va a tener demasiada vida. Digamos que ha sido un artículo raro, que ha suscitado interés por parte de la gente que se ha puesto encima la mochila de aventuras y les ha ido bien, ahora, al precio al que está pues no es para cualquier novato

Aquellos que estén dispuestos a dar dinero por algo criptográfico, es decir, abstracto lo veo una soberana gilipollez, te lo digo yo, que además estamos estudiando cómo tirar BTC mediante superordenadores los antecesores al cuántico y te digo que sería fácil, coser y cantar. Además, que sólo las grandes empresas pueden generar los códigos cripotgraficos, es decir, el tema de minería las llevan las grandes empresas, pero no llega a ser más que unos números extensos sin ser 'visibles' ni palpables por nada. Es como si tu me compras ésta cifra de números 89324823948234382948234982342839482394823498 por una suma de 1.500$.

El único que puede prevalecer es el oro y la plata en cualquier caso de emergencia. 

PD: No trato de ofender a nadie, lo siento si he ofendido a alguno fiel defensor de las criptomonedas 8:


----------



## Morsa (4 May 2017)

Juan_Cuesta dijo:


> En favor de Racional, lo que veo yo es otra cosa.
> En favor de Racional, mencionaría yo su honestidad como forero.
> 
> Estoy casi siempre, por no decir siempre, en desacuerdo tanto con sus apreciaciones, como también con sus previsiones.
> ...



Un comentario muy acertado, Es indudable que la urraca que lleva dentro el ser humano en cuanto toca metales, se regocija. Bien sea por genética, por percepción de valor o mitos solilunares

Pero cuando digo que el oro es una cosa de friquis, lo digo desde el aquí y ahora y no de manera despectiva. 

Todos los que formamos parte de ese selecto club, hemos tenido la experiencia de intentar transmitirlo a a algunos de nuestros amigos y seres queridos, conocemos las caras que nos hemos encontrado.

La mayoría tiene muy interiorizado que el papel es lo que vale y ni Weimar, ni Zimbabwe les suena de nada.. hasta que no se den de boca con ello, somos cuatro los conspiranoicos frikis de turno

Y con mi desarrollado síndrome de Casandra, espero que no se den nunca de boca, porque en ese caso, no va a haber ningún sitio donde escondernos y el metal que valdría es otro.

PD-Creo que somos tan frikis los unos como los otros, con conocimientos totalmente nicho: Mira si son nicho que sentimos la necesidad de compartir conversación, información y espacio con otros que comparten nuestros gustos/ aficiones en un foro, porque alrededor no nos entiende ni dios.:XX: 

Un saludo

Bohemian, si alguien se ofende por una opinión argumentada, aunque sea contraria, debería revisar su sistema operativo 

Gracias por la info fernando, ya tenía las compras del año listas y parece que los de JP Morgan quieren que pille alguna bagatela... son amor ( los muy hdp)


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2017)

Con todos mis respetos, yo lo que no comprendo es la insistencia de algunos foreros en este hilo para que se compren Bitcoin y todas esas monedas fantasticas, siendo un hilo abierto para la discusion sobre precio y otros detalles de los metales preciosos y poniendo pegas a los mismos.
Por mucho que insistais, cada cual es libre de poner su dinero donde le de la real gana. Algunos invierten en bolsa, otros han invertido en sellos, otros en preferentes, otros en chapas de botellas de cerveza, etc. etc, en fin hay para todos.
Lo que si creo, es que no vereis a los "llamados" metaleros en los hilos de esas criptomonedas, diciendo las bondades de los metales preciosos y echando por tierra vuestra alternativa a otra forma de especular con vuestro dinero.
Dejad ya de ensuciar el hilo y hablemos y discutamos lo que a la mayoria de los que entran aqui nos interesa.

:fiufiu:


----------



## Angelillo23 (5 May 2017)

timi dijo:


> a grandes rasgos , estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo frish.
> a mi entender , tenemos 3 futuros escenarios posibles
> 
> 1 - que no pase nada i todo continúe igual , yo creo que este escenario no es posible , pero entiendo que pueda existir gente que crea que si , en ese caso btc seria una buena inversión.
> ...



A mi entender, los MP pueden ser un buen salvavidas y no solo en escenarios apocalípticos. Os voy a dar mi opinión poco popular:

Siempre que se debate sobre la utilidad de MP y posibles escenarios, se hace desde un punto de vista "macroeconómico", de sociedad que se va al garete, ¿Pero que hay del escenario individual?

El mayor problema real al que se enfrenta un hombre a dia de hoy para asegurar su riqueza son los divorcios y temas de igualdad. Somos de los países con mayor tasa de divorcio del mundo. 
¿Y si es "tu vida" la que se va al garete? Un divorcio de los sangrantes, de los de falso 016 y te vas atpc (Muchos conocemos casos cercanos y vidas arruinadas).

Los metales no dejan de ser algo fuera del sistema y tener algo guardado sin que nadie lo sepa puede suponer que tu vida no sea un numero mas en los miles de suicidios que ocurren cada año.

Está claro que no promuevo de ninguna forma el fraude, solo comento opciones igual que hablamos de escenarios Mad-Max


----------



## veismuler (5 May 2017)

como causa de divorcio ya está el que no digas a tu señora que tienes metales preciosos...
Si nadie lo sabe al final lo encontrará alguien que tú no querrías que lo tuviera..
Y en cuanto al oro pues allí dijimos el posible suelo en los 1230-35..tocó los 1228 o así y algo ha recuperado, aunque con la insuficiente fuerza necesaria para tirar para arriba, ya que de sentido general es que debe tocar rebote hasta cerca de 1250..por la forma masiva de entrar "papelón"..pero y es un pero importante. lo llevaran a donde les dé la gana..Un saludo a todos.


----------



## TDT' (5 May 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tiene forzosamente que ser genético, los seres vivos buscamos el calor y la luz del sol, nos va la vida en ello. El oro es como tener un trozo de sol en la mano, despierta una emoción animal imposible de verbalizar.



Para decir que el oro valdrá siempre, una vez me dijeron de broma que el oro valdrá dinero mientras se ligue más regalando un collar de oro que uno de bisutería, pero esa frase que has puesto es la clave de todo. Me hace pensar que 5000 años de historia del oro no son nada comparado con las razones evolutivas que apuntas. Ese instinto animal que yo también siento solo se cura con mutaciones que nos alejen de ese pasado animal y para eso hará falta mucho tiempo.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 May 2017)

Aunque estoy lejos de los posicionamientos de la escuela austriaca, también llamados anarcocapitalistas, "libertarians" .. hay aspectos muy interesantes .. viene a colación un reciente artículo 30-04 del MisesInstitute, un muy potente Think Thank. El texto trata del asunto del plan de China para acabar con el dólar; es un artículo corto sumamente interesante, recomiendo su lectura 

*China's Plan to Subvert the Global Dollar Standard | Mises Wire*


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Angelillo23: Pues, la REALIDAD se encuentra en ocasiones donde nos parece más "inverosímil" y lo digo porque es VERDAD ese supuesto que comentas de pasada... y conozco un caso reciente donde la posesión de los MPs está ayudando a un amigo para confrontar el duro divorcio que tiene que acometer. Y aquí hemos comentado cientos de veces que los MPs tienen varias "propiedades" como las de "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor"... Por tanto, NO necesariamente tienen que servir para afrontar un hipotético escenario "madmaxista".

# Charizato21 ¡NAAAAA! China NUNCA va a poder acabar con el USD, ni por las buenas y mucho menos por las "malas"... Además, la "solidez" del Sistema económico-financiero chino es una simple cuestión de FE y NO hay nada más. Como mucho -y faltaría verlo...- se podría ver un determinado "patrón" donde entrará el Oro en un mundo totalmente Bipolar y difícil de creer sin una confrontación bélica por enmedio.

Y, la verdad, Charizato21 que ya llevamos unos cuantos años con esa "cantinela" y lo único que ha sucedido es que USD se ha robustecido enormemente y el Oro sigue sumido en su particular travesía por el "Desierto"...

aprovecho para dejaros otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Dos graves problemas de la economía española

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (5 May 2017)

No funciona el enlace Fernando :


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2017)

¡Arreglado!

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (5 May 2017)

Ah, el oro, el malbendito oro, siempre habrá alguien que pague por él, incluso en los momentos mas jodidos.

¿Se podría decir lo mismo de cualquier otra posesión?.

Perdón por la edición.. por los garbanzos también , y esto va por Frisch con el cual estoy de acuerdo tambien .


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2017)

Hola, gurrumino: Tampoco "magnifiques" tanto al Oro... Y depende de lo que entendamos como "posesión": puede ser "física" y "espiritual" o ambas a las vez...

Está bien tener Oro y TAMBIÉN Plata, sobre todo si entramos en consideraciones "monetarias", pero NO hay duda de que existen "alternativas" al mismo... 

Mira, gurrumino, yo en el fondo ya soy Feliz con mi casa -ESENCIAL, digan lo que digan por ahí...-, mi trabajo y, sobre todo, con mis más allegados, donde ocupan lugares destacados mi hijo y mi mujer. Luego, tengo mis libros y la "leche" de ocupaciones... Y, por supuesto, mis METALES PRECIOSOS, faltaría plus...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (5 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gurrumino: Tampoco "magnifiques" tanto al Oro... Y depende de lo que entendamos como "posesión": puede ser "física" y "espiritual" o ambas a las vez...
> 
> Está bien tener Oro y TAMBIÉN Plata, sobre todo si entramos en consideraciones "monetarias", pero NO hay duda de que existen "alternativas" al mismo...
> 
> ...



Amigo Fernando, no lo quiero magnificar, es simplemente que veo su valor a lo largo y ancho del tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2017)

# gurrumino: Por ahí SÍ que vas bien... Y yo tengo esa misma impresión cada vez que miro de "reojo" las Bolsas y lo que éstas me están diciendo: Coge el dinero y CORRE... Algo que pronto haré de nuevo hacia los MPs como no iba a ser de otra manera.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## gurrumino (5 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # gurrumino: Por ahí SÍ que vas bien... Y yo tengo esa misma impresión cada vez que miro de "reojo" las Bolsas y lo que éstas me están diciendo: Coge el dinero y CORRE... Algo que pronto haré de nuevo hacia los MPs como no iba a ser de otra manera.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Si, y además, hablando del tiempo, es de lo poco que no podrán "recortar" a nuestros hijos, o sobrinos, o lo que sean, a la hora de lo heredado :fiufiu:. 

Otro abrazo, para ti y para todos los metaleros, sean de plata , oro, o cobre, que también.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He podido leer en este foro el porqué de la desconfianza de cualquier dato proveniente de China, totalmente de acuerdo, pero en el artículo se toma otra perspectiva, explica cual es el detonante y el porqué ahora, con mínimos datos econométricos o estadísticos, os pego un resumen: 

1- China sigue una política monetaria más estable que la del país de Donald. La masa monetaria M2 (el dinero y sus substitutos a corto plazo) de China es muy criticada como una burbuja de crédito peligrosa por los analistas occidentales, sin embargo toleran la expansión monetaria en sus propios países. (podríamos añadir la reciente desregulación para apuntalar el sistema en sus primeros 100 días)


-2- China proporciona la facilidad de convertir yuanes en oro físico en el mercado de Shanghai a través de la Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghai; es decir que los exportadores de materias primas hacia China pueden cobrar en oro que es provisto a través del mercado. 

-3- El yuan como una moneda fiduciaria pura no puede reemplazar al dólar sin una garantía de oro. China necesita el oro para desplazar al dólar. 


-4 China podría anunciar planes para hacer su moneda convertible en oro a una tasa fija esto haría peligrar la actual concepción de los bonos de país sin nombre como de riesgo cero, lo que podría crear un caos en los mercados financieros occidentales.China tendría que revelar sus tenencias de lingotes de oro para dar la confianza de los intercambios extranjeros, el respaldo en oro para el yuan. 


-5 – China hasta ahora sólo lo ha contemplado como una opción extrema, delante de una provocación a severa, ya que afectaría negativamente a su propio comercio, ya no podrían dirigir la economía a través de la expansión del crédito bancario, 

-6- Desde China piensan que la beligerancia de Estados Unidos está impulsada por factores financieros, su economía está muy mal:

“”El rendimiento del bono largo ha caído desde el 3,2% hasta un mínimo de 2,9%, lo que indica una posible recesión está sobre la mesa, y la Fed de Atlanta, también ha revisado sus expectativas de crecimiento económico fuertemente a la baja.”

Donald está atizando el patriotismo americano para obligar al Congreso a aumentar el límite de la deuda. Esto puede provocar estalle la tensión con Corea del Norte.

-7- Si estalla lel conflicto en Corea tendrá negativas consecuencias para ellos lo que provocará lleven adelante el plan para operar sin el dólar de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (OCS): China y Rusia.


----------



## frisch (5 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¡NAAAAA! China NUNCA va a poder acabar con el USD, ni por las buenas y mucho menos por las "malas"... Además, la "solidez" del Sistema económico-financiero chino es una simple cuestión de FE y NO hay nada más. Como mucho -y faltaría verlo...- se podría ver un determinado "patrón" donde entrará el Oro en un mundo totalmente Bipolar y difícil de creer sin una confrontación bélica por enmedio.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Fernando,

Básicamente estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, por dos razones, una porque el País sin Nombre es un pulpo y como tal lleva 200 y pico años adhiriendo sus ventosas allá donde vea beneficio, las más de las veces "manu militari". Por cierto, no hay que olvidar que dicho "pulpeo", en tan corto recorrido en la Historia del mundo, no hubiese podido tener lugar si detrás no estuviese la Pérfida Albión, no el Reino Unido en sí, sino los que controlan el Reino que tienen de británicos lo que yo de capitán de la marina mercante.

La segunda razón es que China es una especie de gigante con pies de barro.

Dicho esto, hay otros elementos, que no dan una respuesta definitiva, obviamente, pero que sirven para hacerse una opinión un poco más amplia.

La mayor parte de las guerras las gana la quinta columna. Y el País sin Nombre tiene una quinta columna claramente en su contra. Una parte importante de la población del País sin Nombre. Si hacemos un poco de memoria y nos remontamos a los años cincuenta-sesenta, recordarás lo del "Sueño Americano" (es curioso, tanto Kennedy como Luther King, se referían al término "Dream"). El sueño americano fue difundido "urbi et orbe" por el pulpo. Fue la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad en la que globalmente (debido al invento ése que se llama televisión y que ahora ha sido reemplazado por Internet) se pudo difundir a la hora del desayuno, del almuerzo, de la comida, de la merienda y de la cena: "El Sueño Americano".

Bueno ¿Qué es del sueño americano en el propio País sin Nombre?

Estamos hablando de que apenas han transcurrido 50 años.

Pues resulta que "El Sueño Americano" se ha vuelto sino una pesadilla sí una modorra monumental. Y ya veremos cómo siguen reaccionando esos 50 millones de pobres de solemnidad que acuden a los comedores sociales o a las ayudas privadas de organizaciones religiosas o sociales. Si a esto añadimos que la clase media americana (que en términos de poder adquisitivo equivalía a la clase media alta, muy alta de cualquiera de los países en los que vivimos y en los que nos rodean) está más que convencida de que han despertado definitivamente del sueño (el suyo), pues podría estar claro que el problema podría venir de la Quinta Columna.

En cuanto a China, si bien puede que sea un Tigre de Papel, tiene dos ventajas:

Una es que controla la producción y venta de todo lo que el común de los mortales consume actualmente. Desde la bayeta de la fregadera hasta el Iphone.

Dos. Es un país que ha pasado del Maoísmo al Capitalismo en un tiempo récord (cosa que no deja de ser, no sé cómo decirlo, curiosamente fulgurante) pero, no hay que olvidarse que si bien toda la franja costera de China vive en un consumismo digno del "País sin Nombre" multiplicado por dos, los chinos siguen siendo súbditos del Partido Comunista y, sobre todo, al igual que los rumanos, casi treinta años después (una generación), siguen influenciados y, por qué no decirlo, atemorizados por el espíritu de Ceaucescu (no por él, que ya cría malvas, sino por el espíritu que perdura - el respeto cuando no miedo a la autoridad), a los mandamases chinos no les temblará la mano a la hora de ejecutar a 10 mil disidentes. Y eso, incluso los chinos de Shanghai que se desplazan en Jaguar, lo saben. 

En resumidas cuentas, Fernando. Sí estoy de acuerdo contigo en que China ¡NAAAA! Pero no hay que dejar de lado otros elementos como los que he expuesto.

Para finalizar, y de alguna manera embrollar (lo siento) más el asunto, no nos olvidemos que quizás los intereses de los mandamases del País sin Nombre y de los del Imperio del Centro, sean los mismos.

Por supuesto, John Smith, Zhao Huan Yue, Pedro Rodríguez y todos los demás ... a apechugar.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2017)

Hola, Charizato21: ¡NAAAAAA...! Los "argumentos" que se exponen en ese artículo son sólo asumibles desde la FE y poco más. 

¡Joder! ¿Qué es eso de que China tiene una política monetaria más estable que la del "patito"? Si la "impresora" china es de las que echa más HUMO... Y, además, la política monetaria del Banco Central de China está intervenida por la política que "convenga" al Gobierno chino.

¿Y de cuánto Oro estamos hablando para que China desplace al USD? Vamos, tendría que ser algo muy superior a lo que existe en Occidente o a la de... la ¡India! Así que ahora mismo NI DE COÑA...

La Economía americana, y por ende la europea, están tan MAL como lo está la de China y donde existen auténticas Burbujas y de grandes DIMENSIONES.

Un Caos en el mundo económico-financiero occidental sería igual o mucho peor en China o acaso no conocemos los "fundamentos" en los que se basa la Economía de éste país...

Y China está cruzando los dedos para que Trump NO inicie una escalada militar ABIERTA y con las negativas repercusiones que ello conllevaría. Y ya no digo si eso se produce en tierras asiáticas y próximas a sus fronteras.

En fin, Charizato21, algunos parecen buscar una "revaloración" en el Oro a través de un "discurso" que NO se sostiene y la pura realidad es la que existe hoy por hoy: EE.UU. sigue siendo el Imperio mundial de nuestros tiempos... Y eso a mi NO me gusta, pero -insisto- es lo que hay y NO hay más.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 17:26 ----------

Hola, frisch: Eso que comentas sobre la "quinta columna" en los EE.UU. es MUY CIERTO... La semana pasada leí un artículo en un medio económico estadounidense que dejaba traslucir eso y la posibilidad de una "rebelión" por buena parte de la Sociedad americana... Y es que la insatisfacción social es allí bastante brutal y se ponía el ejemplo de que muchos americanos de "clase media" tienen que compatibilizar dos trabajos para poder seguir "tirando"... Además, yo SIEMPRE he dicho que una "Rebelión Social" en Occidente sólo puede tener éxito si es auspiciada desde los EE.UU. y otra cosa es que acabará triunfando... aunque les "costaría" horrores "neutralizarla".

Y sobre China sigo pensando IGUAL... Dedico mucho tiempo a seguir su Economía y Política y tengo mi particular opinión al respecto. China es uno de los países donde la DESIGUALDAD es enorme y de esa manera es como se consiguen muchos "milagros" en el terreno económico. Vamos, que nada nuevo bajo el Sol...

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (6 May 2017)

saludos compañeros
paketazo , seria posible tirar unas líneas a la plata ?

gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2017)

Hola, timi: A falta de lo que te comente paketazo sobre lo que solicitas, te diré que desde mi punto de vista la Plata sigue siendo BAJISTA y, de momento, ha ido tocando aquellos puntos de referencia que he ido marcando. En mí opinión, creo que es en torno a los $15,825 donde se la va a "jugar"... Si eso se pierde, pues hay bastante tramo bajista y el tope máximo lo coloco en el entorno de los $13,803, pero esa es la opción menos probable que contemplo ahora mismo. Y todo esto debería revertirse cuando las Bolsas empiecen a declinar y lo que queda en el "alero" es el "cuándo"...

Bien, a estos precios la Plata es COMPRA clara y pronto volveré a añadir un poco más a mí particular cofre. A muy largo plazo es uno de los mejores "productos" donde colocar el excedente de dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2017)

timi dijo:


> saludos compañeros
> paketazo , seria posible tirar unas líneas a la plata ?
> 
> gracias por tu tiempo



Te lo voy a simplificar:

*15.80*



Si se pierde ese soporte de largo plazo habrá derrapada bajista...todavía más.

Para los rezagados...oportunidad de compra.

El RSI está muy sobrevendido, y debería rebotar por esas cotas...¿será rebote o cambio de tendencia...?...no podemos saberlo aun, pero habrá un rebote más pronto que tarde.

Creo que por ahí podría rebotar si se dan las coyunturas, y el momento, pero como hemos estado viendo hay mucho corto abierto que ha de cerrar, y como todos sabemos quien los abre, y quién los crea, pues ellos se lo guisan, ellos se lo comen.

Para especular ahora toca cortos, para físico, espera a ver rotura de ese punto, y una vez ahí tiraremos nuevas líneas a ver hasta dónde puede bajar.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes a todos.


----------



## Avanzadilla (6 May 2017)

Algún enlace para comprender los gráficos? Aunque los intuyo no los conozco a fondo. 
Gracias por los aportes


----------



## amador (6 May 2017)

Muchas gracias #paketazo. Muy clarificador.

También tenemos la incógnita de que harán los MP el lunes a consecuencia de los resultados de las elecciones en Francia.

Se comenta que aunque Le Pen no gane, si está en torno al 40% de votos podría generar desconfianza hacia la UE.

Salu2 y buen finde





paketazo dijo:


> Te lo voy a simplificar:
> 
> *15.80*
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2017)

# Avanzadilla: El gráfico y la explicación aportada por paketazo lo dicen TODO. Si no entiende el gráfico deberá aprender a "interpretar" el Análisis Técnico, al menos en lo más básico.

Saludos.


----------



## Avanzadilla (6 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Avanzadilla: El gráfico y la explicación aportada por paketazo lo dicen TODO. Si no entiende el gráfico deberá aprender a "interpretar" el Análisis Técnico, al menos en lo más básico.
> 
> Saludos.



A eso me refiero, a un enlace donde explique los gráficos. Entiendo la explicación e intuyo lo que se expresa en el gráfico pero agradecería un enlace a este foro o a otra página o incluso alguna publicación que tratara sobre este tema 
Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2017)

# Avazandilla: En la red hay mucha información sobre Análisis Técnico y en YouTube también. En cualquier caso, le dejo aquí algo de "básica"...

- Mirando un gráfico por primera vez | Novatos Trading Club

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Te lo voy a simplificar:
> 
> *15.80*
> 
> ...



En mis pertenencias de MP's dispongo de bastante plata, vamos, es decir, lo que comentas Paketazo es que tampoco es una muy buena idea vender, pero si es una buena idea para comprar en físico ya que el precio spot está llegando muy bajo, cosa que me extraña muchísimo... A que se debe? Aparte de ese cambio de tendencia...?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: NO existe tal cambio de tendencia. La Plata es BAJISTA desde hace tiempo, vamos ya hace unos cuantos años de ello, y ha tenido rebotes puntuales que últimamente sólo han podido ir un poco más allá de los 18,5, de manera que ha iniciado ese nuevo tramo a la baja en que ahora está inmerso... Y lo único en lo que podemos especular es qué sucederá en esos 15,80/82 que hemos dado paketazo y menda lerenda. Es muy posible que rebote ahí o antes, vete a saber...

¿Motivos? Las "fuerzas" del mercado y ahí puedes "interpretar" lo que quieras y en función de la información que manejes, pero el pasado jueves 4.700 toneladas de Plata se vendieron en... ¡2 horas! y ese día se negociaron en el Comex 14.000 Toneladas de Plata "papel". Así que la Plata lo tiene muy difícil, pero el día que ESTALLE NO la podrán parar y eso ya ha sucedido en dos ocasiones en tiempos modernos, por tanto cuestión de Paciencia... y a estos precios es COMPRA CLARA, al menos para mí.

Y añadiré que para mí la Plata NO volverá a ser ALCISTA hasta que supere con fuerte volumen los $23,463...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (7 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: NO existe tal cambio de tendencia. La Plata es BAJISTA desde hace tiempo, vamos ya hace unos cuantos años de ello, y ha tenido rebotes puntuales que últimamente sólo han podido ir un poco más allá de los 18,5, de manera que ha iniciado ese nuevo tramo a la baja en que ahora está inmerso... Y lo único en lo que podemos especular es qué sucederá en esos 15,80/82 que hemos dado paketazo y menda lerenda. Es muy posible que rebote ahí o antes, vete a saber...
> 
> ¿Motivos? Las "fuerzas" del mercado y ahí puedes "interpretar" lo que quieras y en función de la información que manejes, pero el pasado jueves 4.700 toneladas de Plata se vendieron en... ¡2 horas! y ese día se negociaron en el Comex 14.000 Toneladas de Plata "papel". Así que la Plata lo tiene muy difícil, pero el día que ESTALLE NO la podrán parar y eso ya ha sucedido en dos ocasiones en tiempos modernos, por tanto cuestión de Paciencia... y a estos precios es COMPRA CLARA, al menos para mí.
> 
> ...



Esto nos viene bien a los "metaleros", porque poquito a poquito vamos acumulando alguna que otra onza mas a buenos precios :XX: y si se tira una temporada asi mejor. Tu sabes de sobra y yo que los metales estan intervenidos y con muchos intereses creados, y siempre digo que el metal hay que tenerlo, no quiero los metales en " papel", y como dices bien el dia que explote esto no lo para ni S. Pedro :XX::XX:


----------



## frisch (7 May 2017)

Buenos días,

Os enlazo dos artículos, el primero lo hubiera podido escribir yo de la primera a la última línea.

Es de Juan Laborda.

¡Basta, ya es suficiente!

Y el segundo es sobre ciertas cosas sobre Corea del Norte que la mayoría (me incluyo) desconoce.

en inglés (el original)

What Corporate Media Never Tells You About North Korea.

en francés

Ce que vous ignorez sur la Corée du Nord - Wikistrike 

Entre algunas de las cosas que se dicen es que la Guerra de Corea nunca tuvo un final oficial, y que ésta es una de las reivindicaciones de Corea del Norte. La razón por la que no hubo ese final, es que, en ese caso, el País sin Nombre no hubiese tenido base jurídica para ocupar con sus bases Corea del Sur.


----------



## kikepm (7 May 2017)

Hola,

Pues yo estoy esperando que la plata siga bajando, cuanto más mejor, y a la primera señal de rebote, una hermosa vela verde, grande y con amplia cola inferior en TF semanal, pienso petar la saca.

Ahora, una cuestión práctica Fernando o a quien me pueda aconsejar. Normalmente he comprado al andorrano, en Coininvest o Silver to go, pero he visto que los estonios celticgold.eu tienen precios aún más ajustados. ¿Son de fiar y siendo de la UE no habrá problemas de aduana?

Un saludo y mil gracias por todo


----------



## fff (7 May 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> pero he visto que los estonios celticgold.eu tienen precios aún más ajustados. ¿Son de fiar y siendo de la UE no habrá problemas de aduana?



Ni te lo plantees... la tranquilidad no tiene precio...


----------



## timi (7 May 2017)

hoy cavando las patatas he escuchado este popcast , que sirve para aportar mas información a lo que comenta frisch.

El ruido de sables - Economía Directa/Radioactividad 25-4-2017 en Economia directa en mp3(26/04 a las 08:07:09) 01:14:26 18346514 - iVoox

también dejo este otro ,,,,, tengo muchas patatas plantadas :o,,,,,, sobre bitcoin y seguridad informática que es muy interesante

¿Está seguro el dinero en internet? - Economía Directa 28-4-2017 en Economia directa en mp3(28/04 a las 08:12:20) 01:35:20 18387880 - iVoox

estoy como tu kikepm , esperare unos días , pero no tardare mucho en aumentar la saca
este es mi proveedor y sin el nada me falta ,,,,, en plata.
Monedas de plata - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle
lastima que últimamente no tenga oro.:S

saludos y a disfrutar del domingo ,, yo lo dedicare a descansar la espalda


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Como te dice fff, ni te lo plantees... Conozco de gente que su experiencia con ellos ha sido muy mala. Los proveedores que citas entran dentro de los que se consideran "buenos".

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (7 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Como te dice fff, ni te lo plantees... Conozco de gente que su experiencia con ellos ha sido muy mala. Los proveedores que citas entran dentro de los que se consideran "buenos".
> 
> Saludos.



¿Fernando hablas de la plata física o contratos? Dispongo de plata, pero al fin y al cabo lo que estoy haciendo ahora es que estoy reflexionando si venderla ya o no sé si esperarme a cómo tu has dicho ,es decir, esperarme a que rebote de nuevo cuando llegue a mínimos. Ya que la plata por lo visto tiene demasiada volatilidad y no es un valor muy seguro que digamos...


----------



## frisch (7 May 2017)

Ya sabéis que yo de oro y plata no entiendo nada, tampoco de acciones, ni de análisis técnico, de fundamental un poco más porque, lo fundamental no deja de acercarse un poco más a la realidad y, ahí, pues como que sí entiendo algo.

Hoy escuchando a un comentarista (os pongo el enlace) sobre hasta dónde puede bajar la plata (él dice que sobre los 15 e incluso un poco más abajo) he entendido, una vez más, que esto de la plata y del oro está manipulado.

Las razones se han expuesto en este hilo tropecientas veces pero quería hacer un pequeño resumen literario de las mismas:

1. Todo el mundo tiene algo de oro o de plata, aunque sólo fuese el anillo de bodas o la cadenita del bautismo o los pendientes que nos regaló aquel novio tan majo con el que al final no nos casamos, y lo, más importante, los considera un bien precioso. De hecho, a menudo se guardan en un estuche de cuero que se abre de tanto en cuando, no para saber si siguen ahí, sino por verlo.

2. Todos los ricos mandamases del mundo tienen y siguen comprando oro y plata. De hecho, los mayores detentores de esos metales, por goleada, son ellos.

3. Ellos manipulan el precio del oro y la plata porque saben que llegado el momento fatídico (si llega), su Van Gogh o Picasso, ni qué decir su Tapiès o Warhol o cualquiera de los artistos (no hay errata) contemporáneos valorados por la Galería Christie's en 30 millones de euros, va a tener que quedarse en casa por falta de comprador, en caso de querer venderlo.

4. Ellos saben que en el imaginario de todo quisque llegado el momento del cataclismo, o por decirlo de una manera menos apocalíptica, el momento de la extrema necesidad, el medio de intercambio para comprar qué comer todavía seguirá siendo el vil metal precioso.

Conclusión:

Los metales preciosos no son un producto de especulación (aunque ellos hayan inventado el papel oro, por cierto serían capaces de reinventar el papel confeti) no son un producto de especulación porque "ellos" están continuamente especulando con ellos, son ese pequeño refugio que puede sacarle a uno de más de un apuro llegado el momento, que esperemos no llegue, pero que por lo que uno sabe de Historia, siempre ha llegado y ha vuelto a llegar.

Un saludo.

P.S. Sigo apostando por los garbanzos y, a más corto plazo, por las patatas de Timi.



El enlace:

How Low Will Silver Go? « SGTreport


----------



## bondiappcc (7 May 2017)

¿Alguien se arriesga a pronosticar si el resultado de las elecciones en Francia influirán, aunque sea poco tiempo, en la cotitzación del oro y la plata?


----------



## frisch (7 May 2017)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Alguien se arriesga a pronosticar si el resultado de las elecciones en Francia influirán, aunque sea poco tiempo, en la cotitzación del oro y la plata?



Vamos a ver ¿tú qué resultado esperas de las elecciones de Francia?

¿Algo diferente a Macron?


----------



## bondiappcc (7 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Vamos a ver ¿tú qué resultado esperas de las elecciones de Francia?
> 
> ¿Algo diferente a Macron?



Pues no. 

Todo lo que leo y oigo es que Macron ganará.

Pero pregunto a los que tenéis más idea de política y dinero de metal si el resultado harà que durante unas horas o días las cotizaciones vayan para arriba o para abajo.


----------



## kikepm (7 May 2017)

timi dijo:


> estoy como tu kikepm , esperare unos días , pero no tardare mucho en aumentar la saca



No se, yo tengo la sensación de que un rebote ahora puede ser un gran momento de compra. Mismamente si hoy gana LE Pen, doy orden de compra lo antes posible.


----------



## frisch (7 May 2017)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Todo lo que leo y oigo es que Macron ganará.
> 
> Pero pregunto a los que tenéis más idea de política y dinero de metal si el resultado harà que durante unas horas o días las cotizaciones vayan para arriba o para abajo.



Por supuesto que Macron va a ganar, en cuyo caso la cotización de los metales seguirá a la baja. Macron es un férreo defensor de la Industria Papelera.

Si por un milagro, tipo la aparición de la Virgen Fátima, Marine ganase , la cotización de los metales también seguirá a la baja porque, en resumidas cuentas, también hace parte de la Industria Papelera.

No compres oro y plata por especular, cómpralo por que tienes papeles para comprarlo y porque estás convencido de que quizás (ojalá no) un día puedas necesitarlo. El momento de comprarlo, la verdad, con las fluctuaciones que hay en ese mercado, creo que es el chocolate del loro.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 May 2017)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Alguien se arriesga a pronosticar si el resultado de las elecciones en Francia influirán, aunque sea poco tiempo, en la cotitzación del oro y la plata?



Con credibilidad negativa y malísima reputación preveyendo contra la realidad.. ahí va mi vaticino

fuerte subida la semana entrante, al menos hasta el miércoles. El viernes pasado las mineras subieron mucho, algo muy extraño siendo viernes, ya que se trata de día de recogida de beneficios, cumplen opciones semanales y además va asociado a que el lunes siguiente al viernes, si estamos en canal de descenso con el oro, estadísticamente, es de fuerte bajada.


----------



## frisch (7 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Por supuesto que Macron va a ganar, en cuyo caso la cotización de los metales seguirá a la baja. Macron es un férreo defensor de la Industria Papelera.
> 
> Si por un milagro, tipo la aparición de la Virgen Fátima, Marine ganase , la cotización de los metales también seguirá a la baja porque, en resumidas cuentas, también hace parte de la Industria Papelera.
> 
> ...



______________________

Edito

Acabo de leer, ahora a las 20h10 minutos que el de la Industria Papelera Emmanuel Macron ha ganado a la Papelera Marine Le Pen por mayoría abrumadora.

Lo que no saben los franceses, en su mayoría, es que gana el Papel y pierden ellos.

Ellos, los votantes, siguen creyendo que hay vida tras votar en unas elecciones cuando, en realidad, existe vida cuando la mayoría de los votantes no voten.

Antes se decía que si no votabas, no te podías quejar.

Han llegado los tiempos en que la cosa es al revés: si votas, no te quejes luego de que te estafen.

¡Los votaste tú!

Vive la République!


----------



## WARNIG (7 May 2017)

rusia y chinaA cada quien su interpretación de los primeros 100 días tectónicos del deslactosado Trump.

Mas allá de que la economía de EU –que no su Bolsa– tuvo su peor crecimiento de los pasados tres años en el primer trimestre del atribulado Trump –quien paradójicamente huye bélicamente hacia delante en los tres frentes de Siria/Afganistán/Norcorea–, desde el punto de vista geoestratégico no consiguió resquebrajar la alianza estratégica entre Rusia y China, como festejó alucinantemente su consejero de Seguridad Nacional Gral. H.R. MacMaster.

A los 100 días exactos (hora de Pekín), el canciller chino Wang Yi rechazó en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la panoplia de sanciones de EU contra Norcorea y contó con el respaldo de Rusia, que desechó la retórica bélica de EU, cuando, a mi juicio, Trump se encajonó con su bluff.

Con Rusia y China no está funcionando la teoría del loco de Trump y Kissinger.Si el objetivo primordial de Trump es resquebrajar la alianza de Rusia y China, pues ha fallado con uno de los eslabones sólidos entre Moscú y Pekín: su proyecto aurífero. Spútnik enuncia que “Rusia y China crearán un mercado del oro, lejos del dólar” y cita a F. William Engdahl, quien aduce que la Reserva Federal y el Banco de Inglaterra manipulan en forma clandestina el precio del oro con el fin de preservar el papel del dólar como la única divisa de reserva mundial.

Desde mayo de 2015, Pekín estableció un fondo estatal (sic) de inversiones con el fin de apuntalar el papel de China en el mercado global del oro con el sugerente nombre de Fondo Oro de la Ruta de la Seda, que invertirá en proyectos mineros y apuntalará las divisas de los países anfitriones con el metal amarillo.

El fondo chino tiene también como objetivo explorar las reservas de oro en la región de Magadan (Rusia) cuando tres miembros de los BRICS son de los siete principales productores de oro.

Más allá del insano mercantilismo y el procaz proteccionismo, ya no se diga el vulgar financierismo, se vislumbra que la conectividad de la nueva ruta de la seda china con la Unión Económica Euroasiática apuntalada por Rusia epitomiza el sistema nervioso central del nuevo orden global protegido con sus bombas nucleares.

Desde marzo de 2016, Kazajstán, sin salida al mar, y que cada día toma mayor relieve como bisagra centroasiática entre Rusia y China –miembro simultáneo del Grupo de Shanghái, la Unión Económica Euroasiática y el megabanco AIIB–, inició charlas con la plaza de Shanghai Gold Exchange para el intercambio del oro.

El metal amarillo significa el puntal de la nueva ruta de la seda: proyecto geoestratégico/geoeconómico de China para evadir a lo largo de Eurasia la asfixia marítima de EU.

Los bancos centrales de Kazajstán y China “son los más agresivos compradores de oro en el mundo” e, inclusive, se maneja sotto voce que el banco central de China ha comprado en forma significativa más oro de lo que deja entrever.

A mi juicio, el verdadero día del advenimiento del nuevo orden mundial tripolar será cuando China y Rusia pongan sobre la mesa sus cuantiosas reservas de oro, que significará la sepultura del dólar.

China y Rusia se posicionan en forma prudente y gradual para erigir el nuevo sistema monetario mundial en el que el dólar cese su función parasitaria hegemónica que le procura, según analistas chinos, 9.36% del PIB global debido a su laxa impresión de billetes verdes.

Sin mucho ruido, Pekín lanzó desde octubre de 2015 el Sistema Internacional de Pagos de China (CIPS, por sus siglas en inglés), al unísono de la aceptación del yuan (divisa china) como parte de los derechos especiales de giro (divisa virtual del FMI). Se vislumbra que el CIPS chino se convierta en un notable competidor del SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication), que domina EU.

Por su parte, Rusia, en medio de tantas sanciones asfixiantes de EU/OTAN/Unión Europea, se alista a desconectarse del SWIFT, cuando el banco central ruso ha cambiado en los cajeros automáticos de retiro cash (ATM) el sistema de pagos de las tarjetas Visa y Mastercard por el MIR, nuevo sistema de pagos doméstico.

Sergey Shvetsov, primer vicegobernador del Banco Central ruso, anunció que no solamente las plazas comerciales auríferas de Shanghái y Moscú comerciarán con oro, sino que, también el resto de los tres países de los BRICS serán invitados a ello.

Ni en Rusia ni en China desean repetir la opresiva vivencia monetarista de Irán que sufrió una paliza con las sanciones de cuatro años al ser exorcizado del sistema SWIFT.

Más allá de la complementariedad militar entre Rusia y China, Pepe Escobar (PE) arguye que Washington está aterrorizado (sic) por el acuerdo progresivo (sic) de Moscú y Pekín para “sustituir el estatuto de reserva del dólar por un sistema basado en el oro”.

UnionPay, con sede en Shanghái, es la mayor organización de pagos de tarjetas de crédito en el mundo, antes de Visa y Mastercard PE señala que UnionPay funciona a lo largo de Asia y ha sido adoptado en forma entusiasta por HSBC (¡súper-sic!).

El portal SCMP, de Hong Kong, comenta que Moscú y Pekín unen sus fuerzas para rebasar al dólar en el mercado monetario mundial: el Banco Central ruso acaba de abrir su primera oficina foránea en Pekín el pasado marzo como un pequeño primer paso hacia delante, mientras Rusia se prepara a lanzar sus primeros bonos de empréstito federal denominados en yuan chino, lo que tiene como intención desbancar al dólar.

Ya el Banco Central de China había nombrado a su banco ICBC como el liquidador de su divisa yuan en la plaza de Moscú.

Russia Insider pregunta si China obligará a los sauditas a deshacerse del dólar cuando “el Este es la mayor amenaza al petrodólar y Arabia Saudita (AS) está ya contemplando el comercio de su petróleo en yuanes”. ¿Se atreverá AS?

Según Andrew Brennan (AB), de Asia Times, “el lento entrelazamiento con AS complementa (¡súper-sic!) la alianza entre Moscú y Pekín”: Hoy Rusia es el principal socio petrolero de China y acepta yuanes en lugar de petrodólares.

Existe una notable etnicidad pecuniaria entre varios países del Medio Oriente y su proclividad ancestral por el oro.

Desde inicios del 2016, Irán e India comercian sus tratativas en gas/petróleo con las rupias de India, en lugar del petrodólar.
Irán saltó las sanciones monetarias impuestas por el SWIFT en su venta de hidrocarburos a India mediante el pago con oro y la intermediación de Turquía que, a juicio de AB, se está convirtiendo en el intermediario de pagos con oro en Asia: el triangulo Irán/India/Turquía.

¡Las geofinanzas en acción cuando la riqueza de las naciones se traslada de Occidente a Oriente”!

¿Podrán China y Rusia romper la hegemonía global del dólar? | Cubadebate


----------



## Orooo (7 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Ellos, los votantes, siguen creyendo que hay vida tras votar en unas elecciones cuando, en realidad, existe vida cuando la mayoría de los votantes no voten.
> 
> Antes se decía que si no votabas, no te podías quejar.
> 
> ...





Pienso exactamente igual. Es todo una farsa.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Creo que frisch te ha hecho un post que no tiene desperdicio y que es fiel a la "filosofía" que tenemos los "metaleros" que andamos por este hilo. Sólo te diré una cosa: la Plata FÍSICA es para GUARDAR y OLVIDARSE de ella. Si quieres ESPECULAR usa el "papel" y que una vez usado tiene la misma utilidad que el que usamos en el WC... En fin, NUNCA compares los dos "productos": el FÍSICO y que POSEES con el "papel" que va asociado a otro "papel" y a unas "promesas" que tradicionalmente NO suelen cumplirse en el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (7 May 2017)

Yo no me he esperado más; Sé que está bajista y tal, pero esta semana he cargado 30 onzas bullion de plata más. (Además, con el premium y el IVA de las monedas de plata en Europa, no sé si hay mucha diferencia en comprarlas a medio euro más baratas cuando la intención es guardarlas y en caso de venderlas tienen que recuperar mucho más que el oro físico para hacer algo de beneficio).

Además, con las bolsas americanas marcando máximos cada dos por tres, no sé si durarán estos descuentos mucho tiempo más.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2017)

Hola, Nuts: Teniendo en cuenta que el Oro está a un precio muy DEPRIMIDO... el ratio actual Oro vs Plata anda en torno a 1:75... Por consiguiente, COMPRA CLARA, aunque desconozco qué impacto inicial tendrá en los MPs el triunfo de Macron. Sin embargo, entiendo que si no vamos a comprar grandes cantidades, la Plata está en "precio" e imagino que yo también acabaré añadiendo un poco más a la que tengo y a ver si me "ayudan" también tirando un poco más el precio del Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (7 May 2017)

Otro factor para esperar a mañana lunes, es que igual el Euro se aprecia respecto al Dólar y sale un poco más barato comprar MP.

En este momento está subiendo tímidamente.


----------



## kikepm (8 May 2017)

A mi me parece evidente que el oro y la plata van a bajar mucho esta semana, probablemente varias semanas más.

Creo que es fundamental esperar al rebote para comprar más monedas con el mismo dinero.


----------



## Nuts (8 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Nuts: Teniendo en cuenta que el Oro está a un precio muy DEPRIMIDO... el ratio actual Oro vs Plata anda en torno a 1:75... Por consiguiente, COMPRA CLARA, aunque desconozco qué impacto inicial tendrá en los MPs el triunfo de Macron. Sin embargo, entiendo que si no vamos a comprar grandes cantidades, la Plata está en "precio" e imagino que yo también acabaré añadiendo un poco más a la que tengo y a ver si me "ayudan" también tirando un poco más el precio del Oro...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues sí que tengo intención de comprar más, especialmente de plata, pero probablemente tambien oro. El resto de plata que tengo es comprada a precios muy similares a los actuales; el oro a algo mejor, a unos 1000 euros la onza. Pero tengo muy poco, muy lejos del 5-10% del total de los ahorros incluyendo activos que suelen recomendar. Y si baja algo más, mejor; más cargo. En el hipotético caso que bajaran mucho, dudo que aguantaran mucho tiempo por ejemplo con la plata a 13 euros y el oro a 800 sin volver a subir.

Y sinceramente, cada vez estoy más cómodo teniendo MP físicos a buen recaudo y más si les comparo con unos cuantos billetes o los dígitos de una cuenta corriente o de un fondo de inversión, especialmente conociendo la experiencia griega, argentina o Chipriota. Que tambien que hay que tener, pero es una seguridad más.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# kikepm: Estacionalmente NO estamos en el mejor momento en el Oro y tampoco en la Plata, pero tampoco en el PEOR... Quizás, sea la Plata la que más incertidumbre cree y el Oro puede caer un poco por debajo de los $1200, pero poco más, al menos eso es lo que pienso en estos momentos.

# Nut: NO "veo" esos $800 en el Oro... Fíjate dónde está éste, a pesar de la tremenda subida experimentada por las Bolsas y eso es muy "indicativo". Y la Plata SIEMPRE es un "misterio" lo que va a hacer o adónde pueden "dirigirla"... En cualquier caso, pienso que pronto saldremos de dudas al respecto, aunque os indico un detalle que estoy vigilando muy detenidamente: el ratio actual como ya he comentado anteriormente, está en 1:75, pero aproximándose a los 1:84,5 que marcó durante la Crisis financiera de 2008...

Y SÍ, yo NO soy "excluyente" y hay que tener un "poco" de todo aquello que nos dé "confianza" y ese ya es un terreno muy personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 May 2017)

WARNIG dijo:


> rusia y chinaA cada quien su interpretación de los primeros 100 días tectónicos del deslactosado Trump.
> 
> Mas allá de que la economía de EU –que no su Bolsa– tuvo su peor crecimiento de los pasados tres años en el primer trimestre del atribulado Trump –quien paradójicamente huye bélicamente hacia delante en los tres frentes de Siria/Afganistán/Norcorea–, desde el punto de vista geoestratégico no consiguió resquebrajar la alianza estratégica entre Rusia y China, como festejó alucinantemente su consejero de Seguridad Nacional Gral. H.R. MacMaster.
> 
> ...



Y si va ocurriendo todo esto, no pondría EEUU el arma nuclear encima de la mesa? EEUU no puede prescindir del papel hegemónico del dólar sin que su economía se hunda y con ella su poder militar. Aparte del colapso social y político que esto supondría, cuando un ejército que dispone de armas muy potentes ha sido derrotado sin utilizarlas? 

El detonante puede ser el más nimio y en cualquier momento, nada más hay que ver como estalló la I guerra mundial. 

En ese caso el oro y la plata solo serían aprovechados por los mutantes saqueadores de tumbas que lo extraerán de entre vuestros huesos, como hicieron en pompeya y herculano.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Yo ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que NO veo viable que EE.UU. entre en "vereda" por las "malas" o que ponga en riesgo su supremacía como la principal potencia mundial. De todas formas, el riesgo de confrontación bélica a gran escala se está acentuando cada vez más y, efectivamente, hay muchos "paralelismos" entre hoy y los desencadenantes de la I Guerra Mundial...

Bueno, yo no creo que quedarán muchos "mutantes" en el caso de que la situación mundial llegará a su máximo extremismo, pero entiendo que los MPs los tenemos en previsión de otro tipo de acontecimientos y no cabe duda de que ya "fritos" de poco nos servirían. En cualquier caso, de momento, mejor tenerlos que no tenerlos...

Y dejo esto sobre la deriva en la que se encuentra el Imperio... y eso es sencillamente PREOCUPANTE: cualquier IMBÉCIL podría encender la "mecha"...

- Los EE.UU. y el síndrome del autismo de la Gran Potencia

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (8 May 2017)

He escrito este post en un blog que llevo con mi hermano.

Es mi visión de la situación mundial en la actualidad y pienso escribir a continuación un corolario donde explicare por que la plata /y el oro) es la mejor inversión para "defendernos" de esta situación.

Matrix.Vivimos en un mundo virtual. | Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10.

Espero que os guste.

Saludos.

PD. Si he contravenido alguna norma por colgar aquí este mensaje, el administrador puede ejecutarlo.


----------



## Bohemian (8 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y si va ocurriendo todo esto, no pondría EEUU el arma nuclear encima de la mesa? EEUU no puede prescindir del papel hegemónico del dólar sin que su economía se hunda y con ella su poder militar. Aparte del colapso social y político que esto supondría, cuando un ejército que dispone de armas muy potentes ha sido derrotado sin utilizarlas?
> 
> El detonante puede ser el más nimio y en cualquier momento, nada más hay que ver como estalló la I guerra mundial.
> 
> En ese caso el oro y la plata solo serían aprovechados por los mutantes saqueadores de tumbas que lo extraerán de entre vuestros huesos, como hicieron en pompeya y herculano.



El otro día leyendo a Ignacio Crespo uno de sus libros acerca de la economía de éste año y dice que el dólar acabará perdiendo fuerza debido a que la FED está realizando demasiados QE y a día de hoy están insuflando el nuevo QE3 si bien creo recordar, lo cuál eso hará que el dólar valga sólo para limpiarse el culo. El dólar comparado con el de su primera impresión es de 1:20 al actual, así que imaginate, un dolar equivalia a 20 dólares de ahora, imaginaos lo que se ha llegado a depreciar el papel moneda del dólar.

¿Creéis que si ocurre otra supuesta guerra habrá otra ley roosveliana de quitar el oro a todo aquél que tenga un par de onzas? Además de que el dólar ya no podrá comprar nada, pues con el oro/plata podrían comprar a un buen sector del ejército de EE.UU. 

¿Cuando dará su último adiós el dólar con su lucha hegemónica contra el euro y otras monedas cómo el yuan, libra, etc..?

PD: Fernando, sabemos que si eso ocurre, el oro se va a disparar muchísimo más, es una buena época(ahora y siempre) de comprar oro? Lo digo porque un colapso económico será brutal si cae el dólar y repercutirá a todas las economías occidentales, es decir, efecto domino. Si cae el dólar, caerá todas las monedas que estén ligadas al dólar.


----------



## Orooo (8 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Creéis que si ocurre otra supuesta guerra habrá otra ley roosveliana de quitar el oro a todo aquél que tenga un par de onzas? Además de que el dólar ya no podrá comprar nada, pues con el oro/plata podrían comprar a un buen sector del ejército de EE.UU.




No me imagino de que manera podrian quitar el oro.
Cuando eso paso habia mucha ignorancia, y mucha gente "picaria" y entregaria el oro.
Hoy en dia de la manera que fluye la informacion solo se me ocurre que el oro suba una barbaridad, pongamos 8000$ la onza y la gente que lo posea vaya corriendo a los bancos a cambiarlo por papeles de colores. Cuando haya pasado un tiempo y tengan suficiente, esos papeles de colores valdran mucho menos y el oro aun mas (quizas con un cambio de moneda) y la gente se arrepentira de haberlos cambiado.
Es lo unico que se me ocurre de engañar aun mas a la gente y puedan recuperar oro.

Lo de ir casa por casa en plan pelicula y saqueando el oro lo veo imposible.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ....
> ¿Creéis que si ocurre otra supuesta guerra habrá otra ley roosveliana de quitar el oro a todo aquél que tenga un par de onzas?
> ....
> .



Este asunto se discutió en el foro ampliamente, - cuando era el III en lugar del actual IV-; a modo de dictamen se llegó a la conclusión de que si bien es cierto que los estados están más o menos informados de la posesión, a día de hoy es prácticamente imposible una opción de ese tipo; en el remoto supuesto de producirse se detallaron multitud de ejemplos de cómo podría sortearse ese escenario, desde la permeabilidad de las fronteras que permitirían la venta en otros territorios, hasta formulaciones químicas para producir cambios de estado del oro, pasando por abundancia de ejemplos de posibilidades.


----------



## veismuler (8 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Este asunto se discutió en el foro ampliamente, - cuando era el III en lugar del actual IV-; a modo de dictamen se llegó a la conclusión de que si bien es cierto que los estados están más o menos informados de la posesión, a día de hoy es prácticamente imposible una opción de ese tipo; en el remoto supuesto de producirse se detallaron multitud de ejemplos de cómo podría sortearse ese escenario, desde la permeabilidad de las fronteras que permitirían la venta en otros territorios, hasta formulaciones químicas para producir cambios de estado del oro, pasando por abundancia de ejemplos de posibilidades.



Charitazo enhorabuena¡¡¡
Has sido el único que has dicho antes que nadie que el oro subía y por lo menos ya lo está haciendo..ENHORABUENA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: La devaluación sufrida por el USD en el tiempo es de "libro" y es algo muy simple de comprobar y ha constituido un tema muy recurrente en este hilo. Evidentemente, si el USD se va a la MIERDA, pues poco quedará por "rascar" y que siga teniendo la consideración de "valor refugio"... ¿Por qué? Simple: el concepto CLARO que existe detrás de un "valor" considerado como "refugio" es que INTRÍNSICAMENTE sirve para algo porque es REAL y ahí nos encontramos con las "legumbres" del amigo frisch y los MPs...

Bohemian, el Oro es el valor "refugio" por EXCELENCIA en cuanto a su consideración como "Dinero": tiene la ventaja de su liquidez y es aceptado como "moneda" en cualquier situación "extrema". Y en el caso de Colapso o Desastre "X" seguiría cumpliendo con su cometido histórico de preservación de Patrimonio e incluso añadiendo un importante "plus"...

Y, además, sabemos que el Oro está nominado en USD y cuando éste cae de precio, el Oro acostumbra a subir... Así que ya te puedes imaginar lo que podría suceder en el caso de que se diera el colapso del USD.

Saludos.

Edito: Y esta pasada madrugada decidí añadir unas cuantas Onzas de Plata al "Cofre"...)


----------



## frisch (8 May 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Os pongo el enlace a un artículo sobre el resultado de las elecciones francesas que me parece muy interesante. Además está bien escrito y se lee con fluidez.

Dicen que en Francia ha perdido el fascismo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2017)

Hola, frisch: Interesante e inteligente artículo y cuya aportación te agradezco. Vamos, es que el artículo lo deja bien claro: Macron + Rothschild = NEOLIBERALISMO... Y NO hay más. Lo que está claro es que con estos "nuevos" líderes que están apareciendo se hace evidente que el mundo se está encaminando hacia el "precipicio" de forma acelerada y me recuerdan a los últimos emperadores del Imperio Romano de Occidente... con el resultado que todos conocemos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Os pongo el enlace a un artículo sobre el resultado de las elecciones francesas que me parece muy interesante. Además está bien escrito y se lee con fluidez.
> 
> Dicen que en Francia ha perdido el fascismo



Muy buen artículo. La supuesta izquierda de los sociólogos... y sociólogas, no me olvido, de la complutense está empantanada en los asuntos de género, raza y religión. Mientras tanto el debate eterno de la lucha de clases se ha pasado de moda hasta para la fagocitada IU de Garzón y sus proclamas sobre el amor. 

Llamar fascistas a la desesperada clase obrera occidental, que no entiende por qué debe disputarse el empleo y las ayudas sociales en igualdad de condiciones con el ejército de reserva traído del tercer mundo, eso sí que es fascismo. 

Mientras tanto la que antes llamaban casta, la antigua y la nueva, no cede un ápice de sus privilegios ni al borde del abismo y, encima, los que seguimos considerándonos trabajadores tenemos que soportar su superioridad moral y su desprecio clasista. 

El clasismo progre de la izquierda - YouTube


Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frisch (8 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Llamar fascistas a la desesperada clase obrera occidental, que no entiende por qué debe disputarse el empleo y las ayudas sociales en igualdad de condiciones *con el ejército de reserva traído del tercer mundo*, eso sí que es fascismo.
> 
> .../...



(las negritas son mías).

He de reconocer, por honestidad intelectual que durante tiempo, en este hilo, defendía el acogimiento de todos los migrantes que van llegando a Europa. También es cierto que no lo hacía con una actitud "buenista" sino humanista y conocedor de que, en realidad, había una manipulación por parte del Poder: crear el conflicto, traer a los migrantes y utilizarlos para pauperizar a los nacionales y crear situaciones de riesgo que luego "ellos", los del Poder, utilizan para continuar en su desenfrenada carrera por controlarlo todo (incluso las conciencias) convenciendo a la mayoría de que ello es justo y necesario.

¡Mentira!


Considero desgarrador (insisto en el término) la situación a la que nos han llevado y les han llevado a los migrantes.

Vivimos una época de manipulación de las conciencias como jamás vivida de forma tan generalizada en la Historia del mundo, gracias, en gran parte, a la fabulosa capacidad de comunicarse de la que ¿disfrutamos?.

Soy muy pesimista y la única respuesta que se me ocurre se resume a:

1. No caer en la trampa de los que achacan todos nuestros males al "extranjero" (puestos a ahondar en la idea, igual de extranjeros considero a los alemanes o españoles o lo que fuese que van de turismo a, por ejemplo, Grecia, que escuchan una canción griega que les emociona y de la que no entienden ni una sola palabra, cuando, en realidad, la canción habla de lo mal que lo están pasando).

2. Denunciar al causante del desgarramiento tratando de no matar al mensajero.

3. Actuar, ante el caso concreto, en conciencia.


Soy pesimista porque creo, desafortunadamente, que la solución no se puede llevar a cabo colectivamente y menos mediante y en el sistema político en el que vivimos en Occidente. Éste ya está muy maleado. ¡Ganó la Mafia! No en el sentido de un tío con gafas de sol aunque esté nublado o sea de noche, sino en el de "si quieres un favor, me debes cuando menos, dos favores, y además, el único que te puedo hacer el favor: Soy Yo.

Nos queda, la labor de la hormiguita, cada uno en lo que quiera y pueda (probablemente, en gran medida, fuera de todo esquema organizativo y de organización).



Un saludo.

frisch


----------



## Kovaliov (8 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> (las negritas son mías).
> 
> He de reconocer, por honestidad intelectual que durante tiempo, en este hilo, defendía el acogimiento de todos los migrantes que van llegando a Europa. También es cierto que no lo hacía con una actitud "buenista" sino humanista y conocedor de que, en realidad, había una manipulación por parte del Poder: crear el conflicto, traer a los migrantes y utilizarlos para pauperizar a los nacionales y crear situaciones de riesgo que luego "ellos", los del Poder, utilizan para continuar en su desenfrenada carrera por controlarlo todo (incluso las conciencias) convenciendo a la mayoría de que ello es justo y necesario.
> 
> ...



Una cosa son los refugiados de guerra y el derecho de asilo, que son provisionales por definición y deben respetarse (una creación europea, por cierto, y si no vete a ver el derecho de asilo que ofrecen Arabia Saudí o los Emiratos Árabes), y otra es que se reciba al personal indiscriminadamente en un país donde la gente lo está pasando muy mal y que nunca bajó de los cuatro millones de parados ni en el mejor momento.

Seis millones de parados, por creer las cifras oficiales, y seis millones de inmigrantes casan mal. Inmigrantes sin residencia ni permiso de trabajo cobrando ayudas sociales; regularizar y dar una paga a los vendedores de productos piratas de las Ramblas que incumplen las leyes y compiten con comerciantes que pagan impuestos; inmigrantes mendigando por las calles que no saben ni hablar español ¿como y cuando se integrarán?¿qué pueden ofrecer a una sociedad donde ingenieros superiores sueñan con entrar en Mercadona? 

El problema del tercer mundo se arregla, si tiene arreglo, con más justicia y equidad en el comercio internacional y no trayéndolos a todos aquí, obligándolos a arriesgar la vida en el Mediterráneo, muriendo por miles, mujeres y niños a la intemperie, cuando es sabido que la mayoría de inmigrantes ilegales entran por los aeropuertos con visado de turista.

Sencilla explicación del problema de la migración y la pobreza - YouTube

Si un país no tiene derecho a controlar sus fronteras ¿donde queda su soberanía, para qué se elaboran leyes? ¿Porque Rumanía pertenezca a Schengen tenemos que soportar las mafias gitanas que se dedican a pedir a las puertas de los supermercados y deben entregar sus ganancias al recaudador que se ve todas las mañanas con una riñonera haciendo la ronda, que luego envia el dinero para que el capo se construya una casa con escaleras de mármol?

Rumanía: El pueblo de los palacios gitanos

Australia y Nueva Zelanda tienen una política de inmigración razonable y no hay pateras con gente ahogándose a miles en los estrechos del sudeste asiático. Esas son vidas que se salvan. Lo nuestro es la tercermundialización de las sociedades occidentales y lo pagan los más pobres y desfavorecidos de entre ellas.


----------



## frisch (8 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Una cosa son los refugiados de guerra y el derecho de asilo, que son provisionales por definición y deben respetarse (una creación europea, por cierto, y si no vete a ver el derecho de asilo que ofrecen Arabia Saudí o los Emiratos Árabes), y otra es que se reciba al personal indiscriminadamente en un país donde la gente lo está pasando muy mal y que nunca bajó de los cuatro millones de parados ni en el mejor momento.
> 
> .../...



Vaya, está claro que tengo que volver a la escuela. No sé expresarme (lo digo en serio).

Precisamente, comienzo mi comentario diciendo que, por honestidad intelectual, hago un mea culpa, al haber defendido en este hilo, no por "buenismo", sino por humanismo la acogida incondicional de los migrantes.

Sin embargo, más allá de las cifras, de las mentiras, tejemanejes, lavados de cerebro sería conveniente matar (en el sentido figurado) al causante de tamaño desaguisado, en vez de matar (en el sentido real) al mensajero.

Un saludo muy cordial Kovaliov.

frisch


----------



## Bohemian (8 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Una cosa son los refugiados de guerra y el derecho de asilo, que son provisionales por definición y deben respetarse (una creación europea, por cierto, y si no vete a ver el derecho de asilo que ofrecen Arabia Saudí o los Emiratos Árabes), y otra es que se reciba al personal indiscriminadamente en un país donde la gente lo está pasando muy mal y que nunca bajó de los cuatro millones de parados ni en el mejor momento.
> 
> Seis millones de parados, por creer las cifras oficiales, y seis millones de inmigrantes casan mal. Inmigrantes sin residencia ni permiso de trabajo cobrando ayudas sociales; regularizar y dar una paga a los vendedores de productos piratas de las Ramblas que incumplen las leyes y compiten con comerciantes que pagan impuestos; inmigrantes mendigando por las calles que no saben ni hablar español ¿como y cuando se integrarán?¿qué pueden ofrecer a una sociedad donde ingenieros superiores sueñan con entrar en Mercadona?
> 
> ...



En un principio Kovaliov, los lobbies europeos sea de la agricultura o tecnología deberían de dejar las leyes de políticas exteriores ajenas a la unión europea, es decir, dando acceso a matérias de otros orígenes a nuestros países. O lo que es lo mismo, que haya un libre mercado en todos los continentes y que cada uno compita a su manera. Así lo que forzaría a que éstos inmigrantes volviesen de nuevo a su respectivo país de orígen para mejorar las condiciones del suyo propio.

¿Por qué los lobbies europeos no quieren que África o zonas orientales puedan competir con Europa? Saben que habría competencia y por tanto ponen líderes dictadores socialistas con tal de frenar esa libre competencia. Entonces no habría esa sobreinmigración que estamos teniendo en la actualidad, que además repercute nuestra seguridad ya que vienen de culturas demasiado chocantes.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2017)

Cada vez más cerca colapso económico, social, monetario: caída de los precios de las materias primas; tasas de interés planas; escalada de las tensiones políticas en Corea del Norte y Siria, … y el oro y la plata han bajado un 5% y 12%, respectivamente, en las últimas tres semanas … esto escribía Andy Hoffman unas horas antes de conocerse los resultado de Le France, indicando que de idéntica forma que en el referéndum del BrExit y en la elección presidencial que llevó a Donald a la presidencia, han manipulado tirando el oro/plata para que ganara el candidato más cercano a sus intereses: Macron.

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10861102486H11690&redirect=False


----------



## Bohemian (9 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Cada vez más cerca colapso económico, social, monetario: caída de los precios de las materias primas; tasas de interés planas; escalada de las tensiones políticas en Corea del Norte y Siria, … y el oro y la plata han bajado un 5% y 12%, respectivamente, en las últimas tres semanas … esto escribía Andy Hoffman unas horas antes de conocerse los resultado de Le France, indicando que de idéntica forma que en el referéndum del BrExit y en la elección presidencial que llevó a Donald a la presidencia, han manipulado tirando el oro/plata para que ganara el candidato más cercano a sus intereses: Macron.
> 
> http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10861102486H11690&redirect=False



¿No me jodas? Si haces un análisis de chartismo histórico en gráfica sobre materias primas y sobre el Indice báltico seco acabas viendo que hay una estrecha relación con que las bajadas exponenciales de materias primas da lugar a una recesión o que el alto precio de las materias primas de lugar también a una recesión.

PD: Charizato, estamos abocados a una futura crisis, lo que no sé cual será la envergadura de ésta. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2017)

# Boheminan: De la Recesión provocada por la Crisis financiera de 2008 NUNCA se salió y seguimos inmersos en la MISMA y lo que viene es un recrudecimiento de la misma... Y los más "viejos" del hilo recordarán que escribí que se podía dar una "salida en falso" durante el período 2016-2017 y en eso estamos... pero "salir" de VERDAD no se salió en ningún momento.

La auténtica REALIDAD es que todo está cogido con "pinzas" y totalmente MANIPULADO... Y fijaros en el gráfico del último mes del Crudo y, en su momento, ya escribimos tanto paketazo como yo lo que podría "venir"... perooooo la naturaleza humana es codiciosa y se siguen inflando BURBUJAS que harán lo mismo que hacen SIEMPRE: ¡ESTALLAR!

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿No me jodas? Si haces un análisis de chartismo histórico en gráfica sobre materias primas y sobre el Indice báltico seco acabas viendo que hay una estrecha relación con que las bajadas exponenciales de materias primas da lugar a una recesión o que el alto precio de las materias primas de lugar también a una recesión.
> 
> PD: Charizato, estamos abocados a una futura crisis, lo que no sé cual será la envergadura de ésta. ¿Qué opinas?



Poco conozco, lo mío es el arte contemporáneo, pero si considero que el Baltic Dry Index es un referente importante de cómo está de mal la situación; añadiría a modo de curiosidad algo que Andy Hoffman escribía en el mismo texto enlazado; indica que una serie de artículos de Zero Hedge de este fin de semana explican el porqué de los recientes aumentos de los mercados de valores, respecto del NASDAQ comenta a diferencia del Dow Jones que la ponderación tiene que ver con la capitalización de mercado y que unas pocas acciones, pueden mover todo el índice.Dice que esto es exactamente lo que ha ocurrido;señalando que quien está detrás es la FED de forma encubierta y curiosamente el Banco Nacional de Suiza que compró un récord de acciones, 17 mil millones, en el primer trimestre de 2017.


----------



## timi (9 May 2017)

Dejo esto
Se acabó el impulso: cobre pierde todo lo ganado en el año - Diario Financiero


----------



## frisch (9 May 2017)

Para que os hagáis una idea del espíritu reinante en Francia

Tengo un amigo de la adolescencia, periodista francés muy conocido que se gana las habas en prensa mainstream, su mujer también es periodista, muy conocida, trabaja en televisión y en prensa mainstream, al que le envié ayer el enlace del artículo de Iniciativa Pública: "Dicen que en Francia ha perdido el fascismo".

Hoy me ha contestado (traduzco):

_"Ya me gustaría a mi que este tipo de artículo pudiese escribirse y publicarse en Francia. Somos muchos los que pensamos así pero no nos atrevemos a decirlo tan abiertamente porque nos asimilarían a la extrema derecha, cuando tú sabes que nada más lejos de ello: la policía que vigila el pensamiento acecha."_


Por deciros la verdad, no me esperaba a una contestación tan contundente e inquietante. Obviamente, no puedo dar detalles de la persona pero os aseguro que tanto él como ella, son personas conocidas por el francés medio que trabajan en periódicos que todo el mundo conoce (incluso aquí). Lo cual me hace pensar en el rápido deterioro que ha sufrido Francia en muy pocos años. No me refiero solo al deterioro económico sino a la tan cacareada Francia de las Libertades.

Nosotros en la Piel del Toro estamos acostumbrados a que nos pongan la mordaza. No es algo que finalmente nos sorprenda tanto. ¡¡¡ Pero en La République !!! 

Un saludo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2017)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, por aquí no hace tanto que nos IMPUSIERON una nueva "Ley" de Seguridad Ciudadana... ¿? Y no parece que ningún partido político la tenga en su "recuerdo"... Vamos, que vino para quedarse.

En fin, después a muchos se les hincha la boca hablando de los malos que son los "extremismos", ya sea el Fascismo u otros... perooooo hoy en día ¿hay alguna diferencia fuera del "disfraz"?

Y dejo esto...más que nada para seguir "recordando"...

Los siete derechos fundamentales que limita la 'Ley Mordaza'

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> En fin, después a muchos se les hincha la boca hablando de los malos que son los "extremismos", ya sea el Fascismo u otros... perooooo hoy en día ¿hay alguna diferencia fuera del "disfraz"?
> 
> ...



Ninguna.

"El hábito no hace al monje".


----------



## nekcab (9 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> En fin, después a muchos se les hincha la boca hablando de los malos que son los "extremismos", ya sea el Fascismo u otros... perooooo hoy en día ¿hay alguna diferencia fuera del "disfraz"?
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando:

Tú que trabajas en el mundillo de la seguridad, me gustaría tu opinión profesional en cuanto a que puntos te resultan más polémicos (imagino que todos, ya) de la ya parece difunta Ley Mordaza. Los que en tu experiencia profesional te hacen saltar todas las alarmas, y si detallas algún intríngulis legal de dichos puntos más polémicos, y así todos nos hacemos una idea del porqué.

Si tienes tiempo y ganas... of course


----------



## Charizato21 (9 May 2017)

Leo algo sumamente interesante, escribe hoy Andy Hoffman: 

... Barrick y Newmont, los dos mayores productores de oro del mundo, tienen, con diferencia, el costo más bajo de producción de toda la industria de la producción - que, en 2016, fue de aproximadamente $ 1.150 / oz.







http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10866593554H11690&redirect=False

ergo el cartel no podrá tirar mucho más abajo

Recomienda el siguiente artículo Publicado: Lunes 8 de mayo de 2017:
The Traitors Abetting the Deep State's Dirty, Dying War on Gold

El artículo es sumamente interesante, se detallan las tácticas para tirar el oro, os las pego aquí (directamente de un traductor online)


1) atacar forma aleatoria e impredecible del precio del oro en los mercados de futuros, produciendo grandes señales falsas de precios, pérdidas de los inversores, y un espíritu generalizado de incertidumbre de los precios, el peligro y la preocupación; con el tiempo, hacen existentes y futuros inversores ven el mercado como un casino corrupto manipulado en contra de ellos, haciendo que capitular y abandonar el terreno; 
2) Emplear los, encubiertas “operaciones psicológicas Negro” (PsyOps) métodos más avanzados y personalizados para el sector financiero por la División de Guerra Psicológica de la CIA, la Reserva Federal, el Tesoro, el BCE y el BIS, para destruir el sentimiento de oro en el oeste . Como parte de esta campaña, utilice la corriente financiera de Medios (MFM) para llevar a cabo una campaña de propaganda continua denigración de oro en todos los aspectos, la destrucción de interés en ella; 
3) exagerar Fraudulentamente tenencias oficiales para crear la ilusión de proyección masiva de suministro; 
4) Esterilizar fondos de inversión orientándolos en proxies de papel no auditables (por ejemplo, los ETF); 
5) Debilitar, luego destruir la red de distribuidores por matar a la demanda del producto, clavar los costos de distribuidor (por ejemplo, la cobertura requerida contra la volatilidad de los precios implacable), causando grandes pérdidas sin cobertura, demonizando a los distribuidores como los lavadores de dinero y ladrones, y acabando con la rentabilidad de la viabilidad / negocio; 
6) debilitar financieramente mineros a través de los precios trituradas, lo que depende) lingotes de financiación bancaria (DS y la deuda, y obligarlos a cumplir con las órdenes de bancos de lingotes; 
7) Pintura cartas falsas de precios que permitan la “industria de servicios financieros” (corredores de bolsa, asesores de inversión, banqueros, etc.) para que invertir en oro parece estúpida, y hablar a la gente de la compra de oro, sobre todo en forma física; Si esto falla, esterilizar los fondos de inversión, orientándolos en falso, oro de papel; 
8) Crear un apagón de comercialización en todo el oeste (que es el talón de Aquiles).


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nekcab: Precisamente, como soy un profesional de la Seguridad entiendo que esa "Ley" NO tenía ningún sentido e iba contra las libertades personales. A fin de cuentas, desde SIEMPRE, el "mecanismo" policial ha sido bastante competente en la resolución de los problemas a los que se ha enfrentado, ya haya sido por las "buenas" o por las "malas"... Luego, NO es menos cierto que hay las trabas propias de una Sociedad bastante "farísea" y, por ejemplo, tenemos el caso de Marta del Castillo donde unos HdP se están ríendo de todo el Sistema porque no se han empleado los "métodos" tradicionales que han hecho confesar a terroristas y delincuentes con más "huevos"...

Y dejo dos simples enlaces que dejan "entrever" muy bien a lo que me refiero y, de paso, me ahorro tiempo y polémica...

- La

- Cinco casos por los que la

# Charizato21: Hace escasos minutos he respondido a una cuestión que me han planteado en Rankia y relacionada con la minería de los MPs y una de las mineras "oreras" con menores costes de extracción es: Mc Ewen Mining Inc. (MX). Y hay mejores mineras de las que cita Andy Hoffman y que es un tipo bastante interesante en este "mundillo" de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (10 May 2017)

Hola! Solo entraba para compartir mi ultima adquisicion en Japon:

1 Shu Gin - Kaei - Japan

No es muy cara, pero es muy bonita
Saludos!


----------



## Sony Crockett (10 May 2017)

Hoy he visitado a mi suministrador habitual, estaba seco, no tenia prácticamente nada, me ha comentado que con esta bajada se ha quedado sin nada, ya es la segunda vez que me pasa, hace unos 3 meses lo mismo, lo poco que tenia le voló, me da la impresión que físico a precio de spot mas un plus pequeño es difícil encontrar.


----------



## frisch (10 May 2017)

Ya perdonaréis pero sigo con mis comentarios pegados a la calle. Ayer fue el periodista francés y hoy, en el pueblo en el que vivo, hablando con un hombre no lejos de los 50 años, currante donde los haya, de los responsables (donde yo vivo, y en cuanto a responsabilidad en el trabajo, los que ganan por creces el concurso de responsabilidad son los algarrobos y, a veces, los naranjos). Álvaro trabaja por 10€ la hora.

Me decía Álvaro, hablando de los inmigrantes que llegan ahora a Europa: "Si hubiéramos echado para su casa a los primeros que llegaron, ahora no tendríamos este problema".

He tratado de explicarle que el problema de los inmigrantes, no son ellos sino la fábrica que los crea que, somos, sino nosotros, tú y yo, sí nuestros gobiernos a los que votamos.

Obviamente, a Álvaro todo esto que le he contado le sonaba a chino.

Mi pregunta, o reflexión es.

Entre el periodista conocido públicamente en Francia, que asegura que él no podría escribir un artículo como el que le envié, a menos que pusiese en peligro sus habas y el Álvaro que está convencido de que mano dura con el inmigrante.

¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué tipo de mundo nos dirigen los que nos hablan de LIbertad y Democracia?

Yo tengo mi pequeña respuesta (espero las vuestras).

Al enfrentamiento, no para que nos aniquelemos entre nosotros, sino para someternos.


----------



## fran69 (10 May 2017)

Que "Barbaridad"


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Es un debate que es muy difícil que puedas "ganar" y ya sé que NO pretendes eso, ni muchísimo menos... perooooo la REALIDAD que se constata es que la gente está harta de la inmigración y de la "Cultura" que trae con ella. Y eso es así y tampoco hay que darle mayores "vueltas" porque eso va a ir en aumento con el tiempo. Y, amigo mío, en muchos aspectos yo pienso igual, aunque no quede bien decirlo o "correcto". En lo que a mí respecta, mejor cada cual en su casa y molestar lo menos posible al vecino, aunque claro está que Occidente se ha pasado un "huevo" desestabilizando unos países que tampoco eran "democráticos" y dudo de que hayan tenido momentos de amplia estabilidad histórica.

Y dejo este artículo... Suma y sigue...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...una-reunion-del-consejo-de-seguridad-de-rusia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace tiempo que me estoy refiriendo a esto...

- Commodities Rout Shouldn't Be Taken Lightly - Bloomberg

Quizás, lo mejor sea ir preparando el "paraguas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué tipo de mundo nos dirigen los que nos hablan de LIbertad y Democracia?



A modo de ilustrativo pongo aquí algunos titulares económicos de Zerohedge, para conjeturar de que la situación parece ser de "sálvese quien pueda"


Japón: Siguen haciendo frente al vicioso monstruo; la deflación. Hoy los salarios cayeron al ritmo más rápido en 2 años y por lo tanto la interrupción de QE está aún lejos, a pesar del hecho de que se están quedando sin cosas para comprar con el QE. 

Japanese Wages Fall At Fastest Pace In 2 Years; Kuroda Admits His Job Is "Challenging" | Zero Hedge


China: 
Sistema de crédito de China "está empezando a desmoronarse", grietas en el mercado de préstamos interbancarios de China, Kyle Bass de Hayman capital.
Crisis Meet China - China Meet Crisis | Zero Hedge


Canadá:
Canadá va en la misma dirección que los estadounidenses: uno de cada dos canadienses tienen 200 dólares o menos ahorrados
(Zerohedge)
Half Of Canadians Have $200 Or Less In Savings | Zero Hedge

USA
la Fed de Atlanta cae en sus pronósticos al 3,6% desde el 4,3%. Quedan todavía un par de meses para la finalización del segundo trimestre, se esperan más revisiones a la baja
Just One Week Later, Atlanta Fed's Q2 GDP Forecast Crumbles From 4.3% to 3.6% | Zero Hedge

Administración Trump admite un 3,0% de crecimiento del PIB "no es ciertamente alcanzable este año"
Trump Administration Admits 3.0% GDP Growth "Is Certainly Not Achievable This Year" | Zero Hedge


La corte suprema de Grecia acaba de decidir que los recortes de pensiones exigidos por los acreedores para asegurar el rescate son inconstitucionales. (acordado en el Memorando de Entendimiento Complementario, el 2 de mayo 2017, afectaría a más de un millón de pensionistas griegos que verán más recortes hasta un 18% en su principal y las pensiones complementarias, respectivamente; se trata del cuarto recorte desde 2010)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...k-99-despite-unconstitutional-bailout-demands

Turquía
Turquía advierte a USA en cuanto a su decisión de armar a los kurdos sirios
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...rrorists-crisis-gives-trump-chance-reconsider


----------



## el juli (11 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Canadá:
> Canadá va en la misma dirección que los estadounidenses: uno de cada dos canadienses tienen 200 dólares o menos ahorrados
> (Zerohedge)
> Half Of Canadians Have $200 Or Less In Savings | Zero Hedge



El sistema canadiense de las élites extractivas está muy perfeccionado, y evidentemente en España vamos por el mismo camino.

Por eso las élites promueven la renta básica, que no es más que otra forma de entregar dinero a gente pobre, que no puede ahorrar nada, de manera que ese dinero que se les da, vuelve al circuito, o sea, a los bancos


----------



## Charizato21 (11 May 2017)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10871957378H11690&redirect=False

Andy Hoffman acaba el artículo con lo siguiente
*el oro está sólo a $ 16 / oz de sus 200 semanas de media móvil de $ 1,239 / oz. Que, dada la necesidad del cártel para cubrir sus posiciones cortas históricas, bien puede ser recuperado en el corto plazo* - como el “aperitivo” para el rally PM explosivo que en última instancia acabará por ocurrir ...

¿Alguien tiene identificado este patrón de media móvil de las 200 semanas?


----------



## frisch (11 May 2017)

Siguiendo con mi serie de comentarios a pie de calle (os aseguro que no estaba pensado de antemano, ha ocurrido así, ha sido un concurso de circunstancias) hoy he hablado por teléfono con un amigo, también de la adolescencia. Es su cumpleaños.

Este amigo hace parte de esa élite financiera que gestiona patrimonios importantes, rara vez particulares (porque gestionan una cifra mínima de salida), es decir que sobre todo son patrimonios de empresas. Cuento esto para que tengáis una idea del perfil de la persona en cuanto a su actividad profesional.

En cuanto a su faceta personal, una buena persona, nada ostentosa, fiel a su esposa y a su familia, con una visión de la vida en la que prima actuar honestamente.

Bueno, pues comentando las elecciones francesas, me decía: "Es lógico y está bien que haya ganado Macron porque el tiempo de los partidos políticos ha acabado; ha acabado el tiempo del mangoneo, de las prebendas y de las comisiones por contratos, de lo que ahora se trata es de gestionar y gestionar lo mejor que se pueda".

Mi amigo sabe que yo estoy en las antípodas de lo que él piensa pero bueno como somos amigos nos permitimos el uno al otro decirnos las cosas sin necesidad de echarnos platos a la cabeza. Nos escuchamos y tratamos de reflexionar. Yo lo hago y sé que él lo hace. Por supuesto nuestras conversaciones acaban siempre dándonos un abrazo (no el de Judas).

¿Cuál es mi conclusión de la conversación?

1. La élite (incluso la élite, digamos humana, a la que pertenece mi amigo) está convencida de que lo que están haciendo es lo mejor que se puede hacer.

2. La élite ha decidido que se acabaron las políticas interiores de los países (en nuestro caso de los países que conforman Europa, hija del Rey de Tiro y secuestrada "¡¡¡por amor!!!" por Zeus habiéndose transformado en un toro blanco). Se acabaron. Ningún país miembro de Europa debe pensar en términos de país sino en términos de Europa (es decir Bruselas - que no deja de ser la capital de un país europeo pero que, en realidad, es la sede de ese suprapoder que váyase usted a saber a qué otro suprapoder rinde pleitesía).

3. Nos están tomando el pelo soberanamente (a los que todavía tenemos pelo aunque sea en sentido figurado) con todo este circo de "usted escoge lo que quiere, estamos en Democracia". Y nos lo están tomando, algunos, como mi amigo, convencidos de que es lo mejor para todos.

Epílogo:

Entre el periodista, Álvaro el que cobra 10€ la hora por su trabajo y el de la élite creo que podemos hacernos una composición del lugar.

Yo, sinceramente, veo la cosa no como un callejón sin salida sino que con una salida que, por mi edad, espero no conocerla.

Un saludo.

P.S. Aunque no tenga que ver con mi comentario (aunque probablemente sí) me ha llamado la atención de que Trump después de recibir a Serguei Lavrov (ministro de exteriores ruso -primera vez desde 2013 que un ministro de exteriores ruso se acerca físicamente a la Casa Blanca) se ha reunido con el inefable Henry Kissinger.

Y para finalizar una frase que me parece bien cierta: hoy en día, la memoria de la gente se llama Google (es decir que carecen de memoria).

¡Que mundo!


----------



## Bohemian (11 May 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjzEs7oAHtA


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Acabo de consultar la media móvil 200 del Oro y está en los $1237,23 indicando "Venta", pero las medias móviles 10-20-50 están marcando "Compra". Mí opinión personal es que podría darse un rebote hacia la media móvil de 200 y luego ya veríamos qué pasaría ahí... Sin embargo, NO es descartable que se vean los $1200 o un poco más abajo marcados por Goldman Sachs...

# frisch: Tu comentario lo podría suscribir como propio, ya que el pasado sábado comimos en familia y uno de los participantes es gestor profesional... Bien, se pronunció en términos muy parecidos a los que comentas e incluso tuvimos una interesante conversación donde repasamos prácticamente todo lo que solemos tocar por aquí y no hace falta que te diga las fuertes discrepancias -sin "alterarnos", eso sí...- que tuvimos. Me resultó muy llamativo que dijera que las cosas estaban yendo mucho "mejor"...

frisch, lo de Lavrov NO es NADA comparado con esto: a finales de este mes Trump tiene previsto visitar el Vaticano, Israel y Arabia Saudita, es decir las respectivas tierras "sagradas" del Cristianismo, el Judaísmo y el Islam...

Y ya que ando por aquí, aprovecho para soltar esto...

- Beijing hires Erik Prince as guardian of the New Silk Road -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net

Ja,ja,ja... Esto para aquellos "incautos" que piensan que China va a cambiar muchas cosas... Y una ¡MIERDA!

Para aquellos que lo desconozcan, el Presidente y CEO de FSG no es otro que Erik Prince, famoso GHDLGP, que fundó la ya desaparecida y notoria Blackwater Security...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10871957378H11690&redirect=False
> 
> Andy Hoffman acaba el artículo con lo siguiente
> *el oro está sólo a $ 16 / oz de sus 200 semanas de media móvil de $ 1,239 / oz. Que, dada la necesidad del cártel para cubrir sus posiciones cortas históricas, bien puede ser recuperado en el corto plazo* - como el “aperitivo” para el rally PM explosivo que en última instancia acabará por ocurrir ...
> ...



Yo el único rally que veo es el del Bitcoin. El oro nunca nos da alegrías como esas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Los negocios del wahabismo en EspaÃ±a | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 May 2017)

En relación al oro/plata algunas noticias interesantes publicadas ayer:

Asombroso aumento e influencia de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai (SGE), la mayor bolsa de oro físico del mundo, Ronan Manly

SGE Trading Volumes surged by 43% in 2016 led by OTC and Deferred Trading - Ronan Manly

Las importaciones de oro de la India aumentaron más de cuatro veces en abril impulsado por los joyeros de reposición de existencias en previsión de una recuperación en las ventas durante la temporada de bodas que durará hasta mediados de junio. (no incluye el contrabando)

Gold Imports by India Said to Rise More Than Four-Fold in April - Bloomberg

Producción de plata mundial en el año 2016 registró su primera caída desde 2002, en gran parte el resultado de una menor producción de subproducto de los sectores de plomo / zinc y oro -

Silver Mine Production Drops For First Time In 14 Years - Study | Kitco News

Temas económicos:

Moodys recorta calificaciones de 6 bancos de Canadá, miedos al deterioro de calidad de los activos, la deuda de los hogares se eleva.

Moodys Slashes Ratings On 6 Canadian Banks, Fears Asset-Quality Deterioration, Soaring Household Debt | Zero Hedge

Capital del Estado de Connecticut se prepara para Bancarrota En medio de colapso en los ingresos del fondo de cobertura

Connecticut State Capital Prepares For Bankruptcy Amid Collapse In Hedge Fund Revenue | Zero Hedge

Noticias alarmantes en relación a temas geoetratégicos, pongo en duda puedan ser reales

Afganistán es el mayor productor mundial de opio, el 90% de la producción.
Corea del Norte ha reanudado el cultivo de campos de adormidera como forma de asegurar los fondos para gestionar su régimen. En el artículo indican que tal vez sea un motivo más de la tensión: ¡apropiarse de ese comercio!. 

http://theantimedia.org/north-korea-major-opium-cia/

Paul Craig Roberts advierte “La elección francesa es una catástrofe para la Paz Mundial”

http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2017/05/09/french-election-catastrophe-world-peace/


----------



## Bohemian (12 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Los negocios del wahabismo en EspaÃ±a | Geopolitica.RU
> 
> Saludos.



Sé de una mezquita que tengo relativamente cerca y que es de las más vigiladas de Europa por parte del CNI,no obstante he visto rusos en sus respectivos coches investigando de cerca(lo cuál me parece extraño). 

Dicho esto, Fernando, el otro día por esa mezquita vi coches de altísima gama, o sea están los coches de alta gama como puede ser un BMW M4 aparcado en la puerta de la mezquita como también un Bentley 4x4. No obstante hoy hacen su día de rezo, a ver que coches me traen.:XX:

No sé como una religión tan filosóficamente 'pobre' en lo material me traen esas gamas de coches... Hay algo raro... ¿Jeques financiando el radicalismo?

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 12:26 ----------

¿Alguien sabe dónde descargar datos históricos del Oro para excel?


----------



## frisch (12 May 2017)

Al hilo de lo de la venta de armas que cita el artículo que enlazas Fernando sobre el wahabismo os pongo el enlace a un libro sobre la industria vasca que de siempre ha tenido participación y mucha en la industria armamentística.

El libro, recién publicado, se titula "Estas guerras son muy nuestras. Industria militar vasca".

No entro a valorar el libro porque no me lo he leído (ni me lo voy a leer), tan sólo el listado de las empresas porque al ser vasco, tenía curiosidad por saber cuáles eran. Lo pongo para aquellos a los que les interese el tema.

(Libro en descarga) Estas guerras son muy nuestras. Industria militar vasca | Kaos en la red


----------



## Charizato21 (12 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> [/COLOR]¿Alguien sabe dónde descargar datos históricos del Oro para excel?



Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault

En la parte derecha verás un botón que indica "exportar", te lo baja en formato .CSV (Archivos de texto de valores separados por comas), fácil importación en EXCEL.

el problema es que te da los datos del tramo que indiques previamente (10min, 1h, 6h, 1mes ... etc) pero si quisieras los últimos cinco años con las transacciones por ejemplo por décimas de segundo no es posible.


----------



## Bohemian (12 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault
> 
> En la parte derecha verás un botón que indica "exportar", te lo baja en formato .CSV (Archivos de texto de valores separados por comas), fácil importación en EXCEL.
> 
> el problema es que te da los datos del tramo que indiques previamente (10min, 1h, 6h, 1mes ... etc) pero si quisieras los últimos cinco años con las transacciones por ejemplo por décimas de segundo no es posible.



Gracias Charizato, mira que he estado inspeccionado varias páginas, incluidas bullionvault pero dadas mis pocas dotes detectivescas me ha costado lo suyo encontrarlo, qué panoli soy !


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemina: Yo ya he observado lo que comentas y es que este tema de las mezquitas lo sigo un poco de cerca... Y te dejo un artículo del 2015 y que responde a lo que planteas y que todos "intuimos"...

- ¿Quién paga las mezquitas? Las finanzas del islam en Europa. Noticias de Mundo

Y aprovecho para dejar también esto...

- Ciberataque Telefónica - El CNI confirma que es un ataque masivo para secuestrar información y pedir un rescate por ella

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (12 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo el único rally que veo es el del Bitcoin. El oro nunca nos da alegrías como esas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk



Kovaliov, si ves que el oro hace un rally de 500€ en una semana, coge a la familia y sal cagando leches por la frontera.

Que tu hijo o nieto pueda decir lo que muchos de nosotros dijimos de nuestros abuelos "pero si ya estoy lleno, porque me tengo que acabar toda la comida del plato y porque tienen comida para 4 meses en casa?"
.
Suerte


----------



## paketazo (12 May 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo el único rally que veo es el del Bitcoin. El oro nunca nos da alegrías como esas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk



La verdad que son dos productos muy complejos.

Uno, por que no lo entiende casi nadie a pie de calle...incluso apenas han oído hablar de él.

Y el otro, por que todo el mundo ha oído hablar de él, pero no tienen puñetera idea de como cotiza, o simplemente donde adquirir un soberano (que no saben ni lo que es) 

El oro hará un rally llegado su momento, es como un volcán en reposo, de estos que salen en las noticias y nos dicen que llevaba 150 años sin entrar en erupción...

El oro, entrará en erupción, no tengas la menor de las dudas. Veremos al oro superar máximos históricos y con creces.

¿cuando?

Eso es ya más complicado de acertar...no hay un sismógrafo que nos avise, pero si tenemos muchos indicadores que podrían irnos dando pistas...si no estuvieran casi todos manipulados claro...en conclusión, el oro subirá cuando nadie lo espere.

El Bitcoin subió cuando nadie lo esperaba.

La bolsa rebotó de mínimos y no paró hasta alcanzar máximos durante un rally multianual y nadie lo esperaba.

¿Qué esperamos hoy?

En la calle todos felices, los políticos nos dicen que todo mejora, que el país se recupera...cuando nos convenzan a todos de eso...incluso a los más incrédulos, ese será el día que comience la "debacle"

Cada día me doy más cuenta de que aquel viejo "timo de la estampita", que se basaba en engañar al poseedor del dinero ganado con su sudor para quitárselo, es aplicable a la filosofía de vida occidental.

Tu trabaja, gana dinero, hipotécate, paga tus impuestos, vótame, se un ciudadano ejemplar...que yo tomaré todo lo que me entregas de buena fe, y lo malversaré, despilfarraré, descontrolaré, y "regalaré"...pero tu estarás contento por que te diré que todo va bien.


Recordad, el oro subirá, pero solo referenciado en dólares, no esperéis que vuestras onzas suban de peso, ya que el peso seguirá siendo el mismo...lo siento, pero de momento el oro es el que es, no inflaciona ni deflaciona sobre si mismo...¡lo siento por daros tan mala noticia!

Un saludo, gracias por aportar, y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Leía a primera hora de la mañana tu comentario y pensaba en algún "activo" donde sacarme unas "perras extras" y se me ha ocurrido que la Volatilidad podría dar retornos interesantes en el corto plazo. Lo digo porque estos "máximos" podrían girarse en cualquier momento de aquí a Octubre... ¿Cómo lo ves?

Y siguiendo con tu comentario, ahí dejo esto...

- La última manipulación del INE

Desde luego, menuda desfachatez que demuestran con la MANIPULACIÓN de los datos, perooooo da lo mismo: aquí no se mueve NADIE...

Y, ciertamente, el Oro -y también la Plata- acabarán EXPLOSIONANDO, pero será algo muy rápido y sin que nadie de los que andamos por aquí tengamos capacidad de compra en esos momentos... de ahí que lo mejor es ir llenando el cofre poquito a poquito...

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (13 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: Leía a primera hora de la mañana tu comentario y pensaba en algún "activo" donde sacarme unas "perras extras" y se me ha ocurrido que la Volatilidad podría dar retornos interesantes en el corto plazo. Lo digo porque estos "máximos" podrían girarse en cualquier momento de aquí a Octubre... ¿Cómo lo ves?
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

he buscado un artículo que leí hace tiempo sobre rectificaciones del INE a toro pasado pero no lo encontré. Datos de 2011 a 2013.

Hablamos de las cifras de crecimiento del país que nos repitieron los senescales de lo ajeno como la panacea para que nadie sacara los pies del plato.

No estamos hablando de desviaciones del 6 o el 7%, que ya en datos macro agregados es una locura. Hablamos de previsiones del 1,6% que se quedaban en el 0,8% dos años después y comentadas en la letra pequeña o en quinta página de algún diario! 

Desviaciones del 100%! Eso solo tiene un nombre y es fraude. Ah y si mal no recuerdo ya hemos salido de la crisis. 

Y es cierto, solo que algunos han salido sin piso, sin trabajo y sin una opción de futuro y otros con prebendas millonarias, pisos comprados al peso al FROB ( Hola Montoro e hijos alias Monthisa) y colocados por cuatro generaciones más...


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: Leía a primera hora de la mañana tu comentario y pensaba en algún "activo" donde sacarme unas "perras extras" y se me ha ocurrido que la Volatilidad podría dar retornos interesantes en el corto plazo. Lo digo porque estos "máximos" podrían girarse en cualquier momento de aquí a Octubre... ¿Cómo lo ves?
> 
> ...



*Fernando* como os comenté cerré toda mi renta variable allá por los 2100 del S&P.

Desde entonces, considero que el chiringuito está extremadamente sobrevalorado en muchos aspectos, es más, como ya se comentó por aquí, la adulteración de un índice como el Nasdaq por ejemplo, se basa en inyectar capital en 4 empresas que todos conocemos, lo mismo para IBEX y todos los demás.

Con esto, quiero aclarar que para mi, desde hace muchos meses, esto lo sustenta la emisión de dinero "fraudulenta", respaldada por las autoridades monetarias, FED, BCE, BJ...y a la que todos callamos y miramos hacia otro lado mientras nos convierten en más pobres tratando de sustentar la deuda creada por ellos mismos, con nueva deuda que retroalimentan emitiendo "dinero de la nada"

Imaginad que tenéis un paquete de folios en blanco, cada vez que queréis comprar algo, ponéis la cifra en un folio y lo firmáis, y se lo entregáis al vendedor...

Eso es lo que yo veo ahora mismo que está pasando...que todos aceptamos esa firma, cuando realmente esa firm no vale nada.

En cuanto a ponernos cortos ahora mismo, te diré que no, quiero ver al S&P por debajo de 2323 para empezar a valorarlo, mientras tanto, sería jugar a contra pie.

Tened paciencia, habrá una mañana que despertéis y veáis al IBEX por ejemplo entre otros, con sesiones paralizadas por los límites máximos de fluctuación diaria (y no va a ser al alza)...esa será la señal, y así como auguro la gran subida del oro, auguro jornadas en rojo a las que se le buscarán las más variopintas explicaciones, pero realmente solo habrá una..."tocará bajar"

Y si hemos subido 9 años seguidos, no quiero pensar los que podemos estar bajando.

Un saludo y buen sábado.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Morsa: Lo que es INACEPTABLE es que estos datos estén MANIPULADOS de forma tan EXAGERADA y encima OCULTADOS al público. Un Gobierno -el que sea- que FALSEA la REALIDAD debería ser destituido automáticamente y ya sé que esto es una UTOPÍA, pero no menos NECESARIO. Así que cuando se habla de reformar la Constitución se debería tener en cuenta este "simple" detalle, al igual que cuando se accede al Poder desde "promesas" incumplidas, es decir utilizando la FALSEDAD manifiesta.

Lo que ya es la "repera" es que estos datos que están al alcance de cualquiera NO sean utilizados por la Oposición, peroooo bueno ya sabemos lo que hay detrás de todo este "tinglado"... Lo que NO quita para que yo sea de la opinión de que se ha de "pelear" por cambiar esta situación.

# paketazo: Mira, hasta ahora no lo he comentado, pero a mitad de Marzo ya coloqué una posición corta a escasos puntos del 10.000 en el Ibex-35 y que he ido promediando conforme el índice subía. Con esto ya te digo lo que pienso que puede suceder en el corto/medio plazo. El apalancamiento asumido no es grande y no tengo ningún problema en asumir pérdidas "temporales" y, en realidad, tampoco pretendo grandes beneficios, ni muchísimo menos... Es más bien por matar el tiempo, ya me entiendes...

Por otro lado, paketazo, tú sabes tan bien como yo que NO hay fundamentales que respalden la altura alcanzada por los índices bursátiles en todo el mundo, así que habrá un momento que todo acabará girándose y, por supuesto, que la tendencia es alcista, pero cada vez más "renqueante", aunque es desde mi particular punto de vista... El otro día, un familiar -gestor profesional- me comentaba que esperaba un recorte para entrar y yo me sonreía desde mi interior...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-may-2017 at 16:16 ----------

Edito: Y para Charizato21 dejo esto... ya que lo suyo es el Arte contemporáneo, aunque el artículo es bueno para cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente...

- The Dream Of The Central Banker | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (13 May 2017)

Hola a todos...
Si me permitís....unas opiniones sobre la situación de los mercados....que ya he anticipado en su día en el hilo....
Los mercados están técnicamente preparados para una debacle, los macd mensuales y trimestrales anuncian una divergencia inédita. Ahora estarían dibujando una 4 que podría llevar al Ibex a los 10.400 y al SP a los 2.300. Les faltaría un último impulso (en 3 o 5, para acabar en julio u octubre en los niveles 11.800 largos para el Ibex o 2.550 para el SP.
A partir de aquí....game over...
No obstante, las manos fuertes compraron muy apalancadas con el dinero de la FED en 2009 y podrían necesitar más tiempo (mid2018) para poder "empapelar"...así que podría darse un primer tramo de caída y cierta recuperación...postergando a ese mid 2018 la parte dura que yo espero más en 2019...
En todo caso, sabemos cómo está el patio...y cualquier "incidente" podría desencadenar un desenlace precipitado....Trump creo que tendrá un papel estelar aquí...
Y respecto a la volatilidad....también postee que va a ser uno de los grandes trades de esta época...junto con los largos en metales (sobreponderando la plata), los cortos del sector financiero, los cortos sobre el dólar....y los s megacortos sobre renta fija...
Adjunto gráficos rápidos...pero ilustrativos....Saludos, Diversificación y Suerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# silberbio: Gracias por tu análisis y compartir tus "percepciones". Quizás, yo sea un poco más drástico que tú: para mí en el 2018 ya se pondrá MUY FEO TODO... Y en el 2019 se extremará...

Y dejo esto...

- Bank of China ATMs Go Dark As Ransomware Attack Cripples China | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, al parecer el país más afectado por el ataque ha sido... ¡Rusia! Que puta "casualidad", ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 May 2017)

El que el virus haya afectado masivamente a una empresa de TIC como Telefónica, que se supone que tiene dentro especialistas informáticos de primera línea que deberían velar por la seguridad, no la deja en buen lugar.

De hecho, es la única empresa importante de TIC que se menciona en las noticias que haya sido atacada en todo el mundo.

Buenas noches y que el lunes os sea leve.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # silberbio: Gracias por tu análisis y compartir tus "percepciones". Quizás, yo sea un poco más drástico que tú: para mí en el 2018 ya se pondrá MUY FEO TODO... Y en el 2019 se extremará...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciscokid (15 May 2017)

Where is the best places to buy silver in Madrid please.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: De momento, las empresas de entidad más afectadas han sido, aparte de Telefónica, las de FedEx Corp., Portugal Telecom y Telefónica Argentina. Sin embargo, se está ocultando el alcance REAL que ha tenido a nivel global y que ha sido sumamente importante. Hasta ahora, y por mucho "maquillaje" que intenten poner, todo apunta como responsable a la Agencia Nacional de Seguridad (NSA) de los EE.UU.

Y dejo esto al respecto...

Government under pressure after NHS crippled in global cyber attack as weekend of chaos looms

También esto de Juan Laborda...

- La superioridad aplastante del principio de demanda efectiva

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (15 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # amador: De momento, las empresas de entidad más afectadas han sido, aparte de Telefónica, las de FedEx Corp., Portugal Telecom y Telefónica Argentina. Sin embargo, se está ocultando el alcance REAL que ha tenido a nivel global y que ha sido sumamente importante. Hasta ahora, y por mucho "maquillaje" que intenten poner, todo apunta como responsable a la Agencia Nacional de Seguridad (NSA) de los EE.UU.
> 
> ...



¿Los bancos no han sido afectados por éste caso Fernando? De ser así sus números ficticios o sease dinero acabaría con el sistema bancario rápidamente y haría que el patrón oro fluyese de nuevo aunque fuese por un tiempo limitado ya que éstos seguramente fijarían el problema enseguida. 

Por cierto gran artículo de Voz Populi para empezar bien el lunes :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Claro que los Bancos han sido afectados y otra cosa es que lo digan... Me explico, ¿No? Por ejemplo, y en lo que respecta a nuestro país, hace unos minutos leía en un medio extranjero que uno de ellos había sido SAN y en el mismo también aparecía un desmentido del BBVA. 

En cualquier caso, ahí os dejo un artículo muy interesante sobre este tema...

- Martial Law? Cyber Attack Hits Banks, Manufacturers, Causes TRAIN DERAILMENT IN GREECE!

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Gracias, 
Off Off Off Topic: cómo utilizo un seudónimo en los títulos de crédito y no sabréis quien soy, ahí os envío un corto que me premiaron hace unos días, dura 59'', es en Chino Mandarín pero subtitulado en castellano
(Pd: por favor evitar cualquier comentario respecto del mismo en este foro, es sólo una curiosidad, para que veáis que esto del arte es afición, pero algunos premios he ido recibiendo )

"---https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73xH9VZKGXE


----------



## Ciscokid (15 May 2017)

Prices have bounced back since tumbling to the lowest point since the beginning of the year on May 3. Overall, the supply-and-demand fundamentals remain unchanged, but the sell-off prompted a round of fresh buying.

“Copper prices have undergone a correction; prices had run ahead of the fundamentals and the higher prices had led to a temporary increase in supply,” Metal Bulletin head of research William Adams said.

“It is now a case of letting the long liquidation run its course, but we think these lower prices will prompt some restocking,” he added.

Copper price rises
LME stocks fell a net 4,225 tonnes to 325,150 tonnes.
Lower copper output from world’s largest copper-producing country also lent support to prices. Chilean copper commission Cochilco announced that copper production in Chile during the first quarter of 2017 was down 14.6% year-on-year to 1.19 million tonnes, as a result of the strikes during the period.
“Copper is already testing the $5,599 resistance which is [the] 38.2% [Fibonacci retracement level] of the move from May $5,820 high to $5,462 low,” Marex Spectron said.

Currency moves and data releases
The dollar index was down 0.35% to 98.84.
The light sweet crude oil spot price was up 3.51% to $49.86 per barrel.
Data out today has showed better Japanese PPI at 2.1%, up from 1.4% previously. China’s industrial production climbed 6.5%, which was lower than the 7.6% seen previously; fixed asset investment climbed 8.9%, compared with 9.2%; retail sales growth dipped to 10.7% from 10.9%.
In the USA, the Empire State manufacturing index stood at -1, a big miss from the forecast of 7.2. Later there is NAHB housing market index, and TIC long-term purchases.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 20:59 ----------

Gold prices inched higher on Monday May 15 as weaker-than-expected US data weighed on the dollar.

The spot gold price was recently quoted at $1,230.05-1,230.45 per oz, up $2.05 from the previous day’s close. Trade has ranged from $1,226.75-1,230.75 so far today.

• The dollar index decreased 0.01% on Monday morning to 99.19.
• “Gold prices inched higher on the back of tepid economic data in the US. While market pricing for a hike in interest rates is virtually 100%, the weaker-than-expected US CPI and retails sales numbers on Friday stocked a little bit of doubt in some investors’ minds”, ANZ said on Monday. 
• “Some safe haven buying was also evident, with the fallout from [US] president Trump’s sacking of FBI head Comey still lingering,” ANZ added.

Silver, PGMs
• In the other precious metals, the spot silver price up $0.09 at $16.500-16.550 per oz. Platinum was up $8 at $923-928 per oz while palladium also increased $7 to $808-813 per oz.
• On the Shanghai Futures Exchange, gold for December delivery was recently at 278.7 yuan ($40.39) per gram, and the December silver was at 4,061 yuan per kg.

Currency moves and data releases 
• In other commodities, the Brent crude oil spot price up 0.85 to $51.62 per barrel and the Texas light sweet crude oil spot price also gained 0.79 to $48.59 per barrel. 
• In equities, the Shanghai Composite was up 0.36% to 3.094.53. 
• In data, US Empire State Manufacturing Index and NAHB Housing Market Index will be released later today. In addition, UK Prime Minister Theresa May is speaking.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 21:05 ----------

The 2017 Gold Sovereign | Classic Elizabeth II |at coininvest.com


Good price to buy.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 21:09 ----------

Anyone speaks English?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo algo realmente interesante... Lo malo que es un "poco" LARGOOOO, pero contiene detalles muy relevantes...

Credit Bubble Bulletin : Weekly Commentary: The VIX and the Scheme

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Rescato dos fotos sumamente "ilustrativas"...

- The Transformation Of Wall Street In Just Two Photos: The UBS Trading Floor In 2008 And 2016 | Zero Hedge

Ir preparando el "paraguas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Europol: Prepárense para una nueva oleada de ciberataques. Microsoft critica a la NSA por su responsabilidad en lo ocurrido

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (16 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Europol: Prepárense para una nueva oleada de ciberataques. Microsoft critica a la NSA por su responsabilidad en lo ocurrido
> 
> Saludos.



¿Fernando, esto puede ser el principio del fin del papel moneda? Lo digo porque todo el dinero de los bancos queda reducido a simples números en los ordenadores, con lo cuál puede suponer un grave problema para los bancos y su impresión de dinero ilimitado.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 May 2017)

Mas bien sería el principio principal del papel moneda, que es el único que queda a salvo de un ataque informático, no?

El dinero que corre riesgo ante tal peligro es el que no existe, el electrónico, el virtual, pero lo físico... que miedo hay?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Eso ha sido sólo un "aviso"... Nada más. De hecho, tienen y SIEMPRE han tenido la Tecnología que va por delante de lo que conocemos tú, yo y "cuatro" más... y ya no cuento a la "borregada". 

# paraisofiscal: Entiendo que te refieres a "dinero" que está disponible, es decir a "mano", porque si está metido dentro del circuito financiero eso y NADA... Es posible que llegue un día que los cajeros digan NO y las sucursales cerradas, evidentemente de forma temporal, pero luego vendría el "día después" y que podría ser una auténtica caja de "sorpresas"... Tampoco nada que no hay sucedido en otras ocasiones.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paraisofiscal: Entiendo que te refieres a "dinero" que está disponible, es decir a "mano", porque si está metido dentro del circuito financiero eso y NADA... Es posible que llegue un día que los cajeros digan NO y las sucursales cerradas, evidentemente de forma temporal, pero luego vendría el "día después" y que podría ser una auténtica caja de "sorpresas"... Tampoco nada que no hay sucedido en otras ocasiones.



Así es, me refiero al dinero en efectivo, en mano o bajo colchón.

A la mayor parte de la población le resulta más cómodo y "seguro" manejar sus ganancias a través del circuito bancario (al sistema le interesa más que a nadie) y eso en un futuro no muy lejano pasará factura irremediablemente.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante estudio el que os enlazo y que curiosamente da las mismas fechas que tengo "pronosticadas" en este hilo y ya hace la "leche" de ello...

- AI Predicts Next US Recession to Start in 2019 | FS Staff | FINANCIAL SENSE

Saludos.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (17 May 2017)

operacion el largo desde los 1232, con mucho aguante esta ahora a punto de romper los 1240 y el precio subira, sino ,me saldre de la operacion en los mismo 1232 sin perdidas, el dia de hoy ha ido a buscar los 1240 varias veces y espero que rompa hacia arriba.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2017)

Hola, Ilmac: Hace unos minutos ya había superado por poco los $1242 y rompiendo todas las medias móviles... Está acompañando que los Futuros busátiles andan teñidos de rojo en estos momentos. En fin, este "escape" podría llegar hasta la zona de los $1254,28 - $1257,75 y luego ya se vería...

Aunque por aquí no somos partidarios del "papel", le deseo mucha Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (17 May 2017)

ORO rompiendo los 1240 jajaja, como lo sabia, buena operacion que he echo joder.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 01:57 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ilmac: Hace unos minutos ya había superado por poco los $1242 y rompiendo todas las medias móviles... Está acompañando que los Futuros busátiles andan teñidos de rojo en estos momentos. En fin, este "escape" podría llegar hasta la zona de los $1254,28 - $1257,75 y luego ya se vería...
> 
> Aunque por aquí no somos partidarios del "papel", le deseo mucha Suerte.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente esas son las siguientes resistencias, veremos como despiertan los indices principales y si siguen en rojo el oro seguira subiendo.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 02:01 ----------

He metido un contrato de futuros en el GC.


----------



## veismuler (17 May 2017)

Hasta que no rebase los 1245 claramente... Esto puede seguir yendo para abajo.... Si no observa como lo retienen sin que pase los 1243 bastante tiempo a la espera de la apertura europea...


----------



## Bohemian (17 May 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Hasta que no rebase los 1245 claramente... Esto puede seguir yendo para abajo.... Si no observa como lo retienen sin que pase los 1243 bastante tiempo a la espera de la apertura europea...



¿La subida del oro es debido a que hay un QE en camino?


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (17 May 2017)

se va para arriba chicos...pasando ya los 1245 y rozando los 46 en este momento, yo sigo en largo desde los 1232, vamos a verla sesion americana como se da, pero creo que es hora de ir saliendose de la operacion en breve.


----------



## veismuler (17 May 2017)

La subida del oro no atiende a fundamentales alguno..
está vilmente manipulado y no hay más..las noticias hacen que suba y baje pero la venta a corto de "papelitos" o lo que es lo mismo contratos a futuro detienen su valor.
Llegará un día en que esto no se pueda contener..por eso, hay que pasar del papelón y potenciar su valor únicamente en físico.
Y en cuanto a su próxima parada de superar el precio actual son los 1270 en un primer momento y luego harán lo que les dé la gana, como ¿siempre?.....siempre no...algún día el chiringuito se desmontará...pero ¿cuándo?..esa es la pregunta del millón..


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: De momento, ya se han alcanzado los niveles que dí esta madrugada. Hace escasos minutos el Oro ya superaba los $1254... Y la Plata también lo está haciendo bien: $16,976...

# Ilmac espero que hayas podido aguantar la posición hasta ahora y tú ya decides si vale la pena recoger beneficios o seguir esperando que suba hasta la siguiente resistencia que tiene a "tiro"... algo por encima de los $1257.

Saludos.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (17 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: De momento, ya se han alcanzado los niveles que dí esta madrugada. Hace escasos minutos el Oro ya superaba los $1254... Y la Plata también lo está haciendo bien: $16,976...
> 
> # Ilmac espero que hayas podido aguantar la posición hasta ahora y tú ya decides si vale la pena recoger beneficios o seguir esperando que suba hasta la siguiente resistencia que tiene a "tiro"... algo por encima de los $1257.
> 
> Saludos.



la posicion sigue abierte y menos mal que la he dejado, ahora mismo esta 1256, yo la tengo puesta con un trailing stop de 33 ticks, ahora mismo tengo unas ganancias buenas, sobre 2500 $, yo suelo dejar hasta que me salte el trailing, ahora mismo los indices siguen cayendo, no se hasta que precio lo subiran pero en el peor de los casos me saldre con 2100-2200 $ de ganancia. Yo creo que tiene que empezar a hacer algun retroceso que seguro lo hagan para barrer trailing stop de los que estamos en largo. Agunte la posicion esta mañana cuando vi que en 1256 no hacia nuevos minimos y tenia fuerza alcista, esperaremos un poco mas.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 16:56 ----------

Esperemos a los 1260, por ser numero redondo y como reacciona en ese precio.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 May 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> se va para arriba chicos...pasando ya los 1245 y rozando los 46 en este momento, yo sigo en largo desde los 1232, vamos a verla sesion americana como se da, pero creo que es hora de ir saliendose de la operacion en breve.



Ya me comentaron en el foro que no existe la correlación mineras oreras y precio de oro, pero persisto en ello, es sorprendente que ABX (Barrick Gold Corporation) esté únicamente al 0,69% en estos momentos; si bien es cierto que Newmont Mining está 2,1% sigue siendo poca subida. Creo que habrá una fortísima corrección del Cartel, con rabia, ensañamiento, inquina, ira, ferocidad, fiereza, furia, furor, encono, mañana jueves, viernes y hasta el lunes.


----------



## Orooo (17 May 2017)

Por que el precio en dolares esta subiendo bruscamente mientras en euros no lo hace?


----------



## xavik (17 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Por que el precio en dolares esta subiendo bruscamente mientras en euros no lo hace?



Porque lo que se aprecia no es el oro, si no el dolar que se devalúa.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (17 May 2017)

Pues tiene pinta de querer romper los 1260, los ha testeado 3 veces hoy( un pocomenos) y ahora si los rompe se va para arriba el precio. Tiene toda la pinta de que si se va para ams arriba.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 22:01 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Ya me comentaron en el foro que no existe la correlación mineras oreras y precio de oro, pero persisto en ello, es sorprendente que ABX (Barrick Gold Corporation) esté únicamente al 0,69% en estos momentos; si bien es cierto que Newmont Mining está 2,1% sigue siendo poca subida. Creo que habrá una fortísima corrección del Cartel, con rabia, ensañamiento, inquina, ira, ferocidad, fiereza, furia, furor, encono, mañana jueves, viernes y hasta el lunes.



De acciones de empresas no entiendo nada de nada, yo solo entro alguna vez al mes en el oro cuando hay fuertes movimientos, date cuenta que el 17 de abril el precio llego a los 1297 y de eso hace un mes, tiene tendencia alcista clara, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Morsa (17 May 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta de querer romper los 1260, los ha testeado 3 veces hoy( un pocomenos) y ahora si los rompe se va para arriba el precio. Tiene toda la pinta de que si se va para ams arriba.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 22:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Ilmac, vete con ojo que lo que te han comentado más arriba no es ninguna broma,ya han habido sentencias en firme ( y multas de risa) por manipulación del precio del oro demostrado por el cartel bancario.

Las tendencias alcistas o bajistas no quieren decir nada cuando la partida está totalmente amañada.

Si tienes una onza de oro físico, ni todas las subidas ni bajadas te van a hacer perder un solo gramo, si andas en la sección del oro de william hill, te estás jugando los cuartos con estos:

Deutsche llega a un acuerdo por manipular el precio del oro


----------



## racional (18 May 2017)

Keep Bitcoin For Impending Market Crash: Prominent Gold Investor

Simply WOW: $10,000 Bitcoin Investment in 2010 Now Worth $200 Million, Gold $9,900


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (18 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ilmac, vete con ojo que lo que te han comentado más arriba no es ninguna broma,ya han habido sentencias en firme ( y multas de risa) por manipulación del precio del oro demostrado por el cartel bancario.
> 
> Las tendencias alcistas o bajistas no quieren decir nada cuando la partida está totalmente amañada.
> 
> ...




El futuro del oro (GC) cotiza a diario y sus subidas y bajadas las hacen lo que las hacen en todos los activos, desde el Nasdaq (100)hasta el Petroleo(CL)

El mercado de futuros esta totalmente regulado y se puede ver las ordenes que se meten en vivo, no como el forex que depende de un puto broker.

The whillians hill nada de nada, yo me baso en accion del precio pura y dura y me meto cuando los "gordos meten pasta" unas 2-4 veces mes, lo tengo bien estudiado, en EEUU es bastante popular operar el ORO el Petroleo o el SP-500. Mira lo que os he dicho de los 1260, ahora el precio se ha frenado en ese punto y lo intenta romper una y otra vez, el precio no vuelve hacer nuevos minimos por lo que lo mas seguro es que suba, esto es accion de precio, y te puedes equivocar, apostar a que gana el madrid contra el Valencia si es ruleta rusa. La operacion que yo tenia abierta me la cerro mi trailing stop en 1257,20, como bien dije iban a tirar a por los trainling stop de los que estábamos en largo. Si consideras una casa de apuestas al mercado de valores... puede serlo si no sigues ninguna estrategia ni sabes de accion de precio, si sabes algo veras que lo que digo es verdad y se cumple en la mayoria de las veces. Si los indices estan bajando hoy y el dolar tambien es logico que suba el precio de oro, que a los que teneis lingotes os beneficiara.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 00:39 ----------

afortunadamente compre en 1232 y se me ha cerrado la operacion en 1257,20, por lo que estoy muy contento con ella y he tenido que tener estomago en aguantar dos dias abierta, el precio parece que quiere subir pero no le dejan de momento ¿no consideras que es mejor saber como se mueve el puto mercado que comprar un lingote de oro? los que mueven el mercado saben cuando el precio subira o bajara. Yo no comproria lingotes pudiendo meter contratos en el futuro del oro.


----------



## Nuts (18 May 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> El futuro del oro (GC) cotiza a diario y sus subidas y bajadas las hacen lo que las hacen en todos los activos, desde el Nasdaq (100)hasta el Petroleo(CL)
> 
> El mercado de futuros esta totalmente regulado y se puede ver las ordenes que se meten en vivo, no como el forex que depende de un puto broker.
> 
> ...



Yo el oro físico (y la plata tambien) lo tengo a muy largo plazo por si un día los papeles de colores y los dígitos del banco dejan de tener valor o tienen una espectacular hiperinflación; para eso un contrato de futuro del oro no me sirve para nada. 

Es un seguro, y si no tengo el metal en mano, no tengo nada. Evidentemente, para comprar y vender por horas o por días como quien compra acciones, mucho mejor los futuros o los ETF, menos molestias, menos "premiums" y mucha más liquidez en situaciones normales. Son dos conceptos totalmente distintos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ilmac: Como ya te comenté, en este hilo NO vemos a los MPs con animo "especulativo" y los tenemos con otros fines y más bien "preventivos", por tanto en FÍSICO y NO en apuntes contables en el "éter"...

Eso no quita para que los MPs puedan entrar dentro del "Circo" existente en los mercados, pero en un formato que no es creíble si vienen muy mal dadas... Y, por ejemplo, hace poco escribía en Rankia que el ratio "papel" vs FÏSICO era en el Oro de 233:1 y en la Plata de 517:1... Por consiguiente, amigo mío, esto es una auténtica ABERRACIÓN y que NO tiene ninguna "lógica". Y habrá un día en que algunos se quedarán sin su "Oro" y con unos "papelitos de colores" que servirán poco más que para limpiarse el culo...

Bueno, Ilmac, has cerrado una excelente operación y te felicito por ello. A fin de cuentas, SIEMPRE me gusta saber de alguien que ha conseguido "robar" al Sistema, aunque hayan sido unas simples "migajas"...

# Charizato21: Algunos ya "viejos" en esto de los "mercados" ya te explicamos que NO existía una relación tan directa como algunos se piensan entre la cotización de los MPs y las mineras extractoras. Y, obviamente, se puede dar, pero antes se tienen que realizar "ajustes" si ha habido descorrelaciones previas.

Y el Oro ahora mismo tiene su principal resistencia a corto plazo en los $1269,65... 

Aprovecho para dejaros esto...

- Banco Popular, ¿otro rescate con dinero público?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2017)

Interesante...

- What is the Warren Buffett Indicator Saying About Gold? | GoldBroker.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 May 2017)

Aquí unos titulares interesantes en relación a nuestros asuntos

Ronan Manly explica como conspiraron los bancos occidentales a través del Banco internacional de Pagos hace tres décadas para controlar el precio del oro
New Gold Pool at the BIS Basle, Switzerland: Part 1 - Ronan Manly

El fracaso de Modi para controlar el precio del oro en la India
3 years of Modi govt: Why gold schemes have failed to glitter - Moneycontrol.com


Zimbabwe contempla la restauración de su propia moneda con respaldo en oro
Gold reserves to anchor local currency | The Herald

Una actualización sobre retiros y primas en el SGE para aproximar la demanda de oro físico en la China. ¡¡¡Han disminuido!! El autor lo imputa a las restricciones a la importación y mayores controles.

An update on SGE Vault Withdrawals and SGE Price Premiums - Ronan Manly 

Si embargo tenemos esta noticia positiva de China

Un nuevo contrato de futuros del oro está siendo introducido por la Bolsa de Futuros de Hong Kong (dos contratos en realidad). Los dos contratos serán liquidados físicamente en oro; con este nuevo cambio que será más difícil manipular el oro.
Is China Intentionally Making It Harder To Manipulate Gold? | Investment Research Dynamics


Se suspenden las operaciones en la Bolsa de Brasil tras el desplome por la crisis política. El mecanismo suspende durante media hora las operaciones cuando el principal índice, el Ibovespa, supera una caída del 10 % y es suspendida durante media hora
http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...-corrupcion-suspendida-bolsa-bovespa_1384677/


Por Andy Hoffman: Una visión de las leyes de Canadá y País sin sombre en materia de oro, plata y platino lingotes, el objetivo del artículo es mostrar cómo se debería o podría viajar o trasladar el metal 
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...fman&article=10909665648H11690&redirect=False


----------



## Charizato21 (18 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Ya me comentaron en el foro que no existe la correlación mineras oreras y precio de oro, pero persisto en ello, es sorprendente que ABX (Barrick Gold Corporation) esté únicamente al 0,69% en estos momentos; si bien es cierto que Newmont Mining está 2,1% sigue siendo poca subida. Creo que habrá una fortísima corrección del Cartel, con rabia, ensañamiento, inquina, ira, ferocidad, fiereza, furia, furor, encono, mañana jueves, viernes y hasta el lunes.



Lo sé, una autocita egótica es lo peor que se puede hacer en un foro serio (bórralo Fernando si así lo consideras) pero insisto y persisto:

... continuará la fortísima corrección del Cartel, con rabia, ensañamiento, inquina, ira, ferocidad, fiereza, furia, furor, encono, mañana viernes y hasta el lunes


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 May 2017)

Parri dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Los medios técnicos de los que dispongo en el ADEIT (lugar de la conferencia) no son los aconsejables para una buena calidad del sonido con relación al webinar. Lo grabaremos y luego lo pasaré a la gente interesada/apuntada al webinar.
> 
> Fernando, calopez no cuida a sus clientes. Publicidad a gogo, buzón lleno que no acepta mensajes, no dar importancia a los hilos con más visitas, de madrugada no está disponible el foro.....



Buenos días Parri,

¿Al final hay disponible para los inscritos al evento alguna grabación del Webinar fallido?

Seguimiento Jornada sobre metales preciosos, geopolítica y macroeconomia - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Uy! que flojo anda esto... No sé si se deberá al cambio de aires o a qué, pero los "pollos" que llevan este foro deberían tomar nota de su notoria dejadez...

# Charizato21: Que el Oro corrija después de una subida tan vertical es lo más "normal" del mundo... Además, ya dijimos por aquí, tanto paketazo como yo, que lo lógico sería que fuera a buscar la media 200 y así lo hizo... ya ves, Charizato21, que NO es tan complejo el "predecir" unos determinados movimientos en los "mercados", aunque éstos estén inyectados en "vena"...

Tampoco la subida era para tirar cohetes y el Oro ahora mismo está inmerso en su habitual y aburrida lateralidad... Y para mí sigue siendo alcista por encima de los $1188,19 y si los perfora en algún momento ya hablaríamos... mientras que aprovecharía para comprar un "poquitín" más.

Y el "Cartel", Charizato21, ya está cómodo en torno a estos precios, de hecho tienen marcados los límites por arriba y por abajo: $1300 - $1200...

Ya que ando por aquí, aprovecho para dejaros esto...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...del-ciberataque-global-con-el-virus-wannacry-

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (19 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Keep Bitcoin For Impending Market Crash: Prominent Gold Investor
> 
> Simply WOW: $10,000 Bitcoin Investment in 2010 Now Worth $200 Million, Gold $9,900



Entonces nos recomiendas comprar bitcoin en 2010, matar a Hitler en 1930 y decirle a Jesucristo que Judas le va a traicionar.

Gracias por la valiosa aportación.



racional dijo:


> Simply WOW: $10,000 Bitcoin Investment in 2010 Now Worth $200 Million, Gold $9,900



El riesgo tiene un premio, la seguridad un coste. Ambos activos no se pueden comparar. 

Quien busque correr elevados riesgos no solo tiene a bitcoin, hay infinidad de activos con iguales revalorizaciones (o pérdidas) potenciales. En cambio cuantos activos conoces donde acudir en busca de seguridad? eh? EH? esa es la cuestión!


----------



## frisch (19 May 2017)

@Ignusuario Norar

jajajaja, gracias por hacerme reír.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 19:29 ----------

Bueno, como no todo en la vida es reír, os enlazo un artículo a un blog que he citado en varias ocasiones en este oasis de paz.

El artículo se lee fácil, es ameno. Digamos que es literatura costumbrista sobre la cotidiana realidad en Grecia.

Como dice su autor en otra de sus recientes entradas:

_"El universo de la crisis griega es como en... la guerra. Los hay que sobreviven, los hay que mueren ante la indiferencia de los demás, y los hay que nunca recibirán un disparo." _

greek crisis: Rememoraciones


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 May 2017)

Aburrimiento desde máximos de 2011...:


----------



## jorka (19 May 2017)

> Iniciado por racional Ver Mensaje
> 
> Keep Bitcoin For Impending Market Crash: Prominent Gold Investor
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

Ahí os va un gráfico sencillito:



Si rompemos la cuña por arriba, iremos a 1300 en corto plazo

Si es por abajo, toca apoyar en las cotas cercanas a 1200

Creo que estaremos oscilando arriba/abajo de 1260 unos días, pero pronto se desvelará la dirección que tomaremos.

Por abajo como apuntaba antes *Fernando* las inmediaciones de 1180$ no creo que se vean si no pasa algo muy grave, es más, ojala se vean...me apetece cargar más munición, pero dudo que nos la vendan.

En cuanto al dichoso/bendito/odiado/amado BTC, sigo pensando que a pesar de ser productos con posibilidades especulativas (BTC y Oro), poco tienen que ver.

Es como por ejemplo comparar un pollo con el grano de arroz...

Ambos cotizan en sus respectivos mercados, pero si tenemos uno en cada mano, poco se parecen, ¿verdad?...sin embargo podrían combinar bien en una olla con algunos otros ingredientes.

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (20 May 2017)

La plata por Gary Christenson publicado ayer 
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...11690&redirect=false&contributor=Sprott+Money














Según él esta es una interpretación conservadora para la plata, la tendencia sugiere un rally inminente:







Aquí una entrevista al presidente GATA, Bill Murphy, señala que la plata parece ser el único producto cuyo precio ha disminuido durante las últimas cuatro décadas, habla de la manipulación. (Entrevista es de 23 minutos de duración)

"""https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nroa5KHLhGI


----------



## Morsa (20 May 2017)

frisch dijo:


> @Ignusuario Norar
> 
> jajajaja, gracias por hacerme reír.
> 
> ...



El artículo es demoledor, algo que a ninguno de los que andamos por aquí nos suena raro y difícil de ve por nuestras costas, más que nada porque en varias regiones ya es así.

Antes le tocará a Italia y España, pero a Francia ya le metieron su lobo con piel de lobo sonriente, con palabras tan vacías para los castuzos como esfuerzo, riesgo, emprendimiento...

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera, pero la marea va subiendo y el sistema nos devorará a todos antes que renunciar a los gin tonics a 4€ del bar del congreso.

Ya se sabe, por la estabilidad del pulso de los gestores del estado.


----------



## Alas (20 May 2017)

Bueno existe una posibilidad de una subida vertical a finales de mayo,pero no es 100
% se puede especular.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Lo malo del AT y de los gráficos en general es que cualquiera puede interpretar lo que quiera... Y yo me fío mucho más de mis "pautas" y que en muchas ocasiones han coincidido con el AT que nos proporciona paketazo... Y que para mí es de lo más fiables y llevo unos cuantos añitos en esto...

# Alas: Mientras no se rompan los $23,463 con volumen y MUCHA VIOLENCIA, NO cambia nada en la Plata. Sin embargo, yo sigo una determinada "pauta" en la Plata y que es difícil de "identificar"... pero que sugiere que a lo largo de 2018 podría producirse un cambio radical en la tendencia errática y a la baja que sigue persistiendo en la Plata. Y eso NO quita para que mientras tanto sigamos viendo de todo alrededor de la misma...

Saludos.


----------



## Paisaje (20 May 2017)

Buenas,

Me gustaría saber un lugar fiable donde comprar oro. Y qué formato del mismo me recomendáis para comprar con efectivo digamos unos 30K€, y a efectos fiscales cómo se procede en estos casos. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2017)

Hola, paisaje: No me dedico al tema fiscal y prueba de ello es que este tema lo tengo solventado mediante la correspondiente contratación. Así es más difícil "equivocarse"...

Yo el único "problema" que veo es que Hacienda le pregunte acerca de ese "efectivo" y que es una cantidad respetable para dedicar a comprar este producto tan "demoníaco"... Y luego Vd. va a quedar "fichado" ya que sus datos personales se "comunicarán".. Si ambas cuestiones NO representan ningún problema para Vd., pues adelante...

Tiendas solventes las tiene Vd. en Barcelona y en Madrid. No es difícil encontrarlas a través del navegador.

Saludos.


----------



## Paisaje (20 May 2017)

Muchas gracias Fernando por su pronta respuesta. 
Ahí está... el problema en "B". Yo lo que busco es transformar ese efectivo para guardarlo a largo plazo 10-15 años y me ha parecido que el vil metal es la mejor opción.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- A vueltas con los Dalton y el drama de la energía en España

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (21 May 2017)

Paisaje dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fernando por su pronta respuesta.
> Ahí está... el problema en "B". Yo lo que busco es transformar ese efectivo para guardarlo a largo plazo 10-15 años y me ha parecido que el vil metal es la mejor opción.



Me temo que tendrás que dedicarle algo de tiempo....
Por un lado ingresos pequeños y aleatorios y compras pequeñas en tiendas online de Alemania Y por otro...Busca en el hilo de valoraciones de este foro...y selecciona 5-10 vendedores..contactas con ellos y te vas a pasar 1-2 días con tu mujer a la ciudad en cuestión...Animo y a por el oro...(y si me permites...la plata)
Salu2.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 May 2017)

Paisaje dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fernando por su pronta respuesta.
> Ahí está... el problema en "B". Yo lo que busco es transformar ese efectivo para guardarlo a largo plazo 10-15 años y me ha parecido que el vil metal es la mejor opción.



Como bien comenta Silverbio, lo major que puede hacer es compras pequenyas en Alemania y menos pequenyas con foreros de reconocido prestigio del hilo... no necesitara mucho tiempo para llegar a la cantidad que menciona si por ejemplo decide ir an un 80/20 oro/plata. 

Lo que tiene que hacer siempre es, una vez comprado y anotado el valor en su "agenda secreta" :fiufiu:, es no mirar mas la cotizacion del oro... olvidese... es dinero que no necesita... no se haga ulceras... 

Y si lo va a tener en casa, idee algunos Bbenos escondites... hace tiempo (> 1 year) posteamos opciones (con y sin jardin )... 

Los que tienen oro supongo que tienen Buenos escondites..

Buena suerte


----------



## marquen2303 (21 May 2017)

Paisaje dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría saber un lugar fiable donde comprar oro. Y qué formato del mismo me recomendáis para comprar con efectivo digamos unos 30K€, y a efectos fiscales cómo se procede en estos casos. Un saludo y gracias.




En este hilo un poco de información sobre que formato elegir

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html"]http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html


----------



## frisch (21 May 2017)

Bueno, sin querer abusar del "fuera de tema" quería contaros que he decidido volver a leer a los grandes pensadores y literatos. Leo a Séneca y sus cartas a Lucilio y, desde hace unas semanas releo a Tolstoi.

Lo hago porque estoy convencido (estoy seguro que el iniciador de este hilo y otros contertulios así lo entienden), no hay nada nuevo que descubrir.

Os pego el primer párrafo de la novela de Tolstoi, Resurrección.

Lo escribió en 1899 y, sin embargo, lo hubiese podido escribir en el 2020.

No tiene desperdicio (es un canto, a pesar de la desesperanza, a la esperanza).


"Los varios centenares de miles de seres humanos que se habían juntado en este espacio apretado, por más que mutilaran la tierra sobre la que vivían ; por más que aplastaran el suelo bajo bloques de piedras para que nada pudiese brotar ; arrancaran cualquier hierba que comenzaba a despuntar ; llenaran de humo el aire con emanaciones de carbón y de petróleo, cortaran los árboles, espantaran animales y pájaros : la primavera volvía a estar ahí, incluso en la ciudad. El sol calentaba. Vivificada, la hierba crecía y reverdecía dondequiera no había sido traillada, no sólo en los céspedes de los bulevares, sino también entre los adoquines de las calles ; los chopos, los álamos y los cerezos silvestres desplegaban sus brillantes y perfumadas hojas ; los tilos hinchaban sus brotes a punto de abrirse ; las cornejas, los gorriones, las palomas, cumpliendo con la costumbre de la primavera, construían alegremente sus nidos, y las moscas calentadas por el sol bordoneaban sobre las paredes. Todo era alborozo : plantas, pájaros, insectos, niños. Pero los hombres, los mayores, los adultos, no dejaban de engañarse y de atormentarse unos a otros. Lo que consideraban importante, no era, ni esta mañana de primavera, ni esta belleza del universo que Dios obsequia para la felicidad de todos los seres humanos - belleza que invita a la paz, a la unión, al amor : No, para ellos, lo importante y sagrado, es lo que ellos mismos han concebido para dominar a su prójimo."


----------



## oinoko (22 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Keep Bitcoin For Impending Market Crash: Prominent Gold Investor
> 
> Simply WOW: $10,000 Bitcoin Investment in 2010 Now Worth $200 Million, Gold $9,900



La burbuja que se esta viviendo estos últimos días con las monedas virtuales es tremenda , es autentico pánico comprador, y la ostia que se van a dar antes o después va a pasar a la historia, y dejará a la burbuja de los tulipanes como un chiste.

El que acierte el momento de salirse se puede forrar, pero el último en salir se va a quedar encerrado de por vida.

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (22 May 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> La burbuja que se esta viviendo estos últimos días con las monedas virtuales es tremenda , es autentico pánico comprador, y la ostia que se van a dar antes o después va a pasar a la historia, y dejará a la burbuja de los tulipanes como un chiste.
> 
> El que acierte el momento de salirse se puede forrar, pero el último en salir se va a quedar encerrado de por vida.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues os voy a contar como lo veo yo.....
Al final me decidí a "estudiar" criptoeconomia....y sobre todo a formarme "básicamente" (ni soy ingeniero de software, ni voy a hacer desarrollos basados en blockchain ni tengo interés en ser minero) sobre el ethereum....que no es una criptomoneda en si....aunque tiene su token, sino más bien la gasolina que impulsa el blockchain....y que en mi opinión va a desarrollar un papel ciertamente relevante en la nueva economía que viene...
Y descubri que el mayor problema que para mí presentaban estos "inventos"....los monederos online....sujetos a potenciales quiebras de los exchanges, perdidas por gestiones dolosas, hackers, caídas de red, etc....es subsanable en gran parte a través de los monederos offlines, paperwallets, bitcards, etc....que me permiten tener estas criptomonedas en casa...en un usb, papel, o incluso en una moneda sellada....vamos como los metales....home sweet home...
Creo que con este enfoque si se puede diversificar un poquito de excedente monetario...y creo que puede salir muy bien....Y con un objetivo muy parecido al de los metales....tener otro paraguas para aguantar el chaparrón del entorno fiat.
Así que en próximas correcciones....que creo que vendrán...y muy acusadas....porque ya sabéis que a los peces gordos no les gusta que los pequeños coman de su mismo plato.....volveré a meter los pies en el agua....(con dinero que asumo perder en un 100%, vamos, como las Abengoa B que tengo en el cajón..eso si....a 0,014...
Saludos, diversificación y suerte...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Está claro que quienes se hayan posicionado en el BitCoin a "buenos" precios han alcanzado fuertes plusvalías latentes si todavía no han vendido. ¿Se mantendrá esa buena tónica en el futuro? Pues, sabemos que a corto plazo la IRRACIONALIDAD en un producto puede durar mucho tiempo y tenemos la "leche" de ejemplos recientes y totalmente actuales... Y también es posible que este "producto" acabe "consolidándose" y alcance precios muy superiores a los de estos días...

En fin, esto del BitCoin es algo que cada cual debe analizar bien antes de posicionarse en el mismo. En lo personal, sigo pensando lo mismo: NO está hecho para mí... Por tanto, paso y pasaré del mismo.

Y os dejo un excelente artículo y que se reitera en lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: TINA's Legacy: Free Money, Bread and Circuses and Collapse

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2017)

Y continúa el "experimento" griego...

- Greek Authorities To Launch Mass Confiscation Of Safe Deposit Boxes, Securities, Homes In Tax-Evasion Crackdown | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (23 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y continúa el "experimento" griego...
> 
> - Greek Authorities To Launch Mass Confiscation Of Safe Deposit Boxes, Securities, Homes In Tax-Evasion Crackdown | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Brutal. Luego a los que desconfiamos del gobierno nos llaman paranoicos...

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 May 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Brutal. Luego a los que desconfiamos del gobierno nos llaman paranoicos...
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



¡La madre que me parió! como en la puñetera Edad Media, me acabo de enterar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y continúa el "experimento" griego...
> 
> - Greek Authorities To Launch Mass Confiscation Of Safe Deposit Boxes, Securities, Homes In Tax-Evasion Crackdown | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Por lo que veo Grecia será el primer país "europeo" en el que el pueblo empezará a cortar cabezas de sus mandatarios.

Eso o si no le echan cojones ni inteligencia, lo pasarán muy mal.

Está visto que es mejor no tener nada a tu nombre para este tipo de casos que cada vez serán más y más.

Menuda gentuza que está hecha la masa política mundial intentando parasitar vía decreto ley.


----------



## Morsa (23 May 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Brutal. Luego a los que desconfiamos del gobierno nos llaman paranoicos...
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Pasito a pasito hacia la guerra civil o hacia la claudicacion total.

Espero que los jovenes que se crien en ese entorno tengan menos que perder que las sociedades que no levantan la cabeza mientras les roban.

vergonzoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- LOS ATAQUES CIBERNÃ‰TICOS PUEDEN SER EL DETONADOR PERFECTO PARA UNA CRISIS FINANCIERA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 May 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Por lo que veo Grecia será el primer país "europeo" en el que el pueblo empezará a cortar cabezas de sus mandatarios.
> 
> Eso o si no le echan cojones ni inteligencia, lo pasarán muy mal.
> 
> .../...



Yo no le veo tan claro.

Lo digo como hipótesis de trabajo a tener en cuenta, no como algo de lo que esté completamente seguro.

A diferencia de otros períodos convulsos de la Historia - tomo por ejemplo la tan cacareada Revolución Francesa, que no dejó de ser la vía de acceso de la burguesía al reparto del pastel de poder y a expensas, finalmente, de los descamisados (por mucho que 200 y pico años después todavía se cuente la gesta como una toma del poder por parte de las masas, digámoslo llanamente, puteadas en su ignorancia), esta vez en el siglo XXI, la cosa pinta de otro color.

Tenemos una masa que está lobotomizada por ese magnífico invento (para el poder) que se llama la televisión y que data de los años 30. Si a la masa francesa se le tomó el pelo (que nadie se olvide que después de 1789 también hubo un tal Napoleón) con discursos escritos en papel ¿qué no se habrá hecho con una masa esclava de la caja tonta, del tablet tonto y del móvil inteligente tonto?

No nos engañemos.

La masa hoy en día es más maleable y conducible que en tiempos de los Borgia, que ya es decir.

Por supuesto, puede haber revueltas, y violentas, en los suburbios de Detroit, de Atenas, París o la City pero eso, en mi opinión, "los de la tele" ya lo tienen previsto y dado por descontado. Un par de batallones del ejército que repartan hostias y obleas a diestro y siniestro, en nombre de la seguridad del resto de la masa borreguil bien pensante, y sanseacabó.

La batalla por ese lado, en mi opinión, está perdida porque mientras el ciudadano "normal" se dedicaba a ingeniárselas cómo comprarse un pisito en la costa o pasar unas vacaciones en Cancún, alentado por el director de su banco, que se lo ponía todo en bandeja de plata, los jefes del director del banco y los jefes de éste ya estaban ingeniándoselas por otros derroteros.

A saber:

Cuando el ciudadano lambda despierte hay que tener un plan B.

El plan B es:

1. Adormecer a la mayoría (conseguido, no hay más que coger una línea de metro de cualquier ciudad europea para ver a la mayoría moviendo frenéticamente el dedo índice y el anular sobre una cosa que parece un trozo de plexiglas y, por lo que cuentan, inteligente).

2. A los recalcitrantes (que son pocos) leña.

3. Si llega un momento en el que los del los del plexiglas se quejan, les organizamos unos fuegos de artificio tipo Manchester (ojo, no estoy diciendo que sea falsa bandera, sólo estoy diciendo que Manchester será utilizado para que los del plexiglas, cuando se quejen, dejen de hacerlo y se adhieran alma y cuerpo a las tesis de los de la "tele").

Et voilà, le tour est joué!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 May 2017)

Ya se que no es el hilo...pero ¿ que opináis del bitcoin ?...lo veo grotesco...:


----------



## frisch (23 May 2017)

Creo que ves bien.

Santa Lucía te preserve la vista.

Es un instrumento del poder y para el poder con la particularidad de que se vende como algo radicalmente alternativo y fuera del circuito del "poder", cuando, en realidad, aunque sólo fuese por el simple hecho de ser digital, es ya altamente vulnerable y peligroso y en manos del poder. O sino, que se responda a la pregunta ¿quién controla "lo digital"? Por de pronto, en nuestro país, Telefónica que es la dueña de los cables.

Por supuesto más de uno se ha forrado con el invento pero me recuerda, salvando las distancias, a los tulipanes holandeses en el siglo XVII sólo que esta vez son tulipanes digitales (para más INRI).

Es curioso porque esta historia del bitcoin no la entiende (no entiende el intríngulis) ni la prima del que lo "inventó". Hablando con una amiga que trabaja en INDRA desde hace más de 15 años, experta en sistemas UNIX, con un alto puesto en la empresa, no había oído hablar nunca de la figura del "minero" en el proceso de creación (descubrimiento) del bitcoin.

Es decir que para la masa borreguil ilustrada, el bitcoin es una cosa nueva que está muy bien porque compras uno y te forras. Es, pues es otra forma de invertir, te compras una serie de números y de letras que pones en un monedero virtual (pero seguro, dios mío seguro como que la tierra es cuadrada), monedero al que sólo puedes acceder tú y Teléfonica y la NSA que son los que tienen los cables y los que pueden intervenirlos, en caso de extrema necesidad, por supuesto) y vamos, que con un canto en los dientes, que comparando con el que se iba de vacaciones a Cancún vía el puente de plata que le ponía Don Alberto, director de la sucursal de su banco, lo del bitcoin es, pues es "Todo un Invento" (después de la lejía, el que más blanquea).

Un saludo


----------



## Bohemian (23 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - LOS ATAQUES CIBERNÃ‰TICOS PUEDEN SER EL DETONADOR PERFECTO PARA UNA CRISIS FINANCIERA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Leyendo el blog dan ganas de quitarse la puta vida ante tal mentira en la que nos tienen sometidos... Pero eso no ocurrirá conmigo, ni con cualquier persona crítica, que pocas quedan en nuestro mundo, lamentablemente...


----------



## racional (24 May 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya se que no es el hilo...pero ¿ que opináis del bitcoin ?...lo veo grotesco...:



Que no va parar de subir, podria llegar 100,000 o 1 millon. Ahora mismo es la mejor inversión del mundo. Esto es asi. Mientras tanto el oro ni se mueve. En el futuro podria existir un patrón Bitcoin mundial que sustituya al dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 00:01 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> La burbuja que se esta viviendo estos últimos días con las monedas virtuales es tremenda



De verdad crees que hay burbuja? y en el oro no?

capitalizacion de las cryptomonedas a dia de hoy: $82.438.924.941
capitalizacion del oro: $6838,263,665,594

Como ves la del oro tiene muchos mas numeros, 83 veces más. Asi que de burbuja nada, esto es un mercado emergente.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> De verdad crees que hay burbuja? y en el oro no?
> 
> capitalizacion de las cryptomonedas a dia de hoy: $82.438.924.941
> capitalizacion del oro: $6838,263,665,594
> ...



Yo no lo metería en la misma escala, puesto que el hombre lleva con el oro miles de años y el bitcoin como quien dice, nació ayer.

Es normal que exista esa supremacía del oro respecto al bitcoin, pero también es normal que debido a la estupidez humana, llegue el día en que el bitcoin supere al oro en valor cambiario (eso ya sucede hace un tiempo) y en capitalización.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# El hombre dubitativo: ¿"Grotesco"? Te quedas corto... El comportamiento del BitCoin es totalmente IRRACIONAL y su FORTÍSIMA Volatilidad es una buena muestra de ello. Ahí NO hay más que ESPECULACIÓN, pero como ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones cada cual pone su Dinero donde le da la REAL GANA, vamos de momento... En cualquier caso, a mí NO me van a ver por el BitCoin NI DE COÑA...

# frisch: Como ya viene siendo habitual, agradezco tus comentarios y, en lo personal, pues fifty/fifty sobre lo vértido en los mismos... Vamos a ver, algo sé de Historia y NO SIEMPRE las Revoluciones se han movido con intereses creados detrás de las mismas y ahí te incluyo también a la Revolución Francesa, aunque ésta fuera impulsada desde la Masonería...

Las Revoluciones producidas por el hartazgo ante las injusticias es algo muy viejo y ahora que estás leyendo a los Clásicos, pues si te interesa el tema podrías profundizar en las Rebeliones serviles acontecidas entre 140 a.C. y 70 a.C. y que tuvieron como escenarios principales a Sicilia y la Italia meridional. Adoptaron la forma de tres guerras principales: las guerras de esclavos de Sicilia y la guerra de Espartaco. A ellas se puede agregar el movimiento cimarrón de Drímaco.

Te doy algunas de las muchas fuentes que se pueden consultar: libros XXXIV a XXXVI de la "Biblioteca histórica", de Diodoro Sículo, sobre las guerras de Sicilia, y los capítulos 8 a 11 de la "Vida de Craso", de Plutarco, así como los capítulos 116 a 120 del primer libro de las "Guerras Civiles" de Apiano, sobre la guerra de Espartaco. Aunque sobre éste último haya sido Plutarco el que más y mejor ha escrito.

Después existen Grandes Revoluciones que cambiaron el mundo: la de Haití (fíjate que empiezo por una a la que apenas se hace mención), Francesa, Norteamericana, Mexicana, Rusa, China, Cubana... Y muchas más que me dejo en el "tintero"...

Es decir, frisch, que a lo largo de la Historia SIEMPRE ha habido momentos concretos en que se dijo ¡Basta ya! Y unas veces tuvieron éxito -las menos- y otras no -las más-... ¿Y por qué ahora tiene que ser diferente? ¿Por la Tecnología "recreativa"? Va a ser que NO... perooooo eso ya pertenece al ámbito de la "opinión", aunque ya te digo que históricamente no ha sido como pretendes. Eso NO quita para que sepa leerte entre "líneas" y entender lo que intentas transmitir y donde SÍ te doy la razón sin que entre en contradicción con lo que he comentado.

# Bohemian: Mira, la VIDA es lo que tienes y el "Más Allá" es más bien una cuestión "etérea", ya que pertenece al terreno de la FE y nada más... Yo NO la tengo y prefiero ceñirme a esto que dijo Benjamín Franklin: "No malgastes tu tiempo, pues de esta materia está formada la vida."

Y te añadiría que para "combatir" al Sistema hay que intentar aprender las reglas de juego que trata de imponer y luego intentar jugar mejor que él... Difícil, pero NO "imposible". Vamos, a lo "Camaleón"...

# racional: Le aconsejo que siga la nueva Burbuja que está por llegar: los Botijos Emergentes...

Y sobre los MPs poco hay que comentar: vuelven a mostrar signos de cansancio. Y el Oro puede irse hacia los $1245 y ya veremos qué pasa ahí y la Plata podría llegar hasta los $17,22 con prolongación hasta los $17,55... Sin embargo, NO veremos mayor "claridad" hasta que los índices bursátiles tengan una fuerte corrección y lo suyo sería un Crack, pero éste último es cuestión de Paciencia y ya llegará... Eso SEGURO.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (24 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que no va parar de subir, podria llegar 100,000 o 1 millon. Ahora mismo es la mejor inversión del mundo. Esto es asi. Mientras tanto el oro ni se mueve. En el futuro podria existir un patrón Bitcoin mundial que sustituya al dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 00:01 ----------
> 
> ...



En el caso que exista un patron bitcoin mundial, querrá decir que los gobiernos han sido capaces de eliminar el anonimato de esa criptomoneda y de sus transacciones y de imponer impuestos a la tenencia y la transferencia de las mismas. En ese caso, las ventajas del bitcoin seran nulas y se hundirá a la nada.


----------



## Orooo (24 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que no va parar de subir, podria llegar 100,000 o 1 millon. Ahora mismo es la mejor inversión del mundo. Esto es asi. Mientras tanto el oro ni se mueve. En el futuro podria existir un patrón Bitcoin mundial que sustituya al dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 00:01 ----------
> 
> ...




Yo os voy siguiendo en el hilo de las Altcoins ya que por aprender no pierdo nada.

Y solo he aprendido dos cosas claras:

1- No os interesan las criptomonedas, solo los euros que podais ganar con ellas. 
En cambio aqui (mayormente) no nos interesan los euros, si no mas bien el oro que podamos conseguir con estos.

2- Mas que inversiones parecen carreras de apuestas. Me recuerda a las peliculas tahilandesas antes de un combate cuando todos estan euforicos apostando con los billetes en la mano por uno u otro luchador.


Imagino que aun me queda mucho por aprender...


----------



## xavik (24 May 2017)

Este jueves hay reunión de la OPEC que puede agitar el mercado del petróleo y por tanto espero que el del oro también se mueva (como consecuencia de que las actuales monedas están soportadas indirectamente por el petróleo y un aumento del precio hace depreciar las mismas y viceversa). Si no el mismo día pues pronto.







Goldman Warns Of "Sharp Oil Price Drop", Inventory Glut "If Backwardation Is Not Achieved"

Por cierto, la FED también tiene reunión esta semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2017)

Viendo estos datos... ¿qué MIERDA de "salida" de la Crisis están "vendiendo"?

- Soft Data Collapse Continues - Richmond Fed Crashes | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

Veo que no pasa desapercibida al foro la locura que se vive en altcoinlad&BTC

Yo os puedo contar mi experiencia de primera mano, pues llevo por ahí desde hace tiempo y mi sensación comparada con el oro es la siguiente:

Miro mis balances en BTC pasados a $, y no me creo realmente lo que veo...no lo siento como mío.

Me da la sensación de tener ahí dinero del monopoly o algo similar, con lo que ni tan siquiera me preocupo demasiado en si sube o baja dada la inmensa volatilidad.

En ocasiones que una coin suba 1$, me supone que mi balance aumenta 800$, y yo de momento permanezco con los pies en el suelo, y lo tengo como un hobby, que si a la larga sale bien, pues cojonudo, pero realmente, no espero que salga bien por algún motivo que se me escapa de momento.

Cuando miro mi balance en oro, no pienso en $, o €, pienso en gramos (ojalá pensara en kilos  )

Es como si el oro, me diera confianza de verdad, seguridad, "poder"...y realmente no tiene por qué, quizá sea peor inversión a largo plazo que el propio BTC...eso no lo sé.

Solo quiero transmitir mi sensación, y esa sensación me dice que creo más en el oro, que en BTC, a pesar de que el segundo refleje un mejor balance en el saldo de revalorizaciones...supongo que es lo que llevo en la sangre...no oro, si no genes arraigados dónde el oro=seguridad, y esa seguridad por desgracia para mi, no me transmite el mundo de la cryptomoneda.

Veremos quién gana, yo de momento, lo tomo como un "juego"

Un saludo.


----------



## Orooo (24 May 2017)

Paketazo, Fernando y demas expertos, una pregunta.

Como veis en estos momentos crearse una cartera buy&hold en empresas serias que ofrezcan dividendos para ir reinvirtiendolos a largo plazo?

Y en una inversion indexada?

Vale la pena seguir ahorrando y entrar mas adelante? Entrar ya? No entrar nunca?

Mas que nada para sacarle al dinero una rentabilidad "segura" a largo plazo.

Un saludo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En ocasiones que una coin suba 1$, me supone que mi balance aumenta 800$,



Joder, y qué haces que no los vendes ya y te sacas 1.700.000 Eur.

Entiendo que si cada 1$ que sube el Bitcoin tu ganas 800$ es porque tienes 800 Bitcoin.

Con eso puedes comprar Oro por kilos...


----------



## silverbio (24 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Paketazo, Fernando y demas expertos, una pregunta.
> 
> Como veis en estos momentos crearse una cartera buy&hold en empresas serias que ofrezcan dividendos para ir reinvirtiendolos a largo plazo?
> 
> ...



Si me permites..la rentabilidad segura es lo único que ya no es seguro...
Y si no...mira la renta fija...la gente está "pagando" por tener garantizado el retorno del dinero aparcado.

Trabajarse un buy and hold en la mayor burbuja de renta variable de la historia? No suena muy bien.....necesitarías un montón de años para recuperar la inversión inicial, los dividendos creo que no los olerías....y alguna de tus empresas podría desaparecer por el camino....

Tu idea cobra mucho más sentido en el próximo suelo....2020-2022...ahi si que te podrías hacer una buena cartera con lo que quede bueno en pie...el tema está en cómo mantener tu capacidad de inversión fuera del entorno fiat/bancario hasta esas fechas....(yo desde luego no pienso mantener posiciones bancarias importantes a partir de octubre de este año)....recuerda que el FGD y sus 100.000€ de cobertura es una broma, se gastaron la tela en las pagas de las pensiones...y en todo caso nunca se diseñó para cubrir un previsible reseteo bancario global.

Indexados...si...pero los inversos...aunque visto los problemas de liquidez de los ETF con minucias como el Brexit...mejor no pensar lo que puede pasar si el sistema estornuda de verdad....

En el mercado inmobiliario podrías tener opciones para diversificar...aunque también se verá muy castigado...pero es más difícil que te lo "roben" y con un buen seguro de cobro podrías generar una rentabilidad estable....y hay algunos fondos buenos por ahí especializados en agua y comida....(Panda)...terrenos de cultivo y frutales suenan muy bien a futuro...y doy por hecho que de metales vas bien servido...

En fin....diversificación y suerte.


----------



## racional (24 May 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es normal que exista esa supremacía del oro respecto al bitcoin, pero también es normal que debido a la estupidez humana, llegue el día en que el bitcoin supere al oro en valor cambiario (eso ya sucede hace un tiempo) y en capitalización.



No es debido a la estupidez, sino al ratio, por cada bitcoin hay unas 250 oz de oro.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder, y qué haces que no los vendes ya y te sacas 1.700.000 Eur.
> 
> Entiendo que si cada 1$ que sube el Bitcoin tu ganas 800$ es porque tienes 800 Bitcoin.
> 
> Con eso puedes comprar Oro por kilos...



Por que no vivo en un "paraisofiscal"

hay dos motivos por los que no tengo el menor interés en cambiar mis tokens por nada relacionado con FIAT, al igual que no tengo interés en cambiar mi oro por nada.

Todo en esta vida requiere de un equilibrio que estabilice tu presente y tu futuro, en base a lo que hayas decidido en el pasado.

Ten por seguro que si precisara el dinero "fiat" para algo vital o importante, no e temblaría el pulso en tomar beneficios aquí y ahora.

Mi problema es que no confío en la banca, ni en las instituciones, por lo tanto, si cambio algo en lo que confió más que en el propio sistema, por algo que forma parte del sistema, estaría renunciando a mis principios.

No estoy aquí para eso, sé que no puedo cambiar el mundo, pero al menos trato de evitar que la corriente me arrastre en la medida de lo posible.

En cuanto a que tengo 800 BTC...nunca he dicho que la moneda que subiera 1$ fuera el BTC :no:

*orooo*

Ahora mismo el gran problema de los ahorradores es que los "joden" por las cuatro esquinas.

No hay producto financiero seguro, y que nos de retornos decentes.

Ni un € en bolsa a largo plazo ahora mismo...ni uno.

Lo único en lo que te podrías jugar algo, es en tema de cuenta en divisas o similares, por eso de que malo será que por ejemplo el sistema monetario suizo se vaya al carajo...sigo franco suizo pero podrías analizar otras divisas.

En su día cuando el brexit me posicioné en libras, y dejé aquí constancia...me saqué en unas semanas un pequeño rendimiento, y liquidé. Pero bien podría haberlo dejado ahí para el largo plazo...era una inversión con riesgo "controlado"

Por ejemplo si inviertes ahora en BME, TEF, SAN...es posible que cobres esos dividendos del "pardillo", pero me da a mi que en un par de años, ni con los dividendos recuperarás la depreciación que veo venir en la renta variable, pues todo ciclo tiene un inicio y un fin (ahora tocó alcista)...mañana tocará bajista (y pienso que será largo en el tiempo)

Un saludo y mucha suerte con tus ahorros, no dejes que nadie te los "robe"


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Orooo: Como MUY BIEN te han dicho silberbio y paketazo, OLVÍDATE de la Renta Variable y por bastante tiempo... No sé cuándo, pero previsiblemente el próximo año 2018 empiece a "tronar" en los mercados y de forma bastante fuerte. Ahora mismo, la mejor posición es estar en liquidez y para el que entienda pues cortos "manejables" como los que refiere silbervio.

Como tú, Orooo, estamos muchos y que no vemos salida al ahorro conservador y que está cercenado, de manera que han empujado a muchos incautos a tomar posiciones en la Renta Variable a unos precios que ya veremos lo que se tardan en recuperar cuando vengan más dadas, que vendrán...

Si tienes un "excedente" y quieres dedicar un poco más a los MPs, pues adelante... A fin de cuentas es lo que yo estoy haciendo, aunque últimamente me he vuelto a ir a por la Plata y NO por nada en especial. Simplemente, soy "platero" y tengo unas colecciones abiertas, así que sigo acumulando monedas de ese metal.

Bueno, a mí me consta de que paketazo en su momento compró algún BitCoin y después se ha pasado a otras monedas "virtuales". Bien, conociéndole y en el momento que entró NO tengo la menor duda de que ha hecho "pasta", vamos que se lo han puesto a "huevo"... Estamos hablando de un tipo avezado en los "mercados" y donde él ha entrado es un simple mercado "emergente", así que muy complicado NO lo ha tenido que tener. Ahora bien, él mismo ya dice que la "altura" alcanzada es para pensárselo, así que aviso a navegantes...

Por otro lado, en mi comentario de esta mañana decía que había que saber jugar contra las reglas del Sistema y a fin de cuentas es lo que él está haciendo. Un tipo muy "avispado" el amigo paketazo y cuyos consejos siempre son bien recibidos.

Y luego me paso de nuevo por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (24 May 2017)

Gracias Paketazo, Silberbio y Fernando.
Se agradecen consejos como los vuestros.

Estoy intentando formarme en inversion a largo plazo pero como lo veo todo tan negro y leo de todo (bueno y malo), la verdad que no me fio.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2017)

¿Inversión a "largo plazo" y con estos niveles? Te voy a poner un simple ejemplo: Yo en el 2000 vi a Telefónica por encima de los 29 Euros y hoy está por debajo de 10... Sí, durante ese tiempo ha dado dividendos y demás mandangas, pero un inversor en Renta Fija hubiera sacado mejor rendimiento a su dinero en ese mismo período de tiempo. Y ¡Ojo! que te puesto el ejemplo de una empresa "emblemática"... Bien, ahora imagínate una corrección del 30% en el Ibex-35 y adónde crees que puede caer esa compañía o la inmensa mayoría, para qué engañarnos... Y mira que yo pienso que ese 30% se va a quedar corto. Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- GEORGE FRIEDMAN:

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (25 May 2017)

¿Por qué toda la gente está con el Bitcoin que no caga? Su revalorización ha subido a un 184% en aumento, pero no obstante es preguntar a cualquiera de los probitcoin y decirles '¿Por qué especulas con Bitcoin?' y me contesta con 'Para cambiarlo por dinero' creo que eso es una gilipollez absoluta, no entiendo por qué la gente vende bitcoins por dinero llamemoslo 'legal', ya que para mi filosofía monetaria es totalmente ilegal. 

Comentar también que desde aquél artículo que nos compartió Fernando sobre el bitcoin y que realmente quién está detrás puede ser cualquier institución bancaria, pues segurísimamente o pondría la mano en el fuego que no es ningúna tontería de cualquier rebelde informático, no sé por qué nos venden la moto con que es un economista australiano o cualquier friki japonés, cuando para realizar los algoritmos no es cosa de una persona.


----------



## frisch (25 May 2017)

Buenas tardes Fernando,

He leído el artículo sobre las declaraciones de Friedman y la verdad, hay varias cosas que no entiendo (lo cual lo considero en mi haber y no en mi deber).

Corea del Norte es un país con unos 25 millones de habitantes. Lo indico porque es poco.

No entiendo como un país tan pequeño ha podido llegar a obtener el arma nuclear y se haya mantenido impertérrita a todos los cambios de los últimos 40 años, incluidas las revoluciones y primaveras de colores. No me cabe en la sesera que no haya recibido "ayuda" para conseguirlo.

Sería interesante saber quién se la ha proporcionado y si ese alguien hace parte actualmente del círculo de los mandamases (la respuesta es obvia: Sí).

Entonces, no entiendo la jugada a menos que :

1. Ocurra lo que ocurrió en Afganistán con los del País sin Nombre que se inventaron a los talibanes para echar fuera a los soviéticos.

o

2. Los mandamases no son tan listos y juegan a aprendices de brujo movidos por su codicia.

o

(y ésta ya es muy orwelliana)

3. Por encima de todos estos mandamases hay otros mandamases que se guardan la carta de Corea del Norte en la manga para poder, por fin, convencer a los recalcitrantes (y sino a la inmensa mayoría) que este mundo es peligroso y que hay que seguir los (por ahora) "consejos" de Big Brother.

Bueno, Fernando, estoy seguro de que me darás algunas pistas.

En cualquier caso, este show Pionyang no casa, excepto en una superproducción hollywoodense con el apoyo de los Coros del Ejército ruso y la Ópera de Peking (la del XIX o la Revolucionaria, da lo mismo).


----------



## frisch (25 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Por qué toda la gente está con el Bitcoin que no caga? Su revalorización ha subido a un 184% en aumento, pero no obstante es preguntar a cualquiera de los probitcoin y decirles '¿Por qué especulas con Bitcoin?' y me contesta con 'Para cambiarlo por dinero' creo que eso es una gilipollez absoluta, no entiendo por qué la gente vende bitcoins por dinero llamemoslo 'legal', ya que para mi filosofía monetaria es totalmente ilegal.
> 
> Comentar también que desde aquél artículo que nos compartió Fernando sobre el bitcoin y que realmente quién está detrás puede ser cualquier institución bancaria, pues segurísimamente o pondría la mano en el fuego que no es ningúna tontería de cualquier rebelde informático, no sé por qué nos venden la moto con que es un economista australiano o cualquier friki japonés, cuando para realizar los algoritmos no es cosa de una persona.



Buenas tardes Bohemian,

Te doy mi opinión al hilo de lo que comentas.

En primer lugar, la gran mayoría de los seres humanos que tienen dinero (poco, medianamente o mucho) sólo juran por tener más. Eso de entrada.

Podrían jurar por tener lo suficiente, lo que necesitan, incluso haciendo una proyección a futuro pero no, ellos quieren tener más, más y más y ... más.

No porque necesiten más sino porque quieren (insisto) tener más.

Con lo cual, sin darse cuenta, pobres pardillos, contribuyen al colapso total.

Cuando llegue el colapso, llorarán desconsoladamente y en vez de hacer un mea culpa cogerán una kalachnikov y se cepillarán pues ... al primero que se encuentren. 

Tras el bitfalso triunfa esa forma de "pensar". Dicho en román paladino: ¿Cuál es el próximo pelotazo para tener más y más y más?

Lo que la masa ingente no se da cuenta es que el bitfalso es, después de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos adoptada en 1948, la mayor estafa global, probablemente, de la Historia.

Por supuesto, los blanqueadores no esperarán al colapso, ellos, los que crearon el bitfalso hace tiempo que están ya a otra cosa.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (25 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> No es debido a la estupidez, sino al ratio, por cada bitcoin hay unas 250 oz de oro.



Por cada huevo de dodo hay 3.000.000 de onzas. Invierte en huevos de dodo.

El bitcoin se puede clonar millones de veces. De hecho hay decenas de clones ya. El oro no.


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Por qué toda la gente está con el Bitcoin que no caga? Su revalorización ha subido a un 184% en aumento, pero no obstante es preguntar a cualquiera de los probitcoin y decirles '¿Por qué especulas con Bitcoin?' y me contesta con 'Para cambiarlo por dinero' creo que eso es una gilipollez absoluta, no entiendo por qué la gente vende bitcoins por dinero llamemoslo 'legal', ya que para mi filosofía monetaria es totalmente ilegal.
> 
> Comentar también que desde aquél artículo que nos compartió Fernando sobre el bitcoin y que realmente quién está detrás puede ser cualquier institución bancaria, pues segurísimamente o pondría la mano en el fuego que no es ningúna tontería de cualquier rebelde informático, no sé por qué nos venden la moto con que es un economista australiano o cualquier friki japonés, cuando para realizar los algoritmos no es cosa de una persona.



Supongo que en ocasiones tratamos de ordenar nuestros pensamientos en base a la lógica, la matemática, la propia física de la materia...

Aquí, lo lógico es buscar respuesta en la propia psicología humana...como comenta el conforero *frisch* cuando tenemos algo queremos algo más, y cuando tenemos mucho queremos mucho más.

¿por qué?... hace años concluí que es una ramificación del instinto de supervivencia...los seres vivos a medida que evolucionan buscar aumentar su seguridad...mejores zonas de caza, mejores madrigueras, mejores hembras...y hoy en día, lo mejor nos lo da el mayor poder adquisitivo "o eso creemos"

Tener más dinero por tanto nos entrega una cierta seguridad que repercute en un "instinto de supervivencia" más relajado.

Bitcoin ha pasado de valer pocos centavos. a miles de dólares...es un sueño hecho realidad.

La idea es fascinante si se entiende desde su origen y hasta su finalidad.

El fin último de BTC no es hacer ricos a sus tenedores, si no restar poder a las instituciones y sobre todo a la banca (en sentido amplio)...para eso nació.

Los poseedores de BTC en general y salvo excepciones, solo miran su cotización en base al instinto de supervivencia que menté antes, y algunos otros...los menos...lo hacen pensando en su libertad (no la fiscal), si no la libertad de decidir libremente sin tener que entregar su sudor a un tercero que haga de intermediario otorgando valor a algo que no lo posee (FIAT).

¿Quién esta tras BTC?

No sé quién está detrás, pero si pensamos fríamente quién puede poseer los BTC hoy en día, la respuesta de su futuro es sencilla.

¿Quién puede comprar BTC a 10.000$?

Pues los mismos que crean el dinero...si quieren pueden comprar toda la masa monetaria de BTC cuando les plazca, solo han de dar la orden.

Por el camino algunos afortunados se harán ricos, pero en una generación el poder lo volverán a tener los mismos...los que antaño tenían el oro...hoy tienen el dinero...y quizá mañana tengan todos los BTC.

Un saludo, gracias por aportar y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2017)

Hola, frisch: Atinado comentario el que haces y que se resume con la siguiente pregunta: ¿Por qué Corea del Norte es una potencia nuclear y a QUIÉN o QUIÉNES les interesa?

La verdad, es que el asunto tiene su "miga"... Estamos hablando de un país con escasa población y MUY POBRE. Un ejemplo: en 2015 era la 119ª Economía exportadora y una Balanza comercial negativa de $640 millones... Y tecnológicamente NO es NADIE...

¿De dónde ha salido el dinero o la "ayuda" para desarrollar su programa nuclear? Parece obvio que la ayuda "técnica" la recibió de la extinta URSS, pero tengo dudas de que la misma fuera de carácter militar, a fin de cuentas para fabricar una bomba atómica tampoco se precisa una gran ayuda exterior y te pongo el ejemplo del "Proyecto Islero" y que propició que España estuviera a un "paso" de tenerla y es digno de investigar el porqué no fue así, aunque ES SABIDO...

Mira, frisch, Corea del Norte cuenta actualmente con el apoyo interesado de China y Rusia, pero por simples intereses creados y no hay más. Tampoco éstos países están apoyando al programa nuclear norcoreano por un simple detalle que se les escapa a la mayoría: Corea del Norte tiene bombas nucleares -tampoco muchas...-, pero NO cuenta con la capacidad ni los medios para lanzarla usando un misil y de ahí las múltiples pruebas que está realizando hasta el día de hoy. 

Y si nos ponemos muy conspiranoicos en la línea que apuntas, pues mira en su momento me miré lo que realizó la Corporación Nacional de Seguros de Korea (KNIC), una empresa estatal norcoreana que funcionaba desde una casa de Blackheath, en LONDRES... Bien, durante unos 20 años más o menos se generaron desde allí muchas divisas que fueron a parar a Corea del Norte... "Curioso", ¿No?

En fin, frisch, Corea del Norte tiene un determinado "potencial", pero para NADA es un enemigo de entidad para los EE.UU. y Occidente. Sin embargo, como "chivo expiatorio" ahí está... Y sino NO se entiende la existencia de un régimen tan orweliano como el que allí existe.

A veces, frisch, te doy la razón y otras no, pero en este tema entiendo tus "dudas" y que también comparto de alguna manera.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2017)

Me acabo de leer un interesante artículo y aprovecho para enlazarlo aquí...

- Pyongyang: Contra la miopía china y la agresión estadounidense

# frisch: Fíjate en lo comenta y quiénes fueron COOPERANTES NECESARIOS en el desarrollo del programa nuclear norcoreano... los EE.UU. ¡Ay! vaya mundo más PODRIDO el que nos ha tocado vivir.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> el poder lo volverán a tener los mismos...los que antaño tenían el oro....



Sip...y no hay más que ver lo bien que funciona el invento. En milenios, con la casa hecha unos zorros y sin manera de rehacer posiciones .Maldito el día en que se dejó a cualquier piojoso ponerle la mano encima . 

Para los metaleros a quienes el BTC se la traiga floja , sólo resaltarles una cosa : El Oro ANÓNIMO es el único vehículo de Riqueza Real que escapa a la blockchain. 

E insisto...anónimo. Ese paradigma de Riqueza per sé, ese "comodín" comercial autónomo, sin huellas y sin palabras , fue, es y será el enemigo nº 1 de la Castuza. 

Ahora imaginen precio. 

Paciencia.


----------



## racional (26 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Para los metaleros a quienes el BTC se la traiga floja , sólo resaltarles una cosa : El Oro ANÓNIMO es el único vehículo de Riqueza Real que escapa a la blockchain.



En realidad en anonimidad son casi igual, porque el oro deja de ser anonimo cuando vas a una tienda a comprarlo venderlo, pasa lo mismo con btc, otra cosa es que lo compres o vendas en efectivo, pero con btc tambien se puede hacer esto. Y como dato dejo que la capitalizacion actual de btc es mas o menos el 0,4% de la del oro, es decir que aun no es nada. Para los que dicen que btc es caro.


----------



## frisch (26 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me acabo de leer un interesante artículo y aprovecho para enlazarlo aquí...
> 
> - Pyongyang: Contra la miopía china y la agresión estadounidense
> 
> ...



Gracias por el artículo Fernando. Muy interesante.

Nos ha tocado vivir un mundo podrido pero la verdad ¿cuándo el mundo no fue podrido?
Yo tengo mi propia idea de la evolución (que los darwinistas me disculpen el atrevimiento).

El mundo (que no la Vida o las personas de buena voluntad) evoluciona a peor porque gira en torno a la consecución del poder, vía el dinero para dominar a cuantos más mejor.

Sé que mi contertulio paketazo me dirá que cabe la posibilidad de un cambio radical de paradigma. Yo lo dudo, lo dudo por una sencilla razón.

El cambio de paradigma tiene que llevarlo a cabo una mayoría representativa de la población y, al contrario de lo que lo que ocurría hace apenas 100 años, la mayoría de la población ya ha probado el fruto prohibido (por letal) del consumismo. Es verdad que "a la fuerza ahorcan" pero el germen, el ADN del consumismo ya hace parte del genoma y como todo el mundo sabe la cabra siempre tira pal monte.

Sigo de cerca el tema de la alimentación ecológica y, sobre todo, su producción. Bueno, pues ésta se ha vuelto en apenas 30 años, un vehículo más del orden económico establecido (con todas sus consecuencias). Vamos, que no son los portadores del cambio de paradigma. En realidad, si no fuera tan triste, sería un buen chiste: hoy en día se venden avellanas ecológicas cuando cualquier entendido sabe que los avellanos, los castaños, los nogales, no hace falta tratarlos, crecen per se. Estoy esperando a que alguien me ofrezca a la compra, setas ecológicas. Sería la repanocha.

Volviendo a uno de tus comentarios Fernando, el de las revoluciones. Es verdad que la de Haiti fue bien singular, sin embargo, a los datos me remito: 200 años después ¿cuál es el estado de Haiti?

Y estarás de acuerdo conmigo que 200 años en Historia es un suspiro.

Lo mismo diría de la francesa, de la de Octubre, etc. etc. Pareciera como que detrás de las revoluciones hay una mano negra que espera tranquila y que nada tiene de revolucionaria.

Un abrazo.

frisch


----------



## Charizato21 (26 May 2017)

Curiosidad en relación a Corea del norte

Vuestros hijos consumen productos hechos allí: "La animación, el secreto mejor guardado de Corea del Norte"

""Gracias al negocio de la subcontratación en Corea del Norte, a los bajos costos y al apoyo estatal al sector de la animación, la nación asiática se ha codeado con los mejores de esa industria casi en secreto, porque el cliente final no siempre conoce el origen del producto"".

La animación, el secreto mejor guardado de Corea del Norte - BBC Mundo


----------



## frisch (26 May 2017)

Gracias Charitazo21.

Vamos que el país no está tan "aislado" como nos lo quieren hacer creer, a saber el último reducto del paleolítico con bomba nuclear.

Todo tiene su truco y nada de lo que parece realidad lo es.

Bienvenidos a la realidad virtual.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Está claro que todos los tiempos han tenido pequeñas excepciones fuera de la podredumbre contextual que suele acompaña al hombre, pero ya te digo que a nivel histórico han existido pequeñas "lagunas" donde imperó el "sentido común" y la lucha por la Libertad ha sido una constante... Y hoy se vive mucho mejor que en otros tiempos gracias a este "esfuerzo" realizado por unos pocos y ahora, en estos tiempos, lo que sucede es que hay menos compromiso social y como bien dices un desmedido culto al Consumismo... Sin embargo, te diré que son los mismos estertores que se vivieron en la sociedad del Imperio Romano de Occidente y que provocaron su final...

Respecto a esa "mano negra" que citas NO se da sólo detrás de las revoluciones, sino que la tengo "identificada" en muchos episodios históricos y desde la remota Antigüedad... SÍ, tú le darás un "nombre", pero ya sabes que eso yo no lo tengo tan claro, aunque algo "raro" SÍ que es y entiendo que este no es el lugar adecuado para explayarme sobre ello.

Y dejo esto...

- Una alternativa de política económica

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (28 May 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Curiosidad en relación a Corea del norte
> 
> Vuestros hijos consumen productos hechos allí: "La animación, el secreto mejor guardado de Corea del Norte"
> 
> ...



hay un comic o novela grafica de guy deslie, para mi el mejor que tiene, que explica la temporada que paso en pyongyang trabajando como animador. 

El libro se llama pyonyang y es muy muy recomendable, y como el explica, los trabajadores extranjeros tienen mucha mas libertad de movimientos que los periodistas a los cuales no les dejan visitar practicamente nada.

Tambien hay empresas surcoreanas que tienen su produccion en corea del norte, vamos que las empresas surcoreanas son las primeras interesadas en que exista corea del norte.


----------



## juli (28 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> En realidad en anonimidad son casi igual, porque el oro deja de ser anonimo cuando vas a una tienda a comprarlo venderlo, pasa lo mismo con btc, otra cosa es que lo compres o vendas en efectivo, pero con btc tambien se puede hacer esto. Y como dato dejo que la capitalizacion actual de btc es mas o menos el 0,4% de la del oro, es decir que aun no es nada. Para los que dicen que btc es caro.



No entiendes el Oro , racional. Lo ves filtrado por el mercado...pero el mercado, igual que todo lo demás...al Oro se la pela. La falta de riesgo de contraparte no sólo afecta al hecho de compra/venta...la valía del Oro la recrea su mera posesión físca...no necesitas bancos, ordenadores, NADA. funciona en wall street y en medio de la selva : Eas precisamente un producto basado en ignorar las reglas bajo las que tú lo quieres acotar. La prueba del su valor es su simple existencia : La prueba del valor de BTC es la de la transacción que te procuró su propiedad, que aún con mucas coins que minimizan la info facilitada, conlleva otra inherente a la operación que justifica que se apunte en la blockchain va en beneficio tuyo. Y de su rastreabilidad habría mucho que hablar.

El Oro AnÓNIMO no se sabe dónde está ni quién lo tiene , ni de dónde vino NI CUÁNDO , aspecto CRUCIAL en su extensión fiscal...y más en el cargo de prueba que una sanción requiere. Recuerda , llegados al fondo del derecho si te apetece, que toda película es legítima mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Nadie puede saber, si usas moneda usada y con más de 5 años, como tantas veces se ha sugerido en este hilo, si éso es pastel de la agencia tributaria de turno O NO ...y desde luego, no hay manera de rebatir una declaración verbal de propiedad si compras oro en mano. La propiedad del oro la genera su exposición, su simple muestra...la del BTC, un apunte contable sobre su transacción. Para empezar, puedes transferirlo en esas condiciones...pero la limitación de esas transferencis ya la estás estableciendo.

No hay manera de saber de dónde ha salido una onza bullion igual a millones. Ni si viene del pago por un asesinato o por una donación de tu padre, por ejemplo. En criptos, la pura transacción es la demostración de tu propiedad. EN el oro lo es LA MERA PRESENCIA. La transacción y sus agentes dejan de existir en el momento del intercambio.

Y respecto a tu filtro "de mercado" ...mira cómo el oro sigue funcionando aún con un entramado de mercado oficial equiparable en su caso a un local de apuestas de peleas de perros en Bangkok. Nada impide a quien recree su existencia en cualquier otro punto y momento del mundo exponer sus condiciones sobre un acto de exposición de valor. Las criptos, sin el mercado , hoy por hoy, NO SON NADA. 

Su valor INTRÍNSECO hace que absolutamente nada más que él exista. EL oro aparece...y habla. Ningún otro elemento, , ninguno , tiene , ni siquiera se acerca , a esa propiedad a ese nivel. 

EL Oro es VALOR sin referencia a absolutamente nada ...más allá de un cerebro enfrente a cuyo criterio e interés sometas el hecho de su posesión.

Por cierto, hay muchas opiniones de las que se desprende que las criptos son una alternativa practicamente excluyente al oro y viceversa. Eso es simplemente de descojono. Verás, cuanto más se hinche la burbuja de criptos y genere de paso un estímulo conceptual generalizado sobre el debidamente narcotizado asunto de la riqueza y la reserva de valor , pero especialmente sobre muchos criptomillonarios con gran capacidad adquisitiva el efecto que ello tendrá sobre el mercado del oro - algunos están en criptos precisamente por éso ya y es el Oro lo que les ha llevado allí, igual que será el punto al que muchos otros llegarán en sentido contrario - . Ni dudes que muchísmos , muchísimos "Triunfadoreh del BTC" , muchos de ellos con una cultura de la salvaguarda de Riqueza Real muy por encima de la media , asegurarán sus criptoposesiones en metal.

Y cuando ese mercado sea mucho mayor que el de la referencia actual que tanto te gusta resalta en tu versión cortoplacista de mercado que te acompaña en todos tus juicios, verás su efecto en la revalorización FIAT del Oro.

Es todo bastante sencillo. Pero más allá de xponer tu opinión, debes escuchar lo que se dice aquí y considerar ese producto en otros términos, o te perederás la fiesta y créeme, hay fiesta. Te aseguro que verás pronto que es totalmente imbatible y que el movimiento cripto que hoy mucha gente veis antagónico, conduce en buena parte exactamente ahí.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy complicada la situación en torno a Corea del Norte y veamos una "muestra" más de lo que "percibo"...

- EE.UU. envía un tercer portaviones al Pacífico para contener a Pionyang - RT

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (28 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> No entiendes el Oro , racional. Lo ves filtrado por el mercado...pero el mercado, igual que todo lo demás...al Oro se la pela. La falta de riesgo de contraparte no sólo afecta al hecho de compra/venta...la valía del Oro la recrea su mera posesión físca...no necesitas bancos, ordenadores, NADA. funciona en wall street y en medio de la selva : Eas precisamente un producto basado en ignorar las reglas bajo las que tú lo quieres acotar. La prueba del su valor es su simple existencia : La prueba del valor de BTC es la de la transacción que te procuró su propiedad, que aún con mucas coins que minimizan la info facilitada, conlleva otra inherente a la operación que justifica que se apunte en la blockchain va en beneficio tuyo. Y de su rastreabilidad habría mucho que hablar.
> 
> El Oro AnÓNIMO no se sabe dónde está ni quién lo tiene , ni de dónde vino NI CUÁNDO , aspecto CRUCIAL en su extensión fiscal...y más en el cargo de prueba que una sanción requiere. Recuerda , llegados al fondo del derecho si te apetece, que toda película es legítima mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Nadie puede saber, si usas moneda usada y con más de 5 años, como tantas veces se ha sugerido en este hilo, si éso es pastel de la agencia tributaria de turno O NO ...y desde luego, no hay manera de rebatir una declaración verbal de propiedad si compras oro en mano. La propiedad del oro la genera su exposición, su simple muestra...la del BTC, un apunte contable sobre su transacción. Para empezar, puedes transferirlo en esas condiciones...pero la limitación de esas transferencis ya la estás estableciendo.
> 
> ...



ZASSSSS mas clarito el agua, se coje un camino y se acaba el camino, que mania y que pesaoooooooooos, a buen entendedor con pocas palabras basta :XX::XX:


----------



## timi (28 May 2017)

Saludos compañeros ,,, pues si Fernando , el tema se va complicando y ya son 3 flotas en la zona , con todo el gasto que comporta el movimiento de solo una , no augura nada bueno.

dejo esto

Bolsas: Las empresas armamentísticas se disparan a máximos a la espera de una gran guerra. Noticias de Mercados

tendré que aumentar la inversión en patatas y leña ,,,,

dejo lo ultimo de Juan Laborda 
Una alternativa de política económica

Muy acertado tu comentario juli .

un saludo


----------



## ninfireblade (28 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Quién puede comprar BTC a 10.000$?




El mismo que lo pueda comprar a $1 y a $1.000.000

No debes de saber que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar.


----------



## amador (28 May 2017)

Ya está aquí ...

Theresa May to create new internet that would be controlled and regulated by government | The Independent


----------



## timi (28 May 2017)

amador dijo:


> Ya está aquí ...
> 
> Theresa May to create new internet that would be controlled and regulated by government | The Independent



a mi entender , el control total ya lo tienen , si quieren pueden saber lo que dices , piensas , compras ,,,, pero como no tiene base legal , no lo pueden demostrar . Necesitan legalizar las herramientas que tienen de hace tiempo y a eso van ,,,, no ha sido casual los ataques de estos últimos días.

se acercan tiempos en que todos seremos terroristas ,,, unos por tener btc , otros por tener oro y otros por cultivar patatas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: NO, no está de más el aumentar posiciones "defensivas" en todos los "formatos"... El mundo va camino de entrar en una espiral de NO retorno si algo no lo remedia antes.

Y dejo un interesante artículo... ya sabéis de que yo soy muy aficionado a seguir determinadas "pautas" y las del artículo fueron el preludio de algo que hizo mucho daño...

- "We Have Only Seen This Market Anomaly Twice Before: In 1999 And 2006" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (29 May 2017)

Gran post Juli!!!!!

Bueno...estaremos de acuerdo o no..lo último de Max Keiser habla sobre el bitcoin y sobre la complementariedad del bitcoin y el oro

Las muchas vidas del bitcóin- Videos de RT

No obstante.. no veré un bitcoin, no invertiré en ello.:no::no::no::no:

Es cierto que es una barbaridad su cotización, es cierto que hay gente rica por el bitcoin, pero a mí no me interesa...


----------



## Orooo (29 May 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Gran post Juli!!!!!
> 
> Bueno...estaremos de acuerdo o no..lo último de Max Keiser habla sobre el bitcoin y sobre la complementariedad del bitcoin y el oro
> 
> ...




Yo estaba pensando en comprar un bitcoin o bitcoin y medio por diversificar un poco (tampoco me va a suponer una ruina)

Comprarlo, guardarlo en un pen y olvidarme.

Pero cuanto mas leo mas me lio.
Luego pense en lugar de Bitcoin mejor Eth.

Pero mas leo mas me lio...

Ademas de que una vocecita interior me dice que huelo a trampa...

Asi que no se que hacer.


----------



## Morsa (29 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en comprar un bitcoin o bitcoin y medio por diversificar un poco (tampoco me va a suponer una ruina)
> 
> Comprarlo, guardarlo en un pen y olvidarme.
> 
> ...



Hola Oroo,

a mi el concepto cryptocoin me convence y le veo mucho potencial. Soy metalero y estoy en chapa y en criptos desde hace algun tiempo.

Mi consejo, consigue mas informacion de los proyectos en cuestion que crees que te interesan.

Si la vocecita cambia, adelante. En caso contrario, ni las toques.

Uno siempre tiene que seguir su vocecita, ya que si le supone equivocarse, al menos cosechara la experiencia.

Si solo sigue las voces de otros en contra de la suya propia y se equivoca, la unica experiencia y sabiduria que sacara ( que no es poca) es que tiene que seguir su instinto.


----------



## veismuler (29 May 2017)

Que yo decida no invertir no significa que otro quiera hacerlo...
Cuanto más leo... más peña dice que todavía le falta al bitcoin potencial...
Habla con la peña del foro de altcoins..que entenderá más.
Aquí hay mucha peña que está de vuelta de gráficos, intradía y análisis técnico y fundamental..una castaña pilonga para mí..pero habrá quien lo alabe..yo no.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2017)

Hola, Orooo: En materia de "inversión" o algo que se le asemeje, lo primero de todo es informarse bien acerca del "producto", luego si te "convence" a ti y dejar de lado las opiniones interesadas o no de los demás... Aclarado esto, comprar o no. No es tan complicado.

Ahora bien NO confundir "inversión" con la búsqueda de El Dorado... Algo que me parece que está sucediendo con el BitCoin y las monedas "virtuales". Lo que NO quita para que ahí hayan personas que han buscado preservar parte de su Dinero y si lo hará o no en el futuro es algo que pertenece ahora mismo a una mera cuestión de FE... que se tiene o no.

Como bien te dice veismuler por aquí andamos de vuelta en muchas cosas y el analizar el BitCoin es algo que no suele interesar en este hilo y por eso mismo NO se hace, aparte del natural escepticismo que muchos tenemos hacia el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## psiloman (29 May 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando en comprar un bitcoin o bitcoin y medio por diversificar un poco (tampoco me va a suponer una ruina)
> 
> Comprarlo, guardarlo en un pen y olvidarme.
> 
> ...



Si aceptas un consejo, compra medio bitcoin o un bitcoin y 5 Eth. Los metes en un Trezor y olvídate de ellos un par de años. Si lo pierdes no te va a hacer pobre esto, pero si todo acaba como va a acabar...te vas a sacar un buen pico.

Si fueras un buen amigo mío, te daría el mismo consejo. También le diría al que sólo tenga criptomonedas que comprara algo de oro y plata.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante artículo...

- The Latest Sign of a Looming Stock Market Crash

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2017)

¡JAQUE MATE! a los que niegan la MANIPULACIÓN en el Oro... La documentación que se aporta NO tiene desperdicio.

- Case Closed: Gold is constantly manipulated down by the U.S. Government! - Investing Video & Audio Jay Taylor Media

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El mismo que lo pueda comprar a $1 y a $1.000.000
> 
> No debes de saber que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar.



Te repito la pregunta, pues parece no has entendido el post:

¿Quién puede comprar *un* BTC a 10.000?

_________________________________________

En cuanto al tema que comenta el compañero de comprar cryptos para complementar la inversión en oro...yo que llevo tiempo en esto, no puedo ofrecer una respuesta clara.

Creo en el concepto, sé que puede funcionar, la idea es buena, el sistema se fortalece cada día más, sin embargo, el largo plazo es incierto. En unos meses puede aparecer algo que deje obsoleto lo actual, y lo actual se abandone.

Es como si todos comprásemos hace 10 años teléfonos móviles, y en cuanto salieron los smartphone, ya nadie quiere los anteriores...

Por eso digo que no sé lo que sucederá. Quizá lo mejor sea eso, meter poco, y guardarlo bien por lo que pueda suceder, en el peor de los casos tendrás una "reliquia" sin apenas valor, y en el mejor de los casos, podrás gastarte esas cryptos cuando vayas a apagar el pan. 

Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## xavik (30 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡JAQUE MATE! a los que niegan la MANIPULACIÓN en el Oro... La documentación que se aporta NO tiene desperdicio.
> 
> - Case Closed: Gold is constantly manipulated down by the U.S. Government! - Investing Video & Audio Jay Taylor Media
> 
> Saludos.



La cosa no quedó sólo ahí. No sé si habéis leído estos artículos pero se detalla con documentos confidenciales (en su momento) cómo los bancos centrales trataron de contener el precio en los 80 vendiendo oro.

New Gold Pool at the BIS Basle, Switzerland: Part 1

New Gold Pool at the BIS Basle: Part 2 – Pool vs Gold for Oil

Como ya comenté hace tiempo esta manipulación no puede hacerse tan fácil y para llevarla a cabo deben vender oro (y renunciar a él pues si no volvería a subir). En el artículo se relata cómo los gobiernos europeos (Alemania y Francia sobre todo) no estaban de acuerdo en perder su oro, mientras que los USA sí (por cierto desde 1956 no se han auditado sus reservas de oro :rolleye . 

Finalmente parece que llegaron a una especie de acuerdo con los saudíes de recibir petróleo a cambio de dólares + X cantidad de oro, lo que mantuvo a raya el precio durante varias décadas (y a la vez anclado al precio del petróleo). Este oro no vendría de los bancos centrales si no de la minería de oro (a través del mercado de futuros y/o por la puerta de atrás del LMBA). Este incremento de la minería no es tan fácil y necesita un entramado de financiación en el que los bullion banks le proporcionan el dinero con el oro de los bancos centrales como colateral (los bancos centrales prestan el oro).







Comento esto porque me ha parecido interesante el discurso de Merkel en el que habla sobre que el tiempo de confiar y depender de otros ha acabado y cómo los europeos debemos a empezar luchar por nuestro futuro.

¿Empezarán de una vez a quitarle el protagonismo al dollar como reserva mundial?


----------



## vpsn (30 May 2017)

Hace un anyo tambien se decia que el bitcoin era una burbuja, que 400 dolares era un precio altisimo, quiza el anyo que viene se repite lo mismo cuando valga 8000. O quiz avale 0 que se yo.

No teneis que poner 2000 euros en bitcoin, podeis poner 100 euros si quereis.


----------



## oinoko (30 May 2017)

Imaginaros que JP Morgan recibe el mandato de la FED de reventar el bitcoin de una vez para todas, y financiación ilimitada para llevarlo a cabo (como siempre en estos casos), y ponen en marcha los métodos habituales.

Supongo que primero tendrán que realizar algunas compras espaciadas para tener munición. (Igual estamos ahora en esa fase y por eso sube!).

Luego se sueltan en los medios unas cuantas noticias antibitcoin: Unos monederos que quiebran y se llevan la pasta , unos terroristas que los utilizaban. Se anuncian trabas a su uso, (no hace falta ejecutarlas sólo anunciarlas en los mass mierda en el telediario de las 9) : Que se va a perseguir a los que tengan bitcoins porque financian el terrorismo, etc.

Y en medio de estas noticias y con los bitcoineros intranquilos, una noche a las 3 de la mañana, JP Morgan suelta todos sus bitcoins y sus futuros sobre bitcoins de golpe, provocando una reacción en cadena y llevando el precio bastante abajo. Millones de incautos, salen del mercado escaldados.

Si con la operación pierden dinero lo financia la FED con la maquinita de hacer billetes, si JP Morgan consigue sacar pasta de la jugada se la quedan como honorarios por los servicios prestados. Ellos no pierden.

Si lo hacen con la bolsa, los metales y las materias primas, porque no hacerlo con el bitcoin?


Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (30 May 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Imaginaros que JP Morgan recibe el mandato de la FED de reventar el bitcoin de una vez para todas, y financiación ilimitada para llevarlo a cabo (como siempre en estos casos), y ponen en marcha los métodos habituales.
> 
> Supongo que primero tendrán que realizar algunas compras espaciadas para tener munición. (Igual estamos ahora en esa fase y por eso sube!).
> 
> ...




No solo la FED y los gobiernos; los grandes bancos y la pasta que conlleva, tambien tendrán interés en rebentar las criptomonedas en cuando tengan cierta importancia.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Tanto oinoko como Nuts dan los mismos argumentos que me han mantenido alejado del BitCoin... Como "idea" me parece fenomenal, pero me resulta tremendamente "extraño" que el Sistema no esté detrás del mismo y si no fuera así -que no lo creo, la verdad...- tampoco le costaría NADA encontrar y usar las "herramientas" para su "voladura"... Pienso que es una sola cuestión de tiempo y que "ellos" ya están controlando los "tempos". 

En cualquier caso, NO está de más decir que me gustaría equivocarme en mis "percepciones", pues TODO lo que sea drenar al Sistema es Bienvenido por mí. A fin de cuentas, ya sabéis aquello de quien roba a un ladrón... cien años de perdón.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 May 2017)

Nuts dijo:


> No solo la FED y los gobiernos; los grandes bancos y la pasta que conlleva, tambien tendrán interés en rebentar las criptomonedas en cuando tengan cierta importancia.



Si el objetivo es mantener a raya el precio de los metales preciosos no creo que tengan interes en que desaparezca el "oro 2.0", mas bien al contrario ya que evitan que quien tenga preocupacion por el sistema monetario actual y busque alternativas, se dirija a las criptos en vez de a los metales preciosos.

Son las criptos una alternativa real capaz de crear un sistema monetario?
NO. La demanda de dinero es infinita al igual que lo son las criptomonedas que potencialmente tienen infinitas variaciones.

Por otro lado, si supusiesen una alternativa real, bastaria con bloquear los ingresos a los exchanges para que sea imposible descubrir su precio de mercado acabando con la ya de por si escasa liquidez del mercado de criptos. Podrian hacerlo sin mayores consecuencias para la economia ya que las criptos, a diferencia de los metales preciosos no tiene ningun uso mas alla del monetario/especulativo.

Eso no quita que se pueda hacer dinero especulando con ellas al igual que en cualquier otro mercado. Suerte para quien lo consiga y sepa salirse a tiempo y preservar su patrimonio en bienes tangibles antes de que explote la buruja de las criptos.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Spielzeug, te faltan aliens...yo te doy uno gordote. 

Yo cada vez estoy más conencido de que no habrá criptocrash , aunque hay que tener siempre la mochila a punto si funcionas por ahí, claro. Que se forren 4 o 40000 buscavidas es un colateral asumible en el reset castuzo de la mayor estafa jamás creada...y si arruinan a los early adopters, el rsto de la gente NO VA A PICAR ...y esto está montado para trincar hasta el último confetticéntimo. / Para empezar, una vez allí, se van a llevar el 25% de toda la orgía inflacionista que va a regir ese HoneyPot y fin de fiesta FIAT. EL 25% de TOOODA la multipapelada en todas sus expresiones generada desde que empezaron el tejemaneje/.

El caso es que creo que el sistema monetario SE VA A BIFURCAR abiertamente y las grandes cuentas globales / corporaciones, AAPP , etc / que juegan otra Liga sencillamente ni van a aparecer en la nuestra...ya ni paripés de que somos todos iguales ni gaitas. Si además, como decía ppcc , "No es mentira cuando todo el mundo sabe que no es verdad". 

ORO / exclusividad,seguridad, libertad, autonomía, poder / para ellos...BITS / hamburguers, vulnerabilidad, sumisión, control / para la plebe. 

Yo creo que las criptos son el reservorio de toda la morterada fiat . Toda la impresora acabará allí...y no le van a poner cortapisa alguna, al contrario. Una vez acotado el desvarío allí / no por una imposición que podría entorpecer el proceso y menos en admisión de la patochada fiat montada, sino por codicia y revestido en "oportunidad" y "libre albedrío" / anclaje infinitesimal al oro que la plebe en el futuro ni va a oler y santas pascuas. 

Se acabó el IN GOD WE TRUST , un mundo se regirá por "Keynes es Dios" y el otro, por "Mis cojones - mi Gold - son DIos ".

Del nanocontrol fiscal insantáneo posterior en el momento de pagar una fucking Cocacola que les va a conferir la "free blockchain", mejor ni hablamos. Con el simple clinc! van a salir gilicéntimos hasta para los huerfanitos de la asociación de damnificados por la cafeína.

Yo creo que en 5 años, ni se harán declaraciones de renta, no te digo más. No es una estrategia monetaria, sino ética : Estamos al borde del fin del ejercico individual patrimonial como un derecho inalienable.

Gold anónimo y tierra encima...que vienen jodienda y media. Y no decírselo ni a la parienta.

Un saludo y las gracias de siempre.


----------



## Nuts (30 May 2017)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si el objetivo es mantener a raya el precio de los metales preciosos no creo que tengan interes en que desaparezca el "oro 2.0", mas bien al contrario ya que evitan que quien tenga preocupacion por el sistema monetario actual y busque alternativas, se dirija a las criptos en vez de a los metales preciosos.
> 
> Son las criptos una alternativa real capaz de crear un sistema monetario?
> NO. La demanda de dinero es infinita al igual que lo son las criptomonedas que potencialmente tienen infinitas variaciones.
> ...



La forma de mantener controlado el mercado de los metales preciosos, aparte de ser un objetivo en sí, es un ejemplo de como se puede controlar el mercado de las criptomonedas.

Me refiero más bien a que una criptomoneda eficiente, aparte de ser una alternativa al sistema monetario, y una amenaza para el estado, podría ser una competencia directa al sistema bancario. Las criptomonedas son una idea excelente. Puedes hacer transferencias anónimas, puedes tener tus ahorros en un memory stick, a salvo de un colapso de tu banco o el sistema bancario de tu país, las transferencias a otras personas son gratuitas, rápidas y mucho más eficientes que una transferencia bancaria, al ser anónimas, el estado no puede imponer impuestos a las transacciones... Eso si funcionara de verdad, le jode al banco igual o más que al estado, se queda sin comisiones de las transferencias, se queda sin comisiones de las tarjetas de crédito, se queda sin la garantía que le supone la tenencia de depósitos ajenos, se queda sin el beneficio de las transacciones comerciales, din comisiones de mantenimiento... 

El gran problema es que los tenedores de las criptos no se lo creen, y en lugar pensar en bitcoin en lugar de en euros o en dólares y de usarlas como una moneda más, lo que implicaría que cada vez más comercios aceptaran la criptomoneda como pago directo; la utilizan como elemento especulativo, facilitando así la manipulación por parte de agentes externos, cosa que sería mucho más complicada, si las criptomonedas se utilizaran como moneda de verdad. (Eso último, tambien pasa con el oro y la plata físicos, por ejemplo en estados unidos es bastante más habitual hacer pagos comerciales y "trueques" en metales que aquí).

A todo eso, yo sigo comprando onzas físicas regularmente; me temo que los precios actuales, los dejaremos de ver a corto/medio plazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- LO QUE NADIE QUIERE VER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (30 May 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> ...
> Y en medio de estas noticias y con los bitcoineros intranquilos, una noche a las 3 de la mañana, JP Morgan suelta todos sus bitcoins y sus futuros sobre bitcoins de golpe, provocando una reacción en cadena y llevando el precio bastante abajo. Millones de incautos, salen del mercado escaldados.



Será el momento en que otro montón de personas bien informadas comprarán importantes cantidades de BTCs.

Ojalá ocurriera como dices.


Con BTC no pueden hacerlo por una sencila razón: porque no disponen de cantidades importantes como si ocurre con el oro.


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - LO QUE NADIE QUIERE VER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Un poco largo el artículo, creo que lo podría haber resumido en 10 líneas, y seguiría siendo igual de incisivo y razonado.

Desde mi adolescencia concluí que en el mundo se pueden dividir las personas en dos tipos si hablamos del ámbito estatal:

1- Las que consideran al estado como un ente/gestor necesario que vela por todos y cada uno de sus integrantes.

2- Las que consideran al estado como un ente inútil, creado al amparo de la fuerza bruta que paga con el sudor de los ciudadanos que somete y subyuga en una esclavitud justificada con leyes, cuya finalidad es mantener la hegemonía del sistema por encima del hombre.

Desde que entré en este hilo os dije que el sistema actual no sirve, solo se mantiene dónde está por que creemos en el dinero Fiat...un fiat que nos ata de pies y manos, y que paga a las fuerzas del orden para evitar que ningún ciudadano se permita replantearle otra opción diferente a la que existe.

La clave para ser libres de nuevo, es quitarle al estado la capacidad de autofinanciarse, y que solo logre la financiación en base a los resultados obtenidos por su labor.

Un estado lo haga bien o lo haga mal, se autofinanciará hasta el fin, y expoliará a los ciudadanos que lo integran sin miramientos, con tal de que los poderes y el funcionariado tras él, se mantengan al coste que sea.

Los sectores productivos de un país...los que generan riqueza, son expoliados por sectores avalados por el propio estado que producen 0 y gastan 10.

En otros lugares a esto se le denomina "mafia"..."extorsión"... 

Ya no entro en el tema de las farmacéuticas que toca el artículo...eso ya sería para mi secundario.

Tenedlo claro...el pilar que lo sustenta todo, es vuestra credibilidad sobre el sistema Ponzi fiat..sin esa credibilidad, ningún estado podrá subyugaros ni expoliaros, si no que serán ellos los que deberán de justificar su labor para recibir un pago que seréis vosotros quienes lo otorgareis o negareis.

No será el estado quién tenga capacidad de embargaros, hundiros, expropiaros, encarcelaros, castigaros...si no vosotros a él.

Un saludo buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2017)

Hola, kikepm: SÍ, pueden hacerlo... Los BitCoins se compran, ¿No? Pues, se aplica lo más "básico" en la Economía: si quiero algo lo compro y si tengo la "pasta" todo el que pueda adquirir... Y eso JP Morgan y "otros" como ellos saben hacerlo perfectamente. Además, la "capitalización" de BitCoin NO supone ningún problema para estos "pollos" y tienen la suficiente experiencia "reventando" todo aquello que han querido.

De todas formas, kikepm, como bien sabes yo soy bastante "liberal" en cuanto a que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más conveniente.

Y dejo un artículo que merece mucho la pena...

- After 47 Years, Stephen Lewis Calls It Quits In A Scathing Critique Of Modern Markets | Zero Hedge

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo, es como bien dices y hoy me he acordado de todo el Estado y su pm después de pasar por Hacienda... perooooo el "problema" que es GORDO es ¿quién o quiénes le ponen el cascabel al gato? NO es NADA sencillo... entre otras cosas porque los "cojones" yacen en el baúl de los recuerdos desde hace muchos años...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (31 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: SÍ, pueden hacerlo... Los BitCoins se compran, ¿No? Pues, se aplica lo más "básico" en la Economía: si quiero algo lo compro y si tengo la "pasta" todo el que pueda adquirir... Y eso JP Morgan y "otros" como ellos saben hacerlo perfectamente. Además, la "capitalización" de BitCoin NO supone ningún problema para estos "pollos" y tienen la suficiente experiencia "reventando" todo aquello que han querido.



Es cierto que tienen mucho poder, pero no tienen una cantidad ilimitada de poder. Por ejemplo, a pesar de haber sido un objetivo prioritario, no han podido deprimir el precio del oro al nivel que hubieran deseado, que es CERO.

PAra deprimir el precio del oro han hecho falta décadas en que los bancos centrales se dedicaron a aumentar sus balances en oro, primero, y décadas para realizar ventas de oro, manipulación de los mercados centralizados de futuros del oro, etc.

EL problema que tienen los estados con el BTC es que este no es un mercado centralizado del que puedan disponer, en el que puedan modificar y modular regulaciones.

BTC es un ecosistema monetario nuevo.


En cuanto a algunos comentarios recientemente vertidos como el que propone que BTC llegue a ser un "reservorio" de el 25% del fiat y una vez drenada la inflación monetaria por esta vía, el sistema se dedicaría a hacer implosionar BTC, por ejemplo impidiendo operar a las casas de cambio.

Llegados a este punto hay que decir que soy tan metalero como el que más, pero tales fantasías no van a producirse por varias razones.


1. Si el 25% del fiat se ocupara en comprar BTCs, la cotización de BTC alcanzaría los miles de millones de €, puede que hasta decenas o centenares de miles de millones de € por BTC. Que alguien haga un cálculo rápido teniendo en cuenta que solo va a haber 21.000.000 de BTCs. 

Este escenario es el que desearía todo tenedor de BTCs. Demasiado bello para ser cierto.

2. El problema para los estados es que el fiat no deflacta por el simple hecho de ser intercambiado por otras divisas. Sencillamente cambia de manos. Hay personas que compran BTC y dan a cambio fiat, y obviamente los que vendieron BTC son los nuevos propietarios de fiat.

El fiat deflactará cuando los bancos centrales realicen las operaciones inversas a las actuales medidas de expansión monetaria.

3. Prohibir operar a una casa de cambio es factible en un país, pero tiene un coste que debería ser calculado o al menos estimado. Es el coste de dar publicidad al hecho de que el estado no es una organización neutral sobre el dinero, y de que hará lo posible para evitar pagar las consecuencias de la estafa monetaria.

EL problema aquí es como coordinar semejante acto totalitario a todo el orbe. Quizás deberían CERRAR internet, lo cual requiere de algo más allá de todos los escenarios que manejamos TODOS.

No van a cerrar internet, porque colapsarían la economía que fagocitan. Son parásitos, pero no estúpidos.

No van a cerrar las casas de cambio BTC, porque no pueden materialmente hacerlo. Sin contar con que existen formas de operar sin casas de cambio, y las que van a venir.


Por último, no entiendo el odio a BTC que se propaga por algunas personas desde este hilo. BTC es un complemento de origen anarquista a la lucha contra el estado en materia monetaria y fiscal. DEbería ser bienvenido por todos aquellos que quieren ver al estado fuera de sus bolsillos y de sus ahorros.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Te repito la pregunta, pues parece no has entendido el post:
> 
> ¿Quién puede comprar *un* BTC a 10.000?




Pues seguramente mucha más gente de la que te piensas.

De todas formas no se a donde quieres llegar con esa pregunta.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Con todos los respetos NO lo veo igual que tú... Y estos "pollos" tienen el suficiente Poder para hacer lo que les ha dado la gana en la Historia reciente, por no remontarnos más lejanamente y que podemos hacer sin ningún problema.

En cuanto al "odio" que algunos manifiestan en este hilo en relación al BitCoin, pues está claro que yo no voy en ese "carro", pero tampoco percibo que sea así. Yo diría que más bien NO convence por aquí y poco más. Por otro lado, hay conforeros de este hilo que están dentro de las monedas "virtuales" y te podría dar varios nicks...

Más bien, kikepm, me parece que aquí somos partidarios de algo más "sólido", vamos en "mano" y ya sabes que tampoco nos gusta, al menos a la mayoría, el Oro "papel"... En fin, entiendo que es más una cuestión subjetiva que cada cual aplica a lo que considera que tiene "valor" y luego viene el "precio" que se le asigna. Yo, por ejemplo, puedo ver el Oro "barato" y, sin embargo, otros pueden verlo "caro"... Y de la misma manera unos pueden verlo más útil que el Fiat y otros todo lo contrario.

Bueno, yo ya te digo que tengo una visión bastante "liberal" sobre la Libertad que deben tener las personas en cuanto a mover su Dinero donde consideren más oportuno, faltaría más...

Saludos.


----------



## juli (31 May 2017)

Yo he comentado que van a pasar todo el fiat a la blockchain, no a la de Bitcoin , sino a un sistema de registro descentralizado. Yo no veo a BTC al fondo de todo lo relacianodo con ello, en absoluto.

Y que una vez allí, por mucho que la novedad del asunto inflacione por todo ese flujo de capital añadiendo aún más atractivo al asunto, las agencias tributarias globales van a hincarle el diente al 25% de las plusvalías / una cifra por proponer una, pero que ronda el estándar tributario aquí en Hezpaña, por ejemplo... /.


----------



## veismuler (31 May 2017)

Parece que se nos olvida aquello de "dadme el control del dinero y no me importará quien haga las leyes"... Los amos de este mundo están en el periodo de risa con respecto al bitcoin... Llegado el momento habrá confrontación porque si el bitcoin es un descentralizador de su poder no cabe duda de que la habrá... Y en esto la veterania es un grado... Los acumuladores de la criptodivisa pagarán... 
Como hemos leído... no estamos con quien nos subyuga pero ellos disponen de todos los medios para reventar cualquier cosa que haga peligrar su poder.... Veremos que pasa..


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, si eso no es ESPECULACIÓN, ya me diréis qué es...

- www.cnbc.com/2017/05/29/bitcoin-correction-price-value.html

En cualquier caso, lo mismo se ve en la mayoría de los activos "financieros", aunque el BitCoin lleva un ritmo propio de los chicharros de toda la vida...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más bien, kikepm, me parece que aquí somos partidarios de algo más "sólido", vamos en "mano" y ya sabes que tampoco nos gusta, al menos a la mayoría, el Oro "papel"... En fin, entiendo que es más una cuestión subjetiva que cada cual aplica a lo que considera que tiene "valor" y luego viene el "precio" que se le asigna.
> 
> Saludos.



Hace ya dos años que decidi gracias a este foro meterme en el oro FISICO, y es lo mejor que he hecho en años. La tranquilidad que da no tiene precio.


----------



## timi (1 Jun 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hace ya dos años que decidi gracias a este foro meterme en el oro FISICO, y es lo mejor que he hecho en años. La tranquilidad que da no tiene precio.





del todo cierto ,,,, estas ultimas semanas ya van varios de mi entorno que me preguntan sobre el bitcoin ,,, si estuviera dentro , que no lo estoy no lo estaré , para mi seria la señal de salirse a corto plazo.

nadie me ha preguntado sobre el oro , eso me indica que voy por el camino correcto.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# astur_burbuja: ¿Qué tal? Espero que todo te marche bien. Y mira hay un proverbio africano que dice: "El cazador no se frota con grasa y se pone a dormir junto al fuego." Pues, entre los MPs y otros "activos" creo que sobran "explicaciones" si aplicamos dicho proverbio. Está claro que el Oro -y también la Plata- permiten dormir sin miedo y despertarse sin angustia... No pertenecen al mundo "etéreo" y nos permiten una cierta Libertad y maniobralidad personal. Evidentemente, no son ni serán la "panacea" si todo se "estropea", pero bueno pueden permitirnos un cierto tiempo para la toma de nuestras decisiones en el escenario que nos toque vivir en un futuro cada vez más incierto.. De momento, en mi caso, yo soy en buena parte mi PROPIO "Banco Central" y eso sin duda es IMPORTANTE, al menos para mí.

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Bermejo y que nos demuestra con "números" las falacias de esta MIERDA que nos "gobierna"...

- Así engañan Rajoy y Montoro a los españoles

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (1 Jun 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hace ya dos años que decidi gracias a este foro meterme en el oro FISICO, y es lo mejor que he hecho en años. La tranquilidad que da no tiene precio.



+1

Antes de ello, tenía un compañero de trabajo, ahora ya jubilado, que solía comprar alguna moneda de oro o plata de vez en cuando; ojalá le hubiese hecho caso allá por 2007-2008... (de todos modos, los precios siguen siendo buenos para meterse hoy mismo...). Pero el empujón definitivo fué este foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2017)

# Nuts: Que la Tranquilidad NO tiene precio es un hecho constatable...

Y "caro" o "barato" son conceptos muy subjetivos. El Oro, teniendo en cuenta el estado REAL del mundo económico-financiero, está MUY BARATO desde mi apreciación personal y la Plata todavía lo está MÁS...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Jun 2017)

Astur, tienes un privado mío colgado desde hace unos días.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Astur, tienes un privado mío colgado desde hace unos días.



No me sale nada

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 19:31 ----------




timi dijo:


> del todo cierto ,,,, estas ultimas semanas ya van varios de mi entorno que me preguntan sobre el bitcoin ,,, si estuviera dentro , que no lo estoy no lo estaré , para mi seria la señal de salirse a corto plazo.
> 
> nadie me ha preguntado sobre el oro , eso me indica que voy por el camino correcto.



Igual a mi...e igual conclusión saco

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 19:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: ¿Qué tal? Espero que todo te marche bien. Y mira hay un proverbio africano que dice: "El cazador no se frota con grasa y se pone a dormir junto al fuego." .



Muy bien Fernando, gracias...liadisimo con mis temas pero con tiempo para ver la desintegración de Europa...Actualmente estoy bastante metido con temas de geopolitica rusa. /da para hablar en privado o en otro hilo). Y sabiendo que gracias a vuestros consejos, y mi "tesoro" tendre un tiempo extra respecto a los de mi entorno, en caso de que todo colapse


----------



## amador (1 Jun 2017)

Suscribo el comentario de Fernando de la tranquilidad al 100%. Y eso que yo soy más joven que él.

Por mi formación y trabajo, conozco bastante bien la algorítmica asociada al BitCoin, o sea, conozco su funcionamiento técnico, pero ¡ah amigos!, no estaría igual de tranquilo con bitcoins, que con onzas de MP.

Por cierto, después de la bajada de los MP de principios de Mayo ha habido una ligera subida paulatina, pero todo muy lateral, nada destacable.

¿Alguien se atreve a dar un pronóstico para Junio/Julio en función de patrones estacionales o de gráficas? Al final no pude comprar a principios de Mayo por no tener liquidez y ahora que he liberado un pellizco, quiero optimizar un buen punto de entrada, quizá en plata.

Saludos






fernandojcg dijo:


> # Nuts: Que la Tranquilidad NO tiene precio es un hecho constatable...
> 
> Y "caro" o "barato" son conceptos muy subjetivos. El Oro, teniendo en cuenta el estado REAL del mundo económico-financiero, está MUY BARATO desde mi apreciación personal y la Plata todavía lo está MÁS...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin ...interesante lo comentado, por aportar algo más ...


1-Los ataques cibernéticos de estos días siembran la duda sobre la posibilidad de un hackeo a gran escala.

2-Grandes bancos están desarrollando sus propias tecnología Blockchain lo que les permitirá ahorrar muchos costes, tal vez lo de ahora, el Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas pudiera ser únicamente el campo de pruebas previo. 


Un artículo interesante
Five Big Reasons Why People Are Still Skeptical About Bitcoin - Bloomberg


Con un párrafo sugestivo

“En enero, la Autoridad Reguladora de la Industria Financiera pidió al público ayuda para identificar los riesgos potenciales de blockchain. Dos meses más tarde, Bitcoin se desplomó después de que la Comisión de Valores de los Estados Unidos rechazó una propuesta para un fondo que cotiza en bolsa en base a la moneda digital”


Y un gráfico curioso, también del artículo






Pero eso no quita para que piense que ... La tecnología más disruptiva, la que provoque mayor cambio en breve no será el coche sin conductor, ni la impresión 3D, ni ni ni .... la tecnología del blockchain (cadena de bloques) tiene un potencial de posibles aplicaciones enorme, creo que es una verdadera revolución, que va a cambiar radicalmente muchísimas cosas.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 08:38 ----------

....
Un misterio:

Posiciones enormes largas en los futuros del petróleo:

Is This The "Mystery" Massive Long Supporting The Oil Market? | Zero Hedge

Dicen que por el enorme volumen no puede ser consideradas posiciones especulativas, no se corresponde a la situación del mercado, el redactor sugiere que tal vez China esté comprando petróleo crudo como una forma de diversificar sus reservas en dólares estadounidenses.

Ya sé que muchos no creéis lo del peak oil - al considerar el origen abiótico, teoría abisal - pero yo por poner otra hipótesis a la del redactor diría que tal vez pudiera explicarse por el peak oil y ser este hecho el canario en la mina que nos indica que la situación da la vuelta en breve

_____
Un enlace interesante ..

China está trabajando en un acuerdo para pagar el petróleo Arabia utilizando yuan chino; esto representa una amenaza directa a la seguridad del dólar.

Is This China's Next Step To Destroy The Dollar? | Zero Hedge

... Pero podríamos despertar una mañana en medio de una crisis monetaria masiva, en la que los valores en dólares están cayendo y los precios del petróleo en dólares se han disparado.


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> ... me parece que aquí somos partidarios de algo más "sólido", vamos en "mano" y ya sabes que tampoco nos gusta, al menos a la mayoría, el Oro "papel"...
> 
> ...tengo una visión bastante "liberal" sobre la Libertad que deben tener las personas en cuanto a mover su Dinero donde consideren más oportuno, faltaría más...



Ya sé que no es la visión liberal a la que te refieres Fernando aunque no me he podido resistir el citar tu post. 

*Un ex alto cargo de Esperanza Aguirre tenía 146 lingotes de oro en Suiza | España Home | EL MUNDO*

El juez sospecha que Eduardo Larraz, ex jefe de gabinete de Celia Villalobos, pudo cobrar comisiones ilegales mientras estaba en la empresa pública Arpegio.

Este pájaro no sé si atesora bitcoins pero"vale" su peso en oro.
Saludos
:


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Ya sé que no es la visión liberal a la que te refieres Fernando aunque no me he podido resistir el citar tu post.
> 
> *Un ex alto cargo de Esperanza Aguirre tenía 146 lingotes de oro en Suiza | España Home | EL MUNDO*
> 
> ...



Lo grave de esto, no es que el tipo obtuviera el oro de manera fraudulenta...no el oro, si no el dinero para comprarlo.

Para mi lo realmente grave es que Suiza de la "cantada" de dónde estaba depositado este oro, ya que lo noticia pone : "escondía"

Por esta regla de 3, no vale la pena "a los que quieran", contratar ningún servicio de custodia en el país alpino, ya que al final, cantarán como gorriones si se les pregunta.

Suiza ya no es lo que era en materia de finanzas, y esto les pasará factura a medio plazo, estamos viendo un desplazamiento de las finanzas "opacas", hacia la zona de Malasia, Hong Kong, Singapur...

112604-PARAÍSOS FISCALES

Os dejo el link para que podáis ir buscando destino cuando juntéis como el "colega" 2 milloncejos en lingotes.

Mientras tanto, pico, pala...y buena memoria.

Un saludo


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lo tiene claro : ninguno de los dos .
> La opcion del clapham es PLATA y ETHEREUM . Son las mejores opciones



Quién es "el clapham"? el amigo que no has tenido? el padre que te faltó?

Chiflados están los que hablan de sí mismos en tercera persona.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Muy, pero que MUY INTERESANTE está el tema geopolítico y ya sabes que sigo bastante de "cerca" este tema... Mira, amigo mío, aquí hemos debatido en muchas ocasiones sobre Geopolítica y te animo a hacerlo en este hilo... vamos si es que te apetece.

# amador: Respecto a lo que preguntas, te diré que el Oro parece que se dirige a su resistencia reciente y que yo sitúo en los $1294,10. Por debajo NO debería perforar los $1227,70. En cuanto a su pauta estacional, el Oro empieza a "estirarse" en Agosto... De todas formas, el Oro está en precio ahora mismo.

En relación a la Plata, pues parece que se dirige a su resistencia a corto plazo y que sitúo en los $17,449 y si la perfora se puede ir hacia los $18,620... Por debajo los $16,670 y con una improbable extensión hasta los $16,067. Y la pauta estacional de la Plata en Verano suele ser bastante mediocre, por no decir negativa, perooooo los MPs pueden subir mucho si los índices bursátiles corrigen fuertemente.

Y dejo esto...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...-imaginaria-que-supone-rusiaq-la-popularidad-

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (2 Jun 2017)

Alguien tiene explicacion para la volatilidad que esta teniendo el oro desde hace un mes?

O es que la maquina que lo manipula se esta volviendo loca?









---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 18:52 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Si sumas todo esto el resultado es obvio : el oro es una pesima inversion comprarado con la plata .
> Para colmo hay mas . La posesion de oro fisico ha sido ilegal en EE UU , Australia y Reino Unido durante largos periodos de tiempo .
> .




Hombre, si lo prohiben es que algo bueno que no les interesa tiene. Ojala lo prohiban.

Es como ir a votar el dia de las elecciones, si sirviese para cambiar algo ya lo habrian prohibido.


----------



## racional (2 Jun 2017)

La accion de Amazon, supera los $1000, a ver cuanto tarda en superar a la onza de oro.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Hombre, si lo prohiben es que algo bueno que no les interesa tiene. Ojala lo prohiban.
> 
> Es como ir a votar el dia de las elecciones, si sirviese para cambiar algo ya lo habrian prohibido.



Para enmarcar las frases anteriores del compañero .

El "maestro" *Clapham * está descubriendo cosas nuevas...

Es como cuando de adolescentes salimos por las noches y empezamos a "descubrir" el mundo.

El "maestro" ahora ha probado las mieles de las criptomonedas...nada nuevo bajo el sol.

La plata mejor que el otro...más de lo mismo.

La psicología humana, a la que tanto recurro para explicar comportamientos repetitivos, nos muestra como de un grupo de 100 individuos de diferentes clases sociales, países, razas... si les ponemos ante una pantalla 3 cotizaciones y les preguntamos que comprarían con 1000$, la respuesta mayoritaria sería la que les permita tener mayor cantidad.


Ejemplo: ¿Qué comprar?

Bitcoin 2400$
Onza Rodio 1300$
Luna Coin 0.015$ 


Como de esas 100 personas, la mayoría no saben que son esas 3 cosas, pues deciden comprar la que les ofrezca mayor cantidad.

Si por el contrario el ejemplo fuera el siguiente:

Bolsa de pipas 1$
Collar de oro 1000$
Viaje a Cancún 850$

Las cosas cambiarían, pues seguramente habría empate entre Cancún y el collar de oro.

Clapham prefiere la plata por que así puede comprar alguna onza y meterla en el bolsillo, mientras que con el oro, solo puede hacerse con 1/10 de onza y eso le genera complejo de "tener poca cosa"

Lo mismo con BTC, como vale 2400$, solo puede lograr una fracción que se asemeja a "calderilla", mientras que si compra por ejemplo una coin que no necesite fraccionar, la impresión que deja es la de mayor poderío.

*Clapham* como siempre, te deseo la mejor de las suertes, pero te repito que por mucho que afirmes algo, y busques justificación por aquí, no implica que tengas mayor razón por ello.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> La accion de Amazon, supera los $1000, a ver cuanto tarda en superar a la onza de oro.



Cuando regresen a 0, que es a donde regresan todas las acciones, dónde crees que estará el oro?

La función del oro es esa y no la puede realizar ningún otro activo.


----------



## Kid (2 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El oro ha quedado obsoleto . Es como el MS2 .



Sin acritud.
Quizás es que yo soy demasiado "antiguo", pero me hace daño a la vista ver escrito "MS2" para referirte al sistema operativo "MsDOS", acrónimo de "Microsoft Disk Operating System"

Salut


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Muy, pero que MUY INTERESANTE está el tema geopolítico y ya sabes que sigo bastante de "cerca" este tema... Mira, amigo mío, aquí hemos debatido en muchas ocasiones sobre Geopolítica y te animo a hacerlo en este hilo... vamos si es que te apetece.



Pues si, ademas ya sabes que admiro a Don Vladimir Putin. Me parece un genio, y viendo a los grises politicos occidentales, le convierten casi en Dios comparado con los mequetrefes de la UE.

A ver si un dia hablamos


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (3 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NO PUEDES usar el oro " a pelo " para comprar cosas .



Si crees eso, entonces prueba con bitcoins. :bla:

Todo el mundo reconce el oro y sabe el valor que tiene, por tanto las probabilidades están totalmente a favor de ser aceptado en cualquier transacción. 

Si bien puntualmente alguien lo rechazará, estadísticamenet el número de intentos antes de encontar contraparte para tu transacción será muy pequeño.



clapham2 dijo:


> Cualquier joyero podria " fabricar " 100 soberanos de tungsteno



Es un metal quebradizo que los joyeros no pueden trabajar. Una moneda de tungsteno suena como si fuese de madera 

Te lo digo yo, que tengo en casa un lingote de tungsteno chapado en oro para hacer pruebas. Da el cante de forma aparatosa.


----------



## frisch (3 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ORO O BITCOIN ?
> 
> .../...
> 
> Ni un mísero THANKS .



Clapham cuando hablas de que estás a falta de THANKS, eso de THANKS es ¿bitcoin u oro?

Un saludo contertulio.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2017)

*Clapham* otra cosa no sé, pero animar el hilo con tus comentarios lo animas.

El cash, es lo más liquido que existe ahora mismo...pues es relativamente cierto, si no fuera por un pequeño inciso.

El cash es tiempo, tiempo para ganarlo, para moverlo, para gastarlo, para crearlo.

Tu logras tu cash en base al tiempo en que te implicas para ganarlo...luego los resultados o éxito dependen de factores en muchas ocasiones externos al tiempo aplicado como todos sufrimos en nuestras carnes.

Por lo tanto el dinero es un "contenedor" de nuestro tiempo.

Un billete de 100$ contiene más tiempo que uno de 1$

La liquidez al dinero fiat, se la otorga la fiabilidad en el sistema y en como se valora nuestro tiempo reflejado ene se fiat.

Si trabajas 8 horas y ganas 1$ el sistema no funciona...que es lo que sucede en países híper inflacionados o con crisis galopantes de empleo.

Tus 8 horas de trabajo en Miami podrían valer 150$, ero en la Calcuta puede que valgan 10$

¿Qué da valor al cash?

Antes de Nixon podíamos decir que el oro...ahora nos basamos en PIB y paparruchas similares.

¿Qué da valor al oro?

Podría decirte que su escasez, y muchos lo aceptarían, pero hay cosas más escasas y que valen mucho menos, como un garabato de mi hijo en un papel.


¿Las horas necesarias para extraerlo/elaborarlo?

Tampoco es mal método para dar valor a algo...pero tampoco, pues por ejemplo el coral rojo exige más riesgo y horas de trabajo y vale mucho menos.

¿Qué le da valor al BTC?

...

Pues lo mismo que al oro, que al dinero y que a las mujeres bonitas...que la cultura nos ha inculcado que lo queremos, y como todos lo queremos, debemos de luchar entre nosotros para poseerlo.

Siempre asocio valor con modas.

Cuando algo se pone de moda, aumenta su valor de mercado...esto sirve para una acción, para una zona residencial, para un modelo de gafas, un corte de pelo...

El oro lleva miles de años de moda, el dinero fiat, unas décadas, y el BTC unos pocos años...pero por estar de moda, los deseamos.

¿Quién crea las modas?

En el caso del oro, habría que indagar mucho, pero supongo que por ser un metal con un brillo y color llamativo, y fácil de labrar/laminar/fundir...se usó como alhaja para "dioses, gobernantes, nobles..."

En el caso del fiat, la moda la impuso el estado, y la impuso con el aval de si mismo, y por lo tanto, de todos los integrantes del estado...y en última instancia con el aval de los ejércitos.

Y el BTC...es lo que nos coge más desconcertados ahora mismo...sinceramente creo que lo que otorga valor a la moda de BTC es que pensamos que podemos poseer valor de un modo anónimo, y lejos de las garras estatales...ojo, he dicho creemos, no que así sea al 100%

En el post colapso, las modas habrán cambiado, quién sabe por que y por cuanto tiempo...lo único que te aseguro que no cambiará es que el tiempo seguirá teniendo valor, y por lo tanto, será lo más líquido que poseerás para poder generar otros medios de intercambio de ese mismo valor que tu has generado.

Un saludo y buen sábado


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Jun 2017)

Buenas.
Os dejo una curiosidad

*El mapa de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales en Europa - 20minutos.es*

El Banco de España tiene unas reservas de oro de *6 gramos por persona*. Estos seis gramos tienen actualmente un valor aproximado de 165 euros. Nuestro país está lejos de países como Portugal (36,4 gramos), Francia (36,9), Alemania (41,9) o Italia (41), aunque supera a otros como Reino Unido (4,8 gramos por persona) o Irlanda (1,3 gramos). 

Somos poquita cosa también en el oro. El nuestro lo deben tener... en la URSS :´(

Saludos
:


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Clapham* otra cosa no sé, pero animar el hilo con tus comentarios lo animas.
> 
> El cash, es lo más liquido que existe ahora mismo...pues es relativamente cierto, si no fuera por un pequeño inciso.
> 
> ...



Esta es la explicación de por qué oro y no otro elemento de la tabla periódica. Yo creo que ya se ha puesto otras veces. Cae de cajón. 

Â¿Por quÃ© valoramos tanto el oro? - BBC Mundo



Gold and the Periodic Table of the Elements : Planet Money : NPR


----------



## racional (3 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ORO O BITCOIN ?
> El clapham lo tiene claro : ninguno de los dos .
> La opcion del clapham es PLATA y ETHEREUM . Son las mejores opciones



Hay exceso de plata, cada 60 dias se produce el mismo numero de onzas de plata, que ethereums hay.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> Hay exceso de plata, cada 60 dias se produce el mismo numero de onzas de plata, que ethereums hay.



Mañana voy a comprar unos ethereums de esos para hacerme una vajilla. No sé como no se los ponen a los misiles.


----------



## xavik (3 Jun 2017)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas.
> Os dejo una curiosidad
> 
> *El mapa de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales en Europa - 20minutos.es*
> ...



Esto sería importante en un contexto en el que volviera a ser fundamental tener oro (o producción) como reservas que soporten/midan el valor de la moneda. 

En ese escenario mi lectura es la siguiente:

Si la UE sigue adelante en unos años/décadas habrá unión fiscal, etc. Por tanto las reservas de oro irán a apoyar al € en general y saldremos beneficiados al contar con el oro de esos países (a cambio de ceder soberanía claro está). Sería algo así como mantenernos como estamos, con el valor del € estable respecto al oro.

Si se rompe la UE, nuestra moneda tendría poco valor y se podrían comprar más cosas con el mismo oro (saldrían beneficiados los tenedores de oro, aunque la sociedad en general sería mucho más pobre).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jun 2017)

Lo del bitcoin, a nivel precio, es espectacular...nos guste o no...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (3 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> Hay exceso de plata, cada 60 dias se produce el mismo numero de onzas de plata, que ethereums hay.



Ethereums hay en número infinito, solo que bajo otros nombres. Todas las criptos son lo mismo, se pueden crar de forma ilimitada.


----------



## Orooo (3 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> 
> Esta morning el clapham fue a su antiguo trabajo ...nah , estuvo un par de meses para conseguir una misera nomina para poder rentar su piso ...eso de que digas que trabajas por tu cuenta o tienes " X " bitcoins pues no cuela
> no job = no rent . Luego el curro a t.p.c...
> ...





No creo que sea blanco o negro.
Es decir, no creo que sea o patron oro o patron criptografico. Habra un punto intermedio (si es que lo hay).


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes los comentarios que he leído y que siguen manteniendo muy vivo este hilo.

# astur_burbuja: No sé si conoces lo que enlazo, pero lo hago por si lo desconoces y de paso para aquellos que no me leen en Rankia. Allí lo coloqué hace ya varios días...

- Â¿EstÃ¡s listo para morir? | Geopolitica.RU

# pamarvilla: Hay mucho mito respecto al Oro de Moscú, es decir que todo lo que se cuenta NO es cierto y, simplemente, hay que "bucear" en la Historia y dejarse de dimes y diretes... Hay una excelente literatura a este respecto y puestos a recomendar te doy un título: "El oro de Moscú y el oro de Berlín", del historiador económico Pablo Martín Aceña.

No voy a negar que los rusos se pasaron un huevo en relación a este tema y también tendremos siempre la incógnita de porqué no viajó hacia los EE.UU. (New York). Y la alternativa suiza no era posible por una posible confiscación por parte del gobierno francés al cruzar su territorio.

Además, no oigo ni leo a NADIE hablar de las 194 Toneladas de Oro vendidas al Banco de Francia allá por 1937... ¿Falta de "memoria" o de rigor histórico?

No es menos cierto también que NADIE se refiere al Oro y la Plata incautadas por ambos bandos y, especialmente, por los que ganaron la Guerra Civil, los franquistas. Ya, ya sé que es difícil cuantificar aquello que se robaba en las casas y otros lugares a punta de pistola... Entre otras cosas, porque no se pedía "recibo" ni quién lo quitaba lo ofrecía, ¿Obvio, No?

Y, pamarvilla, los españoles tenemos más Oro per cápita que los chinos y los hindúes... aunque pueda parecer "imposible".

# El hombre dubitativo: NO es ni para bien ni para mal para aquellos que somos "neutrales" en cuanto a la Libertad que cada cual debe tener para manejar su propio dinero, ni muchísimo menos.

Vamos a ver, para aquellos que "especulan" en las monedas "virtuales" habrá habido de todo: ganadores y perdedores. Y habrá una pequeña minoría que hace lo mismo que los que atesoramos MPs, es decir que ellos lo hacen en un "producto" que les convence, por tanto NADA que decir y será el tiempo quién dará y quitará razones.

Por otro lado, estamos los "metaleros" que NO tenemos que especular con el tiempo para que nos dé la razón y creo que en eso hay un consenso general. Yo creo que ahí está la diferencia y también entre tenerlo a "mano" o en el "aire"...

Y luego más tarde ya me volveré a pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## Academy90 (3 Jun 2017)

Saludos orofilos!

Alguien esta mirando acciones de mineras? El oro y la plata estan en niveles clave, si rompen encima de 1290 y 18,5 reapectivamente, probablemente salten los stops de Los cortos y continue el bull market del 2000 tras esta correction tan larga y tortuousa de Los ultimos 6 años

He estado analizando el GDX y GDXJ y no me terminan de convencer, van cargados de morralla.

Me gustan las britanicas HOCM, Fresnillo, Randgold y La canadiense SVM.

Todas estan en modo breakout (sobre to do Britannica's) y el lunes toca comprar si aguantan maximos.

Alguien mas esta con el dedo en el gatillo? 

Por otra parte, si ambos metales fallan en eatos niveles el bear market puede continuar y esto seria un bull trap. Por primera vez en su historia, el oro tiene un gran rival en su funcion Como valor refugio en las criptodivisas. Seran estas su criptonita? Personalmente no Lo creo pero hay que estar preparados.

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Jun 2017)

Academy90 dijo:


> Saludos orofilos!
> 
> Alguien esta mirando acciones de mineras? El oro y la plata estan en niveles clave, si rompen encima de 1280 y 18 reapectivamente, probablemente salten los stops de Los cortos y continue el bull market del 2000 tras esta correction tan larga y tortuousa de Los ultimos 6 años
> 
> ...



¿Mineras? Asanko gold se ha hundido esta semana porque a un menda se le ha ocurrido decir que se les iba a caer una pared que tenían mal sujeta. Así son las mineras, están hechas de la materia de la que se hacen los sueños. Habrá que volver a ver a Bogart subir a Sierra madre, como buen metalero que era, para recordarnos lo éfimero de nuestra esperanzas. 

No digo que las mineras están todas sobrevendidas porque no quiero influir a nadie para que ponga en peligro lo que es tan difícil de ganar honradamente en el mundo real. Una pared que es difícil sujetar y la empresa desaparece . El año pasado nos ocurrió con MGN, este año con Asanko, las dos se llevaron el dinero de mis vacaciones, pero yo me voy el lunes igual. En vez de comer en el Miramar de Llançà, como tenía previsto con los beneficios del siempre pospuesto rally de la plata, lo haré en el kebab de enfrente. 

Es broma, solo me gasto los restos, más que nada por la pasión del juego. ¿Qué nos queda si no a los europeos para obtener alguna emoción espuria cuando ya no hay guerras para defender una visión del mundo? ¿Esperar el próximo bombazo del ISIS? 

Fui un aficionado al póker desde niño y un early adopter de Pokerstars hasta que Montoro decidió acabar con lo que podría habernos supuesto una sustanciosa fuente de ingresos a él y a mi. Hizo con el poker lo mismo que con la lotería y los resultados fueron los mismos: una caída de la recaudación. Las mineras y el póker son juegos peligrosos y emocionantes para desesperados, como Bogart y yo. 

En cuanto a los 6 gramos no le deis la culpa a los rojos que es como dársela a Felipe II, todos están muertos. Preguntadle a Solbes que se está librando de dar explicaciones de para quien trabajaba, camuflado entre tanta corrupción mediática.

Ya he dicho otras veces que todos los políticos de todos los partidos son reos de alta traición, si es que todavía existe la nación española. PS (sin la O y la E) dice que somos una "nación de naciones" que es como una "tortilla de tortillas". Todavía se puede empeorar a ZP aunque parezca mentira.

Ni un mísero THANKS


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2017)

Hola, Academy90: NO sigo especialmente a las mineras y eso ya lo hice en el pasado. Ahora, de tanto en tanto, les echo una "ojeada". Y NO parece que haya llegado aún su momento. Le dejo algo muy interesante sobre el GDX y que edité en otro lugar no hace mucho...

- The Gold Miners Are About To Breakout | Investing.com

Y por este hilo hemos comentado que una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas debería verse reflejada en las mineras, al menos al principio para, posteriormente, girarse si los MPs se fuesen hacia "arriba"...

Le doy dos mineras interesantes para "especular" llegado el momento: MUX y KLDX.

# Kovaliov: Ya he explicado en este hilo que en la venta del Oro en la época de Solbes tuvo mucho que ver el BCE, al igual que sucedió con las ventas efectuadas por otros países y dentro del riguroso "turno" que se les asignó...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2017)

Interesante...

- GOLD, SILVER or BITCOIN-CRYPTO CURRENCIES: Where Will The Big Money Be Made?

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Jun 2017)

China está modificando los términos de su comercio de petróleo con Arabia Saudita.
China está trabajando en un acuerdo para pagar el petróleo utilizando yuan chino.
Este esfuerzo representa una amenaza directa a la seguridad del dólar que ha dominado las fianAnzas mundiales desde los tiempos de Nixon, 1974.

Una imagen:







El artículo con el detalle:

China

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 18:07 ----------




Academy90 dijo:


> Saludos orofilos!
> 
> He estado analizando el GDX y GDXJ y no me terminan de convencer, van cargados de morralla.
> 
> Hope for the best, prepare for the worst



¿De morralla? peor, mucho peor, mira este gráfico, en el que recoge el rendimiento de las peores mineras oreras en el nuevo índice ponderado a partir del anuncio del cambio: "*only the highest quality shit*" del GDXJ







El artículo publicado el viernes comenta el reequilibrio de GDXJ:
GDXJ'S EPIC REBALANCE &vert; THE MACROTOURIST

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 18:34 ----------




Orooo dijo:


> Alguien tiene explicacion para la volatilidad que esta teniendo el oro desde hace un mes?
> 
> O es que la maquina que lo manipula se esta volviendo loca?
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> La accion de Amazon, supera los $1000, a ver cuanto tarda en superar a la onza de oro.



El desplome es inminente: 

Google se enfrentaría a fuerte multa antes de agosto en caso de servicio de compras Por Reuters


" La decisión de la Comisión Europea se producirá tras investigar durante siete años al motor de búsqueda de Internet más popular del mundo después de decentas de quejas de rivales estadounidenses y europeos."

"Las multas para las empresas que son halladas culpables de infringir las normas antimonopolio de la UE pueden suponer el 10 por ciento de su facturación global, que en el caso de Google podría ser de unos 9.000 millones de dólares de lo que facturó en 2016."

Jurisprudencia para que detrás les caigan las multas a Amazón y Ebay:

"La compañía estadounidense ha rechazado en el pasado estas acusaciones, argumentando que los reguladores ignoraron la competencia de grupos de distribución online como Amazon (NASDAQ:AMZN) o eBay Inc (NASDAQ:EBAY).


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2017)

Hola, Orooo: No sé si conoces la Volatilidad, pero NO aprecio atisbo de ella en algo que se ha movido muy poco y dentro del rango "preestablecido"... Un "activo" como el Oro que se mueva en los entornos en que lo ha hecho NO se puede considerar que haya sido "volátil"...

Mira, por primera vez en mi vida, he decidido poner unas "perras" en un "producto" que se mueve exclusivamente en función de la Volatilidad (Futuros y Opciones sobre el S&P 500) y ahí es donde te das cuenta de lo qué es eso que llamamos Volatilidad...

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2017)

Más "madera"...

- Paul Singer Warns "All Hell Will Break Loose" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2017)

Un repaso a la Geopolítica...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/politica/17383-trump-danza-con-lobos-en-el-titanic

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (5 Jun 2017)

Quería comentaros una cosa a ver qué opináis.

Tengo la sensación desde hace un año más o menos que la inflación está disparada. 

Y no me refiero al IPC pues no creo en los índices que miden la inflación, creo que están totalmente manipulados.

A lo que voy, la inmensa masa de dinero puesta en circulación no causó inflación en un principio, pero lo inevitable ya está aquí.

Las empresas de telefonía subiendo sus tarifas varias veces en cuestión de meses, los precios en el mercado de segunda mano de coches disparados, los bancos cobrando cada día más comisiones, la recaudación de IVA disparada, los precios de los alquileres disparados.... y los sueldos .... sin comentarios

En resumen, creo que la máquina de robarnos a manos llenas que es la inflación, está puesta a funcionar a toda máquina y peor que se puede poner, ojalá me equivoque


----------



## asqueado (5 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Quería comentaros una cosa a ver qué opináis.
> 
> Tengo la sensación desde hace un año más o menos que la inflación está disparada.
> 
> ...



Y peor que se va a poner la cosita, hoy me han descontando de la cuenta bancaria el atraco a mano armada anual del IBI, tenemos que seguir remando para que estos HDLGP sigan viviendo en el pais de las maravillas y cada año como es normal viene mas que subido. Cuando se me viene a la memoria como con 5000 de las antiguas pesetas llenabas un carro con los alimentos habituales y hoy con 60 euritos no llenas ni la mitad, pues que quieres que te diga que me indigna y me pongo de leches, porque cada dia somos mas pobres. Me cambie de banco porque querian cobrarme no se que de tarjetas y demas y los mande al carajo, tengo lo justo para pagar la luz, agua y alguno que otro atraco de estos politicos. Y que decir de la luz, por mucho que apagues la luz e intentes ahorrar, aun cuando bajes la potencia contratada, te la van metiendo poquito a poco con impuestos. Tengo vehiculo de mas de 15 años y ese sera el que me entierre, el otro dia se me rompio una pieza de la puerta de la bajada del cristal, lo lleve al taller mecanico, pensaba que seria poco, si poco, alrededor de 300 euritos incluido iva. No lo pense dos veces a un desguace de vehiculos, la misma pieza de 2º mano 10 euritos, persona que estaba en el lugar y que arreglaba " esas cositas" otros 10 euros. Sigo pues recientemente estaba hasta lo de alli abajo de la compañia telefonica, pagaba mas de 50 euros con 5 MG de internet, cambio de compañia, algo mas de 22 euros al mes con 50 MG, menos de la mitad del dinero y cierro y abro los ojos y esta descargada la peli. Podia continuar y continuar pero me pongo de mala hostia, mejor me callo, en fin, tenemos los politicos que nos merecemos y nos engañaron desde el minuto 1 con lo del euro.::::


----------



## el juli (5 Jun 2017)

Conclusión: la inflación es el peor enemigo de los pobres ( o sea, yo)


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Conclusión: la inflación es el peor enemigo de los pobres ( o sea, yo)



Espero que esas tendencias estén debidamente expuestas con informes sobre las mesas de las grandes corporaciones.

El Gold va a volar. Una de éstas va a ser la buena , la que apunte a subir...y ya no baje, la que haga desapaercer las monedas de los distribuidores. Nosotros somos sólo unos mindundis...pero hay muchos agentes a la espera de esa señal...que saben que ese pistoletazo no se lo pueden perder. Alguien se imagina debates hoy como auqellos de hace un año o dos en los que se iba a mil cien y ya empezaba todo dios a elucubrar con suelos de 700 $ y paridas parejas ? Hoy baja 100 pavos y se echa a por él hasta mi abuela.

Esa proyección , ahora en fiat en las alts , la vamos a vivir aquí dentro de muy, muy poco. EL asunto es que el criptos pillas un pelotazo y de reojo ya tienes que estar viendo dónde y cuándo lo vas a soltar ...o al día siuiente te lo puedes haber fumado. En el Gold , los subidones llegan a la meta definitiva, a la buchaka y a la paz del cajón...o del jardín. Y que se mueran los feos. EL balón de playa bajo el agua de Gaztelumendi...espléndida metáfora.

Por cierto, no quería mentarlo, pero qué cifras más majas está pillando ya.

Buena suerte a todos. Los deberes están hechos. Toca cruzar las piernas, cerrar el pico y ver la procesión desde el porche de casa.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Quería comentaros una cosa a ver qué opináis.
> 
> Tengo la sensación desde hace un año más o menos que la inflación está disparada.
> 
> ...



"Cogito ergo sum"...

Tenemos que partir de la base de que las QE, se han creado por y para el sistema, no para el ciudadano.

El sistema, tras la crisis bancaria del 2008, de la que podríamos incluso dudar si fue algo real, o forzado para justificar algunas acciones de política monetaria, sufrió lo que era algo extraordinario, pero que ahora lo damos como "normal"

Sabíamos ya desde el colegio que emitir moneda sin contrapartida de ningún tipo, genera inflación...pero...

Aquí las QE, se vendieron como mal necesario para evitar una crisis de empleo, y espiral de precariedad, cuando realmente, lo que se hizo con ese dinero "ficticio", fue sanear balances de entidades privadas como la gran banca, y en segunda instancia, "aprovechar ya que estamos", para capitalizar deuda gubernamental.


Este incremento de masa monetaria, no se reflejó realmente en liquidez en el sistema de manera inmediata...os pongo un ejemplo.

Tenemos un individuo que debe 100.000€, y no tiene capacidad de liquidar, ya que gana 1000 y gasta en "vivir" 1100, con lo que podría dedicar -100 al mes a saldar la deuda...(en los balances sirven los números negativos, en la realidad NO)

Bien, entonces a ese individuo, le "regalamos" con la maquinita mágica 100.000€ para que salde su deuda...¡bien!, el tipo ha liberado su deuda, pero realmente no tiene más dinero del que tenía, pues ahora se ha vuelto a endeudar en vista de que "regalan" dinero, y vuelve al punto 0

El tipo es la banca y los estados, y la maquinita evidentemente los bancos centrales.

Se creó dinero de la nada, pero no llegó a la economía real, pues los balances estaba tan descuadrados que eran absurdos y "peligrosos", lo que se hizo fue suavizarlos con ese gran parche.

A la economía real, dudo que llegase ni un 10% de todo lo inyectado, y lo que llegó en gran parte fue via trasferencias presupuestarias directas (carreteras, aeropuertos, pagas sociales, ayudas...)

La inflación existió en todo momento, si obviamos el precio del petróleo, que es la madre del cordero, pensad que en 10 años, un alquiler no ha bajado (hablo de zonas céntricas), una barra de pan tampoco, comprar coche menos, los seguros suben cada año, al igual que los impuestos (dir+indir)

Es como si algún listo sembrase esa palabra "deflación" en nuestras mentes, y todos orgullosos pensando...está barato ¡compra!...¿lo que está barato?...si acaso lo que nadie quiere (pisos en Faura, Teruel, o Calzoncillos en el primark...)

Somos lo suficientemente inteligentes en este reducto para no creernos ni una palabra de lo que nos llevan años vendiendo las instituciones y sus portavoces.

¡Dadme un bastón de mando y os mostraré la verdad!...pero dudo que os agrade.

por cierto, para mis penas, me he agenciado algo de rubio para contemplar durante las tardes lluviosas.

Un saludo y buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: La verdad, es que en este hilo denunciamos periódicamente los datos "oficiales", especialmente al IPC que nos "venden" y demás MARRANADAS asociadas... Son unos grandísimos HdP que encima se piensan que somos imbéciles, pero vamos que la mayoría somos consumidores de lo más básico: alimentos, energía, etc. y sabemos lo que pagamos y también lo que ganamos... Si añadimos a esto el ROBO manifiesto que se está realizando a través de otros impuestos como el IBI, la rapiña de Hacienda en la Declaración de la Renta y muchas más "penalidades" que padecemos, pues sólo nos queda decirles que se vayan a MAMARLA por ahí y que expliquen "cuentos" a aquellos analfaburros que existen en toda Sociedad.

# juli: Te matizo una cosa: NO van por los más "pobres", sino por aquellos que podemos pagar y componemos el grueso de la mal llamada "clase media"... algo que está en vías de "extinción".

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes
> 
> # juli: Te matizo una cosa: NO van por los más "pobres", sino por aquellos que podemos pagar y componemos el grueso de la mal llamada "clase media"... algo que está en vías de "extinción".
> 
> Saludos.



Añadiría Juli que se está haciendo de la forma que indicáis, forzando la realidad con unos datos estadísticos contrarios a la misma, ¡¡qué no fuera que el único objetivo del BCE, "estabilizar la inflación", no se cumpliera!!!. 

Allí en la FED de los usanos tienen otro objetivo además de la inflación, el empleo; para muestra de como manipulan este segundo, el empleo, aquí un enlace de Zerohedge del 4 de junio:

""""""Tras el informe de nóminas decepcionante del viernes, ayer se nos mostró otro dato aún más preocupante sobre el estado del mercado laboral de Estados Unidos: desde el año 2008, más del 93% del total de 6.7 millones de empleos "creados" en la última década, han sido sólo estadísticas"""" 

The US Jobs Market Is Much Worse Than The Official Data Suggest: The Full Story | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (5 Jun 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lo del bitcoin, a nivel precio, es espectacular...nos guste o no...



En mi opinión, tu frase resume magníficamente todo un pensamiento filosófico, toda una ideología, todo un ideario, toda una manera de afrontar y vivir la vida, es toda una declaración de principios fundamentales que rige este mundo.

Si de lo que se trata es de alcanzar precios al alza espectaculares:

El rey del mambo, del universo, de todas las galaxias es el ................... el bitcoin.


Si de lo que se trata es de no acabar buscando piedras, unas para comérselas y otras para tirárselas a la cabeza con alevosía y nocturnidad o a plena luz del día a ése otro (que son todos menos uno mismo) pues no, el rey del mambo no es el bitcoin. Tampoco, desde 1945 el FIAT y, por lo tanto, básicamente quedan las legumbres (para comer) y los metales preciosos (para comprar lo no comestible y necesario).

Pero, antes de dar respuesta a este imbroglio, quizás hubiese que reflexionar sobre un tema que si bien parece complicado, en realidad, es muy sencillo.

Si lo que busca uno es poseer más de lo que necesita: bitcoin, FIAT (desde 1945, por poner una onomástica al sistema éste que se le ha ido la olla de manera definitiva)

Si lo que uno busca es vivir, Vivir, comer, no pasar frío, o calor, tener acceso a una charleta todos los días, al atardecer, después de la jornada de trabajo, con quien a uno plazca, poder pasar un par de horas con los hijos (quien los tenga) todos los días para tomarles el pulso y tomarse a uno mismo el pulso, y todas esas pequeñas cosas que, en realidad, nos son tan necesarias como el aire y el agua ... entonces, decida de una santa vez, no poseer más de lo que necesita.

Si tiene problemas con definir qué es lo que necesita, guíese por la sencilla regla del tres: comer, compartir y dormir (todo ello bien).


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes los comentarios que he leído y que siguen manteniendo muy vivo este hilo.
> 
> # astur_burbuja: No sé si conoces lo que enlazo, pero lo hago por si lo desconoces y de paso para aquellos que no me leen en Rankia. Allí lo coloqué hace ya varios días...
> 
> ...



Si lo conozco. Ya no saben como provocar a Putin. Hemos estado varias veces al borde de una confrontación directa en los ultimos años, y siempre hemos salvado porque Rusia esta retrasando ese momento, para ganar tiempo, mientras sigue con su politica de creación de un espacio de influencia (dominio real en terreno) ruso. En realidad se trataria de recuperar la URSS pero sin comunismo, una especie de mezcla entre Imperio Zarista y URRSS, con el capitalismo como forma de economia pero una sociedad conservadora como contraposicion al decadente Occidente.

Primero fue Georgia (Abjasia y Osetia del Sur), luego Ucrania (con la adhesion de Crimea) y despues Siria. Putin les esta ganando peon a peon la partida, y Occidente con lo imbecil y torpe que es, va a pasar de no contestar a reventar el tablero. El tema, o al menos como yo lo veo, es que Rusia ha aprendido la lección de la URSS, y no va a caer en los mismos errores. Y si hablamos de tendencias, para mi Rusia va para arriba y Occidente se hunde.

La clave tambien, es como va a proceder Rusia con las Republicas Balticas, si entra o no entra. Esta claro que las considera a otro nivel que Ucrania, como territorio de influencia pero sin llegar al sentimiento de ser de la propia nacion rusa como en el caso de Ucrania, donde si entró sin dudarlo con la "excusa" de Crimea. 

Lo que si es seguro, es que vivimos momentos muy muy interesantes


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Tienes mucha, pero mucha razón en lo que comentas y a veces me digo a mí mismo, y a aquellos que me rodean, que vivir BIEN, pero lo que se dice BIEN NO es tan difícil y NO se requieren muchas "pelas" para ello... peroooooo ya sabes que los humanos somos una "especie" de "monos" que gustamos de complicarnos la vida.

# astur_burbuja: SÍ, observo que estás bastante al día en cuanto a la Geopolítica rusa e imagino que también de su "órbita"... Ahora NO tengo tiempo para debatir sobre ello, pero en unos días vuelvo y aprovecho para dejar un artículo que incide en lo que vengo comentando en este hilo desde hace tiempo: ¿Qué PM nos "gobierna"?

EspaÃ±a, Letonia y la OTAN, entre el despropÃ³sito y la sumisiÃ³n | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jun 2017)

Buenos días; curiosidades del día de hoy:

Japón lleva a cabo simulacros nacionales de evacuación, mostrando preocupación tras las pruebas de misiles de Corea del Norte

Japan Holds Evacuation Drills, Showing Concern Over North Korea


La tasa real de desempleo en el país de los usanos es el 22%

The Real Unemployment Number: 102 Million Working Age Americans Do Not Have A Job


“””por primera vez en la historia, la Comisión de Negociación de Futuros de Materias Primas ha presentado cargos contra alguien por la manipulación de los mercados de oro y plata””

Surprise CFTC Announcement | SilverSeek.com


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: No se puede decir MEJOR, MÁS FUERTE NI MÁS CLARO...

- El Islam y la tolerancia de Europa

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (6 Jun 2017)

Europa cava su tumba.... y no la cavan los yihadistas, la cavan nuestras élites NWO.... el problema es que los que vamos a estar dentro de esa tumba somos nosotros


----------



## frisch (6 Jun 2017)

No puedo evitar (aunque sea un fuera de tema) comentar la noticia del periódico francés "Le Monde":

_Alerta

"Al igual que Ceausescu y Mussolini, Bachar Al Assad, también recibió la medalla de la Legión de Honor de la República Francesa". Encuesta y análisis de un sistema opaco"_

Una vez más la elección de las palabras, unas tras otras, es importante, crucial.

En primer lugar, la noticia asimila a Bachar Al Assad ni más ni menos que con Ceausescu y con Mussolini. Mira que los de "Le Monde" le echan bemoles a la "cosa". 

En segundo lugar (leyendo el artículo), "Le Monde" habla del famoso término de "Realpolitik" cuyo origen, una vez más, está en los teutones (Otto von Bismarck) aunque el concepto en sí, ya lo pinceló Maquiavelo que a su vez, como todo, en esta Europa que nos ha tocado vivir, proviene del Imperio Romano (para bien y para mal).

Bueno, ya está, Bachar Al Assad es como Ceausescu. Se acepta pulpo como animal de compañía.

Tragada la mentira, consigamos que el personal se trague la siguiente mentira, es decir la gran mentira. Para ello hay que encontrar una explicación a por qué la République Française otorga su máxima distinción honorífica a personajes tan abyectos.

Bueno, pues tan sencillo como acudir a lo de la "Realpolitik".

Lo hacemos porque en un momento dado es necesario hacerlo en aras de sino un acuerdo ideológico sí un acuerdo que evite males mayores. "Realpolitik".

Ya está, el personal entiende (o traga) que hay momentos estelares en la vida en los que hay que tragarse el sapo por mucho que duela (y dé asco): es por el bien de la Humanidad.

¡Curiosa forma de hacer política!

En realidad (es mi opinión), toda esta historia de las adjudicaciones de medallas de la Legión de Honor de la République Française tiene un solo y único fundamento que nada tiene que ver ni con el honor, ni con la "Realpolitik", ni con nada que se le parezca.

Esas medallas a esas personas les son concedidas por otro concepto que, por una vez, no tiene origen en los teutones sino en la mafia siciliana y que se denomina: "*Por servicios prestados*".

Obviamente, el análisis de "Le Monde" no lo ve así, aboga por que antes de conceder esta medalla se realice una exhaustiva investigación sobre el candidato a recibirla, lo cual no deja de ser un brindis al sol por una y sencilla razón: "Los honores que otorga el poder son pagos de cuentas pendientes ... del propio poder".

En cualquier caso, creo que los lectores de "Le Monde" han entendido lo fundamental, a saber: Bachar Al Assad es como Mussolini e incluso peor, es como Ceausescu.

Adjunto foto del anverso y reverso de la medalla de la Légion d'Honneur (proviene del mismo artículo). Nunca había visto el reverso y resulta que ademas del alfiler hay dos moscas que a mi me parecen de la raza "cojonera". Si hay algún entomólogo entre los del foro, por favor, que nos saque de dudas.

El enlace a la "noticia".

Légion d


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jun 2017)

El mundo esta realmente interesante. Habeis comentado lo de Rusia (me temo que quien tiene mas bazas para romper (en el sentido literal) el tablero (y con el, nosotros) seran los usanos porque no van a aceptar perder asi como asi, pueden prolongar la agonia de su declive pero hasta un punto), pero el calorcito que se siente en los GCC no es muy acogedor.

Supongo que habreis leido lo de Qatar. La partida se mueve en el terreno (geo)politico de la region. Hay noticias donde vereis los fuegos artificiales alrededor de esta noticia: los qataries no pueden viajar a KSA o UAE y viceversa, vuelos comerciales de KSA a Qatar y viceversa cancelados, en UAE han dado 14 dias a los qataries residentes a dejar el pais opr su seguridad, etc... En este juego politico y diplomatico, como siempre, pierden los ciudadanos: que van a hacer 300,000 trabajadores egipcios en Qatar si este aplica reciprocidad? ... o como se va a abastecer Qatar de comida y demas elementos de la vida diaria si recibe casi todo via desde Dubai? Empieza a haber dificultades en los supermecados porque la gente esta ya acumulando...)...

Todos se preguntan si Iran sacara tajada de esto... pero, antes de mirar a Iran, y viviendo en la zona, basta con ver que el abastecimiento de gas desde Qatar a UAE no se ha cortado... (no se publica)... la partida esta arriba y no tocan lo sensible, el vil metal... al menos de momento...

Seguiremos informando... de momento por esto lares hay bastante tranquilidad... aunque las escalas en Doha se han terminado por un tiempo... 

Sera interesante seguir los movimiento de los "mudos" Oman y Kuwait... lo que si es cierto es que a nivel logistico Qatar era dependiente de KSA y UAE... y que si se tiene que abastecer via aerea, los precios subiran en ese pais... no se si tensaran tanto la cuerda para abrir mas el juego a Iran...

Saludos

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 13:58 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Europa cava su tumba.... y no la cavan los yihadistas, la cavan nuestras élites NWO.... el problema es que los que vamos a estar dentro de esa tumba somos nosotros



Europa cavo su tumba hace muchos anyos, cuando la sobre-regulacion en aras de una hipotetica "mejor calidad de vida" promovio la desindustrializacion y destrozo la agricultura en paises como el nuestro. Y siguen las regulaciones, cada vez es mas caro producir, nos joden con el impuesto al sol, aplican la normativa Reach, cada vez mas marcados CE y demas historias.... 

En serio, si alguien cree que los yihadistas estan cavando la tumba de Europa, son unos ilusos... la cavamos nosotros mismos (los que votan a nuestros maravillosos politicos), pero por otros motivos... pero los que iremos al foso seremos nosotros, no ellos... el miedo a ver los atentados genera mas miedo y los que son xenofobos, lo aprovechan... 

Fijaos lo que se publica... toco madera, pero por que en Espanya no hay atentados? Porque a pesar de los tontainas que creyeron en las autonomias y sus policias autnomicas y demas mandangas, tenemos dos cosas mejor que nuestros vecinos europeos: a) Los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado: b) El Codigo Penal que, tal y como esta escrito, facilita la labor de los primeros... Es perfecto? No... Si lo hubieramos complementado con una adecuada politica de inmigracion (estamos a tiempo) no nacionalizando y pudiendo deportar, seria cojonudo... pero me consta que en Espanya y la inteligencia estan muy activas con potenciales terroristas y que les cuesta mucho operar... y hay condenas (ya sea por enaltecimiento, etc...)... cuando lees cosas como Inglaterra, que hasta salen en videos o tienen denuncias y nada de nada... es para c.... 

Habeis visto los techos solares de Tesla? Asequibles y una maravilla.... pasan bastante desapercibidos... no quiero que me sigan robando las electricas... vamos a probarlos pronto en un proyecto "en la montanya"...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Estaba siguiendo las cotizaciones de los MPs y los niveles que dí para ambos el pasado día 2 de Junio ya se han alcanzado. Hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1297,44 y la Plata en los $17,691...

Bueno, en la Plata seguimos manteniendo la resistencia principal en los $18,620, pero antes debería batir los $17,937 y el Oro se dirige hacia los $1303,30 y cuya superación podría llevarle hasta los $1356,60...

En fin, da para bastante "reflexión" este "tirón", y que está siendo mucho más enérgico en las monedas "virtuales", ya que este movimiento podría obedecer a posiciones "defensivas" ante una eventual caída en los mercados de valores... Lo digo porque estando éstos en plan "eufórico" resulta extraño ese movimiento hacia la "calidad" y aquí ya me refiero a los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2017)

Raro que la plata no pegue un subidón tela...*Clapham* ha comprado 1000$ que tenía en cryptoland...

Fuera coñas, creo que esta vez podría ser la buena, lleva muchos meses en lateral alcista, lento pero "seguro"...los mercados empiezan así las ondas, con "aburrimiento" y pocas ganas, pero cuando uno se da cuenta ya lleva un 25% de subida y parece que no ha pasado nada.

Mucha suerte a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (6 Jun 2017)

Hola JohnGalt,

Muchas gracias por tu comentario.

Hay algo que no me encaja en toda esta historia.

Te hago la pregunta porque sé que tú eres conocedor de la historia de la zona y, además vives en ella.

¿No era Qatar (sede de Al Jazzera) el país modélico de la zona según los cánones de la OTAN?

¿Cómo es posible que Arabia Saudita corte el grifo con Qatar aduciendo que ésta financia grupos terroristas, cuando ella, en los tiempos, y antes de los tiempos, es, con el beneplácito del País sin Nombre, generador, alimentador y financiador de todos los grupos terroristas?

Sólo encuentro una explicación (y es parcial): el País sin Nombre ha desencadenado la operación "que se maten entre ellos en el desierto", yo sabré sacar mi carta ganadora del juego. Por supuesto, la Rusia Imperial está al loro y ella no está por la labor. De lo que se deduce, una vez más, que las guerras en el siglo XXI se llevan a cabo a través de intermediarios.

Los muertos, ellos, son los de siempre: tienen nombre y apellidos.

_________________________

En cuanto a los servicios de inteligencia de España, yo tengo una opinión al respecto.

Todo el mundo cree que los servicios de inteligencia de un país dado, el que sea, da igual, están ahí para proteger a sus nacionales, lo cual es una soberana mentira.

Los servicios de inteligencia del país que sea, se asemejan (lo digo suavemente para que no me empalele Big Brother) a organizaciones criminales, insisto, criminales, que lo último que les interesa es ... el nacional, o dicho de una manera más prosaica, el ciudadano del país que mediante el pago de sus impuestos les paga su condumio.

Los servicios de seguridad de los países occidentales son mercenarios del poder político reinante.

Punto.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt,
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu comentario.
> 
> ...



Esto publica Zerohedge: La verdadera razón detrás de la crisis de Qatar es el gas natural:

"Forget Terrorism": The Real Reason Behind The Qatar Crisis Is Natural Gas | Zero Hedge

Deep Learning, IA, para explotar el Big Data para qué ... estamos delante de un mundo en el que contra más información se tiene más difícil es predecir ... No se acertó con el Brexit, no se acertó con Donald ... ¡¡¡ojo porque las noticias no informan!!! Pero este jueves podemos tener la mayor sorpresa de la semana: Las elecciones en La pérfida Albión las gane Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Nuts (6 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Raro que la plata no pegue un subidón tela...*Clapham* ha comprado 1000$ que tenía en cryptoland...
> 
> Fuera coñas, creo que esta vez podría ser la buena, lleva muchos meses en lateral alcista, lento pero "seguro"...los mercados empiezan así las ondas, con "aburrimiento" y pocas ganas, pero cuando uno se da cuenta ya lleva un 25% de subida y parece que no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos, y un saludo.



Cuando veo que se disparan el oro y la plata; me genera esa sensación agridulce de no haber cargado lo suficiente.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Jun 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Esto publica Zerohedge: La verdadera razón detrás de la crisis de Qatar es el gas natural:
> 
> "Forget Terrorism": The Real Reason Behind The Qatar Crisis Is Natural Gas | Zero Hedge
> 
> .



Muy interesante el articulo...Es acojonante el tema de los gaseoductos, en esto y en la Guerra de SIria, y como la gente con sus mierdad de telediarios, no se entera de nada.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 02:04 ----------

Y dejo otro articulo:

Enfrentamiento en Bilderberg 2017 , por Thierry Meyssan

Asi esta el percal


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jun 2017)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Esto publica Zerohedge: La verdadera razón detrás de la crisis de Qatar es el gas natural:
> 
> "Forget Terrorism": The Real Reason Behind The Qatar Crisis Is Natural Gas | Zero Hedge
> 
> Deep Learning, IA, para explotar el Big Data para qué ... estamos delante de un mundo en el que contra más información se tiene más difícil es predecir ... No se acertó con el Brexit, no se acertó con Donald ... ¡¡¡ojo porque las noticias no informan!!! Pero este jueves podemos tener la mayor sorpresa de la semana: Las elecciones en La pérfida Albión las gane Jeremy Corbyn.



Hola Charitazo,

vaya con el articulo, a eso me referia con lo del gas, al pipeline de Dolphin. Nuestra apuesta es que no lo cortaran, pero la verdad, todo puede pasar. Como dice el articulo, depende de si Qatar quiere buscar el umbral de dolor maximo para todos. En 1971, cuando se fundo UAE, se le ofrecio a Qatar forma parte de los emiratos (creo que en 1970), pero no quiso.

Por otro lado Qatar esta dentro del Estrecho de Ormuz, asi que ese handicap siempre va a estar alli para ellos. 

Iran esta metida en un proyecto de 2 billones de dolares en Bandar-e-Jask que quiere tener listo para 2020 y que creo que junto con el proyecto del corredor China-Pakistan terminara definitivamente de cambiar los flujos y dinamicas regionales en el movimiento de petroleo en la zona y permitira a China acceso a esos flujos a menores costes logisticos y desarrollar su zona Occidental. 

Una salida para Qatar seria construir gasoducto directamente a Iran... eso seria un giro radical que supondria una dependencia excesiva de su nuevo aliado... 

Todo esta muy interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Respeto tu opinión como no podría ser de otra manera, pero NO la comparto. Los servicios de inteligencia y policiales españoles son MUY BUENOS, independientemente del carácter represivo que puedan tener y de hecho esa es también su función principal, pero es indudable que aún así son NECESARIOS. Y han tenido éxitos MUY NOTABLES y que no han llegado a conocimiento público por algo tan sencillo como es velar por la seguridad pública sin exponerla a los medios de comunicación públicos.

No es menos cierto, mal que les pese a algunos, de que España está permaneciendo ajena a los atentados islámicos desde que Zapatero retiró a nuestras tropas de Irak... Y eso es algo INCUESTIONABLE en el tiempo... aunque NO todo dura para siempre.

Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre Qatar TODO está muy CLARO para el que no sea miope o cegato absoluto... Ha sido "pasearse" Trump por Arabia Saudita y ya se ha montado el "cacao" en la región o más bien ha aumentado la tensión ya existente, peroooo no deja de tener COJONES de que sólo se implique a Qatar cuando el mayor financiador del EI ha sido Arabia Saudita, aunque en realidad un "mediador" de los EE.UU. Que a estas alturas de la "película" ya NO pueden engañar a NADIE que no tenga problemas de vista o de "entendimiento".

Efectivamente, Qatar ha llegado a acuerdos con Rusia/Siria por el tema del gaseoducto y que fue uno de los principales desencadenantes de la guerra de Siria.

Y os dejo una excelente información sobre este affaire...

- El presunto acercamiento de Catar a Irán provoca el choque con Arabia Saudita y pone la zona al borde del enfrentamiento bélico

# JohnGalt: Bueno, tú ya sabes que hay interés en que haya una guerra "regional" contra Irán y es algo que tengo "pronosticado" en este hilo desde hace tiempo. Es curioso cuando me releo a veces y veo que se van cumpliendo algunas de las cosas que me "dice" mi estudio de Prospectiva.

En relación a China, JohnGalt, hay una auténtica y feroz lucha interior por hacerse con el Poder y veremos qué sucede en Otoño cuando se celebre el 19º Congreso del Partido Comunista chino. Al nº 1, Xi Jinping, le ha salido un duro competidor en el que es el auténtico nº 2 actual, Wang Qishan, y que para algunos es un presumible "agente" de los Rothschild... ¡Ojo! a lo que pueda venirnos desde aquel país en pocos meses...

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (7 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre Qatar TODO está muy CLARO para el que no sea miope o cegato absoluto... Ha sido "pasearse" Trump por Arabia Saudita y ya se ha montado el "cacao" en la región o más bien ha aumentado la tensión ya existente, peroooo no deja de tener COJONES de que sólo se implique a Qatar cuando el mayor financiador del EI ha sido Arabia Saudita, aunque en realidad un "mediador" de los EE.UU. Que a estas alturas de la "película" ya NO pueden engañar a NADIE que no tenga problemas de vista o de "entendimiento".
> ...



No sé si tiene algo que ver pero algo se empieza a mover en ese tablero de ajedrez. La estabilidad en esa región está empezando a ponerse en un punto bastante más que delicado si es que ya no lo estaba suficientemente. 
:


*Al menos un muerto y varios heridos en dos ataques en el Parlamento iraní y el mausoleo de Jomeini | Internacional Home Tags | EL MUNDO*

Saludos


----------



## Nuts (7 Jun 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola Charitazo,
> 
> vaya con el articulo, a eso me referia con lo del gas, al pipeline de Dolphin. Nuestra apuesta es que no lo cortaran, pero la verdad, todo puede pasar. Como dice el articulo, depende de si Qatar quiere buscar el umbral de dolor maximo para todos. En 1971, cuando se fundo UAE, se le ofrecio a Qatar forma parte de los emiratos (creo que en 1970), pero no quiso.
> 
> ...



Bueno, quien controla Hormuz son Iran y Oman; y de momento estan muy callados... Yo creo que por el bien de todos allí, Hormuz no se cierra; o solo en caso de guerra... Si pasa eso último, agárrense a sus onzas y latunes. ::

Por otro lado UAE tiene producción propia de gas y LNG para suplir el eventual corte de gas de Qatar.

Hay otra noticia que hace de UAE el mayor perjudicado de la alianza árabe contra Qatar:



> WORLD NEWS | Mon Jun 5, 2017 | 8:57am EDT
> UAE port Fujairah restricts vessels flying Qatari flag: trade
> 
> UAE's port of Fujairah issued a notice on Monday barring all vessels carrying Qatari flags and any destined for or arriving from Qatari ports following a Gulf diplomatic dispute with Doha, trading sources said.
> ...



Me parece que esto va a joder bastante el negocio de Bunkering y servicios que tiene UAE en el fondeadero de Fujairah.

Por otro lado, me entra la duda de si egipto va a hacer lo mismo con el canal de Suez... Que esto sí jodería bastante a las exportaciones europeas de LNG de Qatar.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jun 2017)

Nuts dijo:


> Bueno, quien controla Hormuz son Iran y Oman; y de momento estan muy callados... Yo creo que por el bien de todos allí, Hormuz no se cierra; o solo en caso de guerra... Si pasa eso último, agárrense a sus onzas y latunes. ::
> 
> Por otro lado UAE tiene producción propia de gas y LNG para suplir el eventual corte de gas de Qatar.
> 
> ...



Hola,

gracias por los comentarios. 

En relacion a la produccion de gas, UAE actualmente importa 1/3 del consumo diario de Qatar. Es verdad que UAE ha desarrollado proyectos que han incrementado su produccion interna. En concreto el gasoducto de Dolphin aporta 2 billones de metros cubicos por dia.

Con respecto a lo que comentas de Fujairah, lugar que conozco muy bien, es parte de los fuegos de artificio que comentaba ayer. El negocio del bunkering se puede ver mas afectado por los desarrollos de Oman, Gawdar y el futuro proyecto de Iran, teniendo los dos primeros aguas profundas. Y digo que son fuegos de artificio porque hay que saber cuantos barcos con bandera qatari llegaron el anyo pasado a Fujairah... y veras que el impacto no solo en el bunkering, sino tambien en el negocio de las terminales, es minimo... 

A Fujairah lo que le iria fatal es una guerra... sera uno de los primeros puntos estrategicos que se intente atacar pues es la salida natural fuera de Ormuz y la cantidad de millones de metros cubicos almacenados no es nada despreciable.... Hoy el mercado esta en backwardation y pudiendo ver en Fujairah hace dos anyos 100% capacidad ocupada, ahora podemos estar hablando de un 85%, todavia alto, pero con perspectivas realmente inciertas... toco madera, que de eso como...

Realmente Mister Trompeta ha movido el avispero... espero que se reconduzca la situacion... pero si algo tienen los Qataries, es que son ORGULLOSOS como pocos... suelen aceptar pulsos que a priori pueden perder... veremos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, Nuts: Matizarte que casi todas las entradas al Golfo Pérsico se hacen a través de las aguas iraníes y casi todas las salidas a través de las aguas omaníes...

Irán permite que todos los barcos extranjeros utilicen sus aguas terriroriales y en base a la parte III de la Convención de la ONU sobre las Disposiciones de Tránsito Marítimo reguladas por el Derecho del Mar. Aunque legalmente, Irán NO está vinculado, ya que si bien lo firmó, creo que todavía sigue sin estar ratificado.

Y en un escenario de conflicto bélico que afectará al Estrecho de Ormuz, pues falta ver qué actitud tomarían los EE.UU. y la Marina de Guerra que poseen en la zona. De hecho, la guerra con Irán ya está planificada desde hace mucho tiempo y entiendo que ahora sigue "pospuesta"... De implicarse, los americanos lo tienen relativamente fácil, ya que sus portaaviones actuarían desde el exterior del Golfo Pérsico y desde el Sur del Golfo de Omán y el Mar Arábigo...

En cualquier caso, NO parece que el tema vaya con las Bolsas y éstas siguen a su "aire"... Quizás, nuestras Onzas de MPs + Despensa deberán seguir esperando un tiempo y espero que éste sea muy LARGOOOOO...

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (7 Jun 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no son solo los de bandera Qatarí sino todos los barcos con destino o que provienen de Qatar. Y eso ya es una parte del pastel porque Fujairah estaba plagada de LNG de color granate fondeados... 

Desconozco si las grandes rutas de portacontenedores que dan servicio el golfo, incluyen Qatar como uno de sus puertos tras pasar por Khawr Fakkan y Jebel Ali o si las terminales químicas y petroquímicas eran visitadas frequentemente por buques que habían pisado o pisarían Qatar.


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, da para bastante "reflexión" este "tirón", y que está siendo mucho más enérgico en las monedas "virtuales", ya que este movimiento podría obedecer a posiciones "defensivas" ante una eventual caída en los mercados de valores... Lo digo porque estando éstos en plan "eufórico" resulta extraño ese movimiento hacia la "calidad" y aquí ya me refiero a los MPs.
> 
> Saludos.



Todo acaba ahí, y en mi opinión , esa deriva hacia riqueza real tiene una sencillísima explicación : Mal de altura.

Ver multiplicarse los ceros entre hackeos contínuos, contraseñas interminables, barridos constantes drenando el fiat de ese mercado sutil, pero efectiva,metódica e implacablemente...da muchas ganitas de llamar a mamá.

Las criptos son la transición del desvarío fiat a otro status , la desaparición del "cuerpo del delito" . Cuando krakee en su nueva piel, de la papelada "si te he visto no me acuerdo" , y de hecho, no se acordará nadie. Pero como ambos son virtuales, cubiletes del trile...el destino y sobre todo el destino del jugoso botín, es otro. El cubilete bueno es de metal / y el que maneja y toca, lo sabe...como con las bolas calientes del sorteo de la champions /. 

Las criptos son el detonante y el catalizador para el gran público - que no para metaleros - de la necesidad imperiosa de la póliza de la que aquí se habla día sí y día también. Son el accidente en la cuneta y la "librada" a un camión en esos días en los que olvidaste renovarla tuya : Ahí, a un agente de seguros al borde de la acera le firmas lo que firmó Dorian gray. Para más inri, en cuanto un profano aburrido de pasta tenga en la mano una onza y no te digo nada un lingotazo...la hipnosis y la erótica de los destellos harán el resto. De los paralelismos VIRALES que podrían establecerse con ésto, poco hay que decir por aquí, verdad ? :o En fin...a sentarse y cruzar los pies en el porche con una birra fresca.

Personalmente, doy cada precio que cae por perdido. Cuantos más dígitos tenga un bitcoñero, más Gold necesitará su tembleque. De hecho, y con la basta cultura económica de muchos early adopters, lo veo una tendencia natural , propagada e inculcada a sangre y fuego en ese ambiente de alto poder adquisitivo y a menuda anárquica formación económica. Y esa nueva pasta y en esas magnitudes - creciendo exponencialmente día a día - va a ser el copón para el metal. 


De cajón. Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.



*edito* por la "basta" cultura,  ...que ni un gag de Faemino y cansado, vamos. Un lapsus.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jun 2017)

Nuts dijo:


> Bueno, no son solo los de bandera Qatarí sino todos los barcos con destino o que provienen de Qatar. Y eso ya es una parte del pastel porque Fujairah estaba plagada de LNG de color granate fondeados...
> 
> Desconozco si las grandes rutas de portacontenedores que dan servicio el golfo, incluyen Qatar como uno de sus puertos tras pasar por Khawr Fakkan y Jebel Ali o si las terminales químicas y petroquímicas eran visitadas frequentemente por buques que habían pisado o pisarían Qatar.



Sobre el segundo punto que mencionas lo desconozco tambien. Hace un par de meses Fujairah rompio el acuerdo con Mersk (cronica de una muerte anunciada) y los contenedores se mueven desde Khorfakhan and Jebel Ali en UAE. Buques con bandera Qatari en Fujairah, minimos. Buques desde / hacia Qatar para bunkering en Fujairah, como bien dices (conoces bien el tema) los LNG. En Fujairah hay on-shore and off-shore bunkering. El puerto juega con la estrategia on-off dependiendo de la conveniencia, en base a tiempos de espera en los jetties o por ejemplo capacidad en las terminales (casi todas con el gobierno como share holder)... Asi que los LNG impactaran en cierta medida, tienes razon. Probablemente iran a Sohar.

Grandes traders como Vitol, que tienen oficina en Fujairah y movian bastante, pueden ver afectado temporalmente su negocio...

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 10:02 ----------

En Qatar, a por alimentos (en este caso no a por oro ...)

Qatar tries to quell food-supply fears after crowds throng shops - Politics & Economics - ArabianBusiness.com

En relacion a Maersk

1.30pm: Shipping suspended

Taiwan’s Evergreen and Hong Kong’s OOCL told Reuters they had suspended shipping services to Qatar.

Evergreen, the world’s number six container shipping line, said in a statement that "in light of the blockade imposed on Qatar" it had suspended services until further notice.

OOCL, the world’s number seven carrier, said "in response to the current political climate in the region, all OOCL booking to/from Qatar is suspended until further notice".


Maersk, the world’s biggest container shipping line, said on Tuesday it was unable to transport goods in or out of Qatar because it could not take them through the UAE port of Jebel Ali. Maersk added that it was trying to find alternative routes.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, juli: En fin, ya se verá... pero yo tengo la sensación de que las monedas "virtuales" van a convertirse en otra de las grandes estafas de nuestro tiempo. APESTAN a "Tulipán", pero igual ando equivocado, vete a saber. Eso NO quita para que piense que pueden seguir subiendo y MUCHO antes de "reventar"...

Y el comentario que hago tiene un buen trasfondo en el día de hoy y es la GRAN ESTAFA que se ha cometido una vez más con los más "débiles": aquellos "inversores" que confiaron en esa mierda en que se había convertido el Banco Popular. Y aquí una vez más me hago la misma pregunta de otras veces: ¿De qué sirven los "reguladores"? Como no sea para llevárselo muerto y encima premiando su INUTILIDAD... ¡Joder! si el pasado domingo hablaba con un gestor profesional y ambos veíamos lo que veíamos en relación a ese Banco...

Nada... que lo mejor será estar lo más alejado posible de los Bancos en TODOS los sentidos y mantener lo justito para los gastos corrientes. No vaya a ser que un día el PALO sea "generalizado" y ROBEN lo que pueda haber ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2017)

*Fernando* ya la verdad entre las cryptos o la banca...no sé con que quedarme.

En el primero de los casos, la cosa está demasiado verde para usarse en el día a día, pero como ventaja, tu y solo tu manejas tu capital.

En el segundo caso, hemos puesto nuestro dinero presente y futuro en manos de unos desalmados empresarios, que solos saben coger el dinero y correr.

Lo de Banco Popular es de traca...no recordamos todos los test de estrés ?

¿para que coño se hicieron si no se suspendió la cotización entonces que quizá todavía era viable desmantelar lo que quedaba y devolver el dinero a sus legítimos dueños?

Pero bueno...la bolsa es la bolsa, y quién se mete ahí sabe a lo que se expone.

Que conste, que quién se meta hoy en bolsa casi se tiene merecido lo que le suceda en el futuro.

¿Cuanto darían ahora lo poseedores de acciones del popular por un 25% de sus tenencias en las mismas cambiadas a oro, y borrón y cuenta nueva?

¿Cómo es posible que un balance se descuadre tanto después de capitalizarse una y otra vez?

En el fondo creo que esto debería de suceder con toda la banca, quizá sea el único modo que salgamos de una puta vez a la calle "tomos la Bastilla" y cortemos las cabezas que ahora se duchan en dinero robado al pueblo.


quién me siga sabe que soy un tipo muy pacífico, pero llegados a este unto tengo que admitir que somos atontados por no denominarnos cosas peores...¿Cómo es posible que sigamos acudiendo a la banca para salvaguardar nuestro futuro?

Conozco a banqueros (directores de banco), y no saben hacer la O con un canuto...les desmonto el balance en 5 preguntas, y sin embargo a cada jubilado que entra por la puerta, a cada autónomo, a cada ama de casa, le venden la misma mierda avalada por ...no os lo perdáis...acciones del propio banco!!! 

Pero no hemos aprendido nada de las preferentes??!!!

Creo que esta generación ha de ir pillando número para el cementerio y dejar a los que vienen ... claudico y espero que los próximos sean menos condescendientes con quienes les roban a cara descubierta.

Lastima de país y su cultura económica...por no entrar en otras culturas todavía más básicas como por ejemplo la del sentido común, o el respeto propio y ajeno.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, paketazo: Hombre, en la Banca ya sabes lo que hay y eso que por más que despotrico en su contra, pues NI CASO: la mayoría sigue confiando sus "dineros" ahí y hablo de un entorno que está más "culturizado" que el de la mayor parte de la gente...

¿La Bolsa? Je,je,je... ¿Recuerdas alguna ocasión en que un evento como el que comentamos no hubiera supuesto un buen batacazo? Pues, NADA, ya lo ves: hace unos minutos en verde y aquí NO ha pasado NADA...

¿Las monedas "virtuales"? Yo sigo con mi desconfianza hacia las mismas e insisto en que puedo estar equivocado, perooooo lo que estoy observando en torno a las mismas NO se sustenta más que en "aire". Sin embargo, eso no quita para que os desee la mayor de las suertes en ese "mundillo" y creo, paketazo, que si no voy desacertado te lo "olerás" a tiempo y saldrás sin menoscabo alguno, ya que habrás obtenido importantes plusvalías en el "intervalo"...

Y SÍ, ya hace tiempo que tendríamos que haber emulado a muchos "revolucionarios" del pasado o que tenían más "huevos" que nosotros... porque manda COJONES con lo que estamos soportando y lo que falta por ver...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2017)

Muy interesantes los dos últimos comentarios de fernando y de paketazo.

¿Los reguladores?

Vamos a ver, en mi percepción de las cosas, yo que nací e el 56, hay algo de lo que puedo dar fe en el transcurso de mi vida: he pasado de creer que los que nos gobiernan eran personas capaces y honestas a estar convencido de que son ineptos y ladrones.

El poder es un ente corrupto.

Por explicarlo de otra manera: el poder es un ente "per se" y cualquiera que acceda a él, por muy buena persona, por muy buenas intenciones que tenga, si accede a él, se volverá corrupto, porque las reglas son las reglas y es la regla.

Tomo un caso extremo para explicar mi teoría: Nelson Mandela

27 años en prisión

Sale.

Gana las primeras elecciones democráticas en su país.

¿Cuál es la situación actual de la República Sudafricana?

El caos.

Mandela, una vez salido de prisión, un tipo magnífico, habiendo sufrido la "intemerata" prueba el fruto prohibido del poder, y ahí, se da cuenta, una vez probado, que no hay cuenta atrás, que el poder se lo ha comido. Nada de lo que pretendía lograr para su país ha tenido resultados. Sí, no hay apartheid, pero el negro sigue siendo una mierda y el boer, el holandés supuestamente de origen campesino, sigue cortando el bacalao.

Por supuesto, ya no metemos en prisión durante 30 años a los negros. No hace falta. Los tenemos en sus ghettos, nos cuestan menos que en prisión y, además, por fin, somos democráticos.

¿Mandela? ¿Cambiaste algo o te cambiaron?

Luego, retomando el hilo: En el caso del Banco Popular, los reguladores no han hecho sino cumplir a rajatabla, su papel que consiste simple y llanamente en aplicar la fórmula de: "sálvemos al poder". El "tapao" es el Banco Satán-der. El primer ganador, el fondo de inversión que aporta los 7 mil millones de euros. Nadie caiga en la trampa de la noticia, Santander está casi igual de quebrado que el Popular, si respira es por otros que le ofrecen a precio descomunal, respiración asistida, que la ofrecerán mientras lo consideren rentable, más adelante, esos mismos inversores venderán Santander por un euro a quien tercie; Tiempo al tiempo.

Todo es una guerra entre terceros, entre intermediarios, guerra en la que si bien la carne de cañón es el soldado, en este caso el ahorrador, el último en ser rescatado es el ahorrador. A lo sumo, en 20 años habrá un monumento en cada pueblo de todas las "democracias" del mundo mundial, un monumento "al ahorrador desconocido".

¿Criptos o Bolsa?

Olvidémonos de las denominaciones. La guita es la guita, las legumbres las legumbres. Las legumbres sirven para comer y la guita para comprar aquello que no se come y que es necesario, es decir, los servicios.

Que cada cual encuentre el equilibrio entre el uno y el otro.


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

frisch

los paralelismos y el casino son evidentes...pero hay una cuestión clave :

En la bolsa , el fiat es el fin y en las criptos , nope. :no:

Las criptos llevan a un nuevo sistema monetario y la blockchain será la herramienta del NWO sin duda alguna. Habrá cosas buenas y malas para quien sepa cómo y cuándo interpretarlo. Pero desde luego, es otra historia. De la bolsa, en el día a día y salvo debacle se puede estar razonablemente al margen. En las criptos no ponerse al tanto / para hacer luego lo que a cada uno le parezca / es , créeme, un lujo de lo más delicadito. La blockchain ,la IA y el IOT / internet de las cosas / van a marcar hasta la mano con la que nos limpiaremos el ojal. Es nanocontrol como ni en las peores pelis de cencia ficcón y manejado pors hijos de puta de turno, va a hacer picadillo al librealbedrista Homo Erasmus...en fin, un puto desastre.

Recordemos los chistes despectivos del internéc y la modernez en los 90/2000 y aquí estamos para dar buena fe de ello. Pues con ese mix tecnológico van a saber, y ojo, li-te-ral-men-te si la cena , y qué cena , te ha dado gases. Tu frigorífico te va a hablar y por supuesto, a escuchar...tu cama va a analizar qué flota en el aire de tu cuarto , y si te fumas un chirifú de yerba en tu puta casa, será registrado. 

Sin puentear el gran hermano, sobrará hasta defraudar o robar...tu propio ritmo vital te impedirá gastarte el botín de tus chanchullos. Para alguien como tú, urticaria testicular de lo mas aguda, te lo aseguro.

Pues éso. Métele mano y sin demora. Luego tú mismo.


----------



## el juli (7 Jun 2017)

os recomiendo que leáis a Dalmacio Negro y su Ley de Hierro de las oligarquías


----------



## kikepm (7 Jun 2017)

Con respecto al banco popular hay algo que me está rallando y no veo comentar a nadie.

Normalmente todas las quiebras de Cajas de Ahorros habidas hasta ahora se han saldado con rescates con dinero público, lo que en el argot se llama bail-out, que viene a ser que las pérdidas se enjuagan con dinero procedente de los pagadores de impuestos.

Típico hacer de los políticos españoles, que se han dedicado a robar dinero a los españoles para regalárselo a los propietarios, accionistas, de las cajas de ahorros. Eso si, como siempre, por el bien común.

Sin embargo, en este caso, el Popular no ha sido rescatado con dinero público, sino que ha ocurrido otra operación que, cuando menos, es CUESTIONEBLE, dudosamente legal (salvo que se considere que cualquier mandato del gobierno es por definición LEGAL, punto de vista filosófico de los totalitarios de cualquier color) y profundamente ANTIËTICA.

Si bien el Popular ha caido en bolsa desde principios de semana un 50% creo, su valor en mercado SEGUÍA SIENDO NO NULO, lo cual significa literalmente que sus activos menos sus pasivos seguían siendo considerados con algún valor por parte de los compradores y vendedores de acciones.

Sin embargo, y he aquí lo verdaderamente sorprendente, las autoridades europeas y españolas deciden por su cuenta y riesgo :

1. suspender la cotización del Popular
2. enjuagar las pérdidas de valor con el valor de las acciones (bail-in pero por sin proceso de liquidación y justiprecio, es decir, sin valorar los que aún vale el banco dando a cada propietario el resto de valor que le corresponde). La expropiación de valor ha sido ABSOLUTA.
3. ****DECRETAR NULO**** :8::8::8: el valor de las acciones una vez suspendida la cotización y 
4. acto seguido el consejo de administración, obviamente asociado a la acción gubernamental, vende el banco por 1 € a los terceros socios.


*¿A nadie más le parece un simple y llano ROBO?
*

Ahora los accionistas del Popular están bastante cabreados y acusan de expropiación de sus acciones al gobierno y al consejo de administración.


Cosas que tiene una ley de sociedades anónimas que impide a los propietarios ejercer los derechos de propiedad. España no es un país con derecho a la propiedad privada, sino un reino de taifas donde ni la seguridad jurídica ni los derechos de propiedad existen como tales.



Hasta en esto es mejor el oro y, por supuesto, el BTC. Ambos son inconfiscables por ahora, al menos salvo mediante el uso de la fuerza bruta.


----------



## xavik (7 Jun 2017)

Si bien es un robo a los accionistas del Popular (por poco tiempo que le quedara a la empresa), también lo es más para el Santander al que han obligado a comprar una empresa que no vale nada y que encima necesita 7000 millones de € (el BCE llamó al Santander para que entrase en la puja y no quedara desierta). 

La única explicación es que en la ampliación de capital o de alguna manera indirecta, el gobierno (o el BCE) pondrá ese dinero. Asi que aunque se venda como que esta vez no hay rescate, sí que lo habrá pero indirecto.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2017)

Bueno, había dos salidas, bail-out o bail-in.

Sin embargo, no nos olvidemos que el bail-in no deja de ser, a la larga un bail-out porque la pasta siempre sale de los contribuyentes. En realidad, bail-in o bail-out mismo da, el pagano, en lo inmediato o a generaciones vista, es el mismo.

A mi, lo que me llama la atención es que la cosa se venda invirtiendo 7000 mil millones de euros cuando en realidad el pasivo de Popular ronda los 55.000 millones de euros.

¿Cuál es el plan contable que cree poder recuperar 55.000 millones de euros y hacer negocio de ello?

Imposible.

Sin embargo, eppur si mouve

Para más datos, las declaraciones del mafioso González del BBVA: "La compra por el Banco Santander del Banco Popular es prueba de la solidez del sistema".

Epílogo:

Santander no ha comprado Popular por 1 euro, más 7000 millones de ampliación y 55.000 de agujero negro.

No, Bruselas ha obligado a Santander a comprar por 1 euro, más 7000 millones de ampliación y 55.000 de agujero negro al Popular.

España y sus bancos no es Grecia o Chipre o Portugal. España, por su PIB y población, tiene enjundia en Europa, de ahí que Bruselas, por ahora, ha optado por la carta de no endilgar el muerto directamente a los presupuestos nacionales y sí, indirectamente mediante otro banco "nacional". Vamos que todo queda en casa en cuanto a pérdidas.

Esto se denomina la política del diletantismo.

(Que Dios nos coja confesados)



Y los del Opus ¿qué dicen los del Opus de su banco ahora que no mandan en el Vaticano?


----------



## Morsa (7 Jun 2017)

Iba a contestar a Kikepm sobre el robo ( que lo es y flagrante), pero antes leí lo que comentó el resto de foreros y simplemente la sensación es la misma.

Si el total de las quejas por el robo, acaban en grupos de fb, foros, tertulias y como mucho algún "osado" denuncia, pues oye sale barato el tema.

Moraleja: A la siguiente os robamos más y sin paliativos.

Yo también me considero pacífico, pero viendo que actualmente organizaciones mafiosas ganan las elecciones sin programa alguno, su contraparte se erige oposición sin una sola propuesta más allá del "No a eso" y gatopardismo, los cuatro que salen a quejarse son reprendidos por el resto de la población porque levantan la voz y que viva las cadenas.

Tras varias generaciones de petimetres acomodaticios, cada una con menos cojones que la anterior, quizás se está gestando una que reclame lo que cree que es suyo.

Y lo jodido es que saldrá un chalao o varios, como ha sucedido histórcamente y canalizará ese descontento con pocas garantías de mejorar la vida de esa generación.


----------



## silverbio (7 Jun 2017)

Una visión sobre la noticia económica del día...

D.E.P. el Banco Popular y sus accionistas.
Por debajo de nominal (0,50€) no se podía hacer nada.
A ver quién se tragaba ese balance..

Por otro lado...Al no haber sido suspendido,cualquiera ha podido comprar y vender acciones del Popular estos últimos dias....si compro a 0,3 y sube a 1 soy un crack y si se va, como se ha ido a cero...busco un abogado? Venga...esto es bolsa señores...
Y por si alguno tenía dudas sobre la situación real de su inversión o sobre dejar flotar un poquito más el banco y la cotización....Popular no tenia efectivo para abrir oficinas esta mañana....estaba seco, sin interbancario y con una sangría que cifran en más de 8B€ en lo que va de año...
Cuestión aparte será los que acudieron de buena fe al atraco de ampliación perpetrado hace un año...los balances y los ratios tenían mucha pintura...

Por otro lado...Felicitar al Santander por la compra del Popular,de esta forma y ampliando en una cantidad importante que va directa a provisiones
La noche pasada se han neteado/convertido en capital Popular las siguientes cantidades:
10850€M de equity
2040€M Deuda Subordinada
1300€M CoCos

El agujero "neto" eran:
36.000€M
Menos 16€B provisionados
Coste pre absorción para San
7€B.
(Plusvalias en participadas y demandas aparte)
Curiosamente,San amplía capital por 7€B (para mantener ratios?) y pone otros 900€M.

Y para finalizar...yo ante la duda me quedo siempre con bail-in....lo otro es a pagar seguro...aquí hay riesgo? Si...Puede salir mal? Si...pero Santander empieza con 20B€ encima de la mesa...muchas probabilidades de que al final no lo paguemos a escote...

Por cierto...saludos al supervisor....penaaa...otro que se le ha escapado...


----------



## Nuts (7 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Nuts: Matizarte que casi todas las entradas al Golfo Pérsico se hacen a través de las aguas iraníes y casi todas las salidas a través de las aguas omaníes...
> 
> Irán permite que todos los barcos extranjeros utilicen sus aguas terriroriales y en base a la parte III de la Convención de la ONU sobre las Disposiciones de Tránsito Marítimo reguladas por el Derecho del Mar. Aunque legalmente, Irán NO está vinculado, ya que si bien lo firmó, creo que todavía sigue sin estar ratificado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no quiero desviar mucho el tema, pero tanto en casi todas las entradas como en casi todas las salidas, se hacen "pisando" las dos aguas territoriales. El dispositivo de separación de tráfico de Hormuz se encuentra en su totalidad en aguas territoriales de Omán. Y el siguiente dispositivo, ya dentro del golfo, en aguas territoriales de Iran. Es posible hacer una derrota sin pasar por aguas territoriales Iraníes o Omaníes, pero no es lo habitual.



JohnGalt dijo:


> Sobre el segundo punto que mencionas lo desconozco tambien. Hace un par de meses Fujairah rompio el acuerdo con Mersk (cronica de una muerte anunciada) y los contenedores se mueven desde Khorfakhan and Jebel Ali en UAE. Buques con bandera Qatari en Fujairah, minimos. Buques desde / hacia Qatar para bunkering en Fujairah, como bien dices (conoces bien el tema) los LNG. En Fujairah hay on-shore and off-shore bunkering. El puerto juega con la estrategia on-off dependiendo de la conveniencia, en base a tiempos de espera en los jetties o por ejemplo capacidad en las terminales (casi todas con el gobierno como share holder)... Asi que los LNG impactaran en cierta medida, tienes razon. Probablemente iran a Sohar.
> 
> Grandes traders como Vitol, que tienen oficina en Fujairah y movian bastante, pueden ver afectado temporalmente su negocio...
> 
> ...



A mi me da que quien se va a llevar el gato al agua en ese pastel del negocio va a ser Singapur, que tiene servicios igual o mejores. La ventaja del fondeadero de Fujairah-Khor Fakkan es que aparte de bunkers tienes a todos los servicios allí; técnicos de todos los equipos, sociedades de clasificación, provisiones, submarinistas especializados, inspectores de las banderas... Y eso no lo tiene Sohar. Si hasta me parece hace tiempo que había la posibilidad de hacer bunker en Ras Laffan-Qatar mientras se carga, y no era una medida muy utilizada.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Nuts: Es como te he comentado y lo comprobarás mirando un mapa político de la zona. Te enlazo uno y la fuente pertenece a la CIA...

- Mapa Politico del Estrecho de Ormuz - mapa.owje.com

Aunque en el fondo tampoco es una cuestión relevante, ya que en caso de "taponarse" lo de menos será saber qué aguas pertenecen a Irán o a Omán... El resultante final es el MISMO, ¿No te parece?

# silverbio: De acuerdo que es Bolsa... pero lo del Banco Popular es un auténtico ROBO y mira ya no me refiero exclusivamente a los accionistas, pero es que en el mismo "saco" van los bonistas y también a lo que pocos han caído: ¿Cuántos Fondos de Inversión y Planes de Pensiones tienen "material" (Acciones y Bonos) del Banco Popular?

Además, se ha jugado MUY SUCIO... ya hace muchos días que se debió suspender la cotización o cuanto menos advertir de que la situación era MUY GRAVE, aunque eso ya lo veía cualquiera que se mueva en esto de los "mercados". De todas formas, la "vara de medir" es diferente según los casos, porque todos sabemos de muchos Bancos, especialmente italianos y portugueses, que andan más o menos como el Banco Popular y, de momento, NADA de NADA... aunque acabarán cayendo. Eso parece meridianamente claro.

Bueno, más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por el hilo y que lleva unos días muy interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuts (7 Jun 2017)

Evidentemente, si se cierra Hormuz será por una guerra, como cuando la guerra entre Iran e Iraq, y dará bastante igual de quienes son las aguas territoriales.

Le paso un mapa con las aguas territoriales incluídas:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2017)

Hola, de nuevo: Interesante artículo "metalero" el que os dejo...

- SILVER: A Real Breakout Is Coming | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Jun 2017)

El robo a los accionistas del Popular y la "llamada" al Santander para que lo comprase son el enésimo ejemplo de manipulación estatal, pero también se ejemplifica la ignorancia de los ciudadanos y que éstos son tratados por el poder como niños irresponsables.

Cuando alguien deposita dinero en un banco, debería entender lo que está haciendo, lo que se hará con su dinero, el riesgo que supone y que existe la posibilidad de perderlo. Y si se quiere evitar la posible pérdida, para eso están los seguros, con un coste adicional que hay que valorar. ¿Por qué se protege más a los depositantes que a los accionistas? ¿Es que los 300000 accionisras eran todos millonarios que pueden asumir pérdidas? ¿Es que los depositantes son todos unos muertos de hambre?

Sé que lo que digo no es popular (ja), aunque ya vale de que el estado trate como a críos a unos y como adultos responsables a otros, según convenga. Cada uno debería ser responsable de su dinero, y molestarse en formarse sobre cómo invertirlo. Educación e información es lo necesario, no paternalismo del estado.

Si un banco quiere que depositemos en él nuestro dinero, debería publicar los datos que demuestren que es de fiar y ése debería ser el principal reclamo. Pero cuando el estado "garantiza" (usando el dinero de otros) la fiabilidad de los bancos, entonces a éstos no les compensa ser tan fiables, y el único criterio que siguen los depositantes para depositar su dinero es el tipo de interés que anuncian en televisión. ¿Qué más da la fiabilidad del banco, si a ojos de los depositantes todos son igual de fiables por obra y gracia del estado que trata a los depositantes como críos caprichosos con el dinero de todos? Los incentivos que origina la manipulación estatal en los depositantes y los bancos son perversos y peligrosos. Pero el juego de trileros que es la economía mundial tiene que seguir.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# cusbe11: Cualquiera que lea habitualmente los medios americanos sabía lo que le venía al Banco Popular y, en cambio, aquí MINTIENDO como ya viene siendo habitual... Además, ¿qué Banco puede considerarse "seguro" hoy en día? Con ver el listado de los Bancos considerados sistémicos por la SEC... donde por cierto anda el SAN. En fin, lo mejor y más "preventivo" es tener el menor dinero posible dentro del circuito bancario.

Y dejo este artículo que me ha parecido interesante...

- Libertad económica y presión fiscal

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (8 Jun 2017)

¿que el Estado es pequeño?

Este tío flipa

Es ineficaz, eso sí


----------



## cusbe11 (8 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> ¿que el Estado es pequeño?
> 
> Este tío flipa
> 
> Es ineficaz, eso sí



No dice que el estado sea pequeño, sino que recauda "poco" en relación a lo que influye en la economía del país. De manera similar pone el ejemplo de los países nórdicos, con impuestos muy altos, pero que en materia de libertad económica están en posiciones parecidas a otros con impuestos más bajos.

El artículo defiende este índice, que ha sido mencionado bastantes veces en este foro:

http://www.heritage.org/index/pdf/2017/book/index_2017.pdf

Y dicho índice pone de manifiesto que los tipos impositivos son sólo una de las patas en las que se basa la libertad económica (y, por ende, la prosperidad).


----------



## antorob (8 Jun 2017)

Las consecuencias de la intervención del Popular se ven hoy en el desplome de los chicharros españoles.

¿Puede ser el inicio de algo serio?.

En el 2007, también los valores pequeños españoles se desplomaron en la segunda parte del año mientras los índices se mantenían.Ya sabemos lo que paso en 2008.

Estaremos atentos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jun 2017)

Hola,

os dejo este enlace hablando del LNG y la situacion con Qatar.

A Middle East spat with an LNG twist

Nuts, que opinas?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cusbe11: Yo he entendido lo mismo que tú cuando leí el artículo y por eso lo enlacé. A fin de cuentas, dice cosas muy "lógicas".

# antorob: No sigo muy de cerca las Bolsas, vamos en cuanto a sus componentes, y me fijo más en los Índices. Normalmente, es como dices o eso era así "antes": la caída pronunciada en los chicharros suele anunciar la de los más "fuertes". En cualquier caso, las Bolsas están tan "hinchadas" que a NADIE le extrañaría una fuerte corrección y que algunos dirían que "sana" para que luego prosiguieran su subida. Esa "idea" es la que ahora impera entre la mayoría de los analistas. 

En fin, yo soy de los que esperan a ver si "revientan" de una vez y las cosas van recuperando la "racionalidad" pérdida...

# JohnGalt: Eso que enlazas puede haber tenido alguna "influencia", pero NO en el cómputo global. En la Crisis de Omán se observa claramente la "mano" de Trump o más bien de quiénes dirigen a este mero "títere". Y yo me voy más hacia la opinión del artículo que os enlazo...

La noche de las largas cimitarras | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # cusbe11: Yo he entendido lo mismo que tú cuando leí el artículo y por eso lo enlacé. A fin de cuentas, dice cosas muy "lógicas".
> 
> ...



Lo sigo sin tener claro. Siguen jugando al despiste?

US investigators believe Russia prompted Qatar crisis | Euronews


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2017)

No sé si habéis leído las declaraciones del ex-director del FBI, James Comey, que acusa ante una comisión del Senado a la administración Trump de mentir y difamar.

Más allá de la anécdota, lo cierto es que la situación es singular. Apenas un par de meses después de la elección del presidente del País sin Nombre hay como una resaca de fondo que trata de desprestigiarlo. Cosa poco correcta "políticamente hablando".

Yo parto del principio que si Trump ha salido presi es porque los que mandan entre bambalinas, así lo han decidido. Lo mismo ocurre con Macron en Francia. Lo mismo ocurrió con Tsipras en Grecia. No hablo de nuestro ínclito porque ése es como una pesadilla recurrente.

Pero ¿qué tienen en común estos tres presis? 

Pues, la desafección por una gran parte del electorado (no nos olvidemos que en el caso francés, la alternativa era votar por Marine Le Pen) no sólo por los políticos sino por los gobernantes. Los dirigentes de primera línea.

Ronda en el aire una idea que poco a poco va haciendo mella en el público en general. No necesitamos de presidentes de repúblicas, ni de monarcas, ni de primeros ministros, necesitamos:

1. Un Estado que proteja al ciudadano frente a los ataques de los enemigos de nuestro sistema.

2. Un Estado que nos salve de la falta de trabajo, de la carestía galopante de los precios de los servicios.

En resumidas cuentas, un Estado que ejerza de Estado.

No sé, a mi me da la sensación que de lo que se trata, "piano piano", es de convencernos que los países son empresas y que el mejor gerente de una empresa es un profesional designado, no elegido.

No me extrañaría que en los próximos 15 -20 años se suprimieran las elecciones "democráticas" (ése sistema ya ha periclitado) y se suplantara con un equipo gestor a imagen de los consejos de administración.

Bueno, en realidad, ya es la realidad desde hace mucho tiempo pero todavía falta ese pequeño toque cosmético que consistiría en abolir el voto, reemplazándolo por .... ¿por?

En más de una ocasión, he leído en este hilo que vivimos tiempos interesantes. Es cierto pero mucho me temo que además de interesantes, son peligrosos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jun 2017)

Muy peligrosos.


----------



## Nuts (8 Jun 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> os dejo este enlace hablando del LNG y la situacion con Qatar.
> 
> ...



Japón es extremadamente dependiente del LNG para la producción de electricidad; y más tras lo de Fukushima, es un país aislado, sin recursos naturales, sin gaseoducto ni conexión a líneas internacionales de electricidad; sólo en la bahía de Tokyo, entran 3 o 4 LNG cada día... Puede que utilicen la situación actual para negociar precios, pero ni de locos van a dejar de comprar LNG a Qatar... Además, estos contratos a largo tiempo implican concesiones entre las dos partes; compañias navieras japonesas manejan LNGs Qataríes, algunos de ellos se fabrican en astilleros japoneses...
Compran a todo el mundo, incluso se traen LNGs de Nigeria, que está a la otra punta del mundo. Por cierto, de momento la exportación de LNG norteamericano es bastante minoritaria comparada con los grandes productores mundiales, no por reservas, si no por infraestructura para licuar el metano y exportarlo.

La situación actual de los precios de los hidrocarburos, (que por cierto tiene influencia directa en los precios del oro y la plata) a mi parecer es temporal, no se ha encontrado un substituto a ellos, de momento el único substituto para el petróleo es precisamente el gas natural; especialmente en maquinaria pesada: Barcos, Bulldozers, camiones, aviones... Hasta que no se encuentre una alternativa, lo que pase en el golfo nos sigue importando a todos mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# JohnGalt: No sé... pero tengo la sensación o más bien la CLARIDAD de que los hechos producidos en Omán e Irán han acontecido pocos días después de la visita del IMBÉCIL que han "entronado" en el Imperio, por tanto...

NO, no veo qué interés pueda tener Rusia en desestabilizar más la zona sin antes haber "solucionado" el conflicto de Siria. Si algo bueno tiene Putin es que es un tipo muy metódico y un tanto predecible...

# frisch: Siempre he pensado que NO son necesarias cabezas "rectoras" como los impresentables que suelen estar en los escalafones del Poder político, ya sean monarcas, primeros ministros o sus "equivalentes"... peroooo de la misma manera SIEMPRE he opinado que al frente de determinadas áreas deberían estar profesionales cualificados, como por ejemplo un militar para Defensa, un médico para Sanidad, un maestro para Enseñanza, un policía para Interior, etc., etc.

Sobre lo que apuntas y que no es NADA "paranoico", pues como que NO lo veo... NO porque no les "guste" la "idea", sino porque este Sistema está tan PODRIDO que difícilmente podrían implantarlo, vamos es lo que ahora pienso y "mañana" vete a saber...

Y, pasando a otro tema, hoy han vuelto a las "andadas"... Minutos antes de que declarase James Comey, el ex Director del FBI, han "volatizado" el Oro mediante 30.000 contratos, es decir mediante unos "ínfimos" $4.000 millones... Luego, algunos dirán que la MANIPULACIÓN en los MPs es algo que tenemos "incrustado" en los sesos. Si sólo fuera eso...

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El ratio dollar : plata es ahora de 840 $ .
> El ratio dollar : oro es de 6 980 $
> Un ratio silver : oro de 10 x 1 . ( Y el precio ahora es de 70 : 1 )
> El clapham no dice na y lo dice to .
> Ni un misero aurum



El oro esta mal, pero la plata esa acabada, probablemente se quede decadas sin subir nada, y encima no esta de moda, nadie ansia atesorarla, ahora mismo es un estorbo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2017)

Una vez más -y van...- NPI... A ver si se entera Vd. y unos cuantos "indocumentados" más que el ratio GSCI/S&P 500 está en la relación más baja desde... ¡1971!

Imagino que hasta Vd. desconocía "eso" que le colocado más arriba, así que se lo aclararé: es el Índice de Materias Primas vs S&P 500...

Y menuda OSTIA la que se está gestando: la Energía y las Materias Primas son BÁSICOS en nuestro mundo y en los mercados REALES, así que alguien muy, pero que muy "docto" debería explicarnos el evidente DESACOPLE de los mercados bursátiles con la REALIDAD...

En fin, Plata = Paraguas... Bueno, algunos lo "pillarán" y otros seguirán al "rebaño"...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (9 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una vez más -y van...- NPI... A ver si se entera Vd. y unos cuantos "indocumentados" más que el ratio GSCI/S&P 500 está en la relación más baja desde... ¡1971!
> 
> Imagino que hasta Vd. desconocía "eso" que le colocado más arriba, así que se lo aclararé: es el Índice de Materias Primas vs S&P 500...
> 
> ...





:XX::XX::fiufiu: ya lo has dicho por activa y pasiva, por cierto mi bola de cristral no me funciona muy bien seguro que se le habra gastado las pilas, tengo unos mortadelos que he ido cambiando por onzas de platas y alguna de oro, ¿ alguien me puede decir como esta su valor?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2017)

Hola, asqueado: Ja,ja,ja... "valor" y "precio"... ambas cosas parecen decir lo mismo, pero son muy diferentes.

Veamos, hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1282,28 y la Plata en los $17,383... Y tiene su "historia" el "meneo" que le metieron ayer a ambos MPs. Empezaron a "saco" a las 15:00 horas aproximadamente con la Plata y siguieron con el mismo "plan" en el Oro a las 15:25 horas aproximadamente. Evidentemente, pusieron un auténtico "PASTIZAL".

Mira, asqueado, un "mortadelo" de los que más valen, es decir el USD se ha devaluado un 98% desde principios del Siglo XX y los MPs están ahora mismo MUY INFRAVALORADOS. Vamos a los fríos datos: En 1900 se extraía una media de 20 gramos de Oro por tonelada removida. Y en 1971 ya se movía en los entornos de los 8-10 gramos , pero es que ahora se están obteniendo sólo 1,2 gramos y eso que la actual tecnología que emplean las extractoras NO tiene NADA que ver con la del pasado...

¿A qué nos conduce esto? Pues, a que en pocos años empezará a ser escaso y eso también sucederá con la Plata, que si lo miramos fríamente es más preocupante... peroooo claro hay quienes gustan de vivir de las "esencias" que les transmiten las Burbujas de todo tipo y desconocen lo que tiene "VALOR"... Y llevamos décadas de adulteración de los activos, de manera que los "cerebritos" NO ven más allá de lo que les dicen unas simples pantallas.

Ya se lo encontrarán...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Erdogan inicia un despliegue rÃ¡pido de tropas en Qatar | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (9 Jun 2017)

Buenos días. 

Hablando de mortadelos. 

La libra se desploma ante el incierto resultado de las elecciones en Reino Unido

May con la soga del Brexit al cuello. Oh my God!

:


----------



## Nuts (9 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Ja,ja,ja... "valor" y "precio"... ambas cosas parecen decir lo mismo, pero son muy diferentes.
> 
> Veamos, hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1282,28 y la Plata en los $17,383... Y tiene su "historia" el "meneo" que le metieron ayer a ambos MPs. Empezaron a "saco" a las 15:00 horas aproximadamente con la Plata y siguieron con el mismo "plan" en el Oro a las 15:25 horas aproximadamente. Evidentemente, pusieron un auténtico "PASTIZAL".
> 
> ...



Y ya que hemos hablado últimamente de la energía; en solo diez años se ha doblado el petróleo necesario para extraer una onza de oro.







GOLD MINING INDUSTRY: Fuel Costs Explode Over The Past Decade


----------



## el juli (9 Jun 2017)

Os quería hacer una pregunta a los expertos del lugar.

Siempre decís que el precio del oro está manipulado y que debería valer mucho más. Mi pregunta es: ¿qué os hace pensar que no va a seguir estando manipulado _per seculam seculorum_?


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2017)

Hola el juli.

En realidad estas haciendo la pregunta equivocada.

¿Quién te dice que la invasión fiat que vivimos va a durar eternamente?.

Va contra la logica que la solución a todos los problemas sea imprimir dinero de la nada.Es solo cuestion de tiempo que el sistema estalle.

¿Son lógicos los intereses negativos en países con una deuda PIB superior al 100%?.Como la respuesta es no, sabemos que todo es artificial.

Debemos pensar en el oro y la plata como un seguro para cuando el mundo fiat estalle.Simplemente.Y dejar de mirar las cotizaciones de los metales preciosos, porque cuando los bancos centrales pierdan el control, las cotizaciones de hoy no servirán para nada.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

Nuts dijo:


> La situación actual de los precios de los hidrocarburos, (que por cierto tiene influencia directa en los precios del oro y la plata) a mi parecer es temporal, *no se ha encontrado un substituto a ellos, de momento el único substituto para el petróleo es precisamente el gas natural*; especialmente en maquinaria pesada: Barcos, Bulldozers, camiones, aviones... Hasta que no se encuentre una alternativa, lo que pase en el golfo nos sigue importando a todos mucho.



Más o menos la mitad del consumo de petróleo y derivados va al transporte por carretera, que es (¿casi?) completamente electrificable a corto/medio plazo. En 2010, el coste del almacenamiento de energía con baterías era de $1000/kWh. Ahora mismo ronda los $150-$200/kWh, y se estima que por debajo de $100-$125/kWh la propulsión eléctrica es más rentable que el motor de combustión interna. Todos los datos y sus fuentes los he aportado yo mismo en estos hilos que abrí recientemente:

Volvo dejará de desarrollar motores diésel y reconoce el mérito de Tesla - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
¿Vamos a un mundo de abundancia? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Todas las empresas de automoción, unas más y otras menos, tienen planificados o en venta modelos eléctricos, y éstos ya están rozando los precios de venta al público masificables en mercados con poder adquisitivo equivalente al de EEUU. Además, varias compañías ya tienen planeados camiones eléctricos, y los autobuses eléctricos no son nada nuevo:

Hyundai presenta su autobús eléctrico
Francia adquiere sus primeros autobuses eléctrico de Solaris | Nexotrans
Alstom comercializará en España un rompedor autobús eléctrico - Novedades - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables

El motor de combustión interna está herido de muerte, y condenado a ser menos rentable que la electricidad en menos de un lustro, probablemente antes de que termine esta década. Esto por el lado de transporte por carretera, que es la mitad del consumo de petróleo y derivados.

En cuanto a la generación de electricidad, la realidad es evidente:

https://www.xataka.com/energia/la-energia-solar-ya-es-la-energia-mas-barata-en-casi-60-paises

Un gigante como India hace poco anunció que ha cancelado la construcción de 13.7 GW de potencia con combustibles fósiles debido a que la fotovoltaica es más rentable, y hay otros 8.6 GW de centrales ya funcionando que dejarían de ser rentables:

http://ecoinventos.com/india-cancela-la-construccion-centrales-electricas-carbon/

Recordemos que una central nuclear promedio ronda 1 GW de potencia instalada, así que las cifras de India son muy dignas de estudio.

El petróleo y sus derivados quedarán para poco más que la industria petroquímica, la aeroespacial (por la densidad de energía) y el transporte marítimo (porque al mismo se le permite utilizar el combustible más sucio y barato disponible).

Ah, y por si esto fuera poco, la demanda de petróleo en los países desarrollados lleva años estancada y/o en descenso:

http://www.indexmundi.com/energy/?region=na&product=oil&graph=consumption
http://www.indexmundi.com/energy/?region=eu&product=oil&graph=consumption

Quizás todo esto explique muchos de los movimientos geopolíticos que se están viendo en los últimos años: la época del mundo movido por petróleo está comenzando a llegar a su fin, los interesados lo ven y quieren venderlo lo antes posible para ingresar todo lo que puedan hoy a los precios actuales, en vez de venderlo a los (mucho menores) precios en el futuro. De ahí los intentos de la OPEP de recortar la producción para subir (sin lograrlo) los precios, las medidas de Trump de abrir los pozos de Alaska, etc.


----------



## Nuts (9 Jun 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Más o menos la mitad del consumo de petróleo y derivados va al transporte por carretera, que es (¿casi?) completamente electrificable a corto/medio plazo. En 2010, el coste del almacenamiento de energía con baterías era de $1000/kWh. Ahora mismo ronda los $150-$200/kWh, y se estima que por debajo de $100-$125/kWh la propulsión eléctrica es más rentable que el motor de combustión interna. Todos los datos y sus fuentes los he aportado yo mismo en estos hilos que abrí recientemente:
> 
> Volvo dejará de desarrollar motores diésel y reconoce el mérito de Tesla - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> ¿Vamos a un mundo de abundancia? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> ...



*
Maquinaria pesada* Esa es la clave, ¿qué utilizan los camiones, que representan un tercio del transporte por carretera? ¿que utilizan los barcos que transportan el 95% de las mercancías mundiales (si, incluyendo coches eléctricos, paneles solares, baterías y materiales para fabricar estos)? ¿qué energía consume la agricultura (tractores y otra maquinaria pesada) para producir los productos que comemos diariamente? ¿Qué energía consumen en la minería para conseguir las materias primas que utilizamos entre otras cosas para la construcción de coches eléctricos, baterías, vías de tren, líneas eléctricas...? ¿qué energía consumen los aviones?¿que energía se consume en la producción de fertilizantes, indispensable a día de hoy para alimentar a 6000 millones de personas? ¿Qué energía se utiliza en la construcción de carreteras y vías de tren? ¿De qué está hecho el asfalto de las carreteras?
¿Cual es el porcentaje de hidrocarburos de la energía eléctrica que se consume en esos coches eléctricos tan chachis? :: 

De la tasa de retorno de la energía de la fotovoltaica hablamos otro día.


----------



## Beto (9 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro esta mal, pero la plata esa acabada, probablemente se quede decadas sin subir nada, y encima no esta de moda, nadie ansia atesorarla, ahora mismo es un estorbo.



por mi perfecto, me ofrezco como desestorbador ademas


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

Nuts dijo:


> *
> Maquinaria pesada* Esa es la clave, ¿qué utilizan los camiones, que representan un tercio del transporte por carretera? ¿que utilizan los barcos que transportan el 95% de las mercancías mundiales (si, incluyendo coches eléctricos, paneles solares, baterías y materiales para fabricar estos)? ¿qué energía consume la agricultura (tractores y otra maquinaria pesada) para producir los productos que comemos diariamente? ¿Qué energía consumen en la minería para conseguir las materias primas que utilizamos entre otras cosas para la construcción de coches eléctricos, baterías, vías de tren, líneas eléctricas...? ¿qué energía consumen los aviones?¿que energía se consume en la producción de fertilizantes, indispensable a día de hoy para alimentar a 6000 millones de personas? ¿Qué energía se utiliza en la construcción de carreteras y vías de tren? ¿De qué está hecho el asfalto de las carreteras?



En los enlaces que puse, y en los enlaces que aparecen en los hilos que abrí, es posible hacerse una idea de las respuestas a esas preguntas. Por ejemplo:

How the US Uses Oil - Alternative Energy - ProCon.org

El uso en maquinaria pesada es una parte de ese 23.5% (datos de 2005) destinado a fuel oil, junto con calefacción, generación de electricidad, etc. El consumo para aviones es menos del 10%. El consumo para asfalto ronda el 3%.

Es difícil encontrar una fuente que responda de manera precisa a todas tus preguntas, pero no es descabellado afirmar que fácilmente el 60-75% del uso de petróleo es reemplazable por electricidad con la tecnología disponible hoy en día. Aquí tienes una tabla muy detallada:

U.S. Product Supplied for Crude Oil and Petroleum Products

Te dejo a ti hacer las sumas. Aquí tienes desglosado el consumo de derivados de petróleo en transporte:

Energy Use for Transportation - Energy Explained, Your Guide To Understanding Energy - Energy Information Administration

Pulsa en "In depth". Según eso:



> 1) Light trucks, cars, and motorcycles, about 58%
> 2) Large trucks, about 23%
> 3) Jets, planes, and other aircraft, about 6%
> 4) Boat, ships, and other watercraft, about 4%
> ...



Los puntos 1 y 2 son esencialmente electrificables, y ya existe tecnología para ello. Eso ya es más del 80% del consumo de derivados de petróleo en el transporte. El consumo en barcos, trenes y demás, es comparativamente mucho menor.



Nuts dijo:


> ¿Cual es el porcentaje de hidrocarburos de la energía eléctrica que se consume en esos coches eléctricos tan chachis? ::



Depende del mix energético. Un coche eléctrico en Suiza consumiría sobre todo hidroeléctrica, un tercio de nuclear, y una cantidad mínima de hidrocarburos. Un coche eléctrico en una casa con paneles solares consumiría 0 hidrocarburos. Sobre la construcción y el transporte de las piezas, tres cuartos de lo mismo.

El coche eléctrico no es dependiente de los hidrocarburos, su uso de hidrocarburos está determinado exclusivamente por la procedencia de la electricidad, la cual varía mucho de unos sitios a otros (prueba de que el coche eléctrico es independiente de los hidrocabruros) y puede generarse de manera completamente renovable. De hecho, a día de hoy es lo más rentable.



Nuts dijo:


> De la tasa de retorno de la energía de la fotovoltaica hablamos otro día.



El payback energético de los paneles fotovoltaicos es de 1.5-2.5 años, dependiendo del lugar:

https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/conte...publications/studies/Photovoltaics-Report.pdf

Las renovables y la movilidad eléctrica mejoran de manera exponencial, y es muy fácil quedarse obsoleto. Investiga un poco y comprobarás que la realidad es muy distinta a lo que tienes en mente, lo cual era válido hace años, pero ya no lo es, ni de lejos.


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2017)

Liberbank esta cayendo un 32% en bolsa después de caer ayer un 18%.

Me imagino que los depósitos estarán siendo vaciados a la misma velocidad.

O el Banco de España toma medidas rápidamente o en la misma semana tendremos dos bancos menos.

Y sobre todo el riesgo de contagio evidente.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El valor de 1 onza de oro lo da el combustible empleado en extraerlo , refinarlo , los salarios de los mineros , transportistas , refinadores , etc ...



El valor del oro no lo dan los recursos necesarios para extraerlo, sino el hecho de que tiene demanda, exactamente igual que todo lo demás. En este caso, debido a varios motivos que no toca discutir ahora, el oro ha tenido demanda desde hace miles de años, y no es previsible que esto cambie.

Si me diera por extraer hierro a un coste de extracción de 1 millón de euros por tonelada (teniendo en cuenta precios actuales), eso no quiere decir que cada tonelada de hierro pase a tener un valor equivalente a 1 millón de euros, o que las toneladas que yo extraigo tengan un valor equivalente a 1 millón de euros: simplemente sería un negocio ruinoso, porque el precio del hierro no lo dicta el coste de extracción, sino el cruce de oferta y demanda. Y si no, si realmente las toneladas que yo extraigo valen el equivalente a 1 millón de euros, ¿por qué nadie me las compraría a esa valoración? Obviamente, el precio medio del hierro no puede estar por debajo del coste medio de extracción durante mucho tiempo, pero si incluso vendiéndolo a pérdidas nadie lo demandase (los compradores lo valoran por debajo de su precio de venta), ese hierro se quedaría sin vender y las minas tendrían que cerrar.

Eso del patrón trabajo e ideas afines está muy bien como curiosidad teórica, pero en la práctica las cosas valen lo que se esté dispuesto a pagar por ellas, sea oro, hierro, criptodivisas... De hecho, ése es el mecanismo usado para determinar su precio: aquél al que se realizó la última transacción.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# el juli: La MANIPULACIÓN puede existir a efectos de cotización mientras dure la "patada adelante" o el Sistema considere que ya vamos bien así... Eso NO quita para que la Historia nos diga que la MANIPULACIÓN en los MPs deja de existir cuando se derrumban las "rejas" en las que se sustenta.

De todas formas, el juli, hay algo que la MANIPULACIÓN no puede hacer y que se conoce como PODER ADQUISITIVO... Yo puedo comprar casi lo mismo con el mismo Oro ahora que hace miles de años. Debemos entender que el Oro NO es para hacerse "rico" sino para protegernos de los diferentes escenarios que se puedan dar: financieros, económicos, políticos, sociales, etc., etc.

# cusbe11: Una cosa es "VALOR" y otra "precio"... Éste último es muy subjetivo, pero aquello que tiene valor intrínseco y perdurable en el tiempo merece otra consideración, al menos desde mí modesto punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # cusbe11: Una cosa es "VALOR" y otra "precio"... Éste último es muy subjetivo, pero aquello que tiene valor intrínseco y perdurable en el tiempo merece otra consideración, al menos desde mí modesto punto de vista.



Tal y como yo lo veo, el valor es subjetivo, y el precio no es más que una medida de ese valor usando una unidad de medida "estándar" como es una divisa. Una botella de agua no tiene el mismo valor en el centro de Barcelona que en el desierto de Atacama. E incluso en el desierto de Atacama, el valor de esa botella no será el mismo si sólo hay un comprador en 100 km a la redonda y se está muriendo de sed o si ya tiene agua. Y la medida de ese valor, el precio, variará dependiendo de dicha valoración subjetiva.


----------



## asqueado (9 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Ja,ja,ja... "valor" y "precio"... ambas cosas parecen decir lo mismo, pero son muy diferentes.
> 
> Veamos, hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1282,28 y la Plata en los $17,383... Y tiene su "historia" el "meneo" que le metieron ayer a ambos MPs. Empezaron a "saco" a las 15:00 horas aproximadamente con la Plata y siguieron con el mismo "plan" en el Oro a las 15:25 horas aproximadamente. Evidentemente, pusieron un auténtico "PASTIZAL".
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, los que tenemos ya cierta "edad" y hablamos sobre los MP lo hacemos con alguna experiencia de lo que hemos visto a lo largo de nuestra vida. Desde que tengo uso de razon y me encontre una moneda de un duro de Alfonso XII de plata ( que me dijo mi padre ) cuando me llevo la primera vez a la playa y jugaba con la arena y comence a tener medios economicos para comprar plata y oro, nunca, nunca, he mirado la cotizacion de los mismos, como no tenia intencion de vender mientras no me hiciera falta, desde siempre lo he hecho como un refugio a posibles epocas de vacas flacas y mas cuando mi abuela me contaba imnumerables hechos de lo que sucedio durante y despues de lo acontecido en el 36. Nunca he intentado convencer a nadie de nada, pero hace pocos años algunos "listos" compraron gran cantidad de monedas creyendo que iban hacer negocio redondo, que equivocados estaban. Hay que saber comprar en el momento oportuno y con el fiat que no tengas necesidad de usar, como un fondo perdido a varias decadas, con la sorpresa que despues te encontraras ALGO, no como las inversiones de Afinsa (sellos), preferentes, etc. etc.
Entre los años 60 y 70 se compro muchas joyas de oro, sobre todo la clase media que a final de mes podia permitirse el lujo de comprarse algun collar, pulsera, anillo, etc. y gracias a ello ahora con la crisis muchos de ellos han podido ayudar a sus hijos o pagar recibos, con cosas tangibles que han podido vender.
Cada vez que puedo realizo alguna que otra adquisicion por eso del gusanillo, y cuando pasan por el taller y las tengo en mi mano, me satisface y comprendo que es mejor tener estas cosas, que no papelitos de colores, por cierto la plata cada vez se usa mas en la industria. :fiufiu:

un abrazo y cuidate :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2017)

Hola, cusbe11: Es una forma de verlo o "interpretarlo"... Yo me quedo con la mía y que a MÍ me convence más. A fin de cuentas, un mismo tema NO tiene porqué parecernos igual a todos los que andamos por aquí y, precisamente, esas "divergencias" -que a veces NO son tantas- son las que le dan "valor" añadido a este hilo.

Por cierto, ya que citas el Desierto, yo me voy a "perder" dentro de poco por uno y sería bastante gilipollas si no llevará agua, es decir que en toda "previsión" entra o debiera entrar lo que se considera "valor" y/o "precio". Te aseguro que allí el "valor" lo determinan "otras" cosas y claro desconozco si tú tienes experiencia a este respecto y en qué medida, pero vamos tampoco es algo que me interese. Es un simple comentario.

Y aprovecho para deciros que me voy a tomar algo más de una semana de "relax" en cuanto a mis actividades cotidianas, así que estaré ausente del hilo durante ese período de tiempo. Sin embargo, estoy seguro de que me encontraré con el MISMO nivel de calidad e interés que existe en este pequeño "Oasis" de "entendimiento"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El valor del oro no lo da su demanda .



Lo da el cruce de la oferta y la demanda.



clapham2 dijo:


> La demanda de bitcoin es mucho mayor que la demanda de oro , pero vale mas 1 bitcoin que 1 onza de oro ? NO ...



¿No? ¿Por qué no? ¿O por qué sí? Demuéstramelo de forma contrastable, irrefutable y objetiva. Porque en estos foros hay hilos de Bitcoin en los que muchos de sus participantes dicen que Bitcoin es muy valioso y el oro es una piedra amarilla. Y son capaces de argumentarlo.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ningun Banco Central atesora bitcoins .
> Por que ? Porque el bitcoin no tiene valor intrinseco . El valor intrinseco de un bitcoin es cero ...



Ningún banco central atesora hierro, ni trigo, ni gas natural. ¿Eso quiere decir que estas materias primas carezcan de valor? ¿Una información tiene "valor intrínseco"? Para una tribu salvaje en medio del Amazonas, la fórmula de la Coca-Cola probablemente no tendrá ningún valor. Pero en otras manos, dicha información es enormemente valiosa. El tiempo que va a hacer mañana, para la mayoría de la gente tiene poco valor. Pero si vas a escalar un pico peligroso, esa información tendrá muchísimo valor.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ningun Banco Central atesora hierro , ni trigo , ni gas natural porque
> 
> A) esas cosas que mencionas son commodities y tienen valor de uso
> El hierro se usa en fabricar cabillas , acero , maquinaria ...
> ...



Esas son razones por las que los bancos centrales no atesoran esas materias primas, pero no tiene nada que ver con que las mismas tengan o no valor. Por lo tanto, tu frase afirmando que los Bitcoins no tienen valor porque ningún banco central los atesora, carece de fundamento, ya que los bancos centrales no atesoran casi ninguna otra materia prima aparte de oro, y sin embargo todas ellas tienen valor.

En otras palabras, el hecho de que un banco central (no) atesore X, no es condición ni necesaria ni suficiente para que X tenga valor (o no).



clapham2 dijo:


> Todos los paises tienen reservas estrategicas de petroleo , no tienen reservas estrategicas de bitcoins .
> Porque el mundo sin bitcoins puede funcionar , pero sin petroleo , hierro ,plata , aluminio , trigo o incluso cafe ...pues no .



El mundo también puede funcionar sin Coca-Cola, y sin embargo tiene valor. El mundo también puede funcionar (en su inmensa mayoría) sin saber el tiempo que va a hacer mañana, y sin embargo es una información que tiene valor.


----------



## cusbe11 (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> EL bitcoin no tiene valor de uso ni tampoco tiene singularidad.
> No es singular porque lo mismo que hace la blockchain de bitcoin lo puede hacer la blockcahin de litecoin o la blockchain de dash o la blockchain de ark
> Y tampoco tiene valor de uso porque nadie lo usa



Si no es singular, ¿por qué no todas las criptodivisas valen lo mismo? Y si no tiene valor de uso, ¿cómo llamarías a eso que hace la blockchain de Bitcoin que también hace la blockchain del resto de criptodivisas y por lo que, según dices, no es singular? ¿O lo hace pero no lo hace? ¿Se usa pero no se usa?

Imaginemos que a partir de ahora la gente empezase a usar Bitcoin de forma masiva para otros usos aparte de especular, ¿en ese escenario Bitcoin tendría valor cuando antes no lo tenía? ¿No quedamos que existía un "valor intrínseco"? No me negarás que el dinero fiat se use de forma masiva, ¿el dinero fiat tiene valor intrínseco, dado que tiene "valor de uso"?

Si me voy a los hilos de Bitcoin y les expongo tus argumentos sobre el valor intrínseco del oro, ¿dejarán de repetir (y argumentar) que el oro es una piedra amarilla? ¿Les convenceré sobre el valor? ¿O acaso el valor del oro no es algo objetivo, contrastable e irrefutable?

Insisto, ¿cuál es el valor intrínseco de la fórmula de la Coca-Cola? ¿O no tiene valor intrínseco? ¿Cuál es el valor intrínseco de una predicción meteorológica precisa? ¿O no tiene valor intrínseco? Lo digo porque ambas cosas mueven millones, así que a ver si vamos a tener que decirle a toda la gente involucrada que lo que hacen no tiene valor intrínseco.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2017)

Yo he usado BTC para cosas diferentes a especular. 

Es un medio de pago junto con otras altcoins muy eficaz, y rápido...y posiblemente se implemente a nivel mundial por un motivo sencillo:

1BTC=1BTC

no hay que andar haciendo cábalas de cuantos € es, cuantos $ es cuantos yenes, libras...bueno ahora mismo sí lo hacemos, pero en un futuro, si logra su objetivo, la gente dirá:

Tengo un coche que me ha costado 0,57BTC, y será así en Japón , e la India o en Uruguay...

Así como hace años os dije que una hora de trabajo de un técnico no se valoraba igual en un punto del globo que en otro, también os digo que si BTC se implementa como medio de pago de masas (donde digo BTC vale para cualquier otra que lo logre), este handicap acabará desapareciendo, y un dentista cobrará aproximadamente lo mismo por un implante en Venecia que en Bogotá.

¿Cuándo pasará?

Pues probablemente, si es que llega a pasar algún día, ese día está lejano (décadas)

El problema del largo plazo y la tecnología, todos sabemos cual es, y es evidente:

Cuando algo logra llegar arriba, es desbancado por algo mejor...una televisión mejor, un coche mejor, un teléfono mejor, un sistema operativo mejor...

¿pasará eso con BTC?

Personalmente, es mi gran duda, y ahí ya no podemos hacer nada.

Creo en la idea, en su planteamiento, y en su teoría...pero también el comunismo es cojonudo sobre el papel, o los diez mandamientos...pero a la hora de ponerlo en práctica, hay cosas que terminan por no cuajar.

Siempre lo he dicho, y el tiempo me quitará la razón si evolucionamos de modo coherente a nuestra especie...los metales preciosos no tienen nada que ver con BTC, son modelos de gestión del patrimonio muy diferentes, pero sigo creyendo que el oro, no pasará nunca de moda (tendrá mejores o peores épocas)...sin embargo cryptoland no sé si está aquí para quedarse.

Evidentemente, quizá valga la pena tener unos cuantos boletos...yo los tengo...pero de momento, los considero solo como eso "boletos" con sorteo a largo plazo.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## racional (9 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Os quería hacer una pregunta a los expertos del lugar.
> 
> Siempre decís que el precio del oro está manipulado y que debería valer mucho más. Mi pregunta es: ¿qué os hace pensar que no va a seguir estando manipulado _per seculam seculorum_?



Se supone que hasta que haya escased de oro, pero esa escased parece que no llega nunca...


----------



## Orooo (9 Jun 2017)

Joder clapham, cuando hablas sin trolleos pareces una enciclopedia abierta.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2017)

paketazo, agradecerte el tono de todos tus comentarios y, en particular, este último.

Agradecerte porque se siente que hablas desde el corazón. Por decirlo de otra manera: no tratas de dártelas sino que tratas de contarte tal y como eres y piensas (un lujo para los que te leemos). Gracias. Todo lo contrario del hedonismo de Clapham2 y de, probablemente, también, frisch.


Yo que no entiendo nada de la parte técnica del bitcoin pero que sí entiendo qué es lo que trata de transmitir la filosofía del mismo, he de decirte (disculpa el gongorismo), que la cosa me acojona.

¡Eso no es trigo limpio!

La guita, tenga el color que tenga nunca ha sido ni será ¡Trigo limpio! y el bitcoin, aunque se presente como un medio de pago, es mentira porque que yo sepa, a fecha de hoy, el bitcoin es especulación, no medio de pago -éste es simbólico si nos atenemos a la masa "monetaria" que mueve el cotarro-, especulación que lo mismo hoy vale 55.000 millones de € como 7.000 millones + 1€, al igual que el Popular, en realidad no deja de ser un invento para blanquear guita, además de empezar a acostumbrar al personal borreguil que se acabó el dinero físico, los cajeros, el euro diez céntimos que se paga buscando las monedas en el monedero en la panadería del barrio por la barra de pan y, todo ello "ad maiorem gloriam" de un sistema finiquitado.

El bitcoin es la muleta, inventada por no se sabe quién (a fecha de hoy las leyendas urbanas al respecto son de lo más variopintas) para, probablemente, acostumbrar al ya aborregado público que lo mejor es entregarse en los brazos del Poder Salvador.

La única manera de darle la vuelta a esta siniestra operación, es dándose la vuelta a uno mismo.

José Hierro, poeta español nacido en 1922 y fallecido en el 2002 escribió:

"Tarde se aprende lo sencillo".


----------



## racional (10 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Yo que no entiendo nada de la parte técnica del bitcoin pero que sí entiendo qué es lo que trata de transmitir la filosofía del mismo, he de decirte (disculpa el gongorismo), que la cosa me acojona.
> 
> ¡Eso no es trigo limpio!



Y el sistema financiero si, no? precisamente las cryptomonedas son el verdadero capitalismo, el verdadero mercado libre, sin opacidades, ni manipuladores, ni interventores. No como el mercado del oro que no es libre y todos sabemos que esta manipulado a su antojo. Ni como la bolsa como hemos visto con las acciones del Popular. Por eso las cryptomonedas estan subiendo tanto, porque la gente se esta dando cuenta que es el unico mercado libre de verdad. Siguiente paso, que aparezca un mercado de valores en cryptos, para que las empresas empiezen a usarlo y dejar de usar el tradicional manipulado. Esto es una revolución en marcha y algunos no os enterais de nada.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> Y el sistema financiero si, no? precisamente las cryptomonedas son el verdadero capitalismo, el verdadero mercado libre, sin opacidades, ni manipuladores, ni interventores. No como el mercado del oro que no es libre y todos sabemos que esta manipulado a su antojo. Ni como la bolsa como hemos visto con las acciones del Popular. Por eso las cryptomonedas estan subiendo tanto, porque la gente se esta dando cuenta que es el unico mercado libre de verdad. Siguiente paso, que aparezca un mercado de valores en cryptos, para que las empresas empiezen a usarlo y dejar de usar el tradicional manipulado. Esto es una revolución en marcha y algunos no os enterais de nada.



No te lo tomes a mal Racional pero leyendo tu comentario sólo se me ocurre que escuches repetidas veces la canción de Nino Bravo: Libreeeeeee como el vientoooooo; y, mientras escuchas a Nino Bravo, te hagas la siguiente pregunta, así, como hipótesis, una duda trascendental, algo que te planteas para saber si tienes razón en tus planteamientos o, quizás, por qué no, te equivocas: ¿Podría ser que un sistema absolutamente opaco para el común de los mortales, que requiere para los más atrevidos, tener un ordenador, una llave usb donde guardar la clave del puto (perdón) bitcoin que ha comprado (por cierto, utilizando moneda FIAT - dato importante, a tener en cuenta, para entender la mentira del producto)? ¿Podría ser que ese bitcoin suponiera la libertad del mercado capitalista?

Pues va a ser que no (por definición).

En fin, yo me pongo en ese lugar y a continuación de escuchar a Nino Bravo, escucho religiosamente las sonatas de Bach para cello y así, reconciliarme con lo que yo entiendo que es la sensatez.

Bitcoin es mentira (al igual que el FIAT) porque es un apunte digital que depende de un ordenador, de un artilugio que se conecta a una red, tan virtual como la Virgen de Fátima (por explicarnos). De hecho no entiendo cómo la gente cree en el bitcoin y no consigue creer en Fátima.

Sólo cabe una explicación (en ambos casos): la especulación con el peculio del que se dispone.

Point à la ligne.

Un abrazo, contertulio.


----------



## cusbe11 (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *El BTC no es singular . Es como el cantante Raphael . Que a sus 111 anos aun llena Anfiteatros en Miami . Porque es una reliquia ( como Tutankamen )
> y eso tiene su morbo . El btc se ha convertido en un intermediario entre el dinero fiat y los criptotulipancillos . Cuando se pueda comprar directamente criptotulipancillos sin pasar por btc su precio caera en picado
> La blockchain es singular . Pero la blockchain del bitcoin no . La singularidad de algo lo da su especificidad .
> Un telefono movil es singular porque es movil . La marca ( samsung , motorola , bitcoin , litecoin , ark , ethereum ) es lo de menos
> ...



Si una sustancia tiene una característica intrínseca y no subjetiva, por definición, esa característica debe ser contrastable, objetiva e irrefutable. Por algo es intrínseca y no subjetiva.

Sin embargo, tus argumentos se reducen a decir que el oro tiene valor intrínseco porque cuesta mucho extraerlo. Esto no sólo se corresponde con determinadas ideas económicas que históricamente han fracasado hasta la extenuación, sino que además es ridículo a poco que se piense sobre ello, como ya razoné con el ejemplo de la tonelada de hierro con un coste de extracción equivalente a 1 millón de euros y que, por mucho que me empeñe, nadie me comprará por 1 millón de euros porque sólo yo, de manera subjetiva, valoraré como el equivalente a 1 millón de euros.

No has aportado ni un sólo enunciado contrastable, objetivo e irrefutable acerca de la naturaleza intrínseca y no subjetiva del valor del oro. Desde luego, a mí no me has convencido, y si vas con esos argumentos a los hilos de Bitcoin, los que defienden que el oro es una piedra amarilla seguirán pensándolo (haz la prueba, si tienes tiempo). Si te estuvieses refiriendo a una realidad contrastable, objetiva e irrefutable, esto no ocurriría. Por ejemplo, nadie va a negar que el oro es amarillo (lo que sí es contrastable, objetivo e irrefutable). Por lo tanto, no has conseguido demostrar que el oro tenga un valor intrínseco y no subjetivo sino que, a lo sumo, has soltado un argumento de autoridad (por llamarlo de alguna manera) que tenemos que creer a pies juntillas pese a la evidencia histórica y la realidad de los mercados (me refiero al ejemplo de la tonelada de hierro).

No sólo eso, sino que afirmas que el hierro, el trigo y demás, tienen valor, en concreto tienen "valor de uso". Sin embargo, aplicando el mismo razonamiento, el fiat tiene un elevadísimo valor, porque probablemente sea la "sustancia económica" que más se usa a diario. Y el Bitcoin también lo tendría si se usase de forma masiva para fines no meramente especulativos, aunque según tú "eso no ocurrirá jamás". De nuevo, argumento de autoridad que tenemos que creer a pies juntillas.

Vamos, que toda tu argumentación se resume en repetir mantras que los demás tenemos que creer, en defender conceptos que han fracasado en la historia de la economía y en razonamientos circulares que intentan defender una objetividad acerca de la cual no has aportado nada mínimamente objetivo.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Os quería hacer una pregunta a los expertos del lugar.
> 
> Siempre decís que el precio del oro está manipulado y que debería valer mucho más. Mi pregunta es: ¿qué os hace pensar que no va a seguir estando manipulado _per seculam seculorum_?



Es posible...quién tiene el dinero tiene el poder...lo de las elecciones para elegir líder es secundario.

¿Quién decide el precio de la cocaína en la calle?

La oferta y la demanda...si eres el capo que controla una determinada zona muy extensa y quieres subir el precio cortas algo de suministro y listo...si viene competencia a vender por debajo de tus precios y en tu zona te lo cargas.

Esto sería una mafia o banda organizada...perseguido por la ley y penado.

Si ahora haces exactamente lo mismo, pero con el poder económico de tu parte, puedes crear un mercado dónde tu pongas las reglas.

Tendrás a los proveedores comprados, y contendrás la oferta y la demanda a tu gusto...podrás incluso comprar toda la producción e ir drenándola poco a poco en la economía.

El poder económico te otorga más poder...¿Quién decide el precio del petróleo?

Cuando un oligopolio lleva funcionando décadas y obtiene unos rendimientos económicos impresionantes, seguirá funcionando bien...eso sí...con la ley y los estados de su parte.

Si tu mañana tuvieras el suficiente poder económico para comprar toda la producción mundial de oro... o al menos un gran %...a la larga tú fijarías el precio, pues expulsarías del mercado a los actuales competidores arruinándolos a medio plazo.


Ejemplo:

Subasta de merluza...10 barcos con una producción de 100 cajas, y 10 compradores...pero solo uno con poder económico.

Ese uno compra toda la producción hoy...mañana...pasado...expulsa a los otros 9 que no pueden competir con sus precios.

Luego como solo él tiene merluza, la vende a los minoristas al precio que desee con el margen que le apetezca (sin quemarlos)

Cuando solo queda él en la venta de merluza, puede bajar el precio como quiera, pues los otros 9 se los ha cargado y ya no acuden a la venta de merluza dando por echo que él se llevará todo el lote.

Los 10 barcos ahora solo tienen un comprador que dicta los precios...y lo hará a la baja...además al tener toda la producción de merluza...venderá a los minorista al alza. 

Es una explicación de EGB, pero eso extrapolado al oro, y con la ley de su parte, convierte a una mafia manipuladora, en un ente regulador que "encubiertamente" puede manipular el precio al alza o la baja, pues tiene el poder de comprar o vender todos los contratos de futuros que le apetezca.

Circulo cerrado, cuidado con los dedos los que intenten meterse sin el suficiente poder económico como para competir con el creador del mercado.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2017)

Vamos a ver, tal y como lo entiendo. Que se me corrija si lo entiendo mal en parte o en su totalidad.

En el principio el sistema era yo me lo guiso luego yo me lo como.

Lo que producía, fuese recolectando, cazando o cultivando era mi sustento.

Más adelante descubrí que para evitar penurias tenía que ahorrar porque tanto la recolección como la caza como el cultivo, no siempre tenían lugar satisfactoriamente.

Lo ahorrado me permitía seguir comiendo en los momentos en los que mi sistema de producción fallaba por razones ajenas a mi voluntad y que yo no podía controlar.

Bien, llegados a este punto, ocurre un hito que revoluciona el sistema de manera irreversible.

Los espabilados, los listos, los vividores se apropian de ese ahorro mío y le dan un valor. Valor fijado por ellos. Al principio bajo forma de cobre, plata y oro. Más adelante, papeles al portador canjeables por cobre, plata y oro. Más adelante canjeables por nada. Más adelante no sólo no canjeables sino confiscables. Más adelante ... el ahorro se vuelve un instrumento de especulación - mi definición de especulación es que el que maneja el ahorro de los demás no lo necesita para comer (como lo necesita el recolector, el cazador y el cultivador) sino que lo utiliza para crear más valor virtual con la esperanza de que en un momento dado lo pueda transformar en "dinero" contante y sonante para comprarse, por ejemplo, un loft en Kensington. Av., London.


Bien, hemos llegado al punto crucial del sistema (ya corrupto).

Mi ahorro ya no es sólo mi ahorro, en tanto y cuanto producto financiero, sino que me mi ahorro ha dado lugar a nuevos productos financieros que son del ámbito virtual.

Por ejemplo, sobre mi ahorro, se crea (de la nada), el producto financiero que cotiza sobre la posibilidad de que yo continúe ahorrando, y eso se vende y se compra. Pero la cosa no acaba ahí, no. El sistema (el de los espabilados) crea a su vez el producto financiero que estipula que se puede apostar a la contraria, es decir, que se apuesta que yo no voy a poder ahorrar, luego no aporto al sistema y monta un producto super virtual que apuesta por que mi ahorro no tenga lugar.

Alucinante, alucinante porque en nuestro sistema ese producto, el último que he citado, también consigue "dinero" contante y sonante.

______________________________________

Volviendo al principio y a los principios.

Yo sólo quería vivir de mi recolección, de mi caza o de mi cultivo.

Y, entendiendo que hay años flacos y años abundantes, decidí ahorrar.
_________________________________________

La putada (perdón) es que el propietario de mi ahorro no fui yo sino ... el banco.

¿Por qué?


----------



## cusbe11 (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *El oro es un elemento químico de número atómico 79, que está ubicado en el grupo 11 de la tabla periódica. Es un metal precioso blando de color amarillo. Su símbolo es Au (del latín aurum, 'brillante amanecer'). Es un metal de transición blando, brillante, amarillo, pesado, maleable y dúctil.
> *



Exacto, todas esas son propiedades intrínsecas y objetivas. Pero ninguna de ellas es el valor.



clapham2 dijo:


> *EXACTO . La razon por la que 1 onza de oro vale 1260 $ y una Tonelada de hierro 70 $ es porque objetivamente esos son sus costes de produccion*



Y luego dices...



clapham2 dijo:


> *El clapham no repite mantras .*



Pues vale.

Que sí, hombre, que el valor de las cosas es lo que cuesta producirlas. La demanda ya si eso la dejamos para otro día. Una botella de agua en el desierto vale lo mismo que una botella de agua en el centro de Barcelona. Una botella de agua vale lo mismo para alguien que se está muriendo de sed que para alguien que lleva encima una garrafa de 10 litros. Un producto tiene valor porque se ha utilizado un trabajo en fabricarlo. La historia está plagada de dictadores colectivistas que hacían (y hacen) políticas económicas basándose en principios similares.

Sobre Bitcoin, vete a contar tus verdades objetivas a los hilos que hay abiertos en estos foros sobre el asunto, ya verás lo que te dicen. Y, de paso, cuéntales tu verdad objetiva sobre el valor intrínseco del oro :bla:


----------



## amador (10 Jun 2017)

Hola paketazo.

Muy interesantes tus comentarios como siempre.

Te quería preguntar que tal están funcionando las altcoins para pagos.

¿Se usan con la misma facilidad que el Bitcoin o están todavía en mantillas?

¿Hay alguna que destaque y que veas con una proyección similar al Bitcoin?

Gracias

Saludos



paketazo dijo:


> Yo he usado BTC para cosas diferentes a especular.
> 
> Es un medio de pago junto con otras altcoins muy eficaz, y rápido...y posiblemente se implemente a nivel mundial por un motivo sencillo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Raro que la plata no pegue un subidón tela...*Clapham* ha comprado 1000$ que tenía en cryptoland...
> 
> Fuera coñas, creo que esta vez podría ser la buena, lleva muchos meses en lateral alcista, lento pero "seguro"...los mercados empiezan así las ondas, con "aburrimiento" y pocas ganas, pero cuando uno se da cuenta ya lleva un 25% de subida y parece que no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos, y un saludo.



Yo posteo de vez en cuando predicciones que no se cumplen. Tengo una página llena de ellas. 

Ahí va una sobre la plata de hac dos años

The Case For $5,000 Silver - Yes, $5,000 Silver - munKNEE dot.com

Y aquí seguimos, esperando 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola paketazo.
> 
> Muy interesantes tus comentarios como siempre.
> 
> ...



Se usan del mismo modo que BTC...dónde sean aceptadas.

Ethereum destaca por su nuevo concepto de ser creadora de sus propios mercados, con lo que su moneda Ethers se usarán para crear y desarrollar esos mercados...sería como el que da energía al sistema...como la electricidad para tu negocio...pero centralizado...para mi, eso es una desventaja.le

Dash, LTC...son clones de BTC más rápidos, y con otras ventajas comparativas, como menores costos de transacción, escalabilidad, 

Ripple y su red van en llamas, pero está muy orientado al apoyo del sistema bancario, y ellos mismos lo patrocinan...

...

hay mucha variedad, pero, entender lo que esconde detrás cada proyecto te llevará semanas, y incluso ni así, lo terminarás entendiendo.

Yo personalmente ya lo he dicho públicamente muchas veces, solo tengo BTC y Dash, del resto solo algo testimonial...simplemente por que me funcionan...quizá mañana ya no.

Un saludo.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jun 2017)

Hola,

lo que os comentaba el otro dia, con el bloqueo logistico (mar y tierra) a Qatar, suministros de comida por aire de forma inmediata, y por mar desde Iran

As Saudi Arabia, UAE Cut Ties With Qatar, Iran Sends Five Planes Filled With Food Supplies - Indiatimes.com

Cada dia lo tengo mas claro: el gas es la principal razon. Lo del terrorismo y Al Jazeera son justificaciones, pero detras esta la independencia economica de Qatar por el gas y el flujo de sus exportaciones hacia... Asia... y poco a sus hermanos del Golfo... de hecho el gasoducto Dolphin ha funcionado al 50%-65% de su capacidad... Qatar esta postponiendo acuerdos de desarrollo y bombeo de gas a sus vecinos...

Por otro lado, el impacto de la restriccion de buques en Fujairah se ha estimado en un 10% en el negocio del bunkering (FYI). Por otro lado la capacidad ha subido un 11% en la ultima semana en Fujairah, posiblemente por la creciente inestabilidad en la region

Saludos


----------



## prudente2 (12 Jun 2017)

Un activo bueno, bonito y barato para salvarse del estallido de la próxima burbuja. Noticias de Mercados

No son pocos los gurús que recurrentemente vienen avisando sobre el alto riesgo que existe. En paralelo a las inyecciones de dinero y dinero en los mercados han ido multiplicándose los mensajes de alarma sobre posibles burbujas que unas políticas monetarias expansivas sin precedentes por parte de los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han generado. El problema es que nadie sabe dónde y cuándo va a estallar la primera de ellas.
El último en alertar de nuevo de esta situación ha sido Bill Gross. El rey de la renta fija advirtió la semana pasada que los mercados de EEUU se encuentran en sus niveles de riesgo más altos desde antes de la crisis financiera de 2008. "En lugar de comprar bajo y vender caro, están comprando caro y cruzando los dedos", aseguró. Y lo cierto es que aunque todo el mundo está esperando un pinchazo tarde o temprano, el dinero sigue entrando a todos los activos sin distinguir más o menos riesgo.


Cómo explotará la burbuja de los bonos europeos
VÍCTOR ALVARGONZÁLEZ
He recomendado vender por prudencia, ante lo surrealista de las cifras y por miedo a los políticos europeos. Y porque soy de los que prefiere que el último euro lo gane otro
Tal es así que el Dow Jones de Industriales está negociándose en máximos de todos los tiempos y el Nasadq y el S&P 500 se encuentran en niveles similares. En este punto, la pregunta es indiscutible, "¿están soportados esos precios por los fundamentales o están levitando gracias al dinero fácil", se pregunta en Seeking Alpha Jason Hamlin, trader "contrarian" de materias primas. "El dinero fácil y las deudas masivas, gracias a la Reserva Federal y a la banca de reserva, ha provocado sobrevaloraciones y burbujas como los precios de la renta variable, los bonos y el ladrillo", afirma el experto. Sin embargo, "los precios del oro y la plata han sufrido reveses" continúa. Así que "espere rebotes", concluye.
[Los QEs y los tipos negativos han mutado en algo destructivo]
No obstante, cabe destacar que en un mercado tan manipulado como el actual, las leyes tradicionales a las que respondían los activos han saltado por los aires. El oro, un activo tradicionalmente considerado refugio, acumula una subida en el año del 12%, mientras que el Dow Jones avanza un 7,5% y el S&P 500 un 8,7%. "Hay tanto dinero en el mercado que el oro se ha convertido en una alternativa más de inversión", aseguran a Cotizalia fuentes del mercado. "En un mundo como el actual, en el que solo el primero que detecte el inminente pinchazo de la madre de todas las burbujas se va a salvar, sólo el oro puede sobrevivir", afirman.
Y eso es porque el oro físico -caso distinto es el oro papel, en el que muchos ETFs que invierten en oro lo hacen con apalancamientos de hasta 100 a 1 son tener el oro físico comp contrapartida- "es el único bien cuyo valor ha trascendido a lo largo de la humanidad", explica a Cotizalia Gabriel Ruiz Ramirez, presidente de la Sociedad Española de Metales de Inversión. "Todas las civilizaciones han adorado el oro y el oro es el único bien que nos trascenderá", asegura.
Las potencias aumentan sus reservas de oro
En este escenario, las grandes potencias del mundo ya están llevando a cabo sus estrategias. Así, mientras Alemania ha repatriado sus reservas de oro, Rusia y China vienen incrementando sus reservas en los últimos años en un movimiento que desde la Sociedad interpretan como un intento de desvincularse del dólar en la expectativa de que la divisa estadounidense sufra una importante devaluación en los próximos años. De hecho, el oro es el único activo que ayuda a compensar las posibles pérdidas en el caso de las fluctuaciones del billete verde.
Evolución precio del oro (Bloomberg)
Evolución precio del oro (Bloomberg)
En este contexto, fuentes del mercado consultadas por Cotizalia, defienden la necesidad de tener exposición al oro en las carteras, ya sea físico o a través de acciones de las compañías mineras, que son las propietarias del oro físico y las que mejor paradas van a salir cuando caigan las bolsas. Y es que son muchos los puntos calientes que pueden desencadenar la próxima crisis. Desde una guerra, hasta el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria en China o Canadá, el sistema bancario italiano, los techos de deuda, el colapso del crédito en China o que este país "anuncie la verdad sobre sus reservas reales del metal precioso por excelencia", afirma Hamlin.

Según el experto, otra evidencia de que el precio del oro y de las materias primas se encuentra muy bajo en comparación con las acciones es que desde 1971, el Goldman Sachs Commodity Index en relación con el S&P 500 tiene de media un 4,1, y en estos momentos se sitúa en 1, niveles similares a los mínimos del oro de 1971 y de 1999.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 10:16 ----------

Estoy pensando en comprar acciones de alguna extractora de oro, ¿Cuál o cuáles me recomendáis?
Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (12 Jun 2017)

Corto análisis del resultado de la primera vuelta de las elecciones en Las Galias.

Nadie se esperaba que Macron barriese de la manera que ha barrido.

Sin embargo, ha barrido con una abstención del 51 y pico %. Desde 1958 nunca hubo en el país de Luis XIV tan alto índice de abstención.

Como sabéis yo soy anti participar en la mascarada de lo que se denomina "elecciones democráticas", no porque sea antisistema, sino porque no me creo que lo que ellos denominan "democracia" lo sea. Lleva el nombre, tiene el "sabor" pero no lo es (se puede estar en contra del sistema y defender la democracia, batalla (casi) perdida, lo sé).

Bien ¿qué significa que Macron haya barrido en la primera vuelta de las elecciones legislativas?

En primer lugar significa, que todos los politicastros del partido socialista y de las diversas variantes de la derecha gabacha (no me refiero al Frente Nacional de Le Pen ellos esperan una nueva oportunidad que nunca llegará), van a tener que buscarse las habas. 

No me quiero ni imaginar la de cambios de chaqueta que va a haber en ese mundillo para buscarse "un pequeño lugar al sol" y seguir viviendo del cuento. Como botón de muestra, y *antes del barrido* en estas elecciones legislativas, el del socialisto Manuel Valls y del "supuestamente razonable" François Bayrou (este último un outsider que se las daba, desde su alcadía de Pau, como regenerador de la política en general y, acaba, como ministro de justicia en el gobierno de la Troika, encabezado por Macron ... vamos que nuestro François ha resultado ser lo que son la mayoría de los politicastros, un trepa).

En segundo lugar significa que el momento es crucial en cuanto a lo de la abstención. Si esa abstención no toma cuerpo, esta vez, como una opción *política* razonada y fundamentada, entonces, no sólo ganará Macron, la Troika, y el sistema, sino que se acabó, una vez por todas, la Democracia (con "D" mayúscula).

En tercer lugar, y ya volviendo al territorio que se encuentra hacia abajo de los Pirineos y llega hasta el estrecho de Gibraltar (que es de la Pérfida Albión). Francia está quebrada, por mucho que ellos se cuenten la novela de otra manera y, como está quebrada, los primeros que pagarán el pato son los primeros citados; los segundos los de Italia,aunque estos cuentan con una fuerza quintacolumnista que se llama la Mafia, no la Mafia que nosotros conocemos en España, no, una Mafia que es una verdadera institución, una Mafia que es "per se" un Estado dentro del Estado y casi sin lugar a dudas, sabrán bandearse mejor en el fango que se ha vuelto Europa, Occidente y la madre que la parió. .


*Conclusión*

El próximo sacrificio en el altar de la codicia somos nosotros. Tiempo al tiempo.

Luis XIV no permitirá que se le deje de considerar el Rey Sol.



*Epílogo*

Lo del Banco Popular es un anticipo.

Antes caiga Santander que la BNP o la Société Générale (estando todos ellos ... caídos).


----------



## racional (13 Jun 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> The Case For $5,000 Silver - Yes, $5,000 Silver - munKNEE dot.com
> 
> Y aquí seguimos, esperando



La plata a $5000 imposible, con la gran cantidad de plata que se extrae. Algunos se creyeron el cuento de que era escasa.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> La plata a $5000 imposible, con la gran cantidad de plata que se extrae. Algunos se creyeron el cuento de que era escasa.



Es que me parece una estupidez hablar de plata a 5000 USD.

Yo me conformaría con que se fuera a 90-100 USD. en 8 o 10 años.


----------



## el juli (13 Jun 2017)

Perdonad que sea un pesado.... pero recordad esta palabra: *inflación.*

El enemigo silencioso

Y no os creáis el IPC


----------



## racional (13 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Perdonad que sea un pesado.... pero recordad esta palabra: *inflación.*
> 
> El enemigo silencioso
> 
> Y no os creáis el IPC



La inflación no se donde estará, en el oro no seguro, porque hoy baja.


----------



## prudente2 (13 Jun 2017)

Que aciones de extractoras de oro o plata me recomendáis?

Gracias.


----------



## oinoko (14 Jun 2017)

Hoy toca fiesta,
el IPC americano negativo
La Ínflación de precios al consumo de EE.UU -0,1% frente al pronóstico de 0,1% Por Investing.com

Lo cual aumenta mucho las posibilidades de que la FED no suba tipos esta tarde.
Y si la FED no sube tipos , los MP's subirán entre hoy y mañana lo que han bajado la última semana.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 15:36 ----------




Kovaliov dijo:


> The Case For $5,000 Silver - Yes, $5,000 Silver - munKNEE dot.com
> 
> Y aquí seguimos, esperando
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk



No había tenido tiempo de leerlo, pero es el artículo más absurdo que he leído en mucho tiempo. Viene a decir que como el COMEX está apalancado 250/1 en plata, la plata tiene que multiplicar su valor por 250.

Lo cual es lo mismo que coger dos números al azar y multiplicarlos porque queda bonito el resultado. 

Yo quitaría esa web de los favoritos, no aporta nada útil.

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cusbe11: Es una forma de verlo o "interpretarlo"... Yo me quedo con la mía y que a MÍ me convence más. A fin de cuentas, un mismo tema NO tiene porqué parecernos igual a todos los que andamos por aquí y, precisamente, esas "divergencias" -que a veces NO son tantas- son las que le dan "valor" añadido a este hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, ya que citas el Desierto, yo me voy a "perder" dentro de poco por uno y sería bastante gilipollas si no llevará agua, es decir que en toda "previsión" entra o debiera entrar lo que se considera "valor" y/o "precio". Te aseguro que allí el "valor" lo determinan "otras" cosas y claro desconozco si tú tienes experiencia a este respecto y en qué medida, pero vamos tampoco es algo que me interese. Es un simple comentario.
> 
> ...



He visto en el blog de F. Llinares que vas a participar en el. Me alegro y a ver si explicas donde, si tienes blog propio o como lo vas a instrumentalizar. Saludos y buenas vacaciones.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 18:44 ----------

Ya te he localizado, perdón por la impaciencia.


----------



## frisch (14 Jun 2017)

Yo sigo con mis fuera de tema con el deseo de que a alguien le interese.

En el diario digital publico.es hay un enlace al rifirrafe ente el Albert y Pablo.

Nombran a Dickens, a Albert Camus, a Savater, a Azaña, a Jordi Solé Tura e incluso hablan de yo sé más idiomas que tú ... ¡que esperpento!

Sólo faltaba que fuese citado Karlos Arguiñano.

Escuchando el mix de público.es, el "lector" medio de este país pauperizado en sus meninges, encontrará que el "debate" tiene mucha enjundia. Unos y otros se convencerán más de lo que estaban convencidos, que el uno o el otro han sido unos cracks en sus intervenciones, vamos, algo así como el circo romano pero sin que corra la sangre, y los pauperizados de las meninges, se quedarán satisfechos de que, por fin, en nuestro país las cosas de verdad se cuentan en el hemiciclo.

¡Patético!

Patético porque si Albert Camus se levantará de la tumba volvería a ella sin dudar. Dickens, no entendería por qué se le ha despertado de la suya. Azaña, directamente se pegaría un tiro. Savater volvería a escribir uno de sus "Panfletos contra el Todo" (por cuestiones de royalties -todavía está a tiempo-) y Jordi Solé Tura llamaría por teléfono a Felipe para obtener consejo.

Karlos Arguiñano diría que "rico rico y barato".

Patético porque los dos supuestamente regeneradores de la supuesta política española no dejan de mostrarse como parvularios con "conversaciones" del tipo: "¡Mi padre es policía¡" pues el mío "es bombero".

Y mientras, mientras ... como en la película de Fellini, "E la nave va", la cosa parece que navega pero, en realidad, no deja de ser una representación (hoy en día se llamaría una "performance") de la inevitable debacle.

Mix del diario digital Público:

Público TV - La lluvia de hachazos entre Rivera e Iglesias resumida en dos minutos

Enlace a la wikipedia sobre la película de Fellini: "Y la nave va"

Y la nave va - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

P.D. Patético porque incluso Iglesias ya ha dejado de hablar de la realidad del país. Ahora. empieza a hablar de su realidad virtual. Albert , pues a lo suyo (a ver si consigue plaza en cualquiera de los escenarios), y el del Plasma y el nuevo secretario general de los del Congreso de Suresnes, por el momento a reír de la risa que no ríe, ni sonríe y, a medio plazo, a inquietarse por su futuro.

Porque, hay una verdad que es grande como la catedral de León: los gobernantes los eligen los que mandan y los que mandan, obviamente, no son los que meten el sobre en la urna mortuoria.

Una pena que así sea.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2017)

*FRISCH* he tenido la desgracia esta mañana de estar una media hora delante de la TV escuchando algunos resúmenes de esta pantomima y perdida de tiempo...no suelo mirar la TV media hora ni en todo el mes, pero hice un esfuerzo.

He tenido un sentimiento paralelo al que aportas.

Me he sentido en un desierto vacío de contenido, seco, sin oasis hacia el que caminar.

Por sacar alguna conclusión rápida y personal para quién pueda interesarle, la valoración que saco de lo que he visto, es que daba igual el contenido de lo expuesto, lo importante es que suene bien...que parezca armonioso...adornado como un árbol navideño.

Retórica, evasivas, metáforas para distraer, salidas de escena...y mucha puesta en escena.

No he visto a personas que quieran representar a un país...he visto a personas que pretendían ser el centro de atención, y ganar tiempo o espacio televisivo para, como bien indicas, convencer a los ya convencidos de algo que no existe, ni existirá, si seguimos por estos derroteros.

Lo que me ha dado lo que he visto, es mayor desilusión de la que tenía para el futuro inmediato de este país, y que me deja claro que no puedo decantarme por ninguna de las vertientes sensacionalistas de este penoso chiringuito.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pamarvilla (15 Jun 2017)

Buenas

Lo del debate parlamentario, como suele ocurrir, es todo farfolla de cara a la galería, para sumar adhesiones entre los incondicionales. Penoso pero hoy por hoy este terreno no da mucho más de sí.

Y sobre el dorado metal. Nada de "esconderlo" fuera del país
:no:

La Comisión de Hacienda aprueba una propuesta de Ciudadanos que insta a Hacienda a exigir información sobre los lingotes de oro, obras de arte, joyas y efectivos que los contribuyentes 'esconden' fuera de España.

En la anterior reforma a MontORO se le olvidó, dicho sea en términos "racionales", la quincalla que es el oro.

*El Congreso exige datos de las joyas y el oro de los contribuyentes en el extranjero - lainformacion.com*

Saludos
:


----------



## el juli (15 Jun 2017)

Qué "buenos" los de Ciudadanos.

Como se preocupan porque la picadora de carne que es la Hacienda española siga trabajando a toda máquina

En lugar de ensanchar los espacios de libertad, promovemos el acogotamiento cada vez mayor del personal

Les va a dar datos su p. madre

(y que conste que a mí la noticia no me afecta, pero es simplemente un paso más hacia la dictadura totalitaria)

Lo próximo que pedirá Ciudadanos es eliminar el dinero en efectivo


----------



## xavik (15 Jun 2017)

pamarvilla dijo:


> La Comisión de Hacienda aprueba una propuesta de Ciudadanos que insta a Hacienda a exigir información sobre los lingotes de oro, obras de arte, joyas y efectivos que los contribuyentes 'esconden' fuera de España.



Los ladrones de hoy en día son la ostia, ya ni se esfuerzan en buscar los objetos de valor y quieren que les pongas por escrito dónde están (con un lazo si puede ser y con la puerta abierta).



> ¿Qué son y para qué sirven las Proposiciones no de Ley?
> 
> Las Proposiciones no de Ley (PNL) son propuestas no vinculantes sobre todo tipo de temas que presentan los grupos parlamentarios. En el primer año de legislatura se han presentado 1.600 PNL, desde temas económicos, sanitarios o educativos hasta el IVA de la entrega de plantas vivas, atascos o bombillas.
> 
> ...


----------



## el juli (15 Jun 2017)

Ha dicho Montoro que en la próxima declaración de la renta, habrá una casilla para declarar cualquier implante dental que contenga oro, plata, titanio, o platino iridiado


----------



## paketazo (15 Jun 2017)

OS recuerdo esto que muchos ya sabéis de sobra:

_La Orden Ejecutiva 6102 (en inglés, Executive Order 6102) fue una orden firmada el 5 de abril de 1933 por el presidente de EEUU Franklin D. Roosevelt, que prohibía la acumulación privada de oro amonedado, en bruto, o en certificados por parte de los ciudadanos estadounidenses.


Texto de la Executive Order 6102
Esta norma obligaba a los ciudadanos de Estados Unidos a entregar a la Reserva Federal todo el oro del que dispusieran, ya sea oro en monedas, en bruto, o en certificados; a cambio recibirían 20,67 dólares por cada onza troy (31,1 gramos) entregada. Los infractores de esta norma sufrirían multas de hasta 10.000 dólares o diez años de prisión, o ambas penas en simultáneo. La fecha máxima de entrega era el 1 de mayo de 1933._

Siendo este texto más viejo que todos nostros, solo hay que añadir o mejor dicho, recordar, que un amplio elenco de norteamericanos resguardaron su oro en bóvedas suizas, o en bancos de ese pequeño país.

Años después, las leyes cambiaron, y por lo que recibieron poco más de 20$ los ciudadanos ejemplares, obtuvieron 15 veces eso, los ciudadanos "furtivos"

Hay muchos modos de robar a un ciudadano, unos modos están perseguidos por la ley, y otros respaldados...pero recordad siempre algo: 

*El poder lo da el dinero, luego, ese poder dicta leyes que le entregan vuestro trabajo, libertad...y finalmente vuestra riqueza para poder seguir perpetuándose en el olimpo indefinidamente* 

La impotencia de un ciudadano que se busca las habas en este país, ante semejante montón de impuestos, y la escasa protección social, es dura de asimilar.

¡que hay lugares peores!

evidentemente, pero también mejores...

Solo pido una cosa a nivel económico antes de morir: Que los gobiernos pierdan la soberanía económica, y esta termine en manos del pueblo, que es en primera y última instancia quién genera la riqueza de un país, y por tanto, quien debería tener la potestad sobre la misma.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Solo pido una cosa a nivel económico antes de morir: Que los gobiernos pierdan la soberanía económica, y esta termine en manos del pueblo, que es en primera y última instancia quién genera la riqueza de un país, y por tanto, quien debería tener la potestad sobre la misma.
> 
> Un saludo




Es un brindis al sol paketazo, siento decirlo así.

Por mi edad, conozco de boca de mis padres la Guerra Civil en España, conocí por boca de ellos la segunda guerra mundial, conocí mayo del 68, la invasión de Checoslovaquia por las tropas soviéticas ese mismo año durante el verano. Son recuerdos de la temprana adolescencia pero vívidos en primera persona. Mis hermanas, mayores que yo, estudiantes en Francia, relataban en la familia lo que ocurría en su colegio cuando Daniel Cohn-Bendit y el guapo de Jacques Sauvageot (el primero acabó en la politique politicienne y el segundo trabajando para una multinacional) pretendían que el poder económico estuviese en manos de los que generan la riqueza de un país.

A partir de ahí, en mi recorrido en la historia, he conocido en primera persona, siendo ya una persona adulta, pues todos los acontecimientos que cualquiera que ha vivido los 70, 80, 90, 00, conoce.

¡Brindis al sol!

En mi opinión:

1. Los postulantes al poder político no tratan de cambiar las cosas sino obtener el sillón correspondiente (obviamente lo hacen publicitando que quieren cambiar las cosas).

2. El poder económico lo tienen, no los políticos (son meros ejecutores) sino los que, por ejemplo, cuando Europa traficaba con 40 millones de seres humanos del continente africano (hace apenas ciento y pico de años), cortaban el bacalao.

3. Ese poder económico que mueve todo el cotarro, por supuesto que se las trae al pairo lo que diga el de la mina. A lo sumo, a través de su elegido cargo político, aceptará negociar, a través de algún organizado sindicatillo (estos siempre pegados con Loctite a algún partido político) alguna cosilla que devuelva la sonrisa a los de la mina.

4. Los de la mina (en general y por mayoría) no pretenden cambiar las cosas, sino que desean ser más ricos. Acercarse al estatus de lo que ellos consideran más ricos (sus dueños). Cuando, en realidad, sus dueños no es que sean ricos, sino que, además, mandan.

*Conclusión*

El pueblo no existe como entidad unívoca. El pueblo es, pues como el pueblo en el que vivo yo y en el que vives tú.

Los hay que son majos, los hay que no. Los hay que tratan de hacerse ricos (incluso jodiendo al prójimo), los hay que menos y los hay que no tratan de hacerse ricos sino, simplemente, continuar viviendo (los menos).

No existe el concepto de "EL PUEBLO" excepto cuando los políticos designados por el verdadero poder, zarandean la palabra, se llenan la boca de ella hasta que les sale saliva en las comisuras de sus labios para luego, tragarse al pueblo al igual que su saliva.

*Epílogo*

El poder económico acabará en manos de quien lo produce el día que los individuos se reconozcan como individuos que lo son sólo a través de la existencia del otro. Es decir, en román paladino: cuando el individuo reconozca que para serlo necesita del otro (pero no para joderlo, sino para quererlo).

Obviamente, ni tú ni yo lo veremos.

P.S.

No creas en los colectivos, cree en las personas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Ha dicho Montoro que en la próxima declaración de la renta, habrá una casilla para declarar cualquier implante dental que contenga oro, plata, titanio, o platino iridiado



Perdón, ¿eso es verdad?, o lo dice con ironía por que me veo en una cámara de gas a este paso.


----------



## el juli (16 Jun 2017)

Es broma, pero deles tiempo....


----------



## frisch (16 Jun 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Es broma, pero deles tiempo....



En realidad, lo que escribes no es tan broma, la cámara de gas está funcionando desde 1945 aunque no lleva esa apelación (carece de la denominación de origen que es anterior pero no por ello deja de serla) y sino, que se haga una evaluación seria de la situación de los habitantes del planeta tierra desde esas fechas.

Así, a bote pronto, unos cuantos datos.

Nunca, en la historia del planeta tierra, ha habido tanto recurso, del tipo que sea, de los que existían de tiempos atrás y de los que todos conocemos de sobra que giran en torno a la tecnología y a los avances de la ciencia. Además, nunca en la historia del planeta tierra hubo tanto organismo y organización que se dedique exclusivamente a que el mundo funcione sino bien, sí mejor.

Sin embargo, los datos, los resultados, son una mierda.

A los que se mueren de hambre todos los días, en los países en los que el hambre es endémica, (24.000 según la FAO) se añaden ahora todos los parias de los países occidentales que hace un cuarto de hora vivían y ahora, pues no sólo malviven sino que algunos, no pocos, todos los días, se suicidan, por ejemplo, en España, donde es el primer problema de salud pública .

Es decir, que la cámara de gas sigue funcionando perfectamente, con o sin certificado de denominación de origen.

Este mundo no hay quien lo entienda (o sí). Lo tenemos todo, tenemos las simientes para comer. Yo que tengo una huerta no dejo de maravillarme todos los años que un grano de maíz, pequeño como la cuarta parte de una canica, sembrándola en la tierra, en un par de semanas da lugar a una mata y poco más adelante a mazorcas.

Eso es como para darse con un canto en los dientes y ponerse de rodillas ante tamaño milagro.

Pues no, el personal ni se pone de rodillas, ni se maravilla de la cosa, ni tan siquiera le parece que hay algo que se escapa ... de sus entendederas. No, el personal sigue erre que erre que él es el no va más, el rey del Mambo, cuando, en realidad, su vida pende de un hilo. No se ha enterado de nada que sea lo esencial y, para más INRI, llegado el momento, el hilo se romperá y se irá a criar malvas.

El rey del Mambo, sea el dueño del poder, el intermediario político o el de la mina (estos la gran mayoría) no saben ni lo que es el mambo ni las mazorcas de maíz, aunque ellos crean que sí.

P.S.

Aprovecho que Fernando no está por estos lares para escribir estas cosas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, acabo de llegar de tierras propias de lo que conocemos como "Tercer Mundo", vamos al lado de un Desierto y tengo intención de proseguir con mis estudios unos días más, así que entraré muy de tanto en tanto en este hilo.

Me he fijado en algunos de vuestros comentarios y, la verdad, observo que tenéis bastante desconocimiento sobre lo que se está "preparando" y que de hecho ya hace tiempo que está trazado... Os dejo un documento que merece una atenta lectura por muy largo y tedioso que os pueda parecer:

- https://www.boe.es/doue/2015/141/L00073-00117.pdf

Por cierto, en Alemania la legislación ya va mucho más avanzada... así que aviso a navegantes y continúan cerrando el "círculo".

# frisch: amigo mío, vengo de visitar unos lugares que años después continúan igual que cuando los visité anteriormente y siguen sin progresar en ningún aspecto, especialmente en lo que conocemos como "valores"... NO, contrariamente a los que muchos piensan, en Occidente todavía tenemos unos elevados estándares de "calidad" en la vida y, la verdad, que de esta última experiencia he sacado la conclusión de que es un error creer que el hombre va a cambiar...

Desde luego, convivir con la miseria REAL durante unos días es una experiencia que sirve para sacar sabias conclusiones...

Saludos a todos.

Edito: Me acaba de llegar y os lo enlazo. En línea con lo que he "sugerido"...

- New law to target Bitcoin under “money laundering” enforcement â€“ NaturalNews.com

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2017)

*Los chinos se refugian en oro ante las turbulencias del mercado asiático
El oro vuelve a brillar en China a merced de las turbulencias en los mercados de divisas, inmobiliario y renta variable.*


Los chinos se refugian en oro ante las turbulencias del mercado asiático - Libre Mercado





:fiufiu:


----------



## frisch (17 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> # frisch: amigo mío, vengo de visitar unos lugares que años después continúan igual que cuando los visité anteriormente y siguen sin progresar en ningún aspecto, especialmente en lo que conocemos como "valores"... NO, contrariamente a los que muchos piensan, en Occidente todavía tenemos unos elevados estándares de "calidad" en la vida y, la verdad, que de esta última experiencia he sacado la conclusión de que es un error creer que el hombre va a cambiar...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido de nuevo Fernando.

Como sabes trabajé hace años en un país de África Occidental en cuestiones, digamos que de las de gratis et amore (sin sueldo y pagando yo el viaje de ida y vuelta, lo puntualizo para los demás contertulios) y viviendo y trabajando allí, entendí que el tercer mundo (y el cuarto) lo es por razones necesarias para que el primero siga siéndolo.

No trato de hacer demagogia (no es mi estilo, o eso creo) pero es que todo sistema (fuera del que reconocería a su prójimo como a si mismo) le es necesario que haya un pagano constante para que el sistema funcione. 

Es así.

Yo estoy arriba porque alguien está abajo. Y en el sistema que nos ha tocado vivir, el continente africano negro es preciso que esté abajo.

No hay más narices.

Fíjate que el continente africano negro, además de lo que vivió con lo de la esclavitud, además de todos los programas de ONGes, de la FAO, de Naciones Unidas, de la UNICEF y del sursum corda, sigue siendo el continente africano negro, negro de color negro.

¿Por qué?

Pues porque el sistema necesita que haya un débil y, sobre todo, mantenerlo débil.

Incluso los chinos que invierten, desde hace 20 años en África negra, lo hacen con estas dos premisas:

1. Nosotros lo ponemos todo, sólo requeriremos de la mano de obra barata (los cuadros técnicos medios y superiores los ponemos nosotros)

2. Nosotros no pretendemos cambiar a bien nada, lo que pretendemos es hacer negocio y para (por) ello, ponemos la pasta.


En cuanto a la miseria, sin querer hacerme el listo, la real miseria es la de aquellos que creen tener algo cuando, en realidad, no tienen nada.

La miseria de los que no tienen, ni tuvieron nunca nada, se llama ... el día al día.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bohemian (17 Jun 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> *Los chinos se refugian en oro ante las turbulencias del mercado asiático
> El oro vuelve a brillar en China a merced de las turbulencias en los mercados de divisas, inmobiliario y renta variable.*
> 
> 
> ...



Su mercado de divisias está siendo algo prohibitivo, según he escuchado hoy en noticias económicas que China está echando para atrás a los que compren yuanes desde otros países con lo cuál no quieren que haya demasiada especulación en su contra, como es lógico,pero en cambio tampoco quieren monedas de otros países así que imagino que después de tantos movimientos inexcatos prefieren aferrarse al oro, dadas las circunstancias terrestres, encontraron hace poco aquél hallazgo que en su dia puso Fernando hará un mes o dos. Lo tienen todo bajo control éstos chinos...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: En fin, como sucede casi siempre pues tenemos pequeñas divergencias en cuanto a la definición de las cosas o en la concepción de las mismas, pero vamos NADA importante... Yo he dicho que he convivido unos días con la miseria REAL y eso queda mantenido tal y como yo la entiendo. Bien, he estado más al Norte de ese país donde tú estuvistes mucho tiempo y de forma totalmente altruista. De hecho puedo dar FÉ de ello, ya que te conozco personalmente y sé que eres una persona muy integra. Comento esto porque en este hilo nos salimos de los clásicos "fantasmas" que suelen pulular por la Red.

Bien, con decirte que he visitado lugares que fueron antiguos mercados de esclavos y que existieron hasta el año 1922... Y también he visto fotos de los mismos, así como de aquellos desfavorecidos por la fortuna y que pasaron por aquel trance... Por no entrar en todo el "instrumental" que había en torno a ese "negocio".

Un abrazo de vuelta, amigo.

# Bohemian: China es un MIERDA pinchada en un palo... Anda que no hay tufos ahí y cualquiera que sepa de "números" no puede llamarse a engaño.

Y os dejo un artículo "orero" que me ha parecido interesante. A ver si voy encontrando un poco de tiempo y sigo con mi blog en Rankia que tengo olvidado últimamente por razones obvias.

- WILL GOLD REACH $2.6 MILLION OR JUST $150,000 | Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Pues porque el sistema necesita que haya un débil y, sobre todo, mantenerlo débil.



Conforero me permito el lujo de quedarme con esa frase de tu último texto, solo para preguntarte algo:

¿No es acaso esa la máxima de la propia evolución del universo?

No solo el sistema imita al universo, si no todos nosotros.

Cuando ponemos un arenque en la mesa, cuando sacrificamos a nuestro viejo perro, cuando elegimos comprar en un chino, o simplemente cuando miramos hacia otro lado...

Hace tiempo que me pregunto si la ética o moral humana, es un "error" evolutivo de nuestra especie que nos frena a la hora de avanzar.

¿Y si al lobo le temblara el pulso cuando ha de degollar a un cordero para alimentar a su camada? 

Otro brindis al sol por mi parte, un brindis que me impedirá saber realmente por que creo que lo que siento, es lo que ha de tener sentido.

Buen domingo para todos, que empieza ya.


----------



## cusbe11 (17 Jun 2017)

Siento romper el tono melancólico/filosófico, pero es una realidad que, salvo situaciones políticas "especiales", todos los países pobres están creciendo en promedio, en general bastante más que los ricos. El problema es que parten de muy atrás. Pero vamos, mortalidad infantil, esperanza de vida, alfabetización, etc., todos estos parámetros están mejorando en todo el mundo en desarrollo, en algunos casos a velocidades importantes. Por desgracia, son cambios que llevan décadas y, como acabo de decir, la brecha a cerrar es muy grande en según qué país.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # frisch: En fin, como sucede casi siempre pues tenemos pequeñas divergencias en cuanto a la definición de las cosas o en la concepción de las mismas, pero vamos NADA importante... Yo he dicho que he convivido unos días con la miseria REAL y eso queda mantenido tal y como yo la entiendo. Bien, he estado más al Norte de ese país donde tú estuvistes mucho tiempo y de forma totalmente altruista. De hecho puedo dar FÉ de ello, ya que te conozco personalmente y sé que eres una persona muy integra. Comento esto porque en este hilo nos salimos de los clásicos "fantasmas" que suelen pulular por la Red.
> 
> ...



China siempre ha intentado llevar la batuta de nuestros mercados sesgando todo tipo de información a su manera. ¿Cómo un país tiene un 6,7% de crecimiento económico? Y encima su moneda siempre está en constante devaluación contra otras monedas extranjeras. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Daría para un largo e "improductivo" debate lo que comentas y NO por falta de interés, muy al contrario, perooooo sería tan difícil sacar algo en "limpio" y ya sabes que yo estoy muy cercano a tus postulados. Es tan fácil como decirte que NO creo en NADA que no esté sujeto a las leyes de la Naturaleza y con eso creo que nos entendemos, ¿No?

# cusbe11: Eres un forero al que respeto mucho y, además, suelo leer con interés tus comentarios. Está claro que en algunas cosas vamos a diferir e insisto en que eso da mucho valor añadido a este hilo.

Bien, si bien es cierto lo que comentas, te diré que yo soy un tipo bastante "viajado" y he visto de todo y lo que me queda por ver... Digo esto porque la REALIDAD muchas veces dista de lo que comentas y hay lugares que son importantes sobre el "papel" y NO se observan avances de ningún tipo a pesar de la continúa entrada de divisas. Esto lo comento a modo "orientativo" y en base a mi último viaje a una parte del "Tercer Mundo".

Creo que una cosa es lo que nos "venden" y otra la auténtica REALIDAD de las cosas, personas o situaciones que se viven en buena parte del planeta.

Y ahora voy a ver si encuentro un buen artículo que leí recientemente de Chomsky y que servirá como "complemento" a mi comentario.

Saludos a todos.

Edito: Ahí va el artículo al que hacia referencia: "Ellos entendieron que era más sencillo crear consumidores que someter a esclavos" Chomsky

# Bohemian: Un día de "estos" haré una exposición sobre algunos de los datos económico-financieros de China y la FALACIA que hay en torno a los mismos... Piensa que China publica sus datos sin que NADIE pueda verificar su REALIDAD y conociendo cómo son los chinos...

Saludos.


----------



## cusbe11 (18 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # cusbe11: Eres un forero al que respeto mucho y, además, suelo leer con interés tus comentarios. Está claro que en algunas cosas vamos a diferir e insisto en que eso da mucho valor añadido a este hilo.
> 
> Bien, si bien es cierto lo que comentas, te diré que yo soy un tipo bastante "viajado" y he visto de todo y lo que me queda por ver... Digo esto porque la REALIDAD muchas veces dista de lo que comentas y hay lugares que son importantes sobre el "papel" y NO se observan avances de ningún tipo a pesar de la continúa entrada de divisas. Esto lo comento a modo "orientativo" y en base a mi último viaje a una parte del "Tercer Mundo".
> 
> Creo que una cosa es lo que nos "venden" y otra la auténtica REALIDAD de las cosas, personas o situaciones que se viven en buena parte del planeta.



La cuestión clave es, ¿has hecho una medición objetiva de parámetros de desarrollo (que tú consideres adecuados, no tienen que ser "oficiales") hace 10 ó 20 años y los has comparado con los resultados actuales, o todo se basa en una percepción subjetiva tuya? Y no sólo eso sino que, ¿has repetido ese experimento muchas veces en distintas regiones para obtener una muestra estadísticamente significativa? Si no, no deja de ser una muestra sesgada, o incluso anecdótica, desmejorada por la falible memoria humana.

Yo puedo ir a un país de África, ver niños pequeños muriéndose de hambre y decir "están en la miseria, no se ve el progreso por ningún sitio". Pero si hace 20 años morían X de cada 1000 niños y ahora mueren X/2 de cada mil niños, eso es algo que no vas a ver a simple vista y que, sin embargo, es una mejora incuestionable.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2017)

Hola, cusbe11: NO, no suelo tener una visión subjetiva de las cosas cuando viajo por ahí, ni muchísimo menos...

En mi reciente viaje lo que he CONSTATADO es que todo sigue IGUAL después de bastantes años de no ir por allá... El "desarrollo" sólo lo he visto en zonas periféricas a grandes urbes y cuyo acceso es prohibitivo para los nativos... por una simple cuestión de "pasta", es decir que se ha realizado para extranjeros "pudientes".

Posiblemente, si hacemos una traslación en el tiempo es evidente que ese "progreso" que insinúas está existiendo, pero no es menos cierto que también el mismo se realiza en base a una mano de obra casi "esclavista"...

En fin, cusbe11, es fácil ver las cosas desde la pantalla de un PC o en base a la publicación de unos datos "oficiales" y sobre esto NADIE me puede enseñar absolutamente NADA. Ahora bien, sobre la "otra" REALIDAD, me baso en mis experiencias personales y que a fin de cuentas son las que me valen a nivel personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2017)

Sobre el mundo africano.
He vivido allí casi una década. He viajado sobre todo por el sur de África. He trabajado con locales, he negociado materias primas etc...
Mi sensación es que es un tema cultural y socioeconómico . Nada de lo que pasa en África es un efecto de la práctica europea o americana más de lo que es en España (mercados globales, divisas...). La época colonial hace mucho tiempo que acabó.

Para ilustrar mejor a lo que me refiero. Hace muchos años estaba paseando por las instalaciones portuarias una ciudad de tamaño medio de un país del África suroriental. 
Y resulta que justo fuera, en la mitad de un "sembrado" me encuentro con una excavadora de color amarillo de una marca americana que todos conocemos. Aparece en buen estado, pintada y abandonada.
Pregunto a los locales que que hace allí eso.
La respuesta me deja de piedra. Se trata de un primer envío de maquinaria para un proyecto para asfaltar parte de la ciudad, que durante la época de lluvias se inunda y queda impracticable. Este proyecto estaba financiado por la UE, USA y seguramente por cooperación al desarrollo de la Onu. 
La ingeniería era sueca, la maquinaria americana que era donada (para desgravarse impuestos sobre beneficios), ingenieros franceses iban a desplazarse, jefes de obra y materiales desde la UE. Al país en cuestión le aseguraba 500 puestos de trabajo directos durante el proyecto y 200 para mantenimiento junto con el know how de los jefes de obra sobre el terreno, además de las calles asfaltadas claro. Todo a un precio razonable. Gratis.

Pues al final no salió, al negarse el país en cuestión a que los fondos fueran administrados por el pool de países. Ellos (el gobuerno local) querían administrar. Conclusión: se negaron proyecto en el último momento con parte de la maquinaria ya enviada, que quedó abandonada y con las llaves puestas porque nadie sabía ni como arrancarla.

Esto es África caballeros. No lo que sale en el TD1.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2017)

Hola, Muttley: Pues, has dicho lo MISMO que pretendía hacer yo, pero de forma MUCHO MÁS CLARA...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes contertulios.

Contesto en el mismo mensaje a varios comentarios (paketazo, Fernando, cusbe11) que, una vez más, son comentarios que agradezco porque me hacen pensar, lo cual está muy bien.

Sí, es cierto que la máxima en el universo es: crece el más fuerte y el resto desaparece.

Pero, paketazo, hay una gran diferencia entre una lechuga, un asteroide, una gallina, un perro, un átomo, la corriente eléctrica, las piedras, los algarrobos, los tornillos y el ser humano. La diferencia entre el tornillo y el ser humano es que el tornillo no sabe que lo es y el ser humano, sí. Lo mismo ocurre entre la lechuga y el ser humano. En cualquier caso, sabemos que el ser humano lo sabe.

Entiendo lo que dices, porque entiendo que tu visión del universo es darwinista. No hablo necesariamente de creador o no creador, sino de progresión, de línea ascendente (o descendente o lo que sea) pero, en cualquier caso de algo, que por lo visto, se desarrolla. Es curioso que el "otro" darwinismo, el intelectual asocie su teoría (no deja de ser una teoría) a un desarrollo entendido como progresión hacia adelante e incluso, para los más grillados, a mejor. 

No es la mía.

El ser humano puede cambiar el curso de las cosas porque, precisamente es el único que tiene esa capacidad. La lechuga no. La lechuga a lo sumo puede adaptarse a nuevas situaciones. El ser humano tiene la capacidad inequívoca de poder transformar, así, ipso facto, cualquier cosa, por la sencilla razón de que es consciente de si mismo, y gracias a esa cosa ambigua, ambigua porque a veces es para bien y las más de las veces, para mal, que se llama la Ciencia (es decir la capacidad de reflexionar).

Darwin, paketazo y frisch están de acuerdo en esto.

En lo que difieren es en otro concepto: ¿Existe obligación por parte del ser humano en cuidar de todo lo que le ha sido dado? En mi opinión sí. ¿Lo hace? Bueno pues lo hace sí y no. Lo hace cuando cuando se porta bien y no lo hace cuando se porta mal. Portarse bien es decidir pensando en los demás (incluso en las piedras, ni qué decir, las gallinas), portarse mal, lo contrario.

Cambio de tema.

¡África! Mon Dieu l'Afrique Noire! Por cierto, es curioso que haya una clara diferencia entre la África Negra y la blanca (Marruecos, Argelia, Túnez y Egipto) con una particular salvedad que es la de África del Sur (otro país sin nombre) donde simple y lirondamente, los blancos de ultramar montaron esa cosa que se llamaba apartheid.

Por supuesto que hoy en día, en África Negra, se mueren 10 mil niños menos por deshidratación (por ejemplo) que hace 10 años pero oiga ¿a usted le parece que es de recibo que mientras en Quintanilla de Abajo, pueblo de 557 habitantes, los del pueblo comuniquen entre si, vía whatsapp, y en Asafo, República de Ghana, haya niños que todavía se mueren de deshidratación, mala alimentación y, finalmente, por la desidia del poder intra y extramuros?.

A mi no

¿Lo es porque son de color negro?

No, lo es porque en nuestro "universo" siempre hace falta un pagano, un chivo expiatorio, un alguien a quien endilgarle "nuestra" culpa.

¡Es así!

Si no fuera así, nuestro sistema no funcionaría.


----------



## vpsn (18 Jun 2017)

Muttley dijo:


> Sobre el mundo africano.
> He vivido allí casi una década. He viajado sobre todo por el sur de África. He trabajado con locales, he negociado materias primas etc...
> Mi sensación es que es un tema cultural y socioeconómico . Nada de lo que pasa en África es un efecto de la práctica europea o americana más de lo que es en España (mercados globales, divisas...). La época colonial hace mucho tiempo que acabó.
> 
> ...



sobre esto podria hablar largo y tendido. Los dictadores de estos paises, llamese Sierra Leona o Camboya, lo que quieren es la pasta de las fundaciones, por supuesto les importa una mierda la gente de su pais. 

Las fundaciones tienen un presupuesto que hay que gastar si o si para desarrollo, ya que si este no se gasta el año que viene se reduce, entonces, que hay que hacer: buscar a un pais que acepte tu proyecto antes de que acabe el año fiscal.

Problema, los caciques dictadores conocen esto, asi que lo que hacen es alrargar la negociacion todo lo posible, y al final, la fundacion de la empresa x acabara firmando lo que sea, que basicamente sera un te doy la pasta y tu te la gastas en yates y putas porque no puedo vigilar que estas construyendo el alcantarillado de tu pueblo.

Y asi señores es como funciona el tinglado. Año tras año.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2017)

Muttley dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Pues al final no salió, al negarse el país en cuestión a que los fondos fueran administrados por el pool de países. Ellos (el gobierno local) querían administrar. Conclusión: se negaron proyecto en el último momento con parte de la maquinaria ya enviada, que quedó abandonada y con las llaves puestas porque nadie sabía ni como arrancarla.
> 
> Esto es África caballeros. No lo que sale en el TD1.



Es verdad lo que dices (lo conozco en primera persona) pero yo añadiría una cosa que no dices en tu discurso. Los que reciben la caterpillar están conchabados con los que la regalan para que ésta no funcione.

La caterpillar es una especie de instrumento de inversión para que tanto al donador como al receptor, les salgan las cuentas (obviamente, el receptor no es la gente del país).

Tu argumentación me recuerda, salvando las distancias, a lo que me decía la cónsul general de España en el país africano en el que trabajé.

Es cierto que los europeos traficábamos en el pasado con esclavos negros del Golfo de Guinea, pero también es cierto que los que nos traían los esclavos eran los propios negros.

¡Échale guindas! o cómo limpiarse la conciencia con ácido clorhídrico y seguir jodiéndose la conciencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: Supongo que muchas zonas de África son muy diferentes unas de otras, pero tengo la suerte de haber visto "algo" y también de poseer muchos amigos que han estado viviendo y/o trabajando allí. En lo que a mi respecta, amigo mío, cada vez tengo una opinión más contraria sobre lo que observo por allí y me hace "gracia" cómo se pasan por el "forro" su religión mayoritaria por allí o cuanto menos los "preceptos" contenidos en el p. Corán. Y por allí hay gente que no se diferencia en NADA de un "tornillo" o, por lo menos, no tiene la utilidad que el mismo pueda tener en un momento dado. Lamento tener que decirlo así, pero es la impresión que me he llevado en muchas ocasiones y esta vez no ha sido diferente, así que eso de que "progresan" vamos a dejarlo en el "alero"... Eso SÍ, a casi ninguno les falta el puto móvil.

Respecto al África del Sur, tengo amigos por allí e incluso de cuando existía la ya extinta Rodesia y la opinión mayoritaria es que es uno de los países más peligrosos del continente africano. ¿Culpa del Colonialismo? NO, seamos un poco "objetivos" y reconozcamos que muchas de las matanzas masivas se han producido cuando el hombre blanco pintaba lo que pintaba ya por aquellos lares... Y es que, posiblemente -y es una opinión muy personal-, NO existe una raza más "racista" que la negra...

En fin, "reflexiones" dentro de una charla de amigos y que NO tienen porqué ser compartidas. Simplemente, estamos exponiendo nuestras impresiones y/o vivencias personales. NADA MÁS...

Y, frisch, yo NO soy especialmente "darwinista" y más bien cuestiono dicha "teoría"... que tiene evidentes IMPERFECCIONES, pero claro está que eso tampoco me lleva a lo "otro"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2017)

SIEMPRE es interesante saber lo que hacen las "manos fuertes" y también el porqué... máxime si el "producto" está "demonizado" o eso es lo que "venden" por ahí...

- Why the World

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # frisch: Supongo que muchas zonas de África son muy diferentes unas de otras, pero tengo la suerte de haber visto "algo" y también de poseer muchos amigos que han estado viviendo y/o trabajando allí. En lo que a mi respecta, amigo mío, cada vez tengo una opinión más contraria sobre lo que observo por allí y me hace "gracia" cómo se pasan por el "forro" su religión mayoritaria por allí o cuanto menos los "preceptos" contenidos en el p. Corán. Y por allí hay gente que no se diferencia en NADA de un "tornillo" o, por lo menos, no tiene la utilidad que el mismo pueda tener en un momento dado. Lamento tener que decirlo así, pero es la impresión que me he llevado en muchas ocasiones y esta vez no ha sido diferente, así que eso de que "progresan" vamos a dejarlo en el "alero"... Eso SÍ, a casi ninguno les falta el puto móvil.
> 
> ...



En Sudáfrica el apartheid fue debido a que los blancos eran una minoría, además de que socialmente no eran aceptados por los negros ya que éstos tenían en mente de que los blancos iban a masacrarlos, no fue así, al final son los negros quiénes hicieron un llamamiento en contra de ellos desde que pusieron pie en sus tierras. 

Estás completamente en lo cierto Fernando, yo no he tenido la oportunidad de viajar a ningún lugar de África, pero tampoco quiero jugarme el pellejo ya que los negros no son de fiar, no lo digo con maldad sino por términos históricos.

Lo que no entiendo los progres que van a países africanos con el fin de ayudarlos pero acaban siendo escaldados por éstos y aún siguen creyendo que pueden amaestrarlos.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 12:42 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> SIEMPRE es interesante saber lo que hacen las "manos fuertes" y también el porqué... máxime si el "producto" está "demonizado" o eso es lo que "venden" por ahí...
> 
> - Why the World
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, en el libro de Bernstein se dice que en la época de los principales barones Rothschild éstos tenían en posesión un patrimonio incalculable de oro, según Bernstein decía que consiguió la mitad de las pertenencias de oro a cambio de venderles a la población papel moneda y financiaciones de todo tipo.


----------



## amador (19 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos:

¿Qué evolución le veis al oro y la plata este verano?

Se habló de que si rompía una zona por arriba iba a subir pero no ha roto.

Tampoco lo ha hecho por abajo, a pesar de que ha bajado ligeramente la subida de final de Mayo y principios de Junio.

He mirado comportamientos estacionales en verano, pero acierto a ver uno claro como el de final de año.

Han pasado últimamente acontecimientos excepcionales, como ataques terroristas, el problema de Qatar, etc, pero ninguno parece afectar al oro en ningún sentido, sigue muy lateral. No se si habrá algún acontecimiento que lo reactive, pero no me imagino que puede llegar a ser.

¿ Alguna opinión por ahí ?

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Qué evolución le veis al oro y la plata este verano?
> 
> ...



Opino que cuando algo está tanto tiempo "aletargado" y siendo un activo refugio, es una muy buena señal para sus holders.

Piensa que con bolsa en máximos y tipos en incremento, además de esa "teórica" deflación que nos venden, el oro no solo no ha bajado si no que se ha mantenido lateral e incluso ha escalado algo.

Yo lo sigo viendo como un activo que hace su trabajo la perfección...aprovechad para ir entrando lentamente, pues os aseguro que llegará el día que haya codazos por entrar y entonces ya será un poco tarde para ir con calma.

Pensad que el oro es un activo muy "lento" en sus movimientos...hasta que llega la prisa...es evidente que a las manos fuertes les lleva mucho tiempo acumular las cantidades óptimas de este activo, no es como las acciones u otros activos que cotizan en mercados primarios.

El oro físico, no es fácil de acumular para inversiones multimillonarias...pensad que no tiene nada que ver comprar 10 onzas, que acumular 10 toneladas...por eso vemos gráficas tan tediosas a lo largo del tiempo.

Paciencia, y por lo que a mi respecta, más por menos.

Un saludo.


----------



## corting (19 Jun 2017)

El otro día hablando con un amigo sobre el oro, salió el tema de, ¿Cual seria su precio real si cada contrato fuese igual a una onza? Si no me.equivoco, y si es así corregirme, ahora mismo por cada onza hay 100 o más contratos ¿No?. ¿Alguien sabe cual es la relación para hechar cuentas?


----------



## amador (19 Jun 2017)

Gracias paketazo.

Y el tema de la plata ? La veo my bien de precio.






paketazo dijo:


> Opino que cuando algo está tanto tiempo "aletargado" y siendo un activo refugio, es una muy buena señal para sus holders.
> 
> Piensa que con bolsa en máximos y tipos en incremento, además de esa "teórica" deflación que nos venden, el oro no solo no ha bajado si no que se ha mantenido lateral e incluso ha escalado algo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orooo (19 Jun 2017)

Yo tambien queria preguntarte como ves la plata Paketazo.
Creo que he leido que eres mas bien orero.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Los Rothschild pertenecen a una familia de origen judío alemán y ya empezaron sus "negocios" en la década de 1760... así que ya te puedes imaginar lo que poseen en toda clase de activos, no sólo financieros, sino también económicos, políticos, etc., etc. Esa "familia" está considerada como una integrante más de los llamados "amos del mundo". Quizás, un día me anime y haga un artículo bastante extenso sobre ella, aunque ya hay mucha literatura en relación a la misma.

# corting: La relación que preguntas está en el Oro en 233:1 y en la Plata en 517:1... ¡INCREÍBLE! ¿No? Pues, es así... y no hace mucho que edité un artículo sobre ello en mi blog de Rankia, así que los datos que te proporciono están muy actualizados.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (19 Jun 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Qué evolución le veis al oro y la plata este verano?
> 
> ...



Parecer que se va quedar lateral durante años. Y la plata tiene un pronóstico peor, podria quedarse asi para siempre.


----------



## frisch (19 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> .../...
> ...



Sé que me van a caer chuzos y picas pero el "amo del mundo" no son familias con nombres y apellidos, el amo del mundo es, por simplificarlo: la codicia, y ésa ni tiene nombre ni apellidos.


----------



## amador (19 Jun 2017)

¿Algún dato que apoye tu afirmación?

Hablas de "años". ¿Cuantos? 2 - 10 - 100

No es lo mismo entre 2...10 que 100.

Salu2



racional dijo:


> Parecer que se va quedar lateral durante años. Y la plata tiene un pronóstico peor, podria quedarse asi para siempre.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Sé que me van a caer chuzos y picas pero el "amo del mundo" no son familias con nombres y apellidos, el amo del mundo es, por simplificarlo: la codicia, y ésa ni tiene nombre ni apellidos.



El mundo seguirá aquí incluso cuando ya no tenga amo...mientras...amemos nuestro finito tiempo.

Todo hombre que valore más al "oro" que a su propio tiempo, siempre será un pobre hombre.

*orooo* ciertamente sí, soy más orero, pero no quiere decir nada.

Lo soy por un simple motivo de estrategia de inversión...buscaba un vehículo con la mayor estabilidad posible, y con la seguridad máxima...la plata lo ofrecía, pero su volatilidad era mayor...los que ganen en su día, lo harán bastante más que los oreros. Pero a mi personalmente no me dará envidia, solo me alegraré por ellos.

En cuanto tenga un rato os saco unas líneas.

*fernando* curioso el artículo gráfico de las manos fuertes...todo un recordatorio de la realidad de ese mundo al que nos referimos todos cuando hablamos de economía, pero que muy pocos entenderemos en el fondo.

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## amador (19 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que no es la codicia en sí, sino el deseo de ser considerado "importante", el deseo de ser "admirado y apreciado" (la codicia sería un efecto secundario del proceso).

Lo que pasa que en nuestra sociedad parece que consideramos que el "importante" el "triunfador" es el rico que maneja empresas, capitales y poder.

Luego algunos cuando se cansan de ganar tanto dinero, se dedican a la filantropía, como Bill Gates, o lo intentan (Amancio Ortega :XX::XX.

Salu2




frisch dijo:


> Sé que me van a caer chuzos y picas pero el "amo del mundo" no son familias con nombres y apellidos, el amo del mundo es, por simplificarlo: la codicia, y ésa ni tiene nombre ni apellidos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (20 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # frisch: Supongo que muchas zonas de África son muy diferentes unas de otras, pero tengo la suerte de haber visto "algo" y también de poseer muchos amigos que han estado viviendo y/o trabajando allí. En lo que a mi respecta, amigo mío, cada vez tengo una opinión más contraria sobre lo que observo por allí y me hace "gracia" cómo se pasan por el "forro" su religión mayoritaria por allí o cuanto menos los "preceptos" contenidos en el p. Corán. Y por allí hay gente que no se diferencia en NADA de un "tornillo" o, por lo menos, no tiene la utilidad que el mismo pueda tener en un momento dado. Lamento tener que decirlo así, pero es la impresión que me he llevado en muchas ocasiones y esta vez no ha sido diferente, así que eso de que "progresan" vamos a dejarlo en el "alero"... Eso SÍ, a casi ninguno les falta el puto móvil.
> 
> ...




He estado en Africa, pero no he vivido ni tengo tanta experiencia como vosotros. Pero lo que comentais, es aplicable a Sudamerica y Centroamerica donde si tengo bastante experiencia.

Los paises estan donde estan, por lo que estan. Independientemente de que USA sea "muy malo, malisimo", del "capitalismo de amiguetes" etc, al final, parte de lo que le pasa a cada pais, es culpa del propio pais y de su gente. Y por su puesto, es aplicable a Europa y a España.

Igual que Dios no bajó, señaló a España y le dijo vas a tener 500 años de luchas interenas de nacioncitas y pueblerismo, tampoco bajó y condenó a Africa o Sudamerica a vivir como viven.

Ya estoy un poco harto del buenismo progre europeo de criminalizarnos de todo lo malo que pasa. En las ex colonias españolas de America han tenido 200 años para hacer cosas, y cambiar cosas, y en muchos aspectos, estan peor que antes. Y el rollito de que es culpa del Santander o del BBVA, etc no cuela para cualquiera que haya vivido 2 meses en cualquiera de esos paises.

Me imagino que en Africa, será igual, no?


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> He estado en Africa, pero no he vivido ni tengo tanta experiencia como vosotros. Pero lo que comentais, es aplicable a Sudamerica y Centroamerica donde si tengo bastante experiencia.
> 
> Los paises estan donde estan, por lo que estan. Independientemente de que USA sea "muy malo, malisimo", del "capitalismo de amiguetes" etc, al final, parte de lo que le pasa a cada pais, es culpa del propio pais y de su gente. Y por su puesto, es aplicable a Europa y a España.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el comentario que haces porque plantea lo siguiente:

Toda nación, toda sociedad tiene la capacidad de darle la vuelta a las cosas en lo que le concierne.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo si se considera que toda nación, toda sociedad es libre de escoger lo que le plazca. De hecho, es el discurso predominante incluso por parte de los gobernantes del país sin nombre, lo digo porque es el paradigma del self-made man (aunque luego tengan ese organismo que se llama USAID).

Pero claro, como en todo, todo depende de qué es lo que entiende uno de las palabras y, en este caso, por capacidad de ser libre.

Te voy a dar dos ejemplos que conozco muy bien: uno Venezuela y otro Gana.

Ambos son países que accedieron a la "democracia" muchísimo antes que los países de su continente. Venezuela en 1811 y Gana en 1956.

Sí, estados donde tenían lugar elecciones democráticas.

Pero claro, esto de la democracia hay personas que lo entienden como la panacea para vivir en el mejor de los mundos y, en cierta medida lo es, no hay duda (no cuestiono el sistema democrático, entendido como un sistema en el que se pregunta a la sociedad por quién quiere ser gobernado). Sin embargo, esto de preguntar no siempre significa que la respuesta que se obtenga sea la adecuada. No porque el personal sea imbécil sino porque a quien la pregunta, le da exactamente igual cual sea la respuesta. Hombre, tiene sus preferencias, pero al final del proceso, le da soberanamente igual.

Volviendo a los dos casos que conozco muy bien, ambos son detentores de recursos físicos muy importantes: petróleo, gas, oro, hierro, bauxita, cacao, maderas preciosas, etc. etc.

Mi pregunta es.

¿Manda el que se supone que tiene la capacidad de decidir su propio destino o manda el que detiene los recursos para explotar, en este caso, los recursos naturales que antes he citado?

Mi segunda pregunta.

¿Tiene el detentor de los medios de explotación capacidad de manipular la opinión y la capacidad de decidir su propio destino de los "nacionales"?

A esta pregunta, respondo.

Por supuesto.

¿Por qué?

Pues por la misma regla del tres que en España (es sólo un ejemplo) el que ejecuta las órdenes es el comisionista. No necesariamente manda pero sí ejecuta. Ejecuta para terceros, y estos, no hace falta explicarlo con un dibujo para que se entienda quienes son.

Es decir que el sistema democrático reemplaza al sistema colonial pero, y ojo al dato, el detentor de los medios de explotación sigue siendo el mismo. Ya no dispone de un Palacio de Gobernación en la avenida principal de la capital (le importa un comino, además llegado el momento se ahorra toda una serie de problemas y de rompecabezas) pero es el que sigue mandando, mediante la figura del comisionista.

Yo no entiendo cómo la gente se rasga las vestiduras (hacía arriba o hacia abajo, lo mismo da) cuando se refieren a países que obtuvieron su independencia en el tardío siglo XIX e incluso en el XX.

Vamos a ver.

España es un país, por decirlo claro como el agua de Lanjarón o la del Carmen (aunque está tiene otro sabor), que "obtuvo" su "democracia" tragándose un bocadillo de 40 kilómetros de largo por 60 de ancho, repleto de mortadela que se llamaba "Bocadillo OTAN" (se hacía a la plancha). ¡Una delicia!

Digo OTAN como pudiera decir, en otros casos, OEA, o Chinos, Fernando VII o ex-KGB.

Tanto monta monta tanto.

Si alguien no entiende esto es que desconoce, por ejemplo, el vía crucis que supone en, por ejemplo, en España (no os creáis que allende fronteras es muy distinto, en el fondo) montar una empresa desde cero.

¿Por qué?

¡ Equilicua !

¡ Porque el pastel ya está repartido !

Por hilar la cosa con el hilo en el que escribo.

¿Cree usted de que es libre de comprar oro, metales preciosos?

Pues va a ser que no.

Por una sencilla razón: Usted compra oro cuando le parece que está a buen precio, y de acuerdo con su percepción del riesgo país, UE, mundo o lo que usted quiera.

Pero ¿quién fija el precio del oro?

¿usted?

No.

Ellos.

¿Y quienes son ellos?

Pues, por de pronto los que más oro detentan.

Un abrazo contertulio.

P.S. Cuando digo "usted" no me refiero a ti, me refiero a mí, a todos.


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2017)

amador dijo:


> Yo creo que no es la codicia en sí, sino el deseo de ser considerado "importante", el deseo de ser "admirado y apreciado" (la codicia sería un efecto secundario del proceso).
> 
> Lo que pasa que en nuestra sociedad parece que consideramos que el "importante" el "triunfador" es el rico que maneja empresas, capitales y poder.
> 
> ...




Es posible.

El deseo de ser "importante" vs. la "codicia".

Sin embargo, no es que sean primos hermanos sino que el primero necesita del segundo.


----------



## licancabur (20 Jun 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> He estado en Africa, pero no he vivido ni tengo tanta experiencia como vosotros. Pero lo que comentais, es aplicable a Sudamerica y Centroamerica donde si tengo bastante experiencia.
> 
> Los paises estan donde estan, por lo que estan. Independientemente de que USA sea "muy malo, malisimo", del "capitalismo de amiguetes" etc, al final, parte de lo que le pasa a cada pais, es culpa del propio pais y de su gente. Y por su puesto, es aplicable a Europa y a España.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes.
Creo que no es necesario ir a África. Lo tenemos más cerca. Por ejemplo si os dais un garbeo por Grecia en cualquiera de esas islas que fueron turísticas y que ahora son... digamos campos de concentración de "refugiados" veréis lo mismo que comentáis y peor. En muchos sitios casi todas las ong's están apestadas.



fernando dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Bohemian: Los Rothschild pertenecen a una familia de origen judío alemán y ya empezaron sus "negocios" en la década de 1760... así que ya te puedes imaginar lo que poseen en toda clase de activos, no sólo financieros, sino también económicos, políticos, etc., etc. Esa "familia" está considerada como una integrante más de los llamados "amos del mundo". *Quizás, un día me anime y haga un artículo bastante extenso sobre ella, aunque ya hay mucha literatura en relación a la misma.*
> 
> ...



Se agradecería.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Entiendo que es algo más sencillo de "fijar" y que se conoce como el MAL. Creo que uno de tus autores favoritos, San Agustín de Hipona, trató bastante este tema y lo recuerdo de pasada... Cosas de mi "juventud" y donde estuve bastante influenciado por el Mazdeísmo, aunque esas cosas con los años se "pasan", bueno hablo por mí...

# astur_ burbuja: Yo pienso EXACTAMENTE como tú... Es más, mí último viaje me ha reafirmado en ello. Aquí NO debe haber falsos "victimismos" de estar por casa, al menos desde mi particular punto de vista, aunque acepto algunos de los puntos expuestos por el amigo frisch, pero también tengo claro que hay una inmensa mayoría que se comportan como "perros" y NO hacen NADA por salir de esa situación. Y lamento tener que decirlo así, máxime cuando NO me considero "racista"...

# licancabur: Bienvenido a este hilo y tomo nota sobre lo que me apunta. Supongo que este Fin de Semana podré hacer un comentario acerca de este tema y que, realmente, es fascinante.

Y para aquellos que han preguntado sobre la situación de los MPs, pues decirles que presentan una estructura técnica bastante negativa sobre el "papel", pero estoy con paketazo en cuanto a que se han mantenido sólidos, teniendo en cuenta cómo andan las Bolsas y también las recientes subidas de los tipos de interés en EE.UU. Por tanto, entiendo que siguen encerrando unos buenos fundamentales a precios MUY BARATOS.

Y el Oro podría caer hasta los entornos de los $1216,10 y por arriba tendría que superar los $1275,90. En cuanto a la Plata, podría llegar a los $15,859 y ¡Ojo! si pierde ese nivel, mientras que por arriba tiene la resistencia en torno a los $17,525. Resumiendo: seguimos en un amplio lateral bajista... Y por mí que siga así algún tiempo más.

Ya de paso, aprovecho para dejaros este interesante artículo...

- ¿Para qué sirve el Banco de España?

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Mi pregunta es.
> 
> ¿Manda el que se supone que tiene la capacidad de decidir su propio destino o manda el que detiene los recursos para explotar, en este caso, los recursos naturales que antes he citado?
> 
> ...



Buenas Frisch,

Intento responder a las dos preguntas según mi experiencia africana.

1- Manda el que tiene los recursos naturales desde las descolonización.
Los permisos de extracción y de gestión de los recursos los tienen las castas dominantes.
¿Qué como se llega a una casta dominante? Sólo por dos maneras. La primera por nacimiento. Si tu padre tiene un rango tribal de cierta importancia da igual el trabajo que se desempeñe, el rango tribal supera ampliamente al rango profesional. Me explico. Si en un almacén hay dos personas, un encargado y un limpiador o transportista y si el segundo tiene un rango tribal más importante que el primero, el encargado terminará limpiando y llevando cajas. Ejemplo, Teodorín Obiang.
La otra manera es por inteligencia y dote. Siendo politicamente incorrecto, las dotes mentales en general son limitadas y cuando hay uno que destaca (hablo de una inteligencia media alta europea) y tanto sus procesos mentales de análisis y de síntesis superan ampliamente a la media, se encarama de forma natural a los puestos superiores de la pirámide. Un ejemplo clásico es Mandela. Hombre hecho así mismo que fue comunista-terrorista cuando hubo que serlo, que aguantó cárcel cuando tocó y que luego supo leer muy bien la situación y buscó "la fraternidad" racial
Esta "inteligencia superior" se usa normalmente para movilizar al populacho de manera adecuada siendo "uno de ellos" y la última consecuencia es SIEMPRE el beneficio propio.

2- la respuesta a la segunda pregunta es SI y se basa en el razonamiento de la primera.
La decisión de una casta superior no se cuestiona. Si hace a o b se acata y fin. Sólo un rival con una inteligencia o dote mayor puede hacerle frente, normalmente mediante golpe de estado para crear su propia casta. Sea por una o por otra causa, siempre se presentará esa administración de recursos de manera que sea "recursos para el pais" (al más puro estilo bolivariano) que el blanco pagará. Es decir les encanta sentarse en una posición dominante con la sartén por el mango aunque se plieguen a posteriori a sobornos multimillonarios para la familia normalmente de asiáticos que son los que tienen menos remilgos para hacer este tipo de cosas. Una empresa petrolera occidental por ejemplo tiene que justificar con facturas donde carajo han ido los 100M$ "de sobrecoste" en el contrato. El caso típico de Total-Fina-Elf en Angola. para una concesión que ofertaban el gobierno angolano reclamaba para la negociación un cheque de 20M$. Una minucia para el volumen del contrato. La gracia y sorpresa de los franceses es que ese cheque NO era un adelanto que se abonaba SOLO si se llegaba a un acuerdo. Se quedaba allí pasara lo que pasara en la negociación. Y los franceses....tragaban con todo, por supuesto abonando a mayores los beneficios de la local Sonangol así como patrocinando industria local en forma de refinerías o gasoductos (que luego no se ponen en marcha por falta de profesionales o que corren con grandes pérdidas por una gestión africana). hay paises en los que NO se puede importar nada sin pagar unos impuestos brutales. Además los importadores son en exclusiva. Y los dueños son casualmente familia presidencia. Una botella de 1.5l de agua mineral 4$ en Angola. Eso no sólo conlleva que unos pocos se hagan multimillonarios y se compren la mitad de Portugal, implica que impiden que la clase más modesta tenga acceso a agua totalmente potable y segura. Imposible erradicar el tifus por ejemplo. Y para curarlo se importan medicamentos...que vuelven a pasar por caja importados en exclusiva.... Y así la rueda gira y gira...

Lo siento por el tocho.


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2017)

Es de cajón que el Banco de España (al igual que todos los bancos centrales - ni que decir el Banco Central Europeo - ) sirve para regular, por una parte, los beneficios del detentor de los medios de explotación y por otro el de los comisionistas, sin que al pagano le resulte la cosa demasiado evidente. Como botón de muestra los 60 mil millones de euros que el contribuyente español nunca recuperará, precisamente, porque se le regalaron a la banca.

Yo creo, sinceramente, estimado Fernando, que, o nos dejamos de chuminadas o seguirán metiéndosnolas triplicadas.

Este tipo de artículo a mi me parece que es un artículo que llega tarde y quien lo escribe lo sabe (por eso lo escribe ahora).

Es como lo del 15M.

Mucho Venire, mucho Vedire y nada de Vincire porque el Senado romano, nuestro parlamento (Carrera de San Jerónimo) siempre gana (son los comisionistas).

En cuanto a San Agustín, sí.

Fue un putero pero en un momento dado se le apareció la luz.

Obviamente, como a todo ex-putero le quedó un deje, de ahí que en sus escritos fuese un tanto misógino. Todo convertido a las bravas, se vuelve un férreo acusador de lo que antes él practicaba. 

¡ Más viejo que la pana ! (Es como los ex-fumadores hoy en día).

Nada que ver San Agustín con el mazdeísmo.

Un abrazo Fernando.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2017)

Hombre, frisch, yo me he cansado de escribir contra los "reguladores" como puede ser el caso del Banco de España y eso desde hace años, por tanto el artículo enlazado a mí no me aporta NADA y esto es bien sabido por los más viejos de este hilo. Ahora bien, el artículo empleado como "recordatorio" NO está de más, ya que hay mucha gente que todavía no se entera de qué va la "copla"... Y seguirá así, ya que por aquí nos lee una exigua minoría.

Bueno, he citado a San Agustín porque sé que tú le lees y mi referencia al Mazdeísmo NO debes asociarlo a él, sino a un contexto personal -el mío- en donde buscaba "respuestas" sobre esa DUALIDAD que SIEMPRE está presente y que siguen estando ahí, a pesar de los años que me han transcurrido...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (20 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante el comentario que haces porque plantea lo siguiente:
> 
> Toda nación, toda sociedad tiene la capacidad de darle la vuelta a las cosas en lo que le concierne.
> 
> ...



Frisch, SI Y NO

Estoy en parte de acuerdo, si te pones en la mira de alguien poderoso de fuera que quiere tus recursos, estas jodido. Pero depende tambien de como gestiones tus pasos y tus tiempos.

Esta claro que a Irak o Venezuela les habran podido joder en parte porque estan viviendo encima de las mayores reservas petroliferas del mundo, pero hay mucha culpa interna. 

En el caso de Irak, no tuvo problemas en ser el "titere" de USA durante años (guerra contra Iran), y luego se vino arriba y no vio la trampa que le tendieron los propios gringos, para quedarse con todas sus reservas.

En el caso de Venezuela, que conozco mas de cerca, el problema partía de una corrupcion galopante y como siempre en el caso de Latinoamerica, la ausencia de clase media real...Habia muy mala distribucion de recursos, lo que favoreció el discurso de Chavez y que la gente por cansacio o por omision, se puso a experimentar con gaseosa...Y ahora estan como estan. De hecho asusta mucho la similitud de la situacion actual española con la de Venezuela previa a Chavez.


----------



## bizkaiarober (20 Jun 2017)

Hola, ¿alguno habéis comprado metales en la web Bitgild?

También lo he preguntado en el hilo compra-venta, no sé cuál es el adecuado.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Jun 2017)

Queridos conforeros

Creo que esta noticia todavia no se ha publicado en los diarios espanyoles:

Saudi Arabia replaces crown prince in major shakeup - MarketWatch


Esto es una senyal muy importante de lo que esta por venir, lamentablemente... hilando "pequenyos" episodios como este

U.S. forces shoot down Iranian drone over Syria as fighting escalates - LA Times

o este

Russia says it will start tracking U.S. planes after downing of Syrian jet

pues la verdad, da para preparar maletas... al menos mi familia esta ya de vacas por alli, esperemos que no llegue a mas, pero no soy muy halaguenyo.

En relacion a Qatar, las cosas siguen igual... por ejemplo KSA ha "deportado" a 15,000 camellos qataries... parece que esta crisis es peor que la vivida en el 2012 con Qatar...

Oriente Medio se esta calentando... y espero no quemarme... ;-) 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2017)

Hola, JohnGalt: En fin, los "tempos" los dominan otros, así que poco podemos hacer en cuanto a anticipar el "timing" en el peor de los supuestos y tampoco sabemos por dónde podrían empezar las hostilidades en el caso de que se decidiese "pasar la raya"... Puede ser en Oriente Medio, en Europa... o vete a saber. Es indudable que tu zona tiene más "números", aunque sea por una simple cuestión de "tradición", ya me entiendes...

Y dejo esto que alimenta tus preocupaciones...

- DeclaraciÃ³n de Estados Unidos: estamos listos para la guerra con Rusia | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (21 Jun 2017)

Hola, veo que andais muy de "valores" en cuanto a caridad con los paises del tercer y cuarto mundo. Yo solo he estado en el llamado Africa Blanca y de esto hace ya 27 años, y me prometí a mi mismo no volver, es decir si quiero viajar lo haría a países similares al mío o mejores, económicamente hablando. Sinceramente me canse de ver pobreza, miseria, enfermedad, ..... por muchos paisajes regalados y hoteles de lujo y demás que por cuatro perras al cambio, podías adquirir.
Mi filosofía cristiana no va con la filosofía de la gran mayoría de las ONG´s que pululan por todo lo larga y ancho de este mundo, que aunque hacen, absorben la mayoría de su presupuesto para sus propia infraestructuras. Ama al prójimo como a ti mismo, o no hagas al otro no que no quieres para tí, pero Quién es el Prójimo? El más próximo, y no hace falta irse ni al sudeste asiático, ni a Africa ni a Sudamérica, para hacer el bien, aquí mismo, a tu lado hay miserias, hay gente sin techo, niños maltratados, hambre, frío, es que está gente es menos importante que los del tercer mundo? 
En su día colaboré con una ONG que se supone que apadrinabas un niño no se donde y ese niño tenía educación, comida etc... y al poco me entero que esos HDLGP de la ong se quedaban con la mayoría del dinero para vivir como reyes en no se donde que estuviera su sede, hoy colaboro con CARITAS, CRUZ ROJA, ASOCIACION ESPAÑOLA CONTRA EL CANCER, y con mi parroquia, a parte de dar algo de limosna a los pobre habituales de la parroquia.
Nosotros no decidimos donde nacemos, ni de quien eres hijo, hermano ni tu condición de cuna, eso nos viene por puro azar, los que tenemos la suerte de vivir en el primer mundo tenemos que ayudar en nuestra comunidad, a nuestros prójimos, los caminos del señor no son nuestros caminos y lo que pasa en otros mundos, son ellos los que lo tienen que resolver, a su manera.
La pila de millones que se destinan en esos países ha quedado más que demostrado que en la mayoría de los casos no solo no ha sido ayuda, sino que se ha convertido en un yugo, bien porque ha afianzado a las castas dominantes, bien porque sume a esos países en una pila de deuda impagable a costa de los intereses económicos de quienes ponen el dinero allí.
Quizás mi manera de pensar no es políticamente correcta, pero reconozco que vomito cuando veo a famosos campeando entre los niños haciendo buenísmo de si mismo para ablandar el corazón del primer mundo, o te enteras que muchas de las imágenes tomadas, espectaculares ellas, son auténticos escenarios programados para enternecernos.

Lo siento, conmigo que no cuenten.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: Aprovecho para saludarte, amigo mío, y espero que las cosas te vayan mejorando dentro de las limitaciones existentes. Y respecto a tu comentario, NO voy a "entrar", por cuanto ya sabes que estoy muy lejos de ser "creyente"... Bueno, lo soy a mí manera: creo en mí y en mi capacidad de intentar ayudar a mis más allegados e ir más "lejos" ya es algo que forma parte de mi pasado.

Un abrazo.

Y os dejo un artículo que sigue dando que pensar en relación al interés de Rusia por el Oro... ¿Será por lo mismo que algunos "intuimos"?

- Rusia sigue comprando nuevas reservas de oro sin parar en mayo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Con este "panorama"... pues, NADA, nosotros a lo "nuestro"...

All The Gold In The World Can

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (22 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # meliflua: Aprovecho para saludarte, amigo mío, y espero que las cosas te vayan mejorando dentro de las limitaciones existentes. Y respecto a tu comentario, NO voy a "entrar", por cuanto ya sabes que estoy muy lejos de ser "creyente"... Bueno, lo soy a mí manera: creo en mí y en mi capacidad de intentar ayudar a mis más allegados e ir más "lejos" ya es algo que forma parte de mi pasado.
> 
> ...



Buenos días:
De la enfermedad de mi mujer, hoy puedo decir que está totalmente curada, aunque le han quedado unas leves secuelas, pero el transplante de médula funcionó completamente y a día de hoy esta haciendo vida normal. Los médicos, de la S.S. , no han podido tratarla mejor, y doy gracias a Dios de tener el sistema público de salud que tenemos, que en la mayoría de los casos esta sostenido por unos magníficos profesionales. 
Al hilo de esto, solo comentar que no se cuanto tiempo nos quedará de disfrutar de este sistema público gratuito universal en España, por poneros el ejemplo de mi mujer, solo uno de los medicamentos oncológicos que le suministraban costaba al erario público 55.000€, sin contar pruebas, analíticas, hospitalizaciones, el resto de medicamentos, transplante y un largo etc.... . Mi mujer era una más en Salamanca de los cientos que hay con enfermedades parecidas, Salamanca hace aproximadamente 120 transplantes de medula al año. Haced los números.

Si nuestro sistema, para que funcione, tiene que ser a base de incrementar la deuda gubernamental todos los años, entonces está abocado, indiscutiblemente a su propia ruina, Cuando?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2017)

Hola, meliflua: Francamente, me alegro de saber que todo ha ido bien en el caso de tu mujer. Por ese lado, amigo mío, ya puedes respirar tranquilo.

SÍ, ciertamente, tenemos una de las mejores Sanidades del mundo, perooooo todos intuimos que tiene "fecha de caducidad" tal y como la conocemos ahora. Y podría ser diferente si no hubiera tanto imbécil suelto por nuestra Sociedad y me refiero a la falta de compromiso social por salvar aquello que todavía FUNCIONA en nuestro país...

Me estoy refiriendo a esa inmensa masa que solamente piensa con el culo y ni eso... Son aquellos que, por ejemplo, se rasgan las vestiduras porque un jugador de fútbol como Ronaldo rinda cuentas a Hacienda como todo hijo de vecino... En vez de fijarse en la "Luna" y NO en el puto dedo.

En fin, meliflua, lo dicho: me alegro mucho por ti y los tuyos.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (22 Jun 2017)

Buenos dias.

Alguien sabe de datos "fiables" o donde se pueden mirar de:

-Cuanta plata se extrae hoy en dia y cuanta años anteriores.
-Cuanta plata se consume hoy en dia y cuanta años anteriores y en que.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2017)

Hola, Orooo: Lo que solicitas lo he colocado en este hilo de forma más o menos repetida, aunque entiendo que tú eres recién llegado, ¿No? Sé que me sigues en mi Blog de Rankia y no hace mucho que edité allí una Infografia sobre la Plata y podrías consultarla.

En cualquier caso, si quieres profundizar sobre la Plata, te dejo la web de uno de los mejores organismos que existen sobre este MP. Eso SÍ, tendrás que "profundizar" por tu cuenta a través de la misma...

- The Silver Institute | International Association of Silver Miners, Silver Refiners, Silver Fabricators, & Silver Wholesalers | The Silver Institute

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Jun 2017)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días:
> De la enfermedad de mi mujer, hoy puedo decir que está totalmente curada, aunque le han quedado unas leves secuelas, pero el transplante de médula funcionó completamente y a día de hoy esta haciendo vida normal. Los médicos, de la S.S. , no han podido tratarla mejor, y doy gracias a Dios de tener el sistema público de salud que tenemos, que en la mayoría de los casos esta sostenido por unos magníficos profesionales.
> Al hilo de esto, solo comentar que no se cuanto tiempo nos quedará de disfrutar de este sistema público gratuito universal en España, por poneros el ejemplo de mi mujer, solo uno de los medicamentos oncológicos que le suministraban costaba al erario público 55.000€, sin contar pruebas, analíticas, hospitalizaciones, el resto de medicamentos, transplante y un largo etc.... . Mi mujer era una más en Salamanca de los cientos que hay con enfermedades parecidas, Salamanca hace aproximadamente 120 transplantes de medula al año. Haced los números.
> 
> ...




Me alegro de que tu mujer se haya curado.

Nuestra SS es de lo mejor del mundo, y es lo mejor que tiene España con diferencia. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya vivido en el extranjero y haya tenido que ir a un hospital.

Por eso, siempre digo que la SS se podria conservar y mejorar si obligaramos a todo españolito, por ley, a vivir dos años fuera de España---Lo que pasa que eso no interesa a los de arriba, se les acabaria el cortijo por exceso de pensamientos independientes.


----------



## Orooo (22 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Orooo: Lo que solicitas lo he colocado en este hilo de forma más o menos repetida, aunque entiendo que tú eres recién llegado, ¿No? Sé que me sigues en mi Blog de Rankia y no hace mucho que edité allí una Infografia sobre la Plata y podrías consultarla.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si quieres profundizar sobre la Plata, te dejo la web de uno de los mejores organismos que existen sobre este MP. Eso SÍ, tendrás que "profundizar" por tu cuenta a través de la misma...
> 
> ...




Gracias Fernando.

Si, quizas haya visto algo por aqui y recuerdo que en Rankia pusistes una infografia de la plata con imagenes. 

Le hechare un vistazo a ese enlace.


----------



## licancabur (22 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # licancabur: Bienvenido a este hilo y tomo nota sobre lo que me apunta. Supongo que este Fin de Semana podré hacer un comentario acerca de este tema y que, realmente, es fascinante.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, es un tema que ando tras él. Sé que existe un libro, ya antiguo y parece que muy bien documentado, cuyo título no recuerdo, que trata sobre la historia no contada sobre banca y sagas banqueras en EEUU desde su independencia. 



meliflua dijo:


> y al poco me entero que esos HDLGP de la ong se quedaban con la mayoría del dinero para vivir como reyes en no se donde que estuviera su sede, hoy colaboro con CARITAS, CRUZ ROJA, ASOCIACION ESPAÑOLA CONTRA EL CANCER, y con mi parroquia, a parte de dar algo de limosna a los pobre habituales de la parroquia.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Lo siento, conmigo que no cuenten.



Hola meliflua, también tengo noticia sobre tráfico de órganos, prostitución infantil, etc

Sobre Cruz Roja tiene una mancha bastante negra, ya que se posiciono alguna vez en la propaganda otanista contra Siria.

Os dejo ésto:

The Real Story in U.S.-Russia Relations Can Be Seen In the Skies Above Syria | Time.com

... y parece que han derribado un dron eeuu por un s-300 ruso (del hilo de Siria):

U.S. EQ-4 GLOBAL HAWK DRONE SHOT DOWN BY RUSSIAN S-300 OVER MEDITERRANEAN SEA NEAR SYRIA

y la otra versión:

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/06/21/beale-air-force-base-global-hawk/


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2017)

Hola, licancabur: Existe abundante literatura sobre el tema que te interesa, aunque normalmente está en Inglés. En cualquier caso, imagino que conoces la famosa reunión de la Isla de Jeckyll y la posterior creación de la FED. Bien, sobre esto he escrito mucho, tanto en estos hilos, especialmente en el 2º y 3º, como en otros foros donde he colaborado. A ver si este Fin de Semana vuelvo a repasar por encima el tema. Y te doy un enlace sobre libros que tratan el particular y te destacaría el libro de Carroll Quigley, a pesar de su "antigüedad" (1966), ya que eso todavía le da más "valor"...

- IIS 8.5 Detailed Error - 404.0 - Not Found

Y hemos de tener en cuenta, dado que SÍ existe una conspiración financiera mundial, que NO son los MPs, los Bienes raíces y demás elementos "tangibles" lo que nos hacen "ricos", sino lo que "nosotros" SABEMOS acerca de ellos... Parece lo mismo, pero existe una notable diferencia si lo matizamos como acabo de hacer.

Por otro lado, también conocemos que la Depresión de 1929 se desató porque los mercados de valores se pusieron al límite (¿nos "suena" ahora mismo?) y que la Crisis de 2007 la provocaron los Bienes raíces llevados también al límite...

Bien, en estos momentos, nos encontramos en que los dos elementos se están dando la "mano", así que ya veremos qué "formato" tiene la previsible ¿"nueva"? Caída...

Saludos.

Edito: Bueno, por los motivos que sean, NO me deja entrar el enlace y es que este foro cada vez funciona PEOR. Bien, le dejo una selección de títulos y sus autores:

- "Tragedia y Esperanza. Una historia del mundo de nuestro tiempo", de Carroll Quigley.
- "El Tratado Secreto del Oro, la verdad detrás de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el saqueo nazi y los planes de la élite para controlar nuestro futuro financiero", de David Guyat.
- "Aviso Final: Una historia del Nuevo Orden Mundial", de David Allen Rivera.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Jun 2017)

Yo no creo que haya una conspiración financiera de unos pocos.

Creo que lo financiero es, de por si, "la" conspiración.

Por decirlo más simple, no son personas, es el sistema y, el sistema, siempre encontrará personas que lo agasajen y se agasajen.

¿No os habéis fijado que de tanto en tanto, en la Historia (con hache mayúscula) hay "personas" que caen, desaparecen en combate?

Y, sin embargo, el sistema siempre es el mismo, perdura.

El sistema es como un club.

Usted entra si cumple con las reglas. Si deja de cumplirlas le echamos fuera y, además, que sepa: si llegado el momento interesa más al sistema que usted esté fuera, no tenga la menor duda que le pondremos en la calle.

__________________________________


Lo que quiero decir es que sería demasiado sencillo que el sistema tuviese nombres y apellidos (los Roth... los Sor ... la corona bri ...), vamos que si eso así fuera, mira que no ha habido tiempo para que más de un grupo se los cepilla ..., uno por uno.

No, el sistema es un ente "per se". Los que lo hacen posible van desde el super rico hasta el super pobre. El sistema es una forma de entender la vida y el ser humano y, mientras prime esa forma de entenderlo, siempre habrá un Barón de Rothschild y un pobre de solemnidad que contribuyan a perdurarlo.

Un dilema, la verdad.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Es tu opinión... respetable como no podía ser de otra manera, pero somos muchos los que disentimos y la Historia, si se profundiza en el tema, parece que nos da la razón...

Y ya que cito la "razón", es sabido en este hilo que hace años que manifesté mi opinión de lo que había "detrás" del derrocamiento y asesinato de Gaddafi. Bien, ahí os dejo una información que nos la "razón" a aquellos que nos postulamos en esa dirección...

Hillary Emails Reveal NATO Killed Gaddafi to Stop Libyan Creation of Gold-Backed Currency | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2017)

Hola, licancabur: Bueno, como el tema en sí es complejo y ABUNDANTE en cuanto a documentación existente, pues daré una pequeña respuesta a lo que solicitas a través de pequeños comentarios y en función del tiempo de que disponga. Empezaré la "serie" con unas frases y que, si enmarcamos dentro de su tiempo, ya nos dicen mucho, a pesar del escepticismo que algunos o muchos puedan tener, peroooo tampoco escribo para ellos...

Comenzaré por Andrew Jackson, que creo que fue el único Presidente estadounidense, cuya administración abolió totalmente la deuda nacional y condenó a los banqueros internacionales como un "nido de víboras". Jackson llegó a afirmar que si el pueblo americano fuera consciente de cómo operaban estas víboras "habría una revolución antes de mañana."

Y también nos dejo esta cita: "Un Banco Central privado que emita el dinero público es una amenaza grande a las libertades de la gente aún más que cualquier ejército. No debemos permitirles a nuestros gobernadores que nos envuelvan en una deuda perpetua."

En fin, parece que en los EE.UU. NADIE ha leído a Andrew Jackson, especialmente cuando vemos el beneplácito que rodea a la política monetaria que emana desde la FED...

Sigamos ahora con Louis T. McFadden, congresista y que durante más de 10 años presidió el Comité de Banca y la Moneda, dijo que los banqueros internacionales son un grupo "oscuro de piratas financieros que se cortaría la garganta de un hombre para obtener un dólar de su bolsillo... Ellos se aprovechan de la gente de los Estados Unidos."

Y tenemos también a John F. Hylan, por aquel entonces Alcalde de New York, y que en 1911 dijo que "la amenaza real de nuestra república es el gobierno invisible que como un pulpo gigante, extiende su longitud viscosa sobre nuestra ciudad, estado y nación. A la cabeza es un pequeño grupo de casas bancarias, generalmente conocido como "banqueros internacionales".

Bueno, acabo de dejar un pequeño esbozo de aquellos que supieron ver a tiempo lo que algunos creemos que existe desde hace muchísimos años: Una Conspiración Financiera Mundial...

Y mañana u otro día seguiré con este tema y aportando unos datos que cualquiera puede conseguir. Es una simple cuestión de aplicarse en la búsqueda y "apuntar" aquello que resulte más interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes Fernando,

Espero que tú y los tuyos estéis bien.

En el fondo decimos lo mismo solo que en última instancia tú pones a una serie de personajes que no te niego que se mantienen desde algo más de un par de centenares de años (cosa que en Historia no es nada) pero que lo mismo dentro de trescientos años desaparecen y, sin embargo, el sistema que sustentaban esos "personajes", seguirá vigente y, en mi opinión, a peor.

El caso que citas, el de Gadafi es paradigmático. Otro es el de Saddam Hussein. Otros, todos los dictadores de centro y sur América. Pero no, por ejemplo, Patrice Lumumba, éste no hacía parte del sistema. Los Castro (el fallecido y el que todavía vive) hacen parte del sistema. Probablemente Ernesto Che Guevara tampoco hacía parte del sistema aunque queda la cosa por dilucidar porque no lo conocimos en 2017. Solzhenitsyn no hacia parte del sistema. Mandela probablemente sí ...

Y Gadafi, nuestro Gadafi, hacía parte del sistema, del sistema del que yo hablo.

Gadafi fue recibido por todo el mundo del poder. Incluso en una ocasión, pocos años antes de que se lo cepillaran, fue recibido en el Elíseo (esto ya lo he contado alguna vez) y el tío en vez de aposentarse en los aposentos que le ofrecía la République, decidió montar una jaima en los jardines del Elíseo. Le dejaron hacer.

Sarkozy (es decir la República Francesa en aquellos tiempos), unos años más tarde decidió que había que mandarlo a criar malvas, no por lo de la jaima, sino porque Gadafi le había financiado sustancialmente una campaña electoral (una que se sepa) y la cosa no debía trascender públicamente. Obviamente se lo cargan todos los de la coalición, todos están en el imbrogglio por diferentes razones, pero se tiene la deferencia de otorgar a las fuerzas especiales francesas, ser la mano ejecutora.

Bien. Lo curioso del caso es que años después Sakorzy cae en desgracia. Pierde unas elecciones. Más tarde, tras unos devaneos de los de que yo quiero volver a mandar, a ver si puedo, por dónde me meto ... el caso es que el sistema prescinde de él y se lo hace saber. Que nadie se eché a llorar por su situación económica, pero la realidad es que el sistema *prescinde de él* cuando, de hecho, fue la mano ejecutora de la ejecución de Gadafi.

Tomo otro ejemplo. Ángel Ron. Banco Popular. Opus Dei.

Al sistema no le cuadraba un BS, un BBVA y un BP. Había que sacrificar a uno de ellos.

El sacrificio se ha consumado.

Lo que quiero decir es que la dinámica del sistema es la que toma las decisiones, no las cuatro personas (o doce, como los apóstoles) que están detrás. Es más, es muy posible que un día el imperio Rothschild caiga y, el sistema, él, siga perdurando.

Un abrazo amigo y contertulio.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2017)

Hola, frisch: Me da la sensación de que hablamos de lo mismo, aunque con diferente "interpretación"... A fin de cuentas, lo que me comentas es más de lo mismo a lo largo de la Historia y me remito una vez más a mi "especialidad": la Historia de Roma...

Sabes que existió una clase que era "punto y aparte" en la Sociedad romana y me refiero a los Patricios, que en realidad pertenecían a una "familia" con un antepasado común... Y eso ya les confería una serie de privilegios en todos los órdenes: poíticos, económicos, militares, religiosos, etc., etc. Bien, nos han llegado los nombres de esas ramas patricias: los Valerios, Fabios, Cornelios, Claudios, etc., etc.

Si cambiamos en el tiempo los nombres de los Fabios por los Rothschild estamos hablando de lo mismo, ¿No?

Sobre el Gaddafi, SÍ que te he leído muchos comentarios anteriores y muy atinados conforme hemos ido sabiendo más. En relación al Dinar de Oro, yo pienso que realmente NO les "preocupaba" la infiltración que éste pudiera tener en África y que tiene el Oro que tiene en sus Bancos Centrales... sino más bien que se expandiera e imitará por parte del mundo árabe y de ahí se extendiera por buena parte del mundo. Eso hubiera puesto contra las "cuerdas" al Petrodólar... aunque me imagino que también pesaron otros "motivos".

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bohemian (25 Jun 2017)

Muy buenas a todos ! ¿Habéis visto lo de Ethereum? 'Ethereum se desploma de 315$ a 16$, después rebota a 260$'







¿Cómo cojones ha ocurrido tal cosa?


----------



## oinoko (25 Jun 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos ! ¿Habéis visto lo de Ethereum? 'Ethereum se desploma de 315$ a 16$, después rebota a 260$'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los productos considerados "reserva de valor" tienen esos "pequeños vaivenes" en su cotización. o no?

Es la demostración de que los criptotulipanes son pura especulación, por si alguien tenía alguna duda. 

Algunos se han forrado con este invento, pero los últimos en entrar se van a quedar agarrados a la brocha y sin escalera.


----------



## frisch (25 Jun 2017)

Dentro de la serie "qué es el poder, quién o qué es el sistema" en el que vivimos, muy a nuestro pesar, en el diario Público de hoy hay un artículo sobre un pueblico de 4 mil personas, San Luca, en Calabria, en la bota de Italia.

El artículo, incluso para los que conozcáis el tema de la mafia, en este caso la ‘Ndrangheta, es interesante porque plantea un tema muy orwelliano: lo innecesario de unas elecciones democráticas, en este caso a nivel municipal.

Cuando viví durante año y medio en Sicilia, algunos sicilianos, digamos, simpatizantes de la Cosa Nostra, sin llegar a ser miembros según ellos (bueno, eso nunca se sabe), me explicaban que les llamaba la atención que a los guiris como yo, nos pareciese fuera de lugar el modo de gestión de la cosa pública que tenían ellos y que nosotros llamamos mafia (casi despectivamente) cuando ellos lo llaman la "Cosa Nostra". Y me decían que el mundo, en todas partes funciona igual, luego que no había por qué rasgarse tanta vestidura ante lo que ocurría, por ejemplo, en Sicilia.

Esto fue hace ya unos cuantos años (unos 12) pero ese comentario se me quedó grabado. Ahora me doy cuenta de lo que me querían decir. El mundo (el sistema) funciona básicamente como una mafia. Las características de base de la mafia son la relación de poder, su reparto piramidal y la convicción de que si un eslabón, por muy alto que se encuentre en la pirámide, desaparece (ni qué decir si está abajo) es reemplazable sin ningún problema porque no son los mafiosos quienes controlan el sistema sino que el sistema los controla a ellos.

En otras palabras, el ser humano se ve envuelto en un sistema (en el que ha participado "anima et corpore" en su desarrollo) y ese sistema se ha vuelto su dueño.

Luego da igual que, por ejemplo, Ángel Ron acabe no siendo presidente de su banco que ya no es el suyo y, quizás, he aquí la madre del cordero, quizás nunca fue suyo.

La "doctrina Ángel Ron" puede aplicarse "ad infinitum". Podría aplicarse a Amancio Ortega, a Patrissssia Botín, e incluso a Georges Soros o a Bill Gates.

En el pasado se aplicó a Gadafi, a Hussein, a Yeltsin, a Nixon, a Trujillo el dominicano, a Noriega e incluso a Lady Di, entre muchos otros.

P.S.

Tener en mano unas onzas de oro no cambia el sistema. El sistema es incambiable. Too late. Pero, permite, llegado el momento, cambiarlas por alubias. ¿Cuáles podrían ser esos tiempos? Bueno es suficiente darse un garbeo por la actualidad mundial (por supuesto ni leyendo El País, ni Público) porque hay centenares de lugares en los que ya está ocurriendo, por ejemplo, Yemen.


Edito:

el enlace

http://www.publico.es/internacional...liano-asolado-mafia-nadie-quiere-alcalde.html


RE-edito:

Las pelis Hollywodenses del País sin Nombre nos cuentan a la mafia como un parásito que se ha enquistado en un tejido social sano para chuparlo.

Es decir como algo externo.

Nada más lejos de la realidad.

En Sicilia (hablo de lo que conozco), la "Cosa Nostra" *es* el Estado y el otro Estado el de la República Italiana con sede en Roma se las apaña, se las arregla, se conchabea porque, en el fondo, son la misma cosa (nostra).

Por supuesto, hay gente en Sicilia que se rebela ante todo esto, no sólo okupas sino también otra gente con más incidencia en los medios de comunicación. Por ejemplo, Rita Borsellino, hermana de Paolo Borsellino, el magistrado que murió en el atentado junto a Giovanni Falcone, cerca del aeropuerto de Palermo.

Rita fundó un partido (anti-mafia). No le votó ni su prima aunque sí su vecina del cuarto y la del tercero. Rita Borsellino entendió que el problema no sólo era la mafia sino el "Stato" y, sobre todo, la sociedad (en este caso la siciliana).

Rita entendió que era imposible luchar contra el Sistema porque el Sistema no es en última instancia ni la "Cosa Nostra" ni el "Stato" es el Sistema.

Por supuesto, el aeropuerto de Palermo, desde aquel atentado, cambió de nombre, se llama Aeropuerto Falcone-Borsellino.


----------



## Orooo (25 Jun 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos ! ¿Habéis visto lo de Ethereum? 'Ethereum se desploma de 315$ a 16$, después rebota a 260$'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo los voy siguiendo en el hilo de las Altcoins.

Mas o menos como lo he entendido yo:
Un tipo tiene una cantidad indecente de eth, los vende y tira el precio por los suelos, luego los recompra, mas eth por la misma cantidad de dinero. 
Creo que es asi a groso modo 

Pero paketazo que es el que esta en ese hilo segurisimo que lo explica mejor que yo :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: NO sigo las Criptomonedas y ya es conocida mi posición contraria a las mismas. Éstas se mueven por pura ESPECULACIÓN y NO hay NADA más, por tanto el que meta sus "dineros" ahí ya sabe que va a un sucedáneo del Casino, ni más ni menos...

Ahí van a encontrar su "cementerio" muchos "inversores" o más bien "especuladores"... Eso NO quita para que algunas de esas monedas "virtuales" (y hay que tener FE para entender el "concepto"...) puedan llegar a quedarse y alcanzar precios mucho más elevados, pero vamos ese es un "juego" que NO me interesa lo más mínimo y lo único que recomiendo es prudencia a aquellos "novatos" que buscan El Dorado... que NUNCA se encontró. Otra cosa es si existió o no... aunque aquí lo que se está preparando es una grandísima ESTAFA o eso es lo que me parece ahora mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo los voy siguiendo en el hilo de las Altcoins.
> 
> Mas o menos como lo he entendido yo:
> Un tipo tiene una cantidad indecente de eth, los vende y tira el precio por los suelos, luego los recompra, mas eth por la misma cantidad de dinero.
> ...



Bueno, realmente, no ha sido más que un movimiento concreto en un exchanger concreto, además, en uno de los más estrechos (de los grandes)

Esto, y lo aplico a todos los mercados para no centrarnos en cryptos, es más común de lo que pensamos.

¿El motivo de esa gran venta a mercado?

No lo sabremos probablemente nunca.

Si tuviera que apostar, diría que ha sido un early adopter que se encontró su cartera perdida en un disco duro viejo, y se dijo ¡coño...soy millonario!...y acto seguido transfirió los fondos a un exchanger y simplemente vendió a saco, sin preguntarse si podría exprimir más el precio.

Cualquier valor especulativo y estrecho (poca oferta y demanda), tiene un gran problema, yo mismo lo he vivido en mis épocas de OTC.

Acumular, es relativamente fácil si se tiene algo de paciencia (es como ir ahorrando mes a mes), pero luego vender, una vez se ha obtenido un monto importante, requiere la misma, o incluso más paciencia.

Es sencillo que un valor estrecho que cotiza a 10€ y mueve 10.000€ por día, se pueda ir a 1€, si alguna mano fuerte suelta a mercado el equivalente a 250.000€.

Lo jodido, es que luego de esta brutal bajada, el valor no se recupere, y permanezca lastrado a la baja. En el caso de ETH, pues no ha sido nada grave de momento...¿un aviso?...pienso que de momento no, pues el resto de exchangers dónde cotiza no se han visto afectados.


En cuanto al eterno dilema de cryptos si o no...es muy difícil de responder...unos dirán que es como decir hace 30 años (credit cards si o no)...otros dirán que es como regresar a la época de las ".com"

Mi opinión, que poco o nada vale aquí, es que alguna sobrevivirá si logra ser adoptada por una masa critica de personas que lo consideren reserva de valor o medio de pago, o "fe" de algo...

¿mejor oro, o cryptos? 

Pues es como preguntar si es mejor el correo convencional o el electrónico...con el convencional puedo mandar una moneda de oro...pero con el electrónico no...con el electrónico mando una copia de una factura en cero coma, y con el convencional tardo días.

Quizá en 20 años recordemos esto como una anécdota pasajera, o quizá siga siendo una realidad...lo que sí creo que sé, es que el metal, seguirá siendo reserva de valor.

Buen resto de domingo a todos.


----------



## frisch (25 Jun 2017)

Fernando, no te falta razón (sobre lo de las criptomonedas).

“Caelum non animum mutant qui trans mare currunt” 

“Quienes surcan los mares mudan de cielo, [pero] no de alma”.

Horacio, Cartas I_era,_ 11, 27.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2017)

Interesante...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...cesita-eeuu-desesperadamente-una-nueva-guerra

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Yo soy de la misma opinión que Marc Faber...

- www.cnbc.com/2017/06/24/stocks-to-plummet-40-percent-or-more-warns-marc-dr-doom-faber.html

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (26 Jun 2017)

Gold Flash Crashes As "Someone" Dumps $2 Billion, "Fat Finger" Blamed | Zero Hedge

Zambombazo al oro con la explicación del síndrome de los "dedos gordos", esto es error al teclear el trade...
:rolleye:


----------



## oinoko (26 Jun 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Gold Flash Crashes As "Someone" Dumps $2 Billion, "Fat Finger" Blamed | Zero Hedge
> 
> Zambombazo al oro con la explicación del síndrome de los "dedos gordos", esto es error al teclear el trade...
> :rolleye:




A mi me pasa todos los días, simulo una venta para ver cuanto me cobran de comisión por vender 1,8 onzas, me entra el Parkinson y acabo vendiendo 1.8 millones de onzas, por valor de 2000 millones de euros. Le puede pasar a cualquiera.

A ver si me acuerdo de tomar la medicación antes de encender el ordenador!!


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Y en la India continúan con la "agenda" programada...

- First India Bans Cash, Now It's Targeting Gold

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (26 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Y en la India continúan con la "agenda" programada...
> 
> - First India Bans Cash, Now It's Targeting Gold
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente , la agenda _Gran Hermano_ sigue avanzado hacia una dictadura totalitaria apoyada en la tecnología


----------



## disken (26 Jun 2017)

Muy buena tertulia fernandojcg y frisch, es muy provechoso ver como por diferentes caminos podemos llegar a puntos de vista conjuntos, cada uno con sus sutilezas aportando nuestra propia pieza del puzzle y conectándolas hacia el ángulo de la vida que le ha tocado observar.

Gracias


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2017)

Paso a saludar a la gente de buena fe que puebla este hilo.

¿que opinan de la minería de oro, sus cotizaciones están sufriendo lo suyo?


----------



## frisch (26 Jun 2017)

Tercera entrega de la serie "¿qué es el poder, quién o qué es el sistema?"

Un artículo de Público sobre el alquiler de viviendas, en Barcelona, de particulares a turistas, el famoso Airbnb (acrónimo de Airbed & Breakfast).

El artículo no merece la pena leérselo (a menos que no se conozca nada del tema - lo digo por ahorrase tiempo).

Total, que el ayuntamiento de Barcelona amenaza con meter una multa de 600.000 euros (unas 480 onzas de oro) a los Airbnb.

Todo suena a aplicación de la "legalidad" sin embargo hay otra lectura:

1. A Airbnb quizás le resulte el chocolate del loro pagar esa multa dentro de 5 años (por decir una cifra ... citaciones, recursos, re-recursos judiciales) como a Microsoft le resulta el rechocolate del loro pagar las multas que Bruselas le impone en concepto de "no respetar las reglas de la competencia" (cuando, en realidad, no hay competencia real, hay oligopolio con connivencia de los que más tarde imponen las multas).

2. El ciudadano barcelonés (en este caso) que alquila su piso mediante Airbnb se rasga las vestiduras porque él lo único que quiere es ganar dinero (¡nada más legítimo, en un mundo en el que todos buscan lo mismo!)

3. La Autoridad (es decir nuestra representación democrática), se embolsa, al final, 480 onzas de oro.

*Conclusión*

Todos creen sacar tajada del asunto cuando, en realidad, el único que la saca, de verdad, es el sistema en el que participan 1, 2 y 3.

Por supuesto, como en las pirámides, unos más que otros.

Pero bueno, ¡todos contentos! (por momentos)


*Epílogo*

Lo que quiero decir es que el sistema siempre gana porque todos los estamentos 1, 2 y 3 hacen todo lo posible para que gane. Diferentes razones mismo motivo.

Hoy Airbnb, Uber, ayer el aceite de colza ¿mañana? Pues mañana, lo que decida el sistema de la codicia.

Airbnb: Barcelona dice basta a Airbnb: "Estafa a la ciudad" | Público


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> ...Total, que el ayuntamiento de Barcelona amenaza con meter una multa de 600.000 euros (unas 480 onzas de oro) a los Airbnb.
> 
> Todo suena a aplicación de la "legalidad" sin embargo hay otra lectura:...



El artículo lo pone bastante claro

"Sanz ha acusado además a Airbnb de "incentivar" el alquiler turístico ilegal al anunciar *pisos sin licencia*".

La cuestión, tal y como yo la veo, se reduce a una sola: el gobierno instaura un sistema de licencias administrativas que limitan la libertad de compraventa de bienes y servicios (sea alquiler de casas, transporte de personas, o lo que sea), y contra esa restricción llegan las nuevas tecnologías de la mano de internet a hackear el sistema.
*
No es nada más, y nada menos, que el la libertad de hacer negocios enfrentándose a la mafia organizada que llamamos estado. En este caso, una de sus sucursales.*

Por supuesto habrá quien defienda la legitimidad de los gobiernos para limitar la libertad de hacer negocios, pero este tipo de actividad del estado no se diferencia en nada, desde el punto de vista ético o económico de la actividad de la mafia cuando permite actividad a aquellos negocios que pagan su licencia mafiosa.

En ambos casos los violentos, aquellos que pueden recurrir a la fuerza y que recurren a ella en caso de ser necesario para sus intereses, expropian de sus propiedad a pacíficos comerciantes.

Solo que los mafiosos de traje impecáblemente vestidos armados de bates de baseball son sustituidos por uniformados con pistolas star y formularios.


----------



## frisch (27 Jun 2017)

Buenas noches Kikepm,

Tú tienes una bestia negra, El Estado.
Yo tengo otra bestia negra, El Sistema.

Tu bestia negra es que el Estado lo regula todo.
Mi bestia negra es que todos participamos en el Sistema y hacemos posible que el Estado regule para el Sistema (la codicia).


----------



## asqueado (27 Jun 2017)

*"Hasta los estados con mejor salud caerán. Entonces, el dólar no será refugio, el oro sí"*

Muchos inversores han visto en el oro el mejor escudo para protegerse de una crisis financiera. "El oro es el activo más seguro, rentable y líquido de la tierra", ha señalado el presidente de la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos de Inversión, SEMPI, Gabriel Ruiz, en una nueva edición de Diálogos en Libertad.

Esta mesa de debate organizada por el grupo Libertad Digital ha reunido a los expertos Manuel Llamas, jefe de Economía de Libertad Digital, Juan Ramón Rallo, Director del Instituto Juan de Mariana y colaborador de esRadio y Gabriel Ruiz, pesidente de SEMPI, para analizar los fundamentales del oro, su historia a lo largo de los últimos siglos y el papel protagonista que tiene este metal precioso como activo monetario de reserva de valor, así como sus diferencias con el oro papel, un activo especulativo.

Lejos de la complejidad de algunos activos financieros, la sencillez en la operativa del oro lo convierten en una opción apta para cualquier perfil de inversor. "En el pasado la fabricación era exclusivamente de grandes piezas, lo que circunscribía sólo a las grandes fortunas", recuerda Gabriel Ruiz. Ahora, se pueden comprar desde pepitas de oro a lingotes, pasando por monedas, por lo que se trata de una inversión factible para todos los bolsillos. Para los inversores de alta capacidad económica, Ruiz recomienda asegurar en oro físico "entre un 20% 35%", para las personas que dependen de un salario medio, Gabriel considera que sería óptimo asegurar en oro "el 100% del capital disponible" porque, "estamos hablando de una operación que se debe establecer a medio y largo plazo. Una persona que tiene poco, ¿con qué va a respaldar lo que tiene? Con algo que de verdad le dé esa capacidad que tiene el oro físico de rentabilidad, de seguridad y de liquidez".

"Cada vez está más extendida la idea de que el oro debe formar parte de la cesta de cualquier inversión, aunque debe desvincularse de los negocios Compro Oro que surgieron con la crisis y del oro papel, que tiene fines especulativos. Hablamos de oro físico", matiza el presidente del SEPMI, que constituye "un valor refugio" y no un valor especulativo.

Precisamente, SEMPI ha impulsado este desayuno informativo ofrecido por la cortesía de Delikia Fresh y gracias al buen hacer de Able, responsable del diseño y puesta en marcha de la sala Diálogos en Libertad en las instalaciones de Libertad Digital.
*
"El oro es un grito de libertad"*

Para Gabriel Ruiz, "el oro es un grito de libertad" que nos permite no estar sujetos a las decisiones de políticos, bancos centrales y a la propia evolución de las monedas. El experto ha puesto como ejemplo el caso de que si hace 15 años hubiéramos guardado 1.000 euros en billetes en una caja y el equivalente en oro en otra, la caja de oro valdría a día de hoy entre 3.600 y 3.800 euros, mientras que la caja de billetes valdría menos que la cantidad inicialmente aportada. "Esto implica que nos estamos empobreciendo", añade.

"Si queremos usar la moneda como depósito de valor a largo plazo, vemos que es un pésimo activo. Entonces, la gente busca otra alternativa, pero el problema es que esos activos se pueden devaluar o que no siempre están a buen precio, como los inmobiliarios", ha apuntado Juan Ramón Rallo, ante esta realidad, el oro se convierte en un depósito de valor a largo plazo con garantías.

La deuda pública y los depósitos bancarios tampoco son una garantía para salvaguardar nuestros ahorros. "La confianza en el oro no es una cuestión de fe como las monedas fiduciarias. Es curioso como actúa la psicología humana, pero la gente confía en la deuda pública cuando los políticos son unos pésimos pagadores. Por ejemplo, España tiene el récord de quiebras soberanas. También hay gente que deposita su confianza en los bancos, y están perdiendo dinero conforme avanza la inflación. Además, su dinero no está el banco, ha sido utilizado para prestárselo a otras personas", ha destacado Manuel Llamas.

"La deuda pública es devorada por la inflación al igual que los depósitos", añade Rallo, quien ha recordado una frase que suele pronunciar el inversor Warren Buffet, "la deuda no es una inversión con rentabilidad libre de riesgos, sino un riesgo libre de rentabilidad". Además, "en periodos largos, como 30 años, no sabemos cómo va a estar un gobierno. No hay estados eternos, hasta los que ahora sufren de buena salud caerán seguro. Entonces, el dólar no será un refugio y el oro sí lo será" vaticina.

En la misma línea va el responsable de economía de Libertad Digital, que considera que el "oro es el valor refugio por excelencia porque tiene una enorme estabilidad. Y tanto es así, que en la Antigua Roma podías comprar una túnica con la misma cantidad de oro con la que hoy compras un buen traje".

En este sentido, el presidente de SEPMI ha asegurado que "el oro es un activo triple A, no porque lo diga ninguna empresa, sino porque no representa la deuda de nadie".

*"Un seguro a largo plazo"*

Mientras la inflación es la enemiga más voraz del dinero fiduciario, la evolución del oro registra el efecto contrario. "En los últimos 40 años vemos que la revalorización del oro físico ha crecido un 3% anual mientras que, en ese mismo periodo, el dólar se ha devaluado justo un 3% anual", recuerda Manuel Llamas. Por tanto, "la rentabilidad del oro es proporcionalmente inversa a la moneda que llevamos en los bolsillos", afirma Gabriel Ruiz.

El estallido de la burbuja de deuda pública es otra de las sombras que acechan a la estabilidad de los mercados, así como los movimientos populistas en numerosos países del mundo (Francia, Italia, Grecia, España...). "Existen fundamentos para pensar que se está produciendo una burbuja, lo que no se sabe es cuándo va a explotar. De hecho, hace años que estuvo en riesgo la supervivencia del euro y seguimos teniendo gobiernos manirrotos que gastan más de lo que ingresan. Luego está el auge de determinadas fuerzas populistas que claman por regresar a sus monedas nacionales con el único fin de imprimir más moneda, devaluándolas, para gastar sin limite", señala Manuel Llamas.

"El comprador de oro tiene que tener claro de que es un seguro a largo plazo. De hecho, podría ser una respuesta para el problema de las pensiones en España", asegura Gabriel Ruiz. Además, ante cualquier problema en el país donde reside el propietario del oro, tiene la garantía de que "es un dinero internacionalista, que se usa en cualquier parte del mundo", añade Rallo.

Volver al patrón oro que abandonaron los países en los 70, sería difícil técnicamente en opinión de Juan Ramón Rallo, pero no imposible. "Ataría las manos a los bancos centrales y les obligaría a ser más disciplinados. Y también a los gobiernos para no endeudarse de manera imprudente e insostenible". En cualquier caso, Juan Ramón también advierte de que un regreso mal planteado al patrón oro podría traer más problemas que soluciones.

"Los bancos centrales están comprando oro, Alemania ha pedido la repatriación del oro a su país, China está explotando todas sus minas de oro y ha empezado a comprar minas en el extranjero. Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar….". concluye el presidente del SEPMI.


"Hasta los estados con mejor salud caerán. Entonces, el dólar no será refugio, el oro sí" - Libre Mercado


----------



## jorgefer3113 (27 Jun 2017)

Tufillo a timo piramidal....

Oro Inversor pretende crear 20 puestos de trabajo en este año
Entrevista Gabriel Ruiz, Dtor. General de Oro Inversor - YouTube
Oro Inversor, el sospechoso negocio oculto del detenido Luis Pineda Salido, presidente de Ausbanc, que es administrado por su



asqueado dijo:


> *"Hasta los estados con mejor salud caerán. Entonces, el dólar no será refugio, el oro sí"*
> 
> Muchos inversores han visto en el oro el mejor escudo para protegerse de una crisis financiera. "El oro es el activo más seguro, rentable y líquido de la tierra", ha señalado el presidente de la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos de Inversión, SEMPI, Gabriel Ruiz, en una nueva edición de Diálogos en Libertad.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# disken: Hombre, entiendo que aquí escribimos personas con distintas experiencias vividas y que gustamos de compartir, al igual que nuestro particular punto de vista sobre distintas materias. Y todo ello suele desarrollarse en un clima distendido y con algunos puntos de "ironía y que SIEMPRE es buena... ya que permite "pensar" un poco más. En cualquier caso, entiendo que este hilo es muy interesante porque es CONSTRUCTIVO, a pesar de las aparentes "divergencias" que se puedan observar o darse en realidad. Desde luego, me alegra saber que es de tu agrado.

# bertok: También me alegro de verte de nuevo por aquí. Respecto a las mineras de MPs, pues ahora mismo te diré que estoy "a la espera". Es posible que se pueda entrar en ellas a mejores precios y creo que podrían sufrir en primera instancia cuando haya una fuerte corrección en Wall Street... para luego remontar.

Ahora bien, hay un dato que hoy estaba analizando y es el Ratio Shiller PE del S&P 500... Bien, éste está ahora alrededor de 30, es decir casi un 80% por encima de su media histórica que está en los 16,8... Y, a propósito de esto, un mero apunte: antes de la caída de la Bolsa de 1929 y la posterior Gran Depresión, el Ratio Shiller PE alcanzó su máximo de 32,4 en Septiembre de 1929...

¡Ay! si la Historia no fuera "repetitiva"...

Por cierto, Bertok, hay alguna "orera" que se sale de la tónica general y tienes como un buen ejemplo a Royal Gold Inc. (RGLD)...

Y más tarde, miraré de pasarme de nuevo por aquí y realizar algún aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2017)

Tremendamente pesimista se muestra Jim Rogers en esta entrevista...

- Worst Crash In Our Lifetime Coming

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (28 Jun 2017)

Ojo porque los que se dedican a vender oro tampoco son neutrales dando opiniones. Ellos no ganan dinero acumulando oro, sino con el spread compra-venta


----------



## meliflua (28 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos dias a todos.

Al hilo de lo que estas comentando sobre las mineras, yo estoy pensando invertir algo en ellas, pero no se como, no se si hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión o hacerlo directamente en acciones, peeeeeroooo, como no conozco el sector me es muy difícil saber en cual invertir ni como.
Fernando, podrías indicarme donde informarme o donde poder comprar acciones de mineras, dado que creo que mi inversión en físico ya esta suficientemente dotada, creo que podría ser una buena opción el invertir en acciones pero no se como hacerlo.

agradecería a los conforeros que aportaran datos donde por lo menos podamos acudir los profanos, informarnos y tener datos para invertir, se agradecería también algún nombre de alguna empresa, en que mercado está y como acceder.

Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Mercyless (28 Jun 2017)

Yo invertí algo en un fondo de mineras de metales preciosos de Blackrock.

Lo hice en UK que es donde tengo mi única cuenta de inversión de momento.

Ahora que vivo en España estoy pensando en invertir en oro físico a través de BullionVault y en un Etf de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- el juli: Tu comentario NO es extrapolable a Jim Rogers. Te dejo un enlace sobre el personaje y uno de los "gurús" más reconocidos dentro de las Materias Primas...

Jim Rogers - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

- meliflua: Desde finales del mes de Abril que toco en este hilo los MPs de forma muy residual y lo hago más específicamente en el Blog que tengo en Rankia. Precisamente, hace pocos días que escribí sobre dos mineras interesantes. Te dejo el enlace al mismo:
Dos mineras de Metales Preciosos a tener en cuenta como inversión - Rankia

Esas dos mineras son muy interesantes. Una una "orera" pura (Barrick Gold) y otra más enfocada al Streaming (Wheaton Precious Metals). Puedes buscar su análisis y comportamiento histórico en varias webs, como por ejemplo en Investing.com Español - Finanzas, Forex y Bolsa de Valores. Barrick Gold (ABX) y Wheaton Precious Metals (WPM) cotizan en el NYSE. En cuanto al Broker es indiferente, ya que están disponibles en cualquiera, pero mucho ¡Ojo! con las comisiones, aunque para una cartera pequeña NO me complicaría mucho la vida.

Mira, meliflua, en Rankia voy a escribir sobre las mineras que me puedan parecer más interesantes y te recomiendo que entres allí de tanto en tanto, ya que escribo poco por allá, aunque de forma más específica.

Un abrazo.


----------



## racional (28 Jun 2017)

¿Y si vuelve la inflación? Olvide la inversión en oro, el cobre será el metal más 'valioso'


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> ¿Y si vuelve la inflación? Olvide la inversión en oro, el cobre será el metal más 'valioso'



Por qué el cobre será el metal más valioso en el caso de que vuelva una inflación que nunca se ha ido?


----------



## Orooo (28 Jun 2017)

Quizas vaya a preguntar una chorrada...
Pero si la plata es mas volatil que el oro y las subidas y bajadas son mas bruscas, por que ahora esta pasando al contrario?


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Jun 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Quizas vaya a preguntar una chorrada...
> Pero si la plata es mas volatil que el oro y las subidas y bajadas son mas bruscas, por que ahora esta pasando al contrario?



Creo que la caida en el precio del oro de ayer y hoy no se debe a la bajada de su valor, sino a su cotización en dólares.

El euro está subiendo en las últimas 24 horas respecto al Dólar y la Libra. 

Saca esos gráficos en USD y verás como ya no son tan dispares.


----------



## Orooo (28 Jun 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que la caida en el precio del oro de ayer y hoy no se debe a la bajada de su valor, sino a su cotización en dólares.
> 
> El euro está subiendo en las últimas 24 horas respecto al Dólar y la Libra.
> 
> Saca esos gráficos en USD y verás como ya no son tan dispares.




Cierto!! En dolares la cosa cambia. Tengo la costumbre de mirarlo siempre en euros.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # disken: Hombre, entiendo que aquí escribimos personas con distintas experiencias vividas y que gustamos de compartir, al igual que nuestro particular punto de vista sobre distintas materias. Y todo ello suele desarrollarse en un clima distendido y con algunos puntos de "ironía y que SIEMPRE es buena... ya que permite "pensar" un poco más. En cualquier caso, entiendo que este hilo es muy interesante porque es CONSTRUCTIVO, a pesar de las aparentes "divergencias" que se puedan observar o darse en realidad. Desde luego, me alegra saber que es de tu agrado.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información compadre.

El PER del SP ya no hay por donde cogerlo. La semilla de la ruina de una generación completa de newbies ya está plantada.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:04 ----------




meliflua dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> 
> Al hilo de lo que estas comentando sobre las mineras, yo estoy pensando invertir algo en ellas, pero no se como, no se si hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión o hacerlo directamente en acciones, peeeeeroooo, como no conozco el sector me es muy difícil saber en cual invertir ni como.
> Fernando, podrías indicarme donde informarme o donde poder comprar acciones de mineras, dado que creo que mi inversión en físico ya esta suficientemente dotada, creo que podría ser una buena opción el invertir en acciones pero no se como hacerlo.
> ...



Son de puro swing. Para salir vivo se necesitan muchos años de experiencia en compañías con balances estresados.

No te compliques la vida. Si quieres oro, compra Azvalor Internacional y que los expertos trabajen tu capital.


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2017)

bertok dijo:


> No te compliques la vida. Si quieres oro, compra Azvalor Internacional y que los expertos trabajen tu capital.



De niño la palabra experto, referida a una persona o grupo, siempre me ha infundido mucho respeto...pero a medida que el mundo me modelaba, la cosa fue cambiando.

Hoy en día la palabra siempre la cojo con pinzas, y me cuesta mucho asociarla a inversiones de capital riesgo.


Si pretendéis ganar al S&P invirtiendo en empresas de extracción de metales, os deseo mucha suerte, es posible ganar, pero no es sencillo.

Entended que en épocas de crisis como todos hemos visto en el pasado, el oro por ejemplo es muy volátil con tendencia a subir, pero quizá en el caso de una crisis extendida en el tiempo y trasladada a los índices, la cosa sería diferente.

No siempre sale bien la jugada de comprar mineras en épocas de depresión bursátil, ya que hay muchos factores que les afectan, y no solo el precio del oro de modo directo.

Podemos tener el oro a 2000$ y las oreras irse al tacho por no cubrir costos, ya que tenemos muchos factores como que afectan a los costos de extracción (maquinaria, combustible, agotamiento de la beta, demanda internacional...)

Nunca olvidéis cuando os metáis a comprar acciones, que cotizan en un índice que arrastra como un tsunami todo lo que contiene, para bien y para mal...y si este ahora mismo se girase a la baja, y el oro no reflejase una buena subida, las oreras y metaleras se irán abajo, no lo dudéis.

Diversificad al estilo 50% físico 50% extractoras, al menos de ese modo os cubrís las espaldas algo mejor.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: ¡Joder! que NO "espabila" Vd. Ahora nos viene con invertir en Cobre cuando los inventarios están a reventar... ¿Sabe por qué? Simple y de básica en Economía: NO hay Consumo del mismo y todo apunta a que va a haber fuertes turbulencias económico-financieras a partir del próximo año 2018, aunque es posible que ya se vean a finales del presente año, aunque yo sigo con mis pronósticos de hace ya algunos años...

Por cierto, Vd. que NO recomienda los MPs y no les ve "potencial", ahora nos viene con el "cuento" del Cobre cuando éste lleva una caída desde máximos de alrededor del 40%... ¡Uy! qué patinazo... Evidentemente, el Cobre será una buena opción cuando todo vuelva a "tirar", si es que acaba haciéndolo...

En fin, insisto en lo que suelo decirle: se ha de currar más sus comentarios o "sentencias", porque la "argumentación" sigue brillando por su ausencia...

# bertok: Bueno, ahora mismo NO creo que haya ningún vehículo inversor que valga la pena contratar y mucho menos en la Renta Variable, peroooo quizás sea un buen momento para ir abriendo cortos, aunque ya hablamos de otra cosa... Creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que los niveles alcanzados en las Bolsas rozan lo "paranormal" y se está preparando una "buena"... ¿Cuándo? Pues, cuando les salga de los "pimientos" a los que manejan este cotarro.

Respecto a las mineras de MPs, está claro que es un sector con empresas bastante endeudadas, pero existen notables excepciones y que son "caballos ganadores"... Aunque esto es como en todo: hay que buscarlas, analizarlas y buscar el mejor momento para entrar. Y ahora NO lo es... al menos, desde mi modesta opinión.

# paketazo: Como casi SIEMPRE estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, pero te matizo lo mismo que a bertok. A mí favor tengo que conozco la minería, ya que me dediqué muchos años a ella desde el punto de vista inversor, perooooo también tengo claro, y en eso hemos coincidido en el pasado reciente, que NO es el momento ahora de entrar en ellas porque pueden caer y mucho cuando los índices bursátiles se den la vuelta... que lo harán y de eso no tengo la menor duda.

De todas formas, paketazo, yo sigo primando el FÍSICO y SÍ, es posible que entre en alguna minera, pero para NADA recomiendo un "fifty/fifty"... Con un 15%-20% en mineras ya hay más que suficiente y es que en el fondo seguimos hablando de lo mismo : "papel"...

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

La banca sistémica, el nuevo Leviatán

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (29 Jun 2017)

Juan Laborda no es santo de mi devoción, pero en este caso lo clava


----------



## xavik (29 Jun 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Quizas vaya a preguntar una chorrada...
> Pero si la plata es mas volatil que el oro y las subidas y bajadas son mas bruscas, por que ahora esta pasando al contrario?



También habría que ver en esos gráficos el cambio en %, que es lo que realmente nos dice la volatilidad.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2017)

Me ha parecido interesante como reflexión. Quizás los que saben de estas cosas puedan comentarla.

Gracias de antemano.

Un ex trader de Lehman apuesta su reputación a que la


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante como reflexión. Quizás los que saben de estas cosas puedan comentarla.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Un ex trader de Lehman apuesta su reputación a que la



Yo no me jugaría el cuello a pesar de que lo veo parecido este hombre.

Aquí ahora el gran problema que veo, es saber que pasará con las ganancias acumuladas durante esta casi década de subidas en renta variable.

Un incremento galopante de la deuda, respaldada por emisiones "infinitas" de dinero o mejor dicho balances contables que se cuadran por arte de magia.

Pensad en los vasos comunicantes...¿a dónde se irá la inversión cuando se salga de las revalorizaciones actuales?

¿Cortos en renta variable?

No sigo los prestamos de acciones desde hace tiempo, pero estaría bien mirar los grandes valores y sus % de prestadas.

¿oro?

Podrá atraer algo de ese capital, pero dudo que en gran cuantía.

¿renta fija?

Podría ser, si los intereses USA siguen aumentando, quizá sea que preparan el terreno para mantener la liquidez en barbecho unos años mientras se desmoronan los castillos de naipes que admiramos hoy en día.

Cryptoworld?? la verdad que no tengo pajolera idea de como reaccionará, pero con el dinero en B que hay ahí metido, ya me diréis a dónde se derivará...¿paraísos fiscales?...bueno, quienes tengan los contactos y las minutas, pues posiblemente, pero para el resto, creo que ahí se quedará, por eso tengo mis dudas de lo que sucederá con estos activos en una crisis económica mundial.

En países con precariedad de divisas está actuando como refugio, pero no apostaré por lo que sucederá en una crisis global.

Para los "viandantes" tener algo de metal, creo que podrá funcionar como protección, quizá no como el maná que nos jubile, pero algo es algo llegado el caso.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> *"Hasta los estados con mejor salud caerán. Entonces, el dólar no será refugio, el oro sí"*
> 
> Muchos inversores han visto en el oro el mejor escudo para protegerse de una crisis financiera. "El oro es el activo más seguro, rentable y líquido de la tierra", ha señalado el presidente de la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos de Inversión, SEMPI, Gabriel Ruiz, en una nueva edición de Diálogos en Libertad.
> 
> ...



El Que, el Como, incluso el Donde lo tenemos claro...el quid de la cuestión es ¿ y cuando  ? porque si para obtener una victoria en esta vida, tengo que esperar a saborearla en mi lecho de muerte cuando tenga 80 años, púes pírrica será...y lo siento eso de...ya lo disfrutaran tus nietos, púes no...soy muy codicioso, lo he sudado/sufrido Yo y lo quiero para mí, leñe...:


----------



## Mercyless (30 Jun 2017)

Tengo un cartera pequeña, empecé a invertir en enero.

Tengo todo fondos de inversión indexados, 70% acciones, 15% bonos y un 7.5% en un fondo inmobiliario de Blackrock y otro 7.5% en uno de empresas extractoras de oro y metales preciosos, tb de Blackrock.

Abrí una cuenta en BullionVault para comprar oro físico y tb estoy pensando en comprar un ETF ligado a la cotización del oro.

Cuanto oro creéis que es aconsejable tener en cartera de momento, un 10% en total?

Yo quiero estar posicionado y con cash para cuando vengan mal dadas invertir más en oro


Creéis que con el fondo de las mineras, el ETF linkado al oro y Bullion Vault estoy bien diversificado en oro?

En principio no es para especular, es para diversificar y protegerme del siguiente crash, aunque bueno, cuando llegue si tengo cash puede ser una opción el arriesgarse...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Lo que dice ese analista que has enlazado es más o menos lo mismo que vengo escribiendo por aquí desde hace unos años. Recuerda que comenté que se vería una "falsa salida" durante los años 2016-2017 y que a partir del 2018 el panorama se pondría muy "feo"...

En realidad, en muy pocos días he colocado la opinión de dos reputados analistas, Marc Faber y Jim Rogers, que ven un futuro muy convulso y con caídas bursátiles de gran calado. Yo NO soy muy partidario de los "gurús", pero SÍ que me gusta leer la opinión de aquellos que tienen amplios conocimientos de los mercados y han demostrado un tanto por ciento de aciertos muy elevados en sus previsiones y que es el caso en éstos dos analistas.

Tampoco hay que ser un "lince" para ver lo que es EVIDENTE: Un soporte histórico como son los 1500 en el S&P 500 parecen estar muy lejos y de hecho lo están... peroooo tocarse acabarán tocándose y veremos entonces lo qué sucede. Y siendo "objetivos" eso NO es NADA porque aún NO hablaríamos de Crash, aunque pudiera parecerlo. Ahora bien, si se profundizará en la caída se verían niveles que ahora parecerían "paranormales"... Sin embargo, uno ya los ha vivido, al igual que paketazo y otros conforeros que andan por aquí.

Mira, si se dan esos niveles en el S&P 500 nos acercaríamos con toda seguridad a los 6000 puntos en el Ibex-35. Y es que la LOCURA se ha instalado en los mercados bursátiles y han alcanzado niveles absurdos y que NO pasan ningún filtro por fundamentales.

Yo sigo siendo MUY BAJISTA por mucho que intenten mantener los índices y que la "tendencia" en las Bolsas americanas siga siendo alcista...

# El hombre dubitativo: Te insisto en lo que SIEMPRE comento por aquí: los MPs han de ser vistos como "reserva de valor" y/o "refugio"... Y si tenemos otro "concepto" más asociado a la "inversión" mejor posicionarse en otros activos, pero claro cuando vengan mal dadas veremos lo que valen éstos... También tienes otra opción y es dedicar parte de tu dinero a hacerte la vida más llevadera y eso es lo que yo estoy haciendo últimamente. 

# Negrofuturo: En lo personal, en los MPs apuesto por el FÍSICO y en un tanto por ciento MUY ELEVADO... El porcentaje indicado para el "papel" es una referencia, pero que en mi caso NO aplicaré. De todas formas, he de aclarar que yo SIEMPRE hablo de dinero "inversor" libre de Deuda, por tanto con un riesgo muy limitado, ya que se supone que podemos permitirnos perder buena parte del mismo. Y ya sé que mi criterío NO es lo más habitual, pero bueno es mi particular percepción de cómo gestionar las finanzas personales.

# Mercyless: NO es muy bueno guiarse por lo que se pueda comentar en un foro, aunque sea en uno "serio" como este hilo... En todo caso, puede servirnos para hacernos una "idea" e investigar por nuestra cuenta antes de lanzarse al "ruedo".

Y viendo su cartera, y tal como algunos vemos el "patio" a futuro, pues debería reestructurarla... Vienen "curvas" y existe una gran exposición a activos que están "burbujeados". Yo de Vd. aumentaría la liquidez y más tarde Vd. ya decidirá que hace con ella.

Aquí, en este hilo, defendemos la posesión FÍSICA de los MPs y, por tanto, a "mano" o lo más cerca posible... Ahora bien, si queremos diversificar hay otros vehículos como mineras, ETFs que sigan bien la cotización de los MPs como, por ejemplo, el GLD en el Oro... Evitaría los ETFs de las mineras.

De todas formas, si Vd. piensa que va a haber un Crash, difícilmente se protegerá Vd. teniendo "papel"...

Saludos.


----------



## Mercyless (30 Jun 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Y buenos ETF's? El GLD solamente?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Y buenos ETF's? El GLD solamente?



SÍ, GLD para el Oro y SLV para la Plata, pero tenga en cuenta que son ETFs que cotizan en la Bolsa americana, por tanto NO deje de lado la otra "pata": el USD...

Saludos.


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2017)

Las bolsas mundiales están a punto de tener una correción muy fuerte. De hecho la relación entre precio del oro y la plata contra el S&P 500 está en mínimos históricos.

Además la relación Oro/Plata está a niveles del crack de 2008 pero ha tenido una tendencia alcista correlacionada con las bolsas. Esto no tiene sentido, puesto que siendo la plata un producto mucho más industrial y menos refugio que el ORO debería haber tenido una evolución inversa. ¿Por qué? Porque la menor necesidad de refugio del oro y la mayor demanda de plata reducen el ratio. Pero ha ocurrido lo contrario lo que indica que no hay soporte verdad a rally de la bolsa de los últimos años más que unos tipos de interés ridículos y dinero que no sabe a donde ir.


----------



## racional (1 Jul 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Creéis que con el fondo de las mineras, el ETF linkado al oro y Bullion Vault estoy bien diversificado en oro?



Si no lo tienes tu físicamente, no tienes garantias de nada. Los ETF son directamente estafas financieras legales.


----------



## Mercyless (1 Jul 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si no lo tienes tu físicamente, no tienes garantias de nada. Los ETF son directamente estafas financieras legales.



Puedes explicar eso de los ETF's?
Lo de la estafa

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold Mining Stocks

Saludos.


----------



## silverbio (1 Jul 2017)

Hola Compañero....Pues así explicado sencillo.....hay mucho mas papel (participaciones de esos ETF´s que metal (subyacente) que soporte esas participaciones)...en momentos de zozobra bursátil (la última vez paso con el BREXIT) los ETF se secan (se vuelven ilíquidos, lo peor que le puede pasar a una inversión...y se pone difícil acceder/recuperar tu posición...)
Para corto plazo...puede...a medio y largo...pueden ser ratoneras...
Saludos a todos..



Mercyless dijo:


> Puedes explicar eso de los ETF's?
> Lo de la estafa
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## Mercyless (1 Jul 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola Compañero....Pues así explicado sencillo.....hay mucho mas papel (participaciones de esos ETF´s que metal (subyacente) que soporte esas participaciones)...en momentos de zozobra bursátil (la última vez paso con el BREXIT) los ETF se secan (se vuelven ilíquidos, lo peor que le puede pasar a una inversión...y se pone difícil acceder/recuperar tu posición...)
> Para corto plazo...puede...a medio y largo...pueden ser ratoneras...
> Saludos a todos..



Hola y gracias por responder.

Entiendo que los ETF's entonces son un mejor activo para especular a corto plazo que como inversión a medio-largo plazo.

De momento sólo tengo fondos, uno de mineras de Blackrock, otro de esta compañia de propiedades inmobiliarias, cada uno con un 8% de toda mi inversión aprox. Y un fondo de fondos de Vanguard.

Estaría pensando en el ETF de oro y en comprarlo directamente en Bullion Vault para diversificar.
Con lo que tu dices me pensaré lo del ETF


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...aks-saca-a-la-luz-una-nueva-bestia-de-la-cia-

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2017)

Vaya, vaya...

- UK dealer charged in US over multimillion-dollar fake Bitcoin site scam | Technology | The Guardian

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- TRUMP PODRÍA INICIAR UNA GUERRA COMERCIAL MUNDIAL DESOYENDO A SUS ASESORES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## racional (3 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - TRUMP PODRÍA INICIAR UNA GUERRA COMERCIAL MUNDIAL DESOYENDO A SUS ASESORES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Trump no hace más que trolear.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2017)

racional dijo:


> Trump no hace más que trolear.



Si "profundiza" un poco verá que no sólo "trolea" y menos la "troupe" que tiene detrás...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- España, país enfermo

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Jul 2017)

Oro y Plata cayendo fuerte desde el medio día.

¿Alguien sabe pourquoi ? Algún factor económico ?

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2017)

Hola, amador: NO, no observo NADA que justifique la caída en el Oro y puede que haya existido algún "movimiento" para acelerar la fase correctiva en la que está sumido... Ahora mismo, con las Bolsas americanas en máximos, el Oro lo tiene bastante difícil para volver a subir de forma consistente. De todas formas, se sigue manteniendo el lateral de los últimos meses y que se encuentra entre los $1300 y los $1200.

A corto plazo se podrían ver los $1216,10 con una extensión hacia los $1200,70... Realmente, el escenario actual cambiaría si se perdieran con volumen los $1188,10 y que parece lo menos plausible, al menos de momento...

Saludos.


----------



## Mercyless (3 Jul 2017)

Abrí una cuenta en Bullion Vault y estoy pensando cuando empezar a comprar oro físico...

Pensáis que es un buen momento, o esperar a que haya un crash bursatil?


----------



## frisch (3 Jul 2017)

*España, un país enfermo*

Comentarios al artículo de Juan Laborda.

No sólo es España y tampoco, sólo Francia, es el Sistema, allí donde actúa.

Laborda habla de la precariedad de los jóvenes porque Laborda, como persona sensata, cree que el futuro de la sociedad llega de manos de los que están, en el tiempo, por detrás, las nuevas generaciones. Ocurre que al sistema todo esto le da soberanamente igual. Habría que meterse en la cabeza de una vez por todas que al Sistema, lo de las nuevas generaciones, le da soberanamente igual. Ése es un concepto en el que el Sistema no cree. De hecho el Sistema nunca creyó en una economía productiva, basada en la formación. El Sistema siempre ha creído en una economía especulativa, algo así como que tengo 50€ y me los juego en una máquina tragaperras. Si gano, perfecto, si pierdo, ya conseguiré otros 50€ y volver a jugármelos en la máquina. ¡A ver qué pasa!

Vamos que una adicción, un drogata, un junkie que no hay manera de sacarle de ese mundo porque está demasiado pillado y, si concibe la existencia de otros mundos (otras maneras de actuar y de comportarse) no le da la gana de explorarlas. Vamos que no quiere, que le va su marcha, su ruta del bacalao.

Los que controlan las finanzas de este mundo, además de ser drogatas son, unos psicópatas. Es decir que pueden matar a su madre y no enterarse de que lo están haciendo.



Volviendo a los "jóvenes". Estos se las arreglan. Por supuesto, ganando 4€ por hora, viviendo, en casa de sus padres, por supuesto no alquilando un piso, y, a veces, alquilando habitación en piso compartido con derecho a cocina.

Y, el Sistema, esto lo denomina: "Adecuarse a las nuevas circunstancias". Por supuesto el Sistema cuando dice esto, se refiere a los demás, no a si mismo, porque si mismo sigue hospedándose en el Palace junto a la Carrera de San Jerónimo o en el Plaza Hotel junto a Central Park cuando tiene que solventar alguno de sus negocios fuera de su lugar de residencia, de ahí para abajo, lo que usted quiera y conciba, hasta llegar a "estos jóvenes" que alquilan una habitación por 260 € en Badalona o 400 € en Barcelona, con derecho a cocina y con derecho a intentar llevarse bien con los demás arrendatarios del resto de las habitaciones.

Y, donde peca, Juan Laborda, es en seguir creyendo que el Sistema podría ser un ente bueno. Y donde repeca Juan Laborda es en seguir creyendo que el Sistema pudiera, llegado el momento, hacer un mea culpa. Y donde re-repeca Juan Laborda es en creer que el Sistema puede ser modificado. No, no puede ser modificado, a lo sumo, los jóvenes alquilarán una habitación en un piso compartido y se darán con un canto en los dientes por poder hacerlo y, la mayoría, no cuestionará el Sistema porque lo que quieren es ... sencillamente ... vivir.

Y, eso, el Sistema lo sabe.


P.S. Los jubilados (electoralmente hablando) es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana pero, eso, al Sistema se la trae al pairo. En un futuro próximo, no habrá jubilados que reclamen jubilación. Habrá "jóvenes" ya viejos que se habrán adecuado a las "nuevas circunstancias". Con la ayuda de Apple, Netflix, Amazon, Twitter, Whatsapp, Telegram, Microsoft y demás creadores de sueños de cartón piedra.


----------



## racional (3 Jul 2017)

Max Keiser: "No se puede comprar oro y plata porque estan manipulados, pero si Bitcoin porque no lo esta".







minuto 3:30


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jul 2017)

Vaya fiebre con Bitcoin...Yo creo que entrar ahora es arruinarse...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2017)

# racional: BitCoin es posible que no esté manipulado, pero la sensación de que está en "Burbuja" NO se la quita NADIE o por lo menos que es campo abonado para la ESPECULACIÓN y, la verdad, entre ésta y la "manipulación" tampoco hay tanta diferencia...

De todas formas, me imagino que si Max Keiser dice que hay que tirarse del 5º piso NO le hará caso, ¿No?

En fin, como vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, cuanto más tiren los MPs más tiempo tenemos para ir comprando aquellos que SÍ confiamos en ellos...

# Mercyless: Cuando se produce un Crash bursátil NO sabemos la profundidad que éste pueda tener, así que es difícil tomar decisiones en medio del mismo y, además, lo más normal y lógico sería que el Oro fuese más caro de adquirir, por tanto si tenemos claro el "producto" para qué esperar... Otra cosa es que deseemos especular y el Oro FÍSICO NO es el más idóneo para ese menester.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2017)

Hoy han llevado el oro a niveles peligrosos. Por debajo de 1200 - 1210 entra en mercado bajista.

La directriz de tendencia bajista la tiene por los 1284


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jul 2017)

El bitcoin tambien ha de estar manipulado pues los mineros early adopters poseen la mayor parte y tumban el valor o lo calientan cuando quieren. Por otro lado Keiser lleva muchos años defendiendo el bitcoin y no es un secreto que va cargado.


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vaya fiebre con Bitcoin...Yo creo que entrar ahora es arruinarse...



Creo que hay razones de sobra para que asi sea, un producto que no esta bajo el control de la mafia bancaria. Te parece poco? No hay muchos productos asi. Creo que aun esta baratisimo teniendo en cuenta esa ventaja.

Si no te convence Max Keiser, mira este que sabe lo que dice.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de leer por encima el "MEMORABLE" post de la madrugada... Y "Memorable" por la cantidad de sandeces que dice y, por eso mismo, haré lo de SIEMPRE con este "elemento": PASAR...

Además, que manía de entrar aquí a tratar el BitCoin cuando creo que existen muchos hilos dedicados al mismo y donde sus seguidores pueden comentar e informarse como les plazca sobre ese "producto", "activo" o lo que sea... De todas formas, aquí se les hace el caso que se les hace, es decir NINGUNO.

Por otro lado, hay bastantes "metaleros" que están posicionados en el BitCoin y NO dan la "vara" por este hilo y, con casi toda seguridad, con muchas más "pelas" que el "visionario" de turno...

En cualquier caso, lo que digo SIEMPRE: que cada cual se gaste su dinero como mejor le plazca y que NO meta la nariz en casa ajena sin tener arreglada la suya... Algo que resulta evidente cuando se está en busca de El Dorado... Lo digo porque algunos NO tenemos porqué buscarlo y nos conformamos con lo que ya tenemos, quizás porque es SUFICIENTE para hacernos la vida lo más llevadera posible.

Y dejo esto...

Con precariedad no hay natalidad

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (4 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # racional: BitCoin es posible que no esté manipulado, pero la sensación de que está en "Burbuja" NO se la quita NADIE o por lo menos que es campo abonado para la ESPECULACIÓN y, la verdad, entre ésta y la "manipulación" tampoco hay tanta diferencia...
> 
> De todas formas, me imagino que si Max Keiser dice que hay que tirarse del 5º piso NO le hará caso, ¿No?
> 
> ...



Buenos días ! Después de unos días fuera del ámbito de la economía...

Fernando, sólo quería argumentar que el Bitcoin seguro que fue comprado por algún avispado analista bursátil de Wall Street, lo digo porque podría jugar con las mentes débiles de todas las personas dedicadas a la especulación. Puesto que es una nueva burbuja y apenas existían las criptomonedas, es algo que a la gente está dispuesta a tirarse a la piscina por algo nuevo. ¿Quién dice que una gran mitad de los bitcoins los tenga una compañía de prestigio? No hay nadie que lo diga, pero yo creo a pies juntillas que es obra de un banco de inversión para sacar un buen pellizco. Puesto que aquél bajonazo de Ethereum si bien creo era esa moneda blockchain, acabó de 2000 dolares a 200 en apenas unos segundos. A mi algo ahí me huele mal, porque no puede ser que hayan sido los especuladores de turno poniéndose de acuerdo uno a uno para venderlo a ese mismo instante. 

Quién sea capaz de acogerse a ese mercado bursátil sabe que tiene mucho que perder, porque nadie sabe quién está detrás de todo ello. Al menos de una compañía o de materias primas sabes que has de estar al loro de informaciones geopolíticas.



PD: A mi me han incitado a invertir en criptomonedas pero temo perder mi patrimonio en algo que es abstracto, por tanto siempre prefiero lo físico, que pueda palparlo, que lo pueda tener en mis manos.


----------



## vpsn (4 Jul 2017)

El clapham etsa como una chota, pero si lo lees dice cosas interesantes, en cuanto a las criptos, no se, si quereis os digo el beneficio que me han dado mis bitcoins y ethers y lo comparo con el que me ha dado el oro y la plata...

Yo creo que la criptomonedas ya son una relaidad, el problema esta en acertar, cual sera la cripto del futuro? Quiza alguna basada en oro?


----------



## Morsa (4 Jul 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> El clapham etsa como una chota, pero si lo lees dice cosas interesantes, en cuanto a las criptos, no se, si quereis os digo el beneficio que me han dado mis bitcoins y ethers y lo comparo con el que me ha dado el oro y la plata...
> 
> Yo creo que la criptomonedas ya son una realidad, el problema esta en acertar, cual sera la cripto del futuro? Quiza alguna basada en oro?




A las criptos se les puede sacar una rentabilidad maja, ya que están en un momento muy embrionario y con un potencial de tirones brutales ( tanto para arriba, como para abajo)

El oro es un seguro por si todo lo demás falla, es un activo sin riesgo de contraparte . De hecho la ventaja es que es menos volátil que las criptos. A menos que todo se vaya atpc.

En ese supuesto ni JP Morgan, Lehmann Bros ni el Deutsche van a tener papelitos suficientes para deprimir el precio como vienen haciendo de manera clara.

Si el oro no estuviera manipulado, me temo que hace ya un tiempo que la aversión al reisgo de los mercados lo habrían llevado a unas cotas donde hasta los antimetales más recalcitrantes se lo estarían cuestionando.

En mi opinión lo óptimo es contar con un mix de los diferentes productos. Si bien hay pocos huevos para tantas cestas, que cada uno los ponga donde se sienta más cómodo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Jul 2017)

Hola buenas tardes. Sabe alguien dónde se puede encontrar algo de info acerca de cómo afectan las guerras al precio del oro? 
Ayer vi un Tweet de Jim Rickards que decía war with N Korea is coming... Y no suele equivocarse. 
También es muy defensor de comprar oro físico. 

Un saludo!


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> A las criptos se les puede sacar una rentabilidad maja, ya que están en un momento muy embrionario y con un potencial de tirones brutales ( tanto para arriba, como para abajo)
> 
> El oro es un seguro por si todo lo demás falla, es un activo sin riesgo de contraparte . De hecho la ventaja es que es menos volátil que las criptos. A menos que todo se vaya atpc.
> 
> ...



Esos bancos de inversión ponen el precio del oro en donde les place. El mercado es suyo y lo subirán cuando a ellos y su brazo ejecutor (la FED) les interese.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2017)

Bueno, eso de la "verdad" suele ir por "barrios"... Más interesante es esto: "No basta decir solamente la verdad, más conviene mostrar la causa de la falsedad." (Aristóteles) Perooooo eso es mucho más "complicado" para algunos... o más bien MUCHOS.

# Ladrillófilo: Hace pocos años escribí sobre lo que preguntas y si nos referimos a la dos Guerras Mundiales, el Oro se anticipó a los dos eventos, pero cayó durante el transcurso de ambas contiendas bélicas.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2017)

Ya creo que nadie duda que el precio del oro esta manipulado y que esto no se podra seguir haciendo de por vida, el problema es que los manipuladores tienen mucho poder, y hasta cuando van a poder aguantar esta situación? que pasa si se tiran otros 40 años asi? porque un inversor no puede estar esperando indefinidamente toda su vida. Luego Bitcoin a estas alturas creo que no hay duda que es un activo más que hay que tener, que llegara sin duda a $10,000 y posiblemente tambien a $100,000, es decir, que aún esta muy barato.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2017)

En cierta ocasión recibí una consulta particular de un conforero de este hilo... El tema era sobre comprar BitCoin y le dije cuál era mi postura al respecto, es decir negativa. Sin embargo, él me dijo que unos 150 Euros como si fueran dedicados a la Lotería y entonces le dije que SÍ, que bajo esa óptica tenía las mismas posibilidades de perder y, posiblemente, más a ganar a futuro SIEMPRE y cuando mantuviera la posición en el tiempo. Bien, no sé si finalmente habrá sido así, ya que le he perdido la "pista", pero si hubiera seguido el "consejo" ahora tendría una auténtica "pasta"...

Evidentemente, ese "consejo" lo dí mucho antes que muchos "visionarios" descubrieran el BitCoin... Está claro que, a pesar de los pesares, yo sigo pensando de la misma manera en relación a ese activo tan "etéreo" para mí...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (4 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cierta ocasión recibí una consulta particular de un conforero de este hilo... El tema era sobre comprar BitCoin y le dije cuál era mi postura al respecto, es decir negativa. Sin embargo, él me dijo que unos 150 Euros como si fueran dedicados a la Lotería y entonces le dije que SÍ, que bajo esa óptica tenía las mismas posibilidades de perder y, posiblemente, más a ganar a futuro SIEMPRE y cuando mantuviera la posición en el tiempo. Bien, no sé si finalmente habrá sido así, ya que le he perdido la "pista", pero si hubiera seguido el "consejo" ahora tendría una auténtica "pasta"...
> 
> Evidentemente, ese "consejo" lo dí mucho antes que muchos "visionarios" descubrieran el BitCoin... Está claro que, a pesar de los pesares, yo sigo pensando de la misma manera en relación a ese activo tan "etéreo" para mí...
> 
> Saludos.



Con esto de la criptomonedas, no tengo ni puta idea de ello, lo digo asi de claro, nunca me ha interesado esas inversiones, y cuando leo, ni me entero, me parece chino:XX::XX:, que si que hay quien se esta poniendo las botas y demas, enhorabuena, pero eso no es para mi, porque quien saca ese dinero???, que valor se le da al mismo????, y muchas preguntas que tengo, que veo no le veo punta, y aun cuando hay muchos foreros que nos comentan y nos dicen las bondades de las mismas, no lo veo muy claro, para mi es mas que el timo de la estampita, y lo de afinsa y cia, etc. etc,.
El dinero fiat aun cuando no esta respaldado por oro desde hace años, al menos lo puedes tocar y manejar y comprar.
No es el hilo mas apropiado para hablar de las criptomonedas porque en este subforo existen tropecientos hilos abiertos sobre ellos, pero alguno existen en lo mismo en que es la mejor opcion, antes que el oro o la plata. Para mi eso de tener monedas de plata u oro en la mano, no lo comparo con otras "inversiones". Y respeto todos aquellos que toman decisiones que luego se pueden arrepentir, pero cada uno hace con su dinero lo que le da la gana.
Los metales preciosos estan manipulados desde hace muchos años, pero aun estan mas manipulados y con mas especulaciones estas famosas criptomonedas que estan saliendo.


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (4 Jul 2017)

En cierta ocasión recibí una consulta pública en este foro (no en foropesetas)
El tema era cómo veía yo el precio del oro a dos años-futuro. Yo le dije que no podía saberlo, pero tanto insistió, que le dije un precio estimado y de lo que yo pensaba que bajaría, para el oro y la plata en euros, que viene a ser tal y como está ahora mismo (si tuvieramos en cuenta la misma relación $/eur que había entonces). Acerté, y lo hice cuando otros aconsejaban esperar a 26, después a 24, después a 22 (porque está claro que lo están manipulando y volverá a 50, palabra de visionario) y cargar fuerte cuando llegara a 20. Digo lo aconsejaban, por no decir que salí con más insultos, y ningún razonamiento, que lo que hubiera pensado. Solo me pidieron opinión...

Algunos de éstos visionarios del horo, recuerdo que metían la patita en los primeros hilos de bitcoin, y salía escaldados y disculpándose.

Yo entiendo que sea dificil "acertar" con lo que va a pasar a futuro con el precio del oro, y más aconsejar en un sentido u otro. Claro que...yo no me dedico a la prospectiva. :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2017)

Interesante...

- Britain 'is on the brink of housing price collapse' | Daily Mail Online

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jul 2017)

Las modas y la ley de la oferta y la demanda...no hay más.

Las modas económicas se activan mediante los medios...TV, Internet, prensa...

¿Quién las activa?

Las masas no...suelen ser intereses primarios...

Por ejemplo:

Quiero vender una empresa X de caramelos.

Busco medios de masas, y bombardeo con spots de lo cojonudos que son los caramelos X...al tiempo, pago a famosos para que salgan en internet comiendo caramelos X...

La empresa se vende bien, a la gente le da igual el volumen de ventas, las cuentas...si Lady Gaga come caramelos X , invierto fijo.

Las cryptomonedas están on fire...no tenéis más que iros a google tendencias e ir mirando la evolución de BTC, Ethereum...

Eso implica aumento del interés y la demanda...este hilo es un referente de ello, pues hace 3 años apenas se hablaba de cryptomonedas, y hoy sale cada poco.

La moda aumenta la demanda y eso el precio.

¿hace eso que las crypto tengan más futuro?

Es probable, pues a mayor masa usándolas mejor funcionalidad del sistema.

El problema sería el uso especulativo basado en una burbuja de "moda"...y esas son las que hay que identificar.

Personalmente pienso que el 90% del chiringuito es una moda especulativa que desaparecerá...mi duda es como afectará al resto del sistema (el otro 10%)

Las punto com se llevaron por delante al 75% al menos de las empresas "innovadoras" de la época, y aquí pasará lo mismo muy probablemente.

¿hasta dónde?

Pues hasta dónde llegue la moda y el dinero.

El oro, no está de moda...pues pienso que es un activo más atemporal.

Buen día a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2017)

nunca me ha gustado ir a la moda ,,,  ,,,,, visto como me parece y no como me dictan , si a la gente le gusta ir con camisas amarilla y topos lilas por el simple hecho de que le paguen es su decisión.... pero cuando cambien la moda que no se quejen de lo caras que eran las camisas.

el día que el oro este de moda , una de dos ,,, o tendré otros problemas mas gordos , o igual vendo el que tenga.


----------



## Bohemian (5 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En formato geométrico y aritmético.
> 
> Pues seguiré sin saber como se compra o se vende ese vector de especulación.
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Gran comentario sin duda, pero me temo que si llega a esa cifra no creéis que hay alguien manipulando el Bitcoin desde un principio? Los hermanos Winklevoss seguro que tienen mucho que demostrar sobre los futuros de las criptomonedas, no me jodais son los que tuvieron 'huevos' para meterse de lleno en éste nuevo nicho de mercado.


En su día estuve apunto de meter 1.000 euros en Bitcoins, ahora estaría en las Bahamas disfrutando a lo Bilzerian, pero no, no me fié, en aquella época sólo era un crío y ahora que he madurado, puede que me haya convertido en un puritano en economía.


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2017)

mi proveedor habitual , no tiene oro , que tal coininvest ? alguna experiencia?


----------



## amador (5 Jul 2017)

A veces habéis hablado de la pérdida por contango de los ETF de metales u otras materias primas cuando se va a largo plazo.

Al a vista de esto:

iShares Silver Trust | SLV

Quería saber si la diferencia en el rendimiento a un año que se ve entre 16.80% y 17.44% corresponde a esa pérdida. En decir, que la plata habría subido un 17.44% y el ETF solo el 16.80. No se si significa eso y estoy en lo cierto, o no tiene nada que ver.

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, he estado repasando comentarios y SIEMPRE te encuentras algún imbécil suelto... Bien, mi "consejo" sobre el BitCoin se lo realice a trasgukoke y que fue un conforero bastante conocido en este hilo y con el que muchos hemos realizado "transacciones"...

Y SÍ, recuerdo a foropesetas y que fue un foro donde era muy leído -como en todos los que he escrito- y que se fue a la MIERDA cuando deje de escribir allí. Y fue una lástima porque era un foro que tenía mucho porvenir y mejores "mimbres" que Burbuja y cuyo foro anda muy deteriorado desde hace tiempo, de ahí que haya preferido silmultanear éste con mi Blog en Rankia y es allí donde trato más el tema de los MPs.

Y NO todo el mundo sirve para la Prospectiva y que tampoco es una "Ciencia exacta", así que algunos mejor se dedican a los Bolos o a escribir tonterías por aquí y allá... Tampoco sirven para mucho más. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!

# Bohemian: Yo ya conocí el BitCoin a $5 -precisamente, andaba por foropesetas- y tampoco me convenció en aquel entonces... Está claro que perdí una "pasta" de campeonato, perooooo yo vengo del mundo de las finanzas, así que no me como mucho el "tarro", ya que seguramente sacando un 100% habría vendido y hubiera pasado del mismo. Tampoco hubiera colocado mucha "pasta" ahí y sólo de forma simbólica.

Bien, Bohemian, has dado en el quid de la cuestión: Nos "dicen" que hay "X" número de BitCoin o de las nuevas "monedas" y cómo coño podemos comprobar que eso es así... Y, además, estos movimientos que observo se deben a pura ESPECULACIÓN y NO hay NADA más. En fin, para mí es algo que "existe" de forma "etérea" y, por tanto, NO me interesa y, es más, tampoco voy a perder mi tiempo en saber más acerca de algo que me importa lo que me importa...

# timi: Ese proveedor que comentas es muy solvente y conocido entre los "metaleros". Hace tiempo (años) que no trato con ellos y te comento esto porque antes se "columpiaban" con los gastos de envío. Y ahora no sé cómo va ese particular y es lo único que deberás comprobar.

# amador: Los ETFs van perdiendo valor con el paso del tiempo y sirven para operar en el corto plazo, pero a medio plazo tienen que subir unos "escalones" más para llegar al terreno de los beneficios... Y a largo plazo son bastante peligrosos, aparte de que tienen también el handicap de que son bastante ilíquidos en momentos de "turbulencias". Eso NO quita para que algo tenga por ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jul 2017)

Sobre esto del bitcoin todos tenemos, seguro, sentimientos ambivalentes, por eso sale el tema tan a menudo en este foro que trata de otras cosas..

Yo soy también uno de los que llevan siguiendo el tema del bitcoin hace años. Por lo menos desde que estaba a unos 40. He intentado comprenderlo y estudiarlo como algo que personas de bastante nivel creen que es provechoso y con futuro, además de una buena inversión. Sin embargo, aunque he llegado a tener una idea del concepto bastante aproximada, mis escasos conocimientos matemáticos e informáticos me han impedido entenderlo a fondo en sus aspectos más técnicos, por lo que no he podido participar en las discusiones en los foros.

Ahora bien, está el aspecto inversor y especulativo del bitcoin. Ahí sí se puede opinar, como opinaba de Terra en su día aunque no tenía ni idea de como funcionaba una centralita telefónica. 

El caso de Terra es muy parecido en cuanto a su desarrollo como inversión. Casi todos mis conocidos invirtieron más o menos en ese producto o en algún otro de la burbuja .com. Yo, desde el primer minuto, vi que detrás de Terra no había nada. Era una página como cualquier otra desde la que acceder a Internet y recibir unos servicios que no eran excepcionales. Tampoco veía de donde iban a sacar el beneficio, porque nunca creí en la publicidad en Internet y sigo sin creer. Ojo, digo publicidad de la vieja escuela, que era la que había entonces, banners, pop ups, ...ahi no habia nada, nadie pincha en esos anuncios y no llevan a ventas significativas; otra cosa es el tráfico de datos y las ofertas personalizadas, que es de lo que vive Internet ahora.

Así que Terra era otra burbuja típica en la que todo el mundo quería meter su dinero y que yo no compré. Como no compré la de los pisos, la del petróleo, la de las telefónicas, la de sofyco, la de los sellos (otra en la que cayeron varios familiares), la de Gescartera, la de los árboles, la dos de Rumasa, (en la que hubo gente que palmó en las dos, generalmente fachas irredentos, probitinos..) y tantos etcéteras.

El que entró en Terra y vendió el día antes de la caída, se forró; el que paso dos o tres pisos y ganó diez millones con cada uno, se forró; el que compró 1000 bitcoins a 1 euro es millonario. Hizo bien; aunque supiera que eran burbujas, las aprovechó con inteligencia y algo de suerte. 

Yo llevo más de un año que tenía decidido a entrar en bitcoin. Me parece que tiene futuro. El concepto es valioso, aunque no sea bitcoin la que prevalezca, como no fue Napster la aplicación que predominó en el intercambio de archivos que sin embargo revolucionó internet y la industria del ocio. Creía que iba a tener una alta revalorización, pero yo pensaba más bien en probar los programas, aprender, hacer algún intercambio, no perder la ola de esta tecnología, como me esforcé en su día con el mail, o con el P2P.

Entonces estaba alrededor de 400 euros, tenía pensado invertir unos 4000, nada que me fuese a doler si desaparecían. Lo fui posponiendo, por falta de tiempo, por complejidad, por pereza, por que estaba en otras historias... Subió al entorno de 1000, me pareció caro, esperé una corrección... El resto de la historia ya la conocemos. Me parece que es lo que nos debió ocurrir a casi todos los que estamos en este asunto de los metales. 

Bueno, podría haberme echo con unos 120.000. Si hubiera entrado antes, mucho más. Sería un buen pelotazo; no se ganan todos los días si eres una persona normal, asalariado, funcionario... Pero no sufrí ni un segundo por la pérdida de la oportunidad, como no sufría por haberme perdido la oportunidad de Terra, o de Gescartera. 

Porque hoy por hoy, bitcoin es una burbuja de libro. Los que están dentro y siguen subiendo al carro utilizan los mismos argumentos que los de los pisos y los tulipanes. ¿Que pueden llegar a valer 100.000 euros? seguro, y los pisos también pueden llegar a valer un par de millones, pero de momento no lo veo.

Todos los síntomas son de burbuja agotada. ¿Por qué creo esto? 

1. Ya ocurrió en el 2013 y estuvo bajando hasta el 2015

2. Todos los entusiastas animan y jalean con la cantinela de que está baratísimo y que hay que comprar porque hay pocos y se van a acabar ¿donde he oido esto?

3. La base de su crecimiento es meramente especulativa con respecto a las funciones para las que fue creado, como esas urbanizaciones en casa el demonio que nadie pensó nunca en ocupar. El dinero especulativo ya entró, está agotado, ahora hay que poner mucho dinero encima de la mesa para mantener la tendencia. El pánico se acerca. Nada nuevo que no hayamos visto cien veces.

¿Cuales son estas funciones que se supone lo igualan al mejor dinero conocido, oro y plata?

4. Como medio de pago, sus utilidades son ínfimas con respecto al fiat. Es aceptado en algunas páginas de internet, nada en el mundo físico. Y esto en un mercado alcista, porque si me venden un viaje por 1 bitcoin el agente espera que mañana valdrá el doble. Veremos a ver lo que ocurre cuando las páginas de viajes vendan una estancia en Venecia por un bitcoin y mañana haya caido el 30%. Como el porcentaje de ventas es muy bajo con respecto al negocio, les merece la pena posicionarse asumiendo algún riesgo,pero si tuvieran que realizar el grueso de su actividad en bitcoin estarían arruinados. También es de uso en la deepweb, drogas, tráficos varios por las razones que todos sabemos, pero tampoco se puede considerar.

5. Como depósito de valor, cero. Obvio.

6. Como unidad de cuenta, cero. Obvio.

7. Como patrón de pagos diferidos, cero. Obvio.

Parece que tiene alguna utilidad como medio de transferencias rápidas y baratas, pero hasta eso está teniendo dificultades.

En fin, que ojalá que hubiera comprado 40.000 euros cuando estaba 50 cts. pero como no se me pasó por la imaginación y nadie sabía lo que era aquello, no sufro, como no sufro por no haber comprado la lotería de navidad cuando tocó en mi ciudad. Entre otras cosas porque se vendían cientos de números y tenía que acertar con aquel que vendieron en aquel bar que estaba lejos de casa.

Como el bitcoin.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2017)

Kovaliov te doy las gracias por haberte tomado el tiempo y las ganas de escribir tu elaborado comentario, es de agradecer.

Dices "_La base de su crecimiento [bitcoin] es meramente especulativa con respecto a las funciones para las que fue creado_".

En mi opinión das en el clavo: el bitcoin, entre otras cosas (blanquear dinero negro) fue creado para especular y, todo el mundo sabe, que la navaja de la especulación tiene dos filos: los que lo ganan todo y los que lo pierden todo.

Seguimos en el Casino.

Que nadie se olvide que en la "filosofía" (de mis narices) del bitcoin había todo un discurso de que, por fin, se creaba una moneda que el Sistema no podía "controlar". Transparente en el anonimato.

¡Qué falacia!

¡El anonimato nunca fue transparente!

Añadiría a lo que dices, que el bitcoin es (contribuye) la antesala a la desaparición del dinero físico, lo que significa que quien detiene el ordenador detiene la masa monetaria.

¡Que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras!

Si es posible convencer a una mayoría votar por unos delincuentes (sea el país que sea) ¿cómo no será posible hacerles creer que las cosas van por buen camino? (por simplificar).


_________________________________


Luego, ocurre otra cosa que, la verdad, no ayuda a la resolución de los verdaderos problemas y es que, la mayor parte del personal quiere dar el pelotazo, sea bitcoin, pisito en el Mediterráneo o sellos de colección.

La codicia.


----------



## disken (5 Jul 2017)

Kovaliov, te has coronado. Gracias por compartir tu experiencia. Sabe mas el diablo por viejo que por diablo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Te felicito por tu post. Muy bueno, la verdad, y te "confesaré" que a mí sí que me pilló Terra en sus "horas bajas", aunque muy poca "pasta", ya que me salí cuando vi que aquello se estaba convirtiendo en una "ratonera"... ¿BitCoin? No sé, no creo que sea comparable al caso de Terra, pero se está convirtiendo en un Casino y, además, su "origen" es lo que NO me convence de ninguna de las maneras.

Bien, aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo de Geopolítica...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...el-petro-yuan-y-la-proxima-guerra-contra-iran

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (5 Jul 2017)

timi dijo:


> mi proveedor habitual , no tiene oro , que tal coininvest ? alguna experiencia?




Sin problemas. He hecho varios pedidos hay. Mucha variedad y muy buenos precios.
El unico problema es el que te comenta Fernando, el precio de los gastos de envio, unos 24-26 euros.
Pero aun asi, casi que sale a cuenta, sobre todo si pides mas de una onza de oro.


----------



## dgomtam989 (5 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, he estado repasando comentarios y SIEMPRE te encuentras algún imbécil suelto... Bien, mi "consejo" sobre el BitCoin se lo realice a trasgukoke y que fue un conforero bastante conocido en este hilo y con el que muchos hemos realizado "transacciones"...
> 
> Y SÍ, recuerdo a foropesetas y que fue un foro donde era muy leído -como en todos los que he escrito- y que se fue a la MIERDA cuando deje de escribir allí. Y fue una lástima porque era un foro que tenía mucho porvenir y mejores "mimbres" que Burbuja y cuyo foro anda muy deteriorado desde hace tiempo, de ahí que haya preferido silmultanear éste con mi Blog en Rankia y es allí donde trato más el tema de los MPs.
> 
> ...



Fernando, sin que sirva como recomendación por supuesto, pero acudiendo a tu experiencia, quería preguntarte ahora que voy muy bien cargado de físico y que tengo intención de diversificar un poco con ETFs. He estado estudiando algunos de estos productos y conociendo de antemano que entrar en ellos es meterse en un jardín muy particular, me convencen estos:

ZKB Gold ETF AA EUR (CH0047533523) y Xetra-Gold (DE000A0S9GB0). Por lo que he leído, ambos tienen respaldo de oro físico, no realizan préstamo del oro y permiten la retirada física (aunque con gastos elevados).

¿Existen productos de calidad superior a estos?

PD: Soy de los que no suelen escribir, pero soy lector a diario del foro. Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.

Encuentran en Riotinto un tesoro de monedas de oro y plata romanas


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jul 2017)

dgomtam989 dijo:


> Fernando, sin que sirva como recomendación por supuesto, pero acudiendo a tu experiencia, quería preguntarte ahora que voy muy bien cargado de físico y que tengo intención de diversificar un poco con ETFs. He estado estudiando algunos de estos productos y conociendo de antemano que entrar en ellos es meterse en un jardín muy particular, me convencen estos:
> 
> ZKB Gold ETF AA EUR (CH0047533523) y Xetra-Gold (DE000A0S9GB0). Por lo que he leído, ambos tienen respaldo de oro físico, no realizan préstamo del oro y permiten la retirada física (aunque con gastos elevados).
> 
> ...



Puestos a no tener el físico en la mano creo que Bullionvault es insuperable, claro que si estalla la III guerra mundial y tienes que huir a Suiza no sé como se comportará eso.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2017)

Hola, dgomtam989: Doy por hecho que conoces la operativa y los riesgos que tienen los ETFs, así que pasando a responder a lo que me preguntas, te diré que en un ranking que suelo seguir de tanto en tanto los primeros lugares dedicados al Oro son los siguientes:

- ETFS Physical Swiss Gold Shares (SGOL)
- iShares Gold Trust (IAU)
- SPDR Gold Shares (GLD)

Sobre el primero y que es poco conocido por estos lares, te dejo este enlace...

- SGOL Quote - ETFS Physical Swiss Gold Shares Fund - Bloomberg Markets

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (5 Jul 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Puestos a no tener el físico en la mano creo que Bullionvault es insuperable, claro que si estalla la III guerra mundial y tienes que huir a Suiza no sé como se comportará eso.



Me interesa conocer más de Bullionvault. Cómo es la operativa con ellos: apertura de cuenta, aportaciones/retiradas de fondos, fiabilidad, etc.

Cuando hablaba de que permiten la retirada de oro físico quería incidir en que el producto parece que ofrece más garantías que aquel que no lo hace. Desde luego, en caso de III WW, antes que a Suiza me quedo con mi casita en el pueblo con su despensa repleta y su inagotable pozo de agua potable.

Gracias Kovaliov.


----------



## asqueado (5 Jul 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Sobre esto del bitcoin todos tenemos, seguro, sentimientos ambivalentes, por eso sale el tema tan a menudo en este foro que trata de otras cosas..
> 
> Yo soy también uno de los que llevan siguiendo el tema del bitcoin hace años. Por lo menos desde que estaba a unos 40. He intentado comprenderlo y estudiarlo como algo que personas de bastante nivel creen que es provechoso y con futuro, además de una buena inversión. Sin embargo, aunque he llegado a tener una idea del concepto bastante aproximada, mis escasos conocimientos matemáticos e informáticos me han impedido entenderlo a fondo en sus aspectos más técnicos, por lo que no he podido participar en las discusiones en los foros.
> 
> ...



Permiteme que te felicite, creo que mejor no puedes expresarlo

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## dgomtam989 (5 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, dgomtam989: Doy por hecho que conoces la operativa y los riesgos que tienen los ETFs, así que pasando a responder a lo que me preguntas, te diré que en un ranking que suelo seguir de tanto en tanto los primeros lugares dedicados al Oro son los siguientes:
> 
> - ETFS Physical Swiss Gold Shares (SGOL)
> - iShares Gold Trust (IAU)
> ...



Así es Fernando, conozco bien el mundo de los mercados en toda su amplitud, pues llevo tres décadas operando en bolsa. Estudiaré a fondo estos que me indicas. Gracias.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jul 2017)

Gracias queridos conforeros. Participo poco por falta de tiempo, pero os sigo a diario desde hace mucho porque es este un hilo con aportaciones valiosas, educadas y con poco troleo. Los pobres troles se asoman, se cansan y se van porque no se les da juego.

De vez en cuando escribo algo principalmente para poner en orden mis ideas, porque la vida es caótica, no lineal, azarosa y la escritura nos proporciona una ilusión de orden y dirección, como si una cosa llevase a la otra, lo que no ocurrre en el mundo real. Así que no deis mucho valor a lo que me leeis porque mis conocimientos son muy escasos.

Tambien, para intentar detener la "stream of conciousness" que me atormenta desde que tengo uso de razón. 

Así que el foro cumple una función terapéutica evidente que alivia un poco la soledad existencial en la que nos debatimos los que, como me parece que nos ocurre a todos nosotros, estamos en minoría en casi todos los ambientes que frecuentamos.

Y me refiero a estar en minoría de uno.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Las ausencias sirven para valorar las presencias... Por tanto, puedes concluir que me interesan mucho tus comentarios y el estar de acuerdo o no con ellos es lo de menos.

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido francamente interesante... Y sigo insistiendo en que vienen "curvas"...

- The Reason Why Gold & Silver Have Frustrated Investors Since 2011

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jul 2017)

dgomtam989 dijo:


> Me interesa conocer más de Bullionvault. Cómo es la operativa con ellos: apertura de cuenta, aportaciones/retiradas de fondos, fiabilidad, etc.
> 
> Cuando hablaba de que permiten la retirada de oro físico quería incidir en que el producto parece que ofrece más garantías que aquel que no lo hace. Desde luego, en caso de III WW, antes que a Suiza me quedo con mi casita en el pueblo con su despensa repleta y su inagotable pozo de agua potable.
> 
> Gracias Kovaliov.




Está muy bien explicado en su página. Parece que es fiable y lleva bastantes años operando. El oro está custodiado en cámaras en distintos lugares del mundo y perfectamente allocated y auditado a diario, no sé como se dice en lenguaje financiero español, asignado creo en lingotes numerados, lo que garantiza que respondan aún en caso de quiebra de la empresa o robo por parte del capo a cargo. 

Permite hacer trading con una plataforma de un funcionamiento perfecto y sus gastos de custodia y operación son moderados. En contrapartida es difícil y caro reclamar el oro físico y no operan con monedas. O por lo menos lo era, hace tiempo que no me asomo. Tampoco está muy claro lo que dirá Montoro, si no está en la cárcel, el día que transfieras tus ganancias a la cuenta de origen, pero tienen sucursal en España y puedes hablar con ellos en español. 

También funcionan con plata y platino. 

Busca opiniones por ahí, hay muchas y son unánimemente favorables.


----------



## amador (6 Jul 2017)

Al regresar tu dinero de BullionVault a tu cuenta en España, entiendo que es como una transferencia internacional.

Es decir, no queda reflejado en la AgenciaTributaria del mismo modo que cuando vendes acciones, fondos, ETF, etc, donde el banco o broker transmite esa venta a la Agencia.

Entiendo entonces, que es tu responsabilidad incluir en la declaración anual esas plusvalias aunque a Hacienda no le consten. (O no hacerlo)

¿Algún forero experto en fiscalidad?

Saludos




Kovaliov dijo:


> Tampoco está muy claro lo que dirá Montoro, si no está en la cárcel, el día que transfieras tus ganancias a la cuenta de origen, pero tienen sucursal en España y puedes hablar con ellos en español.


----------



## Kepleriano (6 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Muy buen final del artículo: *Cuando el Crash Ocurra será una completa sorpresa.
> *
> Yo esto lo he visualizado como una plata bajista hasta que un día abra con un 50% o un 100% de subida.., hasta entonces, no la dejarán respirar, y hasta entonces es tiempo de acumular, lo que cada uno crea conveniente.



¿La plata alcista? Cuando? Hay extrema volatilidad en la plata, la verdad que vete tu a saber por quién !


----------



## Bohemian (6 Jul 2017)

Kepleriano dijo:


> ¿La plata alcista? Cuando? Hay extrema volatilidad en la plata, la verdad que vete tu a saber por quién !



La plata a días de hoy y siempre juega en contra del oro, por esa parte le hace de peso encima a la plata, es decir, que la plata hasta que no tenga menores limitaciones en el mercado físico sólo acabará siendo lo que es, algo de paso para aquellos futuros inversores en algo más o menos seguro(oro) ya que la plata ha bajado a 15€ cuando estaba hará no se cuantas semanas atrás a 21€. 

La variación en la plata está en números rojos, ha ido bajista. También expertos analistas bursátiles dicen que los contratos de plata aumentarán nueve veces más hacía 2019. Aún tengo plata en mi patrimonio y la poca que queda esperaré a que suba antes de vender, porque el spread ahora que hay impuesto no está para vender nada ...:XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Negrofuturo: la Plata FÍSICA está en un punto óptimo para seguir ACUMULANDO y más si rompe el soporte que yo sitúo en torno a los $15,82... El día que esto se vaya a la MIERDA más de uno agradecerá tener algo de este MP. y, si no aconteciera el peor de los supuestos, cada día que pasa hay menos Plata por extraer... por tanto, algo que también se tiene que valorar.

Eso SÍ, ahora mismo desaconsejo entrar en las mineras de MPs y esperar a ver qué reacción tienen cuando los índices bursátiles americanos se vengan abajo... Tienen mala "pinta" en estos momentos, aunque los mercados suelen ser muy "caprichosos", así que tampoco podemos tener la certeza absoluta en cuanto a su comportamiento futuro.

# Bohemian: En la Plata es NORMAL ver fuertes oscilaciones, ya sea por su propia volatilidad o por lo "intervenida" que está... Mira, en 2011 pude vender con fortísimas plusvalías (más del 400%) y no lo hice, al contrario he seguido comprando y bastante... ¿Por qué? Simple: Soy yo el que pone precio a MÍ Plata y sólo podría vender parte de ella si alcanzará el "precio objetivo" que yo considero que debe tener, sino se quedará como herencia y otros ya conocerán ese precio que manejo.

Sin embargo, sigo insistiendo en que por debajo de determinados precios, lo mejor que se puede hacer con la Plata es tenerla como "refugio" y/o "reserva de valor"... Y tiene muchos "números" para cumplir con ese cometido.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (7 Jul 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Así que Terra era otra burbuja típica en la que *todo el mundo quería meter su dinero*



LA burbuja de Terra, que en realidad fue la burbuja .com, y la burbuja inmobiliaria, tienen un origen común. En ambos casos la entrada de dinero a ambos mercados (bursátil e inmobiliario) se hizo tras disminuciones importantes de los tipos de interés y la consiguiente expansión del dinero y del crédito.

La cuestión relevante en la gestación de una burbuja no es que exista una entrada masiva de dinero, algo obvio y que nos impide profundizar más allá, sino el por qué se da.

En los casos mencionados, la entrada de dinero fue la principal causa y motor, la que inició la mecha y los sucesivos aumentos de los precios los que la realimentaron.

Pero fue necesaria la intervención de los principales bancos centrales del mundo para lograr este efecto especulativo.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Porque hoy por hoy, bitcoin es una burbuja de libro.



No necesariamente, o al menos, no toda la actividad de compra se basa en la especulación. O para ser más precisos, no en la especulación basada en los aumentos de precio.

La cuestión que podría diferenciar las burbujas .com e inmobiliaria de los aumentos de cotización del bitcoin es que en el segundo caso no ha sido necesaria la intervención de una autoridad centralizada que suministre liquidez al mercado. 

El mercado sube porque en un primer momento BTC tiene utilidad como medio de pago, y en segundo lugar porque su principal cualidad, el ser inconfiscable, hace que un grupo duro de gente considere que el precio de BTC es inferior al valor percibido, sea el actual o el futuro.

A pesar de ello, es evidente que parte del precio de BTC proviene de un uso especulativo, cosa que no se puede negar, pero tras ese trasfondo y oculto entre sus vaivenes, existe una tendencia que crece, como fácilmente sus defensores pronosticaron.





Kovaliov dijo:


> Todos los síntomas son de burbuja agotada. ¿Por qué creo esto?
> 
> 1. Ya ocurrió en el 2013 y estuvo bajando hasta el 2015



Esto no es un argumento a favor de su condición de burbuja, sino en contra. Cuando estalla una burbuja especulativa, como las .com o la inmobiliaria, los precios no se recuperan.



Kovaliov dijo:


> 2. Todos los entusiastas animan y jalean con la cantinela de que está baratísimo y que hay que comprar porque hay pocos y se van a acabar ¿donde he oido esto?



Debemos de vivir en mundos paralelos. Yo sigo el hilo de BTC hasta la retirada de los principales sostenedores del hilo, y pocas veces, más bien ninguna, he visto a nadie defender semejante tesis.



Kovaliov dijo:


> 3. ...El dinero especulativo ya entró, está agotado, ahora hay que poner mucho dinero encima de la mesa para mantener la tendencia.



Probablemente vuelva a sufrir otro crash, derivado de la entrada de dinero especulativo que entró, y volverá a entrar, debido al aumento sostenido de precio.

Pero dejas de lado el análisi del dinero que entró y seguirá entrando por sus otras cualidades.

"El pánico se acerca." No lo puede saber nadie. Esta frase es un slogan.

"¿Cuales son estas funciones que se supone lo igualan al mejor dinero conocido, oro y plata?"

Principalmente que es inconfiscable. Y que preserva el valor frente a la inflación monetaria FIAT.




Kovaliov dijo:


> 4. Como medio de pago, sus utilidades son ínfimas con respecto al fiat. Es aceptado en algunas páginas de internet, nada en el mundo físico.



Desde su aparición, el número de páginas y negocios que lo aceptan no ha parado de crecer. Lo que observas es solo consecuencia de que asistimos a la gestación, a las primeras etapas de lo que podría ser una nueva forma de propiedad y transmisión de dinero. La adopción como dinero requiere tiempo, como ocurrió en su momento con el oro y la plata.



Kovaliov dijo:


> También es de uso en la deepweb, drogas, tráficos varios por las razones que todos sabemos, pero tampoco se puede considerar.



Uno de sus usos lógicos más valorados por sus usuarios es que disponiendo de los medios adecuados, no solo es inconfiscable sino que la identidad de los pagos puede ser mantenida a pesar de que el gobierno desee otra cosa.

A mi personalmente me parece uno de sus usos más maravillosos, que se extenderán algún día a todos los ámbitos de la vida social.

Que el estado no pueda intervenir en transacciones privadas consentidas entre individuos adultos es algo que todo amante del oro y la plata deberían por definición desear.



Kovaliov dijo:


> 5. Como depósito de valor, cero. Obvio.



De algo que mantiene su valor frente al FIAT, o en este caso lo supera con creces, no puede con seriedad que no sirve como depósito de valor.

Lo que no sirve como depósito de valor es precisamente el FIAT. No creo que esto sea algo que en un hilo sobre oro deba llevar a mucho debate.



Kovaliov dijo:


> 6. Como unidad de cuenta, cero. Obvio.



Dependerá de en que medida su uso se haya extendido. Estamos en las primeras etapas de la aparición de BTC, si algún día llega a ser lo que algunos pensamos que puede ser, servirá para medir muchos otros activos.

¿O crees en verdad que el dolar y el euro existirán eternamente?



Kovaliov dijo:


> 7. Como patrón de pagos diferidos, cero. Obvio.



Lo mismo que lo anterior. Está por ver y dependerá de en que medida se extienda su uso.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Parece que tiene alguna utilidad como medio de transferencias rápidas y baratas, pero hasta eso está teniendo dificultades.



Por ahora sigue siendo infinitamente más rápido y barato que SEPA, el medio que el sistema utiliza.

Si eso te parece "alguna" utilidad...



Kovaliov dijo:


> En fin, que ojalá que hubiera comprado 40.000 euros cuando estaba 50 cts.



Si, está claro que perdiste tu tren. Deberías considerar en que medida influye esto en tu opinión negativa sobre BTC.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2017)

Efectivamente, le han metido una buena Ostia a las 01:06 horas y ha caído en vertical hasta los $14,668 y ahora está recuperando y anda por los $15,802. La verdad, es que el aspecto técnico y las claras "intenciones" demostradas NO son muy alentadoras, de manera que el soporte lo pueden romper cuando les dé la gana y tirar el precio mucho más abajo. 

Bueno, mejor, ¿No estamos en época de "rebajas"? Pues, nada a esperar un poco más...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2017)

Mañana volverán a decir que alguien queria vender un tubo de eagles y por error vendio un millon de tubos, que se equivocó de tecla porque tenía los pulgares muy gordos, y tal y tal....

La manipulación es evidente, pero la impunidad de los manipuladores también.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

España, país enfermo (II)

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (7 Jul 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Mañana volverán a decir que alguien queria vender un tubo de eagles y por error vendio un millon de tubos, que se equivocó de tecla porque tenía los pulgares muy gordos, y tal y tal....
> 
> La manipulación es evidente, pero la impunidad de los manipuladores también.



Lo he dicho en el hilo de la plata. Es una clásica barrida de stops en la que alguien se ha quedado la plata de las manos débiles baratita.

Vendes por ejemplo 1 millón de onzas a la vez. La cotización se desploma. Por un lado aparecen oportunistas que entran en corto y a la vez saltan los stops de las manos débiles que no aguantan cambios rápidos en el precio. Entonces lo recompras y te quedas con el dinero de los cortos y con la plata (a un precio menor) de las manos débiles.

La verdad es que es muy divertido verlo y no cambia la tendencia a largo plazo. Si la plaza está bajista seguirá estándolo y si es lo contrario también. Es algo intradía.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Lo he dicho en el hilo de la plata. Es una clásica barrida de stops en la que alguien se ha quedado la plata de las manos débiles baratita.
> 
> Vendes por ejemplo 1 millón de onzas a la vez. La cotización se desploma. Por un lado aparecen oportunistas que entran en corto y a la vez saltan los stops de las manos débiles que no aguantan cambios rápidos en el precio. Entonces lo recompras y te quedas con el dinero de los cortos y con la plata (a un precio menor) de las manos débiles.
> 
> La verdad es que es muy divertido verlo y no cambia la tendencia a largo plazo. Si la plaza está bajista seguirá estándolo y si es lo contrario también. Es algo intradía.



Esto ya se ha comentado alguna vez, 

Si esa jugada la intentas en un momento escogido al azar lo más probable es que te salga mal, que haya más ordenes de compra que de stops y acabes vendiendo tu plata a bajo precio para nada.

La clave de este sistema es que para sacarle beneficio a la jugada necesitas saber donde están puestos los stops y las ordenes de compra de los demás, y saber si hay suficientes stops puestos para generar la avalancha deseada. 

Para tener acceso a esa información (yo no la tengo y tu tampoco) necesitas ser un "creador de mercado" (Digamos JP Morgan) y aún así, sólo sabrías las ordenes de compra y de stops de tus propios clientes. Es necesario una asociación de suficientes "creadores de mercado" como para tener información de la mayor parte de las ordenes activas y jugar con probabilidades de éxito.

Con esos datos una maquinita hace el resto, haciendo simulaciones continuamente, buscando el momento oportuno de lanzar la jugada y calculando el volumen necesario para sacar el máximo rendimiento.

No hace falta decir que jugar con esa información privilegiada es obviamente ilegal, es fácil pensar que si lo hacen es porque tienen concedida previamente la impunidad por parte de alguien superior (digamos la FED). Las investigaciones sobre estos temas se cierran al cabo de muchos años "sin conclusiones relevantes" o, cuando se han pasado de la raya y no se puede tapar, una multita simbólica. 

La FED les da el mandato de hacer la jugada para suprimir el precio de los MP's , porque después de estas jugadas el precio siempre queda mas bajo que antes. No es la primera vez que se utiliza esta jugada para cortar una tendencia alcista. Además la FED proporciona la impunidad, y la financiación ilimitada para realizarla que para eso tienen la impresora de billetes.

Los operadores que la realizan se quedan con los beneficios de la jugada si los hay y financiación gratis para esas y otras operaciones.

WIN-WIN.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (7 Jul 2017)

Correcto. Lo que quería dejar claro es que esto no cambia la tendencia del valor que sufre el barrido de stops.

No siempre hay que conocer dónde están los stops (aunque es común esta práctica ilegal de grandes bancos y brokers). De vez en cuando hacen barridos para comprobar cómo está el mercado y sobre todo alrededor de números redondos o importantes en los que la gente tiende a ponerlos. Por ejemplo en este caso de la plata era obvio que mucha gente tenía stops a 15$ (por ejemplo para darse la vuelta e ir cortos o para cerrar su posición) y es a por lo que han ido. En cuando ha cruzado los 15$ enseguida se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Chachowsky (7 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> España, país enfermo (II)
> 
> Saludos.



Esto ocurre a diario con total impunidad... ¿Y qué podemos hacer si esto está predeterminado, provocado y planeado para que así sea? ¿Para qué sirve votar? ¿Cuál es la responsabilidad de los dirigentes si no se les puede atribuir ningun error ni imponer castigo alguno? ¿Quiénes nos gobiernan y para quién? ¿Qué hacen por su "querida patria" preelectoral?¿Dónde quedó el patriotismo de usar y tirar de un sólo día al año?...Este tipo de artículos son deprimentes, indignantes, provocadores, desafiantes... ¿A quién le importa este país?, ¿Qué médios o recursos dispone el ciudadano para combatir esta lacra?... El ciudadano se ha convertido un pobre hombre huérfano y desvalido porque así tenía que ser...


----------



## Bohemian (7 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Esto ocurre a diario con total impunidad... ¿Y qué podemos hacer si esto está predeterminado, provocado y planeado para que así sea? ¿Para qué sirve votar? ¿Cuál es la responsabilidad de los dirigentes si no se les puede atribuir ningun error ni imponer castigo alguno? ¿Quiénes nos gobiernan y para quién? ¿Qué hacen por su "querida patria" preelectoral?¿Dónde quedó el patriotismo de usar y tirar de un sólo día al año?...Este tipo de artículos son deprimentes, indignantes, provocadores, desafiantes... ¿A quién le importa este país?, ¿Qué médios o recursos dispone el ciudadano para combatir esta lacra?... El ciudadano se ha convertido un pobre hombre huérfano y desvalido porque así tenía que ser...



No seas tan derrotista, nunca hay que caer en esa visión negativista, puesto que la democracia en la actualidad española bebe en base a la partidocracia que hay montada. El corporativismo en España es inviable a día de hoy, hemos de no votar, llegar casi a una plena abstención, retomar los juicios de valores que se han perdido en España, volverlos a reconstruir desde abajo, es decir, quitar toda constitución hecha a mano por el R78 y escribirla nosotros.

España se fue a la mierda desde hace muchísimo tiempo con decir que había más industrialización en la época autoritaria franquista que en 2017. No quiero que se me tome por franquista, no lo soy, ni soy republicano, al menos no cómo los intelectuales de izquierda o derechas que hay en el movimiento republicano. Lo que trataba de decir, es que España podría estar entre las primeras potencias, pero hay algo, una mano invisible llamada UE que está metiendo el hocico en España y que la está saboteando a su gusto y semejanza. 

Hay que volver a remontar, industrializar, volver a que empresas de gran caché vuelvan a nuestro territorio, pero para eso se ha de cooperar políticamente para acabar con la presión fiscal.


----------



## Chachowsky (7 Jul 2017)

Soy nuevo en este hilo y quisiera dar mi opinión no sin antes preguntar o plantear la siguiente cuestión: ¿Cuáles creen ustedes que pueden ser algunas de las causas fundamentales de los valores del oro actual por orden de importantacia y por extensión de la plata?...
No soy ningún experto ni nada por el estilo, soy un aficionado que quiero dar mi opinión, por eso les pido no me malinterpreten, igual estoy diciendo barbaridades, no lo se... les agradezco sus respuestas y sus explicaciones.
Yo creo que una de las razones de peso fundamental del valor del oro actual es su excesiva dependiencia de su vinculación frente al dólar y la caída o no de éste como patrón de moneda mundial... mientras se siga manteniendo artificialmente el dólar en valores altos, por ejemplo cada vez que la reserva suba los tipos de interés, la cotización de las materias primas como oro y plata caerán... por lo tanto una de las maneras de que el oro suba es que el dólar caiga y... ¿creen ustedes que el dólar va a caer así porque sí mientras la reserva federal esté ahí?... El oro a pesar de sus formidables propiedades y características no es esencial para ningún ser vivo, aprox. el 50% de su uso es estético en joyería, el 40% especulativo en inversiones y reservas , y sólo el 10% es industrial... ¿no creen que subiría su valor independiente de lo distorsionado que esté en el mercado, si se le dieran unas aplicaciones menos especulativas y "decorativas" que las que tradicionalmente se les han dado por usos de verdadero valor como más uso para desarrollo industrial, tecnológico o médico?... quiero decir que el oro se haga indispensable como componente en la creación de los nuevos productos tecnológicos y electrónicos o como parte fundamental de la industria de la salud para mejorar la vida de las personas, usos farmacológicos, servicios terapeúticos, etc.


----------



## asqueado (7 Jul 2017)

*El oro sigue siendo la más rentable de las commodities*
El rey de los metales se ha revalorizado un 9,23% desde principios de año, mientras que el petróleo ha perdido un 19,94%.









Pese a las puntuales visitas de los "osos" (bajadas), bien por los errores humanos o famosos "dedos gordos", como el acaecido el pasado lunes 26 de junio; pese a también la depreciación de la todavía moneda reina, el dólar estadounidense; y ante los buenos rendimientos actuales de los bonos del Tío Sam, el oro sigue siendo la más rentable de las commodities, y con diferencia.

El rey de los metales se ha revalorizado un 9,23% desde principios de año, mientras que el petróleo ha perdido un 19,94% y el gas natural, ha bajado un 21,35% en estos seis primeros meses.

Según Mike Fuljenz, presidente de la Universal Coin and Bullion y gran experto en monedas de oro de inversión "no existe ninguna alternativa al valor monetario del oro".

*Razón entre otras para que el estado norteamericano de Luisiana se una a los de Arizona e Idaho en la aprobación legislativa que exime a sus ciudadanos de impuestos a las transacciones realizadas con monedas o lingotes de oro y plata, tanto de inversión como de colección.*

Leyes que siguen la senda marcada por el excongresista estadounidense Ron Paul, firme defensor de que tanto el oro como la plata puedan volver a convertirse en moneda en el país de las barras y estrellas, quien se ha arriesgado últimamente a vaticinar que el oro podría marcar una subida extraordinaria en octubre próximo, nada menos que de un 50%. Para ello se basa en la posible reacción negativa de los mercados ante la incapacidad de Donald Trump y su formación republicana de sacar adelante sus reformas, prometidas durante su campaña electoral.

Mientras tanto, sin abandonar Estados Unidos, su clase media vuelve a refugiarse en el oro ante las amenazas armamentísticas de los misiles de largo alcance de Corea del Norte que fijan sus objetivos sobre suelo americano.

El oro sigue siendo la más rentable de las commodities - Libre Mercado


----------



## Chachowsky (7 Jul 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> No seas tan derrotista, nunca hay que caer en esa visión negativista, puesto que la democracia en la actualidad española bebe en base a la partidocracia que hay montada. El corporativismo en España es inviable a día de hoy, hemos de no votar, llegar casi a una plena abstención, retomar los juicios de valores que se han perdido en España, volverlos a reconstruir desde abajo, es decir, quitar toda constitución hecha a mano por el R78 y escribirla nosotros.
> 
> España se fue a la mierda desde hace muchísimo tiempo con decir que había más industrialización en la época autoritaria franquista que en 2017. No quiero que se me tome por franquista, no lo soy, ni soy republicano, al menos no cómo los intelectuales de izquierda o derechas que hay en el movimiento republicano. Lo que trataba de decir, es que España podría estar entre las primeras potencias, pero hay algo, una mano invisible llamada UE que está metiendo el hocico en España y que la está saboteando a su gusto y semejanza.
> 
> Hay que volver a remontar, industrializar, volver a que empresas de gran caché vuelvan a nuestro territorio, pero para eso se ha de cooperar políticamente para acabar con la presión fiscal.



No es ser negativo o derrotista, es la dosis de veneno diaria que administran... pero ¿cómo se remonta el vuelo, se potencia lo existente y se reindustrializa de nuevo si no hay voluntad ni acción firme?... otra opción podría ser desvincularse de todo sentimiento patrio emigrando, olvidando y "doblenacionalizando" , así habriamos acabado definitivamente con ese sentimiento derrotista y perdedor que llevamos incrustado históricamente en los genes...


----------



## Bohemian (7 Jul 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Esto ya se ha comentado alguna vez,
> 
> Si esa jugada la intentas en un momento escogido al azar lo más probable es que te salga mal, que haya más ordenes de compra que de stops y acabes vendiendo tu plata a bajo precio para nada.
> 
> ...



Son simples farolillos que se meten entre los peces gordos con tal de sacar beneficio de los inversores de poca monta, cómo puedo ser yo o cualquier otro que esté dispuesto a vender plata con un precio de venta relativamente bajo. La tendencia bajista de ésta madrugada de la plata ha sido alguien con demasiadas onzas, las ha vendido, ha caído el precio y alguien se ha dispuesto a comprar por doquier a precio irrisorio, porque ha remontado enseguida a precio de 15,8, corregídme si me equivoco.

¿Creéis en una subida de la plata para éste año? Me refiero a 21, sí, sé que es una cifra desorbitada viendo que parece quedarse estancada entre 15-18.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Correcto. Lo que quería dejar claro es que esto no cambia la tendencia del valor que sufre el barrido de stops.
> .










Amplía la gráfica y mira la tendencia hasta el 1 de mayo de 2011 y lo que paso a partir de entonces.

1 de Mayo 2011, domingo de madrugada (perfecto momento con liquidez mínima), la plata desplomaba 6USD en minutos; cayendo desde los 50 USD hasta los 26 USD en dos semanas.


El pasado Diciembre el Deutsche Bank llego a un acuerdo con la fiscalía en el cual se comprometía a pagar una multa de 38 millones por esa y otras jugadas como esa (sumando todas las manipulaciones ganaron miles de millones y solo les ponen de multa pagar 38!!) y además colaborar entregando información, tenían contra el Deutshce Bank 350.000 páginas de informes y 75 grabaciones con perlas como :

UBS (Trader A): Y si tienes stops…
UBS (Trader A): prepárate
Deutsche Bank (Trader B): JA JA
Deutsche Bank (Trader B): A quien vas a llamar?
Deutsche Bank (Trader B): STOP BUSTERS !
Deutsche Bank (Trader B): lala lara lara, larararà (imitando la canción de cazafantasmas = ghostbusters)
Deutsche Bank (Trader B): JA JA JA

UBS [Trader A]: Voy a vender más, pero necesitamos que nuestro grupo mafioso crezca: llama a alguien mas
Deutsche Bank [Trader B]: ok llamo a barx10 [Barclays]

Barclays [Trader A]: Estas corto, verdad?
Barclays [Trader A]: JA JA JA
Barclays [Trader B]: we are one team one dream (somos un equipo, un sueño)

Algunos de estos chats corresponden al mismo 1 de Mayo de 2011.

Ignorantes inmorales abusando de su posición. Así estos niñatos se lo pasaban bien, brindando con Champagne Frances, mientras por el camino arruinando al pequeño inversor, quebrando o haciendo que mineras despidan a parte de la plantilla porque el precio del producto que extraen ha bajado del coste de producción. O que en plena crisis, la abuela vendiera todas sus joyas por 4 euros en el comprooro para poder pagar el alquiler.

Y conste que no es nada personal, yo llegue al mundo del bullion en verano del 2013 (después de la bajada), antes de eso solo coleccionaba durillos de plata, osea que en mi caso sólo me dieron la oportunidad de entrar a precios razonables, pero los "barridos de stops" si que cambian tendencias. 

Basicamente porque el objetivo último de estos "barridos de stops" es manipular el precio , y por ese motivo se les permite hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (7 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este hilo y quisiera dar mi opinión no sin antes preguntar o plantear la siguiente cuestión: ¿Cuáles creen ustedes que pueden ser algunas de las causas fundamentales de los valores del oro actual por orden de importantacia y por extensión de la plata?...
> No soy ningún experto ni nada por el estilo, soy un aficionado que quiero dar mi opinión, por eso les pido no me malinterpreten, igual estoy diciendo barbaridades, no lo se... les agradezco sus respuestas y sus explicaciones.
> Yo creo que una de las razones de peso fundamental del valor del oro actual es su excesiva dependiencia de su vinculación frente al dólar y la caída o no de éste como patrón de moneda mundial... mientras se siga manteniendo artificialmente el dólar en valores altos, por ejemplo cada vez que la reserva suba los tipos de interés, la cotización de las materias primas como oro y plata caerán... por lo tanto una de las maneras de que el oro suba es que el dólar caiga y... ¿creen ustedes que el dólar va a caer así porque sí mientras la reserva federal esté ahí?... El oro a pesar de sus formidables propiedades y características no es esencial para ningún ser vivo, aprox. el 50% de su uso es estético en joyería, el 40% especulativo en inversiones y reservas , y sólo el 10% es industrial... ¿no creen que subiría su valor independiente de lo distorsionado que esté en el mercado, si se le dieran unas aplicaciones menos especulativas y "decorativas" que las que tradicionalmente se les han dado por usos de verdadero valor como más uso para desarrollo industrial, tecnológico o médico?... quiero decir que el oro se haga indispensable como componente en la creación de los nuevos productos tecnológicos y electrónicos o como parte fundamental de la industria de la salud para mejorar la vida de las personas, usos farmacológicos, servicios terapeúticos, etc.



No hay nada malo o extraño en que la cotización en $ del oro sea dependiende del valor del dolar. Es como la relación cm-pulgadas o kg-libras, pero variando uno de los componentes (en realidad los dos).

Obviamente la cotización del oro medida en dólares dependerá de cuanto valga el dólar. A veces se olvida, pero en realidad para nosotros que aumente/baje ese precio ni nos va ni nos viene. El importante para nosotros es el precio en €. Ese precio dependerá entonces del valor del €.

Si por ejemplo medimos el precio del oro en la cantidad de coca-colas que puede comprar un gramo, ahora el precio del oro dependerá de cuánto varíe el valor de la coca-cola. 

El valor fundamental del oro sólo depende de la demanda (para inversión o industria) y la oferta (venta de oro y minería).

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 17:34 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> d



Puede que haya coincidido en el tiempo, pero creo que es más correlación que causalidad. Si el mercado estaba listo para desplomarse (y ellos lo saben) pues es más fácil barrir stops.

Esto lo digo porque al tener fechas límites los contratos de futuros para su intercambio por el metal físico, sólo es posible variar el precio a corto plazo. Si venden grandes cantidades de plata que poseen, pues están en su derecho. Si no las poseen tendrán que cerrar posiciones antes del vencimiento, por lo que todo lo que hayan bajado de precio vuelve a subir. A largo plazo no cambia.

Mucha gente se queja de la manipulación de los metales, pero esta es imposible a largo plazo a no ser que se vendan grandes stocks sin recuperarlos (esto fue dicho confidencialmente en una reunión de bancos centrales en los 80, cuando se quería bajar el precio del oro). Esto es debido a su abundancia. 

De hecho, si fuera posible manipularlos a largo plazo entonces el oro/plata no servirían como alternativa fiat y este hilo no tendría sentido. La historia ha demostrado que no se pueden manipular a largo plazo (sí que se puede en cambio con las monedas fiat).

Es más, estos barridos de stops, si no se hicieran mediante el robo a sus clientes, sería bueno para el mercado pues quitan los especuladores débiles que entrarían en pánico todos a la vez, manteniendo la volatilidad de los metales a largo plazo baja y estable.


----------



## frisch (7 Jul 2017)

Bueno, una vez más agradecer todos los últimos comentarios de los tertulianos. Un lujo, lo digo tal cual.

Al hilo de la segunda entrega de Juan Laborda, "España, país enfermo" (artículo, como siempre bien redactado y con enjundia) me vienen a la cabeza una serie de reflexiones.

Vivimos una época en la que las estadísticas y las encuestas de opinión reinan. Es una época nueva. Quizás en el pasado también se guiaban los gobernantes por parámetros similares pero lo que está claro es que en la nuestra los medios técnicos son apabullantes. Y hoy en día no es que sean simples indicadores, no, es que son ellos los que reinan. Todo se gestiona en base a estadísticas y encuestas de opinión. La agenda de un primer ministro se basa en ellas, en el pulso que le indica Big Brother estadística. Las decisiones que va a tomar un 8 de julio de 2017 nada tienen que ver con su programa electoral y menos con su ideología ya que carece de ella. Él ya ha llegado a su sillón y ahora se trata, con la ayuda de Big Brother estadística y consultas de opinión, de perdurar en el mismo.

Bien, volviendo al artículo de Juan Laborda. Es cierto que nuestro sistema económico es "un reparto de la miseria". Si los ciudadanos fuesen ciudadanos, se organizaba una revolución con quema de La Moncloa esta misma noche pero que nadie se asuste, esto no ocurrirá porque el ciudadano se ha acostumbrado a vivir en precario y no tiene ni pajolera idea de qué significa su condición de ser ciudadano, eso a lo sumo es literatura o poesía.

Cuento un ejemplo que conozco de primera mano.

Mujer de 40 años con formación en creación y mantenimiento de sitios web. Conoce bien Php, programa en ese lenguaje informático. Además, resulta que también es fotógrafa, y no de paisajes y flores, sino de fotografía con enjundia, a la Martin Parr.

Bueno pues trabaja por 4,50€ / hora, 5 horas al día, 5 días a la semana para unos indios que tienen una tienda virtual en Amazon en la que venden toda serie de artilugios (Samsung, Apple, Toshiba, etc...).

Pues resulta que esta mujer se da con un canto en los dientes a ella misma. Está contenta. ¡Tiene trabajo!

Por supuesto, vive en habitación en piso compartido con derecho a cocina y baño en el que uno no sabe muy bien quién es el propietario del pelo pegado en el suelo de la ducha.

A esto, el Sistema, lo llama salida de la crisis y, el ciudadano lo llama, adecuarse a la nueva situación y poder darse con un canto en los dientes porque tiene trabajo. 

Juan Laborda es un universitario, como Viçenc Navarro. Analizan la situación real muy acertadamente pero la analizan desde, cómo decirlo, desde un sillón en un despacho. Sus análisis, si bien son bienvenidos, no cambiarán en nada la situación pintada por el Sistema. Por dos razones:

1. El Sistema miente

2. El ciudadano no tiene conciencia de serlo (ni lo pretende, sólo quiere vivir).


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Jul 2017)

Dos asuntos:

1. Normalmente accedo a este hilo por tapatalk y no tenía ni idea de que hay un hilo con chincheta que tiene el mismo nombre que este y que casi no tiene participación, ¿como es posible, cuando este no dispone de chincheta y es uno de los más vivos del foro? No entiendo como funciona esto.

2. Estoy siguiendo el fráfico de las cotizaciones de oro y plata en la plataforma de Bullionvault, ¡Y las dos gráficas son prácticamente iguales! cambian las tendencias a la misma hora. 

Pueden consultarlo aquí. Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault

A las 14.30 el precio se ha recuperado en el oro y casi también en la plata y a esa hora se produce una caída de los dos metales a la vez, hasta tocar fondo ¡exactamente a la misma hora, 17.40! Y la figura que dibuja desde entonces es practicamente la misma. 

¿Hay algo que se me escapa?


----------



## Orooo (7 Jul 2017)

Buenas rebajas las que estan haciendo con la plata y el oro.

Creeis que esto seguira seguira para abajo? O rompo ya el cerdito-hucha?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bien, el artículo de Juan Laborda es muy BUENO y en línea con lo que él suele escribir. Si sirve o NO, eso ya irá por "barrios", pero mientras yo entienda que sirven para algo los iré enlazando... Quizás, algunos gusten más de las "tinieblas" que ya espesan el Matrix que vivimos.

# Kovaliov: Este hilo no lleva "chincheta" porque NO le sale de los huevos al administrador de este foro, ni más ni menos... Se le ha pedido por activa y pasiva en todos los hilos que sucedieron al 1º, pero contra toda lógica sigue manteniendo el que menos acogida tuvo. En fin, él sabrá lo que hace, pero yo he ido bajando mi participación por aquí y menos "pelas" que verá... Y si mantengo el hilo es porque los interesados en el mismo NO tienen la culpa de los despropósitos de este IMPRESENTABLE.

# xavik: Cualquiera que haya profundizado en la Historia económica, y especialmente en la Plata, sabe que éste metal SIEMPRE ha sido objeto de "MANIPULACIÓN", por tanto lo que sucede ahora tampoco es nuevo, muy al contrario y tiene su "sentido": la Plata ha sido SIEMPRE el dinero más utilizado a lo largo de la Historia.

# Orooo: En Rankia edité hace poco los niveles que se podrían ver en la Plata y que ahora reproduzco aquí: $15,083, $14,714 y $13,803... Y tiene muchas posibilidades el segundo "precio" dado, ya que lo "testearon" en su momento, por tanto tiene bastantes "números" para que la Plata pueda pararse ahí, aunque tampoco me fiaría mucho... A fin de cuentas, estos "pollos" hacen lo que les da la gana con total impunidad y cuando les multan les da igual... Total, sacan más "adulterando" los mercados.

En cuanto al Oro sigo insistiendo en que el soporte principal está en los $1188,10 y si lo perdiera SÍ que podrían verse precios bastante más abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (8 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # xavik: Cualquiera que haya profundizado en la Historia económica, y especialmente en la Plata, sabe que éste metal SIEMPRE ha sido objeto de "MANIPULACIÓN", por tanto lo que sucede ahora tampoco es nuevo, muy al contrario y tiene su "sentido": la Plata ha sido SIEMPRE el dinero más utilizado a lo largo de la Historia.



Pero lo ha sido variando la cantidad de plata de las monedas. Una vez separados la moneda de la plata, no se puede manipular *a largo plazo*. Dependerá de demanda y oferta.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2017)

Hola, xavik: Ja,ja,ja... Te parece poco el "largo plazo" cuando los EE.UU. decidieron retirar de la circulación las monedas de Plata... Y existen multitud de ejemplos históricos de manipulación en la Plata y no sólo afectando a la ley de las monedas. No hace nada que estuve leyendo sobre un período de la Grecia antigua y en él se comentaban unos hechos semejantes a los que luego se han vivido a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (8 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xavik: Ja,ja,ja... Te parece poco el "largo plazo" cuando los EE.UU. decidieron retirar de la circulación las monedas de Plata... Y existen multitud de ejemplos históricos de manipulación en la Plata y no sólo afectando a la ley de las monedas. No hace nada que estuve leyendo sobre un período de la Grecia antigua y en él se comentaban unos hechos semejantes a los que luego se han vivido a lo largo de la Historia.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí es cierto que se puede manipular el precio prohibiendo su uso y demás. La cuestión es, ¿Es factible manipular (a la baja) de manera persistente el precio de la plata/oro en el mercado de futuros actual con entrega física? 

Yo no veo la manera de hacerlo sin vender grandes cantidades de metal a pérdidas, algo que sólo podrían hacer los bancos centrales (esto si que puede ser así, pero entronces lo están haciendo vaciando los almacenes de metal, no es gratis). Quizás por eso no se audita la reserva de oro de USA desde hace 30 años...


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2017)

Por supuesto que el artículo de Juan Laborda sirve.

Leo a Juan Laborda y a Vicenç Navarro (sus libros y artículos) desde 2009. En aquellos años, incluso regalaba sus libros a otras personas para que se dieran cuenta de que sí había alternativas a la mal llamada crisis. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y, desafortunadamente, constato que las alternativas no se materializan.

Trataba de dar una pincelada de cuál es la realidad de muchos conciudadanos que se dan con un canto en los dientes por tener trabajo a 4,50 € la hora (personas, además, con capacidades).

Mira Fernando, yo sé que estás de acuerdo conmigo (o yo contigo). La mal llamada crisis, en el fondo, no es una crisis económica a la vieja usanza, es un programa para introducir un cambio radical de paradigma de sociedad. Lo de la economía (la crisis) no es sino un vehículo para alcanzar cotas mucho más ambiciosas.

Es como el envoltorio agrio de un caramelo envenenado.

Me remito a la realidad.

Casi 10 años más tarde (2008) la ciudadanía apechuga con lo que se le da. Se da con un canto en los dientes por sobrevivir. Se adecua porque el ciudadano lambda lo que quiere es vivir, no morir rodeado de ratas. Traga lo que haya que tragar, se apaña, tira de aquí y de allá, se sobrepone al chaparrón de granizo que le ha caído, y le cae, sobre la cabeza, en fin, en dos palabras: quiere vivir (nada más lógico).

El caramelo envenenado es otro.

Y es que el ciudadano ya no rige su destino. Ya no estamos en la Europa del siglo XX en la que cualquiera con ganas de trabajar y un par de ideas en la cabeza podía forjarse un destino para él y su familia. NO. Ahora, es el Sistema el que decide.

Los sindicatos no cumplen con su labor de defender a sus colectivos (los que lo hacen son residuales). Los partidos políticos son empresas con fuertes dividendos y consejos de administración que se los reparten.

Y el ciudadano (que no es consciente de serlo, en cuanto a sus derechos) acabará por pasar por el aro definitivamente: perderá su condición de escoger cómo quiere ser gobernado ... en democracia (claro).

Si a eso añadimos terrorismo ficticio o no, cambio climático, ficticio o no, desconstrucción del concepto milenario de familia (yo no tengo nada en contra de las diferentes sensibilidades en cuanto a sexo, siempre y cuando tengan lugar entre adultos que lo consientan y si lo hacen por amor, pues mejor), obsolescencia programada que nos lleva a un mundo en el que es preferible comprar que reparar, embrutecimiento a marchas forzadas con toneladas de bazofia audiovisual (incluso en 3D con gafas) pues, entonces, es que uno lo ha entendido todo: esclavizar para controlar.

Juan Laborda, una mente privilegiada, y de lo que me dice mi intuición, una buena persona (lo más importante) escribe para cuatro pringaos como tú y yo. Lo leemos cuatro y su incidencia en la realidad real es cuasi nula porque la realidad real la manejan otros y quienes podrían y deberían actuar para que esto cambie, se dan con un canto en los dientes por poder ganar 4,50 € / hora. No los culpo.

Un abrazo Fernando.

frisch


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Jul 2017)

Did The System Collapse?

me he encontrado esto... echadle un ojo. Es la diferencia de oro y plata entre shanghai gold exchange y LBMA en londres. Muy bueno.

Un saludo buen domingo!

---------- Post added 09-jul-2017 at 13:30 ----------

El circo político estadounidense- Videos de RT

Añado la entrevista al amigo Guillermo Barba por parte de Max Keiser, recién subido.


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bien, el artículo de Juan Laborda es muy BUENO y en línea con lo que él suele escribir. Si sirve o NO, eso ya irá por "barrios", pero mientras yo entienda que sirven para algo los iré enlazando... Quizás, algunos gusten más de las "tinieblas" que ya espesan el Matrix que vivimos.
> 
> # Kovaliov: Este hilo no lleva "chincheta" porque NO le sale de los huevos al administrador de este foro, ni más ni menos... Se le ha pedido por activa y pasiva en todos los hilos que sucedieron al 1º, pero contra toda lógica sigue manteniendo el que menos acogida tuvo. En fin, él sabrá lo que hace, pero yo he ido bajando mi participación por aquí y menos "pelas" que verá... Y si mantengo el hilo es porque los interesados en el mismo NO tienen la culpa de los despropósitos de este IMPRESENTABLE.
> 
> ...



Yo veo el nivel clave el oro en los 1.214$ que rompió el viernes.

O gira rápido al alza o viene guano potente. Mira como las mineras de Au ya están amplificando el movimiento cuando las últimas semanas parecía que se descorrelaban del precio del Au.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Jul 2017)

cuando se complete ese HCH el oro vuela.

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A BAD TICK &vert; THE MACROTOURIST

sobre USDJPY y el flashcrash de la plata.






Y esto una posibilidad en el índice big cap GDX de mineras.


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2017)

ladrillofilo , no entiendo muy bien la primera grafica , podrías explicarla un poco mas?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Jul 2017)

timi dijo:


> ladrillofilo , no entiendo muy bien la primera grafica , podrías explicarla un poco mas?



XAU INDEX COMPONENTS
Es un ratio entre el precio del oro y el índice XAU compuesto por mineras big cap.
Tendría que haber dicho en vez de el oro vuela... Las mineras vuelan.


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2017)

Me lo he visto todo. Lo enlazado y lo siguiente.

Yo la verdad los shows del Max y de la Stacy, cada vez me parecen más patéticos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Me lo he visto todo. Lo enlazado y lo siguiente.
> 
> Yo la verdad los shows del Max y de la Stacy, cada vez me parecen más patéticos.



*Frisch* has de valorar que cada mesías ha de ofrecer a sus fieles lo que desean escuchar.

Max es un tipo que busca siempre polemizar...¿Cómo si no podría llamar la atención de sus seguidores y tratar de incrementarlos?

Es posible que coincida con tu apreciación de mediocridad y patetismo de este video en concreto, pero puestos a comparar, las últimas intervenciones de nuestro presidente, para mi no han sido mejores...incluso varias que le he visto a super Trump, dan asco...

Como ya sabes, no se trata de agradar a todos, hoy en día parece que de lo que se trata, es de salir en los medios...ya sea teniendo hijos con Paquirrín, o preconizando en colapso del sistema desde México en un informativo de tercera división emitido por la red. 

Lo que sí he de agradecerle a este tipo, es que al menos, trata de buscar siempre el contrapunto de la versión oficial...en ocasiones, y para mi gusto, se vuelve pesado incidiendo en chorradas, pero en otras ocasiones, considero que da en el clavo.

Un tipo antisistema, que clama al cielo respecto las burbujas de deuda, la inmobiliaria, la política de desinformación gubernamental mundial, que apoya al oro o al bitcoin, y que no duda en señalar a las autoridades como ladronas o mentirosas, pues como mínimo, debería tener un hueco en este foro.


Por cierto, esta semana no me temblará el dedo para hacerme con algo más de rubio metal...parece que el mercado será benévolos con nosotros algo más de tiempo, y nos permitirá buscar buenos precios para nuestro pequeño gran vicio.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Orooo (10 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, esta semana no me temblará el dedo para hacerme con algo más de rubio metal...parece que el mercado será benévolos con nosotros algo más de tiempo, y nos permitirá buscar buenos precios para nuestro pequeño gran vicio.
> 
> Un saludo y buena semana a todos.





Hola paketazo.

Crees que esta semana seguira bajando?


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Hola paketazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohemian (10 Jul 2017)

¿Sabéis si va a pegar bajonazo para éste año el oro? De ser así compraría físico en sumas cantidades en monedas pequeñas.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2017)

Tienes razón paketazo (hablo del Max y de la Stacy - en todo lo demás también, claro) pero hay algo que no habría que perder de vista y menos en estos tiempos cruciales.

Yo quisiera insistir en algo: la diferencia entre un régimen fascista, sea de derechas o de izquierdas y un régimen autoritario es que el segundo permite que se le critique, siempre y cuando la audiencia de la crítica sea minoritaria, residual.

Mira, te voy a contar un ejemplo que conozco de primera mano y que remonta a la Francia de poco después y a raíz de Mayo del 68. El sistema decidió crear dentro de la Universidad las Escuelas de Sociología. No eran facultades eran Escuelas y canalizaban todo ese descontento de Mayo del 68 en un recinto cerrado. Una especie de parque temático en el que sus habitantes podían hacer prácticamente lo que les daba la gana. Al sistema le daba igual porque, por un lado daba la libertad a toda esa pequeña masa contestataria y, por otro los tenía super controlados. Eran los tiempos de Gilles Deleuze, Pierre Bourdieu y demás gurús de la posmodernidad.

12 años más tarde estudié en una de esas Escuelas de Sociología. Como botón de muestra, te diré que, por ejemplo, los exámenes tenían lugar frente al profesor, uno a uno, en una especie de charla. El alumno proponía un tema y lo exponía en el formato tertulia. Incluso recuerdo que en uno de los exámenes, no recuerdo la asignatura (podría ser psicosociología), me presenté con mi novia que estudiaba psicología y el examen transcurrió en una conversación a tres. Es decir que el sistema nos dejaba hacer lo que nos daba la real gana porque sabía que de esa manera nos entreteníamos con nuestras cuitas y no dábamos la vara fuera del recinto del parque temático.

Hoy en día es algo parecido. El sistema autoritario permite que haya voces discordantes porque sabe que las escuchan cuatro y que no tienen ninguna incidencia real en el devenir del sistema porque, la masa, la que vota (y les da una y otra vez el poder, se llame como se llame el partido que gana), ella ya está descerebrada (en mi opinión, el factor principal de este descerebre es la oferta audiovisual descomunal). Además, de esa manera, el sistema preserva su capa de pintura democrática satinada o brillante y a vivir que son dos días.

Sólo me queda una duda (soy un afortunado) y es que el sistema como es el sistema de la codicia, no sé hasta qué punto no querrá ir un paso más allá y no sólo controlar el poder que da la pasta sino también controlar definitivamente al ser humano. Llegado ese caso, si llega, es posible que desaparezcan incluso las Escuelas de Sociología y ahí pasaremos de un Estado Autoritario a un Estado Fascista con una salvedad: nadie tendrá la sensación de que eso ES ASÍ (excepto los cuatro de siempre).

En lo que estoy seguro que estarás de acuerdo conmigo paketazo es que al vídeo de Max y Stacy en México le faltaba un corrido de la "revolusión mexicana" como fondo sonoro y un plato de enchiladas.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2017)

*Frisch* En esta vida, y supongo que en la otra si es que la hubiera, lo que nos importa es el aquí y el ahora...


Te contaré algo que me llamó la antención hace poco "disculpad el off topic el resto de contertulios"

Estaba en un curso sanitario de estos que exigen pero que poco valen, y una ATS que trabajaba en servicio de urgencias de 24h, comentó que había algo curioso, y era que durante un partido de fútbol de relevancia nacional "final de copa de Europa, un Madrid Barça...", el volumen de llamadas solicitando servicios de ambulancia se reducía un 50% respecto a la media anual.

*¡un 50%!*

Contertulio, con datos contrastados como este que te cuento, ¿que esperas de este país?

Tus escuelas de sociología de antaño, son hoy aquí el bar de la esquina, mañana el psilcologo "Pescadero Manolo", y siempre la gran amiga "caja tonta", o el mes de rebajas...

Si el potencial intelectual humano en condicones de libertad absoluta y sin distracciones externas es de un 100%...en el "aquí y ahora"...¿cuanto piensas que será?...¿un 10%?

Contentémonos con nuestro personal mito de la caverna, y tratemos de imaginar futuros mejores usando el tan soccorido "patadón alante"...como aquí y ahora no es mi problema, que los que vengan mañana lo solucionen...mientras, mirare un rato la TV, o lo que me entretenga "gladiadores y leones si los hubiera"...y dejaré que el tiempo transcurra lo más uniformemente posible.

¡Espartanos!...¿Espartanos?...perdón, quería decir ¡despertaros!, que es la hora del café post sobremesa.

Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (10 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> P.D. Plateros 13,80$...a saco!




Realmente ves la plata tan abajo como 13,80 $?


El relámpago de la plata del Viernes de madrugada hasta los 14,67$ indica poca resistencia en la bajada hasta alcanzar esa cota. Por tanto, en los 14,67$ (12.85 Euros) la estoy esperando yo, ya que posiblemente en los próximos días se alcanzará ese precio de modo estable. 

No obstante, 13,80$ Me parece muy abajo a corto plazo. Realmente la ves tan abajo? 

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Realmente ves la plata tan abajo como 13,80 $?
> 
> 
> El relámpago de la plata del Viernes de madrugada hasta los 14,67$ indica poca resistencia en la bajada hasta alcanzar esa cota. Por tanto, en los 14,67$ (12.85 Euros) la estoy esperando yo, ya que posiblemente en los próximos días se alcanzará ese precio de modo estable.
> ...



No, no la veo...pero si la viese...¡a saco!

Técnicamente hay un patrón de largo plazo que la podría mandar allí (13,80), veremos si se cumple, no obstante 14.80$ es precio de entrada ahora mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Jul 2017)

Hace 8 años estaba el oro a 700-800 Usd/oz.

No entiendo por qué ahora no se podría llegar a esos precios.

De hecho yo confío en que suceda antes de una posible gran subida.

El lógico motivo de que tal cosa sucediera: permitir a las manos fuertes hacerse con la mayor parte del metal que quede disponible antes de cometer el gran robo contra el sistema Fiat.


----------



## xavik (10 Jul 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hace 8 años estaba el oro a 700-800 Usd/oz.
> 
> No entiendo por qué ahora no se podría llegar a esos precios.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo también llevo desde algún tiempo pensando que llegará ahí (por lo menos). Lo que no tengo tan claro es que llegue en euros.


----------



## racional (10 Jul 2017)

Los bancos centrales ya estudian empezar a acumular bitcoins y etereum


----------



## Chachowsky (10 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La cosa parece indicar que lo que no queda es metal disponible; de hecho "algunos" no pueden ni conseguir que les devuelvan el suyo.
> 
> Todo es posible, pero si no son las manos fuertes... ¿Quien tiene todo el oro del mundo? que mayoritariamente está en manos privadas... y la masa solo sabe que el Oro no paga dividendos ni se come?



Una de las bondades de la retórica es que algunas preguntas se responden solas... creo que usted al plantear la suya consiguió tal efecto... también yo inicié un post a mi juicio interesante hace unos días en estas páginas y se me ninguneó... la verdad está delante de nuestras narices casi todo el tiempo... lo que pasa es que hay que querer verla y mirarla directamente a los ojos... la mayoría prefiere mirar a otro lado...ienso: billetes de dólares y euros, monedas de oro y plata, bitcoins y ethereums...debajo de una piedra... educación y diversificación.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2017)

Es un fuera de tema pero bueno creo que es importante comentarlo y, la verdad, no encuentro otro espacio en el que hacerlo.

Francia que en el imaginario europeo (e incluso occidental) es la patria de los derechos humanos al igual que Italia es el de la "dolce vita" y del "far(e)niente", desde que ha ganado las elecciones Macron ha dado un paso más en ese régimen autoritario del que hablaba en mi anterior comentario.

Aquí, en la piel del toro seguimos creyendo que en Francia las cosas son diferentes para bien. Ni qué decir en Alemania donde el trabajo se realiza concienzudamente a pesar de pequeños deslices como el de la Volskwagen y su software para falsear emisiones contaminantes, o Suecia donde todo el mundo vive feliz a pesar de que muchos (demasiados) se suicidan ...

Bueno pues en la Francia "Macron" ha habido una purga en los medios de comunicación. Las pocas emisiones de radio y de televisión, en la privada y, lo que es más inquietante, en la pública, que eran reductos no tanto de disidencia pero sí de plantear las preguntas pertinentes que molestan, han pasado a mejor vida, así en tres semanas.

Los periodistas que las llevaban Natacha Poliny, Frédéric Taddei, David Poujadas y algunos más se han visto reducidos, de la noche a la mañana, a ejercer su profesión en el formato Internet a expensas de suscriptores, es decir de fans. 

Ya ocurrió con Daniel Mermet hace ya unos años que tenía una emisión en la radio pública France Inter, "Là-bas si j'y suis", emisión que era un clásico de la radio pública, durante un porrón de años, y que tras un forcejeo de un par de años, acabó en la calle de Internet y los necesarios e imprescindibles suscriptores o con Daniel Schneidermann que tenía una emisión en la televisión pública France 5, "Arrêt sur images" ("Míremos -parémonos ante - las imágenes" ), una emisión interesantísima que analizaba la gestualidad de los políticos en sus "apariciones estelares" públicas, y que acabó, asimismo en la calle de Internet, con los sempiternos (cuatro) suscriptores.

Toda esta gente que he citado son gente muy conocida en Francia. No estoy hablando de los de la revista Mongolia en España, ni tan siquiera de Jordi Évole.

De lo cual se deduce (o por lo menos yo deduzco) que la transición del Estado Autoritario al Estado Fascista (ya da igual que sea de derechas o de izquierdas) está teniendo lugar, ante nuestras narices, incluso en Francia, La République.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes comentarios los que he leído y lástima que dispongo de poco tiempo y veremos si a lo largo de la noche puedo comentar alguno de ellos... Ahora ando muy atareado en investigaciones de carácter personal y uno muy ligado a la Plata y que es fascinante, de hecho es desconocido por la mayoría de los "metaleros" de aquí y de allá... Es algo relacionado con el acopio de enormes cantidades de Plata efectuadas por el Gobierno americano durante y después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

# frisch: amigo mío, ya sabes que hablamos "casi" el mismo "lenguaje" o tenemos "pensamientos" muy parecidos... perooooo ¿sabes? Prefiero que los cuatro "pringaos" -y eso es verdad...- que andamos por aquí pasemos a ser nueve, noventa o novecientos... Ya me entiendes... Y un abrazo de vuelta.

Y dejo este artículo con el que no puedo estar más de acuerdo...

- Macro Manager Massarce: "Financial Markets No Longer Make Sense" | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, antes de dejarlo por ahora, la caída de los MPs también se explica por la reducción del 85% de las posiciones largas en la Plata y también del 50% en las del Oro... Es lo malo que tiene el "jugar" con "papel"...

Saludos.


----------



## muhammad_ali (11 Jul 2017)

Hola Fernando , cómo cunsultas las posiciones alcistas y bajistas? Yo miro el COT report de la semana pasada y no veo gran cambio de posiciones.

Con la plata bajando y el cambio euro-dollar subiendo a zonas peligrosas crees posible que podamos ver la plata cercana a 12 €?

Gracias de antemano y espero impaciente a leer tus conclusiones sobre las investigaciones del acopio de plata


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Negrofuturo: La verdad, es que lo he leído de pasada en un artículo de Ole S. Hansen y que es un buen analista en el terreno de las Materias Primas, pero tampoco he profundizado en el mismo, ya que ahora mismo estoy escribiendo un post para editarlo en mi Blog de Rankia. En cualquier caso te dejo el enlace que han editado en una de las webs que tú sueles visitar: Aumentan en un 50% las apuestas alcistas en materias primas | Investing.com

A "bote pronto" a mí también me ha "chocado", pero ya me lo miraré con más detalle cuando me sea posible. De todas formas, os dejo el artículo y ahí lleva una tabla para que la analicéis.

# muhammad_ali: Te remito al mismo artículo que he enlazado. Hasta hace muy poco yo seguía el COT y lo editaba por aquí, pero no puedo abarcar todo aquello que desearía.

Sobre lo que me preguntas, SIEMPRE me miro la Plata en su cotización en USD y, obviamente, tengo también en cuenta el Euro, pero mira yo soy un tipo un poco "raro", es decir si a mí el precio me convence lo compro porque NO tengo horizonte temporal ni lo veo como "inversión", aunque también te diré que suelo fijarme en el ratio Oro vs Plata y que es uno de los mejores indicativos para saber cuándo la Plata está más barata...

Hombre, es difícil saber si coincidirán la Plata y el Euro para que se dé ese precio de 12 Euros la Onza... Como te comentaba me fijo más en el USD y ahora mismo contemplo la zona de los $15,083 - $14,714. Y ya en un horizonte más lejano y, de momento, bastante improbable los $13,803.

Respecto a las investigaciones a las que me refería, van a llevar su tiempo, ya que si bien estoy tirando de un "hilo" no sé aún dónde me llevará y si podré sacar unas conclusiones más o menos claras. Si que puedo decirte que esa Plata se almacenó con carácter militar, de ahí las dificultades que estoy encontrando.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2017)

Hola, bertok: Mira, lo que yo sé es que Goldman Sachs dijo a finales de Abril, después de la victoria de Macron en las elecciones francesas, que el Oro se iría a $1200 en el plazo de tres meses... Por tanto, sigo insistiendo en que veo difícil -que no imposible- que el Oro baje a corto plazo más allá de los $1188,10...

Estos "pollos" suelen acertar en lo que "pronostican" y muchos ya sabemos porqué... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El populismo de las bajadas de impuestos

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (11 Jul 2017)

Ciertamente Cs actua de manera populista, pero el periodista no se queda atrás, hablando del gap "pib / recaudacion" existente en España frente a Europa.... es decir, que propone que nos sigan moliendo a impuestos todavía más..... y encima relaciona los ingresos tributarios con "la calidad de los servicios públicos", lo cual es una absoluta falacia, porque la calidad de los servicios no depende del dinero metido, sino más bien de evitar los inmensos despilfarros e ineficacias.

Señores, menos impuestos y más trabajo es lo que hace falta.

Por cierto, me hace mucha gracia el tema de los falsos autónomos.... cuando es precisamente el Estado el que ha abocado a esa situación a base de cobrar cotizaciones sociales brutales.... en fin, habría mucho que hablar...

Podemos decir, y hablo con conocimiento de causa, que la distribución competencial autonómica ha sido un auténtico desastre en términos de eficacia económica , es decir, peores servicios y muchos más impuestos. Me sorprende sobremanera que en 1975 hubiese 800.000 funcionarios frente a los 3 millones actuales, cuando ha habido incrementos de productividad per capita brutales por el progreso tecnológico y en concreto las TIC... algo no funciona.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2017)

Hola a todos,

os dejo este enlace, muy interestante para la region de Oriente Medio, y que vengo siguiendo de cerca desde hace un timpo:

Access Denied

Ya comentaba como PK es democracia encubierta (mi opinion es que para bien) y el rol del ejercito. Veamos como se soluciona este movimiento; en principio el que puede salir beneficiado es Khan (una ex-estrella del cricket, el major jugador de toda la historia de Pakistan).

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2017)

Hola, el juli: Ciertamente, el artículo enlazado al que te refieres puede "pecar" de "populista", aunque dice unas cuantas verdades, tanto si gustan como si no... al menos desde mi particular punto de vista y que, en el fondo, es el que me interesa, aunque gusto de contrastar opiniones y eso ya lo sabéis.

Desde luego, el juli, que tienes toda la razón en varias de las cosas que apuntas, pero a esta situación nos ha llevado el "borreguismo" de los distintos Gobiernos que ha tenido nuestra nación y la política que se nos está imponiendo desde la UE/BCE...

Porque SÍ, podemos quejarnos de forma legitima -y más los que pagamos bastantes impuestos- de cómo anda estructurado este país, pero de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba... Sin embargo, a mí me gustaría que alguien me diese una solución creíble al mantenimiento del Estado del Bienestar que encima NO puede pagar la Deuda acumulada.

Y luego añade a esto lo que leía hoy en otro buen artículo: una tecnificación acelerada y ahora ya digitalizada que sustituye al factor trabajo... aparte de la otra "pata": envejecimiento de la población...

NO, si el porvenir se presenta muy NEGRO y, por eso mismo, "algo" acabará pasando y ha sido SIEMPRE así a nivel histórico... que tampoco quiere decir que sirviera para mejorar de forma absoluta, perooooo SÍ que se produjeron algunos "cambios" que "suavizaban" la anterior situación y pienso que estamos abocado a ello, aunque en esta ocasión parece que el "resultante" puede ser bastante CAÓTICO.

Y dejo esto...

- Las reservas de oro de Alemania bajan 45 toneladas en diez años

Je,je,je... Me ENCANTARÍA conocer las cifras de los EE.UU. al respecto, pero claro NO pueden "auditar": no vaya a ser que haya que contabilizar más telarañas que Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (11 Jul 2017)

*¿Quién manipula el precio del oro?*

*Es una incongruencia que el precio de referencia del oro físico se fije en un mercado donde una gran cantidad de instrumentos financieros son utilizados para manipular la oferta y la demanda.*









En mi anterior articulo dije que la manipulación del precio del oro en algún momento terminará y los precios estarán acordes a la verdadera demanda de oro físico que hay en el mercado. Paso a explicarlo. Es del todo una incongruencia que el precio de referencia para el mercado del oro físico se fije en un mercado financiero donde una gran cantidad de instrumentos financieros son utilizados para manipular la oferta y la demanda.

Pongamos varios ejemplos: tras alcanzar la cotización de la onza de oro los 1.900 dólares a finales de 2011, en tan solo un día, concretamente el viernes 12 de abril de 2012, se pusieron a la venta 400 toneladas de oro en contratos de futuro en el COMEX de Nueva York. Esto equivale prácticamente al 15% de la producción minera del oro en un año.

Sin embargo, ¿es posible pensar que si alguien quiere vender esa enorme cantidad de metal, maximizando su beneficio, lo haga poniéndolo a la venta de golpe, ofertándolo en un escaso periodo de tiempo? ¿No sería eso una técnica para colapsar el mercado y abaratar de manera fulgurante el precio del oro? Y es que a ningún operador sensato se le ocurriría inundar el mercado si lo que pretende es obtener un beneficio de su venta.

¿Qué ha ocurrido desde entonces? De nuevo, el 26 de junio, oficialmente "debido a un error de un bróker" se volcaron al mercado de una sola vez 1,8 millones de onzas (casi 56 toneladas de oro papel) sin que desde entonces el precio haya dejado de bajar, lo que indica claramente una nueva manipulación descarada del mercado y un interés inusitado en llevar su cotización por debajo de los 1.200 dólares por onza. ¿Quién o quiénes están detrás? ¿Por qué razón?

Los que seguimos día a día la cotización de los precios y las cantidades de oro papel que se mueven diariamente en el mercado, tenemos claro que en algún momento esto se acabará. Los niveles de apalancamiento del mercado en el 2012 estaban en torno a 100:1, es decir por cada onza de oro depositada en las cámaras acorazadas del Mercado de Futuros Comex por las entidades que comercializan estos instrumentos financieros, habían vendido 100.

Actualmente, el nivel de apalancamiento ha rozado el nivel de 1.000:1, algo que señala claramente a una burbuja de difícil solución. Ya nos llegan noticias de que partícipes de contratos de futuros, sobre todo asiáticos, a la finalización de los mismos, indican a las entidades que quieren el metal físico en lingotes como máximo de 1.000 gramos y no el dinero. Esta forma de finalización de dichos contratos que cada vez es mayor llevará indefectiblemente a que la burbuja del oro papel explote, ya que no tendrán forma de entregar el metal, ni siquiera pidiendo a los bancos centrales que se lo presten, ya que la mayoría del mismo ya se encuentra prestado.

¿Qué ocurrirá entonces con el precio del oro físico? Será la primera vez que una burbuja explote de manera inversa; es decir, provocará una fortísima subida del precio del metal en físico, amén de ser capaz de abrir en canal otras crisis que asoman a la puerta. En mi opinión, no es cuestión de si pasará o no, sino de cuándo pasará.

Esto es solo una muestra de las razones que deberían llevar a cada uno de nosotros a tener una cantidad de oro físico en nuestro poder. ¿Aún duda de que es necesario?

En nuestro próximo artículo hablaremos del papel que han jugado los bancos centrales en el mercado del pro desde el abandono de pseudo Patrón Oro en 1971.

Gabriel Ruiz Ramírez - ¿Quién manipula el precio del oro? - Libre Mercado


----------



## trampantojo (11 Jul 2017)

Gabriel Ruiz Ramírez - ¿Quién manipula el precio del oro? - Libre Mercado

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 15:29 ----------

¿es cierto eso? :ouch:


----------



## Chachowsky (11 Jul 2017)

Comprobando claramente que en este hilo sois mucho de aprovechar que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid... igual vendría bien ir teniendo algunos ahorritos en oro físico por si acaso...Domingo Soriano - La manta corta de las pensiones o por qué nos jubilaremos más tarde y cobraremos menos de lo que pensamos - Libre Mercado
José García Domínguez - La Seguridad Social quebrará en 2030 - Libre Mercado

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 17:04 ----------

...Vuelvo a aprovechar el Pisuerga...Nadie es monedita de oro (o de plata) para caerle bien a todo el mundo pero el sentido común dice que nunca viene mal tener unas cuantas bien guardadas para cuando caiga el fiat... y tanto asustar con que viene el lobo y el sistema se cae... ahora es buen momento para hacerse de ellas, no hay que esperar a que el lobo esté encima... luego no vale justificarse diciendo qué caro!!!!, ha subido!!!!, mucho!!!!!,... hay patrones, hay señales, hay avisos, y muchos de ustedes lo saben... no quieran luego que os lo regalen ni se lo den dado... que tenga que venir aquí un aficionado a decir estar cosas...


----------



## Chachowsky (11 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vaya, yo no había caído en la cuenta...; le agradezco esa alerta.



Su condescendencia también se agradece...


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2017)

Bueno, el comentario de Chachowsky para mi tiene su enjundia, y mucha, porque la fluctuación del precio del oro y de la plata en el último año (a efectos de comprarlo) es algo así como la fluctuación del precio de la berenjena que puede ser de céntimos arriba, céntimos abajo.

Es decir que comprar oro y plata, se hace porque se cree en el producto, da igual el precio.

Pero claro, ahí ya topamos con la Iglesia porque hay dos tipos de compradores.

Los que creen que llegado el momento podrán dar el pelotazo (perdón).
y los que creen que lo compran por si las moscas.

Chachowsky lo ha dicho muy claramente: por si las moscas.

Y creo que añade lo de que como el Pisuerga sí pasa por Valladolid para qué preocuparse de los céntimos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: En fin, yo hoy he revisado los datos aportados en el artículo y, la verdad, es que he llegado a una conclusión parecida a la tuya. NO puede ser cierto, así tal cual... de manera que, posiblemente, buena parte de todo el "pastel" sea MENTIRA y SÍ, hay unos números que NADIE puede verificar, al menos los "pezqueñines", pero es que encima nos toman por "imbéciles"...

Ya que estamos tocando esto, te dejo un enlace que seguro te interesará...

- The Last Time Hedge Funds Were This Short Gold, It Rallied 18% In A Month | Zero Hedge

Respecto a las mineras, yo en principio NO haría NADA hasta que Wall Street corrija fuertemente... Y llegados a ese punto, entonces habría que ver dónde han caído -si es que llegan a caer- las empresas que se dedican al Streaming y que apenas están notando las caídas de los MPs. Diría que llegado el momento pueden ser una buena opción y más "defensiva" en el medio y largo plazo.

Por cierto, esto de que NO existe manipulación en la Plata a largo plazo cada vez tengo más claro que NO es así. Como comenté ayer, estoy investigando un tema bastante "oscuro" y relacionado con el metal "plateado"... En la 2ª Guerra Mundial, posiblemente a partir de 1941, el Tesoro de los EE.UU. "prestó" 14.700 Toneladas de Plata para un programa asociado al Proyecto Manhattan, pero es que, además, me "coincide" que en ese 1941, el Tesoro de los EE.UU. anunció un programa de compras de Plata con México, al mismo tiempo que estaba transfiriendo el metal "plateado".

La historia en sí es muy surrealista y dificultosa en su seguimiento, pero es que esa Plata NO se gastó y tengo unas pequeñas "pistas" que me permiten saber que anduvo haciendo de las suyas. Y me cuadra también con esas 10.000 toneladas de Plata que desde EE.UU. se enviaron al Reino Unido en el período 1995-1998. Y estoy pensando que esa Plata FÍSICA puede haberse utilizado para la supresión del precio de la misma.

Bueno, más tarde igual me paso por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2017)

Pues, diría que el Oro está MUY BARATO...

- Gold Is Approaching an All-Time Inflation-Adjusted Low - GoldSilver.com

Saludos.


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, diría que el Oro está MUY BARATO...
> 
> - Gold Is Approaching an All-Time Inflation-Adjusted Low - GoldSilver.com
> 
> Saludos.



Barato no... lo siguiente. Pero no sólo el oro sino la plata también... lo que pasa es que necesitamos que terceras personas o personas "autorizadas" nos den el visto bueno... a veces demasiadas veces. 
Cuando uno estudia, investiga y reflexiona... nuestro sentido común que es sabio nos dice cosas...
Está mal visto pensar por uno mismo, no es popular pensar por uno mismo... fíjese usted que estoy de acuerdo con su afirmación de el que el oro está MUY BARATO... y no me hace falta la aprobación de ese enlace


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2017)

Hola, Chachowsky: Lo he dejado bien claro: MUY BARATO... que es lo "siguiente". Y la Plata está mucho más barata, pero porque su ratio vs Oro ya lo indica claramente.

Mire, me parece que Vd. es "nuevo" por aquí y digo esto porque en este hilo SIEMPRE se ha propuesto que cada cual se cree su PROPIA opinión y lo único que recomendamos es que se analicen y estudien aquellas materias que nos interesen antes de meternos de "pleno" en ellas, como por ejemplo los MPs.

El artículo está muy bien... Entre otras cosas porque avala lo que vengo escribiendo desde hace años sobre que el Oro es el activo más seguro que existe si lo consideramos como "dinero". Y luego hay un excelente estudio acerca de la Inflación vs Oro y que seguramente interesará a aquellos que entran en este hilo. Por tanto, NO está de más y, además, verá muchos artículos afines por aquí.

En cualquier caso, me alegra saber que Vd. lo tiene tan claro y eso es lo que tienen que tener aquellos que se acercan a los MPs... NO como "inversión" -que puede llegar a serlo...- sino como un "refugio" ante determinados imprevistos. O al menos yo estoy ahí con esa intención y si no pasa nada, mejor y lo dejaré como "herencia"...

Saludos.


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Chachowsky: Lo he dejado bien claro: MUY BARATO... que es lo "siguiente". Y la Plata está mucho más barata, pero porque su ratio vs Oro ya lo indica claramente.
> 
> Mire, me parece que Vd. es "nuevo" por aquí y digo esto porque en este hilo SIEMPRE se ha propuesto que cada cual se cree su PROPIA opinión y lo único que recomendamos es que se analicen y estudien aquellas materias que nos interesen antes de meternos de "pleno" en ellas, como por ejemplo los MPs.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es fácilmente entendible aunque eso es una apreciación mía... barato no... lo siguiente, significa baratísimo... simplemente estoy reforzando su afirmación.

He leído algo en este foro y le agradezco su labor didáctica... parece usted una persona seria y muy respetada... seguro que sus aportes siempre serán bien acogidaos por la comunidad de seguidores.

Suscribo su idea del oro como refugio más que el de inversión... y lo complemento con la plata, para mí oro y plata es un par-pack inseparable...
Debería el ciudadano promedio entender el concepto de refugio a la hora de adentrarse según en que negocios o mercados...tomaría mejores y más acertadas decisiones seguro. Lo que pasa es que la mayoría pasan por alto el marcado carácter especulativo de este tipo de mercados, lo que hace distorsionar el verdadero potencial de estos elementos. Adentrarse en estos terrenos con la idea de obtener un beneficio rápido pasando por alto otras particularidades me parece una autentica temeridad. Por eso creo necesario la formación y educación personal de cada uno para formar personas más libres y preparadas... a veces la falta de tiempo y las prisas lo impiden, pero ello no es excusa para buscar un hueco y leer e investigar. Todos queremos dinero rápido... pero no es tan fácil... para ello hay que prepararse y después... tener suerte.

Reconociéndole nuevamente su mérito al hilo de este foro, le animo a seguir así y le subrayo una palabra que a mí me parece clave que ha dicho: REFUGIO...Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## frisch (12 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por eso creo necesario la formación y educación personal de cada uno para formar personas más libres y preparadas... a veces la falta de tiempo y las prisas lo impiden, pero ello no es excusa para buscar un hueco y leer e investigar. *Todos queremos dinero rápido*... pero no es tan fácil... para ello hay que prepararse y después... tener suerte.
> 
> .../...



Disculpa Chachowsky, pero yo no quiero dinero rápido, porque el dinero rápido significa que varias muertes (víctimas colaterales) quedan diseminadas en el recorrido.

El dinero es lo que es: quien lo gana, otro lo pierde, es el funcionamiento del sistema y, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que el Sistema no tiene escrúpulos a la hora de a quien matar, que por cierto, el siguiente, podrías ser tú.

Luego lo de dinero rápido es la madre de todas las bombas.

Yo lo que quiero es vivir dignamente, ayudar con lo que me sobra e incluso con lo que necesito si, llegado el momento, puedo llegar a ver una sonrisa de tranquilidad en el que lo pasa peor que yo.

No es una cuestión de "buenismo" o como se dice en las Galias de "angelismo". Es cuestión de supervivencia porque lo del dinero rápido es, y está de sobra demostrado, un suicidio en toda regla.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Disculpa Chachowsky, pero yo no quiero dinero rápido, porque el dinero rápido significa que varias muertes (víctimas colaterales) quedan diseminadas en el recorrido.
> 
> El dinero es lo que es: quien lo gana, otro lo pierde, es el funcionamiento del sistema y, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que el Sistema no tiene escrúpulos a la hora de a quien matar, que por cierto, el siguiente, podrías ser tú.
> 
> ...



Creo que mi mensaje se entiende perfectamente y era una generalización, pero si hay que entrar a analizar punto por punto y coma por coma cada palabra de cualquier texto sería imposible la comunicación porque siempre habrá alguien que le busque los tres pies al gato, otra cosa es que haya gente a la que no le guste o le interese malinterpretarlo...
Lamento que de una opinión sin ninguna pretensión usted se haya quedado solo con la parte que le ha interesado para introducir su parecer...
Lamento su intento baldío de distorsionar el contenido de mi mensaje...
Lamento que lo que usted cree que significa haga parecer que es lo que yo he dicho sin haberlo dicho...
Si usted no quiere dinero rápido tal vez le guste el dinero lento... si usted prueba a trabajar a céntimo/hora los empresarios de este país se lo rifarán...
Igual tengo que redefinir la frase para que usted se quede más tranquilo, lo intentaré: Casi todos o mucha gente quieren dinero rápido... pero no es tan fácil... para ello hay que prepararse y después... tener suerte.
Creo que lo más razonable que ha dicho de su mensaje destructor hacia mí es lo de vivir dignamente... yo también creo que es una aspiración y un derecho de mucha gente... ya que no puedo generalizar...

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 01:25 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuanto más rápido es el dinero, más fuerte es el León que está detrás... y sabiendo que tu eres la gacela.., pocos oportunidades te deja.
> 
> Esto es como lo de las partidas de poker; si ves una mesa donde se mueve mucha pasta y no identificas al tonto.. ya sabes quien es el tonto.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco su exhibición para deleite de sus fans... siendo usted tan listo debe de estar forrado... enhorabuena.
Ya que se ha tirado usted el largo mi pregunta es si era necesario ese lucimiento pedante a costa mía.
Si lo que buscaba es el thankeo de Clapham, yo no necesito tanto para que me los de... es más a mí me los ha dado sin mendigárselos.


----------



## Bohemian (13 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Chachowsky: Lo he dejado bien claro: MUY BARATO... que es lo "siguiente". Y la Plata está mucho más barata, pero porque su ratio vs Oro ya lo indica claramente.
> 
> Mire, me parece que Vd. es "nuevo" por aquí y digo esto porque en este hilo SIEMPRE se ha propuesto que cada cual se cree su PROPIA opinión y lo único que recomendamos es que se analicen y estudien aquellas materias que nos interesen antes de meternos de "pleno" en ellas, como por ejemplo los MPs.
> 
> ...



Chachowsky, mejor explicación no vas a tener. Los MP's en versión física no son para objeto de especuladores sino de aquellos que tienen ciertos 'miedos' ante una caída monumental de la moneda FIAT, que puede ocurrir en un periodo de tiempo no muy lejano. Dalo por hecho que ocurrirá, si no ocurre, sería extraño, también los MP's físicos sirven para mantener ligado un patrimonio asegurado. Los Mp's pueden depreciarse en el mercado, pero si el sistema se rompe y se desequilibra, lo primero que harán es imponer el oro y la plata, si te pilla en bolingas da por hecho de que no tendrás suficiente capital para poder cambiar tus 'papelitos de colores' por algo adorado por siglos como el oro o la plata. La plata también es un valor refugio, pues la historia según dijo que la plata se impuso con fuerza allá por el siglo XVIII-XIX debido a que el oro estaba en pleno crecimiento sobretodo en zonas auríferas del nuevo continente y éste acabo perdiendo toda 'credibilidad' en el mercado porque era un objeto muy abuntante, entonces la plata al ser tan limitada estuvo un periodo corto de tiempo en lo alto de los metales.

Si algún dia hay un K.O. bursátil, lo único que tengo es plata, aunque doy por hecho de que se presentará una oportunidad a la bimetalidad, no sé como ves ésto Fernando. ¿Crees que en un futuro crash y se impongan los MP's para no degenerar a ciclos económicos, dirías que se impondría una ley bimetálica o monometálica?


----------



## xavik (13 Jul 2017)

En mi opinión lo que podrían usar para sustituir al efectivo (más control) y al dolar (salvar algo los muebles) cuando llegue el crash o paulatinamente son las criptomonedas. Ya ha habido declaraciones de incluir bitcoin como parte de las reservas de bancos centrales. De ahí a sustituir el oro y demás monedas por una internacional como las criptomonedas hay un paso. Sería el esperado "bancor".

Hay una impresión de que son anónimas, por lo que daría seguridad a la gente para aceptar la prohibición del efectivo y a los gobiernos les gusta porque pueden controlarlas incluso si realmente son anónimas oues necesitas un ordenador (con puertas traseras) con conexión a internet (de compañías a las que se obliga a entregar tus datos) y no se pueden transportar de otra manera. Además es descentralizado por lo que es realmente internacional y no importa que unos gobiernos no se fien de otros.

Podrían darse ventas masivas de metales por parte de los bancos centrales occidentales que hundirán completamente el precio y campañas de desprestigio. Además esto boicotearía un poco los planes de Rusia/China al reducir el valor de sus reservas de oro.

Esto por supuesto es sólo una posibilidad, pero tendría bastante sentido.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Le agradezco su exhibición para deleite de sus fans... siendo usted tan listo debe de estar forrado... enhorabuena..



...y que no falten, hombre...que no falten...

Y sobre ese peculiar interés tuyo en sus cuentas...entre tú y yo y en momento marujita : Lo dudo . A un servidor al menos - y me consta que a no pocos más - le dio tonelada y media de "clases" por privi - por no hablar de las volcadas en abierto - , tal que algún otro fan thankeador , por cierto...y en ambos casos , por puritito amor al arte. Gente rarita que hay suelta...

Me da que eśtos "desastres" o no se hacen ricos...o , en cualquier caso, la mitad de lo que podrían. Aunque éso, .además de importarme un pijo , como debe ser - y por sus actos, es obvio que a ellos también en buena medida - no los haría más valiosos para mí, sino justo al contrario.

Paz y amor , bro...que patinas y acabas de entrar... Relájate y disfruta, que hay para ello.

...O bueno, o tú mismo...que por mi parte , END OFF TOPIC


----------



## Bohemian (13 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que podrían usar para sustituir al efectivo (más control) y al dolar (salvar algo los muebles) cuando llegue el crash o paulatinamente son las criptomonedas. Ya ha habido declaraciones de incluir bitcoin como parte de las reservas de bancos centrales. De ahí a sustituir el oro y demás monedas por una internacional como las criptomonedas hay un paso. Sería el esperado "bancor".
> 
> Hay una impresión de que son anónimas, por lo que daría seguridad a la gente para aceptar la prohibición del efectivo y a los gobiernos les gusta porque pueden controlarlas incluso si realmente son anónimas oues necesitas un ordenador (con puertas traseras) con conexión a internet (de compañías a las que se obliga a entregar tus datos) y no se pueden transportar de otra manera. Además es descentralizado por lo que es realmente internacional y no importa que unos gobiernos no se fien de otros.
> 
> ...



¿Xavik...Pero no crees que el bitcoin estando al alcance de los bancos no sería otra criptomoneda centralizada vía financiera comercial o vía estatal? El Bitcoin doy fe de que ha sido comprado en grandes cantidades por ingentes instituciones públicas y privadas con el fin de mantener lejos la crecida de éste 'preciado' objeto abstracto. 

Lo que no entiendo es el fin de incluir criptomonedas en bancos, ésto da muy mal rollo debido a que éstos podrán cambiar la moneda FIAT por el bitcoin y el bitcoin sólo va a ser accesible para unos pocos debido su fortaleza en los mercados bursátiles. Aunque puede que dé otro bajonazo antes de lo previsto y puedan otros pequeños inversores meterse de lleno en éste mundo, que yo de hecho no aconsejo demasiado si quieres un valor seguro, sólo si estás dispuesto a ganar bastante o a perderlo todo.

PD: El Ripple es una moneda centralizada por los bancos, diría que más que una moneda es un 'swift'. Corregídme si no es así chicos


----------



## Mercyless (13 Jul 2017)

Es mucho riesgo meterse en bitcoins ahora?

Que plataforma recomendáis para hacerlo?


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> PD: El Ripple es una moneda centralizada por los bancos, diría que más que una moneda es un 'swift'. Corregídme si no es así chicos



De hecho, ambas cosas...lo que suscita seria controversia , incluso a nivel interno , desde donde ha trascendido alguna opinión de lo más delicada en cuanto a esa "doble personalidad" de Ripple...y sus extensiones en estrategia, precio, etc / amplificadas con algún otro factor de gran enjundia, como la desmedida parte dela emisión en manos del propio engendro /. 


XAVIK : Por aquello de "los experimentos con "gaseosa" y de que el Gold que se va puede hacerlo para siempre, yo estaría más con poquiiiiitas ventas de metal bancario aderezadas con gigantescas campañas de desprestigio . Sinceramente : No les veo soltando una mierda... ni que criptos y Gold sean excluyentes. 

Las criptos hacen mil millones de cosas mejor y no hay duda de ello...pero como dinero ESENCIAL sin riesgo de contraparte, anónimo y AUTOSUFICIENTE...para ESE rol ...no hay mejor invento , en mi opinión, que el milenario, Que por cierto, lleva décadas secuestrado por los poderosos pero - tabú simpar de la sociedad global - sin apoyo oficial alguno ... Y tocaaaa. Y un gesto inequívoco en ese sentido por parte de una gran potencia - cuando todas las que pueden están petadas de reservas - sería un vuelco económico como no hay otro imaginable. La castuza global no acumula metal para regalarnos radiocasettes en la era cripto...o acaso alguien cree que algo tan disruptivo y capital como las criptos les ha pillado en bragas ? :fiufiu:


----------



## xavik (13 Jul 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Xavik...Pero no crees que el bitcoin estando al alcance de los bancos no sería otra criptomoneda centralizada vía financiera comercial o vía estatal? El Bitcoin doy fe de que ha sido comprado en grandes cantidades por ingentes instituciones públicas y privadas con el fin de mantener lejos la crecida de éste 'preciado' objeto abstracto.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es el fin de incluir criptomonedas en bancos, ésto da muy mal rollo debido a que éstos podrán cambiar la moneda FIAT por el bitcoin y el bitcoin sólo va a ser accesible para unos pocos debido su fortaleza en los mercados bursátiles. Aunque puede que dé otro bajonazo antes de lo previsto y puedan otros pequeños inversores meterse de lleno en éste mundo, que yo de hecho no aconsejo demasiado si quieres un valor seguro, sólo si estás dispuesto a ganar bastante o a perderlo todo.
> 
> PD: El Ripple es una moneda centralizada por los bancos, diría que más que una moneda es un 'swift'. Corregídme si no es así chicos



Puede que la explosión en el precio de las criptomonedas esté en la entrada de los bancos centrales.

Estén o no metidos las controlan, pues controlan los únicos medios con los que pueden usarse. El que empiecen a incluir criptomonedas yo lo veo como el primer paso a la moneda mundial, muy parecido al euro. Antes de la entrada del euro, había una moneda europea "virtual" llamada ECU, con la que se podían comprar cosas. Llegado el momento, fijaron los tipos de cambio y se adoptó el euro como moneda europea.

El bitcoin/ether/otra puede hacer el papel de ECU a una escala mayor. Al principio (ahora) se la deja flotar en valor. Llegado el momento en el que todos los bancos tengan suficientes y la gente ya no use efectivo, se fijan los tipos de cambio y se adopta la moneda. Darán las mismas razones que nos dieron a nosotros para abandonar la peseta y pasarnos al euro.

En cuanto a que esté disponible sólo para unos pocos, no creo que haya que preocuparse por ello pues es divisible (puedes comprar 0.001 bitcoin por ejemplo). 



juli dijo:


> XAVIK : Por aquello de "los experimentos con "gaseosa" y de que el Gold que se va puede hacerlo para siempre, yo estaría más con poquiiiiitas ventas de metal bancario aderezadas con gigantescas campañas de desprestigio . Sinceramente : No les veo soltando una mierda... ni que criptos y Gold sean excluyentes.
> 
> Las criptos hacen mil millones de cosas mejor y no hay duda de ello...pero como dinero ESENCIAL sin riesgo de contraparte, anónimo y AUTOSUFICIENTE...para ESE rol ...no hay mejor invento , en mi opinión, que el milenario, Que por cierto, lleva décadas secuestrado por los poderosos pero - tabú simpar de la sociedad global - sin apoyo oficial alguno ... Y tocaaaa. Y un gesto inequívoco en ese sentido por parte de una gran potencia - cuando todas las que pueden están petadas de reservas - sería un vuelco económico como no hay otro imaginable. La castuza global no acumula metal para regalarnos radiocasettes en la era cripto...o acaso alguien cree que algo tan disruptivo y capital como las criptos les ha pillado en bragas ? :fiufiu:



Conociendo a los americanos presionarán a otros países para que hagan las ventas.

Coincido totalmente con el segundo párrafo. Las criptos a día de hoy son geniales, pero significará perder libertades en el futuro si se obliga a usarla y abandonar el efectivo. Ya no habría escape a las garras del estado. El oro/plata puede que sea la moneda del mercado negro en ese posible futuro.


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mire Ud. este es un hilo de paz; los hilos de broncas están en el general, así que me cuesta entenderle en Varios aspectos que paso a detallar.
> 
> 1º-No entiendo por qué se ha molestado por mi escrito; si bien es cierto que he aprovechado el Pisuerga y su comentario para iniciar el escrito, verá que no va contra Ud. sino en todo caso a su favor.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco su aclaración y le felicito sinceramente por el post...
Ni tengo intención de bronca como sugiere ni ningún tipo de problema con el ego...
Soy el primero al que no se le caen los anillos si tiene que pedir disculpas si procede...
El tono de este segundo post tiene que reconocer que no tiene nada que ver con el primero... el segundo cláramente más amistoso y pedagógico contrasta con el inicial... Cuando una persona con conocimiento y capaz de desarrollar y sostener un argumento de forma más o menos sólida aprovecha un comentario cuasi neutro para explayarse y encima recalcar que se ha tirado el largo... no hace falta saber si no lo aclara que su intención ha sido la de arrasarlo, además de que muchas veces la desenvoltura a la hora de expresarse si se hace de una forma contundente se puede malinterpretar con un carácter arrogante y soberbio...
Aclarado esto sólo me queda reconocerle su esfuerzo y agradecerle su aporte.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 17:02 ----------




juli dijo:


> ...y que no falten, hombre...que no falten...
> 
> Y sobre ese peculiar interés tuyo en sus cuentas...entre tú y yo y en momento marujita : Lo dudo . A un servidor al menos - y me consta que a no pocos más - le dio tonelada y media de "clases" por privi - por no hablar de las volcadas en abierto - , tal que algún otro fan thankeador , por cierto...y en ambos casos , por puritito amor al arte. Gente rarita que hay suelta...
> 
> ...



No hay nada de malo en tener fans y profesores... 
No manipule un malentendido...
No tengo ningún interés en saber las cuentas de nadie... 
No falsee mis comentarios...
No ponga en boca mía cosas que yo no he dicho...
No utilice mis palabras para buscar algún tipo de protagonismo...
No soy su brother ni su colega ni su amigo... 
No lo conozco yo a usted de nada...
No discrimine a los recién llegados porque usted no es más que nadie...
No se preocupe de mí, sino de usted...
No patino yo... sólo patina usted y encima está totalmente desacreditado para dar lecciones o consejos... mírese usted y después hable... ¿o es que no tiene bastante con el espectáculo que dio el otro día y el correctivo que le dieron?...
No tengo que relajarme porque estoy muy tranquilo... relájese usted y deje de buscar gresca...
No me nombre... y si lo hace diríjase a mí con educación y respeto para empezar...


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

Planteo una pregunta por si alguien quiere desarrollarla...
¿Puede ser posible en el futuro un nuevo patrón oro-bitcoin, con la conversión 1 onza= 1 bitcoin en detrimento del fiat?... quien dice 1 bitcoin dice 1 satoshi... y el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial porque el mundo vaya perdiendo la confianza en el fiat por el tema de la inflación y adopte paulatinamente bitcoin que sí se sabe que es una cantidad fija e "infalsificable"... podriamos tener un escenario donde fiat, criptomonedas y metales preciosos se disputen el mercado monetario...


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Planteo una pregunta por si alguien quiere desarrollarla...
> ¿Puede ser posible en el futuro un nuevo patrón oro-bitcoin, con la conversión 1 onza= 1 bitcoin en detrimento del fiat?... quien dice 1 bitcoin dice 1 satoshi... y el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial porque el mundo vaya perdiendo la confianza en el fiat por el tema de la inflación y adopte paulatinamente bitcoin que sí se sabe que es una cantidad fija e "infalsificable"... podriamos tener un escenario donde fiat, criptomonedas y metales preciosos se disputen el mercado monetario...



No, eso no sucedera muy a nuestro pesar.

Los estados se financian con deuda, si esa deuda se respalda con oro o con BTC como base de reserva de valor mundial, los estados quedan a merced del pueblo, o de los poseedores de BTC/oro.

¿como emite por ejemplo la UE moneda para financiar las instituciones públicas?

No podría, pues debería emitir esa moneda repaldada por ese patrón oro/btc que comentas.

Los ciudadanos basandonos en la ley de Gresham, no aceptarían la deuda soberana de ningún país, pues directamente buscarían poseer la moneda que genera riqueza (Oro / BTC)

Esto equivaldría a la desaparición de los estados tal y como los conocemos...yo, como liberalista económico, desearía ver algo de ese estilo, dónde el valor de algo sea otorgado por su valor fundamental...pero...antes de llegar a eso, arrasarán los cimientos de la civilización, y dejarán solo cenizas.

Es un sueño humedo para cualquier ciudadano que crea en lal ibertad, en el trabajo, y en la cpacidad de los mercados de equilibrarse sin intervención, pero claro...hay demasiados HDLGP viviendo de la sopa boba como para permitir que los que trabajan y sudan, no les paguen los caprichos amparados por leyes respaldadas por armas.

En este foro hay varios caudillos que tras leerlos se sabe que casi moririan por esta causa, yo mismo sería capaz de poner mi tiempo y mi dinero para intentar respaldar dicha justa, pero no seríamos más que otros "herejes revolucionarios" que caerían en el olvido, y quizá con suerte, saldrían en los slogans de camisetas en 30 años tras salir de la cárcel o algo peor.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> No hay nada de malo en tener fans y profesores...
> No manipule un malentendido...
> No tengo ningún interés en saber las cuentas de nadie...
> No falsee mis comentarios...
> ...



Tanta trola...y ni un mísero zanks , rencorosilla ?

Saionara baby...


----------



## kikepm (13 Jul 2017)

Un patrón BTC sería bastante sencillo de lograr pero requiere, al igual que el patrón oro, de voluntad política impensable en las condiciones actuales del mundo, en que malas teorías económicas (keynesianismo y monetarismo) dan soporte a peores práxis políticas cuyo fin es inflactar la moneda para, de este modo, privilegiar y redistribuir la renta en la dirección hacia el gobierno, las empresas contactadas, familiares y todos los que lo sustentan (empleados públicos y funcionarios).

Un patrón BTC requeríría de las siguientes impensables actuaciones:


Los Bancos Centrales deberían comprar importantes cantidades de BTCs, o quizás minarlos, hasta alcanzar un nivel de reservas suficiente, con el que poder operar y redimir la moneda respaldada. 
Se deberían promulgar leyes de curso no forzoso que permitieran el pago de deudas, incluidas las fiscales, en BTCs. Y preferiblemente en concurso con cualesquiera otras monedas, pero esto no es estrictamente necesario.
A la cotización de mercado, las autoridades deberían estar obligadas al intercambio de cualqueir cantidad de BTCs por Euros, en cualquier sentido, es decir, la moneda respaldada por BTCs debería poder ser cambiada en las oficinas y delegaciones del banco central. De esta forma, las monedas tendrían un respaldo REAL en BTCs, ya que siempre serían intercambiables por este.
Las consecuencias de la introducción de dicho patrón BTC serían, en el imposible caso de que se siguiera esta dirección:


La cotización del BTC subiría fustigada por la compra masiva inicial por parte de las autoridades monetarias. 

La inflación, y por tanto la financiación del gasto en déficit, fuera el militar, el despilfarro en AVEs sin pasajeros, y demás gasto inútil, no sería posible. Los estados tendrían que emitir deuda que debería ser integramente devuelta, lo que no ocurre gracias a la inflación que permite a los estados producir defaults parciales y financiar estupideces varias sin el concurso y aprobación ciudadana (lo que llaman democracia, eso de ir a votar cada 4 años para que los partidos políticos hagan luego lo que les apetece).

Aparecería una ligera y persistente disminución de precios (algunos lo llaman deflación, pero no sería tal) derivada del incremento de la productividad en relación a la cantidad total de activos nominados en BTCs (que sería aproximadamente constante). 

La aplicación de la teoría cuantitativa del dinero en su versión light (la única correcta), demuestra como los precios de los bienes y servicios irían disminuyendo a medida que la productividad de la economía, a su vez consecuencia directa de *la mejora tecnológica y científica y de la acumulación de capital* en la economía, aumenta.

Este último punto es de difícil comprensión para la mayor parte de las personas, pero es exactamente lo que ocurrió durante el predominio del patrón oro instaurado durante el S.XIX, y lo que produjo el periodo de mayor crecimiento económico de la historia.

Todo esto explica porque la inflación monetaria supone un robo y una sistemática producción de pobreza social, de carácter incalculable. Los políticos no solo nos roban directamente, sino que impiden a la economía capitalizarse y desarrollarse en medidas que están más allá de nuestra imaginación.

Lo que evidentemente no es posible aceptar por cualquier inflacionista, sea en la versión dura keynesiana, marxista, o en la versión blanda monetarista.

Por eso a veces me extraña ver a keynesianos comprando oro y plata ::
Lo de los marxistas y socialistas es simplemente surrealista.


----------



## Gurney (13 Jul 2017)

Grandes posts, como siempre.
Kikepm, lo de los socialistas...pues una vela a Dios y otra al diablo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, me sabe a "gloria" todo o casi todo lo que he leído... En fin, sigue siendo un "lujo" este hilo.

# Negrofuturo: Felicitarte por el magnifico post realizado y, además, es que yo lo tengo tan claro como tú: la Plata está MUY INFRAVALORADA y ya veremos a qué precio estará dentro de pocas décadas... Que se consume y hace falta: la gente desconoce las múltiples aplicaciones de todo tipo que tiene... menos los militares.

Sin embargo, debemos barajar distintas posibilidades futuras y lo digo por el tema del ratio. Creo ser un buen conocedor de la Historia y sé que a lo largo de la misma se ha utilizado infinitamente más la Plata que el Oro. Es más, las famosas "reparaciones de guerra" se solían hacer mediante el pago en Plata y, precisamente, esa fue una de las "excusas" empleadas por los cartagineses para invadir Hispania ante los romanos y obtener así el MP que necesitaban para hacer frente a los compromisos contraídos. Bueno, aparte de esa "excusa" hubo otros motivos...

El ratio "justo" estaría en función de las posibles reservas existentes y ese se acerca más al ratio 1:10 que al histórico 1:15... Y el ratio actual es una aberración más de nuestros tiempos... pero, en fin, el tiempo suele poner las cosas en su sitio.

# Bohemian: No es necesario que se dé un Bimetalismo dentro del Sistema y es más factible que se produzca al margen del mismo... Por el camino que los Bancos Centrales están llevando todo el sistema monetario actual sólo hay un posible final... más tarde o más temprano.

Mira, Bohemian, en los grandes conflictos, la "diferencia" estribaba en tener o no tener unas simples monedas de MPs... Por ejemplo, la simple posesión de un Duro de Plata en nuestra Guerra Civil o en la Posguerra.

# Chachowsky: Me alegro de que se vaya "adaptando" a este hilo y disculpe que lo diga así, pero es que aquí nos solemos entender de una manera que resulta un poco "extraña" para los más profanos. Y le voy a hacer una aclaración para que me entienda mejor: si le digo que el conforero frisch es un Cristiano PRACTICANTE y relee su post en respuesta al suyo entenderá mejor lo que le quería decir y que ha sido con la mejor de las intenciones. Por supuesto que en contadas ocasiones, tanto frisch como yo, NO hemos estado de acuerdo uno con el otro y nos hemos "enzarzado", pero las "broncas" NO suelen ser habituales en este hilo y que se caracteriza por mantener unos niveles aceptables de educación y argumentación. Como le comentaba Negrofuturo aquí impera la "Paz" dentro del "peligro" que representamos para el Sistema: hacemos "PENSAR"...

Y a nivel personal agradezco sus aportaciones y me gustaría seguir contando con ellas, de manera que contribuirán a enriquecer un hilo que Vd. mismo habrá comprobado que se sale de lo "normalidad"...

Respecto al BitCoin me han gustado los comentarios de xavik, paketazo y kikepm. La verdad, es que yo sigo pensando que el Sistema está detrás del mismo y de ahí mi desconfianza hacia el mismo y que día a día se retroalimenta. Ojalá me equivoque...

Y dejo un enlace que me "descuadra" totalmente sobre la situación actual en los MPs... Y sino lo podéis comprobar vosotros mismos...

- India Removes 220 Tons of Physical Gold - The Daily Coin

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Noticias del Banco Popular: Algunas lecciones de la crisis financiera. Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## disken (14 Jul 2017)

Es un placer leeros, la verdad que yo os lo agradezco mucho. Llevo casi desde el principio, y los fundamentos de este hilo son la coherencia, el sentido común y la experiencia. 

Por desgracia no son esos principios los que rigen el mundo actualmente, pero el flujo natural de las cosas harán que asi sean, antes o después, del mismo modo que los Jedis acaban venciendo el imperio de los Sith, o Harry Potter a Voldemort, o los Humanos contra los orcos. Para ello hacen falta 6 películas, la cuestión es que no sabemos si estamos por el Retorno del Rey o todavia en Las Dos Torres. Igualmente el espectáculo será entretenido y actuamos en pro de esos valores. 

Aquellos que desean el dinero fácil sobra con saber en que periodo estamos y sacar su ventaja, del mismo modo que hace Sauron. Yo prefiero no alimentar ese bando.

Es una analogía fantasiosa que muchos no le encontrarán sentido, por suerte a cada uno nos ha tocado ver un angulo diferente de la tierra y en este espacio todos esos ángulos convergen en una misma dirección. 

Un saludo.


----------



## amador (14 Jul 2017)

Interesante, sobre el empleo en USA ...

El abuso de drogas trastoca el mercado laboral en EE UU | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## frisch (14 Jul 2017)

Gracias Fernando.

Bueno, las broncas que ha habido nunca han sido "ad hominem", siempre han sido argumentadas, por lo cual yo no las llamaría broncas, sino subidas de tono entre personas que se aprecian. Pasa hasta en las mejores familias (o debería).

En cuanto a lo de cristiano, en alguna ocasión lo he dicho, me cuesta incluso utilizar el término porque está tan desvirtuado que harían falta otros dos mil años para retomar el sentido original de la palabra. Yo la verdad ya no estoy por la labor de hacerlo prefiero dedicar mis energías a practicarlo y no a "hablarlo". No es fácil, te lo puedo asegurar. Por un lado porque requiere mucho ejercicio de honestidad consigo mismo y, por otro, porque no gusta ni a unos ni a otros.

Mi opinión sobre las iglesias cristianas o cualquier iglesia es que son espacios de ejercicio de poder y el poder es lo que tiene, es una religión en si, con lo cual es imposible que dos religiones cohabiten en una misma iglesia. Una de ellas ganará, se impondrá sobre la otra y ya sabemos cuál es.

Un abrazo contertulio.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2017)

Hola, amador: Vaya, vaya... con el "mensajito" de marras y es que hace pocos días también oí en un medio de comunicación que también en España había más de un millón de adictos a la Cocaína... ¡Joder! con lo cara que debe andar y la "asequibilidad" que debe tener para aquellos que tienen unos empleos precarios o mal pagados... que suelen la mayoría hoy en día, al menos en la empresa privada. La "otra" ya sabemos que es una "privilegiada" a costa de los que la mantenemos.

En fin, que esas "argumentaciones" se las metan en el puto CULO y dejen de tomarnos por gilipollas. NO se crea empleo de calidad en Occidente y se deben centrar en buscar soluciones... si es que tienen una mínima idea de cómo hacerlo, pero viendo la actuación de los Bancos Centrales va a ser que NO...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (14 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Vaya, vaya... con el "mensajito" de marras y es que hace pocos días también oí en un medio de comunicación que también en España había más de un millón de adictos a la Cocaína... ¡Joder! con lo cara que debe andar y la "asequibilidad" que debe tener para aquellos que tienen unos empleos precarios o mal pagados... que suelen la mayoría hoy en día, al menos en la empresa privada. La "otra" ya sabemos que es una "privilegiada" a costa de los que la mantenemos.



El origen de esa situación está en la falta de perspectivas en cuanto a comprarse una casa, formar una familia, y esas motivaciones basicas. Esas cosas son imposibles con sueldos de 700 Euros, por mucho que ahorres. En cambio si que da para ponerse ciego de coca el sabado, o cervecitas en las terrazas de los bares (para restaurante de 50 Euros el cubierto no llega, pero para cervecita y bravas todos los dias, si que da), en tunearse el coche, o tonterias similares.

En parte la situación es parecida a la de la revolución industrial, cuando el obrero despues de 12 horas en la fabrica, se iba directo al bar a gastarse el sueldo entero en absenta y llegar borracho a casa sin un duro. Total no iban a salir de pobres por mucho que ahorrasen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2017)

Hola, oinoko: Va a ser que NO... Conozco muy bien el "mundo de la noche"... Cosas de mí oficio... Y para "Coca" NO da, SÍ para otras sustancias, pero con sueldos de 700 Euros al mes ya te digo que NO, además teniendo en cuenta la adicción que esta sustancia crea...

En cualquier caso, al margen de la "aclaración" que efectúo, se te entiende perfectamente la "intención" de tu comentario y que -si es tal como lo percibo- suscribo totalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Jul 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> El origen de esa situación está en la falta de perspectivas en cuanto a comprarse una casa, formar una familia, y esas motivaciones basicas.
> 
> .../...



Creo que das en el clavo (si te he entendido bien).

La mejor manera de cargarse la esperanza del ser humano es cargarse sus espectativas y, a cambio, ofrecerle pan (escaso) y circo, sea en forma de fútbol, realidades 3D, super medios de comunicación para contarse sus historietas en tiempo real (cuando sería suficiente, darse cita en el bar o en la cafetería y contárselas en directo, en conversación, en tertulia, en charla), y para los más recalcitrantes drogas e incluso elecciones democráticas.

¿Por qué el sistema es así? (ojo, no he dicho ¿por qué "ellos" son así?) pues porque el sistema está basado en la codicia y, llegados ahí, los más codiciosos, los que menos escrúpulos tienen en ejercer su codicia, son los que mandan; lo cual no quiere decir que el resto (hablo en general) no deseen hacer parte de los, llamémoslos, super-codiciosos.

Ése es el problema.

No Future = Más Drogas (del tipo que sean).


----------



## Chachowsky (14 Jul 2017)

Iniciado por Chachowsky Ver Mensaje


No hay nada de malo en tener fans y profesores...
No manipule un malentendido...
No tengo ningún interés en saber las cuentas de nadie...
No falsee mis comentarios...
No ponga en boca mía cosas que yo no he dicho...
No utilice mis palabras para buscar algún tipo de protagonismo...
No soy su brother ni su colega ni su amigo...
No lo conozco yo a usted de nada...
No discrimine a los recién llegados porque usted no es más que nadie...
No se preocupe de mí, sino de usted...
No patino yo... sólo patina usted y encima está totalmente desacreditado para dar lecciones o consejos... mírese usted y después hable... ¿o es que no tiene bastante con el espectáculo que dio el otro día y el correctivo que le dieron?...
No tengo que relajarme porque estoy muy tranquilo... relájese usted y deje de buscar gresca...
No me nombre... y si lo hace diríjase a mí con educación y respeto para empezar...




juli dijo:


> Tanta trola...y ni un mísero zanks , rencorosilla ?
> 
> Saionara baby...



TORRENTE vete con tu puta madre guapo - YouTube


----------



## Chachowsky (14 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La moneda Onecoin tiene respaldo en Oro Físico
> 
> Según esa coín, para finales de 2017, estarán valorando la onza de Oro a 77000$.



OneCoin - Wikipedia

Tened cuidado e informaos... en wikipedia y otras entradas de internet aparece como fraude, esquema ponzi... en coinmarketcap (la biblia de las criptomonedas) ni aparece listada.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2017)

Yo cada vez que leo noticias como la que comentáis me da la sensación de que debe haber la Ostia de imbéciles... A este paso va a haber más variedades de monedas "virtuales" que de setas... que ya es decir.

Además, si quiero Oro/Plata lo quiero en FÍSICO y a mí "recaudo"... Yo hace tiempo que desconfío mucho de la especie humana y más si está lejana en el espacio y tiempo...

Luego me vuelvo a pasar por aquí y enlazaré algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2017)

Hola, bankiero: Por aquí el que más y el que menos ya anda "posicionado"... En cualquier caso, vamos a esperar el próximo 2018 y que presiento que va a ser bastante "explosivo". Y de aquí a Octubre también puede ocurrir cualquier "cosa" en los mercados bursátiles y la "Felicidad" actual NO va a durar toda la vida... Eso SÍ, antes se "cepillarán" a todos los Cortos que puedan.

Saludos.

¡Ah! y me acabo de mirar el ratio del Oro vs Plata y está en 1:77 = COMPRA CLARA.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

Commodity Cycle Upturn To Lift Precious Metals Prices | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que están( es la cotización esperada) pagando/comprando el oro a 77000/onza, no es para ir corriendo a comprar allí.
> 
> La moneda tiene 10mg de oro de respaldo; no ofrecen otra cosa que esos 10mg.
> 
> ...



No entiendo una mierda :: ¿O sea, estás dando un % altísimo de dinero por solo 10mg? ¿Qué es una moneda con objeto de especulación? Sino que sentido tiene pagar 25$?

---------- Post added 15-jul-2017 at 11:35 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo cada vez que leo noticias como la que comentáis me da la sensación de que debe haber la Ostia de imbéciles... A este paso va a haber más variedades de monedas "virtuales" que de setas... que ya es decir.
> 
> Además, si quiero Oro/Plata lo quiero en FÍSICO y a mí "recaudo"... Yo hace tiempo que desconfío mucho de la especie humana y más si está lejana en el espacio y tiempo...
> 
> ...



La criptomonedas han dejado de ser un 'objeto único' a ser un objeto realmente prostituído, pues cada vez surgen más de éstas monedas virtuales y parece no tener un fin. El oro/plata nunca dejará de ser limitado, no puedes crear un oro diferente ni una plata diferente. Los bitcoins ya han dejado de ser únicos para dar paso a Ethereum,Ripple y todas las Altcoins-Shitcoins.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bohemian: Es que yo NO creo en todo ese Circo que hay montado alrededor de las monedas "virtuales"... Es posible que quede alguna como podría la que dio origen a todo este mercadeo más propio de la época de los "Tulipanes", aunque si miramos también al S&P 500, a los Bonos, etc., pues como que la "atmósfera" anda muy TÓXICA...

Y dejo esto...

Segundo aniversario del OXI

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2017)

Os pongo el enlace a un muy interesante vídeo de animación que trata sobre la automatización (robotización) del trabajo y la consiguiente pérdida de empleo.

Dura 11 minutos. Está en inglés con subtítulos en español.

Vaya por delante, que si bien el vídeo está muy bien trabajado y producido, y da una información más que interesante, no comparto algunas de sus conclusiones. Me resulta un tanto sorosiano, de hecho habla, en las conclusiones, de la renta básica universal que, en mi opinión, es la puntilla a la corrida de toros que se ha vuelto este mundo. 

El alzamiento de las máquinas - ¿Por qué la automatización es diferente esta vez? - YouTube


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Bohemian: Es que yo NO creo en todo ese Circo que hay montado alrededor de las monedas "virtuales"... Es posible que quede alguna como podría la que dio origen a todo este mercadeo más propio de la época de los "Tulipanes", aunque si miramos también al S&P 500, a los Bonos, etc., pues como que la "atmósfera" anda muy TÓXICA...
> 
> ...



¿Como dice Laborda que la situación, además de inmoral, ralla lo delictivo? 

¿Como puede rallarse lo delictivo? 

Rallar queso me parece factible pero lo delictivo, ¿como se ralla? 

Yo creo que la RAE debe invertir la norma sobre el uso de la "ll" y de la "y" porque todo el mundo, incluido alguien tan capacitado como Laborda, las usa al revés así que este uso se ha convertido en la nueva normalidad y, por lo tanto, debe incorporarse a la gramática española. 

Como tantas otras cosas en esos tiempos confusos que funcionan al revés. 

La ley de la oferta y la demanda, que mantiene los precios de la vivienda cuando nadie compra ni construye 

El IPC, que baja, cuando todo está cada día más caro. 

Los tipos de interés negativos, la innovación matemática más genial de la historia de la ciencia, merecedora de todos los honores que se conceden en el mundo si no fuera porque el genio que lo inventó es anónimo, además de ostentar los poderes de un dios. 


la deuda pública y las QE, que cuanto mayores son más bajan los tipos y el precio del oro y la plata, en lugar de dispararse hacia el infinito 

La prima de ese tal riesgo, que ha desaparecido de un país quebrado que sin embargo no tiene ningún problema para que le presten sin rechistar cientos de miles de millones (genio, Rajoy) 

Los salarios que caen por debajo del nivel de supervivencia y el desempleo aumenta, en lugar de disminuir, mientras los inmigrantes llegan a millones en vez de marcharse.... 

Solo falta que se alteren las leyes de la termodinámica y yo me levante mañana siendo un veinteañero fornido. 



Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Kovaliov: Bueno, yo entiendo lo que Laborda quiere decir con lo de "ralla", pero bueno él prefiere guardar más las "formas" y, desde luego, prefiero el lenguaje más CLARO que emplea Centeno con el que tampoco estoy de acuerdo en todo, faltaría más, pero SÍ que me gusta su concreción, es decir si un "Chorizo" lo es, pues lo dice directamente.

En cualquier caso, a mí me gusta mucho Laborda y ya deje claro que seguirá por este hilo mientras él siga escribiendo y yo siga por aquí.

Kovaliov, tienes toda la razón en lo que comentas y, precisamente, a lo largo de esta próxima semana quiero escribir un post bastante extenso sobre algunas de las cosas que citas y lo haré en Rankia, ya que tengo un poco dejado el Blog que tengo allí. Ahora bien, TODO casa dentro de la "distorsión" existente: Bolsas, Bonos, Bienes raíces, "Tulipanes", etc. formando Burbujas inmensas y al mismo tiempo... algo que creo nunca ha sucedido antes, pero es que encima desde los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos se están emitiendo mensajes FALSOS, porque vamos cómo pueden decir que se está saliendo de la Crisis cuando una expansión económica se basa en la productividad y NO en el crédito... Vamos, que hay tener los Cojones "cuadrados" para decir semejante TONTERÍA, pero lo que ya resulta surrealista es que la mayoría de la población se lo traga y NO lo cuestiona. Van "tirando" y ya se conforman...

Y para más inri se está asumiendo que en el futuro no va a haber Pensiones y la mayor parte no se preguntan ¿y llegado el caso cómo podré vivir? En fin, uno ya tiene cierta edad y hasta da Gracias de ello porque NO vivirá situaciones que van a ser terribles si no mueven el CULO para remediarlo...

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo... NO por los "Tulipanes" en sí, sino porque la India sigue siendo un "laboratorio de pruebas"... ¡ALUCINANTE!

- Bitcoin To Be Taxed Like Gold In India

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (17 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y para más inri se está asumiendo que en el futuro no va a haber Pensiones y la mayor parte no se preguntan ¿y llegado el caso cómo podré vivir? En fin, uno ya tiene cierta edad y hasta da Gracias de ello porque NO vivirá situaciones que van a ser terribles si no mueven el CULO para remediarlo...




Buenos dias Fernando.

Lo de las pensiones es algo que me cabrea y mucho.

Ciertamente la borregada esta asumiendo que no van a haber pensiones (al menos los de mi quinta), lo que me parece fuerte es que se asume y se acepta asi, como el que ve pasar el aire.
Y por que cojones hay que aceptar algo asi? Por que me tienen que estar robando de mi nomina todos los meses si el dia de mañana ya nos estan metiendo en la cabeza que no vamos a tener pension?

Sin ir mas lejos hace un par de semanas hablando con mi banco por una gestion me dijeron de abrir un fondo de pensiones o inversion (no lo recuerdo) el tio me dijo que como el dia de mañana seguramente NO VAN A HABER PENSIONES lo mejor seria cuanto antes ir ingresando dinero en un fondo para el dia de mañana... Me falto poco para mandarlo al carajo.

Yo me pregunto, ya esta asumido que no van a pagar pensiones? Asi sin rodar cabezas?

Yo creo que los gobiernos lo que hacen es tirar la puntillita de que no van a haber pensiones, lo dejan en el aire a ver que pasa, si la borregada lo va aceptando poco a poco (como es el caso) lo aplicaran, si ven que se puede armar la de dios y mas de uno peligra al menos intentaran solucionarlo. 
Pero es que asi que van a solucionar si se lo estamos poniendo en bandeja de plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2017)

Ja,ja,ja... Orooo es fácil responderte: mientras el BORREGO quiera seguir siendo BORREGO... Conscientemente o NO y eso como "resultante" final es lo de menos. A las "élites" ya les vale...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (17 Jul 2017)

Cuando tienes una clase política carente de toda moral, la solución típica es la patada p´alante y "el que venga detrás, que arree..."

Y así nos va.....

¿qué podemos esperar de un sistema de pensiones que es una estafa piramidal? pues que la pirámide se caiga tarde o temprano..... y tragaremos como tragamos con todo


----------



## Bohemian (17 Jul 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenos dias Fernando.
> 
> Lo de las pensiones es algo que me cabrea y mucho.
> 
> ...



Hay gente cómo yo que ha trabajado gran parte de su vida en negro, pero ha sido quizás por mi triste decisión de no creer en las gestiones estatales, no obstante si la administración pública y todas las instituciones del organigrama estatal fuesen más efectivas, quizás, sólo quizás, diese mi dinero a gente desconocida el cuál va a servir ese dinero para las arcas de las futuras pensiones.

Pero a día de hoy, es normal pensar que no tendrás pensiones, ya que otros han generado agujeros que deben ser tapados con ese dinero, puestos a decir en sanidad u otras diferentes. 

¿Quién fia el dinero al Estado? Hasta que no cambien las leyes y sean más tirando como las Chinas, con mayor seriedad ante el dinero del prójimo, entonces sí, pero por ahora hay que desconfiar y mucho de esas gestiones.

En mi caso soy derrotista, no tengo ni 5 años de SS, así que me temo que tendré que habérmelas yo solito para realizar un plan de pensiones por via propia, con menor sobrecoste, puesto que el Estado te quita un pico también por 'regalarle' tu dinero y éste se encargue de guardártelo. 

Saludos y buenos días !


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2017)

Yo no soy asesor de Mariano, ni lo seré del siguiente que ocupe la Moncloa, pero si lo fuera le redactaría lo siguiente para que lo leyese vía plasma.

Estimadas conciudadanas y estimados conciudadanos*,

En nuestro país nunca se cotizó para que el cotizante tuviese derecho a una pensión sino para pagar la pensión de la anterior generación. Es lo que hace de nuestra nación una nación grande, nuestra solidaridad con los más mayores a pesar de los vientos adversos. Por el momento vamos bien, España va bien, porque los de las anteriores generaciones siguen cobrando sus pensiones con algún pequeño ajuste a la baja por razones meramente técnicas a las que el Gobierno está dedicando toda su atención y, no les quepe duda, que corregiremos en breve la distorsión contable.

El caso es que, estimadas conciudadanas y estimados conciudadanos, todos somos conscientes que cada vez hay menos trabajo productivo. A este respecto debo decirles, porque así lo dicen los indicadores de la OCDE, que España, al contrario de otros países, como Grecia, Chipre, Guinea Conakry tiene un fuerte tejido productivo de servicios terciarios. El indicador del número de camareras y camareros, si bien temporales, está entre los mejores del mundo desarrollado, de lo que deducimos que España, dentro de lo que son las circunstancias actuales mundiales, va bien.

Es necesario aceptar que los tiempos están cambiando. No habrá pensiones para las siguientes generaciones pero consideramos un logro de nuestra actuación de Gobierno el que se haya cumplido el compromiso de que nuestros padres, abuelas y abuelos a fecha de hoy las sigan percibiendo.

No me queda sino decirles, estimadas conciudadanas y estimados conciudadanos que el Gobierno siempre, e insisto, siempre actuará en favor de la Nación Española.


* Tengo una pequeña duda en cuanto a la expresión "Estimadas conciudadanas, estimados conciudadanos" porque he leído estos días que a través de los altavoces del metro de Londres ya no se utilizará la expresión "Ladies and Gentlemen" sino la de "Hello Everybody". Pero es un detalle que se dilucidará más adelante.

_Re-edito:_

Como en español se distingue el género podríamos utilizar como traducción de "Hello Everybody" un "Hola compis" u "Hola colegas" o simplemente "Hola".


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2017)

Sin acritud.

Para los que dispongan de dinero para todos los demás Mastercard


----------



## Bohemian (17 Jul 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Creo que estamos en un buen momento para comprar mineras de oro y plata.



¿Qué mineras recomiendas bankiero? También me interesa las ventajas que hay al comprar acciones de determinadas empresas, puesto que he leído que casi todo son desventajas, excepto algunas cosillas puntuales.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jul 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Qué mineras recomiendas bankiero? También me interesa las ventajas que hay al comprar acciones de determinadas empresas, puesto que he leído que casi todo son desventajas, excepto algunas cosillas puntuales.



En mineras hay que vigilar cual es el coste de extraccion de cada una. Barrick extrae sobre 700 usd la onza y Goldcorp sobre 900 usd la onza aunque Goldcorp es financieramente un poco mejor. En plata yo sigo la Silver Standart que cotiza en el Nasdaq. De todas formas tampoco soy un experto, he leido que Parames lleva bastantes empresas de materias primas en cartera, entre ellas la Rangold.


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2017)

Mi opinión sobre el bitcoin.

El bitcoin es una farsa (excepto para los que se aprovechen de ella en un ejercicio cortoplacista o en un ejercicio de poder blanquear dinero negro e incluso comprar un equipo de fútbol ganador en bitcoins -con dinero negro-).

El bitcoin, como todas las monedas, se basa en la confianza, es lo que dicen en la página web bitcoin.org, y podría parecer que, además de la confianza es una moneda (por ahora no un medio de pago universal - creo que nunca llegará a serlo -) que rompe la filosofía del sistema bancario tradicional, bancos centrales incluidos puesto que aporta un nuevo elemento, el del (supuesto) anonimato. Pero hay un pequeño gran pero en esta historia del bitcoin y es que surge en un momento en el que la economía ya no se basa en la economía productiva sino en la economía financiera y especulativa, lo cual, me pone la mosca en la oreja.

Esto es algo que, en mi opinión, hay que tenerlo más claro que el agua.

Ya no vivimos los tiempos en los que productividad estaba ligada a las necesidades perentorias de la población. No, ahora vivimos en un sistema en el que 70-80% de nuestros gastos están ligados a costes especulativos: el precio de la electricidad, del gas, de la gasolina, de la vivienda, de las telecomunicaciones y se libran, así como un poco de paso, la bazofia que se denomina comida y la bazofia que se denomina circo (asueto).

Por supuesto si uno no quiere comer bazofia de comida tiene la posibilidad de comer carne de ternera Angus (por cierto, no sabe a nada, palabrita del niño Jesús y, por cierto, si bien la raza proviene de Escocia, toda la carne Angus que se vende ahora en España proviene del País sin Nombre, quizás por eso la vaca ya no sabe a nada) al precio de 39-43 € el kilo. o puede comprar huevos ecológicos de mis narices a 6 € la docena o tomates ecológicos a 7 € el kilo.

Es decir que vivimos en el mundo en el que vivimos y que es una auténtica parodia de mundo.

Y, en esa parodia, surge el bitcoin, que se presenta como solución de mis partes nobles al sistema especulativo, cuando, en realidad, es la muletilla que le hace falta al sistema especulativo, para jamarse otra parte del erario que está en manos de la plebe (la de los últimos mohicanos que todavía pueden no tirar de Mastercard pero que, tontos ellos (perdón), creen seguir dando el pelotazo).

En un sistema así sólo caben dos opciones:

1. El sistema se va a criar malvas, en cuyo caso, el oro y la plata SÍ son valores de confianza, como las alubias y los garbanzos (insisto en lo de las alubias y los garbanzos porque es comida que se puede conservar sin necesidad de utilizar energía eléctrica -esto de conservar es primordial-).


2. El sistema se reinventa porque ya ha conseguido en gran parte hacer creer a la mayoría de los borregos que no existe futuro fuera del sistema. Lo cual traerá como consecuencia la mentira total (lo del plasma de Mariano será una anécdota graciosa, en comparación).

Yo creo que tendrá lugar la segunda hipótesis y me alegro de una cosa, sé que suena muy poco cristiano pero es que yo ya he sufrido lo mío, me alegro de que ya me encuentro en el final de recorrido de vida (hablo de 20 - 25 años vista).


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Jul 2017)

Joder, un texto cojonudo, tiene usted muy mala ostia y dice las cosas como son.
Gracias.


----------



## Gurney (17 Jul 2017)

Enlazando temas, conocéis algún sitio fiable que venda onzas y que se pueda pagar con bitcoins/altcoins?


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2017)

Bueno, de verdad, aunque le cueste creer, no es por mala hostia sino es que me parece ¡tan evidente!

Gracias a ti.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jul 2017)

El tema de las criptos es una buena idea en teoría.
Intentamos replicar los metales mediante criptografía y creamos un sistema monetario alternativo ajeno a los bancos. En una etapa económica deflacionista con QE indefinida los ahorros estarían castigados con tipos negativos y el dinero físico cada vez mas perseguido. Para esto debería ser para lo que sirven las criptos, tener las ventajas de los metales sin los engorros de los mismos.
En la práctica falta por ver si se pueden comportar como los metales o no, por ejemplo ante un desplome de los índices y de los bonos.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> En mineras hay que vigilar cual es el coste de extraccion de cada una. Barrick extrae sobre 700 usd la onza y Goldcorp sobre 900 usd la onza aunque Goldcorp es financieramente un poco mejor. En plata yo sigo la Silver Standart que cotiza en el Nasdaq. De todas formas tampoco soy un experto, he leido que Parames lleva bastantes empresas de materias primas en cartera, entre ellas la Rangold.



GG es una mala práctica en el sector, el management lo ha hecho muy durante muchos años.

Para ganar, o perder, dinero mejor las mid. Las hay con proyectos de incrementar mucho la producción en un plazo de 1-2 años.

Pero los principales analistas, sólo miran el incremento de la producción .... con un Au en los 1.050 usd, todas ellas caen su cotización un 40% - 50%.


----------



## paketazo (17 Jul 2017)

*Frisch* a mi me han colado en una "churrasquería" Angus australiano...la verdad, no es que estuviera mal...pero para ser sinceros, el "chef" le untó bastante escama de sal, y eso es un potenciador del sabor que a veces tira en demasía del vino, y confunde al paladar.


Pasando al BTC...podría ser una farsa, ¡cierto!...pero habría que identificar dentro del amplio abanico de farsas en las que vivimos inmersos en que nivel está:

Supongamos el dinero del monopoly como, farsa 10, y supongamos el tiempo laboral como, farsa 0

Creo quee l fiat andaría por farsa 6 aproximadamente, el oro/plata ... farsa 1 o quizá 2

Y yo le daría al BTC farsa 5

La renta variable farsa 7 por ejemplo

Hay que remontarse a los inicios de BTC y reconocer que no nació como una moneda especulativa para nada. Sus primeros usuarios/mineros, obtenian BTC usando sus computadoras y cargando el software de satoshi, y como recompensa, obtenian BTC

Esos BTC en un primer momento, no servian realmente para gran cosa...solo quienes minaban y un puñado más reconocian su valor.

Hoy, 9 años más tarde, es raro quién no ha escuchado hablar de BTC...no hace tanto, 4 años, en mi entorno ni dios sabia lo que era BTC.

Si nos basamos en la progresión pasada, en 4 años probablemente BTC será todavía más famoso (si no hay un fallo que comprometa el sistema)...incluso con fallo, creo que se repondría con el tiempo.

Si pudieramos retroceder unos miles de años, y ver a los primeros ususarios/mineros de oro, nos diríamos posiblemente: 

- ¡Menudos imbeciles!,cribando arena en las orillas d elos rios para obtener esas pepitas amarillas brillantes cuando podrian estar criando gorrinos o talando árboles.

No hay bola de cristal, lo que si hay es un sistema, y un antisistema (ying/yang)

Si pretendemos morir sometidos por entes superiores no productivas, que solo extorsionan, roban, maltratan y venden a los individuos como carne, usemos la moneda que no s han creado a su imagen y semejanza.

Ellos la crean, ellos la distribuyen, ellos le dan el valor, y ellos la expropian cuando deseen.

Por otra parte, si decidimos usar una moneda diferente (llamese BTC o yangCoin), que ellos no puedan emitir, cuyo control se les escape de algún modo de las manos, una moneda que cualquier individuo pueda minar libremente si lo desea , una moneda que solo yo pueda poseer, enviar, fraccionar, regalar...y que nadie me pueda expropiar si yo no coopero...quizá, ese quizá es muy "quizá"...pues pueda algún día romper las ligaduras que me esclavizan, y lo seguirán haciendo inevitablemente si aceptamos jugar una partida con cartas marcadas.

BTC y su valor, en el fondo me la pela...y bien sabeis que alguno tengo...os juro que lo que me preocupa de verdad es que ineptos tengan la capacidad de decidir nuestro destino, y nosotros se lo permitamos.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jul 2017)

Que conste que no defiendo alguna minera en particular, solo digo que en ratios de deuda Goldcorp es algo mejor que el resto del sector.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: La verdad, es que pienso que NO es momento de entrar en las mineras, tanto si son de MPs como si no y por muy "baratas" que nos puedan parecer... He repetido hasta la saciedad que hasta que los índices americanos no corrijan fuertemente NO sabremos cuál será el precio que se verá en las mineras y, en primera instancia, NO tendrían porqué acompañar una evolución favorable en la cotización de los MPs.

Es posible que mi actitud al respecto impida un posible "coste de oportunidad", pero veo más viable que sea al contrario... A fin de cuentas, las mineras cotizadas no dejan de ser acciones y NO MPs FÍSICOS y en eso hay una notable diferencia... peroooo bueno para aquellos que estén interesados en las mineras de MPs, yo me fijaría más en las compañías que se dedican al Streaming y que son más "defensivas". Precisamente, tenemos un buen ejemplo en Royal Gold Inc (RGLD) y que a pesar de las caídas en el Oro se mantiene en unos amplios máximos sobre su sector. Y otra buena compañía es Wheaton Precious Metals (WPM). Cito dos, pero hay más mineras muy interesantes, pero a otros precios...

# bankiero: Hace poco analice a Barrick Gold Corporation (ABX) en Rankia y, francamente, ha mejorado muchos sus ratios y su deuda ha descendido muy notablemente. Sus costes en la Onza de Oro están actualmente entre los $720 y los $770. Y ahora mismo, admitiendo un poco más de riesgo, tiene mayores opciones de revalorización que GoldCorp Inc (GG), aunque -insisto en ello- NO creo que sea el momento de entrar ahora mismo. Posiblemente -o no-, se encuentren más baratas en pocos meses, SIEMPRE y cuando haya una fuerte corrección en Wall Street. En caso contrario, SÍ que podríamos estar en un buen momento, pero yo de momento NO meto un duro en el sector de los MPs, bueno SÍ, ayer volví a comprar una pequeña cantidad FÍSICA de Plata y que yo encuentro MUY BARATA, aunque es una mera apreciación personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Jul 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Que conste que no defiendo alguna minera en particular, solo digo que en ratios de deuda Goldcorp es algo mejor que el resto del sector.



Tengo entendido que Barrick Gold, justo en su techo de deuda de 2016, el señor George Soros compro un gran pack de acciones. ¿Habrá reducido la deuda? Ese hombre fijo que tiene para comprar toda la empresa minera, mirad como se ha reducido hasta entrado éste año.

¿Fernando por qué no entras en minerías? Te he leído y demás, pero sabiendo que eres un sabio en este mundo de los mps, imagino que sabrás también el mundo de las minerías de mps. 

Quisiera entrar en un futuro próximo en las minerías, lo que debería de centrarme en algun grupo de minerías para así sacar un mayor beneficio. Quiero combinar la compra de plata física con minerías.

PD: Y ese repunte del oro a estas horas? 1243 parece que va a llegar ::


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Hombre, tanto como "sabio"... dí más bien que entiendo sobre MPs y, evidentemente, más sobre las mineras, tanto de MPs como de las que no lo son, pero porque en el pasado me dediqué a las Materias Primas.

Dicho esto, hace tiempo que comenté que creo que las mineras de MPs pueden acompañar en primera instancia a una fuerte caída de los índices americanos, a fin de cuentas forman parte de los mismos... aparte de que hablamos de empresas muy endeudadas en su gran mayoría. De todas formas, si se es selectivo, se pueden encontrar unas cuantas que tienen un gran potencial, pero entiendo que ahora NO es el momento, aunque igual ando equivocado... Sin embargo, fui el primero en este país en anticipar el despegue de las mineras a finales de 2015 y también -junto con paketazo- me adelanté a la última gran caída que han sufrido durante el presente ejercicio.

Yo no descarto entrar en las mineras de MPs y casi seguro que lo haré, pero cuando entienda que la relación riesgo/beneficio es ventajosa... Mientras seguiré manteniendo mis actuales posiciones cortas en los índices que seleccioné.

Sobre lo que comentas de Soros, pues ahora mismo NO tiene ninguna posición relevante en Barrick Gold. Me lo he mirado y a 30 de Marzo de este año, el mayor accionista institucional era Van Eck Associates Corporation con un 6,41% y la mayor posición en los fondos de inversión la tenía Van Eck Vectors ETF Tr-Gold Miners ETF con el 5,39%... Ahora bien, has de pensar que cuando nos llega que ha entrado tal o cual "pez gordo" es con mucho atraso y, en ocasiones, a los pocos días o meses ya está saliendo de las posiciones tomadas, de manera que en la "red" quedan los "pezqueñines"...

Mira, Bohemian, yo tengo en Rankia un Blog dedicado a los Metales Preciosos y es allí donde suelo analizar e informar sobre algunas empresas de ese sector, así que ya lo sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: El artículo que enlazo sobre el Ayuntamiento de Madrid es extrapolable a buena parte de los demás ayuntamientos del país y, por ejemplo, la subida del IBI en mi población de residencia ha sido una auténtica BESTIALIDAD... Uno se da cuenta de que importa una MIERDA quién mande a la hora de pagar impuestos y ya lo que es un total DESCOJONO es el IPC que nos "venden" y que no se cree NADIE "ni harto de vino"... ¡SINVERGüENZAS!

- Noticias de Madrid: Sí se puede... no se quiere. Blogs de Mirada Ciudadana

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: El artículo que enlazo sobre el Ayuntamiento de Madrid es extrapolable a buena parte de los demás ayuntamientos del país y, por ejemplo, la subida del IBI en mi población de residencia ha sido una auténtica BESTIALIDAD... Uno se da cuenta de que importa una MIERDA quién mande a la hora de pagar impuestos y ya lo que es un total DESCOJONO es el IPC que nos "venden" y que no se cree NADIE "ni harto de vino"... ¡SINVERGüENZAS!
> 
> - Noticias de Madrid: Sí se puede... no se quiere. Blogs de Mirada Ciudadana
> 
> Saludos.



La gente corriente que sigue la estela de éstos partidos en los ayuntamientos está meramente equivocada con idealizarlos diciéndose a si mismos de que son lo mejor gestionando.

Los nuevos alcaldes surgidos de la nueva ola izquierdista consiguen o han conseguido un superávit capaz de reducir sus deudas o incluso realizar obras públicas o financiar empresas I+D de su zona, pero no, prefieren guardárselo ¿Para qué? Para subirse los sueldos entre ellos, es increible que ésta castuza haya roto las reglas de su propio código ético para aumentarse su propio salario. 

No es el único ayuntamiento que actua de esta manera, en Barcelona diría que los impuestos también están subiendo por las nubes y las presiones fiscales, ordenanzas de impuestos como el IBI y demáses hace que sea imposible vivir por la zona.

Además, también diré que sus políticas sociales son nefastas, sólo ayudan a los extranjeros, a la 'moronegrada' si se me permite decirlo por el hilo y en cambio a un nacional le omiten todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2017)

SÍ, Bohemian, la "moronegrada" como la denominas es la que está viviendo del "cuento" en una gran mayoría... peroooo a costa de los "paganini" y REPRIMIDOS de SIEMPRE... ¡Ojo! que a estos caradura de la "moronegrada" hay que añadir bastantes o MUCHOS de los "nacionales" de nuestro país.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 11:08 ----------

Jo,jo,jo... Hay cosas que resultan "incomprensibles": antes Rita, ahora Miguel... En fin, desde luego NO voy a derramar una sola "lágrima" por ellos... Al contrario, igual hoy es un día de "Celebración"...

- Hallado muerto el expresidente de Caja Madrid Miguel Blesa, según medios Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (19 Jul 2017)

El Estado, ya sea la AGE, CCAA o Aytos.... es como Saturno devorando a sus hijos... son máquinas insaciables de recaudar más y más y más.

En la época del denostado Generalísimo, la parte del PIB que pasaba por manos públicas era un 20%, con presupuestos equilibrados (déficit cero) mientras que ahora estamos en un 50%.... dicho en otras palabras.... vamos al comunismo

Lo triste es que no sólo no se conforman con gastar cada año más, es que encima gastan lo que no tienen a base de deuda.

Las dos claves para mi son el peso en el PIB y el déficit.

En primer lugar, habría que disminuir el peso del Estado en el PIB, y en segundo lugar, debería ser con deficit cero.

Las haciendas públicas, ya sea la AEAT, CCAA y Aytos son máquinas de picar carne de contribuyente.... YA ESTÁ BIEN!!!


----------



## asqueado (19 Jul 2017)

*El oro y los bancos centrales*

Por raro que parezca aún hay gente que cree que la moneda que llevamos en los bolsillos está respaldada por oro físico. Desgraciadamente no es así.

Lo que la mayoría conoce hoy como Patrón Oro, que no era más que un patrón de cambio con el dólar, dejó de funcionar tras los llamados acuerdos de Bretton Woods en el año 1971. Éste fijaba un cambio paritario con el dólar de manera que una onza troy de oro equivalía a 35 dólares americanos. Anteriormente a éste estuvo vigente el patrón lingote como lo denomina acertadamente Juan Manuel López Zafra en su libro Retorno al patrón Oro (recomiendo su lectura). Éste empleaba el oro como salvaguarda o reserva del papel moneda emitido por el organismo encargado por el estado. Y finalmente el patrón oro clásico en el que se empleaba el oro directamente como medio de pago.

Mucho ha llovido desde entonces, incluso llegando a denominarse por el artífice del abandono del patrón Oro, John Maynard Keynes, como una "reliquia bárbara". Desde lo ocurrido en el año 1971, los bancos centrales han estado llegando a acuerdos para según ellos "estabilizar el precio del oro". Estos acuerdos denominados CBGA (Central Bank Gold Agreement) tenían por objeto que cada año se vendieran entre 400 y 500 toneladas de oro por parte de los países firmantes, y así lo vinieron haciendo, incluso en algunos casos superando esa cifra hasta el año 2009. Desde ese año en adelante Alemania dejo de vender reservas de Oro y comenzó a adquirir de media 60 toneladas al año. Además, pidió que las reservas de oro alemanas que se encontraban custodiadas fuera del país retornasen al mismo. Otros estados, como Holanda y Bélgica, han seguido sus pasos al pedir que también vuelva a suelo patrio el oro que se encontraba fuera de su país.

La pregunta en todo esto es ¿por qué? ¿Por qué se deja de vender estando vigente el acuerdo y se comienzan compras en gran escala y se retorna el oro? ¿Tendrá algo que ver que las crisis acontecidas desde que se abandonase el patrón oro les ha llevado a darse cuenta que el patrón oro no era el causante de las crisis económicas? ¿Tendrá algo que ver que se han dado cuenta de que las QE (Quantitative Easing), es decir, las inyecciones de liquidez empobrecen cada vez más a los ciudadanos? ¿Tendrá algo que ver que China se haya convertido en el país con más reservas de oro del mundo, al margen de las cifras oficiales dadas al WGC (World Gold Council), y que haya conseguido que se le incluya en la divisa denominada "derechos especiales de giro" (DEG) del FMI?

Sea como fuere, es significativo y digno de reflexión el que Alemania, motor de Europa y principal propulsor del Euro, haya tomado estas medidas. Al amparo de estos comentarios y reflexiones, ¿no cree usted que sería una sabia decisión adquirir oro físico y tenerlo "cerca" de uno?

Gabriel Ruiz Ramírez - El oro y los bancos centrales - Libre Mercado


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2017)

Hola, el juli: Unos meros "apuntes" históricos: Efectivamente, cuando murió Franco el endeudamiento público alcanzaba mínimos históricos, en torno al 7,3%... peroooo hablamos del "otro" coste... Entre 1976-1980 la Inflación acumulada en España fue del... ¡137%! Y ¡Ojo! que esto te lo dice uno que vivió en primera persona las fuertes devaluaciones sufridas por la Peseta en ese período.

Y en 2007, la deuda pública de España estaba en torno al 36,3%, por tanto "ALGO" está pasando desde entonces y que, además, sería digno de estudiarse e investigarse...

Por otro lado, NO entiendo tu alusión a que vamos directos al "Comunismo"... NO sabía que ese era el nombre del Neoliberalismo... ¡Ojo! de nuevo: yo soy totalmente contrario al Comunismo, aunque de hecho también de casi todas las "fórmulas" políticas y que hasta ahora NO han conseguido triunfar ni tampoco dignificarse.

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (19 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por otro lado, NO entiendo tu alusión a que vamos directos al "Comunismo"... NO sabía que ese era el nombre del Neoliberalismo... ¡Ojo! de nuevo: yo soy totalmente contrario al Comunismo, aunque de hecho también de casi todas las "fórmulas" políticas y que hasta ahora NO han conseguido triunfar ni tampoco dignificarse.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que el ilústre forero se refiere a creciente "estatalización" de la sociedad, a que nos encaminamos a una especie de "sovietización" a todos los niveles.
El liberalismo es para las oligarquías cuya "libertad" de hacer lo que les de la gana es garantizada por el estado. Para los curritos solo hay impuestos y leyes cada vez más restrictivas y demenciales.

Por cierto, les sigo leyendo. Gracias por traer "realidad" a este pequeño rincón de internet.


----------



## el juli (19 Jul 2017)

Rattus dijo:


> Creo que el ilústre forero se refiere a creciente "estatalización" de la sociedad, a que nos encaminamos a una especie de "sovietización" a todos los niveles.
> El liberalismo es para las oligarquías cuya "libertad" de hacer lo que les de la gana es garantizada por el estado. Para los curritos solo hay impuestos y leyes cada vez más restrictivas y demenciales.
> 
> Por cierto, les sigo leyendo. Gracias por traer "realidad" a este pequeño rincón de internet.



Si, eso es lo que quería decir....estatalización creciente.....si tú eso lo llamas "neoliberalismo"....

Yo es que no tengo claro a qué os referís con neoliberalismo, ¿al capitalismo de amiguetes? Es que la estatalización creciente es lo contrario del liberalismo por eso he dicho comunismo

Los que creemos en el liberalismo entendemos que debe haber un estado pequeño que garantice la Seguridad Interior , exterior y la seguridad jurídica

Yo a lo que me refiero es a que el Estado es como una mancha de tinta que cada vez se extiende más eliminando toda libertad personal


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2017)

Bien, ¡bingo!...os lo llevais calentito.

Llamadle como querais (Neoliberalismo, comunismo, fascismo...)

Lo imporante es que logreis detectarlo y valorarlo.

Cuando un ente nacional o supranacional interviene para evitar el libre fluir de los acontecimientos, a la larga termina remando contracorriente de la propia naturaleza del sistema que lo creó. 

Es todo tan sencillo de entender como pararnos un momento a pensar en lo que cambiaríamos del universo:

¿lo hacemos más pequeño parapoder recorrerlo enterito?

¿hacemos que la gravedad de la tierra sea menos para no cansarnos tanto al caminar?

¿creamos una raza inferior que nos sirva de esclavos sin rechistar?

¿hacemos que las olivas nazcan ya con anchoa en su interior?

No, no lo hacemos por que entendemos que la evolución de las cosas está para mejorar la siguiente etapa.

Si usamos siempre crema de protección solar durante toda la vida, nuestra sensibilidad al sol se incrementará inmensamente.

Si usamos gafas de sol siempre cuando las quitemos nos quemará la luz.

Si llevamos a un niño siempre atado en una sillita, jamás aprenderá a caminar.


Bueno, creo que sobran los ejemplos ¿verdad?

Cuando un ente, pretende regular hasta la extenuación todo, como un pulpo con miles de tantáculos, crea un sistema ineficaz que se retroalimenta y frena la evolución natural del propio sistema.

Lo que debería de ser una ventaja, se convierte en una traba, en un muro, en una intervención forzada para ralentizar al propio sistema, que termina involucionando y colapsando por su propia creación.

Da la impresión de que en este país, por cada trabajador autónomo productivo o trabajador por cuenta ajena, hay un regimiento de funcionarios viviendo por y para su aniquilación.

Si alguno de vosotros alguna vez ha intentado montar una empresa, sabe perfectamente que a mitad de camino, a uno se le quitan las ganas por mucha ilusión que tenga en el proyecto.

Todo esto, genera que finalmente este país, acabe importando de fuera lo que podría producir él mismo, ya que esos terceros paises, incentivan a los emprendedores reduciendo trabas.

La prueba evidente la tenemos en que aquí y ahora muchos ciudadanos prefieren sacarse una oposición a pesar de que sea la antítesis de su sueño laboral, o trabajar para una multinacional aun que sea de botones y ellos licenciados en económia, antes que intentar lanzarse a crear sus propios sueños.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# el juli: Creo que el conforero Rattus nos ha indicado a lo que te referías y que tú has refrendado. Bien, vayamos por partes:

- Cuando te referías al Comunismo también podrías haber dicho Fascismo, porque a fin de cuentas siendo ideologías totalmente opuestas, son igualmente estatadistas, ¿No? Pero bueno cada cual es libre de expresarse como mejor lo desee, aunque a veces eso lleva a "confusión"...

- Entre regímenes "totalitarios" y lo que hoy estamos viviendo, yo diría que en algunos aspectos aquéllos tenían unas "ventajas" que hoy están en vías de desaparecer...

- Y, amigo mío, hay una notable diferencia entre el Neoliberalismo y el Liberalismo... Es más, actualmente el Neoliberalismo NO se corresponde a ninguna escuela o pensamiento bien definido y se utiliza más como un término político o ideológico.

- Si quieres te doy unos "rasgos" del Neoliberalismo que cualquiera puede comprobar: provocan Crisis financieras, fomentan la supresión de fronteras al capital y la proliferación de paraísos fiscales, la deslocalización y el énfasis en la Globalización, el colapso de ecosistemas, privatización de los servicios públicos a costa de detruir lentamente algo tan necesario como la Sanidad y la Educación, la desregulación del mercado laboral con el aumento de la precariedad que todos conocemos... En fin, que te puedo dar la "leche" de ejemplos.

Y, ya para finalizar, este debate lo he empezado yo con un equivalente a HASTA LOS COJONES de la política económica que se está desarrollando en este país y que obedece a los intereses que nos MANDAN desde fuera... que aquí hace años que dejo de existir la Soberanía Nacional. 

el juli, entiende que casi TODO nos viene desde el control que realizan las Corporaciones y las Multinacionales más potentes. Y el Estado pinta lo que pinta...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2017)

No sé si he entendido bien algunos de los últimos comentarios pero bueno comento tal y como los he entendido.

Para mi hay dos errores de bulto:

1. Considerar que los partidos políticos pintan algo

2. Considerar que los Estados pintan algo

Cuando oigo hablar o leo sobre Estado Liberal o Comunista o Socialista, o Estado Realpolitik, o Estado Gato Negro o Gato Blanco da igual, lo importante es que cace ratones, o de centro pero con tinte rojo, o con tinte demócrata cristiano e incluso socialista-cristiano, me da la impresión de entrar en el batiscafo de la Máquina del Tiempo. Lo cual no deja de ser interesante.

Ocurre que como, todavía, una gran parte de los votantes creen en esas cosas (¡mira que hay que tener fe para creer en ello!) pues pintan como lo hacían los alumnos-empleados de los grandes talleres de pintura del renacimiento para los maestros que los contrataban.

La cosa iba más o menos así.

El maestro hacía el boceto. El empleado siguiendo las directrices del maestro rellenaba el boceto y, finalmente, el maestro retocaba la cosa, la firmaba y la vendía a quien se la compraba (es decir al rico) y pagaba unos pocos ducados a sus empleados (que por cierto, eran unos artistas).

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


_Edito_

No me refiero a los dos últimos comentarios, los he leído después de escribir el mío.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Global Index Markets Hit Records! Bubbles Everywhere! | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> No sé si he entendido bien algunos de los últimos comentarios pero bueno comento tal y como los he entendido.
> 
> Para mi hay dos errores de bulto:
> 
> ...



Claro que los Estados pintan, los estados nos machacan. Fijate si pintan que manejan el 50% del PIB..... eso no quita que por encima de los estados haya otros poderes que realmente mandan.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 09:20 ----------

Aquí os dejo algunos principios de Juan de Mariana, a los cuales me adhiero:

– Primero, la defensa del derecho natural que es intrínseco, inherente e inalienable por el poder político y que se fundamenta en el respeto por los derechos individuales a la vida, la propiedad, la libertad y la igualdad de trato ante la ley.

– Segundo, la defensa a ultranza del derecho a la vida que es la principal institución moral que defendieron todos los escolásticos españoles junto con la propiedad privada.

– Tercero, la publicación de obras intelectuales donde se eleva al máximo la protección de la vida humana y, también, de la propiedad adquirida como fruto del trabajo del hombre y situada como un límite institucional frente al poder político, porque se observa una evolución institucional en el amparo a las propiedades en los autores dominicos y, después, en los padres jesuitas como Juan de Mariana, Francisco Suárez y Juan de Lugo.

– Cuarto, la defensa de la soberanía del pueblo, que es el principio constitutivo de la sociedad civil y que es cedida solamente en fideicomiso al poder político.

– Quinto, la necesidad de un Gobierno limitado en la gestión de los asuntos comunes de un territorio, centrado fundamentalmente en la triple seguridad (exterior, interior y jurídica), dotar ciertas infraestructuras, atender en las emergencias y socorrer a los pobres, en opinión del propio Juan de Mariana.

– Sexto, la importancia de que los gobernantes tengan un conjunto de valores morales, fijos e inmutables, según los modelos medievales del “Princeps” y el “Rex”, frente a la inmoralidad, el relativismo moral y el maquiavelismo que subyacen detrás de la corrupción y la razón de Estado.

– Séptimo, la defensa del principio de consentimiento del pueblo antes de que un Rey y su corte (o “mutatis mutandis” un Gobierno) realice cambios en la leyes, aumente impuestos o adultere el dinero, porque atañen a las propiedades y haciendas del pueblo.

– Octavo, la existencia de Cortes (o “mutatis mutandis” Parlamentos) que representan al pueblo y deben limitar al poder ejecutivo.

– Noveno, la prevalencia de jueces y tribunales independientes para evitar la corrupción de los gobernantes.

– Décimo, la validez del derecho de oposición, derrocamiento y rebelión frente a los gobernantes que se convierten en tiranos, cuando atacan las instituciones anteriormente mencionadas.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Jul 2017)

Aquí dejo unas frases de un señor que creo que vienen a cuenta, algunas son anacrónicas, pero otras.... es una lástima que hayamos olvidado la forma correcta en la que debe comportarse un pueblo.

Pd: Me conecto poco, pero siempre paso a leer. Saludos a tod@s los que hacéis esto posible.

*Thomas Jefferson*

«¿A dónde podrá ir el que hasta aquí llegó, si más allá sólo fueron los muertos?».

«Algunas veces se dice que no se le puede confiar al hombre el gobierno de sí mismo. 

¿Puede, entonces, confiársele el gobierno de los demás? ¿O hemos encontrado ángeles que asumen la forma de reyes para gobernarlo? Dejemos que la historia conteste esta pregunta».

«Creen que cualquier trozo de poder confiado en mí, será ejercido en oposición a sus confabulaciones. Y creen bien; porque he jurado sobre el altar de Dios hostilidad eterna contra cada forma de tiranía sobre la mente del hombre. Pero esto es todo lo que tienen que temer de mí: y esto basta, también, en su opinión».
Nota: Sobre miembros del clero los cuales trataban de lograr alguna forma de Cristianismo oficial en el gobierno de EE.UU. Carta al Dr. Benjamin Rush, 23 de septiembre de 1800.

_*«Creo, sinceramente, como tú, que los sistemas bancarios son más peligrosos que los ejércitos».*_

_*«Cuando alguien asume un cargo público debe considerarse a sí mismo como propiedad pública».*_

_*«Cuando los gobiernos temen a la gente, hay libertad. Cuando la gente teme al gobierno, hay tiranía».*_

«Creo que la ley más importante con diferencia de todo nuestro código es la de la difusión del conocimiento entre el pueblo. No se puede idear otro fundamento seguro para conservar la libertad y la felicidad. [...] Aboga, mi estimado compañero, por una cruzada contra la ignorancia; establece y mejora la ley de educar a la gente común. Informa a nuestros compatriotas [...] de que el impuesto que se pague con el propósito [de educar] no es más que la milésima parte de lo que se tendrá que pagar a los reyes, sacerdotes y nobles que ascenderán al poder si dejamos al pueblo en ignorancia».
Fuente: Carta con fecha del 13 de agosto de 1786 dirigida a su amigo George Wythe.

«Creo que es un gran error considerar cobrar altos impuestos a los vinos como un impuesto al lujo, si lo hiciéramos estaríamos cobrándole impuestos a la salud de nuestros ciudadanos».

«El futuro, al igual que la estabilidad, no es algo que se pueda dar, se tiene que construir».
Fuente: Correspondencia personal, 1792.

_*«Dios nos libre de pasar 20 años sin una rebelión».*_

_*«El árbol de la libertad debe ser vigorizado de vez en cuando con la sangre de patriotas y tiranos: es su fertilizante natural».*_

«El arte de la vida es el arte de evitar el dolor».

«El dinero y no la moral es el principio de las naciones fuertes».

«El hombre que no teme a las verdades, nada debe temer a las mentiras».

«Es más honorable reparar un mal que persistir en él».
Fuente: Carta a los jefes de la nación Cherokee, 1806.[1]

«Estoy a favor de un gobierno que sea vigorosamente frugal y sencillo».

«Indudablemente nadie se ocupa de quien no se ocupa de nadie».

_*«La democracia no es más que el gobierno de las masas, donde un 51% de la gente puede lanzar por la borda los derechos del otro 49%».*_

«La fusión de los blancos con negros produce una degradación a la que ningún amante de su país, ningún amante de la excelencia en el carácter humano, puede inocentemente consentir».

«La vida carece de valor si no nos produce satisfacciones. Entre éstas, la más valiosa es la sociedad racional, que ilustra la mente, suaviza el temperamento, alegra el ánimo y promueve la salud».

_*«Los mejores momentos de mi vida han sido aquellos que he disfrutado en mi hogar, en el seno de mi familia».*_

«Me gustan más los sueños del futuro que la historia del pasado».

«Mi estudio de la historia me convence de que la mayoría de los malos resultados de los gobiernos provienen de tener demasiado gobierno».

«Nadie abandona el cargo de presidente con el mismo prestigio y respeto que le llevó ahí».

«No es posible vivir sin libros».

«No gastes tu dinero antes de ganarlo».

«No hay talento más valioso que el de no usar dos palabras cuando basta una».

«No muerdas el cebo del placer hasta no estar seguro de que no oculta un anzuelo.»

_*«No puede esperarse que los hombres sean trasladados del despotismo a la libertad en un lecho de plumas».*_

«No se debe ser demasiado severo con los errores del pueblo, sino tratar de eliminarlos por la educación».

«No son la riqueza ni el esplendor, sino la tranquilidad y la ocupación los que dan la felicidad».

«Nunca he podido concebir cómo un ser racional podría perseguir la felicidad ejerciendo el poder sobre otros».

«Quien recibe una idea de mí, recibe instrucción sin disminuir la mía; igual que quien enciende su vela con la mía, recibe luz sin que yo quede a oscuras. [...] Las invenciones no pueden, por naturaleza, ser objeto de propiedad».
Fuente: Carta a Isaac McPherson, 13 de agosto de 1813.[2]

«Si hacemos una buena acción simplemente por amor a Dios y el convencimiento de que ello le complace, ¿de donde proviene la moralidad del ateo?. . . Su virtud, pues, debe haber tenido otro fundamento que el amor de Dios».

«Siempre he dicho, y siempre diré que la lectura cuidadosa y diligente del Libro Sagrado produce mejores ciudadanos [...] La Biblia produce las mejores personas del mundo».

«Tiene derecho a criticar, quien está dispuesto a ayudar».

«Toma las cosas por el lado bueno».

«Un amigo ofendido es el más encarnizado enemigo».

_*«Un poco de rebelión de vez en cuando es buena cosa».*_

«Un príncipe cuyo carácter está marcado por todos los actos que definen a un tirano no es apto para ser el gobernador de un pueblo libre».

«Una opinión equivocada puede ser tolerada donde la razón es libre de combatirla».

«Verdaderamente tiemblo por mi patria cuando pienso que Dios existe».

_*«Yo creo bastante en la suerte. Y he constatado que, cuanto más duro trabajo, más suerte tengo».*_

«Creo, sinceramente, con ustedes, que los establecimientos bancarios son más peligrosos que los ejércitos permanentes y que el principio de gastar dinero para ser pagado por la posteridad, bajo el nombre de la financiación, es sin embargo una estafa futura a gran escala. El sistema de la banca nosotros lo hemos reprobado por igual. Yo lo contemplo como un borrón en todas nuestras constituciones, que, si no se protegen, terminará en su destrucción, ya que ya están siendo golpeadas por los jugadores corruptos, y está arrasando en su progreso, la fortuna y la moral de nuestros ciudadanos.»

«El precio de la libertad es la eterna vigilancia».

Erróneamente atribuídas
_*«"Pienso que las instituciones bancarias son más peligrosas para nuestras libertades que ejércitos enteros listos para el combate. Si el pueblo americano permite un día que los bancos privados controlen su moneda, los bancos y todas las instituciones que florecerán en torno a los bancos, privarán a la gente de toda posesión, primero por medio de la inflación, enseguida por la recesión, hasta el día en que sus hijos se despertarán sin casa y sin techo, sobre la tierra que sus padres conquistaron"».*_


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Aquí os dejo algunos principios de Juan de Mariana, a los cuales me adhiero:...



Así a bote pronto, de los 10 principios en España solo se cumple UNO, el segundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Sin comentarios respecto a lo que voy a enlazar... ¿para qué? Es tan EVIDENTE...

- LAS CLOACAS DE INTERIOR: EL DOCUMENTAL SILENCIADO QUE MUESTRA QUE ESPAÑA ES UNA DICTADURA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Jul 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Así a bote pronto, de los 10 principios en España solo se cumple UNO, el segundo.



Yo creo que ninguno


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2017)

Muy interesante el artículo de El Robot Pescador porque condensa bien las grandes líneas de lo ocurrido en nuestro país.

Aunque yo creo que en otros países "civilizados" también se hacen estas cosas, ocurre que no se entera nadie porque probablemente lo hagan mejor. Sobran ejemplos en Italia y Francia ...

En cuanto al documental, espeluznante. Eso sí, decir que el dueño de Público es Jaume Roures que no es que sea precisamente Mahatma Gandhi. Con esto quiero decir que tras todo esto TAMBIÉN hay luchas intestinas que desconocemos. De eso no hay la menor duda. Lo cual, por supuesto, no pone en duda la veracidad del documental.

El Robot Pescador dice que ETB compró el documental pero no lo emitió. Obviamente, la orden vino del partido en el Gobierno Autonómico, de lo que se deduce, que esto sigue siendo el mismo sainete de siempre y quizás, Roures, digo quizás quiere puesto en la obra representada.

¡En fin, no somos ná!


----------



## el juli (20 Jul 2017)

Claro que no es una democracia, pero es que eso no existe en ningún país del mundo.

Solo digo una cosa: "la ley de hierro de la oligarquía. Autor: Dalmacio Negro"


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Claro que no es una democracia, pero es que eso no existe en ningún país del mundo.



Bueno, esto no es estrictamente cierto, pero como otros tipos de argumentos en contra de ideas como la libertad o la igualdad ante la ley, no debemos guiarnos por conceptos ideales como la libertad absoluta o la democracia absoluta.

Existen países con un grado de democracia, entendida como:

- separación de poderes
- representatividad
- elementos de democracia directa

de los que puede razonablemente aceptarse que son democracias, probablemente imperfectas, pero cuyo resultado en términos de libertad política y prosperidad no dejan lugar a dudas.

Así, tanto EEUU como Suiza son democracias derivadas de una revolución liberal, la primera, y de una aceptación por consenso de una Constitución liberal (la americana) la segunda.

Zanjar la cuestión de la dictadura española con un "ningún país es democrático" es poco razonable, porque eso podría suponer que consideramos igual a Suiza que a, pongamos, Egipto.

Por cierto, el documental es tremendo, y pone en claro el tipo de sistema político que tenemos.


----------



## el juli (20 Jul 2017)

Quiero decir que en todos los países gobiernan oligarquías.... incluida Suiza

Evidentemente hay grados, y no es lo mismo Suiza que España, está claro


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2017)

"*El sistema está tan corrupto que expulsa a los decentes*"


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2017)

Sigo sin entender, y ya perdonaréis que insista, cómo a alturas del siglo XXI se sigue hablando de sistemas políticos como si de eso se tratara como "cosa" fundamental, de base, de punto de partida.

La política y los sistemas políticos hace mucho tiempo que dejaron de ser vehículos de ideología y de principios y de convicciones por los cuales luchar, algo así como un hilo conductor en la vida junto a la actuación de las personas. La política y los sistemas políticos hace tiempo que dejaron de ser lo que en esencia eran, un compromiso. Lo vuelvo a escribir, un compromiso, del verbo comprometerse y se han vuelto un compromiso, del verbo adecuarse, cuando no conchabarse, cuando no embaucar.

Como botón de muestra, esta vez visto desde abajo (es decir no desde el análisis de las cúpulas ... esos malvados seres que en vez de suicidarse mejor harían en reconocer que han sido malvados y quizás entonces, bajo pena de resarcir a los afectados, se les mostraría cierta clemencia basándose en un acto reconocido por la Justicia) ... Vuelvo al hilo. Como botón de muestra visto desde abajo, es decir desde el punto de vista del ciudadano lambda y como definición de qué y cuál es hoy en día el sistema, el comentario de una mujer china en un programa de Reality Show que dice la siguiente frase (en mi opinión frase que resume perfectamente hasta qué punto, estamos o entramos en un punto sin retorno).

Dice la mujer:

"Prefiero llorar dentro de un BMW que reír pedaleando una bicicleta".

En fin, está todo dicho, esta vez, visto desde abajo.

P.S. La noticia viene del último número de la revista "Manières de voir" de "Le Monde Diplomatique" en su edición francesa.


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2017)

La cuestión de que el poder político se corrompe y busca su beneficio personal a costa de los ciudadanos es un tema bastante antiguo, y que derivó en tiempos pasados en un cuerpo teórico acerca de como solventar semejante problema.

Básicamente los viejos liberales llegaron a la conclusión siguiente:

1. el poder no puede consentirse que esté concentrado, de ahí la separación de poderes
2. las leyes deben ser universales y aplicarse en la misma forma a cualquiera, lo que significa que los propios gobernantes deben regirse por ellas
3. es lícito rebelarse contra un poder opresivo, incluso usando la violencia
4. todos los ciudadanos deben ser libres de elegir y ser elegidos

Lo que fue plasmado en sistemas constitucionales que supuestamente impedirían que las oligarquías, nobleza los corrompieran.

Es indudable que hasta la constitución liberal por excelencia ha sido corrompida y vulnerada por sentencias del tribunal supremo que han permitido a los gobiernos federales violar la constitución con el espaldarazo del otra de las instituciones del estado.

Como explica perfectamente Hoppe, no se puede esperar que del propio estado se sigan limitaciones que proscriban la extensión del poder del propio estado. Va contra su naturaleza.

Pero pensar que este ejercicio de pensamiento revolucionario fue totalmente en vano, o que no se ha conseguido nada es un grave error.

No solo los países más democráticos, entendido esto como los que más se acercaron al ideal liberal, son más prosperos y más libres (lo que no es lo mismo que muy prosperos o muy libres) que el resto de los países del mundo, sino que además existe el sustrato intelectual y el debate sobre los límites que se pueden imponer al estado, que no existía antes.

En la opinión de muchos, entre los que me encuentro, el estado es una bestia indomable, por lo que toda solución al problema humano de la convicencia pasa por su terminación.

Pero estaría dispuesto a oir nuevas ideas que permitieran limitar el poder hasta el punto de que fuera totalmente domesticado y asilvestrado.


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2017)

No puedo darte nuevas ideas porque a fecha estoy convencido de que el último eslabón hacia arriba no es el Estado. El Estado es casi un eslabón intermediario. Por encima están los lobbies, las empresas que los representan y que se asocian en cárteles, más arriba los más ricos del planeta (los que aparecen en Forbes y los que son más discretos porque pertenecen a la aristocracia de la élite - por darte un ejemplo nacional de uno de estos, que no deja de ser un aspirante a monaguillo, comparado con los otros, Isidre Fainé, a quien hoy en día a muchos el nombre les suena pero que lleva la intemerata mandando en España (Cataluña incluida), es decir, cuando nadie sabía quién era ese señor.

Si a esto añadimos (siempre por encima de los Estados) a la industria del narcotráfico, de la prostitución, del juego (un inciso, Gibraltar siempre seguirá siendo British porque es la sede mundial del juego por Internet), todas estas industrias que como todos sabemos, a su vez, están conchabadas con todos los eslabones que anteriormente he citado, conchabadas en el sentido de que comparten un interés común: la pasta, la gran pasta.

Si a esto añadimos la industria armamentística, verdadero motor del sistema (en cuanto a mecánica del mismo), por dar un ejemplo tonto (yo ya es que me río de todo, empezando por mi mismo, cuando hablo y pienso sobre estas cosas) el papel albal es un invento militar.

Y si, además, visto desde abajo, añadimos a la china o al chino o al bielorruso, o al ghanés o al belga, o al español, o al baviero o al ampurdanés que prefiere llorar conduciendo un BMW que reír pedaleando una bicicleta, pues, la verdad, no veo muy bien que tipo de "Estado" puede implementarse hoy en día y que tenga más de 15 días de existencia y de éxito antes de que sea absorbido, masticado, digerido y regurgitado por no decir otra cosa.

La Historia ya nos ha dado suficientes lecciones y no hemos sabido aprovecharlas, unos y otros (unos menos que otros). Esto ya ha ido demasiado lejos y ahora es tiempo del examen de conciencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: Siempre que te leo me llevas a los tiempos del Liberalismo propio de los revolucionarios americanos y, amigo mío, el Liberalismo actual (y ya no digo la MIERDA conocida como Neoliberalismo...) tiene ya muy poco que ver con el ideario de aquellos tiempos. Sabes que conozco un poco el Liberalismo porque lo he estudiado y desde sus principios REALES, es decir desde los Niveladores, dirigidos por John Lilburne y Richard Overton y más tarde ya vendría John Locke... Y digo esto porque creo que algo sé al respecto, es más por mi condición social y económica sería bastante normal que estuviera próximo a ese... vamos a decir "movimiento", pero es que NO me convence en su faceta económica y eso ya lo hemos debatido en el pasado. Lógicamente, los dos seguimos pensando igual y NO tiene sentido volver sobre lo mismo.

# frisch: "El verdadero problema del mundo es cómo impedir que salte por los aires." (Noam Chomsky) Dicho esto, amigo mío, me parece que es un ejercicio inútil darle vueltas a según qué cosas...

Mira, he leído tu comentario sobre esa DESGRACIADA mujer china y lo he asociado con esto otro: hace un rato me miraba la Bolsa venezolana y está a punto de salirse del mapa... ¿Cómo es posible eso en un país que está hecho unos "zorros"? Y añade a esto el "festival" propio de un Casino que se está viviendo en esa otra MIERDA en que se están convirtiendo las monedas "virtuales"... Por tanto, suscribo totalmente lo que dijo el bueno del Sr. Chomsky.

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2017)

Fernando, he leído tu último post (traducción) en Rankia.

Creo que el autor menosprecia en exceso la capacidad de manipulación de los principales bancos centrales. En la próxima recesión, van a imprimir de facto lo que haga falta y desde el primer minuto.

Detrás de la manipulación monetaria, y lo que la soporta, es el crecimiento de la población mundial ..... que deriva en un proceso de transferencia de riqueza colosal desde Occidente hasta Oriente.

Queda tanto proceso de transferencia de riqueza, que se pueden tirar 30-50 años manipulando los mercados con sus altos y sus bajos. Y durante todo este tiempo, el oro será lo que ellos quieran que sea.

El futuro, a consecuencia de sus políticas monetarias criminales, no es más que una inmensa polarización social.

Ya sabes que no confío en el oro, ni físico ni papel. Esté último sólo para especular.

PD: Lo que indica del desplome de los bienes raíces del 75% - 90%, lo único que hace es desacreditar el resto del artículo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2017)

Hola, bertok: El artículo en sí es polémico y en mi post ya comento que hay cosas en las que NO estoy de acuerdo y, precisamente, una de ellas es la caída que da en los bienes raíces... que, no obstante, podría darse, pero me parece excesiva esa proporción y que de darse nos pondría a los pies de algo TERRIBLE... ¿No te parece?

NO, yo no creo que los Bancos Centrales puedan imprimir hasta el infinito, aunque la verdad es que se han metido en un callejón sin salida... Yo soy de los que opinan que habrá un momento en que todo se volverá insostenible de la misma forma que ha sucedido en otros momentos muy parecidos de la Historia y de los mismos se salió como se salió...

Y la transferencia de riqueza, bertok, ya hace tiempo que se inició (yo voy más allá...) y así se encuentra la mal llamada "clase media" y, por supuesto, que aún podrían tirarse la "leche" de tiempo así, pero vamos que ahora NO lo veo. Ciertamente, los índices americanos hace años que sólo tienen una tendencia sin apenas haberla corregido, pero ya he vivido varios Cracks y el próximo va a ser sonado y que me atrevo a situar de aquí al 2020... que tampoco está tan "lejos".

En relación a Oro SÍ o NO, ya sabes que soy "metalero", especialmente "platero" y mis "percepciones" siguen inalterables en relación a los MPs como "refugio" y más si acontece lo que algunos creemos que acabará sucediendo...

Aprovecho este post para saludarte, bertok, y ya sabes que por este hilo SIEMPRE eres Bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: El artículo en sí es polémico y en mi post ya comento que hay cosas en las que NO estoy de acuerdo y, precisamente, una de ellas es la caída que da en los bienes raíces... que, no obstante, podría darse, pero me parece excesiva esa proporción y que de darse nos pondría a los pies de algo TERRIBLE... ¿No te parece?
> 
> NO, yo no creo que los Bancos Centrales puedan imprimir hasta el infinito, aunque la verdad es que se han metido en un callejón sin salida... Yo soy de los que opinan que habrá un momento en que todo se volverá insostenible de la misma forma que ha sucedido en otros momentos muy parecidos de la Historia y de los mismos se salió como se salió...
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Habrá catacrock en las bolsas y la recuperaciones serán vertiginosas. Tengo claro que el primer día meterán trillones de dólares.

Todo falso, todo un fraude, todo un delito, pero sostendrán el valor de los activos que ellos tienen y el resto del mundo será un lugar terrible para vivir.

Una especie de Elysium.

¿El oro?. Igual la revaluación es tan tardía que nos pilla con cachava.

Es terrible lo que han hecho con la economía mundial. Muchos muertos por el camino, demasiados.


----------



## Orooo (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que llevaba desde el siglo XIII sin pasarse por aqui , se horroriza al comprobar en que se ha convertido este hilo ...
> DI-s ...Un hilo del oro donde no se habla del ...oro , que barbaridad
> Al menos antes los Foreros se lo curraban mejor buscando excusas inverosimiles e imaginativas que trataran de explicar :
> 
> ...





Pero entonces que hacemos clap??

Pillamos PIVX, pillamos WAVES, pillamos plata o acumulamos papeles de colores?

Yo me estoy liando...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2017)

Hola, bertok: Bueno, yo tengo los MPs como "refugio", de manera que me es indiferente si suben o bajan y todos los de por aquí ya conocen mi "filosofía" al respecto. Afortunadamente, ahí ha ido "dinero" que no preciso en un espacio temporal muy amplio y que incluye mi paso al mundo del criadero de malvas... Así que ando muy tranquilo en ese aspecto.

# Orooo: El "Profeta" se da una importancia que aquí NUNCA ha tenido... perooooo aquí solemos conocer los defectos y las limitaciones de aquellos que no dan más de sí, así que NO nos los tomamos muy en serio, sino que les quitamos importancia, con buen humor y pensando que mejor no sea esa su auténtica forma de pensar...

Y, ya de paso, decirle al "Profeta" que pocos "Thanks" va a cosechar en este hilo y tiene una amplia experiencia al respecto, por tanto él sabrá si le sale más a cuenta dar la "vara" por otros lares... Lo digo porque a lo mejor el próximo capítulo lo dedicamos a la vida existencial del gusano de seda y no creo que guste de dicha disertación filosófica.

Por cierto, a ver si nos informamos mejor: hace poco -creo que el mes pasado- en que Jim Rogers se mostró favorable a la adquisición del Oro y con motivos si tenemos en cuenta lo que él piensa que ocurrirá en un futuro cercano... 

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> Mira, he leído tu comentario sobre esa DESGRACIADA mujer china y lo he asociado con esto otro: hace un rato me miraba la Bolsa venezolana y está a punto de salirse del mapa... ¿Cómo es posible eso en un país que está hecho unos "zorros"? Y añade a esto el "festival" propio de un Casino que se está viviendo en esa otra MIERDA en que se están convirtiendo las monedas "virtuales"...
> ...



¿Pero esto qué es lo que es? Si el país está al borde de una guerra civil ::







Ni el K2...







Lo cual me ha recordado esta noticia de hace un par de meses:
Goldman Sachs compra bonos de la petrolera estatal venezolana con un descuento del 69% | Internacional | EL PAÍS

¿Aquí pasa algo que no nos cuentan? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2017)

Hola, Rattus: ¿Y te extraña eso de que "NO nos cuentan"? ¡Joder! si hay cosas asombrosas de gran complejidad e importancia que permanecen ignoradas por la mayoría de los mortales.

¿Una Guerra Civil en Venezuela? No sé, ahora mismo NO lo veo, pero porque los venezolanos tienen "memoria histórica" y saben lo que sucedió cuando la tuvieron en el pasado. Eso suele quedar... Y otra cosa es que los americanos anden locos por "liarla" allí y es por ahí por donde puede venir el peligro REAL.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (21 Jul 2017)

La aparición del Clapham es una buena señal para el precio de los metales. Quizás estoy equivocado en mi visión actual bajista...



clapham2 dijo:


> No te lies ..
> Ni las cryptomonedas ni los metales te salvaran de la ruina .
> El valor de las cryptomonedas se lo da el fiat . Cuando colapse el fiat colapsara el valor de las cryptomonedas .
> Que seguiran existiendo en su mundo virtual pero sin valor
> ...



La prohibición de algo siempre aumenta su precio, no lo baja, de la misma forma que la marihuana o la cocaína son más caras ahora que si estuvieran permitidas en un mercado libre.

El cash será rey cada vez más mientras no estén desesperados, pero hay que alimentar a muchos funcionarios y hay muchas deudas que devolver. La vaca del tributario no da más leche asique no van a dejar al mercado entrar en un crash deflacionario. Seguirán imprimiendo hasta el infinito, hasta que la economía parezca recuperarse de verdad y el dinero empiece a salir de las bolsas y bancos centrales. Será ahí cuando la inflación se les irá de las manos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Seguiran manipulando el mercado de metales hasta arruinar a los metal dealers asi *cuando quieras convertir tu oro por fiat ...a donde iras *?
> En Miami hay solo DOS metal dealers que ofrecen comprarte al precio spot
> otros te pagan menos o no compran .



No sé si está usted al tanto de que se puede comprar y vender Oro/Plata en cualquier cantidad sin necesidad de acudir a ningún dealer.

Siempre existirán particulares ávidos de metal, si ahora hay tontos pagando 2500 Eur. por un Bitcoin, por qué no lo van a pagar por una onza dorada y brillante?


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2017)

El oro tiene un gran problema: su precio lo deciden los bancos de inversión usanos que no dejan de ser el brazo armado de la oligarquía monetaria del fiat norteamericano ..... y el oro es el enemigo del fiat verde.

Confío mucho más en la necesidad de reponer una unidad futura de hierro o cobre que en el oro. Al fin y al cabo el mundo sigue engrendrando millones y millones de seres humanos.

Y ahora estoy muy interesado en pequeñas petroleras (exploración y producción) muy apalancados sobre el precio del petróleo ::::::


----------



## xavik (21 Jul 2017)

La inflación no llega porque la respuesta natural en una depresión es la deflación. La inflación es una respuesta desesperada del gobierno para tratar de seguir con vida.

Es posible que prohiban el oro, pero el cash cae antes. Una vez sólo se pueda comprar y vender de manera electrónica, podrán poner intereses negativos o lo que quieran. El controlar el uso de criptomonedas también estará a un botón de distancia. Además el mercado negro tiene que seguir existiendo y los metales pueden cumplir su papel como cash alternativo. 

La gente aprende rápido a diferenciar monedas buenas de las malas, se ha estado haciendo durante siglos y la gente es la misma. Yo no digo que vayan a ser los metales los que cumplan esta labor, pero si no son ellos, ¿Qué?

Yo no digo que el momento de entrar a los metales sea ahora, simplemente no hay que perder la perspectiva. 

Cuando tengas que salir por patas de donde estés porque te lo vayan a quitar a impuestos o peor, ¿Crees que vas a poder vender tus tierras tan fácilmente sin pérdidas? ¿Crees que vas a poder cambiar tus criptotulipanes por el nuevo bancor virtual en otro país? No, seguramente te acordarás de aquellas onzas que tenías enterradas. Parece mentira que seas judío y no hayas aprendido nada de la historia del pueblo.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2017)

Desde Bretton Woods, el mundo ha cambiado ..... aunque sea de forma fraudulenta.

Ellos son la banca del mundo y tienen las leyes para cambiar las reglas.

Tendiendo al límite, seguramente tengas razón, pero pueden mantener la farsa viva mucho más tiempo que tu tiempo de vida / disfrute o de tu solvencia.

Yo prefiero tratar de surfear el sistema tratando de hurgar donde le duele y no donde tiene su mayor palanca de latrocinio.

Tampoco necesitamos tanto para vivir aceptablemente y para ser libres financieramente.


----------



## felino66 (21 Jul 2017)

Jim Rogers Blog


Tuesday, July 18, 2017

When Things Go Wrong People Reverse To Gold And Silver

Through out history people reversed to gold and silver when things go wrong and they will again. 


Jim Rogers Blog: When Things Go Wrong People Reverse To Gold And Silver


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *Un soberano de tungsteno con patina de oro 22k es imposible de autentificar como bueno sin un analisis a fondo . A simple vista imposible*



Con un simple medidor de ultrasonidos que cuesta 100 euros puedes comprobar la autenticidad de una moneda.
La velocidad del sonido a traves del oro es de 3200mts/segundo
En el Tungsteno son 5400 mts/segundo.

Ay de aquel que no sepa identificar una onza de oro o de plata sin necesidad de ácidos ni complejos procedimientos.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Jul 2017)

O no has leido historia...o si la has leido no la has entendido Claphamides...

Te repito una pregunta que nunca me has contestado: Qué es lo último que os quitaban cuando llegábais a Treblinka, Auswich Birkenau, Dachau...justo antes de sacrificaros en Cyclon B???

Eran las tierras de cultivo??

Eran vuestras obras de arte??

Eran vuestros zloties, marcos, schillings etc etc??

No te lo contó tu madre...o tus abuelos???

Sabes lo que era el Canadá???

Y por otra parte...de cuando acá en la historia de la humanidad el valor INTRINSECO de los metales no ha convivido con el trueque???

Tu o Bertok, o muchos otros, seguís mirándonos con ojos de corredor de bolsa.

A ver, de momento, los anglocabrones/anglosionistas/angloladrones controlan el mercado de los metales...pero les ha salido un buen forúnculo con el Mercado del Oro de Shangai. Que ira a mas...ira creciendo...en tanto en cuanto vayan drenando todos los metales de occidente. Y está por ver que con lo que se aproxima en el tema del petróleo logren controlar el "desfloramiento" del dolar yanki. La demanda de dolares va a desaparecer en gran medida...a ver como colocan sus "excedentes"...será bonito de ver.

Cómo que la gente no sigue conociendo el valor de las monedas de plata y oro??

Delante de mí las vendían y compraban en Herat, Afgan, farsíes que les dabas un tintero y un vaso y no te hacían una O.

Y tu crees que tu Cuba va a ser inmune a un colapso del capitalismo...yaaa...qué vais a exportar y a quién??? Sois excentarios en todos los productos de primera necesidad???

Una sociedad por otro lado reprimida, politizada, donde aún el padre denuncia al hijo, y la hermana al hermano, como en toda sociedad que ha padecido el comunismo, las relaciones familiares, vecinales, valores religiosos de bien común han sido destruidos...sustituidos por la obediencia y la subordinación al partido y sus cohortes de caciques...yaaaa...igual te llevas una sorpresa. Deberías considerar la piramide de Marslow y los valores del ciudadano al que elijas como vecino en el mad max.

Siempre es buen momento para comprar aquello que beneficia a la hidra capitalista...

Nunca es buen momento para comprar aquello que echa abajo la mascarada montada por el capital para esclavizar al rebaño.

Que los cubanos tenéis un master cum laude en colapso???

No me hagas reir. Yo he conocido una sociedad post socialista...y lo que he visto no es eso precisamente. Es crueldad, es carencia aparente de empatía, es costumbre de que todo te lo resuelva el estado...desde la factura de la electricidad hasta la del carbon...es envidia a capazos, riete tu de la del Español...es desafección, descomposición social, descomposición familiar...falta de fe basicamente en casi todo.

Veo mas probable que media isla se coma a la otra media. Mas te vale, piensa el cubano, comerte tres pollos hoy que puedes ...que un cuarto durante doce días, que no son seguros.

Por cierto, pedazo de cabrón, NO ME DIJISTE QUE FERNANDO TE HABÍA ECHADO DEL HILO???

Que cojones haces aquí entonces...tocar los cojones claro...

Aunque no me prodigue...os sigo leyendo.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> O no has leido historia...o si la has leido no la has entendido Claphamides...
> 
> Te repito una pregunta que nunca me has contestado: Qué es lo último que os quitaban cuando llegábais a Treblinka, Auswich Birkenau, Dachau...justo antes de sacrificaros en Cyclon B???
> 
> ...



Maese, es conocido que no confío en el oro .... no soy perfecto ::::::

Si llega el caso del colapso survival que indicas, habrá que buscarse la vida.

Respecto al oro, no te veo como corredor de bolsa. Así me veo a mí mismo con el oro papel y sus mineras


----------



## frisch (21 Jul 2017)

Clapham

La retórica si no va acompañada de dialéctica da lugar a lo que hoy en día se llama el trollismo y que en román paladino se llamaba (antes de que llegase Internet) la conversación de barra de bar.

Anda, deja de joder con la pelota y expón tus argumentos como lo hacemos todos los demás, sin ningunear a nadie, sin ningunear ninguna idea y, sobre todo, escuchando que no oyendo.

Un abrazo (y deja de hacerte pajas cada vez que vienes a escribir por aquí).


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y tu crees que los dependientes ( carniceros , polleros , bartenders , vendedores de fritangas , ufff ) van a estar con el medidor de ultrasonido revisando la autenticidad de una moneda por la velocidad del sonido ?



¿Acaso nunca has visto un carnicero o un hostelero con un detector de billetes? También en los Eroski, Carrefour, Hipercor... un detalle curioso es que un detector de billetes es mas caro que un medidor por ultrasonidos. 

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 23:06 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Imaginate que vas a un bar ...me pone un mojito ...
> y al pagar ...aflohas un soberano ...el bartender analiza la moneda ....
> y manda a parar la musica ...
> 
> ...



Claro, un mojito = un soberano. Te habrás quedado tan a gusto soltando ese disparate para quedar encima con tus razonamientos tan lógicos.

Pensaba que no eras tan garrulo, los ultrasonidos no se oyen, por algo se llaman así.

El aparato en cuestión da un dato numérico en pantalla que indica el grosor que debería tener la moneda en el caso de que fuera el metal seleccionado en dicho detector.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 23:08 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Clapham
> 
> La retórica si no va acompañada de dialéctica da lugar a lo que hoy en día se llama el trollismo y que en román paladino se llamaba (antes de que llegase Internet) la conversación de barra de bar.
> 
> ...



No sé ni cómo le quedan ganas de pajearse aquí, si está todo el día perreando en el hilo de las Altcoins.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, se habrá quedado descansado "El Profeta"... "y que no se asemejaba a un profeta, se asemejaba a un mendigo, recogido por la caridad en un asilo, a uno de esos que se arrastran por la avenida y duermen, cubiertos de periódicos, dentro de embalajes de cartón." (Antonio Lobo Antunes) Y esa es la impresión que tengo sobre la "intelectualidad" de este... En fin, mejor no entro en la descalificación absurda, ya que sería darle importancia a alguien que NO la tiene y NUNCA la tendrá... Y es que es un mero aprendiz de "espadachín" y yo me reservo para aquellos que son "difíciles" y, por tanto, interesantes.

Por cierto, para algún que otro analfabeto que desconoce Cuba e Israel: la Plata es fácilmente identificable por la población de esos países y también en buena parte del planeta... Bueno, me estoy refiriendo aquí, en la Tierra, ahora bien para alguno que parece venir de Marte no lo sé...

Y dejo esto...

CLOSE TO NEW GOLD STANDARD? Australia Exports Record Amount Of Gold To China

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Una corrección (de calado) a algo que dije en uno de mis comentarios basándome en lo que leí en el blog de El Robot Pescador.

No es cierto que ETB comprase el documental "Las cloacas de Interior" y no lo emitiese.

Fue emitido el miércoles 19 de julio.

254.000 telespectadores siguieron 'Las Cloacas de Interior' | EITB Televisión

Pido disculpas.

frisch
______________________________________
El comentario que hice:

_El Robot Pescador dice que ETB compró el documental pero no lo emitió. Obviamente, la orden vino del partido en el Gobierno Autonómico, de lo que se deduce, que esto sigue siendo el mismo sainete de siempre y quizás, Roures, digo quizás quiere puesto en la obra representada._

________________________

El enlace a la entrada en El Robot Pescador

LAS CLOACAS DE INTERIOR: EL DOCUMENTAL SILENCIADO QUE MUESTRA QUE ESPAÑA ES UNA DICTADURA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Jul 2017)

Opiniones a tomar en cuenta...Que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno.

En este vídeo 

ÐÐµÐ´ÐµÑ‚ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ Ñ Ð’Ð»Ð°Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼ ÐŸÑƒÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼. ÐŸÑ€ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½ÑÐ»ÑÑ†Ð¸Ñ - YouTube

<iframe width="570" height="320" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZnhkkbBn00w?ecver=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://rg.ru/2017/07/21/putin-provel-nedetskij-razgovor-s-molodezhiu-o-zhizni-liubvi-i-svobode.html

de Putin hablando con escolares, a la pregunta de que opina sobre el dinero electrónico (sobre el minuto 110 - una hora 50 min)...se hace el despistado y nombra btc y otros...útiles dentro de un tiempo. Hay otras preguntas interesantes, con respuestas que no le van a la zaga.

Además https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3359305

Los primeros sorteos de la lotería se llevaron a cabo en américa antes del surgimiento de los estados unidos, pero los estadounidenses en las metrópolis se basaban en parte gracias a la autoridad de loterías: el dinero de los sorteos en los siglos XVIII–XIX se desarrollaron filadelfia, boston, nueva york y otras ciudades.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2017)

Bueno, ante todo dar las gracias por los últimos aportes, sobre todo los de opinión, pues son los que mejor bareman el sentir del foro, y por lo tanto un muestreo decentillo del sentir de una parte de la sociedad.

Por otra parte, y refiriéndome al maestro *Clapham*, no seais duros don él. El hombre viene y ha venido siempre a la sombra de este robusto árbol a aprender...como hacemos muchos otros.

Hay dos maneras aprender, una, la más común, es demostrando desconocimiento, ignorancia, y preguntando aun a pesar de hacer o parecer tonto.

La otra manera de aprender, es intentando parecer que se sabe de todo, para que otros ratifiquen tus comentarios, lo que sucede con este segúndo método, es que así cuesta más aprender, pues te saltas etapas de aprendizaje, y es como aprender a escribir antes que saber leer.

El "maestro", lanza dardos a la diana con los ojos cerrados, de vez en cuando acierta de pleno, pero otras muchas veces, clava en la pared.

Negar el valor fundamental o monetario del oro hoy en día es un poco absurdo.

Podemos quizá admitir su ineficiencia a la hora de competir con los pagos electrónicos, con trasferencias, con divisibilidad...pero negar su valor intrínseco creo que es una estupidez.

ültimamente, en este foro, y en otros que leo, se menta el colapso monetario que llegará en breve, y se buscan alternativas ante lo que se avecina...si me habeis leido, sabeis que yo soy muy reacio a la llegada de ese colapso...al menos en la forma que muchos lo esperan.

Yo espero una bajada brutal en los índices bursátiles, ya lo dije, y lo repito...también espero en un momento futuro una inflación de las materias primas, sobre todo de los combustibles fósiles más por reducción de oferta que por incremento de demanda.

Espero también un aumento de los precios de las comodities en general, los alimentos creo que se dispararán por el mismo motivo...reducción d ela oferta, y demanda constante.

¿por que espeor una reducción de la oferta?

Pues por que los balances de las empresas "esas que espero caigan en los índices", forzarán multitud de recortes, entre ellos el de mano de obra, lo que hará que se incremente el volumen de desempleados en un plazo de 5 años (desde que empiece la fiesta)

El desempleo afectará a todos los sectores, especialmente al primario y transformador, para mi cimiento de toda economía que pretenda sustentarse de modo independiente en un mundo globalizado.

Pensad por un momento lo que sucedería en USA si se reduce la oferta de grano...bajaría la oferta cárnica, y por lo tanto el precio se dispararía.

Sé que *Fernando* lleva tiempo realizando un estudio, y no sé si los tiros que el ve van por ahí, pero yo al menos así lo presiento.

¿será el oro el salvador?

No, evidentemente, no. Pero tampoco lo será tener 6 gallinas, ni una era con patatas y maíz.

Pero podría ayudar al menos a sufrir en menor medida si se plasma el escenario que deseo no ver.

De todas las crisis se sale, presiento que esta durará tiempo en el momento que se instaure...me baso en que este ciclo alcista es muy largo, y tendrá su antítesis temporal.

Estad atentos a las señales...todo empezará con una bajada brusca de las bolsas, que luego se detendrá para "engañar", pero que retrnará durante semanas al rojo.

Tomad las medidas que considereis oportunas, "comprad crucifijos, ajos, biblias, y muchos paragüas... por que podría llover mucho tiempo"

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, ante todo dar las gracias por los últimos aportes, sobre todo los de opinión, pues son los que mejor bareman el sentir del foro, y por lo tanto un muestreo decentillo del sentir de una parte de la sociedad.
> 
> Por otra parte, y refiriéndome al maestro *Clapham*, no seais duros don él. El hombre viene y ha venido siempre a la sombra de este robusto árbol a aprender...como hacemos muchos otros.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay que vigilar el petróleo.

Los declives por exceso de oferta son sencillos de analizar pero muy complejos de atinar con el timing.

Es cuestión de tiempo que veamos una explosión alcista del petróleo, que de la puntilla al ciclo absurdamente manipulado de la economía americana. Los BCs imprimirán a saco pero la primera hostia de la van a llevar con unas semanas / meses de caídas de pánico en los principales índices.

Vigilo a diario la petroleras europeas.

Por cierto, estamos en ventana de invierno del Ciclo K ::::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Jul 2017)

Estas son las 10 predicciones de Nostradamus para el 2017 | El Heraldo
Inquietantes estas predicciones.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Jul 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Estas son las 10 predicciones de Nostradamus para el 2017 | El Heraldo
> Inquietantes estas predicciones.



Nostradamus, otro como el clapham, que con el montón de chorradas que dijo, alguna tendría que acertar...


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Jul 2017)

La verdad es que tanto oro como plata no muestran signos de fortaleza
Bien la cosa para quienes tienen karlillos porque no arriesgaron, o para los que tienen plata numismática porque no han perdido gran cosa o han ganado (aunque algunas monedas de numismatico estan mas baratas que en el pico bullion) 

Pero los que compraron bullion en el pico han perdido bastante.


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Jul 2017)

Mi pequeño aporte para el hilo es recordar lo que se ha dicho aquí varias veces y es tener una "buena despensa" con productos de larga duración. Y no lo digo por que vaya haber guerras o por que llegue el mad max, solo pensar en que haya huelgas o desabastecimientos en los supermercados tampoco es algo muy loco pensar en esto.


----------



## felino66 (23 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo espero una bajada brutal en los índices bursátiles, ya lo dije, y lo repito...también espero en un momento futuro una inflación de las materias primas, sobre todo de los combustibles fósiles más por reducción de oferta que por incremento de demanda.
> 
> Espero también un aumento de los precios de las comodities en general, los alimentos creo que se dispararán por el mismo motivo...reducción d ela oferta, y demanda constante.
> 
> ...




Dejo un artículo que posteeé hace unos años donde a mi parecer se da una respuesta bastante acertada....


*Perspectivas : petróleo, agua y agricultura*

Desde hace 12 años, existen tendencias claras que me han permitido ser muy optimista sobre el precio del petróleo y los metales preciosos. 
El barril de petróleo pasó de 20 a $ 100, oro de 300 a $ 1600 la onza y la plata de $ 4 a $ 35 (promedio anual).

Hoy en día, estas tendencias siguen siendo fuertes para mí!

*La principal, la más importante, la más crucial, es el aumento de la población mundial*. También podríamos añadir que, además de 
aumentar la población mundial, ésta es más urbana, aumenta el envejecimiento de la población, aumenta la energía que se consume
para crear alimentos y dar servicios, y todo el mundo intenta la adopción de estilos de vida occidentales.










Lo que nos lleva mecánicamente a tres problemas principales :

*1° La escasez de petróleo y la energía.*

Con una población mundial que aumenta continuamente y el suministro de petróleo convencional (pico de producción) Sin aliento, 
es probable que las tensiones más importantes aparecen en los suministros en los próximos años.
Estas tensiones entre la oferta y la demanda de petróleo aumentará inevitablemente el costo marginal y el aumento de los precios 
del petróleo en el largo plazo. Fiebres en los precios del petróleo, igual que en julio del 2008, volverán en intervalos de tiempo más pequeños. 
Esto afectará de forma automática en todas las otras formas de producción de energía (gas natural, carbón, uranio, los precios de 
la electricidad, la madera, el viento, la energía geotérmica de alta, solar ...) .

*2° La falta de alimentos.*


Una población en crecimiento consume más alimentos (cambios en la dieta), lo que aumentará la demanda de materias primas
agrícolas (carne, soja, arroz, maíz, trigo, hortalizas, etc.)
Sin embargo, la disminución de las tierras cultivables (desertificación, la contaminación, la urbanización, el cambio climático) 
y el acceso limitado al agua, restringirá la oferta a nivel mundial con el aumento del costo de la energía.
El aumento del precio del petróleo también pesará sobre los costos de producción de la agricultura muy dependiente del petróleo
para su consumo de diesel, fertilizantes y pesticidas (en resumen).
La producción de biocarburantes directamente relacionado con el aumento en el costo marginal de la producción de petróleo 
competirá con la producción de alimentos

*3° La falta de agua potable*.

Con el aumento de la población, la demanda de agua seguirá creciendo y la oferta sigue siendo limitada en algunas partes del mundo.
El cambio climático, la contaminación y el aumento de la energía harán subir los precios.

Estas tendencias se alimentan mutuamente y crear un efecto acelerador sobre otros temas que pueden ser la contaminación,
el cambio climático y la seguridad. El acceso a las reservas se convierten en vital para muchos estados o empresas y aumentan
las tensiones. Estas nuevas cepas se han originado del control de estas valiosas reservas. Debido a que estas reservas serán
insuficientes para satisfacer la demanda de una población cada vez más importante.

Para mí, el núcleo del problema es la discrepancia entre el aumento de la población mundial y el estancamiento / declive en el 
suministro de petróleo convencional.

Esto es lo que llamamos una tendencia.

Nunca debe oponerse!


Dr Thomas Chaize


Perspectivas: el petróleo, la agricultura y el agua.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# olestalkyn: Muy interesante lo que nos has aportado y que da para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... En fin, "sintomático" que Putin cite "despistadamente" el dinero electrónico y el BitCoin... No me "huele" bien, pero mejor dejemos pasar el tiempo y tendremos una mejor composición de lugar. Lo que tengo claro es que Putin NO es ningún tonto a lo Rajoy y cuando le preguntan, sabe responder y encima suele conocer el tema y en este caso es lo que me "preocupa"...

# paketazo: No vas "desacertado" en cuanto a la interpretación que haces de mi estudio y que, de momento, tengo parado a la espera de lo que vaya aconteciendo a partir del 2018 y con parada final o "punto de inflexión" en el 2020...

En realidad, lo que apuntas, aunque con bastantes matizaciones, sería una de las opciones que podrían darse y que sería la menos "mala", siendo la "leche"... La otra es PEOR y desembocaría en una Guerra Mundial o algo "parecido"...

Piensa que es un estudio muy riguroso y bastante "científico": basado en la Historia y las Matemáticas... Y tiene un nivel de aciertos espectacular: me da las fechas de todos los Cracks bursátiles desde 1932 y que fue el peor año de la Bolsa americana en el Crack del 29...

Y con el tiempo ya os daré más detalles sobre ese estudio. También acertó que el período 2016-2017 daría una "falsa salida" y eso lo escribí en años anteriores como bien sabéis los más "viejos"...

# bertok: Yo NO veo que sea el "momento" para las petroleras y tampoco para comprar NADA, fuera de MPs -que NO te van...- y Volatilidad. Creo que al Petróleo le queda todavía margen de caída y BASTANTE. Evidentemente, me refiero al corto y medio plazo.

# marquen2023: Yo ya viví una huelga del transporte que duró varios días y lo caótico que fue... Los alimentos y artículos de primera necesidad desaparecieron en visto y no visto de las grandes superficies que los tenían en venta. Y para resumir: hoy en día es IMPRESCINDIBLE tener una buena Despensa + Madicinas y prioritario sobre cualquier otro "activo".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Jul 2017)

En respuesta a Clapham

Sinceramente, no creo que los metaleros (o la mayoría) crean en un retorno al patrón oro. Para mi es evidente que a partir de la revolución tecnológica, es decir la digital, las tornas han cambiado sustancialmente por no decir que hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno.

La revolución industrial fue una revolución "mecánica", no dejaba de estar en la misma línea evolutiva que el descubrimiento de la rueda.

La revolución tecnológica digital es harina de otro costal.

Por decirlo de otra manera: hasta la revolución industrial, incluida ésta, el hombre domina la máquina (no deja de ser seguir descubriendo un modelo más sofisticado de la rueda) pero con la llegada de la revolución digital, algo cambia radicalmente, la máquina, se quiera o no, empieza de alguna manera a "pensar" o, más exactamente, a suplantar la función de "pensar" que antes sólo la podían llevar a cabo los seres humanos.

Un ser humano sería incapaz de reproducir él solito, por si mismo, con su mente e inteligencia, cualquiera de los millones de algoritmos que hoy en día rigen el mundo y, menos, en tiempo real.

Luego es obvio que algo ha cambiado sustancialmente desde la máquina de vapor.

El ejemplo que citas del Ancien Régime y la Burguesía no me parece muy acertado porque, en realidad no hubo antagonismo entre unos y otros. Más bien fue que los primeros llegaron al punto de aceptar que necesitaban de los segundos para seguir perdurando y, entonces, llegaron a un acuerdo de reparto de poderes. La Burguesía seguía financiando, no al Ancien Régime, sino a los que componían el Ancien Régime, a cambio de que la Burguesía (germen de la oligarquía) accediese a la administración directa del poder político. A su vez, la Burguesía se comprometía a hacer creer que el Ancien Régime había sido decapitado sin tocar un solo pelo a los que no fueron decapitados que fueron la inmensa mayoría (por no decir que sólo se decapitó al chivo expiatorio).

Entonces, y saltando a nuestros tiempos, cabría preguntarse por qué los muy y los ultra ricos compran oro hoy en día. Bueno es que ellos lo compran todo. Ellos no necesitan dinero. En realidad, ellos no saben qué hacer con el dinero y por ello se dedican a comprar oro, Rembrandts, maíz, trigo, carbón ... cualquier cosa que ellos consideran que les puede aportar más dinero (cuando en realidad no lo necesitan, lo cual plantea un problema ético y, sobre todo, una forma de actuar repugnante para cualquier ser humano con 2 mg. de sensibilidad y, sino de sensibilidad, de cordura).

Los que necesitan dinero son los pobres (es decir todos los demás) y a estos se les cierra el grifo del dinero, a algunos para tener un techo, a otros para comer, a otros para montar su pequeño o mediano negocio, en definitivas cuentas, para vivir.

Concluyendo, estimado Clapham, creo que te equivocas cuando tildas de talibanes suicidas a los metaleros. No lo has dicho explícitamente pero bueno es lo que trasciende de tus esporádicas retahílas de comentarios como si estuvieras en un bar irlandés lanzando flechas a una diana entre Guinness y Guinness. Los metaleros pobres sólo tratan de hacer lo que ya se hacía en el antiguo Egipto: hacer acopio con lo que a uno le sobra por si las cosas pintaran mal. Los Egipcios, ellos, acumulaban grano.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bohemian (23 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # olestalkyn: Muy interesante lo que nos has aportado y que da para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... En fin, "sintomático" que Putin cite "despistadamente" el dinero electrónico y el BitCoin... No me "huele" bien, pero mejor dejemos pasar el tiempo y tendremos una mejor composición de lugar. Lo que tengo claro es que Putin NO es ningún tonto a lo Rajoy y cuando le preguntan, sabe responder y encima suele conocer el tema y en este caso es lo que me "preocupa"...
> 
> ...



Las criptomonedas y la tecnología blockchain siguen dando de qué hablar a nivel mundial y esta vez, el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, se reunió con una de las más reconocidas personalidades del ecosistema, Vitalik Buterin.

Buterin, fundador de Ethereum, coincidió con Putin en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo 2017, (SPIEF, por sus siglas en inglés) realizado en esta importante ciudad del norte del país. Tal evento se ha llevado a cabo desde 1997 y reúne a empresarios, inversionistas y demás hombres de negocios con autoridades rusas y líderes de las finanzas alrededor del mundo.

El encuentro no fue muy largo y tuvo dos lecturas: Buterin, en un post en Reddit, lo calificó como una conversación “breve” al final de una reunión de directores de compañías; mientras que la prensa del Kremlin ofreció algunos detalles más. Según la publicación oficial, Buterin matizó las potencialidades de sus avances tecnológicos para el advenimiento del futuro ruso, recibiendo a cambio el posible apoyo de Putin para ello.
El Sr. Buterin describió las oportunidades de utilizar las tecnologías que desarrolló en Rusia. El Presidente apoyó la idea de establecer vínculos con posibles socios rusos.

Putin aprovechó su participación en el SPIEF para ofrecer un balance sobre las reformas que adelanta su gobierno, haciendo referencia a temas importantes para el ecosistema como la economía digital y las discusiones que ha llevado a cabo el Banco Central en torno a los impuestos sobre las criptomonedas y la posibilidad de crear su propia moneda digital, algo que han vislumbrado otros países como China o el Reino Unido. Según Putin, el futuro de Rusia está en el desarrollo de la economía digital, aunque no ofreció mayores detalles.

Buterin también fue panelista en el SPIEF, interviniendo en dos actividades: “Blockchain – El Nacimiento de una Nueva Economía”, y “El Impacto Explosivo de la Tecnología Blockchain”. En esta última actividad compartió panel con el viceprimer ministro, Igor Shuvalov, y la vicepresidenta del Banco Central, Olga Skorobogatova.

Durante el evento, Skorobogatova confirmó que el Banco Central ruso está desarrollando su propia moneda digital, además de revelar una propuesta para considerar las criptomonedas como bienes digitales, cambiando el estatus de este instrumento financiero dentro del territorio y las finanzas rusas. Asimismo, reveló que en alianza con la Comunidad Económica Eurasiática (CEEA), los rusos trabajan en desarrollar aplicaciones de la tecnología de contabilidad distribuida a los servicios financieros.

Rusia definitivamente quiere estar a la vanguardia, y el gobierno de Putin empieza a pisar fuerte en varios de los ámbitos de aplicación de las criptomonedas y blockchain. Todo apunta a que Putin está dispuesto a apostar al desarrollo de la tecnología blockchain, una postura que posibilita un horizonte alentador de este ecosistema en el país, que hasta ahora había mostrado bastantes reticencias y dudas.

¿Es a éste artículo Fernando? Me tienes intrigado por lo de Putin, puesto que me he acojonado y me he vuelto paranoico con lo de Putin.... :XX:

Fuente : https://criptonoticias.com/sucesos/rusia-hacia-ethereum-vladimir-putin-reune-vitalik-buterin/#axzz4ng9e5ZGh


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2017)

buenos días compañeros , hace días que no posteaba nada , un saludo a todos

¿De qué tienen miedo? El tercer trimestre del 2018 ya preocupa a los banqueros - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bohemian: Yo me refería a lo aportado por el conforero olestalkyn y que tú de alguna manera me has ampliado... Lo preocupante es que Putin ve "viabilidad" a esa "moneda virtual", pero NO a las que ahora están de "moda" y más bien a que determinados Estados como Rusia creen una PROPIA... Lo que me lleva a que siguen cerrando el "círculo", aunque parezca que cada "bando" a su manera.

Todo esto me da más "alas" en mi percepción de que el Sistema está detrás del BitCoin y todas las otras monedas de "nueva" creación... En fin, igual estoy equivocado, pero si no fuera así el BitCoin y "sucedáneos" -la mayoría a extinguir...- quedarían marginados y no sé si con el tiempo fuera de la "Ley"...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # olestalkyn: Muy interesante lo que nos has aportado y que da para "pensar" y "reflexionar"... En fin, "sintomático" que Putin cite "despistadamente" el dinero electrónico y el BitCoin... No me "huele" bien, pero mejor dejemos pasar el tiempo y tendremos una mejor composición de lugar. Lo que tengo claro es que Putin NO es ningún tonto a lo Rajoy y cuando le preguntan, sabe responder y encima suele conocer el tema y en este caso es lo que me "preocupa"...
> 
> ...



Petróleo y todo lo que lo rodea: todavía NO. Pero lo tengo en seguimiento diario.


----------



## MASERI (24 Jul 2017)

Artículo sobre el oro, el dolar, el petroleo y la geopolítica. 

Un privilegio exorbitante


----------



## amador (24 Jul 2017)

Interesante.

Bolsas: La bolsa no predice la economía y seguirá subiendo. Blogs de De Vuelta


----------



## gurrumino (24 Jul 2017)

Claph, mirate ese café que te están echando algo :fiufiu:.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2017)

MASERI dijo:


> Artículo sobre el oro, el dolar, el petroleo y la geopolítica.
> 
> Un privilegio exorbitante



Sobre el valor del dolar y su posición de privilegio como moneda de reserva mundial, recomiendo leer o escuchar a Barry Eichengreen. Uno de los mejores economistas vivos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Lo unico que aferra a un metalero a su " tesoro " es la tozudez



Para tozudo tu, que no paras de pontificar en este hilo, donde no tienes nada que hacer.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes Bertok,

He escuchado uno de los vídeos de Barry Eichengreen "Why economics needs history" pero si pudieras poner un enlace a un vídeo o a un artículo que resume o expone cuál es su forma de entender la economía, te lo agradecería.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2017)

¡Vaya Clapham! iba a contestar a tu comentario tratando de establecer un amago de conversación pero veo que lo has borrado. Una pena. Volvemos a la casilla de salida. Me parece una chiquillada pero ... en fin ... que se le va a hacer.

Te contesto de acuerdo con lo que recuerdo de tu comentario borrado.

Te vuelvo a insistir: dudo mucho que la mayoría de los metaleros crean que el patrón oro vaya a restablecerse, por lo menos, en la forma en que lo era hasta 1971. Yo no lo creo. Incluso no pienso que lo vuelva a ser bajo otras formas.

Pensaba que esto te había quedado claro después de mi comentario. Por supuesto, faltas a la verdad cuando dices que en este hilo es lo que se preconiza.

En cuanto a que los muy ricos o ultra ricos compran oro, eso es de cajón, sino ¿en manos de quién está el oro? Me refiero a cantidades más que importantes. Insisto, los muy ricos y los ultra ricos compran todo lo que les parece que pueda hacerles más ricos. Para eso detentan el dinero y cortan el grifo a quienes de verdad lo necesitan, lo cual no me deja de parecer un auténtico suicidio. Un sistema no puede durar si la creación de dinero sólo alimenta a los que no lo necesitan, a menos que ese sistema tenga en mente otro programa, como pudiera ser, esclavizar a la gran masa, por supuesto, ofreciéndoles algo de pan y muchísimo circo.

En lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo es en que los muy ricos y los ultra ricos lo que quieren comprar es tiempo, la inmortalidad. No estoy de acuerdo contigo en que lo vayan a conseguir.

Es una pena que haciendo tú comentarios que dan que pensar, no te avengas a conversar. Quizás es que te consideras autosuficiente , quizás sea que lo que te interesa es "pasar el rato" (en este hilo) o quizás es que sencillamente tratas de crear polémica de tres al cuarto. Si es lo primero, desengáñate, necesitas de los demás. Si es esto último, te aseguro que ni lo has conseguido ni lo conseguirás. Si es lo segundo pues nada chaval, a disfrutar que son dos días.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas tardes Bertok,
> 
> He escuchado uno de los vídeos de Barry Eichengreen "Why economics needs history" pero si pudieras poner un enlace a un vídeo o a un artículo que resume o expone cuál es su forma de entender la economía, te lo agradecería.
> 
> Un saludo.



[youtube]w--Pv8edD6M[/youtube]

[youtube]ywSQsJ4EAp4[/youtube]

Da gusto ver a Lauren Lyster.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2017)

Gracias Bertok.
Mañana con tiempo lo escucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2017)

Hola, frisch: Respecto a "El Profeta" es sabido en éste y otros hilos que es un provocador nato... ¿Por qué lo hace? Imagino que él sabrá los motivos... porque teniendo "talento" para hacerlo bien lo hace fatal y en la "foto" queda como queda... Realmente, por este hilo NUNCA ha sido relevante y ha cosechado muy pocos de esos "Thanks" que tanto solicita, aunque vete a saber si es con "sorna". En fin, en lo personal, hace tiempo que deje de prestarle atención.

Y sobre la vuelta a un "Patrón Oro", pues la verdad es que yo NO lo veo y SÍ parece haber indicios en ese sentido por parte de los países que conforman la actual "Ruta de la Seda" y es que allí se han intensificado las compras desde hace pocos años. Sin embargo, creo que es más un movimiento "defensivo" sobre "algo" que NO están explicando... y que saben.

En cualquier caso, entiendo que la mayoría de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí NO tenemos eso en mente y, además, tampoco el Oro suficiente como para "soñar" en que nos íbamos a hacer "millonarios", pero bueno algunos pueden tener "sueños" al respecto. En fin, es algo que NO me preocupa en absoluto y hay cosas más importantes en el panorama mundial.

Y dejo esto...

El descontrol autócrata de la deuda

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Jul 2017)

Os pongo el enlace a una noticia que tiene su interés en el tema de la desaparición o no del dinero en métalico

Antonio Maria Costa jefe de la oficina de Naciones Unidas contra la droga y el crimen, afirma que 352 miles de millones de dólares fueron blanqueados salvando a un cierto número de bancos de la bancarrota. El dinero provenía del narcotráfico.

En alguna ocasión alguno de los contertulios ha comentado que el metálico difícilmente desparecería precisamente por este tipo de situaciones. Yo sigo pensando que desaparecerá y que quizás, en adelante, esas transacciones se harían en bitcoins.

En fin ... no lo sé.

el enlace al artículo original en The Guardian

Drug money saved banks in global crisis, claims UN advisor | World news | The Guardian

la traducción al francés

» L)


----------



## frisch (25 Jul 2017)

Bertok, he escuchado y visto el primero de los vídeos que me indicas de Barry Eichengreen, el vídeo en la London School of Economics.

No sé qué decirte, me parece muy ortodoxo, muy políticamente correcto. 

Resumo su conferencia en la London School of Economics de la que fue graduado, medio pago millonario, de su padre, uno de los hijos de Gadhafi y que la LSE no rechazó aunque, más tarde, como todo el mundo sabe, se la metieron tanto al padre como al hijo - cría cuervos -).

Resumen.

Dólar, Euro, Renminbi.

A Eichengreen le preocupa más la situación del euro, admite que el dólar haya quizás llegado a su fin de ciclo como moneda de referencia en los intercambios internacionales pero sigue siendo "The Money" y, el Renminbi, pues el Renminbi pues como no lo sabemos todo de él pues tampoco sabemos gran cosa de qué es lo que va a ocurrir.

Eichengreen entiende que euro equivale a Alemania. Por supuesto, no lo dice ante la audiencia London School of Economics con indignación, sino con esa distancia que se dan ciertas personas a si mismas como si hablasen en tercera persona, tan característica de los universitarios que se creen por encima del bien y del mal, que nada les toca y menos le azota.

En cualquier caso, Eichengreen entiende, y así lo dice, que en un mundo multipolar globalizado (su tesis se fundamenta sólo en ello), quizás haya llegado el momento de considerar que el dólar debe dejar de ejercer el poder predominante como moneda de pago de transacciones en favor de un triunvirato dólar, euro, renminbi.

Vamos que más de lo mismo (en mi opinión).

De lo que Eichengreen no habla (no sé cuáles son sus motivaciones profundas) es que el País sin Nombre tiene la capacidad y la voluntad militar de cargarse todo lo que haya que cargarse para evitar el descalabro del falso "In God We Trust".

La agonía será larga.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2017)

Hola, frisch: SÍ, algunos parecen "descuidar" el factor que sostiene al USD: sus Fuerzas Armadas... Ahí os dejo el último "juguetito" que han puesto en el "escaparate"...

- US Navy drone-killing laser weapon USS Ponce - CNNPolitics.com

Por cierto, el arma laser es capaz de disparar a casi la velocidad de la luz o eso "dicen"... Ya lo tienen montado en el USS Ponce, destacado en el... Golfo Pérsico.

Y es barato de Cojones, ya que cada tiro le cuesta al contribuyente menos de un Dólar... y su velocidad es alucinante dejando muy atrás a la de los misiles balísticos intercontinentales.

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí y miraré de dejar algo sobre los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2017)

Interesante... Por cierto, debajo del vídeo tenéis la transcripción del mismo.

- It

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2017)

Record de haberes norteamericanos. Los activos norteamericanos en manos chinas han
batido en mayo todos los records históricos. El Tesoro del gigante asiático disponía a finales
de ese mes de 1,1 billones de dólares en activos del gobierno de EE.UU (dólares, pagarés y
bonos), superando por primera vez a Japón. Las reservas de divisas del Imperio del Medio
crecieron en junio por quinto mes consecutivo, alcanzando 3,056 bill.$. El dato ha estado
bajo la lupa de los analistas desde la caída del renminbi del año pasado, cuando el ejecutivo
decidió obstaculizar la salida de capitales del país. Debido a la debilidad del dólar la moneda
china alcanza en la actualidad su máxima cotización de los últimos ocho meses.

Fuente: CESCE


----------



## antorob (26 Jul 2017)

*La gran crisis de 2020.*

Copio lo que he posteado en otro foro.

"Como me he cansado de ver como nos engañan, estoy escribiendo un libro que se va a titular: La gran crisis de 2020.

Esta basado en dos premisas 

1ª).La deuda mundial se ha vuelto impagable y terminara por causar un colapso.

2º).Las autoridades mundiales quieren patentar el crecimiento infinito en un mundo finito.

Esto lleva a la escasez de recursos y la ausencia de inversiones en el sector del petróleo, provocara un cuello de botella en el 2019-2020 que hara la función de espoleta en la crisis de deuda.

Es difícil incluir todos los argumentos en un foro sin cansar a la gente, por eso me he decidido por el libro.

He colgado un capitulo, el 21,resumen de la situación para ver por donde va el tema. Lo podeis ver en el blog.

Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10. 

Si alguien quiere aclaraciones podemos comentarlo".

No os dejéis engañar por el titulo del blog, el tema va por otro lado.

No pretendo vender el libro porque alguien desconocido no vende, pero a través de internet se puede avisar a la gente.La situación que nos pintan no tiene nada que ver con la situación real.

En este magnifico foro, creo que se hace una labor parecida.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bertok, he escuchado y visto el primero de los vídeos que me indicas de Barry Eichengreen, el vídeo en la London School of Economics.
> 
> No sé qué decirte, me parece muy ortodoxo, muy políticamente correcto.
> 
> ...



Esa larga agonía será la realidad de varias décadas de empobrecimiento de la sociedad europea mientras la riqueza vuela hacia el sudeste asiático.

Quién tenga deudas, no lo va a contar.

Los usanos morirán matando, quedan décadas para que eso ocurra.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2017)

Hola, bertok: NO creo que queden décadas... quizás, ni una sola por delante.

# antorob: Gracias por el aporte y me he fijado en las fechas y que coinciden con las que barajo para un mundo muy complicado: 2018-2020...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: NO creo que queden décadas... quizás, ni una sola por delante.
> 
> # antorob: Gracias por el aporte y me he fijado en las fechas y que coinciden con las que barajo para un mundo muy complicado: 2018-2020...
> 
> Saludos.



Les queda el comodín de los D.E.G del FMI y los oligarcas financieros ya son globales. Están donde está el negocio y el mundo será asiático o no será.

Europa sólo puede languidecer.


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2017)

Muchas gracias antorob.

Me he leído el capítulo y las entradas del blog (1era página), todo un lujo.


----------



## asqueado (26 Jul 2017)

Hola me pueden decir si alguno lo sabe, que ya no cobran el iva sobre la plata vendida en granalla, este mañana me lo ha dicho un amiguete que tambien es metalero, porque si eso es verdad para comprar algunos kilos mas de granalla para juntarlos a los que tengo, ahora que esta baratita 

:fiufiu:


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Jul 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola me pueden decir si alguno lo sabe, que ya no cobran el iva sobre la plata vendida en granalla, este mañana me lo ha dicho un amiguete que tambien es metalero, porque si eso es verdad para comprar algunos kilos mas de granalla para juntarlos a los que tengo, ahora que esta baratita
> 
> :fiufiu:



No exactamente, entre fabricantes, mayoristas, importadores... hay una inversión del sujeto pasivo como hasta ahora había con el oro. También es aplicable al paladio y al platino y curiosamente en el mismo decreto incluye teléfonos móviles, tabletas, consolas de videojuegos ...


----------



## asqueado (26 Jul 2017)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No exactamente, entre fabricantes, mayoristas, importadores... hay una inversión del sujeto pasivo como hasta ahora había con el oro. También es aplicable al paladio y al platino y curiosamente en el mismo decreto incluye teléfonos móviles, tabletas, consolas de videojuegos ...



Sr. andorrano, pues este no es ni fabricante, ni mayorista, ni importador, ojo que me estoy refiriendo a la PLATA, no al ORO, con el oro se que no lleva iva, cuando se compra, pero despues de manipulado lleva iva al igual que la plata.

:fiufiu:

Edito: viene a cuento porque yo recuerdo de hace muchisiiiiiiimos años, porque soy mas viejo que matusalen :XX: que existia ( ahora no se si seguira existiendo) una sociedad de metales preciosos, yo le llamaba la sociedad plateros, donde se iba a comprar granalla de plata y oro, y como no existia el iva y el venia :XX: pues ya se sabe. Despues con el tiempo ya empezaron a robarnos y unas cosas si y otras no con iva y cuando se manipulaba pues todo, por eso me ha extrañado que ahora no cobren el iva de la plata en granalla. :8:


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Jul 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Sr. andorrano, pues este no es ni fabricante, ni mayorista, ni importador, ojo que me estoy refiriendo a la PLATA, no al ORO, con el oro se que no lleva iva, cuando se compra, pero despues de manipulado lleva iva al igual que la plata.
> 
> :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: viene a cuento porque yo recuerdo de hace muchisiiiiiiimos años, porque soy mas viejo que matusalen :XX: que existia ( ahora no se si seguira existiendo) una sociedad de metales preciosos, yo le llamaba la sociedad plateros, donde se iba a comprar granalla de plata y oro, y como no existia el iva y el venia :XX: pues ya se sabe. Despues con el tiempo ya empezaron a robarnos y unas cosas si y otras no con iva y cuando se manipulaba pues todo, por eso me ha extrañado que ahora no cobren el iva de la plata en granalla. :8:




El oro de inversión (no joyas) esta exento de IVA por una directiva europea en casi todos sus formatos pero en España por ejemplo el lingote de 1 gramo NO esta exento y debe pagar sus impuestos.

Lo que pasa con la plata en granalla, barra, lamina o cualquier producto semielaborado de ésta es que desde el 2016 se puede efectuar la inversión del sujeto pasivo (siempre entre empresas) esto significa que es el comprador el que tiene que ir a pagar el IVA a hacienda. 

Esto como te decía antes también pasa ahora con el platino, el paladio y algunos productos electrónicos, es un cambio de la normativa. Antes solo se podia aplicar al oro semielaborado con la idea de abaratar el coste para el fabricante (joyero) y que no pagase el IVA hasta vender la joya.

Resumiendo, ahora con la plata, entre empresas, el IVA se paga después pero hay que acabar pagándolo igual. Otra cosa son las rutas alternativas que siempre han usado.... y que ahora con el ahorro del pago inicial se han acentuado.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2017)

He dudado en escribir esto porque el tema ya es cansino pero al mismo tiempo me parece que es un ejercicio sano porque sino acabarán haciéndonos creer, incluso a los que no creemos, que aquí no pasa nada, o nada grave.

No hay nada peor que acostumbrarse a lo que uno no debiera acostumbrarse.

Mariano Rajoy Brey es un mentiroso.

He de decir que es alguien que me repugna (no por su ideología política porque, además, en realidad, ni tan siquiera adhiere él a ella) sino porque ha llevado al templo de la mentira el mayor de los sacrificios que se puede llevar en ofrenda: el cinismo disfrazado de verdad.

Un acusado en un proceso judicial puede mentir y no se le tendrá en cuenta porque, precisamente, el procedimiento judicial tratará de establecer si el acusado es culpable o no, mienta o no. Sin embargo, un testigo no puede mentir y, Rajoy Brey pasándose por el arco del triunfo toda la legalidad que se supone nos rige, y que tan machaconamente trata de hacer ingurgitar, por ejemplo, en el tema de Cataluña (vaya por delante que no soy ni independentista ni unionista, para mi, a la larga no es sino un sálvese quien pueda), ha mentido sin ningún rubor y mucho ceceo.

Mariano Rajoy Brey, en realidad, es un pobre tipo. Bajo su aspecto de empleado con bata azul en un ultramarinos de hace cincuenta años, se esconde un pobre hombre que en vez de retirarse, opta por ser "Reina por un día" como si lo estuviera presentando Mario Cabré.* Un Don Nadie que cumple con su función de cumplir con el guión que otros le han escrito. No llega ni a actor secundario de una serie B.

Si no fuera tan grave, sería de partirse de la risa.

Pero no, no hay risa, porque Mariano Rajoy Brey en este nuestro país, es el colofón, en unos tiempos en lo que todo parece indicar que todo se va "_piano piano_" al garete, de toda una serie de bufones (el bufón era el que hacía reír al Rey) cuyo linaje (con muchos "va y vienes") comenzó en 1939.

Hasta aquí hemos llegado.

Nuestro último y presente presidente es un mentiroso.

Y lo peor, a la mayoría que vota, la que finalmente gana, escoge y (no) decide, no le importa lo más mínimo. De hecho, como en las películas de Serie B, el villano es el héroe.

No hay punto de retorno porque la masa borreguil hace tiempo que ha aceptado que "Lobo, animal de compañía".

* Reivindicando a los pioneros televisivos: Reina por un día

P.S.
En la cuenta bancaria que tenía Luís Bárcenas Gutiérrez en el Banco Dresdner Bank (off Piel del Toro) aparece (o aparecía) Rajoy Brey como garante, en realidad, en román paladino, co-titular.

El nombre de Mariano Rajoy aparece en un informe del banco suizo sobre Luis Bárcenas

Por supuesto, a Mariano Rajoy Brey nadie le ha preguntado hoy sobre esta cuenta porque la legalidad no contemplaba, entre sus preguntas, hacerle ésta.

Luego, no existe.

Gana la mentira y gana porque la legalidad la redactan los que vencen (así como la Historia).

Una pena.


----------



## asqueado (26 Jul 2017)

Sr. frich con todos mis respetos, creo que su ultimo spot, deberia de estar en el foro de politica. Comprendo lo que ha manifestado, porque somos conscientes de ello, no voy a defender a este individuo, ni a su partido, ni a ninguno del abanico parlamentario, porque son todos iguales de sinverguenzas.
Yo de politica paso, me dan asco, si ve mi nombre de usuario en este foro, me comprendera. Conmigo que no cuenten ni para B-otar. Creo que tenemos lo que nos merecemos.
un saludo
P.D. Quitare este spot dentro de poco


----------



## paco908 (26 Jul 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Sr. frich con todos mis respetos, creo que su ultimo spot, deberia de estar en el foro de politica. Comprendo lo que ha manifestado, porque somos conscientes de ello, no voy a defender a este individuo, ni a su partido, ni a ninguno del abanico parlamentario, porque son todos iguales de sinverguenzas.
> Yo de politica paso, me dan asco, si ve mi nombre de usuario en este foro, me comprendera. Conmigo que no cuenten ni para B-otar. Creo que tenemos lo que nos merecemos.
> un saludo
> P.D. Quitare este spot dentro de poco



Buenas noches. vaya por delante que estoy aprendiendo.

Bien, a mí me parece correcto que el Sr. Frich escriba aquí su comentario.
Pienso que éste es un hilo donde se reúnen personas que escriben sobre temas que interesan, donde reina la mayoría de las veces la armonía, la educación y el saber estar.
Poner éste u otro tema en otro foro no es lo mismo. Este hilo es un oasis.
Aprovecho para agradecer a todos sus comentarios.
Saludos


----------



## asqueado (26 Jul 2017)

paco908 dijo:


> Buenas noches. vaya por delante que estoy aprendiendo.
> 
> Bien, a mí me parece correcto que el Sr. Frich escriba aquí su comentario.
> Pienso que éste es un hilo donde se reúnen personas que escriben sobre temas que interesan, donde reina la mayoría de las veces la armonía, la educación y el saber estar.
> ...



Sr. paco908, discrepo con su comentario, cada uno es libre de poner lo que quiera y donde quiera, pero en este foro existe un amplio abanico de subforos donde podemos expresar nuestras dudas, preguntas, comentarios, etc. etc.
Bien, pues entonces a partir de ahora voy a poner temas de cocina, pornograficos o yo que se y ensuciare el hilo.
Ya lo he dicho en mas de una ocasion aqui, algun que otro forero entran en este hilo con fantasias o alabando las criptomonedas u otro tema, que sobre el mismo hay tropecientos hilos abiertos.
Aqui venimos a comentar, informar y aprender sobre el tema abierto, que en alguna ocasion se hable con temas internacionales o noticias que afectan a los MP, pues estupendo. Y por ultimo solo me queda decirle que la inmensa mayoria de los foreros que entran en este hilo, demuestran una exquisita educacion, saber estar y comportamiento, aun cuando en ocasiones quizas tengan ideas diferentes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Jul 2017)

Que opinais de las teorias de Jim Rickards?
Visionario o vendedor de humo?
Si tiene razon, el oro podria irse como a 10000 usd/onza antes de 2020.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# asqueado: Hola, viejo amigo. En esta ocasión, voy a discrepar contigo y me remito a mi PRIMER post en este hilo y en los anteriores: los MPs aquí constituyen "vasos comunicantes" sobre la "otra" REALIDAD y, por tanto, tocamos temas económico-financieros, socio-políticos, geopolíticos, etc., perooooo lo hacemos desde otra "óptica" y muy diferente a la que nos "venden". Precisamente, ahí reside el éxito de este hilo.

Por consiguiente, el post de frisch es perfectamente válido aquí y, es más, le felicito por el mismo. A mí me ha gustado.

asqueado, ¿por qué crees que este hilo ha desbancado a todos los demás de carácter "metalero"? Por una sencilla razón y que fue la que me impulsó a crear estos hilos: aquéllos eran muy específicos y NO favorecían para NADA la atención de aquellos que NO entienden lo que son los MPs y lo que pueden representar... Digamos que eran hilos para gente ya avezada en este "mundillo", pero aburridos para los más nuevos y eso te lo dice -y lo sabes- alguien que escribió mucho en ellos.

Que el comentario de frisch sobre ese IMPRESENTABLE que "gobierna" el país podría estar en otro lugar del foro, pues es posible, pero entiendo que cada cual es muy libre de escribir donde le apetezca, perooooo es que además aquí imperan unas formas que NO son las propias del foro y tú lo sabes. Es más, yo paso olímpicamente del mismo y me centro en este hilo y cuando quiero tratar algo más específico sobre los MPs lo hago en el Blog que tengo en Rankia...

Bueno, asqueado, te he dado mi opinión y que, posiblemente, NO sea de tu agrado, pero nos conocemos y creo que lo entenderás. Luego, amigo mío, SIEMPRE se tiene la posibilidad de NO leer aquello que nos nos interese.

Y como un ejemplo de "vaso comunicante" voy a dejar esto...

- Bitcoin: Fake Asset or Security? - The Daily Reckoning

Leyendo BIEN esta información, a mí ya NO me quedan dudas de que el Sistema está detrás de todo este "rollo"...

# bankiero: Jim Rickards lleva tiempo con esa "cantinela"... ¿Es posible? Por supuesto, pero dime tú QUÉ mundo estaríamos viviendo si se diesen esos $10.000 por Onza de Oro... Evidentemente, estaría pasando algo MUY GORDO y no precisamente "bueno"...

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (27 Jul 2017)

Cada poco tiempo, el congreso de los Estados Unidos tiene que aumentar el techo de deuda para que el gobierno pueda seguir gastando. Normalmente no suele haber problema pues todos están de acuerdo (aparte de pequeños tira y afloja), pero este año con Trump puede ser distinto. Desde marzo lleva el techo parado y el gobierno no puede emitir nueva deuda.

Hay varios trucos para conseguir dinero pero sólo le van a durar unos meses. A raíz de eso, hay que leer con atención este artículo sobre cómo podría el gobierno conseguir dinero cambiando el precio oficial del oro que mantiene en el Tesoro (ahora a 42$/oz). 

The gold trick

Si lo suben a 1250$/oz conseguirían 315 mil millones de dolares para gastar (para unos meses), pero podrían subirlo al precio que quisieran, por ejemplo 10.000$/oz, con lo que tendrían dinero para un año entero sin subir impuestos, etc (en realidad más, pues sólo haría falta para lo que no llegue con impuestos). Esto sin vender un sólo lingote. 

No sé cómo afectaría esto al precio de mercado del oro, puede que no lo haga (como no lo hizo el tenerlo a 42$, pues el gobierno ya no hace cambios oro-$), pero es interesante tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2017)

Hola, xavik: Cuanto menos es interesante lo que nos aportas... Desde luego, sería una forma de obtener algo de "aire" para seguir con la "patada adelante". Ahora bien, no dejaría de ser ingeniería financiera puesto que es muy dudoso que EE.UU. tenga el Oro que "dice" tener... Es una simple cuestión de FE y no hay nada más... como bien sabes.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (27 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, xavik: Cuanto menos es interesante lo que nos aportas... Desde luego, sería una forma de obtener algo de "aire" para seguir con la "patada adelante". Ahora bien, no dejaría de ser ingeniería financiera puesto que es muy dudoso que EE.UU. tenga el Oro que "dice" tener... Es una simple cuestión de FE y no hay nada más... como bien sabes.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro, pero al no tener que vender nada de oro da igual que sea real o no. Es simplemente una manera de forzar a la FED a imprimir nuevo dinero para el gobierno. Lo importante es que esto podría causar movimientos fuertes en el precio del oro (al menos a corto plazo).


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2017)

Seguiríamos con la actual farsa: apuntes contables en el "aire"... En cualquier caso, esta impresión SALVAJE que están haciendo la FED y los principales Bancos Centrales acabará pasando una factura muy ELEVADA... De momento, ya se están cargando la Economía REAL y por ende los distintos activos financieros.

Yo no tengo tan claro, xavik, que el Oro se beneficiará mucho de esa medida, puesto que es de todos conocido de que los Bancos Centrales miran de muy "cerca" al MP... y tampoco les interesa una fuerte distorsión contable en sus activos, aunque éstos estén en el "aire".

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (27 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Seguiríamos con la actual farsa: apuntes contables en el "aire"... En cualquier caso, esta impresión SALVAJE que están haciendo la FED y los principales Bancos Centrales acabará pasando una factura muy ELEVADA... De momento, ya se están cargando la Economía REAL y por ende los distintos activos financieros.
> 
> Yo no tengo tan claro, xavik, que el Oro se beneficiará mucho de esa medida, puesto que es de todos conocido de que los Bancos Centrales miran de muy "cerca" al MP... y tampoco les interesa una fuerte distorsión contable en sus activos, aunque éstos estén en el "aire".
> 
> Saludos.



¿Fernando a quién se debe esa subida tan repentina del oro? ¿No crees que existe esa mano invisible que actua en favor o en contra de determinados productos? :XX:

Todos sabemos que las políticas aplicadas por los bancos centrales de distintos organismos hacen que se tambalee los MPs. ¿Por qué existe tanta atracción y tanto patrimono por parte de los bancos en versión MP? ¿Es que acaso han visto alguna previsión de que algo puede salir mal? La moneda FIAT cada vez va en decadencia y ellos lo saben...


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Cada poco tiempo, el congreso de los Estados Unidos tiene que aumentar el techo de deuda para que el gobierno pueda seguir gastando. Normalmente no suele haber problema pues todos están de acuerdo (aparte de pequeños tira y afloja), pero este año con Trump puede ser distinto. Desde marzo lleva el techo parado y el gobierno no puede emitir nueva deuda.
> 
> Hay varios trucos para conseguir dinero pero sólo le van a durar unos meses. A raíz de eso, hay que leer con atención este artículo sobre cómo podría el gobierno conseguir dinero cambiando el precio oficial del oro que mantiene en el Tesoro (ahora a 42$/oz).
> 
> ...



El estado americano no tiene ningún problema para financiarse mientras tengan la moneda de referencia mundial y el resto de países la necesidad de usar dólares.

Son la banca mundial.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: La subida "repentina" del Oro se debe al mensaje "críptico" transmitido por la FED en el día de ayer, también puede ser por la caída del USD o por ambas razones, vete a saber... De todas formas, conviene recordar que el período Agosto/Septiembre tiene una pauta estacional muy positiva para el Oro y sobre esto escribí recientemente en Rankia.

Bueno, las "manos invisibles" o "manos fuertes" actúan impunemente en todo tipo de activos y no sólo en los MPs. Esto es más viejo que las judías con chorizo...

Es lógico que todo el mundo quiera tener Oro, incluidos los Bancos Centrales, puesto que NO existe un mejor activo financiero: Tier 1 y riesgo cero... SIEMPRE valdrá algo y eso es algo que NO se puede aplicar a la mayor parte de los productos financieros.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (27 Jul 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El estado americano no tiene ningún problema para financiarse mientras tengan la moneda de referencia mundial y el resto de países la necesidad de usar dólares.
> 
> Son la banca mundial.



Eso lo que consigue es que como país puedan tener déficits comerciales sin que su moneda se devalue, pero lo que es en sí el gobierno federal americano necesita de impuestos y/o deuda para pagar salarios y demás. Si no pueden conseguir deuda (gratis como tú dices pero bloqueada por el techo de deuda), tendrán que subir impuestos rápido o dejar de pagar nóminas.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Eso lo que consigue es que como país puedan tener déficits comerciales sin que su moneda se devalue, pero lo que es en sí el gobierno federal americano necesita de impuestos y/o deuda para pagar salarios y demás. Si no pueden conseguir deuda (gratis como tú dices pero bloqueada por el techo de deuda), tendrán que subir impuestos rápido o dejar de pagar nóminas.



Les sobra hasta para pagar cualquier actividad que consideren estratégica como sea el shale, la economía digital, ...

Son los amos de la baraja, más que demostrado.


----------



## antorob (27 Jul 2017)

Buenos días.

Se que la opinión mayoritaria por el foro es bajista para el precio del petróleo.Entiendo esta postura para el largo plazo, pero ¿por que a corto plazo(dos o tres años)?.

No se si la opinión ha sido formada a través de estudios propios o bien se refleja en el sentir mayoritario expresado por los medios de comunicación.Las "noticias" que leemos todos los días hablan de sobreabundancia, del shale oil como un competidor del mismo tamaño de la OPEP, aun cuando sea 10 veces inferior en producción.A veces creemos que el precio es una justa medida.

Yo soy escéptico por naturaleza y no creo casi nada de lo que nos cuentan.

Algunas certezas.Desde 2014 ha habido un paron inversor gigantesco.Las empresa de petróleo no dejan de perder dinero mientras aumentan notablemente sus deudas.Existe una tasa de decline en los pozos de petróleo de forma que si no reponemos la cantidad de barriles que decaen con nueva producción, la oferta de petróleo caería rápidamente.El shale oil tiene una tasa de decline del 80% en dos años.La inversión es continua.

No creo en las cifras de consumo.Ni en los inventarios que llevan siempre unas sospechosas cifras de ajustes.Ni en la producción (países como Venezuela mienten casi siempre y los países árabes ajustan su producción al consumo de verano)

Pero no solo en el mundo del petróleo.

No creo en las cifras del PIB.Los departamentos de economía invariablemente sobrevaloran el calculo para dar sensación de mayor riqueza y menos deuda.Si hace falta incluimos la droga y la prostitución.

No creo en la inflación estadística.En Gran Bretaña nos acaban de decir que 2.500 productos cuestan lo mismo pero la cantidad que ofrecen se va reduciendo cada vez mas.Inflacion encubierta.Tambien hay manejo estadístico.

No creo en las deudas.En España, por ejemplo, la cifra oficial es del 100% PIB por el calculo de protocolo de déficit excesivo.Una cifra que no contiene todos los pasivos pero es homologable con los países de la Unión Europea.El Banco de España reconoce que los pasivos totales son el 140% PIB, pero esta cifra nunca sale a la palestra.

No creo en los tipos de interés.El bono a 10 años renta un 1,5% cuando nuestra deudaesta en máximos históricos.Si no existiese el BCE, estaríamos pagando mas del 10%, si nos prestaban.

No creo en la bolsas, cuando el Banco de Suiza reconoce una cartera de valores con multitud de Amazon, Apple, Facebook, Alphabet, etc.

Y por supuesto no creo en la cotización del oro y plata, como todo el mundo sabe por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (27 Jul 2017)

Brillantes reflexiones


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2017)

Hola, antorob: De entrada, agradecerte nuevamente tu participación y ahora voy a matizar algunas de las cosas que nos comentas:

- En este hilo, tanto yo como paketazo, nos hemos pronunciado abiertamente sobre que el Petróleo es BAJISTA y de eso ya hace tiempo, incluso lo mantuvimos cuando se alcanzaron los últimos máximos en su cotización y ahora estamos donde estamos... ¿No?

- En el mismo sentido se pronunció un conforero asiduo de este hilo, JohnGalt, y que es sabido que se gana las alubias en la industria de esa materia prima y en uno de los países que lo producen, allá por el Golfo Pérsico.

- A corto y medio plazo, yo sigo viéndolo bajista, pero porque hay una gran cantidad de Petróleo que está almacenado en buques cisterna y eso ya indica algo, ¿No? Es más, hace muy pocos días que una pareja de familia lejana me comentó que frente a las costas de Singapur había una cantidad exagerada de petroleros en "stand bye"...

- Hay una empresa que se dedica a publicar datos sobre esto que te estoy comentando. Se trata de Kpler y en un informe reciente comentó que el pasado mes de Junio habían 111,9 millones de barriles en buques cisterna. También dijo que los mayores volúmenes de Petróleo almacenado se encuentran en el Mar del Norte, Singapur e Irán...

- ¿Por qué sigo manteniendo una posición bajista en relación al Petróleo? Sencillo: espero un agravamiento de la situación económica mundial a partir del próximo año, por tanto la oferta superaría a la demanda. Obviamente, si ando equivocado pues se debería ver reflejado en un aumento de los precios.

- En cambio, a largo plazo, SÍ que es posible que el Petróleo se vaya muy para arriba... Y es que todos los ajustes actuales efectuados en esa industria le acabarán pasando factura, aparte de que existe una situación geopolítica que es la que es y que ahora todos parecen ignorar.

Y el resto de tu post es fácil de respaldar, ya que ciertamente las cifras "oficiales" que se suelen dar son para creerlas después de haber "ayudado" a cerrar los bares...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (27 Jul 2017)

Gracias fernandojcg por contestar.

Mi punto de vista es que la gran crisis que se nos avecina vendrá precipitada por la escasez.El control de los bancos centrales es total.Sin inflación, pueden emitir todo el papel que quieran.Pueden llevar los índices al infinito y bajar los tipos a cero, tanto cuanto quieran.De hecho, lo llevan haciendo nueve años.

Pero la impresión de papelitos no puede fabricar petróleo directamente( de forma indirecta financian el shale oil).En los últimos tres años no se invierte en nuevos proyectos y no hay nuevos descubrimientos.En 2018, terminaran los proyectos que se empezaron cuando el petróleo estaba a 100$ y detrás de eso no hay nada excepto el shale oil.Por eso hablo de dos o tres años.

Los inventarios marítimos de 112 millones son ridículos porque consumimos cada año, 35.000 millones de barriles.Queda solo para el cortísimo plazo.Incluso en USA, los inventarios de las ultimas semanas de Julio, presentan caídas de 30 millones de barriles.El segundo semestre siempre es negativo para los inventarios porque se consumen 2 millones/dia mas que en el primer semestre.Es lógico que los inventarios alcancen máximo en Junio.

En cuanto a la caída de actividad, también es importante descifrar la causa.No es lo mismo un crak por escasez de petróleo que por explosión de la deuda.

Mi versión, respetando todas las demás, es un crak por subida de los precios del petróleo que origine un aumento de la inflación y una subida de tipos que reviente la burbuja de la renta fija.Segun esta versión, los bancos centrales tienen mas dificultad en controlar todos los mercados.En 2008 la crisis fue por la deuda y ya vimos como solventaron la papeleta.

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Jul 2017)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg por contestar.
> 
> Mi punto de vista es que la gran crisis que se nos avecina vendrá precipitada por la escasez.El control de los bancos centrales es total.Sin inflación, pueden emitir todo el papel que quieran.Pueden llevar los índices al infinito y bajar los tipos a cero, tanto cuanto quieran.De hecho, lo llevan haciendo nueve años.
> 
> ...



Un clásico, es lo que se dice un *Weimar* de libro.


----------



## frisch (27 Jul 2017)

Dentro de mi serie "Comentarios que deberían hacerse en su correspondiente hilo" (_es broma asqueado)_, hoy he estado recordando el episodio en el que Jesús entra en el templo de Jerusalén, se arma con un látigo que ha hecho con unas cuerdas y echa con violencia a todos los mercaderes del templo.

Son pocos los que entienden el verdadero trasfondo de este acto.

En realidad Jesús lleva a cabo una acción contra la usura que, como toda persona sensata sabe, es "il cuore", el eje central del caos que reina en el mundo actual.

Los mercaderes del templo (es decir los banqueros de la época) se habían montado un tinglado cuando menos particular.

Los judíos tenían la obligación de hacer una ofrenda al templo. Era el impuesto religioso, algo similar al IRPF y al Impuesto sobre Sociedades.

Venían con su dinerillo y compraban en el mercado pues según sus posibilidades, una ternera, un cordero y los más pobres un par de tórtolas para luego ofrecerlas al Templo y sus habitantes.

Bueno pues he aquí donde surge o mejor dicho, se enquista la tercera vía totalmente inventada de la nada y encarnada en la figura del "cambista" (el mercader del templo, el banquero, no precisamente de Dios).

En el Templo regía una sola moneda con la que se podía comprar el cordero, la ternera o las tórtolas y ésa era el medio-shekel y, agarraos a las calandras, el monopolio de esa moneda la tenían los cambistas, es decir los banqueros.

Lo lógico y justo y necesario, hubiese sido que cuando el judío venía con un shekel o con una moneda de curso legal, se le entregasen dos medios shekels por shekel. Pero no, los cambistas hacían lo que les daba la real, o la religiosa o la democrática gana.

Un expolio.

De ahí que Jesús se lía la manta a la cabeza y echa a todos esos usureros al grito de "Cueva de ladrones".

P.S 1 Por supuesto la banca no se lo perdonó y poco más tarde lo crucificaron.

P.S. 2 Cualquier parecido con la realidad actual es mera coincidencia .

La usura.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2017)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg por contestar.
> 
> Mi punto de vista es que la gran crisis que se nos avecina vendrá precipitada por la escasez.El control de los bancos centrales es total.Sin inflación, pueden emitir todo el papel que quieran.Pueden llevar los índices al infinito y bajar los tipos a cero, tanto cuanto quieran.De hecho, lo llevan haciendo nueve años.
> 
> ...



Dudo que estos criminales vayan a reconocer la inflación. Tienen muchos años de margen y llegado el momento harán una pirula y tendrán sus activos a salvo.

Considero que la capacidad de sufrimiento y miseria de la población occidental todavía tiene décadas de margen.

No veo otra opción que cada uno, a su nivel y en su zona de actuación, hacer los deberes y prepararse para una larga agonía de declive constante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Jul 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Las mejoras tecnologicas son deflacionarias.
> 
> El petroleo barato es un problema para los bancos pues perpetua la deflacion y se tiene que perpetuar la politica monetaria QE con burbuja de deuda, con acorralamiento del cash y tipos negativos.
> Todo esto beneficia a quien invierta en metales o criptos.
> ...



¿Sin estructura industrial? esa inflación puede perfectamente irse de las manos.


----------



## el juli (28 Jul 2017)

las mejoras tecnológicas siempre son deflacionarias y sin embargo la mayor parte del tiempo hay inflación.

A los poderes les interesa la inflacion por tres motivos: para ir disminuyendo la enorme deuda de los estados, para robar y para recaudar más.

La inflacion es un robo en si misma, pero además hace que se recaude más porque los impuestos están definidos nominalmente (en relacion al dinero , quiero decir), no se corrigen a la baja por la inflacion

En resumen lo de siempre.... más y más transferencia de renta desde los pobres a los ricos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Me parece que todos los que andamos por aquí tenemos asumido que "eso" de la Inflación y cómo se calcula es el equivalente al cuento de "La lechera"... ¿No?

NO existe la Inflación "oficial" que dan los distintos organismos "oficiales" y ésta es muy SUPERIOR... Existe actualmente una fuerte Inflación en la mayor parte del mundo, pero nos "dicen" que NO, que no es así, por no decirnos claramente a la cara que somos "IMBÉCILES" por tragarnos algo que es indigerible... NO lo digo por los que andamos por este hilo que al menos conocemos las Matemáticas Básicas...

Es que es de auténticos HIJOS DE PUTA decir que NO existe Inflación en los bolsillos de la ciudadanía cuando los sueldos han menguado en una DÉCADA y los precios -TODOS- han subido, por tanto los GILIPOLLAS de turno se pasan de "rosca" y algo más.

Que digan la verdad: que existe una fuerte Inflación que intentan controlar mediante "magia contable" y falseando los datos, pero porque si no amarran los tipos vamos a entrar en una fuerte espiral inflacionista que podría llevar a la temida Hiperinflación. Recuerdo que en el Imperio romano se vivió una situación muy semejante y que acabó como acabó...

Por otro lado, cuando miro a los datos "oficiales" de los EE.UU., SIEMPRE los comparo con los que ofrece John Williams en Shadow Stats. Bien, si nos ajustamos a la metodología CPI-U de antes de 1990, la Inflación REAL en los EE.UU. estaría AHORA en torno al 5%... Y si la calculamos con la metodología empleada antes de 1980 sería de alrededor del 8%... En fin, una más que notable "diferencia", perooooo claro la borregada prefiere interesarse por otras cosas en vez de mirarse lo verdaderamente importante, es decir aquellas que nos "permiten" vivir...

Saludos.


----------



## jorka (28 Jul 2017)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg por contestar.
> 
> Mi punto de vista es que la gran crisis que se nos avecina vendrá precipitada por la escasez.El control de los bancos centrales es total.Sin inflación, pueden emitir todo el papel que quieran.Pueden llevar los índices al infinito y bajar los tipos a cero, tanto cuanto quieran.De hecho, lo llevan haciendo nueve años.
> 
> ...




Es una cuestión difícil saber por donde romperá el sistema económico. Estamos entre dos extremos muy peligrosos, la salida inflaccionaria que tu señalas en tu post requeriría una subida del precio del petroleo y exigiría una actuación de los BC's en el sentido que tu señalas para atajar la inflacción. Pero existen opiniones diferentes sobre la materia como la de  Steve Ludlum  o la de Gail Tverberg que se inclinan por la opción de que los precios del petroleo seguiran bajos.

La primera opción destruye el consumo y la segunda destruye la exploración de nuevos yacimientos porque a los precios actuales del petroleo no es rentable ni la exploración ni la extracción. Estamos entre Escila y Caribdis.
Cualquiera de las dos salidas tumbará el esquema ponzi de nuestro sistema financiero y afectará muy gravemente a nuestro sistema económico. El peak oil es real y está ahí para quedarse.

Yo por mi parte hace ya bastantes años que deje los papelitos bursátiles y convertí mis ahorros en bienes tangibles, como los metales preciosos. Duermo mucho mejor, aunque lo que se nos viene encima no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Bohemian (28 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Me parece que todos los que andamos por aquí tenemos asumido que "eso" de la Inflación y cómo se calcula es el equivalente al cuento de "La lechera"... ¿No?
> 
> NO existe la Inflación "oficial" que dan los distintos organismos "oficiales" y ésta es muy SUPERIOR... Existe actualmente una fuerte Inflación en la mayor parte del mundo, pero nos "dicen" que NO, que no es así, por no decirnos claramente a la cara que somos "IMBÉCILES" por tragarnos algo que es indigerible... NO lo digo por los que andamos por este hilo que al menos conocemos las Matemáticas Básicas...
> 
> ...



La inflación existe y existirá si no paran de meternos _Quantitative easings_ por el catéter. No sé si esto va a devenir a otra burbuja, pero ésta vez financiera con menos opciones de corrección y no tan asociada a las inmobiliarias. 

La recesión de 2017 sigue estando ahí, la gente dice que no hay crisis que la crisis la hemos pasado pero no sé si saben que hay recesiones cíclicas contínuamente que pueden durar un año a todos lo que se antepongan.

Y Fernando que no te quepa duda de que no dicen inflación por miedo a que la población se vuelva paranoica y acaben por quitar el dinero FIAT del banco, pero eso no ocurriría porque los bancos son más listos que el hambre y se acogerían a un corralito. Por eso el oro y la plata van a servir en un futuro.


PD: Me suelo fijar mucho en el índice báltico seco y en los índices de materias primas para saber si hay inflación o no. Juan Ignacio Crespo dice que para 'saber por dónde va a tirar' la economía es importante preocuparse por esos índices.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Yo uso básicamente dos "indicadores": MÍ "bolsillo" y la marcha de la empresa donde presto mis servicios y que va asociada al Ciclo económico -el que sea...-. Y ambos me están diciendo lo MISMO que he escrito en mi anterior post.

Vamos a ver, Bohemian, ésta NO es una Crisis "normal" y eso se ve en la duración que está teniendo y lo lógico es que acabe en una Depresión cuando los Bancos Centrales ya NO tengan más "munición" o no sepan qué "maravillarse"...

Mientras, una lenta agonía y que cada cual se vaya apañando como pueda y, sobre todo, sepa...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (28 Jul 2017)

El gobierno está empeñado en dos cosas: conseguir votos y generar inflación.

Subida sueldo funcionarios:

Los funcionarios cobrarán a partir de hoy la subida salarial del 1% y recibirán también los atrasos | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Me parece que todos los que andamos por aquí tenemos asumido que "eso" de la Inflación y cómo se calcula es el equivalente al cuento de "La lechera"... ¿No?
> 
> NO existe la Inflación "oficial" que dan los distintos organismos "oficiales" y ésta es muy SUPERIOR... Existe actualmente una fuerte Inflación en la mayor parte del mundo, pero nos "dicen" que NO, que no es así, por no decirnos claramente a la cara que somos "IMBÉCILES" por tragarnos algo que es indigerible... NO lo digo por los que andamos por este hilo que al menos conocemos las Matemáticas Básicas...
> 
> ...



Aunque midieran bien y fueran transparentes con la inflación, no serviría de mucho ya que cada cual tiene unos hábitos y gastos asociados a unos determinados productos.

A nivel individual me parece mucho más preciso tener una identificación completa y exhaustiva de todos los gastos que incurrimos y ver cómo evoluciona el gasto familiar año tras año. Me permite marcar target de revalorización de las inversiones año a año (es más complejo pero algo parecido a eso).

Todo lo que venga del gobierno y de las élites, directamente es falso o manipulado. Piensa así y acertarás la mayor parte de las veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2017)

Son formas de verlo, Bertok, pero yo disocio totalmente mis gastos corrientes y anualizados (planifico todo el año con un +5% de desvío sobre las "previsiones") de lo que entiendo que es un "excedente" y es el que muevo para "inversiones" o cómo queramos denominar a tal apartado.

Resumiendo: el primero es BÁSICO y estoy de acuerdo contigo en que adaptable a cada cual y el segundo -hablo por mí- es absolutamente PRESCINDIBLE, vamos que NO es absolutamente necesario. Otra cosa es lo que llamamos "hacer los deberes": yo los puedo ver de una manera y tú de otra...

Y el tiempo es el que dará y quitará razones... aunque es posible que NI ESO.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Me parece que todos los que andamos por aquí tenemos asumido que "eso" de la Inflación y cómo se calcula es el equivalente al cuento de "La lechera"... ¿No?
> 
> NO existe la Inflación "oficial" que dan los distintos organismos "oficiales" y ésta es muy SUPERIOR... Existe actualmente una fuerte Inflación en la mayor parte del mundo, pero nos "dicen" que NO, que no es así, por no decirnos claramente a la cara que somos "IMBÉCILES" por tragarnos algo que es indigerible... NO lo digo por los que andamos por este hilo que al menos conocemos las Matemáticas Básicas...
> 
> ...



Cuando leemos tu comentario sobre la inflación real que padecemos, (el famoso caso toblerone, o la barra de pan de medio kilo que hoy comprobé que pesa 250 gramos y cuya miga parece las celdillas de una colmena, que si la dejases en el suelo se la llevaría volando el aire) nos damos cuenta del timo al que estamos sometidos y lo inevitable del colapso que tanto nos reprochan el no cesar de advertir, como buenos hijos de Casandra que somos los que por aquí paramos.

En tiempos de Suárez la inflación era de dos dígitos, pero todos los convenios tenían claúsulas indiciadas a la inflación prevista. Ya sé que no era bueno, pero por lo menos la gente sabía a lo que atenerse cuando dejaba su dinero en el banco a plazo fijo, no la estafaban como ahora y se quedaba tan contenta.


En aquellos tiempos en que los pisos costaban 400.000 pesetas, la hipoteca volaba blowing in the wind, los salarios subían casi a la par, nadie hacía una hora extra sin cobrar y todo el mundo llevaba bigote menos los curas. Una situación como la actual de bajada de salarios, contratos de una semana y trato vejatorio hubiera traído muertos a las calles.

Ahora los funcionarios tenemos que pedir perdón porque después de más de diez años de pérdida de poder adquisitivo nos suben un 1% para dar la impresión de que la cosa marcha. La cifra del 1% sale de que es la menor que pueden subir sin caer en la burla del 0.algo. Diez euros al mes por cada mil de salario; ya se lo cobrarán con creces en el IBI, IRPF, ETS, IVA y UVI. y la inevitable multa por sacarse un moco con la uña del meñique, que te hace el helicóptero ese que se compró hace poco Montoro y ya tiene amortizado.

A propósito de este exabrupto del que pido perdón, yo, como el apreciado conforero, también ahorro en brandy de calidad, que es lo único que parece estar en deflación. Se ha pasado de moda y ya hay muchos bares en que la camarera pizpireta de turno no sabe lo que es un Soberano, un Magno un Carlos I o un Cardenal Mendoza, antes omnipresentes. Ya el 1888 le parece el año en que nació Federico Castejón y Martínez de Arizala y el cognac de Cognac solo se encuentra en la cantina del Liceo Francés. Ni siquiera los restaurantes de renombre lo ofrecen. Gracias a esto, de vez en cuando hay ofertas muy buenas en internet a mitad de precio. Más de uno salvó la vida regalando una botella de cognac en alguna de las muchas vicisitudes del convulso siglo XX.

Lo bueno del cognac es que cuanto mayor te haces, más te gusta y si además tienes la suerte de que tu médico te lo haya prohibido todavía sientes más placer.


Aclaro: cuando hablamos de inflación deberíamos hablar de IPC, que no son lo mismo. La inflación es como el oro, hay el que hay y ni un gramo más, y el IPC es como el precio del oro, lo que le sale de los cojones al que manda.


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2017)

Gracias Kovaliov por tu comentario.

Vivimos tiempos inquietantes, raros, confusos.

Por supuesto que anteriormente en la Historia ha habido épocas así pero trataré de explicarte por qué creo que estos son exponencialmente más inquietantes, raros y confusos.

Esto que voy a decir es mi percepción del mundo. No sienta cátedra de nada y en nada. Es, por decirlo de alguna manera, lo que mis neuronas y mi experiencia de vida me permiten, con sinceridad, comentar.

La Historia se repite pero la Historia se repite a peor en intensidad. Es cíclica pero la amplitud y los picos de las ondas cada vez son mayores, hasta que uno de los picos se lo lleve todo por delante.

El mundo está dividido en tres clases. Dos son minoritarias y una es mayoritaria (numéricamente hablando). Una de las partes minoritarias es la que manda y su poder se basa en la fuerza bruta y la usura. La parte mayoritaria, que es la que sufre del poder totalitario (eso, de porque lo digo yo), tiene una peculiaridad que, en definitivas cuentas, entierra toda posibilidad de que se dé un cambio de 180º en cómo funciona la cosa esta y, esa peculiaridad es simple y llanamente que la clase mayoritaria suspira por, anhela, sueña, se pirra por poder un día (o algunos días al año) ser y vivir como aquellos que les mandan.

Queda la tercera parte, minoritaria. Siempre existió y siempre existirá (mientras dure el mundo). Es esa parte del mundo, de la sociedad, que tiene y práctica unos principios éticos y morales, un saber que esto está bien y esto está mal (por supuesto, no en temas de los que charlaba, en mi opinión, de manera vacua, Nietzsche) sino en los del día al día, en los de "¡ Oiga, estese tranquilo que yo no se la voy a meter y si me equivoco, descuide que lo reconoceré y resarciré !"

Esto no tiene que ver con ser cristiano, budista, del Partido Socialista, del Front National o del Recreativo de Huelva (todo eso no son sino pegatinas), esto tiene que ver con una forma de ser y actuar que se transmite de padres a hijos (LGTBI incluida).

P.S. Son exponecialmente más inquietantes porque la mayoría que quiere ser Reina o Rey por un día o varios, cada vez es mayor y cuando constaten que eso cada vez es menos posible, no sabrán entrar a hacer parte de la segunda minoría porque, sencillamente, nunca lo practicaron. Demasiado tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kovaliov: Efectivamente, en nuestros tiempos, es decir cuando éramos jóvenes, la situación actual NO se hubiera vivido así sin más... No hace falta decirte cómo estarían las calles... ¿No?

Y respecto a la Inflación REAL es "lógico" que los Bancos Centrales estén ACOJONADOS con ella... Simplemente, hay que imaginar lo que pasaría con los Bonos: una auténtica ¡ESCABECHINA! Y detrás vendría una auténtica hecatombe financiera. Si esto lo ve hasta el más "cegato"...

Los Bancos Centrales se han metido hasta el cuello de MIERDA y NO tienen NPI de cómo salir, así que la "patada adelante" puede continuar cierto tiempo más, perooooo es que NO veo la forma en que podrían salir sin reformar totalmente el Sistema monetario mundial y el oportuno Reset después de "eliminar" la Deuda de forma total o de manera muy sustancial... ¡Uy! que me estoy dejando llevar por Calderón de la Barca.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Hola, de nuevo... Bueno, voy a dejar un completo informe sobre el Oro y China. No es que me lo crea mucho, la verdad, pero seguramente gustará a muchos "metaleros".

- PBoC Gold Purchases: Secretive Accumulation on the International Market - Gold University - BullionStar

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Unas serias advertencias por parte de Bill Gross...

- Bond King Bill Gross Warning Central Banks Set to Blow Up the Global Economy - Regal Assets : Regal Assets

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (29 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Bueno, voy a dejar un completo informe sobre el Oro y China. No es que me lo crea mucho, la verdad, pero seguramente gustará a muchos "metaleros".
> 
> - PBoC Gold Purchases: Secretive Accumulation on the International Market - Gold University - BullionStar
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, agradezco el artículo, tiene una pintaza muy buena, pero si no te sabe mal, podrías hacer un pequeño resumen sobre ello? ¿O lo tienes por Rankia?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: El artículo es interesante por las declaraciones de Bill Gross y que es alguien muy reconocido en el mundo de la inversión. Como referencia te diré que gestionó durante mucho tiempo el mayor fondo mundial de Bonos de PIMCO y hoy gestiona, junto a su socio Mohammad El-Erian (otra "fiera" en los Bonos), un fondo de Bonos globales sin restricciones en James Henderson.

Bien, lo más fundamental del artículo es la crítica que hace Bill Gross a los aumentos de las tasas de interés que se están produciendo y que acabarán teniendo repercusión negativa, ya que conducirían a unos pagos con intereses mayores y que piensa podrían ser insostenibles, tanto en la Deuda de los consumidores, como de las empresas y los Gobiernos.

Bill Gross apoya su tesis en los enormes niveles de endeudamiento de las familias y empresas en los EE.UU. Por ejemplo, los hogares estadounidenses tienen una Deuda de $14,9 Billones de Dólares y, por su parte, las empresas privadas la tienen del orden de los $13,7 Billones de Dólares. Y ya NO entra en la que posee el Gobierno americano...

Resumiendo: Bill Gross cree que la política seguida por los Bancos Centrales, especialmente la FED, es negativa y que se cargarán la recuperación económica, aunque aquí yo ya me pregunto ¿CUÁL?

Y, para terminar, es curioso que Bill Gross se posicione defendiendo los Bienes raíces en detrimento de las inversiones más tradicionales: Bonos y Acciones... Supongo que él también ve venir lo que muchos vemos... perooooo el problema NO reside sólo en las subidas de las tasas de interés, sino en CÓMO solucionar el problema de la Deuda mundial que es IMPAGABLE se mire como se mire...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Jul 2017)

Dentro de mi serie "Comentarios que deberían hacerse en su correspondiente hilo".

¿Por qué en la sociedad española, o la francesa o la sueca, esa clase mayoritaria hace posible que una minoritaria, la que manda, siga mandando a pesar de estar inmersa en una corruptela anti-democrática, anti-ética y anti-moral?

La pregunta, en mi opinión, es muy interesante y la respuesta (si se llegara a responder) aún más.

Dicho en román paladino ¿cómo es posible que los ciudadanos sigan votando a los que más les roban?

No me cierno al caso de España porque no difiere sustancialmente al caso francés. Estos días, l'Assamblée Nationale está debatiendo, no sin rifirrafes muy subidos de tono, sobre una ley de la moralidad de los parlamentarios, vamos que en todas partes cuecen habas.

Formulo la pregunta al revés ¿cómo es posible que los partidos que acceden al poder, y que están inmersos en el fango de la corruptela, sigan obteniendo mayorías que les permiten gobernar?


Parte de la respuesta está en este vídeo.

This is our world by Steve Cutts - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un viejo artículo y en relación a lo comentado por el amigo frisch...

- Corrupción: La gente vota a los corruptos porque les da igual que lo sean mientras les ayuden. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un viejo artículo y en relación a lo comentado por el amigo frisch...
> 
> - Corrupción: La gente vota a los corruptos porque les da igual que lo sean mientras les ayuden. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
> 
> Saludos.



Hamijo, el pueblo recoge lo votado.

Es una justicia bien merecida.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2017)

Hola, bertok: ¿Qué quieres que te diga? perooooo yo formo parte del "pueblo", vamos que no soy un "extraterrestre", y NO ME LO MEREZCO, por tanto es INJUSTO conmigo y con bastantes integrantes de ese "pueblo" o más bien ¿REBAÑO?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: ¿Qué quieres que te diga? perooooo yo formo parte del "pueblo", vamos que no soy un "extraterrestre", y NO ME LO MEREZCO, por tanto es INJUSTO conmigo y con bastantes integrantes de ese "pueblo" o más bien ¿REBAÑO?
> 
> Saludos.



Justos por pecadores, disfrutando de la falsa democracia que nos pavoneamos habernos dado como país.

Los que votan el R78 son precisamente los que más dependen de el y los que sufrirán la larha agonía de la evaporación de toda expectativa de progreso.

Quien conoce el problema y donde está el enemigo, al menos tiene la oportunidad de hacer algo para ponerse a resguardo.


----------



## xavik (30 Jul 2017)

Un planteamiento hipotético:

Todos tenemos presente la confiscación forzada de oro en Estados Unidos. Obligaron a vender todo el oro al gobierno al precio de ese momento, prohibieron su posesión y luego doblaron el precio oficial del mismo. 

¿Estaríais dispuestos a tener que vender vuestro oro al gobierno, si éste os lo comprara a un precio más alto, digamos a 3000€/oz? ¿Y a 5000€/oz? ¿10000€/oz?

¿Cuál es vuestro precio para ceder la libertad de tener oro? (si lo tenéis)

Nunca me lo había planteado y creo que es triste decirlo, pero 10000€/oz solucinaría muchas cosas y está cercano a mi precio (aunque siempre se guardaría algo escondido)


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2017)

Yo si tuviera oro comprado a 1000 se lo entregaría al estado en esta proporción:

3000 Eur/oz. les cambiaría un 10-15% de mi oro
5000 Eur/oz. un 25%
10000 Eur/oz. un 50%


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: ¿Qué quieres que te diga? perooooo yo formo parte del "pueblo", vamos que no soy un "extraterrestre", y NO ME LO MEREZCO, por tanto es INJUSTO conmigo y con bastantes integrantes de ese "pueblo" o más bien ¿REBAÑO?
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, Fernando, conociéndote, tú haces parte de esa segunda minoría que lucha por ser honesto. Digo luchar porque, de verdad, es una batalla diaria con muchos de los demás y con uno mismo.

¡Hasta la victoria final!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bertok: ¿Resguardo? ¿Qué "resguardo"? Vivimos en una Sociedad que es la que ES y, aunque tomemos "medidas", SIEMPRE estaremos sujetos al "caprichismo" de quiénes la dirigen y de la BORREGADA que la acepta, resignada o no...

Evidentemente, también nosotros podemos seguir una vida "paralela", pero desde luego NADA "independiente"... En cualquier caso, bertok, entiendo lo que quieres decir, perooooo también ambos sabemos que hay lo que hay y con pocos visos de cambiar.

# xavik: Es muy complicado de responder lo que preguntas. Y ante esa eventualidad, lo primero que miraría sería cuál es la situación en todos los aspectos: económico-financiero, socio-político, geopolítico, etc. Es decir, que yo disocio totalmente conceptos tales como valor y precio, aunque está claro que todos más o menos tenemos unos "precios objetivos" que nos invitarían a "descargar" buena parte del Oro que poseemos, aunque NO totalmente en mi caso.

Afortunadamente, yo soy muy "platero", de manera que esa "medida" también podría reflejarse en una elevación sustancial en el precio de la Plata y ahí SÍ que podría efectuar una "descarga" más importante, pero claro también tendría que pensar a "cambio" de qué, ya que el dinero Fiat que recibiría debería ir hacia otros "activos" y lejos de la Economía especulativa.

# frisch: Los que pensamos como yo -o la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo- NO vamos a obtener ninguna "victoria final" tal y como ésta se conoce... Sin embargo, hay derrotas que se han considerado victorias y lo fueron para sus protagonistas. Un buen ejemplo histórico es el de Leónidas y sus 300 espartanos -más quienes les acompañaban- que sabían que NO iban a regresar y también cómo iban a acabar... perooooo hicieron lo que ellos consideraban oportuno y NECESARIO. Es una simple cuestión de MORALIDAD, que se tiene o no se tiene...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2017)

La victoria final es morir siendo honesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2017)

Si te fijas, frisch, hablamos de lo mismo...

Un abrazo.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Un planteamiento hipotético:
> 
> Todos tenemos presente la confiscación forzada de oro en Estados Unidos. Obligaron a vender todo el oro al gobierno al precio de ese momento, prohibieron su posesión y luego doblaron el precio oficial del mismo.
> 
> ...



Es una pregunta absurda, si el estado me confisca e
el oro por tres veces su precio de mercado es porque piensa hacer una devaluación mayor, si me piensa pagar cinco veces su cotización es que la situación es aún peor


----------



## xavik (30 Jul 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Es una pregunta absurda, si el estado me confisca e
> el oro por tres veces su precio de mercado es porque piensa hacer una devaluación mayor, si me piensa pagar cinco veces su cotización es que la situación es aún peor



Así es, pero al ser los primeros en recibir el nuevo dinero sigue teniéndo valor. Simplemente hay que gastarlo rápido.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2017)

Hola, FranMen: Si un día de diera esa posibilidad es que las cosas ya estarían muy debilitadas y la "cuerda" a punto de romperse... ¿Qué opciones nos quedarían? Es difícil decirlo, puesto que lo más probable es que la situación fuera global... Y aquí nos encontraríamos que tendríamos que "lidiar" con escenarios muy complejos, incluso bélicos, así que lo más normal es esperar que no pase nada -difícil- y si pasa pues pillar el "toro por los cuernos".

Yo SÍ creo que esto se les puede ir de las manos a los Bancos Centrales y la Economía mundial irse al garete... lo que nos lleva a los escenarios que he dejado traslucir. Y me temo que llegados ahí el Oro, y también la Plata, alcanzarían precios que ahora nos parecerían desorbitados, peroooooo lo mejor será que nos lleguemos a ese punto y que los MPs se valoren a su justo precio por una simple evolución que será muy difícil de impedir. Es una simple cuestión de tiempo, más largo o más corto y tampoco eso es relevante, al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Un planteamiento hipotético:
> 
> Todos tenemos presente la confiscación forzada de oro en Estados Unidos. Obligaron a vender todo el oro al gobierno al precio de ese momento, prohibieron su posesión y luego doblaron el precio oficial del mismo.
> 
> ...



Joder, qué fijación con los números...

Si lo tuviese, el precio a mi libertad de tener Gold sería sencillo de acotar: Trena.

Encima a esta panda de vividores malnacidos? Ni mi mierda en un plato. :no:

Absolutamente nada más que decir.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Un planteamiento hipotético:
> 
> Todos tenemos presente la confiscación forzada de oro en Estados Unidos. Obligaron a vender todo el oro al gobierno al precio de ese momento, prohibieron su posesión y luego doblaron el precio oficial del mismo.
> 
> ...



Si el gobierno pretendiera adquirir el oro privado a un precio pactado por el propio gobierno, os recomiendo que lo escondais dónde no se les ocurra buscarlo.

De suceder ese hipotético suceso, debemos de entender que lo paguen al precio que lo paguen, lo avalarán con deuda, y esa deuda no valdrá una mierda pinchada en un palo...por eso pretenderían adquirir el oro.

Si se diera ese suceso macroeconómico sería que el estado carecería de liquidez para avalar..o sea que 3000€/OZ sería como decir que 3000€ valen bastante menos que una onza, o que ocn una onza comprarias mucho más que con esos 3000€

Grabad en vuestras mentes esto siempre que todos sabemos ya: *El dinero no vale por que un ente estatal o supranacional lo avale...vale por que tu y millones de personas piensan que vale algo, sin hacerse demasiadas preguntas del motivo de ese valor *

Mi oro si puedo...a la "tumba" como los antiguos faraones egipcios...y en el peor de los casos, para cambiarlo por "pan y agua"

Un saludo y buena entrada de semana, gracias por aportar.


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si el gobierno pretendiera adquirir el oro privado...



Por cierto, y al hlo de tesituras como la comentada...fardando ante nuestra gente cercana, no les haríamos ningún favor.

En la medida de lo posible, habría que ahorrarles cualquier responsabilidad en estos temas. Bueno, tiene poco que traer.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2017)

Ahí os dejo esto...

- Gold: China's first-half gold output falls, consumption up

Saludos.


----------



## Mercyless (31 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si el gobierno pretendiera adquirir el oro privado a un precio pactado por el propio gobierno, os recomiendo que lo escondais dónde no se les ocurra buscarlo.
> 
> De suceder ese hipotético suceso, debemos de entender que lo paguen al precio que lo paguen, lo avalarán con deuda, y esa deuda no valdrá una mierda pinchada en un palo...por eso pretenderían adquirir el oro.
> 
> ...



El dinero fiat tiene valor porque tenemos que pagar los impuestos con el


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2017)

Hola, Mercyless: No sólo pagamos impuestos, que también nos sirve para comer y todo lo cotidiano, perooooo creo que NO has entendido a paketazo: él se refiere al valor INTRÍNSECO y que el dinero Fiat en sí NO lo tiene... sino dime, ¿por qué NO ha "sobrevivido" ninguna moneda a lo largo de la Historia?

Además, en el escenario planteado se le entiende todavía más: las cosas andarían tan "jodidas" que el Fiat estaría sujeto a múltiples vaivenes y que acabarían con una fuerte devaluación. Lo entenderás mejor si "buceas" un poco en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y que es una de las mejor estudiadas, incluso por "menda lerenda" y ya dí muestras de ello en los diferentes hilos que componen nuestro particular "espacio".

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (31 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Mercyless: No sólo pagamos impuestos, que también nos sirve para comer y todo lo cotidiano, perooooo creo que NO has entendido a paketazo: él se refiere al valor INTRÍNSECO y que el dinero Fiat en sí NO lo tiene... sino dime, ¿por qué NO ha "sobrevivido" ninguna moneda a lo largo de la Historia?
> 
> Además, en el escenario planteado se le entiende todavía más: las cosas andarían tan "jodidas" que el Fiat estaría sujeto a múltiples vaivenes y que acabarían con una fuerte devaluación. Lo entenderás mejor si "buceas" un poco en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y que es una de las mejor estudiadas, incluso por "menda lerenda" y ya dí muestras de ello en los diferentes hilos que componen nuestro particular "espacio".
> 
> Saludos.



Las monedas han sido demasiado prostituidas, según Bernstein comentaba que el producto que utilizaban, mayormente níquel o cobre era cuasi 'ilimitado' por decirlo de alguna manera, no obstante, la acuñación de monedas fue el boom en la Inglaterra del siglo de Newton(sé que comenzaron en otros lugares pero es por poner un ejemplo) y encima el material no requeria de extracciones muy limitadas como lo podría tener el oro o la plata, ésta última con un mayor indice de extracción que el oro, aunque cabe recordar que la plata por un tiempo determinado estuvo en alza porque hubo un incremento notable de minerías auríferas y dónde sacaban un porcentaje relativamente superior a la plata.

Por tanto, el dinero FIAT, són sólo número y un papel que demuestra poquísima fiabilidad con riesgos de generar ciclos económicos de burbujas indeseables porque claro, los QE hacen daño, mucho daño, sobretodo para aquellos que no pueden ser 'grandes' en el mercado y se quedan esclavos del menudeo corporatocrático general.


PD: ¿Hay algun buen samaritano por el hilo que sepa analizar datos o muestrearlos por R? Quiero analizar estadísticamente los índices de las empresas mineras y del oro-plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: ¿Sabes para qué han servido las QE realmente? Para que el dinero creado de la nada haya facilitado el crédito barato y que es el que han utilizado las grandes Corporaciones para la recompra de acciones y dar una "foto" de sus balances totalmente falseado. No se ha dedicado ese dinero para crear más productividad, por tanto más puestos de trabajo y favorecer así el consumo, básico en la Sociedad americana.

Así que el dinero creado de la nada ha servido para crear una falsa sensación de riqueza y que NO existe cuando "escarbamos" en los números REALES, es decir quitando la MIERDA utilizada para "maquillarlos"...

Ahora mismo, Bohemian, NO puedo ayudarte en lo que solicitas, aunque podrías ser más explicito al respecto en aras de encontrar a alguien que pueda hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Deuda pública: La imparable degradación tercermundista del empleo. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (31 Jul 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: ¿Sabes para qué han servido las QE realmente? Para que el dinero creado de la nada haya facilitado el crédito barato y que es el que han utilizado las grandes Corporaciones para la recompra de acciones y dar una "foto" de sus balances totalmente falseado. No se ha dedicado ese dinero para crear más productividad, por tanto más puestos de trabajo y favorecer así el consumo, básico en la Sociedad americana.
> 
> Así que el dinero creado de la nada ha servido para crear una falsa sensación de riqueza y que NO existe cuando "escarbamos" en los números REALES, es decir quitando la MIERDA utilizada para "maquillarlos"...
> 
> ...



En resumen los EE.UU han querido siempre estar en las primeras posiciones de la economía mundial. Con la creación de los 'espaldas verdes' daba a pie a esa sociedad de consumo que al final acabó expandiéndose de una manera desorbitada creando un imperio monopolístico a nivel empresarial. Ésto al fin y al cabo es como un pez que se intenta morder la cola, no acaba, hasta que dé el petardazo final. Y ahora me temo que acabará ocurriendo tarde o temprano. La gente parece estar informada de que su dinero, su dinero FIAT no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo, es decir, 10 dolares de los primeros podrías comprar miles de objetos o pertenencias, lo que tu quisieras, ahora con 10 dolares como minimo te compras una bolsa de chuches, es decir, que el dinero impreso ha perdido valor adquisitivo y los que conozco ya se van pasando a los metales preciosos(raro es).

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 17:24 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - Deuda pública: La imparable degradación tercermundista del empleo. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> Saludos.



El artículo da en el punto clave, el punto clave es el empleo público. Me temo que la alta presión fiscal para la empresas ha hecho que éstas tengan que soltar menos dinero a sus empleados debido a que pagan una alta retribuición a hacienda, con lo cuál, la gente está tan harta que se dispone a opositar, es que apenas queda otra. No hay opciones de ninguna manera, ni las habrá, con una presión del puto 46%. Es increible... Llevo un cabreo encima, porque es lógico, yo también estoy sufriendo la crisis de estos mal llamados economistas de los bancos centrales...


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2017)

Bueno, hablando de grandes corporaciones, un documental de la primera cadena de televisión pública belga que se titula "Pero ¿quién controla en realidad la Unión Europea?

El documental está en francés y entiendo que la mayor parte de los contertulios no lo entiende. Los participantes hablan en inglés pero la voz del documental es en francés.

He hecho un pequeño resumen, retomando las frases que me han resultado más interesantes.

El documental va sobre el lobbying en la Unión Europea.

Los datos son los siguientes:

En Bruselas hay alrededor de 2.500 estructuras de lobbying con alrededor de 15.000 lobbystas.

Es, después de Washington D.C., el segundo lugar del mundo donde más actividad lobbysta se ejerce.

En cuanto a las frases:

Un lobbysta dice: "Los ciudadanos europeos creen que las instituciones que legislan son la Comisión Europea, el Parlamento Europeo y el Consejo de Ministros pero, en realidad, estos legislan en base a informes que nosotros redactamos y les sugerimos que tengan en cuenta a la hora de legislar."

Un participante en el documental: "Al comienzo, la función de los lobbies era asesorar a los parlamentarios y altos funcionarios de la Unión Europea. Estos no podían ser expertos en todo, luego alguien les tenía que asesorar "técnicamente" para que pudiesen tomar sus decisiones. También es cierto que, actualmente, los lobbystas defienden los intereses de la Industria porque creemos que es la mejor manera de que la Unión Europea se desarrolle".

Mi comentario: Vaya, y entonces ¿para qué pagamos el sueldo al parlamentario?

Un lobbysta dice: "Es suficiente controlar una agenda de contactos de unas cien personas (altos funcionarios de la Unión Europea), el resto de parlamentarios y funcionarios son como electrones que giran en torno al núcleo".

Más datos:

ERT (European Round Table of Industrialists) es uno de los lobbies más influyentes. Hacen parte las principales corporaciones europeas Siemens, Lyonnaise des Eaux, Bosch, Volvo, Philips y un largo etcétera. Su fundación, en tanto que organización, remonta a los años 80.

ERT, es en realidad quien forjó el mercado único europeo. En vísperas de la reunión de Jefes de Estado europeos que tuvo lugar en 1992, ERT envió un telex a todos los jefes de Estado que iban a participar en la reunión en el que decían: "No sabemos qué es lo que van a decidir en su reunión, en cualquier caso, si no se aprueba el Mercado Único Europeo, es posible que nos veamos obligados a trasladar nuestras sedes a otros países".

En aquellos tiempos ERT representaba el 60% del poder industrial europeo. Actualmente está en torno al 70-80%.

Mi comentario: Bueno, yo no soy un conspiracionista pero tampoco soy bobo. Es obvio que la Unión Europea es una Unión de Mafias de los intereses de las grandes Corporaciones.

Dicho esto, viendo el documental y oyendo hablar a todos estos pajarracos, a mi me queda clara una cosa: ellos piensan, están convencidos, juran por su madre y ante Dios (si hiciera falta) que es lo mejor que se puede hacer, de ahí que, en mi opinión, no hay solución, a menos que la masa borreguil despierte de su letargo teléfono inteligente y empiece a apreciar, con el debido respeto, la necesidad de cocinarse, lenta y pausadamente una buena olla de garbanzos pedrosillanos aunque sea en detrimento de tener menos dinero, de poseer menos.

1Kg de garbanzo pedrosillano de primera calidad: 2,20 €

Que no corra la voz, porque podría ser que ERT fumigara la cosecha con Napalm.

Ya lo sé: como predicar en el desierto o como mear contra el viento.


Enlaces:

El documental de la Radio Televisión Belga

|REPORTAGE]]|REPORTAGE] Mais qui contrôle vraiment l'Union Européenne - BRUS$ Mais qui contrôle vraiment l'Union Européenne - BRUS$

ERT

European Round Table of Industrialists |

El organismo que denuncia el lobbying en la Unión Europea

Corporate Europe Observatory | Exposing the power of corporate lobbying in the EU


----------



## Dev-em (31 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, hablando de grandes corporaciones, un documental de la primera cadena de televisión pública belga que se titula "Pero ¿quién controla en realidad la Unión Europea?
> 
> El documental está en francés y entiendo que la mayor parte de los contertulios no lo entiende. Los participantes hablan en inglés pero la voz del documental es en francés.
> 
> ...



He encontrado una en ingles no se si sera el mismo documental :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMuUEd6w54E


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2017)

Sí, es el mismo.

Gracias Dev-em.


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Ya lo sé: como predicar en el desierto o como mear contra el viento.



Bueeeeno...y la paz que da ?


----------



## meliflua (1 Ago 2017)

Buenos días a todos.

Solo queria plasmar algo que me ronda por la cabeza, y que creo, que mas de uno se habrá planteado más de una vez.

Hay un dicho arabe que reza más o menos así, " mis abuelos viajaban en camellos, nosotros en aviones y coches, mis nietos viajarán en camellos" , no hace mucho estuve viendo un documental sobre el pico del petróleo y más o menos se planteaba una pregunta similar, un estudiante a un profesor . " Mis nietos podrán viajar en avión?" la respuesta que le dio el profesor creo que es obvia, "NO".

Al igual que conocemos por la historia las edades del hombre, la edad de piedra, la edad de hierro, la edad de bronce, .... hoy somos la edad de los hidrocarburos, y como todas las demás llegará a su fin, pero al contrario que las anteriores épocas en que una generación de alguna manera iba superando a la anterior, el fin de nuestra era supondrá, si un milagro no lo impide, un apocalipsis en todos sus sentidos.

Hasta el siglo XVIII la población mundial era de aproximadamente 300mm de personas, con la aparición del carbón esa población se triplico en pocas décadas , y desde principios del siglo XX hasta nuestros días la población mundial se ha multiplicado por 7, y al ritmo actual y gracias a los hidrocarburos, es muy probable que seamos 9000mm a mediados de siglo.

Por qué? Fundamentalmente gracias a la energía fósil barata y todo lo que ello supone en nuestro sistema de vida actual. Todo ello añadido al incremento de deuda permanente y exponencial que hemos sufrido, principalmente desde la crisis de 2007.

Seguimos empeñados en creer que podemos crecer indefinidamente en un mundo con recursos finitos, y si nos referimos a la energía, pensamos que el petróleo siempre estará ahí, lo conocemos desde que tenemos uso de razón, y vemos normal este sistema de vida. Pero hay una variable de la ecuación que no tenemos en cuenta, consumimos 100mm de barriles de petróleo al día, y si bien en los 50 y 60 por cada barril que consumimos, se encontraban otros 6, hoy se ha dado la vuelta a la tortilla, hoy por cada 6 barriles que consumimos se encuentra uno nuevo, y además el retorno que había en aquellos días era exponencial, por cada barril que gastábamos en extraer petróleo obteníamos 100, hoy en algunos casos por cada barril gastado sacamos 1,5, y en el mejor de los casos se llega a 10.

Deuda y Energía, o mas bien diría yo Energía y Deuda, sin estos parámetros nuestra vida es insostenible. Ambas están desquiciadas, la una porque al ritmo de consumo actual, en breve será un bien de lujo, la otra porque al ritmo de expansión que tiene hemos superado con creces el punto de no retorno.

Que supone esto para nosotros? PUES SUPONE QUE VAMOS DIRECTOS A LA EXTINCION, la edad de piedra o como queráis llamarlo. 

Hoy damos por sentado que vas a desayunar , comer y cenar todos los días, que puedo viajar a cualquier parte del mundo por un precio módico, que puedo viajar en coche a donde me de la gana, que tengo un sistema de salud fenomenal y un largo etc de cosas por sentadas que por desgracia, todas ellas van a desaparecer, por supuesto, no de la noche a la mañana, pero, hoy estamos al otro lado de la montaña, ya se coronó, gracias a ello hemos podido disfrutar de un gran sistema de vida, no libre de problemas, injusticias, y lo que queráis, pero un gran sistema de vida. Hoy estamos en la pendiente de bajada, que puede ser suave, o un gran precipicio, eso solo lo saben los productores de petróleo, y sus datos son ALTO SECRETO DE ESTADO.

VIAJARAN MIS NIETOS EN AVION? NO, espero morirme antes de que llegue ese holocausto, pero, si un milagro no lo remedia, si no somos capaces, de poner en liza algo que sea capaz de sustituir al petróleo en el corto plazo, entonces doy por hecho que nuestros hijos pensaran en estos tiempos como su edad dorada, y nuestros nietos, si los tenemos algún día lucharán por llevarse un bocado a la boca cada día.

La población mundial, pues, será la que pueda sostener un mundo sin petróleo, 1000mm?, 600mm?, quien lo sabe.

Nuestra era será recordada en el futuro como la EDAD DE LOS HIDROCABUROS, la edad del exceso, la edad del no mirar por las generaciones futuras, la edad del AQUI Y EL AHORA. Hemos malgastado nuestra energía, y tenemos unos gobernantes tan mediocres y cortoplacistas que son incapaces de asumir el reto de buscar una solución a este gran problema que tenemos a la vuelta de al esquina.

La vuelta a la granja es inviable, pues nuestra evolución nos ha conducido a donde estamos ahora, todo está diseñado para el uso ilimitado de energía barata, y cuando desaparezca, desapareceremos la gran mayoría de los que estemos en ese momento.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (1 Ago 2017)

En la línea de lo que comentas meliflua, un artículo de Le Monde (aunque esté en francés, hay unas infografías fácilmente entendibles que son interesantes - es un archivo pdf zipeado).

El artículo se titula: "A partir del de 2 de agosto -mañana- el planeta vive a crédito".

Se refiere a los recursos que gastamos en el año en curso. Todos los años esta fecha se adelanta. En siete meses hemos consumido los recursos que el planeta produce en un año.

Algunos datos:

Para vivir como viven los del País sin Nombre harían falta 5 planetas por año.
Para vivir como los Indios, 0,6 planeta.

Pero el dato más gracioso es que para vivir como un luxemburgués harían falta 7,7 planetas al año, y eso que es un país que sólo produce aire (con olor a gestión de fondos de todo tipo) (menos mal que son pocos).

Los siguientes en la lista son los Catarís, 7,4 planetas (ídem).

No soy muy amigo de este tipo de estadísticas y menos cuando están elaboradas para también vehicular ideologías muy concretas pero lo cierto es que el consumismo a ultranza es una trampa mortal, sobre todo para los más débiles.

Traduzco los encabezados de las infografías.

Fecha en la que el planeta ya ha consumido los recursos que genera en el transcurso del año.

Número de planetas necesarios durante un año de acuerdo con el consumo global actual

Cuántos planetas harían falta al año si viviéramos como un ...


----------



## meliflua (2 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> En la línea de lo que comentas meliflua, un artículo de Le Monde (aunque esté en francés, hay unas infografías fácilmente entendibles que son interesantes - es un archivo pdf zipeado).
> 
> El artículo se titula: "A partir del de 2 de agosto -mañana- el planeta vive a crédito".
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo frisch.

Vivimos en una trampa mortal. Y el problema es que los pocos que lo dicen en foros públicos, no tienen ni la fuerza ni el control para poner las medidas necesarias para corregirlo. La razón es muy sencilla, el coste electoral de esas medidas es totalmente impopular y abocaría a esos políticos al ostracismo.Como bien dice el artículo al que refieres, hoy nos hemos gastado todos los recursos de esté año, pero yo iría más lejos, hoy nos hemos gastado las reservas energéticas de muchas generaciones futuras, hoy hemos endeudado a nuestros descendientes por generaciones venideras, hoy NO HAY MAÑANA.
Si yo como cabeza de familia dejara en herencia a mis hijos unas deudas de 350.000€ a cada uno de ellos, creo que se acordarían de mi, y no precisamente como un buen padre.
Eso es lo que estamos haciendo.
Todo esto viene por culpa del CRECIMIENTO, estamos obsesionados con el crecimiento, que si china crece a dos dígitos, que si India también, que si Europa crece al 1,2 % etc, pues bien esto es como lo del cuento arabe que le dice el súbdito al rey, " solo quiero que me pongas en un tablero de ajedrez un grano de trigo en el primer recuadro, en el segundo dos, en el tercero cuatro, y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al cuadro 64, pues bien, en el cuadro 64 habría tal cantidad de granos que no hay producción en la tierra capaz de producirlo.

Creciendo al 1% en setenta años hemos doblado lo de hoy, y al 10% en 7 años hemos doblado lo de hoy, es viable? es obvio que no. Por una sencilla razón, solo existe una tierra, y por mucho que nos empeñemos en cerrar los ojos y no querer ver la cruda realidad, todo es finito.

Se necesitan entre 30 y 40 años para hacer una transición de tecnología, es decir, que para pasar de los hidrocarburos a lo que sea que lo vaya a sustituir, si es que es sustituirle, cosa que dudo, necesitaríamos esos años para hacerlo de una manera ordenada, y hoy ni tan siquiera hemos empezado a estudiar alternativas solidas que puedan hacer viable esa transición. 

El 98% de la energía necesaria para el transporte es a base de hidrocarburos, el 60% de la energía sin incluir el transporte, también. Pero el petróleo no es solo energía, es también químicas, productos farmacéuticos , tejidos, plásticos, neumáticos, ordenadores, en fin todo, mira a tu alrededor y todo lo que ves proviene del petróleo, o ha sido necesario petróleo para su transporte y distribución. 
Las energías renovables solo son electricidad, y no son continuas, las eólicas dependen del viento, las fotovoltaica del sol, Si hablamos de biomasa, su potencial energético es tan bajo con respecto al petróleo, que para su sustitución habría que destinar ingentes cantidades de terreno, quitando para la comida. La tencnología de las pilas de hidrogeno no son energía en sí, sino que para conseguirlo necesita aportación de energía eléctrica para separar el oxigeno del hidrógeno, y es carísimo, ademas es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, si no hay consumidores la tecnología es cara y como es cara no se desarrolla porque no se vende, y ademas no existen redes de distribución.

Si se destinara el mismo dinero que se destina actualmente para el cambio climático( 600.000 MM $ AÑO) al desarrollo de tencnologías que sustituyeran al petróleo otro gallo cantaría, ademas, según muchos expertos, como mucho nos quedan 30 años de petróleo, luego, se acabó el problema de los gases con efecto invernadero, pues no podremos quemar combustibles fósiles porque estos habrán desaparecido, y entonces QUE?

Por esto somos la generación del AQUI Y AHORA, el que venga detrás que arree.
Disfrutar de la vida, viajar, date tus caprichos pues cuando se acabe se acabó para ti y para todos.

buen dia a todos


----------



## Bohemian (2 Ago 2017)

Buenos días a todos ! Ésta noticia creo que se nos pasó en alto ayer, no sé si Fernando, Frisch,Paketazo o Xavik, etc... habéis hecho alusión a ella, pero la veo para postear por aquí, si está posteada, disculpen las molestias. 

El precio del metal precioso alcanza un máximo de casi siete semanas aprovechándose de un debilitado dólar y de la tensión en la península coreana.

El precio del oro subió casi 10 dólares desde el viernes para situarse este lunes en 1.266 dólares, su nivel más alto en casi siete semanas. El repunte se dio en el marco de crecientes tensiones en la península coreana y el descenso de la moneda estadounidense hasta rozar los mínimos del Índice Dólar (USDX) de hace más de un año.

“Un debilitado dólar estadounidense es el principal motor de la variación del precio del oro”, indicó Jeffrey Halley, analista de mercado de la compañía de divisas OANDA. “Sin embargo, la creciente agitación política en Washington… y el progreso de Corea del Norte en relación a los misiles balísticos asegurarán que la prima de incertidumbre [monto que se le paga al inversor al asumir inversiones poco fiables o inciertas] continúe apoyando el precio del oro”, agregó en declaraciones recogidas por Reuters.
PUBLICIDAD

El repunte del metal precioso se dio luego de que dos bombarderos estadounidenses sobrevolaran la península coreana tras el nuevo lanzamiento de un misil por parte de Pionyang y después de que Donald Trump expresara su descontento con el manejo de la crisis en la región por parte de China.

“Creo que [el mercado] es cauteloso sobre la situación en Corea del Norte y [en momentos como estos] los inversores tienden a adoptar una posición larga en oro [comprar el metal con la previsión de que su valor aumente en el futuro]”, comentó Yuichi Ikemizu, gerente de la sucursal de Tokio del ICBC Standard Bank. “Creo que el oro permanecerá firme esta semana”, añadió.

Fuente : ¿Por qué el precio del oro depende de Corea del Norte?


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2017)

Una puntualización sobre el documental sobre el lobbying en la UE.

Normalmente suelo mirar quienes financian las organizaciones que producen este tipo de documentales o las organizaciones que ofrecen información "fuera del establishment". Esta vez no lo hice y resulta que la organización "Corporate Europe Observatory", la que produjo el documental, se financia a través de donaciones de particulares y de algunas Fundaciones y no acepta fondos ni de la UE, ni de Gobiernos, ni de Partidos Políticos, ni, obviamente, de las Corporaciones.

Sin embargo entre la lista de las Fundaciones que son 11 y que aportan fondos se encuentra el inefable pulpo obligado animal de compañía George Soros y su Open Society.

En fin, que no hay manera de escapar. Estamos atrapados Houston y tenemos tropecientos problemas.

Yo suelo hacer una diferencia (porque sino pues tiraría la toalla y trataría de convertirme en garbanzo pedrosillano) entre la Open Society que monta sus propios garitos y que son muchos, y la Open Society que suelta unos euros aquí y allá. Me duele en el alma que, por ejemplo, los de "Corporate Europe Observatory" no renuncien a la limosna (espero que sólo sea eso) Sorosiana porque la verdad, si se quejan del lobbying en la UE, es obvio que tienen que saber que George Soros es, él mismo, in personam, una Corporación y de las grandes.

Es, cómo decirlo, es decepcionante, aburre, frustra constatar que incluso en organizaciones, personas que nos revelan los entresijos de cómo funcionan las cosas de verdad, aparezca la mano de otros que, a su vez, son unos grandes manipuladores.

En cualquier caso, el documental cuenta las cosas como son y éstas son para echarse a llorar o a gritar, según pille el momento.

Por mi parte que quede claro que no me financia nadie, ni George Soros.

______________________________

Bohemian, te agradezco que me cites pero yo no escribo sobre oro, ni metales preciosos porque no sé nada de ello. En realidad sé muy pocas cosas y de éstas, también, poco. Es más, cada vez dudo más de mis opiniones que no de mis creencias. Son dos ámbitos que nada tienen que ver. El primero tiene que ver con la palabra, el segundo con el acto. En alguna ocasión he enlazado algo sobre el tema de la evolución del precio del oro porque me ha parecido que podría interesar pero vamos, que por andar por casa en zapatillas y con batón.

Sin embargo, escribo, y pido disculpas a aquellos que consideran que mis comentarios, obviamente, nada tienen que ver con el título del hilo. Trato de no abusar de la gentileza de Fernando, que en su declaración de principios del hilo dejó la puerta abierta a tocar temas no directamente relacionados con el título del hilo pero que sí se interconectan, de alguna manera con él. Al fin y al cabo, todo está interconectado puesto que la "cosa" consiste en nacer, crecer y morir.

Sé que últimamente alguien se ha molestado por mis "fuera de temas", le pido que reconsidere su opinión, no son tan tan tan "fuera de tema" y además, Fernando, que es alguien que si algo le caracteriza es su tenacidad, estoy seguro que no dejará que me pierda por los Cerros de Úbeda (lo cual se lo agradezco).

Este hilo es un espacio especial porque sus habitantes, en definitivas cuentas, actúan como ciudadanos. No es lo habitual en otros foros y, por supuesto, tampoco en la vida real. Si a ello añadimos que algunos de los que escriben son ciudadanos que saben mucho del tema que da título al hilo y que aportan lo que saben y van descubriendo, sin otro interés que el de ejercer de ciudadanos, pues la verdad, como para darse con un canto en los dientes. Si a esto añadimos que otros de los que escriben son ciudadanos que tratan de aportar aquello que consideran que es necesario saber, pues ya vamos con que nos hemos dado dos veces con un canto en los dientes.

Este hilo es como el Café Gijón, que ya no existe, bueno sí existe pero ya no es el Café Gijón porque el concepto de Café Gijón y de tantos otros cafés en España, en Viena, en Berlín, en París o en la Plaza del Pueblo (Del Pueblo, del pueblo ciudadanos) de Quintanilla de Abajo ha sido asediado y ocupado por los teléfonos inteligentes en manos de individuos (que no ciudadanos). [Es curioso que el término anglosajón de teléfono inteligente sea Smartphone y no Intelligent Phone, Smart es un concepto que no llega ni a la suela del zapato de Intelligent, es un concepto de Marketing porque si bien Smart significa, también, inteligente, es más bien en el sentido de listo, hábil, lo que los franceses llaman "débrouillard" y en castizo llamamos espabilado o Lazarillo de Tormes, unas uvas para hoy y hambre para mañana].

Bueno, para dar continuidad al hilo, a la plaza, al café y a la tertulia, la última entrada de Josep María Novoa, en su blog "Ataque al poder".

Blackstone, la alcantarilla por donde desaparece el patrimonio del Banco Popular. | Ataque al poder


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Yo te agradezco muy sinceramente el artículo que enlazas, pero si algunos de los que solemos escribir sobre los MPs por este hilo, NO hemos dicho NADA es por algo tan simple como que llevamos casi TODO el año en un lateral muy definido: $1300 por arriba y $1200 por abajo... Mientras esto NO se rompa por algún lado... aquí NO está pasando NADA.

Y la noticias es Gilipollas de Cojones: ¿Cuanto tiempo se lleva hablando del conflicto de Corea del Norte? Lo digo porque es algo continúo desde que Trump llegó al "Poder" del Imperio y el Oro ha seguido dentro de ese lateral en que se está moviendo.

Por supuesto, que si hay un conflicto bélico entre Corea del Norte y EE.UU. se trasladaría al mundo financiero, incluido el Oro, pero lo mismo podría suceder con otro conflicto de envergadura y NO, necesariamente, bélico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: Si no ando equivocado fue en 1986 para ambas monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante...

- Inédito: Alan Greenspan reconoce la existencia de burbujas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La Eagle Oro USA tiene un facial de 50$ y la Eagle Plata un facial de 1$.
> 50:1
> ¿Alguien sabe de cuando es esa relación de cambio?



Realmente da igual de cuándo sea esa relación. La pregunta interesante es, ¿cuando pasas por la frontera qué tienes que declarar? ¿El valor facial o el valor material?


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ago 2017)

Quemado dijo:


> Realmente da igual de cuándo sea esa relación. La pregunta interesante es, ¿cuando pasas por la frontera qué tienes que declarar? ¿El valor facial o el valor material?



El valor del metal en ese momento.

Si vas con 10 onzas te pasarías del límite legal (10000 Eur), de todas formas, no creo que te libres de "ligeros problemillas" si pasas con 9 onzas, para un poli de frontera cualquiera le resultará bastante sospechoso el asunto.

Que cosas!!!

Pd.- no vale el truco de echar las monedas junto con otro montón de euros para disimular, porque los arcos de seguridad detectan diferentes materiales como metales de mayor o menor densidad, materia orgánica, etc...

El oro aparecería como algo muy negro en la pantalla de los vigilantes.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El valor del metal en ese momento.
> 
> Si vas con 10 onzas te pasarías del límite legal (10000 Eur), de todas formas, no creo que te libres de "ligeros problemillas" si pasas con 9 onzas, para un poli de frontera cualquiera le resultará bastante sospechoso el asunto.
> 
> Que cosas!!!



Límite legal SIN DECLARAR. Pasar, puedes pasar lo que quieras si es tuyo y puedes demostrarlo.

Las fronteras , para trances de este tipo , en coche... y más tranqui que el Pepi. Los perros están para otra cosa y es de las pocas medidas especiales que suelen tomar.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2017)

En fin, en ese tema mejor asesorarse bien y un foro NO es el mejor lugar para hacerlo y por "cosillas" que conozco NO es como se está comentando, perooooo igual es que tuvieron "mala suerte"...

Saludos.


----------



## Nicolas Tesla (3 Ago 2017)

meliflua dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo frisch.
> 
> Vivimos en una trampa mortal. Y el problema es que los pocos que lo dicen en foros públicos, no tienen ni la fuerza ni el control para poner las medidas necesarias para corregirlo. La razón es muy sencilla, el coste electoral de esas medidas es totalmente impopular y abocaría a esos políticos al ostracismo.Como bien dice el artículo al que refieres, hoy nos hemos gastado todos los recursos de esté año, pero yo iría más lejos, hoy nos hemos gastado las reservas energéticas de muchas generaciones futuras, hoy hemos endeudado a nuestros descendientes por generaciones venideras, hoy NO HAY MAÑANA.
> Si yo como cabeza de familia dejara en herencia a mis hijos unas deudas de 350.000€ a cada uno de ellos, creo que se acordarían de mi, y no precisamente como un buen padre.
> ...



Bueno la cuenta es muy sencilla. 

En algún momento debido a la superpoblación y dado que el ser humano no es capaz de mirarse como una raza inteligente si no como un conjunto de primates que solo quiere procrear y expandirse como un virus, esto implosionara, y caera con seguridad el 99% en guerras o por hambre.

Menos mal que no me va a pillar a mi, o si me pilla sere un viejecito, asi que mas madera!


----------



## amador (3 Ago 2017)

En este hilo se trataba este asunto de los aeropuertos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rtar-oro-aeropuertos-paises-y-venderlo-2.html

Confirman lo de que el oro se ve más oscuro que las monedas normales en los rayos X (el túnel de equipaje de mano), pero por contra dicen que no se detecta en los arcos detectores de metales de los aeropuertos (de los que pasas tú por debajo).

Esto segundo estaría bien que alguien lo confirmara o desmintiera.

Saludos






paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pd.- no vale el truco de echar las monedas junto con otro montón de euros para disimular, porque los arcos de seguridad detectan diferentes materiales como metales de mayor o menor densidad, materia orgánica, etc...
> 
> El oro aparecería como algo muy negro en la pantalla de los vigilantes.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> En este hilo se trataba este asunto de los aeropuertos.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rtar-oro-aeropuertos-paises-y-venderlo-2.html
> 
> ...



Todos los metales son detectados por los arcos detectores.

En cuanto a los Rayos X, delatarán al instante cualquier pieza de alta densidad. Mísmamente en los que tiene renfe para acceso al Ave fuí invitado a mostrar el interior de mi maleta por culpa de 3 tubitos de silver eagles que iban conmigo.

Portico deteccion metales 6 zonas electronico detector metales alarma porticos d


El detector de metales electrónico pórtico es un dispositivo de seguridad que puede detectar si las personas están llevando los brazos cruzados. El detector de metales electrónico pórtico detecta prácticamente todo tipo de metales (incluido el *oro*, la *plata*, el platino y todas las aleaciones ferrosas o de aluminio). Suena un pitido y una luz roja se enciende cada detección de metales objeto.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (3 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todos los metales son detectados por los arcos detectores.
> 
> En cuanto a los Rayos X, delatarán al instante cualquier pieza de alta densidad. Mísmamente en los que tiene renfe para acceso al Ave fuí invitado a mostrar el interior de mi maleta por culpa de 3 tubitos de silver eagles que iban conmigo...



A mí me ocurrió con Hacienda, la sede que está cerca de la calle Reina Victoria, llevando en un bolsillito de la bandolera tan solo 4 ó 5 carlillos en una bolsita.

Por tanto, si tenemos en cuenta que el oro tiene una densidad que casi dobla a la de la plata, es imposible pretender pasar 10, 9 ,8 ni 7... onzas de oro por un arco sin que la maquinita se pispe.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todos los metales son detectados por los arcos detectores.
> 
> En cuanto a los Rayos X, delatarán al instante cualquier pieza de alta densidad. Mísmamente en los que tiene renfe para acceso al Ave fuí invitado a mostrar el interior de mi maleta por culpa de 3 tubitos de silver eagles que iban conmigo.



Jugar con los límites de metal interfronterizo y meterte en un arco antimetales o un túnel de equipaje es como decirle a la parienta que te lleve a una despedida de soltero y te deje a la puerta del puticlú donde os vais a tomar "la primera copa".

Vulnerar los límites sin declarar implica para empezar, exponerse a una confiscación inmediata , a multas sonoras , incomodidades para recuperar tu propiedad - dependiendo de dónde vengas, dála por perdida y gracias - y finalmente, ponerte en el ojo del huracán de tu agencia tributaria . Si se tiene alguna duda - por supuesto , sin afán de animar a irregularidad alguna - , por ejemplo, si rascas el límite y desconoces la cotización exacta de ese día y te va mal andar dando explicaciones que quizás ni corresponden ... mejor fronteras para pasar en coche. 

La normativa europea actual te permite no declarar dinero o activos por debajo de 10.000 pavos al cruzar sus fronteras. En USA, 10.000 pavos yankis, con lo que si decalaras la diferencia en caso de llevar 10.000 euros, no problemo...pero con ésos, mejor ni apurar. Por cierto,y ésto es típico, incluye cheques bancarios, cuestión que suele generar infinidad de problemas en destino...y ojo con que vuestro bankster "de confianza" no os confisque , cual billete falso, un talón por ello, medida a la que está obligado con arreglo a la normativa antiblanqueo actual - en su defecto, te lo enviará físicamente al banco emisor en el extrajero , tiempo /mes, meses en la propia UE, fuera, ni lo flipes / y riesgos a tu costa - y que es una broma del copón de la que además no se sale sin multa, pues el talón es la propia prueba de la infracción...y ésto con un cheque de punta en blanco. Cualquier talón extranjero debe ser , cuando menos, "pagable en país de destino" y su formato, debidamente consensuado antes de cerrar una operación...o , aún siendo correcto, has podido cobrar mierda en bote, como suena...y por supuesto, declarado en la frontera.

edito : Es recurso muy útil agenciarte un folleto de Iberia al respecto / los hay en bastantes aeropuertos / ...aunque si te sale el Sherlock Holmes cabezón de turno descubriendo la pólvora, te amargará el día igualmente...y generalmente suele acabar en buscarte cualquier otra chorrada que justifique tu retención con tal de no evidenciar su ignorancia...pero por el metal no te pillarán / ojo, los activos, TODOS, se acumulan ...día de tarjetita y ni un fucking billete encima /


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2017)

Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac...

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...a-economia-global-por-primera-vez-desde-2007-

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (3 Ago 2017)

Paramés apuesta por el sector inmobiliario en España (y otras 15 acciones más)
Ya es pública la primera cartera ibérica completa de Francisco García Paramés al frente de la gestora Cobas AM. ¿Dónde ve oportunidades uno de los gestores estrella españoles

El que fuera apodado como el Warren Buffett español ha destapado ya todas sus posiciones en el mercado español (y también el portugués) al frente de su nueva gestora, Cobas Am. Entre ellas se encuentra Unicaja, salida a bolsa a la que también acudió su ex casa, Bestinver, y que se sitúa entre sus 10 principales posiciones. La entidad, en la que ha invertido en torno a 2,3 millones de euros, ya sube un 12% desde su estreno en el parqué.

“En la cartera se encuentran algunos valores novedosos para nosotros, varios de ellos centrados en el sector inmobiliario español”, apuntan desde la gestora. El equipo de Paramés se ha fijado en varias compañías del sector para iniciar posiciones: en concreto, ha visto oportunidades en Inmobiliaria del Sur, Quabit, Realia y las socimis Merlin Properties y Lar España. Juntas, estas posiciones suponen un 9,6% del fondo; en total, 3,6 millones de euros invertidos en el sector a cierre de junio. “Después de muchos años de negatividad, es agradable poder ser optimista respecto al ciclo económico e inmobiliario en España y es por ello que hemos invertido en algunas empresas que están en condiciones de aprovecharlo”, explican.

Cobas ya había desvelado algunas de sus inversiones en el mercado ibérico en su última conferencia con inversores como Telefónica, Ezentis, Vocento, Repsol o Elecnor, “una gran compañía con activos muy infravalorados”. Otras apuestas del gestor en el mercado español (aunque de menor tamaño en cuanto a inversión) son Ferrovial, Telepizza, Viscofan, Tubacex, Rovi, Euskaltel y Corporación Financiera Alba. La gestora desvela, además, que en julio tomó posiciones en una compañía que había caído un 40% en los últimos meses (sin dar nombres propios).

Por último, en Portugal, Paramés se fija en Sonae, Galp, Semapa y la operadora Nos, entre otros valores.

Puedes consultar las principales posiciones de Cobas Iberia o de cualquier otro fondo de inversión en esta píldora de Invertia y Finect.


Fuente : Paramés apuesta por el sector inmobiliario en España (y otras 15 acciones más) - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com

¿Está de broma el Sr.Paramés o es que esta teniendo demasiado en consideración el mercado inmobiliario? Con la especulación que hay insana en las ciudades de nuestro país, es obvio que jugar contra los fondos Blackstone o Blackrock es prácticamente imposible. Un pequeño inversor no puede hacer frente a esos carroñeros.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 23:19 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac...
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...a-economia-global-por-primera-vez-desde-2007-
> 
> Saludos.



A mi me resulta gracioso que el jefe de estrategia en JP Morgan diga que las acciones están relativamente baratas. No lo están, los pequeños inversores que quieran adentrarse lo van a tener jodido si quieren los resquicio del pastel de los grandes, así que hasta que no haya un mercado bajista, no será posible entrar para aquellos con un capital muy limitado, eso o contribuir al apalancamiento arduas veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: En fin, yo NO sigo a NADIE que preconice comprar activos en estos momentos. Quizás, las únicas posiciones válidas podrían ser las bajistas... Viendo cómo están las Bolsas americanas y su SOBREVALORACIÓN, dicho incluso por los "chicos" de Goldman Sachs, pues NO es difícil imaginar lo que podría suceder en el Ibex-35 y la mayor parte de las Bolsas con que los americanos corrigieran un 10%-15%... 

Y a medio y largo plazo se irán mucho más abajo... algo que pondrá en su "sitio" a muchos de los "linces" de hoy en día.

Bohemian, el artículo lo he colocado por el titular y que ya me dice mucho... De ahí que las manecillas del reloj vayan corriendo hacia un destino nada halagüeño. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold Coins and Bars See Demand Rise of 11% in H2, 2017 - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (4 Ago 2017)

Buenos dias.

Respecto a los escaner de rayos x, dudo muchisimo (de hecho no lo creo) que te detecten monedas de una onza o menos de una onza en la cartera.
He trabajado con escaners, y si, detecta la densidad, pero no es la densidad lo que se busca solo, si no la forma tambien.

Si metes un tubo lleno de onzas y se ve a traves del escaner, ves algo raro que no suele verse, por lo que lo revisaran. Ademas, un tubo metalico es sospechoso.
En cambio, si metes en la cartera monedas sueltas de oro como si fuesen euros, van a pasar desapercibidas. Otra cosa es que en ese momento, por lo que sea, esten buscando oro como si fuese droga, pero hoy en dia no.

Si pasas por el arco y pita, te van a registrar, por que se supone que al momento de pasar no llevas metal, el metal esta pasando por el escaner, y si pita, es sospechoso.

Yo si tuviese que pasar onzas de oro en un escaner, las metia en la cartera como si fuese calderilla y la dejaba en la bandeja junto al movil, llaves, etc, y por otro lado la maleta, y tan tranquilamente. No se pueden enterar.

Tened en cuenta la cantidad de gente que pasa por un aeropuerto a todas horas, vigilantes con turnos de 8 y 10 horas, que miran la pantalla y en ocasiones ya solo ven colores.


----------



## Bohemian (4 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bohemian: En fin, yo NO sigo a NADIE que preconice comprar activos en estos momentos. Quizás, las únicas posiciones válidas podrían ser las bajistas... Viendo cómo están las Bolsas americanas y su SOBREVALORACIÓN, dicho incluso por los "chicos" de Goldman Sachs, pues NO es difícil imaginar lo que podría suceder en el Ibex-35 y la mayor parte de las Bolsas con que los americanos corrigieran un 10%-15%...
> 
> Y a medio y largo plazo se irán mucho más abajo... algo que pondrá en su "sitio" a muchos de los "linces" de hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Fernando, en lo referente al artículo del espia digital sobre la situación bursátil y sus precios desorbitados... ¿Te estás remitiendo a las palabras que dijo Alan Greenspan hace un par de días? Otra recesión en la cuál nos vamos a meter por culpa de la deuda...


----------



## Quemado (4 Ago 2017)

Es interesante lo que habéis comentado de "pasar" el metal. Pero la pregunta mía iba por la contradicción a la hora de declarar y usar las monedas como dinero (incluyendo su función de unidad de medida).

Cuando pasas con un fajo de billetes de quinientos no te permiten decir "declaro que el valor real de estos papeles son 33 céntimos de euros" sino que tienes que declarar el valor facial/nominal. Cuando pasas con unas monedas de "metal denso" (las cosas que aprende uno) no puedes declarar el valor facial. Te obligan a declarar el valor real. Justo al revés.

Esas monedas no son dinero y el "valor" facial que tienen es ficticio, por lo que creo que no tiene mucho sentido preguntar la relación entre oro y plata en base a esos valores ficticios como hacía Negrofuturo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: No sólo Greenspan cree que la Deuda va a generar unos graves problemas y SÍ, es probable que nos conduzca a un amplio período de penuria. Respecto a esa "futura" Recesión que vaticina, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero entiendo que seguimos inmersos en la misma y que hasta ahora NO ha finalizado... SÍ, parece que las cosas van mejor, porque hay algo más de trabajo repartido entre muchos y la Economía financiera -esa SÍ...- van "viento en popa", pero todos sabemos -y en los EE.UU. más- que los estándares en la calidad de vida han caído en picado para la inmensa mayoría de la población.

Y esto lo estoy comentando después de conocerse un "buenísimo" dato del empleo en los EE.UU, aunque cuando entremos en el "detalle" se verá lo que se verá... Y, además, va a alimentar esa posible subida de las tasas de interés tan temida por los "inversores".

# Quemado: La pregunta de Negrofuturo creo que era para "identificar" si había una relación entre los MPs y los valores faciales de esas monedas en la época en que se crearon y, al menos, sirve para comprobar que NO fue así.

Yo creo que todos tenemos claro que las monedas de MPs valen como mínimo por su valor intrínseco, es decir por el metal precioso que contienen. Y lo del valor facial es una auténtica tomadura de pelo, aunque existen notables excepciones como pueden ser nuestros famosos Karlillos de 12 Euros. Y luego hay monedas que tienen añadido el valor numismático, pero creo que aquí ya hablamos de otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 Ago 2017)

Hoy a las 14:30 otro bajón de los MP de esos en picado que ocurren ultimamente.

Luego se recupera poco a poco hasta el siguiente bajón. Que aburrido oiga !!!

Que tengáis buen finde, sino estáis ya de vacaciones.

Salu2


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2017)

Con el dato de paro americano, dolar para arriba y los metales pueden tener un es malo.

Esta tarde salía de compras. Voy a esperar un par de días a ver por dónde tiran.


----------



## xavik (4 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hoy a las 14:30 otro bajón de los MP de esos en picado que ocurren ultimamente.
> 
> Luego se recupera poco a poco hasta el siguiente bajón. Que aburrido oiga !!!
> 
> ...



Bueno ha bajado 4€/oz, tampoco es tanto (ya los ha recuperado).

En $ sí ha bajado más pero si no vives fuera de Europa tampoco importa mucho.


----------



## Bohemian (4 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Uno como este?



¿Se sabe el volumen generado en esas horas? ¿Esos valores en caída libre no son raros? Ocurre demasiado con la plata... ¿Especulación insana?

A ver si encontramos información sobre ese pico de caída...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Ago 2017)

Muy interesante:

Acciones mineras de Oro y la Gran Depresión. ¿Se repetirá?

¿Qué sector ha sido más destruido el último año en los mercados de acciones? Bueno, mirando un poco se ve que el oro y sus tripulantes, las mineras de oro, no se han comportado muy bien.

El oro, no es que haya colapsado pero ha bajado sustancialmente. La mayoría de los inversores no lo miran con buenos ojos. Un viejo amigo me dice constantemente: está caro. Puede ser. Robert Pretcher piensa que todavía el oro ha de alcanzar los 500$ la onza. Ciertamente muchos de los que poseen oro se echarían las manos a la cabeza y lo venderían en la mayor desesperación. Pero, ¿Será buena idea venderlo? Apuesto a que si eso ocurriera muchas manos débiles lo venderían como locos, mientras algunos de los mayores peces entrarían al mercado con la fuerza de un huracán. Valiente apuesta la de Pretcher. Yo no la descarto. Ya no descarto nada.

Después están los apóstatas inflacionistas, de los que los EEUU está lleno, clamando por un precio estratosférico en el largo plazo. ¿Qué tendremos? No lo sé, pero sospecho que si el oro cae a los 500$ la onza, el Dow Jones puede bien caer a 400 puntos. ¿Pero esto es una locura no? ¿Cómo es posible? El Dow Jones se va a los 40.000 puntos. Bernanke se encargará de ello, o si no Yellen o el que sea. La impresora es garantía de ello. La sociedad da el visto bueno; simplemente votan a los que soportan el tinglado y dan visto bueno al déficit eterno, tanto allí como en Europa como en Japón; si no votarían en masa a Paul en EEUU o a Le Pen en Francia (aunque estén en las antípodas en muchos asuntos). En cierto modo tenemos lo que queremos.

Lo que sí sé es que si el Dow se va a los 40.000 puntos en los próximos años, entonces espero ver el oro a no menos de 20.000$ la onza. Bernanke: no puedes escapar a la fuerza gravitatoria de la deflación. Ni Dragui ni nadie. Están locos si así lo creen.

Volviendo al tema, si hay un sector que ha sido decimado completamente; ese es el de las mineras de oro. Dos de los principales indicadores de las mismas: el GDX y el GDXJ (etfs de las mineras grandes y el de las junior respectivamente) han caído desde máximos de hace un par de años un 65 y un 80% aproximadamente. Esto no son caídas normales. O bien están anticipando una caída extra del oro por alguna razón, o bien sus negocios no son viables, o bien la reliquia bárbara pasará por fin a la historia (gracias Meynard) y por fin el mundo podrá realizar el viejo sueño de una utopía donde todos seremos hermanos y la bolsa siempre subirá con el Bitcoin como icono del futuro. Si es así, los fanáticos del oro nos lo tendremos merecido. Habremos perdido buena parte de nuestros ahorros.

Pero, ¿Les digo una cosa? Ojalá sea así. No me importaría perder mis ahorros si el mundo alcanzara la felicidad keynesiana eterna y viviéramos en el cuerno de la abundancia para siempre, con trabajo y casa para todos. Aquí en España el tema del trabajo ya saben como está. Quizá en Sudamérica no se hagan una idea de lo que es tener un “no mercado de trabajo”, pues creo que allí hay trabajo. No ganarán mucho, pero trabajo hay.

Yo ni creo a Keynes, ni creo a Bernanke, ni a Rajoy ni a Hollande ni a Barack. Por mí que se vayan a freir espárragos. Ni tampoco creo que será el fin del oro. Más, todo lo contrario.

Ya sabemos cómo es la bolsa. Su comportamiento es irracional. ¿Cómo es posible que el SP500 haya subido un 150% desde el 2009 y esté cotizando en máximos con el país debiendo más dinero que nunca y subiendo la deuda? ¿y el DAX, qué pasará cuando buena parte de sus clientes europeos del sur colapsen uno tras otro? Y no me refiero a una pequeña caída como Grecia, sino a algo más fundamental.

Pues lo mismo ocurre con el oro y sus acciones mineras. ¿Por qué han caído tanto, a pesar de que el oro no ha caído en igual manera? No lo sé. Hay muchas opiniones al respecto. A mí, sinceramente no me importan mucho. Yo creo que la caída de esas acciones, al igual que la subida del Dow, es irracional. Que en el precio vienen ya descontadas todas las desgracias futuras del sector. Por eso creo que es un buen lugar para invertir a medio plazo. ¿Invertir ahora en DAX? No, thank you.


La gran depresión de 1929



En esos años el Dow colapsó un 90%, desde su máximo en el 29 hasta 1932. En los siguientes años, recuperó parte de esa caída pero todavía en 1935 aún cotizaba a 140, un 65% debajo de su máximo del 29. Impresionante. Esto parece el Nikkei japonés de los 90. Hubo sectores absolutamente destruidos en aquellos años, como los utilitarios que en 1936 aún cotizaban con un 90% de descuento. Ya veremos qué ocurre cuando los intereses a corto entren en el tan temido spike que la mayoría no cree que ocurra nunca.

En aquellos años, cantidades importantes de capital se movieron al sector de las mineras, que es lo mismo que decir las compañías que escarban oro. El índice de las compañías mineras subió un 500% desde 1929 hasta 1935. Eso sin contar los pagos en dividendos de esos 6 años que tuvieron un montante del 70% acumulado con respecto al precio de 1929. (Bueno, el problema aquí en España es que igual los impuestos sobre los dividendos cuando el IBEX vaya a los 1000 puntos harán que los anteriores sean una mera anécdota).

Así que parece que una buena inversión en la Gran Depresión fue vender acciones cerca de máximos, comprar mineras a la baja y luego, seis años más tarde, vender las mineras y comprar acciones a largo plazo. Haciendo spreads a largo plazo por decirlo de alguna manera: de las acciones al oro y del oro a las acciones.

Como dije antes, en el fondo espero estar equivocado y los keynesianos tengan razón. El oro habrá que usarlo para joyería, las acciones de las mineras cotizarán en el mismo valor dentro de 10 años. Habremos perdido dinero pero el mundo será mucho mejor. Pero, ¿y si son los keynesianos quienes están equivocados? Que Dios nos ayude.

Acciones mineras de Oro y la Gran Depresión. ¿Se repetirá? - Broker Para Comprar Acciones


----------



## fff (4 Ago 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo si tuviese que pasar onzas de oro en un escaner, las metia en la cartera como si fuese calderilla y la dejaba en la bandeja junto al movil, llaves, etc, y por otro lado la maleta, y tan tranquilamente. No se pueden enterar.



Se ven diferentes monedas de oro que las que usamos hoy en dia en el escaner? Alguna diferencia?
Si las ponemos en un monedero dentro de una bolsita de plastico?


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2017)

fff dijo:


> Se ven diferentes monedas de oro que las que usamos hoy en dia en el escaner? Alguna diferencia?
> Si las ponemos en un monedero dentro de una bolsita de plastico?



Pues claro, a mayor densidad más oscuro aparecerá en la pantalla del funcionario.

Cobre, Niquel, Latón no pasan de 10 grs/cm3 de densidad, el oro 19,3, prácticamente el doble.

Otra cosa es que dicho funcionario esté pensando en la novia, en el partido del barsa o en la hipoteca impagada y no se percate de las manchas negras que aparecen en su monitor, pero los rayos X delatarán a tus onzas.

Yo no me arriesgaría... Ya no existe el derecho a la propiedad tal y como promulgan las diferentes constituciones, entendiendo esto tonto sería el que diera pie a una confiscación inmediata.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Bohemian: Aún no me he mirado eso que comentas y que es algo ya habitual en los mercados de los MPs, especialmente en la Plata, aunque en el Oro también se está dando bastante en los últimos tiempos. La "pauta" SIEMPRE es la misma: abren cortos con gran volumen y escasos minutos... aunque en esta ocasión se han "recreado" más en con los tiempos. Es algo a lo que ya NO doy importancia y un día -vete a saber cuándo...- será al revés y a lo BESTIA...

# bankiero: Es muy interesante el artículo que nos aportas. Hay bastantes cosas en las que discrepo, pero en otras he encontrado bastantes "coincidencias" con las tesis que mantengo.

Mira, yo no sé adónde puede ir el Oro si iniciase otro fuerte tramo bajista, pero tampoco me preocupa viendo cómo están todos los mercados y hacia dónde parece que nos dirigimos... Sea cual sea el precio del Oro en según qué escenarios (evidentemente, MALOS...), pues su VALOR SIEMPRE será mayor que el de muchos otros activos y más si éstos están basados en el "papel" y sus "promesas"... que acabarán llevándose los "vientos". 

No deja de ser una especie de Déjà vu con Harry Dent (el favorito de "racional"...). Este "pollo" vaticinó el 11 de Mayo de 2017 que el Oro se irá a los $700 a lo largo del 2018, perooooo dijo eso mismo para el 2014, 2015, 2016... Igual algún día "acierta", pero veremos en qué mundo nos encontramos y, sobre todo, si ese precio valdrá para el FÍSICO o habrá que pagar un fuerte sobreprecio respecto al Spot.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2017)

fff dijo:


> Se ven diferentes monedas de oro que las que usamos hoy en dia en el escaner? Alguna diferencia?
> Si las ponemos en un monedero dentro de una bolsita de plastico?



Si alguno quiere experimentar, que meta unos pedacitos de plomo en la cartera con forma de moneda. En caso de que los "retengan" nos la pelará.

La densidad del plomo es bastante pareja al oro.

De todos modos, no estaría de más tener un dosier informativo sobre movimientos internacionales de metales, sobre todo para evitar mal entendidos.

límites, si han de ir acompañados de documentación, si es lo mismo oro/plata puro que aleacciones de monedas más "viejas"...

Normalmente, no debería existir problema en mover el metal, de echo cuando lo recibimos por correo via internacional, no veo que haya problemas.

Si me voy a USA a vivir, siempre me lo pueden ir enviando poco a poco por correo...en caso de que lo paren, presento "a ser posible" documentación, lo declaro, y punto.

Tenemos que entender que no somos terroristas, ni ladrones, ni escondemos nada ilegal...tenemos un bien privado y pretendemos que siga siendo privado, pues no nos fiamos de los ladrones...ladrones en el sentido amplio de la palabra.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2017)

Hola, paketazo: Yo creo que ahora mismo hay un poco de "paranoia" con este tema... Mira, he comprado Plata, y también Oro, en otros países y NO he tenido ningún problema al pasar fronteras. Evidentemente, en la mayoría de las ocasiones lo he hecho con la factura correspondiente, perooooo claro si pretendemos pasar unas determinadas cantidades elevadas, ya sean en MPs o en efectivo, lo más probable es que nos "aparten" y nos hagan preguntas. Tampoco NADA del otro mundo, vamos digo yo...

Y sobre los escáneres, pues podría contar muchas anécdotas ya que me gano las alubías en el sector de la Seguridad... No son ninguna panacea, pero hay que tenerlos. Sin embargo, NO me resisto a comentaros que hace relativamente poco tiempo que pase por dos aeropuertos internacionales con fuertes medidas de seguridad y la moneda de la "Suerte" (de unos Pesos mexicanos de Plata) que llevo en el bolsillo NO fue detectada en ninguno de ellos y eso que no lo hice a posta, simplemente que no me acordé de ella hasta que llegué a mí casa.

También hace poco pasé por el escáner de un centro oficial y no me detectaron el metal que llevaba encima, aunque conocía a los vigilantes y ya lo indiqué previamente, pero aún así se quedaron perplejos al ver que no sonaba...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La densidad del plomo es bastante pareja al oro.



Querrás decir que la densidad del plomo es bastante pareja a la *Plata*?

Plomo = 11,30 g/cm3
Plata = 10,50 g/cm3
Oro = 19,30 g/cm3 (casi el doble que plomo y plata)


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Con el dato de paro americano, dolar para arriba y los metales pueden tener un es malo.
> 
> Esta tarde salía de compras. Voy a esperar un par de días a ver por dónde tiran.



No me pude resistir y compré. Espero que también me ayude el cambio EUR/USD que bastante nos ha quitado el último mes.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Querrás decir que la densidad del plomo es bastante pareja a la *Plata*?
> 
> Plomo = 11,30 g/cm3
> Plata = 10,50 g/cm3
> Oro = 19,30 g/cm3 (casi el doble que plomo y plata)



No, estaba pensando en número atómico, y escribí densidad. 

Como bien indicas la densidad se asemeja más a la de la plata...pero para el experimento, nos sirve perfectamente.

Un saludo


----------



## amador (5 Ago 2017)

Viendo la experiencia que comenta #fernandojcg y lo que he estado mirando sobre escáneres de arco, parece que si es poco metal precioso (oro/plata/platino) el arco no lo detecta.

Los MP no son ferromagnéticos y habría que ajustar la sensibilidad el arco tan baja que saltaría continuamente por cualquier inserción de metal en la ropa (un pequeño botón o remache) y supongo que enlentecería mucho los controles de los aeropuertos y no compensa.

Parece que hay "arcos especiales para MP" que se usan en empresas de MP para controlar que los trabajadores no sisen.

Por ejemplo este modelo especial: "XVS 10mi Metal Detection System"

PTI XVS Walk Through Precious Metal Detector

Próximo vuelo me meto una onza de plata en el bolsillo a ver que pasa.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y sobre los escáneres, pues podría contar muchas anécdotas ya que me gano las alubías en el sector de la Seguridad... No son ninguna panacea, pero hay que tenerlos. Sin embargo, NO me resisto a comentaros que hace relativamente poco tiempo que pase por dos aeropuertos internacionales con fuertes medidas de seguridad y la moneda de la "Suerte" (de unos Pesos mexicanos de Plata) que llevo en el bolsillo NO fue detectada en ninguno de ellos y eso que no lo hice a posta, simplemente que no me acordé de ella hasta que llegué a mí casa.
> 
> También hace poco pasé por el escáner de un centro oficial y no me detectaron el metal que llevaba encima, aunque conocía a los vigilantes y ya lo indiqué previamente, pero aún así se quedaron perplejos al ver que no sonaba...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## xavik (5 Ago 2017)

Os dejo un gráfico con la evolución del oro en los últimos 5000 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Mí moneda de la "Suerte" es la de 25 Pesos mexicanos de 1968, con un peso de 22,5 gramos y una Ley de 0,720... Lo digo porque es una moneda circulada y NO tiene nada que ver con una de 1 Oz de Plata pura, perooooo puedes hacer la prueba...

# Negrofuturo: Yo me dedico a estudiar la Historia y sobre tu último comentario os dejo una "perla" que sintetiza perfectamente lo que intentamos transmitir los "plateros"...

- Venezuela de Justicia: Bolívar escribió: Yo prefiero PLATA en Inglaterra más que una propiedad en Venezuela (1)

Y sobre lo que solicitaba Bohemian le dejo esto...

- And They're Off!! Gold & Silver Manipulators Out in Force! - The Daily Coin

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (6 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # amador: Mí moneda de la "Suerte" es la de 25 Pesos mexicanos de 1968, con un peso de 22,5 gramos y una Ley de 0,720... Lo digo porque es una moneda circulada y NO tiene nada que ver con una de 1 Oz de Plata pura, perooooo puedes hacer la prueba...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fernando por el artículo, siempre he querido saber que hay detrás de las famosas caídas libres de precios en MP's. Dadas mis nociones en inglés quizás me esté equivocando Fernando en mis palabras, si es así corrígeme, siempre acepto las correciones. En el artículo explica que la FED o S&P dió un informe de que en EE.UU iba a destinarse 11.000 empleos(imagino que de corte público) y éste informe también contaba con la relación de que en el mercado de renta variable tenian la percepción de que la FED iba con intención de subir las tasas de interés. Vamos, pura manipulación como dicta el hombre de daily coin. 

¿Con que objetivo?


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2017)

El oro es manipulado diariamente por la FED a través delos bancos de inversión usanos.

Por eso es una inversión deprimida, válida en scenarios de outbreak.

De momento gana el Don't fight the FED


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: El artículo cuestiona el dato del Empleo que se dio en los EE.UU. el pasado Viernes. Es más, da por imposible que se crearán esos 11.000 empleos en el sector de la construcción, puesto que es uno de los más deprimidos de la Economía americana y que lleva una disminución anual del 10% en el apartado de gastos de la construcción.

Por otro lado, enfatiza que el dato del Empleo debería haber golpeado por igual a la Renta Variable y a los MPs, ya que acercaría ese posible aumento en las tasas de interés y que suele ser contrario para ambos "activos", perooooo está visto que en los EE.UU. ahora prima sólo el ver como se van consiguiendo nuevos máximos en sus índices bursátiles. En fin, ya veremos hasta dónde llegan...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (6 Ago 2017)

Hola.

Os dejo un enlace de wikipedia sobre la "Inversión en Plata".

Silver as an investment - Wikipedia

No dice nada nuevo o que no se haya comentado por este hilo, pero me ha parecido que está todo muy ordenado y bien explicado con un estilo muy académico.

Y como ya conoceréis, si queréis, podéis editar o añadir algo a esta entrada de la enciclopedia.

Salu2

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 15:34 ----------

Añado este enlace. Predicción del precio de los 3 MP según Morgan Stanley.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/254547/precious-metal-price-forecast/

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ¿Cuál es el activo primigenio de la actual burbuja de deuda?

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (7 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Os dejo un enlace de wikipedia sobre la "Inversión en Plata".
> 
> ...



Buenos días 

¿En serio que Morgan Stanley ha sacado esas predicciones? El único que comporta serias diferencias es el paladio. No sé, son estadísticas un poco estáticas, el oro no se mantendrá por los 1250, yo diría que acabará acaparando los 1400 subiendo para arriba el año que viene, todo depende de las políticas que se apliquen en EE.UU y la depreciación del dinero FIAT. Ron Paul dijo que acabaría subiendo a 1800, un número demasiado elevado si lo comparamos con su precio actual. Si llega a 1800 estad preparados para algo grave.


----------



## Orooo (7 Ago 2017)

fff dijo:


> Se ven diferentes monedas de oro que las que usamos hoy en dia en el escaner? Alguna diferencia?
> Si las ponemos en un monedero dentro de una bolsita de plastico?




Nunca he visto una moneda de oro pasar por un escaner, es mas, es que si pasa, no te das cuenta.
Tambien te digo que hace tiempo que no trabajo en un escaner, y tampoco trabaje mucho tiempo en uno.

Un escaner te diferencia por colores el material que pasa, pero no es algo multicolor, es decir si pasa metal, ves color oscuro o azulado, pero no vas a ver todas las densidades de todos los metales del planeta, eso no esta hecho para diferenciar oro. Otra cosa es algun escaner especial y calibrado para buscar metales preciosos como el que comenta el compañero mas arriba. Con eso lo que se busca es, explosivos, armas y droga. Lo que tampoco puedes hacer es llevar la maleta llena de monedas o de billetes, por que se va a detectar.

Pero ya te digo, yo personalmente si tengo que pasar unas onzas de oro, las meto en la cartera de bolsillo como si fuesen euros. Y no camufles las cosas con bolsas de plastico o similares, por que eso llama mas la atencion. Nadie lleva los euros en la cartera metidos en bolsitas de plastico.

Lingotes cuadrados no pases, aunque sean de una onza o menos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: NI PUTO CASO a esas prospecciones de Morgan Stanley... Y tampoco te creas que Ron Paul va muy "desencaminado" en esos $1800 que pronostica para la Onza de Oro. Es más, yo estoy convencido de que se superarán de aquí al 2020 y SÍ, vamos a asistir a episodios bastante dramáticos en ese intervalo de tiempo. Yo tengo marcados en "rojo" los años que van del 2018 al 2020. En fin, tampoco nada nuevo para aquellos que suelen leerme.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (7 Ago 2017)

Se que esto no tiene mucho que ver con lo que comentamos en el hilo, pero me gustaria la opinion de muchos de vosotros sobre este tipo de inversion.

Es una entrevista a Gregorio Hernandez el cual tiene otro foro al que voy siguiendo y aprendiendo sobre inversion a largo plazo.

Me gustaria dedicar algo de dinero a este tipo de inversion o a un fondo o ETF indexado.

La entrevista es esta:

La bolsa es tan segura como comprar un piso y alquilarlo


----------



## Bohemian (7 Ago 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Se que esto no tiene mucho que ver con lo que comentamos en el hilo, pero me gustaria la opinion de muchos de vosotros sobre este tipo de inversion.
> 
> Es una entrevista a Gregorio Hernandez el cual tiene otro foro al que voy siguiendo y aprendiendo sobre inversion a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



También estoy mirando muy de cerca las gestiones en forma de 'value investing' para meter el poco dinero que tengo en algunas acciones diversificadas, de hecho, llevo estudiándolo desde hace un par de meses y todavía no he sacado nada en conclusión, sigo en ello y no tendré un pensamiento sólido para invertir en un futuro cercano pero estoy recopilando información para crecer en ésto.

Aunque antes me dedicaba a hacer mis pinitos en el trading automático, cosa que no recomiendo a nadie porque palmas mucha pasta. Es preferible para un pequeño inversor que sea consciente del análisis técnico o fundamental, mediante métodos chartistas.

¿Alguien que nos pueda servir de oráculo por aquí en el hilo?


----------



## Mercyless (7 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> También estoy mirando muy de cerca las gestiones en forma de 'value investing' para meter el poco dinero que tengo en algunas acciones diversificadas, de hecho, llevo estudiándolo desde hace un par de meses y todavía no he sacado nada en conclusión, sigo en ello y no tendré un pensamiento sólido para invertir en un futuro cercano pero estoy recopilando información para crecer en ésto.
> 
> Aunque antes me dedicaba a hacer mis pinitos en el trading automático, cosa que no recomiendo a nadie porque palmas mucha pasta. Es preferible para un pequeño inversor que sea consciente del análisis técnico o fundamental, mediante métodos chartistas.
> 
> ¿Alguien que nos pueda servir de oráculo por aquí en el hilo?



Para los no profesionales creo que los fondos indexados bien diversificados es lo mejor.

Buy and hold a largo plazo y perder el menos tiempo posible intentando aprender sobre trading no vaya a ser que nos de por hacerlo con un 90% de posibilidades de perder...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2017)

En fin, cada cual es muy libre de hacer con su dinero lo que más le convenga, perooooo ahora mismo NO es momento de comprar Renta Variable... Si se espera un poco es posible que se encuentren mejores precios a los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, cada cual es muy libre de hacer con su dinero lo que más le convenga, perooooo ahora mismo NO es momento de comprar Renta Variable... Si se espera un poco es posible que se encuentren mejores precios a los actuales.
> 
> Saludos.



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, hace tiempo que dejé de tratar de convertir a los demás, es bueno dar el consejo, pero a partir de ese punto siempre es mejor seguir cada uno su camino y que cada cual encuentre su muro.


----------



## Bohemian (7 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, hace tiempo que dejé de tratar de convertir a los demás, es bueno dar el consejo, pero a partir de ese punto siempre es mejor seguir cada uno su camino y que cada cual encuentre su muro.



¿A qué te refieres paraisofiscal?


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres paraisofiscal?



Me refiero a que el buen consejo dado por fernandojcg caerá en saco roto a pesar de ser de lo más acertado.

Si alguien que ha hecho sus pinitos en trading automático y se ha retirado porque se da cuenta de la estafa que conlleva ese cuasi-casino, después se plantea el invertir en bolsa diversificando tal y como están las cosas, está claro que no hará caso al consejo dado.
Esta claro que no ha perdido el suficiente tiempo y dinero como para desechar completamente la idea de "jugar" con sus ahorros en semejante estafa.

Siempre he sido de arriesgar poco, me dediqué en un 100% durante una breve parte de mi vida a jugar con mis ahorros en futuros SP500 y desde luego que perdí el suficiente tiempo y dinero como para tener las cosas bien claras al respecto.


----------



## Bohemian (7 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me refiero a que el buen consejo dado por fernandojcg caerá en saco roto a pesar de ser de lo más acertado.
> 
> Si alguien que ha hecho sus pinitos en trading automático y se ha retirado porque se da cuenta de la estafa que conlleva ese cuasi-casino, después se plantea el invertir en bolsa diversificando tal y como están las cosas, está claro que no hará caso al consejo dado.
> Esta claro que no ha perdido el suficiente tiempo y dinero como para desechar completamente la idea de "jugar" con sus ahorros en semejante estafa.
> ...



¿Y algo seguro para ti sería por ejemplo dar tus ahorros a un fondo de inversión como por ejemplo AZvalor? Lo digo para sacar rentabilidad a largo plazo.

Creo que para la gente que no tiene tiempo como yo es lo mejor...


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Ago 2017)

Como ya te he comentado, tengo las cosas bien claras cuando se trata de mis ahorros.

Por nada del mundo le daría mis ahorros a un fondo de inversión, y menos ahora que está todo a punto de reventar.

Si andas como yo en este bendito hilo, no estás muy lejos del camino acertado.

Prestar tu dinero para que lo maneje OTRO... Nunca!!!

Si tan buenos son en lo suyo, por qué iban a necesitar el dinero de nadie para multiplicarlo?

Es preferible comprar metales aunque perdieras un 20-30% en un primer momento e incluso dejar a la inflación que muerda un poco tu pastel antes que caer en la trampa de las inversiones bursátiles.


----------



## xavik (7 Ago 2017)

En una economía normal no tiene sentido poner tu capital en efectivo u oro, si no en activos que te den un interés.

El problema es que estamos en una época de intereses 0% o incluso negativos y eso hace que el riesgo/beneficio no compense (se puede ganar dinero, pero con un riesgo que no es lo que busca un ahorrador normal). Han condenado a la sociedad a consumir lo ahorrado en vez de vivir de lo producido por ese ahorro y con la pirámide de población que tenemos es una bomba de relojería. 

La única incógnita es el timing. Puede ser el año que viene o dentro de 15 años. Si se invierte simplemente hay que tenerlo claro y sólo invertir lo que uno puede permitirse/está dispuesto a perder.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: SÍ, hace años que oí "campanadas" respecto a que el Dow Jones se iría a los 100.000 puntos, pero bueno pasado el tiempo creo que eso es una auténtica BURRADA, a pesar de que los índices bursátiles americanos ya lleven una trayectoria pasada de "frenada"... Supongo que algún día se girarán tan violentamente como han subido... porque tampoco hay NADA que sustente la subida, máxime si entramos a analizar los fundamentales. Todo está basado en recompra de acciones a crédito barato y realizando ajustes de todo tipo, perooooo de las ventas qué tenemos que decir y también qué está pasando con las miles de tiendas que han cerrado en los EE.UU. en lo que llevamos de año.

Y NO hace falta irse a los EE.UU., donde ciertamente buena parte de la población anda pero que muy "tocada", porque Grecia nos queda más cerca y también por algunos "fundamentales"... Y dejo el enlace de a lo que me refiero.

- Thousands of houses for sale to cover debts | Business | ekathimerini.com

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2017)

La sociedad americana está mucho peor que cuando comenzó a gobernar Obama.

Algún día les estallara en las narices y allí hay millones de armas en manos de la población y cerca de 5 millones de preppers.


----------



## oinoko (8 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> En una economía normal no tiene sentido poner tu capital en efectivo u oro, si no en activos que te den un interés.



Creo que diferenciar entre "activos que dan interés", y "activos que no dan interés" es irrelevante y equivocado.

La clasificación adecuada es diferenciar "activos reales" y "activos monetarios".

Los ahorros tienen que estar en activos reales que tienen valor por si mismos (oro,plata, bienes raíces, participaciones de empresas , etc) y no debería tenerse el dinero en activos monetarios que en el fondo son siempre deuda de un modo u otro (efectivo, depósitos, bonos, etc). El efectivo aunque sea en billetes es deuda y si esta en una cuenta corriente también deuda. 

Lo insensato es tener tus ahorros en algo que te debe otro y que no sabes si lo vas a poder recuperar cuando lo necesites, y sin ni siquiera poderle sacar un rendimiento decente por el riesgo que estas corriendo: El 1,4% por un bono a 10 años de un estado quebrado como España, es totalmente indecente. El 0,5% por tenerlo a plazo fijo, esperando que cualquier día quiebre el estado que respalda la moneda o el banco donde tienes el deposito es totalmente absurdo.

En cuanto a activos reales, cuando digo participaciones de empresas, no digo bolsa, porque la bolsa es sólo el sitio donde vas cuando quieres comprar una participación de una empresa que has elegido después de estudiarla, que tiene un PER bajo, una deuda baja y si tiene caja mejor, un modelo de negocio valido a largo plazo y una gestión coherente, y con la perspectiva de mantener esas acciones hasta que el mercado reconozca el valor real de esa empresa.

Otro tema es que en las circunstancias actuales, con las valoraciones de las acciones hinchadas por culpa de las maquinas de hacer billetes de los bancos centrales, sea el momento adecuado de entrar en acciones de empresas o bienes inmobiliarios, que probablemente no sea el momento. La elección del punto de entrada a un precio razonable será en gran medida el que decida si la inversión será rentable.

Saludos.


----------



## xavik (8 Ago 2017)

Cuando uno es "joven"y puede trabajar no pasa nada. El problema es que llega una edad en la que no es posible mantenerse con el trabajo de uno mismo y hay que empezar a consumir lo ahorrado. Esto tiene el "riesgo" de vivir más años de lo que se tiene ahorrado.

Por esa razón se invierte, para que lo ahorrado te produzca lo que necesitas (o una parte) para vivir. Esto además ayuda a la economía, pues:

-Tienes capital pero no puedes trabajar

-Otros más jovenes pueden trabajar pero no tienen capital

Las inversiones unen a estos dos tipos de personas.

Eso en una economía normal. En la actual intervenida por los bancos centrales no es así y las inversiones las elige un planificador central.

Por cierto, el oro y la plata cuando son usados como dinero también son deuda. Deuda del mercado y descentralizada, pero deuda al fin y al cabo. Tú entregas algo al mercado a cambio de oro (te deben un bien/servicio que aún no solicitas). Luego si alguien te lo acepta, recibirás un bien/servicio a cambio de tu oro. 

El oro es el "documento" que atestigua que se te debe una deuda. Lo bueno es que no hay un organismo específico responsable de esa deuda que pueda fallar, si no el mercado (la economía) en general. Si algunas vez no hubiera mercado/economía no serviría de nada pues no hay nadie a quien exigirle que salde la deuda.


----------



## oinoko (8 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Por cierto, el oro y la plata cuando son usados como dinero también son deuda. Deuda del mercado y descentralizada, pero deuda al fin y al cabo. Tú entregas algo al mercado a cambio de oro (te deben un bien/servicio que aún no solicitas). Luego si alguien te lo acepta, recibirás un bien/servicio a cambio de tu oro.
> 
> El oro es el "documento" que atestigua que se te debe una deuda. Lo bueno es que no hay un organismo específico responsable de esa deuda que pueda fallar, si no el mercado (la economía) en general. Si algunas vez no hubiera mercado/economía no serviría de nada pues no hay nadie a quien exigirle que salde la deuda.



oro es deuda?.

El oro tiene valor intrínseco, igual que lo tiene una parcela de tierra, un barril de petroleo o un rebaño de cabras. El oro tiene la ventaja sobre las cabras de que es portable, conservable, fungible (sustituibles por otra equivalente en la misma cantidad) y divisible. 

Creo que tienes un error de concepto.

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (8 Ago 2017)

En primer lugar..saludos a todos..que hace que no escribo un montón ya que he estado de vacaciones..
¿Por qué el dow no llegará a los 100000 puntos y sus primitos nasdaq, sp. etc. no llegarán a la misma correlación?
Lo primero que hay que saber es que los mercados reglamentados son una engañifa, son mentira..
El rédito siempre se obtiene por diferencia del precio...por arriba o por abajo..por ejemplo que el dow estaba a 6000 pues lo subo a 25000...pero (y este es un gran "pero")..los precios bajan más deprisa que suben...(Y aquí para los tiburones es donde se saca el gran beneficio).
Toda esta mentira mezclada con muchas más, como es el caso de los ciclos económicos donde la economía se expande y se retrae debida al abaratamiento de los créditos son los movimientos grandes de los precios de los índices y de los valores que lo sustentan (con ligeras diferencias, muy pocas).
Lanza al pueblo 2 mentiras (o más) y deja que ellos mismos determinen cual es verdad..
Así que en esto de los mercados nos subimos al ritmo de las mentiras en cuanto a la economía mezclada de singularidades (fundamentales, técnico, chicharro, nuevos máximos, subida libre, lunes negro, martes azul y jueves rosas)..todo mentira...pero... cuidado... con efectos reales.
Se destrozan países, mueren familias..todo en aras de la libertad económica que no es tal...todo lo contrario..se trata de quedarse con el dinero del contribuyente (el tuyo y el mío), respaldado por la legislación vigente.
Es un juego mortal ..como el mortal kombat..donde pierdes..pero pierdes, fijo¡¡¡¡
Que es lo real? Nuestra vida y nuestro tiempo..el dinero ni siquiera es un medio...y menos tratándose de la felicidad..que ayuda? No lo creo..
Valores macro, micro, macroeconomía., microeconomía...valores irreales de un juego donde las cartas ya fueron marcadas...el dow subirá hasta donde lo quieran subir..pero bajar, baja más deprisa y el rédito se consigue en menor tiempo..
Bueno...las finanzas han dado al traste con la ecomomía verdadera...los futuros son una creación del mal...para quedarse antes con tu pasta..eso sí..de conformidad con la legislación vigente.
Por qué oro o plata? por el valor que todos le damos. No hay más..chimpún..se acabó.
Bueno ya no me enrollo más..considerad que estamos en una mentira...elaborada hace mucho tiempo...
Todo lo que es real y bueno..Dios, la familia, la bondad...está siendo continuamente marginado por lo irreal haciendo creer que es real..
Eso es...lo que dicen en matrix....Que eres un esclavo..Neo...o te tragas la píldora azul y tragas o te tragas la verdad y dejas de tragar..
Un saludo a todos y feliz agosto....


----------



## xavik (8 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> oro es deuda?.
> 
> El oro tiene valor intrínseco, igual que lo tiene una parcela de tierra, un barril de petroleo o un rebaño de cabras. El oro tiene la ventaja sobre las cabras de que es portable, conservable, fungible (sustituibles por otra equivalente en la misma cantidad) y divisible.
> 
> ...



El oro sólo tiene valor intrínseco si lo vas a usar como implante dental,en electrónica o como adorno. Si no, no. 

Si tienes una bici y nadie te la quiere cambiar por nada, la puedes usar para ir de un lado a otro. 

Si tienes tierras, puedes cultivar o construir algo en ellas.

Si nadie te quiere cambiar el oro, éste no te sirve para nada. La única diferencia es que tiene unas propiedades que lo hacen el mejor dinero, por lo que ha sido aceptado durante miles de años.


----------



## Bohemian (8 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> El oro sólo tiene valor intrínseco si lo vas a usar como implante dental,en electrónica o como adorno. Si no, no.
> 
> Si tienes una bici y nadie te la quiere cambiar por nada, la puedes usar para ir de un lado a otro.
> 
> ...



Una explicación muy buena Xavik, los activos reales suelen ser inmuebles, terrenos, productos electrónicos que sean 'aprovechables', energía, etc... 

Aún así el oro/plata como método de intercambio sería lo mejor cuando estalle la burbuja de divisas.


----------



## xavik (8 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Aún así el oro/plata como método de intercambio sería lo mejor cuando estalle la burbuja de divisas.



Así es, la razón es que no tiene riesgo de contrapartida (suena mejor en inglés, counter-party risk). Para que el oro dejara de ser aceptado haría falta una catástrofe tan grande que no hubiera mercados. 

Para que no se acepte el dólar, por ejemplo,sólo tiene que quebrar el gobierno americano.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> El oro sólo tiene valor intrínseco si lo vas a usar como implante dental,en electrónica o *como adorno*. Si no, no.



No es adorno, es ostentación con una base tan animal (principio del handicap) que garantiza el que nunca caiga en desuso. 



xavik dijo:


> Si nadie te quiere cambiar el oro, éste no te sirve para nada.



Si mi abuela tuviese ruedas sería un bicicleta. Mientras el 50% de la población mundial vea una utilidad inmediata en el oro (prueba ostentosa e infalsificable de su aptitud reproductiva), el otro 50% lo buscará cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## veismuler (8 Ago 2017)

Malo, malo del copón para el oro....No supera los 1270 y pico en tantas intentonas....así que tiene proyección bajista hasta los 1180....
Lo digo para el que se fije en el técnico....


----------



## frisch (8 Ago 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Respecto a los escaner de rayos x, dudo muchisimo (de hecho no lo creo) que te detecten monedas de una onza o menos de una onza en la cartera.
> He trabajado con escaners, y si, detecta la densidad, pero no es la densidad lo que se busca solo, si no la forma tambien.
> ...



En mi opinión, tienes razón.

Y además, lo del escáner depende también de quién escanea, y a qué hora de su turno escanea y de si le va bien con la parienta o el pariente o váyase usted a saber qué.

Este lunes me ha pasado algo gracioso en un aeropuerto francés hacia las 22h30. Llevaba en la maleta 2 kilos de queso Comté (un magnífico queso a 9 € kg.) cortados en 4 piezas y envasados al vacío. Total que le oigo farfullar al escaneador, sin mirarme (miraba la pantalla como si estuviera harto de ver ese partido de fútbol: "Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc ?" (¿Pero qué narices es esto?) y acto seguido pasa mi maleta a la rampa para que la "investigue" otro funcionario. Éste con sus guantes negros anti-pinchazos (los que lleva la Policía Nacional de a pie pero un poco más ligeritos), mira (no lo palpa) el queso y me imagino que piensa ¡Vaya otro que lleva queso! y yo aquí haciendo el minga.

Escuetamente, me dice: "Partez!" (¡Váyase!) que no "Passez!" (¡Pase usted!) porque está hasta el mismísimo gorro de no hacer nada, recibiendo un sueldo de mierda y unos horarios de puta (perdón).

C'est le Cirque!

Faire croire aux gens, au citoyen lambda, que tout est en sécurité quand en fait la sécurité ou l'insécurité est crée par le pouvoir lui-même.

¡Es un Circo!

Convencer a la gente, al ciudadano lambda, que todo está securizado, cuando, en realidad, la seguridad o la inseguridad, la crea el poder, él mismo.

¡Según le interese!

Nunca jamás en la Historia fueron tantos los engañados.


----------



## racional (8 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Aún así el oro/plata como método de intercambio sería lo mejor cuando estalle la burbuja de divisas.



El oro y plata no pueden serlo mientras no exista un sistema de fijación del precio real, y no manipulado como el que hay, ahora mismo para eso es mejor Bitcoin, que no esta manipulado.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro y plata no pueden serlo mientras no exista un sistema de fijación del precio real, y no manipulado como el que hay, ahora mismo para eso es mejor Bitcoin, que no esta manipulado.



Según tú, el precio del oro está manipulado al alza o a la baja? 

Porque si es lo segundo entonces el pelotazo está asegurado.


----------



## Bohemian (8 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro y plata no pueden serlo mientras no exista un sistema de fijación del precio real, y no manipulado como el que hay, ahora mismo para eso es mejor Bitcoin, que no esta manipulado.



Bitcoin no manipulado? La FED metió el hocico hace ya bastante... Lo que ahora se hacen los inútiles. ¿Quién se cree que detrás del Bitcoin haya una sola persona por muchas nociones que tenga?

Enviado desde mi SM-A500FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (8 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Bitcoin no manipulado? La FED metió el hocico hace ya bastante... Lo que ahora se hacen los inútiles. ¿Quién se cree que detrás del Bitcoin haya una sola persona por muchas nociones que tenga?



La unica forma que tienen de manipularlo es comprar Bitcoins, genial para los que somos tenedores, porque asi subira más. En Bitcoin no hay un sistema de fijacion de precio con apalancamiento como el COMEX, que es un estafa total. El precio lo fija la oferta y demanda de producto real, sin apalancamientos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> La unica forma que tienen de manipularlo es comprar Bitcoins, genial para los que somos tenedores, porque asi subira más.



Si duda, comprar un activo manipulado al alza (caro) y venderlo cuando la manipulación cese (barato) es la mejor estrategia de inversión. :bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Buenas noticias para los más "plateros"...

STUNNING RESULTS: Four Top Primary Silver Miners Production Plummets

Y llegará un día en que la Plata tendrá un precio equivalente a su valor, pero claro que antes tendrán que pasar muchas cosas y algunas NO precisamente "buenas"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (9 Ago 2017)

¡Qué le alegría me han dado! ja, ja, ja, ...

Bruselas da por superada la crisis diez años después de su estallido: el paro está en su nivel más bajo desde 2008 y los bancos son más fuertes | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ago 2017)

Los inversores se preparan para un potencial conflicto EEUU-Corea N. - Bolsamanía.com
Los bancos centrales llevan años tratanto de conseguir inflación, pues la guerra es de las actividades mas inflacionistas y Korea del Norte parece dispuesta.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Así es, la razón es que no tiene riesgo de contrapartida (suena mejor en inglés, counter-party risk). Para que el oro dejara de ser aceptado haría falta una catástrofe tan grande que no hubiera mercados.
> 
> Para que no se acepte el dólar, por ejemplo,sólo tiene que quebrar el gobierno americano.



En esa catástrofe tan grande el oro sería lo más aceptado de todo. 

Otra cosa es que fueras lo suficientemente fuerte para poder conservar a la vez el oro y la vida. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bohemian (9 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> En esa catástrofe tan grande el oro sería lo más aceptado de todo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que fueras lo suficientemente fuerte para poder conservar a la vez el oro y la vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk



Si quiere que se siga adelante la economía productiva, lo más lógico es que se imponga de nuevo el patrón oro o el bimetalismo oro/plata con el fin de que la economía siga fluctuando a su manera más correcta y con una dinámica muy diferente a la actual con el dinero FIAT, es decir, con menores cambios económicos y menos ciclos. Un mundo más 'igualitario y con menos burbujas'.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (9 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> ¡Qué le alegría me han dado! ja, ja, ja, ...
> 
> Bruselas da por superada la crisis diez años después de su estallido: el paro está en su nivel más bajo desde 2008 y los bancos son más fuertes | Economía | EL MUNDO



Buff... es que cualquiera que salga a la calle y no viva en torres de marfil no se puede creer eso... ¿Prosperidad?, ¿dónde?...




Kovaliov dijo:


> En esa catástrofe tan grande el oro sería lo más aceptado de todo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que fueras lo suficientemente fuerte para poder conservar a la vez el oro y la vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk



¿Quién dijo eso de que "si crees que el oro va a subir a más 10.000$/onza, no compres oro, compra plomo"? ienso:



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Buenas noticias para los más "plateros"...
> 
> STUNNING RESULTS: Four Top Primary Silver Miners Production Plummets
> 
> ...



Lo malo de la plata es que aunque sea acumulando poco a poco, como las hormiguitas, acabas amontonando un volumen "importante" de chatarra, el cual empieza a ser difícil de disimular.
Tengo algún contacto numismático en mi pueblo y había pensado en hacerme con algun escudo o similar. Por lo cual reclamo a los expertos algo de orientación sobre que monedas de oro de ese estilo valen la pena o si por el contrario es mejor acumular soberanos, vreneli, etc. 8:

Aprovecho para comentar que comparto cierto pesimismo "bertokiano". Su teoría de el trasvese de riqueza paulatino de occidente a oriente me parece muy plausible. Realmente es que no veo prosperidad ni demasiada "alegría", a lo largo de estos años me da la impresión de que nuestro país (y occidente al completo) está como "languideciendo"...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Si quiere que se siga adelante la economía productiva, lo más lógico es que se imponga de nuevo el patrón oro o el bimetalismo oro/plata con el fin de que la economía siga fluctuando a su manera más correcta y con una dinámica muy diferente a la actual con el dinero FIAT, es decir, con menores cambios económicos y menos ciclos. Un mundo más 'igualitario y con menos burbujas'.



El patrón metalico es el mejor freno a la deuda, si cada país tuviera que pagar en oro lo que le debe a otro, no estaríamos en ratios mayores a 100% deuda sobre PIB, cada uno se cuidaría bien de no importar lo que no puede pagar.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> El oro sólo tiene valor intrínseco si lo vas a usar como implante dental,en electrónica o como adorno. Si no, no.
> 
> Si tienes una bici y nadie te la quiere cambiar por nada, la puedes usar para ir de un lado a otro.
> 
> ...



No ha habido ningún momento en la historia de la humanidad en el que no hayas podido cambiar tu oro desde la primera pepita que vio un humano.

Ahora mismo salgo con una onza a la calle y en media hora la he cambiado por algo.

El oro es más líquido que el fiat. Vas con 5000 euros a una selva de Nueva Guinea y con una onza de oro y mira a ver qué es lo que consigues cambiar.

Otra cosa es que no puedas cambiar tu onza por lo que a ti te interesa o el precio que tu crees que vale.


----------



## frisch (9 Ago 2017)

Los últimos comentarios son muy interesantes porque de alguna manera plantean qué tipo de economía es el que se está imponiendo y, a partir de ahí, podemos hacernos una composición de lugar.

Si hace 40 años me hubiesen dicho que una empresa saldría en bolsa con un capital de 100 mil millones de dólares y que esa empresa tiene un producto que es gratuito para el consumidor (Facebook), hubiese llamado directamente al juzgado de guardia.

Si hace 40 años me hubiesen dicho que habría Derivados, futuros, opciones, swaps, warrants, turbowarrants, contratos por diferencias (CFD), fondos de inversión libre (hedge funds), fondos de fondos de inversión libre (fondos de hedge funds) ..., sencillamente me hubiese echado una sonora carcajada.

Y sin embargo, ésta es nuestra economía, cuando menos, la economía financiera que vehicula la gran masa monetaria.

La economía ha cambiado radicalmente y, a los que creen que no se pueden crear garbanzos mediante un proceso químico que tiene lugar dentro de una cápsula gigante en un laboratorio, darles la razón pero también decirles que la alimentación del futuro serán pastillas (a la Soylent Green, película de Richard Fleischer).

No va de chunga, de hecho Ferran Adrià, el aprendiz de brujo de la deconstrucción alimentaria aderezada de efectos estelares químicos en los que una molécula de nosécuantos reproduce cuasi a la perfección el sabor de un jamón de jabugo (que no la textura, ni el olor), colaboró durante un tiempo con un Instituto Suizo dedicado a la alimentación del futuro.

Añadimos a esto, una pizca de pueblos africanos que fabricarán a precios de risa las pocas cosas que recuerdan a lo que en su tiempo se llamaba economía productiva. Espolvoreamos el invento con ingentes cantidades de "entertainment" de manera que los ojos de los seres humanos (que son el espejo del alma) queden clavados, obnubilados y con un aspecto extremadamente nublado ante un artilugio que emite imágenes (desaparecerá la escritura - el sms es ya historia -) y, el mundo será lo que nunca nadie quiso que fuera.

Oro y Plata.

¿Cuál será su función en esta Goyesca descripción del futuro?

Bueno, todo depende de los tiempos, del "timing".

En mi opinión el "timing", tomará su tiempo. Más rápido de lo que algunos creen y más lento de lo que otros quisieran.

Entre tanto, como la cosa va a ser (está siendo) como un parto, el oro y la plata sacarán a más de uno de un aprieto puntual, pero que nadie piense o crea, que volvemos al siglo XVIII y menos aún a un siglo XXII en el que, por fin, el mundo, tras todos los avatares de la Historia, por fin, ha aprendido la lección.

El ser humano nunca aprende "la lección".

Tan solo aprende lecciones tropezando una y otra vez en las mismas piedras para volver a aprender lecciones, tropezando en las mismas piedras.


----------



## xavik (9 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No ha habido ningún momento en la historia de la humanidad en el que no hayas podido cambiar tu oro desde la primera pepita que vio un humano.
> 
> Ahora mismo salgo con una onza a la calle y en media hora la he cambiado por algo.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo en eso. El oro es y ha sido el mejor dinero. Tanto que ha sido siempre aceptado. 

Pero eso no le da valor intrínseco per se. De hecho el que no tenga mucha utilidad es una de las mejores razones que apoyan su uso como dinero (una economía no puede permitirse usar como dinero algo útil y despercidiarlo).


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (9 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> De hecho el que no tenga mucha utilidad es una de las mejores razones que apoyan su uso como dinero (una economía no puede permitirse usar como dinero algo útil y despercidiarlo).



El oro tiene muchísimas aplicaciones. Si no se usa es porque hay alternativas mas baratas. El oro sólo es imprescindible par un tipo de uso: la ostentación. Ahí sus sustitutos son muy limitados.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2017)

Rattus dijo:


> Buff... es que cualquiera que salga a la calle y no viva en torres de marfil no se puede creer eso... ¿Prosperidad?, ¿dónde?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del trasvase de riqueza hacia oriente no es demasiado peligroso siempre que seamos conscientes y actuemos en consecuencia.

Todavía tenemos ciertos grados de libertad para actuar en el plano individual y familiar. Basta con analizar el desglose de gastos para ver que el 50% de los gastos son fácilmente prescindibles. Hay demasiado wannabe enfermizo.

Para la gran masa, no tengo ninguna esperanza: 2 tercios de la población española está sentenciada a tener una vida de mierda, esclavizados en un trabajo de mierda para pagar cosas que no necesitan y que ni siquiera podrán disfrutar por no tener el tiempo necesario al trabajar para poder pagarlas.

La crisis no ha sido gratis, unos han perdido su libertad y otros hemos perdido la empatía hacia toda esta masa de wannabes postureros que forman el grueso del problema que ha arrastrado a la clase media española.

Quiero confiar en que cada uno recogerá lo que ha sembrado.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 19:42 ----------

Por cierto, los mercados están destruidos y ya no significan nada.

Ahora mismo:

SP bajando -0,15%
VIX SP subiendo +12%.

La manipulación es BRUTAL.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ago 2017)

Warren Buffet, que suele invertir en bolsa y bonos esta en cash.


----------



## Orooo (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> el clapham avisa : Comprad oro ( y plata ....)




j
:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## racional (10 Ago 2017)

El oro y plata terminaran subiendo, el problema, es que igual ya estais muertos cuando ocurra.


----------



## amador (10 Ago 2017)

Si Warren Buffet está en cash es porque no prevé inflación inminente, no ?

Ahora una pregunta para los expertos del foro:

¿Sería buena idea invertir en una vivienda en zona privilegiada de la costa?

Según esta noticia los extranjeros se han lanzado en masa a la compra de viviendas.

Los extranjeros compran más viviendas que nunca en España | Economía | EL PAÍS

Según me comenta una amiga de una inmobiliaria de Alicante (zona entre Denia y Calpe) se está vendiendo este verano a una velocidad de vértigo. Los extranjeros llegan miran y pagan a los pocos días.

Una operación sería pagar entre un 30% y un 40% del precio y el resto una hipoteca. Luego se alquila y con eso se paga las mensualidades hipoteca, si no el total si no se puede alquilar todo el año en parte.

Saludos





bankiero dijo:


> Warren Buffet, que suele invertir en bolsa y bonos esta en cash.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Por cierto, el oro y la plata cuando son usados como dinero también son deuda. Deuda del mercado y descentralizada, pero deuda al fin y al cabo.



El oro es mercancía de trueque. Mercancía es justo lo contrario de deuda. Si te entrego tomates a cambio de tus patatas nadie se queda endeudado, si te entrego oro tampoco. Nadie vendrá reclamarte nada ni tú tendrás derecho a reclamar nada. La transacción es completa en sí misma.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ...tras un breve ( pero intenso romance con el cryptobit )
> muy sabiamente ha decidido cerrar ese capitulo hasta que se desinfle la burbuja con excepcion de PIVX , que es ya como un hijo ...
> El clapham avisa : comprad oro ( y plata ....) los unicos activos
> que no estan burbujeados ...
> ...



¿De que hablas Clapham? Si las mineras a día de hoy no tienen apenas extracciones, además que por lo visto sus inversores más acérrimos están descontentos con los índices de las mineras auríferas, no obstante he estado haciendo un balance de los PER de cada una y realmente es muy muy bajo. 

Aunque es posible que en un futuro vista de un año quizás éstas se vuelvan a revalorizar de nuevo, porque he estado leyendo la contabilidad de algunas y parece ser que tienen unas deudas del copón, por tanto menos capitalización del producto que te venden. Y el volumen, diría que ha bajado consecuentemente éstos meses por falta de seriedad entre las compañías como Barrick,Goldcorp, etc... Según estuve leyendo Shangdong Gold le desquitó un 50% de la deuda a alguna de las dos grandes que he comentado, por tanto sería una buena opción de comprar acciones de ésta empresa. En cuanto a Shangdong Gold no tengo ni la menor idea, no la he analizado en mis análisis fundamentales. Me la he de revisar, pues parece que tiende a ser una empresa que está en constante desarrollo y además mucho más fuerte que las mineras useñas.

Obviamente, mucho mejor comprar contratos de oro genérico que no de mineras, aunque puedes prever como si va a mover el oro si sabes cómo se mueven las mineras.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ...Y el volumen, diría que ha bajado consecuentemente éstos meses por falta de seriedad entre las compañías como Barrick,Goldcorp, etc...



Ni Barrick ni Goldcorp son juniors. Clapham ha recomendado un índice de mineras junior.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ni Barrick ni Goldcorp son juniors. Clapham ha recomendado un índice de mineras junior.



Hay una junior sudafricana que por ejemplo están en mayor posición que éstas(con menor deuda), no recuerdo el nombre, pero estuve echando el ojo a una minera aurífera de allí y puede que sea un chicharro, está a precio de penny stock por tanto habrá que investigar más a fondo como está la situación por esos lares.

A ver cuanto dura en ser junior... Algun pececillo ya está buscando su comida, es decir, su plancton. No hablo de peces gordos, puesto que no sé si les interesan las mineras, parece ser que no.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en eso. El oro es y ha sido el mejor dinero. Tanto que ha sido siempre aceptado.
> 
> Pero eso no le da valor intrínseco per se. De hecho el que no tenga mucha utilidad es una de las mejores razones que apoyan su uso como dinero (una economía no puede permitirse usar como dinero algo útil y despercidiarlo).



Pues por eso mismo tiene valor intrínseco, porque no tiene utilidad material fuera de algún uso industrial o joyero, que desaparecen cuando se necesita de verdad como moneda.

Imagínate que una cultura asturiana primitiva que sobreviviese sin ser contactada en el bosque de Muniellos utilizase el litro de agua como moneda (mucha utilidad y valor intrínseco según tú)

Este verano iba a arruinar la economía de la tribu. La inflación sería brutal.


----------



## racional (10 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ni Barrick ni Goldcorp son juniors. Clapham ha recomendado un índice de mineras junior.



No inviertais en mineras, es un negocio malísimo, y muchas van a quebrar por el bajo precio del oro, que podria quedarse lateral durante años y años y años.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> No inviertais en mineras, es un negocio malísimo, y muchas van a quebrar por el bajo precio del oro, que podria quedarse lateral durante años y años y años.



Perdona pero el mal negocio es tu estrategia de comprar caro. Yo compro cuando los precios están por los suelos y mejor aún, manipulados a la baja, como ocurre con las juniors hoy.


----------



## xavik (10 Ago 2017)

En mi opinión nos acercamos a un 1980 inverso. En 1980 la inflación estaba desbocada (y el precio del oro) y no sabían cómo pararla. Tuvo Volcker que subir los tipos de interés al valor más alto en los últimos siglos para que ambos bajaran.

Ahora estamos en la situación contraria. No saben cómo aumentar la inflación y hay riesgo de un colapso deflacionario. La solución (desde el punto de vista de un banco central) será bajar los tipos de interés hasta un nivel nunca visto antes (aún más). Los efectos serán los contrarios a 1980, la inflación y el precio del oro subirán.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Ago 2017)

Ahora que dices de energía Clapham... ¿Se sabe dónde quedó esa empresa que compró el señor Elon Musk? Es decir... ¿Solar City? ¿Sabéis que empresas de energías hay que salgan medianamente rentables? 

Tuve acciones de Solar City hace un tiempo, pero creo que tenían una deuda tan profunda que acabé vendiendo con buenas ganancias, más de lo esperado, antes de que cayera en posesión de Tesla.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 15:14 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Perdona pero el mal negocio es tu estrategia de comprar caro. Yo compro cuando los precios están por los suelos y mejor aún, manipulados a la baja, como ocurre con las juniors hoy.



Ignusuario tu crees que es el momento ahora de invertir en las mineras juniors? Tienen precio por acción bastante jugoso, algunas por debajo de los 5 dolares, así que están en mi cartera. 

Harmony Gold Mining corp está a un precio asequible para mi bolsillo, su volumen bueno, podría ser mejor, su PER es del 3,7 y por acción son 1,79... Con lo cuál mirando gráficos hace un par de meses estaba cotizando por 2,8 aprox. 

¿Qué empresas mineras hay que echar el anzuelo? Y me refiero a juniors.

PD: Si sigue por ese precio la pondrán por el mercado OTC?


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Ignusuario tu crees que es el momento ahora de invertir en las mineras juniors? Tienen precio por acción bastante jugoso, algunas por debajo de los 5 dolares, así que están en mi cartera.



Mejor comprar un índice de juniors como recomienda clapham2, diversificas riesgos.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ENERGIA ES OIL ...GAS NATURAL Y URANIO
> Todo lo demas es purpurina ....
> Y si quiebran la gente va al paro , No se recaudan impuestos
> y la bola de nieve se extiende .
> ...



Si no ha subido y está bajista el mercado del uranio, podría ser una buena inversión a medio plazo...ienso:







¿El uranio rentable? Con la cantidad de progres que hay diciendo que no se haga uso del uranio porque claro, es peligroso... Pero también ayudaría para las futuras 'fisiones nucleares' y a tener una energía más próspera.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 15:53 ----------

Aqui un dejo un enlace relacionado con el uranio, está interesante : 

Si uno mira el gráfico de la evolución del precio del uranio en estos últimos años, se le quitan realmente las ganas de invertir en esta materia prima. El precio se ha mantenido muy débil a lo largo del 2015, debido a la sobreoferta, causada en parte por los retrasos en el reinicio de los reactores nucleares japoneses.

Pero esta situación puede que no dure mucho tiempo más. Estamos a las puertas de un fuerte crecimiento de la demanda de uranio, el mayor crecimiento en décadas. Para buscar los motivos hay que mirar en primer lugar a China dónde se estima que el parque de reactores se cuadruplicará a corto plazo. Bien es conocida la voluntad del gobierno de Beijin de limitar su dependencia del carbón. Pero también habrá nuevos reactores en India, en Corea del Sur, y en Rusia, y, por supuesto, en algún momento se reiniciarán los reactores en Japón tras el accidente de Fukujima.

En pocas palabras, la demanda mundial de uranio debería crezca un 40% para 2025. Un crecimiento anual del 2,8% puede parecer poco, pero en realidad es muchísimo para una materia prima que apenas ha visto crecer su demanda desde los años 80.

Por la parte de la oferta, todos los cálculos apuntan a que se producirá un déficit allá por el año 2021. Muy alejado en el tiempo me diréis… El asunto es que esta situación debería empezar a influir en los precios a partir del año que viene ya que los servicios públicos tienden a garantizar el suministro unos 3 o 4 años antes de su uso real.

¿Y cuánto subirá el precio de la materia prima? Nuestro analista del sector estima que los precios del mercado deben elevarse hasta los 65 dólares para estimular suficientemente la oferta… es decir, prácticamente debería duplicar su precio a medio plazo.



¿Cómo aprovecharse de ello?

Si uno quiere aprovecharse de una posible subida del precio del uranio a medio plazo tiene la opción de invertir directamente en compañías del sector. Hay bastantes compañías que se dedican a la explotación del uranio, pero la que nos gusta es la canadiense Cameco (también cotiza en Estados Unidos) debido a su mayor ventaja competitiva (Narrow Moat).

Cameco se distingue dentro de la industria por sus bajos costes de producción. Su elevada eficiencia, además, le permite generar una rentabilidad sobre el capital por encima de la media, incluso en momentos en los que los precios de la materia prima siguen en niveles particularmente bajos.

Otra opción es elegir un ETF como Global X Uranium que invierte en compañías del sector (entre las que destaca Cameco como su principal posición) aunque la evolución comparada con Cameco no ha sido muy positiva en estos últimos años







Buenas tardes señores !


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> Si Warren Buffet está en cash es porque no prevé inflación inminente, no ?
> 
> Ahora una pregunta para los expertos del foro:
> 
> ...



El ve lo que cualquiera. Bolsa cara y bonos caros.
La bolsa es muy sensible a la deflacion y los bonos a la inflacion.
Los metales son buenos en ambas pero malos en economias estables.
Warren Buffet siempre ha sido reacio a los metales asi que su posicion defensiva es cash.


----------



## Mercyless (10 Ago 2017)

Cuales son los datos históricos de las bolsas?

Desde principios del siglo 20 la bolsa ha subido no?

Eso evidentemente no indica que lo haga en el futuro, pero más que las pajas mentales o metales de uno u otro es a lo que hay que agarrarse.

Metales para diversificar? pues si, también, porque no...

Que va a haber caídas en la bolsa? pues si, de hasta un 30% pues puede que también, pero en el largo plazo los datos que tenemos es que es rentable invertir en ella


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Ago 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Cuales son los datos históricos de las bolsas?
> 
> Desde principios del siglo 20 la bolsa ha subido no?



Cuando una empresa quiebra se saca del índice y se sustituye por otra que va bien. De las originales han desaparecido todas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Ago 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Cuales son los datos históricos de las bolsas?
> 
> Desde principios del siglo 20 la bolsa ha subido no?
> 
> ...



La bolsa es buena inversion si compras barato, como todo.


----------



## frisch (10 Ago 2017)

Siento jugar el papel de mosca cojonera, además sin grandes conocimientos (ya perdonaréis) pero bueno sigo teniendo algo de sentido común.

Que Warren Buffet esté sólo en cash ¿quién lo dice? ¿Forbes? ¿Paris-Match? ¿Vogue? o el ¡Hola!

Resulta que según los "medios de comunicación" Bill Gates tiene 96 mil millones de dólares y es el más rico o el segundo o lo que sea del mundo, y resulta que según William Browder, director del fondo de inversiones Hermitage Capital, Vladimir Putin tiene una fortuna de 200 mil millones de dólares (es decir el doble de la de Bill Gates).

Searching for Putin's billions - PravdaReport

Por supuesto, la noticia ha sido re-enlazada hasta incluso por el periódico francés Sud-Ouest, que viene a ser una institución en su casa y a la hora de comer como lo es La Voz de Galicia o La Voz de Cádiz.

Vladimir Poutine est-il devenu l


Warren Buffet no se pone sólo en cash porque Warren Buffet tiene para ponerse en cash, en Pipas Facundo, en Gominolas y en lo que haga falta. Es decir que Warren Buffet está.

Ese tipo de noticias, al igual que algunos no nos creemos nada de lo que cuentan los mass-mierda entorno a otros temas, no son sino, una vez más, ejercicios de manipulación.

Es más, ni Warren Buffet sabe, a ciencia cierta, en qué está. Lo que sí es verdad es que está, y que llegado el escenario "ípsilon" o "iota" o "sigma", tiene lo suficiente para mover ficha a "omega".

Claro, es que leyendo algunos comentarios, la desproporción aparece como lo que es, abismal.

Para cuando el ciudadano lambda se entera de que lo que hay que comprar son guirnaldas o bordados en Punto de Cruz pues resulta que Buffet (y otros) ya las han comprado todas. En cualquier caso, ninguno de los contertulios de esta tertulia está entre los compradores.

Yo, en los tiempos que corren, no enfatizaría tanto en "dónde poder dar el pelotazo, o la pequeña pelotita", sino mas bien en: ¿qué tengo, cómo puedo reducir gastos, cómo puedo asegurarme el condumio (comer, me refiero a comer) durante un cierto tiempo y, en definitivas cuentas, seguir viviendo mientras se pueda y eso sí, siempre con dignidad.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Si no ha subido y está bajista el mercado del uranio, podría ser una buena inversión a medio plazo...ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cameco se ha pegado hoy una buena bajada.

Huele a hostia.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 20:34 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> La bolsa es buena inversion si compras barato, como todo.



El mundo será inflacionario hasta que reviente. Va en la condición humana.

La renta variable es con mucha diferencia en mecanismo de inversión más rentable para el particular.


----------



## Bohemian (10 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Cameco se ha pegado hoy una buena bajada.
> 
> Huele a hostia.
> 
> ...



Si haces un breve análisis gráfico anual, ha teido mejor vida sus acciones, ahora están en plena derroición extrema a un precio que no sé si esperarme más o comprar ya. 

¿Qué harías Bertok?


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Si haces un breve análisis gráfico anual, ha teido mejor vida sus acciones, ahora están en plena derroición extrema a un precio que no sé si esperarme más o comprar ya.
> 
> ¿Qué harías Bertok?



Yo lo que he hecho es dejarla pasar. Tiene una contingencia de unos cuantos millardos con la administración pública de Canadá. Lo pierden seguro y tienen cero provisionado.

Todo lo nuclear está devastado y repudiado. Puede subir pero las probabilidades al esperar si te quedas pillado, están en contra.

Metales: oro y cobre. En hora, a ser posible productores medios. Está ola no merece la pena hacerlo a los lomos de un gran productor de oro.


----------



## racional (11 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Ahora estamos en la situación contraria. No saben cómo aumentar la inflación y hay riesgo de un colapso deflacionario. La solución (desde el punto de vista de un banco central) será bajar los tipos de interés hasta un nivel nunca visto antes (aún más). Los efectos serán los contrarios a 1980, la inflación y el precio del oro subirán.



Y que te hace pensar que bajando los tipos aun más, que ya estan al 0% o negativos van a hacer que la inflación suba? Porque la gente se va a lanzar a consumir cosas que no necesitan? Pueden poner todo el credito que quieran, que si la gente no quiere endeudarse, no se van a endeudar, ni aunque te pagen.


----------



## xavik (11 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Y que te hace pensar que bajando los tipos aun más, que ya estan al 0% o negativos van a hacer que la inflación suba? Porque la gente se va a lanzar a consumir cosas que no necesitan? Pueden poner todo el credito que quieran, que si la gente no quiere endeudarse, no se van a endeudar, ni aunque te pagen.



Si te pagan lo suficiente, sí (por ejemplo con la pérdida de valor de las deudas). Al menos hablando de bancos. No han puesto los tipos demasiado negativos por cobardía (es la primera vez que se hace). El hecho de que los bancos prefieran mantener reservas en los bancos centrales y no en efectivo físico demuestra que aunque estén al 0% siguen siendo altos (prefieren no ganar nada a pagar el coste de mantenimiento de tener efectivo físico).


----------



## vpsn (11 Ago 2017)

Yo no se porque quereis mas inflacion, si la inflacion de lo mas basico no para de subir. Desde los pisitos hasta el pollo.

Si hay productos que ahora son mas asequibles que antes, no es poque exista deflacion, sino porque el capital humano qe los produce acepta trabajar en condiciones esclavas, dejando a practicamente 0 el coste de produccion.


----------



## xavik (11 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Yo no se porque quereis mas inflacion, si la inflacion de lo mas basico no para de subir. Desde los pisitos hasta el pollo.
> 
> Si hay productos que ahora son mas asequibles que antes, no es poque exista deflacion, sino porque el capital humano qe los produce acepta trabajar en condiciones esclavas, dejando a practicamente 0 el coste de produccion.



Yo no quiero inflación. En realidad lo que deseo es la deflación que produce el patrón oro. Pero eso no quita que piense que es lo que van hacer e intentar adelantarme a sus movimientos para prepararme.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del trasvase de riqueza hacia oriente no es demasiado peligroso siempre que seamos conscientes y actuemos en consecuencia.
> 
> Todavía tenemos ciertos grados de libertad para actuar en el plano individual y familiar. Basta con analizar el desglose de gastos para ver que el 50% de los gastos son fácilmente prescindibles. Hay demasiado wannabe enfermizo.
> 
> ...



Ayer el VIX sufrió la 8ª mayor subida de su historia con un +45%. En su contraparte, el SP sufrió una caída miserable de apenas el 1%.

La FED y sus perros banksters han destruído los mercados financieros.

Sus cartas están muy claras: en la próxima recesión van a imprimir el montante total que necesiten desde el primer día.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 08:04 ----------




racional dijo:


> Y que te hace pensar que bajando los tipos aun más, que ya estan al 0% o negativos van a hacer que la inflación suba? *Porque la gente se va a lanzar a consumir cosas que no necesitan?* Pueden poner todo el credito que quieran, que si la gente no quiere endeudarse, no se van a endeudar, ni aunque te pagen.



Así funciona la economía de las últimas décadas.

Lo han conseguido a través de un sistema de educación en el wannabismo y unos medios de información falaces donde lo único que pregonan es la cultura del postureo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> No inviertais en mineras, es un negocio malísimo, y muchas van a quebrar por el bajo precio del oro, que podria quedarse lateral durante años y años y años.



No solo creo que son una buena inversion sino que pueden ser la inversion del siglo.
Cuanto pueden subir las mineras si la onza se va a 10000 usd?
Con esos margenes puedes ver un X100 en menos de 10 años.
Este bajo precio del oro es un efecto circunstancial debido a rallyes en otros activos, pero la fiesta se acaba como muy tarde en Octubre, si es que llegamos.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> No solo creo que son una buena inversion sino que pueden ser la inversion del siglo.
> Cuanto pueden subir las mineras si la onza se va a 10000 usd?
> Con esos margenes puedes ver un X100 en menos de 10 años.
> Este bajo precio del oro es un efecto circunstancial debido a rallyes en otros activos, pero la fiesta se acaba como muy tarde en Octubre, si es que llegamos.



Con un 1700$/oz ya tienes un x6 en muchas productoras medias.


----------



## racional (11 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Helicoptero Money ...
> Ingresar en cada cuenta bancaria una suma de 500 $ - 1000 $
> con la condicion de que se gaste .



Has dado en la clave, se gastaria en comprar Bitcoins.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (11 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Y que te hace pensar que bajando los tipos aun más, que ya estan al 0% o negativos van a hacer que la inflación suba? Porque la gente se va a lanzar a consumir cosas que no necesitan? Pueden poner todo el credito que quieran, que si la gente no quiere endeudarse, no se van a endeudar, ni aunque te pagen.



No solo es el crédito, es que cuanto menos renta el dinero en el banco más motivación hay para gastarlo o invertirlo. Las medidas antiahorro generan inflación.



racional dijo:


> Has dado en la clave, se gastaria en comprar Bitcoins.



El 99,9999% de la población no sabe como se hace eso ni le interesa.


----------



## Orooo (11 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Has dado en la clave, se gastaria en comprar Bitcoins.




Me estabas preocupando racional...
Habias escrito varios mensajes sin escribir la palabra Bitcoin


----------



## vpsn (11 Ago 2017)

En serio creeis que 500 - 1000 euros bastarian para crear algo d einflacion? Por favor si por 500 euros no pagas ni 15 dias de aqluiler. Por lo menos harian falta 50.000 - 100.000 para que se notara algo.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 11:25 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Sus cartas están muy claras: en la próxima recesión van a imprimir el montante total que necesiten desde el primer día.





Esto lo llevan haciendo desde la ultima recesion, precisamente porque aun no hemos salido de ella. No es que en la proxima recesion vayan a imprimir, es que ya estan imprimiendo. El problema que hay ahora es que imprimir no es suficiente, el dinero solo llega a una pequenya elite, por mucho que imprimas, el dinero no fluye ya que se queda en las primeras capas.

Esto por supuesto acentua todavia mas el principal problema mundial: DESIGUALDAD.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> En serio creeis que 500 - 1000 euros bastarian para crear algo d einflacion? Por favor si por 500 euros no pagas ni 15 dias de aqluiler. Por lo menos harian falta 50.000 - 100.000 para que se notara algo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 11:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro que están imprimiendo. Lo que digo es que en la próxima recaída mundial van a hacer un all-in desde el primer momento.

¿desigualdad mundial?. Siempre, salvo parte del Siglo XX, fue así. Las élites ya no tienen un comunismo al que temer ni a una población a la que contener porque la agitación social ni está ni se la espera. Han destruído la conciencia de la clase media y baja.

Estamos en el mejor momento (y es malo) para la clase trabajadora en Occidente para los próximos 30 años.

Todo lo que viene es cuesta abajo para la gran masa. La deuda marca la línea del infierno.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La Bolsa no ha subido
> Quien dice que la bolsa ha subido . Ha subido la bolsa ?
> Que bolsa ?
> 
> ...



Míralo al revés, si te quedas con los dólares suficientes años en el bolsillo, al final no valen nada


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (11 Ago 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Míralo al revés, si te quedas con los dólares suficientes años en el bolsillo, al final no valen nada



Si te quedas con una empresa suficientes años al final tus acciones no valen nada.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> El problema que hay ahora es que imprimir no es suficiente, el dinero solo llega a una pequenya elite, por mucho que imprimas, el dinero no fluye ya que se queda en las primeras capas.



De problema , nada...el objetivo. Y fluye que da gloria verlo -a quien lo vea -.

Para que UE, USA, JPN, UK & China sigan con sus tostadoras a todo trapo y evitar la hiperinflación, es fudamental que ese fiat no llegue al populacho - y se ponga a vivir por encima de sus posiblidades... que es que estos proves, son asínnn , BorjaMari-.

Papelada para que el establishment , friends included, no se derrumbe...y RBU per tutti para los muertitos de hambre...y espera que empiecen las cartillas de racionamiento...LABORAL.

Feudalismo milenario...en 3D y Dolby Surround , eso sí...


----------



## amador (11 Ago 2017)

Otra visión interesante. Cada uno que la valore ...

La desigualdad de la calidad de vida no aumenta. Blogs de Laissez faire

Salu2


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer el VIX sufrió la 8ª mayor subida de su historia con un +45%. En su contraparte, el SP sufrió una caída miserable de apenas el 1%.
> 
> La FED y sus perros banksters han destruído los mercados financieros.
> 
> ...




La pregunta es...
Cuanto puede imprimir la banca central global sin perder la credibilidad?
Todas las burbujas explotan, todas.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> La pregunta es...
> Cuanto puede imprimir la banca central global sin perder la credibilidad?
> Todas las burbujas explotan, todas.



Contra la FED no se puede pelear.

Pueden mantener la irracionalidad más que nosotros nuestra solvencia.

La receta es la de siempre: dinero que no se necesita los próximos años y con mucho cuidado en productores de bajo coste y mínima deuda. Y a rezar.

Mineras y petróleo no puede faltar en ninguna cartera en dosis pequeñas.


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2017)

Aporto mi pequeño grano de arena (reflexiones nomás) a algunos de los comentarios que me han llamado la atención (de paso, darte las gracias Clapham2 - me imagino que no las necesitas - por tus comentarios).

Vpsn

_" .../... la inflación de lo más básico no para de subir. Desde los pisitos hasta el pollo

Si hay productos que ahora son mas asequibles que antes, no es porque exista deflación, sino porque el capital humano que los produce acepta trabajar en condiciones esclavas, dejando a prácticamente 0 el coste de producción."_

Eso es una verdad como una catedral, y no porque lo diga yo.

Habría que trazar, de una vez por todas, el rubicon entre lo necesario y lo que se añade a lo necesario, las más de las veces, superfluo e incluso a veces innecesario.

Dejemos de caer en la trampa de los mercaderes del templo. Lo necesario sube de precio cada mes: la electricidad (es decir la energía), la vivienda y el condumio. Si a eso añadimos que los servicios de salud y de educación se degradan a marchas forzadas, pues está claro que lo necesario es más caro.

Es verdad que hace 15 años un CD de Thelonious Monk costaba entre 16-20 € y ahora cuesta 3 € + 2,99 de portes (lo cual no deja de ser muy revelador del sistema en el que vivimos) y más de lo mismo con otro montón de productos de la zona allende rubicon, como por ejemplo, viajar de Barcelona a Nueva York por 159 €, etc. etc.

Vivir, lo que se dice vivir, hoy es más caro y más que lo será.

Tener la ilusión de que se lleva una vida apasionante (a pesar de comer mal y de pagar la factura de electricidad cada vez más cara - no solo en España -) será cada vez más barato porque la mano de obra - barata - lo permite. Tener una vida de intensa comunicación con sus semejantes vía todos los Zuckerberg habidos y por haber, será cada vez más barato y más que lo será. Pero vivir de este lado del rubicon, el de la realidad real, inexorablemente el precio de la vida sube y subirá de precio.

El sistema cree en la posibilidad de que, lo que ellos denominan masa borreguil, masa manipulable, el populacho, el ciudadano lambda, el ciudadano que se emociona hasta las lágrimas en el concierto de Eagles of Death Metal que vuelve al escenario del Bataclan, donde tuvo lugar la masacre, ése no se dará cuenta (o por lo menos, no a tiempo) de que vivir de este lado del rubicon, es una auténtica estafa.


Amador

_"Otra visión interesante. Cada uno que la valore ...

La desigualdad de la calidad de vida no aumenta. Blogs de Laissez faire_"

La desigualdad de la calidad de vida no aumenta. Blogs de Laissez faire

Hace unos meses leí un artículo con el mismo análisis. En su tiempo me interpeló. Sin embargo, en mi opinión, de alguna manera echa balones fuera.

Me explico.

Por supuesto que prefiero ser pobre en España que en Francia porque en España todavía existe un tejido familiar que existe menos en Francia. De hecho, prefiero ser pobre en Ghana que en España, porque en Ghana existe un tejido (viví en el país) que no existe en España.

Pero la cuestión no está ahí.

Tanto España como Francia como Suecia pertenecen a un mundo muy concreto, lo que se denomina, el primer mundo, y resulta que en los últimos 10 años, en ese primer mundo, la cotidianidad se degrada, de este lado del rubicon, todo es más caro,tanto para el español, como para el francés como para el sueco.

Eso sí, comparten las fotos del bautizo de la niña en Instagram, y eso, la verdad, da gusto.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- La solución para aumentar los salarios y garantizar pensiones y servicios sociales

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Ago 2017)

Pues este tío pide un imposible.

La realidad es esta:

https://retina.elpais.com/retina/2017/08/10/tendencias/1502362809_488733.html

Desgraciadamente, España no puede crear nada más que empleos precarios turísticos, y es el papel que nos ha dejado Europa.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - La solución para aumentar los salarios y garantizar pensiones y servicios sociales
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2017)

Hola, amador: ¿Imposible? Mira, intentando lo imposible es como se realiza lo posible... Ahora bien, si todos nos quedamos con la misma cara de "sardina", pues está claro que hay lo que hay y que habrá lo que habrá...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (11 Ago 2017)

Buenas noches señores,

hoy mientras estaba viajando en el tren me he topado con éste video, lamentablemente no le he podido sacar mucha información al respecto ya que estaba cansadísimo y aquí os lo dejo, si queréis podemos entrar en tema de debate hoy o mañana. Pero os lo linkeo para que podáis disfrutar ésta noche: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q4UJY_Z2m8&list=TLGGtOfyTmXG2DMxMTA4MjAxNw

Basicamente habla de la futura crisis que está por venir, estamos jodídisimos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2017)

Va más o menos en la misma línea, pero viniendo de Mr. Greenspan como que tiene más "morbo"...

- "Avivando las llamas de la muerte y la destrucción": La burbuja del mercado de deuda- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Buenas noches señores,
> 
> hoy mientras estaba viajando en el tren me he topado con éste video, lamentablemente no le he podido sacar mucha información al respecto ya que estaba cansadísimo y aquí os lo dejo, si queréis podemos entrar en tema de debate hoy o mañana. Pero os lo linkeo para que podáis disfrutar ésta noche:
> 
> ...



El vídeo lo puse hace varios años en el hilo del Last Call.

Si no recuerdo mal, incidía en el corrupto sistema de oligarcas + políticos en connivencia y que el sistema estaba condenado a ir de burbuja en burbuja.

El mundo oligarca ya no tiene un enemigo al que temer y va a exprimir la sangre de la plebe hasta que se acabe.

El sistema timodeuda tiene décadas por delante hasta que llegue a Africa.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2017)

Hola, bertok: Ya sabes que yo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú en cuanto a que esta situación se dilate en el tiempo... Es más, pienso que es probable que esto se salga de "madre" en pocos años. Y ya veremos si no son "ellos" mismos quiénes lo provoquen y no está de más recordar cómo se coció el Crack del 29...

¿Africa? Si NUNCA ha contado para NADA... Bueno, menos para "saquearla" en buena parte, aunque sus autóctonos tampoco han hecho mucho por preservarla de las manos "codiciosas"...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Ago 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Me estabas preocupando racional...
> Habias escrito varios mensajes sin escribir la palabra Bitcoin



Ultimamente tambien lo llaman el oro 2.0, y ahi esta el oro 2.0 humillando al oro 1.0


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2017)

Que mediocre es Vd: "Nadie se nos puede SUBIR ENCIMA si no encorbamos la espalda." (Martin Luther King, Jr.)


----------



## vpsn (12 Ago 2017)

Geniales comentarios bertok, frisch y cia. Deciros que en asia la gente esta igual de jodida, cob la diferencia de que aqui aun se tiene mentalidad pobre, las familias viven juntas en la misma casa, tienen algo de terreno para plantar, gallinas... Vamos, que por muy pobres que sean, es mas probable que en caso de colapso no mueran de hambre y frio que por ejemplo en francia.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Ya sabes que yo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú en cuanto a que esta situación se dilate en el tiempo... Es más, pienso que es probable que esto se salga de "madre" en pocos años. Y ya veremos si no son "ellos" mismos quiénes lo provoquen y no está de más recordar cómo se coció el Crack del 29...
> 
> ¿Africa? Si NUNCA ha contado para NADA... Bueno, menos para "saquearla" en buena parte, aunque sus autóctonos tampoco han hecho mucho por preservarla de las manos "codiciosas"...
> 
> Saludos.



Respecto a un crack, claro que considero una hostia fuerte en los mercados, al nivel del 2007. Realmente creo que debiera venir un ciclo del estilo 2001-2003 pero no lo dejaran tan sostenido. Pero por mucha crisis, no cambia el equilibrio de fuerzas entre oligarquía y clase obrera.

El futuro está escrito: más devaluación salarial, más miseria, más polarización social, más transferencia de riqueza hacia Asia, ...

El factor trabajo está muerto en Occidente.

Respecto a Africa, me refiero al hecho que una vez exprimido el capitalismo más salvaje en Asia, con pingües beneficios y que la clase obrera haya adquirido los vicios de Occidente de vivir bien, cobrar bien y no trabajar por un chasco de pan ....... el capital migrará a otra zona de competitividad salarial y volver a comenzar otra vez el ciclo: Africa.

En Asia, el capital tiene recorrido para unas décadas. Tal vez sea tiempo suficiente para que Europa haya declinado tanto y se haya empobrecido tanto que el capital volviera a Europa en vez de a Africa.

En cualquier caso, el 90% de la población debiera estar ocupada en prepararse un buen plan porque viene muy malo. Más de lo que se pueden imaginar.

La lucha de clases ya se perdió y es algo que debe tenerse muy presente. Y el dominio del capital va a llegar a niveles sorprendentes. No hemos visto nada todavía.

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2017)

Hola, bertok: Yo no sólo me refería a un Crack y que, por supuesto, va a venir más pronto que tarde... Y ya veremos si no será peor que en el 2007. Desde luego, lo provocarán "ellos" mismos cuando el tinglado se les vaya desmoronando y ya tienen pillados por los HUEVOS a muchos "inversores"... Que hay que ser ANIMAL para entrar a comprar en los "mercados" viendo las valoraciones que existen y no digo que no puedan existir "peritas en dulce", pero desde luego lejos de la CEGUERA habitual en el mundo inversor o del mercadeo.

NO, yo no veo sostenible en el tiempo esta situación, es decir que dure unas décadas más, y acabará reventando como lo hizo el Imperio Romano en su tiempo... por pura DESCOMPOSICIÓN. En fin, a mí ya me pilla con cierta edad, así que prefiero no estar para verlo y aún así no las tengo todas conmigo...

Bueno, "lucha de clases" SIEMPRE ha existido a lo largo de la Historia y que ahora la Sociedad esté "adormecida" NO quiere decir que vaya a ser para siempre... aunque por ese lado poco espero en este apartado lugar de Occidente, pero ya veremos qué sucederá en los EE.UU. y de ahí podría acontecer un auténtico "Efecto Dominó" en el resto del mundo "desarrollado" o en buena parte de Occidente.

SÍ, en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que viene "MALO" y la gente debería ir preparándose para tiempos muy difíciles...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (12 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El vídeo lo puse hace varios años en el hilo del Last Call.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, incidía en el corrupto sistema de oligarcas + políticos en connivencia y que el sistema estaba condenado a ir de burbuja en burbuja.
> 
> ...



El problema actual Bertok y que según los analistas financieros que salen en dicho documental dictan que para solucionarlo es practicamente imposible. Todo empezó en 1971... Y desde 1971 han ocurrido infinitas expansiones crediticias como para sucumbirnos en recesiones. Pero parece ser que la gente de a pie la economía se la suda, es que es así, yo les pregunto quien es Bernanke y me dirán que es un jugador de futbol.:XX: O si les digo para que sirve el oro, me dirán que para joyas. Estamos perdidos, encima según Crespo, el cuál no sé si creerme, dice que habrá otra a finales de 2017... 

Crespo ha vaticinado bien con sus gráficos y su chartismo histórico.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 11:00 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Ya sabes que yo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú en cuanto a que esta situación se dilate en el tiempo... Es más, pienso que es probable que esto se salga de "madre" en pocos años. Y ya veremos si no son "ellos" mismos quiénes lo provoquen y no está de más recordar cómo se coció el Crack del 29...
> 
> ¿Africa? Si NUNCA ha contado para NADA... Bueno, menos para "saquearla" en buena parte, aunque sus autóctonos tampoco han hecho mucho por preservarla de las manos "codiciosas"...
> 
> Saludos.




Hay soluciones remediables en África, aunque por culpa del lobby europeo, esto es imposible debido a que ponen serias restricciones para los africanos, es decir, éstos no pueden practicar el librecambismo para expandir sus beneficios, ergo, su capital se queda amarrado en un país dónde no prospera, dónde no hay futuro porque la gente tampoco puede comprar. En África puede desarrollarse el próximo boom de la agricultura si éstos protocolos insufribles por parte de la UE dejan de malmeter contra ellos, por lo tanto, el 'refugiadismo' sería improbable debido a que África podría ser un continente muy competente, pero no, no ocurrirá, hay personas que están en contra de que África se empodere. 

También cabe decir que en 50 años desde que no está la mano blanca, han sido bastante procrastinadores en sus hábitos y no han hecho absolutamente nada para subsanar su economía, nada es nada.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2017)

Cuando el capitalismo no pueda sacar más plusvalía de los medios de producción y la clase media asiática porque estén endeudados hasta las cejas, una nueva ronda de migración de capital volará hacia pastos en los que no haya derechos laborales y la gente trabaje por un chusco de pan duro.

El destino evidente es África pero lo mismo les da tiempo a demorarlo y hacer que Europa sea un páramo paupérrimo en el que tampoco existan derechos laborales (van camino de ello) y haya migrado hordas de morenos de forma que seamos el nuevo África.

En cualquier caso, no hay que perder ni un minuto (desde hace unos cuantos años) en estar preparados.

Suerte a todos, aunque creo que la agonía va a ser lenta y dolorosa.


----------



## felino66 (12 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando el capitalismo no pueda sacar más plusvalía de los medios de producción y la clase media asiática porque estén endeudados hasta las cejas, una nueva ronda de migración de capital volará hacia pastos en los que no haya derechos laborales y la gente trabaje por un chusco de pan duro.
> 
> El destino evidente es




eso me suena de algo....


----------



## frisch (12 Ago 2017)

No sé si habéis visto esta entrevista. Fue emitida en la Sexta.

El entrevistado se llama Alfons Durán Pich. Un empresario que también fue profesor de marketing en ESADE, diplomado en Administración de Empresas por la Universidad de Stanford, etc. etc. Es decir que tiene un bagaje.

Trata sobre la viabilidad de un proceso secesionista por parte de Cataluña y su posición es afirmativa.

Incluso a aquellos a los que el tema les produce urticaria (lo digo con todo respeto, cada cual es muy libre de entender las cosas como buenamente le parezca), les recomiendo que lo vean y que lo vean hasta el final porque en la segunda parte de la entrevista hace una descripción de los males endémicos del Estado Español (al que todos pertenecemos) que a mi me resulta muy interesante. Interesante significa que uno escucha cosas que le hacen reflexionar, cosas que constituyen puntos de partida para ahondar en aspectos en los que uno no había caído en la cuenta, aunque lleven más adelante a estar en desacuerdo con los planteamientos de base.

Yo vivo en Cataluña, no soy catalán. No soy ni independentista ni unionista pero no tanto porque no se me vaya el alma hacia uno de los lados sino porque, como estoy convencido de que lo que ya nos depara el futuro (por no decir el presente) es una partida de póquer en una mesa y con una baraja que ni es nuestra, ni está en nuestro país pues, soy un tanto escéptico en cuanto a nuevas aventuras y, sobre todo, con posibilidades reales de éxito, me refiero a a jugar y ganar en la impuesta mesa de póquer. También es cierto que si la "aventura" no tuviese lugar, tampoco ganaríamos. Por decirlo en román paladino: hablamos de un papel en el concierto de las naciones- estado cuando éstas, hace tiempo, fueron suplantadas con alevosía y nocturnidad, en nuestro caso, por el pulpo Bruselas que no deja de ser el monstruo de los oligopolios privados.

Os recomiendo que escuchéis el vídeo (sí, escuchar) dice cosas muy interesantes y aunque sean 39 minutos, se hacen muy amenos por la forma de expresarse que tiene el entrevistado.

Respuestas al futuro proceso de independencia, desde el más puro Sentido Común - Alfonso Durán Pich - YouTube


----------



## Bohemian (12 Ago 2017)

Evolución de la economía en 20 años. Irlanda primer país a la cabeza... ¿Por qué será? Recuerdo al principio de la crisis de 2008 estar con una burbuja inmobiliaria del nivel de España, pero parece ser que prosperó para bien creando una menor presión fiscal para las empresas y no sé si también a personas físicas. 

¿Deberíamos de ser una Irlanda?


----------



## silverwindow (12 Ago 2017)

Todo esto esta muy bien, pero quien comprara los Iphones de 1000€ ?


----------



## xavik (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> SI , SI ...colapso y tal
> Pero hay algo que casi todo el mundo esta ignorando y es
> WHERE IS MY MONEY ?
> Ayer el clapham , por eso de predicar con el ejemplo se fue a Aventura ( no de Aventura , sino "A " Aventura ) a comprar un misero kruger ...
> ...



En el último gran mercado alcista del oro los negocios tipo "Compro Oro" no se hicieron más escasos, si no que proliferaron como setas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ago 2017)

El valor del papel moneda a largo plazo tiende a cero, su valor intrínseco.





Imprimir dinero crea un terreno económico injusto que beneficia a unos pocos.





El oro está en un rango desde las QEs y se romperá con el fin de las mismas.
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...0&redirect=false&contributor=Egon+von+Greyerz

Nótese que el oro es un activo de riesgo cero rentabilidad cero pero tiene un coste, que es el coste de perderse rallyes en otros activos, en el momento que estos rallyes terminen y la rentabilidad real sea negativa en bonos y bolsa, el dinero volverá a los metales.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> El valor del papel moneda a largo plazo tiende a cero, su valor intrínseco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero con papelotes de colores que ya ni siquiera tienen imprimir físicamente, han esclavizado a la mayoría de familias de la triste y decadente Europa.

Sin nada han conseguido todo y sin necesidad de malgastar en violetas guerras.

Al menos la miente nos iguala a todos y Bernanke / yellen / Draghi llorarán por sus pecados contra la humanidad. Tal vez no tengan ni corazón y sean un experimento biológico iluminati.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> En el último gran mercado alcista del oro los negocios tipo "Compro Oro" no se hicieron más escasos, si no que proliferaron como setas.



El problema de estos negocios es que ya no queda a quien comprarle oro en Occidente.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto esta entrevista. Fue emitida en la Sexta.
> 
> El entrevistado se llama Alfons Durán Pich.
> 
> ...




A mí me parece un pedante insufrible que se está posicionando para lo que cree que va a ser la tendencia dominante en Cataluña, con independencia o sin ella. Todos los tópicos están ahí.



*El Estado Nación ha periclitado*, entonces ¿para qué cojones quieren un estado-nación los catalanes, aparte de para tapar los desfalcos de la mafia que ha gobernado desde hace 40 años?


*El tema de la independencia lo doy por descontado*, pues bueno, pues vale, otra opinión entre 46 millones de ellas. Vale lo mismo. Si a este señor le parece que Bruselas va a abrir la caja de Pandora de los independentismos, cuando casi todas las naciones europeas tienen el suyo, pues bien. A mí me parece que no, aparte de lo que opinen los poderes fácticos españoles y catalanes, que ya han dicho por activa y pasiva que no tragan, pero bueno... ya sabes lo que dicen de las opiniones, que son como los culos....


*Una idiosincrasia, una lengua, un carácter catalanes....* como en cualquier rincón de España. He estado por Aragón y Cataluña esta primavera, fuera de los circuitos turísticos, y los catalanes, como no puede ser de otra manera, no son más que la periferia del reino de Aragón. La misma butifarra, los mismos caracoles, la misma carne insípida, el mismo paisaje, los mismos monasterios llenos de tumbas de reyes, la misma historia, las mismas gentes... desde Sos del Rey Católico hasta Cabo del Esperó . Que se independicen todos estos...

*Una nación mucho antes de que Castilla se consolidase....*. En todo caso un ducado. La nación sería el Reino de Aragón. Con esos argumentos los asturianos deberían ser los primeros en independizarse. O más aún, los que concediesen la independencia al resto de "naciones" de las Españas.

El argumento que no podía faltar, ya tardaba... *Contribuyente neto, Cataluña, y receptor neto, los demás...* Eso ya está más que desmontado por cualquier hacendista aficionado. Eso es la hacienda pública desde los romanos. Con el mismo argumento también debería independizarse Barcelona, y el barrio de Gracia, y la manzana donde viven cinco notarios, y el portal de la abuela, que heredó la bodega de cava... no se sostiene. Una región no es contribuyente neto en medio de la nada, sino que llegó a esa situación dentro de la nación española, y de la UE si nos vamos a poner. Contribuye y recibe, pero... la pela es la pela, (pronúnciese con acento catalán)...

*Kosovo, no ...Kosovo no me sirve como modelo, me sirve Dinamarca* (La monarquía danesa es una de las más antiguas del mundo pues se remonta hasta Gorm el Viejo, fallecido en 958) wikipedia,* me sirve Austria *(Austria fue en gran parte la historia de su dinastía gobernante, los Habsburgo) wikipedia. ¿Y quienes eran estos Habsburgo? Vaya por Dios, Felipe I de Castilla, llamado «el Hermoso" y Carlos I de España y V de Alemania.

Me parece a mi que se van a parecer más a Kosovo...

*¿La deuda? La deuda es del Estado espanyol...* La que yo contraigo haciendo mis desfalcos, que me enjuga cada poco Rajoy mandándome unos milloncejos para que me cuadren las nóminas de las embajadas, esa... ja la pagarà el mestre armer, que és murcià

*Me molestan los opinadores, mi física es de Newton... de física cuántica no sé*... déjeme que yo le diga lo que hay que hacer, que entiendo de empresas y eso.... que soy catalá hombre... el que no sea catalá que no opine, que no saben lo que es el negoci...

*El 19% del PIB español, con una población del 16% esto ya es muy significativo... *Acabáramos, al final todo se trataba de lo del polémico 3%

*Estoy harto de las macroempresas...* pues nada, a poner todo el mundo botigues d'ultramarins y navieras de vapores a Cuba. Voy a leer Mariona Rebull para ir entrando en situación.

*Me gusta el bebercio... bebo Mauro, que no tiene denominación de origen....* Sí tiene: "vinos de la tierra de Castilla y León", cojonudos por cierto.


*querian abrir un tunel por canfranc... qué barbaridad....* que eso es para los aragoneses, hombre, a mi me gusta ir en el AVE, aunque sea deficitario pero solo por Catalunya... Pues le informo a este señor que estuve este año en la parte francesa y están en obras. Esta noticia lo aclara España y Francia estiman que la reapertura del tren Pau-Canfranc cuesta 540 millones


Es la primera vez en mi vida que le aguanto un rollo a un catalán sobre la andapandansia. Todo por vuestra culpa, no os lo perdono.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Kovaliov: Bueno, te respeto la opinión y que en algunos aspectos puedo compartir, pero en otros está claro que NO. Sin embargo, es conocido en este hilo que soy Catalán y unionista, pero que NO me gusta debatir sobre este tema y en esta ocasión no va a ser diferente. Ahora bien, dos meras puntualizaciones:

- Cataluña y Aragón, aunque comparten muchas cosas en origen, son muy diferentes entre sí... Y cada una de esas Comunidades tiene su especial encanto. Yo evidentemente prefiero lo de mi tierra, pero suelo perderme por tierras aragonesas, ya que realmente son muy interesantes.

- Te recuerdo que el Condado de Barcelona tiene sus orígenes en el Siglo VIII, aunque al IGUAL que en el Reino de Asturias había la "estructura" que había. Sin embargo, el territorio "dominado" era más amplio, obviamente porque así lo primaban los intereses de los francos.

Y de la misma manera, el Reino de Aragón comenzó como Condado de Aragón y, posteriormente, se forma la Corona de Aragón al unirse el Reino de Aragón y el Condado de Barcelona.

Por cierto, hubo momentos históricos en que la potencia militar de la Corona de Aragón fue muy superior al del Reino de Castilla... Habría que ver qué hubiera sucedido si se hubieran enviado contra él a los Almogavares en vez de "exportarlos" a la defensa de Bizancio.

En fin, Kovaliov, insisto en que no tengo ganas de avivar una polémica que me la suda en este tema. Considero que existen problemas mucho más importantes que éste y que es el producto de los políticos que tenemos aquí y allá...

# bankiero: La gran mayoría de la gente se gana la vida fuera de los mercados, así que NO tiene ni tiempo ni experiencia para seguir la puta evolución que éstos puedan tener. Ello hace que coloquen su dinero en aquellos activos que suelen colocarles los "banqueros" de turno... Por supuesto, la gente debiera tener más cura de su dinero, pero España no se caracteriza por poseer una ciudadanía con una mínima formación económico-financiera y sino NO estaríamos como estamos... ¿No?

Dicho esto, pues los MPs son unos activos que SIEMPRE estarán ahí... Y si "rentan" o no es lo que menos preocupa a quienes conocen sus "propiedades" y más desde que cercenaron el ahorro conservador.

¡Ah! y en Occidente hay mucho, pero MUCHO Oro en manos privadas y que per cápita es muy superior al de los orientales.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> En el último gran mercado alcista del oro los negocios tipo "Compro Oro" no se hicieron más escasos, si no que proliferaron como setas.



La proxima vez será "compro bitcoin".


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2017)

¿Dónde? ¿En los tenderetes de las Ferias? ¡Joder! creía que pertenecían al mundo "intangible"...


----------



## Bohemian (12 Ago 2017)

Acabo de hacer éste gráfico en R, no es técnico ni nada por el estilo, sólo quería que vieráis el detalle éste de Barrick Gold... : 

RPubs - Barrick Gold


PD: Es hora de comprar un par de lotes de acciones de Barrick Gold?
PD2: Por el alto volumen de compra de acciones estando a la baja, se nota que hay gente esperando a que lleguen a precios de casi 'Penny stock' :XX:

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 00:13 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> # bankiero: La gran mayoría de la gente se gana la vida fuera de los mercados, así que NO tiene ni tiempo ni experiencia para seguir la puta evolución que éstos puedan tener. Ello hace que coloquen su dinero en aquellos activos que suelen colocarles los "banqueros" de turno... Por supuesto, la gente debiera tener más cura de su dinero, pero España no se caracteriza por poseer una ciudadanía con una mínima formación económico-financiera y sino NO estaríamos como estamos... ¿No?
> ...



El timo utilizado habitualmente, por ejemplo, por los bancos: si preguntamos en un banco por un fondo de inversión rentable, seguro que te muestran cuatro o cinco que nunca han perdido dinero; el cómo lo hacen es muy simple, se trata de abrir muchos fondos e ir cerrando aquellos que entren en pérdidas, de tal manera que los que queden tienen una rentabilidad continuada. También es un método utilizado por los gurús de la bolsa, en este caso el método consiste en hacer muchas predicciones cada día, y al día siguiente sólo recordad aquellas en las que han acertado. 

Asi es como se ganan la vida esos hijos de puta.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Barrick Gold Corp. es una "orera" interesante, perooooo hay que optimizar el precio de entrada y con la actual incertidumbre anclada en los mercados, pues como que no sé qué decirte...

Sin embargo, reflexiona sobre esto: 

- El cierre del Oro el pasado Viernes fue en los $1295,00 y el de Barrick Gold Corp. fue en los $17,04.

Bien, en los últimos máximos relativos de Barrick Gold Corp. el 12 de Abril pasado fueron los $20,22 y el Oro andaba unos USD por debajo del precio actual...

En el gráfico que yo suelo utilizar se ve que podría irse al alza si rompe con volumen los $17,24, pero claro hay que contar en que la corrección en Wall Street puede continuar y sigo pensando que las mineras en primera instancia NO lo harían mejor, aunque posteriormente SÍ que evolucionarían mejor si el Oro rompiese definitivamente la barrera de los $1300 y con fuerte volumen.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Bueno, te respeto la opinión y que en algunos aspectos puedo compartir, pero en otros está claro que NO. Sin embargo, es conocido en este hilo que soy Catalán y unionista, pero que NO me gusta debatir sobre este tema y en esta ocasión no va a ser diferente. Ahora bien, dos meras puntualizaciones:
> 
> ...



No creo haber menospreciado a Cataluña ni a los catalanes en mi post. A mi tambien me la suda el tema, debe ser la primera vez en mi vida que polemizo sobre asuntos de nacionalismos, aunque creo que merece la pena reivindicar la nación española. No todo es la historia de los últimos dos siglos, que no es precisamente encomiable, aunque sí una de las más apasionantes del planeta. Soy asturiano, tierra de ilustrados preocupados por superar los nacionalismos e incorporar a España a la corriente que arrastraba al mundo, y de revolucionarios que creían en la lucha de clases, no de naciones. Quizá porque fue "origen de la nación española", como tituló Sánchez Albornoz su magna obra sobre el reino de Asturias.

Alguna ironía sobre la comida aparte, me gusta mucho Cataluña. Este año he visitado la Terra Alta del Ebro. Bonita zona, austera, poco frecuentada, con grandiosos paisajes y un vino muy rico. Pero no me puedo creer que hayan caído en la trampa de la independencia que les ha planteado una pandilla de delincuentes, que han saqueado el país, para evitar acabar todos en la cárcel. No pierdo ni un minuto en seguir este asunto entre otras razones porque no va a ocurrir. 

Pero ¿sabes que es lo creo que sí va a ocurrir y ojalá me equivoque? En una de las algaradas inevitables en estos asuntos algún exaltado, algún policía al que se le vaya la mano en un momento de ofuscación, algún grupo de aspirantes a héroes de la independencia, van a cometer un error que le va a costar la vida a una persona que ahora mismo está disfrutando del verano con su familia y amigos, que no lo imagina y que no debería pagar ese precio. Estoy seguro de ello, siempre ocurre, hay gente malvada que lo necesita y lo espera. 

Eso no está bien porque la vida es preciosa y este delirio de unos personajes sin escrúpulos no merece la vida de un inocente.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No creo haber menospreciado a Cataluña ni a los catalanes en mi post. A mi tambien me la suda el tema, debe ser la primera vez en mi vida que polemizo sobre asuntos de nacionalismos, aunque creo que merece la pena reivindicar la nación española. No todo es la historia de los últimos dos siglos, que no es precisamente encomiable, aunque sí una de las más apasionantes del planeta. Soy asturiano, tierra de ilustrados poco dados a historias de nacionalismos, y de revolucionarios que creían en la lucha de clases, no de naciones. Quizá porque fue "origen de la nación española", como tituló Sánchez Albornoz su magna obra sobre el reino de Asturias.
> 
> Alguna ironía sobre la comida aparte, me gusta mucho Cataluña. Este año he visitado la Terra Alta del Ebro. Bonita zona, austera, poco visitada, con grandiosos paisajes y un vino muy rico. Pero no me puedo creer que hayan caído en la trampa de la independencia que les ha planteado una pandilla de delincuentes que han saqueado el país, para evitar acabar todos en la cárcel. No pierdo ni un minuto en seguir este asunto entre otras razones porque no va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Con una parafernalia más extrema que en otras ocasiones, sigue siendo un tema de dinero.

Se arreglarán entre ellos y la ronda la pagará el pueblo español en forma de menos servicios y más muertes que se podrían haber evitado para los más débiles y enfermos.

El pan y circo con los que las mafias entretienen al populacho.

Me interesa más la cotización de la minera que llevo en cartera y el desequilibrio oferta - demanda del oil que la vida de mierda de todos estos crápulas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Kovaliov: Yo NO me he tomado a mal tu comentario, sino que es otra forma de ver las cosas que ocurren por aquí. Mira, yo me tiré bastantes años viviendo en Madrid y es una ciudad que me encanta. Es más, la prefiero a Barcelona, así que ya ves...

Y SÍ, yo también temo que se produzca una muerte "accidental" o NO y que cambiaría todo el "panorama" actual. Ya sabes que muchas veces se "necesitan" muertos para justificar lo injustificable...

# bertok: Por mera curiosidad, ¿puedes decir qué minera es? Yo también estoy siguiendo el precio del Crudo y contra tendencia, es decir creo que acabará bajando, bueno si al "Pato" de la Casa Blanca no se le va la "olla"... que lo de Corea del Norte cada vez pinta peor y los americanos pronto van a necesitar una guerra. Volviendo al tema en cuestión, ¿cómo ves tú la evolución del Petróleo?

Y, por cierto, muy interesante es seguir el Cobre y aquí también voy contra tendencia...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Kovaliov: Yo NO me he tomado a mal tu comentario, sino que es otra forma de ver las cosas que ocurren por aquí. Mira, yo me tiré bastantes años viviendo en Madrid y es una ciudad que me encanta. Es más, la prefiero a Barcelona, así que ya ves...
> 
> ...



Petróleo alcista. Está ya en niveles clave. Si los moros se lo toman en serio, los 55$ están al alcance de la mano. La estacionalidad acompaña.

El cobre es la commodity más alcista de momento. No la llevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...trecruzan-con-las-amenazas-a-corea-del-norte-

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ago 2017)

Numeros del oro:
Rentabilidad a 1 año = – 5,22%.
Rentabilidad a 3 años = – 2,95%.
Rentabilidad a 5 años = – 21,30%.
Rentabilidad a 10 años = + 91,83%.
Rentabilidad a 15 años = + 306,15%.
Rentabilidad a 20 años = + 292,66%.
Rentabilidad a 49 años = + 3.512,99%.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Continúa ganando terreno la lucha contra el efectivo en la India...

- Early Trends Suggest India Has Won Its War On Cash

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Acabo de leer a Ronald L. Rosen que publica en su boletín (es de pago) que él cree que cuando el Índice del Dólar pierda los 91,88 de forma clara se entrará en un nuevo ciclo bajista y que ello podría arrastrar a su vez a los mercados bursátiles, de manera que se produciría un alza importante en los MPs.

Bueno, lo cierto es que ya comenté el año pasado que el USD se podría girar hacia abajo entre este año y el próximo 2018. Y en ello está... actualmente, en los 92,99. Es llamativo que la divisa estadounidense ha perdido alrededor de un 10% y eso a pesar de las subidas de los tipos que en teoría deberían haberle favorecido y que han causado el efecto contrario.

En fin, veremos qué sucede en los próximos meses, ya que este fin de semana estoy leyendo distintos medios americanos y hay opiniones encontradas a raíz de la "marejadilla" que azota a los mercados... Y eso que los americanos de momento sólo han "carraspeado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (13 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Petróleo alcista. Está ya en niveles clave. Si los moros se lo toman en serio, los 55$ están al alcance de la mano. La estacionalidad acompaña.
> 
> El cobre es la commodity más alcista de momento. No la llevo.



Buenos días ! 











Mirad ésta minera, no sé si se refería a ésta Bertok... Fernando, cómo ves que el precio esté en su momento más álgido. El volumen de venta de las acciones tampoco es demasiado 'fuerte' en éstos momentos. Justo han cerrado con su mayor precio de venta x acción. El PER según he estado mirando por investing y es del 222,2 :: ¿El PER no iba de 0-25 puntos? Por lo que parece ésta sobrevaloradísima la empresa.


¿En junio/julio por qué la gente compró como cosacos acciones de ésta empresa? ¿Hubo alguna información sobre política que desatara la euforia de los inversores para comprar? Mirad los gráficos, es muy raro ese %... ¿Algún banco de inversión? Seguro...


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> ...me refiero al hecho que una vez exprimido el capitalismo más salvaje en Asia, con pingües beneficios y que la clase obrera haya adquirido los vicios de Occidente de vivir bien, cobrar bien y no trabajar por un chasco de pan...



Dicho así, tal vez conviniera permitir el capitalismo más salvaje.

Y eso que en realidad el laissez faire murió a principios del S.XX en occidente.

Dónde hubiéramos podido llegar si los estados no se hubieran encargado de repartir la miseria en forma de dinero inflactable, de imponer impuestos en órdenes del 50% total y del 60 a 70% al trabajo, de llevar a cabo proyectos empresariales de tanta magnitud como irrentabilidad, en suma, el "capitalismo más salvaje" extrajo en 150 años a ingentes cantidades de población de la miseria extrema (en términos actuales) en que se encontraba la humanidad en 1750 mientras que el estatismo y el inflacionismo más extremos, que vencieron en 1913 y confirmaron con la Teoría General, son los principales causantes de las crisis recurrentes y de la pérdida de valor monetario de los últimos 100 años.


Yo creo que un poquito de capitalismo salvaje nos haría bastante bien, a la vista de los resultados del capitalismo de amiguetes, subvenciones, privilegios monetarios y rescates bancarios.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ago 2017)

Interesante entrevista:
John Embry
Las criptodivisas tienen éxito en mostrar la inflación subyacente porque los gobiernos y los bancos no pueden ponerse cortos en ellas. La subida de las criptos anticipa la subida de los metales.

Postdata: Si quereis una minera con fundamentales potentes mirad Franco Nevada. Franco Nevada financia proyectos de desarrollo de minas de oro a cambio de descuentos en el precio de extracción. A ellos la onza les sale como a 500 usd, incluso con la onza 1000 usd tienen un margen de beneficio enorme.
Acción de FNV | Franco-Nevada - Investing.com


----------



## Bohemian (13 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Interesante entrevista:
> John Embry
> Las criptodivisas tienen éxito en mostrar la inflación subyacente porque los gobiernos y los bancos no pueden ponerse cortos en ellas. La subida de las criptos anticipa la subida de los metales.
> 
> ...



La tengo en cartera desde que Fernando habló de ella hará un par de semanas atrás. Pero no puedo hacer eso de 'comprar caro para vender caro', aunque podría ser objeto de mantener acciones a largo plazo para conseguir esos dividendos. Tiene un PER altísimo, con lo cuál haría más agradable comprar sus acciones, lo que no sé es su contabilidad, si no tiene demasiadas deudas, probablemente haga un esfuerzo en comprar un par de acciones e incluso puede que haga un pequeño apalancamiento para forzar a comprar más, pero no estoy seguro del todo... El precio por extracción está de perlas Bankiero... No me tientes !:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, Bohemian: Me he mirado por encima a esa empresa que comentas, es decir Saudi Arabian Mining Company (Ma'aden) (211.SR) y mi opinión es que se trata de una "mierda pinchada en un palo"... Te lo digo después de consultar información en un medio económico saudí y ahí hay lo que hay: un PER elevadísimo (222,22), aunque eso en las mineras no se tiene mucho en consideración si hay unos buenos "fundamentales" a futuro, pero claro uno mira el Total Deuda/Total fondos propios y ve que está en el 205,36%...

Efectivamente, tiene una impecable tendencia alcista y que viene desde el 1 de Diciembre de 2008... Y no estamos hablando de una "orera", sino que es una empresa que se dedica a los fosfatos, aluminio, Oro y metales básicos. En contra tiene que es una compañía que imagino está sustentada por el gobierno saudí y no tengo datos de que hayan institucionales extranjeros de entidad, además de los riesgos asociados que tiene Arabia Saudita en todos los frentes: económico-financiero, socio-político, geopolítico, etc., etc.

Resumiendo: ES UNA MALA OPCIÓN.

Y Franco-Nevada la analicé hace poco en Rankia y se dedica al Streaming... Este tipo de compañías no han notado las caídas en los MPs y por las razones que apunta bankiero: prestan dinero a empresas mineras que les venden su producto a un muy bajo precio. Dentro de la minería dedicada a los MPs suelen ser las empresas más solventes. ¿El problema? Cotizan a precios altos y en la actual situación... pues, mejor entrar a precios mucho más abajo y otra cosa es que se den...

Bohemian, si buscamos rentabilidad hay que fijarse en las mineras de MPs Juniors, pero claro que también hay que asumir un alto riesgo...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ago 2017)

Acción de IMG | IAMGold*- Investing.com IAM GOLD.
Esta minera tiene muy buen aspecto.
PER 5, BPA 1
Da beneficios pero sin estar cara.

Acción de AUY | Yamana Gold - Investing.com Yamana Gold.
Actualmente no da beneficios pero tiene proyectos interesantes.
Si el precio del oro sube seria una de las que veo con mayor potencial beneficios/riesgo.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Las criptodivisas tienen éxito en mostrar la inflación subyacente porque los gobiernos y los bancos no pueden ponerse cortos en ellas. La subida de las criptos anticipa la subida de los metales.



Esto va en contra de la opinión general del hilo, pero es lo que he venido expresando hace ya un tiempo. Los estados no pueden manipular BTC porque no poseen cantidades apreciables de ellos, dado que es un ecosistema altamente descentralizado.

ADemás de lo expresado por bankiero, hay otra cuestión más fundamental que provoca el aumento de precio de BTC, y es la previsión futura, el seguro que una parte cada vez más importante de la población ve en la economía mundial y el más que probable crack que se avecina.

No se que valor terminará teniendo BTC en el largo plazo, digamos 50 años, pero lo que es seguro es que los próximos años va a tener un papel relevante debido a la ausencia de otros activos tan fácilmente monetizables y no confiscables. Solo las acciones serían una alternativa viable, pero dado que la burbuja bursátil es más que evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, es una opción a descartar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ago 2017)

Si el bitcoin es alcista, los metales tambien lo serán. Si es cierta la teoría del ancla para forzar los metales a la baja, el ancla acabará fracasando igual que lo han hecho el resto de anclas cambiarias en el pasado, por ejemplo el EUR/CHF.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, kikepm: ¿Que los Estados NO pueden manipular el BitCoin? Y cómo sabemos que no lo estén haciendo ya y tienen muchos medios para hacerlos y el más importante se llama "money" ilimitado... Si tú y otros pueden comprar BitCoin, ¿qué impide que ellos puedan hacerlo a través de otros "vehículos" (Bancos Centrales, etc., etc.)? Anda que a estas alturas no existe la suficiente "ingeniería financiera" como para manipular lo que quieran y yo aún tengo serias dudas y razonables sobre el origen del BitCoin. Eso NO quita -y lo recordarás- para que en su momento le diera mucho margen de subida a esa "moneda" y aún así sigo pensando lo mismo acerca de ella. Y también dije, y me reitero en ello, que Ojalá esté muy equivocado en mis "percepciones", a fin de cuentas nadie está más a favor que yo en favorecer el ROBO a un Sistema fracasado y que se sustenta en "vampirizar" a los paganini de SIEMPRE: tú, yo y los de al lado...

En fin, ya veremos... pero se presentan tiempos muy interesantes en el futuro y me estoy refiriendo al más inmediato. El "otro" lo doy por hecho.

Y, kikepm, me ha gustado leerte de nuevo por aquí, aunque podamos estar de acuerdo o no en distintos temas.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Dicho así, tal vez conviniera permitir el capitalismo más salvaje.
> 
> Y eso que en realidad el laissez faire murió a principios del S.XX en occidente.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo salvaje será con políticos corruptos pillando mordida o no será.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El capitalismo salvaje será con políticos corruptos pillando mordida o no será.



No hay un solo político español que no se adhiera al estado de bienestar, al keynesianismo y al sistema de rescates/licencias/subvenciones que son la marca España.

Como slogan queda muy bonito, el "capitalismo salvaje es corrupción", mentira pero queda chuli.

Lo que no es posible negar es que en el capitalismo salvaje los empresarios que fracasan QUIEBRAN, mientras que en el engendro keynesiano que vivimos la condición natural es que los polítícos y sus extensiones monetarias son los que deciden quien quiebra y quien no.

Y ESO ES EXACTAMENTE LO OPUESTO A CAPITALISMO SALVAJE 

Por eso es SALVAJE precisamente, porque quien no supera el aprobado despiadado del mercado, MUERE irremediablemente (financiera o empresarialmente hablando)

Mientras que los políticos que organizan y deciden quien quiebra, quien tiene licencia, a quien se subvenciona, cobran su mordida por la gestión. Eso es la corrupción.

En una situación de capitalismo salvaje no hacen falta los políticos. Todo lo decide el mercado, *salvaje* una vez más.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: ¿Que los Estados NO pueden manipular el BitCoin? Y cómo sabemos que no lo estén haciendo ya y tienen muchos medios para hacerlos y el más importante se llama "money" ilimitado... Si tú y otros pueden comprar BitCoin, ¿qué impide que ellos puedan hacerlo a través de otros "vehículos" (Bancos Centrales, etc., etc.)? Anda que a estas alturas no existe la suficiente "ingeniería financiera" como para manipular lo que quieran y yo aún tengo serias dudas y razonables sobre el origen del BitCoin. Eso NO quita -y lo recordarás- para que en su momento le diera mucho margen de subida a esa "moneda" y aún así sigo pensando lo mismo acerca de ella. Y también dije, y me reitero en ello, que Ojalá esté muy equivocado en mis "percepciones", a fin de cuentas nadie está más a favor que yo en favorecer el ROBO a un Sistema fracasado y que se sustenta en "vampirizar" a los paganini de SIEMPRE: tú, yo y los de al lado...
> 
> En fin, ya veremos... pero se presentan tiempos muy interesantes en el futuro y me estoy refiriendo al más inmediato. El "otro" lo doy por hecho.
> 
> ...



Hola, perdón que me meta, si estoy equivocado corrijan que no será la primera vez que escribo de más.

El principal factor que me da a entender que no controlan BTC es que sube y baja con el pulso anímico de la gente (no pongo mercado, eso es otra cosa, cosas mías).

No consiguen EMPAPELIZAR el elemento y sube a toda leche cuando le da gana y baja en picado sin pedir permiso ni a los entusiastas de las cripto.

Ahora mismo el BTC es lo que marca ¿la inflación real? si por que no, está poniendo el trasero al aire a todos los bancos centrales.

La última vez que intentaron ponerle coto fue por las casas de cambio, hasta que la gente le pilló el truco, ahora están imprimiendo de rebote copias de BTC que se arrastran con la corriente para que no acapare todo el flujo de líquido.

PD: Soy un soberano capullo tengo unos BTC escondidos tan bien que no sé ni donde los deje.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: ¿Que los Estados NO pueden manipular el BitCoin? Y cómo sabemos que no lo estén haciendo ya y tienen muchos medios para hacerlos y el más importante se llama "money" ilimitado...



Que fuera manipulado es lo que desearían todos los amigos del estado y del sistema, no hay más que leer la postura de todos los trolls A SUELDO del hilo de BTC, desde Nico, pasando por el pseudoanarquistamualdina y el tonto clapham.

Dado el odio que bancos y estados tienen al BTC, si el sistema hubiera reaccionado a tiempo, veríamos indicios en forma de opiniones, papers acedámicos del mainstream, papeles de wikileaks demostrando la compra masiva, etc. pero lo que principalmente evidenciaría la manipulación sería un precio de BTC 100 veces inferior al actual.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Si tú y otros pueden comprar BitCoin, ¿qué impide que ellos puedan hacerlo a través de otros "vehículos" (Bancos Centrales, etc., etc.)?



No hay nada que lo impida, incluso el gobierno de Putin está planteando seriamente la posibilidad de promover y defender el minado de BTCs.

El problema es que los estados son máquinas muy grandes y con capacidad de reacción limitada ante nuevas circunstancias. Dar un pequeño cambio de timón a la política tradicional es bastante complicado por su propia naturaleza conservadora, tradicionalista, reaccionaria.

Lo que ha ocurrido es totalmente previsible para cualquiera que haya seguido el tema desde hace unos años, el BTC ha pillado a las élites fuera de juego.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No hay un solo político español que no se adhiera al estado de bienestar, al keynesianismo y al sistema de rescates/licencias/subvenciones que son la marca España.
> 
> Como slogan queda muy bonito, el "capitalismo salvaje es corrupción", mentira pero queda chuli.
> 
> ...



La teoría ya me la sé.

--Lo que no es posible negar es que en el capitalismo salvaje los empresarios que fracasan QUIEBRAN--

Eso no lo verás nunca en España. Son los propios empresaurios los que en muchos casos no quieren vivir en un estado "salvaje". En cuanto consiguen cierto éxito, una posición y dinero suficiente, la inmensa mayoría hacen reset y ambicionan conseguir el monopolio con la permisividad del político de turno.

Ahora la partida se juega en Asia y el declive social (connivencia clarísima entre la oligarquía empresarial y sus brazos políticos y financieros) está en Europa.

Empresaurios y politicastros forman la misma mierda. En el mundo de hoy en la mayoría de los casos, unos sin otros no existirían.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ago 2017)

Buy Gold, Says the Chairman of World's Largest Hedge Fund -- The Motley Fool
Muy interesante.


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2017)

Muchas gracias por todos los últimos comentarios. Un lujo.

En mi opinión, el problema (irresoluble) es el afán por obtener dinero.

El mundo gira entorno a obtener el máximo de dinero. Lo cual no sería un problema si se adecuara ese afán al dinero necesario para cubrir las necesidades perentorias y un pequeño plus.

El problema está en el plus.

El dinero es una droga. Es como la heroína pero de curso legal.

El problema está en el plus porque el mundo está configurado de tal manera que tanto gastas, tanto vales. Esto es verdad, incluso en el recóndito lugar de Ghana en el que viví y trabajé, por supuesto, bajo otros parámetros que no existen ya en "Occidente" como son la familia y la pertenencia a un grupo (en Occidente ya vivimos los tiempos de pulpo animal de compañía y quizás de sexo y procreación asistida con el mismo ¿por qué no?). Pero vamos, que lo de tanto gastas tanto vales no sólo es una lacra del mundo de la OCDE.

Difícil de dar con la solución, no tanto porque no la haya, sino porque prácticamente nadie la busca, ni la desea.

Un mundo feliz (mente triste), el de Aldous Huxley pero también un mundo "Big Brother" el de Orwell, Una mezcla de los dos.

La pregunta fatídica es la siguiente: Usted el plus ¿a qué lo va a dedicar?

Claro, ocurre que desde hace 10 años, los que tenían acceso al plus, ya no lo tienen. Y, entonces, el corral de gallinas (perdón - es que tengo un gallinero -) se alborota.

En resumidas cuentas, el corral dice que ¡Esto no puede ser!

Pues sí, esto puede ser y, además, puede serlo mucho más ... y lo será.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Sueles ser un tipo que argumenta muy bien, pero en esta ocasión NO... Mira, ya sabes que a mí ni me va ni me viene el BitCoin, simplemente manifiesto mi opinión totalmente libre de que NO me convence y, realmente, tampoco he tenido interés en informarme acerca del mismo y esto te lo dice alguien que recibe mucha información de la "monedita" en cuestión. También es notorio que SIEMPRE he manifestado que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que más le convenza y eso NO significa intentar encontrar "El Dorado"...

Bien, a mí me dio mucho que pensar las declaraciones de Putin y, precisamente, cuando un lider político de sus características se pronuncia así es que está hablando en "pasado"... Dicho de otra manera, Rusia debe haber entrado ya en el BitCoin.

Y ya te he dicho que estoy bien informado sobre el BitCoin, al igual que sobre otros "activos", de manera que te voy a transcribir lo que comentó el pasado año en un blog el empresario Vinny Lingham y que es un reconocido entusiasta de la moneda digital. Es más, te diré que en aquel entonces predijo que los precios podrían llevar a los gobiernos a tomar un interés estratégico en BitCoin como un activo...

"Si BitCoin comenzará a crecer a nivel mundial, y como resultado de intereses estratégicos de cualquier gobierno, si otros gobiernos decidieran poseer una pieza de las monedas limitadas de 21 millones en cuestión, creo que esto desencadenaría algo similar a una carrera de mercancías digitales. Si China empezará a comprar grandes cantidades de BitCoin, ¿los demás gobiernos del mundo se quedarían ociosos observando?"

Esto SÍ que es una argumentación y encima viene de un ultra defensor de la moneda digital.

Y, kikepm, NO pongo más de lo que tengo y más fehaciente porque el tema en sí NO es el mío y lo dejo para otros...

# Sir Torpedo: En las "monedas" digitales lo que hay es una fuerte especulación y sobre todo desde que se han incorporado nuevos "jugadores" procedentes de Japón y Corea... que unidos a los de China son los que se "juegan" los cuartos mayoritariamente en ese "tugurio"... Y NO estoy diciendo NADA que sea novedoso.

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Sueles ser un tipo que argumenta muy bien, pero en esta ocasión NO... Mira, ya sabes que a mí ni me va ni me viene el BitCoin, simplemente manifiesto mi opinión totalmente libre de que NO me convence y, realmente, tampoco he tenido interés en informarme acerca del mismo y esto te lo dice alguien que recibe mucha información de la "monedita" en cuestión. También es notorio que SIEMPRE he manifestado que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que más le convenza y eso NO significa intentar encontrar "El Dorado"...
> 
> Bien, a mí me dio mucho que pensar las declaraciones de Putin y, precisamente, cuando un lider político de sus características se pronuncia así es que está hablando en "pasado"... Dicho de otra manera, Rusia debe haber entrado ya en el BitCoin.
> 
> ...




Te doy la razón en lo que comentas con la especulación, pero es que es la segunda vez que sube el suflé.

Cuando se hundió la primera vez pensé que no iría a más pero ahí aguantó como un mamón.

Volverá a estrellarse y volverá a aguantar.

PD: Desbarro y solo escribo obviedades, seguid escribiendo yo no aporto.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, Sir Torpedo: Si echas la mirada muy atrás, verás cómo se movieron los "Tulipanes" y esto se parece mucho a aquello... Por consiguiente, todavía le quedaría mucho margen de subida...

Y abundando un poco más: si el proyecto llega a buen fin, pues el BitCoin valdrá bastante más de lo que ahora dice su "cotización", así que de modo preventivo, aquel que posea alguno o fracciones del mismo haría bien en guardarlo en el tiempo y, quizás, le acabe tocando la "Lotería"... Y lo digo en serio.

Mientras, seguiremos viendo una auténtica "montaña rusa" alrededor de esa "moneda" y que forma parte del actual Casino en que están sumidas las finanzas mundiales.

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Sir Torpedo: Si echas la mirada muy atrás, verás cómo se movieron los "Tulipanes" y esto se parece mucho a aquello... Por consiguiente, todavía le quedaría mucho margen de subida...
> 
> Y abundando un poco más: si el proyecto llega a buen fin, pues el BitCoin valdrá bastante más de lo que ahora dice su "cotización", así que de modo preventivo, aquel que posea alguno o fracciones del mismo haría bien en guardarlo en el tiempo y, quizás, le acabe tocando la "Lotería"... Y lo digo en serio.
> 
> ...



Pero los Tulipanes desaparecieron como activo financiero de manera casi instantánea (aparte de que no sé cómo funciona el mercado de flores de Amsterdam).

Tambien que cuando le cojes gusto a las burbujas son un vicio, en cuanto acabaron con los Tulipanes empezaron con los Jacintos (estos holandeses).

La prueba del nueve del BTC será con la próxima crisis financiera que la tenemos ya encima.

PD: Una cosa sobre lo de la "montaña rusa", es una pregunta, observando la marea en la que estamos metidos la manera que se tiene de meter en cintura un activo, digamos estratégico-básico-canario en la mina, es meterlo en ese término que se usa mucho para oro cuando hay que meterlo en cintura "Wanguardeison" mi inglés es pésimo. 

Ahora hasta la gasolina está en esa situación, no creo que el BTC pueda entrar en ahí.

Me explico, de todas las montañas rusas el BTC pone sus propios raíles sobre la marcha imposibilitando que eso pueda pasar.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2017)

Hola, Sir Torpedo: Bueno, la Tulipomanía duró bastantes años antes de estallar y siguió el mismo patrón que todas las burbujas financieras. En BitCoin podría pasar lo mismo y será el tiempo quién despeje esta "incógnita" que para mí NO lo es, pero bueno yo suelo equivocarme también.

NO, al contrario, si se produce una fuerte Crisis económico-financiera el BitCoin podría salir muy forrtalecido... Es de pura "lógica". Y si no lo hiciera, pues para mí quedaría mucho más claro todo este asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Sir Torpedo: Bueno, la Tulipomanía duró bastantes años antes de estallar y siguió el mismo patrón que todas las burbujas financieras. En BitCoin podría pasar lo mismo y será el tiempo quién despeje esta "incógnita" que para mí NO lo es, pero bueno yo suelo equivocarme también.
> 
> NO, al contrario, si se produce una fuerte Crisis económico-financiera el BitCoin podría salir muy forrtalecido... Es de pura "lógica". Y si no lo hiciera, pues para mí quedaría mucho más claro todo este asunto.
> 
> Saludos.



El BTC en cuánto salga la computación cuántica, que será en 20 años, seguro que quedará en el olvido, pero yo diría que su final puede estar aún más cerca. Lo veo como un valor especulativo para ver quien la tiene más grande.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> El BTC en cuánto salga la computación cuántica, que será en 20 años, seguro que quedará en el olvido, pero yo diría que su final puede estar aún más cerca. Lo veo como un valor especulativo para ver quien la tiene más grande.



Si bueno, pero hasta entonces a disfrutar ¿no?.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si bueno, pero hasta entonces a disfrutar ¿no?.



Sir Torpedo, me he quedado atrás en seguir la marcha de las criptomonedas. Debería haber comprado sus acciones justo cuando estaba en el mercado OTC pero claro, quién iba a decir que unos algoritmos cifrados iban a ser de utilidad en un futuro? Para entrar ahora, es imposible, está sobrevaloradísimo, lo que sí he echado el ojo es a Bitcoin Investment del cuál Bankiero me recomendó, pues parece ser unas acciones a mirar en cuánto baje el precio. 

Cómo dice Fernando, cada uno hace lo que le plazca con el dinero. Sir Torpedo si te ves capaz de apoquinar 3.000 euros por acción, adelante, pero dudo que sobrepase sus 'límites' técnicos, ahora los que compren serán grandes empresas o bancos de inversión por tanto, no hay manera de entrar para un pequeño-mediano inversor.


----------



## racional (14 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Para entrar ahora, es imposible, está sobrevaloradísimo, lo que sí he echado el ojo es a Bitcoin Investment del cuál Bankiero me recomendó, pues parece ser unas acciones a mirar en cuánto baje el precio.



Todas las cryptos solo valen el 1% del oro, lo que esta sobrevaloradísimo es el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2017)

¿Y qué sabrás tú Alma de Cántaro?


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Todas las cryptos solo valen el 1% del oro, lo que esta sobrevaloradísimo es el oro.



Pido la galleta de oro para este forero.

Abrumador.

Si se hace una encuesta, peta el foro.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2017)

El oro está sufriendo una buena bajada. ¿Qué lo está condicionando para bajar a los 1287? Tampoco es demasiado serio esa bajada, pero de todas formas, no sé si entrar a comprar o no algún ETF de oro... O esperar a que llegue de nuevo a los 1255, cosa que dudo que baje tanto en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Todas las cryptos solo valen el 1% del oro, lo que esta sobrevaloradísimo es el oro.



¿Pero a este qué le pasa con el oro?

Vaya afición más rara.

El oro ni está sobrevalorado ni subvalorado. Son el resto de las divisas las que oscilan con respecto a el oro, incluido el bitcoin. Mira a ver el gráfico ese de la depreciación de las divisas en cien años. Ya solo les queda el 3% de margen para llegar a cero. A ver cuanto tardan en recorrerlo, pero cuando acaben de hundirse, las onzas no se habrán inmutado, tendrán el mismo aspecto. 

Un kilo de oro es siempre el mismo, hoy y en tiempo de los romanos.


----------



## Orooo (14 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Pero a este qué le pasa con el oro?




Creo que compro cuando mas alto estaba esperando un posible "to the moon"


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (14 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Todas las cryptos solo valen el 1% del oro, lo que esta sobrevaloradísimo es el oro.



Al IGNORE por insultos a la inteligencia.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2017)

Después del comentario de turno de 'irracional', creo que compraré acciones de Yamana Gold y de Harmony Gold en cuanto abra el mercado useño. ¿Alguien que tenga en cartera esas empresas? No encuentro la contabilidad de ambas empresas, sólo queria saber los datos de la deuda, además de la capitalización en el mercado y sus proyectos, ya puestos...

Esto es lo que he encontrado desde MorningStar : 









Balance más reciente de la contabilidad en deudas/equidad de la empresa en junio 2017 :

Debt 26.4 1.6 Bil
Preferred --- ---
Equity 73.6 4.5 Bil


----------



## racional (14 Ago 2017)

El oro 2.0 esta protagonizando el sueño húmedo, que el oro 1.0 nunca tuvo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (14 Ago 2017)

En el mundo hay y ha habido cientos de activos con rentabilidades porcentuales de 4 o 5 cifras. A ciertos catetos e ignorantes el comportamiento del BTC les parece una primicia mundial.

Esos mismos catetos tampoco comprenden el significado del término "conservador" aplicado a una inversión.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Después del comentario de turno de 'irracional', creo que compraré acciones de Yamana Gold y de Harmony Gold en cuanto abra el mercado useño. ¿Alguien que tenga en cartera esas empresas? No encuentro la contabilidad de ambas empresas, sólo queria saber los datos de la deuda, además de la capitalización en el mercado y sus proyectos, ya puestos...
> 
> Esto es lo que he encontrado desde MorningStar :
> 
> ...



Yamana, la conozco bien.

Está muy barata pero su management son unos sinverguenzas bien conocidos por el mercado. Su cotización lleva una penalización implícita importante por este tema.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Después del comentario de turno de 'irracional', creo que compraré acciones de Yamana Gold y de Harmony Gold en cuanto abra el mercado useño. ¿Alguien que tenga en cartera esas empresas? No encuentro la contabilidad de ambas empresas, sólo queria saber los datos de la deuda, además de la capitalización en el mercado y sus proyectos, ya puestos...
> 
> Esto es lo que he encontrado desde MorningStar :
> 
> ...



Yamana Gold Inc. Company Profile / YRI.TO
Aqui tienes informacion.
Solo deja ver 5 mineras al mes gratis.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2017)

Para los que como yo, no sabemos nada del funcionamiento del btc, un enlace que si bien no explica la parte más técnica (la de cómo se descubre un btc, aparte de decir que es un ordenador el que da con la clave, como cuando se utilizan diccionarios para encontrar un password), sí da una hoja de ruta de la cosa.

Guía definitiva para entender el bitcoin


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ago 2017)

GUNDLACH: Gold
Tenemos un patron de taza con asa en el oro.
Normalmente significa rotura alcista pero lo mejor es esperar a que se confirme el lado.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2017)

Más sencillo. El precio del oro ha chocado ya 3 veces con el techo de 1.300 y está peleando en la rotura de la Directriz de Tendencia Bajista primaria.

Que rompa al alza ya de una puta vez


----------



## amador (14 Ago 2017)

Un pequeño off-topic.

Acabo de ver el documental sobre Herbalife en NETFLIX. Una estafa piramidal.

Os lo recomiendo.

A pesar de todo la empresa sigue en pie, y el fondo que puso el corto perdiendo.

HLF Stock Price - Herbalife Ltd. Stock Quote (U.S.: NYSE) - MarketWatch

Saludos


----------



## racional (14 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Que rompa al alza ya de una puta vez



Rompera cuando ellos lo decidan. Que esto no es un mercado libre.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Sir Torpedo, me he quedado atrás en seguir la marcha de las criptomonedas. Debería haber comprado sus acciones justo cuando estaba en el mercado OTC pero claro, quién iba a decir que unos algoritmos cifrados iban a ser de utilidad en un futuro? Para entrar ahora, es imposible, está sobrevaloradísimo, lo que sí he echado el ojo es a Bitcoin Investment del cuál Bankiero me recomendó, pues parece ser unas acciones a mirar en cuánto baje el precio.
> 
> Cómo dice Fernando, cada uno hace lo que le plazca con el dinero. Sir Torpedo si te ves capaz de apoquinar 3.000 euros por acción, adelante, pero dudo que sobrepase sus 'límites' técnicos, ahora los que compren serán grandes empresas o bancos de inversión por tanto, no hay manera de entrar para un pequeño-mediano inversor.



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (14 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por otro lado, para mi gusto, un cateto es el que se obstina en un rendimiento del 20% en dos años, cuando en ese periodo pudo haber elegido un 500% ó un 3000% ; lo que no sé si a eso le llama Ud conservador.



Cateto es alguien que se obstina en predecir el pasado.

Cateto es quien pretende poder ganar el 3000% sin arriesgar el 100% de su himbersión.

Cateto es el que cree que ese 3000% es consecuencia de su astucia y no del azar que le pudo llevar más fácilmente a la ruina.

Un conservador es una persona que carece de la bola de cristal del cateto y por ello asume posiciones defensivas de su patrimonio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> Un pequeño off-topic.
> 
> Acabo de ver el documental sobre Herbalife en NETFLIX. Una estafa piramidal.
> 
> ...



Gracias por escrito, la pongo en visionado para hoy.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Más sencillo. El precio del oro ha chocado ya 3 veces con el techo de 1.300 y está peleando en la rotura de la Directriz de Tendencia Bajista primaria.
> 
> Que rompa al alza ya de una puta vez



En 1300 esta el cuidador. Es decir, Morgan. ::


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2017)

Las Harmony Gold han metido hoy un profit warning.


----------



## racional (15 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> El oro está sufriendo una buena bajada. ¿Qué lo está condicionando para bajar a los 1287? Tampoco es demasiado serio esa bajada, pero de todas formas, no sé si entrar a comprar o no algún ETF de oro... O esperar a que llegue de nuevo a los 1255, cosa que dudo que baje tanto en tan poco tiempo.



ETF, CDF's, todo eso son estafas legales del sistema financiero, no se como aún hay gente que pica. Todo el sistema bancario es una gran estafa. Porque crees que esta subiendo tanto Bitcoin, porque es lo único que se libra de esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ago 2017)

Negro, subirán mucho las Abengoa u que ?...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Nueva crisis destructiva puede arrasar la economía mundial

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (15 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> En 1300 esta el cuidador. Es decir, Morgan. ::



Buenos días !

¿Morgan detrás del precio del oro? ¿Se sabe cuántos activos de oro tiene Morgan? 

A raíz de ésta noticia que es de julio, está interesante, no sé si alguien la ha puesto por aquí :

A raíz del vídeo que publiqué hace unos días acerca del Bitcoin y las criptomonedas en general, en el cual trataba de rellenar algunas variables para situar el Bitcoin en un futuro, pude corroborar que estamos frente a un mero producto de especulación, y no ante una "moneda" o forma de pago.

El precio del Bitcoin ha subido un 250% desde el año pasado, pero según los datos de Morgan Stanley, la aceptación de criptomonedas como forma de pago ha disminuido entre los principales comerciantes.

Según el informe, publicado este miércoles por el grupo de analistas de Morgan Stanley, dirigido por James E. Faucette, "la aceptación de Bitcoin es virtualmente cero y se sigue encogiendo, a pesar de su impresionante revalorización."


Según Morgan Stanley, el año pasado Bitcoin fue aceptado como forma de pago en cinco de los 500 principales comerciantes en línea. Hoy en día, sólo tres de los 500 principales comerciantes aceptan Bitcoin como forma de pago.


Esta disparidad entre la nula aceptación de los comercios online y el rápido reconocimiento y vertiginosa valoración es sorprendente y realmente preocupante.

El banco de inversión ha señalado 3 razones por las que puede estar disminuyendo la aceptación de Bitcoin:

La primera razón tendría que ver con la revalorización del Bitcoin. La mayoría de los propietarios de criptomonedas no quieren pagar con ellas, porque no quieren desprenderse de ellas pensando que el bitcoin va a continuar subiendo de precio, por lo que prefieren mantener sus criptomonedas.

Este punto subraya la tesis del banco de que Bitcoin funciona principalmente como vehículo de inversión/especulación en lugar de "moneda FIAT que se pueda gastar en bienes y servicios.

La segunda razón serían los problemas con la escalabilidad de Bitcoin, que ha hecho que las transacciones sean lentas y costosas. Morgan Stanley cree que los comerciantes encuentran poco atractivo el Bitcoin como forma de pago.

Y por último, los poseedores de Bitcoin han estado más pendientes de convencer a otras personas para que compren Bitcoin que de presionar a los comerciantes para que acepten Bitcoin como forma de pago.

Dicho de otro modo, el ecosistema Bitcoin se ha centrado más en la especulación de valor que en el "trabajo de base", que sería darle una utilidad real al Bitcoin si quieren que sea una moneda seria en lugar de un mero producto especulativo donde se requieren nuevos compradores para aumentar el valor de los Bitcoins proporcionando grandes ganancias a los actuales poseedores de Bitcoin.

Morgan Stanley sí señala que si bien los principales comerciantes no están interesados en aceptar Bitcoin como forma de pago, sí que están muy interesados en la tecnología que sustenta las criptomonedas, una tecnología que ven muy atractiva para aplicarla en otras áreas.

Morgan Stanley: "La aceptación del Bitcoin es prácticamente nula y está disminuyendo" - Negocios1000

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 11:56 ----------




racional dijo:


> ETF, CDF's, todo eso son estafas legales del sistema financiero, no se como aún hay gente que pica. Todo el sistema bancario es una gran estafa. Porque crees que esta subiendo tanto Bitcoin, porque es lo único que se libra de esto.



¿Entonces por ende BTC también es una estafa para tu forma de verlo no? :XX:


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2017)

Vuelvo a decir que a mi bitcoin me parece el Napster de las criptomonedas y que el que se quede atrapado ahí puede perderlo todo en un momento. El que compró a 20 dólares estupendo, si vendió ya hizo caja y si lo aguanta, mucho no va a perder ¿pero gente comprando a 3000 no se acojona? 

Como lo hacen por motivos especulativos, porque para funcionar no vale, es que están esperando qeu suba a 10.000, pero ¿cuantos bitcoins tienes que comprar a ese precio para que merezca la pena el riesgo? ¿quien está comprando bitcoins a 3000? ¿quien te los comprará a 10.000?

Es que esto es una burbuja de libro con todos los sintomas que definió Galbraith en su libro *Breve historia de la euforia financiera*. Si es que en todas, desde la tulipomanía, se siguen las mismas fases una y otra vez. Alguna vez teníamos que aprender. 

La discusión si bitcoin tiene futuro como criptomoneda o no, no es en la que estamos. Es una cuestión técnica que yo no entiendo. Estamos discutiendo sobre si es una burbuja especulativa. 

Los tulipanes se siguieron cultivando y vendiendo y la gente sigue viviendo de ellos, pero el que pagó por un bulbo con su casa, ese no siguió en el negocio.

En mi opinión tiene que aparecer un protocolo más usable por el gran público, más rápido, barato y seguro y entonces sí se generalizará su uso. Pero no será bitcoin, como no fue Napster. Lo que se impuso fue torrent. 

Hoy por hoy es un lío el asunto y si no eres informático no entiendes una puta palabra y todo cuesta un trabajo de la hostia.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: De entrada, hasta los mismos COJONES del mantenimiento de este foro... Acabo de tirarme media hora escribiendo un post y que ha acabado borrado porque esto funciona como una PUTA MIERDA...

Bien, NO lo voy a repetir porque NO me sobra el tiempo... Lo que decía en el mismo es que la gente debería mantenerse alejado del BitCoin, así como de aquellos "activos" financieros que NO entiende y que, además, deberían ser MÁS CLAROS y NO rodeados de "oscuridad"... Eso SÍ, el que quiera arriesgar su dinero es muy libre de hacerlo, pero también las reclamaciones al "maestro armero" si vienen mal dadas...

De todas formas, yo sigo manteniendo mi habitual "mantra": el que quiera "seguridad" tiene los MPs a precios MUY BARATOS, pero ahí se debe entrar sin plazo y sin mirar cotizaciones. En fin, esta "recomendación" NO es para "inversores" al uso de hoy en día y creo que se me entiende.

# Bohemian: Te dejo un enlace a la minería del Oro y que deberías tener en cuenta antes de introducirte en la misma. Y me voya permitir la libertad de decirte que, en mí modesta opinión, estás demasiado "verde" en este tema como para arriesgar tu dinero ahí y me recuerdas mucho a Charizato21 y que corrió la "Suerte" que corrió, a pesar de las advertencias que le dimos tanto paketazo como yo...

What to Look for When Considering Which Gold Mining Companies to Buy - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ago 2017)

Yo tengo acciones en mineras de oro pero mi horizonte inversion es a largo plazo, mínimo 10 años. Para ir a corto plazo hay vehiculos mejores como los cfds sobre precio de oro spot en los que puedes ir con la tendencia diaria.
En otro orden de cosas:





El interes real en USA se vuelve cada vez más negativo.
Los estados estan cada vez mas endeudados y la unica forma que tienen para salir de la deuda sin quiebras es con interes real negativo a largo plazo.





Esto sumado al suelo en los tipos debería impulsar al oro a largo plazo.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el techo en los tipos significó el mayor mercado bajista para el oro que fueron los años 80. Un suelo en los mismos debería significar lo contrario.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: De entrada, hasta los mismos COJONES del mantenimiento de este foro... Acabo de tirarme media hora escribiendo un post y que ha acabado borrado porque esto funciona como una PUTA MIERDA...
> 
> Bien, NO lo voy a repetir porque NO me sobra el tiempo... Lo que decía en el mismo es que la gente debería mantenerse alejado del BitCoin, así como de aquellos "activos" financieros que NO entiende y que, además, deberían ser MÁS CLAROS y NO rodeados de "oscuridad"... Eso SÍ, el que quiera arriesgar su dinero es muy libre de hacerlo, pero también las reclamaciones al "maestro armero" si vienen mal dadas...
> 
> ...



Eso ya me pasó a mí un montón de veces. Hay que escribir fuera del foro, pero supongo que eso lo sabe todo el mundo y no lo hacemos.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2017)

Os pongo el enlace a un mapa del País sin Nombre que tiene como título "Las divisiones étnicas en los Estados Unidos".

El mapa viene de un sitio web francés que se llama diploweb. Uno de esos sitios web que, como tiene mucho dinero, se permite hacer estudios, tintados por su ideología pero interesantes en cuanto a los datos que ofrecen. Diploweb (Diplomatic Web) es un instrumento del Estado Francés.

En este mapa llama la atención que toda la costa este, partiendo desde la Louisiana hasta llegar a Massachusets la predominancia étnica es de raza negra. El estado de Nueva York (Wall Street) incluido.

Del lado costa oeste (oeste medio, oeste sur), predomina el hispano y el asiático. Y el resto del mapa, grosso modo, es predominantemente blanco con unos pocos estados con procedencia étnica mixta.

El mapa indica asimismo la proporción de grupos que Diploweb denomina como "grupos del odio" (nacionalistas blancos, separatistas negros, neo-confederados, ku klux klan y otros), estos, según el mapa, están omnipresentes en la costa este.

Cuento todo esto porque una idea me ronda la cabeza desde hace ya un tiempo y es que el gran crack no va a venir necesariamente del crack financiero sino del crack ente las gentes. En mis delirios más conspiracionistas creo que ése es el crack que los que realmente detienen el poder quieren que ocurra, antes del crack financiero, para luego así poder reinar a sus anchas.

Es decir que, en mi opinión, (a fecha de hoy), antes de la debacle final financiera (es decir el fiasco del actual sistema económico, las gentes se enfrentarán entre ellas a niveles jamás antes conocidos en la Historia.

Mapa (está en francés pero no deja de ser un mapa)

www.diploweb.com/IMG/jpg/david_teuscher_-_ethnies_-_02-05-17.jpg

El artículo que acompaña al mapa (sin interés, lo pongo por referenciar)

Carte des Etats-Unis : quelles divisions ethniques ? Menaces pour la stabilité interne, dynamiques de mouvement et de blocage


----------



## Bohemian (16 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: De entrada, hasta los mismos COJONES del mantenimiento de este foro... Acabo de tirarme media hora escribiendo un post y que ha acabado borrado porque esto funciona como una PUTA MIERDA...
> 
> Bien, NO lo voy a repetir porque NO me sobra el tiempo... Lo que decía en el mismo es que la gente debería mantenerse alejado del BitCoin, así como de aquellos "activos" financieros que NO entiende y que, además, deberían ser MÁS CLAROS y NO rodeados de "oscuridad"... Eso SÍ, el que quiera arriesgar su dinero es muy libre de hacerlo, pero también las reclamaciones al "maestro armero" si vienen mal dadas...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el artículo Fernando, nunca esta de más poder aprender de vosotros y de los artículos que publicáis de vez en cuando. En el mundo de la minería soy un neófito por lo tanto no puedo ser un avispado en mirar como se distribuye una minera, ni cómo hace sus planes de futuro, ahora gracias a ese artículo me ha abierto un poquitín más los ojos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El Banco de España y nuestro dinero

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Ago 2017)

La India prohibe la exportación de oro con mas de 22 kt.

India Bans Gold Exports Above 22 Carats to Plug Trade Loopholes - Bloomberg

Restringir la exportación de oro monetario es una medida que se toma cuando se espera que suceda algo grave.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2017)

Los indues están haciendo el experimento a exportar al resto del planeta.


----------



## Dev-em (16 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vuelvo a decir que a mi bitcoin me parece el Napster de las criptomonedas y que el que se quede atrapado ahí puede perderlo todo en un momento. El que compró a 20 dólares estupendo, si vendió ya hizo caja y si lo aguanta, mucho no va a perder ¿pero gente comprando a 3000 no se acojona?
> 
> Como lo hacen por motivos especulativos, porque para funcionar no vale, es que están esperando qeu suba a 10.000, pero ¿cuantos bitcoins tienes que comprar a ese precio para que merezca la pena el riesgo? ¿quien está comprando bitcoins a 3000? ¿quien te los comprará a 10.000?
> 
> ...



Para mi el Bitcoin tiene potencial de llegar a ser el "oro digital" que pretendían crear sus impulsores , pero para ello debería tener una red similar a las de las tarjetas de credito tipo MasterCard y similares.

Pero le falla la privacidad por que al incluir todas las transacciones anteriores dentro de si lo hace RASTREABLE. La gente quiere privacidad , que solo se consigue con los MPs fisicos , ya que en las divisas estan incluyendo cada vez mas chips y similares.

En fin que para mi el Bitcoin se esta convirtiendo en una especie de obra de arte digital , hecha con ceros y unos , y cotizada por su escasez , su utilidad y la fama que ha cogido .
Pero aún así tiene el talón de aquiles de cuanquier fichero digital , su corruptibilidad , los datos pueden ser alterados , borrados o perdidos , y no es como perder los datos del fichero de un texto cualquiera , una hoja de calculo de economia domestica , o la base de datos de tus discos de musica o videos........
Cryptomonedas = dinero altamente corruptible.


----------



## oinoko (16 Ago 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La India prohibe la exportación de oro con mas de 22 kt.
> 
> India Bans Gold Exports Above 22 Carats to Plug Trade Loopholes - Bloomberg
> 
> Restringir la exportación de oro monetario es una medida que se toma cuando se espera que suceda algo grave.




Leyendo el articulo se ve que es basicamente es para evitar que India haga el "forwarding" de oro entre otros dos paises evitando aranceles, que de modo directo si lo tendría.

Poniendo un ejemplo, evitar la que nos va a montar Estados Unidos gracias al CETA, vendiendo libremente sus productos a la European Union a traves de Canada.

Teniendo el CETA para que necesitan el TTIP?

Además a traves del CETA lo pueden convertir en un canal de un sólo sentido, limitando las entradas en sentido contrario, y evitando los cambios legislativos a los que estaría obligado si se firmara el TTIP.

Para que luego digan que el Trump es tonto. Los tontos (o los vendidos) son los de aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (16 Ago 2017)

Como puede valer una onza de oro Britania del 2016 defectuosa mas de 40.000 euros? Es una broma?

1 oz Britania | Oro | Incrustación defectuosa | CoinInvest

Estoy por cojer unas onzas y liarme a martillazos con ellas


----------



## Los últimos españoles (16 Ago 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Como puede valer una onza de oro Britania del 2016 defectuosa mas de 40.000 euros? Es una broma?
> 
> 1 oz Britania | Oro | Incrustación defectuosa | CoinInvest
> 
> Estoy por cojer unas onzas y liarme a martillazos con ellas



Parece que el defecto es que no aparece el busto de la reina en el anverso.
Ya podrían sacarlas todas así


----------



## Gurney (16 Ago 2017)

Mirando la gráfica del oro esta tarde creía que se había recrudecido lo de NK


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Mirando la gráfica del oro esta tarde creía que se había recrudecido lo de NK



Hay que intentar reventar los 1.300. Tiene toda la pinta que estamos en momentos cruciales.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que intentar reventar los 1.300. Tiene toda la pinta que estamos en momentos cruciales.



La clave es el Usdjpy bertok


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Orooo: Hay "defectos" en algunas monedas, sellos, etc. que hacen que su valor alcance cifras astronómicas. Es algo bastante normal en el mundillo del Coleccionismo. Obviamente, me refiero al defecto en su origen.

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

Debt, Dollars, DOW, War, Silver And Shirts | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Duisenberg (16 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que intentar reventar los 1.300. Tiene toda la pinta que estamos en momentos cruciales.



Y, después de romper el techo de los 1.300, ¿Qué prevés? ¿Escalada hasta los 1.800?. Lo pregunto como neófito que soy.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2017)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Y, después de romper el techo de los 1.300, ¿Qué prevés? ¿Escalada hasta los 1.800?. Lo pregunto como neófito que soy.



Si se decide a romper los 1.300 a corto plazo, me conformo con los 1.400 a fin de año y los 1.600 en algún momento de 2.018.


----------



## Gurney (16 Ago 2017)

Jeje, que esto no es el BTC, es otro tipo de inversión.
Bajarán el precio nuevamente, casi seguro. Tienen aún margen para manipular.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Ago 2017)

A todos en general y viendo lo que pasa que en cuatro horas pega un patapum para arriba.

¿Qué coño a pasado que me entero de esto?:

Feds to sell 14 million barrels from oil reserve  |  Peak Oil News and Message Boards

EEUU va a vender la mitad de sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo para sacar calderilla para el cafelito de la mañana.


----------



## kikepm (16 Ago 2017)

Dev-em dijo:


> Pero aún así tiene el talón de aquiles de cuanquier fichero digital , su corruptibilidad , los datos pueden ser alterados , borrados o perdidos..



No. 

Los que no entendeis el BTC no deberíais hacer afirmaciones fantásticas sin antes informaros.

Precisamente BTC es la más grande red informática del mundo dedicada a proveer CONSENSO, mediante una base de datos llamada blockchain que tiene, EXACTAMENTE, las características contrarias a las que has indicado:

INCORRUPTIBILIDAD
INALTERABILIDAD
PERSISTENCIA

En el caso que nos ocupa, el consenso se utiliza para determinar quien posee que BTCs. Pero puede ser usado para muchas otras utilidades que lo requieran (certificación, fe pública, etc).


Bueno, exactamente puede no ser como he dicho, pero la probabilidad de que la Blockchain se corrompa es despreciable, tanto como un 1 dividido por 10 elevado a un número fantasticamente grande.

La única posibilidad realista actual de corromper la blockchain pasaria por un ejercicio radical de totalitarismo en la forma de eliminar físicamente internet, por ejemplo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2017)

Respecto a algunos comentarios que he leído, he de deciros que el Oro presenta una pauta estacional alcista en los meses de Agosto y Septiembre, especialmente en ése último mes.

Y el día que rompamos los $1396,10 con fuerte volumen, quizás, asistamos a un fuerte impulso alcista. Yo estoy convencido de que los máximos se superarán de aquí al 2020... SÍ, parece un poco "largo", pero estamos hablando de "otro" tipo de "inversión".

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (17 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No.
> 
> Los que no entendeis el BTC no deberíais hacer afirmaciones fantásticas sin antes informaros.
> 
> ...



Confundí el token (Bitcoin) con todo lo que lo rodea.

Siguiendo tus razonamientos , otra forma de alterar la blockchain sería "robar" el consenso , para ello necesitarias una mayoria simple de los participantes ( la mitad más uno ) , por ahora inrealizable pero quizás con la computación cuantica , o algo similar lo consigan pronto.

Además de que hay más partes corruptibles de la "cadena" como serían los "monederos" (Walets) , y las casas de cambio de cryptodivisas que guardan las cryptomonedas de sus clientes , ¿ En la blockchain quien sale como poseedor las primeras o los segundos ?.......

En fin que como en todo codigo informatico hay partes mas vulnerables que otras , si me dices que la blockchain ( las gallinas ) es (son) segura (s) , entonces habrá que estar ojo avizor de que quien guarda el gallinero es un "perro guardian" y no un "zorro ladrón".......... 

Naturalmente si tienes Bitcoins u otra cryptodivisa.

P.D.
Con los MPs no es tan complicado.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Los

Y también desde este hilo abogamos por un Plan B y NO, necesariamente, el que plantea Laborda en su artículo, pero SÍ que vale la pena que lo tengamos en cuenta dentro de nuestro particular Plan B...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Los
> 
> ...



Estos artículos como el de Laborda me parecen bien. He leído miles desde que era un adolescente. Aciertan siempre en el diagnóstico de la situación. El problema es cuando llegan al final y tienen que proponer soluciones a los problemas. Aunque alguna sea plausible, ninguna es viable y jamás se implementan. 

Salir del euro, dice... Eso no ocurrirá jamás. Ni el coletas nos sacaría si alguna vez, no lo quiera Dios, gobernase. Lo más que puede suceder es que nos echen a patadas, pero tampoco pasará.

Generalmente, las crisis como esta acaban de la peor forma posible, que es como va a acabar esta también.... pero peor...

Claro que esto lo llevamos diciendo en este foro desde antes del año 2007 y aquí seguimos. La gente sigue viviendo. No se les ve mal alimentados... al contrario, la grasa rebosa por los pantalones ajustados que están de moda.

A lo mejor tienen razón la Merkel, el de la silla de ruedas, Rajoy y Montoro y somos nosotros los que no tenemos ni puta idea y esto dentro de diez años sigue tirando. 

Y nosotros nos morimos, mirando las montañas por la ventana del hospital con cara de sorpresa.


----------



## frisch (17 Ago 2017)

Buenas tardes Kovaliov,

Agradezco tu reflexión porque me hace reflexionar.

Al igual que el ser humano (ser pensante) no sabe qué es lo que realmente hay en el fondo de su corazón, es decir qué es lo que le mueve a hacer esto o aquello (él lo puede llamar generosidad cuando en el fondo resulta que es salvarse a si mismo o él lo puede llamar supervivencia cuando en realidad resulta que es codicia) las cabezas "pensantes" en estos tiempos tan extraños que nos han tocado vivir, tampoco saben qué es lo que en realidad va a ocurrir.

Los análisis se basan en un 99% en la fórmula de "a toro pasado", maquillada de vaticinio, prospección. Muy poca gente tiene las ideas suficientemente claras como para actuar como profetas. Ese don le es dado a muy pocos y, por cierto, cuando ocurre, las más de las veces, no les hace caso ni su familia a la hora de comer.

Es decir que aunque Laborda (por ejemplo) formula su o la solución, ésta nunca podrá llevarse a cabo por dos razones básicas (en mi opinión).

1. La codicia de los más pobres y la codicia de los más ricos es la misma codicia. No hay diferencia sino es en la "cantidad", en el "monto". El principio es el mismo (por supuesto, los daños colaterales, en proporción).

2. Como el sistema democrático está montado de manera que los más pobres (me refiero a todo el espectro que va desde la clase media a la clase más desfavorecida pasando por los transeúntes - una vez aquí, otra allá -) son los que lo mantienen, porque son legión, es muy probable que la cosa dure, antes de que se vaya al cuerno, un buen rato. 

Merkel, el de la silla de ruedas, nuestro Mariano, el que llaman el "Mozart de las Finanzas" presidente de la République, el Pato Donald, el ex-agente , siempre en activo, de los servicios de inteligencia del Kremlin e incluso nuestro Amado Líder, yo creo que no recuerdan ni como se llaman los hijos e hijas de sus respectivos Ministros de Agricultura,¡como para acordarse de sus súbditos! (hasta la siguiente campaña electoral - por cierto, en Occidente las precampañas electorales son cada vez más largas - ) .

Las mal llamadas crisis, TODAS, son un producto de marketing (incluyendo guerras mundiales).

Es cierto que la gente sigue viviendo y no se le ve mal alimentada, o sí, porque cada vez hay más obesos pero, también es cierto que uno conoce lo que quiere conocer. Es decir que el ser humano, en general, tiene aversión a encontrarse con los que no son "inter pares". Eso es más viejo que la Tierra.

La realidad es que todos los días hay cosas terribles que ocurren de las que no se entera casi nadie. El dolor, la desesperación, el hambre (sí el hambre), el desasosiego que trae consigo la individualidad como religión suprema, están a la orden del día desde que el mundo es mundo y, todo esto, cada vez más ante la indiferencia total.

Por ejemplo.

Yemen

Guerra Civil inducida.

A fecha de hoy, medio millón de casos de cólera (la enfermedad). Por supuesto, las primeras víctimas los niños, esos seres que no entienden nada de nada más allá de darle una patada a un balón creyéndose Messi pero que lo padecen todo como si fueran responsables del desaguisado.

No hay solución, ni Labordiana ni nada, a menos que de una vez por todas el ser humano se haga cargo y respete su capacidad de ser "ser humano".

Conclusión

No hay nada que hacer. Los malos de la peli seguirán haciendo de malos y los buenos de la peli tratarán de seguir siendo buenos, por supuesto, a duras penas.

Hay una frase del evangelio que me resulta paradigmática.

Los seguidores de Jesús, que han entendido que el mal reina en el mundo, le preguntan a Jesús ¿vaya y porque no nos cargamos a los malos? Jesús contesta (parafraseo): cuando siembras trigo, el trigo crece junto a las malas hierbas. Si tratásemos de quitar las malas hierbas, correríamos el riesgo de también cargarnos el trigo. Dejemos que ambos crezcan y llegado el tiempo de la siega, ya separaremos la mala hierba del buen grano.

El ser humano en vez de seguir la máxima, fundó Monsanto.

Y así nos va.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ago 2017)

Si perforamos va a pegar una estirada arriba, tanto RSI como MACD por ejemplo indican que podría quedar cacho al alza.

Yo si me moviera con derivados, rotos los 1305$ abriría largos, lo que es posible hagan muchos sistemas automáticos, levantando el precio hacia los 1350$ relativamente rápido.

Por abajo la zona de 1215$ debería actuar como soporte o zona de compra...yo si lo veo, así lo haré...como siempre.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar. A ver si saco tiempo de dónde no tengo para devolveros algo de vuestro tiempo a cambio del mio.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:Bueno, como ya comenté en su momento, tanto Laborda como Centeno o Bermejo seguirán apareciendo por este hilo.

Y puestos a recordar frases, me viene una a la memoria, dado que en breve haré un viaje por las tierras donde acontecieron los hechos: "Matadlos a todos. Dios reconocerá a los suyos." 

Por cierto, fue pronunciada por Arnaldo Amalric, Abad cisterciense francés, Arzobispo de Narbona... entre otras "lindezas".

Y también recordando lo acontecido hoy en Barcelona me ha llegado ésto que suscribo totalmente...

"Hay quien dice que hay que combatir el terrorismo con flores.
Estamos de acuerdo.
Sólo falta saber en qué calibre quieren las flores."

Y más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Ago 2017)

Gracias paketazo.

Yo entré hace unos días antes de la subida en SLV (almacenar plata es engorroso).

Supongo que si el Oro sube, la plata le seguirá detrás.

Me pensaré comprar alguna onza para largo y quizá meter algo en GLD a corto, a ver si ocurre la subida que comentas.

Saludos

---

Por cierto:

CIA warned police Las Ramblas was a likely terror target | Daily Mail Online





paketazo dijo:


> Si perforamos va a pegar una estirada arriba, tanto RSI como MACD por ejemplo indican que podría quedar cacho al alza.
> 
> Yo si me moviera con derivados, rotos los 1305$ abriría largos, lo que es posible hagan muchos sistemas automáticos, levantando el precio hacia los 1350$ relativamente rápido.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2017)

Hola, amador: Creo que paketazo es partidario del FÍSICO y NO del "papel" en los MPs... y ahí se decanta por el Oro.

En lo personal, yo sigo acumulando FÍSICO y el "papel" para quien lo quiera. Yo suelo usarlo para otros menesteres... Sin embargo, cada cual es muy libre de tomar sus PROPIAS decisiones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2017)

Interesante...

Ronan Manly, John Embry, James Turk: Discuss The Feds Missing Gold - The Daily Coin

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2017)

Oro atacando los 1.300.

Ahora en 1.301


----------



## Duisenberg (18 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Oro atacando los 1.300.
> 
> Ahora en 1.301



Joder, ahora que estaba en proceso de acopio...:S


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2017)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Joder, ahora que estaba en proceso de acopio...:S



Yo ya llevo un 6,6% de mi portfolio en producción de oro.

Ahora que suba y los productores le acompañen.


----------



## xavik (18 Ago 2017)

Me sigue pareciendo muy curioso que hablemos del precio del oro en dólares, cuando lo que nos interesa a nosotros es el euro. Supongo que es de tanto leer artículos que citan el precio en $.


----------



## Duisenberg (18 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ya llevo un 6,6% de mi portfolio en producción de oro.
> 
> Ahora que suba y los productores le acompañen.



Entiendo que te refieres a las mineras. Yo no me muevo a esos niveles, aunque los aportes de foreros que sabéis del tema son bien recibidos. Yo solo pretendo acumular algo de "metal" en fracciones pequeñas, para cuando llegue el madmax. Lo de los latunes y las pastilla de yoduro de potasio ya lo tengo controlado.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2017)

Papelón que le han metido en el nivel.

Es cuestión de tiempo que caiga y salga al alza.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2017)

¿sabéis por qué ha pegado ese subidón el petróleo por la tarde?


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2017)

xavik dijo:


> Me sigue pareciendo muy curioso que hablemos del precio del oro en dólares, cuando lo que nos interesa a nosotros es el euro. Supongo que es de tanto leer artículos que citan el precio en $.



Yo vivo en España y llevo años pensando y "trabajando" en $.

No tiene demasiado sentido usar el € en mercados internacionales cuando es la divisa "reina" la que marca el ritmo.

Yo pienso en oro/$, petroleo/$, BTC/$, google/$...

Es posible que el pan lo compre con €, pero realmente el "ritmo" de esos € los marca el $, al igual que el ritmo de las libras, CHF, NOK, $ Canadiense...

Para mi hablar de $ en economía es como hablar del sistema métrico decimal.

Por otra parte, os habeis fijado que ayer di un precio de apertura de largos en la zona de 1305$...bien, pues ha sido confirmar la alcista y caer en picado.

Si eso no es tener las maquinitas programadas para robar carteras que venga otro a explicarmelo.

Pese a ello, sigo pensando que largos por encimade 1305$ son ganadores, lo que sucede es que en el primer intento han barrido todos los stops que se colocaron en 1299$ y por eso ha bajado rapidamente.

Apostaría por consolidación y de nuevo subida tras espantar viejas...pero ojo...suelo equivocarme bastante, si no, ya sería millonario.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ago 2017)

He visto por ahi que lo del petroleo es por un dato de descenso de pozos operativos en USA. En general el mercado se esta moviendo sin rumbo fijo.

Estas ultimas semanas ha habido un gran volumen en el oro y eso tiene pinta de acumulacion de manos fuertes. En Octubre USA negocia el techo de deuda, segun lo que ocurra puede ser un evento muy alcista para el oro.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo vivo en España y llevo años pensando y "trabajando" en $.
> 
> No tiene demasiado sentido usar el € en mercados internacionales cuando es la divisa "reina" la que marca el ritmo.
> 
> ...



Es a tercera vez en muchos meses que ataca el nivel de 1.300$ y los principales índices ya huelen en la madurez del ciclo.

También creo que es cuestión de tiempo romper al alza ese nivel.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 21:45 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> He visto por ahi que lo del petroleo es por un dato de descenso de pozos operativos en USA. En general el mercado se esta moviendo sin rumbo fijo.
> 
> Estas ultimas semanas ha habido un gran volumen en el oro y eso tiene pinta de acumulacion de manos fuertes. En Octubre USA negocia el techo de deuda, segun lo que ocurra puede ser un evento muy alcista para el oro.



El techo de deuda siempre se subirá, como han hecho desde la época de Nixon.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- POR QUÉ NO ESTALLA UNA REVOLUCIÓN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - POR QUÉ NO ESTALLA UNA REVOLUCIÓN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Gran artículo. Tiene razón en todo. 

Yo ya no soy capaz ni tengo tiempo de procesar tanta información. Y este es el único medio que utilizo en Internet. Ni Twitter, ni Facebook... Sin embargo no doy abasto. Este artículo me acaba de llevar una hora de mi fin de semana, con los comentarios y vídeos. 

Ya no puedo leer solo un libro de seguido. Tengo nueve en marcha y no pierdo el hilo. Es raro que uno me atrape y me absorba, como sucedía antes de internet. 

No veo solución porque la vida es muy corta y no me va a dar tiempo a leerlo todo. 


Y además se supone que leemos para poder actuar y lo que hacemos es paralizarnos. 

Es lo que pone de manifiesto el artículo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Pues, la verdad, ya somos dos... Yo soy un tipo muy activo leyendo libros, artículos, investigación campo, estudios personales, etc. y NO, no doy abasto... Y eso que llevo tiempo acotando tanta "dispersión", pero bueno me divierte y creo que me ayuda a "cultivarme". Por tanto, me quedo con lo que puedo absorber y somos afortunados, porque tú sabes que hubo unos tiempos en los que NO había tantas "facilidades". Al menos, por este hilo procuramos que NO entre basura y después que cada cual extraiga sus PROPIAS conclusiones sobre lo que lea.

Y dejo un inteligente artículo si sabemos leerlo y "entenderlo", máxime cuando todo está tan reciente...

- Trasfondo de los atentados de Barcelona y Cambrils

Bueno, esto lo aporta alguien -menda lerenda- que está que "trina" con los musulmanes y su puta "Religión"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Pues, la verdad, ya somos dos... Yo soy un tipo muy activo leyendo libros, artículos, investigación campo, estudios personales, etc. y NO, no doy abasto... Y eso que llevo tiempo acotando tanta "dispersión", pero bueno me divierte y creo que me ayuda a "cultivarme". Por tanto, me quedo con lo que puedo absorber y somos afortunados, porque tú sabes que hubo unos tiempos en los que NO había tantas "facilidades". Al menos, por este hilo procuramos que NO entre basura y después que cada cual extraiga sus PROPIAS conclusiones sobre lo que lea.
> 
> Y dejo un inteligente artículo si sabemos leerlo y "entenderlo", máxime cuando todo está tan reciente...
> 
> ...




buen articulo Fernando y excelentes comentarios de las ultimas semanas.
me ha costado lo mío ponerme al día pero aquí estoy.
en realidad , las religiones son una forma mas de controlar a las masas , es solo que cada " secta " a tenido su momento de gloria . No importa de que religión eres , sino quien la dirige ,,,,,


----------



## oinoko (20 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo un inteligente artículo si sabemos leerlo y "entenderlo", máxime cuando todo está tan reciente...
> 
> - Trasfondo de los atentados de Barcelona y Cambrils
> 
> ...



El articulo es interesante, y es un resumen de un trabajo mayor al que se linka desde el mismo artículo.

Religión, poder y petróleo en el avispero de Oriente Medio (por J.Jacks) | Radio Gramsci


Es algo largo, y conforme avanza el articulo hay que volver a releer el parrafo anterior para no perderse en la trama, pero vale mucho la pena si se quiere entender porque es todo mucho más complejo de lo que parece (total una media horita).

Es un autentico "Juego de Tronos" donde los enemigos en unos temas pueden ser aliados en otros, y que los gobiernos y multinacionales occidentales , y los intereses en el petroleo y sobretodo en los gaseoductos, tienen mucha parte de la culpa de lo que pasa. 

Es interesante el concepto de que Bin Laden era sólo un títere de los servicios secretos Americanos y Saudies , y que cuando dejo de ser útil se le quito de enmedio, o porque los Americanos estén obligados a llevarse bien con los Saudies a pesar de saberse que són los que financian casi todo el terrorismo internacional con el dinero que les pagamos nosotros mismos por el petroleo.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2017)

El verdadero éxito de la oligarquía ha sido la total intervención de los medios de des-información y el sistema des-educativo puestos a los intereses oscuros de dominación que persiguen.

La sociedad occidental ha perdido toda capacidad de autocrítica y rebeldía (es España se lo debemos principalmente a Mr X que destruyó la sociedad industrial y sus contestarios colectivos). Hoy lo trendy es el wannabismo y el postureo a tope en la venta al mundo que es Facebook e Instagram. Muchos viven para publicar su vida ahí.

No hay solución porque no hay colectivos que vayan a prender la chispa. En España, medio país vive de pensión y/o subsidiado. La juventud está largándose lo antes posible y la gentuza que queda vive a cuerpo de rey con 400 pavos para los litros y los canutos.

Los malos ganaron la guerra contra la sociedad y aunque todavía quedan reductos de disidencia, cada vez somos menos y creo que orientados a un perímetro que se reduce específicamente al ámbito familiar.

En este hilo no hace falta recordar lo de hacer los deberes, quitar las deudas y monitorizar los gastos ...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2017)

Hola, oinoko: Gracias por el aporte y, francamente, pienso que ya es hora de dejarnos de "moralismos" de estar por casa y empezar a tomar medidas contra este colectivo, al menos hasta que no se integren y se comporten de forma "normal"...

Para ser más claro: Ni un puto permiso más para la construcción de Mezquitas, fuera todas las ayudas oficiales y que se suelen negar a los "nativos" de aquí, "pasaporte" a sus respectivos países a todos aquellos que NO trabajan y viven del "cuento", prisión o expulsión para todos aquellos que se sabe son "próximos" al radicalismo y empezando por los promotores, es decir sus putos imanes... Es decir, una LIMPIEZA absoluta y ¡Ojo! porque uno emplearía otros métodos más propios de las Dictaduras.

Y volviendo al "origen" de todos los "males", y retomando los artículos, he de decir que no hace mucho que la administración Trump concedió 110.000 millones de Dolares para su Defensa a Arabia Saudita. Bien, éste país a su vez concedió en Diciembre de 2015 unos 22.000 millones de Dólares a... Marruecos para el mismo "concepto", es decir Defensa. Y este "vecino" y potencial enemigo de nuestro país ha multiplicado por 15 en los últimos diez años sus compras de armas...

En fin, que uno empieza a sentir un tremendo ASCO a medida que profundiza un poco en los tejemanejes que mueven la geopolítica mundial...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Ago 2017)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...1690&redirect=false&contributor=Adam+Hamilton
Situación de las mineras.


----------



## anschluss (20 Ago 2017)

Vaya vaya vaya siempre la misma historia. Como en un muro del facebook, aquí tmbn resulta que están todos los buenos. Y los malos afuera. Pero luego lo miras de cerca y ves que el islam tiene como único patrón el oro. Y que como vais todos a vuestra bola, en occidente decís que los yihadistas son religiosos de la misma mecánica que en oriente medio dicen que son reformadores y anti-religiosos.

Atentados París: De Averroes al Estado Islámico. Fuentes filosóficas de la yihad. Noticias de Cultura


----------



## frisch (20 Ago 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos.

En fin, son días difíciles porque la cosa toca cerca.

Es lo que tiene el ser humano, le duele el alma, la suya. A partir de ahí, en función de la distancia a la que se encuentran las otras almas, el dolor va mitigándose hasta que llegado un punto, casi desaparece.

Gracias por los enlaces que habéis indicado, muy interesantes.

Desde mi punto de vista, todo esto es como el lanzamiento de un producto comercial.

En términos de marketing se denomina el packaging.

La relación entre el packaging (el envoltorio) y el producto puede ir de 0,001 al 100 %.

Es decir que cuando compro un yogur Danone con bífidus activos que favorecen el desarrollo de la flora intestinal, estoy comprando yogur mondo y lirondo pero el packaging me hace creer, y yo lo creo, que el yogur tiene propiedades añadidas científicamente milagrosas.

En el caso del mal llamado terrorismo islamista pasa algo de lo mismo.

El islam, ser musulmán, profesar la fe en el Profeta, en el Corán y en Allah es el packaging que utiliza "Danone" para acometer sus fechorías que nada tienen que ver con los bífidus activos.

En román paladino:

Los árboles nos impiden ver el bosque.

En román paladino v2.0

Lo ocurrido no tiene nada que ver con el islam. Una de las pruebas está en que muchos de los terroristas de muchos de los atentados bebían alcohol, iban de putas y raramente acudían a la mezquita a rezar y cuando lo hacían era para recibir, en privado, las consignas de imán chalao e intervenido.

En román paladino v3.0

Los de Danone han encontrado un filón de oro con este packaging.

Conclusión

El problema no es el islam, el problema es DANONE.

P.S. No te dejes confundir, busca el fondo y su razón. ¡Recuerda! Se ven las caras pero nunca el corazón. (Rubén Blades, Willie Colón).


----------



## Duisenberg (20 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> En román paladino v2.0
> 
> Lo ocurrido no tiene nada que ver con el islam. Una de las pruebas está en que muchos de los terroristas de muchos de los atentados bebían alcohol, iban de putas y raramente acudían a la mezquita a rezar y cuando lo hacían era para recibir, en privado, las consignas de imán chalao e intervenido.
> 
> ...



Pues disiento de lo que dices. Sí que tiene que ver con el Islam. Concretamente con una visión rigorista (el wahabismo) que lleva a sus adeptos a cometer las barbaridades que puntualmente sufrimos en Europa pero que día tras día sufren en Siria e Irak.

Que mantuvieran, en muchos casos, una vida tan alejada de lo que se supone una vida del buen fiel, no es de extrañar. En muchos casos es una vida que los terroristas ya llevaban antes de la radicalización, y para ocultar ese proceso de radicalización y no levantar sospechosos cambios de hábitos, siguen con esa vida aunque sean profundos y fieles devotos. El Islam permite ese engaño _(Taqiyya)_.

Hace tiempo vi un documental histórico que me pareció muy interesante. Lo que decía es que al estallar la Primera Guerra Mundial, un orientalista alemán (lástima no recordar su nombre) propuso la idea de “convencer” a los fundamentalistas musulmanes de la India (la joya del Imperio Británico) para que declarasen la _yihad_ contra el _Raj _británico y poner, así, en serías dificultades a Gran Bretaña. Los ingleses supieron frenar el intento y tomaron la idea que trasladaron a Arabia, con el fin de atacar al Imperio Otomano, en el que los fanáticos wahabitas de los Saud fueron pieza fundamental de la exitosa rebelión. Después vino la unificación de Arabia Saudita, el descubrimiento del petroleo, el nacimiento del petrodolar, hasta llegar a la situación de hoy en día.

Dices que el problema es “DANONE”, no el Islam. El descubrimiento del petroleo (y en menor medida gas), ha sido una bendición de Alá para los visionarios saudíes y su proyecto de extender el wahabismo a los cuatro rincones del planeta.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Un aumento de reservas en países asiáticos afectaría al dólar

Saludos.


----------



## jorka (21 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> (...)
> En román paladino:
> 
> Los árboles nos impiden ver el bosque.
> ...



El único mecanismo de salvación del alma en la religión musulmana es el sacrificio y la muerte en la guerra contra los infieles (Yihad). Da lo mismo lo que hubieres hecho anteriormente. Está explicitamente consignado en el Corán, el resto de fieles no tiene la salvación garantizada, se cita textualmente que ni siquiera el profeta Mahoma tiene garantizado el acceso al paraiso.

El perfil de muchos terroristas yihadistas es el mismo, llevaron una vida "disoluta" y en contra de las tradiciones del islam, bebían, fumaban, etc... Pero el acto del sacrificio los transporta directamente con las huries y demás beneficios celestiales.

Este perfil tambien se da en muchos musulmanes "europeos" que marcharon a hacer la guerra ( osea practicar el terrorismo a lo grande) en Siria o Libia con el beneplacito y conocimiento de nuestras auoridades y el silencio complice de nuestra prensa democratica.


----------



## oinoko (21 Ago 2017)

jorka dijo:


> El único mecanismo de salvación del alma en la religión musulmana es el sacrificio y la muerte en la guerra contra los infieles (Yihad). Da lo mismo lo que hubieres hecho anteriormente. Está explicitamente consignado en el Corán, el resto de fieles no tiene la salvación garantizada, se cita textualmente que ni siquiera el profeta Mahoma tiene garantizado el acceso al paraiso.
> 
> El perfil de muchos terroristas yihadistas es el mismo, llevaron una vida "disoluta" y en contra de las tradiciones del islam, bebían, fumaban, etc... Pero el acto del sacrificio los transporta directamente con las huries y demás beneficios celestiales.
> 
> Este perfil tambien se da en muchos musulmanes "europeos" que marcharon a hacer la guerra ( osea practicar el terrorismo a lo grande) en Siria o Libia con el beneplacito y conocimiento de nuestras auoridades y el silencio complice de nuestra prensa democratica.



Visión demasiado simplificada de un problema muy complejo.

Ya que mencionas a Libia y solo por ponerte un ejemplo, en Libia había una dictadura (socialista) de las más suavecitas de todo Africa, absolutamente Laica e independiente de la religión. A lo largo de 40 años, el Regimen de Gadafi tuvo etapas mejores y etapas peores, pero no creo que el Regimen de Gadafi en 2011, fuera peor que los últimos años de la Stasi en la RDA (pre-caida del muro) y en cualquier caso, mucho mejor que lo que había y hay en la mayoría de países africanos. Gadafi había sacado a Libia de la miseria nacionalizando el petroleo, y lo había convertido en uno de los países más ricos de Africa.

Pero el señor Gadafi calculo mal sus fuerzas y decidió tocarle los nipones al "Premio Nobel de la Paz Obama", y empezo a vender sus enormes reservas de petroleo en Euros, en lugar de en Dolares como todo el mundo. Si cundía el ejemplo sería un peligro para el Petrodollar del "Premio Nobel de la Paz Obama", y junto a "La Secretaria de Estado Clinton" le montaron un golpe de estado a Gadafi, y Europa le hizo la claca, eso si, le buscaron un nombre bonito para poderlo vender a la prensa, y el asesor de marketing de golpes de estado pensó que "Primavera Arabe" sonaba bien en los telediarios y transmitía esperanza en algo mejor. Primavera Arabe? , ¡vaya tela!.

Una vez muerto Gadafi, los americanos se piraron de allí al día siguiente, y dejaron un estado fallido, donde ha habido una guerra civil inconclusa y ahora los señores de la guerra afines al Daesh campan a sus anchas, pura edad media pero con metralletas pesadas montadas sobre los Jeeps (las mas cotizadas son las ametralladoras anti-aereas de fabricación rusa que tenia Gadafi, montadas sobre un tripode en camionetas tipo Toyota Helix). Es eso mejor que lo que había? Hacia falta montar un golpe de estado para esto? 

Ahora en los telediarios no se dice nada de Libia porque no esta dentro del programa de propaganda, informar de la cagada que dejaron allí, a solo 500 Kilometros de Italia. Por cierto, un buen número de armas del ejercito de Gadafi, acabaron en Siria en manos del Daesh. Otra cagada más? A veces parece que lo hagan a propósito.

Mientras tanto, la consigna en los telediarios es sacar todos los días a Venezuela, a ver que tontería ha dicho hoy Maduro, para alimentar la falacia: Podemos = Venezuela = Caos.

En Libia, tras la caída de Gadafi ha habido una Guerra Civil y ahora hay un estado fallido donde mueren a cientos cada semana a manos de los Señores de la Guerra, y está mucho más cerca que Venezuela. ¿Alguien se ha enterado? No será por los telediarios.

Podríamos seguir con la historia de cada país musulman, y cada pais es diferente pero en casi todos ellos ha metido la mano de un modo u otro "Premio Nobel de la Paz Obama" caso de que no lo hubiera hecho antes "Leo los libros boca abajo - George W. Bush". Todos menos donde de verdad había motivos para meterla: Arabía Saudi, que son los que financian realmente el terrorismo internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Visión demasiado simplificada de un problema muy complejo.
> 
> Solo por ponerte un ejemplo y ya que lo mencionas, en Libia había una dictadura (socialista) de las más suavecitas de todo Africa, absolutamente Laica e independiente de la religión. A lo largo de 40 años, el Regimen de Gadafi tuvo etapas mejores y etapas peores, pero no creo que el Regimen de Gadafi en 2011, fuera peor que los últimos años de la Stasi en la RDA (pre-caida del muro) y en cualquier caso, mucho mejor que lo que había y hay en la mayoría de países africanos. Gadafi había sacado a Libia de la miseria nacionalizando el petroleo, y lo había convertido en uno de los países más ricos de Africa.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Imposible ser más certero.


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Visión demasiado simplificada de un problema muy complejo.
> 
> .../...



Gracias por tu comentario oinoko.

Bueno, el problema no es tan complejo si se entiende que el poder siempre se ha movido por los mismos motivos: la guita.

Por cierto, el propio Ghadafi hasta poco antes de que se lo cepillaran pertenecía a esos mismos círculos del poder. Tenía un hijo graduado de la ínclita London Economics School y se codeaba con los grandes que incluso le permitían instalar su jaima en los jardines del país que le acogía, en vez de aposentarse en las dependencias oficiales. Es más, Ghadafi financió 2 campañas electorales de un presidente de la República Francesa.

El caso Ghadafi es paradigmático (hay muchos otros) porque un jefe de Estado que pertenece a los círculos del poder mundial, es enviado a criar malvas por el propio poder mundial. Luego, la lección que se deduce de ello es que, el poder no reside en "personas" sino en la guita.

Ghadafi fue ejecutado porque ya no interesaba a los intereses de la guita.

La guita es algo que está ahí. Es como una máquina expendedora a la que pueden acceder los que pueden, pero la máquina, por si misma, rige el sistema. La máquina decide quién manda y quién deja de mandar (de ahí que llegado el momento se cepillen a Ghadafi). Por supuesto, los que le dan a la palanca o al botón para que funcione son seres humanos. Como diría Don Corleone: no es nada personal (el que te ejecutemos), son los negocios.

Volviendo al tema principal.

Vamos a ver (no es en respuesta a tu comentario oinoko): Considerar que los que perpetraron la masacre de Las Ramblas y de Cambrils lo hacen porque son musulmanes y considerar que los perpetradores son musulmanes es como considerar que la Inquisición católica predicaba el sermón de la montaña mientras hincaba clavos entre las uñas y el dedo de los torturados.

Esos pringaos tienen de musulmanes lo que el FMI tiene de organización que ayuda al desarrollo de los países mediante un fondo monetario internacional.

Nada.

El sistema de la máquina expendedora de guita necesita para funcionar un chivo expiatorio y una mano ejecutora. El chivo expiatorio ya sabemos quien es, usted y yo, y, la mano ejecutora según los tiempos se denomina, de una manera u otra. A fechas de hoy el islamismo, en la Italia de 1970, por ejemplo, las Brigate Rosse y, en la de 1980, Ordine Nuovo.

Pido, suplico una visión de la cosa con más altura (insisto, no me refiero a ti oinoko):

El problema no es el islam es DANONE.


----------



## oinoko (21 Ago 2017)

¿En que se parecen Saddam Hussein, Gadafi y Hugo Chavez?

-Saddam Hussein empezo a vender petroleo en Euros en el año 2000.
En 2003 con la excusa del 11-S y "las armas de destrucción masiva" invadieron Irak con 4 veces mas soldados de los que fueron a Afganistan,

¿Si el 11-S lo montaron unos afganos con financiación de Arabia Saudí, que buscaban los EEUU en Irak? ah, si, "armas de destrucción masiva", LOL.

Gadafi empezo a vender el petroleo en Euros y en oro en el 2008. En el 2011 le montaron un primaverazo.

Cuando se creo el euro, Hugo Chavez amenazo con vender el petroleo en euros. En abril de 2002, le montaron un golpe de estado, Hugo Chavez estuvo en paradero desconocido durante 3 días y 3 noches, cuando reapareció, estuvo blasfemando contra los americanos hasta que se quedo afónico, pero el proyecto para vender el petroleo en euros desapareció de la agenda.

Este tipo de ejemplos no pueden prosperar, si los EEUU no hacen nada otros paises podrían seguir el ejemplo.

La economía americana depende de poder imprimir todos los dolares que necesiten, y a su vez, esa posiblidad depende de que el dolar sea la moneda en la que se negocia el petroleo, ya que de ese modo todos los paises están obligados a tener reservas en dolares.

Si están dispuestos a empezar una guerra por mantener el dolar, ¿alguien se sorprende de que manipulen el mercado de cualquier divisa incluida el oro, que le pueda hacer sombra al dolar?

Hace año y medio que levantaron el embargo a Iran y este pais ha vuelto a exportar petroleo, curiosamente Iran está vendiendo el petroleo en Euros (¡Hay quien no aprende!). Estadisticamente les queda entre un año / año y medio, antes de que los americanos les acusen de tener la bomba atomica, o bombas quimicas, o cualquier tontería similar que sirva como excusa para montarles un buen pollo. Calculo que como mínimo les aplicaran otra vez el embargo antes de año y medio.

Hagan sus apuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2017)

Un petrodolar para unirlos a todos.

Quién se mueve, deja de existir.

El wannabismo de la sociedad occidental hace que la imposición de imperio sea mucho más sencilla.

Amén, quién lo sabe y no actúa, tiene el resultado que merece.


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - POR QUÉ NO ESTALLA UNA REVOLUCIÓN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Muy buen articulo Fernando,

Me permito añadir a esta forma de manipulación, las "Ventanas de Overton" o como conseguir que se considere normal y mayoritario cualquier aberración que se te ocurra, y por el camino convertir en minoria y perseguible a la gente normal

Ventana Overton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 01:46 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: Gracias por el aporte y, francamente, pienso que ya es hora de dejarnos de "moralismos" de estar por casa y empezar a tomar medidas contra este colectivo, al menos hasta que no se integren y se comporten de forma "normal"...
> 
> Para ser más claro: Ni un puto permiso más para la construcción de Mezquitas, fuera todas las ayudas oficiales y que se suelen negar a los "nativos" de aquí, "pasaporte" a sus respectivos países a todos aquellos que NO trabajan y viven del "cuento", prisión o expulsión para todos aquellos que se sabe son "próximos" al radicalismo y empezando por los promotores, es decir sus putos imanes... Es decir, una LIMPIEZA absoluta y ¡Ojo! porque uno emplearía otros métodos más propios de las Dictaduras.
> 
> ...




Fernando, no dejas de sorprenderme , una vez más, gratamente.

Aunque tengo una mala noticia para tí. Pensando, y sobre todo expresando esto que comentas, pasas a engrosar las filas de esta "minoria" a la que nos llaman FACHAS, SUPREMACISTAS, MACHISTAS, HETEROPATRIARCALES, y todas esas etiquetitas que la borregada seguidora de las politicas NWO de las élites, les encanta repetir desde su cafeteria de la esquina con logo verde, mientras teclean su "laptop" de la empresa de verduras y cuyo logo han tapado estrategicamente con una pegatina del homofobo Che o cualquier mierda similar "anti Sistema" y por tanto más Sistema que nunca.

Mas que los moros (me niego a usar otra palabra), deberiamos temer a la mentalidad suicida de muchos de nuestros conciudadanos europeos, que han entrado en barrena y prefieren callar, soportar y poner los muertos, antes que luchar o incluso pensar un poquito por si mismos.

Quizas, en el fondo, merezcamos desaparecer como sociedad, y como civilización.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2017)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Si tengo algo bueno es que soy muy franco, de manera que hablo y escribo como pienso realmente, de forma directa y CLARA. Mira, yo ya paso de las "etiquetas" y seguro que por aquí algunos habrán utilizado los mismos calificativos que citas, pero es que me lo paso por dónde ya te imaginas...

SÍ, hay cosas que comentas que son ciertas, aunque no gusten o sean poco "ortodoxas", pero la REALIDAD es la que ES: Occidente lleva más de 1300 años de conflictos con el Islam... Si eso NO es suficiente para sacar conclusiones, ya me dirás qué lo es...

Aquí, en Occidente, se ha instalado una "moralina" basada en la defensa de valores y principios de supuesta validez universal, pero la auténtica realidad de esta "farsa" es que se están defendiendo unos intereses geoeconómicos por la significativa dependencia energética de los hidrocarburos, de ahí que "nuestros" estadistas prefieran mirar hacia otro lado antes de abordar un problema que se está convirtiendo en CRÓNICO...

Tomemos como ejemplo a Arabia Saudita y observamos que NO hay NADA en su gestión interna que se acomode a lo que entendemos como un Estado de Derecho y qué decir respecto al terreno exterior: Existen sobradas evidencias de su implicación en la financiación del terrorismo yihadista. Y, en cambio, qué medidas se están tomando contra ese país... NINGUNA. Es más, allí van los líderes occidentales a rendir "pleitesia" a la Casa de Saud y, de paso, a hacer "negocios"... ¡Ah! y está considerado un país "moderado"... ¡Por los Cojones de Mahoma!

Y NADIE quiere darse cuenta de que EXISTE un creciente y descontrolado crecimiento de la población islámica, desde el Magreb a Pakistán... Algo que acabará pasando "factura" si no se ponen los medios para impedirlo y éstos se encuentran en la DILATADA Historia de confrontación entre Occidente y el Islam.

Probablemente, NO parezca muy correcto lo que comento en este post, pero hay una amplia mayoría en Occidente que piensa lo MISMO... Sin embargo, queda tan mal decirlo y demostrarlo... O eso parece.

NO, no creo que el Islam se lleve por delante a Occidente si salen lideres que tengan las ideas claras al respecto y sino ya veremos qué pasa...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo un magnífico artículo acompañado de los correspondientes gráficos y donde se demuestra -una vez más y van...- como el Oro ha cumplido su función "protectora" contra la devaluación del USD y de todas las monedas fiduciarias.

Es curioso comprobar cómo es una FALACIA eso de que el Oro NO "rinde" respecto a otros activos y que NO olvidemos están referenciados a monedas fiduciarias. En fin, lo comento más que nada por ponerlo en "valor", ya que luego cada cual es muy libre de poner su dinero en lo que más le convenga.

Y se percibe también como la creación de la FED en 1913 y también la abolición del Patrón Oro por parte de la Administración Nixon han ocasionado una fuerte distorsión en los precios, especialmente en los alimentos y comustibles. 

Por otra parte, qué decir de la BRUTAL caída en el poder adquisitivo del Dólar estadounidense...

Además, al final del artículo, encontraréis un vídeo que es histórico...

- Must See Charts

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo un magnífico artículo acompañado de los correspondientes gráficos y donde se demuestra -una vez más y van...- como el Oro ha cumplido su función "protectora" contra la devaluación del USD y de todas las monedas fiduciarias.
> 
> Es curioso comprobar cómo es una FALACIA eso de que el Oro NO "rinde" respecto a otros activos y que NO olvidemos están referenciados a monedas fiduciarias. En fin, lo comento más que nada por ponerlo en "valor", ya que luego cada cual es muy libre de poner su dinero en lo que más le convenga.
> 
> ...



Los americanos trata de compensarlo imprimiendo trillones y trillones y trillones de dólares.

El poder reside en tener la imprenta, muchos países tienen su propia máquina de emitir moneda, pero son los americanos quienes tienen la máquina de imprimir la moneda que los demás países tienen que usar por cojones.

Los americanos viven del petrodólar. Me resulta extraño que trate de potenciar la independencia económica y el consumo de energías renovables.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2017)

Hola, bertok: Bueno, tampoco es tan "extraño" lo que practican los americanos, a fin de cuentas son el Imperio de nuestro tiempo, pero no deja de ser algo -la "impresora"- que a "funcionado" a lo largo de la Historia y también nos da la respuesta a porqué ninguna moneda fiduciaria ha sobrevivido en el tiempo...

Y el USD, pese a su evidente fortaleza (sustentada en "potaaviones"...), es una moneda que recuerda los estertores finales de muchas otras monedas...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (22 Ago 2017)

Este hilo deberia llamarse no-evolución del precio del oro.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Bueno, tampoco es tan "extraño" lo que practican los americanos, a fin de cuentas son el Imperio de nuestro tiempo, pero no deja de ser algo -la "impresora"- que a "funcionado" a lo largo de la Historia y también nos da la respuesta a porqué ninguna moneda fiduciaria ha sobrevivido en el tiempo...
> 
> Y el USD, pese a su evidente fortaleza (sustentada en "potaaviones"...), es una moneda que recuerda los estertores finales de muchas otras monedas...
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, es muy evidente el proceso de envilecimiento en el que se encuentra la moneda usana. Y esa moneda durará lo que dure la obligación masiva desuso para la compra del petróleo que todos los países necesitan. 

Por ese motivo me resulta tan extraño que apoyen tanto las energías renovables y la independencia de los consumidores. Una vez que no sea necesario el uso de la moneda para la compra de petróleo o que no sea tan necesario el petróleo, estados unidos entra en una guerra civil. La polarización social y estatal es inaceptable y a diferencia de Europa allí tiene armas todo el que las quiere.


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Si tengo algo bueno es que soy muy franco, de manera que hablo y escribo como pienso realmente, de forma directa y CLARA. Mira, yo ya paso de las "etiquetas" y seguro que por aquí algunos habrán utilizado los mismos calificativos que citas, pero es que me lo paso por dónde ya te imaginas...
> 
> SÍ, hay cosas que comentas que son ciertas, aunque no gusten o sean poco "ortodoxas", pero la REALIDAD es la que ES: Occidente lleva más de 1300 años de conflictos con el Islam... Si eso NO es suficiente para sacar conclusiones, ya me dirás qué lo es...
> 
> ...




100% de acuerdo, y los lideres que comentas, alguno hay, pero evidentemente son pocos, y se centran en defender su Patria, no la mierda de la UE. Me refiero a Don Vladimir Putin, Viktor Orbán y los polacos en general.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Las gilipolleces que Vd. suelta por aquí NO sirven de NADA y ya ve la NULA aceptación que tiene por aquí... Además, cuando escribe sobre el Oro o la Plata ya demuestra una total carencia de conocimientos, así que NO despierta el más mínimo interés.

# bertok: Bueno, ya hace años que existe un excelente "caldo de cultivo" para que estallen fuertes disturbios civiles en los EE.UU. e incluso algunos especulan sobre una futura Guerra Civil, pero ésto último ya me parece un tanto "excesivo". Sin embargo, vete a saber... Lo que es cierto es que en los últimos años se han intensificado los ejercicios "preventivos" en la Guardia Nacional de los EE.UU. y también se la ha dotado de más y mejores medios. Y eso es algo que también se ha observado en muchos Cuerpos de Seguridad de distintos países, incluso antes de que comenzarán la última serie de atentados yihadistas.

# astur_burbuja: De acuerdo en lo que refieres sobre Putin y Orbán no sé, no sé... A Hungría NO le favorece para NADA estar en la OTAN y los dirigentes polacos están agilipollados en sus provocaciones a Rusia. Qué mala "memoria" tienen...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2017)

Sin ánimo de polemizar, ni de añadir más comentarios al respecto.

En mi caso no se trata de "moralina" sino que simple y llanamente no me lo creo.
No me creo que detrás de los atentados esté una ideología islamizante y sí me creo, además, que están manipulados.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ago 2017)

Yo la verdad con Trump en la casa blanca veo al oro como una apuesta segura contra el USD a corto plazo, el euro es la divisa mala del sistema, el jpy tiene corea al lado cualquiera mete el dinero ahi, el gbp es impredecible tras el brexit, los bitcoins son una montaña rusa, el chf forzado a la baja con tipos negativos, el sp500 en burbujon comprado con impresora al igual que la vivienda o los bonos. El oro es de los pocos refugios que quedan.
En general recomiendo como inversion de cara al 2020:
Metales o acciones mineras.
Agricolas en especial el agua.
Farmaceuticas.
Energias renovables.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2017)

Oro y petróleo. Apalancados para que cuando gire pueda estirar bien.

Tiene su riesgo de la parte baja del ciclo dure más de la cuenta y haya que ampliar capital.

Pero si antes llega recesión, a los botes.


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2017)

Busca el fondo y su razón.

El Estado francés convoca un concurso público por un monto de 22 millones de euros (sin contar el IVA) para la compra de material anti-disturbios para los próximos 4 años.

El Estado francés prevé una entrada en el otoño francés (que no mayo) complicada.

Y uno se pregunta ¿qué pasará a partir del otoño para que el Estado francés se gaste tamaño pastón en reprimir manifestaciones?

Hay una solución para evitar que el Estado francés se gaste esas pelas. Si bien no solucionará el desencanto de los franceses, puede mitigarlo.

Un par de atentados "islamistas" que tendrán como resultado un sentido (y lógico): tenemos que estar unidos frente a la barbarie.

El problema es que padecemos dos barbaries y la primera depende de la segunda.

Avant une rentrée qui s'annonce agitée, l'Etat commande pour 22 millions d'euros de lacrymogènes


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2017)

Hola, frisch: En fin, creo que ya hemos definido nuestras respectivas posturas, de manera que NO tiene ningún sentido volver a "marear la perdiz". Respecto a lo que comentas, pues no lo veo como tú, pero efectivamente hay algo en lo que tienes razón y ya lo deje claro en mi anterior post: las Fuerzas de Seguridad de casi todos los países se han potenciado de una forma que NO es sólo para combatir al terrorismo yihadista...

Y ya de paso, buscando un poco de luz en el "oscurantismo" permanente de los mass mierda, dejo un enlace que invita a la "reflexión". Me sirve también para uno de los comentarios de bertok y también para los efectuados por oinoko...

- La Iniciativa Minerva, o cómo provocar una guerra civil «científicamente» calculada

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (23 Ago 2017)

Qiero comentar otra muestra de que el problema terrorista islamico es mucho más complejo de lo que parece: 

Cuando se produjo la Revolución Francesa (1789) y se instauró la Primera República Francesa (1792), todas las Monarquías Europeas, la monarquía española incluida, boicotearon y sabotearon al nuevo régimen francés, para evitar que las ideas revolucionarias se extendieran por Europa. Por ejemplo, una practica habitual era pagar a los terratenientes franceses para que quemaran sus propias cosechas y así desabastecer los mercados, rendir la revolución por hambre y que el mismo pueblo francés pidiera la restauración de la monarquía. Finalmente, la historia tiene sus chistes, y lo que consiguieron fue el levantamiento de Napoleón.

Lo que tenemos ahora en Oriente Medio es exactamente la misma situación, pero con 200 años de retraso respecto a Europa.

En Iran había un Sha con poderes absolutos, hasta que lo derrocaron en 1979, e Iran se convirtió en una republica islamica, donde existe algo parecido a "elecciones" (dicho con todas las reservas del mundo): Los partidos politicos tienen que cumplir unos requisitos muy estrictos para ser considerados legales, los candidatos presidenciales deben ser aprobados por el "Consejo de Guardianes" antes de presentarse a elecciones, y donde se hace desaparecer a los opositores, etc. Pero esa republica Iraní, con todas sus carencias y defectos, pone los pelos de punta a las monarquias absolutistas y hereditarias del golfo.

Luego tenemos la pseudo-democracia instaurada en Irak por los Americanos, también con muchas carencias y problemas pero junto con la Irani ya son dos ejemplos cercanos y musulmanes de que se puede vivir sin un Rey.

Las monarquias absolutas hereditarias del golfo lideradas por Arabia Saudi (ademas de Catar, Oman, etc), no pueden consentir que a la revolución Iraní le vaya bien, ni a la pseudo-democracia Iraki le vaya bien, y hacen exactamente lo mismo que hacían las monarquias europeas con la primera Republica Francesa: Sabotearla.

Aprovechando que Iran e Irak son de Mayoría chii, mientras que Arabía Saudí es de mayoría suni, La familia Saud alienta toda esa mierda de el Wahabismo, el salafismo, las facciones musulmanas y la yijad, y nos venden que són guerras entre facciones musulmanas (chiies/sunies) cuando la situación real es muy simple: *la religión se utiliza para manipular y enmascarar el objetivo real de sabotear todo regimen musulman que no sea una monarquia absoluta, para poder perpetuar a la familia Saud en el poder absoluto de Arabia Saudí*. 

El terrorismo que nos llega a Occidente son sólo los efectos colaterales de toda esa basura.

Otro día comentamos todos los intereses comerciales occidentales en Arabia Saudí, que hacen que nuestros gobiernos consientan todo eso y que los medios se lo callen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Yo hace tiempo que recomiendo NO estar en NADA que "huela" a Bolsa, máxime si se trata de personas que NO se dedican al trading...

- "Es difícil aguantar la presión de la incertidumbre. Si no resiste, haga las maletas" | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Ago 2017)

¿ Y que opinais de estar en divisas como el NOK ó el CAD ?...siempre los he visto como paises con una economía muy diversificada (aparte de petróleo, gas, recursos maderedos, indústría pesada, tecnología, pesca, minerales etc..,)...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2017)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Por regla general, y cuando las cosas van bien, las divisas más interesantes suelen ser las asociadas a las Materias Primas, es decir las de los principales países productores como Australia (AUD), Canadá (CAD), Noruega (NOK), etc. Ahora bien, NO parece que estemos en el mejor momento del Ciclo económico, así que parece excesivo el riesgo a asumir.

Por otro lado, tienes que vigilar el par con el que quieras compararlas y estando en la UE lo lógico es que sea el Euro... Bien, creo que éste está subiendo desde que empezó el año en su cruce con todas esas divisas y la tendencia parece ser que seguirá siendo la misma, especialmente si el USD sigue cayendo...

Yo ahora mismo sigo apostando por el Franco Suizo (CHF), a pesar de que pueda parecer muy "sobrevalorado", pero se trata de una apuesta puramente "defensiva"... Y en el pasado me gustó mucho la Corona Noruega (NOK), pero me he desprendido bastante de ella, ya que anda muy ligada a la evolución del Petróleo y NO está clara la evolución futura de esta Materia Prima.

Resumiendo: NO haría NADA en el campo de las divisas y más cuando existe en el mundo una gran incertidumbre económico-financiera...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2017)

El precio del petróleo es el canario en la mina. Sabemos que las recesiones gordas vienen precedidas por incrementos muy fuertes en el precio delo petróleo.

Ya hay expertos que ven el precio del petróleo en +100$/pb en el primer trimestre de 2018. Eso es a 6 meses.

Mucha subida parece, pero ¿pueden las economías mundiales soportar un petróleo a corto plazo en los 80$-90$?

El oro ya pica para arriba. Algo se mueve tras la manipulada complacencia de los índices americanos.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Veo un Ibex pensando en bajarse el precio unos mil points... veraniegos.



El putibex está caro y ahora bastante débil.

A medida que aumente la volatilidad, subirá el precio del oro, del petróleo y del cobre.

Se acerca Octubre 8:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Ago 2017)

Canada tiene una gigantesca burbuja inmobiliaria que podria explotar en breve.
Yo en general el petroleo lo veo un mercado que es dificil que vuelva a despegar a niveles de 2007. Arabia se deshizo de la estatal Aramco hace unos años y los emiratos invierten todo en tratar de ser independientes del petroleo, lo mismo Noruega.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Canada tiene una gigantesca burbuja inmobiliaria que podria explotar en breve.
> Yo en general el petroleo lo veo un mercado que es dificil que vuelva a despegar a niveles de 2007. Arabia se deshizo de la estatal Aramco hace unos años y los emiratos invierten todo en tratar de ser independientes del petroleo, lo mismo Noruega.



Arabia no ha vendido Aramco. Hará una IPO del 5% por unos 100 billones de dólares en 2.018.

Respecto al Petróleo, ya está por encima la demanda de la oferta. Subirá porque no te queda otra. Los 100$ sí los veo en los próximos 12-18 meses.

A largo plazo, el petróleo ya está sentenciado por las renovables. Pero habrá una transición de muchos años.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> #
> 
> ...



A Viktor Orban lo mencioné por su negativa a tragarse sin rechistar la amenaza de la UE para que firme la politica migratoria suicida de Bruselas. En cuanto al tema OTAN estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no olvidemos que Orban debe navegar entre dos aguas en su pais, porque por mucho que lo acusen de nazi los progres ignorantes de Europa Occidental, no es extrema derecha, y tiene que dar una de cal y otra de arena, para que el pais no se le vaya de las manos.

En cuanto a los polacos, lo conozco mas de cerca, vivi una temporada alli, y lo de la obsesión con Rusia va en la sangre...Estaban obsesionados con que les volvieran a invadir (y te hablo de 1999). Cualquier gesto de Rusia (corte de gas a Ucrania, etc) ellos lo interpretaban como inminente invasión, por eso ha crecido tanto el sentimiento nacionalista, y creen que estan preparados para resistirles. 

Sin embargo, vuelven a estar en tierra de nadie, no aceptan (logicamente) la mierda NWO de la UE, pero ni locos quieren estar en la esfera de influencia de Rusia, por lo que vuelven a estar más solos que la una, y de ahi que quieran montar una alianza con Hungria y algún pais suelto del Este de Europa.


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2017)

El Bundesbank anuncia este miércoles que ha finalizado de transferir el oro que tenía en París, transferencia que se inició en 2013. En total 374 toneladas, es decir el 11% de sus reservas.

La parte de oro que está ahora en territorio alemán alcanza el 50% de sus reservas (en 2013 constituía el 31%).

Las cifras a fecha de hoy son: 1710 toneladas en Frankfurt, 1236 en el País sin nombre (36,6%) y 432 en Londres (12,8%).

Las reservas de oro alemanas, las segundas más importantes del mundo ascienden a un total de 3378 toneladas.

L'Allemagne a rapatrié toutes ses réserves d


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# astur_burbuja: Polonia y Rusia llevan siglos de una profunda enemistad y han tenido frecuentes enfrentamientos bélicos y que se remontan al Siglo XVI con la Guerra de Livona. En aquella ocasión por controlar la región de Livonia (hoy Estonia y Letonia) y Suecia y Dinamarca se aliaron con Polonia derrotando a Rusia. Perooooo desde entonces los tiempos han cambiado mucho y Polonia, después de sus primeras victorias, lleva un buen historial de derrotas con Rusia. Es más, por mucho que los americanos hayan colocado allí, NO suponen ningún problema para los rusos y, seguramente, en el hipotético caso de una guerra, Polonia sucumbiría con la misma o más rapidez con que lo hizo contra la Alemania Nazi. Y la misma "Suerte" correrían Hungría y los demás países de la Europa del Este que demuestran una gran ceguera geopolítica y ya no digo estratégica...

Y dejo un buen artículo... Los gráficos son espeluznantes y mejor NO preguntar al Rajao de cómo ha llevado la política económica de este país. SÍ, claro, nos saldría con aquello de la "herencia" y a la que NO le hizo "ascos" al asumir la Presidencia de la nación...

- "¿Podrá el BCE evitar el colapso de Europa?" | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2017)

El gráfico que has puesto Fernando, si no pusiera que es el gráfico de la deuda todo parecería indicar que se trata de la puesta en órbita de un artilugio desde Cabo Cañaveral. Veremos si consigue la nave entrar en órbita y empezar a girar hasta que se le acabe el combustible líquido porque volver a tierra me parece que va a ser imposible. La cuestión del millón es cuántas vueltas va poder dar al planeta hasta que se acabe el líquido (creo que utilizan hidrógeno líquido).


----------



## vpsn (24 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Oro y petróleo. Apalancados para que cuando gire pueda estirar bien.
> 
> Tiene su riesgo de la parte baja del ciclo dure más de la cuenta y haya que ampliar capital.
> 
> Pero si antes llega recesión, a los botes.



Petroleo? 

CRUD ETF??
Se acerca bastante al spot price.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ago 2017)

Nicole Foss: Negative interest rates and the war on cash | Peak Energy & Resources, Climate Change, and the Preservation of Knowledge
Muy interesante este analisis.
Tipos negativos y guerra al cash.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2017)

Hola, bankiero: Hace poco Rogoff ha vuelto a la carga... Os dejo el enlace de lo que edité recientemente en el Blog que tengo en Rankia a propósito de esto.

- Rogoff, Orwell y Kafka... - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta Fernando.

Hay un dato en la noticia de la repatriación del oro alemán que me llama la atención. Se indica que es la segunda reserva de oro del mundo pero, después de la segunda guerra mundial ¿los alemanes mantuvieron sus reservas de oro? ¿o esas reservas se acumularon desde entonces?


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Petroleo?
> 
> CRUD ETF??
> Se acerca bastante al spot price.



Prefiero cualquier petrolera que tenga cierto apalancamiento. Huyendo del oil americano que es un desastre


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Una pregunta Fernando.
> 
> Hay un dato en la noticia de la repatriación del oro alemán que me llama la atención. Se indica que es la segunda reserva de oro del mundo pero, después de la segunda guerra mundial ¿los alemanes mantuvieron sus reservas de oro? ¿o esas reservas se acumularon desde entonces?



Estimado frisch, al finalizar la guerra Alemania perdió todas sus reservas de oro.

Las acumuladas son desde el final de la guerra hasta ahora.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ago 2017)

La repatriación...¿ puede ser una señal de que algo va a cambiar ?...


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La repatriación...¿ puede ser una señal de que algo va a cambiar ?...



A ver si no... las jugadas así se hacen por algo, esto no deja de ser una especie de ajedrez global.

Ahora solo nos queda formar parte del efecto rémora si queremos salir adelante con lo que se avecina.

Donde fueres haz lo que vieres.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La repatriación...¿ puede ser una señal de que algo va a cambiar ?...



Hace como un año o así se montó una buena por que Alemania exigió el retorno del 20% de sus reservas a casa.

Fue un descojone general, parece ser que la operación se suspendió por las bravas alegando estupideces.

Creo que Alemania sabe muy bien, por lo menos en las altas esferas, que su oro se a evaporado.


----------



## racional (25 Ago 2017)

Yo estimaba que como muy tardel el oro empezaria a remontar sobre 2020, veo que se acerca esta fecha y sigue igual. Esto definitivamente va ir para más largo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Yo estimaba que como muy tardel el oro empezaria a remontar sobre 2020, veo que se acerca esta fecha y sigue igual. Esto definitivamente va ir para más largo.



Pues puede ser, incluso puede que despues de esperar 15-20 años, el oro/plata solo haya subido el 2-3 % correspondiente a la inflación de esos años en espera de algo más.

Pero aún siendo así, me conformaría.


----------



## Obi (25 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La repatriación...¿ puede ser una señal de que algo va a cambiar ?...



Es pura especulación, pero puede que los alemanes no se fíen de que los yankees les van a devolver el oro, si las cosas se ponen feas y su precio sube por las nubes. Solo hace falta recordar lo que hizo Nixon en 1971, cuando rompió la convertibilidad del dólar por oro. Si los yankees ya han incumplido su palabra una vez, ¿por qué no pueden volver a hacerlo?


----------



## frisch (25 Ago 2017)

El enlace que os pongo es a un artículo que trata sobre "La congelación de las cuentas corrientes de los ahorradores" publicado ayer.

El artículo está redactado por Philippe Herlin, Doctor en economía en el Conservatoire National des Arts et Métiers de Paris. Se autodefine como liberal-conservador y es un férreo defensor de la compra de oro.

Dicho esto, su artículo, que son cuatro párrafos, comenta una noticia difundida por la agencia Reuters el pasado 28 de julio. Esta noticia proviene a su vez de un proyecto de ley redactado por la Presidencia del Consejo de la Unión Europea cuya presidencia recae actualmente en Estonia. La Presidencia tiene como objetivo que esta ley sea aprobada antes de finalizar su mandato, el 31 de diciembre de este año.

El proyecto de ley prevé poder congelar las cuentas corrientes durante 5 días y, en circunstancias excepcionales, hasta 20 días. Por supuesto, el ahorrador podrá retirar una cantidad mínima estipulada.

El articulista opina que esta noticia filtrada por la propia Presidencia a la agencia Reuters es un globo sonda para ver cómo reacciona el ciudadano y para acostumbrarlo a hacerse a la idea de que sus derechos, esta vez en tanto que ahorrador, podrían verse (por necesidades excepcionales) afectados.

En fin, un aviso (más) a navegantes.

El artículo en inglés

Freezing of Bank Accounts : A New Threat for Savers | GoldBroker.com

En francés

Le gel des comptes bancaires, une nouvelle menace pour les épargnants | GoldBroker.fr

La noticia en Reuters

EU explores account freezes to prevent runs at failing banks | Reuters

y el blog de Philippe Herlin

philippeherlin.fr


----------



## racional (26 Ago 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues puede ser, incluso puede que despues de esperar 15-20 años, el oro/plata solo haya subido el 2-3 % correspondiente a la inflación de esos años en espera de algo más.
> 
> Pero aún siendo así, me conformaría.



Esto que dices es un gran fracaso para los inversores, en serio te crees que alguien compro oro solo para mantener la inflación? no, nadie en su sano juicio.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ago 2017)

Fracaso mantener el poder adquisitivo de tus ahorros?

Fracaso se va a comer el que compre bitcoins a 4500 Eur.


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2017)

Pongo el enlace a un artículo que me parece resume perfectamente hacia donde vamos según "algunos".

No entro a debatirlo porque no es el lugar, si embargo lo enlazo porque merece la pena leerlo.

Sólo diré que en mi opinión la única verdad, verdad entendida como futuro deseable, es el nombre de la editorial que ha publicado en español el libro de los entrevistados. _"Inventar el futuro: poscapitalismo y un mundo sin trabajo"_

La editorial se llama "Editorial Malpaso"

"Las élites están cada vez más convencidas de la crisis del capitalismo"


----------



## kikepm (26 Ago 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Pongo el enlace a un artículo que me parece resume perfectamente hacia donde vamos según "algunos".
> 
> No entro a debatirlo porque no es el lugar, si embargo lo enlazo porque merece la pena leerlo.
> 
> ...



Frisch, este par de gachos proponen un salario global, y dadas sus ideas socialistas es evidente como piensan que debería ser llevado a cabo. Por supuesto, se cuidan muy mucho de expresarlo abiertamente, y mucho menos dan indicios de sus orígenes intelectuales, de hecho de sus palabras es difícil inferir su ideología, pero menos mal que sus carreras y su jerga hablan por ellos.

En cuanto al aspecto puramente económico de sus palabras, son incapaces de distinguir entre desempleo de corto plazo proveniente de la automatización y robotización, del desempleo que ha producido la crisis. Da la impresión que piensan que es lo mismo, lo cual por si solo se refuta.

No me parecen unos tipos indispensables, precisamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, frisch: Yo SIEMPRE me he preguntado sobre el origen de las actuales reservas de Oro de Alemania y también de las de... Italia. Son de las principales del mundo.

Bien, al final de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, lógicamente, Alemania NO tenía Oro y claro uno se pregunta cómo consiguieron acumular las actuales reservas... Yo tengo una "teoría" todavía NO perfilada sobre ello, pero que entronca con el trato de favor que los EE.UU. SIEMPRE dispensaron a Alemania después de las dos Guerras Mundiales...

Y vamos a rememorar un poco la Historia para saber por "dónde" voy... Tras el Tratado de Versalles (1919),la Alemania derrotada en la 1ª Guerra Mundial fue condenada a pagar reparaciones de guerra por importe de 226.000 millones de Marcos de Oro. En fin, una cifra IMPOSIBLE de pagar. Entre 1924 y 1929, la República de Weimar se mantuvo casi exclusivamente de los préstamos recibidos de EE.UU. (más de un Billón de Dólares) destinados en parte a sufragar dichas indemnizaciones. La situación insostenible en Alemania y el Crack del 29, hicieron que en 1930 (Plan Young) se renegociará la deuda y quedará reducida a la mitad (112.000 millones). Entre 1931 y 1932, y dada la situación económica mundial, EE.UU. decidió condonar las deudas de guerra a Francia y Reino Unido, quienes a su vez renunciaron como acreedores a buena parte de la deuda alemana (Moratoria Hoover y Negociaciones de Lausanne). Resumiendo, en 1932, Alemania había conseguido una reducción neta del 98% de la deuda...

Y la Historia se vuelve a repetir al final de la 2ª Guerra Mundial: Alemania es condenada a pagar unas enormes indemnizaciones de guerra, pero en el célebre Tratado de Londres (1953), los EE.UU. consiguieron "convencer" a 20 países para que condonarán "de facto" a casi todas las deudas alemanas derivadas de la guerra. La "excusa perfecta" era que la nueva Alemania Federal era un pilar básico de la OTAN para enfrentar al bloque soviético...

En fin, que el tema da para mucho y, quizás, en el "actual" Oro alemán hay "algo" que NO cuadra con lo que sabemos... A saber qué "componendas" se hicieron en su momento. Y ahí dejo la DUDA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, de nuevo: Interesante para los más "plateros"...

- Silver Prices: Supply Side Making a Strong Case for $50.00 Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: El Sr. "racional" debería leer lo que enlazo y darnos una de sus "doctas" explicaciones sin argumentación... ¿Por qué será que existe ahora este contrabando del Oro en Japón cuando antes NO existía o era meramente simbólico? Es "extraño" porque habiendo ese amplio abanico de "papel" y moneda "etérea" que el Sr. "racional" defiende... ¿Por qué se arriesgarán tanto esos chinos que, evidentemente, son "pudientes"? Quizás, y para que NO agote las pocas neuronas útiles que posee, la explicación se conoce como "huida a la calidad"... y a buen recaudo.

- Japan Sees Surge In Gold Smuggling As Yakuza & Wealthy Chinese Team Up | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2017)

Bueno, en Asturias vamos para atrás, como siempre.

Se vuelven a extraer miles de onzas de oro y plata, como en tiempo de los romanos, y todo el mundo anda pidiendo que resucite Pelayo para volver a sacar las castañas del fuego a los españoles, si es que queda alguno.

Así se cocina el oro de Asturias - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

*Así se cocina el oro de Asturias*

La canadiense Orvana espera extraer este año 55.000 onzas del preciado mineral de las montañas asturianas en sus yacimientos de Boinás (Belmonte) y Carlés (Salas), mientras busca nuevas reservas

27.08.2017 | 03:20
Roberto Cabada y Pilar Menéndez visten unos trajes ignífugos que les hacen parecer los protagonistas de alguna película de ciencia ficción. Con cuidado y con los movimientos limitados por culpa de su vestimenta, dan vueltas a la manivela de un pequeño horno de molde vertical con forma de cacerola por el que empieza a asomar un líquido de un naranja intenso. Un termómetro en la pared indica que el recipiente está a 1.153 grados. Cabada introduce una especie de vara en el molde para ver si la receta está lista. Lo está. Poco a poco, vuelta a vuelta de manivela, el horno queda en horizontal y su contenido comienza a salir sin mucha prisa por el orificio para caer dentro de unos recipientes más pequeños. Dentro se estaba cocinando el fruto que unos cuantos metros por debajo de aquella sala los mineros le habían arrancado a la tierra. Las entrañas de los montes que rodean al valle de Boinás, en Belmonte, guardan un tesoro de muchos quilates. Así es como se cocina el oro de Asturias.

Los dos protagonistas de la escena son trabajadores de la empresa Orovalle, filial de la canadiense Orvana (con sede en Toronto), que hace diez años puso sus miras en esta esquinita de Asturias donde escondida entre la caliza, la pirita, el cobre o la plata se estima que hay unas importantes reservas de oro. Cabada, jefe de planta de la compañía, coge en su mano el lingote de oro, después de marcarlo para que se sepa dónde ha sido fabricado, y pregunta, mientras lo balancea como si fuera unas mancuernas "¿cuánto pesará?". La pregunta tiene rápida respuesta. Al fondo de la sala hay una báscula. Pone el oro encima y una pantalla chiva la solución. Son seis kilos y trescientos diez gramos.

La del oro es la minería que mira al futuro con optimismo, la que tiene perspectivas para trabajar a destajo a medio plazo y la que va ganando plantilla. El contraste con la del carbón es llamativo. Orovalle da empleo en este pozo de Belmonte y en el que controla a sólo unos kilómetros en Carlés (Salas) a 450 personas de forma directa, más otros 140 de manera indirecta. Su previsión es la de extraer este año unas 55.000 onzas de oro (más seis millones de libras de cobre y unas 200.000 onzas de plata) de estas dos explotaciones. Serán 10.000 más que el año pasado. Pero, para hacerlo, primero hay que sisarle el preciado metal a la madre naturaleza y cavar muy hondo. Son los únicos yacimientos en los que se saca el mineral en España. Aquí empieza el viaje a las profundidades de la fiebre asturiana por el oro.

Pasan unos minutos de las once y el relevo de la mañana ya está en pleno tajo. La entrada a las galerías donde el oro se esconde es ancha y tiene un tránsito grande. Cada poco es atravesada por camionetas que se adentra en la montaña como si nada. La bocamina, puntualiza Rubén Collar García, jefe de ingeniería de la explotación, "está a quinientos metros exactos sobre el nivel del mar". Al poco de atravesar el umbral la luz solar se esconde y la iluminación en el interior queda a la suerte de una multitud de lámparas que cuelgan del techo. Nada está dejado al azar. Un foco verde indica que se está ante una zona de las llamadas de seguridad donde está el botiquín por si hay problemas. Otros de color rojo señalan los lugares peligrosos por los que no se debe de transitar. Abajo, en el suelo, abundan el barro y los charcos. Pero sin llegar a cubrir demasiado. Algunas de las curvas del pozo tienen nombre y muy al fondo del yacimiento, en un alarde de romanticismo, uno de los mineros ha pintado un corazón verde fosforito en una de las paredes.

Tras cruzar la bocamina se va descendiendo por una serie de galerías que se han ido abriendo paso hasta conseguir alcanzar los 430 metros de profundidad. A diferencias de las del carbón en este yacimiento no hay una jaula que distribuya a los mineros por plantas. El reparto se hace con todoterrenos.

Rubén Collar García ejerce de guía y explica con pasión la actividad que se desarrolla allí dentro. Según señala, en las profundidades de Boinás se explotan dos tipos de rocas las de la variedad "skarn", un término de origen sueco, y la oxidada. En todas hay trazas de otros materiales como cobre o plata. Todo está mezclado. "Esto ha crecido mucho desde que entré a trabajar aquí hace siete años", reconoce Collar. Los antiguos propietarios Río Narcea Gold Mines, que en 2004 iniciaron la extracción subterránea en la zona tras tener durante años funcionando un yacimiento a cielo abierto (una herida medioambiental que Orvana trata ahora de cicatrizar), no llegaron muy abajo. Al menos, no tanto como lo está haciendo Orovalle, que cada día le va comiendo unos cuantos metros a la montaña en busca del preciado material. Los canadienses mantienen en funcionamiento el yacimiento desde 2010 de forma interrumpida y con vistas a seguir.

Dentro de las galerías grandes máquinas trabajan a destajo. El ruido sube de tono cada vez que se desciende, lo mismo que el calor. Gabriel Parga Alonso está esa mañana a los mandos de "Simba", que no tiene nada que ver con el popular personaje de "El Rey León". Es una máquina que en las profundidades del yacimiento se encarga de colocar el explosivo para hacer saltar por los aires alguna de las zonas que, previamente, los geólogos han señalado como el lugar fructífero para encontrar y recolectar el oro. "La máquina tiene algo más de un año y viene totalmente equipada", señala el minero. Es el modelo más avanzado, lo último. Estar a la vanguardia es clave, explica Collar, "hay que ir actualizándose constantemente".

El motor de "Simba" echa a andar y el ruido envuelve de nuevo la mina. Rubén Collar despliega unas hojas con varios gráficos. "Lo que hacemos en esta zona es una explotación por tiros largos", señala. Lo que viene a significar que el explosivo va atacando a las paredes donde se esconde el oro desde varios puntos para echarlas abajo a la espera de que uno de los camiones de carga venga a recoger las piedras. Pero nada está dejado de la mano de Dios. Cada voladura está estudiada al milímetro para que nada falle.

Así a primera vista, nada lleva a pensar que las paredes de las galerías que envuelven el trabajo de los mineros puedan contener kilos y kilos de un material que ha servido de refugio para muchos inversores durante el chaparrón financiero de la crisis. No hay atisbos del brillo característico del oro y las paredes son de un color oscuro bastante uniforme. Pero ahí está. La gran recesión ha empujado enormemente el valor de este mineral precioso y ha animado a empresas como Orvana a meterse en esta aventura.

Dentro de la mina no es oro todo lo que parece. El director legal de Orovalle, Gabriel Cobos, busca entre unas piedras. Aparece una con algunos puntos brillantes que la oscuridad de la galería hace resaltar. "Es pirita", anuncia. Falsa alarma. Coloquialmente allí abajo lo llaman el oro de los tontos. Es muy llamativo, pero tiene un escaso valor. Cobos deja la piedra donde estaba. Arrancarle este preciado material a la montaña no es sencillo. Por cada tonelada de piedras que sale del interior de la tierra sólo hay unos tres gramos de oro. Algunas veces en cantidades microscópicas. La labor de los trabajadores que copan el yacimiento es la de desmembrar las rocas para encontrar ese preciado tesoro. El premio es grande. Enorme. Cada gramo de este mineral cotiza a unos treinta euros.

Orovalle no ha sido la primera en llegar a la zona. "Lo gordo ya se lo llevaron los romanos", bromea Rubén Collar. La tradición aurífera de esta zona, conocida como el "Cinturón de oro del río Narcea", viene de lejos. Concretamente, del Imperio romano. Un grupo de arqueólogos trabaja estos días en las cercanías buscando los restos del paso de estos antiguos vecinos de la zona.

Cada día, del yacimiento salen unas 2.000 toneladas de piedras entre las que hay que rebuscar los restos de oro, plata y cobre. La primera criba se hace ya en el interior de la explotación. Una enorme máquina, de casi 20 metros de altura, en las profundidades de la mina se encarga de dar los primeros bocados. Unas gigantescas mandíbulas van triturando el mineral que llega desde las voladuras para ir dejándolo en un primer granulado de unos 15 centímetros. Un tamaño mucho más manejable para poder pasar a la siguiente fase, la de la planta química, que en lo alto de Boinás espera ansiosa para ser alimentada.

Dentro de las galerías, aunque parezca una contradicción, hay bastante movimiento de furgonetas. El reloj va encaminándose hacia las dos y comienza a acercarse la hora del relevo de la tarde y se forma algo de atasco en las proximidades de la bocamina en busca de la luz natural. "Es hora punta", señala Gabriel Cobos. Ya fuera un vigilante comprueba que ninguna de las furgonetas marche con explosivos. Una vez que el interior de la mina quede despejado, será el momento para que los artilleros comiencen a trabajar. Tienen unos minutos para hacer las explosiones antes que entre la nueva hornada de mineros. La escena se repite en cada cambio de turno. Tres veces al día, puntualiza Cobos.

Ya a plena luz solar, un castillete con una bandera de Asturias en lo alto va sacando el mineral hacia el exterior y acumulándolo en pequeñas montañitas en una enorme explanada. Muy cerca de la planta química donde todo acabará. El ritmo de extracción de piedra es muy alto y el yacimiento es finito. Aunque, apuntando hacia el otro lado del valle, Collar asegura que ya se están estudiando nuevas zonas donde se cree que puede haber reservas para continuar con la actividad durante unos cuantos años.

Orvana tiene en Asturias 23 permisos para explorar los yacimientos auríferos. En algunas zonas realiza constantes sondeos geofísicos y estudios mineralógicos. "El objetivo de estas labores es evitar el agotamiento de los yacimientos activos y garantizar el futuro", asegura la multinacional. La compañía asegura que ha invertido en Asturias 130 millones para intentar encontrar el oro que esconden con esmero las montañas.

El viaje del oro asturiano parece que no ha acabado. Roberto Cabada, que al principio de este relato llevaba un traje para protegerse contra las altas temperaturas del horno, tiene en su despacho un mapa que detalla el paso del mineral por la planta química donde finalmente el oro aflora. En este proceso el cianuro tiene un papel clave. "La planta tiene capacidad para procesar 95 toneladas de material por hora", señala Cabada. El proceso completo, desde que la piedra entra por la puerta de esta factoría hasta que sale con forma de lingote, dura un día entero.

En el piso superior de la planta, donde habita el horno con forma de caldero donde el oro se fragua, trabajan las que se conocen como las "chicas de oro". Pilar Menéndez y Lorena Negro llevan con orgullo el mote que les han puesto sus compañeros. La primera puntualiza que "normalmente somos tres, pero la otra compañera está ahora de vacaciones". Son, además, de las más veteranas de la mina. "Llevamos aquí seis años y medio", señala Menéndez. Su trabajo consiste en darle el toque final al producto para que los lingotes puedan venderse. Cocinarlo a altas temperaturas y de forma muy manual. Cobos asegura que "al final y después de todos los avances tecnológicos que hay para la extracción del mineral, el proceso acaba con algo muy artesanal". Muy manual, casi romántico. Así se cocina el oro asturiano.


----------



## racional (27 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, en Asturias vamos para atrás, como siempre.



Lamentable que se destruya el medio ambiten para extraer oro.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2017)

Mira racional, lo lamentable entre otras muchas cosas es esto:

"Les restos du Coeur" ("Los restaurantes del Corazón") asociación fundada por el humorista ya fallecido Coluche ha repartido este verano en Francia 10 millones de comidas, 40% más que el año pasado. Y el verano no ha acabado y luego vendrá el otoño y luego el invierno y luego ...

Es decir que contertulio (a duras penas) no me cantes milongas.

Les Restos du c

y si quieres ver un vídeo para ver qué pinta tiene la gente

Restos du c


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lamentable que se destruya el medio ambiten para extraer oro.



Se destruye para cosas peores.

De todos modos en esa zona de Asturias cada vez queda más medioambiente libre para osos y lobos. 

Lo que está en extinción son los asturianos. 


Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antorob (27 Ago 2017)

Resulta descorazonador ver como una inmensa mayoría de la población mundial transita por el mundo sin ver nada de lo que sucede alrededor.

Un porcentaje que debe rondar el 99,99% a juzgar por mis pesquisas, vive o mejor dicho sobrevive sin pensar en nada mas que en su entorno cercano y sus problemas personales.Nadie o casi nadie prevee que pueda suceder nada malo, ni desde el punto de vista económico ni desde el punto de vista social o político.

El control de los banqueros centrales sobre casi todas facetas de la actividad económica, estadísticas, persecución del efectivo, emisión masiva de papelitos, evita captar la realidad tal cual es.La percepción de la masa es que vivimos es un mundo virtual donde todo parece funcionar como un reloj.Acaban de comunicarnos oficialmente que ya hemos salido de la crisis.Ya no importa la gigantesca deuda, ni el déficit crónico ni el paro ni la inestabilidad política ni las rebajas salariales implementadas con el cambio en el salario que la crisis ha traido.Los empleos inducidos son temporales y cualquiera que hubiera caído en el paro se ha encontrado que para recuperar el empleo debe aceptar un sueldo notablemente mas bajo.

Con todo, la ignorancia raya en lo sublime cuando nos referimos a estimar la capacidad de carga de la Tierra.Las estimaciones varian entre una población de 500 millones de personas y 2.000 millones en su mejor valor.La globalización ha conseguido mejorar la economía de los países emergentes pero a la vez anuncia el principio del fin.La Tierra no permite un desarrollo sostenible mas que a un limitado contingente.La alimentación, recursos, energía y agua potable que se pueden conseguir de forma recurrente no son suficientes para mantener a largo plazo una población tan elevada.Durante un periodo de tiempo podemos engañarnos pero a un plazo mas largo la crisis impondrá su ley en forma de escasez y guerras.Y estamos llegando a pasos agigantados a ese momento.

Desde 1971, la economía mundial dejo de generar suficientes recursos para tener un crecimiento sostenible,En vez de ajustarnos el cinturón, los gobiernos decidieron que la fiesta continuara a base de deudas.Al principio, las deudas eran pequeñas en comparación con el PIB generado, pero desde 2008 (quizás desde 2000) la espiral de deuda se ha disparado.Para controlar los gastos financieros, los bancos centrales redujeron los tipos hasta tipos negativos, algo que a todas luces es surrealista.

Este periodo esta a punto de acabar.Hago referencia muchas veces al petróleo por el cuello de botella que se esta generando al faltar las inversiones en nueva producción, pero la mecha se puede encender en cualquier parte.

Desde 1972, un libro, "los limites del crecimiento" aviso sobre este problema.Nadie ha puesto las medidas necesarias para revertir o aligerar el problema.Mas bien al contrario, lo que no se podía conseguir con crecimiento normal se ha logrado con deuda.Y pensamos que la situación puede continuar asi para siempre.

La próxima crisis no será una mas.Ni siquiera la crisis del 29 se parecerá a esta porque lo que viene es el cenit de la civilización y a continuación un decrecimiento mas o menos ordenado en función de las medidas que se tomen cuando estalle la crisis.

E insisto, casi nadie es consciente de esto.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2017)

Buenas tardes antorob.

No sé si has leído la novela "Baile con el diablo" de Günther Schwab.
Si no lo has leído, te recomiendo encarecidamente que lo hagas.

Gunther Schwab fue un escritor austriaco nacido en 1904, falleció en 2006. La novela fue publicada en 1958. Sorprende la clarividencia con la que describe el mundo y su funcionamiento y cómo 60 años más tarde lo estamos viviendo en vivo directo.


----------



## antorob (27 Ago 2017)

Gracias frisch.

No, no he leído la novela y me lanzo a buscarla inmediatamente.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (27 Ago 2017)

algun enlace epub/mobi?


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2017)

Yo lo tengo en francés. idioma en el que se encuentra sin problemas.

En español, por una rápida búsqueda que he hecho, deduzco que no abunda puesto que se vende en libro antiguo. Fue editado por Planeta en los 60.

Si hacéis búsquedas, os encontraréis con "La cocina del diablo" y "Las últimas cartas [de las de jugar] del diablo". El caso es que la obra original tenía unas 1000 páginas y el editor alemán le pidió que lo redujera a la mitad. El manuscrito de 500 páginas acabó en manos de un editor francés que le pidió lo redujera a 300 páginas. Esa edición fue publicada en 1963. Ante el éxito de la obra, varios editores publicaron, en las dos obras citadas anteriormente, el resto del manuscrito. En el último, Schwab habla del papel de los lobbies de la gran industria. Schwab escribe todo ello en 1958.

Mañana con tiempo buscaré si encuentro algo en pdf y te lo digo en un privado.


----------



## amador (27 Ago 2017)

En esta web no son tan optimistas sobre el futuro del precio de la Plata.

Silver Prices Forecast: Long Term 2017 to 2030 | Data and Charts - knoema.com

En esta tampoco.

SILVER PRICE FORECAST FOR 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast

Según leas informes de webs relacionadas con metales, o webs no relacionadas, la cosa cambia completamente.

Yo sigo con mis metales, pero tampoco confío en una subida en 2018, 2019 como se comenta.

Salu2


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ago 2017)

El oro ya empieza a superar a los índices.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, amador: El artículo que aportas sobre los precios de aquí al 2021 es sencillamente INFUMABLE... ¿Estos "pollos" saben del decrecimiento que existe en la extracción de la Plata y la creciente demanda que se estima en ese período? Además, hacer prospecciones de ese tipo a tan largo plazo, y más en una de las principales Materias Primas, es una tarea bastante absurda... Ni siquiera sabemos cómo estará el mundo por esas fechas y tampoco tiene "pinta" de que vaya a mejorar.

El conforero antorob nos ha obsequiado esta tarde con un buen post y hacia referencia al "cuello de botella" en el Petróleo... Bien, no sólo lo va a haber en esa Materia Prima, sino en casi todas...

Y vuelvo a lo de SIEMPRE: NO debemos ver la Plata en función de cómo cotiza, sino más bien cuál puede ser su poder adquisitivo en unas determinadas circunstancias futuras y, evidentemente, malas... Entonces, lo de menos será la "cotización".

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2017)

amador dijo:


> En esta web no son tan optimistas sobre el futuro del precio de la Plata.
> 
> Silver Prices Forecast: Long Term 2017 to 2030 | Data and Charts - knoema.com
> 
> ...



¿2030? Ni lo miro 

¿Todavía creemos en alguien que dice saber lo que pasará en 2030? 

¿Me importa a mi lo que pasará en 2030?

Estoy más preocupado por lo que pasará en octubre, cuando acabe las vacaciones.

Y más aún por lo que pase en Septiembre. Si hará o no buen tiempo, porque vaya mierda de verano que llevamos por el Norte. No recuerdo ninguno tan malo y peinaría canas si tuviera pelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2017)

Aprovechando el debate de hoy, os dejo un muy buen artículo...

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: Did the Economy Just Stumble Off a Cliff?

Por cierto, si bien el artículo se refiere a los EE.UU., en muchos aspectos se podría aplicar a nuestro país y también a buena parte de Occidente...

Fuera de lo que comenta sobre la locura instalada en los mercados bursátiles y sostenidos por los Bancos Centrales, me quedo con lo que dice respecto a que los salarios están estancados en los últimos 17 años y que el 95% de los hogares estadounidenses sólo pueden gastar más si piden prestado...

Y si eso pasa en el Imperio, pues qué contar respecto a sus "provincias" y entre las que nos contamos...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (28 Ago 2017)

La produción de plata es una bestialidad, normal que no suba, y parece que la produción va en incremente de año en año. Y algunos pensaba que se iba a acabar, como les engañarón. No se va a acabar en la vida. Pero es el tipico truco comercial de dar sensacion de escased para vender más. Y cuidado que el pronóstico es que la produción siga subiendo en los próximos años.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Vaya "genio" que está Vd. hecho... En fin, deje a los "metaleros" que hagamos lo que nos dé la gana y Vd. a lo suyo: a la búsqueda de basura asociada al "papel" y al "aire"...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ago 2017)

La plata se extrae como residuo del oro junto a otros elementos, las mineras de oro la venden como forma de reducir el coste de extraccion del oro.
Esto no es razon para justificar el bajo coste pero yo la veo como una materia prima industrial cuyo coste va ligado al consumo y este al ciclo economico.
Personalmente me gusta mas el oro porque actua como materia prima pero tambien como dinero y cuando actua como dinero refleja ya no la inflacion sino la perdida de confianza en el sistema bancario.
Si Keynes tuviera razon el oro seria una reliquia barbara y su precio seria el valor industrial, hecho que no es el caso hoy en dia, de hecho un calco digital del oro como el BTC cotiza por las nubes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ago 2017)

Alguien sabría responderme por qué los bancos centrales no acumulan paladio y/o platino y sí oro? 
Creo que la respuesta es similar a que por ese mismo motivo no guardan plata. Pero no estoy del todo seguro. Son metales industriales pero preciosos. Pero la verdad no se responder a esa pregunta.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Entiendo que los Bancos Centrales acumulan Oro porque éste tiene la consideración de un activo "tier 1", por tanto la máxima calificación. Y los otros MPs son más vistos por su carácter industrial que monetario.

En cualquier caso, no sé hasta qué punto no existen unas "reservas estratégicas" de MPs, al igual que existen en el Petróleo, pero posiblemente controladas por agencias gubernamentales y no por los Bancos Centrales, aunque te diré que en mis estudios me he encontrado con que la FED SÍ tuvo que ver en una fuerte acumulación de Plata durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ago 2017)

Un poco de hemeroteca:
Juan Ramón Rallo - El oro vuelve a brillar - Libertad Digital


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¡Ojo! al Oro y que está atacando la resistencia de los $1300... Hace escasos minutos en los $1303,19...

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (28 Ago 2017)

Recordemos algo basico: la plata se produce para consumo industrial (pantallas, baterías, etc.). Toda la producción termina básicamente donde terminan dichos productos: en la basura. Esas onzas que se extraen en cantidades crecientes son para consumo inmediato, no se almacenan, no están disponibles para el dia siguiente.


----------



## Leunam (28 Ago 2017)

Buenas, una consulta para tomar ideas. 

Mi madre (77 años) me pregunta donde meter o invertir 20k que tiene en el banco. 

Ya tenemos alguna moneda, así que busca otra cosa. Yo le sugiero dejarlo el cash, pero no se fía del banco.

Otra opción es bancolchon... 

Agradeceré opiniones. 

Saludos


----------



## silverbio (28 Ago 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, una consulta para tomar ideas.
> 
> Mi madre (77 años) me pregunta donde meter o invertir 20k que tiene en el banco.
> 
> ...



Hola...si me permites....
Lo primero...20.000€ en el banco....veo muy difícil que se los vayan a tocar...hasta en el peor de los escenarios....os imagináis que "rascaran" las cuentas con menos de 100.000€....seria la bomba...
Para mas seguridad....pues otra cuenta en otro banco con 10.000€...pero ya te digo que no le veo peligro...
Otra cosa es que pretendas buscar una rentabilidad, mas o menos tranquila....y la verdad es que en ese sentido las cosas se han puesto complicadas...
Para una persona de esa edad...y si ya tienes metales...pues algún fondo bueno de futuro y baja volatilidad...se me ocurre pandaagriculturefund.com...se posiciona en agua a través de cultivos...suena bien y te puede servir para diversificar un poquito....y si quieres algo mas...pues igual una cuenta bancaria sencilla en NOK (coronas noruegas)...
tendrías un dibujo bastante mas diversificado...y seguramente rascarías algo de rentabilidad con volatilidad limitada...
Suerte..


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Hola, Leunam: Teniendo en cuenta la edad de tu madre, y si ella estuviera conforme, lo ideal sería una cuenta conjunta o similar. También aquí entraría Bancolchón, pero dando preferencia a los billetes, y sobre todo monedas, del "núcleo duro" de la UE. SÍ, ya sé que muchos opinan que esto en realidad es un "cuento chino", pero bueno NO está de más y yo también diversifico por ahí... Ambas opciones pueden ahorrar "impuestos" futuros, ya me entiendes...

Podrías mirarte el Plan Ahorro Plus de Mutuactivos y que en este trimestre está rentando el 0,75% neto. Totalmente líquido. Y podría ser compatible con las otras opciones de que dispongas.

En cuanto a una cuenta vinculada a la NOK, ahora mismo NO me convence, ya que esa divisa presenta unas cuantas incertidumbres debido a su dependencia del Petróleo, aunque si éste subiera debería notarlo, pero también si vuelve a caer... Yo no hace mucho que me he desprendido de parte de las que poseía, aprovechando para ello un viaje vacacional que realice recientemente. Por otro lado, el Euro se está revalorizando contra la mayor parte de las divisas, incluida la NOK. Hace unos minutos estaba en los 9,2658 y yo NO descarto que con el tiempo se vean los 9,7261...

En estos momentos, a pesar de que también se está depreciando contra el Euro, sigo manteniendo mis preferencias por el CHF (Franco Suizo).

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vaya "genio" que está Vd. hecho... En fin, deje a los "metaleros" que hagamos lo que nos dé la gana y Vd. a lo suyo: a la búsqueda de basura asociada al "papel" y al "aire"...



Fernando, yo creo que este racional es un Multinick tuyo para animar el hilo, porque si no, no se explica.


----------



## silverbio (28 Ago 2017)

Pues a medio plazo a mi me gusta este gráfico....EURNOK...
Saludos y Suerte...


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=75292&stc=1&d=1503926749


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ago 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, una consulta para tomar ideas.
> 
> Mi madre (77 años) me pregunta donde meter o invertir 20k que tiene en el banco.
> 
> ...



Si vamos hacia un crash deflacionario, bancolchon en alguna divisa fiable.
Quiza el CHF, el JPY o algun metal.
Aunque el bancolchon tiene sus inconvenientes tambien, robos, incendios, etc.


----------



## oinoko (28 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por otra parte, os habeis fijado que ayer di un precio de apertura de largos en la zona de 1305$...bien, pues ha sido confirmar la alcista y caer en picado.
> 
> Si eso no es tener las maquinitas programadas para robar carteras que venga otro a explicarmelo.
> 
> Pese a ello, sigo pensando que largos por encimade 1305$ son ganadores, lo que sucede es que en el primer intento han barrido todos los stops que se colocaron en 1299$ y por eso ha bajado rapidamente.



Ahora 1307 $

Vamos a ver cuanto tardan en que alguien con "dedos gordos" quiera vender 5 onzitas, se "lie con las teclas" y acabe poniendo una orden de venta de 5 millones de onzitas.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Fernando, yo creo que este racional es un Multinick tuyo para animar el hilo, porque si no, no se explica.



NO, Kovaliov, yo soy un tipo serio y nada partidario de los multinicks y que me parecen una auténtica falta de personalidad.

Y si buscas por ahí, comprobarás que este "pollo" ya es antiguo y gusta de malmeter en los MPs...

Por supuesto, que su actitud es "surrealista", pero hay gente para todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Leunam: Teniendo en cuenta la edad de tu madre, y si ella estuviera conforme, lo ideal sería una cuenta conjunta o similar. También aquí entraría Bancolchón, pero *dando preferencia a los billetes, y sobre todo monedas, del "núcleo duro" de la UE*. SÍ, ya sé que muchos opinan que esto en realidad es un "cuento chino", pero bueno NO está de más y yo también diversifico por ahí... Ambas opciones pueden ahorrar "impuestos" futuros, ya me entiendes...



Esto no lo acabo de entender ienso:. Los billetes de euro están dispersos y mezclados por toda la UE. Si Alemanía, por ejemplo, dijese que ya no admiten billetes de euro griegos, italianos, franceses y españoles, esto perjudicaría también mucho a los alemanes que seguro que tienen muchos billetes de esos paises en sus balconchones...
No lo veo claro y no se si es esto a lo que te refieres. Aunque se que cualquier cosa es posible, ya que solo tienen que ir ensanchandonos las tragaderas unos meses (con las tácticas que todos conocemos :rolleye: ) y llegado el momento hacen tragar a la "borregada" lo que quieran.

¿Empezamos a guardar billetes X, P y N?

Y en cuanto a las monedas, supongo que tendrás un bunker o algo así, porque si ya se vuelve aparatoso el volumen de la plata en cuanto se acumula una poca, no me quiero imaginar acumular monedas de dos euros: 1.000€ = 500 monedas de 2€, x 8,50gr = 4,250gr. Cuatro kilos y cuarto por cada mil euros... 42 kg y medio por 10.000 euros...

Divagando sobre la bolsa, tanto aquí como en otros lados que me son más o menos confiables, se dice que no hay que meterse ahora y más si eres noob en el tema. Parece que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que hay una burbuja y tiene que implosionar... ¿Siempre lo hace, no?
Antes de meterme en nada (índices, pensando en el largo plazo) esperaremos 
un mejor momento.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2017)

Hola, Rattus: Yo hace años que guardo billetes con la "X" y, por supuesto, que podría suceder lo que comentas. Sería lo más "lógico", perooooo si lo piensas bien también tiene sus inconvenientes para el Sistema. Y, por su parte, las monedas SÍ que dan un cierto colchón de más seguridad. Tampoco hace falta hacerse con un "arcón" y son simples "ideas" de diversificación y que yo aplico para mí.

Mira, un Crack en la Bolsa NO lo espero en estos momentos y es que existe demasiado consenso en esperarlo más pronto que tarde... Y los Cracks suelen suceder de forma muy "calculada", es decir cuando pillan desprevenidos a la mayor parte de la comunidad inversora... Eso NO quita para que se pueda producir pronto una corrección de cierta entidad, pero para NADA un Crack y éste tiene más visos de producirse a partir del próximo año en adelante... con fecha tope en el 2020.

Meterse o no en la Bolsa es cuestión de cada cual y yo paso bastante de ella. Es más, NO creo que vuelva a ella y me dedicaré a seguir con mis medidas preventivas. 

En cualquier caso, SIEMPRE atenderé aquellas consultas que se me quieran realizar sobre la Bolsa y otros activos, a fin de cuentas la experiencia de uno puede servir para otros...

Saludos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (28 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Ahora 1307 $
> 
> Vamos a ver cuanto tardan en que alguien con "dedos gordos" quiera vender 5 onzitas, se "lie con las teclas" y acabe poniendo una orden de venta de 5 millones de onzitas.



Se han equivocado de botón

1.315,45	+17,55	+1,35%


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rattus: Yo hace años que guardo billetes con la "X" y,
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, perdona la pregunta de principiante, seguro que ya se habló en el hilo, pero no lo recuerdo. Donde se pueden conseguir los euros con terminacion X? Me imagino que no puedes ir al Banco y pedir que te den todos tus euros con esa letra? O si?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2017)

Hola, astur_burbuja: NO, el Banco NO te los va a proporcionar y, además, empiezan a ser escasos al aparecer el nuevo formato y que apoya algo mis "percepciones" en ese sentido. Es más, si nos fijamos en los billetes es habitual encontrarse con los que NO pertenecen al "núcleo duro" de la UE. Por consiguiente, astur_burbuja, es más una cuestión de ir separando aquellos que nos vayan "entrando" y, desde luego, es un proceso lento en estos momentos y no lo fue tanto cuando algunos decidimos hacerlo ya hace unos 4 años...

Y tampoco quiero que se me haga mucho caso respecto a esto que comento y que -insisto en ello- aplico para mí y que he aconsejado/recomendado a familiares y amigos, aunque me imagino que con poca fortuna... La gente vive en la "Luna" y NO tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que está sucediendo a su alrededor, a pesar de las "señales" que cada vez son más ostensibles...

Por su parte, el Oro parece que quiere romper el lateral en que se ha estado moviendo este año y hace unos minutos en los $1325,97... Por arriba, próxima resistencia en torno a los $1356,60 y después los más duros: $1396,10...

Y la Plata también lo está haciendo bien: $17,520... y veremos si puede con los $17,710 que superados le dejarían camino hasta los $18,585.

Curiosamente, se está cumpliendo la pauta estacional en el Oro, aunque le está acompañando el agravamiento geopolítico mundial. Y no hace poco en Rankia un IMPRESENTABLE me cuestionaba todo lo que está produciendo en los últimos días... más o menos desde que se le ocurrió intentar rebatir mis argumentos, aunque salió algo "escaldado".

Saludos.


----------



## paco908 (29 Ago 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Fernando, perdona la pregunta de principiante, seguro que ya se habló en el hilo, pero no lo recuerdo. Donde se pueden conseguir los euros con terminacion X? Me imagino que no puedes ir al Banco y pedir que te den todos tus euros con esa letra? O si?
> 
> Gracias



Buenos días a todos. Fernando, permíteme que aporte un granito (para una vez que sé algo).
Los billetes de euro tienen un número de serie, en las primera ediciones la primera letra indicaba el país que lo emitía (la X es/era Alemania, la V es/era España). Con los nuevos billetes, el número de serie ya no indica el país. Por lo que tengo entendido sólo se conoce el país en los billetes de euro antiguos.
El cajero o el banco te dará euros nuevos y viejos mezclados, mira el número de serie y guarda los que te interesen.

Saludos y gracias a todos por participar.


Mientras escribía, Fernando ha respondido.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2017)

Hola, paco908: Te agradezco tu comentario, pero NO es exactamente cómo comentas, aunque al principio se "vendió" así... Bien, dejo dos enlaces suficientemente aclaratorios y en los nuevos billetes hay un hecho "diferenciador" que le permite al Sistema salir del "atolladero" que tenían con los antiguos billetes. ¿Cuál? Fijaros en la 2ª letra...

El nuevo billete de 50 euros comenzará a circular el 4 de abril de 2017

- BCE

Saludos.

Edito: La "carita" sale en este foro por defecto al poner el "8" y que a día de hoy sigue sin solucionarse... Lo comento para que el conforero no vea una "gracia" donde NO la hay.

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (29 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: NO, el Banco NO te los va a proporcionar y, además, empiezan a ser escasos al aparecer el nuevo formato y que apoya algo mis "percepciones" en ese sentido. Es más, si nos fijamos en los billetes es habitual encontrarse con los que NO pertenecen al "núcleo duro" de la UE. Por consiguiente, astur_burbuja, es más una cuestión de ir separando aquellos que nos vayan "entrando" y, desde luego, es un proceso lento en estos momentos y no lo fue tanto cuando algunos decidimos hacerlo ya hace unos 4 años...
> 
> Y tampoco quiero que se me haga mucho caso respecto a esto que comento y que -insisto en ello- aplico para mí y que he aconsejado/recomendado a familiares y amigos, aunque me imagino que con poca fortuna... La gente vive en la "Luna" y NO tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que está sucediendo a su alrededor, a pesar de las "señales" que cada vez son más ostensibles...



Llama la atención que tengas la percepción de que cada vez se vean menos billetes "X". Empezaré a fijarme en este detalle, así como también me fijare en la procedencia de las monedas se 1 y 2 euros...
No consigo encontrar cual es la proporción de billetes con la letra de cada país. Si alguien la encuentra, se agradecería la información.
Si los billetes y monedas "X" son difíciles de ver, no estará de más dar cierta rienda suelta a nuestro instinto "conspiranoico"...

Oro: después de la que lio ayer por la noche Calopez, se vuelve a demostrar, que a la mínima turbulencia la gente se agarra al oro.

Fernando, gracias por tus comentarios sobre la bolsa. No estoy interesado en especular, sino en meter dinero en largo plazo, para lo cual habría que esperar a que no esté tan "cara".
Por cierto, no he encontrado la cotización de Blackwater. ¿No cotiza en bolsa?. Es un tipo de compañía a la que le veo mucho futuro :fiufiu:

P.D.: Por el último enlace de Fernando, veo que los códigos alemanes son X y W...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2017)

Hola, Rattus: En las monedas NO hay problema y suelen encontrarse fácilmente... De alguna manera, eso apoya la "teoría" que algunos tenemos y la "calderilla" suele pasar desapercibida y es más difícil de acotar (Turismo, etc.). Y lo que he comentado sobre los billetes es fácil de comprobar... sobre todo en los de 20 y 10 Euros. En los de 50 Euros también se observa más accesibilidad y también en los menos "populares" a nivel de la gente corriente: 100 y 200 Euros. Sin embargo, yo evitaría éstos, visto lo que ha sucedido con los de 500 Euros.

Y Blackwater ya hace tiempo que dejo de existir. Se fusionó con su competidora, Triple Canpoy, y formaron Constellis Holding. Mis últimas noticias es que se vendió y no sé ahora qué nombre tiene y si cotiza en Bolsa, aunque imagino que lo hará si sigue existiendo. Total, cambiará el nombre, pero el "formato" NO.

¿Bolsa a largo? Mí consejo: si no es para especular a corto cuando termine la actual corrección, mejor mantenerse alejado. Creo que en algún momento del "tiempo" habrá un fuerte Cataclismo ahí... que incluso se llevará por delante a los Cortos y a todo el "papel".

No sé lo que comentó el Calopez ese que dices, pero vamos en Rankia ya adelanté hace algún tiempo que el Oro podría irse para arriba... De todas formas, mejor no echar las "campanas al vuelo" todavía y esperar a que confronte las resistencias apuntadas, pero es indudable que el tiempo está corriendo a favor del Oro y, posiblemente, también de la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Duisenberg (29 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg, Rattus se refiere al misil lanzado por Corea del Norte y que sobrevoló Japón, cayendo en aguas del Pacífico norte.

Urgente: Corea del Norte dispara un misil a Japón, Japón ordena a sus ciudadanos ir al refugio inmediatamente

No termino de entender que sentido tendría acumular euros de países “fuertes” como Alemania, Austria, Holanda o incluso Finlandia.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2017)

Hola, Duisenberg: Tiene sentido si hubiera una ruptura forzosa de la UE y de hecho esta idea nació allá por 2011 cuando se cuestionó el "proyecto común". También lo tendría en el supuesto de que se aplicará una "doble velocidad"... ¿Te parecen buenos argumentos?

Saludos.


----------



## Duisenberg (29 Ago 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Duisenberg: Tiene sentido si hubiera una ruptura forzosa de la UE y de hecho esta idea nació allá por 2011 cuando se cuestionó el "proyecto común". También lo tendría en el supuesto de que se aplicará una "doble velocidad"... ¿Te parecen buenos argumentos?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo preguntaba porque no acertaba a ver el motivo, no porque cuestionase lo que estabas diciendo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Ago 2017)

paco908 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Fernando, permíteme que aporte un granito (para una vez que sé algo).
> Los billetes de euro tienen un número de serie, en las primera ediciones la primera letra indicaba el país que lo emitía (la X es/era Alemania, la V es/era España). Con los nuevos billetes, el número de serie ya no indica el país. Por lo que tengo entendido sólo se conoce el país en los billetes de euro antiguos.
> El cajero o el banco te dará euros nuevos y viejos mezclados, mira el número de serie y guarda los que te interesen.
> 
> ...



Gracias Paco y Fernando

Lo chequeare


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ago 2017)

Todas las divisas tienden a cero a largo plazo.
A corto plazo es bueno tener algun cash para emergencias tipo Chipre, a largo plazo es una posicion muy mala.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Duisenberg: NO, si ya te entendí perfectamente. Preguntabas porque no lo veías claro y yo te lo argumenté... De todas formas, hay que dejar bien claro que esa "teoría" -que NO es mía- puede no servir para nada y, si no sucede nada "anormal", antes retirarían los billetes antiguos. También hay que tener en cuenta que llegados a esa posible situación "X", los billetes se tendrían que canjear en los países donde fueron emitidos originalmente.

# bankiero: Es cierto lo que comentas, pero no es menos cierto que es necesario poseer Cash fuera del Sistema bancario y financiero. Y ahí existen distintas opciones y que, de tanto en tanto, se van aportando por este hilo. Seguro que NO atinaremos con la mejor, pero SÍ que desde esa "diversificación" se podrá salir mejor que estando dentro del Sistema... o eso creo ahora mismo.

Y dejo un buen artículo de Bermejo...

- Primer condenado en la Unión Europea por manipulación estadística

En fin, cualquiera que viva el día a día en la calle, vecindad, trabajo, etc. sabe que los "números" que se facilitan desde los organismos "oficiales" NO hay quien se los trague ni harto de vino... Menuda Cofradía de Mentirosos hay ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Ago 2017)

*Primer condenado en la Unión Europea por manipulación estadística*

"_Ya ves Holly. Pues estas cifras “se las traga” todos los trimestres Eurostat sin rechistar, para que los comisarios vayan por ahí presumiendo de lo bien que hacen las cosas y de lo sólida que está la eurozona. No quiero imaginarme lo que pensarán los estadísticos si supieran que su reputación está más que nunca en entredicho a cambio de hacerles el juego a los burócratas de Bruselas._"
.../...

"_—Bueno, pues ya que han visto lo que le ha pasado a Andreas Georgiou pueden ir tomando nota de lo que les ocurre a los que manipulan las cifras oficiales. Tarde o temprano la verdad aflora._"

Hay algo que no cuadra en la argumentación de esta conversación. En realidad no cuadran varias cosas.

Eurostat no es una base de datos que recopila datos (vamos que no es Google).
Se supone que Eurostat (que nos cuesta una pasta) es una agencia activa no sólo receptora de datos que valida lo que le envían.

Es decir que Georgiou es el chivo expiatorio cuando, en primer lugar, debería serlo Eurostat.

¿Por qué Georgiou es el chivo expiatorio?

Para salvar el culo a Eurostat.

Pero no porque Georgiou hiciese nada escondiendo y engañando a Eurostat, no, sino porque Georgiou es Eurostat y Eurostat es Georgiou.

La masa borreguil (esta vez la que se interesa por este tipo de noticias, el resto no sabe ni que existe Eurostat) queda de alguna manera tranquilizada.

Estamos en buenas manos.

Las de los jueces conchabados con Eurostat (y más en Grecia donde jueces, políticos y demás ralea tiene mucho que esconder - la cosa me suena también a otro país y a otro y a otro -) sacrifican al mensajero Georgiou, por cierto su nombre significa en latín: "Que cuida a su congregación".

Esta historieta me recuerda a la de que Goldman Sachs auditó las cuentas de Grecia en el proceso de entrada en la UE (aka Leviatán Bruselas).

Por supuesto que Goldman Sachs falseó los datos pero que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras porque el Leviatán Bruselas lo sabía y, además, son primos hermanos. Y ya se sabe la famiglia es la famiglia.

Demasiado tarde para que aflore la verdad y, por otra parte, si aflorase sólo causaría un corte de digestión a las personas con sentido de ser personas con nobleza, el resto, seguirá atiborrándose de entertainment.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: El artículo de Bermejo está MUY BIEN... perooooo es que, además, a estas alturas el que más y el que menos ya sabe quién fue uno de los principales artífices: Mario Draghi, el actual Presidente del BCE. Éste "pollo" fue un hombre de Golman Sachs y, entre 2002 y 2005, Vicepresidente de ese Banco para Europa... Por consiguiente, estaba al corriente de la falsificación de los datos sobre las finanzas públicas de Grecia. Fue su mismo Banco quien estructuró la falsificación.

Y si nos ponemos a tirar del "hilo", sabemos que durante dos años, el BCE y los lobbies políticos usaron cuanto truco pudieron para proteger a Draghi y no permitir que se llevaran a cabo auditorias en torno a las irregularidades cometidas en Grecia.

Más tarde me vuelvo a pasar por aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Gráfico del día: ¿Ha matado el repunte del oro los instintos animales? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ,
> sigo pensando que largos por encimade 1305$ son ganadores, lo que sucede es que en el primer intento han barrido todos los stops que se colocaron en 1299$ y por eso ha bajado rapidamente.
> 
> Apostaría por consolidación y de nuevo subida tras espantar viejas...pero ojo...suelo equivocarme bastante, si no, ya sería millonario.



Lo tienen parado en la zona de stop de compra 1310$...ojo que puede venirse arriba...los largos están con los stops puestos en 1299$ así que puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero sigo pensando en "verde"

Gracias por los aportes...necesito unas vacaciones para poder leeros más a a fondo.

Un saludo


----------



## oinoko (31 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Ahora 1307 $
> 
> Vamos a ver cuanto tardan en que alguien con "dedos gordos" quiera vender 5 onzitas, se "lie con las teclas" y acabe poniendo una orden de venta de 5 millones de onzitas.



Gold Flash-Crashes Below $1300 | Zero Hedge


Primer intento: Hoy de madrugada a las 3:40, a la hora de menos volumen, "alguien" ha vendido en un sólo paquete casi 1 millón de onzas y ha mandado al precio del oro durante unos segundos a 1298$. Supongo que estaban buscando esos stops puestos en 1299$ que comentaba paketazo, pero por suerte los stops no debían de estar ahí, porque no ha funcionado y el mercado ha aguantado, de momento.

Sirve de aviso: Los manipuladores están despiertos por las noches y habrá más intentos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Sirve de aviso: Los manipuladores están despiertos por las noches y habrá más intentos.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches oinoko,

Durante nuestras noches es de día en Asia.

¿Podría ir por ahí la cosa?

O los manipuladores a los que te refieres actúan en lo que es para nosotros nuestra noche, luego son de los nuestros.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2017)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, no sé lo que te responderá oinoko, pero yo tengo mi particular opinión sobre este tema y que un día desarrollaré mucho más, aunque no sé si será por aquí o en el Blog que tengo en Rankia. ¡Ah! y no es publicidad gratuita, ya que tengo una gran acogida allí en cuanto a visitas se refiere e imagino que muchas proceden de este hilo. Y es allí donde toco más específicamente el tema de los MPs.

Bien, respecto a la pregunta que planteas, es conocida mi opinión de que China está manipulando el precio del Oro, ya NO sólo por las "horas" en que se cometen los "delitos", sino por muchas otras circunstancias que he ido analizando en el tiempo...

Veamos: En este momento, China oficialmente NO tiene suficiente Oro para "tutear" a las otras potencias "oreras"... ¿Y qué quiero decir con esto? Sencillo: las reservas "oficiales" de EE.UU. y Rusia son equiparables en proporción al PIB: inferior al 3%, perooooo es que China posee alrededor del 0,7%... Por tanto, es el "actor" más interesado en que el Oro no despegue y pueda aumentar sus reservas al menor coste posible... 

Y, ya de paso, comentar que la zona geográfica más poderosa es Europa: más del 4% del PIB...

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa: En su momento, me "entretuve" analizando un trabajo muy riguroso y que demostraba hasta qué punto está manipulado el Comex... En un período de 10 años se demostraba que comprando después del cierre y vendiendo antes de la apertura se generaban las mayores ganancias con menor riesgo... ¿Y desde cuándo China está demostrando interés por adquirir Oro? Pues, es muy sencillo de comprobar...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (1 Sep 2017)

Con una inflación "oficial" del +1,6%, y los depósitos al 0%, los ahorradores siguen siendo saqueados.

Los bancos no te dan nada por tu dinero y te fríen a comisiones.... y ni siquiera tienen coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, el dinero no está.... todo con la connivencia de los políticos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (1 Sep 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Con una inflación "oficial" del +1,6%, y los depósitos al 0%, los ahorradores siguen siendo saqueados.
> 
> Los bancos no te dan nada por tu dinero y te fríen a comisiones.... y ni siquiera tienen coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, el dinero no está.... todo con la connivencia de los políticos.



Y el cambio a mejor ni se ve, ni se le espera, que es peor.


----------



## el juli (1 Sep 2017)

sí, a peor...


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Con una inflación "oficial" del +1,6%, y los depósitos al 0%, los ahorradores siguen siendo saqueados.
> 
> Los bancos no te dan nada por tu dinero y te fríen a comisiones.... y ni siquiera tienen coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, el dinero no está.... todo con la connivencia de los políticos.



La masa social delega su responsabilidad en terceros, y esto puede deparar dos destinos:

1- que las entes en las que delega sean capaces, aptas, honradas.

1- que se delegue en ineptos o simples "saqueadores" sin escrúpulos.


Todos sabemos lo que se entiende por una estafa, timo, engaño...

El sistema actual de distribución de riqueza/recursos a nivel mundial es una estafa en toda regla, lo que sucede, es que los estafadores son buenos en lo que hacen, y los estafados "nosotros", somo smuy malos a la hora de valorar nuestra situación.


Siempre sale la frase: "como en la ´poca actual, nunca se ha vivido tan bien"


Eso es tan relativo como el lugar en el que te ha tocado nacer, o vivir.

Los historiadores del foro podrían darnos ejemplos de paises dónde hoy no se vive mejor "media estadística" que hace 300 años.

Luego, tenemos que valorar lo que se entiende por "vivir bien"

¿vivir del cuento?

¿vivir de otros?

¿tener una TV de 50"?

¿Ir al bar de la esquina a ver el partido y tomar dos cañas?

...

Yo considero que vivir bien, es vivir sin más ataduras que las que uno haya elegido pro propia decisión.

Vivir subyugado a una hipoteca, a unos impuestos, a unas obligaciones, a un sistema, se considera algo necesario para vida en sociedad, pero quizá, esa necesidad no pase por una obligación forzada, si no por una obligación o elección moral.

Os canso con el ejemplo de siempre...al nacer me exigen una partida de nacimiento, unos apellidos, una dirección de residencia "censo", un DNI, y hasta una cuenta corriente a medida que crezco, me obligan a escolarizarme, a pagar impuestos indirectos, a subyugarme a un sistema que no me ha dado la opción de elegir...y que sin embargo decide si yo soy un ciudadano de primera, de segunda o de "cloaca"


Quién tiene la "impresora" tiene el poder...mientras permitamos que esa impresora domine nuestras vidas.

Si logramos destruir la impresora, el nuevo sistema se sustentará sobre algo veraz, algo por loq ue haya que luchar e implicarse, y no se delagará a terceros, ya sean honrrados o ineptos.

Sin impresora, si un presidente de un país quiere cobrar a fin de mes, ha de justificar su labor, al igual que un ejercito, o que un funcionario del sector que sea...del mismo modo que un autónomo, o un trabajador de empresa privada ha de justificar día a día su labor para salir adelante.

Mientras los estados puedan financiar sus ineptitudes con deuda pública, seremos menos libres de lo que consideramos, y por lo tanto estarémos subyudados a un sistema explotador y no liberador.

Destruyamos la impresora, y seremos un poco más libres...¿como? ... con pasos firmes y valorando lo que de verdad vale algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2017)

Hola, paketazo: Debería ser como comentas, pero desde el momento en que la distinción de "clases" es un hecho y encima "aceptado" con más o menos resignación, pues poco se puede hacer... fuera de a nivel individual, es decir lo que venimos preconizando desde este hilo. Ya me gustaría que hubiera más masa "pensante", pero imagino que eso pertenece al pasado y ahora lo más importante suele ser lo banal... ya que impide "pensar" mientras "entretiene".

En fin, paketazo, nosotros a seguir con lo "nuestro"... por si acaso y esto viene a colación por el artículo de Laborda que os enlazo...

- ¡Cuidado con los activos de riesgo!

Por cierto, paketazo, cuando te sea posible te dejas ver más por aquí y ya sabes que tus comentarios son muy apreciados.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo considero que vivir bien, es vivir sin más ataduras que las que uno haya elegido pro propia decisión.
> 
> Vivir subyugado a una hipoteca, a unos impuestos, a unas obligaciones, a un sistema, se considera algo necesario para vida en sociedad, pero quizá, esa necesidad no pase por una obligación forzada, si no por una obligación o elección moral.



Estás jugando con fuego y poniendo en riesgo tu futuro y el de tu linaje.

Qué hereje ::::::!!! pensando en la independencia financiera y salirse de un sistema que nos protege, nos amamanta y nos dirige por el camino correcto de entregar nuestro TIEMPO y ESFUERZO para lograr el crecimiento del capital de nuestros amos (papel de mentira que vale nuestra esclavitud) :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El propio sistema cortará los huevos de calopez si no te banea de este foro. No vaya a ser que convenzas a alguna mente débil :ouch::ouch::ouch: y se salga del carril.

Entiéndeme ::::::


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2017)

Buenas tardes paketazo,

La cosa es más complicada que lo de la impresora.

Es curioso que siempre nos remitamos, de una manera u otra, a la guita. Cuando la guita no es sino un eslabón de la cadena, un eslabón sin duda importante pero que depende de toda otra serie de factores en los que pocos se paran a pensar.

Vivimos en una sociedad desacralizada. No hay valores, hay medios, profusión de medios. 

El tecnicismo es una de las lacras que nos hunde y el 99,99% de las personas lo acepta y aprueba como palabra de evangelio.

La sociedad tecnicista sólo contempla los medios, la abundancia de medios pero en ningún caso se plantea la finalidad de los mismos. ¿Para qué narices necesito yo tres cuatro cinco diez plataformas de comunicación si, en realidad, no trato de comunicar sino de escucharme hablar?

La sociedad tecnicista, además, nos empuja a ir cada vez más rápido, más "lejos". Y la pregunta es ¿para llegar dónde? A ninguna parte, el tecnicismo no trata de llegar a ninguna parte trata de inculcarnos que hay que ir rápido y pone todos los medios necesarios de los que es capaz (son muchos y más que lo serán) para hacerlo posible.

El tecnicismo impide reflexionar. El tecnicismo exige simplemente el reflejo. Tener reflejos rápidos. No interesa reflexionar, interesa tener reflejos rápidos y para ello el dios técnica pone toda su carne en el asador.

El tecnicismo se carga, además, como si fuera un ácido, el concepto de responsabilidad.

El edificio de 7 plantas se desmoronó y ¿quién es responsable? Todos y nadie. El tecnicismo permite que el contratista diga que la responsabilidad era del que fabricó el cemento y éste de quien lo utilizó y cómo lo utilizó y éste, ésta, y ésta, éste y así hasta que al cabo de 15 años, la "Justicia" dirime que ... lo que sea. Para entonces el contratista, el que fabricó el cemento, el que lo utilizó, etc. etc. ya han levantado una buena docena de edificios (otros) con el mismo cemento.

El tecnicismo no busca finalidades, objetivos, razones busca que nos ahoguemos en la profusión de medios, cada vez más rápido y mejor ¿mejor?

El tecnicismo es la nueva sacralidad. El tecnicismo es una auténtica religión.

Lo peor, con ella, el ser humano cree que, por fin, es libre.

Libre de mis ...

Ser libre implica: obligaciones.

El ser humano en este mundo tecnicista no pretende ser libre, pretende ser independiente sin las obligaciones que conlleva ser verdaderamente libre.

Por resumir: Estamos rodeados de objetos que son efímeros porque no tienen sentido.

Bienvenidos al sacrosanto mundo del tecnicismo.

La impresora (de billetes) es uno de ellos.

P.S. Como últimamente me ha dado por recomendar lecturas, os recomiendo leer a Jacques Ellul. Hay alguna obra suya traducida al español.

400 Bad Request

_Edito:

El enlace funciona_


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Sep 2017)

Buenos días.
El oro anda en máximos del año, 1.324,5 US$/oz
Un artículo de Javier Molina liga esta subida al papel clásico como *valor refugio *que desempeña el dorado metal en tiempos de crisis. Y como bien sabemos actualmente la geopolítica anda un poco más jodida que de costumbre.

Tendencias: Rumores de furia y fuego mientras el oro sube . Blogs de Aprender a Invertir

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- 4 Reasons Why "Gold Has Entered A New Bull Market" - Schroders | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Sep 2017)

En el número de septiembre de Le Monde Diplomatique (en su edición francesa) hay un artículo que se titula "El infierno del milagro alemán".

No tengo acceso al artículo completo (me di de baja hace un año*) pero en su página web se pueden leer los primeros párrafos (en cursiva, el resto son comentarios míos).

_"Nunca Alemania había tenido tan pocos solicitantes de empleo, y tantas personas en situación de precariedad"_

¿Cuál es el milagro alemán?

_"El desmantelamiento de la protección social a mediados de los años 2000 ha convertido a los parados en trabajadores que viven en una situación de pobreza, de precariedad"
_

Ése es el milagro alemán.

Conseguir que el parado tenga ocupación (luego no está en paro -miel sobre hojuelas para las estadísticas del statu quo- que es quien manda y mandan), y que para redondear los meses a partir del día 15 de mes, acuda a las organizaciones, asociaciones e incluso a las diversas ayudas estatales, previa cola y/o rellenar formularios, es decir, ser estigmatizado por ser pobre pero con trabajo. ¡Ni Maquiavelo hubiese podido concebirlo mejor!

Además, esa masa que en Alemania en 2013 se estimaba en 7 millones de personas (los beneficiarios de los minijobs) 1 trabajador sobre 4, obviamente, no se propone refundar algo en la órbita de la banda Baader-Meinhof porque no tiene ningunas ganas de ser suicidado. Luego, el futuro se presenta cristalino como el agua de Lanjarón.

Sumisión.

En Francia, en estas fechas hay un caballo de batalla que se llama: "La reforma del Código del Trabajo" y éste, está inspirado en el "milagro alemán".


* Con leer los tres primeros párrafos es suficiente. ¿Para qué pagar la suscripción?

_Edito_:

el enlace a Le Monde Diplomatique

L

y a un artículo interesante sobre el tema.

Revista Números Rojos » Alemania, la mentira de los minijobs


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2017)

Schroeder y su Hartz IV, entregaron el país a la insaciable oligarquía exportadora alemana.

Los colegas alemanes seguirán disfrutando las consecuencias de sus votos, los renovarán en breve.


----------



## felino66 (3 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> "El infierno del milagro alemán"




Atentos a la fecha, 3.12.2003














.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2017)

El goldito frentudo y trumposo están obsesionados con sus juegos de guerra y empeñados en que ganemos dinero con el oro.


----------



## racional (3 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - 4 Reasons Why "Gold Has Entered A New Bull Market" - Schroders | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Llevo leyendo titulares como este desde 2010.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2017 at 10:46 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Con una inflación "oficial" del +1,6%, y los depósitos al 0%, los ahorradores siguen siendo saqueados.
> 
> Los bancos no te dan nada por tu dinero y te fríen a comisiones.... y ni siquiera tienen coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, el dinero no está.... todo con la connivencia de los políticos.



Pero es que los que compraron oro en 2011, han perdido, mucho más que lo que hubieran perdido con la inflación.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Llevo leyendo titulares como este desde 2010.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-sep-2017 at 10:46 ----------
> 
> ...



En la especulación el timing manda más que el valor del subyacente.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pero es que los que compraron oro en 2011, han perdido, mucho más que lo que hubieran perdido con la inflación.



Maestro *racional*, como Vd sabe no hay nada cierto al 100% en este universo, relativizar algo en función de su sistema de referencia, es el modo en el que el ser humano busca poseer "algo" de razón sobre sus sentencias.

Podemos retroceder al 2011 o podemos retroceder al año 2011 A.C. ... cada uno valorará su adquisición en función del objetivo planteado para la misma.

Creo que el 80% de este foro compra oro sin mirar demasiado los precios, vendría a ser en un símil de andar por la calle, como tener un dinero invertido en un hijo...procuras dentro de tus posibilidades darle lo mejor...y con el oro, dentro de tus posibilidades procuras adquirir la mayor cantidad al mejor precio...pero independientemente del rpecio, tu lo quieres como a un "hijo"


En cuanto al milago alemán...

Poco hay que decir...los homo sapiens somos mucho de modas, y estas rigen parte de nuestro día a día...hace una década tocaba admirar a Alemania...hace 40 años era Suiza, GB...hace 80 era Argentina...

Los cadáveres económicos se recogen tras cribar la cosecha, Alemania ya ha "repartido" sus panes y sus peces...el que no cogió silla para disfrutar de la ración, ahora tendrá dolor de estómago.

España fue locomotora "de boquilla" en la época del "glorioso" Aznar, y ejemplo para los mediócres europeos que no sabian para que sirve el hormigón y el ladrillo...aquí lo aprendimos bien...algunos a 35 años vista.



En cuanto al amigo del pueblo norcoreano, y gran protector del mismo...solo recordarle que lleva 60 años de retraso en su carrera armamentística, y que quizá en esos 60 años otros han evolucionado sin la necesidad de escaparates ni portadas prensa...en ocasiones, la historia se ha encargado que muchos mueran de éxito, y este hombre lleva muchas papeletas para terminar de ese modo...exit 0.

Sea como sea, considero que su propio pueblo debería de ser quién de la cara...es fácil decirlo tras haber vivido nuestros "jubilados" 40 años de dictadura, amedrentados por el poder de las leyes y los ejércitos, pero miro a Venezuela, y al menos se atisba la posibilidad de un cambio desde abajo, que es para mi, de los pocos modos correctos de cimentar un buen edificio.

Un saludo a todos, y muy buen domingo.

P.D.

Parece que esos largos en 1305$ ya han dejado algo de beneficio...veremos hasta dónde.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2017)

Je,je,je... Sr. "racional", veo que Vd. sigue sin "progresar" en el pensamiento. Mire, muchos "metaleros" tenemos muy claro que nuestra visión de las cosas es muchas veces el "reflejo" de nuestra mente cuando ésta relaciona posibilidad y necesidad...

¿Lo ha entendido? Seguro que NO...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...que-el-imperio-estadounidense-esta-colapsando

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (4 Sep 2017)

Proceso Catalán, Corea del Norte y sus enemigos, y encima el bitcoin bajando un 6%...
Donde he guardado mi oro?....en coinbase? o en kraken?
Estoy hecho un lío mejor me voy a comprar más papelitos del ibex-35..
Toca bajada de bolsas...y si no es hoy.....MAÑANA¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2017)

Más "leña"...

- Gold Price Jumps To 12-Month High After Latest North Korea Missile Test | Silver Phoenix

# bertok: Je,je,je... Lo vistes venir, eh!

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más "leña"...
> 
> - Gold Price Jumps To 12-Month High After Latest North Korea Missile Test | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



Fortuna.

Lo celebrare cuando venda. Hasta ese momento seré un sufridor más.

Si realmente estamos ante un nuevo Bull Market, vamos a ver a muchas acciones multiplicarse por varias veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: Bueno, ya sabes que tenemos visiones diferentes sobre el "producto": yo soy POSEEDOR y NO me planteo vender a no ser que fuera necesario... y que va a ser lo más probable.

En cualquier caso, la "Fortuna" o la "Suerte" hay que buscarla, así que Felicidades y espero que te salga bien la "jugada".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La formación no interesa a nadie

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - La formación no interesa a nadie
> 
> Saludos.



Lectura recomendable.

Hace ya años discutí con profesores universitarios y de enseñanza primaria que lo que hacemos, no solo aquí, si no en casi todo el mundo, no sirve como fin, si no como medio.

A que me refiero...pues a que la enseñanza es un medio al servicio del sistema, de las grandes empresas y desempeña la función de ente soliacizadora y de sumisión del individuo.

Comparé las escuelas con cárceles, y me tacharon de exagerado.

Veo casi a diario a bebes introducidos en este circulo vicioso con apenas 6 meses de edad para que sus padres puedan servir al sistema en vez de ver crecer a sus hijos.

Delegamos nuestas obligaciones en un sistema que solo quiere una cosa de nosotros...que le sirvamos.

En cuanto a un universitario hecho y derecho, salvo casos muy concretos, es evidente que no salen formados para ocupar un puesto de trabajo, pues en gran medida se les ha enseñado a memorizar y vomitar lo memorizado, no a solventar problemas reales en empresas reales.

El trabajador se hace en el puesto, no es fácil diseñar un trabajador mediante una enseñanza uniforme, para ocupar puestos muy dispares.

Un abogado cursa X asignaturas, luego se especializa, y luego...a buscarse la vida...por norma general, trabajará para bufetes que sí los forman poco a poco, y a coste de muchas horas cobradas en precario...con 40 años quizá con suerte empiecen a desempeñar ese sueño al que corrieron con 18, pero compitiendo ferozmente por un salario y un cliente que suele ser valorado como un "negocio" simple y llano.


He trabajado en unos cuantos sectores muy diferentes, y me he encontrado de todo, sin embargo encontré un nexo común entre los "currantes", y era que los que habían renunciado a carreras superiores y comenzaron a trabajar con 16 años, eran mucho mejores trabajadores (técnicamente), que los titulados universitarios.

Hablo de puestos de trabajo concretos del estilo de comerciales, gerentes, informáticos...incluso empresarios (de los que tienen empresas, no un título)

Evidentemente hay de todo, pero creo humildemente que salvo empleos muy concretos, el trabajador se forma en su puesto, no en 5 años de carrera...pero repito...hay casos y casos.

Yo mismo, si precisara un trabajador para desempeñar un puesto concreto, creo que no me serviría de mucho que tuviera un curriculum como el Quijote, supongo que aprendería más de él, saliendo a comer que en 5 minutos de preguntas "trampa" absurdas.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2017)

Hombre, yo si tuviera un currículum como el del Quijote me lo pensaría. Es de lo mejorcito que ha parido este país.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2017)

Hola, paketazo: Buen comentario y que imagino suscribimos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí, incluido el amigo frisch...

Creo haber comentado en el pasado que cuando contrato a alguien en mi empresa en lo que menos me fijo es en el Curriculum de marras y más en las "hechuras" que pueda tener después de hablar con él y, evidentemente, de verlo trabajar. Es más, no suelo primar los estudios, ya que en mi trabajo se requiere gente que sepa "trabajar" bien, es decir con un amplio bagaje práctico y que se suele observar a las "primeras de cambio"... Es decir, o vale o no vale. No hay más...

# frisch: Yo en mi trabajo NO me puedo permitir un "Quijote"... Nos cierran la empresa.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2017)

En un reciente discurso (29 agosto) ante el cuerpo diplomático durante la "Semana de los Embajadores", Emmanuel Macron ha dejado meridianamente claro lo que ya sabíamos pero que "se agradece" que lo diga sin tapujos. Por lo menos, así sabemos hacia dónde nos llevan y sabemos algo más sobre quién es el enemigo.


Cito al Réseau Voltaire y al articulista Thierry Meyssan.

_En un discurso pronunciado ante los más altos diplomáticos franceses, el Presidente Macron reveló su visión del mundo y la forma en que se propone utilizar las herramientas a su disposición. Según él, ya no hay soberanía popular, ni en Francia ni en Europa, por lo que no hay democracias nacionales o supranacionales. Ya no hay un interés colectivo, una República, sino un catálogo heterogéneo de cosas e ideas que constituyen bienes comunes. Describiendo su nueva función a los embajadores, les informó que ya no debían defender los valores de su país, sino encontrar oportunidades para actuar en nombre del Leviatán europeo. Citó en detalle algunos de los actuales conflictos, describiendo un programa de colonización económica que debe llevarse a cabo en el Levante y en África._


El artículo de Meyssan en francés:

Selon Emmanuel Macron, le temps de la souveraineté populaire est révolu, par Thierry Meyssan

En inglés:

According to Emmanuel Macron, the days of popular sovereignty are over, by Thierry Meyssan

(por el momento no está en español).

El discurso íntegro de Macron (que me lo he leído).

Discours d'Emmanuel Macron à la semaine des ambassadeurs de France, par Emmanuel Macron

Después de una introducción de las de "Hola amigüitos" y a partir del párrafo que comienza por ...

_J’ai porté l’ambition européenne pendant la campagne présidentielle, avec beaucoup de convictions et malgré tous les cassandres qui pensaient que défendre l’Europe était une idée révolue, ou destinée essentiellement à perdre.
_

uno entiende que lo único que va a quedar de genuinamente francés es la pirámide del Louvre que es de inspiración egipcia y de arquitecto chino-país sin nombre Leoh Ming Pei.

En su discurso, el aprendiz de brujo Macron insiste en esa Europa en cuyo cuore más interno e intenso están los Godos y los Gaulois. Mi opinión es que Macron y los que le mandan han aceptado que están en bancarrota y que no hay más narices que perder la guerra (a la tercera va la vencida) frente a la diabólica eficacia y eficiencia germana.

Leyendo este discurso me he acordado de una frase que dice el príncipe Nevski en la película de Eisenstein "Alejandro Nevski" (los prologómenos de Rusia). Es el comienzo de la peli. Un grupo de Tártaros (mongoles que habían ocupado por el este gran parte de Rusia) y a su cabeza su señor llegan al pueblo en el que vive Alejandro Nevski. Tras una conversación tensa el tártaro se va y uno de los lugareños le dice a Nevski, "estos del este nos van a dar problemas". Nevski contesta: "No, el problema no son los del este, ellos sólo quieren tributos, el problema son los alemanes, ellos lo quieren todo". Poco más tarde tiene lugar la batalla del lago Peipus donde, afortunadamente, Nevski gana la batalla a los que no se conforman con tributos sino que lo quieren todo. Esto ocurre en el siglo XIII. ¡No ha llovido desde entonces! Y, sin embargo ...


----------



## el juli (5 Sep 2017)

La pirámide del Louvre no es egipcia , es masonica, igual que el discurso de Macron


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2017)

Jo,jo,jo... Se presenta un Septiembre bastante "distraído"... Y más para aquellos que somos ajenos al "papel" que se mueve en lo mercados... Bueno, ya sabéis aquello de mirar los toros desde la barrera...

- Septemberâ€™s Bringing Tons of Catalysts to Shatter Market Calm - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Sep 2017)

Desafortunadamente yo creo que al mercado papel todavía le queda recorrido.

No porque se lo merezca sino porque los que detienen papel en masas importantes todavía no han acabado con acabar con los pequeños detentores de papel.

Todos los meses de septiembre, todos los otoños se escriben los mismos escenarios y, la realidad es que no se cumplen o se cumplen a poquitos.

En mi opinión hay algo que hay entender del sistema en el que vivimos.

Los que lo han montado no son monaguillos, luego, hasta cierto punto saben lo que hacen.

99,99 % cree en el papel. No porque le parezca que hay "otras formas" y la del papel les parezca mejor sino porque es lo único que han conocido.

Por supuesto, un 0,1 % sabe que las cosas no son así y que tarde o temprano la bombona de butano va explotar.

Pero es el 0,1 % y eso, a los que detentan las ingentes masas de papel, no les preocupa lo más mínimo.

Continuarán con su hoja de ruta.

El sistema no puede ser atacado por su falta de consistencia, mantengámonos en el estricto sentido económico, porque al sistema eso le da absolutamente igual, siempre y cuando la mayoría, la gran mayoría siga creyendo en el mismo. Lo cual, sin ninguna duda, es cierto.

No, no hay cataclismo, ni incluso a vista de pájaro. Hay munición para rato.

Eso sí, un día llegará el cataclismo. Cuando llegue, los primeros sorprendidos serán los del sistema, los paganos ya estarán curados de espanto.

Ese día será el otoño definitivo.

Después, el invierno.

Jamás un sistema se mantuvo en pie por su coherencia sino por el apoyo de la masa borreguil (en la que, en parte, me incluyo, por no hacerme el listo).

Hay tela que tejer para rato.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2017)

El mercado de papel tiene recorrido. Cuando no puedan aguantarlo, lo muturán a algo que no conocemos pero con lo que seguirán ganando los de siempre.

Todavía les queda la bala de los DEGs del FMI.

Calculo que son varias décadas. En el fondo tienen la maldad y el poder para hacer lo que quieran salvo que se les vaya de las manos.

Yo no voy a pelear contra estos hijos de puta. Me basta con ser un humilde inversor y saber que seré afortunado pillando sin hacer ruido algún cacho de carne que se les caiga en el festín.

El 99% de la población ni siquiera sabe de lo que hablamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ja,ja,ja... vosotros mismos estáis "avalando" lo que comenté: cuando hay tanta "complacencia" y seguimiento por la "masa borreguil" es cuando se precipitan los acontecimientos de auténtico relieve... Un simple "vistazo" a la Historia nos indica que estamos cerca de ese punto de "inflexión" y que podrá ser "continuista" o NO... Eso ya se verá.

Lo que está claro es que NO hay tanta "tela por tejer", muy al contrario... NUNCA se ha visto una situación financiera mundial como la que estamos viviendo y tampoco le quedan al Sistema tantos "conejos" por sacar de la "chistera" o no entendemos que los Bancos Centrales se han metido ellos solitos en una encerrona de la que NO hay salida y será ésta -cuando se produzca- la que podría dinamitar el actual Sistema...

bertok, es cierto que el FMI está buscando una "alternativa" a través de los DEGs, perooooo ciertamente, ¿crees que podrán eludir el crecimiento de la población mundial y la escasez de recursos básicos? Va a ser que NO... Tampoco va a ser "mañana", pero de décadas NADA de NADA... a no ser que se "reinvente" todo el Sistema y de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba. Y eso NO se hace de un día para otro...

Y os dejo esto...

- LA SOLICITUD PARA DECLARAR

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (6 Sep 2017)

A ver si Yaveh lo acoge en su seno.... o bien que se pudra en el infierno directamente


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2017)

A los técnicos, anotad 1355$/Oz...no os liaré con gráficas...1355/1360 para ser exactos.

Por abajo la anterior resistencia no debería ser perdida ene ste impulso 1305$

Veremos lo que sucede, ya os vaticino que el oro verá nuevos máximos referenciados en $...sí, sí...nuevos máximos, no me he vuelto loco.

No daré un timing, pues me es imposible, pero no tendreis que esperar al fin de los tiempos. viendo la gráfica, sería plausible que sucediera incluso durante el 2018.

Cuando digo oro, pueden los plateros sentirse aludidos del mismo modo.

Un saludo, y veremos quién tiene el brazo más fuerte en este pulso...las grandes potencias saben que se les acaba el tiempo para cambiar postalillas por metales preciosos, y por eso hacen lo que hacen, y como lo hacen...no dejeis que os tomen el pelo.

En cuanto al artículo de *Fernando* sobre el "maestro" Soros... no se si será terrorista o no, pero a nivel financiero no tengo dudas que para él, todo vale...me refiero a manipulación de mercados e índices.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2017)

"Fuera de tema"

Ha fallecido Josep Maria Novoa la persona que, entre otras cosas, redactaba el blog "Ataque al Poder".

Fue un luchador.

No se encontró la página | Ataque al poder


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2017)

"Curiosa" noticia la que os enlazo y más viniendo de un auténtico "cadáver" que se mantiene gracias a la "drogadición" que ahora critica...

- El CEO del Deutsche Bank insta al BCE a cambiar la política monetaria Por Reuters

Claro que todo suele tener una "explicación" y como no, más o menos "interesada"... Lo digo porque ese Banco dominó el mercado europeo de deuda corporativa en el pasado mes de Agosto, liderando el 63% del total de las emisiones en Euros. Los volúmenes fueron impulsados por una oleada de emisiones que llegaron al mercado el último día del mes, con el Deutsche Bank liderando seis de los siete acuerdos de ese mismo día...

El 31 de Agosto, Deutsche Bank dirigió ofertas para Kimberly Clark, Scania, Balder, Philips, Grenke Leasing y CNH Industrial.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ja,ja,ja... vosotros mismos estáis "avalando" lo que comenté: cuando hay tanta "complacencia" y seguimiento por la "masa borreguil" es cuando se precipitan los acontecimientos de auténtico relieve... Un simple "vistazo" a la Historia nos indica que estamos cerca de ese punto de "inflexión" y que podrá ser "continuista" o NO... Eso ya se verá.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que NO hay tanta "tela por tejer", muy al contrario... NUNCA se ha visto una situación financiera mundial como la que estamos viviendo y tampoco le quedan al Sistema tantos "conejos" por sacar de la "chistera" o no entendemos que los Bancos Centrales se han metido ellos solitos en una encerrona de la que NO hay salida y será ésta -cuando se produzca- la que podría dinamitar el actual Sistema...
> 
> ...



Creo que pueden estirar la mentira y su mutación tanto como las próximas generaciones.

Al fin del día es hasta dónde pueden seguir estirando la desigualdad. Tienen muchísimo margen de maniobra para seguir haciéndolo en Occidente. Europa será la pieza a sacrificar en la transferencia de riqueza hacia el sudeste asiático.

Basta con ver la situación de la ciudadanía en muchas partes de Asia y América del Sur para darse cuenta que faltan muchos años.

Rana, agua caliente, ...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: Lo "normal" sería lo que propones, pero NO, NO lo "veo"... Das por hecho algo que no será aceptado por buena parte de la masa en Occidente, empezando por los EE.UU. La única opción que les quedará es provocar una guerra de considerables dimensiones y que sería algo así como intentar "ganar tiempo"...

¿Transferencia de riqueza a Asia? Bueno, hace muchísimos siglos que existe la famosa Ruta de la Seda y NADA sustancial ha cambiado...

Y tengo buenos conocimientos de la Historia que me dicen que lo impredecible es muchas veces lo más factible de producirse... ¿Acaso te creías que un día antes de suceder, el Muro de Berlín cayera como lo hizo? De un día para otro... Pues, esto puede que sea parecido o incluso a más "cámara lenta", pero creo que lo iremos percibiendo más claramente en los próximos años.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 17:22 ----------

Y dejo esto que también es muy significativo...

- Dimite el vicepresidente de la Fed, Stanley Fischer Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2017)

Vale la pena leerlo... tanto si gusta el "producto" como si no...

The Empire Strikes Back At Bitcoin | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Lo "normal" sería lo que propones, pero NO, NO lo "veo"... Das por hecho algo que no será aceptado por buena parte de la masa en Occidente, empezando por los EE.UU. La única opción que les quedará es provocar una guerra de considerables dimensiones y que sería algo así como intentar "ganar tiempo"...
> 
> ¿Transferencia de riqueza a Asia? Bueno, hace muchísimos siglos que existe la famosa Ruta de la Seda y NADA sustancial ha cambiado...
> 
> ...



Amigo, la capacidad de sufrimiento de la sociedad occidental apenas está intacta. America del Sur es el espejo y hacia allí se tiende. Son cambios sociales que llevan su tiempo.

¿quién se revela en la corrupta América del Sur?. Ni dios. Todo el mundo ansía participar en el circuito de la corrupción y en la diferenciación relativa como suele decir Janus.

Pienso que durante mucho tiempo el capital será el rey. El oro es un seguro en caso de siniestro total.

Pero aprendo de vosotros ::::, mucho.


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2017)

Hombre Fernando, yo, la víspera no sabía que iba a caer el muro de Berlín. Si lo hubiera sabido me llamaría Egon Krenz o James Baker o Karol Wojtyla.

Pero los muros no se caen de la noche a la mañana, excepto para poder retransmitirlos en vivo directo y para eso hay que escenificar la cosa, es una obra teatral y requiere de un regidor y de un director de producción, amén de toda una retahíla de subcontratados.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la cosa ésta va a cámara lenta pero es que además, esta vez no se trata de la caída de un símbolo (cayó el símbolo y perduró la mentira), esta vez se trata de todo un sistema y, comprenderás, que los que lo han montado, de incautos, desalmados y filibusteros lo tienen todo pero de tontos, nada. Es decir que han previsto, cuando menos, como salvar sus muebles. Y, para salvar sus muebles, esta vez, va a hacer falta tiempo, mucho tiempo.

En primer lugar, acabar de convencer a la masa borreguil (lo digo con todos los respetos puesto que hago parte de ella) que no existe seguridad, ni económica, ni física fuera del Shangri-La que nos proponen ellos.

Esto ya ha comenzado pero llevamos poco tiempo. Una veintena de atentados en territorio nacional (occidente) no es suficiente. Esto es el vermú con las aceitunas. Todavía hay demasiadas voces recalcitrantes que por buenistas o por sensatez creen que hay otras formas de reencauzar el problema.

Es necesario que la masa borreguil clame al unísono "¡Por favor, mano dura! (yo ya no hago parte de esa masa borreguil).

En segundo lugar, acabar con la peregrina idea que tiene la masa borreguil de la necesidad de ser gobernados por personas con apellidos nacionales cuando lo mejor es ser gobernados por entes de expertos que lo saben todo de pe a pa y que están ahí por el bien común, el de todos (we are the world we are the people).

En tercer lugar, un dato, un dato crucial:

La masa borreguil no lee, no se informa luego no reflexiona. Es más, no tiene ni la más mínima intención de hacerlo porque después de "pasarme toda la semana buscándome las habas ¿Cómo pretende usted que el fin de semana lea? ¡Oiga, por favor, no me sea usted cruel!" ¡Déjeme twittear y facebookear!

El estiramiento del papel tiene recorrido, el tiempo que necesiten ellos para dejarlo todo atado y bien atado como el ínclito caudillo. A cámara lenta, muy lenta, muy muy lenta

No hay que olvidarse (o eso creo yo) que el objetivo no es la pela, es dominar al ser humano. Lo de la pela no es sino un medio ... más.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2017)

Bueno, el dibujo va quedando cada vez más claro.



Por arriba 1355/1360 proyectan a los máximos del 2016, que de ser superados nos darán un nuevo impulso alcista.

Por abajo hay riesgo de "acantilado", por lo "rápido" de esta subida, no obstante no espero grandes correcciones, si acaso laterales que no deberían perder los 1305$. a corto plazo.

Vamos a ver un duelo de titanes más pronto que tarde, a mi no me quedan dudas, así que id tomando asiento para ver quién puede y quién no puede frenar al "dragón" si realmente se levanta próximamente.

5 años de acumulación no es ninguna tontería respecto a los últimos máximos históricos...mucho ojo, cabeza y poco a poco...espero no se dispare, sería lo peor que nos podría suceder.

Ojo también a la resistencia €/$ 1,21

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, el dibujo va quedando cada vez más claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paketazo, que tal estas?

Una pregunta....consideras o esperas que el euro se vaya por encima de 1,21 en breve?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bertok: En fin, NO creo que el continente americano del Centro al Sur pueda ser el "espejo" de NADA y NO tiene NADA que ver con Occidente y "comparables"...

Mira, bertok, volviendo a esa "transferencia de riqueza" a Asia... Tengo un amigo que hace ya unos cinco días que anda por Katmandú y poblaciones cercanas donde está repartiendo unos 500 kgs. en medicamentos antes de emprender la subida al Everest...

Te digo esto porque Asia no se circunscribe a la India y China... Hay muchos otros países como Nepal, Bangladesh, Camboya...

En fin, seguiremos viviendo la "película" y ya iremos comentándola... mientras se pueda.

# frisch: Tu comentario, muy bueno por cierto... NO desvirtúa para NADA lo que comenté. Ni tú, ni yo ni los de al "lado" vieron venir muchos de los acontecimientos que se han producido de forma INESPERADA...

Vuelvo a mis conocimientos de la Historia y te repito que las "élites" de todos los tiempos han caído también ante determinados hechos que suelen acontecer cuando la podredumbre se extiende por todas las capas de la Sociedad... ¿Y dónde crees que estamos ahora mismo?

¿El "papel"? Bueno, creo que todos lo tenemos en distintos formatos, aunque NO estemos dentro del circuito "inversor" y, posiblemente, por eso mismo esperamos que esta situación se prolongue mucho más. Y a decir verdad en lo que a mí respecta, pues como que ya me va bien... Otra cosa es que sea consciente de una REALIDAD que está "disfrazada", "maquillada" o como quieras denominarla...

# astur_burbuja: No sé lo que te va responder paketazo, pero ya que ando por aquí te daré mi opinión: el Euro se encamina hacia los 1,23 y a medio plazo lo verás bastante más arriba...

Ya escribí el pasado año, y también en el presente, que el USD iba a comenzar entre 2017 y 2018 su particular descenso -que es cíclico...- y en ello está.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # astur_burbuja: No sé lo que te va responder paketazo, pero ya que ando por aquí te daré mi opinión: el Euro se encamina hacia los 1,23 y a medio plazo lo verás bastante más arriba...
> 
> Ya escribí el pasado año, y también en el presente, que el USD iba a comenzar entre 2017 y 2018 su particular descenso -que es cíclico...- y en ello está.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando

De cuanto seria ese ciclo? Hasta 2018?


----------



## Los últimos españoles (7 Sep 2017)

Un forero ha abierto este hilo: La deuda de China es tan alta que hasta sus banqueros hablan de una burbuja

Del articulo enlazado traigo este extracto:
"The stats are easy to cite: Total debt is now nearly 300% of Chinese gross domestic product. The China banking sector is about three times the size of its economy. Credit growth in China is now so large that the margin of error for estimates of its size is now into the trillions. Chinese corporate debt is currently about $18 trillion, or 170% of GDP."

Me preguntaba si esto tiene algo que ver con la poca fe que tiene #fernandojcg en la teoría del trasvase de riqueza de occidente a oriente, de la cual es partidario #bertok ienso:


----------



## el juli (7 Sep 2017)

Al final todo se reduce a la asquerosa manipulación del "dinero" por parte de las élites.... un dinero que evidentemente no es dinero, sino estafa.

Por eso harán lo indecible para impedir la vuelta al patrón oro, porque con el patrón oro tenían las manos atadas.... Si no nos dejan tener dinero de calidad, referido a un patrón oro.... pues....cada uno que tome sus medidas


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# astur_burbuja: Los ciclos del USD tal y como yo los estudio duran entre 7-10 años... Por tanto, si ha comenzado su declinar último aún quedaría mucho tramo a la baja. De todas formas, tenemos que tener bien presente que ya nos hemos adentrado en un "espacio/tiempo" dentro de la Economía que puede ser totalmente DIFERENTE a lo que conocemos... Y, además, tengamos bien presente las tensiones geopolíticas que siguen existiendo... aunque NO se hable de ellas, así que TODO -incluido el USD- es susceptible de darse la "vuelta", supongo que me entiendes...

# Rattus: Ese es uno de los "MOTIVOS", entre otros muchos... Y yo NO dudo de que exista ese "trasvase de riqueza" de Occidente a China y más cuando se vio también el traslado de diferentes "actores" de PESO como los Rothschild... Yo lo que discuto es que les dé tiempo a realizarlo y también que Occidente siga "cruzado de brazos" como si NADA estuviera ocurriendo...

Además, es muy POSIBLE que en Occidente los particulares TENGAN más Oro que el que "dicen" poseer sus respectivos Bancos Centrales... Y esa es una clara DIFERENCIACIÓN.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2017)

*astur_burbuja* no tengo bola de cristal, sin embargo recordareis que comentamos por aquí cuanto todos los medios de "mierda" auguraban la paridad e incluso 0,90€/$, dijimos que no, que era momento de comprar o mantener €.

La FED no dejará de exprimir la divisa que le deja mejores rendimientos via exportación, ahora a USA le toca vender "barato" a Europa...1,21€/$ apuntadlo, creo que no lo perforará facilmente, pero si lo hace coincido con las proyecciones de *Fernando*...

Aprovechad estos regalos y comprad lo que valga la pena referenciado en $...yo ya he comprado un par de cosillas brillantes y relucientes hace una semanita...para no variar...


En cuanto a Asia, recodar a los de geografía que es un continente exageradamente grande con todo tipo de contrastes, desde comunismos feroces hasta liberalismos casi extremos...os recomiendo que os fijeis en los pesos del PIB a nivel mundial... China, Japón, India, Corea S, Indonesia..y ojito, por que las 4 últimas que adjunto, suman entre ellas casi tanto como China a nivel mundial, así que China, sí es relevante, pero no tanto como pensamos o nos hacen pensar.

*Rattus* la deuda China puede ser alta, siempre que sus retornos en la balanza de pagos lo compensen..."puedo hipotecarme por 1.000.000€ que si gano 100K al mes no es nada, o puedo hipotecarme por 20K € que si no gano nada no lo pagare nunca"

USA no creo que esté mejor que China, lo que sucede es que se vende mejor, recordad hace 3 telediarios la pantomina de la prima de riesgo en Europa y como sudaban algunos políticos cuando se les mentaba..."para mi, pura pantomima manipulada"

Haceros un favor a vosotros y a vuestras familias, tened bien claro lo que vale y lo que no vale, lo que es vuestro y lo que no es vuestro aun que penseis que sí lo es.

Recordad a Grecia o Chipre...no los olvideis, pues fueron el origen del experimento que estamos viviendo y no ha terminado para nada.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2017)

"Fuera de tema"

Hace un par de días leí que salía a palestra de Internet un nuevo traductor de idiomas basado en inteligencia artificial.

He hecho unas cuantas pruebas del inglés y del francés al español y, la verdad, me he quedado sorprendido por la calidad de la construcción de las frases y la precisión a la hora de traducir matices.

https://www.deepl.com

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

Por supuesto, el servicio es gratuito, luego el producto que se vende es el que copia/pega el texto a traducir pero bueno que nos quiten lo bailao antes de la debacle final. En mi caso, podré entender textos en alemán sin necesidad de adivinar.

Desafortunadamente, no esta el ruso.

Los idiomas que traduce son:

Español, Inglés, Alemán, Francés, Italiano, Neerlandés y Polaco.


----------



## paco908 (7 Sep 2017)

Gracias a todos los que contribuís en este hilo. yo "soy mu burro" y siempre intento aprender y lo único que puedo aportar es mi gratitud hacia todos Vds. 
Gracias !!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2017)

paco908 dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que contribuís en este hilo. yo "soy mu burro" y siempre intento aprender y lo único que puedo aportar es mi gratitud hacia todos Vds.
> Gracias !!!!!!



Hace años escribí unas reflexiones a cerca de la inteligencia y la ineptitud, y terminé concluyendo que en esta vida, es casi mejor ser burro y saber escuchar, que ser listo y escucharse exclusivamente a uno mismo.

Creo que somos muchos los burros que a diario acudimos aquí a escuchar, y en ocasiones leernos, sin embargo en la mayoría de hilos, la gente escribe casi esclusivamente para leerse a si misma y aguardar la lluvia de flores de terceros.

Por suerte, aquí el personal está distante de esa "virtud" narcisista tan de moda hoy y siempre entre los "listos". 

¿Por que pensais que facebook, twitter, instagram y similares han triunfado tan rápido en esta década...?

"el hombre es el centro del universo"..."yo soy el centro del universo"...así que he de hacerselo saber a todos ya :XX:

Por cierto, 1355$/Oz tocados, empieza la hora de la verdad. Aquí se cerrarian los largos abiertos en 1305$ en un % del 70%, y se dejarian rolar/correr el 30% restante con stop sobre 1339$ aproximadamente. OJO HABLO DE CONTRATOS FUTUROS, NADA QUE VER CON LA FOLOSOFÍA AQUÍ EXPUESTA.

buenas noches y salud.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2017)

Hola, paco908: ¿Tú, muy "burro"? ¿Y andas por aquí? NO, no creo que seas un "burro" y más en un país donde quien busca un burro está sentado sobre él... Sólo falta ver quiénes dirigen la nación y al frente tenemos un BURRO MUY GRANDE: el RAJAO...

Y, amigo mío, en España hay un dicho popular que dice: "Ningún burro tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra"... Eso es un signo de SABIDURÍA, algo de lo que se carece cada día más en este mundo que vivimos.

En cualquier caso, paco908, los "burros" que andamos por aquí te agradecemos tus elogios y, por supuesto, seguiremos erre que erre con nuestros "postulados" y que, afortunadamente, son todavía LIBRES.

Saludos.

Edito: Paco ya sabes lo que sucede con los "8" en este hilo... Y veo que paketazo se me ha adelantado por un pelo, pero la FILOSOFÍA sigue siendo la misma de este exclusivo "Club".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2017)

Paco, entre hablar cien veces o escuchar una vez, mejor escuchar y, habiendo escuchado, actuar.

Las más de las veces actúa más el que sabe escuchar que el que sabe hablar (o escribir).


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hace años escribí unas reflexiones a cerca de la inteligencia y la ineptitud, y terminé concluyendo que en esta vida, es casi mejor ser burro y saber escuchar, que ser listo y escucharse exclusivamente a uno mismo.
> 
> Creo que somos muchos los burros que a diario acudimos aquí a escuchar, y en ocasiones leernos, sin embargo en la mayoría de hilos, la gente escribe casi esclusivamente para leerse a si misma y aguardar la lluvia de flores de terceros.
> 
> ...



Yo ya salté fuera. Contando las gallinas y metiendolas al cuarto oscuro por un tiempo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *astur_burbuja* no tengo bola de cristal, sin embargo recordareis que comentamos por aquí cuanto todos los medios de "mierda" auguraban la paridad e incluso 0,90€/$, dijimos que no, que era momento de comprar o mantener €.
> 
> La FED no dejará de exprimir la divisa que le deja mejores rendimientos via exportación, ahora a USA le toca vender "barato" a Europa...1,21€/$ apuntadlo, creo que no lo perforará facilmente, pero si lo hace coincido con las proyecciones de *Fernando*...
> 
> Aprovechad estos regalos y comprad lo que valga la pena referenciado en $...yo ya he comprado un par de cosillas brillantes y relucientes hace una semanita...para no variar...



REcomendais compra de dolares tambien?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: "fifty/fifty"... Mucha, pero mucha gente necesita leer bastante antes de actuar... Y no precisamente desde la "intelectualidad". Yo todavía sigo aprendiendo de autores muy lejanos en el tiempo y no menos "actuales"...

# astur_burbuja: ¿Comprar USD? Ya te comenté que parece que está en pleno proceso de caída y cuando ésta sucede es muy fuerte. Veamos: el Índice del Dólar -que es en el que tienes que fijarte- estaba hace unos minutos en 91,24 y viene desde los máximos establecidos el 18 de Diciembre pasado en los 103,81... Es decir, que lleva una buena caída en poco tiempo y lo "normal" sería que cayera hacia los entornos de los 79,81 aproximadamente y ya veríamos si se pararía ahí...

Por consiguiente, NO parece el momento adecuado para entrar en el USD... Ahora bien, ya comenté ayer que TODO ha cambiado en la Economía actual y eso incluye, obviamente, a la evolución del USD... Éste podría girarse en cualquier dirección ante un grave conflicto bélico o bien ante fuertes turbulencias financieras.

Así que lo mejor sigue siendo buscar "refugio" en las "monedas" que SIEMPRE han valido ALGO y ya sabéis a cuáles me refiero... Y si optamos por el "papel" -que yo también poseo...-, pues para mí el CHF (Franco Suizo) sigue siendo el más "confiable", aunque quizás se pueda obtener más barato si el Euro continúa su escalada...

Y os dejo un artículo que entronca con lo que os comentaba ayer y en otros días...

La Carta de la Bolsa - “La anormalidad es la nueva normalidad. El mundo al revÃ©s…”

Por cierto, antes de dejarlo, comentaros que a partir de mañana estaré bastantes días sin participar en el hilo, ya que tengo unos estudios bastante paraditos y luego tengo un viaje por realizar. En cualquier caso, supongo que habrá momentos en los que os pueda leer.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2017)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> REcomendais compra de dolares tambien?



Todo depende de la perspectiva temporal que manejes.

Si no tienes prisa en obtener rendimientos o lo haces en plan cobertura, no me parece mal.

Lo que sucede es que podría tirarse una larga temporada por estos entornos o más arriba.

1,30 $/€ sería el punto ideal para rentabilidad riesgo si se llegan a aver, pero dudo que lo lleven tan arriba...aun que ya se hizo en el pasado reciente.

1,21$/€ no es mal punto de entrada, pero siempre que vayas sin prisa.

Para capitales consolidados y en plan "reserva" o defensivo, CHF como siempre.

En cuanto al oro lo tenemos en el punto superir de esta salida...no puede ir demasiado rápido, si no, se nos vendrá abajo. Espero y deso un lateral de unos días entre 1340$-1365$, aun que no descarto volatilidades superiores debido al desplome del $ como comentabamos antes.

Me preguntaba un conocido hace poco dónde podía meter unos ahorros de muchos años para esperar a la jubilación...mi respuesta fue una palmadita en la espalda, y recomendarle un vieje con la familia a dónde ellos desearan.

No le menté el oro, pues considero que le haría un flaco favor, no sabría ni cuando, ni como, ni dónde...así que mejor que invierta en vivir.

Para la jubilación le recomendé que se cuidara la salud, pues para llegar a los 35 años+ 4 meses cotizados, que no tardarán en ser 37....40...va a ser lo que más prime.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2017)

Interesante para aquellos que son más "plateros"...

- Here's How Higher Risk for Wall Street Means Higher Silver Prices

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2017)

Vaya Sell-Off en las materias a excepción de oro y plata.

El mercado huele hostiazo en la economía, pico de ciclo.

O guerra.


----------



## conde84 (8 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya Sell-Off en las materias a excepción de oro y plata.
> 
> El mercado huele hostiazo en la economía, pico de ciclo.
> 
> O guerra.



Hola Bertok, ¿ puedes explicar para un profano que es un Sell-Off y porque al darse este huele a hostiazo?

Gracias


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (8 Sep 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> Hola Bertok, ¿ puedes explicar para un profano que es un Sell-Off y porque al darse este huele a hostiazo?
> 
> Gracias



No entiendo la manía de algunos de usar términos anglos, parecería que no dominan bien el castellano.

Sell off = Liquidación.


----------



## frisch (8 Sep 2017)

Creo que no hay que apuntar al mensajero.

Dicho esto, es cierto que el lenguaje, y puesto que hablamos de términos anglosajones, es un instrumento de poder. El que manda impone su idioma. En alguna ocasión he comentado en este hilo que resoluciones importantes de la UE (que no EU) estaban sólo disponibles en el idioma de Shakespeare, el de Goethe y el de Rabelais, para el resto de los 25 Estados ... Google Translator.

Si además, nos atenemos al ámbito económico, obviamente, la cosa clama al cielo porque "In God We Trust" prima.

En la piel del toro sabemos un rato de todo esto.

Uno de los frentes que mantuvo abierto (bien acabada la Guerra Civil) nuestro ínclito caudillo fue el de tildar a los demás idiomas que se hablaban, en el ya territorio nacional, como dialectos (por cierto, los gabachos jacobinos hicieron lo mismo 300 y pico años antes) y ante el idioma ése que no se puede tildar, ni harto de grifa, como dialecto, se le denominó "vascuence" cuando se hubiese podido denominar perfectamente "vasco".

"uence" es una desinencia que en español, en castellano es despectiva.

El lenguaje y el idioma vehiculan quién corta el bacalao, de ahí que:

off-topic= fuera de tema
sell-off=liquidación
interview (o interviú)=entrevista
ok=de acuerdo
Back office: Trabajo de oficina
Background: Conocimientos
Backstage: Detrás de escena


Hay muchas más.

Revisando estas expresiones, uno se da cuenta que en el idioma del Imperio casi todas utilizan menos palabras para decir lo mismo pero, por favor, a estas alturas del siglo XXI y constatando la deblacle del sistema que impone el Imperio ¿quién quiere ir más rápido en la autopista al infierno?


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No entiendo la manía de algunos de usar términos anglos, parecería que no dominan bien el castellano.
> 
> Sell off = Liquidación.



defecto de pastar en más sitios anglos que de castellano.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya Sell-Off en las materias a excepción de oro y plata.
> 
> El mercado huele hostiazo en la economía, pico de ciclo.
> 
> O guerra.



No te creas, no era demasiado complicado saber que por la zona de 1355$/1360$, las cosas se complicaban un poco.

Pese a ello, tengo esperanzas en este impulso, me da en la nariz que esta vez puede ser diferente...ojo a 1340$, pero sobre todo a que no perdamos esta directriz alcista tan rápida que se ha formado.

1305$ sería un punto clave a corto plazo (2 semanas vista), que marcará el futuro de lo que queda de año. Si perdieramos esa zona "mi nariz" se habría equivocado...algo que no sería extraño.

Por otra parte, bajada a fierro de BTC, y compañía...sacudida del árbol viernes tarde/noche (Europa, USA)...veremos como se lo toman China y Corea "del Sur"...por que los del norte bastante tienen con "sus panes, sus peces y sus explosiones atómicas"

*Frisch* desconocía lo de "uence" como despectivo...cosas de la historia...esa que da y quita razón.

En cuanto al idioma del imperio...leí en un foro de coches creo recordar una teoría que afirmaba que en 50 años el castellano dominará el mundo.

La teoría la tomé a coña, pues el tipo afirmaba que las mujeres más guapas del planeta eran latinas, y estas hablaban castellano...por consiguiente, eran el "trofeo" deseado de los hombres más poderosos del mundo, y por imitación, de sus secuaces y así hacia abajo en el escalafón.

Conclusión, las hembras que traerán a los nuevos "lideres" económicos serán latinas, y abanderarán su idioma materno :XX:

Lo dejo como anécdota...personalmente sí me gustan las latinas, sobre todo las guapas.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Sep 2017)

La deflación por deuda y el capitalismo de nuestros días. Entrevista a Michael Hudson - Michael Hudson | Sin Permiso
Muy interesante.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No te creas, no era demasiado complicado saber que por la zona de 1355$/1360$, las cosas se complicaban un poco.
> 
> Pese a ello, tengo esperanzas en este impulso, me da en la nariz que esta vez puede ser diferente...ojo a 1340$, pero sobre todo a que no perdamos esta directriz alcista tan rápida que se ha formado.
> 
> ...



Los metales han ido todos hacia arriba últimamente. Están reflejando que el ciclo de 8 años ya está tocando a su fin.

Es habitual que la puntilla final ocurra con un alza muy acusada en el precio del petróleo. De hecho, este está atacando resistencias con decisión.

Los huracanes lo van a posponer unas semanas pero no pasa del último trimestre que los precios del petróleo salgan al alza. Es previsible que alcance los 75$-80$ antes del próximo verano.

Los organismos internacionales están aguantando el tirón como pueden, sobreestimando la producción e infraestimando la oferta. Cada 2 meses se ven obligados a ajustar los datos pasados. La mentira ya es muy evidente y el desequilibrio oferta - demanda ya no lo pueden tapar.

Y el oro es lo que está reflejando. El pull back es para cargar.


----------



## LPMCL (9 Sep 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No entiendo la manía de algunos de usar términos anglos, parecería que no dominan bien el castellano.
> 
> Sell off = Liquidación.



Yo no traduciría sell-off como liquidación. Sell-off es una venta, con volumen. 

Liquidar una posición es cerrarla, ya sea por problemas de garantías o porque se decide así siguiendo la estrategia. Y liquidar o cerrar no tiene porqué estar relacionado con vender (sell). Puedes liquidar comprando si estas corto.

Me gustaría saber la estupidez de insistir en utilizar el castellano (cuando en determinados momentos la comunicación es más clara y concisa en otro idioma) y de hacer de policía filológico, de dónde viene.

Y ya si hablamos de términos económicos, con las torpes traducciones del inglés apaga y vámonos


----------



## LPMCL (9 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo depende de la perspectiva temporal que manejes.
> 
> Si no tienes prisa en obtener rendimientos o lo haces en plan cobertura, no me parece mal.
> 
> ...




Personalmente estoy vigilando el CHF de cerca. Re-planteándome mi postura bajista. Desde que rompió con fuerza los 1.10 USDCHF, la tendencia podría haber cambiado; yo lo veo bullish (CHF depreciándose). 

Además de técnicas, habría razones fundamentales: Thomas Jordan ha convertido el SNB en un Hedge Fund. Su cartera de acciones, especialmente americanas (Apple, Exxon etc…) es brutal, después de imprimir a destajo para mitigar la apreciación del CHF. El activo del SNB esta mayoritariamente denominado en USD y quizás esto arrastre al CHF, viendo la devaluación controlada del USD que están llevando a cabo.




El CHF fue la última moneda en desligarse del metal pero eso ya quedo atrás hace mucho. El SNB atiende las reuniones del BIS en Basel como otro más y hace lo que le dicen.


----------



## LPMCL (9 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Curiosa" noticia la que os enlazo y más viniendo de un auténtico "cadáver" que se mantiene gracias a la "drogadición" que ahora critica...
> 
> - El CEO del Deutsche Bank insta al BCE a cambiar la política monetaria Por Reuters
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

La basura Tier III en el balance del DB no la quería tocar nadie ni con un palo de 3mts. Cuando su acción de desplomaba, acercándose peligrosamente al 10 handle aprecio Ctrl+P Draghi, aceptando como colateral la maraña de derivados que al banco le convenía deshacerse para mejorar sus ratios. A nuestra costa claro.

El CEO de ahora (anteriores dimitieron) es un valiente sinvergüenza haciendo esas declaraciones. Probablemente las hizo desde su jet, aterrizando en Mallorca.

Y los retrasados de otros foros, como su prioridad en la vida, exigiendo al TC o la Guardia Civil que “haga cumplir la ley” contra unos mindundis regionalistas.


----------



## Leunam (9 Sep 2017)

Buenas y perdón por preguntar cosas de novato.

Solía hacer mis modestas compras a Necho pero no lo localizo.

¿Dónde cambiáis los papeles de colores por dinero real?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas y perdón por preguntar cosas de novato.
> 
> Solía hacer mis modestas compras a Necho pero no lo localizo.
> 
> ...



El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle

Comprar Oro online | Lingotes de Oro y Monedas de Oro | coininvest.com

Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería

El primer link si no me equivoco es el que denominas Necho, pero no estoy seguro.

Las otras dos, por mi parte, están más que testadas, al igual que la primera.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2017)

"Fuera de tema"

"Once again"

(y es que es cierto que en inglés se entiende mucho mejor y mucho más rápido que "otra vez").

No lo puedo evitar (sin acritú).

Mañana es la Diada y el 1/10 el referéndum.

En alguna ocasión he comentado en este hilo que una de las cosas que me llamaba la atención en Cataluña es que cuando vivía en Barcelona en 1990, los independentistas eran cuatro pelagatos, no llegaban ni al 3%.

¿Qué ha ocurrido desde 1990 - consolidada ya, la democracia española, la transición modélica, ejemplo de eficacia y transparencia que se estudia en las más prestigiosas universidades del País sin nombre y hasta en los libros escolares de los colegiales de Guinea Papúa - para que apenas en 27 años más tarde el 3% haya pasado al 50 o más por ciento?

¿Acaso sería cierto que los catalufos o polacos lo único que les interesa es la pela?
¿Y por la pela son capaces de independizarse incluso matando a su madre, la Madre Patria?

Me temo que no.

Me temo que el caso catalán (había más números para que fuese el caso vasco -que no vascongado, esos recogepiedras que hablan vascuence- y ya ven, los cambios siempre acaban por venir del este) lo único que pone en exergo es el derrumbe (por no decir el colapso) del sacrosanto arreglo (por no decir contubernio) entre (y esto es importante):

1. El régimen franquista (es decir todos sus beneficiarios una vez fallecido el Caudillo).
2. Los nuevos postulantes a ejercer el poder.
3. (y no por último, el menos importante) los de la pela (los del IBEX).

Los teutones lo llama(ban) Realpolitik y ya ven, estimados contertulios, lo que ha dado de si, la Realpolitik, por decirlo en spanglish, el Realvasallaje.

Los argumentos del "Kilómetro 0 Moncloa" son patéticos.

Que si 500 años de Historia común (incluso según el actual abad de la Abadía del Valle de los Caídos, historiador de formación, la cosa podría remontarse -según él *se remonta*- al tiempo de los Visigodos, véase su obra Hispania-Spania en la Editorial Actas) ... que si a Constitución ... y el Tribunal Constitucional y ... el artículo 155 , y que te mando a la Guardia Civil a registrar imprentas y, si me apuras chavo, me planto con la cabra de la Legión en Plaça Catalunya frente al "Corté Inglé".

¿Qué ha hecho el "Kilómetro 0 Moncloa" en los últimos 27 años para evitar que del 3% de independentistas se pase al 50 o más?

¿Ha hecho algo?

Sí, ha hecho algo: montar una fábrica de independentistas.

¿Podía haber hecho otra cosa?

NO.

No podía.

Era, y es, *deudor* de la "_modélica transición_". Y la deuda era asumir que en un momento dado lo modélico explotara. El problema es que los franquistas no se leyeron la letra pequeña del contrato. Que no se agríen el alma y menos el estómago ¡a todos nos pasa!


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2017)

Conforero *frisch*, las cosas son más complicadas de lo que pensamos, pero más sencillas de lo que nos plantean.

¿Que diferencia a un catalán,de un gallego, de un madrileño, o de un irlandés justo en el instante de nacer?

¿A un mulato, de un mestizo, de un caucásico, de un negro...cuando necesitamos un donante de organos, médula, sangre...?

Todo esto de las autodeterminaciones tiene los días contados...no más de una generación.

La movilidad geográfica, nos hará más conscientes de que pertenecemos al mundo, con todas sus variedades de formas, razas, ideas, religiones...

Hoy me ha tocado vivir en Barcelona, quizá en 5 años, sea Ámsterdam, y en 20 termine jubilado "quién pueda y llege", en Cancún...

¿que defiendo?

¿Un idioma...una cultura...un ideal?

Creo que la historia evoluciona desde que el hombre es hombre...hemos pasado de emitir ruidos, a hablar idiomas complejos, de escribir garabatos en piedras, a usar ordenadores con multitud de símbolos...

¿En 20 años todos hablaremos catalán?

...

¿Van por ahí los tiros evolutivos de esta sociedad?

...

No tengo nada en contra de ningún idioma, pero lo que me interesa aprender, es a hablar lo que me permita comunicarme con mayor número de individuos...y si ese idioma es el catalán, no hará falta defenderlo, ni autodetemrinarlo, ni subvencionarlo, ni obligarlo...la inercia del sistema, me obligará a tirar por ahí de modo natural.


Los informáticos del mundo entero, usan lenguajes idénticos, un programador en C+, lo es aquí y en China.

Un matemático, usará el mismo "idioma" para resolver un problema independientemente de la lengua que haya mamado...y probablemente si hay vida inteligente en el universo, usen ese mismo "idioma" para resolver ese mismo problema

La respuesta no es luchar por autodeterminarse, si no por entenderse...a esa lucha si me uno, pero toda lucha que me aleje de llegar a la mayor diversidad posible, para mi no tiene sentido.

Si tirásemos de ese hilo, deberíamos volver a las cavernas y autodeterminar gruñidos y señas, que son más ancestrales, y por lo tanto hacen referencia a una cultura anterior y pionera.

Un saludo, y buena tarde de domingo a todos...y si hay que luchar por algo, que sea por el respeto propio, y ajeno.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (10 Sep 2017)

LPMCL dijo:


> Me gustaría saber la estupidez de insistir en utilizar el castellano (cuando en determinados momentos la comunicación es más clara y concisa en otro idioma) y de hacer de policía filológico, de dónde viene.



Si dices "sell off" te entienden cuatro gatos, si dices "liquidación", "venta generalizada" o "pánico vendedor" te entendemos todos. Ves la diferencia?

Lo que tú calificas de "estupidez" solo es respeto hacia el propio idioma y sus hablantes. 

Usar anglicismos por desconocimiento del castellano es lo estúpido.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Conforero *frisch*, las cosas son más complicadas de lo que pensamos, pero más sencillas de lo que nos plantean.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ¿Que diferencia a un catalán,de un gallego, de un madrileño, o de un irlandés justo en el instante de nacer?



No, si es que yo estoy de acuerdo contigo paketazo, el que creo que no está de acuerdo ni contigo ni conmigo es el "Kilómetro 0 Moncloa" que es el que tiene en su poder a la cabra de La Legión.

Ya veremos que da de si tamaño animal domesticado.


----------



## WARNIG (10 Sep 2017)

Y Maduro se apunta

"Venezuela va a implementar un nuevo sistema de pago internacional y va a crear una canasta de moneda para librarnos del dólar (…) como moneda opresora de nuestro país», explicó Maduro."

Maduro lanza sistema de pago para 'liberar' a Venezuela del dólar

Cuál será la respuesta del imperio?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2017 at 18:46 ----------

Pepe Escobar
The real BRICS bombshell | Asia Times

Conoce a la triada petróleo / yuan / oro

Es cuando el presidente Putin comienza a hablar que los BRICS revelan su verdadera bomba. Geopolíticamente y geoeconómicamente, el énfasis de Putin está en un "mundo multipolar justo", y "contra proteccionismo y nuevas barreras en el comercio global". El mensaje es directamente al grano.

El cambiador de juegos de Siria -donde Pekín sostuvo silenciosamente pero firmemente a Moscú- tuvo que ser evocado; "Fue en gran parte gracias a los esfuerzos de Rusia y otros países interesados ​​que se crearon condiciones para mejorar la situación en Siria".

En la península coreana, está claro cómo RC piensa al unísono; "La situación está equilibrándose al borde de un conflicto de gran escala".

El juicio de Putin es tan mordaz como la solución propuesta es sana; "Presionar a Pyongyang para que detenga su programa de misiles nucleares es equivocado y inútil. Los problemas de la región sólo deben resolverse mediante un diálogo directo de todas las partes interesadas sin condiciones previas ".

El concepto de orden multilateral de Putin y Xi es claramente visible en la amplia Declaración de Xiamen , que propone un proceso de paz y reconciliación nacional "afgano-dirigido y afgano", incluyendo el Formato de Moscú de consultas "y el" Corazón del proceso Asia-Estambul ".

Ese es el código para una solución afgana totalmente asiática (y no occidental) negociada por la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (OCS), dirigida por RC, y de la cual Afganistán es un observador y futuro miembro de pleno derecho.

Y entonces, Putin entrega el remate; "Rusia comparte la preocupación de los países BRICS por la injusticia de la arquitectura financiera y económica global, que no da la debida consideración al peso creciente de las economías emergentes. Estamos dispuestos a trabajar conjuntamente con nuestros socios para promover las reformas de la regulación financiera internacional y superar el excesivo dominio del limitado número de monedas de reserva ".

"Para superar el excesivo dominio del limitado número de monedas de reserva" es la forma más cortés de exponer lo que los BRICS han estado discutiendo durante años; cómo evitar el dólar de EE.UU., así como el petrodólar.

Beijing está lista para intensificar el juego. Pronto China lanzará un contrato de futuros de crudo con un precio de yuan y convertible en oro.

Esto significa que Rusia - así como Irán, el otro nodo clave de la integración de Eurasia - puede pasar por alto las sanciones de Estados Unidos al comerciar con energía en sus propias monedas, o en yuanes. Inbuilt en el movimiento es un verdadero chino ganar-ganar; el yuan será totalmente convertible en oro en las bolsas de Shanghai y Hong Kong.

La nueva tríada de petróleo, yuan y oro es en realidad un ganar-ganar-ganar. No hay problema en absoluto si los proveedores de energía prefieren ser pagados en oro físico en lugar de yuanes. El mensaje clave es el dólar estadounidense que se pasa por alto.

RC - a través del Banco Central de Rusia y el Banco Popular de China - han estado desarrollando swaps de rublo-yuan desde hace bastante tiempo.

Una vez que se mueva más allá de los BRICS a los aspirantes a miembros "BRICS Plus" y luego a todo el Sur Global, la reacción de Washington está destinada a ser nuclear (esperemos, no literalmente).

Las reglas de la doctrina estratégica de Washington RC no deben ser permitidas por ningún medio para ser preponderante a lo largo de la masa continental eurasiática. Sin embargo, lo que los BRICS tienen en la tienda geo-económicamente no se refiere sólo Eurasia - sino todo el Sur Global.

Secciones del Partido de la Guerra en Washington empeñadas en instrumentalizar a la India contra China - o contra RC - pueden estar en un rudo despertar. En la medida en que los BRICS se enfrentan actualmente a olas variadas de turbulencias económicas, la osada hoja de ruta a largo plazo, mucho más allá de la Declaración de Xiamen, está muy en marcha.


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2017)

Hablamos de un mundo globalizado pero esto no será realmente cierto hasta que todos nos rijamos por las mismas reglas


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablamos de un mundo globalizado pero esto no será realmente cierto hasta que todos nos rijamos por las mismas reglas



Siempre que esas reglas no estén regidas por hombres, es posible que lleguemos a buen fin.

Un ser humano no puede gobernar a otro en sociedad, ya sea mediante democracia o dictadura...

Lo que resulta justo para 1000 puede ser injusto para 1, y por consiguiente no es totalmente justo para todos.

Vivimos en un sistema que pretende el bien común "mayor número de afiliados/simpatizantes de un partido" relegando ideas minoritarias que en ocasiones pueden ser revolucionarias, pero son rechazadas por no tener apoyo social.

Tenemos como ejemplo el tema del oro, a día de hoy nos resultaría practicamente imposible hacer entender a la masa social que es mejor respaldar sus posesiones por oro que por promesas estatales.

Otro ejemplo sencillo de entender que apoya la masa de modo "impepinable" es que somos responsabilidad de un estado, debemos formar parte del mismo, pues nos representa, protege, "autodetermina"...intentad hacer entender a la masa que eso es solo una idea preconcebida...decidles que un símil similar sería que todos debemos trabajar por y para la misma empresa independientemente de que sus estatutos laborales nos beneficien o no.

Bueno...no me lio más que me cabreo y no me sirve ni os sirve de mucho.

_________

Por cierto, han saltado los stops "hipotéticos" en 1340$ como era de suponer, por eso propusimos venta del 70% en 1355$...ahora hay que aguardar que el metal se mantenga por encima de 1305$ y el plan seguirá adelante.

Si os fijais, otra casualidad comentada por aquí...los 1,21 €/$ que comentamos serían complicados en un primer intento.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2017)

Bueno (y dejo ya el tema), a mi vuelta de la Diada en Barcelona doy fe de que ha sido, una vez más, una masiva celebración.Y no sólo en Barcelona también en Cambrils y en Vic, y en Olot y etc. etc. Nadie con dos dedos de frente puede negarlo. Sí, lo pueden negar o minimizar aquellos que por no sé qué pacto de la Omertá, no pueden sino negarlo porque se les esfuma el sueldo.

No se hizo al ciudadano para la Constitución, sino la Constitución para el ciudadano.

Es el ABC de la tan cacareada Democracia.

La respuesta del "Kilómetro 0 Moncloa" es su arma secreta Kim Jong-Santamaría.

La respuesta desde Cataluña es: Urna, Grande y Libre.


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Sep 2017)

Cuando uno tiene razón en algo, pero para conseguirlo pisotea a los demás, pierde la razón.

Incluso sabiendo que los medios ya no son imparciales, incluso sabiendo que determinados sectores (muy localizados en mi opinión) “desde Madrid” les interesaba hacer sangre en este tema, y que a algunos catalanes se les había denostado, … incluso sabiendo todo eso, lo que nos llega “a España” (por los medios de ámbito estatal) de lo que se está haciendo en Cataluña es LAMENTABLE.

Hace 5 años yo estaba a favor de que hubiese votación (y me guardo mi opinión si os deberíais independizar). Y pensaba que SÍ habría que buscar un momento político y un encaje legal para que la hubiese: no es algo que se pueda decidir en 5 añitos. Pero claro, contra el PP se vive mejor; es más fácil porque ya sabes su respuesta y a partir de ahí organizas todo.

La fiesta de la Diada es otro síntoma de que SÍ se debería poder votar. El espectáculo del Parlament, simplemente preferiría no haberlo visto. Y creo que lo del día 1 va a ser patético (por ambos bandos). Insisto: Cuando uno tiene razón, pero para conseguirlo no importan los medios, seguramente la pierde. 
A lo mejor la miniatura que has puesto te hace gracia: a mi, en este ámbito, para nada.
Me gustaría que no hubiese nada el día 1, porque siento vergüenza ajena de ambos bandos.


----------



## el juli (12 Sep 2017)

Y cuando dices: "_cuando uno tiene razón.._." ¿a quién te refieres?


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Sep 2017)

No se ha entendido lo que quería decir. En mi opinión, ambos tenían razón en algunas cosas, y mienten en otras: "cuando uno cree tener razón..."


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Sep 2017)

Esto es un hilo de metales y/o economía...para cualquier opinión política partidista, teneis el hilo de Política...:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nacionalismos/


----------



## alicate (12 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno (y dejo ya el tema), a mi vuelta de la Diada en Barcelona doy fe de que ha sido, una vez más, una masiva celebración.Y no sólo en Barcelona también en Cambrils y en Vic, y en Olot y etc. etc. Nadie con dos dedos de frente puede negarlo. Sí, lo pueden negar o minimizar aquellos que por no sé qué pacto de la Omertá, no pueden sino negarlo porque se les esfuma el sueldo.
> 
> No se hizo al ciudadano para la Constitución, sino la Constitución para el ciudadano.
> 
> ...









Sr. frisch, hasta este último post suyo, todos los anteriores por vd. escritos aquí, aunque no escriba nada del precio del oro, me parecian de lo mejor de este foro, entendía por ello que conocía como se mueve el mundo y como lo hacen los que lo mueven. Me he llevado una "decepcion" al leerle pues apenas conozco a gente que entienda de que va esto, veo que está encasillado (yo no lo estoy con nada políticamente hablando) y eso es caer y estar en la trampa de la judiada. Pero eso es cosa de cada uno y de su tiempo.

El tiempo es lo mas valioso que tenemos, aun mas que el oro y cada uno lo gasta como quiere.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2017)

En primer lugar decir que yo no escribo comentarios para "fans". No quiero "fans" luego, no tengo "fans". Tampoco escribo comentarios por o para "tener razón". Escribo porque me hago preguntas, nada más, ni nada menos. Si alguno tiene respuestas, bienvenidas sean.

Es decir que me veo en la imposibilidad de decir lo de "pido disculpas a mis fans" o lo de "lo siento mucho, no volverá a ocurrir".

Dicho esto.

De mi comentario no se infiere en ningún momento que vaya a votar SÍ en el referéndum. De hecho, yo no voy a votar. No voto. Llevo 20 años sin votar. No voto ni en las municipales (votaría en las municipales si hubiese un candidato fuera del sistema que considero mentiroso en la base misma - la responsabilidad de la mentira no sólo recae en los partidos políticos, también recae en la ciudadanía que observa y participa en las elecciones como si fuera un partido de fútbol). Sin embargo, el no votar no me impide defender que ante el callejón sin salida al que se les ha llevado a los catalanes independentistas, que hace 27 años eran 4 pelagatos y ahora son muchos, muchísimos y que desde hace 6 años (no 5) manifiestan masivamente su malestar, desacuerdo, hartazgo, y a los que simple y llanamente se les lanza el ladrillo de la sacrosanta Constitución a la cabeza, sacrosanta para lo que interesa porque para la reforma del artículo 135 de la sacrosanta Constitución no se acudió a un referéndum. Por cierto, reforma con consecuencias importantes para todos los españoles (menos para los muy ricos españoles).

El artículo 135 de la Constitución, antes y después de la reforma de 2011 | España | EL PAÍS

Entiendo que lo que permite utilizar "legalmente" la Constitución como ladrillo y arma arrojadiza se fundamenta en el famoso artículo 2 del Título Preliminar _ "La Constitución se fundamenta en la indisoluble unidad de la Nación española, patria común e indivisible de todos los españoles ..." _ y en el artículo 8 del mismo Título _"Las Fuerzas Armadas .../... tienen como misión garantizar .../.. defender .../... el ordenamiento constitucional"_.

Por supuesto, ninguna Constitución democrática contempla en su articulado un apartado que diga "En caso de que una parte del país quiera separarse y constituir un estado por su cuenta , el procedimiento a seguir será el siguiente ..." pero tampoco conozco otras Constituciones democráticas que contemplen explícitamente que en ese caso, los "separatistas" tendrán que vérselas no sólo ya con la Justicia sino con las Fuerzas Armadas.

Ejemplos de otras vías más civilizadas haylas. No las voy a citar.

En fin, por terminar. Spain is different. Ya lo decía Don Manuel. Y es que España "llegó a la democracia" por el backstage (guiño a los anglófilos).

Entendiendo que un debate y un intercambio más profundo sobre este tema no puede tener lugar en este espacio (no porque no sea de interés común y además con incidencia tanto en la economía como en la capacidad adquisitiva de onzas de oro a nivel de los que andamos por casa), estoy abierto y muy interesado en tenerlo, por ejemplo, en un privado.

P.S. 1

A mi lo de Kim Jong-Santamaría, entendido en el contexto que decía Ruiz-Mateos a Boyer "¡yo te pego, leche! ¡yo te pego, leche! pero esta vez con el ladrillo de la Constitución en la mano, pues me hace gracia.

Me haría igual de gracia ver a Puigdemont o Jordi Pujol caricaturizado de Darth Vader (la fuerza oscura) diciéndole a Albert Rivera caricaturizado de Luke Skywalker: "Yo soy tu padre".

Darth Vader: "Obi-Wan never told you what happened to your father."
Luke Skywalker: "He told me enough! He told me you killed him!"
Darth Vader: "No. I am your father."

Y lo de: "Urna, Grande y Libre"

pues me parece que es el fundamento de todo este desaguisado, eso sí, prescindiendo de la primera "erre".


P.S. 2


El editorial de Le Monde de hoy habla de la Diada.

Os pego, la traducción de la conclusión del mismo.

_"Madrid debe escuchar las reivindicaciones de cientos de miles de catalanes que llevan cinco años desfilando por las calles y que, al principio, no exigían la independencia, sino el derecho a expresarse, como era el caso de los escoceses. El Primer Ministro David Cameron permitió que Edimburgo organizara la votación: los independentistas perdieron. El Sr. Rajoy debería seguir este ejemplo, y convencer al mismo tiempo a la mayoría de los catalanes de la siguiente verdad: su futuro europeo es permanecer en España."_

Pero, ése es otro debate.


----------



## kikepm (12 Sep 2017)

Da igual lo que hagamos o digamos.

El régimen del 78 está muerto y vamos a asistir a su estertor en los próximos años.

Lástima que tantos millones de españoles sigan confiando en "la democracia que nos dimos en la transición", España no es una democracia, en "las instituciones", que no son democráticas ni son elegidas por medios democráticos, o en el estado de derecho, tampoco es el caso de España donde la inseguridad jurídica es la norma. 

Podemos ha sido un fracaso parcial, sobre todo por lo ha supuesto de traición al espíritu del 15M, y por la deriva marxista de sus líderes, que al principio parecían otra cosa.

Pero como ya dijimos muchos hace varios años, será de una forma o de otra, porque hay unos 10 millones de españoles que no aceptan este estado de cosas, la corrupción y la increiblemente poco democrática estructura del estado que se resiste a su reforma.

Sea desde dentro o desde fuera España va a cambiar. Por las buenas o por las malas. 

Sino al tiempo. 

Ahora los nacionalistas españoles y los defensores del status quo se congratulan por las noticias y la acción del gobierno. No saben leer entre líneas.

SU TRIUNFO ES SU FRACASO.


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablamos de un mundo globalizado pero esto no será realmente cierto hasta que todos nos rijamos por las mismas reglas



Bueno, yo llevo oyendo hablar, leyendo y reflexionando sobre la "globalización" desde hace 20 años y hago dos reflexiones:

1.Todo está en los términos y en el sentido que se les quiera dar. El lenguaje es crucial. 

Cuando Facebook habla de "amigos" no habla de lo que yo, y el común de los mortales con dos dedos de frente entiende por amigos. Cuando, se habla de "globalización" unos hablan de "somos un único, gran planeta y libre" (me recuerda a otras cosas), y otros hablan de comercialización masiva, impune que, además, no paga impuestos en los países en los que actúa, luego no revierte en los mismos para financiar sanidad, educación y pensiones, he citado a las grandes compañías comerciales que acaban por pagar multas que se las financian con 15 días de actividad comercial globalizadora y globalizante.

La globalización entendida como que Alberto Villaescusa o Bertino Maggiori o Xiuan Pei Li pueden vender sus productos desde sus desconocidos pueblos en los que residen, gracias a la "globalización", _urbi et orbe,_ es una medio verdad o, mejor dicho, una media (gran) mentira.

No sé si conoces el funcionamiento de las tiendas que trabajan para Amazon (la diferencia entre "vendido por Amazon" y las tiendas que se apoyan en la logística de escaparate Internet de Amazon para vender). El de la tienda paga un porcentaje por utilizar la logística. En muchos casos, conozco uno de primera mano, un indio de Badalona que vende desde tostadoras Tristar hasta teléfonos Samsung que compra al por mayor stocks a los que la "globalización" le permite acceder. Resultado: muy a menudo, los productos vendidos son defectuosos. Amazon, es, en esos casos implacable, devolución, posibilidad de ser reembolsado o de recibir un reemplazo del mismo producto "ipso facto". El indio en cuestión, llega un momento en que los stocks que compra "gracias a la globalización" le generan deudas y, entonces, Amazon, le propone, a cambio de un mayor porcentaje de derecho de pernada, minimizar, sus pérdidas por productos estropeados. Es decir que el indio que ya se ha hecho un mercado (una agenda de clientes) se la la vende a Amazon.

¿Quién gana en el negocio de la globalización?

Amazon.

¿Quién pierde?

El indio un poco (pero sigue viviendo) y los tres o cuatro, en este caso españoles o catalanes (la que conozco es francesa) que trabajaban para el indio, pierden su puesto de trabajo porque esos, han sido reemplazados por la eficaz "logística" de .... Amazon.


No sé, a mi esa definición de "globalización", como que no, como que me huele a chamusquina y estoy convencido de que el olor a quemado proviene "ad maiorem gloriam" de ellos, de mis carnes.

2. En ese contexto, unas reglas comunes y únicas sería como firmar su propio suicidio. Por una sencilla razón: ni usted ni yo redactaremos las reglas comunes. Las redactarán y las redactan los globalizadores.

Epílogo

Cabría la posibilidad de beneficiarse (en el buen sentido del término) de la globalización (que no deja de ser la posibilidad de comunicar a la velocidad del rayo, yo que vivo en Cataluña con uno de Vladivostok) pero para eso hay que tener un proyecto en común basado en ser personas decentes.

Las grandes corporaciones no entienden, ni pueden entender ese concepto porque no son personas, son entes.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2017)

En la globalización de un mundo interconectado gana principalmente el capital que a su vez está protegido por los bancos centrales.

Pierde principalmente el wannabe que cree merecer más de lo que vale.

Una familia normal con ganas de trabajar, gana. Y cuando el capital huye hacia las colinas, esa familia tiene una posición desahogada para aguantar lo que venga.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> SU TRIUNFO ES SU FRACASO.



Conforero, lo que más me "duele" de todo esto, es que la masa, no piensa, solo actua al son que le dictan.

Lloraría por ello si lo sintiera como algo propio, sin embargo, he aprendido a alejarme de lo que no puedo ni debo juzgar.

Todo este teatro me recuerda a una final Madrid-Barça del deporte que más os guste...la masa no entiende que gane quién gane, al terminar el partido, ellos seguirán siendo los mismos, solo que con menos tiempo para dedicarle a lo que de verdad merece la pena.

Los deportistas ganadores lo celebrarán moral y económicamente, y el seguidor/fan, saltará un poco, beberá un par de cervezas, y al día siguiente madrugará como siempre, con algo de resaca, ojeras, y a servir a su amo...GANE QUIEN GANE.

___________________


En cuanto al oro...dejo la política pues sé de corazón y cabeza que no nos llevará jamás a nada bueno si hay hombres detrás...pues se ha frenado por las cotas de 1330$, personalmente contaba con una bajadá a las cotas de 1305$/1315$ que no descarto, pese a ello, me agradaría ver fortaleza por estas cotas.

Sigo pensando que esta salida puede ser buena, y quizá el timing de la misma sea lo que más me hace pensar que así pueda ser.

Por cierto, si no lo habeis hecho ya, miraros el gráfico del paladio de medio y largo plazo...luego a ver si alguno da una explicación "para nota" del motivo.



Un saludo.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, yo llevo oyendo hablar, leyendo y reflexionando sobre la "globalización" desde hace 20 años y hago dos reflexiones:
> 
> 1.Todo está en los términos y en el sentido que se les quiera dar. El lenguaje es crucial.
> 
> ...



Los efectos negativos de la globalización, que son tan evidentes (también los tiene positivos, que duda cabe) los solucionará la progresiva escasez de los combustibles fósiles.

La causa de la mayor parte de los nuevos males de la humanidad del siglo XXI son los vuelos baratos y el transporte barato en general, incluyendo el tráfico por carretera en camiones, que ha relegado al ferrocarril. 

Las energías renovables no son más que una de las muchas sub_burbujas con las que se intenta prolongar unos años más la madre de todas las burbujas, que es la de la deuda, y el análisis más elemental nos muestra que las leyes de la termodinámica jamás permitirán que asuman el papel que la economía del crecimiento perpetuo asigna a los derivados del petróleo y el carbón. Incluyo a la nuclear, que se ha paralizado por razones económicas, no medioambientales.

Dejo la idea por si alguien la considera digna de ser comentada y no la desarrollo porque escribo desde la tablet tumbado en la cama a las cinco de la mañana y es un coñazo. 

No hay manera de que inventen un sistema cómodo de escribir en móviles y tablets.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Me paso a saludaros desde la "leche" de Kilómetros de las Españas...

Y, ya puestos, os dejo esto...

- The U.S. Government Massive ONE-DAY Debt Increase Impact On Interest Expense & Silver ETF

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2017)

Noticia (estrictamente) económica (y ... política ... e ideológica e incluso, según se mire, separatista). 

"Juncker aboga por un Fondo Monetario Europeo y la figura de un Ministro de Economía *común*." La cosa se decidirá de aquí a diciembre.

Es la repanocha.

Un Ministro de Economía en *común* cuando ya existe la figura del Comisario Europeo de Economía y Hacienda. Juncker aboga por que este Comisario sea el nuevo Ministro. Es decir que pase del escalafón "Comisario" al de "Ministro".

El lenguaje es importante.

Comisario es (en este ámbito) una persona que desempeña un cargo por comisión de una autoridad superior.

Ministro es quien desempeña una función o un ministerio que le es adjudicado por una autoridad superior.

¿Cuál es la diferencia en el ámbito de la UE entre Comisario y futurible Ministro?

La legalidad.

El blindaje (una vez acordado, no sé si mediante referéndum o mediante decreto, me temo que lo segundo) de la figura del mandado (en este caso en cuestiones de Economía y Hacienda) por orden de la Autoridad superior.

Como siempre, en estas cosas, hay un adjetivo que nos da la pista real del mensaje. En este caso es el adjetivo "común".

Este adjetivo es el adjetivo fetiche de la creación (de la nada) de la Unión Europea (por no remontarse al final de la segunda guerra mundial). El adjetivo fetiche ante el que toda la borregada (no es un insulto puesto que hago parte de la borregada) europea hace que le salten las lágrimas de la emoción, la boca agua y las meninges plastilina.

Común. Si es común es que debe ser bueno.

¡Con eso basta!

Pues bien, la sutilidad del cambio de nomenclatura sería que lo que antes era alguien que tenía una comisión ahora tiene *"la"* comisión.

Luis de Guindos, llegado el caso, es un sueldo que pagamos por no hacer nada, ya que el Ministro en Común corta el bacalao. Ya lo hacía (el comisario) pero es que esta vez se escribe con letras de oro en la Constitución que compartimos, ante un futuro si bien incierto, con alegría y esperanza. Por algo nuestro himno supranacional es el Himno a la Alegría de Ludwig van Beethoven (si levantara la cabeza ...)

Pequeño detalle que me parece pasa desapercibido tanto a españoles nacionalistas como a catalanes nacionalistas como a vascos nacionalistas como a sicilianos nacionalistas (aunque estos tienen un bagaje un tanto diferente porque manejan mejor los entresijos profundos del asunto, de la "Cosa"). Cuando alguno de estos se atreva a decir "¡Oiga, es que yo no estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice el Consejo de la Unión Europea, la Comisión Europea, el Consejo Europeo, (la decisión) del Parlamento Europeo!

La respuesta será:

Llame al 112

Y la contestación será: No es posible detener el curso de una europa, una, grande y libre.

Juncker aboga por un Fondo Monetario Europeo y la figura de un ministro de Economía común - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


----------



## racional (13 Sep 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Los efectos negativos de la globalización, que son tan evidentes (también los tiene positivos, que duda cabe) los solucionará la progresiva escasez de los combustibles fósiles.



Eso no va ocurrir nunca, mira el carbón, se esta dejando de usar, y hay suficiente para 500 años más, con el petróleo pasará lo mismo, en 20 años todo el parque movil será eléctico y casi nadie comprará gasolina.


----------



## Duisenberg (13 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Eso no va ocurrir nunca, mira el carbón, se esta dejando de usar, y hay suficiente para 500 años más, con el petróleo pasará lo mismo, en 20 años todo el parque movil será eléctico y casi nadie comprará gasolina.



¡Cornucopiano terraplanista, a la vista!.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Eso no va ocurrir nunca, mira el carbón, se esta dejando de usar, y hay suficiente para 500 años más, con el petróleo pasará lo mismo, en 20 años todo el parque movil será eléctico y casi nadie comprará gasolina.



No habrá coche eléctrico al nivel que tenemos ahora de motores de explosión. Eso ya está más que demostrado científicamente. No habrá barcos eléctricos, ni aviones eléctricos, ni camiones eléctricos, ni cohetes eléctricos, ni redes eléctricas capaces de satisfacer la demanda de 28 millones de vehículos a la vez, ni las renovables son viables sin combustibles fósiles, ni nada. Hasta las segadoras manuales tienen que llevar motor de explosión. Yo no creo que las renovables incorporen todos los costes energéticos necesarios para su funcionamiento en el cálculo de la TRE. Todo está manipulado. Tampoco creo que contaminen menos. 

Lo que ocurre es que necesitan algún sector innovador que tire de la economía al nivel que lo hizo la industria del automovil en la posguerra y están desesperados por encontrarlo en el coche eléctrico y la renovación de todo el parque automovilístico mundial. 

Ahora, coches eléctricos los hay desde el siglo XIX y ya funcionan bastante bien. Cuestan 100.000 euros y no creo que haya nadie que tenga un Tesla que no disponga de uno de verdad para cuando no pueda andar enchufando y desenchufando la tostadora.

Aynrandiano tiene un hilo en el que pone números encima de la mesa, que son incontestables, sobre la burbuja de Tesla


----------



## racional (14 Sep 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ni redes eléctricas capaces de satisfacer la demanda de 28 millones de vehículos a la vez



La capacidad de la red electrica se va adaptando a la demanda. Si ahora no la hay es porque no hay tal demanda.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Sep 2017)

Entro, veo que se habla de todo menos del oro y cierro la puerta por la parte de fuera.


----------



## paco908 (14 Sep 2017)

BigTwo dijo:


> Entro, veo que se habla de todo menos del oro y cierro la puerta por la parte de fuera.



"pos vale"


----------



## frisch (14 Sep 2017)

Precio del dinero en algunos países europeos a fecha de hoy:

- France -0,52 % 
- Belgique - 0,57 % 
- Italie - 0,17 % 
- Allemagne - 0,72 % 
- Suisse - 0,92 % 
- Suède -0,70 % 
- Hollande -0,70 % 
- Espagne -0,36 % 
- Finlande -0,67 % 
- Portugal -0,08 % 
- Autriche -0,64 % 
- République Tchèque -0,80 %
- Slovakie -0,80%
- Irlande - 0,58 % 
- Slovénie -0,31 % 
- Chypre -0,08 % 
- Bulgarie -0,33 % 
- Lithuanie -0,08 %


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde más allá que para acá...

Ex-UBS Trader Accused by U.S. of Manipulating Metals Prices - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Sep 2017)

Fernando (perdido en tierras lejanas de la Madre Patria) la noticia de Bloomberg (que da error) sobre el trader acusado de manipular el precio de los metales en otro sitio web.

Ex-UBS trader accused of mispricing assets sues over firing | Futures Magazine

_Edito: enlace recuperado_


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2017)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, ya lo había arreglado. Y, SÍ, lejos de mi tierra materna y no tanto de las Españas, aunque por aquí se habla el Portugués... Ahora por Porto.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2017)

La última materia prima que quedaba por saltar al alza era el petróleo.

Ya está picando al alza en cuanto ha salido la estadística de que la demanda es 100K bpd superior a la inicialmente prevista. Y lo van a tener que revisar al menos otros 400K bpd al alza.

Petróleo ::::::

La inflación está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - La formación no interesa a nadie
> 
> Saludos.



Vengo leyendo desde detrás...

Es obvio...a no ser que sea formación para la ESPECULACIÓN...

Ya se ya se...ahora vendrán los que opinan que todo es especular...

A lo que siempre respondemos que la nuestra es una posición sin idea de retroceso...o sea...hasta que no hayas vendido, nadie podrá decir que compraste para especular.

Toma jeroma...

Os sigo leyendo...gracias inmensas por los valiosos aportes.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 13:18 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esto es un hilo de metales y/o economía...para cualquier opinión política partidista, teneis el hilo de Política...:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/nacionalismos/



Si por favor...no mas política...:S


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

Vienen grandes tiempos para el oro y el petróleo.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Precio del dinero en algunos países europeos a fecha de hoy:
> 
> - France -0,52 %
> - Belgique - 0,57 %
> ...



Este post de *frisch* ha pasado un poco desapercibido, pero creo que se merece unas letras de reflexión por mi parte, y unos minutos de análisis por parte de todos los lectores.

En la economía moderna, esta situación con los tipos, es algo "extraordinario".

En las escuelas de economía nos enseñaban lo que la política monetaria podía lograr manejando tipos de interes...¡quién manejaba los tipos era Dios"

Si entendemos que llegar a tasas de tipos negativas es algo normal, creo que nos hemos perdido algún capítulo de economía por el camino.

Convertir el ahorro en desahorro de la noche para la mañana es algo absurdo.

Como se mentó por aquí...creo que el propio frisch fue quién lo tocó...¿quién en su sano juicio mete los ahorros de su vida en deuda estatal con intereses negativos?

Vendrán los conservadores sabios de siempre, y dirán que es la manera más segura hoy en día de mantener una inversión lejos de las perdidas y riesgos de los fondos, la bolsa, las burbujas de ladrillo...

¿¡pero que cojones es esto!?

Estamos premiando al endeudado y castigando al ahorrador...deseamos que todos se ocnviertan en desahorradores endeudados, ya que el costo de crear dinero d ela nada es 0.

La banca no precisa de los ahorros de la masa, pues el dinero lo obtiene de manera gratuita de esas entes supranacionales creadas para salvaguardarnos a todos "FED, BCE, BJ..."

Se ha roto el sistema monetario tradicional, estamos en un modo de burbuja/deuda, dónde lo que prima es saldar balances estatales con nueva deuda para justificar nuevos presupuestos año tras año, y jactarse d elo bien que se hace todo.

Retroceder en vuestra mente 25 años, y decidle a un españolito de la época que por sus ahorros la banca o el estado no le dará nada, si no que él, tendrá que pagar por tenerlo allí "protegido".

Señores, seriedad...cada uno de los ciudadanos de este país, y de media Europa/Mundo, se merece un bofetón por ignorante o por pasota...

Lo que siempre se ha aceptado como robo via inflación, ahora se llama desahorro por la vía de los tipos negativos...

La banca siempre gana señores...¿por que?...por que somos unos pedazo de idiotas.

Nos roban via impositiva exageradamente, y como eso no era suficiente para hartar a la piara estatal/banca, ahora nos roban via ahorro...

Sé que esto no es sostenible en el tiempo, y ellos lo saben también...tratarán de forzar inflación como sea, pues los tipos negativos sostenidos en el tiempo son una de las mayores incongruencias en economía, y solo demuestran que el circulo lo abren y lo cierran ellos...ellos emiten papeles, ellos se fiancian, y ellos compran la propia deuda que emiten...

El día que un sistema de pagos alternativos "sea BTC, el oro, o las patatas con chorizo" pongan orden en este caos, podré morir un poco más tranquilo.

Buen fin de semana a todos señores, que esta tomadura de pelo no les quite las ganas de reir.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# bertok: En el Petróleo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú, ya sabes que pienso que estamos más cerca de una prolongación de la Recesión que de una salida de ella. Y ese escenario que contemplo podría variar por acontecimientos de carácter geopolítico.

Y en el Oro lo veo bastante más CLARO, aunque puede llevar su tiempo, pero espera a la retirada super masiva de Dólares que van a realizar los EE.UU. y de la que NO se está comentando NADA... Posiblemente, volveremos a un recrudecimiento en la Guerra de las Divisas...

Ya que ando por aquí, aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo...

Financial crash: US heading for dollar collapse 10 years after 2007 crisis | Daily Star

Por cierto, ya que sigo por tierras portuguesas, he de decir que ya me gustaría en las Españas la Educación de la que hacen gala sus ciudadanos...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # bertok: En el Petróleo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú, ya sabes que pienso que estamos más cerca de una prolongación de la Recesión que de una salida de ella. Y ese escenario que contemplo podría variar por acontecimientos de carácter geopolítico.
> 
> ...



El petróleo tiene el riesgo de que se pegue un hostión el SP y comience la recesión.

Pero ya a día de hoy, la demanda está infraestimada y la oferta muy sobreestimada. En cada publicación de la AIE se levanta la liebre de la manipulación que tienen.

Veo el petróleo un 20% más arriba en 2-3 meses. Le he metido dinero, necesito capital para renovar las máscaras antigas y los machetes.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Sep 2017)

Yo estoy intrigadísimo en tus pronósticos y los de BH Hill...

Va a ser divertido SHUR...


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2017)

Buenas noches estimados contertulios,

La verdad es que me ha entrado el canguelo de escribir comentarios o enlazar noticias, comentándolas, porque, de repente, me ha avasallado una duda existencial (en el ámbito de este hilo, en el resto me bandeo bien).

Si la Geopolítica hace parte del ideario de este magnífico hilo, ahora me pregunto si por Geopolítica ha de entenderse sólo lo que ocurre a x kilómetros de nuestras comunes fronteras o no. 

Yo no he hecho comentarios "partidistas" en una confrontación SÍ o NO.

Anterior a la confrontación está la cuestión de si se puede preguntar que se responda SÍ o NO o NO o SÍ. Es más, he afirmado que yo no contestaré ni lo uno ni lo otro pero defenderé que se pueda contestar, en un sentido u otro.

Si el clamor popular de este hilo es que Geopolítica comienza allende Pirineos y allende Estrecho de Gibraltar, no quepe la menor duda, lo acataré (por imperativo legal).

Por terminar: una magnífica reflexión de Ortega Y Gasset sobre los españoles (todos nosotros): «[A los españoles ] lo que nos pasa es que no sabemos lo que nos pasa»

_Edito: Para los que no conozcan o no hayan leído a Ortega Y Gasset, no , no es un jugador de fútbol de los años 30._


----------



## timi (15 Sep 2017)

saludos contertulios , posteo poco últimamente , pero sigo a diario los interesantísimos comentarios que ponéis , con sus enlaces

con el tema de la inflación , estoy como bertoc , tienen que crear inflación como sea , y creo que subirán el petróleo ,,,, creéis que seria una buena opción un etf como uso para abrir una posición digamos 1-2 años?

en tema bolsa , no pienso poner nada mas a corto plazo , no me sentiría tranquilo , a no ser de una fuerte corrección , que si pasa , tengo unos ahorros que destinaria a algunas mineras y alguna tecnológica

es lo que toca de momento a mi entender , estar en cach y esperar acontecimientos , en mp , tengo la cantidad que me fije , que aumento según sople el viento , pero en pequeñas cantidades

el tema político catalán , no soy partidario de debatirlo por aquí , pero la realidad es que nos puede afectar mas de lo que pensábamos , al menos yo , y no estaría de mas algunas pinceladas , ,,

gracias a todos y buen fin de semana ,,, y disfruta de Portugal Fernando


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

timi dijo:


> saludos contertulios , posteo poco últimamente , pero sigo a diario los interesantísimos comentarios que ponéis , con sus enlaces
> 
> con el tema de la inflación , estoy como bertoc , tienen que crear inflación como sea , y creo que subirán el petróleo ,,,, creéis que seria una buena opción un etf como uso para abrir una posición digamos 1-2 años?
> 
> ...



@timi, el petróleo es la que faltaba por subir. Yo lo veo muy sencillo a 6-8 meses vista y por eso le he metido mayor exposición que he tenido en petróleo en los últimos 20 años.

También estoy a punto de entrar en la estacionalidad del Shale Gas usano. Me faltan un par de señales y para adentro.

Y analizando el pull back del oro ::::::


----------



## paco908 (15 Sep 2017)

Hola, 
Este es uno de los pocos, pocos hilos que se pueden leer y aprender en esta web.
Generalmente siempre son las mismas personas (muchas) las que debaten temas de cualquier clase y casi siempre desde la objetividad.
Pienso que se puede debatir sobre cualquier tema (el catalán incluido) siempre y cuando nadie intente arrimar el ascua a su sardina y el debate sea cortés y plural.
¡¡¡ Es un gustazo leeros !!!!!
Saludos


----------



## amador (15 Sep 2017)

A largo NO. Ya se comentó por aquí que acabas perdiendo por el tema del "contango". ETF de materias primas solo a corto por lo que dicen los que saben ...




timi dijo:


> con el tema de la inflación , estoy como bertoc , tienen que crear inflación como sea , y creo que subirán el petróleo ,,,, creéis que seria una buena opción un etf como uso para abrir una posición digamos 1-2 años?


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

paco908 dijo:


> Hola,
> Este es uno de los pocos, pocos hilos que se pueden leer y aprender en esta web.
> Generalmente siempre son las mismas personas (muchas) las que debaten temas de cualquier clase y casi siempre desde la objetividad.
> Pienso que se puede debatir sobre cualquier tema (el catalán incluido) siempre y cuando nadie intente arrimar el ascua a su sardina y el debate sea cortés y plural.
> ...



Aquí llegamos lo peor de la sociedad, entendiendo por peor lo que más rechazo le crea a los delincuentes que manejan el sistema.

4 locos que aspiran a vivir en paz y sin la amenaza de esclavitud que tiene atrapada a la mayor parte de la sociedad.

Todos tenemos una parte preparacionista en mayor o menor medida. Vamos, la puta disidencia pero que bien huele, joder.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2017)

He posteado esto en ese otro foro raro que tiene el mismo nombre que el nuestro (permite que lo considere mío también, Fernando) y merece chincheta, pero que no lee nadie y, cuando me he dado cuenta, he notado que no se comentó la brutal caída del bitcoin en tres días y posterior rebote.

Teniendo en cuenta que el bitcoin pretende ser el nuevo oro y que todos tenemos puesto un ojo en él, hasta el punto que corremos el peligro de quedarnos virolos, copio aquí el post por si interesa. 



> El bitcoin a 3066 dólares. Mil dólares abajo en tres días.
> 
> ¿Esto sirve como medio de pago? El que venda algo en bitcoins debe sobrarle el dinero.
> 
> El que compró bitcoins a 4900 se le debe estar haciendo el culo pepsi cola. Yo le recomendaría que no se preocupe porque parece ser que va a llegar a 55000 en el 2022.



Asimismo enlazo este interesante artículo, no por las famosas declaraciones de Jamie Dimon, si no por como las desmonta el articulista con las pruebas de que el sistema criminal político-bancario se está tomando muy en serio las criptomonedas hasta el punto de que los consejeros de JPMorgan están petados de bitcoines.

Creo que va siendo hora de ser sinceros y reconocer que todos estamos esperando un buen desplome para entrar en bitcoin, aunque yo lo intentaré con alguna de las otras criptos que parecen tener posibilidad de consolidarse. Con cuatro duros por si suena la flauta, eso sí. Ethereum e Iota son las que más me molan. Pero como dice la de la plata, esto es solo una opinión.

¿JP Morgan contra Bitcoin?


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> He posteado esto en ese otro foro raro que tiene el mismo nombre que el nuestro (permite que lo considere mío también, Fernando) y merece chincheta, pero que no lee nadie y, cuando me he dado cuenta, he notado que no se comentó la brutal caída del bitcoin en tres días y posterior rebote.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el bitcoin pretende ser el nuevo oro y que todos tenemos puesto un ojo en él, hasta el punto que corremos el peligro de quedarnos virolos, copio aquí el post por si interesa.
> 
> ...



Para mí es demasiado incierto. Por una parte tiene pocas posibilidades de que la oligarquía con los BCs no lo tumben. Y por otra parte, en el caso de triunfar las criptos, estaría por ver que no fuera sustituida por otra cripto. En ese ámbito, esperaría la misma innovación que hay en la tecnología tradicional.

Cuando multiplicas ambas probabilidades tan bajas, te sale algo tendente a cero.

No es para mí.


----------



## paketazo (16 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Para mí es demasiado incierto. Por una parte tiene pocas posibilidades de que la oligarquía con los BCs no lo tumben. Y por otra parte, en el caso de triunfar las criptos, estaría por ver que no fuera sustituida por otra cripto. En ese ámbito, esperaría la misma innovación que hay en la tecnología tradicional.
> 
> Cuando multiplicas ambas probabilidades tan bajas, te sale algo tendente a cero.
> 
> No es para mí.



Claro que es incierto, si fuera ya una realidad, no valdría 3800$/BTC ...valdría16 millones de BTC / 6000 millones de habitantes ...y eso da una cifra demasiado absurda para ser entendida aquí y ahora.

Cierto que hay mucha variedad de monedas electrónicas ahora mismo, sin embargo investigando, podemos ver que el volumen mundial lo mueven media docena siendo generosos, el resto es solo un intento de pasar la fase de pruebas inicial.

¿Oro, o BTC/cryptos?

Hace 5 años apenas nadie de hacía esa pregunta...hoy son cada vez más los que se la plantean...solo por eso, merece lapena tenerlo en consideración.

En lo que si creo que todos estamos de acuerdo, es en que la complicación para un ciudadano de a pie de salvaguardar el mismo sus monedas, es más complicado que hacerse con 1/4 de OZ de oro y meterlo en la caja fuerte, y eso ahora mismo es el mayor handicap de este mundillo.

Hace tiempo que lo menté por aquí, con BTC sobre 250$...pillad un poco por lo que pueda pasar...un poco entonces podían ser un par de BTC, que hoy al cambio serían 7600$ aprox. Nada que nos jubile, pero algo con lo que poder hacernos con casi 6 OZ de oro puro por ejemplo.

Un saludo y buen sabado a todos.


----------



## antorob (16 Sep 2017)

Nadie duda de que el bitcoin haya sido o pueda ser un pelotazo, pero la mayoría de los que estamos por aquí buscamos otra cosa.A nadie le amarga un dulce pero la inversión en bitcoins debería ser testimonial, el picante en una cartera, no una parte importante.

Estan pasando muchas cosas que no tienen un reflejo en las noticias, pero pueden ser muy importantes.

Adjunto el comentario de hoy en el blog.Creo que ha llegado el momento de tomar posiciones en el oro-plata para aquellos que no lo hubieran hecho antes.

Oro-plata.Ha llegado el momento de comprar. 

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2017)

@Negro, guíame por esta oscuridad.

¿como ves el oro negro?


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Claro que es incierto, si fuera ya una realidad, no valdría 3800$/BTC ...valdría16 millones de BTC / 6000 millones de habitantes ...y eso da una cifra demasiado absurda para ser entendida aquí y ahora.
> 
> Cierto que hay mucha variedad de monedas electrónicas ahora mismo, sin embargo investigando, podemos ver que el volumen mundial lo mueven media docena siendo generosos, el resto es solo un intento de pasar la fase de pruebas inicial.
> 
> ...



Hombre, claro. Aquí el que se forró es el que metió unos pocos cientos o miles, que no arruinan a nadie, cuando estaba a 4 dólares o a 40 y compró 500 ó mil bitcoin. Si ahora te gastas dos o tres mil dólares no puedes esperar esas revalorizaciones, a no ser que lo hagas en criptos que todavía no hayan eclosionado. Yo hablo de meter unos cientos en alguna cripto que tenga proyección y si suena, sonó, y un par de miles en bitcoin. Me parece que los que estamos aquí nos podemos permitir eso. Pero claro, esperando una corrección que a lo mejor no se produce. Ya ocurrió en dos o tres ocasiones. Caídas brutales y luego estabilización unos años. Todo lo que sube baja, hasta el bitcoin.

Cuando bitcoin sea de tanta confianza y esté tan consolidado como las tarjetas de crédito, otra idea extraña de hace ya 100 años, ya no será un activo de riesgo ni se obtendrán estas revalorizaciones. Esto ya lo hemos hecho todos: activos serios y supuestamente seguros, si es que existe esto, y un poco de especulación salvaje con poco dinero por si suena la flauta. Se hace con terrenos, con chicharros, con pisos, con el aceite para cocinar, con minas y con todo.


En el futuro no habrá una sola cripto y nadie sabe si será bitcoin, pero el concepto, la idea, no va a desaparecer porque satisface una demanda universal y lo que se inventa ya no se puede desinventar. Yo ya he puesto el ejemplo de Napster. Empezó, creció, implantó la tecnología y el concepto del peer to peer, alguno se hizo millonario y, finalmente, desapareció. Ahora lo que quedan son un montón de programas de torrent distintos y ya nadie se forra con esto.

Soy aficionado a guardar predicciones que leo por ahí de supuestos expertos y les pongo una alarma a meses, años o décadas vista. Casi ninguna se cumple, pero me acaba de saltar este post del conocido Remonster recomendando la compra a 75 dólares y yo ya me lo pensé a cuarenta. Por cierto, en esas primeras subidas de céntimos a 40 ya se forraron muchos que ahora se estarán tirando de los pelos por haber vendido.



> Iniciado por Vidar Ver Mensaje
> Además si no hay justificante de pago sea transferencia, tarjeta, talón o incluso paypal, ¿para que va a haber factura declarada?, si no hay factura de venta ¿para que la va a haber de compra? En negro se vive mejor . Creo que la AML va a tener algo que decir, ya obligan en el resto del mundo a que los ingresos bancarios sean justificados no digamos en su propio territorio.
> 
> Ya comenté que el mayor muro que tiene BTC no es otro que hacienda.
> ...



*En el 2011* hubo burbuja . En abril estaba a 0.8 y en junio subió a 35, 44x. Se desplomó hasta *enero del 2013* en que estaba a 20 y en abril subió a 198, 10x. Volvió a caer a 75 en junio y otra vez cogió carrerilla. En diciembre subió a 1151, 15x. *Año 14 y 15 *precio desplomándose a 200 . *En el 16* empieza a subir hasta 900 que alcanzó en *enero 2017* 4x. Y lo demás ya es conocido. Esta última subida es espectacular por la cifra alcanzada, pero solo supone un 5x. 

Pues corregirá, como todas.


----------



## racional (16 Sep 2017)

antorob dijo:


> inversión en bitcoins debería ser testimonial, el picante en una cartera, no una parte importante.



Y el oro y plata tambien deberia ser testimonial.


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Estamos premiando al endeudado y castigando al ahorrador...deseamos que todos se conviertan en desahorradores endeudados, ya que el costo de crear dinero de la nada es 0.
> .../...
> ...



Se me había pasado tu comentario paketazo, por cierto, en mi opinión, muy lúcido.

Estoy convencido de que todo en este mundo, en esta tierra, en este universo esta concatenado. Nada, absolutamente nada, que tenga lugar en el punto A deja de tener consecuencias en el punto Z.

¿Por qué se premia al endeudado en vez de al ahorrador?

En primer lugar porque nuestro sistema económico a nivel mundial (insisto, rige un sólo sistema económico) reposa sobre el crédito. Incluso en la extinta URSS y en la actual Cuba, el motor de la economía es el crédito, da igual si el receptor del mismo es el ciudadano particular o el Estado.

El crédito es necesario. Sin crédito no hay desarrollo posible ya que pocos disponen del capital necesario para llevar a cabo sus proyectos que pueden revertir en desarrollo.

Luego el problema no es el crédito (el endeudamiento), el problema es cuando del crédito se hace un arma financiera cuyo objetivo no es el desarrollo de los más sino el enriquecimiento de unos pocos vía endeudar a las personas, las más de las veces en cuestiones sin ninguna trascendencia en cuanto a desarrollo real se refiere.

Un ejemplo tonto que quizás hoy en día no se dé tanto pero que hace no muchos años estaba a la orden del día. Renovar la cocina de casa porque los muebles han quedado un poco desfasados con respecto a lo que ahora se estila.

[En breve va a salir el Iphone X. Me he quedado alucinado de leer en muchos periódicos digitales españoles, catalanes, franceses e ingleses, periódicos de renombre, un artículo en portada sobre el nuevo Iphone X que está a punto de llegar. Entiendo que son publicidades encubiertas y pagadas. El artilugio sale en el mercado del País sin nombre por el precio de 999 $ y no tardarán las ofertas de comprarlo en 48 cómodos plazos, en Tanzania 192 cómodos plazos].

Hoy en día es manifiesto que hay una perversión del concepto de crédito. El crédito (endeudamiento) no es sino la cara oculta de la codicia de los que lo "otorgan".

¿Por qué se premia al endeudado en vez de a el ahorrador?

Bueno, como decía al principio todo está concatenado.

Porque el endeudado es simple y llanamente un deudor. Y como toda mente sana sabe, un deudor se debe a su acreedor. Y el acreedor, además de ejercer la presión debida para que se le pague como es debido (cosa que es legítima) puede, en determinados casos (abundan) ir más allá de la mera exigencia del pago. Puede incidir en las opiniones del endeudado o cuando menos en que se calle la boca.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol (Eclesiastés 1.9)

¿Cuál era la figura del cacique del pueblo?

¿Era o es?


¿Por qué se premia al endeudado en vez de a el ahorrador?

Porque el ahorrador es libre en la toma de sus decisiones y el endeudado no.

El sistema quiere endeudados pero no endeudados que tratan de llevar a cabo sus ideas de desarrollo. No, el sistema quiere endeudados de chorradas y para ello cuenta con los medios de comunicación, los Gobiernos, los Parlamentos y lo que le haga falta.

Vive de eso.

El sistema no quiere ciudadanos quiere esclavos.

La solución, para el ciudadano es bastante simple. ¡Serlo!


----------



## liantres (17 Sep 2017)

el oro ya ha cumplido su cometido y seguira cumpliendo, el que compro oro en las ultimas decadas a visto resultados.

el oro esta barato o caro depende de como se quiera mirar, existen numerables factores en la economia actual para que se aprecie el valor del oro.

1960 1 oz de oro a 36$ = 29 barriles de petroleo aprox.
2001 1 oz de oro a 300$ = 12 barriles de petroleo aprox.
2006 1 oz de oro a 650$ = 10 barriles de petroleo aprox.
08/2011, 1 oz de oro a 1800$ = 20 barriles de petroleo aprox.
09/2017, 1 oz de oro a 1330$ = 26 barriles de petroleo aprox.

la politica actual de la fed es mantener el precio del petroleo y endeudar a las economias productoras, con la politica actual tenemos para una o dos decadas facil de estrangulamiento de paises productores que tendran que endeudarse en dolares, si hace falta se subvenciona el fracking y se da credito infinito a estas industrias aunque produzcan a perdidas, que es lo que esta ocurriendo actualmente, aunque a los usa les da lo mismo, ganan mucho mas endeudando y reventando a economias emergentes y paises productores de petroleo, que regalando credito a sus industrias insostenibles como lo es el fracking con los precios actuales. Les ayuda a mantener el valor del dolar y ellos seguiran exportando inflaccion al resto del globo como llevan haciendo durante decadas.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Sep 2017)

Hasta que alguien tenga los cojones suficientes de sacar una moneda al mercado respaldada por oro...

Y el dia se acerca...


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> Hasta que alguien tenga los cojones suficientes de sacar una moneda al mercado respaldada por oro...
> 
> Y el dia se acerca...



Siento el mismo odio y repulsa por la oligarquía usana, centroeuropea, china, rusa, ...

Todos buscan lo mismo: perpetuarse mientras exprimen hasta la muerte al 90% de la sociedad.

Y todas ellas usan el mismo mecanismo de deuda - esclavitud.

Dudo que regresen al oro y vuelvan a sentir las rigideces poco propicias para sus malvados intereses. Sólo sería consecuencia de una gran y devastadora guerra mundial.

Al dólar le quedan 2-3 décadas mal contadas una vez que que el petróleo sea sustituído en hogares y transportes. Chisnos y rusos reclamarán su sitio, basta con que nadie quiera los papelotes de colores usanos.


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2017)

_Hasta que alguien tenga los cojones suficientes de sacar una moneda al mercado respaldada por oro...

Y el dia se acerca...

b-r-a-x-t-o-n

Al dólar le quedan 2-3 décadas mal contadas una vez que que el petróleo sea sustituído en hogares y transportes. Chinos y rusos reclamarán su sitio, basta con que nadie quiera los papelotes de colores usanos.

Bertok_

Bueno, ha habido intentos fallidos, por ejemplo Muamar el Gadafi.

Acabó como acabó.

En mi humilde opinión antes de la cuestión de la moneda o de si patrón oro o no, está la cuestión de la energía.

Nada en el desaguisado (otros lo llamaban o siguen llamando desarrollo) en el que vivimos se hubiese podido llevar a cabo sin la energía y en especial el petróleo. 

Primero fue el carbón, luego el petróleo pero en cualquier caso energía. Sin producción masiva de energía nunca se hubiese podido llegar a este desaguisado (otros lo siguen llamando desarrollo).

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que los países productores del tan preciado oro negro, en su tiempo, aceptasen el pago del mismo en petrodólares. Tenían la posibilidad de cambiar las tornas pero no lo hicieron, no porque fueran tontos del capirote sino porque para entonces ya las cosas se regían manu militari en manos de quienes estaban y siguen estando al mando.

No me vale el argumento de que Venezuela o Arabia Saudita no tuviesen, en ese tiempo, la tecnología necesaria para incluso refinar el oro negro. Europa la tenía pero, Europa, a su vez, después de 2 guerras mundiales en territorio propio, era acreedora cuando no "colaborador necesario" de las ínfulas de dominio militar por parte del País sin Nombre [Fue suficiente crear al chalado de HiItler para luego llegar a la famosa frase de John Fitzgerald Kennedy en 1963 en Berlín: "Ich bin ein Berliner" ¡Hombre, claro, Berliner, de Abu Dabi y de lo que te haga falta, eres el ejército más poderoso!].

Volviendo al hilo de la energía.

No es el oro, no es la moneda, es, en primer lugar, la producción de energía. Sin energía no hay nada que se mueva. ¿Por qué discutir si la cosa se debe pagar en dólares, en rupias, en yuans, en oro o en lentejas?

Estoy convencido (alguna vez lo he dicho en este hilo) de que existen, se conocen, se han implementado nuevas fuentes de energía que no son, obviamente, ni la solar ni la eólica, otras cosas que van incluso más allá de lo que Alfred (el de los pelos blancos revueltos) descubrió.

Saldrán a la palestra cuando (me salto varios pueblos) cuando el ser humano, el supuesto ciudadano, esté totalmente sometido y brainwashed (otro guiño para los anglófilos) porque son energías prácticamente gratuitas.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Sep 2017)

Pues otra explicacion plausible no veo...ante la insistencia del gobierno Chino p.e. para que sus ciudadanos ahorren en oro...

Yo opino como mi tocayo Fernando...creo que al petrodolar le queda mucho menos recorrido de lo que pensais...y que Trumpo esta donde esta porque asi lo han querido..y para cumplir una clara funcion.

La del elefante en la cacharreria...guerra asegurada.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, ya de vuelta después de recorrer tierras castellanas y portuguesas, observo con suma satisfacción que el hilo continúa con su habitual devenir y donde las personas se expresan como debieran hacerlo la mayoría de los comunes...

# Kovaliov: El hilo es de TODOS aquellos que quieran aportar algo y dentro de los cauces que aquí imperan... NO importa cómo se piense, más bien al contrario, porque así se pueden realizar unos buenos debates y/o un intercambio de opiniones, informaciones, etc., etc. De hecho, yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con la definición que ha hecho bertok de este "lugar": nos reunimos unos "disidentes" o unas personas que NO estamos de acuerdo con la "realidad" que pretenden "vendernos" y, de paso, aprovechamos para darle a las "neuronas"...

# racional: "Testimonial" es Vd. y ya que Vd. parece haber descubierto el "aceite", le diré que tanto yo como frisch escribimos en un foro cuando el BitCoin andaba por los $5 y NO le hicimos ni puto caso... ¿Arrepentido? NO, ya que NO creo en él y puede que ande equivocado, pero meto mi dinero en aquello que entiendo y me convence. Eso no quita -y lo he repetido hasta la saciedad- que aquellos que crean en él pues que coloquen el dinero que consideren pertinente, pero quiero matizar una cosa: ahí NO me entran los "especuladores" que sólo buscan fuertes plusvalías y que creen en el BitCoin lo mismo que yo... pero de otra manera.

# frisch: Por supuesto, que existen "nuevas" formas de Energía... En el texto actual de la Doctrina Militar Rusa se lee un párrafo que hace referencia a las armas creadas en función de la "nueva" Física...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hola, tocayo... Me congratulo de verte más por aquí, aunque ya me imagino que nos sigues de forma habitual.

Bien, respecto a lo que comentas, ya sabes que pensamos más o menos lo mismo, es decir que al Petrodólar, al USD y a su "patada adelante" le queda poco "tiempo" y me mantengo en que de aquí al 2020 veremos cosas que a los que andamos por aquí NO nos van a sorprender, pero ya creo que SÍ a los que están al otro lado de la "ventana"...

Y mañana ya intentaré reincorporarme a mis quehaceres habituales y entre los que se encuentra este magnífico hilo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## amador (17 Sep 2017)

Un off-topic, aunque no tanto, porque aquí se suelen tratar también estos temas. Raro, raro, ...

A ver que opinais ...

Tillerson: Estados Unidos sopesa cerrar su embajada en Cuba por el misterioso caso de los ataques sónicos | Estados Unidos | EL PAÍS

Mystery of sonic weapon attacks at US embassy in Cuba deepens | World news | The Guardian

US embassy employees in Cuba possibly subject to 'acoustic attack' - CNNPolitics


----------



## racional (18 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> Hasta que alguien tenga los cojones suficientes de sacar una moneda al mercado respaldada por oro...
> 
> Y el dia se acerca...



Eso no va a ocurrir de mano de un gobierno. Es que aqui los metaleros estais esperando que un gobierno haga esas cosas, y va en contra sus intereses, asi que no va a ocurrir. Por eso las cryptomendas os estan adelantando, porque no dejan ese avance en manos de gobiernos, lo hacen los propios ciudadanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Bueno, los americanos creo que también saben "algo" sobre este tipo de "fenómenos" y que NO son "extraños" para los que estamos informados sobre temas parecidos. Bien, lo que nos enlazas me recuerda a lo sucedido con un destructor americano en el Mar Negro hace pocos años y del que os enlazo lo siguiente...

- UN SIMPLE AVIÓN RUSO DESARMADO DESACTIVA A TODO UN DESTRUCTOR DE ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR 

Y, por cierto, recuerdo que también se dieron daños "colaterales" entre la tripulación del buque de guerra.

# racional: ¿Está seguro? A mí no me extrañaría un "contraataque" propiciado desde el FMI, previa "autorización" del BPI, para crear un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional y que en su composición se incluyeran diferentes Materias Primas, de manera que ahí SÍ que "reluciría" el Oro... En cualquier caso, es bastante improbable y lo contemplo en el supuesto de que el otro "bando" intentará algo parecido a un Patrón Oro.

Y dejo una información que da "repelús" y que alimenta mis dudas acerca de la "libertad" que se proclama en torno al BitCoin...

- Chase Bank Buys Bitcoin Even as Jamie Dimon Rejects It

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Sep 2017)

EstÃºpido Bitcoin

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> EstÃºpido Bitcoin
> 
> Buenas tardes a todos.



Desde que los mercados financieros se volvieron, gracias (es un decir) a Internet, en un casino en toda regla, todo, incluso el bitcoin, no es sino un medio para transferir la riqueza, el ahorro, de unos hacia otros.

Hoy en día no hay economía real, incluso los presupuestos de cualquier Estado y su financiación son pura quimera (por no decir mentira), una serie interminable de apuntes en bits (de ahí lo de bitcoin) que no se sustentan en nada, en cualquier caso, no en la economía real.

El [Estado] que más capacidad tiene de falsear sus cuentas, más rico es porque la riqueza ya no se mide en términos de calidad de vida de los ciudadanos (a menos que se considere calidad de vida endeudarse durante 2 años para comprarse el puto Iphone X) sino en términos de cómo se mediatiza la información. Hemos asistido (por si hubiera reclacitrantes) al ingreso en una organización tan "seria" como la UE de un país que falseó sus cuentas. Por supuesto, llegado el momento, la propia UE saqueó al país en cuestión.

¿Se vive mejor en Höganäs, Suecia que en Quintanilla de Abajo, España?

Pues depende de lo que entienda usted por "vivir".

Rómpase las meninges y decida. Pero dése prisa porque esto va rápido.



Se habla de la burbuja de los tulipanes en el siglo XVII como ejemplo de lo que ahora ocurre y de que la Historia se repite.

Tampoco es cierto.

Lo de los Tulipanes fue una cosa de monaguillos, lo de ahora, con las burbujas, es otra cosa. Es el "modus vivendi" porque todo es burbuja.

La Historia no se repite estáticamente, la Historia se repite exponencialmente.

¿Por qué?

Básicamente, en mi opinión, porque a nivel individual siempre queremos más de lo que en realidad necesitamos. [Un español consume 27 veces más que un Ganés para, al final, vivir lo mismo: comer, dormir, despertarse por las mañanas y acostarse satisfecho).




Lamento ser tan crudo, estimados contertulios pero creo que ha llegado la hora, o está llegando a marchas forzadas, de despertar. La alternativa, obviamente, sigue siendo acumular o dar el pelotazo.

Pero que no se olviden los que así deciden actuar que, a la larga, el Sistema les despojará de casi todo o todo.

Porque nuestro sistema se basa no en el intercambio sino en el transvase.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un atinado artículo de Hugo Salinas sobre el BitCoin...

- The Bitcoin: A Chapter In The History Of Mass Speculation | Silver Phoenix

# frisch: Es licito que todo "quisqui" intente mejorar sus condiciones de vida más allá de las que se corresponden con la pura supervivencia y he entendido perfectamente lo que intentas transmitir, perooooo ¿por qué un ghanés medio quiere vivir como un español medio? La respuesta es obvia, al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Sep 2017)

Gracias por el enlace que aportas fernandojcg. Parece un caso de guerra electrónica muy avanzada.

Sin embargo lo sucedido en Cuba es mucho más extraño, porque los daños cerebrales producidos a personas no se explican con ultrasonidos ni con radiaciones de radio.

En fin, seguiré la noticia a ver si aparece alguna explicación en el futuro, aunque me temo que poco sabremos más ...

Saludos



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # amador: Bueno, los americanos creo que también saben "algo" sobre este tipo de "fenómenos" y que NO son "extraños" para los que estamos informados sobre temas parecidos. Bien, lo que nos enlazas me recuerda a lo sucedido con un destructor americano en el Mar Negro hace pocos años y del que os enlazo lo siguiente...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2017)

Hola, amador: Bueno, según algunos medios especializados, 27 marineros del USS Donald Cook pidieron ser relevados del servicio activo...

Y dado que te interesa el tema, te dejo esto...

- Wait, What Happened in Cuba? - The Crux

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Sep 2017)

Este grafico lo dice todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2017)

Hola, bankiero: Yo NO creo que exista una relación tan lineal... Ciertamente, sabemos que los precios del Oro tienden a aumentar significativamente durante los tipos de interés reales negativos.

Sin embargo, si nos adentramos en la Historia, nos encontramos con episodios muy interesantes como lo acontecido a mediados de los 70, cuando las tasas de interés nominales y las tasas de Inflación fueron altas. Lo que es importante subrayar es que la Inflación superó el rendimiento nominal de los Bonos, por lo que buena parte de la comunidad inversora optó por cambiar su capital por Oro...

Mientras que las tasas de interés fueron negativas, el precio del Oro subió, alcanzando su máximo final. No obstante, tan pronto como Paul Volcker subió las tasas de interés nominales a corto plazo y las tasas de interés reales volvieron al terreno positivo, el auge del Oro terminó.

Curiosamente, la tendencia bajista significativa en el mercado del Oro continuó hasta 2001, cuando la FED, tratando de reinflar una burbuja de acciones, redujo tanto las tasas de interés nominales que las tasas de interés reales cayeron a cero...

Y a finales de 2007 ya sabemos que la Historia volvió a mostrarse "repetitiva"... Y la pregunta del millón es ¿adónde quieren "volver" ahora?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 01:22 ----------

Desmontando MENTIRAS... ¿Qué coño es eso de que no hay Inflación? La hay en los EE.UU. como en España y en casi todo el mundo. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy IMBÉCIL para creerse las cifras "oficiales" que surten los massmierda...

- LIES, LIES & OMG MORE LIES – The Burning Platform

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2017)

Hola a todos, un placer seguir leyendoos! No tengo mucho tiempo para escribir (y tampoco mucho para aportar), pero cada 3-4 días abro y releo las diferentes entradas.

En relación a la caída del bitcoin de hace 4 días, os dejo este articulo:

Bitcoin Price Falls 40% In 3 Days Underlining Gold’s Safe Haven Credentials

Sobre el tema de la energía que comenta fisch, supongo que sabeis que el comentado "ETP model" pronostica valores del crudo por debajo de 20 dolares en el 2020. (Basicamente el ETP model, un model termodinamico algunas de cuyas hipótesis no logro entender, nos viene a decir que el precio del crudo viene determinado por su coste de producción en lugar de la oferta y demanda, hablando en terminos de energia). En paralelo, hay estudios que parecen indicar que la industria del shale en USA nunca sera capaz de pagar la deuda contraída, y que en términos de energía, el shale gas esta devolviendo menos energía al mercado que la energía obtenida en el capital que se invirtió en ella... En definitiva, hay un grupo de profesionales que cree que el mercado de la energía esta a punto de caramelo para vivir un crash, que por ende impactara en las actuales sociedades y mercados financieros / monetarios. Sin embargo los futuros del crudo no reflejan esa "visión" tan negativa, aunque no es optimista.

En relación a los metales - dolar - criptocurrency, esta paginita es espectacular (al menos para mi):

All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization

Saludos a todos y gracias por seguir estando al pie del cañón.


----------



## antorob (19 Sep 2017)

Hola JohnGalt.

Aprovechando que estas por aquí, ¿Qué te parece el nuevo contrato de futuros de petróleo denominado en yuanes intercambiable por oro?.¿No te parece un golpe a la dominación del dólar si llega a ponerse en marcha?.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola a todos, un placer seguir leyendoos! No tengo mucho tiempo para escribir (y tampoco mucho para aportar), pero cada 3-4 días abro y releo las diferentes entradas.
> 
> En relación a la caída del bitcoin de hace 4 días, os dejo este articulo:
> 
> ...



El modelo ETP se la juega en el nivel de 55$ el barril. El Brent ya está en los 55$.

Producción sobreestimada y demanda infraestimada. Es cuestión de que pasen los meses y las predicciones manipuladas sean barridas por los datos oficiales.

Un 20% de subida la veo muy probable.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2017)

Yo creo que ya se la ha jugado. Si miras su última actualización se la jugaron alrededor de los 40$/barril. The model is flawed! No tiene mucho mas recorrido segun mi opinion...

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 12:36 ----------




antorob dijo:


> Hola JohnGalt.
> 
> Aprovechando que estas por aquí, ¿Qué te parece el nuevo contrato de futuros de petróleo denominado en yuanes intercambiable por oro?.¿No te parece un golpe a la dominación del dólar si llega a ponerse en marcha?.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola antorb. Que tal estas? Espero que todo bien.

Si, aunque se viene hablando de esto creo que desde el 2012 (si no antes), me parece que es lo que tratan de hacer, pegar la patada al dólar, el cual sustenta su fortaleza en el trading del petroleo, y cobra mas fuerza si especialmente si se mira en un contexto regional y considerando los otros pasos han estado dando en los últimos tiempos China y Rusia. El volumen de trading en China es brutal, debe estar cerca de los 8 millones de barriles / dia, por lo que el impacto es grande.

Y por eso mismo me da mucho miedo, porque los usanos no saben perder.

Fijate:

- Rusia e Iran podrian by-pasear las sanciones y "tradear" en yuan.
- China, que es el maximo productor de oro en este momento, pasaría a ser el nuevo centro mundial de intercambio de oro, aprovechando ademas la zona libre de impuestos (free zone) donde esta construyendo un autentico bunker con un centro logístico y administrativo para dicho intercambio.
- Se formara un potente mercado en Euroasia formado por algo mas de 3 billones de personas (BRICS, ex republicas sovieticas, etc...)? Fijate en los proyectos de expansion en Port Qasim, Port Assaluyeh, el corredor Pakistan-China, etc...
- Se terminara de asentar el BRI (Belt Road Initiative), aunque veremos los turcos, que nunca se sabe.
- Algunos países del ME podrian interesarse para reducir su dependencia de los intereses usanos (por ejemplo, no es casualidad que Rosfnet haya "vendido" un 14% a la nacional China CEFC en Qatar por 9 billoncejos de nada con un 16% premium, reforzando por un lado la alianza entre los dos paises y dando pinceladas de su estrategia).

Vamos, que para mi es un ataque al dólar en toda regla. 

El anzuelo esta en el respaldo del oro, porque el yuan sigue siendo una p... m... (con perdon, y a mi entender).

Lo que me pregunto es que pasaria si decides cobrar tus futuros en oro fisico... y es una tendencia generalizada... es creible este escenario?


----------



## antorob (19 Sep 2017)

Muchas gracias JohnGalt.

El problema esta en que el volumen de comercio en petróleo es mucho mayor que los intercambios en oro físico.

Si realmente quieren poner en marcha el proyecto ( y pienso que si) necesitan una revalorización astronómica del oro para justificar los contratos.

Hay muchos países importantes en producción de petróleo que aceptarían sin problemas.Rusia, Venezuela, Iran han encontrado el medio de esquivar las sanciones a la vez que debilitan el dólar.Si acepta Arabia Saudi ,(China quiere comprar el 5% de la colocación de la petrolera saudí) el dólar esta muerto.

Los americanos no lo van a llevar bien, y eso significa presiones y en ultimo lugar, guerra.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Sep 2017)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias JohnGalt.
> 
> El problema esta en que el volumen de comercio en petróleo es mucho mayor que los intercambios en oro físico.
> 
> ...



Gracias antorb. Asi es... pero los paises de Euroasia podrian entrar a ese nuevo mercado mas alla de la revalorizacion o no del oro (contra que?, esa es otra pregunta), por otros temas... en ese caso, quizas usa encontraria una forma de desestabilizar en las opciones de compra de dicho mercado... 

Pero si, la verdad, da miedo...


----------



## felino66 (19 Sep 2017)

*China sees new world order with oil benchmark backed by gold*


https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Com...world-order-with-oil-benchmark-backed-by-gold

.


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2017)

Enlazo un artículo del blog de Juan Torres. El artículo no es suyo, fue publicado en una revista noruega.

¿Falsifica la CIA dinero para destruir economía?

El autor repasa toda una serie de casos de países en los que todo hace creer que los del País sin Nombre utilizaron armas de destrucción masiva inyectando moneda falsa.

¿Falsifica la CIA dinero para destruir economía? | Ganas de Escribir. Página web de Juan Torres López

_____________

Aprovecho el comentario para contestarte Fernando a lo que me decías sobre el ganés medio.

Dejando a un lado la cuestión de la sanidad y de la educación (ya sé que es mucho dejar de lado aunque en el caso ganés te diré que el nivel es más que aceptable) yo creo que el deseo de un ganés medio (u otro país de los llamados en vías de desarrollo) por parecerse al español medio viene más de la mano de un proceso de imitación cultural. El modelo lo conocemos todos y sabemos perfectamente como ha sido implantado: vía televisión, cine, etc.

Lo que en el fondo desea ese ganés medio es ser como los que aparecen en la tele porque considera que ese modelo es "el éxito en la vida". Así nos lo vendieron y así se les vende a ellos.

Habría mucho que hablar a la hora de definir qué es realmente pertenecer a la clase media. No hablo de la clase media entendida desde la definición socio-económica tal y como se impone en los países satelitares del País sin Nombre que, por cierto, tanto la definición como el contenido se están yendo a criar malvas a marchas forzadas. Hablo de qué es necesario para que una persona considere que hace parte de esa franja de la sociedad que vive de manera aceptable y digna. Pues muy pocas cosas, Fernando, muy pocas: comer (es decir poder trabajar) pasar momentos de descanso, de ocio y dormir plácidamente. Todo lo demás, por añadidura a cada cual lo que le venga en gana pero sabiendo que a partir de ahí las cosas se van complicando y el poder encontrar el justo equilibrio es cada vez más difícil, siempre en detrimento de dormir plácidamente.

Un autor que recomiendo leer. Falleció en el 2006. Philippe Muray. Hay dos obras suyas traducidas al español. Una de ellas es "El imperio del bien" y no se refiere al País sin Nombre, se refiere a la "cultura del bien", al "festivismo", al ocio a ultranza.


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Enlazo un artículo del blog de Juan Torres. El artículo no es suyo, fue publicado en una revista noruega.
> 
> ¿Falsifica la CIA dinero para destruir economía?
> 
> ...



Un post muy bueno y que toca un concepto clave en la sociedad moderna: la pútrida clase media.

La clase media es el concepto vehículo a través del cual la oligarquía con el gobierno, el sistema des-educativo y los medios de des-información generan decenas de millones de esclavos que apuntalan el sistema de timodeuda.

La clase media termina siendo el paraíso terrenal de wannabes y gentuza ególatra (el ego no es más que un sistema defensivo para tapar complejos de falta de autoestima).

Distinguiría entre 2 grupos bien diferenciados:

*- Clase media baja:* Son aquellos que acceden a ese status a través de la timodeuda en la parte alta del ciclo económico. Aquellos que llegan y sienten merecer ser agraciados con las mieles del triunfo y ser diferenciados de la chusma que invade la sociedad. Esta clase es pasto de directivos medios y familias que por levantar 4.000€-5.000€ netos al mes, se creen algo cuando no son más que nuevas víctimas del síndrome del BMW320 y de zulo en PAU sobrevalorado a la vez que prostituyen su único bien (el tiempo) y se abrazan a la dieta mortadelista. *Son el motor del sistema*.

*- Clase media alta:* Estos son los verdaderos triunfadores. Gente con la cabeza bien puesta, que se levantan 10.000€ - 15.000€ netos al mes de los que buena parte vienen de la renta del capital. Salarios de alta dirección y profesionales con negocios propios. Muchos de ellos resisten los vaivenes de los tiempos que nos ocupan. Moran zulos premium de verdad (no la mierda PAU olorosa a panga / mortadela) o chaletes en las zonas premium de las ciudades.

El sistema está organizado para hacer florecer al ansia wannabe que todos llevamos dentro y narcotizarlo placenteramente con la deuda que esclaviza el resto de los días. Ahí está la madre del cordero.

Todo lo que venga del poder, es malo por concepto.


----------



## FranMen (19 Sep 2017)

Esto me lleva a una pregunta, hasta que punto ha avanzado la tecnología para que sea relativamente fácil falsificar billetes y hasta qué punto puede tener relación con que los gobiernos quieran acabar con el dinero físico


----------



## frisch (19 Sep 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Esto me lleva a una pregunta, hasta que punto ha avanzado la tecnología para que sea relativamente fácil falsificar billetes y hasta qué punto puede tener relación con que los gobiernos quieran acabar con el dinero físico



Bueno, en mi opinión.

Falsificar billetes cuando te llamas la CIA (o la ex-KGB) es cosa fácil.

En cuanto a lo de que los gobiernos quieran acabar con el dinero físico por esa razón (de la que ellos mismos se benefician, falsificándola en determinadas situaciones y países) creo que no.

Los gobiernos, o más bien dicho el sistema (los gobiernos no son sino colaboradores necesarios y, ya veremos, por cuánto tiempo) quieren acabar con el dinero físico por tres razones.

1. El sistema maneja y se sustenta en una masa monetaria que es pura invención. Incluso el más nimio presupuesto del más nimio municipio de Europa se basa en crédito y en futuros. Es decir en nada.

2. El sistema necesita acabar con la existencia del dinero físico porque éste es, finalmente, la prueba de su "fracaso".

3. Porque la desaparición del dinero físico conlleva la erradicación total de la libertad del que lo posee.

En este sentido, mucho me temo que no habrá vuelta al patrón oro (en sus más variadas formas), ni al patrón lentejas. Porque volver a un patrón sería acabar con la fiesta (para los pocos).


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: La verdad es que acabo de leer aportaciones muy interesantes y que más tarde abordaré para dar mi particular opinión al respecto.

Hay un comentario que me ha llamado mucho la atención y es del conforero antorob... Precisamente, ayer comencé un post que acabaré a lo largo de esta noche y que colocaré en mi Blog en Rankia y en él comento algo que antorob ha "soltado"... Y le voy a responder de forma sucinta: NI a $5000 la Onza de Oro hay para "pipas", así que imaginaros el tamaño de la Deuda global y adónde nos han llevado unos GHDLGP.

En relación a la falsificación de dinero por parte de los Estados eso es tan viejo como las "alubias con chorizo". Os voy a dejar un enlace sobre la Operación Bernhard y que estuvo a punto de enviar a tomar por culo a la "pérfida Albión"...

Operación Bernhard | Segunda Guerra Mundial

Lo dicho: más tarde vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y a finales de 2007 ya sabemos que la Historia volvió a mostrarse "repetitiva"... Y la pregunta del millón es ¿adónde quieren "volver" ahora?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Saludos.



La Fed tiene dos opciones moverse por delante de la curva o por detras de la curva.
Lo mas probable es que se muevan detras de la curva para conseguir salir de la deuda, es decir mantener un interes real negativo. 
En los 70 el petroleo fue una fuerza inflacionaria, en la actualidad la deuda es una gran fuerza deflacionaria.
Todo el dinero que se va a pagar deuda mas interes es dinero que no se usa para inflar precios en el presente.
Otra evidencia, las QEs han aumentado la deuda en vez de reducirla, por lo que el problema sigue siendo igual o peor que en 2007 aunque a corto plazo ha servido para desviar dinero de los refugios hacia bonos o/y bolsa pero no hacia la calle mediante salarios.
En resumen:
A mayor deuda, mayor tasa real negativa esperada y mayor potencial para el oro a largo plazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2017)

¿Sabes bankiero? Tu análisis -dentro de la "ortodoxia"- me convence y sobre todo la potencialidad que le concedes al Oro y que la tiene a futuro, independientemente de por dónde decidan tirar los Bancos Centrales... vamos si tienen alguna "idea" al respecto, ya que andan más perdidos que un bacalao en un acuario de agua dulce...

Sin embargo, bankiero, la Deuda global NO se puede "borrar" así como así... Además, vamos a ser claros: Históricamente, cuando los países o los Imperios han pasado del 90% en relación al PIB o "capacidad" de producir, se ha llegado a un punto de INFLEXIÓN... Y eso ha sucedido en los últimos 800 años, de acuerdo a un estudio realizado por Rogoff y Reinhart.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (20 Sep 2017)

Coincido con lo que dice bankiero. En USA la deuda publica ha subido por encima de los 20 billones (billones de aqui, alli los llaman trillones), y ya solamente el pago de intereses de dicha deuda asciende a $7 mil millones ($7.000.000.000) AL DIA. 

No se les ocurrirá subir mucho los tipos porque ellos mismos petarían. 

Asi que no les quedara mas remedio que seguir imprimiendo billetitos. La caida del dolar de los ultimos dias esta detras de todo esto. 

Le sumamos que Trump esta enfangado en peleas presupuestarias que posiblemente le obliguen a subir el techo de gasto (!?) a cambio de apoyos parlamentarios que su propio partido le niega, que los dos ultimos huracanes hab dejado daños de $200.000 millones y que los chinos ya se han dado cuenta de que les han engañado como a ídems, y se van a pasar a un patron oro/petroleo/euro. 

Y asi tenemos el escenario perfecto para que el resto del mundo se empiece a dar cuenta de que los billetes del monopoli no son dinero realmente.


----------



## racional (20 Sep 2017)

felino66 dijo:


> *China sees new world order with oil benchmark backed by gold*
> 
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Com...world-order-with-oil-benchmark-backed-by-gold
> ...



La misma historia de siempre que luego nunca ocurre. La realidad es que el oro esta perdiendo importancia como activo refugio.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Vaya, vaya... Sigue Vd. sin "mejorar" en lo más esencial: informarse antes de "piar"... Bueno, tampoco es importante, ya que sus opiniones tienen el valor que tienen por estos lares.

Mire, le dejo un poco de "información" del pasado mes de Agosto para que Vd. "mejore" antes de...

Los inversores se refugian en el oro y presionan su valor al alza

Y aprovecho que ando por aquí para dejar un interesante artículo para aquellos que son más "plateros"...

Silver COT: Commercials Betting Against Breakout | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2017)

Siempre me ha llamado la atención lo poco (nada) que los medios de comunicación del statu quo español informan sobre nuestros vecinos los portugueses. es como si no existieran. Yo creo que España debería de mirárselo aunque me imagino que ya es tarde.

El FMI y la CE felicitan a Portugal por desobedecer sus recetas de austeridad

CADTM - El FMI y la CE felicitan a Portugal por desobedecer sus recetas de austeridad

En fin, sin comentarios ...


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2017)

El Brent sube un 2% y está en resistencia.

Si la rompe al alza, el Modelo ETP ya no tendrá ningún soporte al que agarrarse.

Ante un desequilibrio oferta-demanda no hay nada que pueda parar el precio salvo una recesión que destruya parte de la demanda. Esa recesión llegará, sin duda, porque el ciclo está muy maduro. Pero el desequilibrio de oferta-demanda ya no lo pueden esconder más.

Los próximos 3 meses van a ir en la misma línea de incrementar la demanda y oferta muy plana.

Con el crudo al alza, y el oro al alza, habría un tiempo de disfrutar de la fiesta antes de que sea la hora de correr a buscar cobijo en las colinas porque lo que viene es muy, muy feo.


----------



## LPMCL (20 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> La misma historia de siempre que luego nunca ocurre. La realidad es que el oro esta perdiendo importancia como activo refugio.



Esta noticia no va sobre activos refugio sino activos *monetarios*. Y es importantisima.

USA utilizo SWIFT como arma contra sus enemigos como Iran (algo sin precedentes, apoderarse de un sistema de pagos/compensacion "independiente", internacionalmente usado con sede en otro pais, Belgica) 
Y ahora se vuelve en su contra. Se crean alianzas fuera de él y se limita el uso del USD. Para mitigar los efectos cuando lo usen contra ti, en una medida desesperada chulesca.

Llegara un dia, no muy lejano en el que un portaaviones USA llegue a Singapore y tenga que pagar el llenado del tanque con una moneda que no puede imprimir. Ya no sera tan facil mantener financieramente la 7a flota y demas operativo militar por el mundo.

Es dificil de creer que el oro no tenga un rol en el siguiente sistema monetario y que se cree otro papel emitido por el FMI o por el gobierno del sistema solar con otro color y nombre y la gente trague el mismo truco.
Aunque quizas si: la idiotez y simpleza humana me desborda.

Como todos aquellos que leo en contra del referendum catalan. No da a nadie qué pensar el que JC Junker, Draghi, Rajoy... todo el puto establishment este en contra?? Cuando algo que les conviene ha sido bueno para ti?
Politica monetaria, politica fiscal, ejercito, inmigracion... todo lo importante hace tiempo que esta fuera del control de epaña. Solo nos queda "la roja" como identidad. Y el macho iberico torero, perdon.
Unidad epañola contra independentismo? Unidad de qué? Qué controlamos hoy en dia?
Un SI del referendum es un big fuck al establishment. Y eso es lo importante.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2017)

LPMCL dijo:


> Esta noticia no va sobre activos refugio sino activos *monetarios*. Y es importantisima.
> 
> USA utilizo SWIFT como arma contra sus enemigos como Iran (algo sin precedentes, apoderarse de un sistema de pagos/compensacion "independiente", internacionalmente usado con sede en otro pais, Belgica)
> Y ahora se vuelve en su contra. Se crean alianzas fuera de él y se limita el uso del USD. Para mitigar los efectos cuando lo usen contra ti, en una medida desesperada chulesca.
> ...



El establishment europeo no quiere ningún cambio en Cataluña.

El sistema de robo a la ciudadanía está funcionando perfectamente. Cuando algo funciona, para qué cambiarlo?


----------



## LPMCL (20 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El establishment europeo no quiere ningún cambio en Cataluña.
> 
> El sistema de robo a la ciudadanía está funcionando perfectamente. Cuando algo funciona, para qué cambiarlo?



Exacto.

Que le pregunten al ciudadano indio qué ha pasado con el crecimiento en su pais (se ha desplomado) despues de la implantacion del las ultimas ideas coordinadas establishment de prohibir algunos billetes, dinero en efectivo...
Y si os fijais, la grafica de ratios de confianza en el gobierno por paises, India esta de los primeros! Un 80% confia en su gobierno! 
Y asi les va...
Supongo que no tienen una Catalunya para hacer un big fuck you


----------



## frisch (20 Sep 2017)

Mientras la unidad de España esté defendida por un poder militar que es heredero directo del franquismo, en España habrá guerra. Lógico. Lo que acabo de escribir es una auténtica perogrullada pero, por lo visto, hay muchos que consideran que es una herejía.

Aquí lo que se está yendo al carajo es el régimen de 1978.

Soy de los que piensa que en su tiempo era difícil hacer algo diferente, no ya sólo por los franquistas sino porque a los del País sin Nombre, de la mano del amigo alemán Willy Brandt y del amigo sueco Olof Palme, no les interesaba otro escenario. Las razones son obvias: mantener el statu quo económico y no abrir cajas de Pandora con posibles pro-soviéticos. Si a eso se le añade que Carrero Blanco era un firme partidario de que España tuviera la bomba atómica, cosa que los del País sin Nombre nunca hubieran aceptado, uno entiende por qué la transición se hizo como se hizo.

De 1978 a 2017 han pasado 39 años. 39 años es algo más que una generación y en esos años no ha habido ni relectura, ni crítica, ni autocrítica sobre cómo y por qué en 1978 se tuvieron que hacer las cosas como se hicieron.

Vamos a ver. Eso de que todos los habitantes de España se sienten ante todo españoles es un invento de la propaganda Goebbeliana. Guste o no. Es así. Por muchos Ricardos de La Cierva. Es lo que hay y con lo que hay es con lo que hay que lidiar, parlamentar, y, sobre todo, tomar decisiones.

En el sangrante episodio del Estatuto Catalán de 2006 que fue tumbado por el TC (sólo se merece las siglas) un:

_"3 de diciembre de 2005 el PP convocó una concentración en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid en la que su líder Mariano Rajoy pronunció un discurso en el que las frases «No formamos una nación de naciones» y «No hay más que una nación, la española» fueron las más aplaudidas, y vitoreadas con gritos de "¡España, España!", por las decenas de miles de personas asistentes al mitin (200.000 según la Comunidad de Madrid)."_

Está claro que la fractura nunca dejó de serla.

Yo abogo, desde aquí, por que catalanes, extremeños, andaluces, murcianos, cántabros, riojanos, castellanos de ambas Castillas, aragoneses, valencianos, asturianos, gallegos y vascos, gente de bien, mándemos a tomar literalmente a freír espárragos a los mercaderes del templo.

Me temo que no ocurrirá porque "Ejpaña", en el concierto de naciones del actual Sistema, le toca jugar, entre otras cosas, el papel de Balneario barato para clase media jubilada europea.

¡Viva Europa!

y

¡Gracias Europa!


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2017)

Que buen movimiento del oro a la baja. Queda poco para completar el pull back.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Tengo poco tiempo para explayarme y ya lo haré en cuanto me sea posible...

# frisch: Portugal está MUY MAL. Algunos GHDLGP mienten como BELLACOS porque los ajustes allí han sido fortísimos y que son conocidos como la "Reforma"... Estuve por el Norte, hasta Oporto, y eso que es la zona más "próspera" de Portugal, pero están peor que nosotros... Viven principalmente del Turismo.

Y, ya pasando a otro tema, este Verano me tiré la "leche" de tiempo esperando en el aeropuerto del Prat porque no había agentes del CNP. Bien, ahora los tenemos en Cataluña como setas...

Vaya, vaya... Antes NO y ahora SÍ... En fin, todos sabéis que yo soy "unionista", pero NO gilipollas, así que unos y otros se vayan a MAMARLA por ahí y que le tomen el pelo a la Borregada de SIEMPRE...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2017)

Vaya movimiento del oro. Como si no se supiese con certeza la decisión que iba a tomar la FED de mantener los tipos de interés.

Buen meneo del árbol para completar el pull back.

Ha tocado los 1300$. Podrían llevarlo hasta los 1283$ y en un caso improbable hasta los 1245$.


----------



## racional (21 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Podrían llevarlo hasta los 1283$ y en un caso improbable hasta los 1245$.



Pues eso es buena noticia no? según la forma de pensar de este hilo. Tambien aprovecho para decir que Carrefour empieza a vender Bitcoin, ahora se podra comprar junto con la comida.


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pues eso es buena noticia no? según la forma de pensar de este hilo. Tambien aprovecho para decir que Carrefour empieza a vender Bitcoin, ahora se podra comprar junto con la comida.



el día que en carrefur se pueda pagar con bitcoin hablamos.
durante el problema de los tulipanes , comprar se podía comprar siempre , el problema fue vender .


----------



## veismuler (21 Sep 2017)

Yo no tengo ni un solo bitcoin..no tengo ni idea de como funciona ni lo que es..pero lo inevitable es ver el precio y el precio se está multiplicando exponencialmente al cambio en dólares.... de valer unos céntimos a haber alcanzado más de 4.000..
Me preocupa bastante (en el buen y en el mal sentido) la cantidad de sitios, apps, que están surgiendo en torno al bitcoin.
Aquí me retrae un poco las comisiones que deben de pillar cacho por todos los lados con esto del bitcoin...En este sentido, supongo que la empresa que ha contactado con carrefour para poder comprar bitcoin se llevará un buen cacho (3 % o más?, no lo sé)
Si este es el caso y se compra un bitcoin por 4000 euros..se estará llevando unos 120 lereles del copón). Esto es un handicap bastante insalvable para mucha gente.
Yo no sé si se irá al millón de dólares un bitcoin...y luego todo el mundo se lamentará..quizás yo sea uno de ellos, 
Pero el precio es el precio y la realidad es que se está multiplicando..lo que falta por ver es si llegará a valer cero patatero...
Mucho rollo para mí...quizás si me hubiera pillado con 30 años menos hubiera sido uno de los que se hubieran tirado a la piscina...
Demasiada peña pillando cacho en comisiones con el bitcoin..
Y el oro pues sigue igual...tan controlado y manipulado como siempre....Ventaja para el bitcoin, en este sentido..
En fin, un saludo a todo el mundo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: El otro día me quedé con ganas de dar mi opinión a algunos de los comentarios que leí y ahora, con más tiempo, lo haré de forma sucinta...

# antorob: Me gustan tus comentarios y, la verdad, me gustaría verlos con más asiduidad por aquí, aunque entiendo que el tiempo siempre es un gran condicionante para todos nosotros. Bien, volviendo a lo que comentabas -y que de alguna manera refrendó JohnGalt-, China NO tiene el suficiente Oro para respaldar al Yuan, vamos que quien piense lo contrario es un ILUSO y es tan simple como echar "números"... Entonces, hasta puede que se dé cuenta de que la MIERDA ya nos llega hasta el cuello a nivel global, y ya NO es sólo EE.UU., Japón, UE... sino que China también entra en el "baúl", al igual que casi TODO el mundo.

antorob, para canjear la Deuda actual por Oro, éste tendría que alcanzar unas cotas "astronómicas" y lo mismo si tiene que servir para "garantizar" operaciones financieras en un mundo que está en auténtica bancarrota y empezando por el Imperio... 

Os aconsejo que leáis esta noticia para ver el alcance que está teniendo el "desmoronamiento"...

- CalPERS Slashes Pension Payments To Retirees In Two More California Towns By Up To 90% | Zero Hedge

Y el viaje programada de Trump por Asia en el próximo mes de Noviembre tiene mucho que ver con el techo de la Deuda americana... Y SÍ, tienen ahí a Corea del Norte por si necesitan dar "argumentos" al resto del mundo de por dónde van a ir los "tiros" de los EE.UU. si no les queda más "remedio"... es decir, para seguir "parasitando" y mantenerse como un Imperio que empieza a tener los pies de barro, ni más ni menos...

# frisch: En fin, me distes tu opinión, pero desde luego me quedo con la mía... Toda la emigración que nos llega desde África y/o el "Tercer mundo" tiene como finalidad adquirir un mejor estatus económico y también social, sino de qué...

Y, ya pasando a otro tema, Portugal es un país que merece mucho la pena, pero están muy, pero que muy mal. SÍ que existen zonas donde van las cosas mejor que en otras y es el caso, por ejemplo, de Braga. Sin embargo, entras en Oporto y ves cómo se está cayendo y la importancia que tiene el Turismo para poder mantenerse. Luego, si profundizas en la realidad social, te das cuenta de que los salarios son una auténtica mierda y que existe una fuerte inestabilidad laboral, de manera que la precariedad es el pan nuestro de cada día para la mayoría de los portugueses.

De una cosa SÍ que me dí cuenta y es que en ese tipo de países donde la introducción de la Renta Básica tiene muchas posibilidades de producirse y es que tampoco hay otra solución... al menos, "pacífica" o que hiciera cambiar la "hoja de ruta" de las élites.

bertok: Creo que tu definición de la "Clase media" es bastante simplista por excesivamente rigurosa. Tampoco es tal y como lo dices. Me paré a pensar dónde me podría situar yo y para NADA...

Actualmente, y de forma también muy "simplista", entiendo que en nuestra Sociedad existe una clase pobre, otra obrera y, ya por encima, la "clase media" que podría subdividirse a su vez, pero distinguiría entre la "clase media baja" y la "clase media alta". Luego, ya viene la "clase alta" y donde también destacaría la "clase baja-superior" y la "clase alta-alta". Ésta última es la que suele estar representada por el 1% de la población y soy bastante generoso en mi apreciación.

¿Y el Oro? Bien, tampoco es relevante si pierde los $1300 y prueba los $1292... Entonces, si los perdiera de forma clara, ya podríamos empezar a hablar de otra cosa, pero vamos esto es una cuestión de tiempo... Estos días me he dedicado a analizar diferentes datos relacionados con la Deuda americana y hay que estar muy ciego para no ver lo que subyace ahí. En estos momentos, el Oro parece la mejor opción de cara al futuro si hablamos de "preservación" de riqueza o de poder adquisitivo.

Eso SÍ, mientras el tiempo corre inexorable... siempre se podrán jugar los "cuartos" en los Casinos de los mercados y no me refiero a ti, bertok, ni a los traders más avezados, sino a la Borreguería que ha sido dirigida a los mismos. Esa "manada" va a vivir la mayor "escabechina" de activos de todos los tiempos...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 Sep 2017)

Esto no levanta cabeza.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 08:04 ----------




timi dijo:


> el día que en carrefur se pueda pagar con bitcoin hablamos.
> durante el problema de los tulipanes , comprar se podía comprar siempre , el problema fue vender .



El ejemplo de los tulipanes, tan utilizado, es un mal ejemplo, porque es algo que solo duro 4 meses, esto otro ya lleva años. Asi que mejor elimina este mensaje, porque no añade ningun informacion util, y yo tambien borrare este.


----------



## el juli (21 Sep 2017)

Pero dice una cosa muy interesante y que mucha gente no cae en la cuenta.

Es mucho más fácil comprar que vender. Y la razón es bien sencilla, la preferencia por la liquidez.


----------



## Orooo (21 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pues eso es buena noticia no? según la forma de pensar de este hilo. Tambien aprovecho para decir que Carrefour empieza a vender Bitcoin, ahora se podra comprar junto con la comida.




Yo ya solo algo como el Bitcoin que se supone qué es el pelotazo del nuevo siglo, preservacion de la riqueza e ir en contra de los bancos centrales y el sistema monetario te lo ofrezcan en el Carrefour, no me cuadra... eso ya me hace sospechar mas y me hecha aun mas para atras.

No se como puedes verlo como algo positivo.
Que sera lo proximo? Venderlo en el kiosco de casa?? En el banco????


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me apunto a la hipótesis bajista-Lateral(igual me queso solo)...., más que al Pull Back.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo os deseo sonados éxitos a los alcistas.
> 
> ...



Negro, el retroceso estaba cantado. Ahora hay que ver si es algo más.

Eres un mal bicho.

Sigo entrenando por si estoy en lo incorrecto y hay que adorar a los pedruscos dorados ::


----------



## oinoko (21 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> bertok: Creo que tu definición de la "Clase media" es bastante simplista por excesivamente rigurosa. Tampoco es tal y como lo dices. Me paré a pensar dónde me podría situar yo y para NADA...
> 
> Actualmente, y de forma también muy "simplista", entiendo que en nuestra Sociedad existe una clase pobre, otra obrera y, ya por encima, la "clase media" que podría subdividirse a su vez, pero distinguiría entre la "clase media baja" y la "clase media alta". Luego, ya viene la "clase alta" y donde también destacaría la "clase baja-superior" y la "clase alta-alta". Ésta última es la que suele estar representada por el 1% de la población y soy bastante generoso en mi apreciación.



Yo siempre he tenido la idea de que el sistema establecido se mantiene a base de hacer creer a la población de que pertenece a una clase superior a la que realmente pertenece, para tenerlo contento y que se pongan del lado del capital para defender su privilegiada posición, y que no haya una revolución.

Es decir, hacer creer al que gana 25.000 Euros al año, que como está por encima del sueldo medio de 22.000 ya es clase media (o más) y que debe luchar por defender sus privilegios frente a los que solo ganan 15.000.

En realidad la clase media es menos del 10% de la población y aunque no sea extrapolable a la actualidad, yo todavía mantengo la impronta del concepto de clase media que hubo hasta la primera guerra mundial: Clase media era el que *podría* vivir sin trabajar de las rentas del capital. Es decir, para la clase media el trabajar era una opción, no una obligación, y el termino agrupaba el patrimonio con los ingresos.

El que se levanta a las 7 de la mañana, se traga un atasco antes de que amanezca y vende su tiempo por un sueldo es un *proletario*, le guste o no la palabreja, independientemente que gane 15.000 u 80.000. No creo que se pueda considerar clase media por debajo de los 100.000 al año por unidad familiar.

Pero luego vienen los de Podemos y mantienen el juego establecido, llaman privilegiados a los que ganan mas de 60.000, y se los quieren crujir a impuestos, en lugar de ir a buscar los grandes patrimonios hereditarios de decenas y centenas de millones de euros. No tenemos remedio.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Sep 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Este grafico lo dice todo.



En 2008 el oro bajo y luego ya se ve lo que paso.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2017)

Si el oro ha entrado en un bull market, no hay mejor momento para entrar que ahora.

Pero el tema es si ha entrado en un bull market o no.

Si la cadavérica Yellen y sus siervos siguen hinchando la bestia, el oro tardará más tiempo en despegar.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: El otro día me quedé con ganas de dar mi opinión a algunos de los comentarios que leí y ahora, con más tiempo, lo haré de forma sucinta...
> 
> # antorob: Me gustan tus comentarios y, la verdad, me gustaría verlos con más asiduidad por aquí, aunque entiendo que el tiempo siempre es un gran condicionante para todos nosotros. Bien, volviendo a lo que comentabas -y que de alguna manera refrendó JohnGalt-, China NO tiene el suficiente Oro para respaldar al Yuan, vamos que quien piense lo contrario es un ILUSO y es tan simple como echar "números"... Entonces, hasta puede que se dé cuenta de que la MIERDA ya nos llega hasta el cuello a nivel global, y ya NO es sólo EE.UU., Japón, UE... sino que China también entra en el "baúl", al igual que casi TODO el mundo.
> 
> ...



@fernandojcg, sabes que no confío en los pedruscos dorados. Nací y me he criado en la falsa ilusión del fiat y en ella moriré. Mi padre me daba un duro para comprar caramelos todos los domingos en vez de darme un lingote rubiaceo que no iba a entender ni saber usar. No le culpo, al contrario bien agradecido le estoy porque me enseño a esconderme entre la manada de zombies usando la misma herramienta de esclavitud.

Sólo le concedo al oro físico una oportunidad: el colapso global del planeta. Y no lo creo, o lo veo tan remoto que no quiero almacenar algo que considero que no tiene un valor predecible o que el asesino establishment puede poner el valor que considera oportuno en cada momento.

Pero a base de leeros, he aprendido a investigar en el mundo de los productores, que además de ser muy interesante intelectualmente, me ha permitido conocer un mundo de trading que no conocía en este sector. Por fin me alejé de la falta de volatilidad del spot. En esto os doy las gracias a todos los que participáis en este hilo, incluido el trollete.

¿clase media?, sólo quería dejar patente, veo que con poco éxito, que la mayoría del populacho se cree lo que no es, cree que merece una vida mejor .... y ahí aparece ese banco amigo (del establishment y no del plebeyo) con esa oferta de deuda inmejorable que te permitirá disfrutar de lo que sin duda mereces. Ya ahí ya se lía, sabéis el resto.
Pero seguramente soy un caso perdido, como la mayoría.


----------



## LPMCL (21 Sep 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> En 2008 el oro bajo y luego ya se ve lo que paso.



Este grafico y el mas basico interés de deuda 10 años USA (intereses nominales, no reales) tienen una gran correlacion con el oro. Yo personalmente uso el TIPS  

Muchos que se niegan a admitir la manipulacion del metal como Doug Casey o Keith Weiner lo muestran como prueba que justificaria su argumento. Nunca lo he entendido: seria valida si los tipos de interes NO estuvieran tambien manipulados. Como si la FED no comprara USTreasuries, Repos, no hiciera QE, forward guidance etc... por no hablar del LIBOR.

Los tipos es la base de todo: se utiliza en el calculo de opciones, VaR, prestamos, estan ligado al tipo de cambio de la moneda... Suponer que cotiza libre, ajustandose a fuerzas de mercado de oferta y demanda es simplemente infantil


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Cada cual es muy libre de interpretar las cosas, pero yo lo que tengo claro es que a nivel histórico SIEMPRE ha existido una "Clase media"... ¿O quiénes crees que sostienen la Sociedad a base de impuestos directos e indirectos?

Y la actual ya viene "conceptuada" desde el Siglo XVIII, por tanto ha llovido bastante desde entonces...

Lo de vivir de rentas es algo que pertenece a un exclusivo grupo y que podría incluirse en el apartado de "Clase alta-alta" que citaba. Normalmente, es gente que la fortuna ya les viene desde la "cuna"...

# bertok: Yo te he entendido perfectamente, pero discrepaba porque NO me ubicaba entre la "Clase media" que citabas. Vamos a ver, bertok, hay gente que tiene un buen nivel socioeconómico, sin necesidad de ostentaciones de cara a la "galería", y lo más importante: SIN DEUDA... Evidentemente, eso se alcanza con el tiempo y a cierta edad, pero llegar, llega... Eso SÍ, dependerá de lo "amueblada" que se tenga la cabeza.

Mira, bertok, yo me interesé por los Metales Preciosos a través de la Numismática y antes me dedicaba al trading en los mercados... algo que ya he abandonado y creo que definitivamente. Tengo un buen trabajo, me gano bien la vida y sé "contar", por tanto NO tengo la necesidad de estresarme como lo hice en el pasado. En fin, no deja de ser una opción personal y que de momento me funciona bien. Por supuesto, que tengo otros activos, pero totalmente conservadores y dentro de la adecuada "diversificación" que debe tener una Cartera y creo que entiendes a qué me refiero.

Hombre, me alegro de que este hilo te abriera las puertas a nuevas "experiencias". Tradear en el Oro NO es muy complejo y ayuda mucho la manipulación a la que está sujeto... Luego, hay algunas "joyitas" asociadas que si sabes buscarlas pueden dar buenos rendimientos. Bueno, sé que estás en ello, así que no me voy a explayar más al respecto.

Y tu padre hizo lo mismo que el mío y yo también: cuando se es pequeño la "paga" debe servir para comprar "chuches" y demás cosas que ilusionan en esa edad. Sin embargo, en mi caso, tengo que agradecerle que a los 6 años me regalará libros de Historia y ya por aquel entonces sabía quiénes eran Aníbal, Julio César, Napoleón, etc., etc.

Bueno, bertok, quizás un día te convenzas a ti mismo y compres algo de la "reliquia bárbara"... Espero que entonces no sea muy tarde, pero eso ya depende de cada cual.

Por cierto, desde que te "conozco" -obviamente en este foro- tus avatares NO son precisamente muy "optimistas"... Dicho de otra manera: te esperas lo PEOR, aunque quizás no tengas muy claro el tema del espacio/tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # oinoko: Cada cual es muy libre de interpretar las cosas, pero yo lo que tengo claro es que a nivel histórico SIEMPRE ha existido una "Clase media"... ¿O quiénes crees que sostienen la Sociedad a base de impuestos directos e indirectos?
> 
> ...



Creo que a los asesinos que gobiernan el mundo, no se les irá de las manos hasta crear un KAOS total. Tienen medios suficientes para exprimir más todavía. En Occidente pueden tirarse 30-40 años más aplicando desigualdad sobre una población narcotizada. Si viajas a tipo de mundo al que nos dirigimos, verás que queda mucho todavía.

Si se les fuera de las manos, creo que sería una anomalía.

Por eso no veo sentido al oro físico como reserva de valor. Algún día igual me convenzo pero hasta ese día soy pasto de surfear activos reales para obtener billetes falsos. Que mal suena.

No soy optimista para el 90% del planeta, que vivirá sumida en la falta de expectativas y rodeada de la más criminal delincuencia. No se me ocurre mejor analogía que Elysium.


----------



## frisch (21 Sep 2017)

Sobre la conversación "clase media".

Creo que en el fondo no hay grandes diferencias de opinión, es más bien, una vez más, cuestión de semántica.

Por supuesto que siempre, desde que pasamos de la economía colectora y la cazadora a la economía agrícola, ha habido una clase media (entremedio estuvo la fase pastoril pero ésta abocó rápidamente en la agrícola porque había que dar de comer al ganado). 

En aquellos tiempos, llegados a ese punto (la agrícola) empezaba a forjarse el concepto de sociedad escalonada. Por ejemplo, había que gestionar los problemas de escasez (un año las cosechas iban bien, otro no) y ello fue el germen de lo que hoy entendemos por organización estatal. Y dentro de ese orden, por supuesto, estaba la clase media.

Pero luego pasamos a la era manufacturera e industrial y ahí la clase media se fue forjando como esa clase que si bien se beneficiaba de la riqueza, por su papel imprescindible en el desarrollo industrial, era, cómo decirlo, (y aunque suene a juicio de valor), la clase que las élites, es decir los detentores de la pasta los que eran capaces de financiar, por ejemplo, la acerería Krupp, permitían existir por razones meramente logísticas. Si hubiesen podido gestionar su acerería como el noble del siglo XVIII gestionaba su Hacienda (tierras) pues, lo hubieran hecho.

Pero hay un hito más en esta historia de la clase media. Yo la sitúo en el final de la segunda guerra mundial cuando el País sin Nombre (bueno, por esta vez y para que no parezca que soy un bolivariano, que no lo soy, lo llamaré como ellos se llaman a si mismos, los Estados Unidos de América - USA) aparece en el escenario mundial de la vieja Europa como el salvador y el garante de la democracia. Salvador porque salva y demócrata porque la URSS no lo es (aunque esto también es cuestión de semántica).

Llegados ahí, el concepto de clase media vive, sino un giro copernicano, sí una transformación radical (todo ello tiene lugar básicamente vía televisión). La clase media es la portadora de una ideología que es, en primer lugar, consumista a ultranza (ya estamos en los prologómenos de las actuales burbujas). Me imagino que los más senior de este magnífico hilo de tertulia se acordarán de las imágenes publicitarias en la que una risueña ama de casa (viñetas en blanco y negro aunque, eso sí, la ama de casa era siempre de raza blanca, sonreía pletórica ante una licuadora marca Westinghouse ).

Bien, la cosa de la clase media no acababa en la licuadora sino que acababa en que esa clase media estaba embelesada cuando no abducida por un sistema ideológico, político, parlamentario, judicial y policial (esto último en el buen mal sentido de la palabra).

¡Ya está! La clase media sustenta la oligarquía, el nepotismo y .... la acerería.

Quizás sí me haya equivocado en lo de que no ha sido un Giro Copernicano.

¡Creo que lo es!

El concepto de clase media hoy en día es un arma ideológica en favor de los de siempre. La clase media occidental, ella, acabará en la licuadora.

_Edito: por si hubiera dudas ¿Quiénes son los de siempre? Los que te dicen qué es lo que tienes y debes hacer o no y ... no hay más narices_


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Sep 2017)

Hola buenas noches, os dejo con un par de artículos MUY buenos (IMO) 

http://geab.eu/es/crisis-sistemica-...lar-contra-la-gran-tentacion-del-petroyuan-2/

The forthcoming global crisis

El primero trata del tema oro-yuan-petróleo(mercado de futuros). Sobre esto, he visto muy activo en twitter a Koos Jansen (un crack en el tema del oro) poniendo en duda el primer artículo que salió acerca de la repercusión de ese patrón, cuestionando la fuente de dicho artículo. 

El segundo artículo de Goldmoney, me gusta mucho porque el autor se moja. Y no es cualquier autor. No es muy conocido, quizás le hayáis visto alguna vez en el programa de Max Keiser, y poco más, pero os invito a leer lo que dice.

*Importantly, we can put a tentative date on the crisis phase in the middle to second half of 2018, or early 2019 at the latest.*

Habla básicamente del tema recurrente de bancos centrales, y ciclos y expansión del crédito. Es algo extenso y está en inglés, pero merece la pena leerlo. Explica de dónde venimos, dónde estamos y *dónde vamos*. 

Espero que os guste. Saludos!


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, os dejo con un par de artículos MUY buenos (IMO)
> 
> Crisis sistémica occidental 2017-2019
> 
> ...



Excelente @Ladrillófilo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

_*The sequence to look for ahead of the crisis*

There is little doubt that the world is in the expansion phase of the credit cycle, with some economies responding better than others. China is driving the application of credit worldwide through her policies of infrastructure spending and economic progression. Her demand for capital goods and raw materials affects different countries in different ways, but China is the major global stimulant for credit demand in all her trading partners.

America is left out of this party, sitting it out in a grumpy mood. She frets about her trade deficit with China, threatening tariff retribution. However, even America’s economy is running towards capacity constraints, with unemployment, at least for the employable, at or close to cyclical lows. Credit is still fuelling financial asset values, as well as consumption and financing the government deficit. Investment in production, our marker for the application of credit, is taking a back seat, telling us that economic progress, as opposed to increases in GDP, is stagnating. But the expansion, even though weak, is nevertheless there.

*All that’s needed to upset the Fed’s monetary planning is for consumer prices to rise significantly above the target rate of 2%. Even though the great American economy is mainly an internal affair, at some stage if the dollar continues to weaken there will be higher price inflation, despite domestic stagnation*

Markets should give us a more predictable guide. The first market to turn is always bonds. Falling bond prices can be tolerated by equity markets to a degree, before the net flow of funds out of financial assets gathers pace. This is the current situation in most financial markets. One would expect to see improved trading prospects in the non-financial economy, encouraging inexperienced investors to continue to buy equities, before they too lose bullish momentum.

First bonds, then equities. Property prices should continue to rise, buoyed up by a combination of credit-fuelled economic expansion, wage rises improving affordability, and suppressed real interest rates. In this cycle, demand for retail space has been subdued by online shopping, but demand for office space, particularly outside the US, continues apace. The explosive growth in construction in Asian cities is our evidence. China’s property development programmes are massive, but state-directed with a purpose, so not the best indicator of credit-fuelled capital spending.

It is at this point that banks compete to lend, looking for market share rather than profit. Property is usually a major recipient of bank credit and the boom can be substantial. According to Colliers International, €12.2bn were invested in German commercial real estate in Q1 2017. This is the second time that quarterly transaction volume has exceeded €10bn since the 2007 record year. Japan’s commercial property price index has risen 17% since 2012, not a bad return in Japanese terms. In Dubai, a further 9.9 million square feet of office space is under construction. Similar stories abound elsewhere.

So, the theoretical sequence is bonds top out, followed by equities, followed by property. Bond yields started rising in 2012, and it’s likely the next rise will be enough to call the top on equities. Property prices should continue to rise after that, buoyed up by improved economic conditions, until central banks are eventually forced to raise interest rates to control price inflation. The time-lapse between these events can vary considerably, but as history has repeatedly showed, all three events must take place: one or two are not enough. The final collapse should be in property. In that sense, the great financial crisis of nine years ago was a classic example._

Ese es el motivo por el que se falsifican reiteradamente las estadísticas de consumo y producción de oil en los US. Hasta que ya no lo pueden tapar más.

Tienen 2 putos meses hasta que se les vaya de las manos y el incremento de la demanda deje en bragas el mínimo incremento de la producción y tengan que tirar para arriba los tipos de interés.

2 putos meses. Espero al Brent por encima de los 65€ - 70€.

El resto que comenta, está entretenido pero es la secuencia lógica del ciclo.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 21:58 ----------

*By far the most likely and dangerous source of the next crisis appears to be the Eurozone. The ECB, distracted by the difficulties in Greece, Italy, Spain and Portugal, maintains a bizarre monetary policy of negative interest rates for bank deposits and a monthly injection of €60bn, aimed at keeping government funding costs as low as possible and the weaker banks solvent. The market distortions are extreme, with the “riskless” 2-year German Schatz bond yielding a negative 0.68%*


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# bertok: NO veo esos niveles de precios en el Petróleo dentro de dos meses y mucho tendrían que "mejorar" las cosas para que se dieran. La única opción para que se produjeran es un agravamiento del panorama geopolítico mundial. En cualquier caso, dos meses pasan rápido y veremos dónde se haya situado el Crudo.

Y una prueba más de que las cosas van FATAL en el mundo del Petróleo es el lanzamiento del "Helicopter Money dropping" por parte de Argelia... Y qué poco se habla de ese país teniendo en cuenta la importancia geopolítica que tiene.

- The Low Oil Price Guts Another OPEC Oil Exporter | Silver Phoenix

Y la noticia es RELEVANTE y me gusta por lo que subyace detrás de ella: para pedir prestado dinero FALSO con intereses REALES... mejor yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2017)

La exportación de 670.000 barriles / día son unos 1.000 millones $ al año.

No me encaja con los datos del gráfico. Si en algún momento hubieran generado 60.000 millones, España sería mora.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2017)

Bueno, bertok, la REALIDAD ES la que ES...

Argelia - Petróleo bruto : Producción (1000 Barriles /día) - 2016

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, bertok, la REALIDAD ES la que ES...
> 
> Argelia - Petróleo bruto : Producción (1000 Barriles /día) - 2016
> 
> Saludos.



Es la producción la que tiene los problemas: el shale oil americano ya no tira más, la OPEC está con las cuotas congeladas, ...

Sin embargo al demanda sigue tirando hacia arriba.

Por eso sube el petróleo.

La subida de precios sólo la puede abortar una guerra o una recesión.

Hagan apuestas.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: En un gráfico de largo, por no decir de larguísimo plazo... es decir, unos 70 años, sólo la superación de los $62,18 de forma clara y sostenida, marcaría un cambio de tendencia...

Y en relación a la Recesión seguimos en la MISMA y la "salida" es una simple "ilusión" porque el Crecimiento es endémico desde que comenzó, así que aquí NO se puede decir que haya existido un cambio de tendencia. Que ahora se pueda tomar una cerveza más que hace unos años NO quiere decir que las cosas vayan mejor, bueno creo que algo sabes al respecto... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: En un gráfico de largo, por no decir de larguísimo plazo... es decir, unos 70 años, sólo la superación de los $62,18 de forma clara y sostenida, marcaría un cambio de tendencia...
> 
> Y en relación a la Recesión seguimos en la MISMA y la "salida" es una simple "ilusión" porque el Crecimiento es endémico desde que comenzó, así que aquí NO se puede decir que haya existido un cambio de tendencia. Que ahora se pueda tomar una cerveza más que hace unos años NO quiere decir que las cosas vayan mejor, bueno creo que algo sabes al respecto... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



que largo me lo fías ....

Me parece muy probable la subida del oil pero acabo de hacer plusvalías parciales por Stop Profit.

¿Recesión?, claro que buena parte del mundo no ha salido de ella. Pero el dinero de mentira ha generado demanda en cerca de mil millones de personas y necesitan energía que consumir (están subiendo la demanda).

Cuando sea más profunda, caerá de nuevo la demanda y el petróleo irá atpc.

Se juega en meses (la ventana que veo es verano 2018).

Y el oro subirá. No queda otra.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: Yo para mis prospecciones SIEMPRE utilizo gráficos de larguísimo plazo, pero -¡Ojo!- con la Inflación ajustada y eso me permite aventurarme en mis "pronósticos"... que tampoco son tales, sino que se corresponden con el seguimiento de determinadas pautas estacionales y que en el Petróleo suelen darse durante períodos largos, tanto al alza como a la baja... Tampoco ha pasado una "eternidad" desde los $17,02 marcados en Noviembre de 1998... ¿No?

En fin, la evolución futura del Crudo ya se verá, pero entiendo que sólo subirá fuertemente ante un agravamiento de la situación geopolítica, aunque hoy en día tampoco se sabe... TODO ha cambiado MUCHO en el terreno económico-financiero: si existiera la "lógica" las Bolsas deberían andar "arrastrándose" y el Oro debería haber batido sus máximos anteriores. Sin embargo, esto último acabará produciéndose y no creo que tarde más allá del 2020.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2017)

Interesante opinión (invita a la reflexión para luego seguir opinando).

Ya sé que es sobre el "tema" pero no quiero pasar a las hemerotecas de Google como alguien que unos momentos tan cruciales para la Piel de Toro pasó sobre el tema de puntillas.

acratas: La III República está llamando a la puerta


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Sep 2017)

La subida del oro frente al petróleo acaba sólo de comenzar - Bolsamanía.com
El ratio oro vs petroleo no lo veo para nada bajista.
De hecho creo que es el indicador mas fiable que hay para ver si estamos en recuperacion o recesion.
Si los economistas son tan inteligentes, ¿por qué siempre fallan? - Bolsamanía.com
Cuando los mass media gritan recuperacion mas vale huir corriendo y poner el dinero en un refugio.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2017)

Hola, bankiero: El ratio Oro vs Petróleo está bastante alto: 25,70 si tomamos como referencia el WTI, aunque muy lejos de sus máximos marcados en Enero del 2016 y que se situaron en los 39,15. Así, mirando por encima, tiene una fuerte resistencia en la zona de los 31 aproximadamente. Ese ratio es el que me está indicando que el Oro es alcista y el Crudo bajista, aunque eso es como en todo: podría girarse en cualquier momento...

En España NO hay ninguna recuperación y lo mismo he observado en los países que he visitado este año. La "recuperación" es simple PROPAGANDA y manipulación de las cifras macro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

Muy interesante...

- Rate Hike Cycles, Gold, and the

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

Curioso artículo de un medio ruso...

- 'Secret Monetary Policy': Who Manipulates Gold Prices and Why - Sputnik International

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy mala pinta tienen los metales básicos...

Metals Massacre - Iron Ore Enters Bear Market, Copper Collapses To 1-Month Lows | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (23 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Muy mala pinta tienen los metales básicos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Basicamente dice que viene a ser el canario en la mina que avisa que la tan cacareada recuperacion economica mundial no es mas que un espejismo. La cosa va a estar interesante para 2018.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

MIP dijo:


> Basicamente dice que viene a ser el canario en la mina que avisa que la tan cacareada recuperacion economica mundial no es mas que un espejismo. La cosa va a estar interesante para 2018.



Hola, MIP: Está claro y ya hace algunos años que vengo comentando que en el 2018 se empezará a ver la peor cara y que se prolongará hasta 2020... Ahí debería haber un punto de INFLEXIÓN, aunque no me atrevo a decir en qué dirección... perooooo viendo en qué "manos" se encuentra el mundo tampoco soy "optimista".

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (23 Sep 2017)

Hola fernandojcg.

Gracias por tus palabras pero como bien sabes, tengo un blog y estoy escribiendo un libro, además de mantenerme minimamente informado de la actualidad.

Me gusta escribir en este magnifico foro pero como dices, el tiempo es limitado.Aun asi os leo casi todos los días, y el nivel del foro es de lo mejorcito del país.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2017)

MIP dijo:


> Basicamente dice que viene a ser el canario en la mina que avisa que la tan cacareada recuperacion economica mundial no es mas que un espejismo. La cosa va a estar interesante para 2018.









Una mínima corrección.

No tocaría ni con un palo los mercados americanos y europeos, salvo las materias primas y el oro+plata. Incluso los fletes los veo todavía sin haber terminado de arrancar.

Está claro que viene una corrección profunda en los mercados, pero le queda una venta de meses.

En Octubre'18 tendremos hordas de pangapalomos en las calles llorando por lo suyo.

Buenos días y eso.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# antorob: Te entiendo perfectamente, aunque eso no quita para que siga pensando lo mismo: cuando uno observa TALENTO le gusta leerle. Después se puede estar de acuerdo o no, pero todo aquello que me invite a la "reflexión" siempre es bien recibido e imagino que esa es también la posición de esa mayoría "silenciosa" que nos sigue.

La verdad es que en este hilo siempre hemos tenido grandes aportaciones por parte de aquellos conforeros que más gustan de expresarse a través de la escritura. Quizás, eso cuesta más de mantenerlo en el tiempo, ya que de éste hay el que hay y se deben priorizar nuestras particulares necesidades personales.

Yo también tengo un Blog en Rankia, pero bastante descuidado por el tiempo disponible y en este hilo también he tenido que bajar el "pistón" por los mismos motivos que tú mencionas. Este fin de semana le estoy dedicando más tiempo, pero está claro que mis aportaciones van a ser menores que en el pasado. Sin embargo, siempre hay conforeros que saltan a la "palestra" para seguir manteniendo el nivel de este magnífico hilo y eso es de agradecer. Ya llevamos algo más de cinco años con un nivel bastante alto.

# bertok: Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas sobre los "pangapalomos" y, la verdad, NO me van a dar ninguna "pena" porque hay algo que se conoce como "sentido común", aunque sea el menos común, y hay que ser muy necio para entrar en activos totalmente burbujeados. Sólo son aptos para aquellos que han conseguido sacarle "rendimiento" a través del trading y que son una exigua minoría...

Yo, desde luego, NO pienso poner un "duro" NI en las fuertes caídas que acabarán produciéndose... Mejor me lo gasto en hacerme la vida más llevadera.

Y aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo y que no gustará a los que se rigen por la "ideología", pero dice unas cuantas VERDADES y que puede constatar cualquiera que trabaje por cuenta ajena. Y de eso sé un poco bastante viendo lo que está sucediendo en mi empresa y que está muy vinculada al ciclo económico REAL...

Rebelion. La recuperación económica se basa en un tsunami de devaluación salarial y precariedad

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # antorob: Te entiendo perfectamente, aunque eso no quita para que siga pensando lo mismo: cuando uno observa TALENTO le gusta leerle. Después se puede estar de acuerdo o no, pero todo aquello que me invite a la "reflexión" siempre es bien recibido e imagino que esa es también la posición de esa mayoría "silenciosa" que nos sigue.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco sentiré pena. La crisis me hurtó la empatía hacia tanto culpable.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 14:35 ----------

La predicción de Banco Mundial sobre el precio del oro hasta 2030







Siempre los he considerado el mejor indicador contrarian que existe ::::::

Y las cárceles con celdas vacías ....


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: ¿Qué Cojones tiene que decir el Banco Mundial en relación al Oro? Si no tengo entendido mal, esa institución tiene como objetivo ser fuente de asistencia financiera y técnica para los llamados países en desarrollo...

En el fondo, está mostrando su auténtico "rostro" y es que el BM nació gracias al Acuerdo de Bretton Woods, en 1944, cuando los EE.UU. se repartieron el mundo a su "imagen y semejanza"... es un "decir", pero se me entiende.

Esa prospección que realizan en relación a la evolución del precio del Oro, NO hay por donde cogerla...

Precisamente, este fin de semana traduciré y publicaré un artículo en mí Blog de Rankia y trata de la posible repercusión que podría tener la iniciativa china de comprar Petróleo con yuanes respaldados por Oro. Si eso se produjera, sería un ataque en toda línea contra el Petrodólar... independientemente, de que China NO tiene suficiente Oro para respaldar su moneda, pero SÍ que podría obtenerlo de esta manera y hacer "caja" con los bonos estadounidenses que posee.

De todas formas, una medida semejante podría ser interpretada de forma muy "bélica" por parte de los EE.UU. y más con el Gilipollas que ahora ocupa la Casa Blanca.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: ¿Qué Cojones tiene que decir el Banco Mundial en relación al Oro? Si no tengo entendido mal, esa institución tiene como objetivo ser fuente de asistencia financiera y técnica para los llamados países en desarrollo...
> 
> En el fondo, está mostrando su auténtico "rostro" y es que el BM nació gracias al Acuerdo de Bretton Woods, en 1944, cuando los EE.UU. se repartieron el mundo a su "imagen y semejanza"... es un "decir", pero se me entiende.
> 
> ...



Los chinos no son trigo limpio. Llevan muchos años sosteniendo el tenderete usano a base de comprarles sus bonos para que les siguieran comprando todas las mierdas que fabricaban.

Distintas caras del mismo demonio.

Creo que perro no come a perro. Veremos qué se está cociendo realmente.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2017)

Hola, bertok: Yo tengo la misma opinión que tú en relación a China y es conocida en este hilo. La verdad, es que NO me creo casi NADA de lo que venga de allí.

Sin embargo, acabo de traducir el artículo que voy a editar en Rankia y está claro que China SÍ puede "cargarse" al Petrodólar y, aunque parezca una paradoja, tiene precisamente Dólares para hacerlo. Te aconsejo su lectura y creo que lo colocaré esta madrugada.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que, finalmente, lo vaya a hacer... porque una Guerra -la de los "tiros"...- sería casi segura.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Sep 2017)

feliz tarde de domingo

siguen las trampas al solitario , no se como podemos sacar pecho con estas actuaciones ,, esto durara lo que dure , pero tiene los días contados.

El Gobierno, obligado a pedir un crédito urgente de 10.000 millones para pagar a los pensionistas

y mientras , se prepara la siguiente crisis , que todos sabemos que no es que sea la siguiente , sino la segunda ola del mismo tsunami.

How the


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2017)

timi dijo:


> feliz tarde de domingo
> 
> siguen las trampas al solitario , no se como podemos sacar pecho con estas actuaciones ,, esto durara lo que dure , pero tiene los días contados.
> 
> ...



Es tiempo de ser contrario y ahorrar.

Y que se metan sus valores bancarios por el culo.

Materias primas, metales preciosos y algún sector cíclico devastado. Justo lo contrario de la mierda que puede leerse en la prensa digital española.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Mientras algunos -muchos- andan "distraídos" con la Gilipollez de unos y otros... se "olvidan" -y ya le va bien al Sistema- de lo más esencial y como muestra dejo este enlace...

- Mientras se habla del referéndum, se olvida el trabajo | Geopolitica.RU

# bertok: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, pero -¡Ojo!- en las Materias Primas AHORA MISMO habría que ser muy, pero que muy selectivo. Yo preveo fuertes caídas en muchos componentes de ese sector y ya sabemos que en una fuerte corrección bursátil es cuando se pueden encontrar "gangas", aunque como ya dije yo ahora paso de todo ese "tinglado" de los mercados. 

Los MPs, por supuesto, aunque ya sabes que yo voy en FÍSICO y es que mis "percepciones" a futuro poco van a cambiar y más cuando desmenuzo bien los datos macro que voy conociendo. Además, en el aire empieza a sentirse cierto olor a "azufre"...

Y SÍ, ahorro, pero a ser posible fuera del Sistema financiero y que es algo complejo, pero bueno ya se me entiende... por eso tienen tanto interés en cargarse el "efectivo" y luego ya buscarán "soluciones" para lo "demás".

Una de las mejores formas de ahorrar, y más con el "temporal" que se avecina, es a través de una buena Despensa y de aquellas cosas que suelen ser imprescindibles en la vida cotidiana.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2017)

Después de leeros durante algún mes algunas reflexiones.
El dinero como números y su posterior desvinculacion del oro es uno de los grandes avances de la humanidad. El problema es cuando se pervierte y se desvincula de la economía.
Supongamos que seguimos anclados al oro, todo es más complicado pero puede valer mi ejemplo: un coche equivale a 1 kg de oro, si fabrico 1000 coches necesitaré 1000 kg. Tenemos varias opciones: extraer esos 1000 kg, si no se extraen hacer equivaler los kg de oro a esos nuevos coches o nuevos coches con lo que con el mismo oro compraría más coches o, en tercer lugar, dejar de fabricar coches.
Quizás alguien que acumulase oro vería que cada vez podría comprar más coches con el mismo oro y decidirá no gastarlo. Al mismo tiempo las empresas mineras cada vez dedicarían más recursos a la extracción en detrimento de otras actividades...
En cambio si a cada objeto le atribuyó un valor equivalente a un número y voy aumentando (o reduciendo) el dinero según la marcha de la economía todo es más sencillo y no se producen cuellos de botella, la economía se puede expandir a sus anchas.
El problema surge cuando se pretende hacerlo al revés: crear dinero de la nada con la idea de que así se acelerará la economía. Esto puede ser útil en momentos determinados pero a la larga es inviable.
________
Pienso que mientras haya confianza en el e.
dinero Fiat no hay lugar especial para el oro y ya dijo SuperMario su famosa frase.
El que algunos desconfiemos no significa nada, tendría que ser la mayoría de la población (y para ello tendría que suceder algo brusco y lo que vemos es un desmoronamiento a cámara lenta) o bien que a los poderosos les interesase cosa que es difícil pues tienen más dinero de lo que podrían comprar.
___________
Creo que el oro es muy útil como ahorro, pero no como inversión: es fácil de transportar, no se degrada, es escaso por lo que es valioso y mantiene su valor por más allá de la inflación. Sin embargo no creo y no deseo que sufra una gran revalorización pues eso supondría una catástrofe: un guerra mundial, una catástrofe natural mundial.
___________
En caso de que el oro se revalorizará y el dinero se depreciara sería de forma transitoria hasta que se recuperase la confianza, es posible que en ese intervalo los que tuviesen dinero Fiat se arruinasen pero pocos de los que tuviesen oro se harían ricos salvo que supieran donde invertir, tan sólo conservarían sus ahorros (que ya es mucho)
____________
Vivimos en un mundo cada vez más desigual, las cosas valiosas cada vez valen más pues los ricos se las disputan mientras que las cosas de poco valor suben lentamente. Un rico seguirá comprando 1 kg de arroz aunque tenga más dinero, en cambio un Monet único subirá de precio conforme los ricos sean más ricos. 
En este sentido entiendo que se pague un sobreprecio por el oro con respecto a su utilidad y al mismo tiempo que se aprecie por encima de la plata, no es lo mismo mover 1 kg de oro que 70 de plata y, en este sentido, los ricos preferirán acumular oro frente a plata.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Mientras algunos -muchos- andan "distraídos" con la Gilipollez de unos y otros... se "olvidan" -y ya le va bien al Sistema- de lo más esencial y como muestra dejo este enlace...
> 
> - Mientras se habla del referéndum, se olvida el trabajo | Geopolitica.RU
> 
> ...



Candidatos a corregir:

- Hierro.
- Cobre.
- Petróleo después de subir un 25% en 3 meses y estar en resistencia de medio plazo.

Al oro lo veo más fuerte ahora mismo y con menos ganas de corregir (hasta un 5% adicional en un caso adverso).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2017)

Hola, FranMenn: Es mucho más sencillo de entender si estudiamos las Hiperinflaciones... Yo me especialicé en la de la República de Weimar y la gente fliparía si supiera lo que pueden hacer los MPs en esas situaciones, especialmente el Oro.

Y los conceptos de ahorro e inversión que me cita, pues qué quiere que le diga, pero existe un Índice que yo sigo habitualmente que se conoce como Big Mac y, la verdad, es que el Oro aguanta perfectamente la Inflación con el paso del tiempo, es más tiene una revalorización a largo plazo que sólo se percibe cuando se entra en los "detalles", pero básicamente el Oro mantiene el poder adquisitivo y eso es mejor que unos ahorros que se sustentan en la revalorización de un dinero que a su vez sufre una fuerte devaluación en el tiempo... ¿Entonces qué es preferible?

En cualquier caso, esto es como en todo, si se "diversifica" -y ahí cada cual en lo que "entienda"...-, es más difícil "cagarla".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2017 at 23:53 ----------

# bertok: Añade el Zinc y, probablemente, también el Paladio. También son serios candidatos el Aluminio, Estaño y Plomo...

Saludos.


----------



## jorka (25 Sep 2017)

Os dejo un enlace a un artículo de William Engdahl sobre las alternativas que ofrecen Rusia y China a la dominación del dolar.

El articulo está en inglés y esta publicado en el sitio New Eastern Outlook :
Gold Oil Dollars Russia and China

dejo el primer párrafo traducido.

El sistema monetario internacional de Bretton Woods de 1944, tal como se ha desarrollado hasta el presente, se ha convertido, honestamente dicho, en el mayor obstáculo para la paz y la prosperidad mundiales. Ahora China, apoyada cada vez más por Rusia -las dos grandes naciones euroasiáticas- está dando pasos decisivos para crear una alternativa muy viable a la tiranía del dólar estadounidense sobre el comercio y las finanzas mundiales. Wall Street y Washington no se divierten, pero son impotentes para detenerlo.
Gold Oil Dollars Russia and China | New Eastern Outlook


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2017)

*FranMen* Una emisión monetaria respaldada por incremento de la productividad/PIB de un país, nación, es el fundamento del fiat.

En el momento que un país o nación peligra economicamente, o sea, que está inmersa en recesión, y las autoridades monetarias emiten moneda, esa moneda no se respalda por incrementos productivos o de PIB, si no con simple deuda no avalada en la economía real.

El oro en este tipo de sistemas, tiene que subir frente al fiat siempre, pues con crecimientos mundiales inferiores al 3% del PIB, emisión monetaria constante, y decrimento de las reservas auríferas, el largo plazo es obvio.

El oro, no necesita tener un lugar especial, pues es de por si especial y único.

El fiat, sobrevive gracias a la desinformación de sus usuarios, que realmente no saben el motivo de valor del mismo. Más que fiat, yo lo denominaría humo.

*timi* el gobierno vive del crédito que financia con la deuda...nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Y no os dejeis engañar por ningún partido político, pues os aseguro al 100%...sí , sí...*100%*, que ningún sistema político al que le voteis solucionará los problemas de fondo y de base, simplemente darán un patadón adelante más o menos fuerte.

Cuando penseis en un partido político, haceros un favor, pensar en empresas...empresas que financian su marketing para acceder a un mercado y vender su producto.

Hoy en día un partido político, es una empresa privada, y como tal, busca maximizar sus beneficios al precio que sea "legalmente" claro 



Ya centrado en el oro, como comenté en pasados posts, no esperaba una perdida de 1305$, de modo inminente, sin embargo, se ha producido y los largos en papel se han "dinamitado" casi en su totalidad...ahora mismo no se abrirán nuevos largos hasta que supere esa cifra con claridad.

Estamos en un punto neutral de corto plazo, sigo pensando en rotura por arriba, pero como dije, no esperaba una bajada tan rápida respaldada en decisiones de la FED que todos daban ya por sentadas.

El €/$ ha demostrado que por ahora le toca frenar, y posiblemente irse a los 1,15$/€...

Por abajo el oro en la zona de 1280$ debería de frenarse, si no ya definitivamente apostaría por otra ola de corto plazo bajista.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos, gracias por aportar.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2017)

Brent en los 57,5.

Va muy vertical desde hace varias semanas. En cualquier momento le meten un papelón, está en plena resistencia.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2017 at 13:03 ----------

Hostia en el horizonte







Yellen se va a llevar el índice comprado al infierno.


----------



## frisch (25 Sep 2017)

*De "distraimientos" mayores y "distraimientos" menores.*

Entre los "menores" el referéndum en el Kurdistán y entre los "mayores" las elecciones en Alemania y la irrupción de la extrema-derecha en el distraimiento del Bundestag.

Todo es distraimiento. Todo es "Entertainment".

Incluso podría pensarse (a veces me lo pregunto) que la compra de oro o no compra de oro vs. mantenimiento o no del FIAT vía impresora es, también, "distraimiento", "entertainment".

Todo es un "big entertainment" o "distraimiento".

La pregunta que cabría hacerse es si no somos todos víctimas, referendumistas y anti-referendumistas (me refiero al Kurdistán), votantes de extrema derecha en el Bundestag, Merkelianos, en el mismo Bundestag, así como compradores de oro y de plata convencidos de que juegan una carta sensata que les protegerá... decía que la pregunta que cabría hacerse es si no somos todos víctimas de un "distraimiento" de un "big entertainment".

Es muy probable.

Los tiempos que vivimos empiezan a ser decisivos en cuanto al futuro a medio plazo. Ni que decir al largo. Bueno, no es que la cosa vaya a dirimirse en 24 horas, como en el caso del pobre Piolín de la Ciudad Condal que ha sido enlonado y desénlonado en el espacio de pocas horas este lunes 25 de septiembre

Interior cubre con lonas los dibujos de Piolín en los barcos

Interior quita las lonas y libera a Piolín


todos nos alegramos de la pronta liberación del secuestrado en cuestión, pero está claro que a todos, a todos, incluso a mi que soy más listo que el más listo, nos están dando de comer "distraimiento".

Lo que significa, incluso para mi que soy más listo que el más listo, que lo esencial tiene lugar en otro escenario. De ahí que estemos todos un tanto distraídos incluso el que cree que está muy concentrado.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# frisch: ¿"Distraimiento" en el Oro y en la Plata? Fuera de determinados "lugares" como puede ser éste hilo, NO es habitual que se comente sobre los MPs, al contrario y es más bien raro... En fin, por este hilo acuden personas con distintas inquietudes y, por supuesto, el grueso de las mismas se corresponde con lo que aquí conocemos como "metaleros". Y si son o no una buena opción, eso ya queda a cuenta de la opinión de la cada cual y también de su "bolsillo"...

Y dejo un interesante enlace y que viene a darnos la razón a aquellos que proclamamos que es MENTIRA que no exista Inflación y bastante FUERTE... Por cierto, ya me gustaría conocer un trabajo similar para España...

Comparing the cost of living between 1975 and 2017:  Inflation continues to eat away at purchasing power in housing and other big ticket items.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2017)

El petróleo a 58,5. Empapelarán de un momento a otro.

El oro negro era la última materia prima que faltaba en el festival.

Lo normal es que haya una corrección para coger fuerza y tras ella (habrá que ver la profundidad) tengamos un festival de todas las materias primas durante unos cuantos meses para coronar el despiporre de el ciclo más falso de la historia de los mercados.

El oro se puede ir varios cientos arriba si esto es así.

Después el infierno.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ja,ja,ja... Ahí os dejo el enlace sobre algo de lo que no se habla... Ja,ja,ja... Ahora el interés "nacional" está en otros asuntos más "graves"... Ja,ja,ja... Mientras el Circo continua su andadura, ya que le sobran los "espectadores"....

OTRO

Por cierto, ¿conocéis algo parecido en nuestro país? Es que igual me falla la "memoria"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Sep 2017)

Muy interesante también el artículo del Robot Pescador (además entiendo que éste lo ha escrito él) que cuenta algo del mundillo de las famiglias que rigen nuestros destinos patrios.

No se encontró la página | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Yo me alegraría que de una manera u otra este episodio nacional que estamos viviendo diese lugar a una catarsis y nos desprendiésemos de ciertos demonios que 42 años después siguen jodiendo con la pelota aunque me temo que no hay ni actores, ni espectadores suficientes para ese espectáculo (pagaría la entrada a precio de oro).


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2017)

Interesante análisis para los más "oreros"...

These Technical Developments Suggest Gold May Be About to Get Its Shine Back In A Big Way - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (26 Sep 2017)

*We're Reaching Peak Gold*


El mundo puede haber producido ya más oro en un año que nunca, de acuerdo con el presidente del Consejo Mundial del Oro.

La producción es probable que se estabilice en el mejor de los casos, antes de disminuir lentamente a medida que aumenta la demanda, especialmente dados los riesgos políticos globales y las compras sólidas de los consumidores en la India y China, dijo Randall Oliphant en una entrevista el lunes.

"No está claro cómo se desarrollará todo el sistema político estadounidense", dijo Oliphant, un veterano de la industria que ha sido ejecutivo en algunos de los mayores mineros de oro del mundo. "Toda esta incertidumbre parece un terreno muy fértil para que las personas se metan en oro".

Los precios podrían subir hasta los 1.400 dólares la onza en los próximos 12 meses, y máximos récord en el "mediano plazo", dijo Oliphant en el Denver Gold Forum, la 28ª reunión anual de ejecutivos de minería, fondos de cobertura, banqueros y analistas que atrajo a unos 1.100 asistentes.

Los futuros del oro en Nueva York se establecieron en $ 1,311.50 el lunes y alcanzaron un récord de $ 1,923.70 en 2011.

Las preocupaciones de Oliphant sobre la producción máxima se hicieron eco de comentarios similares en la conferencia, que se celebra este año en Colorado Springs. David Harquail, director ejecutivo de Franco-Nevada Corp., dijo el lunes que la industria del oro sigue estando en una fase de crecimiento, donde los nuevos proyectos mineros están simplemente reemplazando los activos más viejos que se están agotando.

"No vamos a caer de un acantilado en el corto plazo, pero al mismo tiempo es muy difícil ver cómo vamos a producir suficiente oro para satisfacer toda esta demanda", dijo Oliphant.


We're Reaching Peak Gold - Bloomberg

.


----------



## oinoko (26 Sep 2017)

felino66 dijo:


> *We're Reaching Peak Gold*
> 
> 
> El mundo puede haber producido ya más oro en un año que nunca, de acuerdo con el presidente del Consejo Mundial del Oro.
> ...



Yo soy metalero como el que mas, pero vamos a ser realistas, este tipo de propaganda orera no tiene mucho sentido.

¿Alguien que lleve en este mundo más de una semana piensa todavía que la producción física tiene influencia real sobre el precio?
En cambio el precio si que tiene influencia sobre la producción ya que si el oro subiera a 2000 Dolares, se abrirían minas que ahora están cerradas porque no son rentables con el oro a 1300$, pero que si serían rentables con el oro a 2000$.

No obstante, como el oro que se mina cada año es sólo el 1% del oro que ya existe, el incremento de producción tampoco sería un factor que abortase la subida de precios (si la hubiera). De hecho sería más facil abortar la subida imprimiendo oro-papel y vendiendo 50.000 contratos al día(de 100 onzas) , cada día a las 3 de la mañana. 

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (26 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante también el artículo del Robot Pescador (además entiendo que éste lo ha escrito él) que cuenta algo del mundillo de las famiglias que rigen nuestros destinos patrios.
> 
> No se encontró la páginaa | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



El artículo es simplemente PERFECTO.

El 1-O es más importante para los españoles que para los catalanes, porque ellos, tarde o temprano, van a ser algo más libres, pero para los españoles, que no son más que una banda de fachas radicales los más moderados, y no hace falta más que ver el nivel de respuesta que está habiendo en el foro por ej., esta es la última esperanza de lograr el más mínimo cambio del régimen.


Espero que este régimen nauseabundo, putrefacto, infecto y corrupto hasta la misma médula ACABE DE UNA PUTA VEZ.

Espero los días siguientes al 1-O con gran esperanza.


----------



## el juli (27 Sep 2017)

El artículo es falso de arriba a abajo porque pinta la independencia de Cataluña como una lucha del "pueblo" contra la "oligarquía" y no es así para nada. Es simplemente una lucha entre oligarquías, a cual peor.

Es el NWO quien quiere destruir las naciones tal y como hicieron con la antigua Yugoslavia, ahora irrelevante. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Es la oligarquía catalana, tan corrupta o más que la española, la que impulsa el proceso, apoyada en la sombra por los hermanos tres puntos.

Os recomiendo leer a Dalmacio Negro y su "Ley de hierro de las oligarquías"


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2017)

Bueno, bueno... Eso de "falso" supongo que será según el "color" que se mire o nos guste y dependerá de la información más objetiva que poseamos.

Lo que yo sé, y creo que NADIE me lo puede negar, es que vivimos en un país totalmente CORRUPTO... Me da lo MISMO si nos referimos al Gobierno Central o a Cataluña o al resto de las autonomías que conforman el Estado.

Posiblemente, el juli, le dé la razón en que muchas veces detrás de muchos movimientos se encuentran determinadas "oligarquías" o luchas entre poderes dominantes. Creo que se me entiende...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (27 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Posiblemente, el juli, le dé la razón en que muchas veces detrás de muchos movimientos se encuentran determinadas "oligarquías" o luchas entre poderes dominantes. Creo que se me entiende...
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas veces no, siempre. (bajo mi punto de vista)


----------



## Gurney (27 Sep 2017)

Creo que desde la Guerra de Independencia no ha habido en España un verdadero movimiento popular, entendido como que surja desde abajo, y recordad en qué fue canalizado, en Fernando VII.
El resto siempre han venido desde los bandos de arriba.

Saludos, os sigo leyendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2017)

Bueno, Gurney, ha habido levantamientos populares desde los tiempos de esa MIERDA de Borbón que fue Fernando VII, pero sabemos de muchos que NO han prosperado por las medidas represivas que se emplearon...

De todas formas, mira que yo soy "unionista", de momento... perooooo claro me da "grima" ver a un "Coronel" de color "marciano" por estos lares.

Saludos.


----------



## licancabur (27 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ja,ja,ja... Ahí os dejo el enlace sobre algo de lo que no se habla... Ja,ja,ja... Ahora el interés "nacional" está en otros asuntos más "graves"... Ja,ja,ja... Mientras el Circo continua su andadura, ya que le sobran los "espectadores"....
> 
> OTRO
> OTRO
> ...



Será que somos un país estratégico para la implantación de mafias de todos los signos, colores y lugares.

...Y respecto al famoso referéndum existe un cartel de color azul que dice:

"SI, HOLA EUROPA" color azul junto con otros 
"SI, HOLA REPÚBLICA" color rojo

Memoria de pez que tiene el personal. ¿Ya se han olividado de la Troika??, de los abusos de los lobbys que representan a las corporaciones bancarias y empresariales en Bruselas??:



> *La maldición del artículo 135 de la Constitución*
> 
> Odón Elorza
> Publicada 25/08/2014 a las 06:00 Actualizada 24/08/2014 a las 17:59
> ...



La maldición del artículo 135 de la Constitución

Rebelion. El cambio constitucional del PSOE que nos somete a la esclavitud de la deuda es ilegal


----------



## conde84 (27 Sep 2017)

No es por nada, y todo intercambio de ideas me parece interesante, pero para temas politicos y demas hay muchos hilos y apartados en este foro, creo que nos estamos desviando del tema un poco de la esencia real de este hilo.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> No es por nada, y todo intercambio de ideas me parece interesante, pero para temas politicos y demas hay muchos hilos y apartados en este foro, creo que nos estamos desviando del tema un poco de la esencia real de este hilo.



El único link posible es que la famiglia robe oro ::. Todo se andará.


----------



## racional (27 Sep 2017)

La locomotora de Bitcoin ya esta en marcha de nuevo, mientras la del oro sigue en mantenimiento. Es lo que tiene el mercado libre contra el mercado manipulado.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> La locomotora de Bitcoin ya esta en marcha de nuevo, mientras la del oro sigue en mantenimiento. Es lo que tiene el mercado libre contra el mercado manipulado.



Le he dado un thanks por lo del mercado manipulado.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# licancabur: Le agradezco su aportación y precisamente si ha habido alguien que ha recordado en este hilo el "maldito" artículo 135 de la Constituciòn, ha sido "menda lerenda". Y lo he hecho en repetidas ocasiones en el pasado. En fin, la lectura que se puede extraer es que vivimos en una "Democracia" en la que se puede modificar un artículo tan importante para el futuro del país sin preguntarle a la Ciudadanía, es decir mediante un Referéndum... Y eso sigue pasando DESAPERCIBIDO. Por consiguiente, me reitero en agradecerle que nos lo "recuerde".

Y paso ya a retomar un poco la tónica predominante en el hilo...

- Silver Institute: India Plays Prominent Role In Global Silver Market | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Sep 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> No es por nada, y todo intercambio de ideas me parece interesante, pero para temas politicos y demas hay muchos hilos y apartados en este foro, creo que nos estamos desviando del tema un poco de la esencia real de este hilo.



En este hilo siempre se han tratado los temas "fuera de tema" con mucha mesura, mucha delicadeza y, en mi opinión, con mucha inteligencia.

Es cierto que hay muchos hilos en este foro y, ni qué decir en la miríada de comentarios a las noticias publicadas por la prensa en las que se puede opinar con total libertad.

Sin embargo: en esos hilos y en esos comentarios la media ronda en torno a:

1. Facha de los cojones que te folle un pez.
2. Rojo de los cojones que te folle un pez.
3. Nacionalista de los cojones que te folle un pez (por cierto, cuando tan nacionalista es el español como el resto de los nacionalistas, todo depende de quién corta el bacalao).

Lo que está ocurriendo en nuestro país en este mes de septiembre de 2017 es crucial. Es crucial para nosotros. No para los surcoreanos, los calabreses, los islandeses o los de Guinea Papúa, no, es crucial para NOSOTROS (primera vez que utilizo mayúsculas).

Que en este hilo, en estas fechas, se hable de ello con mesura, de manera respetuosa, delicadeza e inteligencia, me parece que es la prueba de que somos, en este hilo, ciudadanos no sólo preocupados u ocupados en cómo salvaguardar nuestro patrimonio que tanto nos ha costado atesorar, sino preocupados y ocupados por lo que nos rodea y por aquello en lo que estamos inmersos, queramos o no.

Discrepo:

Soy un antisistema.

No participo en un sistema que compartimentaliza la opinión y la información en cajitas a las que se accede pulsando una tecla: "Si quiere usted hablar de la Champion's League pulse 1, si quiere hablar de la última intervención de Gabriel Rufián en el Congreso, pulse 2, si quiere hablar de la última aventura de Belén Esteban, pulse 3, si quiere denunciar a la Seguridad Social, pulse 4, si quiere opinar sobre los nuevos motores McLaren, pulse 5, si quiere quejarse porque se sorprende que un mar de personas se ahogan tratando de cruzar el estrecho, pulse 6, si empieza a tener dudas, y las quiere expresar, sobre si se cumplen las expectativas de lo que le prometieron accediendo a la Unión Europea, pulse 7, si quiere informarse y debatir cuánto debe como español a la banca internacional, pulse 8, si está desesperado y no sabe ya de qué hablar, pulse 9, si quiere volver a escuchar el cuento de las cajitas, pulse 0"

Little Boxes

Little Boxes by Pete Seeger - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2017)

Estos días estoy desconectado totalmente de la prensa, TV, y cualquier medio de comunicación de masas, es más...estoy enclaustrado en cierta medida, y no me entero casi de nada de puertas a fuera (ando con un proyecto que me absorve el tiempo)

Bien, al grano...he ido a uno de mis lugares de trabajo, y me he econcotrado a un conocido con la gorra de España, una bandera española como capa, y varios complementos más del mismo estilo.

El hombre estaba con otros que le apalaudian, y al acercarme yo a saludar, me dijo:

- ¡qué!...¿cómo lo ves?

Yo, dentro de mi total ignorancia (aun que no os lo creais, cuando desconecto del mundo lo hago bastante bien), le pregunto:

- ¿que pasa, juega hoy la selección? 

Entonces los tertulieros pararon de reir, me miraron, y me dicen.

- ¿de que vas tío?...hay que apoyar a la patria, a la bandera...


Bien, los que me leeis, sabeis que no entro en polémicas absurdas, así que lo que hice fue saludar de nuevo, e irme, no sin evitar escuchar la frase "ese es nacionalista"...varias veces.

Al llegar a casa, ya mi mujer me puso al día de lo que está pasando "así por encima" y lo que se avecina el fin de semana.

Bien, con esto, pretendo llegar a transmitiros que pase lo que pase, en ese ámbito, todos y cada uno de nosotros somos muy manipulables por los medios, no lo olvideis.

Hoy toca hablar de eso, implicarse en eso, cabrearse por eso, insultar, llorar, reir por ese tema candente...

Seguimos siendo peones dentro de un tablero que no dudará en sacrificarnos para lograr sus metas.

La historia está llena de parecidos razonable, tanto en el espacio como en el tiempo.

Hoy toca posicionarse en uno u otro bando...allá cada cual...

Yo solo vengo a recordaros que estamos todos en el mismo...y no hablo de política.

Un saludo, y a pesar de que penseis que es complicado, yo prefiero cederos mi tiempo de lectura a vosotros, que a escuchar los medios de desinformación de masas...a la larga, ablandan las meninges, y las hacen permeables a toda cuanta basura pretendan inyectarnos en la cabeza.

Regreso a mi "cueva" por unos días...a ver que sombras se reflejan.


----------



## kikepm (27 Sep 2017)

A mi todo esto me recuerda a la escena de V de Vendetta en que el comisario explica a su subordinado lo que va a ocurrir en los próximos días.

¿El domingo la policía va a detener a varios millones de personas que irán a votar?

¿Van a impedir a la gente portar sobres electorales? ¿Delito de posesión ilegal de sobre electoral?

¿Dispersarán la concentración de personas con urnas? ¿Detendrán a todo aquel que lleve cartones? ¿Posesión ilegal de cartones con ánimo de crear una urna electoral?

¿y que decir de los peligrosísimos actos de posesión ilegal de bolígrafos, listas censales, tablets y similares?


Sin duda la policía está para servir y proteger, a sus amos.


----------



## jorka (28 Sep 2017)

En los hilos abiertos en el principal sobre este tema básicamente hay rebuznos y coceos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# jorka: ¿Y qué esperas de un país donde los Burros llegan al Poder? Y para más inri, aunque lo hagan fatal, son reelegidos...

# paketazo: Ya sabes que yo estoy muy alejado de los "postureos" patrios, autonómicos o que apoyen las políticas actuales, ya sean en Cataluña, España o en el Cotolengo, pero a veces hay que denunciar los "excesos" en materia de Seguridad cuando éstos pueden provocar más daños de los que intentan evitar. 

Me ha hecho "gracia" tu comentario sobre la "banderita" y esos "pollos" nacionalistas que están surgiendo por todo el Estado... Y lo digo porque hace unos días vi cómo se vitoreaba a unas "Cruzados" que salían de Algeciras para salvar al país de no sé qué, puesto que el Estado español lo tenía fácil: haber actuado mucho antes de llegar a esta situación y también decir que NO acepta el resultado del Referéndum, ya que NO existían unos "mínimos" requisitos que sustentarán su legalidad, perooooo parece que da más "réditos" tensar la situación en el país.

Bien, el caso es que en Algeciras esos "cruzados" en la vida cotidiana están muy mal vistos por aquellas latitudes... Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que España ocupa uno de los primeros lugares de la UE en cuanto al contrabando se refiere, pues como que la "nueva" fue muy bien acogida e imagino que irá bien para el "negocio", aunque creo que ese jolgorio entre tus paisanos, paketazo, obedece también a unos buenos "argumentos" en el sentido que apunto...

En fin, paketazo, que este tema NO me quita el "sueño", entre otras cosas porque la represión nos seguirá llegando a TODOS de forma lenta, pero segura... La "etiqueta" o el "empaquetado" es lo de menos y el resultante final es lo que contará.

Y dejo un interesante artículo...

www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...s-drones-dominara-el-mundo-el-zar-vlady-putin

Saludos.


----------



## licancabur (28 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # licancabur: Le agradezco su aportación y precisamente si ha habido alguien que ha recordado en este hilo el "maldito" artículo 135 de la Constituciòn, ha sido "menda lerenda". Y lo he hecho en repetidas ocasiones en el pasado. En fin, la lectura que se puede extraer es que vivimos en una "Democracia" en la que se puede modificar un artículo tan importante para el futuro del país sin preguntarle a la Ciudadanía, es decir mediante un Referéndum... Y eso sigue pasando DESAPERCIBIDO. Por consiguiente, me reitero en agradecerle que nos lo "recuerde".
> 
> ...



Si, ya sé que en este rincón de las trincheras será difícil sorprenderos. Aquí tenéis muy buenos francotiradores.

Saludos

Edición:

Purging Russia From the Evil Rothschild Money Changers | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

A Sinister War on Our Right to Hold Cash | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition


----------



## veismuler (28 Sep 2017)

Lo siento mucho... Fernando.. Pero te equivocas... Esos cruzados como tu los llamas son una de las organizaciones más queridas de todo el país, incluyendo Algeciras, Ceuta y Melilla. Yo soy deAlgeciras y exceptuando los narcotraficantes de la linea.. La mayoría está encantada con la benemérita... Son los choros y los árabes de los pocos que no opinan así.. No sirven a ningún amo... Las detenciones de la UCO contra cualquier corrupto del partido que sea atestiguan esto...todos tenemos amigos en las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad... Y el que hoy te salgan con las cruzadas o con las fuerzas represoras franquistas me toca los eggs.


----------



## maragold (28 Sep 2017)

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo, aunque os leo a menudo.
Por motivos laborales he estado en Barcelona estos días y he vuelto muy triste a Madrid.
Leyéendos, aún me entristezco más.

Nos han llevado a un callejón sin salida. Los hijos de puta de allí y de aquí.

Creo que por el camino van a caer amistades, lazos familiares y, por supuesto (uno de ellos, mi caso) profesionales.

Todos vamos a perder muchísimo y, espero equivocarme, incluso pueden perderse vidas.

Un abrazo a todos, especialmente a los catalanes, porque lo vais a sufrir mucho más de cerca.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2017)

maragold dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo, aunque os leo a menudo.
> Por motivos laborales he estado en Barcelona estos días y he vuelto muy triste a Madrid.
> Leyéendos, aún me entristezco más.
> 
> ...



Celebro leerte en este recodo de la cloaca.

¿sufrir los catalanes?. Van a salir mejor de lo que entraron. Siente pena del que lo vaya a pagar.


----------



## frisch (28 Sep 2017)

Por si sirve para reflexión.

Ayer comí con el grupo con el que sembramos patatas juntos. En el grupo hay tres catalanes, una pareja alemana afincada en Cataluña desde hace muchos años, un andaluz de Baeza que en el día a día se expresa en catalán, botánico para más señas, un granaíno y su compañera murciana, también afincados en Cataluña desde hace años que se expresan en catalán, un vasco y su compañera polaca (polaca de Polonia) y el abajo firmante.

Obviamente, el tema de conversación fue "el próximo diumenge".

En primer lugar, señalar que la conversación (como todas las que tenemos en nuestro grupo de patateros) tuvo lugar en español, por respeto hacia 5 personas sobre 11 que no hablan catalán. Eso no es democracia, numéricamente hablando, pero sí algo más importante, es respeto y convivencia. Y, a ninguno de los catalanes o afincados que el diumenge quieren votar (Sí) se les caen los anillos por hacerlo, a diferencia de los de "¡A por ellos!".

La preocupación de Antonio el granaíno, persona humilde tanto en su forma de ser como en la de ganarse la vida era la siguiente: "Yo he cotizado casi toda mi vida (anda sobre los 60) en Cataluña; si ahora Cataluña se independiza ¿voy a poder cobrar la pensión?". Éste era su argumento para que el diumenge no tuviese lugar el referéndum.

Yo le decía: "Antonio, la parte de la caja de la Seguridad Social que ha cotizado Cataluña es catalana. Al igual que la parte alícuota de las infraestructuras de RENFE, de las autopistas desiertas y menos desiertas, los AVES, aeropuertos, hospitales y reformas del Congreso, piscina del Senado, rescate de los bancos, e incluso lo que nos ha costado en procedimientos judiciales tratar de empapelar a los corruptos de la Gürtel. El problema, Antonio, es que la "caja" está vacía por no decir en negativo".

Antonio se tranquilizó e irá a votar. No sé si Sí o si No, pero votará.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2017)

Hola. Buenas Noches:

# veismuler: Te respeto la opinión, pero desde luego esa NO es la impresión que yo me llevé en Algeciras. Igual con los años las cosas han cambiado, aunque tengo mis dudas... 

Respecto a la GC, te diré que para bien y para mal, la conozco muy bien. Y desde hace casi una treintena de años por razones profesionales, así que ya ves lo que me puedes "explicar" en relación a este Cuerpo. Es más, no tengo reparo en decirte que tengo allí muy buenos amigos y el día de la Patrona siempre soy invitado.

Bueno, veismuler, a mí también me tocan los Cojones muchas de las cosas que estamos viviendo en este país... y, posiblemente, mucho más importantes que el tema que ahora se está debatiendo.

# maragold: Me alegra saber de ti después de tanto tiempo y espero que esos asuntos tuyos se hayan arreglado de la mejor forma para tus intereses.

Mira, recordarás que en cierta ocasión debatimos este tema en privado y NO fue complicado llegar a un "punto de encuentro", a pesar de las discrepancias iniciales. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Simple: si hubiera habido intención de dialogar por parte de los HdP de aquí y de allá, NO nos encontraríamos en esta situación y que es la PEOR que se podía haber dado, aunque evidentemente todo es susceptible de empeorar.

Yo no sé lo que pasará a partir del próximo lunes... pero pienso que todo va a seguir como hasta ahora. Sin embargo, la fractura socio-política ya está hecha y me temo que va a ser muy difícil retornar al punto de partida. Y lo que NO consiguieron los "independentistas", lo van a conseguir otros "nacionalistas" y es que si un día hay un Referéndum legitimo en Cataluña el SÍ puede ser aplastante, algo que era más que cuestionable hasta hace pocos días.

¿Que los Catalanes lo vamos a pasar mal? Bueno, eso está por ver... Al principio, es posible, pero más tarde ya veremos... Tampoco te pienses que vienen tiempos mejores para el resto del país y cuando se disipe la "niebla" se verá todo más claro. Entonces, el problema será el que ES y que casi todos ignoran: la ECONOMÍA...

En fin, visto el panorama, hoy le comentaba a mi mujer que igual hacemos un pensamiento para cuando me jubile y es enviar a freír espárragos a Cataluña y a España...

Y, maragolg, recibe un fuerte abrazo.

Por mi parte, creo que ya he dicho lo que pensaba sobre este tema y, además, es conocido que NO me gusta, así que lo voy a dejar de lado en este hilo y volveré con mis habituales comentarios y aportaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Sep 2017)

22 charts and 52 questions that will make you Buy Gold :: The Market Oracle ::

Echad un ojo a esto, vale la pena. Reafirma el por qué de nuestras inversiones.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> 22 charts and 52 questions that will make you Buy Gold :: The Market Oracle ::
> 
> Echad un ojo a esto, vale la pena. Reafirma el por qué de nuestras inversiones.









*El mercado es suyo y se lo follan cuando quieren*


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2017)

Hola, de nuevo: Me acaba de llegar algo interesante y que os enlazo... Si en el Imperio manda semejante "pavo", qué no va a suceder en las "provincias" como es la nuestra.

- Does John Kelly hate his life? Donald Trump critics spotlight chief of staff's apparent despair (commentary) | OregonLive.com

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> *El mercado es suyo y se lo follan cuando quieren*



Sólo les falta comunicar a primera hora el valor de cierre diario del Nikkei.

Y los USA van directos a ese tipo de políticas en la próxima crisis.


----------



## timi (29 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, visto el panorama, hoy le comentaba a mi mujer que igual hacemos un pensamiento para cuando me jubile y es enviar a freír espárragos a Cataluña y a España...
> 
> .



saludos , esta misma conversación tengo con mi mujer últimamente , y 2 cosas tengo claras 
- no esperare a tener una paga para jubilarme , será cuanto antes mejor , pero no será a los 67
- si podemos , nos largamos ,,, la cuestión es DONDE ?

llevo un tiempo sin votar , pero este domingo toca votar.

buen fin de semana a todos y a disfrutar


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2017)

Hola, timi: Un país que no está muy lejos y que está muy bien para vivir es Portugal. Si no lo conoces es darse una vuelta por allí cuando puedas. Y yo SÍ que me voy a esperar a jubilarme, pero NO a los 67, sino en muy pocos "telediarios"...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Por si sirve para reflexión.
> 
> Ayer comí con el grupo con el que sembramos patatas juntos. En el grupo hay tres catalanes, una pareja alemana afincada en Cataluña desde hace muchos años, un andaluz de Baeza que en el día a día se expresa en catalán, botánico para más señas, un granaíno y su compañera murciana, también afincados en Cataluña desde hace años que se expresan en catalán, un vasco y su compañera polaca (polaca de Polonia) y el abajo firmante.
> 
> ...



Siento discrepar, pero no votará ...

Meterá un papel impreso que se traerá de la impresora de su vecino el del quinto y lo introducirá en una caja de cartón..

Eso...eso no es votar. Y si decimos que es votar...mala cosa...

Vivimos un tiempo en el que TODO ha sido pervertido, hasta el lenguaje. Que incluso se ha invertido.

Hoy el ser respetuoso con la ley es ser un FASCISTA. Porque lo que mola es "lo que la gente quiere" ...que dijo el amigo de los catalanes separatistas, Otegui alias "el gordo". Y como dirían los marxistas: EL PUEBLO SOMOS NOSOTROS.

Es muy triste...pero muy muy triste ver lo que está ocurriendo. Y mira que se llevaba tiempo avisando. Incluso ellos mismos...VENGO SIGUIENDO EL DISCURSO DE LAS CUP HACE TIEMPO YA...y ya anunciaban que su "vía predilecta" era la "via kosovar"...poco mas que decir...

Si viste a Nart contra Tardá (razón vs emoción visceral)...te daría cuenta de que el problema es el SENTIMIENTO DE ODIO que se ha implantado en la mente de una gran parte de la sociedad catalana...y construir una identidad nacional, "la construcció nacional" como lo han llamado los independentistas (con esta evidencia debería bastar) en base al ODIO y a la SEPARACIÓN de lo que ha venido siendo su patria desde la HISPANIA romana...mal asunto...

Las cosas construidas por el odio...por el odio se derrumban...

Siento discrepar, la representación que se va a llevar a cabo el domingo, y que va a acabar muy muy mal, no descarto algún muerto, es un paso mas en la destrucción, en la descomposición de la soberanía.

Y por su propia finalidad, eso no puede ser una votación democrática.

Desde el respeto. Pido disculpas por si molesta el haber hablado de este tema.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2017 at 11:46 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Celebro leerte en este recodo de la cloaca.
> 
> ¿sufrir los catalanes?. Van a salir mejor de lo que entraron. Siente pena del que lo vaya a pagar.



El viejo Profesor Centeno discrepa...

Solo la parte aliquota de la deuda... QUE RECLAMARÁN LOS PROPIOS ACREEDORES al nuevo estado catalán...es una losa tremenda.

Mucho mas para el PIB Catalán...que sufriría mucho...muchísimo.

Y además...a buscarse nuevos mercados, y con toda probabilidad en el segundo y tercer mundo.

Alemania tiene Baviera, y casi todos tienen un esqueleto en el ropero...deben dar ejemplo.

Lee el artículo de hace unos días...si no lo has leído ya...creo es el de DISPARATE ECONOMICO del lunes 18 de septiembre...

Ojo¡¡¡ No son amenazas...son datos...

Desde luego, en una ruptura a cara de perro...la cama no la va a poner "la puta España"...que diría el Pep Rubianes.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> Siento discrepar, pero no votará ...
> 
> Meterá un papel impreso que se traerá de la impresora de su vecino el del quinto y lo introducirá en una caja de cartón..
> 
> ...



No van a salir a ningún sitio, ganarán un status superior en el arte de parasitar al estado central.

Es un reparto del pastel menguante en famiglias crecientes. Las costuras aprietan y hay que alcanza un nuevo reequilibrio.


----------



## Leunam (29 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Un país que no está muy lejos y que está muy bien para vivir es Portugal. Si no lo conoces es darse una vuelta por allí cuando puedas. Y yo SÍ que me voy a esperar a jubilarme, pero NO a los 67, sino en muy pocos "telediarios"...
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas.

Si es posible, ¿puede ampliar ese comentario? ¿está Portugal mejor preparado para lo que viene? No lo hubiera pensado.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Si es posible, ¿puede ampliar ese comentario? ¿está Portugal mejor preparado para lo que viene? No lo hubiera pensado.
> 
> Saludos



Si andamos acertados en nuestras "percepciones" y, obviamente, ya NO me estoy refiriendo a lo que está sucediendo a nivel nacional en el terreno político, pues Portugal tampoco se librará... Eso está claro. Ahora bien, si todo sigue como hasta ahora y se van realizando más y más ajustes, no deja de ser una opción mucho más TRANQUILA para vivir.

De todas formas, una cosa es ir de vacaciones y/o a realizar unos determinados estudios y otra muy distinta es vivir con la consiguiente adaptación. Por tanto, antes hay hay que tirarse una pequeña temporada por allí y ver si nos convence.

Retomando tu pregunta, insisto en que apenas quedarán sitios "ideales" en el mundo si se llega a un punto de "inflexión" que es cuando la Historia suele cambiar de rumbo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2017)

Interesante artículo por conciso y por ofrecer datos sin florituras sobre la situación económica en España.

Una vez más el Gobierno miente, miente sobre esto y ¡sobre tantas otras cosas!

Empleo y paro no son los que dice el gobierno del PP | ATTAC España


_Edito_ porque releyendo el artículo también me ha venido a la cabeza que a pesar de que los datos son los que son, este proceso de precarización en el que estamos inmersos, no incide en un cambio radical, ni siquiera parcial de las actitudes políticas de los ciudadanos (me refiero a los precarizados). Hay una aceptación (por lo general) del estado de las cosas que clama al cielo. La explicación, en parte, se debe a que previo al proceso de precarización, hubo otro que predispuso a las masas a aceptar que la "crisis" era algo general y por lo tanto independiente de la voluntad del gobierno de turno. Pero, anterior a este proceso de "predisposición de las masas" hay otro sin el cual nada de lo que estamos viviendo o, por lo menos, de esta manera, hubiese tenido lugar: la dejación total por parte de los ciudadanos de su condición de ciudadanos, en román paladino, de su espíritu de crítica y de razonamiento ¿Por qué? En parte porque todo el mundo se creyó lo de la "democracia" encauzada en un sistema mediatizado de partidos políticos y constituciones varias, cuando, en realidad, "democracia" significa que cuando menos, una parte significativa de la ciudadanía ejerza una labor fiscalizadora de si lo que se vive es o no es (o lo es a medias, o pierde fuelle) democracia.

Ya sé que algunos opinaréis que nada nuevo bajo el sol, que estaba cantado (yo opino lo mismo) pero es que el sistema democrático es entre los sistemas políticos aplicados hasta la fecha el que más se aleja del sistema en el que alguien te dice "usted hace eso porque lo digo yo y porque así me conviene a mi".

Mi opinión, en el fondo, es que la causa de esta desvirtualización reside en los genes del propio ser humano. Al cabo de 61 años de vida he llegado a la conclusión de que hay gente intrínsecamente mala. Me ha costado, lo digo tal cual. Por supuesto, que lo sea no significa que no pueda dejar de serlo pero, el hecho es el hecho y las consecuencias en el día al día, consecuencias.

Cuando una democracia se ve desprovista de unos ciudadanos que se implican en fiscalizarla, cuando una democracia sólo se sustenta en un compendio de leyes inamovibles como si estuvieran escritas en rocas de 40 toneladas cada una, ya no hablamos de una democracia, hablamos de una oligarquía y, en el siglo XXI, oligarquía significa detener (en ambos sentidos) los medios de información.

Que el último que salga, apague la luz.


----------



## maragold (29 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Celebro leerte en este recodo de la cloaca.
> 
> ¿sufrir los catalanes?. Van a salir mejor de lo que entraron. Siente pena del que lo vaya a pagar.



Este siempre ha sido mi hilo favorito, y en algunas temporadas he participado modestamente.
Cómo van las cosas por los hilos ladrilleros???




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola. Buenas Noches:
> 
> # veismuler: Te respeto la opinión, pero desde luego esa NO es la impresión que yo me llevé en Algeciras. Igual con los años las cosas han cambiado, aunque tengo mis dudas...
> 
> ...



Cuando hablamos en su día del tema, los ánimos no estaban así. De hecho, jamás me imaginé que íbamos a llegar a este punto.

He visto odio. Odio. Y el odio no trae nada bueno.

Por cierto, ni que decir tiene que si esto va a mayores, el oro físico puede ser un refugio vital para muchas familias.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2017)

Economía: Nuevos temores sobre subidas en el precio del petróleo. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Totalmente de acuerdo.

La inflación se llevará al oro para arriba.

¿la pregunta es hasta cuando podrán seguir falsificando los datos de inflación?. Las estadísticas de oferta - demanda de oil ya no aguantan más de 2 meses de tanto tippex, y sale a la luz la realidad.


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Si es posible, ¿puede ampliar ese comentario? ¿está Portugal mejor preparado para lo que viene? No lo hubiera pensado.
> 
> Saludos




Conozco bien Portugal. Mi primer viaje fue de chaval en 1970 con mis padres, y ya siendo menos chaval en 1975, tenía 19 años, acababan de repartirse los claveles. Posteriormente he ido siete veces, períodos de más o menos un mes.

En primer lugar, creo que Fernando se refiere a Portugal como opción siempre y cuando uno se encuentre en una situación financiera medianamente holgada.

Luego, como siempre, hay que decidir si vivir en ciudad o en el campo.

Lo que sí es cierto es que las ciudades en Portugal no son como las ciudades en España o en Francia. Incluso Lisboa (sin contar con el área metropolitana) tiene medio millón pasados de habitantes, con el área metropolitana, dos millones, casi tres. Por comparar, Madrid tiene tres millones, y seis y medio, área metropolitana incluida.

Es decir que las ciudades son bastante más pequeñas y ya se sabe, o se empieza a saber, "small is beautiful and more manageable".

Más humano vaya.

El campo es muy rural (ideológicamente hablando). Mucho más que Quintanilla de Abajo. Lo cual tiene sus ventajas y desventajas.

En cualquier caso, en Portugal, todavía queda un regusto de humanidad por proximidad y porque de Portugal no habla nadie. No leo prensa brasileña pero me imagino que tampoco.

Los de la Pérfida Albión colonizaron y siguen colonizando el sur del país, el Algarve pero bueno, cuatro campos de golf, unos cuantos pub y poco menos (no es lo que ocurre en nuestro país en el que en algunas zonas como no pidas la cerveza en inglés te sirven cazalla y si son amables te prestan un diccionario inglés-español-inglés todo ello en un pueblo de cinco mil habitantes). El resto del país está (me refiero a zonas rurales) más o menos libre de anglosajones.

El portugués (así, en general, de la misma manera que el español, en general, es visceral entre los viscerales) es un pueblo sino tristón, sí con una especie de resignación que probablemente le venga de seguir estando muy ligado a la tierra y la tierra, ya se sabe, tiene entidad propia por mucho Monsanto que se interponga y, también porque de frente, mirando hacia el oeste, su mayor vista hacia el exterior no tiene sino mar y, mirando hacia el este indiferencia por no decir ninguneo. Si España fue un país de emigrantes (y ahora lo vuelve a ser), Portugal, proporcionalmente lo fue muchísimo más. No había ciudad francesa que no tuviese una colonia portuguesa cuando no un barrio portugués.

Es decir que los portugueses son una gente que ha visto mucho y calla en lo que no es esencial (que es cuando hay que callarse).

A mi me parece que es un buen destino porque uno puede pasar desapercibido a un coste económico muy razonable.

Obviamente, que no cunda la voz porque dejaría de serlo.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Sep 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Cuando una democracia se ve desprovista de unos ciudadanos que se implican en fiscalizarla, cuando una democracia sólo se sustenta en un compendio de leyes inamovibles como si estuvieran escritas en rocas de 40 toneladas cada una, ya no hablamos de una democracia, hablamos de una oligarquía y, en el siglo XXI, oligarquía significa detener (en ambos sentidos) los medios de información.
> 
> Que el último que salga, apague la luz.



Entiendo lo que quieres decir.

Pero el pegarle una patada al tablero desde Cataluña no hara mas que empeorar las cosas...y las castas ya sabemos que por definicion no van a perder.

Perdera el ciudadano...que lo pagara en hambre...y quien sabe si en sangre tambien...

En las guerras es la sangre del pueblo la que corre...no la de sus dirigentes.

Los pobres ciudadanos catalanes no estan menos engañados que el resto de españoles...y estan cambiando una dictadura...por otra peor.

El resultado del negocio de colapsar un pais lo veo cada verano cuando voy a Serbia, Croacia, Montenegro o Bosnia.

Pensiones de 200 o 300 euros...sueldos medios de 500.

Pobreza...desarraigo...desapego a los problemas del pais..el ver que nada funciona es frustrante...y cansa...y resigna...

España esta mal...fatal...pero extirparle Cataluña, ni salvara España...ni salvara Cataluña...mas bien acelerara la claudicacion final...y jodera muchas vidas.


----------



## kikepm (29 Sep 2017)

B R A X T O N (no me deja escribir tu nick el foro), solo el hecho de que la casta esté unida en bloque contra lo que significa el referéndum nos debería dar, a todos, una pista importante acerca de quien va a salir beneficiado y quien perjudicado.

Si la casta, parasitaria, oligárquica, totalitaria en sus formas, que controla los media, que lleva no décadas sino siglos chupando la sangre del trabajador, está en contra de este proceso, de una forma monolítica y RADICAL, ello solo puede significar ALGO BUENO PARA TODOS NOSOTROS.


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2017)

A mi vez, entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir y, de alguna manera, lo comparto.

El ciudadano es la carnaza y la víctima.

Siempre lo fue.

Lo fue porque dejo de actuar como tal.

Pero en esta ocasión (si bien el ciudadano catalán independentista es también carnaza), la cosa puede tener un bien colateral. Por supuesto, poca cosa, cuando uno entiende que los que cortan el bacalao no tienen nacionalidad, ni patria, ni domicilio fiscal que contribuya, y las Constituciones y las Declaraciones Universales de Derechos y todas esas chuminadas se las leen, cuando se las leen, como si leyeran el Marca o Vanity Fair, o ahora que ha fallecido Hugh Hefner, Playboy. Sin embargo, en nuestro país, España, es necesario hacer una relectura de lo que nos han metido con embudo bajo amenaza de golpe militar (la transición democrática - por cierto término acuñado expresamente para la ocasión porque ¿qué narices quiere decir "Transición Democrática" ¿Quiere decir que todos se han vuelto demócratas tras un largo viaje montados en una mula, la de la democracia? ¿O quiere decir que de democrático poco y de transición - chaqueterismo- mucho? ), una relectura aunque sólo fuese por tener la conciencia tranquila.

Pero creo que incluso ese desideratum quedará enterrado en las cunetas de la Historia .... de España.

Falta por saber quién cava, en esta ocasión, las cunetas.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir.
> 
> Pero el pegarle una patada al tablero desde Cataluña no hara mas que empeorar las cosas...y las castas ya sabemos que por definicion no van a perder.
> 
> ...



Una crisis severa más y la mitad de la población española trabajará por 500€ (ahora lo hace por 900€).

Hay que proteger menos a la gente, que de una puta vez sufran / disfruten las consecuencias de sus acciones. Si hay 2 millones de catalanes que quieren ir por libre, se les pone una puta frontera y que disfruten de su Call of Duty particular. Pero sin ningún tipo de empatía.

[youtube]W6A0UM3MAWU[/youtube]

Hacer lo contrario será llevar miseria a otros que nada tienen que ver ni con ese territorio ni con esa condición.


----------



## racional (29 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Economía: Nuevos temores sobre subidas en el precio del petróleo. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana



Eso quisiera la OPEP, pero no, el mercado del petróleo no hara más que ir a menos cada año que pase.


----------



## paco908 (29 Sep 2017)

De nuevo y no me canso: Muchas gracias a todos por hacer de este un hilo ejemplar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# maragold: Yo tampoco creía que llegaríamos a esta situación cuando comentábamos la "jugada" y ya ves la DEJACIÓN que ha habido para llegar a ella. Todo por NO negociar a su debido tiempo y buscar soluciones. Y no hablo sólo de Cataluña y España o de España y Cataluña, sino que hay que replantearse la Constitución y también si no sería conveniente ir a un Estado Federal. Lo digo por buscar "soluciones" consensuadas entre todos los españoles.

¿Odio? SÍ que lo hay, pero por "radicales" de un lado y del otro. Tampoco ha ayudado el envío de "Cruzados" por parte del Gobierno Central y de ahí que exista un malestar MUY GENERALIZADO por estos lares.

Si te digo la verdad estoy empezando a enviar a tomar por culo a todos aquellos radicales, sean del signo que sean, que me "calientan" la cabeza. Y, efectivamente, eso me va a costar amistades de muchos años, pero cuando NO hay respeto, yo soy quién elige a los amigos que realmente merecen la pena.

Y, maragold, Odio, lo que se dice Odio lo he comprobado más desde el resto de España a Cataluña que al revés. Ahora es cuando se está "nivelando" el Odio. En cualquier caso, esa actitud sólo me provoca ASCO.

# frisch: SÍ, para vivir en Portugal también hace falta "pasta", pero es más barato y tranquilo que este país. De todas formas, tampoco hay muchos lugares en el mundo donde se pueda vivir con poco dinero, a no ser que nos limitemos a unos determinados estándares de vida y que, la verdad, tampoco me "fascinan" a estas alturas de mi vida.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Está claro. Ni España ni Cataluña van a ganar NADA con esta situación y se les ha ido de la mano porque en este país NO gobierna NADIE y está a expensas de lo que le "digan"... evidentemente, desde FUERA.

Yo me pregunto quién o quiénes deben estar detrás de este "Sarao" y que es claramente DESESTABILIZADOR...

# bertok: La MIERDA cuando se convierte en un "chapapote" acaba alcanzando a TODO lo que pilla a su alrededor... incluso a aquellos que piensan que están bien "guarecidos".

Y más tarde me volveré a pasar por aquí, pero para colocar algún enlace interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2017)

Bueno, creo que dejación por parte de unos y otros la ha habido. Sin embargo por parte de unos bastante más que por parte de otros y ello por estulticia. No tratemos de encontrar una equidistancia, en cuanto a responsabilidades, entre dos sujetos bien dispares. 

Un país, España, que depende en un 20% de su PIB de una de sus regiones que tiene una representación demográfica de apenas 15% de la población total, y para más INRI, otra región con una representación demográfica de apenas 4% de la población total y que representa el 5% del PIB, es decir que el 25% del PIB está en territorios con una población que no entienden (admítámolos, mayoritariamente) lo de "A por ellos" o el concepto, más suave, pero más profundo, de "sólo hay una nación y esa es la española", pues es lógico que, llegado el momento, las cosas crujan. Es cuestión de salud pública.

Yo, la pregunta que me haría como español es: ¿cómo es posible que los sucesivos gobiernos que me han gobernado desde la sacrosanta transición democrática, han dejado en la miseria o cuasimiseria, al (descontado a Madrit) 60% de España, cuando han tenido todos los fondos estructurales habidos y por haber?

Alguien se ha quedado con la pasta y se le llenaba, al mismo tempo, la boca con lo de que era español, pero,en realidad, no lo era.

Era un "Ladrón sin Fronteras".


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Sep 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # maragold: Yo tampoco creía que llegaríamos a esta situación cuando comentábamos la "jugada" y ya ves la DEJACIÓN que ha habido para llegar a ella. Todo por NO negociar a su debido tiempo y buscar soluciones. Y no hablo sólo de Cataluña y España o de España y Cataluña, sino que hay que replantearse la Constitución y también si no sería conveniente ir a un Estado Federal. Lo digo por buscar "soluciones" consensuadas entre todos los españoles.
> 
> ...



El culpable fue Suárez y su café para todos, que le costó el puesto y lo extraño es que no le costara la vida.

18 gobiernos, 18 clases políticas, con sus redes clientelares, sus familiares, sus empresas públicas deficitarias que no son más que cementerios de elefantes, sus centros de interpretación, sus osigés llenas de vividores... Y lo peor de todo, con sus parlamentos cagando leyes absurdas constantemente. Todos con sueldos opíparos. En un país de 47 millones de habitantes. Eso no lo hay en ningún lugar del mundo. Es una anomalía única y una locura.

Paso mis días tratando con el público en un centro del Estado donde se forman colas inmensas en las que están representadas todas las clases sociales y todas las edades. A veces me quedo absorto viéndolos y  De todos estos no trabaja en un trabajo de verdad ni el diez por ciento, y creo que exagero.

Demasiado ha durado.


----------



## Leunam (30 Sep 2017)

Una pequeña anécdota que os quiero contar en agradecimiento a lo aprendido y descubierto por aquí (apertura de ojos) que en mis limitadas habilidades intento transmitir a mis allegados. 

Mi costilla me acaba de decir que no estaría mal hacer compra grande (hace unos años que tenemos despensa mad-maxera) por si mañana hay guerra.

El resto de la familia sigue centrada en la cotidianidad, benditos todos. 

No es el detalle concreto (que también) sino la tendencia en su "conciencia ciudadana" .

Saludos y gracias


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2017)

Leunam dijo:


> Una pequeña anécdota que os quiero contar en agradecimiento a lo aprendido y descubierto por aquí (apertura de ojos) que en mis limitadas habilidades intento transmitir a mis allegados.
> 
> Mi costilla me acaba de decir que no estaría mal hacer compra grande (hace unos años que tenemos despensa mad-maxera) por si mañana hay guerra.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, tiene un tesoro.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 11:46 ----------

Viene inflación y dura.

Crude oil: Want to bet on $100 crude oil in 2018? Some investors already have - The Economic Times


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Sep 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El culpable fue Suárez y su café para todos, que le costó el puesto y lo extraño es que no le costara la vida.
> 
> *18 gobiernos, 18 clases políticas, con sus redes clientelares, sus familiares, sus empresas públicas deficitarias que no son más que cementerios de elefantes,* sus centros de interpretación, sus osigés llenas de vividores... Y lo peor de todo, con sus parlamentos cagando leyes absurdas constantemente. Todos con sueldos opíparos. En un país de 47 millones de habitantes. Eso no lo hay en ningún lugar del mundo. Es una anomalía única y una locura.
> 
> ...



En Bosnia mas del 60% del presupuesto se va en el aparato del estado...la casta

Tito les hizo mas felices y les salia mucho mucho mas barato...

Hace un par de años quemaron el parlamento...la gente a veces carece de lo mas basico..

A eso vamos.

Laas castas siempre ganan.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> En Bosnia mas del 60% del presupuesto se va en el aparato del estado...la casta
> 
> Tito les hizo mas felices y les salia mucho mucho mas barato...
> 
> ...



En el tipo de distribución social hacia el que vamos, el capital manda.

Tanto tienes o tanto debes ..... tanto eres.

Los últimos 60-80 años constituyen una anomalía más propia de la necesidad de la oligarquía de ganarse el favor del pueblo para derrumbar el comunismo que otra cosa.

Volvemos a la situación más habitual.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os enlazo un interesante artículo y que "dibuja" un escenario de confrontación evidente entre China y los EE.UU. El "vehículo" que parece que va a emplear China, sino va de "farol", es el Oro...

Por un lado, podría parecer una buena noticia, y en parte lo es, pero también debemos contar con que China puede intervenir en los mercados del "papel" presionando a la baja el precio del Oro y que es algo que algunos sospechamos que lleva tiempo haciendo. Qué mejor prueba de que ese tipo de noticias deberían haber impulsado el precio y, sin embargo, seguimos en "tierra de nadie"... Eso SÍ, la pauta estacional en el Oro se cumplió y se vieron los mejores precios del año en el metal dorado.

Sin duda, lo mejor está por llegar... Tiempo al tiempo.

Another Potential Game Changer for Gold Supply: Chinese Oil Imports Convertible to Gold - GoldSilver.com

Saludos.


----------



## juli (1 Oct 2017)

Bueno, no va del precio del Oro...pero CASI.

Domingo 1 de Octubre de 2017, 10 hs. , en Euskadi, Uropa Occidental, "Mundo Libre" - según dice el cartel -.

- *1 Cortado*...1,30 - 216 pelas -

- *1 Pantxineta*** PEQUEÑA...2,85 - 474 pelas :: , comprada en pastelería contigua al bar corriente y moliente de barrio currela a más no poder,donde he desayunado, es decir, supuestamente, sin el sobreprecio siquiera de mesa de bar cutre , donde seguramente sería - de haberlo, que no es el caso - entre 0,50 y un euro más*** -

- *Paquete de Chesterfield *: 4,80 - 800 pelas -

*TOTAL* , en garito DE BARRIO : 8,95 NEUROS / *1.490* pelas /.


* Sólo apuntar que estoy en las antípodas de ser un tío rata. Antípodas.

** Bollo , corriente, típico de la zona.

*** Con bollo del local, serían entre *1.575 y MIL SEISCIENTAS CINCUENTA Y OCHO PELAS.*..Café , bollo y tabaco.:ouch: /...o lo que es lo mismo : *50.000 pelas al mes* permitirse tal nimiedad diaria, que , cambiando el bollo Marikontxi por el sol y sombra de rigor de un marinero de Terranova, la pagaba mi viejo hace 20 años con puta calderilla hezpañola - de hecho, lo difícil sería que sólo pagase lo suyo en cualquier ronda de bar -/.

**** En cualquier caso, y para metaleros...Aaaaaampliamente por encima de UNA ONZA DE GOLD. :8: :: :::: ...Café, bollo y cigarrillos. Pero el capricho excéntrico y caro es pillarse un Krugerrand...y la inflación, ni está ni se le espera. Y que viva el new economic power y la austeridad de la gente sencilla. 

Menuda erosión & drenaje derechito en vena.

*edito* : Ni onza de gold, ni lingote de kilo  , como es evidente, pues hay sueldos que enteros que ni para una onza dan, sino una MONEDA de GOLD...en la mente, tenía un soberano, para más señas. Una moneda para CUALQUIERA...que se permita lo comentado...que son legión.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os enlazo un interesante artículo y que "dibuja" un escenario de confrontación evidente entre China y los EE.UU. El "vehículo" que parece que va a emplear China, sino va de "farol", es el Oro...
> 
> Por un lado, podría parecer una buena noticia, y en parte lo es, pero también debemos contar con que China puede intervenir en los mercados del "papel" presionando a la baja el precio del Oro y que es algo que algunos sospechamos que lleva tiempo haciendo. Qué mejor prueba de que ese tipo de noticias deberían haber impulsado el precio y, sin embargo, seguimos en "tierra de nadie"... Eso SÍ, la pauta estacional en el Oro se cumplió y se vieron los mejores precios del año en el metal dorado.
> 
> ...



China es igual de culpable que los estados unidos . Uno sin otro no podrían existir, uno compra su deuda y el otro le compra sus mercancías.

La madre del cordero es el porqué los estados unidos impulsan el coche eléctrico cuando claramente atenta contra el petrodólar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> China es igual de culpable que los estados unidos . Uno sin otro no podrían existir, uno compra su deuda y el otro le compra sus mercancías.
> 
> La madre del cordero es el porqué los estados unidos impulsan el coche eléctrico cuando claramente atenta contra el petrodólar



Por que es como los antigüos agrocombustibles, el coche eléctrico de manera subsidiaria requiere de muchisimo petróleo, no directamente pero sí en sistemas auxiliares.

¿Sabe cual es el futuro del coche eléctrico? pues el coche eléctrico con un motorcito de explosión para recargar las baterías, con las baterías subdimensionadas.

Y para el que pueda pagarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# juli: Imagino que fumar es una opción, ¿No? Y un paquete diario como el que nos comenta da la cantidad de 1752 Euros al cabo de un año... Una cantidad más que suficiente para hacerse con algo más de una Onza de Oro.

En cualquier caso, es cierto que NO todo el mundo tiene la posibilidad de adquirir Oro y bastante tiene con intentar llegar a fin de mes... Y es que los precios son los que son y donde se percibe que la Inflación SÍ que existe y es elevada para el ciudadano común, perooooo claro los Gobiernos persisten en seguir MINTIENDO y facilitando datos FALSOS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2017)

De Noam Chomsky:

"De hecho, tienen una idea de lo que debería ser la democracia; un sistema en el que la clase especializada está entrenada para trabajar al servicio de los amos, de los dueños de la sociedad, mientras que al resto de la población se les priva de toda forma de organización para evitar así los problemas que pudiera causar."

Saludos.


----------



## juli (1 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # juli: Imagino que fumar es una opción, ¿No? Y un paquete diario como el que nos comenta da la cantidad de 1752 Euros al cabo de un año... Una cantidad más que suficiente para hacerse con algo más de una Onza de Oro.
> 
> ...



Las 3 son una opción. Y hasta diría que el tabaco, para quien haya abrazado esa válvula de escape, la menor de las 3...pero ese es otro tema. Aunque el hecho de que opciones tan pírricas adquieran ya algún calado denota la bazofia de vida que se asigna al vulgo. Y ese sí que ya no sería tema menor.

Las cifras respecto a finales de los 90 , hace dos días, y en principio, sin transiciones políticas rimbombantes ni vuelcos categóricos a los que se asocian oscilaciones económicas de esa enjundia - falsedad rotunda en que consiguieron colarnos la ponzoñosa europíldora - son absolutamente escandalosas. 

El euro ha sido un atentado económico contra decenas de millones de europeos de segunda de cuya alevosía y dolo no cabe hoy la menor duda. Es literalmente imposible que este tipo de consecuencias - ypeores, en los más serios ámbitos de nuestra vida como la sanidad, el trabajo, etc - pasasen desapercibidas a quienes , debidamente asesorados , sugirieron, maquillaron y promovieron una estafa de semejante calibre...im-p-os-ible.

Tan simple y tan terrorífico como éso. Y ahí andamos con ellos aún a vueltas "fraternales" , como auténticos subnormales y/o cornudos complacientes, poniendo el grito en el cielo porque Rajoy quite o ponga 4 urnitas , se pite al Preparáo en un campo de fútbol...y bobadas parecidas.

El caso es que se cargan demasiado las tintas en la corrupción del establishment, pero ya no es que resulte absurdo adherirse a una opción política ...es que hasta integrarse con un mínimo de fe y empatía en cualquier corriente de opinión pública colectiva es patético y desolador...y otorgar demasiada entidad al funcionamiento ético e intelectual de una masa ociosa y vergonzante como pocas antes. Que es lo peor.

Así que , en el fondo, todos estos quejíos morales no pasan de un ejercicio de onanismo melancólico mirando por el retrovisor a un siglo XX cuyo cebo fue el espejismo de que la masa era dueña de su destino. Cuanto más sensato seas, más cuenta te harás de lo imposible de que los mindundis damnificados provoquen la reacción debida a ninguno de los chanchullos en que se les atrapa. Cosa que para quien se identifique con esas "ausencias" , de mortificante tiene lo suyo...con lo que tal vez lo que te esté diciendo precisamente es que...mejor, ni meneállo.

En fin. Hedonismo , cada culo a su pared y cada onza a su buchaca... que son 2 días. 

Buen domingo.



Spoiler



[youtube]nru8m_Xyanc[/youtube]


----------



## frisch (1 Oct 2017)

A los señoritos del cortijo
se les han subido a las napias
los jornaleros.

Los señoritos del cortijo
como siempre, han enviado a sus lacayos encasquetados
para que dejen de tocarles las narices.

Y, aquí, en Sant Carles de la Ràpita
los cuarenta heridos,
si bien heridos,
han ganado la batalla.

¡Españoles, Franco no ha muerto!

Pero Españoles, de buena fe, esa España ha entrado hoy en coma.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (2 Oct 2017)

El cortijo aquí son los señoritos de la Generalitat que han organizado esta pantomima en conveniencia propia. Cuando sus mossos de cuadra repartían hostias y dejaban muertos nadie ponía el grito en el cielo.


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

El día de hoy será recordado por los libros de historia como el mayor error estratégico de la política del PP y el bloque nacionalista español.

En Cataluña es un clamor que la represión solo ha servido para dar mayor fuerza a las reivindicaciones soberanistas.

Mientras cerca de 30 millones de borregos, digo españoles, siguen viendo la televisión y loando a su lider. En esto, congruentemente con la tesis de que solo son fachuzos disfrazados de socialistas, marxistas, liberales o conservadores de pro, están todos unidos admirablemente.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

Doblemente gracias kikepm porque siempre doy gracias a los que opinan (dentro de unos mínimos argumentales e independientemente de si son mis argumentos o no, obviamente, es la base de la tertulia).

En cualquier caso, dos veces gracias a tu comentario.

Lo que hoy ha ocurrido en Cataluña pasará a la Historia de España como un retorno al pasado de una historia interminable de la que muchos quisiéramos pasar, olvidar, dar vuelta a la página y, desgraciadamente, los del Cortijo, no.

Por supuesto que, Ignusuario Norar, los jornaleros están a su vez manipulados por otro cortijo pero hoy, el día de hoy, no se trata de eso. Hoy se trata de que cada uno es libre de servir al cortijo que quiera y que los del cortijo Reinante, han vuelto a enviar, como hace cuarenta años, a sus lacayos encasquetados a repartir hostias.

Y lo llaman democracia.

Antes, por lo menos, tenían la decencia de llamarlo "Una, Grande y Libre".


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Doblemente gracias kikepm porque siempre doy gracias a los que opinan (dentro de unos mínimos argumentales e independientemente de si son mis argumentos o no, obviamente, es la base de la tertulia).
> 
> En cualquier caso, dos veces gracias a tu comentario.
> 
> ...




Sin olvidar que España no es un estado democrático, por mucho que lo vistan de tal. 

ESTE ES EL PUNTO CLAVE. 

O se democratiza España, y en el proceso se desactivan los nacionalsimos catalán y vasco, o se las van a pirar, señores.

Cuanto facha que no entiende una mierda, y que copa puestos de poder. Ahora Madrid, por lo que conozco, es un clamor de ODIO E INSENSATEZ hacia lo catalán. 

La mitad de los españoles está a favor de enviar tanques y matar gente, así es el grado de manipulación mental a que la masa está sometida.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Sin olvidar que España no es un estado democrático, por mucho que lo vistan de tal.
> 
> ESTE ES EL PUNTO CLAVE.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, basada en 61 años de vida (proactiva que se diría ahora, es decir, no de marmota) tienes más razón que un santo.

El primer problema de España es que nunca se democratizó.

Y en eso, estoy de acuerdo con Ignusuario Norar, el mini cortijio catalán participó, y bien que participó, en que España nunca se "democratizara" del todo para que continuara siendo un ... Cortijo. Resulta que ahora el mini cortijo quiere ser Cortijo, y dentro de las reglas del juego (artículo 155 mandado a paseo), está en todo su derecho.

[Para recalcitrantes: A Jesucristo se le crucificó "legalmente", vamos que era Constitucional]


¿Sobre qué se basa, fundamenta, apoya el mini cortijo en querer ser Cortijo a secas?

Sobre unos jornaleros que están hasta las napias de que se les ningunee por parte de Madrit (esa entelequia que vive del puente aéreo).

Obviamente, los jornaleros siempre serán pasto y carnaza de los Señoritos, sean de Cortijos o de mini-cortijos.

Pasa hasta en las mejores familias. Por ejemplo, en la alemana, la francesa y la luxemburguesa, la diferencia es que todos estos se "cargaron" el cortijo (entrecomillado, porque lo hicieron de aquella manera) hace un par de siglos y España antes de ayer.

Y lo que hoy ha ocurrido en una parte de España en la que ciudadanos no agresivos les han repartido hostias como si fueran anti-franquistas (por entendernos), pues vaya, como que no es de recibo.

Y menos cuando, encima lo llaman democracia, legalidad y constitucionalidad.

Creo, sinceramente, que ha llegado el tiempo de la reflexión (la transición no fue una reflexión fue un mal apaño, quien lo considere "reflexión" es que vive del "cuento). Por mi parte, sin partidismos (aunque me cuesta porque la cosa me parece sangrante). Espero que haya más personas que piensen así (ante el desaguisado) porque sino este país se va al garete y los primeros beneficiaros no serán los catalanes sino los teutones, y como ellos se deben a los del País sin Nombre, pues, en el mejor peor de los casos, seguiremos siendo la chacha española que iba a ganarse los cuartos a París.

Insisto, es tiempo de dejarse de chuminadas patrioteras, empezando por los de siempre.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 02:25 ----------

He visto los vídeos en youtube de la represión de la policía nacional española en Cataluña éste 1 de Octubre. No los he querido ver antes de escribir los comentarios que he escrito.

Ahora que los veo, estoy indignado.

Violència extrema en l


----------



## conde84 (2 Oct 2017)

De los pocos hilos en que se guardaban las formas y ya ni eso, que si fachas,españoles borregos, etc...

Como era de esperar con estos temas, cuando esto vuelva a su cauce volveré.

Buenas noches.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> De los pocos hilos en que se guardaban las formas y ya ni eso, que si fachas,españoles borregos, etc...
> 
> Como era de esperar con estos temas, cuando esto vuelva a su cauce volveré.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Creo, con todos los respetos, que le has dado a otro botón del mando.

Aquí, nadie ha hablado de fachas, españoles y borregos.

Las formas se siguen guardando.


----------



## paco908 (2 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Creo, con todos los respetos, que le has dado a otro botón del mando.
> 
> Aquí, nadie ha hablado de fachas, españoles y borregos.
> 
> Las formas se siguen guardando.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Se agradecen todas las opiniones dentro del respeto.
Como alguien dijo: "A las pruebas me remito" y ahí estan y son muchas.
Otro: "Divide y vencerás" y bien divididos que estamos. Es increíble.

Pena, siento mucha pena. Desde luego el ser humano es cada vez menos humano. No hay empatía, sólo egoísmo. Así nos va y así nos irá.

Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, después de lo visto y vivido ayer, he puesto en "cuarentena" mi posición "unionista"... Es más, viendo el SALVAJISMO ejercido por unos ANIMALES, decidí ir contra mi "razón" e ir a votar y, por supuesto, un SÍ rotundo. Esa fue la actitud de buena parte de mi entorno y que era contrario al Referéndum, pero existe una ausencia notable de "inteligencia" en el Gobierno Central y ha provocado el efecto contrario que deseaba obtener.

Hacia mucho tiempo que NO veía una movilización popular tan MASIVA y mi felicitación a la ciudadanía catalana por haberse movilizado contra unas medidas absolutamente represivas.

En fin, imagino que este escrito será repudiado por muchos de nuestros habituales conforeros, pero estoy seguro de que esa opinión sesgada hubiera sido otra de ver en vivo lo que se vivió ayer en Cataluña y, además, tened presente que esta represión la vais a vivir en el futuro en otros "formatos"... De eso NO tengáis duda.

Lo bueno de todo esto es que las imágenes han llegado a buena parte del mundo y NO serán digeribles por su ciudadanía. Por supuesto, que los dirigentes de la UE darán su apoyo al Gobierno Central, pero desde luego lo van a presionar para que solucione el "problema" y de OTRA MANERA...

Lamento, conde84, tu decisión y que respeto. Si algún día lo consideras conveniente ya volverás y si no pues Buena Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (2 Oct 2017)

Buenas.

Sin entrar en el fondo político ni sentimental del tema, me asombra la actitud de "estoy en un videojuego, con vidas (y derechos) infinitos" . Por este foro dirían que darwin hará su trabajo, o que aynrandiano2 les perdone.

O hemos perdido el instinto de supervivencia o pensamos que tenemos bula papal.

Si me meto en un sarao que lleva meses (años, décadas) enervando vecinos, rompiendo amistades, con un acelerón final como pocas veces vemos, con avisos y espaldarazos de tribunales de renombre, con envío público (y bochornoso, piolín incluído), de batallones de efectivos del "orden" que obedecen a los que nos han metido en este lío, lo último que se me ocurre es quejarme si después de intentar bloquear la operativa que les han ordenado, mentarles a la madre, gritarles asesinos, arrojarles objetos, intentar sacarles el casco, etc, me llevo dos mamporros ejecutados con efectividad por parte del profesional del sector (sector hostelero, el del reparto de hostias).

Hemos visto cómo un benemérito convencía a un descerebrado para que sacara de allí al que parecía su hijo (niño pequeño) que llevaba en hombros en un tumulto de gente empujando a guardia civiles. Y lo llevaba a hombros como en el parque de atracciones. Y el benemérito puso cerebro, el supuesto padre no. 

Entiendo que ser anciano, mujer, tener gafas, o ser gordo no dan carta blanca ni pueden esgrimirse con tanta facilidad para bloquear lo que eufemísticamente llamamos ley y orden. (aunque no nos guste esa ley ni ese orden). 

Repito que sólo me refiero al instinto de supervivencia. 

Al abuelo de mi santa, con 101 añazos dentro de 3 meses, no le pasaría eso. Y si se mete, luego no lloriquearía por los golpes (que me parecen sorprendente y afortunadamente leves) recibidos.

Repito, sólo me refiero a la cuestión de supervivencia, de sensación de impunidad y derechos infinitos (incluyendo insultar y agredir a un señor armado, entrenado y con la ley de su parte) con la que las generaciones que no hemos vivido guerras ni verdaderas represiones sangrientas nos desenvolvemos actualmente.

Saludos y pido disculpas por adelantado si ofendo a alguien, no es mi intención sobre todo porque no he estado allí, y sé que he visto sólo lo que han querido que vea.

Simplemente me asombra la actual ausencia de percepción de que tu supervivencia te incumbe y atañe fundamentalmente a ti.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2017)

# Leunam: Date un repaso por la prensa internacional... Y, efectivamente, una cosa es vivir las cosas en VIVO y otra a través de informaciones muy sesgadas.

Y yo tengo muy claro cuál es el concepto de "supervivencia" y eso incluye defenderme si es necesario... algo que tendré todavía MÁS CLARO a futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (2 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, después de lo visto y vivido ayer, he puesto en "cuarentena" mi posición "unionista"... Es más, viendo el SALVAJISMO ejercido por unos ANIMALES, decidí ir contra mi "razón" e ir a votar y, por supuesto, un SÍ rotundo. Esa fue la actitud de buena parte de mi entorno y que era contrario al Referéndum, pero existe una ausencia notable de "inteligencia" en el Gobierno Central y ha provocado el efecto contrario que deseaba obtener.
> 
> Hacia mucho tiempo que NO veía una movilización popular tan MASIVA y mi felicitación a la ciudadanía catalana por haberse movilizado contra unas medidas absolutamente represivas.
> 
> ...



El referendum ha servido para abrir los ojos a mucha gente, Franco no murio, su legado sigue mas vivo que nunca, es el momento de por fin matarlo. Aunque me temo que sin ayuda internacional esto va acabar mal otra vez.


----------



## el juli (2 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> En mi opinión, basada en 61 años de vida (proactiva que se diría ahora, es decir, no de marmota) tienes más razón que un santo.
> 
> El primer problema de España es que nunca se democratizó.
> 
> ...



El modelo de democracia es Cataluña


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Negrofuturo: He leído las primeras líneas de tu segundo post y ya lo he dejado por "infumable"... En cualquier caso, has expresado tu opinión y aquí queda recogida. Yo prefiero quedarme con las PORTADAS de la mayor parte de los medios extranjeros que sigo. Y ya ves las declaraciones que están efectuando varios miembros destacados de la UE, así como la posición tomada por la ONU...

Es más, no hace mucho me he reunido con la dirección de mi empresa, y hemos llegado al acuerdo de que quien quiera hacer un seguimiento de la Huelga General de mañana que lo haga sin problemas. No se le va a descontar ni un solo Euro. Y creo que muchas empresas van a hacer lo mismo que nosotros.

Y lo dejo aquí, ya que el tema me cansa y sólo deseo que se sienten a NEGOCIAR algo que ya se debió de hacer hace años...

Intentando reconducir el hilo os dejo esto...

- The Stock Market Is Seriously Overvalued Based On This Benchmark

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (2 Oct 2017)

Me descubro, Negrofuturo, ante el tono utilizado. Simplemente genial


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (2 Oct 2017)

Curioso es, por no decir muy extraño, que en uno de los hilos más conspiranoicos del foro que ven conspiraciones más allá de Orión, movimientos raros de Trump encaminados a cabrear al Koreano, subterfugios chinos con la deuda rusa, etc, etc y no vean ninguna mano negra, incluso internacional detrás del Golpe de Estado ejecutado en Cataluña el 1-O que entre otros objetivos está el de querer debilitar aún más un país soberano europeo hasta el punto de birlarle casi un 25% de su PIB, eliminar de su mapa 32.000 km2 y amputarle gravemente su capacidad productiva y de solvencia, el cual tiene una deuda de un Billón de euros con, curiosamente otra vez, esos países cuya prensa se lleva las manos a la cabeza por la actuación policial estatal ante una violación flagrante del ordenamiento jurídico en vigor.

¿¿De verdad no os extraña tanta conmiseración con los golpistas en la esfera internacional??. Decís que en España no hay democracia y es verdad, porque si después de la gravedad en la comisión del delito de sedición no hay ninguna detención a estas horas es que efectivamente algo huele muy muy mal en este país.

Que no te canse el tema Don Fernando porque hay tema para rato, sencillamente nos estamos jugando la viabilidad de un país entero de 47 millones de almas en el corazón de la zona euro. Cuidado que no es moco de pavo.

No me he caído por aquí así de repente que os llevo siguiendo desde hace años en la sombra y que conste que no le he mentado a la madre al que llama borregos a los españoles :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

No pensaba que el "tema" suscitara todos estos comentarios.

Yo estoy de acuerdo y defiendo activamente lo que ha dicho Fernando.

Hay que sentarse a dialogar. El problema es que un lado de la mesa carece de la cultura del diálogo porque "llegaron" (más bien "los llevaron) a la democracia por la puerta de atrás.

Como todos sabéis no soy catalán y vivo en Cataluña. Soy vasco, un pueblo (en cuestión de diálogo o intolerante o pirata). Digo que soy vasco, porque nací allí pero, a efectos de diálogo, no soy vasco. Me considero una persona de diálogo, de conversación, de escuchar y de estar dispuesto a cambiar de opinión si alguien enfrente me convence. Lo he hecho muchas veces en el transcurso de mi vida. Como botón de muestra, yo que nací en una familia nacionalista vasca e independentista, llegué a votar al PP en unas elecciones generales cuando asesinaron a Gregorio Órdoñez, concejal de Urbanismo en la ciudad de Donostia (un concejal entregado a su ciudadanía independientemente del color de su partido - lo decía él: "yo recibo en mi despacho a ciudadanos, no a votantes-). Lo hice por decencia.

El pueblo catalán es dialogante donde los haya. Desafortunadamente, este 2 de octubre de 2017 la fractura es, no sé cómo decirlo, casi irreparable.

Esta mañana, al mediodía, he ido a la concentración convocada en todos los ayuntamientos de Cataluña. La gente que conozco estaba emocionada, algunos con las lágrimas en los ojos, yo mismo, pero no por haber podido mal que bien votar ayer, sino por la actuación de la policía nacional de España.

Para mí, fue como un viaje de 41 años hacia el pasado. ¡Que vienen los grises! Me había olvidado de ese miedo y ayer lo volví a sentir sin esperarme para nada a ello.

Ayer yo no voté porque no estoy empadronado en Cataluña pero también, como sabéis, porque no creo, ni quiero alimentar, mediante el voto, el Sistema. Sin embargo, ante la absoluta falta de dignidad del Cortijo Reinante y por dignidad humana, como cuando voté por le PP, hubiese votado y hubiese votado sí.

El Cortijo está consiguiendo que incluso personas que se sienten españolas, españolas de verdad, la España de las personas, la España de la convivencia, vote en un referéndum por la independencia de Cataluña, SÍ.

¿Quién tiene el problema? ¿Quién causa el problema?

Mientras no se tenga en cuenta esto, no hay nada que hacer.

Insisto: España tiene que certificar notarialmente la muerte de Francisco Franco Bahamonde (que, por mi parte, descanse en paz en la medida en que lo pueda).


----------



## veismuler (2 Oct 2017)

Mis respetos conde 84... Últimamente aunque leo el hilo no opino bastante.... No leí nada hasta hace unos instantes y tienes toda la razón del mundo.. 
Todo es política y esto no iba a ser menos... Algunos opinando en su delirio... Qué hasta a cristo se le crucifica en base a una constitución injusta....como todo quisqui.. Y la peor calaña es la de los curas... Sólo dicen la cara A... La B no lo dicen.. Yo (he venido a cumplír toda la Ley)... Así se expresa cristo... Pero la cara B no se dice.. Ni por unos ni por otros... Cristo fue crucificado en base a testimonios falsos y en base a que el mismo decía ser Dios.. Y esto no gustaba a fariseos y saduceos... Pero comparar a Jesús con lo que pasa en Cataluña es de traca... Lo del barsa es de traca... Política del deporte.... Pobre Franco... Ni muerto le dejan tranquilo... Cataluña o el imperio de la ley.... Cara A... Mal uso de la fuerza por parte de algunos policías. Cara B referéndum tongo. Y así suma y sigue... Cataluña y España....democracia contra más democracia... Piqué y la selección.. 
Viva España.. Cojones y Cataluña también y Andalucía y hasta lo último de esta preciosa tierra... Que es España....pero me temo que esto no dura por el corazón endurecido del ser humano.....


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

Disculpa Veismuler, yo no he dicho que a Jesucristo se le crucificara por causa de una constitución injusta.

Yo he dicho que a Paquito Fernández, alias Jesucristo, se le crucificó con la ley en la mano, fue una condena legal.

Lo cual plantea algo que Paquito Fernández, alias Jesucristo, unos años antes dijo a los fariseos (el Cortijo de la época y en Palestina) cuando estos se rasgaban las vestiduras porque no se cumplía la ley:

"No fue creado el ser humano para la ley, sino la ley para el ser humano".

Mira, veismuler, si este hilo es ejemplar, lo es por dos razones:

1. Porque toda opinión, si razonada es perefectamente acogida.
2. Porque no se manipulan las palabras de los contertulios.

Lo contrario de lo segundo es el germen del trollismo y de que los hilos se vuelvan junglas inescrutables.

Un saludo.

frisch


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Oct 2017)

Como veo que al final, aquí todo quisqui opina, y que esto ya se ha salido de madre ahora vengo a hablar de mi libro...Yo lo único que espero, es que la astracanada-mascarada ilegal de ayer,(porque es ilegal y si lo quereis legal habrá que esperar a la moción de censura y que entre un gobierno de la misma cuerda que los sedicionistas) no acabe en DUI unilateral por la face, porque quiera crear una CORTINA DE HUMO  para desviar la atención 3%centera pujoliana de las buenas gentes de Catalunya...lo digo porque ya se sabe que si te largas de facto de la UE porque sí, porque me aburro, automáticamente sales de la Unión y por ende (nos guste ó no) del €...mejor que no pase el corralito, porque entonces van a necesitar a los Mossos, a sus hijos y a todos sus amigos/familares, simpatizantes y adheridos para protegerles y que la turba no les vaya a buscar a sus refugios Caviar de Pedralbes/Llavaneres ó Llés de Cerdanya......:

Firmado: Uno que hace 21 años que no vota...que pasa de Madrid y de Barcelona....


----------



## veismuler (2 Oct 2017)

Lo he leído en las noticias frisch.... No va contigo la cosa... Je je.... Ha estado expuesto en el teletexto en base a los curas que estos días han estado opinando.... Lo que pasa es que estoy escribiendo en una tablet.... Y tengo un teclado SwiftKey o como se llame y saltan las palabras solas.. Y no están correlacionados los símbolos de puntuación.... Vamos que le doy al intro y me modifica el texto... Lo siento...
Perdona frisch que edite.... Que no había visto lo de la ley... Eso lo dijo Jesús porque le acusaban hasta de sanar en sábado.... Y entonces llevaban la legalidad hasta lo absurdo como esto o como cargar con un cántaro de agua determinados codos porque había que descansar en Sabbath... Pero la ley es Santa.. Buena y justa.. Como desarrollaría Pablo con posterioridad... 
Los dirigentes catalanes están en rebelión y se han pasado por la piedra la legalidad.. Esto es un hecho...


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

No mareemos la perdiz.

Aquí no se trata de opinar sobre un contencioso.
Aquí, por mi parte, se trata de denunciar que ayer en Cataluña la Policía Nacional Española actuó como la Policía Franquista. Reflexionar sobre ello es cuestión de Salud Pública (la de todos). Yo, en mi reflexión, radico la causa del desaguisado en el Cortijo.



Y aquí acaba mi intervención sobre este tema, no sin recordar lo que decía un contertulio en uno de sus comentarios (parafraseo): esa misma represión [que ayer se vivió en Cataluña] la van a sufrir en el futuro los ciudadanos de este país, de todo el país, en otros "formatos" [y por otras razones varias], de eso que no tengan ninguna duda.

Ayer, por ejemplo, en Cataluña, en un pueblo de 600 y pico habitantes llamado Aiguaviva, ¡600 habitantes! que habían dispuesto una mesa con comida frente al ayuntamiento, donde tenían previsto votar y luego comer juntos, irrumpieron las fuerzas de policía de la democracia y no dejaron títere con cabeza.

No pongo el enlace, que se lo busque el que quiera. Ahí está.

Una mujer desde un balcón les gritaba, gritaba: "¡Pero qué hacéis, estáis locos!"


----------



## veismuler (2 Oct 2017)

Me parece bien frisch.... Pero di también que algunos vecinos han agredido con piedras... flaco favor pueden hacer a la democracia y al Estado de derecho, tildando a guardias civiles y policías de fuerza represora y fascistas


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Me parece bien frisch.... Pero di también que algunos vecinos han agredido con piedras... flaco favor pueden hacer a la democracia y al Estado de derecho, tildando a guardias civiles y policías de fuerza represora y fascistas



Disculpa, una vez más, Veismuler.

Las piedras que se lanzaron fueron en Sant Carles de la Ràpita (pueblo a 12 kilómetros del que vivo, lo digo porque tengo la información de muy primera mano).

Ocurrió, después de que cuando a las 9h15 irrumpieran (insisto irrumpieran) las fuerzas de policía españolas ante el colegio electoral repartiendo porrazos a diestro y siniestro a ciudadanos, personas mayores, más jóvenes y jóvenes (el pueblo vaya) para hacerse paso y requisar no alijos de cocaína, ni armas de un zulo de ETA, ni tan siquiera billetes falsos impresos por el Banco Central Europeo, no, iban a por urnas en las que ciudadanos querían votar.

Cuando, al final, las fuerzas de "seguridad" españolas consiguieron su objetivo (objetivo patético) y se retiraban, unos cuantos ciudadanos lanzaron piedras a los coches de la policía que se iban..

Ésta es la secuencia.

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con lanzar piedras a nadie pero tampoco con que me las lancen.

__________________________

La votación en Sant Carles de la Ràpita fue suspendida por el Alcalde ante el desaguisado que produjeron las fuerzas de "seguridad" de España. Lo hizo por motivos reales de Seguridad de los ciudadanos y como, cabía la posibilidad de votar en otros colegios electorales de la zona, puesto que el Gobierno Catalán había declarado el censo universal (es decir todo catalán puede votar en cualquier colegio electoral de Cataluña), muchos ciudadanos de Sant Carles vinieron a votar al pueblo en el que vivo.

Veismuler, ésa es la historia de las piedras lanzadas.

Entiendo que el Cortijo quiera justificar su intervención policial franquista con supuestas agresiones que sufrieron.


Es mentira, Veismuler.

En Cataluña ha habido manifestaciones de centenares de miles, incluso millón o dos millones de personas y no ha ocurrido ni un solo incidente de orden público plausible de ser juzgado en el mítico TOP de la época franquista (Tribunal de Orden Público).

Te pediría, Veismuler, que no llevases esta conversación entre contertulios en un café a una conversación de barra.

Un fuerte abrazo.

frisch


Edito: en Sant Carles de la Ràpita hubo 35 heridos (y no por las piedras)


----------



## veismuler (2 Oct 2017)

Vale frisch.... Yo concedo que veo pasarse a la policía.. No has visto la imagen del sillazo al policía... No has visto a la abuela que intenta quitar el casco al policía? Llamo yo a estos ultras? Porque llamas tú fuerzas casi franquistas? No excuses a lo que no tiene excusa... Lástima que esto creo que va a ser muy duro sobre todo para Cataluña


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2017)

La corrección del petróleo ya está aquí. Tras esta corrección, comienza la locura inflacionista. Nos vemos en primera clase.


----------



## maragold (2 Oct 2017)

El gobierno central ayer cometió un gravísimo error ordenando cargar a las fuerzas de seguridad.


Me entristece que la disculpa para independizarse sea que estemos gobernados por unos corruptos e inútiles, precisamente porque el gobierno de la generalitat también está plagado de corruptos e inútiles.

Esto no va de independizarse del PP, va de independizarse del resto de España.
Y además por las bravas y con cero apoyo internacional.

Cojonudo.

En fin, yo hago mías las palabras de Rafa Nadal. Suscribo punto por punto.

Qué pena todo.

Y qué miedo.


----------



## el juli (2 Oct 2017)

Joer qué pesados sois con Franco.

Que la democracia NO EXISTE! ni ha existido ni existirá. Ni con Franco ni sin Franco

Que hay un Gobierno de Oligarquías.

¿quién es la oligarquía catalana? 

Pues mira, lo que pasa primero en la masonería luego se transmite a la sociedad. Y la masonería catalana hace tiempo que rompió con la del resto de España

Aunque me temo que la masonería catalana no es más que una pieza más de un movimiento NWO disgregador de las naciones. Ya lo dijo Macron --> un gobierno mundial. Ya veréis lo que va a pintar Cataluña en el gobierno mundial.... NADA

La masonería catalana a favor de la independencia de Catalunya - YouTube


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (2 Oct 2017)

maragold dijo:


> El gobierno central ayer cometió un gravísimo error ordenando cargar a las fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> 
> Me entristece que la disculpa para independizarse sea que estemos gobernados por unos corruptos e inútiles, precisamente porque el gobierno de la generalitat también está plagado de corruptos e inútiles.
> ...




El gobierno central como tú dices no ordenó una puta mierda porque fueron primero la Fiscalía buscando papeletas y más tarde una jueza de Barcelona, no recuerdo el nombre, la que dio las órdenes de retirar todo material referendumniano que se pusiese por medio. Las FFSS no cargaron porque sí sino porque tenían orden judicial de entrar a los colegios y se encontraron con la resistencia de la población, tampoco cargaron para dispersar, sólo se abrían camino hacia su objetivo.

No os dejéis manipular por los másmierdas, hablad con propiedad y criterio e informaros bien antes de proferir ciertos pensamientos que no se ajustan a la realidad y lo único que consiguen es hacer el caldo gordo a los que les interesa dividir.

Edito para añadir que las FFCC de Seguridad del Estado obedecen a los jueces en su actuación, a diferencia de los Mossos que éstos sí que obedecen órdenes directas de los politicastros de turno convirtiéndose así en una Policía Política que tan malas prensas tienen en el mundo. Si el Gobierno Central quiere mano de obra tira del Ejército.


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con lanzar piedras a nadie pero tampoco con que me las lancen



Aparte de que cada cual puede ser puertas adentro un pacifista, lo cual respeto, ES UN DERECHO INALIENABLE DEFENDERSE DE LA AGRESIÓN, INCLUSO LA QUE PROVIENE DE AGENTES DEL GOBIERNO.

Si el estado pide a los ciudadanos respeto a los derechos de sus agentes, PRIMERO DEBE PREDICAR CON EL EJEMPLO Y USAR LA FUERZA MÍNIMA NECESARIA para proteger un bien, sea este la vida o la propiedad de las personas.

La cuestión es que en este caso NO EXISTE NINGÚN BIEN QUE DEBA SER PROTEGIDO MAYOR QUE LA SEGURIDAD DE LA POBLACIÓN. En este caso el estado persigue el requisamiento de material para el referéndum, como haría cualquier estado totalitario, arremeter con lo material sin comprender que lo único que importa son las ideas que se propagan y se reproducen.

Las fuerzas de seguridad del estado, según la teoría democrática, *no están para servir a las élites ni al gobierno*, mal que les pese a muchos. Otra cosa es que se defiendan ideas totalitarias, que eso es de lo que va la vaina.

La policía al encontrarse con una multitud y ante la imposibilidad de requisar las urnas, DEBIÓ DARSE LA VUELTA, levantar actas, y en todo caso DENUNCIAR, pero jamás entrar por la fuerza, ya que sus acciones incrementaban el peligro en la hacienda (rotura de cristales, puertas, etc) y la vida de las personas.

¿que hubiera pasado si la gente hubiera al unísono opuesto resistencia ACTIVA, por la fuerza? que la vida de esas personas y de los propios policías hubiera estado en peligro.

Luego la entrada de estos policías no fue sino un acto delictito, ordenado por el gobierno, al cual la vida y la seguridad de los concentrados LE IMPORTAN UNA PUTA MIERDA.

*LA LEGALIDAD NUNCA ESTÁ POR ENCIMA DE LA VIDA Y LA SEGURIDAD DE LAS PERSONAS.*

Solo los más acérrimos totalitarios defienden semejantes ideas. ES PURO FASCISMO HEGELIANO, el estado como único soberano, como Dios omnipotente y omnisciente. LAs leyes deben estar al servicio de las personas, no las pèrsonas al servicio de las leyes. Si la ley está MAL, es una obligación moral SALTÁRSELA, faltaría más.

Y sin duda aún más el derecho de rebelión contra la tiranía.

Los españoles sois en una inmenta mayoría personas de carácter totalitario (y que nadie se de por aludido personalmente, pero cualquier muestra de españoles fuera de Cataluña y el PV muestra a las claras la casuística). Y el origen es evidente, el franquismo adoctrinó y sembró en generaciones pensamientos colectivistas y totalitarios, lo que se hace evidente en conflictos como este.


----------



## el juli (2 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Los españoles sois en una inmenta mayoría personas de carácter totalitario (y que nadie se de por aludido personalmente, pero cualquier muestra de españoles fuera de Cataluña y el PV muestra a las claras la casuística). Y el origen es evidente, el franquismo adoctrinó y sembró en generaciones pensamientos colectivistas y totalitarios, lo que se hace evidente en conflictos como este.



Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer.

Cataluña y PV buenos. Resto de España caca

Ahora resulta que el franquismo adoctrinó..... ¿y qué es lo que lleva haciendo 30 años la Generalidad de Cataluña en las escuelas?

Cuando hablas de pensamientos colectivistas y totalitarios, ¿te refieres a la CUP?


----------



## kawalimit (2 Oct 2017)

Esto se nos ha ido de las manos, conforeros...
Lo más triste de todo es que probablemente se trate de una novela para la que ya se ha escrito el final y los ciudadanos de a pie seamos simples peones que no pintamos nada (aunque creamos que sí).
Yo hacía mucho tiempo que no observaba tal grado de exaltación en unos y otros, tanto en burbuja como en "la calle". Y me apena que este magnífico hilo, que sigo a diario "en la sombra", se haya contagiado también de ello...


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (2 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Aparte de que cada cual puede ser puertas adentro un pacifista, lo cual respeto, ES UN DERECHO INALIENABLE DEFENDERSE DE LA AGRESIÓN, INCLUSO LA QUE PROVIENE DE AGENTES DEL GOBIERNO.
> 
> Luego la entrada de estos policías no fue sino un acto delictito, ordenado por el gobierno, al cual la vida y la seguridad de los concentrados LE IMPORTAN UNA PUTA MIERDA.
> 
> ...



Déjame adivinar, ...y tú eres uno de los que dice que Ley está BIEN o que Ley está MAL y nos la podemos saltar a las bravas ¿a que sí?? :Baile:

Mira por favor no hables de adoctrinamientos en totalitarismos porque hacía muuuucho tiempo que no veía banderas en las aulas, himnos en los recreos y niños pegando carteles y jugando a matar españoles en una fiesta. Eso tiene un nombre y ya sabes cual es.


----------



## Tiogelito (2 Oct 2017)

maragold dijo:


> El gobierno central ayer cometió un gravísimo error ordenando cargar a las fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> 
> Me entristece que la disculpa para independizarse sea que estemos gobernados por unos corruptos e inútiles, precisamente porque el gobierno de la generalitat también está plagado de corruptos e inútiles.
> ...



Buenísimo aporte. Lamentable que a las 9 de la mañana, cuando el gobierno central ya tenía el partido ganado (la votación era un fracaso, sin garantías, un chiste, aunque no la movilización), no hubiesen replegado a la policía. El "talento" que pensó que los antidisturbios podrían retirar urnas y papeletas de forma quirúrgica es el que le ha marcado los 2 goles en propia meta al gobierno (del PP).
Y los ciudadanos que pensaban ingenuamente (con los antidisturbios desplegados) que aquello era un desayuno, con niños y ancianos, una Diada, es que no tiene 2 dedos de frente. No espero nada bueno de ninguno de los bandos, son dos hermanos hijos de los mismos padres, actuarán igual, cada uno con sus posibles.
Me da pena el gobierno central por el ridículo, y por la buena gente que se haya llevado un porrazo (los que provocaron, insultaron o escupieron no me dan pena).Me da pena que ya nadie habla del chiste de votación, ellos mismos han dado otro argumento mucho mejor.

Me da pena la Generalitat por echar a la gente a la calle, simplemente por su propio interés (no he visto ni uno haciendo noche en un colegio, o en el barro como la ciudadanía).
Y me dan mucha pena esos niños como mi sobrino, que al llegar al cole hoy fueron llevados al gimnasio a pintar en papel continuo como se sintieron ayer (niños de 3 y 4 años que no entienden ni papa)...algo que ni se hizo con los muertos de los atentados, se hace por moratones.
No espero nada bueno, son hijos de mismos padres, pero EXIJO se sienten a hablar.
Y doy gracias porque alguien cambió el plan de entrar a requisar las urnas a las 6 de la tarde, porque entonces los altercados sí hubieran sido muy graves.
Se han hecho muchas y muy buenas cosas juntos, ahora toca sentarse y hablar.


----------



## atom ant (2 Oct 2017)

el uno de enero de 2018 quedará abolido el secreto bancario de los bancos andorranos con la Europa si no aprietan el acelerador para salir de, la UE, terminan todos en la carcel. masones de mierda.
en mi humilde opinión, claro


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2017)

kawalimit dijo:


> Esto se nos ha ido de las manos, conforeros...
> Lo más triste de todo es que probablemente se trate de una novela para la que ya se ha escrito el final y los ciudadanos de a pie seamos simples peones que no pintamos nada (aunque creamos que sí).
> Yo hacía mucho tiempo que no observaba tal grado de exaltación en unos y otros, tanto en burbuja como en "la calle". Y me apena que este magnífico hilo, que sigo a diario "en la sombra", se haya contagiado también de ello...



No, no te preocupes, este hilo no está contagiado por la bacteria.

De hecho, varios de los últimos comentarios están escritos por personas que nunca han escrito en este hilo luego son "contribuciones" puntuales que desaparecerán, no por lo que dicen (que es muy respetable) sino porque no participan de y en la tertulia, la conversación.

Este hilo es un espacio de conversación. No es un espacio en el que cuento lo que se me ocurre, cuando se me ocurre y porque se me ocurre. Es un espacio de conversación. Con las limitaciones, lógicas, que conlleva un medio digital, por supuesto.

También es verdad, y lo dije en uno de mis comentarios hace una semana, que lo que se está viviendo estos días en nuestro país es crucial. Y es lógico que se haga referencia a ello.

No pasa nada.

El tiempo pone a todo el mundo en su lugar.


----------



## Gurney (2 Oct 2017)

Enlazando el tema de Cataluña con el tema del hilo...llama la atención la burbuja en la que estamos tanto los catalanes como el resto de españoles, el sentimiento de inquietud, temor, urgencia, revolución, guerracivilismo (los menos, de momento, afortunadamente) y que la curva del precio del oro no recoja NADA de todo esto.

Los de siempre saben cosas que no sabemos? (menuda tontería acabo de preguntar, por supuesto que lo saben casi todo y nosotros casi nada)
O es que el mercado confía en que todo seguirá más o menos igual, en una decadencia política controlada?

Uno de los principales países de la UE se asoma al precipio balcánico y no hay reacción en el precio (es más, a la baja en dólares, ha subido en euros)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Oct 2017)

Buenas noches, 
Llevo bastante tiempo que no escribo debido a temas personales que ahora no merece la pena explicarlos.
Además lo hago desde el móvil y tampoco se me da bien por este medio, así que lo haré brevemente.
Primero saludar a todo mundo y agradecer vuestras impagables aportaciones.
En segundo lugar, el motivo real que me llevó a escribir este mensaje. 
Resulta que en el colegio donde estudian mis hijos no son pocas veces que he descubierto manipulaciones (adoctrinamiento) respecto al tema independentista. Como puedo, intento quitarle leña al fuego y hacer ver a mis hijos que en ese tema deben permanecer al margen, ya que para mi no es correcto que se les inculquen ideas políticas cuando aún no tienen esa madurez que es necesaria para discernir y decidir por ellos mismos.
Pero ahora creo que han llegado a unos extremos imposibles de dejar pasar. 
Para lo de la "huelga" de mañana los responsables de la educación de los niños en Cataluña, han conspirado para que haya pocas opciones para los padres.
Muchos en donde trabajo han tenido que pedir 1 día de vacaciones para poder cuidar de sus hijos, ya que los colegios sólo tendrán servicios mínimos pero sin comedor.
En el colegio donde van mis hijos por suerte si habrá comedor, así que podemos "librarnos" de esta, pero la "profesora" de un hijo mío estuvo insistiendole a mi mujer que no llevaramos a los niños al cole mañana que no se lo recomendaba.
Para colmo, en la clase de mi hijo mayor le han dicho que la policía del "Estat Espanyol" había impedido votar a los catalanes e incluso había matado a 8. Mi hijo está cabezota que mañana no debe ir al colegio.
No encuentro la manera de actuar, si hablo con mis hijos (al menos con el mayor -8 añitos-) y le cuento la verdad, seguramente dirá algo en el cole y lo apartaran tratandolo de apestado.
Están creando unos monstruos, esto tarde o temprano traerá consecuencias. No me vale lo de quejarme y denunciar, que mi familia y yo tendríamos muchos problemas porque los que no comulgan con esas ideas y quieren permanecer al margen de la política, simplemente están desprotegidos, surrealista en un país desarrollado.
Reflexionad hacía donde nos lleva esto, se han convertido en lo que critican.
Por cierto, a los que criticáis la actuación policial de ayer (lo cual tampoco apruebo), no olvidéis que los Mossos no hace mucho arrearon pero bien a catalanes, incluso un castuzo tuvo que utilizar helicóptero. Lo habéis olvidado?
Saludos


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

Me gusta tu Spread dijo:


> hacía muuuucho tiempo que no veía banderas en las aulas



Yo sin embargo nunca he dejado de ver la foto del golpista mayor en las aulas de la enseñanza pública española. Supongo que eso no es adoctrinamiento, es que es rey por voluntad divina.

Lo fácil que es ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, mientras no se nota la viga en el propio.

Y que conste que no defiendo el adoctrinamiento por ninguna parte, pero ciegos a la impudicia del estado español estáis algunos.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2017)

maragold dijo:


> El gobierno central ayer cometió un gravísimo error ordenando cargar a las fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> 
> Me entristece que la disculpa para independizarse sea que estemos gobernados por unos corruptos e inútiles, precisamente porque el gobierno de la generalitat también está plagado de corruptos e inútiles.
> ...



Miedo nunca.

Los fachas dan para lo que dan. Tenían toda la razón de su lado y la han perdido.

Los próximos pasos son los que son: Declaración de la independencia, suspensión de la autonomía catalana y la guardia civil al cargo de la seguridad de la región.

A medio plazo va a peor.


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Esto es lo que me quedaba por leer.
> 
> Cataluña y PV buenos. Resto de España caca
> 
> ...



¿Niegas acaso que el franquismo adoctrinó? yo no estoy a favor de ello, desde ningún sector.


Sobre Cataluña y PV. 
No, no he dicho eso. Lo que he querido decir es que solo en PV y Cataluña hubo un mínimo enfrentamiento con el régimen, ETA fue en 30 años el único enemigo interno del estado franquista. Y no hay más que sentarse a hablar con madrileños, como es mi caso ahora, y con vascos, que tambien, para ver el distinto talante que tiene un ciudadano según de donde sea.

Esto es un hecho, para bien o para mal. 

Triste decirlo, pero el compatriota medio es un fascistilla lamentable. Cansado estoy de oir a gente de la calle que la solución pasa por enviar tanques y aplicar el 155.

Y no es una casualidad, esto es así porque Franco venció, y durante 40 años los sectores más recalcitrantemente totalitarios dominaron la sociedad, la economía, la política, los medios, LA ENSEÑANZA.

No es una casualidad que el español sea el tipo más inculto en cuanto a teoría política de toda Europa. Somos lo que somos porque tenemos una historia detrás.

Por supuesto que Franco no llegó solo porque si, detrás de todo ello hay una historia de 500 años de fracaso, todo lo que fue España en su época dejó de serlo por culpa del absolutismo y las ideas de religión que inundaron hasta la política, las ideas, la ciencia.

España sufre ese atraso, incluido en temas políticos.


Y lo que tenemos no es sino el producto de todo ello:

Franquismo, 40 años de doctrina
Transición, cambiar todo para que nada cambie
Democracia, otros 32 años de falsedades, como consecuencia somos el país civilizado con más paro, más corrupción

¿De veras piensa alguno de vosotros que esto es una casualidad y que somos una democracia comparable a los países de nuestro entorno?

Pues no, no lo somos. España no es una democracia, esto es un hecho. Y si no cambiamos esto, los catalanes y los vascos se las piran, y bien que harán mientras este estado de cosas no se modifique.

Siento si mi tono le resulta ofensivo a alguien, no pretendo insultar a nadie personalmente, pero expreso lo que he vivido, nada más. Años de ver justificar el poder, todo poder, en todo momento.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Me gusta tu Spread: En fin, saludarle ya que sigue este hilo e imagino que porque le interesa. Bien, no voy a entrar en sus comentarios por cuanto sería absurdo, ya que ambos tenemos opiniones muy dispares en estos momentos. Sin embargo, le agradeceré que lea el post 4893 donde se me entiende claramente en lo que Vd. considera una omisión. Por supuesto, puede saltarse la mayor parte del comentario e ir a la parte final donde se encuentra lo que Vd. ha notado a faltar...

Y volviendo al tema del día, pues tengo que decir que agradezco el tono que se ha empleado en el hilo y que habéis procurado moderar en lo posible. Evidentemente, nos encontramos ante un tema que "envenena" y es difícil entenderse, pero al menos cada cual ha expresado su opinión dentro de un determinado orden "ético" -el de cada cual...-.

En lo personal, os diré que siento una profunda pena por lo que ha sucedido y el principal culpable ha sido el Gobierno Central y los DESCEREBRADOS que han llevado a cabo este operativo. Lo tenían muy fácil: el Referéndum NO cumplía los mínimos requisitos legales y ya dije en su momento que el Gobierno con negarse a aceptarlo ya tenía más que suficiente. Hubiera tenido el respaldo internacional, pero NO, tenían que hacerlo de la PEOR manera posible...

Y me reafirmo en condenar enérgicamente la VIOLENCIA GRATUITA que se vivió ayer en Cataluña... perooooo es que me hubiera manifestado de la misma forma si esto se hubiera producido en Sevilla, Cuenca o León.

Sobre aquellos que hablan de "tanques" (¡analfabetos! se llaman carros de combate), sacar al Ejército, etc., etc. NO os hagáis ilusiones. NO va a suceder y es que estamos dentro de la UE y de la OTAN... que algo "bueno" SÍ tiene.

Aquí lo que hay que hacer es NEGOCIAR y tratar de llegar a acuerdos duraderos que sean buenos para todos los españoles. Seguramente, habría que reformar la Constitución e ir hacia otra concepción del Estado, pero claro es una mera opinión personal que vale lo que vale...

En fin, espero que los ánimos se vayan calmando por este hilo y volvamos a nuestros habituales comentarios, aunque es evidente que lo sucedido ayer es MUY GRAVE y que existe una fractura socio-politica que ya veremos si se consigue reconducir...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (2 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Sobre Cataluña y PV.
> No, no he dicho eso. Lo que he querido decir es que solo en PV y Cataluña hubo un mínimo enfrentamiento con el régimen, ETA fue en 30 años el único enemigo interno del estado franquista. Y no hay más que sentarse a hablar con madrileños, como es mi caso ahora, y con vascos, que tambien, para ver el distinto talante que tiene un ciudadano según de donde sea.
> 
> .



Y eso quiere decir que ETA es buena?

Y terra lliure poniendo bombas en el pecho a la gente?


----------



## veismuler (2 Oct 2017)

Pues yo he visto un video de Jordi evole que está hablando con un jefe de los mossos amorosos sobre los antidisturbios y se ven unas palizas tanto o más salvajes a catalanes por parte de los mossos que las de ayer... Da que pensar... Ya que la memoria suele fallar... La generalidad mandó cargar... Ahora lo usa a su favor... Menuda gentuza.. 
Quien tenga interés que ponga en el YouTube... Evole antidisturbios... 
Y que vea a sus proclamadores independientes... Y su coherencia.. 
También he visto a unos salvajes de un pueblo catalán llamando hijos de... Y persiguiendo a policías... Un ejemplo de civismo catalán impresionante y me gustaría que al propietario del hotel de calella donde se han alojado unos 200 guardias civiles le entrevistasen sin presiones para que confiese ante los medios lo que ya ha dicho a los guardias... Pero claro, no saldrá o el pobre por miedo no denunciará...
Si alguno ha expresado su cambio a votar si.... Yo ya digo también que a la ley y a la cárcel...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2017)

Hola, Gurney: Bueno, tampoco te creas que el tema de España/Cataluña es tan importante para el mercado del Oro, al menos en la situación actual. Otra cosa sería si esto se "desmadra", pero vamos es la opción menos probable y ya hemos visto el "aviso" internacional que se ha reflejado en la caída de la Bolsa española y en la subida experimentada por la prima de riesgo. Al cierre se han atemperado, pero ahí queda...

En el Oro influyen factores mucho más determinantes que lo que estamos viviendo por aquí...

El cierre hoy en los $1273,89 y posibilidades de irse hasta los $1264,60. Si se pierden, pues el camino queda bastante abierto hasta los $1216,90... Más abajo, de momento, NO lo veo... Yo prestaría atención a las posibles caídas y en la posibilidad de que en Diciembre volviera a tener un tramo alcista, pero bueno aún queda tiempo de aquí a entonces, de manera que mejor NO adelantarse a pronosticar NADA al respecto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (2 Oct 2017)

Fernando, por lo que comentas veo que tienes conocimientos de AT.
Es relativamente fiable, o sólo sirve para "pronosticar el pasado"?

PS: La conclusión (de momento) que saco del 1-O es que la política es más fuente de problemas que su solución, que empozoña todo lo que toca, y en nuestro caso particular como españoles, que es algo que no nos va bien, que saca lo peor de nosotros.
Me reafirma en mi abstencionismo activo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2017)

Hombre, Gurney, me dediqué muchos años a los mercados y, lógicamente, algo sé sobre el AT, pero vamos NO creo en él... Es adecuado para traders muy avezados -conozco algunos-, pero durante muchos años he comprobado que cuando QUIEREN, los soportes y las resistencias son perforados como mantequilla y eso de estar pegado a una "pantallita" como que NO es para mí.

Personalmente, a mí me gustaba el Análisis Fundamental y me dio excelentes rendimientos cuando existía "lógica" en esto de los mercados y también cuando las "cuentas" de las empresas eran más o menos creíbles. Hoy es más una cuestión de FÉ o de ansia especulativa.

NO, ahora mismo NO tengo NADA que tenga que ver con la Renta Variable... Tengo otros activos y en los últimos años me he volcado más en la adquisición de MPs, pero poco a poco... que tampoco se pueden comprar como si fueran garbanzos.

Volviendo a la pregunta que me haces, pues muchos que se dedican al AT te podrían decir que sirve para "adelantarse" a los acontecimientos, pero ya te digo que he visto lo suficiente para dudar del mismo a la hora de la "Verdad", es decir cuando los que tienen la "pasta" deciden EJECUTAR en la dirección que estimen oportuna. Ya se vivió algo sumamente interesante de estudiar cuando fue elegido Trump como Presidente de los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (3 Oct 2017)

Buenos días
Veo que siguen sin ponerte chincheta, Fernando : ).

quería preguntarles si creen que habrá jaleo cuando entre en vigor, en enero, lo de Basilea3 ... soy un patán pero me da la sensación de que las pequeñas-medianas empresas van a caer como moscas.

buen día


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (3 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Me gusta tu Spread: En fin, saludarle ya que sigue este hilo e imagino que porque le interesa. Bien, no voy a entrar en sus comentarios por cuanto sería absurdo, ya que ambos tenemos opiniones muy dispares en estos momentos. Sin embargo, le agradeceré que lea el post 4893 donde se me entiende claramente en lo que Vd. considera una omisión. Por supuesto, puede saltarse la mayor parte del comentario e ir a la parte final donde se encuentra lo que Vd. ha notado a faltar...
> 
> Saludos.




Ya lo creo que lo sigo y ya lo creo que me interesa, no solo por el tema del colorao que también, sino porque se tocan muchos temas candentes del momento y me gusta estar al día de todo lo que pueda, una especie de recopilación de gente sensata al final del día que ayudaba a ver las cosas de una forma semi-coherente aunque debo añadir que al Robot ese que caza peces se le va la pinza de vez en cuando.

Y sí que tenemos opiniones muy dispares, no sólo entre Vd y yo sino entre la mitad de la población y la otra mitad, entre rojos y azules, mismamente entre independentistas y no independentistas, entre el Madrid y Barsa, que si Messy que si Ronaldo,...... se podría decir que somos el país del 50%, (que no el del 3% :fiufiu: )

Y digo que tenemos opiniones muy dispares porque mientras a usted le parece de una violencia extrema un porrazo de un antidisturbio en un disturbio ilegal (así ha sido calificado por el tribunal constitucional le guste o no) a mi me parece de una extremísima gravedad que se perturbe el cumplimiento de la Norma violentando el orden constitucional de un país soberano miembro de la UE (de momento no somos Venezuela ni Cuba que allí ya sabemos todos como andan) de una forma amenazadora e intimidante amenazando a cuerpos policiales, a ciudadanos libres (personal Hotel en Calella) y negándose a abastecer de alimentos a personas residiendo en un barco atracado en un puerto (derechos humanos ¿le suena? ).

Con esto quiero decir que no vea la violencia física ejercida sólo de una parte, sino que debe ver también (le tengo por una persona sensata que acude a celebraciones de "la patrona" y todo) la violencia no sólo física que también, sino psicológica y filoKaleborroka por parte de los radicales de extremizquierda (me consta, yo también acudo a alguna patrona de vez en cuando) que Vd tiene como angelitos y que tienen acojonada a la mitad de la población de su Comunidad Autónoma ( de momento). 

No sólo es cuestión de tanques, lo es también de TOAs, de UROs, de BMRs y si me apuras hasta de mandar al JCI a Cataluña porque lo que se juega España como país no es ni siquiera imaginable por los 4 borroquillas que amenazan impunemente a una policía maniatada.

A ver si lo entendemos de una vez, ESPAÑA no es viable a fecha de hoy sin Cataluña, y creo que lo váis a pillar rápidam,ente: el hambre es muy mal consejero.

Por supuesto que voy a seguir leyéndoos, como lo hago desde la "secesión" del hilo matriz


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Me gusta tu Spread: Mire, ya le dije que es casi imposible entendernos, al menos en la actual situación, ya que, tanto si nos gusta como si no, ahora andamos demasiado "radicalizados". Supongo que un "reflejo" de la Sociedad de aquí y de allá o más bien de lo que está sucediendo en el mundo. ¿O no se ha dado Vd. cuenta si "jugamos" a las "asociaciones"?

Insisto en mi apreciación de que existió VIOLENCIA GRATUITA por los agentes enviados por el Gobierno Central. Y recuerde Vd. una máxima que debe regir SIEMPRE: intentar no hacer más daño del que se trata de evitar... Se pudo conseguir lo mismo de otra manera y si reflexiona puede que lo vea como yo.

Está claro que existe violencia soterrada y "psicológica" por parte de otros elementos extremistas de aquí y que yo NO he apoyado NUNCA, por tanto lo de los "angelitos" lo dejo para esos agentes enviados aquí y que Vd. SÍ apoya e incluso en su penosa actuación.

Vamos a ver, Me gusta tu Spread, enviar material antidisturbio a este Comunidad NO va a ayudar en NADA a reconducir la situación y entiendo que Vd. debe saberlo por la forma en que se expresa y los conocimientos que parece poseer...

Yo NO veo a una Cataluña independiente sin un Referéndum pactado con el Gobierno Central y de otra manera NO sería viable, dicho desde mi modesta opinión. 

Ahora bien, también le digo una cosa: si tanto disgusta en España la existencia de Cataluña y del Catalán, pues lo lógico es que la dejarán MARCHAR si esa fuera la voluntad de sus ciudadanos y mediante un Referéndum que cumpliera todas las garantías.. Vamos, si yo estoy incómodo en un sitio o no me gusta el "producto" pues lo descarto e imagino que Vd. también, perooooo claro Cataluña NO son Los Monegros (con todos los respetos para sus habitantes) e interesa mucho a nivel general la riqueza que se genera desde aquí. NO hace falta que le indique a Vd. el peso que tiene el PIB de Cataluña en el conjunto del país... ¿No?

Por otro lado, dé toda la "foto" de lo sucedido en Calella. Desde luego, hubo una provocación inicial por parte de la ciudadanía de esa población, pero NO es de recibo que unos agentes salgan de paisano con extensibles a pegar a la gente. Eso es desproporción y se debería abrir una investigación que NO se realizará. Y, además, me hace cuestionar los psicotécnicos que tenía la GC y que eran de los más completos a nivel nacional.

El próximo 12 de Octubre NO sé si iré a la celebración de La Patrona y por lo acontecido. .. Es algo que tengo que decidir y que dependerá de cómo haya evolucionado la situación. Por supuesto, seguiré teniendo los amigos que poseo dentro de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado y es que para mí la AMISTAD está muy por encima de opiniones políticas. No le voy a negar que algunos de ellos y yo hemos discutido por lo sucedido, pero hemos sabido "reconducirnos" sin que hayan variado nuestras opiniones personales y que son totalmente divergentes. Imagino que en algún caso aislado habrá ruptura, pero NO va a ser por mí parte.

Aquí NO se va a pasar ningún hambre, ya se lo puedo asegurar... Y el Estado debe vigilar muy bien cómo maneja esta situación y que se le ha ido de las manos: más VIOLENCIA sólo traerá más VIOLENCIA y más ODIO... Si Vd. es una persona sensata se dará cuenta de que ésa NO es la "solución".

Bueno, "El Robot Pescador" tiene artículos muy buenos y otros más que discutibles, pero esto -insisto en ello- es como en todo: en este caso, si me convence lo leo y si no paso de él. NO se crea que todo lo que enlazo de ese medio me convence, pero intento ser lo más OBJETIVO posible y que a mí no me guste, NO significa que pueda hacerlo en otros que nos leen y ya sabe que éste hilo es MUY SEGUIDO. Por algo será... ¿No le parece?

En fin, Me gusta tu Spread, está claro -y ya lo dije ayer- que NO vamos a "entendernos" en esta ocasión y no sé si en otra... pero le agradezco sus comentarios, independientemente de que puedan gustar o no (imagino que "fifty/fifty"), porque al menos escribe bien y también sabe argumentar. Luego, ambos también hemos sabido guardar las "formas" y eso es algo que se debiera trasladar a la Sociedad y, por supuesto, a los que dirigen los destinos de la nación.

¡Ah! y NO vea ninguna "Secesión" donde NO la ha habido...

Saludos.

Edito: Hola, atom ant, si me es posible esta noche te doy mi opinión sobre lo que planteas. Y recibe un fuerte abrazo: hace tiempo que no te dejabas ver por aquí y tú eres de los que iniciaron este "proyecto".


----------



## Duisenberg (3 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Gurney: Bueno, tampoco te creas que el tema de España/Cataluña es tan importante para el mercado del Oro, al menos en la situación actual. Otra cosa sería si esto se "desmadra", pero vamos es la opción menos probable y ya hemos visto el "aviso" internacional que se ha reflejado en la caída de la Bolsa española y en la subida experimentada por la prima de riesgo. Al cierre se han atemperado, pero ahí queda...
> 
> En el Oro influyen factores mucho más determinantes que lo que estamos viviendo por aquí...
> 
> ...



Agradezco su aporte sobre el tema del hilo, después de tanta vorágine ajena sobre el "tema único".


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2017)

Hola, Duisenberg: Bueno, estoy en ello y también de algún conforero aislado. De todas formas, si sigue la actual dinámica, pues igual me tomo un descanso de unos pocos días y lo más probable es que escriba algo en mi blog de Rankia.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2017)

La fractura está consumada y está consumada por una simple razón.

Las fuerzas de seguridad españolas, por orden del Gobierno de la Nación, con el apoyo parlamentario del Partido Popular, del Partido Socialista y del partido Ciudadanos llegaron y avasallaron colegios electorales no por defender a la totalidad de los ciudadanos de la Nación Española sino para defender una cierta idea de la Nación Española que, obviamente, a fecha de hoy, 3 de octubre de 2017 no está consensuada por mucha Constitución que se utilice como arma arrojadiza.

Hay una imagen que para mi es muy reveladora. En Aiguablava, pueblo de unos centenares de habitantes, la policía española llegó, lanzó bombas lacrimógenas y consiguió entrar en el ayuntamiento y llevarse las urnas. Luego las tiraron en un barranco. Urnas. Insisto "Urnas". Cuando ya se fueron, los del pueblo recuperaron las urnas del barranco.

Y es que no se pueden poner puertas al campo.

La realidad es muy tozuda.

Yo quisiera decir (y me duele tener que decirlo) a los que no vivís en Cataluña o no entendéis lo que aquí ocurre es que a muchos, muchísimos catalanes ya les da igual el relato que se hace desde Moncloa. Les da igual tener que contrarrestarlo con centenares de vídeos en Youtube de lo ocurrido el 1 de octubre. Ellos ya han perdido esa esperanza, les da igual lo que diga El País, La Razón, ABC, El Mundo y Moncloa.

La guerra mediática no es tal porque muchos, muchísimos catalanes dan por consumada la fractura (y más tras lo ocurrido el 1 de Octubre - como guinda la "foto de familia" que se hizo la policía española volviendo al barco de piolín tras una gloriosa jornada). Para que haya guerra mediática hacen falta por lo menos dos partes. Una de ellas ya ha entendido que no hay entendimiento posible.

Una pena, una gran pena por lo menos para mi.

Y una pena porque los españoles de buena fe que defienden una España unida y solidaria van a ser, si no lo están siendo ya, las próximas víctimas de la tan cacareada "Constitucionalidad".

Termino. A los que consideran que éste no es espacio para comentar la candente e hirviente actualidad de España, decirles que de consumarse el proceso independentista de Cataluña, su capacidad adquisitiva para comprar onzas de oro se va a ver gravemente, por no decir, decisivamente, afectada, porque los teutones seguirán exigiendo que se pague la deuda.

Mi consejo, a los españoles de buena fe, llegado este punto de (casi) no retorno, es que convoquen un referéndum y se independicen.



_Edito:_ Corre por ahí un vídeo de esta mañana en el que se ve en un pueblo catalán a un huelguista (hoy hay huelga general en Cataluña por la actuación de la policía y Guardia Civil española el 1 de octubre) con una bandera española sobre los hombros y un cartel que dice: "Yo no soy independentista pero quiero a mi pueblo". Lo más entrañable de la historia es que la gente, los independentistas que son mayoría en la calle se le acercan y le dan palmadas en el hombro, incluso una mujer le da dos besos. Tanto el de la bandera española como los cientos con esteladas siguen caminando juntos por la calle.

No pongo el enlace porque, a mi vez, me he cansado de tratar de convencer a nadie de lo que es obvio. El que quiera que lo busque en Internet.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (3 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> La guerra mediática no es tal porque muchos, muchísimos catalanes dan por zanjada la fractura (y más tras lo ocurrido el 1 de Octubre - como guinda la "foto de familia" que se hizo la policía española volviendo al barco de piolín tras una gloriosa jornada).



Mas palos repartieron los mozos de cuadra a los indignados en su día y no pasó nada. Debe ser que las hostias con denominacióon de origen rompen menos huesos. Todo cortesía de la misma generalitat que ahora monta este fregao para proteger sus mamandurrias y que nos quiere vender como revolución popular.


----------



## oinoko (3 Oct 2017)

El problema de este sistema es que los gobernantes no trabajan para hacer lo mejor para el pueblo, sino que trabajan para salir reelegidos en las siguientes elecciones (Menos el Sr. Puigdemont, que lo que busca es la foto saliendo esposado de la Generalitat, pero este personaje es solo es la excepción que confirma la regla).

El irresponsable de Don Mariano siguiendo la norma electoralista habitual, hace sus cuentas electorales y opta por la opción de que cuanto más calientes estén las cosas en Cataluña, más votos saca él en el resto de España, como adalid necesario para mantener la "unidad de España" frente a la "ambigüedad" de los Socialistas.

Y en este calculo electoralista, de todas las reacciones posibles ante el referendum que tenia Don Mariano, eligió ir a provocar y agitar el avispero.

En el 9-N de 2014 hubo un "referendum" similar, la posición oficial fue ignorarlo, resultado: Los "indepes" se hicieron su butifarrada, y nadie fuera de Cataluña se enteró de nada.

Esta vez, Don Mariano no podía dejar pasar la oportunidad, y decidió ir a dar palos con el objetivo claro de salir en los telediarios.

Los Antidisturbios se plantaron en Barcelona, armados con sus porras, pero totalmente vendidos en cuanto a información o planificación, sin la mas remota idea de donde ir, ni que hacer. Se subestimo a propósito la capacidad de organizarse de los "indepes", el CNI o quien fuera que tuviera que pensar un poco en esta "campaña" militar, estuvo desaparecido. Esta gente que presume de desarticular los atentados antes de que se produzcan no fueron capaces de encontrar una misera urna ni papeleta que no quisiera ser encontrada. Está claro que no era el objetivo.

La policía estuvo dando palos de ciego toda la semana, simples maestros de escuela les tomaron el pelo todas las veces que quisieron, estuvieron buscando urnas como pollos sin cabeza en los lugares más absurdos. El plantarse en la sede de la CUP a buscar urnas (allí no había nada por ser un sitio demasiado obvio), sin una orden judicial y perder la tarde, es sólo un ejemplo de la falta de cerebro en la operación.

Cuando llego el Domingo toda la fustración de toda la semana haciendo el ridículo, se puso patente en las ensaladas de ostias que los antidisturbios repartieron sin motivo a todo lo que se movía.

Resultado: Hoy hay medio millón de independentistas más que hace una semana, y Rajoy ha subido en las encuestas de estimación de voto en el resto de España. Es un Win-Win? , No!, ¡Es un puto desastre!.

Hay una parte importante de Catalanes que no quiere independizarse de España , sino que quiere independizarse de Don Mariano, y quizás de esa parte de España donde estas estrategias electoralistas primarias funcionan.

Personalmente tengo clarisimo que una independencia a la fuerza, sin acuerdo con España, ni con la U.E. , ni con la ONU , ni con nadie, es un puro suicidio, pero lo que ha pasado este fin de semana me ha dejado sin argumentos para defenderlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Oct 2017)

Sigue prevaleciendo el tan lamentable “y tú más” que tanto detesto de los partidos.

Ha habido muchos errores POR AMBAS PARTES: Se tenía que haber pactado un referéndum legal hace tiempo (o lo que fuera que contentase las aspiraciones), lo del estatut no tiene nombre, a los españoles se les ha insultado por parte del pueblo catalán cientos de veces, a su vez a los catalanes han sido insultados por algunos medios de comunicación y partidos de ámbito estatal (para contentar a su parroquia), el referéndum fue un chiste, las cargas un despropósito (que por cierto lamentan muchos españoles, aunque otros no), hubo (y hay) actitudes fascistas por ambos bandos (si piensas lo mismo, sin problema, pero si piensas diferente yo te arrincono y nosotros te intimidamos),… y una larga lista de afrentas, convenientemente amplificadas por los gobernantes (o asambleas).
La gente quería (quiere) votar, pero la mayoría del pueblo catalán no quería (no quiere) la independencia.

¿Puede una Cataluña independiente ser un estado viable a largo plazo? Por supuesto que sí. Como Holanda.
¿Lo pasaría mal al principio, y habrá una erosión económica? Sí, sin determinar, pero es un precio que muchos estarían dispuestos a asumir. Sin problema en este punto, es transitorio.
¿Podría una Cataluña independiente pagar las pensiones? Por supuesto que no.

De una sociedad (como la catalana o cualquier otra), que justifica saltarse las leyes (las que subjetivamente ve “ajenas”, las de SU parlamento, las electorales que su parlamento ha creado para el referéndum… y las que me saltaré, morena), o que denosta la autoridad (de momento a la PN y a la GC por un error gravísimo de los altos mandos, pero esa semilla ya está/estaba), pues creo que lamentablemente va hacia la anarquía, nunca hacia una sociedad mejor. 
Deberían rodar cabezas por las cargas del domingo ¿a quién se le ocurrió juntar la gasolina (los votantes) con las cerillas (los antidisturbios)? Poco pasó para lo que podría haber sucedido, por civismo de unos y por profesionalidad de otros. Pero ese error no justifica la independencia.


Me gustaría una dimisión simultánea de Puigdemont y Rajoy… pero esto evidentemente no va a suceder.

Empiezan los artículos de este tipo… malo.
Noticias del BBVA: Tengo el dinero en un banco catalán, ¿qué me puede pasar?. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2017)

Tiogelito dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Empiezan los artículos de este tipo… malo.
> Noticias del BBVA: Tengo el dinero en un banco catalán, ¿qué me puede pasar?. Noticias de Empresas



Buenas tardes Tiogelito y gracias por tu comentario.

No pasa nada porque el banco no es catalán, ni español, ni tan siquiera alemán o chino es, tan solo un banco sin patria, ni nacionalidad, ni constitución, ni sentimientos, vamos que no tiene un corazón que palpita y que, por cierto, está quebrado pero con asistencia respiratoria a cuenta del bolsillo de catalanes, españoles, chinos, alemanes ... a los que sí les palpita el corazón.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Oct 2017)

Esto ocurre por tener a dos organizaciones de delincuentes al cargo de España y de Cataluña. 

Todos eran seguros encausados en futuras demandas por ladrones y corruptos y se han inventado este sarao para distraer la atención del populacho, que hoy es independentista, ayer pujolista, antesdeayer franquista, mañana comunista y pasado lo que le manden. 

Es alucinante lo fácil que es para el poder dirigir la agenda y las preocupaciones del supuesto ciudadano que será expoliado y dejado en la calle por la oligarquía española igual que por la catalana, porque son la misma. 

Por eso es una aberración que la supuesta izquierda se haya vuelto nacionalista. Y por cierto, no se sabe quien ha decidido esto, o en qué congreso, asamblea u órgano político, y si no depende todo del aire que le dé esa mañana al coletas de turno que, como acostumbra, ya ha cambiado de opinión media docena de veces en este asunto.

Claro que una vez que se ha abandonado a la clase trabajadora, hay que ir buscando otra clientela más agradecida y así vemos a la nueva hornada de héroes progresistas apoyando los intereses de la burguesía nacionalista o de la inmigración revientasalarios, que viene a competir por las migajas del capitalismo con lo más desfavorecido de nuestra clase obrera.


No habrá independencia de Cataluña, eso seguro. Lo que habrá es un montón de gente que va a perderlo todo, la libertad y alguno, ojalá me equivoque, la vida.

Todo es muy triste, pero yo ya estoy llegando a esa edad en que lo ha visto todo y todo le parece más de lo mismo.


----------



## urgent (3 Oct 2017)

Gracias Fernando, Firsch, ...

Por cierto ¿alguién sabe que "hay" del "incendio" que pasó hace unos días en los juzgados de Valencia? Uyy NO que estamos ocupados con lo de Catalunya.

Saludos,

Juzgados doinde se "investigaba" lo de la trama Gurtel... del PP. ¿Les suena?

Ah! Si caen el Sabadell o La CAixa caen también los demás. Es como si cayesen el BBVA y el Santander, también van detrás los otros. (no soy ningun fan de ningun banco o caja o mundo financiero aunque por desgracia pasamos por ellos)

(Será mejor poner el dinero en el Popular, la CAM, ... ,uuuyy, perdón que ya no existen)


----------



## urgent (3 Oct 2017)

Para quién tenga ganas de leer un poco de historia (un poco).

Tratado de Utrech. 

Resumen: mejor leed un poco.

Salut,


----------



## atom ant (3 Oct 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Personalmente tengo clarisimo que una independencia a la fuerza, sin acuerdo con España, ni con la U.E. , ni con la ONU , ni con nadie, es un puro suicidio, pero lo que ha pasado este fin de semana me ha dejado sin argumentos para defenderlo.
> 
> Saludos.



creo yo que el suicidio sería para toda la UE si permite independencias unilaterales porque los veriamos surgir como champiñones.
saludos

Fernando: Gracias, bien hallado... un abrazo amigo.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2017)

Sólo para contertulios que reflexionan.

Lo que está ocurriendo estos días en España no es un enfrentamiento entre españoles e independentistas catalanes.

Moncloa quiere contar la cosa a dos bandas cuando en realidad hay tres.

Catalanes, Españoles y el régimen del 78.

Los dos primeros, seguro que se entenderían.


----------



## kikepm (3 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> La fractura está consumada y está consumada por una simple razón.



Nunca ha habido por parte de los nacionalistas españoles el más mínimo intento de negociar, contemporizar o proponer.

La ruptura ocurre por ambas partes, yo vivo y trabajo en MAdrid y te garantizo que todo mi entorno está absolutamente radicalizado. ODIAN lo catalán por encima de cualquier consideración, se tragan los nodos de los "informativos" españoles sin la más mínima capacidad crítica, la propaganda más lamentable forma parte de su ideario.

Yo creo que lo mejor que puede ocurrir por el bien de los catalanes es que se desconecten cuanto antes. España no es ni será nunca un estado decente en el que convivir.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Sólo para contertulios que reflexionan.
> 
> Lo que está ocurriendo estos días en España no es un enfrentamiento entre españoles e independentistas catalanes.
> 
> ...



Los dos primeros son los mismos.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Nunca ha habido por parte de los nacionalistas españoles el más mínimo intento de negociar, contemporizar o proponer.
> 
> La ruptura ocurre por ambas partes, yo vivo y trabajo en MAdrid y te garantizo que todo mi entorno está absolutamente radicalizado. ODIAN lo catalán por encima de cualquier consideración, se tragan los nodos de los "informativos" españoles sin la más mínima capacidad crítica, la propaganda más lamentable forma parte de su ideario.
> 
> Yo creo que lo mejor que puede ocurrir por el bien de los catalanes es que se desconecten cuanto antes. España no es ni será nunca un estado decente en el que convivir.



En el pecado llevan la penitencia. No pueden ir a ningún lado solos porque son esclavos de una deuda impagable por vivir por encima de sus posibilidades. En este punto les congratulo e invito a disfrutar de sus políticos del 3% a los ellos y solo ellos han votado.

El único futuro viable que se les podría ver es como un paraíso fiscal promovido por los gusanos en la propia Europa.

En el fondo estamos viendo en riguroso directo la pela de mafias por un pastel menguante y no hay para todos. Parece que una rama de la famiglia quiere más cacho y pide lo suyo.

Y luego están los tontos útiles, los que ponen la jeta para no ganar nada. Pero eso lo dejo para otro post.


----------



## urgent (3 Oct 2017)

Si quedaba algún puente de diálogo y entendimiento, el discurso del Rey Felipe VI de España (perdón del régimen y no de todos los españoles) lo ha dinamitado.

Podía haber hecho un pequeño gesto (interesarse por los heridos -que también son/eran ciudadanos suyos, etc..) pero no ha sido así.

Si es buena persona lo siento por el, y si es mala persona lo siento por los ciudadanos que tendrán que aguantar.

Yo ya desconecto totalmente de quien no me quiere.

Salut i bona sort.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2017)

No tiene arreglo. En un sentido u otro van a haber hostias como panes. Ya hay vídeos en internet sobre que se está a un paso de las armas por parte de los más radicales de ambos bandos.

Gracias R78, gracias agitadores separatistas. Espero que el puto infierno sea vuestro hogar por el resto de vuestra existencia.

Una parte no tiene más opción que proclamar la DIU y la otra no tiene más opción de intervenir estilo 155. Todo lo que sea diferente a esto habrá sido utilizar a la población mientras ellos deciden el precio de su trifulca.

En el fondo es el país que hemos votado. A disfrutarlo, no queda otra.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (3 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Nunca ha habido por parte de los nacionalistas españoles el más mínimo intento de negociar, contemporizar o proponer.



Por qué no les basta con la autonomía? Llevan décadas haciendo lo que les sale de sus putos cojones pasándose la legalidad por el arco del triunfo. 

Balcanizar España no es negociable ni siquiera proponible.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: Desde el mismo momento que dices que NO me respetas, pues ya pierdes todo el interés que pudiera tener en debatir contigo. De hecho, lo que me dices me importa una soberana MIERDA...

De todas formas, me he leído tus últimos escritos y que sigo considerando "infumables", aparte de contradictorios...

Vamos a ver, he leído que en su momento recibistes palos de los "angelitos" de la época que fuera... Bien, perfecto, es decir que tú decidistes saltarte el ordenamiento legal de la época y que ahora reprochas a otros. Eso se conoce como "doble moral" o, quizás, eso era antes...

Luego, un tipo que habla de Amor, Paz, Armonía, Reencarnación, Teosofía y solicita la represión para unos ciudadanos NO me parece muy consecuente con lo que proclama, así que tus "moralismos" se los "vendes" a otro...

Tú NO tienes pajolera idea de los símbolos que yo tengo juramentados y que NO he traicionado. Además, me hacia gracia ese comentario cuando nuestra Historia esta repleta de hechos en los que "garantes" de esos "símbolos" se los han pasado por el "Arco del Triunfo"...

Y NO, este año NO voy a asistir a la celebración de La Patrona y si lo hiciera no sería consecuente con lo que ahora pienso... que sigue estando lejos del Independentismo, pero SÍ que estoy en una etapa de "reflexión" personal al respecto. De todas formas, espero y deseo que se llegue a algún acuerdo que "pacifique" la actual crispación existente en Cataluña y también en España.

Podría responderte a todas las cuestiones y reproches que me has hecho, pero la verdad prefiero dedicar el tiempo a otras cosas como responder a atom ant o preparar algo para Rankia. Entiendo que este debate ya no tiene mucho sentido en este hilo, ya que las posiciones tomadas por unos y otros ya están muy definidas, de manera que NO ayuda a este hilo el echar más "leña" al fuego....


----------



## kikepm (3 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> En el fondo estamos viendo en riguroso directo la pela de mafias por un pastel menguante y no hay para todos. Parece que una rama de la famiglia quiere más cacho y pide lo suyo.
> 
> Y luego están los tontos útiles, los que ponen la jeta para no ganar nada. Pero eso lo dejo para otro post.



Disiento bastante, Creo que el movimiento soberanista catalán es mucho más popular de lo que los medios españoles sugieren. Y los sucesos de estos días le están dando una base aún mayor.

Lo que no quita para que sea cierto que hay un enfrentamiento entre élites.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (3 Oct 2017)

Vaya vaya, que desilusión más grande Don Fernando, le tenía a usted por un tipo reflexivo y sensato y al final ha salido del armario, está de acuerdo y aprueba la dinamitación de un Estado de Derecho y apoya abiertamente romper e incumplir las leyes en aras de un interés personal e interesado. Lo último que hubiera imaginado es verle a usted como un vulgar borrokilla quemando cajeros y pintando la cara de tomate a viejas para culpar a la policía de sus "desmanes". Espero que no quebranten la seguridad de su hogar para robarle a usted y a su familia todo el colorao del que va cargado para asegurarse un futuro prometedor y tranquilo porque en este caso los autores de tal desaguisado serían exculpados y no denunciados en aras de la libertad y la seguridad de las personas por lo que podrían volver a reincidir y robar a alguien que sí que está comprometido con la Ley y el Derecho, osea que todos tenemos derecho a quebrantar la Ley cuando nos venga en gana sin ningún temor a castigo alguno ni a consecuencias derivables de tal comportamiento.

Cuando antes me referí al "hambre" no me refería al hambre de los catalanes precisamente, ya sabemos todos los españoles que ustedes y los vascos tienen muchos posibles gracias a las políticas de apaciguamiento que llevaron a cabo el Diablo de Franco y gobiernos posteriores con la cesión de la joya de la corona que no es otra que la competencia exclusiva en la Educación. 

Parodiando al fichaje de Tardá no se crea que los españoles somos imbéciles, el hambre despabila al más pintado.

Buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2017)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, me he mirado lo que preguntabas y, ciertamente, es muy interesante, máxime si consideramos que está a la "vuelta de la esquina"... Sin embargo, otros -muchos- prefieren entretenerse mirando dedos en vez de a la Luna...

No cabe duda de que la aplicación de Basilea III va a tener un efecto restrictivo y especialmente significativo para las Pymes, ya que éstas son las que más dependen del crédito bancario.

En la práctica, a las grandes compañías no les va a afectar, puesto que pueden buscar financiación en los mercados de capitales, pero no es así en las Pymes que en su casi totalidad dependen de la financiación bancaria y que es muy relevante en Europa.

En España esto va a suponer un grave problema, ya que las Pymes son el tipo de empresas que más aportan al PIB y también en la generación de empleo. Más si lo comparamos con otras economías europeas. Todavía se agrava más el problema si consideramos que por la propia estructura del país son más frecuentes las microempresas...

Se sabe que se está trabajando desde la UE para intentar corregir esta situación y mejorar el acceso a la financiación de las Pymes. El programa fundamental para ello es el "European Fund for Estrategic Investment" (EFSI), también conocido como Plan Junckers. Esta iniciativa quiere favorecer una mayor capacidad de absorción del Riesgo del Banco Europeo de Inversiones (BEI) para que esta entidad de financiación pública europea pueda incrementar el volumen de las líneas de financiación y garantías puestas a disposición del sistema financiero europeo.

A corto plazo, la nueva regulación afectará negativamente tanto al sector bancario como a su oferta de financiación al sector privado y ahí las Pymes tienen bastantes "números" para pasarlo mal...

En fin, atom ant, ahí queda reflejada la información de que dispongo y también mi conclusión final. De todas formas, te dejo bastantes elementos para que puedas seguir investigando por tu cuenta sobre este tema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 23:57 ----------

# Me gusta tu Spread: No sé cómo ha interpretado Vd. mi escrito, pero bueno eso ya NO importa. Vd. y yo ya no vamos a debatir NADA MÁS. Y yo NO he salido de ningún "armario" y Vd. está claro que SÍ... ¡Ah! claro: hay "armarios" y "armarios"... ¿No?

No se preocupe por mí... Hace muchos años que sé defenderme y el "colorao" está lejos de las garras de cualquiera de por aquí, así que por ese lado estoy sumamente tranquilo.

Por cierto, como me gustaría una 2ª Enmienda como la que tienen los americanos...

Y tenga Vd. también unas Buenas Noches.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# Me gusta tu Spread: No sé cómo ha interpretado Vd. mi escrito, pero bueno eso ya NO importa. Vd. y yo ya no vamos a debatir NADA MÁS. Y yo NO he salido de ningún "armario" y Vd. está claro que SÍ... ¡Ah! claro: hay "armarios" y "armarios"... ¿No?
> 
> No se preocupe por mí... Hace muchos años que sé defenderme y el "colorao" está lejos de las garras de cualquiera de por aquí, así que por ese lado estoy sumamente tranquilo.
> 
> ...



Coooñiio, es usted una caja de sorpresas, le gustaría a usted poder disponer de armas a tutiplén para poder usarlas contra quien considere oportuno, pero no le gusta que los demás las tengan para defenderse así mismo ejerciendo su derecho a la legítima defensa. Cada post que escribe se prodiga usted más como un auténtico demócrata. Le veo votando al Mr TRUMP en cero coma......


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

Vaya, vaya... Seguimos "interpretando" lo que nos da la gana... Y lea bien la 2ª Enmienda para saber de lo que hablo, aunque desde luego NO le va a gustar...

Por supuesto, yo tengo de "demócrata" lo mismo que Vd., es decir NADA y todo porque NO vivo en un Estado democrático.

¿Y de dónde saca que yo quiero armas para usarlas contra quien considere oportuno? Cómo se le nota el "pelaje"...


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vaya, vaya... Seguimos "interpretando" lo que nos da la gana... Y lea bien la 2ª Enmienda para saber de lo que hablo, aunque desde luego NO le va a gustar...
> 
> Por supuesto, yo tengo de "demócrata" lo mismo que Vd., es decir NADA y todo porque NO vivo en un Estado democrático.
> 
> ¿Y de dónde saca que yo quiero armas para usarlas contra quien considere oportuno? Cómo se le nota el "pelaje"...



De la wiky:

La Segunda Enmienda a la Constitución de los Estados Unidos, es parte de la llamada Carta de Derechos aprobada el 15 de diciembre de 1791. En síntesis, da el derecho a la posesión de armas. En los Estados Unidos de América la ley da pocas limitaciones para portar armas.

Si mentiras me dicen mentiras cuento.

No me puede tachar de no demócrata cuando soy un fervoroso y alentador cumplidor de las leyes legalmente promulgadas por pueblos soberanos. No manipule, haga usted el favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

De portar las armas a usarlas contra quien se considere oportuno hay una notable DIFERENCIA... Vuelva a leer la Wiki y a lo mejor se entera bien de lo que es la 2ª Enmienda.

Lo mismo le digo: NO manipule lo que escribo y que creo se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2017)

Me gusta tu Spread dijo:


> Vaya vaya, que desilusión más grande Don Fernando, le tenía a usted por un tipo reflexivo y sensato y al final ha salido del armario, está de acuerdo y aprueba la dinamitación de un Estado de Derecho y apoya abiertamente romper e incumplir las leyes en aras de un interés personal e interesado. Lo último que hubiera imaginado es verle a usted como un vulgar borrokilla quemando cajeros y pintando la cara de tomate a viejas para culpar a la policía de sus "desmanes". Espero que no quebranten la seguridad de su hogar para robarle a usted y a su familia todo el colorao del que va cargado para asegurarse un futuro prometedor y tranquilo porque en este caso los autores de tal desaguisado serían exculpados y no denunciados en aras de la libertad y la seguridad de las personas por lo que podrían volver a reincidir y robar a alguien que sí que está comprometido con la Ley y el Derecho, osea que todos tenemos derecho a quebrantar la Ley cuando nos venga en gana sin ningún temor a castigo alguno ni a consecuencias derivables de tal comportamiento.
> 
> Cuando antes me referí al "hambre" no me refería al hambre de los catalanes precisamente, ya sabemos todos los españoles que ustedes y los vascos tienen muchos posibles gracias a las políticas de apaciguamiento que llevaron a cabo el Diablo de Franco y gobiernos posteriores con la cesión de la joya de la corona que no es otra que la competencia exclusiva en la Educación.
> 
> ...




No soy Fernando pero le contesto.

En primer lugar, en esta tertulia que es este hilo no ha comentado usted nada nunca hasta estos días, y mire usted que se han tocado temas en este hilo.

De lo cual deduzco que es usted un submarino.

Que sepa que en este hilo de conversación la línea de flotación la tenemos muy alta y que seguiremos conversando, que no escupiendo.

Un saludo, buenas noches y sobre todo, buena suerte.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De portar las armas a usarlas contra quien se considere oportuno hay una notable DIFERENCIA... Vuelva a leer la Wiki y a lo mejor se entera bien de lo que es la 2ª Enmienda.



Cierto, también las puede tener usted como recuerdo o como objetos de colección en cuyo caso no le importaría tenerlas inutilizadas por lo que no me explico ese deseo en poder portar armas para nada ienso:

---------- Post added 04-oct-2017 at 00:20 ----------




frisch dijo:


> No soy Fernando pero le contesto.
> 
> En primer lugar, en esta tertulia que es este hilo no ha comentado usted nada nunca hasta estos días, y mire usted que se han tocado temas en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Desconozco a que se refiere usted con lo de "submarino" pero también le deseo mucha suerte, la vamos a necesitar todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

Mire, en el pasado ya tuve suficiente experiencia con las armas y NO me gustan... si no podría tenerlas dentro de nuestro ordenamiento legal... ¿No?

También poseo una extraordinaria colección de maquetas militares y NO hacen "pupa"...


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mire, en el pasado ya tuve suficiente experiencia con las armas y NO me gustan... si no podría tenerlas dentro de nuestro ordenamiento legal... ¿No?
> 
> También poseo una extraordinaria colección de maquetas militares y NO hacen "pupa"...



Me parece estupendo Don Fernando, yo tampoco soy amigo de las armas, las carga el diablo y las disparan los hijos de puta. No he sido yo el que ha sacado el tema de las armas a colación. No se pongan nerviosos. No vengo a romper el NWO que se sigue en este hilo el cual casi me sé de memoria así como el rol que juega cada uno. Tranquilos, no cuelguen al mensajero. Tan solo soy un espectador expectante al que quieren joderle el país sin darle la oportunidad de expresarse siquiera, les cansaré lo menos posible


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

Bueno, al menos ha dicho Vd. algo coherente y que compartimos: me refiero a las armas. ¿Yo nervioso? NO, hombre, estoy acostumbrado a situaciones extremas y lo que se pueda escribir por aquí tiene la importancia que cada cual quiera darle...

Y NO se equivoque: yo no deseo que se destruya "su" país... que entre otras cosas es el MÍO o es que sólo valgo para pagar impuestos...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

Hola, de nuevo... Ahí os dejo el enlace a una noticia que tiene que ver con el título del hilo...

Russia Gold Rush Sees Record Reserves For Putin Era - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Por cierto, me voy a tomar unos pocos días de descanso en el hilo, ya que NO puedo malgastar mi tiempo respondiendo a unos "indocumentados" y, además, tengo cosas más interesantes que hacer. perooooo antes dejo esta "perla":

"Si la Libertad significa algo, es el derecho de decirle a la gente lo que no quiere oír." (George Orwell)

Bueno, espero que a mí vuelta esto ande más "reposado"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2017)

buon giorno bambinos

comprendo el hastío que puedas sentir Fernando, yo también estoy cansado de discutir pero me parece tan lamentable la situación que dan ganas de llorar. Estoy viendo odio, inculcado, irracional. Ingeniería social al servicio de la "filantropía discreta"... en fin, es mi opinión
Por aquí andaré poniéndome las pilas y afinando en lo posible los radares, el 2018 ya mismo. Vuelve pronto ok?
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2017)

Hola, atom ant: Gracias y tienes la respuesta a lo que preguntabas en el post 4989.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: Bueno, me he mirado lo que preguntabas y, ciertamente, es muy interesante, máxime si consideramos que está a la "vuelta de la esquina"... Sin embargo, otros -muchos- prefieren entretenerse mirando dedos en vez de a la Luna...
> 
> No cabe duda de que la aplicación de Basilea III va a tener un efecto restrictivo y especialmente significativo para las Pymes, ya que éstas son las que más dependen del crédito bancario.
> 
> ...





ok gracias Fernando, Pues si, las pymes, las hipotecas, somos adictos al credito y parece llegar un periodo en el que todos vamos a pasarlo mal.

aunque las grandes empresas puedan buscar financiación en el mercado supongo que sus márgenes de maniobra se recortan. Quizá llegan tiempos para el análisis fundamental...

Saludos


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (4 Oct 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Si la Libertad significa algo, es el derecho de decirle a la gente lo que no quiere oír." (George Orwell)
> 
> Saludos.



Una cita muy oportuna que viene al pelo, la suscribo totalmente letra por letra. Que descanse usted Don Fernando y esperemos que a su vuelta se haya restituido el orden constitucional, el seny y la cordura en esa parte de nuestro país.


----------



## jorka (4 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Disiento bastante, Creo que el movimiento soberanista catalán es mucho más popular de lo que los medios españoles sugieren. Y los sucesos de estos días le están dando una base aún mayor.
> 
> Lo que no quita para que sea cierto que hay un enfrentamiento entre élites.




El discurso fácil de que se trata de un enfrentamiento entre las oligarquias catalana y española no resiste el mínimo análisis.

Vamos a ver tanto Foment del Treball (la gran patronal catalana) como la patronal bancaria catalana (CAIXABANK y SABADELL) están en contra de la independencia. Y yo creo que estos son parte de la ologarquía catalana. O no?

Hay que ir a analisis más detallados. Pero ahora ya estamos en plena batalla ideologica e informativa, se cierran filas, se defienden esloganes y se extiende el odio hacia el "enemigo". Los puntos de encuentro estan dinamitados, el discurso del rey solo prepara el enfrentamiento.

Yo no veo mas solución que ir hacia la separación, los puentes estan rotos a nivel popular.


----------



## kikepm (4 Oct 2017)

jorka dijo:


> El discurso fácil de que se trata de un enfrentamiento entre las oligarquias catalana y española no resiste el mínimo análisis.
> 
> Vamos a ver tanto Foment del Treball (la gran patronal catalana) como la patronal bancaria catalana (CAIXABANK y SABADELL) están en contra de la independencia. Y yo creo que estos son parte de la ologarquía catalana. O no?
> 
> ...



Absolutamente, en Madrid el nivel de propaganda es tan nauseabundo que estoy teniendo muchas dificultades para hablar de política con los lugareños a un nivel de decencia y racionalidad mínimos.

De repente todo dios, bueno casi todo dios aquí es un facha recalcitrante.


----------



## Tiogelito (4 Oct 2017)

Nunca había visto este estado de crispación: en la oficina de Barcelona, cada “equipo” defendiendo sus colores, y crispado con el otro equipo (o los otros equipos). Discusiones acaloradas entre gente que siempre se ha llevado bien (o muy bien) a primeras horas, silencios y miradas extrañas al final del día…
Catalanes muy ofendidos por las cargas (de España, sin distinción). El resto de España se siente insultada por los catalanes (también sin distinción), y a partir de ahí, grados.
Por lo menos, dentro de las familias (y de los respectivos equipos de cada uno) se ven más besos y más comprensión …más tolerancia…
Tras la carga del domingo, ahora la revancha y el acoso al “otro”: a los policías (y sus inocentes familiares), a los tibios, a los medios de comunicación... De manual: acción-reacción. Y si es posible, con intereses.

Bueno, miremos hacia el futuro ¿y ahora qué?
Hoy le tirarán de las orejas a Rajoy en Bruselas, (pero cerrarán filas con el estado y las leyes constitucionales).
Por tacticismo, dejamos que Mariano se desangre 1 ó 2 días más, pero ya mañana (o pasado) DUI. Fiesta y alborozo.
Evidentemente, no lo van a consentir: supresión de autonomía -> algún disturbio sofocado (por Mossos), desobediencia civil y manifestaciones durante meses ¿detenciones de dirigentes políticos?. ¿Y luego qué? ¿Alguien ve otro devenir? No pregunto si alguien prefiere otro…

La buena noticia es que hoy en la COPE ya no se rasgaban las vestiduras y abría la posibilidad de una reforma constitucional que permitiese consultaS. Algo ha cambiado incluso en los más reaccionarios.

En este dibujo (de La Voz de Galicia) faltan Rajoy y Puigdemont dirigiendo el tráfico…







Bon día a la buena gente de Cataluña y del resto de España


----------



## veismuler (4 Oct 2017)

De eso nada... Aquí no se va nadie... Las posiciones están enfrentadas... Pero de separación.. Nanay de la china... Que se arreglen las cosas... Que se vuelva al marco constitucional.. Cárcel para los sediciosos.. Que coño es eso de que yo te robo.. Con las prebendas hechas durante años a Cataluña.. Para gobernar dando apoyo a quien luego ni te lo agradece... Cero patatero a la inmersión lingüística y cero patatero a quien no quiera a su país.. El que quiera que se vaya pero fuera del territorio español que es también Cataluña.. Viva España leche!!


----------



## kikepm (4 Oct 2017)

Mientras tanto, los cumplidores de la ley:

Génova no recoge la citación de su tesorera por la 'caja B' de Valencia y elude la orden judicial


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Oct 2017)

Bueno a ver como acaba la cortina de humo para desviar lo del 3%...esperemos que bien y que la gente no se deje manipular por los corruptes...


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2017)

jorka dijo:


> El discurso fácil de que se trata de un enfrentamiento entre las oligarquias catalana y española no resiste el mínimo análisis.
> 
> Vamos a ver tanto Foment del Treball (la gran patronal catalana) como la patronal bancaria catalana (CAIXABANK y SABADELL) están en contra de la independencia. Y yo creo que estos son parte de la ologarquía catalana. O no?
> 
> ...



¿donde se ha dicho que la oligarquía catalana quiere la independencia?

Los que tienen el poder están discutiendo por un nuevo modelo de reparto de la tarta, no por la independencia.

En un escenario de independencia, Cataluña sólo saldría adelante como un paraíso fiscal. No soporta ni 4 meses sin el chute que le dan todos los meses.

Si no me ha entendido, intentaré explicarlo de otra forma.


----------



## GOLDBUG (4 Oct 2017)

*nivel de propaganda*



kikepm dijo:


> Absolutamente, en Madrid el nivel de propaganda es tan nauseabundo que estoy teniendo muchas dificultades para hablar de política con los lugareños a un nivel de decencia y racionalidad mínimos.
> 
> De repente todo dios, bueno casi todo dios aquí es un facha recalcitrante.



Es cierto, el nivel de propaganda en los medios de Madrid...uf terrible terrible, en cambio en Cataluña es una revolución pacífica, equitativa y por supuesto nadie mueve los hilos por detrás. Es todo un movimiento espontáneo y para nada organizado y sobretodo superpacífico y cero violento...Madre mía lo que hay que oir. Lo dice un español y catalán que conste, saludos

El vídeo viral en el que un jefe de los Mossos defiende ante Évole las bondades de las cargas policiales - El Catalán

Vídeo: Varios agentes acorralados en Calella y otros vídeos de la tensión contra la policía en Cataluña | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


----------



## pamarvilla (4 Oct 2017)

Siento el off topic pero leído lo leído también voy a dejar un poco de mi opinión sobre el lamentablemente todavía no resuelto "problema catalán".

Uff sí, sí que es vomitiva la propaganda de Madrit

*TV3%* a los críos: los maderos españolazos mu malos... en cambio la poli catalana, la poli catalana es mu güena (qué frágil es la memoria) con las cargas de los Mossos o las que en cualquier democracia europea se viene haciendo. Llegadas estas situaciones (instigadas a veces por el propio poder) las cosas siempre son penosas para la gente corriente que por curiosidad o por el ardor del momento se mete donde no debe y recibe un palo o varios. Y sí, desgraciadamente, algunas veces hay excesos policiales y desgracias, evitables por unos y por otros. De agitadores profesionales ya está todo inventado, a la hora de las cargas se retiran y dejan a los inocentes en el eje de la carga. 

Y las imágenes son muy manipulables... como ver a un presunto inocente siendo reducido o empujado cuando instantes antes apedreaba o era él quien empujaba o pateaba a un agente.

Es encantador como se van moldeando "a la catalana" las mentes desde las edades más tiernas y con el extra de Carles Bond dando esquinazo al helicóptero de los de Spectra para poder "botar". Lástima que sólo ofrezcan una foto.

Así explica TV3 el 1-O a los niños - YouTube

Ni una cosa ni la otra, o las dos más o menos parejas de mierda con sus singulares corrupciones y miserias añadidas. Aunque, en mi opinión, desde Barcelona se ha venido presionando demasiado con un falso ofrecimiento al diálogo a lo que era y es una huida hacia adelante de la oligarquía catalana y su sistema corrupto (más o menos como en el resto del país) mientras han venido deteriorando la calidad de vida de la sociedad catalana, sus derechos y servicios, mientras la han estado acribillando a impuestos.

¡Visca España, Viva Cataluña!


----------



## GOLDBUG (4 Oct 2017)

Chicos bajad el tono con esos video anticatalanes y manipulados totalmente por Madrid...que esto es una revolución pacífica de claveles y sonrisas. Mientras los derechos de los que nos sentimos españoles y catalanes pisoteados y sin representados en el Parlament; Como ya se vió con la aprobación de la Ley del Referéndum y Transitoriedad. Eso ni Hitler se atrevió a hacerlo en un primer momento en el Reichstag. La policía política catalana, que antes repartía a los de la CUP chocolate y turrones por Navidad, ahora es nuestra querida polícia, pero claro el video está manipulado por los de Madrid...que malos estos fascistas. Seguro que el Gobierno español y España ha hecho muchas cosas mal, pero lo que no se puede hacer, es haber fracturado la convivencia en Cataluña, cargarse el Estatut, la Constitución y encima echarle la mayoría de la culpa al PP y al Estado español. Recuerdo que algunas personas en el foro, hace tiempo, aludían a la buena convivencia que había en Cataluña y tachaban de mentiras, a algunos medios españolistas que decían que tal convivencia no era tan idílica. Pues quizás antes, era así....pero ahora ya no lo es. Aqui, un catalán español, atrincherado en mi sofá con la senyera y la bandera española, pero con muy poco Seny. Ante todo pido perdón si alguien se siente ofendido, quizás no esté ya ni cuerdo y me hayan manipulado el cerebro...estos fascistas son muy muy malos


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2017)

Que bien os viene esto de Cataluña, asi podeis evadiros de la realidad, una realidad donde el oro no evoluciona, y Bitcoin ya vale más de 3 veces que la onza de oro.


----------



## Orooo (4 Oct 2017)

racional dijo:


> Bitcoin ya vale más de 3 veces que la onza de oro.


----------



## josema82 (5 Oct 2017)

Por favor, os agradeceria que dejaseis el tema catalán salvo si es para comentar consecuencias o hechos económico/financieras, os estáis cargando el hilo...

Gracias.


----------



## maragold (5 Oct 2017)

Oryzon.

Eurona.

Proclinic.

Sabadell??? (Sabadell!!!)

CaixaBank??? (La Caixa!!!)

De verdad, qué pena.

Un abrazo enooooooorme a todos vosotros, indepes o no, me la pela.

Mirad dónde nos (os) están llevando.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Oct 2017)

He encontrado esto sobre Catalunya que puede resultar interesante de leer......

Why Madrid Will Never Let Go - Catalonia Is Closer To The Eurozone Than Spain | Zero Hedge

Sin acritud.

Un saludo.

P.D.
Parafraseando a Fich (?) " somos simples ciudadanos que viven a verlas venir"........ o algo así . ::


----------



## veismuler (5 Oct 2017)

Artículo sesgado éste...como siempre la cara A y la B (las 2).
La verdad es que salen perdiendo tanto España como una hipotética Cataluña independiente (que no lo será)...
Lo de España ha quedado muy bien.
Pero para una Cataluña independiente sería más o menos así...salida del Euro, devaluación de nueva moneda, parte de la deuda que se lleva consigo, devaluación de los salarios (calculan los doctos que en un 25%), pérdida de confianza en los políticos corruptos, clima de insatisfaccion y nuevos caos callejeros por parte de la ciudadanía...y suma y sigue.
Yo nací entre Ceuta y Algeciras..soy distinto a un catalán, pero Cataluña también es mi tierra..De Cataluña es la sardana que la inventó uno de Jaén..Así que yo no me rompo en pedazos por unos hijos de su madre, unos extremistas de mierda que no han entendido que nadie es más que nadie. Que un catalan no es superior a un extremeño (me estoy acordando ahora de cuando algún adepto a la causa independentista soltó lo de que los cerebros catalanes eran mayores a los del resto de españa, comprobado científicamente).
Han sido tantas las méntiras y tanta gente crédula...
Adoctrinamiento en las escuelas..menos mal que cada vez escuchamos más testimonios del odio que han ido sembrando un poco allí y otro poco aquí. 
Así que actuamos como hermanos, bajo un mismo criterio (y no cabe otro que el de la ley)..O pasará lo que tenga que pasar y sufrirán por este orden.
Los sediciosos-Cárcel
El resto de catalanes y españoles sufrimiento...
Pero es bueno, que salga la mierda, las mentiras, las prebendas y el fin del odio por una y otra parte.
Pero no pasa sin que se vea la realidad. Cárcel a los que quieren dinamitar esto..
Un saludo a todos los españoles de bien.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Oct 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo curioso del futuro es que tiene la tendencia de salir , a veces, demasiadas quizás , por donde no se le espera.

P.D.
Precio del Oro : 1275,80 $ la onza Troy.
Precio de la Plata : 16,69 $ la onza Troy.

Fuente : Kitko.com


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> He encontrado esto sobre Catalunya que puede resultar interesante de leer......
> 
> Why Madrid Will Never Let Go - Catalonia Is Closer To The Eurozone Than Spain | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




Si ,pero te falta hacer la reordenación económica posterior a la independencia. O sea, a Cataluña habría que quitarle la parte del PIB correspondiente a estas empresas: Oryzon, Proclinic, Eurona, Cataluña Occidente, Banco de Sabadell y la Caixa y pasarlo al PIB del Estado español. Ojo, esto aún sin declararse la independencia, cuando se declare, ya veremos cuantas más se van de Cataluña. Bienvenido a la independencia económica de España después de 500 años de ser un Mercado cautivo. Oye, sin acritud eh, que ya sabes soy un puto fascista y me falta ser reeducado en la Nueva República Danesacatalana. Sigo atrincherado con mi senyera, la antigua bandera catalana de la cual derivaba el famoso Seny catalá, ahora perdido.


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

Parlem d'economía

Cataluña representa el 6,4% del territorio de España y ese territorio linda con el Mediterráneo y Francia. Del otro lado está el País Vasco y entremedio los Pirineos.

Cataluña representa el 18% de la población de España

Cataluña representa el 20% del PIB de España

17% de los cotizantes de la Seguridad Social 

y el 25% de los turistas vienen a Cataluña.


Estas son las razones por las que, a los que se les llena la boca con lo de "España" (no me refiero a los españoles de buena fe) y de Constitución, no se pueden imaginar ni en la peor de sus pesadillas que Cataluña se independice.

Yo, la verdad, me sentaría a charlar.


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Parlem d'economía
> 
> Cataluña representa el 6,4% del territorio de España y ese territorio linda con el Mediterráneo y Francia. Del otro lado está el País Vasco y entremedio los Pirineos.
> 
> ...



Te copio y pego mi texto anterior, ajustado a la nueva realidad, ya que veo que no estás muy puesto en las noticias de hoy y consecuentemente los datos que aportas ya están obsoletos. 

Si ,pero te falta hacer la reordenación económica posterior a la independencia. O sea, a Cataluña habría que quitarle ya la parte del PIB correspondiente a estas empresas: Oryzon, Proclinic, Eurona, Cataluña Occidente, Banco de Sabadell y la Caixa y pasarlo al PIB del Estado español. Ojo, esto aún sin declararse la independencia, cuando se declare, ya veremos cuantas más se van de Cataluña, pueden ser cientos y encima con las subidas en Bolsa que se producen al instante...no te cuento más. Bienvenido a la independencia económica de España después de 500 años de ser un Mercado cautivo, saludos


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

Bueno, no lo veo tal y como lo cuentas por varias razones.

En primer lugar habría que cifrar qué parte del PIB supone que se vayan 10, 15, 0 20 empresas. En segundo lugar, estas empresas que ayer y hoy han decidido independizarse de Cataluña, trasladan la sede social, no implicaría el traslado de oficinas, ni de personal. Es más, el Banco Sabadell que citas como que hoy a las 10 de la mañana ha hecho las maletas y tienee previsto abrir la sede social hoy a las cinco de la tarde en Oviedo, no es tal. La decisión se tomará esta tarde.

Abro un paréntesis que es puramente una idea que se me ha ocurrido, no tengo ninguna prueba, "ni las habrá" como dijo un notable político. ¿Con cuánto le habrán untado a Oryzon para que se independice de Cataluña?

En cuanto, a las subidas y bajadas en bolsa, de verdad, a estas alturas de la (su) fiesta, en fin como que no cuela. ¿Por qué bajo la bolsa española ayer? ¿Porque Antonio González y Xavi Prat vendieron sus 200 acciones? Cayó porque hubo un ataque de cortos.


En cualquier caso, sólo con que desaparezcan en el éter de la Sierra de Guadarrama 17 % de cotizantes a la Seguridad Social (o 15, me da igual), España empieza a rozar el colapso. Sólo con que un 18% de habitantes deje de pagar el IVA en España, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que podría ocurrir. Cabe una posible solución a este más bien negro negrísimo futuro y es que la banca pagase los 60 mil millones que les hemos prestado (los bancos son empresas privadas, hay que recordarlo o no olvidarlo) pero me temo que no va a ser así aunque tengan que modificar otra vez el artículo 135 de la sacrosanta Constitución y añadan la coletilla: y los bancos no pagarán sus deudas.

Si quieres que te diga la verdad, yo creo que estos son capaces.


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, no lo veo tal y como lo cuentas por varias razones.
> 
> En primer lugar habría que cifrar qué parte del PIB supone que se vayan 10, 15, 0 20 empresas. En segundo lugar, estas empresas que ayer y hoy han decidido independizarse de Cataluña, trasladan la sede social, no implicaría el traslado de oficinas, ni de personal. Es más, el Banco Sabadell que citas como que hoy a las 10 de la mañana ha hecho las maletas y tienee previsto abrir la sede social hoy a las cinco de la tarde en Oviedo, no es tal. La decisión se tomará esta tarde.
> 
> ...



Te sigo desde hace muchos años y cada vez me sorprende más tu capacidad de divagar y surfear por encima de las olas...., si esas empresas tienen su sede fiscal en España, pues los impuestos se pagan en España y no en la Nova República y lo demás son cuentos independentistas....y van cuántos Frish?? oye de buen rollito eh que me caes genial, un saludito y ya no ensucio el hilo más


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

Sin comentarios.
No salto al trapo.


----------



## Tiogelito (5 Oct 2017)

Seguís argumentando (por no decir discutiendo), y lo que lo que os diré ahora desde mi atalaya, seguro os sorprenderá: *ambos tenéis vuestra parte de razón*. 
Y en el caso concreto del tema financiero, por supuesto que habría erosión económica en ambos lados.

Me entra la duda de si ya el consuelo es que el otro se va a j##er más...


----------



## maragold (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Parlem d'economía
> 
> Cataluña representa el 6,4% del territorio de España y ese territorio linda con el Mediterráneo y Francia. Del otro lado está el País Vasco y entremedio los Pirineos.
> 
> ...



De verdad crees que, *desde un punto de vista estrictamente económico*, a Cataluña le interesa la independencia?

15 o 20 empresas, dices? En apenas unos días se han ido varias importantes... sin que haya DUI. Imagínate con DUI!

Por supuesto que al resto de España tampoco le interesa, pero desde un punto de vista estrictamente económico creo que no es comparable el daño...

Te digo más, creo que al final la independencia se parará desde el propio gobierno catalán... y por motivos económicos.

Y afortunadamente también, a partir de ahí... *a sentarse y negociar.*


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Seguís argumentando (por no decir discutiendo), y lo que lo que os diré ahora desde mi atalaya, seguro os sorprenderá: *ambos tenéis vuestra parte de razón*.
> Y en el caso concreto del tema financiero, por supuesto que habría erosión económica en ambos lados.
> 
> Me entra la duda de si ya el consuelo es que el otro se va a j##er más...



Yo no estoy discutiendo y, en ningún caso, busco consuelos rastreros. Creo que todo lo que he dicho siempre sobre este tema ha sido exquisitamente conciliador y abogando por hablar, no porque yo tenga una postura que quiera defender frente al otro que tiene la opuesta. No la tengo. Sin embargo, como cuando por mucho que naciera en una familia vasca independentista, me dieran de leches durante tres días en comisaría, llegado el momento voté PP (Aznar) porque asesinaron a Gregorio Órdoñez, insisto lo hice por decencia, constato que en este país esa virtud no sobra.


----------



## veismuler (5 Oct 2017)

También se ha olvidado decir que el 80% de los productos que vende Cataluña al resto de los españoles deberán ser reubicados en una hipotética Cataluña independiente... España ni Francia ni Alemania le pillarian nada de nada... La commonwealth sería la única que pillaría productos de la nueva Cataluña que se los adquiriría a precio inglés... Provocando mayor miseria.. La diferencia está en que una sigue en mercado abierto... La otra conduciría al desastre y a una nueva confrontación social.... VIVA España.
Edito para decir que el 80 % de todo el producto catalán lo adquiere el resto de España.... Es toito to.... Y caería Cataluña antes que España... Esto lo saben las grandes empresas pero la Generalidad no te cuenta


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

maragold dijo:


> De verdad crees que, *desde un punto de vista estrictamente económico*, a Cataluña le interesa la independencia?





No, no creo.

Creo que me has malinterpretado en cuanto a los datos oficiales de lo que supondría para España que Cataluña se independizara. Con ello no quería decir que a Cataluña le fuese bien. No lo sé pero es muy probable que no o, en cualquier caso, no como le va ahora.

Lo que quería decir (y así lo he dicho) es que a los que se les llena la boca de España (y no me refiero a los españoles de buena fe) y de Constitución, lo que les aterroriza son las consecuencias económicas, no la bandera, ni la cabra de la legión.

¿Cuánto de español tiene, por ejemplo, un ex-vicepresidente del gobierno que tenía a su hermano colocado en una Delegación de Gobierno para llenarse los bolsillos y que ahora exige que haya movimiento de tropas?

Nada, ninguno. Un farsante.

Una vez más, la fraseología política se utiliza para esconder la realidad económica, incluso en las épocas de bonanza. Pero eso siempre se ha hecho así. Es el fundamento de sistema democrático.

Tres cuartos de lo mismo del lado los Catalanes.

A toda esta gente les importa un comino el país, su país.

¿Por qué el Rey Felipe VI no habla de las consecuencias económicas del desaguisado?

¿Por qué se limita a esgrimir un artículo de la Constitución aderezado de proclamas patrióticas?

Porque le va el puesto en ello.

No hay más ni menos.

Y al igual que el rey, sus vasallos (a fecha de hoy de toda España).

¿Por qué la Comisión Europea insiste erre que erre con lo de que es un asunto interno como si fuese el vecino del quinto que les dice a los del cuarto que se pasan el día gritándose - es un asunto vuestro yo no me meto?

Muy sencillo: porque a la Unión Europea la consumación de esta separación le supone ponerse ante el abismo, ésta vez con un pie fuera.

¿Por qué? ¿Por banderas, Himnos de la Alegría, estrellitas amarillas sobre fondo azul?

Pues no, por las pelas.

La deuda española es mucha deuda (no estamos hablando de Grecia).

No me sorprende el silencio rastrero de Angela Merkel ante lo que nos está ocurriendo a nosotros. Yo creo que de alguna manera en la comisura de los labios hay una leve sonrisa porque el gran capital (es decir el gran casino), siempre gana.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (5 Oct 2017)

España- Cataluña, Cataluña- España............. lo q más debería de doler en este hilo es q nos quedaríamos sin el andorrano. 

Pd. Saludos para el mismo.


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Sin comentarios.
> No salto al trapo.



Ah, pero te queda alguno por zamparte, frisch ? Qué decepcionante tanta txotxolada, hamijo !!!

Necesitas un ducha helada y jabón lagarto...y frotar hasta que sangre. A quién se le ocurre, a tu edad, envolverse en banderitas - las que dices apartar del jugo del debate -.

Intentas desligar consecuencias económicas por la bolsa achacando los vaivenes a los cortos...???

Ayyy...Y los Puigdi & hispanofachuzos inundando las cuentas de su broker...cómo somos los plebeyos !!!

Un vasco hablando de violencia extrema por la pachanguita de los picoletos del otro día ? Si parecían en huelga de brazos caídos !. Y tú largando que te recordaba a los grises de hace décadas, manda cojones...más parece que con los grises en pleno apogeo en Euskadi tú andarías echando migas a los patos en Cristina Enea. Los picolos que fueron el otro día a Cataluña tenáin un papelón de cojones, además de bien leída la cartilla de que se cortasen con las hostias : Muchísimo que perder y casi nada que ganar. Y por cierto, la inmensa mayoiría de ellos, chavales rondando la treintena...que ésos, ni puta idea de Franco ni de Cantinflas...esas son películas de jubiletas caducos y adolescentes cameláos por los cuentos reboluzionarihos de Tolkien de 4 hijos de puta vividores.Por cierto, para el caracerdo ése que se plantó en la universidad diciendo a los chavales que ea el momento de los jóvenes de luchar por Cataluña y que a quien no le hiciera se le juzgaría por traidor- creo recordar que dijoliteralmente por alta traición - , votaba yo una ley a medida , que en las existentes , no hay una a la altura ni por el forro Con esos razonamientos, en Euskadi seguían los petardos hasta el año 4000.

Cuánto más vas a sacrficar por haberte embadurnado en el timo de 4 hijos de puta...igual que otros tantos miles, decenas , centenas de ellos...millones ??? Una personalidad aseadita en medio del bamboleo podrido de los últimos tiempos es todo un patrimonio...pero bueno...allá tú. Eso sí...las ruedas de molino, que te aprovechen...

Hace días me callé ante tu chicuelina buscando argumentos de autoridad/ecuanimidad poniéndote a Gregorio Ordóñez o el nacionalismo de tu familia en la boca. Y éso, hamijo...ni garantiza, ni excluye una mierda . Que votases entonces al PP sólo muestra que el chocheo de hoy ya lo arrastrabas de lejos. 

En tus primeros posts hablabas, pernonando vidas, de "españoles de bien" / igual que toda, TODA exaltación nacionalista desprecia implicitamente a terceros, establecer cercos de bondad marca cotos de la maldad /.

Lo que no me explico es cómo - ahora que caigo, lo ignoro - no votabas al trollaco hispanicus por excelencia de tu querido país sin nombre , Isidoro / Don Felipe. Porque sabes muy bien quiénes fueron su único respaldo entonces para seguir en pie con un GAL ya condenado A NIVEL DE MINISTERIO por los mismísimos tribunales españoles , verdad ?

Exacto...los queridos promotores de tu pastiche y compadres de Puigdemont. Respaldando - por omisión, faltaría piú, son politicuchos- VIOLENCIA EXTREMA - ésa sí, a boca abierta y sin chuminadas, como reclamabas en un post hace unos días - , extrema de BOMBAS financiadas por el establishment de Madrit - qué poco importaba éso entonces - y de tripas por las putas paredes, de personas A CACHOS en tu querido pueblo vasco...no chuminadas de chortinas que van a la revolución como al Zara y son sacadas de un cole por los pelos . Apoyaría CIU un establishment condenado por financiar terrorismo de estado tal vez por el derecho supremo de los pueblos a decidir ??? Por el buen rollito entreCatalunya y Euskal herria que tanto gilipollas indocumentáo da por sentado una y otra y otra vez ??? ...Mira que le doy vueltas y no pillo una mierda, oyesss...pero vamos que ahí , tan vasco y antiyanki tú, no te dé por filtrar "catalanes de bien" ...o "Isidoros imperialistas DE MAL" ...tiene su tela telita tela...

Los yayoflautas seguidistas de esa panda de hijosdeputa y sus liadas premium que tanto se ven elas concentraciones de este pastiche pareceis jubiletas con nietas vestidos de hiphoperos que se separan de la parienta tras 40 años porque una chortina les ha hecho una mamada. El vocablo patético se queda a millas de definir el sonrojo ajeno en estos trances. Tú verás.

A CIU le quedan 4 telediarios , Mas le transplantó su harakiri en la huída hacia adelante a sus chanchullos...y los radicales encantáos de la vie - pasapalabra...y a forzar la cuesta abajo y las bofetadas en la jeta de Puigdi y esperar el cadáver de su enemigo pasar por la puerta de casa - y gente Catalana, que conoce perfectamente la situación, se lía la manta a la cabeza y se lanza a un corte de venas colectivo a cuenta del cuento chino livertariho y contra los "hezpañoles de mal"??? Andan soltando burundanga por el aire acondicionado del Nou Camp...o qué cojones ???

Pues yo , sinceraente, creo que los hezpañoles de a pie, a los que me importa poquiiiiito sacar la jeta, bastante desprecio gratuíto han aguantado en general , bastante chapa ombliguista , bastante agravio comparativo pastizal mediante por las pataletas catalanas... Y creo que si te quieres ir de un sitio...lo haces de mala manera rompiendo por lo sano y que se mueran los feos...o guardando la compostura y el respeto , de buenos modos y pidiendo colaboración...pero va a ser que perdonar la vida al resto es marca de la casa, verdad ? Pues me parece fatal. Y yo ese desprecio , aunque alguno por aquí largue que la mitad de los hezpañoles quieren tanques y muertos por la calle / :: / entre las plebes involucradas y a nivel general, sólo lo he visto de Cataluña hacia Hezpaña...y no al revés. Y no tengo el menor interés previo en darle sentido ni posicionamient a lo que te digo.

Hay que ser gilipollas. Y cómo. Lo que en tu caso, y tras degustar tus elucubraciones teóricas y recalco ,TEÓRICAS, por aqui, algo jode. Lo mismo tendrías que volver a rodearte de ovejas y alejarte de borregos. Pero bué...tú mismo. Y por cierto...éso no tiene que ver con ser independentista o no, sino con ser persona centrada y consecuente. Yo por ejemplo, lo sería en un sentido práctico y estoy seguro de que tengo bastante menos que ver con Hezpaña que tú mismo...pero no se me ocurre montar una de ese pelo en una país que lleva 10 años comiendo mierda a cuenta de la troupe de chanchulleros de todos conocidos allá y acullá ...eso me parece ser un hijo de puta rastrero y ventajista , contra gente a la que no tengo la menor intención de perjudicar ni despreciar para realizarme...y éso se dmuestra con hechos, no con demagogias baratas de hezpañoles de bien y mal , confiturass, ni rima asonante...éso para la castuza & sus bichitos miméticos. En ese juego, antes de que escampe "la crisis", iba a contar conmigo SU PUTA MADRE. Pero bueno, cada quien es cada cual.

Ah !!!...Y que BIBA EL CLUB DISNEY !!!


p.d. Y ni por el forro seguiré hablando de esta mierda. Y por cierto, a ver si alguien empieza a hablar de Gold de una fucking vez.


----------



## Tiogelito (5 Oct 2017)

Me temo que este conflicto no tiene nada que ver que la decencia (y coincido en que no sobra).
La mayoría de la gente hace lo que hace de buena fe, y por supuesto no se considera el malo de la película. Aunque el afán de revancha sigue siendo una constante (prevalece en algunos momentos candentes), cuando vuelve la calma, el individuo mayoritariamente busca lo correcto.

Señor Frisch: No le juzgo ni a Vd. ni su trayectoria vital. No pretendía molestar a nadie, sólo torpemente exponer que esto no tiene sentido, y que ambos “bandos” tenéis parte de razón, en cualquiera de las aristas de este marrón. 

Como no quiero que Cataluña se independice , y como ayer me pareció que a Puigdemont le entró vértigo de “saltar” a la DUI sin red (dinero y respaldo internacional), hoy estoy algo esperanzado. 
Mirando hacia adelante, sin cantar victoria, hay millones de catalanes (los partidos no me importan) insatisfechos, a los que hay que buscar un acomodo. Por eso, y porque ambos tienen parte de razón en algunas cosas (no es blanco ni negro, hay muchos grises): hay que mejorar muchas cosas.

Como bien dijo Vd, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio: Me encantaría que en algún momento alguien neutral recogiese tooodas las mentiras que partidos/medios de uno y otro lado nos han contado, y expusiese las vergüenzas.


Valoro mucho su intento de conciliación. Pero en una cosa no estoy de acuerdo: No veo gente movilizada por tema económico. Ambos estarían dispuestos a resentirse económicamente algo con tal de salirse con la suya. Es un tema de principios, o de ilusión, de revancha, de ¿por qué me insultan si no les he hecho nada?… Lo que sí creo es que hoy uno de los bandos empieza a cuestionarse cosas si empresas señeras “abandonan” el barco, porque quizás entonces parte del resto de supuestos tampoco se puedan cumplir (o no sean ciertos). Ni creo que a Europa le importe más el apartado económico del ejemplo catalán.


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

veismuler dijo:


> También se ha olvidado decir que el 80% de los productos que vende Cataluña al resto de los españoles deberán ser reubicados en una hipotética Cataluña independiente... España ni Francia ni Alemania le pillarian nada de nada... La commonwealth sería la única que pillaría productos de la nueva Cataluña que se los adquiriría a precio inglés... Provocando mayor miseria.. La diferencia está en que una sigue en mercado abierto... La otra conduciría al desastre y a una nueva confrontación social.... VIVA España.
> Edito para decir que el 80 % de todo el producto catalán lo adquiere el resto de España.... Es toito to.... Y caería Cataluña antes que España... Esto lo saben las grandes empresas pero la Generalidad no te cuenta[/QUOTE
> 
> Totalmente cierto, lo único bueno de ésto, es que me voy a comprar unas botellitas de cava catalán exquisito esta Navidad a mitad de precio, aconsejo el Recaredo Intens Rosat...simplemente excepcional (lo sé soc un Cabronass)
> ...


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

Tiogelito, agradezco a mi vez su tono conciliador.

En este hilo, desde hace pocos días, hay un movimiento de fondo, en mi opinión, un tanto sospechoso. Nada nuevo bajo el sol en el mundo de los foros, y menos en el de Burbuja.

Insisto en que yo no hago parte de "uno de los bandos". Vuelva a leer *todos* mis comentarios sobre el tema y constatará que no es así.

Es decir que en ningún momento me he posicionado en términos de soy independentista o unionista.

En un momento dado, y ante la deplorable actuación de la Policía Nacional y la Guardia Civil ante personas que sólo querían votar y levantaban los dos brazos como cuando uno se rinde, dije que de haber podido votar hubiese votado SÍ.

Por cierto, yo entiendo perfectamente que el culpable no es el policía nacional o el guardia civil (aunque entre ellos haya unos cuantos exaltados descerebrados, como en todas partes y más en la policía ya que es un gremio que permite, sin ningún problema, cruzar la delgada línea roja entre el debido uso de la fuerza y lo que me da la gana ya que estoy cabreado porque me tienen jodido, encerrado en un camarote de cuatro literas sin ventanas, todo ello en 5 metros cuadrados, así como con un paupérrimo desayuno). Nunca gritaría de manera radical (hijo de puta) a ese policía nacional. Aunque sí lo haría a quien le ha dado las órdenes.

Por supuesto, el policía nacional y el guardia civil, ni les va ni les viene el tema de fondo porque no es su trabajo, su trabajo es cumplir órdenes.

Quizás el cuore del asunto sea reflexionar sobre las órdenes, sobre quién las da y sobre, por qué las da.

Pero eso, por lo visto es mucho trabajo intelectual y como que cansa mucho y se prefiere acudir a una Constitución inamovible, excepto cuando se decide modificar el artículo 135 (sin referéndum, debate democrático ni ná, a cuenta de dos partidos poíticos, casualidad, hijos directos de la Transición) en el que con la nueva lectura se estipula que el bolsillo del español pagará a los acreedores internacionales y nacionales antes de pagar pensiones, sanidad y educación. Una claudicación en toda regla de muchos otros artículos de la propia Constitución.

Es decir una patética payasada que nos cuesta un riñón y medio para que, los de siempre, se puedan hacer, en caso de necesidad, un trasplante de riñón, y mientras, si la cosa no ocurre, gastarse las pelas en su propio y exclusivo beneficio.

Le agradezco su tono conciliador porque si hay algo que siempre ha caracterizado este hilo es el deseo de compartir, aunque, desde el domingo pasado, haya submarinos que tratan de atacar sus líneas de flotación.

Ante eso, no tenga la menor duda, soy de su bando.


----------



## atom ant (5 Oct 2017)

eso no eran cargas de verdad, lo sabemos todos, y los 800 heridos es otra mentira enorme. Solo hay una cosa que le guste más a los politicos que abrazar a un niño y es sacarse fotos visitando a los heroes heridos en el hospital, pero en esta ocasión no había "material gráfico"... :S

Este domingo lunes momento historico


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> ...si hay algo que siempre ha caracterizado este hilo es el deseo de compartir, aunque, desde el domingo pasado, haya submarinos que tratan de atacar sus líneas de flotación.



Lo que - casi - no hay es un puñetero post metalero desde el domingo...ya me dirás dónde están o dónde se pueden encontrar sus lineas de flotación. Ni sé los foreros que se han quejado de ello esta semana...incluso los que han dicho que se largan.

En el resto no caben muchas vueltas : Un timo y una manipulación popular como una casa. A estas alturas, en todos lados...y a saber cómo acabará. 

Tenía un amigo, muerto ya, que siempre se levantaba de su silla jugando al ajedrez y veía la partida desde un lado, como el voyeur de turno.

Sal y mira la partida, frisch. Tú eres un espíritu libre. Como consigas separarte, va a ser empezar a potar y no parar. 


// End off topic


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2017)

La mafia andaluza no va a ceder una de sus partes para el contento de la mafia catalana.

Se reparten un pastel menguante.

Rajao no tiene nivel para este reto que tiene en frente de las narices. O lo corta de golpe o se cae el tinglado R78 con el que han estado robando 40 años a la borregada.

En los mercados se están generando unas oportunidades fantásticas gracias a todos estos mafiosos.


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Tiogelito, agradezco a mi vez su tono conciliador.
> 
> En este hilo, desde hace pocos días, hay un movimiento de fondo, en mi opinión, un tanto sospechoso. Nada nuevo bajo el sol en el mundo de los foros, y menos en el de Burbuja.
> 
> ...



Ostia Fisch, ya sabemos que tu eres totalmente neutral y no te has posicionado nunca hacia ningún lado, y menos entre líneas, con esa sutileza que te caracteriza; Vamos solo hay que repasar tus pots anteriores para darse cuenta que no cojeas de ningún pie. Por mi parte, Lo siento si me he pasado antes eh, no era mi intensión siempre se puede reconducir la situasión dentro de la legalidad, como diría Mariano. Otra de el gallego es: los catalanes hacen cosas....joder joder. Saludos a todos, mientras desde mi sofá veo los movimientos estratégicos que se están produciendo: Dónde antes, se decía Digo ahora se empieza a decir...Diego. Los tanques entrando por la Diagonal eran....los bancos


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Oct 2017)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Si ,pero te falta hacer la reordenación económica posterior a la independencia. O sea, a Cataluña habría que quitarle la parte del PIB correspondiente a estas empresas: Oryzon, Proclinic, Eurona, Cataluña Occidente, Banco de Sabadell y la Caixa y pasarlo al PIB del Estado español. Ojo, esto aún sin declararse la independencia, cuando se declare, ya veremos cuantas más se van de Cataluña. Bienvenido a la independencia económica de España después de 500 años de ser un Mercado cautivo. Oye, sin acritud eh, que ya sabes soy un puto fascista y me falta ser reeducado en la Nueva República Danesacatalana. Sigo atrincherado con mi senyera, la antigua bandera catalana de la cual derivaba el famoso Seny catalá, ahora perdido.



Mis disculpas si he ofendido a un catalan de pro como usted , yo , simple vasconavarro creía que encontrar una opinión no sesgada por la proximidad del problema habría , quizás , logrado arrojar un poco más de luz sobre el problema que nos ha sobrevenido a todos los subditos de Felipe VI.

[ Ironic mode on ]

Estará bién esos cambios del PIB que mencionas , que seguramente nos ayudarían a que en la Unión Europea sean más benignos en juzgar nuestro deficit y deuda publica , lastima que ya se hayan incluido los rendimientos de meretrices y mercaderes de sustancias declaradas ilegales , además de aquellos que se dedican a pasar de estranjis mercaderías de dudoso origen y desconocidas por el fisco que dirige el buen señor Montoro , que dios le guarde a este ultimo la vista y el entendimiento , por el bien de todos , al menos hasta que deje su presente labor como ministro de las haciendas del Reyno de su majestad Borbonica.

[ Ironic mode off]

P.D.

El problema de la "Contabilidad creativa" es que el papel lo aguanta todo , la realidad ..... no.

Sin acritud y tal.

Esperemos que como dice el dicho " El Leon no sea tan fiero como lo pintan" en el "desacuerdo" entre España y Catalunya .


----------



## GOLDBUG (5 Oct 2017)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Mis disculpas si he ofendido a un catalan de pro como usted , yo , simple vasconavarro creía que encontrar una opinión no sesgada por la proximidad del problema habría , quizás , logrado arrojar un poco más de luz sobre el problema que nos ha sobrevenido a todos los subditos de Felipe VI.
> 
> [ Ironic mode on ]
> 
> ...




Éste catalán de pro acepta sus disculpas, de lo otro que me comenta es otro tema aparte y no le puedo contestar porque yo soy bastante limitado, creo que ha debido darse cuenta ya; Simplemente contestaba a su post post anterior...sin acritud


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

*Noticia económica*

El Banco Sabadell decide, en reunión de su consejo de administración, esta tarde, trasladar su sede social (es decir pagar los impuestos que no paga o poco como Amazon) a Alicante. No traslada todos los empleados que tiene en su actual sede. Sería imposible.

Pésimo movimiento estratégico, en mi opinión, ya que si lo hacen porque Cataluña se independiza o, por presionar para que no se independice, han escogido a futuro mala plaza. Yo la hubiera puesto en Oviedo (una de las opciones que barajaban junto a Madrid). ¿Por qué Oviedo? Pues porque Oviedo es el comienzo de la Reconquista.

Lo hacen todo mal.

En cualquier caso:

¿Banco Sabadell desplaza su sede social por temor a la independencia de Cataluña?

Pues va ser que no.

El único temor para un banco es que lo nacionalicen lo demás es barra libre (60.000 millones de euros en "ayudas" sólo en España).

Banco Sabadell desplaza su sede social porque es un banco quebrado.

En mi opinión (lo cual quiere decir que me puedo equivocar, se lo digo a los contertulios no a los submarinos que surgen como setas últimamente en este hilo) el statu quo español, no sólo es, obviamente, el Gobierno de la Nación Española, ni tan siquiera el gobierno de las fuerzas parlamentarias dominantes desde 1978 en el Congreso de la Carrera de San Jerónimo, es el statu quo de la transacción del 78, están dispuestos a pagar lo que sea para que, *en estas fechas*, haya cambios de ubicación de sedes sociales.

Muy impactante en la opinión pública pero, también, mear contra el viento.

Banco Sabadell está quebrado y España sin Cataluña también y Cataluña sin España también.

¿Por qué no querrán sentarse a hablar en una mesa los que detienen la Constitución?

¿Es por la cabra de la Legión?

Yo creo que no. No se sientan porque es el fin del contubernio del régimen de 1978. Que entiendo, quizás, no había otra forma de hacerlo, pero que 40 años después, sería conveniente, volver a leer el libro.

En este país, España, hay muchas más cosas en contencioso que el tema catalán. Está el tema de las cunetas, por ejemplo.

¡Viva España! que no ¡Arriba España!


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Oct 2017)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Éste catalán de pro acepta sus disculpas, de lo otro que me comenta es otro tema aparte y no le puedo contestar porque yo soy bastante limitado, creo que ha debido darse cuenta ya; Simplemente contestaba a su post post anterior...sin acritud



En lo que es bastante limitado no me lo creo , supongo que son las circustancias especiales que vivimos.......

P.D.

Precio del Oro: 1268,10 $ la onza Troy.
Precio de la Plata: 16,59 la onza Troy.

Fuente : Kitko.com


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2017)

El oro está cerca de la base de giro.

Otro swing del 20% en las miners mid


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2017)

*Noticia económica*

Además hay otro escenario.

Muchos de los que tienen cuenta en Banco Sabadell o Caixabank sacan sus pelas y se las llevan a, por ejemplo, Triodos Bank.

Yo lo hice, teniendo cuenta en el Banco Santander de toda la vida.

Good Morning Vietnam!


----------



## andyy (6 Oct 2017)

Buenas a todos, hace más de un año que no aporto nada al hilo y bastante tiempo que no entro ni a leerlo, ya que cada vez se parece más al resto del foro, pero hoy le dí un repaso y ya es salvaje. 

Y como aquí cada uno hace sus “fuera de tema” cuando le sale del nardo, pues voy a hacer lo mismo, y se trata de buscar culpables, ya sabéis que somos humanos y los humanos buscamos culpables.
Amigo frisch, no voy a dar thanks a ninguno de los que tú llamas submarinos y que te han dicho muchas cosas pero entre ellas cuatro verdades, o al menos son sus verdades y creo que te hacen un favor dándotelas. 

A mí me parece respetable que estés emocionado con todo lo que esta ocurriendo en nuestro país, pero con todos mis respetos y bajo mi punto de vista, estás equivocado. NO SE ESTA DANDO NINGUNA REVOLUCION, aunque a tí te lo parezca, si se estuviese dando una revolución yo también estaría emocionado, pero lo que estoy es avergonzado, lo que está pasando sólo produciría vergüenza en cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente.
Llevas meses muy, pero que muy cansino, entras, pides disculpas por hablar de sabe dios qué tema que se te ha ocurrido (entre ellos el monotema), vuelves a pedir disculpas, pisas unos cuantos callos o meas en las puertas que te apetece, vuelves a pedir disculpas, luego sigues con tus grandes preguntas sobre el mundo y la naturaleza humana. Eres un hombre al que le gustan las palabras, y se nota, las retuerces, las fuerzas, las opones, las prostituyes hasta que toman la forma cortante que pretendes, eso si, luego vuelves a pedir disculpas. Pero no te confundas, los humanos del montón que sólo hablamos un par de idiomas lo entendemos, no hace falta tanto retorcimiento, ni tanta presunta educación extrema.

Todos tenemos nuestras carencias, y yo , en tono de broma, y de nuevo con todos mis respetos, te diría que si tienes dos hijos, te faltan otros dos al menos, y si tienes tres cuñados pues te faltan otros tres, los primeros sirven para proyectar y ampliar la humanidad y las preocupaciones de uno mismo y ver algo más allá, los segundos sirven para darles el tostón sobre temas peregrinos y el vínculo de cuñado le obligará a soportarte.

Echo de menos que leas más a otros conforeros y que te leas menos a tí mismo, este hecho lo puedo constatar personalmente porque a veces ofendes, y si te lo dicen, lo admites, pides disculpas de nuevo, y a las 2 o 3 semanas sigues en tu línea, usando el mismo término ofensivo del que te han advertido,,,,, vamos que ni puto caso haces, pero eso sí, pides de nuevo disculpas, muy educado todo.

Toda esta bronca es porque considero culpable a frisch de la suciedad del hilo, sin paliativos, siempre la misma dinámica……entrar…pedir perdón….. provocar… pedir perdón,,, mear en un par de esquinas feas…pedir perdón… también tiene costumbre de decir que ya no tocará NUNCA MAS ese tema (MIENTE),,,, y vuelve a pedir disculpas…….
…..agotador………. …..
……….antes tenía cosas buenas, mentiría si dijese que no he aprendido algo de frisch, pero sin quererte ofender , y si me lo permites, no te obsesiones, y sobre todo no caigas tan bajo….. se me han caído los palos del sombrajo cuando te he leido discutiendo sobre que si el pib de una empresa con domicilio en H o en J …..que si arriba o que si abajo………..vamos, que no andas tan alejado de la mediocridad por mucho que tus off topic intenten contener la sabiduría humana.

Por otra parte y volviendo a tono jocoso, quiero sugerir al amigo Fernando como creador del hilo, la posibilidad que tiene de aplicar el 155 y cerrar esta jaula de grillos y dentro de una temporada vuelva a reabrir si tiene ganas y tiempo una V parte cuando considere que el viento o la lluvia se ha llevado la porquería. A veces es necesario, y a veces no.

Por mi parte soy consciente de que puedo leer lo que quiera , y eso hago.

En la misma línea que frisch, me disculpo con él por enésima vez si le he ofendido, pero mi intención es sólo despertarle de alguna manera, aunque seguramente me conteste que él está muy despierto, más que nadie.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## GOLDBUG (6 Oct 2017)

frisch dijo:


> *Noticia económica*
> 
> El Banco Sabadell decide, en reunión de su consejo de administración, esta tarde, trasladar su sede social (es decir pagar los impuestos que no paga o poco como Amazon) a Alicante. No traslada todos los empleados que tiene en su actual sede. Sería imposible.
> 
> ...



Madre mía Fish...cada comentario tuyo va a peor, no te enteras de nada...estás en los Mundos de Yuppie.... Me voy a cascarla Ciao

---------- Post added 06-oct-2017 at 00:40 ----------




Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> En lo que es bastante limitado no me lo creo , supongo que son las circustancias especiales que vivimos.......
> 
> P.D.
> 
> ...



a lo limitado hay que sumar las circunstancias especiales...imagínese como estoy de limitao


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2017)

andyy dijo:


> Buenas a todos, hace más de un año que no aporto nada al hilo y bastante tiempo que no entro ni a leerlo, ya que cada vez se parece más al resto del foro, pero hoy le dí un repaso y ya es salvaje.



Hola andyy me alegro de que estés de vuelta en este hilo en el que no compartes nada desde hace más de un año y que llevas bastante tiempo sin leer y que, de repente apareces, afortunadamente, como agua de no mayo. Llegué a pensar que te había dado un infarto y ya no eras de este mundo (no me refiero al hilo sino al otro, el de verdad). 

Una alegría, vaya, volver a leerte.

En cuanto a tu comentario, por el momento, lo pongo en el buzón.

frisch


----------



## WARNIG (6 Oct 2017)

Ayer un amigo mío que tiene cuenta en Bankia fue a cambiar de oficina no de banco sino cambiar la oficina de Barcelona a Valladolid por lo que pueda pasar. Firmar un documento tardo tres horas, ya que había muchísima gente haciendo como él y tuvo que hacer mucha espera, no quiero ni pensar lo que estará pasando en el Sabadell y CaixaBank 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: He recibido un correo particular de un amigo y me ha comentado lo que está sucediendo en este hilo. Bien, la "línea" que está adquiriendo NO es la que ha sido modélica en este foro, así que aceptando la sugerencia del conforero andyy voy a cerrar este IV hilo y la posibilidad de abrir una nueva parte queda abierta, pero lo haré cuando lo estime oportuno.

He dedicado mucho tiempo y esfuerzo para que este hilo fuera un FARO que ya NO tiene "luz" alguna, por tanto ha dejado de tener sentido en el momento actual.

Sólo me queda agradecer la colaboración de muchos conforeros y enviar a FREIR ESPARRÁGOS a aquellos que NO han aceptado debatir en la línea que SIEMPRE ha existido aquí.

Saludos.


----------

